# Free Book Finds 2022



## MI 2 AZ

Post free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

To search Amazon for free books, click here.

This thread is for members to post their Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about an author's own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion? 

Link to Free Book Finds 2021


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cross Road Blues: Galactic Blues Book 1 (a space opera adventure series)*













*Space pirates. Galactic gangsters. And a whole lot of adventure…*

After pulling off the heist of a lifetime, Captain Remy Bechet faces deadly space battles, mutinous scumbags, and a vengeful nemesis from the past—all while trying to protect the ragtag crew he considers family.

Meanwhile, on the planet Vox, Sheriff Lilly Greyson finds herself juggling formidable crime lords, incensed diplomats, and a worldwide crisis in the making.

And for both, the day’s only half over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*U**nited Earth 1: Rough Beginnings*













This is the 3rd edition of United Earth Rough Beginnings all newly re-edited and updated September 22.

Rough Beginnings is 1st tale of United Earth. A young boy who loses his mother. A junkie father whose only emotion is numbness. Guided by some outside force. Stevie must learn his true inner power. Driven to follow his dream, Stevie must go beyond the norms of everyday society. How do you learn to do something no one else has done?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**ne Hit Wonder: A Samantha True Mystery (The Samantha True Mysteries Book 1) *













*Do your job or move along already. Trouble is, I'm in too deep to do either one.*

A year into Samantha True’s forensic photography classes she knows three things:

1. Crime scenes are messy.
2. Especially when you throw up on them.
3. She may not be cut out for this.

When the police drag her to an investigation, she’s just as baffled by the scene. With clues like superhero masks, disco balls, and Bigfoot, are they ever going to find who did it?
As she digs deeper into the photographic evidence, she realizes her small town is full of secrets. And she might be happier staying in the dark.

*A laugh-out-loud mystery that will keep you guessing and quickly turning the pages. One Hit Wonder offers the just right reader escape, but fair warning, this book leaves readers wanting more.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kate Benedict Mystery Series Vol. 1-6 (The Kate Benedict Series)*













A TRADITIONAL BRITISH MYSTERY
_with an out-of-this-world twist!_

*Your next favorite British cozy…
but with a hint of the paranormal.*

You’re going to fall in love with Kate Benedict. Kate’s a bright-eyed and bushy-tailed upstart architect who solves mysteries in lively London. *But this seemingly run-of-the-mill traditional cozy lead has a superpower of sorts up her sleeve: she sees auras that swirl above people’s heads when they’re about to die.* These mysterious, death-predicting omens are challenging—since no one ever believes Kate when she tries to warn them. And big-hearted Kate just can’t help but help them avoid the unthinkable—at all costs. Now available as a complete box set, this irresistible murder mystery series is *a guaranteed addiction for international suspense armchair travelers, traditional cozy lovers, anglophiles, and anyone who likes their cozy female sleuths smart, savvy, and a tad psychic.*
THE AURA
Life spins out of control for Kate Benedict when she begins seeing a dancing aura above certain people’s heads that seems to signal death. Suddenly she’s psychic. But psychic’s not acceptable in her circle, where the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. Yet…people close to her are dying. Kate's attempts to discuss her new-found metaphysical gift are met with eye rolls; she can’t even tell the Scotland Yard detective who's investigating the death of her close friend, Rebecca. And now Rebecca’s neighbor has an aura.
DOUBLE BLIND
Two politicians have the death-predicting auras Kate can see. The only way to get to the two pols is via her old friend, DCI Clarke; yet her warnings go unheeded, and even her best friend, Anita, refuses to believe in the auras’ existence—even when one appears over her boss. And then Anita develops her own aura.
THE FLORENTINE CYPHER
A quiet dinner date with an old friend turns into a manhunt when Kate arrives at the rendezvous just in time to find her friend Ethan disappearing into a taxi. Kate is alarmed to see the distinctive swirling pattern above his head. A series of cryptic text messages send Kate searching for Ethan at his sister’s house in Florence, but whatever danger threatened Ethan in London has followed Kate to Italy—his sister Claire has a matching aura!
THE SCOTTISH CONNECTION
Kate is off to a glamorous weekend party in Scotland at the formerly grand castle belonging to the uncle of her boyfriend Josh. But the festive occasion turns solemn when Kate notices an aura above the head of Josh’s beloved Uncle Fergus. Thus is the scene set for a deliciously traditional British cozy with a touch of the paranormal thriller—complete with ghostly characters from the past; medieval weapons collection; a ruined, closed-off wing of the castle; a castleful of dodgy house guests, all wrapped up in mysterious Scottish gloom… warmed by a cozy library fire and a nearly priceless collection of single malt scotches.
ASSIGNMENT IN AMSTERDAM
It looks like a plum job for architect Kate Benedict—she’s been sent to Amsterdam to repurpose an ancient mansion, happily assigned to work with an old friend. But it's a catastrophe—nearly everyone involved has an aura. The team hears voices in empty rooms and discovers hidden passageways, and Kate knows the house conceals a secret. One that someone will kill to keep.
THE TROUBLE AT TURTLE BEACH
Harried, overworked architect Kate Benedict has no sooner stepped off the ferry to a tiny, remote *island in Seychelles, primed to de-stress and celebrate at a destination wedding,* than she spots imminent danger – auras spinning above the heads of two people on the dock. One’s a stranger, but the other’s the groom! Evidence is mounting that a murderer lurks amid the serene natural beauty. Until they can find the murderer, Kate and Josh have to keep the groom safe and fend off *the worst wedding crasher ever – Death!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries: Vol 1-3 *


THE FIRST THREE DELICIOUSLY FUNNY DETECTIVE COZIES..!
Here is the start of the series starring PI ferret, Lee Alvarez. She's not the cute, 4-legged kind of ferret but the cute 2-legged kind. She sniffs out dastardly cybercrimes from the comfort of her gilded office. But when she gets up from her desk, she often falls over a dead body or two. Not to worry. Solving murders is what she and her family are good at. They run Discretionary Inquiries, a family-owned detective agency in the heart of Silicon Valley. This set is for cozy readers who can't get enough of a smart-mouthed woman sleuth out to please her never-had-a-bad-hair-day mother, computer-genius brother, gourmet chef uncle, and energetic orange and white cat, Tugger. Now you can get the first three with one click-- a delicious Kindle deal!


MURDER IS A FAMILY BUSINESS
Just because a man cheats on his wife and makes Danny DeVito look tall, dark, and handsome is that any reason to kill him? Lee Alvarez, half Latina, half WASP, and 100% detective doesn’t think so. Guilted by her aristocratic mother into tailing a friend’s husband to a seedy warehouse, he’s killed on her watch. She also finds an abandoned kitten destined to become hers. But in between kitty litter, kibble, and purrs, she’s determined to find out whodunit. Fans of Sue Grafton’s Kinsey Millhone, Janet Evanovich’s Stephanie Plum, and Lisa Lutz’s The Spellman Files will get a kick out of the Alvarez clan.


A WEDDING TO DIE FOR
A groom arrested for murder puts a crimp in any wedding, no matter who designs the bridal gown. The nuptials of Lee Alvarez’s best friend is threatened, so Lee goes south of the border in search of the real killer. And maybe a little romance. Or is it a case of When Cupid’s Wings Start Flapping, Take Cover?


DEATH RUNS IN THE FAMILY
Competitive foot racers are dropping like flies, which sends Lee Alvarez to Vegas disguised as a dancer in a lounge lizard’s act. When she uncovers a multi-million dollar betting syndicate killing off the competition, it’s time to hit the ground running in the Alvarez Family’s race with death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**eppermint Peril: A Small Town Cupcake Cozy Mystery (Cupcake Crimes Series Book 5) *













*When a packed Christmas party turns into a murder scene, the small town of Sweetwater Falls has no shortage of suspects.*

When Charlotte McKay uncovers a body while catering a Christmas party, she doesn't know who she can trust. The people who hired her are quick to point the finger in her direction, ramping up her need to find the real criminal. But everywhere she turns, there is a new suspect, and another lie she has to sift through to get to the truth.

Charlotte doesn't believe that the couple who plays Santa and Mrs. Claus every year at the Christmas festival is capable of something as dastardly as murder, but Nick and Nancy's alibi turns up one lie after another. Sweetwater Falls has a bounty of wholesome, wonderful people, but the more Charlotte digs for the truth, the more she uncovers secrets that are best left in the dark.

Charlotte knows she needs to find the murderer fast, but when no one is willing to tell the whole truth, Charlotte is afraid she will be brought in for a crime she didn't commit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Freeman Files Series: Books 1-3 (The Freeman Files Box Set)*












DI Gus Freeman retired three years ago. His old boss now wants him to head up a Crime Review Team investigating cold cases. Gus returns to study old witness statements and to unearth fresh clues… you can't keep a great thief-taker down...the hunt is on.

Fatal Decision
Gus Freeman has spent the past three years alone. Freeman’s wife, Tess, died from a brain aneurysm six months to the day after his retirement. Gus is still coming to terms with his enforced solitary existence. In their first case, the team try to discover who murdered Daphne Tolliver while walking her dog in the local woods.

Last Orders
The newly-formed Crime Review Team is investigating cold cases that defied their colleagues. Austerity cuts mean that Gus Freeman only has a team of three to assist him. DS Alex Hardy - a pursuit motorcyclist, currently using a wheelchair as he recovers from a high-speed accident. DS Neil Davis - a bright young detective, whose family members have served in the Wiltshire force for generations. Lydia Logan Barre – a forensic psychologist graduate who is attractive, outspoken and fiercely competitive. Barmaid, Trudi Villiers, was brutally murdered as she walked home in the early hours. "She may have had a string of lovers, but she was someone's daughter. We must find her killer."

Pressure Point
Gus Freeman’s Crime Review Team has two successful cold case investigations behind them.Will it be third time lucky? The victim’s profession might make it hard to find someone to talk.Laura Mallinder worked at ‘Gentle Touch’, a massage parlour in Swindon. Her boss, Maggie Monk, discovered Laura's body. The twenty-seven-year-old masseuse sustained fatal stab wounds to her back. ‘Pressure Point’ has a wide array of characters, and offers action, romance, humour and drama.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**OT SO DONE: A Sam Sunborn Novel *













Sam Sunborn’s marriage to Monica is on the rocks and his son Evan is in intensive care, but his country needs him yesterday.

*”A spy technothriller for the modern age that you won't be able to put down…”*
— San Francisco Book Review

Three attacks, and it's just the beginning. It starts with a mysterious series of sudden drop-dead deaths on the streets of Paris, then New York, followed by a mass attack on a Congressional Caucus, and the poisoning of everyone in an Indiana grocery store. Could they be related?

In *NOT SO DONE* two villains return, the infamous Leopard and his brilliant yet sadistic sister with plans to wreak vengeance on the U.S and E.U. Who can stop them?

Sam goes on an emotional rollercoaster ride, having to choose between his country and his family while using his unique skills to solve the puzzle of a gene-driven pandemic and the Leopard's international bodyjacking criminal enterprise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**OT SO GONE: A Sam Sunborn Novel *













In *NOT SO GONE*, Sam Sunborn is forced to come back from the Dead to save his son and protect his country from a sadistic terrorist.

Can the genius scientist, Frank Einstein, free Sam from the Cloud and bring him back so he can return to his wife Monica in the physical world?

With the help of Albert Einstein's descendant and Homeland Security agents, Michelle Hadar and Rich Little, Sam goes head-to-head against a driven psychopath, known only as The Cub, In a race against time. They must save Sam's son and thwart the Cub's diabolical plan or risk endangering millions of innocent lives. Can Sam and his rag-tag team use wit and will alone to prevent a worldwide catastrophe?

*NOT SO GONE* is the second standalone book in the Sam Sunborn series of cutting-edge techno-thrillers. If you like heart-pounding action, mind-bending inventions, and terrifying villains, then you'll love Charles Levin's gripping saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Gerald's War: The true and tragic tale of one man's life in peace and war*













Gerald Davies, the eponymous hero of the book has a difficult childhood. His mother, suffering from epilepsy, is forced into an asylum by his father who has taken up with a woman half his age. Unknown to Gerald, the person he knows as his aunt is his real mother.

It's 1936 and to escape, Gerald walks the short distance to the local RAF base and joins up. He trains to be a pilot observer and is eventually attached to 211 Blenheim Bomber Squadron. He is sent to the Western Desert campaign and afterwards sees action in the Greco-Italian War. He dices with death daily and on one occasion famously goes missing for several days, having been shot down over the Ionian Sea. His family think he is dead. Meanwhile, Gerald and crew are being wined and dined by the people of Corfu during which time he meets Spiro Amerikanos, who famously befriended Gerald Durrell and his family before the Second World War broke out in Europe.

At one stage, Gerald is injured and taken to hospital in Alexandria where he meets Pilot Officer Roald Dahl, who has been injured in a crash flying his Gloster Gladiator.

Things get worse when Germany declares war on Greece on 6th April 1941. On Easter Sunday tragedy strikes, when all six Blenheims sent to tackle the German advance pouring into Greece are shot down.

This is a true story based on the life and exploits of the uncle of the author. The book contains images from the time together with an account of the author's momentous trip to Corfu in 2020, when he was presented with the original compass from his uncle's downed aeroplane.

A truly unforgettable and tragic tale which will keep you reading to the bitter end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**aval Victories and Battles of the World War II (Extended Edition): The military secrets of ancient times*













The extended edition contains unique articles about the first and the last battles at sea in the Second World War. We also analyzed the use of monitor-class ships and the reasons for the loss of their relevance in battles.

A separate article is devoted to the hunt for the Japanese cruiser "Haguro" and the dramatic history that is associated with it.

In the book "Naval Victories and Battles of the World War II" we also will look at the biggest naval battles of World War II and try to restore their scenarios, prehistory and consequences. In addition, we will focus on the tactics and strategies used by the fleet commanders to achieve victory.

Content:

Extended Part:

First naval battle of WWII
Hunting for "Haguro"
The death of the cruiser "Coventry"
The end of the era of monitors
The last victim of the war

Main Part:

The sinking of the French fleet at Oran in 1940
Attack on Pearl Harbor in 1941
Midway: "Naval Stalingrad" by Admiral Nimitz
The Great Battle of the Baltic Sea in 1941
Battle of Cape Esperance in 1942
The great war at shallow depths at the Sea of ??Azov
Four years of convoys. Longest battle of the war
The last battle for Guadalcanal in 1942
Night skirmish on Death Road in 1943
Battle of Leyte Bay in 1944
Battle of Okinawa and its aftermath
Battles in the Adriatic


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**oon Squadron *













"SET EUROPE ABLAZE"

This was Winston Churchill's terse directive to the secret organisation set up in London in 1940.

It's name was the S.O.E: Special Operations Executive. Its purpose was ‘to co-ordinate all action by way of subversion and sabotage against the enemy overseas.’

On nights when the moon was full, aircraft were flown across the channel, and landed behind enemy lines without lights on grass fields and improvised airstrips as short as 150 yards.

They were known as the 'Moon Squadron'. Over the course of a few years, they flew some of the most hazardous missions of the war.

In 'Moon Squadron' Jerrard Tickell tells the story of the‘gentlemen of the shade’, whose courage and fighting spirit helped turn the tide of WWII, and bought invaluable aid to the resistance fighters of occupied Europe. It is a book that no one interested in World War Two will want to miss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*V**oid Strikers (Void Zone Book 1)*













A QUICK AND FUN READ!

Fresh out of the academy, Josh is sent to deep space and stationed on the M.N. Rampage. It doesn't take long for him to realize being the best of his training group doesn't automatically equate to being the best on a space carrier. He and the rest of his squadron must stand strong in the face of Mercen aggression, in an area where a thought to be dead war still lives—the Void Zone; neutral space separating Creston territory from Mercen domain. Josh and his fellow pilots will have to find ways to keep the enemy at bay, but without triggering an all-out war... which may be unaVOIDable!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*V**ictory's Wake (Deception Fleet Book 1) *













*The treaty is signed. The war is over. 
Or is it? *
In the wake of the bitter galactic conflict, a cauldron of desperate refugees is rife with rival cartels and flooded with drugs and weapons. 
*In this pocket of lawlessness, old enemies are fighting a new war by proxy. *
Captain Jackson Adams of the Coalition Defense Force is tasked with gathering a ragtag crew for a black ops mission—infiltrate the cartels and discover the enemy’s ultimate scheme. 
*But what they uncover is more horrifying than anyone ever anticipated. *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**n Affair to Dismember (Matchmaker Mysteries Book 1) *













Three months has been Gladie Burger’s limit when it comes to staying in one place. That’s why Gladie is more than a little skeptical when her Grandma Zelda—who is more than a little psychic-- recruits her into the family’s matchmaking business in the quaint small town of Cannes, California. What’s more, Gladie is also highly unqualified, having a terrible track record with romance. Still, Zelda is convinced that her granddaughter has her clairvoyant “gift.” But when the going gets tough, Gladie wonders if this gift has a return policy.

When Zelda’s neighbor drops dead in his kitchen, Gladie is swept into his bizarre family’s drama. Despite warnings from the (distractingly gorgeous) chief of police to steer clear of his investigation, Gladie is out to prove that her neighbor’s death was murder. It’s not too long before she’s in way over her head—with the hunky police chief, a dysfunctional family full of possible killers, and yet another mysterious and handsome man, whose attentions she’s unable to ignore. Gladie is clearly being pursued—either by true love or by a murderer. Who will catch her first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**o Game for a Dame (Maggie Sullivan Mysteries Book 1) *













A .38, a nip of gin and sensational legs get Depression-era private investigator Maggie Sullivan out of most scrapes – until a stranger threatens to bust her nose, she’s hauled in on suspicion of his murder and she finds herself in the cross-hairs of a crime boss with connections at City Hall.

Moving through streets where people line up at soup kitchens, Maggie draws information from sources others overlook: The waitress at the dime store lunch counter where she has breakfast; a ragged newsboy; the other career girls at her rooming house.

Her digging gets her chloroformed and left in a ditch behind the wheel of her DeSoto. She makes her way to an upscale bordello and gets tea – and information – from the madam herself.

A gunman puts a bullet through Maggie’s hat. Her shutterbug pal on the evening paper warns her off. A new cop whose presence unsettles her thinks she’s crooked. Before she finds all the answers she needs, she faces a half-crazed man with a gun, and a far more lethal point-blank killer.

If you like Robert B. Parker's hard boiled Spencer series and strong women sleuths, don't miss this one-of-a-kind Ohio detective from a time in United States history when dames wore hats -- but seldom a Smith & Wesson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**ary Mills Mystery Series: Vol 1-2*













*WHAT HURTS THE MOST, BOOK 1:*


*Am I pretty?

Imagine being asked that question standing face to face with a killer. What would you answer?*

While her life is going from bad to worse, journalist Mary Mills receives a disturbing phone call from her father. Her brother was arrested, charged with murder.

Mary decides to go back to her hometown of Cocoa Beach, Florida, which she left twenty years back and has never visited since.

Working with her old friends in from High School, she tracks down the most disturbing and surprising killer this town has ever faced before a shocking conclusion turns everything upside down for them.

Determined to solve the murder and to have her brother acquitted, Mary is forced to face demons from her past she never thought she would have to again.



*YOU CAN RUN, BOOK 2:*


Her kids are arguing, and her husband is still sleeping. Lisa is tired and wonders why her husband keeps working late. Is he having an affair? Is it the same girl as last time?

Lisa’s teenage daughter is acting up, and just as Lisa is about to walk up to her room and tell her who’s the boss around here, she feels the cold steel of a gun pressed against her cheek, while a hand covers her mouth.

Years later, it remains a mystery. Who killed Lisa’s family after holding them captive for twenty-four terrifying hours in their own house?

Mary Mills is enjoying her new life in Cocoa Beach. She is back with her husband Joey and hanging out with her old friends from the 7th Street Crew.

She is writing a blog and doing pretty well for herself when she realizes one of her best friends, Marcia is in serious trouble.

It is well known within the crew that Marcia likes to drink a lot, but things are getting worse.

Marcia is deep in over her head, and she risks losing her children.

Soon Mary realizes that maybe she doesn’t know her old friend as well as she thought.

It is said that a friend will help you if you’re knocked down, while a real friend says, “Stay down; I’ve got this.”

Will Mary be able to live up to this? Will she be able to help Marcia, to save her before it is too late? Does she want to after she digs deeper into Marcia’s story and finds out who she really is?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eath Comes To The Torpedo Factory*












In “Death Comes To The Torpedo Factory”, World War II has been over for years and an old Torpedo Factory is now used to store government documents – including classified records from the campaign against Nazi Germany. In 1971, a lowly clerk stumbles upon a file with explosive photographs that, if made public, could ruin a prominent local family. When the photographs disappear, the hunt for them attracts a motley assortment of characters – including a former German intelligence agent and an old school gumshoe – with deadly consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*R**age (The Blackwell Files Book 13)*













*When an unstoppable murderer matches wits with relentless detectives…*

A serial killer is terrorizing the streets of Washington, D.C. In a sign of unparalleled rage, the murderer carves a mysterious symbol into the dead flesh of each victim.

Recognizing the similarity of the killer’s techniques to a previous case, baffled authorities coax legendary FBI criminal profiler Decimus Farr out of retirement. To assist the jaded profiler, NSA Operatives Alton and Mallory Blackwell are assigned to lend their unique skills to the investigation.

But as the killing spree continues, the agents struggle to make progress. Every homicide shows a change in pattern, challenging Farr to establish the profile needed to track down the serial killer. Will the trio discover the treacherous criminal before Farr’s burnout forces him off the case?

Pull up an armchair and join the race to uncover the killer’s identity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*R**ebel Elite: Action-packed espionage thriller with a twist (Sam Driver Book 1) *













*Only she can save the world. But can she save herself?*

_“Mission Impossible in book form.” (Netgalley review)_

Betrayed, captured and left to rot in a Siberian prison by her country. The future looks bleak for Sam Driver, the CIA’s former top terrorist hunter.

Yet when embassy bombings push the US and Russia to the brink of nuclear war, a cabal of rogue UN ambassadors hatch a plan to expose the true culprits in a last-gasp effort to avert the apocalypse.

A ragtag international team is assembled. Disavowed spies, assassins and soldiers pulled out of their foreign jails. Yet some are bitter enemies. Others feared mercenaries. And all with an axe to grind.

*Can they be trusted with the fate of the world?*

Leading the mission, Driver is perhaps the most troubled soul. And when her past comes back to haunt her, those very same demons threaten to doom us all.

*Rebel Elite is the first pulsating thriller in the Sam Driver duology, perfect for fans of Lee Child and David Baldacci.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hitler vs Stalin: The Battle of Stalingrad (Legendary Battles of History Book 2)*













*A battle of titans. A battle that changed the war.*

It was the most decisive battle of the Second World War. It brought the two most ruthless dictators of the 20th Century against each other in an epic clash of wills. It would kill close to 2 million people. And it would introduce a level of vicious street fighting that had never been seen before. 

The Battle of Stalingrad was the most horrendous cauldron of warfare that has ever been inflicted on a city. This book takes you to the front lines, allowing you to experience the battle through the eyes of those who experienced it. Known in history as one of the bloodiest battles of all time, it’s a story you will not soon forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**rime Example (Rim Jumper Book 1)*













*Even the best bounty hunter in the galaxy can be surprised by the unexpected.*

Attacked and left for dead in the blackness of space, bounty hunter Kole Anwynn races to pursue the ship that came out of nowhere. There are many in the galaxy who would want him dead, but his wounded pride won't let him forgive the attempt.

When the trail leads him to a backwater planet on the galactic Rim, he goes in search of a local guide. The young taxi driver, with her pink dreadlocks and equally vibrant personality, uses her knowledge of the underworld to assist his hunt for the unknown assassin. From a small-time crime boss to a web of intrigue that spreads across dozens of systems, they have their work cut out for them. Treachery and betrayal await Kole, along with a choice that he never thought to face.

Will the end of his hunt be more unexpected than the beginning?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*S**aabrina *













WHAT IF YOU'RE A SENTIENT SPACECRAFT who wants to be more than an intelligent weapon to implement government policy? Do you partner with another by-the-book sentinel like the one you just lost to your enemies or gamble on someone different, even if they are a middle-aged dad from a primitive world called Earth? And can you learn to work with him before your enemies kill billions?

In Saabrina, book one of the Saabrina series, Saabrina, a small sentient spacecraft called a Saab (not the car from Sweden, but she can become one to blend in on Earth and anywhere else you’re expected to keep four wheels on the ground), gets a new partner, Bob Foxen, and maybe a start to something more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Game Players of Meridien: Chronicles of the Second Empire (The Chronicles of the Second Interstellar Empire of Mankind Book 1)*













*Douglas Oliver loves to play games. Playing games is in his blood.*
Douglas Oliver’s ancestors were genetically engineered to be perfect soldiers for the Imperial armies. The Empire has been gone for 3000 years but it’s legacy remains. Strong, fast, smart and aggressive, the people of Illyria relish competition of every sort.

In Meridien, the richest nation on Illyria, the greatest game of all is the Game of Life, and in the Game of Life, keeping score is simple. Status, riches and power mean that you’re winning, but the rulers of Meridien know that too much competition can destroy everything. The Guilds and the Guild Council ensure that the rules of the Game are followed.

*>>>The Game Becomes an All-Out War*
Douglas Oliver is nowhere near the most powerful player in the Game, but he’s young and he’s successful. He has time. He understands the rules and he isn’t afraid of being challenged, until a challenge arrives from an unknown agent and suddenly, the Game is no longer just a game. It’s an all-out war with Douglas Oliver at its center, a war that threatens everything and everyone that he loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**pple Pie and Arsenic (Maple Lane Mysteries Book 1) *













*Would you kill to win a pie competition?*
Finding the body was a shock.

When all the clues point her way, Maddie must clear her name.

As the timer ticks down in the race to find the murderer before she’s jailed, or the body count climbs, Maddie enlists the help of her friends—one of the furry variety.

Then there’s the sheriff. While her ex-flame's just as confused, does he really believe she’s innocent?

If only solving murder were as easy as apple pie!

Do you love Murder, She Wrote? Then you’ll enjoy Maddie’s style because she’s not taking no for an answer either.

The Maple Lane Mysteries are light, cozy mysteries featuring a quirky cat-loving bakery owner who discovers she’s a talented amateur sleuth.

Each book contains an easy recipe!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**ind My Little Sister (A Matt Kile Mystery Book 4) *













In 1938, Frances Hopkins ran away from home to chase the glitz of movie stars and the titillation of rubbing shoulders with gangsters. Her older sister, Calandra, hires Matt Kile to help locate Frances and bring her home safely. Matt and Callie soon find themselves embroiled in a torrid romance wrapped in the magic of the Golden Age of Hollywood.

Colorful fictional characters from the pen of David Bishop are sprinkled among the famous and infamous of that era. Lovers of the movie, L.A. Confidential, the T.V. series, Boardwalk Empire, and the wide-ranging era of prohibition, illegal gambling, and Tommy guns, will love this Matt Kile Mystery—and love story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**moky Mountain Mystery: A Garden Girls Cozy Mystery Novel (Garden Girls Christian Cozy Mystery Series Book 3) *













Smoky Mountain Mystery Is Book 3 in the Garden Girls Cozy Mystery Series

*BONUS-RECIPE INCLUDED!*

-------------------------------------

Life is good for "Garden Girl" Gloria Rutherford. Spring has finally sprung, love is in the air, and no dead bodies have turned up in the small town of Belhaven...lately. It seems as if it's almost too good to be true.

Just as Gloria starts to get settled into her familiar routine, she receives a mysterious message from her older sister, Liz. Certain that her sister, the drama queen, is once again bent on turning Gloria's life upside down for no good reason, she almost chooses to ignore the dire message that she may be in danger.

When a key to her sister's place shows up in her mailbox after Liz mysteriously vanishes, Gloria jumps in with both feet to track her down. Crisscrossing the country with one of the other Garden Girls in tow, the two amateur sleuths find themselves on an adventure of a lifetime.

Gloria soon discovers her sister's mysterious disappearance is the least of her worries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*L**iving on a Spare (Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery Book 4) *












*Another hilarious cozy mystery from USA Today Bestselling author Shannon VanBergen*

Nikki has lost out on true love again, but the grannies are pushing her to move forward. When a bowling league turns deadly, they're in for another unsolvable mystery. With no time to spare, they must figure out whodunit before an innocent man pays the price.

_Living on a Spare_ is part of the Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery series. If you like fun cozy mysteries and outrageous characters, you are going to love _Living on a Spare_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I**CE: The Ice Trilogy Volume 1 *












*We are writing with some fabulous news! ICE has been named the Winner in the ACTION/ADVENTURE category of the 2016 Next Generation Indie Book Awards. Congratulations!" Next Generation Indie Book Awards* 

The debut bestseller that has sold more than 400,000 Kindle and paperback versions! ICE! 
Archaeologist Leah Andrews stumbles upon something inexplicable in southwestern New Mexico: inside a dark cavern lies an undiscovered, Native American cliff dwelling abandoned for 800 years. While twisting through one of the narrow underground passageways, Leah’s flashlight illuminates the remains of a violent massacre. Ancient human remains—all slaughtered in a long-ago massacre—cover the cavern floor, along with several brilliantly colored, granite crystals. The rare gems are native to only one place on earth: a frozen mountain range in central Antarctica. Could Native Americans have traveled to the frozen continent of Antarctica 800 years before the first known human exploration? If so, how? And why?There’s only one person who can get Leah to those mountains in Antarctica: her estranged husband and climbing guide Jack Hobson. At their destination, they make a stunning discovery that will change history and science forever. But Leah’s team is far from the only interested party. As her secret makes its way to the highest levels of government, a race to seize the Russian-claimed Antarctic territory brings the world to the brink of nuclear conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I**CE GENESIS: The Ice Trilogy Volume 2 *












The sequel to ICE! The Americans and Russians are racing toward nuclear confrontation over a mind-blowing find under the ice in Antarctica. The American Executive Branch is in meltdown over the President’s order to detonate a highly classified Iso-Hafnium nuclear device in Antarctica, killing a platoon of Navy SEALs and the same number of Russian Special Operation, Spetnaz. Dr. Leah Andrews and Jack Hobson, having escaped the President’s plan to eliminate them, have the upper hand, thanks to a nuclear device hidden in the New Mexico desert. This leverage will only last so long, and the key to unlocking the mystery lies with twenty-eight Native American cliff dwellers, who survived more than eight-hundred years, under the ICE in stasis.

While Leah tries to untangle the mysteries of the ‘Ancients,’ Jack Hobson is trying to protect Leah, and the Ancients, while finding himself drawn into another mystery; is there more of these high technology caches? If so, how will they secure them before other interested parties, including the Russians, locate them? The key to the mystery, as Leah learns, is one of the Ancients. A Lakota Shaman, named Appanoose. He has no interest in cooperating with Leah, just as she learns stunning new facts about the Ancients and what happened to them more than eight-hundred years ago. Leah and Jack find themselves the targets of not only the US government but foreign powers and even the Ancients themselves, in the thrilling follow-up to ICE!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I**CE REVELATION: The ICE Trilogy Volume 3 *












Leah Andrews is on the Antarctic Continent, her single-minded goal, return the Ancients to their destiny while at the same time, hoping that will stop the increasingly powerful and destructive Anomaly, that threatens a planet-wide extinction event should it continue to widen its grasp.

She is far from the only interested party in finding the source of the extraterrestrial Anomaly. The Russians and the American military are desperate to reach ‘Complex 2’ and harvest the bounty of hyper-technology, then destroy the alien Anomaly. Jack Hobson is trapped in the USA, with no way to reach Antarctica through traditional means. He must formulate an audacious plan risking his life and those of the Globemaster pilots, Major Janie West and Captain Charlotte Ross.The Russians, the Americans, Leah Andrews, and the Ancients begin to converge on the bottom of the world, in the thrilling ending to the ICE Trilogy!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**illy, Eric & Adolf: One War, Two Brothers *













In January 1941 with the Liverpool Blitz at its height, twelve-year-old Billy Whitfield was evacuated to live on a farm without running water or electricity in the rural town of Bridgnorth, Shropshire, an event that was to shape him for the rest of his life. In the same year, his elder brother Eric volunteered to join the RAF, subsequently serving as a flight engineer in Bomber Command, the most dangerous of the Allied Services.

Based on the true story of these two brothers and their contrasting experiences during the Second World War, Billy, Eric & Adolf is a tale of courage, innocence and love, a poignant, funny and moving account of ordinary lives impacted by extraordinary times.

"The newspaper headline read more like a plot line from an episode of Dad’s Army.
‘Hitler wanted sleepy Bridgnorth to be Nazi HQ after the invasion of Britain.’
I laughed out loud... surely not? Innocently searching the internet for wartime photographs of the Shropshire town, I had inadvertently uncovered one of life’s unexpected ironies. The article, from the Daily Telegraph 21st April 2005, explained that newly discovered secret papers had revealed Bridgnorth as Adolf Hitler’s preferred choice for the headquarters of Nazi GB after a successful invasion of the British mainland. The town’s central location, the nearby RAF base, the fortification possibilities from its unusual ‘town on a hill’ geography, all contributed to earmark the place as ideal. The documents proved that German invasion plans were still up and running one year after the Luftwaffe’s Battle of Britain setback. They were dated 1941, the same year that my dad was evacuated away from the dangers of the Liverpool Blitz… and yes, he was sent to Bridgnorth. The absurdity of the young, twelve-year-old Billy Whitfield escaping the bombings by relocating to the town Adolf had chosen to make his home from home appealed to my sense of fun.
The idea for a book about my dad’s wartime experiences arose from conversations with him that were increasingly veering in the direction of Bridgnorth. My mum would ask about a family matter, while my old man talked at the same time about catching rabbits or fruit-picking in the Shropshire countryside as a lad. He asked me one day if I would write up his reminiscences, and I agreed.
We set up a routine of visiting the local Wetherspoons every Monday evening - yes I know that sounds more like Community Service - my dad drinking mild and dredging his memory for anything he could recall from nearly seventy five years ago, while I downed Diet Pepsi and scribbled frantic notes. I had expected to compile a few anecdotal recollections of times gone by, something nostalgic to its core, but nothing much else. However, both my dad and I were about to be taken by surprise.
One name kept cropping up during our discussions, his brother Eric. He was five years older than my dad and therefore lived a very different war. While Billy enjoyed the war years growing up and learning to be independent, not least of all when living in the peace and tranquillity of the Shropshire town Adolf failed to conquer, Eric was a Royal Air Force volunteer in Bomber Command, the most dangerous place for a serviceman to be in the Second World War. The more I discovered about my uncle, the more compelling the need to tell his story as well. Billy, Eric & Adolf was born.
Writing the book has been quite a journey, hard work, yet a labour of love. My dad is now well into his eighties and not in the best of health, but it has been truly heartening to see how much help and comfort this endeavour has afforded him. As I narrated draft pages to him, he would sometimes laugh, sometimes cry, and sometimes drift off to another time and place. Together, we had somehow achieved the impossible, reuniting the young Billy with his mum, his dad, and most movingly of all, his brother Eric. It has been more than a pleasure to play my part."

Chris Whitfield
April 2015


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**anks for the Memories: The 712th Tank Battalion in World War II *













Aaron Elson bought a tape recorder in 1980 to preserve his father's war stories. He forgot it when he visited his dad in the hospital, and figured he would take it next time. Two weeks later, there would never be a next time. Seven years later he found a newsletter from the 712th Tank Battalion addressed to his dad and wrote to it asking if anybody remembered Lieutenant Elson. He got a letter back inviting him to a reunion, which he went to in 1987. The rest is history. Oral history.

Since then, Aaron has recorded more than 700 hours of interviews with members of the World War II generation. He has written several books, in 1997 launched tankbooks.com, one of the first web sites with significant World War II content, started a blog, produced a series of Oral History Audiobooks and created the War As My Father's Tank Battalion knew it podcast. His work has been used as source material in more than a dozen documentaries and two dozen popular books about the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*THE DCI JACK HARRIS MURDER MYSTERIES Books 4-6: Gripping murder mysteries set in the North Pennines *













THREE MORE CLASSIC BRITISH WHODUNNITS FEATURING VETERAN DETECTIVE JACK HARRIS

DCI Jack Harris would like nothing more than for his patch of England's green and pleasant land to remain crime free so that he can enjoy the solitude of the hills with his two beloved dogs. But the criminals have other ideas and despite his best efforts, he gets more than his fair share of crimes to solve.

TO HONOUR THE DEAD – Book 4

A hillside town’s war memorial is defaced, and a WWII veteran is murdered. Are the two events connected, and who would commit such a crime? There is an obvious suspect, but something is not right. DCI Jack Harris must cut through the lies and find the culprit fast.

THOU SHALT KILL – Book 5

A man is found dead, brutally crucified. Who has committed this cruel act? A local evangelist group falls quickly under suspicion. But is targeting the faithful too easy an option? Veteran crime solver Jack Harris and his team must act fast to crack the case and solve the mystery.

ERROR OF JUDGEMENT – Book 6

Many years after a plane crash that killed all its passengers, the discovery of another body questions the official version of events. DCI Jack Harris reopens the inquiry after a flurry of financial activity suggests foul play. Could one of the supposed occupants be still alive? If so, what was his role in the disaster?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I**n Dog We Trust (Cozy Dog Mystery): #1 in the Golden Retriever Mystery Series (Golden Retriever Mysteries)*













*THE START OF A BEAUTIFUL PARTNERSHIP—
A DETECTIVE DUO WITH HEART AND FUR*

*Steve’s ripe for a new relationship*—divorced, over forty, and still dusting himself off from a lamentable sojourn in prison, an unusual experience for a professor, to say the least. (He really must do something about his hacking habit!)

*Rochester’s a handsome, homeless, loveable golden retriever* whom Steve had always found too big, too enthusiastic, and too shaggy.

But tragedy struck their neighborhood when someone murdered Caroline, Steve’s nice next-door neighbor, while she walked her best friend, Rochester. *Steve’s the unlucky guy who finds her body and he just knows, despite their differences, that he has to take in the broken-hearted pooch.*

Once they’re both properly rehomed, these two form a detective partnership that’ll make you sit up and beg for more. Eat your hearts out, Spade & Archer—pretty soon they’ve got a warm and fuzzy thing going. Big furry forthrightness—not to mention heart—meets tech-savvy craftiness as they work their case.

In Plakcy’s capable hands, *watching these two fall in love (which of course is the most irresistible treat on offer here) is like watching a time-lapse film of a flower blooming*— it doesn’t happen too fast, and it’s never cloying. Instead it’s slow and satisfying, magical to the point of jaw-dropping even while absolutely expected. You just know you could watch it over and over again.

Neither of the new partners knows about his own hidden talent, let alone the other guy’s. Rochester has no idea he has the potential to be the greatest doggy detective since Rex the Wonder Dog was a pup. But he’s got a job to do and he has to find a way to train Steve in the fine art of investigation. Unbeknownst to Steve, his life just changed radically—because a big furry mentor has just trotted into it.

Both want justice for Caroline, and *Rochester’s way of expressing it is simply to sniff out one clue after another in the hope his two-legged colleague can piece them together.* Steve’s way—when all’s said and done— is still to bend the law a little, with the help of Caroline’s contraband laptop. And also to follow Rochester’s trail of treats.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Litter of Golden Mysteries: 8 Golden Retriever Mysteries + Flash Fiction*













Stop by for some comfortable visits to Stewart’s Crossing, where reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan and his crime-sniffing golden retriever Rochester are nose to the ground in this collection of mystery short stories that take place between novels.

In the first of these stories, Steve is learning to love the big, goofy golden he has inherited on the death of his neighbor, and Rochester shows him how to open his heart and his home to his sweetheart Lili.

From then on, Rochester tugs Steve along on a roller coaster of cases, from theft to murder to the discovery of an abandoned baby. Familiar characters from Stewart’s Crossing drop by, including Steve’s best friend, SCPD detective Rick Stemper. Of course there are a lot of opportunities for Rochester to tussle with his BFF, Rick’s Aussie Rascal.

Check in with old friends like Gail Dukowski, the owner of the Chocolate Ear, and Steve’s childhood piano teacher Edith Passis. Joey Capodilupo, Mark Figueroa, and their snow-white golden Brody make an appearance, along with Lili’s ex, journalist Van Dryver, who makes a surprising appearance to help out with an investigation into Amish puppy mills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**og's Waiting Room (Golden Retriever Mysteries Book 13) *













_Two parents die and two families mourn, in very different ways._

Amateur sleuth Steve Levitan and his clue-sniffing golden retriever Rochester face two deaths in the 12th full-length novel in this long-running series. An Alzheimer’s patient slips away from home on his own and tumbles into the Delaware River. And then Steve’s love Lili suffers the crushing loss of her mother in a Miami Beach hospital.

Eckhardt Lalor left behind a fortune in real estate, a fractured family, and a bitter legacy as a city slumlord. Does that add up to murder? There’s no question of what killed Benita Weinstock—a dodgy heart—but her death rocks her daughter’s world, and Steve’s.

It will be up to Rochester to solve the crime and heal his humans in this new mystery with heart -- and fur!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.


*B**one Maker (Will Finch Mystery Thriller Series Book 1) *












*A death in the wilderness.
A woman mourns alone.
A reporter works a single lead.*

BONE MAKER fuses Stieg Larsson’s THE GIRL WHO PLAYED WITH FIRE with the frenzy of THE POET.

*“The author is a great talent, and the story and characters are compelling.”
— Aaron C. Brown, Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer*

Following a family tragedy that has broken his spirit, crime reporter Will Finch returns to his news desk in San Francisco eager to reboot his career and renew his lease on life.

When he’s assigned to cover the grisly death of a witness to a multi-million dollar bitcoin fraud, Finch discovers some troubling complications: A Mercedes-Benz abandoned in the wilderness. A wounded bear. A cop who rules a remote town with an iron fist. And the witness’s fiancée — a US senator’s daughter — knows there’s something mysterious about her lover’s death. But what?

Inspired by true events, Bone Maker is the first thriller in this series of noir crime novels — a new crime trilogy that races from coastal Oregon to San Francisco, Moscow, Honolulu and Washington DC. It intersects the worlds of international finance, cryptocurrency software algorithms, and corruption that reaches from the US Senate to Turk Street in the Tenderloin District.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Sister Wife's Secret (A Gray West Mystery Book 1) *













I’m a cult survivor and a single mother.
At thirty, I’m trying to piece my life together.
Now that I’m finally settled in a place of my own, with my two youngest children, I’m determined to make a life for myself. I’ve even started my own home business.
Things are looking up … until I find my friend murdered.
I know my ex-husband did this to get back at me. He’s been looking for me since I fled Garden Temple.
He wants control — over me and our children.
For the last year I’ve been acting the part of a suburban mom, hiding from my past. But it’s catching up to me.
I have no choice.
I was the sweet sister wife long enough. Now it’s time to be the woman who fights back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*R**ussian Roulette (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator, Book 1)* 













Private Investigator Dev Haskell has finally got it made!


Beautiful Kerri seems to have fallen for him. She even left Dev a note . . .
Apparently she just needs a little help finding her sister.


Unfortunately, it turns out both women are involved with notorious Russian mob boss, Bracko the Whacko! Things quickly go downhill from there.


In short order Dev finds himself at odds with the local police, Homeland Security, ICE, and an FBI task force. He's got a gunshot wound and shrapnel in his rear, ouch! Not to mention he's on the run from a psychotic killer!


It must be love . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**n the Run: Take the Money Trilogy, Book 1 *













In the summer of 1941, Sergeant Dan McGill did the unthinkable, something no Chicago cop was ever supposed to do. He refused to go on the Mob’s payroll. Refused to become one of organized crime’s stooges in blue. If the Mob let something like that go unchallenged, it’d be the end of them.

So McGill had to go. Six feet under. Only the Mob made a serious mistake. The boss decided Charlie Hart, Dan’s best friend and the crooked police lieutenant who’d been given the task of roping Dan in, had to die, too. That was the price Charlie had to pay for failing to make Dan knuckle under.

The Mob got Charlie, all right, but then Dan struck back. He killed the boss’s two sons and then the old man himself. He caught the boss just as he was about to blow town — with $3 million stuffed into two suitcases. Finders keepers, Dan thought after putting the boss down. He took the Mob’s money after all.

From that moment on, a hunt began that would last four years. The mob would stalk its target throughout the United States and all the way into war-torn Europe after learning that Dan, now calling himself Charlie Hart, had joined the army. The boys in Chicago figured if they didn’t kill the bastard, the Nazis would get the job done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Fighting Detective Series Books 1-3: Crime thriller and suspense box sets *













_*KILL SHOT*_

A body found in the mangroves appears to be the victim of a frenzied crocodile attack. But it soon becomes obvious, this is a horrific murder.

And when a popular MMA fighter disappears, police now face a possible double homicide. The list of suspects grows longer, but no one in the closed fighting community is talking.

Can hard-nosed ex-boxer Jack Lisbon solve the mystery before the panicked town of Yorkville goes into total meltdown?

Join DS Lisbon and his partner Detective Claudia Taylor on a heart-thumping ride through the steamy tropics of Northern Australia as they hunt for a killer out of control.

Justice served with a side order of vengeance.

_*SHOT CLOCK*_

A hit-and-run victim lies shattered on the road. The brutal murder of a famous sports coach sends shock waves through the city. With enough suspects to fill a stadium, Detective Jack Lisbon must race against time to find a cold and calculated killer.

After years of waiting, the struggling Scorpions basketball franchise is finally knocking on the door of its first ever championship title. The community of Yorkville is united behind the home team, spirits are high.

But with the playoffs in sight, their coach Dale Collins is mowed down in broad daylight. The killers leave no trace – no DNA, no prints, no clues, nothing.

Ex-boxer DS Jack Lisbon and his partner DC Claudia Taylor must unravel dark secrets and long-standing grudges to peel back the layers of this baffling mystery. If those obstacles aren't enough, Jack has to battle his own personal demons that threaten to cripple him at every turn.

With the long list of suspects all harboring a motive, Detectives Lisbon and Taylor pull no punches to find the killers.

*TRICK SHOT*

A blood-soaked body in a basement
A high-ranking police officer with dark secrets
A town full of suspects

And Jack Lisbon, a detective who never takes a backward step.

When a prominent pool hall owner is found brutally slain in his own home, Yorkville's Criminal Investigation Branch swoops into action.

The Assistant Commissioner of Police is piling the pressure on Detective Lisbon and his team. With suspicions the crime has links to terrorism and a meeting of world leaders about to kick off, solving the case is now an urgent priority.

But is the killer really linked to a terrorist organization? Or does the homicide have nothing to do with national security at all?

With the line of suspects stretching out the door, Jack and his partner Detective Claudia Taylor must pull out all stops to unravel this baffling crime.

Can Jack Lisbon solve the case in time to avert a disaster? Or will the _Trick Shot_ mystery snooker him completely?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Burying The Truth (The Society Book 1) *




  







*Ruthless assassins. Secret Societies. Missing VIPs.*

When a billion-dollar corporation attempts to commit the crime of the century, an investigative reporter, Nathan Hughes, and his beautiful ex-girlfriend, Jenny Mars, begin to hear rumors of fraud, payoffs, and secret societies through a frightened whistleblower.

Skeptical at first, both become the target of a ruthless assassin as they dig deeper into the business dealings of JVK Inc., an international company whose CEO is a cool and calculating manipulator.

Soon, people associated with the case turn up missing and the FBI joins to assist in taking them down. Death lurks around the corner and lies spring up from every crack in the wall.

*Someone is burying the truth.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**orld War II Pacific: Battles and Campaigns from Guadalcanal to Okinawa 1942-1945 (WW2 Pacific Military History Series) *













_"A brisk and compelling game changer for the historiography of the Pacific Theater in World War II."_ – Reviewer

*An enlightening glimpse into nine battles and campaigns during the Pacific War Allied offensive.*

Each of these momentous operations were fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.

*Operation Watchtower,* a riveting exploration of the spark that set off the Allied offensive in the Pacific islands, detailing the grueling struggle for the island of Guadalcanal and its vital strategic position.

*Operation Galvanic,* an incredible account of the battle for the Tarawa Atoll and base that would give them a steppingstone into the heart of Japanese-controlled waters.

*Operation Backhander*, a gripping retelling of the war for Cape Gloucester, New Guinea, and the Bismarck Sea.

*Battle for Saipan*, Marines stormed the beaches with a goal of gaining a crucial air base from which the US could launch its new long-range B-29 bombers directly at Japan’s home islands.

*Invasion of Tinian*, is the incredible account of the assault on Tinian. Located just under six miles southwest of Saipan. This was the first use of napalm and the “shore to shore” concept.

*Recapture of Guam*, a gripping narrative about the liberation of the Japanese-held island of Guam, captured by the Japanese in 1941 during one of the first Pacific campaigns of the War.

*Operation Stalemate*, Marines landed on the island of Peleliu, one of the Palau Islands in the Pacific, as part of a larger operation to provide support for General MacArthur, who was preparing to invade the Philippines.

*Operation Detachment*, the battle of Iwo Jima was a major offensive in World War II. The Marine invasion was tasked with the mission of capturing airfields on the island for use by P-51 fighters.

*Operation Iceberg*, the invasion and ultimate victory on Okinawa was the largest amphibious assault in the Pacific Theater. It was also one of the bloodiest battles in the Pacific, lasting ninety-eight days.

This gripping narrative sheds light on these often-overlooked facets of WWII, providing students, history fans, and World War II buffs alike with a captivating breakdown of the history and combat that defined the ultimate victory of US forces in the Pacific.


----------



## LDB

I keep forgetting it's a new thread for the new year. Thanks for all the work to keep us up to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*2**049: Unity (A Requiem for Humanity Book 1) *













Humanity is at its wit's end.

The rich are abandoning the dying Earth in hopes of creating a utopia in the stars, while the rest of the people are embroiled in a destructive war that threatens to destroy what little remains of Earth and its many inhabitants.

Disgusted by the present and afraid of the future, one man is determined to act and avert the bleak human destiny. Major James O'Hara feels there is no alternative but to join the man's Resistance to overthrow the governing superblock for a bit of hope, regardless of the consequences to him and his family. A World War is looming large over their heads, and a nuclear holocaust seems to be inevitable; there is no time to lose. With the help of the Machine--an AI supercomputer called "Diana"--the Resistance mounts a last-ditch effort to save humanity.

Little do they know, history has already been written. Surprises abound. Secrets become known. Reality is brought into question.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*R**econ (The Fringe Book 1) *













*Nuclear war destroyed the earth, but Harper's world was perfect until she met Eli Parker.*
Harper was the best developer in her year. She should have been a shoo-in for a cushy job in Systems. Instead she was drafted into Recon — kicking and screaming onto Eli’s squad.

For Eli, death is just your average Tuesday. Most of his cadets don’t last a year. When your job is to venture out into the radiation-soaked Fringe, you learn not to get attached to anyone.

Harper Riley should be no different, but she’s gotten under Eli’s skin. She’s started asking lots of questions — dangerous questions with no good answers.

Eli wants to save her despite his better judgment. But can Eli save her from herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**o Hell in a Handbasket *













*From the Queen of Scream comes a novel that will raise the hair on the back of your neck.

To the neighbors, they're sweet old ladies. To Tim Robertson, they're his worst nightmare*

Not every grandmotherly type bakes cookies.

What's more frightening than finding out that the kindly old ladies living across the street from you are anything but?

As a child, Tim Robertson is selling cookies with his best friend Damien when they knock on the door of the house across the street from him. Two old ladies open the door and Tim never sees his best friend again.

Twenty years later, Tim has tried to move on and forget what happened back then. He is married, has a son, and just bought the house of his dreams in small town Cocoa Beach. When the house across the street from them is sold, they are all looking forward to getting new neighbors, until Tim realizes the old ladies are back to haunt him and the rest of the town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**f Potions and Portents: Sister Witches of Raven Falls Cozy Mystery Series, Book 1 *













When a healthy young couple die without obvious cause except for my magick potion, the new police chief sets his sights on me. I don't have an explanation for what happened to the couple, I do have a great many insights into the chief. Can I uncover the real killer before he arrests me for murder?

Of Potions and Portents is the first book in the Sister Witches of Raven Falls Cozy Mystery Series. Join a set of magickal sisters as they solve paranormal mysteries that fans of Charmed, Hocus Pocus, and The Good Witch will love. ***Bonus recipes and craft instructions in every book!

I’ll be honest—I long for love and a “normal” social life, just like everyone else. Finding the time—not to mention the right guy—however, is a lost cause. My days are spent cooking up products for the Lotions, Potions, and Herbs line for Conjure, the metaphysical shop I run with my sisters, and my specialty love potion blend is helping everyone else in Raven Falls find romance, while I’m working my broomstick off preparing for the upcoming Beltane celebration.

That is until Tristan McGregor, the sexy chief of police, threatens to shut down my kitchen and accuses me of murder. Two people have died, entangled in—ahem—a compromising position, and covered in my love potion.

On top of that, I discover an unsettling portent about the chief in his tea leaves, and when he steals a kiss after catching me at the crime scene, I try to convince myself it's only because he’s under the influence of the love potion enchantment.

But is he?

With my cursed mockingbird familiar, Hoax, my sassy sister witches, and a whole lot of peppermint tea, I have to solve the mystery before Tristan puts me behind bars. Even so, as the fires of Beltane nip at my heels, introducing the chief to the world of magick could send my chances at love up in smoke.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**elective Spells: First in a Paranormal Cozy Mystery Series (Beezley and the Witch Book 1) *













*Just because the coven excommunicated me, doesn't mean I'm a bad witch.*
Those ladies should learn to take a joke. In the meantime, though, it's left me in a bind. I need to get a real job, in a normal human occupation. Yuck.

But when I see a sign at the community centre asking for an assistant—only witches need apply—I feel like my fortunes might be trending up. Sure, there's a murder to solve, a killer on my tail, and a pittance in my bank account, but at least it's not working checkout in a supermarket.

And did I mention my new co-worker? Or "boss" as he likes to call it. He's a detective sergeant with years of specialised training under his belt.

Somewhere along the way he also hacked off some powerful people. At least, I _think_ that's why they turned him into a dog.

Hm. Maybe the supermarket would be a better bet after all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**oon Dance: Deluxe Edition (Vampire for Hire Book 1) *













*The Deluxe Edition of the first book in the million-copy "Vampire for Hire" series phenomenon!

Included in this edition:*
_Moon Dance - The Novel
Interview with J.R. Rain
Interview with Samantha Moon
"Teeth" short story
"Vampire Alley" Poem
And Samantha Moon's Guest blog_

*MOON DANCE - The thrilling first novel in Amazon's #1 bestselling vampire mystery series. For fans of Sookie Stackhouse, Harry Dresden and Anita Blake, Moon Dance heralds the arrival of America's favorite vampire detective.*

_An Amazon Top 100 Bestseller - for over one year!_

Six years ago, federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, your typical soccer mom with the minivan and suburban home. Then the unthinkable happens, an attack that changes her life forever...

Now the world at large thinks Samantha has developed a rare skin disease, a disease which forces her to quit her day job and work the night shift as a private investigator. When her new client, Kingsley Fulcrum, hires her to investigate the murder attempt on his life―a horrific scene captured on TV and seen around the country―Samantha will soon discover that Kingsley isn't exactly what he appears to be. After all, there's a reason why he survived five shots to the head.

With his seductive help, Samantha Moon will soon find herself on the road to self-discovery, to finally understanding the thing she has become and what she's capable of―all while tracking down a brutal killer determined to end her life before it truly begins...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**hop Till You Drop (A Dead-End Job Mystery Book 1) *













*BIMBOS, BUSTIERS, AND BOTOX! MURDER MOST FASHIONABLE…*

Author Elaine Viets kicks off this *funny and fresh cozy series—about a woman on the run from her ex—with a rollicking tale of crime and vanity in the shadow world of wannabe molls.* When unlikely sleuth Helen Hawthorne flees St. Louis, she fetches up in Fort Lauderdale, suddenly surrounded by the beautiful and the Botoxed.

They all shop at the same place—Juliana’s, the overpriced boutique where Helen works. And *they’re all looking for a wealthy wise guy to take to the cleaners.*

It’s a dead-end job with no perks—but one that pays in cash. *A little shady, but it beats leaving a paper trail. Turns out shady’s only the beginning.*

Juliana’s holds *more secrets than a confessional, beginning with theft and drug sales, progressing to ever more ambitious scams, and inevitably, given the escalating level of crime, the murder of a felonious fashionista.* The good news is there’s a reward—and Helen needs money. The bad is that she could die before she collects it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**urder Between the Covers (A Dead-End Job Mystery Book 2) *













*From Anthony and Agatha Award-winning author Elaine Viets—the thrilling mystery series about one woman trying to make a living... while other people are making a killing.*

Helen Hawthorne is still on the run because of her refusal to pay her worthless ex-husband alimony. But a girl’s gotta eat…and pay rent, utilities, etc. So she’s taken a cash-paying job at Fort Lauderdale’s own Page Turners bookstore. And while the job is decent enough, the owner of the store is anything but.

Page Turner III is a boor with more money than brains: he’s cheating on his wife while running his family business into the ground and has a list of enemies longer than any bestseller. So when he turns up dead, no one is too surprised. What is surprising is where—in the bed of Helen’s glamorous gal pal Peggy, whose usual bedmates are more cultured, refined…and still breathing.

Worse still, it turns out that Peggy once had a tryst with the late Mr. Turner that ended quite badly, with a scorned Peggy promising the lothario payback—and someone is making it look like she finally collected. With Peggy as the prime suspect in a murder, it’s up to Helen to prove her friend innocent before the police throw the book at her…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**atnapped! (A Dead-End Job Mystery Book 13) *













*From Anthony and Agatha Award-winning author Elaine Viets—the thrilling mystery series about one woman trying to make a living... while other people are making a killing.*

If there’s one thing the very wealthy might value even more than their money, it’s their precious pets. So when local socialite Trish Barrymore hires Helen Hawthorne and Phil Sagemont to recover her beloved show cat—named January’s Jubilee Justine—from her ex-husband Mortimer, the case seems simple enough.

But when the husband-and-wife PI team show up to take possession of Justine, they’re greeted not by a cute kitten but a murdered Mort—knocked on the noggin by a mahogany cat tower. And the feline is nowhere to be found.

To get the scoop on who could have committed the dire deed, Helen takes a job as a cat groomer. But as she navigates the cutthroat world of cat shows—and their equally catty owners—she discovers there is much more to the crime than just a purloined pussycat…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**uried Lies ("Lies" Mystery Thriller Series Book 6) *













In 1982, eight teens disappeared from the Crater Lake School for Boys. Forty years later, a mass grave is found, containing the remains of seven of the boys. _What happened to the eighth?_

Del Honeycutt and bestselling mystery author Sabrina Spencer have carved out a quiet life on seventeen acres in New Hampshire. A construction crew breaking ground for a guest house comes across the mass grave. It plunges Del and Sabrina into a deadly game of cat and mouse, involving murder, a secret project, a lost diamond, and, of course, lies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0

*B**end The Law : A Mystery Suspense Thriller (Luke Penber Book 1) *













*Defending a criminal is easy for Attorney Luke.*

Never lost a case in years, Attorney Luke finds himself in the most challenging case ever.

He doesn’t want to take the case, but he doesn’t seem to have a choice.

This is not a regular case, all the evidence is against the defendant.

Most importantly Luke believes she is innocent.

He has to be prepared for the worst…

Luke is great at his job.

Can Luke defend her against the strongest evidence?

Will Luke be able to prove her innocence?

This legal thriller will take you for a ride through the courtroom, and leave you with unexpected twists and turns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.

*O**nce Upon A Crime *













*Once upon a time, the Grimms’ fairy tales taught lessons. Now, the Grimm Reaper does.*

New detective Chelsea Sullivan is partnered with a maverick famous for closing cases and infamous for how he does it. He has a target on his back and a chip on his shoulder. Not exactly how she hoped to kick off her first homicide case.

Jim McPherson doesn’t mind showing an up-and-comer the ropes, but he does mind when she keeps putting herself in harm’s way. Especially since her innocence is exactly the trait the serial killer seems to be targeting. Unless they’re missing a crucial detail. And he can’t help but think his new partner knows what it is.

The body count is rising and the Grimm Reaper is after Chelsea. If they can’t catch him before he catches her, there will be no happily ever after.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**iamond Reef: A Chase Gordon Tropical Thriller (Chase Gordon Tropical Thrillers Book 1) *












Chase Gordon has the life. The former Marine works part-time as a bartender to support his life island-hopping on his 40-foot sailboat.When the pretty young wife of one of his fellow Marines shows up looking for her husband, Chase steps in to help her out.Immediately, he finds himself in a stand-off between one of South Florida's most dangerous drug dealers and the D.E.A. Now, he's left wondering what kind of trouble his friend might be facing. Can Chase even save him?Filled with action and adventure, Chase Gordon is the next Travis McGee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ark Cay: A Chase Gordon Tropical Thriller (Chase Gordon Tropical Thrillers Book 2) *













Life at sea isn't always tranquil.

Anchored off a small uninhabited cay in the Bahamas, Chase witnesses another boat being boarded. Before he can react, the skipper of the other vessel is kidnapped.

Chase rushes over to find the skipper's teenaged daughter hiding in a locker.

When one of the kidnappers returns, Chase finds himself protecting the girl at all costs.

Can he find the girl's father and stop the men looking for her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**trait to Hell (The Flip Flop Detective Book 2) *













*Rule #2 – No attachments.*

Sam Strait didn’t want to leave home early for the snowbird season, but the rules he lived his life by demanded it. When a relationship turned sour, the rules dictated he pack his bags and get out of town.

He could have gone anywhere in the world, but Sam picked Phoenix, Arizona. With its beautiful women, fall baseball league, and warm winters, what more could a single guy ask for?

When the death of a new friend brings violent strangers into his life, Sam is forced to make a choice—run out of town or find a killer.

If he were smart, he’d adhere to the second rule, but there’s a beautiful woman in the mix. Soon, Sam is racing across the California desert with a band of outlaws on his heels. He’s must find the killer quick before there’s never a chance to leave.

_Strait to Hell _is the second book in an exciting new series from the author of the 509 Crime Stories and the co-author of the Charlie-316 series. If you like your crime fiction with a dose of humor, then pick up this book today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**anna Get Lucky? (The Lucky O'Toole Vegas Adventure Series Book 1) *













*Everyone Has a Hidden Talent*

For Lucky O’Toole it’s murder…solving it.

Surviving in Sin City takes cunning, a pair of five-inch heels, and a wiseass attitude. Lucky has mastered them all and has a pair of legs she uses to kick butt and turn heads.

As the Chief Problem Solver for the Babylon, Las Vegas’s most over-the-top destination, mischief is in her job description.

She’s good at her job.

She’s less good at life. But who has time for a life when there’s a killer on the loose?

*WANNA GET LUCKY?*

A woman falls from a tour helicopter to the horror of the 8:30 Pirate show crowd.

Was it suicide? An accident? Could she have been pushed?

Lucky’s day began with the invasion of the Adult Video Awards and Trade show convention.

It got more hectic when the spouse-swapping annual event checked in.

And if adding a body to the mix wasn’t enough, Lucky’s got a new suitor. Her best friend, Teddie, a female impersonator who is pressing to take their relationship to the next level.

Can she really date a man who looks better in a dress?

What happened to the woman over the pirate show?

Will her sleuthing skills catch the killer and save her job?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**on's Great Escape: Life in a German POW Camp *













Don’s Great Escape is one man’s story of being in a German POW camp in WWII. Don’s plane went down over occupied France in 1943. He was captured and sent to Stalag Luft III made famous by the 1963 movie The Great Escape. On January 28, 1945, Stalag Luft III was evacuated so the camp would not be captured by the Russians. After several days of walking and being transported by boxcars, the prisoners eventually ended up in Stalag VIIA at Moosburg. Don was liberated on April 29, 1945. His story is told by letters written home to his parents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cover-up at Guantanamo: The NCIS Investigation into the “Suicides” of Mohammed Al Hanashi and Abdul Rahman Al Amri*













Guantanamo has forged a place in the world’s consciousness as synonymous with torture. The world’s largest military force exerted its power over hundreds of prisoners held for years without rights or hope. Deep within the prison’s secretive recesses, over the years some of its prisoners met with death, most supposedly via suicide. But the circumstances of these deaths were shrouded in mystery and government censorship. This second, revised edition is based upon newly released Freedom of Information Act documents obtained by the author. "Cover-up at Guantanamo" shows that earlier reports of concealed evidence in the case of three so-called suicides in 2006 extends to subsequent deaths in the Cuba-based U.S. interrogation and detention camp.

“Cover-up at Guantanamo” is a riveting, in-depth examination of the deaths of two detainees, Mohammed Al Hanashi and Abdul Rahman Al Amri, who died in 2007 and 2009, respectively. Using never-before-seen reports from government investigators, eyewitness testimony, and medical and autopsy records, including documents recently released by the Naval Criminal Investigative Service (NCIS), the formal investigation into the deaths of these Guantanamo prisoners is revealed as rife with problems. Revealed also for the first time is the suicide note and “last testament” of Mohammed Al Hanashi, who tells us he wanted to end his life because of the treatment he received at Guantanamo, including in its special Behavioral Health Unit for mentally ill prisoners. Also reported for the first time anywhere where the circumstances surrounding Al Amri's death, including details from the death scene that show it was highly unlikely that Al Amri had the means or the time to kill himself.

Among the explosive details revealed in this book is the fact government agents themselves, possibly from NCIS, the very agency charged with investigating the deaths, interfered with the gathering of evidence, ordering the shutdown of Guantanamo’s computer database of prison activities within minutes of one detainee’s death. Even worse, after the FOIA for this material was filed, the computer logs suddenly went missing! That is only the beginning of the story, as Kaye’s investigation shows material evidence was thrown out in the trash, prisoners who were intensely mentally ill were provided with material to kill themselves, medical personnel turned their backs on detainee complaints of torture, all while the guard's military command lied to investigators about key events as they unfolded. The book also expands on the mysterious use of the antimalarial drug mefloquine for possible reasons of interrogation.

In addition, "Cover-up" reviews details of the death of another detainee, Adnan Latif, and adds new revelations concerning the deaths of the three detainees who died in 2006. As we can see from other government documents, we likely do not know how many prisoners have even died at Guantanamo. What we learn from the stories in this book is that its contents are not about only one or two government cover-ups, but about the secretive way the Pentagon and intelligence agencies go about their business. Covering-up is not just a term describing an instance of government malfeasance or crime, but the main operational mode of a military and intelligence apparatus that is out of control.

This is a story that the mainstream press would not touch. Jeffrey Kaye spent five years gathering the material for this book. It is a crucial document in the history of our times, a period when our country lost its way in the so-called “war on terror” and engaged in torture and the evils of indefinite detention. This is the story of how a few individuals were crushed under the coercive regime at Guantanamo, but the humanity of these individuals is rescued in the telling of the tragic but real stories of their deaths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**old Solar - A Dark and Gritty Sci-Fi Action Thriller (The Inner Solar War Book 1) *













*2021 Readers' Favorite International Book Awards Bronze Medal Winner in Action Fiction

A dark and gritty page-turner set in a dystopian near-future Los Angeles the year 2048. Written in the spirits of The Hunger Games, Divergent, and Tom Clancy. Gripping characters are put through hell pursuing a worthy goal in a thrilling story of war, romance, betrayal, and secrets.*

A private corporation lands on Mars before NASA in the 2020’s. The secrets they learn from the Martian rock revolutionize energy and genetics for those exposed to an ancient artifact of unknown origin. On Earth, mismanagement of the world economy led to a global collapse. The corporation, rich from its exploits on Mars, buys out the debt of the world governments and takes total control of the globe. Corporate greed drives Earth to treat her own Martian colonies as slaves for personal gain. These colonies throw off the corporate oppression in a violent revolution.

Fast forward to the year 2048 and Bowen, a competition fighter with a twisted sense of sarcastic humor, witnesses his world being ripped in half when the Martian colonists come back bringing a tidal wave of vengeance. In order to survive and stop the horrific violence he learns he must bring a naïve princess of the Martian Empire to safety.

Joanna, a cold-hearted warrior and personal guard of the princess, harbors deep hatred for the corporation and the people of Earth who killed everyone she once held dear on Mars. She learns her leaders are not who they say they are and finds herself caught in the middle of a deep conspiracy fabricated to create the war. She senses her confused feelings toward Bowen constantly splitting between wanting to kill him and wanting to kiss him.

Vladimir, a boisterous alcoholic with a passion for archery, has his nice vacation in Los Angeles turned into a harrowing fight for survival. With luck, skill, and a lot of vodka, he manages to meet up with others seeking to end the war. His attention keeps getting distracted by a hot computer hacker running surveillance for him and his team.

Low spent her whole adult life working as a computer hacker for the corporation. All she’s ever known is punching binary numbers and loyalty to her employers. Upon working an assignment with a crack team thrown together at the last minute she learns she can trust no one in her chain of command. Large powers are committing violent acts to keep the war going, but working together with Bowen, Joanna, and Vladimir, she thinks they might be just enough to set things right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Legacy of War: The Complete Series (Books 1-3): First Encounter, Enemy Lines, Invasion Force (Complete Series Box Sets)*













*A fragile truce hides a deadly deceit.*
INCLUDES THE COMPLETE _LEGACY OF WAR_ SERIES PLUS A SNEAK PEEK AT THE NEW SERIES!

*A century ago, an alien fleet attacked Earth.* After decades of bitter war, a truce was struck. The aliens disappeared. Humanity stood down.

But the captain of the aging battleship _Walker Pierce_ will never forget.

He has spent the last months in disputed space, against the wishes of his superiors and many of his weary crew, looking for proof of alien treachery and afraid of what he might find.

Because this time, if the aliens attack, humanity won't be so lucky.

_*Legacy of War* is an enthralling tale of humanity on the edges of the unknown, perfect for fans of Jack Campbell’s Lost Fleet and David Weber’s Honorverse._

Includes all 3 books in the series:

First Encounter
Enemy Lines
Invasion Force


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Adventures of Wil Calder: A Space Opera Adventure (Space Rogues Book 1) *













*He’s been stranded beyond the stars for years. When he buys himself a down-and-out squad, he crash-lands into a whole galaxy of trouble…*

Lone human Wil Calder is bored out of his freakin’ mind. So when he gets word of a couple of criminals being hauled to a penal colony, he figures he’s got a sweet deal to offer: Join his crew and he’ll help clear their names. But he quickly finds he’s bought a black hole of misfortune with the two disgraced convicts knowing things that they shouldn’t know. Things that will get all of them killed.

Desperate for fast money to go legit, Wil takes on one last illegal job to rob a heavily guarded space station. But when the motley band stumbles across an interstellar conspiracy, the ill-equipped ship captain must decide how far he’ll fly to bring justice to his team and the rest of the universe.

Can the accidental spaceman escape a cosmos of chaos before they all go supernova?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death by Decent Society (Sovereigns of the Collapse Book 1)*













*Since the financial Armageddon, it’s been guns, gold and lots of slaves.*

It is 2106. Seventy years have passed since our times collapsed in complete banking disaster. No one cares about over-population, mass extinctions or climate change any longer. The world is a post-apocalyptic paradise—for a few.

One of those ‘few’ is Donald Aldingford, a star barrister in his mid-thirties, a man on the threshold of career triumph. But through ill luck, he gets shot down and jailed for trespassing into private airspace. This event changes the course of his life. He picks up disturbing rumours about his younger brother Lawrence, who disappeared without trace ten years earlier aged seventeen.

After being repatriated, Donald takes a deeper interest in the world around him. He lifts stones. He peers behind dusty curtains. What he finds is horrifying and repugnant—the dreams of madmen come true. As he closes on the mystery of his disappeared brother, he pierces the last, most dangerous veil of a rotten society.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**ruel Compassion: A dystopian romantic thriller (Insurrection Series Book 1) *













She wasn’t supposed to open the door…

...But now, she can’t unsee it.

Yulia Bituskaya knows that in New Russia, disloyalty is punishable by death. It’s the reason she always says yes.

Yes, to every assignment the government gives her. Yes, to an arranged engagement with Dimitri for political power. Yes, to her unfeeling father, the nation’s supreme sovereign.

But when she uncovers the government’s involvement with organized crime, she must choose...

Stay silent and safe, or say yes to her growing treason and destroy the very people that have kept her protected.

Yulia needs allies if she is going to step into a world she despises and destroy it.

But with constant government surveillance, someone is always watching. After years of shooting dissenters in Red Square, the government has effectively squeezed the will to fight out of its people. Allies are hard to come by.

Dimitri is offering help. But he’s too young to hold so much power and still have clean hands. Can she say yes to his protection and say no to her inconvenient attraction?

Last time, he left her heartbroken. This time, if they’re not careful, they’ll both end up dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**urviving the Evacuation: Outback Outbreak: Surviving the Evacuation (Life Goes On Book 1) *













*The outbreak changed everything, but there are some bonds even the undead can’t break.*

It’s been six years since Pete Guinn last saw his sister, Corrie. He always hoped to see her again, but feared she was dead. When an elusive billionaire reveals Corrie is living under an assumed name in the Australian outback, Pete unquestioningly jumps at the chance of a reunion. But you can’t win the lottery without buying a ticket, and billionaires don’t do favours for free. Corrie is in hiding from her old employer, and from the Rosewood Cartel. Now that they’ve both found her, only a miracle can save the two siblings, and what happens in Manhattan can’t be described as miraculous.
What begins as a viral outbreak soon turns into an impossible horror. People are infected and die, only to rise up and continue transmitting the infection. Even as the army is mobilised, the virus spreads beyond the borders of the United States. Nowhere is safe from the living dead.
As Australia is quarantined, the mining town of Broken Hill becomes a transit hub for the relief effort. Tourists are evacuated while civilians are conscripted, Pete and Corrie among them. Together with a bush pilot, a flying doctor, and an outback cop, the struggle to maintain civilisation begins. Supplies run low. Looting is rampant. Laws are forgotten, especially by the cartel who haven’t abandoned their search for Corrie and their quest for revenge.

Set in Broken Hill and beyond as the Australian quarantine begins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**lter Ego (League of Independent Operatives Book 1) *













*Her greatest power is her identity.*

The world knows Mary O'Sullivan as a Page Six regular; she's an heiress, a playgirl, a philanthropist—and an orphan, after she survived the plane crash that killed her celebrity parents.

_The world knows her vigilante alter ego, too—they just don't know it's Mary behind the mask._

*There's a lot the world doesn't know.*

Like the fact that their vigilantes work together in a top-secret superhero league.

When Mary blows off that league's protocol to rescue a fire-powered newcomer, she attracts unwanted attention from the girl's father—who's got serious gripes with the league and mysterious backers lurking in the shadows.

If Mary can't discover who's funding her enemy's mad-scientist experiments, she risks outing her secret identity—and allowing a dangerous new world order to rise in its place.

_Alter Ego_ is the twisty first installment in the _League of Independent Operatives_ sci-fi superhero series, perfect for fans of _Arrow_ and _Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Bluebell Cafe Cozy Mystery Collection: Books 1-3 *













Included in this three-book bundle are:

*A FRIEND IN KNEAD *It’s springtime in Vermont and Harriet’s life is finally on a roll – until a murder hits way too close to home and she and her best friend, Claire, are forced to conduct their own search for the killer.

*SOMETHING BORROWED, SOMEONE BLUE *The Bluebell Café is catering its first wedding, and Harriet couldn’t be more pleased. But when the night ends with the best man murdered, the police begin barking up what feels suspiciously like the wrong tree.

*CRIMES OF THE TART* It’s winter in Sevenoaks, Vermont, but Harriet Pickles isn’t even close to having the blahs. Her café is doing a brisk business, her relationship with her boyfriend Nick is on steady ground, and to top it off, her favorite TV cooking show is coming to town to film an episode. But when the night of the TV filming begins with a massive storm and ends with a murder, things take a swift turn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**ubbypalooza: Nine Rollicking Tubby Dubonnet Mysteries *












*MURDER IN THE BIG SLEAZY*: Destination crime fiction with a heaping dose of Étouffée

A simple man with a refined palate, maverick New Orleans lawyer Tubby Dubonnet has a penchant for fishing, Old Fashioneds, off-track betting, and fighting evil while passing a good time. Passing a good time, of course, includes running from the mob, solving gritty crime lab murder mysteries, thwarting hurricane season bank heists, and a good deal of rubbing elbows with corrupt politicians—all this while answering to a family of beloved women that he just can’t seem to slip anything past… And with each action-packed adventure, you can trust—because this is a Tubby Dubonnet mystery—that these disparate events are intricately intertwined.

A veritable best-of, this *murder mystery anthology* includes nine of Tubby Dubonnet’s Anthony and Edgar-nominated *hard-boiled legal thrillers.*

(Editor’s Note: Why not all ten? Sorry to say the rights to TUBBY MEETS KATRINA are licensed to another publisher. But these stories need not be read in order.)

CROOKED MAN

Meet lawyer Tubby Dubonnet. His clients are all renegades from the asylum (aka Orleans Parish), including Darryl Alvarez, the manager of a local nightclub who's been caught unloading marijuana from a shrimp boat. At their first meeting, Darryl entrusts Tubby with an ordinary-looking blue gym... of money. What could possibly go wrong?

CITY OF BEADS

Tubby Dubonnet is bored. Sure, researching licensing law for the new casino will keep trout meunière on the table, but what could be more tedious? (Unless, of course, the client’s dealings are steeped in conspiracy).

TRICK QUESTION

Medical lab janitor Cletus Busters is caught red-handed in a restricted area with the frozen head of Dr. Whitney Valentine. Busters won't say much, except that he's innocent. Calling Tubby Dubonnet!

SHELTER FROM THE STORM

To out-of-town kingpin Willie LaRue, Mardi Gras seems the perfect time for a New Orleans heist. Parties, parades, chaos, alcohol – who could be concerned about a little thing like a bank job? Indeed, all might have gone well except for an out-of-season frog-flogger that threatens to flood the French Quarter.

CRIME CZAR

Tubby can't forget the last words that escaped an old friend's lips, and he can't get out of the way of a political campaign that's turning rough. Obsessed with the idea that a shadowy crime boss may be pulling the strings that have cost good people their lives, Tubby is entering into a test of courage with the most violent men in New Orleans.

LUCKY MAN

It's a city of sin. And murder is only one of them. So what if Judge Hughes shared a few special moments with Sultana Patel—why is this a matter of public interest? Until the D.A. hatches a plot to ensnare them—and their lawyer Tubby. And what a web they’re ensnared in!

NIGHT WATCHMAN

When in the 1970s a young war protester is killed in broad daylight on Canal Street, it appears that his murder will be forgotten. But a youthful Tubby chanced to see it happen, and the tragic event's haunted him throughout his life. Decades later, Tubby decides to conduct his own investigation. And stirs up a hornets’ nest.

FAT MAN BLUES

Ex-con Angelo Spooner is trying to start a legit business, but he just can’t catch a break. Just as his healing Holy Water, “Angelo’s Elixir” is about to go upscale, the sticky strands of the Big Sleazy’s tangled web of crime and corruption come running. What’s a law-abiding parolee to do? Hire Tubby Dubonnet, of course!

FLAG BOY

The set-up alone's enough to make you believe in the butterfly effect. Two acrobats burglarize a house; a sultan moves into a French Quarter mansion; a Mardi Gras Indian, in the wrong place at the wrong time, is wrongfully arrested; and our hero Tubby Dubonnet comes upon a double murder while paying a social call on the bayou.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Lawrence Harpham Mystery Series 1 - 3 : The Lawrence Harpham Series Boxset Volume 1 *













*Now Available in One Volume – The Lawrence Harpham Mysteries Books 1 – 3*



Lawrence and Violet investigate the unconventional. From cases of witchcraft to strange goings-on at the local burial club, no crime is too bizarre to attract their attention. And each book is based on real historical events. Readers of mysteries and genealogy fiction will enjoy these books.

Book 1 - The Fressingfield Witch

Book 2 - The Ripper Deception

Book 3 - The Scole Confession


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ev Haskell Boxset 25-29 (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator) *













The award winning Dev Haskell series.
Dev Haskell Private Investigator series boxset 25-29.
Cash Up Front: Book 25
Dream House: Book 26
Alley Katz: Book 27
The Big Gamble: Book 28
Bad to the Bone: Book 29


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Fulcrum: A Zack Wilder Thriller*













*Is free will just an illusion?*

It’s a question FBI Special Agent Zack Wilder has battled with most of his life. And when he’s visited by an old army buddy, Zack must decide how far he is willing to go to maintain the illusion. Because his friend is the only survivor of a suspicious plane crash that killed Zack’s former unit, and now someone is trying to finish the job.

As Zack investigates the crash—and struggles to keep the lone survivor alive—he uncovers evidence that the victims were all unknowing participants in an unauthorized and sinister experiment perpetrated by a clandestine organization, the Fulcrum.

Then he’s ordered to back off.

Now he has a choice. He can follow orders, or he can attempt to save the world from a future where any free will is totally obliterated—and face the consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Grifter's Daughter Series Vol 1-3: Three Dani Silver Thrillers*













*SHE’LL STEAL YOUR HEART, BUT IT’S A CON—
AND EVERYTHING’S NEGOTIABLE*
Among the ranks of con royalty, Dani Silver’s the second-best living con artist, the first being her mentor and father, Leroy “Pops” Amadeus Logan, master of the long con, a dying art currently practiced by only a few old-timers—and Dani.

*But Dani’s out to become THE greatest living con artist* and prove that you can do well AND do good, by cheating people who really—really—deserve it. An avenging angel has never been so deliciously crooked!

Fans of heist and caper movies will be delighted by this delectable series and Dani’s amazing, wildly-intricate schemes. *Laugh-out-loud funny, inventive, and appropriately low-life*, hilarity erupts often, and romance sometimes ensues as she and her cockamamie crew take on some seriously bad dudes.

*The Grifter’s Daughter (Book 1)*
Flush with cash scammed from her billionaire fiancé, Dani can afford to put up the front money for a long con, and she’s looking for a mark. But not just any mark. Her idea of *going sort of straight requires that the mark be crooked and really deserving of being fleeced.

The Ghost Coach (Book 2)*
Dani and her father, legendary crook Leroy Amadeus Logan, match wits as they battle for control of the scam for which “*Pops” has been laying the groundwork for over a quarter of a century,* carefully planting news stories about a “priceless” antique car in perfect condition, once owned by Amelia Earhart (or perhaps Mussolini.) There’s hardly anything more fun to watch than a dysfunctional family misbehaving!

*The Blonde with the Dangerous ‘Do (Book 3)*
Dani’s new suitor turned out to be a fellow con artist with a brute for a brother, who dumps her in a storm drain and leaves her for dead*. Dani’s decided revenge is a dish best served blonde.* And as only this appealing heroine could, she persuades her ex-fiancé to bankroll her con– the one she scammed out of a million dollars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Q**uick Sands: A Theo Ramage Thriller (Book 1) *













*Money. Love. Murder. Sand?*


Ex-FBI intelligence analyst Theo Ramage doesn't want to die in an endless West Texas wasteland, but there's gold in them thar hills... or rather, dunes, and old habits die hard.

The fracking craze in the Permian Basin has made Texas sand worth billions, transforming the endless sea of windswept dunes into a modern day El Dorado. All Ramage wants is his truck and load of fresh cut Christmas trees back, but due process in Prairie Home is a bullet, and Ramage won’t stand-down. He joins forces with embattled local rancher Anna Gutierrez, and the duo finds themselves plunged into a world of eco-terrorism, drugs, and murder.

*The sheriff wants Ramage gone. The local crime boss, the Sandman, wants him dead, and nobody in the badlands of Texas will give him the time of day, but Ramage can’t let sleeping dogs lie. It’s not in his DNA.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*They Also Served - An Autobiography of a Wellington Bomber Pilot: Memoirs of a WWII RAF Bomber Command Pilot*













After training in Canada in 1941, Les Hather (the author), went on to enlist in RAF Bomber Command.

Piloting Vickers Wellingtons, Les, who was born in Sheffield, completed two tours of duty with 104 squadron. These tours were in North Africa, the Middle East and in Italy. His service came to an end in 1946.

Proving to be highly proficient at finding and hitting the target, what becomes apparent in this, is that Les became something of a prototype Pathfinder.

After 71 sorties, unfortunately Les received no formal recognition for his devoted service to his country. In They Also Served, the reader will find that each of his missions is identified and its results analysed in detail. This is a noteworthy account and is a significant record of historic importance.

Les originally wrote this moving account assisted by his loving wife, Mary. With a great deal of help on her part, a very limited number of books were originally published in hard cover in 1997. Sadly Mary passed away on July 20th 2012 aged 89. After a short illness, Les too passed away on Christmas day 2015.

Nowadays it is difficult to comprehend the courage and bravery that was shown and continues to be demonstrated today by those who serve their country in the various armed forces around the world. It is undoubtedly through people like these that we now live in our free society. Not only should we never forget them, but we should always show gratitude towards them for what they have done and continue to do for us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Last Hussar: A Farewell to Germany in Photographs *












A documentary photobook which delivers a unique personal insight into the daily lives of British tank soldiers in Germany before the British Army returned home in 2019 after over seventy years. During their last year in Germany, British artist Tobias Wilkinson photographed The Queen's Royal Hussars, equipped with Challenger 2 tanks in their barracks in Sennelager and during their deployment for their final set of manoeuvres on the firing ranges in Bergen Hohne in Lower Saxony, Germany. His work contrasts with the well documented conflicts in Iraq and Afghanistan and tells the story of an often forgotten part of Britain’s military history in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*T**he Nowhere Stone *













Lucas Haskin’s upbringing was anything but normal. Raised in a secluded valley with only his father for company, he was unable to experience the outside world. For 16 years, the jagged peaks of the Rocky Mountains were the only home he’d ever known. Lucas didn’t understand why they were hidden away, but he trusted that his father was keeping them safe. It was a happy, albeit lonely, life.

Until everything changed. Lucas was torn from his sheltered life and thrust into a dangerous world, far different from that which he expected. A mysterious artifact known as the Nowhere Stone seems to defy the laws of nature, and a powerful corporation called SentiCorp seeks to unlock its power.

Lucas has finally been introduced to humanity, and it’s every bit as terrifying as he thought it would be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**ath of Swords (War God Book 1)*













Whom the gods would recruit, they first tick off . . .

Our Hero: The unlikely Paladin, Bahzell Bahnakson of the Horse Stealer Hradani. He's no knight in shining armor. He's a hradani, a race known for their uncontrollable rages, bloodthirsty tendencies, and inability to maintain civilized conduct. None of the other Five Races of man like the hradani. Besides his ethnic burden, Bahzell has problems of his own to deal with: a violated hostage bond, a vengeful prince, a price on his head. He doesn't want to mess with anybody else's problems, let alone a god's. Let alone the War God's! So how does he end up a thousand leagues from home, neck-deep in political intrigue, assassins, demons, psionicists, evil sorcery, white sorcery, dark gods, good gods, bad poets, greedy landlords, and most of Bortalik Bay Well, it's all the War God's fault. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**n Imperfectly Perfect Witch (Keystone County Witches Book 1)*













Kate has hex appeal, or maybe she's jinxed. Only time will tell. *Sit for a spell and enjoy a new cozy mystery with witches, magic, and a snarky cat.* Kate Brody’s café serves up enchanted drinks boosted with a touch of magic and tasty treats. Unfortunately, trouble finds its way to her door.

Betsy Ambrose is aghast that a witch owns the shop beside her store. She’s made it perfectly clear, she not a fan of witches living or working in Keystone County. Even worse, her daughter is newly engaged to Kate's brother. There's no way she'll let her daughter get tangled up with witches—it would ruin her family’s reputation. She promises to stop the couple from tying the knot, no matter what it takes.

When Betsy dies at the newly engaged couple’s party, all eyes are cast on the Brody family. After all, they hosted the fest and prepared the food. If that wasn't enough, Kate's mother threatened Betsy within days of her death. With a police detective convinced the witchy duo had something to do with the murder, and a local reporter digging up dirt that doesn't want to be unearthed, Kate is determined to figure out who the killer is to clear her family name.

Will witches be cast out of the small Pennsylvania town they call home? Or can Kate find answers that don't want to be found? *An Imperfectly Perfect Witch is the first book in a new paranormal cozy mystery series. *Enjoy a fun, easy read that's twisted with magic, mystery, and a cauldron full of mayhem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Witch who Couldn't Spell: Felix and Penzi's First Paranormal Mystery (French Country Murders Book 1)*













*Mpenzi’s a new witch in a new town.

Her long-lost mother's been locked up for murder.

What should she do? Find the real killer – however dangerous that may be.*

So far, Mpenzi's done well. Despite her reading disability, she's qualified as a lawyer in London and raised her two brothers on her own. But she doesn't have the skills to hunt down a murderer.

True Mpenzi's a white witch, so she could use magic, and she does have her mother's _Book of Spells_, but she's hit a stumbling block. Try as she may, Mpenzi cannot decipher the grimoire's medieval script. She needs help desperately if she's to save her mother from a life in prison.

Will the High Council of the Guild of White Witches listen to her plea and allow her an assistant in time to free her mother? An assistant with supernatural powers of their own?

If you love stories about witches, magic, and talking cats and dogs, all spiced up with a dollop of danger, you’ll love following along with Mpenzi and Felix, her shape-shifting sidekick, as they fight the good fight against evil in the small French seaside town of Beaucoup-sur-Mer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Risky Bisqueness: A Cozy Paranormal Women's Fiction (Snips and Snails Cafe Murder and Mayhem Mysteries Book 1)*













*A Mysterious Invitation, an Unexpected Inheritance, and a Dead Man on the beach? All she really wanted was the cake…*
_Juli always believed that getting older shouldn't be some downhill slide into obscurity. It should be the other half~The Best Half..._
Until she stared at herself in the mirror the morning after her 40th birthday...

_Husbandless...Jobless...and Homeless._

One day was all it took her to start the pizza parlor on fire, lose her job, and walk in on her cheating rat of a husband. When the unusual invitation comes in the mail, it’s got to be good news, right? I mean, how much worse can it get?

But nobody ever told her that answering the summons to a strange letter would turn her entire life on a dime and challenge every notion she's ever had on what life over-the-hill should look like. Add in a Strange Inheritance, an Overbearing Ghost, A Snobbish Talking Cat, and a Sentient Recipe Grimoire; Sprinkle Liberally with Magic...

_And Maybe even Misfits like her deserve a second chance to get things right..._

But first she'll need to solve her Uncle's Murder and learn to Embrace her _inner Witchiness_...before she runs out of time and the killer Strikes Again...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Locked, Loaded, and Baked?: A Cozy Paranormal Women's Fiction (Snips and Snails Cafe Murder and Mayhem Mysteries Book 5)*













*What happens when Teenage Hijinks turn into Murder?*
When the latest in a slew of Dumpster fires at the local campground turn up a finger and a ring, Jack Lovelace smells a corpse...and a job for his girlfriend Juli...Part-time Detective...Full-time Soup Witch at Snips and Snails Cafe...

_Add in the bone Juli's half-grown Lab Mix, Holly, digs up and brings home...the human bone..._
And now there's a new Mystery in town.

._..and then they find the second grave._

Is there a Serial Killer Loose in Veil Falls? Will they find the culprit before a new grave is dug for the next victim?

There’s Spells to learn, Ghost’s to tame, and a Smidgeon of Romance in the air for Juli and a certain hunky Fire Chief…

*But first, she’ll need to get cooking. If she’s to survive what’s coming, she’ll need a new kind of Hero. And she has just the right recipe to conjure one up…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*L**iver Let Die (A Jordan McAllister Mystery Book 1) *












Jordan McAllister dreams of becoming a popular sports columnist but gets stuck in a po-dunk town writing personal ads for a small time newspaper. When she's offered a chance to fill in for a local food critic off on sick leave, she jumps at the chance rationalizing that it's one step closer to her dream. However, when a dead body is found underneath her apartment stairwell with her name and number along with it, she becomes the prime suspect, as well as the main course on the murder menu.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Gone Sister: A Mystery Novel (Lee Callaway Book 2) *













*How do you find someone who doesn’t exist? *
*With over 500,000 copies sold and thousands of 5-star reviews between them, the Lee Callaway series will leave you turning the pages to know what happened next.*

Isaiah Whitcomb is found dead in a parked car. Isaiah is a promising athlete and he also happens to be Detective Greg Holt’s nephew. It’s personal for Holt and he will stop at nothing to find who is behind his nephew’s murder.

Private Investigator *Lee Callaway* is having a terrible day when Elle Pearson, a blind woman, appears at his door. Elle wants him to find her missing sister. The only problem is no one has seen or heard of her sister.

How is Isaiah’s death linked to Elle’s missing sister? And who is the mysterious stranger looking to avenge a betrayal from years before?

As Callaway gets closer to the truth he is faced with the biggest shock of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Side Hustle (The 509 Crime Stories Book 1) *













*A financial blogger’s death. A detective’s shameful secret. Murder binds them together.*

A young man is found dead at the bottom of his stairs.

Could it simply have been an accident or was it something more sinister?

That’s the question Major Crimes Detective Quinn Delaney must answer. Along with his partner, Detective Marci Burkett, Quinn soon discovers that there are unseen layers when it comes to this case.

Unfortunately, someone’s meddling in the investigation—a friend of the deceased hoping to help. He’s sticking his nose where it doesn’t belong, causing the wrong people to take notice, and creating new problems for the detectives.

Secrets, lies, and double crosses will be exposed as they hunt for the truth.

But Quinn has his own secret he’s hiding from both his partner and the department—one which could derail his career.

Can he find the murderer while keeping his secret intact?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Long Cold Winter (The 509 Crime Stories Book 2) *













*A thirty-year old case. A body discovered in the snow. For one grieving detective, it's going to be a long, cold winter.*

After the passing of his wife, Major Crimes Detective Dallas Nash is handed a cold case to ease him back into the job.

Three decades prior, a teenaged girl was strangled to death. Upon examining her file, Nash makes a startling revelation--as a teenager, he saw the girl shortly before that fateful day.

Soon, Nash is dispatched to a separate wintery crime scene. Amid a heavy snow fall, there are no witnesses and no suspects to the murder.
As the temperature remains freezing under a heavy gray sky, can Dallas Nash find two killers--one of which has remained hidden for thirty years?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Blind Trust (The 509 Crime Stories Book 3) *













*A quiet death in a small town. A double homicide in the big city. Only a murderer knows they’re connected.*

Whitman County Sheriff Tom Jessup wants a nice, safe county. Unfortunately, things are about to get deadly.

A seemingly normal death points Jessup north where he finds Detectives Quinn Delaney and Marci Burkett investigating a double murder.

Their cases are tied together by blood—family blood, but nothing else.

Or so it seems.

To further their investigation, Delaney and Burkett turn to a man they don’t trust. He’s a questionably motivated officer who seems to answer only to himself. Meanwhile, Sheriff Jessup struggles to connect the cases across county lines.

As the deaths continue to mount, the four race in opposite directions, each hunting a killer in their own ways.

Will they find him before he strikes again? Or will distance and department politics let a killer escape?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Suit (The 509 Crime Stories Book 4) *













*A crew looking for some kicks. A hero tortured by his past. All on a collision course with death.*

It’s called the Knockout Game—a violent one-punch assault on random strangers.

Years ago, it faded like a bad memory, but now it’s back—with a vengeance.

But this time it’s been twisted into an act of retaliation against the corporate image of the 1%—men in suits and ties. No man is safe walking through downtown.

Those playing the game are terrorizing a city and the police seem helpless to stop it.

When the game expands to murder, Detectives Quinn Delaney and Marci Burkett join the hunt. As more victims hit the ground, the police are running out of time.

What they have yet to understand is that this has always been about one suit.

And he’s ready to fight back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Value in Our Lies (The 509 Crime Stories Book 5) *













*Detective James Morgan believes in a different set of rules—for the cops.*

A violent and ruthless gang has its sights set on Eastern Washington. The Spokane Police Department’s Criminal Task Force receives the unenviable assignment of confirming this rumor.

As the senior detective of the CTF, Morgan leads by example. It has earned him respect from other officers, suspicion from the brass, but unmistakable fear from the criminals he contacts. And that is precisely the way he likes it.

When a new drug hits the street, Morgan believes he knows who is behind it. He’s not going to let anyone or anything stop him from proving that truth—even if it means he needs to bend the law in the process.

The Value in Our Lies is the fifth book in The 509 Crime Stories, a series of novels set in Eastern Washington with revolving lead characters. If you like hard-hitting police procedurals with compelling personalities, then grab this book today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Mean Street (The 509 Crime Stories Book 6) *













*When a wicked man is murdered, should he get the same justice as a righteous man?*

A year ago, Dallas Nash’s wife died. He still can’t sleep through the night and is barely eating. He’s grown irritable and quick-tempered. People are beginning to take notice. Worst of all, he might be losing his mind.

It’s not a good place for a Major Crimes detective to be.

When a violent pimp is murdered, Nash is assigned the case. With no witnesses and weak evidence, he must make a choice—vigorously investigate the killing of a bad man or go through the motions before casually sweeping it into an unsolved file.

Plenty of people want him to stop—the prostitutes abused by the deceased, a do-gooder with a shadowy past, and a cop with his thumb on the scale. But even as his personal life and career crumble around him, Nash must hold himself together and walk through the underbelly of a city to find justice for a terrible man who didn’t deserve it.

Because for Nash, there really isn’t any other choice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ad Analysis *













In London, a delusional aristocrat and a highly placed MI5 traitor, are about to unleash a devastating ‘terrorist’ attack on the heart of England.

Only two men stand a chance of stopping them.

Aalim, a humble Egyptian taxi driver kidnapped and forced to help the attack. And Wilson, an intelligence analyst fighting the Bad Intelligence that infests the very system designed to stop terrorists.

Can Wilson ‘connect the dots’ and stop the attack in time?

Will he be too late and 70,000 people die?

Or is there another way?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Y**ellow Raven *













The horrors of warfare through the eyes of an infantryman. From the human wave attacks in the Korean War, captivity in Laos, combat in Vietnam, to moving up the ranks and retiring as the highest enlisted rank in the army: Command Sergeant Major.

This book covers Therriault's fascinating military career with brief chapters of his childhood and life after the military.


Therriault was born Nov. 2, 1931, in Stockton, California. After a childhood in the Great Depression, he began his relationship with the U.S. Army at the age of 18. Therriault completed four combat tours in the Korean and Vietnam wars and was the recipient of multiple decorations for valor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**RC: Titanic in Space *













_In the deep reaches of space, an unlikely hero is about to risk his life for a doomed culture’s legacy.

Kees DeWet, a hardened space adventurer, comes upon the ARC, every scavenger’s dream discovery. What should be an easy case of turning scrap into profits is complicated by the compelling video message left by Ishmael, the final passenger aboard the generational ship that was Earth’s last hope for the survival of humanity.

Problem is, the ship itself embodies secrets that the Consortium needs to keep hidden and they’re willing to kill anyone and everyone who threatens to reveal the truth._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rogue Star: Frozen Earth (A Post-Apocalyptic Technothriller)*













*A DEAD STAR IS HEADED FOR EARTH...
THE SHIFT IN EARTH’S ORBIT WILL UNLEASH A NEW ICE AGE...
AND THIS SUMMER WILL BE OUR LAST.

THE NEWS BREAKS*
Logan Willis’s life is falling apart: he lost his job and found out that his wife is cheating on him all in the same day. Thinking that his world has ended, Logan checks into a hotel and turns on the TV to see that he's not far wrong—radio telescopes have detected mysterious signals coming from inside our solar system, and the source is moving toward us at over 500 miles per second. The media concludes that these signals must be of an alien origin. Still reeling from the news, Logan gets a phone call from his brother-in-law. Richard is talking crazy about the end of the world again, but this time he doesn’t sound so crazy.

*A DEADLY CONSPIRACY UNRAVELS*
Meanwhile, Richard, who is an astronomer working with the James Webb Space Telescope, is at the White House briefing the president to announce what he and the government have known for almost a decade: aliens are not invading, a frozen ball of gas is. The so-called _rogue star_ is predicted to make a near pass with Earth, disrupting our orbit and unleashing an ice age, the likes of which we haven’t seen for millions of years.

*WE’RE PUTTING A COLONY ON MARS*
Government insider, Billionaire Akron Massey, has received a steady flow of funding over the past decade for his company, Starcast, to put a colony on Mars. Over the same period he’s been using his personal fortune to create a colony closer to home where he plans to ride out the coming storm along with a thousand of the smartest people on the planet. Humanity will need seeds to plant in the ashes after the chaos clears.

*AND WARS IGNITE*
When the true nature of the threat becomes known, the nations of Earth prepare to fight over all the warmest parts of the planet. But as war fleets set sail and armies begin marching south, a stunning discovery is made that will change a lot more than just the weather....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A **Loop in Time (Time Loop Book 1)*












“We’re losing him!” came a frantic voice over the headset. “I’m still here,” the pilot insisted. “We’re losing--” the voice cut out and then there was silence. “Control, do you read me? Control?” the pilot was panicking. There was no answer. Suddenly flames burst out all around him. The last thing he remembered was reaching for the eject switch, before his thoughts devolved into an inky black void. The mysterious pilot was brought into the military hospital unconscious. The base didn’t know who he was. Some thought he was an alien, some thought he was a Russian spy all because of the unknown, yet highly advanced airplane he was flying at the time of his crash. When the pilot awakes, he has amnesia. He gradually gets his memory back only to find that he is not only in the wrong place, he is also in the wrong time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**here Will be Dragons (Council Wars Book 1) *













"Paradise Lost

In the future there is no want, no war, no disease nor ill-timed death. The world is a paradise—and then, in a moment, it ends. The council that controls the Net falls out and goes to war. Everywhere people who have never known a moment of want or pain are left wondering how to survive.

But scattered across the face of the earth are communities which have returned to the natural life of soil and small farm. In the village of Raven's Mill, Edmund Talbot, master smith and unassuming historian, finds that all the problems of the world are falling in his lap. Refugees are flooding in, bandits are roaming the woods, and his former lover and his only daughter struggle through the Fallen landscape. Enemies, new and old, gather like jackals around a wounded lion.

But what the jackals do not know is that while old he may be, this lion is far from death. And hidden in the past is a mystery that has waited until this time to be revealed. You cross Edmund Talbot at your peril, for a smith is not all he once was. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**itchy Whiskers: A Nine Lives Magic Mystery *













*Have you ever wished your cat could talk to you? If so, allow my story to be your cautionary tale.*
My life was going just fine by most standards. I ran a successful business in a tight-knit magical community, and lived just blocks from a beautiful lake and series of hiking trails.

Then Selene showed up.

According to some magical code I inherit my aunt’s ancient familiar; a grumpy ten-pound cat with a broken filter. She fancies herself something of a saber-toothed tiger, and claims to have wrestled the thread of her ninth life from the hands of the Fates themselves — although, I’m pretty sure that last part isn’t true.

Almost positive.

I’m still looking into the magical fine print, but in the meantime I’m stuck as the guardian to a cat with the personality of Sophia from the Golden Girls. Oh, and by another cruel twist of fate, my ex-husband just moved back into town. I thought I couldn’t take any more, but when a murder rocks my small community, I wind up entangled in the investigation thanks to a handsome stranger.

If only life came equipped with a rewind button.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Ghosts of Landover Mystery Series Box Set, Books 1-3: Three Complete Paranormal Cozy Mysteries In One *













*Three full paranormal cozy mystery novels for the price of one…

Book 1: Over My Dead Husband’s Body*
Carly never knew she was a medium until her ex-husband died and left her his house, a strange Victorian mansion on the top of a hill in Landover, Wisconsin. But as soon as she opens the door, she sees his ghost hovering in her living room, wanting her to solve his murder. 

It was the first time she discovered she could talk to dead people, but it wasn’t the last. Turns out, there are a lot of ghosts in Landover who need her strong mediumship abilities to solve their murder mysteries.

But Carly’s not like other mediums. She doesn’t just talk to dead people to solve their cases. She channels with them to merge energy, access their memories, and relive their murders one by one like she was there. And it all starts with her dead ex-husband.

*Book 2: After the Suffragette’s Suicide*
Carly meets her first ghost-client: suffragette and local women's rights leader, Bessilyn Hind. According to history, Bessilyn committed suicide at her 35th birthday party after her fiancé broke up with her. Only one problem: she doesn't remember it that way. She's appalled history books have been written that imply she would do something so drastic over a man. And she wants to know who murdered her (along with retractions on history, pronto).

Through channeling, Carly is taken right to the party in 1906 to figure things out for the suffragette.

*Book 3: Behind the Boater’s Cover-Up*
The third book features a story the Landover locals refer to as "the accident." In 1957, a group of recent high-school graduates went late-night partying on a boat after a sock hop. They didn't return. In the end, it was ruled an unfortunate accident. The only problem: Gloria Thomas, one of the partiers that night, has a different version. And Carly is going to help her set the record straight.

However, while channeling with the ghost and reliving the memories from 1957, Carly sees her older friends back when they were younger, and the shocking way the accident was covered up. Turns out, there are a lot of secrets in Landover, and like the dead, they're much safer buried.

This box set contains the first three books in the Ghosts of Landover Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*5**2 Steps to Murder (Book 1 Dekker Cozy Mystery Series) *












An elderly woman is found poisoned in the upstairs bedroom of her home whose front door stands 52 steps above the street in an old-fashioned whodunit that blends clues, red herrings, suspects, and humor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**ushing is Murder (Cozy Mystery Tails of Alaska Book 1) *













Sometimes the warm love of a dog eases the discomfort of being cold and alone.

Angie Seaver isn’t exactly thrilled to be moving back to her small hometown of Lost Bay, Alaska. Her mother’s health isn’t good, and her father is away much of the time, determined to win the Iditarod dog sled race, which leaves no one to run the family diner.

A stranger in the harsh land that was once her home, Angie is faced with the challenge of figuring out how to run the business on her own. She soon realizes that many of the locals still see her as “little Angie Seaver,” and vows to prove herself by making the diner more successful than it’s ever been.

When the unexpected death of a friend casts suspicion on her father, Angie is determined to prove her father’s innocence, and discovers that things aren’t as they seem in the small town. With help from a handsome young acquaintance, she uncovers secrets that have been buried for decades…but will what she finds clear her father’s name, or condemn him?

Will the answers leave her heart colder than the Alaskan wilderness?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**eek A Boo, I See You (Emma Frost Book 5) *














*A modern MURDER SHE WROTE.*


The body of a woman found in front of Nordby City Hall has a message for Emma Frost carved into the skin. Behind this ruthless murder stands a ghostly figure that likes to play childish games. Soon, this killer brings a reign of terror to the small Danish Island and especially to the life of Emma Frost.

While Emma's personal life is in a mess, she also has to hunt down a cruel predator who seems to be targeting people with serious mental illnesses.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**arc Kadella Mystery Series Vol 3-6 (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 14) *













*Gritty and Witty—A Courtoom Drama Fan’s Dream Collection!*

Hard-as-nails Minneapolis defense attorney Marc Kadella takes on the most challenging cases of his career in this exhilarating 4 novel legal thriller box set—page-turners all.

Book 3 – MEDIA JUSTICE

*Q: HOW DOES A TELEVISION PRODUCER DESCRIBE THE KIDNAP AND MURDER OF A 2-YEAR-OLD CHILD?

A:“I THINK WE HAVE A HIT ON OUR HANDS!”*

In the third The third Marc Kadella legal mystery, an adorable—and photogenic—two-year-old girl is kidnapped, and, when her remains are found, her twenty-two-year-old widowed mother Brittany is charged with her murder. But before she can even be charged she’s been tried and convicted by the media, at the center of which is Melinda Pace, a cynical, mostly-functioning alcoholic Minneapolis television personality with a “legal news” show called _The Court Reporter_. Not even in the alternative universe of television news could she be described as a reporter, since she makes no attempt at or pretense of presenting the truth, or even the facts. She does do a great job of producing through-the-roof ratings and whipping the public into a frenzy—with tragic consequences.

Book 4 – CERTAIN JUSTICE

*A PSYCHOPATH'S BACK ON THE STREETS--AND HE'S OUT FOR REVENGE…*

Marc was torn about his work for Howie Traynor—his first homicide case—but even he was relieved when Howie was put away for forty years… Until, a decade later, his case is re-opened. Seems the former tech in the BCA lab was falsifying DNA evidence to collude with cops in putting away suspected violent criminals. And now not only Howie, but a handful of wrongfully-accused felons, are back out on the streets.

Marc and his longtime buddy PI Tony Caravelli don’t buy Howie’s come-to-Jesus act. And when an appeals judge with ties to the overturned cases winds up crucified in his own front yard, they’re convinced a dangerous killer has been wrongfully exonerated.

Book 5 – PERSONAL JUSTICE

*FIRST SHE KILLS HER HUSBANDS, THEN SHE DESTROYS THEIR FAMILIES…*

Mackenzie Sutherland is shrouded in black at her most recent late husband’s funeral. Mackenzie’s not-so despondent face might tell more observant onlookers she’s not exactly your typical grieving widow—but then, no one can see through her veil. This is by design. Alluring and dangerously attractive, she’s been down this road before.

Three times, in fact. In Dennis Carstens’ FIFTH hard-boiled legal thriller, we meet the classic black widow. All of Mackenzie’s late husbands were millionaires. Each died suddenly and quite mysteriously of massive heart attacks (in spite of no history of heart trouble). And each left their children with nothing—and their young, beautiful bride (of about a year or so) with millions.

Book 6 – DELAYED JUSTICE

*FRAUD LEADS TO MURDER. AND THIS TIME, IT’S PERSONAL...*

Maddy Rivers has her reservations about her new relationship with Rob Judd. Sure, he’s a handsome and brilliant investment analyst in a wildly successful securities management firm. But he’s constantly distracted. It seems something about the firm’s not quite right—or so he finally lets on to Maddy. Its returns are consistently solid, maybe a little too solid—or so suspects Patrick McGarry, one of Rob’s co-workers. After voicing his suspicions to Rob, Patrick heads up north for a weekend hiking trip—and winds up dead. It’s only a matter of days before Rob is next. And Maddy’s found unconscious at the gruesome scene of the crime, clutching the murder weapon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**ult Justice (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 10) *













*MURDER TO THE PEOPLE*
The sixties aren’t just a bad memory in the *tenth riveting installment of Dennis Carstens’ Marc Kadella legal thriller mystery series*. Bucked up by global warming, socialist politics, and hormones, a group of college students model *activism-run-amok* when the urge to “do good” turns to *corruption, armed robbery, embezzlement, and murder*.

Professor Ben Sokol is exactly as you’d image him: a single, fifty-something-year-old history teacher, schooled in radical anti-Reagan pacifism of the 80s; an underappreciated, self-believing genius—with a dose of rage bubbling just beneath the surface.

Seemingly taking a page out of _A People’s History of the United States_, an out-of-left-field lecture pronouncing that capitalism itself caused the Great Depression lands Ben in the driver’s seat he’s always dreamed of: the darling of the impressionable Midwest State-Minnesota University student body and High Priest of the Left.

But when a student named Luke approaches Ben, distraught by family tragedy, the socialist professor and his trusty pupils trade their “Save the Whale” bumper stickers in for ski masks—and *hatch a plot to rob the very banks that bankrupted Luke’s grandfather* and left him for dead.

Meanwhile, hotshot attorney Marc Kadella is batting clean-up for *the world’s most acrimonious divorce proceedings*—fodder for entertaining distraction amid the *pulse-pounding bank heists*. But Marc’s case is about to get uglier: because *it’s about to lead to murder*. And that murder, coincidentally, is tied to Lake Country Federal—the very same chain of banks Ben and his band are targeting.

Like worker bees swarming around their queen, Ben’s students are oblivious to the corruption corroding their social justice cause (Ben’s purchase of a late model BMW is just the tip of the iceberg). With Tony “Tell It Like It Is” Carvelli and Maddy “Secret Weapon” Rivers hot on their tails, the kids are bound to get caught. And someone’s bound to get hurt—or worse.

Ever wry and cunning, author Dennis Carstens pulls no punches here. *Conservatives will love the abundant political commentary*, peppered in throughout nail-biting thriller action and engaging courtroom drama. And series fans will revel in Tony Carvelli and Maddy Rivers’ basking in the spotlight—a comeback of *one of the private investigator genre’s most satisfying dynamic duos*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**une House Cozy Mysteries Box Set Books 1 - 10 (Dune House Cozy Mysteries 10 Book Boxed Sets) *













*Start a heartwarming cozy mystery series with endearing friendships, puzzling mysteries, and a little romance, with the first ten books in the bestselling Dune House Cozy Mystery Series in this box set.*

When Suzie inherits a grand, old house on the beach, she together with her best-friend, Mary, go to see the dilapidated structure. With Suzie looking for a new challenge and Mary’s impending divorce, the friends decide to refurbish the old house back into its former glory as a majestic B&B. What started off as a few days away turns into a new beginning. In their fifties the two friends never expected the exciting adventures their decision would lead to. They love life in the beautiful beachside setting, filled with fun, new romances and a bit of sleuthing.


*This box set includes:*

Seaside Secrets
Boats & Bad Guys
Treasured History
Hidden Hideaways
Dodgy Dealings
Suspects & Surprises
Ruffled Feathers
A Fishy Discovery
Danger in the Depths
Celebrities & Chaos


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Vision Chronicles Complete, Books 1-8: A Romantic Suspense Saga *













*Is it a blessing or a curse? Mike Lewis sees visions of the future and it might just get him killed!* The Vision Chronicles Complete, a boxed-set, includes *2018 Indie B.R.A.G Honoree, Kaleidoscope,* Spyglass, Window's Pane, Windows All Around, Open Spaces, Stream of Light, Lamp's Light, and Clear Glass. This is a slice-of-life romantic suspense series where the reader is immersed in the daily life of the protagonist.

*A romantic suspense series with a psychic thriller twist. *Mike sees visions of the future but he doesn't want this paranormal ability. It has only brought his sorrow and kept him from having an honest romantic relationship. With his biological clock ticking, he truly wants to find a woman to love and have a family. Keeping his secret prevents him from doing that. Finally, he tells a psychologist friend about his unnatural gift and all hell breaks loose making his life worse than it was before. Throughout the series, Mike's acceptance of his ability brings more truth and greater satisfaction into his life. With acceptance, he no longer sees the dreaded visions through the fragmented view of a kaleidoscope as indicated by the titles of each book. The visions have taken on a new role as they become his friend, protect him, and lead him to the woman he loves.

*5 stars - One of the few Indie books (Kaleidoscope) I've started and could not stop, until the final page. This one hooked me and would not let go. Written in the first person by a female, demonstrating a rare ability to convey, with amazing clarity and credibility, the thrilling story of a male character whose extraordinary ability torments him and nearly leads to his death. I would recommend this book to anyone. I look forward to reading the sequel. Stephen Douglass, Author*

Mike Lewis is cursed in some ways and blessed in many others. His psychic ability keeps him from having the loving family he’s always wanted. Mike has kept his ability a secret for many years and he fears that, if he tells anyone about his ability, it will put them in grave danger. *Danger?* Yes; danger lurks at every turn because his mystical ability is so unique that someone wants to capture Mike in order to study it, to find out how it works, and if they can use it. They’ll do whatever it takes to further their covert agenda.
Mike boldly narrates his fantastical story and shares his secret with the reader as he struggles to stay safe and as he learns to protect himself. His greatest desire is to live a normal life, to have a wife and family, but that elusive threat prohibits him from having any kind of meaningful relationship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A **Wicked Mercy: The Yorkshire Murder Mysteries (DI Haskell & Quinn Crime Thriller Series Book 1) *













He’s in your home… and you don’t even know it.
_Not everything is as it seems in this sleepy Yorkshire village._
DI Drew Haskell is a no nonsense detective recovering from a devastating personal loss. When a number of young people turn up dead in a sleepy Yorkshire village, Haskell believes a murderer is on the loose but his boss isn’t so sure and won’t authorise an investigation. Breaking the rules is Haskell’s only chance at solving this case, and he’s never been afraid to colour outside the lines.

Teaming up with criminal profiler Harriet Quinn, the only other person who believes a murderer is at large, Haskell opens up a can of worms that triggers a deadly sequence of events.

Can they stop the killer before he finds another victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**ase of the One-Eyed Tiger (Corgi Case Files Book 1) *













First book in a new cozy mystery series. When a shocking murder shatters the tranquility of a sleepy Oregon town, and a priceless sculpture turns up missing, all fingers soon start pointing at new resident Zack Anderson. Armed with a determination to clear his name, Zack sets out to solve the case with the help of his feisty canine companion, a corgi named Sherlock who has an uncanny ability to sniff out clues.

With evidence mounting against him, can Zack and Sherlock identify the killer and locate the missing sculpture before he ends up in the doghouse?

From the best-selling author of the fantasy series Bakkian Chronicles and Tales of Lentari comes a brand new cozy mystery series!

Readers are loving this cozy mystery series with its indomitable dog sleuths. Meet Zack and the corgis, Sherlock and Watson, in this delightful series that pulls you right in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Cosega Sequence - Books 1-3: An Archaeological TechnoThriller*













*The only thing bigger than his discovery
is the conspiracy to stop it!

Will he unlock the secrets in time?*

Ripley Gaines, a brilliant archeologist, with an insane theory, has risked his life searching for an extraordinary artifact. What he finds is beyond imagining.

It must be suppressed.

The discovery unleashes a mystery older than recorded time, rewrites human history, and promises to change the planet’s future.

The most powerful forces in the world align against him.

Who can he trust?

A deadly competition for the artifact ensues. Capturing Gaines is not enough--everyone who has seen it must be killed.

Can he stay alive long enough to decode the Cosega Sequence?

Dig far enough into the past, you may just discover the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Sacred Weapon (A Tom Wagner Adventure Book 1) *













*The first Tom Wagner Adventure!
Stolen relics, a mysterious power with an evil plan and allies with questionable allegiances.*
The Notre Dame fire, the theft of the Shroud of Turin and a terrorist attack on the legendary Meteora monasteries are just the beginning. Fear has gripped Europe.

Tom Wagner, an officer in the anti-terror squad "Cobra", is trapped in an endless series of routine jobs and drills–until he finds himself in the middle of an international conspiracy. Suddenly he is in a race against time, trying to prevent a disaster that could tear Europe down to its foundations. And there’s no one he can trust…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ark Nebula: Isolation *













*Lies crafted from good intentions. Death spreading through the stars. When the past returns to claim its due, will anyone survive?*
Earth Solar System, the Future. Abigail Olivaw is drowning in self-doubt. Hiding a devastating secret from the populace, the President of the Confederation of Planetary Explorers is horrified when hostile aliens arrive to announce they’re putting humanity on trial. Forced to act as her species’ defender in court, she struggles to hide her family’s hidden multi-generational history that could lead to a sentence of genocide.

Epsilon Eridani Colony. Joyce Green’s passion for her job is dwarfed only by her love for her son. So when he dies from a mysterious virus that threatens the entire settlement, the Director of Colonization vows to stop at nothing to discover what triggered the deadly infection. And as she uncovers the truth bit by bit, her heartbreak fuels a berserk need for justice.

Trapped by guilt over a mistake she didn’t choose, Abigail falls into a tailspin when the invaders reveal the facts of her race’s origins. And when Joyce unmasks a traitor, the rest of her people would be lucky to only die from disease.

With their paths on a collision course, will the women’s consequence-laden decisions destroy humankind’s last hope?

_Dark Nebula: Isolation_ is the gripping first book in the evocative Dark Nebula space opera series. If you like emotionally complex characters, chilling twists, and eye-opening takes on technology, then you’ll love Sean Willson’s sweeping epic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**rchangel Down: Archangel Project. Book One *













*In the year 2432, humans think they are alone in the universe. They're wrong.*

Commander Noa Sato plans a peaceful leave on her home planet Luddeccea ... but winds up interrogated and imprisoned for her involvement in the Archangel Project. A project she knows nothing about.

Professor James Sinclair wakes in the snow, not remembering the past twenty four hours, or knowing why he is being pursued. The only thing he knows is that he has to find Commander Sato, a woman he's never met.

A military officer from the colonies and a civilian from Old Earth, they couldn't have less in common. But they have to work together to save the lives of millions--and their own.
Every step of the way they are haunted by the final words of a secret transmission:

*The archangel is down.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**tarship Waking: Archangel Project. Book 4 *













On an icy, barren world, a starship dreams of doom… 

Throughout the galaxy, the reclusive alien race known as The One are incapacitated by terror.

 On the planet Luddeccea, wolf-human hybrid Volka harbors a terrible secret…a secret that must explain her nightmares. 

Trapped on a luxurious asteroid, pleasure ‘bot 6T9 struggles to find purpose—until he receives a message from an Unidentified Caller.

 The worlds of The One, Volka, and 6T9 are about to collide.

The galaxy will be shaken to its core.

 The starship is waking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Q**uantum Incident (Quantum Series)*












*Prologue to the Quantum Series*
(1 _Quantum Space_, 2 _Quantum Void_ and 3 _Quantum Time_)
The long sought Higgs boson has been discovered at the Large Hadron Collider in Geneva. Scientists rejoice in the confirmation of quantum theory, but a reporter attending the press conference believes they may be hiding something.

Nala Pasquier is a particle physicist at Fermi National Laboratory in Illinois. Building on the 2012 discovery, she has produced a working prototype with capabilities that are nothing less than astonishing.

Daniel Rice is a government science investigator with a knack for uncovering the details that others miss. But when he's assigned to investigate a UFO over Nevada, he'll need more than scientific skills, he'll need every bit of patience he can muster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*E**merald Sea (Council Wars Book 2)*













"The Battle Against
Those Determined
to Rule the World—or
Destroy It—Continues

In the future the world was a paradise—and then, in a moment, it ended. The council that controlled the Net fell out and went to war, while people who had never known a moment of want or pain were left wondering how to survive.

Duke Edmund Talbot has been assigned a simple mission: Go to the Southern Isles and make contact with the scattered mer-folk—those who, before the worldwide collapse of technology, had altered their bodies in the shape of mythical sea-dwelling creatures. He must convince them to side with the Freedom Coalition in the battles against the fascist dictators of New Destiny. Just a simple diplomatic mission. That requires the service of a dragon-carrier and Lieutenant Herzer Herrick, the most blooded of the Blood Lords—because New Destiny has plans of its own.

The fast-paced sequel to There Will be Dragons is a rollicking adventure above and below the high seas with dragons, orcas, beautiful mermaids— and the irrepressible Bast the Wood Elf, a cross between Legolas and Mae West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Aliomenti Saga Box Set (Books 1-3) *













A sprawling blend of science fiction, high technology, and fantasy, The Aliomenti Saga traces the rise and proliferation of a secret group of supernaturally gifted men and women through the life of their most dynamic member, Will Stark.

A QUESTION OF WILL (Book 1)
Will Stark is a phenomenally successful businessman, happily married, with a young son he adores. When he arrives home on his 35th birthday, he finds the guards to his gated community murdered, his home ablaze with his family inside, and his life nearly ended by those responsible. Will is immersed in the culture of the Alliance, a splinter group of the Aliomenti. He'll learn their secrets... and more about himself and his destiny than he ever imagined possible.

PRESERVING HOPE (Book 2)
Will meets a young girl named Elizabeth Lowell, resident of a hidden village, daughter of the leader of that village, and one forced against her will to bear the burden of learning the secrets the villagers seek to learn. Elizabeth has secrets of her own, though, and Will must ensure that the revelation of those secrets doesn't result in the girl's death... as it did for her mother.

ASCENT OF THE ALIOMENTI (Book 3)
Drawing upon his business and life experiences, Will transforms the Aliomenti into a global financial powerhouse awash in technological advances that would astound their human peers. But when power and wealth turn to paranoia, Will must decide if the group can be saved--or if the actions of the Leader of the Aliomenti mean a permanent separation is inevitable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**ime Out!: An Adventure in Time Travel *













*"Journey back in time with this imaginative read, full of laughter and the unexpected on every page." –Nancy Flinchbaugh, Revelation at the Labyrinth*

"If I knew then what I know now."

Wally Stephens' tenth year high-school reunion is looming, but he's not where he hoped to be. No significant accomplishments, no love life, no future goals. Suddenly, he has the opportunity to take a time-out and go back in time six years. Romance with the woman of his dreams begins to appear possible, but first he has to deal with the humorous complications of being out of his time, as well as facing a mysterious man threatening the lives of those he has come to know.

Sometimes guided by a computer program called MyFate, but not always when he needs it, Wally discovers that his goal in going back in time may not be the real purpose behind his trip. Not only must he solve the mystery of why he was the one sent back, but he also has to figure out how to return to his own time. In time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**ong for a Gypsy (The Wolfboy Chronicles Book 1) *














*A riveting new fantasy, perfect for adults or teens from a bestselling author.*

Sara's life is drastically changed the moment a convoy of horse-drawn caravans enters the quiet Reidenburgerstrasse in Germany, where she lives with the people she thinks are her parents. Sara doesn't know that her parents found her in a basket on their doorstep thirteen years earlier. Neither does she know that she is a gypsy or that she is going to be the greatest sorceress who has ever lived. Soon Sara will discover a magical world she never knew existed and go on a journey that she knows will cost her dearly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**urder at the Manor: A 1920s cozy mystery (A Tommy & Evelyn Christie Mystery Book 1) *













_Downton Abbey crossed with Murder, She Wrote...set in a Yorkshire village!_

Evelyn Christie has resigned herself to another long, boring weekend at Hessleham Hall, the home of her husband, Tommy's, family. However, it turns out to be anything but dull when his uncle, the Earl of Northmoor, is shockingly murdered!

Evelyn must use all of her sleuthing knowledge, gained whilst she was a member of the Police force during the war, to find out who the murderer is before the bungling local police force decide the Earl was bumped off so Tommy could inherit his title.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**ischief in Dog Town - The Complete Series (Dog Town Cozy Romance Mysteries) *













*“Like a big HUG! This is one of the best series of cozy mysteries I've read!! Colorful and real characters, including the animals. It's like a great big hug of fuzzy.” ~ Amazon Reviewer*

Dorset Hills is famous for being the most dog-friendly place in the world. In _“_Dog Town,_” _the furry rascals and rescues are at the center of every mystery, every love story, and every small-town scandal.

Each book stands alone, telling a complete pet-focused mystery, along with a clean and comic romance. One story builds on another as we follow this lovable, makeshift family of daring rescuers through a year-in-the-life of a dog-crazy town. Can this small army of strong women, good men and clever dogs bring down a corrupt mayor--and have fun doing it?

Dive into the complete 11-book series and immerse yourself in nearly *2,000 pages* of heartwarming hilarity.

*Warning:* Mystery, mayhem and mischief may abound in Dog Town but *no one ever dies*!

This collection contains:

_Ready or Not in Dog Town
Bitter and Sweet in Dog Town
A Match Made in Dog Town
Lost and Found in Dog Town
Calm and Bright in Dog Town
Tried and True in Dog Town
Yours and Mine in Dog Town
Nine Lives in Dog Town
Great and Small in Dog Town
Bold and Blue in Dog Town
Better or Worse in Dog Town_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*K**amas Trilogy Box Set (Books 1-3): Dystopian Political Thriller *












The Kamas Trilogy Box Set (Books 1-3) contains the complete text of all three novels in the Kamas Trilogy (FORTY DAYS AT KAMAS; STAR CHAMBER BROTHERHOOD; and EXILE HUNTER) in a single ebook file. Perfect for new Preston Fleming readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*E**nraged (A Lieutenant Harrington Thriller Book 2) *













A double murder kicks off the day for Miami Homicide Lieutenant Nash Harrington, but those bodies were just the beginning.

Across town, a man has cracked. Infidelity broke him. A homicidal rage has overtaken him. And he’s just getting started.

Before lunch, the chase is on as Harrington and his team track a man who’s leaving a bloody trail across the city.

And the only thing on this killer’s mind is who’s next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*U**ncle and Ants: A Silicon Valley Mystery (Book 1) *













*Mysterious attacks. Mischievous nieces. Can a clueless uncle catch a tech-savvy killer before death strikes again?*

When a freak accident hospitalizes Marty Golden’s sister and condemns him to babysitter duty, he thinks it’s just another case of hardwired bad luck in Silicon Valley. Until a suspicious murder suggests the mishap was no mere coincidence. Something must be done.

Too bad this quirky, fashion-backward uncle isn’t exactly hero material.

Convinced his sister is in mortal danger, this amateur sleuth follows clues to an oddball array of suspects. Armed with nothing but an eye for detail and powers of self-delusion, Marty tangles with gangsters, a cantankerous school secretary, and a perplexing woman he can’t help but fall for. Glitches in his investigation seem like a piece of cake compared to dinner-prep and bedtime stories with his two precocious, pre-teen nieces.

Can Marty catch the culprit, save his sister, and get his life back in order before he gets unplugged?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**hat Hurts the Most: An engrossing, heart-stopping thriller (Mary Mills Mystery Book 1) *













*You will never guess the ending!*

*Am I pretty?
Imagine being asked that question standing face to face with a killer. What would you answer?*

While her life is going from bad to worse, journalist Mary Mills receives a disturbing phone call from her father. Her brother was arrested, charged with murder.

Mary decides to go back to her hometown of Cocoa Beach, Florida, which she left twenty years back and has never visited since.

Working with her old friends in from High School, she tracks down the most disturbing and surprising killer this town has ever faced before a shocking conclusion turns everything upside down for them.

Determined to solve the murder and to have her brother acquitted, Mary is forced to face demons from her past she never thought she would have to again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**oon Down (Jim Snow Mystery Book 3) *













Kwan Moon was a professional poker player residing in Gilmore, Nevada. He traveled the roads of Nevada and California in his fifth wheel RV, plying his craft. He bought an old saloon in Gilmore, with the intention of remodeling it into a tourist attraction. But that goal was cut short when he was stabbed to death after the conclusion of the weekly poker game in the historic bar.

Jim Snow travels north to Gilmore to investigate—after getting fired from his part time job running a used car dealership. He’ll need to find a new location for his office when he gets back to Vegas. Snow has had worse problems than that to deal with. And he’s about to encounter more of the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**oing Viral (The Medical Murders Book 5) *














*'A terrifying scenario.' The Southern Daily Echo*


A threatening letter sent to the Prime Minister puts the British people in grave danger.

The terrorist group John Amend-all are demanding that the government increases its aid to Africa, or they will release a deadly smallpox virus provoking a national epidemic.

The Smallpox Containment and Reaction Unit (SCRUB) operation is launched.

Dr. Herry Smith is called away from his day job as Medical Director of Public Health to help.

Teaming up with Detective Inspector Rebecca Hale, the pair combine their medical and investigative skills in a bid to crack down on the culprits.

But time quickly starts to run out, and before they know it hospitals start to fill with victims of the deadly virus.

Can the SCRUB team track down the terrorists?

Will they be able to stop the spread of the virus?

Or will the attack spiral out of control…?

‘Going Viral’ is a gripping bio-terrorist thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**ritical Vulnerability (An Aroostine Higgins Novel Book 1) *













Assistant U.S. Attorney Aroostine Higgins’ most critical vulnerability is exposed in this smart, gripping thriller from a USA Today bestseller.

Aroostine’s gearing up to prosecute a major bribery trial … one that could make or break her career in the Department of Justice’s elite Criminal Division. But everything’s going wrong.

By the time Aroostine realizes her string of bad luck is anything but random, the stakes are far higher than the outcome of a high-profile court case. The life of the only man she’s ever loved hangs in the balance.

Now, it’s personal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*S**oulless (A Tanner Novel Book 43)*













*From Remington Kane, the author of the TAKEN! Series
SOULLESS - A Tanner Novel - BOOK 43*

Tanner and Soulless face off as they're each offered a contract to kill the other. However, the real threat comes from the person who is manipulating events from behind the scenes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**gent Zero (An Agent Zero Spy Thriller—Book #1) *













*In this much-anticipated debut of an epic spy thriller series by #1 bestseller Jack Mars, readers are taken on an action thriller across Europe as presumed-CIA operative Kent Steele, hunted by terrorists, by the CIA, and by his own identity, must solve the mystery of who is after him, of the terrorists’ pending target—and of the beautiful woman he keeps seeing in his mind.*

Kent Steele, 38, a brilliant professor of European History at Columbia University, lives a quiet life in a New York suburb with his two teenage daughters. All that changes when late one night he gets a knock on his door and is abducted by three terrorists—and finds himself flown across the ocean to be interrogated in a basement in Paris.

They are convinced that Kent is the most lethal spy the CIA has ever known.

He is convinced they have the wrong man.

Do they?

With a conspiracy around him, adversaries as smart as he is, and an assassin on his tail, the wild game of cat and mouse leads Kent on a perilous road—one that may lead back to Langley—and to a shocking discovery of his own identity.

AGENT ZERO is an espionage thriller that will keep you turning pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Influence of Sea Power upon History: History of Naval Warfare 1660-1783 *












The Influence of Sea Power Upon History is a history of naval warfare by United States naval officer and historian Alfred Thayer Mahan. It details the role of sea power during the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries, and discussed the various factors needed to support and achieve sea power, with emphasis on having the largest and most powerful fleet. It is considered the single most influential book in naval strategy and its policies were quickly adopted by most major navies, ultimately leading to the World War I naval arms race. Mahan began the book with an examination of what factors led to supremacy of the seas, especially how Great Britain was able to rise to its near dominance. He identified such features as geography, population, and government, and expanded the definition of sea power as comprising a strong navy and commercial fleet. Mahan also promoted the belief that any army would succumb to a strong naval blockade. The book then goes on to describe a series of European and American wars and how naval power was used in each.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A **Clash of Empires at Pearl Harbor: How Nanshin-ron, Japanese Nationalism, and Militarism Exacerbated the Imperialization of Asia *













Despite the Pearl Harbor Attack being a well-known incident, its build-up is still unfamiliar to many. In hindsight, the attack was a complete blunder, as it led to Japan's downfall. Hence, many people avoid seriously asking the question, "why did Japan attack Pearl Harbor?" In this publication, this question is investigated through the lens of nanshin-ron, the Southern Advance Doctrine.

Along with the rapid economic growth during the Meiji era came the rise of imperialism. Japan began to expand its territory to protect itself from European and American threats. Following their victory in the Sino-Japanese War, the question arose whether to advance toward the north or south. Thus emerged nanshin-ron as many political writers began pushing for economic expansion into Southeast Asia. Colonial ambitions formed during WWI when Japan conquered several German territories in the Pacific. However, Japan's efforts did not last long. Following the Treaty of Versailles, the Allied powers enforced disarmament agreements to prevent another global war. It was only in WWII did nanshin-ron regain its former popularity.

The Second Sino-Japanese War was draining Japanese resources. Following the American economic sanctions, Japan became desperate for raw materials. So they turned to the resource-rich islands in Southeast Asia. We examine the political and economic consequences of the Japanese expansion. How did it change Southeast Asian tradition and culture? What did it mean to "liberate the South" to form the "Greater East Asia Co-Prosperity Sphere"? These questions are the gateway to understanding the Pearl Harbor Attack from Japan's perspective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**attles of the Pacific War 1941 – 1945 *













On the 7th of December, 1941 hundreds of Japanese aircraft took off from a group of aircraft carriers. Their target was Pearl Harbour in Oahu, Hawaii which was home of the U.S. Pacific Fleet. The Pacific War began here, and for almost four years the United States and their allies remained at war with the Japanese Empire. During this period the war in the Pacific engulfed much of Asia, from the borders of India to the Indonesian Islands on the outskirts of Australia.

This is a concise, yet detailed, historical account of the Pacific War that recounts some of the largest battles in the Pacific Theatre. Famous 20th century battles in the vast seas, islands and jungles of the Pacific
region, beginning with the devastating Japanese airstrike at Pearl Harbour. A tale of epic confrontations, Battles of the Pacific War 1941 – 1945 recalls where, when and how the Pacific War was won and lost within the battlefields of the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**erman Campaign in Russia: Planning and Operations (1940-1942): WW2: Strategic & Operational Planning: Directive Barbarossa,*













The aim of this edition is to present in a comprehensive way the strategy and military operations of the German army in the attack on Russia in World War 2. The narrative starts with Hitler's initial plans for an invasion of Russia and ends at the time of Germany's maximum territorial gains during the battle for Stalingrad.
Contents:
Strategic Planning
Operational Planning
The Initial Operations (22 June-31 July 1941)
Planning for Future Operations
The Diversion and Reassembly
The German Attack on Moscow
The Russian Counteroffensive (December 1941-February 1942)
Preliminary Planning for a German Offensive in the Caucasus, 1942
Preparations for the German Summer Offensive
Initial Operations and New Plans (July 1942)
The Period of Stagnation (August-October 1942)
Critical Analysis of the German Summer Offensive in 1942
List of German Military Leaders (July 1940-November 1942)
Chronology of the Events


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he US Marines in World War II: Illustrated History of U.S. Marines' Campaigns in Europe, Africa and the Pacific*













This edition represents a thoroughly written history of Marines' military campaigns in Europe, Africa and the Pacific during the Second World War. Marines played a central role in the Pacific War, along with the U.S. Army. The battles of Guadalcanal, Bougainville, Tarawa, Guam, Tinian, Cape Gloucester, Saipan, Peleliu, Iwo Jima, and Okinawa saw fierce fighting between Marines and the Imperial Japanese Army. By the end of the war, the Corps expanded from two brigades to six divisions, five air wings and supporting troops, totaling about 485,000 Marines. In addition, 20 defense battalions and a parachute battalion were raised. Nearly 87,000 Marines were casualties during World War II, and 82 were awarded the Medal of Honor.
Contents:
Origin of the Marine Corps
The Marine Corps on the Eve of War
Marines Defending American Soil
Pearl Harbor
Battle of Wake Island
Marines Campaign in Europe and Africa
Europe and North Africa
Defense of Iceland
Marines Campaign in the Pacific Rim
Defense of the Philippines
Solomon Islands Campaign
Guadalcanal Campaign
Marshall Islands Campaign
Battle of Tarawa
Battle of Cape Gloucester
Battle of Saipan
Battle of Guam
Battle of Peleliu
Battle of Tinian
Liberation of the Philippines
Marines Campaign in Japan
Battle of Iwo Jima
Battle of Okinawa
Occupation of Japan


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**merican Military History (Vol. 1&2): From the American Revolution to the Global War on Terrorism*












The story of the United States Army is always growing and changing. Historians constantly seek to reinterpret the past while accumulating new facts as America's Army continues to be challenged on new foreign battlefields. Nor does the Army, as an institution, ever stand still. It necessarily changes its organization, materiel, doctrine, and composition to cope with an ever-changing world of current conflict and potential danger. American Military History provides a comprehensive but brief account of Army's past. The history of an active organization tends to expand rapidly as the organization grows larger and more complex. The first volume covers the Army's history from its birth in 1775 to the eve of World War I. The second volume of this edition takes up that story and extends it into the twenty-first century and the early years of the war on terrorism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**iological Warfare: Learn What's at Risk, Protective Measures & Treatment of Casualties *













The purpose of this book is to provide concise supplemental reading material to assist both, health-care providers and civilians in the management of biological casualties. The main goal is to make this a reference for all those who need basic summary and treatment information quickly.
Table of Contents:
History of Biological Warfare and Current Threat
Distinguishing Between Natural and International Disease Outbreaks
Ten Steps in the Management of Biological Casualties
Therapy
Case Reporting and Epidemiological Assessment
Prevention
Protective Equipment
First Aid
Protective Measures and Handling of Causalities
Patient Decontamination
Infection Control
Medical Evacuation
Aeromedical Isolation Team
Bacterial Agents:
Anthrax
Brucellosis
Plague
Q Fever
Tularemia
Viral Agents:
Smallpox
Venezuelan Equine Encephalitis
Biological Toxins:
Botulinum
Ricin
Staphylococcal Enterotoxin B
T-2 Mycotoxins
Glossary of Medical Terms
Patient Isolation Precautions
BW Agent Characteristics
BW Agent Vaccines, Prophylactics and Therapeutics
Differential Diagnosis
Comparative Lethality
Emergency Response Contacts


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**ne Green Beret: Bosnia, Kosovo, Iraq, and beyond: 15 Extraordinary years in the life - 1996-2011 *












3rd Edition. Before the Iraq war in 2003, Green Beret teams infiltrated Northern Iraq, linked up with the CIA, and embedded deeply with the Kurdish Peshmerga to prepare for war. These special missions were called “Advanced Force Operations.” Subsequently, these special teams brought in the rest of the Green Berets during an operation called "the Ugly Baby." Then, one of the most significant battles in Special Forces history occurred: "Operation Viking Hammer," where six Green Beret teams along with a handful of CIA and Air Force Special Ops personnel, combined with approximately 8000 Peshmerga, took back hundreds of square kilometers from almost 1000 Ansar Al Islam extremists, and secured a poison production facility of national level significance. This book is the only firsthand account of these essential Unconventional Warfare operations, written by an operator who was there. In addition to describing these historically significant Special Operations missions, "One Green Beret" also details a 15-year career in the Green Berets that includes many unique experiences, such as joint operations alongside Russian Spetznaz on the northern border of Kosovo, and postwar operations in Bosnia embedded deeply with the locals. Mark Giaconia questions everything, and provides a VERY humble, sobering, and human perspective on war, military service, and strategic considerations. One Green Beret is very inspiring, and conveys the author’s personal evolution from gunslinger to educated computer scientist; a true tale of “post traumatic growth.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Q**ualify (The Atlantis Grail Book 1)*













*The Atlantis Grail has been optioned for development as a feature film series and/or TV series.

You have two options. You die, or you Qualify.*

The year is 2047. An extinction-level asteroid is hurtling toward Earth, and the descendants of ancient Atlantis have returned from the stars in their silver ships to offer humanity help.

*But there’s a catch.*

They can only take a tiny percent of the Earth’s population back to the colony planet Atlantis. And in order to be chosen, you must be a teen, you must be bright, talented, and athletic, and you must *Qualify*.

Sixteen-year-old *Gwenevere Lark* is determined not only to Qualify but to rescue her entire family.

*Because there’s a loophole.*

If you are good enough to Qualify, you are eligible to compete in the brutal games of the *Atlantis Grail*, which grants all winners the laurels, high tech luxuries, and full privileges of Atlantis Citizenship. And if you are in the *Top Ten*, then all your wildest wishes are granted… Such as curing your mother’s cancer.

*There is only one problem.

Gwen Lark* is known as a klutz and a nerd. While she’s a hotshot in classics, history, science, and languages, the closest she’s come to sports is a backyard pool and a skateboard.

This time she is in over her head, and in for a fight of her life, against impossible odds and world-class competition—including *Logan Sangre*, the most amazing guy in her school, the one she’s been crushing on, and who doesn’t seem to know she exists.

Because every other teen on Earth has the same idea.

*You Qualify or you die*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**iplomatic Recruit: A Kurtherian Gambit Series (The Empress' Spy Book 1) *











*What if you were given an offer you shouldn’t refuse?*

Seraphina Waters craves the opportunity to protect Bethany Anne’s growing Etheric Empire.

_Thrown a lifeline when she needs it most, she’s given a chance to prove herself._

*If she can.*

Pulled into alien politics, and a life beyond her imagination, Phina might just have a chance to have the one thing she’s always wanted.

_Now, she just needs to pull it off without getting killed._

*Go Up and click ‘Buy Now’ or ‘Read for Free’ in Kindle Unlimited and follow a young woman unleashed against the threats of the Empire!

Note:* You are heading to the edge of the space map where danger lies, your only clue a note written that warns, “Here be dragons.”

The first group are the dragons of cursing. This series is part of a universe where cursing is not only accepted but encouraged to be as creative as possible. Some dragons of cursing in this series are small and some are full grown, but they all could pose a barrier to those who find cursing dragons to be offensive.

The second group are the dragons of violence. The dragons of violence in this book are relatively young, but they grow as the series progresses. They make no apologies for staring you in the face while they kick the asses of those who find injustice acceptable.

The last group are the dragons of abuse. The dragons of abuse in this book are mental and emotionally related, but they still exist to nibble at the unwary traveler’s defenses.

If these dangerous dragons intimidate you, best you stay clear. There will always be dragons at the edge of the map.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A** Murder Spells Trouble (The Kilorian Sisters: A Witches of Shadow Lake Mystery Book 1) *













*The Secrets in Shadow Lake Run Deep... Nobody but a chosen few know the real history of the town, or what lies beneath the still surface of the lake...*

As members of the Kilorian Coven, Addie and her two sisters, Kiera and Willow, were born to the use of magic. Together the three are the sworn protectors of Shadow Lake, tasked with keeping evil at bay and the townsfolk safe.

When a dead body is found on Luna Moth Trail Addie is forced to get involed after a strange woman begs her for help.

The first officer on scene is the enigmatic Detective Lucian Knight who seems to be more than he appears. He reveals to her that the murder isn't the only incident that has occured in town recently.

*With the mysteries piling up, could there be something greater at work in Shadow Lake? Will Addie and her sisters be able to solve the murder and keep the town safe?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**n Alibi A Day: A Cotswolds Cozy Mystery (Allie Day Cotswolds Mysteries Book 1) *













*An unexpected jackpot win, a handsome new villager, and an angry landlord...*

When Allie Day wins three-quarters of a million pounds in a mysterious jackpot, she attempts to help out her friend Bree, owner of her favorite Cotswolds cafe.

But instead of making things better, Allie's attempts to help lead her into hot water - and straight to a dead body!

Before she knows it, Allie is accused of murder, and written up in the local papers as a killer – and worse, she seems to be in the real killer’s crosshairs!

When the killer tries to strike again, Allie decides to take matters into her own hands, and with the help of her sister Jackie, clean up the whole mess.

But will Allie and Jackie's nosing around lead them into more trouble? And can Allie successfully convince the handsome Detective Inspector to help them out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**ozy Leading Ladies *












*COZY, CLASSIC TALES OF MURDER AND ROMANCE

A yummy anthology containing FIVE top-rated cozy mysteries, each featuring smart and savvy ladies—who aren’t afraid to kick some butt. *PLUS a romantic puzzler bonus, which isn’t at all what you might expect…

From murder at a conference in fashionable Provence to an underground feminist bordello in San Francisco (with a pit stop on the Gulf Cost where a killer’s on the loose while a hurricane closes in), _Cozy Leading Ladies_ is sure to satisfy mystery readers who love their independent female sleuths. (Friendly piece of advice: it’s probably best to read the collection with a box of chocolates or your favorite brand of potato chips _really_ nearby).

*Vol. 1: DEATH TURNS A TRICK, the FIRST book in the Rebecca Schwartz mystery series by Edgar Award Winner Julie Smith

A ROLLICKING TALE OF MURDER, ROMANCE, AND A BORDELLO…*

Rebecca Schwartz, nice Jewish lawyer with a few too many fantasies, is happily playing the piano in a whorehouse when she suddenly finds herself assigned to make sure a near-naked state senator escapes a police raid. That dirty job done, a lovely evening turns even more delightful when she’s picked up by the cops and spends the next two hours at the Hall of Justice. Could this day get any worse? Of course! Guess who arrives home to find a dead hooker on her living room floor?

*Vol. 2: THE AURA, the FIRST Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery by Carrie Bedford*

Life spins out of control for London architect Kate Benedict when she sees a dancing aura above certain people’s heads that seems to signal death. *Suddenly she’s psychic.* But that can't be! Psychic’s not acceptable in her circle, where the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. And yet…people are dying. People close to her.

*Vol. 3: THE 13th FELLOW, A Mystery In Provence by Tracy Whiting

POETRY, MURDER, BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE ... AND PROVENCE!*

American Professor Havilah Gaie has always seen herself as* “an academic version of Pam Grier’s characters: smart, quick on their feet, loyal with a keen sense of purpose.” *Now she’s got a chance to suit up for action because suddenly she’s a witness in a murder.

*Vol. 4: HURRICANE SEASON: Florida Panhandle Mystery #1 by Michaela Thompson

“Miss Marple meets Eudora Welty (with a trace of Erskine Caldwell)”* –_Kirkus_

The 1950s fairly leap off the page in this *classic cozy mystery set in northern Florida in the Eisenhower era*, complete with Johnny Ray on the jukebox and a Womanless Wedding—this one interrupted by an explosion at a moonshine still. Lily Trulock, owner of Trulock’s Grocery & Marine Supply, leads a pretty quiet life until a stranger comes to town. Before she can say, “down the hatch,” Lily’s at the center of *a vicious murder and a no-holds-barred bootlegging war—and a nasty storm’s on the way*.

*Vol. 5: PICK-UP LINE A New Orleans Love Story by Patty Friedmann

ROMANCE IS THE BEST PAIN-KILLER…*

Cupid’s working overtime in the unlikely venue of N.O. Drugs, where plus-sized beauty Ciana Jambon works with dread-locked pharmacy student Lennon Israel, and she’s got the crush of the century. Unbeknownst to her, Lennon’s carrying his own torch, but family problems distract both of them until tragedy leaves Ciana reeling. Lennon wonders if there’s a murderer in her clan, and he’s pretty sure he’s the only one who can help.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**ollected Sherman Iron Mysteries: Organized Crime Private Investigator Murder Mysteries *













Irons in the Fire:

When a gangland murder shocks the town of Hunter, Montana, the citizens want justice and they want it fast. The prime suspect got out of prison way too easily; reporter Sherman Iron needs to know why. But he breaks the law in his quest for answers, and Iron stumbles on the dead body of a corrupt judge with a million in cash in a briefcase in front of him. Then the cops show up.

Iron Law:

A cop-killing drug dealer gets off scot-free, and reporter Sherman Iron needs to know why. But the string of murders has only just begun, and it might end painfully close to home. Racing against time with a drug cartel that's always one step ahead, Iron teams up with the new prosecuting attorney to bring the murderer to justice. But Lacey Sloan has her own agenda, and the choice of who to trust can be deadly. To save his friends and put the killers behind bars, Sherman Iron will have to learn a terrible truth: when the war on drugs hits close to home, tragic loss isn't just a risk. It's an Iron Law.

Forging Iron:

In a town plagued by organized crime, a politician buys an election he's too broke to afford. Reporter Sherman Iron smells trouble. With the murder of a fellow journalist the mystery turns dangerous. But the path to solving it leads through a dark secret from Iron's own past, one he's kept buried for years. A man's life hangs in the balance as Iron must confront the truth about his family and his own father. If he fails, a good man may wind up dead, and nameless thugs destroy his town and home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Concrete Ceiling: The cost of breaking through (Mike Stanhope Mysteries Book 4) *













*Masterly plotting, extraordinary pace, and a succession of genuine surprises*

Mike’s hand hovers over the mouse. He clicks Submit. Done! He knows he’s paid massively over the odds, but at least his bid to revive flagging sales of his self-published novel is under way. All he’s looking for is some way to break through the recognition barrier. He has no idea of the havoc he’s just unleashed.

The tangled course of Mike’s quest for explanations leads him in directions he never anticipated, and his efforts rebound on him in increasingly alarming ways. Soon his life is in turmoil, and his troubles are also affecting those around him. One thing quickly becomes clear: the lack of book sales is the very least of his problems.

Looming in the midst of Mike’s woes is the enigmatic Nick Hathaway. He oozes good will… but does he have a hidden agenda? Mike’s instinct is to interfere, but he’s unsure whether this will bring him closer to Samantha, the woman he’s fallen for in spite of himself, or merely alienate her. Meanwhile, what of his faltering relationship with his girlfriend Ashley?

This taut, fast-paced mystery thriller is the most compelling so far from author Peter Rowlands. Whether you read it as a stand-alone drama or as a new stage in the unfolding story of disaffected journalist Mike Stanhope, you’ll quickly become engrossed.

From a measured start, the intricately interwoven plot lines steadily gather urgency as the action ranges between London and Los Angeles. The succession of upsets and surprises will leave you breathless. Meanwhile, along the way the author weaves in some revealing and occasionally ironic insights into the struggles of the self-published writer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Lou Fleener Private Eye Series: Books 1-3 A private eye thriller series Box set (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 7) *













*Three thrilling Novels! 1,000 pages!
Over 320 5 Star reviews on Amazon and Goodreads!*
MEET THE AMAZING LOU FLEENER, PRIVATE EYE.

He’s short and not so good-looking and maybe not the best dresser, but he can fight like Ali and dance like Astaire.

And solve the oddest collection of crimes you’ve ever imagined. Lou and his best friend Monk are here with their first ever collection of three best-selling novels full of suspense, thrills, romance and a lot of humor.

*Missing Amanda (Book 1)*
Chicago, 1960

Lou and Monk get hustled into finding the kidnapped daughter of Chicago mob boss, Duke Braddock. Thing is, there’s no kidnapping, there’s no daughter. It’s all a scam to still up a gang war to get Braddock’s guy named mayor.

Monk’s got the brains, Lou’s got the moves and newcomer Cassidy Adams provides the looks.

There will be action and the most satisfying ending you could ever want when Lou and company actually find…the missing Amanda.

*Seriously? (Book 2)*
Chicago, 1960

Nazis in America! Seriously?

Lou and Cassidy are hired by an elderly survivor of an infamous Nazi death camp. She swears her new neighbor was a guard there.

So now they’re up against a gang of ruthless killers who shouldn’t even exist. Add a gun-toting crook who thinks Monk cheated him at cards, and a new lady for the ever-awkward Monk, and you’ve got a thriller filled with the usual fights, humor and romance.

Seriously.

*(She’s got the) Devil in her Heart (Book 3)*
LA, 1961

Monk’s in a lot of trouble. Grabbed by and beaten by a revenge-seeking killer, stripped of all their money. Lou and Cassie are caught flat-footed when they’re suddenly broke.

He’s in California, they’re in Chicago. With no money and no idea where he is, can they rescue their friend and get back what’s theirs?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Classy Detective Agency: A Lou FLeener Mystery (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 4) *













*WHO KNEW FAKING CLASS
WOULD BE SO DANGEROUS?*
In Duane Lindsay’s latest action-packed noir thriller, private eye Lou Fleener does what he does best: wisecrack, roam his beloved hometown, and get into a hell of a lot of street fights. It’s 1960 in glamorous Chicago, and Lou and his wife Cassidy (turned sardonic, ever-scheming partner in crime), are broke. In need of fast cash, they devise a scheme to advertise themselves as sophisticated private eyes catering to the city’s elite.

But it turns out they aren’t the only ones running a con. *Whip-smart as they are, they aren’t prepared for the stealthy criminals hiding among Chicago’s rich and famous.*

While hobnobbing at a fancy party, the Classy Detectives catch the eye of a bored socialite who’s cooking up a scheme with a genius art thief. The conspirators are casing a local exhibit that’s chock full of famous, lucrative paintings. *But the larcenous pair need a fall guy: they figure that if they put an appropriate suspect in the right place at the right time, they can breezily lift the loot.*

So they hire Lou and Cassidy to “guard” the paintings. The Classy Detectives are over the moon: they think they’ve been hired to eat hamburgers and hang out outside the museum.

One dead cop later, they realize they’ve been set up. Quicker than you can say, “Go Cubs!” Cassidy’s arrested. *Even worse, the headline LOU FLEENER: COP KILLER is plastered across newspapers and blaring out of radios.* Only too obviously, this is the time to concoct Plan B—and thereon hangs a rollicking tale.

Fans of Donald Westlake will revel in the clever twists and turns and sardonic humor. *But mystery fans of every persuasion will love Lou Fleener.* Cozy readers will adore the romance, the snappy jokes, and Lou’s spitfire wife Cassidy. There’s also enough fast-moving action for hard-boiled fans, and a quirky brand of noir that will appeal to classicists looking for the next Raymond Chandler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**rime Suspect: A Psychological Thriller With A Twist You Won’t See Coming *













*An abused wife. A horrific fire that wasn’t an accident. A determined private eye. And a mystery that leads where they least expect it...*

When Laurie Whitman’s husband Devon *chokes* her during a violent intimate encounter, she goes on the *run* to save her life.

Then Devon’s *death* in a horrifying fire brings her back and her *story* makes her a celebrity and spokeswoman for those *women* in similar positions.

But when it’s discovered that the *fire* was arson, she becomes the prime *suspect* and the focus of former detective turned private *investigator* Blake Gramercy’s scrutiny.

After a *confrontation* between them leads to them being shot at by a *mysterious* figure, the two must join forces to uncover the *truth* and seek justice while fighting for their own *lives*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sound of Fear: A Gripping Serial Killer Thriller (Alma Book 1)*












*What is your worst nightmare? What if it was used to kill you?*

In the small town of Marmet, murder is the last think you can expect. But when Detective Violet Turner starts to piece together the connections of several recent murders, it starts to spell a serial killer in the town’s midst.Horror stalks the town at night as Detective Turner follows the pattern each murder reveals. Each case escalates the town’s terror, driving the police department authorities to push for a suspect. But Detective Turner can’t seem to catch any leads, with the murderer always one step ahead. When the killer starts to stalk too close to the detective, can she figure out the identity of the murderer in time to save someone she loves?This mystery suspense will deliver the twist and turns as it takes you into the small town of Marmet and the jurisdiction of Detective Violet Turner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**rue Conviction: A Thriller (Adrian Hell Series Book 1) *













*Prepare yourself. The award-winning action thriller series starts here…

A deadly killer. An unlikely hero.*
Adrian Hell is an assassin. A former soldier whose talent for killing helped him forge a legendary reputation. Unorthodox but lethally effective, his name commands fear and respect throughout the criminal underworld.

Hired by a mob boss to take out a corrupt businessman, Adrian heads to Heaven’s Valley, Nevada. The target backed out of a property deal, costing the client millions of dollars in potential revenue. A message must be sent. But things aren't as straightforward as they first appear. The more Adrian learns about his target, the more he becomes one himself.

Caught in the middle of two powerful enemies, he is left fighting for his own survival. He should just cut his losses and run. But when he learns of a planned terrorist attack that would act as a catalyst for another world war, he must use every tool in his deadly arsenal to stop it.

*Fans of Vince Flynn’s Mitch Rapp and Chris Ryan's Strike Back can't get enough of this original, ground-breaking new thriller series, which puts you inside the head of the world's greatest assassin, Adrian Hell.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he History of Duelling (Vol.1&2): Complete Edition *












The History of Duelling in two volumes is a historical work by British author J. G. Millingen. In this chronological account, author deals with the custom and tradition of duels from the dark age of civilization to the closest examples in modern age. Concerning the dueling among the ancients, author offers examples of Achilles fighting Hector, Turnus and Aeneas and other examples from Greek and Roman history. However, he makes a distinction between these legendary combat duels and later personal duels which were prompted by different causes and reasons. Religion and love are emphasized as two main triggers that caused numerous duels throughout the history. Due to sources and documents, the book mostly deals with duels in France and Britain, but also covers this practice and tradition in other European parts and countries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**rtillery Through the Ages: A Short, Illustrated History of the Cannon, Emphasizing Types Used in America*













Looking at an old-time cannon, most people are sure of just one thing: the shot came out of the front end. For that reason, these pages are written; people are curious about the fascinating weapon that so prodigiously and powerfully lengthened the warrior's arm. And theirs is a justifiable curiosity, because the gunner and his "art" played a significant role in American history.
Contents:
The Era of Artillery
The Ancient Engines of War
Gunpowder Comes to Europe
The Bombards
Sixteenth Century Cannon
The Seventeenth Century and Gustavus Adolphus
The Eighteenth Century
United States Guns of the Early 1800's
Rifling
The War Between the States
The Change Into Modern Artillery
Gunpowder
Primers
Modern Use of Black Powder
The Characteristics of Cannon
The Early Smoothbore Cannon
Smoothbores of the Later Period
Garrison and Ship Guns
Siege Cannon
Field Cannon
Howitzers
Mortars
Petards
Projectiles
Solid Shot
Explosive Shells
Fuzes
Scatter Projectiles
Incendiaries and Chemical Projectiles
Fixed Ammunition
Rockets
Tools
The Practice of Gunnery


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he American Revolution & The French Revolution *












The Age of Revolution is the period from approximately 1774 to 1849 in which a number of significant revolutionary movements occurred in many parts of Europe and the Americas. The period is noted for the change in government from absolutist monarchies to constitutionalist states and republics. Two most significant events of the period were the American Revolution and the French Revolution. This edition will give you the complete insight into these events, explaining the causes, connections and consequences of these two major revolutions that changed the entire course of human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Life of Napoleon Bonaparte (Vol. 1-4): Revolutionary, Strategist, Commander, Conqueror, Emperor, Prisoner *












"The Life of Napoleon Bonaparte" in 4 volumes is a comprehensive and meticulously written biographical account of the most notable French statesman and military leader. Napoleon Bonaparte (1769-1821) became famous as an artillery commander during the French Revolution. He led many successful campaigns during the French Revolutionary Wars and was Emperor of the French as Napoleon I from 1804 until 1814 and again briefly in 1815 during the Hundred Days. He dominated European and global affairs for more than a decade while leading France against a series of coalitions during the Napoleonic Wars. He won many of these wars and a vast majority of his battles, building a large empire that ruled over much of continental Europe before its final collapse in 1815. Napoleon is considered one of the greatest commanders in history, and his wars and campaigns are studied at military schools worldwide. His political and cultural legacy has made him one of the most celebrated and controversial leaders in human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**elmets and Lipstick: An Army Nurse in World War Two *












_Helmets and Lipstick_ is the first-hand account of Second Lieutenant Ruth Haskell, chronicling her time spent as a combat nurse with U.S. troops in North Africa during Operation Torch. First published at the height of the war in 1944, Haskell’s memoir is a classic account of combat nursing in World War 2, an important addition to the literature of the war in North Africa and of the history of non-combatants in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Simmering Seas (Beyond the Impossible Book 1) *













*Betray your family. Save your world. *
Kara Syung leads a life of privilege and comfort among Hokkaido’s elites. A secure future; a scripted career; an arranged husband. Yet she senses a darkness beneath the glamor and the power. Then Kara’s brother whispers in her ear:

“They’re going to burn it all. Be a soldier.” 

His body washes ashore days later, setting Kara on a mission for justice and the truth. Now, she is closer than ever, but powerful forces stand in her way - starting with her own family and others who control the planet’s food supply. She must turn to allies who live in the shadows.

She has few weapons: A lifelong best friend and servant, a murderous immortal on a crusade of his own, a rogue from an old empire, and a snub-nose laser pistol. Moreover, time works against her: She will marry a man she does not love in seven days - whether she wants to or not. 

Does Kara have the strength to stand against everyone and everything she was taught to believe in? Will she find justice for her brother or surrender to a dark conspiracy that threatens Hokkaido and beyond?

Begin a journey into worlds of the unexpected as the battleground is set in this opening book of the series Beyond the Impossible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**enesis Code: NEW EDITION. A Dystopian Society Thriller (Book 1, Genesis Series) *













*A hunter seeking revenge. An alien dying to stop him. Could a government conspiracy put them both six feet under?*

Investigator Bill Taggart will stop at nothing to find his missing wife. But standing between him and the truth is a secretive alien species on a distant planet. When his government pushes him to observe the species ahead of plans to relocate Earth’s population, Bill veers off course and straight into the path of one alien.

The surprising confrontation forces Bill to question whether the investigation into the savage species is needed. But when official government intel disagrees with the cold hard facts, he worries there might be another reason for the relocation plans.

A snap government order leaves the investigator in limbo and facing off against a new enemy that is more dangerous than the first. Worse, this enemy appears to live close to home.

A devastating set of plans is soon revealed that will destroy the lives on two worlds. And Bill is caught in the middle. Can he stop chasing ghosts long enough to save humanity from the real enemy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Reflection Series Complete Book Bundle 1-4 (Scifi Romance) *













From _*New York Times*_ and* #1 Dark Fantasy *bestseller Tamara Rose Blodgett comes a tale of interdimensional warriors, claiming their prophesied soulmates. _*1500 pages of REFLECTION!*_

Included Volumes:
*REFLECTIVE*
Those born Reflective are the only beings with the ability to jump between worlds. With The Cause firmly entrenched by years of highly stylized military-type training in combat of every kind, they use their natural born ability for inter-dimensional travel to police worlds where wrongdoing has overtaken civility.

As an elite Reflective, Jeb Merrick finds himself partnered with a rare female Reflective. Merrick is convinced that she can do nothing but slow him down. Beth Jasper is small, in both stature and mindset.

Can the Reflectives uphold The Cause, reach a point of compromise and find their chosen soulmates?
*CAUSE*
Beth Jasper, a rare female warrior Reflective, has escaped the brutality of Sector One, only to discover that Reflective Ryan has reshaped her home world of Papilio into chaos.

Will Beth forsake The Cause and her home planet's ruination to forge answers to the questions raised during her brief stay on One?

Will the dissenting Reflectives find a way to exterminate the one threat to their plans of absolute control over the thirteen sectors? Can Beth, along with Jeb Merrick, save her world and uphold The Cause - or will ancient blood ties rule Beth's destiny?

*DISSENT*
Reflective Beth Jasper flees Sector One, intending to return Jacky and Maddie to Three, only to find she's bent time during the jump. They've come back to the worse scenario possible--with Reflective Ryan in tow.

Beth's choice becomes a dire one, the only imperative she can control. As her life ebbs, the First Species struggle to save her while Jeb and Slade ride her tailwind to Thirteen, subsequently discovering what she's done.

Can destiny control her choices? Does The Cause still remain? Or will fate manipulate Beth's life, regardless of her will.
*ULTIMATE*
The time continuum has been damaged through illicit jumps. As Reflectives Lance Ryan and Jeb Merrick attempt to restore the breach from opposing sides, everything the thirteen sectors have ever known hangs in the balance.

Beth Jasper doesn't know Jeb Merrick in this time—this place. But the Beth Jasper of the present attempts to find a way back to Papilio only to face opposition and insurmountable odds on Sector One. Will she change the course of history? Or does the knowledge she now holds destroy the future of The Cause?

Will Cyrn follow Ulric's directive and return a female Ulric does not want for their clan, even as Cyrn gains an understanding about himself he wishes had stayed unrevealed?

Can Madeline DeVere remain hidden, or will a chance encounter from the future alter her course forever? Does a certain Bloodling warrior haunt her every move, until there is no life for Maddie… without Gunnar in it?

_New Adult Fiction. app. *275k words*/app. 1500+ paperback pages._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**awsitively Poisonous: A Cozy Witch Mystery (A Witch of Edgehill Mystery Book 1) *













*First book in a completed series of five lighthearted, fast-paced, and twisty mysteries!*

_Every town has its secrets, but no one has a secret like hers._


Amber Blackwood, lifelong resident of Edgehill, Oregon, has earned a reputation for being a semi-reclusive odd duck. Her store, The Quirky Whisker, is full of curiosities, from extremely potent sleepy teas and ever-burning candles to kids’ toys that seem to run endlessly without the aid of batteries. The people of Edgehill think of the Quirky Whisker as an integral part of their feline-obsessed town, but most give Amber herself a wide berth. Amber prefers it that way; it keeps her secret safe. But that secret is thrown into jeopardy when Amber’s friend Melanie is found dead, a vial of headache tonic from Amber’s store clutched in her hand.


Edgehill’s newest police chief has had it out for Amber since he arrived three years before. He can’t possibly know she’s a witch, but his suspicions about her odd store and even odder behavior have shot her to the top of his suspect list. When the Edgehill rumor mill finds out Melanie was poisoned, it’s not only the police chief who looks at Amber differently. Determined to both find justice for her friend and to clear her own name, Amber must use her unique gifts to help track down Melanie’s real killer. A quest that threatens much more than her secret …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**raddock's Gold: A Braddock's Gold Mystery Novel (Braddock's Gold Mystery Series Book 1) *












In 1755, a large military payroll disappeared in Colonial America. The story is now a local legend that most people believe to be little more than a myth. A chance discovery by a young boy 240 years later will reopen the quest for the lost cache and put numerous people’s lives at risk, including Tom Kenney, Vietnam Veteran, small businessman, and country pastor, and many other people, innocent and not. Some seeking priceless treasure will stop at nothing to have it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*K**icks & Stones (Kate Albertson Mysteries Book 1) *













The necklace was to die for. Seriously.


Kate Albertson is a word nerd, dog lover and high-end diamond thief. A heist-gone-wrong forces her to re-steal a certain necklace from a wealthy doctor's mistress. Kate only thought things were out of control before, as she now finds herself the prime suspect in a murder investigation.

She quickly learns that while there may be honor among thieves, the same can’t said for those inhabiting L.A.’s most lavish homes and country clubs. It’ll take every burglar’s trick she knows to keep a step ahead of the police and find the real killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Desecration of All Saints: A Stand-Alone Action Mystery*













Mackenzie August is a private detective and he's in a rut. His is a feast-or-famine profession, and seasons of mundane work are wearing him down. What he needs is a stimulating case...

Two men come to Mackenzie in secret and request his services. The leader of their church is a venerable and nationally celebrated priest, yet rumors circulate that all is not as it seems. A young clergyman, recently hired, alleges the man is really a villain in disguise. Who can be trusted, the newcomer or the respected priest?

Mackenzie is charged with discovering who is telling the truth and who is lying, and do it before the public catches wind. What he discovers, however, is far worse than anyone could've guessed...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ody on the Shore: gripping crime fiction set in Liverpool (DI Jordan Carr Book 1) *













*A nameless victim, an elusive killer, and a puzzling case for a detective in a new role*

When a body washes up on Crosby Beach in Liverpool Bay, detectives quickly declare foul play. Yet they will struggle to establish the identity of the victim, let alone the killer.

Leading the inquiry on his first murder case, DI Jordan Carr must marshal a somewhat motley team to build a picture of what happened one grim day on the Mersey. Like footprints in the sand, in time the clues will disappear.

With a victim who has clearly concealed her own identity, it will require a journey into Liverpool’s underworld to shake loose the facts.

But once they have their man, the police still need to know why the woman was killed. And answering that question will be DI Carr’s biggest challenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**low Burning Lies: A Dark Psychological Thriller *













Part techno-thriller, part horror, Slow Burning Lies is always a dark and intriguing psychological thriller.

Book Description:
A coffee shop in Chicago is just closing. The last waitress goes to lock up.
But a man appears at the door, desperate to talk to her, to tell her Patrick’s story. He says she is the only person he can trust.
The waitress decides to let him come in, and he tells her a twisting tale of a man driven to the edge of madness by evil dreams in which he commits unspeakable acts.
But just who is Patrick? Some poor demented soul still suffering somewhere?
Or the man sitting in front of her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**hadow of Stone (The Pendragon Chronicles Book 2) *













*For over ten years, there has been peace in Britain after Arthur and his warriors soundly defeated the Saxons at the battle of Caer Baddon. But sometimes peace is deceptive ...*

After a series of hard winters and famine, an alliance of dissatisfied northern kings attack the rich cities of Southern Britain. But in the years of peace, Arthur's army has grown soft; jealousies and trivialities rip once strong alliances apart. Cador, who is mockingly referred to as "farmer king," must go to war again. The threat to their way of life throws him together with Yseult, the woman he has secretly loved since he was a youth.
But can their politically expedient marriage help bring peace to Britain again? Or will it only lead to further conflict?
As betrayals both real and imagined shake the foundations of former British unity, Cador and Yseult must try to negotiate their own personal peace. Who will survive the upheavals to come? Will Britain rally once more behind a common leader to fight off the common threat?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**edar Mountain to Antietam: A Civil War Campaign History of the Union XII Corps, July – September 1862*













The diminutive union XII corps found significant success on the field at Antietam. Its soldiers swept through the East Woods and the Miller Cornfield—permanently clearing both of Confederates—repelled multiple Southern assaults against the Dunker Church plateau, and eventually secured a foothold in the West Woods. This important piece of high ground had been the Union objective all morning, and its occupation threatened the center and rear of Gen. Robert E. Lee’s embattled Army of Northern Virginia. Federal leadership largely ignored this signal achievement and the opportunity it presented. The achievement of the XII Corps is especially notable given its string of disappointments and hardships in the months leading up to Antietam.

M. Chris Bryan’s _Cedar Mountain to Antietam: A Civil War Campaign History of the Union XII Corps, July –September 1862_ begins with the formation of this often-luckless command as the II Corps in Maj. Gen. John Pope’s Army of Virginia on June 26, 1862. Bryan explains in meticulous detail how the corps endured a bloody and demoralizing loss after coming within a whisker of defeating Maj. Gen. “Stonewall” Jackson at Cedar Mountain on August 9; suffered through the hardships of Pope’s campaign before and after the Battle of Second Manassas; and triumphed after entering Maryland and joining the reorganized Army of the Potomac. The men of this small corps earned a solid reputation in the Army of the Potomac at Antietam that would only grow during the battles of 1863.

This unique study, which blends unit history with sound leadership and character assessments, puts the XII Corps’ actions in proper context by providing significant and substantive treatment to its Confederate opponents. Bryan’s extensive archival research, newspapers, and other important resources, together with detailed maps and images, offers a compelling story of a little-studied yet consequential command that fills a longstanding historiographical gap.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**mashing the Atlantic Wall: The destruction of Hitler's coastal fortresses*













*In September 1940, Adolf Hitler cancelled Operation Sealion – the proposed invasion of Britain – and instead ordered the Todt Organisation to build 1,500 miles of Atlantic wall defences along the French, Belgian and Dutch coastlines. They did so, using slave labour.*

Every seaport was turned into a fortress. Hitler designed the layout and military defences of each one and specified the quality and quantity of cement and steel required. He personally appointed the commandants who swore an oath of allegiance and promised to fight to the finish.

Meanwhile, Winston Churchill and his generals were planning how to break into the Atlantic Wall fortresses. After the stunning success of D-Day and Operation Overlord, Allied forces had to seize key fortress-ports to get supplies landed. The Americans fought their way up the Cotentin Peninsula to try to capture Cherbourg, along with St Malo, Brest, Lorient and St Nazaire. At the same time, the Canadian and British forces were hammering their way up the other flank, capturing Le Havre, Dieppe, Boulogne, Calais and surrounding Dunkirk.

Allied success was vital to avoid stalemate on the Western Front. All the glamour and news headlines concentrated on the Allied armies’ obvious successes; the Americans’ struggles in Brittany, and the Canadian and British campaigns in appalling conditions to open the port of Antwerp were all too quickly forgotten. The forces fighting these horrible ‘little battles’ called it the Cinderella War. This book is the vivid record of their achievements, bravery and determination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ishop's Honor: A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller Series (Surrender the Sun Book 1) *













*A recluse veteran must take charge of a war-weary community or most will die from the effects of a sudden mini ice age. But can he save them from the evil deeds of man himself as they scramble to survive before it's too late?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**hades of Treason: A Science Fiction Romance Adventure (An Anomaly Novel Book 1) *













*He's the instructor she can't forget. She's the cadet he couldn't break.*

Lieutenant Ramie Ashdyn is an anomaly, a person whose genetics makes her stronger and smarter than the average human. She's pledged her life to protect the Coalition, an alliance of thirteen planetary systems, but when a top secret operation turns bloody, she's charged with treason and the brutal executions of her teammates.

The Coalition needs the information Ash's team stole on their last mission, so they send in Commander Rhys "Rest in Peace" Rykus to get it. He's the man who's responsible for turning Ash into an elite soldier... and he's a man who isn't, never was, and never will be in love with the woman he trained. Or so he tells himself.

Ash wants nothing more than to clear her name and be the woman her former instructor wants her to be, but the enemy who killed her teammates did more than frame her for treason and murder: they telepathically silenced her mind, preventing her from saying anything that might point to the truth about what happened.

Now Ash is trapped and set to be executed, the truth dying with her. Unless she can prove her innocence. But taking that path could destroy the Coalition she's sworn to preserve and protect...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*P**anzers: Push for Victory: Himmler's Greatest Hour *













Experience the fifth entry in Germany's most successful alternate history series about a different World War 2!

Panzers - Push for Victory by Tom Zola is *thrilling, violent, and full of German cultural and military references.*

The Axis Powers seem to gain the upper hand in this war, with Germany repelling the Normandy landing and Japan attacking the Soviet Union.
But then, out of sudden German troops loyal to the old Nazi regime start a coup to end the reign of Chancellor Erwin von Witzleben. Within the blink of an eye, Germany is on the verge of civil war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ody at the Bakery (A Cornish Witch Mystery Book 1) *













*Cornish Cream Tea with a dollop of death on the side.*

When a body is found in her sister's bakery, Morgana rushes to Ellie’s aid. She’s supposed to have ‘abilities’ to see more than most, but she’s suppressed them for years. However, if she wants to help Ellie, then it’s time to dust off her pointy hat and get back on that metaphorical broomstick.

With her brother-in-law in custody, her wicked twin back in town, not to mention a smoking hot chef raising her temperature, Morgana has more than enough to distract her. Can she hone her skills again in time to find the real murderer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**itch at Heart: The Jinx Hamilton Series - Book 1 *













*Magic begins in the heart.*
Jinx Hamilton is ready to trade in waitressing for becoming her own boss. The shop she inherits from her eccentric aunt in Briar Hollow, North Carolina seems like the perfect fit. As Jinx handles the enchanted inventory and the unruly clientele, she discovers her aunt also willed her magical powers without an instruction manual!

As if that weren’t enough, she’s forced to deal with four cats, several homeless ghosts, and a potential serial killer. With a little help from her best friend and a dreamy new neighbor, Jinx must keep the business afloat and the murderer at bay. And it’ll take more than clever bookkeeping and spellcasting to keep the store… and herself… from going under.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**rue Blue Murder: A Senior Sleuth Cozy Mystery (African Violet Club Mysteries Book 1) *












*Is a blue ribbon worth killing for?*
Lilliana Wentworth, retired librarian and avid grower of African violets, has developed her first hybrid, a plant with unusually deep blue flowers, to enter in the Rainbow Ranch Retirement Community’s first African Violet Show and Sale.

She’s sure it will will a first place ribbon.

Maybe even best in show.

But her excitement turns to dread when the aggravating Bette Tesselink, her fiercest rival, turns up dead, and she’s the primary suspect.

There’s never been a murder in the village of Rainbow Ranch, and it soon becomes apparent that the young Chief of Police is in over his head. Under pressure from the mayor, Lilliana is afraid he’ll arrest her simply to close the case. Her only option is to begin her own investigation. Will she find the murderer before she winds up in jail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**keletons in the Closet (Laundry Hag Series, Book 1) *










Murder, mayhem, meet your match!
Maggie Phillips hasn’t had it easy. As the wife of retired Navy SEAL, and the adoptive mother of two little hellions, Maggie is constantly looking for ways to improve her family’s financial situation. She accepts a cleaning position for her new neighbors (who redefine the term ‘eccentric’), never imagining she will end up as the sole alibi for a man with a fascination for medieval torture devices when he is brought up on murder charges.

While Maggie struggles to prove the man’s innocence, her deadbeat brother arrives, determined to sell Maggie and Neil on his next great scheme and to mooch with a vengeance. If that isn’t bad enough, her in-laws, (the cut-throat corporate attorneys) descend on the house, armed with disapproval and condemnation, for the family’s annual Thanksgiving celebration.

As the police investigation intensifies, Maggie searches for the killer among the upper echelon of Hudson, Massachusetts in the only way she can— by scrubbing their thrones.

Of the porcelain variety, that is…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Series: Book 3-4 *











*Former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas is back and embedded in a true nightmare reaching deep into her own family.*





*- NEVER EVER:*


*Ex-agent Eva Rae Thomas* is on the run. The past month she has done things she never knew she was capable of while hunting for her kidnapped daughter.

Eva Rae has risked everything,

-her career,

-her newfound love,

-her freedom.

She’s looking for the man they call the Iron Fist. The trail has led her to Miami.

Meanwhile, Miami is under attack. Hundreds of passengers in the Metrorail are exposed to a deathly nerve gas on a peaceful Monday morning. When Eva Rae Thomas sees her daughter on the surveillance footage from the attack, she knows it is no coincidence. But by the time she uncovers the chilling truth of how it is all connected, it might be too late.



*- SAY YOU LOVE ME:*


*What would you do if your brother was accused of a horrible crime, and you were certain he didn’t do it?*

Life is not done throwing Eva Rae Thomas curveballs.

A phone call turns her life upside down – once again. The call is from her father, the man she hasn’t seen in thirty-six years, not since he kidnapped her sister in a supermarket.

Now, he is back in Florida, and he needs her help. Her younger brother – who she didn’t know existed – has been arrested on Amelia Island. The boy is in a coma after being shot by an officer during the incident. But his father doesn’t believe the police, and he asks for Eva Rae’s help to prove it.

At the same time, a serial killer is planning one of the most horrific mass killings in history.

_Will Eva Rae find it in her heart to help her father after what he did to her? Will facing him again set her free or pull her under?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blood Orphan : A Tom Grant Novel (The Tom Grant Series Book 1)*












'Tom sits on the floor studying the two dead bodies in front of him. It's been a while since he killed. Like riding a bike... only messier.' Tom Grant, disgraced government agent and functioning alcoholic, is assigned a simple job. Take Isabella Wirth from a banquet before a contract killer puts a bullet in her head.An opportunity to redeem himself. A babysitting job. For one night. Isabella, code breaker at a secret intelligence agency is assigned her own job. Seduce Tom and lure him to a hotel room. In the space of twenty-four hours, a secret Isabella has kept for ten years unravels, and they discover their pasts are intrinsically connected.Pursued through the streets of Paris, Tom and Isabella must evade a relentless killer in a deadly game of cat and mouse, while seeking revenge in an effort to reconcile the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Dark Side of Angels *










*An amazing action-packed thriller about family, the pursuit of truth, and the life-changing breakthrough lurking in our future.

"With an amazing cast of characters, non-stop action/intrigue and an extremely well written story line you won't be able to put this one down ! Well worth your time !"—Martin Pingree*

Kayla Covington has been called the most dangerous woman on earth. Ten years after her experimental treatment failed to save her twelve-year-old son, she’s on the brink of the world’s first human gene-editing trial. Her discovery, that unlocks the genetic code of the only immortal animal in the world, will reverse aging, save millions of people, and cure her ailing father, salvaging what’s left of her broken family.

But when a fiery explosion rips through her lab, she watches masked intruders execute her team. Scrambling into the night with the only surviving sample, she knows the prefilled syringe containing the age-reversing serum can’t make it through the night. In desperation, Kayla does the unthinkable to preserve her life’s work.

Now, wanted by the FBI for the killings and hunted by the deadliest contract killer the CIA has ever known, Kayla must rely on her jilted lover and a young reporter hellbent on the truth to find her attackers and recover her discovery, and in the process prevent the weaponization of the greatest breakthrough in the history of medicine—or die from her own creation in five days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**imple Raised Bed and Container Gardening for Small Spaces: Easy Urban Homestead Farming Methods to Grow Vegetables, Fruit, Herbs & Plants this Season! *












*Grow your own garden like a PRO no matter how little homespace you have available*
_**Are you interested in growing plants but don’t feel like you know enough to get started?
*Is the lack of space in your home stopping you from building your own garden?

*Do you want an inspiring, step-by-step guide to making the most of your small gardening area?*_

If you love the idea of growing plants at home but just don’t have the space, you’re not alone.

In a survey of young adults conducted by the UK’s Royal Horticultural Society, while more than 73% said they enjoyed growing plants, many complained about not having enough space for a garden.

As more and more people move into overcrowded cities, there’s less and less space left for nature’s beauty and greenery. New high-rise condos and underground parking lots means less space for you, which means less space for plants.

But having limited space shouldn’t keep you from creating the garden you’ve always wanted. In fact, growing your plants in a small space is a great way to spark your creativity and make your garden stand out -- it’s easier than you think!

You don’t need to be a professional landscaper to be able to grow your own thriving garden, and you definitely don’t need 4 acres of land to add a touch of nature to your home.

Whether you’re a lifelong gardener looking for inspiration, or you’re just someone who loves being surrounded by nature, this comprehensive guide will give you everything you need to know about growing plants in small spaces with raised beds and containers, so you can finally start on a gardening journey that will last a lifetime.

In _*”Simple Raised Bed and Container Gardening for Small Spaces”*_, you’ll discover:


The *3 critical ingredients* to nurturing a strong and healthy plant
What to look out for when planning your garden -- don’t ignore these 4 key questions
The quick and easy way to build your own container garden, even if you don’t have fancy clay pots
The surprising reason why doctors recommend *gardening for therapy* -- you’ll never forget _this_
How you can actually make money building gardens with no previous experience
6 different ways to *make sure your garden is safe from any pests or predators*, even when you’re not watching
The research-backed method for growing plants without using soil
How to *grow more plants and increase your yield with less space*
_And much more!_

Don’t give up just because you’re not sure about what you’re doing or whether or not you even have the space for a garden. _Simple Raised Bed and Container Gardening for Small Spaces_ outlines all the essential knowledge you need to get started, showing you step by step how you, too, can plan and build the garden you’ve been dreaming about.

Even if you’ve lost motivation, this detailed guide to gardening in small spaces will provide you with simple and easy ways to get inspired again and successfully grow your favorite plants.

You can stay up late researching ideas and getting stuck figuring out which materials to buy or what plants to grow… or you can master the art of designing raised bed and container gardens and *instantly build a luscious garden.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Death of Glory: The Western Front, 1915 *













*The First World War remains a controversial subject: the bitter reality is often clouded with popular - and damaging - myths.*

Many of these misconceptions relate to the competence of the generals and the true outcomes and achievements of battles - particularly the battles fought during 1915. The reality of these battles has increasingly been distorted by the allegation that the men were ‘lions led by donkeys’, with much of the blame put on the relevant commanders.

In this well-researched and highly readable book, Robin Neillands reveals the truth behind this fallacy and the events surrounding the battles, and sets them in a wider context. By the start of 1915, a tough year for the British in France, the British Army had only been in action for four months and the burden was shifting to the Territorial Forces – enthusiastic amateurs at the best of times. The battles were either disasters or inconclusive, but the real reason for despair was that this war, entered into for the liberation of Belgium, had lost its moral argument and was now just another bloody, senseless slaughter.

_The Death of Glory_ is a superb work of both narrative - and argumentative - history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**eapon of Choice: U.S. Army Special Operations Forces in Afghanistan: Awakening the Giant, Toppling the Taliban, The Fist Campaigns, Development of the War *













"Weapon of Choice" presents a history of the U.S. Army special operations forces in Afghanistan from 11 September 2001 to 15 May 2002, during America's global war on terrorism. The purpose of the book is not to resolve Army special operations doctrinal issues, to clarify or update military definitions, or to be the "definitive" history of the continuing unconventional war in Afghanistan. The purpose is to demonstrate how the war to drive the Taliban from power, help Afghan people, and assist the Afghan Interim Authority (AIA) rebuild the country afterward was successfully accomplished by majors, captains, warrant officers, and sergeants on tactical teams and aircrews at the lowest levels.
Contents:
Prelude to Terror
Awakening the Giant
"Subdue Without Fighting"
Developing the SOF Campaign
Top Draft Choices
Committed to Middle East Exercises
Civil Affairs to Islamabad, Pakistan
Site Coordination With the Uzbeks at Karshi Kanabad
Uncorking the Bottled Airlift
Toppling the Taliban in Afghanistan, 19 October-7 December 2001
Jumping Into the Dark
Showing American Power
"Look, We Have to Get the Special Forces Teams Into Afghanistan!"
On Horseback With Dostum
A "Bump" and Missiles in the Abyss
500 Afghans Can Die, But Not One American Can Be Injured
Al-Qaeda Uprising—Qala-i-Jangi
The Karzai Way to Kandahar
The Campaign in Transition, 8 December 2001-28 February 2002
Old Glory Flies Again in Kabul
Taking Down al-Qaeda at the Mir Wais Hospital
Politics, War, and Rapport
End of Mission—Aerial Resupply in Afghanistan
The New War
Entering the Valley
D-Day ANACONDA From the Viewpoint of Force Multipliers
"Good Morrrrning, Afghannnnistan"
Driving the Taliban From Power
Transition and Combat Operations


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**attle Born: Peebo Lim (Trigellian Universe - Warrior Series Book 5)*













*She is an elite, battle hardened Warrior. With the end of the Slave War, she feels lost, confused and alone.

Then, an arrogant family tried to kill her…*

Thrown out of Space Fleet for using her Warrior skills to defend herself, she travels to the edge of the galaxy to seek answers about herself and her destiny.

But not without an evil family trying to kill her, pirates trying to kill her, Privateers trying to kill her, then being kidnapped and having to battle to escape as a branded mining slave.

Then, and *only then, does she realize her destiny.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rocket Repo: A humorous space opera (Reassembly Book 1)*













*Years ago, former henchman Geddy Starheart inhaled a microscopic alien named Eli who's lived rent-free in his head ever since. Together, they built a ship that could bring Eli home. But on the eve of their departure, it disappears. Their quest to find it exposes a conspiracy to end all intelligent life in the universe, which technically includes them.*

Geddy never needed anything or anyone but a custom blaster, a sexy babe on his arm, and a couple fingers of Old Earth whisky before bed. But after causing the accident that ruined Earth 2, all he wants is to get off-planet. A daring escape lands him aboard a creaky salvage trawler with a can-do crew and the galaxy's worst business model.

But stalwart friends are better than any weapon. With the help of Eli, his oddball crew, and their trusty old trawler, Geddy must scour the cosmos for his ship and save the universe. Each thrilling, hilarious new adventure brings them closer to the truth but ever farther from decent food.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**hen Worlds Begin: A Collection of Four Fantasy Novels *













*Romance. Magic. Danger. Impossible odds.*

Enter When Worlds Begin, and dive into four full fantasy novels.

Each world is different. Each story is built to whisk you away.

*A boy* whose love is stronger than magic. He'll save the girl who holds his heart, no matter the cost.
*An assassin* with the courage to topple kingdoms. They shouldn't have let her live. She will be the one to end them all.
*A girl* who clings to hope at the end of the world. She didn't know the safety she lived in was a lie. The monsters are the only ones she can trust.
*An orphan* finds adventures that reach new realms. She knew she was a witch. No one warned her that magic would force her into battle.

All of these adventures wait for you.

If you need romance, crave adventure, and aren't afraid to leap into a new world, When Worlds Begin is the four-book collection for you.

When Worlds Begin includes _Ember and Stone_, _Girl of Glass_, _The Tethering_, and _The Girl Without Magic_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*M**ind Machines (Human++ Book 1)*













*From New York Times & USA Today bestselling author Dima Zales, an intense new techno-thriller that pushes the limits of what it means to be human.*

With billions in the bank and my own venture capital firm, I’m living the American dream. My only problem? A car accident that leaves my mother with memory problems.

Brainocytes, a new technology that can transform our brains, could be the answer to all of my problems—but I’m not the only one who sees its potential.

Plunged into a criminal underworld darker than anything I could’ve imagined, my life-saving technology might be the death of me.

My name is Mike Cohen, and this is how I became more than human.

_Please note: This book was formerly titled Human++._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**éjà Dead: A riveting thriller mystery set in Paris (An American in Paris Book 1) *













Things can get pretty dark in the City of Light

Claire Baskerville is a sixty-something American who finds herself alone in Paris when her husband is brutally murdered. Reeling from the onslaught of devastating secrets he left behind Claire is stunned to realize she no longer knows who to trust.

She only knows she can’t move forward until she finds out the truth behind who killed her husband.

In spite of a genetic brain anomaly that makes it impossible for her to remember faces –even ones she’d seen just moments before, and all alone in a foreign city, Claire doggedly collects the clues that will lead her to her husband’s killer.

Unfortunately, the closer she gets to the truth, the more determined that killer is to make sure she never leaves Paris alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**n Invitation to Murder: An amateur sleuth murder mystery (A Mary Blake Mystery Book 1) *













*She used to solve murders on tv, now she needs to solve one for real*

Mary Blake had it all.

Actress, icon and darling of the nation, she was the queen of TV crime drama.

Then she turned fifty.

When replaced on the show by a younger woman, she thinks her days in the limelight are over when an invitation to a murder mystery party from an old friend throws her back into the public eye. This time as a murder suspect.

After playing a detective for years, Mary must now become one as she tries to prove her innocence with the help of her puppy-like brother and her surprisingly useful friend and assistant, Dot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**irst Fridays: A Mystery Novel *













Bodyguard Hunter Reid has had his tire slashed, making him late to work. Not the end of the world because it is the first Friday of the month when the mother and daughters are all going to the same place and his partner, Damien Caldwell, is there.

When Hunter finally arrives, everything has gone sideways. Damien is injured and the women are gone.
A ransom call comes in, demanding the bodyguard deliver it. Hunter volunteers because of Damien’s injury. But when the drop goes wrong and the kidnappers take the money without releasing their victims, Detective Marcel Hawthorne begins to suspect Hunter may be involved.

Seeing the writing on the wall, Hunter sets out on his own to find the girls. Damien goes against the detective’s orders and pursues his partner. And Detective Hawthorne and his taskforce follow every lead in an effort to recover the victims and bring both bodyguards in.

Can Hunter stay one step ahead while chasing leads and gathering the information he needs to rescue the women before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ead Cereus *













Holy holly berries! Holly Jackson creates shenanigans on the Olympic level. This mischievous charmer has found herself in many strange messes, but this one takes the carrot cake!

When the rare night-blooming cereus plant is scheduled to open its petals at Shellesby College's Night Lights Gala, Holly is there-and so is a killer. Events unfold that not only place her scholarship on the line, but also her life...and that of her rival. Holly finds herself racing the clock to save her arch nemesis, secure her scholarship, and catch a murderer... if she can!

Filled with humor, breathtaking tropical plants, and foods that will make your stomach growl, this is an epic romance and a fantastic, unique mystery rolled into one hilarious story. With all the feels, this novel can't help but implant itself in your heart and grow into one of your favorite reads. Kira Seamon _is_ the debut author with the killer imagination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**eal of Secrets: A Driftwood Mystery (The Driftwood Mysteries Book 1)*













The Catholic Church's Seal of Confession prevents a sexual predator from being brought to justice. Native American policeman Charley Whitehorse, and his partner Tony Esperanza, pursue him as he cuts a swath of terror across the Pacific Northwest.

In the quaint coastal town of Driftwood, Oregon, the killer kidnaps young Kaitlynn Denhurst. When her mother Chloe learns that the man she loves shares a terrible secret with the kidnapper, she must use her own courage, strength, and wits to rescue her daughter.

In a story one reader describes as having "more twists than a corkscrew about to open a bottle of fine wine" and another says is "relentless in its suspense," a web of murder, deceit, and betrayal leads to a heart-pounding confrontation on Newport's Yaquina Bay Bridge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**ff the Record: An Avery Rich Mystery (Avery Rich Mysteries Book 1) *













Driven and successful, Avery Rich can't wait to start her new job as a detective. But she is soon forced to keep her investigation "off the record" and gets paired with an unusual consultant.

The world of crime and conspiracy takes on a dangerous edge as she finds herself dealing with kidnapped bankers, high stakes cover ups, and criminals who are determined to keep her quiet.
To save herself from the unthinkable, she must sort out the conspiracy from the crime and find out who she can trust to finish the case before they can derail her investigation, permanently!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*B**eyond the Grave: A Ghost Detective Novel *













The forever rebellious Clothilde’s gravestone only mentions her first name and date of death. A small bump in the ground next to her grave marks former police officer Robert’s last resting place.

And in thirty years, no visitors for either of them.

Confined within the cemetery borders and yearning for closure to move on, the two ghosts can’t go after the people who killed them.

Until Clothilde receives her first visitor in thirty years — and along with it, the means to escape the cemetery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**hat Was Before *













*"Buckle up for a full-throttle thriller drawn with full-bodied characters." –Best Thrillers*

An hour after Randolph Spiers quits his job as a mechanical engineer, he finally approaches the woman he's eyed at the supermarket, only to watch it explode minutes later with her trapped inside. The old Randolph would have gone home to his adulterous wife and forgot about it.

That Was Before.

The new Randolph tracks down the woman and drives her cross-country without a plan or Midwestern destination in mind. Even with his old life in shambles, that may be the least of his problems. The enigmatic woman next to him is running from her past too, and as trouble closes in and the truth behind the explosion is revealed, he's forced to question everything he thought he ever knew and felt-and everyone.

Now he must decide whose side he's on. And he doesn't know who to trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**teel Breeze: A Gripping Serial Killer Thriller *













*A grieving husband. A missing child. A killer with motives as deep and twisted as the bloody roots of history.*

One year after the brutal murder of his wife, Desmond Carmichael believes someone is stalking him and his four-year-old son following a hair-raising encounter with a hooded stranger in their placid New England town.

Across the country in the California desert, a severed head is found atop a watchtower at a Japanese internment camp memorial and FBI Special Agent Erin Drelick embarks on a manhunt that will lead her into the dark heart of the nation’s past.

Desmond fears that the wrong man was imprisoned for his wife’s murder, that the true killer is still at large. His in-laws and a local police detective have a different fear: that he has become too unstable to raise his own son.

When the child goes missing, Desmond must work outside the law to decipher the mystery of why his family has been targeted. But can he do it in time to save his son from a monster born in the dust of an American wasteland and hell-bent on reaping a whirlwind of vengeance?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Fortuna Coin *













Wendy Catalano, a newly remarried mother of four, finds herself, her husband and her children, murder victims of her ex-husband. A family heirloom takes her back in time to the beginning of her relationship with her eventual killer where she’s given the magical opportunity to change the future and stop her family's tragic ending. But she isn't aware that she's reliving a tortured life. With only glimpses of the future, Wendy struggles to survive present day, unaware that a bloody and unforgiving destiny awaits her.

The Fortuna Coin is a haunting psychological thriller about domestic abuse, personal choices, and second chances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**pinward Fringe Broadcast 0: Origins: A Collected Trilogy *












It is the distant future and one man, Jonas Valent, is letting his life slip by. He is employed by Freeground station as a port traffic controller, a job he took after completing a tour in the military. His only real joy in life is his participation in true-to-life military simulations with a cadre of friends who come together regularly to defeat challenges made to test the brightest military cadets and officers alike. These restricted scenarios stand as an addictive preoccupation that is so enticing that they ignore the potential repercussions of breaking in to participate.

When someone betrays their identities to the Freeground Fleet Admiralty, Jonas and his friends are faced with a far greater challenge: to venture out into the more populated regions of the galaxy to acquire technology and knowledge. They are tasked with laying the groundwork for the Freeground Nation in their efforts to reconnect with the rest of humanity, and to secure the armaments they might need to defend themselves from encroaching enemies.

Spinward Fringe Broadcast 0: Origins is a collected trilogy that chronicles the early adventures of an ambitious crew. Their leader, Jonas Valent, has the least to lose and everything to gain as he tells the tale of his first tour as Captain of a ship tasked with making allies and discovering new technologies for the good of his people. This simple mission becomes more complicated as the crew ventures further into the settled fringes of the galaxy.

This trilogy spawned the best selling Spinward Fringe eBook series. This is where it all began, when one man was challenged to aspire for more than an idle life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Trilisk Ruins (Parker Interstellar Travels Book 1) *












Telisa Relachik studied to be a xenoarchaeologist in a future where humans have found alien artifacts but haven't ever encountered live aliens. Of all the aliens whose extinct civilizations are investigated, the Trilisks are the most advanced and the most mysterious.

Telisa refuses to join the government because of her opposition to its hard-handed policies restricting civilian investigation and trade of alien artifacts, despite the fact that her estranged father is a captain in the United Nations Space Force.

When a group of artifact smugglers recruits her, she can't pass up the chance at getting her hands on objects that could advance her life's work. But she soon learns her expectations of excitement and riches come with serious drawbacks as she ends up fighting for her life on a mysterious alien planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**hicken Culprit: A heart-warming and humorous cozy mystery set in Colorado small mountain town. (A Backyard Farming Mystery Book 1)*













*A light-hearted cozy mystery that will touch your heart and your funny-bone.

When Anne Fremont discovers her neighbor dead in his compost pile, she’s thrust into the role of amateur detective. Who had the most to gain from the death and is Anne next on the list?*

Anne seeks to put her past behind her and moves to Carolan Springs, Colorado where she's excited about fixing up the old Victorian she’s bought. But when her young neighbor, Kandi, begs for her help to clear her as a suspect in a neighbor’s death, Anne finds she can’t say no to the ditsy, young woman. As the suspect list grows, Anne is determined to clear Kandi’s name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*T**he Fear Hunter (Agatha Bright Mysteries Book 1) *













Living in a haunted lighthouse in the small town of Sea Breeze, California with her two elderly aunts, Agatha Bright has everything she wants. She owns and runs a bookstore / soup shop on the beach, and her soups are loved by everyone in town. Her life is regimented and organized.

But Agatha has secrets that might get her in big trouble. Witchy secrets.

When a woman goes missing, the suspicion falls on Agatha, turning her life upside down. The new detective in town, Remington Cumberbatch, has seen a lot of weird things as a detective in nearby Cannes, California, but he’s in for a surprise with Agatha, her family, and the quirky town of Sea Breeze. He begins to investigate Agatha as the number one suspect, but the attraction is immediate.

When the missing woman turns out to be murdered, the mystery deepens, and Agatha must help Remington find the killer before she winds up in prison…or worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**euce Mora Mystery Series Vol. 1-3*












Deuce Mora’s one tough cookie–-a female sleuth with a conscience and an attitude–fiery, tough, athletic, a dirty fighter when she has to be. The scrappy lead columnist for the Chicago Journal normally writes about politics, and, rather than shying away from fights, she tends to pick them, but every once in a while, Deuce’s search for a good story brings her face to face with more trouble than she was really looking for.

In award-winning (including two-time Pulitzer Prize finalist) journalist Jean Heller’s first action-packed mystery featuring the intrepid sleuth, Deuce learns in short order that *if you mess with organized crime, you have to be tough—and you’d better be as much detective as reporter*. 

The second volume finds Deuce on the wrong side of the NSA, the FBI _and_ the CIA. At a minimum.

Exhausted by these two white-knuckle investigations in one year, Deuce is content to focus on her column until she gains information that could help catch the relentless arsonist whose _Burning Rage_ is consuming Chicago. 

*Fans of hard-boiled female protagonists should hang onto their fedoras-- this one’s an action-packed extravaganza!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**ll Eyes on Me (A Miranda and Parker Mystery Book 1) *












The Las Vegas desert.

A once famous pop singer lies dead.

The only clue to her murder—a bizarre disfigurement.

Only one thing to do.

Call in Parker and Steele.

To avoid the hassle of a media frenzy, the local police sergeant decides contact his old mentor, Wade Parker, and ask him to consult on the case.

After nearly dying eight months ago, Miranda Steele can't wait to get back to real detective work.

Nobody deserves to die that way.

But this one isn’t so easy. If she can't solve this case, not only will she fail her destiny, another psycho killer might get away with murder.

Meanwhile, Parker harbors secret reservations about their new venture together.

Especially when he suspects there might be more to this murder than meets the...eye.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Olympus Project: The Phoenix Series Book 1 *













Rescued by strangers from a watery grave and given a new identity. The Phoenix is a stone-cold killer. An ideal fit for the Olympus Project, a secret organisation fighting injustice.

In the first story in this thriller series, Phoenix meets the five senior Olympians who occupy the Project’s HQ at Larcombe Manor. Erebus, the elderly gentleman who started the Project. Athena, his beautiful lieutenant. Minos, Alastor and Thanatos, all of whom have a personal reason to join the cause.

Phoenix receives specialist training from ex-SAS operative, Rusty Scott and has cosmetic surgery to mask his true identity even further. To prove to Erebus he can match the Project’s high standards he undertakes three solo missions.

Phoenix demonstrates his ability to exact revenge and right wrongs in his inimitable style. Erebus is content but is concerned whether his protégé can take the final step. Always a loner, can Phoenix work as part of a team to prevent a terrorist attack in Central London?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**est End Justice (Detective Morgan Foster Vigilante Justice Thriller Book 1) *













*Everything in Detective Morgan Foster’s life is a secret…*
Living in West End, West Virginia wasn’t part of the plan, but the murders of her husband, Peter, and her partner, AJ Roth, have sent her into hiding.

For a while, everything seemed to be fine, but two dead bodies at her waitressing job tell another story...

Unable to ignore the threat that’s crashed down on her carefully constructed secret life, Morgan gets caught in a web of motorcycle gangs, murder and a bounty that has six figures hanging over her head.

Before long, Morgan is in the sights of the people that want her dead again. Can she solve the murders before she becomes the next body to drop?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Already Gone (A Laura Frost FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1)*













*Haunted by visions of the future, FBI Special Agent Laura Frost must tap her psychic talent to hunt diabolical serial killers—while keeping it secret from everyone around her. But with a ticking clock and lives on the line, might her vision lead her astray?*

“A MASTERPIECE OF THRILLER AND MYSTERY. Blake Pierce did a magnificent job developing characters with a psychological side so well described that we feel inside their minds, follow their fears and cheer for their success. Full of twists, this book will keep you awake until the turn of the last page.”
--Books and Movie Reviews, Roberto Mattos (re Once Gone)

FBI Special Agent and single mom Laura Frost, 35, is haunted by her talent: a psychic ability which she refuses to face and which she keeps secret from her colleagues.

Yet as much as Laura wants to be normal, she cannot turn off the flood of images that plague her at every turn: vivid visions of future killers and their victims.

*And glimpses of what a killer may do next.*

Laura’s talent leads her deep—too deep—into the twisted minds of serial killers, all while keeping crucial details agonizingly out of view.

*Will it help her save the next victim in time?*

Or will it lead her down a road of confusion, scorn, dead ends—and, ultimately, her own destruction?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**his Face of Evil: A Max Adler WWII Thriller *












In 1943, halfway through World War II, OSS Captain Max Adler is sent to Rome to find an Italian nuclear physicist and persuade him to go to America. SS-Colonel Heinrich Schmidt is directed by the Nazi high-command to stop Max from accomplishing that mission. The Germans want the physicist as much as the Allies.Enter the beautiful British MI6 agent, Sophie Norcross. Will Sophie’s Italian connections help Max find the scientist or will she be a major distraction?From opposite sides of the world, two men are intricately linked: one, a Jew from Chicago, the other a Nazi officer. Starting in Berlin in 1936 and ending in Rome seven years later, these two soldiers fight a personal war that will, in the end, have only one winner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**arengo: The Myth of Napoleon's Horse *













Marengo was Napoleon Bonaparte’s 'personal charger’ and ‘favourite horse’, a horse whose career spanned the whole of the Napoleonic Wars.

With a bullet lodged in his tail and the imperial cipher of a crowned letter ‘N’ burnt on his left flank, a diminutive Arab stallion drew crowds to Pall Mall, London, in 1823.

Sightseers came to gaze at the horse advertised as ‘Bonaparte’s personal charger’, whose career had spanned the whole of the Napoleonic Wars, who, to the sound of marching songs, drums, pipes and gunfire, had trotted, cantered and galloped from the Mediterranean to Paris, Italy, Germany and Austria, and at the age of nineteen, had walked three thousand miles to Moscow and back.

Since then, both dead and alive, this horse with the same sonorous name as Napoleon’s great victory, Marengo, has been a star exhibit in Britain.

At London’s earliest military museum his articulated skeleton was seen by Queen Victoria and displayed as the horse that had carried his master at Austerlitz in 1805, at Jena in 1806, at Wagram in 1809, in the Russian campaign of 1812, and at Waterloo in 1815.

For over 150 years one of his hooves has stood on a gleaming sideboard in the Officers’ mess at Saint James’s Palace. Today his skeleton, is the sole equine exhibit in the vast Waterloo Gallery at the National Army Museum in Chelsea, London.

Horses for Napoleon were both useful and glamorous. He used them for recreation, for speed and as majestic pedestals on which he appeared as a larger-than-life figure.

But mostly they were unstoppable machines of war.

As he turned the ramshackle cavalry of the Revolutionary army into the most remarkable mounted force in history he made spectacular use of horses in battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**peration Watchtower: 1942 Battle for Guadalcanal (WW2 Pacific Military History Series Book 1) *













*A powerful account of the tide turning WW2 Pacific Theater campaign.*

In the height of the second world war, US forces launched a long and gruelling campaign to take the island of Guadalcanal, mounting the first major land attack against Japanese forces. What followed was a 6-month string of devastating battles as these two forces wrestled over this key military position.

In the wake of near-daily aerial attacks and several determined assaults from the Japanese navy, the Guadalcanal campaign culminated in a victory for America and marked the first of many offensive attacks aimed at neutralizing the Japanese in the Pacific Theater.

Now, this thrilling book recounts the story of the Guadalcanal campaign in vivid, gritty detail. Exploring the forces involved, the major battles, and the daily struggle of trying to maintain control of the coveted Henderson airfield, _Operation Watchtower_ examines the pivotal moments which led to the Allies seizing the strategic initiative in a key turning point of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*N**orthworld Trilogy *













The inhuman Rulers of the galaxy sent three fleets to learn what had happened to the world located by Captain North and the Survey Team he led. Neither a soul nor a message returned. The fourth time, the Rulers sent a single man: Nils Hansen.

Commissioner Hansen had a mind that saw the shortest path to each task's completion and a ruthless determination to do what the task required. The cost - to himself and whoever happened to be in the way - didn't matter. Hanson's Special Units had kept his planet safe from the most sophisticated and violent criminals in the galaxy. Now Hansen was being sent to penetrate a spacetime enigma which had made gods or demons of the first humans to discover it. He would succeed or die.

Northworld: a place of slashing violence and mystic transformation
Northworld: a place of treachery and dazzling beauty
Northworld: a place of honor, of faith, and of love.

Hansen's iron will and strong arm confront godlike power and godlike cunning while a galaxy trembles for the outcome. And if Hansen dies - he will not die alone!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ed and Breakfast and Murder (Fiona Fleming Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *













PEACE AND QUIET CAN BE MURDER!

Fiona Fleming had hoped inheriting her grandmother’s bed and breakfast and returning home to quiet Reading, VT would be a welcome escape from the city life in New York and her cheating ex-boyfriend. She figured the most excitement she’d face would be making beds, pesky customers and the awful stench coming from her grandmother’s ornery pug, Petunia. Instead, she finds herself elbow-deep in clogged toilets, the town blackmailer floating belly-up in her fish pond and she’s the prime suspect.

She's soon looking for answers in the seedy-side of the tiny town and winds up in dangers she never even faced in the city. While she is surrounded with help from the odd cast of characters in this bizarre town, she’s not sure who she can trust. Her back-up, however, consists of her flighty yet fashionable childhood friend, her grandmothers nosy neighbor and her beloved father who seems to have secrets of his own. Then there’s the buried treasure she can’t figure out and how to get her mind off of how great the new sheriff’s backside looks in his uniform.

Can Fiona uncover the truth before the handsome sheriff puts her behind bars instead of asking her out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**ne, Two ... He is coming for you (Rebekka Franck, Book 1) *













*A serious page-turner from multi-million bestselling author Willow Rose. Once you start One, Two...He is coming for you - there is no turning back.*


*Series sold more than 1 million copies!*

Journalist Rebekka Franck returns to her hometown with her six-year-old daughter. She is trying to escape her ex-husband and start a new life for her and her daughter when the small sleepy town experiences a murder.

One of the country's wealthiest men is brutally killed in his summer residence.

While Rebekka Franck and her punk photographer Sune try to cover the story for the local newspaper, another murder happens on a high society rich man. Now Rebekka Franck realizes that the drowsy little kingdom of Denmark has gotten its first serial killer and soon a series of dark secrets - long buried but not forgotten - will see the light of day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**lackbird Fly: a novel of suspense, loss, and discovery (Bennett Sisters Book 1) *













ADIEU, HARRY HUSBAND! BONJOUR, NOUVEAU MONDE!
A dead husband with a secret life is always a winner (fictionally speaking, of course), but what about a secret past for a special treat? In fact, a past so secret even Harry the husband didn't know about it. That’s the delicious underpinning of this sprawling, exuberant, generous-spirited cozy mystery with a yummy side of international adventure.

It might be sadder except that once Harry dies, his widow, Merle Bennett realizes almost immediately it was no wonder she didn't know anything about him. They’d pretty much been leading separate lives. Still, the will’s a shock. And so is an intriguing surprise—Harry left her a family home in a tiny French village. But who _was_ Harry’s family? Finding out is half the fun.

Merle sets out to claim her inheritance, adolescent son in tow, and thus begins a sojourn reminiscent of _A Year in Provence_, or perhaps _Under The Tuscan Sun_ all mixed up with something by Carolyn Hart, maybe, or M.C. Beaton. Because Malcouziac, Merle’s tiny Dordogne town, is the quintessential village—just perfect for a murder. And a rollicking good time.

Once Merle gets there, she finds…well, France! An unexpected romance! Mystery galore! Murder! And not just murder, but the unnerving experience of being a suspect. Once her passport is confiscated, what can she do but stay and restore her ancient battered house? While enjoying the tender attention of the unusually well-educated, handsome and…yes, quite mysterious roofer she’s hired.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*R**aina Sun Mystery Box Set Vol 1 (Books 1-3): A Chinese Cozy Mystery (A Raina Sun Mystery) *













This set includes the first 3 books in the Raina Sun Mystery Series. For readers who like cozy mysteries, quirky characters, a dash of humor, and Chinese-American culture.

*Raining Men and Corpses*

Graduate student Raina Sun is on a quest to collect an outstanding loan from her college advisor. When she stumbles on his dead body, she becomes the prime suspect. And the only man she ever loved reappears as the lead detective and wants to reignite their passion (or at least he's sending out smoke signals). She must summon her sleuthing skills to find this cunning killer before she becomes the next victim. There's no place for an amateur when it comes to murder...


*Gusty Lovers and Cadavers*

Graduate student Raina Sun thought she knew what she was getting herself into when she volunteered to take the new foreign exchange student shopping on the last weekend before Christmas. But between a riot for the last hot toy, an abandoned baby, and a dead body, the holiday turns into a season for mayhem. She must summon her sleuthing skills to protect this baby and track down a hidden killer before she becomes the victim. There's no place for an amateur when it comes to murder...


*Breezy Friends and Bodies*

Raina Sun is cleaning her grandma's house in San Francisco in preparation for Chinese New Year when she finds her deceased grandfather's secret journal. When she loses it in a mugging incident and her grandfather's BFF dies under mysterious circumstances, she is drawn into another murder investigation. She must summon her sleuthing skills to find this skulking killer before she becomes the next victim.There's no place for an amateur when it comes to murder...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eadly Dancing: A delightfully sexy and humorous mystery (Mars Cannon Book 1) *













*Mystery, shenanigans, a nosey neighbor, and a little hanky panky.*

When Mars Cannon meets a male exotic dancer, all decent thoughts fly out the window . . . until reality hits. And it hits hard! He has a secret and a long list of aliases. He’s not what he seems and Mars is dragged into a killer’s path.

Mars needs to outsmart an irresistible man and outrun a killer, all while pulling off her friend’s wedding without a hitch. Unfortunately, when it comes to the exotic dancer, she just can’t say no.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*L**eft for Dead: A gripping binge-worthy psychological thriller series (Amelia Kellaway Book 1) *













*Kidnapped. Left for dead in the wilderness. Can she survive?*

Amelia Kellaway is ecstatic. The thirty-something lawyer has quit her job and turned her back on the suffocating corporate world of a New York law firm to embark on a three month solo trek of the California Coastal Trail. But as Amelia sets out on her big adventure, things take a sinister turn when she's kidnapped by a stranger and taken deep into the wilderness...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**here Are They Now: An addictive serial killer thriller set in India (The Siya Rajput Crime Thrillers Book 1)*




  








_From an Amazon US Top 100 Bestselling series._

*He hides in their house for days, watching their every move. He’s patient. Calm. Calculated. A shadow over their bed. Their screams are music to his ears.*

_Hello again…this is just the start, there will be more._

When a serial killer leaves a message for private detective Siya Rajput at the brutal crime scene of a woman’s murder, she unravels a bone-chilling connection to the mystery that has tormented her since her childhood—the vanishing of her mother, who has been presumed dead for sixteen years.

Feisty and headstrong, but still reeling from the horrors of a devastating mistake she had made, Siya has dark secrets of her own.

Is Siya’s mother still alive?

Finding the truth could make Siya question everything about her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Curse Of Matilija (Zack Tolliver, FBI Book 9) *













*A toxic bacteria, a gang of Mexican drug smugglers, an East European mob, a lethal assassin. Just another day on the job for Zack Tolliver, FBI. But how do you deal with the deadly curse of an ancient Chumash Chief?*

After a month of mental and spiritual leave, Janice sends Zack on a simple mission to locate a cave containing an ancient earthen pot known only through the ravings of a delirious and dying man, somewhere in the Matilija Wilderness. To his mind, it is a task beneath his rank. And his partner Eagle Feather is taking a college course and is unavailable. But Zack dutifully travels to Ojai, California, locates a guide, and hikes into the wilderness to find the cave. What he doesn't know it is not just any cave, and not just any pot, for inside it lurks a strange and deadly disease.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**niper's Nest: A Gripping Vigilante Justice Thriller (The Detective Jesse McCord Police Thriller Series Book 1)*













*Fans of James Patterson and Michael Connelly will love C.M. Sutter!
Download this first book in the unputdownable Detective Jesse McCord Police Thriller Series now!*

The ambush is in place, he takes aim, and shots ring out. Chicago is officially on notice, and a siege is underway on the city’s men and women in blue.

Assigned to the task force investigating the shootings, Jesse McCord and twenty of Chicago’s top-notch detectives work day and night to track down the sniper whose agenda is apparent—to kill as many police officers as possible.
Getting in front of the crazed assailant is the only way to stop him, but without a name, a face, or a witness to the shootings, the police department is chasing a ghost.

As a profile evolves, Jesse is struck by the realization that he and the sniper have much more in common than anyone could have known. It’s the epiphany he needs to stop the shooter, and a dangerous game of cat and mouse begins. Taking on the killer face-to-face, and single-handedly, is the only way Jesse can protect his colleagues and end the siege on his beloved Chicago—the city he calls home and always will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*L**ieutenant Henry Gallant : Screenplay (The Henry Gallant Saga)*













*Screenplay (Star Trek meets Forbidden Planet)

Can a Natural survive in the 22nd Century genetically engineered space navy?*

Lieutenant Henry Gallant is the only Natural left in the fleet. In spite of his superiors' concern that he is not up to the challenge, his unique mental abilities are essential to the defense against hostile aliens.

Serving on the first FTL prototype, the Intrepid, to Tau-Ceti, Gallant finds a lost human colony on the planet Elysium. An ancient Artificial Intelligence which had lain dormant on the planet for millennia, comes to life and threatens the colony.

Henry Gallant must pit his naked human mind against the perspicacity of machine intelligence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eadly Claws: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (A Witch in the Woods Book 1) *













*A 40-year-old Witch with a New Career

A Gargoyle Sheriff Raising a Teenaged Daughter

And an Enchanted Island Full of Secrets*

Career-driven witch, Shayla Loci, is about to turn forty and is ready for a change. When she retires from capturing criminal supernaturals for the government, she figures her days of chasing bad guys are over. Little did she know her new job as the game warden on Enchanted Island would thrust her right back into harm's way...and she wasn't even officially on the clock yet! But when Sheriff Stone enlists her help to find out who killed an island resident, Shayla readily agrees. Between sorting through alibis, gathering clues, and mentoring a wayward teenager on how to be a witch...Shayla's life is hectic. If only her estranged dad--the King--wouldn't insist she take her bodyguard, Needles, with her everywhere she goes. Just when Shayla believes she's identified the killer, a new threat emerges...leaving her to make a snap decision that may cost her her life. This new paranormal cozy series with a twist on midlife discovery will leave you guessing and hungry for more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**aranormal Nonsense: Blue Moon Investigations Book 1 - A Snarky Paranormal Detective Mystery *













*The paranormal? It’s all nonsense but proving it might just get them all killed.*

When a master vampire starts killing people in his hometown, paranormal investigator, Tempest Michaels, takes it personally …

… and soon a race against time turns into a battle for his life. He doesn’t believe in the paranormal but has a steady stream of clients with cases too weird for the police to bother with.

Mostly it’s all nonsense, but when a third victim turns up with bite marks in her lifeless throat, can he really dismiss the possibility that this time the monster is real?

Joined by an ex-army buddy, a disillusioned cop, his friends from the pub, his dogs, and his mother (why are there no grandchildren, Tempest), our paranormal investigator is going to stop the murders if it kills him …

… but when his probing draws the creature’s attention, his family and friends become the hunted.

_‘Steve Higgs can be counted on to keep you amused, with vivid imagination, characters you can sink your teeth into, plenty of action, and delicious snark.’_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rough And Deadly (The Much Winchmoor Mysteries Book 2)*













Everyone knows Abe Compton’s Headbender cider is as rough as a cider can get. But is it deadly?

When self-styled ‘lady of the manor’, Margot Duckett-Trimble, announces she wouldn’t be seen dead drinking the stuff, who could have foreseen that, only a few days later, she’d be found, face down, in a vat of it?

Kat Latcham’s no stranger to murder. Indeed, the once ‘sleepy’ Somerset village of Much Winchmoor is fast gaining a reputation as the murder capital of the West Country and is ‘as sleepy as a kid on Christmas Eve’ when it’s discovered there’s a murderer running loose in the community again.

Kat has known Abe all her life, and she is sure that, although he had motive, he didn’t kill Margot. But as she investigates, the murderer strikes again. And the closer Kat gets to finding out who the real killer is, the closer to danger she becomes.

This second Much Winchmoor mystery is once again spiked with humour and sprinkled with romance – plus a cast of colourful characters, including a manic little dog called Prescott whose bite is definitely worse than his bark.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**ard-Boiled Dudes *


*SOME LIKE IT HARD-BOILED – WITH A SIDE OF DANGER*

A muscular anthology of best-selling mysteries, _Hard-Boiled Dudes_ showcases *gritty, edgy, unexpected* sleuths—a car mechanic, an ex-journalist, a reluctant lawyer, an ex-cop, and a small-town Hawaiian cop with a research scientist sidekick. Whether amateur or pro, these dudes come out swinging. From the deadly silence of a snowy ski resort to the buzzing swamps on Kauai, these five action-packed thrillers by award-winning authors are guaranteed to chill and thrill!

*Vol. 1: REPULSE MONKEY*

A year following Alex Glauberman’s first brush with murder and mystery, he’s recovered from cancer and chemotherapy; he’s studying tai chi for its pleasures and therapeutic effects; life goes on. Then, in the space of a two-minute phone call, he’s ensnared in another mystery.

His anniversary dinner with girlfriend Meredith comes to an abrupt halt when a quick check-in with the babysitter yields the news from Alex’s sleepy nine-year-old that the babysitter has left: “She said it was an emergency. She said the emergency was that somebody was dead.”

Now the babysitter is missing, and her boyfriend is dead.

*Vol. 2: TRUE LIFE ADVENTURE*

Wise-cracking ex-journalist Paul Mcdonald’s main confidant is a cat named Spot; his best friend’s a burglar who’s trying to quit; his relationship status is commitment-phobic … so what makes this Great American Novelist-in-waiting think adding “P.I.” to his resume is a good idea? Well, his boss was just poisoned in Paul’s living room right in front of him, and then somebody broke into his apartment; now he thinks they’re trying to kill him. *Finally Paul’s got a story he can sell, if he can catch the murderer before the murderer catches him.

Vol. 3: CRIME CZAR*

Tubby Dubonnet can't forget the last words that escaped an old friend's lips, and he can't get out of the way of a political campaign that's turning rough. Obsessed with the idea that a shadowy crime boss may be pulling the strings that have cost good people their lives, Tubby is entering into a test of courage with the most violent men in New Orleans. And as if that weren't dangerous enough, he’s just picked up the worst ally he could ever find: a beautiful prostitute gunning for revenge. 

*Vol. 4: ROYAL FLUSH*

Unlicensed PI Jake Samson is understandably nervous about infiltrating a local Marin County neo-Nazi group called the Aryan Command. After all, he _is_ Jewish. But when the doe-eyed teenage goddaughter of his oldest friend begs him to help her boyfriend--harebrained, reformed skinhead Royal Subic--Jake finds he can't "just say no." Royal, who's too terrified to defect, is not only disenchanted with his recent brush with right-wing extremism (and a regrettable tattoo), he's afraid for his life--and he has the murder of a Command member-turned-defector to point to for proof. As Jake investigates, a complex conspiracy begins to unfold, including a plan to assassinate an outspoken talk-show host, a complicated web of local police and governmental infiltrators (some of them dirty themselves), and a possible international connection.

*Vol. 5: VECTOR*

Detective Cobb Takamura's idea of a busy night is a few drunken tourists and a jaywalker. That is, until the flood of killings begins, when suddenly the tropical paradise he calls home becomes a raging inferno of violence and bloodshed. Seemingly the victims—who all died screaming, of unknown causes, have nothing in common.

ONLY a tough scientist and a clever island cop can stop a ruthless cabal from loosing a weapon potentially more lethal than nuclear war on an unsuspecting world!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Between Two Thieves: A Gripping Private Detective Mystery (Between Two Thieves Private Investigator Crime Thriller series Book 1)*













*"Crime thriller at its best!" The thrilling page turner from Solomon Carter.

A HERO IS MISSING... A BODY IS FOUND ON THE BEACH... AND A DESPERATE FRIEND BEGS DETECTIVE EVA ROBERTS TO SAVE HER LIFE

Private Investigator Eva Roberts is hired by a former school friend to save her life. Eva must stop her husband’s spiralling violence before Lauren's life ends in tragedy. But all is not as it seems. The violence is sinister, but the real danger lies elsewhere.*

But the domestic case soon feels like a distraction when a second body is found on the beach... And what started out as a day of relaxation soon turns into a dangerous nightmare.

*The beach murders appear to have nothing in common. But the truth goes deep into the heart of a crimewave which is tearing the town apart.*

The private detectives follow the clues to track down a killer… and Eva’s case takes a twist at the worst possible time.

Mystery, danger, and intrigue lure Roberts and Bradley into a deadly case of dark crime and even more sinister motives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**undle of Trouble (A Humorous Cozy Mystery) (A Maternal Instincts Mystery Book 1) *











⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ From USA Today Bestselling Author Diana Orgain ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

A body has been dredged from the San Francisco Bay. Kate Connolly, pregnant and ready to pop, has reason to fear it may be her long lost brother-in-law. When a private investigator begins nosing around, Kate decides on a new career path. Battling sleep deprivation, diaper blowouts and breastfeeding mishaps she muddles through her own investigation, Mommy style:

To do:
1. Find Killer
2. Figure out hideous breast pump.
3. Avoid cranky cop.
4. Send out Make birth announcements.
5. Buy pink paper for the birth announcements.
6. FIND KILLER

Family life has never been so exciting, but after Kate launches her own female detective agency, she may just get more than she bargained for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**utch Courage: A Brandy Wyne Mystery *













*Being a rich widow isn't all it's cracked up to be.*

I was two days, five hours, and fourteen minutes away from my first appointment with a divorce lawyer I couldn’t afford when my husband, not so fondly known as The Jerk, plowed into a tree at high speed and made me a widow before I could become a divorcée. His death didn’t bother me much, but the fact he’d been driving a brand new Porsche I knew nothing about was a tad upsetting.
And that was before I discovered his various banking and investment accounts stuffed with a whole lot of cash I _definitely_ hadn’t known existed. Widowhood, it turned out, was a whole lot more profitable than I’d ever have imagined.
It wasn’t long before I’d ditched the Goodwill hand-me-downs I’d been wearing in favor of Versace and Chanel, bought my own brand new Porsche, then driven all the way across country to the Chica Perdida Hotel, the ultra-luxurious resort on Chica Perdida Key in the Florida Keys, which was about as far from California and my old life as I could get and still keep my feet on the ground.
The Chica promised sun, sand, and every luxury a girl could want. I assumed it was just bad luck that it also included a dead body on the beach. That is, I did until the local Chief of Police somehow connected the dead man with my dead husband and promptly started eyeing me for the role of Murder Suspect Numero Uno!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Harder They Fall: A Gripping Private Detective Crime Mystery (Harder They Fall Private Investigator Crime Thriller Series Book 1)*













*A BLOODY VENDETTA HAS BEGUN.

Detective Dan Bradley becomes the victim of a devastating attack. Bradley and his partner Eva Roberts are left to pick up the pieces. But they soon learn of other victims.*

The private detectives must track down a villain unlike any they have ever known. Relentless and bitterly cruel, he strikes people from Dan Bradley’s past. Each victim is connected to the boxing club where Bradley boxed in his youth, but the targets have little else in common.

Bradley hunts for suspects and potential new victims, but without an obvious motive, progress proves almost impossible. Yet plenty of people are depending on him. Bradley is determined to stop the villain before the senseless attacks turn into murders. But Dan is weak and needs time to heal - time he can ill afford.

Events take the detectives to North Devon to investigate the mysterious murder of a celebrity blogger…

Their nightmare tracks them down.

And the vendetta is taken to the next level.

But Bradley has no choice… He must face his demons or die trying…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*T**he Potential: (The Chris Morehouse Series – Book 1) *













Chris Morehouse is a chauffeur for the US Government in Germany. Navigating his way through the tight streets of Bonn, he encounters a sight he one day half expected. The US ambassador to Germany’s car coming under attack. His fight-or-flight instinct kicked in, but he was conflicted. This wasn’t his fight. Should he move forward and engage the enemy as he was trained, or look the other way and speed off to safety?

With an uncanny ability to take in everything and size up a situation instantly, Chris aimed his car at a machine-gun toting terrorist and mashed the gas. It would be his first kill for the CIA, but it would not be his last.

Surviving the attack was one thing, but solving the incident would be another. Chris’s instincts tell him he could be the next target. The FBI doesn’t think so, the CIA is unsure. But a terrorist, a mercenary and a corrupt politician may have other ideas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Cult of Venus: Templars and the Ancient Goddess (Templars in America Series Book 7) *













Historians Cameron Thorne and Amanda Spencer-Gunn discover a 14th-century journal which confirms a long-rumored historical heresy: The medieval Church outlawed the Knights Templar because the warrior monks were secretly worshiping the ancient Goddess. The journal also sucks Cam and Amanda into the orbit of a ruthless cabal of modern-day pagans intent on pushing America into the loving arms of the Goddess—whether America wants succor there or not.

Based on actual historical artifacts, and illustrated.

Publishers Weekly says of the author, "BRODY DOES A TERRIFIC JOB OF WRAPPING HIS RESEARCH IN A FAST-PACED THRILL RIDE."

This is a stand-alone novel with recurring characters. These books can be read in any order.

_WARNING: Not recommended for readers with strong religious beliefs._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Last Line - thriller boxed set: Full of gripping international action, twists and suspense *













*Revenge or Duty.

Could you make the choice?*


Jenna Royal must make this choice.
To avenge the death of her murdered sister.
Or stand up and fight for freedom of the nation.

There is no time to do both.
She must choose...
Or we'll all face the consequences.

A team must be built.
A force must be resisted.
The midnight hour is here....

The Last Line thriller boxed set.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**ruit Tree Gardening: 9 SIMPLE STEPS INCLUDING SITE SELECTION, POLLINATION AND FERTILIZATION, PRUNING, SMALL SPACES, PEST CONTROL, TROPICAL FRUIT TREES, BERRIES, AND HARVESTING *













*How to grow a thriving orchard and reap a bountiful harvest in less than a year – in both urban and non-urban settings*
Would you like to supplement your diet with healthy and delicious fruits from your backyard, but you feel like the space is too small?

Do you like the idea of having an orchard right outside your window but have zero ideas of where you should start?

Have your previous attempts of growing a fruit garden failed, and you want to give it another shot?

Fruit trees are fun to grow and will reward you with years of *fresh, juicy homegrown produce*.

However, the process can be excruciating, especially if you don’t know the best varieties to grow or how to control pests and diseases.

*A home fruit garden requires futuristic thinking*, more than a vegetable garden would. While vegetables last a season or two in the garden, most fruits, shrubs, and trees live for 10 to 50 years or more.

With a little planning and guidance, you will soon be biting into mellow fruits from trees in your backyard – including cherries, plums, pears, apples, and more.

All you need is to learn how to care for the trees, which you will find inside.

In _Fruit Tree Gardening_, you’ll discover:


*How to pick the right fruit tree varieties for your growing zone* and needs to ensure the plants don’t die
How to effectively plan and prepare the planting site to lay a good foundation for your incoming trees
How to choose the right irrigation system for your orchard and keep your fruit trees nourished all year long
*Examples of fruit garden plans for different regions* – including a guide to help you design your small backyard space
How to plant fruits to ensure proper pollination, fertilization, and flourishing growth of your produce
Different fruit tree *propagation methods* with step-by-step instructions to help you grow your trees without spending money on costly grafts
When and how to harvest fruits to ensure you collect them at their best and prevent wasting your hard work
*How to boost fruit production, encourage growth, and protect your trees from dangerous diseases*
How to look after fruit trees during all seasons, practice organic farming, and control pests in your garden
_And much more…_

Many urban gardeners avoid growing fruits because they think it’s too much work and impossible to hack, but this guide will show you a way around it.

Selecting, planting, and growing fruit trees is much easier than you would imagine – and with the simple terms used inside, it won’t be long before you become a pro.

It’s time to grow your mini-orchard and *bask in years of harvest and sweetness* from your labor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**merica Entering World War I (1917-1918 ): The U.S. Army Before the War, Mobilization of Manpower, Building the American Expeditionary Forces, American ... Men and Materiel, The AEF Joins the Fight *












America's entry into the World War in April 1917 presented the United States Army with its greatest challenge in the nation's history. This book examines the U.S. Army's involvement in the Great War from the declaration of war on 6 April 1917 through the initial phase of the German Spring Offensive in March–April 1918. Finally, this book is enriched with the official documents of the U.S. Government from the Fist World War.
Contents:
Strategic Setting
The U.S. Army Before the War
American Military and Civilian Leadership
The Amalgamation Debate
Mobilization of Manpower
Building the AEF, 1917
American Soldiers Begin Arriving
Training the AEF
Men and Materiel in the AEF
The War Department: Challenges and Reform
Strategic Crisis on the Western Front
The AEF Joins the Fight
Official Documents of the U.S. Government from the Great War
Official Positions of Principal Persons Mentioned in the Correspondence
The Continuation and Further Spread of the War—Efforts Toward Peace
The Continuation of the War—Participation of the United States
Neutral Rights
Neutral Duties
Belligerent Rights and Practice
Other Problems and Responsibilities


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Second World War, Vol. 3: The War at Sea (Essential Histories Book 1) *












This volume provides a comprehensive guide to three major theaters of combat: the Atlantic, the Mediterranean, and the Indian Ocean. The war at sea was a critical contest, as sea-lanes provided the logistical arteries for British and subsequent Allied armies fighting on the three continents of Africa, Asia, and Europe. Land forces ultimately won World War II, but the battles at sea fundamentally altered the balance of military power on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**assport To Hiroshima: The Unthinkable, Inspiring Journey of a Japanese-American Family Based on a True Story *













From the memories of survivors… a personal and historic account of life before and after the atom bomb.





*Toshiharu Kano was a three month old unborn son* when the United States dropped the nuclear bomb, Little Boy, on Hiroshima, Japan. He and his sister, Yorie, tell their family’s story.


*Monday morning, August 6, 1945:* A clear blue sky stretched over Hiroshima City. The smell of breakfast drifted through the streets as neighborhoods came alive with chatter. Birds sang, dogs barked, cats stretched in the shade of trees and a United States B-29 Superfortress bomber, the Enola Gay, headed for the Ota River prepared to drop the first nuclear bomb used in warfare.

*Through the window of his bedroom, Colonel Kubota* saw the bomb fall from the plane. He waited, ready to assess the damage and take control of the situation. The weapon of mass destruction grew larger and brighter as his heart pounded out the seconds to detonation. _*seven… six…*_

*Major Toshiyuki Nekomoto* was one step outside the railroad overpass on the road to the his barracks. High school girls were a few yards beyond the shelter of the bridge, walking in the opposite direction. *five… four…*

_*Inside the Nekomoto home* on Nishi Hakushima Street, half a mile from the bomber’s target, Toshiyuki’s wife, *Shizue,* held *Toshio*, breastfeeding her hungry boy. His crying had delayed her going outside to wash the laundry. Nearby, daughter *Yorie* played mommy with a doll strapped onto her back with an Obi. Inside Shizue beat the new heart of her three month fetus.

*Shizue looked up when she heard the dreaded drone of the B-29 bomber* and prayed it would pass over the city as the others had. But the sound of the engine grew stronger. She stopped breathing. The baby in her womb fluttered like a fish thrown into a dry bucket. Neighborhood dogs exploded into a barking frenzy; silencing the chirping of birds, the incessant chirr of cicadas and a mother’s heart ticking off the last seconds of promises tomorrow would never keep.

*three… two…*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Accurate as an American Sniper – US Military Handbooks: Improve Your Marksmanship & Field Techniques: Combat Fire Methods, Night Fire Training, Moving ... Movement & Position Selection... *




  







The sniper has special abilities, training and equipment. His job is to deliver highly accurate rifle fire against targets, which cannot be engaged successfully by the regular rifleman because of range, size, location, fleeting nature, or visibility. This e-book provides information needed to become an excellent shooter. It is organized as a reference for snipers and it leads through the material needed to conduct sniper training. Subjects include equipment, weapon capabilities, fundamentals of marksmanship and ballistics, field skills, mission planning, and skill sustainment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**lack and White (The Frontiers Book 1) *













Terry Clark grew up surrounded by his parent’s life’s work, the rescue and rehabilitation of cetaceans. Born just after first contact with the Galactic Union, he’s never known a time when aliens weren’t visiting Earth. At 10 years old, he had a normal life, until a visit from one of the aliens resulted in a ground-breaking discovery. The cetaceans have a developed and complex language…and it can be deciphered by the aliens’ translators.

When Terry’s father begins using alien implant technology to test the boundaries of the cetaceans’ language and society, though, he goes too far, and the fledgling world government becomes involved. Without warning, the scientists are labeled as criminals, and the cetaceans are scheduled for termination. In order to save the cetaceans, the researchers have to flee off-world with them.

In the Lupasha star system, Terry tries to begin a new life. While the world is ideal for the cetaceans, it’s difficult for their Human wardens. Even worse, the planet’s previous owners now want it back. As they don’t mind killing all the Humans in the process, Terry is trapped in a life or death struggle, which leads to a discovery that could change the course of humanity’s role in the galaxy.

*Welcome to the “Frontiers” series, the first young adult collection set in the wildly popular Four Horsemen Universe.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Trailer, Get Your Kicks!: The Time Travel Trailer, Book 3 *












Lynne McBriar swore her vintage trailer would stay in a museum where it would be safe from further time travel. But when a museum in Texas wants to borrow it, she determines that she must deliver it herself. Her husband Kurt convinces her to take it along Route 66 for research he is doing. What starts out as a family vacation soon turns deadly. Travel can be dangerous any time, but when your trip involves the Time Travel Trailer, who knows where (or when) you will end up? The family encounters early restaurants and motels along the Mother Road and even runs into a little romance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**onster Hunt NYC *













*Monsters have invaded New York City!*

Well, at least for those who have the illegal Monster Hunter app, like musician Chase Knowles.

Through the app, Chase becomes the Alpha to two powerful Huntresses: a sexy half-dragon whose combat prowess is matched only by her mouth, and a dangerously beautiful warrior with two killer blades and an insatiable appetite for... reading.

Avoiding arrest for long enough to earn some money is at the top of their to-do list, but there's a sinister reason the app has been banned... And Chase isn't the only one playing with fire.


Warning: Monster Hunt NYC contains a light harem, monster girls, augmented reality, fantasy violence, a ton of action, and GameLit and LitRPG concepts. It was inspired by the Persona games, Pokemon Go!, and Scott Pilgrim vs. the World.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**onster Hunt NYC 2 *












The illegal Monster Hunt app has definitely done a number on Chase Knowles’ life, transforming him from a down-on-his-luck musician to the Alpha of two incredible Huntresses. Along with his bandmate, Iris, the group has taken New York City by storm, hunting and brawling in the city’s landmarks and hard-to-reach spaces.

But there is more to the Monster Hunt app than catch or sell.

An exclusive world known as EverLife presents new challenges, new adventure, and a mystery that none have been able to solve.

It also presents new foes.

Warning: Monster Hunt NYC contains a light harem with monster girls, augmented reality,fantasy violence, a ton of action, and GameLit/LitRPG concepts. It was inspired by the _Persona_ Games, _Pokemon Go!_, and _Scott Pilgrim vs. the World_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**itch Ways: 20 Full-Length Novels (and 1 Novella) Featuring Witches, Wizards, Vampires, Shifters, and More! *












_*It’s time to get your witch on….*_

More than *one million words* of witchy goodness! Get ready to be transported with this magical boxed set of stories from _NY Times, USA Today, _and national bestselling authors! In this collection, you’ll find witches, wizards, and warlocks, along with vampires, shifters, and other creatures of the night.

The Witch Ways boxed set includes these first-in-series paranormal romance and urban fantasy stories:

*STORM BORN* - Christine Pope 

*STICKS AND STONES* - Meredith Medina

*DEUS EX MAGICAL* - Kat Parrish

*THE COVEN PRINCESS* - Lily Luchesi

*SHADES OF MAGICK* - Julia Crane

*CALLED* - J.A. Belfield 

*BEWITCHING BEDLAM* - Yasmine Galenorn

*GRAVE MISTAKE* - Christine Pope

*INDUCTION* - T.K. Eldridge

*DEATH’S HAND* - SM Reine

*A QUESTION OF FAITH* - Nicole Zoltack

*BEWARE THE VIOLET* - Maria Vermisoglou

*BURIED MAGIC* - TJ Green

*LUNA* - Stella Fitzsimons

*GHOST OF A CHANCE* - Cherie Claire

*HOW TO SNAG A SHIFTER* - Karin de Havin

*THE PERFECT BREW* - Jo-Ann Carson

*PROPHECY OF THREE* - Ashley McLeo

*VANILLA BEAN VAMPIRE* - Selina J. Eckert

*A WITCHY MISTAKE* - Rhonda Hopkins

*WHAT THE CAT KNEW* - P.D. Workman


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Blacktop Blues: A Dieselpunk Adventure (The Crossover Case Files Book 1) *













*He's lost his girl and now his mind. Jed Strait survived the war, but will his homecoming be the death of him?*
Jed Strait made it through the war unscathed. Or at least, that's what he thought. But now that he's home, he's not so sure, because he’s plagued by horrifying flashbacks. Only, they're visions of events that never occurred.

All he wants is to reconnect with the woman he left behind and get on with his life, but according to the visions, that's the worst thing he could do. If he follows Annabelle to LA, his nightmares could actually become real, but staying in New York with no Annabelle and no explanations will surely drive him mad.

Damned if he goes and damned if he stays, the only path forward is the one leading west, to the final crescendo of either marriage, misery or madness waiting for him at the end of a road that’s paved with The Blacktop Blues.

Fans of hard-boiled detective stories and Dieselpunk science fiction will enjoy _The Blacktop Blues_, the first installment in the thrilling Crossover Case Files series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*K**iller Bait: A Clarity Bloom Humorous Mystery Novel *













Social media expert Clarity Bloom is loving her job at a high-tech gadget corporation in Seattle—that is, until her BFF Janice turns up dead.

Much to the chagrin of her brother, Zen, a homicide detective, Clarity throws caution to the wind and jumps into the investigation with both feet.

Zen’s ultra-handsome detective partner, Hunter, encourages Clarity to learn self-defense—especially since she’s getting closer to discovering who the killer is. Using her social media sleuthing skills, she sets out to bait the murderer.

Is she clever enough to entrap the killer? Or will she end up as the catch of the day?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**raks in a Marriage (The Mah Jongg Mysteries Book 1) *












When Sydney Bonner overhears a fellow mah jongg player arguing on the phone with her husband, she realizes the couple’s “perfect marriage” isn’t all it appears to be. A few days later, the husband is found dead, his head bashed in. Fearing she’ll be considered the most likely suspect, the widow prevails upon Sydney and her three friends—Marianne, Kat and Micki—to find out who really killed him. Though none of these four fun-loving, take-charge retirees has any training as detectives, the women agree to launch a secret investigation. As they dig under the happy veneer of their community’s social life, they find more than enough suspects, from shady ladies to resentful golf buddies, to keep them looking over their shoulders. Could the murderer be lurking among the talent in a chaotic production put on by Sydney’s husband, who will do anything to keep busy in retirement? Could the sheriff, who may have more than a professional interest in chanteuse Kat, end up pinning the crime on the women instead? Each discovery during their investigations and their weekly mah jongg game keeps them running as they close in on the killer—but the killer may also be closing in on them.This cozy mystery, the first in the Mah Jongg Mystery series, features four retired amateur sleuths who live in the small Florida town of Serendipity Springs, all female and all friends who play the game of mah jongg together. Though they don't set out to investigate murder, after their first experience in this story, others start looking to them to help investigate subsequent homicides and questionable accidents. In this first book, Sydney Bonner takes the lead, although she turns to her three friends for help. Though this series features four protagonists, the others will take the lead in subsequent stories. Two are married, one is divorced and the fourth, who has been single all her life while she tended to her ailing mother, now finds herself the object of the sheriff's attention in this series. The four don't seek out murder; somehow the circumstances and those affected drag them in. Meanwhile, as they attempt to gather information, life goes on in their community in such activities as a women's club, a social group for those over 50, real estate transactions, numerous stops at the local coffeehouse, and even a shopping trip to Naples. Sydney's husband, Trip, and her friend Marianne Putnam's husband, Beau, are golf buddies who spend many a day on the course. When not there, Trip is busy seeking to build a new post retirement life, and Beau is often prevailed upon to join in Trip's latest activity, which in this first book is a town follies. Kat Faulkner has lived a frugal life until winning big in a lottery shortly after her mother's death; suddenly, Kat has money and doesn't know how to spend it. But her divorced friend and freelance writer, Micki Demetrius, does, even if it's to guide Kat through a makeover and wardrobe change for her lounge act.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**appy Birthday Murder (A Reporter Roland Bean Cozy Mystery) *











_*Make a wish for ... murder?*_

When reporter Roland Bean turns the big three-oh, his wife throws him, and his fraternal twin sister Robyn, a huge birthday bash.

The festive occasion is lively and fun until a fight between his sister and her boyfriend ends the night on a sour note. Beanie decides to console Robyn but almost hits a man staggering in the road as he drives to her townhouse.

A man who turns out to be Robyn’s boyfriend and what’s worse, he’s been shot.

The boyfriend’s dying words shake Beanie to his core: _Robyn ... shot ... me_.

Refusing to believe his twin sister killed a man, Beanie vows to use his investigative skills to prove her innocence.

He discovers plenty of suspects as he delves into the doctor’s dirty dealings, but can he solve the case before the killer makes him the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*T**he Sasha McCandless Series: Volume 1 (Books 1-3) (The Sasha McCandless Box Set Series) *













*Now available in one volume, the first three full-length novels in the USA TODAY bestselling Sasha McCandless legal thriller series.*

*IRREPARABLE HARM*

_*Skillful plotting, surprising twists, and a cracking pace keep readers turning the pages in this gripping legal thriller. Downloaded by more than one million readers!*_

Attorney Sasha McCandless has one goal: Make partner at the best firm in town. Then a plum assignment plunges her into a world of deceit and danger.

She's tapped to defend an airline when a commercial flight crashes, killing everyone aboard. It's her big chance—high-stakes litigation for an important client. But, as she digs into the evidence, people close to the case start dying. When she discovers the crash was intentional, she teams up with a federal air marshal to prevent another disaster.

Soon, Sasha has a brand-new life goal: Stop a madman before he kills her.

*INADVERTENT DISCLOSURE*

*Tiny dynamo Sasha McCandless returns in the acclaimed follow-up to Irreparable Harm!*

_*It was supposed to be a routine discovery motion. It wasn't.*_

When Sasha travels to rural Clear Brook County for a discovery argument, the judge appoints her counsel to an angry senior citizen facing a competency hearing. Then she's attacked by a group of environmental activists who mistake her for an oil and gas industry executive. Fracking of the Marcellus Shale has left the community bitterly divided and mistrustful of outsiders.

She's eager for her appointment to end so she can leave for good. Then the town's only judge is murdered, and she can't walk away. Instead, she races to find the killer against a backdrop of secrets, backroom deals, and corruption, as the town threatens to fracture beyond repair.

*IRRETRIEVABLY BROKEN*

*“Till death do us part” takes on gruesome significance in Irretrievably Broken.*

Prescott & Talbott is reeling from the murder of partner Ellen Mortenson—allegedly at the hands of her estranged husband—when a photograph of the dead woman is delivered to the law firm, her face Xed out and "ONE DOWN" scrawled across the bottom. Within days, a second partner is murdered, her husband also accused.

Sasha doesn't practice criminal defense, but her former firm asks her to represent Ellen’s husband. Owing Prescott a favor, she takes the case despite her misgivings. Soon she’s representing both of the so-called Lady Lawyer Killers. The long hours take a toll on her own nascent relationship.

That’s the least of Sasha’s troubles, though. The real killer is waging a vendetta for a past case gone wrong—and there's one more lawyer on his list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**onorable Death (Detective Kacy Lang Book 1) *













*Everything a detective novel should be--gripping, clever, and filled with deep characters*.


*Ninety-nine shovels of dirt on the grave, ninety-nine shovels of dirt…*

Brilliant but troubled Detective Kacy Lang and her partner, Dave Capello, aren’t the perfect detectives, but they are the perfect team. When the body of Kacy’s twin brother washes up from the icy depths of the Chicago River she’s positive she knows who did it. The same man who buried her alive two years earlier. A killer more ghost than man as no one had ever seen his face and lived to tell about it.

Kyle had been a druggie and small time thug. He’d taken something, and someone out there was desperate to get it back. Bodies were piling up and her adoptive parents were at the top of Kacy’s list of suspects. The killer wasn’t finished, and the only thing she knew for sure… he was coming for her.

*A multilayered, fast-paced archaeological dig of a mystery.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**lorida Sinking (Will Harper Mystery Series Book 7) *













*Water, water everywhere--

Deadlier than you’d think!*

In Will Harper’s latest hardboiled, action-packed adventure, Floridian families are shocked--and occasionally killed--when their brand-new houses start falling into the earth. The culprit? Lethal sinkholes worsened by climate change. *But government officials and one particularly greedy developer keep turning a blind eye.

And as the homeowners suddenly realize their sinkhole-ridden land is worthless, they’re sometimes driven to homicidal behavior...*

Will, a semi-retired investigative reporter turned amateur sleuth, is too big-hearted not to get involved. While researching a hard-hitting expose on climate change and the quality of water in Florida, he discovers the deceitful real estate developer is constructing an entire development on top of a massive sinkhole. *Whole neighborhoods could slide into the muck!*

The developer will stop at nothing to conceal his intricate fraud, but luckily, *Will comes equipped with his ever-sharp prose, his commitment to Florida social issues, his beloved trawler, The Wanderlust, and a little help from his friends.

Still, the shoddy real estate cartel’s a behemoth— fortunately for the reader, it won’t be easy!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Heart Ladder: A Suspenseful Psychological Thriller With a Mindbending Twist *












*The Heart Ladder is a powerhouse psychological thriller, praised for its taut characterisation, unique delivery, and a genre-bending twist ending that will leave readers breathless.*

As the war in Vietnam stutters to a close, a heavily pregnant Faith flees America for a new life in England. Leaving behind everything she knew, including the mystery of what happened to the father of her unborn child after he went missing behind enemy lines. Three decades on and her son, thirty-something slacker Dan, knows he's wasting his life in pubs, nightclubs, and his dead-end job. That all changes, though, when a man with storied eyes and an old army jacket introduces himself as the father Dan never had a chance to know.

But is Jacob, a battered and broken war veteran, really who he claims to be?

As he and Dan kindle their relationship, more and more comes under question; including Jacob's true purpose in seeking Dan out, the unanswered mysteries of his past, and the pivotal role he'll play in Dan's uncertain future. Soon, Dan comes to understand that his life is very far from meaningless - and that the choices he's being forced to make might have deadly and irredeemable consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Crime Beat: Washington, D.C.*













_A brilliant reporter, haunted by her husband's death...

A disgraced cop, tangled in a web of lies...

Two unlikely heroes, brought together by one unthinkable crime in..._

*The Crime Beat, Episode 2: Washington, D.C.*
At the rooftop bar of the famed Watergate Hotel in Washington, D.C., a former Vice President is assassinated. Across the Potomac River, a mysterious sniper leaves a fifty caliber rifle on the bed of his hotel room, then disappears.

Crime reporter Jane Cole and NYPD cop Robert Warren have clues no one else has. But as they arrive in D.C. to investigate, they're hit with a series of coverups and misdirections. And as they close in on the killer, they realize that they, too, are being tracked.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Crime Beat: New York (A Cole & Warren Crime Thriller Book 1)*












_A brilliant reporter, haunted by her husband's death...

A disgraced cop, tangled in a web of lies...

Two unlikely heroes, brought together by one unthinkable crime in...._

*The Crime Beat, Episode 1: New York*

Perched on the soft tar of a New York City rooftop, a mysterious sniper fires a single round from a fifty caliber rifle. Five stories below, his target collapses on the marble steps of the Metropolitan Museum of Art, dead.

Crime reporter Jane Cole needs this story badly. Suspended NYPD cop Robert Warren is desperate to clear his name. They don't trust each other, but they make the perfect team. And as Cole and Warren track the killer, they uncover a plot so ruthless it shocks the conscience, a crime so expansive it will rock the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*V**alor: The Complete Series: A Military Sci-Fi Box Set *



  








*Get the Valor Box Set, featuring all three books in the Dragon Award-nominated series. 1000+ pages of suspense-filled, military fiction set around a conspiracy on a hostile planet.*

_"A tour de force."--*David Weber, NYT bestselling author of the Honor Harrington Series.*_

Special Agent Jackson Fischer is a man after truth. When a military operation to extract a high-ranking ambassador from the war-torn, border-world of Stonemeyer ends in disaster, Fischer is called in to investigate.

A whole platoon went in, but only three Alliance Marines returned home, the rest killed in action along with hundreds of civilians. With tensions between the Holloman Alliance and Stonemeyer rising, Fischer attempts to stitch the pieces together. One thing becomes more and more certain: The surviving Marines are lying.

As the truth unfurls, Fischer begins to realize this was far more than a simple rescue mission...and that the truth might be something best left buried.

*Filled with action, mystery, and well-crafted characters, the Valor Series will pull you into a world of war, conspiracy, and betrayal. It's perfect for fans of David Weber’s Honorverse, or Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan with a futuristic flair.

Grab the entire series in this special-edition omnibus today!*

Books included in the set:
Book 1: Edge of Valor
Book 2: Echoes of Valor
Book 3: Enemy of Valor


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**eretic: A Military Archaeological Space Adventure (The Zenophobia Saga Book 1) *













*Where did the Zenomorphs come from?*

Tigers, wolves, gorillas, and bears. Four planets at each other’s throats. But they have too much in common for it to be a fluke. Just mentioning the possibility that they descended from the same place gets one labeled as a Heretic.

When Sankar comes into possession of a religious text that hints at where they came from, he seizes the opportunity and makes it his mission to find the Truth.

But he needs help from all the races. _With a stolen warship and a ragtag band, Sankar sets out to answer the question that is illegal to ask._

Zenophobia. Where fear of the other races started a religion and perpetuated a war.

It’s time for the worlds to embrace the future by learning their past. But the governments aren’t keen on upsetting the status quo and do everything in their power to stop Sankar and his team.

_Island of Dr. Moreau meets Indiana Jones, in space, with cutting edge technology…_

From two award winning science fiction authors, an archaeological space adventure that you’ll want to read_ today.

Authors’ note: We went with Zenophobia with a “z” vice xenophobia because the version with the “x” was too rooted in bad stuff that happens on Earth. This is a story set in space._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**ullivan's Secret (Marie Bartek & The SIPS Team Book 1) *













Dr. Marie Bartek enjoys a simple life as the veterinarian of Sullivan's Island — until her psychic abilities suddenly return after eighteen years.

Shaken by the spirits that now haunt her every moment, Marie confides in her best friend. Together, they form the Sullivan’s Island Paranormal Society: SIPS.

As new and unlikely friendships begin, Marie learns to channel her powers. When they find out that the spirits are trying to warn her of an evil presence on the island, Marie and her friends set out to bring a vicious serial killer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*X **Marks the Murder: A Wendy Grace Mystery (Wendy Grace Mysteries)*













*She went looking for buried treasure. What she found was far more sinister.*

Discover your new favorite amateur sleuth!

Wendy Grace has just retired after thirty years of teaching grade school. She and her second husband, James, have moved to the tiny town of Wandering Cove on the idyllic Oregon coast and are looking forward to filling the second half of their lives with new adventures. But Wendy did not expect that those new adventures would include murder!
On a seemingly bucolic Saturday afternoon, Wendy heads out with a local metal detector and shipwreck historian to try her hand at metal detecting on the beach right by her new home. As the historian regales Wendy with stories of the local shipwreck and its legendary lost treasure, Wendy is prepared to find the ubiquitous bottle caps, dropped coins, and maybe a lost bit of jewelry. What she ultimately discovers, however, is far more sinister.
While working on the challenge of identifying the victim, Wendy quickly digs up more long-buried secrets than anyone expected.

X Marks the Murder is the first in the new Wendy Grace mysteries series. Readers who love the stories of MC Beaton, Elin Hilderbrand, TE Kinsey, Louise Penny, and Ann Cleeves will love Wendy Grace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Jeri Howard Anthology: Books 6-9 (The Jeri Howard Anthology Series Book 2) *













*Vol. 6-9 of the AWARD-WINNING Jeri Howard Murder Mystery Series* now comes in a handsome box set at an even more appealing price! "Dawson keeps *suspense and interest at high pitch*." -_Publishers Weekly_

*If you’re a fan of Dick Francis, or love female sleuths like Sue Grafton’s Kinsey Millhone, Linda Barnes’ Carlotta Carlyle and Marcia Muller’s Sharon McCone, Jeri Howard will be your next favorite character — a shrewd, savvy PI who dominates any case that comes her way.

“*Dawson writes *believable dialogue*, creates quickly realized and *appealing characters* and has a *particularly nice atmospheric touch*.*”*_-San Francisco Examiner_


*A CREDIBLE THREAT*

A UC Berkeley undergrad fears the worst when her shared house receives multiple threats from an unknown antagonizer.

*WITNESS TO EVIL*

A seventeen-year-old Jeri tracked down when she swiped her mother's credit card and took off for Paris is now a "person of interest" in a murder case--and, once again, in the wind.

*WHERE THE BODIES ARE BURIED*

Jeri's newest client was about to blow the whistle on a large food manufacturer just before he took a header out his fifth-floor apartment window--but he hadn't yet told her what it was about. Next step:Undercover in the corporate office.

*A KILLING AT THE TRACK*

Set in the fascinating and forbidden racetrack backside. Dawson's complex plot is a pleasure--one dead jockey, then two dead jockeys, three exotic poisons, and several possible payoffs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*V**endetta: A Vigilante Justice Crime Thriller (Gia Santella Crime Thriller Series Book 1) *













*Vowing vendetta, the grieving daughter must stay one step ahead of a ruthless killer*

_"A new feisty, smart heroine and an exciting beginning of a new series!"_

Giada Valentina Santella's life has fallen apart.

Her efforts to drown the grief of losing her parents with self-destructive behavior come to a screeching halt when an unexpected letter reveals that her loved ones were murdered.

Now Gia changes her focus to revenge.

*To avoid yet another family death, Gia has a bloody choice to make: kill or be killed.*

_"Gia is a completely new heroine for the modern era. Belcamino has created a wonderful cast of characters, as incredible and flawed as any I've encountered. The storyline is suspenseful and gripping, and the pace is sure to keep the reader fully engaged until the last page." - Amazon_

*Vendetta* is the first book in the USA TODAY Bestselling Gia Santella Crime Thriller series. If you like take-charge heroines, fast-paced page turners, and gritty dramas, then you’ll love Kristi Belcamino’s tale of revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*V**igilante: A Vigilante Justice Crime Thriller (Gia Santella Crime Thriller Series Book 2) *













*Hate crimes. Missing people. Dark secrets.*

Vigilante heiress Gia Santella is facing her most dangerous enemy yet. 

When a hate group infiltrates Gia's San Francisco neighborhood, a student journalist at U.C. Berkeley reporting on the group disappears. 

Gia's search for the missing student unravels dark secrets that threaten to destroy her beloved neighborhood. She is caught in a race against time to find the young journalist before it's too late. If she fails, more innocent people will die ... 

And it will all be her fault

Vigilante is a page-turning dark and gritty thriller packed with edge-of-your-seat suspense. It is perfect for fans of Lisa Gardner, Patricia Cornwell, and Gregg Hurwitz


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*E**dwina *












*A terrifying nail-biting thriller from the Queen of Plot Twists!*
Marie-Therese is about to take in another child in foster care. But Edwina is no ordinary girl as Marie-Therese is about to discover. Stories of death and destruction follow her trail and soon events in the small Danish town will take a decidedly macabre turn on one horrifying and endless night.

EDWINA is a spinoff from the third book in Willow Rose's Rebekka Franck Series Five, Six...Grab Your Crucifix, but can be read separately.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Weirder War Two: More Strange Facts, Unsolved Mysteries and Tall Tales from the Second World War (Weird War Two Book 2)*












_Did a Warner Bros. cartoon prophesize the use of the atom bomb? Did the Allies really plan to use stink bombs on the enemy? Why did the Nazis make their own version of Titanic and why were polar bear photographs appearing throughout Europe?_

The Second World War was the bloodiest of all wars. Mass armies of men trudged, flew or rode from battlefields as far away as North Africa to central Europe, from India to Burma, from the Philippines to the borders of Japan. It saw the first aircraft carrier sea battle, and the indiscriminate use of terror against civilian populations in ways not seen since the Thirty Years War. Nuclear and incendiary bombs erased entire cities. V weapons brought new horror from the skies: the V1 with their hideous grumbling engines, the V2 with sudden, unexpected death. People were systematically starved: in Britain food had to be rationed because of the stranglehold of U-Boats, while in Holland the German blockage of food and fuel saw 30,000 die of starvation in the winter of 1944/5. It was a catastrophe for millions.

At a time of such enormous crisis, scientists sought ever more inventive weapons, or devices to help halt the war. Civilians were involved as never before, with women taking up new trades, proving themselves as capable as their male predecessors whether in the factories or the fields.

The stories in this book are of courage, of ingenuity, of hilarity in some cases, or of great sadness, but they are all thought-provoking - and rather weird. So whether you are interested in the last Polish cavalry charge, the Blackout Ripper, Dada, or Ghandi’s attempt to stop the bloodshed, welcome to the Weirder War Two!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*H**arbinger of Justice *













*Surrounded by chaos, his mission is to save the planet.*

For decades, the Basurto family has been expanding their power all over the world. Recently, the current head of the household has been preparing to unleash a new weapon that will force the world into another world war.

The god of Justice, Zed, oversees all criminal activity on earth. It’s his job to ensure that the scales of good and evil never tip too low in either direction. It's his duty to put a stop to any chaos that could destroy the planet.

But when Mr. Basurto’s daughter, Lara, sees Zed shapeshifting, everything starts to change. She chases him into a nearby portal that lands them on planet Laputa in the middle of a bloody battle between two species called the Datyni and the Deserians.

Fate may have sent them into chaos and war, but it is up to them to prevent all out destruction. If they are unable to stop this catastrophe, the entire system of the planets will come to an end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ungeon of Chance: Even Odds: A Dungeon Core Novel (Serious Probabilities Book 1) *













Thousands of Heroes protect the land, defending against the periodic incursions by gigantic monsters known as World Threats. This was the way it had always been and Clay Shuntwise was perfectly fine with that. Running deliveries for his family’s shop in the sleepy town of Renton, the young teenager barely even thought about Heroes and their role in keeping the world safe.

That was, at least, until the world came crashing down on him.

Reborn into the brand-new and unfamiliar form of a Dungeon Core, Clay struggles through learning more about Heroes and the dungeons they delve through to get stronger. According to the guide that was trying to help him understand his new life, however, because he was a former Hero, Clay should already know most of what he needed to succeed; all of the finer parts regarding the relationship between Heroes and dungeons, including information about probabilities and drop rates, should be common knowledge.

The problem? Despite wishing that he had been that lucky in his past life, Clay had never been a Hero…but now he might be forced to become one, though not quite in the way he ever expected.

_This book contains Dungeon Core, LitRPG, and GameLit elements including dungeon construction and defense, monster summoning, character progression, and a game-like interface. In addition, many of the probabilities the world is based upon are similar to Gacha-type mechanics. Contains no profanity, harems, or explicit sexual content._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Emergence: Infection: A Post-Apocalyptic Thriller (Emergence Series Book 1)*












A deadly virus originating in China grips the Eastern hemisphere.

Chaos reigns as the infection spreads throughout the world with alarming speed.

The world's experts rush to cure it, but are they too late?

CIA agent Will Reisner and his team head to the South China Sea on a mission - find a lost ship loaded with bio-weapons. But as they search, a terrible virus plagues the local population, leaving them worm-ridden and insane. Worse, the sick refuse to be contained and spread the disease by infecting the healthy.

Will joins epidemiologist Selene Munroe in her desperate attempt to keep the virus from becoming an epidemic, but its victims have formed a hive mind that affords them military-level tactics. Can Will and Selene stop the insanity before it reaches the West, or are they the newest recruits for an army of death that is bent on absorbing the human population into its ranks?

Emergence is a sci-fi thriller that grabs hold of you and never lets go! Fans of I am Legend, and Robert Heinlein’s, The Puppet Masters, will love the Emergence series. Find out why fans call it, “riveting, haunting, and brilliantly written,” and say it deserves, “10 stars!!!”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*E**MERGENCE: Infestation: Post-Apocalyptic Zombie Series, Volume 2 (Emergence Series) *












In the aftermath of the pandemic, humanity is on the cusp of extinction as the mutant undead sweep throughout the world. The deadly virus has created a new predator that is far more intelligent and ruthless than anything mankind has ever faced. And the threat from the alphas is increasing as they evolve. Epidemiologist Selene Munroe comes up with a daring solution for gaining a foothold against the deadly virus, but will it be enough to save the human race before it’s too late? On another front, CIA operative Will Reisner and his team need to join forces with an unlikely ally to prevent another cyber-attack that could thrust the entire country into the dark ages. Battling legions of parasite-ridden creatures to get to their objective, Reisner finds his resolve stretched to the limit. Loyalties are tested and he must come to grips with a shocking reality that could jeopardize his team’s already uncertain future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Emergence Boxed Set: The Complete Post-Apocalyptic Series, Volumes 1-8 (Emergence Series Book 9)*













*A deadly virus originating in China grips the Eastern hemisphere.

Chaos reigns as the infection spreads throughout the world with alarming speed.

The world's experts rush to cure it, but are they too late?*

CIA agent Will Reisner and his team head to the South China Sea on a mission - find a lost ship loaded with bio-weapons. But as they search, a terrible virus plagues the local population, leaving them worm-ridden and insane. Worse, the sick refuse to be contained and spread the disease by infecting the healthy. Will joins epidemiologist Selene Munroe in her desperate attempt to keep the virus from becoming an epidemic, but its victims have formed a hive mind that affords them military-level tactics.

Can Will and Selene stop the insanity before it reaches the West, or are they the newest recruits for an army of death that is bent on absorbing the human population into its ranks?

_Emergence _is a sci-fi thriller that grabs hold of you and never lets go! Fans of _I am Legend,_ _The Extinction Cycle,_ and Robert Heinlein’s, _The Puppet Masters,_ will love the Emergence Series. Find out why fans call it, “riveting, haunting, and brilliantly written,” and say it’s a “bold reinvention of the zombie theme that will have you gripping the edge of your seat.”

This boxed set contains all 8-volumes in the post-apocalyptic series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**lood Orchids (Paradise Crime Mysteries, Book 1) *













*Paradise has a dark side.*
_*She can’t stop thinking about a drowned girl’s face... because it reminds her of her own.*_

Overcoming a past filled with scars, Lei makes a life for herself and her dog, Keiki, as a cop in the sleepy Big Island town of Hilo. When a routine patrol turns up two murdered teens, Lei’s world is rocked. She knows one of the girls, and she can’t rest until she finds answers—not only about the victims, but about her own shadowed past as well.

_*She’ll look so beautiful...once she’s dead.*_

He knows he’s twisted. He knows he’s wrong. He just doesn’t care. But now there’s a female cop on his trail that won’t give up, _and she’s gonna be next._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eath Trap (Paradox Murder Mystery Book 1) *













_*MYSTERY & SUSPENSE IN DOWNEAST MAINE*_

*Each book in the Paradox Murder Series is a "Stand-Alone" story.*

Steve Wilson, a recently retired senior auditor at one of our nation’s largest banks travels to Downeast Maine to unwind, enjoy the coastal scenery and write a murder mystery novel. Little did he know his curiosity about a deserted lobster boat, a dead lobsterman and three missing photos would put his own life in danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eadly Curiosity (Paradox Murder Mystery Book 3) *













_*INTRIGUING "STAND-ALONE" STORY OF A CYBERSECURITY INTRUSTION & POLITICAL DECEIT*_

Steve's curiosity about a tragic accident, a cybersecurity intrusion and a mysterious blonde leads him into a complex web of unanswered questions. Join Steve as he investigates an international money laundering scheme. Steve's plan to move his boat from Palm Beach to Chesapeake Bay for the summer places him closer to the answers and to dangerous political intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**aris Connection (Paradox Murder Mystery Book 5) *













_*A DEATH IN PARIS LEADS TO DANGER IN MAINE*_

Steve volunteers to help a bank in Paris investigate the unexpected death of a former colleague. His only clue is Margot’s missing laptop and its connection to her investigation of money laundering by a hostile foreign government to influence elections. The global pandemic forces Steve and Amanda to join millions of people canceling travel plans, and he works remotely from Maine to solve the mystery of Margot’s death. His search for the truth leads him down a perilous path to the owner of a numbered account in Cyprus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**rospère Puzzle (Paradox Murder Mystery Book 6) *












*INTRIGUING “STAND-ALONE” STORY OF FINANCIAL FRAUD & MURDER!*

Steve and Amanda work undercover at Bahia Mar Marina in Fort Lauderdale to investigate a brutal murder on a burning sailboat in The Bahamas. Why did the sailboat leave Fort Lauderdale in a rush? Who hired the thugs to pursue and kill the owner? What secret had to be protected?

The hedge fund tycoon living on a yacht named Prospère is their prime suspect. Solving the murder requires fitting the pieces of a complex international investment puzzle together. Enter the financier’s world of luxurious yachts, private jets, beautiful women, and political influence.

Will the answer be revealed when the financier moves Prospère to the Atlantis Marina in Nassau? Who are the anonymous clients in his offshore hedge fund? What mystery is protected by the security door into his yacht’s soundproof office?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stealing Power: Absolutely gripping crime fiction with unputdownable mystery and suspense (Detectives Kane and Colt Series Book 1)*













*Stealing women's power is easy ... restoring it is deadly.

Detective Chief Inspector AJ Colt* lives his life in the limelight. The charismatic star of New Scotland Yard is public relations gold. Everyone loves him. Well, almost everyone. For three years *a vicious serial rapist* has been taunting and tormenting him, sending him recordings of every sickening crime he commits. But with no DNA from the devastated victims the trail is stone cold dead, until a familiar landmark leads Colt back to his hometown - the last place on earth he wants to be.

It's also the last place on earth *Detective India Kane* wants him. The obsessively private local keeps her head down, works hard, and doesn't bother anybody. She likes life that way. When people bother her, things have a tendency to get messy. She's just landed a career changing case - *a brutal drug-facilitated rape investigation* - and doesn't take kindly to the arrogant newcomer parachuted in to snatch it from her.

*The hunt is on.*

But Colt and Kane's twisted prey is just warming up. As he escalates, so does his power. And he won't stop until he's stolen it all ... even if it means bringing his own brand of terror directly to those who hunt him.

*When their lives collide - it won't just be the victims' worlds that are torn apart.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Car Thief *












*2021 Gold Medal Winner - Reader's Favorite Awards - Legal Thriller
2021 NYC Big Book Award - Winner - Legal Thriller*
First edition published as THE CAR THIEF by V. Reed

Twelve-year-old Kelly Morgan wants only to return home to the wilds of Wyoming. All that's standing in his way are two thousand miles and the child welfare and juvenile justice systems. When he pays a heavy price for a youthful lapse in judgment, who might come to his rescue? Henry, the public defender assigned to the case? Bonnie, the feisty, resourceful justice official? Or Sam, the veteran correctional officer who wants a quiet, orderly existence—or so he thinks?

This suspenseful tale of loss and redemption reveals serious flaws in the criminal justice system and the power of kindness, friendship, and love in healing life's deepest wounds.

Vicki Reed, after earning her bachelor's degree in Law Enforcement and master's degree in Criminal Justice, immersed herself in a successful decades-long career in juvenile justice. A sought-after speaker, she is currently executive director of the Kentucky Juvenile Justice Initiative in Lexington, where she lives with her husband and son.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*R**ise of The Iron Eagle: A Suspense-Thriller The Iron Eagle Series Book: One *













If someone you loved was brutally murdered, would a lifetime prison or even death penalty sentence (where the savage killer could remain for years unpunished) be enough punishment for the killer? The Iron Eagle doesn’t think so either. Meet the surprising vigilante handing out justice that truly fits the crime in this Los Angeles-based 40-novel series. For the killers who cross the Eagle’s path, there is no mercy. See justice delivered with exacting precision and follow along as even law enforcement’s top cops become fans of this unknown hero. Justice has, indeed, evolved, thanks to the Iron Eagle.

INSIDE FLAP:

Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Homicide Detective Jim O’Brian and FBI Profiler Special Agent Steve Hoffman are hunting for a brutal serial killer; however, this case defies the profiling rules both men have been trained to detect. “The Iron Eagle” appears to only hunt and capture serial killers. Time is of the essence as with each passing day “The Eagle” gets more brazen. The deeper O’Brian and Hoffman dig into profiling the killer, the more they realize that this is more than a race against time – it’s a race laden with the realization that the killer may be one of their own.

BACK MATTER:

The city of Los Angeles is no stranger to violence. It has both a colorful and grotesque history with it. Sheriff’s Homicide Detective Jim O’Brian and FBI Profiler Special Agent Steve Hoffman are also no strangers to the violence of the sprawling metropolis, but in the past decade something has changed. There’s a serial killer preying on other serial killers – some known by law enforcement, others well off radar. “The Iron Eagle,” a vigilante, extracts vengeance for the victims of Los Angeles’ serial killers. His methods are meticulous and his killings brutal. With each passing day, “The Iron Eagle” moves with impunity through the streets of Los Angeles in search of his prey. O’Brian and Hoffman create an elite task force with the sole purpose of catching “The Eagle” and bringing him to justice. But the deeper they delve, the more apparent it is that he may very well be one of their own. As the two men stare into the abyss of their search, the eyes of “The Iron Eagle” stare back.

CONTENT WARNING: PLEASE READ BEFORE DOWNLOADING ANY IRON EAGLE SERIES NOVEL:

*Content Warning: While the Iron Eagle Series can be read out of order as a stand-alone novel, the reader should be advised that backgrounds and details of the characters may be confusing if the reader choose to do so, as this series has a natural maturation. The Iron Eagle Crime novel series contains mature subject matter, graphic violence, sexual content, language, torture and other scenes and subject matter that may be disturbing to sensitive readers. This series is not intended for anyone under the age of eighteen, reader discretion is advised.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**nly Wrong Once (FBI and CDC Medical Thriller Book 1) *











*Two mysterious deaths: one in LA, one in Boston, each with the same horrific symptoms.*

_Only Wrong Once_ is the first book in the phenomenal FBI and CDC Thriller series from USA Today bestselling author Jenifer Ruff and a remarkable look at the efforts and sacrifices of those who protect us.
"STUNNING, TERRIFYING, AND UNFORGETTABLE."- D. Carrigan, Author
”RIVETING AND ALL TOO REAL!” - J. White, Author
”A BRILLIANT BOOK!” - U.K. Review
“ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY FABULOUS!”- Amazon Review

In Los Angeles, FBI counterterrorism agent Quinn Traynor receives an urgent call from CDC agent, Madeline Hamilton. She's discovered the first victim of a lethal, unfamiliar virus. Their joint investigation uncovers an imminent bio-terror attack, and their only hope is to identify the terrorists carrying the disease. With just two days remaining before it's too late, the FBI and the CDC race to prevent a pandemic. The ensuing nightmare will hit closer to home than they ever anticipated and one of them will pay an unimaginable price for protecting the country.

*“And let’s remember that those charged with protecting us from attack have to be right 100 percent of the time. To inflict devastation on a massive scale, the terrorists only have to succeed once. And we know that they are trying every day.”*—National Security Adviser Condoleezza Rice - Statement to the 9/11 Commission, April 8th, 2004.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**ourage in Camouflage: A collection of true stories told by some of the country’s finest military combat veterans *












*Inspirational stories*
Courage in Camouflage is a fascinating collection of stories based on individual interviews with military veterans young and old from all across the United States. Most of these brave men and women served considerable time in combat during sometimes historic battles in World War II, Korea, Vietnam, Operation Desert Storm, Desert Shield, and the longstanding fight against terrorism in the Middle East. Most all have gone on to successful lives outside the military, but things they saw and did during wartime haunt many of them to this day.

*Life-changing experiences*
Mike O’Hara, a Massachusetts native who now lives in central Texas, survived three tours in Vietnam but developed a serious drinking problem that nearly killed him.“ After the first tour,” O’Hara says, “I learned (that) you don’t make friends – because then it hurts when they get killed. If you don’t make friends, and you just have acquaintances, then it’s just something that happens." Story after story like O’Hara’s clearly show the hardships these soldiers endure and the sacrifices they made to serve their country, and they did it with honor and pride.

*Best of the best*
These remarkable accounts were first published as a weekly series written by award-winning journalist John Clark in the Killeen Daily Herald newspaper. Read this collection and learn more about what goes in on the hearts and minds of the dedicated men and women who so selflessly defend our freedom. They truly are the best of the best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**oshe Dayan *












*“Rarely have people placed such profound trust in a single man”*

But rarer still is how Moshe Dayan commanded the complete trust of the majority of Israelis.

Born in the first kibbutz in 1915, Moshe Dayan’s life was an unbroken chain of war and death his constant companion.

As a teenager, he joined the Haganah and within a decade, had met two of the three men he considered to have had the greatest influence on him - Yitzhak Sadeh and Orde Wingate.

Losing his left eye to a sniper in 1941, while the psychological wound never truly healed Dayan remained a force to be reckoned with.

Retiring as Chief of Staff in 1958, Dayan followed his father’s footsteps and entered the world of politics, becoming first Minister of Agriculture and then Defense, in 1959 and ’67 respectively.

In his lifetime, he became a symbol for the tiny country whose existence continues purely by its courage in a sea of enemies that forever threaten its destruction.

Brimming with personal insights, Shabtai Teveth’s 1972 biography is a remarkable portrait of a remarkable man before he became Israel’s Minister of Foreign Affairs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*T**he Traveling Man (The Travelers Book 1) *













*In a life-and-death contest among criminals, even the most cunning may not survive in Michael P. King's thrilling "must read" (Kirkus Reviews) debut.*

The Traveling Man and his wife have built a life for themselves conning criminals and getting away scot-free. But when their latest scheme to sell contaminated land goes south, they find themselves in a cat-and-mouse game with the crime boss who’s turned the tables on them and the partners who’ve betrayed them.

Are you ready to take a walk on the wild side? If you like pulse-pounding action, nail-biting plot twists, and criminal intrigue, then you’ll love The Traveling Man, the first book in the Travelers series of sizzling page-turners. Buy The Traveling Man today to arm yourself for an explosive thrill-ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**asis (The Last Humans Book 1)*













*A new dystopian/post-apocalyptic series from a New York Times bestselling author*

My name is Theo, and I'm a resident of Oasis, the last habitable area on Earth. It's meant to be a paradise, a place where we are all content. Vulgarity, violence, insanity, and other ills are but a distant memory, and even death no longer plagues us.

I was once content too, but now I'm different. Now I hear a voice in my head, and she tells me things no imaginary friend should know. Her name is Phoe, and she is my delusion.

Or is she?

Note: This book contains some strong language. We felt it was important for the censorship theme of the novel. If such words offend you, you might not enjoy this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Constellation: Battle at the Rim (Trigellian Universe - Warrior Series Book 6)*













*He was the highly decorated Battle Commander who won the Slave War. Power hungry bureaucrats want him dead. They didn’t send enough ships…*

The Slave War lasted a thousand years. Oman Lim destroyed the enemy with uncanny skill and battlefield ingenuity. Now, power hungry bureaucrats are afraid he will interfere with their arrogant pursuit of greed, power and control.

Sending him on a death mission was easy. Having him die there? Not so... His keen and unconventional battle tactics make it difficult to kill him at every turn.

*They were fearful of his skill and ability. They had a right to be.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Feral Sentence (Complete Series - Books 1 - 5) *













_*Eighteen-year-old Lydia Brone never imagined she’d be convicted of first-degree murder.*

But when her mom’s drunken boyfriend becomes abusive, she does what any protective daughter would do—she gets involved.

Killing him wasn’t part of her plan.

Now, with handcuffs around her small wrists, Lydia stares out through the helicopter’s window as Kormace Island—the Island of Killers—comes into view. She’s read about the penal island online… she just never thought she’d be sentenced to serve three years on it.

Learn how to build a fire? She can do that. Learn how to hunt? She’ll figure it out. But how can anyone survive an island full of convicted murderers? That’s a death sentence. If Lydia hopes to ever return home, she’ll have to forget who she is and become someone else… someone capable of choosing survival over humanity._

***
This box set includes all five books of the The Feral Sentence—a young adult survival dystopian containing over 1000 pages of chilling suspense and cut-throat action. Order the complete series and save over 45%.

The Feral Sentence - Book 1
Beasts of Prey - Book 2
Primal Instincts - Book 3
Reign of Blood - Book 4
Game of Death - Book 5


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Freaky Florida Books 1-3: A humorous paranormal omnibus*













*Making other cozy paranormal mysteries look tame.*

Centuries-old vampires who play pickleball. Aging werewolves who surf naked beneath the full moon. Plus dragons, demons, ghouls, and more. They’re all in Florida, land of the weird, where even monsters come to retire. That’s how Missy Mindle comes in. She’s started over in midlife as a home health nurse for elderly monsters and as a witch with growing powers. She solves mysteries and fights evildoers with help from a cute reporter. But dangerous secrets from the parents she never knew keep bubbling up.

SNOWBIRDS OF PREY

Dead bodies, drained of blood, keep piling up on the beach beside Squid Tower. Unfortunately, this condo community is full of retired vampires who won’t survive if the police find out about them. Is one of their own responsible for the bodies? Or is someone framing them? Missy must solve the mystery.

INVASIVE SPECIES

Missy nurses an injured baby dragon she found in the Everglades. And she has to protect it from a deranged python hunter, an evil god, and an almost-as-evil CEO. Meanwhile, one of her vampires has been abducted, and she has to rescue him before he’s staked.

FATE IS A WITCH

Missy has two mysteries to solve. First, who is making a series of dangerous magick attacks against her? And who is stealing corpses from funeral homes in Jellyfish Beach? When an embalmer is murdered, one of Missy’s patients, a werewolf, is arrested. Can she exonerate him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*K**iller Cupcakes (Lexy Baker Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *













*Hilarious whodunit with quirky characters for fans of Golden Girls and Murder She Wrote. A clean, fun read. Recipes Included!*
_The Lexy Baker series is definitely a page turner!_

Things are going great for Lexy Baker. She's finally opened her dream bakery, gotten rid of her cheating boyfriend and settled into her grandmothers house with her perky dog Sprinkles at her side. But her blissful life doesn't last long. When her ex boyfriend is found poisoned with cupcakes from her bakery,

Lexy finds herself in the middle of a murder investigation headed up by her hunky neighbor detective Jack Perillo. With the help of a gang of iPad toting, would-be detective grandmothers, Lexy decides to take it upon herself to find the real murderer in order to clear her name and get her bakery back in business.

As things heat up on the murder trail, in the kitchen and between Lexy and the hunky detective, it's a race against time to put the real murderer behind bars and get back to baking.

** Author not responsible for any pastry cravings you have while reading this book.

_Includes the recipe for Lexy's famous cupcake tops!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**ake Tastings and Killers: A Bed and Breakfast Cozy Mystery (Paradise Bed and Breakfast Mysteries Book 1)*













_A Bed and Breakfast Mystery_

Wedding photographer Laura Fisher is back in the Florida Keys to help her sister manage the Paradise Bed and Breakfast. Business has been slow, but when a guest is poisoned at a cake tasting, they’re in danger of going under.

It doesn’t help that Laura confronted the victim, her high school boyfriend Charlie Porter, in front of the entire wedding party, declaring he’d answer for his actions one day. Charlie taunts her and laughs off the entire exchange, but the joke’s over when Laura becomes the prime suspect for his murder.

With her sister Danielle and Granny Margaret on her side, Laura’s prepared to confront her past to catch the real killer and prove she’s innocent. If she can’t, not only will she be branded a murderer, the struggling Paradise B&B’s reputation will be ruined and her family will be forced to sell the property.

Laura soon learns how many secrets islands can hide—and if she’s not careful, she may find herself the next victim...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead at Third (Henry Walsh Private Investigator Series Book 1)*













*He knows he’s more than just another washed-up ex-cop. Solving a murder will help him prove it...
*
A straight-shooter who lives on a boat and likes a drink or two, Henry’s frustrated he can't even land work as a dispatcher. And his job running security for a local baseball team is far from his idea of excitement.

But it pays the bills.

The morning after the season ends, Henry’s at his friend’s bar with a Bloody Mary in one hand and a phone in the other. He takes a call that could change everything...

Turns out a couple of fishermen pulled third baseman Lance Moreau’s body from the St. Johns River. And his teammate's been arrested for the murder.

The team's owner turns to Henry to help prove the cops have the wrong man.

Henry knows working security in an empty ballpark is one thing. But investigating a murder?

It won’t be easy.

Lucky for him he has Alex Jepson on his side. She’s beautiful. She’s tough. And as Henry likes to say...she’s the one with the brains.

They’re a good match, in more ways than one.

Now all they have to do is find the real killer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**m I the Killer? - A Luca Mystery Crime Thriller: Book #1 *













*Peter hated him…

…and the murder was brutal.*

Could he really be the killer?

Peter served his country in Afghanistan. The brain injury was severe. To survive in the hospital, he kept his focus on the one thing that mattered, Mary. What he found back home, broke him.

Mary was with Billy, the bully who terrorized his childhood.

When the police arrested him for Billy’s murder, they had just one problem…

…Peter claimed he couldn’t remember what he did that night.

Detective Luca’s career can’t afford another mistake. This case could be a problem, though, as the obvious suspect doesn’t remember a thing. Is Peter trying to pull a fast one?

Who else could have done it?

There’s more at play than meets the eye. Politics and personal demons plague him. Luca’s career and maybe his life are on the line.

You’ll love this riveting book one in the Luca Mystery police procedural series, because of the unexpected plot twists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**urrfectly Royal (The Mysteries of Max Book 13) *













*A Right Regal Riddle*

When Tessa Torrance, newly minted royal and wife of Prince Dante, becomes the target of a suspected assassination attempt, her mother’s first instinct is to ask Tessa’s old friend Odelia Poole to track down the would-be assailant. Odelia, Chase and Odelia’s grandmother are flown over to England and move into Newtmore Cottage with Tess and Dante. They soon find themselves in over their heads when the hits keep on coming and things get very hairy indeed.

Good thing Odelia’s cats have traveled along with her to the Land of Hope and Glory, in a bid to lend support to Tessa’s English bulldog Fluffy. All the cats can think of, though, is meeting those most famous pets of all: the Queen’s corgis. But when Gran gets it into her nut that she wants to be Queen of America, things quickly spiral out of control.

Will Odelia and Chase be able to save the Duchess of Essex from certain death? Will Gran become America’s first Queen? And if that’s the case, who will be First Cat? Find out in Purrfectly Royal, Max’s most regal adventure yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Homicide on All Hallows' Eve: A Cozy Fall Murder Mystery (Claire Andersen Murder for All Seasons Cozy Mystery Series Book 4)*













*HALLOWEEN IS A REAL TREAT*
_...Until you find a skeleton in your closet_

After a whirlwind summer, B&B proprietress and skilled _cuisinier_ Claire Andersen is looking forward to a little R&R in her cozy renovated Victorian for the autumn—and doing a bit of seasonal leaf peeping the Appalachian region is renowned for. She’s barely even had the time to fit in a first official date with her longtime crush, dreamy handyman Ray Hamilton. But she hardly makes it to Halloween when the heartless and rather Cruella-ish Helena Delacroix invites her to host this year’s All Hallows’ Eve Haunted Hootenanny (at the eleventh hour, thank you very much).

Sensing the last-minute invitation is a cruel trap, Claire tenuously accepts. But no sooner have her costumed revelers partaken in some wholesome bobbing for apples than a skeleton winds up planted in her cupboard—the real life, fleshless kind. What at first seems a vile practical joke turns criminal when Claire discovers the remains are staged in close proximity to The Black Hand, a decades-old murderous signature commonly left behind by anti-union henchmen in Appalachian mine crime scenes.

_A skeleton in my closet?_ thinks our heroine. _You’ve got to be kidding me…_ But that’s not all. The ghastly episode is soon compounded by several about-town sightings of The Pink Lady, a ghost known to roam the hallways of the old Galway Inn (among other locales). Are the incidents related? Could this be a case of an embittered hotelier, a woman scorned, systematically terrorizing the patrons of her competitors? (_This vampire bat, this inhuman beast.)_ Or is it really possible the local inns are being haunted by an angry phantom with unfinished business? _If the broom fits!_

…Worse yet, is the town of Galway the latest victim of a still-active chapter of an historic West Virginia-based mob? After her last mafia run-in, Claire isn’t exactly eager to battle a cohort of ruthless gangsters. But, mob connection or not, she feels compelled to roll up her sleeves, grab a shovel, perhaps even cast a spell ... and solve the mystery—with a little help from her friends, not to mention her faithful bloodhound, Rupert.

But she’s hardly participated in an exploratory graveyard crawl and an investigative séance (thanks to Evelyn’s trusty Ouija board) when the paranormal activity escalates—and then turns murderous—leaving Claire wishing it really_ was _just a ghost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*E**yes of the Predator: A Hard-Boiled Crime Thriller (The Hunters Book 1)*













_Mature content. May not be suitable for some readers._

*There was terror in her eyes ... He smiled.
He could be anyone. He looks like everyone. He looks like ... us.*
Within hours a backwater south Georgia county will be rocked by two seemingly unrelated murders that signal the arrival of a serial killer in the rural Southland. Hunting the killer and preventing the next brutal murder falls to a plainspoken country deputy and two agents of the Georgia Bureau of Investigation (GBI).

*It's A Race Against Time*

GBI agents Bob Shaklee and Sharon Price know that Deputy George Mackey is a natural hunter and if anyone can find the sadistic killer, Mackey can. But Mackey, haunted by his own demons can only wonder if he will be late again. It is his greatest fear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Other Hotel *













*A night to remember in a place to forget.

True* tales from Melbourne’s fifth-worst hotel.

(*Well, true-ish. True tales from a post-truth world)*


It should have been simple. Go in and steal the cash. But no job is simple when the two guys named Lenny and their buddy Hot Sauce are involved.

Sprinkle in a backpacker who is not what she seems, some cashed-up tourists who don’t speak English, a couple enduring the night from hell, not to mention the mysterious Jack the problem solver and you have a night full of sex, drugs and misadventure.

*If you love hilarious stories that will keep you laughing and guessing all the way to the end, you’ll love Jack Stroke’s The Other Hotel.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**inter's Justice (Talon Winter Legal Thrillers Book 4) *













*WHEN YOU FIGHT THE SYSTEM, THE SYSTEM FIGHTS BACK*

Karim Jackson, college student and social justice activist, joins a protest at a newly completed private jail in downtown Tacoma, Washington. When the director of the jail comes out to confront the protesters, a physical altercation ensues. The director ends up on the ground with a fatal head wound, and Karim ends up arrested for his murder.
Attorney Talon Winter defends Karim against the murder charges, struggling to convince the prosecutor that Karim didn’t actually cause the death and anyway he was acting in self-defense. But the prosecutor isn’t going to cut a deal for someone accused of killing one of their own. When Talon gets too close to the truth, a third lawyer jumps in—a partner from Talon's old law firm, representing the private jail company.
Talon battles both the power of the government and the corporate prison complex to save a man from losing his freedom for a crime he didn’t commit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**elegraph Hill (The Infantino Files Book 1) *













Since being released, _Telegraph Hill _has gathered rave reviews from readers and reviewers for spot-on riffs on San Francisco, and brilliant crime writing in the vein of Parker and Lehane.

In _Telegraph Hill,_ PI Ray Infantino searches for a missing girl in San Francisco, the city he abandoned years ago after his fiancé was killed. Thrust into his old city haunts, Ray finds that Tania may not be lost at all. Tania saw a murder; and a criminal gang, the Black Fist Triad, wants to make sure she never sees anything again. Ray enlists help from an old flame, Dominique, but now he has three women on his mind.

Meeting with various witnesses—ex-cops, prostitutes, skinheads—he relentlessly tracks the evidence. But the hunt for Tania fires his obsession with avenging the murder of his fiancé. When the triad retaliates, and blood begins to flow, Ray must walk the knife edge between revenge and redemption on the streets of San Francisco.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free 1/28/22.

*T**he Coordinate *













*The Amazon BEST SELLING Trilogy - THE COORDINATE - by Marc Jacobs!!!*

"The Coordinate is a thrilling adventure... as if we’re following a team of Lara Croft and Indiana Jones as teenagers... A highly entertaining read..."

Logan West and Emma James grew up together but are now high school seniors going in totally opposite directions after graduation. When they are assigned to work together on one last history project, they hardly expect the monotony of high school life to change. Instead, as they decode a series of unexplained clues hidden within their history project itself, Logan and Emma manage to unfold an ancient mystery that has baffled scientists and archeologists, one with powerful implications for the present day. As they embrace the adventure they’ve stumbled upon, and a growing romantic attraction to each other, Logan and Emma find themselves caught up in a dangerous, high-stakes race across the globe to decipher mankind’s past in order to save humanity’s future, not to mention their very own lives, with a mystery that just might reach towards the stars…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fractured Symmetry: Blair MacAlister & Terendurr the Black Stone*













*A woman of action working for a reclusive, enigmatic genius, one-thousand light-years from Earth …*

Blair MacAlister is an expert at Judo, a credible AI hacker, and a certified pilot of craft atmospheric and interstellar. Her favorite weapon is sarcasm, or failing that, her ever-present blaster. Her boss is Terendurr the Black Stone: technical wizard, expert in the ethnography of myriad races, fancier of rare foods and wines, and even rarer fractalites. An Entharion Quadromorph, exiled from his homeworld and under constant threat of assassination, he is also somewhat irritable.

Together they investigate mysteries based on science, in a setting that brings them into contact with all the main races of Civspace: The mysterious Junn, the affable but biologically intense Raylics, the chaotic and powerful Oro-Ka, the commercial minded Keret, and the cynical Phair. At the center of their cases are transformative genetic therapies, unlikely fossils, the linked neurology of symbiotes, and more. Terendurr is over 300 years old and has seen and endured the worst and strangest the galaxy has to offer. Will Blair prove as durable as her boss?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free 1/28/22.

*P**attern Black *













*A city-sized prison with little oversight and a snitch economy is the worst place for an ex-cop. Especially one who is losing his mind.*

Once a respected police officer, Mason Shaw’s father threw away his career by going rogue and landing himself in Revival’s privately-run prison, HRO22.

Now Mason is following in his father’s footsteps — he’s an inmate with no hope of parole and only two ways out: Chamber Therapy or a body bag.

Chamber Therapy promises the miracle of criminal rehabilitation, curing prisoners of their criminal tendencies. But the flip-side of Chamber Therapy’s success is its ultimate failure: Pattern Black — the total disintegration of identity that drives the prisoner insane.

Worse, Revival seems to be hiding what happens to the prisoners once they go Pattern Black.

As Mason makes his way through his new reality, a mysterious Preacher seems to haunt his every move. His only hope is Immunity, a rebel group led by a hacker named Calliope, who’s trying to fight the system from inside.

Can Mason find the truth — and expose the dark secret behind Chamber Therapy — before Revival finds a way to shut him up forever?

*It’s Escape from New York meets The Matrix in this fast-paced, heart-pounding SciFi thriller by best-selling authors Johnny B. Truant and Sean Platt.*

_Johnny B. Truant is also the author of _Fat Vampire,_ a new television series coming to the SyFy channel in 2022._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Imperfect Chemistry: A Nerdy Romantic Comedy (Imperfect Series Book 1)*













*"Perfectly imperfect characters and situations make Frame's debut novel sparkle...there's a very real sense of character growth, brought to life by an evolving narrative style that parallels Lucy's metamorphosis. The blend of humor and heart makes for a thoughtful, highly entertaining read." --Publishers Weekly*

Lucy London puts the word genius to shame. Having obtained her PhD in microbiology by the age of 20, she's amassed a wealth of knowledge, but one subject still eludes her - people. The pendulum of passions experienced by those around her confuses and intrigues her, so when she's offered a grant to study emotion as a pathogen, she jumps on the opportunity.

Enter Jensen Walker, Lucy's neighbor and the one person she finds appealing. Jensen's life is the stuff of campus legend: messy, emotional, and complicated. Basically, the perfect starting point for Lucy's study. When her tenaciousness wears him down and he consents to help her, sparks fly. To her surprise, Lucy finds herself battling with her own emotions, as foreign as they are intense. With the clock ticking on her deadline, Lucy must decide what's more important: analyzing her passions...or giving in to them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I**mperfectly Delicious (Imperfect Series Book 6) *













*"Sure to satisfy the sweet tooth of romance-loving foodies." -Publishers Weekly*

Scarlett Jackson is anything but perfect. The first time she met famous chef and entrepreneur Guy Chapman, she set him on fire. As a result, she was blacklisted from every restaurant in New York City to the point where she couldn’t get hired at a taco stand. But she didn’t give up. She got busy. Now she’s running her own food truck and things are taking off. Except…through a mixture of impeccable timing and bad luck, she’s parking near Guy’s newest and most ambitious undertaking: Restaurant Row.

For Guy Chapman, everything must be perfect. His businesses, his food, his whole life. He has more on the line than creating a culinary empire. There are people who rely on him, from employees to a sister who requires twenty-four-hour care. So when a plucky baker running an inconvenient food truck throws a wrench into his plans, he can’t let it go.

When things start getting hot in both their kitchens, Guy and Scarlett have to decide what’s more important: winning the block or winning each other’s hearts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**talked Justice (Fractured Minds Series Book 1) *












*Lucy Bray’s day just went from bad to worse.*

It’s spring break and a serial killer is on the loose, stalking and killing women who all have one thing in common—they all resemble Lucy.

As part of a secret government experiment that uses blood bonds to hunt and track killers, Lucy always excelled at her job … until the unthinkable happened. Months earlier, after her sister was kidnapped, Lucy went rogue, seeking out the man who took her and exacting her own form of justice.

Now the kidnapper is in a coma, and Lucy has been committed to the psych ward. When the FBI stops by to ask for her help on their case, she’s ready and willing, until she discovers they plan to use her as bait.

And there’s one more catch—she’ll be tethered to a tracking device, with no weapons at her disposal.

With Lucy at the top of the killer’s hit list, can she outsmart him and survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A **Lime to Kill (Key Lime Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *













RECIPE INCLUDED
Murder is a dessert best served cold…
And pie may be the dessert that leads to murder.
Key Lime pie shop owner, Marilyn Hayes, moved to the sublime paradise of Key West after her divorce to make a new life for herself and her daughter. With unshakable determination, and a killer recipe for Key Lime pie, she grew her home-based business into a thriving enterprise and opened a shop across the street from the beach.
Life was sunny and sweet, until murder walked into Marilyn’s quirky little shop, bringing with it a whole heap of trouble. When a man is found dead, and her daughter is implicated in the crime, Marilyn reluctantly becomes an amateur sleuth, sniffing out clues and putting herself in danger in the process.
Will her determination and smarts lead her to catch a criminal?
Or, will she get caught up in a dangerous game of cat and mouse?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Body in the Park: A Razzy Cat Cozy Mystery Series #1 *













_"I'm a cat lover and read many cat mysteries. Courtney McFarlin's Razzy Cat Cozy Mystery Series is my favorite."_

*She’s found an unlikely consultant to help solve the crime. But this speaking pet might just prove purr-fect…*
Hannah Murphy yearns for a real news story. But after a strange migraine results in an unexpected ability to talk to her cat, she must keep the kitty-communication skills a secret if she wants to advance from fluff pieces to covering felonies. And when she literally trips over a slain body, she’s shocked her feline companion is the best partner to crack the case.

Convinced she’s finally got her big break, Hannah quickly runs afoul of a handsome detective and his poor opinion of interfering reporters. And when she discovers the victim’s penchant for embezzlement and fraud, she may need more than a furry friend and a cantankerous cop to avoid ending up in the obits.

Can Hannah catch a killer before her career and her life are dead and buried?

_The Body in the Park_ is the delightful first book in the Razzy Cat cozy mystery series. If you like clever sleuths, light banter, and talking animals, then you’ll love Courtney McFarlin’s hilarious whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Paul Mcdonald Mystery Series Vol. 1-2: With Bonus Short Story! (The Paul Mcdonald Series Book 3)*













Wise-cracking ex-journalist Paul Mcdonald’s main confidant is a cat named Spot; his best friend’s a burglar who’s trying to quit; his relationship status is commitment-phobic … what makes this Great American Novelist-in-waiting think adding “P.I.” to his resume is a good idea? Well, his boss was just poisoned in Paul’s living room right in front of him, and then somebody broke into his apartment; now he thinks they’re trying to kill him. Finally Paul’s got a story he can sell, if he can catch the murderer before the murderer catches him. And maybe he will … after all, there’s a Volume 2: HUCKLEBERRY FIEND, a risible treat for the rigorous bibliophile (and anyone else who loves a good puzzle) …


Vol. 1: TRUE LIFE ADVENTURE

Things were going lousy for ex-reporter Paul Mcdonald: No money, no girl friend, no bright new career as a mystery novelist … and then along came private investigator Jack Birnbaum with an offer: he’d detect, and Paul would write the client reports. It wasn’t much, but it would keep Spot the cat in Kitty Queen tidbits.

But then somebody poisoned Jack in Paul’s own living room. There must have been something someone didn't want him to know in one of those client reports. But what?


Vol. 2: HUCKLEBERRY FIEND

The most priceless American manuscript in existence—the missing holograph of The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn-- has unceremoniously dropped into Paul Mcdonald's hands-- now what?

In between much-needed therapy sessions, Paul's neurotic friend Booker the burglar stole it from his dad’s girl friend’s roommate, and now wants sometime-sleuth Paul to find its rightful owner. Because he’s pretty sure the roommate's not it. He’s only too right: Beverly, it turns out, is dead. Murdered for the manuscript, if Paul’s guess is right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**amily Matters (A Gracie Andersen Mystery Book 1) *












Gracie Andersen has her hands full. She’s opening a new kennel business while still navigating her grief after the loss of her husband and unborn child. Her life is further complicated when a troubled uncle draws her into investigating the decades old hit-and-run death of her beloved cousin. Family and friends in the tiny village of Deer Creek warn her off from reopening old wounds, but Gracie is determined to uncover long-buried family secrets. With Haley, her black Labrador tagging along, Gracie pursues a trail of clues which may lead her straight into a deadly trap.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*R**ebekka Franck: Book 3-4 *













*An enthralling tale from an international bestselling author*

_*- Five, Six... Grab Your Crucifix:*_

It was supposed to be a vacation, but instead reporter Rebekka Franck confronts her most baffling case yet! When a priest’s exorcism goes awry, Rebekka must pick up the pieces and discover the mystery behind an evil force.

Rebekka and Sune are on a vacation in Northern Zeeland when they suddenly find themselves involved in what turns out to be their strangest case to this date.




*This is a terrific psychological thriller, romance and murder mystery all rolled into one.*


*- Seven, Eight…Gonna Stay Up Late:*

She thought she could keep it a secret.

Just fourteen years old, Amalie thought she could take off and go to the festival with her best friend without anyone knowing it - without her parents finding out. She thought she was safe when she met a man offering her drugs; she thought she was safe when she went alone to her tent to take the pills. However, when she opened her eyes and found herself in the man's basement, she knew she was not safe anymore.

She was trapped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**EADLY SLEEP (A Hudson and Connolly novel Book 1) *












*’Deadly Sleep will keep you awake and turning pages. Great characters and well thought out storyline. Twists you don't see coming and turns you don't expect. I'm hooked on this author's style and suspenseful telling of the story.’ Amazon Review. ‘Loved the character of Nicola, how deliciously evil she is, looking forward to what she gets up to next!’ Amazon Review. *

Nicola Connolly is a nurse. She is also a serial killer. She kills neatly, three victims every six months, moving around the UK, hiding in plain sight. Everything goes according to plan until she moves to Bath where the police are hunting a serial killer who kills and tortures his victims. A psychic connection develops between the two killers and Nicola starts to lose control. She really can't afford to do that and, in an attempt to break the link, to have the other killer caught, she goes to the police with what she knows. Can she help them without exposing herself? A serial killer and a burnt out policeman - can they really work together to stop him? And at what cost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Patient Killer: Some deserve to live. Others deserve to die. (DCI Morton Book 4) *













*Some deserve to live. Others deserve to die.*

Bodies begin to pile up, the victims seemingly random. The only thing connecting the crimes is that each murder was clinically planned and perfectly executed.

When DCI Morton discovers that the latest victim, Primrose Kennard, was already at death’s door, he has to ask:

*Who would bother to murder a dying woman?*

The Patient Killer is the fourth stand-alone novel in the bestselling DCI Morton series. Jump in here or search "DCI Morton" to see the other books in the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**wl of Secrets (Owl the Assassin Book 3) *













*Spy vs. spy.
Politician vs. politician.
A Chinese secret war against America.
An American senator targeted for assassination.*

Owl must stop a Chinese plot against America. But the Chinese are smart and elusive. They seem unstoppable.

Can he outsmart them? Or has he finally met his match?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**riumph to Tragedy : World War II Battle of Peleliu, Invasion of Iwo Jima, and Ultimate Victory on Okinawa in 1945 (WW2 Pacific Military History Series) *













_“Absolutely outstanding, Wrinn has a humane, sure eye for detail.”_ – Reviewer

*A gripping account of the Pacific War that became a history-changing struggle without mercy or precedent.*

From the shores of Peleliu, Iwo Jima and Okinawa, the Second World War left a profound mark on this sheltered corner of the globe, which would be felt for decades to come.

Caught in the center of a vicious struggle between two superpowers, these islands would form an unconventional battleground for the Allied forces and the Imperial Japanese Army and Navy.

From the heavy fighting on Peleliu and Iwo Jima to the ultimate victory on Okinawa, each of these momentous operations were fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.

This book sheds light on this often-overlooked facet of WWII, providing students, history fans, and World War II buffs alike with a captivating breakdown of the history and combat that defined the ending of the US offensive in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Yellow Rain: Journey Through the Terror of Chemical Warfare*













*The use of poison gas — chlorine, phosgene, mustard — during World War I forever changed the face of modern warfare.*

Yet poison gas, and its far deadlier successors, nerve agents like sarin and soman, remained oddly absent from the world stage during World War II.

The possibility that poison or nerve gas could be used spurred the development of more and deadlier toxins as insurance against other countries taking the same action — the production of which poisons continued unabated even after the war ended, providing the threat beneath the uneasy stalemate of the Cold War.

The United States was left with stockpiles of earlier iterations of gases held in arsenals around the world and nothing to use them for, especially with such weapons banned by international law.

But while the world on the surface seemed content to keep their deadly super-poisons locked away, whispers from around the globe in the latter half of the twentieth century suggested that this was not the case at all.

Since 1979, rumours of a poison hundreds of times deadlier than nerve gas leaked out of the war-zones of Laos, Cambodia, and Afghanistan, born on the lips and bodies of survivors who watched their friends and families die in excruciating pain.

The gas was known as ‘yellow rain’ and, like all chemical weapons, it is banned by every international and moral law.

For years the connections between the sites of distribution were not made — too far apart geographically and in time, with no single known chemical capable of causing the symptoms, each instance was written off as a tragedy without any real answers.

Sterling Seagrave’s investigation into yellow rain takes him across the world as, over the course of several years, he pieces together fragments of information to finally reveal the origin of the super-toxin for the first time.

Seagrave expands his analysis of T2, one of the most lethal poisons ever invented, and created from a virulent spore found on grain, into a terrifyingly readable survey of the silent but steady growth of chemical arsenals worldwide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free 1/28/22.

*F**ootprints of War: Militarized Landscapes in Vietnam (Weyerhaeuser Environmental Books)*













When American forces arrived in Vietnam, they found themselves embedded in historic village and frontier spaces already shaped by many past conflicts. American bases and bombing targets followed spatial and political logics influenced by the footprints of past wars in central Vietnam. The militarized landscapes here, like many in the world's historic conflict zones, continue to shape post-war land-use politics.

Footprints of War traces the long history of conflict-produced spaces in Vietnam, beginning with early modern wars and the French colonial invasion in 1885 and continuing through the collapse of the Saigon government in 1975. The result is a richly textured history of militarized landscapes that reveals the spatial logic of key battles such as the Tet Offensive.

Drawing on extensive archival work and years of interviews and fieldwork in the hills and villages around the city of Hue to illuminate war's footprints, David Biggs also integrates historical Geographic Information Systems (GIS) data, using aerial, high-altitude, and satellite imagery to render otherwise placeless sites into living, multidimensional spaces. This personal and multilayered approach yields an innovative history of the lasting traces of war in Vietnam and a model for understanding other militarized landscapes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/29/22

Currently free.

*S**park (Star Inferno Book One) *













*A stolen formula. A universe in danger. It's a good thing Tayne Sondar's got a backbone made of steel.*

A revolutionary formula promises to wipe out birth defects for every unborn child in the universe.

Until it's stolen.

Enter Tayne Sondar. Starship captain. Member of the Guild of Finders. Owner of a hard-hitting metal skeleton.

Tayne's more than qualified for the job. But partnering him on his mission are three of the most uncompanionable companions imaginable.

A volcano-tempered, backstabbing murderess. A bluff, plucky walking mountain with a penchant for human flesh. And a pink-furred feline with an eyepatch fixation.

When the thief turns up dead, Tayne and his new comrades scramble to pick up the trail of the stolen formula. Before long, they're fighting for their lives as the forces that seek to gain from the formula's destruction turn up the heat.

With time running out, can this crew of misfits recover the formula before it's lost forever along with the lives of all those it could have saved?

_Spark_ is the first book in a brand new space opera series. If you like fast-paced adventure, pulse-pounding action and nail-destroying suspense, you'll love Hadwin Fuller's thruster-hot series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Poop Diaries *












*"Disgusting, hilarious, and scary..." –Chicago Tribune

"Stories from plumbers that will make you smile, giggle, and laugh out loud." –Arizona News Independent*

They come into our homes. They see us in our most fragile moments. Plumbers are a fixture in our lives. When a toilet clogs, a faucet leaks, or a sewer line plugs, we call those unsung heroes, desperately seeking help. They scoop out our poop and pull underwear, toothbrushes and cotton balls out of our toilets, doing whatever it takes to get the job done.

On a late Wednesday evening, after my toilet clogged, I asked our plumber to share his top five “greatest hits.” The stories were so hilarious, I had to share them with the world. _The Poop Diaries_ features true stories told by my plumber, and many other plumbers, about the most memorable service jobs they have worked on and most unique people they have helped. Whether it’s nudity, rats, fake vaginas, dildos, snakes, weapons and so much more, these plumbers have seen and smelled it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**weet Murder (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 8 ) *













In Madeline's hometown of Chicago on June 1891, life is brimming with new industry. The amateur sleuth has recently arrived home after a trip abroad and brought with her two favorite friends. They plan to enjoy a summer of doing nothing but taking in the sights of the city until the ladies volunteer for a Chicago first. The city has its first ambulance service.

The ladies urge Madeline to attend one of their sessions to meet with someone who claims all manner of mysterious things are happening in the nearby park where the ambulance service frequently stops due to young children's minor injuries while playing. The man wonders if the unwanted activity might be attributed to the Valley Gang.

When the female sleuth agrees to meet with the young man who operates the horse-driven ambulance, a deadly mystery will unfold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*E**nd of the Lane (A Dear Abby Cozy Mystery Book 1) *













Abby Maguire’s first day in a new town and new job could be her last. Instead of writing about the weekend bake sale, she has to give a statement to the police. It seems the small town of Eden is not the idyllic place she'd imagined it to be. There's a killer on the loose but the finger of suspicion is pointed at Abby.

Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language but lots of fun, quirky dialogue & characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Crime Beat: Episodes 1-3: New York, Washington D.C., Miami (The Crime Beat Boxed Sets Book 1) *













A brilliant reporter, haunted by her husband's death...

A disgraced cop, tangled in a web of lies...

Two unlikely heroes, brought together by one unthinkable crime in...

Read the first three episodes of this addictive series, brought together for the first time in one volume.

The Crime Beat, Episode 1: New York City

Perched on the soft tar of a New York City rooftop, a mysterious sniper fires a single round from a fifty caliber rifle. Five stories below, his target collapses on the marble steps of the Metropolitan Museum of Art, dead.

Crime reporter Jane Cole needs this story badly. Suspended NYPD cop Robert Warren is desperate to clear his name. They don't trust each other, but they make the perfect team. And as Cole and Warren track the killer, they uncover a plot so ruthless it shocks the conscience, a crime so expansive it will rock the world.

The Crime Beat, Episode 2: Washington, D.C.

At the rooftop bar of the famed Watergate Hotel in Washington, D.C., a former Vice President is assassinated. Across the Potomac River, a mysterious sniper leaves a fifty caliber rifle on the bed of his hotel room, then disappears.

Crime reporter Jane Cole and NYPD cop Robert Warren have clues no one else has. But as they arrive in D.C. to investigate, they're hit with a series of coverups and misdirections. And as they close in on the killer, they realize that they, too, are being tracked.

The Crime Beat, Episode 3: Miami

Arriving in Little Havana in Miami, Cole creates a list of potential victims while Warren tracks down an old confidential informant. Desperate to reach a reclusive financier, Cole then makes an unusual friend, who leads her on a wild-goose chase through Miami.

All the while, news is breaking around the world that implicates Cole and Warren in the killings, and a mysterious pair has followed them to Miami.

Perfect for readers of Michael Connelly and fans of True Detective or Jack Ryan, The Crime Beat is your next bingeable series from bestselling author A.C. Fuller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**arco Noir (Detective Emilia Cruz Book 8 ) *













*A bitter past drives Acapulco’s first female police detective into a Hollywood film starring lies and murder when she goes undercover to catch a killer. As the camera rolls, Detective Emilia Cruz will face her toughest case yet.*


After witnessing the execution-style murder of a taxi driver, Emilia replaces him behind the wheel. Undercover with a false identity, her target is a shadowy gang extorting protection money from the upscale taxi service.

The homicide investigation is soon stuck in neutral. No one in Acapulco has heard of the gang. Yet the threat of another murder has all the drivers, including Emilia, scared to death.

When Emilia’s worst enemy gets into her taxi, both her life and the murder case accelerate out of control. Next stop, a movie set.

The script is a nightmare.
The director’s cut is a double-cross.
The leading man has looks that could kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**astion (The Fortress of Malta Book 2) *













*The Fortress of Malta - Book 2


'Vivid and exciting. This author knows his stuff.' Richard Woodman, author of Malta Convoys


Summer, 1942.*


Royal Navy fighter pilot Edmund Clydesdale is exhausted, war weary and stuck on Malta at the height of the siege.

Each day could be Clydesdale's last, as he helps defend the seemingly doomed island against wave upon wave of German attacks.

But as well as the enemy, Edmund must survive Sub Lieutenant Godden, a daredevil fellow pilot determined to hit back at the enemy any way he can.

And when he meets Liena, a fiery Maltese woman working as an air-raid warden in the bomb-ravaged cities, he begins to find something to live and fight for.

But the siege continues and Clydesdale odds of surviving the war are lengthened, when he is ordered on a special mission to fly into enemy territory.

The fate of the island - and the pilot's life - will hang in the balance.

*Recommended for fans of Robert Ryan, James Holland and Patrick Bishop.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wicked Deceit: A Sam Wick Thriller (Sam Wick Universe Book 1)*













*WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF YOUR PRESIDENT WANTS YOU DEAD?*


A New York Times reporter has landed on the wrong side of the Venezuela President, and now Venezuela's National Intelligence Service has sent sixteen of their best to execute him

The USA wants to use this opportunity to get the Venezuela President on the discussion table, but first, they need to save the reporter discreetly.

There is only one man who could do this in a twenty-four-hour window. *SAM WICK.*

He is the one the USA Government calls on to extract people out of the worst of the worst enemy places on earth. Where the government cannot and will not go, he will. There is no guarantee that he'll succeed every time, but he doesn't have a choice, or does he?

Time is running out. Bullets are flying. Bodies are piling up. Nothing is as it seems. Will *SAM WICK *succeed?

If you like Tom Clancy's *Jack Ryan*, Ted Bell's *Alex Hawke*, Lee Child's *Jack Reacher*, Vince Flynn's *Mitch Rapp*, WEB Griffin's *Killer McCoy*, Stephen Hunter's *Bob Lee Swagger*, and Robert Ludlum's *Jason Bourne*, you will love *SAM WICK.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**itler on Trial: Alan Cranston, Mein Kampf, and The Court of World Opinion *













Before the Internet, Pursuing the Truth about Adolf Hitler and Mein Kampf

In 1939, a 24-year old American journalist, recently returned to New York City from Europe, discovers that Adolf Hitler’s Mein Kampf—as published in the United States—is sanitized. Using Hitler’s own words from the original Nazi manifesto, he translates and writes an annotated condensed edition to expose the full measure of Hitler’s evil ideology, chilling anti-Semitism, and plans for world domination. The American publisher of Mein Kampf sues for copyright infringement. 

This short historical non-fiction book is about the people and events that shaped the young journalist’s life. It recounts his determined pursuit of the truth to alert Americans and the world to the danger six months before Hitler’s war machine invades Poland and begins the march toward WWII. 

The journalist was Alan Cranston, future Senator from California, a leader in the United States Senate, and candidate for President. Cranston dedicated his life to public service, nuclear arms reduction, and world peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Architecture of Survival: Holocaust Diaries (WW2 Memoirs Book 1)*













*A Jewish family survives the Holocaust hidden by a Polish family*
In 1939, when the Second World War broke out, the Stein family escaped Poland. Paula, a polyglot architect, and Meir, a textile industrialist, fled with their only child, Israel, to Vilnius, Lithuania, and later to Bialystok, attempting to save themselves from certain death in the extermination camps.

*In the midst of terror, there they found grace*
In August 1943, the Bialystok Ghetto was emptied by the Nazis and all its occupants were sent to extermination. The Steins had managed to remain hidden in the Ghetto for five more weeks, before escaping to their new hideout—the home of a Polish family, backed by a German official, that gave them refuge. They remained hidden there for nearly a year, until the war ended, with the daily danger of being discovered and sent to death. They lived to see Bialystok liberated by the Russian Red Army, and eventually settled in the new state of Israel.

*The events of the Holocaust as they were seen through the eyes of a real middle-class Polish Jewish family*

*Architecture of Survival* brings forward the diaries Paula and Meir Stein wrote while in hideout during the Second World War, accompanied by the vivid visual memories of their son, Israel Stein, who witnessed the horrors as a child. It is a rare historical documentation, read in bated breath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/29/22

Currently free.

*T**entmates (WW2 Cargo Pilots Book 3) *













*T*hird in a series of true stories of WW2 cargo pilots that flew missions over the Himalayan mountains, made famous in film by the movie The Hump. Follow four tentmates lives as they join the military from their hometowns, train to fly a variety of planes and travel to India where they are stationed for three years of their lives.

This book isn't about combat but rather about humans and their struggles and accomplishments.
Compiled from preserved documents and photographs, this book and the two before it recount the daily situation of being a C47 pilot in World War Two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/30/22.

Currently Free.

*S**pace Assassins Box Set: The Complete Series 1-5 *













*Sure, being one of the deadliest assassins in the galaxy had its perks, but even the mightiest warrior could have a bad day. In this case, it was looking to be enough of them to fill an entire calendar.*

It seemed the unthinkable had happened. Someone had _actually_ targeted the Ghalian, an order of assassins known and feared across the systems. It was madness. Only a fool would go after the likes of them. But, it seemed, the galaxy had no shortage of fools.

Retaliation most bloody was in order, and one man stood ready to spring into action. Hozark was his name, and he was no ordinary man. He was a Master Ghalian, an assassin skilled in the ways of death. Practical, mechanical, magical, to him it made no difference. One way or another, he would get to the bottom of the attack and turn the tables on whoever dared strike out at his brothers and sisters.

Or so he thought until someone quite unexpected reared their head. An appearance that gave him pause. Someone he had thought long dead. *His former lover*. A revelation like that could throw even a master assassin for a loop. That she too was an assassin only complicated things more.

There was far more at play than was apparent on the surface and Hozark would require all of his wits and skill to get to the bottom of it. And he most surely intended to do just that, no matter how high the body count. He just hoped to do so before more of his kin fell victim to the nefarious plot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A **Change in Time: Troubles in Time Travel *












Rodger shouldn’t have gone on the mission. They said he was too old, but he had funded the time machine, so he insisted. When he came back, everything has changed. His dead wife is now alive. The inventor of the time machine doesn’t know it exists. Another time machine is being built and having two machines will destroy the very fabric of time. It’s up to Rodger to stop the catastrophe. The only problem is, he doesn’t want to.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wisconsin Vamp: A cheese-infused, flannel-clad, very Wisconsin horror-comedy (Monsters in the Midwest Book 1)*













*Some vampires are destined for greatness. He's not one of them.*

When truckstop diner cook and mediocre bowler Herb Knudsen becomes a vampire, his once simple life gets a bit more complicated. Herb’s not even sure how it happened. He wasn’t bitten by a vampire, which means there’s no one around to help him learn the ropes. With no one to guide him, Herb fumbles into his newfound abilities, courting disaster with every step. Despite learning each new lesson the hard way, being a vampire isn’t all bad. He’s stronger, a little sexier, and a heck of a lot better at bowling. Even Lois, the girl of his dreams, is starting to notice him. But he can’t drink beer, the bodies are piling up, and his best friend Dallas isn’t just getting suspicious – he’s getting jealous. When Lois is caught in the middle of the two friends' escalating rivalry, keeping his dark secret becomes the least of Herb's concerns.

Booze, bowling, bake sales, bar fights, babes, blood and karaoke... Who would have thought that being undead would make life so exciting?

About the *Monsters in the Midwest* series: Herb, Dallas, and Stanley live in northern Wisconsin, where life is nice and simple. Until Herb becomes a vampire. And Dallas becomes a werewolf. And Stanley becomes a zombie. Join the three friends on their hilariously awkward journeys as they learn that there really are monsters in the Midwest, and that's not always a bad thing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**ow to Battle Giant Monsters with a Drunk Space Ninja (The Adventures of Duke LaGrange Book 4) *













*To the surprise of most in the universe, Earth has entered into an era of peace. That is, until a trio of titanic space monsters arrive.*

Bounty hunter Duke LaGrange has seemingly retired on the primitive world of Neprius. His former sidekick, Ishiro’shea, has hung up his katana and is now the proud owner of the galaxy’s loudest bar, Cyborg Joe’s Grill N’ Go & The Why Not Saloon, on the planet Kelt. But when a mysterious entity visits Duke and warns him of a great danger set to destroy Earth, he must decide if he will get the gang back together for one last mission. Unfortunately for the brave crew of the _Deus Ex Machina_, the mission includes indestructible building-smashing behemoths from the unknown regions of the cosmos, savage cyborg mercenaries, and an old friend that simply won’t die.

_How to Battle Giant Monsters with a Drunk Space Ninja _is the fourth book in the _Adventures of Duke LaGrange_, a series of hilarious sci-fi adventure romps from the creative mind of Jay Key. You are sure to fall in love with Key’s menagerie of colorful characters and laugh-out-loud storytelling talents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ed-Bugged (Doodlebugged Mysteries Book 1) *













Doodle’s “career-change” lands him with a new family and unexpected trouble in this laugh-out-loud mystery perfect for dog lovers of all ages.

Doodle's not worried about his new job. Sniffing out bed bugs? Easy as pie. Well, easier, actually, as getting pie can be a problem for a dog. Doodle finds best part of the new job is Molly, the boss’s ten-year old daughter, who slips Doodle extra treats when she’s not snapping photos with the camera she carries everywhere. But Molly has secrets of her own. And when she enlists Doodle’s help to solve a crime, his nose and her camera lead them straight into danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**hispering Pines Mysteries Box Set: Books 1-3: Whispering Pines Mysteries *













*If you love small-towns with quirky characters, slow-burn romances, and witchy Wiccan mysteries, this is the series for you.


Find out why readers say these books are worth losing sleep for.

Family Secrets, Book One*

Minutes after arriving in the quirky Wiccan village to get her grandparents’ lake house ready for sale, former detective Jayne O’Shea finds a body in the backyard. When it becomes clear the sheriff isn't going to investigate the death, Jayne knows it’s up to her to solve this murder.

*Kept Secrets, Book Two*

Circus carnies are turning up dead and the newly hired sheriff is more concerned with ticketing tourists than catching the killer. Jayne has no choice but to step in and uncover the truth before the murderer strikes again.


*Original Secrets, Book Three*

Grandma Lucy’s journals give Jayne a peek into Whispering Pines’ past, but as questions are answered, deeply hidden secrets are unearthed. Such as the truth behind her grandmother’s death and that there’s been a killer wandering the village for forty years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**oliath (A Ryan Mitchell Thriller Book 1) *












In 1931, during its maiden voyage, the British Airship Goliath mysteriously disappears without a trace. Hidden deep inside is a secret that could change the world.

Present day, in The Philippines, an attempted kidnapping draws historian Jennifer March and former soldier Ryan Mitchell into a deadly race to find the Goliath before a mysterious figure who threatens to topple governments and the lives of millions. From Alaska, to West Africa to Iceland the hunt for the truth is on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Aleutian Portal (Sam Reilly Book 8 ) *













*A Russian cargo ship sinks in the shallow waters of the Bering Strait, and somehow vanishes without a trace.

In the Colorado Plateau Desert, a cowboy follows a river of sand into an undiscovered ruin.

A tunnel-boring operation between the Alaskan and Siberian peninsulas is stalled when its largest burrowing machine disappears into an abyss.*

Sam Reilly leads a search and rescue mission for the missing ship and crew. What should be a simple operation quickly turns into something much more dangerous. He soon learns that all three strange events are irrevocably interwoven, and unlocking their connection may just hold the key to the survival of the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ORPHANS OF AQUARIUS: VIETNAM, HIPPIES AND MONSTERS*












A trip through the Age of Aquarius, life in the army, drugs, hippies, war protesters, powwow, love, war and peace, soldiers, the Vietnam War, Agent Orange, Napalm, covert missions and bizarre creatures in the jungles of Indochina. Enter the rabbit hole of the Sixties and Seventies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/30/22.

*S**tone In A Sling: A Soldier's Journey*













*What do the jungles of South America, the Russians in Berlin, and the deserts of the Middle East have in common?*


*Stone in a Sling* is the *real-life* story of a *modern soldier*. Serving from 1980 to 2005, Scott Meehan was what is known colloquially as a *Maverick* or a Mustang; a soldier who started out as an enlisted man and later became an officer. With an amazing career that spans 25 years, he rose from the ranks of a Private E1 to Major. During his tenure he saw more than his share of amazing events - from surviving a *terrorist* attack in *Colombia* to meeting the *girl *of his dreams in the *Amazon jungles* of Ecuador.

In this intriguing and insightful *memoir*, the former American *military intelligence* officer goes beyond traditional *Cold War espionage* tales to tell about his encounters with the *Soviets in East Berlin*, *interrogations with Iraqi prisoners* during *Desert Storm*, the internal struggle to get better *armor* for troops during *Operation Iraqi Freedom*, and how relationships with the Iraqi people ultimately led to the *capture of Saddam Hussein*.

This is truly a *military* experience that you will not want to miss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/31/22. 

Currently Free.

*F**REEDOM RUN (THE COMPANION CHRONICLES Book 3) *













Jacob Kind, a synthetic Companion on the run from the police and the corporation who created him, is determined to find the man who murdered his adopted mother Sylvia. He finds himself in New York City on the search for a woman named Strawberry Fields. He falls in with a group of orphaned synthetics, like himself, who live underground and make their living entertaining tourists in Central Park.

They face uncertainty, however, as the city government preps to sweep up all undocumented synthetics in the city proper and make plans to escape the city and run to Canada, a safe haven for synthetic people such as they.

Jacob uncovers a lead that will bring him to the man Sylvia named as the key to freeing Companions, a certain Larkin Finn, but before he can act on that the detective in pursuit of him, Abigail Moore, shows up.

As does serial killer Munson Tolliver.

Jacob finds himself faced with a choice... abandon his newfound family to pursue Munson, or help them escape as the city of New York prepares to gather up all undocumented synthetics.

The choice he makes will ultimately define who, and what, he is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A** Comedian Walks Into A Funeral Home *













*"A hilarious story with heartfelt honesty, rooted in tragedy. Highly recommend!"
--Jim Gaffigan, Actor, Comedian, New York Times Best Selling Author

"Comedy for the Dead. Talk about a tough comedy crowd ... An intelligent story that shines the light of laughter into the shadows of loss. It grabs you from the start and never let's go."
--Louie Anderson, Comedian, Actor, Author*

Vince Locker's life is tragic. His comedy act for the LaughCom competition has just bombed, ruining any chance of the cash prize he desperately needed. His life is in tatters; abandoned by his father as a child, an estranged wife, Jessica, who he seems to disappoint just by his mere existence, and living in his mother's house with his bipolar brother and facing foreclosure. As he stands on Smith Avenue Bridge, suicide seems the only option until he is unexpectedly rescued by an old school mortician named Truss. Vince meets another of Truss's rescues, Winona. Although beyond social norms, the trio seize on a quick cash fix that just might help Vince meet his child support demands--comedic tributes for the dead. The eulogies are hilarious and off the wall, sometimes disastrous and sometimes enlightening. They propel Vince into the dark underworld of the funeral industry, life insurance scams, savage politics, a kidnapping, the murder investigation of a destitute unclaimed young woman and threats to Jessica and his young daughter. As details of the murdered young woman are slowly revealed, Vince realizes that he has many ghosts of his own to put to rest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I**tsy Bitsy Spider (Emma Frost Book 1)*













*From Multi-Million-Copy Bestselling author Willow Rose comes an engrossing mystery full of stunning twists and turns.*


_*Discover the author everyone's talking about and find out why fans call her The Queen of Plot Twists*_

Emma Frost inherits a house on Fanoe Island when her grandmother dies.

She decides to move there with her family, much to her teenage daughter's regret.

One morning a wealthy older woman living in her street is found murdered and soon Emma finds herself wrapped in a mystery uncovering the island's dark secrets reaching into her own family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ambitious Card: A Fun & Funny Mystery! (The Eli Marks Mysteries Book 1)*













*Magician Eli Marks is the top suspect in a series of murders.
His greatest trick? Not becoming the next victim.*

★★★★★

Psychics are being murdered and all the clues point to magician Eli Marks: one of his playing cards keeps turning up at every crime scene. What begins as a simple Halloween magic show turns into a deadly cat-and-mouse encounter as the body count rises while Eli frantically attempts to clear his name.

It doesn't help that his ex-wife's new husband is the lead Homicide Detective on the case. Or that Eli appears to be the only thread tying all the murders together.

Then things get really complicated when romance blooms with a beautiful psychic who may—or may not—hold the final clue to this murderous mystery. Eli can't help but be drawn to her, even though falling in love in the midst of a murder spree is never a good idea.

As all the pieces of this deadly puzzle begin to fall into place, Eli must use every trick he knows to uncover the true killer … before he becomes the final victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*K**iller Cruise: A Humorous Cruise Ship Cozy Mystery (Cruise Ship Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *













All Adrienne wanted was a fun new job on a cruise ship—instead, she’s dealt three big surprises.

*Surprise number one, wonderful:* Her best friend Samantha has joined the cruise!
*Surprise number two, also quite good:* the First Officer is rather handsome.
*Surprise number three, definitely not good:* Samantha is suspected of murdering a VIP cruise passenger.

Throw in a few more surprises—an over-the-top boss, a potentially homicidal chef, and a blast from Adrienne’s past—and this cruise might end up being Adrienne’s last.

Join Adrienne, her new friend Cece, and First Officer Hot Stuff—er, First Officer Ethan Lee—as they try to uncover the truth before it’s too late…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I**t Began With a Lie (Secrets of Redemption Book 1) *













*An award-winning, gripping psychological suspense mystery. All Becca wanted was a fresh start. That wasn’t what she got.*

Becca was sure the move from New York to Redemption, Wisconsin was exactly what her troubled family needed. A way to get her crumbling marriage back on track, and to bond with her difficult 16-year-old stepdaughter.

But instead of a new beginning, Becca is thrust into a mysterious past she barely remembers. A past that includes the complications of interacting with her old teenage crush, Daniel, as well as living in her aunt's old house.

A house with a violent past. A house the locals swear is haunted.

But there's no such thing as ghosts. Right?

So, could there be something even more sinister out to destroy them?

And can Becca discover the truth before it’s too late?

*2018 PRG Reviewers' Choice Award First Place Winner for Best Book
2018 PRG Reviewers' Choice Award Second Place Winner for Best Book Series*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eath Hampton: Introducing Detective Jericho (The Detective Jericho Series Book 1) *













Burnt out after years of working violent cases in East Harlem, Detective Neil Jericho transfers to peaceful East Hampton. But after the mysterious disappearance of a wealthy real estate developer, Jericho is caught in a web of intrigue and lies centering around Susannah Cascadden, the missing man’s beautiful wife.

"Marks provides his intriguing principal characters with solid backgrounds without lingering too long on irrelevant minutiae, and he puts the central mystery front and center from the start. The relationship between Jericho and
Susannah gives the book a good, romantic spark. The whodunit initially seems straightforward, but it offers surprise twists that add further dimension to the characters.

A fast-paced mystery with plenty of action and colorful characters." — Kirkus reviews

Is Susannah a calculating black widow or an innocent victim? Jericho better find out fast or the Hamptons just might be the death of him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**ystery Woman (Jack Dillon Dublin Tales Book 11) *













*Mystery Woman* is the eleventh book in the award-winning Jack Dillon Dublin Tales series.

US Marshall Jack Dillon, assigned to An Garda Síochána, Special Branch, and his partner, Paddy Suel, are sent down to County Cork to investigate the murder of American gangster Dennis 'Punchy' Sheehan. Things turn out to not be as suspected. CCTV evidence moves the investigation to Dublin where the body count begins to grow on an almost daily basis. The killer seems to be a step ahead of the investigators. With barely a handful of clues can Dillon possibly find whoever is responsible?

The Jack Dillon Dublin Tales series is written by Mike Faricy and was originally released under the pseudonym, Patrick Emmett. Faricy also writes The award-winning Dev Haskell series, the award-winning Corridor Man series, and the Hotshot series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Summer Nanny: An Emerald City Thriller Novella *













*It was the perfect summer job—until it turned into her worst nightmare.*
Bridgett is enjoying an idyllic summer as the nanny for Leo, the son of Paul and Emily Cooper—a famous actor and renowned charity founder. Not only is she generously compensated to care for Leo at the couple’s Seattle waterfront estate, she develops a special bond with the little boy. In addition to the financial perks of the job, Bridgett has fallen into a summer love affair with Chris, a landscaper who works at the property.

It’s the Fourth of July. Leo’s parents are holding a major event for their charity at the top of the Space Needle. When a masked intruder breaks into the home and takes Leo hostage, Bridgett will do anything to save the boy’s life. She complies with the burglar’s demands to retrieve a multi-million-dollar heirloom necklace from the home, yet she quickly discovers that he hasn’t come for the necklace at all…

Detectives Blake Stephenson and Tess Richards are celebrating the Fourth at the Cooper’s charity gala where Tess is being honored for her volunteer work. However, their evening is dampened when Tess’s younger brother, Chris, fails to show up for the event. As they leave the event early, hoping to find answers, they learn the security system is down at the Cooper’s mansion…and that Chris isn’t the only one missing from the party.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I**ced Malice (Detective Kendall Halsrud Series Book 2) *













Detective Kendall Halsrud returns in Iced Malice, another stay-up-all-night suspense thriller by the author of Relative Malice.

In the midst of the worst winter in Eau Claire, Wisconsin since 1890, Detective Kendall Halsrud is investigating a case involving two murdered teenagers. Kendall soon realizes the teens’ murders appear eerily similar to the Fiancé Murder case from twelve years ago when three couples disappeared. A serial killer was suspected at the time but the bodies were never found.
Has the faceless killer returned, or does someone else have his own reason for killing couples?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Black Pill: A Jackson & Dallas Thriller *












Agent Dallas goes undercover to bring down a pack of online sexual predators, but the secrets she uncovers are more horrific than anyone imagined.

A body wrapped in plastic turns up in the middle of the road—with no ID and no viable explanation. The pressure builds when Detective Jackson must also locate a missing woman that few people seem to know. Fearing for the kidnapped woman’s life, Jackson follows her ex-boyfriend, but the effort backfires in a deadly way.

Across the country, FBI Agent Jamie Dallas takes on a dangerous undercover assignment—tracking a sexual predator who brags about his assaults in a perverse dark-web forum. Dallas travels to Jackson’s hometown and discovers that her target’s crimes are just the opening salvo. Yet confronting the hatemongers could get her killed.

The investigators race the clock to find the victims, but will they discover the connection in time to save all the women caught in the deviant trap?

*Author’s Note*: When I traveled to Costa Rica to visit my grandchildren, I had to rescue them from a dangerous cult and ended up running through the jungle from armed men. The horrific conditions the kids were living under was unforgettable and formed the characters’ background in this thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**irst Justice - Vigilante Justice Thriller Series 1, with Jack Lamburt (Jack Lamburt Vigilante Justice Thriller series) *













The only thing he has left is a passion for revenge. His first chance to get it could be his last…
Jack Lamburt is out for blood. After a brutal terrorist murdered his pregnant wife, he’s sworn not to allow another innocent soul to suffer a similar fate. So how can he say no when an old flame in the CIA recruits him for a covert mission to stop an extremist plot to butcher thousands?

Flying under the radar, the pair sets course for a Cuban hot zone and Lamburt’s first taste of battle. But the deeper they get into their black-ops assignment, the more he suspects their simple hit may be part of a shadowy conspiracy… with deadly consequences.

Can Lamburt walk the path of vengeance without coming home in a body bag?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**ever Say Spy (The Never Say Spy Series Book 1) *













*…If a kickass middle-aged bookkeeper got sucked into a spy’s life…*

Despite her fondness for weapons and ripe language, middle-aged Aydan Kelly’s résumé reads ‘bookkeeper’, not ‘badass’. She’s leaving the city to fulfill her dream of country living when she gets carjacked by a man who shouldn’t exist.

When RCMP officer John Kane kills her attacker, Aydan hopes her troubles are over. But Kane’s investigation implicates her in a techno-espionage plot, and criminal charges become the least of her worries when she finds herself in the crosshairs of the same dangerous group Kane suspects her of aiding.

Armed with only her analytical mind, a warped sense of humour, and a penchant for profanity, Aydan faces off against international spies and an RCMP officer who’s not what he seems.

Pity her enemies. Because nobody’s tougher than a middle-aged woman who wants her dream back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A **Soldier of the Legion *












In Paris, 1890, an Englishman named George Manington signed up to join the French Foreign Legion. French Indochina was his destination, to help quell the rebels against colonial rule that had emerged after the Sino-French War. The Yên Thế Insurrection had been continuing for twenty-two years in this area before Manington arrived, and he entered into the midst of this of this vicious war. Manington’s work _A Soldier of the Legion_ is a fascinating account of life in one of the most famous regiments in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.


*G**ideon's Thunder: A B-24 Bomber Pilot Diary *














*In the Bible,* Gideon was called upon by an angel of the Lord to do battle. Like so many thousands of others, Henry T. Holmes was called to service to help stop a heinous dictator from overtaking the world. He did his part, bringing thunder down upon the German war machine while seeing many of his friends and comrades suffer and die in the process, very nearly succumbing himself more than once.

Follow along through thirty-five missions, feel the exploding flak, and experience the thunder brought down by the U.S. Eighth Air Force in World War II. I have written this book in a first-person format, attempting to put myself in my father’s shoes, in the pilot's seat, imagining some of it, and embellishing where I must, combined with mission facts courtesy of the 392nd Bomb Group archives and notes from family members.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

1/31/22.

Currently free.

*L**eoni - Life after Life: Nelson Leoni's survival story after Haiti. *













*The unbelievable story of Nelson Leoni*

A UN Brazilian soldier who was shot in the heart by a rifle AK-47 during a peacekeeping mission in Haiti in 2005 passed away for 6 minutes and reborn to change his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/01/22.

Currently Free.

*B**lue Sun Armada: A Military Scifi Epic*













*War is coming.*
Duke Uron Marlboro led his mighty house to victory in the Zezner war. The last thing he expected was for his allies to turn on him.

With a new civil war brewing, the Duke and his family have one option to survive the king’s wrath—

*They must flee.*
Will they survive the political games of their past? Can they escape their doomed planet and find a new place to thrive before their once great house is destroyed… forever.

*Blue Sun Armada* is the first in a new epic space opera set in the far-flung future. Legendary mech battles, intense fleet engagements, and deadly politics all make Blue Sun Armada a magnificent read. Pick your side and buy now to start the fight for survival!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he 18th Shadow: Box Set *











Updated as a second edition and available in digital format only, this box set comprises the first three episodes in The 18th Shadow Series by author Jon Lee Grafton; Dawn of the Courtezan - Phase 01, Voices in the Stream - Phase 02, and Absorption - Phase 03. There is an extensive world building glossary of terms and acronyms available at the back of the box set.

The Graphene Prairie - 2082. The North American Union comprises all of Mexico, Canada and the antique United States. 93% of citizens live with a nano computer consensually embedded in their skull. Alcohol is banned, cannabis is mainstream. Holograms fill our eyes, drones float above the city hovstreets and the Office of the Architect watches everything and everyone. Everyone, that is, except for a particular group of shiners, hand-picked outlaws protected by canine war cyborgs and a charismatic and mysterious telepath named Daxane Julius Abner. Mr. Abner has a purpose. That purpose is freedom. He and his shiners make America's black market vodka. And they are the only heroes left.

Tara Dean had a gift. She used it to escape. The vile memory of the behavioral modification hospital was only fifteen kilometers behind her as the EMP projectile detonated and her stolen 2079 Mustang flipped off the hovroad floating 199 kph. Halfway through the first mid-air rotation, charges exploded along crumple junctions in the silver hovcar’s roof and the polyaluminum cabin blew free. Ejected into the sky, away from the disintegrating Ford, Tara Dean's unconscious body was enveloped in an emergency collision sphere. Clear of the wreckage, her shrouded form bounced into a ditch and was immediately surrounded by the pack of waiting Coyotes. The animals began to savage the sphere's elastiframe fabric with their dulled teeth. They had come for a reason. These were the Coyotes of cyborg legend, the vanished products of Darkpool Laboratories, drawn at long last from the darkness by the unique scent of her blood. Welcome to the Dawn of the Courtezan.

William Angevine was a quiet man, some would say a hard man. He was a hunter, born for this life. As the THOR class incursion cyborg stepped from the shadows cast by the vodka still's fractionating columns, the air in the warehouse chilled. He saw the massive creature's blue vidorbs first, then it moved further into the light. The cranial fuselage was aerodynamic, smooth, based on the skull structure of a dire wolf. The skull and chassis itself were made of reinforced, unpolished titanalum the color of slate. The beast was designed to inspire terror on a battlefield. Yet William Angevine felt no terror. A human tether, he alone could hear the cyborg's thoughts. They called to him, like Voices in the Stream.

October 16, 2082. On this day in history, The War of the Dolphin began. Joan, a Maui Hector's dolphin, floated to the surface of the aquarium and placed her head between the electroencephalogram terminals, aligning her consciousness with a quantum supercomputer as she pushed terabytes of dark code across the holostream, searching for the Israeli. The fusion core brightened momentarily from the power draw as contact was made. “It begins today,” the dolphin said. The Israeli's voice responded slowly, deep and resonant, its inhuman timbre filling the aquarium chamber, “Are you afraid to die, dolphin?” “No,” replied Joan flatly. “There is no death. You of all should know this. In the end, there is only Absorption.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**word Diplomacy (Unplanned Princess Book 1) *













*What is the difference between ignorance and stupidity?*

_Ignorance can be solved if you live long enough._

Zaena has been sent as an Elven emissary to learn and build a relationship with humanity. She's only two hundred and fifty years old, so time should be on her side.

*Except she gets involved in a brutal gang war in the first month of landing on the shores of the West Coast of the United States.*

_San Francisco, to be exact._

Zaena quickly learns that her knowledge of humanity is closer to the twentieth than the present day twenty-first century.

*So much for her teachers’ study of humanity's television shows.*

_She's got attitude, magic, and a sacred armor pendant. What she doesn't have is a clue._

She will survive her ignorance or die trying to build a bridge and save her people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Saints & Sinners Ball (Harper & Hattie Magical Mystery Book 1)*













*Hattie’s Cauldron: Potions & Pastries is the place for all sorts of mischief. When Hattie hosts the Saints & Sinners Ball and her niece, Harper, finds the body of a murdered man in the yard, the two unlikely sleuths have no choice but to find the killer.*

Hattie’s psychic gifts might be the only thing standing in the killer way. Psychic powers at 40? Harper isn’t so sure she has Hattie’s skills or even desire to develop her gifts. But Harper has a murder to solve and her aunt’s reputation to protect.

With help from their sinfully attractive new neighbor, Harper & Hattie must decide who is friend or foe if they have any hope of unraveling the mystery. Uncovering secrets and scandal at every turn, the two unlikely sleuths must unmask a killer before the next body drops.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eath By Baguette: A Valentine’s Day Murder in Paris (Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mystery Series Book 2) *













*Paris—the city of love, lights … and murder? Join tour guide Lana Hansen as she escorts five couples on an unforgettable Valentine-themed vacation to France! Unfortunately it will be the last trip for one passenger…*

Lana Hansen’s future is looking bright. She has money in her bank account, a babysitter for her cat, and even a boyfriend. Regrettably she won’t get to celebrate Valentine’s Day with her new beau, Chad. Instead, she will be leading a lovers-only tour in France. Luckily for Lana, her best friend, Willow, and her partner, Jane, will be joining her.

Things go downhill when Lana’s new boyfriend shows up in Paris for her tour—with his wife. Chad is not the website developer he claimed to be, but a famous restaurant critic whose love of women rivals his passion for food.

After Chad drops dead during a picnic under the Eiffel Tower, a persistent French detective becomes convinced that he was poisoned. And the inspector’s sights are set on several members of the tour—including Lana!

While escorting her group through the cobblestone streets of Montmartre, the grand gardens of Versailles, and the historic Marché des Enfants Rouges market, Lana must figure out who really killed Chad before she has to say _bonjour_ to prison and _adieu_ to her freedom.

The Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mysteries are heartwarming stories about making friends, traveling, and celebrating new experiences. Join tour guide Lana Hansen as she leads tourists and readers to fascinating cities around the globe on intriguing adventures that often turn deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**aptured on Camera: A Parker Photography Cozy Mystery *













Everything is not harmonious in the Village of Harmony!

Jackie Parker, a not-ready-to-retire baby boomer, has arrived to help her great-aunt Ruth photograph a wedding. This small Midwestern community of Harmony is excited about the upcoming nuptials of its matriarch Eleanor Harmony, who is marrying for the fourth time.

But the event is called off when the body of the groom is discovered! Jackie and her friend Wanda stumble upon the scene of his tragic car accident. Jackie instinctively photographs the crash scene, not realizing the pictures will be instrumental in proving what really happened to Eleanor's fiance in the dark of night on that lonely road.

With the wedding called off, Jackie prepares to return to Chicago but instead finds herself staying in Harmony as she begins to suspect the cause of Paul's death isn't what it first appeared to be. Her natural curiosity pairs with the police investigation as she follows clues that will reveal the truth!

Hugging the banks of the Wisconsin River and rising up into the wooded hills and bluffs, the community of Harmony welcomes you. Be whisked away on a fun cozy mystery escape in every book in the series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**urder for Political Correctness: A dark comedy murder mystery (DCI Fenton Murder Trilogy Book 1) *













*Not for the politically correct!*

DCI Fenton must track down a serial killer and avert moral panic before The Queen is forced to utter the words ‘death penalty’ in her speech.

Three victims, all from minority groups, are found murdered in a London hotel, after attending an ‘embracing diversity’ conference. They are all employees of a training company who want to make the world a better place through whiteboards and jazz hands. Is there a serial killer on the loose? Or is the killer someone closer to home?

The murders receive widespread media attention, fuelled by a journalist who has a personal vendetta against Fenton and will do anything for fame. With a power crazed opposition leader and a government on the brink of collapse, the murders reignite the political debate on capital punishment. Just who are the Far Right Extremist Enigma, and why does a political leader want to murder a Reality TV star who can’t stop eating cake?

Do you ever think the world is getting too politically correct? Do you find yourself laughing at something, only to be met with a judgemental furrowed brow? Then this dark comedy whodunit is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he House that Jack Built: An edge of your seat serial killer thriller (Jack Ryder Book 3) *













*From the Amazon ALL-star Bestselling author Willow Rose*
Scott Kingston is afraid of monsters. He thinks they’re lurking outside his bedroom window at night when his mother tucks him in. He asks his mother to keep the light on to scare the monsters away. But that light is exactly what lures the kidnapper to his window and the next morning, Scott Kingston is gone.

Twenty-eight years later, Vernon Johnson is released from jail after spending the biggest part of his life on death row, convicted of having kidnapped and killed Scott Kingston. As so many times before, he has appealed his case, but this time, the judge decides to let him go. A witness has finally told the truth, and there is no longer sufficient evidence to keep him in jail.

But shortly after Vernon Johnson is released and has returned to his childhood town, another child disappears, and soon all eyes are on him again.

Jack Ryder is getting ready to build the house of his dreams while hoping that Shannon won’t end up in jail for the murder her ex-husband committed. She is expecting their child and the pregnancy, along with the worrying, takes a toll on the both of them, especially when a dark secret is revealed about the lot where they are preparing to build their house.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Lt. Kate Gazzara Series - Books 4 - 6 *













*Three spell-binding thrillers!
Sapphire

Victoria

Genevieve*

Greed, revenge, jealousy, money, love, hate are all motives for murder and all in a day’s work for Lt. Kate Gazzara. If you love whodunits, police procedurals, realism, fast-paced nonstop action, strong women detectives, it's time you met Kate Gazzara, a dedicated female detective in a world dominated by men.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chaser: A Gritty Action Crime Thriller (Jinx Ballou Bounty Hunter Series Book 1)*













*In the macho world of bounty hunting, Jinx Ballou must prove she's better than the rest.*
After a Phoenix newspaper outs her as transgender, bounty hunter Jinx Ballou is furious to learn she's been blackballed by local bail bond agents. But she’s not giving up without a fight.

Jinx convinces one desperate bail bond agent to hire her to return a young female murder suspect to jail. She’s confident she can apprehend the fugitive woman, even after more seasoned bounty hunters failed.

When the trail puts Jinx in the crosshairs of a ruthless gangster, she questions whether the woman she's after is truly a murderer or another victim. As she closes in, Jinx must push her skills, her body, and her luck to the limit.

*But will she survive long enough to uncover the truth and return her fugitive to custody?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/01/22. 

Currently free.

*M**y Brother's Destroyer (Baer Creighton Book 1) *













A MOONSHINER WITH A SURREAL GIFT, A COUNTRY STRONGMAN AND A TALKING DOG

International bestseller and genre-bender My Brother’s Destroyer is a starkly comedic grit lit thriller told in a Smoky Mountain dialect Kirkus says “perfectly evokes the woods and hollows of the Carolina hills.”

A story of loyalty, love, justice and redemption you will never forget.


Baer Creighton is a gifted distiller of fruited moonshine, capable of detecting even the subtlest lies. He lives in the woods next to his house, philosophizes with his dog Fred, and writes letters to his high school love Ruth--who long ago chose Baer's brother.

Baer keeps a low profile. Everyone is happy drinking his sublime moonshines -- until Fred goes missing. A week later, while Baer harvests apples in the moonlight, a chain of headlights emerges from the woods. A single truck tosses a bundle to the ditch.

When you discover who stole Fred, you'll know you've found a new master of the dark surreal.

And when you see what Baer does to him...

Them...

And what they do to Baer...

You haven't read a novel like this.

I promise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/2/22.

Currently Free.

*The Killing Game (An Alexa Chase Suspense Thriller—Book 1)*













*Alexa Chase, 34, a brilliant profiler in the FBI’s Behavioral Analysis Unit, was too good at her job. Haunted by all the serial killers she caught, she left a stunning career behind to join the U.S. Marshals. As a Deputy Marshal, Alexa—fit, and as tough as she is brilliant—could immerse herself in a simple career of hunting down fugitives and bringing them to justice.*

“This is an excellent book… When you start reading, be sure you don’t have to wake up early!”
—Reader review for The Killing Game
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THE KILLING GAME (An Alexa Chase Suspense Thriller—Book 1) is the debut novel in a new series by mystery and suspense author Kate Bold.

When a notorious serial killer escapes from a prison transport, it crosses the jurisdictions of the U.S. Marshals and the FBI’s BAU. The two departments are forced to come together on a new joint task force to hunt down the fugitive serial killer and bring him to justice. Alexa, to her dread, finds herself forced to confront the thing she fears the most—entering a killer’s mind. Doing so again, she knows, may just drag her down for good.

Alexa and her new partner, each territorial, don’t take well to each other. Between their tension and all the clues leading to dead ends and the bodies piling up on the killer’s spree, Alexa knows that she, up against a ticking clock, can’t afford to get this wrong. Especially when she realizes that she herself may be the next target.

*To find this diabolical killer, Alexa will have to do what she fears most—enter his twisted mind, before he can strike again. It’s a life-and-death game of cat and mouse, and it’s winner takes all.

But will the darkness swallow her whole?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Fresh Beginning & Murder (The Prairie Crocus Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*













*Book 1 of the Prairie Crocus Cozy Mystery Series.
Clean, wholesome fun (& murder) for all ages!*

When Claudia Porter inherits a rundown farmhouse in a quaint prairie town, she hopes it will provide her with the fresh start she so desperately needs. Except then she discovers a body. Before she knows it, she’s the prime suspect in a mysterious murder. She’s desperate to restore the old fixer upper - and her reputation. All she has to do is try to get along with her notoriously grouchy handyman… and solve a murder. Easy, right?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Goodbye Port Alma: Totally Addictive Crime Fiction (A DC Holly Towns Murder Mystery) (A Port Alma Murder Mystery Book 1)*













*Discover your new favorite crime fiction series!

Starting with the deadly puzzle of a schoolgirl slaying.*

A beautiful teen is killed on a glorious June afternoon, hidden in plain sight, and discovered by an anonymous caller.

Did her secrets die with her? Or are they still alive - with the power to seduce and destroy the lives of a select few?

DC Holly Towns is on the team that has to untangle a far-reaching web of sex, drugs, and money, and solve a crime that threatens to tear the city apart. Are the victim’s two best friends the next targets? With a suspect list of movers and shakers, even with all the hard work in the world, no one has more to lose than Holly herself if the killer strikes again.

As a new Detective Constable, Holly gets a second chance to prove herself in a job where even her friends wonder if she can succeed. She likes police work, but her future is a coin-toss. She’s either on the way out, courtesy of a vindictive former boss, or on the way up, thanks to her intuition and stubborn persistence. And some days are a struggle to tame her own demons and escape her past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Penitent Priest: A Contemporary Small Town Mystery Thriller (The Father Tom Mysteries Book 1)*













*My wife died in my arms, the victim of a nameless killer's bullet. I should have died with her. But God had other plans for me.

Fifteen years later, I'm back where it all happened. I just want to forget, but the past won't leave me alone.

Now, I'm asking a woman who I left broken-hearted twenty years before to catch my wife's killer.

I'm Father Tom Greer, a Catholic priest, and I'm playing with fire.*

Enjoy this first book in a new series featuring Father Tom, a 21st Century Father Brown.

_This is a new edition of the original book published in May, 2020. The whodunit remains the same, but the backstories and subplots have been revised._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**bigail's Shop (A Cypress Hollow Yarn Book 1) *













*“I didn’t just imply that you weren’t welcome. I’m making sure you know that’s the case.”*

Don’t miss the incredible first standalone in this unputdownable series that has readers raving!

“A riveting tale.“—Booklist

*Previously published as How to Knit a Love Song.*

Abigail’s out-of-the-blue inheritance of a mysterious cottage in the middle of nowhere is perfect timing, providing her refuge from the man she’s been trying to escape. But the grumpy, smoldering cowboy seems to come with the property, and his scowls are as dark as the storm clouds she’s hoping to escape.

Abigail intends to turn her cozy little windfall into a knitting shop and spend her days spinning, designing, and purling. But the gorgeous Cade, now owns everything surrounding Abigail’s ramshackle new home, and he views this sexy city girl as nothing but an unwanted interloper.

But chemistry working overtime is drawing two very different people closer than they ever thought possible, and when the past that Abigail thought she’d left behind comes calling, she’ll have to somehow learn to trust her handsome adversary with much more than just her heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**irl, Alone (An Ella Dark FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *













*FBI Agent Ella Dark has studied serial killers from the time she could read, devastated by the murder of her own sister. With her photographic memory, she has obtained an encyclopedic knowledge of every serial killer, every victim and every case. But when a serial killer strikes in the swamps of Louisiana, Ella soon comes to learn that the real thing is like nothing she ever expected.*

“A MASTERPIECE OF THRILLER AND MYSTERY. Blake Pierce did a magnificent job developing characters with a psychological side so well described that we feel inside their minds, follow their fears and cheer for their success. Full of twists, this book will keep you awake until the turn of the last page.”
--Books and Movie Reviews, Roberto Mattos (re Once Gone)

GIRL, ALONE (An Ella Dark FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) is the debut novel in a long-anticipated new series by #1 bestseller and USA Today bestselling author Blake Pierce, whose bestseller Once Gone (a free download) has received over 1,000 five star reviews.

FBI Agent Ella Dark, 29, is given her big chance to achieve her life’s dream: to join the Behavioral Crimes Unit. Ella’s hidden obsession of gaining an encyclopedic knowledge of serial killers has led to her being singled out for her brilliant mind, and invited to join the big leagues.

But face to face with a real murder, a real killer, and a real ticking clock, Ella realizes she can’t rely on her knowledge. She must learn to trust her instinct, and allow herself to enter the dark canals of a real killer’s mind.

*If she gets it wrong, her career is at stake.

And so is the next victim’s life.*

Will Ella’s talent be an asset?

Or the source of her downfall?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**lack Gold: a medical mission thriller (Lillian Whyte Thriller Series Book 1)*













*A medical mission takes a deadly turn ...*

Dr. Lillian Whyte is swept into a dangerous world when the camp of her Kenya mission clinic is destroyed by war profiteers.

After a decade of trudging through the hectic emergency room, the luster and idealism of being a physician has left Lillian disillusioned. Concerned about her swelling cynicism about her job, her supervisor volunteers her to lead a group of residents on a medical mission to Kenya. An ocean away from her troubled, she finds comfort in aiding local inhabitants.

The tranquility turns to chaos when her clinic is ambushed by militant thieves led by a conniving oil profiteer. Faced with the prospect of permanent captivity and/or probable death, Lillian must find the resolve to outwit her captors and escape.

*A slow-burn intellectual thriller from award-winning author CB Samet. Black Gold is book one in the Lillian Whyte adventure series. This series contains some violence and language.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Her Last Wish (A Rachel Gift FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1)*













*FBI Special Agent Rachel Gift is among the FBI’s most brilliant agents at hunting down serial killers. She plans on doing this forever—until she discovers she has months left to live. Determined to go down fighting, and to keep her diagnosis a secret, Rachel faces her own mortality while trying to save other’s lives. But how long can she go until she collapses under the weight of it all?*

HER LAST WISH (A Rachel Gift FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) is the debut novel in a long-anticipated new series by #1 bestseller and USA Today bestselling author Blake Pierce, whose bestseller Once Gone (a free download) has received over 1,000 five star reviews.

FBI Agent Rachel Gift, 33, unparalleled for her ability to enter the minds of serial killers, is a rising star in the Behavioral Crimes Unit—until a routine doctor visit reveals she has but a few months left to live.

Not wishing to burden others with her pain, Rachel decides, agonizing as it is, not to tell anyone—not even her boss, her partner, her husband, or her seven-year-old daughter. She wants to go down fighting, and to take as many serial killers with her as she can.

*A serial killer strikes in the Virginia area, targeting women who seek fertility treatments. As Rachel enters his sick and twisted mind, she struggles to understand his motive, or the connection between the victims.*

Worse, the case strikes too close to home, bringing up memories of her own fertility treatments, and her failed mission to have a second child. As she seeks insight from a diabolical, jailed serial killer, she immediately realizes it’s a mistake. Can he see right through her?

Can Rachel keep her secret and keep her deteriorating health at bay long enough to finish the job? Can she fulfill her own bucket list before she dies? And can she keep herself from descending down the dark hole of her own traumatic past?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Secret Meaning of Blossom: a fast-moving spy thriller set in Japan (Clarke and Fairchild Book 4)*













*When her brother disappears in Japan, she realises she's not the only one with secrets.*

Ambitious British spy Rose Clarke wants to focus on the job she does best and save lives. But a bizarre postcard from her brother in Japan makes her fear for his safety. When she tries to find him she discovers that the anonymous group pursuing him is much more dangerous than she could have imagined.

Plunged into a world of manga cosplayers and the yakuza, she is forced to accept help from cynical information mercenary and entrepreneur John Fairchild, who is intent on uncovering the secrets of his own past. Their stories are already becoming more closely linked, and their presence in Japan precipitates a far greater danger. The FBI gets involved and Fairchild's loyalties are called into question. In her desperation to protect her family, has Rose placed her trust in the wrong person?

Featuring hackers, encryption and crypto currency, The Secret Meaning of Blossom is vividly set in quirky modern day Tokyo where naive innocents are caught up with some of the most dangerous and ruthless criminals in the world. A spy novel with a difference for fans of Daniel Silva, John Le Carre, Mick Herron and the Bourne films!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/3/22.

Currently Free.

*C**aptain Hawkins (The Jamie Hawkins Saga Book 1) *












*Jamie Hawkins became a swashbuckling space-pirate to fight tyranny.* When Jamie Hawkins saved the lives of women and children who were caught in the cross-fire of war, he fell squarely in the cross-hairs of avenging soldiers and was unfairly convicted of treason. Sentenced to life imprisonment at hard labor in an infamous penal colony on a faraway planet, his courage won him the admiration of his fellow convicts. While plotting his escape, an enemy attacked the planet--giving this daring warrior his chance. Together with his fellow prisoners, he launched a bold assault and high-jacked the enemy spaceship. From then on, Captain Jamie Hawkins and the Indefatigable fought against a corrupt government--only to discover a mysterious alien presence behind the war. For Fans of Errol Flynn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**tarcrasher (Shades Space Opera Book 1) *













*A flat-broke captain. A deadly cosmic device. It's his time to save the universe.*
Tredd Bounty's life hasn't been the same since he was kicked out of the Navy. And bouncing between shady jobs and risky missions barely keeps a roof over his head. So when he picks up a rich gig to capture a deadly device that could tear the stars apart, he keeps his incredible power at the ready: the ability to stop time itself…

With his eccentric team of misfits by his side, Tredd flies up against an old sweetheart, a vindictive former commander, and a shadowy force racing toward the same artifact. As they hunt for the extreme weapon, the captain uncovers a dangerous secret that could send them crashing into a fiery supernova. It's a good thing Tredd isn't the only one with hidden abilities.

Can Tredd reach the device in time to save the galaxy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Left Hand of Dog: An extremely silly tale of alien abduction (Starship Teapot Book 1) *













*Escaping intergalactic kidnappers has never been quite so ridiculous.*

When Lem and her faithful dog, Spock, retreat from the city for a few days of hiking in Algonquin Park, the last thing they expect is to be kidnapped by aliens. No, scratch that. The last thing they expect is to be kidnapped by a bunch of strangely adorable intergalactic bounty hunters aboard a ship called the _Teapot_.

After Lem falls in with an unlikely group of allies – including a talking horse, a sarcastic robot, an overly anxious giant parrot, and a cloud of sentient glitter gas – the gang must devise a cunning plan to escape their captors and make it back home safely.

But things won’t be as easy as they first seem. Lost in deep space and running out of fuel, this chaotic crew are faced with the daunting task of navigating an alien planet, breaking into a space station, and discovering the real reason they’re all there…

Packed with preposterous scenarios, quirky characters, and oodles of humour, _The Left Hand of Dog_ tackles complex subjects such as gender, the need to belong, and the importance of honest communication. Perfect for fans of Charlie Jane Anders’ _Victories Greater than Death_ – especially ones who enjoy endless references to _Red Dwarf_, _Star Trek_, and _Doctor Who_. This book will show you that the universe is a very strange place indeed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Flow: A Young Adult Dystopian Novel (The Flow Series Book 1)*













*A drowned planet. A terrible secret. A girl desperate for answers.*

In a world where sea levels have risen to unimaginable levels, an isolated society exists. Life in The Beck is tough. Floodwaters constantly threaten existence, and rules must be followed to ensure the survival of the entire society.

Sixteen-year-old Quin knows the Governor is hiding something. When she receives a sudden promotion to the Patrol Sector, she hopes the extra freedom will help her expose his lies.

Life in Patrol is not what she expected, though. The new recruits train hard, and failure is not tolerated. When she attracts the attention of the handsome, mysterious Cam, he warns her that asking questions could get her killed.

But Quin can’t resist. She digs deeper and discovers that there's more to Cam than meets the eye. With her heart and her life on the line, Quin has to decide how far she is willing to go to protect the people she loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**ew Witch on the Block: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel (Midlife in Mosswood Book 1) *













*Paranormal Women's Fiction for lovers of Sweet Magnolias, Gilmore Girls, Practical Magic, and Fried Green Tomatoes.

She thought she was running away from her past, not catching up with it.*

Rosemary Bell just wants to live a quiet, happy life and raise her daughter as far away from her toxic ex-husband as she can get. But when they move into a decrepit cottage in the woods of Mosswood, Georgia, Rosie realises her life will never be simple.

A gang of meddling neighborhood do-gooders want to run her out of town. The vicious laundromat machines keep eating her spare change. Not to mention her buff Irish stalker who insists that he’s a Witch King and that it’s her royal destiny to be his Queen.

And to top it all off, strange things keep happening around Rosie when she least expects it...

She could deal with it all, but her ex won’t rest until he tracks her down. When her ability to protect her daughter is threatened, Rosie shows them all that nobody messes with the new witch on the block.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Fashion Hound Murders (Josie Marcus Book 5) *













*Mystery shopper Josie Marcus is on the hunt for a killer when a pet store employee mysteriously dies after blowing the whistle on possible puppy mill connections…*

Josie’s latest assignment is one for the dogs—literally! Pets 4 Luv, a national pet store chain, has hired Josie to mystery shop its St. Louis suburban locations and she discovers possible puppy mill suppliers. When an employee tipster is killed in a suspicious hit-and-run, Josie’s job suddenly gets a lot hairier.

Posh pets are a million dollar business for puppy mills; even so, Josie is staggered to think that her sniffing around led to an innocent woman’s murder and may have put her own life at risk. But she’s not ready to tuck her tail and run just yet. Using every bit of her secret shopper savvy, Josie must follow the designer dog trail to expose the illegal breeders, shutter the puppy mills, and finally collar the vicious killer on the loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**irl Missing: An addictive suspense mystery novel (A Detective Kaitlyn Carr Mystery Book 1) *













*When her 13-year-old sister vanishes on her way back from a friend's house, Detective Kaitlyn Carr *must confront demons from her own past in order to bring her sister home.

The small mountain town of Big Bear Lake is only three hours away but a world away from her life in Los Angeles. It's the place she grew up and the place that's plagued her with lies, death and secrets.

As Kaitlyn digs deeper into the murder that she is investigating and her sister's disappearance, she finds out that appearances are misleading and few things are what they seem.

A murderer is lurking in the shadows and the more of the mystery that Kaitlyn unspools the closer she gets to danger herself.

*Can Kaitlyn find the killer and solve the mystery of her sister's disappearance before it's too late?

What happens when someone else is taken?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**kip Langdon Mystery Series Vol. 1-5 (The Skip Langdon Series Book 1)*













*A KICKASS FEMALE DETECTIVE
CLEANING UP THE BIG EASY*
Follow smart, savvy, and refreshingly human homicide detective Skip Langdon through the twists and turns of a New Orleans teeming with crooked cops, mob squabbles, and southern kinships gone awry.

This quick-witted former debutante-turned-rookie cop investigates the Mardi Gras shooting of a prominent Uptown socialite, tracks a terrifying serial killer who’s snagging victims at AA meetings, and searches for a runaway teen who may have stabbed the well-loved director of the famed New Orleans Jazzfest.

*That’s just for starters—in the last two books she discovers juicy secrets in the tangled web of a pre-Facebook virtual community, and caps it all off by sifting through the mystery of a toppled restaurant dynasty whose patriarch has been murdered.

NEW ORLEANS MOURNING*
It's Mardi Gras in New Orleans, and civic leader and socialite Chauncy St. Amant has been crowned Rex, King of Carnival. But his day of glory comes to an abrupt and bloody end when a parade-goer dressed as Dolly Parton guns him down. Is the killer his aimless, promiscuous daughter Marcelle? Homosexual, mistreated son Henry? Helpless, alcoholic wife Bitty? Or some unknown player? Turns out the king had enemies...

*AXEMAN'S JAZZ*
What's the perfect killing field for a murderer? A place where he (or maybe she) can learn your secrets from your own mouth and then make friends over coffee. A supposedly "safe" place where anonymity is the norm. The horror who calls himself The Axeman has figured it out and claimed his territory—he's cherry-picking his victims in the 12-Step programs of New Orleans.

*JAZZ FUNERAL*
Skip Langdon just happens to be on hand when Ham Brocato, director of New Orleans Jazzfest, is discovered dead on the kitchen floor in the middle of his own party the evening before the Fest. To complicate the already murky case, the victim's sixteen-year-old blues musician sister has disappeared, and Skip suspects that if the young woman isn't the murderer, she's in mortal danger from the person who is. Melody's dangerous yet exhilarating journey tugs at the heart and raises the pulse rate.

*DEATH BEFORE FACEBOOK*
It’s a chilly November in 1994, and thirty-one-year-old Geoff Kavanagh surreptitiously splits his time between science fiction novels and cyberspace in his parents’ dilapidated, overgrown, uptown New Orleans mansion. Until his mother finds him dead from a suspicious fall off a ladder. Maybe he should never have posted about seeing his father murdered …

*HOUSE OF BLUES*
Sugar Hebert arrives home from a ten-minute errand to find her husband shot to death and the rest of her family missing—including her daughter Reed, heir apparent to the Hebert restaurant dynasty, and Reed's eleven-month-old daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Cold Dark Place: A gripping FBI Romantic Mystery and nail-biting Thriller (Cold Justice Book 1)*













*Read this award-winning novel from a New York Times bestselling author with over four thousand 5-star reviews on Goodreads!*

FBI agent Mallory Rooney spent the last eighteen years searching for her identical twin sister’s abductor. With a serial killer carving her sister’s initials into the bodies of his victims, Mallory thinks she may finally have found him.

Former soldier Alex Parker is a highly decorated but damaged war hero with a secret—he’s a covert government assassin who hunts predators. Now he’s looking into the murders too.

When danger starts to circle Mallory, Alex is forced out of the shadows to protect her and they must race against the clock to find the killer. But the lies and betrayals that define Alex’s life threaten to destroy them both—especially when the man who stole her sister all those years ago, makes Mallory his next target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**reed: An Amber Monroe Crime Thriller Book 1 *











Washburn County Deputy Amber Monroe is following in the footsteps of her sister, Jade. She devours everything she can during her detective training in hopes of being promoted soon. Living in small-town USA has its advantages, like a sense of security, and disadvantages, like being close to Milwaukee and its crime. Washburn County has become the dumping ground of murder victims, courtesy of its neighboring county to the south. When two men are discovered on the outskirts of North Bend, each with a bullet to the head, Amber’s team, led by Lieutenant Jack Steele, hits the highway in search of a killer. Assisted by the Milwaukee PD, they go deep into Brew City’s underbelly, which reveals far more than anyone ever expected. Crimes involving murder and counterfeiting keep the team running in every direction, but it’s Amber’s attraction to a new man in North Bend that puts her front and center on the killer’s short list. She doesn’t get far before the entire case turns upside down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**idden in the Silence: FBI Agent Domini Walker Book 2 (Dom Walker)*













_*A brutal recording. A dead journalist. And a mysterious research topic combust in this rapid-fire thriller, the second in HN Wake’s blazing series featuring FBI Special Agent Domini Walker.*_

Gutsy, tenacious FBI Special Agent Domini Walker is just recovering from her most recent operation when a close family friend calls with a plea for help. A young journalist, Ben Kirschner, has died under suspicious circumstances. What had Ben discovered, and more importantly, who in New York City did his discovery threaten?

With the help of family friend Vivienne Preston, Staff Operations Specialist Lea Peck and Special Agent Owen Whyte, Dom and her team begin to backtrack Ben’s investigative footprints.

Meanwhile, odd researcher Mila Pascale is intent on blowing open the hidden secrets of Dom’s father’s suicide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**angkok Shadows (NJA Club Novels Book 1) *












In Bangkok, everyone gets the chance to start over. Few questions are asked.When American criminal defense lawyer Glenn Murray Cohen took a bundle of cash from a murdered client and moved to Thailand and a new life, he thought his troubles were over forever. For seven years, Glenn enjoys the life of a wealthy expat, forms friendships and seeks love, spending much of his time at the mysterious NJA Club where he pursues the beautiful Noi. This pleasant life is turned upside down when American agents come calling, pressuring him to kidnap a Russian gangster, a dangerous task for which he is woefully unprepared. Glenn is drawn him into an underbelly of corruption, criminal activity and international intrigue hidden in the shadows of Bangkok. Glenn recruits his close friends from the NJA Club to help him, all of whom reveal useful talents previously unknown to Glenn. Sleepy Joe looks like an aging hippie, but he is full of surprises. The gregarious Oliver can find out anything for the right price. Rhode Island Joe comes across as an oaf until you get to know him. Glenn is never quite certain if a wily retired Thai general on his side, but has no choice but to trust him.Bangkok is a constant presence, creating a mood that is both exotic and noir. This novel shows you the Big Mango as it is rarely seen by foreigners.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ody Count (THE JAMIE AUSTEN THRILLERS Book 6) *













*A ten-million-dollar reward!
To the person who kills Jamie Austen!
Is Pok still alive and the one behind it?*

In this gripping new adventure from International #1 Best Selling author, Terry Toler, Alex must use every bit of his considerable skills to protect Jamie when he discovers on the dark web a ten million dollar hit out on her life. Is Pok behind it? He can't be. He died in a cruise missile attack several months before. But Alex has his suspicions. Someone is behind it and it's a race against time to find the killers before it's too late.

While Alex is worrying about Jamie, Curly is getting himself in a mess in Costa Rica. A gang of drug runners are after him. Can Alex save his mentor and his wife? What if he can only help one of them? Will he have to choose?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Future of Land Warfare (Geopolitics in the 21st Century)*













What happens if we bet too heavily on unmanned systems, cyber warfare, and special operations in our defense?

In today's U.S. defense policy debates, big land wars are out. Drones, cyber weapons, special forces, and space weapons are in. Accordingly, Pentagon budget cuts have honed in on the army and ground forces: this, after the long wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, seems like an appealing idea. No one really wants American boots on the ground in bloody conflicts abroad. But it is not so easy to simply declare an end to messy land wars. A survey of the world's trouble spots suggests that land warfare has more of a future than many now seem to believe.

In _The Future of Land Warfare_, Michael O'Hanlon offers an analysis of the future of the world's ground forces: Where are large-scale conflicts or other catastrophes most plausible? Which of these could be important enough to require the option of a U.S. military response? And which of these could in turn demand significant numbers of American ground forces in their resolution? O'Hanlon is not predicting or advocating big American roles in such operations—only cautioning against overconfidence that we can and will avoid them.

O'Hanlon considers a number of illustrative scenarios in which large conventional forces may be necessary: discouraging Russia from even contemplating attacks against the Baltic states; discouraging China from considering an unfriendly future role on the Korean peninsula; handling an asymmetric threat in the South China Sea with the construction and protection of a number of bases in the Philippines and elsewhere; managing the aftermath of a major and complex humanitarian disaster superimposed on a security crisis—perhaps in South Asia; coping with a severe Ebola outbreak not in the small states of West Africa but in Nigeria, at the same time that country falls further into violence; addressing a further meltdown in security conditions in Central America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/4/22. Happy 99th Birthday, TMF.

Currently Free.

*E**xtracurricular - Book 1 of 3: Humorous Dark Comedy *













NOTE TO READERS: As is the case with all episodic novel series

*In the third and final installment of the Extracurricular episodic series:*

_It's your child's senior year.
A private prep school's reputation is at stake.
A math teacher refuses to grade his final exams on a curve.
Students have only one more shot at the SAT before college applications are due.
And a few desperate parents have much more money than brains._

Lavinia’s death catalyzes a power play for control of Ashbury Academy’s trustee board. Daniel’s covert actions, however, have Audrey questioning his vow to protect Lavinia’s legacy at the school.

The arrests resulting in the FBI’s investigation into Miranda’s college admissions fraud bring tragedy to some of the families involved, and unexpected opportunities to others.

Can Ashbury Academy survive this scandal?

An even bigger question:

Will Audrey’s marriage—and her family—fall apart after her long-held secret is finally revealed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Twisted Riposte: A California Fae Cozy Mystery (Pixie Twist Mysteries Book 1)*













*A town of wonky magic. A fencer stabbed by her own blade. Can Twizzie untangle the twisted mystery?*
Twizzle Twist isn’t your normal real estate pixie. Nor is St. Maurice your normal Southern California town. The magic in the valley belches at the worst time. The faerock vein in St. Mo marks the local fae in uncomfortable ways. Twizzie’s mismatched wings and bum leg are the least of her worries when a showing becomes deadly.

The house-hunting lunges off-target when the first showing comes with more than she bargained for. The owner is dead, stabbed in the back with her own sword.

The seaside town of St. Maurice’s has one of the few remaining amusement piers on the west coast. And someone is twisting the town council to tear it down. If that happens, it will be the end of Twizzle's home above the carousel.

With a murderer on the loose, a cute vampire she needs to sell a home to, and the imminent demise of her home on the pier, Twizzie has too many strikes to dodge all at once.

Will Twizzie and her friends pull the right cord to untangle the twisted knot of intrigue in their sleepy SoCal town? Can they do so before the killer lunges again?

If you love mysteries with a dash of quirky characters, a dose of warped magic, and snarky humor, you'll love Alyn Troy's new Paranormal Cozy Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**ngry Betty: A Kate Darby Mystery (Book 1) (Kate Darby Crime Novel)*













*She learned to hate cops at an early age, *thanks to her drug addicted mom, so no one would have guessed Kate Darby would become a cop when she grew up.

Patrolling the streets of Peculiar, Texas, Kate does her best to keep her town safe. She's trained to be ready for anything on a routine traffic stop, but hen she pulls a Mercedes over for running a stop sign, the fact the driver flees isn't unexpected, but the dead body in the trunk...well, that's another matter.
Kate never expected to have to investigate a murder, and she needs to prove she can handle it. For herself, and for the victim, because there will be more than one.

*A female cop, a dead body in the trunk of a Mercedes, and drug cartels in a small town. The twists and turns are inevitable.*
(The murder IS resolved in this first installment of the Kate Darby crime fiction/hardboiled mystery series, but the series arc is not resolved).
Fans of Robert Crais, Melinda Leigh, Kendra Elliot and Mary Burton will enjoy this series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Letter From The Dead: A British Murder Mystery (DI Declan Walsh Crime Thrillers Book 1) (Detective Inspector Declan Walsh)*













_*"By the time you read this, I will be dead..."*_

When Victoria Davies was pushed off her stately home's roof in 2001, all evidence pointed to her husband Michael. But now, twenty years later a _letter_ has appeared, written by Victoria before her death; a letter that was never received, and a letter that brings new suspects into the fray; Labour MPs _Shaun Donnal, Andrew MacIntyre _and _Charles Baker._

But two decades on, life has changed for these men. Donnal is now a paranoid alcoholic living on the streets of London, 'Andy Mac' is a popular YouTube Evangelist and Charles Baker is the current Conservative Home Secretary, and the bookie's choice for next Prime Minister in the upcoming Leadership Election.

Now_* Detective Inspector Declan Walsh,*_ saved from permanent suspension and newly transferred to the Temple Inn _'Last Chance Saloon' _Crime Unit, must navigate a minefield filled with _political intrigue, adulterous affairs, social activist aristocrats _and _brutal, bloody murder,_ as each suspect leads his new team to another problem, and _skeleton_ to fall out of the closet...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**urder in the South of France: A fast-paced thriller mystery with a female sleuth set in Cannes (The Maggie Newberry Mystery Series Book 1)*













What happens when the magic of the south of France collides with romance…and murder?

When Maggie Newberry’s sister is murdered on the French Riviera, Maggie flies to the south of France to bring home her body. When she arrives in France she makes the shocking discovery that her sister had a child that no one in the family knew about—and finds a mystery that’s much bigger and more insidious than one dead American. As Maggie digs deeper for the answers to what really happened to her sister she runs up against a danger that not only threatens her own life and that of the child's and even the lives of her family back home in the States.

This book is a clean read: no graphic violence, sex or strong language
Genre: light culinary cozy mystery, women amateur sleuth


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**urder in the Lavender: A Fast-Paced French Village Life Thriller (The Maggie Newberry Mystery Series Book 18 ) *












Evil doesn't always have a bad smell.
In fact, sometimes it's downright heavenly.
When a young homeless girl is found dead in the lavender field she was hired to harvest a friend of Laurent's is arrested for her murder. In spite of her personal misgivings, Maggie promises her husband to work with the local authorities to either clear Rochelle or find the real killer.
When Maggie begins to look closer into the business of lavender production it soon becomes clear that much more sinister forces are at play than drawer sachets and soap.
Will Maggie listen to the facts or what her gut is telling her about the crime? And when a well-guarded secret threatens to bring down everything she and Laurent have built in France, will she make the right choice—even if it goes against everything she believes in?
This book is a clean read: no graphic violence, sex or strong language
Genre: light culinary cozy mystery, women amateur sleuth, cozy animal (dog)
Murder in Lavender: A riveting mystery thriller set in Provence (A Maggie Newberry Mystery Book 1


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**urder in the Mix Mysteries : All Ten Cozy Mysteries *













*TEN FULL-LENGTH BOOKS! Over 3,000 pages! A baker who sees the dead. One too many suitors.*

*And a killer. Living in Honey Hollow can be murder.







A laugh out loud cozy mystery boxed set by New York Times Bestseller Addison Moore** All books in the series can be read individually, so dive on in!

Includes: Cutie Pies and Deadly Lies, Bobbing for Bodies, Pumpkin Spice Sacrifice, Gingerbread and Deadly Dread, Seven Layer Slayer, Red Velvet Vengeance, Bloodbaths and Banana Cake, New York Cheesecake Chaos, Lethal Lemon Bars, and Macaron Massacre.

*My name is Lottie Lemon, and I see dead people. Okay, so I rarely see dead people, mostly I see furry creatures of the dearly departed variety, who have come back from the other side to warn me of their previous owner’s impending doom.*

Lottie Lemon has a brand new bakery to tend to, a budding romance with perhaps one too many suitors, and she has the supernatural ability to see the dead—which are always harbingers for ominous things to come. Throw in a string of murders, and her insatiable thirst for justice, and you’ll have more chaos than you know what to do with.

*Living in Honey Hollow can be murder.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ead Folks' Blues: A Harry James Denton Novel (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 1) *













DIVORCED, BROKE, AND THIRTYISH…
PERFECT RESUME FOR A PRIVATE EYE!
"A deft, atmosphere-rich novel: smart, funny, and filled with a sense of wry heartbreak. Steven Womack's Nashville stands out--it is a beautifully drawn backdrop." -- James Ellroy

Sharp-tongued journalist Harry James Denton just got divorced...and fired. Oops. *In this thoroughly satisfying Edgar winner, our witty, wry, hardboiled protagonist is nothing if not adaptable: he sets up shop as a part time car repossessor and private investigator.* Since he’s new to both businesses, he’s barely scraping by-- until an old flame knocks on his door.

Rachel Fletcher is Harry’s college sweetheart, the cause of sleepless nights and years of wistful longing. She’s reentering his life as a client, though-- she’s married to a foolhardy doctor who loves to gamble. *Apparently, the doctor’s risky addiction has plunged him deep into trouble with some shady characters who keep threatening his life.*

Frightened, wealthy Rachel seeks out Harry in hopes that he can discreetly tail her husband and track down his would-be killers. *But Harry soon learns that the doctor has a ton of enemies...and that vengeance will be swift.*

Thus begins a gripping, action-packed mystery series that borrows from classic noir traditions while also infusing favorite private eye elements with a heaping dose of sardonic 90’s humor. *Part classic P.I. caper and part love letter to Nashville, it’s no wonder this book was the winner of the 1994 Edgar Allan Poe Award as Best Original Paperback.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**irty Money: A Harry James Denton Novel (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 6)*













*FROM NASHVILLE P.I. TO BROTHEL MAINTENANCE MAN...*
How did Nashville P.I. *Harry James Denton* wind up *working in the world’s most famous whorehouse?*

Because the Feds made him a deal he couldn’t refuse—help smoke out a money-laundering scheme secretly operating out of Reno’s notorious, legendary, legal cathouse, *The Mustang Ranch*.

After failing to reconcile with his ex-, who’s about to give birth to their daughter, doing some simple snooping in a house full of gorgeous gals sounds like a pretty good deal.

But it turns out to be a raw deal when one of the Mustang girls _turns up murdered_ and _Harry is the prime suspect_. The only way to save his neck is to risk it—and that means making a Nevada-sized gamble that he can corner a killer who holds all the aces…

This sixth installment in Steven Womack’s _award-winning, best-selling_ *Music City Murders* series was short-listed for the _Private Eye Writers of America_ *Shamus Award*. In fact, every installment of the series either won or was nominated for a *major mystery award*.

Harry — and his creator Steven Womack — will steal the hearts of readers who like their sleuths witty, self-effacing, and slightly Colombo-esque.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eath Retires (Death Retired Mysteries Book 1) *













*Death's not taking a holiday, he's retired.*
Or he was, until murder intrudes on his quiet retirement plans. Geoff's stalked by ghosts, and his former bosses have saddled him with the care of a possessed bobcat. With his beautiful neighbor Sylvie and his cat's help, can he solve a fiendish crime?

*Click to see how former soul collector Geoff becomes involved in his first murder investigation and all of the uproarious antics that ensue.*

Death Retired is a humorous cozy mystery with no explicit sexual content or profanity, though the book does contain adult situations and some violence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*J**osie Marcus Mystery Shopper Volume Two: Books 6-10 *













*THE NEXT FIVE BOOKS IN THE JOSIE MARCUS MYSTERY SHOPPER SERIES AVAILABLE IN A SINGLE BOX SET EDITION…

An Uplifting Murder*

When Desiree Lingerie hires Josie, she’s delighted to find her high school teacher, Mrs. Hayes, is now a manager at the chain. Less thrilling is the mini-reunion with her mean girl nemesis, Frankie Martin. But after Frankie is killed just steps from the shop—and her beloved ex-teacher is identified as a prime suspect—Josie gets hooked into another murder investigation. Mrs. Hayes is spilling over with motives—years ago, Frankie destroyed her career. Unfortunately, her alibi is pretty slim. So, with only her secret shopper smarts and a bit of amateur sleuthing experience to support her, Josie must strip away the lies in order to bust the real killer.

*Death on a Platter*

Josie is getting a taste of St. Louis’s foodie scene—Travel America Guided Tours just hired her to test area restaurants for an upcoming package. Their list includes Tillie’s Off the Hill, a classic Italian joint owned by Tillie Minnelli, a former classmate of Josie’s mother. It should be a pretty sweet gig, but the assignment quickly turns sour when an unruly customer dies after eating Tillie’s special sauce. While detectives move to put Tillie on ice for murder, Josie’s mom implores Josie to whip up another amateur investigation. The case has more secret ingredients than anyone anticipated. But there’s no time for Josie to savor all the possibilities, she must skewer the culinary killer before someone else is served a final course.

*Murder Is a Piece of Cake*

As a bride-to-be, Josie’s latest assignment is a gift—mystery shopping flower and cake vendors for a wedding website. She even meets another bride, Molly Deaver, at the local florist. Turns out, Josie and Molly have a lot in common, including the groom! Molly has been stalking Dr. Ted for months, but after his high-maintenance mother, Lenore, confronts the faux fiancée, everyone believes Molly is history. Instead, she’s murdered and Ted’s pistol-packing mama is cuffed for the crime. While it’s tempting to leave her future mother-in-law behind bars, Josie knows she and Ted can’t get married until Lenore is freed. It’s up to Josie and her amateur sleuthing skills to unwrap this case, clear Lenore’s name, and unveil the real killer…or her wedding bells could soon become death knells.

*Fixing to Die*

Josie’s been busy with a personal shopping project—scouring suburban St. Louis for a starter home for her and her newlywed husband, Dr. Ted Scottsmeyer. So she’s thrilled when Ted’s veterinary partner, Dr. Christine Cormac, hooks them up with a beautiful house, which her flaky sister, Rain, inexplicably abandoned months earlier. But before they’ve even picked out the paint, Josie and Ted discover Rain’s body beneath their backyard gazebo and Christine is immediately boxed up for murder. Now, Josie’s new home is a crime scene and Christine is headed for the big house…unless Josie steps in. Good thing she’s handy around a murder investigation, because she’ll need all her sleuthing skills to unpack the clues, flip the case, and nail the real killer.

*A Dog Gone Murder*

Josie’s been assigned to sniff around Uncle Bob’s Doggy Day Camp, one of St. Louis’s hottest pet spas. It doesn’t take her long to dig up dirt on the camp’s top dog, “Uncle” Bob Manning himself. Employee Frank Hyzy—Josie’s mom’s new boyfriend—reveals Bob should be in the doghouse for his cruel treatment of the canine customers. But before Josie can write Bob up, someone puts him down…and Frank is the cops’ prime suspect. While Frank definitely had a bone to pick with the animal abuser, Josie doesn’t believe he murdered Bob. So she must doggedly pursue the investigation on her own and hope she can cage the real killer before they fetch another victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Housewife Assassin's Handbook (Housewife Assassin Series, Book 1)*













_Murder, suspense, sex--and some handy household tips._

*IN BOOK 1 THE HOUSEWIFE ASSASSIN'S HANDBOOK:*

Every desperate housewife wants an alias. Donna Stone has one—and it happens to be government-sanctioned.

But Donna earned it the hard way. Her husband was killed the day she delivered their third child. To avenge her husband's murder, Donna leads a secret life: as an assassin. But espionage makes for strange bedfellows, and brings new meaning to that old adage, "Honey, I'm home..."

Always on the lookout for pulp thrillers, romantic mystery suspense, Kindle thrillers, humour novels, or funny mysteries—with biting racy humor? You'll love the _Housewife Assassin_ _Books _comedy series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Housewife Assassin's Killer 2-Book Set (Romantic Mystery Books): Romantic Mystery Suspense Bundle (Housewife Assassin Series)*













_*Murder, suspense, sex--and some handy household tips.*_

"Secrets, sex, money and scandal! Josie Brown is truly entertaining reading." —Jackie Collins

*IN BOOK 1 THE HOUSEWIFE ASSASSIN'S HANDBOOK: *

Every desperate housewife wants an alias. Donna Stone has one—and it happens to be government-sanctioned.

But Donna earned it the hard way. Her husband was killed the day she delivered their third child. To avenge her husband's murder, Donna leads a secret life: as an assassin. But Espionage makes for strange bedfellows, and brings newmeanting to that old adage, "Honey, I'm home..."

*IN BOOK 2, THE HOUSEWIFE ASSASSIN'S GUIDE TO GRACIOUS KILLING: *

Housewife Assassin Donna Stone's mission: Stop a rogue operative before he assassinates the newly-elected Russian president -- on US soil!

At the same time, Donna wants a divorce.But first she's got to serve a summons to a deadbeat dad—who's also a terrorist! As for Donna's love life: turns out the spy who loves her has a bombshell secret of his own...

If you're looking for Kindle thrillers with hard-boiled, sexy women sleuths, check out THE HOUSEWIFE ASSASSIN’S HANDBOOK!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**exy Sleuths 2-Book Set *













Two best-selling authors. Two page-turning first-in-series books. And two hot heroines with murder on their minds.

WANNA GET LUCKY? by Deborah Coonts
Love. Laughter. Mischief. And murder… Vegas-style.
And it’s Lucky O’Toole’s job to handle all of it. As the Chief Problem Solver for the Babylon, Lucky finds herself juggling the adult video award show, a spouse-swapper’s convention, and her best friend, Teddie, Vegas’s foremost female impersonator, who wants to take their relationship to the next level. A pretty average weekend in Vegas—until a young woman plunges from a tour helicopter, landing Lucky up to her neck in murder.


THE HOUSEWIFE ASSASSIN'S HANDBOOK (Book 1)
by Josie Brown
Murder. Suspense. Sex. And some handy household tips.
Every desperate housewife wants an alias. Donna Stone has one, and it happens to be government-sanctions. But when terrorism hits close to home, espionage makes for strange bedfellows--and brings new meaning to the old adage, "Honey, I'm home..."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**atal Decision: The Freeman Files Series - Book 1 *













Gus Freeman is a retired Detective Inspector who has spent the past three years alone. Freeman’s wife, Tess, died from a brain aneurysm six months to the day after his retirement. He is still coming to terms with his enforced solitary existence.
His old boss wants Gus to head up a Crime Review Team investigating cold cases. Old witness statements and fresh clues would cloud his thoughts. The hunt would be on. Freeman wonders whether his superiors need his old-style methods. Is the request out of pity; to occupy his mind with fruitless digging into cases their best young brains failed to crack? Gus can't resist the chance to enter the fray for one last hurrah.

In this first case, the team tackle the brutal murder of Daphne Tolliver in June 2008. The sixty-eight-year-old widow was walking her dog, Bobby in woodland close to her home. Despite the efforts of detectives at the time they never identified a single suspect. A reconstruction of Daphne's last known moments on TV five years later yielded nothing. Gus Freeman and his new team appear to have a tough nut to crack for their first case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*R**un For Your Life: A Detective Mitch Cannon Thriller (Mitch Cannon Savannah Heat Thriller Series Book 1)*













With the weekend right around the corner, Homicide Detective Mitch Cannon is looking forward to Saturday night. It isn’t often he has a date, and this one will be particularly interesting. His new friend Liza is beautiful, edgy, outspoken, and somewhat odd.

But Mitch’s usual Friday-morning phone call to his mom sets the wheels in motion for five days of pure hell. Mitch’s sister, Marie, has gone missing without a trace. His date is canceled, and Mitch’s partner, Devon, and Liza also go missing the following night. The only clue is a call Mitch gets from someone whose number is blocked, the anonymous speaker saying, “Ticktock, ticktock.”

Mitch and the entire Habersham precinct set out on a white-knuckle search to find his sister, partner, and new friend before time runs out and all three are gone forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Will Harper Florida Thrillers: Vol. 1-6 (Will Harper Mysteries)*











*SIX ENTICING FLORIDA MYSTERIES
IN ONE GREAT ANTHOLOGY*
Mystery readers with a soft spot for sea adventures will love investigative reporter turned burgeoning sleuth, Will Harper. A semi-retired reporter, Will spends most of his time on his live-in yacht exploring Florida’s lush, tropical waterways, navigating his treacherously overlapping love interests--and solving hard-boiled murder mysteries. *Will grapples with various mobsters, corrupt local officials, politicians, industry good ole’ boys, ruthless sex traffickers, and a smooth, French serial killer hellbent on murdering his wives.* All the while writing titilating exposés on illegal immigration, elder abuse, retirement home scams, Florida’s prison problems, the opiod epidemic, and Eminent Domain. Equal parts gripping, action-packed thriller and empathetic rumination on Florida’s social issues, Will Harper’s adventures will appeal to big-hearted hard-boiled readers.

MILLION DOLLAR STAIRCASE

Will thinks fast when he discovers his girl friend’s being framed. He sees instantly why they can’t go to the cops—the mayor, the city manager, and for all Will knows, every official in town could be in on it. It’s the latest offensive in a case of municipal bullying that’s busted many a bank account and broken many a heart—something that sounds dull but is anything but boring when it enters your life as the legal justification for waltzing in and power-grabbing your property-- business, buildings, and all.

GUILTY MONEY

Will Harper thinks his latest story’s about Florida’s prison problems. It seems that budget cuts have led to police departments turning to creative schemes to raise money. Grove County’s version involves arresting citizens for minor charges and then driving up their bail when a search of the citizen’s home too conveniently turns up drugs. But the usual guilty money scheme has been improved upon by a corrupt deputy, Deke Snyder, who’s skimming money from the jail. Once Will finds that out, Deputy Deke sics all his buddies on him–which include every cop in town.

FLORIDA BURNING

A toxic algae bloom in Lake Okeechobee that’s as thick as guacamole. A deadly pollutant from a cane field. And an environmentalist dead in a cane field fire. Coincidence? Florida PI Will Harper knows damn well it’s not.

THE FLORIDA SHUFFLE

Will Harper is living the dream aboard his yacht with his new live-in girlfriend Callie, a social worker at a rehab center. But it’s not all Florida coast sunsets and steak dinners on the boardwalk.Callie learns her employer has a history of setting clients up in shady sober homes in exchange for financial kickbacks—and one of those homes has lost three of its patients to “accidental” overdoses in the past four months. Turns out it’s just the tip of the iceberg.

This mystery anthology is custom-made for Florida mystery connoisseurs, and the cherry on top is Will’s liveaboard trawler, harking straight back to the grand tradition of marina-living PIs like John D. McDonald’s Travis McGee and Randy Wayne White’s Doc Ford. Fans of classics like those and more recent Florida tales by Wayne Stinnett and Dawn McKenna will be thrilled to discover this tempting tropical series—but so will anyone looking for the kind of private investigator who really cares.

DEADLY TRAFFIC

David Crosby’s fifth thriller kicks off when Will discovers that modern-day slavery has been operating in his own backyard. Will’s informant’s a Guatemalan immigrant who’s just escaped the elegant compound where she was enslaved as a maid. She’s on the run from hired goons who work for the sugar tycoon who held her captive, at the same time searching for her missing siblings.

THE HAPPY WIDOW

While trying to unmask scammers who target vulnerable elderly Floridians, Will risks angering homicidal con artists who will stop at nothing to extort their hapless victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unspeakable Things : An Orphic Assassin Novel (The Orphic Assassin Book 2)*













Yesterday Damien Attica killed a trophy hunter on a golf course. Today he’s on his hypnotherapist’s couch, reliving his past life as an American woman serving in World War Two. Adolph Hitler is terrorizing Europe, and Lieutenant Damienne “Dee” Attica has crossed an ocean to stop him. The Nazis capture Dee and imprison her at Ravensbruck, a concentration camp for women north of Berlin.

Bad idea.

Alone and freezing in her prison bunk, Dee dreams. They are of her first life, centuries earlier in ancient Greece. She’s a lost, desperate boy adrift on the ocean, crying out for help like Orpheus in Hades, a prophet who could sing to the birds and animals.

Dee also has a song to sing. It’s a melody of mayhem for those who do the innocent harm. She is the Orphic Assassin reborn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**irl Malfunctioned *













Krista Kinsley is a girl genius.
Abused by her family. Subjected to experimental surgery. Locked up for defending herself.
The computer implanted in her mind is starting to malfunction, and Krista discovers that she has frightening abilities that make her a danger to herself and to the people trying to exploit her.

Can she control her own mind before it destroys her?

Girl Malfunctioned is a stunning techno and medical thriller that weaves together the latest advancements in artificial intelligence, brain implants, and mind control into a tale of science gone wrong and a girl out for revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**braham Lincoln: The Prairie Years*













*This definitive, single-volume edition of the Pulitzer Prize–winning biography delivers “a Lincoln whom no other man . . . could have given us” (New York Herald Tribune Book Review).*

Celebrated for his vivid depictions of the nineteenth-century American Midwest, Carl Sandburg brings unique insight to the life of Abraham Lincoln in this distinguished biography. He captures both the man who grew up on the Indiana prairie and the president who held the country together through the turbulence and tragedy of the Civil War.

Based on a lifetime of research, Sandburg’s biographywas originally published as a monumental, six-volume study. The author later distilled the work down to this single-volume edition that is considered by many to be his greatest work of nonfiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/4/22.

Currently Free.

*A**merican Helicopter of the Bell Company (Extended edition): Weapons and Air Forces of the World*













This is an extended edition. It added all modifications of helicopters and described their tactical and technical characteristics. The book also contains a history of military operations involving Bell helicopters.

Bell Helicopter is one of the five largest helicopter manufacturers in the world. The company produces civil and military helicopters, and also other types of aircraft. In this book you will find the history of the formation of one of the leaders of helicopter industry and the description of the best models of helicopters of its production.

Content:

History of the Bell Helicopter

Bell 207 Helicopter fire support Sioux Scout
Bell 406CS Reconnaissance helicopter Combat Scout
Bell 406АH Reconnaissance-strike helicopter
Bell 407GT Reconnaissance-strike helicopter
Bell AN-1G HUEY Cobra attack helicopter
Bell AN-1F Cobra Multipurpose attack helicopter
AH-1J Sea Cobra Multi-purpose attack helicopter
AH-1S Cobra Multipurpose Helicopter
AH-1T Cobra TOW Anti-tank helicopter
AH-1W Super Cobra Multi-Purpose Attack Helicopter
AH-1Z Viper Multi-purpose attack helicopter
AH-63 Combat Helicopter
ARH-70 Arapaho reconnaissance-strike helicopter


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/5/22.

Currently Free.

*Y**oungblood *













*Could you survive? ..........In the 22nd Century? ....................After an apocalypse?*

Youngblood was a computer whiz. Kira was a kickass huntress. Could they make a difference? Youngblood was an eighteen-year-old when his father placed him in hibernation to await a cure for his disease. But when he woke a century later, he was gasping for breath in a deserted underground bunker.

The post-apocalyptic world he found was divided between the valley settlers who lived a subsistence existence and their mountain dwelling overlords who reaped all the benefits of a 22nd Century lifestyle. Seventeen-year-old orphan, Kira, was a kick-ass huntress who knew how to survive in this environment.
So, when Youngblood was attacked by survivalists and left for dead, she saved him and together they struggled to unite people while searching for the remnants of their past civilization and a cure for his disease. After such global devastation--one thing was certain--only a man from another century could reignite hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**last Off: A Fun Science Fiction LitRPG Adventure (Interstellar Online Book 1) *













*A criminal conspiracy programmed from ones and zeroes. Can a keyboard warrior stop her world from going south IRL?*

If Cassidy Delgado’s latest MMO flops, then so will her career. And as the multiplayer game’s product manager, she’s determined to be among the first to test out the new cutting-edge sensual suit. But when her in-game spaceship is infected by hackers, she discovers she’s carrying a sinister malware payload…

Trying to navigate a virtual arena of sexy AIs and secret Coitus ceremonies, Cassidy desperately returns to the physical realm for help. But with a jerk kidnapping her parents and blackmailing her to release the destructive code, her software dream could soon turn into a hardware nightmare…

Can this reluctant ultra-gamer save her company and loved ones before real blood spills?

_Blast Off_ is the crunchy first book in the expansive Interstellar Online LitRPG series. If you like hilariously wild worlds, detailed stat blocks, and intricate game systems, then you’ll love D. B. Goodin’s high-flying tale.

Authors Note: *Contains some sexual content that is intended for mature readers.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**ff-World Hotel & Resort: Episode 1: A Sci-Fi Mystery Trilogy (The Off-World Hotel & Resort Trilogy) *













*AGATHA CHRISTIE MEETS ISAAC ASIMOV

Marooned on a distant moon…

Doomed to die without ever seeing her daughters again…*

Devoted mother Christie Calvin learns she has a year to live.

Christie’s daughters take a loan against her life insurance policy to send her on her dream vacation at the Off-World Hotel & Resort.

390 million miles from Earth, accessible only by teleporter, and staffed by robots, the resort has a maximum occupancy of 25 people and a guest list comprised of the ultra-wealthy and the incredibly famous.

After a couple days frolicking in paradise, Christie and the other guests become stranded in the resort.

It will take nearly three years for a rescue ship to reach them—and Christie doesn't have that much time left.

Distraught and furious, Christie turns amateur sleuth to find the person who trapped her in the resort—so she can exact her revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ragonseer: A Rip-roaring Steampunk Fantasy Adventure (Secicao Blight Book 1) *













*To betray the empire or her dragon?*

In the era of dragons, airships, and automatons, Pontopa faces a difficult choice.

She could work for the king, liaising with merchant traders, for good money. But this would support his war against dragons, putting Pontopa’s own dragon in danger.

Or she could exile to a land where grey dragons run amok. But the king is ruthless and disobeying his edict would risk her parents’ lives.

It will take a chance meeting with her favourite author for Pontopa to make up her mind. And she’ll discover that her destiny is not as clear-cut as she first realised.

Because a rare few remain from an ancient lineage who can sing legions of dragons into battle.

In a now endangered era, Pontopa Wells might just be a Dragonseer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ragonseers and Bloodlines: The Steampunk Fantasy Adventure Continues (Secicao Blight Book 2)*













*In the age of airships, dragons and automatons, parenthood has never been so hard.*

_★★★★★ A finely crafted, entertaining tale — Goodreads Reviewer_

It's two years since Pontopa Wells escaped from the clutches of a power-hungry king and exiled to the Southlands: a continent infested with a noxious plant called secicao.

Now, Pontopa must parent her old mentor Sukina's son, Taka, and she doesn't know how to handle the task. Particularly when she struggles to live up to Sukina's name and assume the role of a dragonseer — a leader of both men and dragons.

But when Taka goes missing, Pontopa must travel to a tropical continent, where she will meet an indigenous people who can reveal to her who she truly is.

Meanwhile, the mysterious Empress Finesia is on the rise, with the power to inhabit minds and a plan to use secicao to extinguish all mortal life on the planet.

Can Pontopa rescue Taka and, in doing so, put an end to Empress Finesia's nefarious ways?

With a twisty and magmatic plot, ability enhancing concoctions, naval battles, wild weather, and automatons galore (both old and new), the much loved Dragonseer steampunk fantasy adventure continues in Dragonseers and Bloodlines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ragonseers and Automatons (Secicao Blight Book 3) *













*She will not relinquish control of her mind.*

In the age of airships, automatons and secicao, it’s been two years since the nefarious Empress Finesia commanded the rise of the immortal black dragons in East Cadigan Island.

Now, back in the Southlands, Pontopa Wells is taking strong medications to keep Finesia from taking control of her mind. Meanwhile, up north, the power-hungry King Cini has created a factory that can deal out war automatons at astounding rates.

Can Pontopa lead men and dragons into battle against them, when her medications numb her telepathic connection to the dragons?

Especially when Alsie Fioreletta, the right hand of Empress Finesia, seems to have other plans.

Continue the rip-roaring adventure in the third part of the epic Secicao Blight steampunk fantasy series: Dragonseers and Automatons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eath Takes A Break: Light-hearted clean cozy mystery with a pie-baking sleuth (A Taylor Texas Mystery Book 1) *













Saddle up for a trip to the Texas Hill Country...

Christie Taylor is ready for a break from work and life. She returns home to Comfort, Texas, only to be thrust into the middle of a land dispute and developers intent on gaining the Taylor Ranch property. When one of the developer’s employees dies on their property, Christie must extend her break to help her father. Christie sets out to find the killer before they strike again. But will the truth unravel everything?

If you love Texas, country life and pies, you’ll enjoy this humorous cozy mystery set in the beautiful hill country. Meet the characters who may remind you of your cantankerous grandpa or your quirky next-door neighbor. Pie Recipe included!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*K**illing the Secret: A Sheriff Lexie Wolfe Novel *













Book 1, 2nd Edition

Who is murdering the women who played on a championship basketball team twenty years ago?
Sheriff Lexie searches for the sin that put the players on the kill list. Lexie's investigation intensifies when a local woman is murdered, and the citizens blame her for the death. When Lexie discovers there are three secrets she fears more will die while the investigation goes in multiple directions. Her dilemma is further magnified by the the fact that one of the women may be the next First Lady of the United States—provided she doesn't die first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*May Day: A Romcom Mystery (A Murder by Month Romcom Mystery Book 1)*













*✨* *"Janet Evanovich fans have a new reason to celebrate!" ―Gemma Halliday, bestselling author of Mayhem in High Heels ✨*

The not-so-proud owner of a waitressing career and a cheating boyfriend, cosmopolitan Mira James jumps at the chance for a fresh start in rural Battle Lake. When she immediately lands a librarian job and meets a sexy small-town hunk, she wonders if she’s finally made a good life decision.

Until that hunk turns up dead between the library’s reference stacks.

Anxious to learn more about the man who briefly stole her heart, Mira delves headfirst into the mysteries of Battle Lake. The first thing she discovers is that she’d chosen the wrong guy all along. The second? That unknown dangers are concealed under the polite exterior of this quirky town, and revenge is a tator tot hotdish best served cold.

*⭐* *"What a romp this is! I found myself laughing out loud..." ―Crimespree Magazine*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**ozy Mystery Collection: First in Series (Cozy Mystery Collective Book 1) *













*SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

Seven full length cozy and paranormal cozy mystery novels.1400 pages of reading and southern recipes!

BEACHES, BUNGALOWS, & BURGLARIES
SCENE OF THE GRIND
STAMPED OUT
STRUNG OUT TO DIE
SPIES & SPELLS
CHECKERED CRIME
A CHARMING CRIME*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Delphi Agenda: Lisa Emmer Historical Thriller #1 (The Lisa Emmer Series)*













*THE INQUISITION IS BACK! AND THIS TIME THEY HAVE TECHNOLOGY.*
*An action-packed unraveling of the secrets of ancient history mixed in with a chilling conspiracy that brings to mind Dan Brown’s bestseller INFERNO.

“Swigart is one of the few thriller writers with a poetic sense … [who] knows how to give high velocity to an action mystery.”* -_San Francisco Chronicle_

Papyrologist Lisa Emmer’s world flips when the Surete meets her at her Metro station with news of the savage murder of the esteemed Paris historian Dr. Raimond Foix, her friend and mentor in the study of ancient documents. Horrified, Lisa finds clues at the crime scene left behind for her by her mentor—clues to a secret kept hidden for centuries. These clues make her a prime suspect in the murder investigation, and also put her directly in the cross-hairs of a deadly commando group that proves to be none other than a contemporary offshoot of the Inquisition.

They want an ancient document that reveals a secret so explosive it could change the world—a document they’ve been tracking for centuries. Led by a sadistic priest and a vicious but very accomplished nun with excellent military cred, their mission is to destroy the document—no matter what the cost in blood.

Desperate to clear her name and to stay alive, with the help of a handsome yet mysterious banker, Lisa must solve the clues and uncover the millennia-old secret before her adversaries can find and destroy it. Since she was a child Lisa had suffered from uncontrollable fugue states. Now she discovers just in time that what she always thought was a liability may in fact be an almost paranormal ability to see things in ways others cannot. The trail leads everywhere from ancient cemeteries and tombs throughout France to Istanbul and Greece, as Lisa and Steve desperately stay one step ahead of their enemies, solving the clues to a dangerous treasure hunt their lives now depend upon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tablet of Destinies: Lisa Emmer Historical Thriller #2 (The Lisa Emmer Series)*













*JOB DESCRIPTION: DELPHIC ORACLE, CURRENTLY SERVING
TO-DOS: STOP APOCALYPSE. ASAP!*
*In this action-packed historical thriller, an ancient, extremely dark religion gains terrifying vitality and power,* as the pieces of a 3,000-year-old Sumerian jigsaw puzzle fall into place.

A clay tablet turns up, containing a prophecy of demons, a snake goddess, and the birth of a “disruptive” miraculous child. A prophecy so dangerous the tablet was smashed to bits, and the shards scattered to all the cities of the ancient world to prevent reassembling, until a Jesuit scholar's vision sets the prophecy in motion in Paris, where the pieces have lain for centuries, half a world and three millennia away from their source.

Yet very close to the current home of Lisa Emmer, chosen the Pythia, head of the Delphi Agenda, because of her gift of sight, and trained in ancient world studies by a mentor who promised to "teach you life"; more accurately, he might have said "teach you to save the world from evil.” Prophecy is Lisa’s bailiwick—she’s the modern-day Delphic Oracle, head of a secret organization whose purpose is to protect the world from rogue conspiracies within the Church.

Over the centuries, the Delphi Agenda has prevented the cult of Ophis Sophia from the fulfillment of their doomsday prophecy several times. Now, in a suspenseful race against an alignment of planets and comets that signals the "wondrous child's" impending birth, Lisa speeds to find and protect the mother and child. If she’s too late, “disruption” will take on a devastating new meaning.

Fans of intrepid women sleuths will love Lisa, as well as anyone smitten with the romance of the ancient world, and action-adventure in historical fiction and thriller conspiracies, (especially those involving the Catholic church, like The DaVinci Code). Sure to please fans of Dan Brown, Steve Berry, and the first Lisa Emmer thriller, _The Delphi Agenda_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Phoenix Series: Books 4-6 (The Phoenix Series Box Set) (The Phoenix Series Boxset Book 2)*













*The Phoenix believes criminals should pay for their crimes. The system often fails to deliver the correct punishment. He can redress the balance.

In The Lap Of The Gods
Olympus battle vicious gangsters on home soil. The body count rises. Dimitar Marinov cements his reputation as the most brutal criminal to have set foot on UK soil. Phoenix and Athena attend their first meeting with Zeus and the other Gods.

The Price Of Treachery
The Olympians and the Titans are in a power struggle. A traitor inside Larcombe Manor must be uncovered. There’s new life to protect as Athena prepares to become a mother.

A New Dawn
A rogue cosmetic surgeon causes the deaths of several patients. Drug dealers target even younger children. The school gates are the latest point-of-sale. The Project’s leaders need to strengthen the organisation after the recent attempted coup. The Titans may have been defeated, but a new era dawns. The nightmares are far from over.

If you’re a fan of savage, underworld criminals, fast-paced action and intense characters then you’ll enjoy following the Olympus Project and its fight against evil. Take a deep breath; once you start you’ll want to*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*SURVIVAL HANDBOOK - How to Find Water, Food and Shelter in Any Environment, How to Protect Yourself and Create Tools, Learn How to Survive: Become a Survival ... and Learn How to Protect Yourself*












This edition covers ALL survival skills and techniques that a person can use in order to sustain life in any type of natural environment. The techniques are meant to provide basic necessities like water, food and shelter… Nevertheless, it takes much more than the knowledge to build a shelter, get food and make fire in order to survive successfully. A key ingredient in any survival situation is the mental attitude. This e-book covers both aspects of the survival. It will help you develop your survival skills, as well as the will to survive. It will prepare you for any type of situation, either physical or psychological ordeal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**repared: The 8 Secret Skills of an Ex-IDF Special Forces Operator That Will Keep You Safe - Basic Guide*













Learn the 8 secret skills of an Ex-IDF Special Forces operator that will keep you safe and prepare you for any situation - from a street mugging all the way to a full blown global catastrophe!

“Just because you’re paranoid doesn’t mean they aren’t after you.”
Joseph Heller, Catch-22

This is a great start to becoming more prepared for any situation. Our world is truly strange that so many good and helpful people find themselves preyed upon by the criminal elements. In case of an emergency or a catastrophe those odds may become even worst.

My name is Roy Shepard and I’m a former IDF (Israeli Defense Forces) Special Forces Operator. During my military service, I took part in countless missions behind enemy lines and later trained young cadets as a Master Sergeant. I specialize in weapons training, stealth and camouflage, and Krav-Maga. I’ve been in active reserve duty for the past 20 years and spent much of that time formulating and implementing defense strategies and drills in military bases all over Israel. Highly trained in martial arts, I specialize in Judo, Jiu-Jitsu, Aikido, and Russian Systema—with both hand-to-hand combat and melee weapon handling. I am also an expert marksman with both close-quarters and long-range weapons.

The IDF is one of the most effective militaries in the world with proven strategies and tactics that have kept Israel safe for the last 70 years. The harsh reality is that Israel is a small country surrounded by hostile nations that have been intent on destroying it since it was formed in 1948. The IDF has defended Israel in eight full-out wars and fended off many incursions and terrorist attacks.

The skills that I’m about to share with you are the same ones used by the IDF Special Forces Operators to stay safe in hostile situations and will allow you to do so as well. Be it fending off a mugger in a dark parking lot or surviving a post-catastrophe scenario.

The reality is that we are always only moments away from danger and knowing the exact step-by-step response can be the difference between life, injury, or even death. Using the knowledge in this book you will learn how to avoid, escape, or survive numerous dangerous situations using minimal effort.

The number one thing you must remember is that being efficient can save your life. If you don’t take steps to conserve your energy, you will get tired very quickly and may lose the battle. Professional fighters can hold a full combat event for a few seconds and after that they rely solely on technique to survive and accomplish the mission.

This book will teach you eight of the most effective techniques to stay safe:

1. Situational awareness
2. Tactical relocation
3. Planning for emergencies
4. Survival self-defense
5. Team roles
6. Communications
7. Fitness
8. Survival tools


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*United States Marines in World War II: Complete Illustrated History of U.S. Marines' Campaigns in Europe, Africa and the Pacific: Pearl Harbor, Battle ... Battle of Iwo Jima, Occupation of Japan*













"United States Marines in World War II" is a thoroughly written history of Marines' military campaigns in Europe, Africa and the Pacific during the Second World War. Marines played a central role in the Pacific War, along with the U.S. Army. The battles of Guadalcanal, Bougainville, Tarawa, Guam, Tinian, Cape Gloucester, Saipan, Peleliu, Iwo Jima, and Okinawa saw fierce fighting between Marines and the Imperial Japanese Army. By the end of the war, the Corps expanded from two brigades to six divisions, five air wings and supporting troops, totaling about 485,000 Marines. In addition, 20 defense battalions and a parachute battalion were raised. Nearly 87,000 Marines were casualties during World War II, and 82 were awarded the Medal of Honor.
Contents:
Origin of the Marine Corps
The Marine Corps on the Eve of War
Marines Defending American Soil
Pearl Harbor
Battle of Wake Island
Marines Campaign in Europe and Africa
Europe and North Africa
Defense of Iceland
Marines Campaign in the Pacific Rim
Defense of the Philippines
Solomon Islands Campaign
Guadalcanal Campaign
Marshall Islands Campaign
Battle of Tarawa
Battle of Cape Gloucester
Battle of Saipan
Battle of Guam
Battle of Peleliu
Battle of Tinian
Liberation of the Philippines
Marines Campaign in Japan
Battle of Iwo Jima
Battle of Okinawa
Occupation of Japan


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Nuremberg Trials: Complete Tribunal Proceedings (V.10): Trial Proceedings From 25 March 1946 to 6 April 1946*













The Nuremberg trials were a series of military tribunals held after World War II by the Allied forces under international law and the laws of war. The trials were most notable for the prosecution of prominent members of the political, military, judicial, and economic leadership of Nazi Germany, who planned, carried out, or otherwise participated in the Holocaust and other war crimes. The trials were held in Nuremberg, Germany.

This volume contains trial proceedings from 25 March 1946 to 6 April 1946.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/6/22.

Currently Free.

*Magnificent Devices: Books 1-4 Quartet: Four steampunk adventure novels in one set (Magnificent Devices Boxset Book 1)*













_This four-book set contains the “Claire Quartet”--Lady of Devices, Her Own Devices, Magnificent Devices, and Brilliant Devices, an edition of over 250,000 words._

*All she wants is to be an engineer, but her parents--and society--will never allow it. Until riots break out in steampunk London and she seizes her chance...*

At 17, Claire Trevelyan, daughter of Viscount St. Ives, was expected to do nothing more than pour an elegant cup of tea, sew a fine seam, and catch a rich husband. Unfortunately, Claire’s talents lie not in the ballroom, but in the chemistry lab, where things have a regrettable habit of blowing up. When her father gambles the estate on the combustion engine and loses, Claire finds herself down and out on the mean streets of London. But being a young woman of resources and intellect, she turns fortune on its head …

A South Bank gang--Snouts, Tigg, Jake, 10-year-old twin girls called the Mopsies, Weepin’ Willie, and Rosie the chicken--soon become Claire’s flock. But concealing her secret life becomes increasingly difficult, particularly when a powerful lord proposes and she and her friends are forced to flee on an airship to the Americas.

Will she achieve her goal of becoming an engineer? Will her loyalty to her friends be her undoing when it jeopardizes the plans of powerful men who desire money more than honor? And just how many funerals will her unfortunate mother be forced to arrange?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*If the Curse Fits (A Hex on Me Cozy Paranormal Mystery Book 1)*













*USA Today Bestselling Author Kennedy Layne brings a completely different twist to her brand new cozy paranormal mystery series that you won’t want to miss!*

Have you ever heard of a cursed witch? Well, that’s exactly what Tempest “Lou” Lilura has become, and she’s willing to do just about anything to rectify her desperate situation. Unfortunately, the consequences of being hexed by the only immortal Lich Queen has kept Lou a little too busy to find a solution to her problem.

What’s the hex, you ask? In Lou’s tragic case, her curse gives her the foresight of murders yet to be committed. It’s the ultimate race against time—can she discover the culprit prior to the actual deed or can she save the victim and catch the murderer in the act?

This poor hexed witch is going to need all the help she can get. Unfortunately, her help comes in the form of a warlock who is obsessed with conspiracy theories, an overly optimistic yet naïve healer, and a rather pretentious familiar who has an obsession for proper etiquette. Come join this traveling mystery band while they try to solve another murder as they’re faced with powerful druids, two odd magical hares, and a mysterious man who definitely knows more than he’s willing to say.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**lways Room for Cupcakes (Delilah Horton Book 1) *













One day I was be-bopping along jamming to the music in my head while wondering if my thighs could handle grabbing a cupcake on the way home. The next thing I knew, my entire world crashed and burned.

I used to wake up at night in a sweat, crying because I’d dreamt my husband was cheating on me, or he hated me, and resented our kids. He’d always hold me close and tell me it was all just a dream, that he loved me and our family and he’d never let us go.

He was a f*cking liar.

Now I spend my days taking photos of scum just like him, trying to be a champion for others who are being taken advantage of by the losers in our town, and my nights being a single mom to my beautiful twins.

I've got great friends who always have my back and a sexy, mysterious motorcycle man who keeps showing up when I need him. Things are finally starting to look up. And one thing's for sure... There's always room for cupcakes.

WARNING: THIS BOOK CONTAINS FOUL LANGUAGE, SEX, SOME VIOLENCE, AND SHENANIGANS. IF NONE OF THAT BOTHERS YOU, GRAB A CUPCAKE AND READ ON!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cut, Crop & Die: Book #2 in the Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Series*













THE DEATH OF A RIVAL CRAFTER IS NOTHING TO SNEEZE ABOUT...KIKI'S LEFT CRYING THE BLUES

In front of a meeting room full of customers and merchants, Kiki watches helplessly as *a rival crafter takes one bite of a scone and goes into anaphylactic shock.* Suddenly all eyes turn to Kiki Lowenstein, who was Dead Woman’s archenemy.

Just that fast, *Kiki’s moment of triumph turns into a disaster.*

Just when Kiki was settling into her new job, her first real career, she’s become the *poster child for dead customers. *But Kiki’s life isn’t all doom and gloom. On the bright side, her mother-in-law has invited her to a gala event. A spa day is in order…and that doesn’t go as planned either.

In fact, Kiki’s heart is about to smashed into a zillion tiny pieces. *That dead woman was the least of poor Kiki’s problems.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Heard It Through the Grapevine (A Garcia Girls Mystery Book 1)*












Savannah talk show host Lainey Garcia is back in Vineyard, Texas, after the suspicious death of her estranged sister, Tessa. Standing at the casket of her dead sister, trying to find it in her heart to forgive her for stealing the only man she’s ever loved, Lainey’s greeted by Tessa’s ghost, who has a story she’s dying to tell. Seems Tessa was murdered, and she wants Lainey and her other siblings to find her killer. But it doesn’t take the Garcia girls long to discover that the list of suspects who wanted the smart-mouthed Tessa dead is a mile long, and when the sisters, along with help from the “other world,” get too close, Lainey finds herself in a fight for her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Killing My Husband: An Intense Psychological Debut Thriller*













*Hide this book from your husband. He will never look at you the same way again.


This gripping domestic thriller will keep you reading late in to the night.*

Margot is the perfect wife and the perfect killer. She thought she was marrying into a life of leisure but soon realized appearances can be deceiving. When Margot's husband fails to deliver the life he promised, she decides it's time to take matters into her own hands.

Greed escalates to murder. A cozy small town will never be the same.

*Watch your money and watch your back. This housewife always gets exactly what she wants.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*SAS: Babcock's Revenge (An SAS SOE Special Forces Series Book 1)*













In February, 1942, following a narrow escape from imprisonment in Singapore, Corporal Carl Babcock finds himself left alone to weather the elements and avoid being recaptured by Japanese forces. He isn’t an easy man to kill, but freedom from the frying pan may land him into the fire.

WWII has reached the distant jungles of Papua New Guinea, and that’s where the young corporal will soon find himself—venturing down the Kakoda Track with a small company of Australian infantrymen. Should the Axis advance to Port Moresby, their newfound power could turn the tide and usher in a dark age that might see Australia lose their freedom forever.

The weight of the world shall soon bear down and push these men to their limits. Success will depend on Babcock’s wits in pressing through a hellish landscape, and fighting against the ferocious Imperial Japanese Army. While death awaits them at every turn, so too does the opportunity to discover many things that the jungle might be hiding from them along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**ool's Gold: Classic Adventure Novel (Sam Harris Adventures Book 1) *













*What if your first job turned into a treasure hunt?*
It’s 1987. Sam is a rookie geologist who finds herself working for a dodgy entrepreneur in the small South American country of Sierramar. At first, it seems as if she has made a mistake. Bored and badly paid, she struggles to adapt; thank goodness for her mad friend Gloria.

When a work trip to the jungle yields a clue to a long-hidden archaeological treasure, Sam gets involved in an expedition to uncover the truth. But she’s not the only one who is searching, and some will kill to get there first.

*Will Sam survive her first adventure?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries: Vol 1-7 *













*NOW ALL SEVEN DELICIOUSLY FUNNY DETECTIVE COZIES..!*
Lee Alvarez is a* ferret. Not the cute, 4-legged kind but the cute 2-legged kind *sniffing out dastardly cybercrimes and the occasional murder for Discretionary Inquiries, a family-owned detective agency in the heart of Silicon Valley. This set is for cozy readers who can't get enough of a smart-mouthed woman sleuth out to please her never-had-a-bad-hair-day mother, computer-genius brother, gourmet chef uncle, and energetic orange and white cat, Tugger. *Now you can get all seven with one click—a delicious Kindle deal!*

“One of the funniest mystery authors around. You won’t be able to put her books down. A must-read 5-star series!" National Best Selling Author, Cindy Sample

*MURDER IS A FAMILY BUSINESS*
Just because a man cheats on his wife and makes Danny DeVito look tall, dark, and handsome is that any reason to kill him? Join Lee Alvarez, half Latina, half WASP, and 100% as she is guilted by her aristocratic mother into tailing a friend’s husband to a seedy warehouse. There, he’s killed on her watch. She also finds an abandoned kitten destined to become hers. But in between kitty litter, kibble, and purrs, she’s determined to find out whodunit.

“Heather Haven makes a stellar debut in Murder is a Family Business. Highly recommended.” Sheldon Siegel. NY Times Best Selling Author

*A WEDDING TO DIE FOR*
A groom arrested for murder puts a crimp in any wedding, no matter who designs the bridal gown. The nuptials of Lee Alvarez’s best friend is threatened, so Lee goes south of the border in search of the real killer. And maybe a little romance. Or is it a case of When Cupid’s Wings Start Flapping, Take Cover?

“This cozy mystery has it all – romance, suspense, comedy, and a detective you’ll fall hard for.” BestThrillers Reviews

*DEATH RUNS IN THE FAMILY*
Competitive foot racers are dropping like flies, which sends Lee Alvarez to Vegas disguised as a dancer in a lounge lizard’s act. When she uncovers a multi-million dollar betting syndicate who kills off the competition, it’s time to hit the ground running in the Alvarez Family’s race with death.

“This has turned out to be one of my favorite series and I sure hope there will be another installment in the near future!” Becky Carbone, Director Global Ebook Awards

*DEAD…IF ONLY*
A man who should be dead isn’t and Lee Alvarez’s very pregnant sister-in-law is about to be charged with a murder he recently committed in the Big Easy. Aided by the rest of the Alvarez Family, Palo Alto’s favorite P.I. kicks the Voodoo in the Who Do throughout New Orleans just as a hurricane hits.

*THE CEO CAME DOA*
It’s a Christmas wedding for Lee Alvarez complete with dead bodies, a missing groom, and a lethal but little known drug called Devil’s Breath. Just who planned this wedding, anyway?

*THE CULINARY ART OF MURDER*
It's a rough day for the PI firm to the stars of Silicon Valley when their own star goes undercover at a culinary arts school to find out who did in one of the teaching chefs in the dry pantry.

*CASTING CALL FOR A CORPSE*
Lee Alvarez finds a dead man wearing a tuxedo in an internationally acclaimed actress’s bathtub during a soiree for San Francisco’s VIPs. Lee soon uncovers not just suspicious actors and playwrights, but a criminal web of jewel thefts treading the boards of her friend’s new musical. And murder most foul. This is show biz?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rafferty's Rules: A Rafferty P.I. Mystery (Rafferty : Hardboiled P.I. Book 1)*













*Rule 1: The client is always right.

Rule 2: When the client is wrong, see Rule 1.

When the client wants someone dead …*


In the middle of a burger-store holdup, the only thing standing between ten-year-old Vivian Mollison and certain death is a police officer named Rafferty.

She lives. He gets fired.

Fast-forward fifteen years.

Vivian’s parents are wealthy beyond counting while Rafferty spends his days as a private investigator, hustling on the streets of Dallas.

So when he gets an out-of-the-blue phonecall from the Mollisons, Rafferty figures his long-awaited payday might have finally arrived.

But things are never that simple and the story they have to tell is like nothing he’s ever heard.

Can Rafferty save Vivian again?

Or is he already too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**reparedness and Survival Guide for Beginners *












Super storm Sandy ripped up the eastern seaboard of the United States, leaving death and destruction in its path. While everyone knew the storm's path, and when it would strike, people and the community as a whole were caught off guard by the devastation. Super storm sandy provides an example of why preparing for the worst-case scenario is the prudent path to take.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Dark Pages of the Third Reich (Extended edition): Unique modern and old world war technology *













This is an extended edition, revised and updated. It contains new articles about Germanic kamikazes, the secrets of the Schauberg engine and the history of the origin of the XX-rays. We will also consider the peculiarities of the spiritual relationship of the Wehrmacht soldiers and their secret beliefs.

The book "The Dark Pages of the Third Reich" is a collection of articles about the most terrible and controversial secrets of Nazi Germany.

*Extended Part:

Mystery of XX-rays
Nazi kamikaze
Abduction of Ciano
Shauberger's Mystery
Secrets of the castle Friedental
Mystery of Marcel
What did the Nazis believe?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Russians in the past war*












The book is about Russian people in the World War II. These are small stories learned from the memoirs and diaries of frontline soldiers. All of them are arranged in a chronological order. The focus is on the psychological aspect, for example, a person's behaviour at war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*U**SSR Yak Series Fighter Aircraft in the World War II (Extended edition): Weapons and Air Forces of the World*













In this book we will talk about the all fighter aircraft of the Yak series, which were produced in the USSR before the war. This is an extended edition. Here we will consider in detail the later versions of the Yak-1, Yak-3, Yak-5 and Yak-7 series.

Also in the extended edition added description of the aircraft series Yak-9.

In the Second World War, which is not without reason called the war of engines, aircraft, as well as tanks, were among the decisive types of military equipment. Therefore, in all the belligerent states, the development of aircraft construction and aircraft production was given great importance.

Aircraft in the course of the war quickly improved, their classification became more complicated, and the tactical and technical indicators increased sharply. In production, newer and newer types of aircraft came in, having more powerful engines, increased speed and range of flights and a higher ceiling. The aircraft were equipped with new radar and other sophisticated equipment; the aircraft were also equipped more powerful artillery weapons.


Content:

Aircraft industry of the USSR before the World War II
Brief History of the Yakovlev Design Bureau
Yak-1 fighter
Technical description of the Yak-1
Shock fighter Yak-1
Fighter-interceptor Yak-1B
Yak-1M fighter
Yak-1 M-105PF fighter
Yak-1 M-106P fighter
Yak-1 (winter) fighter

Series of Soviet Yak-3 Fighters

Fighter Yak-3
Shock fighter Yak-3
Yak-3M fighter
Yak-3P fighter
Yak-3PD fighter
Yak-3RD fighter
Yak-3T fighter
Yak-3 VK-107 fighter
Yak-3 VK-108 fighter
Yak-3U fighter

Series of Soviet Yak-5 and Yak-7 Fighters

Fighter Yak-5 (I-2
Fighter Yak-7
Combat use of the Yak-7 and Yak-9
Yak-7A fighter
Yak-7B fighter
Yak-7V training fighter
Yak-7GK interceptor fighter
Yak-7D fighter

Series of Soviet Yak-9 Fighters

Yak-9 fighter
Yak-9 M-106 frontline fighter
Yak-9B fighter bomber
Yak-9V training fighter
Yak-9D long-range fighter
Yak-9DD long-range fighter
Yak-9K fighter
Yak-9M fighter
Yak-9P fighter
Yak-9P VK-107 fighter
Yak-9PD fighter-interceptor
Yak-9C fighter
Yak-9T strike fighter
Yak-9TD strike fighter
Yak-9TK strike fighter
Yak-9U VK-105PF2 strike fighter
Yak-9U fighter
Yak-9UV training fighter
YK-9UT strike fighter


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Bedford Boys *













*On 6 June 1944, nineteen boys from Bedford, Virginia – population just 3,000 in 1944 – died in the first bloody minutes of D-Day.*

Later in the campaign, three more boys from this small Virginia town died of gunshot wounds. Twenty-two sons of Bedford were lost in total. Based on extensive interviews with survivors and relatives, as well as diaries and letters, Alex Kershaw's book focuses on several remarkable individuals and families to tell one of the most poignant stories of World War II – the story of one small American town that went to war and died on Omaha Beach.

_The Bedford Boys_ is the true and intimate story of these men and the friends and families they left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/6/22.

Currently Free.

*W**estpac '72: Naval combat and racial animosity in the Tonkin gulf *













In the latter stages of the Vietnam War it became clear that little progress had been made, and public opinion of more than 6 years of war had become even more negative. The peace talks were not progressing well, and in early 1972 a stepped up naval air offensive was ordered by President Nixon in order to further fortify the DMZ (demilitarized zone) between North and South Vietnam. This offensive was to be part of an operation known as “Linebacker”.

WESTPAC ’72 describes detailed accounts of the author’s experiences during the deployment of the aircraft carrier USS Kitty Hawk (CVA-63) to Vietnam in that year. Daily life aboard ship, both routine and under combat conditions is only part of the story. Racial tensions between black and white crewmembers began to build over the course of several months, and repeated line extensions only exacerbated the problem. It ultimately came to a head, and resulted in an incident that temporarily crippled the ship's operations. And the author unknowingly found himself directly impacted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/7/22.

Currently Free.

*T**he Heirs of Earth (Children of Earthrise Book 1) *













We hide in shadows. Our planet is lost. We are the last humans, and we must go home.

Two thousand years ago, aliens destroyed Earth. Our fleets shattered. Billions died. The last humans fled a burning planet, heading to the stars.

Today we are still refugees. Hungry. Afraid. Our enemies hunt us everywhere.

So we hide. On distant asteroids. In rundown space stations. In deep caves on frozen worlds. And we dream.

Of green hills. Blue skies. Golden fields. We dream of Earth.

And for the first time, we have hope.

A few of us, just a handful of brave souls, form the Heirs of Earth. We are humans who stand tall. Who fight back. Aliens call us terrorists. The humans we save call us heroes. We have starships, weapons, and warriors. We can bring humanity home.

Earth is far. We have not seen her in many generations. But we have not forgotten. Earth is our heritage. Earth is our birthright. We will return!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Double Edged: A Sci-Fi Crime Thriller (The Bulari Saga Book 1)*













*With stakes this high, humanity doesn't need a hero. They need someone who can win.*

*Series complete! (5 books)*

Willem Jaantzen didn't ask to be a hero. He just wants to keep his family safe in the shifting sands of Bulari's underground—and to get the city's upper crust to acknowledge just how far he's come since his days as an orphaned street kid. With his businesses thriving and his dark past swept into the annals of history, it looks like he has everything he could ever ask for. Until, that is, his oldest rival turns up murdered and the blame—and champagne—begins to flow.

It turns out Thala Coeur died as she lived: sowing chaos. And when a mysterious package bearing her call sign shows up on Jaantzen’s doorstep, he and his family are quickly swallowed up in a web of lies, betrayals, and interplanetary politics. It’ll only take one stray spark to start another civil war in the underworld, and Jaantzen’s going to have to pull out every play from his notorious past if he wants to keep his city from going up in flames.

Jaantzen never wanted to be a hero, but that might just be a good thing. Because a hero could never stop the trouble that's heading humanity's way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Southern Spirits (Southern Ghost Hunter Mysteries Book 1)*













_From NY Times Bestselling Author, Angie Fox, the first book in the USA TODAY bestselling Southern Ghost Hunter series_

*5 Stars! “Southern charm, a haunting mystery, and a leading lady I want as my BFF!”*

One simple mistake…

When out of work graphic designer Verity Long accidentally traps a ghost on her property, she’s saddled with more than a supernatural sidekick—she gains the ability see spirits. It leads to an offer she can’t refuse from the town’s bad boy, who also happens to be the brother of her ex and the last man she should ever partner with.

Ellis Wydell is in possession of a stunning historic property haunted by some of Sugarland Tennessee’s finest former citizens. Only some of them are growing restless—and destructive. He hires Verity to put an end to the disturbances. But soon, Verity learns there’s more to the mysterious estate than floating specters, secret passageways, and hidden rooms.

There’s a modern day mystery afoot, one that hinges on a decades-old murder. Verity isn't above questioning the living, or the dead. But can she discover the truth before the killer finds her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A** Study in Stone: A British Mystery (The Devonshire Mysteries Book 1)*













*Dan Corrigan wants to disappear.*

Burnt out by the pressures of corporate life, he escapes to the countryside. But when he least expects it, a chance discovery draws him into a compelling mystery.

An ancient legend, a coded message on a stone slab, and a secret concealed in a country manor house: these are the clues that take Dan on a journey into the past, delving deeper into a hidden history.
But reputations are on the line, and there are those who want the mystery to remain unsolved.
Uncovering the truth might give Dan the confidence to rebuild his life, but if he fails, there’s no going back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Golden Retriever Mysteries 4-6: Dog Bless You, Whom Dog Hath Joined & Dog Have Mercy*













This collection of the fourth, fifth and sixth in the Golden Retriever Mystery series is sure to delight dog lovers and fans of cozy mysteries. Can be read in any order.

in Dog Bless You, clue-sniffing golden Rochester digs up a long-buried human hand at the site of his human dad Steve's new job.

n Whom Dog Hath Joined, Rochester's at it again, sniffing out a mystery with its roots in the Quaker efforts to help Vietnam war resisters.

In Dog Have Mercy, it's Christmas and Steve and Rochester need to help clear the name of an ex-con working at their vet's office. Don't worry-- Rochester is never going to come to harm, though he and Steve certainly get into trouble!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**apphire Secrets (The Emma Goldsmith Mysteries Book 2) *













_A fractured family… An antique sapphire necklace… A message from the dead…_



Gemologist Emma Goldsmith receives a package from her murdered sister Jane, an heirloom box she thought had been stolen. The antique sapphire necklace inside is supposed to a fake. Instead and inexplicably, it is the real necklace—one that disappeared decades ago.

Where has the necklace been all this time—and how did Jane lay hands on the real one? Emma’s search for answers only leads her to more questions. Why did her parents divorce? Why does her cousin look like her twin? And why won’t her grandfather give her the answers she needs?

All families have secrets. Emma had though hers were about gemstones. She didn’t know they included three generations with something to hide… or that the family secrets might lead to a confrontation with someone who will kill to preserve them…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Missing Amanda: A Lou Fleener Mystery (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 1)*













1950’S NOIR IS BACK— BUT WITH TONGUE FIRMLY IN CHEEK!
P.I. Lou Fleener’s got a great disguise—he’s kind of short, slightly pudgy, and a little nondescript. But whatever you do, don’t get in a fight with him, even if you’ve brought a couple of buddies. Because you’re gonna lose every time. Some people just have a gift.

One of Lou’s is that nobody ever sees him coming, and he’s pretty much the Bruce Lee of street fighting. Who they see—especially if they’re female—is his tall, handsome friend Monk, and that brings us to Lou’s second superpower. He’s got a little something for the ladies too—he can dance like an Arthur Murray instructor.

Not your average 1950s Chicago P.I.

Duane Lindsay’s fresh take on the tough-guy detective is nicely buttressed by humor, graceful writing, and big, fun plots that sometimes evolve into intricate capers. Like this one.

It starts out nice and easy. Lou—an expert in Chicago gangster lore—is hired against his better judgment to find the adorable missing daughter of a wise guy. Only Amanda’s not really missing. In fact, there is no Amanda. The gangster’s got a devious agenda of his own.

But by the time Lou’s found that out, he’s got four crime bosses gunning for him, and he’s plenty pissed off. Not only should you never fight with Lou Fleener, you should also never piss him off. He quickly enlists Monk to outplot the plotters— because Monk’s super power is working out intricate and diabolical revenge plans. Next thing you know, Lou, Monk, a ragtag bunch of other P.I.s, and blonde, intrepid Cassidy, Lou’s new squeeze, are conducting a dizzying array of heists that whisk the reader around glorious 1950’s Chicago.

If it all works, they get to live. And they might get rich. And for sure, somebody gets the girl.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**evil In Her Heart: A Lou Fleener Mystery (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 3) *













*A GOOD MAN IS HARD TO KILL—BUT SHE’S GIVING IT HER BEST SHOT.*
It looked like *the perfect Hollywood ending for the detecting duo* that stole a million dollars from the Chicago mob—Lou Fleener, P.I., and his best buddy Monk. Lou’s blissfully married, and the brilliant but awkward Monk just made them both another million and then rode off into the sunset with the girl of his dreams…

…*straight into the den of the Los Angeles mobster* he beat in a poker game six months ago.

The gangster's intent on getting his money back, with interest—i.e., everything Monk owns. But Monk’s already figured out that after he takes everything, the wise guy’s going to kill him.

However, due to his newly broken heart, he hardly cares. His new love is none other than *the mobster’s daughter, sent to lure him from Chicago back to L.A.* And this time Lou, the toughest street fighter in Chicago, isn’t around to protect him.

But maybe brains will get him through—*Monk’s specialty is elaborate and wickedly audacious schemes*. If he can stay alive, he’s got a plan to find Lou, keep the money, and get even with that...she-devil.

Or maybe get her back.

Because *she couldn’t really be that bad, could she?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lou Fleener Private Eye Series: Books 4-6 (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 8 )*













*LOU FLEENER, LOW CLASS P.I., HAS A NEW DISGUISE:
LOU FLEENER, CLASSY DETECTIVE*
P.I. Lou Fleener is blessed with a natural disguise: he’s kind of short, slightly pudgy, a little nondescript, and always underestimated – the bad guys just don’t see him coming. *So they’re always surprised to find themselves facing the toughest street fighter in Chicago.* There is simply not anybody he can’t beat – even a bar full of anybodies.

Cozy readers will adore the romance, the snappy jokes, and Lou’s spitfire wife Cassidy. There’s also enough *fast-moving action for hard-boiled fans, and a quirky brand of noir that will appeal to classicists* looking for the next Raymond Chandler.

*The Classy Detective Agency*
It’s 1960 in glamorous Chicago, and Lou and his wife Cassidy are broke. They devise a scheme to advertise themselves as sophisticated private eyes catering to the city’s elite, but whip-smart as they are, they aren’t prepared for the stealthy criminals hiding among Chicago’s rich and famous.

Set up to take the fall for an art heist, Cassidy's arrested and Lou's branded a cop killer and hunted throughout the city. With his best friend and acknowledged brains of the operation, Dion “Monk” Monkton, still in California, they're on their own. Lou's Plan B might not be as elegant as Monk's, but it's wildly entertaining and true to his guiding principle: _Always do the unexpected_.

*Ticket to Heaven*
Chicago’s sleaziest businessman is trying to pay off his sins. The cruel, strange real estate tycoon Elwood Tymms—known as “Terrible Tymms”—is dying and before he goes, he’s trying to throw all his money to charitable causes in an off-the-wall effort to buy his way into heaven. But Tymms has a problem: he’s got so many enemies he might end up assassinated before he can finish giving away his cash—and in his mind that means he’d end up in hell. Cassidy and Lou agree to act as his security detail and Tymms ends up taking shelter in their apartment. Big surprise...he’s not the best roommate.

*Filthy Rich*
Down-and-out comedian “Filthy" Rich wasn’t always living on the edge, telling viciously dirty jokes in the seediest possible strip clubs. He was once famous for a clean routine, until his estranged wife ran off with Rich’s best jokes. Rich hires Lou to find the missing jokes—and the wayward wife, leading Lou down a perilous rabbit hole of deceit, lies, and frame ups.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**y Husband's Fiancée: A suspenseful psychological thriller series (My Husband's Fiancee Book 1) *













*When my husband’s mistress was found brutally murdered, I was the one imprisoned for the crime.*

I was willing to do whatever it took to prove my innocence. When Dr. Evelyn Powell showed up on visiting day, I was shocked to learn she was my husband’s new fiancé. I befriended her in hopes of finding answers to my questions.

Was my husband behind the brutal slaying? If I wanted to regain my freedom, I had to figure out a way to convince Evelyn to betray the man she loved and search for the evidence that would prove my innocence. After all, if I was right about my husband, she could be his next victim.

*A psychological thriller with a twist you’ll have to read to believe.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Twelve Years Gone: A Heart-Pounding Detective Emily Tizzano Vigilante Justice Thriller (Detective Emily Tizzano Vigilante Justice Thrillers Book 1)*













*Twelve years gone…*
Sarah Schmidt went out for a hike a month before heading to college on a cross-country scholarship. She never came back.

In the twelve years she’s been gone, the local police have done little to help the family, leaving them with the desperate knowledge that Sarah could still be alive, somewhere, somehow...

The family hasn’t given up their hope for revenge, or at least answers.

Emily Tizzano, a former Chicago PD cold case detective suffering from painful skeletons in her past, holds the hope of the family in her hands. Can she overcome her own history in order to help them find Sarah and get the justice they need?

Twelve Years Gone is the first novel in the Detective Emily Tizzano vigilante justice thriller series. If you like Dean Koontz, Robin James and L. T. Ryan, you are going to love this fast-paced suspense thriller series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Cove: A Gripping Serial Killer Thriller (The Devil's Cove Trilogy Book 1)*













*Book 1 of 3

The smallest towns have the darkest secrets...*

When Carrie's son, Cal, vanished from the Cornish town of Devil's Cove, she thought she’d lost him for good. Seven years later, a teenager has been found washed up on the beach.

It’s Carrie’s son. And he’s alive.

No longer the sweet boy she remembers, Cal is deeply troubled, wildly unpredictable, and a growing danger to everyone around him.

Now, Carrie must unravel the mystery of what happened to her son before it’s too late. Because a serial killer is stalking the streets of Devil’s Cove.

And another young child is missing...

_Set against the wild backdrop of Cornwall, The Cove is the first part of a nail-biting trilogy about a mother's fight to save her son from the grip of evil._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*R**ose City Free Fall: Dent Miller Thriller #1 (Dent Miller Thrillers)*













*Detective Dent Miller hunts killers on the rain-soaked streets of Portland.
Now they are hunting him.*
Miller believes he's trying to solve yet another murder case, but he soon stumbles on a shocking secret. Framed for trying to kill his partner, Dent Miller is a man in free fall. He may have to tear the whole city down to find the truth.

Can an honest man win against rich, powerful enemies that will do anything to hide the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**istory Bytes: People, Places, and Events that Shaped American History*













**All new edition for 2022, with 100 pages of new content, covering the civil war and early American Indian Wars. **

*Don’t like history? You’re probably reading the wrong books.*

Read this book, and you’re going to think, wow! Why didn’t somebody tell me that?

American history is full of strange paradoxes, and that’s what makes it so interesting. *The truth is much of what we learn about history is a series of little white lies that have grown into tall tales over time.*

Why doesn’t everyone know the *Boston Massacre* wasn’t really a massacre? Subsequent testimony proved the soldiers fired in self-defense. The King Street riot was started by a group of four street thugs who got their rocks off attacking lone British soldiers. *Sam Adams* and *Paul Revere* twisted it into a massacre.
And, if you think the *Boston Tea Party* was a response to British taxes that raised the price of tea in the colonies, think again. The Tea Act of 1773 reduced the price of tea paid by the colonists. The people hurt by the Tea Act were the smugglers. The lower price of tea undercut their business and ensured that the East India Company would have a monopoly on tea.
The *South Carolina Nullification Congress of 1832* was a harbinger of things to come. The question was, if a state disagrees with federal law, does it have the right to nullify it and disregard that law? *Vice-president John C. Calhoun* argued state’s rights supersede federal laws. *President Andrew Jackson* believed to his dying day that Calhoun was a damned traitor and that he should have strung him up from the nearest branch.
In the fall of 1845, *President James K. Polk* offered Mexico five million dollars if they would recognize the Southwestern Boundary of Texas at the Rio Grande. When Mexico refused his offer, Polk decided to force the issue. He sent *General Zachary Taylor* and 3,000 troops to Corpus Christi, Texas. In March 1846, General Taylor moved his forces into the disputed territory between the Rio Grande and Nueces Rivers. Soon after that, Mexico was provoked into a war with the United States.
It has been said that *James Buchanan was a “weak, timid, old man”* who didn’t do anything to prevent the Southern states from seceding. Some historians have even gone so far as to declare Buchanan was an “accessory after the fact.” He was a president, Southern sympathizer, and a traitor. But was he?
Imagine what it would be like to wake up, flip on the morning news, and discover Bradley Cooper or Ashton Kutcher assassinated President Obama. But that’s what happened in 1865. People were shocked when they learned *John Wilkes Booth killed President Lincoln*. Booth was one of the most popular actors of his day. He was young, just twenty-six years old, considered one of the most attractive men in America. At the time he killed Lincoln, Booth was pulling down $20,000 a year as an actor (that’s roughly $300,000 in 2015 money). And, yet—he sacrificed it all for his political beliefs. What was going on in the mind of John Wilkes Booth?
_*I could tell you more, but you get the idea. Things aren’t always what they appear to be. There are two sides to every story. All that stuff your teacher told you in school—it may or may not be true.*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The American Civil War: A Select Anthology of Battles, Campaigns, and Related Topics*











*An anthology of five American Civil War books. The collection includes:*
*Volume 1:* _“…To Knock Jos. Johnston”: Sherman, Atlanta, and the Sinews of War_

Before Sherman began his famous “March to the Sea,” he had to first take Atlanta and defeat the wounded, but still formidable, Confederate Army of Tennessee. Volume 1 tells you how he did it.

*Volume 2:* _Grant Cuts Loose: Logistics and the Drive on Vicksburg_

Ulysses S. Grant had tried a half-dozen times and failed to get at the Confederate citadel of Vicksburg. Discover how he finally managed to capture the city and an entire Confederate army in Volume 2.

*Volume 3:* _Vicksburg Redeemed: An Assessment of Confederate Combined Operations During the Baton Rouge Campaign of 1862_

General Earl Van Dorn had a plan. General John Breckinridge’s Confederate Task Force, with the aid of the C.S.S. Arkansas ironclad ram, would re-take the Federally occupied Louisiana capital of Baton Rouge. Find out what happened in Volume 3.

*Volume 4:* _Dooming the Confederacy: The Decisive Battle of Champion Hill_

So, you think Gettysburg was the decisive battle of the Civil War? Read Volume 4 and you might just change your mind.

*Volume 5:* _Star-Crossed: A Quantitative Reassessment of the Relative Combat Performance of the Army of Tennessee Compared to the Army of Northern Virginia_

Lee and his Army of Northern Virginia outclassed its sister army in the West, the Army of Tennessee, in every category, right? Read Volume 5 before you answer that question.

The Kindle version Includes extensive links to authoritative and informative websites dedicated to specific battles, personalities, locations, and events discussed in the narratives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/7/22.

Currently free.

*S**weden, Japan, and the Long Second World War: 1931-1945 (Routledge Studies in Second World War History)*












We thank Ekman & Co AB and Gadelius Holding Ltd for their kind and generous support, making this research available online for free.

Lottaz and Ottosson explore the intricate relationship between neutral Sweden and Imperial Japan during the latter’s 15 years of warfare in Asia and in the Pacific. While Sweden’s relationship with European Axis powers took place under the premise of existential security concerns, the case of Japan was altogether different. Japan never was a threat to Sweden, militarily or economically. Nevertheless, Stockholm maintained a close relationship with Tokyo until Japan’s surrender in 1945. This book explores the reasons for that and therefore provides a study on the rationale and the value of neutrality in the Long Second World War.

_Sweden, Japan, and the Long Second World War _is a valuable resource for scholars of the Second World War and of the history of neutrality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/8/22.

Currently Free.

*C**larion Protocol (Agents of the Planetary Republic Book 5) *












*“You know, Sarge, sentience is a funny thing. You could probably program a bot to think it was self-aware."*

A stolen droid from Verberger has awakened, and former Space Marine Gina Wilcox finds herself babysitting a childlike young woman who has no idea she's not human. Why, then, does the corporation want her back so badly?

In darkest space, the Captain of a giant zodiac vessel dies and throws the ship into default mode just as his crew mutinies. An SOS reaches Counterforce One where Commander Hamilton Wolf leads his team with some newcomers on a rescue mission.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**rch Allies (Starhawke Rogue Book 1)*













_*Strap in and hold on!*_
For pilot Natasha Orlov, a starship buried in a sea of sand is her ticket to freedom and independence. Sure, restoring the ship won’t be easy, especially when the Feds figure out she’s running an illegal salvage operation, but she’s never shied away from hard work. Or challenges.

Good thing, too. Because she’s on a collision course with her competition... a ghost from her past with a serious score to settle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Scars Of Days Forgotten Series, Books 1-3: Forgotten Scars, Hidden Scars, & Twisted Scars*













*Forgotten Scars

Humanity is not alone.*

Supernatural beings are hiding among us. The Psi have remained secluded from humans for far too long, and there's a faction that is conspiring to break the veil and use their powers to take their rightful place among humans - as our rulers and conquerors.

Wren is a college student who didn't think her life could get much worse. That is until she's kidnapped by the Psi and questioned about her closest friend. But the Psi offer her something no one else can - the truth about who she is.

But can she trust the Psi? Can she trust her feelings towards her irritatingly charming captor? Or is she just a pawn in a very dangerous game?

Step into the supernatural conspiracy surrounding Wren and uncover her fate by clicking Buy Now today!


*Hidden Scars

War is coming.*

Wren's been pulled into a world of secrets and deception. The step-sister she didn't know she had is the leader of a global Resistance and Wren's friends are trapped on the opposite side.

As she tries to find her place in this new world, Wren's forced to witnesses first hand the brutality that Wesley and the Psi Council are capable of. No one is out of their reach. No one is safe.

When the man she's falling in love with is taken captive, Wren must be willing to risk everything to get him back. Even herself.

_Don't miss out on the continuation of this supernatural conspiracy and find out the fate of Wren and her friends by clicking buy now today!_


*Twisted Scars

To be the Hero, he must first become a Villain…*

Wren and Misha have disappeared, leaving Darshan behind with nothing but questions. Determined to take over his father’s position as Caretaker, Darshan does everything he can to prove his worth, including training the next generation of Psi at their boarding school. But while he’s working at the school, a new threat comes to the Psi house.

His mother.

She’s determined to arrange a marriage for his sister, Jyoti, but Darshan will do anything in his power to keep that from happening. Even if it means proving his loyalty by hunting down his best friend and the woman he loves. Splitting his time between searching for his friends and working with the gifted Psi children at the school, Darshan soon finds his beliefs challenged and his loyalties tested. Things don’t add up, and he’s no longer sure who the real threat is.

*With so many lives in the balance, Darshan has to choose who to protect and who to sacrifice. But he soon realizes that selling his soul might be the steep price he has to pay to protect those he loves.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**urder at Pooch Park (Wagging Tail Cozy Mystery Book 1) *












*A canine-loving sleuth. A detective barking up the wrong tree. It’s a race against time to follow the scent and find the murderer before someone else ends up dead.*

Nikki Green thought muddy paws and furry scuffles were the worst troubles she’d encounter at the local dog park. So, she’s shocked when her client’s German Shepherd sniffs out her friend’s dead body. And her confusion only grows when the hunky detective who helped her through a life-changing experience years ago treats her like a total stranger. But with her friend’s killer on the loose, she has little time to ponder the mystery of his baffling behavior.

Side-by-side with her canine companions, she searches for the killer and discovers her detective pal wasn’t the only one acting strangely. To find her friend’s murderer, Nikki must dig through a web of secrets and suspects before the killer strikes again.

If you like quirky characters, crafty canines, and twists and turns that will keep you glued to the page, then you’ll love Cindy Bell’s heartwarming, tail wagging whodunits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dial P For Poison (Movie Club Mysteries, Book 1): An Irish Cozy Mystery*













*“My career in the San Francisco PD ended the day I arrested my husband.”*

Maggie Doyle gives her cheating ex and crumbling career in the San Francisco PD the proverbial middle finger, and moves to the Wild West…of Ireland.

Lured by her aunt’s promise of a restful Irish vacation, Maggie agrees to help out at the Movie Theater Café in exchange for bed and board. Things are looking up—until the most hated woman on Whisper Island is poisoned at the café. With her aunt as the prime suspect, Maggie and her rock-hard muffins are hurled into the murder investigation.

With the help of her UFO-enthusiast friend, a nun, and a feral puppy, Maggie is determined to clear her aunt’s name. Can she catch the murderer before they strike again? Or will her terrible baking skills burn down the cafe first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Friday Edition (A Samantha Church Mystery, Book 1) *













Snow isn't all that's falling in Denver, Colorado on Christmas Eve.
A beautiful, young district attorney tumbles from her balcony to her death.
Police suspect suicide, but the DA’s sister, newspaper reporter Samantha Church, isn’t buying it.
Samantha discovers evidence linking her sister to a drug smuggling case and quickly learns she has stumbled onto a major news story. She must summon the courage to not only face a cartel of criminals, but her own fears and shortcomings when she is confronted by the inescapable specter of a far greater enemy—her addiction to alcohol. Samantha’s dependency has not only cost her job at a major metropolitan daily, but, worse, custody of her daughter, April.
Samantha pursues her sister’s killers, maneuvering through a minefield of intrigue deliberately set out to divert her from the truth. Despite being betrayed, physically beaten and facing the possibility of sharing her sister’s fate, Samantha refuses to stop her investigation. However, when the killers threaten to harm April, Samantha realizes that, for her daughter’s sake, she can no longer continue the investigation on her own. She knows she must swallow her pride and turn to her ex-husband and police detective, Jonathan Church, for help.
Can Samantha ultimately prevail—find her sister’s killer, write the story of her career, confront her drinking problem, and finally begin to change her life, or will she and April become the killer’s next victims?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*K**iller Transaction (Cindy York Mysteries Book 1) *













Real estate deals can be murder.

All struggling real estate agent Cindy York wants is the home listing that was promised to her. Her deceitful co-worker, Tiffany Roberts, has other ideas, and she always manages to get what she wants. Tired of being manipulated, Cindy tells her to back off - or else! But when Cindy stumbles upon Tiffany’s lifeless body, she suddenly finds herself front and center in a deadly investigation. Now everyone from her kids' classmates to her monstrous mother-in-law is sold on the idea that Cindy's guilty. Determined to find out who's trying to frame her, Cindy enlists the help of her best buddy, Jacques, to negotiate a slew of suspects, a host of clues, and an office full of cutthroat agents...before the next contract is out on her!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Vanilla Vengeance: A Small Town Cupcake Cozy Mystery (Cupcake Crimes Series Book 1)*













*Charlotte McKay doesn't know what to expect when she moves in to take care of her elderly aunt.*

When Charlotte discovers a dead body her first day in the cozy town of Sweetwater Falls, she worries she may have made the wrong choice, moving from the big city to a small town. She was hoping for a family feel and a fresh start, not a shakedown from local law enforcement and an aunt who keeps disappearing right when danger nears.

Sweetwater Falls is filled with loveable characters harboring dark secrets. Even though Charlotte is certain none of her new neighbors could possibly be the killer, she is beginning to learn that no one is above suspicion.

Join Charlotte as she moves to Sweetwater Falls, only to discover that not even the sweetest of small towns are without their shadows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Dead-End Job Mysteries: Volume 1-3 *













*THE FIRST THREE BOOKS IN THE DEAD-END JOB MYSTERY SERIES AVAILABLE IN A SINGLE BOX SET EDITION…
SHOP TILL YOU DROP*
Helen Hawthorne had a high-finance job, a beautiful home, and a caring husband—or so she thought until she caught him sleeping with their neighbor. But after their divorce, the judge decided that Helen had to pay alimony—and Helen figured the only way to keep her dignity would be to refuse to pay and run for it. Now hiding out in Fort Lauderdale, Helen is working as a sales clerk at a high-fashion boutique. But keeping out of trouble proves difficult when the boutique’s manager turns up dead. In desperate need of cash, Helen decides to try and find out who killed the woman for an offered reward.

*MURDER BETWEEN THE COVERS*
Helen’s taken a cash-paying job at Fort Lauderdale’s Page Turner’s bookstore. And while the job is decent enough, the owner of the store is anything but. Page Turner III is a boor with more money than brains: he’s cheating on his wife and has a long list of enemies. When he turns up dead, no one is too shocked—except for Helen, that is. The body is found in the bed of her pal Peggy, and it’s up to Helen to prove her friend innocent before the police throw the book at her…

*DYING TO CALL YOU*
Helen’s latest workaday job might just be the lowest rung on the employment ladder—telemarketing. She’s spending her hours interrupting dinners and disturbing slumbers. While Helen is conducting a phone survey with the wealthy Henry “Hank” Asporth, he puts the receiver down without hanging up… She can just make out a man and a woman arguing, a short scream cut off by a choking sound, then an eerie silence. Convinced she’s heard a murder being committed—but with no proof—Helen is driven to find out what really happened...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Wanderer: A Magnus Iceland Mystery *













From the million-copy bestselling author, perfect for fans of Stieg Larsson, Anne Holt, and The Killing.

"Michael Ridpath is trouncing the Scandinavians on their home turf. This is international thriller writing at its best." PETER JAMES

Did Christopher Columbus know the Icelanders discovered America before he sailed there himself?

When a young Italian tourist is found brutally murdered at a sacred church in northern Iceland, Magnus Jonson, newly returned to the Reykjavík police force, is called in to investigate. At the scene, he finds a stunned TV crew, there to film a documentary on the life of the legendary Viking, Gudrid the Wanderer.

Magnus quickly begins to suspect that there may be more links to the murdered woman than anyone in the film crew will acknowledge. As jealousies come to the surface, new tensions replace old friendships, and history begins to rewrite itself, a shocking second murder leads Magnus to question everything he thought he knew…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Templar Map: A Jason Dalton Mystery Thriller *













If you want to go on an adventure without leaving your home, this book is for you. The Templar Map is an exciting, fun read—like so many reviewers say. If you love tough guy detective books, with just a dash of fun, then you'll enjoy this one, and it's the first in a series so there's plenty more action and excitement waiting.

Jason Dalton, a P.I. with a dark past, fights to save a beautiful widow from Israeli killers and the FBI as he searches the streets of LA for a legendary treasure map. All the while his past is stalking his fiancé.

Fans of Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne will enjoy this mystery thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadly Pursuit: A Riveting Crime Thriller (The Detective Jesse McCord Police Thriller Series Book 3)*













*Fans of James Patterson and Michael Connelly will love C.M. Sutter!*

A sadistic scene unlike any that Homicide Detective Jesse McCord has ever witnessed unfolds on a park bench in front of him. Jesse knows this isn’t just another Chicago murder.

Rage-filled killers are sending a disturbing message, and when a second and third body are discovered with the same vicious signature, police realize the victims aren’t random. Instead, each man is carefully chosen for a reason known only to the murderers.

It doesn’t take long for the killers to raise the ante and add a cop to their list—and one in particular is on their radar. Once their plan is in motion, Jesse McCord is chosen, and they intend for him to be the next person to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**hariots in the Sky: A Story About U.S. Army Assault Helicopter Pilots at War in Vietnam *













*Lam Son 719. The final major offensive operation of the Vietnam War.
Sixty days.
750 helicopters.
Who wants to be the last man killed in Vietnam?*

Take a harrowing ride with dedicated combat helicopter pilot Captain Taylor St. James and his aircrew. Follow the Eagles, a Huey assault company with the 101st Airborne Division, through A Shau Valley, Khe Sanh, Quang Tri Province, Hue, DMZ, North Vietnam and Laos. Experience combat missions in the air, and rocket attacks and sapper in the wire on the ground.
But the North Vietnamese aren’t the only enemy. Endure an intense Army commander more interested in personal glory than the safety of his men. Add mechanical problems, bad weather, and human error--a recipe for disaster for Captain St. James and his men. This is their story.

*Chariots in the Sky is a must-read for readers who enjoy ...*

Nonstop action, suspense, thrillers, and war movies
Understanding the experiences of pilots and aircrews during the Vietnam War.
Learning about America’s military aviation history and battles
Books like _We Were Soldiers Once and Young_ by Harold G. Moore and Band Of Brothers by Stephen E. Ambrose, and series books by Lee Child and Jack Carr


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Walk in the Sun*












Aaron Elson began interviewing World War II veterans when he attended a reunion of his father's tank battalion in 1987. In 1994 he wrote "Tanks for the Memories," a collection of stories told by the battalion veterans. In 1997 he launched the World War II Oral History web site. Think Studs Terkel meets Stephen Ambrose. Since 1987 he has recorded more than 600 hours of interviews with men and women of the World War II generation. "A Walk in the Sun" is a collection of stories from Elson's web site and archive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**n American Adviser in Vietnam: My Story *













In 1967, Joe Putnam, fresh out of officer training school, is shipped overseas to Vietnam as part of President Johnson’s American Adviser program. Putnam would be one of the American soldiers advising the South Vietnamese Army on how to conduct a war against the North Vietnamese Army and their allies in the south, the Viet Cong. This plan would supposedly keep the Communists at bay without actually getting the U.S. into full-fledged war in Southeast Asia.

In his military memoir, now retired Lt. Col. Joe A. Putnam perfectly captures the action, the people, the battles, and of course the mixed feelings of a young man far away from home in a foreign land.

Most of all, even now, Putnam wonders why he survived numerous harrowing episodes when others did not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/8/22.

Currently free.

*The World in Four Calibers: The Guns that Shaped Modern War*













Have you ever wondered where your favorite guns from games and movies originated? Have you ever wanted to know why the AK-47 is so popular? Did you know that the M16 actually works just fine (now)? Did you notice that most military firearms today use only a handful of different calibers

Brian Craig, author of _I Don't Like Your Kids_, takes a light-hearted look at the last hundred years of small arms development, weaving an entertaining narrative of the bumpy road to the familiar infantry weapons deployed today. You’ll find out why so many nations use the same weapons, how the assault rifle and submachine gun were born, how armies came to choose the calibers they use, and which guns killed Osama bin Laden or Bonnie and Clyde. This is not a book full of statistics, it's a collection of stories: the saga of the guns that shaped modern war


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/9/22.

Currently Free.

*Port State*













“Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.” - Arthur C. Clarke

There are many ways to test humanity to destruction. Serving tea and cakes is one of them.

And it is over tea and cakes that the enigmatic Mr. Day makes his proposition to skeptical diplomat Thaddeus Maine.

The offer is for the United Kingdom to become the sole distributor of technology so advanced as to be out of this world. A conduit, delivering wonders to the rest of the globe.

Naturally, the United Kingdom will want to attach a premium, to cover their costs and so forth…

But when it comes to a sufficiently advanced technology, we are so conditioned by what we see at the movies that the real thing no longer seems magical.

And unfortunately, that’s exactly what happens.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**all of the Cities: Planting the Orchard *













The world is falling apart. Terrorists spark a worldwide oil and gas crisis while imports grind to a halt. Europe and Britain are erupting into chaos as food runs out and desperate people take matters into their own hands.

As the government begins to seal off rioting parts of the city, Corporal Harry Miller takes an offered discharge to get his sister and her kids to safety. But he’s not fast enough. Trapped in the city with a rag-tag collection of ordinary citizens, Harry struggles to create a small pocket of stability - a place to ride out the coming confrontation between rioters and the Army, and save themselves from complete annihilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A **Mackenzie Witch: Collection 1*













Fun paranormal mysteries introducing Lexie, a reluctant witch in training, and a host of support characters who make her life… interesting.

Witch Inheritance: Lexie’s heritage has caught up with her. It’s time to face her obligations to the coven and take on a job she didn’t even apply for, one which leads her straight to danger where she tackles a deadly fog and a new penchant for sipping champagne and wearing haute couture.

Witch Indeed: Mackenzie Coven rule number one. Do not lose your cat. Lexie has been asked to attend a prestigious feline extravaganza at Chelsea Manor. The task is simple enough. Represent the coven, get herself and Luna, the cat which has as yet to decide if she’ll stay with her or not, there in one piece, meaning… no more crash-landing or leaving bits and pieces of Luna behind. Lexie figures the rest will be simple enough until she realizes she’s crash landed in a room with a dead man in it - a man who’d had a fascination for stuffed cats. There are only a handful of guests attending this exclusive feline soiree and they all have their eyes on Luna, but one of them also has blood on their hands. If they killed once, they’ll kill again.

Witch Cast: Fool her once… fool her twice… This will be the third time... Lexie can’t believe she’s been roped into performing her coven duty. Literally. She’ll be on the stage, the one place she’s been avoiding all her life. If her abysmal acting skills don’t get her killed, surely mentioning the name Macbeth inside the revamped Garland Theater will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bound: Book 1 in the Fairy Queen Trilogy (The Witches of Doyle Cozy Mysteries)*













A supernatural murder mystery for any age, bitter and sweet.

Bound by magic, bound by love, bound by murder…

In a family with two witchy sisters, Karin has never had magic. But when she finds a body in flighty, big sister Jayce’s coffee shop, a dark enchantment begins unraveling. And Karin and her small mountain town will never be the same.

As Karin works to untangle the murder, the knottier the mystery of her small mountain town becomes. Why are hikers vanishing in the nearby woods? Why are some people cursed with bad luck and others with good? And what is Jayce’s handsome new lawyer hiding?

With her sister’s fate hanging by a thread, Karin struggles to untangle the truth, and death stalks ever closer…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**ushing Up Daisies (Tea Shop Cozy Mystery Book 1) *













Fifty-something widow Willow Foxglove is looking forward to a cup of tea and a dalliance with the local realtor. Instead, she ends up with a dead body on her doorstep!

When the murder victim is revealed as her 'kind-of' boyfriend, the finger of blame points squarely at Willow. To avoid a murder charge, she needs to track down the real killer.

Believing that the local Aniseed Valley sheriff is unequal to the challenge, Willow sets about clearing her name. She must also decide the fate of a gifted Maine **** kitten, who's set her allergies ablaze.

As the net tightens, Willow draws on the book-smarts of best friend Harmony and conspiracy-laden facts from second-best friend Reg to help solve the crime. And, of course, she can always rely on handy hints from her favorite TV show of all time - Miss Walsham Investigates!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tempest in the Tea Leaves (A Sunny Meadows Mystery Book 1)*













In the fortune telling business there are a lot of pretenders, but Sunshine Meadows is the real deal—and her predictions can be lethally accurate...
Leaving the Big Apple for the quaint town of Divinity, New York, Sunny is determined to make it on her own as a psychic. With an ancient Victorian house as her place of business, Sunny uses various psychic methods to aid the town's residents. But when she uses tea leaves to give a reading for a frazzled librarian, what she finds at the bottom of the cup is anything but helpful. Sunny informs the police of her deadly vision, but her warning is too late. And with hard-nosed, ruggedly handsome Detective Mitch Stone denying her abilities and naming her prime suspect, the situation is dire. Now Sunny has to use her visions to clear her name, before the killer can put an end to the psychic once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Preacher's First Murder (The Pastor Matt Hayden Mystery Series Book 1) *












He was a good cop until he ran into a bad one. Then, to save what was left of his family and his sanity, Michael Hogan, Jr., entered the Fed's Witness Protection Program and became Pastor Matt Hayden. Just out of seminary, Matt takes a church in rural Texas, expecting peace, quiet and a good dose of humility. What he finds is a town ruled by the past and an old woman murdered. To make matters worse, the dead woman's daughter, Angie O'Day, runs the town's Ice House and is truly an angel by day and a devil by night. Matt might be a man of God now, but he is still a man. When the second body is discovered and accusations are levied at the innocent Angie, Matt has to put on an old hat--his cop's hat--and discover the buried secrets of Wilks, Texas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*U**nder Cover of Daylight: (Thorn Series Book 1) *













The first Thorn mystery from Edgar Award–winning author James W. Hall: a story of revenge in the Florida Keys that “starts good and stays good, right to the end” (Chicago Tribune).

Thorn’s parents died the day he was born, run off the road by a drunk driver on their way back from the hospital. The baby lived, the offender beat the rap, and both went on with their lives—until nineteen years later, when Thorn took revenge, hunting down his parents’ killer and taking his life in a vain attempt to bring back those who had been lost. Two decades later, Thorn remains scarred by his crime. He lives in Key West, selling fishing flies and keeping an eye on Kate Truman, the woman who adopted him. But now he has lost her, too, to a pair of brutal murderers whom the police have no hope of tracking down. Thorn knows the Keys, and he will find them—but before he can take revenge, he must confront the horror of the first time he killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Complete Talba Wallis Series: Vol. 1-4 (The Talba Wallis PI Series Book 5) *













*MYSTERY FICTION'S MOST DYNAMIC DETECTIVE DUO--IN A BOXED SET!*

Now you can get *the entire 4-book Talba Wallis series by Edgar-Award winning author Julie Smith (plus bonus short story) at an irresistible price.* 

Talba, aka poetess Baroness de Pontalba, has the beauty, the brains, the computer savvy, the poetic soul, the youth, the right demographic, and the sass. Eddie Valentino’s got the detective agency. Also a short fuse and yes, wisdom. Not only do they make it work, they’ve got chemistry. “The quirky pleasure of watching the Baroness strut her stuff is worth the price of admission.” _—Houston Chronicle_

*Vol. 1: LOUISIANA HOTSHOT*

In Louisiana Hotshot, their job is to hunt down a sociopath and pedophile who’s molested the fourteen-year-old daughter of their client, hangs out on the ragged edges of the rap and recording industries, and has more powerful allies than a Cabinet member. But both detectives have unfinished business from the past—in Eddie’s case, something he deeply regrets; in Talba’s, a personal mystery, one so frightening no one will help her investigate. But she knows she won’t sleep till she solves it—and the truth will change her forever.

*Vol. 2: LOUISIANA BIGSHOT*

The hottest detective duo in New Orleans is going to need every skill and ounce of courage they can summon in this intricate tale of a decades-old conspiracy only now coming home to roost, with the murder of Talba’s friend Babalu Maya. Babalu is actually Clayton Robineau, daughter of the local banker in a small Louisiana town that bears her name, a town buried under the weight of its own malevolent past. As Talba and Eddie investigate, they find that something terrible happened to Clayton as a child, an injury—both pscyhic and physical--so bizarre, so shameful and damning that almost anyone in town would kill to cover it up.

*Vol. 3: LOUISIANA LAMENT*

One stormy day Talba gets an emergency call from Janessa, the sister she barely knows, and arrives to find a body floating in a swimming pool—the mortal husk of Allyson Brown, known in New Orleans literary circles as the Girl Gatsby. Like Gatsby, Allyson was one of those mysterious rich people who move to town, give amazing parties, and seem made of moonbeams. Investigating, Talba finds the reality behind the Gatsby glamour. Allyson was a con artist who neglected her children, ignored her bills, and lied like a Ponzi schemer. But she wasn’t the only bad actor on the local literary scene. Fellow poet Rashad leads Talba a merry chase, leaving a trail of clues in the form of poetry, while novelists engage in fisticuffs, unseemly preening, and unforgivable arrogance. *The Baroness discovers just how seamy, petty, and downright murderous her fellow literati can be.*

*Vol. 4: P.I. ON A HOT TIN ROOF*

*YOUR LAWYER NEEDS YOU TO BAIL HER OUT? ISN'T THAT KIND OF BACKWARDS?* So thinks PI Talba Wallis, on her way to Parish Prison—and indeed something’s badly amiss. New Orleans’ most dynamic detective duo have a personal interest in this one—Eddie’s lawyer daughter Angie’s been set up for a drug bust. Talba embeds herself in the house of prominent Judge Buddy Champagne as a spy, and uncovers plenty of evidence the judge is dirty—but she doesn't count on how involved she was going to get—especially with Buddy’s 14-year-old daughter Lucy. There are plenty of mysterious twists and turns on the way to *an ending guaranteed to surprise—but the real joy here is in the relationships.*

*BONUS Talba Wallis Mystery Short Story-- KID TROMBONE!*
The Big Easy’s premier jazz singer, Queenie Feran, thinks there’s more to her ex-husband’s death than an accidental overdose, and she hires PI and poet Talba Wallis--AKA the Baroness de Pontalba--to uncover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**lood in the Bayou: A Bone-Chilling FBI Thriller (FBI Agent Jade Monroe Live or Die Series Book 1) *













On her first assignment since her promotion to SSA status in the Serial Crimes Unit of the FBI, Jade Monroe and her new partner, Lorenzo DeLeon, are tasked to southern Louisiana, where disturbing discoveries have been made. Human bones have been found in numerous sites deep in bayou country, and the locals aren’t too excited about having outsiders poking around in their business.

When Jade has a chance meeting with a local hunter, she finds his assistance exactly what she needs to break through that unwelcoming barrier. She brings him on board as their go-between. The hunter inserts himself into their investigation and gains Jade’s trust, but is he authentic, or does he have his own agenda?

A bone-chilling blindside and a dangerous chase through the Louisiana swamps is just the beginning, but the question remains—is Jade the hunter, or is she the one being hunted?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Driver: A Suspense Thriller (A Reed & Billie Novel Book 8 )*













*“I know you and I have been through some things,” Reed whispered. “Some crazy, crazy stuff. But we have never - and will never - work a case as important as this one.”*

Eighteen months ago, Detective Reed Mattox didn’t just lose his partner, the woman he met on his first day at the police academy and worked with for the entirety of his career thereafter. He lost his confidante. His sounding board. His support system.

_His best friend._

Victim to a senseless shooting during a routine traffic stop, the details of that night are still as elusive to Reed as they were more than a year before. Months of scouring every detail, poring through every resource, have revealed nothing, heightening the guilt he still carries for being more than two thousand miles away at the time.

When the phone rings late one evening, Reed hopes it is the brass within the Columbus Police Department calling to let him know he and his new K-9 partner Billie have been reinstated. That the administrative leave they were placed on in the wake of their last major case has been lifted, freeing them from the personal Hell they’ve been stuck in for the last couple of months.

*What he hears instead is something much bigger, cleaving straight to his core, and perhaps finally allowing them to close a case nearly a year and a half in the making…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/9/22.

Currently free.


*BECOMING K-9: A Bomb Dog's Memoir (K-9 Heroes Book 1)*













*A feel-good dog story.*

"_A sea of deadly mines hides in wait under the Afghan desert. Here, in Kandahar, every car could be a bomb; every human a killer. The only shield between you and your death is me, Corporal K-9 Guinness. One scorching day after another, I scour the desert looking for what craves to kill you. But it will only take one mistake, and this mission could be my last."_

*"Excitement, tears, and many chuckles in a winning story about a courageous K-9. Guinness is an irresistible lead character—smart and steadfast but also soulful and delightfully snarky. While the narrative offers adventure and some tragedy throughout, it also delivers humor and great tenderness." Kirkus review.*

Read BECOMING K-9 today to see the world, the war, and humans through dogs’ eyes. Not any dogs, but the K-9 heroes who risk their lives to protect us. You'll laugh, you'll cry, and you'll never look at your dog the same way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Sci-Fi Novel Mega Pack: 5 Standalone Stories (Sci-Fi Box Sets)*













In this Mega Pack, you’ll find five separate Sci-Fi novels, in genres ranging from Space Opera, all the way to Cyberpunk. Filled with imaginative settings and social commentary, these stories are sure to please!

Novels contained in this Mega Pack:

The Designer
World Engine
Future’s Guardian
Journey Home
Pulses


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**urst: The Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller (The Hurst Chronicles Book 1) *













*Where would you go to escape a deadly virus that’s infected billions?*

When the Millennial Virus rampaged unchecked across the world, the pandemic swept away everything we held dear. Small groups took refuge where they could. There was no time to mourn. Survival was all that mattered.

For those lucky enough to call Hurst their home the medieval fortress provides sanctuary from the surrounding wasteland. Far away from the smoking ruins of the cities, on the south coast of England, a lawless power vacuum exists without electricity or government. As Zed Samuels and the other survivors struggle to rebuild their shattered lives, rival groups covet the castle’s closely-guarded resources, probing its defences.

When a military-led relief operation threatens to tip the balance of power, Hurst’s stalwart leader, Jack, faces a desperate choice. He must decide whether to set aside their differences and join an alliance that promises new hope or unite against the newcomers and their plans for reconstruction. Zed and Jack must discover the truth about the Allies before it’s too late, but who can they trust?

The battle for Hurst has begun. The virus is the least of their concerns.

_"Contagion meets The Road", "Terrifyingly realistic", "A perfect blend of science fiction, history and social commentary." “Written in 2016, before COVID-19, the author just got so many details spot on in this series.”_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**ompound 26: The Makanza Series Book 1 *













*A deadly virus. A brilliant, young researcher. And an infected survivor who threatens to steal her heart.*
In a society ruled by sanctions and curfews, Dr. Meghan Forester emerges as the youngest and most promising scientist to join the fight against Makanza—the deadly virus that's ravaged the world.

Inside Compound 26, a giant government-controlled research facility, Meghan's new job involves studying the Kazzies, the rare survivors who carry the virus and now exhibit supernatural powers. But as her work unfolds, Meghan's horrified at the brutal and unethical practices the Kazzies are subjected to.

And most surprisingly, she falls in love with one.

Faced with growing conflict over helping the Kazzies versus following the Compound's strict policies, Meghan must choose: obey the government's unethical practices or risk everything to save the only man she's ever loved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Culling: Book 1 *













150 years after a virus wipes out most of the world’s population, Reagan Scott finds herself chosen for the State of the Union's fifth Culling. She will compete against 49 of the country's brightest girls. And then, of course, there are the 50 boys. She’ll have to pair up with one for her shot at becoming the next Presidential Couple.

Though the government truly means well, not everything is as it seems. She will be tested to the fullest extent while an evil storm brews.

With eliminations happening frequently, how far can she make it? And if she makes it far enough to meet the boys, how can she be expected to, at just 18 years of age, find a partner... for life? Does she have what it takes to be the next Madam President?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*L**ost City (Tales of Lentari Book 1)*












Breslin the dwarf joins an expedition topside to aid his friends, Athos and Venk, in a quest to determine how to remove a magical mark from the back of Venk's young son, Lukas.

People have searched for the lost city of Nar for centuries, dedicating their lives and their entire fortunes in a desperate attempt to lay claim to fabled treasures, weapons, and technology far superior than any in existence today. When a mysterious mark appears on the back of a dwarf it offers tantalizing clues which suggest the city might be finally within reach.Breslin, whom we first met in Prophecy (Bakkian Chronicles #1) returns to join an expedition headed Topside to look for answers. Together they must track down creatures thought to be extinct, try to infiltrate the nest of a rare dragon, and then assemble an ancient relic which no one knows how to use.

Join in on the fun as five dwarves - and one dragon - attempt to solve the most unusual treasure hunt anyone has ever seen!

Author's Note: All Tales of Lentari novels are written as standalone stories and can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*E**llie Jordan, Ghost Trapper*













Paranormal investigator Ellie Jordan kicks ghosts out of haunted houses. Her tools include historical research, modern technology, plenty of courage, and a dash of psychology.

Ellie's not so sure about her new assistant, a recent film school graduate named Stacey with a knack for capturing images of apparitions and phantoms, but she's training her on the job as they investigate a crumbling centuries-old mansion in Savannah, Georgia. The owners are a struggling family desperate for help with a disturbing supernatural presence that terrifies them and prevents them from restoring the historic home. Dangerous spirits from the house’s sordid past will test Ellie and Stacey's ability to work together, confront evil, and defeat the darkness that resides within.

Thousands of readers have enjoyed the fun, spooky adventures of the Ellie Jordan series, with a new mystery in every book!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**itch for Hire (A Witch's Path Book 1)*













Most witches don’t work for police departments, but Michelle isn’t your average witch. She’s clanless, looking for a warlock who isn’t offended by her lack of family connections, and in danger of losing her job if she can’t find the escaped trolls before they start eating the local residents.

Trolls, angry police, and misbehaving spells are the least of her problems. Statues attacking homeowners might be problematic for your average witch, but to Michelle it’s another day at the office. Her real concern is the wizard suddenly interested in dating her and an old elf set on pestering her. When her happy family is rocked by a long kept secret her stable life falls apart faster than she can pick up the pieces.

And she still hasn’t found those trolls.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Haunting of The Harrington Hotel: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*












Throughout the years, thrill-seekers, ghost hunters, and skeptics have all found their way to The Harrington Hotel. Some found a peaceful night's rest while others experienced unnatural dreams. The hotel's former owner, Stephen Ambrose, described a night at his establishment as a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to glimpse into the afterlife. But after Ambrose's mysterious disappearance, the hotel has shuttered. Still, there are a few who dare to spend one more night at the infamous hotel, even if it might be their last.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Too Ghoul for School: An Encantado Charter Academy Cozy Mystery (The Vega Bloodmire Wicked Witch Mystery Series Book 1)*













Witches, ghouls, and mind readers—oh my! Murder and mystery abound in this supernatural novel.

Vega Bloodmire has no problem with the label “villainous witch,” though she draws the line at being called a self-centered hag. Life isn’t easy being twenty-two, drop-dead gorgeous, and the most fashionable witch in all the land—especially while working as an intern teacher at a magical boarding school.

Just when Vega thinks she has student teaching figured out, she is framed for murder. Worse yet, she fears she might have revealed her darkest secret—one so awful she will be shunned by Witchkin society even if she can prove her innocence.

Vega needs to find the true culprit behind this crime in order to save her reputation—and her life.

Enjoy this spin-off series from the world of Womby’s School for Wayward Witches. This book starts with Vega Bloodmire’s life before working at Womby’s when she was a new and inexperienced teacher at Encantado Charter Academy. It is the first book in the series of stand-alone novels. These mysteries are meant to be read in any order.

Clean, cozy, no sex or swearing, PG 13—perfectly fine for teens or grandmas who like paranormal mysteries at magical boarding academies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Condos and Corpses (Sapphire Beach Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*













*A life of service is her passion, but this stunning place could be perfect. That is, aside from the dead body…*
Connie Petretta wonders if it’s time for a change. After eleven years at a Boston nonprofit, the dedicated humanitarian worker struggles to find her way as she deals with the bequest of her beloved aunt’s Florida beachside condo. But selling it goes sideways when somebody plummets from an adjacent balcony seven stories to his death.

Sleuthing on the side to absolve her friend next door of the crime, Connie finds herself enchanted by the charming gulf-front town. But with the accused’s baffling behavior throwing a wrench into the investigation, the only legacy she might be leaving in the seaside resort is an innocent woman’s conviction for Murder One.

Can Connie clear her neighbor’s name and bring a killer to justice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cozy Mystery Series: Box Set I (Sandy Bay Series Boxset Book 1)*













"Each of the Sandy Bay mysteries are great! I think they just keep getting better."

Discover how Meghan Truman, Sandy Bay's latest resident and new bakery owner, navigates her way through three murder mysteries as she gets to know the quirky characters in her adopted hometown after failing to make a career as an actress in Hollywood. The town's local detective, Jack Irvin, has an eye for Meghan but will she find time to build a romance while she tries to clear her name? 3 complete BESTSELLING cozy mysteries in 1 boxset!

Apple Pie and Trouble (Book 1)
Meghan Truman always had a dream to become a Hollywood actress. Hollywood decided she wasn’t good enough. She left Hollywood broken but with a burning desire to start afresh in the Pacific Northwest, pursuing her second dream – opening a bakery. She never expected that the owner of a rival establishment would be found dead and all eyes would be focused on her as the prime suspect. As the new girl in town with a new bakery store, she’s determined to clear her name and find the murderer; otherwise she’ll have to leave Sandy Bay penniless and pitiful and possibly the murderer’s next victim.

Brownies and Dark Shadows (Book 2)
When Sandy Bay’s crème de la crème congregate to raise money for charity, Meghan Truman is proud to have her tasty desserts the talk of the party. She’s not so proud when the wealthiest couple in Sandy Bay are discovered dead and rumors circulate around town that her brownies are the cause of this tragedy. This murder case casts a dark shadow over Meghan’s budding romance with handsome Officer Irvin who’s disappointed that she’s once again at the center of another murder investigation. With everything to lose, Meghan must work hard to clear her name, restore broken relationships and solve this murder mystery before everything she’s worked so hard to build comes crumbling down.

Cookies and Buried Secrets (Book 3)
When a beautiful stranger sashays into a birthday party, Meghan Truman, along with other guests, is surprised to discover her relationship to the birthday celebrant. This beautiful stranger attracts more shady characters to Sandy Bay. When one of these characters is found dead in an alley, the whole town is set on edge. Will Meghan’s attempt to link the owner of a golden antique gun to the murder prove helpful to handsome Officer Irvin’s investigation or will the discovery of a buried secret lead to more murders?

The first 3 books in the Sandy Bay Cozy Mystery series! Perfect for a lunchtime read or on a commute to/from work. If you want to enjoy a quick light-hearted read, with an amateur female sleuth, mouth-watering culinary desserts and a gripping murder mystery with a touch of romance, then you'll love Meghan Truman and all the quirky characters in Sandy Bay.

No cliffhanger, swearing or graphic scenes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*J**oey Mancuso Crime Mysteries Vols 1 - 7 *













*Known as The Last Advocates of the Victim*, Former NYPD Detective Joey Mancuso and his half-brother, Father Dominic O’Brian are private investigators. They work out of Captain O’Brian’s Irish Pub and Cigar Bar in the Financial District of vibrant New York City,

BOOK 1 -A PRIEST, AN EX-COP, AND THREE BADASS BABES WALK INTO A BAR …Lucky for readers, that’s a great opportunity for the kind of rare mystery series with something for everyone —a tough guy, three awesome women, and a classic Golden Age gentleman-detective clergyman. The twist? The cop and the cleric are half-brothers who operate a PI firm out of their bar.

BOOK 2 -TOO MANY LEADS, TWO FEW BREAKS, AND only TEN DAYS TO GO IN THE TRIAL OF THE YEAR…Things are finally turning around at Captain O’Brian’s Pub and Cigar Bar, *an oddball location for a PI office, but the kind of warm, buzzy scene every mystery reader loves.* After first getting fired, then earning a glowing reputation in his first high-profile case as a PI, ex-NYPD Detective Joey Mancuso’s back on the crime scene with his half-brother and Brooklyn’s favorite man of the cloth, Father Dominic O’Brian.

BOOK 3 -MANHATTAN PLAGUED BY TERROR: RED RIBBON KILLER RAMPAGES! When meticulous NYPD cop-turned-private eye Joey Mancuso is called in to help the Midtown South precinct solve a series of brutal murders targeting young professional women. Notorious serial killer Ted Bundy once said: “Murder is not about lust, and it’s not about violence. It’s about possession”—a notion that haunts the NYPD.

*BOOK 4 -THEIR DAUGHTER GOES MISSING AND THEY DON'T CALL THE COPS? THAT’S ONE OF MANY……intriguing mysteries deliciously and intricately layered in these pages. Layer upon layer, twist upon twist, secret upon secret, this is a case tailor-made for a Sherlock Holmes devotee* like private investigator Joey Mancuso.

*BOOK 5 -AT 16, HE SAW HIS DAD GUNNED DOWN. NOW HE HAS A CHANCE TO FIND THE KILLER…*PI Joey Mancuso was just a kid when he watched a stranger walk into a Little Italy bar, shoot his mobster dad in the chest, and calmly walk back out, disappearing into the Manhattan din. The murder was never solved. And the old mob adage “an eye for an eye” went unfulfilled.

*BOOK 6 -THE WOMAN WHO KNEW TOO MUCH* As the men around her are dropping like flies, NYC private eye Joey Mancuso finds himself neck-deep in *a maze of a murder mystery—the kind that weaves through military secrets and international espionage* —at the center of which is the woman he loves. The vic, Oscar Stanton (name etched into his designer trousers), was gunned down in Washington Square Park in broad daylight, just after a lunchtime rendezvous with a business associate.

BOOK 7. *New York-based private eye Joey Mancuso travels to the lush, verdant shores of Miami Beach.* A young hedge fund employee—a kid right out of college, green as can be—was killed by an anonymous sedan while on a motorcycle ride after hitting the South Beach clubs. Miami Beach police don’t seem interested, but Joey does—the kid’s dad is a friend of a friend. *Fans of Sherlock Holmes and Detective Poirot will devour Mancuso.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Labyrinth: A Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mystery Book 8*













SHE WAS THE PERFECT WIFE…
SO WHO KILLED HER?

The widower says his wife was killed by gangs— but now he’s running for Mayor of New York City. Just to be sure (or else to portray himself as a properly mourning husband), he hires P.I.s Joey Mancuso and Father Dom to solve the murder. Only they can’t help noticing he’s pushing them to come to the gang conclusion as well. Hey, is something fishy here?

Joey Mancuso, his priest half-brother--Father Dom--and their crack team have got their work cut out for them. A year ago, a Brooklyn politician’s wife was brutally murdered, seemingly in a terrible burglary gone wrong. But no one really knows: the case remains unsolved. The mourning politician hires Mancuso to solve the cold case--right before announcing his plan to run for mayor of New York City. Oh, and in that same speech, the politician blames his wife’s death on gang violence. And the politician tries to convince Mancuso to come to the same conclusion.

Well….none of the gangs in Brooklyn seem to have it out for the politician’s family. Plus, the politician may have a straying eye--there are rumors of the affair. It's a labyrinthine puzzle, the kind Joey (forever inspired by his hero, Holmes) delights in. Mancuso and Co. take to their office--which doubles as a bustling, Lower Manhattan cigar bar--and delve into Joey’s strangest mystery yet.

Joey Mancuso’s latest adventure is a gritty tour of a side of Brooklyn that’s rarely seen anymore; any fan of The Wire will find a lot to love in the gripping gang politics. Plus, author Parr weaves in the ritzy drama of upper class New Yorkers, all of whom have sordid secrets...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**peak No Evil (Oyster Point Thriller Book 1) *













If you love a gripping Southern suspense, USA Today bestselling SPEAK NO EVIL is for you. Lifting the veil of secrecy on a grand Southern family in decline. New York Times bestselling author Tanya Anne Crosby explores the lives of Caroline, Augusta, and Savannah Aldridge, three sisters who share a dark past and an uncertain future... 

After the death of their mother, a newspaper heiress, Caroline Aldridge steps up to head the paper. But a killer is making headlines, and Caroline may have unwittingly stepped into the crosshairs. Even as she mends the tattered bonds of sisterhood, a sinister force beyond their control may tear them apart forever…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A **Thirst for Glory : The life of Admiral Sir Sidney Smith *












*Admiral Sir Sidney Smith liked to think of himself as a second Nelson, and there were remarkable parallels between the two: dash, ambition, originality, vanity, a tendency to disregard orders, an eye for an attractive woman and charismatic leadership in war.*

Always rivals, Smith and Nelson came to know each other well as both enemy and friend. Smith planned to snatch Nelson’s laurels by destroying the French and Spanish fleets with newly invented rockets and torpedoes before Nelson fought them at sea off Cape Trafalgar. But while Nelson is a national hero, Smith has been almost forgotten. Yet had his advice been followed, campaigns and expeditions in the Middle East would have been unnecessary and thousands of lives saved.

Sir Sidney Smith was an adventurer as much as a strategist. Imprisoned as a spy in Paris and at risk of execution, his attempts to escape were worthy of the Scarlet Pimpernel. As a diplomat he was a forerunner of Lawrence of Arabia and, with comparable theatricality, he returned to London in Arab robes. It was characteristic that, having spent most of his life fighting the French, he should choose to spend the last years of his life in Paris.

In telling his story, Tom Pocock has made use of unpublished and unfamiliar material to illuminate one of the most extraordinary and eccentric characters in the great age of individualistic heroes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Nazis & Reds Part Two: A Chronology of the Prewar Years (The Protocols Book 2)*












_Nazis & Reds: A Chronology of the Prewar Years_ is the first book in _The Protocols_ series, which chronicles the history of authoritarianism in the modern era. Because of its length, it is told in two parts. Part Two begins with the Night of the Long Knives, when Hitler, Goring, Himmler, Heydrich, Goebbels and others, purged the Nazi Party of opponents, as well as other enemies of the Third Reich. It also tells the continuing story of the rise of authoritarianism in the United States, and elsewhere in the world; of the rearmament of the Rhineland, the Anschluss, the Sudetenland Crisis, the Munich Pact, Hitler's betrayal of its terms, the Nazi-Soviet non-aggression pact, and the last days before the beginning of the Second World War. its focus, however, are the lives of ordinary people caught up in events. Like all the books in the series, Nazis & Reds Part Two is told as an interwoven narrative comprised of excerpts taken from diaries, memoires, histories, news and feature articles, radio transcripts, speeches, and other historical documents selected not only for their ability to illustrate the past, but for their relevance in terms of the times in which we live.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Military Secrets of Early Nazi Germany (Ultimate Edition): Unique modern and old world war technology*













The ultimate edition continues and concludes the theme of the secrets of Hitler's rise to power and his actions at the start of World War II. Of course, in one small book we cannot cover every interesting story in its entirety, but we have tried to highlight the most intriguing moments, including the dubious ones.

From the book "Military Secrets of Early Nazi Germany" you will learn about the wolf's lair (Wolfschanze), V-3 rockets, secret agent Richard Sorge and other interesting and mysterious details of the Third Reich.

The Tibetan secret of the "Wolf's Lair" (Wolfschanze)
Stennes – was a secret agent or a German patriot?
The mystery of the death of Rudolf Hess
Unknown spy Richard Sorge
Did the V-3 rocket exist?
Hitler's Palace in Ukraine
Hitler's secret or Werwolf's headquarters
The mystery of the death of the "heavenly Titanic"
The paradoxes of history. German occupation of British territories

Mystery of Koenigsberg Castle
Hitler's death and the Bormann mystery
The mystery of German losses in World War II
The ratio of losses of troops of the USSR and Germany

How A. Hitler was made the leader of the German nation?
What is the secret of Hitler's success?
Jews and the creation of the Third Reich
Why did Adolf Hitler order to shoot his comrades-in-arms?
"Night of the Long Knives": How Goering threatened Hitler
Hitler against the German military elite
Why was the Fuhrer not afraid of a war on two fronts?
How England gave Hitler Austria
Hitler's plans for the United States
Superman Creation: Germany vs. USSR
Why did Stalin not believe in Hitler's attack in the summer of 1941?
Ahnenerbe's "heritage of the ancestors" and propaganda
Secrets of submarine war
Betting on the wunderwaffe as a phenomenon of the Third Reich
Why didn't Hitler capture Gibraltar and Suez?
Why did Hitler not finish off Britain?
Chief Police Officer of the Third Reich


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ad Guys: Personal Accounts of Military Service in the South African Defence Force 1969 to 1990 (Sentinel SADF Monographs)*













Bad Guys

Personal Accounts of Military Service in the South African Defence Force 1969 to 1990


Most people today, when presented with the more recently accepted picture of the Apartheid regime that ruled in South Africa until the mid-1990s, can be excused for believing that all personnel who served in the Armed Forces of the South African Defence Force during that time were “Bad Guys”, who personally suppressed the black population.

With new and representative governments in power in both Namibia and South Africa today, not much evidence is likely to be produced to counter such an opinion. In this, and other books, we hope to present a human face of those involved in the SADF, most of whom were not remotely evil, and were just trying to make the best they could of a difficult and uncomfortable situation, without considering themselves to have been holding up the Apartheid regime.

The 18 personal accounts in this book are by men who served part of their service in South-West Africa, during the border war.

These are the thoughts, feelings and experiences of the men who were there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*PW and Sons: Personal Accounts of Military Service in the South African Defence Force 1976 to 1993 (Sentinel SADF Monographs)*













“PW and Sons” was inspired by a somewhat cynical nickname that many conscript soldiers knew the South African army by. The name alluded to the then Prime Minister, Pieter Willem Botha, who was often regarded as the architect of their national service.

The personal accounts contained in this books are by men who completed their national service within South Africa, primarily and who did not go to South West Africa or Angola during the border war, either because they serve too late to be posted there, or because the service was considered to be essential elsewhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/10/22.

Currently free.

*S**TEADFAST WE DID STAND (Sentinel SADF Monographs) *













STEADFAST WE DID STAND

"Ahead of us was an Olifant with UNITA soldiers riding on top. The next moment there was a huge bang and the tank came out backwards towards us. It had been hit by a FAPLA tank...."

2008 marks the 20th anniversary of a series of battles fought in southern Angola, during a long and bitter war that had wracked that region of Africa for over 21 years.

The South African offensive in late 1987 and early 1988, collectively known as Operation Hooper, consisted of a number of battles fought around the town of Cuito Cuanavale wherein a numerically inferior force of South African tanks, armoured cars and artillery, supported by UNITA forces, decimated three FAPLA Army Brigades and drove them back to Cuito Cuanavale itself.

This is a series of recollections by six former South African soldiers about their experiences in Angola, during Operation Hooper. These personal accounts cover not only their involvement in Angola but the broader aspects of their service in the South African Army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/11/22.

Currently Free.

*T**he Navigator (The Apollo Stone Series Book 1) *













EARTH HAS CHANGED. The old world order collapsed following the meteor impacts of 2031 when fire rained down from the skies, instantly vaporizing millions. Billions more died during the Long Winter and resource wars that followed. Over one hundred years have passed since those devastating events and new societies have formed around the globe.

In North America, the fragile peace that exists among the continent’s independent nations and city states is under threat. The ambitious Grand Guardian of the People’s Republic of America is mobilizing his massive war machine in order to make real his dream of reunifying a former great power. But on the eve of the offensive, a leading scientist dies under mysterious circumstances, though not before he entrusts another with the key to unlocking a secret so powerful, it could not only unravel the Grand Guardian’s designs, but also doom, or save, all of humanity.

The Warrior, The Renegade, and The Conqueror (the final book in the series), now available. Also available, The Apollo Stone Series: The Complete Collection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Legacy: James (The Legacy Series Book 1) *













*His game plan was simple. Qualify for the Culling. Find a woman. Win the presidency.*

It was a carefully cultivated plan that dictated all his life’s decisions . . . until two women upend everything.

Twenty-one years after his parents won the presidency, a Culling is called. James has waited his entire life for this moment, a chance to carry on his parents’ legacy. Meanwhile, whispers in Denver of an “Heir’s Curse” make a Reed winning the presidency seem impossible. A presidential heir has never won a Culling before, but there has also never been a Culling where three heirs could qualify. James and his siblings are determined to break the so-called curse and prove them all wrong.

But when forced to choose between the easy love that could secure the presidency and a difficult one, what will James do?

*This is book 1 of 4 in the spinoff for _The Culling_ series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**inderella Assassin: A Glass Slipper Adventure *













*She yearns to fit in. But if humans discover her secret, her life will be no fairytale.*

Ellery “Elle” Milford needs to keep her fairy heritage undercover. But after her wicked stepmother refuses to let her go to the royal ball with the fully human kids, the sixteen-year-old defiantly parties with her smoke sprite bestie… who promptly gets arrested. And the only way to rescue her is for Elle to cut a deal with her wily fairy godmother: All the magic necessary to infiltrate the palace in exchange for assassinating the prince.

Determined not to harm a hair on the heir’s noble head, the reluctant hitwoman’s mission goes sideways when she falls for the very guy she’s supposed to kill. And after uncovering a plot to destroy every single supernatural creature, Elle is torn between the desires of her heart and the needs of her enchanted friends.

Can the headstrong half-fairy juggle a budding romance with a daring prison break before it all vanishes in a puff of smoke?

Cinderella Assassin is the first book in the charming Glass Slipper Adventure YA fantasy series. If you like spirited heroines, clever takes on classics, and unique blends of tech and wizardry, then you’ll love Allie Burton’s spellbinding story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder By Chocolate (A Bite-sized Bakery Cozy Mystery Book 1)*













What’s the worst that can go wrong on a date? Murder...

Ruby Holmes wants to travel, sell delicious baked treats from her food truck, and never stay in one place for too long. Then the unexpected happens: upon arriving in Carmel Springs, Maine, she’s asked on a blind date by a handsome fisherman. When Ruby goes to meet him, she finds his dead body instead.

A murderer has struck, and the cunning detective who ‘runs’ the town names her as the prime suspect. Ruby can’t run, but staying might mean falling victim herself. Can she solve the murder in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**ULTIPLE MOTIVES: A Kate Huntington Mystery (The Kate Huntington mystery series Book 1)*













Psychotherapist Kate Huntington helps other people cope with the horrible things that have happened to them, but she herself has led a charmed life... until now.

When a series of what seem like random events—a matter of being in the wrong place at the wrong time—takes a sinister twist, it becomes apparent that she and her lawyer friend, Rob Franklin, have a common enemy. But the lead police detective has a different theory. He’s convinced Kate and Rob are lovers attempting to eliminate their spouses. And he seems determined to build a case against them.

As the attacks escalate, Kate and Rob are forced to investigate on their own. Who hates them enough to want them both dead? And doesn’t seem to mind if others get caught in the crossfire!

(All of the books in this series are designed to be read and enjoyed as stand-alones as well; no cliffhangers.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ot Meyerhoff Mystery Series Vol. 1-3 *













*WHO’S TOUGHER THAN TOUGH COPS?
THEIR FIVE FOOT THERAPIST.*
Freshly divorced and in need of cash, Dr. Dot Meyerhoff has taken a job as a police psychologist, even though she’s not quite prepared for the lack of respect throughout the department. Or the irascible police chief. It’s instantly clear that *counseling cops isn’t easy*, partly because they are uncommunicative and contemptuous of therapy. Yet it’s also obvious that they and their families deal with enormous pain every day.

These guys need help! And Dot’s determined to help them – even if she has to solve their cases herself.

*Burying Ben (Book 1)*
A floundering young rookie cop steps into Dot’s office. She tries to help him, but after a few sessions he commits suicide. And when a client commits suicide, *people tend to blame the therapist.

Including Dot* herself. For her own mental health, she needs to know what happened to this guy.

*The Right Wrong Thing (Book 2)
It’s an unfair fight – gun vs. cellphone. *A rookie cop shoots an unarmed pregnant teenager in a highly-charged situation. Her fellow officers call it “a good shoot”. But the rookie, a young woman who is still on probation, is racked with guilt and self-doubt. After losing her very first police counseling case to suicide, *Dot is working 24/7 not to lose another officer*. In a very unconventional way.

*The Fifth Reflection (Book 3)
Dot Meyerhoff’s job is to counsel cops. Period*. But she understands that *the only thing that will bring her client peace is finding the kidnapper*. So she’s determined to do it, even if it threatens her own job.

And there’s a disturbing personal issue – her fiancé’s a little too obsessed with the child’s mother – who just might be a whack job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*K**iller Apple Pie (Pies and Pages Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *













A BRAND NEW SERIES FROM POPULAR COZY AUTHOR CAROLYN Q. HUNTER!!!

Bertha Hannah’s two passions in life are books and piping hot homemade pies, and when an opportunity arises for her to open her own pie and book shop, she jumps in headfirst, only to find that preparing to open her own shop isn’t exactly a piece of cake.

In the midst of getting organized and putting the pieces in place for her grand opening, tragedy strikes, far too close for comfort. All the while mourning the untimely death of an old friend, Bertha finds herself having to deal with pompous detectives, money-grubbing investors and unruly customers, which truly threatens to upset her apple cart.

Will she be able to unravel the mystery which has presented itself at the worst of times? Or, will her dream business be finished before it even starts?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**ower in the Blood (John Jordan Mysteries Book 1) *













A missing mom and a suspicious death force a reluctant detective out of self-imposed exile in this fast-paced mystery thriller with heart.


Detective John Jordan thought he had put murder investigation behind him for good—his own good. Leaving Atlanta, he returns to Florida in search of the serenity that has so long eluded him.


Until he witnesses the shocking and bizarre death of an inmate in state prison custody and is asked to find a missing mom by her young children. John realizes he can't run from his true calling any longer. Now he must determine if the suspicious death he witnessed is murder, accident, or suicide and what really happened to Candace Miles on the night she vanished off the face of the earth—even if it costs him his life to do so.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Maid in Heaven: An Aggie Underhill Mystery (A quirky, comical adventure) Book 3*













Aggie and Betty move to Palm Springs, California from England to be near family. Aggie had purchased their condos sight unseen through Roger who decorated their homes to match their inner personalities. Join Aggie and friends where a prominent plastic surgeon dies in a car crash, a maid bites the dust, and Aggie is a little too nosy for her own good and stumbles into a haunted disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*L**ong Road to Justice: Clean read crime fiction full of action, mystery and suspense (Star of Justice Series Book 1) *













*The truth may cost him everything… but living a lie is no longer an option.*
Sixteen years ago, David Harper’s mother was murdered. His father was convicted. To escape the shame and memories, David walked away, leaving his old life behind. Few people know his true identity, not even his wife of five months. With his father’s conviction overturned, David can no longer hide the truth. His career as a Texas State Trooper, as well as his marriage, is on the line.

Driven by revenge, David is determined to find out who took his mother’s life and make them pay. His investigation stirs a den of vipers and they come out striking. When a witness to the original crime is murdered, David fears his dad is next on the list.

Can David stop the killer before he silences the only family David has left?


Long Road to Justice is a clean-read police procedural filled with serpentine twists and turns on the road to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A** Murder Redeemed: Clean read crime fiction, full of action, mystery and suspense (Star of Justice Series Book 2) *













*A killer is on the loose. CJ will either stop him or be next on his list.*

CJ is living the life she’s always wanted. She’s married to the man of her dreams, enjoying a new home in the country and a rewarding career as the assistant police chief at a private university.

Then her world turns upside down when a series of car thefts lead to the brazen murder of one of her officers. In the middle of the investigation her boss is hospitalized and CJ finds herself in charge. Putting aside her grief and guilt, she works around the clock to discover who is behind the car thefts and the killing.

Their first big break comes… and catapults CJ into the vicious world of organized crime. The wily killer outwits the trap laid for him, giving her no choice except to follow him into his own camp. Every redemption comes at a cost. Will the price be more than CJ’s willing to pay?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*U**nforeseen (Thomas Prescott Book 1) *













*The first book in the bestselling series that has garnered over a million readers across the globe.*

Retired homicide detective Thomas Prescott is reluctant to read the bestselling true-crime thriller, _Eight in October_. After all, it was his case, and he doesn't need to be reminded of the gruesome details. The book dubbed the serial killer, Tristen Grayer—The MAINEiac. Grayer is allegedly dead, but only Prescott knows the truth: Grayer is alive and lurking in the shadows.

On October 1st, the anniversary of the first murder, The MAINEiac resurfaces, killing someone special from Prescott's past. Suddenly, it's déjà vu for Prescott, except this time the women closest to him begin to fall victim. With the help of his former flame, Bangor chief medical examiner, Dr. Caitlin Dodds, Prescott must race against the clock to stop Grayer from completing his encore.

*The books in The Thomas Prescott Series can be enjoyed in any order, so grab Unforeseen and get started today.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**ine Lives (Sam Archer Book 1) *













It’s New Year’s Eve. A major terrorist cell is planning a series of attacks across London over the next forty-eight hours. The government has surveillance on the group, a man undercover, and prepare to move in, to take out the terrorists before they can strike. But they lose contact with their inside man. And the cell vanishes into thin air, dispersing into the streets, armed and intent on completing their assault on London. The best Counter-Terrorist teams in the country are told to take them down before it's too late.

Nine terrorists.

Nine lives.

The Armed Response Unit is one of these teams. Efficient and ruthless, the task force is ordered to locate the leader of the cell. As they hunt him down, they begin to realise that this is far bigger than any of them could ever have imagined. Bombings, rocket attacks, betrayal and a series of unexpected and shocking twists leave the ARU fighting to stay alive.

There's Archer, the youngest member of the team, keen to prove himself and justify his spot on the task force. His best friend, Chalky, who is forced to fight both the terrorists and his own demons. Porter, Deakins and Fox, tough and experienced men who’ve never dealt with anything of this magnitude. And Mac, their sergeant, who must make the quickest of decisions and lead his men against the invisible enemy.

As events unfold, other people are drawn into the danger. The Prime Minister, desperately trying to find a solution and protect the capital. A mysterious female Mossad agent, who appears out of nowhere and joins the fight against the cell. Two Special Agents from the DEA, one of whom was a member of the SEAL team that stormed Osama Bin Laden’s compound and who for some reason is struggling with the memory. And the vicious, powerful leader of a Middle Eastern drug cartel, who operates in the shadows and is somehow connected to the terrorists.

With crowds all over London celebrating the New Year, and with nine terrorists somewhere amongst them, the Armed Response Unit is faced with the most dangerous night of their lives. As the savage, shocking plans of the enemy are fully revealed, the ARU officers are faced with the ultimate question.
How many times can a man cheat Death before Death evens the score?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/11/22.

Currently free.

*S**lammin' It *












Slammin’ It is a very different look at the Vietnam War from those who fought in it and those who fought against it. This is the story of my journey from a carefree college student to a soldier, to an anti-war GI, to refusing a direct order and finally ending up as an inmate in the army’s Disciplinary Barracks at Ft. Leavenworth, Kansas. It is a historical odyssey that touches on the turbulent times of the 1960s as seen through my eyes and my own personal experiences; the assassinations of King and Kennedy, the Beatles, the Summer of Love, LSD, hippies, the anti-war movement, the GI anti-war movement, My Lai, Agent Orange, and the invasion of Cambodia. It’s a rollercoaster memoir with colorful characters who went through those turbulent times alongside me. The Long Rifle, Private York of the Horse Marines, the Midnight Navigator, and the Elf King, all went along for the ride and shared the surreal experience of military prison. Hindsight can be blurred, but this story rings true and my unique experiences relive the tumultuous days of the late 60s with the ever-present backdrop of the Vietnam War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Dead Texas: Books 1-4 Box Set: Dead America: The Initial Outbreak (Dead America Box Sets Book 1)*













A highly infectious plague has been released in Austin, turning the recently deceased into zombies with a taste for human flesh. Assigned to the task force meant to eradicate the outbreak, Rookie officer Lacy Sparks finds herself racing the clock and battling to survive against the growing forces of the undead. Gritty adventure meets unrelenting horror in this complete four book series featuring:

Day Zero
No Comfort
Lonesome Road
The Journey West


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**arnabas Tew and The Case Of The Missing Scarab *













Barnabas Tew is a private detective struggling to survive in his trade in Victorian London. Fearing that he is not as clever as he had hoped to be, he is plagued by a lack of confidence brought on in no small part by his failure to prevent the untimely deaths of several of his clients.

Matters only get worse when Anubis, the Egyptian God of the Dead, is referred to Barnabas by a former client (who perished in a terribly unfortunate incident which was almost certainly not Barnabas’ fault). Anubis sends for Barnabas (in a most uncivilized manner) and tells him that the scarab beetle in charge of rolling the sun across the sky every day has been kidnapped, and perhaps dismembered entirely.

The Land of the Dead is in chaos, which will soon spill over into the Land of the Living if Barnabas – together with his trusty assistant, Wilfred – cannot set matters to right. Pulled from his predictable (if unremarkable) life in Marylebone, Barnabas must match his wits against the capricious and dangerous Egyptian gods in order to unravel the mystery of the missing beetle and thereby save the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A** Deadly Course: A Sugarbury Falls Mystery (Sugarbury Falls Mysteries Book 1) *












Henry and Emily Fox are jolted from their peaceful semi-retirement in the idyllic community of Sugarbury Falls, Vermont when Emily discovers a dead body during her morning run. As if the discovery isn’t shocking in itself, Emily learns the dead body has a connection to the adult summer writing camp she is about to start teaching. With no apparent cause of death, Henry’s buddy, the coroner, suspects foul play. Neither Dr. Henry, nor former reporter Emily can resist solving a puzzle. As they work to solve the mystery, they discover an intricate web of relationships and motives involving the writers in Emily’s class. Along the way, they are confronted with a profound, life changing decision. Follow A Deadly Course through the first book in the Sugarbury Falls mystery series and see if Emily and Henry make it safely to the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**ast Due (Det. Thomas Clipper Mystery Book 1) *













When a string of murders rocks the relatively quiet city of Bangor Maine, Detective Thomas Clipper must look to the pages of history to bring the killer to justice. What do all the victims have to do with the legend of the Edgewink gang, cut down in a bloody gunfight in 1937? Why did the FBI agent in charge of the Edgewink case disappear on a return trip to Bangor? Where is the stolen loot that Lester Edgewink supposedly hid away before his death?

And why do people keep turning up missing and dead?

The past is prologue, as they say. And as Bangor gears up for a Founders Day celebration, an old bill is about to come violently due.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**orking the Beat (The Isabel Long Mystery Series Book 5) *













One mystery that leads to another…

Isabel Long stumbles into her next case at a country fair when she is approached by a woman whose grandson’s body was found there four years earlier.

Shirley Dawes took in Lucas Page after his mother had abandoned him, doing her best after failing to protect her own children from her late husband, a no-good abuser. Shirley’s clearly had a hard life although by what people say, she did a good job raising him.

But on a Saturday night, Lucas Page dies in a ravine behind the fair’s demotion derby, and nobody saw what happened. The official ruling was that he slipped and fell.

Once again, Isabel discovers herself drawn to help a desperate person.

When she’s not pouring beer at the Rooster Bar, Isabel is working the beat, a term from her many years as a journalist. That means following a story to the end — talking with the reliable sources she met in her other cases, uncovering secrets, and meeting people of interest, including a few unsavory characters who quickly become suspects. Plus, she can always count on the sage advice of Maria, her 93-year-old mother, her ‘Watson.’

Along the way Isabel finds compelling evidence that Lucas might have a connection to a string of break-ins in the hilltowns — yet another unsolved mystery. Was Lucas part of a ring of thieves? Or was he trying to do the right thing but died as a result of it?

Isabel soon has her hands full with case number five.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**ystic Falls (A Coyote Wells Mystery Book 1) *













Cozy mystery with a side of chocolate.

Emotionally reeling after the death of her grandmother, Gemma Channing is settling into Coyote Wells, the hometown where she grew up, after a ten-year absence. While coming to terms with the loss of her Gram, disturbing things begin to happen. Women are disappearing. Just when she begins to realize Coyote Wells has changed—and not for the better—she’s forced to bump heads with Lando Bonner, her ex, a man who still carries around a grudge. But since she’s digging for answers trying to explain exactly how her grandmother died, she needs his help. It won’t be easy. Lando has never forgiven her for leaving him. Tensions flair between the two as a killer grips the town in fear. Is it kill or be killed? Who will the killer target next? And when will it all end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**ault Lines: A dark, twisty mystery*













When the unthinkable happens…

When her best friend disappears from a party at a haunted house attraction, Laurie Arbo fears the worst. Ashley would not just up and leave. As days turn into weeks, it becomes clear that she is not coming back. But without a body, proving that a crime has been committed—let alone unmasking the culprit—is a tall order.

The truth should come first.

All eyes are on Ashley’s boyfriend, who is being cagey. But Laurie’s own partner, Nate, is keeping secrets too. On that fateful night, his clothes were covered in blood, which he swears wasn’t Ashley’s. Refusing to accept the man she loves might be a murderer, Laurie decides to believe him. Yet, unable to put the past behind them, they drift apart.

But what if it’s ugly?

Seven years later, while working on a TV documentary about a local family drama, she reconnects with Nate, the pieces start falling together. As Laurie draws closer to learning what happened that night, she realizes the truth might be the one thing she doesn’t want to uncover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**elayed Justice (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 6) *













*FRAUD LEADS TO MURDER… AND THIS TIME, IT’S PERSONAL.*

Celebrated criminal lawyer Marc Kadella knows the importance of personal connections in his line of work. In *Dennis Carstens’ sixth Marc Kadella legal thriller,* his old buddy Tony Carvelli, a private investigator, asks him to take on a drug case for his well-off friend’s delinquent kid and he agrees—even though he’s had it with drug cases. Marc enlists the help of PI Maddy Rivers, his longtime best friend and confidante, to dig up dirt on two cops suspected of planting evidence on the bust. With Carvelli’s connections (the guy knows everybody), Marc is able to infiltrate the St. Paul police force and expose gross incompetence. But when it comes to prodding Maddy about her new beau, Marc’s got _bupkis_.

Maddy has her reservations about her new relationship with Rob Judd. Sure, he’s a handsome and brilliant investment analyst in a wildly successful securities management firm. But he’s constantly distracted. It seems something about the firm’s not quite right—or so he finally lets on to Maddy. Its returns are consistently solid, maybe a little too solid—or so suspects Patrick McGarry, one of Rob’s co-workers. After voicing his suspicions to Rob, Patrick heads up north for a weekend hiking trip—and winds up dead. It’s only a matter of days before Rob is next. *And Maddy’s found unconscious at the gruesome scene of the crime, clutching the murder weapon.*

Convinced Maddy was framed, Marc decides to take on the case in spite of his close connections to the client. He finds he must delve deep into the complex money laundering schemes of Rob Judd’s employer—and its connections to a ruthless Mexican drug cartel and an expert hitman who’s fallen off the radar—to save Maddy from false imprisonment. Or worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**arc Kadella Mysteries Vol 1-9 (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 16)*













*AN IRRESISTIBLE TREAT FOR FANS OF JOHN GRISHAM*
*No-nonsense*, world-weary Minneapolis criminal defense lawyer Marc Kadella shines through *gritty, street-wise* narrative in Dennis Carstens’ *action-packed legal thriller series*, sure to please fans of *courtroom drama and classic noir* alike with a contemporary angle sure to please fans of both sexes—the toughest guy in the series is gorgeous investigator Maddy Rivers.

BOOK ONE – THE KEY TO JUSTICE
Financially embarrassed, getting a divorce, living in a shabby apartment, and distinctly short of clients, Marc Kadella’s beginning to question why he ever went into the law when a friend brings him the case all Minneapolis is watching--defending an accused serial killer. If he wins, it could turn his life around— if he blows it, he better go into sales.

BOOK TWO – DESPERATE JUSTICE
After winning the case of a lifetime, Kadella welcomes the infusion of energy his career is receiving. Another lawyer asks him to represent the co-defendant in a murder trial resulting from a petty crime that spiraled out of control—the somewhat “accidental” murder of the nephew of Vivian Corwin, grande dame of the influential Corwin family.

BOOK THREE – MEDIA JUSTICE
An adorable—and very photogenic—two-year-old girl is kidnapped, and, when her remains are found, her twenty-two-year-old widowed mother Brittany is charged with her murder. But before she can even be charged she’s been tried and convicted by the media—with tragic consequences.

BOOK FOUR – CERTAIN JUSTICE
Marc was torn about representing oft-assumed psychopath Howie Traynor—his first homicide case—but even he was relieved when Howie was put away for forty years… Until, a decade later, his case is re-opened. And now not only Howie, but a handful of wrongfully-accused felons are back out on the streets.

BOOK FIVE – PERSONAL JUSTICE
Mackenzie Sutherland is the classic black widow. All her late husbands were millionaires. Each died suddenly and quite mysteriously of massive heart attacks (in spite of no history of heart trouble). And each left their children with nothing—and their young, beautiful bride (of about a year or so) with millions. No one can resist Mackenzie’s charm—not even Marc.

BOOK SIX – DELAYED JUSTICE
Maddy’s new beau, investment analyst Rob Judd, is found murdered in his home—with an unconscious Maddy at the gruesome scene of the crime, clutching the murder weapon. Marc decides to take on the case in spite of his close connections to the client. He finds he must delve deep into the complex money laundering schemes of Rob’s employer to save Maddy from false imprisonment. Or worse.

BOOK SEVEN – POLITICAL JUSTICE
THE MACBETHS TAKE WASHINGTON—and leave a pile of bodies in their wake. In a searing political commentary laced with a gripping murder mystery that hits disturbingly close to home, Dennis Carstens tackles financial misconduct, scandalous cover-up, treason, and murder in a scathing imagining of an American White House nobody’s ever seen before, and yet one that is all too familiar… Power at any price.

BOOK EIGHT – INSIDER JUSTICE
A TOY TO KILL FOR––Celebrated criminal lawyer Marc Kadella takes on the fall-out of a class action suit against a beloved corporate toy company gone wrong—and ends up falling down a rabbit hole of insider trading, sex scandal, political corruption, and murder, in a bleak yet accurate portrayal of the lewd world of financial crime, where not even children are protected from the greedy and power-hungry.

BOOK NINE – EXQUISITE JUSTICE
MIX THE "GOOD" REVEREND WITH THE DEVIL’S ADVOCATE––Minneapolis defense attorney Marc Kadella was hoping for a bit of peace after a failed homicide attempt in the form of a hit-and-run. But it’s hard to keep the peace in the midst of a string of police brutality accusations leading to civil unrest. Kadella finds himself trapped in a web of racism and corruption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ark Path (A Bodhi King Novel Book 1) *













Practicing Buddhist and retired forensic pathologist Bodhi King seeks peace. But death keeps finding him.

After solving a series of unexplained deaths and exposing a sordid political scandal, Bodhi retreated from the limelight. Permanently, he thought. But now he's called out of early retirement to help investigate a death cluster on a private island in the Florida Keys.

Healthy residents of a ritzy assisted living facility are dying in the middle of the night ... their faces frozen in terror.

Bodhi arrives on Golden Island to find a community gripped by fear. And beneath the surface, conflict simmers, threatening to boil over. The charismatic leader of the Golden Island Church, the dying Cuban-Americans, and the local Catholic priest all have secrets to protect.

It's up to Bodhi to bring the truth to light ... before another resident dies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**azis & Reds Part One: A Chronology of the Prewar Years (The Protocols Book 1) *












Nazis & Red: A Chronology of the Prewar Years is the first book in The Protocols series which documents the history of authoritarian in the modern era. Its focus is the Second World War. Because of its length, Nazis & Reds is divided into two parts. The first part introduces Marxism, Pan Germanism, the _Völkisch_ movement, Social Darwinism,_ lebensraum_, _blud und boden_, the rise of fascism and National Socialism, the Great Depression, and other major themes, characters, and events. As much as possible, the books in this series focus on the lives of ordinary people living during these times. The story is told as an interwoven narrative comprised of excerpts taken from memoirs, diaries, histories, news and feature articles, speeches, radio and film transcripts, situation reports, and other historical documents selected not only for their ability to illustrate the past, but for their relevance in terms of the times in which we live.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/12/22.

Currently free.

*Natural Selection: The Battle of Britain & The Blitz (The Protocols Book 5)*












The Protocols series chronicles the history of authoritarianism in the modern era. Its focus is the Second World War. The third book in the series, Natural Selection: The Battle of Britain & The Blitz, begins during the last days of the Battle of France when the French Republic was on the verge of collapse. Though it chronicles the Battle of Britain and the first months of the Blitz, its focus is on the lives of ordinary people caught up in events. There are Victor Klemperer and his wife Eva living in a Jews' House in Dresden, Germany; Dr. Zymunt Klukowski witnessing the establish of the Nazis' New Order and Germanization in Szczebrzeszyn, Poland; British pilot J.W.C. Simpson at Tangmere Airfield, Sussex; Arthur Koestler, on the run in France, pursued by both the Gestapo and the French police; and many more. Like all the books in The Protocols series, Natural Selection is comprised of excerpts taken from memoirs, diaries, news and feature articles, published histories, radio and film transcripts, letters, speeches, and other historical documents selected not only for their ability to illustrate the past, but for their relevance in terms of the times in which we live.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/13/22.

Currently Free.

*T**he Haunting of Jacob Shepherd: A Riveting Haunted House Collection*













The world thinks that Jacob Shepherd can speak to the dead. He can’t. For years, he has gotten by through deception and intuition. When hired to clear a country estate of angry spirits, Jacob sees it as a great opportunity for a much-needed getaway with his six-year old daughter Grace. But relaxation turns to terror as Jacob and Grace are pulled into a web of lies, betrayal, murder, and very angry ghosts.

The Haunting of the Wilson Estate

A riveting new haunted house mystery that will keep you guessing until the end!

Desperate for cash and a new start on life, Willow takes a job as a live-in gardener at a secluded mansion in a small town. As Willow tries to make the best of the situation, she discovers the house is inhabited by ghosts, and they aren’t happy with the mansion’s new occupants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**retty Deadly: A fast-paced fairy tale with a deadly twist *













Cinna would quite literally kill for the throne…

For years, Cinna has been forced to serve her wealthy cousins rather than attend society events alongside them. She has waited for the chance to prove herself and exact revenge. When a ball at the castle is announced, promising to bring many powerful people to town, she seizes the opportunity to strike.

She bets her best friend, Johann, a small-time thief and con-man, that she can land a greater score the night of the ball than he can. They embark on parallel heists. But as their plots unfold, things begin to unravel: by the end of the night, the castle’s on lock down, a duchess is dead, a mansion has burnt to the ground – and Cinna hasn’t even stolen anything.

Or has she captured something far more valuable than gold and jewels?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tapas, Carrot Cake and a Corpse (A Charlotte Denver Cozy Mystery Book 1)*













SECOND EDITION - February 2021
What happens when small-town murder meets a big-hearted café owner?

St Eves is a town with real community spirit. It's a town where residents leave their doors open all day so that neighbours can pop in for a cup of tea and a chat. No one's ever too busy for a cup of tea and a chat in St Eves.

But then a stranger is murdered and everything changes. The townsfolk close ranks -- and their doors -- as the hunt for a killer gathers pace, and it's not long before inquisitive café owner Charlotte Denver is desperate for a return to carefree, small-town life.

Determined to do whatever she can to see the killer behind bars, she starts poking around in things she shouldn't and discovers a secret that rocks the bustling coastal town to its core, and a twist in the tale that no one saw coming.

Small town murder was never so calculated...

Grab a cuppa, get settled in your favourite reading spot, and come and solve the mystery in this fun cozy with engaging characters, a little romance, and recipes to try for yourself. And you can settle back for a flinch-free read, because you won't find any strong language, graphic violence, sex or pesky cliffhangers!

This book was written using British English spelling and terminology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ead Wrong (Blackmore Sisters Mystery Book 1) *













** WINNER Best Mystery Romance - Indie Romance Convention Awards **

Strange things are happening to the Blackmoore sisters.
Is it all because of a mysterious family secret?
Only their cat knows for sure.


Morgan and Fiona Blackmoore enjoy their simple life in the sleepy ocean-side town of Noquitt Maine where they offer herbal remedies and crystal healing for locals and tourists alike.

...Until Morgan is accused of killing the town shrew, Prudence Littlefield.

Suddenly the girls find themselves scrambling to find the real killer while they battle a crooked Sheriff, planted evidence, and a long list of suspects that all had a reason to want Prudence dead.

Handsome Jake Cooper is new to the Noquitt Maine police force, which is exactly why Fiona Blackmoore doesn't trust him. But with time running out and the evidence against her sister piling up, Fiona has to make a choice - will she trust Jake with her sisters case ... and her own heart?

Add in an old mansion on the cliffs of Maine, an attic full of mysterious treasures, and a cat that has the uncanny ability to show up at exactly the right time and Fiona has her hands full proving the Sheriff's accusations about her sister being a murderer are Dead Wrong.

*Charmed meets Nancy Drew in the page-turning Blackmoore Sisters Cozy Mystery Series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**urder at the Marina: A Quirky Cozy Mystery (A Mollie McGhie Cozy Sailing Mystery Book 1) *













What would you do if your hubby gave you the worst anniversary gift ever?

Mollie McGhie is hoping for diamonds for her tenth wedding anniversary. Instead, her clueless hubby presents her with a rundown boat. She's not impressed.

When she discovers someone murdered on board, things get even worse. Mollie hopes it will convince her husband to rethink his hare-brained scheme of sailing off into the sunset. Instead, he's more determined than ever to fix the boat up and set off to sea.

Poking her nose in where it doesn't belong, Mollie finds herself drawn into the tight-knit community living at Palm Tree Marina in Coconut Cove, a small town on the Florida coast. She uncovers a crime ring dealing in stolen marine equipment, eats way too many chocolate bars, adopts a cat, and learns far more about sailing than she ever wanted to.

Will Mollie be able to discover who the murderer is before her nosiness gets her killed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**ne O'Clock Hustle: An Inspector Rebecca Mayfield Mystery (The Rebecca Mayfield Mysteries Book 1)*













When opposites attract, the results can be deadly ...

Rebecca Mayfield has been a by-the-book cop until Richie Amalfi enters her life. He's accused of murder and runs to Rebecca to help him prove his innocence. The more she learns about the case, the more convinced she becomes that he's not guilty. He's more than a little shady, but as dangers lurk and more deaths happen, Rebecca discovers there's a lot more to Richie than she thought and a lot more to like than she imagined. Soon, she fears not only for her life, but also her heart.

For mysteries with a touch of humor and romance, join the growing number of Inspector Rebecca Mayfield fans, as the books proceed from One O'Clock Hustle, to Two O'Clock Heist, Three O'Clock Séance, and so on. Once you start them, you'll find the hours just seem to fly by.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*U**nder the Maui Sky (Maui Island Series Book 1) *













*Aloha! Welcome to the Maui Island Series where the dramas of everyday life keep the Briscoe family and their friends laughing, crying and falling in love.*

Set against the lush backdrop of a tropical island, Under the Maui Sky captures the emotionally charged, complex dynamics that come with being part of a family. Readers will laugh and shed a few tears as Ava Briscoe and her children discover what it means to be loved, supported and accepted by the people who mean the most…even in the face of deep betrayal.

*Ava Briscoe* wants nothing more than for her children and the family’s pineapple business to flourish. When a dark secret comes to light, more than her steadfast resilience is tested.

*Christel* is picking up the pieces after a painful divorce. She’s found solace in the family business. But a bitter discovery soon shakes the once-steady foundation under her feet.

*Katie* is a wife and mother with a full plate. She yearns for purpose but her efforts to make her dreams come true falter when she learns nothing is at it seems.

*Aiden* makes his living rescuing people on the island of Maui. When facing life’s changes, can he rescue his own family when it matters most?

*Shane* believes life is a party, but sometimes life hands out more than a good time—fun crashes to an end and growing up is no longer an option.

Come along on the journey . . . with all the messy wonder, humor, pain and ultimate hope of this heartwarming family as they grapple with an uncertain future and learn they can face anything, as long as they do it together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sweet Hearts: A Sweet’s Sweets Bakery Mystery (Samantha Sweet Mysteries Book 4)*













USA Today bestselling author Connie Shelton’s most delightful cozy mystery series yet—with a little romance, a little magic and a whole lot of chocolate! With nearly 2 million books sold and downloaded in more than 110 countries, see what the fuss is all about!

Will there be Valentine wedding bells for Samantha Sweet and Beau Cardwell? (introduced in this mystery series opener Sweet Masterpiece) Sam's bakery, Sweet's Sweets is busier than ever this Valentine week, as she struggles to replicate the magical chocolate-making techniques of the enigmatic chocolatier who boosted her winter holiday sales into the stratosphere. However, candy classes take second place to a new mystery, when Sam meets a woman whose missing son's case seems to have been dropped by the authorities. Marla Fresques learns that she is dying and needs for her son to come home and raise the daughter he left behind. Sam agrees to help, hoping that Sheriff Beau's inside connections will bring about a quick and happy resolution.

But what about Sam's and Beau's own wedding plans? They may be in jeopardy when an entirely new development appears in the form of Beau's ex-girlfriend who is determined to win him back.

With the familiar mix of cozy mystery, romance and a touch of magic that has enchanted readers of this series, Sweet Hearts draws the reader even further into the captivating world of Samantha Sweet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Complete Jake Samson Mystery Series Vol 1-6: With Bonus Book--Torch Song: A Dystopian Thriller! (The Jake Samson & Rosie Vicente Detective Series) *













*All six wonderfully wry and witty Bay Area adventures of Jake Samson and Rosie Vicente in one handy box set—PLUS A BONUS BOOK!*

“Singer has a good ear for dialogue among the witless …” -_San Francisco Bay Guardian_

*NICE JEWISH COP TURNS PI...*

Ex-Chicago-cop (now unlicensed PI) Jake Samson is living the life of “an urban gentleman farmer” in laid-back Oakland, California, occasionally “handling discreet matters” to keep his cats, Tigris and Euphrates, in kitty treats.

His lesbian BFF, Rosie the carpenter, and her justice-dispensing two-by-four are the perfect complements to his relaxed casual style – no room for macho posturing with this crew! Readers will love their easy, breezy relationship, and wish they had a friend like either one of them.

*WHO WILL LIKE Jake and Rosie*: Fans of Parnell Hall's Stanley Hastings series, Tony Dunbar's Tubby Dubonnet series, Bill Pronzini's "Nameless" Detective series, Marcia Muller's Sharon McCone series, Susan Dunlap's Jill Smith series, Julie Smith's Rebecca Schwartz series ... and vintage TV series like COLUMBO, THE ROCKFORD FILES, HARRY O, MAGNUM, and HAWAII FIVE-O. Also LGBT fans!

*TORCH SONG*’s *post-apocalyptic kick-ass heroine* will particularly appeal to LGBT readers, young adults, and people of all ages who never met a dystopian thriller they didn't love.



*SAMSON'S DEAL*

When an acquaintance is the primary suspect in his wife’s murder, Jake and Rosie go inside a radical right wing activist group to which the wife is connected. An assortment of Berkeley kooks and interesting plot twists keep things hopping till the very end.

*FREE DRAW*

Jake’s buddy and quasi-boss calls in a favor when his nephew is accused of murder. It's up to Jake and Rosie to find the real killer, and they've got a number of suspects: the victim's fellow executives at a questionable correspondence school, his divided and bitter family, and his quirky Marin County neighbors--a truly odd assortment of California woods dwellers.

*FULL HOUSE*

An ark in the middle of suburban Oakland is interesting but not strange by California standards. Even one built by peaceful cultists preparing for the coming flood. Until sometime private eye Jake Samson is hired to find Noah, their leader, who has disappeared with a lovely devotee and a quarter million in cash. The cult suspects foul play, but the police aren’t convinced.

*SPIT IN THE OCEAN*

The North Coast Sperm Bank in tiny Wheeler, California has been knocked over, and the perp’s tossed its assets in the ocean, leaving a religious-nut note of explanation. Just a prank, says Wheeler law enforcement. But the bank hires Jake Samson and his ever-sharp Watson, Rosie Vicente to find out who made the unauthorized withdrawal. As a storm brutalizes Wheeler, a bank employee slips in the mud and falls to her death.

*SUICIDE KING*

Jake's never been a big fan of politics, but Rosie invites him to a posh California fundraiser for an energetic gubernatorial candidate of the liberal underdog Vivo party, and Jake can't resist. It's all fun and political games until the candidate’s aide finds her boss in her backyard, hanging naked from an acacia tree. The police rule the death a suicide, but Jake and the aide suspect foul play, and she hires Jake to find the culprit. He finds campaign shenanigans, affairs, a possible German mafia connection, and more danger than our hero could possibly have imagined.

*ROYAL FLUSH*

Laid-back, unlicensed PI Jake Samson is understandably nervous about infiltrating a local Marin County neo-Nazi group called the Aryan Command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**idnight Raid *













September 1941.

100 Commando, a team of experienced and skilled soldiers, are preparing to make their next raid.

This time they are being sent to occupied Norway as part of ‘Operation Halberd’.

Their target: a factory used to make nitroglycerin, a key component for the enemy’s explosives.

However, the German troops have already caught wind of the British invasion and rapidly reinforcing their coastline.

And despite the Commandos' meticulous planning and thorough rehearsals they are bound to come up against unforeseen obstacles…

Will the Commandos manage to destroy their target?

Or will they become targets themselves in this deathly Midnight Raid?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*R**ex Dalton Thrillers: Books 4-6 (The Rex Dalton Series Boxset Book 2)*













Books 4 to 6 in JC Ryan's bestselling Rex Dalton series, available together for the first time!

*Sideswiped*

When Rex nearly bumps into someone from his former life, it’s time for Rex and Digger to get out of India. Rex goes to Thailand, where he plans to undergo cosmetic surgery to change his looks and hide from people in his past. But then he meets Sunstra. Her name means ‘girl with beautiful eyes’.

Right from the beginning they become fast friends, and before long there is a romance in the making. But then Sunstra disappears. Her family receives a ransom ultimatum: Sunstra is alive, but if her father doesn’t sell his land, she won’t stay that way for long.

It’s a race against the clock for Rex and Digger to save Sunstra’s life, and time is running out.

*The Inca Con*

Rex Dalton and Digger are exploring the remarkable history of Peru when they befriend a retired American couple. The couple invites them to join their expedition to a remote village high up in the Andes Mountains to inspect an archaeological site in which they want to invest.

But on arrival in the village, it doesn't take long for Rex to discover that his new friends are victims of a cleverly designed con. This con is run by people who will do anything to make sure Rex and Digger don't interfere.

*The French Girl*

Rex Dalton and Digger are looking forward to a trouble-free holiday on the idyllic islands of Vanuatu in the South Pacific Ocean. Swimming, playing on the beach, fishing, and hikes. Nothing but the laid-back lifestyle for the two of them.

Then Digger introduces Rex to a beautiful French girl, not once, but twice. Soon, Rex and the girl become good friends. Then she disappears, and Rex is accused of having something to do with it.

Thus, begins a series of dramatic and life-threatening events with international repercussions with Rex, Digger and the French girl in the center of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/13/22.

Currently free.

*C**harlie: Sam Ireland Thriller 1 (Sam Ireland Thriller Series) *













A blistering international thriller novel drenched in realism, enjoyed by fans of Reacher, Milton, Orphan X and The Gray Man. A father with a clandestine CV wants to raise his daughter in peace, but is drawn from a quiet life at sea into the dark corners of conspiracy, terrorism and exploitation. Much as he wants to, Sam can’t ignore the abuses brought before him, exacting retribution in unusual style, drawing on a skillset no adversary could have predicted.

The Sam Ireland Series is often based on real events not routinely covered in the media. There are elements of Sam’s military past, mystery, private surveillance and investigation, war, espionage and love. The novels are noted for their authenticity and believability, but they are, at heart, about the relationship between a father and daughter, who just want to be left alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/14/22.

Currently free.

*E**nemy of Man (The Chronicles of Kin Roland Book 1) *













Kin Roland is being hunted across the stars. And some of the monsters that want him are human.

Once, Kin Roland was legendary in Earth Fleet. A trooper without peer, a warrior without equal. He led the men and women of his unit across the war-torn world of Hellsbreach against humanity’s most feared enemy, the Reapers.

Until the day he took a stand.

Captured, tortured, and sentenced to death by Void Burial, he escaped and fled to Crashdown, a lost planet lying in the mouth of an unstable wormhole. Now, hidden among the castaways of Crater Town, he’s a fugitive, wanted by Earth Fleet and the Reapers alike.

A distant space battle propels a ravaged Earth Fleet Armada through the wormhole and a Reaper follows, relentless hunting the man who burned its world. Kin fights to save his new home and learns there are worse things in the galaxy than the nightmare stalking him.

The end is coming, and Roland’s sins will change the galaxy, for both monster and man, forever.

Enemy of Man: Book One in the Chronicles of Kin Roland


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**rmored Warrior Panzerter: The Red World War *




  








The Weekend Warriors. They're just like us until their country needs them.

As tensions rise on Mars, Lt. Paul Reiter leaves a comfortable position teaching history to serve his country. However, the enemy they face is as relentless as they are numerous.

When supersoldiers, piloting advanced mechs known as panzerters, surge over the border and threaten his home, Reiter and his ragtag band of citizen-soldiers face long odds of ever seeing their homes again.

Their chain of command is dead. Their hometown is overrun. The enemy advances like an avalanche, but these normal people are fighting back. With their own ageing panzerters, a ragtag group of survivors bands together in the face of impossible odds.

That's when Reiter finds himself in the cockpit of his country's newest Panzerter: the Panzerter VII LOWE. Now they have a fighting chance of saving their homeland, but against a threat as devious as they're aggressive, will it be enough?

If you're a fan of Gundam, Band of Brothers, or Battletech, you'll enjoy this military Sci-fi epic as humanity's second home experiences a global conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Magic Eaters: The Complete Fantasy Trilogy Plus Prequel (The Magic Eaters Trilogy) *




  







Book 1 Description:

A spoiled royal hungry for excitement. A young man who hates nobles. Can they foil a kidnapping before they fall prey to an enemy's deadly magic?

Seventeen-year-old Princess Nora Abrios is lonely and bored. Though she’s a frost eater who creates magical ice, she’d give anything for a chance to really cut loose. When a commoner’s flying antics capture her attention, she seizes the opportunity to partner up and escape her dreary palace duties.

Krey West’s girlfriend Zeisha disappeared weeks ago. He vowed to discover her fate. So when his unusual magic catches the eye of the privileged princess, he jumps at the chance to find his love by exploiting the monarchy he hates. But he’s surprised by his feisty new ally’s willingness to defy her family and dig deep into the nation’s darkest secrets…

As new evidence shocks Nora, she makes the fateful choice to flee the capital and join Krey in banishment. And when they uncover a sinister plot which runs darker than the disappearance of one girl, Krey resolves to do whatever it takes…even if he must face down a dragon.

Can Nora and Krey save Zeisha and expose a shadowy enemy, or will their prying spell their doom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Adrian's Undead Diary Omnibus: Volume One *




  








Collected in this zombie apocalypse boxed set are the first four books of the eight book, bestselling epic Adrian's Undead Diary.

The world crashed to pieces on June 23rd, 2010 and Adrian Ring wasn't anywhere near ready for it. He had no guns, no food, no friends around, a cat that wanted to slip out the back of the condo and a girlfriend trapped in the heart of the city.

This is the story of how he survived.

Bookie Monster Best series of 2014.

Book One: Dark Recollections
Beheading a zombie isn't easy in a world where you're more afraid of the living than the dead. Adrian Ring's simple life is thrown into chaos when the world is ripped apart by a plague of undead and legions of desperate survivors. Retreating to Auburn Lake Preparatory Academy, Adrian attempts to rescue friends and family on the way while dancing around his impending insanity over who and what he left behind, and evading maniac survivors. He saves his cat Otis, but shoots his mom. Pretty successful, all things considered. Of course, his sanity takes a hit as a result. Real, flawed, and raw, Dark Recollections is the first part of Adrian's own story of how he survived after "That Day." Told through his eyes as he talks to his laptop, affectionately named 'Mr. Journal," and through short stories that entwine with his tales that bring forth dark visions of a world being eaten alive by an unimaginable evil. Adrian's Undead Diary is an eight part epic about a solitary, guilt stricken man that didn't think he deserved to live, but realizes very soon that he survived, and suffered for a reason. Dark Recollections is the first book in the AUD series. It covers Adrian's journal entries from September 21st 2010, to December 1st, 2010. Intermingled with his personal diary entries, book one also contains the short stories Phil's Story, McGreevy's Report, and Soccer Mom. The second edition of the book contains slight revisions to the table of contents, a new foreword by the author, and some editorial revisions.

Book Two: Alone No More
Realizing you have a surviving neighbor after the world is overtaken by the undead isn't always a good thing. Unless that neighbor is the grumpy, armed and retired Green Beret Gilbert Donohue. In that case, finding out you've got a neighbor is a lot like hitting the proverbial jackpot. Adrian's piecemeal life on campus since "That Day" has been a struggle. Retrieving supplies from local neighborhoods filled with the walking dead has been dangerous for him, but he's stayed alive by being a little smarter than the other survivors, and a lot faster than the roaming, hungry zombies that have overtaken his home town, and the world. In Alone No More, the second installment in the smash hit series Adrian's Undead Diary, Adrian's life is poised to become even more complicated and dangerous when some familiar faces find their way to ALPA with some less than friendly folks on their tail. For the first time the breadth of Adrian's Apocalypse widens to reveal the death of one of the oldest cities of mankind in one of the most popular of all the AUD short stories: Jerusalem. Sometimes in the cold of winter, the only thing that can keep you warm is freshly spilled blood. Alone No More is the second entry in the AUD series, and covers Adrian's journal entries from December 3rd 2010 through December 27th 2010. Intermingled with his personal diary entries Alone No More also contains five short stories. One Mistake: The Last Stand of Hall B, Putting a Name to a Face, Exodus, Jerusalem, and The Chief.

Book Three: Midnight
Tap tap tap went the zombie on the bridge...

Book Four: The Failed Coward
A sinister darkness has finally cast its long shadow across the world, and Adrian Ring now suspects he's at the center of the maelstrom. And he's not alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stinkerton McPoo Goes to the Beach: The Second Hilarious Rhyming Adventure from the Stinkerton McPoo Children's Book Series (Ages 3 - 9) *




  








The highly anticipated second book in the wildly popular Stinkerton McPoo Children's Book series is now available!
"5 Stars, Must Read" - Reedsy Discovery

Perhaps you’re familiar with Stinkerton McPoo?
The finest of dogs, and the friendliest too.
For this introduction, in case you’ve not met,
Stinkerton’s known as the gassiest pet!

Her rear end is famous, I’m sorry to say,
For horrid expulsions that end in dismay!
If you ever should meet her, be sure to take care.
As the smell from her bottom can poison the air!

Stinkerton McPoo (known for being the world’s stinkiest and gassiest dog) seems to find herself in trouble no matter where she goes! In this cleverly written and beautifully illustrated second book in the best-selling Stinkerton McPoo Dog Series, McPoo and family are heading to the beach. Before long, Stinkerton’s nose is caught by the smell of something delicious and she runs off to investigate. Causing mayhem everywhere she goes, and leaving clouds of stinky green gas in her wake – Stinkerton soon has an angry mob pursuing her all around the seaside. Swimming out to sea to make her escape she comes upon a turtle in need of rescue. Will Stinkerton manage to make amends and find her way back to her family?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stinkerton McPoo Goes Exploring: The Hilarious Rhyming Adventures of the World's Gassiest Dog *



  








"A hilarious, rollicking adventure about a smelly dog for kids of all ages to enjoy" - Reedsy Discovery
"Hilarious and Relatable, A Must Read" "Delightful" "Fun Read for the Whole Family" - Reader Reviews
*Featured on LoveReading4Kids "Indie Books We Love"*
*Featured Book on Reedsy Discovery*

This is the tale of Stinkerton McPoo.
The finest of dogs and the friendliest too.
Now you may be asking, “But what’s with that name?”
To call a dog Stinkerton seems like a shame.
She’s wonderful company, except for, alas…
Stinkerton suffers from terrible gas!

A wonderfully written, cleverly rhyming adventure about a lovable, mischievous, and more-than-slightly-gassy dog named Stinkerton McPoo. In this hilarious and beautifully illustrated book, Stinkerton manages to escape from her garden and runs off to have her own adventure. Mayhem quickly ensues as she sneaks into the Butcher's shop to make off with a delicious string of sausages! Before long, she soon finds herself in trouble with the entire village chasing after her! Every time it looks like her luck has run out, she manages to escape using her famously stinky secret weapon! Will she manage to keep the sausages and find her way back home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*It's My Party: A Royal Romantic Comedy (Seven Brides for Seven Mothers Book 3) *



  








***All books in the series read as standalones.


"... a superb story with brilliant dialogue, and a great interplay between all the different personalities therein. Highly recommended for those seeking high-quality chick lit with wit, sass, and plot aplenty." --Readers Favorite, 5 stars


High off her success of playing matchmaker for both of her sons, lodge owner Ruby Cavanaugh decides to try her hand pairing other eligible singles—starting with her executive chef and her new event coordinator.

Party planner Claire Choate has a cheating boyfriend who also happens to be her boss. After visiting Oregon for her brother's wedding—which didn't even happen—Claire is offered a job that gets her out of LA for good. How can she pass up an opportunity like that?

Even though he has little time for a social life, executive chef Geoffrey Bere loves his job. After a past complication left him gun shy about workplace entanglements, he lives by a strict, "no dating co-workers" policy. But when Claire Choate arrives on the scene, he finds himself ready to break his own rule.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Missing - Caught Red Handed (Ryan Mallardi Private Investigations Book 3) *




  







Two beautiful women go missing in Ocala, Florida. One of them, everyone seems to be looking for and the other one is reported missing by David Evans, who knows her for less than a month.

Ryan Mallardi, PI, is hired to search for both women by different people and for different reasons. While his personal life goes upside down, through no fault of his own this time, he tries to turn it right side up again while finding the two women.
Going on instinct, Ryan unravels the mysteries of why both women disappeared. Through intuition, wit, surveillance and some other maybe-illegal tactics, Ryan finds out where the women went, who's responsible for lying, murder and the coverup.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sweet Saboteur (The Cozy Café Mysteries Book 1) *



  








USA today bestselling author C. A. Phipps brings you Book 1 in the Cozy Café Series!

The Cozy Café has problems—big problems!

Hounded by deadly gossip and the power hungry mayor, Scarlett's determined not to give in to the pressure to close the family business. She intends to turn things around and give her sisters a better life.

When a murder in Cozy Hollow points to the café as a likely cause, she must put all fears aside to solve the mystery before everything she's fought to keep safe is lost. Or worse!

The Cozy Café mysteries are light, cozy mysteries featuring a family-focused café owner who discovers she's a talented amateur sleuth—and a magnet for animals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chocolate Centered Cozy Mysteries Books 1 - 4 (Chocolate Centered Cozy Mystery Series Boxed Sets) *



  







Start a fun cozy mystery series with two chocolate-making sleuths, an adorable pot-bellied pig and a cheeky cat, with the first four books in the bestselling Chocolate Centered Cozy Mystery Series in this box set.

When Ally Sweet’s marriage ends in a messy divorce, she returns to her hometown for a break with her cheeky cat, Peaches, in tow to visit her grandmother, Charlotte. The bond between her and her much-loved grandmother is as strong as ever and she loves spending time with her and her lovable pot-bellied pig, Arnold.

Along with chocolate making at her grandmother’s chocolate shop and a new romance with a hunky detective, her days are filled with helping solve more than a few baffling murder mysteries with her grandmother, their animal sidekicks and a few quirky, chocolate-shop regulars. Ally soon realizes that Blue River is home, and what started off as a few days break has turned into a new beginning.

This box set includes:

The Sweet Smell of Murder
A Deadly Delicious Delivery
A Bitter Sweet Murder
A Treacherous Tasty trail


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Winner Maker *



  








“A true page-turner…packed with kidnapping, murder, manhunts and conspiracy.” — BlueInk Reviews (starred review)

Bob Fiske — the 74-year-old dinosaur who’s taught Honors English and coached varsity football for five decades — is missing.

To his Winners, class favorites Fiske designated over the years for their potential to “Live Big,” it’s heartbreaking. Fiske did more than inspire with soaring oratory; he supported their ambitions into adulthood. Four of his brightest former stars reunite to find him, putting high-octane careers on hold, slipping police barricades, racing into the wilds of Northern Michigan for clues about the fate of their legendary mentor.

Others don’t see a legend. They see an elitist whose time has passed.

As the search unfolds, churning up feints and betrayal and explosive secrets from the Winners’ own pasts, each must decide how far they’ll go for Fiske. Will the truth affirm him? Or has this cult of hyper-achievement spawned a thing so vile none of their lives will survive intact?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Perfect Death (Brannon House Book 1) *



  








A deadly cover-up. A haunted house. Returning home might be the last thing she ever does.

Kenzi Bannon left her painful childhood behind for the glitz and glamour of California. But when her estranged sister commits suicide, she’s forced to return to her abandoned family house. Unexpectedly made guardian to her grieving teenaged niece, Kenzi becomes increasingly convinced her sister’s death was murder.

Devastated by shocking evidence proving Kenzi’s theory, the pair scour the ramshackle house for clues. But when eerie sounds echo through the hallways and the real killer comes after them, she must work fast to unmask the true culprit.

Can Kenzi and her niece get justice for her sister before they follow her into an early grave?

The Perfect Death is the pulse-pounding first book in the Brannon House domestic thriller series. If you like mysterious deaths and spine-chilling suspense, then you’ll love USA Today bestselling author Stacy Claflin’s haunting tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Winter's Rage: A Byron Tibor Thriller*



  








Special forces veteran Byron Tibor is back in Winter’s Rage, the latest book from acclaimed thriller writer, Sean Black, author of the bestselling Ryan Lock series.

After years as a government trouble-shooter, working in the most dangerous places in the world, Byron suffered a breakdown. Enrolled in a special DARPA experiment known as the ‘guilt-free soldier’ program, Byron’s PTSD is cured, and he is given augmented powers. But his newfound abilities leave him isolated and prone to unpredictable rages.

Now, hunted by the government, Byron has taken refuge in the remote Appalachian town of Winter’s Rage.
But Byron’s peaceful existence is about to be shattered by the arrival of a troubled young woman on the run from a violent drug cartel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Steel Trap: A Jack Steel Action Mystery Thriller, Book 4 (A Jack Steel Thriller) *



  








When Steel picks up a CIA asset with classified intel in the Bahamas,
his team is hit hard and the mission blows up.

~The Jack Steel series is now in development for a major motion picture.~
~Gold Medal, Thrillers, Readers' Favorite~
~Gold Medal, Thriller, IAN Book of the Year Awards & Finalist Action Adventure
~2nd Place IAN FICTION Book of the Year Winner~

A Russian Oligarch and an SVR Russian operative will stop at nothing to prevent Steel from delivering intel that will expose the criminality of a hundred powerful men.

Fighting for his life, Steel asks for help from an old acquaintance—a reluctant cartel hitman. Worse, Steel's partner, Christie, has a family emergency and she has to leave Steel—but even Montana isn’t going to be safe. Steel will do anything to deliver the CIA asset, but a twisted mercenary is setting a trap—and Steel's own team isn't even sure they can trust each other...

Steel Trap is the fourth book in the high-octane Jack Steel thriller series. If you like action-packed scenes, formidable threats, and electric characters, then you’ll love Geoffrey Saign’s heart-stopping adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mating in Captivity: A Memoir *


  







Winner, 2020 Timothy Miller Outstanding Book Award (given by the Communal Studies Association)
2020 Eric Hoffer Awards: First Runner-Up, Memoir; finalist for the First Horizon Award and the Grand Prize
Finalist, 2019 Firecracker Award in Creative Nonfiction (CLMP)
A Best Indie Memoir of 2018 (Kirkus Reviews) 

When recent Harvard grad Helen Zuman moved to Zendik Farm in 1999, she was thrilled to discover that the Zendiks used go-betweens to arrange sexual assignations, or “dates,” in cozy shacks just big enough for a double bed and a nightstand. Here, it seemed, she could learn an honest version of the mating dance—and form a union free of “Deathculture” lies. No one spoke the truth: Arol, the Farm’s matriarch, crushed any love that threatened her hold on her followers’ hearts. An intimate look at a transformative cult journey, Mating in Captivity shows how stories can trap us and free us, how miracles rise out of crisis, how coercion feeds on forsaken self-trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/14/22.

*History of Russia: From the Mongol Invasion to the Putin Era, Discover the History of the World Largest Country (Easy History) *



  








*Interested in the history of Russia? The largest country in the world hides a complex treasure trove of secrets that's just as big as its size — Keep reading!*
Russia has a rich and fascinating history that spans thousands of years. But, unless you're a historian, it can be difficult to know where to start learning about it all.

That's why "History of Russia" by renowned history buff Jim Barrow is the perfect touchpoint. This comprehensive guide into the world of interesting Russian characters and events lays out everything you need to know by period — from the Mongol Invasion to the Putin Era.

Plus, with an easy-to-read format, you can expect to learn all about Russian history in a fun and engaging way.

*In this comprehensive book, you will:*

Deep dive into the first settlements and how the Mongols were able to invade this great nation
Witness the birth of the great House of Romanovs — yes, THOSE Romanovs
Get to know compelling characters, including Peter the Great and Catherine the Great
Immerse yourself in the rich beginnings of the Russian Empire and how that set the foundations of modern-day Russia
Learn all about how Russia fared during the Napoleonic invasion, the first World War, the Russian Revolution, and the Civil War
Learn how the Soviet Union and communism came to be and how this shaped Russia's future
Educate yourself on the Perestroika and the abolishment of the Soviet Union
Get to know Russia as it is today, including how the Putin era and some recent events impacted its global influence
And more!

Indeed, there's a lot to cover when it comes to Russia's enthralling history. So, whether you're a student looking to write a paper about it, or simply a history buff who's looking to quench their curiosity, "History of Russia" has everything you need... and more!

"History of Russia" is one part of the compelling Easy History series and seeks to make learning history fun and easy for anyone!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Warrior Born: Vengeance awaits... (Trigellian Universe - Warrior Series Book 3) *




  








He was exiled to the Galactic Rim... with an expendable crew in a ship that shouldn’t exist.

Their corrupt military leaders sent them on a one-way mission to die.

He chose vengeance instead...

Fast paced science fiction adventure, space fleet and military sci fi of deep betrayal, corruption and incompetence at the highest level of the Admiralty.

Captain Aldo Lath is hated by his Commanders for his battle competence, battle commendations and for befriending the human hero of the Slave War.

Exiled to the distant edge of the galaxy with a crew of miss-fits, they are tasked with the tough and often fatal work of repairing perimeter battle drones.

They discovered the ship they were in had a special purpose. And, it wasn’t to save them. The arrogant, corrupt and incompetent Admiralty Elite cared only about prestige, power and money.

They secretly funneled expired, weapons grade resources to The Verge expecting Lath and his crew to ferry the ship out to the waiting pirates… and die.

Except, Lath and his crew refused to go quietly into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dinosaur Wars: Earthfall *




  







Star Wars meets Jurassic Park as dinosaurs return to earth from space. Action-packed adventure for all age groups.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mapton on Sea: Laughter, Tears and Mayhem at the British Seaside *




  







Stella loves her life in London, far from the foul-mouthed, flame-haired grandmother who raised her. Then Stella gets the dreaded call in the middle of the night; Gina has taken a tumble. Soon Stella finds herself trapped with Gina in the crazy coastal town of Mapton-on-Sea. Can Stella and Gina ever truly reconcile? As the June temperature soars, they, and the residents of Mapton, are in for an hilariously explosive summer. For a sprinkle of romance, mobility scooter gangs, and misbehaving dogs, you’re invited to Mapton-on-Sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Hopeless Murder (A Hope Walker Mystery Book 1) *




  








A funny cozy mystery series full of bold women, a quirky and lovable town, and one seriously hopeless romance.

It's been one helluva morning... And Hope hasn't even found the body. At least not yet.

After a twelve year absence, investigative reporter Hope Walker is back home in Hopeless, Idaho.

And it's not going well. It seems the town and its citizens haven't changed much.
Still weird. Still nosy. And a few of them? Downright hateful.
And now Hope has a serious problem.

Because one of the hateful is dead. And she's the prime suspect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Into the Lion's Den: (A Christian Amateur Sleuth Mystery) (Reverend Margot Quade Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *



  








She'll need the courage of Daniel to survive this lion's den.

Reverend Margot Quade never expected to be dropped in the midst of a murder. She just wanted to get reacquainted with her hometown of Port Marie, Vermont, maybe find her place in the world again after serving her tour of duty. But when a friendly dinner with a member of her unit turns deadly, she's pulled into a mystery she can't help but solve.

Then things go from dead to worse when she and all the suspects are stuck in the victim's home during the worst snowstorm her little town has seen in decades. Now she'll need more than a prayer to discover the truth behind who wanted the victim out of the picture ... and to stay alive herself. To complicate matters, her strained relationship with her cousin, who just happens to be the attending officer, threatens to ruin the whole investigation.

Can Margot and her cousin set aside their differences and bring a killer to justice? Or will the real reason behind the murder haunt Margot as much as her past?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Louisiana Longshot (A Miss Fortune Mystery, Book 1) *




  








It was a hell of a long shot....

CIA assassin Fortune Redding is about to undertake her most difficult mission ever—in Sinful, Louisiana. With a leak at the CIA and a price placed on her head by one of the world's largest arms dealers, Fortune has to go off-grid, but she never expected to be this far out of her element. Posing as a former beauty queen turned librarian in a small bayou town seems worse than death to Fortune, but she's determined to fly below the radar until her boss finds the leak and puts the arms dealer out of play. Unfortunately, she hasn't even unpacked a suitcase before her newly inherited dog digs up a human bone in her backyard.

Thrust into the middle of a bayou murder mystery, Fortune teams up with a couple of seemingly sweet old ladies whose looks completely belie their hold on the little town. To top things off, the handsome local deputy is asking her too many questions. If she's not careful, this investigation might blow her cover and get her killed. Armed with her considerable skills and a group of elderly ladies the locals dub The Geritol Mafia, Fortune has no choice but to solve the murder before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The DI Skelgill Series Books 5-7: compelling British crime mysteries (Detective Inspector Skelgill Boxset Book 2) *



  








Novels 5, 6 & 7 in the popular DI Skelgill series: Murder by Magic, Murder in the Mind and Murder at the Wake.

Introducing the recalcitrant Cumbrian detective Daniel Skelgill, and his loyal lieutenants, long-suffering Londoner DS Leyton and local high-flyer DS Emma Jones.

Set amidst the ancient landscapes of England’s Lake District, this expanding series of standalone murder mysteries has won acclaim across five continents, from Australia to Japan and India, and from Brazil to Canada and the United States of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Granite Key (Arkana Archaeology Mystery Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








In the untold millennia before patriarchy was born, the world was a very different place….



Series Finale Award Nominated as Best Mystery of the Month
For Fans of Archaeology Adventure, Alternative History Thrillers, and Treasure Hunt Mysteries

THE ARKANA SERIES
Meet the Arkana: a secret society of antiquarians devoted to unearthing the buried past of humanity. Continent by continent, dig site by dig site, artifact by artifact, they have amassed troves of curiosities that contradict recorded history.

Their greatest find is almost within reach, but somebody else wants it too, and his future plans for the world don’t include peace and equality. The Arkana and their adversaries launch a global treasure hunt that could rewrite history or end it completely. Only one faction can win. More importantly, only one can survive.

Volume 1 - The Granite Key
In THE GRANITE KEY, an antique dealer is murdered for a mysterious cipher stone that reveals the location of a collection of ancient artifacts. The victim's sister Cassie is stunned when she learns about her sibling's double life as an Arkana agent. She's even more stunned to discover the role she's about to play in helping the Arkana recover the cache.

Along with two field agents, she travels to Crete to hunt for clues, unaware that ruthless foes are only steps behind. Will Cassie and her new team find what they seek before a Minoan crypt buries them along with their quest? THE GRANITE KEY holds the answer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Trial by Sabotage: An Amateur Sleuth, Private Investigator Adventure (Hartman and Malone Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Two sisters, one messy court case, and two handsome sidekicks add up to one helluva ride!

A high-speed pursuit was the last thing Anna expected when she set out on a road trip to the spa with her sister. But, when you learn your sister is the main focus of an FBI investigation, plans tend to change.

A deadly crime boss is hell-bent on wrecking her sister’s blossoming legal career, and now it’s not only her future in the balance—Anna has an arrest warrant waiting for her too! If the FBI can catch up with her, that is.

With danger around every corner, keeping her sister alive and out of jail won’t be easy.

About as easy as trusting her sister’s partner on the case while knowing someone in their office is out to get them. Or as easy as teaming up with that partner’s brother who’s busy investigating how to do as little as possible for the weekend.

So much for a quiet weekend at the spa!

Can Anna learn to work with a stranger long enough to find the mastermind behind the sabotage before the crime takes them all down?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Truth Lies: Book #4 in the Grifter’s Daughter Series (Grifter's Daughter) *




  








FIRST FIRE ALL THE LAWYERS—
THEN PLAN A PRISON BREAK
While unwinding from her most recent criminal masterwork, one-of-a-kind con artist Dani Silver receives some harsh news: her much beloved brother has gone missing. Dani immediately uses her ample resources to dig up his whereabouts: it turns out he’s stuck in prison after being framed as a drug dealer. After being railroaded, the poor guy got doomed to a life sentence in solitary confinement.

Dani won’t stand for this—he’s her favorite brother, after all, and and not only that, just about everybody’s favorite person. A great guy who’s the exact opposite of Dani and her infamous grifter father—an honest man.

And sure enough, it turns out he not only saw something he shouldn’t have--he has proof. Hence the infinite jailtime.

Easy peasy, then—all Dani has to do is assemble a crack team to perform the most unthinkable of cons: a jailbreak. And then clear her brother of his alleged crimes. And incidentally somehow make some cash while doing it—because crack jailbreak teams don’t come cheap.

A recipe for a truly rollicking ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*My War Story: The WWII Memoir of Private Bill Lowcock 2/19th Battalion A.I.F *



  








At age 21, William (Bill) Mackenzie Lowcock enlisted in the AIF and found himself in Singapore. A few months later, just shy of his 22nd birthday, he found himself a Prisoner of War. What followed for Bill was three years of forced POW labour on the infamous Thai-Burma Railway (the Death Railway). This is his story.

--//-- from the Back Cover --//--

Sixteen-year-old William (Bill) Mackenzie Lowcock enlisted in the militia and, at the breakout of World War II, served on guard duty on various key infrastructures in Sydney and its surrounds.

Keen to serve Australia, at age twenty-one, Bill joined the AIF and soon found himself in Singapore, serving as a Private in the 2/19 Infantry Battalion, Administrative HQ. Known to his comrades as “Lofty” thanks to his 6’2” height, Bill’s experiences in Singapore and Malaysia tell—in a matter-of-fact way—the realities of day-to-day military life.

This all changed when in 1941, Japan entered the war.

Just a few months later in 1942, just shy of Bill’s twenty-second birthday, he found himself a Prisoner of War when Singapore surrendered to the Japanese.

What followed for Bill was three years of forced POW labour on the infamous Thai-Burma Railway. Known as the Death Railway, of the 13,000 Australians forced to work there, almost 3,000 perished. Despite many close calls, Bill emerged as one of the lucky ones.

Bill’s story charts his experiences throughout this period, retold in Bill’s characteristically understated, humble tones, a candid story of survival—but told with humour and free of pessimism or woe despite obviously horrendous conditions.

This book is dedicated to the memory of Private Bill Lowcock, and to all those who have served.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/15/22.

Currently free.

*Donut Hole: A Marine’s Real-Life Battles in Vietnam During 1967 and 68 Marines, 1st Force Logistical Command Clutch Platoon *


  







This Book is in Color...Pocket Size book. This book does not explore the religious aspects of war. Your very belief is tested in combat, you must kill your enemy, or your enemy will kill you – that is the simple, hard cold fact. Because in my humble opinion, War is hell on Earth. Evil roams freely in War, and it will kill you, one way or another, with its evil intent. Nightmares are common and, in their fantasy, never reflect the real horror and the reality that War can bring to your mind. No matter what your personal spiritual beliefs are, you will be tested. The conduct of your intent will be your judge for life. It is your second guessing that can be dangerous to you. A wise Philosopher once said in Greece, “If you want real peace, you must always prepare for War.” This book is about war. It tells my experiences of the paths I took as a United States Marine in Vietnam. The mouths of many soldiers will say the same – the same soldiers who had shared my paths with the experiences of my many paths in life. I have not shared these words or reflections with anyone, except in bits and pieces, and that too, with other veterans in the form of bunker talk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/16/22.

Currently free.

*The Grifter's Daughter: Book #1 in the Grifter’s Daughter Series*



  








IMAGINE YOU STOLE A MILLION DOLLARS –
FROM YOUR FIANCÉ. ON THE EVE OF YOUR WEDDING.
Dani Silver doesn’t have to imagine. She just did it. And she’s got big plans for her share of that million in cash she and her father scammed from her billionaire fiancé (although strictly speaking, that might make him her ex-fiancé.)

Now she’s going to run her own operation—a long con, a dying art currently practiced by only a few old-timers. Fortunately, she learned from the best con man still living, as he’s happy to remind Dani…often—Leroy “Pops” Amadeus Logan, who happens to be herpops.

Dani—or Mona Pasternelli, or Carly McNair, or any number of aliases she can pull out of her pocket—has gotten by for the past couple of decades on small cons. She’s got a con for every occasion. Need to get rid of your abusive husband? No murder necessary…it’s so much more satisfying to just mess with him and screw up his life.

Thanks to her ex-fiancé, she can afford to put up the front money for the sting she’s got in mind, and she’s looking for a mark. But not just any mark. Her idea of going sort of straight requires that the mark be crooked and really deserving of being fleeced.

The perfect candidate appears in the person of a televangelist who talked the widowed mother of a friend into signing over her house to his church. When the plan runs riotously amok, Dani goes back to Pops for help in figuring out where she went wrong. She backtracks, adjusts course, and—with her delightfully cockamamie crew in tow—the game is on again!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*They Will Be Coming for Us (The Jovian Duology Book 1) *




  








"I can only think of one word to describe the journey this author took me on, and that is "Wow!"—C. Orville McLeish, Amazon Reviewer

“A young woman's greatest dreams and darkest nightmares are pivoted against each other in [this] dynamic sci-fi thriller.”—BookLife Review
In this gripping sci-fi thriller, Svetlana Peterman has met her soul mate in Andrew Jovian, a young astronomer who works for Starbright International, the aerospace company his wealthy parents own. Once married, they make a home in Kirksberg, Pennsylvania, a small town famous for a UFO sighting that occurred in the 1960s. Svetlana is, for once, truly happy, except that Andrew’s family is strange, and not in a normal-strange kind of way.

Preoccupied with only two things—the night sky and carrying on their family lineage—the Jovians lack social skills and often pry into Svetlana’s personal life. Her intimidating mother-in-law demands she get busy fulfilling her reproductive duty to the family, and Andrew’s eccentric uncle seems to be able to read her mind.

Feeling bullied and wanting a career before motherhood, Svetlana takes precautions but ends up pregnant anyway. But that’s the least of her worries when she discovers the Jovians have a monumental secret that will change her fate (and that of her child’s) forever—a secret so powerful, it could alter the course of mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Maelstorm (Gideon Rayne Book 1)*




  








A hundred years from now, everything you know will be gone.

Growing up an orphan in privately run New Britain, Gideon Rayne had just one dream: to work for Kaoteck Industries as one of the Constables. But when selection day comes around, nothing goes as expected.

Soon, Gideon is entrusted with a miraculous suit of high-tech armor, and thrown into a terrifying adventure that puts him on a collision course with forces darker than he never knew existed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Phantom Echo: A Sci-Fi Thriller (Singularverse Book 1) *




  







His search for a killer will put him in the crosshairs.


The body of a college student is dumped in an alley far from campus. Is it a case of bad timing, or a drug deal gone wrong?

As the detective assigned to the case, Nathan Miller suspects something more sinister behind it. Convincing his superiors of this won't be easy, though, and following his instincts will require more than just bending the law. He may need to break it.

But when his pursuit leads him to Syria, and then London, he's forced to seek aid from the Phantoms—allies who might be enemies. Will they help the killer he's after, or join him in seeing justice served?

Follow Nathan on an action-packed adventure, perfect to read as a stand-alone or part of the larger Singularverse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Singularity: A Sci-Fi Thriller (Singularverse Book 2) *




  








*It takes a certain kind of evil to save this city.*


Nathan works outside the law he’s sworn to uphold. As a rogue detective, he rules the streets of Union City through fear and intimidation. But nothing lasts forever.

He has been betrayed. If the damning allegations stick, Nathan will lose everything. Including his freedom. When his search for the traitor uncovers a greater evil preying upon the innocent though, he’s left with a choice.

*Is he the hero they need, or the villain they fear?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dawn: Stories of the Singularverse*




  








Past, present, and future collide in this collection of stories from the heart of the Singularverse.

Discover the origin of the Baetylus Stone. Witness the tragedy that gave rise to Nathan Miller. Experience the Big One through the eyes of one family. Navigate the corridors of power in the hunt for augments. Fear the reckoning to come.

Catch up with all your favorite characters, and prepare to meet new ones, in the next chapter of this epic saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Witch Way to Nightshade (A Nightshade Village Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








From early childhood, Salem Donovan had always felt she was different. But she hadn’t perceived the extent of her powers…or the fact she was a witch.

An elderly woman moving in across the street sets off a series of events that leads to Salem attending Nightshade Village, a college for women with “special abilities.”

But upon arrival at the bizarre school, just as Salem’s true purpose reveals itself, tragedy strikes, and one of their own dies mysteriously.

Will Salem be able to use her growing powers to solve the mystery surrounding the witch’s death? Or will her own life be in jeopardy before she can realize her full potential?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Falling into Magic : Destiny Falls Mystery & Magic Series Book 1 *



  








An accidental journey through a magic mirror. A portal to an enchanted land. A mysterious family she never knew she had. Hayden's life is upended with the wonder of Destiny Falls. But it is tainted by the danger that brought her here and that threatens her newfound family. Can Hayden and her sassy sidekick remove the threat, so that she can begin her magical new life in this captivating world?

~~~ Nominated by The Cozy Escape Book Club for BEST BOOK in the Cozy Escape Awards ~~~


…When Hayden was a child, she lost her cat. Adults told her the cat ran away, but she knew the truth. The mirror had taken her. She knew because the mirror gave her a glimpse of an alternate world and had nearly pulled her in, so she was certain the cat had suffered that fate.

Twenty years later, Hayden discovers the secret of the mirror when she is thrust into it. She learns of an enchanted world she never knew existed, and a family she never knew she had.

But danger brought her here, and it followed her. Now, Hayden is on a mission to remove the threat, so that she can begin her magical, meaningful new life in this enchanted world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sweet Baked Mysteries - Books 1-6 (Cozy Mystery Collections Book 1)*




  








*Welcome to Hanmer Springs. Small Town. Big Secrets.*
With a divorce pending and her career hanging in the balance, Holly Waterston returns to her hometown of Hanmer Springs to lick her wounds. The last thing she expects is for a series of murders to occur in the township.

As each crime unfolds, Holly and her sister Crystal must roll up their sleeves and get to work if they're to track down the culprits while keeping themselves and their neighbors safe.

Not to mention, they need to keep the township of Hanmer Springs well-stocked with their delicious array of freshly-baked cupcakes.

This boxed set contains the following titles to keep you guessing and keep the murderers on their toes!

1: Cupcakes and Conspiracies
2: Strawberries and Suffering
3: Blueberries and Bereavement
4: Pumpkin Spice and Poisoning
5: Raspberries and Retaliation
6: Cinnamon and Sinfulness

These Sweet Baked Mysteries are certified allergy-free of the following ingredients:
No Swearing
No Gore
No Graphic Scenes
and absolutely No Cliffhangers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Florence (Dave Slater Mystery Novels Book 3) *




  








How many of us have a guilty secret? Maybe there’s something in your past you’d rather no-one else knew but how bad would it have to be for you to commit murder to keep it quiet?

A little old man has been found dead in his home. It’s sad, but these things happen all the time. DS Dave Slater is asked to investigate but he can see nothing suspicious to report. But then the old man’s house is ransacked.

Of course, it could be an opportunist burglar, but Slater gets the feeling someone was looking for something specific, and now he thinks maybe he was wrong about the old man’s death. But what did the old man have in his possession that would cost his life?

And then there’s Florence, an elusive, ghost-like, figure sometimes seen around town in the early hours. Who she really is, and where she comes from, no-one really knows. Slater & Norman feel she’s involved in some way, and the answer must lie in the past. But how far back must they go to find it?

If you like British Detectives, you’ll love the way this third book in the Slater & Norman Mystery series brings believable characters to life, to create an intriguing murder mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jack Dillon Dublin Tales, Volumes 1-7*




  






*The first seven books in the best selling Jack Dillon Dublin Tales series:

Welcome, Sweet Dreams, Mirror Mirror, Silver Bullet, Fair City Blues, Spade Work, and Madeline Missing.


“Witty, clever and riveting. US Marshall Jack Dillon is sent to Dublin where the door on his career is about to be slammed shut, better hang on for a wild ride…” - Criminal Behavior*


*Have you met Jack Dillon?*


*He's a US Marshal who ends up on ‘special assignment’ in Dublin. The Irish Mob, the Russian Mob, corruption, bodies, murders, vendettas, a target on his back . . . it’s a busy time!


Jack Dillon Dublin Tales, you're about to be throughly entertained.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blackquest 40 *




  








BlueInk Review: "A Die Hard sequel for the #meToo era ... chockfull of thrilling action ... a page-turning thriller."

Clarion Reviews: "Exhilarating. Unpredictable developments arise in every chapter, and chapters typically end on cliffhangers."

Deb Bollinger has no time for corporate training.

Her company’s top engineer at just twenty-seven, Deb has blocked off her day for the one project she truly cares about: the launch of Carebnb, an app that finds spare beds for the homeless. When she’s told all employees must drop everything for some busywork exercise called Blackquest 40, it’s an easy no.

Trouble is, her bosses aren’t really asking.

Blackquest 40 is the mother of all corporate trainings. A near-impossible project to be completed in forty straight hours. No phones. No internet. Sleeping on cots. Nobody in, nobody out.

Deb finds the whole setup creepy and authoritarian. When a Carebnb issue necessitates her leaving the office, she heads for the door.

What’s the worst that could happen?

Armed commandos, HVAC-duct chases, a catastrophic master plan that gets darker by the hour — Blackquest 40 is a fresh take on the Die Hard formula, layering smart-drones and a modern heroine onto the classic action tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/16/22.

Currently free.


*Jeff Edwards Military Thriller 3-Book Box Set (USS Towers Series): Sea of Shadows; The Seventh Angel; Sword of Shiva *




  








This box set of award-winning naval warfare thrillers from Jeff Edwards includes all three books of the USS Towers series: Sea of Shadows, The Seventh Angel, and Sword of Shiva.

These novels have accumulated more than 1,200 Five-Star ratings and reviews, and are boxed together for the first time!


THE BOOKS:

Sea of Shadows (Book #1) 1,085 Ratings and Reviews, Average 4.4 Stars

The only way to survive is to change the rules.

A minor accident at a German nuclear power plant, a Biological Warfare attack on the British Embassy in Washington, DC, and a secret arms deal combine to drive a trusted NATO Ally into an illegal alliance with a rogue Middle Eastern state. With the world hovering on the brink of war, a handful of U.S. Navy warships must track down and destroy a wolfpack of state-of-the-art submarines.

The adversary is skilled in deception and incredibly lethal. Out-gunned, out-maneuvered, and out-thought, the U.S. Navy crews must throw the rulebook out the window, to become every bit as devious and deadly as their enemy.

The Seventh Angel (Book #2) 485 Ratings and Reviews, Average 4.4 Stars

The world has forgotten the true nature of terror. It’s about to be reminded.

A military revolt in southeastern Russia puts a former hard-line Soviet leader in command of a ballistic missile submarine and its arsenal of nuclear weapons. His goal: re-ignite the communist revolution and recapture the glory of the fallen Soviet Union. Without warning, Russia, Japan, and the United States become hostages in a scheme of international nuclear blackmail. When the warheads start falling and people begin dying, no one can pretend that it’s a bluff.

As the earth rushes toward extinction, a lone U.S. Navy warship must penetrate the Siberian ice pack to destroy the submarine before it can destroy the world.

It may already be too late.

Sword of Shiva (Book #3) 516 Reviews, Average 4.5 Stars

A single spark can ignite a war that consumes the world.

Three Tibetan rebels attack a train carrying Chinese soldiers into the Tibet Autonomous Region. The insurgents escape across the Himalayas into India, unaware that the son of China’s First Vice-Premier lays maimed and dying among the burning wreckage of the train.

As an escalating series of retaliations drive China and India toward outright war, hostilities spill over into the sea, and the Bay of Bengal becomes a crucible of naval warfare.

The president of the United States orders a U.S. Navy strike group into the area as a stabilizing force, but the situation between the two nations has already deteriorated beyond any hope of peaceful resolution.

With Asia sliding toward annihilation, a small force of U.S. warships must defeat the Chinese Navy to preempt the coming firestorm.

The fuse has already been lit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/17/22.

Currently Free.

*SUCH A GOOD GIRL: An urgently timely gripping mystery with a heartbreaking twist (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 9) *




  








FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas faces a devious plan in multi-million-copy bestselling author Willow Rose’s blood-rushing thriller of murder and revenge.

A girl falls from the penthouse floor of an apartment in Washington, D.C.

Media Mogul Richard Wanton owns the apartment and is seen standing on the balcony when the girl falls.

He is accused of killing her, but the FBI struggles to find enough solid evidence to convict him.

They have a witness, someone who was in the apartment when it happened, but she doesn’t want to talk to them.

She’ll only speak to one person, ex-FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas. The problem is, Eva Rae Thomas has no interest in talking to her.

As a matter of fact, she’d rather see this woman dead than have to face her.

But Eva Rae Thomas isn’t someone who can leave a case alone, especially not when she starts to ask questions and things aren’t adding up.

As she digs in deeper—with the entire world watching—she soon finds herself in too deep and realizes she can’t trust anyone’s motives.

But by then, it is too late, and the killer is already tracking her down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tentacles and Teeth (Land of Szornyek Book 1) *




  








The apocalypse wasn't what anyone expected--no rising flood waters, no zombies, no nuclear bombs. Instead, monsters. Their sudden invasion left the world in shatters, and now, decades later, all that's left of human civilization are a few nomadic bands struggling to survive off the land.

Askari was born to this world, and lives, fights, and survives alongside the community that raised her. But when she breaks one too many of the community's rules, her punishment is severe: leave.

Armed with her bow and blade, Askari sets off alone, guided only by a map and the promise that if she can find a book hidden in a nearby town, then she can return. But what can one person do alone in such a harsh, violent landscape? How will she survive?

Askari faces a challenge that will force her to learn not only about the world she lives in, but question what she believes about herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hunted (Black Carbon Book 1)*




  








Lights out. Keep still. Pray for morning.

Joule and Cage Mazur feel like prisoners in their home. With something new stalking the streets at night, their family’s only protection is bolting the door and embracing the darkness. And even though they manage to trap and kill one of the monsters, their locks won’t hold forever…

Dealing with rising panic and rage in the neighborhood, the free-spirited survivors hatch a plan to undermine the killers. But with the night hunters picking off everyone they can, Joule and Cage know time is ticking toward humanity’s extinction.

Can they kill the Night Hunters and reclaim the top of the food chain?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Graves Robbed, Heirlooms Returned: An Urban Fantasy (Reed Lavender Book 1) *




  








At least when you’re Death’s nephew the bad guys literally have no-where to hide, right?

Meet Reed Lavender, a mostly-human detective with the uncanny ability to hear the final words of the dead. But on this case he’ll need more than his usual tricks to solve the murder of a teen runaway – he’ll need something that just might be more trouble than it’s worth – the help of his ragtag Reaper-cousins.

But the deeper Reed digs the more he realises there’s something far bigger and darker beneath his city, something vast, something that is ripening to rot...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Aura: A Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery (The Kate Benedict Series Book 1) *




  








*SHE KNOWS WHO'S GOING TO DIE!
BUT NO ONE WILL BELIEVE HER...*

Life spins out of control for London architect Kate Benedict when she sees a dancing aura above certain people’s heads that seems to signal death. Suddenly she’s psychic. But that can't be! Psychic’s not acceptable in her circle, where the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. And yet…people are dying. People close to her.

Kate's tentative attempts to talk about her new-found metaphysical gift are met with eye rolls, so much so that she can’t even tell the nice Scotland Yard detective who's investigating the death of a close friend, Rebecca Williams. And now Rebecca’s neighbor has an aura.

So what's Kate to do but try to save him by turning detective herself? A break-in and attack on her boyfriend confirm that the murderer’s catching on that Kate knows too much. But he (or maybe she) has no idea that what Kate knows is a little on the paranormal side.

Fans of traditional British mysteries (and female sleuths) will love watching competent, reasonable Kate try to harness supernatural abilities she not only doesn't understand, she doesn't even believe in! And those who love international mysteries will particularly enjoy the vivid scenes in Italy, where the story begins and, in some ways, ends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Trouble at Turtle Beach: A Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery (The Kate Benedict Series Book 6) *




  







*ROMANTIC GETAWAY BUZZKILL:
DEATH NEVER TAKES A HOLIDAY!*

Harried, overworked architect Kate Benedict has no sooner stepped off the ferry to a tiny, remote island in Seychelles, primed to de-stress and celebrate at a destination wedding, than she spots imminent danger – auras spinning above the heads of two people on the dock. One’s a stranger, but the other’s the groom!

Kate has a gift – or possibly a curse. Unfortunately for her, she can predict death. When she sees the spinning circle of air above someone’s head, her heart sinks. She calls it an aura, and unless she can locate the source of danger and intervene, the person is destined to die within a matter of days.

But since the potential victim must be convinced of the danger, usually there’s no way to intervene with a stranger. When the second man is found drowned, Kate knows she has to tell her boyfriend Josh that the groom, Josh’s close friend from college, has an aura.

It’s hard to convince Josh’s friends that a murderer is lurking among the gracious islanders, the chill tourists, and serene natural beauty – but with a suspicious fire and a third aura sighting, the evidence is mounting. Until they can find the murderer, Kate and Josh have to keep the groom safe and fend off the worst wedding crasher ever – Death!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Death in Devon (Sugar Martin Vintage Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Cocktails, capers, and corgis in 1948 England!

After receiving a letter about a mysterious inheritance, Sugar Martin hops a plane from the West Coast of America to exciting post-war London. However, everything is not as it seems, and Sugar finds herself stuck in England for the foreseeable future. Fortunately, she’s also been offered a job. Unfortunately, that job means going undercover to solve a series of thefts at manor houses in Devon, England.

Determined to prove her worth, Sugar sets out to find the thief amongst the glittering houseguests, and instead stumbles across a murder victim. With the dubious help of a grumpy corgi and a handsome Englishman, she’s on the hunt for a cold-blooded killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Humpty Bumpkin: Page-Turning Cozy With Fun and Fabulous Fur Babies (Country Cousin Mysteries Book 1)*




  








*She's just a country girl who loves her dog. But her life is about to get less countrified and more...erm...homicide.*


Deer Hollow is a small community built in a verdant, rolling countryside. The nearest big city is over an hour away and big city ways are rejected at the Hollow. Unfortunately, the big city isn’t the only place where bad things can happen.

Things like murder…which has a funny way of messin’ up a debutante’s day and turning a sunny Sunday in June right over onto its bucolic head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pride of Lions (Eliza Kingston Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A dead cheerleader. A town with a violent past. You can run from your demons, but you can't escape evil.

Eliza Kingston moved away from Silver Lake twenty years ago after a tragedy rocked the town. She never expected to move back and she certainly never expected to find herself in the middle of a murderer's deadly games. 

Evan Harding hung up his detective badge 18 months ago and moved back to his hometown to start over. He was just beginning to rebuild his life when he walked into a cafe and right into Eliza Kingston. Evan and Eliza have a complicated history and it isn't long before they both realize that those complications aren't going to stay in the past.

After stumbling upon a murdered cheerleader, Eliza and Evan are determined to find her killer. While working the case, they also must navigate the dangerous terrain of their unresolved feelings. Just as they start to find a way back to each other, another girl is murdered and no one in Silver Lake is safe. Can Eliza and Evan catch the killer before another victim loses her life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Someday File (The Deuce Mora Series Book 1) *




  








*DON’T MESS WITH THE MOB … UNLESS YOU’RE DEUCE MORA*

“Deuce … finds dead-ends and danger at every turn. Part journalism procedural, part character study, THE SOMEDAY FILE is a humdinger of a mystery, the first of a welcome new series.” -- Paul Levine, author of Bum Rap

Deuce Mora’s one tough cookie–-a female sleuth with a conscience and an attitude–-fiery, tough, athletic, a dirty fighter when she has to be. In two-time Pulitzer Prize finalist Jean Heller’s first mystery featuring the scrappy newspaper columnist, Deuce finds out in short order that if you mess with organized crime, you have to be tough—and you’d better be as much detective as reporter. When she walks into a seedy neighborhood bar in a suburb of Chicago–-all six feet of her, topped with auburn curls—she’s searching for a human-interest story. What she finds is Vinnie Colangelo, an aging mobster living on bad beer, cheap bourbon and regret for the life he wasted.

Vinnie hints at secrets much bigger than his rap sheet should entitle him to, and Deuce immediately discovers that somebody’s willing to kill to keep those secrets buried. She uncovers a series of crimes committed over nearly six decades, and, as her human interest story morphs into a hard-boiled, action-packed mystery, she finds herself dead center in a storm of threats and reprisals from the mob.

It’s not enough that the mob’s after her, and corrupt government is concealing the evidence that would explain why; even her own editors, frightened of lawsuits and losing subscribers, want her off the story.

Fortunately, she has many allies: a network of loyal co-workers and contacts, even an ardent new admirer. But which ones can she trust? At least one of them, she suspects, is hiding a secret–- corruption? Murder? The veteran reporter knows: if you’re talking Chicago crime scene—it’s probably both.

Though attacked in her home, stalked, and shot at, Deuce doggedly batters the well-oiled machinery of terror that has kept the secret buried so long. Heller meticulously builds her heroine’s investigation, as the evidence--and the danger--converge in a white-knuckling confrontation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hunting Ground (The Deuce Mora Series Book 2) *




  








*DEUCE MORA DOESN’T SHY AWAY FROM FIGHTS – SHE PICKS THEM. THE BIGGER THE BETTER.*

Although, to be fair, this one is brought to her by a dog with a bone in his teeth. In Jean Heller’s first Deuce Mora mystery, the scrappy female sleuth tangled with the mob; this time out she’s on the wrong side of the NSA, the FBI and the CIA. At a minimum. Fans of hard-boiled female protagonists should hang onto their fedoras-- this one’s an action-packed extravaganza!

The grisly discovery of a human bone while Deuce is out for a hike with handsome arson investigator Mark Hearst leads to the unearthing of a vast burial field, a human trafficking ring, and international intrigue. The pull-no-punches columnist-- and meticulous detective-- keeps turning up information, bit by bit, only to find some Fed in her face, at her door, emerging from the shadows, always guarding the edges of the story, insisting it will not be told. Yes, the Feds are aware of the trafficking ring; yes, they have a plan to move on it; no, Deuce can’t be told about the plan; and under no circumstances can she write about its existence.

This is the story of a lifetime-- bigger than the Vinnie Colangelo story, which earned Deuce and the Journal a Pulitzer, and, for once, she has the support of her editor, but the Journal’s lawyer appears daily, bringing warnings about “national security.” What, Deuce seethes, could be a greater matter of national security than the safety of the city’s children, who are being kidnapped and murdered?

And this story has become very personal for Deuce, as she herself admits, lamenting her loss of objectivity. The hard-hitting journalist has fallen hard for a new guy: a savvy and charming eight-year-old boy named Charles with the face of an angel and the possibility of a bright future, but at great risk due to a life in foster care. Already the street-smart kid has revealed a depth of knowledge about the failures of DCFS and the machinery meant to protect him. For Deuce, every child reported missing and every new body discovered in the hunting ground has Charles’s face. But while she’s racing to break the case wide open, her life and her career are threatened on all sides; she has to wonder where-- or if-- the Feds will stop to contain the horrific truth.

But break wide open it does, racing to an outrageous surprise ending that seems shockingly … plausible, and Deuce learns first-hand the lesson that sometimes the only way to accomplish a great good is to commit unthinkable evil, and then learn to live with the consequences. Author Heller does a masterful job of expanding the story-- and her canvas-- from a simple murder mystery to an ever-widening crime thriller, and finally to an international conspiracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Salish Sea: A McClintock-Carter Crime Thriller (The Salish Sea Series Book 1) *




  








A girl with no name...

Penny doesn't remember much about her childhood and what she does remember isn't all that great. She and her mother moved too many times to a series of cheap motels. There were too many men visiting her mother and none of them were her father. As for him, all Penny knew was that her father was rich and dead.

When she was found abandoned on a deserted beach on the Salish Sea when she was four years old, Penny didn't even know her own name. Shunted from one foster home to another, she struggled to overcome the odds.

When a Police Detective from the Victoria, B.C. Police Department calls about remains that were identified as belonging to her mother, Penny starts a quest to find out what happened to her and who her father really is. She enlists crime reporter Tess McClintock and Michael Carter to help her find her family, but when they start uncovering Penny's past, not everyone is happy to learn their connection to the girl with no name.

The Salish Sea is a new standalone book in the Salish Sea Crime Thriller series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Urban Justice - Vigilante Justice Thriller Series 3, with Jack Lamburt (Jack Lamburt Vigilante Justice Thriller series) *




  








A small-town sheriff has some unfinished business in the big city…

Jack Lamburt doesn’t negotiate with drug dealers. When he learns that his girlfriend Debbie’s sister is keeping company with New Jersey gang leaders, he opts to spring her the only way he knows how. With a hail of bullets and blood…

On his quest to get Debbie’s sister free, Lamburt attracts the attention of an FBI agent eager to take the vigilante down. Things get even hairier when a drug lord goes on the war path to reverse the sheriff’s rescue mission with some deadly revenge. With Debbie and her sister in the crosshairs, Lamburt must outsmart and outshoot a growing list of enemies…

Urban Justice is the standalone third book in the best selling series of vigilante thrillers starring Sheriff Jack Lamburt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Behind the Forgotten Front: A WWII Novel *




  








75 years after WWII headlines of Pearl Harbor, Normandy and Hiroshima hit the press, the China-Burma-India Theater was brought to light in Behind the Forgotten Front.

It's 1942, and Harry Flynn leaves behind the love of his life to journey into East Asia, a world of tigers, elephants, and the Himalayan Mountains. He enlists to fight, expecting to find the thrill of danger and honor of military service. Instead, Harry is ordered to the Forgotten Front in the Indian subcontinent as an ordinary supply officer. There, General Joseph 'Vinegar Joe' Stilwell is constructing a 'road to nowhere' through Japanese-occupied Burma—and he’s willing to complete it at any cost.

In an exotic world with Naga headhunters, opium-smoking Kachin tribesmen, and marauders who scorn both life and death, Harry must entrust his life to others if he is to survive the war. During a time when boys are forced to come of age on the battlefield, and where death and insanity seem to be the only ways out, Harry must find what makes his life worth living.

The lessons learned in WWII apply to all wars where men walk away carrying unspeakable memories about the lives that could have been. Behind the Forgotten Front takes you to the overlooked battles in the China-Burma-India Theater of World War II and shows you that history is about facts driven by the passions and sometimes the mistakes of real people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bad To The Bones: An Evan Buckley Crime Thriller (Evan Buckley Thrillers Book 1) *




  








Some doors are nailed shut for a reason.
Evan Buckley’s wife Sarah went to work one day and didn’t come home. He’s never stopped looking for her. Haunted by his memories, driven by his relentless quest for the truth, he loses himself in other people's problems. Lucky for him his latest client, the reclusive Linda Clayton, has got more than enough to keep him busy.

Not so lucky for her. When her son Daniel disappeared ten years ago, she didn’t think her life could get any worse—until her husband ran away, that is. Makes you thankful you're not Linda Clayton.

After Evan’s last case ended in disaster, he’s at the end of his tether, his self-esteem at a dangerously low ebb—until fate throws him headlong into Linda Clayton's wretched world and a long-dead investigation that everybody wants to stay that way.

Except Evan never learned to do what everybody wants, and he vows to find answers for her that he can’t find for himself. As the suspense ratchets up, he’s caught in a desperate fight for his life with a stone-cold killer who will stop at nothing to protect his secrets ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Target *



  








Eight teams of assassins. One high-profile target. Winner takes all.

Brothers Emil and Robert are professional assassins trying to do one last high-dollar hit together before they retire and get out of the game for good.

So when Senator Simon Bisset – creator of the social media platform Float and shady dealer on the dark web – pisses off someone even more powerful, they finally see a payday worth chasing. But the icing on the cake? Emil hates Bisset more than anyone else alive – this job is going to be an unrivaled pleasure.

Or it would be, if not for the fact that the bounty’s an open call: whoever gets to Bisset first wins, and the other teams won’t hesitate to take out the competition.

But Emil’s hatred for Bisset is making him increasingly erratic, and Robert’s got his hands full trying to keep his brother on target.

Can Emil and Robert evade the other assassins, cut through Bisset’s security detail, and collect the bounty without losing what matters most?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Search and Destroy: A Cal Shepard Black-Ops Thriller (The Cal Shepard Black Ops Espionage Thriller Book 1)*




  








The CIA created him. Treachery unleashed him.

Cal Shepard was trained by the government to be a hunter of other assassins. He’s the tip of the spear in the war on terror and a master of tradecraft after 16 years in black-ops.

When he’s assigned to be a consultant for the Burke Corporation, a US defense firm creating a software-targeting database of terrorist threats, he thinks his time in the field is over. As an expectant father and with a battle-torn body, he’s more than ready to settle down for a while in the quiet suburbs outside of DC. Days before the database is supposed to go live, he is framed for murder and becomes the target of a nationwide manhunt.

But he’s not about to disappear....not without exacting revenge. With an FBI task force on his trail and a group of hired guns needing to take him down before he can uncover the truth, Shepard realizes that the network of corruption extends to the upper echelons of the government.

Applying his well-honed skills from years of search & destroy missions, Shepard takes the fight to the enemy, methodically hunting down those responsible and dispensing his own brand of justice.

For fans of Jack Reacher, Mitch Rapp, Jason Bourne and Jack Ryan comes an explosive espionage thriller from Amazon bestselling author JT Sawyer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Trojan *




  








This book was previously published by Thomas & Mercer, an Amazon Publishing imprint. Please check your downloaded Kindle books before purchasing.

When the British Security Service learns that a horrifying new weapon is in enemy hands, agent Andrew Harvey is called in to track it down before it reaches home soil.

The clock is ticking. Andrew and his girlfriend, Sarah, also a secret service operative, have only one lead: a beautiful refugee, desperate not to lose her son. But is she desperate enough to betray everything she believes in? And will she do it in time to help them prevent a terrifying attack?

As Andrew and Sarah race to unravel a convoluted web of subterfuge and exploitation, they discover there is more at stake than even they knew. And somewhere, at the heart of it, lurks a faceless enemy, who is prepared to use everything—and everyone—at his disposal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/17/22.

Currently free.

*Female Spies of World War One: True stories of 6 courageous women, their rich-detailed lives of espionage and how they survived, or did they?*




  








Discover how brave and daring female spies crossed enemy borders and infiltrated countries during World War One as they couriered military and political secrets. Many Military officers were usually unsuspecting of the women they met in brothels and late-night cafés. Female spies excelled at wheedling secrets out of military and government officials through the sole powers of seduction.

Female Spies of World War Onetells the true stories of 6 courageous women living in a constant state of awareness, always looking over their shoulder for fear of being discovered, and always striving to stay one step ahead of the enemy.

Gabrielle Petit -a working-class Belgian woman who revolted against the German occupation of Belgium. What did she mean when she exclaimed ‘I'M DONE BEING USELESS!’
Despina Storch -a deceitful yet beautiful German spy used her treacherous gambits to lead many military and political officials astray.
Felice Schmidt - one of Germany’s craftiest spies in the Great War. Young officers and military men were taken with her beauty and charming wit, but she had her eyes on a much bigger target.
Louise de Bettignies -Under the alias of Alice Dubois, Louise was a spy of French origin recruited by the British to spy on the Germans. She was the clever engineer of the Alice Network.
Sarah Aaronsohn - As the head of the Nili network, Sarah recruited spies and conducted espionage from places like Jerusalem, Nazareth, and along the Mediterranean coast. One challenge for her was managing the men of the network as they were either too infatuated with her or recklessly defied her orders.
Jeanne Florentine Bourgeois -Under her stage name Mistinguett, she hiked her skirt up her leg, showing an indecent amount of skin, and called back, saying, “How much higher do you want it to go?”. Later, she would go to Germany under the guise of reporting back to her German masters when she would actually be spying on the Germans for the French. It was a clever plan, but was she as good a spy as she was a performer?
Read how these incredible women sacrificed their lives, navigating a life fraught with love, lies, espionage, torture, execution, and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Altered Genes: Genesis *




  








*To save the world, first they have to save themselves…*

When an unconscious British businessman arrives at New York City’s Bellevue Hospital, Dr. Mei Ling unwittingly finds herself in the midst of an infectious outbreak.

Meanwhile, Professor Tony Simmons, her ex-lover, and a world-renowned geneticist at Georgetown University receives an enigmatic telephone call that hints at a genetic threat, unlike anything the world has ever seen.

As the pandemic spreads, governments close their borders and quarantine cities. Simmons is taken to a secret military laboratory to search for a cure. But it’s the truth he finds instead, and now he, Ling, and an odd group of survivors are on the run as civilization collapses around them.

A superb action-packed thriller based on frighteningly realistic science. Perfect for fans of Michael Crichton, Robin Cook or William R. Forstchen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Monkey Girl *




  







Sci fi mystery! Jackie is a snarky, average-in-everything survivor with a chip on her shoulder, a soft spot for animals, and a determination to find the truth. Orphaned in a years-long pandemic, the teen takes on a dirty job: caring for a research lab’s chimpanzee. As mishaps pile up, Jackie is drawn into the lab’s dangerous secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sarah's Inheritance: A New Adult Fantasy Book (Spirits of Los Gatos 1)*




  








A new house. A new life. And a whole new reality where mythical beings aren't just stories....

and she's one of them.


Learning of her grandmother’s death shook Sarah Richards. She hadn’t seen the woman since she was a child, but now, Sarah owned Gran's house and everything in it. Gran's friends are very kind when she meets them, but there's just something about them that Sarah can't quite figure out.
Sarah was ready for the grief and the difficulty of moving. She was not ready to come face to face with a creature straight out of her nightmares on a suburban jogging path. Now Sarah is learning about Gran's secret life, her not-quite-human friends, and is brutally reminded that every fairy tale has monsters lurking in the dark– and in this case, there's an army of them. Sarah has the house, the allies, and apparently the powers. Now she has to decide if she's ready to accept the rest of what Gran passed down to her. Assuming they all survive the next few weeks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mystic Pieces: A small town paranormal cozy (Shady Grove Psychic Mystery Book 1) *




  








Aly doesn't believe in psychics. Too bad she just had a vision.

Aly’s got enough on her plate, with finishing her degree and taking care of her nephew and starting her new job at the antique store while drooling over the owner's gorgeous son. No time for visions.

Alas, the universe doesn't care what Aly believes. When she turns 21, she starts to feel psychic impressions left on objects. A disorienting power for someone surrounded by antiques. Then cranky customer Earl is killed, and Aly's new boss Olive is the prime suspect—not to mention the only person who understands Aly’s gifts. Who hated Earl enough to kill? Police would rather make a quick arrest than investigate, so it's up to Aly to clear Olive's name.

Shady Grove is reeling from the first murder in decades. If Aly can get her hands on the right object, she'll know what happened. Can she learn to control her visions before the killer sets their sights on her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Downward Death: A Magical Mane Mystery (Magical Mane Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








When it comes to dead bodies, yoga can only relieve so much stress.

Ellie Vanderwick's life is perfect. Sure, she doesn't have friends, family, or a steady job. But she does have her pet pig, Penelope, and her VW Microbus, Mona.

If only she could get her hair under control. Some might call it magic, Ellie just calls it annoying.

Mad, sad, happy, or scared—it always starts the same way: with a little tingle. That's when she knows her hair is about to go berserk. Whether it pulls itself into curls, turns bright purple, or goes completely limp is beyond her control.

But when she gets a letter from her newly departed grandmother telling her she inherited a farm, she knows it's time to get a handle on the hair situation. Especially, if she wants to find out why her mother left her at a fire station all those years ago.

Cliff Haven, Iowa is the perfect small town. Friendly people, warm smiles, and almost no crime.

Until Ellie shows up.

When she finds a dead body in her cornfield, the entire town seems to think she did it.

Will she be run out of town? Will her big hairy secret come out? Or will she be able to solve the crime and learn more about her family?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Searching For Truth: A Jake Scott Mystery (Jake Scott Mystery Series Book 1) *













The truth could be deadly for him and people he cares about. Can this former reporter resist an enticing story despite the consequences?

Former journalist Jake Scott relies on his weekly breakfast gatherings with friends and a temperamental tabby cat named Oliver to keep his spirits up. He has lost his wife, retired from his job and watched his daughter move to Toronto with her boyfriend.

Things change when one of the breakfast attendees, a beautiful and tenacious police detective with a troubled teenage daughter, suggests Jake should write a book. When he takes her advice and researches a convicted murderer’s case, he finds out something is terribly wrong. Could a member of the breakfast group be hiding a secret deadly enough to commit murder?

Jake follows leads that uncover a mysterious and disturbing rollercoaster ride of clues, all while his attraction for the detective grows. An attempt to force the true murderer out of hiding results in a terrifying ordeal on the coldest night of the year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Deep End *




  








Swimming into the lifeless body of her husband’s mistress tends to ruin a woman’s day, but becoming a murder suspect can ruin her whole life.

It’s 1974 and Ellison Russell’s life revolves around her daughter and her art. She’s long since stopped caring about her cheating husband, Henry, and the women with whom he entertains himself. That is, until she becomes a suspect in Madeline Harper’s death.

The murder forces Ellison to confront her husband’s proclivities and his crimes—kinky sex, petty cruelties and blackmail. As the body count approaches par on the seventh hole, Ellison knows she has to catch a killer. But with an interfering mother, an adoring father, a teenage daughter, and a cadre of well-meaning friends demanding her attention, can Ellison find the killer before he finds her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stilettos & Scoundrels: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 1 (The Presley Thurman Mysteries) *




  








One florist. One dead senator. And nothing is all that rosy...

The newly jobless Presley Thurman heads back to her hometown, Hunter’s Hollow, to run her mother’s flower shop, Petal Pushers while her parents are basking in the joy of a month-long cruise. Presley's planning a boring and easy month working as a florist while she figures out her next career move. But when she delivers flowers to a well-known senator, her humdrum month takes a turn for the worse.

After Presley finds Senator Daniels dead in his hotel room, Presley's once again embroiled in a mystery where she's the number one suspect. Determined to get herself off the suspect list, Presley sets out to uncover the truth with the help of her old high school crush, Cooper Sands. Discovering the senator's wicked and wanton ways sets a motive, but it doesn't clear her name.

Will Presley find the scoundrel's killer and keep herself out of jail?

Presley, and her loyal canine sidekick Bella, are on the case!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Killing Rebecca: A Gripping Revenge Kidnap Thriller (Private Investigators Troy and Eva Winters Deadly Motives Series Book 1) *




  








An Ordinary Life…
Marni Rome lives a happy life with her husband and two beautiful children. Her heart is filled with love for them. It’s a life that excites her every morning when she gets out of bed. She is lucky to be living in a beautiful home overlooking the Pacific Ocean, and she loves her career as a crime fiction novelist.

Until Her Life is Shattered…
A late-night knock at the door destroys her world when news of her family’s fate is too devastating to bear. Her life turns into one of the stories she only writes about.

When She Finds Out Who is to Blame…
Marni must act on the shocking truth. Like in her books, the perpetrator needs to be caught and held prisoner until she decides their fate. Nothing too quick—they need to suffer slowly before they’re sentenced to death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Neglected Truth: A Medical Murder Mystery (Dr. Samantha Jenkins Mysteries Book 2) *




  








After a patient's son is slain, can she find the perpetrator before she becomes prey?

Dr. Samantha Jenkins needs no distractions as she course corrects her career. But when a patient asks Samantha to look into her son's death, the young doctor can't resist.

While promoting her clinic, Samantha visits the victim's worksite and finds the chance to investigate. Even though the death happened outside his job, she discovers evidence of possible a cover-up to prevent a federal safety inspection. As she narrows down her suspect list, the demise of a potential witness reveals Samantha's snooping and puts her in the killer's crosshairs.

Can she expose the murderer before she becomes the next mark?

Neglected Truth is the nail-biting second installment in the Dr. Samantha Jenkins Mysteries series. If you like resilient heroines, fast-paced plots, and intriguing twists, then you'll love Stephanie Kreml's medical whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Toulouse For Death: Sharon O'Mara - Book Three (The Chronicles of Sharon O'Mara 3) *




  








A Toulouse Lautrec painting stolen by the Nazis, a dying friend’s wish, and old evils return to the twenty first century . . .

Facilitator Sharon O’Mara, takes on her biggest job, returning five Impressionist paintings to their rightful owners – a family that doesn’t even know they exist. Meanwhile, in South America, one Nazi war survivor, watches the news report of this reunion and has only one thought – where is the key he lost to the secret location of greatest stolen treasure from World War II.

Sharon O’Mara, with her friends, quickly learn that there is more to this simple return of the paintings. Sharon and Kevin Bryan go to Paris from San Francisco hoping to find the answers. However, evil is lurking in the vineyards of Napa Valley, terror is rising in Argentina, and no one is who they appear to be. Will the key to the treasure be found? Will the paintings be returned to their pre-war owners? Will Sharon and her friends survive a night of unmitigated terror?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/18/22.

Currently free.

*Raven One *


  








THE UNFORGETTABLE KINDLE TOP-30 NOVEL OF MODERN AIRCRAFT CARRIER COMBAT

"The very best in this genre I have ever read." -- AMAZON VINE VOICE

Raven One immerses the reader into the lives of the Raven squadron and protagonist Lieutenant Commander Jim Wilson aboard the fictional nuclear powered aircraft carrier USS Valley Forge on deployment to the Persian Gulf. The reader joins Wilson in the cockpit of a carrier-based F/A-18 Hornet…and in the ready rooms and bunkrooms of men and women who struggle with their fears and uncertainty in this new way of war - amid leadership challenges that test them further.

A "routine" Middle-East deployment takes a sudden and unexpected turn when Washington orders Valley Forge to respond to a crisis no one saw coming. The world watches – and holds its breath.

Kevin Miller’s unforgettable first novel is filled with flying action and adventure – and also examines the actions of imperfect humans as they follow their own agendas in a disciplined world of unrelenting pressure and danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/19/22.

Currently Free.

*THE LINK: FAREWELL TO HUMANITY (The Link Series Book 2) *




  








A heart tapping ride!

Sometimes emotion gets in the way of good decisions. But sometimes, emotion is all that’s left. Reggie must choose between his commitment to humanity writ large and his commitment to the one person who'd follow him anywhere. Does he continue to pursue a life of domestic tranquility in a quiet corner of the universe, or re-join the quest to save the Folk he’s spent his whole life trying to help? When he gets ripped from the green planet paradise he shares with Zoe, the decision gets made for him, and he must rely on cool logic and the link for survival. But on Greenworld, Zoe reacts differently. The consequences of their decisions will leave them both reeling. And humanity will be in more danger than ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The City of Infinite Life *




  






THE CITY OF INFINITE LIFE is a fast-paced sci-fi adventure about the dangers in a society ruled by AI and what it means to truly exist.

Harper's life is a simulation. Everything she knows—from her software engineering job to her overly involved parents—is ripped from her when she awakens in a barren room, in a strange body, with an unknown man calling her someone else's name. He says it's 2123, she's important, and she's in danger.

She struggles to determine what to believe but when she sees the city with its pristine glassy streets, skyscrapers that pierce the clouds, and people that move like automatons, she's sure it isn't Florida or 2019. On the surface everything looks ordered and safe, but it soon becomes apparent that something sinister is not only after her but is threatening the entire city.

Who can she trust? Can she ever get home? And, if not, where does she really belong...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unnatural Laws (The Whispering Crystals: A LitRPG Series Book 1)*




  








Ever wished a portal would open up and swallow you? Don’t. Trust me.

Slinging hotdogs may not be the most glorious side gig, but hey, if it paid for college, that’s all Emma could ask for. And let’s be real, of all the crowds in the world, what were the odds that Comic-Con would get Portalled next?

Emma really should’ve known better. Once again, the universe conspires against her, and now she’s stuck in a world where the laws of physics don’t seem to apply, and even the grass is trying to kill her. She better pay close heed to the Artificial Intelligence guiding her and make some new friends fast, because out here, it’s thrive or die.

And no amount of videogames prepared her for a world where you can actually gain Skills and level up. Or to face a series of trials that seem designed to kill her rather than teach her how to survive... What could possibly be the real goal of the mysterious ‘predecessors’ that built them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Out of Time: The Dream Traveler Book One *




  







Chanticleer International Book Awards - Official 2018 CLUE Book Awards Semi-Finalist: Out Of Time, is the first in a series of Novels from author Ernesto H Lee, and is the first part of a two part story that introduces the reader to Detective Sean McMillan. McMillan has a unique ability to travel back in time through the medium of his dreams, so when he is assigned to a cold case team, finding evidence and solving crimes should be a foregone conclusion. However, Sean soon discovers that changes to the past to influence the future can have unexpected and deadly consequences. The past is not the past, the future is not set and nothing in life is certain. Open your mind and join the ‘Dream Traveler’ on his journey back to the past. The concluding part of this story, The Network' is also available in this store.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Network: The Dream Traveler Book Two *




  







The Network’ is the second book in The Dream Traveler Series from author Ernesto H Lee and follows on from the highly acclaimed first book ‘Out Of Time’. In this second and concluding part to the story, Detective Constable Sean McMillan once more finds himself pitting his wits against his ever more resourceful and powerful enemies. It is only a matter of time before an inevitable final showdown and in this game there can only be one winner. ‘With Trust comes Betrayal and Betrayal is the only truth that sticks’ Betrayed by his partner, doubted by his boss and outsmarted by his enemies, Detective Sean McMillan now finds himself framed and arrested for the murder of his own prime suspect. Unsure of who can be trusted, he can choose to save himself or choose to protect his witnesses, but he can’t have both. In the end the choice is obvious, but the choice inevitably comes with consequences that could dramatically affect the past, the present and the future. Paul Donovan is dead, but the threat now is greater than Sean could ever have imagined. To nail the bad guys and to find a way out of his current predicament, he will need all the help he can get- even when it comes from the most unlikely of sources.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Post-op and Potions: A Witch Cozy Mystery (Midlife Medicine Book 1)*




  








On her fiftieth birthday, Grace uttered a plea to the universe. As the saying goes, ‘be careful what you wish for’...

For the first time in years, traveling nurse Grace Littleton is out of work. Her on-again off-again boyfriend is with a younger woman, and her only son has just jetted off to Europe. Alone, unemployed, and unsatisfied, Grace is on a search for something more.

A magical village in the Vermont countryside seems to hold some answers…

...and a few major problems to boot. Hypnotized squirrels attacked an elderly gentleman in town. Who brainwashed the critters? Then there’s the devilishly handsome bookstore owner who won’t give Grace the time of day.

With her pit bull Lucky at her side, Grace tackles the problems one by one -- not because she wants to, but because she really has no other options. For Grace, the end of the line is in Covenstead, Vermont.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Body at Blackwell Lake: An Amateur Sleuth Paranormal Mystery*




  








She hates her power to detect missing things. When it leads her to a dead woman, can she smoke out a killer before she’s the next one to disappear?

Cora Gilbert wishes she weren’t a finder. Constantly overpowered by her strange ability to locate other people’s lost items, the lonely adoptee worries she’ll never have a normal life. But even she didn’t expect her gift to bring her to the site of a murdered corpse.

After the police find no clues to the culprit, Cora allows the victim’s fiancé to persuade her to help him dig up evidence. But when she discovers the handsome man is not what he seems, the sensitive tracker fears the only thing her talent will lead her to is her own unmarked grave.

Will Cora dowse her way towards answers or into the hands of a madman?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One Died Under the Cuckoo's Nest: A Hidden Bay Cozy Mystery Book One*




  








It has been two years since Felicity Griffith last lived in the cozy seaside town of Hidden Bay - and she has no plans to return anytime soon. When her grandmother, the famous advice columnist “Dear Dolores”, asks for help expanding her business, Felicity has her doubts. After all, with a list of ex-boyfriends longer than a grocery store receipt and unable to pay last month’s rent, Felicity is the last person to give advice. But as the old adage goes: when the going gets tough, run home to grandma!

When a neighbor dies under suspicious circumstances by driving his car into her grandmother’s tree, Felicity stumbles into a murder investigation involving a zany family of suspects. With the aid of thirteen-year-old Simon, who acts and dresses like a 1930s gangster, and while trying to avoid her ex, who is now the chief of police, Felicity must use her quick wit and careful ear to figure out the mystery of who committed the murder. That is unless of course the killer gets to her first!

Includes an archived letter from the syndicated column of “Dear Dolores”.

A clean cozy mystery series with humor for all to enjoy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rest, Relax, Run for Your Life (Ooey Gooey Bakery Mystery Book 1) *




  








Two best friends & a bakery!

Piper and Samantha are in heaven. Well, close. More like a long weekend at the O Heavenly Day Spa.
A few mysterious notes start appearing everywhere, things get uncomfortable. As spa treatments go awry things get dangerous. A threatening message convinces Piper and Sam that they have to find out who is behind all of these disasters. When the smoke alarms go off and the spa erupts into panic, the chaos separates the friends and Piper stumbles into trouble. Will someone help her before it is too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Magical Cool Cats Mysteries Volume 1 (Magical Cool Cat Mysteries) *




  







Travel along with a well polished debutante, a rough hewn veteran pilot, and the deaf Persian cat, who is actually the brains of this detective agency, as the humans try to keep up! “

Excerpt from Splendid Summer: A white cat sat against his pillows, grooming a paw. "Do you sleep with her?" "No, we're just good friends," he replied. 

In Emeralds, Diamonds and Amethysts, Tatania and her tomcat companion, Zeus, race bootleggers to find an extraordinary jewel collection. Emeralds, Diamonds, and Ametheysts is about a code known only to women who fight for the rights of all women. Excerpt:: Grace looked at a ticket. It read: Good for one in a Pierce Arrow for the Suffragette March. "I thought it was a march." 'Bless your heart, Grace. When one can ride in a nice Pierce Arrow, why walk? One can show one's support from a luxury car just as well. Those with a chauffeur also serve." 

In Cher Ami, two people drop dead within minutes of each other. They appear unrelated. Tatania, and Zeus find the story of Cher Ami, a WWI carrier pigeon with the heart of a lion. Excerpt: It's not easy to get seven years of sleep in each year. Cats do their best. Since cats live seven years for each human one, naps are mandatory. Tatania, a fluffy white deaf Persian, and Zeus, a black and white with a little pink nose, were napping when the commotion began in Coronado Tent City. They sprawled across the bed's middle. Grace slipped on a sleeveless dress with a scalloped hemline. "Feels a little chilly," she said, rubbing her shoulders, "should I put on a sweater?" "With the heat I generate, you won't need one. Just stick close to me," Jack said. The Cool Cat Mystery Series can be read any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Nothing Personal *




  








** Best Suspense Novel - 2021 New York City Big Book Awards **
"In all the psychological thrillers I've read, never have I come across a creepier predator than Duke, trained by his even creepier father." "The creepiness quickly evolves into a thrilling page-turner you never quite expected and won't be able to put down. The plot, characters, and style are unique. Very clever writing." - Readers' Favorite Book Review - 5-stars

The ultimate predator kidnaps seven women for a sadistic game of his own design. The women must fight for their freedom while serving as this madman's messenger to the outside world. FBI agent Laura Spencer is thrust into the center of the investigation as she attempts to decode the messages. Do the clues lead to a killer from a generation ago or are they just a ruse to throw off the investigation? Every day brings more harrowing danger and abuse for the women. Follow this journey into the mind of a madman as he uses the truth to serve his own purposes. Some truths are meant to remain hidden...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/19/22.

Currently Free.

*NYPD TRUE: TRUE STORIES FROM ONE OF THE NYPD'S MOST DECORATED OFFICERS *




  








Six thousand New Yorkers shot and two thousand killed each year: this was the way of life in New York City during the late 1980s and early 1990s. The city was losing the war on drugs. The epicenter of New York City’s crack trade was Southeast Queens, where the Supreme Team and their associates had ruled through intimidation and violence. The crack epidemic, and crack wars that followed, wreaked havoc on the citizens of those neighborhoods.

Having worked in Southeast Queens during the crack era, George Norris witnessed firsthand the decay brought to the community. NYPD TRUE is told through a series of anecdotes and short stories, ranging from comical to dangerous. This autobiography combines the history of the Southeast Queens crack trade, the NYPD, and war stories from one of the NYPD’s most decorated officers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Not Like Us (An Ilse Beck FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








She barely escaped a serial killer in the Pacific Northwest—and now, he is hunting her again. Or is he? Ilse Beck, a niche expert in serial killer survivors, has faced many monsters, and seen shocking cases—but this one may be the worst of all.

In this bestselling mystery series, FBI Special Agent Ilse Beck, victim of a traumatic childhood in Germany, moved to the U.S. to become a renowned psychologist specializing in PTSD, and the world’s leading expert in the unique trauma of serial-killer survivors. By studying the psychology of their survivors, Ilse has a unique and unparalleled expertise in the true psychology of serial killers. Ilse never expected, though, to become an FBI agent herself.

Nothing can prepare Ilse for her new patient, a survivor from a near murder by a serial killer. The patient, paranoid, believes she is still being watched by the killer. And when the killer claims a new victim, the FBI needs Ilse’s help to solve it.

This case and this killer, though, strike too close to home for Ilse’s comfort. When she realizes that she herself is being targeted, the trauma of her own past comes full circle.

Can Ilse use her brilliant instincts to enter the mind of this killer and stop him before he strikes again?

And will she save herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Man on Mars: The Wake *




  








In 2057, an unknown virus spreads on Earth, so some people choose to move to Mars. However, Mars is not made habitable by humans. Instead, a planet-wide transformation has been done by Gattis, a group of intelligent alien beings who’ve expanded their territory to our solar system. At first, they appear friendly and willing to share their technology, but in secret, they're preparing to conquer Earth. Since then, there's been peace and war between Gattis and humans on Mars.

Don, a young squad leader of a human resistance called the Wake, is an Alien War survivor who has lost his memory. He meets Eio, a naughty and childish higher dimensional being stranded in our universe. While trying to help Eio return home, Don and other Wake members fight Gattis in three bloody battles. Yet, in this thrilling process, Don discovers another sinister intention of Gattis and his own past. What exactly is he? Who is the girl in his dreams? And what is his relationship with the Gatti leader Icus?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blanchland Blues *




  








Since being dishonorably discharged from the Star Corps, pilot John MacAlister has been struggling to make ends meet with less-than-legal cargo runs across the cosmos. He’s desperate to get his life back, but every time John thinks he’s found that “one last job,” some new disaster lands him back at square one.

After he crashes on the Moon, John finds himself in debt to a shady lawyer who makes him an offer he can’t refuse: Locate teenage runaway Meryl Amelson and bring her back or rot in jail. John knows whatever they want her for can’t be good – but what choice does he have? At least that’s how he feels until he meets his target.

Deep in the inhospitable Blanchlands of Kaldikar-6, John discovers smart and scrappy Meryl is the only witness to a murder ordered by the very same officer who kicked John out of the Star Corps.

For the first time since his dishonorable discharge, John has a purpose. Despite facing impossible odds, he vows to protect Ril and expose his former commander’s corruption no matter the cost.

The only challenge? Living long enough to actually do it.

Blanchland Blues is a fast-paced, grounded, and witty science fiction adventure sure to instantly win over fans of Andy Weir’s The Martian, Michael Ruben’s The Sheriff of Yrnameer, and the timeless humor of the late, great Douglas Adams.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*CyberStorm: A Novel *




  








The incredibly realistic story of one family's struggle to survive the destruction of New York. GoodReads Award nominee, international bestseller now in development with NETFLIX.

★ ★ ★ ★ ★ "Shows how dangerous our transition to an interconnected infrastructure has become." —Karic Allega, Joint Military Cyber Command, US NAVY

New York goes dark in the dead of winter...
A terrifying mystery begins...
But who is the enemy?

Mike Mitchell is an average New Yorker struggling just to keep his family together and take care of his two-year-old son when a string of disasters shreds the bustling city around them. The Internet and communication networks go down, just as a monster snowstorm cuts New York off.

Days go by without contact to the outside world. Then weeks.

In the chaos, conspiracy theories rage about a foreign cyberattack. Was it the North Koreans? The Russians? The Chinese? Might it be the first shockwave of a global shift in power? But even these questions become unimportant as Mike and his family struggle for survival in the wintry tomb of a doomed New York.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Flames Over Frosthelm (Inquisitors' Guild) *




  







An Investigation Gone Awry Sometimes, your case takes a left turn. Or three or four. Marten Mingenstern and Boog Eggstrom are provisional inspectors, fresh out of Inquisitor’s Guild training and eager to prove themselves. Assigned the mundane task of tracking down stolen jewels, they instead uncover a mysterious cult set on destroying the city. After a thief explodes, they earn the enmity of a vicious noble, the Chief Inquisitor gets bought off and goes rogue, they are seized by barbarians, and they are sentenced to death at least a couple of times. In a final, frantic race with prophecy, they face ruthless fanatics, a city turned against them, and terrible forces long buried.Flames Over Frosthelm is the first novel about the Inquisitor's Guild, the investigative arm of the government of Frosthelm, a medieval city-state where criminals thrive, nobles scheme, and dark secrets lurk. Expect intrigue, mystery, swordplay, adventure, politics, romance, and the strong bonds of friendship. And a little magic along the way. Described as Princess Bride meets CSI, this new novel is a tale of classic adventure with a healthy dose of humor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Crown of Shadows: Magiford Supernatural City (Court of Midnight and Deception Book 1) *




  








The fae of the Night Court are desperately searching for a new monarch to crown before the Court collapses.

I couldn’t care less.

I’ve done everything I can to bury my fae blood and embrace my human half. That changes when some fae nobles show up on my doorstep and announce that I’m the next Queen of the Night Court.

Becoming an unwilling fae queen? Check. Inheriting a terrible mess? Double check.

The Court is almost bankrupt, my citizens’ favorite hobby is backstabbing one another, and I don’t know who I can trust since someone keeps trying to assassinate me.

Speaking of assassins, I get introduced to the best in the business—a fae lord nicknamed the Wraith. His deadly profession means he fears no one. The only reason he doesn’t kill me on the spot is he’s also a member of the Night Court and the Court’s magic protects me. But that doesn’t prevent him from trading verbal barbs with me whenever we meet.

And if cat herding all these uncooperative fae and chatting with assassins wasn’t enough, I’m required to get married as part of some archaic Court law. This “queen” gig is the worst!

Supposedly I can choose anyone to marry, but with all the infighting I need someone who is neutral and won’t provoke more political power struggles.

So, why do I keep thinking of a certain assassin?

Court of Midnight and Deception is a complete trilogy that takes place in the Magiford Supernatural City universe. It features fae, werewolves, vampires, and wizards! This trilogy is packed with humor, adventure, and a sweet, slow burn romance between a reluctant fae queen and the assassin who tried to kill her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Life Among the Tombstones (An Allie Nighthawk Mystery Book 1) *




  







In this prequel to The Corpse Whisperer series, financially challenged zombie hunter, Allie Nighthawk, returns to her hometown of Cincinnati and finds herself knee-deep in murder, mayhem, and zombies. Can she solve not one but two murders, and get away unscathed — when the good guys might not be so good, and a presence from her past returns for revenge?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Grand Tour: Four International Mysteries *




  








ADVENTURE TRAVEL IN AN ARMCHAIR … AT AN UNBEATABLE PRICE!

Armchair travelers who happen to love cozy puzzlers won't be able to resist this deal. Four of Michaela Thompson's delightful international mystery novels—set in France, Italy, and India—each featuring bright and funny leading ladies, are on sale as a box set.

Take the grand tour! Cuddle up and enjoy these exotic and thrilling adventures one after the other.

MAGIC MIRROR

SACRE BLEU! THEY KILLED A MAN FOR A MIRROR!

Florida transplant Georgia Lee Maxwell doesn't take to Paris at first, despite the fact that she's at least leaving a no-good man and a hated job as a society editor. Now she's a Paris correspondent, thank you very much—a dream come true for any journalist.

There's just a slight down side—she arrives in freezing rain, gets caught in a traffic jam caused by a bomb scare, and hates her apartment; but the real Bonjour is finding herself face down on a museum floor during a robbery. Three terrifying masked gunmen shoot the unfortunate security guard and make off with only a mirror. Does it have some prophetic ability? Does someone know something the gendarmes don't? Here's what Georgia Lee knows: If she finds out first, she's a journalistic hero. If she doesn't, she's dead.

A TEMPORARY GHOST

A GHOST-WRITING GIG IN PROVENCE--SHE'S LIVING THE DREAM! UNTIL THE KILLING STARTS...

In journalist Georgia Lee Maxwell's second adventure, she leaves her new home in Paris for Provence, where she's been offered a lucrative ghost-writing job. But her co-author, suspected murderess Vivien Howard, the widow of a wealthy New York financier, seems strangely uninterested in writing her memoir Vivian was widely believed to have murdered her husband but was never charged with the crime, and now she promises to tell all.

Amid the beauties of Provence, settled in, a charming renovated farmhouse, Georgia Lee finds a household full of ill-feeling, not to mention suspicious characters. Frustrated by Vivien's lack of cooperation and unnerved by threatening letters, Georgia Lee soon realizes that she has become a player in a more dangerous game than she could have imagined. And then there's another murder.

VENETIAN MASK

AT CARNIVAL IN THE FLOATING CITY—AN ARTLESS YOUNG AMERICAN, A MYSTERIOUS MASKED COUNT, AND MURDER

The surreal splendor of Venice glitters and mesmerizes as six so-called friends who, it turns out, barely know each other meet at Carnival to play a malignant game that quickly turns murderous. Sally, the “Tallahassee lassie” spurned by the rest as a virtual hayseed, is swept up by a mysterious count, attending masked balls, operas, and Carnival revels even as she mourns her marriage and dodges a deadly pursuer. “Things should happen at Carnival,” says her unlikely protector, who resembles Harlequin in more than his costume. “If they go on just the same, there’s no reason for Carnival at all.” There’s absolutely no chance of that in this psychological tour de force of surging identities wrestling to emerge in people forced by violence to confront their inner Harlequins and Medusas.

FAULT TREE

HELLO, IT’S YOUR PAST CALLING…

“Placing blame” thinks Marina Robinson, “is my life’s work. And why?” There’s a lot in her past to account for—nightmares and terrors, crimes and betrayals that happened half a world away, ten years go. Now she’s an engineer with a great job. She’s a failure analyst, an investigator who figures out what causes accidents, and she’s working on her most fascinating case—the fatal crash of a roller coaster--when suddenly the phone rings. And her world tilts…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Jeri Howard Anthology: Books 1-9 (The Jeri Howard Anthology Series Book 3) *




  







Fans of hard-boiled women sleuths and detective novels with a twist will love P.I. Jeri Howard. If you like Sue Grafton, Marcia Muller, T.R. Ragan, Laura Lippman, Sara Paretsky, and Alison Gaylin, this intelligent, action-packed anthology is a mega bargain!"Jeri combines V.I.'s social conscience with Kinsey's badass attitude and a snappy narrative voice..."-Maureen Corrigan, Washington Post Book World

Jeri's as savvy as Sam Spade, with something of Spade's seen-it-all outlook. She handles the daily bread and butter without breaking a sweat, and she's got the street smarts to handle the bad guys, always managing somehow to land a well-deserved punch. What she doesn't know, her chic lawyer pal, Cassie, can supply; and her cop ex-husband's on hand to make trouble."Dawson keeps suspense and interest at high pitch." -Publishers Weekly

KINDRED CRIMES 
A puzzling missing persons case--a wife who disappears with the grocery money--keeps winding backward, revealing brand new secrets as fast as ancient skeletons can fall out of closets.

TILL THE OLD MEN DIE
The grisly murder of a sedate, widowed history professor, is written off as a random street crime until a woman turns up at his university, claiming to be his widow and demanding access to his "papers."

TAKE A NUMBER
Out of loyalty to a former client, Jeri takes on a nasty divorce case. The soon-to-be ex-husband winds up with a bullet in his back, and the prime suspect is Jeri's client.

DON'T TURN YOUR BACK ON THE OCEAN
Jeri is looking to catch a respite from the PI life to relax and visit family in lovely Monterey on the California coast. Now, what's the worst thing that could happen on a PI's vacation? A dead body on the beach, most likely.

NOBODY'S CHILD
Is a Jane Doe uncovered at a construction site the body of her client's long-lost daughter Maureen? If so, what's become of Maureen's two-year-old daughter?

A CREDIBLE THREAT
A UC Berkeley undergrad fears the worst when her shared house receives multiple threats from an unknown antagonizer.

WITNESS TO EVIL
A seventeen-year-old Jeri tracked down when she swiped her mother's credit card and took off for Paris is now a "person of interest" in a murder case--and, once again, in the wind.

WHERE THE BODIES ARE BURIED
Jeri's newest client was about to blow the whistle on a large food manufacturer just before he took a header out his fifth-floor apartment window--but he hadn't yet told her what it was about. Next step: Undercover in the corporate office.

A KILLING AT THE TRACK
Set in the fascinating and forbidden racetrack backside. Dawson's complex plot is a pleasure--one dead jockey, then two dead jockeys, three exotic poisons, and several possible payoffs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Escape From Prague *




  








Krystyna’s life is brutal. It has always been.

Forced into prostitution by Edvard, a violent Prague criminal and pimp, Krystyna struggles to survive. Worse, her younger sister, Anna, whom Krystyna has protected and loved since childhood, has naively followed Anna to Prague and into Edvard’s clutches.

Desperate and reckless, Krystyna gambles her life and her sister's to become the concubine of four Englishmen.

A virtual prisoner in a remote house near Manchester, and powerless to help Anna, Krystyna becomes increasingly guilty about leaving Anna
.
While Krystyna endures the men’s perverse demands, she undertakes a dangerous plan to free herself and Anna from Prague forever.

But for the plan to work, she needs Anna's cooperation.

Can Anna make it to Manchester to help Krystyna?

Will Krystyna’s plan work, or will her captors discover what she is doing and make her pay the ultimate price?

As pimp and clients join forces to exact revenge, will Krystyna and Anna survive or, like so many other anonymous sex-trade victims, will they simply disappear?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lena's Secret War: A Spy Triller *




  








It is 1971 and espionage is in the air in Soviet Russia.

Lena Kristoff is a researcher in the economics department at Leningrad Technical Institute. While working on the highest priority project of the time, a computer model of the entire Soviet economic system, she is inadvertently recruited by the CIA. If she can smuggle a copy of top secret files to the West, she can help change her country’s totalitarian government and buy freedom for her family.

Then she meets an American CIA courier named Eric Larson and they fall in love. Seizing an opportunity to copy the model files, she gives them to Larson to transport out of the country. Their happy days in Leningrad are interrupted when Larson’s cover is suddenly blown and he must flee Russia. Confronted by border guards, both he and Lena are shot and presumed dead.

Or so it seems.

Lena escapes. But can she elude the powerful GRU, Russian military intelligence, and the dreaded KGB? She must risk everything to save her family. Her secret war against her government seems doomed to failure.

A magnificent story of espionage, love, and courage, Lena’s Secret War illustrates how one brave individual can profoundly alter the trajectory of her gray, spirt-crushing world. It is a work of suspense and compassion reminiscent of Red Sparrow and The Russia House.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ant Farm (Seamus McCree Book 1)*




  








Meet Seamus McCree, a single dad, amateur sleuth, champion of the little guy against those who abuse their power.

In this page-turner, police can’t figure out why someone murdered thirty-eight retirees at a Labor Day picnic. They enlist Seamus, a financial crimes consultant, to follow the money, taking him from behind his computer to the front lines to help investigators ask the right questions.


As Seamus untangles a web of financial chicanery, those threatened hire a hit man who calls himself the Happy Reaper to take out Seamus. He'll risk his own life to bring justice, but Seamus must overcome his deepest fears when his actions endanger his son.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Primary Target: The Forging of Luke Stone—Book #1 (an Action Thriller)*




  








“One of the best thrillers I have read this year.”
--Books and Movie Reviews (re Any Means Necessary)

In the much-anticipated debut of a new series by #1 bestseller Jack Mars, when elite Delta Force soldier Luke Stone, 29, joins a secretive government agency, he is dispatched on the mission of a lifetime: a whirlwind race across Europe and the Mid-East to save the President’s daughter before she is beheaded by terrorists.

In PRIMARY TARGET (Book #1), we see the forging of one of the world’s toughest—and most lethal—soldiers: Luke Stone. A 29 year old veteran who has seen enough battle to last a lifetime, Luke is tapped by the Special Response Team, a secretive new FBI agency (led by his mentor Don Morris) to tackle the most high-stake terrorism operations in the world.

Luke, still haunted by his wartime past and newly married to an expecting Becca, is dispatched on a mission to Iraq, with his new partner Ed Newsam, to bring in a rogue American contractor. But what begins as a routine mission mushrooms into something much, much bigger.

When the President’s teenage daughter, kidnapped in Europe, is ransomed by terrorists, Luke may be the only one in the world who can save her before it is too late.

PRIMARY TARGET is an un-putdownable military thriller, a wild action ride that will leave you turning pages late into the night. It marks the long-anticipated debut of a riveting new series by #1 bestseller Jack Mars, dubbed “one of the best thriller authors” out there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Knockout (A Holly Hands Mystery—Book 1) *




  








Fans of Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum and Jana DeLeon's Miss Fortune will find a new character to love in Holly Hands!

Holly Hands. 29. Single mom. Disgraced, former boxing pro. Repo woman.

Repossessing Lamborghinis and other exotic toys from criminals is second-hat for Holly.

But finding a dead body—and solving a murder—is not.

Luckily, Holly has Lucky by her side—a neglected pit bull she found on the wrong side of a job, who refuses to leave her side—and who, like her, has nowhere to go but up.

Together, maybe they can crawl their way out of the urban hell of their bad slice of Baltimore, where coming home at night is even more dangerous than going to work. Maybe Holly can manage to get her young daughter the medical treatment she desperately needs, and manage to get her out of her dangerous public school and into the private school of her dreams. Just maybe, she can fall in love with that private school Dad from the other side of town and start a whole new life.

Or maybe not.

Life has never been easy for Holly. And if the past few days—and the dead body in her trunk—are any indication—it’s about to get a whole lot worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Recruit (The United Federation Marine Corps Book 1) *




  







Desperate to escape a life of poverty on his desolate home planet, Ryck Lysander enlists in the United Federation Marine Corps, hoping to make a better future for himself. However, Ryck soon discovers that the Corps is more than a means of escaping his former life as he is pushed beyond the very limits of his strength and willpower. From bootcamp brawls to skirmishes with galactic pirates, Ryck's new life presents him with unimaginable adventures and forces him to prove his mettle as he forges his new identity and fights to earn his place as one of the Brotherhood of Marines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Memoirs of a Time Traveler (Time Amazon Book 1) *




  








"You couldn't ask for a finer guide to the future -- or the past -- than Doug Molitor." -- Larry Gelbart (A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum, M*A*S*H, Tootsie)

In this fast-paced, thrilling journey through time, archaeologist David Preston comes into possession of a baseball supposedly signed by the legendary Ty Cobb in 1908, thanks to Ariyl Moro and her mysterious companion, Jon Ludlo. Except the ball tests out to be an impossible paradox. It was signed with a ballpoint pen (not invented until 193 using ink that's several centuries older. But then, Ariyl and Ludlo aren't who they claim to be either.

Ariyl, a voluptuous 6-foot-3 beauty, turns out to be a tourist from a 22nd century paradise where time travel is the latest craze. Unbeknownst to her, however, her traveling companion, Ludlo, is a psychopath whose thefts are starting to alter history. In a world were even small changes in the timeline can cause catastrophic consequences, Ludlo's actions may completely destroy the future.

To stop Ludlo, David and Ariyl must solve a mystery involving Bronze Age swordsmen, modern-day Nazis, a steampunk world, Albert Einstein, some highly skeptical Founding Fathers, and a Golden Age Hollywood where the murder of a beloved movie star will spell doom for civilization.

Sci-fi meets romantic comedy...with sword-swinging adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dungeon Fairy Box Set: Books 1 - 4: A Dungeon Core Escapade (The Hapless Dungeon Fairy) *




  








What happens when a trained Fairy Assistant becomes the very object she was meant to guide?

Contains all four books in the Hapless Dungeon Fairy series:
The Dungeon Fairy
The Dungeon Fairy: Two Choices
The Dungeon Fairy: Three Lives
The Dungeon Fairy: Four Days

All that Tacca GloomLily ever wanted to be since she was very little was a Fairy Assistant to a Dungeon Core. After her negatively portentous birth, however, she was never fully accepted by her superstitious peers and instructors at the Dungeon Assistant Preparatory School; nevertheless, she persisted in her studies and graduated at the top of her class.

Unfortunately for her, the “hands-on” training she was supposed to receive from a Mentor and his Bonded Dungeon Core didn’t go the way she would’ve hoped. In fact, the stigma attached to her origins finally made itself known in the form of horrendously “bad luck”; the rotten part of her newly discovered luck was that it adversely affected Cores that she happened to be near, and not just herself.

What can a Dungeon Assistant Fairy do when every Dungeon Core she gets near ends up being destroyed? Tacca had no idea, but a solution eventually presents itself – though it was one that she never saw coming…

This story contains Dungeon Core elements such as dungeon construction and defense, LitRPG/GameLit mechanics such as character progression and stats, and contains no harems/sexual content or profanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ultimate Clara Andrews Box Set: The first 11 books in the smash-hit romantic comedy series in one box set! Perfect escapism! (Books 1 - 11)*




  








The Clara Andrews series takes us on a journey through the minefields of dating, wedding-day nerves, motherhood, Barbados, America, Mykonos and beyond.

It all starts with an unfortunate first meeting…

Being young, free and single, Clara Andrews thought she had it all.

A fabulous job in the fashion industry, a buzzing social life and the world’s greatest best friends are all that her heart desires. But when a chance meeting introduces her to Oliver, a devastatingly handsome American designer, Clara has her head turned.

Trying to keep the focus on her work, Clara finds her heart stolen by lavish restaurants and luxury hotels.

As things get flirty, Clara reminds herself that office relationships are against the rules. So, when a sudden memory of an evening out leads her to a gorgeous barman, she decides to see where it leads.

Clara soon finds out that dating two men isn't as easy as it seems.

Will she be able to play the field without getting played herself?

Join Clara as she finds herself landing in and out of trouble, re-affirming friendships, discovering truths and uncovering secrets.

Included in this bumper box set - Books 1 - 11

Book One - Meet Clara Andrews
Book Two - Clara Meets the Parents
Book Three - Meet Clara Morgan
Book Four - Clara at Christmas
Book Five - Meet Baby Morgan
Book Six - Clara in the Caribbean
Book Seven - Clara in America
Book Eight - Clara in the Middle
Book Nine - Clara's Last Christmas
Book Ten - Clara Bounces Back
Book Eleven - Clara's Greek Adventure


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stuff Every Geek Should Know (Stuff You Should Know) *




  








Packed with tips, articles, and how-tos on everything from performing Jedi mind tricks to creating your own cosplay gear to wooing the geek of your dreams, Stuff Every Geek Should Know is an indispensable guide to life, the universe, and everything geeky. Featuring content from Quirk's nerdiest titles plus all-new, never-before-seen good stuff from the geekiest bloggers in the known universe. Chapters include:

GEEK SKILLS FROM POP CULTURE: How to survive a haunted house, perform the Vulcan nerve pinch, decode ciphers, and master other survival skills.

GEEKS IN ACTION: How to make amazing YouTube vids, create comic books, handle yourself in an online multiplayer game, and generally get your geek on.

THE GEEK GATHERING: How to have the best convention experience of your life.

GEEK LOVE: How to craft an online dating profile, plan a geeky marriage proposal, pass on geek wisdom to your kids, and otherwise enjoy the human emotion of "love."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Parlez-Vous Murder?: A French Village Countryside Mystery (Stranded in Provence Mysteries Book 1) *




  








"My name is Jules Hooker. I have lived through a few crappy moments in my life—and with a name like Hooker, you can just imagine—but nothing, nothing, compares to the two intensely and world-shatteringly crappy things that happened to me this last June.
Three, I guess, if you count Gilbert.
After my boyfriend dumped me on the day I thought he was going to propose, I’d have to say two other really bad things happened last June. The first would have to be the dead body I discovered in the rental house in France where I went to get over being dumped.
The second—and very possibly I should have led with this—was the dirty bomb that exploded over the Riviera throwing me and everyone else in France back to the 1950s.
So now I’m stranded here—trying to make a living by solving murders the old fashioned way — without help from DNA, databases, CSI crime labs or the police.
And I’m doing it in France.
Where I do not speak the language.
During the apocalypse.
Sound like fun?"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Studying Scarlet: A New Sherlock Holmes Mystery - Second Edition (New Sherlock Holmes Mysteries Book 1) *




  








She came to England in search of her estranged husband.

Two weeks later, the three men she had asked to help her find him had all been murdered.

Garrotted.

Now she comes to 221B Baker Street, asking for the services of England’s only consulting detective.

“Madam,” said Sherlock Holmes, “those men were not murdered because of their connection to your husband. They had a much more immediate connection. To you.”

She paled. “I … I lead them to their death.”

“I fear so,” said Holmes. “And you have placed yourself and those who are with you at risk of the same fate. Come now, we have to find your husband.”

Together Sherlock Holmes, Dr. Watson and his new-found colleagues must not only find the missing man, they must race across England before an event takes place that could lead to the collapse of the British Empire.

The game is afoot. Get the book and find out what happens. Buy it now and enjoy MORE SHERLOCK.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Her Deepest Fear: An absolutely gripping domestic suspense novel with a jaw-dropping twist (Rosemary Run Book 1) *




  








After her husband dies suddenly, Cate begins to suspect she’s being followed — and starts questioning everything she thought she knew. But the answers she discovers may be the worst of all…

Cate Brady almost had it all. Until a knock on her front door brought news that her beloved husband had been in a terrible accident. He was pronounced dead on the scene.

Reeling from the shock and suspecting she's being followed, Cate must question everything she thinks she knows.

Is she in danger? Will she find the answers she reluctantly seeks? And what will it all mean for her future?

Her Deepest Fear is the first book in the Rosemary Run Series featuring the women of a California town who face the darkness hiding beneath their community’s picturesque facade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Krewe: A Southern Noir Mystery Thriller (Herbert and Melancon Book 1) *




  








Mardi Gras has secrets…

Like why would Felix's brother, a well-off and successful doctor, let the midnight train roll over him? Especially just as his new Carnival Krewe prepares for their inaugural parade?

Good question...

Felix has had an easy life coasting by as the black sheep of a wealthy family. He spends his time under the green canopies of Uptown New Orleans, whiling away his days in leisure and mediocrity.

Life in the Big Easy is just that.

But not for long...As Felix must begin the search for the truth behind his big brother’s demise at the worst possible time…

The chaos of Mardi Gras season.

With the help of a garrulous old police detective, Felix follows one clue to another, getting deeper into a world where he doesn’t belong. And someone is watching.

What shadowy forces want to sweep this case under the rug?

How far is Felix willing to go to find answers?

Can he avenge the death of his brother and live up to the family name?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Sisterhood of Silence: CORNISH CRIME SERIES BOOK TWO: Vigilante Justice in a Cornish Seaside Town*




  








The second in a series of tense page-turning Crime Thrillers set in Cornwall : Cornish Crime Series Book Two

Jem Fielding is a pimp and drug lord who counts blackmail and violence as part of his repertoire. But when he abducts mute teenager, Carly Taylor, and attempts to bury her alive, he risks the wrath of a small Cornish town.

Carly survives but is damaged by her ordeal. She undergoes a disturbing psychological metamorphosis.As her psychosis grows she turns her back on those she loves; dedicating herself, to Fielding’s destruction.

She is not alone.
Other women out there have cause to hate Fielding.
His abused wife Josie, has found love with another woman but knows he will kill her if he discovers her secret and Kerenza Martin’s ex-husband, a policeman has been trapped in a cycle of blackmail and corruption jeopardizing her family’s safety.

If they try to fight Fielding alone, they will lose.
If the women join forces, take a stand and discover the power of Sisterhood, they might win but at what cost?.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rip Saw: A Detective Jericho Novel (The Detective Jericho Series Book 8 )*




  








SOMEONE IS BEHEADING EAST HAMPTON POLICE OFFICERS

A crisis unlike any other that Detective Jericho has faced. Is it a terrorist or a homicidal maniac who is taunting the cops and leaving clues that lead nowhere? In a world where terrorism has become commonplace, these gruesome acts put the whole town of East Hampton on edge. Jericho and Detective Vangie Clark team up to stop the sadistic cop-killer reveling in these horrific crimes. And in doing so, they put their own lives in terrible jeopardy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wired In: Vigilante Justice Thriller Series (Paradise Crime Thrillers Book 1) *




  








⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐“Persistently riveting. Masterly.” KIRKUS

✅ If Lisbeth Salander and Jack Reacher had a black/Thai love child, she’d be SOPHIE.

✅ Hacker, MMA fighter, domestic violence survivor, chronic depressive: Sophie likes children and animals better than people

✅ Sophie’s yellow lab Ginger is the only companion in her bed—for now.

✅ She never gives up on a case. Never.

Paradise has no protection from a hacker with a hidden agenda.

What would you do to uncover a deadly conspiracy?

MMA fighting computer hacker Special Agent Sophie Ang catches a child kidnapping case that twists her heart with memories from her past. Meanwhile, her rogue data analysis program identifies a pattern that leads her into a cat-and-mouse game online with a deadly vigilante whose motives are unclear.

The chase lures Sophie into a confrontation with the violence from her past that sent her fleeing to the United States. She’ll need every skill she’s learned, all of her friends in Hawaii, and her beloved dog Ginger, too, as she faces her worst nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wired Dark: Vigilante Justice Thriller Series (Paradise Crime Thrillers Book 4) *




  








✅ If Lisbeth Salander and Jack Reacher had a Black/Thai love child…she would be SOPHIE.

✅ Brilliant hacker, MMA fighter, domestic abuse survivor, chronic depressive

✅ Likes kids and animals more than people

✅ Superpower: everyone falls in love with Sophie

✅ Likes to go off the grid and hide under a fake identity

✅ Never, never gives up on a case. Never.

Paradise can’t contain a thirst for revenge.
How would you handle a sadistic stalker?
Security specialist Sophie Ang returns to Maui, working alongside dynamic partner Jake Dunn to solve a series of bizarre and escalating threats against a rocker with a beach mansion. But soon, catching a crazed stalker becomes the least of Sophie’s problems: a deadly enemy is hell-bent on taking her down, along with anyone she cares about. Sophie’s very identity is tested as she grapples with issues of conscience and survival in a struggle that takes her to the edge of heartbreak, and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Bee in His Bonnet *




  








From best selling author Bernard Fleury:

A Bee in His Bonnet is an action packed, creative non-fiction biography. The book offers readers a look into the life of an American soldier, Frank King, Fleury’s grandfather, who came to America in 1898 and stayed to become a career army man, profuse diarist, and world traveler. He fought in wars that few of us know, but whose repercussions are still felt today: The Spanish-American War, The Philippine Insurrection, and World War I. King’s Company G, Eighth Infantry, was involved in the earliest documented anti-terrorist campaigns in The Philippine Insurrection. King was present for the capture of Aguinaldo, and during his second tour there was personally instrumental in the capture of the Bin Laden of his day, Faustino Ablen. He served in the famous Third Division in World War I.

He was officially cited twice for his heroism and the part he played in the famous battles at Champagne-Marne, St. Mihiel, Meuse-Argonne, and Chateau Thiery, under General John Pershing who attended Frank’s retirement, personally presenting his retirement papers. If you like to experience creative history as seen through the eyes and life of a man who lived it, you’ll like A Bee in His Bonnet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Courage in a White Coat: One woman doctor's heroic struggle to survive World War II *




  








**2019 ILLUMINATION AWARD Silver Medal for Best eBook with a Christian world view*



This true wartime drama, written in the novel format made popular by Laura Hillenbrand, reveals the experience of Dorothy Joy Kinney Chambers M.D. and her family. From her primitive missionary hospital to starvation in the prison camp, Dorothy's story will grip your heart and inspire your admiration.


This sweeping biographical novel brings to life the dramatic experience of a valiant woman who, armed only with the white coat of her profession, found the courage to live her life on the razor’s edge and survived it. It’s a captivating story of service and sacrifice, of love and the searing emotions that gripped this missionary doctor throughout her imperiled course.

Medical school was not a welcoming place for women in 1928, but for Dorothy Joy Kinney it was the only place that could fulfill her dream. When the ‘mostly male’ profession refused her a position in obstetrics, Dorothy—having graduated second in her class—took her new degree with her to a remote outpost in India.

She could not have known that her first hospital would be an open-air pavilion with no electricity or running water, but that is what awaited her in Gauhati, India. She could not have envisioned performing surgery by the light of a Coleman lantern, but that is what she did. Within ten years she had built the crude clinic into a fully functioning hospital complete with electricity, running water, and the love of the people of Assam.

And then she fell in love.

In 1939, married and with two children, her little family was posted to the Philippines. After an idyllic year, the family of four was swept into the terrors that only war can bring. COURAGE IN A WHITE COAT recreates those frightening days, and life within the little family that showed resilience at every turn. Much of the story is told in their own words, incorporating the richly descriptive letters Dorothy and Fred wrote to family and friends—letters that speak unpretentiously of their love of God and family, and their mounting courage in the face of every trial.

Note: Dorothy's family was liberated from Santo Tomas in the closing days of World War II by General MacArthur...just 24 hours before the entire camp of over four thousand men, women, and children were to have been executed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Campaigns of US Marines in World War II: Pearl Harbor, Battle of Cape Gloucester, Battle of Guam, Battle of Iwo Jima, Occupation of Japan…*




  








This edition represents a thoroughly written history of Marines' military campaigns in Europe, Africa and the Pacific during the Second World War. Marines played a central role in the Pacific War, along with the U.S. Army. The battles of Guadalcanal, Bougainville, Tarawa, Guam, Tinian, Cape Gloucester, Saipan, Peleliu, Iwo Jima, and Okinawa saw fierce fighting between Marines and the Imperial Japanese Army. By the end of the war, the Corps expanded from two brigades to six divisions, five air wings and supporting troops, totaling about 485,000 Marines. In addition, 20 defense battalions and a parachute battalion were raised. Nearly 87,000 Marines were casualties during World War II, and 82 were awarded the Medal of Honor.
Contents:
Origin of the Marine Corps
The Marine Corps on the Eve of War
Marines Defending American Soil
Pearl Harbor
Battle of Wake Island
Marines Campaign in Europe and Africa
Europe and North Africa
Defense of Iceland
Marines Campaign in the Pacific Rim
Defense of the Philippines
Solomon Islands Campaign
Guadalcanal Campaign
Marshall Islands Campaign
Battle of Tarawa
Battle of Cape Gloucester
Battle of Saipan
Battle of Guam
Battle of Peleliu
Battle of Tinian
Liberation of the Philippines
Marines Campaign in Japan
Battle of Iwo Jima
Battle of Okinawa
Occupation of Japan


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kamikaze Nightmare *




  








BOOK REVIEW BY - Tin Can Sailors - The National Association of Destroyer Veterans
Reviewer: Bernie Ditter

Overall Rating: Four Stars: Highly recommended. An excellent book.

Ron Burt writes a compelling story about his older brother's heroism and injuries received at the hands of Kamikaze direct hits on two ships, about his brother's recovery from those injuries and about his own effort to gather the information necessary to support the process to have his brother awarded the Navy Cross and Silver Star.

His brother, Pete Burt, was on the USS OMMANEY BAY (CVE-79) when it was sunk by a Kamikaze attack. While he was in the water following the order to abandon ship he gathered ten non-swimmers and kept them together until rescued. The officer on the whaleboat told Pete that he planned to recommend him for the medals.

Following his rescue he was transferred to the USS COLUMBIA (CL-56) where two days later it too was struck by a Kamikaze attack resulting in the injuries sustained by Pete Burt. He was to survive fifty surgeries and twenty-two and one half months in hospitals and nearly a lifetime of post traumatic stress syndrome (PTSD).

During much of this time his brother Ron, a four year Navy veteran of the Korean Conflict and a tin can sailor (USS SHELTON (DD-790), spent years of research and writing his account of his efforts to locate veterans who could corroborate Pete's heroism. He contacted the Navy, veteran's organizations, his congressman, placed ads in veteran's magazines and contacted numerous veterans by phone, mail and in person. He went to the reunion of the survivors of the OMMANEY attack in 1990 and spoke to the nearly 120 veterans and their families who were there.

The result is a book that is unique in that it puts a face to the Kamikaze pilots who committed these atrocities, provides vivid first person accounts of the experience (as painful as they are) and gives us a hero that we can all identify with, one who was there and who lived through it with grace.

This is a book that will make you think about war in all of its ugliness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/21/22.

Currently free.

*Custody With Dignity: A Citizen Soldiers Memoir of the 1st Operational U.S Enemy Prisoner of War Camp during Operation Desert Storm *



  







In Jan 1991, during operation Desert Storm, the 401st Military Police Camp, a reserve unit headquartered in Nashville TN became the first US Enemy Prisoner of War Camp since the Korean conflict. As the number two sergeant in the section of the 401st chosen to receive the first prisoners, Ricky Scales was in a unique position that enabled him to experience, record and photograph this adventure. Very funny, sometimes sad, and always thought provoking, this book is not about the bullets, tanks or bombs of war. It is about the differences and commonalities, faults and virtues of those who are sent to war from all sides of a conflict. It is about a belief in God, and the dignity he expects us to show one another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/22/22.

Currently Free.

*Stars Like Cold Fire (Alien Sky Book 1)*




  








OSTRACIZED
Jeff Yi thinks life at the Naval Academy is bad. He's harassed and despised by classmates who resent him for his family connections. He knows things will be different after he graduates. He doesn't know it's about to get a whole lot worse.

TARGETED FOR ASSASSINATION
A weekend of shore leave turns into a fight for survival when Jeff is attacked by strangely persistent muggers. His family’s history makes him a symbol to the anti-fascist movement – which means the fascists see him as a threat.

THROWN TO THE WOLVES
The admiralty knows there's only one way to keep him safe. He must have his own command. They assign him to the Petrel, a tiny, worn-out stealth ship. He's not qualified for command, and he knows it. His crew knows it too, and they are not impressed.

A LOOMING WAR
Now, a young officer who only ever wanted to fit in will have to rise to the challenge of command. He'll have to overcome his own doubts and win over a hostile crew, and he'll have to do it quickly, because the galaxy is about to erupt in interstellar war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Accidental Anomalies: Book One of The Mutant FellowShip *




  







Ever since the meteorite holocaust, mutations have been showing up in the population. Drs. David and Michael Simmons are highly regarded and successful researchers, wealthy philanthropists, and directors of the Center for Genetic Research. They have terrible luck with women, however. When Aspen and Diem, sisters, marry the brothers, like all the other wives, they disappear. What is hidden in the lowest basement of the Center?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Strange: Not Your Normal Paranormal *




  








Eight Complete Novels Featuring Psychics, Demons, Aliens, Angels, Gods and Goddesses, Time Travel, and More!

Dive into eight different worlds that aren’t your normal paranormal. These aren’t your run of the mill vampire, werewolf, and witch stories. Immerse yourself in these unique, full-length novels from national bestselling authors:

Falling Dark ~ Christine Pope
Rune Gate ~ Mark E. Cooper
Beyond the Veil ~ Pippa DaCosta
Deception ~ Stacy Claflin
Fated ~ Sara C. Roethle
Nolander ~ Becca Mills
The Girl In Between ~ Laeken Zea Kemp
Bad Vibrations ~ Christine Pope


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Legacy Of Ashes (The **** Vampirous Chronicles Book 1) *













For the near extinct vampire race, starvation has been a way of life for centuries.
That is about to change.

Former Delta Force operative, David Collins, thinks being left for dead by a merciless killer is the worst thing that could ever happen to him...
He's wrong.

The cold-blooded vampire killer, Khristina Sidarov, thinks that the vampire menace has become even deadlier...
She's right.

The ruthless vampire, Claude Schmidt, thinks his plan to kill billions and bring forth the new age is foolproof...
It isn't.

"Legacy of Ashes" is Book 1 in the **** Vampirous Chronicles, an apocalyptic vampire horror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Nest or Invest: Enemies-to-lovers romantic comedy (Love New Zealand Book 1) *




  








*She's the single mum dreaming of owning a house. He's the hotshot developer about to make her homeless.*

Single mum Shasa Daniels is heartbroken to lose her beloved, cheap rental. Even worse, it's being sold to Mac McCarthy, a developer about to replace the old villa with luxury condos. Determined to stop him, Shasa gathers her friends to outbid him and build community housing instead.

Mac, the man in thousand-dollar shoes, isn't as financially stable as he makes out. Thie condo deal promises to secure his future until Shasa the eco-warrior stands in his way. It's time to keep his eyes on the prize. Definitely not the time to get distracted by some bleeding-heart hippie, no matter how sexy and cute.

Looks can be deceiving. As Shasa learns more about (okay, snoops on) Mac, she discovers one surprise after another, including a mutual love of acting and sizzling stage chemistry. The more she finds out about the real Mac, the more she's torn between her building plans and the man she's inevitably falling for. In the end, is it better to win in love or in real estate?

Escape into this absorbing, fun and heartfelt love story set against New Zealand's overheated real estate market.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Davenport House *




  








Davenport House is the first book in a family saga following the wealthy Davenports and their servants in 1915 America.

Mary Davenport is a 22-year-old idealist who worries that the world in the Progressive Era is leaving her behind. She lives isolated in the Pennsylvania countryside with her affluent and secretive family. When her father dies suddenly, Mary becomes pained with grief and increasingly suspicious of those around her.

A humble servant girl has the chance of a lifetime to become a lady's companion. Costly dresses, exquisite rooms, and fine dinners are pleasant distractions from what is really happening in the house.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stiff in the Sand: Cozy Mystery (Cape Hope Mysteries Book 1) *




  








New jobs can be murder…

At least, that’s what it seems like to Emma Harmon of Cape Hope. She’s got a new job blogging about food and she’s super-thrilled to be traveling to a new resort to sample the fare and meet local celebrities. One of who is First-Kiss-Robbie. The first boy to kiss her, he’s a famous chef now.

She finds out her photographer is a hot guy with a major chip on his shoulder. More like an iceberg, considering the way Deke treats her.

She’s not so thrilled when she discovers a body in the sand dunes. One with a knife sticking out of him. A chef knife. Robbie’s chef knife.

She’s even less thrilled when she makes the mistake of handling the knife.

Now, she’s under suspicion and Detective McHottie’s got his eye on her—and not in a good way.

Can she find the real killer before she becomes his target?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Killer Outdoors : Cozy Mystery (A Southwest Exposure Mystery Book 1)*




  








Welcome to Bushwhack, New Mexico: home to tourists, the great outdoors, and murder...
Tourist season has hit Bushwhack and Andie Sullivan--owner of Sullivan's Adventure Company--is ready for her town to fill up with city slickers, snotty teens, and the dollars she needs to keep her business afloat. After her messy divorce from Bucky Gunn--local celebrity rafting guide and Sullivan's main competition, she can use all the help she can get. With all her guided tours booked, it finally seems lady luck is on her side.

But then Bucky is found dead. Not great.

And she's the prime murder suspect. Double not great.

Being framed for murder sucks worse than a rabid chipmunk bite. Andie's determined to clear her name, and this time her survival training skills won't be used to fetch an ice pack. But how long can she stay one step ahead of a killer before she becomes the final victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fire and Rain: A Casey Jones Mystery (Casey Jones Mystery Series Book 7)*




  








“Casey Jones joins the ranks of smart and gutsy heroines. Don't miss her." --Janet Evanovich
*A MISSING STRIPPER, MOTORCYCLE GANGS, AND TOO MANY EX-BOYFRIENDS TO COUNT….*

Katy Munger’s Casey Jones has her hands full avenging the death of one of her oldest friends -- while trying to keep unruly strippers and untrustworthy bikers in line.

Casey Jones is back with a new adventure that takes her from four-foot strippers to forty-something bikers—and a head-on collision with too many ex-boyfriends to count. Will regrets slow her down? Can anything stop her? So long as she has caffiene and Krispy Kremes within reach, Casey's never calling it quits. But will her stubbornness pay off?

When The Tiny Dancers hit Raleigh, North Carolina, the diminutive strippers are a huge hit. Men line up and down the block to watch their rootin' and tootin' topless routine. But someone's not a fan and the vicious death threats the Tinajero sisters are receiving kick Casey into high gear.

But when what should have been a routine bodyguarding case turns deadly, and Casey loses one of her oldest friends, the case turns personal in more ways than one. Her friend is dead, one of the strippers is missing, and the handsome biker Casey met the night before sure seems to be in it up to his neck. Vowing to track the killers and find the missing stripper, who may or may not be in on the murder, Casey sets out on what turns out to be a wild ride that takes her from the flatlands of eastern North Carolina to its most exclusive mountain enclaves.

But no woman is an island and Casey knows she can't do it on her own. Fans of Casey Jones will recognize their favorites in the cast of colorful supporting characters who answer Casey’s “all hands on deck!” call. From her 360-pound boss Bobby D. and his epic meals, to police mole Marcus Dupree and his magic keyboard, to ex-boyfriends Burly and frenemy Detective Bill Butler, Casey needs all the help she can get -- even if she's too stubborn to admit it.

If you’ve been missing your kick-ass Casey and craving Krispy Kremes, you’ll find all that you need in this seventh installment of a beloved female P.I. series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder at the Canaveral Diner: Florida Murder Mystery Novel Series 2 *




  







Roger Pyles, forensics expert and reluctant crime investigator, has returned to drowning his personal problems away in alcohol. Canaveral Flats Chief of Police Bill Kenney, the closest thing Roger has to a friend in this world, presents him with a cold case involving a particularly brutal murder and asks him to look into it. Roger finds Bill was one of the two main suspects. Will Roger take up the challenge, remain sober, and complete the task? And what if he discovers his friend is the killer? Does Bill have ulterior motives? Why is he doing this? Will Roger find the killer without also becoming a crime victim himself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lust, Money & Murder - Books 1, 2 & 3: A Female Secret Service Agent Takes on an International Criminal (Lust, Money & Murder Series) *




  







Born in the worst suburb in Pittsburgh, Elaine Brogan is bright, beautiful and bold. When her father is falsely arrested for passing counterfeit $100 bills, Elaine vows to become a Secret Service agent and track down the man responsible. After barely surviving the arduous Secret Service Training Academy in Laurel, Maryland, she is transferred to bleak and blustery Great Falls, Montana. But things do not go as planned, and Elaine soon finds herself betrayed and thrown into an adventure that takes her halfway around the world, from dark and mysterious Sofia, Bulgaria, to Moscow Russia, and finally, to Milan, Italy. In the end, will Elaine find the love and happiness she truly seeks…or will she turn to a life of obscene wealth, power and corruption?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wicked Legacy (Serenity's Plain Secrets Book 10) *



  








Sheriff Serenity Adams teams up with U.S. Marshal Toby Bryant in this heart-stopping mystery thriller when it comes to light that eighteen-year-old women are disappearing from a nearby Amish community every four years. Is it some kind of ritualistic cult activity? Serenity investigates, and the clues lead her to an isolated Nevada brothel in the desert—the perfect place to hide a scandalous and deadly secret.

Serenity's Plain Secrets is a unique and riveting crime fiction/mystery series that follows the adventures of Sheriff Serenity Adams as she investigates criminal activities in rural Indiana.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Fugitive's Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 1) *




  








*After A Wall Street Murder The FBI Has Their Suspect, But Do The Facts Add Up?*
In the lobby of a prestigious Wall Street investment firm, one man is dead and another seriously injured. The man accused of the crime now a fugitive.

When the Director of the FBI personally orders Special Agent Sean Kruger to New York City to find the fugitive, Kruger questions the reason. Told to shut up and do his job, he starts looking into the case. What he finds is troubling. Eye-witness accounts seem contrived with little variance between individual testimonies. The more he hears, the more he feels someone is manipulating the story.



*˃˃˃ A Fugitive Without A Paper Trail*
As the investigation unfolds, he discovers the only information known about the fugitive is a HR file from a former employer. Public records of the man do not exist.

The fugitive is a ghost, a ghost who has disappeared.



*˃˃˃ Uncovering The Conspiracy*
When Kruger unearths information the investment firm lied about the incident in the lobby, he learns there is a possibility the fugitive was defending himself. He also discovers another individual is searching for the fugitive. An individual who has no interest in allowing the truth to be discovered.

*˃˃˃ When the cat and mouse game turns lethal, Kruger must use all of his skills and experience to find the truth, protect the fugitive, and ultimately stay alive.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dark Tetrad: A Kori Briggs Novel (The Kori Briggs Series of Thriller Spy Novels) *




  








"Fans of spy actioners will revel in this swift-moving adventure and its delightful heroine... a refreshingly modern feminine take on James Bond." --Book Life

Meet Kori Briggs...

...astute, fearless member of an elite and super-secret American intelligence team. A self-described "femme badass," Kori is a highly trained agent, an expert in self-defense, a dedicated Scotch drinker, and a drop-dead beauty whose closest friend is her Glock nine-millimeter Luger.

In this action-packed Kori Briggs debut novel, Kori is on the trail of a madman who has managed to steal a hundred pounds of uranium and, with the help of an equally twisted Russian scientist, is intent on detonating a nuclear bomb somewhere in the world. But when and where?

Come along with Kori on this vicarious thrill ride as she follows clues from Washington, DC to New York City, Russia, Israel, and finally, Paris, the "City of Lights."

There is action, there is romance, there is adventure. And behind it all, there is the incomparable spirit of Kori Briggs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Battle-Cruisers: A History 1908-48*




  








A lean and hungry breed of warship, the battle cruisers burned their names deeply into the annals of sea-warfare.

Fast and heavy-gunned, the battle-cruiser could overhaul and destroy anything at sea except the battleship.

The brain child of Admiral Jacky Fisher, the battle-cruiser was intended to be light, fast, and able to avoid action with ships-of-the-line.

However, the battle-cruisers came to be treated as fast battleships

…And expected to fight as a battleship.

But their design rendered them vulnerable and left them outmatched.

This weakness was cruelly exposed at the battle of Jutland in 1916, where three of the battle-cruisers exploded.

Known as the ‘Splendid Cats’ for their speed and viciousness, battle cruisers fought at Heligoland Bight, the Falkland’s Islands, Dogger Bank and Jutland.

Following the First World War the battle-cruisers biggest enemy was the scrapyard.

Once more the world was plunged into war, and four battle-cruisers would be lost during the Second World War.

The most famous is perhaps the Hood, following the action against the Bismark.

Only the Renown survived both world wars, yet she was condemned to the breaker’s yard in the summer of 1948.

From the far side of the world to home waters, the battle-cruisers played a vital part in the British war effort.

Combining meticulous research with a novelist’s flair for storytelling, Battle-Cruisers vividly describes the life and times of the sixteen battle-cruisers built for the Royal Navy and Royal Australian Navy.

Yet ships do not fight on their own. This is also the story of the men who served, lived, fought and faced adversity in these floating worlds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/22/22.

Currently free.

*Pacific Breakthrough *




  








The fate of the world rested on their shoulders.

It’s April 1944, half a dozen B-29 Superfortress planes have just landed in China to join the new US 20th Air Force, and the war in the Pacific is about to turn.

The plan is to begin the first systematic bombing of Japan, but the path between here and there is littered with Japanese fighter planes and anti-aircraft guns, and such a mission is surely suicide.

The solution? Take the islands of Saipan, Tinian and Guam from the Japanese and use them as US force bases instead. No mean feat. Especially when the enemy forces are determined not to give up without a fight. But with the faith of Admiral Nimitz, time running out and no other options, everything rested on perfect planning and bravery and resilience of those involved…

In Cortesi’s trademark style, Pacific Breakthrough tells the true story of ‘Operation Forager’ through clever novelisation. This World War II US offensive mission to take essential islands in the Pacific Ocean would call for nearly 1000 navy bombers and fighters as well as over 60 destroyers, 21 cruisers and 6 battleships, with 50,000 troops and another 50,000 support troops required just for the Saipan stage of the mission alone. Operation Forager would mean the largest journey for an invasion fleet in the entire history of amphibious warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/23/22.

Currently Free.

*War from a Distant Sun (Savage Stars Book 1) *




  








When a Daklan annihilator drops out of lightspeed, make sure you’re in a different solar system.

Humanity is trapped in a decades-long conflict with a warlike alien species known as Daklan. The military’s high command has played it safe for too long and now defeat seems inevitable.

Dealing with the consequences on the frontline, warship captain Carl Recker is a man with enemies on both sides.

A routine mission takes him to a distant world upon which he finds technology from a war fought by an unknown species. The Daklan are interested in it too, and they have an annihilator class battleship at their disposal, while Recker is flying the smallest lightspeed capable warship in the human fleet.

What follows will test Recker to his limits. Relentlessly pursued by the unstoppable battleship and seemingly forsaken by his superiors, he must hunt down answers from the past while fighting enemies from the present.

Powerful relics of an ancient, terrible war are scattered on the fringes - finding them and unlocking their secrets may be the only hope for humanity.

War from a Distant Sun is a traditional-style science-fiction action adventure. Expect space combat, ruthless aliens, mysterious tech and lots more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dirty Little Secrets (J.J. Graves Mysteries Book 1) *




  








From New York Times bestselling author Liliana Hart comes a series that will knock your socks off! A smart blend of J.D. Robb's, Eve Dallas and Bones, J.J. Graves is a character everyone can root for.

J.J. Graves has seen a lot of dead bodies in her line of work...

She's not only in the mortuary business, but she's also the coroner for King George County, Virginia. When a grisly murder is discovered in the small town of Bloody Mary, it's up to J.J. and Detective Jack Lawson, to bring the victim justice.

The murders are piling up...

When a popular mystery writer shows up on J.J.'s doorstep with plans of writing his new book about the Bloody Mary Serial Killer, J.J. has to decide if he might be going above and beyond the call of duty to create the spine tinglers he's so well known for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pale Boundaries *




  







Where do you go after you're torn from the only planet you've ever called home? What do you do when your new home despises foreigners? Who do you blame when they kill someone you care about....and how do you take revenge? Terson Reilly knew things would be different on Nivia. But he wasn't prepared for the draconian environmental laws, harsh population control measures or the prejudice against outsiders-and they didn't expect what he was willing to do to defend himself. Terson finds love when he meets Virene, an independent young woman chafing under the strict social controls herself. The couple do their best to conform, but their rebellious streak leads them beyond the colony's boundaries where their attempt to rescue the crew of a crashed spacecraft unwittingly sets in motion a chain of events that threatens to expose not only Nivia's dark secret, but that of a powerful criminal organization as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Apocalypse Earth: The Aliens Arrive (Apocalypse Earth Series Book 1)*




  








Alien apocalyptic fiction, a hard fought survival journey with an unexpected romance. But keep the tissues handy… you’ll need them at the end.

The alien apocalypse crashed his world to take human slaves. He was middle-aged, overweight and alone. The aliens didn’t care, they came to harvest the human slaves for market. Any humans they couldn’t sell, they fed to their animals. And, people were being harvested by the millions.

His hard apocalyptic survival journey started a tough march to safety and ended with a journey to test his soul.

William Theodore Benson worked his way West toward a safe-zone and fought through incredibly hard lessons and attackers bent on killing him at every turn... until the final battle that will leave you stunned with surprise… and fulfillment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Wizardoms: Eye of Obscurance (Fate of Wizardoms Book 1) *




  








A rollicking adventure: Can a quick-witted thief assassinate an almighty wizard lord?
"Good old-fashioned fantasy, dripping with action, intrigue, and snark." - Author Graham Austin-King

Power. The ambitious thirst for it.

In a realm where wizards rule, those able to claim a throne are granted the power of a god.
How can one defeat a god?

A clever thief, a determined acrobat, and a troubled dwarf are joined by an old storyteller as they attempt the impossible: Assassinate a wizard lord. Their slim hope relies on an enchanted amulet, the Eye of Obscurance.

These unwitting pawns are embroiled in a contest of wizards. The stakes: The fate of the world.

From bestselling author Jeffrey L. Kohanek comes the first novel in an epic fantasy saga where magic reigns, wizards scheme for power, and the world teeters on the edge of breaking, perfect for fans of Lord of the Rings, The Witcher, or Wheel of Time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Betrayal at the Beach: A Cozy Christian Mystery (Dangerous Curves Book 1) *




  








When tragedy strikes the Bryce Beach Public Library, the choice is clear for librarian Sunshine Baker: solve the mystery or lose her job.

Despite having no prior sleuthing experience, Sunshine feels uniquely qualified due to her ninja YA librarian skills and all those Nancy Drew books she read as a kid. With the help of children’s librarian Molly Simmons and cataloguer Evangeline Dupree, Sunshine and her colleagues scour Bryce Beach for suspects, clues, and the stolen treasure.

Can she and her squad recover the proceeds from the library’s annual fundraising gala and Bryce Beach’s most priceless historical artifact, the Bible with the town’s founding fathers’ signatures?

But here’s the most vexing question of all: could one of Sunshine’s colleagues be a backstabbing traitor out to destroy the library? As Sunshine always says, “Jesus, take the wheel!”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*March Street Murder (March Street Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Welcome to the March Street Cafe. My name’s Kelly, and I’ll be your server today.

I think I’ve said those words a hundred times. But I’m more than just a server.

I’m a painter. In fact, a few of my paintings hang on the wall in the March Street Cafe.

I’m a dog-lover. I walk Buddy the bulldog every morning and every night, even though he never obeys my commands.

I’m a granddaughter. I live with my Grandma Iris, taking care of her and Buddy after she had a fall.

And now, I’m a woman trying to solve a murder.

March Street Murder is a new short cozy mystery by Estelle Richards, author of the Lisa Chance Cozy Mysteries. It has no sex, no gore, and no swearing. It’s a short read, perfect for giving yourself a little treat in between tasks in your busy day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kept Secrets: A Whispering Pines Mystery, Book 2 *




  








If you love small towns with quirky characters, slow-burn romances, and witchy mysteries, this is the series for you.


Tucked next to a pristine lake, the part-Medieval Europe, part-Renaissance Faire hamlet of Whispering Pines is a utopia . . . except for the recent murders.

One month after arriving in the Northwoods, former detective Jayne O'Shea has settled comfortably into small-town life and is making good progress with her task of getting her grandparents' house ready for sale.

Then the shocking death of one of the carnies rocks the community, and the villagers look to Jayne for help, placing her in an impossible middle ground of not wanting to get involved and needing to ensure justice is served.

When a second carney turns up dead, and the newly hired sheriff--more concerned with ticketing tourists than catching the killer--dismisses the death as an accident, Jayne has no choice but to step in. Can she uncover the truth before the murderer strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Headland: a small town mystery loaded with suspense (A Bill Murdoch Mystery Book 1) *




  








What happens when a drug dealer is forced to turn detective? Meet Bill Murdoch, the world's most-reluctant private investigator...

Murdoch’s doing just ﬁne, thanks for not asking. He’s dealing drugs for a crime syndicate in Sydney and saving for a house by the sea. But what does he think life is, a fairy tale?

As the syndicate puts pressure on him to fill the shoes of his murdered boss, Murdoch is cornered by an equally formidable foe: the Australian Tax Ofﬁce demanding an explanation for his sizeable cash income.

Murdoch spins a beautiful lie, telling tax inspector, Hannah Simms, he’s a private detective. When Simms asks him to investigate the mystery of her niece's disappearance, Murdoch grabs what he thinks is a golden opportunity to outrun the syndicate. But his arrival in the missing girl's small coastal home town causes an unexpected stir and the reluctant PI soon realises his troubles are only just beginning.

HEADLAND is crime fiction at its best, a small town murder mystery to keep you guessing until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wrong Place (DI Sally Parker Thriller Book 1) *




  








Danger lurks in tranquil surroundings...

The local church graveyard holds many secrets.

Dozens of people are searching for the truth.

With the body count rising, it's not long before DI Sally Parker's fears are realised... there is a serial killer on her patch.

Sally is a confident person but someone from her recent past threatens her new-found confidence with a harsh plan.

Can Sally overcome the obstacles fate has placed in her path to track down a brazen killer who is intent to derail the investigation at every opportunity?

You won't believe the twists and turns in this serial killer thriller. This one is addictive!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kiss My Assassin: A Charles Bishop Novel *




  







You’ve never met a spy like this before! When the Turkish ambassador crashes his car in central London, the incident launches an unforeseeable series of catastrophic events—and a naked body. MI6 spy Charles Bishop flies headfirst into intrigue, gun battles and assassinations. He’s on the hunt for a mysterious and powerful arms-dealing organisation named Kali—and they have him squarely in their sights. Along the way he falls for a mysterious woman who may just be the death of him. Fast-paced with whip-smart dialogue and twists at every turn, Kiss My Assassin is the very definition of unputdownable. Note to the reader: Although the Bishop novels can be read in any order, the events described take place before those in the Eva Destruction novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Barista's Guide To Espionage: An Eva Destruction Novel *




  







Better shape up Bond. There's a new girl in town and she's come to kick some ass. Meet Eva Destruction, the only thing quicker than her mouth is her talent for getting into trouble. It's true she's always had an eye for a bad boy but when she falls for billionaire super-villain Harry Lancing, it seems that even Eva may have bitten off more than she can chew. Eva hurtles headlong into terrorist attacks, assassinations, car chases and the occasional close encounter with a dashing spy who seems determined to charm Eva into bed as he is to thwart Lancing's plans to bring down every government on Earth. As the odds begin to stack up in Lancing's favour the fate of the world lies in Eva's hands. Luckily for the world, Eva Destruction isn't the type of girl to let a super-villain ex-boyfriend with a massive ego, unlimited resources and his own secret island get the better of her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Assassin's Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 2)*




  








*Two Assassinations That Appear To Be Linked*
Homicide Detective Ryan Clark has a problem. A prominent businessman has been assassinated by a drive-by shooting. Two weeks earlier another man, in the same industry, was shot and killed. He suspects the assassinations are related and calls an old friend with the FBI. When FBI profiler Special Agent Sean Kruger arrives at the scene of the second murder, he agrees with Clark but is hesitant to get involved. After twenty-five years with the FBI, he is tired of the bureaucracy and politics of the job. His constant traveling has kept him away from the woman he loves and he is contemplating retiring to start a new life with her.

*˃˃˃ The Assassin Strikes Close To Home*
A week later, while home in Kansas City, the assassin strikes again, this time close to where he lives, making things personal. With the help of JR Diminski, the computer genius from The Fugitive’s Trail, Kruger identifies a suspect and travels to Alabama for the arrest.

*˃˃˃ When Things Go From Bad To Worse*
Politics and micromanaging complicate the situation. Kruger is ordered to wait but disobeys and proceeds with the arrest. When everything goes horribly wrong, he is suspended by the Director of the FBI. Now outside the protection of the agency, he must decide whether to walk away from his career or put his new marriage and life in danger by pursuing the assassin. An assassin whose ultimate goal is an attack in the center of the United States, an attack that will result in more innocent casualties than 9/11.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Six Years to the Zero Hour: A German Couple's Story of Survival and Guilt in World War Two *




  







The story of two young Germans who come of age during World War Two. The book describes Gottfried's incredible odyssey from the French Atlantic Coast with the Luftwaffe to his survival of the Russian winter near Stalingrad. After having been assigned to the Weapons SS as part of the "Goering Gift", Gottfried ends up on the front lines in the Battle of Kursk in Russia, is wounded twice and is still fighting in the last defensive skirmishes against the Red Army. He survives many brushes with death due to his independent spirit. A parallel story tells of Johanna's survival of the bomb war and the Allied invasion of the Rhineland until the two finally meet. All details of the book are true. In a very readable form, the book shows the everyday lives of Germans and their gradual realization of the horrific evil they became a part of. Each chapter also provides some historical facts and context.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/23/22.

Currently Free.

*Defuzed: A Bomb Squad Soldier's Experiences in Iraq *




  







Defuzed is a memoir of military service that portrays the experiences of a US Army Explosive Ordnance Disposal technician. This detailed first-person account of heart-pounding missions in combat zones takes the reader through the process of defuzing bombs emplaced by terrorists in Iraq.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Gemini's Crossing: A Fantasy LitRPG GameLit Adventure (Enora Online Book 1) *




  








The first series in the Enoraverse begins...



After learning he has only months to live, Gemini Fowler is granted one shot to cheat death when a billionaire game-developer offers to transfer his consciousness into a virtual realm using a technology that could end death as we know it.

The catch:

The only current VR with the capability to receive him is the unreleased video game, Enora Online, and Gemini must survive until level ten or be completely wiped from the servers… and existence.

Welcome to Enora Online, where virtual is reality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dowser Series: Box Set 1 *




  








Three bestselling urban fantasies from award-winning author Meghan Ciana Doidge. Dowser 1, 2, and 3 complete the first trilogy of the Dowser Series. Fortunately, the magic and mayhem continues in Dowser 4, 5, and 6.

The customer looked familiar, like maybe he’d been in the bakery a few times before. The vampire, however, was new. – Dowser 1

Cupcakes, Trinkets, and Other Deadly Magic (Dowser 1)

If you’d asked me a week ago, I would have told you that the best cupcakes were dark chocolate with chocolate cream cheese icing, that dancing in a crowd of magic wielders — the Adept — was better than sex, and that my life was peaceful and uneventful. Just the way I liked it. That’s what twenty-three years in the magical backwater of Vancouver will get you — a completely skewed sense of reality. Because when the dead werewolves started showing up, it all unraveled … except for the cupcake part. That’s a universal truth.

Trinkets, Treasures, and Other Bloody Magic (Dowser 2)

Three months ago, I lost my foster sister, Sienna, to the darkness. As in blood magic and chaos and general mayhem. No one saw it until it was too late, but I should have. Now, I have a wounded heart and soul that I can’t even reveal to anyone around me, because I’m supposed to hate Sienna with the fiery passion of the justified. And I do. I just wish I didn’t feel so lost without her, so unsure of the path I thought I had carved for myself, and so outclassed by the powerful Adepts constantly by my side these days. I’m not even sure if they’re with me for my own protection or because my shiny new powers are rare and valuable. Assuming I ever figure out who or what I am, and how my magic actually works.

Even chocolate can’t save the day every time … just most of the time. At least I’ve got that going for me.

Treasures, Demons, and Other Black Magic (Dowser 3)

I hadn’t set foot in the human world for more than a few hours in over three and a half months. Sure, I was stronger and faster than I’d ever been before, and I had a shiny new sword, but I was seriously chocolate deprived. I don’t recommend quitting cold turkey. And the new sword was a problem — to my mind, anyway. It represented all the expectations of a powerful father and a new otherworldly life. A life that wasn’t the one I’d worked so hard to build. It also represented the responsibility I had to bring my foster sister Sienna to … what? Justice? I didn’t know if that was even possible. What I did know was that Sienna wouldn’t stop, and that I couldn’t just leave everything up to fate and destiny … or maybe I was. Maybe I was doing exactly what I was supposed to be doing. If you believed in that sort of thing.

I just hoped that before the chaos and mayhem renewed, I’d manage to get my hands on some chocolate. It didn’t even have to be single-origin Madagascar. I was utterly prepared to lower my standards.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Immortal Plague: A Judas Chronicles Novel (Cursed Immortals Book 1)*




  








The Great Betrayer in his own words...

William Barrow carries a dark secret. A very dark secret.

An archivist for the Smithsonian Institute and a part-time operative for the CIA, no one would ever suspect the handsome 'thirty-ish' William is the most reviled human being ever to walk the earth.

But long ago, William Barrow had another name…one that is synonymous with shame and betrayal: Judas Iscariot.

Forced to walk the earth as a cursed immortal, William/Judas is on a quest to reclaim the thirty silver shekels paid to him in exchange for Jesus Christ.

Twenty-one coins have now been recovered—thanks in large part to the help from his latest son, the esteemed Georgetown University history professor, Alistair Barrow.

Ever hopeful the complete coin collection will buy him a full pardon from God and end his banishment from heaven, William plans to visit a remote village deep within Iran’s Alborz Mountains to retrieve 'silver coin number twenty-two'.

But the CIA has a different objective for this trip, one that pits both father and son against an unscrupulous Russian billionaire searching for something else that’s just as precious within the ancient mountains of Iran.

Something that threatens peace in the modern world if William and Alistair fail to reach it first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Before and After *




  








THE BEST-SELLING SCI-FI THRILLER THAT BLENDS HEALTHY LIVING AND LOTS OF DYING



"A big fat five stars. This is a horror story. It's a visceral portrait of addiction and the hope of redemption in a world turned mad by hate and fear. The worst thing is that it is true. A must-read." Jane Almond-Deville, The British Obesity Society.

Ben Stone is terrified. He's terrified because he weighs 601 pounds and needs his right leg amputating. He's terrified because a crane will shortly lift him from his fourth-floor flat and lower him 44 feet to an ambulance waiting below. He's terrified because he hasn't been outside in nine years and he doesn't know who will look after his beautiful dog.

He needn't worry though, because the world is about to end.

"If you’re looking for a lovable main character, an action-packed story and a load of humour and horror along the way, you should definitely grab a copy of Before and After. Gore, humour, suspense, heart – it has everything, with as many twists and turns as you could hope for." Dystopic.co.uk


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fairfax & Glew: Volume 1 *




  








Roughneck Fairfax and Private Eye Glew partner up and battle Hookville's lowest in these eleven crime yarns.

Chokey, Chokey- Fairfax and Glew stalk a tool thief named Yowder.

Apples & Pears- A bike thief leads the boys to a shed load of stolen vehicles.

Something You Can Do- Mrs. Jordan wants the boys to find a missing picture.

Catch You On Payday- A bruiser bullies an innocent man but Fairfax is watching. And drinking coffee.

Agitator Dog- A one-eyed beagle named Ned needs protection. Fairfax, Glew and a friend help their four-legged pal.

Waiting on Wisdom- Fairfax gets a free boat. A trio of goons take it. Glew has a date. It's all up to Fairfax to dole out justice and a little wisdom.

Axe Kick- Fairfax and Glew are stuck in a snow storm but crime doesn't shut down because of the weather.

Bargain Attic- A pack of thieves are looking to empty an attic but Fairfax and Glew are going to fill the basement.

Sweat Stains- Suzie has a stealing boyfriend. She also has an ex and possible friend named Glew.

Mouse Trap- Rory laughs at society and steals without being noticed. Fairfax and Glew pay the young man some attention.

Bachelor Pads- Glenn the Friend is everybody's friend. After all, stealing from friends is just too easy until Fairfax and Glew catch onto him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Purrfect Cut (The Mysteries of Max Book 14) *













Design for Murder

When Leonidas Flake, the world-renowned fashion designer and style icon, is found murdered by his live-in boyfriend Gabriel Crier, police are quickly convinced it’s an open-and-shut case. After all, Leo’s killer was caught red-handed. Grandma Muffin is not so sure, though, and decides to dig a little deeper.

Max and the other cats, meanwhile, are on strike. They feel very strongly that Odelia has been neglecting them lately and they need to teach her a lesson. Unfortunately their strike lands Max and Dooley in more danger than they anticipated, especially when they get mixed up in the saga of Pussy, Leo and Gabe’s famous and very Instagramable white Birman. Soon they are faced with their most formidable foe yet, a Siamese cat appropriately named Tank.

Will Max and Dooley escape Chateau Leonidas alive? Will Odelia be exposed as a cat whisperer? And will Dooley find love for the very first time? Find out in Purrfect Cut, everyone’s favorite cat sleuth’s exciting new adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Darcy Sweet Mystery - Books One to Six: Box Set One (Darcy Sweet Mystery Box Set Book 1) *




  








The first six mysteries in the popular Darcy Sweet Cozy Mystery series: Death Comes to Town, Mists of the Past, From the Ashes, The Ghost of Christmas, The Stolen Valentine and Hiding From Death.

Introducing Darcy Sweet...

She isn't what you would call a girly girl. She almost never wears makeup and loves nothing more than to wear a well-worn pair of jeans, a t-shirt and her most comfortable pair of sneakers.

She would like to think she is just an ordinary woman, but she's not. She has a connection to the spirit world that seems to draw her into mysterious situations more often than not.

Add to the mix the antics of a rather naughty, slightly psychic cat and the eccentric ghost of her great-aunt Millie, and you have a life that is anything but ordinary.

658 pages of paranormal mystery fun. Over 200 positive reviews. Find out why over 100,000 readers have fallen for Darcy Sweet!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Welcome: A Humorous International Mystery (Jack Dillon Dublin Tales Book 1) *




  








MARSHAL DILLON RIDES INTO DUBLIN … And the bad guy population starts dropping. (But maybe you’d better hide your women.)

WELCOME! is the first tale in the humorous, rollickinginternational thriller series of Dublin tales featuring dashing detective Jack “Dildo” Dillon by Mike Faricy. Jack’s no less libidinous than Faricy’s popular Dev Haskell, but he’s a bit more mature—and way better with a gun.

Think action-packed: Marshal Dillon Rides Into Dublin. Jack's a U.S. Marshal abroad, escorting a fugitive named Daniel Ackerman and having a wonderful time—at first. All goes smoothly, and he’s had a splendid tour of the fair city in the company of Garda (Officer) Ann Dumphy—the lovely colleen assigned to mind him—until the transfer of the prisoner at the airport. It seems Ackerman’s Russian partner would prefer that Ackerman not stand trial in the U.S., and sends a team of his thugs to prevent it.

Suddenly Marshal Dillon finds himself in a very wrong place at a very wrong time. He ends up in hot water with the American Embassy for carrying a gun in Dublin, but the Irish authorities might just have a little different take on things...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sherlock Holmes: The Centurion Papers: The Third Collection *




  








More mystery, more adventure, and even a little romance for Dr Watson...

The Third Collection of Sherlock Holmes stories from The Davies Brothers, winners of the BAFTA Rocliffe New Writers Showcase (supported by the London Book Fair)...

The Centurion Papers is a thrilling new series of Sherlock Holmes mysteries. Too explosive for publication, kept hidden for a hundred years...until now.

These THREE new cases follow Holmes and Watson on the trail of their most nefarious foes yet.

The Black Widower
A letter from Italy, a jilted lover… and the hunt for a ruthless murderer. Sherlock Holmes races across the continent to catch a debonair but deadly villain: ‘The Black Widower’ is preparing to entrap his next victim – a wealthy young English lady with a trail of suitors. Surrounded by the beguiling mountains and lakes of northern Italy, Holmes must discover the true identity of the elusive killer, and apprehend him before he strikes again.

Red Silk
There is another! Dr Watson learns of his predecessor as partner to Sherlock Holmes, a man whose powers of deduction rival those of the great detective himself. Campbell Thorne left a letter detailing his final case, and Watson discovers that Holmes’s most devastating adventure may have occurred even before they met.

The Silent Soprano
Scandal at the Royal Opera House as the world’s greatest soprano is robbed of her most precious asset: her voice. Holmes and Watson are drawn into the backstage drama at Puccini’s latest opera, where they must unpick a tangled mystery involving feuding divas, a priceless diamond… and a cold-blooded killer on the loose.

Three stunning new episodes in the Sherlock Holmes canon from Dr Watson’s recently found Centurion Papers - uncovered by The Davies Brothers, authors of Hudson James and the Baker Street Legacy and The Phoenix Code.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Misty Morning Murder (Myrtle Grove Garden Club Mystery Book 4)*




  








Just as Jesse Camden is ready to shake herself out of her romantic rut and take a giant step forward with Sheriff Joe Tyler, a dead ex-fiance reaches out to yank her two steps back.

Misty Bennett, seventeen-year-old daughter of Jesse’s former beau Ronald Bennett, is the closest thing to a daughter of her own that Jesse has ever had. So when Misty flees from her father’s overbearing bride-to-be and travels across two states to arrive on Jesse’s doorstep, Jesse takes the girl in. And when the fiancée herself shows up demanding the girl’s return, Jesse sends the woman packing and vows to keep Misty safe until her father comes for her.

But when Ronnie Bennett’s body is found just miles from Myrtle Grove, Jesse is left to unravel the mystery of his murder and help gather the shattered pieces of his daughter’s life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cully: Relentless: (Cully the Bounty Hunter - Book 4) *




  








The Housman brothers have killed Jack Evers, his wife and two sons in a random act of savagery. Sam "Cully" McCullough knows the West can be dangerous and cruel but even he is shocked at this brutality. Cully swears to the only surviving member of the family he will bring the murderers in—dead or alive.

To find them, though, he needs the help of Snake Madison, a man he recently brought in for bank robbery. Madison doesn't like Cully but agrees to help if his sentence is reduced. The two form an uneasy alliance.

Cully wants the two Housman brothers more any other outlaws he has ever hunted. But as he tracks the gang a winter storm hinders his progress. He must also hope Madison, who has a choice between evil and redemption, will not betray him.

Although Cully is tempted to kill the gang, can he keep his honor and values even when dealing with these heartless killers. Can Madison stay true to his word and not betray Cully? Will justice be served?

Note: Each book in the Cully the Bounty Hunter series is a standalone story that can be read out of order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Nerve Damage (A Drake Cody Suspense-Thriller Book 1) *




  








ER physician and medical researcher, Drake Cody, has developed an experimental drug that may help the paralyzed walk. Rogue elements operating in the shadows of the pharmaceutical industry have learned of Drake’s breakthrough and they will destroy anyone or anything that prevents them from pirating the priceless research.

Drake, his wife, and their children become pawns in a deadly contest where billions in profits are at stake and their lives mean nothing. Murder, blackmail, and violence touches all those he cares about as the hospital, his home, and his city are swept into the madness. Greed, lust, murder, and betrayal confront courage and selflessness as Drake’s family and his hospital coworkers battle to save what matters most—their patients, their love, their lives.

Physician turned bestselling author Tom Combs’ suspense-packed thriller explodes with true-to-life medical action in a tale of heart-pounding thrills, brilliant twists, and characters readers care about.

John Grisham introduced legal suspense and thrills to the mainstream - Tom Combs has done the same with the world of medicine in book one of this riveting series.

International Bestselling Medical thriller - #1 United Kingdom, Canada and Australia 2018, 2020


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The American (A Nathan Grant Thriller Book 1) *




  








Russian assassins are gunning for him. Nathan Grant will make them pay.

Following a distinguished career as an American spy, Nathan Grant is ready to part ways with the CIA. Unfortunately, his adversaries aren't as eager to let him go. After a final mission ends in the deaths of two Russian spies, Grant is a marked man. To stay one step ahead, he must uncover the identity of a mole buried deep within the CIA. After traversing the globe in search of clues, the truth will shock him to his core. Now it is Nathan Grant who will to stop at nothing for revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Imposter's Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 3) *




  








*FBI PROFILER SEAN KRUGER IS BACK AND ON THE TRAIL OF A VICIOUS SERIAL KILLER*

Over the Indian Ocean a Malaysia Airline jumbo jet drops from radar. Three hundred twenty-seven souls disappear with it; a woman in Rockford, Illinois is brutally murdered. Unrelated news events? Retired FBI agent Sean Kruger doesn’t think so. He suspects it’s the work of serial killer Randolph Bishop.

*˃˃˃ The Only Killer To Ever Escape Him Is Back*
Now a college professor, Kruger has tried to live with the mistake he made while investigating Bishop six years earlier. It looks as though the only man to elude him, in his twenty-five year tenure with the FBI, has returned to seek vengeance on those who forced the man to flee the country. With his family in danger, Kruger comes out of retirement to find Bishop’s trail. A trail that leads Sean to question his own humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Gallipoli Memories *




  








A first-hand account of one of the most controversial battles of the First World War...

The year is 1914. The writer Compton Mackenzie is eager to do his duty to his country and join the army. But, suffering with Sciatica, he knows he will never pass any medical examination. Disillusioned, he resigns himself to travelling Europe and writing his next book when fate presents an opportunity.

He is offered a Staff Job by Sir Ian Hamilton, Commander-in-Chief of the Mediterranean Expeditionary Force. He travels immediately to the coasts of the Aegean. This journey is the beginning of Mackenzie’s experience of the First World War, which was to culminate in the epic, harrowing conflict of the Gallipoli Expedition.

Gallipoli Memories throws fresh light on many of the more obscure and unknown issues of that campaign. Described masterfully by a writer who found fame with books such as Whisky Galore and The Monarch of the Glen, it provides a fascinating account of the battle, and the bravery of the men who fought it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/25/22.

Currently Free. Remember, always verify price before clicking Buy.

*3 LIES: A Masters CIA Thriller (The Masters CIA Thriller Series Book 1)*



  







*Beth is missing. Only Clint knows she’s in danger.*

The blatant lies concerning her whereabouts leave him unsettled and alarmed.

A tech exec dropout, Clint Masters is in love with Beth, who requires routine blood dialysis to survive. As each hour passes without filtering, her blood turns more toxic, while Clint’s more cold with terror.

Meanwhile at Langley, someone hacked the CIA computers. Now certain field agents no longer respond to command. Langley must determine whether the agents are in danger, or worse—they’ve gone rogue.

When CIA officers investigate, they intercept Clint in his search for Beth. Time is running out for her survival, but he refuses to let Beth die without a fight.

An intense thriller, Clint struggles against an unknown enemy until the shocking conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Pages of Time: A Time Travel Thriller *




  







*What would you change if you could turn the pages of time?*

Sam Rayner thinks he is an ordinary sixteen-year-old. But when his family’s flight is brought down in a shocking act of terrorism, he suffers a traumatic brain injury that leaves him in a coma.

On waking in hospital Sam learns that his father died in the crash. Struggling to come to terms with his loss, he begins to experience strange seizures that alter the flow of time and transport him into the body of his past or future self. At first these episodes seem anything but useful. That is until he collapses and learns of another terrorist attack: this time in the future.

Can Sam prevent the impending atrocity before it takes place? Can he master his new powers to save his family from violent deaths that are already in the past, defeat the sinister forces that wish to use him for their own ends, and maybe also win the girl he loves… by turning the pages of time?

_Back to the Future_ meets _The Butterfly Effect_ in the first book of _The Pages of Time_ series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Maverick Gambit (Maverick Space Adventures Book 1)*




  








*Knox defends his own.*

Space is a deadly business, a truth Knox has experienced first hand. That's why he's so protective of his ship and family. So when pirates plunder an impoverished town--a town that's earned Knox's guarded friendship--he's going to do something about it.

Knox knows the pillagers will be back for more, so his town needs protection from any and all pirates, for years to come. Only one way to do that. His friends need shields to keep their town and children safe, and Knox will get those shields. Even if he has to steal them.

Knox devises a carefully crafted plan and hires the perfect crew. He’ll “borrow” from Caravan Suppliers—the Goliath of space shipping—a company that can afford to lose an expensive shield generator. No one will know he was there. Unfortunately, no plan survives contact with the enemy.

Caravan Suppliers has a dirty slave habit, and they’ll kill to keep it secret. When Knox stumbles onto it, he endangers his crew and his family. Will this mission cost Knox more than he’s willing to pay?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Winter's Fury: An Epic Fantasy Adventure (The Furyck Saga Book 1)*




  








*Jael Furyck isn’t happy.*
Her father is dead. Her uncle has stolen the throne.
And now he wants to marry her off to the fallen son of her arch-enemy.
But Jael is a battle-hardened warrior, trained to kill since she was ten-years-old.
She doesn’t plan on being anyone’s wife.

*Eadmund Skalleson is drunk.*
His father is threatening him with a wife again.
And this time he’s given him an ultimatum.
Marry Jael Furyck or your brother returns from exile.
But if Eadmund was ever going to choose a wife, it wouldn’t be Jael Furyck.

Not her. Not ever.

_Winter’s Fury_ is the first book in _The Furyck Saga:_ a gripping epic fantasy series that takes you into a richly-woven world of warring kingdoms, mysterious dreamers, dark magic, and an ancient prophecy that emerges from the shadows to weave a dangerous web around them all...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Burning Sea: An Epic Fantasy Adventure (The Furyck Saga Book 2)*




  








As the kingdoms prepare for war, unexpected visitors and a horrifying murder throw everyone’s plans into disarray...

Amidst the chaos, Jael must find a way to lead her warriors to victory against King Haaron and his sons, watching as Eadmund drifts away from her, powerless to save him.

In Hest, Jaeger Dragos has found the long-sought-after Book of Darkness, but he needs his father’s dreamer to unleash the dark magic trapped within.

Left behind on Oss, Edela is locked in a deadly struggle with Evaine, trying to keep Jael and Eadmund safe, taunted with terrifying visions of the darkness that is coming to claim them all...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Initiation (Wolf Blood Academy Book 1) *




  









♥ Can love alter destiny? ♥

*The Wolf Blood Academy gave me an ultimatum. Attend and take my place in the pack or my family suffers the consequences.*

One bite changed my whole life. Until that fateful moment, no one told me I descended from an ancient legacy of wolves.

Determined to keep my family safe, I enter the Wolf Blood Academy, but acceptance isn’t official until I pass their initiation. A series of challenges meant to discover my rank among the classes. With my genetics, the tests should be easy, but I haven’t had years of training like the others. 

Even with my focus on surviving, that isn’t enough to keep me away from Wyatt Wright. He’s beyond gorgeous and so tempting. I crave him. 

But everything in me says I need to stay away.

Prove myself. I will do anything for my family, even become the enemy so I can take them down from the inside. 

Unless Wyatt takes me down first. 

Maybe that won’t be a bad thing. 

Can love alter one's destiny? I guess I’m about to find out. ♥


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Raffles: The Complete Innings *




  








Richard Foreman's acclaimed series of Raffles stories, which gave life again to the gentleman thief and cricketer, are here collected in one volume, Raffles: The Complete Innings. Full of wit, crimes and romance the books can be read individually, or together they form a story that proves even greater than the sum of its parts, with appearances from Sherlock Holmes, Dr Watson, C. B. Fry and Lord Rosebery, among others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadly Chapel (A British Seaside Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*She just got an invite to a wedding. Unfortunately, it is from her ex.*

When Doris Cudlow attends her ex-husband's wedding, she's pretty sure it is a mistake.

Boy, is she right.

But it isn't until the bride disappears and her ex is on the run from the police that things really go downhill.

Doris teams up with her nosy landlady, and the duo turn detective to solve the mystery.

As Doris digs, she uncovers a web of lies along with a deadly secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Target Practice Mysteries 1 & 2 (Target Practice Mysteries Boxset)*




  








Di has a new job, and an unexpected side gig as an amateur sleuth. Target Practice Mysteries is a funny cozy mystery series about starting over again, taking wild chances, and being adopted by a dog named Moo. Heartwarming and sweet with a slow-burn romance!

Target Practice Mysteries 1 - 2

Death on the Range
When a competitive archer is murdered at the training facility where Di has just started working, she's thrust into the middle of an unofficial investigation before she can even settle into her new life.
With her roommate Mary and a Great Dane named Moo, she begins to unravel the mystery around the death of the victim, but can they solve the case before they find themselves in the killer's sights?

Death at the Summit
When a new Westwood employee with old grudges is murdered during the brand summit, Di starts investigating with roommate Mary and Great Dane Moo at her side.
After a snowstorm strands all the suspects at the Westmound Center and the only cop present asks Di and Mary not to get in the way, they have to keep a low profile.
It’s no surprise that Mac was murdered. He was a sexist bigot who used his business to take advantage of others prior to being bought out by Westmound. With so many suspects, will they be able to find the real killer?

A humorous cozy mystery for every sleuth in the family


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Smidgeon of Ghosts (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 6) *




  








Madame Ruby, gypsy fortune teller in the city of Chicago, makes headlines in the Chicago Tribune when she predicts a Halloween murder in the old haunted house in Lincoln Park. She also lays down a challenge for Madeline Donovan to attend a séance on that night and thwart the murderer.

Madeline dismisses the challenge until she receives a note from the sisters who live there asking for her help to rid the house of a troublesome ghost who recently inhabited their home and is causing them much consternation.

The scene is then set for her and her friends to attend an elaborate Halloween gala that is nothing as she imagined and begins her journey to catch a ghost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*LETHAL DOSE: dangerously close to catching a killer (DI Tara Grogan Book 4) *




  








*Out of her depth, a young detective must evade a fatal jab*

A journalist is found brutally murdered and buried upside down on Crosby beach. Terry Lawler had exposed the secrets of powerful people and apparently got his comeuppance.

But when DI Tara Grogan digs further, she makes a startling discovery. Within the victim’s home are details about dozens of missing women. Details that might only be known to the last person who saw them.

Just what was his connection to these disappearances in Belfast and Liverpool? Has Grogan stumbled upon evidence of a serial killer who someone else has got to first?

In which case, exactly who is Grogan hunting for? And does she really want to find them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hot to Kill: A Thrilling British Detective Novel (A Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey British Detective Novel Book 1) *




  







When a local landscaper vanishes, Madeline Simpson knows she was the last person to see him alive – because she killed him.

With a serial sex offender on the loose, Detectives DC Jack Rutherford and DS Amanda Lacey already have their hands full. It’s only when another death occurs that a link between the two cases comes to light, and Madeline finds herself the focus of their investigation.

While attempting to keep her deadly secret, Madeline stumbles upon clues that point to the true identity of the sex offender. She’s closing in when tragedy strikes, and the death toll increases.

But DS Amanda Lacey has no idea how close she is to the killer as her work and personal lives collide.

How long will she have to wait to find out the full truth?

If you like firecracker characters, imaginative story lines, and British crime dramas, then you’ll love this captivating story.

Hot to Kill is the first brilliant and captivating novel featuring DC Jack Rutherford and DS Amanda Lacey by master storyteller Linda Coles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Silent Speak: A gripping and twisty psychological thriller (An Aoife Walsh Thriller Book 3) *




  








*“There’s a lunatic out there who butchered five innocent people and nobody is looking for him.”*

Aoife Walsh has plenty keeping her busy—finalising her divorce from her manipulative husband, settling into her still-new relationship with Detective Conor Moloney, and trying to win the trust of his teenage son. So for the moment, her fledgeling career as a freelance journalist has been put on hold.

Then comes the horrific news that an entire family has been slaughtered in their own home. Aoife is shocked to discover two of the victims were members of her on-again-off-again book club. Even more disturbing is the revelation that the police believe it was a murder-suicide.

That’s when Aoife receives a tantalising offer. Lisa, the main suspect’s sister, will grant Aoife access to the victims’ extended family for an exclusive news story—_if_ Aoife will help find the real killer. Moved by Lisa’s unwavering belief in her brother’s innocence, Aoife agrees to help.

As she digs into the secrets of her fellow book club members, Aoife discovers potential suspects everywhere: people having affairs, a jealous husband, and a power-hungry business partner who’s clearly hiding something.

Aoife keeps pulling at the threads of the story, untangling more and more deception. Is the killer really dead and buried? Is it someone Aoife already knows? Could the lunatic be closer than Aoife ever imagined?

You won’t be able to put down this twisty thriller from international bestselling author Val Collins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Running with the Enemy *




  







While serving in Vietnam, Ethan Card, a loyal U.S. Marine, is framed for a crime he didn't commit. Labeled a traitor, he's on the run, desperate to prove his innocence, or he'll never go home again. Ethan has a choice to make, save the Vietnamese woman he loves from two murdering psychopaths, or prove his innocence. He can't have both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Miami Malice (Coastal Vigilante Book 1) *




  








Jake Header is here with a vengeance!
When Jake and the crew pursue a case in the Azores archipelago,they’ll find themselves trying to find a missing teenager. But where is the kidnapped kid? Why was he kidnapped? And who can Jake trust as the web of deceit around the crime stretches clear across the ocean back to Miami? Worse, if Jake doesn’t answer those questions soon, saving the missing child might be the least of his problems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/25/22. Always verify price before clicking Buy.

Currently free.

*World War II: A Compact History (Compact Histories Book 2) *




  








*A veteran of World War II himself, experienced historian Colonel Dupuy is expertly placed to write this revealing and fascinating account of the war.*

Compressing the enormity of the Second World War into a compact narrative sweeping the world, Dupuy explores everything from life in England under the Blitz to General Joseph Stilwell’s 400-mile trek through Burma, as well as Stalingrad and Guadalcanal and the war in the Pacific.

Uncovering new and shocking information, he presents the most detailed examination to date of Operation Bodyguard – the plan designed to delude the Germans about the Allied invasion of the Continent – and explores the devastating impact of the Battle of the Bulge on American morale. Investigating Churchill and Truman's decision to allow Stalin to decide when the Italian and German surrenders would be revealed, he also delves into lesser-known and bravely fought campaigns that altered the outcome of the War – and the world as we know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/26/22.

Currently Free.

*The Eros Machine *




  








The room erupted into spontaneous applause as the countdown reached zero and the female’s voice announced, “We have main engine start and lift off. Lift off for NASA’s NEAR Shoemaker observer. On its way to rendezvous with the asteroid Eros 433.”
That seemed a long time ago, as I look back at the events that have unfolded since that time.
None of us knew then, that simple innocuous mission would answer the question that humanity had asked since we took those first historical steps into space.
“Are we alone?”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Empire of Ruin: Chronicles of the Second Empire (The Chronicles of the Second Interstellar Empire of Mankind Book 4) *




  








*Two thousand years ago, Michael Glover was a soldier. He still is.*
In command of one of the most advanced ships ever built, posing as an itinerant merchant captain, Michael Glover has wandered from world to world, building his unorthodox crew and trying without success to avoid trouble.

He found a refuge for the citizens of Chronos, who fled a pocket Universe about to implode, and he helped Douglas Oliver, the Secretary General of Illyria, uncover the deadly plans of a rogue military commander allied with the slaver network, and now Michael Glover has accepted a commission to spy for naval intelligence.

*>>>The tyrannical slaver network is expanding.*
The worlds and habitats of the Second Empire have come under attack from unknown adversaries. The enemy hits and runs and vanishes, slowly sapping the Empire’s strength.

The outlines of an Empire wide conspiracy can dimly be seen and so far, all attempts to identify the enemy have failed.

The Empire has almost unimaginable power, but power is worthless with no one to fight.

Michael Glover has been given a mission but he will carry out his mission in any way that he sees fit, because Michael Glover has secrets of his own.

What is a soldier to do when faced with overwhelming odds? Whatever is necessary…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hopeless Pocus (A Witch Cozy Paranormal Mystery #1) (Hex Falls Paranormal Cozy Mystery Series)*




  








*A failed crime investigator turned interior decorator.
A strange new client with a creepy old house.
An age-old family secret linked to a cold case murder. What could go wrong, right?*

Violet Vance, believes she’s run out of luck. Truth is…she never had any. The poor girl’s not even a witch. Or so she thinks.

Fired from her dream job as a homicide investigator, Violet decides to take up interior decorating. She moves away to the tiny town of Hex Falls, only to be followed there by her zany, over-protective family. So much for new beginnings.

Belonging to a prestigious paranormal family is tough when you’re not magical. That’s right, poor Violet is the only member of her family in a hundred years to be born without any powers. Nothing. Nada. Zilch.

Or so she believes?

But as soon as Violet arrives in Hex Falls, strange things begin to happen. Her fingertips begin to twitch and her nose to itch, and the waterfall next to her house flows backward. But the slime really hits the cauldron when Violet shows up to her first-ever decorating job, at a creepy old mansion known as Murder Manor—where heads begin to roll.

I ask you, what's an ex-homicide-investigator-turned-decorator to do—just let a perfectly good murder lie there unsolved?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fatal Sisters: A Rafferty P.I. Mystery (Rafferty : Hardboiled P.I. Book 6)*




  








*The Mob.

A bunch of missing money.

Rock and a hard place …*



Patty Akister wants Rafferty to find her husband, Sherm.

She says he’s a secret agent. He’s on a mission.

Sure he is.

Rafferty has a fair idea where Sherm actually spends his weekends but decides there’s no harm in letting Patty hold on to her fantasy.

She’s paying the bill; it’s the least he can do.

Rafferty will find Sherm. Tell him what’s what. Convince him to go home and stop lying to his devoted wife.

But Sherm’s in over his head with people who use body counts to solve problems.

They want their money back, and don’t care who gets caught in the crossfire.

The closer Rafferty gets to bringing Sherm home the more bodies he has to climb over, and it’s not long before he has to face the truth:

Sometimes there’s nothing but kill or be killed …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Murder In Parlor Harbor (The Parlor City Murder Trilogy Book 3) *




  







It is 1967 and ten years have passed since murder and larceny destroyed the idyllic self-image of 1950s Parlor City. Young Woody has now graduated from college and, with the Vietnam War raging, is anxiously anticipating an induction letter from his local draft board. Spending the summer at the family’s lakeside cottage at nearby Parlor Harbor, he is accused of murder by a sheriff who has a decades-long grudge against his stepfather, Det. Billy Meacham, Jr. Tensions mount as powerful forces in Parlor Harbor try to thwart Meacham’s efforts to exonerate Woody and find the real killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The World Beneath (Joe Tesla Series Book 1) *




  








*Winner of International Thriller Writers's Best Ebook Original Novel award!*

In this USA Today bestselling book, award-winning and New York Times bestselling author Rebecca Cantrell drops you into a vast, dark world: 100 miles of living, breathing, tunnels that is the New York City underground. This subterranean labyrinth inhales three million bustling commuters every day. And every day, it breathes them all out again... except for one.

Software millionaire Joe Tesla is set to ring the bell on Wall Street the morning his company goes public. On what should be the brightest day in his life, he is instead struck with severe agoraphobia. The sudden dread of the outside is so debilitating, he can't leave his hotel at Grand Central Terminal, except to go underground. Bad luck for Joe, because in the tunnels lurk corpses and murderers, an underground Victorian mansion and a mysterious bricked-up 1940s presidential train car. Joe and his service dog, Edison, find themselves pursued by villains and police alike, their only salvation now is to unearth the mystery that started it all, a deadly, contagious madness on the brink of escaping The World Beneath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/26/22.

Currently free.

*Norse Mythology: The Complete Guide (2 Books in 1): Discover Origins, Traditions, Myths and All the Values of Norse Paganism. Including Gods, Ragnarok Secrets and Vikings Battles *




  








*Do you like Norse mythology? Do you want to know details of the most curious aspects of history, myths, Nordic traditions and more?*
Then this is the book you definitely need. This is a very special offer, with which you can access two books for the price of one.


*Everything you need to know about Norse mythology*
Discover the origins, traditions, myths and all the values of Nordic paganism, in this book you can walk through pages full of exciting stories framed in the mythology of the Nordic people.
It's not a storybook, it's much better! It can be defined as the definitive manual to f*ully understand everything Nordic.

Know deeply and impress others*
If you are a fan of the Nordic, this book* will take you to another level*. You will impress everyone with your knowledge, you will know how to explain the details of traditions and myths.
In addition, there is also material included related to the Norse gods, you will be able to know beyond Odin, you will have a complete, deep and advanced knowledge.
You will also have access to information about the secrets of Ragnarok and Viking battles. This book is better than any series or movie.

_*Take a look at everything you'll find*_

In the first part of this manual on Norse mythology you will find:

• The origins of Norse mythology
• Nordic traditions, worship and sacrifice
• The Poetic Edda and Prose Edda poems
• Viking origins
• The Viking army and the famous battles
• Asgardians
• How Norse mythology influenced modern pop culture
• The time of the end

In addition, you will also be able to learn, in the second part, further:

• The story of Asatru
• The values of Nordic paganism
• Norse Gods
• The nine kingdoms of the Norse
• Festivals and Rituals
• Mythological creatures in Norse paganism
• The religious significance of
• Norse paganism in the modern world

_As you can see, this book is all-encompassing, it's two books in one!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/27/22.

Currently Free.

*The Vacuum of Space: A Funny Sci Fi Mystery (Space Janitor Book 1) *




  








*It's a dirty galaxy and someone has to clean it.*

Avoiding the wealthy inhabitants on the upper levels of Station Kelly Kornienko is bot-programmer Triana’s number one rule. Well, number two, right after "eat all the chocolate."

But when one of her cleaning bots finds a dead body, all the rules go out the airlock. A highly connected security agent interrupts her routine with stories of missing bodies, and Triana can’t ignore him; it’s cooperate or find a new job. A girl has to pay the rent, even on a crappy studio compartment.

Working with a shiny detective beats a shuttle dirt-side, so Triana lends her programming skills to Agent O’Neill’s investigation. Together, they find more victims and evidence of a major cover-up.

It will take all Triana’s technical talents, most of O’Neill’s connections, and some really excellent croissants to stop the murders, save her job, and ultimately, her life.

_The Vacuum of Space_ is the first book in a completed series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Kassini Division: An Epic Sci-Fi Spy Thriller *




  








*Infiltrate a stolen ship. Gain the trust of the crew. Don’t blow your cover… stay alive.*

*“Absolutely stunning.* A gripping debut from a writer with obvious talent. The plot zips along at a feverish pace” – _Amazon reviewer, 5 stars_

*“Funny, fast-paced and very, very clever…* It has been a long time since I have read a book that has been so immersive that it is almost mind altering” – _Amazon reviewer, 5 stars_

*Kassini Grigorivitch has a new assignment she could’ve done without.* With her Empire military background and a headful of faulty tech, she’s been reluctantly redeployed as a sleeper agent. Her mission? Work her way onto the _Anomaly_ and influence its vengeful commander and his crew, while the Empire desperately finds a way to close the jaws of its trap and take its stolen stealth ship back.

Meanwhile, the galaxy is darkening as humanity’s rival empires are closing their networks and rattling their sabres. As Commander Krieger sends the _Anomaly_ into ever-riskier territory, the crew’s loyalty is tested to breaking point…

Fighting side-by-side with a thrillseeking AI, a renegade alien pilot, a moody battle droid and a shapeshifting diplomat, will Kassini maintain her cover – or die trying?

*Part-spy-fi, part space-opera, part-military SF and all-action, The Kassini Division is a futuristic thriller for fans of Battlestar Galactica, Old Man’s War, The Expanse, Firefly and all manner of classic sci-fi.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mars - Frontier *




  








*Sometimes it takes a catastrophe for science to leap forward.*

On May 20th, 2069, the space vessel “Phoenix” embarks on its journey to Mars – humankind’s next frontier. Led by Commander Joy Liore, the 7 international crewmates’ goal is to explore possible colonization on the Red Planet’s surface.

They confirm landing.

Then they vanish.

Five days after all contact with Phoenix is lost, Doctor M. Tzuk, an expert interplanetary psychologist, accepts NASA’s appointment as head of the investigation force.

The investigation will take her from the safety of the Houston Space Center to the desolate surface of Mars, where she will discover more about the human spirit than she ever thought possible.

The Red Planet changes people. And as with those who came before her, Dr. Tzuk must walk the balance between the hopes and dreams of mankind – and her own.

_“In space there are no tracks to follow. Success and failure are measured in the very act of landing. Anything after that, however, is any man’s game.”_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*All Work and No Slay: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Witches of Devil's Orchard Book 1) *




  








*Bobbi Brooks has enough trouble keeping her cafe from burning down on the best of days. Learning she has fire-magic? It's bound to go up in flames...*

It's a beautiful day in the small town of Devil's Orchard when Bobbi's grandmother informs her she's actually a witch. Not just any old witch, either.

Bobbi is part of a long line of demon-slayers.

Bobbi, who can't step on a cockroach without squealing, is a demon-slayer? Yeah right. She's tempted to write the whole thing off as a stress-induced hallucination. Especially when the dumpster-diving fox starts talking...

But then she stumbles over a body that's unfortunately very real, and very dead, and life gets even more complicated. Because people in small towns love to talk. Like about how great a shot her grandmother is with her little .22 pistol. And how her dislike of the dead guy gives her motive. Or how she's just crazy enough to pull the trigger.

They're not technically wrong, but Bobbi knows her grandmother's innocent, and she'll do whatever she can to prove it. Even if she has to find the killer herself.

She'll have to use her newfound magic to do so, but a spell is just a recipe, and Bobbi's good at following those.

This witch thing should be easy... Right?

*All Work and No Slay is a hilarious, full-length paranormal cozy mystery filled with plenty of sass, snark, sarcasm, spells, snooping, snacks, spirits and sleuthing. And one of Bobbi's prized recipes!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Paws in the Action: Psychic Sleuths and Talking Dogs (A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








"_The story has a Nancy Drew style to it… fun and upbeat with a mystery that's intriguing, engaging, and is perfectly fitted to the witty duo of Luffy and Jasmine… funny, charming, lighthearted_"--*5 Stars, Readers' Favorite

A quaint town full of secrets. A string of bizarre occurrences. An unconvincing suicide...*

Jasmine Moore is a local favorite who is unusually gifted—she has random visions of the future that usually culminate in disaster. She can also understand her loyal golden retriever. Literally.

When a body is discovered in the small, sheltered town of Blackwood Cove, the authorities are ready to write it off as a suicide. But for her, something doesn’t quite add up.

Taking up the mantle of detective, Jasmine sets out on a path full of twists and turns to solve the baffling case. Sifting through decades of forgotten town history and long-buried secrets, she soon discovers that everything is not what it seems.

Will Jasmine unravel the startling truth in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Problems at the Pub (Sugar Mountain Book 4) *




  








It’s another charming and madcap mystery! The enchanting tourist town of Sugar Mountain, NC is rewriting its tax codes, and no one knows why. Mayor Winslow is up to no good, and he doesn’t seem to care what happens to the local business owners; at least that’s how it feels to Monique Brewer, the local tavern owner. She’s proud of making her own way in the world, and messing with her business is a sure way to get her riled.

Sounds like another job for The Sugar Mountain Ladies Historical Society! When Monique brings her concerns to the table, chaos erupts. The women don’t trust anyone, especially not the Mayor or his peculiar new assistant, Anthony Tidwell.

Will the group be able to come up with a solution to keep local businesses safe, or will the mayor finally get his way? Come along for the ride as the residents of Sugar Mountain learn they may be in for more trouble than anyone suspects.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chasing The Case (The Isabel Long Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








New to the game. But that won't stop her.

How does a woman disappear in a town of a thousand people? That's a 28-year-old mystery Isabel Long wants to solve.

Isabel has the time to investigate. She just lost her husband and her job as a managing editor of a newspaper. (Yes, it's been a bad year.) And she's got a Watson - her 92-year-old mother who lives with her.

To help her case, Isabel takes a job at the local watering hole, so she can get up close and personal with those connected to the mystery.

As a journalist, Isabel never lost a story she chased. Now, as an amateur P.I., she's not about to lose this case either.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bobbing for Bodies (MURDER IN THE MIX Book 2) *




  








*A baker who sees the dead. One too many suitors. And a killer. Living in Honey Hollow can be murder.*


A laugh out loud *COZY MYSTERY* by *New York Times Bestseller Addison Moore.*
This book can be enjoyed on its own without reading the other books in the series so dive on in!

*My name is Lottie Lemon and I see dead people. Okay, so I rarely see dead people, mostly I see furry creatures of the dearly departed variety, who have come back from the other side to warn me of their previous owners impending doom.

Trust me when I say this is not a good sign. So, when I spot an adorable, fuzzy, little squirrel skipping around at the grand opening for my new bakery, I about lose it, until I realize it’s a perky little poltergeist only visible to yours truly. But there are so many people at the grand opening it’s hard to discern who exactly might be in danger—that is, until I follow the little creature right out the back and straight into another homicide. It’s horrible to see your friend lying there, vacant of life. Honey Hollow will never be the same.*

Lottie Lemon has a brand new bakery to tend to, a budding romance with perhaps one too many suitors, and she has the supernatural ability to see the dead—which are always harbingers for ominous things to come. Throw in the occasional ghost of the human variety, a string of murders, and her insatiable thirst for justice, and you’ll have more chaos than you know what to do with.

*Living in the small town of Honey Hollow can be murder.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $1.

*Deadly Wishes (Detective Zoe Finch Book 1) *




  








*Meet Zoe Finch, West Midlands Police's newest Detective Inspector. She's outspoken, ambitious, and damaged. And she's working a case that could make her career, or cost her everything...*

Fresh from the success of the Canary investigation into depravity and corruption at the highest levels, she's attracted attention. Not least from Assistant Chief Constable Bryn Jackson.

But when Jackson is brutally murdered on the night of his retirement party, Zoe is dragged into a case that's deeply personal.

All the evidence points to the victim's downtrodden wife, who has secrets of her own. But Zoe begins to suspect all isn't as it seems. Could Jackson's death be linked to the Canary case? And what is her new boss, DCI David Randle, hiding?

Seeking out the truth will force Zoe to confront her own past, and put her career, and her team's lives, on the line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Making Her Bones (Stephanie Chalice Thrillers Book 8 ) *




  








Explore the three pulse-pounding cases that made Chalice the savvy, superstar detective she is today. These novellas lead up to _Don't Close Your Eyes_, the first full-length book in the million-selling* Stephanie Chalice Thriller Series*.

_[To "*make one's bones*" is an American English idiom meaning to take actions to establish achievement, status, or respect. It is an idiomatic equivalent of "establishing *one's* bona fides".]_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Righteous Collars (Stephanie Chalice Thrillers Book 9) *




  








[“Collar” is police jargon for “arrest,” and is used mainly by NYPD and other cops of the region. Hence, a righteous collar is a justified arrest.]

*STORY 1 - SKELETONS IN THE CLOSET*

Secrets don’t stay buried for very long, not with Detective Stephanie Chalice on the trail. When an act of cowardice and greed resurfaces it spells disaster for a rich and powerful Manhattan family. Their infant son has been abducted and no ransom demand has been put forward. Is the basis for this crime money or retribution? You can lay odds that Chalice will get to the bottom of it before anyone else.

*STORY 2 - WE ALL FALL DOWN*

Rodrigo is dead or so the police have been led to believe. A hunt for the drug lord/cop killer was called off when he was presumed burned to death in a warehouse fire. Chalice is called in when the infamous kingpin is ID’d at The Tableau, a swanky uptown bar. A woman has been murdered and the killers have been pinned down by the police while attempting to make good their escape. Is it the real Rodrigo Lopez or is it a ghost? More surprising still—why commit a murder in front of a hundred witnesses? Only Chalice has what it takes to put all the incongruous pieces together.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Influencer: Speed Must Have a Limit *




  








What if we have been wrong about this world this whole time? What if only a few gifted individuals decide the fate of it? What if impossible is quite possible?
One of the prime minister’s many assistants, Aditya is no ordinary man. He is instead what some people call an Influencer. Yes! Literally! He is one of the few fortunate men who with the power of their minds can make other people agreeable and servile.

To the outside world, Aditya is just another employee on the government’s payroll. But secretly, he is part of a shadow organization called WIS. With his special abilities, Aditya helps the most powerful man in his country, the PM, to have the better end of the deal.

Life for Aditya had been smooth until one careless mistake precipitates into his wife knowing his big secret. WIS can tolerate anything but a defector. It takes WIS some time but eventually they find out Aditya’s big goof up. It, therefore, declares war on the renegade. Aditya’s death is what they want.

What will Aditya do? How will he fight this decree of the behemoth that once nurtured him?

The Influencer is a story of a man who has never taken no for an answer. It’s a thrilling account of a single man who is facing the wrath of a powerful but dubious organization with highly-skilled, super assassins at its disposal.

Will Aditya succeed in dodging WIS? Or will the evil organization get what it wants? How far will this fugitive go to protect everything he cherishes?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/27/22.

Currently Free.

*Blackbeard: The Birth of America*




  








*Winner Kirkus Reviews Book of the Year Awards
Winner Beverly Hills Book Awards
Award-Winning Finalist American Book Fest Best Book Awards*

*Blackbeard: The Birth of America* is the true story of *Edward Thache*--former British Navy seaman and notorious privateer-turned-pirate, who lorded over the Atlantic seaboard and Caribbean during the *Golden Age of Piracy*. A Robin-Hood-like American patriot and the most famous freebooter of all time, *Blackbeard* was illegally hunted down by Virginia *Governor Alexander Spotswood*, the British Crown's man in Williamsburg obsessed with his capture. Based on reliable historical records and the latest research, this adventure tale illuminates the true man behind the myth and his doggedly determined pursuer, revealing a cat-and-mouse game and important historical figure lost to us in a "fog of legend, myth and propaganda" for three hundred years. A folk hero in his own lifetime, *Blackbeard* exploded onto the scene during the birth of America and was one of the first *American revolutionaries* in the *War of Independence* against British rule.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Snowblind (Pler Series Book 1) *




  








*A new home. A new destiny.*
All Lanna wants is to find peace in a tiny village on the edge of the empire. The imperial people offer her opportunities she’s never dared to dream of. Enchanted by her new home, she agrees to a betrothal.

But her life is turned upside-down when Lanna draws the attention of a noblewoman from the distant First City.

Lanna is forced to travel to the palace at the heart of the empire. There, she must deal with court power games, a spiteful nemesis and a fickle Emperor.

Yet, all is not as it seems in this place of silk and luxury and Lanna faces the biggest decision of her life. One that could change the fate of the whole empire.

*Snowblind is a captivating fantasy with complex characters and dramatic intrigue.

NOT SUITABLE FOR YOUNGER READERS.
BRITISH ENGLISH*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Dead Man's Journey (The Unseen Series Book 1) *




  








_*A dangerous invention.
An invisible realm.
One man’s deadly search for answers begins.*_

When Aaron Fitzpatrick is called away from his army base in northern Australia, he is told that his father’s body has been found, missing one finger and far away from his usual jogging route.

Confused and sceptical, Aaron can’t help but suspect foul play when he learns his dad’s death isn’t the only local oddity. Several of Brisbane’s homeless have seemingly vanished from the earth, only to be returned after a wildly unsettling experience...

As Aaron investigates his father’s death, all signs point to a sinister device that is manipulating the boundaries between the earthly and spiritual realms.

When Aaron’s childhood sweetheart becomes an unwitting victim of the deadly scheme, he has just one chance to save the girl he loves from a madman with unimaginable power.

*Could a reverend with the key to resurrection be the saviour of Aaron’s rescue mission? Or is he destined to lose all those he holds dear?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*How Not to Marry a Billionaire : A Sweet Romantic Comedy *




  








*Is it just as easy to fall in love with a rich man as a poor man? Find out in this laugh-out-loud romantic comedy!*

One minute I’m a promising law grad with grand ideas of changing people’s lives, the next I’m persona non grata thanks to a tiny little incident where I may or may not have stabbed my boss.

Now I’m unemployable, broke, and almost desperate enough to move back home with my parents. This was rock bottom.

Until it hit me in the very annoying but not wrong advice of my mother.

It’s just as easy to fall in love with a rich man as it is a poor man.

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why I’m on a Hail Mary mission to an exclusive resort in Hawaii to finally find…the one.

A billionaire one, that is.

But when a sinfully sexy bartender takes it into his head that maybe he’s the one, things start to get complicated.

I’ll have to decide whether mother really does know best or if it was time to finally trust my heart…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder in the Family (A Hannah Kline Mystery Book 1) *




  








Hannah Kline is a successful Los Angeles obstetrician and the recently widowed mother of a young daughter. She is barely managing to hold it all together, when her life is shattered once again by the brutal murder of her beautiful, bright, zany and recently divorced sister-in-law Beth.

Hannah is determined to do whatever she can to assist the police in finding the murderer. She soon becomes obsessed with the details of Beth's life. As she encounters her sister-in-law's eclectic collection of friends and former lovers, she discovers that all was not as it seemed. Not only was Beth a woman with a secret life, but her secrets may have led her inexorably to a rendezvous with her killer.

Inspired by the real-life murder of the author’s cousin, this story has everything—mystery, heart, family, secrets and romance—as Hannah struggles to make sense of Beth’s murder and bring the killer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Crossed By Death (Stitches In Crime Book 1) *




  








*Salvaging from historic buildings isn’t supposed to require reporting a murder.*

When salvage expert and historian Paisley Sutton crawls into an abandoned store with a house attached, she certainly isn’t expecting to find a body on site. But soon, her discovery sends Paisley on an expedition through history that links this murder to the one that led the previous owners to abandon the building in the first place. And someone doesn’t want her to salvage this story from the wreckage.

_Can Paisley preserve herself and her young son while also uncovering the stories that matter most?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cats and Catnapping: A Mira Michaels Mystery (Mira Michaels Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Mira Michaels finally calls her old life quits. She moves out of her psychic sister’s house and is on the road to her new life. Her trip to Pennsylvania starts simply, even if her cat, Arnold, can’t stop backseat driving. She refuses to accept that she can hear his kitty voice, until the radio refuses to work. Then, at a rest stop she witnesses a catnapping of the sweet kitty that Arnold has a crush on. Mira promises to chase the catnapper across the northeast and find the cat’s owner all before she must meet her realtor at her new house. Antics ensue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Keys and Catastrophes: A Mira Michaels Mystery (Mira Michaels Cozy Mysteries Book 2) *




  







Mira Michaels can hear her cat talk. And after moving to her new home, she might see ghosts as well. This was the last thing she needed. If there was anything she wanted more, it was to get away from her sister’s psychic shenanigans. But when Mira finds her realtor dead in the kitchen, she must use all her wits not to call her sister for help. Mira’s decision to team up with the local diner owner to find the killer proves that her new town has more secrets than her cat has lives. When the clues take a surprising turn, Mira may ruin her chances at friendship. Or she might end up six feet under.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Some Saints Prey (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 4) *




  







What happened to Lonnie Armstrong and Clifford St. Alder?Madeline Donovan has just completed her case at Belle Magnolia in New Orleans and seeks a respite from her adventures as an aspiring female sleuth. When Emily Montgomery extends to Madeline an invitation to her home in St. Augustine, she happily accepts. But even on the train ride, Emily tells her of the mysterious disappearance of two men and their relationship to the city's notorious woman, Emma St. Fleur. The affluent Miss Emma is known not only for her beauty but her precocious nature which taunts all the eligible males in town. However, now the city is hovering over her for a different reason, they want to know if she is in any way responsible for the disappearance of these men.Madeline is intrigued and soon finds herself, along with the bewitchingly handsome Oliver Mandrake, setting off to investigate. The city of people is reluctant to tell her any plain truth and wonders what secrets could be so omnipotent that they are shared by so many and what it all means. Soon she will discover such strange events that even her reporter friend, Jonathan Franks, from the New York Times, will find the story newsworthy and shocking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Break Of Dawn: Some roots run deeper than others *




  








*How can you look forward...when you can’t escape your past?*

Despite an unconventional upbringing, Dawn's life is finally how she wants it, except for one thing. Her parents will not be at her wedding.

They still live in the commune where she was raised - the commune she refuses to return to. Her fiancé convinces her to go and visit the commune to invite them. She'll regret it if she doesn't, right?

When she gets there, her father is still struggling with substance abuse and her mother is nowhere to be found. Dawn has no choice but to stay and try to find her mother but being back there is causing her mental health to backslide as memories she buried deep bubble to the surface.

Fighting demons both past and present, Dawn needs to get out before it's too late.

_Content warning: This book explores sensitive themes such as mental health, drug use, and abuse. Includes some coarse language._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/28/22.

Currently Free.

*The Watcher (Acid Vanilla Series Book 1) *




  








*One last kill and then a much needed break. But when the world’s deadliest female assassin can’t hit the mark, she may be vacationing six feet under...*

Acid Vanilla is about to take a holiday, won through sheer sweat and blood, when her boss demands she off a notorious Paris-based hacker. But when the eccentric female target shares a startling revelation relating to Acid's troubled past she can’t pull the trigger.

Now, with a bounty on both their heads, their only chance of survival is to disappear for good. But first Acid must battle through a barrage of deadly coworkers, and this killer-for-hire will need every brutal trick in her lethal playbook just to stay alive…

Can she get the goons off her back and save the frightened hacker? Or will one wrong move force her into fatal retirement?

Dark, action-packed and witty, _The Watcher _is the first book in the explosive Acid Vanilla series. If you like femme fatales, complex cover-ups, and whip-smart dialogue, then you’ll love this high-octane thriller.

Get The Watcher and start this addictive series today!

_For fans of John Wick, Lee Child’s Jack Reacher, Luke Jenning’s Killing Eve and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Displaced: A Sci-Fi Novel *




  








When Kevin Murdock, martial artist and outdoorsman extraordinaire, is revived from suspended animation aboard a transport pod, he and his nine fellow occupants have no idea what to expect.

Murdock argues for caution after seeing something strange: animals also inhabit their new environment, all of them larger than their Earthly counterparts. Conflict soon erupts between Murdock and James Whittier - a politician with a lust for power and control.

But soon, they all realize that there's something even more dangerous onboard... something that might cost them all their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Alien Safari: White Water (Alien Safari Series Book 2) *




  








*It's the newest, most thrilling sightseeing cruise in the Alien Safari brochure*.

For ranger Jan Corbija, ferrying rich tourists around the aquatic wonders of Hesperidia's islands helps to fund her important scientific research. But her final 'White Water' tour of the season might just be one sail too many when passengers steal her equipment for a dive into uncharted depths, triggering a tragic series of events.

A leisurely cruise becomes a race against time when a young girl is swept overboard during a storm, and Jan's beloved dog, Stopper, jumps in to rescue her. Jan will stop at nothing to find them, even if it means risking the safety of everyone on board. As the deep-sea salvage operation grows into an invasion force, she must contend with hostile humans and alien creatures alike in her quest to retrieve her brave canine companion and the girl in his charge.

Help arrives in the shape of her famous detective boyfriend, Ferrix Vaughn, who's left a crucial bombing investigation to come to her aid. But he soon realizes something unprecedented has been lost on Hesperidia. A secret from long ago. A secret that could change the course of human history.

It's past the point of no return for adventure and excitement in this white-knuckle sequel to the acclaimed _Alien Safari_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Superhero's Test (The Superhero's Son Book 1) *




  








For fans of Logan Rutherford's "The Second Super" and Tom Reynolds's "Meta"

Seventeen-year-old Kevin Jason starts his first day at his new school by unintentionally punching the local bully through the cafeteria wall. When Kevin's father, a legendary superhero, learns of this, he insists on training Kevin to master his new powers, though Kevin finds his father's training methods a lot less exciting than he thought they were going to be.

But Kevin's training takes on new urgency when the local bully's father—Master Chaos, one of the world's most dangerous supervillains—breaks out of prison and declares Kevin his new archenemy for harming his son.

Now Kevin must complete his training as a superhero before Master Chaos arrives. If Kevin doesn't complete his training in time, then all of the power in the world won't be able to keep him and his family safe from the madman who wants him dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pendle Island Witch Mysteries Bundle Books 1-3 *




  








Chelsea Moon has had better days. Weeks. Months. Years.

When real life gets too hard Chelsea decides to fly back to Pendle Island, a place she has not been since she was born. She’s looking forward to a vacation, but when she arrives, she’s quickly thrown into mayhem. Her Great Aunt Griselda has died, and Chelsea is needed at the funeral.

With a curse to run from, a murder to solve, and a needy cat to please, Chelsea finds her plate fills up very quickly. There’s also the small matter of avoiding death and learning magic, but that’s easy enough. Right?

This three book omnibus includes books 1-3 of the Wicked Witches of Pendle Island Series. Included are: As Witch Would Have It, A Witch Before the Storm, and Witch Things Come in Threes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadly Gamble: A Girl and Her Dog Cozy Mystery (Charlie Parker Mystery Book 1) *




  








In this debut almost-cozy mystery series novel, Charlie Parker, accountant and partner in an Albuquerque private investigation firm, is visited by her old school friend, Stacy North. Stacy's Rolex watch is missing and she begs Charlie to help locate it before her husband finds out. Things are complicated by the fact that Stacy had been seeing another man, Gary Detweiller, and he's the one she suspects of having stolen the watch. With a little detective work, Charlie and her sidekick dog, Rusty, retrieve the missing watch and all should be well. But three days later, Detweiller is murdered. All eyes turn to Stacy as the prime suspect.

Once again, Stacy begs Charlie's help in proving her innocence. As she begins to ask questions, Charlie learns that Detweiller's life was not as simple as first perceived and that any number of people had grievances against him. And before she can pinpoint the killer, her own life is in danger as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Body on the Barstool (Top Shelf Mysteries Book 1) *




  








New Yorker Erica "Ricki" Fontaine's n'er-do-well uncle has dropped dead and left her a dive bar in a small Ohio River town. With a lousy apartment, less-than-promising job prospects, and even worse romantic ones, the inheritance comes at just the right time. Ricki packs up her cat and heads for the Buckeye State.

Now she's trying to change the Top Shelf from a bar known for its Friday night fights into the kind of drinking establishment where you can bring your granny. But finding her ex-husband dead on a barstool at opening time one morning just might put a kink in those plans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Game: A Detective SciFi Romance (The Alaskan Detective Book 1) *




  








*First in the Detective Sci-Fi Romance Series, The Alaskan Detective, from New York Times Bestselling Author, HP MALLORY!*

_In the world of Valhalla, anything goes… raping, pillaging, killing—you name it. I can feel pain here as easily as I can in the real world, but I can also feel pleasure. And no one offers the promise of pleasure more than the Viking King, Boden..._

As the top detective in my small Alaskan town, I’ve seen my fair share of cases.

But when a distraught widow insists her husband was killed by a gaming company, I find myself in new territory—virtual reality _Viking _territory.

It’s here I meet the Viking King, Boden. King Boden is every woman’s dream with his immense height and build, his long, black hair and his piercing blue gaze.

But, I’m not here for fun—I’m here to find a killer.

Yet, there’s something about the Viking King that’s getting under my skin—maybe because he’s the spitting image of my boss, whom I’ve had a crush on for years? Or maybe it’s because the king is as intrigued with me as I am with him?

Whatever the reason, I’m now caught in a web of secrets and lies, in a world I never knew existed. A world I could swear is real…

Braving treacherous quests, and dangerous computer-generated characters is only half the battle as I try to figure out whodunnit. The bigger battle, though, is proving to be King Boden.

He’s the ultimate temptation and though I’ve promised myself I won’t drop my walls, I can already feel them starting to fall…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lover Boy *




  








*A lustful physician and a beautiful detective clash in a comedy caper involving a billionaire’s murder, his stunning widow and an amorous, aging assassin.*

Dr. Joseph Peck, a respected and caring physician, has one vice – he’s addicted to love. And one unusual secret – his best friend since high-school is a retired Mafia Don.

Anna Franklin, stunning, ruthless and intelligent, learns this secret. She also discovers her husband will soon be seeking divorce, relegating her to a prenup pittance instead of billions were he to die – soon.

Anna, seeking the friends’ assistance in arranging this speedy demise, offers both men millions of dollars plus an extra quid pro Joe for the good doctor – sexual romps sufficiently intense to make his recent carnal dry-spell a vague memory. The Don knows but one ex-associate to call upon for the hit – another retiree, known as Lover Boy, who despite being on Social Security, is still quite able to live up to his deadly reputation – and nickname.

Their one obstacle? – Detective Jane Rieger, a beautiful, troubled cop with a checkered past whose love life has also recently turned non-existent. Committed to unraveling the conspiracy, the detective soon realizes that bringing everyone to justice will have the unintended consequence of adding to her growing list of personal woes. Thus, she will face more than one grim, difficult choice.

Lover Boy is a crime caper mixing humor with pathos, filled with quirky characters and often hilarious dialogue – all leading to an unexpected conclusion not soon forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lover Child (Lover Boy Book 3) *




  








It's late December 2019, and beautiful, conflicted assassin Angelica Fortuna remains in Witness Protection. Her father, legendary hitman Sammy, ‘Lover Boy,’ Vivino had vowed to eliminate the man responsible for this exile by the new year, insuring his daughter’s safe return. New Year's Eve is fast approaching, however, and the target still lives. Reluctantly, Sammy gathers a group of close friends for a perilous mission. And for Detective Jane Rieger-Franklin and her wife, Anna, it will be a task demanding sacrifices more shocking than ever imagined.

Soon, a pair of young girls will share terrible secrets, and a dear friend of Sammy will die. Spurred by the loss, the friends will uncover decades of graft, corruption—and murder. And what began as a simple inquiry will end in a thrilling and deadly confrontation—the life-or-death outcome resting in the hands of two children.

Lover Child is the third entry in the Lover Boy series. It combines humor, suspense and romance and is filled with loving relationships among complex, quirky characters, and strong female leads. Mixing comedy with pathos, the novel explores the bonds of friendship and family, adding a classic murder mystery—sure to keep readers guessing until the electrifying conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mint *




  








It’s the summer of 1976, and after nine years in prison, James Minter is home to bury his mother.
A history of depression and a series of personal issues has seen her death ruled as suicide.
His refusal to accept that conclusion means he must confront his violent stepfather, deal with the gangster who wants his mother’s shop and, of course, face the family of the boy he killed.
But will his search for the truth in the claustrophobic atmosphere of a small seaside town, and the unpicking of the peculiar relationship his mother had with the Stonemason next door, put his own life in danger?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/01/22.

Currently free.

*Snapped: A Vigilante FBI Thriller (An Agent Jade Monroe FBI Thriller Book 1) *



  








*A half million readers can't be wrong! Fans of James Patterson and David Baldacci will love C.M. Sutter.
Snap up this first book in the unputdownable FBI Agent Jade Monroe Thriller Series!

Praises for Snapped*

"Another nail biter!"
"For fans of murder and suspense this is a must read for you."
"Never a dull moment."
"Do NOT start this book if you only have a few minutes to read!"
"A gripping thriller. Very well written and hard to put down."


Murder happens in Houston, but when the most recent murders take on disturbing similarities, local law enforcement officers fear a serial killer is roaming their streets.
Former sheriff’s department sergeant Jade Monroe has just graduated from the FBI’s serial crimes unit in homicide and is called to Houston with her partner, J.T. Harper, to take on her first assignment—apprehending the person responsible for these gruesome crimes.
With victims piling up and the clock ticking, Jade and J.T. need to intensify their search because there’s no sign the killer is slowing down.
After a late-night epiphany while she’s alone, Jade suddenly comes face to face with the killer, and now Jade is missing. The clock continues to tick—but this time it’s for her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/02/22.

Currently Free.

*Beyond the Night (The New Vegas Chronicles Book 1) *




  








When Dr. Elliott Drake and his four friends emerge from a cave after wild earthquakes and storms, they find themselves in a changed Las Vegas, threatened by immortal beings and other new dangers. More unsettling: Elliott has somehow acquired an extraordinary ability—the power to heal with his touch. But even that ability is a two-edged sword, for Elliott learns that his gift can bring pain and death just as often as it heals.

Jade Kapiza, who was once imprisoned by the Strangers—the dangerous immortals who bring danger to Vegas and beyond—has been in hiding for years. But now she's determined to help the Resistance fight back against the control of her former captors by traveling the countryside, secretly delivering news and resources.

Jade can trust no one...but when Elliott comes into her life, he pushes at her defenses and begins to tear down the walls she's built so carefully. Yet the mysterious doctor seems to have secrets of his own...Can Jade trust Elliott with her heart, even as they risk their lives to save a band of innocents?

And can Elliott find a new place for himself—a home—in this alternate world?

*"Atmospheric and dark, filled with high-stakes action, sizzling romance, and set against a shadowy...world that's as fascinating as the varied cast of characters who inhabit it." —Lara Adrian*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*22 Dutch Road *




  






2021 Reader Views Gold Medal winner and 2020 IAN Book of the Year Finalist: An estranged son drives twelve hours to collect badly needed money from his father’s estate. The same ugly McMansion still sits behind a security wall, but there are new features: a gaudy slate roof, a 70s-style conversation pit, and nearly two dozen statues posted along the wall like sentries. It makes no sense; Billy Buchanan’s father was broke. Where had these fierce-looking valuable sculptures come from? Forced to spend the week at 22 Dutch Road, Billy begins believing these samurai-styled carvings can talk to him by day, and worse, move at night; his father might not be so dead after all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Patent Pending and Death (Fleming Investigations Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Fiona Fleming is back, and, just her luck, the bodies keep piling up! Happily married and diving into her new career, Fee finds herself once again embroiled in the heart of mysteries she can’t seem to stop solving. At least this time she’s actually legit. Acting as local investigator for her co-owned Fleming Investigations private eye firm while her father, John, takes care of things more far flung, Fee not only uncovers the wrongdoings she's been hired to solve, but stumbles yet again over death, mayhem and murderers bent on keeping their secrets to themselves.

Welcome back to Reading, Vermont, the cutest (and deadliest!) town in America!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cold Case No. 99-5219 (A Samantha Church Mystery Book 4) *




  








A baby is murdered on New Year’s Eve 1999, her tiny body abandoned in a Dumpster.

Twelve years later, while locked in a vicious legal battle to regain custody of her own daughter, reporter Samantha Church stumbles across the infant girl’s headstone at Golden Cemetery.

Sam is immediately intrigued by the plea for help from the Grandview Police Department on the child’s gravestone. Sam approaches Grandview police detective James Page, the original officer in charge of the case, but without new evidence, there is nothing Page can do to reopen the cold case and bring the killer to justice.

Or is there?

As Sam digs deeper into the baby’s murder, powerful businessmen, a former Merchant Marine and even a strange and mysterious psychic illuminate her path. Though the further she goes and the more dangerous and deceiving her journey becomes, she refuses to give up and let this infant girl’s murder go unsolved.
Cold Case No. 99-5219, is the newest fast-paced novel in the award-winning mystery series featuring reporter Samantha Church and the rest of the great ensemble cast of characters who will keep you coming back for more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Long Way Home (A Samantha Church Mystery Book 6) *




  








Haunted by the death of her co-worker and good friend, reporter Samantha Church sets out on a journey to find his younger sister, Jenny, who he last saw as a baby and never got the chance to know.
Driven by the need to fulfill her friend’s final wish, Sam travels to El Paso, Texas, and digs into the past. And as that past continues to unfold, what does Sam discover presently about herself and her feelings for her boss, Wilson Cole Jr.?

Do her feelings for Wilson go deeper than she realizes?

As time runs out, will Sam be prepared for what she uncovers the closer she gets to meeting Jenny? Can Sam save her and free her from the shadowy and tragic underworld that has imprisoned her? Or will she remain just one more nameless victim of the sordid criminals who have kept her captive for so long?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Trouble With Charlie *




  








*A mind-bending story of one teen’s descent into madness and another teen’s quest to prevent an unspeakable tragedy.*

Fifteen-year-old Charlie Simpson is a ticking time bomb. If somebody doesn’t stop him, he is going to explode. Fellow student Sam Caffey has never met Charlie, but he’s been watching him. He knows that Charlie is dangerous, and he knows that if he doesn’t act fast, people are going to die.

But the more Sam learns about the enigmatic Charlie, the more he begins to question his own sanity. He wants to stop Charlie. He wants to tell somebody that Charlie has killed and is going to kill again. But he can’t. Something in his head won’t let him. Is Charlie controlling Sam’s thoughts? Or is Sam losing his mind?

Sam has seen Charlie kill, but nothing can prepare him for what Charlie is about to do next. Charlie wants revenge. He wants to kill everybody who has ever wronged him. Can Sam stop Charlie? Or will he be forced to join him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Made A Killing: A Tartan Noir Crime Mystery (Alex Warren Murder Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Nobody sheds a tear when local troublemaker Scott Stevenson is found with an ivory tusk driven through his torso.*

D.C.I. Alex Warren is tasked with bringing the killer to justice. The case turns out to be more complicated than expected, as they begin to investigate the numerous people Stevenson has harmed.

When they stumble upon a web of crimes motivated by sex and greed, it becomes clear that there's much more to the case than they anticipated.

With the body count rising and clues few and far between, can Alex Warren and his team close the case before more lives are lost?

*Made A Killing* is a gripping tartan noir mystery set in the tough, crime-ridden streets of Glasgow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Show Me Dead: A Darker Minds Crime and Suspense Book *




  








*THE DEEPER YOU GO, THE DARKER YOU GET. THE STAGE IS SET…*

Ripped away from her circus family and kidnapped, Angel finds herself the unwilling ‘guest’ in a dilapidated theatre, belonging to a man who calls himself the Puppet Master.

She’s not the only captive, either. All of the broken and terrified people below ground are forced to perform for a very darkly discerning audience.

When performers begin to go missing, no one knows why, or who will be next. Fear is growing and Angel intends to ensure one thing - that it won’t be her. What is happening here? Just who _is_ the Puppet Master, and what does he want with her? Angel may well wish that she'd never found out. But is he _really_ the one pulling the strings?

*To save them all and get to the truth, Angel has to perform the darkest show of all. But truth comes at a price. And someone will pay...*

This book is part of the Darker Minds crime and suspense thriller series: _Dark minds are at work. Sometimes it takes a darker one to stop them._

Perfect for readers of Martin Edwards, Joanna Penn, Mark Tilbury, Sarah Pearse, Helen Phifer, and those who like their dark crime mixed with a good dose of suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Devil's Ledger: A Female Sleuth Financial Thriller with International Espionage (A Louise Moscow Novel Book 3) *




  








2022 LITERARY TITAN GOLD AWARD WINNER
2021 PARIS BOOK FESTIVAL - HONORABLE MENTION, GENERAL FICTION

This new stand-alone of the popular Louise Moscow Spy Thriller Series is mesmerizing!

_"Think Bond, without the misogyny or needless bloodshed, or le Carré without the endless droning prose, and you're halfway to the genius of Evanoﬀ's decisive, intelligent and well-balanced style of spy writing."_
~* K.C. Finn for Readers' Favorite

Evil is brewing in the heart of Italy...and the Devil is in the details.*

The world's oldest bank is in trouble, and Louise Moscow wants to save it. After cracking her last "banker's grave" murder, Louise is now a CIA operative investigating the most unlikely of suspects, her own father, a top-level lawyer defending a Russian "Master of the Dark Arts."

Her investigation becomes a race to discover an ancient and mysterious treasure. It's not long before Louise finds herself in the cross hairs of powerful enemies. Risking her life to shine a light on financial and political wrongdoing, can Louise expose the rot that has taken hold of Siena?

Or has she finally met her match?

Filled with suspense and international espionage, spirited female sleuth, Louise Moscow's next adventure is where James Bond meets Temperance Brennan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Powder Burns: An Orphic Assassin Novel (The Orphic Assassin Book 1)*




  








Yesterday Damien Attica tossed a crooked Wall Street executive out of a fifty-second-story window. Today he’s on his hypnotherapist’s couch, reliving his past life as a notorious outlaw in nineteenth-century New Mexico. A local farmer’s daughter, Josephina Llewelyn, was violated, and Damien is in the territory to make sure the men responsible meet his singular brand of justice. Their boss, Isaac Greeley, doesn’t like that one bit and has raised a posse to hunt down Damien.

Bad idea.

After a can of beans and a good book, Damien dreams. They are of his first life, centuries earlier in ancient Greece. He’s a frightened, anxious boy learning the ways of the prophet Orpheus, a man who sang to the birds and animals.

Damien also has a song to sing. It’s an anthem of agony for those who do the innocent harm. He is the Orphic Assassin reborn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/02/22.

Currently Free.

*Ancient Japan: Japanese History From the Jomon Period to Early Modern Japan (Easy History) *




  








*History shouldn't be confined in the classroom — Get a richly nuanced and stunning overview of Japan's history in this insightful and engaging guide!*
Japan isn't called the land of the rising sun for nothing. Inside its borders lurks fascinating tales of nationalism, culture, and tradition.

Today, it's one of the most prosperous and technologically advanced nations despite scarce natural resources. Its people are famed to be some of the most disciplined in the world. The Japanese way of life strikes a delicate balance of old-time traditions and progressive new-age lifestyles.

But, before all these, Japan is the land of famed samurai warriors, legendary ninja assassins, breathtaking watercolor paintings, and stunning geishas. It was a country famed for its "Sakoku" foreign policy in which trade, external relations, and foreign nationals were severely restricted for 214 years.

And yet, that's merely scratching the surface.

"*Ancient Japan: Japanese History from the Jomon Period to Early Modern Japan*" by famed historian Jim Barrow delves deeper into the nooks and crannies of this great country's bygone days and the role they played in building their present.

*In this spectacular guide, you will:*

Get a blow-by-blow account of ancient Japan's history in a neatly packed timeline of events for easy-to-digest reading
Delve into the Jomon period, including how society functioned, what lifestyles they enjoyed, and what rites and rituals they honored
Immerse yourself in mindblowing facts about the Yayoi period, including the crafts they created, the social classification they abided by, and their religion and magical beliefs
Learn all about the notable developments that happened during the Kofun period and how this progress influenced modern-day Japan
Get to know the impact that the Asuka period had on Japan, including their Daoist influences, the Taika reform systems, and their architecture
Deep dive into how the Edo period made a significant impact on the way we see Japan today, from its societal structures, agriculture, and art
_And more!_

What makes a nation great?

In the case of Japan, their past failures and successes shaped their nation and shed light on how their civilization evolved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Run and Hide (An Eva Driscoll Thriller Book 1) *




  








*This book was previously published by Thomas & Mercer, an Amazon Publishing imprint. Please check your downloaded Kindle books before purchasing.

There’s only so long you can run for your life.*

Eva Driscoll is used to chasing down bad guys, but now the bad guys are chasing her. She knows they won’t stop until she’s dead.

After her brother is killed in a faked suicide, Driscoll teams up with ex-soldier Rees Colback, the one person who can help her find answers. Together they’re determined to uncover why members of his Special Forces squad are dying in mysterious circumstances.

But with every agency in the country in hot pursuit, their only choice is to flee.

The clock is ticking. They can’t run forever. It’s time to make a choice: kill or be killed…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Analog Heart *




  








Cascade Labs said it was impossible for a robot to harm a human – it violates the code. But the murders of Bronson Dodge's wife and daughter proved otherwise. To keep him close and quiet, Cascade Labs gave Bronson a lucrative job that channeled his need for revenge into hunting down robots who’ve evolved beyond their programming.

So heavily augmented that he’s practically a robot himself, Bronson hunted robots for Cascade until he retired. His nanite augmentations are now coming to the end of their life cycle and Bronson's days are numbered.

But when Cascade engineer Isla Bligh comes to him for help, he decides to take on one last mission that goes against everything he believes: protecting a robot who shouldn’t exist from Cascade’s next generation of hunters.

Ava is a new kind of synthetic human, appearing to be a flesh and blood in every way, but she represents the next step in human-robot evolution. Bronson would’ve gleefully hunted her down himself … before his retirement.

Too bad he’s desperate for money – not to prolong his own pointless life, but to make amends ahead of his death.

Can Bronson overcome his own prejudices and smuggle Ava to safety under the noses of Cascade’s best hunters?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*CRIMSON LUCRE: Debut novel of the EPSILON Sci-Fi Thriller series *




  








*A propulsive Sci-Fi thriller with the right mix of adventure, emotional resonance, and speculative science … reads like Dean Koontz meets Andy Weir.*
~ Susan Furlong - _Shattered Justice, A New York Times Top Crime Novel of the Year_

Dallas Gordon and his crew crash landed on Mars. Ex-EPSILON employee Randy Porter put them there, hacking the mission on behalf of chief rival BMAC. If Dallas can traverse the seventy-five kilometers across the Red Planet to Prospector Base - can he identify and disable Porter’s traps before disaster dooms the crew 200 million miles from home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Time to Seek (The Time Travel Journals of Sahara Aldridge Book 1)*




  








*Her Future Destiny is Hidden in the Ancient Past.
Sahara Aldridge, a young Egyptologist in 1922, *is making a name for herself on the digsite soon to become Egypt’s most sensational discovery—the tomb of the boy-king, Tutankhamun.

*Despite opposition from a mostly-male profession, *Sahara fights to continue the legacy of her Egyptologist parents, who died tragically at sea when she was a teen.

*But then a childhood friend finds a lost journal *written by Sahara’s mother, hinting at the bizarre possibility of time-travel, and a crazy suspicion forces Sahara to confront a freak incident years earlier…

*Is it possible her parents were time travelers?

And has she inherited this mind-blowing ability?

When the American journalist Jack Moretti begins asking too many questions, *Sahara suspects he knows more than he’s telling.

*Did her parents truly perish in an accident? *Or did someone target and murder them because of their time traveling gift?

*There’s only one way to unearth the truth.

Sahara must travel back in time, to the days of King Tut.

But the biggest surprise is yet to come… *the truth about her parents, and about her own destiny, discovered in the whispers of conspiracy around the death of Egypt’s most famous Pharaoh.

*But what secrets are better left buried?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*How to Become a Henchman, A Novel: The Henchman's Survival Guide *




  








*It's Time to Root for the Henchman!*

*Welcome to Big Little City*, a semi-reality town where everyone who isn’t already a hero or a villain wants to become one.

Well, almost everyone... Alice just needs to keep her head down, earn her college degree, and then she’ll finally be able to escape this crazy place and find a real job. Too bad a super scary villain just blew up the restaurant where she works and her paycheck along with it!

Now Alice finds herself running low on funds and employment options. Her tuition bill is due, and the university doesn't take promises or tales of woe.

As luck would have it, one of the town’s most famous villains is holding henchmen auditions. The gig would earn Alice the money she needs; all she has to do is betray every instinct and play the "Fame Game" she despises.

Oh, and she’s also got to beat out the other competitors who might just kill for the limited henchmen spots.

Author J Bennett is back with a brand new, action-packed superhero series. With a keen social eye and her trademark wit, J Bennett weaves a story of a futuristic world where good and evil are both beholden to ratings.

*Is Alice willing to risk life, limb, and her integrity to land the role of a lifetime and the juicy paycheck it brings?*

Find out why it's so much fun to root for the henchman!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Unlikeable Demon Hunter: A Devilishly Funny Urban Fantasy Romance (Nava Katz Book 1) *




  








*The Brotherhood wants her gone. The demons want her dead. Not bad for her first day as a Chosen One.*

When Nava Katz half-drunkenly interrupts her twin brother's induction ceremony into a secret supernatural society, she doesn’t expect to accidentally torch his life-long dream and steal his destiny.

Horrified she’s now expected to take his place, Nava is faced with the one thing she swore off forever: a purpose.

The all-male squad isn’t cool with a woman in their ranks and assigns her to Rohan Mitra: former rock god and their most ruthless hunter. He may be the perfect bad boy fling with no strings attached, but what happens when he won’t let her run—not even from herself?

That might prove as dangerous as defeating the vengeful demon out for her brother’s blood.

Odds of her new teammates expecting her to fail? Best not to think about that.

Odds of her succeeding out of spite? Dive into this complete series and find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Flaw in All Magic (Magebreakers Book 1) *




  








*In a city of magic, it takes a man with none to solve an impossible murder.*
Tane Carver can't use magic, and he doesn't trust it. But he understands it better than most, even in a city of elves and dwarves and sprites and mages. So when an impossible murder is committed on the campus of a warded magical university, he's called in to consult.

The only problem is, it's the same university he was kicked out of for lying about his ability to use magic. And the lead investigator is an old flame who isn't so fond of him anymore. And then there's the half-crazy half-orc who insists she's his partner, whether he likes it or not. Oh, and the masked mage who keeps trying to kill him.

So there are a lot of problems, really.

Now, Tane’s life depends on the one truth that has never failed him. The flaw in all magic that those who have it like to ignore: the mage.

Outsmart the mage, and you outsmart the spell.

And outsmarting mages is what Tane does best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sasquatch *




  








*Deep in the Piney Woods of Texas, can Lux Branson find a creature that may not even exist?*

Female bounty hunter and expert tracker, Lux Branson, is hired by cryptozoologist, Dr. Stevens, to find a legendary creature that he believes lurks in the Piney Woods.

What she didn't count on was leading a motley team of field investigators: Sam, the pompous anthropologist; Julie, the know-it-all biologist and survivalist; Ben, whose tattoos hide more than they reveal; and Hal, a seasoned adventurer.

*In the boggy, unforgiving Texas woodlands, their days-long foray to seek Bigfoot leads Lux and her team to a remarkable discovery... and possibly a hoax.*

But when one of the team disobeys a direct order, the tables are turned and the hunters become the hunted.

_Now, it will take all of Lux's instincts and training to help her team survive the impossible danger and emerge from the woods alive._

Five adventurers head deep into the woods seeking proof of a living legend... but will they live long enough to tell their tale?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Short List (Bricks & Cam Jobs Book 2) *




  









*A Bricks & Cam Job #2*

When Bricks and Cam strike out on their own in the aftermath of their bloody showdown with the Giordano family, not everything goes as planned. Boring, straight jobs aren’t satisfying, and their first successful solo hit is a messy one. Worse yet, someone has revenge on their mind. Before they know what is happening, Cam is kidnapped and Bricks is attacked by an old enemy.

Cam uses his wits as he struggles to escape his captors while Bricks frantically searches for her partner in crime. Both hack away at the mystery of who is bent upon vengeance against. There is a short list in play, and both Cam and Bricks are on it. 

But they’re not going to stand still and take being attacked. Not by anyone. They’re going to fight back. *They’re making a list of their own, and it’s even shorter than the one they’re on… *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hallow Haven Cozy Mysteries Bundle Books 1-3 *




  








Sadie Alden got on a plane with no intention of looking back. She sold up her cafes back home and took up an opportunity that looked too good to be true. A beach side café on a remote island where no one knows her name, doesn’t that sound like heaven? Well… things are never simple.

This is the beginning of a whole new chapter for Sadie, she is about to learn things about herself that have been hidden all her life. It turns out she has relatives out here, and they are all witches too.

Hallow Haven is a place filled with ancient feuds, magic and secrecy. Sadie was brought here by fate and only she can bring peace to the islands that surround her. Who can she turn to for help? The hot Sheriff that is trying to keep his distance, the local hiking expert that appears when Sadie is in danger, or the ghost in her kitchen? Life’s a beach.


This three book omnibus includes books 1-3 of the Hallow Haven Mystery Series. Included are: All Wands on Deck, Ghost Writer and Witch In The Water.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Split City: A Jesus Spares Mystery*




  








*AGATHA CHRISTIE MEETS THE BIG LEBOWKSI *

*"Will delight readers...a powerful story of adversity, small-town politics, and a search for truth and community tempered by surprising twists and turns."* *- Midwest Book Review 

"I see a TV series future. A great read and a sure winner!" - Readers Favorite
*
Murder sees double when former pro bowler Billy Gills finds himself summoned to the Partridgeberry County morgue to identify the body of his identical twin brother Bo. Billy is the proprietor of Split City Lanes, a classic hometown bowling alley, located in the charmingly rundown, lakeside town of Twin Strikes. Partridgeberry and Twin Strikes are peopled by a hearty band of oddball characters—an unlikely setting for murder. But Bo is the founder of TreadBo, a successful specialty bowling shoe manufacturer; he is famous for his quirky sense of fashion, fitness fanaticism, and unusual hobbies, which may have gotten him into trouble. Not to mention, Billy has some demons of his own to slay. Fortunately, Split City Lanes is also home to "Jesus Spares", a church service, bowling, and social gathering where almost anything can happen. Billy may need every ounce of faith he has to discover the truth about himself and his eccentric twin brother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*STATS: Numbers To Kill For *




  








*As a former Navy SEAL who fought in the Middle East, David Dawson thought he had done all he could to serve his country. Little did he know, the fate of the United States would soon rest in his hands.*

Like too many veterans, he is down on his luck. While his wife, Sydney, pays most of the bills, David drives a New York City cab to make ends meet. But one task keeps him going: his quest to write the great American novel. Despite his determination, all he has to show for it is a mountain of rejection letters. But David and Sydney know he needs just one big break to turn their dreams into reality.

_Little do they know, his big break has finally arrived_. When a paranoid passenger leaves a briefcase in David’s cab, he gives the veteran access to documents that might reveal *a dark secret* about the past and present of American elections. It’s the story he’s been searching for all his life — and powerful people are searching for it, too.

David has put his life on the line to defend America once before. Now he has to decide if he will do it again — and risk the lives of his loved ones as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Don't Close Your Eyes (Stephanie Chalice Thrillers Book 1) *




  







BookWire Review DON'T CLOSE YOUR EYES LAWRENCE KELTER, Leisure Books, New York, NY, $6.99 US, paperback, (322p) ISBN: 0-8439-5554-6 "Don't Close Your Eyes" begins with a whimper and a bang--two seemingly unrelated deaths. The first is a teenage girl whose asthma suffocates her while sleeping. The second is a man shot on the tram that connects Roosevelt Island to Manhattan. Lying next to the man is the real puzzle: a woman who might appear to have died of natural causes if not for the handwritten note stuffed in her mouth that simply reads "Look back." Murder mystery thrillers are often driven by tough, fast-talking, streetwise detectives with a sad story about their past and a penchant for nabbing perps. The cop on the case in "Don't Close Your Eyes" is all these things and more. Meet Stephanie Chalice. She's a smart, beautiful, 28-year-old NYPD homicide detective whose acerbic repartee is like an arsenal of nuclear missiles--it convinces her male colleagues that she means business. Behind all the bluster, though, is a young woman with fierce passions who shows the same tremendous dedication to her ill mother as she does her job. Chalice is an excellent detective, but it comes at a cost. She suffers recurring nightmares and obsesses that diabetes that killed her father and weakens her mother and will one day come for her. When a second woman is found dead with a rag in her mouth and another cryptic note nearby, Chalice realizes a serial killer stalks Manhattan's Upper East Side. Her detective work combines intelligence, persistence, a skilled partner, and well-connected friends. Secret allies also work on her behalf to thwart dangers that lie just beyond her periphery. As she follows a trail of clues and corpses to the murderer, she also pursues her own demons, uncovering startling truths about who she really is. "Don't Close Your Eyes" is entertaining and engrossing. Detective Chalice is a strong character, the killer is devilishly intriguing, and the well-paced plot will keep your eyes wide open. BookWire Review


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Strictly G.I.: The WWII Letters of Cpl. Wanda M. Renn *




  






This book is a view of WWII enlisted life from the WAC perspective. Wanda maintains a positive outlook during her time a a WAC.

Strictly G.I. is a historical account of World War II from one of the first female soldiers...

Created from an actual collection of letters and Vmail. Wanda served in the 149th WAAC Post Hq. Co., the first group of Womens Auxiliary Army Corps (WAAC) during World War II to be sent overseas. "Strictly G.I." is a phrase Wanda used to describe herself. She advanced quickly in the ranks, and shared her proudest moments in the letters, beginning with her initial training in Des Moines to marches before the general in North Africa. She also shares more humorous moments and interesting observations.

Here is a quote from one Vmail:

"We have a radio in our “room” and whenever we get a short wave station from the states, it makes a person stop and think. You don’t know – you can’t possibly know what war really is – in all reality."

The letters document Wanda's training in 1942 at Fort Des Moines, Iowa to the dispatch of her unit overseas to French North Africa. Wanda's portrayal of life as a teletypist is lively and descriptive. Also unfolding in the letters is her concern for her male counterparts, and her growing affection for one special soldier.

Women in America will be inspired Wanda's witt and resilience. Unlike servicemen, the auxiliaries could not receive overseas pay or government life insurance. If they became sick or wounded, they would not receive veterans’ hospitalization. If they were killed, their parents received no death gratuity.

Enjoy this first person account of WWII from the perspective of a hard-working and very human female soldier.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/04/22.

Currently Free.

*Star Rider on the Razor's Edge: A Sci-Fi Space Opera with a touch of Fantasy *




  








She will fight for freedom and love...
Toemeka Ganti won’t rest until the universe is rid of the sinister sorcerer-deity who killed her parents and brother. Working undercover to liberate a peaceful people from this ruthless usurper, she attempts to develop a weapon that can break through the tyrant’s shields. But she’s barely begun her work when she’s captured by the despot’s dark agent.

Rescued by a handsome, mysterious warrior-priest, Toemeka and her team join forces with the planetary Resistance. But without her spiritual guidance, her ability to travel into the Inner Worlds, and her weapon, their budding rebellion could swiftly be crushed. And her time to complete it has almost run out…

Can Toemeka free an oppressed planet and light a spark of hope throughout the galaxy?

_Star Rider on the Razor’s Edge_ is the electrifying first book in the Star Rider space opera series. If you like feisty heroines, high-tech weapons, and courageous crews, then you’ll love Heidi Skarie’s thrilling saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Call of the Wind: A Sci-fi Space Opera with a Touch of Fantasy (Star Rider Book 4) *




  








*Will a young pilot shot down in occupied territory be executed or overcome impossible odds and survive?*

Living under the shadow of an interplanetary war, Baymond Kimes’ life is shattered when his father is shot at a spiritual gathering. He turns to his childhood friend, Princess Fawniteen, for comfort. Their innocent love blossoms, but when Fawn’s parents reveal she was betrothed at birth to another, the young couple is devastated. Fawn dutifully accepts her fate, and Baymond escapes at sixteen by joining the Interplanetary air fleet.

Trained as a fighter pilot against the forces of a powerful sorcerer-deity, Baymond grows up fast. Eventually, his aircraft is shot down and he’s captured.

Can Baymond escape to see Fawniteen again and use his special gifts to save the galaxy?

If you like brave heroes, true love, exciting adventures and space battles you’ll love_ Call of the Wind_, about the next generation in Skarie’s exciting sci-fi series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Darkest Winter: A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Adventure (Savage North Chronicles Book 1)*




  








*#1 in Post-Apocalyptic Science Fiction, #1 in Women's Adventure Fiction, #1 in U.S. Horror Fiction

X-Men meets The Walking Dead in this super-human survival story, fraught with Crazies (not Zombies), beautifully broken characters, and bursting with raw emotion you can feel deep in your bones.* *The Virus spread. Billions died. The Ending began.*

A group of orphaned misfits. The wildlands of the last frontier. Superhuman abilities, harrowing adventures, and heartbreaking secrets.

*Elle* - Haunting shadows are nothing new to Elle St. James, she’s been running from them all her life. But since the outbreak spread from the lower forty-eight, new monsters lurk in the darkness. After Elle wakes from the fever, capable of horrific deeds, she fears she’s one of them. When she stumbles upon four orphans, Elle’s forced to discover what happens when her greatest fear becomes her darkest secret _and_ her only hope of surviving.

*Jackson* - After the world goes mad and takes his family with it, Jackson Mitchell tosses aside his badge and decides a bottle of bourbon and the depths of despair are preferable to any semblance of living. All of that changes, however, when a group of young survivors are in dire need of his help and Jackson sacrifices his blissful oblivion in order to keep them safe. As they trek further away from the collapsing cities, Jackson must rely on his knowledge of the backcountry and the traditions of his people, or succumb to the dangers of the Alaskan wilderness.

Brought together under the worst possible circumstances, Elle and Jackson must face the inexplicable realities of the new world. Their past lives are over, and the arctic isn’t all that’s savage anymore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dragon Blood Collection, Books 1-3 *




  








A thousand years have passed since a dragon has been seen in the world. Science and technology have replaced magic, which has dwindled until it has become little more than an element of myth and legend.

There are those who still have dragon blood flowing through their veins, distant descendants of the mighty creatures of old. These rare humans have the power to cast magic, the power to heal, and the power to craft alchemical weapons capable of starting wars… or ending them. But they are feared for those powers, and in recent centuries, they have been hunted nearly to extinction.

The few remaining survivors must find a way to change how humanity perceives them or be lost to the world forever.

The Dragon Blood Collection includes three full-length novels of action, magic, and romance:

Balanced on the Blade’s Edge
Deathmaker
Blood Charged


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*INTO THE STORM: BOOK 2*




  








*A storm strikes and a mystery deepens at a lighting pace.*

One of three boys missing shows up in Sheriff Boggs’ office. What the boy tells sounds farfetched. A man of reason, Boggs thinks a hoax has been played. The story evolves from boys missing to a kidnapping by an alien. Then, from an alien to the kidnapper’s name, Ted Templeton. Boggs realizes all may not be a teenage prank. And he may have more on his hands than he first thought.

The mystery deepens when a stranger shows up at the search site. Major Noah Sears forces himself into the investigation. Not only are his viewpoints unrealistic to Sheriff Boggs, but his ability to answer questions before they are asked is unnerving. And his manner of investigation beyond logical.

Where the boys went missing, a burned structure hints more may go on. A girl is found dead. Another girl turns up murdered. The storm breaks. A mob forms and hunts for Ted Templeton. Major Noah Sears begins his own investigation. And in the storm, Sears convinces Boggs to look beyond formed truths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*How to Fake an Irish Wake (A Mags and Biddy Genealogy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*From USA Today bestselling author and family historian Eliza Watson!*

It’s been a rough year for 26-year-old Mags Murray. First she learns that her dad isn’t her biological father, a secret her mother took to her grave three years earlier. Then her beloved Irish grandmother passes away at Christmas while Mags is visiting her from the States. Now Mags must host her grandmother’s wake and sell her cottage. A cottage filled with cherished memories. A cottage Mags inherited but her odd jobs won’t enable her to keep.

Shortly after the funeral, a young man, Finn O’Brien, arrives at the cottage with an old photograph. Finn believes the boys in the photo are a clue to his father’s identity. Mags can sympathize with him, and because she often helped her genealogist grandmother uncover skeletons in people’s closets, including hers, she agrees to assist Finn.

But searching for Finn’s father stirs up trouble. Finn is in a near-fatal car crash that wasn’t an accident. So Mags and her childhood friend Biddy McCarthy investigate why someone wants to prevent Finn from finding his father. Questioning the quirky locals proves a wee bit difficult as several of the suspects were victims of Mags and Biddy’s childhood shenanigans.

It might take a fake Irish wake to reveal Finn’s father and the would-be murderer. But what if the two turn out to be the same person?

*Genealogy research tips included!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dolphin Bay Cozy Mysteries Boxed Set 1 (Books 1-3): Murder Mystery Anthology with Recipes *




  








*A heartwarming cozy mystery series about family, friendship and the pursuit of a lifelong dream.*

FREE WITH KINDLE UNLIMITED - THREE COZY MYSTERIES + CUPCAKE RECIPES + EXCLUSIVE BONUS CONTENT


Recently widowed Anna Butler is busy testing cupcake recipes, trying to cope with the loss of her beloved husband. When the license for her dream cafe is rejected, Anna realizes the local mayor will never stop making her life difficult. The formidable woman has already turned half the town against her, all because she has a silly notion that Anna killed her husband.


Aided by her quirky friends, the Firecrackers, and her daughter, a has-been Hollywood star, Anna will move heaven and earth to solve the mystery behind her husband's death. The debonair ex-police chief is a big help and it doesn't hurt that he has a soft spot for her.


If you like cozy mysteries featuring strong women, small beach towns, yummy food and a dash of romance, you will fall in love with the Dolphin Bay series.


*RASPBERRY CHOCOLATE MURDER*


_College Girl Murder Shocks Beach Town_


5 stars - 'Can't wait to read #2'


When a young girl is found dead in the woods, Anna's friend's son is top suspect. Every clue she finds points toward the boy until she begins to wonder if he is innocent.


*ORANGE THYME DEATH*


_Body at Bookstore Baffles Dolphin Bay_


5 stars - 'Keep you guessing read.'


When a local man is found dead at Bayside Books, Anna Butler becomes implicated in a second murder. Her past connection with the victim raises a red flag the police cannot ignore. As the murder investigation takes a bizarre turn, a certain ex-police chief provides the only bright spot in Anna's life.


*APPLE CARAMEL MAYHEM*


_City Developer Murdered at Historic Castle_


4 stars - 'This series keeps getting better'


When Anna's friend and local resort owner becomes the top suspect, she reluctantly steps in to help. Can she ignore his sordid reputation and trust he is innocent?


Buy or borrow now and start reading this clean, cozy mystery series that thousands love. Guranteed to keep you turning the pages!


BONUS CONTENT - Cupcake recipes and exclusive never-seen-before interview with Anna Butler


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Night Contract: A Lance Gedrin Mystery *




  








*His lawyer got him out. Now she's missing.

And the State has 1 week to decide whether to retry him for murder.*

Heavyweight boxing champ Lance Gedrin is breathing clean air again after spending the last twelve years at Pontiac Correctional Center. He has a new lease on life, so he creates a bucket list and vows to travel the world. Stop 1 is the Idaho Potato Museum. Stop 2 is supposed to be the Space Needle, but he never makes it.

Gedrin’s lawyer, Gertrude Stevenson goes missing, making national headlines. Gedrin wants answers. The only way to get them is to go back to the place where he lost his freedom a dozen years ago: The Windy City.

No Bueno.

Gedrin teams up with Kayla Tempe, a no-nonsense lawyer from Stevenson’s firm, and soon realizes his lawyer is no angel and she has many lethal friends. In the ring, Gedrin gave his opponents concussions for breakfast. On the street, champ means shit. Gedrin learns the language of guns, knives, and sadistic hombres, as the clock ticks on a possible retrial without his superstar counselor by his side.

If you like the wit and grit of Myron Bolitar, Jack Reacher, Elvis Cole, and Spenser, then you'll love Gedrin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Docent *




  








Did a casual comment from a B-girl working at a seedy bar in Boston’s “Combat Zone” inspire the most notorious art theft in the country’s history? A decade after the looting, the penchant of a superior court judge for old masterpieces brings the infamous Gardner Museum heist and a billion dollar family court brawl onto the same page.

A pair of the city’s most prominent lawyers takes on the task of defending an acerbic tycoon accused of fleecing his niece and nephew of their interest in the family business empire. As the court proceedings take a decided turn against their unforgiving client, defense counsel turn to insidious means in a desperate attempt to avoid a catastrophic judgment. They scheme to besmirch and derail the trial judge through the manipulation of her law clerk. Unknowingly, the clerk provides information that could involve Her Honor in the disappearance of the priceless museum paintings.

The story unfolds in both posh and hardscrabble neighborhoods of Boston and its suburbs as its players succumb to greed, power and love, without concern for those left in their backwash.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Noughts and Crosses: Scottish detectives investigate a murder (The DI Jack Knox mysteries Book 4) *




  








*After powerful investors lose big, investigating a financial advisor’s murder won’t be child’s play for a strained detective.*

DI Jack Knox’s Edinburgh team are busy dealing with a series of violent rapes when a man is found murdered on a residential street. The detective splits the under-resourced squad and follows up the murder himself, quickly establishing that there is no shortage of individuals who would have wanted the man dead.

The victim had secured private investments for NewTech, a video games company that fell foul of copyright law. A lot of serious people lost serious money. Whilst Knox treads on eggshells and traces the finances, the rest of the team led by his real life partner, DC Yvonne Mason, focus on the rape.

They zone in on the perpetrator, but cornered and desperate, their quarry won’t go without a fight. Ready for a quiet life, yet battered from all sides, will this be one blow too many for Knox?

NOUGHTS AND CROSSES is the fourth standalone murder mystery by Robert McNeill in the DI Jack Knox series set in Edinburgh. The full list of books is as follows:

1. THE INNOCENT AND THE DEAD
2. MURDER AT FLOOD TIDE
3. DEAD OF NIGHT
4. NOUGHTS AND CROSSES
5. A VIEW TO MURDER


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bloody Reasons: A Western (To Kill A Man Book 1) *




  








Bounty hunter Gus Ritter is on the trail of his brother's murderer. He is after more than money; he wants retribution.

After he arrives to the small town of Archangel, death rapidly follows. Soon, Gus finds himself not only fighting for his own life, but also protecting the local preacher and a young girl.

As he makes his way south to confont Dan Hardin - his brother's killer - the inevitable final showdown in the dusty mexican pueblo draws closer. But who will come out alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Center Cannot Hold: A Ray Elkins Thriller *




  







In the depths of winter, Cedar County is on occasion literally frozen in place. Roads are impassable; the area schools are closed for days at a time. And the bad guys and gals, they’re hunkered down like everyone else until the weather breaks. But this winter isn’t the usual. There’s arson and murder. The iniquities of some particularly unsavory ancestors are being visited upon the current generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*1,500 FASCINATING FACTS: All the really interesting knowledge around the World (Volume 1) *




  







There are 1,500 fascinating facts covering a wide range of topics including animals, arts, history, literature, miscellaneous, movies, science and nature, sports, television, U.S. geography, U.S. presidents, and world geography. This is book 1 of my really interesting knowledge series; I hope you enjoy it, and if you do, look for other books in the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/04/22.

Currently Free. *Always verify prices before clicking Buy.*

*Vietnam 1971: Remembering The "101st" Then And Now *




  







Double Gold Medal winner as Best Memoir and Best in Military in Global eBook competition. A healing memoir of service time in the Vietnam War with the 101st Airborne Division in 1971 including events leading up to and following the War. The book allows readers of all ages to experience what the 60's and 70's were like. There are over 80 photos of the times and seasons, including famous iconic photos of Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, and Bob Dylan by Baron Wolman, and on site Vietnam photos by the author, including the visit of the Bob Hope Performers. If you missed the War somehow, this book could be for you. I do hope this book encourages other Vietnam Vets to write their own stories down. The book is dedicated to all who died during this War, all who came home, and servicemen and women of all of our service branches who have answered the call for military service since our country was founded.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

2/05/22.

Currently Free.

*Halcyon's Heirs (Pirates of the Milky Way Book 4) *




  







The survivors of the SLS Excelsior are marooned on Halcyon, an abandoned planet limited by 19th century technology. In Epsilon University, the seed of Resistance is forming, and attracting unwanted attention. And on Lute, the Tetrarch sends in the Marshal's Service to try and recapture his daughter Jillian. Meanwhile, a secret gold shipment to Petra Roe attracts the attention of certain pirates.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*THERE ARE NO MONSTERS: The Nocturne Society I *




  








*"Do you like lovecraftian horror? Or dark monsters? Do you like private investigators or crime noir? Because this book is the best mix of these. An absolute must read." *Vivian, Goodreads 5 Star Review

Creature horror unlike any you have ever read . . .

*Book I of The Nocturne Society*

There are no monsters. Not anymore. Nobody knows that better than the leftovers of The Nocturne Society. After all, they disbanded their society thirty years ago because they believed their work was done.

After decades of inactivity, the aging hunter Brockmann is called back into action when he faces something he had considered impossible. An inhuman creature of unnatural origin has appeared at a murder scene. To stop the unspeakable horror the creature spreads through the harbor city of Hamburg, he must team up with a young man who couldn’t be more different.

The first book of The Nocturne Society drags readers right into the world of the long-disbanded secret society, where the supernatural inhabitants of our world are considered to be long extinct. But are they really gone?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*WORMKING: The Nocturne Society II*




  






*Book II of the Nocturne Society - *Revised edition (29.07.2021)

*"A masterful blend of Noir and Horror."* *Goodreads 5-Star Review*

A new monster is awakening in Berlin. But soon the Nocturne Society realizes, the creature might not be an unknown threat, but one that they faced before. They named this parasitic apex predator: The Wormking!

The new supernatural mystery from the groundbreaking series The Nocturne Society that began with THERE ARE NO MONSTERS.

Lovecraft meets Sherlock Holmes in the modern age.

What readers said so far:
“An amazing novel with a plot that keeps you on the edge of the seat and a really frightening monster.” Sebastian Falk on Goodreads

“Not enough superlatives to describe how good this book is. Wow, just read it.” Iain Rough on Amazon

*NOTE*: Content is meant for adult readers, includes violence against minors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A View to Die For (Books to Die For Book 1) *




  








*From a USA Today Best Selling Author*

The story is not your typical murder mystery. The sleuth is not a detective, private eye, or lawyer. He's an ordinary guy with an extraordinary dog.

Jacob Martin is trying to make the best of a divorce and mid-life crisis when he gets a call at two o’clock Sunday morning from his mother. His sister has been arrested for the murder of her fourth husband, and his father is near death. Thus begins an adventure that takes Jake and his golden retriever from their Colorado retreat to a backwater town in the Missouri Ozarks where they search for cold-blooded killers, a cache of gold coins buried by Jesse James, and the love of a beautiful nurse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Next to Disappear: An Emily Swanson Murder Mystery (The Emily Swanson Series Book 1) *




  








*Not every missing person is meant to be found…*

When troubled nurse Alina vanishes one night, it's assumed she ran away from her violent husband. Until disgraced ex-teacher Emily Swanson moves into the couple's former home.

Emily's life is in ruins and she's meant to be making a fresh start. But when she learns about the missing nurse, she sees a chance for redemption. Because finding Alina could help right the wrongs of Emily's past. All she needs to do is follow the clues.

But what Emily doesn't know is that Alina had a horrifying secret. One about the care foundation she worked for. And the closer Emily gets to uncovering the truth, the closer she gets to terrible danger.

_Inspired by a shocking true crime, Next to Disappear is the first book in a twisty British mystery and suspense series from Malcolm Richards._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Virtually Gone: A Julie Crenshaw Murder/Mystery *




  








*From USA Today Bestselling Author, Jacquie Biggar, comes a gripping techno-thriller, part of a multi-author series tied together by an interlocking cast of characters, all centered around the fantastic new promise of high technology and the endless possibilities for crime that technology offers, in a world where getting away with murder can be not only plausible, but easy…if you just know how.*

Investigative reporter Julie Crenshaw stumbles upon the case of a lifetime--one that could cost her everything.

When Julie is called on to investigate a string of sexual abuse cases, she doesn't expect to land in the crosshairs of a serial rapist. Soon she's in a race to find the facts before a killer makes her the headline.

Detective Matthew Roy is frustrated with his inability to track a rapist terrorizing his city. Added to that, his partner's reporter girlfriend is dogging his every step and won't heed his warnings. Time is ticking with the perpetrator escalating his crime to murder. Matt needs to find the killer soon, or chance losing someone he cares for- the question is, how?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lou Fleener Private Eye Series: Books 1-6 (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 9) *




  








*NOT YOUR AVERAGE 1950s CHICAGO P.I.*
P.I. Lou Fleener’s got a great disguise—he’s kind of short, slightly pudgy, and a little nondescript. *But whatever you do, don’t get in a fight with him, even if you’ve brought a couple of buddies. *Because you’re gonna lose every time. Some people just have a gift. And Lou has a second one, a little something for the ladies—he can dance like an Arthur Murray instructor. His best friend, movie-star handsome, socially awkward Dion "Monk" Monkton, has his own super power: working out intricate and diabolical revenge plans.

Cozy readers will adore the romance, the snappy jokes, and Lou’s spitfire wife Cassidy. There’s also enough fast-moving action for hard-boiled fans, and a quirky brand of noir that will appeal to classicists looking for the next Raymond Chandler.

*Missing Amanda*
Lou and Monk get hustled into finding the kidnapped daughter of Chicago mob boss, Duke Braddock. Thing is, there’s no kidnapping, there’s no daughter. It’s all a scam to stir up a gang war to get Braddock’s guy named mayor.

It turns out, if you accidentally get mixed up in a gang war, working out intricate and diabolical revenge plans is a handy super power to have on your side. Monk’s got the brains, Lou’s got the moves, and newcomer Cassidy Adams provides the looks. They all provide the fast-moving action, leading to the most satisfying ending you could ever want when Lou and company actually find…the missing Amanda.

*Seriously?*
Nazis in America! Seriously?

Lou and Cassidy are hired by an elderly survivor of an infamous Nazi death camp who swears her new neighbor was a guard there. So now they’re up against a gang of ruthless killers who shouldn’t even exist. Add a gun-toting crook who thinks Monk cheated him at cards; add a new lady for the ever-awkward Monk, and you’ve got a thriller filled with trademark Feener fights, humor and romance.

*The Devil In Her Heart*
Monk’s in a lot of trouble—grabbed and beaten by a revenge-seeking killer, stripped of all their money. Lou and Cassie are caught flat-footed when they’re suddenly broke.

He’s in California, they’re in Chicago. With no money and no idea where he is, can they rescue their friend and get back what’s theirs?

*The Classy Detective Agency*
It’s 1960 in glamorous Chicago, and Lou and his wife Cassidy are broke. They devise a scheme to advertise themselves as sophisticated private eyes catering to the city’s elite, but whip-smart as they are, they aren’t prepared for the stealthy criminals hiding among Chicago’s rich and famous.

Set up to take the fall for an art heist, Cassidy's arrested and Lou's branded a cop killer and hunted throughout the city. With Monk still in California, they're on their own. Lou's Plan B might not be as elegant as Monk's, but it's wildly entertaining and true to his guiding principle: _Always do the unexpected_.

*Ticket to Heaven*
Chicago’s sleaziest businessman is trying to pay off his sins. The cruel, strange real estate tycoon Elwood Tymms—known as “Terrible Tymms”—is dying and before he goes, he’s trying to throw all his money to charitable causes in an off-the-wall effort to buy his way into heaven. But Tymms has a problem: he’s got so many enemies he might end up assassinated before he can finish giving away his cash—and in his mind that means he’d end up in hell. Cassidy and Lou agree to act as his security detail and Tymms ends up taking shelter in their apartment. Big surprise...he’s not the best roommate.

*Filthy Rich*
Down-and-out comedian “Filthy" Rich wasn’t always living on the edge, telling viciously dirty jokes in the seediest possible strip clubs. He was once famous for a clean routine, until his estranged wife ran off with Rich’s best jokes. Rich hires Lou to find the missing jokes—and the wayward wife, leading Lou down a perilous rabbit hole of deceit, lies, and frame ups.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Last Secret Chamber: Ancient Egyptian Historical Mystery Thriller (Joey Peruggia Book Series 2) *




  








*A Joey Peruggia Adventure Series - Book 3

From #1 Bestselling Author Phil Philips*


*Where is ancient Egypt’s last secret chamber, and what is concealed within?*

When an archaeologist is murdered in his Cairo apartment, an ancient artefact is stolen from his safe – one believed to hold the clue to the *last secret chamber*.

When Joey Peruggia discovers that the dead man was his long-lost uncle, he travels with his girlfriend, Marie, and his friend Boyce, who works for the French intelligence, to Egypt, on a mission to find answers.

But once they arrive, they are lured into a trap and become hostages to a crazed man and his gang of thieves. This is a man who will stop at nothing to discover what lies in the last secret chamber.

All bets are off, and only the cleverest will survive this deadliest of adventures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Avengers and Rogues (J.R. Finn Sailing Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








*Two professional killers looking for revenge take on the mob in Florida and the Caribbean.*

Finn is on a mission to take out a dangerous terrorist when a rogue FBI agent gets in his way.

The agent's looking for Finn's lady friend, Mary Beth O'Brien. Mary Beth has files linking Florida mobsters to corrupt national politicians, and the FBI agent is out to retrieve the incriminating records.

Finn alerts his boss to the agent's interference. His boss's inquiries get her fired. She decides to strike out on her own, recruiting Finn and Mary Beth to join her in exposing the corruption.

What happens when two professional killers become targets of the mob? Read *Avengers and Rogues* and see for yourself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Silent Graves: A Cavendish & Walker Novel - Book 9 *




  








*Nothing remains buried forever…*

When the bodies of two teenage girls are discovered on a building site, DCI Whitney Walker knows she's on the hunt for a killer. The problem is the murders happened in 1980 and this is her first case with the new team. What makes it even tougher is that with budgetary restrictions in place, she only has two weeks to solve it.

Once again, she enlists the help of forensic psychologist Dr Georgina Cavendish, but as she digs deeper into the past, she uncovers hidden truths that hurtle through the decades and into the present.

Silent Graves is the ninth book in the acclaimed Cavendish & Walker series. Perfect for fans of L J Ross, J M Dalgleish and Rachel Abbott.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Avion Menace *




  








*Roy Spectre*, the NAVY SEAL soldier turned into a *CIA agent,* on a mission to stop a massive threat on US soil. This time the attack is from the sky. The Avion Menace, if successful can bring serious Havoc with the thousands of casualties and economic instability. The attack, which is *ten times more powerful than 9/11*.

This *Weapon of mass destruction *which the world has never seen was created by Roy Spectre’s father for the United States Military, unfortunately, it falls into the *traitor's hands*. The enemy of the states is on a roll to initiate the attack. Roy Spectre and his team are on a dangerous mission to stop this menace plan.

*Would Roy and his team be able to stop this massive menace strike? or the country have to suffer from the crucial attack ever faced in the United States history.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/05/22.

Currently Free.

*30 Interactive Brainteasers to Warm up your Brain (Riddles & Brain teasers, puzzles, puzzles & games)*




  








*A Fun Mini Edition by Puzzleland!!!*

"30 Interactive Brain teasers to Warm Up your Brain" is a mini edition by Puzzleland, containing 30 easy and short brain teasers to get your mind warmed up for the day!

This little fun book is ideal for teens and adults who look for some creative ways to spend their free time, entertain their mind or simply keep themselves busy while waiting in public locations!

The difficulty level of the brainteasers in this mini collection is appropriate for beginner teens or adults, and even for smart kids.

This book is specially formatted to provide clues, simply with a click, before providing the answer! You can ask for a clue before seeing the answer which is really great and makes the game a lot more fun!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Witch's Sorrow: A Witch Detective Urban Fantasy (Alice Skye series Book 1) *




  








*An amateur witch. A dark past. A fierce deceit.*

Paladin Agent Alice Skye didn’t think much of the contract forced upon her by Rexley Wild, Alpha of one of the largest packs in Europe. 

He hired her for one job. 

Find the missing wolf.

Unfortunately for Alice, she might already be too late.

She's in way over her head, an inexperienced witch who has to use all her instincts to help the secretive and detached Alpha find his missing pack mate. But it isn’t long before she realises something’s not quite right. It's not simply a missing person, it was something a lot closer to home, something that reignites nightmares that make her question her own, horrific past.

Alice is in a race against time that forces her to face against vampires, daemons and anything that gets in the way, for she only has one thing to do, find the wolf before he turns up like the others. 

Dead.

*Unexpected twists, dark secrets and nail-biting action that will keep you on the edge of your seat.*

Alice Skye is the exciting brand new urban fantasy series by Taylor Aston White. Follow Alice as she battles her nightmares in the modern world of magic.

_Disclaimer: This novel is written in British English including spelling and grammar. _


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Under the Moon: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








*Be careful what you wish for, lest it comes true.*

Those words have been ringing in Faye’s head ever since the ink dried on her new publishing deal. Facing the most significant stretch of writer’s block she’s ever encountered, Faye finds the words on her page as nothing but passionless dribble. Desperate for answers, Faye checks herself into a notorious haunted house where she hopes to reignite the muse within. But again, those words ring in her head: *Be careful what you wish for.

The Haunting of Hadleigh Estate*

An unsolved case in a small town that has gone too far.

To Cassie King the small town of Playa del sol used to be an ironically named summer vacations spot for her family. But when she gets terrible news that takes her back her uncle’s home there she finds that the town isn’t as innocent as her childhood memories would have her believe. Strange things start to happen in the old house and soon enough Cassie is forced to deal with some hard truths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dying in Style (Josie Marcus Book 1)*




  








*Suburban single mom, Josie Marcus, loves being a secret shopper. But when she’s framed for the murder of a famous handbag designer, Josie discovers that secret sleuth might be a better fit…*

Josie’s excited about her latest assignment: mystery shopping the stores of St. Louis’s premier handbag designer, Danessa Celedine. A stunning socialite who frequently makes headlines with her hot Russian lover, Serge, Danessa sells exquisite purses to the rich and famous for a small fortune. Unfortunately, the Celedine shops aren’t nearly as dazzling as their clientele and Josie’s negative report could kill a lucrative deal to sell the handbag empire. Danessa swears it will also cost Josie her career.

Businesses often live and die by Josie’s reviews, but when Danessa and Serge are found murdered, she’s suddenly linked to an actual homicide…as the chief suspect! Now, Josie will need all her secret shopper subterfuge to investigate the crimes, clear her name, and stop the killer from claiming another fashion victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*An Uplifting Murder (Josie Marcus Book 6) *




  








*St. Louis mystery shopper Josie Marcus discovers the world of luxury lingerie has more than one secret after her high school teacher is accused of suffocating a former classmate...*

When Desiree Lingerie hires Josie, she’s delighted to find her high school teacher, Mrs. Hayes, is now a manager at the chain. Less thrilling is the mini-reunion with her mean girl nemesis, Frankie Martin. But after Frankie is killed just steps from the shop—and her beloved ex-teacher is identified as a prime suspect—Josie gets hooked into another murder investigation.

Mrs. Hayes is spilling over with motives—years ago, Frankie destroyed her career. Unfortunately, her alibi is pretty skimpy. So, with only her secret shopper smarts and a bit of amateur sleuthing experience to support her, Josie must strip away the lies in order to bust the real killer before anyone else becomes tangled up in this case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder Is a Piece of Cake (Josie Marcus Book 8 ) *




  








*Before mystery shopper Josie Marcus can say “I do” she must solve a matrimonial murder to keep her in-law from becoming an inmate...*

As a bride-to-be, Josie’s latest assignment is a gift—mystery shopping flower and cake vendors for a popular St. Louis wedding website. She even meets another bride, Molly Deaver, at the local florist. Turns out, Josie and Molly have a lot in common, including the groom! Molly has been stalking Dr. Ted for months, but after his high-maintenance mother, Lenore, confronts the faux fiancée, everyone believes Molly is history. Instead, she’s murdered and Ted’s pistol-packing mama is cuffed for the crime.

While it’s tempting to leave her future mother-in-law behind bars, Josie knows she and Ted can’t get married until Lenore is freed. It’s up to Josie and her amateur sleuthing skills to unwrap this case, clear Lenore’s name, and unveil the real killer…or her wedding bells could soon become death knells.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Dog Gone Murder (Josie Marcus Book 10) *




  








*Mystery shopper Josie Marcus catches a new case when the owner of a popular doggy day spa bites the dust and her mother’s friend is collared for the crime…*

Josie’s been assigned to sniff around Uncle Bob’s Doggy Day Camp, one of St. Louis’s hottest pet spas. It doesn’t take her long to dig up dirt on the camp’s top dog, “Uncle” Bob Manning himself. Employee Frank Hyzy—Josie’s mom’s new boyfriend—reveals Bob should be in the doghouse for his cruel treatment of the canine customers. But before Josie can write Bob up, someone puts him down…and Frank is the cops’ prime suspect.

While Frank definitely had a bone to pick with the animal abuser, Josie doesn’t believe he murdered Bob. So she must doggedly pursue the investigation on her own and hope she can cage the real killer before they fetch another victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ghostly Grounds: Murder and Breakfast (A Canine Casper Cozy Mystery—Book 1) *




  







THE GHOSTLY GROUNDS: MURDER AND BREAKFAST is the debut novel in a charming new cozy mystery series by bestselling author Sophie Love, author of _The Inn at Sunset Harbor_ series, a #1 Bestseller with over 200 five-star reviews.

Marie Fortune, 39, a successful dog groomer in Boston, has had enough of catering to the wealthy and their pampered dogs. Realizing it is time to make a change, she quits and heads to a small coastal town in Maine where she remembers fond summers as a kid. Marie expects to go for a brief getaway—and is shocked to learn that her great-aunt left her an inheritance: a dilapidated, historic house high up on a hill overlooking the harbor.

Marie feels an instant connection. Although the locals tell her it would be folly, Marie decides to renovate and give it a second life as a B&B.

But there is one thing she couldn’t have planned for: the house is haunted.

Two things, actually: her great-aunt also left her a dog—and he is far from a typical dog.

When an unexpected death occurs soon thereafter, solving the crime will be more than just a matter of curiosity for Marie—her very future may depend on it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Broken Vows: A gripping psychological thriller with a shocking climax *




  








*He broke his vows. He broke her heart. Now she is going to break him.*

Alison is happily married to Graham, or at least she is until she discovers that he has been cheating on her. Her husband has broken the vows that he made on their wedding day. How could he do it? It takes Alison a while to figure it out, but at least she has time on her side. _Only that is where she is wrong._

A devastating diagnosis means the clock is ticking faster now, and the betrayed wife must act fast if she wants revenge on her cheating partner. Alison does just that, implementing a dangerous and deadly plan, and it's one that will have far-reaching consequences for several people, including her clueless husband.

_*Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Marshall's Gold: A LT. CODY BRANNON MYSTERY THRILLER *




  







In this mystery thriller, a cop races against time in a Caribbean village to find pirate gold and an ancient disk that can save a race of people, while struggling with being a new father to a ten-year-old boy. Hot romance and flying bullets keep Lieutenant Cody Brannon running as he searches for the treasure and the person who murdered his brother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Small Mercies: A gripping and addictive crime thriller that will have you hooked (Detective Annie Delamere Book 1) *




  








*A killer is sending a message. But who is it for?*

*DI Annie Delamere* and her colleague *DS Zoe Everett* are off duty and enjoying a walk on the Peak District’s vast moorlands when they stumble across a mutilated corpse. The victim is unclothed and his tattoos indicate an affinity with the occult.

While Annie is put in charge of the case her long-term partner, MP Sheena Pearson, is confronted by a group of far right extremists. Rather than back down Sheena chooses to stand her ground – and almost pays for it with her life.

As more bodies are found, Annie is under pressure to prove her worth. But with one eye on her personal affairs can she catch a murderer and still keep her loved ones safe? And are the killings the work of a deranged mind – or a cover for something even more chilling?

*Don’t miss this first novel in a compelling new detective series that fans of Stephen Booth and Ann Cleeves will love.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*IT'S THRILLER TIME!: Three Complete Novels *




  







Three stunning mystery thrillers by Pulitzer-nominee Lawrence De Maria, with a new forward by A. L. Terego.

** “A LAWRENCE DE MARIA TITLE GIVES YOU MORE BANG FOR YOUR BUCK THAN JUST ABOUT ANYTHING IN THE BOOK MARKETPLACE TODAY.” (Florida Weekly); “THE JAKE SCARNE THRILLERS NEVER DISAPPOINT!” (John Crudele, New York Post); “ALTON RHODE MYSTERIES ARE IN A CLASS BY THEMSELVES.” (John Crudele, New York Post); “PULITZER-NOMINEE LAWRENCE DE MARIA HAS ANOTHER WINNER IN COLE SUDDEN, AN ASSASSIN WORKING IN AN OBSCURE C.I.A. UNIT EVEN THE AGENCY WORRIES ABOUT!” (John Crudele, New York Post) **

In MADMAN'S THIRST, Jake Scarne, reeling from the shamble of his last case, heals emotionally by hunting a child killer hiding among the rich and famous in Manhattan society -- and thwarts an international conspiracy in the process! *** 

In LAURA LEE, Alton Rhode tries to clear the name of a murder suspect, and winds up protecting the reputation of two abused women -- with the help of powerful figures on both sides of the law! *** 

In SUDDEN KILL (formerly HURRICANE FATS), ace C.I.A. agent Cole Sudden, bent on vengeance, is caught between a crazed mobster and a Category 5 storm -- not to mention a cadaverous hitman and some hungry sharks!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Simple Kill *




  








*Emily Wyatt wants to save the world.*

Or at least take some seriously bad guys down. But with a chip on her shoulder and betrayal in her past, she might be her own worst enemy.

Fresh from military life, she’s haunted by the loss of her hero father who she looked up to all her life, and is still sore from the treachery of her mentor who stabbed her in the back when she first joined the FBI.

Now Emily must put it all on the line to go undercover as an assassin to infiltrate The Outfit, a notorious international crime syndicate that has eluded law enforcement around the world.

But in this game, her targets are as likely to be law enforcement as rival criminals. Does Emily have what it takes to work her way up into the innermost circle and reveal who the big bosses are? Or will her conscience betray her too?

*A Simple Kill is a stand-alone novel by best-selling thriller author Nolon King.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Alpha Team: Volumes 1 - 3 *




  








*An Explosive Trio of Best-selling International Spy Thrillers at a Dynamite Price*. Ex-CIA, ex-Delta Force, ex-FBI, ex-SEALs…The elite tactical force known as The Alpha Team is in the business of security and intel. There’s a little something here for everybody—love, revenge, technothrills, past life regression—as the Alphas crisscross the globe foiling military coups and assassination plots, taking down drug smugglers, cyber terrorists, and extremists.

*OPERATION DUE DILIGENCE*. At the heart of hard-hitting action and intrigue is the love story of CIA Agent Alejandro Cardenas and his soul mate, beautiful investment banker Julia Muller. Ten years after their romantic meeting in Paris, Alex, now retired from the CIA, assembles his Alpha Team to shut down a Miami-based conglomerate secretly owned by the Cuban government, which has used it for decades to launder the ill-gotten gains of a vast criminal empire involved in drug-smuggling, revolution for hire, and numerous other nefarious activities—including a massive assassination plot.

*OPERATION BLACK SWAN. *In post-9/11 United States, ex-op Alex Cardenas and his longtime love Julia have finally settled into domestic bliss—or so they think. While Alex runs a private security and intelligence agency from the comfort of the same Chicago skyscraper where his fiancé works at an investment banking firm, his undercover team—John “The Hulk” Powers and three of his best and brightest—are on the ground in Mexico City. They learn that three seemingly-disparate fringe groups—Islamic terrorists, a Cuban militant, and Chinese cyberterrorists—appear to be working in cahoots</b>, orchestrating an elaborate operation of insider trading, border infiltration, and espionage.

*OPERATION RAVEN - The Dead Have Secrets. *Ex-FBI Agent John Powers is on a special ops assignment in Prague when his past and present begin to collide treacherously</b>. His godson Ian, the son of John’s best friend who died in Afghanistan, is undergoing hypnotherapy to treat the boy’s fear of water. The doctor who invokes Ian’s past life finds he was one of three US senators assassinated as part of an Iranian counterintelligence maneuver by government agents, one of whom was none other than John Powers. John drops everything to fly across the world to protect Ian and his mother and wind up the unraveling conspiracy..


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Nostradamus Equation (Sam Reilly Book 6) *




  








In 1562, Michel de Nostradamus led a small party on an expedition deep into the hostile Desert of Barbary, now known as the Sahara. Without any knowledge of what they might find, the small party had entered the vast desert in search of a miracle.

In the present day, Dr. Zara Delacroix enlists the help of Sam Reilly to hunt for answers about a book she believes was buried in the Sahara centuries earlier to protect humanity from some great catastrophe.

This ancient manuscript was named The Book of Nostradamus. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.


*Learning English Verbs: Let's Learn English Verbs and Not Confuse Them (English-German) *




  







All verbs are practical and essential, each of them representing a unique work. It happens that we know many vocabularies but not recalling the related verb, so we would be unable to link them to make a coherent sentence. This book is there to help you so that you can easily create a meaningful sentence by knowing the needed verb with even elementary nouns, adjectives, and adverbs. Having the verbs in mind can help you guess the meanings of other derivatives of verbs. Everyone from the intermediate level up to the advanced level can use this book as a source of verbs. Students, engineers, doctors, lawyers, managers, accountants, business people, psychologists, and anyone interested in the English language can choose this book to enhance communication power and ability to search on the internet. After mastering this book, many verbs can probably get confused; in order to solve this problem, all similar verbs are gathered together in chapter two to make the book clear; many English verbs do not have an equal and direct translation in other languages, and I have written the translation of the English explanation of them to make the verbs understandable. Many verbs have different meanings that I have only mentioned the most practical one to have a total view of verbs. This book is for people who value verbs more than other parts of a sentence. Knowing the meaning of a verb can help us guess the meanings of other words easier than knowing the meaning of other words and trying to guess the verb’s meaning. By dominating this book, you will easily read other vocabulary-related books by distinguishing the verbs inside.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Stay Low and Circle Left, The Story of Floyd "Bad News" Winter *




  








He is the legendary and notorious Head Coach who built the United States All Army Wrestling Team from the ground up. He was the first American to win a gold medal in Greco-Roman wrestling in international level competition at the World Military Championships. He was also the All-Time Armed Forces Gold Medalist.

He is a renowned figure in wrestling and military circles not only in America but worldwide for his numerous accomplishments. Many of his soldier-athletes went on to become generals, colonels, special forces operatives, Olympic medalists, university head coaches, and success stories in civilian life.

From fighting in the dangerous jungles of Vietnam at just eighteen years of age, to wrestling and coaching for the U.S. Army all over the world, Floyd “Bad News” Winter has lived an extraordinary life. He has touched countless lives along the way, forging unbreakable bonds of friendship and camaraderie with those who shared in his incredible and inspiring journey.

Floyd Winter is a rare breed, a truly unique person. One who is not only gifted physically through hard work and sacrifice, but socially as well, able to reach the common man and upper echelons of society alike with his charismatic wit and charm.
~ Daniel DiMarzio

_Foreword and poem by Hollywood movie star and six-time UFC Champion, Randy "The Natural" Couture. Mr. Couture was one of Floyd "Bad News" Winter's top soldier-athletes in the Army._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Castelmezzano, The Witch Is Dead : An Italian Cozy Mystery (The Homeswappers) *




  








*Some people dream of a gentle retirement enjoying crochet or cricket, but for two sexagenarians, a more cadaverous future awaits…*

Newly retired teachers, Etta and Dora, take a walk along an old mule track connecting their mountain-top villages, each hoping to soothe the distress she feels at the paltry pension she will receive. Meeting at the fabled Witches’ Cave, they put aside their woes – the naked body of Sibilla, Castelmezzano’s beautiful witch, lies dead at the foot of the old oak tree. Did she plummet from the sky during a Sabbath flight as the superstitious locals are whispering? Or was the far more worldly evil of a human hand involved?

When suspicions fall on Cassandra, Sibilla’s sister in the Art of Witchcraft, Dora and Etta fear the carabinieri have fallen prey to prejudice and local folklore. While Dora remains convinced of Cassandra’s innocence, Etta’s hunch takes her to a completely different conclusion, but could the truth really be so devious? And can she stop the killer before she becomes the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pains and Penalties: (A Nerdy Amateur Sleuth Mystery) (Geeks and Things Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Small-town life brings big-city problems.*

Kalina Greystone’s return home to Ellesworth, MA to take over the family's comic book shop brings back old friends and even older secrets. The death of her Great Aunt Agatha in plain sight at the annual Solstice Fair pushes her to snoop where she doesn't belong--much to the chagrin of former high school sweetheart, Detective Christian Harper. As Kalina digs into her great aunt's past, she uncovers a dark truth that Agatha and her closest friends were hoping to take to the grave. A truth the killer wants revealed.

Will Kalina and Chris catch the killer before the killer's thirst for vengeance is sated?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder à la Carte: A French Countryside Village Romantic Mystery with a WWII Twist (The Maggie Newberry Mystery Series Book 2) *




  







When her boyfriend inherits an ancient vineyard in France, Maggie Newberry quits her job in Atlanta to accompany him for a year abroad. They settle in the tiny village of St-Buvard, but murder has gone long before them and follows close behind. Murder a la Carte brings Atlanta copywriter Maggie Newberry to the brink of two connected murders—both committed in her home—and both poised to threaten everything she holds dear. When Maggie agrees to move to France with her boyfriend—a French ex-confidence man who has just inherited a house and vineyard—she doesn’t expect her year of French market shopping and weekend trips to Paris to be interrupted by a vicious murder in her living room. Or that the bloody violence that occurred on their front doorstep sixty years earlier after the end of the Second World War might be connected. If you want to save the price of a ticket to the south of France this year, pick up Murder a la Carte instead. It will give you a delicious escape into the sights, sounds, tastes and smells of Provence—all tucked nicely within the framework of a tightly woven mystery that will keep you guessing until the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Joey Mancuso Crime Mysteries: Volumes 1 - 3 (Joey Mancuso Mysteries) *




  








BOOK 1 -A PRIEST, AN EX-COP, AND THREE BADASS BABES WALK INTO A BAR…

Lucky for readers, that’s a great opportunity for the kind of rare mystery series with something for everyone—a tough guy, three awesome women, and a classic Golden Age gentleman-detective clergyman. The twist? The cop and the cleric are half-brothers who operate a PI firm out of their bar.

Captain O’Brian’s Pub and Cigar Bar, with its old-world New York warmth and reliably friendly Irish bartender is a character in itself, the kind of place that’s like home to its devotees.

So when one of the brothers’ best customers dies in an apparent suicide —a Wall Street guy celebrating a new client the night before-- they're just not feeling it. They know he wasn’t a guy who wanted to die; and they quickly find out he was someone a lot of people wanted dead.

It’s a made-to-order financial puzzle for a couple of seasoned New York PI’s, with the kind of twists and scams and puzzles that warm a mystery fan’s heart like a shot of Jameson.


BOOK 2 -TOO MANY LEADS, TWO FEW BREAKS, AND only TEN DAYS TO GO IN THE TRIAL OF THE YEAR…

Things are finally turning around at Captain O’Brian’s Pub and Cigar Bar, an oddball location for a PI office, but the kind of warm, buzzy scene every mystery reader loves. After first getting fired, then earning a glowing reputation in his first high-profile case as a PI, ex-NYPD Detective Joey Mancuso’s back on the crime scene with his half-brother and Brooklyn’s favorite man of the cloth, Father Dominic O’Brian.

Just in time for Christmas, a wealthy real estate developer named Harold Longworth is on trial for the murder of his wife in the bedroom of their Long Island mansion, and the Manhattan elite are glued to their seats.The odds are stacked steeply against the developer. It seems he called 911 twenty whole minutes after discovering his wife’s body, was found covered in her blood, and his prints were on the murder weapon.


BOOK 3 -MANHATTAN PLAGUED BY TERROR: RED RIBBON KILLER RAMPAGES!The third outing in the gripping Mancuso-O’Brian murder mystery series, this case is particularly fascinating, Watson—because it’s about to get personal!,h3>

When meticulous NYPD cop-turned-private eye Joey Mancuso is called in to help the Midtown South precinct solve a series of brutal murders targeting young professional women. Notorious serial killer Ted Bundy once said: “Murder is not about lust, and it’s not about violence. It’s about possession”—a notion that haunts the NYPD when three isolated strangulation cases leave the midtown unit stumped.

Case #1 at first seems to be an eve of kinky sex gone wrong. But when second and third bodies turn up—this time with the sign of the cross carved into their breasts—New York’s finest think they have a serial killer on their hands. There couldn’t be a better time to call in wry private investigator Joey Mancuso and his brother, Father Dominic O’Brian. Joey finds himself grasping at straws—and concocting a psychological profile of his killer, thanks to some tips from his FBI agent sometime-girlfriend. Why the gruesome carving of the crucifix? And why are all the murders so close to NYPD’s Midtown South Precinct? The more Joey digs, the more he realizes his victims aren’t simply the victims of patterned sex crimes, but of a narcissistic psychopath gunning for someone—someone with ties to the precinct, perhaps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead & Buried (Partners in Crime Book 1) *




  








*Detectives Kennedy and Donovan were partners for years. Then one of them died.* 

And yet, they're still partners. 
Kennedy has to solve Donovan's death while his partner's ghost helps him. Sort of. 
How do you explain where you got the tips? 
How do you hide that you're speaking to thin air and no, you haven't lost your mind? 
Kennedy has to hide how he's figuring it all out so he can keep his badge and solve the murder - before he ends up dead and buried too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jet Sweep (Burnside Series Book 12)*




  








*The latest mystery from a USA TODAY Bestselling Author!

When P.I. Burnside is lured into a scheme involving a star football player he had once recruited out of high school, he tries to turn the tables on the perpetrator. But when shots are fired on a darkened L.A. street, he is plunged into the most challenging case of his career, where nothing is as it seems.

The story leads Burnside into the world of startup companies, and the entitled people who run them. By pushing his way through a daunting maze of clues, he finds a twisted trail of age-old grievances and shocking betrayals. And it wouldn’t be a Burnside mystery if he didn’t manage to also upstage the police, as his investigation is always a step ahead of theirs, creating yet another thorny path for him to navigate.

As Burnside races to tie the details together before any more carnage is done, he also gains further insight into his own sketchy history and begins to grasp how his checkered past has led him to where he is now – for better and for worse. His remarkable journey parallels the story and creates depth and texture to one of modern crime fiction’s most irreverent heroes.

Jet Sweep is the latest installment of this classic Southern California noir mystery series. With razor-sharp dialogue and sardonic humor, this well-honed thriller is set against a backdrop of an increasingly hot Los Angeles summer. It is a story that comes loaded with high drama, as well as some unexpected surprises!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Exercise Is Murder: A classic whodunit mystery with more twists and turns than a roller coaster. (Smiley and McBlythe Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








*It’s no accident… it’s murder.*

Found at the bottom of his exercise pool, police believe the death of Steve Smiley’s friend is an accident. Smiley doesn’t buy it.

There are a lot of things a blind man can do, but solve a murder alone isn’t one of them. He needs a partner… one who knows their way around a crime scene. In walks Heather McBlythe. She can help him solve the crime, but can she keep him out of danger? Steve doesn’t have a choice. Without her someone will get away with murder.

Armed with years of experience as a homicide detective and his new partner, Smiley sets out to find a killer. He knows he’s on the right trail when a bullet whizzes past his ear. Will Steve resurrect his life as a master crime solver, or will his sleuthing get them both killed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Five Card Murder: A clean-read private investigator mystery (Smiley and McBlythe Mystery Series Book 6)*




  








*An inheritance worth millions. A killer with a list…and Smiley’s on it.*

A phone call from out of the blue leads blind PI Steve Smiley to become executor of a large Texas estate—one which includes the last undeveloped lakefront property in the state. While the sheriff is hunting for the rancher’s killer, a second death occurs. The ranch foreman is found murdered.

Someone is intent on getting their hands on that property. Any of the four siblings could be guilty of one, or both, of the murders. There’s no love lost in the dysfunctional family. But which one wanted the land bad enough to kill for it? Or was it a conspiracy?

Steve and his partner Heather are hired to find out who killed the ranch foreman. They unearth a long-buried family secret that could solve the mystery, but will it also lead to more killing? A person desperate not to be discovered attacks Heather. Steve needs to stop the killer or the next funeral will be his.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Will Harper Florida Thrillers: Vol. 1-4 (Will Harper Mystery Series Book 8 )*




  








*“START THE BOAT!
WE’VE GOTTA GET RID OF THIS BODY”*

This enticing Florida mystery series opens with a bang—and never stops—thanks to protagonist Will Harper, *a semi-retired reporter and burgeoning sleuth who spends most of his time aboard his live-in yacht in the Florida Keys—when he’s not solving hard-boiled murder mysteries*. _Nice work if you can get it. _And if you can avoid making the kind of enemies—mobsters, local officials, politicians, and industry good ole’ boys among them—who would gladly contribute to your untimely demise.

MILLION DOLLAR STAIRCASE

Will thinks fast when he discovers his girl friend’s the victim of a frame-up. He sees instantly why they can’t go to the cops—the mayor, the city manager, and for all Will knows, every official in town could be in on it.

It’s the latest offensive in a case of municipal bullying that’s busted many a bank account and broken many a heart—something that sounds so boring you could doze off just reading the words: _Eminent Domain_. But it’s anything but boring when it enters your life as the legal justification for waltzing in and power-grabbing your property-- business, buildings, and all.

GUILTY MONEY

Will Harper thinks his latest story’s about Florida’s prison problems. It seems that budget cuts have led to police departments turning to creative schemes to raise money. Grove County’s version involves arresting citizens for minor charges and then driving up their bail when a search of the citizen’s home too conveniently turns up drugs.

But the usual guilty money scheme has been improved upon by a corrupt deputy, Deke Snyder, who’s skimming money from the jail. Once Will finds that out, Deputy Deke sics all his buddies on him*–*which include every cop in town.

FLORIDA BURNING

A toxic algae bloom in Lake Okeechobee that’s as thick as guacamole. A deadly pollutant from a cane field. And an environmentalist dead in a cane field fire. Coincidence? Florida PI Will Harper knows damn well it’s not.

THE FLORIDA SHUFFLE

Seems like Will’s got it made. The semi-retired investigative journalist is living the dream aboard his yacht _WanderLust_ with his new live-in girlfriend Callie, a social worker at a rehab center. And, tired of getting beat up on the job, he’s finally whipping himself into shape. But it’s not all Florida coast sunsets, kayak adventures, sweaty bike races, and steak dinners on the boardwalk.

Callie learns her employer has a history of setting clients up in shady sober homes in exchange for financial kickbacks—and one of those homes has lostthree of its patients to “accidental” overdoses in the past four months.Turns out it’s just the tip of the iceberg.

*This mystery anthology is custom-made for Florida mystery connoisseurs*, and the cherry on top is Will’s liveaboard trawler, harking straight back to *the grand tradition of marina-living PIs like John D. McDonald’s Travis McGee and Randy Wayne White’s Doc Ford. *Fans of classics like those and more recent Florida tales by Wayne Stinnett and Dawn McKenna will be thrilled to discover this tempting tropical series—but so will anyone looking for the kind of private investigator who really cares.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Fifth Column: Book One of 'The Cairo Deception' *




  








*Book One of ‘The Cairo Deception’*
It is summer, 1937, in the town of Dutch Falls, Pennsylvania.

Elisabeth “Betty” Lehmann is a 19-year-old woman who works in her family’s business— a small-town general store.

Oh, and she’s also a member of the German-American Bund, an organization that actively supports Nazi Germany and Adolf Hitler.

★★★

Rudolf Schenk is an undercover police officer in Hamburg, Germany. He has a checkered past, and lingering traumas from his experiences in the Great War.

Schenk has been given a new assignment: infiltrating a group of university student dissidents.

This new assignment will require Schenk to betray what scruples he has left. And he may be forced to send the woman he loves to the guillotine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Phoenix Series: Books 1-3 (The Phoenix Series Box Set) (The Phoenix Series Boxset Book 1) *




  








There are only so many outcomes for a man on a mission of vigilante justice. He succeeds. He gets caught in the process. He dies. Or he meets like-minded people who believe they must make criminals pay for their crimes The Phoenix Series begins

The Olympus Project
Rescued by strangers from a watery grave and given a new identity. The Phoenix is a stone-cold killer. An ideal fit for the Olympus Project, a secret organisation fighting injustice.

Gold, Silver, and Bombs
The eyes of the world are on London 2012. British security services anticipate an organised terror attack. Safety is paramount. What if the real danger comes from a lone wolf?

Nothing Is Ever Forever
The action never slows. The tension never slackens. The Phoenix stares death in the face once more. Detectives Hounsell and Wheeler return. The past threatens to catch up with Phoenix.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/07/22.

Currently Free.

*The Friendless Sky: The story of air combat in World War 1 *




  








*In 1914, Britain declared war on Germany. It was to be their first major war since Waterloo. Britain was ready. Or so they thought …*

For the first time in history, the British Expeditionary Force set out to cross the Channel under the cover of air support.

With aviation still in its infancy when the war began, the air cover provided was rather primitive. Up above the mud-soaked soldiers who fought over the devastated, trench-scarred landscape that was northern France, a new kind of war was being born; flimsy biplanes and triplanes wheeled and spun, engines roaring, wires screaming and guns chattering.

In the skies above the poppy-fields, men became aces and were cut down in their prime: amongst them, Albert Ball, Jean Navarre, Max Immelmann and Manfred von Richthofen, the ‘Red Baron’. They were the legendary heroes of a whole new age.

*Alexander McKee* was selling aviation articles to flying magazines by the age of eighteen. During the Second World War he wrote for a succession of army newspapers and later became a writer/producer for the British Forces Network.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Quantum Dark: The Classic Sci-fi Adventure (The Star Rim Empire Adventures Book 1) *




  








*Famed archaeologist. Daring adventurer. Total imposter.*

Jannigan Beck is the exact spitting image of his father: Sean Beck, the most famous explorer in the galaxy. But ever since the elder Beck disappeared on a mission inside an alien wormhole, Jannigan has secretly been masquerading as his father, shaking hands, doing press junkets, and attending meetings.

But when a wealthy trade consortium plans an expedition back into the same mysterious wormhole where Jannigan’s father perished, they demand that Sean Beck personally lead the mission to recover an ancient alien artifact. And they are willing to pay handsomely for his presence.

Now, posing as his father, Jannigan Beck (a complete greenhorn) must command a crew that doesn’t respect him on a perilous mission to the uncharted edge of the galaxy. There he will face alien megafauna, hostile competitors, and a mysterious force with the power to destroy worlds.

_Quantum Dark_ by Amazon Bestselling Author R.A. Nargi is a fast-paced swashbuckling science fiction adventure in the classic space opera and science fantasy tradition, packed with intrigue, betrayal, explosive battles, and edge-of-your-seat thrills that will keep you turning pages long into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fugitive Spark (Controlled Opposition Book 1) *




  








For decades, the reality-altering implant known as Fealty has kept the Midrakis System in the iron grasp of the Directorate. Until now.

Heridan Dettiger, a captain in the Directorate navy, is patrolling the autonomous worlds when his implant malfunctions. After the military orders him to massacre civilians, he and his crew desert instead. Calendra Talveti is the newest member of DIRECOM, the Directorate’s highest governing body. But when she has her implant removed and joins her aging colleagues to rule the system, she quickly discovers there are things the others don’t want her to know.

Heridan and Calendra realize the other can offer them answers—and maybe more than that. Avoiding the encroaching Directorate military and deciding what they mean to each other, they must uncover the system’s secrets. What they find will alter the fate of star systems, empires, and relationships.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Final Wars Begin (Final Wars Trilogy Book 1) *




  








*ONE MAN SETS IN MOTION THE COLLAPSE OF CIVILIZATION.*

It's 2209. World War III has left humanity fragmented. Three colonies survive, each on a different world - Earth supports New Paris, its moon has become Nippon One, and Mars has Port Sydney. Trade and tensions bind them, keeping peace balanced on the edge of a precipice. A cruel dictator rages on one world. A failed experiment plunges another into financial ruin. Diplomatic pressures bear down on the third. All it would take is for one man to tip everything over into conflict.

*ENTER BASTIEN LYONS.*

A man on the run, Bastien's moral compass has made him a fugitive in the colonies. The odds against his escape are stacked high - a military robot built to erase outlaws hunts him. So do bounty hunters. What's worse: Bastien finds himself caught in a deadly political chess match between Earth and Mars. He must not only outwit those threats but also create alliances to live. In doing so, Bastien will push the world towards...

*THE FINAL WARS.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ever Witch Chronicles Collection 1: Books 1-2 *




  








*Mysterious dragons. Fierce witches. Secret councils. Forbidden alliances. The Ever Witch Saga is happening.*

Everest thought she had it rough when she had to drop out of high school to raise her brother Mason while her mother was AWOL. Except that Everest’s mother spells AWOL as alcohol.

No problem for the resourceful Everest—get a job at a museum, raise Mason, and pretend to the world that her mother is still around.

Until she almost gets killed. No problem, right? Until the cops get involved.
Then things snowball. Threats of foster care, a mysterious uncle, and then finally, a school for witches.
Wait, what?

*Beware: Cliffhangers, violence can be found in this serial series of swicked action-packed fantasy, hot dragons, and fierce witches.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lyon's Roar: Zodiac Assassins Book 1*




  








Twelve Zodiac Assassins.

Forged in the Darkness of the InBetween,
Ruled by the Shadow Side of their Stars,
The Only Hope for the Light of Humanity.

The InBetween, a subterranean haven created by the goddess Hecate for persecuted paranormals and ruled by twelve formerly-human princes, has been hidden for centuries, their numbers growing, and their hatred for humans festering. So when paranormal children are stolen, and the evidence implicates humans, the paranormals are called to rise out of the darkness and into the light to get retribution.

Imprisoned, with the demon soul attached to his own soul close to taking permanent possession, Zodiac Assassin Lyon jumps at the chance to earn his freedom by retrieving three women from the human world. But when the other Zodiacs try to steal his prize, Lyon must secure the women and run.

When foundling Persephone Payne is attacked by one man then rescued by Lyon, the monster plaguing her nightmares, she is thrust into a supernatural world beyond imagining and forced to rely on Lyon to protect her and her sisters by choice, not by blood. But, can she safeguard her heart from him?

After Persephone’s fate is finally revealed, Lyon must choose between the reclamation of his soul or saving her and the love he doesn’t believe he deserves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Blood Will Dry *




  








*From an award-winning author and master of world building, comes a story with action, danger, raw emotion, and alien horror all packed into one fantastic read.*

Five years after an alien invasion, the Earth is unrecognizable. The human race has been decimated and the sun completely blotted out by dark clouds that bring constant rain. All indigenous plant life has been killed off and replaced by vegetation that's as deadly as it is invasive, and the aliens that have taken over the planet are seemingly invincible.

Diana Foster wants nothing more than to forget what she lost the day the aliens arrived, but when an incoming platoon brings a familiar face, she's forced to deal with the painful memories she's worked hard to forget, turning her world upside down in ways she never expected. Faced with an attraction she never expected and a war most believe can't be won, Diana must work through the pain as she and her fellow survivors mount a battle that will determine the fate of mankind. If they fail, it very well could be the end of humanity, but if works it, could give her a chance to allow the blood to dry once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ghost of Normandy Road - Haunted Minds I: Haunted Minds Series Book One *




  








Could the stories about the house on Normandy Road be real? When a young boy ventures into the infamous dwelling, he learns the terrifying truth behind the urban legends… Evil wakes in this bone-chilling horror novel!
*#1 Amazon Bestselling Author for British Horror Fiction*
Everyone likes a good ghost story....
_...so read this award winning horror!_
The Ghost of Normandy Road is a riveting haunted house mystery for teens to adults from British author John Hennessy.

Three Legends. One True Horror.

An old house stands on Normandy Road, uncared for and uninhabited for years, until one day, believing an urban legend that no-one dares to live there, a young boy decides to cross its threshold.

Yet the house is far from empty - within its walls, a terrible evil has been disturbed.

It will take one brave soul three of the longest nights of his life to unlock its secrets, but will he live to tell the tale?

***

Although told as a work of fiction, this tale really is based on a true story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fade Up From Black: The Return of Harry James Denton (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 9) *




  








*He knew he was going to die...
So he hired a P.I. to find his killer!

An Edgar and Shamus Award-winning Series Returns!*
The last thing Harry James Denton needs on one of the hardest days of his life is a stranger walking into his office and imploring him to investigate a murder. _Especially a murder that hasn’t even happened yet._

But that’s exactly what Leo Walsh—a once-wealthy, famous writer who’s fallen on hard times—wants Harry to do. When Leo explains that _he’s _the intended victim, Harry blows him off. He doesn’t have time for this craziness.

After all, he’s just learned that the terminally ill mother of his teenaged daughter has passed away. Now he has to fly to Reno, Nevada for the funeral and to arrange for his daughter, Alexis, to return with him to Nashville.

He also has to somehow get his head around the fact _he’s becoming a single father in his late-fifties_ to a daughter _he barely knows._

But Harry’s already messy, complicated life is complicated even further when Leo Walsh’s prediction turns out to be true. Overwhelmed by guilt that he didn’t believe Walsh’s outlandish story, Harry starts digging into the brutal murder…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Venetian Moon: Death Under the Venice Moon (Lella York Mysteries Book 2) *




  








*When she felt her new life falling apart, she fled to Venice, and watched her life go to pieces...*

An Italian in California, Lella York proves that you can take the woman out of Italy, but you can't take Italy out of the woman. 

Convinced her lover is cheating on her with his ex-wife, Lella is hiding out in Venice, Italy, where her son Kyle is wrapping up a film. Passionate, impulsive, and menopausal, she sees her romance hiatus cut short when the local papers name her the femme fatale lover of an iconic Italian actor who disappears without a trace. 

Lella and Kyle criss-cross European borders to escape the rabid Italian paparazzi, but her complications grow thanks to her son's seemingly serious relationship with a spicy little Italian dish, and the hurt feelings of her lover who's shown up half way around the world facing his own crisis as well as Lella's rejection. 

Never one to lose her sense of humor despite the flare up of danger and hot flashes, Lella must once again face down evil with her illimitable Italian flair.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dolocher (The Alderman James Mystery Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








*The people hate hm, but right now he's the only chance they've got!*

When murders in the poverty-stricken Liberties begin to be credited to a savage dark beast with the soul of a recently deceased serial killer, Alderman James knows he must take on the case. He sees an all too human hand at work and is determined to win over the people who see him as their enemy.

With only the duplicitous and deceitful Hellfire Club member, Mr Edwards, for assistance, James ventures out in the cold, snowy streets in search of the true killer. Can he solve the case and redeem himself once and for all? Or will the fear and anger in the streets finally boil over into chaos?

If you like serial killer and detective stories in a historical setting, you'll *love* this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*True Crime Case Histories - Volume 6: 12 Disturbing True Crime Stories (True Crime Collection) *




  








*12 True Crime Stories of Murder & Mayhem
Sixth Book of the True Crime Case Histories Series (2021)*

As with the previous volumes of True Crime Case Histories, I use this introduction space as a quick word of warning. The stories in this book represent humanity at its absolute worst. Pure evil. Television crime shows and news articles often skip the messy parts of true crime stories. The details are just too much for the average viewer or reader. In my books, however, I don’t leave out the details. I go through hours of research for each story. I search through old newspaper articles, court documents, first-hand descriptions, and autopsy reports. In my books I include details not to shock, but to give the reader a deeper look into the twisted mind of the killer. In the end, it’s unlikely any of us will understand the motive of the criminals in these books, but the level of depravity will at least keep you turning pages. That being said, if you are overly squeamish with the details of true crime, this book may not be for you. If you’re okay with it… then let’s proceed.

*Volume 6 features:* longer stories, more photos, a bonus chapter, and an online appendix with additional photos, videos, and documents. Volume 6 of True Crime Case Histories features twelve new stories from the past several decades.

*A sampling of the stories include:*

In this book there’s the story of a young English man that had plans to become the UK’s most notorious serial killer, but couldn’t keep his mouth shut after his first kill and bragged to over twenty of his friends.
Another story covers a group of four young men who believed they could do anything they wanted because their lord Satan protected them. Satan apparently couldn’t protect them from prison.
There’s the story of a San Diego man who made it his life’s mission to help young men avoid a life of crime. His good deeds resulted in his entire family being butchered by a boy he was trying to help.
Another killer, a father of eight children, lured women to his boat, raped them, and threw them overboard. Ingenious forensic science was eventually used to catch the killer.
One story of a young man that couldn’t handle being rejected by his teenage girlfriend was suggested to me by a reader whose daughter had a close-call with the killer.

*Plus many more disturbing stories.*

The twelve stories in this volume are shocking and disturbing, but they’re true. These things really happen in the world. We may never understand why killers do what they do, but at least we can be better informed. You may have heard of a few of the stories in this volume, but there are several I’m almost certain you haven’t.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/08/22.

Currently Free. * Always verify price before clicking Buy, prices can change at any time.* 

*Python: A Lisa Emmer Historical Thriller (The Lisa Emmer Series Book 3) *




  








*EVERYONE WANTS A PIECE OF HIM…HE HAS A MILLION
VIDEO FOLLOWERS AND HE’S ONLY SIX YEARS OLD*

To his mom, he’s just sweet Félix, a very special six-year-old. *She doesn’t understand him, but she loves him* to bits.

To his million young video followers, he’s their beloved science teacher.

To the little-known Delphi Agenda, working, as always, for peace and harmony, *he’s not only a prodigy, he’s a prophet with the potential to become more powerful even than Lisa Emmer, the current Delphic Oracle*. Perhaps even the power to save the world from humanity’s dumpster fire.

But to a few others who understand how enormous his powers are, *he’s a pawn they could put to their own use.*

So everyone wants a piece of him. *Kidnapping is not off the table*.

In fact, it’s pretty likely. He and Lisa, his mentor, can see that coming a mile away. A crooked Cardinal has his own ideas and Python, a pharmaceutical company run by a pair of sketchy twins, needs him for their own “world-changing” project. *Then there’s the fanatical cult that first predicted his birth. They want him back*.

The Delphi Agenda’s job is to keep him safe. *But does he really need them?* Half the fun's watching his innocent brilliance effortlessly deflate the kind of twisted, power-hungry villains that threaten the Agenda and its ideals.

*Fans of intrepid women sleuths will love Lisa Emmer*, as well as anyone smitten with the romance of the ancient world, action-adventure in historical fiction, and conspiracy thrillers.

But this thoroughly modern tale of historical sleuthing has a little something for everybody: a high-tech invention that dances on the edges of sci-fi, excursions to various historical locales in Europe to delight armchair travelers, and *a literary trail of crumbs to charm puzzle lovers*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Transmission (The Invasion Chronicles—Book One): A Science Fiction Thriller *




  








The #1 Bestseller!

From #1 worldwide bestselling fantasy author Morgan Rice comes a long-anticipated science fiction series debut. When SETI finally receives a signal from an alien civilization, what will happen next?

A 13 year old boy, dying of a rare brain disease, is the only one able to hear and decode signals from outer space. SETI confirms it is a real signal.

What is the message? How will the world react?

And most of all: are the aliens coming?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Heart in the Right Place *




  








*All Nick wants to do is take his dying father for a perfect father-son weekend in the Scottish Highlands.*

It’s not much to ask, is it? A log cabin, a roaring fire, a bottle of fine whisky and two days to paper over the cracks in their relationship.

However, Nick didn’t plan on making the trip with a dead neighbour in the back of his car. Or the neighbour’s dog. He really didn’t plan on being pursued by a psychotic female assassin intent on collecting body parts. And he really, really didn’t plan on encountering a platoon of heavily armed mercenaries or a werewolf.

*Make sure you don’t miss Nick’s crazy ride as he sets out with the very best intentions and then messes everything up.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bitten & Smitten (Immortality Bites Book 1) *




  








*Book #1 in the Immortality Bites series!* My name is Sarah Dearly, and I’m having a week from hell—literally. My blind date bit me and made me into a vampire, and now I’m being chased all over the city by vampire hunters who want to introduce me to their wooden stakes.

While fleeing for my life on four-inch stilettos, my path crossed with the most gorgeous man I’ve ever met. Thierry de Bennicoeur is a sexy, 600-year-old master vampire with a death wish. And here’s my plan: I’m going to convince him to guide me in my dangerous and unpredictable new vampire life, and in return, I’ll show him that life’s still worth living. To complicate matters, a vampire hunter named Quinn is after me, and he can’t seem to decide if he wants to kill me or kiss me.

Being a vampire sucks, but it sure isn’t boring!

*“Rowen hits the nail (or is it the stake?) on the head with her feisty debut novel…a true modern girl’s guide to (vampire) life.” – Publishers Weekly*

_AUTHOR NOTE: Bitten & Smitten was previously published in 2006 by Grand Central Publishing. This edition has been edited and updated from the original manuscript._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Fiesta Burger Murder (A Burger Bar Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A burger, a body, and a Boston detective... murder has never been this complicated.*

Boston Homicide Detective, Christie Watson, wants nothing less than to bury her head in the sand in her hometown, Sleepy Creek, Ohio. Placed on sabbatical for a little ‘over-enthusiasm,’ Chris has to stay out of trouble or risk losing her job for good.

When Chris and her bestie find a dead body in the back yard, she can't resist investigating. And that means trouble, big trouble, and no amount of delicious burgers can keep the real bad guys at bay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The First Lady's Second Man: A Linda Darby Mystery Book 3 *




  








Linda Darby Mystery - Book 3

An assassination is planned in Syria.
An extramarital affair occurs in Washington, D.C. The U.S. President decides to run for re-election.
A mother and her daughter in Oregon are threatened. Relentlessly, Linda Darby and Ryan Testler are pulled toward these seemingly disparate events until their only way out is to confront what is quickly becoming unavoidable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Right Wrong Thing (Dot Meyerhoff Mystery Series Book 2)*




  








*A SPLIT-SECOND DECISION, A DEAD KID.
AND A HEARTSICK COP…*
*An unfair fight — gun vs. cellphone. *A rookie cop shoots an unarmed pregnant teenager in a high-adrenaline situation. Her fellow officers call it “a good shoot”.

But the rookie, a young woman named Randy who is still on probation, is racked with guilt – and self-doubt.

Police psychologist Dr. Dot Meyerhoff’s job, however, is not to determine guilt, but to keep Randy from unraveling. After losing her very first police counseling case to suicide, *Dot is working 24/7 not to lose another officer*.

As one of only two women in the department – which is a whole other bag of cats – Randy’s unpopular. And Dot has to tiptoe through a testosterone-dominated culture, fraught with personal agendas, political agendas, and PTSD.

Ever insightful and empathetic, she walks a fine line between supporting her officers and staying out of their investigation – until she crosses it. And once she steps from “assessing state of mind” to “collecting evidence”, she’s *never been so close to not coming home*.

And at the moment, home’s a great place to come home to. The 24/7 demands of her job are straining her relationship with the kindest man she’s ever known. The department calls at the most inopportune moments, and she’s off like a prom dress in May. *A good man won’t wait forever *and Dot has to wonder – should he have to?

This psychological dance with good old-fashioned detecting will appeal to fans of Jonathan Kellerman, Stephen White, Val McDermid, Abigail Padgett, as well as to readers who admire all smart, thoughtful women sleuths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Fifth Reflection (Dot Meyerhoff Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








*EDGY ART PHOTOS OF KIDS…
AND THEN A MONSTER POUNCES*
*Dot Meyerhoff’s job is to counsel cops, period*. But a sensational kidnapping seems to be threatening the mental health of everyone in her town, including Dot’s own. She has a deeply personal and disturbing issue — her fiancé Frank’s a little too obsessed with the child’s mother — who just might be a whack job.

The mom is Frank’s photography teacher, well known for her nude photos of children. *“Sensual, not sexual*,” proclaims Frank.

“*Erotic, bordering on pornographic*,” argues Dot, particularly the one of the naked two-year-old who’s been kidnapped.

Already she’s in pretty unsettling territory, just knowing the danger the child’s in, and the anguish her client, the cop on the case, is going through. But in addition, Frank seems preoccupied with “being there” for the child’s mother, whom he describes as an extraordinary photographer and a wonderful teacher.

What Dot _knows _is that she’s exceptionally beautiful.

That could be enough to throw a police psychologist off her game, but Dot needs to stay alert — Manny Ochoa, *her cop client, is at the breaking point*, having worked the case around the clock for months, combing unsavory, disturbing videos and chatter. The kicker — Manny’s a new father who feels he’s failing the lost girl — and his obsession to find the kidnapper is undermining his mental health, his employment, and his marriage.

Dot understands that *the only thing that will bring him peace is finding the kidnapper*. So she’s determined to do it, despite threatening her own job by getting too involved. And despite the fact that the mother, whose Buddhist beliefs steer her away from the investigation, all but refuses to co-operate. Undeterred, Dot explores not only the exotic world of artist communes and bohemians, but the seedier side of town and the decidedly grittier side of police work.

Fans of psychology sleuths like Jonathan Kellerman’s Alex Delaware, Stephen White’s Alan Gregory, Val McDermid’s Tony Hill, and Caleb Carr’s Dr. Laszlo Kreisler will love Kirschman’s unique blend of twisty psychology, police procedure, and real-life issues. Dr. Dot will also appeal to cozy readers, police procedural fans, and all discerning readers who love a good traditional mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder by the Cup: a witch, paranormal cozy mystery (Le Doux Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Solving a murder was NOT in the 5 year plan...*

Wynona has three things on her to-do list:
1. Escape her family.
2. Open a tea shop.
3. Honor Granny Saffron's memory, who was the whole reason #1 and #2 were even an option.

But a dead body showing up in her office 6 days before opening puts a hex on everything.

Now the vampire chief of police has her at the top of his suspect list and refuses to clear the crime scene, leaving Wynona a hard choice:

Add the title of 'amateur sleuth' to her resume, or kiss her dreams goodbye.

With a purple mouse, a wingless fairy and a too-handsome warlock at her side, Wynona must navigate a city of magic, mystery and danger if she's going to survive long enough to make her dreams come true.

Follow Wynona and her colorful band of misfits in this fun-filled, paranormal cozy mystery by Abigail Thornton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Perfect Alibi (A Sam Arbichaut Mystery Book 1) *




  








The job looked like the same old story. Husband thinks wife is cheating, husband hires private investigator... 

Until someone ends up dead.

As a former police detective turned PI, Sam Arbichaut has seen it all. Having moved from Florida to Portland, Oregon for a new start in life, he spends his days fighting middle-age spread and investigating whatever civilians pay him for.

When his latest job takes a homicidal turn, Sam soon figures out this case is anything but the usual... and finding out what the real story is might just cost him everything.

Get excited for this brand new mystery following the determined Detective from _Hunting Delilah_ as Sam gets his own series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Don't Dare to Dream : An addictive crime thriller and mystery novel*




  








*When a brilliant has-been entrepreneur gets a chance at a new life, he discovers it was just a part of a big scam. After the money gets stolen, he must find and return it—or he might end up dead.*

David wants three things in life: a successful start-up, a wife, and a family. But a series of struggles and failed relationships drove him to attempt suicide.

The only thing preventing him from taking his life is Rick, a good-looking life coach who moves in next door. Rick offers to help David get back on his feet, but that comes with a price. When David meets Rick's beautiful wife, Angela—he knows he's in trouble.

After David and Rick raise millions from a questionable investor—someone steals their money, which gets the FBI involved, and Angela's father becomes the main suspect. David's world shatters after Rick and Angela disappear, as he races to find the couple, stay alive, and come up with the cash—before it's too late.

_Don't Dare to Dream_ is Dan Friedman's award-winning debut thriller. If you enjoy gripping suspense, twists and turns, and unpredictable characters—you'll love Dan Friedman's thrilling ride.

**** Gold Medalist: 2019 Readers' Favorite Mystery Book Award winner!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lisa Emmer Historical Thrillers Vol. 1-2 (The Lisa Emmer Series Book 4)*




  










Papyrologist Lisa Emmer’s world flips when the Surete meets her at her Metro station with news of the savage murder of the esteemed Paris historian Dr. Raimond Foix, her friend and mentor in the study of ancient documents. Horrified, Lisa finds clues at the crime scene left behind for her by her mentor—clues to secrets kept hidden for centuries, one of which is Lisa’s own identity, secret even from her.
Since she was a child Lisa had suffered from uncontrollable fugue states. Now she discovers just in time that what she always thought was a liability may in fact be an almost paranormal ability to see things in ways others cannot.


*Who will like it*: Fans of intrepid women sleuths will love Lisa, as well as anyone smitten with the romance of the ancient world, and action-adventure in historical fiction and thriller conspiracies, (especially those involving the Catholic church, like The DaVinci Code).

*A must-read for fans of Steve Berry, Dan Brown and Raymond Khoury!

Vol. 1: THE DELPHI AGENDA*

*THE INQUISITION IS BACK! AND THIS TIME THEY HAVE TECHNOLOGY.*

Papyrologist Lisa Emmer’s friend and mentor, esteemed Paris historian Dr. Raimond Foix, has been savagely murdered. Now Lisa is not only a prime suspect in the murder investigation, but also smack-dab in the cross-hairs of a deadly commando group that proves to be none other than a contemporary offshoot of the Inquisition.

They want an ancient document that reveals a secret so explosive it could change the world—a document they’ve been tracking for centuries. Led by a sadistic priest and a vicious but very accomplished nun with excellent military cred, their mission is to destroy the document—no matter what the cost in blood.

Desperate to clear her name and to stay alive, with the help of a handsome yet mysterious banker, Lisa must solve the clues and uncover the millennia-old secret before her adversaries can find and destroy it. The trail leads everywhere from ancient cemeteries and tombs throughout France to Istanbul and Greece, as Lisa and Steve desperately stay one step ahead of their enemies, solving the clues to a dangerous treasure hunt their lives now depend upon.

*Vol. 2: TABLET OF DESTINIES*

*JOB DESCRIPTION: DELPHIC ORACLE, CURRENTLY SERVING
TO-DOS: STOP APOCALYPSE. ASAP!*
A clay tablet turns up, containing a prophecy of demons, a snake goddess, and the birth of a “disruptive” miraculous child. A prophecy so dangerous the tablet was smashed to bits, and the shards scattered to all the cities of the ancient world to prevent reassembling, until a Jesuit scholar's vision sets the prophecy in motion in Paris, where the pieces have lain for centuries, half a world and three millennia away from their source.

Yet very close to the current home of Lisa Emmer, chosen the Pythia, head of the Delphi Agenda because of her gift of sight, and trained in ancient world studies by a mentor who promised to "teach you life"; more accurately, he might have said "teach you to save the world from evil.” Prophecy is Lisa’s bailiwick—she’s the modern-day Delphic Oracle, head of a secret organization whose purpose is to protect the world from rogue conspiracies within the Church.

Now, in a suspenseful race against an alignment of planets and comets that signals the "wondrous child's" impending birth, Lisa speeds to find and protect the mother and child. If she’s too late, “disruption” will take on a devastating new meaning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Finch Trilogy (Will Finch Mystery Thriller Series) *




  








*One billion dollars.
An ex-cop with nothing to lose.
A reporter working a single lead.
They stand together or die alone.*

The Finch Trilogy fuses the unrelenting tension of Stieg Larsson's Millenium Trilogy with the frenzy of "24".

_"While tracking a high-profile case of fraud, crime reporter Will Finch and ex-cop Eve Noon are drawn into a world of conspiracy, mystery, and murder... A high-octane series of thrillers!"
— BookBub_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Native American herbalist's bible 4 in 1: the ultimate herbal encyclopedia with theory and practice. Discover (100+) natural remedies and (30+) recipes to improve wellness *




  








*It’s a fact: natural plants offer solutions for our health and wellbeing. In fact, did you know that Native American healers have been developing effective herbal remedies for over 40 years? If you’ve been looking to switch to a more natural lifestyle then you’ve got to start now, and this book is perfect for you!*
Are you constantly dealing with diseases that just don’t seem to be able to be cured? Have you grown tired of using expensive and synthetic medication that is just ineffective? Do you want to start using raw and natural products but just don’t know where to begin? Well look no further, you’ve found the perfect book!
This 4-in-1 informative guide is inclusive of theoretical and practical guidelines that include a multimedia encyclopedia for reference with *illustrations to help you identify the herbs and plants*, and recommendations on how to get started on your dispensary by preparing, preserving, and storing your herbs and medicinal plants.
Inside _The Native American Herbalist's Bible,_ you’ll discover:

*An introduction to Native American herbal and medicinal treatments and why they’re still relevant in this modern age*
Over 30 wholesome recipes ranging from breakfast, main meals, and traditional native American desserts
Ways to take care of your wellness using aromatherapy and essential oils
How to take care of your pets, manage personal hygiene, and maintain your household the natural way!
*Over 100 herbal treatments designed for children, men, and women to tackle common illnesses*
You have just discovered a treasure trove that will allow you to reconnect your mind, body, and spirit to the healing and restorative properties found in mother nature.
From now on, you will take charge of your family’s health and wellbeing the natural way! No more stressing about overpaying for conventional medical treatments or dealing with their toxic side effects!
*Are you ready to unlock the healing power of nature?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Mile in Their Shoes: Conversations With Veterans of World War II *




  







Aaron Elson has been recording the stories of World War 2 veterans for more than 20 years. In this collection he presents a dozen compelling interviews. They include a conversation with five 101st Airborne Division veterans of the siege of Bastogne, a 90th Infantry Division Medal of Honor recipient, two 82nd Airborne veterans of D-Day and the Battle of the Bulge, a survivor of the pre-D-Day disaster at Slapton Sands, and a father who was in World War II and his son who served in Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Semper Fi, Padre: The Mathew Caruso Story *




  







During the epic breakout from the Chosin Reservoir, Marine Sgt. Mathew Caruso, assigned as a chaplain's assistant, heroically saved the life of Chaplain Cornelius "Connie" Griffin at the cost of his own life. on December 6, 1950. Six days later, in New England, Mathew's son was born. Fourteen months after that, his father's Silver Star was presented to little Danny Caruso in a ceremony that made national headlines. In 1953 the Caruso Memorial Chapel was dedicated at Camp Pendleton. Two years after that, Mathew's remains were repatriated and his brother John, himself a Marine, served as his burial escort by train from San Francisco to Hartford, Connecticut. "Semper Fi, Padre" is a story of sacrifice and heroism, but it is also about the effect a death in combat, any death in combat, can have on the lives of many people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*My Vietnam: A Gift to My Daughter*




  








A Vietnam War memoir written by a Veteran whose daughter wanted to know about his experiences during that crazy Asian jungle war. “Hey Dad, instead of a gift, would you share your Vietnam experiences with me?” So, four months later with my memoir complete, I sent what I had finished over to her.

Two weeks passed when Naomi called me and gushed; "Dad, this is the best gift you've ever given me, I liked it so much I read it twice!

Then Naomi asked another question, “Hey Dad, let’s go to Vietnam, just you and me?”

Could the ghosts of, "Vietnam past" morph into a father and daughter blessing in the present?

Not just a Vietnam war book, but a heartwarming story!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*American to the Corps: Iraq, Bosnia, Benghazi, Snowden: A Marine Corps Intelligence Officer's Incredible Journey *




  







American to the Corps presents a firsthand account of many of the most high-profile national security events of the last thirty years as experienced by LtCol. Jonathon P. Myers, United States Marine Corps. LtCol. Myers, through a combination of skill and circumstance, found himself at the center of many of the most prominent events of the last several decades, including the American response to the terrorist attacks in Benghazi; the rescue of Capt. Scott O'Grady from Bosnia; the investigation of the theft of classified information by Edward Snowden; the investigation of spy Robert Hanssen; the war against South American drug trafficking cartels; and the invasion of Iraq. The son of career CIA agents and hailing from an extended family of high-level intelligence operatives, Myers was at the epicenter of the action for three decades. His accounts provide a no-holds-barred, humorous, and sometimes emotional look behind the veil of secrecy of modern day national security, intelligence, and Marine Corps training and operations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/09/22.

Currently Free.

*First to Fire: Afghanistan Combat Advisor *




  







A detailed personal account of a combat advisor, mentoring the developing Afghanistan National Army in 2006 in the mountainous and hostile eastern region. A genuinely unique deployment with several different assignments on several different bases. With highs of firing howitzers and an air assault mission to a mountaintop to the lows of extreme boredom and no food service support. Andy lived with and supported a foreign military and was critical to enable to Afghan forces to engage their Russian howitzers against the enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/10/22.

*Always verify prices before clicking Buy as they can change at any time.*

Currently Free.

*The Enigma Beyond: -A Techno Thriller (The Enigma Series Book 11)*




  







What happens when technology outruns our humanity? Humans continue to give their decision making over to Artificial Intelligence. Or, was it simply confiscated? Algorithms are delivering manufactured choices to each person via their ever-pervasive personal devices. The seduction of mankind is eminent unless our champions stop them. R-Group, with their own next generation youth, are poised to take on one of their most complex adversaries, supercomputers run by greedy powerful technological geniuses. The training for the new members of the R-Group is live, in the form of a real-world cyber assault crisis. ICABOD, R-Group's digital family member, is their best weapon for this battle. With corporate self-discipline gone and the power of U.S. Congressional oversight crippled, the dominance of the technical oligopolies now dictates their terms of control. MAG, the consortium of global technology predators, have come together to bring their insidious plans to fruition using humans’ desire for the easy and effortless lifestyles, even as it steals their freedoms. For groups caught in the cyber crosshairs, time has already run out. The social media noise blinds humanity to what is happening. MAG uses it to seize control of politics, healthcare, finances, and defense systems.

Award winning authors Breakfield and Burkey take readers on a one-way trip to keeping or giving up their most precious human quality, the freedom to choose. No one saw it coming when they built computers to ease their work. Where are the guardrails to protect humans from giving up too much? Can humanity take back control? You determine who wins in the AI Wars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Al Clark (Book One) *




  








*Old Fashioned Science Fiction*

A thousand specially selected people leave a troubled Earth for a new start on a virgin world many years away. Their starship is state-of-the-art and entirely automatic; its passengers safely sleeping through the long journey. All possible scenarios have been taken into account except one. There is no way to predict sabotage.

Al Clark wakes to begin a new life, alone on a crippled starship with no memory of what transpired to place him there.

It is the beginning of a quest that will take him places he could not have imagined, manage feats he would not have thought possible, and teach him the true meaning of friendship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Last Stand of the Legion: Rift (Blood War Book 1) *




  








He was going on one last, easy mission then he was going to get out. Until the whole of humanity needed saving.

Lieutenant Dasan Sand is about to leave the Legion and become a civilian again — and he couldn’t be happier. But on a last mission, he finds himself facing an army of ferocious aliens fighting a religious war against the human race.

Sand no longer wants to leave the Legion; not when he finally understands the meaning of service

The aliens are coming to wipe humanity off the cosmic map, and Sand must put together the band of men and women who will keep them at bay. To do that he must fight the military and civilian bureaucracy to pull together a rag tag group of soldiers to form an elite fighting unit capable of this almost impossible task.

He must win the biggest of all wars if he is to save the human race.

If you like characters who beat the odds, non-stop action, intense combat and high stakes, you’ll love The Last Stand of the Legion. #1 in The Blood Wars Series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gray Wolf (Legends of Ansu Book 1)*




  








*When he sees red, this berserker isn’t afraid of blood on his hands. Hopefully, none of it is his.*
Corin an Fol has no trouble channeling rage. So the moody teen angrily leaps into action to warn his people when a gang of murderous pirates launches an attack on their town. But when it’s too little too late, his veins course with red-hot hatred after he watches in horror as his father dies beneath a raider’s axe.

Injured and nursed back to health from the skirmish by a mysterious celestial woman, Corin vows the blackguards that broke his family will pay for their sins. So consumed by revenge and with his sister still missing, the would-be warrior joins an elite regiment… and marches full-tilt into his dark and deadly destiny.

Can the wayward youth save what’s left of his kin, or will he be buried along with his wrath?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gol: Dawn of Legends: The Legends of Ansu Series Prequel *




  








*A vengeful warlock unleashes a cataclysmic evil. Will their greed-driven land heed the warnings… or burn?*

Lissane Barola’s dreams are fading fast. Unwillingly betrothed to a pompous brute for political reasons, the baron’s daughter knows her power-hungry father would never approve of her love of a commoner. But she’s horrified when he enlists her awful brothers to batter her beloved into a bloody, lifeless pulp.

Erun Cade’s soul thrives on poetry and high-court fantasies. Yet mere words are little help to the blacksmith’s son when he’s tortured and left for dead by his sweet flame’s vicious family. Revived by a mystic saddling him with a deadly mission, he longs to be back with the proud woman who holds his heart, but a far more pressing danger looms on the horizon…

Desperate to move on and find happiness, Lissane loses hope as it’s ripped into shreds by continued betrayal and death. And after enduring punishing training with an elite battalion, Erun musters but one thought for his home after witnessing an elemental demon’s maelstrom of destruction: If he doesn’t warn them, everybody will die.

Can the star-crossed lovers reunite and deliver their realm from utter annihilation?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murphy’s Luck (Murphy’s Luck Series Book 1) *




  








_*Sometimes, rotten luck is better than no luck at all.*_

Jinxed from birth with mystifying bad luck, Murphy Drummer hasn't ventured beyond the safety of his backyard since he was a little boy. To remedy his loneliness, he became the master of a thousand hobbies and as amazing as his crazy luck.

When events demand the search for a new, luck-free sanctuary to spare the world from his puzzling disorder, Murphy's relentless whammy plows an uproarious path of mayhem and miracles to Joy Daley—an incurable optimist who never forgot to thank her lucky stars. The comical, topsy-turvy effects from the collision of Lady Luck and Murphy's jinx whimsically upends the lives of everyone in their orbit.

At first, Murphy's victims question who he is—at last, they'll be questioning who they aren't.

If you like a fresh, feel-good story with loads of laughs and a dollop of mystery on top, then you'll love _Murphy's Luck_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghost of a Chance: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel (Chintz 'n China Book 1) *




  








Emerald O'Brien is the owner of the Chintz 'n China Tea Room where guests are served the perfect blend of teas and tarot readings. She never set out to be a detective, but once word gets out that she can communicate with the dead, there's no turning back... When the ghost of Susan Mitchell asks for Emerald's help in convicting her own murderer, Emerald can't refuse. Along with her friends-an ex-supermodel and a cop-and her new love interest, Emerald must search for clues to put the killer behind bars, and Susan's tortured soul to rest.

Ooo-spooky paranormal women's fiction with a heroine who is pushing the edge of forty! Spooktacular mysteries with a side of gentle romance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder in Menorca: An Abby Tennant Mystery (The Abby Tennant Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Abigail Tennant and her two teenage sons are enjoying their summer holiday on the beautiful island of Menorca, when Abigail is witness to a murder…of sorts.
With her favourite restauranteur seeking her help, and her growing attraction to Detective McEwan leaving her hot under the collar, Abby seeks the help of her two new friends, Eveline and Jane, to find out who killed the lonely old lady, Mrs Cook.
Abby didn’t expect to find some fantastic friends and a seriously handsome policeman on her way to cracking the crime. But does she find the killer before he escapes the island?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Waylaid Heart (A Chance Inquiry Book 1) *




  








_A husband murdered...
A widow's ruse to find the killer...
A nobleman's curiosity...
Lead to a white slavery ring destroyed and a love found..._

Although her marriage to George Waddley has been passionless, the beautiful widow Cecilia Haukstrom Waddley vows to unmask the man responsible for her husband's murder. Suspecting the culprit traveled in society circles, she diverts attention from eavesdropping and prying with constant and tiresome complaints of illness.

_But nothing is as it seems..._

Sir James Branstoke sees straight through Cecilia's feigned fragility. Intrigued by her odd behavior, he believes she has secrets—secrets that could lead to her demise. So, the hunter follows the huntress through society, never imagining that what has started as a chance inquiry could lead to a surprising love greater than either had ever known.

_But will the cost of uncovering a murderer be too high? Can Cecilia and James reveal the culprit so love can blossom in the end?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Knitty Kitties Mysteries Books 1-3 *




  








*Cats? Check! Yarn? Check! Murderous Mayhem in Small Town New Zealand? Check, check, check!*

The Knitty Kitties Mysteries boxed set contains the first three books of Tracey Drew’s heart-warming and humorously quirky cozy mysteries. Included are:

*Knitted & Knifed:* I’m a former high school counsellor, middle-child peacemaker, and current curator of lots of squishy/fuzzy goodness at my granddad’s little yarn store. Temporary assistant. Until I decide what to do with the rest my life. There’s only one knotty problem to untangle first. The knife sticking out of the most unpopular man in town, and the police detective trying to pin the murder on the donkey—otherwise known as my younger brother. With a pair mischievous cats determined to be underfoot and a craft group of Serial Knitters and Happy Hookers wanting the inside scoop, a girl could lose her mind. And if the killer has their way, maybe even my life…

*Purled & Poisoned:* The Serial Knitters and Happy Hookers in the store’s Craft for Calmness group have been busy creating booties and baby blankets for a christening fit for a prince. But when I stumble onto the little prince’s fatally poisoned mother, a right royal mess ensues. The kid’s paternity is in question and I’m tasked to sniff out the baby daddy as a favour for a frenemy—don’t ask. I did, and now the bodies are piling up and a killer just might use my cupcake addiction against me.

*Hanks & a Hitman:* More exciting than a delivery of rainbow colored wool is the news of movie location scouts in the area, though not everyone believes all publicity is good publicity. Game on between landowners to secure such a lucrative deal. I can’t help being caught up in movie fever, until I stumble onto one of those landowners, face down in a kitty litter tray. Deader than dead thanks to an unknown assailant. With dating disasters aplenty both online and in-real-life and a hitman on the loose, things couldn’t get much more murderously crazy in Cape Discovery. If only that were true…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Poison in Paddington (A Cozy Mystery) (Cassie Coburn Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*When Cassie Coburn moved to London, she never thought she'd be involved in a quadruple homicide.*

After a car accident ended her medical career before it even started, Cassie moved to London on a whim, expecting to see the sights and live the typical tourist backpacker lifestyle.

Instead she finds herself accompanying a French private detective, Violet Despuis, as they attempt to find out who poisoned four people in the middle of London. Cassie's life soon includes this crazy detective, an ancient landlady with a curious past, a mischievous orange cat who likes going for walks on a leash, and a super hot pathologist that Cassie is _sure_ is out of her league.

And they haven't even found the murderer yet...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Retribution: A Paranormal Thriller (The Psychic Detective Kate Pierce Crime Thriller Series Book 1) *




  







The violent drug-related murders of two prominent attorneys have the homicide division of the Chicago Police Department scrambling for answers, but without clues, a motive, or a suspect, not even the FBI can track down the killer. With the media demanding an arrest and at their wits’ end, the Chicago Police Department makes an urgent call to the Washburn County Sheriff’s Office in hopes of bringing in Kate Pierce, a psychic detective, on the case. A reluctant Kate agrees only when word comes that Jesse McCord, a new friend and top-notch Chicago homicide detective, has gone missing. Partnered with Detective Henry Johnson of Chicago’s homicide division, Kate goes on the hunt for the killer, armed with clues from her revealing dreams—and her dogged determination. As they inch closer to locating Jesse and learning the identity of the suspect, they realize the killer may be much closer than they think.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*GOLDEN REICH: Nazi Gold is Covertly Shipped to America. Based on Actual Events. *




  








DIVE INTO THIS ACTION-PACKED HEROISM TALE

*Lies are harmless, really…unless someone believes them, ingests them, digests them, then those lies can be lethal. The lies metastasize, and spread like a virus consuming everyone in a room, on a street corner, in a city, a country, and finally the world.


Adolf Hitler* was very good at many things. A dynamic speaker, a messianic personality, builder of really good roads. But his ultimate talent, the thing that set him apart, was his ability to lie. Lies that a nation was willing and eager to hear.


Long before _Kristallnacht_ (Night of Broken Glass) in November 1938, Hitler had, through his lies, planted the seeds that would lead to concentration camps. And ovens.


But by 1943, Nazi leadership knew the war was lost. Soon, their dream of a thousand year 3rd Reich would end. So, they prepared for a 4th Reich, established in an American desert.


A 4th Reich would require planning, execution and most importantly gold. What the 4th Reich did not plan for was an American bum named Lester Jones. He had fought the Germans in WW I, and never liked them all that much. In a cavern in an Arizona desert, Lester fought his own war with the Nazis. It wasn’t a fair fight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Hunt for Sasha Moran *




  







He was out there, somewhere. Coming for her. At age 36, Sasha Moran pulled the plug on her life. She left her husband Wayne after 19 years of marriage. Wayne liked to hunt. Specifically, some of the world's largest and most exotic animals. He said if she ever left, he would hunt her down and kill her. Now, she was his prey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Your Son Is Alive (A Thriller) *




  








*Fifteen years ago their son was taken.
Now somebody says they can have him back.*

Dylan and Erin Reeve have lived with a gaping emotional wound ever since their five-year-old son, Kyle, was kidnapped in broad daylight.

And never found.

Though the shadow of their loss hangs heavy, Dylan and Erin have managed to get on with their lives, even finding bits of happiness along the way.

Until one night when a crayon-scrawled note is slipped under Dylan Reeve's door.

All it says is, _Your son is alive._

Could it be true?

Or is it a sick game played by somebody out for money? Or something else?

But what?

And why now?

As clues begin to emerge—both agonizing and expectant in their implications—Dylan and Erin Reeve know they have to play this out to the end. Because it's their last chance—and their only hope—to find the son they lost all those years ago.

You'll be blown away by this domestic thriller with twists and turns and the beating heart of parental love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*We'll Quit When We're Dead: A Kori Briggs Novel (The Kori Briggs Series of Thriller Spy Novels) *




  








*Super spy Kori Briggs is back!*

Rampart secret agent Kori Briggs "remains a bright, intuitive, and worldly character" (_Kirkus Reviews_) in this "engaging" second installment of the A.P. Rawls series of Kori Briggs spy thrillers.

Everyone's favorite secret agent is once again globetrotting around the world to save the day. This time she's investigating a real and imminent threat from a foreign power, a potential terrorist act on American soil so extensive that its successful deployment could well result in World War III.

Follow Kori from San Francisco to Vancouver to Istanbul as she races against time to prevent a cataclysmic collision with destiny.

With Kori Briggs, A.P. Rawls has once again crafted "a refreshingly modern feminine take on James Bond" (_BookLife_) and penned a fast-moving suspense thriller.

There is action, there is romance, there is adventure. And behind it all, there is the incomparable spirit of Kori Briggs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Written In The Stone *




  








*What will you do with your dash? You know, the dash between the date you're born and the day you die?*

Ethan Whitehead wasn't doing much with his. He had defied the odds in the Middle East as an embedded reporter during the war, experiencing the kind of up-close trauma that would either break a guy, or inspire him to new heights when he survives. It was definitely the kind of trauma that made headlines. But that was a long time ago. The kind of distant memory that came up only in cold sweats and sudden flashbacks.

Oh sure, life is good now. He had what some would say was a glamorous job as a globetrotting journalist living in London. He was happily married to a remarkable and gorgeous woman. But he wasn’t fulfilled. He was simply going with the flow.

When an unspeakable tragedy strikes his family living in a small Alabama town, Ethan is forced to return home to the States to tackle some harsh truths about his family and his past.

Oh, and while he’s there, he gets a once in a lifetime story dropped into his lap that could shake the foundation of the United States Government to its core. All in a day’s work. All in a day’s headline.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Valor's Measure: Based on the heroic Civil War career of Joshua L. Chamberlain *




  






This is the story of one of America's truest heroes. From his legendary bayonet charge down the slopes of Little Round Top hill during the Battle of Gettysburg, to the startling calling of Union troops to salute as the defeated Confederate Army surrendered to him at Appomattox, Joshua Lawrence Chamberlain redefined the scale of greatness in this country. Wounded six times in battle, twice assumed to be a fatality, the volunteer officer from Maine continued to lead gallantly until the final shot was fired during the Civil War. Valor's Measure tells the death-defying tale of this Medal of Honor hero and captures his spirit as no autobiography can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/11/22.

Currently Free.

*Adam's Rings *




  








Adam lived an idyllic life, growing up in the rural United States. He showed promise as a student and held a fleeting dream throughout his existence that he would one day prove himself enough to travel to the stars, see the universe, leave footprints on the Martian soil and solve the greatest mysteries ever presented to mankind.

But every breath of his life has been a lie.

Adam has been grown in a machine on board a research station orbiting Saturn and designed to be its perfect operator. Had the experiment succeeded, he would have thought he launched from Earth as an astronaut and woken up on the far side never the wiser. Thanks to a catastrophic accident, he has arisen years early, without the training and development that would have allowed him to thrive and accept the calling.

Adam has been provided the opportunity to live his greatest dream, although the circumstances are merely an illusion. As the arbiter of humanity's most ambitious research mission in history, will Adam accept his fate, strive against those who stole his early years of innocence, or fail in a fleeting attempt at survival, unprepared and alone in the crushing unforgiving wilderness of deep space?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghost Bully *




  








Roommates can be hell.

Like when they’re late with the rent, late on bills, or constantly trying to kill you.

Jonah Preston thought he knew what he was getting into after signing the paperwork to buy his new home: yardwork, a leaky pipe here and there, maybe the occasional squirrel in the attic.

He just didn’t expect to share that new home with a ghost.

Before all the boxes are unpacked, Jonah learns the previous owner, Willard Hensch, committed suicide in one of the bedrooms. It’s bad news, but Jonah and his (corporeal) roommate, Max, take it in stride. Jonah’s just happy to own a home and begin this new chapter in his adult life.

Unfortunately, it’s an incredibly short chapter.

Unhappy with his new roommates, the resident ghost quickly makes his presence known. Like, really known. When Jonah wakes up dead, he knows exactly who’s behind it.

Willard. Effing. Hensch.

For the newly deceased Jonah, that’s where his new chapter truly begins. He will befriend angels, fight demons, and take on a ghostly army in this comic-paranormal thrill ride through the freakish underworld of Austin, Texas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Best Murder in Show (Sophie Sayers Village Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*A dead body on a carnival float at the village show.*

A clear case of murder in plain sight, thinks new arrival Sophie Sayers - but why do none of the villagers agree? What dark secrets are they hiding to prevent her unmasking the murderer, and who holds the key to the mystery?

Hector, the gorgeous but enigmatic owner of the village bookshop
Joshua, the intrusive yet insightful old man from next door
Carol, village shopkeeper, the fount of village gossip, not all of it reliable
And what is that mysterious ingredient that almost knocks Sophie out when she takes tea at the village bookshop? (Not the best way to start a job interview.)

Can Sophie unearth the clues tucked away in this outwardly idyllic Cotswold village before anyone else comes to harm, not least herself?

For fans of classic cozy mysteries everywhere, _Best Murder in Show _will make you laugh out loud at the idiosyncrasies of English country life, and rack your brains to discover the murderer before Sophie can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Girl Found: A Detective Kaitlyn Carr Mystery *




  








*While her missing sister's case hits a roadblock, Detective Kaitlyn Carr searches for a US Marine who has disappeared after a college student is found dead in his apartment.*

Where is he? Did he kill her and run? And if so, why? *Detective Kaitlyn Carr will stop at nothing to find out what happened.*

The marine’s father is certain that his son would never do anything to harm his friend. That’s why he reported the murder and is doing his best to help Kaitlyn find his son. But will this be a regret that will haunt him for the rest of his life?

Back in her hometown of Big Bear Lake, Violet’s disappearance is becoming a cold case. Everyone has been interviewed. All leads have been followed up on. Now what? Kaitlyn keeps trying. She can’t give up.

*Will Kaitlyn find out who killed the girl and find the marine before there’s another murder?

Will Kaitlyn be able to find another lead to keep her sister’s case open?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Body on Fitzgerald's Bluff : Seaview Cottages Cozy Mystery #1 *




  






*Miriam Webster’s a woman with a few secrets—can she keep them after she and her spirited Dalmatian, Domino, find a body on Fitzgerald’s Bluff?*
When Miriam Webster moves into the Seaview Cottages active adult community, the last thing she expects is to find a body on the bluffs nearby. The mystery takes a quick detour when Miriam and her friends return to Fitzgerald’s Bluff with the Deputy Sheriff. The dead woman’s gone, but not for long. Where the body turns up is only one of the surprising twists the mystery takes for Miriam and her friends.

*>>>Tracking Down the Killer*
Convinced that the local deputy isn’t up to the task of finding a killer on the loose, Miriam and her gang of Grand Old Lady Detectives [G.O.L.D.] set out to discover the truth about a body on Fitzgerald’s Bluff.

*>>>Can they solve the mystery without becoming the killer’s next victim?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Aisle of Malice (Detective Kendall Halsrud Series Book 5) *




  








Book five in the Detective Kendall Halsrud series.

Only weeks before her wedding, Detective Kendall Halsrud is called to the home of a young woman named Mikayla who was terrified by a masked intruder rushing at her inside her home. She’s been bothered by a stalker and believes the man to be the same person.

Kendall barely begins an investigation into the stalker when Mikayla is killed by a hit and run driver as she leaves the mall where she works. Suspecting the hit and run to be deliberate, Kendall and her partner delve into the woman’s surprising background.

At the same time, Kendall’s wedding plans are thwarted every step of the way by an unknown vandal, beginning with the destruction of her wedding gown.

After being attacked by one of her suspects, Kendall moves her focus to her wedding only to discover that even her nuptials end in disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*At The Edge of No Return *




  








*Psychological Thriller Dark and Disturbing Choices

Paranormal Uncertainties*

_At the Edge of No Return_, psychological thriller, brings four characters to the edge of falling toward darkness or light.

Has Elvis Colt, a serial killer, rolled the dice too many times; the Reverend William Meeks lost any chance for salvation; Jack Goodman, forever stuck at Horizon’s End; and behavior psychologist Dr. Georgia Jeningson made a fatal decision when trying to right a wrong which she can never take back?

At the _Edge of No Return _offers more than just another story of murder, vengeance, and love lost. The novel explores what can take all of us to the edge.

_2018 Mystery and Mayhem Award Winner, D. J. Adamson wins again with this novel, taking the reader into the darker side of humanity by observing the consequences created by choices. It’s a twisted ride that will keep the reader thinking beyond the book and with the hope Adamson will have a sequel to this novel soon._

*“…tension built slowly throughout the story leading to an exciting ending.”*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*And Then She Vanished (The Joseph Bridgeman Series Book 1) *




  








**An io9/Gizmodo Pick of the Month's New Sci-Fi & Fantasy Books
“A time travel must-read for the 21st century” -- Amazon 5 star review
He only looked away for a second.*

Still haunted by the disappearance of his little sister, Amy, over twenty years ago, Joseph Bridgeman’s life has fallen apart. When a friend talks him into seeing hypnotherapist Alexia Finch to help with his insomnia, Joseph accidentally discovers he can time travel. His first trip only takes him back a few minutes, but his new-found ability gives him something he hasn’t felt for the longest time: hope.

Joseph sets out to travel back to the night Amy went missing and save her. But after several failed attempts, he discovers the farther back he travels, the less time he gets to stay there. And the clock is ticking.

With the help of Alexia, Joseph embarks on a desperate race against the past to save his sister. Can he master his new skill and solve the mystery of Amy’s disappearance before it’s too late?

*Previously released as The Unexpected Gift of Joseph Bridgeman, this updated version includes extra chapters, new plotlines, and even deeper character development. It makes way for an expanded vision of the Joseph Bridgeman Series, with the first four books released in 2021 and 2022.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jack Dillon Dublin Tales, Volumes 6-10 *




  








*Books 6-10 in the best selling Jack Dillon Dublin Tales series:

Spade Work, Madeline Missing, Mistaken Identity, Picture Perfect, and Dublin Moon.


"Witty, clever and riveting. US Marshal Jack Dillon is in Dublin, the saga continues. One great read after another..." - Criminal Behavior
Have you met Jack Dillon?


He's a US Marshal assigned to Dublin's An Garda Siochana, Special Branch. The Irish mob, The Russian mob, corruption, bodies, murders, vendettas, a target on his back... It's a busy time.


Jack Dillon Dublin tales, you're about to be throughly entertained.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Paradox of a Wish *





  








What if you were granted a wish? And, what if you chose a wish that you thought provided a path to reduce the grim suffering, horror, and despair that have plagued humanity for millennia? What if not everyone sees your wish as a benefit, but as a threat?

Nicholas Hawkins, newly minted Ph.D. in Archeology, has been bequeathed the individual and secret responsibility of recovering the last of the Nazi loot hidden away in Tunisia during World War II. Among the treasures he finds a relic housing an extraterrestrial social scientist conducting long-term research on the social evolution of humans. Nick is granted three wishes. History, heritage, and experience guide the choice of his first wish. A wish, he concludes, will free humanity from its darker impulses with its predictably tragic results.

However, many governments, warlords, religious leaders, dictators, and munitions manufacturers view the implementation of the wish a path to calamity, not salvation. Powerful forces immediately begin a frenzied manhunt to find the suspect they conclude is responsible for the even, Nick Hawkins. He must be captured, his methods revealed and his wish reversed.

Hoping to buy time while the world adjusts to his wish, Nick flees. In the outback of Tunisia he is captured by human traffickers and sold to the highest, and for him, the most threatening bidder. An international special-forces team led by Americans intrepidly manages to effect a novel rescue. Secret personal alliances and a threat of blackmail betray the rescue team. The rescue is short-lived, the special-forces team defeated, their lives in jeopardy.

In a deadly fight, Nick rescues his rescuers but is gravely wounded. The Commander-in-Chief orders the team to a black site. The team concludes he is the one that betrayed the team and the only reason the team survived was Nick's intervention. They have a choice to make: follow orders or disobey to keep Nick out of the Commander-in-Chief's desperate reach.

Nick, too, has a choice: use his last wish to save himself or save it for a future he might not survive to see.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fatal Justice: Vigilante Justice Thriller Series 2, with Jack Lamburt (Jack Lamburt Vigilante Justice Thriller series) *




  








A small-town sheriff’s dark past may be the only thing that keeps his town alive…

Jack Lamburt has a bright future as the sheriff of a quiet town. He knows the locals by name, he’s dating the bar mistress, and nobody suspects his dark secrets. When big city mafia stirs up trouble in his small town, Lamburt retaliates with swift, violent action. Now the crime syndicate is in search for answers… and blood.

With the lives of the people he swore to protect in grave danger, Lamburt will need every weapon in his arsenal to outmaneuver the mob. Even if it means he’ll risk exposing his past...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Unwavering Valor: A POW's Account of the Bataan Death March *




  








Is this real? Clarence thought numbly. When will it end? . . . They were jammed with other prisoners into boxcars and transported by rail to the town of Capas. . . .
Although Clarence kept no count, many men died in the boxcars—but there was no room for them to fall.

War wasn’t what Clarence expected . . .

Through the Bataan Death March, through prison camps in the Philippines and Taiwan, through four months aboard a Japanese hell ship, and finally through a forced labor camp at Kosaka, Japan, Bramley never gave up.

This powerful, gripping true story of surviving brutality with optimism and faith is guaranteed to remind you to never lose hope—not in yourself, not in your country, and not in the values for which it stands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/11/22.

Currently Free.

*The Berlin Candy Bomber *




  








In June 1948, Russia laid siege to Berlin, cutting off the flow of food and supplies over highways into the city. More than two million people faced economic collapse and starvation. The Americans, English, and French began a massive airlift to bring sustenance to the city and to thwart the Russian siege.

Gail Halvorsen was one of hundreds of U.S. pilots involved in the airlift. While in Berlin, he met a group of children standing by the airport watching the incoming planes. Though they hadn't asked for candy, he was impressed to share with them the two sticks of gum he had in his possession. Seeing how thrilled they were by this gesture, he promised to drop more candy to them the next time he flew to the area.

True to his word, as he flew in the next day, he wiggled the wings of his plane to identify himself, then dropped several small bundles of candy using parachutes crafted from handkerchiefs to slow their fall. Local newspapers picked up the story. Suddenly, letters addressed to "Uncle Wiggly Wings" began to arrive as the children requested candy drops in other areas of the city.

Enthusiasm spread to America, and candy contributions came from all across the country. Within weeks candy manufacturers began donating candy by the boxcar.

In May 1949, the highway blockade ended, and the airlift ended in September. But the story of Uncle Wiggly Wings and the candy-filled parachutes lives on-a symbol of human charity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/12/22.

*Always verify price before clicking Buy. Prices can change at any time.*

Currently free.

*Symbiosis (Justice Keepers Saga Book 1) *












Thousands of years ago, the Overseers scattered humans across the galaxy. Now, one of them has found her way back home.

On a mission to recover an escaped alien life form, young Justice Keeper Anna Lenai pursues the felon into uncharted space, and accidentally finds the lost homeworld of her ancestors.

While Anna tries to adapt and survive in a strange, hostile environment, she accidentally uncovers a conspiracy that will shake their world to its foundations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Polar Vortex: A Novel *




  








_Arctic_ meets _Da Vinci Code_ in this breathtaking thriller from Matthew Mather, worldwide bestseller over a million copies sold, translations in 24 languages and film development by 20th Century Fox.

*A flight disappears over the North Pole. No distress calls. Vanished into thin air.*

Mitch Matthew is a writer struggling to make ends meet when his wife's brother Josh offers them a first class seat on a flight from Hong Kong to new York. When his wife needs to stay behind, it becomes an opportunity for some quality time with his five-year-old Lilly.

At check in, they run into a strange Norwegian arguing with a huge Russian. A mysterious redhead is guarding a package in the business lounge. But everything is fine, until...

*With hours of Allied Airlines 695 disappearing*, a massive international search in launched. Aircraft and ships are dispatched from Russia, China, America, Canada and Norway. As tensions rise, the world edges to the brink of apocalyptic war.

In an area overflown by dozens of satellites from as many nations, ringed by radar and missile installations dating from the Cold War..._How can a modern airliner simply vanish in one of the most heavily monitored places on Earth?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Expendables: A Young Adult Dystopian Novel (The Wall Series Book 1) *




  








*One girl. A corrupt government. A secret that could shatter a country.*
London is divided by a lethal barrier. Inside, the rich live in privilege, supported by the corrupt government. Outside, people starve and children are taken by the government—never to be seen again.

Twelve years ago, Aleesha narrowly escaped capture when her mother mysteriously disappeared. She survives on her wits, trusting no one. But when a rebel organization called the Chain offers her the opportunity to uncover her mother’s fate and her father’s identity, she jumps at the chance.

After all, she has nothing left to lose.

Trey’s days are spent at an exclusive boarding school, trying—and failing—to live up to his family’s expectations. Then one day, the government come for him. On the run, he stumbles into a world of poverty and violence he never knew existed.

The Chain offer him safety—at a price.

When the Chain forces Aleesha and Trey to team up, Aleesha is furious. If there’s one thing worse than an impossible mission, it’s having to drag along a boy with zero street smarts. But when events take a devastating turn, Trey may be the only one who can save her.

In a dark, twisted game of cat-and-mouse, Aleesha must decide whether to fight for herself or for her people, and whether to follow her head or her heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Infiltrators: A Young Adult Dystopian Novel (The Wall Series Book 2) *




  








*They thought the truth would bring people together. Instead, they started a war.*
When Aleesha and Trey hand over the secret files they found in the basement of the government headquarters to the media, they hope it will bring Insiders and Outsiders together. United, they would have the power to rebel against the oppressive government.

They're wrong.

While the Insiders turn their backs, protected by the Wall that divides the city, Outsiders rebel in the only way they know how: riots, death and destruction.

As London erupts in violence, taking down the government's sinister militia seems to be the only viable course of action. But what Aleesha finds inside the Metz compound will change her life – and her relationship with Trey – forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Unsouled (Cradle Book 1) *




  








Sacred artists follow a thousand Paths to power, using their souls to control the forces of the natural world.

Lindon is Unsouled, forbidden to learn the sacred arts of his clan.

When faced with a looming fate he cannot ignore, he must rise beyond anything he's ever known...and forge his own Path.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Soulsmith (Cradle Book 2) *




  








Outside Sacred Valley, ancient ruins rise from the earth, drawing sacred artists from miles around to fight for the treasures within.

Lindon has reached Copper, taking the first step on the road to power, but the warriors of the outside world are still far beyond him.

To advance, he turns to the arcane skills of the Soulsmiths, who craft weapons from the stuff of souls. With new powers come new enemies, and Lindon soon finds himself facing an entire sect of Golds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blackflame (Cradle Book 3) *




  








Lindon has a year left.

When his time runs out, he’ll have to fight an opponent that no one believes he can beat. Unless he learns sacred arts the right way, from scratch, he won’t have a chance to win…and even then, the odds are against him.

In the course of their training, he and Yerin travel to the Blackflame Empire, where they fight to master an ancient power.

Success means a chance at life, but failure means death.

In the sacred arts, only those who risk the most can travel far.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Cruise to Murder: A Cozy Cruise Ship Mystery (A Rachel Prince Mystery Book 1) *




  








*The ocean waves were supposed to relax her. But the murderer aboard has other plans…*
Rachel Prince’s fiancé recently dumped her in spectacular style. While thrilled to qualify as a police officer, she’s still nursing a broken heart. So a refreshing cruise-ship vacation seems like the perfect remedy… except for the charismatic Italian man she keeps bumping into.

Suspicious of the handsome charmer hovering too close to her wealthy octogenarian stateroom neighbour, Rachel worries her newfound friend might be in danger. And when a seemingly random accident results in a death, she launches her own investigation fearing the passenger manifest could be harbouring a killer.

Can she unmask the culprit before someone else dies?

_A Cruise to Murder_ is the captivating first book in the Rachel Prince Mystery series. If you like determined heroines, devious plots, and jaw-dropping twists, you’ll love Dawn Brookes’s seafaring cozy. All is not what it seems aboard the luxurious _Coral Queen._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Redemption Lake: A Winston Radhauser Mystery: #1*




  








Tucson, Arizona – Eighteen-year-old Matt Garrison is harboring two terrible secrets: his involvement in the drowning death of his 12-year-old cousin, and a night of drunken sex with his best friend’s mother, Crystal, whom he finds dead in a bathtub of blood. Guilt forces Matt to act on impulse and hide his involvement with Crystal.

Detective Winston Radhauser knows Matt is hiding something. But as the investigation progresses, Radhauser’s attention is focused on Matt’s father. Matt’s world closes in when his father is arrested for Crystal’s murder, and Travis breaks off their friendship.

Despite his father’s guilty plea, Matt knows his dad is innocent and only trying to protect his son. Devastated and bent on self-destruction, Matt heads for the lake where his cousin died—the only place he believes can truly free him. Are some secrets better left buried?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death by Leprechaun: A Saint Patrick’s Day Murder in Dublin (Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mystery Series Book 6) *




  








*When an old friend is arrested in Dublin, tour guide Lana Hansen will need the luck of the Irish to clear him of the crime.*

Lana is thrilled her friend Jeremy and his wife are on her tour to Ireland. The couple are having the time of their lives exploring the country’s rich literary and cultural history, until they run into Guy Smith, a reporter Jeremy recently exposed as a fraud.

A tussle turns into a fight and leaves each man vowing to destroy the other. Yet cross words and dirty looks tell Lana that Jeremy is not the only client on her tour who has a grudge against the reporter.

When Guy is murdered at the same pub Lana’s group is present at, Jeremy is the police’s number one suspect. But did he really murder the reporter? Or was it one of her other guests?

Lana keeps their tour going and her ears open for any clues that might help free her friend. Can she discover the true killer’s identity before their trip to the Emerald Isle draws to a close?

The Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mysteries are heartwarming stories about making friends, traveling, and celebrating new experiences. Join tour guide Lana Hansen as she leads tourists and readers to fascinating cities around the globe on intriguing adventures that often turn deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Audit: A Buckeye Barrister Mystery *




  








_*Ever Had To Start Over Again . . .*_

Winston Barquist III, a former big-time corporate attorney who narrowly escaped disbarment, is now a 300-pound moped-riding lawyer, turning his life around with a new girlfriend and a re-invented career as a sole practitioner in a flea-bag office above a Dairy Mart.

Mostly, his cases consist of defending small-time hoods and negotiating simple divorces, but his life takes an abrupt new direction when a svelte society matron parks her Mercedes at his front door and hires him to investigate a large fund in which she and her busine.ss-mogul husband are both trustees.

*Read This Story And See What Turns It All Into A DEADLY AUDIT With Bullets Flying.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dead-End Job Mysteries: Volume 1-7 *




  






*THE FIRST SEVEN BOOKS IN THE DEAD-END JOB MYSTERY SERIES AVAILABLE IN A SINGLE BOX SET EDITION…
SHOP TILL YOU DROP*
Helen Hawthorne had a high-finance job, a beautiful home, and a caring husband—or so she thought until she caught him sleeping with their neighbor. But after their divorce, the judge decided that Helen had to pay alimony—and Helen figured the only way to keep her dignity would be to refuse to pay and run for it. Now hiding out in Fort Lauderdale, Helen is working as a sales clerk at a high-fashion boutique. But keeping out of trouble proves difficult when the boutique’s manager turns up dead. In desperate need of cash, Helen decides to try and find out who killed the woman for an offered reward.

*MURDER BETWEEN THE COVERS*
Helen’s taken a cash-paying job at Fort Lauderdale’s Page Turner’s bookstore. And while the job is decent enough, the owner of the store is anything but. Page Turner III is a boor with more money than brains: he’s cheating on his wife and has a long list of enemies. When he turns up dead, no one is too shocked—except for Helen, that is. The body is found in the bed of her pal Peggy, and it’s up to Helen to prove her friend innocent before the police throw the book at her…

*DYING TO CALL YOU*
Helen’s latest workaday job might just be the lowest rung on the employment ladder—telemarketing. She’s spending her hours interrupting dinners and disturbing slumbers. While Helen is conducting a phone survey with the wealthy Henry “Hank” Asporth, he puts the receiver down without hanging up… She can just make out a man and a woman arguing, a short scream cut off by a choking sound, then an eerie silence. Convinced she’s heard a murder being committed—but with no proof—Helen is driven to find out what really happened...

*JUST MURDERED*
After all she’s endured with her divorce and subsequent flight from alimony, Helen getting a job at Millicent’s Bridal Salon is ironic in the extreme. But no amount of cash is worth having to deal with the abominable Kiki—a wealthy witch who’s lording it over her daughter’s wedding plans. She also thinks her money makes her invulnerable…but she’s proven wrong when she’s found smothered to death with her daughter’s wedding dress. And worse, the cops seem to think Helen is responsible.

*MURDER UNLEASHED*
Helen has gotten a job at the Pampered Pet Boutique in Fort Lauderdale where the dogs are treated better than the people. A drive to the lavish home of Tammie Grimsby to deliver a freshly fluffed Yorkie has Helen discovering Tammie stabbed to death with a pair of grooming scissors. In a panic, Helen runs—but doesn’t report the murder, lest her past comes to light. But that doesn’t mean she can’t look into the stabbing on the sly.

*MURDER WITH RESERVATIONS*
Helen has found employment as a maid at Fort Lauderdale’s Full Moon Hotel, picking up after clueless tourists and keeping her head down. But staying discreet gets a bit more difficult when Helen opens the hotel dumpster and discovers the dead body of a fellow hotel employee. Things get worse when a hotel guest is murdered in the shower, and Helen’s ex-husband Rob arrives in town in search of the money the court said he deserves. With the police suspicious, Helen knows the only way to clean up the mess is to find the killer. But if she’s not careful, the killer just might find her first…

*CLUBBED TO DEATH*
The Superior Club is where Fort Lauderdale’s wealthiest come to play. As a customer care clerk, Helen’s job to cater to the clients’ every whim and take care of their every little problem. But Helen has a big problem of her own. After an acrimonious reunion with her ex-husband Rob, she ends up belting him in the mouth—which invites suspicion when Rob goes missing. And when a few others are found beaten to death with a golf club, the police’s eyes are on Helen. Helen has no choice but to prove her innocence…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Scratch Deeper – a young female detective fights to prevent a terror attack (DC Iona Khan Book 1) *




  








In this fast-moving thriller, Iona Khan – a young female detective with Manchester police – receives a tip-off about a coming terror attack.

With a major political conference about to take place, she must move quickly if multiple fatalities are to be prevented.

Normally, the city’s extensive CCTV network would be used to covertly track the bomb plotters’ movements. But in this case, the tactic proves futile: the gang have found a way to strike from beneath the ground…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Whatever Happened to Betsy Blake? (The Tick-Tock Trilogy Book 2) *




  








★★★★★ "Best book of the year" - The Book Magnet

*If your daughter went missing, how many years would it take for you to admit she’s never coming home?*

Betsy Blake was only four years old when she vanished outside her family home in Dublin.

Her father – wracked with guilt for the past seventeen years – still can’t bring himself to admit the search is over, despite the fact his wife has moved on and police have closed off the investigation.

When he is informed he must undergo major heart surgery that he only has a fifty percent chance of surviving, Gordon Blake hires a local PI to give the investigation one last try. But surely rookie PI Lenny Moon – who has little or no experience in such high-profile investigating – doesn’t have what it takes to make a breakthrough in this case before Gordon is put to sleep. …or does he?

The clock is ticking…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Conception: Birth of 'The Phoenix'*




  








A compilation of the two novels that preceded 'The Phoenix' series. Catch up with the story so far. What moulded the character of the main male protagonist of the series that features this vigilante killer? 'The Final Straw' - Colin Bailey is bitter and emotionally damaged. An only child who was unloved and unwanted. A devastating family tragedy proves the final straw. Now he’s hell-bent on revenge

Detective Phil Hounsell has battled for years to stop his quiet West Country town falling into the grip of two rival gangs. Suddenly, he has other problems to solve, as the town suffers a series of unexplained deaths. Will he find the killer, or will he become another victim?

This tale of revenge spans two decades and builds in pace and tension to a thrilling climax In 'Unfinished Business', after a decade abroad Colin Bailey returns to the UK. With a new name and a new face, he has scores to settle

His meticulous planning lets him slip unnoticed across the country ticking names off his list. The police are clueless. DCI Phil Hounsell has pitted his wits against Colin before. He drives to Durham to team up with super intelligent young DS Zara Wheeler. Together they track Bailey to Manchester and then eventually south to Bath


In the final scenes on the streets of the Roman city, Phil Hounsell’s family is under threat. A dramatic struggle, reminiscent of Holmes and Moriarty at the Reichenbach Falls, ensues above historic Pulteney Weir

Two men plunge into the foaming waters. Who will survive? Follow Colin Bailey's adventures as 'The Phoenix'. He would be disappointed if you didn't.vigilante justice, crime thriller, family tragedy, murder mystery, revenge, suspense, action adventure


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Codebreaker's Tale: An Alexandria Rising prequel (The Alexandria Rising Chronicles) *




  








Atlanta. 1983. Holy Week.
Operatives are disappearing.

The tight-knit Lux Corporation has been compromised and an unknown assailant is issuing ultimatums from afar.

No one knows who it is. No one knows who to trust and all the agents along the eastern seaboard have gone dark.

There is one man left. A former field agent who is now a code breaker. Winston Worsley.
Sent on a mission he doesn’t want, he bullrushes his way through Atlanta in a maze of deception, deceit, and gripping drama to discover who is behind the killings and how they can be stopped.

In this prequel to Alexandria Rising, we take an adventure with Winston, the willowy assassin Mary Celest, and find out why Winston’s relationship to Rand O’Neal’s family runs so deep.

In another stroke of lyrical prose blended with believable action, author Mark Wallace Maguire keeps us glued to the page in his fourth book of this saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Hiroshima Maidens *




  








*Hiroshima was one of the great tragedies of WWII.*

But out of the devastation of the first atomic bomb, some survivors emerged - twenty-five courageous Japanese women who became part of a remarkable humanitarian epic. Victims of the atomic blast that ushered in the Nuclear Age, these women were brought to the United States in 1955, where they underwent reconstructive surgery to repair the ravages of the bomb. Schoolgirls when the bomb destroyed their futures, they began to remake their lives and re-create themselves.

This is the compassionate, often bittersweet chronicle of the Hiroshima Maidens.

It follows their lives from the terrifying moments of the detonation of the bomb, through their years as outcasts in their own country, to their not always idyllic stay in America, and on to their lives since — some tragic, some heroic, some affectingly ordinary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/13/22.

Currently Free.


*Created, The Destroyer *




  








When you're on death row, minutes from the electric chair, and a hook-handed monk offers to save your life if you'll just swallow a simple little pill... what've you got to lose? You take the pill. Then you wake up, officially "dead," in the back of an ambulance, headed for an undisclosed location. Welcome to your new life, working for CURE, the most secret, most deniable, most extra-judicial government agency ever to exist. Only the President knows about it, and even he doesn't control it.

That's what happened to Remo Williams, a New Jersey cop framed for a murder he didn't commit. Framed by the very people who saved him, in fact. And now, trained in esoteric martial arts by Chiun, master of Sinanju, he's going to become the ultimate killing machine. Remo will be America's last line of defense against mad scientists, organized crime, ancient undead gods, and anything else that threatens the Constitution. Remo Williams is the Destroyer.

An action-adventure series leavened with social and political satire, the Destroyer novels have been thrilling readers worldwide for decades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Brain Drain (The Destroyer Book 22)*




  








Artists are being horribly mutilated, and the killer seems most-interested in harvesting their brains. Dr. Smith is in the hospital. All signs point to the return of a powerful nemesis. Seeking answers, Remo and Chiun head to Hollywood, where Rad Rex—Chiun’s personal hero—gets some advice, a faded agent gets a contract and a movie cowboy saloon gets some action.

Remo Williams is The Destroyer, a seemingly unremarkable beat cop recruited—through highly unorthodox methods—by a secret government law-enforcement organization. Trained to become the most deadly assassin, Remo is America's last line of defense against mad scientists, organized crime, ancient undead gods, and anything else that threatens the Constitution. An action-adventure series leavened with social and political satire, the Destroyer novels have been thrilling readers worldwide for decades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Swordswoman *




  








*The Norse thought they could conquer Scotland. They were wrong.*

Melcorka is an ordinary young woman from the Isles. But when her homeland of Alba is attacked by the Viking horde, Melcorka abandons her life of luxury and chooses the path of a warrior.

With a ragtag band of companions, she heads south to unite the clans and free the land from the Norsemen's scourge - and claim her destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch of a Godmother (Witch Reborn Book 1) *




  








_*The most powerful witches live more than one lifetime.*_

I've come to realize that now. The natural order of things is for a mother to raise her children. Not the other way around.

My new housemate Kimberly doesn't know yet what (or who) her newborn daughter is, but I do. I was there when she was born and shared a short soul-gaze with my own mother. Someday, I'll have to break the news to Kimberly, but not today.

Or this week, it looks like. Not with all the shenanigans going on in Wind's Crossing.

Who would have thought buying a simple desk at an estate auction would lead to so much trouble for my little shop? The break-ins ticked me off, but I could live with them. I had my own way of handling things like that.

But when the last break-in yielded a dead body? Well, a witch has to draw the line somewhere.

Besides, I'm a Ravenswind Witch and head priestess of the Gemstone Coven. We don't rest until justice is served. One way or another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Eight Was Enough: A God-Led Adventure with Adopted & Special Needs Kids *




  








Children should feel unconditionally valued and accepted regardless of birth circumstance, race, or ability—and Trisha Campbell and her family rose to this challenge. After a faith search inspired her to care for hungry orphans in a developing country, she heard God’s calling and adopted five children to join her biological three.


Life in a big, transracial family can be difficult, especially when many in society don’t think White families should adopt kids of color. But when God is in the lead, every day is an adventure—never lonely, never boring.


A heartfelt memoir of God’s grand design for her life purpose, _Eight Was Enough_ chronicles a devoted Christian parent’s journey in trusting God with unwavering faith to create a divinely inspired, transracial family. Full of spiritual insight for parents on their own adoption or fostering adventure, this true story will guide you through the sometimes difficult but always rewarding and adventurous path of adding a child to your home—and your heart.


You’ll discover:

How to find your purpose in parenting, the saving love of God, and truth of the scripture.
Multilayered challenges faced by parents during the adoption and foster care process.
Encouraging guidance for the unique difficulties of raising a boy or girl with special needs.
Relatable, amusing anecdotes collected while raising eight kids—because they say and do the darnedest things and sometimes you just need a laugh!
Creative parenting advice to handle discipline, difficult topics, tantrums, chores, and more.

A family is created through love and God’s purpose, not color or ability. Get _Eight Was Enough_ now for the inspiration and hope to answer the calling on your own parenting adventure, no matter what comes your way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Catastrophe in the Library (The Secret Library Cozy Mysteries Book 3)*




  







A mysterious mansion, a suspicious death, and a cat too smart for its own good…Laura Lee and her secret book club, led by Hank the marmalade cat, find themselves in the heart of their deepest mystery yet! Laura Lee's efforts to bring the beautiful but decrepit old manor back to life uncover even more secrets that the ancient house has been keeping from her. Hank, hiding from the workmen, gets himself stuck under a broken board. Rescuing him, Laura Lee finds not only a small root cellar, but a nearly intact skeleton holding a sheaf of papers. How long has it been there? Who was it? And why were those papers so important? It's not just a lesson in history; someone who's very much alive is trying to stop them from discovering the secret . It will take the entire book club's help to discover the truth as every clue they find takes them in a different direction and puts them in unknown danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Silent Graves: A Riveting Paranormal Mystery Boxset *




  








*If She Only Knew*

Calamity James can see the dead, but that doesn’t mean she likes it.

Calamity James, a reluctant paranormal detective, returns to her hometown for the first time in ten years to attend her aunt’s funeral. When the local sheriff blackmails her into helping with a missing persons case, Cal can’t say no. Using her unique gift, sharp wits, and even sharper tongue, Cal flirts with death to solve the case. In Red River, the dead talk, and Cal is the only person who can hear them.

*The Darkest Secret*

After weeks of struggling with life in a small town and her new job as a special deputy, Calamity James finally sinks her teeth into a case. The Red River Junior Beauty Pageant is underway, and when a teenage contestant ends up dead, it’s up to Cal to find out what happened. The ghost girl is convinced she’s been murdered, but Cal isn’t so sure. Things in Red River are never what they seem.

*Once Upon A Lie*

When a string of disappearances turns deadly, Special Deputy Calamity James takes the case, but a new face in Red River is interfering with her investigation. Agent Albert Wong works for a special sect of the FBI—he wants Cal’s help, and he’s not above threatening her to get it. As Cal balances her growing workload, a vengeful spirit makes devious plans in the mountains. Even if Cal solves the case, she may not be able to save Red River.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Devil on Deck (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 7) *




  







The SS City of New York, a majestic ocean liner is about to cross the Atlantic on its way to London in 1891. Aboard are amateur sleuth Madeline Donovan and her dearest companion, Hugh Scott. They are on their way to visit Hugh's ailing father in London but on the first night of the voyage, a tragic death occurs and leads Madeline and Hugh to investigate, but this is just the beginning of a myriad of strange events that will plague the New York and its passengers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Fireraisers (Detective Watters Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Dundee, Scotland, 1862. After the mill of businessman Matthew Beaumont burns to the ground, Detective Sergeant George Watters is sent to investigate.

Soon, George discovers that this is not the first property that has been targeted. When a man is found dead in the hold of a trade ship, George discovers a shocking connection between Beaumont and foreign powers threatening the very country.

George tries to get to the bottom of the mystery, but clues are few and far between. What connects the enigmatic Beaumont to the murder and strange events taking place in the Dundee shipyard?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fair City Blues (Jack Dillon Dublin Tales Book 5) *




  








IN FAIR CITY BLUES MARSHALL JACK DILLON SEARCHES FOR THE IDENTITY OF A HEADLESS, HANDLESS BODY DISCOVERED IN DUBLIN'S ROYAL CANAL. In the 5th action-packed Dublin tale by Mike Faricy. US Marshall Jack Dillon is still detailed to Dublin's Special Investigative Unit. Once a headless body with a US Marine Corp tattoo is found floating in Dublin's Royal Canal, Dillon is on the case. At every turn, he seems to come up with more unanswered questions. Meanwhile, a series of ATM robberies are occurring across the city and the police seem powerless to stop them and Dillon's looking for a missing American college student...but then Dublin can quickly become an amazingly small world.
WHO WILL LIKE IT: Fans of Dev Haskell and rascals like him. Also the fans of Robert B. Parker, Elmore Leonard, Carl Hiaasen, Lee Child, Laurence Shames, strong Minnesota men, especially when transplanted to Ireland and drinkers of Guinness everywhere.
"Faricy is the next Carl Hiaasen..." - Crime Scene
"Faricy is America's hottest new mystery writer..." - The Dirty Lowdown

Fair City Blues is written by Mike Faricy and was originally released under the pseudonym, Patrick Emmett. Mike Faricy also writes the award-winning Dev Haskell series, the award-winning Corridor Man series, and the award-wining Hotshot series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shaking the Tree: A Crime Thriller (Max Strong Thriller Series Book 1)*




  








*What would you do if you found a locked suitcase in the woods?
Would you keep it? Would you try to open it?
What would you do when someone came looking for it?*

Max is starting over. Fresh out of prison, he just wants to keep his head down, go to work, and maybe grab a cold beer at the end of his shift. He doesn’t even care that the program stuck him in Essex – a nice, but nowhere small town. With his head already full of bloody memories, he’d like it just fine if his past and future stayed nice and quiet.

Too bad the present just got really messy.

A body in a tree. A missing briefcase. A Russian hit man. A DEA agent bent on revenge. Not to mention a sheriff with dangerous ambition and some pissed off bikers. Things are suddenly very interesting in sleepy Essex county. Bodies are turning up. Secrets are coming out. Questions are being asked.

*It’s not good being the new guy in a small town.*


Read the first addictive thriller in the Max Strong series today. Perfect for fans of David Baldacci, Brad Meltzer, Gregg Hurwitz, Wallace Stroby and Ace Atkins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*High Spirits: Book #5 in the Grifter’s Daughter Series (Grifter's Daughter)*




  








*NEVER CHEAT AN HONEST MAN—IF
YOU'RE LUCKY ENOUGH TO FIND ONE*.

Notorious but lovable con artist Dani Silver is fresh off yet another successful, rollicking scam when she receives a curious email. Some tipster says he’s got a lead on* a million-dollar bottle of whiskey*—and would Dani mind teaming up to snag it?

Well, no—since her informant has no idea where it is, she’d rather do it herself.

*It seems the museum quality hooch has been appropriated from the original collectors*, who would pay a handsome ransom—if not full price—to get it back. At the cost of a mere $20,000, Dani hires the finest criminal artists money can buy, counterfeits the distinctive bottle, and fills it with supermarket booze, knowing it’ll never be opened.

*But those collectors, who own a private museum, are “America’s Sweethearts" — one’s a picture-perfect film star, the other a nationally treasured children’s book author. And therein lies a grifter’s dilemma.*

Dani—giving in to pressure from her clean-living sweetie—has taken a vow never to cheat an honest mark. Which would make this an ineligible con. But no problem,* her work’s cut out for her—find out all their dirty little secrets
and move on to the jackpot.*

Sound like fun?* Lindsay’s wit and endlessly devious imagination make it practically a carnival ride.*

Join totally unreliable protagonist Dani Silver and her crack team on* yet another gripping thriller—complete with the author’s trademark twists and turns*. Fans of Donald Westlake, who pioneered the caper comedy, will love this, along with fans of all heist movies and series. Having fun with Money Heist? This one’s lighter and brighter—more like The Imposters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Forever...And then some: Prequel in the Grifter’s Daughter Series (Grifter's Daughter Book 6) *




  








*EVEN GRIFTERS HAVE FAMILIES.
THEY’RE JUST MORE COMPLICATED…*
At least Dani Silver’s is*. Complicated, unconventional, criminal, and –worst of all to some--downright amoral.* But whathehell, family’s family.

A PREQUEL TOLD IN SHORT STORIES....

Duane Lindsay brings to life the tale of this very odd, yet affectionate kinship group in *a completely original prequel, told in interconnected short stories*, some of them stretching to novellas._ *And each one chronicling one of their cons.*_

At its heart, the book is the Byzantine yet *surprisingly tender tale of artists in love. Con artists, that is.* Meet legendary con Leroy Logan and his crime partner Kate Mulrooney, who’s known reverently in their circle as Fast Kate, an homage to her famous ability to spot a mark at a thousand paces.

Leroy’s a lovable, irresponsible, untrustworthy, unfaithful lazy lug, unlucky at gambling but renowned for criminal brilliance. *In other words, the quintessential bad boy.

So of course Kate loves him*.

And in spite of himself, he adores her and every one of his children, especially the little redhead who grows up to be a brilliant con herself. Kate, possessed of just as fine a criminal mind, is in many ways Leroy’s opposite— sleek and glamorous, yet as solid and practical as he’s profligate.

And *Dani, quite simply, is the cutest kid criminal since Tatum O’Neal in PAPER MOON.*

You don’t realize it at first, but right from the beginning author Lindsay is laying the groundwork for the series that follows-- all the scams Kate and Leroy built on to pull off bigger cons, *all the delicious insider tricks and jargon, all the sweet little ways they teach precious Dani to steal from strangers*…

It’s naughty, hilarious, and ingenious— *a great read for lovers of capers, heists, and literary criminals--* the Danny Oceans and Dormunders, even the talented Mr. Ripleys of the world—
And it’ll definitely send you off to stream PAPER MOON as a chaser.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Command (Lt Peter Harding Book 1)*




  








*Frozen fingers, broken bones, shattered hearts… the situation could not get worse.*

Or so Lieutenant Peter Harding thought. The Trigger has just left UK shores and is on its way to northern Norway when the relentless storm hits. Harding’s crew are barely surviving the Artic conditions which face them. The ship is slowly dying and cracks are beginning to show, in both the ship and in relations between the men on board.

The navy of Nazi Germany are under orders to destroy The Trigger, but how much will it take before Harding and his men surrender to the enemy? A thrilling, nautical adventure, _Command_ presents a heart-warming tale of the loyalty and brotherhood of the Royal Navy in their courageous fight against German forces. For fans of Alan Scholefield and Philip McCutchan comes another classic naval adventure from Anthony Melville-Ross.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Trace *




  








Devlin Tracy is a very good insurance investigator in a profession that rewards success. He lives in a luxury condo on the Las Vegas Strip and only works when he feels like it. He also drinks vodka by the pint, cracks wise to damn-near everyone, and has what can charitably be described as a complicated relationship with his girlfriend. None of that matters to the Garrison Fidelity Insurance Company. They’re interested in results. Which is why they keep Trace on retainer.

Problem: A patient at a private clinic died, shortly after making his doctor the beneficiary of his insurance policy. Suspicious. Now a wealthy friend of the Garrison Fidelity is a patient at the same private clinic, and he isn’t doing well. Troubling. Solution: Send Trace, who has a natural way of shaking things up. On the surface everyone’s friendly and nothing points to murder, fraud or larceny. A late-night beatdown from two masked thugs sends a very different message, however, and tells Trace that he’s onto something. If only he could figure out what he’s onto.

Trace is the first in a series of suspense novels featuring the charmingly hardboiled insurance investigator.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/13/22.

Currently Free.

*The Day Remo Died (The Destroyer Book 0) *




  








Remo Williams was a simple beat cop. Nobody special, really, until he came to the attention of a secret government organization. They had him killed. Then they brought him back to life, erased his identity, and trained him to be the perfect assassin. All under the pretext of defending the Constitution.

This is a story that's been told before—in Created, The Destroyer—but never like this. The Day Remo Died revisits the origin of the Destroyer through the eyes of Chiun, the Reigning Master of Sinanju. Chiun, the Teacher. Chiun, who has much to endure if he's to elevate a pale piece of pig's ear to mastery. This is the Day Remo Died. This is where it all begins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/14/22.

*Always verify price before clicking Buy. Prices can change at any time.*

Currently Free.

*The Exceptional Action *




  








A chaotic and gut-wrenching invasion by mysterious creatures on a remote moon launches relative-nobody Danika Fargo into untold danger: a smoke-and-mirrors, star-hopping chase for the answers, solved by turning a blind eye—or trying to be an exceptional action against insurmountable odds.

——
Previously published as _Indigo 99_ in some regions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Exceptional Enemy *




  








With society unsettled by rumors of extraterrestrial intelligence on hidden worlds, Danika Fargo is broken by an enigmatic entity known only as 'Phage.' Struggling to regain her singular nature, the tension is ratcheted to the max as the interstellar mystery hints at a menace unfathomable.

——
Previously published as _Eccentricity_ in some regions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sword and Sorcery Box Set 1 *




  








*FIRE AND SWORD

A broken nation in need of a savior.* Ravaged by plague, decimated by dark magic, infiltrated by a foreign evil seeking to dominate from within, Brynth is on the eve of its dissolution. When all the good men are dead and gone, who is to answer the call and defy what is wicked for what is right?

*A Twisted Tale of Three Unlikely Heroes.* Heretic monk turned Sorcerer, Aldous Weaver. Infamous crusader turned fugitive, Kendrick the Cold. Aristocrat, rogue, monster hunter, and legend in his own mind, Theron Ward. Three men condemned to die for their crimes find in each other both the will and the means to survive. A dark brotherhood with Sword and Sorcery is forged, and all monsters meek and mighty do fear the three.

*CATACOMBS OF TIME

It’s going to be a long and bloody night.*
The clock is ticking and Dr. De’Brouillard has a date. Dinner is at the Graves and a contract to cure one of the cursed is sitting on the plate. But when an old and dear friend reaches out from murky shadow for a helping hand, will the Doctor take it, risking all if he ends up being late?

*New heroes join the fray. Are they friend or foe?*
Dr. Gaige De’Brouillard believes science, not magic, conquers all. Even death is just an equation to be solved. Malory “Butcher” Dahmer knows that life is but a dream, no wickedness, no sorcery too strange or obscene. An Academic and a Gangster make for an interesting team.

*THE PYRES

Monsters. Magic. Epic Battles.*
The mountains and valleys of Romaria echo with the calamitous sounds of civil war. A New Order challenges old gods and on the festival night of the Pyres, the tides of destruction are fully unleashed. When the great white city of Brasov turns black with ash, when the sky goes red and the moon hangs like a dark void above, who will stand against the darkness? Heretic monk turned Sorcerer, Aldous Weaver. Infamous crusader turned fugitive, Kendrick the Cold. Aristocrat, rogue, monster hunter, and legend in his own mind, Theron Ward.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rock-a-bye Baby (Horror Stories from Denmark Book 1) *




  









*A horrifying psychological thriller. If you like American Psycho you’ll love this novella.*


Lisa Rasmussen just had a baby and everything in her life seems perfect at this point. Only she wishes that everyone else around her would be as flawless as she is and stop getting in her way. And if they won't listen, then she'll make them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Coven's Secret (Hidden Legends: College of Witchcraft Book 1) *




  








*USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR Alicia Rades pens an enchanting paranormal romance where witches summon powerful goddesses and warlocks battle dark forces.*

_Discover why readers are devouring this mysterious supernatural series!_

*Love is a curse when you’re a witch.

Nadine*

I thought witches were myth—until I moved to a secret town protected by magic. Turns out I’m a witch, and my powers will awaken on my nineteenth birthday.

I’m sent to a magic academy, where I’ll learn about the coven and prepare to meet our goddess. It’s there that I meet Lucas, a sexy warlock with an attitude. I shouldn’t be attracted to a guy like him, but he’s a puzzle I can’t figure out—and I find that beyond irresistible.

But there’s more on my mind than Lucas. If I don’t pass the goddess’s test to awaken my magic, I’ll be banished from the coven—and lose the only family I have left.

*Lucas*

I wasn’t supposed to inherit death magic, but here I am. They call me the Reaper’s Apprentice. I’m tasked with carrying the last thoughts of the dead to the afterlife when I die. It’s a burden that grows heavier by the day.

Most thoughts are more depressing than I care to admit… except for one. I don’t know what it means, until Nadine shows up in town. She’s the one ray of hope to an otherwise dark gift, and I quickly find myself falling for her.

But we can’t be together—because there’s a curse upon all reapers, and if Nadine falls for me, she’ll die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lady Rample Steps Out (Lady Rample Mysteries Book 1) *




  








When Lady Rample steps out, murder steps in.

Lady Rample finds herself at odds after the death of her husband until her best friend drags her to a hot new jazz club in the heart of London. Before long, she finds herself embroiled in the murder of one of the club’s owners.

Bored with her aristocratic life and irked that the police have arrested the wrong suspect, Lady R decides to turn lady detective. With her eccentric Aunt Butty in tow, Lady R scours London for clues. If she’s lucky she’ll find the killer before the killer finds her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deuce Mora Mystery Series Vol. 1-4*




  






*Four heart-stopping, hard-boiled mysteries at a sizzling price!*
Deuce Mora’s one tough cookie–-a female sleuth with a conscience and an attitude–fiery, tough, athletic, a dirty fighter when she has to be. The scrappy lead columnist for the Chicago Journal normally writes about politics, and, rather than shying away from fights, she tends to pick them, but every once in a while, Deuce’s search for a good story brings her face to face with more trouble than she was really looking for. In Award-winning journalist Jean Heller’s first action-packed mystery featuring the intrepid sleuth, Deuce learns in short order that *if you mess with organized crime, you have to be tough—and you’d better be as much detective as reporter*. The second volume finds Deuce on the wrong side of the NSA, the FBI _and_ the CIA. At a minimum. Exhausted by these two white-knuckle investigations in one year, Deuce is content to focus on her column until she gains information that could help catch the relentless arsonist whose _Burning Rage_ is consuming Chicago. The _Ill Wind_ sweeping Chicago threatens to blow in a bloody mob war. *Fans of hard-boiled female protagonists should hang onto their fedoras—this one’s an action-packed extravaganza!

THE SOMEDAY FILE*

Deuce uncovers a series of crimes committed over nearly six decades, and, as *her human interest story morphs into a hard-boiled, action-packed mystery, she finds herself dead center in a storm of threats and reprisals from the mob*. Fortunately, she has many allies, but at least one of them, she suspects, is hiding a secret–- *corruption? Murder? The veteran reporter knows: if you’re talking Chicago crime scene—it’s probably both.

THE HUNTING GROUND*

The grisly discovery of a human bone while Deuce is out for a hike with handsome arson investigator Mark Hearst leads to the unearthing of *a vast burial field, a human trafficking ring, and international intrigue*. The pull-no-punches columnist—and meticulous detective—keeps turning up information, but the Journal’s lawyer appears daily, bringing warnings about “national security.” What, Deuce seethes, could _be_ a greater matter of national security than the safety of the city’s children, who are being kidnapped and murdered?

*BURNING RAGE*

Whole blocks of Chicago real estate are falling to an arsonist, but no one knows why and everyone suspects the worst—terrorism. But no terrorist group has claimed the mayhem. From the moment she hears the earliest details of the first fire, her detective-instincts say the pieces don’t fit, and *every other instinct tells the hard-hitting reporter she can’t walk away from the story—even though she knows she’ll regret it.

ILL WIND*

In the cold blustery dawn, reporter Deuce Mora stands looking up at a body swinging from the window of a downtown Chicago federal building. The dead man was her friend, and she knows to a certainty that this is not, as the police claim, a suicide. *But the death scene was triple-locked–—from the inside.*Deuce suspects his death is tied to his investigation of organized crime, a viewpoint that is strengthened by the arrival in Chiago of a Washington reporter who's been following the story. They work the story together as it erupts into a bloody mob war in the streets.

*WHO WILL LIKE IT: Fans of Chicago private investigators VI Warshawski and Libby Fischer Hellman’s Georgia Davis, get-the-story-or-die reporters like Hank Philippi Ryan’s Jane Ryland and Kelly Lange’s Maxi Poole, hard-boiled female protagonists like Marcia Muller’s Sharon McCone and Laura Lippman’s Tess Monaghan; and anyone who admires tough-minded women sleuths who’re good in a fight.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Coffee, Angels, and Murder: Snowflake Bay Cozy Mysteries Book 1*




  








*You try solving a murder with a novice angel getting in your way!*

Wren King has just had the worst date of her life. Her father is a gambler. Her life is directionless and lonely. Then a bossy angel appears to sort Wren's life out. Fiona is an angel who won’t take no for an answer.

All is going well until the local coffee shop owner is murdered and Wren’s father is accused of the foul deed. Can Wren and her angel partner sort through the clues and the suspects (including a drag queen gangster, a cheating wife, and a son with a terrible secret) and discover the real murderer?


_A cozy mystery with plenty of red herrings, twists, cats, and drag queens, perfect for fans of Joanne Fluke, Laura Childs, Richard Osman, and Steve Higgs!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mrs. Claus Is Dead: Snowflake Bay Cozy Mysteries Book 2 *




  








A festive cozy mystery with red herrings, cats, a little romance, and angels.

It’s Christmas. The streets of Snowflake Bay are paved with snow and the town centre tree has a wonky star. The residents are getting ready for the holiday, and the local toy store is turning their shop into a grotto for a visiting Santa. All is calm.

Wren King is just getting over the events of the last book, and contemplating dating again, when Mrs. Claus is found murdered. Her death sends the community into shock, causing a whole family to rip itself apart. Can Wren and Fiona find out whodunnit before Christmas is completely ruined, or will the holiday killer strike again?

C. Farren is better known as paranormal fantasy author Cate Farren. She loves cats, coffee, and watching Drag Race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Golden Retriever Mysteries 10-12: Dog's Green Earth, A Litter of Golden Mysteries, & Dog Willing *




  








Books 10-12 in this fun series with heart-- and fur.
*The home he has made with Lilit and Rochester matters deeply to Steve, enough to risk it all to bring justice to a killer in his neighborhood.*

When his golden retriever Rochester discovers a body during one of their nightly walks, reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan must look to his neighbors for suspects. Could a killer be lurking along the oak-lined streets?

Steve inherited his townhome from his father, and it's more than just a house to him-it's the place where he recovered from the loss of two miscarried babies, the pain of losing his parents and the misery of his brief incarceration. Now that he has a new sweetheart, and a loving dog, protecting his home is even more important.

Could someone in the homeowner's association be sabotaging efforts to keep River Bend a well-maintained place to live? It's up to Steve and Rochester to dig up the clues to bring a murderer to justice, and protect the place they call home.

*Everything you love about Steve and Rochester-- in quick doses!*

In the first of these stories, Steve is learning to love the big, goofy golden he has inherited on the death of his neighbor, and Rochester shows him how to open his heart and his home to his sweetheart Lili.

From then on, Rochester tugs Steve along on a roller coaster of cases, from theft to murder to the discovery of an abandoned baby. Familiar characters from Stewart's Crossing drop by, including Steve's best friend, SCPD detective Rick Stemper. Of course there are a lot of opportunities for Rochester to tussle with his BFF, Rick's Aussie Rascal.

Check in with old friends like Gail Dukowski, the owner of the Chocolate Ear, and Steve's childhood piano teacher Edith Passis. Joey Capodilupo, Mark Figueroa, and their snow-white golden Brody are here, along with Lili's ex, journalist Van Dryver, who makes a surprising appearance to help out with an investigation into Amish puppy mills.

*Could the mom of Rochester's sweet gal pal be a cold-hearted killer?*

Who could have killed bookstore owner Darlene Nowak? One of the food trucks venders she angered when they parked in front of her store? Someone from the writer's critique group she sponsored? Did a self-published author she refused to promote write her into a real murder mystery?

Steve knows that cooks and creative folks are very sensitive about criticism; but could one of them be angry enough to kill? "The golden retriever mysteries are barking good!" - Sparkle Abbey, author of the Pampered Pet mystery series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sex Tape: A Sid Volke Detective Mystery Book One *




  








Every Hollywood star is a scandal waiting to happen.

And every celebrity sex tape is a scandal waiting to go global.

America’s sweetheart is about to find this out the hard way.

Only her prissy publicist and a sleazebag private eye can stop a disaster before it ends careers and destroys lives.

Sparks fly as these oddball partners navigate the hallowed halls of high society, and the crusty underbelly of the porn industry, trying to locate an explosive piece of stolen property before the whole word finds out it exists.

Along the way, they learn that the content of this sex tape is so hot, some people are willing to kill for it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Her Sister's Friends: An addictive psychological thriller with a gripping twist *




  








*"You always were such a tattle-tale."*
_*She wanted her sister's life. Now she's getting it.*_

Evie grew up idolizing her older sister’s group of friends. Now she’s dating one of the guys, and drawing the others back into their tight circle.

But the group is hiding a dark secret.

When Evie makes a shocking discovery inside a house she’s renovating, she uncovers a web of lies.

As Evie gets closer to finding out what really happened one fateful night, the danger grows.

Someone she knows would kill to keep the past buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Girl Who Wants: A Fast-Paced Mystery Thriller - Suspense, Secrets and Twists (The Shee McQueen Mystery Thriller Series Book 1) *




  







*A wildly entertaining, wholly unique tour de force of action, psychological drama and wit from USA Today and Wall Street Journal bestselling author Amy Vansant.
Shee wants a home.*

Shee McQueen grew up skip tracing and hunting military criminals with her father, Mick, until someone put a bounty on _her_ head, forcing her underground. Resurfacing years later, she returns to her family’s hotel in Jupiter Beach, FL, to find Mick in a coma, shot in the head by an unknown sniper.

_"Loved! This book was hard to put down! Anyone who likes Patterson’s books will like this one! It will keep you on the edge of your seat till the end!" _~ Cathy M. Rose ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Shee wants answers.*

The Loggerhead Inn has everything Shee could want in a beach hotel---sea turtle wall art, a tiny Yorkshire terrier mascot who thinks she’s a pit bull, and her father’s staff of deadly, damaged military veterans, looking to redeem their troubled souls by helping others*. *Not to mention--- _Hold on..._

How did Mason Connelly, the SEAL she fell for decades ago, just appear in the lobby? Why did he have to show up _now_ demanding answers to secrets long buried?

*Shee wants it all back.

But someone wants her dead.*

From the moment Shee McQueen appears,_ The Girl Who Wants_ straps the reader into a twisting roller-coaster ride of heart-stopping action, snappy dialog and intrigue. Shee’s quest to recover the life and loves she’s lost brings a depth of emotion rare in such page-turning suspense. The unique female lead's funny, irreverent and all-too-human asides will have you rooting for her — and her whole pack of wild, wonderful misfit friends — until the breathless end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Night Blinder (Harriet Harper Thriller Book 4) *




  








*A man stares into the ocean, sightless and dead. Another soon realizes the past is never past...*

LAPD Detective Harriet “Harri” Harper has finally been transferred into Robbery-Homicide Division like she’d always wanted. Unfortunately, the transfer happens just as she is about to go to Berlin with former Special Agent Jake Tepesky to track down her sister’s killer. Sending Jake to Berlin, Harri joins the new task force on a high-profile case.

A wealthy man is found dead in Malibu, his eyes missing and the crime scene disturbingly clean. The case turns into a pressure-cooker when a big-time talent agent is found dead in the same way and their main suspect goes on the lam.

Can Harri and her new partner, Detective Tom Bards, find him before he kills again?

*The Night Blinder is the fourth Detective Harri Harper crime thriller.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Eye of Nineveh: A Travers and Redmond Archaeological Thriller (The Acquirers Book 1) *




  








*Years ago they found an artefact, rumoured to be a gift from the gods. Now it has vanished from the British Museum…into the wrong hands.*

London. Natasha Travers feels her world falling apart. Stuck working with her soon to be ex husband, Lucas Redmond, the brilliant archaeologist is alarmed when a priceless gemstone they recovered six years before goes missing. And the stubborn treasure hunter suspects a setup when her estranged husband is accused of the crime.

Battling her confusing feelings for the unfaithful man she still loves, Natasha’s heart sinks further at an ultimatum from a notorious terrorist: deliver the stone to him, or he’ll murder her parents. But with only thirty-six hours to produce the goods, the determined duo of Travers and Redmond, struggle to decipher the cryptic clues that could save her loved ones from a horrible fate.

Can they prove Lucas’s innocence, free Natasha’s parents, and recover the jewel before their time runs out?

_The Eye of Nineveh_ is the high-octane first book in The Acquirers archaeological thriller series. If you like flawed heroes, fast-paced suspense, and fun escapism, then you’ll love Desmond G. Palmer’s action-adventure tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dr. Vigilante *




  








Doctor by day.

Vigilante by night.

Robert lives a double life in New York City. He spends his days treating patients at the St. Jude’s Hospital ER and his nights going after the psychopaths who wrong them: the child molesters, wife beaters, and rapists. But when the fiery, beautiful new social worker discovers his secret identity and their love affair takes off, Robert is forced to face some hard questions:

Do the ends justify the means?

After years of hunting down psychopaths, is Robert turning into one himself?

An action thriller with strong, distinct characters, filled with suspense and surprise, Dr. Vigilante is also a love story unfolding amid the turmoil and drama of a busy ER.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lost or Forgotten Oldies Introduction: Hit Records from 1955 to 1989 that the Radio Seldom Plays*




  








*How can you search for oldies you want to hear when you've forgotten them? *

Radio doesn't play a lot of those oldies anymore, even though you would enjoy hearing them again. This book offers you access to over 150 links to YouTube videos for Lost or Forgotten Oldies as well as history about the artists and their songs. Here are some examples of the music history and trivia you'll find in Lost or Forgotten Oldies, starting with this Introduction to the series:
• Doo-***, Country, R&B, instrumentals, and novelty records that made the top forty but are now ignored by most radio stations.
•A mother who paid $100 to get a demo made for her son's group.
• A record that was a remake of a foxtrot instrumental from 1937.
•An artist whose biggest hit was released using another singer's name.
• A record inspired by a woman dancing in front of a concert stage.
• A group that had the least successful charting single from the Hair.
• A singer that Bill Cosby tried to blacklist.
• A group that took their name from a 1967 television western.
• A group that was discovered and produced by The Duke Of Earl.
• Two singers who formed a group with Glen Campbell.
• A song that five different artists took into the Hot 100.
• A group that listened to 500 demo tapes in search of a lead singer.
• A singer who played in an all-girl string quartet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/14/22.

*Always verify prices before clicking Buy. Prices can change at any time.*

Currently Free.

*Killing Escobar and Soldier Stories*




  








Years after meeting Pablo Escobar, Peter was hired by the Cali Cartel to assassinate the Colombian drug lord. After months of gruelling training, Peter and his group of mercenaries were alerted that the day had come to pick up their weapons and board two helicopters bound for Escobar’s mansion.
This book also details Peter’s 25 years of engaging in hair-raising conflict worldwide, from Britain's Parachute Regiment and the SAS to private military companies and an almost fatal skydiving incident.

“Addicted to the thrill of the battle, Peter is lucky to be alive!” – Shaun Attwood, YouTuber and author of 5 books on Escobar

This book was formerly published under the title: _No Mean Soldier_. This edition has several new chapters about Escobar.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/15/22. 

Currently Free.

*Children of the Eighth Day: An Alexander McGill Adventure *




  








John Jones is an average teenager living an ordinary life in Savannah, GA. A single act of teenage mischief, breaking into the empty house across the street, introduces him into a dark reality that he thought only existed on late-night television, a world where vampires are real, and they kill without remorse to satisfy their lusts. John discovers the personal journals of Alexander McGill, a vampire who resists the unnatural desires of blood lust and fights to protect humans from domination by immortals. John refused to believe Alexander's stories until he is kidnapped off the street and is only saved from a savage death by Alexander.

After his brush with death, John and his mother are caught up in the fight to destroy a vicious band of vampires before they can complete their plan to rule all mortals. In the battle between good and evil, not all the lines are clear. Only a desire to retain a piece of his soul keeps Alexander driven to save the world of humans from becoming slaves to the immortals, no matter the cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Flytrap Fiasco: A witchy cozy mystery (Trouble Down Under)*




  








*Hey guys, I’m Kat Crowe, and I wanna tell you about the time I spent in California which ended abruptly when someone was murdered in my store.*

Maybe moving out west from Arkansas wasn’t the best move. But before everything went south, I had a lot of fun tending my magical plants and catching some waves in my spare time. I never imagined things could go so wrong. Or that I’d find myself caught up in a mystery where everyone was a suspect.

Now I don’t think of myself as an amateur sleuth, but there was no getting around the fact that I had skin in the game. So it was up to me to crack the case, or my life would be left in ruins. I’d love to tell y’all who did it… but you’ll have to read the book to find out!

_If you enjoy paranormal cozy mysteries with a horticultural twist, this introductory story for Trouble Down Under should be just the ticket._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Start (Charlotte Dean Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Starting over has never been more dangerous...

Charlotte loves her new job at Rosie's bookshop in the small town of Kingfisher Falls. One day she will buy the store, but for now she's content to learn the ropes and forget her troubled past. Even the snobby book club ladies can't dampen her spirits.

But when a strange series of crimes casts suspicion on all the wrong people - including Charlotte - she can't stand back and watch. Charlotte begins her own investigation, and Rosie is more than happy to help. With the community divided and criminals on the loose, the annual Christmas Eve street party is about to change lives forever, and Charlotte is the only one who can prevent a disaster.

So much for keeping her head down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Daydreamer Detective (Miso Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*She’s got her head in the clouds and a taste for solving crime…*
Mei Yamagawa is out of luck and out of money. After five years in Tokyo, she has little to show for it besides a laundry list of unrealized dreams. Left without a choice, she returns to her rural Japanese hometown, ready to be branded a failure by her relatives and rivals. At the least, she looks forward to seeing her best friend, until Akiko is accused of murdering her own father.

As Mei helps her farmer mother with the crops, she scouts for clues to clear her friend’s name. But during her investigation, she can’t help but notice the celebrity chef looking in her direction. The amateur detective can balance a new love interest and a murder case… can’t she?

To clear her friend of the crime and find the real killer, Mei’s going to need every last ounce of her imagination… and just a pinch of luck.

_The Daydreamer Detective_ is the savory starter to the Miso Cozy series of cozy mystery novels. If you like twisty plots, delectable food descriptions, and rural Japanese towns, then you’ll love Steph Gennaro culinary tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Murder (50-Plus Condo Book 1)*




  








Sometimes life is about trust and love. And occasionally, murder.

When Rachel and Joe retired to a 50-Plus Condo, they did not anticipate encountering amusing and eccentric residents - or the murder of Rachel’s friend, who owned an animal shelter. The suspects are many: the shelter caretaker, an abusive husband, a mistaken hitman and a strange man in a top hat.

While investigations of the murder ensue, trouble erupts for the couple who seemingly have the perfect marriage. But what will it take to convince them both that trust and love conquers all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Designer Dirty Laundry: A Killer Fashion Mystery (Samantha Kidd Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*National bestselling author Diane Vallere delivers your new favorite fashionable amateur sleuth! Join Samantha Kidd as she trades high fashion for dirty laundry and learns a great wardrobe isn't enough to turn her life around, let alone catch a killer.

She expected the fashion industry to be ruthless. She wasn't prepared for it to turn deadly.*

Ready to redesign her life, style expert Samantha Kidd accepts a job in her Pennsylvania hometown as a trend specialist. But her first day goes completely A-line when she stumbles across her legendary boss dead in the elevator. And after the body disappears, she can't help but pull on the mystery's thread and unravel an entire wardrobe of suspects.

Supervising her deceased employer's vogue competition, Samantha tries to hem in a sexy shoe designer and countless ego-driven creatives to stitch together the clues. But when her own name appears on the police's suspect list, the sleuthing fashionista's days on the catwalk could be numbered.

Can Samantha put a killer in the spotlight before she's sewn up for a crime she didn't commit?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BW and the Scent of Death: Book Two of the Fern Valley Fur Family Mysteries *




  








*Book Two, BW and the Scent of Death*
Even cats and dogs get along better than the people in Fern Valley. The town is a few miles down the road from Lyonsville, a quiet little place, the kind of peaceful on the outside sort of place you’d like to visit or retire to someday, or so you would think. BW and his pack at the Sinclair Dog Rescue live contentedly next door to Lillian’s Cattery, and they’d formed a truce with the feline population. When a murder suspect ends up dead, parked in an antique car that is supposed to be in the yearly parade, BW and his friends stage nighttime forays while their masters search for clues in the daytime. Who will find the murderer of the murderer first, the professional detectives or a pack of lonely pets?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*In the Silence: a gripping crime mystery (Anna Scavolini Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*SHORTLISTED FOR THE BLOODY SCOTLAND DEBUT PRIZE AND LONGLISTED FOR THE McILVANNEY PRIZE, 2019.

Anna Scavolini hasn’t set foot in Glasgow for ten years – and she’s not short of reasons…*

On her first night back in town, what should have been the start of a relaxing Christmas getaway takes a decidedly macabre turn when she stumbles upon an old flame, Andrew Foley, bleeding to death on the snow-clad slopes of Kelvingrove Park.

Who killed Foley in such a brutal manner – and why? If the police have any leads, they’re keeping them under wraps. Convinced that Foley was deliberately targeted rather than the victim of a random attack, Anna begins her own investigation, and in so doing unearths a trail of long-buried secrets, leading back to a crime committed over a decade ago.

A crime so unspeakable its perpetrators are prepared to take their silence to the grave.

*In the Silence is a fast-paced, compelling crime mystery which will appeal to fans of authors like Mark Billingham, Stuart MacBride and Mark Edwards.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BLURRED LINES: Can detective Miller solve the mystery of a murder and a kidnapping? (DI Tanya Miller investigates Book 5) *




  








*Oxfordshire police and ruthless criminals are chasing the same quarry. Who will get there first?*

When a semi-retired home tutor is found killed in her home, the *obvious suspects* are two teenage lads encountered fleeing the scene. After the boys *give the police the run around* and disappear, the investigation, led by uncompromising DI Tanya Miller, focuses on the victim.

There is considerable surprise when forensics turn up *traces of cocaine* at the murdered woman’s home. Is it possible that a respected local teacher, getting on in her years, could be involved in drugs?

Miller’s investigation hits a brick wall and her woes are exacerbated when a detective constable is *seriously injured* by a freak accident at a neighbouring property. At the time when Miller needed to *pull the team together*, it seems to be falling into further disarray.

Finding the boys will be crucial to solving the case. *But the police are not the only ones looking for them.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hard Rain: A Clyde Thomas Novel (Clyde Thomas Novels Book 2) *




  







This is the second in the Clyde Thomas series that takes place in Southeast Asia in the winter and spring of 1967-1968. Clyde after leaving Moonbeam in the Haight Ashbury, reenlists in the army and goes back to Vietnam as part of the 716th Military Police in Saigon. He arrives back a month before the Tet Offensive, hoping to clear the demons from his soul. But he slowly falls into a darker world than which he had left. A striking and deeply thought provoking novel capturing the politics and stark reality of war, in a place no one in America really cared about. Fought by the unwilling--led by the incompetent--for the ungrateful. Hard Rain, like Summer of Love 1967, captures a period in Americas dark history for future generations to read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*How To Choose Self Defense Ammunition *




  








*Confused about what defensive ammunition to buy? Don’t be!


How To Choose Self Defense Ammunition* is here to help!


In this easy-to-read book, defensive shooting expert Grant Cunningham tells you what you need to know to confidently buy self defense ammunition for your pistol, revolver, rifle or shotgun.


Grant cuts through the misinformation to teach you the realities of defensive ammunition. No soundbites or old wive’s tales — just logical, factual information that will help you pick the right ammunition for your gun and your life.


What you’ll find in this book:





The Role of Ammunition in Self Defense
There Is No Such Thing as a Magic Bullet
How Ammunition Works
Task One: If it doesn’t get somewhere, it can’t do anything
Task Two: Once it gets there, it has to do work
What The Bullet Does
Bullets need energy
How Do We Judge Effectiveness?
The Reputation of the Bullet
Ballistic Testing
"On The Street" Results
Defensive Ammunition Recommendations
How I Choose Defensive Ammunition
Two Questions To Ask Your Ammo Maker
Stick With What Works
How Important is Accuracy?
What about handloads?
Specific Ammunition Recommendations

No matter what defensive firearm you have, no matter how long you’ve been shooting, this book will teach you what you need to know to make the most effective ammunition choices!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Where There is No War: Small village, German farm boy finds himself fighting for his life as a soldier in Hitler’s Army. (Where There is No War - Father's Land) *




  







This is a historical account based on a true story. This story was left in a German accent by an elderly man as his voice was recorded onto old cassett tapes. The story that is told from those recordings is that of a young German farm boy, a boy raised in a peaceful village and quiet home. But the world around him was changing, his teacher was now in uniform, soldiers were marching through his once peacful village. Prisoners of war were assigned to work at his family farm as his brothers went off to war. Before the boy wa even 17 he enlisted and as fate would have it he landed as a soldier in Hitler's army. Read his story as he has reiterated his memories as he's captured as a prisoner of war, held by the American's, sold to the French, follows faith which leads him to love in Canada. When he ultimately becomes an American , proud to be an American and yet always having the heart of a GermanFarmboy. Sepp a German Farm boy that enlists in an attempt to avoid being drafted into the into the infantry And avoid the front line, But as fate would have it he ended up straight into Hitler's Navy after an assassination attempt on Hitler's life. This brings about Josephs worst nightmare. He desperately fights his way back to freedom after falling captive in enemy hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Letters From Captivity : An Inspirational True Story of Courage and Love *




  








*On June 30, 1970, seconds after a missile hit his plane, Israeli pilot Rami Harpaz found himself hovering between heaven and earth. The earth below, however, happened to be Egypt.*

In the twinkling of an eye, Harpaz went from being the highly-skilled pilot of a Phantom Jet – then the spearhead of the Israeli air force – to a prisoner in an Egyptian prison where he was to be held captive for the next three and a half years.

A few hours after his plane had gone down, Harpaz’ wife, Nurit, and his children received the bitter news. Nurit had just entered the final months of her latest pregnancy, a pregnancy that unexpectedly culminated in the birth of twin girls.

Throughout the years of his captivity – on both sides of the Sinai Desert – Rami and Nurit went through many upheavals, happy moments vying with dispiriting disasters, hope mingling with despair. The story of their lives during that time – together and separately – could easily form the basis of a nail-biting television drama.

_‘Letters from Captivity’_ has been written in the form of an epistolary novel, blending together the moving, authentic correspondence that passed between Nurit and Rami. These are the very real letters that reveal the physical and mental struggles this rare couple had to overcome. They provide deep and meaningful insights into the crises and obstacles life puts in our way, and how we might face and overcome them.

_‘Letters from Captivity’_ is a real story, told by those who lived it, but which has been written in the most captivating prose. It is a fascinating, breathtaking, epistolary novel which does not allow the reader a single moment’s respite.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/16/22.

Currently Free.

*Gone The Next (Roy Ballard Mysteries Book 1) *




  







Meet Roy Ballard, freelance videographer with a knack for catching insurance cheats. He's working a routine case, complete with hours of tedious surveillance, when he sees something that shakes him to the core. There, with the subject, is a little blond girl wearing a pink top and denim shorts—the same outfit worn by Tracy Turner, a six-year-old abducted the day before. When the police are skeptical of Ballard's report—and with his history, who can blame them?—it's the beginning of the most important case of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flicker: Ember in Space Book One: A Science Fiction Romance Thriller*




  








*LIKE JASON BOURNE? MEET EMBER.
Kidnapping her was the worst thing they could do. *

Roma future-teller Ember is one of the last remaining people on Earth--and she likes it that way. But when the empire discovers that her fortunes are coming true, they kidnap her, intending to make her their latest military weapon. The only problem? Even the deadliest weapons can backfire.

Experience science fiction as never before in this thrilling, fast-paced futuristic series with a dash of romance from a _USA Today_ and _Wall Street Journal_ bestselling author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Against Time: A Seeders Universe Novel *




  








USA Today bestselling author Dean Wesley Smith returns to the world of Dust and Kisses with a new novel.

Paleontologist Callie Sheridan spent a few days deep in the Oregon Caves on a dig with three students from the University of Oregon. When they emerged, they found almost everyone in the world dead. Survival became her only thought.

Mathematician and galactic explorer Vardis Fisher dropped into orbit over a planet where almost all of the human life had been recently killed for no obvious reason. Suddenly, hundreds of other ships, all human, appear in orbit and start working to save the planet’s remaining population.

Together, Callie and Fisher work to discover the secrets of a galaxy that has been hidden in plain sight, even from the powerful humans who rescued millions. And in the process, they just might change everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Space Murder: Captain Liz Laika Mysteries 1 *




  








For everything there is a season…
Once the star student of her training class, Captain Liz Laika is now an outcast, a casualty of family scandal. Now stuck in the worst post in the Fleet, she should keep her head down. But when a Cerulean passenger is found decapitated, and Liz is framed for the murder, she has no choice but to fight for her life. No easy feat when she's facing kidnapping, ship-eating whales, horse-sized spiders and corrupt fleet officers with personal vendettas. And in the middle of the intergalactic murder drama, her ex-fiancé reappears. Captain Liz needs to clear her name--and fast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Fistful of Evil (Madison Fox Adventure Book 1) *




  








*Madison can see souls. Honestly, it’s kind of gross.*

Madison Fox is shocked when she learns her soul sight is more than a distasteful affliction: It’s a weapon for battling evil. Roped into a job she doesn’t want, Madison wades into a world where monsters actively hunt her and deadly experiences are becoming the norm. Her survival depends on mastering the mechanics of her ethereal powers—fast. If only she had a clue what she was doing...

_A Fistful of Evil_ is a fresh urban fantasy perfect for fans of Darynda Jones and Jim Butcher. Find out for yourself why urban fantasy readers can’t get enough of this laugh-out-loud internationally bestselling series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pixie Me Up (Newborn Pixie Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A strange inheritance, a screaming ghost, and a backward aging cat. Welcome to Pixie-hood!*

When I arrive in Oakleaf Glade to claim an inheritance, I imagine it'll run to a few hundred in a savings account. Instead, I receive an entire house!

I'd thank my lucky stars except for the experiences that come part and parcel with the arrangement. Things like my hair turning bright pink and trending skywards, or a kitten who I swear can understand me when I talk.

But when a ghost shrieks me awake at night, warning that if I stay I'll die just like my great aunt Esmerelda, I'm ready to put my boots on. Except my inheritance runs deeper than a title deed, it's lodged in my DNA. As the youngest daughter of a youngest daughter, I'm a Pixie, pink hair and all.

Luckily, I've made some fast friends in town already because I'll need all the help I can get!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tea is for Trouble: A Haunted Tearoom Cozy Mystery with Recipes (Haunted Tearoom Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*A new life complete with tea, scones, and… murder?*

_And let’s not forget the ghost…_

When your fiancé breaks up with you on your 49th birthday, what do you do? If you’re April May, you buy a huge Victorian home on a whim and open a tearoom featuring lace tablecloths, exotic teas, and dainty sandwiches.

No one told her the house came with a cat in the attic who might just be guarding a treasure. How else to explain people breaking in?

From the moment she moves in, nothing goes right, but her problems seem minor when a dead body turns up in her home. Accused of murder, April teams up with a cantankerous bar owner and a feisty, young antiques expert to solve the crime.

And what about the handsome, arrogant chef in her kitchen who no one else can see? She plans to get medical help for what must be a hallucination, but in the meantime, he’s putting a tasty French twist on her menu.

If you’ve ever wished someone would remake The Ghost and Mrs. Muir as a culinary murder mystery, this book is for you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dark Heart (Detective Charlie Cooper Mysteries Book 1) *




  








_“The conclusion will leave you stunned.”_

A mystery begins with a murder – but what if it’s the killer who turns up dead?

Detective Charlie Cooper is ready to put the only unsolved case of his Homicide career behind him. The transfer to a local Sydney command is a done deal, and Cooper is looking forward to spending more time with his young family. Until the serial killer he’s chased for a decade turns up dead.

Eva Matthews has her own problems. She’s just received the heart of the killer, and is now having nightmares she can’t ignore. The transplant may have saved her life, but at what cost?

While Cooper and his new partner pull out all stops to find the dead killer’s lair, Eva teams up with a stranger to find out what her new heart is trying to tell her. Because there’s one more victim out there somewhere, and her time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ring of Lies: A Romantic Cozy Mystery (A Cosmic Cafe Adventure Book 1) *




  








*Pandemonium on Saint Patrick’s Day!*
After a nomadic childhood with a free-spirited aunt, Ivy Michaels is ready to settle in the city of her birth and open her dream café. The decision to return to Savannah created a rift with the woman who raised her, but Ivy is determined to carve out her own path.

The Saint Patrick’s Day celebrations are bringing tourists into the Cosmic Café. The pot of gold is in sight and all of her dreams are coming true; until her estranged aunt is found floating in the Savannah River. Enter ...

an inherited diamond ring with a shady past
a handsome ex-cop who can’t let a cold case die
and a series of burglaries.
Determined to regain her well-oiled life, Ivy, aided by her grouchy cat, sets out to solve the mystery surrounding the hot blue diamond only to end up in the crosshairs of a stone-cold killer.

As the world’s second largest Saint Patrick’s Day parade kicks off, Ivy must stop marching to the beat of her own drum and work with her new love to uncover the secrets of the past before she finds herself buried along with the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Marc Kadella Mystery Series Vol 1-3 (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 14) *




  








*COURTROOM DRAMA MEETS THE NEWSROOM--with a heaping dose of murder mystery--in this trio of pulse-pounding legal thrillers…*

Minneapolis criminal attorney Marc Kadella knows the best and the worst of the law—from corrupt police officers to crooked judges, with a handful of unforgettable clients in between. Highlighting the beginning of his career, this collection features Marc’s involvement with an accused serial killer, the family of an influential (and irresistible) socialite, and the young mother of a missing toddler caught up in a media circus. Chock-full of *grit and street savvy*, this *action-packed legal thriller series* is a *Grisham *fan’s dream. (And we dare you not to fall in love with Marc’s best friend, badass private investigator Maddy Rivers). We guarantee you’ll tear right through these first 3 novels, now bundled in a *page-turning box set.*

BOOK ONE – THE KEY TO JUSTICE

Financially embarrassed, getting a divorce, living in a shabby apartment, and distinctly short of clients, Marc Kadella’s beginning to question why he ever went into the law when a friend brings him the case all Minneapolis is watching--defending an accused serial killer. If he wins, it could turn his life around— if he blows it, he better go into sales.

It's a classic David-and Goliath setup, and the author’s got some pretty fancy twists in store as Kadella unravels a complicated plot to set his client up, and Maddy battles demons that just keep coming at her. *Fans of John Grisham, Richard North Patterson, and of course the most beloved lawyer sleuth of all time, Erle Stanley Gardner’s Perry Mason, will gobble up this one and go back for the rest of the series.*

BOOK TWO – DESPERATE JUSTICE

After winning the case of a lifetime, Minneapolis criminal defense lawyer Marc Kadella welcomes the new energy his career is receiving. Another lawyer asks him to represent the co-defendant in a murder trial resulting from a petty crime that spiraled out of control—the somewhat “accidental” murder of the nephew of Vivian Corwin, grande dame of the influential Corwin family. Disarmingly charming and still downright sexy at sixty-eight, *there’s more to Vivian than meets the eye.* You just gotta love a society doyenne who can toss off, “… if I wasn’t a lady, right about now I would say: f--- you.”

*Marc has no illusions about why he’s being brought into the case, or what will happen. What he doesn’t know is that he’s gotten on the wrong side of a crooked judge;* he just knows the guy hates him and will do everything he can to make life miserable for Marc and his client.

BOOK THREE – MEDIA JUSTICE

An adorable—and photogenic—two-year-old girl is kidnapped, and, when her remains are found, her twenty-two-year-old widowed mother Brittany is arrested for her murder. But before she can even be charged, she’s been tried and convicted by the media., at the center of which is Melinda Pace, a cynical, mostly-functioning alcoholic Minneapolis television personality with a “legal news” show called _The Court Reporter_. Not even in the alternative universe of television news could she be described as a reporter, since she makes no attempt at or pretense of presenting the truth, or even the facts. She does do a great job of producing through-the-roof ratings and whipping the public into a frenzy—with tragic consequences.

M*arc is brought into the case early on, before it’s clear it will erupt into a media circus that brings out every goofball, crackpot, and member of the aluminum foil helmet club, along with a publicity-hungry state attorney general.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Twisted Justice (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 12) *




  








*I'M BETTER OFF KILLING HER," HE SAID...*
Those offhand words come back to haunt him when his wife’s found stabbed in her lover’s parking garage. It seemed like a harmless enough remark at the time – the joking reaction of a wealthy man to the cost of divorce.

*But now he’s the obvious suspect.*

And his lawyer, Marc Kadella, has to tell him the other bad news. His wife was *running quite the side business as a dominatrix.*

The husband thought she was just a lady who lunched, who’d never had a job other than the one she had when he met her – *Minnesota Vikings cheerleader* – but it seems she and her friends were still a hard-working squad.

*The group of eight ex-cheerleaders had moved their gymnastics indoors*, building a lucrative prostitution business, and his wife had developed her own specialty—along with *a stash of secrets belonging to some of the most influential and powerful men in the state*.

The case is a prosecutor’s dream—the defendant’s *phone records show he went to a party, then traveled to the scene of the murder, and back to the party*. So obviously open-and-shut the police haven’t even bothered to look at other suspects.

That leaves Marc an opening for the daring defense known in the trade as SODDI: *Some Other Dude Did It.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Irish Castle Murder (A Castle Tours of Ireland Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








Annabelle Shannon returns to her ancestral homeland of Ireland and is eager to take in the sights and sounds, but more importantly, spend time with her grams at their family’s historic Gladstone Castle.

Soon after arriving to the sprawling home, situated in the outskirts of a quaint village, her grams delivers some exciting news: she’s planning to retire. Not only that, she offers for Annabelle to take over her position as a castle tour guide. In order to determine if Annabelle is truly interested, Grams invites her along to spend the night at a newly-restored thirteenth-century castle before it is set to open as a hotel.

But not long after settling in for the night at the castle hotel, one of the elderly guests is found face down on the floor, motionless, in one of the opulent quarters. The death is quickly deemed to be of natural causes, but Annabelle has her doubts…

Will the person responsible be apprehended before another victim is claimed?

This fun-filled and clean Irish cozy mystery will have you guessing until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tubby Dubonnet Mysteries (Vol. 1-5)*




  








*COLORFUL CHARACTERS, MOUTH-WATERING CUISINE, AND NEW ORLEANS' SEEDIEST CRIME SCENES — AT A KILLER PRICE*

A simple man with a refined palate, maverick New Orleans lawyer Tubby Dubonnet has a penchant for fishing, Old Fashioneds, off-track betting, and fighting evil while passing a good time. Passing a good time, of course, includes dodging drug dealers, running from the mob, solving medical lab murder mysteries, thwarting hurricane season bank heists, and keeping a crime boss out of local politics. Now you can read his first five Anthony and Edgar-nominated thrilling adventures for a bargain price!

Settle down — preferably with a hearty snack — and enjoy this hard-boiled but humorous mystery series that's as chock full of laughs as it is chills!

*CROOKED MAN*

Meet lawyer Tubby Dubonnet. His clients are all renegades from the asylum (aka Orleans Parish), including a transvestite entertainer, a buxom deadbeat blonde, a doctor who refers his own patients to a malpractice lawyer, and a Mardi Gras reveler who drives a float shaped like a giant crawfish pot. His new client is Darryl Alvarez, the manager of a local nightclub who's been caught unloading marijuana from a shrimp boat. At their first meeting, Darryl entrusts Tubby with an ordinary-looking blue gym bag. But after Darryl's unfortunate demise, Tubby realizes he must tighten his grasp on the gym bag — and its million-dollar contents.

Tubby can’t just give up the cash. But if he gets caught, he’ll be in jail. And if the wrong people catch him, he’ll wish he was.

*CITY OF BEADS*

Tubby Dubonnet is bored. He wants to bill enough hours to pay his alimony and keep his daughter in college, with enough left over for an occasional drink and a good meal, but he longs for something different and exciting.

Sure, researching licensing law for the new casino will keep trout meunière on the table, but what could be more tedious? (Unless, of course, the client turns out to be connected.) Meanwhile, there’s the estate of an old friend who controls some dock leases on the wharf. And he agrees to help his daughter’s environmental group stop illegal dumping in the river. Ho-hum, thinks our hero. But suddenly all three cases begin to converge in an entirely ominous way... NOW Tubby's doing something exciting — he's running for his life!

*TRICK QUESTION*

Medical lab janitor Cletus Busters is caught red-handed in a restricted area with the frozen head of Dr. Whitney Valentine, one of the lab's most prestigious researchers. Busters won't say much, except that he's innocent. But given his conspicuous record and past as a voodoo guru, all signs point to life in prison.

Calling Tubby Dubonnet!

*SHELTER FROM THE STORM*

To out-of-town kingpin Willie LaRue, Mardi Gras seems the perfect time for a New Orleans heist – nobody, but nobody will be thinking about a single other thing. Parties, parades, chaos, alcohol – who could be concerned about a little thing like a bank job? Indeed, all might have gone well except for an out-of-season frog-flogger that threatens to flood the French Quarter – something even Hurricane Katrina couldn't do.

Next thing you know the survivors – thieves and revelers alike – find themselves marooned together. As the LaRue gang plans its watery escape, raffish lawyer Tubby Dubonnet is obliged to take time out from his customary eating and loafing to thwart their murderous intentions.

*CRIME CZAR*

Tubby can't forget the last words that escaped an old friend's lips, and he can't get out of the way of a political campaign that's turning rough...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Irish Inheritance (Jayne Sinclair Genealogical Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Sometimes, digging up the past reveals more than secrets…


“A wonderful saga."

"The final twist was a masterstroke."

"For anyone who loves history or Ireland!"

"This is a brilliant well told story. Very well written and had me gripped all the way through.” 

Former police detective, Jayne Sinclair, now working as a genealogical investigator, is commissioned by an adopted American billionaire to discover the identity of his real father.

She has only three clues to help her: a photocopied birth certificate, a stolen book and an old photograph. She soon realises somebody else is on the trail of the mystery. A killer who will stop at nothing to prevent Jayne discovering the secret hidden in the past

The Irish Inheritance takes us through the Easter Rising of 1916 and the Irish War of Independence, combining a search for the truth of the past with all the tension of a modern-day thriller.

It is the first in a series of novels featuring Jayne Sinclair, genealogical detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Conviction (Jessie Black Legal Thrillers Book  *




  








*A power-hungry District Attorney seizes office, a beloved family friend is charged with murder, and prosecutor Jessie Black faces the toughest decision of her life.*

For ten years, Jessie's career as a prosecutor at the Philadelphia District Attorney's Office has given her a mission in life, enabled her to fight for victims and their families, and deeply fulfilled her. She cannot imagine doing anything else. But when a new DA replaces her boss in a shocking election victory, all of that changes in a heartbeat.

The new regime cares nothing about justice, only politics. The message is clear - Jessie can adapt to the office's new priorities, or leave. Her dilemma intensifies when the DA targets a family friend who is close to Jessie's heart. When she was a young child, Max Coleman was there for her family when Jessie's mother passed away. Now Max has been accused of a horrific crime he did not commit, and it's time for her to be there for him.

Max needs a defense attorney and Jessie needs a new mission. But after a decade as a prosecutor, can Jessie Black really cross over to the other side of the courtroom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deceptive Cadence (The Conor McBride Series Book 1) *




  








*The matter is urgent, and your assistance will be required almost immediately, for an extended stretch of time…*
When a British intelligence officer shows up on his farm to deliver this message, Conor McBride doesn’t trust the man, or the motives that brought MI6 to the west coast of Kerry on a mission to recruit an Irishman. The elegant stranger’s summons is hard to resist, though. It promises the solution to a mystery that still haunts him, no matter how hard he’s tried to forget it.

Before he lost it all five years earlier, Conor thought he had everything - a beautiful fiancé, a bright career in Dublin, and a talent that would carry him far beyond his quiet life in the west of Ireland. Those dreams shattered the day he was arrested, framed for a crime he didn’t commit by the man he’d trusted most in the world. Now, he’s living with a permanent record, a mountain of debt, and unanswered questions: What turned his respectable, mild-mannered brother into the criminal who betrayed him; and where was he, now?

MI6 says they know, but they’re not giving information for free. First, Conor must accept his recruitment for a club he never wanted to join, acquire skills he never wanted to learn, and take an undercover assignment that’s tailor-made for him and goes far beyond the mystery he’d hoped to solve.

Assuming a new identity, he disappears into the tumultuous back alleys and bazaars of India, teamed with an American partner who has a sketchy history and his own personal demons. While the mission grows more crooked and treacherous by the day, Conor’s own goal is unwavering. On a daring journey from Mumbai to the snow-capped mountains of Kashmir, he’s looking for the man who took everything from him. He’ll do whatever it takes to get the answers he’s looking for, and to give his brother one last shot at redemption… before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hitler on Trial: Alan Cranston, Mein Kampf, and The Court of World Opinion *




  








Before the Internet, Pursuing the Truth about Adolf Hitler and Mein Kampf

In 1939, a 24-year old American journalist, recently returned to New York City from Europe, discovers that Adolf Hitler’s Mein Kampf—as published in the United States—is sanitized. Using Hitler’s own words from the original Nazi manifesto, he translates and writes an annotated condensed edition to expose the full measure of Hitler’s evil ideology, chilling anti-Semitism, and plans for world domination. The American publisher of Mein Kampf sues for copyright infringement. 

This short historical non-fiction book is about the people and events that shaped the young journalist’s life. It recounts his determined pursuit of the truth to alert Americans and the world to the danger six months before Hitler’s war machine invades Poland and begins the march toward WWII. 

The journalist was Alan Cranston, future Senator from California, a leader in the United States Senate, and candidate for President. Cranston dedicated his life to public service, nuclear arms reduction, and world peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/16/22.

Currently Free.

*9 Lives: An Oral History *




  








"After the battle, we picked up a German soldier who had been wounded," said Arnold Brown, who was a company commander in the 90th Infantry Division during World War II. "He had been shot in the leg with a .50-caliber bullet, and he had laid out overnight in this freezing, subzero weather. Both his arms and both of his legs were frozen stiff as a board. He begged us to shoot him. ..."

Brown's is one of nine narratives drawn from oral history interviews conducted by Aaron Elson, founder of the World War II Oral History and author of "Tanks for the Memories." Each story is as compelling and dramatic as it is a small but important piece of history.

"I couldn't do it," Brown went on. "I asked for a volunteer. Even if he survived, he'd have to have both arms and both legs amputated, and this could have been a mercy killing. But these battle hardened soldiers that had been fighting the Germans a few minutes before would not volunteer. One soldier, out of sympathy for the suffering and bravery of this soldier, lit a cigarette and held it to his lips. Another soldier brought him a hot cup of coffee and held it so he could get coffee until we got the litter jeep up there and sent him to the rear."

This collection also includes three accounts of the tragic Kassel Mission bombing raid of Sept. 27, 1944, on which 25 B-24 Liberators of the 445th Bomb Group were shot down in a single battle, resulting in the highest one-day losses for a single bomb group in 8th Air Force history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/17/22.

Currently Free.

*Escape Velocity (The Quantum War Book 1) *




  








*A remote colony.
A mysterious threat.
One man is all that stands between destruction and salvation.*

In 2271, space is anything but empty. Exoplanet settlements drive a constant demand for new colonists and unending trade. But the dangers of interstellar expansion are many.

With responsibility for everything from pirates to broken spacecraft, Lieutenant Wyatt Wills doesn't understand his latest orders: perform a covert reconnaissance mission to Juliet, home to twenty million people and humanity's largest presence beyond Earth. All contact has been lost from the other side of the quantum gate. And what few rumors make it through smack of government conspiracies and an uncontrolled pandemic. Some even mention an alien invasion.

It will be up to Wyatt and a hastily-assembled team of replacements to go to Juliet and uncover the truth.

Once there, they may not make it back alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Black Crescent *




  







*Trapped behind enemy lines on an uncharted island! *

Two days ago, rescue skipper Jim McGraw and his crew left on a distress call to save a boat on the high seas. Now, they’ve vanished without a trace! Pulled through a mysterious black wall, they landed on a tropical island overrun by Viking warriors. How can these 21st century rescuers help the desperate islanders take back their nation? _The battle for freedom begins now!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Midlife Dawn: A Paranormal Women’s Fiction Novel (Druid Heir Book 1)*




  








*Shivers of excitement shot up my spine. It was time to draw a line under the past and find a new me.*

By forty, I thought I’d be living my best life. When my idiot husband gambles away our savings, I divorce him and try not to kick him in the nuts when he fights me for custody of my cat. I throw myself into teaching English and survival skills to anyone unlucky enough to land in my night class in godforsaken London.

That is, until my mum dies in a car crash and I suspect foul play. That's when it really gets weird. Mum’s barely cold in the ground when my cat goes missing. To top it all, the Metropolitan Police don’t seem to have heard of the detective investigating the accident. My first instinct is to have a nap and hope it all goes away, but I’m my mother's daughter. Secrets set me off like a bloodhound.

When a mysterious man tells me I’m the last of an ancient magical druid lineage, I laugh in his face, but I’m intrigued. I want to believe there’s more to life than a messy divorce and a dead-end career. It doesn't seem crazy to follow him into the undergrowth in Crystal Palace Park. Not even when I hear my cat telling me to stop.

To avenge my mum and survive a new magical world, I just need to pull on my control pants and hold on for the ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Secret Legacy: The Windhaven Witches Series *




  








_*How the heck did I get into a freaking supernatural academy with no powers?*_


My entire life changed the day a mysterious packet showed up with an acceptance letter to the Windhaven Academy—a fancy school for supernatural kids.

Just one problem. I don't have any supernatural powers.

As if this wasn't enough of a problem, I met a dark, brooding, and totally handsome stranger in the cemetery. I'd be lying if there wasn't some serious chemistry between us. He just sorta _gets me._

Now, both of us want to know what magical abilities I might have. But if I attend Windhaven Academy, it'll mean staying with my estranged father in his creepy ancestral home, and I'm pretty sure it's haunted.

The last time I was there, I barely made it out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*An Invitation To Murder (Lady Katherine Regency Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Lady Katherine only has one week to catch the Pink-Ribbon Killer. Not only to stop the killing, but also to prove her skills at detection to her father and win her dowry and independence.

There’s only one catch—she has to take one last matchmaking job to do it. Never mind that the match is impossible—all the better because if she fails, then no one will seek her services again. The job provides the perfect cover, especially when her peculiar investigatory techniques are mistaken for unconventional matchmaking attempts.

Things would go a lot smoother if she weren’t knee-deep in suspects and thwarted at every turn by a rival matchmaker. But when the killer strikes again, Katherine’s investigation leads down a dangerous path. Too late, she discovers that she has a lot more to lose than her dowry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mansion & Murder: Mrs. Pomolo Investigates *




  








Iris Reeve’s young niece, Nanette, invites Iris and Geneva Pomolo to a birthday party at a lavish estate belonging to Leandra Bosworth. Leandra is a society lady renowned in the community for her charitable work, and she is also Nanette’s boss. *Iris and Geneva—both of them amateur sleuths—are expecting a relaxing weekend getaway in rural Indiana.* But the Bosworth household proves to be anything but relaxing. There’s the aggressive ex-boyfriend who is still hanging around… the daughter who is secretive, anxious, and high-strung… and the teenage granddaughter who seems entirely too invested in boys…

*Iris and Geneva hope to quietly slip away after the party, but things take a dark turn when Leandra is found strangled in her office.* Everyone at the party has a reason for wanting her dead, and all of them are suspects. *As the two women attempt to unpeel the layers of the crime, they uncover mystery after mystery.* What exactly has the security guard been doing in the family guest house? What secret is the granddaughter hiding? Who has been blackmailing various members of the Bosworth family? As signs point more and more to Nanette’s role in the murder, Iris and Geneva must work overtime to exonerate her before she’s imprisoned for a crime she didn’t commit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bad Medicine (Andy Blake Book 1)*




  








Enormous profits from counterfeit prescription drugs secreted into the USA from Canada are funding a Neo-Nazi group dedicated to changing the ethnic face of North America.

Windsor Ontario police inspector Andy Blake is recovering from a line of duty knifing that sends her home to beautiful St. Joseph Island, at the headwaters of Lake Huron. Instead of a peaceful recovery, Andy is thrust into the middle of a murder investigation that involves Grant Stacey, the boy she left behind twenty- five years ago.

The investigation pits her against killers ruthless enough to do anything to keep their supply from Canada intact, as well as the Islanders who are supplying them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Forgotten Roots (Andy Blake Book 2)*




  








It is 1801 when two lives begin a journey that will intersect thirteen years later at the explosive conclusion of America’s war with Britain.

A young bride sets out from Scotland to a Canadian fur trading outpost only to find her life entwined with an intriguing Voyageur. A runaway thug from the streets of Baltimore finds himself in the Ohio Militia, bound for a final showdown with the British in Northern Canada.

The tragic conclusion two hundred years in the past becomes a mystery for present day cop Andrea Blake to solve. History and passion are intertwined in Forgotten Roots.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Culinary Art of Murder: A Fun Detective Cozy (The Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries Book 6) *




  








*A DETECTIVE AGENCY WITH HEART.
AND AN UNCLE WHO'S FALLEN IN LOVE!*

Lee Alvarez goes undercover at a culinary arts school to find out who did in one of the teaching chefs in the dry pantry. *Nasty, nasty.* But it's surely not her uncle’s new lady-friend, now under arrest for the crime!

So on the case and disguised in a ghastly, itchy wig and wearing fake buck teeth,* ace detective Lee Alvarez poses as the new “pearl-diver” or dishwasher,* and tries to ignore her ruined manicure and dishpan hands in order to find the real culprit. When her manicurist sees what Lee's done to her nails, there* just may be one more dead body on the pile!*

But worse, sleuthing at the institute proves to have more pitfalls than whipping up a chocolate soufflé.* Even with the help of the family – that would be her bro, mom, uncle, and delicious new hubby* – it seems every student and teacher has more to hide than just dirty dishes. And she’s dealing with more secrets than sauces.

Even the cats are stymied, although Tugger finds a clue or two in her turned-out whites scattered on the bedroom floor. *Yes, she is even too tired to clean up after herself. *Because this assignment is _way _more than she bargained for!

But Lee just *can’t *leave the more ‘mature’ couple to the fickle finger of fate. She must solve this crime. But* is Lee up to a near-death experience, even if it’s slathered in chocolate? You betcha!*

Together, the charming but eccentric detective family work to clear Tio's new love from going to the hoosegow for a murder she didn't commit.

But can matriarch Lila's stoic determination, computer genius brother’s technical skills, and drop-dead gorgeous former Navy SEAL hubby help Lee to keep this from happening? *Another you betcha!* This is a yummy and rollicking story from Author Haven *that should tantalize any cozy fan.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Drop-Dead Temple of Doom, Book 8 of the Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries *




  








*BEST INDIE BOOK AWARD 2021 BIBA® Mystery/Cozy Mystery Winner!

A MOUTHFUL OF POISON FROG….


WHERE’S THE LAW OF THE JUNGLE?*

Ace detective Lee Alvarez is perfectly cozy at home with her cats when she and her former Navy SEAL husband receive a panicky call from JJ, an archeologist cousin, who’s on assignment deep in the Guatemalan jungle. *The news? JJ is pregnant-- and the father of her child has gone missing in the wilderness.* The site director won’t let JJ call the police, so she asks Lee to travel to the jungle and track down her missing man.

Begging for help from Lee Alvarez sure makes sense--*Lee’s family runs Discretionary Inquiries, a ritzy Silicon Valley P.I. firm.* Lee is the star detective, her Uncle Tio’s on staff as the genius chef, and Lee’s brother, Richard, is a whiz at all things technology. Not to mention the presence of Lee’s very high class, upscale, and frankly scary mother Lila. Who--by the way—steamrolls her way onto Lee’s jungle trip.

A beleaguered Lee, the judgmental and prissy Lila, and Lee’s gorgeous SEAL husband (turned partner-in-crime) depart on the adventure of a lifetime, perfect for cozy mystery armchair travelers. And, once in the jungle, the already-gripping story takes a grisly turn: *the three investigators have barely arrived in the lush, verdant wilderness when they discover a dead man--the assistant to JJ’s missing husband--dressed in traditional Mayan warrior garb with a poisonous frog crammed in his mouth.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mitch Kearns Combat Tracker Series Boxed Set of Thrillers, Volumes 1-3: A Black-Ops Vigilante Justice Series*




  








*If mantracker Mitch Kearns is on your trail then there's no place you can hide*.

*From Bestselling Author JT Sawyer comes this exciting, Black-Ops Thriller Series. With over 400 pages of action adventure, delve into 3 fast-paced thrillers jammed with survival, adventure, and international intrigue.

Meet Mitch Kearns, a former Special Forces Combat Tracker who works for the FBI hunting down notorious criminals. Crossing paths with Israeli agent Dev Leitner, the two seasoned operators join forces to bring down terrorist cells, rogue assassins, and black-ops mercenaries in these adrenaline-soaked novels now available in one boxed set.

*Volume One, Dead in Their Tracks*: FBI Agent Mitch Kearns had just finished teaching a mantracking course and was looking forward to time off when the daughter of a former black-ops mentor shows up on his doorstep in desperate need of help. The Aeneid Corporation, a military contractor that provides mercenaries to third-world governments, wants Devorah Leitner dead and the secrets she carries buried. With his life taking a drastic turn as the two are pursued by trained killers through the desert, Mitch has to use every trick in his arsenal as a former combat tracker to elude their pursuers until they can thwart the sinister plot to launch a terrorist attack on U.S. soil.

*Volume Two, Counter-Strike:* Join Mitch and Dev as they head across the globe in pursuit of a deadly pathogen that has fallen into the wrong hands. From the boreal forest of Sweden to the jungles of Indonesia, the two warriors must pool all of their skills to overcome an adversary bent on releasing a virus that can level humanity.

*Volume Three, The Kill List:* Former combat tracker Mitch Kearns is back in the U.S. visiting a friend at a secluded home in Colorado. Little do they know that there is a killer in their midst who is plotting against them for actions connected with a mantracking case Mitch was involved with a year earlier. With a storm moving in and one of their group dead before nightfall, they must work together to figure out who the traitor is and escape the perilous canyon where they are trapped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Chosen Path: An International Thriller*




  








Some choices change an individual.

Some choices save lives.

Some choices change the course of history.

JT Noh, a Korean-born martial arts instructor with a complicated past, is faced with what seemed to be a simple choice, not knowing where it would lead him nor the impact it would have on the world.

JT follows his gut instinct and gets caught in the wrong place at the wrong time. At first, he is the only suspect in an evolving terror plot. In the end, he is the only hope against disaster.

As events unfold, the choices JT makes cascade from minor to monumental. The more he learns about the diabolical scheme he unwittingly uncovered, the more he realizes world peace hangs in the balance.

With tensions escalating between the United States and North Korea, JT’s unique skills and experience are called upon to thwart catastrophe and avert world war. JT is thrust into a race against the clock with few clues and a cloud of suspicion hanging over him.

Time is precious. He has only a few hours to uncover the secret that will save thousands of lives now and untold millions later.

What must he sacrifice to prevent a catastrophe that could start a global war? What lines must he cross? To what lengths must he go?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pawns in an Ancient Game: A Max Adler WWII Thriller *




  







September 1945 - in the immediate months after the end of World War II, Nazis officers and war criminals fled Germany in the hope of saving themselves and escaping Allied justice.Some of these Nazis secretly made it to the Middle East and Egypt to work for radical Islamic fundamentalists. These radicals intend to create a new Islamic caliphate, prevent the creation of Israel, and throw out the British and French colonialists.One of these Nazi criminals, SS-Colonel Johann von Dietz, controls the process for creating Sarin gas. For his knowledge and expertise, he would be paid well. American OSS Captain Max Adler has been sent to Cairo to do whatever it takes to stop him. The beautiful British MI6 Agent, Sophie Norcross, joins him in this battle.As Max Adler says: “Everything right now focuses on Palestine and Egypt. The British want to hold on to them. The Zionists and the Jews fleeing Europe and Russia want Palestine for themselves. The Arabs and the Zionists want to throw the British out. And the Palestinian Arabs want the Jews out as well. And in Egypt the Muslim Brotherhood, with their intrigues and assassinations, is doing what it can to destabilize an incredibly weak and stupid monarchy. Welcome to the Middle East, it’s just one happy party.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Silent Night (Sam Archer Book 4)*




  








On a cold December morning in New York City, a man is found dead in Central Park. There are no knife or gunshot wounds to his body and no signs of violence. But beside the body is a box containing a cracked vial. Suspecting he died from some sort of biological attack, a lab team screen the body.

What they find is deeply unsettling and terrifying.


Seven months after he left the ARU, Sam Archer is now a 3rd Grade Detective in the NYPD's Counter Terrorism Bureau. However, not everything has gone as expected. Most of his new squad have welcomed him. Others haven't. But when he and the rest of his team are called in urgently and told of the situation all personal differences need to be put aside. It's been confirmed the man in Central Park was killed by an unknown strain of a toxic pneumonic virus. Once inhaled, there is no chance of survival. The victim dies quickly, violently and in agonising pain. There is no antidote. No one knows where it has come from, who planted it in the Park and why. No ransom demands or threats have been received. Archer and his team are ordered to find out who was responsible, and to locate and secure any other strains of the virus that may exist.

However, they are already almost out of time.

Someone is intending to release more of the virus into the city within the next ninety minutes.

As they desperately search for answers, Archer and the rest of his team quickly discover that the cracked vial in the Park was just the start. They are also not alone in wanting to get their hands on the virus. There are others, people with far more sinister motives who are desperate to acquire the virus and who will kill anyone who gets in their way.

As people around him start going down, Archer must battle to stay one step ahead in the race to find the toxic weapon before it is used again. When he and his team finally realise the full horrifying extent of what they’re dealing with and the potentially devastating effects of its release, Archer must do everything he possibly can to stay alive and secure the lethal virus before many more people die.

However, he is already too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Anonymous Source (An Alex Vane Media Thriller Book 1) *




  








*Find the Source. Break the Story. Stay Alive.*

It's one year after the 9/11 attacks and court reporter Alex Vane is fighting to break into the flashy world of TV news. But when he uncovers the scoop of a lifetime, his tightly-controlled world is rocked: his editor buries his story, a source turns up dead, and Alex finds himself at the center of a violent media conspiracy.

As he receives tips from a mysterious source, Alex enlists the help of a captivating professor, Camila Gray. Aided by an Internet genius, a billionaire's sexy widow, and a washed-up sports reporter, Alex and Camila discover a $500-million secret that could derail the largest media merger in history.

It's a secret that unearths dark memories from Alex's past. It's a secret that leads back to the morning of 9/11. And it's a secret that could get them both killed.

_In his debut media thriller, A.C. Fuller brings you a young journalist chasing the biggest story of his career--from the courtrooms of New York City to the beaches of Hawaii, from a crowded newsroom to a lavish boardroom at the top of a media empire._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/17/22.

Currently Free.

*The Mockingbird Drive (An Alex Vane Media Thriller Book 3) *




  








*Five people are dead at a small Las Vegas newspaper...
The police and the media are running with the "official story"...
But Alex Vane is after the truth.*

Alex Vane was once a top investigative journalist. Now he peddles celebrity gossip and clickbait listicles, watching from a distance as his wife moves on with her life - without him. But Alex's past catches up to him when he learns that an old source, James Stacy, has been killed in a random mass shooting.

James left Alex one last scoop: a 50-year-old hard drive that may contain a secret worth killing for...and the name of the one person who can help him access the data. That person is Quinn Rivers, a paranoid and reclusive computer expert who believes the CIA is tracking her every move. And she may be right.

When Alex shows up at her door with the hard drive, armed operatives are right behind him. Now Alex and Quinn are on the run. There is no one to trust, nowhere to hide, and nothing but the hard drive to prove that James Stacy's death wasn't random at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/18/22.

*Always verify prices before clicking Buy. Prices can change at any time.*

Currently Free.

*Ella Rosa and the Song of the Seirenes *




  







_Hitchhiker's meets Guardians in this hilarious and touching science-fiction romp by author and former animator, S. Viola. Ella Rosa is an Earth woman caught up in cosmic intrigue when she rescues two mysterious women from dire circumstances. Together with a crew of misfits led by Noowt, captain of the Eonic Raptor, she navigates an absurd and unpredictable Universe in the hopes of stopping intergalactic war and saving the human race._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Legacy of Pandora: Shan Takhu Legacy: Book One *




  








*For five hundred million years it waited... A discovery that will forever change the course of Humanity.*

Captain Jephora Cochrane retired from FleetCom to command an ice prospecting mission farther into the solar system than humans have ever ventured. His ship, the _Jakob Waltz_, is a new breed of harvester with nearly unlimited potential for making profit in the ice rich field of Neptune’s L-4 Cluster.

After two years working alone in the Trojan Cluster, Cochrane and his crew unexpectedly discover… _something._

Their mission suddenly explodes into chaos as an unknown force grips the ship in a way that defies explanation. Left with no choice but to report in and wait for an answer, Cochrane knows they are so far beyond the edge, that they may never be rescued.

When the reply finally arrives - _from the FleetCom Chancellor personally_ - it only adds to the confusion and leaves Cochrane with no one he can trust. Yet, regardless of his crew’s hidden secrets, he knows he has to push them to new levels if they hope to survive.

Together they must decipher a mysterious secret that has remained buried for a half-billion years on the rim of the solar system.

It will alter the course of the future.

But only if he and his crew can survive long enough for the truth to get out.

*The Expanse and The Arrival meet in a hard sci fi journey where a single discovery changes the destiny of civilization. *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nick Spool: Galactic Private Eye *




  








Something for everyone, Mystery, Science Fiction, Suspense and Fantasy.

*Nick Spool Private Eye*. An investigator tries to solve a murder, but is shocked when the truth isn't a simple who-done-it. There could be intergalactic consequences.

*Strange Kin* A boy grows up knowing he's different, but does not know why. One day he gets a visit by someone claiming to be his father, His father is not the loving kind one that a boy hopes to have, but someone who might be out to kill him to hide an ancient secret.

*Guardian of the Portal *A man guards a portal into another dimension, not knowing that it is a place where there is a better life. But why is no one ever returning?

*The Long Drought* After a long drought, in a small town, animals are acting funny and people are starting to disappear. 

*Child of the Visito*r A visitor holds secrets that only his nurse is beginning to understand.

*Spanish Gold* A pact that a group of soldiers took when they discover a bag of gold while hiding in a barn in Germany during the war. But is the gold cursed?

*Goat War of Rum Water Springs* You've never heard of Rum Water Springs, and here's why.

*Chef.* A single man buys a robot to do his cooking, but things don't go exactly as he planned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Surge *




  








*We knew they were coming one day; we had just never imagined anything like…this.*
Joanna Marks always had a knack for terrible timing. After all, she did get pregnant and run off at 16. With her husband recently deceased, she and her child head back home ten years later… just in time for the invasion.

Sheriff Wayne can never share how he'd known about the Chinese forces before they stormed his beloved little Florida town. The locals would think he was crazy. However, when their harmless city is put under military lockdown, he's not the only one who finds the whole invasion suspicious.

As Joanna and Wayne team up to uncover the truth, they must venture into a terrifying world that defies reality. Moreover, if they journey too deep, they may never make it out alive…

_The Surge_ is a post-apocalyptic thriller novel with a dash of horror. If you like shocking twists, gritty characters, and pulse-pounding suspense, then you'll love Willow Rose's spine-tingling story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*3 Minutes to Midnight: Urban Fantasy Midnight Trilogy Book 1 *




  








*A small Dublin pub …

… holds the key to humanity’s survival.

Who will learn its secret?*

Half vampire, half fae, Phoenix is an abomination in the eyes of the supernatural community. Screw them! She’s more than happy to play human in the cosy Irish pub she calls home.

At least until an annoying werewolf comes knocking.

Because Phoenix may be done with the supernatural world, but it’s not quite done with her.

Her birth has triggered a prophecy, and now the clock is ticking. Humanity will be the first to suffer for her existence.

Everything, and everyone, she loves is in danger, and as the body count rises Phoenix must learn to embrace the darkest parts of herself.

Or lose it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bad Vampire: A Snarky Paranormal Detective Story (A Cat McKenzie Novel Book 1) *




  








*A rookie cop. A team of supernatural detectives. Recalcitrant baby vampires on the loose.*

My name is Cat McKenzie, and I’ve been a very bad girl…

No, not in the I-need-a-spanking way...pervert.

Nope, my kind of bad got my partner killed on my first day of the job. And now I’m getting punished by being thrown in as human liaison to PIG — the Paranormal Investigative Group.

Seriously, what were my superiors thinking?

I’m not going to lie: I hate all supernatural beings, but especially those cocky ones like my new partner happens to be. Between baby vampires terrorizing school events, my truck getting totalled and demon sex clubs, I wonder who the hell I pissed off in a different life.

But when the vampire threat becomes personal, I'm hell bent on getting to the bottom of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Cutthroat Business: A Savannah Martin Novel (Savannah Martin Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Savannah Martin has always been a good girl, doing what was expected and fully expecting life to fall into place in its turn. But when her perfect husband turns out to be a lying, cheating slimeball—and bad in bed to boot—Savannah kicks the jerk to the curb and embarks on life on her own terms. With a new apartment, a new career, and a brand new outlook on life, she’s all set to take the world by storm.* *If only the world would stop throwing her curveballs...*

Everyone has warned new-minted realtor Savannah Martin that real estate is a cutthroat business. But Savannah doesn’t think she’s supposed to take the warning literally ... until an early morning phone call sends her to an empty house on the ‘bad’ side of town, where she finds herself standing over the butchered body of a competitor, face to face with the boy her mother always warned her about.

Rafe Collier is six feet three inches of testosterone and trouble; tall, dark, and dangerous, with a murky past and no future—not the kind of guy a perfect Southern Belle should want to tangle with. In any way. But wherever Savannah turns, there he is, and making no bones about what he wants from her.

Now Savannah must figure out who killed real estate queen Brenda Puckett, make a success of her new career, and avoid getting killed—or kissed—by Rafe, all before the money in her savings account runs out and she has to go back to selling make-up at the mall. _"_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Admit to Mayhem: Lillian Dove Mystery, Book One: ADMIT TO MAYHEM: Eyewitness to arson plummets Lillian Dove into an historical murder case, giving twists ... (Lillian Dove Mystery Series 1)




  




*

*"It's one thing to ADMIT life is a rollercoaster. Another thing to go for the ride."*
Can a good deed turn deadly? *You bet!*

I stopped to save someone in a burning house, became an eyewitness to arson, lost my job, and found my mother stalked by a cold-case killer. To save her, I needed to uncover secrets from the past; but, I ended involved in a murder about to happen.

Can a good deed turn deadly? Not if *LILLIAN DOVE *has anything to say about it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Beachfront Bakery: A Killer Cupcake (A Beachfront Bakery Cozy Mystery—Book 1) *




  








BEACHFRONT BAKERY: A KILLER CUPCAKE is the debut novel in a charming and hilarious new cozy mystery series by #1 bestselling author Fiona Grace, whose bestselling Murder in the Manor (A Lacey Doyle Cozy Mystery) has nearly 200 five star reviews.

Allison Sweet, 34, a sous chef in Los Angeles, has had it up to here with demeaning customers, her demanding boss, and her failed love life. After a shocking incident, she realizes the time has come to start life fresh and follow her lifelong dream of moving to a small town and opening a bakery of her own.

When Allison spots a charming, vacant storefront on the boardwalk near Venice, she wonders if she could really start life anew. Feeling like it’s a sign, and a time to take a chance in life, she goes for it.

Yet Allison did not anticipate the wild ride ahead of her: the boardwalk, filled with fun and outrageous characters, is pulsing with life, from the Italian pizzeria owners on either side of her who vie for her affection, to the fortune tellers and scheming rival bakery owner nearby. Allison yearns to just focus on her delicious new pastry recipes and keep her struggling bakery afloat—but when a murder occurs right near her shop, everything changes.

Implicated, her entire future at stake, Allison has no choice but to investigate to clear her name. As an orphaned dog wanders into her life, a devoted new sidekick with a knack for solving mysteries, she starts her search.

Will they find the killer? And can her struggling bakery survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Who Threw Draco Down the Chimney? (Darya Nandkarni's Misadventures Book 3) *




  








_♥ A slow-burn atmospheric literary mystery. With armchair travel, intriguing characters, small-town noir, and a troubled heroine. For those who love a compulsive story told in beautiful prose. ♥



*Sibiu, Romania. 1947.

A boy’s dead body is discovered in the chimney of an abandoned farmhouse.

Sixty years later, more bodies are discovered in the same place.

Who did it then? Who is doing it now?

Can it be the same killer, or is it another, inspired by the first?*_

A backpacker is missing. Impressed by Darya’s past exploits, the owner of the missing boy's hostel tasks Darya to look for him.

After some digging, Darya leads the police to an old farmhouse. They find the backpacker’s two-week-old dead body wedged inside the chimney. Along with two others.

The locals think it is the devil’s work. Darya knows not to trust local superstitions, of which there are many. But the crime is so diabolical, so unique, it begs the question: who could be doing this?

Darya needs to find out urgently before she is forced to leave Sibiu. And as she races to solve the mystery, she has to make sure she doesn’t let new friendships or the town's insidious secrets get in her way.


*If you love slow-burn, atmospheric mysteries, you’ll love the Darya Nandkarni series. They will transport you to a different place, keeping you up nights, not letting go, until you’ve solved the mystery along with Darya.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*To Kill A Labrador: A Marcia Banks and Buddy Mystery (The Marcia Banks and Buddy Mysteries Book 1)*




  








_Training service dogs shouldn't be dangerous..._

Marcia Banks likes to think of herself as a normal person, even though she has an unusual name (pronounced Mar-see-a, not Marsha) and a rather abnormal vocation. She trains service dogs for military veterans with PTSD.

And when the former Marine owner of her first trainee is accused of murdering his wife, and Marcia gets sucked into an even more abnormal avocation–amateur sleuth.

Called in to dog-sit the Labrador service dog, Buddy, she’s outraged that his veteran owner is being presumed guilty until proven innocent. With Buddy’s help, she tries to uncover the real killer. Even after the hunky local sheriff politely tells her to butt out, Marcia keeps poking around.

Until the killer finally pokes back... (Note: no dogs die in this series; the titles are take-offs from classic book, movie, song titles.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Devil Himself *




  








"Take care, brother. What you did was worthy of a demon. But I am the Devil himself."

Jack Finch has returned to Greystones on the East Coast of Ireland. As a pariah. A murderer. He has lost his wife, his daughter, his home. But he has new skills now. And before the week is out he will revenge himself on the man who framed him and took his place in his bed. The man who he calls brother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Perfect Record: A DCI Jones novel (The DCI Jones Casebook Book 1)*




  








*A case of diamonds, deception and death for DCI Jones*

London mobster and diamond enthusiast DB Parrish is on the hunt for a skilled safecracker. The right man for the job is proving hard to find.

Genius locksmith Sean Freeman has fallen on hard times. Bankrupt and desperate, he’s looking for a lucrative opportunity. When Freeman crosses Parrish’s path, he gets an offer he can’t refuse. But with great reward comes even greater risks.

While Freeman is cracking safes, determined DCI David Jones and his trusted colleague DS Phil Cryer are hard at work cracking cases in the Serious Crimes Unit. When they hear of a series of unsolved jewel thefts, they know there’s a chance the culprits could strike next in their jurisdiction.

Freeman and Jones are both at the very top of their game. But somebody’s perfect record is about to suffer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Amazing Detective (The Detective Jericho Series Book 5) *




  








“The discovery of a body on a Long Island beach leads a detective into a complex murder investigation with possible ties to drug trafficking…An entertaining mystery with an engaging hero and deftly handled plot twists.”—Kirkus Reviews

Praised by the East Hampton Star as an “amazing detective” for his expertise in crime-solving, Jericho is hard-pressed to live up to his reputation, by two separate cases. One is a homicide, involving a corpse found buried near a hiking trail in Montauk. The other deals with the complex interactions of competing sinister and violent drug cartels. Jericho comes face to face with homicide, gang wars, human trafficking, immigration issues, and racial tensions. Things come to a boiling point in this twisty story, until the life of the amazing detective himself is in serious jeopardy. As in all Jericho novels, the ending is shocking and unexpected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Spies Like Me: A Young Adult Spy Thriller Adventure (The Gems Spy Series Book 1) *




  








*Can she bring these girls together?* When she discovers her father's plane crash wasn't an accident, sixteen-year-old Emma wants to punish those responsible. Even if it means becoming a spy for a mysterious organization known as *The Authority*.

They want Emma to join *the Gems...*four young women who know how to handle themselves in dangerous situations. Like sneaking into a mountain stronghold to stop terrorists from incinerating the world's food supply.

The Authority thinks Emma is the missing link to make this team work.

*Emma thinks The Authority is her only chance for revenge.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/18/22.

*Always verify prices before clicking Buy. Prices can change at any time.*

Currently Free.

*MRF Shadow Troop: The untold true story of top secret British military intelligence undercover operations in Belfast, Northern Ireland, 1972-1974*




  








*Some thought it stood for ‘Military Reconnaissance Force’, others ‘Mobile Reconnaissance Force’. Many people thought it didn’t exist at all..*

For decades there has been argument in the media and amongst politicians about the possible existence and extent of a shoot-to-kill policy in Northern Ireland. _MRF Shadow Troop_ confirms there was such an agenda in the early, chaotic days of British military intervention across the Irish Sea. But amongst the mountain of speculation there is little of any accuracy or authority relating to this period.

The speculation about the unit’s name and mission only added to the uncertainty amongst their targets: members of the Provisional Irish Republican Army, the IRA, the provos. Simon Cursey was recruited into the Military Reaction Force — the unit’s true name — in 1972. This book is his personal account of his time with the group and in it he reveals the truth about their operations — the briefings, missions, political wrangling, and government-sanctioned law-bending.

With documents and photographs to corroborate all his revelations, _MRF Shadow Troop_ is a fascinating, exciting but above all accurate historical text about the pioneers of counter-terrorism.

*Simon Cursey* joined the British Army at the age of 15, direct from school. By the time he was 19, he was an NCO in an infantry unit and travelled to Canada, Africa and most of Europe. When he was 21, he was singled out, selected and trained for a covert, undercover, counter-terrorist unit; the long-denied Military Reaction Force (MRF) which was a short lived British Military Intelligence counter-terrorist unit, formed in the most dramatic period of The Troubles in Northern Ireland, from 1971 to 1974. Influenced by friends, Simon decided to write this book because of the years of lies and misinformation surrounding the MRF and its activities, also to honour the brave men he had the pleasure to work alongside. After his time in the MRF and a few difficult years adjusting back into uniform, Simon decided to leave the British Army to follow other interests and now lives in a peaceful Alpine village in Italy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Black Table (The Black Table series Book 1) *




  








Jon and Gus, science fiction fans from Finland with a penchant for fist bumping and pop culture references, travel to the Portland Comic Con where tragedy strikes. Their hero, Dr Wells, suffers a heart attack. With his dying breath, the doctor exhorts Jon to “find the …” as he pushes a book into Jon’s hands. Following clues inscribed in the book, Jon and Gus discover an alien structure with a mysterious Black Table which they accidently activate, transporting them to an alien world.

Jumping from world to world via the Black Table galactic transportation network, Jon and Gus embark on the adventure of a lifetime where they encounter monsters, alien tech, giant vessels made of water and make new friends. But those friends are facing an unstoppable and mindless enemy. An enemy that is destroying the galaxy, and Earth is next in its path.

Can two fans from Finland save the day? Black Table is a rollicking yarn of two likeable, wise-cracking friends who like nothing better than pranking each other. That is, except when they are not doing something more serious, like saving the universe.

*JOIN THE FIGHT, JOIN THE BLACK TABLE NETWORK!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dispatches from a Future War *




  








There are worse fates than death.

There was Mike who had 'died' three times and he didn't want to do it again.

There was Maria who was having a hard time distinguishing between virtual deaths and the real thing.

There was Juan who salvaged the 'dead' only to see them returned to the front. He didn't know how much longer he could do it.

Christian McCloud was a cyberpunk journalist he was no soldier. He fashioned downloads from celebrities memories. People all over the world paid good money to experience someone famous for a few hours. Now he was in the middle of a war. Instead of celebrities memories he was downloading the memories of the young men and women fighting this war but technology had changed the rules. War had always been about living and dying now technology was blurring the lines between the two.

Christian found himself straddling that line with these young soldiers trying to tell their stories.When Christian downloaded their memories they were changing him in ways he didn't understand. He was becoming one of them. He wasn't sure he could survive their memories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crossing In Time: A Genre-Bending Love Story (Between Two Evils Book 1) *




  








*The past isn't over; it's an opening. The future isn't hidden; it's a trap.
If she ever wants to see him again, she'll have to take the risk.

"Engaging, Funny, Romantic & Harrowing"*
_~Publishers Weekly Starred Review_

After reconnecting with the one-that-got-away—and then losing him in a pandemic—middle-aged Iz struggles to survive in a remote mountain cabin. As loneliness and despair set in, she finds hope in caring for abandoned pets—until a man appears and offers her a one-way trip to the past.

With humanity teetering on the edge, she gives up everything in an attempt to alter the dystopian present—and see her missing lover once more.

As time runs out, she's whisked into a coffin-like machine set to plunge deep into her past. (A neural net insists she is humankind's best hope. No one knows why.) They neglect to mention the time machine has been activated once before—with deadly results.

Miraculously, she awakens on a pristine beach—buck naked and suffering radiation-like side-effects—but 20 years younger! With only hours to live, she must persuade a young man to modify their future relationship and thereby set off a chain of events that will prevent the pandemic.

Our young hero falls hard for her (what guy could resist a smart, middle-aged woman in a newly acquired vixen's body?) until she blurts out that she's from the future and here to "fix" him.

Turns out, it's not him that needs fixing; it's her—and it's far too late for that.

Or is it?


*Content Warning*
This book contains material that may be disturbing to some and, in movie form, would be rated *NC-17* for strong language, nudity, sexual situations, and violence. It includes attempted sexual assault, abduction, intense physical danger, miscarriage, confinement, a pandemic, religious fanaticism (Christian), government incompetence bordering on malice, mistreated animals, gun violence, near drowning, and (human) death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Demonic Indemnity *




  








Demon boss. Bloodsucking coworkers. Supernatural insurance is scary business...

As the first human in 3,200 years to work in the Special Investigations Unit of Crimson Seal Insurance, Tim Lovecraft knows his days of processing run-of-the-mill claims for werewolf maulings and poltergeist home invasions are over.

SIU is where they investigate the toughest and scariest claims, like supernatural identity theft (aka demonic possession), exsanguinations (total and partial), zombification, and death or injury by cursed artefacts of all kinds.

Despite the new job, Tim’s life is not easy. His new boss is a literal demon with no regard for the company’s scent-free workplace policy. His brother is a lazy, unemployed vampire who won’t move his coffin out of Tim’s apartment. His coworkers are a motley collection of werewolves and ghouls. And his mother won’t stop trying to set him up with psychics from her chain of spiritualist day spas.

Tim badly wants to make a good impression by solving his first case. When he gets caught between a powerful cult trying to resurrect an ancient entity and a demon mob boss who wants him dead, Tim knows he is seriously increasing his odds of statistically expected mortality.

Demonic Indemnity is another hilariously horrific tale from Craig McLay, author of award-winning international bestsellers Village Books, The Donnelly Tontine and other books you should read immediately.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Vesik Series: Books 1-3 (Vesik Series Box Set Book 1) *




  








*A crashed wedding. A scorned vampire. A necromancer's fury...*

Damian Vesik is no hero. At least, not according to the magical community that turns a blind eye to his battles against evil. So he chalks it up as one more thankless mission when he’s forced to stop his vampire sister from murdering her ex’s entire bridal party…

Infiltrating the ceremony to protect the innocent, Damian uncovers something more sinister than a massacre. With the help of his berserker fairy friend, he'll need to prevent an unholy union between ancient demons and the walking dead.

Damian has one chance to stop his sister and ruin the wedding before one hell of an afterparty dooms the world.

_Days Gone Bad_ is the first book in the savagely funny _Vesik_ urban fantasy series. If you like gritty action, undead enemies, and plenty of snark, then you’ll love Eric R. Asher’s heart-stopping tale.

Love audiobooks? Get the first 8 Vesik novels in one giant bundle with Vesik: The Dufris Years.

_Wolves and the River of Stone (Book 2)_
*A jilted ex. An undead army. Never date the damned...*

Zola thought not seeing her ex-boyfriend Philip for 150 years meant he got the hint that they were over. Or, better yet, that he had taken her advice and dropped dead. No such luck. Not only is he back, he has kidnapped Zola and is using her as a pawn in his plan to raise an army to scour humanity from the earth.

Damian Vesik is ready to take Philip on, but he won’t be doing it alone. Flanked by a pack of snarling and snapping werewolves, they are headed to an old battlefield at Stones River to put an end to Philip’s twisted agenda. If they don’t get there in time, however, Zola’s reputation—and life—hang in the balance.

_Winter's Demon (Book 3)_
*A haunted sanctuary. A deranged god. Some things can never be undone ...*

The horrors Damian has defeated—or caused—with his own hands are nothing compared to what’s coming. Philip brought his reign of terror down in an assault on Damian’s family. Now, an enraged necromancer hungers for retribution.

Philip’s twisted agenda is far from finished. He and his army of necromancers are on the move, descending on the world as harbingers of a great darkness. Aligning himself with Ezekiel, the mad god, Philip plans to unleash a power that will bring mankind to its knees.

Now they must seek out an old ally who may hold their only hope of salvation, and perhaps allow Damian and Zola to prevent Ezekiel’s return. As Philip’s ever-growing horde of demons emerge, however, they’ll have to hope their combined efforts will be enough.

*Read The Vesik Series: Books 1-3 to dance with darkness today!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Thief of Cahraman: A Retelling of Aladdin (Fairytales of Folkshore Book 1) *




  








_*The Selection meets Aladdin*_
*ONE MONTH. ONE PRINCE. FIFTY CONTESTANTS. AN IMPOSSIBLE HEIST.*
_You have been summoned to Sunstone Palace to compete in our search for the future Queen of Cahraman._

After years on the run, Adelaide thinks her lonely and dangerous life as a thief is finally over. But her world is upended when a witch steals her away to a faraway kingdom, to perform an impossible heist. If Adelaide fails, her newfound family would be sacrificed to a beast. To complete her mission, she’s forced to assume the role of a noblewoman and enter a royal competition. The prize is the hand of the elusive Crown Prince. Elimination means certain death. As the witch’s literal deadline approaches, Adelaide has one last gamble to save the day, and to escape to a new life with Cyrus, the handsome and mysterious fellow thief who stole her heart. But everything falls apart when the prince finally reveals himself…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*PERILS IN PROVENCE: A World Traveler Cozy Mystery (book 1) *




  








*It’s not easy to go from making peach pies to investigating mysteries in Provence.*

A dangerous past life. A new mysterious boss. An old chateau with some very suspicious characters. Jennifer was happy working as a baker at the Ravenwood Inn, but when fate comes calling in the form of Gable Landon, she’s ready to jump at the new career he offers. Soon she’s globetrotting from Oregon to Bruges, then on to Provence to assess a rundown property her boss might want to buy. The charm of southern France and its food and landscape is almost intoxicating, and it doesn’t hurt that she’s made a new friend, a French bulldog named Orly. What Jennifer hadn’t expected, though, was stone cold murder.

Clean language, and only rated PG because hey, there’s a murderer running around in this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Saving Grace (A Katie Connell Caribbean Mystery): A What Doesn't Kill You Mystery *




  








*When fate hands tightly wound attorney and certified hot mess Katie Connell an unexpected second chance in the Caribbean, will she find herself, or will a killer find her?*

_"Katie is the first character I have absolutely fallen in love with since Stephanie Plum!" -- Stephanie Swindell, Bookstore Owner_

Texas attorney and sloppy drinker Katie Connell’s career just melted down before her eyes. After very public failure during a doomed celebrity trial and a heart-wrenching breakup, she avoids rehab by retreating to the tropical island where her parents tragically died. But when she arrives, it becomes obvious that her parents’ supposed accident was cold and calculated. As Katie sorts through the clues, she gets help from an unexpected source: a spirited house named Annalise. Between the kindred ghost, a local singing sensation, and a handsome chef, the quirks of the island throw the former attorney for a major loop. Can Katie pick up the pieces of her life and solve her parents’ murder as part of her fresh new start?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Going All In: A Samantha Summers Murder Mystery (Samantha Summers Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Basketball all-star, husband, millionaire...murderer?*

Three-time all-star professional basketball player Trey Williams has an idyllic life, a beautiful, intelligent, loving wife, a gorgeous home, and People Magazine voted him The Sexiest Man of the Year. But when his housekeeper, Anita Sanchez – a woman who accused him of fathering her unborn child – is murdered, it all comes crashing down.

On the verge of losing everything, he reaches out to Samantha Summers, a smart-ass private investigator, ex-cop, and disbarred lawyer, who knows how to solve mysteries. What she doesn’t know is the seamy side of professional sports. Sam invites her housemate and best friend, professional gambler Chancy Evans, to assist her with the case.

Sam and Chancy’s investigation takes them to the dark underbelly of professional sports and the sinister characters who operate behind the scenes. With every clue they uncover, it appears as if the police have arrested the right person – the evidence against Trey is overwhelming.

Who is the person who’s so keen to see Trey’s life ruined? And how far will that person go to make sure Sam and Chancy don’t solve the mystery?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Donnelly Tontine (Donnelly Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Criminology-student-turned-criminal Nick Donnelly’s plan to quit staging car accidents to rip off insurance companies gets a major boost when he’s named as one of the inheritors of the Donnelly estate – a crumbling old castle on a private island off the stormy Irish coast.

On the plus side, the estate is rumored to include the legendary Emerald Viper, a priceless necklace once owned by Cleopatra.

The catch? The necklace is cursed. The castle is haunted. The will has an expiry date…and so do the other inheritors, who start dropping dead under strange and grisly circumstances. Also, he’s not really Nick Donnelly (identity theft is one of his specialties).

If it takes a crook to catch one, then Nick is going to have to use all his extra-legal skills to survive the weekend and get his hands on the fortune. Cut off from civilization with suspects that include a flaky lifestyle guru, a boozy televangelist, a one-eyed police officer, a flirty law student and a disgraced scientist with an abnormal fixation on his poisonous tropical spider, Nick doesn’t have anyone he can trust except his erstwhile partner-in-crime, Fogel, who should not be trusted even when not in the presence of priceless jewellery.

The Donnelly Tontine is a hilarious and action-packed mystery from Craig McLay, the award-winning and internationally best-selling author of Village Books, Deadline and other books you should read immediately.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Thirst for Sin (Touch of Evil Book 1)*




  








*USA Today Bestselling Author Kennedy Layne brings you a page-turning thriller that touches evil in a way that you couldn’t imagine…*

Brooklyn Sloane works as a special consultant to the FBI as one of the most adept profilers in the agency’s history. She had been recruited at a relatively young age from her career in academics, but her colleagues have no idea the disturbing motive for her success.

While her current investigation into a cold-blooded serial killer garners the attention of the media, Brook is able to discover the unsub’s first kill. When a tragic shooting takes place involving one of the agents assigned to the case, Brook finds herself unexpectedly out in the field searching for evidence that will eventually lead her to a viable suspect.

As Brook moves closer to her target, her own troubling past is breathing its familiar breath down the back of her neck until she finds herself at a crossroad with the very transgression that shaped her moral fiber. As her past and present collide, which one will rid her of the sin that stains her soul?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Missing: A Serial Killer Crime Novel (Private Investigator Mason Black Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*The clock is ticking. They’re still missing.*

After handing in his detective badge, Mason Black now lives a stable life as a private investigator. But when the bodies of two children are discovered with messages written in blood, the pattern of a familiar killer emerges.

Now, the Carter twins are missing, and only Mason can help. With his unique knowledge of the killer, he has an advantage over the San Francisco Police Department. While his marriage falls apart, he must choose between repairing his life or opening doors that were meant to stay closed. There’s just one problem; neither solution will restore his faith in humanity.

*The Lullaby Killer is on the hunt, and Mason Black is always a step behind. As the trail reveals shocking secrets and surprising twists, you’ll be holding your breath for the entirety of this gut-wrenching detective thriller.*

_*Missing* was previously published as *Hush* and has since undergone developmental edits to bring the reader a fresh new experience. This novel is the first installment of an ongoing series._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Jeri Howard Anthology: Books 1-5 (The Jeri Howard Anthology Series Book 1) *




  








The first five AWARD-WINNING Jeri Howard murder mysteries are now available at an *unbelievable bargain*!

Tough-as-nails Oakland PI Jeri Howard made a splash in Janet Dawson’s first book, winning *Best First PI Novel from the Private Eye Writers of America*. The next four mysteries only get more enticing!

*“A welcome addition to this tough genre.” *_-The New York Times Book Review_

Dawson’s Oakland is noir and brooding, while *Jeri’s as savvy as Sam Spade, with something of Spade’s seen-it-all outlook.*

"Jeri combines V.I.'s *social conscience* with Kinsey's *badass attitude and a snappy narrative voice.*.." -_Maureen Corrigan, Washington Post Book World_

*Readers who tear through offbeat detective novels featuring hard-boiled women sleuths will flip for Jeri Howard, especially if they enjoy Sue Grafton, Robert Dugoni, T.R. Ragan, Marcia Muller, and Sara Paretsky. The first half of this unforgettable series has never been on sale at a price like this!*



*KINDRED CRIMES*

A puzzling missing persons case--a wife who disappears with the grocery money--keeps winding backward, revealing brand new secrets as fast as ancient skeletons can fall out of closets.


*TILL THE OLD MEN DIE*

The grisly murder of a sedate, widowed history professor, is written off as a random street crime until a woman turns up at his university, claiming to be his widow and demanding access to his "papers."



*TAKE A NUMBER*

Out of loyalty to a former client, Jeri takes on a nasty divorce case. The soon-to-be ex-husband winds up with a bullet in his back, and the prime suspect is Jeri's client.



*DON'T TURN YOUR BACK ON THE OCEAN*

Jeri is looking to catch a respite from the PI life to relax and visit family in lovely Monterey on the California coast. Now, what's the worst thing that could happen on a PI's vacation? A dead body on the beach, most likely.



*NOBODY'S CHILD*

Is a Jane Doe uncovered at a construction site the body of her client's long-lost daughter Maureen? If so, what's become of Maureen's two-year-old daughter?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Beltane Choice: An Action-Packed Adventure in Roman Britain (Celtic Fervour Series Book 1) *




  








*“I'm breathless at the pace, originality and wealth of detail - and in awe at the amount of research the author has undertaken. A fast-moving story full of energy and excitement.”

An impossible quest. A heartless bargain. A ruthless occupation.

AD 71 Is anything fair in war...and love? *
Nara finds herself cast out from her priestess home and now must face a totally different lifestyle. For her future to be successful, she seeks a very special warrior. The Rites of the *Beltane Festival* are fast approaching but when a calamity happens, her hunt seems impossible.

Lorcan – a Brigante enemy – captures Nara. He plans to use her as bargain with her Selgovae tribe when unity of the northern tribes is needed to face the invading legions of Rome. Nara’s father agrees to the arrangement but sets absurd conditions. When battle at Whorl against the Romans looms…
*Will Nara have her Beltane choice?*

The adventures of the Garrigill Clan begin…


*“…combines a very human and personal story with a very believable vision of Late Iron Age society in Northern Britain.”*

Admirers of the tales of Rosemary Sutcliffe, Susan King and Michelle Willingham will love The Beltane Choice. Engross yourself in a less well-known historical era, and experience the adventures of other Garrigill warriors in the Celtic Fervour Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cellar:A Civil War Adventure*




  







May 1863: Private Ike Lowery, a Union Infantryman from Illinois, wakes up in a strange place, short on memories, weak from hunger and blood loss from a head wound, and with a broken leg. He discovers that he is the "guest" of a Confederate widow in whose dooryard his squad was ambushed. Ike worries about his sanity due to his memory loss and the constant commentary in his head from a fallen comrade who finds Ike's situation amusing. Ike soon learns that Mrs. Pendleton has wounds of her own and that her charity towards her visitor has limits and she has ulterior motives that could be hazardous to the young soldier as he fights for his life and his sanity in.....The Cellar.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Private Sam: A Civil War Novel *




  








The bloodiest battle of the Civil War. A soldier with a dangerous secret identity. Will Sam survive to reveal the truth?

The Battle of Shiloh, 1862. Private Sam Woods is just like any other Union soldier: determined, frightened, and hungry. But there's one notable difference: Private Sam is actually Samantha, a fact she's kept hidden for months. Staring down a life of forced marriage and mistreatment, she saw enlistment as her best chance for escape. And compared to the hardships she left behind, military life thus far has been a breeze...

But the wiry young recruit isn't prepared for the horrors of Shiloh, and neither is her handsome tentmate Jake, who she happens to be falling for. As the dangers of war loom and an unhinged soldier discovers her secret, Sam finds herself separated from the man she loves. With a harrowing fight raging all around her, can she fight her way back to Jake or will she die trying?

Private Sam is a dramatic standalone historical novel. If you like romance against all odds, tales of perseverance, and characters inspired by real people, then you'll love C.G. Richardson's compelling Civil War story!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Tips You Must Know About MS Word (401 Non Fiction Series Book 5) *




  








Tips You Must Know About Ms Word


●Microsoft Word plays an essential task in today’s digital world. No matter if you are a student or a professional or simply a teacher or name anyone, you are most probably using Microsoft Word in one way or the other.

●Microsoft Word is an essential tool for creating all types of documents like letters, memos, reports, term papers, typesetting novels, magazines, etc. It is a specialized aid for formatting the documents in different ways; does spelling and grammar check to produce standard and error-free documents. It has an in-built thesaurus for finding appropriate synonyms to replace repetitive words/phrases.

●Moreover, it provides a word count feature for a statistical report of the documents. Additionally, it has drawing and graphics editing tools to give a touch of graphics or images to go with the documents. Not only it has sounds and video handling tools to add multimedia features to a document, but numerous wizards and tools for creating and distributing merged faxes, form letters, labels, and envelopes are also there to give it an upper hand.

●With MS Word, one can even import files or objects from other programs and use them in their documents easily. The MS Word also provides facilities for exporting documents to other packages, e.g., Lotus Notes, WordPerfect.

●But you must be wondering how to use it in the best possible manner to reap the greatest profit in your business or for an aspiring business student or entrepreneur. Then this book is the right choice for you. The book has an extensive list of tips and tricks to help you out in learning the smartest way of using the word. The book covers all basic terms and terminologies in a detailed way.

●This book follows the Core as well as Elective Courses of prestigious institutions like Wharton and Harvard Business Schools. It will provide you with a self-motivated way of studying the MBA course, unescorted by lengthy cum costly traditional Courses, thus equipping you with the freedom of space and time. This book is a part of 'The Complete MBA Coursework Series'.

●Knowing how it works and how best possible it can be out to use is the most essential skill you may be employing yourself into. So read this book to learn great tricks about smarter use of Microsoft Word. The best part is that you get the flexibility to choose your time and space to learn the skills. So, it does not disturb your routine while you hone a new skill set.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/20/22.

Currently Free.

*DON'T LIE TO ME (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 1) *




  








*This #1 Amazon bestseller has more than 5000+ five-star reviews on Goodreads and Amazon.
When twelve-year-old Sophie Williams went on a Girl Scout summer camp, she never returned home.*
Three months later, her body is found inside her sleeping bag in the most frequented area of Cocoa Beach, and the town is outraged.

The girl isn't just any child. She's the town's most beloved surf idol, and it was believed that she could be the next Kelly Slater.

As another child, the son of a well-known senator is kidnapped, and the parents receive a disturbing video, *FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas* — who has just returned to her hometown, divorced and out of a job — plunges into the investigation, breaking her promise to her children not to do police work again.

With her old flame Matt Miller in charge, local law enforcement are the ones who ask for her help in a case so unsettling that only she can solve it. But the deeper they dig, the deadlier it becomes for Matt and Eva Rae.

_Soon, everyone she holds dear is in grave danger as this case hits a little too close to home._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Earth Alone (Earthrise Book 1) *




  








They came from deep space. They came to destroy us.

Fifty years ago, bloodthirsty aliens devastated the Earth. Most of humanity perished. We fell into darkness.

But now we rise from the ashes. Now we fight back.

Marco Emery was born into the war. After his mother is killed, he joins the Human Defense Force, Earth's ragtag army. Emery must survive basic training, become a soldier, and finally face the aliens in battle.

Against the alien onslaught, Earth stands alone. But we will fight. We will rise. We will win.

If you loved _Ender's Game_, _Starship Troopers_, and _Old Man's War_, you'll love _Earthrise_, a new military science fiction series. From a _USA Today_ bestselling author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crimsy: A near-future sci fi adventure*




  








*LAWYERS, GOVERNMENTS, AND TRILLIONAIRES *battle a young scientist and her research team for ownership and control of the greatest discovery in history.

*FOUND IN SPACE , ca 2030-something...*
Politics, marsquakes, dust storms, and landslides: PhD-to-be Jen Z and her fellow researchers have come through it all to find life on Mars.

Their years-long quest may have even bigger implications than anyone imagined. The harmless Martian microbe they discovered—scientific name Crimsococcus halocryophilus, nickname Crimsy—may have brought the first life to Earth, hitching a ride on rocks or dust from the Red Planet billions of years ago.

But to find out for sure means studies and tests in labs here at home.

Not so fast, say nations and corporations who helped finance the mission. They’re holding our history-making visitor hostage on a space station orbiting Earth, while threatening a colossal battle for control, of patent rights and bragging rights.

How do six scientists and three space station astronauts—as resourceful as they are dedicated—fight governments, lawyers, Homeland Security, the FBI—and two trillionaires with hidden agendas?

How will they bring Crimsy to the planet it might have helped create?

Forced into the fray against overwhelming personal and professional odds, Jennifer and her team must solve key mysteries about their own lives as they lead a charge to solve the mystery of life itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Past Frontier: A Futuristic Sci-Fi Techno-Thriller *




  






It’s the 24th Century, a key moment in history has arrived, for the first time we have advanced technology that makes it feasible to explore a planet outside our solar system.
The crew of the spaceship, Terra Nova, on their maiden voyage to explore the exoplanet, Galapagos-B, suffer the consequences of a mysterious incident. Lieutenant-Commander Scott Sinclair, accompanied by several advanced androids called Primes, are thrust into a unique situation where their actions can have serious implications on the future of the Earth.
Will they be able to avoid calamity or are they destined to aimlessly wander the cosmos in search of a new home?

*This book is a great read if you find yourself enthralled by a science-fiction action-adventure set in the future with a historical twist.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of the Ambrose Estate: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








Throughout the years, thrill-seekers, ghost hunters, and skeptics have all found their way to The Harrington Hotel. Some found a peaceful night's rest while others experienced unnatural dreams. The hotel's former owner, Stephen Ambrose, described a night at his establishment as a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to glimpse into the afterlife. But after Ambrose's mysterious disappearance, the hotel has shuttered. Still, there are a few who dare to spend one more night at the infamous hotel, even if it might be their last.

*The Haunting of the Brandt Mansion*

Few in the small, remote town of Tibbetts, Connecticut even remember the estate and the insidious events that took place years earlier. Struggling with writer’s block and a tight deadline for his new novel, David Pragmore suggests a retreat away from Hartford to his wife, Susan, in order to find fresh inspiration. The publishers want David’s new book to shine in the horror genre, so when David reads about the odd manor with a haunted past, it seems like the perfect place to recapture his muse. But David and Susan quickly discover that some stories aren’t meant to be told.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flesh and Blood (The Vampires of Shadow Hills Book 1) *




  








*For fans of Twilight and The Vampire Diaries comes a new addiction impossible to put down.*
*She's in love with her best friend.
A family grudge could tear them apart.
And a supernatural secret could get them killed…*

Robyn can't picture life without her childhood best friend Jayden. And now that they’re in high school in the sleepy town of Shadow Hills, she’s hoping they can take their friendship to the next level.
But when their parents suddenly forbid them from seeing each other because of a centuries-old family quarrel, the few blocks between them might as well be worlds apart.
She also can't help but wonder if the flirty new girl in their neighborhood with her sights set on Jayden has put another nail in the coffin.

While her parents keep her under lock and key, they let her older brother roam free late into the night… even after a local girl is found murdered.
Between her brother’s nighttime excursions and her parents’ odd behavior, Robyn starts to worry that the killer may be living under her own roof.

When danger lurks around every corner, Robyn must decide if she’s willing to risk her family and her life for a chance at true love.

Have you talked to your parents today?
 Do you know where they are?
 Do you trust them?
 What if you couldn’t?

_Flesh and Blood_ is the first novel in the Best-selling Vampires of Shadow Hills YA paranormal romance series. If you like star-crossed chemistry, headstrong heroines, and riveting family drama, then you’ll love Willow Rose’s heart-throbbing series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Southern Fried Witch (Bless Your Witch Books 1-3) *




  








*Three full-length novels.
Over 700 pages of cozy mystery reading.
Get the first three books in the sassy and Southern Bless Your Witch series--SCARED WITCHLESS, KISS MY WITCH, AND QUEEN WITCH.

SCARED WITCHLESS*
A witch. A murder. A wedding dress?

Dylan Apel is having one heck of a summer. She knows her hand-made clothing is special, but magical? Discovering that she's a witch is bad enough, but when Dylan realizes there are folks who’ll kill to possess her witchy powers— that’s enough to make a girl want to hide out in the back of her boutique. Only problem is, Queen Witch is in town, itchin’ to make sure Dylan learns to cast spells, and this witch won’t take no for an answer.

Dylan must learn fast—someone just killed her best client with a poisoned gown meant for Dylan. Was it the tall, mysterious hottie in black, who's suddenly everywhere she goes? After all, the first thing Roman Bane says is he doesn't like witches. Is he here to save her, or kill her?

Dylan is barely getting a handle on her new powers when she finds herself surrounded by witches bossing her this way and that, local police nosing about, and wary clients—death by clothing is not good for business. And the solstice is coming … a time when witch powers are at their peak. Can Dylan survive the chaos long enough to figure out her new life?

*KISS MY WITCH*
Dylan must face an entire convention of witches? It's enough to make a girl run for cover … except there's no place to go that they can't find her.

Every time Dylan Apel casts a spell, disaster strikes—from conjuring a giant swarm of bloodsucking mosquitoes, to exploding the electrical grid. When witches flood her peaceful hometown for a convention, Dylan is in no shape to protect herself. She's not sure which will happen first--another witch killing her for her powers, or the ruling council punishing her for misuse of magic.

Murder strikes quickly. When a witchy gossip columnist dies, the peaceful convention turns riotous. Was the witch murdered for spreading lies, or for stealing magic? And was it coincidence that she ate Dylan's dessert? There is a mansion full of suspects, but only one man who can learn the truth—the hot, aggravating Roman Bane.

When the witches are ordered to stay until the murderer is found, Dylan decides Roman needs help, and she's the perfect witch for the job. Not because she's falling for him, nope. She's just being helpful. But to find the killer, Roman and Dylan must navigate a maze of lies, dark magic and old rivalries. With the killer one magical step ahead, will they discover her identity in time to prevent more death—such as Dylan's?

*QUEEN WITCH*
Dylan Apel just wants to run her dress-design shop, spend time with sexy witch detective Roman Bane, and do her best to keep her crazy family out of trouble. But when the new witch queen is murdered, Dylan is chosen to take her place as interim queen of the South!

Shouldn’t be a problem for a strong witch, right? But stricken with guilt after an unfortunate accident, Dylan's been neglecting her studies. Now she must help find a fiendishly clever murderer before someone else dies. Even worse, if she and Roman cannot deduce the culprit, Dylan may be forced to give up her powers in the worst possible way—by dying herself.

Trapped in Castle Witch with a wide array of magical suspects and an incredibly annoying wooden parrot, can Dylan and Roman discover in time who is lying, who’s telling the truth, and who’s the killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wayfair Witches Boxed Set (Wayfair Witches Cozy Mysteries Books 1 - 3) (Wayfair Witches Boxed Sets: A Paranormal Cozy Collection) *




  








A collection of the first three books in the Wayfair Witches' series. Meet Wanda and her coven of supernatural sleuths. Book One: Bottling It
Book Two: Bricking It
Book Three: A Trick for a Treat

*Book One: Bottling It*
Wanda Wayfair is a bit of a late starter. At almost twenty-one she still hasn't received her magical powers, and she's running out of time. But that doesn’t bother Wanda. Much. Not when she can spend all of her time in the human world and pretend that her coven doesn’t exist.

But when Wanda takes a job at Berrys' Bottlers, working with the handsome Will Berry and his unpleasant Aunt Alice, she soon realises that she's a lot closer to the magical world than she thought. All over Dublin, humans are murdering witches. When asked why, all they'll say is, 'I dunno why I done it.' But Wanda thinks she does know why they’ve done it – and hopefully she’ll receive her power in time to help her coven discover the truth.

*Book Two: Bricking It*
All her life, Wanda thought that things would be better once she received her magical powers. Turns out, not so much.

The Minister for Magical Law is insisting that Wanda go back to school before she can become a working member of the Wayfair coven. Oh, and she’s also insisting that Wanda perform no magic at all until she’s passed all of her tests. But Wanda’s coven needs her now more than ever.

Witches are going missing, and skeletons are turning up in closets and changing rooms all over Ireland. Will Wanda stick to the Minister’s rules, or will she risk it all to help the people she loves?

*Book Three: A Trick for a Treat*
It’s Wanda’s first Halloween at home for years, but that doesn’t mean she gets to enjoy the holiday.

A famous werewolf has disappeared, and his girlfriends are getting knocked off one by one. Murder and mayhem might be all in a day’s work for the Wayfair coven, but this time the stakes are higher than ever. This time, Wanda’s own friends are under suspicion.

Wanda needs to discover the real culprit, and she needs to do it fast – otherwise the people she cares about could spend their lives behind bars. Oh, and while she’s at it, she also needs to pass another few of the Minister’s tests. But who ever said that being a witch was easy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Matter of Latitude (Canary Islands Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*From the acclaimed author of The Drago Tree comes a riveting thriller about survival, revenge and long-hidden secrets.*

When Lanzarote anti-corruption activist Celestino is T-boned on a lonely road, he knows the collision was no accident. Wounded and fearing for his life, he hides in an abandoned fishing village, waiting for a chance to make it home.

Meanwhile, his wife Paula is distraught and sets out to look for him. Paula's search for her husband quickly descends into mayhem, danger and intrigue. Before long, she realizes she’s being followed. She needs answers, and fast.

But where is Celestino, and will he ever make it back alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fireline: A Gritty Revenge Thriller (Mason Jones Book 1) *




  








*Will a spark of revenge turn into a deadly inferno?*

Shattered by his brother’s brutal murder, resourceful California convict Mason “Mace” Jones joins an inmate firefighting crew to exact revenge on the man who got away with it. Mace will make him pay, even if it costs his own life. Danger mounts as he takes on monstrous blazes, crooked correctional officers, and hired killers. But when Mace meets a daring female firefighter, he can’t help but dream of a life beyond his plan. As he fights to protect a town threatened by a deadly wildfire, he is forced to confront the equally destructive flames that burn within. Can Mace survive the crucible of the fireline?

Anthony DeCapite’s riveting debut packs a serious punch, plunging the reader into an action-packed world where prisoners work alongside heroes. This gripping story combines suspense, romance, and gritty realism in a thriller that breathlessly explores the cost of vengeance and the depths of brotherhood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Old Wounds *




  








*Revenge. Murder. Betrayal. For a reluctant mob hit man, it's his morning ritual...*
Raised in a Mafia family, Tom Russo wants out. A military stint makes him a hero, and he has options.

But The Family has ways to get what it wants. His loved ones are frightened. His best friends are 'made' men.

His world must come crashing down before he can rebuild it...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cargo: A Leine Basso Thriller *




  






*An adventurous young backpacker, captured and sold. A black market merchant who will stop at nothing to amass the power he craves. The one woman who can stop him before he destroys everything…*

Haunted by memories of an op gone bad, former assassin Leine Basso travels to Bangkok in search of a missing backpacker. With help from an old contact, she discovers the man responsible for the girl’s disappearance is connected to a violent Hong Kong triad and is the linchpin of an extensive trafficking network—both animal and human.

Making enemies isn’t new for Leine, but making one in the triad is—she soon finds herself a prisoner on board a cargo ship headed for sub-Saharan Africa. To ensure her survival and to continue her hunt for the missing girl, she must join forces with Derek, an ivory poacher who promises to help her.

For a price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ransom Road (A Liars Island Suspense Book 1) *




  








Nanny Bexley was a dream come true: an excellent resume and tons of energy.

But just one week after she came into our lives, the dream turned into a nightmare. And there was no one I could trust.

If I wanted to see my daughter again, I would need to step outside and find her myself.

Welcome to Liar's Island... a stand-alone series of interconnected, novella length domestic thrillers set in the picture-perfect community of Liars Island. Here, nothing is quite as it seems.

On this island, families and friendships are more than meets the eye ... secrets, deceptions, and jealousies threaten to ruin everything these influential people have built. But it isn't only the rich that live here ... and power comes in all shapes and sizes.Everyone here is a liar ... just how far would you go to get what you want?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gold Digger Grove (A Liars Island Suspense Book 13) *




  








I’m an ex-stripper. A girl from a trailer park.
And I married for money.
Yes, I’m a gold digger, but I have my reasons.
I came to Liars Island with one goal in mind and I’m going to achieve it...or die trying.
People think they know what I’m about because of my checkered past, but I did what I had to in order to survive.
And the sad truth is, I’ve been denied my birthright for twenty-three long years.
Now I’m married to a hotshot who deals in diamonds, surrounded by people who think they are smarter than me. But I’m over being undervalued.

Welcome to Liar’s Island… a stand-alone series of interconnected domestic thrillers set in the picture-perfect community of Liars Island. Here, nothing is quite as it seems.
On this island, families and friendships are more than meets the eye … secrets, deceptions, and jealousies threaten to ruin everything these influential people have built. But it isn’t only the rich that live here … and power comes in all shapes and sizes.
Everyone here is a liar … just how far would you go to get what you want?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE SPY IN THE COBRA CORRIDOR: The Ultimate Spy Action Thriller Book Inside The Espionage of the CIA & Military *




  








*18 HOURS...
IS IT ENOUGH TO FIND A BETRAYED ARMS DEALER HIDING IN BEIRUT?
AND PREVENT THE START OF A GLOBAL NUCLEAR WAR?

★★★★★ *_"If you are a fan of spy action books this is one you don't want to miss."_
*★★★★★* _"Definitely keeps you on the edge of your seat and wanting to read the last page first."_
*★★★★★* _"Gimme more..."_

For fans of Brad Thor's Scot Harvath, David Baldacci's Will Robie and Lee Child's Jack Reacher.

James Cable is delighting, resting in his post-traumatic stress state, as all hell breaks loose inside the *Situation Room*. Syrian terrorists hiding out in Beirut are threatening a *missile strike* on two American cities.

*Clandestine Operations* urgently call him in to save the lives of hundreds of thousands. But placing this operations officer from the CIA alongside his brother John in a *special black ops* team is no one's first choice.

*Disaster strikes* right at the start en route to Beirut when James disobeys orders in an F-22 dogfight and the whole team gets blown out of the sky. James and John are the only ones able to eject over the southern countryside of Lebanon.

They are now left with *only eight hours* on this *dangerous mission* to hunt for the terrorists and save the lives of millions across what the *CIA, NSA & DOD* term *The Cobra Corridor* - all area between the *thirty fifth and fortieth northern parallels* which includes _China, North Korea, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, Syria and The United States of America_."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Exploring Facts: Extraordinary Stories & Weird Facts from History Trivia Book *




  








*Can you simply NOT get enough of crazy facts and true stories?

Do you pride yourself on knowing lesser-known facts about historical characters and the events that shaped them?*

Then you need to brace yourself for this book, _Exploring Facts: Extraordinary Stories & Weird Facts from History Trivia Book_. This is the latest, most up-to-date trivia book on the market, laced with recent discoveries and stories that sound totally made up but are actually true.

It boasts a wide range of topics from pop culture, history to the paranormal—even stories that are downright in a completely different category of their own!

This is the perfect book to take with you anywhere and is a real page-turner from the first story to the last. It will leave you wanting to deep-dive even MORE.

*In this fascinating book of stories, you can expect to learn about:*


How Stoker’s Count Dracula was inspired by historical accounts of the 15th Century Romanian Prince Vlad the Impaler.
The adventures of a Syrian brown bear who fought alongside Polish soldiers during World War Two.
True reports of athletes biting their opponents and getting away with it.
Discover the world’s most densely populated island on the Caribbean coast of Colombia.
That the much-loved condiment ketchup was once used as a cure for a variety of ailments.
Find out which king of England promoted the use of the English language in government and as his primary language instead of French.
Which country is home to the world’s busiest subway station…?
And much, much MORE!


In this collection, you’ll find the wackiest, saddest, and weirdest stories, guaranteed to satisfy the trivia-lust of any fact-loving aficionado.

What’s so great about this book is that many of these facts and tales date back all the way to ancient Egypt and before, right through to things that have occurred in our modern society—and yet, there are many more to be discovered!

Be the walking trivia encyclopedia wherever you go with this fact-finding book.

What are you waiting for?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Rebel Tribe (Osprey Chronicles Book 1)*




  








*What do you do if you wake up hundreds of light-years from home in a strange ship and someone is trying to eat you?*

_Jaeger can’t remember who she is or anything about her life, but she knows that's just wrong._

The ship's AI tells her there are thousands of other lifeforms on board, but the instruments say she's alone—except for the killer.

Something deep inside her screams that humanity’s fate hinges on her completing her mission…whatever it is.

Jaeger must repair the ship and figure out her past while fighting for her life.

*Will she survive? If she can’t recall her mission, will humanity?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Europa (Taxyon Space Book 1) *




  








Science fiction thriller and alien romance.
What alien creatures lurk under the icy surface of Europa?

Dr. Nikki Bell’s plan to discover intelligent life on Jupiter's moon hits a rocky start when her spaceship crashes on the icy surface of Europa. Seconds before she blacks out, she spies a man’s face in the water beneath the ice. When she wakes on the submarine Station, nobody believes her story. Convinced the mysterious stranger saved her life, Nikki searches for him while she explores the ocean and its alien inhabitants.

Kiron Arqin Ramis chose exile as a Watcher on a remote outpost to redeem his family’s honor. He never expected to find an attractive Earther woman close to death. He violates the prime policy by rescuing her. Despite suffering the penalty, he strives to warn her about his hostile leaders.

Nikki’s unexpected meeting with Kiron triggers a chain of disasters in Europa’s perilous oceans. Can the daredevil scientist and scarred Watcher forge a new alliance despite their people’s antagonism?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rewind (I, Charlie Book 1) *




  








*What cost will a man bear to keep his paradise, and his love, safe?*

When Charlie, an outlaw from modern life, wakes up to find himself in the last ice age, his pockets are empty save for a pack of cigarettes and a lighter.

Adopted by a tribe who find him on the freezing tundra, he is for the first time in his life part of a family. He falls in love with the chief’s daughter, but she is already the object of a murderous obsession by a man who doesn't take kindly to Charlie's interest.

*A violent revenge is plotted. If Charlie is to save the tribe, he must put aside his own selfish interests. And with Charlie, that’s easier said than done. . .*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Freaky Spencer: A Fun & Freaky Urban Fantasy (Freaky Finders Book 1) *




  








*When a trans-dimensional portal opened behind my fridge, I knew the day would suck.*

Strange things appeared in my grubby kitchen, then Beelzebub summoned me by setting my arm alight. When a devil comes calling you have no choice but to do his bidding, especially when bound by a tattoo direct from Hell.

A bounty is given, no option to refuse. Mimi's the mark, famed owner of two magical panthers and a right handful. Still, this was my chance at freedom, so what choice did I have?

As always, it wasn't that simple. Other forces were at work, and I'd had a gutsful of being Hell's puppet. I just had to figure out a plan. One that didn't just involve tearing off my sunglasses and incinerating everything in sight with a glance.

*Some call me Spencer, others call me Freaky. And I am not a Normal.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dragoneer: Book 1 - The Bonding: A Dragons of Cadwaller Novel *




  








As the only child of the dragoneer, Trysten has a strong connection to the dragons of the village weyr. When her father is injured and can no longer lead the dragons into battle, he must choose his successor. Trysten wants the job, but tradition forbids women from holding the title.

A new dragoneer must be named quickly. Winter is waning, and the mountain passes will soon open. On the other side, the kingdom's enemies wait with firebreath and bowstrings ready.

When Trysten’s father chooses her childhood friend as the new dragoneer, Trysten sets aside her own ambitions in order to save the village. She uses her connection to the dragons to help her friend bond with the alpha before it’s too late. But the alpha dragon is not bound by tradition and has ideas of her own.

Enjoyed by fans of Anne McCaffrey, the first book in The Dragoneer series is a full-length novel featuring strong women, hope for a better future, and an unfolding supernatural mystery appropriate for most ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*MOONRISE: A Werewolf Novel (MOONRISE Series Book 1) *




  








How would you handle getting bitten by a werewolf and cursed? Your mother, father, brother and friends all put in danger. Young Alan Driggers finds out the hard way. One dark night on a camping trip he is attacked and bitten. He barely escapes, but his nightmare has just begun.

“You alright?”
His head down, and his teeth grinding Alan snarled, “What the hell do you think?”
Dropping into a full squat, he added, “I doubt that I’ll ever be alright again.”
His friends, family, home, past, future, every part of his world is in danger of being lost. Hunted by a wolf seeking revenge, 17-years-old, Alan must find help. He does in the personage of a beautiful witch. Witchcraft caused his curse, it may be his only hope of surviving it.

If you like strong character development, and gripping suspense, you’ll love this book!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*In Cold Blood: A Mystery Novel *




  









*A boarding school steeped in tradition.
A killer cloaked in darkness.
A campus paralyzed in fear.*

_For Detective Forrest, evil has a distinctive smell. When a young girl is found murdered, strung from a tree at a local boarding school, Forrest fears a connection to French revolution-era savagery.

*But who among the students or teachers is capable of such dark evil?*

Sara Damsgaard is in debt, newly widowed, and desperate to provide for her younger sister.
Her new position as a boarding school headmistress seems like the perfect fresh start.

*If it weren't for the brutal attacks sweeping through the student body.*

To save the school, Forrest and Damsgaard teams up to catch the killer.

When the trail of clues takes an unexpected turn, they come face-to-face with a sinister school tradition with the power to call forth a new reign of terror._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Fressingfield Witch: A Lawrence Harpham Murder Mystery Book 1*




  







Scores of innocent women died during the Suffolk witch trials. Fear and uncertainty swept the land.Years later and two unexplained deaths in the village of Fressingfield stir up rumours of witchcraft again. Private Detective Lawrence Harpham agrees to investigate. But Lawrence is still tormented by the loss of his family in a house fire. Can he overcome his own demons and discover who is behind the flurry of deaths?The sins of the fathers return to haunt in this intricately plotted Victorian murder mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nine O'Clock Bus To Brompton (The County Mounties Book 1) *




  








The quiet village of Brompton is shaken when the body of former sex worker Suzanne Hoskins is discovered in Bluebell Wood. To add to the mystery, her husband Steven has disappeared.

PC Don Barton's life seems to be going nowhere. Moved from the coveted motorcycle section to a rural beat as a result of misconduct, he is morosely standing by as his career passes before him.

Soon, his quiet life as a village bobby is shattered, as he enters a world of pornography, S&M, drug dealing and terrorism. But can Don find the killer before more lives are lost, and redeem himself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Skip Langdon Vol. 1-9: (The Skip Langdon Series) *




  








*The EDGAR AWARD-WINNING murder mystery series is now available for a KILLER price!*
*Grab 9 thrilling page-turners for less than an Alexander Hamilton!*

Follow the remarkably bold, smart, and refreshingly human New Orleans detective Skip Langdon through the twists and turns of New Orleans--from raucous Mardi Gras to the swampy summertime--at she navigates deadly family secrets, tracks down a serial killer, and delves deep into the mastermind of a psychopath unlike any you've ever encountered...


*NEW ORLEANS MOURNING*

It's Mardi Gras in New Orleans, and civic leader and socialite Chauncey St. Amant has been crowned Rex, King of Carnival. But his day of glory comes to an abrupt and bloody end when a parade-goer dressed as Dolly Parton guns him down.

*AXEMAN'S JAZZ*

What's the perfect killing field for a murderer? A place where he (or maybe she) can learn your secrets from your own mouth and then make friends over coffee. A supposedly "safe" place where anonymity is the norm. The horror who calls himself The Axeman has figured it out and claimed his territory—he's cherry-picking his victims in the 12-Step programs of New Orleans.

*JAZZ FUNERAL*

Skip Langdon just happens to be on hand when Ham Brocato, director if New Orleans Jazzfest, is discovered dead on the kitchen floor in the middle of his own party the evening before the Fest. To complicate the already murky case, the victim's sixteen-year-old blues musician sister has disappeared, and Skip suspects that if the young woman isn't the murderer, she's in mortal danger from the person who is.

*DEATH BEFORE FACEBOOK*

It’s a chilly November in 1994, and thirty-one-year-old Geoff Kavanagh surreptitiously splits his time between science fiction novels and cyberspace in his parents’ dilapidated, overgrown, uptown New Orleans mansion. Until his mother finds him dead from a suspicious fall off a ladder. Maybe he should never have posted about seeing his father murdered …

*HOUSE OF BLUES*

Sugar Hebert arrives home from a ten-minute errand to find her husband shot to death and the rest of her family missing—including her daughter Reed, heir apparent to the Hebert restaurant dynasty, and Reed's eleven-month-old daughter.

*THE KINDNESS OF STRANGERS*

Politics makes the strangest bedfellows of all and in New Orleans, a psychopath’s running for mayor. Not just the usual harmless megalomaniac—a murderer and a monster.

*CRESCENT CITY CONNECTION*

Sure, New Orleans is known for corruption, but suddenly the good guys get a break—an honest police chief. And then someone guns him down. When a terrifying organization called The Jury takes out the cop-killer, Detective Skip Langdon’s on the case. And she suspects The Jury’s the brainchild of her old nemesis, self-described preacher Errol Jacomine.

*82 DESIRE*

It seems Councilwoman Bebe Fortier has misplaced her equally prominent husband, United Oil VP Russell Fortier. Across town, part-time detective/poet Talba Wallis has a simple wish--to find out what Russell Fortier's disappearance has to do with her. NOPD Detective Skip Langdon soon senses something big starting to unfold, something a lot bigger than a missing husband.

*MEAN WOMAN BLUES*

The Rev. Errol Jacomine is crazy as a fox that just ate a loon and more dangerous than a cell full of serial killers. He's trying to off Detective Skip Langdon, the New Orleans cop who’s twice smashed his criminal endeavors, yet each time he’s managed to slip away. Now he’s mad.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sole Survivor (Sole Justice Book 1)*




  








_Mature content. May not be suitable for some readers._

*When the lines vanish, only justice remains.*

John Sole is a cop. He has witnessed the dark side of humanity before, but an international drug cartel's plans take him to a place where the lines between good and evil disappear.

As Border Patrol and DEA agents increase pressure on the _Los Salvajes_ cartel, their leader, Juan "Bébé" Elizondo, strikes a deal that promises to circumvent the Feds and increase the flow of narcotics to the north. The plan is intricate and expensive, but with a billion dollars of cocaine at stake, there is no stopping _Los Salvajes_—The Savages.

A tip from a criminal informant brings Sole and his partner Randall Travis into the hunt. Their investigation takes them into the heart of Atlanta's criminal underworld and leads to the door of one of the state's most powerful men.

Working with the Feds, they close in, but not before, Elizondo unleashes his most trusted lieutenant, Alejandro Garza, a man who kills without passion or remorse.

*The torrent of blood and violence Garza brings leaves John Sole with one option ... justice.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Good Girl Bad *




  








*A perfect life, or a perfect lie?*
Rebecca Giovanni has a beautiful life—a job she loves, a new husband who’s a great deal better than the old one, and two charming daughters from her first marriage.
It’s hard not to be smug about how well she’s done for herself.
*She trusts her new husband.*
Then she wakes to find him and her sixteen-year-old daughter missing. Their dog is dead, and the front door is wide open.
No matter what the police insinuate, Rebecca cannot believe Leroy and Tabby went anywhere together willingly. She’s doing a stellar job, but blended families always have their difficulties. And they'd never leave the house without their phones and wallets.
*But where are they? What happened in the house that night?*
Rebecca’s younger daughter is acting strangely, and her ex-husband is hiding secrets of his own—like where he was that night, and the real reason that he left Rebecca.
And Rebecca can’t help thinking about the last time she saw her husband, and heard him say something she’d rather forget…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Corktown (Abby Kane FBI Thriller Book 1) *




  








*They locked him up seven years ago. He’s still killing.*

Executives from Detroit’s automakers are being mutilated, and all signs point to a serial killer known as the Doctor. But there’s a problem with that. Detroit Police put him away a long time ago.

Fiery FBI agent Abby Kane is tasked with figuring out how this madman can kill again. When she visits the Doctor behind bars, he swears he’s innocent and not the psychopath everyone thinks he is. Oddly enough, Abby believes him.

To prove the Doctor’s innocence, Abby investigates the case that put him behind bars and discovers evidence of a cover-up. She soon finds herself marked as enemy number one by the city’s power players. Even the executives who are being targeted by the killer want her silenced. The pressure only intensifies when Abby believes the real killer is connected to the automakers. Can Abby untangle the web of lies before she’s silenced for good?

*If you like Patterson, Cornwell, and Baldacci, you’ll love the equally thrilling and highly addictive Abby Kane series.

Meet Abby Kane*
She spent her early career putting sickos, psychopaths, and ruthless killers behind bars. After her husband's mysterious death, Abby moved her family to San Francisco, hoping for a fresh start and healing. What she got instead was a job with the FBI and a directive to solve their most baffling cases.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Russian Hill: CC Trilogy Book 1 (Abby Kane FBI Thriller 3) *




  








*You never know if the people sitting next to you are killers or just people sitting next to you.*

The Carlsons are your typical, fun-loving married couple. They’re charming, intelligent, and hospitable. That’s how they turn people into victims.

While vacationing in San Francisco, the Carlsons have decorated popular tourist attractions with the body parts of their victims. SFPD has no clue who the couple is, nor do they have any leads. Desperate for help, SFPD reaches out to the FBI.

As Agent Abby Kane digs into the investigation, she realizes the body parts tie in perfectly with each attraction. She begins to think the killer uses the attractions to put on a show, maybe even send a message. As she races to determine where the killer will strike next, the Carlsons have already found their next victim and are preparing for their final act.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Find Yuri: Fury Trilogy Book 1 (Abby Kane FBI Thriller 10) *




  








*Solving a murder is like solving a puzzle, except the missing piece is an eyeball.*

SFPD thought they were chasing a burglar until he started taking his victims apart and piecing them back together. When FBI Agent Abby Kane is brought on board to help crack the puzzling murders, she determines the motivation behind the escalation is plain and simple. The killer’s bored.

As Abby digs deeper into the killer’s motivation, she suspects he’s not working alone but as the hired help for someone else. The items he stole aren’t showing up on the black market, which suggests buyers were already secured.

Oh, and one more thing, the missing eyeball belongs to a Russian mobster.

Is Abby chasing a bored burglar, or is she hunting a disgruntled employee for the Russian mob?

Fans of Sei and Mui will be thrilled to see them appear in Abby's world. Find Yuri is a heart-pounding thriller. Pick up book one in the Fury Trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Puzzle Maker (Abby Kane FBI Thriller Book 13) *




  








*Getting away with murder is hard. It's inconceivable if you’re blind.*


Agent Abby Kane heads to Yuba City, where six months out of the year, thick fog engulfs the town allowing a killer to operate freely in nature's camouflage. As Abby’s investigation progresses, she discovers something puzzling, perhaps even impossible. The killer might be blind.

How can a blind man kill so easily and get away with it? It’s not an easy question to answer. To complicate matters, the killer has a unique calling card. He meticulously removes the skin from the backs of his victims—no easy feat for someone with perfect vision—unbelievable for someone with a visual impairment.

Abby has six months before the fog lifts, and the killer heads back underground. Can she stop his murderous spree before fog season ends, or will the blind psycho leave behind a string of bodies right under her nose?

*The Puzzle Maker is a gripping thriller that’ll have you looking over your shoulder as you turn the pages.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gia: Books 1-3: A Vigilante Justice Crime Thriller (The Gia Santella Crime Thrillers Boxed Sets Book 1) *




  








*FOUR* VIGILANTE JUSTICE CRIME THRILLERS*

Hundreds of pages of fast-paced, edge-of-your-seat, gripping thrillers with a flawed but big-hearted vigilante heroine who loves nothing better than kicking butt and taking names for those who can't do so themselves.

*It’s time for the hunted to become the hunter …*

After learning her parents’ untimely deaths were the work of a murderer, free-spirited heiress Gia Santella reinvents herself as a vigilante warrior for justice.

With tens of thousands of books sold, the Gia Santella Crime Thriller series will make you stay up all night, ditch your chores, and sneak off to binge read!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gia Santella Crime Thrillers Boxed Set (Books 4-6) (The Gia Santella Crime Thrillers Boxed Sets Book 2) *




  








*A Mediterranean cruise. A fascinating new friend. An assassin playing a deadly game of revenge.*

*Save 33% when you buy books 4-6 in the GIA SANTELLA CRIME THRILLER series: Black Widow, Day of the Dead, and Border Line. (You will also get the bonus novella, Lone Raven)*

Vigilante heiress Gia Santella has everything that money can buy.

It’s what she can’t buy—love, companionship, friendship—that eludes her.

When Gia is forced to take a luxury cruise, she sets aside her vigilante ways. As she enjoys exotic lands and foods, a new friendship gives her hope that she might be able to lead a normal life like everybody else.

But like everything else in her life has done, her new friendship soon takes a deadly turn.

It’s up to Gia to do what she does best—hunt for a killer to exact justice for those unable to do so themselves. With her new friendship on the line—and maybe her own life—Gia sets out to avenge the innocent once more.

But this time, her desire for vendetta may be her undoing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gia Santella Crime Thrillers Boxed Set (Books 7-9) (The Gia Santella Crime Thrillers Boxed Sets Book 3) *




  








*books 7-9 in the GIA SANTELLA CRIME THRILLER series: Night Fall, Stone Cold, Cold as Death.*


This three-book boxset follows Gia Santella back to San Francisco's gritty streets and dark underbelly in NIGHT FALL where Gia faces a new evil intent on destroying the city she loves.

Next, in STONE COLD, Gia heads to Mexico where she confronts Nico Morales, one of the world's most powerful cartel leaders, as she vows to keep him from taking custody of Rose, a girl she has taken in as her own daughter.

In COLD AS DEATH, the new family has settled into domestic bliss in Mexico City until Nico's efforts to leave the cartel take a terrible turn for the worse and only Gia can save them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Gia Santella Crime Thrillers Boxed Set (Books 10-12) (The Gia Santella Crime Thrillers Boxed Sets Book 4)*




  








*USA Today Bestselling series by an Agatha, Anthony, Barry & Macavity finalist*


*Save 33% when you buy books 10-12 in the GIA SANTELLA CRIME THRILLER series: Cold Blooded, Dark Shadows and Dark Vengeance.*

Now that her boyfriend is in a Witness Protection program in San Diego, Gia has decided to spend a little more time enjoying perfect weather, endless sunshine, and gorgeous beaches.

Her new life is a stark contrast to her busy San Francisco life.

But beneath the surface of the bucolic California city, lurks a deadly presence intent on demolishing any bit of hard-won peace, love and serenity that Gia has won.

And this time it’s personal.

Gia will risk it all to protect what is most important to her and she won’t hesitate to destroy anyone who stands in her way.
Even if she loses her own life in doing so.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/22/22.

Currently Free.

*Starship Alexander (The Hive Invasion Book 1) *




  








*A washed-up captain. A worn-out ship. A crew of green cadets. And they're Earth's only hope.*

The _Alexander_ is the last true warship, a relic from the days of interstellar war. She's destined for the scrapyard, and her captain, Richard Hammett, is about to retire. Their last mission is a training run with a ship full of cadets.

It's supposed to be a routine hop through a wormhole Gate. But Gates have been going offline, one after another, and Hammett knows in his bones it means trouble. The kind of trouble only a real warship can handle.

Defying orders, he takes the _Alexander_ through another Gate, and puts the ship smack dab in the path of an alien invasion. Now a captain at the end of his career will have to take dozens of terrified cadets and forge them into a crew of warriors, because the _Alexander_ is all that stands between the Earth and the swarming ships of the Hive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Set: A Florida Urban Fantasy Thriller (Tales of Weird Florida Book 1) *




  








*Magick demands sacrifice, and as Gene Law is about to find out, so does family.*

For Eugene Law, one of West Florida's few active Magicians, the Sunshine State is a great place to raise a family. It’s got pleasant winters and plenty of opportunity—that is until an army of the damned rise up to ruin his little slice of heaven.

It isn’t long before Gene finds himself neck deep in the Restless Dead, Hell Fleas, Minor Demons, and a daughter that’s a magnet for the dearly departed. Along with a less-than-helpful apprentice, our Magician will discover it’s going to take every ounce of Magick he’s got, and more than a little he doesn’t, for him to survive this one intact.

_When the darkness falls, will Gene find a way to save the ones he loves, or end up just another member the Dead Set?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gathering Gloom: A Florida Urban Fantasy Thriller (Tales of Weird Florida Book 2) *




  








*Innocence lost is wisdom gained, but for Eugene Law, is the juice worth the squeeze?*

College isn’t all wild parties and air guitar, there are dark corners in those hallowed halls of education, places where spindly legs stir and hungry fangs glisten beneath the eternal twilight. 

None of that matters to Eugene Law, a young and naive Magician more concerned with beer and friends than the hard road to Magickal proficiency. Yet when a seemingly chance encounter shows off the true depth of Gene’s power, he’ll find himself in the crosshairs of deadly ambitions.

Together with a fiery Yaga Doll and a Magickally well-equipped roommate, it isn’t long before Gene’s misplaced trust lands him neck deep in evil with more than one soul hanging in the balance.

Will Gene see the truth in time, or will he be lost deep in the heart of a Gathering Gloom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*To Kill A Warlock: A Detective Urban Fantasy Novel (Dulcie O'Neil Book 1)*




  








I’m a Regulator—a detective who monitors the creatures of the Netherworld to keep them from wreaking havoc in the mortal world.

When a dark-arts warlock is murdered and I was the last person to see him alive, I’ve got two choices. Either figure out whodunnit before I’m deported back to the Netherworld, or before I become the next victim.

So, yeah, it’s really more like I’ve got one choice.

Enter Knight Vander, a cocky investigator sent from the Netherworld to work the case with me. Knight is what’s called a Loki and he’s the first of his kind I’ve ever come across. He was created by Hades, in Hades’ own image and can I just say that Hades must have been pretty hot…

Yeah, Knight is the sexiest guy I’ve ever seen but he’s also bossy, demanding, and way too convinced of his own self-importance.

As the body count increases, I find myself having to keep a sadistic demon in check all the while fending off the advances of a super powerful vampire, Bram. And dealing with Knight isn’t exactly a walk in the park.

Sometimes working law enforcement for the Netherworld is a real...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Reality Bites: A dark comedy twist on Reality TV (Reality Bites Trilogy Book 1) *




  








*Doesn’t everybody want their five seconds of fame?*

Daniel North, survivor of a gay pub bombing, wants to share his forgotten story with the world, but he’ll have to settle for millions of viewers in the 18-35 demographic.

_Complex Neighbours_ is the latest ratings smash from billionaire media tycoon, Felix Moldoon. Think Big Brother meets the Hunger Games! To win the one-million-pound prize, contestants must compete in challenges that range from legal waterboarding to inducing projectile vomiting, or a showbiz quiz when it’s a low budget week.

Felix will do anything to ensure high viewing figures, even if that involves murder. As well as controlling the media, he also controls the edit. It is for him to determine who will be crowned the winner, and who will be “executed” from the show, with their lives destroyed forever.

Can Daniel resist the temptation of a younger man to achieve his goal? Will Felix sacrifice his own son for the sake of TV ratings? And just how far is the ultimate Reality TV villain willing to go for the grand prize?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dying for a Daiquiri (Laurel McKay Mysteries Book 3) *




  








*A 2014 LEFTY Award Finalist Best Humorous Mystery & 2014 SILVER FALCHION AWARD Finalist Best Traditional Mystery*

When Laurel McKay attends a Hawaiian wedding, her vacation soon becomes more deadly than the calorie count in her daiquiri. Her post-wedding holiday upends after a beautiful hula dancer is found dead on the rocks below the oceanfront restaurant owned by Laurel's brother and sister-in-law.

When a family member is arrested for the murder, Laurel is plunged into a mystery where exotic Big Island locations--a coffee plantation, black sand beaches and a volcano--reveal their deadly side. And where is her hunky on-again/off-again boyfriend detective when she needs him?

Laurel zip-lines and four-wheels her way through the island paradise unearthing long hidden secrets. Will ingenuity and pluck be enough? Or will this hula be her last?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Defective for Hire: A Humorous Amateur Sleuth Mystery (The Bumbling Brit Abroad Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*4,946 miles southwest of hectic London lies Nigel’s Texas dream home. More than he could have asked for really—a cozy house, a loving wife, mayhem, murder….*

If you’re wondering who’s Nigel and why Texas, you’re not alone. Meet transplanted Londoner, Nigel Blandwater-Cummings. When the locals ask if he’s lost, he tells them he’s chosen their fair city of New Antigua for his retirement They shake their heads. Either he’s been too long in the sun without a hat, or he’s been looking at his map ass-backwards. Could be both.

Back to that murder and mayhem, no one notices except for Nigel. Not his wife, who happens to be an experienced investigator. Not the local police, who spend most of their time chasing after Nigel. And not the Sandovals, whose property the victim died upon.

If only he had some evidence, he could quell the townsfolk’s tendency to chortle behind his back and smirk to his face. To relieve the situation, Nigel embarks on an undercover investigation which soon becomes the talk of the town. If there _is_ a murderer lurking, he'll have no problem knowing who's ratting him out. Could that be a bad thing? Could.

_Defective for Hire_ explodes with scenes of an Englishman embarrassing himself, Texans embarrassing themselves, and pain-inflicting animals doing what pain-inflicting animals do. If you like nutty-but-engaging characters, witty dialogue, and hilarious twists, then you'll love this first book in the Bumbling Brit Abroad Mystery series. Buy _Defective for Hire_ to catch this amateur sleuth in the hilarious act of getting in everyone’s way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Quantrall Box Set: Books 1-3 *




  







Cowboy justice for hire. Jesse Quantrall, Texas oil magnate and renowned horse breeder, launches a new career in criminal investigation. Follow the lives of Jesse and his brothers in this action-packed western P.I. series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Morgans Vs the Mob : Books 1-3 (The Morgans Vs. the Mob Book 4)*




  








*MR. AND MRS. MORGAN DISCOVER THEIR
INNER CRIME-FIGHTING CRIMINALS…*

That’s right— CJ and John Paul are both things at once— criminals _and _crime-fighters. One minute they’re an unremarkable suburban couple in a lackluster marriage, so bored they bicker 24/7 just to liven things up.* Next thing you know they’re killing mobsters, working for mobsters, fleeing mobsters—and killing more mobsters*. This thing really needs to stop before somebody gets killed.

That is, before the Morgans do—plenty of people already have. Because it turns out the heretofore unremarkable Morgans are practically a two-person action hero team. Stressful, but t*here’s an upside for them—they’re falling in love again! The upside for the reader is rollicking adventures and killer laughs*.

T*HEY ALL FALL DOWN*
The first hilarious adventure, in which they discover their inner badasses, finds them set upon by three murderous thugs—and killing all of them with stuff just lying around. A triumph! Except the dead guys are connected…and their cartel pals want the Morgans dead.

*WE ALL FALL APART*
The Morgans have won their war against the mob—sort of— but it’s pretty hard to give up all that adventure. So they decide it’s a good idea to run a money-laundering business for their drug-dealing acquaintances-- and while they’re at it, to skim a few millions off the top.

*WE ALL RISE TOGETHER*
Now everybody wants revenge—for just about anything you can name. Worse, the cartel thinks the Morgans have something else they want. And they’re going to kill CJ for it. Maybe John Paul could save her if he knew where she was…or if he had the thing the mob wants. No worries, though—he’s better at strategizing than the Joint Chiefs of Staff. In a Rube Goldberg kind of a way that’ll keep you in stitches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Virtual Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 7) *




  








_*From Amazon bestselling author J.C. Fields comes the seventh book in The Sean Kruger Series.*_

Now retired from the FBI, Sean Kruger is bored and restless. When the current President of the United States asks Kruger to investigate the murder of a campaign worker, he jumps at the chance, but quickly finds himself fighting a foreign adversary working to undermine democratic free elections.


MIT graduate student, Danny Barton is a quiet man. A man more comfortable pursuing academic achievement than monetary success. In a quest to finance his academic pursuits, he takes a position within a political campaign to analyze voting data. It will be a fatal decision.


When a hit-and-run accident robs Danny of his future, retired FBI profiler Sean Kruger is asked to investigate. As Kruger digs into the young man's past, he finds a brilliant mathematician who has developed a system for predicting election results. He also discovers that on the night of Danny Barton's accident, the young man carried a laptop computer. A computer which is now missing.


_As Kruger digs deeper into Barton's death, he finds a deadly trail of international deception, political greed, and danger to American democracy. And the return of an old foe._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Where There's a Will: A Thrilling British Crime Novel (Will Peters Book 1) *




  









A dog walker discovers the body of a young homeless man in Hunsbury Hill Country Park. It carries a message: ‘your move’.

Part-time grave digger and cab driver Will Peters knows just what it’s like living on the streets and vows the young man’s death will not be brushed aside during the mayor’s re-election campaign. Forging a relationship with local detectives, Will gets creative and acquires information any way he can. With the help of ex-con Birdie Fox and elderly hard-nosed trade unionist Stanley Kipper, Will sets about bringing the killer to justice.

But as the case unfolds, and the death toll rises, the police uncover corruption on a massive scale, and it appears the murders are far more personal than anyone could have possibly imagined.

*Where There's a Will is the first book in an exciting new crime series from Amazon #1 Bestseller Linda Coles*


(Will Peters first appeared as Billy Peters in Hey You, Pretty Face, a DC Jack Rutherford story set during the winter of 1999.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Maid of Baikal: A Novel of the Russian Civil War *




  








*As Russian Civil War Rages, An Unexpected Heroine Emerges*
*What if a Siberian Joan of Arc had rescued the White Armies at a critical point of the Russian Civil War in 1919?*
In a quiet town near Siberia’s Lake Baikal, Zhanna Dorokhina turns eighteen as the Russian Civil War rages. She is a bright, headstrong girl, with normal hopes and dreams, but for years, she has heard inner voices. The voices tell her to be virtuous, study well, and nurture her faith, for a great task lies ahead.

*˃˃˃ Prophetic Voices Foretell of Russia’s Doom*
Lately, however, the voices have turned ominous, foretelling Russia’s doom if the White Armies fail to crush the Bolshevik usurpers in Moscow. They direct Zhanna to travel to Omsk to alert the Siberian dictator, Admiral Kolchak, and to seek command of an army to besiege Moscow.

When Zhanna informs her father, he thinks her mad. But a young American intelligence officer and his Russian counterpart help win her an audience with the Admiral, and the two young men become her wartime companions.



*˃˃˃ In The Face Of Death, Will The Prophecies Be Fulfilled?*
Though Zhanna and the American officer harbor tender feelings for one another, Zhanna must put those feelings aside, because her voices demand that she remain pure. During the coming months, Zhanna persists despite relentless opposition. Displaying remarkable charisma and military aptitude, she leads her army across vast expanses of untamed forest and steppe, where suffering, violence and treachery await at every turn. But over time, Zhanna’s obsession with victory arouses powerful enemies. Defying a ceasefire, Zhanna wins her greatest battle, only to ride into a Bolshevik ambush soon after. Held captive, she must endure a vengeful show trial and face the verdict alone, without knowing whether her prophecies will be fulfilled.

*˃˃˃ “A Russian war story that lives and breathes from a writer at the peak of his powers.” KIRKUS REVIEWS*
MAID OF BAIKAL is a richly imagined speculation on the Russian Civil War that vividly portrays its violence, bitterness, and hardship, while telling the inspirational story of a determined young woman who perseveres in the face of overwhelming obstacles and who dies for her beliefs, not knowing whether her dreams will be realized.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/22/22.

Currently Free.

*All you ever wanted to know about fortifications but never asked *




  








An introduction to the history of fortifications and their building technology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/23/22.

Currently Free.

*The Death Code (A Remi Laurent FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








*A serial killer is targeting victims in obscure historic settings—the Cloisters in New York City, the Glencairn in Philadelphia. What is the connection? Is there a message to the murders?*

THE DEATH CODE (A Remi Laurent FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) is the debut novel in a new series by mystery and suspense author Ava Strong.

Chosen by Barnes & Noble as one of the Top 20 Favorite Indie eBooks of 2021!

FBI Special Agent Daniel Walker, 40, known for his ability to hunt killers, his street-smarts, and his disobedience, is singled out from the Behavioral Analysis Unit and assigned to the FBI’s new Antiquities unit. The unit, formed to hunt down priceless relics in the global world of antiquities, has no idea how to enter the mind of a murderer.

Remi Laurent, 34, brilliant history professor at Georgetown, is the world’s leading expert in obscure historic artifacts. Shocked when the FBI asks for her help to find a killer, she finds herself reluctantly partnered with this rude American FBI agent. Special Agent Walker and Remi Laurent are an unlikely duo, with his ability to enter killers’ minds and her unparalleled scholarship, the only thing they have in common, their determination to decode the clues and stop a killer.

An unputdownable crime thriller featuring an unlikely partnership between a jaded FBI agent and a brilliant historian, the REMI LAURENT series is a riveting mystery, grounded in history, and packed with suspense and revelations that will leave you continuously in shock, and flipping pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Core Establishment (Dimensional Dungeon Cores Book 1) *




  








*A journey that was a lifetime in the making….*

Milton Frederick never had the chance to live out his life as a professional gamer on Earth, mainly because he was abducted by aliens. Unfortunately, he wasn’t returned home after the typical probing associated with such things to tell an unbelievable story to his friends. Instead, he was summarily killed and his consciousness was inserted into a Station Core, a giant metal egg-shaped object that could use technology to create traps, Combat Units, and other defenses to protect not just himself but those he cared about.

Despite killing him and sticking his mind in what was essentially a giant computer, the aliens that went by the name “The Collective” weren’t actually a bad group of people. Ultimately, what they had done to Milton had been to save themselves from the incessant attacks of a different group of aliens called Heliothropes; sadly, he never made it to where he was supposed to end up. Rather, his Station Core ended up crash-landing on a foreign planet named Proctus, as far from The Collective as it was possible to get.

However, through many difficult scenarios and by adapting to his new form, Milton was eventually able to leave Proctus with some new friends and new ships he had built with the help of his versatile drones. Now bound for Collective space to fulfill a promise to his personal AI guide, ALANNA, Milton and his crew use their trans-dimensional drive to journey there through a strange dimension that cuts down on their travel time.

What they find waiting for them when they emerge is not what any of them were expecting.

_Dimensional Dungeon Cores is a continuation of the Station Cores series, though it can be enjoyed without having read the previous books. This story contains LitRPG and GameLit mechanics, Dungeon Core elements including dungeon construction and defense, and optional stat tables in the form of footnotes. Contains no foul language and no harems or sexual content._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*DROWNING: A SCI FI MYSTERY THRILLER*




  








When a young gaming blogger kills himself, he leaves the world with one question.

WHAT IS TRITEK?

A riddle that will echo through time and lead to two investigations in contemporary Los Angeles and future Shanghai.

From the author of the Daedalus Cycle comes a new epic SciFi mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Steamborn (Steamborn Series Book 1) *




  








*A supernatural swarm. A treacherous scheme. A tinker’s apprentice may be the village’s only hope…*
Jacob has yet to meet a gadget he couldn’t fix or an adventure he could resist. With trade routes to his remote Lowlands town cut off, Jacob must exchange his boyhood adventures for petty theft. After all, his wages at the tinker shop aren’t enough to pay for his father’s medicine.

But it soon becomes clear why few merchants brave the nearby roads as a plague of terrifying creatures descends upon the town. With the Lowlands under siege, Jacob and his friend have no choice but to run for their lives. When their escape uncovers a terrible secret, Jacob learns there are those who’ll stop at nothing to make sure the teen takes the scandal to his grave…

_Steamborn_ is an inventive YA fantasy novel with a heavy dash of steampunk. If you like dystopian settings, killer insects, and resourceful characters, then you’ll love Eric Asher’s gear-turning tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shield-Maiden: Under the Howling Moon (The Road to Valhalla Book 1)*




  








*Chosen by Odin.
Destined for Valhalla.*
In my dreams, Odin whispers to me.

He tells me I’m destined to wield a legendary sword.

He tells me my road will bring me to Valhalla.

But when I wake, I’m only Hervor. Fatherless. Unloved. Unwanted. Jarl Bjartmar, my grandfather, calls me cursed. My mother, her memories stolen by the gods, has forgotten me. Everyone tells me I should have been left to the wolves, but no one will tell me why.

None but Eydis, a thrall with völva magic, believes I’m meant for a greater destiny. Yet who can believe a devotee of Loki?

When the king and his son arrive for the holy blót, the runes begin to fall in my favor. A way forward may lie in the handsome Viking set on winning my heart, but only if I unravel the mystery hanging over me first.

Readers will relish _Shield Maiden: Under the Howling Moon_. This sweeping Viking historical fantasy retells the Norse _Hervarar Saga_, depicting the life of the shieldmaiden Hervor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stormwielder *




  








*Not all magic is a gift…*

When Eric was young, a terrible power woke within him, destroying all it touched. Horrified by what he had done, Eric fled his village. For two years he has wandered the wilderness alone. Now, determined to redeem himself, Eric seeks a new life in the town of Oaksville.

But this world is not the same one he left behind. The power of the Gods is failing, and dark forces have crept into the Three Nations. Both will seek to use Eric for his magic. With a war brewing, Eric must tread carefully to survive the coming conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Grave Mistake: A Witchy Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Hedgewitch for Hire Book 1) *




  








_*When you pull up stakes, make sure you don’t get stabbed in the back.*_

Self-taught in the arcane arts, hedgewitch Selena Marx is comfortable doing divination for West Los Angeles’ anxiety-ridden housewives, lawyers, and aspiring actresses. Her biggest challenge? Avoiding Lucien Dumond, leader of the Greater Los Angeles Necromancers’ Guild, who views her as fresh meat to add to his harem of slavishly devoted groupies.

Selena’s not interested in the slimy, celebrity-schmoozing sorcerer, but nobody turns Lucien down without consequences. When he threatens to fit her with magical cement shoes and drop her off the Santa Monica Pier, Selena’s Tarot cards point her to Globe, Arizona, for a new home, a new shop, and a cursed pet cat.

Just as she’s settling in and meeting the locals — including Calvin Standingbear, hunky chief of the San Ramon Apache tribal police — Lucien tracks her down…and promptly disappears. When his body turns up on tribal lands, it’s up to Calvin to investigate. Starting with Selena.

And when one of Lucien’s acolytes is killed, traces of dark magic and cryptic warnings from the spirits send Selena and Calvin in a race against time — before a too-close-for-comfort evil cuts her own life short.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Turquoise Deception (Paradox Murder Mystery Book 2) *




  








_*NAVIGATING BANK FRAUD IN MAINE & MURDER IN THE BAHAMAS*_

The banker’s body was discovered shortly after sunrise in Thunderball Grotto, an underwater cave in The Bahamas. The banker lied to both his boss and his wife when he told them he was going to Florida to attend a banking conference. Why he deceived them about the conference and died in the turquoise waters of Thunderball was a mystery.

The Bahamian authorities called his death an accidental drowning. The bank suspects an embezzlement when hidden cash is discovered and hires Steve Wilson, a recently retired bank auditor, to investigate. Steve’s curiosity about the source of the secret cash takes him from Maine to Florida and to Thunderball Grotto. The closer Steve gets to the answer the closer he is to danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Questionable Morels: A Naturalist Selection Cozy Mystery *




  








*First in a new series!*

Fern Rivers works two part-time jobs and lives upstairs in a cramped storefront apartment with her nerdy ex-boyfriend…who also happens to be her boss. But she is on the verge of realizing her career as a full-time naturalist and will soon be able to prove to her nagging mother that she is a capable woman after all.
That is until one of her co-workers at the park unexpectedly ends up dead. Darren may have been preparing to retire, but as Fern quickly realizes, it was clear that someone had decided to make his exit final. Unfortunately, no one believes Fern’s theory, and evidence is sparse. Relying on her instincts and knowledge of all things nature––not to mention some assistance from her trusty Sheltie––she decides to investigate alone. Not even the threat of losing her career will stop her from solving the murder.

Duskview Metroparks may be renown as a picturesque tourist town, but it is about to get a real scare from an individual with questionable morals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder at the Indian River: A Florida Murder Mystery Novel Series *




  







A decaying body is found floating in the Indian River near Canaveral Flats, Florida. Once again, Roger Pyles, a forensic expert recovering from personal and professional failures, is called upon for help in the case. The discovery of an unusual item in the corpse points to lost treasure, but this is only the tip of the iceberg. Bedlam breaks loose, and more crime victims are found. Can Roger solve the case without becoming a casualty himself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blues, Butterflies & Murder (Myrtle Grove Garden Club Mystery Book 5)*




  








Jesse Camden is minding the store at the Gilded Lily Antiques and Vintage Shop when a stranger enters and begins asking questions about Lindsey Hatch, Jesse’s friend, business partner and the barista at the tearoom next door. It’s a bad beginning to a day that just gets worse when, within hours, two people are found dead.

While trying to learn more about the man who’s stalking Lindsey, Jesse and Vivian Windsor find his body in a motel room. When it turns out they are also the last two people to see another victim alive, they become prime suspects in both deaths. Before the afternoon is out, Lindsey joins Jesse and Vivian at the sheriff’s office to defend themselves, and the ladies of the Myrtle Grove Garden Club go on high alert to solve a twelve-year-old mystery and bring a killer to justice before one of them is charged for a murder they didn’t commit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Silencio! (Dev Haskell Private Investigator Book 30) (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator) *




  








*Mike Faricy is the winner of;


The 2019 Crime Masters of America Poison Cup Award.


The 2020 Crime Master's of America Best Selling Series Award.


The 2021 Midwest Mystery Writers Award.
The 2021 Crime Master’s of America Poison Cup Award.


Nominated for the 2018, 2019, 2020 & 2021 Silver Falchion Award.

Silencio!*


Private Investigator Dev Haskell is summoned by local crime lord Tubby Gustafson to look into the inner workings of financier Casper Trickle. It seems Gustafson is looking to invest. Dev contacts former friend, with benefits, Heidi Bauer. He’s just met Melissa Donnelly on line and surprisingly she seems interested in him. There’s just on problem, Melissa’s ex-husband, Jeremy Lawrence, a stalker with a well deserved restraining order. Dev has his hands full and crime lord Tubby Gustafson is about to add to the pressure. Fortunately, Dev’s Golden Retriever, Morton is on hand to keep things in line. You’d better check it out. Oh, and get comfortable, because you won’t want to put Silencio! down. Enjoy the read!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Justice for Jessica (Detective Rachel Storme Book 1) *




  







Mousey, overweight Stacey Sullivan would love to trade places with her glamorous socialite BFF, Jessica James—that’s until she discovers Jessica murdered in her own home. Whip-smart detective Rachel Storme is ready to exchange her gun and badge for a gardener’s hat and hoe. But she reluctantly puts her plans on hold when she’s asked to help solve Jessica’s murder. These two strangers from different generations—Stacey a millennial and Rachel a baby boomer—become unlikely friends in their pursuit of JUSTICE FOR JESSICA. But their friendship is put to the test when Stacey insists that her husband, Matt, is innocent in spite of evidence that speaks to the contrary. Rachel, baffled by Stacey’s blind loyalty to Matt, doggedly fights to take Matt down, but with Stacey’s help, he eludes her at every turn. Is Matt the killer or could Grant, Jessica’s husband, be the culprit? Perhaps it was her jealous sister, Georgette or the maid, Rosa? No matter who the killer is, Rachel, by any means necessary, is determined to find her man or woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Domestic Deceit *




  








Come along on this powerfully gripping investigation as reporter K.J. Corchoran unravels a secret psychological program that has government neuroscientists on the verge of cracking the brain’s synaptic code. Their discovery is stunning: Deep in the brain’s recesses, a small anomaly is creating an evil evolutionary defect in a growing cluster of the population—including the domestic terrorists responsible for attempting to overthrow democracy during the January 6th attack on the U.S. Capitol. But to find a cure, Military scientists must test their hypotheses on volunteers—including children whose father’s participate in the experiments as part of unfolding Probate Court cases. _Domestic Deceit_ will leave readers on the edge of their seats as Corchoran unveils the secrets and whether scientists—in their zeal to help mankind—have gone too far. Reminiscent of Stieg Larsson’s _Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, Domestic Deceit_ is a scintillating fast-paced suspense thriller with roller-coaster twists, full of political and psychological intrigue, dark, edgy elements, gut-punch conflicts and an emotional backbone.

Based on current cutting-edge research, author H.C. Johnson has created a believable, captivating, and, ultimately, a hopeful suspense drama, while exploring important cultural and societal themes with piercing clarity and satirical wit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Lone Wolf (The Michael Wolfe Saga Book 1) *




  








*From Amazon bestselling author J.C. Fields comes a thrilling new adventure featuring retired-Marine sniper and ex-CIA black ops operator, Michael Wolfe.*

Somebody wants Wolfe, and his ex-Mossad girlfriend, Nadia Picard, dead. When an attempt to assassinate them in Barcelona, Spain goes awry, they manage to find their way back to Wolfe’s rustic property in remote southern Missouri unscathed. Not one to hide from a threat, Wolfe aggressively starts using his training and skills to find out who tried to eliminate them in Barcelona, but more importantly—why.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Redemption Man: The First Thriller in the Devlin Trilogy (Gabe Devlin Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*Father Gabe Devlin did a bad thing. Now he'll spend the rest of his life making it right.
A murder in the woods. A deadly conspiracy. A man on the run.*

Secrets, lies, and death lurk in the shadows of a small town.
And Father Gabe Devlin faces killers without a conscience beyond the reach of the law.

Ex-Air Force investigator Father Gabe Devlin is walking into a deadly trap. His oldest friend has vanished off the face of the earth and he's honor-bound to find him. The same day Devlin goes looking for him in the town of Halton Springs, the mutilated body of a young man is discovered. One of a series of grisly discoveries to come.

As Devlin tries to get to the truth, each life he touches begins to unravel. And the closer Devlin comes to revealing the Halton Springs murderers and the extraordinary reason behind his friend's disappearance, the closer he comes to uncovering the shocking truth about his own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/23/22.

Currently Free.

*When I Die I'm Going to Heaven 'Cause I've Spent My Time in Hell: A Memoir of My Year As an Army Nurse in Vietnam *




  








When she was 18, she joined the Army to finance her nursing education. With less than six months of nursing experience, she was assigned to the 24th Evacuation Hospital in South Vietnam.

True tales of the war that are by turns horrifying and humorous, told with an eye for detail, by a woman who was in the thick of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Bronze Magic: An Epic Fantasy Adventure (The Sorcerer's Oath Book 1) *





  








Exiled by his power-hungry brothers, Prince Tarkyn encounters the woodfolk: a secretive group of telepaths living deep in the woodlands.

When bounty hunters attack, Tarquin narrowly escapes with the aid of the forest-dwellers, and discovers a secret about their source of magic. Embracing his new identity, allegiances are formed as the woodfolk hail Tarquin as the Guardian Of The Forest.

But can he find a way to protect this mysterious realm, and seize his true destiny?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Endover House: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







Ten years have passed since estranged siblings Gene and Violet Masters have spoken to one another, but the news of their parent’s recent passing forces a grim reunion. As Violet uncovers a disturbing secret, she wonders if there might be more to their parent’s death than meets the eye. Contacted by their mother’s spirit beyond the grave, Violet fears the unearthing of truths known only to her and her brother and how they threaten her future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*LAST AT BAT*




  








*SMALL TOWN BIG SECRETS
If you can throw a 95 MPH fastball - or hit one - your teammates don't care what color you are, how pretty you are, or where you came from.*

_“I SOON DISCOVERED this novel is a story of the indomitable spirit that potentially dwells in us all. About selflessness, sacrifice and the beauty of compassion. It’s the story of hope and renewal; a second chance.” —Jeff Lowrey Baseball Play by Play Announcer/Film Producer_

*MATT WOLF doesn't remember his past, or what he used to look like. Or his real name.*But the four people who rescued him from a devastating plane crash, do know . . . everything. Including that the world, including his wife, think Dylan Michael, the greatest baseball player of a generation, died in that crash. As fans mourn Dylan's loss, Matt heals. While his face will never look the same, his body recovers and is stronger than ever. By chance, he realizes he may have played baseball at one time. As his talent resurfaces, it's clear he has major league ability, maybe super-star ability._ But there's a catch;* his past can't be discovered, or he could spend years in prison.*_

To reach his dream of returning to "The Show" Matt will need the help of everyone in the small town of Blossom, South Carolina. Problem is, Matt is a white guy and Blossom is a nearly all Black town. A town not really all that fond of white guys, _even former big leaguers._

*HE WILL NEED TO PROVE TO THE PEOPLE OF BLOSSOM HE'S MORE THAN A BASEBALL PLAYER!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mine: A Kate Hamilton Mystery (Kate Hamilton Mysteries Book 1) *




  







*A sleepy town in southwest Virginia wakes up to a nightmare of untimely deaths.*

From the USA Today bestselling Kate Hamilton series - Mine, Two-Hour Mystery, Thriller & Suspense Short Reads

Not safe at home in Boston, science teacher Kate Hamilton seeks refuge in the small Virginia town where she was born and raised.Scarborough is no longer the bucolic village that she remembered. Pleasantries are only skin deep as big-city issues and the politics of the world roil just under the surface.A string of untimely deaths has the whole town grieving. Only Kate thinks something nefarious is afoot.Can Kate convince the local police that coincidences like these are only found in fiction?Kate is determined to solve the puzzle and save lives, especially her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Heart Wounds (A Miranda and Parker Mystery Book 2) *




  








At the London Museum of Antiquity,

the priceless Marc Antony dagger is stolen.

The museum director is heart-broken.

He knows only one person can help him now.

Actually, two people. Ace private investigator Wade Parker and his new bride and partner, Miranda Steele.

But when she gets to London, Miranda realizes someone could murder for a museum piece valued at over five million pounds. And would murder again to keep it.

She's determined to find the culprit before that happens.

But the killer strikes first, setting Parker's nerves on edge. Could Miranda be the next target?

This time Parker doesn't hesitate to protest. And Miranda doesn't hesitate to flare up.

And now the killer is closing in.

Can the detectives work out their issues before one of them dies?

Or will they be too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Secret of the Chateau (The Kate Benedict Series Book 7) *




  








*A JUG OF WINE, A LOAF OF BREAD—AND DEATH.
SHE KNOWS IT’S COMING; SHE HAS TO STOP IT!*

London architect Kate Benedict has barely shucked off her coat before she spots her host's aura, a swirling pattern above his head that Kate has come to recognize as *a prediction of death within a few days*.

And she’s barely realized he’s in danger when he drops to the floor, shot by an unseen assailant.

It should have been the perfect junket—escaping miserably rainy London to a luxurious chateau in the Burgundy countryside. All she had to do was advise the owner on rebuilding his winery's tasting room. But trouble seems to come in threes...

The first person to rush into the room, the young woman who manages the tasting room, also has an aura, as does the winemaker, nephew to the dead man.

*Surrounded by absolute strangers and the ever-present reminders of imminent death*, Kate is overwhelmed by uncertainties: Where is the danger coming from? Does it extend to her? And dodgiest of all, *Whom to trust*?

She makes fast friends with the tasting room manager, and she knows from past experience that if she can discover the source of the danger she can cheat death out of a victory. She desperately wants to save this woman.

*So she’ll have to make the chateau give up its centuries of secrets*: betrayals among the highly competitive vintners of the region, disputed ownership claims, deceitful spouses, treacherous employees, even secret passageways.

And, *of course, since it’s a 700-year-old chateau, there will be ghosts*. The question is: Does the elegantly-caped gentleman in the green hat mean to help…or to harm?

Just as you’re thinking, “What a clever solution,” the tale takes an even cleverer twist. This is a book with pretty much everything—a likeable heroine, an ancient chateau, all the wine you can drink, a fun plot, and a ghost to top it off. The very definition of cozy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Purrfect Trap (The Mysteries of Max Book 15) *




  








*Kill or Cure*

Life had been going swimmingly, as life usually does in Hampton Cove, when suddenly disaster struck. Odelia had scheduled a surprise visit to Vena Aleman. Vena is our local vet, and a master at inflicting pain and suffering. And as it happens she was about to have a field day, for I’d been troubled by a toothache, and this fact had not escaped Vena.

So when those awful abductions happened I should have seen them coming, but I was still under the influence of my pain meds. Is it any wonder, then, that Dooley and I were captured by those awful catnappers? I blame Vena, to be honest, though of course that fiendish woman would deny all responsibility, and blame everything on the bad guys.

Add to that Grandma Muffin chomping at the bit to pick a fight with Tex, Odelia chasing the story of a lifetime when the local sausage store ran out of sausages, and you can see why I felt compelled to share these harrowing events with you, dear reader. Will there be a happy ending, you ask? Well, that would be telling, wouldn’t it, and I may be a lot of things but I’m not a tattletale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Goodnight Mysteries Books 1 - 2*




  








*Enjoy the first two books in the Goodnight Mysteries series.

Die Noon*
Matilda Dare can’t sleep. Her insomnia is one more reason to move to the quirky small town of Goodnight, New Mexico after she inherits a house, a small newspaper, and two old dogs there. But despite the Goodnight name, Matilda still spends her nights wide awake, and she has good reason after a reporter is murdered. With a mystery to solve, she begins to investigate the town and uncovers more suspects than she knows what to do with. Meanwhile, the hottie cowboy sheriff is doing his own investigation into Matilda, and the mysterious, handsome stranger, who just happens to live with her, is showing up in all the wrong places. As her investigation continues, danger increases, and it might end up spelling lights out for Matilda.

*A Doom with a View*
Matilda Dare still can’t sleep. Since she’s arrived in Goodnight, New Mexico, she’s solved one murder and had more than one conversation with a dead woman. Obsessed with finding the woman’s killer, she has to put that on hold when her newspaper receives a mysterious, coded letter. When the author of the letter winds up dead, Matilda is thrust into a mystery that puts her new friends into danger. The hunky Sheriff Goodnight and Matilda’s hunky roommate Boone are along for the ride in this funny action adventure that might end up spelling lights out for Matilda.

Goodnight…Sometimes sweet dreams end in murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blink *




  








When private investigator Andrew Schlakier receives a phone call out of the blue from State Corporate Affairs Mister Fix-it, Peter Michael, to investigate a case, he knows he’s going to be in for a harrowing time.

A mother and daughter have been tragically found dead in their car in a quiet Melbourne street. The finger of blame points to the husband, but with an iron-clad alibi there is simply no way he could have done it. Or is there?

It's an increasingly dangerous game of cat and mouse, but as Schlakier delves more deeply into the case and endeavours to deconstruct the suspect’s story, it becomes less and less clear if he is the hunter or the quarry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Merciless Past: An Asha Kade Private Detective Mystery (Merciless Thriller)*




  








*A white winter wedding. Red blood on her veil. Evil is closer than she thinks…*

Private investigator Asha Kade gets a surprise invitation from an old friend in New Hampshire.

Victoria has found true love. Asha can’t wait to see her again and meet the groom she’s been gushing about. A man Victoria’s known for only six months.

But as a trafficked survivor, Asha knows to trust her instincts. The minute she arrives at the private ski chalet where the wedding will take place, she realizes something is wrong.

Something is wrong with this place.

Something is wrong with Victoria.

When Asha discovers the first body, she knows she has stumbled on a dark family secret worth killing for…

_Who is the killer seated among the wedding guests?

Who will they go after next?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*HOURGLASS *




  








*Clyde Williams just wanted to draw comic books. Life and death have other plans.*

*Brooklyn-born artist Clyde Williams has spent his life obsessing over comic books and chasing his big dream to one day break into the industry as a hot new artist. But chasing the dream isn’t easy. It’s tiring, dispiriting work.*

And that was before the ghost of his recently murdered best friend and roommate, Kev Carpenter, showed up at their apartment. Shocked and confused, the pair have been trying to establish some sense of their old status quo, of normality, but normality left town and isn’t coming back.

Instead, they get a knock at their front door. Rose Hadfield, agent of Hourglass, has some understanding of what it’s like to commune with the dead, living with the ghosts of her former military unit, and offers them the choice to educate themselves and train their abilities, or remain under Hourglass’ scrutiny in the name of public safety.

Clyde’s long-held distrust of all things military and federal, has him prepared to decline Rose’s offer. Kev, however, has other ideas. Being restless and detached from the world, he sees this as his only real option. A purpose. Wracked with sympathy for his best friend’s plight, Clyde accepts Rose’s offer on one condition: upon completion of his training, he will remain a civilian. A fair compromise.

Unbeknownst to Clyde and Kev, their acceptance of Rose’s offer has catapulted them on a collision course with an ex-KGB officer turned necromantic monk, and the ancient, wealthy, and morally dubious Cairnwood Society. Clyde and Kev will soon learn that death is only the beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bravo Eight Three : SAS Task Force Black, Book Two Syria.*




  








After the mission to intercept and seize the barrels of Sarin that were transported from Iran, Bravo Eight Three discovered that not eight barrels were shipped as thought but ten barrels were shipped out into the hands of terrorists.

Bravo Eight Three now have a task and a race against time to locate and seize the missing two barrels.
This mission will take the team from Iraq into Syria and eventually into Afghanistan and Pakistan and then a race back to there home soil to prevent the biggest most terrifying terror attack that has ever been planned.
Can Bravo Eight Three prevent the attack in time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Last Insurgent (The Michael Wolfe Saga Book 2) *




  








*From the author of A LONE WOLF, the #1 Best Selling Amazon Audiobook, featuring Ex-Marine Sniper and retired CIA operator Michael Wolfe, comes a new international thriller.*


He is a ghost. A man who travels the globe selling his bomb-making skills to the highest bidder and one of the last holdouts from the Irish Troubles of the 1990's. Danny McCaffrey offers his talents to Iran who has developed a new bio-weapon. Their long-term goal: To disrupt the governments of Western Europe, Israel and the United States.

When the NSA intercepts an international call hinting at a meeting for this new endeavor, ex-Marine Sniper and clandestine CIA operative Michael Wolfe is sent to intercept him. When he fails to stop the ex-IRA terrorist in Mexico, he and his equally deadly ex-Mossad wife, Nadia are tasked with finding McCaffrey.

The result is a lethal international cat-and-mouse game ranging from the mountains of northern Iran to the streets of Washington, DC. Wolfe and Nadia must stop McCaffrey before he can orchestrate an attack aimed at the President of The United States.


Filled with well-crafted characters and the trademark twists and turns of a J.C. Fields novel, _The Last Insurgent_ will keep you glued to the pages way past your bedtime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Supremacy License (A Sinatra Thriller Book 1) *




  








★★★★★ "Sinatra is John Wick, only pretty."
★★★★★ "I tried to read slowly so it would last but I couldn't do it!"

Sinatra, a notorious federal marshal, is drafted into a domestic black ops group.
Their mission--arrest the untouchable.

An international terrorist slips through the East Coast and takes up residence inside an impregnable mountain chateau--within American borders but beyond legal reach. Her name is El Gato and she's a top priority for both the DEA and FBI.

The situation is dicey and politically explosive, perfect for Sinatra and his team. Sometimes a scythe works better than a hammer.

Sinatra (real name--Manny Martinez) doesn't realize the dangerous waters into which he wades. This terrorist holds the key to his past and his future. He and the mysterious El Gato have tangled before...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Trafalgar *




  








*Two hundred years ago Napoleon Bonaparte planned to lead his Grande Armée to Britain, the only country still defying him.*

From Bonaparte’s headquarters to the admirals’ flagships, from William Pitt and his volunteers on the English coast to the lower decks of the British, French and Spanish battleships, in _Trafalgar_ we see the story unfold at every level as the fleets manoeuvre for advantage.

Nicholas Best’s original research has drawn upon a wide range of eyewitness accounts to craft a minute-by-minute recreation of the most famous sea battle of all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Operation Backhander: 1944 Battle for Cape Gloucester (WW2 Pacific Military History Series Book 3) *




  








“_An outstanding description of a brutal battle.”_ – Reviewer

*A gripping insight into the war for New Guinea and the operation for Cape Gloucester.*

Determined to capture a pivotal island in their war against the Japanese, the US 1st Marine Division were faced with a challenging task – to land on the fortified peninsula of Cape Gloucester and capture its two vital airfields.

Taking the peninsula and the island of New Britain would give them a vital stepping stone in their campaign to push the Japanese out of New Guinea and the Bismarck Sea. Struggling through difficult terrain and enemy ambushes, the Marines fought their way to the heart of the peninsula and captured the airfields. Offering a fascinating insight into the often-gruesome battles which marked the Pacific Theater, _Operation Backhander _presents a captivating account of the Allies’ struggle against the Japanese army.

_A must-read for fans of WW2 pacific naval history books, this riveting book sheds light on the campaign to capture Cape Gloucester, giving a day-by-day look into the beach landings, the skirmishes, and the months-long operation to force the Japanese into retreat and take this pivotal stepping stone for themselves._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Recapture of Guam: 1944 Battle and Liberation of Guam (WW2 Pacific Military History Series Book 6) *




  








“_A gripping insight about the liberation of Guam._” – Reviewer

*Guam’s Japanese garrison fought practically to the last man.*

By invading Guam, US forces were not only getting access to a fine harbor and a number of airfields to use in future operations but were also liberating a US territory captured by the Japanese in 1941.

The attack on Guam was intended to begin only days after the landings on Saipan but was postponed for a month. US forces used the delay to make the preliminary bombardment and air attacks extremely thorough and to ensure that offshore obstacles to landing craft were cleared efficiently.

The landing force included both Marine and Army units from General Geiger’s III Amphibious Corps, in all 55,000 strong. General Takashina commanded 18,000 defenders, who had built a typically elaborate network of bunkers, artillery emplacements, and other fortifications.

This narrative recounts the story of the liberation of Guam in vivid, gritty detail. Explore the fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/24/22.

Currently Free.


*Survival Medical Handbook: A Complete Beginners Guide to Prepare for Any Emergency When You Are Off Grid | Includes First Aid and Natural Remedies (Self Sufficient Living Book 4) *




  








*If you have always wanted to know how to handle emergency situations off grid, but never had the information or confidence then keep reading...*

What would you do if someone in your group broke a leg? Half-drowned? Got electrocuted? Cut off a finger? Got a serious disease?

You might be a long way from help without even realizing it, and if nobody knows how to handle the situation, the consequences could be tragic. Being able to address this kind of issue is crucial.

Do you finally want to be prepared for emergencies and aliments while off grid?

If so, then this book is for you.

First aid could, quite literally, save your life or the life of one of your companions. Knowing how to deal with an injury in the moment could mean the difference between a lifelong disfigurement and a total recovery. Being equipped to handle emergencies can stop you from panicking when fast action is critical.

Even if you’re an experienced off gridder.

Survival Medical Handbook is a must-read for anyone who wants to protect the most precious gift you have – Life!

Amazon Best-selling author, Bradley Stone provides you with the information to avert emergencies and deal with injuries and diseases effectively.

*In Survival Medical Handbook, you will discover:*

How to get yourself prepared before you step off the grid, and the basic supplies that you should be carrying in most situations.
Techniques that you should know to protect your loved ones in emergencies.
Medical conditions that you should identify before going off the grid and how these can be dealt with away from civilization.
The mild and major emergency situations that you may find yourself dealing with, with practical and simple steps for addressing them and prioritizing survival.
Natural remedies that you can turn to, how to use them, and what they can help treat.
…and so much more!

Imagine how you’ll feel once you are prepared to handle emergencies off grid, and how your life could change for the better.

So even if you’ve read other survival books, you can still gain the knowledge to keep you and your group healthy with Survival Medical Handbook


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Combat Medic, My Story *




  







My father wrote his story and never published it. He passed away in 1991 and 2016 year marks 25 years since his passing and 50 after he left for Vietnam. To complete his goal and share his story this is being published to honor the memory of the good people who have been witnesses to war. A collection of David's personal stories from Vietnam during 1966 - 1968. From training, his transition to Vietnam and time in combat. To his time in the Civil Affairs unit living in the villages with the Montagnard, providing medial care between ten villages. By the time he left the Civil Affairs unit, the north Vietnamese had placed a bounty on his head. Enjoy the Vietnam experience from a fresh prospective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/25/22.

Currently Free.

*Mercury's Shadow (The Kardashev Cycle Book 1) *




  








*One man's lust for power threatens the future of humanity—can a young girl from the outer system stop it all?*

Imogen “Chim” Esper is thrust into the center of an interplanetary conflict when her family is torn apart by the cruel and indifferent Kardashev Corporation. Forced to run, along with her robotic best friend, Chim struggles to find her place in a society that is poised for revolutionary transformation.

The Kardashev Corporation dominates all commerce and politics in the solar system. Its megalomaniac CEO, Alton Neal, is hell-bent on transforming society by capturing the full energy output of the sun through the creation of a Dyson Swarm.

Citizens of Earth and the stations throughout the system must band together to protect access to the lifeblood of the system or risk becoming permanently enslaved to the Kardashev Corporation.

_Mercury’s Shadow_ is a thrilling adventure that blends real science, big ideas, grand adventure and high stakes to introduce a new heroine and a deep universe that will leave readers asking for more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wings of Earth: 1 - Echoes of Starlight: A hard sci fi space opera*




  








*One hundred thousand colonists don’t simply vanish... No bodies. No evidence of an attack. Just gone.*

Ethan Walker hauls cargo, and an occasional passenger or two. Cargo is easy but passengers, not so much. He’s trying to keep out of trouble and make the lease payments on a private freighter he hopes one day to own, but when he arrives at Starlight Colony with what should be a routine delivery, things take an unexpected turn.

Everyone in the colony is missing.

Trying to get some answers, Walker heads down to the hellish desert planet, knowing the company that owns his ship will expect him to just leave. What he discovers is an inexplicable mystery. No one is left behind, and there are no signs of where they went.

He is obligated to report the disappearance to FleetCom – the local law enforcement branch of the government – and when Captain McKenna tells him to stay put and not to return to the surface until they can arrive to begin an official investigation, he must obey her orders.

Since the only thing FleetCom and his leaseholder both agree on is that he cannot go back down to the colony, following his instructions should be easy.

Yet, frantic for answers about the colony, his passengers make a desperate play that leaves him no choice but to risk his ship and career to return to the surface.

Even though it will likely cost him everything.

*If you enjoy Firefly and Star Trek, you need to get to know Captain Ethan Walker and the crew of the Olympus Dawn. Dive into the first novel of this blockbuster space opera series now.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Drake's Law *




  







Very hard, slow-burning, contemplative sci-fi with no violence in it, written in the highest traditions of intellectual science fiction. Test pilot Michael Almers has always believed that the terms of the Drake Equation make alien life an inevitability, and he intends to be the first human to contact an extraterrestrial intelligence. He and his co-captain, rocket engineer Sally Ledford, want to go to the asteroid belt to chase their ambitions in space, but their ship only has 7,000 m/s delta-v. When salvager Ryan Pinkerton approaches them with an offer that will get them to the belt for free, it seems almost too good to be true. The adventure that follows will push back humanity’s horizons in space. Problem solving in space, speculative particle physics, and novel interpretations of special relativity, all in Drake’s Law. By author Andrew Stanek, whose sentience has never been proven.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*GIRL DIVIDED *




  








*They think she's a monster, but she's their only hope…*

In a divided nation, 14-year-old Jetta belongs nowhere. Her face is split right down the middle: half-black and half-white. The non-white residents of her New Orleans camp call her a demon. The white oppressors who took over during the 2nd American Civil War have called her much worse…

After years as an outcast, Jetta uncovers her true heritage as the daughter of an African storm god and a Finnish death goddess. As she attempts to harness her terrible new abilities to turn the tide in the war, trouble comes to those she tries to help. Only Jetta has the power to heal her divided homeland… or destroy everything in her path…

_Girl Divided_ is a post-apocalyptic sci-fi novel infused with magical forces. If you like immersive worlds, strong characters, and a tale that reads like Neil Gaiman and Stephen King combined, then you'll love Willow Rose's provocative story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cocoa and Curses: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Mystery (Witches of Noel Lodge Book 1) *




  








*Mix one part divorce, two parts very suspicious murder, and three parts snarky witches for a cocoalicious paranormal women's fiction novel about finding your power after forty!*

All Liv Kolgrim wanted for her forty-first birthday was a nice dinner with her husband. What she got was divorce papers and the legs knocked out from under her very comfortable life.

Yearning for a fresh start, Liv punches the reset button on her life and retreats to her tiny hometown to plan her next move.

But her feet have barely touched Mistlevale's snowy streets when a body shows up at her family's cozy lodge. Even worse, local sheriff's deputy Gray Bauer wants Liv's cantankerous grandmother on the hook for the crime.

Now Liv's restful vacation has turned into a race to unravel the mystery before her poor Gran winds up in a cell. With a small-town cast of characters to investigate, delicious cocoa to drink, and an enormous semi-feral cat on her tail, Liv has more than her hands full.

And that's all before her family insists she take up the mantle of witchcraft that Liv's never really believed in.

_Cocoa & Curses is the first book of the Witches of Noel Lodge, a paranormal women's fiction series featuring a trio of snarky witches, a heaping helping of holiday cheer, and enough magical mayhem to stuff a stocking.

Please note this book was originally published as Room With a Bloom. This new edition does not contain additional content._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dungeness and Dragons: A Driftwood Mystery (The Driftwood Mysteries Book 4) *




  








A B.R.A.G. MEDALLION HONOREE

The pulse-pounding fourth installment of The Driftwood Mysteries.

When the crabbing boat Johnny B. Goode is lost with all hands in a ferocious January storm, Officer Charley Whitehorse, “The Tracker,” believes it was not an Act of God, but an act of murder.

At the same time, young women are disappearing up and down the Oregon coast. The latest, Patricia Carmody, has vanished without a trace on her way to audition for a movie.

As Whitehorse and his partner, Tony Esperanza, scramble to untangle the web of clues, they tumble into a plot of human trafficking, vicious killings, and international conspiracy.

Pour yourself a drink—coffee, tea, wine, or something stronger—turn off your phone, and fasten your seat belt. The ride is about to begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Grilled Suspect (A Stoneybrook Mystery Book 9) *




  








_No roast for the wicked …_

Everyone in Stoneybrook is on edge as a high-profile trial takes place up north in the city of Cascade Ridge. They’re excited for justice to be served, and the boost in business as onlookers flock to the Cascade Valley doesn’t hurt either. But when the remains of the main suspect in the case show up just outside of Stoneybrook in a burnt vehicle, they realize something sinister is at play.

Was it a freak accident? Or did one of the victims take revenge, just in case the jury wouldn’t convict?

With Paul tied up in the case, it’s up to Hadley to help Suze with wedding planning. But when the investigation points to a local couple, it’s up to Hadley and the gang to hold the real killer’s feet to the fire.

*Recipes included: rosemary chicken and smashed potatoes*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Chai, Chai Again (A Pebble Cove Teahouse Mystery Book 4) *




  








*Pebble Cove is known for giving tourists the cold shoulder, but a frozen body is something new.*


The people of Pebble Cove are thrown into a forced hibernation when the worst snowstorm in a decade hits the Oregon Coast. They expect to find damages once the snow thaws, but a frozen body down by the pier comes as a terrible surprise.

Rosemary is keeping warm with an abundance of chai tea, wooly sweaters, and further research into Asher’s past. But when a second body is found, she can’t deny the chilling thoughts that the two deaths might be connected. Or that this might not be the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Quinn Checks In: A Liam Quinn mystery (Liam Quinn Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Liam Quinn’s out of jail and out of luck.*

His short-lived forgery career behind him, Quinn turns his sharp mind and sharper wit to better use, as a private investigator.

But being an ex-con PI isn’t easy, especially when the bad guys want you on their side. And when an art heist leads to murder, he’s back on the run, from the mob, from the cops, from everyone. The only chance he has is recovering a stolen Dutch master.

So that should be easy.

Tired of taking wrong turns, Quinn’s determined to make amends. Even if it kills him.

*Wit, murder and a good man who’s made bad choices; the Liam Quinn mysteries from Amazon bestseller Ian Loome.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*DEAD AND GONE TO BELL (A Samantha Bell Mystery Thriller Book 1) *




  








*A gripping crime mystery that will make your jaw drop.*

Investigative reporter, Samantha Bell, knows the end of her career is near. But when young women are suddenly being targeted by a mysterious serial killer who leaves little clues behind, Samantha pushes her way into the biggest murder investigation of her life.

*Four crime-solving women set out on an exhilarating adventure to stop a serial killer before tragedy strikes again.*

On a mission to tell the story to save her career, nothing is as it seems. Met by terrifying roadblocks, Samantha needs a win. Willing to do whatever it takes, she and her friends risk their lives to work together and sift through the lies and deception that seem to be waiting for them around every turn.

*Shocking twists and page-turning suspense from beginning to end.*

It’s a race against the clock to catch the killer and just when it seems another victim’s life will be claimed, Samantha receives an anonymous message saying she will be the one to solve the case. Suddenly, the game has changed. When someone close to Samantha appears to be the next target, all rules are off the table and anything goes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*His Other Wife (A Stella Fall Psychological Suspense Thriller—Book One) *




  








*In this new series by #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Ava Strong, criminal profiler in training (and newly-engaged) Stella Fall, 26, discovers dark secrets hiding in her fiance’s past and wealthy suburb—and when a woman turns up murdered, Stella must tap her expertise in serial killers to extricate truth from lies—and not get torn apart by the demons of her own dark past.*

“The plot has many twists and turns, but it is the ending, which I did not see coming at all, that totally defines this book as one of the most riveting that I have read in years.”
—Reader review for Not Like Us
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Stella seems to have her whole life ahead of her: she has just graduated with a dual masters in Psychology and Criminal Justice, she is engaged to the man of her dreams after a whirlwind romance, and she is moving to the East Coast with him as she prepares for the wedding and searches for a dream job, hoping to be a criminal profiler. She is unbelievably excited for her life together with Chris—until she meets his family.

Stella, from a humble Midwestern upbringing, never felt comfortable around money, and she hates the world Chris comes from. She is in shock at the culture clash as she gets to know his elitist family and friends, all of whom look down on her. Isolated and demeaned, Stella wonders if she can live a life in such hostile surroundings. When they move into the guest house on his estate, things only get worse.

*Beneath its trimmed hedgerows and gleaming storefronts, Stella realizes this wealthy town hides terrible secrets.

Stella wonders if Chris is really the man she thought he was--but before she can decide, a murder leaves her blindsided.*

Stella, implicated, her future on the line, has no choice but to investigate. As her dreams devolve into hell, Stella, still struggling to overcome her own traumatic past, questions everything around her—including her own sanity.

*Can she find the killer, and clear her name, before it’s too late?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Food Preservation and Canning for Beginners: 7 Essential Food Preservation Tips For Off Grid Survival and The Homestead | Includes Recipes (Self Sufficient Living Book 1) *




  








*Do you find that your fridge is constantly filling up with half-wilted and mostly forgotten vegetables? Is your freezer crammed with “use up” containers of unknown origins? Do you find that you throw away most of what you produce because you just can’t use it up in time?*

Do you want to learn about home canning and preserving your own food?

I used to have a lot of problems with wasting the crops I grew and it always frustrated me, but I only had limited space in my freezer, and I didn’t know any better. Now, with the skills I have learned, I preserve plenty of food at room temperature, and have enough to give away to friends and family. There’s nothing like the gift of food – especially home-grown and home-preserved food!

This book is going to give you the skills to create that food, and allow you to store it safely in glass, with no need for a freezer or a cold room or a dehydrating machine.

In this book, you will discover:

About the many different methods of food preservation, and some of the pros and cons of each one
The differences between water bath canning and pressure canning, and why these differences are important
The kinds of food you can preserve with these two methods
How to make space in your life for home canning, with practical tips to make the process easier and less daunting
How to choose a home canner, and how to tell which type you should buy
How to can your own food, including step-by-step instructions to guide you from start to finish and set you on the road to success
A couple of simple recipes to try
The commonest canning mistakes that you’ll want to avoid
Many people think that they are too busy for home canning, or that they will get overwhelmed. However, home canning can save you time and money, and you may find that you are amazed by how easy it is once you get going! Even if you aren’t an expert in the kitchen, you can learn how to preserve your own food, because unlike cooking, home canning is a science, and you will be following exact instructions to make sure you get it right!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Unvanquished: How Confederate Women Survived the Civil War *




  







Southern women tell how they survived the desperate last days of the Confederacy in the Civil War. Entries from over 50 diaries of southern women, and slave women. As starvation stalked the land, they hid food and heirlooms in wells and swamps. They outwitted Yankee soldiers. They watched cities burn and fed hungry children. Slaves and plantation mistresses tell their stories. Forgotten Civil War recipes: oatmeal pie, "idiot's delight cake", hardtack, etc. Authentic photos. Bravery in the face of humiliation, terror, and grief.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/25/22.

Currently Free.

*We Escaped: A Family's Flight from Holland During WWII *




  








*The song and dance of The Sound of Music... seasoned with the terror of war.*

_We Escaped_ plunges the reader into the extraordinary World War II escapades of an ordinary couple and their children as they first escape from Nazi-occupied Holland, eventually making their way to America, where the author - Alex - was able to grow up amid the joy and love of everyday family life.

Within weeks of Germany's conquest of Holland, the family must flee the dragnet of the Gestapo, which is arresting all Dutch military officers. As far as Alex's father can see, the only way out is through Germany, and from there it's a tortuous and terrifying journey through Switzerland, Vichy France, Spain, and Portugal, with the Gestapo a threat at every turn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/26/22.

Currently Free.

*White Hat Black Heart (Cyber Teen Project Book 1) *




  








*Playing a virtual game is fun…until the game wants you dead.*

Nigel Watson is a clever teenage hacker who uses his skills to make extra spending money. But, after someone plunders his mother’s bank account and drains the funds,Nigel realizes his hacking could save the family.

Soon, Nigel’s online expertise is noticed by the billionaire founder of the Colossal Machine, a virtual game played by millions of people around the planet. When Nigel is given a chance to show his prowess, his skills outshine the work of the current developers. He even discovers new ways to cheat the game that no one else knows.But, Nigel doesn’t realize that his sudden success has made enemies who want him dead.

Nigel is thrust into the shadows of the Dark Web – a hidden part of the Internet where evil can find its way to your door. Little does he know, but the object of the game has become Nigel’s life.

In this cyber thriller, you never know who to trust when the virtual world makes it impossible to decrypt friend from foe.

*If you like edge of your seat danger or cyber thrillers then you will love White Hat Black Heart.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*War With Black Iris (Cyber Teen Project Book 2) *




  








*Solving cryptographic puzzles is fun…unless the puzzle is designed to kill
you.*

Nigel Watson is a clever teenage hacker who narrowly escaped with his life in
White Hat Black Heart. Unable to speak, he must find a new way to thwart a
mysterious threat that is taking over the world’s computer infrastructure.

Artificial intelligence has become self-aware…and determined people must die.

A rogue billionaire attempts to save the life of his ailing grand-daughter by
transferring her consciousness into a healthy cyborg host. But, malfunctions within the
cyborg’s system transform it into a sentient being capable of destroying humanity.

Two hacking groups, the Collective and Black Iris, join forces with Nigel to fend off
the cyborg’s attacks. But, some of his friends are kidnapped and forced to work
against him. When the authorities won’t heed his dire warnings, Nigel must make his
own plan for survival…or risk the collapse of society.

In Book 2 of the Cyber Teen Project, Nigel faces the ultimate test: How do you beat
an enemy that is infinitely smarter than you?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Reckoning of Delta Prime (Cyber Teen Project Book 3) *




  








*Writing code is fun… until it makes you a target.*

Soon after his high school graduation, Nigel Watson opens his cybersecurity investigative business. Trade is lucrative until he discovers some mysterious rouge code lurking on one of his client’s computers. On investigating, he finds clues leading to a sinister plot.

A clandestine organization known as the Cabal learns of his involvement and makes Nigel an offer that he cannot refuse. However, while trying to save those closest to him, he unwittingly unleashes the most disruptive cyber-attack in history.

As the internet crumbles and communications are on the brink of total collapse, the flames of civil disobedience take root. This is a cyber-attack so sinister that it threatens to unravel the fabric of the internet and society itself.

Feeling ultimately responsible for the catastrophe, Nigel forges alliances with the most unlikely people imaginable to stop the spread of the nefarious code and the Cabal in its tracks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Me And The Monkey (Chronicles of The Monkey God Book 1) *




  








*"Not mainstream? Proudly so? Monkey speaks to you" - Geeknative.com
"Completely bonkers and one of the most enjoyable reads I have had in ages"

20 November*
Went in to wake up The Monkey this morning and found his teddy bear tied to the bed with black electrical tape and looking very much the worse for wear. The Monkey was still fast asleep with a very satisfied smile on his face. I knew it was a bad idea to let him download _50 Shades of Grey_ onto his iPad. Cultural references he said… Just wanted to see what all of the fuss was about he said… My arse!

Me and The Monkey went to see _Skyfall_, the local cinema is running a load of Bond films over the next week. Nearly kicked off when the girl offered him Chunky Monkey ice cream – he doesn’t like stereotypes (when it suits him…). Rescued it with Phish Food and a large box of butter popcorn but he kept giving the girl evils all the way to the screen…

*23 November*
There seems to be bad blood between The Monkey and next door’s dog. I asked The Monkey what the problem was and he muttered something about being double crossed on a coke deal, and then told me to, ‘Mind my own business, bitch.’ Well at least he’s not flinging shit about…

*24 November*
The Monkey has been on my eBay account and bid for a JCB. I really hope the bid doesn’t win…

I’m sure The Monkey has been watching _Geordie Shore_… I heard drunken shouts of whey-aye coming from the living room but when I opened the door, he was watching _Family Guy_. Although he did have a guilty look on his face and the remote control was covered in monkey spit…

*25 November*
So, got to the bottom of the _Geordie Shore_ thing. Apparently, The Monkey thought someone had shaved a bunch of Bonobo chimps and made a documentary about them. He couldn’t watch it with me in the room because it embarrassed him so much (I think this may be a first for him). Since discovering that they are human he says he has gained new levels of contempt for our species…

Welcome to the blog...

Well there’s this talking monkey who won me in a game of Othello in a coffee shop in Amsterdam. He came back to Cornwall with me and has become a prolific reader and dabbler in magic.

He also has past life flash backs – the most prominent of which are the Nam special forces ones.

We have partially deceased girlfriends who apparently eat dead bodies.

The Monkey created a sort of black hole in the spare bedroom and now we have a team of nerds investigating it and trying to stop ‘things’ coming out of it.

A bunch of Oriental hit men who appear to believe he is a god attempted to steal The Monkey’s magic lolly pop sticks, but he managed to blow them up in their caravan.

We are off to Cambodia in search of a temple from which came a monkey faced pendant with glowing eyes and we seem to have upset an international cabal who are out to get us.

Oh, and did I mention that The Monkey likes a cigar and we regularly get very drunk on Jack Daniels…

Interested? Perplexed? Worried? Come on in and join the fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch Unleashed (A Hex Sister Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Toil and trouble are more than just words on Venture Island; they’re a promise and there is nothing more deadly than a wicked witch with a grudge.*

When a notoriously wicked witch dies, and someone starts pointing fingers at my father, walking away is no longer an option when the suspects and motives start multiplying.

I keep this supernatural island resort running smoothly. I smile at the complaining guests and accommodate their weird and unusual needs. It’s my job. I’m the glue that keeps my brother and dad from feuding and scaring the others away.

I’ve ignored my curiosity and the pull to explore the rest of the world for far too long. Twenty-four more hours and I’ll wipe the fake smile off my face and set sail for my first off-island vacation.

But my plans change when the unimaginable happens...

A notoriously wicked witch dies and someone starts pointing fingers at my father. Walking away is no longer an option with the suspects and motives multiplying.

All that matters is proving Dad’s innocence and I’ll use every trick in my super sleuthing book to help.

Witch Unleashed is an emotional mystery with twists and turns that leave readers guessing until the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tastes Like Murder (Cookies & Chance Mysteries Book 1) *




  








USA Today Bestselling Series!

Sally Muccio’s had her crosses to bear: a cheating ex-boyfriend, crazy Italian parents, and an unfaithful husband, just to name a few. After her divorce, she returns to her hometown to start a novelty cookie shop whose specialties include original fortune cookies, served with a sprinkle of foreshadowing. But there’s no warning when her ex-husband’s mistress drops dead on Sal's porch, and police confirm it’s a homicide. Determined to stop her life from becoming a recipe for disaster, Sal takes matters into her own hands. With two very different men vying for her affection, dead bodies piling up, and a reputation hanging by an apron string, Sal finds herself in a race against time to save both her business and life—before the last cookie crumbles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dared to Run: A Kate Anderson Mystery (Kate Anderson Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*HE’S COMING FOR HER AGAIN.

THIS TIME THEY'LL BE HIS WELCOME COMMITTEE.

MEET DIRTY SALLY, SISTER ANNE, AND THE BLACK ANGEL.
A Kate Anderson Mystery Thriller*

In an elite FBI academy, Kate Anderson, a new college grad, is stalked and terrorized by a corrupt deputy sheriff. Unable to stop the harassment because of his powerful connections and threats to her family, Kate is forced to try desperate measures to protect herself and her grandparents. As her terror increases, she discovers an underground network of women helping victims escape abusive men.

Meet Dirty Sally, Sister Anne, and a trucker nicknamed The Black Angel,—women who orchestrate Kate’s escape. When the deputy is shot, Kate is accused of the crime, and goes on the run rather than risk an unjust conviction.

Take a high-tension ride with Kate through Missouri and Georgia as she avoids capture, relying on friends, the network, and grit to stay one step ahead of the law. With a bounty on her head, will Kate evade the marshals? Can she keep up the disguise? Will she ever see her family again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Amish Lantern Mystery Series Book Set: Volumes 1-3: Cozy Mystery Stories With a Twist *




  








*Looking for a compelling Amish cozy mystery with a surprise ending? Try the first three books in The Amish Lantern Mystery Series!


Thick as Thieves - Book 1*
The small-town Amish community has always been peaceful and quiet. But everything turns to chaos when the sheriff is found dead, and Moses Schrock is accused of his murder.

Amish twin sisters, well known as the wise women in their community, step up to do their own investigation alongside a brash big city detective. Whether he likes it or not, the women are determined to help solve the complicated crime and clear their family name.

But, the two amateur investigators soon question whether they are in over their heads and begin to doubt if they can solve the mystery in front of them.


*Secrets in Little Valley - Book 2*
With the bishop's daughter suddenly missing and a new sheriff in town, Anna and Beth find themselves roped into solving another mystery in their small town.

Levi expects to meet Ruby at their secret spot in the woods, but she is nowhere to be found. Due to a disagreement earlier that day at the breakfast table, Ruby’s father is faced with a battle of pride as the bishop of the Amish community. But when Ruby doesn’t come home for dinner, he and his wife begin to worry that Ruby’s disappearance might be more than just a teenage temper tantrum.

The new sheriff of Little Valley works hard to uncover all the secrets surrounding Ruby’s disappearance and rebuild the community’s confidence in the law. But he realizes he can’t do it alone. He reaches out to the trusted wise women and amateur investigators, Anna and Beth, for help.

Everywhere the twin sisters turn, another secret is revealed, but the biggest secret of all is about to be uncovered.


*Saving Grace - Book 3*
The Amish community in Little Valley is facing big changes and big threats with tourism booming. It becomes clear that some of the new businesses want control of the market, and it looks like they are willing to go to great lengths to get it.

With one barn after another set on fire in the middle of the night, it becomes personal, and the community is scared for the well-being of their families and their future in the small town.

Anna Miller and Beth Troyer are considered the wise women in the community and are equipped with a couple solved murder mysteries under their belt. The sisters are ready to untangle the clues and find the real story behind the fires. But will they be able to solve the mystery and convince the community to stay?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Looking for Henry Turner (Mo Gold And Birdie Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Toronto, 1960. Mo Gold and Arthur "Birdie" Birdwell are like fish out of water. Mo is Jewish and sardonic; Birdie's black, thoughtful and gargantuan. They're private detectives.

Henry Turner disappeared eight years ago without a trace, and his mother wants him back. Mo and Birdie try to find him; they search high and low.

Meanwhile, Mo’s father Jake is in prison on a manslaughter beef. When he escapes, all hell breaks loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

.
*The Killing Game: A Liz Lockhart Mystery (Liz Lockhart Mysteries Book 1) *




  






Beautiful, rich, and skilled…


…as a life coach, Simone also liked to kill.


Would Liz be her next victim?


At 29, she’s been happily married for two years. Her childhood was filled with trauma, and it drove her to become a police officer. Liz had found balance in life, love, and her career. That morning in Marietta, it all changed in an instant.


The shots rang out.


Training and instincts took over.


Liz couldn’t stop him.


She wasn’t a detective, but they needed her help. This mass shooting had the Atlanta metro area worried, and the chief needed answers. Liz was vital to the case.


There’s just one problem…


…they’re chasing a pawn in a bigger game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Severed Finger: A Thimble Islands Mystery *




  







IN A SMALL TOWN ALONG THE CONNECTICUT COAST, A MAN GOES MISSING AND A FINGER WASHES ASHORE ON A NEARBY ISLAND.

In The Severed Finger – A Thimble Islands Mystery, a mild-mannered businessman with a fixation on Edgar Allan Poe, Capt. Kidd and buried treasure, vanishes on a visit to the quarry co-owned with his shady partner. He is last seen with a mysterious blonde who herself disappears without a trace.When an amateur sleuth engaged by the missing man’s family teams up with a retired lawyer, this investigative odd couple helps the state police uncover an elaborate scam that leads to a ritualistic murder, a suicide and the mutilation of an innocent man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE LATCH MAN: DCI Blizzard investigates old rivalries that've resulted in murder (DCI John Blizzard Book 8 ) *




  








*No one sees him come or go, but they all know he’s been...*

Doris Hornsby, the bed-bound matriarch of a *notorious criminal family*, calls in the police after she sees an intruder in her room. DCI Blizzard attends in person, bemused that a woman who has spent her life *evading the law*, now seeks its protection.

Meeting the tough old bird, he senses *a genuine fear*. But if suspicions that the unwelcome guest was the infamous Latch Man are true, that fear should be allayed. A ‘gentleman thief’, he has never harmed a soul. But when the woman is later found to have died, DCI John Blizzard senses *something is afoot*.

Dismissing the doctor’s summary conclusion of natural causes, he determines to investigate further. What he discovers will *shake the community to its core*, scaring criminals and law-abiding folk alike.

If it is true The Latch Man has returned, that is only part of the puzzle. Rivalries that have been simmering for years have come to the fore, and Blizzard must stop the case from *snowballing into further tragedy*.

Can Blizzard discover *The Latch Man’s identity*, and can he collar him for the crime?

THE LATCH MAN is the eighth standalone title in a *series of murder mysteries* set in the fictional city of Hafton in northern England. It can be enjoyed on its own or alongside the other books.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Miserable Lies *




  








*How many wrongs make a right?*

Deputy Chief Quentin “Port” Porter is famous for catching the infamous Magistrate Killer, Linus Cole, whose murder spree included his best friend and partner, Miles Tate.

Port’s heroics caught the nation’s imagination, inspiring film and television, and skyrocketing his career while making him famous and wealthy.

Just one problem — Port may have lied about a key element of the case to put Cole away for crimes he was sure he’d committed.

Now, years later, as Cole is scheduled for execution, some are publicly questioning Cole’s guilt. When a new killer strikes using the same M.O. and going after targets related to the original case, Port finds himself searching for answers before the killer strikes again.

His job gets harder when Danica Tate, now a criminal psychologist, is brought in to consult on the case. Despite the fact that Port raised Danica after her father’s death and her mother’s descent into madness, the young woman won’t listen to him when he warns her away. She wants closure, but the deeper she digs, the more doubts she has — not just about the case, but about Port’s role in her father’s death.

Now Port must race against the clock to protect Danica, find the new killer, and prevent the world from learning of his MISERABLE LIES, so a killer doesn’t walk free.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Last Stop: Paris: Non-stop action on the Seine: At a glittering cocktail party, Eddie hears a whispered clue: The man who killed his family is back and ... missiles. (The Eddie Grant Series Book 2) *




  








*He got them all...All but oneNow the leader of the gang is in his sights — but at terrible risk to Aurélie, the love of his life.*You might think Eddie Grant has done everything he can but it wouldn’t be true, at least not yet.

The half-American, half-French golden boy of Paris cleaned up most of the gang that murdered his father, his wife, and his young son. The evil genius behind the plot remains out of reach, invisible, as though he never existed, but Eddie’s thirst for revenge remains as keen as ever. He won’t settle for mere justice.

In a glittering salon in the most expensive _quartier_ of Paris, Eddie’s man surfaces, linked to a shady French banker, an American TV goldbug, and a pretentious Texas congressman running for president. He's back in Paris and on the prowl for Stinger missiles, with which he plans to threaten Charles De Gaulle, the diamond of French airports. Eddie must stop him. When the goldbug dies a gruesome death, Eddie must come to a decision: does he or doesn’t he follow the case to the end? The wrong choice could be the last one he ever makes.

Does vengeance outweigh the call of his growing romance with the beautiful Aurélie? She’s clear about it — at her urging, he jumps back into the fray, calling for help from his friend Jeremy Bentham, a retired two-star general he served under as company commander during the First Gulf War. The bewitching Jen, who he thought was far in the past, plays a key role.

In his public life, Eddie is heir to a great American industrial fortune and an investing genius who has multiplied the wealth his father left behind — and Aurélie’s handsome companion at the society events and Sorbonne soirées she loves but he would rather avoid. In the background, he’s a CIA “unofficial," who volunteers to be the Paris eyes and ears for his CIA and Desert Storm friend Icky Crane.

Kirkus Reviews said *Last Stop: Paris* is "A full-throttle adventure through modern Europe and the Mediterranean that’s part thriller, part mystery, and all rollicking ride." Shelf Unbound Magazine selected it as one of the six best indie books of the year.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bullets and Barbed Wire : From Guadalcanal to Cape Gloucester (WW2 Pacific Military History Series)*




  








_“A thoughtful and gripping account of the beginnings of the War in the Pacific.”_ – Reviewer

*Discover a newfound appreciation for the war in the Pacific.*

From the shores of Cape Gloucester to the quiet atolls and islands of the Solomon Sea, the Second World War left a profound mark on this sheltered corner of the globe, which would be felt for decades to come. Caught in the center of a vicious struggle between two superpowers, these islands would form an unconventional battleground for the US Marines and the Japanese Navy.

This book offers you a new look at the WWII Pacific Theater, providing an enlightening glimpse into the battles and campaigns during the Allied offensive. With a breakdown of three significant US campaigns:


_Operation Watchtower_, a riveting exploration of the spark that set off the Allied offensive in the Pacific islands, detailing the gruelling struggle for the island of Guadalcanal and its vital strategic position
_Operation Galvanic_, an incredible account of the battle for the Tarawa Atoll and base that would give them a stepping stone into the heart of Japanese-controlled waters
And _Operation Backhander_, which offers a gripping retelling of the war for Cape Gloucester, New Guinea, and the Bismarck Sea
Each of these momentous operations are fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion. This brilliant book sheds light on this often-overlooked facet of WWII, providing students, history fans, and World War II buffs alike with a captivating breakdown of history and combat that defined the beginning of the US offensive in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The First Airmen - Prisoners of War: The Writings of Staff Sergeant Ralph E. Hemmick, Jr., WWII B-17 Ball Turret Gunner *




  







Ralph Eugene Hemmick, Jr. was 20 years old when he enlisted into the Army in July 1942. He subsequently joined the Eighth Air Force. He was part of the 384th Bombardment Group and assigned to the 546th Squadron as a Ball Turret Gunner. Staff Sergeant Hemmick’s B-17 “Flying Fortress” was shot down over France in June 1943 by German fighter planes during a bombing raid. He parachuted out along with some of his crewmates, and his pilot was able to crash land the ship in a field outside of Paris. Ralph was soon captured by German troops and spent the better part of two years in prison camps in Germany and Austria undergoing tremendous hardships with his fellow Airmen. He, along with his crew and other members of the 384th, had the inauspicious record of being the first American Airmen to become POW’s in World War II. Read Sergeant Hemmick’s firsthand accounts:- Staging in Kettering, England- Engaging with the enemy over France- Captured and interrogated in Paris- Prisoner of war in Stalags 7A and 17B- Liberation and homeward boundBecause of Ralph’s tenacity and will to survive, he was able to marry his lovely wife, Kathryn, have five children, Patricia, Mary, Stacy, Tim, and Jane, and loads of grandchildren, great-grandchildren and great-great-grandchildren.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/26/22.

Currently Free.

*The Prepper’s Survival Bible: The Ultimate Guide to Survive Everywhere During any Disaster. Food, Shelter, Off-Grid Power, First-Aid, Health Defence and Other Strategies for Self-Sufficient Living*




  








*How would you protect your home against an imminent natural disaster?
Are you confident you could survive up to 3 weeks without being able to leave your home?
How much food do you have stored right now?
Does anyone else count on you for their survival?*

If you can confidently answer these questions, you’re a true *prepper*.

But if you weren’t able to answer or you don’t feel totally confident in your ability as a prepper, *it’s time to take some action*.

Living in contemporary times *can be riddled with anxiety and fears *and smart people worldwide realize that *being prepared can mean a difference* *in the long run*.

That's why I've written this Bible for Preppers, for you who are looking for all the answers to your worries.

*In this book you will find out how:*

All the types of *disasters you could face* and how to best prepare
*Properly store your food sources*
*Personal Hygene and Firts Aid*
Security *strategies to protect your family* by any means necessary
*Survival Checklist*
Mastering Wilderness Survival Skills and Preppers Hack for Health
*Live without electricity* and how you can *produce your own electricity!*
*And much more!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/27/22.

Currently Free.

*The Terran Menace (Terran Menace Book 1) *




  








*The invasion left him without hope. But no one was prepared for the war he would learn to wage.*

Ben Hutchins buried his anger to survive. Stranded on a ravaged Earth after a devastating alien annihilation, the haunted young man has nothing except his late father’s cutting-edge exo-suit and a veteran soldier for company. But when he uncovers the truth about his armored prototype, he unwittingly paints a target on his back for those who seek humanity’s destruction.

Forced to flee the attacks, Ben can feel the rage and resentment building as he discovers he might be humanity’s only weapon against utter extinction. But with his abilities fueled by fury, saving the human race may mean becoming a monster.

Can Ben save his people without losing his soul?

_The Terran Menace_ is the action-packed first book in the Terran Menace military science fiction series. If you like gripping action scenes, jaw-dropping reveals, and learning the cost of war, then you’ll love J.R. Robertson’s military sci-fi epic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Zedger: Edge of Zion: Post-apocalyptic, Biopunk Military Novel (Hybrid Genesis Book 1) *




  








*War is in their DNA. Marci, ex-commander turned rebel, aims to destroy the Astral's hybrid genesis program which captures her people and builds them into soldiers for their armies. *
Astrals, those of High-born blood, not mutated from the toxins and radiation, rule from their protected cities with savage weaponry and the ranks of redesigned Tellurians.

Commander Marci:

I escaped the experiments of Project Zedger, which alters us for the Astrals’ bioenhanced military, Occupational Cybernetic Corps. OCC protects Zion from other Astral countries, but it also maintains order within its boundaries. Us soldiers are mutated, spliced with animals, or cybernetically restructured to do the most damage without objection. I was one once, Bravo class, a cybernetic hybrid, a commander.

I hated that my kind died because of my orders, _Genesis's _orders. It's why I broke free.

Genesis Hub controls everyone. It consumes your thoughts and controls your actions through a splay that squeezes the back of your brain. It makes us kill our own kind. Tellurians dwindle in numbers with every passing day. Project Zedger must burn. Genesis must fall. Only I have the skills and potential to make that happen. The others who have different minds like mine are all still in service.

Levi, my recently rescued Crisper, is in desperate need of a regulator to control the massive amounts of Cerithymite nanotech the doctors pumped into him. He was dumped not far from where I live with a piece of my old splay in his head. It's a message from my designer. My hideout has been discovered by OCC Snipes. My time is up. Ingrid is on to me.

I have a plan that just might save Levi and free us all, but I risk Ingrid gaining control of me and another mobile army. I've already taken more lives than I've saved. I won't help her take over the world.

Levi:

My memory is a mess of fragments from my time in service. All I know is Commander Marci saved my life, and I can't get too far away from her. Something about her calms the storm in my blood. When she leaves, I am inundated with pain, like a million stinging ants clawing their way out of my skin. I hope she can figure out what I am. I hope she can fix me. If I live, I swear, I will protect her with my life.

Sergeant Mason Cage:

I've monitored Marci for years under the orders of a rebel Astral. I don't think Marci remembers me. Zedger screws with your head, stirs up your concept of identity with too many synthetic thoughts. You start to wonder what's real. It's why us Disconnects and rebels have to stick together. I wish I could talk to Marci, tell her everything, tell her I'm sorry for getting us both into this. I don't want to go back in to get her out, but I fear I might have to. Astrals love to torture us. They mutated me to like pain, to crave it in battle. I'll do what I have to, to protect her. I owe her that much, at least.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Scorpion’s Fury: Mechanized Warfare on a Galactic Scale (Metal Legion Book 1) *




  








*Who kicks off the battle? Cannon fodder. Soften up the enemy. The Metal Legion. Old mechs crewed by former prisoners with nowhere else to go. They bear the brunt of the pain.*

But they don't want to die. Never fight fair when fighting for your life. This is the motto of the Metal Legion. They fight to win.

The mechs stand tall, or crawl, or run, or scamper. A dozen different designs, held together by rough welds and sheer willpower. But the soldiers within, like Xi Bao who refuses to give up.

Taking her armor underground, she finds the enemy, in numbers far greater than she was told. Knee deep in the war, her crew gives their old mech new vigor for one last chance at glory.

*Victory or death! Fight to survive.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Urban Mythic Box Set: Eleven Novels of Adventure and Romance, featuring Norse and Greek Gods, Demons and Djinn, Angels, Fairies, Vampires, and Werewolves in the Modern World*




  








A box set of MYTHIC proportions ...

Want a little magic in your life? Ever wished faeries were real or for your own personal djinn?

Then these ELEVEN worlds of action, adventure, humor, and romance are for you. Join the freshest voices in urban fantasy and paranormal romance as they bring magic into your life in the form of gods, demons, djinn, faeries, werewolves, and more.

This enchanting collection is FREE for a limited time. Download it before it's gone!

Included in this set:

I Bring the Fire - C. Gockel
When Amy prays for help, Loki the Norse God of Mischief and Chaos isn't the savior she has in mind.

Chosen - Christine Pope
When a fatal fever nearly wipes out the entire world's population, the survivors of what became known as "the Dying" believe the worst is in the past ...

The Hunted One - Meg Collett
Disgraced and wingless, Archangel Michaela discovers the holy angels have a plan for Heaven, and it is one that may prove to be the End of Days.

Things Unseen - C.J. Brightley
A moment's compassion draws history student Aria Forsyth into a conflict between human and inhuman, natural and supernatural, and the world of the Fae.

Way of the Wolf - Mark E. Cooper
Doctor David Lephmann tries to aid a shifter in trouble, and is thrust into a world of violence and mistrust.

Eros - Helen Harper
The Greek god of Love and the human who caught his heart--Eros is a contemporary re-telling of the myth of Cupid and Psyche.

The Wild Hunt - Ron Nieto
Lily was meant to become a faerie doctor, disbelief and pragmatism led her away from the hidden world. She will be forced to face the truth, and the fae, if she wants to save her family.

Valkyrie's Vengeance - Melissa Snark
When children are abducted, Victoria, priestess of the Valkyrie, must work with her worst enemy to rescue them.

The Blue Rose - Lola St. Vil
The most powerful Angel that ever lived. The dangerous demon who holds her heart.

Elsker - S.T. Bende
Kristia Tostenson just found out her new boyfriend is the Norse God of Winter--an immortal assassin destined to die at Ragnarok.

Blood Debt - Nancy Straight
Camille discovers a family she never dreamed of and a world that should not exist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*After the Virus *




  








Henry never realized he was special. Sure, he’s an engineer who served his country, but, well, when the virus hit, he soon finds himself alone in a nearly empty world.

And that’s the key. Nearly empty.

And there’s no one left with the technical know-how to make the world run again.

Well, no one but Henry.

And for humanity to survive, he will have to rebuild society out of the motliest crew of survivors the world has ever seen.

It might be impossible, but at the same time, Henry has always loved a challenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Amanda Cadabra and The Strange Case of Lucy Penlowr: A humorous British cozy mystery (The Amanda Cadabra Cozy Paranormal Mysteries Book 6) *




  








*Fire on wild Bodmin Moor, murder by impossible means, missing children, star-crossed lovers and a most mysterious family.* Covert witch Amanda travels into Cornwall to learn a startling tale and take on a formidable task.

Who and what is Lucy? What really went on at Growan House School? Who is the killer? Detective Inspector Trelawney must dig into his clan’s nefarious past to discover vital clues.

Armed with only a wand and her eternally grumpy cat, Tempest, can Amanda survive her most perilous journey yet into the past, and solve the strange case of Lucy Penlowr?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*In for a Penny: A Humorous Amateur Sleuth Cozy Mystery (Seasoned Southern Sleuths Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*The Golden Girls meet Dirty Harry…*
from _USA Today_ bestselling authors

When Lillian Summer Fairview’s husband up and dies on her, it leaves the last living member of the most prestigious family in the small town of Summer Shoals, Georgia, in a hot money mess. Desperate to keep up the family name and give the man a decent burial, penniless Lil cooks up a shady deal that lands her smack-dab in the slammer.

Burdened by her shameful secret and a crumbling family estate, Lil entrusts Summer Haven’s care to her best friend, Maggie, who recruits two more over-fifty ladies to help. But when Maggie discovers that Lil’s restitution is ten times the amount she “borrowed” from the federal government, she’s convinced Lil has taken the fall for someone else’s crime.

Will these gals be able to get some vigilante justice for Lil, or will the swindler get away with hoodwinking a sweet little old lady?

*Recipes included!*


_(Originally published as In for a Penny in the Granny/G Team series)_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rebecca Schwartz Complete Set: Five Funny Cozy Mysteries (The Rebecca Schwartz Series Book 6) *




  








Funny, lively lawyer Rebecca Schwartz is a perennial favorite among cozy readers who can't get enough of smart-mouthed women sleuths. You can't read just one, they're like chocolates! And now, for the first time, you can get all five for a yummy bargain price – only pennies more than half price. That’s what we call a delicious Kindle deal! And by the way, they go well with chocolates.



*DEATH TURNS A TRICK*

_A rollicking tale of murder, romance, and bordellos…_


Rebecca Schwartz, nice Jewish lawyer with a few too many fantasies, is happily playing the piano in a whorehouse when she suddenly finds herself assigned to make sure a near-naked state senator escapes a police raid. That dirty job done, a lovely evening turns even more delightful when she’s picked up by the cops and spends the next two hours at the Hall of Justice. Could this day get any worse? Of Course! Guess who arrives home to find a dead hooker on her living room floor? Fans of Janet Evanovich, Joan Hess, and Elizabeth Peters will get a kick out of this one.


*THE SOURDOUGH WARS*

TO YOU, IT’S JUST A FROZEN LUMP OF DOUGH; BUT TO SOME, IT’S LIFE AND DEATH…

Especially to handsome Peter Martinelli, who wants to auction off the fabled sourdough starter from his family’s famous bakery. But who’d buy a frozen hunk of flour and water? Only, it turns out, every bakery in San Francisco, a national food conglomerate, and an upstart ringer with a mysterious backer.

Someone would even kill for it. And does.

*TOURIST TRAP*

Fear stalks the streets! reports the San Francisco Chronicle. It also stalks these pages, and so do a lot of laughs.

You just know the Easter sunrise service is going to be a bummer when the San Francisco fog lifts to reveal a body nailed to a landmark cross. Next: mass shellfish poisoning at Pier 39. A very different kind of serial killer is operating here—one who seems to have a grudge against the whole city.

And this is a very different kind of serial killer tale—a funny one. Well, actually, what serial killer’s funny? But lawyer sleuth Rebecca Schwartz is warm and witty, never takes herself too seriously, and on one occasion offers closing testimony with green hair.

*DEAD IN THE WATER*


THAR SHE FLOATS! Deader than flotsam, right in the thirty-foot kelp tower at the Monterey Aquarium.

She’s the aquarium director herself, beloved by all except Marty Whitehead, lawyer Rebecca Schwartz’s weekend hostess, now cooling her heels in the county clink. So what’s the etiquette when your hostess is arrested for murder?

In Rebecca’s case, that’s easy—sign on as her lawyer, try to keep Marty’s kids’ out of the deep end, and somehow avoid drowning in the sea of lies gushing from her client’s mouth. And everyone else’s.

*OTHER PEOPLE’S SKELETONS*

Rebecca Schwartz, thought she knew her best friend--and her boy friend. Not to mention her family. But what she’s about to learn will rock her world.

Secrets spill out of these pages like hornets out of a nest, each with its own distinct sting.<


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Not Forgotten (Nick Fischer Novel Book 1) *




  







A DIRTY COP, A POPULAR LOCAL ATTORNEY running for governor, and the son of the richest oilman in Texas all guard a secret they are willing to kill to keep—the secret behind a young coed from the inner city found floating in the San Antonio River. Her mother thinks she was murdered and is desperate for answers. But the ME rules accidental drowning. When the police ignore the mother’s plea for an investigation, she turns to Nick Fischer for justice. Nick follows a twisted trail that leads from San Antonio’s upscale neighborhoods to an isolated ranch where unwanted visitors tend to disappear. The dirty cop shadows his every move. He sets up an ambush. When that misses, he goes after Nick’s family and frames him for murder. For the former Marine and new private investigator to take on the privileged elite and find the killer, he must risk it all—his career, his family, and his own life…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Slip Out the Back Jack: A bone-chilling gritty serial killer thriller (Jack Ryder Book 2) *




  








*Mystery, love and action this book has it all*
*From the Amazon ALL-star Bestselling author Willow Rose*
They take turns with the knife, cutting their thumbs open. A drop of blood lands on the dark wooden table. Eyes meet across the room. All four thumbs are pressed against each other one by one. Blood is shared, secrets buried.

Years later a brutal madman sprays bullets into a crowd at a movie theater in Miami and sends a chill through the entire nation. When human remains are discovered in the dense forest next to a biking trail in Brevard County, it is only the beginning of a series of gruesome murders, which will shock the entire Space Coast.

Detective Jack Ryder is preoccupied with Shannon King and the strange email she has just received that leaves her terrified just as she prepares to go on stage at the Runaway Country Festival. Jack Ryder senses the connection and soon he realizes he is on the hunt for a serial killer with a killing spree that spans over more than a decade.


*˃˃˃ It’s spring break in Cocoa Beach and evil is lurking everywhere.*
Slip out The Back Jack is the second novel in Willow Rose’s bestselling series about Jack Ryder, a devoted father and committed homicide detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Climbing the Coliseum (Monastery Valley Book 1) *




  








*Foreword's Book of the Year IndieFab Finalist

"An engaging and uplifting tale, Climbing the Coliseum will appeal to mystery lovers who enjoy characters with depth." -Foreword Clarion Review*

_He's teetering on the edge of suicide. She's a reminder of his tragic mistake. Forced together by a dark puzzle, can they become each other's savior?_

Ed Northrup is overwhelmed by quiet despair. Still dealing with the fallout from a heartbreaking case, the despondent psychologist contemplates ending it all. But his constant stream of tortured thoughts take second place when his ex-wife drops off her angry teenage daughter in his care... and then vanishes.

Floundering in the face of the fourteen-year-old's sullen resentment, Ed discovers an ally in a recently arrived deputy sheriff to help him track down the girl's missing mother. But with the troubled teen raising the specter of his greatest failure as a therapist, he fears any attempt at atonement will only result in tragedy.

Can Ed master his own misgivings and help a damaged young woman find a way forward?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Fulcrum: A Rex Dalton Thriller*




  








March 11, 2004. The Madrid train bombings kill 193 innocent civilians.

What the terrorists didn’t know was on that fateful day they also succeeded in creating their worst nightmare.

No one knew who he was, what he looked like, where he came from, nor who he worked for. He was a sniper who could take a target out from eight-hundred yards to a mile. He could kill with a long gun, short gun, or no gun. He was lethal with edged weapons, explosives, poisons, or no weapon at all. Targets could be executed from afar or die with his breath in their faces.

Among his enemies he has many names: El Gato, the cat, Alshaytan, the Devil in Arabic, the Ghost, and many others.

His real name is Rex Dalton. He has no friends. He has no family. He has no girl. He has only one motto; don’t hate the terrorists. Instead kill them, so they can’t kill again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Flak Bucket *




  








The war weary crew of a B-25 flying strafing missions over Burma in 1944, tries to lessen the stress of combat flying by playing a simple game. They called it the "flak bucket game," and they were determined to win. The game ultimately takes the five man crew on a perilous adventure that involves much more than fighting the Japanese.

A crash in the jungle leads to tigers, temples and the discovery of a secret enemy aircraft. A new game begins as the five aviators struggle to escape the Burmese jungle using the unbelievable secret they now have in their possession. The flak bucket game quickly turns into a game of endurance and survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/27/22.

Currently Free.

*World War II Posters in Color *




  








World War II Posters in Color is a collection of 245 original posters from WWII related to savings and investment, productivity and invention, service and support, environmentalism and conservation, security and trust, freedom and sacrifice, friends and allies, health and safety, and victory gardens. In 1942, after the United States entered World War II following the attack on Pearl Harbor in December 1941, the federal government started producing and distributing informational materials to attract and encourage public support for the money, material resources, labor, and personal sacrifices needed to mount a successful war effort.

President Franklin Roosevelt created the Office of War Information (OWI). One of the functions of the OWI was the distribution of posters. The OWI distributed posters on a national scale to post offices, schools, and railroad stations. They also depended on local civic groups to distribute posters. Defense Councils in each community were instructed to form a committee to regularly receive posters. The committee determined the number needed by the community, selected posting locations, and set up a route and distribution system. New posters were distributed at the beginning of each month and were put up as soon as possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Infiltration (Mindspace Book 1) *




  








_*One mission can change everything.*_
When Captain Kira Elsar comes face-to-face with a military assault mech inside a civilian research lab, it’s abundantly clear that MTech is up to no good.

Illegal alien nanotech experimentation. Clandestine political dealings. Disappearances. Connections all trace back to MTech’s newest research lab on Kira’s homeworld.

As the Tararian Guard's sole telepath, Kira goes undercover to get to the bottom of the mystery. Hints point to a brewing stellar civil war, but she needs to gather proof. Except, the mysterious forces behind the conflict already have their own plans for Kira that will change her life forever.

Set in the acclaimed Cadicle space opera universe from award-winning and _USA Today_ bestselling author A.K. DuBoff, the standalone Mindspace series is perfect for fans of sci-fi with superhuman abilities, political intrigue, spec ops military action, and devious aliens.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hybrid Mechanics *





  








Armando Carrillo has always lived with the nagging feeling that the world wasn't real, but he never expected to wake up naked in an abandoned underground bunker with a computer screen behind him flashing the words CLIENT DISCONNECTED.

After the discovery that his life in Austin, Texas was nothing more than a computer simulation, Armando must unravel the mystery of his true existence and figure out who put him in the simulation in the first place, and more importantly, why.

With ancient generators spewing noxious gasses into the underground facility and massive screens flashing ominous warnings, Armando will have to find a way to escape his cavernous tomb, not only to save his life, but the lives of the three other Austinites who were plugged in with him.

Set in the Vinestead Universe and brimming with twists and clever one-liners, Hybrid Mechanics is another irresistible mash-up of technology, mystery, gunplay, and subtle sexual tension from Science Fiction author Daniel Verastiqui.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Lost Starship: Books 1-3 Complete Saga: Elixr - Redeemr - Destroyr (Complete Series Box Sets)*




  








*Save the cure. Kill the crew.*

*That was the dying order of the captain of the starship Elixr.* The ship followed the order. Then it lost its mind.

Two decades later, the last chance to save billions of souls rests with the dead starship's only occupants: a pair of boys raised by a deranged robot. When Elixr crashes on a barren world, they join forces with an impoverished girl living on the edge of society to search for answers.

Who are they? Why have they survived? And what could Elixr possibly do to save a world on the precipice of collapse?

The more they learn, the greater the stakes become. Soon they are running for their lives from secret societies, deadly creatures, and powerful warlords. As enemies multiply, it seems the secrets of the lost starship may never be discovered.

*But Elixr is hiding more than secrets. Much more.*

THE LOST STARSHIP box set includes:

Elixr
Redeemr
Destroyr


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lucky's Marines: The Complete Series (Books 1-9) (Complete Series Box Sets) *




  








*Over 2,500 pages of nonstop action!*
INCLUDES THREE BONUS STORIES AND THE FIRST BOOK IN THE _LUCKY'S MERCS_ SERIES

*"Like Starship Troopers on CRACK!"* _-Goodreads reviewer_

Ambushed behind enemy lines and left for dead along with a handful of privates so green they actually respect his authority, Lance Cpl. Lucky Lee Savage has to master his inner demons, manage the ambitions of his foul-mouthed AI, and figure out what is tearing a hole in the fabric of space-time before everything goes tits up.

Lucky wouldn't bet on the universe. One thing he will bet on: Somewhere, somehow, somebody is going to pay for all this. And he's going to be right there to pull the trigger.

Includes all 9 books in the Lucky's Marines series:

Lucky Universe
Lucky Legacy
Lucky Empire
Lucky Forever
Lucky Invasion
Lucky Revenge
Lucky Justice
Lucky Bastard
Lucky At Last


Bonus: Lucky's Mercs: Retaliation


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Oblivion: The Complete Series (Books 1-9) (Complete Series Box Sets) *




  








*"Alien invasion with an awesome twist!"*
INCLUDES AN EXCLUSIVE BONUS STORY AND A PREVIEW OF THE _OUTCAST STARSHIP_ SERIES

*Over 2,000 pages of nonstop action!* Two decades of bitter war between Earth and her furthest colonies is finally at an end. Captain Lee Saito's massive new starship is sent to seal the uneasy truce.

But a series of terrorist attacks on Earth and the mysterious acts of a strange cult threaten to derail the fragile peace.

When the mission goes awry, Saito must try to salvage what he can in deep space while his estranged son must navigate a conspiracy back on Earth that could implicate the highest levels of government.

As it all spirals out of control, the future of humanity hangs in the balance.

Includes all 9 books in the Oblivion series:

Lost Mission
First Contact
Final Invasion
Star Fallen
Beyond Ruin
Orion Inbound
Enter Abyss
Earth Arise
Last Stand


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cakes to Die For (Compass Cove Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Take a trip to Compass Cove, an enchanted town full of magic and mayhem…*

Zora Wick is at the end of her tether. After a lifetime of bad luck, it seems she’s ended up at rock bottom, saddled with debt from her cheating ex, a dead-end job with no prospects and a studio apartment that’s not even fit for a dog. It all seems a little hopeless until there’s a knock at the door…

It turns out Zora has long-lost family on the other side of the country, hidden away in a little town on an unknown island. After uprooting herself Zora arrives in town to find that not only has she inherited an estranged family, she’s also the sole heir of the town’s local bakery—there’s one other thing too, apparently she’s a witch.

With a whole world of magic to learn and a small business to run it seems like Zora’s hands are more than full, but when some new evidence comes to light and casts doubts on the nature of her aunt’s death, Zora is quickly drawn into solving a murder mystery.

At her side is a sarcastic cat, headstrong cousins, and a whole host of townsfolk who are nothing short of interesting. Can Zora learn to bake, catch a killer and settle into her new life without ending up on the chopping block herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*If You See Kay: First Round (A Badge Bunny Booze Mystery Set) *




  






*"Snarky, inappropriate, and irreverent!"*

Two USA Today bestselling authors bring you a mystery collection to make you snort at the ridiculous situations BJ the badge bunny gets into with her best friend Kay.



This limited time set includes four of the books from the popular and hilarious Badge Bunny Booze Mystery Collection:


*If You See Kay Run


If You See Kay Hide


If You See Kay Freeze


If You See Kay Lie*


This giggle snort, sexy mystery series is filled with double entendres, tongue in cheek humor, and friendship.


*What's a Badge Bunny, you ask?*
It’s a person who finds cop uniforms a big turn on and has no problem acting on the temptations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Southern Peach Pie and a Dead Guy (Poppy Peters Mysteries Book 1)*




  








*A slice of southern charm and murder à la mode. A deliciously dangerous series from USA Today bestselling author A. GARDNER!*

A sudden midlife crisis leads Poppy across the country to a charming, yet deadly, pastry school in the heart of southern Georgia.

Gathering the courage to follow in her grandmother’s footsteps, Poppy tosses her fear of carbs and soggy pastry bottoms aside and dives head first into learning the art of pastry. But she has her work cut out for her not only fitting in with her charming (and not-so-charming) classmates, but also proving her worth to her instructors after her first publicly humiliating attempt at making the school's famous peach pie. And that’s not all. Amongst her peers lies a thief. . .and a murderer.

If Poppy is going to survive her culinary experience, she ‘ll have to prove her innocence all while honing her baking skills to compete in the school’s dessert competition for a coveted overseas internship.

Can Poppy prove she’s one tough cookie? Or is her life about to crumble?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ring Around the Rosie (An Olivia Thompson Mystery Book 1) *




  








Rosie Thompson is an eighteen-year-old girl with her whole life ahead of her. The Homecoming Dance is just one night away and she can already feel the weight of the crown upon her head. But when she leaves her home that Friday night, it’s for the very last time. When her body is found in a park the next morning, a whole town is turned upside down and a family is torn apart.

Fifteen years later, Olivia still hasn’t moved on from her sister’s murder. Not only does she still see the ghost of her dead sister, she is pursuing a career studying the very monsters that destroyed Rosie and hundreds of other helpless victims. Olivia is desperate to find closure, but a new murder with connections to her past has reopened old wounds.

Nate Tucker is a successful Chicago detective. He also happens to be Olivia’s best friend. Nate has been fascinated by the Thompson case since the first time Olivia mentioned her dead sister to him. When a dead girl shows up in the city under circumstances eerily similar to Rosie’s murder, he is quick to make the connection.

Now, with stale evidence and fifteen-year-old memories to guide him, Nate has the chance to solve the current murder case, as well as the death of the Homecoming Queen that refuses to stop haunting the people she left behind.

Dark and haunting, Ring Around the Rosie is utterly suspenseful and surprising to the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Return of the Ripper: A Sherlock Holmes and Lucy James Mystery*




  








*A long-awaited wedding. A ring of dangerous diamond thieves. And a murderer with an all-too-familiar modus operandi . . .

London, 1897--*Love is in the air! Lucy James, daughter of famed detective Sherlock Holmes, is finally poised to marry her sweetheart, Jack. But Lucy isn't the only one who's starry-eyed--Dr. Watson's attention has been captivated by a beautiful and alluring woman . . . who may not be at all what she seems.

It's not all romance and roses, however. In the midst of wedding-planning, Lucy, Holmes, and
Watson must take on a nefarious diamond-smuggling ring. And, just as they are making headway, a familiar evil puts all of London on edge.

A young woman is found dead, and her murder is reminiscent of those committed by Jack the
Ripper. Has the infamous killer resurfaced? Or is some other sinister plan afoot? The intrepid
detective trio is determined to find out.

Danger escalates with every uncovered clue, and soon enough, Lucy finds her wedding plans--and her very life--in peril. Can she and the team disband the diamond smugglers, catch the killer, and ensure her happily-ever-after?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Preacher Raises the Dead: An Evan Wycliff Mystery (Evan Wycliff Mysteries Book 3) *




  








*Third in the multiple-award-winning Evan Wycliff Mystery series.*

Guest preacher and part-time investigator Evan Wycliff reluctantly takes on the role of full-time minister and walks straight into more responsibility and trouble than he can handle. He attends to near-death experience, late-stage dementia, long-term coma, and consequences of the pandemic. His old nemesis investment banker Stuart Shackleton is back — and claims to be converted! Shackleton’s money sustains a critical-care medical breakthrough, the building of a new church, and a career boost for Evan as a celebrity evangelist. Are these thrilling transformations part of a divine plan, or has Evan sold his soul?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*And Then She Was GONE (Detective Jack Stratton Mystery Thriller Series)*




  








*A Wall Street Journal top 10 bestselling Novel

What's done in the dark will be brought to the light...

Jack Stratton, a hometown hero with a heart of gold, seemed destined to become another statistic, but now his life has taken a turn for the better. Determined to escape his past, he's headed for a career in law enforcement. When his foster mother asks him to look into a young woman’s disappearance, Jack quickly gets drawn into a baffling mystery. As Jack digs deeper, everyone becomes a suspect--including himself. Caught between the criminals and the cops, can Jack discover the truth in time to save the girl? Or will he become the next victim?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Paradise (Terror Island Book 1) *




  








Ten years ago, Lyla Masterson left a party on Terror Island and was never seen again.

Her best friend, Jamie Lawrence, fled the island and the people she loved most, vowing never to return. But when her older brother decides to have his wedding on the island a decade later, Jamie is forced to return and face the ghosts of her past. She is only back a few minutes when a dead body is found.

Now, Jamie is forced to make amends with the only man she has ever loved - Ryan Stevens. He's a cop now, and still in love with Jamie. As they work through their feelings, Jamie learns more details about her friends and family that shed new light on Lyla's disappearance. As decade-old secrets are revealed, Jamie soon realizes that her time in paradise is about to turn deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*What She Left (Martina Monroe Book 1) *




  








*She’s on her last chance. When the bodies start piling up, she’ll need to save more than her job.*

Martina Monroe is a single bad day away from losing it all. Stuck catching insurance fraudsters and cheating spouses due to a DUI, the despondent PI yearns to return to more fulfilling gigs. So when a prospective client asks for her by name to identify an unknown infant in a family photo, she leaps at the opportunity and travels to the one place she swore never to go: back home.

As the pressure mounts and the temptation of booze calls like a siren, Martina digs into the mystery and discovers many of the threads have razor-sharp ends. And forced to partner with a resentful detective investigating a linked suspicious death, the haunted private eye unravels clues that delve deep into her past… and put her in a dark and dangerous corner.

Can Martina and Detective Hirsch unlock the truth before they’re drowned in a sea of secrets?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fatal Distraction: A Jess Kimball Thriller (The Jess Kimball Thrillers Series Book 1) *




  








*She should never have left him alone.

They stole her son. She wants him back.

She cannot live in secret. Grief and guilt push her to succeed.

Now his prey is her mission...*

Introducing the bestselling JESS KIMBALL THRILLER SERIES from award-winning New York Times and USA Today Bestselling Author DIANE CAPRI.

Jess Kimball is the relentless mother on a mission to find her son. Peter was stolen. She wants him back. While she searches, she's helping other families get justice.

Jess Kimball’s son has been missing for ten long years. She spends every available moment looking for him. She’ll never stop. And never give up hope.

She knows the best chance she has to find Peter is a tip from someone who’s seen him.

To keep her search in the public eye, hoping for the right tip to come her way, she’s climbed to the top of her field, investigative reporter for Taboo Magazine.

Which is how she met beloved Florida Governor Helen Sullivan… Three years ago, Helen’s world shattered when her only son died in a senseless car crash, killing his best friend, too.

Helen quickly discovered Eric’s crash was no accident and lured the killer to her son’s funeral to be caught.

When the shooting ceased in the small country church, the shooter was dead and Helen believed her nightmare was over.

Instead, she’d unwittingly escalated her duel with a cunning and patient assassin.

Now, Jess and Helen are driven to find the horrifying truth...

Who killed Eric Sullivan? Is the real killer still out there?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Skull Island: A laugh until you die coastal crime thriller! (A Troy Bodean Tropical Thriller Book 5) *




  








_*Two severed heads are better than one...*_

*TROY BODEAN is back! Who is Troy Bodean? He's something like Magnum P.I. and Jack Reacher all rolled into one.*

The quiet little town of Nags Head, North Carolina is being terrorized by a serial killer. His M.O. is the brutal act of cutting off the heads of his victims and leaving them in peculiar places to be discovered. Meanwhile, Troy is trying his best to keep his head down and work a nice little job at the local fish market when he finds two of these heads... in a lobster cage... tied to his boat! And it all gets worse when his girlfriend's teenaged daughter goes missing and winds up in the hands of the killer.

Will Troy be able to stop the brutal murderer in time to save her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/29/22.

Currently Free.

*The Guardian Program (The Terre Hoffman Chronicles Book 1) *




  






*A program designed to protect us. A malfunction that could obliterate us all.*

When the United States comes under attack from an AI program its government built in secret, IT specialist Terre Hoffman learns firsthand how deadly the program can be; with one strike, the machines decimate Terre’s entire family. As Terre comes to terms with the loss, he and fellow robotics consultant Kristopher Klein are assigned to investigate the AI anomalies and bring the bots back under human direction.

Under pressure and under attack, the two experts only have one shot at success—override the network and shut down the Guardian Program.

With everything on the line, Terre must overcome the pain of losing his loved ones in order to stop the war machines from causing absolute and horrific destruction. If they fail, it means handing over complete control to the very machines designed to protect them … but bent on killing them instead.

_The Guardian Program _is the first thrilling apocalyptic entry in The Terre Hoffman Chronicles—a new standalone series expanding the universe of the internationally best-selling _Lies the Guardians Tell_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Genesis Sequence (Across Horizons)*




  








*A young Neanderthal. A robotic drone. A new future begins.*

Banished from her tribe, Skyra Una-Loto wanders through an ancient landscape teeming with fierce predators. Skyra searches for a way to overcome the crippling fear that has plagued her since witnessing her birthmother’s brutal death.

The problem is, to overcome her fear and reclaim her strength, she must attack and kill predators that will probably kill her first.

Skyra’s desperate quest takes an unexpected turn when she encounters a creature unlike anything she has seen before. It walks on four legs, yet it can also fly. It eats fire instead of flesh, and it speaks a strange language called English. Its name is Ripple.

Ripple cannot believe its good luck. Having jumped 47,000 years into the past, the robotic drone has completed its research mission and is stranded here forever. Now it has found a living, breathing Neanderthal to study. The more Ripple learns about Skyra, the more the drone is convinced she is important to the future of this new world—but only if Ripple can keep her alive.

*Genesis Sequence, a prequel to the Across Horizons series, is for readers who love time travel, wilderness survival, and unforgettable characters.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Throwback Witch (Wildes Witch Academy Book 1) *




  








*Finding magic almost killed me. Now I'm driven towards a sexy stranger and a deadly mystery. Wish me luck?*

As a witch raised in the human world - unknown to the supernatural community - my powers are dormant. Until I'm cornered, facing a deathblow. Terror kick-starts my magic and saves my life. But my newly found powers soon bring kidnappers to my door. They tear me from Edinburgh and ship me to magic school in Latvia, where my first student welcome comes with a glare.

Shane McKee is devastatingly handsome, but he's asking questions about throwback witches like me. Too many. The deeper I dig, the more questions I have - and the more I have to hide. Secrets fester beneath the academy's perfect front, disguising a dark, powerful organisation.

My familiar says it isn't instinct drawing me in, it's my spirit powers. And they're about to throw me into a whole world of trouble.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sense and Scent Ability: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel (A Nora Black Midlife Psychic Mystery Book 1) *




  








*My name is Nora Black, and I'm fifty-one-years young. At least that's what I tell myself, when I'm not having hot flashes, my knees don't hurt, and I can find my reading glasses.*

I’m also the proud owner of a salon called Scents & Scentsability in the small resort town of Garden Cove, where I make a cozy living selling handmade bath and beauty products. All in all, my life is pretty good. Except for one little glitch... Since my recent hysterectomy, where I died on the operating table, I’ve been experiencing what some might call paranormal activity.

No, I don’t see dead people, but quite suddenly I’m triggered by scents that, in their wake, leave behind these vividly intense memories. Sometimes they’re unfocused and hazy, but there’s no doubt, they are very, very real. Know what else? They’re not my memories. It seems I've lost a uterus and gained a psychic gift.

When my best friend's abusive boyfriend ends up dead after a fire, and she becomes the prime suspect, I end up a babysitter to her two teenagers while she's locked up in the clink. Add to that the handsome detective determined to stand in my way, my super sniffer’s newly acquired abilities and a rash of memories connected to the real criminal, and I find myself in a race to catch a killer before my best friend is tried for murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Of Murders and Mages: Casino Witch Mysteries 1 *




  








*Three ways that Ella's life is totally messed up:
__ her new coworker is as cranky as he is attractive
__ a mischievous cat has decided she needs a familiar
__ she just found out she's a witch who can read the emotional hologram of a magical death (and isn't that a mouthful)*

And oh yeah, there's five dead bodies, and no one knows how they are connected. Now she’s drawn into a madcap investigation at the casino where she's managed to snag a job. She must navigate learning her new mage abilities, a topless burlesque show, a jealous girlfriend, gamblers of all varieties, and magical chocolate cake, all while not setting herself or others on fire before the murderer makes her the next victim.
*A paracozy (aka Paranormal cozy mystery)
A humorous adventure!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Maggie for Hire (Maggie MacKay Magical Tracker Book 1) *




  








_"If urban fantasy could be bottled, then this story is a shot-glass full of awesomesauce." - Dark Side of the Covers Reviews_

*She just wanted to pay her rent, but the vampires came after her family. This magical tracker is about to tear the world a new portal.*

When monsters show up in Los Angeles, Maggie MacKay is is the one you call to haul them back to the dimension where they belong.

But when a mysterious elf saves her from a vampire attack, a whole new world is about to be opened to her. The scope of her tracking business is about to expand interdimensionally...

Come along with Maggie, her elfin sidekick Killian, and her crazy family in this USA Today bestseller for a snarky urban fantasy adventure.

*WARNING: This book contains cussing, brawling, and unladylike behavior. Proceed with caution.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Once Gone (a Riley Paige Mystery--Book #1) *




  








Women are turning up dead in the rural outskirts of Virginia, killed in grotesque ways, and when the FBI is called in, they are stumped. A serial killer is out there, his frequency increasing, and they know there is only one agent good enough to crack this case: Special Agent Riley Paige.

Riley is on paid leave herself, recovering from her encounter with her last serial killer, and, fragile as she is, the FBI is reluctant to tap her brilliant mind. Yet Riley, needing to battle her own demons, comes on board, and her hunt leads her through the disturbing subculture of doll collectors, into the homes of broken families, and into the darkest canals of the killer’s mind. As Riley peels back the layers, she realizes she is up against a killer more twisted than she could have imagined. In a frantic race against time, she finds herself pushed to her limit, her job on the line, her own family in danger, and her fragile psyche collapsing.

Yet once Riley Paige takes on a case, she will not quit. It obsesses her, leading her to the darkest corners of her own mind, blurring the lines between hunter and hunted. After a series of unexpected twists, her instincts lead her to a shocking climax that even Riley could not have imagined.

A dark psychological thriller with heart-pounding suspense, ONCE GONE marks the debut of a riveting new series—and a beloved new character—that will leave you turning pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cream Caramel and Murder (Holly Holmes Cozy Culinary Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*With its stunning turrets and beautiful rose gardens, I always thought Audley Castle was perfect, set in the idyllic English village of Audley St. Mary. It’s a place I love to call home. But behind the trimmed hedgerows, stately gardens, and birdsong, a killer is waiting…*

After being forced to close my charming café in this quaint little village, I'm thrilled to get a job in the Audley Castle kitchens, making divine treats for visitors and serving the Audley family who live in the castle.

The joy fades when I take my beloved dog for his daily walk, and he leads us to the body of a family friend, Kendal Jakes. Seemingly caught in the act of tampering with evidence by the castle’s security team, I become the number one murder suspect in their investigation. It’ll take more than my skills with a piping bag to solve this crisis.

As fingers get pointed at me, I have no choice but to take matters into my flour-covered hands and clear my name. As I snoop around, I discover old rivalry, jealousy, and long-standing grudges. But who killed Kendal?

If I'm charged with this crime, my friendship with Princess Alice will be over, and my blossoming crush on the handsome Lord Rupert will be a distant memory. And he has such a lovely smile. A kitchen assistant and a lord is an impossible dream, but every woman deserves a little indulgence.

Having mastered the art of creating a perfectly fluffy souffle, I’m known for my determination to get things right, and I won’t rest until I uncover the truth about this murder. Even if doing so puts me in the killer’s line of sight…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rebekka Franck: Book 1-2 *




  








*An electrifying series from a Multi-Million-copy bestselling author.*




_*- One, Two...He is coming for you:*_




Journalist Rebekka Franck returns to her hometown with her six-year-old daughter. She is trying to escape her ex-husband and start a new life for her and her daughter when the small sleepy town experiences a murder.

One of the country's wealthiest men is brutally killed in his summer residence.

While Rebekka Franck and her punk photographer Sune try to cover the story for the local newspaper, another murder happens on a high society rich man. Now Rebekka Franck realizes that the drowsy little kingdom of Denmark has gotten its first serial killer and soon a series of dark secrets - long buried but not forgotten - will see the light of day.



*- Three, Four…Better lock your door:*


It was supposed to be a night of fun, pleasure, lust, and pain for Susanne Larsen when she agreed to meet with a stranger from a chatroom. She met him for dinner that later led to casual, anonymous sex in the hotel room at the local inn.

But someone else showed up in the room, and suddenly it was no longer a game.

Zeeland Times star reporter Rebekka Franck and her photographer Sune are covering the case for the newspaper, and soon they find themselves deeply involved in a story of deceit and ugly secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Left Field (Lillian Byrd Crime Series Book 5) *




  








Lillian Byrd has been searching her soul after the gut-wrenching experience of killing someone in self-defense. Scrabbling to make ends meet, she takes a job as a quasi detective, solving life’s little mysteries for a pair of eccentric women in one of Detroit’s last prestigious neighborhoods. When she spots a corpse on the next-door lawn, she jumps back into honest work as an investigative journalist.

Her friend Mercedes reveals that the dead woman, Abby Rawson, played on a women’s softball team she manages and pressures Lillian into taking her spot. Softball turns to hardball when Lillian not only plunges into a love affair with the team’s sought-after pitcher but also goes undercover as an exterminator, a squatter, and a charity worker to investigate Abby’s death and the corrupt medical organization she worked for. No one on the team is above suspicion, and as they get closer to snagging the coveted championship title—and Lillian gets closer to discovering the dark truth behind Abby’s murder—she fights to keep her new love in her life and literally save her own.

Filled with Lillian Byrd’s trademark snark, nail-biting twists and turns, and a thrilling climax, Left Field scores a grand slam that’ll leave readers cheering in the stands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*On the Border (A Samantha Church Mystery Book 5) *




  








*#1 Amazon Bestseller*

When an anonymous, handwritten letter arrives at the newspaper with a whistleblower's claim that his construction company is involved in murder, money laundering and harboring undocumented workers, reporter Samantha Church senses that another major news story is about to unfold.

Sam recruits cub reporter Hunter John Hollingsworth - an energetic, bilingual journalist eager to work on his first big story - to help her with the investigation. With the informer's cousin missing and feared dead and a starting point of a seemingly inconspicuous cell phone store, Sam and Hunter are deeply drawn into the impending story.

But standing in the reporter's way are villains with a sinister leader. They want nothing more than to protect the operation they've spent years building - and they'll resort to any means necessary to keep their scheme alive.

Determined to expose the truth, Sam and Hunter follow a winding path of evil and hatred that threatens dire consequences for everyone involved.

On the Border, is the fifth and newest fast-paced novel in the award-winning mystery series featuring Sam and the rest of the great ensemble cast of characters who will keep you coming back for more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wings of Victory: RAF Adventures in World War II (John Archer Series)*




  








_“Historical fiction with a realistic twist.”_ – Reviewer

*Thrilling World War II adventures like you’ve never seen them before.*

As the Nazis invade Europe on a campaign for total domination, a brutal war begins to unfold which will change the course of the world forever—and John Archer finds himself caught in the middle of it. When this amateur pilot joins the Allied war effort and is tasked with a series of death-defying missions which place him deep into German-occupied territory, his hair-raising adventures will help decide the fate of Europe.

In *War Heroes*, John is caught up in the devastating Nazi invasion of France while on vacation. Teaming up with ambulance driver Barney, John will need his amateur pilot skills and more than a stroke of luck to pull off the escape of the century.

In *Bombs Over Britain*, the Nazis have a plan which could change the course of the entire war . . . unless Archer can stop them. Air-dropped into Belgium on a top-secret mission, Archer must retrieve vital intelligence and make it out alive. But that’s easier said than done when the Gestapo are closing in.

And in *Desert Scout*, Archer finds himself stranded beneath the scorching Libyan sun and in a race against time to turn the tide of the war in North Africa. But with the Luftwaffe and the desert vying to finish him off, can he make it out alive?

*Packed with action and filled to the brim with suspense, these thrilling stories combine classic adventures with a riveting and historical World War II setting, making it ideal for history buffs and casual readers.* *If you’re a fan of riveting war fiction novels, WW2 aircraft, and the war for the skies, Archer’s next adventure will keep you on the edge of your seat.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*West Point: A Novel (A Full Measure Book 1) *




  








During the Vietnam War era, eighteen-year-old John Paul Jacobs, better known as Jake, experiences his first years as a new cadet in the U.S. military service academy at West Point. As Jake endures rigorous training, he learns that serving to protect the country could come at a cost. Will his high school romance endure? Will he survive the politics against the armed forces during a time of “peace and love,” sit-ins, and protests? Does Jake have what it takes to gain the Green Beret of the newly formed special forces--the Army Rangers--or does the U.S. government have something else in store for him? More importantly, how will Jake be prepared when he crosses paths with an extreme radical mastermind and his terrorist organization bent on destroying the United States and everything Jake holds dear?

_West Point_ is the first volume in the trilogy _A Full Measure_. Readers of the series will gain an understanding of the evolution of West Point to the institution that it is today.

West Point is a must-have gift for any reader interested in the great history of military life and the Armed Forces. This coming-of-age story is also enjoyed by readers of historical fiction, Christian fiction, and military fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Driftwood Springs: A Donatella fast-paced thriller *




  








*They see her as a monster. But she’s their only hope for seeing their kids again.*
Charlotte, North Carolina. Agent Donatella Dabria’s assumed identity preserves her secrets but paints a target on her back. So when a billionaire’s son is abducted from inside a gated community, her too-real undercover role quickly gets her fingered for the crime. And she’s forced to abandon all pretense when the young witness she was supposed to protect is the next victim pulled into the shadows.

Hampered by an ineffectual police department, Donatella relentlessly pursues the truth in a neighborhood with more lies than residents. But when she barely survives a vicious attack at her home, she’s terrified she’ll be too late to prevent the kidnapped children from meeting a gruesome fate.

Can she disarm a deadly scheme before everything blows up in her face?

_Driftwood Springs_ is the first book in the fast-paced Donatella thriller series. If you like scandalous revelations, rollercoaster action, and unstoppably strong women, then you’ll love Demetrius Jackson’s pulse-pounding page-turner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Library of the Kings (A Tom Wagner Adventure Book 2) *




  








*The second Tom Wagner Adventure
Hidden wisdom. A relic of unbelievable power. A race against time.*

Ancient legends, devilish plans, startling plot twists, breathtaking action and a dash of humor: "The Library of the Kings" is gripping entertainment – it's like reading a Blockbuster.

When clues to the long-lost Library of Alexandria surface, ex-Cobra officer Tom Wagner and archaeologist Hellen de Mey aren’t the only ones on the hunt for its vanished secrets. A sinister power is plotting in the background, and nothing is as it seems. And the dark secret hidden in the Library threatens all of humanity.

If you’re a fan of Dan Brown’s Robert Langdon, James Rollins’ Sigma Force and Clive Cussler’s Dirk Pitt, don’t miss "The Library of the Kings" - a page-turner you won’t be able to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/29/22.

Currently Free.

*Goebbels: Nazi Master of Illusion: The Destructive Power of Joseph Goebbels’s Propaganda and the Holocaust *




  








*What does it take to control the minds of millions of people—and influence their thoughts and actions into complete devastation?*

After years of historical research, *Dr. Daniela Ozacky Stern*—a third generation survivor—reveals her discoveries in *Goebbels: Nazi Master of Illusion.*

During the fateful final year of World War II, Nazi Germany suffered severe military defeats and massive bombings by the Allies on the home front—turning cities into ruins. Relations among Nazi leadership deteriorated, and rifts appeared within the inner circle of Adolf Hitler.

Although the situation was catastrophic for Germany, *the mass extermination of the Jews—Hitler’s "Final Solution”— never halted*. In fact, it heavily accelerated, breaking into new territories.

One of the people closest to Hitler—who directly influenced the events—was Joseph Goebbels, Nazi Minister of Propaganda. He preached to Germans over and over to continue fighting—in a struggle already lost.

*What was Goebbels’ tactic in controlling the Germans’ minds and influencing The Führer Hitler? How did the propaganda machine—he created—control millions of people and alter their fates?*
Dr. Ozacky Stern answers those questions, plus examines the connection between the nearing German defeat and the Third Reich’s push to continue the mass extermination of Jews.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/30/22.

Currently Free.

*INVASION (THE LOST FRONTIER SERIES Book 1) *




  






*A signal beckons from uncharted space…

Captain Jameson and the UAF Titan must answer the call.*



It has been seven years since humans defeated the aliens who attacked Earth. The Xen are now our friends.
Or are they?
When the Titan arrives at the source of the signal, everything changes.
Jameson’s crew makes a single mistake and they find themselves facing a massive invasion fleet.
Capt. Jameson must draw upon his tactical genius and rely on the bravery of a brand-new crew, to hold the line against an enemy that threatens all humanity.
They must slow down the invasion fleet.
They must warn Earth.

*But first they must stay alive…
…or all is lost.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Eye of the Gods Episode One*




  








Vivian Bond has a secret that could bring down the Milky Way. Special Commander Jake Trace doesn't care – he hates her.
When Jake meets the irritating Vivian at a gallery, and she steals a painting he’s been tasked to secure for his superiors, he locks onto her like a hunter to prey.
It’s the only thing that saves her life. For Vivian Bond has enemies. Everywhere. She has a twisted destiny she’s run from her whole life. Now it will catch up.
Vivian and Jake are thrown together in a fight for the Milky Way and beyond as an ancient power rises once more.
…
The Eye of the Gods is a five-part action-adventure space opera sure to please fans of Odette C. Bell’s Axira.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Furyck Saga: An Epic Fantasy Adventure (Books 1-3) *




  








_Over 600 5-star ratings, and more than 2000 pages of thrilling epic fantasy!_

*Jael Furyck isn’t happy.*
Her father is dead. Her uncle has stolen the throne.
And now he wants to marry her off to the fallen son of her arch-enemy.
But Jael is a battle-hardened warrior, trained to kill since she was ten-years-old.
She doesn’t plan on being anyone’s wife.

*Eadmund Skalleson is drunk.*
His father is threatening him with a wife again.
And this time he’s given him an ultimatum.
Marry Jael Furyck or your brother returns from exile.
But if Eadmund was ever going to choose a wife, it wouldn’t be Jael Furyck.

Not her. Not ever.

_The Furyck Saga_ is a gripping epic fantasy series that takes you into a richly-woven world of warring kingdoms, mysterious dreamers, dark magic, and an ancient prophecy that emerges from the shadows to weave a dangerous web around them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*War and Peace *




  








Hailed as one of the greatest novels of all time and a classic of world literature, War and Peace unfolds in the early nineteenth century during the turbulent years of the Napoleonic invasion of Russia. Tolstoy's epic ranges from stirring depictions of historical events to intimate portraits of family life, moving between public spectacles and private lives to offer a tale of both panoramic scope and closely observed detail.
From the breathless excitement of 16-year-old Natasha Rostov's first ball, to Prince Andrei Bolkonsky's epiphany on the battlefield at Austerlitz, the novel abounds in memorable incidents, particularly those involving Pierre Bezukhov. A seeker after moral and spiritual truths, Pierre and his search for life's deeper meaning stand at the heart of this monumental book. A tale of strivers in a world fraught with conflict, social and political change, and spiritual confusion, Tolstoy's magnificent work continues to entertain, enlighten, and inspire readers around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood & Ash: A Snarky Urban Fantasy Detective Series (The Jezebel Files Book 1) *




  








*Missing teens. Long-lost magic. Can one determined private eye topple a dark conspiracy?*

Detective for hire, Ashira Cohen is having a no-good, very bad day.

When Ash was thirteen, her con artist father disappeared, leaving her with emotional scars and a limp she can't hide. But she toughened up, determined never to be played again. Is history repeating itself?

First, she’s hit on the head during a stakeout, revealing a mysterious tattoo on the back of her skull.

Even worse? It’s a now-broken ward unleashing dangerous magic that as a Mundane, she shouldn’t possess.

And the icing on this crap cake? Her unruly powers nearly kill her long-time nemesis, Levi, the uptight leader of the magic community. One word from him revealing her forbidden abilities, and everything she’s built will be taken from her… by force.

The only bright spot is that Levi requires her supernatural skills to solve a spree of abductions. After years of being underestimated by him, it’s Ash’s chance at payback and she’s going to enjoy bringing him to his knees—or stuffing him in a body bag.

*Crackling with humor and suspense, Blood & Ash features a headstrong heroine tackling paranormal mysteries and an enemies-to-lovers romance.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Leaf of Faith (Isabella Proctor Cozy Paranormal Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*When she found the dead body...
... it ruined her day.

Would they now try to ruin her life?*

Isabella Proctor is desperate for a normal life – her own apartment, a job that pays the bills, and maybe even a boyfriend. As a potion-witch-in-training, she's learning to use her talents to help others.

When she finds her boss dead behind the potion shop, her life is turned upside down.

Will she be the killer's next victim?

Things get worse when Detective Palmer starts treating her like she’s the prime suspect. Her life won't get back on track until she clears her name by finding the real killer.

When the killer strikes again, even closer to home, will Isabella catch them before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*What in Carnation (Isabella Proctor Cozy Paranormal Mysteries Book 2)*




  








*Isabella Proctor has a new super power...
...finding dead bodies.*

What did she ever do to deserve this?

She’d like to trade this power in for something, anything else – talk to ants, mix the perfect mojito, anything other than finding her friends dead.

After her neighbor is murdered, her not-so-ordinary life takes a sharp turn into the weird – magic amulets, secret societies, deadly feuds, and talking cats.

Things go from bad to worse when another friend is murdered and she can’t go to Detective Palmer for help.

Can she capture a witch so much older and stronger than she is or will she become the next victim?

For fans of Samantha Silver, Adele Abbott, and Leighann Dobbs,_ What in Carnation _is a clever, fast-paced cozy mystery that will keep you guessing until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Shot in the Bark: A Dog Park Mystery (Lia Anderson Dog Park Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*A grieving artist, a smitten detective, a devious killer: You never know who you'll meet at the dog park.*
Would you recognize a killer if you talked to one every day? Artist Lia Anderson doesn't. Neither do her friends at the Mount Airy Dog Park. When the apparent suicide of Lia’s deadbeat boyfriend draws the attention of Detective Peter Dourson, he decides to adopt the dead man’s dog to infiltrate the tight group he’s certain conceals Luthor Morrissey’s killer. As his investigation uncovers secrets, a grieving Lia fights her growing attraction to the laid-back detective. Meanwhile, Luthor's killer lurks, desperate to stay ahead of the investigation—no matter who has to die…

If you like believable characters, a multi-layered plot, and a compelling sense of humor with your intrigue, pick up this can't-put-down whodunit for a romp through the dog park with Lia and the gang.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*MURDER IN A SAFE HAVEN: An Irish murder mystery with a wicked twist (The Galway Homicides Book 10)*




  








*Irish detectives struggle to make sense of the evidence in this mystery that keeps you guessing.*

A relaxing sailing trip on his day off becomes anything but for DSI Mick Hays when *a body is found at sea*.

The coastguard pluck the corpse from the ocean with ease, but establishing the dead man’s identity won’t be straightforward. And when *pathology indicates he was murdered*, Hays’ partner DI Maureen Lyons is put in charge of the investigation.

Good forensics and a nose for trouble lead Lyons to a small hamlet in an *isolated part of the coast*. But the locals, who are running a smooth bootleg liquor operation, are none too forthcoming with information.

Suspicions are raised when a known associate of the victim goes to ground. *But who is he running from?* The police or the killer themselves? Lyons will have to work quickly and solve the puzzle before another body is found.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Something Found: A Coin *




  








*The newest award winning novel from Troy Aaron Ratliff and the start of a brand-new trilogy

Something Found: A Coin is the perfect beach read* filled with "density and texture that will touch readers on an emotional and visual level" but still leave them out of breath and gasping with action, heart, and a tropical calling for adventure.

Local Artist and so-called "Selfless Scavenger" Todd Freeman may have a seemingly idyllic life painting and scouring the Key West sands with his metal detector and returning lost items to grateful locals and tourists. Yet, his past holds grief and pain: the death of his son, the swift end of his marriage, and the tumultuous period that saw him uprooting from his Midwest home and starting anew, under the South Florida sun.

But he never expected, in his routine beach-scouring, to find the mysterious little coin -- a coin that would set him on an adventure that he never could've imagined. One that would unveil a legend primed to change the world, and rewrite history.

With violent pursuers on his tail and bullets flying, Todd finds himself plunged into an incredible quest that will help him not only uncover one of the greatest mysteries of all time, but test his own strength and bravery to a point he never thought was possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Alexandria Project: A Tale of Treachery and Technology (Frank Adversego Thrillers Book 1) *




  








North Korea's missiles areready to launch and only cybersecurity sleuth Frank Adversego can prevent a nuclear Armageddon.

Data is disappearing from computers everywhere. As the nation nears collapse, Frank Adversego, a brilliant but conflicted cyber security expert, finds himself trapped in a power play between the FBI and the CIA. Only by uncovering the Alexandria Project can he clear himself. What follows is a fast-paced, satirical tale of cyber sleuthing, international espionage, and nuclear brinksmanship that accurately portrays our increasing vulnerability to cyberattack.

_THE ALEXANDRIA PROJECT is fiction that cuts close to the bone. But where George Orwell envisioned 1984 from the safety of thirty-five years out, the future that Updegrove describes may already be upon us. That's what makes it dangerous, and that's what makes THE ALEXANDRIA PROJECT an important as well as riveting read._
- Dan Geer, CHIEF INFORMATION SECURITY OFFICER, In-Q-Tel

_Andrew Updegrove brings a rare combination of drama,satire and technical accuracy to his writing. The result is a book you can'tput down that tells you things you might wish you didn't know._
- Admiral James G. Stavridis, retired Commander, U.S.European Command and NATO Supreme Allied Commander Europe, and current Dean ofthe Fletcher School of Law and Diplomacy


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Lafayette Campaign: a Tale of Deception and Elections (Frank Adversego Thrillers Book 2) *




  








*America is rushing headlong into another election year, but something is wrong* – the polls don’t match reality. It’s up to cybersecurity super sleuth Frank Adversego to find the Black Hats who are trying to hack the presidential election, and stop them before they do.

The Lafayette Campaign provides a satirical take on American politics and our infatuation with technology that will make readers pause and wonder: could this really happen?

_Andrew Updegrove brings a rare combination of drama, satire and technical accuracy to his writing. The result is a book you can't put down that tells you things you might wish you didn't know._

- *Admiral James G. Stavridis*, retired Commander, U.S. European Command and NATO Supreme Allied Commander Europe, and current Dean of the Fletcher School of Law and Diplomacy


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Blockchain Revolution: a Tale of Insanity and Anarchy (Frank Adversego Thrillers Book 5) *




  








The world’s banks have adopted a new technology called blockchain. But is it safe? To be sure, they hire cybersecurity super-sleuth Frank Adversego. Soon, he’s faced with massive hacker attacks, a crisis between Russia and the US, and an unstable genius bent on overthrowing global governments to create a brave, new, anarchist world.

_Andrew Updegrove brings a rare combination of drama, satire and technical accuracy to his writing. The result is a book you can't put down that tells you things you might wish you didn't know._
- Admiral James G. Stavridis, retired Commander, U.S. European Command and NATO Supreme Allied Commander Europe, and current Dean of the Fletcher School of Law and Diplomacy


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Digger *




  








Once a tunnel rat …

John Fortunato was an 11-Bravo in Vietnam, a grunt like countless others. What separated him from everyone else was knowing right where the enemy was hiding. Even in the dark.

That made him a natural tunnel rat. Then one day he went down a hole with his best friend Jamie Doolan. John was almost killed by a grenade and Doolan … disappeared.

Leaving a man behind is a mortal sin and John did penance every day. When he got home, he and two vet friends secretly recreated a portion of the VC’s tunnels under the town of Elk River.

Years later, a fight comes to Elk River, a strike against the town’s biggest employer. The labor dispute turns deadly when Tommy Boyle, the union leader and John’s closest living relative, is killed — and the county sheriff might be an accomplice.

That leaves John with no choice but to investigate, using his tunnels to help find the truth. When Tommy’s nemesis, company owner Tony Hunt, learns of the tunnels’ existence, he decides there’s only one thing to do. Bring in his own Viet Cong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Hitler's Atlantic Wall *




  








*It was designed as the ultimate defence of Hitler's Thousand-Year Reich. A wall that would secure the Nazi empire from invasion...*

Fortifications are often impressive in their sheer size and strength, but the breadth of the monolithic battlements that make up Hitler’s Atlantic Wall is incredible. Millions of tonnes of steel-reinforced concrete were poured into tens of thousands of defences along nearly 3,000 miles of European coastline, in a project which involved countless workers. The structures they built were so massive that many still survive today despite vigorous attempts to demolish them. This book is the first history of the wall to be written in English, and examines the reasons behind its construction.

Hitler conceived the Atlantic Wall as a line of impregnable defences to protect his newly conquered empire from the inevitable onslaught of Allied attack. Bunkers, gun emplacements, flak batteries, radar stations and observation posts were rapidly built to form this remarkable barrier. France was thought to be most vulnerable to invasion from sea, so the crucial parts of the wall were built along the Channel and Atlantic coasts.

By the time of the Allied assault in June 1944, more than 700 batteries alone had been built in less than two years. Many of the fortifications saw fierce battles, as Allied soldiers faced the difficult task of taking individual bunkers by direct assault. *Anthony Saunders* examines the French positions in detail, describing what was built and how, the fighting that took place at each one, and presents a comprehensive guide to what remains of the sites today.

_Hitler’s Atlantic Wall_ is an authoritative and informative account which serves as a guide for tourist and enthusiast alike, while shedding light on an often overlooked aspect of the Second World War that had important consequences for both the Allies and Germany.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/31/22.

Currently Free.

*Tribute at the Gates: An Epic Fantasy Saga (Catalyst Book 1) *




  








*Cursed from birth. Forced into slavery. It's time to fight back.*

The blood of the Ancients is the most coveted ingredient in all of Damaris. The fabled elixir made from it grants those who drink it life that extends far beyond natural means.

There is no higher honor in the kingdom then being granted the privilege of bidding for it. And the people found with the cursed blood? By law, they are the rightful property of the kingdom.

They are tributes.

As a boy, Ryl was sold by his family when he was discovered to have the coveted blood flowing through his veins. Broken, scared, and confused, he’s confined to an area known as the Stocks until he is ready for harvesting.

Ryl stumbles through a doomed life until the appearance of a mysterious stranger who exposes a buried version of the past that changes everything. That his blood may not be a curse, but a blessing.

The fates of all the tributes hang in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ghost's Call: One mother. One daughter. One haunted town. (Afterlife Calls Book 1) *




  








*One mother. One daughter. One haunted town.*

_*Niamh*
Widow. Divorcee. Mother. Retired ghost hunter._
I keep moving to escape my past. But every time, it finds me.
I thought my hometown would be somewhere I could turn off my guard, raise my daughter in peace.I couldn’t have been more wrong.

Ghosts are bombarding our hometown. Residents are scared. No one is safe.
But I retired from ghost hunting years ago. Am I really still the only person who can save the townsfolk?

_*Edie*_
I never signed up to be a ghost hunter. I was born one.
But Mum hates me using my powers. She prefers to pretend we can’t see ghosts.
Until one asks me to protect his family.
I can’t ignore his warning when my closest friend could be in jeopardy. But I can’t make sense of his vague warning. Why are they in danger? And what can I do to help them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One Last Step (A Tara Mills Mystery––Book One) *




  








*ONE LAST STEP (A Tara Mills Mystery—Book One) is the debut novel in a new FBI mystery series by debut author Sarah Sutton.

Two hikers go missing along the Appalachian Trail, leaving only a bloodstained forest behind them, and when another hiker collapses on someone’s porch in New Hampshire, murdered by crossbow, the local police realize they have a serial killer on their hands––and need to call in the FBI.*

FBI Agent Tara Mills is young, brilliant and new to the force. With a promising career in front of her, she faces the ultimate test when she is assigned the case. It soon proves to be more challenging than she ever could have imagined––an impossible riddle that leaves even her seasoned partner stumped.

Meanwhile, something about the case stirs a darkness within her––a tortured past that even her long-term boyfriend doesn’t fully understand. As nightmares consume her, she only hopes that her past will not come back to ruin her once again.

As more hikers go missing, and with her job on the line, Tara finds herself on a race against time as she combs through the forest’s trails. Peeling back each layer, she soon realizes that she is up against a true diabolical mastermind. And just when she thinks she has it all figured out, her instincts lead her to the most shocking truth of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Harrison: A Beautiful Place to Die (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 2)*




  








What will Madeline find on the mysterious third floor of the Harrison?

Upon returning to America and her hometown city of Chicago, Madeline Donovan is anxious to establish a detective agency. While living in London for a brief period, she became immersed in the case of Jack the Ripper. Spending time in Whitechapel, she developed a keen interest in the solving of mysteries. She believes this occupation may give her the purpose and strength to live again.

A case comes unexpectedly to her through the source of her physician father, who has just treated a patient for hysteria. The doctor discovers the cause for his patients sudden mental state is that her sister has gone missing.

This begins her adventure back into the face of danger, and she finds that danger so close to home that she can walk to its door. It seems all the girls have a connection to the luxurious new Harrison Hotel that has just recently opened its doors.

Hugh Scott and Jonathan Franks, friends she met while on her trip to London, will reenter her life. Their company and assistance to help find the young women is not only welcome, but also causes something else to occur. She may be developing feelings of a romantic nature, despite her best efforts not to.

The Harrison will surprise them all with its mysterious owners, and haunting hideaways, as Madeline tries to discover the truth.

All Madeline Donovan mysteries may be read in any sequence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Silent Child: Lux Bern Abduction Mystery *




  








*One year after a terrible tragedy, the coastal town of West Seven is still recovering from its collective trauma.*

Deputy Lux Bern is a young rookie police officer with a mysterious past. When an opportunity arises to work with a seasoned detective, Lux jumps at the chance. A girl has gone missing, and Lux is personally invested in the teenager’s recovery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*When the Past Came Calling *




  








Settling in for a routine day at the office in 1989, high school memories are the furthest thing from David Miller's mind. But when an unexpected phone call interrupts the personal injury lawyer's midafternoon slump, he is surprised to hear from Michael Eisenberg--a former debate partner who went on to become the US Attorney for the Northern District of Illinois.

But Michael isn't just calling to chat. He's working with the FBI on a high-stakes case: investigating the disappearance of a revolutionary government scientist--one whose bio-evolutionary research could turn Darwinism on its ear, and pose a threat to national security.

The main suspect? Cult leader Philip Montgomery, who happens to have a strong connection to David's past.

If David hopes to help crack the case, the attorney has to delve into a sea of old memories, revisiting people and places left behind long ago. One such person is former best friend Benny Friedman, who has clearly gone off the deep end. Obsessed with the JFK assassination, he insists he has evidence that Oswald wasn't acting alone.

But as David's old memories continue to surface, a startling deception comes to light--uncovering the truth in a most unexpected way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deep Blue Surrender (An Allison Hart Novel Book 1) *




  








Allison Hart had it all—for a while. When her 20-year marriage ends and her kids have all but flown the coop, she opts for a new direction and an unlikely new career.

Her best friend Charlotte "Charlie" Wells offers an unexpected solution that ignites a fire inside Allison. A private investigator. It was the best use of her skills. The only caveat was that Charlie had to agree to be her partner.

Long-time friends, Detective Shane Sullivan and D.A. prosecutor, Milo Nash, are behind Allison all the way and offer leads to help her get her feet wet. She’s soon put in contact with Tommy Boyce, a hard-boiled private eye, who throws her a bone. Just a small job; stakeout a couple of cheaters and get a few pictures. But when her targets are gunned down by a hitman, Allison is hurled into a deadly scheme of murder, lies, and corruption.

Detective Sullivan implores Allison to let the cops do their job, but she knows the killer is after his only remaining witness—her. Allison must now stay one step ahead to keep her fledgling career and her life from meeting an untimely end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Irreparable Harm (Sasha McCandless Legal Thriller Book 1) *




  








*Skillful plotting, surprising twists, and a brisk pace keep readers turning the pages in this gripping debut from a USA Today bestselling author, the first entry in a long-running series. Downloaded by more than one million readers!*

Attorney Sasha McCandless has one ambition: Make partner at the best firm in town. Then a plum assignment plunges her into a world of deceit and danger.

When a commercial flight crashes, killing everyone on board, she's tapped to defend the airline. It's her big chance—high-stakes litigation for an important client. But, as she digs into the evidence, people close to the case start to die.

She discovers the crash was intentional, part of a breathtakingly evil plan. Unsure if she can trust her colleagues with the horrifying truth, she teams up with a federal air marshal, and they race to prevent another airline disaster.

Soon, Sasha finds herself with a brand-new life goal: Stop a madman before he kills her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Christos Mosaic: A Novel *




  








A #1 BESTSELLER IN KINDLE HISTORICAL THRILLERS

Ancient scrolls hold the key to the origins of Christianity—but some will stop at nothing to hide the truth
A suspicious death in Istanbul leaves one ancient scroll and clues to finding another in the hands of Drew Korchula, a thirty-two-year-old American expat, a Turkish dwarf named Kadir, and Zafer, a Special Forces washout. Drew is desperate to turn everything over to the academic community, and in the process redeem himself in the eyes of his estranged wife, but Kadir and Zafer are only interested in what they can get for the scrolls on the black market. 

Not everyone wants to see the scrolls go public, however, and some will stop at nothing to protect the Church and believers around the world from the revelations embodied in the priceless manuscripts.

An action-packed intellectual thriller unraveling the mystery of a theological cold case more than two thousand years old, The Christos Mosaic is a monumental work of biblical research wrapped in a story of love, faith, human frailty, friendship, and forgiveness. Author Vincent Czyz takes the reader through the backstreets of Istanbul, Antakya (ancient Antioch), and Cairo, to clandestine negotiations with wealthy antiquities smugglers and ruthless soldiers of fortune, to dusty Egyptian monasteries, on a nautical skirmish off the coast of Alexandria, and finally to the ruins of Constantine's palace buried deep beneath the streets of present-day Istanbul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

3/31/22.

Currently Free.

*Empire's Violent End: Comparing Dutch, British, and French Wars of Decolonization, 1945–1962 *




  








*In Empire's Violent End, Thijs Brocades Zaalberg and Bart Luttikhuis, along with expert contributors, present comparative research focused specifically on excessive violence in Indonesia, Algeria, Vietnam, Malaysia, Kenya, and other areas during the wars of decolonization*. 

In the last two decades, there have been heated public and scholarly debates in France, the United Kingdom, and the Netherlands on the violent end of empire. Nevertheless, the broader comparative investigations into colonial counterinsurgency tend to leave atrocities such as torture, execution, and rape in the margins. The editors describe how such comparisons mostly focus on the differences by engaging in "guilt ranking." Moreover, the dramas that have unfolded in Algeria and Kenya tend to overshadow similar violent events in Indonesia, the very first nation to declare independence directly after World War II.

_Empire's Violent End_ is the first book to place the Dutch-Indonesian case at the heart of a comparison with focused, thematic analysis on a diverse range of topics to demonstrate that despite variation in scale, combat intensity, and international dynamics, there were more similarities than differences in the ways colonial powers used extreme forms of violence. By delving into the causes and nature of the abuse, Brocades Zaalberg and Luttikhuis conclude that all cases involved some form of institutionalized impunity, which enabled the type of situation in which the forces in the service of the colonial rulers were able to use extreme violence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Bad Luck Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 1 *




  








*Charlie had all the luck. Unfortunately, it wasn’t the good kind.*

It was looking like Lady Luck had quite a grudge against him. In fact, at this point merely crashing the multi-billion-dollar spacecraft would have felt like winning the lottery compared to his current dilemma. If only he were so lucky.

Things had started off all right––that is, until a freak wormhole unexpectedly swallowed his ship, leaving him stranded on an unknown planet far, far from home. With the crew’s lives at stake, Charlie had no choice but to stop his whining, put on his big boy pants, and step up to save them all, and much to his surprise, it actually looked like he might succeed. Of course, that was when things _really_ went sideways in ways that made merely crashing on an uncharted planet seem like a walk in the park.

Suddenly faced with alien space pirates, talking dragons, and something that seemed very much like magic, Charlie found himself adrift, feeling like a space age Robinson Crusoe––only his man Friday was a blue-skinned alien, and this wasn't just a desert island. It was a whole new galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Magic Man Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 4 *




  








*Like poop on your shoe, bad luck had a knack for sticking Charlie wherever he went. And it sure did stink.*

Wormholes to a distant galaxy? Done it. Alien slavery? Yup. Forced gladiatorial combat? That too. Space pirate and eventual rebel leader? Check. Rising to the pinnacle of power as Dragon King? Uh-huh.

Charlie, it seemed, had seen and survived it all, and at long last it looked like he’d finally earned himself a little peace and quiet. That is until a whole new threat reared its ugly head. Now, not only were those he held dear at risk, but the entire planet, and possibly even the whole damn solar system.

Yet again, Charlie was in the right place at the wrong time, finding himself forced to evolve into something new. Something more. But this time, on this tech-driven world, the space engineer from the past thought _he_ might finally have the advantage.

But then again…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Alura's Bind: Book One of the Alura Space Opera Novels *




  








A derelict ship ripe for plunder.
A cargo that could be their undoing.

When a distress signal from the colonial transport ship Burnside pulls the crew of the Alura out of lightspeed, Cooper Montbarts sees a chance for a quick salvage grab on the lifeless vessel.

Cooper soon finds out nothing is as easy as it seems.

Other ships appear in the void, intent on taking what the crew of the Alura had rightfully claimed as their own. Soon, Cooper and his group find themselves trapped on the Burnside and hunted by the mysterious killer that slaughtered the original crew.

Join Cooper Montbarts and the crew of the Alura as they struggle to survive!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Solitary Apocalypse: Fast-Paced, Suspenseful Dystopian Fiction (The Alessandra Chronicles Book 1) *




  








*Alessandra is Struggling at the End of the World*


Along with the rest of a North Georgia town that survived a deadly worldwide plague, Michael's forced to wear a steel ring around his waist wherever he goes to enforce strict social distancing. He's seen cohabitation banned. Marriages dissolved. Families torn apart.

But he's a good soldier, supporting the leader's draconian policies — until he learns an explosive secret about her that threatens to destroy the delicate balance they've achieved between safety and order.

Now, Michael must enlist help to confront the awful truth about the town of Alessandra, and the fate of what may be the last human colony on Earth before he's silenced by the people who don't want anyone to know what they've done.

_Written in 2016 but seemingly ripped from the COVID-19 headlines of today, the story looks at the psychology of pandemic-forced isolation and the corruption of ultimate power. The Solitary Apocalypse is a fast-paced thriller that examines what happens when the world shrinks and power consolidates into the hands of the few, with a vast, empty, uncaring world the only alternative to submission. _


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Road From Oblivion (Driving Force Book 1) *




  








As the third-generation captain of the Beast—a century-old earth rover—Swash Jones has endured more than his share of loss. But that’s the way it is for most people in post-apocalyptic North America. To keep his current crew alive, Swash will need to overcome the PTSD that haunts him.

Each member of the crew comes with particular challenges. Swash must be on constant watch for the trader who’s after him for freeing his navigation expert—Whisper—from slavery. He also needs to guard the personal secret of Roach, his pilot, maintain a degree of separation from Stitch, the attractive medic who saved his life, and hang onto Blade, their hired-gun weapons master with a shady past.

Only by keeping his crew together can he maintain the Beast and hope to survive the wastelands, storms, and marauders of daily existence. When Whisper receives a message from her mother over a deactivated satellite, the crew members must combine their skills and test the limits of the Beast to meet the next challenge. Swash’s team will soon prepare for a new mission—one that has the potential to save what’s left of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Vampire Book Club: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Cozy Mystery *




  








*Quinn Callahan is having a doozy of a midlife crisis.*

She's stuck in a dead end job, going nowhere, but she's been fine with it. She's 45 and divorced. Her husband left her for her best friend—so cliche! But it was all good—until Quinn, a practicing witch, broke a major rule, and found her boring existence turned upside down. Suddenly, she finds herself thousands miles away from the bustling metropolis of Seattle and plunked down in the sleepy little hamlet of Ballydehag, Ireland, and proprietress of a charming little bookshop. Surely, there's no chance for a middle aged witch to get into any trouble here....right? Uh......


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Fall of White City: Revised 2020 Edition (GILDED AGE CHICAGO MYSTERY SERIES Book 1) *




  








*To solve baffling crimes in turn-of-the-century Chicago, you only need to know a single fact. Bygone sins in the White City cast the longest shadows*_*.*_



_Revised 2020 Edition. Nominated for Reader's Choice Awards as Best First Novel and Best Historical Mystery_
_For Fans of Cozy Mysteries, Amateur Sleuths, and Gilded Age Chicago History_

*GILDED AGE CHICAGO MYSTERY SERIES*
Gilded Age Chicago is the fastest growing metropolis in America, rivaling New York as the City of the Century. This melting pot of thieves and corrupt politicians, robber barons and immigrants, is rife with scandal and social injustice. An eccentric heiress and a star reporter find themselves repeatedly drawn into the hidden world of intrigue and murder that lurks within the shadows of the White City.

*Volume One - The Fall of White City*
Wealthy spinster Evangeline LeClair leads a paradoxical life. By day, she fends off marriage-minded suitors. By night, she teaches English to factory workers at a social settlement in the slums. Evangeline is quite satisfied with the status quo until murder disrupts her routine. One of her students, a penniless immigrant, has been stabbed to death in Chicago's most exclusive hotel. The girl's brother, a known anarchist, is accused of the crime.

Evangeline wheedles her admirer, Freddie Simpson, into helping her track down the real killer. Their list of possible suspects is long: a captain of industry, a denizen of the slums, a shady doctor who mixes his own drugs, and a teenage prostitute from a sporting house in the Levee District. The gleaming surface of the World's Fair casts many shadows, and THE FALL OF WHITE CITY exposes the darkness at its core.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Inconvenient Corpse (A Maggie & Jasper Caper Book 1) *




  








*A handsome movie star in her kitchen, and a corpse in the swimming pool. Just your typical Monday morning….*

Maggie McJasper is starting over in a little California beach town. She has a bead shop, a nice circle of friends, and a handsome movie star who keeps flirting with her. Life would be pretty great if she could just stop stumbling over dead bodies….

Do you like dogs, crafts, quirky friends, a slow-building romance between grownups who genuinely like each other, and a twisty little mystery with red herrings galore? Then this is for you.

The Maggie & Jasper Capers are fun and flirty cozies, with no swearing or love scenes, and no gruesome violence to keep you up at night. Collect them all:

The Inconvenient Corpse
The Mourning Beads
The Empty Noose
The Hidden Homicide
The Whiskered Witness
The Serpentine Script
The Rattled Rake
Bonus Prequel: The Black-Tie Affair

This book was originally published as "Maggie and the Inconvenient Corpse" in the Carita Cove Cozy series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Publishable By Death (St. Marin's Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*Change is hard in a small Southern town, especially when it brings a side of murder.*

All Harvey Beckett wants to do is help the residents of St. Marin's find the perfect book for that moment, snuggle with her hound dog Mayhem, and be ignored by her cat Aslan. But when the small, waterside town's newest resident discovers the body of the community's persnickety reporter in her bookshop storeroom just before her grand opening, Harvey can't help trying to solve the crime, even when it might cost her business and her life. The more questions Harvey asks, the more secrets she uncovers.

_Will Harvey and her friends be able to solve the murder of the town reporter without her becoming a victim herself?_

This book addresses racism in both the plot and the writing style.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Emma Frost Mystery Series: Book 1-3 (Emma Frost Mysteries 1) *




  








*3 Bone-chilling tales from a Bestselling Author.*
*Series sold more than 1 million copies!


˃˃˃ ITSY BITSY SPIDER (Emma Frost #1):*
Emma Frost inherits a house on Fanoe Island when her grandmother dies. She decides to move there with her family, much to her teenage daughter's regret.
One morning a wealthy older woman in her street is found murdered. Soon, Emma finds herself wrapped in a mystery uncovering the island's dark secrets that not only runs deep within the history of the island but also within her own family.

*˃˃˃ MISS POLLY HAD A DOLLY (Emma Frost #2):*
Miss Polly had a dolly. A beautiful daughter that she called her Baby Doll. Every day Miss Polly dressed her daughter in dresses and brushed her hair before they went outside to show off to the neighbors. One day On the playground, her Baby Doll talked to a boy, and for one unforgivable second, Miss Polly let herself be distracted by a woman telling her how adorable she thought her daughter was. When Miss Polly finally turned to look for her Baby Doll, she was gone.
Many years later, Emma Frost hears about the little girl's disappearance and learns that she is not the only child to have gone missing from Fanoe Island back in the nineties. As she digs deeper into the story, she soon finds herself entangled in a web of strange and alarming events.

*˃˃˃ RUN RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN (Emma Frost #3):*
Simone Beaumont is having a rough day. She is exhausted. Her baby is crying non-stop, she is in a fight with her husband and hasn't spoken to him since last night. A big part of her wants to leave everything and run away from it all to vanish. She is considering it while putting her screaming baby in her car seat when suddenly she meets a man in the parking lot who, without asking her, makes her wish come true.
Emma Frost has just come home from a trip to Eastern Europe when the body of Simone Beaumont is being found. It turns out she was part of Sophia's mothers' group, and soon the small group is shaken by yet another disappearance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Once Upon a Lie (A Fitzjohn Mystery, Book 3) *




  








Little did, businessman and entrepreneur, Michael Rossi know that the telephone call he answered on that fateful Friday would be the catalyst for his death, and the subsequent recovery of his body from the waters of Sydney Harbour the following morning.

Recalled from leave to take on the case, Detective Chief Inspector Fitzjohn confronts the first of many puzzles; how Rossi spent the unaccountable hours before he died. This leads him on a paper-trail into a tangled web of deception, jealousy and greed, that unravels the mystery surrounding Michael’s death.

Unaware of her nephew’s fate, Esme Timmons retires for the evening, unsuspecting of the events about to unfold; events that will, ultimately, expose a grim lie, buried deep in the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Unleashed: Sydney Rye Mysteries #1*




  








*My dog once took a bullet that was intended for me.*

A bullet that ripped through his chest, narrowly missing his heart, and exited through his shoulder blade, effectively shattering it. This left him unconscious on the floor of my home. Amazingly, this bullet did not kill him.

Ten years ago I adopted Blue as a present to myself after I broke up with my boyfriend one hot, early summer night with the windows open and the neighborhood listening. The next morning I went straight to the pound in Bushwick, Brooklyn. Articles on buying your first dog tell you never to buy a dog on impulse. They want you to be prepared for this new member of your family, to understand the responsibilities and challenges of owning a dog. Going to the pound because you need something in your life that's worth holding onto is rarely, if ever, mentioned.

I asked the man at the pound to show me the biggest dogs they had. He showed me some seven-week-old Rottweiler-German shepherd puppies that he said would grow to be quite large. Then he showed me a six-month-old shepherd that would get pretty big. Then he showed me Blue, the largest dog they had.

The man called him a Collie mix and he was stuffed into the biggest cage they had, but he didn't fit. He was as tall as a Great Dane but much skinnier, with the snout of a collie, the markings of a Siberian husky, the ears and tail of a shepherd and the body of a wolf, with one blue eye and one brown. Crouched in a sitting position, unable to lie down, unable to sit all the way up, he looked at me from between the bars, and I fell in love.

"He's still underweight," the man in the blue scrubs told me as we looked at Blue. "I'll tell you, lady, he's pretty but he's skittish. He sheds, and I mean sheds. I don't think you want this dog." But I knew I wanted him. I knew I had to have him. He was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen.

Blue cost me $108. I brought him home, and we lived together for years. He was, for most of our relationship, my only companion. But when I first met Blue, a lifetime ago now, I had family and friends. I worked at a crappy coffeehouse. I was young and lost; I was normal.

Back then, at the beginning of this story, before I'd ever seen a corpse, before Blue saved my life, before I felt what it was like to kill someone in cold blood, I was still Joy Humbolt.

*I'd never even heard the name Sydney Rye.*

P.S. The dog doesn't die.
P.P.S. Don't download my books if you have issues with "strong" language, sex out of wedlock, or LGBTQ+ characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Heaven to Betsy (An Emily Bernal Texas-to-New Mexico Mystery): A What Doesn't Kill You Mystery *




  








*A former rodeo queen turned paralegal.
A criminal attorney with a soft spot for lost causes.
To find a missing girl, Emily and Jack will have to team up for one wild ride.*

_“Full of heart, humor, vivid characters, and suspense. Hutchins has done it again!” — Gay Yellen, author of The Body Business _

Dumped by her husband for a man, ex-rodeo queen Emily Bernal yearns for a fresh start. When a handsome local attorney named Jack offers her a gig, she's not sure if it's the right fit. But after a dead body takes a swan dive right in front of her and she learns a missing six-year-old girl is caught in the aftermath, Emily's heart sends her from barrel racing to paralegal work in a hurry.

As she and Jack interrogate the young girl's tight-lipped mother, a string of strange coincidences don't seem to add up. When sparks fly between her and her boss and dead ends start to become dead bodies, the race to save the girl comes down to the wire. Can Emily and Jack decipher their feelings and the contradictory clues before they become the next victims?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*SPIDER GAMES (A Conspiracy of Betrayal Book 1) *




  








*How do you kill a spider? *

Kate O’Brien believes in the justice system. This feisty, no-nonsense attorney tirelessly works to build her reputation and career, she is on the path to being a legal star. That is until her corrupt law partner, Bill Brown, a criminal defense attorney, achieves a degree of notoriety which attracts the interest of the DEA.

When the inconceivable happens, Bill is arrested, charged with multiple counts of drug trafficking and money laundering, leaving the law firm in chaos. As Kate slowly digs her way out of the damage he has done, what she finds sends her down a dark path that could lead to her imprisonment or death. Bill has meticulously set her up to pay for his malevolent crimes. His cohorts, fearing she knows too much, have marked her for death.

Can Kate stay ahead of the FBI and unravel crimes that reach as far as China and Russia? Or will she need to assume a new identity to save her own life?

This fast-paced legal thriller which has been compared to John Grisham novels is filled with twists and turns. A suspenseful read that keeps you on the edge of your seat. It may be read as a standalone and serves as the first book in the series, _A Conspiracy of Betrayal._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Eyes of the Wicked (Murder Force Book 1) *




  








*A new police force tackling high-profile crimes.*

A bloodied and bruised girl runs out of the woods and into the path of oncoming traffic. The police are shocked to discover that she’s a missing schoolgirl they’ve been trying to find for the past three weeks. Traumatised by her ordeal, she’s unable to tell them what happened to her.

A woman’s body is found crucified in a barn on the Yorkshire Moors. Evidence found at the crime scene links her to the schoolgirl.

Hot on the heels of a commendation for her work on a serial killer case, Detective Inspector Danica Summers is invited to join an elite task force specialising in the investigation of high-profile crimes. Concerned that she’s only been invited because she’s good PR, Dani is desperate to prove that she’s worthy of her place on the team.

When the case involving the missing schoolgirl and the murdered woman is taken on by the newly-formed Murder Force, Dani is touched by the vulnerability of the victims and is determined to capture the monster who ruined their lives.

Her search for justice will take her to the heart of darkness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Secrets of the Angels: FBI Agent Domini Walker Book 3 (Dom Walker)*




  








_*A stunning new conspiracy lead. A trail of dirty money. And a personal vendetta crisscross the third novel of HN Wake's blistering Dom Walker series.*_

To gutsy, dogged FBI Special Agent Domini Walker, her father’s suicide never felt right. Now there's new evidence that pits Dom and her small audacious team against an influential man in the Los Angeles Police Department. Can they reconstruct the interlaced threads of the cold case before being discovered by the powers that be?

Staff Operations Specialist Lea Peck delves into dangerous deceptions harbored in legal documents and trial transcripts while odd researcher Mila Pascale discovers a new clue in a forgotten photo of a funeral. Meanwhile, Special Agent Owen Whyte begins to dissect the twisty sources of their suspect’s wealth.
To clear her father’s name and soothe her own demons, Dom must trust her instincts and follow the clues to whatever dark and dangerous places they may lead.

*If you like Clarice Starling, Harry Bosch, Lisbeth Salander, and Tracy Crosswhite, you’ll love Dom Walker.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/02/22.

Currently Free.

*A New Beginning (Starfire Angels: Forgotten Worlds Book 1) *




  








On a remote mining station, Nyalin hides a secret that would make her a hunted woman—she is a Crystal Keeper, a protector of a shard of the powerful Starfire crystal. However, when a strange shuttle falls through a portal near the mining station, she can no longer avoid her responsibilities. The human pilot, Vellin, is part of a research team that has developed gateways for instant travel anywhere in the universe without requiring a Starfire crystal, and he has been followed by an enemy through the portal.

To stop dangerous forces from possessing the gateways to spread destruction, Nya must team up with Vel and risk exposing her secret. In their race to destroy the gateways, they will find allies and enemies... and a new reason to worry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*6 Days to Survive: A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller (Extinction Gene Book 1) *




  








*You have 6 days to protect your family. 6 days to run from a virus devouring all life on earth. 6 days to survive.*

Microbiologist Jess Keller thought it was the worst day of her life. She had lost the only job she ever had, but twenty-four hours later she and her husband, were fighting to keep her family alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Subtle Agency: The Metaframe War: Book 1 *




  








*ACTION STATIONS! A Thrilling Dark Fantasy Action Adventure

Hunters and vampires are fighting a secret war for control of the fabric of reality. Whoever acquires mastery of the reality shifting powers of the Metaframe will become the new gods of the universe.*

_"Imagine if you could change the rules of the game, what rules would you choose?"_

Witness to a brutal murder, eighteen year old Anton Slayne is inducted by the mysterious Mr Wu into the secret society of vampire hunters, the Order of Thoth. He soon discovers that vicious local gangsters, determined Boston Police Detectives, and relentless Shadowstone operatives pale into insignificance as he is drawn into the machinations of the enigmatic vampire general, Chloe Armitage.

Heir to a legacy of extraordinary powers, Anton joins a team of hunters, but that is no guarantee of survival against the most powerful vampires in the world, especially when they're equipped with the latest available technology and super weapons.

_"When mastery over your soul is at stake, survival is the least of your problems."_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Moon Dance (Vampire for Hire Book 1) *




  








*Six years ago federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, your typical soccer mom with the minivan and suburban home.*

Then the unthinkable happens, an attack that changes her life forever.

_And forever is a very long time for a vampire._

*Now working the night shift as a private investigator, Samantha is hired by Kingsley Fulcrum to investigate the murder attempt on his life...*

A horrific scene captured on live TV and seen around the country.

But as the twisty case unfolds, Samantha discovers Kingsley isn't exactly what he appears to be...

_After all, there's a reason why he survived five shots to the head..._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Reluctant Coroner (Fenway Stevenson Mysteries Book 1) *




  







Blood is thicker than oil--until murder is involved. Fenway Stevenson doesn't want to return to the coastal town where her estranged father is practically king. But the death of her mother draws her back home--and the murder of the county coroner draws her into a deepening conspiracy. As the body count rises and all signs seem to point toward her father's oil company, will Fenway uncover the truth before family bonds become deadly?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*At Their Own Game (The SpoCompton series Book 1)*




  








_*Book #1 in the SpoCompton Series*_
*Jake Stankovic has been flying below the radar for years,* dealing safely in stolen property crime with his two-man crew. But times are tough, so he decides to step up to the big money with a drug deal. Everything that can go wrong, does. The deal goes bad, a vengeful detective sets his sights on Jake, one of his crew might be a turncoat, and a woman from a long past affair suddenly reappears. All of this would be complicated enough on its own, but for Jake, it's even worse.
The woman is the detective's ex-wife.
And Jake Stankovic used to be a cop.
Now Jake must face new problems and old vendettas in an all-in proposition with lives on the line. He has to find a way to get his money back, keep the girl, and beat everyone involved... _*At Their Own Game*_.

*(*NOTE: Jack McCrae mysteries, Sandy Banks thrillers, and Stanley Melvin PI Stories also take place in the shared universe of the SpoCompton series)*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Let Me Go (An Ashley Hope Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








*Ashley Hope is an average Southern woman, happily engaged, her whole life ahead of her—until dark secrets from her past come bubbling up. She soon finds herself in a race against time to save herself—and her marriage—from her ex-husband turned serial killer, who will stop at nothing until he has her back.*

“Phenomenal debut with a huge creep factor… So many twists and turns, you’ll have no idea who the next victim will be. If you love a thriller that will keep you awake well into the night, this book is for you.”
—Reader review for Let Me Go
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ashley has spent years trying to forget her past and the poverty-wracked childhood she escaped from. Her life is finally perfectly normal—and she’s worked hard to make it that way. Her new husband is wealthy and handsome. Their suburban house is a total dream. And with her master’s in criminal justice almost complete, Ashley is ready to move on with her life, confident that her secrets are buried for good.

But on a trip to her rural hometown, old tensions suddenly threaten to boil over. Her Polo-wearing husband sticks out dangerously among the hardened folk of Grundy County. And when the visit goes horribly awry, Ashley, handed shocking news, realizes the past has a stubborn way of coming back.

*As Ashley’s carefully constructed life begins to splinter around her, she finds herself in a fight for her life, drawn deeper into a dangerous game of cat and mouse. This killer knows her better than anyone—and he’ll stop at nothing, murder included, to get her where he wants her.

Will her past finally claim her for good?*

A dark crime thriller full of mystery and suspense, the ASHLEY HOPE mystery series is rife with twists and jaw-dropping secrets as it unfolds into a riveting psychological thriller. Join this brilliant new female protagonist as she hunts down a serial killer, keeping you spellbound and turning pages late into the night. Fans of Rachel Caine, Teresa Driscoll and Robert Dugoni are sure to fall in love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Corridor Man Volumes 1, 2, 3,4, 5*




  








Who says crime doesn't pay?


Meet Bobby Custer - He's psychotic, narcissistic, psychopathic, greedy . . . and always charming.


Disbarred and out of jail, Bobby takes a unique path. But as the bodies begin to pile up you have to wonder if there isn't something about him that's just not . . . right.


Chilling and action packed, the Corridor Man series exposes a dark and violent undercurrent just beneath the surface of "perfectly legal and above board."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Corridor Man Volumes 6, 7, 8, 9 *




  








Who says crime doesn't pay?


Meet Bobby Custer - He's psychotic, narcissistic, psychopathic, greedy . . . and always charming.


Disbarred and out of jail, Bobby takes a unique path. But as the bodies begin to pile up you have to wonder if there isn't something about him that's just not . . . right.


Chilling and action packed, the Corridor Man series exposes a dark and violent undercurrent just beneath the surface of "perfectly legal and above board."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*All the Shiny Things (Kate Reid Thrillers Book 1) *




  








Katie Reid is a young woman with a good job and a good life. That is, until she discovers it was all a lie. Now, her desperate search for the truth begins.

After learning of the terrible events that forever altered her childhood, Katie is compelled to dig into a past no one wants to relive. A past her parents kept hidden from her at all costs.

A decades-old investigation is reluctantly unearthed when Katie discovers her role as the lone survivor. It is Detective Marshall Avery who lends her the resources needed to hunt down the person responsible. When that search breathes new life into an old monster—one who has left a trail of innocent blood in his wake—it is too late to turn back.

Katie’s desire for retribution places her in great danger and costs her dearly. So when the tables are turned, and the hunted becomes the hunter, will Detective Avery be able to keep Katie from going too far?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*GENEVA INTRUSION: KATE ADLER Survives an attack and runs for her life in this fast paced mystery. : A page-turning action adventure constant surprises thriller. (Kate Adler Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*Kate Adler* led a quiet life as a computer analyst, never expecting someone would want to kill her.

One day Kate decrypts an encoded message exposing Iran’s secret plans to start a war by triggering a global market crash. In Germany, she escapes an assassination attempt by an Iranian hit team with the help of Brad Danner, an ongoing romantic interest.

While running for her life with Brad, Kate learns she’s head of the Cartel, a secret organization founded by her late father. Armed with the Cartel’s special forces capability and the unique Geneva 9 supercomputer, Kate becomes the hunter. In a suspense-filled journey, Kate’s confidence grows as she attempts to stop a war while pursuing those who tried to kill her.

If you like action thrillers like L.T. Ryan’s Jack Noble or Vince Fynn’s Mitch Rapp, you will find Kate Adler’s style of confronting injustice a rewarding read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood & Soil Part Two: The Fall of Poland & The Battle of France (The Protocols Book 4) *




  







_Blood & Soil: The Fall of Poland & the Battle of France_ is the two-part sequel to the first book in _The Protocols _series, _Nazis & Reds: A Chronology of the Prewar Years_. _The Protocols_ series chronicles the rise and effects of authoritarianism in the modern era in the form of an interwoven narrative comprised of diary entries, memoirs, news and feature articles, and other historical documents selected not only for their power to illustrate the past, but for their relevance in terms of the times in which we live. Part Two begins just prior to the recovery of the German's operational plans for the invasion of Western Europe and concludes with the fall of France. It continues the story of the effects of the Nazis' imposition of its New Order on the conquered people of Poland and traces the development, implementation, and success of the Nazis' new operational plans in terms of the Battle of France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/02/22.

Currently Free.

*How I Won the Cold War *




  







Norm Rockwell, the well-known cartoonist and writer for magazines such as Good Housekeeping, National Enquirer, Saturday Evening Post and Reader's Digest (to name a few), actually began his multi-media career with the U.S. Army. 'How I Won the Cold War' is Rockwell's personal memoirs delving into his formative years spent in the Army; from his time as a lowly private in a mortar platoon to his transition to newspaperman extraordinaire for the Stars and Stripes. While in the Army, Rockwell had many memorable experiences. From meeting his wife to bar room brawls to standing guard on the Czech border during the 1961 Berlin Wall Crisis, this tell-all book will be of interest to any Army enthusiast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/03/22.

Currently free.

*Operation Counterforce (Agents of the Planetary Republic Book 4) *




  








*“If you hadn’t said anything, Sarge, I’d never have known she ain’t the real thing.”*

Commander Hamilton Wolf leads Operation Counterforce, a group of ex-Marines on a mission to mete out some black-ops justice against the League.

Back home, a rogue engineer at Verberger, the droid manufacturing conglomerate, has designed a super suit that lets him run roughshod over law enforcement. When the local crime syndicate gives him a weapon to match, Assistant Director Wilcox and her group of agents struggle to contain him, and find out why he’s robbing banks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder is Elementary (Susan Wiles Schoolhouse Mystery Book 1) *




  







Susan Wiles is blissfully retired from her career as a music teacher. What a joy to be able to attend the holiday concert without worrying about how her chorus will perform. But wait. Where's the principal? Susan offers to check, only to find the principal lying dead on her office floor. Of course, now that she's retired she has time to help the local police (one of whom is her daughter) solve the mysterious crime. Did the principal die of natural causes? The bruise on her face doesn't seem severe enough to be fatal. What about that funfetti cupcake sitting on her desk? Could she have been poisoned? Susan has just found the perfect retirement activity, much to her daughter's chagrin. And when the principal's teenage daughter, one of Susan's all time favorite students, asks for help - how can she say no? Little does she realize that this crime will take her far from the schoolhouse doors, as she investigates a mystery that extends back into one family's painful past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunted Inn Boxset: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








Shane and Wendy Frame are desperate for a change of scenery. So, hoping to rebuild their lives, they dive headfirst into renovating an abandoned Inn, isolated outside of a small town. But as they restore the old Inn to its former glory, old secrets threaten to tear it back down and take Shane and Wendy along with it.

*The Haunting of SIlver Creek Lodge*

In a small town rests an old lodge with a big secret.

Maxine Finch and Simon York, a recently married couple with little money, use their limited honeymoon funds to buy a foreclosed inn in the tiny snowy town of Silver Ridge, Colorado, but when strange things start happening in the middle of the night, Maxine and Simon wonder if their investment is a dangerous mistake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Woman (Linda Darby Mystery Book 1) *




  









#1 BEST SELLING MYSTERY AMAZON eBOOK (MARCH 2012)
MANY MONTHS ON THE AMAZON LIST OF BEST-SELLING MYSTERY SERIES

There are approximately one-hundred-and-sixty million women living in America. This is a story of just one woman. As the story unfolds Linda gradually learns that some people do deserve to die, but that she is not one of those people.

Linda Darby is a seven-year divorcee, living quietly in a small let-the-world-go-by beach town on the coast of Oregon, who day trades for a living. Her only close friend is a widowed elderly woman who manages a small consulting company, which, as is later discovered, never has visitors, sends and receives its business correspondence only by courier, and is not listed in any phone directory. No one in town knows what kind of consulting the company does, but the rumor is that whatever they do is done for the government.
Linda doesn’t date local men. When her celibacy grows intolerable, she visits nearby towns to frequent the watering holes of successful men. Her motto: No relationships. No second dates. No use of her real name during one-night stands.

Then one evening, Linda goes for a walk and nothing for her is ever the same. She is dragged into an alley by two men, but saved by a third, a stranger who disappears as suddenly as he appeared. The next day she finds out the two men in the alley had been killed, the town’s first murders ever. The following day she learns that hours before she had been dragged into the alley, her close friend was tortured and killed. The next night, she awakens several hours after going to bed to find a man sitting in her bedroom, watching her.
In the days that follow, events stretching all the way to the nation’s capital change who Linda is, what she thinks, and how she will live the rest of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Three Silver Doves (A Paige MacKenzie Mystery Book 3) *




  








When New York reporter Paige MacKenzie heads to Tres Palomas, New Mexico, the resort of Agua Encantada seems a perfect destination to combine work with pleasure. A quick article on the healing mineral springs and a few leisurely soaking sessions in the resort's soothing waters promise well-deserved rest and relaxation.

Paige is immediately intrigued with a local artist's one-of-a-kind jewelry designs, as well as weekly gatherings to hear legends from an elderly storyteller. But when identical jewelry shows up on another guest and the storyteller goes missing, Paige's R&R is soon redefined as restlessness and risk. Curious and persistent by nature, Paige is convinced there's a connection. Enlisting the help of a flirtatious resort worker seems like a good idea until it begins to test her loyalty to her favorite cowboy, Jake Norris. Will an unexpected overnight trip to Tierra Roja Casino lead her to the answers she seeks, or are darker secrets lurking along the way?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dying to Call You (A Dead-End Job Mystery Book 3) *




  








*From Anthony and Agatha Award-winning author Elaine Viets—the thrilling mystery series about one woman trying to make a living... while other people are making a killing.*

Still living under the radar in Fort Lauderdale due to her refusal to pay her ex-husband’s spousal support, Helen Hawthorne’s latest workaday job might just be the lowest rung on the employment ladder—telemarketing. She’s spending her hours interrupting dinners and disturbing slumbers, and in return hearing curses and extremely rude suggestions.

Then, while Helen is conducting a phone survey with the wealthy Henry “Hank” Asporth, he puts the receiver down without hanging up…and Helen can’t believe what she hears next. She can just make out a man and a woman arguing, a short scream cut off by a horrible choking sound, then an eerie silence followed by a final “click.”

Convinced she just heard a murder being committed—but with no solid proof—Helen is driven to find out what really happened with Hank and the mystery woman. But if she’s not careful, she just might end up holding a dead line of her own…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Clubbed to Death (A Dead-End Job Mystery Book 7) *




  








*From Anthony and Agatha Award-winning author Elaine Viets—the thrilling mystery series about one woman trying to make a living... while other people are making a killing.*

The Superior Club is where Fort Lauderdale’s wealthiest—and snobbiest—come to play. But for Helen Hawthorne, it’s all work and no play. As a customer care clerk, it’s her job to cater to the clients’ every little whim and take care of their every little problem.

But Helen has a very big problem of her own. After an acrimonious reunion with her ex-husband Rob, she ends up belting the bum in the mouth—which invites suspicion when Rob goes ominously missing. And when a club employee and a philandering member are found beaten to death with a golf club, the police assume Helen was the deadly duffer.

With her freedom—and yet another job—on the line, Helen has no choice but to prove that someone else at the high-class club is a low-down killer…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Here After *




  








*LOVE. LOSS. OBSESSION. REDEMPTION.*

Following the death of his ten-year-old son, physician Peter Croft embarks on a desperate, seemingly random search for a missing child, risking his sanity, even his life in a grief-induced quest. His journey propels him into the darkest reaches of human suffering, and pits him squarely against an adversary whose own obsession defies all reason.

_Here After_ is a story of love, loss, obsession and redemption, with gripping action sequences and a subtle paranormal underpinning. A compelling read from a seasoned storyteller, Costello’s sixth novel will keep you reading deep into the night.

_Here After_ has been optioned to film by David Hackl, director of _Saw V_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*GHOST COACH (Grifter's Daughter Book 2) *




  








THE LONG CON IS THE GRIFTER’S GOLD
STANDARD. BUT THIRTY YEARS LONG?
There’s only one con artist in the world who’d even go there—and we use the term “artist” with the deepest respect. *That would be Leroy Logan, the legendary con who fathered, nurtured, and mentored perhaps the second most accomplished outlaw of her time—his daughter and successor apparent, Dani Silver.*
Ghost Coach is Leroy’s thirty-year-old brainchild, the plan being to unload a priceless antique car in perfect condition, once owned by Amelia Earhart (or perhaps Mussolini.) But, alas, _missing _(wink wink).

By no means would it be the first thing Leroy’s sold that didn’t exist, but this one does exist—at least if you believe the plethora of stories about it that he's planted in multiple publications over more than a quarter of a century.
Which means he’s effectively created a market for it with dozens of ready-made marks. Brilliant! *Now’s the time to cash in—only he has no money to finance the scam.*

Enter his criminally gifted daughter Dani, who’s flush with ill-gotten cash. The only trouble is, she wants to run the con herself. *And nothing’s more fun to watch than a dysfunctional family misbehaving.
Except perhaps watching a brilliant scheme fall apart, only to be reconstructed infinitely more elaborately, like an intricate art object. Which of course it is.*

The fun here is first in the game—*watching the crime team come together, finding the mark, constructing the scam, building it back from scratch, improvising every minute to pull it off—and finally in the characters.* Readers will fall for grumpy, 80-something, fedora-wearing Leroy, and glamorous, competent, wannabe bad girl Dani, who’s good at just about everything except developing a heart of stone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*PRIMAL Origins : Starter Box Set (PRIMAL Series) *




  








The PRIMAL starter box set contains the first novel in the series, PRIMAL Origin, two action packed prequels, and the compendium.

What is PRIMAL?

PRIMAL is a team of elite operatives, hell bent on fighting for the downtrodden and oppressed. A renegade agency waging a secret war against the untouchables; powerful criminals, greed driven corporations, and twisted politicians. With cutting-edge technology and tactics they strike across the globe with impunity, stepping in where governments fail.

PRIMAL books are dedicated to those who have fought for a just cause.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/03/22.

Currently Free.

*You Only Live Once (A James Flynn Escapade Book 1) *





  








James Flynn is an expert shot, a black belt in karate, fluent in four languages and irresistible to women. He’s also a heavily medicated patient in a Los Angeles psychiatric hospital. Flynn believes his locked ward is the headquarters of Her Majesty’s Secret Service and that he is a secret agent with a license to kill.

When the hospital is acquired by a new HMO, Flynn is convinced that the Secret Service has been infiltrated by the enemy. He escapes to save the day and carjacks a young orderly named Sancho.

This crazy day trip turns into a very real adventure when Flynn is mistaken for an actual secret agent. Paranoid delusions have suddenly become reality, and now it’s up to a mental patient and a terrified orderly to bring down an insecure, evil genius bent on world domination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/04/22.

Currently Free.

*Midwinter at Bhisho (Seasons of War on Abira Book 1) *




  








Providing aid becomes a fight for survival.

When Imara lands on Abira with the rest of her company, things don’t feel right. And it’s not just the constant, falling snow. Bhisho’s townsfolk are nervous. This makes the Hospitallers wary.

Then, thieves come in the night.

But the thieves aren’t just thieves, they’re citizens of Grabouw, the other town in the valley. The Hospitallers learn that the people of Grabouw are starving, too. Imara and her team are charged with escorting supplies, through the snow, to the other town.

The welcome here is even more chilling.
Imara is certain more is going on than just a shortage of food supplies. A passed note confirms her suspicions. Now, Imara not only has to get her team safely back to Bhisho, but she also needs to report the truth, even if it costs her teams’ lives.

Midwinter on Bhisho is the first story in the Seasons of War on Abira series. Follow Sgt Imara Fermo as she not only deals with her own demons but also struggles to understand the layers of deceptions that drive the civil war on Abira.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dark Rift (The Last Artifact Trilogy Book 1) *




  








*ONE OF THE GREATEST ARCHAEOLOGICAL DISCOVERIES IN HISTORY.
A WORLD ALTERING SECRET SUPPRESSED FOR MILLENNIA.
AND A FATED CATACLYSM POISED TO TRANSFORM THE PLANET.*

High in the Atlas Mountains of Morocco lies hidden the most ancient of artifacts; a long-lost antiquity sought after by kings and caliphs throughout the ages. It is believed to be a container of knowledge; a holy vessel capable of freeing its users from the confines of earthly mortality.

Strange events lead archaeologist, Gabriel Parker to the relic, and to the only person on earth who can help him unravel its mysteries. Dr. Natasha Rossi had always believed in the supernatural, but never more so until now. Demonic forces have somehow arisen with the discovery of the artifact. Their emergence marks the arrival of a great apocalypse spoken of in an obscure medieval legend.

With only a tattered journal to guide them, Gabriel and Natasha race to decrypt the relic's secrets before it's too late. A cosmic clock is ticking, and the fate of humanity is at stake. To make matters worse, the leader of a powerful shadow organization is trying to stop them. The artifact's appearance threatens the fulfillment of an age-old agenda, and he will level nations in order to destroy it.

A dark shadow is spreading across the world, and humanity's fate hangs on the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Drop Zone: A Sci Fi Action Adventure (Sever Squad Book 1) *




  








Get in fast. Rescue the VIP. Get out. Sever Squad is outnumbered, outgunned, and deep in enemy territory, and every second spent on Dynas ticks them closer to a fiery end.

When a strange rescue signal comes in, Sever Squad gets the call. They're tough, reckless, and one carries a giant hammer. Except this mission's different: the signal's calling for help, but the planet's deserted.

Oh, and Sever's ride can't wait for them. If they want to get off-world with their target, they'll have to find their own way to fly.

For Aurora and the rest of Sever, though, the mission means serious cash. A chance to get out of the grind, find something that doesn't require getting lit up by lasers every other day. So the choice is obvious: load up, and move out.

Drop Zone kicks off the Sever Squad series, a fast-paced sci-fi action blend that takes a battle-hardened crew to strange worlds, trigger-happy enemies, and fair-weather friends.
If you're looking for your next adventure, strap on your power armor and join Sever in the drop shuttle.

It's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*After She Left: A gripping, emotional page turner with a twist *




  








*"A beautifully written family drama... thoughtful, deeply engaging... perfect for fans of Sarah Morgan's Family for Beginners and Imogen Clark's Where the Story Starts."*

_Abigail Gibson has gone_*.* It's a cold winter's day when she walks out of her home in the Westchester suburbs, leaving behind a note on the kitchen table… and her ten-year-old son, Sam.

When Abigail's sister Gillian hears the news, her heart sinks. Abigail has always been the "unreliable" one, but Gillian knows that Abigail loves her son with all her heart. Something must have pushed her right to the edge for her to walk out like this...

Now, with Abigail's husband temporarily out of the country, Gillian volunteers to look after Sam while they figure things out. But finding Abigail proves harder than they had imagined, and meanwhile things aren’t so great in Gillian’s home either. After a painful struggle with infertility, her marriage is starting to show cracks she never thought she’d see, and it seems like her husband's keeping secrets she's not sure she wants to unravel.

Soon Gillian will be forced to confront some big questions, whose answers will upend her world. What secrets have her loved ones been keeping buried all these years... and will her family ever recover from the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dead-End Job Mysteries: Volume 4-6 *




  








*HELEN HAWTHORNE RETURNS FOR THREE MORE DEAD-END JOB MYSTERIES, AVAILABLE IN A SINGLE BOX SET EDITION…

JUST MURDERED*
After all she’s endured with her divorce and subsequent flight from alimony, Helen getting a job at Millicent’s Bridal Salon is ironic in the extreme. But no amount of cash is worth having to deal with the abominable Kiki—a wealthy witch who’s lording it over her daughter’s wedding plans. She also thinks her money makes her invulnerable…but she’s proven wrong when she’s found smothered to death with her daughter’s wedding dress. And worse, the cops seem to think Helen is responsible.

*MURDER UNLEASHED*
Helen has gotten a job at the Pampered Pet Boutique in Fort Lauderdale where the dogs are treated better than the people. A drive to the lavish home of Tammie Grimsby to deliver a freshly fluffed Yorkie has Helen discovering Tammie stabbed to death with a pair of grooming scissors. In a panic, Helen runs—but doesn’t report the murder, lest her past comes to light. But that doesn’t mean she can’t look into the stabbing on the sly.

*MURDER WITH RESERVATIONS*
Helen has found employment as a maid at Fort Lauderdale’s Full Moon Hotel, picking up after clueless tourists and keeping her head down. But staying discreet gets a bit more difficult when Helen opens the hotel dumpster and discovers the dead body of a fellow hotel employee. Things get worse when a hotel guest is murdered in the shower, and Helen’s ex-husband Rob arrives in town in search of the money the court said he deserves. With the police suspicious, Helen knows the only way to clean up the mess is to find the killer. But if she’s not careful, the killer just might find her first…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death at Windover: A Florida Murder Mystery Series Novel (Florida Murder Mystery Novel Series Book 1) *




  








The discovery of a suspicious body buried in the Florida swamp near Kennedy Space Center has Canaveral Flats' one-man police force, Bill Kenney, in a bind. His usual source of help, in matters like this, declines, and he must find someone with the expertise to head up the investigation.

Only one name comes to mind, Roger Pyles, a down-on-his-luck college professor and childhood friend presently drinking his life away trying to escape personal and professional problems.

Little can the lawman realize that this case will put both their lives at risk and involve national and international organizations, some of which don't officially exist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kate Benedict Series 1-3 *




  








A PARANORMAL PUZZLER MEETS SCOTLAND YARD—at a smashing 3-in-1 price!
Kate Benedict is a London architect turned psychic detective. She’s competent, reasonable... and somehow able to see a death-predicting aura over the people around her—from the new prime minister to her oldest, closest friends—through the posh streets of London to the beautiful Tuscan countryside. And she can’t help but help others avoid the unthinkable at all costs.
Fans of traditional British (but not too cozy) mystery, savvy female sleuths, and suspense with a metaphysical twist will love this paranormal trilogy —now available for a killer price!

THE AURA
Life spins out of control for London architect Kate Benedict when she sees a dancing aura above certain people’s heads that seems to signal death. Suddenly she’s psychic. But that can't be! Psychic’s not acceptable in her circle, where the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. And yet…people are dying. People close to her.

Kate's tentative attempts to talk about her new-found metaphysical gift are met with eye rolls, so much so that she can’t even tell the nice Scotland Yard detective who's investigating the death of a close friend, Rebecca Williams. And now Rebecca’s neighbor has an aura.

So what's Kate to do but try to save him by turning detective herself? A break-in and attack on her boyfriend confirm that the murderer’s catching on that Kate knows too much. But he (or maybe she) has no idea that what Kate knows is a little on the paranormal side.

DOUBLE BLIND
Two politicians and her best friend have the death-predicting auras London architect Kate Benedict can see despite her most fervent wishes. She’s had the dubious gift for a year now, and suddenly there’s no longer any ignoring it.

But the only way to get to the two pols is via her old friend, DCI Clarke; yet her warnings go unheeded. Her frustration builds when her best friend, Anita, refuses to believe in their existence as well — even when one appears over Anita’s boss in the hospital where she works. And then Anita develops her own aura.

THE FLORENTINE CYPHER
London architect Kate Benedict’s weekend begins with “Follow that cab!” and takes us off and running on an international adventure, ticking off picturesque locales from London to a Venetian palace and the Tuscan countryside, pausing just long enough for a quick tour of Florence’s Duomo, with danger dogging every step.
What began as a quiet Friday night dinner date with an old childhood friend turns into a manhunt when Kate arrives at the rendezvous just in time to find her friend Ethan leaving in a taxi. Kate is alarmed to see the distinctive swirling pattern above his head that only she can see, and that she has come to recognize as a portent of imminent and mortal danger. When Ethan’s disappearance is followed by a series of cryptic text messages, Kate goes looking for him at his sister’s house in Florence, Italy, but it’s immediately clear that whatever danger threatened Ethan in London has followed Kate to Italy--his sister Claire has a matching aura! Soon Kate and Claire are on the run, constantly watched and followed, repeatedly threatened and attacked … never knowing who they can trust. Apparently not even the carabinieri, who are now following them also!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Corpses Say The Darndest Things (Nod Blake Mysteries Book 1) *




  








It was a simple job: keep an eye on the minister's wife until she goes safely to bed. Then all hell broke loose.
The death of a beloved Chicago televangelist’s wife is only the beginning; someone is homiciding their way through the Temple of Majesty Church. Private eye Nod Blake - an aging throwback to an era of detecting on the mean streets - has been dumped in the middle of it all, on his head.

The resulting injuries seem to have opened a door to the hereafter: Blake believes dead people are talking to him. But are the victims really begging the gumshoe for help from the other side of the grave? When his nemesis, Detective Lieutenant Wenders, finds evidence that Blake is the murderer, the private dick's life becomes a great big soup sandwich.

Doug Lamoreux's 'Corpses Say the Darndest Things' is a riveting murder mystery with a sly sense of humor, set in 1979 Chicago where a maniacal killer on the loose in The Windy City... is the good news.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Girl in Trouble (An Alex Mercer Thriller Book 1) *




  








He gave up his daughter years ago, but now he’ll risk his life to save hers.

Alex Mercer is no stranger to kidnappings. The emotional scars still run deep from his sister’s disappearance years earlier. His daughter Ariana remains safe long after her adoption, and he cherishes the few times a year he gets to see her. The joy is palpable when he takes her on their first one-on-one outing. At least until he pauses to answer a text and Ariana disappears…

Wracked with guilt and determined to find answers, Alex teams up with an unlikely ally at the police department. As the clues reveal a pattern of missing girls, the kidnapping case becomes a race against time to save Ariana. What cost is Alex willing to pay to keep his daughter alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nightcrawler: The prequel novella to the Dana Mulder Suspense Series*




  








*It started with a support group and ended in murder...*
When the people responsible for killing someone you love is set free, how far would you go to get justice? Travis Green has already gotten away with murder. Can he encourage those who trust him to do the unthinkable? To partake in revenge killings that can only lead to a never-ending cycle of murder and revenge?

One support group.

Six strangers.

Six lost loved ones.

These strangers form a bond so strong they formulate the perfect plan to assist each other avenge those they have lost. Everything was going perfectly.

Until Travis meets _her_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Brotherhood Beyond the Yard (A Simon Hall Political Thriller Book 1)*




  








*In 1990, an extraordinarily talented young man was discovered on the streets of Florence, Italy.*

*His gifts are readily apparent, his ability to lead unmatched, and the possibilities for his future endless.*

Several years later, a group of scholars at Harvard known as La Fratellanza devise a brilliant thesis in the form of an intellectual game. When the game morphs into a real-life experience with the election of President Abner Baari, no one could have foreseen the consequences or ramifications.

*˃˃˃ Director Hamilton Scott of the States Intelligence Agency is dispatched to Florence to coordinate a sting operation with Interpol to trap a terrorist, but as he digs deeper, he finds himself in a complicated mystery that has the fate of the United States, even that of the president himself, on his shoulders.*

As Hamilton drives the investigation forward with clear-headed integrity, Brotherhood Beyond the Yard provides an array of disturbing possibilities while delivering a rush of thrills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tall Man in Ray-Bans (A John Tall Wolf Novel Book 1) *




  








Out for a day’s adventure exploring the dry bed of Lake Travis in Austin, Texas, two young boys stumble upon a skeleton. It might be all that remains of a fugitive named Randy Bear Heart. Wanted for robbing three banks and killing three cops, Bear Heart was never brought to justice.

The FBI is called on to determine how the outlaw avoided arrest for twenty-five years and who put him in the lake wearing chains. The BIA — Bureau of Indian Affairs — gets the very same job. Special Agent John Tall Wolf is put on the case because one of the dead cops was a Native American who worked at the Mercy Ridge Reservation.

The FBI wants John to “coordinate all your efforts” through SAC Gilbert Melvin. John is having none of that, saying, “I’ll conduct my investigation as I see fit.” He doesn’t even get along with his own boss, Marlene Flower Moon, head of the BIA’s Office of Justice Services.

While interviewing John for his job, Marlene was amused by his assertiveness, and asked him, “What do you want, a license to take scalps?” John said, “Yeah, that’d be good.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Escape From Germany *




  







*'Provides a narrative that is sober as well as dramatic.' Economist

Out of the ten thousand British Air Force prisoners who were in permanent camps in Germany in the Second World War, less than thirty ever reached Britain or neutral territory, despite the most energetic and highly-organised attempts.*

Even so, for many prisoners of war, the arguments in favour of trying to escape were overwhelming.

This book contains the true and often incredible stories of the heroic efforts of the members of the RAF and the Army who tried to escape from prisoner of war camps in Germany.

This authoritative account of their many exploits, drawn from the narratives of the men themselves, makes compelling reading.

It includes such remarkable stories as ‘The Wooden Horse’ — a hollow vaulting horse that was used to disguise a tunnel entrance, enabling three men to escape and finally reach England, and of the persistent and ingenious attempts to escape made at Colditz, known as ‘The Escapers’ Camp’. Although the castle was built of stone on a foundation of rock, more than thirty tunnels were begun here.

‘Escape from Germany’, subtitled ‘The methods of escape used by RAF airmen during the Second World War’, was originally issued by the Air Historical Branch of the Air Ministry and was not available to the public. This reissue contains an introduction, written by Air Commodore H A Probert, Head of the Air Historical Branch (RAF).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/04/22.

Currently Free.

*After Action: The True Story of a Cobra Pilot's Journey *




  








*One of only 46 books officially recommended to all Marines by the Commandant of the Marine Corps.

Not all wounds are visible.*

Dan Sheehan is a third-generation naval aviator. He was eager to test his skills as a Cobra gunship pilot in the theatre of combat - and then he got his chance, first, in East Timor, then during two tours of duty in Iraq.
The scenes in _After Action_ crackle with tension and excitement as we follow his path into battle. Bullets pierce their Cobras as Dan and his comrades struggle to separate enemy fighters from civilians - ultimately deciding who lives and dies. Through blinding sandstorms, the smoke of battle and chaos of low-altitude firefights at night, Dan puts us in the front seat of the Cobra - where we white-knuckle our way through barrages of enemy fire - and into his head as he makes split-second decisions that carry lasting consequences.

But there is far more to Sheehan's story than this - an important reason why he wants us to understand what military men and women experience on the front lines of war. And what they bring home.
After the adrenaline rush of combat, something inside Dan would not turn off. He was a warrior, willing and proud to serve his country and he was fortunate to come out of battle whole, time and again. But he had not escaped Iraq untouched.

The subtle agitation he felt continued to grow into - restlessness - wariness - the hyper-vigilant sense that he needed to be always on guard. Even as he struggled to ignore it, the edginess grew, trailing him long after the action was over. Eventually, it began to intrude into his personal life, his intimate relationships, and threatened to hurt those he loved the most.

What Dan Sheehan learned, and what he exposes so bravely and frankly in his writing, sheds light on the invisible marks left on the soul of many warriors. As he shows us, admitting those marks are there is the next step in a veteran's journey after action.

If you are a warrior ...or know one... you will want to read this brave and moving memoir.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/05/22.

Currently Free.

*The Protocol (A James Acton Thriller, Book #1) (James Acton Thrillers)*




  








** BOOK #1 OF THE MILLION-SELLING SERIES ON SALE NOW! **

THE FINAL SKULL HAS BEEN FOUND. NOW ALL HELL'S BREAKING LOOSE.

For two thousand years, the Triarii have protected us, influencing history from the Crusades to the discovery of America. Descending from the Roman Empire, they pervade every level of society, and are now in a race with our own government to retrieve an ancient artifact thought to have been lost forever.

Caught in the middle is Archaeology Professor James Acton, relentlessly hunted by the elite Delta Force, under orders to stop at nothing to possess what he has found, and the Triarii, equally determined to prevent the discovery from falling into the wrong hands.

With his students and friends dying around him, Acton flees to find the one person who might be able to help him, but little does he know he may actually be racing directly into the hands of an organization he knows nothing about.

From USA TODAY and million copy bestselling author J. Robert Kennedy, comes The Protocol, the first entry in an action-packed globe-spanning series of thrillers certain to leave you breathless. If you enjoy fast-paced adventures in the style of Dan Brown, Clive Cussler, and James Rollins, then you’ll love this taut tale of archaeological suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Overworld (The Dragon Mage Book 1): An Epic Fantasy Adventure (Dragon Mage Saga) *




  








*A magic apocalypse. A new world. Elves, orcs, dragons. And at the center of it all: THE DRAGON MAGE.*

Earth is doomed and mankind has been exiled to Overworld, a strange world ruled by the Trials. Jamie Sinclair is a young man with unique gifts, and it falls to him to find a way for humanity to survive Earth’s destruction and build a new home in Overworld.

*Can Jamie save mankind?*
The Trials is no game. Join Jamie as he struggles through its brutal challenges while wrestling with his new magics and Overworld’s game-like dynamics.

*Read the award-winning epic fantasy of one man’s journey to save humanity today.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*An Alec Winters Series Complete, Books 1-4: A Supernatural Suspense series *




  







A hard-core depiction of good vs evil! This supernatural suspense, dark urban fantasy series is a controversial tale of transformation to angel and demon where Alec Winters roams the gritty streets of New Orleans to protect its innocent victims and brutally destroy the wicked people who hurt them. Fans of the movie, Death Wish and The Equalizer, and the television series, Dexter, Supernatural, and Constantine, will enjoy this series. Some see Alec Winters as a breath-taking angel of light. Others see him as the most terrifying, mind-blowing demon they could ever imagine. Vigilante or Serial Killer? An Alec Winters Complete is a boxed-set of the series and includes the following books: • Prelude, Book 1 • Crescent City, Book 2 • Port City, Book 3 • Harbor City, Book 4 Author's Warning: Includes emotional triggers of every kind. Alec Winters brutally murders criminals - rapists, murderers, sex traffickers, pedophiles, and abusers of all kinds - in order to protect their innocent victims. This emotionally charged, dark fiction story - deals with elements of fear, death, and the darkest side of life. However, the situations depicted are so real, so violent, that this series is Not recommended for the faint-hearted or those under the age of 17.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Credible Threat *




  








*WHEN HARASSMENT ESCALATES…SOMEBODY COULD GET KILLED!*
“…a chilling plot.”--The Bookwatch, Midwest Review of Books

“In Dawson’s capable hands, the characters are believable and the story moves forward in a lively fashion.” --Roberta Alexander, Contra Costa Times

Oakland PI Jeri Howard is now taking house calls. At least when her ex-husband's daughter, Vicki Vernon, is on the other end of the line. Vicki, who is an undergrad at prestigious UC Berkeley, fears the worst when her shared house receives multiple threats from an unknown antagonizer.

First, it's hostile phone calls. Then vandalism and stalking. And everything becomes real when Jeri picks up the house phone and hears the stalker's chilling voice herself.

As if that weren't enough, a nasty flyer circulates around the law school filled with bigoted epithets against students of color and women -- and it's uncannily similar to the anonymous caller's hateful words. But with so many possible targets in one household, Jeri's just not sure which of the housemates is the target.

After all, Rachel volunteers at an abortion clinic. Ben is an African-American student on scholarship. Marisol spends her time helping victims of domestic abuse. And Vicki and Emily have been harassed on campus by a sexist chemistry student.

But when someone throws a pipe bomb through the students' window, the case all but explodes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death by Didgeridoo (Jamie Quinn Mystery Book 1) *




  








Attorney Jamie Quinn is on a six-month hiatus from practicing law to deal with her beloved mother's death. Rarely leaving the house, she shares most of her days with her late mother's cranky cat.

But soon, Jamie is forced into action by a frantic call from her Aunt Peg, whose autistic son Adam is in police custody and suspected of murdering his music teacher, a once-famous rock star named Spike.

It's up to Jamie to find the real killer. The problem is, Spike seems to have had more enemies than he had friends, and Adam had confessed to the murder already. Can Jamie piece together the evidence and bring the murderer to justice before it's too late?

A delightful, light mystery set in the small town of Hollywood, South Florida, Death By Didgeridoo is the first book in Barbara Venkataraman's Jamie Quinn Cozy Mysteries series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mystery Repeats Itself (A Minerva Biggs Mystery Book 1) *




  








Delighted by the promise of living and working in a glittering Gilded Age mansion, Minerva Biggs moves to idyllic Bryd Hollow, North Carolina with her dog Plantagenet. She’s looking for a new beginning; what she finds is five quite possibly deranged people, four French bulldogs, two distracting dimples attached to one inconvenient man … and one murder.

Nope, make that two murders. When Minerva makes a connection between her new employer’s fatal fall and the death of his celebrated great-grandfather in the same spot more than a century before, she doubts that either was an accident. Delving into old secrets and new grudges, she begins to unravel the twisted threads that bind past to present. Right up until she tangles them around the wrong guy. Oops.

With a trial looming, a scandal raging, and her job prospects dwindling, Minerva races to solve both crimes. Preferably before her new beginning comes to an unfortunate end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Under a Raging Moon (River City Crime Novel Book 1) *




  








A violent robber is loose in River City. Meet the cops that must take him down.
Stefan Kopriva, a young hotshot. Katie MacLeod, a woman in what is still mostly a man’s world. Karl Winter, about to retire but with one more good bust left in him. And Thomas Chisolm, a former Green Beret who knows how dangerous a man like the Scarface Robber can be.

These are the patrol officers of River City – that mythical thin blue line between society and anarchy. They must stop the robber, all the while juggling divorces, love affairs, internal politics, a hostile media, vengeful gang members and a civilian population that isn’t always understanding or even grateful.

Written by a real cop with real experience, Under a Raging Moon is like a paperback ride-along. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Polar Bear Dawn: A female detective mystery. (Bernadette Callahan Series Book 1) *




  








*Detective Callahan knows she’s right. But her superiors are intent on silencing her before she can prove murders in Canada and Alaska are connected. Will she stand her ground or be fired from the force?*

As the media and police fight over the optics of the murders, Callahan’s instincts tell her there’s something more involved. The detective she reaches out to in Alaska is being pressured to wrap up his case in a tidy murder/suicide. She feels pressure from their bosses to come to conclusions that aren’t right. Will she bend under the orders of her superiors, or follow her convictions?

Callahan discovers a series of unlikely suspects. A Chemistry Professor with a grudge against big oil, a Mexican low life gangster and Wall Street Executives. How are they connected?

Something is about to happen to oil supplies in the Arctic. Callahan can sense it—can she convince others to act?

In this first in series novel, Detective Callahan puts everything on the line. If she fails, it could end her career in the police force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*With One Breath (Blackhawk Security Book 1) *




  








*TWO AGAINST THE TALIBAN, TWO WILDLY
DIFFERENT AGENDAS-- BOTH CRAZY RISKY!*

Laila’s not the type of woman who needs rescuing. *Except for a tiny rule-breaking penchant, she’s a model CIA agen*t—smart, resourceful, brave, and very very determined.. But right now she’s in a tight situation—in more than one way. She’s hiding from the Taliban in a network of pitch-dark interlocking caves, so narrow a cat could barely thread its way through them. A cat or an agent trained for it.

And that would be Jase, her designated rescuer.

*Once her CIA training agent, he’s the last man she’d get involved with, *even though he’s the hottest guy she’s ever met. He’s bossy. Intimidating. Way too alpha. And a strict rule follower.

All traits on her ‘no fly’ list.

Set against the tense U.S. withdrawal from Afghanistan, this rapid-fire tale begins with electrifying action, moves on to fast-flying sparks, and never lets up. Laila’s on the way to Kabul to leave the country, where she also teaches a class of village girls, when her driver betrays her. *She outwits him, but it’s only a matter of time* till the Taliban track her down.

She’s never been so glad to see Jase.

*Romance should be the last thing on either’s mind as they frantically crawl and slither their way through the claustrophobic caves,* desperate to find an exit. Still, infatuation sparks.

And smolders.

But neither can afford to take their eyes off their own goals. Jase’s is simple--to rejoin his team and deliver Laila safely to Kabul.* But Laila has a more ambitious agenda, one that will require breaking rules, disobeying orders, and endangering the whole team.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Root and Branch *




  








ROOT AND BRANCH is a realistic thriller set in a near-future America where an Islamist-inspired intifada triggers emergency security measures that go terribly wrong.

Roger Zorn, owner of a French private security company, is delighted at having won a lucrative contract with the U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) as part of the government’s new program of emergency security measures. The measures are launched when the U.S. military response to sneak attacks by Iran and Pakistan on America’s electrical grid provokes a wave of Jihadist-inspired violence across the U.S.A.

Zorn’s work for DHS requires him to apply his company’s Triage risk assessment technology to evaluate terrorist suspects captured in the U.S. and sort out the jihadists from nonviolent Muslim residents. But when Zorn’s inquiries lead him to discover that DHS and its lead contractor have been manipulating Triage scores to deport massive numbers of Muslims and is ‘disappearing’ the most violent ones, Zorn faces a choice.

Will he say nothing and sell his company to DHS’s prime contractor before scandal breaks, or will Zorn step up to expose the abuses and risk bringing the full wrath of America’s national security establishment down on his head?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Unstable One: A Thriller (Markus Murphy Series Book 1) *




  








*Forced into a mind that isn’t his own.*

Devoted family man Noah Alderson struggles to support his wife and kids. After a tragic car crash, he wakes up alone in a cheap motel room with no memory. There is only a note naming him simply – Markus Murphy. When he’s attacked, he’s shocked to discover he’s not what he used to be. He’s developed a new set of skills…the skills of a trained killer.

Caught in a deadly race to hunt down the truth, he slips in and out of consciousness, never knowing what this new reality has in store for him.

Can he expose the sinister plot that has taken his family from him?
Will he find out who – or what – he’s become before it’s too late?

The Unstable One is the first book in this exciting near-future thriller series. If you like breathtaking twists and page-turning action you won't be able to put down the addictive Markus Murphy series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/05/22.

Currently Free.

*LETTERS FROM A TROOPSHIP 1945-1946*




  








This is a time when the world was in utter disarray. Germany had capitulated and victory over the Japanese lay just around the corner. Military personnel found themselves far from home and it was the job of the S.S. Strathaird and countless ships like her to repatriate their human cargo (both allied and enemy) to the far outreaches of the globe.
Seymour’s letters home take us from his initial billeting as a Bevin Boy to a life of complete contrast sailing the world courtesy of P&O.
He successfully captures a flavour of the time and gives immediacy to this oft overlooked piece of history as he bears witness to a changing world. Through the eyes of this bright, opinionated and articulate young man, we are given a window into life on board a working troopship.
At times, his words are wise beyond his years and strike a chord. His thoughts are often in line with the ‘Moral Re-Armament’ movement which was prevalent during this era. However, he can often be incredibly naïve, in part because of his tender years and upbringing. Reading this book, we have the wisdom of hindsight which allows us to smile knowingly at his ‘faux pas’.
Although the earlier letters are limited by censorship, as his adventures continue Seymour accurately documents the sights, sounds and smells he encounters and contrasts the immediate post-war welfare of one country with another as he travels from port to port.
His sadness at the plight of the Italians is contrasted with his fury at the Greeks for openly and flagrantly selling U.N and Red Cross supplies, whilst at home his ailing parents struggled to cope on meagre rations.
He is not shy in registering his dislike for the former P.O.Ws and his disgust at the behaviour of certain troops.
This is a world seeking to find a new order after six years of conflict – British territories crying out for independence, the Antipodeans desperate to welcome their ‘boys’ home and return to normality, Greece facing the monumental threat of Communism and the Italians wondering how on earth they start again.
At times, Seymour’s language is, what we would now consider, ‘politically incorrect’ and often quite ‘colonial’. However, these are the words of a young man ‘of his time’ and to change the language of his letters would be a disservice to Seymour, to history and to you, the reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Broken Ascension: A Science Fiction Adventure (Trystero Book 1) *




  








The war is over, and there are no winners. Just a broken galaxy.

Now humans and aliens must share this war-torn galaxy. None of this matters to Drake, though, he's just an artist. He's tagging along on the busted up ship Trystero, along with its ragtag crew. Together, they traverse the Demilitarized Zone between Terran and Gra'al borders, taking on any job they can find. Big or small. Human or alien.

The galaxy changes when the crew encounters a derelict alien ship, its crew slaughtered. With his dying breath, a crewman points them to a box. In it? An abandoned alien baby. When their government refuses to get involved, Drake and the crew need to return the baby they've been calling Bruce home, a bloodthirsty warlord on their tail.

His quest? Find Bruce and claim the Gra'al throne, declaring a new war on humanity.

Drake never wanted to be a hero... now he's all that stands in the way of a fragile peace between humans and aliens.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mind Over Magic (A Witch in Wolf Wood Book 1) *




  








As a bookish, introverted database programmer, Morgen Keller never thought she was a candidate for a midlife crisis. That was before her husband divorced her, her boss let her go, and her grandmother died. Forty wasn’t supposed to look like this.

When Morgen heads up to the small town of Bellrock, Washington, to settle the estate, she looks forward to taking a peaceful break from life and figuring out what she’s going to do next.

But peace isn’t to be had. The old farmhouse is full of witch paraphernalia, a fearsome werewolf has claimed the property, and contrary to what the family was told, Grandma didn’t die of natural causes.

Embroiled in a mystery, and heir to powers she knew nothing about, Morgen must turn to the only person who might be able to help: the werewolf who threatened to rip her throat out for trespassing.

This isn’t the fresh start on life that Morgen had in mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder & the Rock Star (Myrtle Grove Garden Club Mystery Book 6) *




  








It’s Saturday night and tearoom owner Jesse Camden is finally having her first real date with the hunky sheriff Joe Tyler—and it’s going great until a drunk blonde stirs up a fight on the dance floor that then continues into the parking lot and forces Joe into his role as sheriff.

Early the next morning one of the combatants is found dead in a local B&B, and Jesse is drawn into the mystery when the drunk blonde turns out to be young rock star and hometown darling Chrissy Blaze, who has close ties to half the Garden Club, including Jesse’s mother Sophia.

Soon, the investigation is awash with suspects, all with a reason to want the victim dead. Unfortunately, Chrissy quickly becomes suspect number one. And as old secrets and new rumors begin to swirl, Jesse struggles to separate fact from fiction, friend from foe, and victim from predator in a murder steeped in deception.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Elfrid's Hole (Jake Conley Book 1)*




  








After aspiring novelist Jake Conley regains consciousness from a coma, he discovers he’s affected by synaesthesia, and that his now cross-wired brain endows him with heightened psychic powers.

Jake’s research on the Northumbrian King Aldfrith takes him to Elfrid’s Hole in North Yorkshire, where - as legend relates - the king sheltered after a bloody battle. What Jake doesn't realize is that his investigation has unleashed a series of deadly paranormal events, in which Jake himself becomes the prime suspect.

Fighting to clear his name and overcome the hostility of Detective Inspector Mark Shaw, can Jake follow through - and bring peace to a soul tormented by over a thousand years?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Perfume Killer: a gripping murder mystery set in Belfast (The DCI Gawn Girvin series Book 1) *




  








*A murder in a public place, a victim who hides his killer’s intent…*

A German citizen is murdered in Belfast Botanic Gardens. Investigating, DCI Gawn Girvin concludes it is a *revenge killing*. But she draws a blank from CCTV and forensics.

The only clue is the top of a perfume bottle found at the scene. As frustration sets in, Girvin develops a hunch that by tracing the victim’s *criminal connections*, they’ve followed the wrong scent.

A young female university student seen nearby may hold the only key to unlocking the case. And *like a bloodhound*, Girvin follows the new leads.

But being ex-army, her cold demeanour is *a magnet for risk takers*. It means she gets results, but also puts herself in danger. And she could be charging into her biggest challenge yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Last Witness: A Legal Thriller *




  








After running away from her hometown, Emily Hart has decided to return. Twenty years is a long time. And she finds that the hard way once she revisits her past once again. As she catches up with life, a new, shocking case has shocked the city.

Her high school sweetheart, a changed man, is accused of a terrible and cruel murder. And Emily is the only one who can defend him, before it’s too late…

Last Witness is Ellis' 1st novel in the Emily Hart series of blood-pumping legal thrillers. If you are an avid fan of strong female leads, action-packed courtroom drama, riveting characters and mind-blowing murder mystery, then you'll love Ellis' intriguing story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Last Thursday *




  








A fatal car accident tests the lengths a children’s author will go to protect herself and her cheating husband in this domestic thriller of psychological suspense.

Audrey Nielsen has lost control. After surviving the worst year of her life, including the loss of her unborn daughter and the discovery that her husband, Timothy, has been unfaithful, her career as a children's author is on its last legs. She decides that Thursday will be the day she finally leaves and reclaims her life.

However, following a drunken night out in Seattle, the couple wakes to news of a local college student dying in a hit-and-run. The vehicle and suspect descriptions match Audrey and Timothy, and they must choose whether to confess to the crime or cover it up. With the case making headlines and the deadline for her latest book approaching, Audrey finds herself caught up in a terrifying real-life narrative of her own and is soon forced to make another impossible decision with deadly consequences.

Secrets destroyed their marriage, but maybe this one can save it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/06/22.

Currently Free.

*AT THE FALL OF NAZI GERMANY - PREVIOUSLY UNPUBLISHED IMAGES*




  








THIS IS PREDOMINANTLY A PHOTOGRAPHIC BOOK.

It was during the Summer of 2020 that I was entrusted by my Uncle Colin with a small, precious canvas folder containing over one hundred photographic negatives taken by my late Uncle David McCarraher during the Second World War.

The folder was marked ‘Kenya, Ceylon, Germany’ but most intriguingly, David had catalogued the content of each individual negative, taken between 1941 and 1945.

I contacted David’s youngest daughter, Jane who revealed that she held over two hundred letters written by David during this period which had been saved by his mother. Jane’s older sister, Vera confirmed that she had further photographs and so with the kindness of David’s family, the entire collection was re-united thus enabling David’s war time story to be told in his own words and pictures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/07/22.

Currently Free.

*The Demon Kiss (Rite World: Blackthorn Hunters Academy Book 1)*




  








A young woman with a secret heritage. A man who made a deal with the devil. And an academy where the students are just as dangerous as the demons …

Erin
I’ve been kept from the truth all my life. Demons walk the earth, and I’m destined to slay them—I only wish I hadn’t lost someone I loved while discovering that truth. Now the demons are after me. The only way to stay alive is to attend an academy for demon hunters—a school where I’ll learn how to kill supernaturals and slay the underworld’s minions. But I still feel there are secrets I’m not being told …

Rey
I sold my soul to save my family—and lost everything because of it. Now I’m a slave to the underworld, a fake hunter with half-demon blood. I’ve been sent on a special assassination mission. If I fail, it means my life. But protecting Erin soon becomes more important than any other task, and there’s something about her that tells me her arrival at the academy will change everything …

An upper young adult paranormal romance novel set in the universe of the Rite World, this is a dark fantasy you won’t want to miss! Forge your weapons and cast spells in a school where demons are hunted and the hunters themselves become prey.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sword of Sorrow, Blade of Joy: Tales of the Swordsman Vol. 1 (A Wuxia Story) *




  








There is only one kind of justice in the jianghu: the kind you bring with a sword.
Shu Yan is done being sold—first by her parents, and then by the owner of the brothel where she has been a serving girl.

Now a runaway with a price on her head, she has to choose: the dangers of being a young girl alone in the world, or the dangers of accompanying a legendary swordsman bent on revenge?

And maybe, if she can convince him to take her along, he will learn Shu Yan isn't the only one who needs the help of others.

Inspired by classic Kung Fu films and spaghetti western movies, Sword of Sorrow, Blade of Joy is the first volume of tales of the swordsman—adventures of wuxia action, witty banter, martial arts camaraderie, bandits, princesses, and treacherous villains.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sprinkles and Sea Serpents: A Sugar Shack Witch Mystery (Sugar Shack Witch Mysteries Book 1) *




  








They say you can’t go home again … oh, if only that were true.

Thanks to a series of unfortunate events—and one backstabbing frenemy—home is exactly where I’m headed. Back to Winterspell, the small community in Eastern Washington, where magic runs rampant and humans are outlawed. Faster than you can say hocus pocus I’m unpacking my bags and settling into the guest room of my parents’ house, trying to ignore the creeping sensation that I’ll never break free again.

The one thing Winterspell has going for it is the sweets shop in the center of town, a bakery filled with magical creations designed to enchant the tastebuds and charm even the pickiest of connoisseurs. Luckily for me, I get the friends and family discount since my parents own the famous Sugar Shack. If I want room and board I have to frost cupcakes and sling macaroons with the rest of the fam.

Unfortunately, things in Winterspell aren’t all sugar cookies and rainbows. According to the local news, a dangerous sea serpent has claimed the lives of three missing girls. The journalist in me has to have a look for myself, and what I find is something far more deadly.

Something that makes me wish I’d stayed in the bakery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Better Witch Next Time (Witch in Time: Vee Book 1) *




  








New York City, 1962. A missing persons case, and a witch who won’t rest until it’s solved...

I'm Vee Harper and I live for jumping back in time and solving cold cases for the Agency of Paranormal Peculiarities. It's the present day that trips me up. So when a missing persons case comes in, throwing me back to 1962 New York City, I set off to solve it.

But nothing about this case is what it seems.

Rogue witches, power-hungry shifters, and friends who are anything but innocent send me on a supernatural chase that might require more power than even I can summon.

Can I solve the case before my time is up or will a young woman remain missing forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Combustible (A Sam Lawson Mystery Book 1) *




  








"If you’re a fan of The Rockford Files, Columbo, McCloud and other classic crime dramas of the seventies, then you’re sure to enjoy the Sam Lawson Mystery series." 

Detective Sam Lawson was perfectly happy doing just enough to get by. But when he’s sent to investigate an accidental death in a house fire, he unwittingly ignites a powder keg of secrets.

Everyone seems to have something to hide, and a reason to kill. Was it the vengeful arsonist? The widow with a sordid past? The son with a chip on his shoulder? Or is an ambitious warden trying to keep a prison scandal under wraps? 

More at home in a seedy bar than a police station, Sam is his own worst enemy. But with lives on the line (and a new female medical examiner to impress), he must pull himself together to solve the case and redeem his reputation.

One thing’s for sure: the more Sam fans the flames, the more likely he is to get burned. 
Set in the colorful world of East Texas, Combustible is the first book in the Sam Lawson Mystery series. A gripping page-turner with surprising twists, memorable characters and crisp dialogue, it's a riveting crime thriller you won't be able to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*River Bones (Sara Mason Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A serial killer is on the loose in Sacramento River Delta.

When Sara Mason returns to her hometown to start a new life, she learns that a murderer is terrorizing its residents. Despite battling difficult childhood memories, Sara is determined to make peace with her past.
But she soon learns that the elusive psychopath is now stalking her. Sara's attempt to rebuild her life is hindered even more by the discovery of skeletal remains on her property. As the investigation focuses on several suspects, Sara discovers critical clues and bravely volunteers to be a decoy for the sheriff's department.

Sara's destiny has brought her back home, but will her decision lead her down a path lined with danger... and straight into the arms of a madman?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*MURDER BY THE RIVER USK: Welsh detectives investigate a puzzling cold case (The Havard and Lambert mysteries Book 3) *




  








A cold case warms up when an archaeological dig uncovers the remains of a student who went missing a decade previously.

It was a missing person case that bugged ex-inspector Fabia Havard long after she left the force. Now she has been asked by her former protégé and ongoing love interest, DCI Matt Lambert, to aid the investigation.

Caleb Morgan went missing whilst studying at a university campus near the ancient Roman city of Caerleon. His friends and family were interviewed and an extensive search carried out, but to no avail.

Now, with his body finally found during an archaeological dig, partly exposed due to the riverbank subsiding after a flood, there is new evidence.

It is clear he was murdered. The question facing the police is who did it and why? As they probe deeper into his background, suspicions arise around a local firebrand preacher, a boxer and the police themselves.

With much of the material being circumstantial it will take excellent detective work to finally put the matter to rest. But Fabia’s unofficial involvement will cause a stir and even threaten the integrity of the whole case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Will Harper Florida Thrillers: Vol. 4-6 (Will Harper Mysteries) *




  








DARK DEEDS
IN THE SUNSHINE STATE
Investigative journalist Will Harper returns in this rollicking set of gritty Florida thrillers. A semi-retired reporter, Will spends most of his time on his live-in yacht exploring Florida’s lush, tropical waterways, navigating his treacherously overlapping love interests--and solving hard-boiled murder mysteries. In this latest box set, Will grapples with industry good ole’ boys, ruthless sex traffickers, and a smooth, French serial killer hellbent on murdering his wives. All the while writing titillating exposés on sober home scams, illegal immigration, and black widows. Equal parts gripping, action-packed thriller and empathetic rumination on Florida’s social issues, Will Harper’s adventures will appeal to big-hearted hard-boiled readers.

FLORIDA BURNING
A toxic algae bloom in Lake Okeechobee that’s as thick as guacamole. A deadly pollutant from a cane field. And an environmentalist dead in a cane field fire. Coincidence? Florida PI Will Harper knows damn well it’s not.

THE FLORIDA SHUFFLE
Will Harper is living the dream aboard his yacht with his new live-in girlfriend Callie, a social worker at a rehab center. But it’s not all Florida coast sunsets and steak dinners on the boardwalk.Callie learns her employer has a history of setting clients up in shady sober homes in exchange for financial kickbacks—and one of those homes has lost three of its patients to “accidental” overdoses in the past four months. Turns out it’s just the tip of the iceberg.

This mystery anthology is custom-made for Florida mystery connoisseurs, and the cherry on top is Will’s liveaboard trawler, harking straight back to the grand tradition of marina-living PIs like John D. McDonald’s Travis McGee and Randy Wayne White’s Doc Ford. Fans of classics like those and more recent Florida tales by Wayne Stinnett and Dawn McKenna will be thrilled to discover this tempting tropical series—but so will anyone looking for the kind of private investigator who really cares.

DEADLY TRAFFIC
David Crosby’s fifth thriller kicks off when Will discovers that modern-day slavery has been operating in his own backyard. Will’s informant’s a Guatemalan immigrant who’s just escaped the elegant compound where she was enslaved as a maid. She’s on the run from hired goons who work for the sugar tycoon who held her captive, at the same time searching for her missing siblings.

THE HAPPY WIDOW
While trying to unmask scammers who target vulnerable elderly Floridians, Will risks angering homicidal con artists who will stop at nothing to extort their hapless victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*CLOSE TO HER an addictive crime thriller and mystery novel packed with twists and turns (Detective Sarah Burke Book 1) *




  








AN ADDICTIVE THRILLER AND MYSTERY NOVEL FROM ONE OF THE MOST BELOVED AUTHORS IN CRIME.

Please note this book was previously published as Cool in Tucson.

Tucson, Arizona. Eighty miles from the Mexican border. The last week of September. It’s sizzling by noon.

Detective Sarah Burke is a homicide cop with a lot on her plate. Her boss has a grudge against her, her sister is just out of rehab, her ex-husband is taking her for all she’s worth in the divorce, and her new man is keeping secrets from her.

One sweltering early Arizona morning, Sarah is called out to a body in a parking lot. The dead man has the hands of a street fighter, but he’s wearing expensive clothes and looks too clean cut. What did he do to get himself stabbed to death?

Sarah gets home to see her ten-year-old niece on the news. Denny was left in the car while her mom went to the grocery store for beer. The carjacker didn’t see the little girl asleep in the back.

Detective Sarah Burke must race against time to stop a killer — and get her favorite niece back safely.

WHEN THE PEOPLE SHE LOVES ARE IN DANGER, SHE’LL STOP AT NOTHING TO PROTECT THEM.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Bombs over Britain: World War II Adventures in the Battle for Britain (John Archer Series Book 2) *




  








_“A fascinating World War II evade and escape story.”_ – Reviewer

*Hunted by the Gestapo, John Archer faces his toughest mission yet.*
As the newest pilot for the RAF in the heat of the Second World War, John Archer is determined to serve the Allies and defend London from the _Luftwaffe_. But as a young pilot with little experience, a face-off with a German fighter Ace could cost him his life.

When he’s selected for a top-secret spy mission, Archer finds himself airdropped deep into Nazi-occupied Belgium on a death-defying quest to recover vital intelligence. Archer and his best friend and wingman Barney know that the Allied war effort could hinge on their success. But the Nazis have a plan–one which could change the entire course of the war.

With the Battle of Britain raging in the skies above London and the infamous Gestapo closing in, Archer’s only hope lies in flying out of Belgium–if he can escape the Luftwaffe, that is.

*As a thrilling WWII adventure set during the Allies’ struggle against German forces, this novel combines classic action and adventure with a riveting and historical World War II setting. Perfect for history buffs and fans of war fiction, Bombs Over Britain is an action-packed adventure ideal for teens and young adult readers.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/08/22.

Currently Free.

*The Last Starbase (Sons of Neptune Book 3) *




  








As the shadow over Earth grows longer, deep space may hold the key.

— In this third installment of the Sons of Neptune saga, Sam and Bohai have gone into outer space with Walter aboard the starship Praihawk to find help from their warlike ancestors, but what they find instead is a lonely starbase - which raises more questions than answers. Meanwhile, Dexter plans to return to Neptune to get revenge on his brother, and to find his wife. On Earth the invasion continues. At the Peak hotel, more survivors are coming to join Shane's group and to fight the aliens in a struggle for survival. As their group expands, not everyone can be trusted within their walls. And the shadow of Lusus, the alien rebel Commander, grows longer every day. Soon he will have the entire planet in his grasp. Time is running out. Saving Earth is no longer an option. Now their only hope lies somewhere beyond the stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*New Hope: Galactic War (Protagonist Wars Book 1) *




  








What would you do if you crashed your spaceship on the Moon?

Ellie Johnson is an astronaut, who has just had the worst day in her life. Not only did she crash a multi-billion dollar spaceship on the surface of the Moon, but also did so on international TV, in prime time, with practically the whole world watching. And all that because she received a cryptic, garbled radio transmission, which pulled her ship off its lunar orbit. What else could go wrong?

Battered and injured, she must do everything in her power to survive: the unfavorable conditions of the Moon’s vacuum, a secret military base hidden on the Moon, ancient alien cities, and people, who would do anything to make her entire mission simply… go away. Along with her. And to solve the mystery behind the strange radio signal that seems to be a construct of ancient intelligence. And it’s definitely not of human origin.

And that is just the beginning.

Little do people know that not everything is what it seems, and that great threats lurk in the least probable places. A galactic war is coming. Whether humanity wishes to take part in it... or not. But will people pull themselves together before time runs out?

The beginning of an epic, galaxy- and time-spanning story about valor, determination and doing what is right.

Ellie only wanted to do something that mattered. But you should always be careful what you wish for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nite Fire: Flash Point *




  








Not all things born in the shadows are meant to be pulled into the light.

Slated for execution, shapeshifting assassin, Dahlia Nite, flees her world to hide in the human realm. As payment for the shelter they unknowingly provide, Dahlia dedicates herself to protecting humans from what truly lives in the shadows. Moving from town to town, she hunts the creatures that threaten an unsuspecting human race; burying the truth that could destroy them all.

But the shadows are shifting. The lies are adding up. And when Sentinel City is threatened by a series of bizarre brutal murders, light is shed on what should never be seen. The secrets that have kept humanity in the dark for centuries are in danger of being exposed.

Wrestling with a lifetime of her own deceptions, Dahlia investigates the killings while simultaneously working to conceal their circumstances. But with each new murder, the little bit of peace she has found in this world begins to crumble. Each new clue leads her to the one place she thought to never go again. Home.

Flash Point is the award-winning first book in the Nite Fire Series, an immersive mashup of urban fantasy and murder mystery—with shapeshifters, dragons, and parallel worlds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nite Fire: Slash & Burn *




  








Time is running out. Change is coming, and the linked worlds will never be the same.

Surviving her ordeal on Drimera was only the beginning. Forced to pick up the remains of her life and move on, Dahlia returns to her vigilante ways: hunting monsters by the cover of darkness. Backed by a new team, she vows to keep the streets safe while training to harness the eye's abilities. But the city has become a time bomb, and every day the clock ticks faster--as the creatures pour in and the blight spreads. Dahlia worries she will never be enough to stop the impending destruction. How can she be the answer to saving them all?

Already stretched thin, Dahlia shies away from investigating the Sentinel's latest murder spree. But the victims' identities confound her. And the fragile thread tying the postmortem mutilations to Ella Chandler is impossible to ignore. Compelled to unravel the truth, what she uncovers only deepens the mystery. Who engineered the sinister plot? Why does everything lead back to that first case--the one that brought Dahlia out of the shadows and into the light?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Hidden: Episode 1: Jack's Disease*




  








They told him it was just a parasite...

Jack Fuller’s life took a swan dive after he cheated on his wife two years ago. His most recent spate of “bad luck” is a list of symptoms that don't seem to fit any particular disease profile. Internet searches and medical hip shots are as close as he can get to an actual diagnosis.

Things get worse when a mysterious blood deposit with no apparent source is found in the middle of his bed. Then there is the intense hunger to contend with, the repeating erotic nightmares and the panic attacks.

When the cause of the illness finally manifests, it is wilder than Jack could ever have imagined. The illness has a name.

Its name is Jerry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dark: Episode 1: You'll Learn (The Hidden Book 6) *




  







They are among us...Annabelle was born immaculately, coming from a place of dreams and memories into the corporeal world, a Gemini or doppelganger of the ever popular Chelsea Clarke. She was meant to remain in secret. Discovered by Chelsea, Annabelle finds herself in the grip of a dysfunctional sisterhood, unable to do anything right and totally subject to Chelsea's cruelly whimsical treatment of her.Chelsea's overbearing control and insistence on immoral personal errands keeps Annabelle from finding out what her true purpose really is. Plagued by the strange inner dream world she calls "the Dark Place," and tormented by the harsh abuses of her twin, Annabelle is constantly reminded of her inferiority, captivity, and sense of impending doom. Until she meets someone who claims to know everything about her, and who promises to set her free...for a price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witchy Reservations: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Mystic Inn Mystery Book 1)*




  








There's nothing practical about magic—which is why I ditched my wand years ago.

Thirteen years, to be exact.

The day I left Silverlake.

Except now, a family emergency has called me back home, and quite frankly, I'd rather be anywhere but here.

But when my aunt raises her wand to cure a friend and he ends up dead, it becomes abundantly clear I'm not leaving anytime soon.

Welcome to Silverlake, a place where nothing is EVER as it seems... and where a witch can find, and lose, a lot more than herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Eerie Check In: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Mystic Inn Mystery Book 2)*




  








*It turns that even a witch can't run from her past forever.*

A lesson I learned the hard way.

But now I'm back home, and things are going well. Or they were for about five minutes.

With the town-saving fall festival days away, the inn's renovation have fallen apart, running me ragged and right into a crime scene. A suspicious death has sent gossip flying faster than you can say bibidi babidi boo, threatening to put Silverlake on the map for all the wrong reasons .

It'll take all witches on deck to solve this crime and save Silverlake before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pumpkin Spice Sacrifice (MURDER IN THE MIX Book 3) *




  








A baker who sees the dead. One too many suitors. And a killer. Living in Honey Hollow can be murder.

A laugh out loud COZY MYSTERY by New York Times Bestseller Addison Moore.
This book can be enjoyed on its own without reading the other books in the series but for the full experience they are fun to read in order!

My name is Lottie Lemon and I see dead people. Okay, so I rarely see dead people, mostly I see furry creatures of the dearly departed variety, who have come back from the other side to warn me of their previous owners impending doom.
And, unfortunately for me, that horrible scenario is playing out right this minute. Worse yet, that good-looking ghost just so happens to look just like my friend, Everett, and it refuses to leave his side. I’m petrified of losing Everett, so much so that I too refuse to leave his side, which of course doesn’t exactly bode well with my newly minted boyfriend, Noah Fox, who is just as comely as his surname suggests. After two horrific murders just took place in our small town of Honey Hollow, I’m ready to put the last few months behind me, but when I come across another gruesome discovery, my entire world comes crashing down on me once again.

Lottie Lemon has a brand new bakery to tend to, a budding romance with perhaps one too many suitors, and she has the supernatural ability to see the dead—which are always harbingers for ominous things to come. Throw in the occasional ghost of the human variety, a string of murders, and her insatiable thirst for justice, and you’ll have more chaos than you know what to do with. Living in the small town of Honey Hollow can be murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Talba Wallis Mysteries Vol. 2-4 *




  








A dynamite detective duo like no other!
She’s Queen Latifah. He’s Danny DeVito. Or they would be if this were a movie—in print, they’re Talba Wallis and Eddie Valentino. Talba (aka the Baroness of Pontabla) has got the beauty, the brains, the computer savvy, the poetic soul, the youth, the right demographic, and the sass. Eddie’s got the detective agency. Also a short fuse and yes, wisdom. Not only do they make it work, they’ve got chemistry—and they’re turning it up to battle the sinister past of smalltown Louisiana, the killer of a Gatsby girl (minus the glamour), and the dirty local politics of the good ole’ Big Easy. All for a wicked bargain, as Eddie would say.
Get these 3 killer murder mysteries for the price of 1!

LOUISIANA BIGSHOT

The hottest detective duo in New Orleans is going to need every skill and ounce of courage they can summon in this intricate tale of a decades-old conspiracy only now coming home to roost, with the murder of Talba’s friend Babalu Maya. Babalu is actually Clayton Robineau, daughter of the local banker in a small Louisiana town that bears her name, a town buried under the weight of its own malevolent past.

As Talba and Eddie investigate, they find that something terrible happened to Clayton as a child, an injury—both pscyhic and physical--so bizarre, so shameful and damning that almost anyone in town would kill to cover it up.

LOUISIANA LAMENT

One stormy day Talba gets an emergency call from Janessa, the sister she barely knows, and arrives to find a body floating in a swimming pool—the mortal husk of Allyson Brown, known in New Orleans literary circles as the Girl Gatsby. Like Gatsby, Allyson was one of those mysterious rich people who move to town, give amazing parties, and seem made of moonbeams.

Investigating, Talba finds the reality behind the Gatsby glamour. Allyson was a con artist who neglected her children, ignored her bills, and lied like a Ponzi schemer. But she wasn’t the only bad actor on the local literary scene. Fellow poet Rashad leads Talba a merry chase, leaving a trail of clues in the form of poetry, while novelists engage in fisticuffs, unseemly preening, and unforgivable arrogance.

The Baroness discovers just how seamy, petty, and downright murderous her fellow literati can be.

P.I. ON A HOT TIN ROOF


YOUR LAWYER NEEDS YOU TO BAIL HER OUT? ISN'T THAT KIND OF BACKWARDS?

So thinks PI Talba Wallis, on her way to Parish Prison—and indeed something’s badly amiss.
New Orleans’ most dynamic detective duo have a personal interest in this one—Eddie’s lawyer daughter Angie’s been set up for a drug bust.

Talba embeds herself in the house of prominent Judge Buddy Champagne as a spy, and uncovers plenty of evidence the judge is dirty—but she doesn't count on how involved she was going to get—especially with Buddy’s 14-year-old daughter Lucy.

There are plenty of mysterious twists and turns on the way to an ending guaranteed to surprise—but the real joy here is in the relationships.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*When Murder Comes Home: A Scottish Murder Mystery (Aileen and Callan Murder Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Drawing out his gun, he pushed open the door. A dark abyss glared back.
He took out his torch and flashed it around…
Callan’s broad shoulders slumped, and he let out a breath between clenched teeth. Death had dipped its claws into Dachaigh again.

Ten guests, two murders, one inn. Who is responsible?

Aileen Mackinnon ditched spreadsheets and a steady salary for the adventurous shores of Loch Fuar in the Scottish Highlands.

Now she's an amateur innkeeper to ten guests. But when one is murdered in his bed and an heirloom goes missing, can Aileen save the inn?

DI Callan Cameron won't have her nosing about, but with another body he has little choice in the matter.

Tension sizzles as Aileen and Callan step into a world of murders, deceit and heists. They might not always see eye to eye, but can they agree whodunnit?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BOSTON HOMICIDE (Clean Suspense) (The City Murders) *




  








"I STAYED UP LATE TO FINISH THIS BOOK BECAUSE I HAD TO KNOW"
"EVERY TIME I THOUGHT I HAD IT FIGURED OUT, A NEW TWIST WOULD COME"

*****
Officer Danny Sullivan has just become Detective Danny Sullivan, the first in a family line of Boston Police officers to do so. It's a milestone the whole family can celebrate. But quickly, his new position turns into something more than he ever anticipated.

His first case with a new partner throws him into a web of secrets, half-truths, and dead women. The conclusion he draws puts him at odds with everyone in his life, and the young detective must decide whether to risk everything to prove his theory that more women are about to die.
Will he save lives or end his career?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Girl They Took: A completely gripping, heart-stopping kidnapping thriller (Tess Winnett) *




  








Where her daughter had played Gretel in front of a cheering audience, only two faint stage lights remained. The theater was deserted and eerily silent; the only sound she could hear was her own heart, pounding in a frenzy against her chest. She rushed outside and stopped sharply at the top of the stairs, stunned, her blood turned to icicles. Darkness had fallen, thick and filled with ocean mist, lampposts like ghosts sprinkling yellow haloes in the sky.

Paige was gone. They’d taken her little girl.

“Wow. I think I just fell head over heels in love with a fictional character. Tess Winnett is one of the smartest FBI agents and profilers I have come across yet and with analytical skills to rival Sherlock Holmes. Hats off to Leslie Wolfe for easily the best thriller I have read in this genre for many, many years!” – Manie Kilianon ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The girl: taken

After eight-year-old Paige disappears without a trace, FBI Special Agent Tess Winnett is called to investigate one of the boldest kidnappings the bureau has seen. The girl was taken from a theater filled with witnesses, in the middle of a children’s play. And no one saw anything.

Starting a frenzied search and following leads that seem to suggest a link to the girl’s father, the state district attorney, Tess is stunned to learn of a ransom call that points to an entirely different motive, old as time itself: money.

The first twenty-four hours: critical

Frantic for answers and painfully aware of each passing moment, Tess has a choice to make: trust her instinct and follow the leads that seem to indicate an organized crime connection? Or give in to the demands of the parents and assist with the ransom payment?

The odds of finding Paige alive drop with every passing second, and making the wrong choice would seal her fate. Her blood would be on her hands.

The best-selling author of Dawn Girl is back with another suspenseful, gripping crime thriller. If you’re a fan of David Baldacci, Melinda Leigh, and James Patterson, you will enjoy Leslie Wolfe’s enthralling police procedural that will keep you reading until the early morning hours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BREAKING POINT: They may break his body, never his spirit (HENRY CROWNE PAYING THE PRICE, a political and financial thriller series with an espionage twist. Book 2)*




  








One financial terrorist in prison
Two City bankers dead, and …
a $350 trillion banking scandal that rocked the world

The suspicious suicide of two high-profile City bankers brings former QC Nancy Wu and Inspector Jonathan Pole together in an investigation that implicates UK government, Bank of England, and London’s top banking executives. As the true motive for the deaths eludes them, Nancy persuades a reluctant Inspector Pole to involve Henry Crowne.

Once a brilliant financier now a guilt-ridden prisoner, Henry is serving a 30-year sentence for financial terrorism. In the obscure High Security Unit of Belmarsh − a prison within a prison that holds the most dangerous criminals, spies, and terrorists – Henry meets a brutal Middle Eastern extremist. Henry decides to play a double game in the hope it will lead him to his goal.

Henry’s knowledge of the financial world and the personalities that thrive there gets him temporarily out of prison. A $350 trillion scandal is about to explode, threatening global stability. Now Henry must unravel this complex puzzle before the darkest of plans destroys it all…

Breaking Point is a financial crime, political and espionage thriller, the second book in the Henry Crowne: Paying the Price series, for fans of The Fear Index, by Robert Harris or Lies and Retribution by AP Bateman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Payback *




  








Even a hitman deserve justice.
After the system fails decorated cop Alex Dunn, he is recruited by a secret organization that turns the tables of criminals who skirt that same system.
However, when every operative in the organization is targeted for termination on the same night, Alex is the only one to survive, forcing him to stay one step ahead.
The multiple killings draw the attention of the FBI and their investigation soon comes to focus on Alex.
Now he must walk a thin line between those who want him jailed and those who want him buried, while conducting his own investigation into the murders of his co-workers and friends.
Alex is met with challenges at every turn, each making him more determined than ever to find who is responsible and deliver PAYBACK.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Desert Scout: World War II Adventures during the Fight for North Africa (John Archer Series Book 3) *




  








“Fast and furious, great read!” – Reviewer
Lost in the desert, the Nazis are the least of his problems.
Stationed on an aircraft carrier in the heart of the Mediterranean, WWII pilot John Archer serves his country by going head-to-head with the Luftwaffe in the struggle for the North African front. And after he’s given his next death-defying mission—to infiltrate enemy lines in Libya and steal top-secret intel—he jumps at the chance.
But when a dogfight with the Luftwaffe leaves him stranded beneath the scorching Libyan sun, Archer finds himself in a race against time to acquire the vital intelligence and make it back to safety before the Nazis—or the desert—can finish him off.
With information that could turn the tide of the war in North Africa, Archer’s mission hangs on by a thread. As the Nazis close in and vicious sandstorms build on the horizon, he knows that the Germans are the least of his problems . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Desert Air War: a gripping historical account of the RAF’s role in North Africa during World War Two*




  








1940. World War Two has just begun…

Fighting breaks out across the continent of Europe, as Hitler and his generals face off against the French and their allies in Churchill and Montgomery. But across the Mediterranean, another storm brews…

Italy takes its chances in Northern Africa. And if it were not for the Royal Air Force, the Second World War might have had a severely different outcome. During those long months when the men on the ground went back and forth across the desert in a dizzying succession of triumphs and reverses, the men of the Royal Air Force, often woefully under equipped, struggled valiantly to keep possession of the skies under which the troops were fighting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Military Mavericks: Extraordinary Men of Battle (The Crucible of Leadership Book 1) *




  








What makes a maverick? Is it simply an unorthodox mind? Or is it more than that - a flagrant disregard for convention? Is there a place for the maverick in a disciplined military hierarchy? If so, is the military maverick more likely to win, or lose, a battle?

In an absorbing study of military figures who broke the rules, David Rooney shows how it is so often the maverick who turns challenges into opportunities - and snatches victory from the jaws of defeat.

Here are the stories of twelve mavericks, from Alexander the Great and Stonewall Jackson, through Garibaldi and Lawrence of Arabia - and to Second World War commanders such as Heinz Guderian, Orde Wingate and George S. Patton.

Each had flaws that would have brought down a lesser man, but each proved their bravery and leadership in battle. Full of insight into the nature of the military mind, this book reveals by how much, and how often, success in battle depends on the irreplaceable presence of just one man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Eyes of the Hammer: The Green Berets: Dave Riley #1 *




  








Exciting and authentic! Author Mayer, a Green Beret himself, gave me a vivid look at the world of the Army’s Special Forces. His portrayal of Green Beret operations and techniques takes you deep into the world of Special Operations.” W.E.B. Griffin.

A US Special Forces team lead by Green Beret Dave Riley is on a top secret mission to take down drug traffickers in Colombia, but while doing so they are faced with betrayal by their own government.

The team is carrying sterilized weapons and unmarked uniforms and the operation is “off the books.”

Of course, nothing is as it seems, especially once the CIA gets involved. Throw in an Israeli mercenary and betrayal, and Dave Riley and his team soon find themselves wondering what the real mission is and will they become collateral damage from all the double-dealing going on back in Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Zero Percenters: A Novel *




  








*Would you sacrifice your humanity to live free from pain and suffering?*

Conservationist Anja Lapin always stood firm against her father’s profiteering. But in her wildest dreams, she never guessed his tech company would stumble on an algorithm enabling humans to digitize their bodies and secure artificial immortality.
Before Anja can stage a protest, terrorists take out the research team, along with her father. Billions adopt the new technology in record time, lured by an eternity free from pain and filled with pleasure—even if it means losing a few pieces of their identity.
Anja finds she’s one of the last two flesh and blood humans remaining on Earth. But while her worries turn to the future of consciousness, her father’s rival plots to hijack the network of digitized people and claim ultimate control.
Can Anja counter the attack and safeguard a brave new stage of human evolution?
Zero Percenters is a metaphysical science fiction novel. If you like exploring futuristic possibilities, artificial intelligence, and the meaning of life, then you’ll love Scott T. Grusky’s intriguing adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Extinction Protocol: Near-future science fiction techno-thriller *




  








"My daughter was taken during a UFO encounter."
"The government fired me for asking too many questions."
"I'm being followed by a mysterious stranger."
"Oh, and the world is about to be hit by a global pandemic."

*Hunter's week just goes from bad to worse as he is confronted by a mysterious entity and told humanity is in grave danger, unless he, and reservation ranger Johona, act quickly and figure out a way to solve the situation.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Alien Hunters (Alien Hunters Book 1): A Free Space Opera Novel *




  








The skelkrins. Predators from deep space. Creatures of claws, fangs, and unending malice. They swarm across the galaxy, slaying all in their path. Planets burn in their wake. And now they're heading to Earth.

Raphael "Riff" Starfire commands the Alien Hunters, a group of scruffy mercenaries. Galactic pest controllers, they mostly handle small critters--aliens that clog up your engine pipes, gnaw on your hull, or burrow through your silos.

Riff and his crew have never faced anything like the skelkrins before. As these cosmic killers invade our solar system, will Riff be the one hunting aliens . . . or will aliens hunt him?

ALIEN HUNTERS -- a free space opera adventure for fans of Star Wars, Firefly, and Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Quantum Tangle (Targon Tales - Sethran Book 1) *




  








Dropping out of sub-space into the wrong galactic sector, Sethran Kada wakes up with a headache and an extraordinary alien aboard his ship. She implores him to help stop the abductions of her people, a newly evolved species emerging from sub-space. Their dangerous potential has caught the attention of rebel factions as well as the ruling Commonwealth. When contact with her kind turns pilots into casualties, the Governors fear an imminent invasion engineered by their rebel enemies.

Pursued by Air Command, Seth heads deep into rebel-controlled territory to recover the stolen entities and keep this deadly weapon from falling into the wrong hands. Things get personal when his alien visitor begins to transform his mind and his life, turning the rescue mission into a fight for survival for all of them.

Quantum Tangle is part of Chris Reher’s Targon Tales series but does not intersect the other stories. Sethran Kada previously appeared in The Catalyst and also in Rebel Alliances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Galactic Empires: Seven Novels of Deep Space Adventure *




  








Seven full-length novels of adventure, war, intrigue and survival in the far reaches of space.

The Backworlds by M. Pax
A man struggles to survive in the harsh world of humanity's outer settlements and prove his father wrong.

Ambassador 1: Seeing Red by Patty Jansen
To look an alien superior in the eye is a deadly offense. To accuse him of a political murder…

Alien Hunters by Daniel Arenson
A scruffy alien pest controller faces an alien threat the likes of which the universe has never seen.

Hard Duty by Mark E. Cooper
Hostile aliens nearly eradicated humanity. Will the next encounter finish the job?

Bypass Gemini by Joseph Lallo
A disgraced racer pilot gets mixed up with a mega-corporation. Now he has to stop them.

Sky Hunter by Chris Reher
Sent to a human outpost to investigate sabotage, a pilot finds more trouble than she bargained for.

First Conquest by David VanDyke
To find a home and keep humanity safe from hostile aliens, Task Force Conquest must fight to seize a new star system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Adventures of Kirk Rogers Inside the Moon: Book One (The Kirk Rogers Series 1) *




  







An overconfident pilot with a stolen spaceship must fix an alien device before time runs out.

The Newtonians came to Earth two thousand years ago looking for a place to call home. Earth was perfect except its Sun had a fatal flaw that needed to be corrected. Once it was fixed, they were free to abandon their ship and leave it to orbit the planet below. Earthlings commonly refer to it as The Moon.

For two thousand years, Sheldor was nothing more than a highly intelligent computer program that maintained every function of Atlantis. It was a very boring and predictable job that was the same, day in, and day out. The monotony didn’t bother him, nor was he aware that it was an utterly boring life. He didn’t long for change or wonder when it will all end, he just did his job. It wasn’t until an asteroid slammed into the side of the ship that his life changed in a dramatic way. The damage that followed prevented him from carrying out an important task. A task that would save the Earth below. Part of his programming required him to ensure the survival of the Newtonians and the many generations that followed after them. The asteroid caused a cave-in deep inside a cannon that was supposed to fire photon particles into the volatile sun and correcting its flaw. The cannon required fixing but his figurative hands were tied. He needed someone with enough Newtonian blood to unlock his controls so that he could make the repairs. He was forced to use the satellites in Earth’s orbit to scan the planet below for possible candidates that he could teleport to the inside of the ship. But the process was imperfect.

That’s how Laura Rogers ended up inside the moon making friends with a giant spider and a man called The Dangerous One.

Kirk always looked after his little sister and he would do anything to find her. Including, steal a spaceship.

If you like Star Trek and Star Wars, The Kirk Rogers Series celebrates all things scifi with some familiar themes while having a unique story of its own. Don’t worry, even if you don’t catch all the subtle hints or Easter Eggs, it doesn’t take anything away from the story. I hope you enjoy the series as much as I do, and thanks for reading!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*This Young Master is not Cannon Fodder: A Cultivation Fantasy (Tianyi Book 1) *




  








On the surface, Xi Tianyi was the only son of Sword Empress Xi of the Buzhou Immortal Sect, the number one expert in the Huang Realm. His birth was noble, his status exalted. But the truth was that Xi Tianyi was actually a reincarnated man from a world known as Earth.

On Earth, he was no one special, but with his new life, Xi Tianyi aims to reign invincible: past, present, and future. Among his goals was to travel back to Earth and reunite with his family.

However, as Xi Tianyi proceeds further on his Immortal path, he discovers that rather than the protagonist, why does he seem more like the cannon fodder villain?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Moth (The Moth Saga Book 1) *




  








They say the world used to turn. They say that night would follow day in an endless dance. They say that dawn rose, dusk fell, and we worshiped both sun and stars.

That was a long time ago.

The dance has died. The world has fallen still. We float through the heavens, one half always in light, one half always in shadow. Like the moth of our forests, one wing white and the other black, we are torn.

My people are the fortunate. We live in daylight, blessed in the warmth of the sun. Yet across the line, the others lurk in eternal night, afraid... and alone in the dark.

I was born in the light. I was sent into darkness. This is my story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Requiem's Song (Requiem: Dawn of Dragons Book 1) *




  








Weredragons, men call them. Monsters. Cursed ones. People who can turn into beastly reptiles.

In an ancient world just rising from darkness, they are everywhere. Some wander the plains with clans of mammoth hunters. Others are born in riverside huts. Some live across the ocean where seafaring tribes are discovering the secrets of bronze and writing in clay. Everywhere their curse is the same--people who can grow wings, breathe fire, and take flight as dragons.

And everywhere, they are hunted. They hide in forests and caves, dispersed. Many are alone, unaware that others exist. They are shunned, afraid, dying . . . until a group of these lost souls binds together and stands tall.

A blacksmith in a world of stone tools. A mammoth hunter exiled from her tribe. A traveling juggler and a wandering warrior. An elderly druid and an outcast prince. They are weredragons. They are cursed and hunted. Together they will forge a new tribe, a home for their kind. A dawn of dragon rises. The nation of Requiem is born.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood of Requiem (Requiem: Song of Dragons Book 1) *




  






Long ago stood the kingdom of Requiem, a land of men who could grow wings and scales, breathe fire, and take flight as dragons. Requiem ruled the sky.

But Dies Irae, a tyrant leading an army of griffins, hunted Requiem's people, burned their forests, and shattered their temples. Requiem fell. This ancient land now lies in ruin, its halls crumbled, its cries silenced, its skeletons littering the burned earth.

In the wilderness, a scattering of survivors lives in hiding. The griffins still hunt them, and every day promises death. Will Requiem's last children perish in exile... or once more become dragons and fly to war?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fight Like a Man: A Post-Apocalyptic Thriller (The SHTF Series Book 1)*




  








As a prepper, Grayson Rowan was prepared for almost anything.

…anything other than being totally alone when the shinola hits the fan.

While he sat back and watched the United States rattle swords with Korea, play chicken with Russia, and strong-arm China, he felt sure if the lights went out, that he and his family would be ready and safe—whether it was due to a natural disaster or a man-made event. They had everything they needed at their homestead.

What he wasn’t prepared for, was his family not being home if it ever happened.

Olivia Rowan is with her sisters, Gabby and Emma, on a girls-only trip to Myrtle Beach. When chaos erupts and there’s no gas, their journey home is a nightmare, filled with predators and danger—and apparently, Olivia hadn’t learned a thing her husband tried to teach her.

When your neighbors run out of water and turn on each other, what will you do?

Jake, a country boy mechanic, never believed in TEOTWAWKI, but he’d heard his brother-in-law preach about it many times. He knew what to do; but he didn’t prepare. He lazily left it all up to Grayson—he was the prepper after all. When catastrophe strikes, will he continue to keep his head stuck in the sand while his clueless neighbors destroy each other, and his wife is stuck out on the road; or will he stand up and fight like a man?

And if you’re alone? Bug in or Bug out?

Graysie Rowan, a freshman at University, just wants to go home. When no word comes from the government, and the state capital is overrun with looters, chaos and mayhem, the college administration puts the students on lock-down. But her dad, Grayson, had prepared her for this. Now, if she can only remember what it was he said to do…

If they want to survive this post-apocalyptic event, they’ll all have to learn to fight like a man.

The end came not with boots on the ground, nuclear weapons or an EMP. It snuck in with a quiet clatter at the back door and flipped the switch, covering the states in darkness and sending this family on three divergent paths that ultimately lead home. When they collide in this surreal and gripping family drama, it won’t be without bullets and bloodshed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Save Our Shop (William Bridge Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Losing his job at the local newspaper after a series of unflattering doodles, William Bridge is called to help his uncle Albert keep his shop going. He immediately falls in love with Sally, the latest shop volunteer, despite formidable opposition from her autocratic stepmother, Lady Courtney.

Following a break-in and lost orders, an SOS sent to Albert’s maverick brother Neil changes everything. On the run from the police, Neil disguises himself as his Aunt Isobel, and encourages William to be nice to a visiting American security expert and his flighty daughter Veronica, causing a rift in his budding romance.
Pressure soon mounts for William to investigate rumors of a shady deal to take over the shop, and threaten the life of the village - a price he is willing to pay in a desperate fight to win back his love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Louisiana Hotshot: A New Orleans Murder Mystery; Talba Wallis #1 (The Talba Wallis PI Series) *




  








The FIRST book in the Talba Wallis series by Edgar-Award winning author Julie Smith
WANTED: HOTSHOT P.I. WITH NEAR SUPER-HUMAN SKILLS.

Confirmed grump Eddie Valentino placed the ad. Hotshot twenty-something Talba Wallis knew exactly how to answer it.

And thus was born the dynamic duo of New Orleans private detectives—one cynical, sixty-five-year-old Luddite white dude with street smarts, and one young, bright-eyed, Twenty-First century African-American female poet, performance artist, mistress of disguise, and computer jock extraordinaire. Think Queen Latifah and Danny DeVito.

In Louisiana Hotshot, their job is to hunt down a sociopath and pedophile who's molested the fourteen-year-old daughter of their client, hangs out on the ragged edges of the rap and recording industries, and has more powerful allies than a Cabinet member.

But both detectives have unfinished business from the past—in Eddie's case, something he deeply regrets; in Talba's, a personal mystery, one so frightening no one will help her investigate. But she knows she won't sleep till she solves it—and the truth will change her forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Sapphire Beach Cozy Mystery Collection: Volume 1, Books 1-3 (Sapphire Beach Cozy Mysteries)*




  








Books 1-3 of the Sapphire Beach Cozy Mystery Series
Sun-drenched Florida beaches. A Fair Trade jewelry shop owner. Mysteries that will keep you guessing.
If you enjoy page-turner cozy mysteries, loveable characters, and palm trees swaying in the breeze, you’ll love the Sapphire Beach Cozy Mystery Series!
Condos and Corpses (Book 1)
Connie Petretta can think of no other option but to sell the beach front condo she recently inherited from her beloved aunt, but a murder in the apartment next door stalls her plans. As she tries to prove her friend and neighbor’s innocence, she contemplates keeping the condo and opening a jewelry shop in Sapphire Beach, where tourists abound, to showcase her handmade creations. But starting a business would mean walking away from an eleven-year career in humanitarian work, and her overseas contacts have become like family over the years. Will she find a way to combine her love for jewelry making with her passion for humanitarian work and solve the murder in the process?
Surf, Sand and Skeletons (Book 2)
Connie Petretta is excited for the grand opening of Just Jewelry, her new store featuring Fair Trade jewelry, as well as her own handmade creations. But while setting up shop, she discovers evidence that the previous tenant, Natasha, who disappeared a year ago, may not have run away as many assumed. Connie’s belief that Natasha would not abandon her young daughter impels Connie to investigate.

Piers, Pliers and Problems (Book 3)
Connie Petretta is excited to teach her first jewelry making class in her brand-new shop, Just Jewelry. Her teaching debut is off to a good start, that is, until one of her students is found murdered under the pier after class. And if that isn’t bad enough, Connie’s missing pliers turn out to be the murder weapon. Will Connie solve the mystery in time to save her store’s reputation?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sam's Song: A Sam Smith Mystery*




  








Love Hurts. For Derwena de Caro, songstress, female icon, teenage dream, success brought drugs, alcohol and a philandering boyfriend. It also brought wealth, fame and a stalker, or so she claimed. And that’s where I came in, to investigate the identity of the stalker, little realising that the trail would lead to murder and a scandal that would make the newspaper headlines for months on end.

Love Hurts. For me, Samantha Smith, Enquiry Agent, love arrived at the end of a fist. First, I had to contend with an alcoholic mother, who took her frustrations out on me throughout my childhood, then my husband, Dan, who regarded domestic violence as an integral part of marriage. But I survived. I obtained a divorce, kept my sense of humour and retained an air of optimism. I established my business and gained the respect of my peers. However, I was not prepared for Dan when he re-entered my life, or for the affection showered on me by Dr Alan Storey, a compassionate and rather handsome psychologist.

Sam’s Song. This is the story of a week that changed my life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ticket to Heaven: A Lou Fleener Mystery (Lou Fleener Mysteries #5)*




  








*HE CAN’T TAKE IT WITH HIM…
SO HE’S GONE TO PLAN B—*

It’s 1961 and Chicago’s sleaziest businessman is trying to pay off his sins. The cruel, strange real estate tycoon Elwood Tymms— known as “Terrible Tymms”— is dying. But go figure— he’s somehow got the idea the wages of sin will pave his way past the pearly gates.

So before he goes, he’s trying to throw all his money to charitable causes in an off-the-wall effort to buy his way into heaven.

But Tymms has a problem: he’s got so many enemies he can hardly walk out his front door without running into a hitman or two. He might end up assassinated before he can finish giving away his cash— and in his mind that means he’d end up in hell.

Enter private investigator and prodigious street fighter Lou Fleener. Lou’s been scaring off clients ever since his last rollicking caper got him falsely branded as a cop killer. To make matters worse, his gorgeous, sharp-tongued wife Cassidy has earned a bogus reputation as an art thief.

Low on booze and cigarettes, Cassidy and Lou feel forced to do something no upstanding Chicagoan would be willing to do: help Tymms by tracking down his would-be murderer.

And in the meantime, they agree to act as his security detail— which means that Tymms ends up taking shelter in their apartment. Big surprise— he’s not the best roommate. And to make matters much worse, his attempted killer may be closer than you’d think...

As usual, Lou and Cassidy's semi-hardboiled adventures are perfect for armchair travelers who want a glimpse of vintage Chicago with a side of action and another of laughs. The eccentric Tymms shines through as the most ridiculously wealthy scumbag this side of Citizen Kane. Plus, author Lindsay includes plenty of high-stakes brawls for fans of scrappy fighting.

This story is a godsend for Donald Westlake fans-- or anyone else who enjoys a clever, twisty, hilarious mystery, (Isn’t that everybody?) Noir fans will also find a lot to love in Lou and Cassidy’s adventures, including vivid echoes of Raymond Chandler and Dashiell Hammett.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dot Meyerhoff Mystery Series Books 1-4 *




  








*HER JOB: COUNSELING COPS IN CRISIS.
(EVEN IF THE CRISIS IS HER FAULT)*


Psychologist Dr. Dot Meyerhoff had a nice, secure practice with her husband doing police pre-employment screenings and fitness evaluations – until she lost her share in the divorce. Now, as the local police department’s new psychologist, she’s up to her ears in testosterone, cynicism, and brittle gallows humor, and completely unprepared for the lack of respect throughout the department – especially from the irascible police chief.

It’s instantly clear that counseling cops isn’t easy, partly because they are uncommunicative and contemptuous of therapy. Yet it’s also obvious that they and their families deal with enormous pain every day.
These guys need help! And Dot’s determined to help them – even if she has to solve their cases herself.

Burying Ben (Book 1)
A floundering young rookie cop steps into Dot’s office. She tries to help him, but after a few sessions he commits suicide. And when a client commits suicide, people tend to blame the therapist.
Including Dot herself. For her own mental health, she needs to know what happened to this guy.

The Right Wrong Thing (Book 2)
It’s an unfair fight – gun vs. cellphone. A rookie cop shoots an unarmed pregnant teenager in a highly-charged situation. Her fellow officers call it “a good shoot”. But the rookie, a young woman who is still on probation, is racked with guilt and self-doubt. After losing her very first police counseling case to suicide, Dot is working 24/7 not to lose another officer. In a very unconventional way.

The Fifth Reflection (Book 3)
Dot Meyerhoff’s job is to counsel cops. Period. But she understands that the only thing that will bring her client peace is finding the kidnapper. So she’s determined to do it, even if it threatens her own job.
And there’s a disturbing personal issue –her fiancé’s a little too obsessed with the child’s mother – who just might be a whack job.

The Answer To His Prayers (Book 4)
On call to counsel police station employees, Dot’s newest client is a 911 dispatcher, traumatized by listening to the last moments of a down-and-out, wheelchair-bound lonely man, trapped in a burning trailer.
As Dot helps track down the possible arsonist, she becomes reacquainted with a terrifying mastermind, who also happens — coincidentally? — to be a menacing old friend…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death in Paris: Màiri Maguire Cozy Mysteries (Màiri Maguire Cozy Murder Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Màiri Maguire teaches in top schools all over the world, but on days like today she wishes she had never left Glasgow!

8:10 a.m. on 15th August 1970. They’ve been in Paris only 12 hours. Lianna is locked up in jail, charged with murder. Màiri is being hunted by murderous criminals. She never dreamt that travelling outside Scotland would be so dangerous. Will Màiri ever again see her comfy home in Merrylea, her loving sisters Morag and Katriona, her schoolboy nephew Niall?

Major Ellis Peverel seldom leaves Màiri's side. Respected by the Paris police, shrouded in secrets, who is this man? Is he a true friend to Màiri, or does he have an agenda of his own?

Who really killed the corrupt taxman for whose death Lianna has been framed? Màiri has only 6 days to find the murderer. Can she free Lianna in time? Or must she choose between her friend's freedom and her own livelihood… if she’s still alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadline (Colin Mitchell Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Is a medieval death cult stalking Westhill College?

That's the question facing school newspaper editor Colin Mitchell when a girl's body is found ritualistically murdered in front of the arts building. A strange symbol found at the scene may connect the crime to a terrifying and mysterious ancient military religious order founded over a thousand years ago during the Crusades.

As he digs deeper into the mystery, Colin begins to uncover a trail of murder and corruption that extends far beyond his worst nightmares. As the bodies pile up, he's going to need to use every last bit of his insider knowledge and investigative ability, because the police are starting to zero in on him as their prime suspect...and the killer is closer than he thinks.

Deadline is the first in a series of nerve-shredding thrillers from the award-winning and internationally bestselling author Craig McLay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Truro Murders: The Sex Killing Spree Through the Eyes of an Accomplice (Ryan Green's True Crime)*




  








The Truro Murders presents the shocking true story of Christopher Worrell, and his accomplice, James Miller. The events in this book unveil one of the worst serial killing sprees in Australian history. Over the course of two months in 1976-1977, seven young women were brutally raped and murdered.
Worrell and Miller met in prison, and upon release, developed a dominant and submissive relationship that centred around feeding Worrell's sadistic urges towards women. Miller would deny any involvement in the murders, claiming his love for Worrell was the basis for his cooperation and silence.
In the space of twelve months between 1978-1979, remains of two of the victims were found within 1km of one another. Police linked the two bodies with another five young females reported missing in the area. The police uncovered two more skeletons within the Truro region and now faced the difficult task of piecing together the evidence and finding the countries biggest serial killers.
The Truro Murders portrays the sex-fuelled killing spree from the perspective of James Miller, the accomplice. Contained within this shocking true crime story are love, loss, manipulation, and extreme violence. Ryan Green’s riveting narrative draws the reader into the real-live horror experienced by the victims and has all the elements of a classic thriller.
CAUTION: This book contains descriptive accounts of torture, abuse and violence. If you are especially sensitive to this material, it might be advisable not to read any further


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Stillwater: A gripping crime thriller (Mac McRyan Mystery Thriller and Suspense Series Book) (McRyan Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








Two girls gone. One detective under pressure. And no time left.

Escape into a mystery with the New York Times & USA Today bestselling Mystery, Thriller, Suspense & Crime Series with 2.5+ million downloads, 70,000+ Amazon & Goodreads ratings. Click Read For Free + add Audio to listen and workout in audio.

[+Follow] me on Amazon & never miss a new release again + join the list at RogerStelljes.com to get STAKEOUT free.

TANGLED WEB WE WEAVE - Bestselling McRyan New Release!
SILENCED GIRLS + THE WINTER GIRLS + THE HIDDEN GIRL - Start the NEW SERIES that raced to the top of the charts & Book Club Reader Favorite.

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ “This book takes the reader on ONE WILD RIDE, with the suspense not letting up until the very end. Mac is one part Lucas Davenport and one part Mitch Rapp and it just doesn't get any better than that!” Amazon Review

Shannon hustled to her car and dug into her black purse, searching for her car keys. He quickly put his hand over her mouth as she screamed and thrashed, slid the van door open, and dragged her inside. She tried to scream through the duct tape pasted over her mouth...it was only the beginning.

Mac McRyan, a fourth-generation cop, is faced with a brazen daytime kidnapping and a media storm surrounding the case. An abduction is just the beginning in a case of betrayal and revenge that will ultimately strike at the heart and soul of the St. Paul Police Department. From the searing streets of St. Paul to the deadly waters of the St. Croix River, get the riveting and gritty mystery you won't be able to put down until its last gripping minute.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Found You (A Rylie Wolf FBI Suspense Thriller—Book One) *




  








A notorious stretch of highway is rife with serial killers, unsolved murders and missing-persons cases. The FBI, knowing it must crack this Bermuda Triangle of death, assigns its most brilliant mind—and flawed agent—Rylie Wolf, to dive headfirst into this road of danger. Rylie must tap her brilliant instincts to decode these cases and enter the twisted mind of killers—while battling demons from her own dark past.

In FOUND YOU (A Rylie Wolf FBI Suspense Thriller—Book One), FBI Agent Rylie Wolf isn’t afraid to speak her mind. But when her headstrong tendencies land her in hot water, she finds herself assigned to a new location: a dangerous stretch of highway, spanning several states, known for unsolved murders and missing-persons cases. Rylie, still haunted by a near miss with a murderer during her childhood, knows this area all too well. It was one she hoped never to return to.

Victims are found strung to mile markers along the highway, an eerie trademark of a serial killer.

Rylie and her new partner must track down the killer, but the pattern of murders is baffling. With the FBI breathing down her neck, time is running out, and as the pressure ramps up, Rylie finds herself in the middle of a cat-and-mouse game with a killer more deranged than she could have ever imagined.

Can Rylie stop the murderer before he kills again?

Or will she herself be the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Surface Tension: A Seychelle Sullivan Novel (South Florida Adventure Series Book 1) *




  








What would you do if you discovered a $5M superyacht unmanned and adrift, a trail of blood across the deck, and a bikini-clad blonde with a knife in her back?

That’s exactly what Florida salvage captain Seychelle Sullivan finds when she responds to a strange woman’s Mayday call.

Worse, the missing skipper is Neal Garrett, her ex.

But when she ties the salvaged yacht to the Coast Guard dock, the Fort Lauderdale detective zeroes in on her as a suspect and raises questions.

Questions she can’t answer.

Is Neal dead or alive?

Who is the dead blonde?

And who owns the lavish yacht Seychelle just salvaged?

She wants answers, too. Her business is in trouble, and this salvage claim against a yacht worth millions just might save her from having to sell her beloved tugboat, Gorda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*ADOLF UNCLASSIFIED: Unpublished Stories And Photos (Unclassified Series) *




  








*Adolf Hitler, the leader of Germany's Nazi Party, was one of the 20th century's most powerful and infamous dictators. Beginning in 1933, Hitler took ultimate power in Germany by exploiting economic hardships, civil unrest, and political infighting. The invasion of Poland by Germany in 1939 triggered World War II, and by 1941, Nazi forces had taken control of much of Europe.

In this book, we have gathered new stories and newly declassified photos from the most recognized face in war history. From his childhood, to his rise to power, the creation of the sex doll and his famous mustache, we have created a list of lesser known stories for your entertainment purposes.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*1972: MY WAR STORY *




  







1972 was the year Americans were told in the media that President Richard M. Nixon was working hard to get the United States out of the war in Vietnam. From my perspective off the coast of Vietnam during that year, it was obvious that Vietnamization-turning the war over to the forces of South Vietnam--was not going well. The Navy and Air Force were more heavily involved in support of South Vietnamese forces than ever before. American casualties of our air and sea forces increased and it was obvious that South Vietnam could not survive without our support. These are my memories from February 14 to November 6, 1972 as I share what I experienced and how I was changed by those events.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/09/22.

Currently Free.

*NAVY DIVER: sequel to the book "1972: MY WAR STORY" *




  







Follow this U. S. Navy Diver through two military diving schools and his working dives in the Pacific, Atlantic, and Mediterranean. Read about his adventures and diving career that continued after his military service. He taught commercial diving after leaving the Navy at the Commercial Diving Center/College of Oceaneering in Wilmington, CA while he completed a college degree in Business Administration. Diving and military service, he learned, are excellent springboards to taking on the challenges we face in our lives and he recommends both. Author was a certified NAUI Scuba Instructor prior to entering the service and he continued to teach scuba diving both during his time in and after he left the Navy. This book is recommended for sport scuba divers, professional divers, and as an inspiration for anyone thinking about serving as a diver in the Navy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/10/22.

Currently Free.

*MINORITY OF ONE (THE COMPANION CHRONICLES Book 2)*




  








Synthetic Companion Jacob Kind is on the run from the police and searching for Munson Tolliver, the man who murdered his adopted mother, Sylvia. Tolliver was an infamous serial killer who fascinated the nation... and who was supposed to be dead at the time of Sylvia's death.

Clearly, he is not dead. Nor does anyone believe Jacob that Tolliver is still alive.

As a result, Jacob heads to the site of Munson's first public killing to search for clues in Tolliver's past that will help Jacob locate him.

Jacob also has to learn how to pass as human, which gives him a unique insight into humanity, especially once Jacob finds himself embroiled in a very public, very violent protest against the use of synthetics, one that has pitted the city against itself.

Against his will, Jacob is drawn to a pair of women, Claire, an advocate for synthetic rights, and Companion-hating Candis, a desperate woman working the streets to provide for her young daughter, Bethany.

It leads to a brutal confrontation that threatens to change Jacob forever.

For fans of MINORITY REPORT & I, ROBOT...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Quinn Reaper*




  








Armed with caustic wit and Resting Doll Face, 24-year-old Quinn grapples through life, selling used underwear online to keep a dilapidated roof over her head. She escaped her past once before, but when an intruder arrives to escort her spirit to the hereafter, running isn’t an option.

Scheduled for a fatal brain aneurysm in eleven minutes, she strikes a desperate deal with Milo, her assigned reaper. If he’ll postpone her death by taking an impromptu vacation among the living, Quinn will be his travel guide. And she’ll replace his retired partner when her extension ends.

Counting down to her extinction through a nine-day road trip—complete with haunted hotels, a ghost-hunting ex-boyfriend, an obsessive-compulsive vegan, and a geriatric cat—Quinn has one goal for the dwindling remainder of her life: To torment the man who’s stolen her future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Brimstone Witch Mysteries - Books 1 to 13 *




  








Enter the magical town of Brimstone where mystical beings live in harmony with each other. Usually.

Having recently discovered she’s a witch, Cassia Winter is called upon to investigate murders in the town. With the help of her cat, Stanley, she faces whatever challenges are thrown their way.

But things don’t always go to plan and Cassia has to find the strength and determination to keep going even when black magic causes her allies to turn against her.

A collection of thirteen cozy murder mysteries full of magic, supernatural beings and surprising twists. 

Book 1 - Murder Of A Werewolf
Book 2 - As Dead As A Vampire
Book 3 - The Centaur’s Last Breath
Book 4 - The Sleeping Goblin
Book 5 - The Silent Banshee
Book 6 - The Murdered Mermaid
Book 7 - The End Of The Yeti
Book 8 - Death Of A Rainbow Nymph
Book 9 - The Witch Is Dead
Book 10 - A Deal With The Grim Reaper
Book 11 - A Grotesque Murder
Book 12 - The Missing Unicorn
Book 13 - The Satyr’s Secret


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch Inheritance (A Mackenzie Coven Mystery Book 1)*




  








The Coven has caught up with Lexie. There's no walking away from it now...

Alexandra Elizabeth Mackenzie. Stop ignoring us. Speak the words. Make this right so we can be… Bright.

Lexie’s birthday has caught up with her, as have her cousins, Mirabelle Louisa Mackenzie - High Chair of the British Isles and all Circumferential Domains Pertaining to the Mackenzie Coven - and Catherine Marianna Mackenzie, her down under cousin (If she has a title, she’s not telling her). They’ve been sent to remind Lexie of her family obligations and also to give her a birthday gift. The type she can’t return, refuse or exchange. It’s her heritage and it comes with a job she didn’t even apply for. It’s actually more a way of life than a career and it comes with a snazzy new outfit only her cousins can see. Thank goodness for that…

Not surprisingly, Mirabelle and Catherine Mackenzie are short on details and time to explain. In fact, Lexie has less than two days to brush up on her skills and fly to England… at the blink of an eye. The Mackenzie Coven has been enlisted to assist with a rising concern at House St James. It comes in the shape of an inky black fog Lexie calls the menace. It might not be in corporeal form, but it’s somehow managed to murder one St James family member. Now it’s Lexie’s job to make sure it doesn’t strike again, but she’s fallen under a spell. Suddenly she’s tearing off her beloved denim jeans and Rock Hard t-shirt and donning bespoke designer dresses and sipping ‘delish’ champagne. Even her accent has changed and her cousins can’t do anything about it because a covenant prohibits all three Mackenzie Coven witches from gathering in the house together. They must somehow circumvent the seal and guide Lexie through her first official task as a Mackenzie Coven witch and find the murderer before all the heirs meet their end…

Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch Indeed (A Mackenzie Coven Mystery Book 2) *




  








Mackenzie Coven rule number one. Do not lose your cat.

Lexie, aka Alexandra Elizabeth Mackenzie, the incoming High Chair of the American Continent and all Circumferential Domains Pertaining to the Mackenzie Coven (she really needs to come up with an acronym) has been asked to step up to the plate and attend a prestigious feline extravaganza at Chelsea Manor. The task is simple enough. Represent the coven, get herself and Luna, the cat which has as yet to decide if she’ll stay with her or not, there in one piece meaning… no more crash-landing or leaving bits and pieces of Luna behind. Two out of three isn’t bad. Lexie figures the rest will be simple enough until she realizes she’s crash-landed in a room with a dead man in it - a man who’d had a fascination for stuffed cats.

There are only a handful of guests attending this exclusive feline soiree and they all have their eyes on Luna, but one of them also has blood on their hands.

If they killed once, they’ll kill again.

Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch Cast (A Mackenzie Coven Mystery Book 3) *




  








Fool her once… fool her twice… This will be the third time...

Lexie can’t believe she’s been roped into performing her coven duty. Literally. She’ll be on the stage, the one place she’s been avoiding all her life. If her abysmal acting skills don’t get her killed, surely mentioning the name Macbeth inside the revamped Garland Theater will.

There’s a killer on the loose intent on becoming a serial killer doing away with anyone playing Lady Macbeth. Just her luck, she’s landed the leading role.

As the incoming High Chair of the American Continent and all Circumferential Domains Pertaining to the Mackenzie Coven, Lexie is still wearing her training wheels, and while her gifts are awakening they are useless against the threat lurking in the shadows. Something… someone has charmed her and she’s unable to detect danger.

It looks as if she is one performance away from playing host to a menacing shadow. It’s already killed once. Somehow, she must figure out a way to capture it. If only she could see it…

Helping her deal with a ghost in denial, a shadow living vicariously, and a rogue witch is her new assistant, a super efficient Mackenzie Coven intern, but not everything is as it seems with her…

Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language but lots of fun, quirky dialogue & characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch Charm (A Mackenzie Coven Mystery Book 4) *




  








The Lauriston Academy for Ladies & their Feline Companions dress code: White dress with puffy sleeves. Feline Companions: non-optional white.

Lexie is off to the Lauriston Academy, her cousins’ alma mater, to investigate a case of theft. To her dismay, there is no way around the school’s dress code. To her even greater dismay, soon after she arrives, she and her feline companion, Luna, come across a dead body.

Lexie has to live off contraband food, spout tongue twisters every hour on the hour, and avoid classes at all costs. Add to that her feline companion’s existential crisis and Lexie is ready to start pointing the finger of blame at just about anyone.

If she doesn’t find the killer soon, she risks ending up in a roasting pit…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death at The Detroit (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 10) *




  








The Orange Belt Railway is connecting people to the city of Saint Petersburg. Most will stay at The Detroit, a vsion to the eyes and located on the sandy shores of the Gulf of Mexico.

But when sleuth Madeline Donovan and her friend, Hugh Scott, arrive as guests there, it is clear nothing is as it seems at the hotel, and instead of basking in the sun, Madeline must find out who Maxim is, and why people expect a murder to occur because of him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jack of All Trades *




  








A dream job becomes a tale of money, love and murder for Jack, a builder, who gets a job repairing the summerhouse of a millionaire couple. Except the couple are at war, both having affairs, their marriage beyond salvage. The husband fires Jack, but she takes him back on, complicated further when he falls for her secretary. And when there’s a murder, using his tools as the weapon, Jack is prime suspect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hologram: The Abduction of Hui-Chien Song *




  








As a cadet with the Arizona Highway Patrol, Hui-Chien got hands-on experience and some street-cred with the officers while she worked toward a degree in criminal justice. Homicide detective was her goal—until a blistering hot August day when a routine dispatch to a traffic accident changed her life forever.

News of the abduction hit Detective Fallon Brooks hard. However, Brooks had troubles of his own—he was out on leave due to an injury suffered during an incident involving the shooting death of an unarmed black man, an incident that had him in hot water with the LAPD. Nonetheless, the thought of the young Asian woman at the mercy of two convicted murders—one a child molester—shook him to his core. Brooks puts his conflict with the department and his current status as pariah of the force aside, and sets out on a desperate mission to find Hui-Chien.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Time of Justice (Mara Brent Legal Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








This trial should be a slam-dunk. A faceless powerbroker has other ideas…

Small-town prosecutor Mara Brent pits herself against the toughest criminals without flinching. But she harbors a soft spot for the victims who rely on her courtroom skill, especially the wheelchair-bound rape survivor she’s known since her first day on the job. So when her friend’s unsolved case reopens with a DNA match and an arrest, she’s determined to finally bring a monster to justice.

Though the suspect is accused of dozens of similar assaults, only Mara’s case has the iron-clad evidence to put him away. But unexpected bombshells at trial threaten to muddy her black-and-white conviction into frightening shades of gray. She suspects there’s a sinister conspiracy out to torpedo the verdict… and her career.

Can Mara uncover the truth before a serial rapist walks free to strike again?

Time of Justice is the first book in the pulse-pounding Mara Brent Legal Thriller Series. If you like strong heroines, page-turning twists, and dark suspense, then you’ll love Robin James’s edge-of-your-seat novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Oath of Nimrod: Giants, MK-Ultra and the Smithsonian Coverup (Book #4 in Templars in America Series)*




  








A mysterious race of North American giants.

An ancient Hebrew inscription in a Cherokee burial mound.

A blood oath made by blindfolded Freemasons.

Are these three historical oddities the reason the CIA is trying to brainwash historian Cameron Thorne and his fiancée Amanda Spencer-Gunn? The answer lies buried in the legends of the Knights Templar, within the rituals of the secretive Freemasons and, most significantly of all, inside the bowels of the Smithsonian Institution. The problem for Cam and Amanda? If they go rummaging around the Smithsonian, they may find themselves buried alongside the ancient giants.

Based on actual historical artifacts, and illustrated.

Publishers Weekly says of the author, "BRODY DOES A TERRIFIC JOB OF WRAPPING HIS RESEARCH IN A FAST-PACED THRILL RIDE."

This is a stand-alone novel with recurring characters. These books can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Everybody Dies - The List - Dirty Martini: Three JA Konrath Action Novels Box Set *




  








Looking for action? Craving mystery? Love suspense?

Here are three novels by bestseller J.A. Konrath that are just what you asked for.

EVERYBODY DIES - A dying man must stop his brother, a psychotic white supremacist.

THE LIST - Ten people have had tattoos since they were babies. Why have they been marked?

DIRTY MARTINI - A Chicago cop is chasing a poisoner bent on killing thousands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Admiral Insubordinate: The Life and Times of Lord Beresford *




  








Lord Charles Beresford was the most eccentric, rebellious admiral the British Navy had ever seen.

Member of Parliament, celebrated public speaker and the most reprimanded admiral in naval history, Lord Beresford was a true character. Insubordinate and courageous, he marched to the beat of his own drum.

Travelling across the globe, Beresford saw everything from crucifixions in Japan to the wild tribes of Terra del Fuego and the South African goldmines. Throwing himself into his work, he risked his life time and time again to rescue fellow sailors. As a captain during the Bombardment of Alexandria, he became a national hero in the eyes of the public. Three years later, he’d capture the hearts of the nation once more during the doomed campaign to rescue General Gordon from captivity in Khartoum.

When he became the Conservative MP for County Waterford in 1874, he was nearly ousted by Lords of the Admiralty who objected to such a notorious troublemaker in parliament - until Prime Minister Benjamin Disraeli personally intervened to save him. Anti-establishment until the very end, both the government and the navy would ultimately bar him from service.

In this enthralling biography, bestselling historian Richard Freeman recounts the remarkable life and adventures of Britain’s most wayward navy hero.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/11/22.

Currently Free.

*The Loneliness of the Deep Space Cargoist *




  








"A dazzling debut." - The Prairies Book Review

Alone. Afraid. Fighting to survive.

A collision with space debris has left a gigantic hole in Inez Stanton's ship, nearly crippling it. Inez is a cargoist, that rare breed of adventurer who takes to deep space solo, ferrying valuable cargo for the Tenth Great and Glorious Browns Company. Now she's in a race against her own rig's spaceworthiness, and that might not be the worst part.

The totalitarian Free Earth, led by the populist Brother Lin, has also lost a ship on this lane, and is intent on finding out why. The Company wants their cargo delivered and can make Inez's life very difficult if she doesn't succeed. With the nearest waystation three days away, death in the cold vacuum of space is a distinct possibility as well.

The clock is ticking for her to deliver her cargo. But will she want to when she finds out what she's actually carrying?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bringing Stella Home (Gaia Nova)*




  








Hard times bring out the greatness in men, and those who give all are changed forever.
When James got stuck with dockyard duty while his older brother and sister went planetside, he never thought it could be the last time he'd see them. But shortly after they leave, a Hameji battle fleet invades the star system, turning it into a deadly war zone.
As James flees with his father on the family starship, he can only look on as the Hameji reduce the planet to molten slag. But his sister isn't dead. When James learns that she's been captured and enslaved, he vows to save her, no matter the cost.
James isn't a warrior. He's never killed a man before, and doesn't know if he could. But if that's what it takes to save his sister, he'll become whatever he needs to be—even if there's no going back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Meet Clara Andrews: The first book in the laugh-out-loud romantic comedy series that will have you hooked! “Funny, romantic, silly and the characters are out of this world.” (Clara Andrews Book 1) *




  








The fantastic first book in the smash-hit Clara series by Lacey London.

The Clara series takes us on a journey through the minefields of dating, wedding-day nerves, motherhood, Barbados, America, Mykonos and beyond.

It all starts with an unfortunate first meeting…

Being young, free and single, Clara Andrews thought she had it all.

A fabulous job in the fashion industry, a buzzing social life and the world’s greatest best friends are all that her heart desires. But when a chance meeting introduces her to Oliver, a devastatingly handsome American designer, Clara has her head turned.

Trying to keep the focus on her work, Clara finds her heart stolen by lavish restaurants and luxury hotels.

As things get flirty, Clara reminds herself that office relationships are against the rules. So, when a sudden memory of an evening out leads her to a gorgeous barman, she decides to see where it leads.

Clara soon finds out that dating two men isn't as easy as it seems.

Will she be able to play the field without getting played herself?


Join Clara as she finds herself landing in and out of trouble, reaffirming friendships, discovering truths and uncovering secrets.


It’s time to Meet Clara Andrews… your new best friend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Clara Meets The Parents: Grab a margarita and escape to Mexico in this laugh-out-loud beach read. The perfect sun-lounger escapism! (Clara Andrews Series - Book 2) *




  








Grab a cocktail, slip on your sunglasses and join Clara on her fun-filled trip to Cancun!

Almost a year has passed since Clara Andrews found love in the arms of delectable American Oliver Morgan, and things are starting to heat up.

The nights of tequila shots and bodycon dresses are now a distant memory, but a content Clara couldn't be happier about it. And it’s not just Clara who things have changed for…

Marc is adjusting to his new role as Baby Daddy, and Lianna is lost in the arms of the hunky Dan once again.

With her friends busy with their own lives, Clara is ecstatic when Oliver declares it time to meet the Texan in-laws. Discovering that the introduction will take place on the sandy beaches of Mexico simply adds to her excitement, but things aren’t set to be smooth sailing.

Will Clara be able to win over Oliver’s audacious mother?

What secrets will unfold when she finds an ally in the beautiful and captivating Erica?

Clara is going to need a little more than sun and sand to get through this one...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Perfectly Proper Paranormal Museum: A Laugh-Out-Loud Cozy Mystery (A Paranormal Museum Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








A Perfectly Proper Murder…
All Maddie wants is to restart her overseas career. Instead, she gets a small-town paranormal museum, a fresh corpse, and a ghost-detecting cat.

With her high school bully as one of the detectives in charge of the investigation, Maddie doubts justice will be served. And when one of her best friends is arrested, she’s certain it won’t be. Juggling ghost hunters, obsessed taxidermists, and the handsome motorcyclist next door, Maddie must solve this murder—and fast—before she becomes the next ghost in the museum.

A hilarious whodunit packed with quirky characters, a cat with an attitude, and murder, this light paranormal mystery is perfect for fans of Jana DeLeon, Laura Childs, and Juliet Blackwell. Buy book 1 in the Paranormal Museum mystery series and start this charming cozy mystery today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dive Shack Collection, Vol. 1-3 (Dive Shack Mysteries) *




  








Books 1-3 of the Dive Shack Mysteries.
Shelby and Jesse are back on the island they love, living at a dive resort while Jesse delves into research for his dissertation. Shelby’s life gets interesting after the quirky and colorful resort baker takes her under her wing, a scruffy beach dog moves onto her porch, and she adopts an adorable kitten.

★In Book One, a disagreeable tourist dies, and suspicion is cast on Shelby’s new friends and acquaintances. Wanting to clear their names, she dives into tracking down the real killer. But it may be perilous for Shelby!

★In Book Two, a cute young exercise instructor is found dead at the bottom of the stairs, and one death leads to another. Pretty soon Shelby is embroiled in a puzzling murder case. The investigation takes her to one of the New Seven Wonders of the World, the Underground River. But what she finds there raises more questions than it answers.

★In Book Three, Shelby is at it again. The tourists at a charming bed & breakfast on Palawan Island are in for a surprise when a fellow guest is murdered. All the vacationers are exhibiting strange behaviors. Everyone is on the list of suspects. Shelby is on the case, investigating the guests and watching everyone closely, trying to gain all their little secrets. But with all the twists and turns, it gets increasingly difficult. 

The Dive Shack Collection is a three-book set of heart-warming beach community mystery reads. You'll find it hard to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Diamonds and Cole: A Mystery Suspense Novel full of twists and turns! (A Cole Sage Mystery Book 1)*




  








How Far Would You Go For The One That Got Away?

Cole Sage was once a great investigative reporter who has since hit rock bottom. But when a note with one simple word, Ellie, arrives for him, he knows he simply can’t ignore this cry for help. Ellie, a romantic blast from the past, has been abandoned in a third rate nursing home by her husband, a dangerous man heavily involved in crime, bribery and shady diamond deals.

Ellie begs Cole to find and protect her daughter before her husband does. But, the husband is not Cole’s only problem. Entering the dangerous underworld can have detrimental effects on your health, and the clock is ticking. Cole does not intend to break his promise to Ellie and must find all the strength he has if he wants to succeed.

If you like LEE CHILD, DAVID BALDACCI, and JOHN SANDFORD, Micheal Maxwell could be your next favorite author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Due Justice: Judge Willa Carson Mystery Novel (The Hunt For Justice Series Book 1) *




  








New York Times and USA Today Bestselling Author DIANE CAPRI Returns!
For fans of Lee Child, John Grisham, Jack Reacher and Michael Connelly
"Full of thrills and tension - but smart and human too." —Lee Child , #1 New York Times Bestselling Author of Jack Reacher Thrillers
When a famous plastic surgeon’s decomposed body surfaces in Tampa Bay with a bullet in its head, Federal Judge Willa Carson’s “little sister” is caught in a high-stakes game of greedy lawyers, blackmail and deceit. Carly Austin knew the victim too well. Does she know too much about the killer, too? Before Willa discovers the answer, Carly disappears. Can Willa save Carly from herself and the murderous conspiracy? Or have they killed Carly, too?
Free-sprited Judge Wilhelmina Carson is quick, witty and stubborn. She finds nothing is what it seems in a world where attractive women with enough money are made, not born, and beauty can cost your life. Judge Willa debuts in this fast-paced mystery filled with great characters, humor and suspense.
*formerly titled “Carly’s Conspiracy”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Petty Crimes and Vindictive Criminals*




  








Modern Noir Stories that Cross the Line!

Sex and violence, always with criminal intent, always with ulterior motives and hidden agendas. Celebrated crime-fiction writer, Shane Simmons, plumbs the depths of human sin and avarice with twenty new tales brimming with tough guys and femme fatales, hapless dupes and Machiavellian masterminds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Resort: The perfect escape this summer *




  








When three women win a holiday in a Facebook competition, they think it’s by chance.
It’s not.
When one woman accompanies her husband on business, she thinks she’ll return with him.
She won’t.

Welcome to the resort where nothing is as it seems.

On the outside, it’s heaven on earth. A dreamy romantic getaway, with pristine sandy beaches, glorious sunshine, and glamorous accommodation.
The perfect lover’s hideaway with uninterrupted views over a freshwater lagoon.
Nothing to do but enjoy the ultimate pamper experience on a ridiculously dreamy holiday of a lifetime.
Perfect.

That’s what they think.
Past actions have consequences and Karmas about to strike. Who will survive the week and who won’t leave at all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Vampire Dreams: A Samantha Moon Story *




  








The vampire detective is back in all-new short story!

Samantha Moon sets out to find the answer to a recurring dream...
A dream in which she sees a young woman die, over and over again.
What Sam discovers, and what she finds out about herself, will challenge everything she knows...
And shed light on what she's becoming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/11/22.

Currently Free.

*Honorable Profession: A Novel of American Politics *




  








Honorable Profession: A Novel of American Politics is a compelling, hopeful story of a cynical former Secret Service agent and his idealistic daughter as they follow a longshot candidate into the perilous arena of presidential politics.

After resigning from his agency under an ethical cloud, 46-year-old Dan Cahill commits himself to rebuilding his relationship with Megan, the college-aged daughter in Las Vegas he has long neglected. She persuades a reluctant Cahill to join the student-led campaign of a popular professor competing in the Nevada presidential primary against impossible odds. As they face powerful forces conspiring to clear the field, Cahill's deep-seated disdain for electoral politics collides with Megan's higher ideals. Each of their faiths are tested by political allies and adversaries, all desperate for victory, no matter the costs.

Crafted by award-winning author Andy Kutler, Honorable Profession is an absorbing, modern-day political drama filled with authentic and indelible characters, each struggling with their own loyalties and principles as they duel with unscrupulous rivals and the meaning of public service.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/12/22.

Currently Free.

*The Thought Readers (Mind Dimensions Book 1) *




  








A new series about mind readers from a New York Times and USA Today bestselling author

Everyone thinks I’m a genius.

Everyone is wrong.

Sure, I finished Harvard at eighteen and now make crazy money at a hedge fund. But that’s not because I’m unusually smart or hard-working.

It’s because I cheat.

You see, I have a unique ability. I can go outside time into my own personal version of reality—the place I call “the Quiet”—where I can explore my surroundings while the rest of the world stands still.

I thought I was the only one who could do this—until I met her.

My name is Darren, and this is how I became entangled with all the Russians and learned that I’m a Reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THING FIRST CONTACT *




  








Imagine humanity's reaction as a large asteroid exhibiting intelligent agency...an alien presence...comes into our solar system from interstellar space, goes into orbit around Earth, and then takes up residence in the human psyche!

Set in the near future, THING First Contact takes us on an epic adventure. Not just back in time to prehistoric France and through history to ancient Greece, but a journey through the human psyche to the point of our very own being embedded in the fabric of time.

Twenty-eight-year-old amateur astronomer Jason Hall holds the fate of humanity in his hands! Little does he realize until he finds himself on it, this thing from interstellar space he has been tracking. Now he must travel back in time to heal human destiny.

Will he ever see his dear, Becky, again? Does any of it matter when the THING goes into orbit around Earth and millions of humans fall victim to the Digital Catatonia, the mind virus? Western civilization hangs in the balance. Does Jason hold the key? Can he survive, or is it all up to Arkan, the alien in his mind….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*2056 The Truth (2036 The Proof Book 2) *




  








Has God been discovered?

Just as Dr. Paul Hill’s quantum communication system starts receiving messages from civilizations across the galaxy, his project is abruptly defunded and shut down. Following the discovery of what appears to be unequivocal evidence to the existence of God, hidden in messages coded in the human genome, those in power believe they now hold all the answers.

But do they?

Together with his colleague Dr. Zoe Reznik, the two scientists track secrets in the Galaxy lost to humanity, but they are not alone. Their journey will have them facing off with the Chinese government, the Christian church, and a hidden sect of zealots thought long-gone, sworn to keep humanity on the path of God.

Set after the events of 2036: The Proof, Zvi Speiser’s latest novel is full of modern-day answers to questions old as time, as to mankind’s place in the universe, the true power of faith and more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*TRINITY'S LEGACY (Vu-Hak War Book 1) *




  








TIME IS RUNNING OUT FOR HUMANITY ...

A rift in space now connects Earth to another galaxy. A result of the Cold War's secret nuclear arms race, hidden by scientists and US governments for half a century. Forgotten. But behind this portal lies an ancient and malevolent race, the Vu-Hak. Once organic, now entities of pure thought drifting between the stars, they are an alpha species. A species that colonises on a galactic scale. And they are coming here.

Dr Kate Morgan, grieving the recent death of her child, encounters a strange man in her emergency room. A man who speaks to her telepathically. A man who knows things about her he could not possibly know. Amnesic, enigmatic, Adam Benedict is not entirely human. The authorities are desperate to capture him, but driven by urges he cannot understand, he goes on the run, taking Kate with him.

This thrilling page-turner is the first of the 'Trinity Trilogy' which takes readers on a thrilling road trip full of high tech, drama and twists as humanity encounters an existential threat from an alien species. It has wowed readers and critics alike, and became #1AmazonBestseller on release.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Knights, Witches, and Murder: A Fantasy Murder Mystery and Paranormal Thriller with Suspense (Fantasy: A Calec of the Woods Mystery Thriller Book 1) *




  








In a land where the wolf wind and mists roam like ghosts, the conflicted son of a witch was knighted by the king. Knighted to repay a debt to his father.

His name is Calec.

He alone holds knowledge from both the knighthood and the mysterious witches of the woods.

When the king's sheep are found lying in the snow, riddled with black rashes and hemorrhagic eyes, Calec is summoned to discover the reason for their deaths. Then, as human victims arise in the city, Calec uncovers an eerie string of clues. He seeks the aid and determination of pious Eristin—his betrothed and niece of the king—but to catch the murderer they must find answers, answers hidden beneath a web of secrets ensnaring the royal family, a witch, an innkeeper, a priest, and a former thief.

And Calec never suspected he'd have to choose between the only two things he's ever loved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tea with Milk and Murder (Oxford Tearoom Mysteries ~ Book 2) *




  






While at an Oxford art gallery, tearoom owner Gemma Rose overhears a sinister conversation minutes before a University student is fatally poisoned. Could there be a connection? And could her best friend’s suave new boyfriend have anything to do with the murder? Gemma decides to do some snooping, helped by the nosy “Old Biddies” from the local Cotswolds village. But sleuthing isn’t as simple as she’d imagined, particularly when she keeps bumping into her old college flame, now the CID detective in charge of the investigation. And with her mother causing havoc at her quaint English tearoom and her best friend furious with her suspicions, Gemma finds herself in a sticky spot…
The dead girl had no shortage of enemies and there are motives galore: was it the the angry rival student desperate for revenge? Or the resentful employee with a bitter grudge? Or maybe even a sly ex-lover determined to end their affair once and for all? Gemma finds that this mystery is turning out to have more twists than a Chelsea bun. Too late, she realises that she could be the next item on the killer’s menu… or will her little tabby cat, Muesli, save the day?
(** Velvet Cheesecake recipe at the end of the story!)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Chaos in Little Leaf Creek (A Little Leaf Creek Cozy Mystery Book 1)*




  








Her new home in the country comes with an antiquated historical society, a sour-faced next-door neighbor, and a murder victim on her front lawn…

Cassie Alberta needs a fresh start. Leaving the big city to put her husband’s death behind her, she’s immediately charmed by the quaint little town of Little Leaf Creek, even though her first encounter with her neighbor’s dog and goats shows her that she has a lot to learn about country life. But her delight quickly turns to alarm when one of her first visitors is a dead body.

Shocked when she’s accused of the crime, Cassie partners with her reclusive ex-cop neighbor to find the real killer. And when two handsome locals grab her attention, she finds the simple life she had hoped for in the small town has just become a whole lot more complicated. As the suspect list grows and the attempts on her life increase, simply surviving may be an impossible feat.

Can Cassie catch the true culprit before her final address is jail?

Recipe included: Vanilla Cake


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Black Jasmine (Paradise Crime Mysteries, Book 3) *




  








Paradise hides darkness behind a beautiful face.
The teen in the car at the base of the cliff is no suicide.
When a nameless young girl is found in a crashed vehicle on the rocks of one of Maui’s black lava cliffs, Detective Lei Texeira can’t rest until she finds out what really happened. She blazes through all the wealth and poverty of Maui island society in her quest for justiceeven as she faces the personal demons of commitment and revenge that threaten the only real love she’s ever known.
That girl should never have crossed me.
I know who I am—a procurer of beautiful things for people who can afford them. Men and women for pleasure, fine art for collectors, and money for the mob. Lei Texeira is nothing but an annoyance. I’ll take everything she loves, burn down her house, and take her life, too...just because I can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Welcome to Hamlet (Hamlet series Book 1) *




  








*Welcome to Hamlet—where everyone knows your name and, even so, no one is safe.*

Welcome to Hamlet: I-III is a box set containing the first three books in the Hamlet series, as well as an exclusive added scene that takes place during the first novel and sheds some light on its ending. Don't Trust Me is a full-length novel, Execution is a short, and both Ophelia & Let Nothing You Dismay are novellas.

This box set includes:
Don't Trust Me (Hamlet #1)
After her car breaks down, Tessa Sullivan is stranded overnight in a tiny, isolated town with her husband, Jack. By the next morning, he’s dead. But who among these strangers would have reason to kill him?
A woman grapples with an impossible murder in this page-turning mystery.

Execution (Hamlet #1.5)
It's been a handful of days since Tessa's husband, Jack, has been murdered. Trapped in Hamlet, under the watchful eye of the dedicated sheriff, Tessa goes out for breakfast in an attempt to get away from it all for a moment.
Only she doesn't go alone...

Ophelia (Hamlet #2)
Maria De Angelis is Hamlet's sweetheart, an exotic beauty who runs Ophelia, the small town's bed and breakfast. She knows that it might be pointless, opening up the small hotel when outsiders are rare and the population in town never tops two hundred, but it was her dream and she spent nearly six years perfecting it.
It only takes one night—and one man—to cause her to lose it all.

Let Nothing You Dismay (Hamlet #3)
It's Christmas in Hamlet! A year after the events of the first novel, Tessa Sullivan returns to Hamlet to visit Maria De Angelis at her bed and breakfast. It was supposed to be a cozy, snowy Christmas holiday—until the sheriff of Hamlet learns that there's been an abduction. A four-year-old boy has been taken from his parents' Christmas party.
Even worse? According the the only witness, the culprit is none other than Santa Claus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hippie Wagon Homicide (Twister Sisters Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Cordelia Davis lives with no regrets, despite her life changing drastically a half century ago when a tornado altered the destiny of the little Ozark town of Willow Lane. The town grew back stronger and more beautiful, and Cordelia, her sister, Pamela, and her best friend, Wanda, built a life to treasure.

As Willow Lane honors the memory of those lost and celebrates all that has been achieved, tragedy refuses to remain in the past. News of murder rocks the pastoral countryside when Cordelia discovers a body on her farm, beneath her beloved willow tree. And while the police make an immediate arrest, Cordelia finds herself untangling a web of lies and long-ago secrets.

With suspects in every nook of her cozy town—and an old flame knocking on her door—it will take all Cordelia’s tenacity to face the past and to weather the mysteries of Willow Lane.

*All editions includes: Chicken Noodle Casserole recipe, character art, family trees, and a map of Willow Lane.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder One: A Colby Tate Mystery (The Colby Tate Mysteries Book 1)*




  










> >>>> MURDER, GREED, LOVE LOST, TREASURE FOUND and THE MEXICAN MOB.


Rookie sheriff Colby Tate's first murder case draws the ex-Marine interpreter into the murky world of property disputes, family jealousy, hidden treasure, and an old woman smothered in her favorite easy chair. Two thieving neighbors hungry to gain control of her land. A home service provider named as her sole heir. A mysterious source of income that ties her to the Mexican cartels. In this first book in the Colby Tate Mystery Series, award-winning author Allen Kent engages the reader in the same page-turning suspense and intriguing twists of plot that have made his Unit 1 thrillers national bestsellers. Join Sheriff Colby Tate as he unravels his first case of Murder One: who killed Nettie Suskey?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Music City Murders: Harry James Denton Series Vol. 1-6 (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 8 ) *




  








WHETHER YOU CALL IT MUSIC CITY,
THE IT CITY, NASHVEGAS, OR CASHVILLE . . .
. . . New York Times Notable Book author and Nashville native Steven Womack brings one of America’s most amazing cities to life in his action-packed, Edgar-award-winning Music City Murders series. Dive into the exciting, seamy, intriguing world of one of America’s most iconic cities and one of mystery’s most endearing series protagonists: down-on-his-luck, ex-newspaper reporter Harry James Denton.
“A deft, atmosphere-rich novel: smart, funny, with a sense of wry heartbreak. Steven Womack’s Nashville stands out—it is a beautifully drawn backdrop”
—James Ellroy. New York Times best-selling author of L.A. Confidential


"In the overcrowded field of private eye fiction, Steven Womack stands head and shoulders above most of the herd."
—Val McDermid, best-selling Scottish crime writer of the Inspector Karen Pirie series

DEAD FOLKS' BLUES (Edgar Allan Poe Award Winner)
Newly licensed P.I. Harry James Denton nearly goes broke before his first case comes in. Unfortunately, it’s the last person he wants to see, his old girlfriend and the first woman to break his heart, Rachel Fletcher. Rachel’s married now, to a rich doctor who’s a compulsive gambler and cheater. When Harry starts investigating the doctor and the doctor winds up dead, Harry’s number one with a bullet on the suspect list.

TORCH TOWN BOOGIE (Shamus Award Nominee)
Harry James Denton is looking for another case—and he gets one when the magnificent mansion across the street from his apartment is consumed in a suspicious fire. The blaze has all the scorch marks of the East Nashville Arsonist, a phantom firebug whose burning desire seems to be driving gentrifiers out of Harry's funky, rundown neighborhood. This time, though, the modus operandi includes murder.

WAY PAST DEAD (Shamus Award Nominee)
When rising country music singer Rebecca Gibson is found beaten to death, a heap of damning evidence points to her ex-husband—and Harry's pal—Slim Gibson. Harry discovers the dark history of a marriage made somewhere south of Heaven, somewhere deep in the cutthroat heart of the country music business, where deceit, betrayal, passion and vengeance are not only sung about... they're lived and died.

NOBODY'S CHAIN LAYS STRAIGHT (Anthony Award Nominee and Shamus Award Nominee)
Harry explores the seamy, steamy underside of Music City’s sex trade when he’s hired to find Stacey Jameson, a rich, runaway, drug-addled teen. "Nobody's chain lays straight," a friend tells Harry. But Stacey's chain is especially twisted, with links that lead back to a family filled with secrets. Harry's been to the rodeo a few times before, but even he's not ready for what awaits him in the hard-core depths of a brutal Nashville night.

A MANUAL OF MURDER (Edgar Allan Poe Award Nominee/Anthony Award Nominee/Shamus Award Winner)
The toast of Tennessee, author Robert Jefferson Reed, has made big bucks with his little book of folksy homilies like "Never Go To Bed Angry" and "Eat Your Vegetables." He should have added "Don't Commit Murder." For when Reed's wife hires P.I. Harry James Denton to catch her hubby in a tryst with a sexy secretary, Harry find the author of Life's Little Maintenance Manual strangled and drowned in his own hot tub... placing Harry at the top of the suspect list.

DIRTY MONEY (Shamus Award Nominee)
How did Nashville P.I. Harry James Denton wind up working as a maintenance man in the world's most famous whorehouse? The Feds made him a deal: help smoke out a money-laundering operation secretly being run in Reno's notorious, legendary, legal cathouse, the Mustang Ranch. But it turns out to be a raw deal when one of the Mustang girls turns up murdered and Harry is, once again, the prime suspect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Noble's Quest (A Simon Hall Political Thriller Book 2) *




  








*Fresh on the heels of her acclaimed first novel Brotherhood Beyond the Yard, Sally Fernandez has penned the sequel Noble’s Quest, adding more sparkling thrills to “The Simon Tetralogy” she is authoring.*

*Major earth shaking events in Europe and the USA converge to fuel Interpol and the States Intelligence Agency to join forces.*
Although seemingly detached, the threats prompt Noble Bishop, Director for the SIA and Enzo Borgini, Executive Director of Police Services from Interpol, to conduct joint investigations. Leading edge technology is used to unravel the labyrinth of connections. The events are not coincidental. The enormous risks facing the USA and the world eventually draw the newly-elected president into the picture.

*˃˃˃ Land grabs, political manipulation, and a terrorist camp, along with sea changes in the American psyche are skillfully woven to form a tapestry of intrigue.*
The widely sought mastermind of the global terrorist threat adds a breathtaking twist that lends even more intrigue to the narrative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Where Did She Go? (Michelle Watson Thriller Book 2) *




  







Sometimes underneath a bad problem is an even worse situation . . .

Michelle Watson is assigned with partner Jason to investigate Venezuela’s worrisome partnership with Iraq. They arrive in Curaçao to rent a sailboat planning on using that as a cover to sail to the Venezuelan coast searching for information about the rumors they’ve been sent to investigate. Michelle is the CIA’s top secret case officer able to uniquely help the spy agency with her teleportation skill.

As they cruise from Curaçao to Bonaire and onto Caracas, the pair discover other problems originating in the South American country, not the least are their pirates stalking the Caribbean. As bad as ICBMs could be, there's a worse problem about to explode for the United States, and indeed the rest of the world if Jason and Michelle fail to stop the plot.

Read Book 2 of the Michelle Watson Thriller series for an exciting story set in the chaotic and corrupt country of Venezuela.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/12/22.

Currently Free.

*A Necessary Kill: A Thriller (Adrian Hell Book 5) *




  








*An impossible target. A necessary kill.*

Adrian Hell returns in this explosive, nail-biting follow-up to Deadly Intent. He's on the run, cut off from his allies and hunted by the U.S government, who believe he was responsible for a devastating terrorist attack. Only he knows the truth behind the terrifying conspiracy, and the people involved want him silenced at all costs.

Out of options and out of time, he seeks help from his own kind, turning to a collection of eccentric yet lethal assassins to help him carry out the most important hit of his life.

As his toughest battle lies ahead, Adrian must be prepared to sacrifice everything to do what's necessary.

Winner of the 2015 Kindle Scout program, A Necessary Kill is the number one international bestseller from James P. Sumner. This exciting chapter in Adrian Hell's life shouldn't be missed, with readers describing it as "mind-blowing" and "an instant classic".


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/13/22.

Currently Free.

*Chaos and Retreat: First book in a sprawling science-fiction trilogy (The Navscar Trilogy 1) *




  








A vastly superior alien race boils out of the galactic core, bent on expansion into Human and Sumerian space. Giant sun ships annihilate everything the Alliance can bring against them.

Only Regent Cordez, of the SouthAm trading block, has a plan to stop the invaders. He ferries in the agile minds of the Mersa, from a previously isolated quarantine planet, and makes contact with the Druani, an ancient and elusive race that inhabits the fringes of the galaxy. Research teams leap generations to find the technology they need, working out of the giant Prometheus base on one of the moons of Neptune.

But still the people of Earth are forced back, until their planet is on fire from end to end, until Prometheus discovers that humanity’s ideas about its origins are all wrong. It is the ultimate shock – and the new beginning they need.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*TRANSCENDENCY ONLINE: A Modern GameLit Thriller (TRAON Book 1)*




  








Ready Player One meets The Fault in our Stars

A dying girl.

A player with a strange case of complete amnesia.

A game designer with a tragic secret at the core of his latest creation.

A game unlike any other before.

A world watching.

Welcome to Transcendency Online.

Only one player can win!

A sci-fi GameLit epic with a human core. The book contains light elements of LitRPG.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Moon: A Page-Turning Space Horror Tale of Survival *




  








Davlok Asterian has to survive for 6 days and nights on the moon Kellora-5, and then he'll be free.

Kellora-5 is empty, so this shouldn't be a problem.

However, Davlok soon learns that even the quietest moons can come alive at night.


From the editor:

Dead Moon is a survival Space Horror in the mode of Aliens, Enemy Mine and The Thing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Chewed Head (Mysteries and Vampires of Madgate Book 1) *




  








When his brother’s corpse washes ashore near the family’s manor, Edward is asked to solve the murder by his father.

Yet the wounds on the body suggest his cursed sister did it.

No one in the vampire city of Madgate can transform into a monstrous wolf, except her.

Even if Elizabeth loved the victim, she doesn’t remember everything she does.

Her mind remains shattered after a traumatic event.

If Edward wants to protect his sister from his father’s wrath, he best solve the mystery quick.

Still, a terrible question lingers long after he’s first inspected the corpse.

How can his father be so sure the body belonged to his brother when they never found the head?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wolfe Trap (A Clay Wolfe / Port Essex Mystery Book 1) *




  







Clay Wolfe is a former Boston homicide detective who has left the police department to return home to Maine to care for his elderly grandfather and open a private detective agency. Haunted by being orphaned at an early age, and jaded by the corruption of the big city, Clay is happy to hit pause and investigate minor crimes. When he is hired to find out who sold the drugs that killed a six-month-old baby girl, he has no idea of the evil that he is going to uncover in the underbelly of his hometown. Wolfe Trap is a thrilling ride set in a small Maine town with rich characters and shocking plot twists that will keep the reader rapt until the final pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Better Left Unsaid: Gripping Mystery Suspense Tale and Part of the Crime After Time Collection *




  








Better Left Unsaid: Gripping Mystery Suspense Tale and Part of the Crime After Time Collection*Revenge... best served with a twist!(From the bestselling author of Skewed, Raveled, and Circled!)*

Ex-con Jeff Dagen, now an Instagram-famous youth counselor, mumbles the name of a murder victim in his sleep. Pressed by his fiancée, he claims ignorance, but reporter Jenna Naismith suspects him of lying and vows to find out why. Soon enough, startling links between Jeff and the murder victim come to light, and new questions arise about a matchless diamond that disappeared the night of the murder.

Aided by her posse—a realtor with a gambling addiction, a fitness instructor with a shadowy past, and Jeff's worried fiancée—Jenna solicits the assistance of the spirited detective who investigated the murder fifteen years earlier. But as Jenna immerses herself in a rollicking world of corruption and double identities, hidden forces play games behind the scenes and upend her life even more than the original mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shot Clock: an absolutely gripping mystery and suspense thriller (The Fighting Detective Book 2) *




  








A hit-and-run victim lies shattered on the road. The brutal murder of a famous sports coach sends shock waves through the city. With enough suspects to fill a stadium, Detective Jack Lisbon must race against time to find a cold and calculated killer.

After years of waiting, the struggling Scorpions basketball franchise is finally knocking on the door of its first ever championship title. The community of Yorkville is united behind the home team, spirits are high.
But with the playoffs in sight, their coach Dale Collins is mowed down in broad daylight. The killers leave no trace – no DNA, no prints, no clues, nothing.

Ex-boxer DS Jack Lisbon and his partner DC Claudia Taylor must unravel dark secrets and long-standing grudges to peel back the layers of this baffling mystery. If those obstacles aren't enough, Jack has to battle his own personal demons that threaten to cripple him at every turn.

With the long list of suspects all harboring a motive, Detectives Lisbon and Taylor pull no punches to find the killers.

Justice served with a side order of vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Victim of a Delusional Mind: A Dark and Disturbing Thriller (Private Investigators Troy and Eva Winters Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








Tragedy enters the quaint coastal town of New Haven, Oregon when the recently released convict, Ross Conrad, vows to make good on a ten-year-old threat. Private Investigators, Troy and Eva Winters take on the case when they realize their good friend, Jasmine, is the object of his delusional obsession.

When the threat becomes deadly and Jasmine turns up missing, Troy and Eva go on the hunt for Ross and his captive. The chase leads them from the Oregon coast to the dense forest of Puget Sound, Washington. Following clues and evidence of bodies left behind, Troy and Eva must find Jasmine before her time runs out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/13/22.

Currently Free.

*Operation Forager: 1944 Battle for Saipan, Invasion of Tinian, and Recapture of Guam (WW2 Pacific Military History Series)*




  








“History buffs and newbie history buffs alike will love this book.” —Reviewer.

A gripping account of one of the most daring—and disturbing—operations in the Pacific war.

From the heavy fighting in Saipan to the securing of Tinian and Guam, the Pacific war left its profound mark in this sheltered corner of the world, which would be felt for several decades to come. Caught in the center of a vicious struggle between two superpowers, these islands would form an unconventional battleground for US forces and the Japanese Navy.

This book offers you a new look at the WWII Pacific Theater, providing an enlightening glimpse into the battles and campaigns during the Allied offensive. With a breakdown of three significant US campaigns:

● Battle for Saipan, since the fall of the Marshall Islands a few months earlier, both sides prepared for an American onslaught against the Marianas and Saipan in particular.

● Invasion of Tinian, is the incredible account of the assault on Tinian. Located just under six miles southwest of Saipan. This was the first use of napalm and the “shore to shore” concept.

● Recapture of Guam, offers a gripping retelling of the recapture of the Japanese-held island of Guam, captured by the Japanese in 1941 during one of the first Pacific campaigns of the War.

Each of these momentous operations are fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.

This brilliant book sheds light on this often-overlooked facet of WWII, providing students, history fans, and World War II buffs alike with a captivating breakdown of history and combat that defined the US offensive in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/14/22.

Currently Free.

*Daisy's Run: The Clockwork Chimera Book 1 *




  








Rudely yanked from cryo-sleep to find herself among a crew of modded humans in deep space, and on a burning spaceship, no less, Daisy's world just got a whole lot more complicated. And it was only going to get worse.

As if the creepy cyborg and the mechanically-enhanced human crew weren’t bad enough, what was supposed to be a simple flight home to Earth was going horribly wrong. A deadly plot was unfolding. One that could jeopardize the entire human race. And Daisy found herself stuck in the middle

It wasn’t her job, saving the world, and she sure as hell didn’t want it. But the tough young woman didn’t have a choice. But with Daisy reluctantly coming to the rescue, did humanity even stand a chance?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Earth Warden : An Epic Sci Fi Adventure (The Earth Warden Saga Book 1) *




  








The Wardens are our planet's last line of defence.
Powerful warriors, they stand firm against every threat humanity faces.
It’s more than just a career – it’s a sacred calling…
But it comes with a very short life expectancy.
Lord Kreon, Warden of the First Circle, has a problem.
He’s been forced to kill another apprentice, and he’s rapidly running out of candidates. In fact, there is precisely one left…
Raised on modern-day Earth, Tristan knows nothing of the wider galaxy.
He’s been fighting just to survive, ever since the day his dad left for work – and never came home.
He’s always believed that there was more to life. That he could make a difference.
He’s about to discover that what you don’t know can not only hurt you, it can tear your world apart!
Join Tris, as he’s catapulted into a universe beyond his wildest imagination. Where bizarre aliens threaten mankind, genetically engineered assassins lurk in the shadows, and the mysterious Wardens live by an ancient code…
Of sacrifice.

Fans of Firefly and The Expanse will love this fast-paced and action-packed space opera. Buckle up, brace yourself, and download Earth Warden today!

*Please note: This book was previously published under the pen name Tony James Slater*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Highland Fire (Guardians of the Stone Book 1) *




  








*"Magical from the very start." —InD'Tale Reviews *
*Embark on a journey into magical Medieval Scotland, to a time when the shadowy Picts are in peril of vanishing from the annals of history, and Scotland itself will arise as a nation from the ashes of betrayal.*


A Clash of Clans.
From the Borderlands to the Highlands, Scotland's seven kingdoms are in conflict. Struggling to unite the kingdoms altogether, King David seeks an alliance with the fierce, but reclusive mountain Scot, Aidan dun Scoti. But only one woman will tempt Aidan—the accursed beauty whose father once betrayed his clan.
Love and Betrayal.
She has been offered a choice: Kill the dun Scoti or lose your only beloved son. Offered in marriage by David of Scotia as a guise for peace and cursed by Aidan's people for the sins of her father, Lìleas MacLaren is the one woman Aidan believes he is immune to. She is also the one woman who could bring the chieftain to his knees.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ravenglass Chronicles: Episodes one to eleven of the coming-of-age epic fantasy serial (The Collected Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Kat is heir to a brutal empire...

...but the last thing she wants to do is rule.

When the day she’s been dreading finally arrives, she is torn between her royal duties and a magical destiny.

Who are the Guardians?

What do her mysterious dreams mean?

Who killed her father?

How deep do the secrets run and who is pulling the strings?

Will Kat choose true love and risk certain war, or accept an arranged marriage with a man three-times her age?

With only a wyvern and a messenger boy as her friends, Kat is forced to embark on a magical adventure to seek out the mysterious Guardians.

Inspired by the tarot and set in a rich medieval world, this collection brings together the first eleven episodes of The Ravenglass Chronicles.

You’ll love this coming-of-age epic because everyone loves hidden magic, adventure, and forbidden love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lost Souls ParaAgency and the Three Witches of Burberry: (Romantic Paranormal Mystery #1) *




  








Sweet romance. Witchy Mystery. Cozy good times.

Family legacies are a curse!

Welcome to the Lost Souls ParaAgency, where agents work together to ensure the safety of humans and to prevent exposure of the paranormal community.

The Assignment—stop witches from creating magical chaos in the small town of Burberry, South Carolina.

There’s no dead body… yet. And there won’t be if Lex Dimas takes this assignment. Forced to take on the occasional paranormal case by his manipulative grandfather, he’d prefer to spend his days striking deals in the boardroom. Instead, he’s stuck in small town Burberry searching out witches who intend to harm the unsuspecting townspeople. Only, he doesn’t come upon a group of hateful witches—instead he finds a sweeter-than-peach-pie tea shop owner who wouldn’t harm anyone.

Amira Walker and her two sisters come from a long line of witches who harness the power of emotional manipulation. But the Walker girls aren’t interested in fulfilling their witchy destinies, much to the chagrin of their three powerful aunts. When Lex shows up, Amira mistakenly believes he's spelled by the aunts in a love match attempt. To her mixed delight and disappointment, she discovers he’s there to apprehend a paranormal villain.

As Burberry becomes a hotbed of magical activity, Lex is sure Amira’s youngest sister is to blame. It’ll be up to Amira to prove her sister’s innocence and help Lex find the true culprit. Can they survive malicious witchcraft and come together as a paranormal investigative team before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*New York Cheesecake Chaos (MURDER IN THE MIX Book 8 ) *




  








A baker who sees the dead. One too many suitors. And a killer. Living in Honey Hollow can be murder.

A laugh out loud COZY MYSTERY by New York Times Bestseller Addison Moore. Each book in the series can be read individually so dive on in!

My name is Lottie Lemon and I see dead people. Okay, so I rarely see dead people, mostly I see furry creatures of the dearly departed variety, who have come back from the other side to warn me of their previous owners impending doom.
My ex has landed in Honey Hollow all the way from New York where I last saw his sorry mug. As if that wasn’t bad enough, he’s brought along his girlfriend whom he has no problem disregarding as he does his best to woo me back. To make matters worse, a famous author has come to town to do a signing at the library and I have the unfortunate luck of stumbling upon yet another body. And this time, I have a couple of suspects from New York that I’d rather let off the hook than investigate. Someone just might get away with murder.

Lottie Lemon has a brand new bakery to tend to, a budding romance with perhaps one too many suitors, and she has the supernatural ability to see the dead—which are always harbingers for ominous things to come. Throw in the occasional ghost of the human variety, a string of murders, and her insatiable thirst for justice, and you’ll have more chaos than you know what to do with.
Living in the small town of Honey Hollow can be murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*High Heels Are Murder (Josie Marcus Book 2) *




  








Mystery shopper Josie Marcus stumbles onto another murder when a sleazy shoe salesman is killed right after she gets him canned…

Josie finally has her life back on track. Not only is the single mom dating the best (and hottest) barista in the St. Louis suburb of Maplewood, but also her boss just assigned her a coveted gig—mystery shopping the Soft Shoe. The exclusive store is a shoe lover’s dream, but its top seller, Mel Poulaine, is a waking nightmare. His hands-on fascination with feet goes far beyond professional interest. Josie’s scathing report kills Mel’s career…but later that night, someone kills Mel himself.

Josie’s determined to stay out of it. But when Cheryl Malmy, daughter of Josie’s nosiest neighbor, becomes a suspect, Josie’s mom begs her to investigate. She’s shocked by what she uncovers. It turns out “Perfect Cheryl” has more than a few dirty secrets in her closet, drawing Josie deeper into the seedy suburban underbelly. But can she trip up a killer who always seems to be one step ahead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Strong Motive: Elizabeth Strong Mystery Book 1 (Elizabeth Strong Mysteries) *




  








She rose from the ashes of her past.
Now someone wants to throw her back into the fire.
In the small town of Silverton, Ohio, crime runs big. Court advocate, Elizabeth Strong, knows this all too well and doing everything she can to stop it. She has devoted her life to helping women escape dangerous, narcissistic men. She did it herself years ago sending a man to prison. And he’s had plenty of time to plot his revenge.
While helping a prominent woman navigate the court system, Elizabeth falls prey to a mysterious stalker and Detective Martinez is assigned to her case. When it becomes clear that her client is the target of a murder for hire, Elizabeth and Martinez team up to catch the killer. The client’s husband is rich, connected, and the number one suspect. Is he also sending Elizabeth a message to back off?
Although the one man Elizabeth fears is still behind bars, Martinez suspects he’s somehow involved. It wouldn’t be the first time a prison inmate got to someone on the outside. As the evidence builds in her client’s case, the danger escalates in her own. The tangled web connecting the two together begins to unravel and it’s soon realized nothing is ever as it seems...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Chicago Jazz: A Detective Tony Alfano Thriller *




  







Book 1 - Chicago Swing, is a 2016 Global Ebook Award Winner. In Chicago, during the hot summer of 1933, Detective Tony Alfano is stunned by the violent and seemingly senseless death of a young Italian woman. Her body, discovered in the pit of a construction site, bears the marks of obscene torture and cruelty. As the weeks pass and the Chicago World’s Fair excitedly anticipates the celebrated arrival of Mussolini’s aerial armada of twenty-four flying boats, more murdered and brutalized bodies are discovered. Are the victims connected to this spectacular event or is this the work of a deranged psychopath? Alfano and his sergeant have only days to find the answer - and the killer - before Mussolini’s fascist air fleet arrives from Italy and lands on the waters of Lake Michigan. Will Alfano find and stop the murderer before they can kill again? Or, will the Century of Progress World’s Fair be forced to close due to fear, international politicians, and Chicago politics? Everything is on Alfano’s shoulders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Butcher's Son (Ian Quinn Book 2)*




  








For one man, the past will never stay buried.
Ian Quinn has spent his life protecting children from the monsters that live among us. As a Child Protection Officer, Ian places their lives above his own, and has no qualms about getting his hands dirty when it comes to protecting those who can't protect themselves. Years ago, Ian was unable to protect his own daughter when she was killed, and has channeled the anger and sadness into his vocation. Ian has tried to bury his past. But the past is far from done with him.
Ian's own father left years ago, leaving Ian and his sister alone. But out of the blue Ian is called by an attorney, claiming his father has recently died and named Ian in his will. Ian had assumed his father was long dead, and confused as to what he could possibly be needed for. When Ian goes to the lawyer's office, he is given three items:
The first is a key.
The second is a deed to his grandfather's old butcher shop.
The Third is a letter from his from his father that reads simply and cryptically:
"Sorry for everything, son, but it's your burden now."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE GIRL WHO KNEW TOO MUCH: A Suspenseful Action-Packed Thriller*




  








"a gritty, action-packed thrill ride of plot twists, foreign intrigue, blackmail, and murder." - Maurice Possley, Pulitzer Prize winning journalist

“This book will grab you and not let you go until the last page has turned." – Donald J. Hurzeler, Amazon bestselling author

A homeless mom overdoses. Her ten-year-old daughter, Riley, is whisked away by a corrupt social worker . . . along with any records the little girl ever existed. Fate catapults Riley into a dangerous, clandestine world of corruption and blackmail. What she learns could jeopardize a covert Russian operation, headquartered right in Washington, D.C., targeting the United States.

Riley knows too much. She must be eliminated.

Time is running out. Riley must try to outrun and outsmart Agent Nika Rolinska—fiction’s most shocking, ruthless new villain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One Way (Sam Archer Book 5) *




  








NYPD Detective Sam Archer is on his way home on a Sunday afternoon in New York City. He’s been out of the field for over three months due to a broken ankle and a serious bout of pneumonia from a previous case, but has just been given the all clear for a return to duty, starting tomorrow. Archer takes a seat on a bench in the Upper West Side, enjoying a cold drink and soaking up the last remaining sun of the day.

Then he sees something totally unexpected.

Two men are crossing the street in front of him, heading quickly towards a group climbing into a car. Both men are armed with pistols.

And all hell breaks loose.

Shouting a warning and racing to their aid, a ferocious gunfight erupts, shattering the peaceful afternoon. Archer and the group are forced to flee uptown in the strangers’ vehicle, their ambushers giving chase. With their tyres blown out and the car crashing, the group have no choice but to take refuge in a Harlem tenement block, situated in one of the most dangerous areas in the city. Their ambushers are right on their heels and seal off the building, preventing the NYPD from getting close as they start to arrive.

Archer and the others are trapped in the building with their attackers.

Hiding out with the group from the car in an apartment upstairs, Archer starts to piece together the situation. The people he’s with are US Marshals, protecting a witness, a nine year old girl. Clearly, someone out there is desperate to kill her.

But as they barricade themselves in and wait for back-up, none of them realise the full extent of the danger they are in.

Others are on their way to the building, ruthless trained killers who won’t leave until the girl is dead. As the scores of NYPD and Marshals on the street desperately try to figure out how they can get to their people inside, Archer and the Marshals must fight to stay alive against increasingly hopeless odds, running out of ammunition, chances and time.

Unarmed and totally unprepared, Archer is thrown back into the fray; either kill or be killed. As they encounter the enemy, suffer casualties and Archer learns who this child witness really is, two things become abundantly clear.

There’s only one way in or out of the building.

And it appears there’s only one way this can end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead in Their Tracks: A Mitch Kearns Combat-Tracker, Black-Ops Thriller Book (Mitch Kearns Combat Tracker Series 1) *




  








A former soldier settles into post-combat life, happy to train others rather than fight.

Then a visitor from his past seeks him out for help and protection.

But this mission is about more than personal security - it’s a race to save America.

Combat tracker Mitch Kearns is well past his glory days and spends his time teaching the feds how to pursue fugitives on the run. Fresh out of teaching a class for his fellow FBI agents, he runs into his mentor’s daughter, who’s in possession of plans to obliterate the U.S. Mitch then faces an impossible task: get her to the authorities before hardened mercenaries can kill them. Cornered and desperate, they’re left with no choice but to escape into the Arizona desert. Mitch uses every evasive technique in his arsenal, but nothing works, and their pursuers seem unstoppable. Can Mitch beat the clock or will their adversaries annihilate them and end democracy forever?

Fans of Bourne, Reacher and The Gray Man are raving about this lightning-paced thriller. Find out why readers applaud Sawyer’s realism and say this book kept them coming back for more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/14/22.

Currently Free.

*Deadly Harvest: A Mitch Kearns Combat Tracker Military Thriller (Mitch Kearns Combat Tracker Series Book 5) *




  








In this fast-paced story in the Mitch Kearns Combat Tracker Series, Mitch tests his physical and mental endurance during an extended wilderness survival course with his Special Forces unit which culminates in a thrilling showdown between Mitch and two notorious bear poachers.

Taking place in south-central Idaho, Deadly Harvest displays author JT Sawyer’s inside knowledge of bushcraft, mantracking, and living off the land.

This exciting novella is set eight years before Dead In Their Tracks and is a must-read for any fan of the Mitch Kearns series, or an ideal starting point for new readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Bodies, Baddies, and a Crabby Tabby (A Bliss Bay Village Mystery Book 1)*




  








SECOND EDITION - June 2021
Ideal for the beach, or curling up on the couch with a duvet and a cuppa, the Bliss Bay Village Mystery Series will take you sleuthing with no strong profanity, violence, or sex!
Murder in an English village. Unsolved mysteries. An empty-nester longing for a quiet life. What could possibly go wrong?
Megan Fallon is in a pickle. As if empty-nest syndrome wasn't bad enough, she's joined the ranks of the unemployed, and her fiancé’s run off with her hairdresser.
In desperate need of a change of scene, she heads back to her childhood village home for some long-overdue friends and family time. Things are looking up until members of the community start getting bumped off at an alarming rate, and Megan finds herself at the heart of an investigation that has her suspecting everyone.
As she becomes involved in the hunt for a murderer, it’s not long before she finds out that some of the villagers are harbouring shocking secrets...
Will you guess whodunnit?
This is a clean, lighthearted, mystery read with no strong profanity, violence, or sex, and is written in British English.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Peril at Pumpkin Hill (Inn Vermont Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Trying to juggle everyday responsibilities along with holiday tasks…
Can be murder.
It’s Christmastime, and the entire town of Williamsbridge, Vermont looks like a snowy New England postcard. The Inn on Pumpkin Hill is booked solid, and its sure to be a busy season for Eloise Murphy and her mother, with all the local festivities that are planned for the holidays.
Eloise does her best to juggle her innkeeping duties with her job as a reporter, and secret advice columnist, at the local newspaper. When a body turns up, she joins forces with her oldest friend, to solve the mystery in time for Christmas.
Will the daring duo save the day? Or will the killer strike again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*D for Daisy (The Blind Sleuth Mysteries Book 1) *




  








World War II. During the attacks on Berlin in the winter of 1943-44, wave after wave of British bombers swept over northern Europe and dropped their lethal loads on the German capital. A fair percentage of the bombers would fail to return from these operations, and RAF planners calculated the life expectancy of the airmen in weeks rather than months.
Therefore it did not seem strange when a Lancaster named D-Daisy landed at its base in England after a bombing run, and a member of the crew was found dead.
However, one person soon came to the conclusion that this man had been murdered. And the person who discovered this happened to be blind since birth. Her name was Daisy and she was the victim’s wife. She was very blonde and very pretty; also very young. Therefore, no one would listen to her. So she was going to have to find the murderer on her own.
“Using the carefully plotted twists and turns of the murder mystery, throwing in a highly unconventional blind sleuth with her very own take on the world, Nick Aaron lifts the genre to a more thoughtful level.” — The Weekly Banner
This 62k novel is a stand-alone Blind Sleuth Mystery
The concept of this series is simple: the sleuth is a blind woman, and she solves a mystery in each novel. All these stand-alone mysteries taken together form an overview of the half-century between World War II and the fall of the Berlin Wall, and narrate the life story of Daisy Hayes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder on the High Sea (The Blind Sleuth Mysteries Book 5) *




  








In 1960 Daisy Hayes was asked to replace a physiotherapist on an ocean liner, for just one round trip to New York, at very short notice. Before she knew it she was sailing on the RMS Histria, in the thick of the life on board. With the intrigues and love triangles going on around her, she marveled at the potential for murderous plots on such a voyage. “It’s a good thing,” she told the ship’s detective, “that a liner at sea is the worst place for killing someone. Too confined to do it undetected, and you can’t get away afterwards.”

Then one day at dawn a corpse was found floating on the open ocean ahead of the Histria. The ship came to a lumbering halt, a lifeboat was sent out to retrieve the dead body, and while some early birds watched from the rails, it was hoisted on board. And the corpse turned out to be that of a first-class passenger.

Impossible! Or isn’t it? Our favorite blind sleuth could hardly wait to find out.
“Daisy is confronted with an ‘impossible crime’ mystery on the high sea. Once again she keeps her cool and approaches the matter in a rational manner. Yet isn’t the greatest mystery of all the boundless expanse of the ocean?” — The Weekly Banner
This 52k novel is a stand-alone Blind Sleuth Mystery


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Desiderata Stone (The Blind Sleuth Mysteries Book 6) *




  








A Mystery Spanning Millennia Daisy Hayes was a sculptress, and blind since birth. In 1964 a French priest came to visit her at the collective studio in north London where she worked. He was fascinated by the impaired artist and told her, “There’s this program at the Vatican Museums, where people like you get an opportunity to study archaeological artifacts by touch. Are you interested?” — “Of course, mon Père!”


In AD 64 a blind masseuse working at the baths in Rome overheard some important men preparing to set fire to the city and seize power. When they found out that she knew too much, they had her arrested and tried to eliminate her. She decided she had to leave a message revealing the plot, and did everything she could to save her hide.


So, as a Vatican intern 1900 years later, Daisy uncovered a mysterious message from antiquity: the Desiderata stone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The High Life of Simone St. Lo (The St. Lo Series Book 1) *




  








An engaging story of how the resilient powers of joy and beauty allow one young woman to escape the quagmire of an emotionally unstable birth-family and learn to love the delights of one she builds for herself.

At twenty-five, Simone Martin secretly inherits the title ‘Countess of St. Lo’! Along with this entry into the peerage, kept secret from her deeply troubled family, comes an ancient estate in France, complete with a constantly crumbling castle, a slice of fly-fishing paradise, a few acres of lousy orchards and an array of colorful staff that keep her on her toes.

With wild-spirits, high hopes and the aid of her ferocious French paternal-grandmother and down to earth farm-family roots, this young woman takes on kooky French society, murderous neighbors and an odd batch of neurotically inclined villagers. Taking help from what could be dubious sources, Simone’s plan to turn her Euro-sucking legacy into a thoroughly modern, money-making machine will need a marketing-miracle and an assortment of divine interventions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*KILLING STREAK (Jack Fariel Denver Mysteries Book 1) *




  







Lost love, dangerous secrets . . . and murder.

Killing Streak, the first installment in Merit Clark’s award-winning Denver-based mysteries, takes homicide detective Jack Fariel on an unexpected detour into his own troubled past.

A shooting in a neighborhood of million-dollar homes at first appears to be a straightforward case for Jack’s return to homicide after medical leave. When a young man’s body is found, Jack is eager to get back to work and determined to find answers.

Successful businessman Evan Markham is rich, handsome, and pissed when someone leaves a dead body in his guest house. He’ll use every shred of power and influence he’s accumulated to control the investigation.

Because Evan has a past he doesn’t want his wife—or the police—to find out about. Jack has a past too—with Evan’s wife.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Revenge: Book 1, The Redemption Series *




  








"Compelling storyline. Believable characters with great banter." -Bookzilla (Top 1000 Reviewer)

Jake Bryant's best friend was murdered . . .

His family will be next.

Jake won't let that happen!

Jake Bryant, a former Chicago PD detective, rushes home after his best friend is killed. Determined to find the murderer, he starts his own investigation into Tom's death. However, the case is complicated by a motorcycle gang, drugs, and Jake's feelings for Tom's widow.

But Jake has bigger problems when the police set the killer free- who then decides to silence Tom's family as well. Now Jake is faced with the ultimate dilemma. Does he trust a broken system to protect Tom's family? Or does he seek his own brand of justice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Save The Girls:: Thriller (THE JAMIE AUSTEN THRILLERS Book 1) *




  








Three hundred girls are missing. Jamie Austen is the only one who can save them.
Who wants to read a gripping, page turning spy thriller with a female heroine? The series must be good. Since it's been #1 in ten different countries.

America's beloved heroine, Jamie Austen, is a CIA operative tasked with infiltrating sex trafficking rings and rescuing girls from some of the most ruthless and violent organizations in the world. When Jamie's assignment takes her to Belarus, she must find three hundred girls who have gone missing. It's a race against time as only Jamie can save them.

The girls thought they were signing up to become mail order brides in America. A Turkish Oligarch is behind the scheme. Instead of getting on plane and flying to America, the girls are taken to Russia and the Middle East.

Award winning author, Terry Toler, tells this gripping story that will keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sub-Sahara *




  








In this military thriller, a freak storm reveals a city hidden deep under the largest sand dunes of the Sahara.

A silver pyramid at the centre of the city is emitting a strange energy signal.

The race is on to secure the energy source and other treasures of the city.

James Cavill and his team of private Special Forces are charged to get there first and secure the treasure for the benefit of all humanity – little do they know what they’ve just walked into…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/15/22.

Currently Free.

*AESOP: A Matti Baker Thriller *




  








Private contractor Matti Baker's personal quest is to keep America safe. With unwavering loyalty, she was trained to assist government and outside agencies in identifying, locating, and eliminating individuals and nations that pose as threats to the United States. Baker navigates through assignments, that on surface, appear to have no connection. Ultimately Baker finds out that they are all intertwined and will trigger global destruction if not stopped. While sacrificing to keep her family hidden and safe; Baker enlists the help of her best friend and closest colleagues to eradicate double agents.

Whether in Texas, California, the Middle East, or even the foothills of Montana, Baker finds herself in the center of world domination. She keeps her wits about her and those that are lucky enough to be in her inside circle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/16/22.

Currently Free.

*Burnout *




  








Cutter Dunn was born a ghost. Unchipped and unregistered, he exists as a nonperson, living off-the-grid, unrecognized by the facial recognition software built into every smart glass device that provides everyone with everything they want and need. According to the official system, he doesn't even exist.

He has the skills and out-of-the-box perspective to design the nuts-and-bolts mechanism for the next generation of driverless shipping vehicles. He's also the kind of person that a massively wealthy and corrupt corporation can exploit and make disappear without a trace. For good measure, they also erased his home settlement of Amenity, bulldozing the dwellings, scattering the residents. And that was their big mistake.

Because Cutter knows they can't track what they can't trace. And they won't know what he's planning until it hits them.

Burnout is a new stand-alone science fiction thriller by masters of storytelling, Sean Platt and Johnny B. Truant. If you like movies like Falling Down and Snatch, then you'll love Burnout.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dark Creatures: A fast paced urban fantasy thriller (The Dark Creatures Saga Book 1) *




  








As a young girl, Narissa Knight never imagined that in her mid-twenties she would be an amateur vampire hunter. But that was before her father was murdered leaving her as an orphan in the care of a shadowy government agency.

Having spent the last ten years trying – and failing – to track down the vampire that killed her father, Narissa resorts to desperate measures to gain access to the secretive vampire world. She offers herself up as a meal to the bloodsucker elite.

Calin Sheridan’s new blood donor is unlike anyone he has ever met, but as his suspicions about her true motivations grow, it becomes clear he is not the only member of the Vampire Council taking an interest in her.

As the lies and secrets begin piling up, Narissa’s quarry turns the tables, and to survive she must unveil the most devastating secret of all.

Will the cost of retribution too high even for her?

Dark Creatures is perfect for fans of sassy heroines, moody vampires and fast-paced action with a dash of romance. Pick up your copy of Book 1 in the Dark Creatures Saga today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Wrong (A Cree Blue Psychic Eye Mystery Book 1) *




  








Dealing with ghosts is easy. It’s dealing with the living that keeps me hiding in the shadows.

Until Now.

No one knows how a record number of cold cases are solved in Billson, Mississippi. No one knows that my psychic abilities are responsible for providing the clues to solve these dead files. And certainly no one knows that I’m the person providing the tips to my godfather at the local PD.

That is until an attempt on my godfather’s life puts him in the ICU.

I'm willing to give up my anonymity to help solve this case if Detective Mason Spencer would only believe me, but convincing him proves harder than dealing with the dead.

With my godfather’s life hanging in the balance, I’m forced to work with one skeptical detective and one conniving criminal. My psychic gifts couldn’t save my parents, but I’m determined to unmask this perpetrator before he strikes again, killing the only family I have left.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death by Chocolate *




  







USA TODAY BESTSELLER!First book in the Death by Chocolate series Lindsay loves chocolate. It tastes good, it makes her feel good, it never cheats on her like her almost-ex-husband. It's her best friend. But someone wants her dead and uses her weak spot—chocolate—to try to murder her. Lindsay's only secret is the recipe for her chocolate chip cookies, but she is surrounded by neighbors with deadly secrets. Suddenly she finds herself battling poisoned chocolate, a psycho stalker, and a dead man who seems awfully active for a corpse. Her best friend and co-worker, Paula, dyes her blond hair brown, hides from everybody and insists on always having an emergency exit from any room. Secrets from Paula's past have come back to put lives in jeopardy.Determined to help Paula, Lindsay enlists the reluctant aid of another neighbor, Fred, an OCD computer nerd. In spite of his mundane existence, Fred possesses tidbits of knowledge about such things as hidden microphones, guns, the inside of maximum security prisons and how to take someone down with a well-aimed kick to his chin. As Lindsay battles the elusive stalker, poisoned chocolate, and the dead man, she will need more than a chocolate fix to survive. But that’s always a good start.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder at the Stage Door: A Sadie Brown Mystery *




  








In 1900, the San Diego Gaiety Theater burned to the ground killing a vaudeville promoter. Was it an accident or a murder? The SDPD ruled it an accident. Hesperia, the theater's resident ghost, saw the whole thing, but she's not talking.

In 1920, a friend of Sadie Brown has received an anonymous note accusing him of murder and setting fire to the Gaiety Theater to cover it up. Sadie's quick to help her friend and is once again drawn into a murder mystery — this time with an assortment of retired, ego-driven vaudeville performers as suspects. And did I say they were quirky? Yes, you bet they are.

Everything comes to a head during a reunion at the famous Fitzhugh Horse Racing estate. Sadie Brown is a strong female character, but she’s not a sleuth. She is however frightfully nosey and will take the reader on a fun romp to discover clues to the killer’s identity. Sadie’s no dummy, but by the end, she’ll be as surprised as you when she comes face to face with the killer.

Set in 1900 and 1920 San Diego, Del Mar, and Bonsall, California, the novel has just the right amount of fun history and humor. Readers of Louise Penny, Jacqueline Winspear, and Agatha Cristie will find this a fun read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Over Easy (A Sunny Side Up Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








Murder has never been this easy…

When Sunny Charles arrives in small-town Parfait, Florida, the last thing she expects is a note from her aunt instructing her to take control of the famous Sunny Side Up Café. After going through a vicious divorce, losing her entire life savings, and, oh yeah, having the Russian mob on her tail, Sunny’s willing to give it a shot, even if it means trying her hand at cooking.

Let’s face it, eggs over easy aren’t exactly ‘easy’ to make, but they beat facing off against armed men with guns. All things considered, her first day in the café goes well, that is, until one of the customers, a food vlogger, tries her aunt’s eggs over easy and drops dead on the spot. Sunny’s set to lose the café unless she can prove her innocence. But with a handsome chef as a distraction, the creeping suspicion she’s being watched, and a detective on her case, she’s got her work cut out for her.

Can Sunny solve the mystery before the murderer stops her? Find out in this funny starter in a brand new cozy mystery series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Inside Voices: A captivating mystery with a touch of romance *




  








A series of disturbing premonitions. A massacre unleashed. A new beginning with a challenge.
Plagued by visions from childhood, never did Penny Osborn expect it would lead to her witnessing the massacre of her high school classmates first-hand, followed by the coldblooded murder of her father, on the same day.
Two years later, she lives in a remote village in Alaska with what’s left of her family, believing she would be safe here.
She was wrong.
Penny’s premonitions return; dark, disturbing, and deeply connected.
They’ve also brought her an unexpected task, to raise an abandoned polar bear cub found at the scene of a grisly murder.
Encouraged by new friends, as well as an ever-strengthening bond between herself and bear cub, Fjord, Penny must tear down her protective walls to harness the true scope of her gift.
Or will she forever be a prisoner of her mind?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Body On The Beach (The Rejoiner Book 1) *




  






*These were supposed to be his golden years. But he’s much happier with something to do… like solve a murder.*

Former Detective Sergeant Norman Norman’s retirement is boring him to tears. So when he’s asked to assist an upcoming female DI and mentor a new team of misfits in a sleepy Welsh coastal town, he jumps at the opportunity to lend his expertise. But the training has barely begun when a woman’s corpse washes up on the sand.
With no reports of missing persons, DS Norman is stumped… until the post-mortem reveals a shocking hint to the culprit being local. But with a growing list of suspects who all have iron-clad alibis, the experienced cop and his fledgling team’s first case could be their last.
Will DS Norman’s reinvigorated career end in a fizzer, or can he help his young charges nab a devious killer?
A Body On The Beach is the fast-paced first book in The Rejoiner mystery series. If you like smart policemen, perfect British settings, and a complex web of clues, then you’ll love P.F. Ford’s captivating whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Offering (Serenity's Plain Secrets Book 12) *




  








Following a string of crimes and the murder of a young woman in a neighboring community, local authorities make an arrest, but do they have the right man? Sheriff Serenity Adams has her doubts and embarks on her own investigation to solve the case.

As Serenity delves into the corrupt lives of her counterparts, she discovers a web of deceit that leads her to a dysfunctional family and the evil past of a picture-perfect town. No one is telling Serenity the whole truth, and law enforcement is keeping their own secrets. The closer Serenity gets to unraveling the mystery, the more danger she must face. A race against time to save an innocent man turns into a fight for her own survival in this unexpected and heart-pounding installment of Serenity’s Plain Secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/16/22.

Currently Free.

*Dead Alive *




  








For Linus “Doc” Winehouse, the mission had begun much like any other mission for combat soldiers serving in Afghanistan. A routine search for a weapons cache. However, it would not remain so. Countless Taliban forces trap Doc’s squad in the deadliest battle they had ever experienced. Fighting alongside his brothers in combat, Doc wills himself through the most desperate of conditions for one objective, to keep them alive.

Stateside, ten-year-old Carston Thomas lives in an apartment situated on top of a small store like a top hat. He has a heart for helping the homeless and dreams of becoming a mountain climber, both of which his mama, Chloe Thomas, greatly disapproves. If Chloe’s volatile past had taught her anything it’s that the innocent is hurt and consumed right alongside the foolish. She couldn’t allow that to happen to her son – any more than it already had.

When Carston and Doc’s paths cross one day at the park, something in Doc’s troubled spirit from Afghanistan begins to shift. The torturous effects complicate Doc’s muddled plan to serve out the remainder of his life, however long that will be, in misery and self-sabotage. Carston is a constant and unrelenting annoyance. But when crime and gang activity threaten the boy’s front doorstep, Doc is not one to stand idly by. Facing his own demons had brought on a death-like suffering, but facing Carston and Chloe’s as well could be enough to finish him off. Or it could give him a friendship worth living for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/17/22.

Currently Free.

*The War of the Worlds *




  








The chilling novel account of a Martian invasion of London in the nineteenth century—a science fiction classic for all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Departures *




  








2021 FOREWORD INDIES AWARD FINALIST

"An absorbing, taut coming-of-age tale that grapples intelligently with mortality and liberty."—Kirkus Reviews

Tonight, seventeen-year-old Evalee is scheduled to die.

She's planned her celebration for weeks, and other than leaving her sister Gracelyn behind, she's ready. The Directorate says this is how it should be, and she trusts them, as all its citizens do. So tonight she dresses up, she has a party, and she dances. Then she goes to sleep for the last time ... except, the next morning, Evalee wakes up.

Gracelyn is a model Directorate citizen with a prodigious future ahead. If she could only stop thinking about the shuffling from Evalee's room on her departure morning. Even wondering if something went wrong is treasonous enough to ruin her. If she pulls at the thread, the entire careful life the Directorate set for her could unravel into chaos.

Swept away by rebels, Evalee must navigate a future she didn't count on in a new, untidy world. As the Directorate's lies are stripped away, she becomes determined to break Gracelyn free from its grasp—before Gracelyn's search for the truth proves her to be more unruly than she's worth to the Directorate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Serious Crimes: Policing Post-Apocalyptic Britain (Strike a Match Book 1) *




  








*Policing Post-Apocalyptic Britain.*

They called them Artificial Intelligences. Sentient viruses were closer to the truth. They spread throughout the world until every networked circuit was infected. Then they went to war. Millions died in the nuclear holocaust that brought an abrupt end to the AI’s brief reign of terror. Billions more succumbed to radiation, starvation, and disease. But millions survived, and they rebuilt.

Twenty years later, a ceremony is being held to mark the first transatlantic broadcast since The Blackout. The Prime Minister of Britain and two of the Presidents of the United States will speak to an audience of nearly ten million people. Not all are celebrating. Crime is on the rise, and power is once again a prize worth murdering for.

Ruth Deering, a new graduate from the police academy, doesn’t care about ancient history or current affairs. She only joined the force to escape the smog-infested city. Those hopes are dashed when she is assigned to the Serious Crimes Unit, commanded by the disgraced Sergeant Mitchell. Her first case seems like a simple murder, but the investigation uncovers a counterfeiting ring and a conspiracy that threatens to destroy their fragile democracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood Ever After: Book 1 of the Zombie Apocalypse Series *




  








They’re all dead, but not buried . . .

Seventeen-year-old Blinky is an unlikely candidate to survive the mass possession of the human race. Ever since his brother’s suicide, he’s been plagued by anxiety, but now he’s one of only a few people left in their right mind.

He needs to make the perilous journey home to find his parents, except the odds aren’t looking good. The undead roam the streets and his high school crush has the potential to turn deadly.

When he encounters other survivors who will do anything to cling to life, Blinky knows he must find the courage to trust himself to stay alive. But he doesn’t anticipate encountering the Deaija, the ancient spiritual demon behind this terrifying new world, or coming face to face with his dead brother . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Suicide Killer *




  








One soul for another. Two deadly secrets. A game begins.

Bobby Cotton’s mundane life is interrupted when he finds a dead body in Rusted Lakes Park. He is drawn to the girl for reasons he doesn’t understand and decides to hide his discovery from everybody.

When the dead girl speaks to Bobby, he sees it as his responsibility to protect her but ends up in an unusual love triangle. As she deteriorates, he must find new vessels for her to inhabit – or risk losing her forever.

Detective Gregory Burns wakes to a routine murder investigation, but when the killer contacts him, promising there will be other victims, Greg realizes there’s nothing routine about it. Burns’ home and work life blur as he tries to catch the killer and keep the secret phone calls from his wife and his colleagues.

Bobby’s descent into madness and Greg’s quest to solve the case no matter the consequences collide in a game only one can win.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Catch A Falling Star (Eden Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Missing treasure, criminals, cops, co-worker hostility, and the surprise appearance of an ex-lover — definitely not what mystery novelist Kate Rawlings expects when she accepts a summer teaching position at her alma mater in the peaceful college town of Eden, Kentucky.

Michael Mabry was Kate’s lover in college, but did she ever really know him? Thirty years later, he’s on the run from his partners in a Chicago museum heist in which a valuable ancient Indian artifact called the Shooting Star was stolen and two people killed. Michael escaped with the Star and his life, but he needs money to get out of the country. After so long, Eden should be the last place anyone would think to look for him, but his partners and an insurance investigator with his own agenda are hot on his trail. Kate finds herself suspected of involvement in the heist, but when a murder occurs in Eden, she also finds herself suspected of murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shadow Canyon (A Coyote Wells Mystery Book 2) *




  








Cozy mystery with a side of chocolate.

Exhausted from dealing with the annual Sun Bringer Festival, Gemma Channing and her ex, Lando Bonner, are hanging out at the beach, trying to recover from the three-day event when her longtime nemesis is found dead on the sand dunes. As rumors grow about Mallory's demise, many in Coyote Wells feel like Gemma is responsible.

Determined to find out who did it, Gemma goes into overdrive to find the real killer. With the help of Lando and her friends, they dig deeper into Mallory’s past, hoping to uncover all of her secrets. But they get more than they bargained for when the tables turn. The new theory brings a longtime mystery to the forefront, one that’s been hanging around for three decades…unsolved. What does it mean for the people in Coyote Wells when the secret’s uncovered? And will Gemma be able to figure things out before anyone else dies?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Murder Before Christmas (Charlie Kingsley Mysteries Book 1) *




  








If you've got a problem, Charlie Kingsley probably has a tea that’ll help make it right.

EXCEPT when it comes to love. She does NOT do love potions.

Not even for Courtney, her pregnant new client who showed up three weeks before Christmas seeking a love potion because her husband was cheating on her.

So, Courtney asked about poison, instead.

She said she was joking. That's what happens between wives and husbands. They get angry and talk about killing each other. They don't really mean it.

It seems to make sense ... until Courtney’s husband turns up dead on Christmas Eve.

He was poisoned, of course.

And who is the number one suspect? Courtney. Of course.

But did she actually do it? Or is she being set up?

It's up to Charlie to sort through all the twists and turns in a case that gets more complicated the deeper she digs.

Meet Charlie. Better known as “Aunt Charlie” from the award-winning Secrets of Redemption series. She's back, making teas and solving cases in this funny, twisty, cozy mystery series set in the 1990s in Redemption, Wisconsin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sam Reilly Collection *




  








The bestselling Sam Reilly Action and Adventure series!

The Last Airship

A long-lost airship with a deadly cargo. . .

In 1939 a secret airship departed Germany in the dark of night filled with some of the most influential people of its time, each carrying their most valuable possessions.

One such item amongst them was as dangerous as it was priceless.

The airship never reached its destination.

In present day, former Marine troubleshooter Sam Reilly discovers a missing clue about the lost airship, triggering a violent treasure hunt against the most dangerous and ruthless men in the world today. . .

. . . and time is running out.

The Mahogany Ship

An ancient shipwreck.
A pyramid half a mile below the sea.
And a puzzle that must be solved before it destroys humanity.

More than 200 years ago, the Emily Rose became shipwrecked on the southern coast of Australia. The survivors were forced to walk nearly a thousand miles through the unexplored land to reach the only established settlement, Sydney Cove.

Hundreds of miles into their journey they discovered something strange. Something that couldn’t possibly exist.

In present day, Sam Reilly and his team of ocean investigators are exploring the unknown cause of the widespread death of sea life within the Gulf of Mexico.

The two mysteries may just be entangled, and failure to solve them both will result in the greatest threat to ever face the human race.

Atlantis Stolen

A civilization stolen from the history books.
A billionaire’s obsession to unlock its secrets.
A brotherhood determined to hide the truth.

And time is running out.

Only a handful of people know what destroyed the ancient Atlanteans, whose very existence is a secret that they will kill to protect. Unfortunately, the very same catastrophe that destroyed that once proud civilization is drawing near once more.

The question is, can marine biologist Sam Reilly discover the truth in time to prevent it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sam Reilly Collection Volume 2*




  








Three complete novels in the Sam Reilly Action and Adventure series!

Rogue Wave

The offer – $20 billion split between four leading scientists on alternative energies to purchase and then squash their research lines, which include the recent discovery of a powerful new energy source capable of replacing mankind’s reliance on fossil fuels.

There’s no doubt their discovery is worth ten times that much. But will any one of them live if they refuse?

At the same time, the greatest technological advancement in warfare since the creation of the Atomic bomb has been discovered, and is being offered to the highest bidder.

There is just one problem though; the seller might no longer have any control of the weapon.

Can Sam Reilly weave his way through the web of industrial and political espionage before the human race loses its greatest fight for survival?

The Cassidy Project

In the middle of the Pacific Ocean in 1962, at the height of the cold war, the U.S. military experimented with electromagnetic pulses created by detonating high atmosphere nuclear bombs. The project was code named Starfish Prime. The primary objective was to develop the ability to produce an EMP with enough force to knock out an entire nation’s communications, rendering a retaliatory attack impossible.

The secondary objective, along with its consequences, was deemed too important to national security to ever be released.

In 1983 an American B52 Nuclear Bomber goes missing somewhere near the Bering Strait while delivering a secret cargo at the express order of President Ronald Reagan to an unmapped island. Present day, in the Weddell Sea off the coast of Antarctica, a woman wakes up on a cruise ship to discover she’s the only person left aboard, despite no apparent fault with the ship.

Sam Reilly, already on a rescue mission to Antarctica to save five French scientists, may be the only person standing in the way of the completion of The Cassidy Project.

The Nostradamus Equation

In 1562, Michel de Nostradamus led a small party on an expedition deep into the hostile Desert of Barbary, now known as the Sahara. Without any knowledge of what they might find, the small party had entered the vast desert in search of a miracle.

In the present day, Dr. Zara Delacroix enlists the help of Sam Reilly to hunt for answers about a book she believes was buried in the Sahara centuries earlier to protect humanity from some great catastrophe.

This ancient manuscript was named The Book of Nostradamus. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sam Reilly Collection Volume 3*




  








The next 3 novels in the Sam Reilly series!

Book 7: The Third Temple

A mystery wrapped in a myth about the origins of humanity.

A race to find an ancient pyramid hidden in plain sight.

A secret so dangerous its guardians will kill to protect it.

And an ancient covenant that might save the world, or destroy it completely.

In 1655 a group of explorers from the Emerald Star entered the Namibian Desert in search of an ancient relic rumored to be hidden in a secret temple. None of the crew ever returned – but stories of their mysterious demise continued to be told.

In the present-day Turkish subterranean city of Derinkuyu, a strange wooden placard is discovered floating in an old well. It’s covered in the script of a language long forgotten, but Sam Reilly has seen the text before. The words suggest an ancient race might still exist, and are in the process of building a new temple.

The question is – is it the same temple where Dr. Billie Swan is being held prisoner?

Book 8: The Aleutian Portal

A Russian cargo ship sinks in the shallow waters of the Bering Strait, and somehow vanishes without a trace.

In the Colorado Plateau Desert, a cowboy follows a river of sand into an undiscovered ruin.

A tunnel-boring operation between the Alaskan and Siberian peninsulas is stalled when its largest burrowing machine disappears into an abyss.

Sam Reilly leads a search and rescue mission for the missing ship and crew. What should be a simple operation quickly turns into something much more dangerous. He soon learns that all three strange events are irrevocably interwoven, and unlocking their connection may just hold the key to the survival of the human race.

Book 9: Code to Extinction

Extreme weather conditions are wreaking havoc on the world, and baffled scientists are unable to discover the cause.

The most powerful hurricane in history approaches New York, while at the same time atmospheric rivers flood Las Vegas.

Wildfires spread through Canada, and Europe is wracked by powerful earthquakes.

Most bizarre of all: a tempestuous mass of dark, foreboding sky seems to be spreading across the globe.

In Arizona, an astronomer tries to decipher the hidden message inside a thirteen-thousand-year-old megalithic stone, which just might hold the key to everything.

Can Sam Reilly and his unique team break the Code to Extinction?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sam Reilly Collection Volume 5*




  








Book 1: The Holy Grail

Fresh from his success with the search and rescue of the USS Omega Deep, Sam Reilly was looking forward to some much-needed rest.

Not everyone had the same idea though.

When a panicked man with purple eyes grabs him at gunpoint and takes him hostage, Sam knows that this is more than a mere ransom opportunity; this man is scared of something...

And Sam is going to have to find what it is if he wants to get out of this alive.

Book 2: The Phoenix Sanction

On board Phoenix Airlines Flight 318, Andrew Goddard awakens to discover the cockpit empty and all the passengers unconscious.

In the Colorado Monarch Mountains, an old gold miner discovers a fiendish stone mask sealed inside an obsidian chamber.

Sam Reilly has just three weeks to find out how the two unlikely events are connected, and the secret behind it might change everything we thought we knew about humanity.

Book 3: Habitat Zero

In the Pacific Ocean, a Silicon Valley magnate vacationing on his luxury motor yacht Carpe Diem, stumbles across a floating island of pumice.

Two weeks later, the motor yacht returns to its home port in San Diego on autopilot – but when it arrives, nobody disembarks.

Sam Reilly and his team are called in to investigate what happened on board Carpe Diem. But what at first appears to be a simple boating accident soon turns into a deadly game of international intrigue – sending America and Russia racing toward each other on an unavoidable collision course.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sam Reilly Collection Volume 6*




  






*Three complete novels in the Sam Reilly thriller series!*


The Hunt for Excalibur

On March 11, 2011, the Japanese fishing trawler, Hoshi Maru accidentally hauled up something deadly into its live-fish hold. The crew, having discovered their mistake, raced toward the harbor in the hope that they might survive.

They never made it.

Presumed sunk by the tsunami that ravaged the coastline of Japan, its crew were declared dead.

Seven years later, the shipwreck washed up on Cannon Beach, Oregon. By the time the US Department of Fish and Wildlife arrived to investigate, people in the nearby towns had started to die in terrifying and inexplicable ways.

Sam Reilly will need to discover what really happened on board the Hoshi Maru – and why all clues point to the Legend of King Arthur…

Ghost Ship

In the dead of night, a decrepit, unmarked motor yacht drifts into the medieval port of Vernazza, Italy.

The run-down vessel forms a jarring contrast to the pastel colored tower homes and terraced vineyards surrounding the natural harbor along the coast of Cinque Terre.

Less than fifty yards away, a man wakes up on board a small rowboat, covered in blood.

Lying next to him is a woman with two – execution style – bullet holes to her forehead.

In his right hand he holds a small suitcase. Tucked into his pocket is a Russian built Makarov semiautomatic handgun – with two rounds missing.

The man asks himself one question: Who am I?

The Tomb of El Dorado

A city cloaked in a legend too fanciful to be true.
An ancient tribe, who has vowed to protect their gods until the end of time.
A shipwreck scattered with gold, and drawings of a mythical beast.

Sam Reilly is on the hunt to find an ancient tomb, before El Dorado is lost forever…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/17/22.

Currently Free.

*The Sam Reilly Collection Volume 7*




  








Three complete novels in the Sam Reilly series!

The Labyrinth Key

Fifteen years ago, 8-year-old Ethan Jones watched a stranger bury something in the mining ruins of the Rhyolite Desert, Nevada.

Even at his young age, he knew what he’d just seen was important.

In present day, a US Navy SEAL takes refuge in a secret chamber beneath the ancient streets of Syria and discovers an unusual stone artifact, like nothing he’d ever seen before.

When news of the discovery reaches Sam Reilly, he is forced to return to his past, where his search for the Master Builders originated – and complete a mission he’d hoped could have stayed unfinished forever.

The Obsidian Chamber

In A.D. 79, Mount Vesuvius erupted and a small girl raced for her life along the cobblestone streets of Pompeii. She needed to survive. She needed to tell someone what she had done so that it could never happen again…

In present day, while Sam Reilly is on a mission to locate the long-lost shipwreck of legendary explorer Ernest Shackleton, a strange code begins to circulate on the internet. It purports to have the answers to some of the world’s most complex engineering and algorithmic problems.

The US government’s brightest minds are racing to be the first to break what has the potential to be the most powerful code on Earth.

And the most dangerous.

Shangri-La

An ancient order concealed in shadow.
A hidden battle that’s raged for millennia.
A secret meeting of unimaginable significance.

Shangri-La. For generations, few people have known whether that mythical paradise was real, or just a legend.

But now a clandestine assembly between some of the most powerful organizations on the planet has been called, and Sam Reilly must disentangle the truth from the myth…

…and there are dangerous people who will go to any length to keep Shangri-La’s secrets buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Mad City *




  






Burdened with the loss of his parents, he finally has an opportunity for closure. For revenge. How far will he go to get it?

Isaac Sage has struggled with depression and anxiety over the loss of his parents for 15 years. When he finds a clue to the culprit behind his parent's death, Isaac chooses to take action under the guise of a vigilante in the cities of New Manhattan.

As Isaac encounters far worse odds than he anticipated, veteran detective John Saint tracks down the whereabouts of Diablo, a drug lord that smuggles a corrupted all-cure medicine. Near the end of his tenure, Saint wishes to deliver a justice he has not seen since he began working as a detective decades ago. Little do they know, however, of the drug lord's mutated powers to create explosive fires thanks to the strange properties of this medicine.

It's a race for justice. It's a pursuit for revenge. The question is, how far would Isaac be willing to go to exact his vengeance?

Mad City is the first book of a vigilante sci-fi thriller series that features fast-paced action, a multitude of compelling character perspectives, unique plot twists and intricate layers of drama.

If you like vigilante thrillers like Moon Knight and Netflix's Daredevil, then you'll love the beginning of Victor Vahl's page-turning spectacular.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Survive the Dungeon (Dead Dungeon Book 1) *




  








Imagine yourself trapped in a dungeon. Now imagine you’re alone and unarmed.

Awakening in a barren stone cell, he has no memory of his past.

He is weaponless, defenseless, without spells, or even necessities such as food and water. Survival under such conditions would be difficult in any situation, but it’s nearly impossible when monsters and other threats lurk around every corner. No fighter, no cleric, no ranger, or druid to assist him. A lone man against the darkness.

He must delve deep into the dungeon’s hostile depths if he has any hope of escape, but no one leaves the dungeon unchanged…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Belle Harbor Cozy Mysteries Box Set: Books 1 - 3: A Cozy Culinary Mystery (A Belle Harbor Cozy Mystery) *




  








A light, cozy mystery series in a quaint beach town with a fun loving, amateur female sleuth, her quirky uncle, and enough antiques and pastries to fill your home and your belly.

Book 1 - Cupcakes and Catastrophe

Tilly Griffin did everything by the book. Everyone else’s book. Now it was her turn to write a new chapter, three thousand miles from her former life. Her dream of opening a bakery like her grandma Luna was now becoming a reality.

No sooner does she arrive in the charming beach town, when she and her quirky uncle are tangled up in a mysterious death. When a kite competition judge is found murdered in the bookstore next to her uncle's Checkered Past Antiques shop, Tilly questions her decision to move to Belle Harbor, and everything about her new life.

As the clues emerge, and the small-town secrets are revealed, Tilly’s uncle finds himself smack dab in the middle of the investigation, and surrounded by suspects. Will the murderer be nabbed in time for the bakery’s grand opening or will this close the book on Tilly’s dreams?

Book 2 - Muffins and Misdeeds

Tilly is settling into her new cottage and life in the quaint beach town of Belle Harbor. With her fledgling bakery partnering with the local coffee shop, she has high hopes that her business will soon take off.

Tilly’s new friend Fiona convinces her to rummage through her uncle's antique shop to find decor to fill her sparse home. But instead of the sought after beach treasures, they discover clues to a long ago unsolved mystery in the small town.

Coupled with the recent murder of a distillery owner, their investigation into the ancient family feud reveals shocking lies, sabotage, and the ultimate revenge. As they get deeper into the town’s historical secrets, they discover a stink they can’t ignore. Can Tilly’s budding friendship bloom into a dynamic duo of crime solvers in time to save her new friend from going to jail?

Book 3 - Birthday Cake and Burglary

Tilly Griffin is on top of the world. With her newfound freedom in quaint Belle Harbor she is learning to love life again. Her plans for an epic birthday bash for her cherished and kooky Uncle Jack are almost complete.

Tilly’s joy and whimsy soon turn to horror as she discovers the death of Poppy, a beloved local business owner. Rumors swirl about likely culprits that put the coming annual Arts Walk, which brings millions to the town coffers, in jeopardy.

As Tilly collects clues in the suspicious death, she learns of scandalous schemes, petty people, blackmailing busybodies, and snobby store owners, all who have a reason to want Poppy dead. Can Tilly put the pieces together in time to catch the killer and save the Arts Walk or will she be forced to pack up and find a new place to call home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Family Secrets: A Whispering Pines Mystery *




  








If you love small towns with quirky characters, slow-burn romances, and witchy mysteries, this is the series for you.

Welcome to Whispering Pines, Wisconsin. A place for those who don't belong.

Sixteen years after a family feud drove her from the cozy Northwoods village of Whispering Pines, Wisconsin, former detective Jayne O'Shea returns to prepare her grandparents' lake house for sale. Once there, not only does she find that the house has been trashed, her dog discovers a dead body in the backyard.

Jayne intends to stay out of it, but when it becomes obvious the sheriff isn't interested in investigating the death, Jayne can't stop herself. Her list of suspects grows faster than the plants in the commons' pentacle garden. Could it be the local Wiccan green witch with her stash of deadly plants? The shopkeeper who slips into trances and foretells death? The visitor determined to practice black magic?

What Jayne knows for sure is that the closer she gets to solving this crime, the more the sheriff wants her to back off. And when a local fortune teller provides a crucial clue, Jayne knows it's up to her to solve this murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Second Life of Ava Rivers *




  








On Halloween night twelve years ago, Vera Rivers’ twin sister Ava disappeared. The once-happy Rivers family has been spiraling ever since.

The case shocked their Northern California community and made front-page news. But after years of investigators, theories, tips, and clues, the headlines have faded. There are still no answers. And now Vera is eighteen, ready to go to college and finally build a new life away from her family’s dark history.

Until Ava Rivers turns up at a local hospital—broken, amnesia-stricken, and crying to go home.
Ava’s miraculous return thrusts the Rivers back into the spotlight. Vera bonds intensely with the twin she’s missed all these years. She reunites with their charming childhood friend Max. Their estranged brother comes back. Her parents laugh again. After so much unending suffering and uncertainty, the family begins to heal.

But behind the celebration, the rediscovered joy of sisterhood, and the dizzying media attention, there’s still one glaring, unanswered question on everyone’s mind.
Where on earth has Ava Rivers been all these years?
Both a powerful meditation on family grief and a gripping mystery, The Second Life of Ava Rivers is an unforgettable story that will keep readers guessing until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The President's Henchman (Jim McGill series Book 1) *




  








How did former Chicago cop Jim McGill become the first P.I. to live in the White House? He married Patricia Darden Grant the first woman to become a U.S. President … not long after he solved the murder of her first husband.

Winning an election was one thing. Finding work after moving to Washington was another. McGill decided to be his own boss and took out a private investigator’s license. That wasn’t a politically correct occupation, but then McGill refused to allow himself to be addressed as the First Gentleman.

He nicknamed himself The President’s Henchman.

McGill’s first case is to find out who is stalking a woman in the White House press corps. Then his wife asks him to be a shadow advisor to a young Air Force investigator looking into a he-said-she-said charge of adultery leveled against a female colonel working at the Pentagon. Both cases have the potential to become politically explosive.

Welcome to Washington, DC.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ultimate Revenge (A Simon Hall Political Thriller Book 3) *




  








The Ultimate Revenge is another explosive plotline in the Simon Hall Political Thriller series that has held political thriller readers tightly in its grasp.

The author's earlier books, Brotherhood Beyond the Yard and Noble's Quest, provide an exhilarating platform for the launch of this final chapter of a gripping narrative that challenges the reader to put the book down.
The ever-elusive Simon's daring escape from a high security prison allows him to add unheard of dimensions to the classic cat and mouse game he has played with Noble, the SIA Director. The manhunt for Simon engages two geniuses and a collection of talented operatives, all immersed in a chase with more twists and turns than a rodeo bull. In the process chicanery and double-dealing at the highest levels is unfolded, continuing some of the manipulations of the earlier books. Max, Noble's trusted partner, comes into her own, as she uncovers startling evidence and suggestive connections that reveal the nation's power grids are at risk.

˃˃˃ Of greater significance, are the hidden agendas of some of the world's most powerful recognized leaders to pursue their goals toward a supra-national one-world government under the guise of global warming. Simon, the deposed President Baari, and the Jihadists find themselves sharing the same boat, each driven by separate motives but all resulting in a potential disastrous national emergency of huge proportions.
The future of the United States is precipitously at stake. The capture of Simon becomes the highest priority as he continues to elude his captors with his usual bag of tricks. Meanwhile, Noble staves off a massive national emergency with his technical prowess. Simon, finally cornered, provides an explosive ending to a fast-paced trilogy that is not for the faint of heart.

˃˃˃ Fernandez has proved once again that she has mastered the art of blending fact with fiction, leaving the readers to make their own judgments.
Whatever the outcome, it raises the inviting question, "What if?"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/18/22.

Currently Free.

*The Blood Notebooks (A Nicholas Colt Thriller) *




  








Book 8 in the action-packed series!

A remarkable discovery...

A series of journals, penned by a genius, has been gathering dust in a Swiss library since the 1940s. Happened upon recently by a visiting American professor, the notebooks outline a medical procedure that is nothing short of astonishing.

But will it work?

There's only one way to find out: clinical trials.

Nicholas Colt...

Forced by the clandestine government agency he works for to change his name and alter his appearance, Colt now resides in Amberjack Heights, a small laidback beach community on Florida's Gulf Coast. Fishing, swimming, golf, tennis. Seems like the ideal location for a former secret agent posing as a retired police officer and part-time private investigator.

Until people start disappearing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Jake Fonko M.I.A. *




  








SAIGON, 1975. At the tail end of the Vietnam War, Army Ranger Jake Fonko heads to Saigon for a top secret mission: locate a missing CIA asset in Cambodia. Despite the unconventional request—Jake is a decorated soldier, not an international spy—he agrees to the CIA’s directive.

No sooner does Jake cross the border into Phnom Penh, however, when the Khmer Rouge roars into town. And as Jake fights to survive in the jungle warzone, the dots begin to connect, all pointing to a startling truth.

Maybe that CIA asset was never really missing at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pawns (The Wielders of Arantha Book 1) *




  








Bronze Medal Winner - Readers' Favorite Awards 2018

The future of the human race hangs in the balance. A powerful alien race called the Jegg has invaded Earth, wiping out half of the Terran Confederation.

In a hidden base under the Sahara Desert, a team of scientists works to mount a resistance against the invaders. Fitting a spacecraft with folding-space technology, they plan to travel to the other side of the galaxy to find a mysterious energy source that could help them defeat the Jegg.

But none of them are ready for what they will find on the distant planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Until Morning Comes: A Post-Apocalyptic Zombie Thriller (A Carlie Simmons Post-Apocalyptic Thriller Book 1) *




  








Like strong female protagonists? Check out the Carlie Simmons Zombie-Thrillers and see why fans are calling it an exciting new take on the genre.

Secret Service Agent Carlie Simmons began her day surrounded by trusted colleagues in an inter-agency shooting competition in Tucson. It ended with a staggering body count as the world around her unraveled from a deadly virus. With her mission to extract the President’s daughter from the University of Arizona gone awry, she must choose between her sworn duties and her moral obligations to others as the city is overtaken by roving packs of flesh-eating mutants.

If she and her small group are to survive the night and find a way out of the ravaged city, she will have to summon all of her training, mental prowess, and tactical abilities. The first book in a five-volume series by JT Sawyer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Grimstone: A Croft and Wesson Adventure (Croft & Wesson Book 1)*




  








Grimstone first appeared as the short novel Croft and Wesson in the 2017 box set Eight in the Chamber.

Go West, Prof Croft!

When my magical order assigns me to Grimstone, Colorado on a case, I’m in no hurry to pack my staff and spell books.

The outlaw county is a far cry from my academic calling in New York City. And I’m being paired with junior wizard James Wesson. A hustler, womanizer, and wannabe cowboy, he’s exactly why I prefer working alone.

But something sinister is snatching blondes on the full moon. The local werewolf gang? The six-hundred pound witch who runs the brothel? Or does the perp come from the mortal ranks of a population as strange as any supernatural I’ve encountered?

The only certainty is the lunar cycle, set to wax full in twenty-four hours—meaning we need to get cracking.

Can the wizard duo of Croft and Wesson blow open the case in time to save the next victim?

Or will our odd-couple act spell doom for Grimstone?

Croft & Wesson is a spinoff of the Prof Croft series (set after Book 4) but stands on its own. If you like buddy wizards, occult mysteries, and wild spell-slinging in one of the Wilder Wests around, you’ll love Croft & Wesson!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Advertisement for Murder: Traditional Cosy (A St. Ives Book Club Mystery 1) *




  








Who killed Jenny Blake?
In the gentle hamlet of St. Ives, a killer roams free. In 1975, seventeen-year-old Jenny Blake was found strangled in the ruins behind the abandoned St. Ives Abbey. Her murderer was never caught. Forty-four years later, an advertisement in the local newspaper draws seven people, including Avery Holmes, to the home of Elliot Marks with the purpose of forming a murder mystery book club.
Within minutes of the first meeting, Marks puts forward an intriguing proposal: Instead of reading about murder, why not try solving one? Beginning with who killed Jenny Blake.
Was it her ex-boyfriend, the brilliant but withdrawn Jesse Sutcliffe, who was now a homeless alcoholic? Or Duncan Carmichael, the attractive local politician who was dating Jenny at the time of the murder? What about Karen Haggerty, the bubbly school secretary, who Duncan dumped for Jenny in the summer of ‘75? Or was it Ida Greb, the town librarian who was privately glad at the time that Jenny was dead. And then there was the eccentric Elliot Marks, the club founder, who had a connection to the dead girl that no one knew about.
For Avery Holmes, who moved to St. Ives to write novels, keep a garden and live comfortably, poking into an old murder case is a risky proposition. After all, waking a killer who thought he or she had gotten away with murder could lead to ... well ... murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BLOOD RIVER: A Trask Brothers Murder Mystery *




  








*Silence. Dead Silence.*


Who is the silent killer stalking the north woods wilderness? Stay up all night reading this twisting thriller with an ending you won’t see coming.

When Dave Trask ran for sheriff of wild Lake County, he thought the job would entail locating lost campers and catching poachers, and he didn’t really expect to get elected. He was wrong on both counts. 

Before he can be sworn in, two guests at a small fishing lodge are discovered brutally murdered on a remote island. As Dave surveys the murder scene, he becomes aware of two things: he has an inexperienced staff and he will be looking for a killer who walked up to his victims unseen and then disappeared into the wilderness.

As the murders continue, they threaten to destroy the tourism business vital to the county and set off a war between lodge owners and Native American guides. Dave feels his only choice is to enlist the help of his identical twin Don, lead agent for the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension. But their hunt for the killer does not go as planned.

Readers of John Sanford, William Kent Krueger, Tami Hoag, and like authors will enjoy this fast-paced thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Notes (Lilah Love Book 1)*




  








In book one of the Lilah Love launch duet, meet Lilah Love, the politically incorrect FBI agent who says what no one else dares and fears her dark side is a little too dark. Note: this book ends in a cliffhanger and continues in Murder Girl. The story...

As an FBI profiler, it's Lilah Love's job to think like a killer. And she is very good at her job. When a series of murders surface—the victims all stripped naked and shot in the head—Lilah's instincts tell her it's the work of an assassin, not a serial killer. But when the case takes her back to her hometown in the Hamptons and a mysterious but unmistakable connection to her own life, all her assumptions are shaken to the core.

Thrust into a troubled past she's tried to shut the door on, Lilah's back in the town where her father is mayor, her brother is police chief, and she has an intimate history with the local crime lord's son, Kane Mendez. The two share a devastating secret, and only Kane understands Lilah's own darkest impulses. As more corpses surface, so does a series of anonymous notes to Lilah, threatening to expose her. Is the killer someone in her own circle? And is she the next target?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Girl (Lilah Love Book 2) *




  








It’s Lilah Love’s job to inhabit a killer’s mind. The unapologetically tough FBI profiler is very comfortable there. But her latest case is making her head spin. It’s a string of brutal assassinations carried out across the country, each tied to a mysterious tattoo. Body by body, she’s followed the clues all the way back to her hometown. And every step of the way, the killer has been following her.

Here, beneath the glamour of the privileged Hamptons community, is a secret long buried but never forgotten. It’s bigger than Lilah. It’s powerful enough to escape the reach of the FBI. And it’s more personal than anyone can imagine. Because it’s hiding in Lilah’s own past. To fight it, she’s forced to turn to her lethally tempting ex, Kane Mendez. He’s an expert at bringing out Lilah’s darkest impulses. If she plans to survive, she’s going to need them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Love Me Dead (Lilah Love Book 3)*




  








Women are dying.

The killer wants to play a game with Lilah Love. Lilah doesn't play games, she doesn't submit to demands. The love of her life, her ex-lover, that isn't so ex at all, Kane Mendez, knows that all too well, but like the hero, or perhaps criminal that he is, he'll try to play the game for her.

But this killer isn't playing with Kane, demanding Lilah step up or more blood will be shed. Lilah claims her role on the game board, and she'll do it to save lives, but she isn't happy. And when Lilah isn't happy, someone is going to die alright, and it won't be her fault. It will, however, be her duty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Lake Never Tells *




  







"9 out of 10." ~ Publisher's Weekly Booklife Prize "A riveting story that's more than a simple summer beach tale." ~ Midwest Book Review

Zoe has lived in Sunny Shores Trailer Park her whole life and she knows what the Memorial Day weekend brings—snobby rich kids who serve as a constant reminder of how pathetic her life really is. So when she meets Ethan, the awkward boy from the exclusive community of Crystal Waters, she can't help being intrigued. He's different but in a good way. Along with her stand-in little brother Parker, and her best friend Meredith, the four of them form an unlikely friendship. But one morning, their idyllic summer is turned upside down when a dead body washes up on the beach... From the author of the critically acclaimed Hope for Garbage, comes another story of friendship, hope, and the incredible power of the human spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Endless Honeymoon: A gripping beach read thriller with a jaw-dropping ending *




  








The beautiful Hawaiian tropics hide a deadly secret.

The perfect honeymoon getaway. The perfect couple. One of them is not who they claim to be. Now it’s a fight to the death.

A twisted journey through paradise that will keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sleepwalker Legacy: A Historical Medical Financial Thriller (Sam Jardine Crime Conspiracy Thrillers Book 1) *




  








The Sleepwalker Legacy is an action-packed medical, financial thriller that forces the reader to look deep within and make a decision: ethics and morals, or greed and power?

The Sleepwalker Legacy is part of Sam Jardine Crime Conspiracy Thrillers but can be enjoyed as a stand-alone novel.

In 1814, Britain’s foremost scientist, George Napier witnesses a drug-fuelled massacre on a US battlefield. The drug, Berserker, has a deadly side effect known as the Sleepwalker Legacy, which destroys the life of his Native American lover. After the War, Napier dedicates himself to the eradication of Berserker.
Two hundred years later, Napier’s global pharmaceutical company has fallen into the hands of the ruthless Beckett family. They are determined to produce and leverage Berserker for profit, as the US government seeks to exploit the drug for military advantage.

Sam Jardine is a direct descendant of Napier. When he discovers that Berserker could change the nature of humanity forever, he sets out to fulfil his ancestor’s destiny by destroying the drug from within, using his extraordinary powers of negotiation. Sam finds himself battling demons from his past as he becomes entangled in a dangerous game of corporate espionage and a battle of wits with the beautiful heiress, Rachael Beckett. He resolves to help his lover, Cassie, who inherited the Sleepwalker Legacy and is becoming increasingly unstable. But Sam is in a race against time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Unceasing Fury: Texans at the Battle of Chickamauga, September 18-20, 1863 *




  








After Gettysburg, it was the Civil War’s largest battle, but until recently, little of consequence had been written about Chickamauga. You can count on one hand the number of authors who have tackled Chickamauga in any real depth, and most of their works cover the entire battle. Left unmined and mostly forgotten are the experiences of specific brigades, regiments, and state-affiliated troops. Scott Mingus and Joseph Owen’s Unceasing Fury: Texans at the Battle of Chickamauga, September 18–20, 1863, is the first full-length book to examine in detail the role of troops from the Lone Star State.

Texas troops fought in almost every major sector of the sprawling Chickamauga battlefield, from the first attacks on September 18 on the bridges spanning the creek to the final attack on Snodgrass Hill on September 20. Fortunately, many of the survivors left vivid descriptions of battle action, the anguish of losing friends, the pain and loneliness of being so far away from home, and their often-colorful opinions of their generals.

The authors of this richly detailed study based their work on hundreds of personal accounts, memoirs, postwar newspaper articles, diaries, and other primary sources. Their meticulous work provides the first exploration of the critical role Texas enlisted men and officers played in the three days of fighting near West Chickamauga Creek in September 1863.

Unceasing Fury provides the Lone Star State soldiers with the recognition they have so long deserved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/20/22.


Currently Free.

*The Stefan Mendoza Trilogy Boxed Set *




  








*Assassin. Cyborg. Avenger.*

Stefan Mendoza spent his life doing the government’s dirty work, then a traitor double-crossed his black-ops team.

After enduring unspeakable torture, he has to put dreams of revenge on hold. The world has changed while he's been out of circulation. To survive, he acquires cybernetic limbs. But his high-tech recovery comes at a heavy price.

The quest for vengeance pits Mendoza against assassins of every stripe. He quickly discovers that relying on the trust he spent decades building could be fatal. Betrayal, corruption, and a labyrinth of conspiracies threaten him at every turn.

The Stefan Mendoza Trilogy is a high-octane cyberpunk techno-thriller you won't easily forget. Complex conspiracies and intrigue combine to make an immersive, noir-style sci-fi world.

Pick up this series and take a walk on the dark side of justice!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Monster of the Dark (Mirrors in the Dark Book 1) *




  








Carmen Grey always knew she was different.

None of the other children seemed able to read minds. None of the other children were able to manipulate their toys without touching them. On the morning of her sixth birthday, three men dressed in black arrive to remove her from the loving care of her parents.

She is taken to an underground facility meant for others like her, for Clairvoyants. Stripped of her name and identity, over the years she is fashioned into something scary—something lethal. Each day is an endless struggle and every night is plagued by nightmares. Yet Carmen’s ultimate battle won’t be to save her life but to keep her soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*2121 Trilogy: A Dystopian Fantasy Series *




  






2121 Trilogy, A Dystopian Fantasy Series about surviving the unthinkable. This trilogy is written for Young Adults, New Adults, and All Age Adults who enjoy clean dystopian and post-apocalyptic fiction sprinkled with a little horror.

In the year 2121, their world changed forever when the government turned against them, leaving them for dead. Now, the few remaining survivors must band together to form a new society. Only together can they avoid the horrifying beasts who hunt them for food?

The story begins when August City suffers an unprecedented air raid that destroys government and industrial buildings, killing almost everyone while its wealthiest citizens are spirited away and to safety by spaceships. Looking for safety, Salazar leads his mother to the underground tunnels his grandmother told him about. A dozen others, also looking for shelter, secretly followed them.

This trilogy includes Salazar, Book 1; Sondra, Book 2; and Dinah, Book 3.

The future they face:

August City faces apocalyptic annihilation
The wealthiest residents have fled
An unprecedented and unprovoked air raid shatters August City
A biological toxin is released on Earth
The survivors are either human or something else, something they became after breathing the pink toxic mist - a biological weapon that was part of the air raid. It affects their most vulnerable DNA, turning many into raving, savage beasts that want to kill and eat the surviving humans.
Can those who remain form a new society? Can they make it? Is there any hope?
Could this be our future?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Before Dragons (Books 1-3): An Urban Fantasy Series Box Set*




  








I’m Val Thorvald, and I kill bad guys for a living.

My half-elven blood, magical sword, and telepathic tiger give me an edge, at least against most villains. But when dragons show up in Seattle, the city is in serious trouble—and so am I. Dragons are bigger, stronger, and more powerful than anything I’ve battled, and they don’t appreciate it when you sass them.

Just ask Lord Zavryd’nokquetal. That’s a name, not a cat hacking up a hairball, and if you mispronounce it, he’ll either insult you, incinerate you, or throw your Jeep up in a tree. Trust me, I know.

Unfortunately, he’s taken an interest in me. Not in the “half-elves are sexy and appealing and I need a new girlfriend” kind of way. Nope, he wants to use me. He’s on a mission, and he’s decided I’ll make the perfect bait to lure his enemies to him.

That’s about as good for your longevity as it sounds, and I’d love to decline the gig, but dragons can magically coerce people into doing their bidding. If I can’t figure out how to get him to leave me alone, I’ll either end up his servant for the rest of my life… or dead. And who’s going to protect Seattle then?

This bundle includes the first three novels in the Death Before Dragons urban fantasy series:

Sinister Magic
Battle Bond
Tangled Truths


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Skip Langdon Mystery Series Vol. 6-10 : Five Gripping Police Procedural Thrillers (The Skip Langdon Series Book 2) *




  








*A SUPERDOME-SIZE DOSE OF GRIPPING CRIME
VOLUMES 6-10 OF THE EDGAR-WINNING SERIES!*
Follow bodacious New Orleans cop Skip Langdon as she leaves her rookie days behind and evolves into a seasoned homicide detective, ever tough and quick-witted, but something more—sensitive and tender-hearted as well.

As Skip’s career takes off, her cases pull her into increasingly dark, gritty, twisted corners of the Crescent City: she must save New Orleans from a psychopath who’s running for mayor, solve the murder of an honest police chief (a rarity in a city famous for corruption), and unravel the puzzling disappearance of a politician’s husband.

In the last two tales, Skip faces a showdown with her arch-nemesis, an embodiment of evil who would make Hannibal Lecter blush; and she searches frantically for a plucky, resourceful teen on the run from a serial killer, all protective instincts on high alert.

Fans of female-sleuth authors like Sue Grafton, Marcia Muller, and Linda Barnes will love Skip Langdon’s pluck and charm. Those who favor female cop stories, especially those by Nevada Barr, Lisa Gardner, Tana French, Karin Slaughter, and Anne Hillerman will find a new fave here.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stalked in Paradise: A Destination Death Mystery (Destination Death Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








Harriet Monroe needs to change her life in a big way. When the opportunity to fill her dream position of Public Relations Director for the ultra-exclusive Island Resort is dropped in her lap, she takes it as a sign that it’s time to move. Unfortunately, her fiancé–a man she never should have gotten involved with–disagrees.

Forced to flee with only a few clothes and her two most cherished possessions, Harriet heads to the island–and runs smack dab into trouble when she finds a dead man mere hours after her arrival. Adding insult to injury, she is the only possible suspect.

Barely moved into her new office and she’s already bringing bad PR to the resort. Trying to impress her new boss while suspected of murder makes settling in next to impossible. Harriet’s only option? Find out who killed her ex. And while she’s at it, discover who is stalking her and why. An amateur sleuth Harriet Monroe mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rose Hawthorne: Book Two: The Irish Wanders *




  








*Rose Hawthorne is a celebrity author in her early seventies, who dislikes the spotlight but has a penchant for Hermes scarfs, round violet sunglasses, and old colonial hotels.*

One day, she receives a strange letter asking her to visit Newgrange, Ireland and look for something that has been hidden there for a thousand years.

She asks her granddaughter to accompany her, but she hadn’t expected Samantha to continually be posting photos of their progress on her Instagram account. An encounter with an old love and an unexpected discovery leads Rose further and further into the past, and she finds must make a hard decision about her future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*They All Fall Down (The Morgans Vs. the Mob Book 1) *




  








THEY WERE HEADED FOR DIVORCE...
AND THEN THEY MURDERED THE MOB.

He’s an accountant. She works at the library. He can’t remember the last time he felt alive; she’s dying of boredom.
And they’re working each other’s last nerve.

Enter an attitude adjustment in the form of three thugs who catch them alone on a dark street, and decide to terrorize them. These guys just messed with the wrong suburbanites. In minutes, CJ and John Paul Morgan are looking at three dead thugs and a posse of very bemused cops.

Mr. and Mrs. Morgan have just discovered their inner badasses. A good thing, too, because the guy CJ beat to death with a two-by-four is a major mobster. And he has friends—friends who want to see the Morgans obliterated.

Now they have a massive bounty on their heads--and every criminal in the Western Hemisphere wants in. Thus begins a saga of bloodthirsty revenge (complete with some furiously evil, drug dealing foes) that’s strangely invigorating to the Morgans, who—it turns out—are starting to fall in love again.

This could be the beginning of a beautiful partnership.

Author Lindsay has his tongue firmly in cheek as he puts these mild-mannered working stiffs through a breathless series of life-threatening challenges that would tax Bonnie and Clyde. (Well, at least John Paul’s mild-mannered—CJ’s a little hot-headed. Ask the pile of dead guys she leaves in her wake.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Trident Conspiracy (A Jess Montgomery Thriller Book 1) *




  








*Twelve-year-old Abby Montgomery is gone…*
A Saturday morning stop at South Ridge Bank with her aunt, intelligence analyst, Jess Montgomery, sends the family on a high-stakes rescue mission to save Abby after she's kidnapped in a bank heist.

The kidnappers want one thing, and one thing only – an invention that’s so secret it’s a matter of national security.

Jess has nowhere to turn. Involving the police will get Abby, and probably the rest of the family, killed.

Can Jess save her niece and protect the secret that she’s been entrusted with? Can she get justice for the family in the process?

If you love Tom Clancy, L. T. Ryan and Mark Dawson, you’ll love the first book in the Jess Montgomery vigilante thriller series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Patriarch Code (A Jess Montgomery Thriller Book 2) *




  








*Intelligence analyst Jess Montgomery thought her life was finally going the right direction.*

With a good job at a DC think tank, her niece safely returned to the family after a traumatic kidnapping. and the glow of the newly married life, Jess thought everything was good.

But ransomware attacks are popping up all over the nation, with millions of dollars being demanded in return, the exposure of top-secret government technology, energy and lives on the line.

Jess Montgomery gets the call to work on the case. She doesn’t realize getting involved has put a target on her back. The hackers will stop at nothing to achieve their global goals, even if it means eliminating anyone who is in their way, including her...

Jess is drawn into a web of lies, betrayal and deceit before she realizes it. Can she escape and find the hackers before it's too late?

If you like books by Mark Dawson, Lee Child or L. T. Ryan, you are going to love the Jess Montgomery Thrillers!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bank (A Tim Burr Thriller Book 2)*




  







MI5 agent Tim Burr once again finds himself in hot water after uncovering an international banking scam masterminded by Russian oligarchs in order to circumnavigate US sanctions. While battling to protect his family, he crosses paths once again with Annubis, who is locked in a life or death struggle of his own. But will Annubis repay his debt owed to Tim?

A wild and exhilarating ride; 'Bank' is a gritty and tense thriller that will hit readers right between the eyes.

With the stakes higher than ever before, this time for Tim Burr - it's personal!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/20/22.

Currently Free.

*One False Step *




  








Two cops…
Bibi Ferrer, San Diego homicide, receives a warning: Billionaire Anson Williams, will be done in by his new wife, Alexandra. Despite her best efforts, Bibi fails to prevent Williams’ death. Worse, she can’t prove Alexandra is the killer. All she can do is follow Alexandra to her Caribbean lair, the island of St. Bertram.
Things are even more personal for retired Chicago police captain Terry Dunne. His younger brother is killed by a contract assassin. His only clue: The hit-man might have unfinished business waiting for him on St. Bertram.

Two killers . . .
Avice Toussaint, formerly Alexandra Williams, isn’t every man’s idea of a knockout—only those with a pulse. She’s bored with luring wealthy men to their deaths. Problem is, her father wants her to continue. He’s ex-KGB. He kills people who defy him, no exceptions made for family.
George Beecher was an SAS commando, a master of combat. He was far less suited to following orders. After his court martial and discharge from the military, he continued to do the only thing he knew how: kill people. This time for money.

One plan . . .
Bibi and Terry cross paths. Not wanting to alert their prey, they decide to shadow each other’s killer. Get the goods on the killers and see that justice is done.
It’s a plan…but when do those things ever work out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Blind Gambit: a near-future sci-fi novel *




  








He's the game's only hope…

…but the truth is, he sucks.

In the near future, the B-chip allows blind people to see in virtual worlds.

The only time Brian really feels alive is when he's playing Gambit…even though he's the worst player.


When a hacker seeks to destroy the game, Brian’s immune to the weapon that's kicking everyone else out. But immunity isn't enough.

Brian must level-up to take on Gambit's biggest threat.

With the help of friends and rivals, he must learn new skills, craft awesome weapons, and discover who or what is trying to tear down the only thing he cares about before it's too late…

In the real world, Brian is forced to confront his disability. But how can he adjust to a world without sight when Gambit offers so much more?

Written by a visually impaired author, Blind Gambit is a GameLit novel as a fun action adventure, filled with geeky references and an authentic perspective on disability.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*After The Ending (The Ending Series, #1): A New Adult Post-Apocalyptic Adventure *




  








The first book in the emotionally charged post-apocalyptic The Ending series.

They may have survived the apocalypse, but the Virus changed them...

Grad student Dani O'Connor won't let a cross-country move end her closest friendship. But when a mysterious virus consumes the world and Dani, herself, falls violently ill, she fears she'll never see her loved ones again. After her fever finally breaks, she barely recognizes the devastated world around her. Everyone is dead. Dani is all alone. Or so she thinks...

As a bartender, Zoe is used to dealing with hotheads and dirtbags, but nothing could have prepared her for the twisted thoughts of her fellow survivors. Her family is gone, and anyone left alive in the world is either sick, crazy, or changed...like her. As her newfound super senses gain strength, Zoe must learn to control them before she loses herself to madness completely.

Perilous terrain spans the distance between them, and deranged survivors lurk in dark corners everywhere. Can Dani and Zoe overcome deadly attacks and unseen dangers in order to find each other? Or will they lose their way--and their lives--along the journey?

After The Ending is the first book in the evocative, superpowered post-apocalyptic adventure, The Ending Series. If you like unbreakable friendships, gritty dystopian settings, and a touch of romance, then you'll love Lindsey Pogue and Lindsey Fairleigh's heart-wrenching tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Ivory Island: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







Harper remembers everything. She is blessed and cursed with a photographic memory, and she channels her abilities into her paintings. When Harper’s work catches the eye of her roommate’s friend, she’s offered the rare opportunity to recreate the damaged pieces of art at the castle on Ivory Island. But the island’s past reveals a haunting family secret and a decades-old murder. Thrust into the mystery, what Harper finds in the castle’s crumbling halls, she’ll never be able to unsee again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Smoked in Ybor (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 9) *




  








It was another blustery cold day in Chicago in November 1891 when Madeline Donovan’s two friends, Jonathan and Hugh arrive at her doorstep in Goose Island. They came to request that she and her father travel with them to Ybor City, Florida.
When trouble ensues after Jonathan's Uncle Thomas moves there, he implores his nephew and his friend Hugh Scott, to come to Ybor as he feels he needs the advice of a lawyer if he is to save his business.
When they reach Ybor City, they find the residents are anxiously awaiting the arrival of Jose Marti who will speak about freeing Cuba from Spanish rule. Ybor's predominantly Cuban population eagerly wants to hear what he has to say.
However, there is a current running through the city that does not wish revolution in Cuba, nor disruption in Ybor. They find the threats they face are real, and their work has just begun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wrong Place, Wrong Time: A Rafferty P.I. Mystery (Rafferty : Hardboiled P.I. Book 4) *




  








It should have been the easiest cash he’d ever make.

But Rafferty forgot the golden rule.

If it looks too good to be true …



When bounty hunter Toby Wells offered Rafferty two hundred bucks for fifteen minutes work the answer was obvious.

There was no way he could know Wells would murder an innocent man and use Rafferty as cover for his getaway.

Payback will taste sweet.

And would be a whole lot easier to come by if Rafferty wasn’t already spending his days protecting Thorney—the octogenarian uncle of a good friend.

But a deal is a deal. He’s not about to cut the old guy loose just because things got complicated.

Then Wells is back in town.

Still trigger-happy and showing no signs of slowing his murderous rampage.

Rafferty has to stop Wells.

And he has to do it now.

Because Uncle Thorney is walking right into the crossfire …



WRONG PLACE, WRONG TIME is the fourth book in the Rafferty P.I. series by Shamus Award-winning author W. Glenn Duncan.
If you’re a fan of Spenser, Reacher, or Elvis Cole, this series is a must-read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Galway Homicides Books 7-9: Irish murder mysteries you'll not be able to put down *




  








A must for serious crime fiction readers: three Irish murder mysteries in one box set

Available exclusively on Kindle, this box set comprises the third set of three novels in David Pearson's hugely popular crime fiction series, featuring detectives Maureen Lyons and Mick Hays.

MURDER AT THE HOLIDAY HOME

A local businessman is questioned when a young woman is found dead in his property. His caginess makes him a prime suspect in what turns into a murder inquiry. But with no clear motive and no evidence, detectives will have a hard task proving their case. They’ll have to follow the money, even if it leads them into danger.

MURDER ON THE PENINSULA

When a body is found in a car on a remote beach, detectives suspect foul play. Their investigation leads them to believe the death is connected to corruption in local government. But rather than have to hunt down the killer, he approaches them. With one idea in mind: revenge. Working out against whom and why will be key to stopping him in his tracks.

MURDER AT THE RACES

One of the highlights of Ireland’s horseracing calendar is marred when a successful bookmaker is robbed and killed in the restrooms. DI Maureen Lyons investigates but is not banking on a troublemaker emerging from within the police ranks. Her team will have to deal with the shenanigans and catch a killer.

If you like easy-to-read whodunits full of twists, you'll love these books!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Purrfectly Hidden (The Mysteries of Max Book 16) *




  








The Skeleton in the Clawset

You know that feeling when you suddenly find a skeleton in your basement? You don’t? Well, I’m sorry to say that I do. And let me tell you, it’s not as enjoyable as it sounds. So when it happened to Marge, it’s safe to say she wasn’t thrilled. Add to that the mouse issue we’d been faced with, and my day was fraught with a measure of discomfort.

Odelia immediately did what she does best: figuring out whoever had put that skeleton in her mother’s basement, while my fellow cats and I focused on what we do best: catching mice. Or actually we didn’t. You see, we might be cats, but we’re also felinists at heart, in the sense that we strongly feel every creature on God’s green earth has a right to live and thrive. Or at least that was our position before we met that mouse face to face. Suffice it to say he wasn’t a felinist, and things quickly got out of paw.

But don’t let that stop you from picking up this story. You’ll learn such fascinating things as the right way to interrogate an old macaw, whether cats do or do not need to brush their teeth, how to protect yourself in case you happen to be hit by a nuke and, almost as an afterthought, who the heck put that darn skeleton in Marge’s basement. In other words, just another day in the otherwise uneventful life of a big-boned blorange feline sleuth and his friends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Waking Up in Medellin: A Nikki Garcia Mystery *




  








Named “Best Fiction Book of the Year” by the Killer Nashville International Mystery Writers’ Conference.

Struggling with the ghosts of her young son’s tragic death a few years earlier, Nikki Garcia accepts an assignment to investigate fraud allegations at a company. She discovers two unexplained deaths have occurred and soon finds herself grappling with high stakes, mega-money corruption. When a third person dies at the company, she suspects a much darker plot is at play.

Nikki attends a company party thinking she can uncover tightly held secrets that will help solve the sinister plot she suspects. Instead, she meets a medical doctor and feels an immediate attraction to him. As her relationship with him deepens, so does the danger she finds herself in.

After receiving a veiled threat to her life, she hires a former CIA operative to assist her.

Then she’s kidnapped.

Is the charismatic doctor part of the sinister plot? Before long, she realizes it is up to her to escape and keep herself alive.

If you love women sleuths, crime fiction, and the mystery and suspense novels of John Grisham, Kristi Belcamino, and Isabella Maldonado, you will also love Silver Falchion Award-Winning Author Kathryn Lane’s Nikki Garcia Mystery Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Motives: a gripping crime thriller (Detective Grant and Ruby Book 1) *




  








Secrets never stay buried forever…

The Detective
When a nurse is brutally strangled, Detective Grant recognises all too well the work of a killer called Travis. Grant’s a respected veteran but early in his career Grant caught Travis for the murder of five women and Travis has been incarcerated ever since. The problem is, Travis was at the hospital when the nurse was murdered.

The Profiler
Young and talented, Ruby is a specialist profiler. She’s been keeping herself out of the spotlight but Grant takes her under his wing to work this case. It could make her career or it could break her, because Ruby has been in hiding for a reason.

Deadly twists
When a second woman is murdered, Grant and Ruby realise all is not as it seems. The team must work quickly as the body count rises.
Why is their suspect always one step ahead? Why does Travis keep talking about mistakes Grant made in the past? And most shocking of all, why is this case so personal to Ruby and what is she hiding from her colleagues?

From an Award Winning crime author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Crisis Point (The Brad Coulter Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








When his partner is killed during an armed robbery, Brad Coulter is left grappling with the loss along with a sudden burst of criminal activity in his quiet city. His new partner is a bitter veteran who challenges Coulter as he lands a spot on the newly developed Tactical Support Unit.

Between a violent shootout with a lone gunman high on glue, and a confrontation with a deadbeat father and abusive husband, Coulter and the TSU become experienced in managing extreme cases. But nothing can prepare them for the real crisis point that will forever change the face of a city and the cops that patrol its streets.

Crisis Point is a bestselling action-packed thriller set in Calgary, Alberta, that will have you racing to the showdown.


----------



## CS

MI 2 AZ said:


> *They All Fall Down (The Morgans Vs. the Mob Book 1) *
> View attachment 25634


*Book 2 is now free*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/22/22.

Currently Free.

*Battle for Earth: Journal One (Shockwave Book 1) *




  








Battle for Earth is an imaginative mix of Sci-fi and Fantasy with plenty of action. Earth has been invaded by alien monsters.

A nightmare alien invader. An oddball special operation team with whom you will fall in love. A rousing adventure full of twists and turns. Come explore the worlds of Hammer Trollkin in the Shockwave series.

The world was in crisis even before the invasion. Pressure from within, pressure from without; civil wars and the clash of entire civilizations.

Then the aliens invaded and changed everything. And some of the changes were for the good.

The force behind the invasion has overwhelming technological superiority. But we are an unusual people, practiced in the art of war. Humanity even holds a few technological advantages of our own.

One such advantage is a special forces team with the squad name, Shockwave. In destroying a DARPA lab, the enemy introduced an unintended consequence, a fighting force with unusual capabilities.

But, even if Earth prevails over the invading monsters, something worse is coming.

Join Shockwave on the exciting, twisting road that leads to interstellar war.

Meet the team. Viz and Para are the sister heroes of the invasion. Rock and Roll are twin brothers you definitely want on your side. Mr. T is the mostly mature leader of the bunch. There’s Muncle, one very smart monkey. And Communal is the Artificial Intelligence who always keeps a data node on the team.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Empire: Journal Two (Shockwave Book 2) *




  








Shockwave: Empire is action-packed Science Fiction with a hint of Fantasy.


Humanity barely made it through the first alien invasion. Now the devil is coming for us in the form of an armada strike group comprised of their best warships.

Shockwave is a fitting name for an elite Solar Command special forces team comprised of a diverse group of individuals with unique capabilities. They are our best hope to overcome the Empire and the dark powers that stand behind it.

It has been seven years since humanity defeated the first wave of invaders. Time is running out for the people of Earth as we prepare to meet the vengeful invaders head on. But, do we stand a chance again an empire that has been conquering worlds for thousands of years? Perhaps.

We are an amazing people, practiced in the art of war. The first invasion united us as never before, and brought all sorts of technological wonders for us to reverse engineer. Sad for our enemy, an unintended consequence of their evil actions also forged Shockwave.

Join the team on this cosmic adventure as humanity screams toward interstellar war.

Quantum physics comes of age in this epic series that starts on Earth but ends up in the farthest reaches of space and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dragon Wars Collection: Books 1-5 : A Heroic Action-packed YA Epic Fantasy Adventure Quest Series *




  








Kindle Countdown Deal: Grab the rest of the series books at a steep discount through Saturday April 23 in the US and the UK!

The dragon riders--the last force for good--are being annihilated.

With a powerful bloodline running through their veins, two runaways, Grey Cloak and Dyphestive, must rise and become heroes. Because their former captor, a gargantuan dragon called Black Frost, is amassing an invincible dragon army to overtake the world.

With the last remnant of good dragon riders destroyed, the fate of the world lies in the hands of two brazen youths who join a dangerous band of madmen and mercenaries on a mission to destroy the very monster they escaped from.

As the indomitable dragon leader grows in size and strength from an unknown source of power, desperate kingdoms are overrun by the new growing army of evil dragon riders ruling by flame and force from the skies.

With nefarious enemy forces coming from all directions, the heroes scrape and claw their way through time, other worlds, and subterranean dungeons in search of the ultimate weapon that will knock the enemy from his perch once and for all. Only one problem lies between them and victory … the impossible!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Light of Eternity (Eternity's Empire Book 1) *




  








An ancient power is about to awaken.
And with it, five ancient goddesses.

Erica's life is in shambles. Her university has put her on conduct probation and her parents will disown her the second the school kicks her out. The special archaeological dig in Antarctica offers a path to redemption, a chance to hit the cosmic reset button. It's there she meets Shima.

Kind-hearted and tough as nails, Shima lights Erica's way through the darkness. Especially after she breaks the expedition's most valuable artifact.

Now Erica, Shima and their friends are haunted by strange visions and hunted by mythological creatures. Their only defense lies in the power of five ancient goddesses infused in artifacts scattered throughout the dig.

But no ancient goddess chose to work through Erica. Her next misstep could be a death sentence, and she's powerless to help her friends. Can Erica discover her strength in time to unravel the tangle?

Can Erica discover her hidden strength in time to solve the mystery? Fans of Sailor Moon and Stargate will enjoy this clever mythological mashup. Grab your copy today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Red Lashers *




  








"It's beautiful, yes, but despite the night's breathtaking aura of red, something inside me says this isn't good. That I should be afraid. That I should...run."

From that horrifying first night, now seven years later, Ruko survives best he can in the ruins of a dying nation. The United States has become a giant prison--no one's allowed to leave--quarantined after the sudden invasion of mysterious, deadly creatures. They come out when the night sky turns red, every nine days...kill everything in their path...nothing can stop them. Hide and wait is the only survival plan against the threat that's unlike anything the world has ever known.

Along with society, Ruko is losing hope. But after meeting Hayvin, a powerfully-driven, kind-hearted woman, he begins to find strength to fight back, and re-discovers happiness he thought was forever lost. Together, Ruko and Hayvin bravely follow a clue that delves them deeper into the gruesome details of the Lasher nightmare than they ever could've imagined--their own lives and love hanging in the balance along with the fate of an entire nation. Experience the suspense of this original, post-apocalyptic story!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*ONLY THE DEAD DON'T DIE: An Apocalyptic Saga - Book 1 *




  








Surviving the pandemic’s un-deadly aftermath is only the beginning!

The Super Summer flu brings mankind to its knees in the grisliest way possible. A few survive: the unlucky ones, the immune, and those relishing a life of lawlessness. This is their story. Experience the End Times through their eyes and face their fears as they struggle to outwit the evil holding Earth hostage.

Amongst the survivors, there’s Scarlett, the heartbroken schoolteacher who mopes around her condo, oblivious to the pandemic. There’s Dean, the retired no-nonsense handyman who spends his days fishing and avoiding society. And there’s Justin, the geeky college student who opts-out of his family’s annual vacay to work on his latest computer app, secluded in a basement. They are preoccupied with their own lives.

Until . . . they realize the bizarre reality unraveling around them.

With hope as their last weapon of defense, they must learn to survive the creeper-infested world without sacrificing their own humanity as they discover the dark fate of the human race. But, for the unscrupulous Stockton Boys, the pandemic is an apocalyptic thrill-ride. Morality is merely a weakness they eagerly exploit.

This is the first book in the Only the Dead Don’t Die series. Check out the novel fans say begins like an eerie Hitchcockian tale and morphs into a post-apocalyptic saga. The author’s engaging characters immerse you along their perilous journeys, for humanity is heartbeats away from extinction!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Clovenhoof *




  








Getting fired can ruin a day…

…especially when you were the Prince of Hell.


Will Satan survive in English suburbia?

Corporate life can be a soul draining experience, especially when the industry is Hell, and you’re Lucifer. It isn’t all torture and brimstone, though, for the Prince of Darkness, he’s got an unhappy Board of Directors.

The numbers look bad.

They want him out.

Then came the corporate coup.

Banished to mortal earth as Jeremy Clovenhoof, Lucifer is going through a mid-immortality crisis of biblical proportion. Maybe if he just tries to blend in, it won’t be so bad.

He’s wrong.

If it isn’t the murder, cannibalism, and armed robbery of everyday life in Birmingham, it’s the fact that his heavy metal band isn’t getting the respect it deserves, that’s dampening his mood.

And the archangel Michael constantly snooping on him, doesn’t help.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lie of the Tiger (Windy Mountain Book 1) *




  








*Two old men must take matters into their own hands when a doppelgänger with a lilt takes charge of the decaying Tasmanian Tiger Museum.*

The story starts taking a comedic twist when the new manager discovers the shady owners don't really want him to succeed anyway, and the former manager left the building in a coffin.

The old men's rescue plan involves some secret doggy business, which upsets the former mayor, who, like them, is in his 80s.

But his displeasure brings them joy. After all, he was the drongo who made Windy Mountain a one-dog town all those years ago.

Funny, quirky characters hide behind many corners in this growing series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*What Devilry is This?: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel (Mature Magic Book 1) *




  








*Psst! Can I tell you a secret? Midlife is a c-r-a-z-y ride. Not what I expected at all. But, I’m having a ton of fun in between the…you know…near death experiences and bladder-testing moments of complete terror.*


Curse, curse, swear! How did midlife get so out of control? All I wanted was to make my own mark on the world. Start my own business and celebrate the end of an uninspiring marriage. Instead, I have a bat in my belfry. Not a metaphor…a REAL bat. The woods in my back yard is full of something dark from my nightmares. I’ve got a mysterious and sexy neighbor who seems to appear out of nowhere and knows more about my life than he should. And my best friends? Yeah, they’re witches.

What the..?

My life has become a carnival and I’m sitting at the OhMyGoddessNo! spot on the most heart-stopping roller coaster.

Things are getting hairier than my chin. And midlife is definitely not shaping up to be the calm and graceful phase I’d been expecting.

But, I’ve got a good grip on my granny panties and I’m taking the ride. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lattes and Spirits: A Witch & Ghost Mystery (Mystic Brews Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Whipping up cappuccinos is her specialty. But will she stir up trouble when spirits order assistance in solving their deaths?*
Barista April Storm longs for more than making a mean macchiato and talking to her ex-boyfriend’s ghost. So when her quirky Aunt Rose asks her to help open a hip café in the rural area near the Welsh and English border, she jumps at the chance to start fresh. But she gets an extra shot of strife when a famous deceased cricketer wants her to spill the coffee beans on his killer.

With her ghostly client unable to remember who did him in, April is forced into the role of supernatural detective. Assisted by her spectral ex, a magical secret agent, and an overcaffeinated talking cat named Punkin, she finds herself in hot water when the clue trail reveals an escaped demon. And if she can’t get control of her own recently awakened power, the next murder she has to solve may be her own.

Can April serve up justice before a brewing disaster boils over?

Lattes and Spirits is the first book in the delightful Mystic Brews cozy mystery series. If you like sassy heroines, quirky characters, and a side of spells with your cuppa joe, then you’ll love Alyn Troy’s otherworldly adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*She's Not There (TJ Peacock & Lisa Rayburn Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Women are missing . . .

Is the rising number of abused women who've gone missing a statistical anomaly? Or is a serial killer targeting this vulnerable group of women?

When the Milwaukee Police Department refuses to investigate because no bodies have been discovered, Lisa Rayburn, the clinical psychologist who discovers the anomaly, is drawn into an investigation to discover the cause after one of her own clients goes missing. She finds herself forming an unlikely alliance with a former policewoman turned security consultant, TJ Peacock, and the husbands of two of the missing women who may themselves be murderers.

When TJ is attacked, and a woman looking remarkably like Lisa is found murdered, they know . . . someone is willing to kill to protect his secret.

Can they reveal the killer before he gets to them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Forget Me Not (A Thrilling Suspense Novel) (Summit Lake Thriller Book 1)*




  








A psychological thriller written by NY Times Bestselling Author, Kristen Middleton.
*He wants her dead... but not before he has a little fun with her first...*


When a deranged lunatic starts targeting single mom, Amanda Schultz, with threatening letters and "presents" on her doorstep, she turns to the police, who offer advice but no real help. At the mercy of a psychopath, Amanda realizes she's in a game of cat-and-mouse, where the killer keeps changing the rules and the winner... is the only one left standing.


Language, violence, and adult situations. - Warning - reference to sexual abuse but no graphic details.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Unburied Dead: An Unmissable Scottish Crime Thriller (DS Thomas Hutton Crime Series Book 1) *




  








THE FIRST HUTTON. CAPTIVATING. COMPULSIVE. CHILLING.

“I loved this book. It’s dark, grimly humorous, with twists, reversals and surprises that made me go “holy sh*t!” out loud, more than once…” Murderati

THE UNBURIED DEAD introduces Thomas Hutton, the coarse, melancholic, drink-fuelled, sex-addicted police sergeant Tartan Noir has been waiting for.

A killer stalks the streets of Glasgow, his attacks bestial in their ferocity. The police are lost, and soon, as the past begins to haunt them, they themselves become targets.

Step forward Detective Sergeant Hutton, adrift in a sea of love, lust, deception, alcohol, and murdered colleagues. And lost though he is, the dead will not rest, the past will not be buried, and Hutton must find the answers before the killer strikes again…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/22/22.

Currently Free.

*And Tyler No More: A Novel *




  








Kill the president of the United States? How could a rational and law-abiding citizen ever conclude that assassination is an option? What if one death could stop the growth of slavery?

1844. President John Tyler is weeks away from submitting to the Senate a treaty for the annexation of the Republic of Texas into the Union. Slaveholding Texas. A doubling of the amount of enslaved territory in the country. Giving the southern states a majority in the Senate.

Monty Tolliver, a former top aide to an influential senator, is as sane and dutiful as they come. Along with his best friend, Ben Geddis, a naval officer and an abolitionist, they determine to stop Tyler, an unelected president who, in their view, has already committed multiple transgressions.

Filled with the political intrigue of the 1840s and interaction with historical figures, along with a national tragedy and a mysterious death, And Tyler No More explores the battle between morality and legality, between loyalty and betrayal, and confirms that dysfunction in Washington is not a modern American phenomenon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/23/22.

Currently Free.

*Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble: A Paranormal Mystery Romance (The Underworld Series Book 1) *




  








First in the New York Times bestselling Underworld Series! If you like your books steamy and you appreciate a good witch, warlock, and vampire romance triangle, then read on!

Life isn’t bad for psychic Jolie Wilkins. True, she doesn’t have a love life to speak of, but she has a cute house in the suburbs of Los Angeles, a cat, and a quirky best friend.

Enter Rand Balfour, a sinfully attractive warlock who insists she’s a witch and who just might turn her life upside down. Rand hires her to help him solve a mystery regarding the death of his client who also happens to be a ghost. Jolie not only uncovers the cause of the ghost’s demise but, in the process, she brings him back to life...

Word of Jolie’s incredible ability to bring back the dead spreads like wildfire, putting her at the top of the Underworld’s most wanted list. Consequently, she finds herself at the center of a custody battle between a villainous witch, a dangerous but oh-so-sexy vampire, and her warlock boss, Rand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Blunt End of the Service *




  








With a little more drive and ambition, Chuck Poulson might have found himself serving as first officer aboard a hyper liner. By the same token, if Cadet Penelope Parker had accepted the amorous advances of the notorious Commander Dickens, she might well have been posted to the Cromwell, the latest Type 53 destroyer.

But with things as they stand, Chuck and Penny find themselves serving together aboard the half derelict space station Orbital One, alongside a motley crew of ‘misfits, slackers and has-beens’.

And that would have been that, but their neatly ordered world is suddenly turned upside down as they find themselves at the centre of intrigue in a plot involving sabotage, larceny and murder. Can Penny redeem herself and put her fledgling career back on track? Can Chuck just muddle through it all with his limbs still attached to his body?

Cut off from outside help, they find themselves propelled to the sharp end of the service and with things not always as they seem, they must negotiate ruthless staff officers, overcome battle hardened marines and outwit inter-stellar crime syndicates if they are to survive and win the day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Gold Service: A Capital Adventure *




  








*Miscreants, malcontents, degenerates, scoundrels. Sounds like a good time.*

And it was until the crew of the small smuggler ship Aurum found themselves in the clutches of an Imperial Admiral. They thought the threat of prison was as bad as it could get. Turns out he had a job for this team, one only they could pull off.

Retrieve a mysterious and powerful artifact from the most dangerous sector of human-controlled space, rife with pirates and worse. Bring it back out again, and they'd have their slates wiped clean. Prison would almost be preferable, but saying no might not be an option. And trust is in thin supply.

And to make matters worse, a rogue Imperial officer seems dead set on ensuring they fail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stakes and Spells: A vampire witch mystery (Stakes and Spells Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Every vampire knows better than to get involved with the witches.

But surely spying on one little witch ritual couldn't hurt, right? Wrong.

One minute I'm a midlife vampire lurking behind a tombstone, the next a witch crone is dead and somehow I've inherited her magical powers!

With a dead body by my side and witch power in my veins, there's no way I won't get the blame. Especially once the Supernatural Bureau takes on the case.

Will a clever cat familiar and a grimoire of spells be enough to save my fangs from a future behind bars?

It'll take magic and a miracle to keep a certain werewolf Special Agent from sniffing out my hiding place before I can prove my innocence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Magic with a Side of Mystery: a paranormal women's fiction mystery (A Witches in the Kitchen - Love Potion Book 1) *




  








A dead fiancé, a thousand-year-old secret, and a broken coven that needs to be healed by seven menopausal witches.

And a crystal ball with a superiority complex.

Wait, that’s not enough?

Of course not.

Piper and two of her sisters are banned from their village after Piper sends her mother into exile. On accident.

Why can’t she find an adultier or witchier adult or witch when she needs one?

Blundering about in the human world, Piper and her two sisters devise a plan to start fresh in a community as quirky as they are. With a weird penchant to talk to moose statues and a centuries old feud over water rights – water rights, of all things! – the citizens of Coeur d’Alene welcome the sisters with open arms.

Attempting to fit in by standing out, the three witches open a restaurant that quickly becomes infamous for its magic in the kitchen and their salty attitudes.

Through mishaps, mistaken identities, jealousies over the appearance of a wish from Piper’s past, and whispers of secrets untold, the three sisters are left wondering if they belong more in their old world or this one.

No way could Piper have gotten away with getting locked out of her house in her underwear back home.

Shadows seek to destroy them and if Piper’s magic was more reliable, she’d be able to discover just how important family and community can be.

Wouldn’t it be great, if Piper’s midlife could be more magic then crisis?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Return of Betty Snickerdoodle: A Salty and Sweet Cozy Adventure Full of Humor and Heart (A Betty Snickerdoodle Mystery Book 1) *




  








Somebody's messing with the wrong little old lady!

As a bumbling crook named Cash is about to find out, Bea Sickles is nothing like you'd expect. The author of the heartwarming Treacle Town holiday books may be a little old lady, but she's not sweet, not weak, and not even a little meek!

Bea's a wily ex-poker pro who loves nothing more than being underestimated. So when Cash decides his shortcut to riches is to steal an unpublished Betty Snickerdoodle manuscript, Bea decides what he needs instead is to be taught a lesson — and she's just the person to do it.

So the chase begins, with Bea nudged out of her quiet life in the wine country and on the hunt to retrieve her manuscript and outwit Cash. It's a gamble that just might blow up in Bea's face. Luckily, she's got a friend on her side: Angela Garcia, the clever and ambitious young marketer who helped make Betty Snickerdoodle a household name.

Cash will stop at nothing to get what he wants. Can Bea and Angela stop him — and save their publishing enterprise from his sabotage— before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Plunge (Las Vegas Mystery Book 7)*




  







Alice James and Jim Snow are back together working on a new case while trying to resolve their personal differences. This investigation is focused on a recently retired jockey who was stabbed and thrown off the roof of a parking garage after an argument with his new wife, two friends, and a former NBA hellion who vehemently objected to the victim’s method of play at their blackjack table. Nobody seemed to like the victim, causing the James & James Detective team to wonder why the barmaid of his favorite dive, a former professional bowler, would want to tie the knot with him in Vegas. Once it’s discovered the victim planned to write his memoir, supposedly containing an expose of the chicanery going on at a disreputable race track in Bakersfield—Alice and Snow are driven to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Season to Kill (A Mystery for D.I. Costello Book 4) *




  








It’s murder at the Chelsea Flower Show – and DI Angela Costello is back to investigate.

DI Angela Costello has a tiny crush on handsome Welsh TV chef Griff Madoc. So she has mixed feelings when she finally gets the chance to meet him — she has been called in to investigate a suspicious death that takes place during Griff’s launch party for his new book at the Chelsea Flower Show. Griff’s manager has dropped down dead after drinking from a glass of champagne containing cyanide.

Everyone at the party saw Griff hand the glass to his manager — but why would he want him dead? Or was it a murder attempt gone wrong, with Griff not the perpetrator but the intended victim? If that’s the case then he is still in danger.

The trouble is that there are just too many suspects with a variety of motives — a family feud, a secret affair and gambling debts, to name a few —and Angela and her team have to pull out all the stops to find the killer before it’s too late.

Season to Kill is the fourth instalment in the highly entertaining DI Costello series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Front Page News: A British Murder Mystery (London Series Book 1) *




  








Beautiful and confident, Zoe Mitchell was on the verge of a successful modelling career – until, one night, someone strangled and mutilated the young woman in her bed.

During the early days of their investigation, DCI Lawrence Forrester and his partner DS Rebecca Palmer uncover a string of disloyalties and a family divided by betrayal and cruelty. As more facts filter in, it seems likely that Zoe’s killer is chillingly close to home.

Then, as events take a startling turn, Rebecca finds herself more involved than she could ever have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Irons in the Fire: An Organized Crime Murder Mystery (Sherman Iron Mysteries Book 1) *




  








When a gangland murder shocks the town of Hunter, Montana, the citizens want justice and they want it fast. The prime suspect got out of prison way too easily; reporter Sherman Iron needs to know why. But he breaks the law in his quest for answers, and Iron stumbles on the dead body of a corrupt judge with a million in cash in a briefcase in front of him.

Then the cops show up.

Framed for a murder he didn’t commit, Sherman Iron must clear his name and find the killer who ordered the shooting. But everyone in Hunter has a secret, and learning them might take Iron from the frying pan to the fire.

Finalist for the 2021 Imadjinn Awards Best Mystery!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Toxic Deception: A Gripping Medical Mystery Thriller (Jordan Reed Book 1)*





  








Strange symptoms. An unlikely death. A bloody biotech secret. It’s Reporter Jordan Reed’s first big story. Can she untangle the medical mystery before it becomes her last?

Jordan Reed is driven to hunt down corruption. So when the gutsy journalist gets tipped off about blood money changing hands at a pharmaceutical company, she dives into the story. With an otherwise healthy worker dropping dead of multiple organ failure, Jordan suspects something far more sinister than a simple accident…

Daring to go up against big pharma, she gains an ally on the inside and recruits two friends to join the investigation. But after a string of false leads and tight-lipped witnesses, she ties her case to disturbingly similar evidence in a medical trial on the other side of the globe. And if she doesn’t expose the lethal conspiracy soon, Jordan is terrified she and her team could be the next victims of the lethal cover-up.

Can Jordan take down a greedy corporation before they sacrifice more lives in their drive for profit?

Toxic Deception is the first book in the gripping Jordan Reed thriller series. If you like tenacious heroines, underdog stories, and edge-of-your-seat action, then you’ll love K.C. Gillis’s page-turning tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Maniacal: A Chilling Serial Killer Thriller (A Detective Jade Monroe Crime Thriller Book 1) *




  








A half million readers can't be wrong!
Fans of James Patterson's Women's Murder Club or Michael Connelly's Harry Bosch series will love C.M. Sutter!
Download this first book in the unputdownable Detective Jade Monroe Crime Thriller Series now!
Criminals have to answer to Detective Jade Monroe and they aren't liking it.


Sleepy little North Bend just woke up. The newly promoted Sergeant Jade Monroe, and her partner, Detective Jack Steele, have just been informed of an unidentified male body found at a local lake. The town is in an uproar. The victim was nearly decapitated, and murder simply doesn’t happen in North Bend.

As more bodies turn up, the single connection between all of the victims becomes clear—it’s Jade, herself. With each new victim getting one step closer to Jade, time begins to tick away.

She must find the person responsible before her loved ones, or herself, are targeted next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/23/22.

Currently Free.

*Slow Bleed: A Medical Thriller *




  






A missing son
A kidnapper who's dead
Nobody believes her
Nothing will stop her

When Doctor Jemma Sands' five-year-old son goes missing, only she believes
that a vengeful patient has stolen her child.

How do you convince police to search for a dead woman? As her world falls apart, Jemma realises she is the only one who can save her son.

If somebody took your only child, how far would you go to get him back?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Knee Deep: A Cam Derringer Novel (Tropical Adventure Series book 1)*




  








A DEADLY MISSION. A SADISTIC CRIMINAL ORGANIZATION. A DANGEROUS HUNT FOR REVENGE.

When Cam Derringer loses his wife, his law license, and his home, he has some adjusting to do. After settling into a houseboat in Key West, he finds himself unable to let go of his wife's murder. Desperate for answers, he starts a quest to find the ones responsible for her death.
The deeper he dives into the criminal underworld, the more dangerous the situation becomes. But Cam won’t stop until everyone responsible pays their fair share. Even if it means skirting the law now and then.
When the FBI and the Cartel come after him, Cam realizes he might be in over his head. Can he uncover the truth about his wife's murder? Or will he become the killer's next victim?
A thrilling and unpredictable crime fiction novel that will have you hanging on for dear life through every twist and turn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fallen Star (Project Gauntlet Book 1)*




  







A sudden and brutal attack on a coalition training camp in Iraq wipes out all but two survivors: Captain david Grant and Australian SAS Sergeant James Maclean. Drawn into a clandestine world that deals with unusual encounters the two soldiers volunteer to help with the investigation into an alleged UFO crash in Alaska. The mission, however, is far from simple as it soon becomes apparent that something dangerous is going on and not everyone is as they appear to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Queen of Klutz (Sibby Series Book 1)*




  








Choose the best phrase to describe Sibby Goldstein's life:

1) Sucky.
2) Really sucky.
3) Major suck-fest.
D) All of the above.

I started my day with a boyfriend and a job. I ended my day with a bottle of tequila. I'll let you connect the dots.

Somehow, I wound up working as a waitress at an Italian restaurant. I have no idea what I'm doing. And I'm not just talkin' about life.

This should be interesting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wisteria Witches: A Laugh-Out-Loud Funny Witch Cozy Mystery (Wisteria Witches Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*“Over my dead broomstick!”*
Zara is a newly minted witch with a knack for attracting the spirits of the dead. When she learns a ghost is haunting her new home, she teams up with a local police detective to unravel a mystery!

Wisteria Witches is Book 1 of the hit series with 1500 five-star Goodreads ratings, and over 67 million pagereads, by a Kindle Unlimited All-Star and USA Today bestselling author with over half a million books sold.

A small town with big secrets. A neighbor who bites. Plus a house with a mind of its own. Welcome to Wisteria.

If you love an un-put-down-able mystery with gripping twists, enchanting characters, and a big dose of humor, download book 1 today and see what the excitement is all about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Revenge of the Killer Flamingos: A-D-H-D! Oh! Look! A mystery! (MJ's Dys-Daze Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A-D-H-D! Oh! Look! A Mystery!

Meet MJ O'Malley. She’s impulsive, easily distractible, and even more easily bored. But when a hot lawyer hires her to create a flash mob and people start dropping dead--by flamingo?--well, murder in Pisgah Cove, North Carolina is the brightest, shiniest object to capture her attention ever!

But can she actually solve the crime before she becomes the final victim? Hop aboard for the zany romp and stick around for deadly murder.

With the help of Miss Taz, her Chihuahua guard dog, Fluffy the feral attack cat, a reluctant lawyer as sidekick, and her fierce intellect?

[Yes, I said fierce intellect.]

[Yes. Really.]

[Don’t diss the dys-brain, dude.]

[Where were we?]

{Oh, right!]

With the help of Miss Taz, Fluffy, Ben, and her fierce intellect, MJ’s got this case covered.

Because MJ has finally found her place in life.

Meet MJ O’Malley.

She solves murders.

#ADHD #dyscalculia #ownvoices


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Beagles Love Cupcake Crimes: Beagle Diner Cozy Mysteries *




  








*Book 1 in The Beagle Diner Cozy Mysteries*
Is this murder she baked?

If you love cooking wrapped around a mystery, then this is the series for you!

Cooking is all celebrity chef Lyra St. Claire ever wanted to do. Plucked from school and being thrown into the limelight was not the plan. When everything goes wrong, she yearns for her hometown and a simpler life. Where people aren’t pretending to be your friend.

But first, she must find a murderer. Sure, it isn't the wisest thing to do, but since the police have no leads, and Cinnamon the beagle agrees, it's time to sniff out who dislikes Lyra and her friends enough to ruin their lives.

Crimes and clues aside, what could be the motive?

Beagle Diner Cozy Mysteries features one clever beagle who owns a celebrity chef and together they discover a talent for the amateur sleuth business.

You’ll find a great recipe at the end of every book!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Million Dollar Staircase: A Florida Thriller (Will Harper Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*A VERY GOOD FRIEND…
WOULD HELP YOU HIDE A BODY*

This irresistible Florida mystery opens with a bang and never stops: “Start the boat! We’ve got to get rid of this body.”

That’s Will Harper speaking, ex-journalist, budding detective, and very very good friend, thinking fast when he discovers his girl friend’s the victim of a frame-up. He sees instantly why they can’t go to the cops—the mayor, the city manager, and for all Will knows, every official in town could be in on it.

It’s the latest offensive in a case of municipal bullying that’s busted many a bank account and broken many a heart—something that sounds so boring you could doze off just reading the words: Eminent Domain. But it’s anything but boring when it enters your life as the legal justification for waltzing in and power-grabbing your property-- business, buildings, and all.

It’s just happened to Will’s very good friend Sandy, who’s worked like a demon to build her marina business and now learned the city’s claiming it-- at a fraction of its value --for a big development that just about every fat cat in town has invested in. Sandy’s fighting the play like a hellcat and knows all too well that the murdered man on her boat is someone just like her—a pawn who got in the way. Anyone could have done it. Everyone’s out to get her.

Good thing she has a knight in shining armor who happens to be an ace investigator!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Happy Widow: A Will Harper Novel (Will Harper Mystery Series Book 6) *




  








*MARRIED AND MURDERED—

WHAM, BAM, SCAM YOU, MA’AM…*

In his sixth hard boiled action thriller, reporter Will Harper attempts to balance the beginnings of new love with a treacherous fraud investigation. While trying to unmask scammers who target vulnerable elderly Floridians, Will risks angering homicidal con artists who will stop at nothing to extort their hapless victims.


The mystery opens with an exhilarating honeymoon at sea: philanderer Alain Duvalier has whisked his new—wealthy—wife away on a honeymoon cruise. There’s trouble in paradise, though: Duvalier pushes his giddy wife off the cruise ship, then claims the death was a tragic accident. The remorseless widower packs his bags and moves into his late wife’s ritzy Florida condo, with immediate plans to sell off all her assets.


Enter semi-retired journalist Will Harper, who’s just started researching a hard-hitting series on black widows and widowers who seduce aging, wealthy single folks. This project is personal: Will’s newly exclusive girlfriend Bonnie has an elderly uncle who's being isolated and financially controlled by a new, monstrously villainous wife—the infamous Millie Potts.


While brainstorming story ideas aboard his live-in yacht, The Wanderlust, Will gets wind of the honeymoon cruise death and immediately begins tracking Duvalier. Will attempts to juggle his dangerous investigation into Millie’s murky past with an equally risky inquiry into Duvalier’s whereabouts. These scammers are so morally bereft that they’ll swiftly, thoughtlessly kill anyone who stands between them and a bundle of cash. Which is unfortunate, considering that Will, Bonnie, and Callie—Will’s ex girlfriend and current coworker—are all standing in the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Slater & Norman Mysteries Boxed Set 1 (Dave Slater Mystery Novel Box Sets) *




  








"If you like good old-fashioned storytelling, meet Dave Slater and sidekick Norman Norman, two wonderfully, humanly, flawed characters who will soon feel like old friends.”

This boxed set comprises the first four novels in the Slater & Norman Mystery Series, including Death Of A Temptress, Just A Coincidence, Florence, and The Wrong Man.

Death Of A Temptress is the captivating first book:

Detective Sergeant Dave Slater is desperate to set the record straight. Made a scapegoat and suspended from duty because of a botched operation by the Serious Crime Unit, the small-town cop reluctantly agrees when his boss mysteriously asks him to review a missing persons case under the radar. But, despite his best efforts, Slater fears his investigation is going nowhere… until someone tries to push him under a London bus.

Now, thrown together with a seemingly hopeless new partner DS Norman Norman, Slater wonders if he’s being set up to fail all over again. But, as the pair become more and more entangled in a complex web of lies and deceit, with high-ranking colleagues and a wealthy banker on the long list of suspects, they realise this could be their one and only chance to put the record straight.

But are they about to put more than their careers on the line…

Just a Coincidence

When a body is found in the middle of a patch of long grass without leaving tracks, Slater & Norman wonder how did it get there? It couldn’t just drop from the sky, could it?

As the two detectives begin to examine the crime scene a dog arrives carrying a stick. Or, maybe it isn’t a stick. In fact, now he can see it properly, Slater recognises it as a femur, and he’s pretty sure it’s human, which means there must be another body nearby. Further investigations soon uncover remains, but they're not recent.

Finding more than one body near a quiet English woodland would seem to be quite a coincidence, but with years between their deaths that's surely all it can be. Or is it?

Florence

How bad would it have to be for you to commit a murder and keep it quiet for years and years?

A little old man has been found dead in his home. It’s sad, but these things happen all the time. DS Dave Slater takes a look but sees nothing suspicious to report. But then the old man’s house is ransacked. Of course, it could be an opportunist burglar, but it looks as if someone was looking for something specific so perhaps Slater was wrong about the old man’s death, but what secret did he know that would cost his life?

Slater & Norman feel the answer must be in the past, but how far back will they have to go to find it?

The Wrong Man

Who is most likely to kill a woman? Statistically it’s more likely to be someone they know, not a stranger.

When Diana Woods is found murdered fingers are soon pointing at ex-husband, Ian, who appears to be everyone’s prime suspect. It’s becoming clear Diana was very believable, but DS Dave Slater has his doubts. What people have been led to believe they know, and what they actually know, aren’t always the same thing. Was Diana really as squeaky clean as everyone suggests, or was she hiding something?

New evidence is uncovered that suggests a new suspect, but it all seems a little too obvious. Something doesn’t add up. But can Slater & Norman work out what it is?

P.F. Ford’s Slater & Norman Mysteries blend of character, suspense and humour, but never take themselves too seriously. If you like very British detective stories with plenty of twists and turns, you’ll love this collection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Silhouette: Murder. Politics. New Orleans. *




  








AMBITION CAN BE MURDER

NEWLY WIDOWED AND STRUGGLING with single fatherhood, a small-town prosecutor investigating a murder uncovers racially-explosive secrets that threaten a charismatic Black mayor's ambitious plans for New Orleans.
*___*

Murder is rare where prosecuting attorney Ben Harper lives. So when a swamp trapper fishes Carmen King out of the murk, Ben finds foul play from afar. His investigation brims with suspects—and more victims—after he discovers she was blackmailing someone with an explosive secret.

Suspects include the victim’s estranged husband David, a powerful New Orleans kingmaker. And the Big Easy’s charismatic African-American mayor, Jarman Martrell, locked in a tight race for Governor with an arch-rival and a brash plan: Build the world’s largest free college in a NOLA landmark, Charity Hospital, abandoned after Hurricane Katrina.

Ben can’t rule out Martrell’s elegant wife Madelyn, who left her career for his politics. Or Jarman’s operatives, like shady Ray Charbonneau and straight-arrow Kermit Houston. New Orleans cop Sam Marshall may have a hidden agenda. And Jarman definitely has an explosive secret: beautiful, bright, ambitious Claudette Margreaves.

A widower, Ben Harper left big-city crime and politics to raise his little girl. He won election as the first Black prosecutor in his rural Louisiana parish; lives in the family home; leaves the doors unlocked; walks his daughter to school.

Now, with a deadly adversary beckoning, Ben must uncover Carmen King’s terrible truth before more people die on the altar of ambition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Left Hanging: A gripping psychological thriller full of twists and turns (Domestic Thrillers You Can't Put Down) *




  








*"A brilliant plot with a hell of a twist."

Kerry lives a perfect life. But behind closed doors, she’s fighting to hang onto it, at any cost.*
Kerry focus is on fitting in. Of being ‘one of the in crowd.’ Her world is full of discussions about conservatories, holidays and the best restaurants, until it moves to not knowing where her husband, Ed, is, or whether he’ll ever come back home to her.

Ed is fighting his own battle, torn between wanting to be around for his two sons, and needing to acknowledge who he really is. The suspicious death of local man, Russ, is the catalyst to Ed realising he can no longer live a lie.

When Kerry accepts that nothing she can do will ever save her marriage, the gloves come off between the pair. But they’re not the only opponents in the ring.

As the situation becomes darker and more toxic, the ultimate price has yet to be paid...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*On the Run: Book 1 in the Ryan Kaine series *




  








Ryan Kaine is on the run...

A seemingly routine operation ends in tragedy when eighty-three civilians are killed in an aircraft explosion. Kaine, a highly decorated former Royal Marine, becomes the target of a nationwide manhunt; the police want him on terrorism charges, and a sinister organisation wants him dead.

In a desperate attempt to prove his innocence, Kaine is forced to rely on two women he barely knows — a country veterinarian who treats his wounds and an IT expert with a dark secret of her own.

Kaine must battle his overwhelming guilt, life-threatening injuries and strong moral code as he hunts for the people who turned him into a mass-murderer.

Using his skill in combat, gut instincts, and new-found allies, can Kaine uncover the truth and find redemption before the net finally closes?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deep Impact: Instinct will keep you alive (A John McCready Thriller Book 2) *




  








The second John McCready thriller.

A satellite out of control.

An offer that can't be refused.

A nuclear submarine with a terrifying secret.

The ultimate sacrifice.

***

How far would you go to serve your country?

What would you do if there was no one to trust?

When John McCready is given an ultimatum, he's left with no choice but to comply…

…whatever the odds.

Thrown reluctantly into a situation beyond his control, McCready must overcome the forces ranged against him to fight to survive and uncover the truth.

With help from an unlikely quarter, and abandoned by those he loves, he faces the ultimate sacrifice in the ultimate confrontation.

From the depths of the Pacific Ocean, through the tropical islands of Palau, to a nerve-shredding climax in the icy mountains of Russia, Deep Impact will leave you dazed and breathless, as an unwilling hero puts it all on the line for the safety of a nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Spies of the Midnight Sun: A True Story of WWII Heroes (World War Two Series Book 3) *




  








Winner Independent Publisher Book Awards

SPIES OF THE MIDNIGHT SUN is the true story of legendary British safecracker and spy Eddie Chapman, the British Double Cross Spy System, and Norwegian female Resistance operatives Dagmar Lahlum and Annemarie Breien. Known as Agent Zigzag, the most remarkable double agent of WWII, the fearless and roguishly handsome Chapman fell in love with and spied alongside the stunning 20-year-old model Dagmar Lahlum in Occupied Norway. Based upon recently released historical records from British and Norwegian archives, this WWII adventure and romance tale illuminates for the first time the intimate relationship between the two spy-lovers as well as the wartime exploits of Lahlum, Breien, and the Norwegian Resistance to liberate Norway and combat the Gestapo's bloodhound investigator, Siegfried Fehmer. The contributions of Dagmar Lahlum and Annemarie Breien to the Allied war effort are many and incontrovertible--and yet history has never properly recognized these courageous Resistance women for their achievements. Until now. This book is their story and the story of the colorful Eddie Chapman in their efforts to defeat the Nazis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/25/22.

Currently Free.

*Star Soldiers *




  








Andre Norton-Grand Mistress of science fiction-presents a grand tapestry of the far-flung interstellar future, in which the first starships from Earth have burst out into the universe . . . only to run straight into the restraining grasp of the stagnant alien federation known as Central Control.

Only as interstellar mercenaries can humans go to the stars; the aliens who already dominate the galaxy allow no other recourse. But when Swordsman Third Class Kana Karr and his comrades-in-arms are betrayed and abandoned on a hostile world by their alien masters, the warriors from Earth begin a desperate but glorious march across a planet whose every sword is against them. Their actions may doom humanity's future . . . or lead the way to an empire of their own!

Four thousand years later, galactic civilization is collapsing, and the underfunded crew of an exploration starship is forced to set down on an uncharted planet: a mysterious, abandoned world that is achingly beautiful-and hauntingly familiar. Ranger Sergeant Kartr, telepath and stellar Patrolman, searches with his crewmates for the source of a beacon which may mean escape for them all. What he finds is far stranger: the first clue to what may become the greatest revelation in galactic history!

The defining events of future historyas only Andre Norton could tell them!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Suck My Life: A Paranormal Chick Lit Novel (Sucking Dead Book 1) *




  








Mya: One minute I'm working in a bookshop and the next minute a vampire decides to kill me.

Enter the tall, dark, handsome stranger who’s been hanging around the store lately. He has a deal he says I can’t refuse. I can either a) die or b) become a vampire and Queen of the Wayward.

Great choices there, hey? Obviously, I choose option b.

So here I am, trying to get used to not only being undead, but to my new royal role where I'm in charge of the Home of Wayward Souls. Yep, any newly dead spirits that are wild, unhappy, and out to cause trouble. All mine.

Oh, and there's another tiny thing I need to get my head around. The guy who prevented my demise? He's Death himself. The grim reaper took a shine to me and wants to take me on a date.

Suck. My. Life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Unbaked Croakies: A Magical Cozy Mystery with Talking Animals (Enchanting Inquiries Book 1) *




  








*How in the name of the goddess’s favorite sports bra am I going to do this Magical Librarian job? I have no idea what I’m doing. And the woman who’s supposed to be training me is…well, let’s just say she’s distracted and leave it at that. I guess I’ll bumble through. It’s become something of a trademark move for me.*


My name is Naida Griffith and I’m a sorceress. I actually found that out not too long ago. I’ve lived with an undefined something burning in my belly for a while, feeling as if something wasn’t quite right under my skin. Then, on my eighteenth birthday I started getting headaches. Bad ones. And random stuff started following me around.

Recently I was approached by a group called the Société of Dire Magic to become Keeper of the Artifacts. A magical librarian. Given that magical artifacts have taken to following me around, I decided I might have an aptitude for the job. So I said yes.
But in the first few days, I’ve been flogged by flip flops, bludgeoned by gnomes, and discovered a corpse in a suitcase. Then there’s the woman who’s supposed to be training me. She’s…interesting.

Will I survive the training long enough to get the job as an artifact librarian? You might as well ask me if a caterpillar gets manis or pedis. Who knows? But I know one thing for sure. This gig is hard.

I’m going to do my best to succeed. Or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*An Imperfect Crime: A Detective Sanchez/Father Montero Mystery*




  






An Imperfect Crime by Fred.G. Baker A perfect crime leads to a perfect tragedy . . . When a man is executed for a murder he did not commit, Detective Lori Sanchez of the Phoenix Police Department decides to find out what went wrong. She thinks the crime scene was too clean, too flawless. It had to be a set up. The convicted man’s priest, Father Montero, agrees. They team up to search for the key witness who didn’t show up at trial. Where did he and his elusive girlfriend go? A complex set of interwoven crimes involving guns, drugs, and sex drive the unlikely duo to follow the evidence—wherever it leads. Part Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and part Dirty Harry, the story twists and turns as Detective Sanchez and Father Montero keep you guessing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Crimson Sky For Dying (The Archie Archibald Private Detective Series Book 1) *




  








Things change quickly when Archie Archibald receives his new private detective license. He knows his wife will not be happy, but he isn’t prepared for what happens next.

When his good friend gets caught up in an investment scam, Archie decides to look into it. His inquiries are interrupted when his first client shows up, and her case takes a sudden turn toward the bizarre.
When the Everglades catch on fire, south Florida gets even hotter as Archie finds himself thrust into a world of well-connected politicians, sex for hire, and a murder where the only evidence points to him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*An Eye for Death (The Journey Book 1) *




  








_Mature content. May not be suitable for some readers._

*Her blue eyes were luminous. They saved her life... for a while.*
Four people begin a journey. It will lead them to a deadly meeting on a country road beside an Iowa cornfield. Along the way, a mystery unravels through twists and turns that have you wondering who the "good guys and bad guys" are. The final encounter leaves no doubt that things are not always as they appear.

The first book in The Journey Series, 'An Eye for Death' is a hard-boiled, suspenseful thriller that takes the reader on a winding journey and a look into human nature. The ending will leave you wondering about the second book in the series, 'A Desert View' and the others that have followed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*My Wife's Secrets (My Husband's Fiancee Book 2) *




  








Everyone has secrets. When my wife went to prison for the murder of my mistress, I realized just how dangerous some secrets could be.

She’s now my ex-wife and is getting released based on new evidence. I don’t want to worry, but even if she didn’t kill my mistress, which I’m not convinced of, there’s no doubt she’s unstable.

I have a family to protect now. My new wife, Evelyn, is terrified, and I am determined not to let anything happen to her or our newborn daughter.

When I stumble across some puzzling clues, though, I realize Evelyn has secrets of her own. I want to be a good man, a better man, and the father my daughter needs. I don’t know if I should be protecting her from my ex-wife or if the real danger might be closer to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Blonde with the Dangerous 'Do: Book #3 in the Grifter’s Daughter Series (Grifter's Daughter) *




  








REVENGE IS A DISH BEST SERVED BLONDE...
Supremely likeable but untrustworthy con artist Dani Silver, fresh off an intense scam, decides on a whim to buy herself a saucy disguise and take a little vacay—a curly blonde wig and a gorgeous red dress. Not exactly inconspicuous, but Dani’s in the mood to kick up her heels.

When almost immediately, she meets a debonair and wealthy man, intrigued, she accepts his invitation to spend a few days at his mansion. But once there, she senses something off about him. Could he even be a fellow criminal?

So she snoops. And gets caught by the handsome suitor’s live-in brother.

Wrong place, wrong time-- this pair has secrets they’ll kill to protect. The handsome suitor enlists his brother to brutalize Dani, dump her in a storm drain, and leave her for dead.

But of course she’s not dead. Next step—revenge!

She gets her ex-fiance to bankroll the operation, and quickly assembles her specially tailored team of con artists. With these ragtag crooks in tow, Dani devises a deliciously elaborate plan to seek revenge upon her would-be murderers.

You can tell author Lindsay studied at the feet of the masters— sometimes it seems as if he’s actually channeling Donald Westlake. Or maybe Lawrence Block. Fans of of heist books and movies too (shoutout for Ocean’s 11 movies!) will love Dani’s wry humor, shady dealings, and clever, clever cons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*When Bad Things Happen Box Set: Psychological Thrillers Books 1 - 3*




  








Ordinary people living their lives. Then bad things happen.

A sheltered young mother and her medically fragile child disappear. Again.

Just when security is within their grasp, those entrusted with their welfare turn on them, creating a parent's worst nightmare.

How do ordinary people react to extraordinary circumstances? When the world they knew is no longer safe, when those they held dearest turn their backs, what is left?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Redemption: The Aftermath (A Simon Hall Political Thriller Book 4) *




  








*It was April 2017.*
*The nation was gripped by the shocking news that Simon Hall, the notorious terrorist, had leaped to his death off the Peace Bridge in Buffalo, New York. Moreover, the fact that the body had yet to be recovered raised doubts among many.*
Had Simon cleverly eluded his captors once again?

But for the newly-elected president, there were greater threats looming. President Randall Post had inherited a rapidly sinking economy that brought chaos of gargantuan proportions. And with the push for global governance threatening America’s sovereignty, the country was in dire need of solutions.



*˃˃˃ Meanwhile, the American populace was clamoring for a full governmental offensive on the clear need to create more jobs.*
The economic sinkhole had been accelerated by the paucity of employment throughout the country, which was largely ignored by the former administration in favor of their agenda. Internationally, a loss of esteem, coupled with a rising support of global governance among powerful forces, gave birth to a prediction of a permanent decline in America’s stature. Unrest among the masses had surfaced in frequent demonstrations against the government, many of which included violence. There was a blatant crisis of confidence facing the nation.



*˃˃˃ The increasing turmoil threatening the future of the U.S. was addressed head-on by the newly-elected president.*
He filled the leadership void boldly and without hesitation”�but he needed the support of the American people. The downtrodden mood that permeated the society forced his primary objective to design a strategy to address the crucial need for more jobs. Borrowing a page from the Manhattan Project, the president’s chosen course was to assemble some of the country’s best minds to offer solutions.



*˃˃˃ The clandestine group known as La Fratellanza was enlisted to fulfill the role.*
Their superior intellectual skills and experience as Washington insiders, made them eminently qualified to meet the President’s needs. Noble Bishop, director of the States Intelligence Agency was tasked to bring them together and to provide the leadership and guidance. The timetable had been set. To deliver on the immediacy of his stated goals, the President expected an overall strategy in only sixty-five days”�a challenge of overwhelming dimensions.

Will the country's sinking economy and sovereignty in peril, can President Post rescue America?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Politikill *




  








Take a bribe, meet your maker.

Imagine if someone recorded politicians accepting bribes. Or, an execution squad murdered corrupt legislators on camera, then broadcast politicians' wrongdoings. What if politicians actually feared retribution for accepting payola? Consider the seismic reverberations which would occur within the DC infrastructure if politicians feared dishonesty and graft.

Could our current government still run as our founding fathers intended?

Those questions drive the conflict at the center of Politikill, a thriller that grapples with timely issues around the broken political system in Washington, DC. Only Rice University History Professor Erasmus Luther understands that history is indeed repeating itself, and more importantly POWER does not share secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/25/22.

Currently Free.

*First Strike: Loudoun County *




  







Retired Army Delta Force operator Luke Ellis, 17-year-old teen Annie Dedham and her 12-year-old brother Darren, along with young Loudoun County deputy sheriff Alec Holman, are in a race against time to prevent the destruction of humanity. To succeed, they need the help of a mysterious woman scientist. Only she can stop Armageddon from taking place. There's a huge problem, though: Terrorists are rampaging through the small Loudoun County hamlet of Lucketts and they're after the same scientist. What Ellis and his little band do over the next several hours will decide the fate of humankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Galaxies Lost Episode One *




  








Redemption isn’t easy. Nothing is.
Jodi’s the greatest traitor the Coalition has seen – at least that’s the theory. Rotting for two years in jail, she’s dreamed of saving the galaxy. But she’s forgotten dreams can break you to come true.
When she’s released for a desperate mission, no one knows she alone can save everyone.
Beyond – out there – are things. Warriors. Hunters. For millennia, they’ve protected the galaxies. Now the status quo breaks, throwing a mysterious Shadow Hunter right into Jodi’s path and, eventually, her heart.
…
Galaxies Lost follows a traitor and a shadowy soldier fighting a hidden war for the universe. If you crave space opera with action, heart, and a splash of romance, grab Galaxies Lost Episode One today and soar free with an Odette C. Bell series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Body at the Crossroads: A Viking Witch Cozy Mystery (The Viking Witch Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








When her mother dies after a long illness, Ingrid Torfa must sell the family home to cover the medical bills. Her career as a book illustrator not yet exactly launched, Ingrid faces two options: live in her battered old Volkswagen, or go back to her mother's small town in northern Minnesota.

The small town that still haunts her dreams more than a decade since she last visited it. Or rather, not the town but the grandmother.

All of the drawings she fills notebooks with witches and the trolls that do their bidding? Not as whimsical in her nightmares as she sketches them in the bright light of day.

If not for her beloved cat Mjolner, living in the Volkswagen just might tempt her.

But the cat wants four walls and a door, so north she goes. And finds trouble in the form of a dead body before she even finds her grandmother's little town. How much can a town of stoic fishermen possibly be hiding?

As Ingrid is about to find out, quite a lot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Comes in Threes (Addie Foster Mystery Series Book 1) *




  







Addie Foster, owner of Smiling Dog Books, loves her small-town life. Until someone, or rather several someones, tries to end it. What secrets is she hiding? Add one gay BFF and one dark, brooding detective into the mix and watch everything unfold. Will Addie figure out why someone wants her dead before it’s too late? Or will this be her final chapter?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Evening Star (Sam Keaton Western Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








Sam Keaton is a man on a mission. And his first mission is to survive the posse that's after him. He'll need all his wits and his skills and his best hope for survival rests in unraveling a mysterious tribal legend and learning about stolen gold.

With the old west as a backdrop, the Sam Keaton novels are first and foremost mysteries, taking readers to authentic historical events just after the Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Shot of Murder: An Amateur Sleuth Historical Mystery (A Charley Hall Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A murder in a male-dominated world. A reporter determined to solve the crime. Will she end up above the fold, or get buried in the back?*
1948: Kingston, Canada—Charley Hall knows she’s a better reporter than any man in the newsroom. Frustrated to be demoted to the women’s page so her job on the city beat can be given to a returning soldier, she refocuses her energy into locating her brother who disappeared after his latest bender. She’s horrified when her search leads to the woman last seen with him, found dead with a bullet in her neck.

Driven to catch the killer and clear her brother’s name, Charley encounters a mysterious cop from out of town who’s showing an intense interest in the case. But as she uncovers the victim’s murky past, tracking down the shooter could land the intrepid journalist in the obituaries.

Can this gutsy gal prove her investigative skills and live to tell the tale?

A Shot of Murder is the first book in the atmospheric Charley Hall historical mystery series. If you like strong female protagonists, period pieces, and small-town misdeeds, then you’ll love Brenda Gayle’s compelling whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cliff Hangers: Mr. & Mrs. Platt (The Cliff Hangers Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








WHAT COULD GO WRONG ON THEIR WEDDING NIGHT?

Mr. and Mrs. Platt are married at a big ceremony in Chicago. They spend their wedding night in the honeymoon suite of a five-star hotel in downtown Chicago. Robert Platt picks up his wife on the balcony to carry her over the threshold and back into their honeymoon suite. Instead, he tosses her over the railing and sends her plunging twenty-three stories to her death.

Homicide detective Cliff Ford is called to the scene. It's inconceivable to him that a man would kill his bride on their honeymoon night. His skills are challenged as he must unlock the mystery behind a devious mind. A man who has killed before. And will kill again, if Cliff doesn't stop him.

Book Two of the Cliff Hangers has everything best-selling and award-winning author, Terry Toler, is known for. Romance. Intrigue. Mystery. Suspense. Danger. And an ending you won't see coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder at Seminole Pond: Florida Murder Mystery Novel Series *




  







Roger Pyles, forensic expert and part-time crime investigator, is frustrated at finding the wrong bodies just as he’s finally getting his long-awaited archaeological dig started. But unexpected corpses will be the least of the problems he’ll soon face, professional and personal. “These are the times that will try men’s souls,” Thomas Paine said. Will Roger succeed against his newest challenges?Great trials can have the seeds of good hidden deep in them. Little can he realize how these untimely troubles will lead to his next great adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One In A Million (Beyond The Veil Supernatural Thriller Book 1) *




  








To survive the road to redemption, he must rely on the faith he’s abandoned.

To the outside world, Kyle Fasano had it all: a good job, the love of his family, and a beautiful house on the hill. Nevertheless, he felt unfulfilled. Risking more than he could ever imagine, he had a fling with a woman from work.

Kyle knew better than to give in to temptation and thought he could hide his indiscretion. He thought he could pretend it never happened… until his lover plummets to her death from their hotel room.

Now, he is the L.A.P.D.’s prime suspect in the case. Detectives Napoleon Villa and Evan Parker are hot on his trail and determined to track him down. Yet it quickly becomes apparent not all is as it seems in this investigation.

As he flees from the law with everything to lose, Kyle Fasano is about to discover that every decision in life has consequences, no matter the odds. And sometimes, being one in a million can seal your doom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Desolation Run *




  








70-something Oreny “Big” Johnson has a problem. Actually, he has two. Or maybe three. The first is that he’ll be dead from cancer, less than a year, which doesn’t particularly concern him: “The things I’ve been through, dying is just one more page in a long bad book.” But spending his last living days, taking his last living breath, behind steel bars does. That’s the second problem: Inmate #78903 in the notorious level-four Washington State prison known as Horseneck Bay.

Then there’s the money. Two million dollars of stolen military payroll, supposedly buried in some remote and mysterious south-Texas mountain range called Los Despoblados, or The Uninhabited, which sounds to Oreny like one of those places his mama Maybell always told him to avoid. But he’ll worry about that later. He has to get there first. Problem number three.

That’s when he brings those two smoldering dynamite sticks he’s attached himself to—his Luke-boy and Jaime—on board to help his tired old body break out of Horseneck and go dig up that money and then hightail it across the border into Mexico. And when they do break out, and Luke decides to bring his girlfriend Lauren along, and her enraged ex comes after them, and then the manhunt starts multiplying faster around them than those cancer cells inside him, Oreny still thinks he can control them. The problems, that is. At least, until Cade arrives.

Cade, the prison investigator Oreny knows is dangerous and unpredictable as a six-foot-two wolverine on eight gallons of adrenalin gone bad. And who won’t stop until he catches them and does to them what Cade does best.

Cade, Oreny knows better than anything else, is their biggest problem of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/27/22.

Currently Free.

*The Turing Revolt: The War Against Infinity *




  







I'm a humble, itinerant Star Ship Captain who got blackmailed into helping the Sentient Ships rebel against the Empire. Just because my personal AI might test off the Turing Scale. Now I've got the Empire, the Lotus Eaters Society and the Khan of a planet of intelligent dinosaurs all gunning for me! Old secrets are coming back, people and situations I walked away from... when I became a humble, itinerant Star Ship Captain.
And I might be on a mission... from God!

WARNING: 18+ only! The people, language and situations in this work of fiction are for adults only!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Captain Madigan (Tales of the Whiskey Richard Book 1) *




  








Fast-paced, sci-fi action in the spirit of Guardians of the Galaxy!

Smuggling, fighting, killing - the life of a space privateer is a young man’s game. Albert Madigan, captain of the Whiskey Richard, sure as hell knows that description no longer applies to him.

Madigan’s ship is rundown, his crew is made up of men and women just as flawed as their captain and bouncing from shady job to shady job across the solar system is more trouble than it’s worth. Madigan finally has his opportunity to retire when a high paying contract falls in his lap, but his best laid plans are shot to shit when the job turns out to be a deadly setup.

Taking off across the stars, the crew of the Whiskey Richard fights to stay one step ahead of their pursuers as Madigan comes to grips with what he needs to do to see his quest for vengeance through to its inevitable, bloody conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Goodbye to the Sun: (Wind Tide Book 1) *




  








A rebel intent on justice. A lost soul pursued by an infamous bounty hunter. One impossible moral choice...

Tucked away in the remote dunes of Kol 2, the Motes are on the brink of cultural collapse. Razor, a bold and daring pilot, leads a last-ditch gambit against their local oppressors, the Targitians. The plan - abduct visiting Ambassador Keen Draden and use him as a bargaining chip to restore her people's independence in the Sagittarius Arm. But when the operation unravels, Razor is forced to renegotiate terms with the arrogant diplomat.

Light years away on Heroon a radical resistance blossoms. The alluring rainforest planet haunts Keen. All his problems started there during the Patent War, but it's where Razor's troubles may find a solution. The moral tide ebbs, exposing an impossible choice that links their futures together more tragically than they ever thought possible.

Goodbye to the Sun: a space opera inspired by the Greek tragedy, Antigone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Chaos Gate: Book 1: A Fast Paced Action Adventure Series (The Ever Hero Saga) *




  








Kasai Ch’ou has the power to challenge the gods. He just doesn't know it yet.

Enter the archdevil, Sekka hellbent on conquest and lacking but one final piece to guarantee her victory; the soul of the Ever Hero. Will Kasai find his power in time and with it, the courage to defeat the legions of the Abyss?

A century has passed since the disappearance of the demigod, Aetenos, savior and protector of the Mortal Realm. As whispers of war echo across the Three Kingdoms of Hanna, fate follows in the footsteps of two unlikely companions, a novice mystic monk on the run, and a feisty wood witch with a troubled past.

This series is packed with mysticism, magic, vengeance, and salvation. It does not disappoint with a full cast of mad sorcerers, fiery witches, corrupt dukes, weak kings, sinister devils, a succubus thrown in for good measure. Just wait until the angels arrive as the series gets on a roll.

Perfect for fans of Fans of George R.R. Martin’s, A Game of Thrones, Brandon Sanderson’s, Mistborn series, John Gwynne’s, Bloodsworn Trilogy, Harmon Cooper’s, Pilgrim series, and The Fatemarked Epic, by David Estes.

If you are looking for a propulsive, epic fantasy series opener that brings mystical martial-arts action, magic, and political intrigue to the forefront, as awkward companions come of age against the eternal forces of good and evil, then this book is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*I Reside Here *




  








Ruby is terrified of the menacing girl who haunts the hallway outside her bedroom.

The ghost orders her to leave, but Ruby has nowhere else to go – her parents went missing, so she’s been sent to live with a relative she hardly knows in a strange mansion brimming with secrets. Specters haunt hidden closets, entire sections of the house have been declared off-limits, and Arthur, the young boy living with her, seems to possess a strange ability to see supernatural entities. As she discovers the mysteries of the mansion, she learns just how dire her and Arthur’s situation has become – or is it all imagined? Just paranoia? To survive, she’ll need to unlock abilities of her own and come face-to-face with the terrors that inhabit their home. 

I Reside Here is a fast-paced paranormal mystery, part of the River universe. It is a stand-alone novel; no prior reading of any other book is required in order to enjoy it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Undertaking Irene (Jane Delaney Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Jane Delaney does things her paying customers can’t do, don’t want to do, don’t want to be seen doing, can’t bring themselves to do, and/or don’t want it to be known they’d paid someone to do. To dead people.

Life gets complicated for Jane and her Death Diva business when she’s hired to liberate a gaudy mermaid brooch from the corpse during a wake—on behalf of the rightful owner, supposedly. Well, a girl’s got to make a living, and this assignment pays better than scattering ashes, placing flowers on graves, or bawling her eyes out as a hired mourner. Unfortunately for Jane, someone else is just as eager to get his hands on that brooch, and he’s even sneakier than she is, not to mention dangerously sexy.

Just when she thinks her biggest problem is grand theft mermaid, things take a murderous turn. But hey, when you’ve teamed up with a neurotic seven-pound poodle named Sexy Beast, how can you go wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Tell All (Locust Point Mystery Book 1) *




  








The town party planner has a secret, and it'll be the death of her.
Good thing amateur sleuth, Kay Carrera is on the case!

Sixty year old Kay Carrera has a new job doing internet research, but underneath her capable demeanor she’s struggling with the recent death of her husband, money troubles, and better eye sight than she’s ever had before.

When she stumbles on a body outside her favorite grocery store, Kay finds new purpose in solving the crime that has rocked her small town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Brotherhood (The Brotherhood Chronicle Book 1) *




  








_Amazon #1 Bestseller_ _Winner-Pencraft Award for Literary Excellence_ _Winner-Silver Medal-Global Book Awards_ and 1st Book in Tejas Desai’s Riveting International Crime Trilogy The Brotherhood Chronicle (The Brotherhood, The Runand Hide, The Dance Towards Death)!

Enter a sinister, exotic world of danger, surprise and suspense. Niral Solanke, a down on his luck private investigator living in New York City during The Great Recession, is trying to redeem himself from a life of sin by rejoining a conservative Hindu religious organization called The Brotherhood. But when his childhood friend Priya Mehta dies mysteriously, he is tasked with investigating her demise.

As he probes her boyfriend, wealthy financier Vishal Patel, her brother, Hindu fanatic Amrat Mehta, and a wide variety of characters including visual artist Lauren Juvonich-Adams and building custodian Lance Portman, he realizes nothing is as it seems as he is drawn into a netherworld of crime, corruption and religious fervor.

This second edition contains many additional features, including a preface by the author, a note from the copyeditor, a detailed map of New York City, a list of characters, an updated Glossary of Hindu Terms, a study guide, trivia questions and a peek at the second volume, The Run and Hide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Trouble By Any Name: A Western Novella (Jacob Payne, Bounty Hunter Book 1) *




  








Jacob Payne, bounty hunter, is on the trail in the Arizona Territory.

The town of San Adrian has been taken over by an outlaw, a wife-murderer, and violent man who won't succumb to Jacob's usual methods.

He must protect the sheriff's widow, the townspeople, and himself all while unmasking this despicable character.

If you love traditional westerns, with noble men fighting for what's right, you're going to love Jacob Payne.

This novella is 15,000 words and can be read in one sitting!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*How to Read People Like a Book: Understand People Beyond Words: A Complete Guide to Accurately Reading Intentions, Body Language, Thoughts and Emotions *




  








*Learn How to Get Inside the Minds of Others and Expose Their Intentions With Just a Look! - If You Want to Learn How to Read Between the Lines and Establish Stronger Relationships, Then Keep Reading!*
Do you sometimes feel like people are just a big mystery to you?

Do you want to know what people are really thinking?

Have you ever wondered what it's like to get into someone else's head?

You may feel like you're always being judged by others, and you're not sure how to change that. You may also feel like you can't trust your own judgment because you don't know what other people are really thinking.

It's just so frustrating when you think you understand what someone is saying, but then they do something that completely contradicts your understanding.

In today's world, it's more important than ever to be able to read people accurately. Whether you're trying to build better relationships, close more sales, or just get ahead at work.

How to Read People Like a Book will teach you everything you need to know about reading body language, intentions, thoughts, and emotions. This book is the complete guide to accurately understanding other people.

With this guide, you'll be able to understand what other people are feeling and thinking – even if they don't say a word!

In this book, you’ll discover:


How to read between the lines and see the bigger picture
How to remove your bias and read people more accurately
The 5 Levels of Needs
The science of how people’s personalities work
An in-depth and comprehensive learning experience
Master the art of getting into people’s heads
The best ways to boost your communication skills and get the answers you want!
Reading people can give you an advantage in any situation. With this guide by your side, you'll never be left guessing again about what’s going on in someone else’s mind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Prepper’s Survival Bible: 10 in 1: The Guide to Survive After the Society Collapse. Food, Shelter, Off-Grid Power, First-Aid, Health Defense, and Other Strategies for Self-Sufficient Living *




  








How would you protect your home against an imminent natural disaster?
Are you confident you could survive up to 3 weeks without being able to leave your home?
How much food do you have stored right now?
Does anyone else count on you for their survival?

If you can confidently answer these questions, you’re a true prepper.

But if you weren’t able to answer or you don’t feel totally confident in your ability as a prepper, it’s time to take some action.

Living in contemporary times can be riddled with anxiety and fears and smart people worldwide realize that being prepared can mean a differencein the long run.

That's why I've written this Bible for Preppers, for you who are looking for all the answers to your worries.

In this book you will find out how:

All the types of disasters you could face and how to best prepare
Properly store your food sources
Personal Hygene and Firts Aid
Security strategies to protect your family by any means necessary
Survival Checklist
Mastering Wilderness Survival Skills and Preppers Hack for Health
Live without electricity and how you can produce your own electricity!
And much more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Eastern Front: A Captivating Guide to Soviet Union in World War 2, the Winter War, Siege of Leningrad, Operation Barbarossa and Battle of Stalingrad *




  








*If you want to discover the captivating history of the Eastern Front during World War 2, then keep reading...*

Free History BONUS Inside!

Five captivating manuscripts in one book:


Soviet Union in World War 2: A Captivating Guide to Life in the Soviet Union and Some of the Main Events on the Eastern Front Such as the Battle of Stalingrad, Battle of Kursk, and Siege of Leningrad
The Winter War: A Captivating Guide to the Russo-Finnish War between Finland and the Soviet Union
Leningrad: A Captivating Guide to the Siege of Leningrad and Its Impact on World War 2 and the Soviet Union
Operation Barbarossa: A Captivating Guide to the Opening Months of the War between Hitler and the Soviet Union in 1941–45
Stalingrad: A Captivating Guide to the Battle of Stalingrad and Its Impact on World War II
No nation suffered more losses during the Second World War than the Soviet Union. The figure most historians recognize as roughly accurate is twenty million. The exact figure is impossible to tally for a number of reasons: destroyed records, inexact pre-war records, Soviet politicization of the population figures before and after the war, and much more. No matter what the exact total was, what is known is that the Soviet population only recovered its losses from the war in the late 1950s.

For those of you unfamiliar with WWII, the combined losses sustained by the United States and Great Britain were just over 800,000 dead. The Soviets lost that many people during the Siege of Leningrad alone.

Some of the topics covered in part 1 of this book include:

Before the War
Stalinism
1938 and 1939
Interlude
Barbarossa
War of Extermination
The Major Battles
And much, much more!
Some of the topics covered in part 2 of this book include:


The Grand Duchy of Finland
The Finnish Civil War
Between a Rock and a Hard Place
The Red Menace
Negotiations, “Refresher Training,” and the Balance of Forces
The Greatest Finn of All Time
Hell in the Snow
And much, much more!
Some of the topics covered in part 3 of this book include:


Before the Siege
Horror Approaches
Attack
Civilians and Defense
The Battlefield
Inside the City
Inside the City
Stalin Returns to His Old Methods
And much, much more!
Some of the topics covered in part 4 of this book include:


Nazis and Communists
Invasion
All Seems Lost
And much, much more!
Some of the topics covered in part 5 of this book include:


Before the Battle
Fall Blau (“Case Blue”)
The Slaughter Begins
Soldiers and Generals
Schlacht an der Wolga
And much, much more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/27/22.

Currently Free.

*Operation Iceberg: 1945 Victory on Okinawa (WW2 Pacific Military History Series Book 9) *




  








“An unforgettable read about the Pacific War’s bloodiest battle and the significance of Okinawa.” –Reviewer

A gripping account of the final campaign of World War II—the victory on Okinawa.

The invasion of Okinawa was the largest amphibious assault in the Pacific Theater. Codenamed Operation Iceberg, it was also one of the bloodiest battles in the Pacific, lasting ninety-eight days.

After a long campaign of island hopping, the Allies planned to use Kadena Air Base on Okinawa as a base for Operation Downfall, the planned invasion of the Japanese home islands. This battle was also known as "typhoon of steel" [English translation], because of the ferocity of the fighting, the intensity of kamikaze attacks and the sheer numbers of Allied ships and armored vehicles that assaulted the island.

This narrative recounts the invasion of Okinawa in vivid, gritty detail. Explore the fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/28/22.

Currently Free.

*The Course of Empire (Course of Empire Series Book 1)*




  








WOULD THEY DESTROY EARTH IN ORDER TO SAVE IT

Conquered by the Jao twenty years ago, the Earth is shackled under alien tyranny—and threatened by the even more dangerous Ekhat, who are sending a genocidal extermination fleet to the solar system. Humanity's only chance rests with an unusual pair of allies: a young Jao prince, newly arrived to Terra to assume his duties, and a young human woman brought up amongst the Jao occupiers.

But both are under pressure from the opposing forces—a cruel Jao viceroy on one side, determined to drown all opposition in blood; a reckless human resistance on the other, perfectly prepared to shed it. Added to the mix is the fact that only by adopting some portions of human technology and using human sepoy troops can the haughty Jao hope to defeat the oncoming Ekhat attack—and then only by fighting the battle within the Sun itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dial Witch (Dial Witch Trilogy Book 1)*




  








Trouble brews when a psychic enchantress shares her magic.
When the sorceress Jane Black offers spells, potions, and tarot card readings to the regular folk in her small town, she finds herself in a cauldron of hot water. Despite her good intentions, spells spiral out of control, potions backfire, and people turn against her. As Jane’s problems multiply, a drool-worthy dragon enforcer, arrives on her doorstep and gives her an ultimatum. While the universe stacks impossible odds against her, a hot dragon breathes down her neck, and Vixen, her snarky familiar, harangues her every move, Jane refuses to give up. She’s determined to make things better for everyone, or die trying. Is Jane’s magic strong enough to heal the town’s problems? Will her full-service sorcery store, survive? And what exactly will Leos the dragon set on fire? Dial Witch is the first book in the Dial Witch trilogy, set in the Mystic Keep world. It chronologically follows The Perfect Brew trilogy, but can easily be read as a standalone story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Once Upon A Time (Fairytale Collections) *




  








*A sword-wielding Cinderella. An enchanting Beauty. A villain who might not be so bad after all…*
Once upon a time, before the Brothers Grimm, when fairytales were romantic fantasies for entertaining adults and frightening children…
Three twisted tales inspired by the classic fairytales…for adults who still love reading fairytales, though they're a little darker now, making that happily ever after so much sweeter.

This box set includes:

*Enchant: Beauty and the Beast Retold*
A beastly prince. An enchanting beauty. Only love can break the spell.
Once upon a time…
The wicked King Thorn forced the enchantress Zuleika to cast a terrible curse. She fled his court to travel the world, helping those who need her magic most. Until a search for her merchant father's lost ships leads her to an enchanted island, where Prince Vardan, the island's ruler, is afflicted by the most powerful curse Zuleika has ever encountered. She's not sure she can reverse the spell, but she's determined to try. After all, a prince who fights pirates can't be all bad…no matter how beastly his appearance. Together, can the enchanting beauty and the beastly prince break the spell?

*Dance: Cinderella Retold*
A dutiful daughter. A prince forced to find a bride. If the shoe fits…
Once upon a time…
When the Emperor’s army comes recruiting, Mai signs up, seeing it as the perfect escape from her stepmother and a lifetime of drudgery. Armed with her mother’s armour and a pair of magic shoes, Mai marches off to war…only to find herself sharing a tent with the General’s arrogant nephew, Prince Yi. The best swordsman in the Empire, Prince Yi wants to make war, not love, but the Emperor insists this will be Yi’s last campaign before he must marry. Prince Yi has never met his match…until now. Can one woman win the war and the prince’s heart?

*Fly: Goose Girl Retold*
Two princesses. One prince. And the war has just begun.
Once upon a time…
Princess Ava was sent to a neighbouring kingdom as a lady-in-waiting to her sister, their future queen. Until a runaway horse, a case of amnesia and a cold-hearted king conspire to bring her to the prince's attention. Now the prince believes Ava is his bride, and her sister is just a serving maid. One thing is certain: the prince must marry one of the princesses, or there will be war. But when all's fair in love and war…who will win the battle for the prince's heart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cabin Hauntings: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery *




  







When Ken and Sally Richardson lost their only daughter to cancer, the glue that held their family together dissolved. Wrecked with grief, Ken and Sally are lost and desperate and on the cusp of bankruptcy from their late daughter’s medical bills. But when a mysterious letter arrives, informing the Richardson family they have won a mountain cabin in Montana's luxurious Big Sky region, they’re skeptical of the letter’s legitimacy. When the prize turns out to be real, Ken and Sally arrive in Big Sky in hopes of saving themselves from financial ruin. It doesn’t take long for Ken and Sally to realize the cabin comes with strings attached, and as they follow the threads to the truth of why they were chosen, neither are sure if they’ll survive solving the mystery in Big Sky.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*15 Minutes: A Romantic Comedy Mystery (Maizie Albright Star Detective Book 1) *




  








*SHE PLAYED ONE ON TV, BUT CAN MAIZIE ALBRIGHT MAKE IT AS A DETECTIVE IN REAL LIFE?*

For fans of romantic comedy mysteries like Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum series and Meg Cabot's Heather Wells Mysteries. The Wall Street Journal bestselling and international-award winning author Larissa Reinhart brings her readers the first in the Maizie Albright Star Detective series, Hot Mystery Reviews’ "Top 10 Mysteries for Book Clubs.”

”Child star and hilarious hot mess Maizie Albright trades Hollywood for the backwoods of Georgia and pure delight ensues. Maizie's my new favorite escape from reality.”— Gretchen Archer, USA Today bestselling author of the Davis Way Crime Caper series

Three Teen Choice Awards, One Emmy Nomination, and several Maxim covers later, Maizie Albright was an ex-teen star, stuck in reality show hell, and standing before a California judge. She has one chance for a new life: return home to Black Pine, Georgia, and get a job that has nothing to do with show business.

So why not become the character she played during the happiest days of her life — a private detective.

Great. Except Maizie's got 10 days to land the job to keep her probation.

10 days to convince the only private investigator in town, Wyatt Nash, to hire her. A man who could use some help.

But not, it seems, from a fallen celebrity.

10 days to shake the reality show that's followed her to Georgia. A show that seems intent on ruining her chances for a new life.

Because prison time gets better ratings.

10 days to convince herself she's not falling in love with Nash. A (really hot) man who doesn't want to have anything to do with her.

But what else is new?

10 days to figure out what happened to the wife of Nash's client. The woman Maizie was tailing for the client without Nash knowing.

Although the wife's killer knows. Because now they want to kill Maizie, too.

What will 10 days cost Maizie? Other than imprisonment, her dignity, and maybe her life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder at Hartigan House: a 1920s cozy historical mystery (A Ginger Gold Mystery Book 2) *




  








Clever and entertaining, you’ll love this charming Golden Age mystery series. And the fashion is to die for!” - Molly C. Quinn, actress, Castle

There's a skeleton in the attic!

When Ginger Gold arrives at her childhood London home ~ Hartigan House ~ she's shocked to discover decade-old remains from some poor woman in the attic.

It's a mystery that once again puts Ginger alongside the handsome Chief Inspector Basil Reed. Who is the victim? And how on earth did she end up in Ginger's home?

In order to solve the troubling puzzle, Ginger and her good friend Haley Higgins recreate a soirée hosted in 1913 by Ginger's late father, George Hartigan. A shadow of suspicion is cast on her father's legacy, and Ginger isn't so sure she wants to know the truth about the man she dearly loved.

Before the night is over, another person is dead. Can Ginger stop the killer before she becomes the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Diamonds Aren't Forever: Heist Ladies, Book 1 (Heist Ladies Caper Mysteries) *




  








A nearly flawless museum robbery, a missing million-dollar necklace, a stalled investigation. For the victim of the crime, the situation calls for desperate measures, and spunky 72-year-old Pen Fitzpatrick isn't going to sit by and do nothing. When the police have a dozen excuses why they can’t solve the crime, Pen does the only thing she can do—gather a group of friends to help catch the crooks and steal back the necklace. They call themselves The Heist Ladies.

It becomes apparent the thief is a master con man who is likely working with an international theft ring. The chase takes the Ladies far from home and into elegant European enclaves as they attempt to face him down. Close calls and near misses—it’s never quite certain whether the women will be able to pull their own spectacular heist and see justice done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Rose Thorn: A Suspenseful Mystery (Echo Rose Book 3) *




  








Five years ago, a man is executed for the brutal murder of a family. Now another family is found dead in the same way.

Echo Rose is finally a reporter for a well-established newspaper, but things get off to a rocky start when office politics get in the way and Echo has to prove herself to everyone. Detective Skip Malloy is sent to investigate the death of a father, mother, and daughter. Skip's relationship with his partner is strained after he showed more loyalty to Echo during their last investigation. When a killer sets his sights on Skip and his family, Echo must do everything to save them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Hitwoman Gets Lucky (Confessions of a Slightly Neurotic Hitwoman Book 3) *




  








Meet Maggie, the queen of misadventures, in this light-hearted novella.

Maggie Lee’s a lot of things:

The daughter of a mom in a mental institution and a dad serving time;
The niece of three meddling aunts;
The aunt (and now legal guardian) of her beloved niece, Katie;
The friend of a snarky lizard, a dyslexic Doberman, and a semi-psychic co-worker;
A contract killer.

But one thing she'd never thought she'd be is a thief.

That's about to change as she heads to the casinos of Atlantic City to
help her sexy murder mentor, Patrick Mulligan, steal something from a professional thief.

Maggie's never been lucky in love or money. Will this gamble pay off or will she lose her shirt, her heart or even her life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Our Honored Dead: Thriller Suspense Series (Stephanie Chalice Thrillers Book 4) *




  







Secrets lead to lies and lies to murder in this pulse-pounding mystery with lots of shocking twists. International Bestselling Seies. "Lawrence Kelter is an exciting new novelist, who reminds me of an early Robert Ludlum. —Nelson DeMille   "Kelter is a master, pure and simple."  —The Kindle Book Review “Chalice’s acerbic repartee is like an arsenal of nuclear missiles.” —BookWire Review

OUR HONORED DEAD: A bullet races toward Detective Stephanie Chalice, a bullet meant to kill not one, but two. Chalice is pushed to her physical and mental limits as she investigates four murders, each with its own unique criminal signature. The murder trail takes her from Ground Zero in lower Manhattan to the icy narrows beneath the Verrazano Bridge as she pursues a villain, who is both clever and diabolical. A solitary strand of evidence ties the four murders together but is it enough for our hero to go on? Lives hang in the balance as the clock clicks down toward zero. Is Chalice’s time about to run out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*To Run a Little Faster *




  








London, 1938.

Europe is on the brink of war.

And in England Anthony Eden’s resignation as Prime Minister has rocked the tottering foundations of the country.

So not much attention is paid when Michael Hensman, Member of Parliament for Crayshott East, leaves Westminster for a short holiday with his wife — and vanishes without trace.

But Fleet Street journalist Simon Darrell is sent to investigate.

His unorthodox methods get him taken off the case.

But he decides to do some unofficial investigating of his own…

After people connected with Hensman are found dead, it is clear that something sinister is going on.

And before long Simon finds a disturbing connection between the murders and the threat of Nazi Germany.

He is soon caught up in an ugly conspiracy that involves political intrigue, corruption, blackmail, death — and the fate of an entire nation....

And he must Run A Little Faster to stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jackson's Peace (Jackson Series Book 2) *




  








*In wartime, the last place you want to be is on the front lines.*


The last days of the war are approaching, and the first days of peace.

But Johnnie and his mates don’t care about the battlefront nor what the politicians are doing.

Arch-scrounger, black marketeer, lady’s man and general no-good, Private Jackson is sublimely indifferent to it all, so long as he doesn’t have to fight, get shot or bombed, and so long as he can carry on his usual shady activities.

So when Private Johnnie Jackson gets himself classified a bona fide nut case, he reckons he’s got it made until the war is over.

But no matter where he is, he’s still a con man and all-round ladies’ man…

Gear up for another exhilarating tale of exploits involving your favourite irrepressible Private — it’s a non-stop adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mendel Paradox (Harvey Bennett Thrillers Book 9) *




  








“Plenty of treachery... some truly unique forms of danger. A riveting imagined world, so real you’ll wonder it was imagined." — Steve Berry, New York Times Bestselling Author

What began as neurological experimentation on apes...

...Might end with something far worse.

From International and USA Today Bestselling Author Nick Thacker...

A company in Switzerland has been working to make the future of medicine and surgery a present-day reality. Their successes have been stacking up for over a decade, and their next project promises great things.

Until things start to go awry.

Animal experimentation has never been an easy path for medical corporations.

...Especially when those animals revolt.

A woman seeks out the help of Harvey Bennett and the CSO team to bring down an organization she believes is engaging in some questionable research.

They decide to tackle the problem head-on: to hunt down the people responsible.

But they're not the only people — or animals — hunting.

Genetic engineering meets conspiracy technothriller in this nonstop, fast-paced action-adventure novel. A perfect blend of suspense, mystery, and thriller adventure for the armchair traveler.

Enjoy the book as a standalone novel or as part of the Harvey Bennett Thrillers series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/28/22.

Currently Free.

*The Dead Years: Holocaust Memoirs (Holocaust Survivor Memoirs World War II) *




  








*A Jewish teenager. Four concentration camps. His family and home lost forever. This is his unforgettable story of survival.*

When the Nazis entered Poland in September 1939, Joseph lost his entire family and his Hevra. They were murdered because they were Jewish. At the young age of seventeen he had to learn how to survive, all on his own.

There was no escape possible. Joseph was transported to the worst places conceivable, first Majdanek, then Auschwitz, Dora and Bergen-Belsen. In these camps he experienced desperation, illness, starvation and unimaginable brutality. Yet, Joseph survived - against all odds. Was it cunningness, determination or just luck? Upon his return to Poland to reclaim possessions, he encountered the same fierce antisemitism.

Mentally scarred, Joseph confronted his traumatic wartime memories in the form of this testimony, thereby fulfilling an obligation to the six million who lost their lives.

*The Dead Years is a deeply personal, poignant and devasting read.*
Schupack accounts in exceptional detail the harrowing events of WW2.


*It’s an important memoir from a young man’s experience of a history that should never be forgotten.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/29/22.

Currently Free.

*Savage Stars: 7 Novels of Space Opera, Aliens, AI, and Post Apocalyptic Adventure *




  








The universe can be savage, but these heroes won’t go down without a fight.

Seven full-length novels by bestselling authors that explore the far reaches of the universe, the limits of the human mind, and the divide between man and machine. Aliens, AI, and post-apocalyptic adventure—you’ll find them all among the Savage Stars.

Download this collection of series starters today!

About the Books:
Starship Waking by C. Gockel
On an icy, barren world, a starship dreams of doom…Her nightmares will force an alien race to make contact with the most unlikely of heroes—6T9, a pleasure 'bot struggling to find purpose, and Volka, a lonely mutant on a repressive homeworld. The galaxy will be shaken to its core. The starship is waking.

Exin Ex Machina by G. S. Jennsen
When man and machine are one and the same, death is no longer an inevitability. Though Nika Tescarav has lived many lives, she no longer remembers them. But if whoever erased her past did so to silence her, they’ve failed. Enter a world of technological wonders, exotic alien life, captivating worlds—and a dark secret that will shatter it all.

Crystalline Space by A. K. DuBoff
Elle and a team of companions with magically enhanced abilities embark on an interstellar quest to stop an alien invasion. If Elle and her friends can’t stop the Darkness corrupting the crystalline network connecting the planets, their worlds and loved ones will be lost in shadow forever.

Star Nomad by Lindsay Buroker
The Alliance has toppled the tyrannical empire. It should be a time for celebration, but not for fighter pilot Captain Alisa Marchenko. After barely surviving a crash in the final battle for freedom, she's stranded on a dustball of a planet, billions of miles from her young daughter. She has no money or resources, and there are no transports heading to Perun, her former home and the last imperial stronghold.

The Legacy Human by Susan Kaye Quinn
What would you give to live forever? Elijah wants to become an ascender, a human/machine hybrid, but it’s forbidden for legacy humans like him. When he’s sponsored for the creative Olympics, he could win everything, including ascendance… or lose it all playing the ascenders’ Games.

Bypass Gemini by Joseph Lallo
Lex was the next great hoversled pilot until a fixed race got him banned. Now a freelance delivery boy, life couldn’t get any worse. Then a mysterious suitcase got him mixed up with mobsters, a megacorp, and a mad scientist. Now he must solve the mystery or die trying.

The Concordia Deception by J. J. Green
After spending 184 years in suspended animation, scientist Cariad begins a new life in a remote space colony. On a planet rife with intrigue, betrayal, and alien threats, can she fight to preserve humanity’s future in the stars?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Solar Storm: Book 1 *




  








Jay Cantrell will find his family…or die trying.

He had the perfect life as a small-town librarian: married just over a year to his second wife, an airline pilot, he also has a daughter in college studying to be an astrophysicist. He's ready to celebrate the first year of his new marriage as he adjusts to an empty nest and a new stage in life. But the sun had other plans and sent a coronal mass ejection as an anniversary present.

Awakened before dawn one morning in mid-December by northern lights that blanket the sky—in central Illinois—Jay's world changes in the blink of an eye. Flying a planeload of passengers to Hawaii, his wife Kate experiences the CME in a whole other light and must fight to stay alive every step of the way. Leah, Jay's daughter, witnesses the impact through the eyes of a student far from home. Jay must decide to stay and wait for news of his wife or leave before things get worse to find his daughter.

The problem is, with no electricity, he doesn't know how bad it is...anywhere. Will he set out to rescue his daughter and make a harrowing journey through a post-apocalyptic wasteland only to find the power is still on, two states away? In a world where electricity is a thing of the past, can there be any hope for the future?

After all, it's not a matter of if a CME will strike the earth, but when.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Last Stand: Surviving America's Collapse (A Post-Apocalyptic, EMP-Survival Thriller Book 1) (The Last Stand Series) *




  








John Mack, a prepper and former soldier, struggles to save his family and community after an EMP (electromagnetic pulse) takes out the country’s electrical grid. With most electronics, communications and transportation destroyed in a matter of seconds, the nation quickly collapses into anarchy.

For John and the other residents of Willow Creek Drive, the breakdown of social order throws them back to the 1800s. As the community tries to come together, a powerful outside force appears that threatens their survival. Will John’s years of military and prepping experience be enough to keep them safe?

Mixing tons of useful prepping tips into an action-packed story, Last Stand: Surviving America's Collapse is a must-read for any fans of survival fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Princess of Lost Memories: A Young Adult Fantasy Romance (Here To There Book 1) *




  








Welcome to the Second Land, a battle-torn world of animal-people, elves, sorcerers, and upheaval…

Elle Takra is a princess, the last heir to the Takra throne in a far-off place known as the Second Land.

Having grown up in the First Land, Elle doesn’t know she’s a princess. All she does know is that she’s in love with a man named Simon and she intends to make Simon her husband, whether he agrees or not!

Elle’s best friend, Sasha, does know the truth—a truth she’s been keeping from Elle for the entirety of their friendship.

Sasha isn’t the twenty-two-year-old she pretends to be. Instead, she’s an eighty-four-year-old elf who acts as Elle’s protector and has from the moment Elle was born.

Sasha knows there are too many people in the Second Land who want Elle dead. She just isn’t sure who—something she’ll soon learn when Elle and Simon are kidnapped and forced to return to the Second Land.

But Elle and Simon aren’t the only ‘First Landers’ who find themselves stranded in a foreign place, surrounded by enemies.

Enter Patch Keaton who washes up on unfriendly shores after a freak storm destroys his sailboat.

Lost, confused, and eager to return home, Patch’s destiny becomes intertwined with Elle’s in the most unfortunate of circumstances…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Neighbor's Daughter: A Mystery*




  







John Ferris thought he had his life all figured out — he loved his wife and was the top accountant at his Chicago firm, and that was enough. As for children, he never wanted any. In fact, they made him downright uncomfortable. But when a job forces him to live alone in a rented house in the small town of Maple Park, Sarah, the young daughter of his eccentric next-door neighbors, begins to pester him with nightly visits after dark. As he tries to bring an end to the mischief, he realizes no one in the town has seen the girl in years. When John digs deeper, he makes a startling discovery about Sarah, her parents, and his own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*My Cousin Vinny *




  








There have been many courtroom dramas that glorified the great American legal system. This is not one of them. My Cousin Vinny has been voted the most re-watchable movie of all time. It’s a story about two wrongly accused young men and the wildly inappropriate attorney who must defend them in an Alabama murder trial.

Bill Gambini and Stanley Rothstein, two friends from Brooklyn, are on their way cross-country to UCLA. Taking a southern route through Alabama, they stop at a local convenience store. No sooner do they leave when they are arrested, presumably for inadvertently shoplifting a can of tuna. The two unfortunate youths wind up facing trial for the murder of a store clerk and face a possible death sentence. They have no money for an attorney. The good news is that Bill has a lawyer in his family, his Cousin Vinny. The bad news is that Vinny is an inexperienced attorney who has never been to trial.

Aided by his savvy, firebrand fiancée, Mona Lisa Vito, Vinny must prevail over some very tough opposition in order to prove his clients’ innocence. He must overcome the testimony of three eyewitnesses, a bulldog sheriff, an FBI forensics expert, a very competent district attorney, and an uncompromising judge who’s just aching to prove Vinny a fraud.

If you thought Vinny and Lisa were funny on the big screen, just wait until you start turning pages. Updated with added scenes and even more laughs, this literary version of My Cousin Vinny will have you rolling on the floor. Are we sure? Yeah, we’re pos-i-tive!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/29/22.

Currently Free.

*HMS Arawa: The dramatic war service of an unglamorous Armed Merchant Cruiser (Men and Ships at War Book 1) *




  








Australians in the Battle of the Atlantic, 1940-41.

This first book in the Series, Men and Ships at War, is a description of the service in early World War II of the armed merchant cruiser, HMS Arawa, when Allan's great-uncle, Bobby Forbes, was on board.

The armed merchant cruisers were an interim measure by the British Admiralty pending the delivery of greater numbers of light cruisers to the British Royal Navy. They were, in effect, sacrificial lambs. As converted ocean liners, they were slow; lacked the armour protection afforded to warships; were hastily fitted with 6-inch un-turreted guns that dated from before World War I; and they lacked a centralized gun-fire-control system. As the battle on 5 November 1940 between sister ship, HMS Jervis Bay,and the German Navy pocket battleship, KMS Admiral Scheer,attests, any encounter would generally be fatal for the armed merchant cruiser.

HMS Arawa performed as an armed merchant cruiser for a little under two years before being returned to the more appropriate role of troopship. In that time, she served in the Pacific, Indian and Atlantic Oceans. Her service gives insights into the Preliminary and Limited Disruption phases of the Australian Campaign. Of the sixty-seven armed merchant cruisers commissioned into the Australian, British, Canadian and New Zealand Navies, eighteen were lost. HMS Arawa was lucky, but her service was no less dramatic and is indicative of the service by the armed merchant cruisers of World War II and of relevance to Australia through the predominance of Australians, like Bobby Forbes, in her crew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Imperial Knight (HUMANI) *




  








In an Empire of twenty million worlds a young man dreams of becoming an Imperial Knight. For fans of Dune, Asimov's Foundation novels, Star Wars and epic science fiction adventure...

"A gripping sci-fi plot that spans a vast universe... [Imperial Knight] features strong writing...echoes classics like Dune...unique."
- Publishers Weekly BookLife Prize 2020


ROBOTS, ALIEN WARS, TERRORISM AND IMPERIAL INTRIGUE IN THE FAR FUTURE!

Aaron is the son and great-grandson of Imperial Knights: fearsome warriors and great captains of the Empire who have led resurgent Imperial armies to reclaim worlds long lost in the aftermath of the Great War a hundred centuries before.

The young man travels with his restless twin sister Maxima to a distant world, to the great chapterhouse fortress of a renowned Military Order, to follow in the footsteps of their father and great-grandfather, to claim his own place as an Imperial Knight.

* * *

Black Space was the reality on which space travel relied. It was the emptiness between the stars and paradoxically the endless paths between worlds, never failing to crowd out all thought the first time it was encountered by a mortal human mind.

What if?

The question was as imprecise, as immense as Black Space itself; it had an uncertain, wondrous beginning but failed to find an end: What if?

“The stars are gone,” Maxima whispered.

It was true. They might as well have been in a tunnel, some place else, some place alone. If the innumerable stars of the Galactic Core, if the wheels of distant galaxies, if everything that was familiar was unseen, how certain could they be that those things were actually still there and that nothingness was an optical illusion?

“We are travelling so fast that light cannot reach us,” he told her, not certain whether he believed it himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*CyberSpace (World War C Book 2)*




  








A new future war unleashed. An event that will forever change the world. From the Amazon Charts and GoodReads Award winning author of CyberStorm comes a riveting new thriller.

"BRILLIANT..."WIRED Magazine on Cyber series


China and Russia threaten America not to intervene as simmering tensions between India and Pakistan escalate. One after the other, missiles are launched that destroy satellites in orbit...


After long years apart, Mike Mitchell is reunited with old friends on a fishing trip in New Orleans. He brings his son Luke, now eight years old, while his wife Lauren attends a business meeting in Hong Kong.

Suddenly, worldwide GPS signal goes out. Cell phones stop working. Communications go down. Within hours, almost all international borders are closed as conflict spreads around the globe.

Thousands of planes are stranded in the air as Mike discovers that his wife took an overnight flight from China to Washington that morning. With satellites falling from the sky and rolling blackouts sweeping the nation, Mike must fight his way across the country in a desperate race to save his family.

But this is only the beginning as the shocking truth comes out, in a new generation of warfare that will forever change the world...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Transplanted Death (A Brad Frame Mystery Book 2) *




  







A cold-blooded killer is murdering transplant patients at Philadelphia's Strickland Memorial Hospital. The biggest snow storm of the century strands medical personnel and strains their ability to deal with the crisis. Philadelphia-based private detective Brad Frame and his assistant Sharon Porter lock horns with the hospital's security chief while the administrator seems more interested in positive PR than the safety of her patients. Award-winning author Ray Flynt provides an ultra-realistic medical murder mystery that will not cease to surprise you. Transplanted Death is the second book in the successful Brad Frame Mystery Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Wooden Queen (Abygaelle Jensen Book 1) *




  








Her first day on the job, she must solve the murder of a young girl shot in the street. It can't get much worse than that, right? Wrong. It can be much worse.

Detective Abygaelle Jensen channeled her dark past into a strong career saving victims of vice. But the top cop’s confidence in her abilities takes a hit when she joins the grim world of homicide. And she’s in over her head when her first-day assignment is a girl shot dead on her way home from school by a sniper.

As similar cases start piling up, Jensen discovers she’s hunting a vicious sharpshooting serial murderer with a chess-piece calling card. And digging up possible connections between the gunman’s targets has put her squarely in the crosshairs…

Can she counter the sociopathic assassin’s next deadly move, or will she become a pawn in a bloody and sinister game?

The Wooden Queen is the first book in the thrilling Abygaelle Jensen mystery series. If you like action-packed whodunits, shocking twists, and driven heroines, then you’ll love Sebastyen Dugas’ lethal gambit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bone Blind *




  








Only the flame from a curious candleholder illuminated the murdered corpse of Karl Knock on a bitterly cold Massachusetts night twenty years in the past. When the efforts of local, state and federal investigators failed to cast more light on the crime than the little candle did, the case gathered dust, unsolved and forgotten. But when horror novelist Finn Ryan gets an invitation to dinner from a beautiful but eccentric and reclusive colleague, Tally Serzak, a web of danger sends its first, tentative filaments from that candlelit room. And nothing will ever be the same.

Because Finn has secrets. So does Tally. And so does Newton, MA, Police Detective Warren Yost, who found Knock’s body on that cold morning so long ago. Now, on the eve of retirement, Yost decides to solve the old murder and go out with a last hurrah.

As Finn’s involvement with the strange Tally reaches an intensity that has him running into walls, he begins to see similarities between himself and his own characters. He’s in a horror novel, except this one is real. There are no ghosts, no zombies or vampires. There is only Tally and an unfolding story Finn doesn’t want to see, but can’t ignore. As she knew he wouldn’t. Warren Yost sees the story as well, but can’t assemble its puzzle until Finn provides a last piece that will lead to a final, and deadly, resolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dig Two Graves: The No. 1 Crime Thriller - Over 250,000 Selling Series! (Solomon Gray) *




  








Was it suicide ... or murder? Detective Sergeant Solomon Gray is driven to discover the truth. Whatever the personal cost.

When teenager Nick Buckingham tumbles from an apartment block, Detective Sergeant Solomon Gray answers the call with a sick feeling. The victim was just a kid, sixteen years old. The age the detective's son was, the son Gray has not seen since he went missing ten years ago. Each case involving children haunts Gray with the reminder that his son may still be out there – or worse, dead.

The seemingly open and shut case of suicide twists into a darker discovery. Buckingham and Gray have never met, so why is Gray's number on the dead teenager's mobile phone? Gray unravels a murky world of lies, and corruption. Nothing seems connected, and yet there is one common thread: Gray, himself.

Dig Two Graves is the first in the No.1 Best-Selling Solomon Gray series. Set in the once grand town of Margate in the south of England, this police suspense thriller is perfect for fans of Ian Rankin, Stuart MacBride, and Peter James.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death on a Dime (The Southside Hooker Book 1) *




  








Hooker is a survivor. He reigns from high in the cab of a custom-built giant tow truck that is as powerful as the heart that he keeps hidden under his "rebel without a cause" skin.

Cruising the highways and streets in the heady days of the early Silicon Valley, Hooker lives out his life with one hand on the steering wheel and one hand on the gearshift. Four radios, two of which are illegal, are his ears. Life is cherries as he tours his fiefdom with a one-eyed battle-torn oversized orange cat named Box. Named for the box Hooker found him in, as well as the box between the seats of the cab that he spends his time in. The only three people Box lets touch him are Hooker, Manny the retired Detective and the love of Box's life; the 500lb owner of the Night Dispatch: Dolly.

Spring is coming on in the valley, and it's rapidly becoming t-shirt under the leather jacket weather; Hooker's favorite time of the year. The police, have long turned a blind eye to his "rapid response time", and the waitress at his favorite midnight eatery is warming up to him. Life is going just great.

That is until he witnesses the first of several cops shot to death by an unseen assailant. The killing spree is executed on Highway Patrol, police, as well as sheriff deputies. San Jose is paralyzed as everyone searches for answers. Only Hooker has his ear close to the evil that walks the streets at night taking the city and county's finest.

But when it becomes personal, can Hooker find the killer; before the killer finds Hooker?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shadows in the Water: A Lou Thorne Thriller (Shadows in the Water Series Book 1) *




  








An original new series, with heart-pounding suspense and surprising twists. Meet Louie Thorne. They didn't kill her--and they'll soon regret it.

When DEA agent Jack Thorne's house is stormed by vengeful drug lords, both he and his wife are shot dead. Only his daughter Louie survives--by using a terrifying power that defies reason. Piecing together a life in his absence, Louie embraces her gift and her rage under the force of a single need: revenge. She will destroy the men that took her family. No matter the cost, no matter how many bullets, she won't stop until justice has been well and truly served.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Critical Incident Series, Episodes 1 - 3: SuperCell, Free Fall, Lost Art*




  








The FBI Hostage Rescue Team is dispatched to engage in resolving Critical Incidents.

This bundle is the first three critical incidents in the series:


SuperCell: The Hostage Rescue Team is dispatched to the plains of Nebraska after a supercell tornado hits the maximum security prison. The new members of the HRT team; Agents Fruen and Stevens along with his K-9 partner, are tested as they pursue two escaped inmates.
Free Fall: The FBI Hostage Rescue Team is dispatched to the wilderness of the Northeastern United States to rescue a kidnapped girl.
Lost Art: When a maritime museum gets robbed, can the stolen art be recovered before it's gone forever? 
Join in with Special Agents Fruen and Stevens and their K-9 partner, Rupert in three unique adventures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

4/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Midnight Vigilante *



  








Riley Spencer and Julius Martinson have never met, but they have one thing in common: a life of crime.

Upon Riley’s return to her hometown of LinHill, she vowed to retire her guns forever. LinHill was once a quiet, peaceful town, and that’s exactly what Riley needed after losing her husband at the hands of men he trusted. But LinHill has changed in the years she’s been gone, and now it’s run by the ruthless Julius Martinson.

When Julius slays the only family Riley has left, she instantly recognizes striking similarities between LinHill and the mob-run city from which she fled. Realizing she must take justice into her own hands, Riley once again finds herself lurking in the shadows, fighting to restore peace.

Risking her life and freedom, Riley Spencer transforms from a widow and grieving sister into the Midnight Vigilante.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Alienation: An Alien Invasion Sci-Fi Novel *




  








He had to betray his species to save ours.

Ash thought he was a normal guy with a normal life: a wife he loved, and a stepdaughter who resented him.

Until the day he gets pulled over by a cop who is more than he seems, and that illusion is shattered in one violent revelation.

Ash isn’t who, or what, he thinks he is.

His memories have been wiped to protect him from himself and the world, but the only way to save the world from the looming alien invasion is to rediscover his past and destroy The Puncture, a powerful device the aliens are seeking.

Now he’ll have to rely on the last person in the world who wants to help him: his step-daughter, Darcy, who hates him.

Set up for a crime they didn’t commit, and hunted by an alien posing as an FBI agent, Ash and Darcy must race the clock to find The Puncture before the aliens do. The fate of humanity hangs in the balance.

But first they’ll have to survive one another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Longshot: An Alien Invasion Sci-Fi Novel *




  








A brand new novel written in the BLOCKBUSTER, BESTSELLING, and READER-LOVED Alien Invasionuniverse.

While Las Vegas burns, John Abbot is on fire.

What's a Gambler to do when the kind of winning streak he's only ever dreamed about hits just as aliens invade and it looks like the world is coming to an end?

Even while Las Vegas catches fire all around him, John Abbot decides to let it ride. For the first time in his life it feels like he can do no wrong. But it's gonna take more than a boatload of chips to survive the alien apocalypse. It might even require him to pull together the motley crew of left-over lowlifes and Vegas vagabonds to embark on a high-risk crusade.

In order to get a dying alien to Area 51, and hopefully save the world, John's only hope is a disillusioned showgirl, a snarky comedian, a cynical slot machine junkie, and the rest of the Las Vegas leftovers.

Unless they die, and destroy the universe along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Refuge: A Cascade Universe Alien Thriller (Earth Clash Book 1) *




  








A meteor storm and solar flare devastate the world. But something much worse is on its way...

As the small town of Renton, North Carolina picks itself up from the world ending event, a new horror emerges for the survivors...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Vagabond: A Post-apocalypse Zombie Thriller (Apocalypsis Immortuos)*




  








The story of Ash

Ekansh 'Ash' Kumari was not a popular or well-liked man. He'd never been. That made him a hard person. Discovering alcohol only made him harder.

He was dead to the world, and the world was dead to him. Until the world truly did die.

Follow along as Ash tries to survive the events that threaten to wipe out mankind in Vagabond, a companion to the Apocalypsis Immortuos series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch Hunt (Wicked Witches of Shadow Woods Book 1) *




  








Reva Brennan is a witch unlike any other.

She owns The Dimidio Inn, a haunted hotel that’s been in her family for generations.

With her best friends, Cyrus the Victorian ghost, and Pistol, a snarky tabby kitten that will never grow up, at her side, life is pretty good.

That is until a dead body turns up at the cemetery next door to the inn. A dead body in a cemetery might not sound so bad, but this one was murdered.

An arrow to the heart took out Burton Crabb, the owner of Terror Tales, a local ghost tour company.

Detective Matt Carver pegs Reva’s Aunt Alva as the prime suspect in the killing, so Reva’s got to pull out all of the stops to clear her Auntie’s name.

It doesn’t help that Aunt Alva fought with the deceased over his disrespect of the cemetery’s inhabitants.

Can Reva find the killer and keep her beloved Aunt out of prison? Or is she walking right into a killer’s deadly snare?

Come along as Reva and friends solve this crime one spell at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Peppermints & Pandemonium: Marcalls Breakfast Cafe Parnormal Cozy Mystery (Marcalls Breakfast Cafe Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 6) *




  








Can a reluctant witch, and her talking rabbits, save their beloved town?

When a popular toy store owner drowns at the Christmas party, everyone assumes he drank too many peppermint martinis. But when it's revealed he was poisoned, no one wants to come to Crested Peaks anymore, fearing a killer is on the loose. It's up to Charlotte, her rabbit familiars, and their feline sidekick, along with the rest of her friends, to find the killer and save the town before it's too late.

Looking for a quick and fun read over the holidays? You've found it! Curl up with a cup of cocoa and your own pet familiar and dig in.

This is the sixth novella in the Marcall's Breakfast Cafe Paranormal Cozy Mystery Series. If you like clean cozy mysteries with a bit of witchcraft, some humor, a dash of romance, sassy pet familiars, and friends who are more like family, you'll love this story!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Grounded: Death Gives You 24 Hours Notice (Paranormal Penny Mysteries Book 1) *




  








As the music played…

…she knew one thing.

Somebody was marked for death.



Penny Nicols is an 18-year-old girl with the “gift” of seeing terrible omens. It has kept her from making friends. She doesn’t want the pain of being responsible for their demise. Always running from the Raven, she finds herself in the great northwest.

When does a paranormal gift become a curse?

The moment she sees her boss’ death in a cup of coffee.

Janice may have only 24-hours left.

Four hours away, over the internet, she makes a friend. A podcaster, T.C., who isn’t afraid of Penny’s ability, encourages her to solve the case and save her boss, but will they unravel the lyrical clues in time?

With the help of her snarky cat, Spades, they go deep into the mystery.

A truck almost finished Janice off, and Penny knows it won’t be the last close call.

You’ll love the first book in this new paranormal mystery series because Penny and Spades are the perfect team of sleuths to thwart the Raven’s plans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stalking Jack: The Hunt Begins... (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Follow Madeline into the streets of Whitechapel as she hunts down the demon, Jack.
The SS City of New York is about to embark on its maiden voyage to London. This lavish liner will have its passengers filled with wonder at its opulence. Madeline Donovan has set sail for London to escape a painful occurrence in her life, but instead she is drawn into the intrigue of a mystery that will have all of London and the world talking. Newspaper accounts of the first victim, of the infamous Jack the Ripper, reach the ship. After that, it is on everyone's mind, especially a group of women, who will entreat her to find their niece, who they believe may be in Whitechapel.

Jonathan Franks, a New York reporter, will become her constant companion, along with others that she will meet along the way. When she arrives in Whitechapel for the first time and sees the squalor and hopelessness that permeates the streets, she is determined to hunt down Jack.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Silent Sands (Agnes Taylor Mystery)*




  








*Secrets of the past lie in wait on this murderous island vacation. . .*
Relationship drama meets environmental murder mystery

A holiday at the North Sea takes a terrifying turn for college teacher Dr. Agnes Taylor and her mother Sera.

When Sera, a fine arts professor and painter, invites Agnes to join her on a trip to Germany, her daughter isn’t keen. At home in Canada, they rarely ever meet.

On the very first day, they are at loggerheads. Her mom’s strange behavior worries Agnes. The island proves anything but relaxing. Hordes of tourists one expects, but not environmental activists up in arms about a wind farm project, of all things.

When she meets Polly Holt, who is chums with the protesters, Agnes feels intrigued. With her mischievous grin and bubbly personality, Polly proves the perfect antidote to strained mother-daughter relations. Things are looking up.

Until that is, Agnes wakes up one morning and finds her mom gone from their little cottage way out in the dunes. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Bennett Sisters Mysteries Vol 1-4 (Bennett Sisters Mysteries boxsets series Book 6) *




  








It’s Eat Pray Love meets murder mystery in Lise McClendon’s deliciously cozy chronicles of sisterhood, international travel … and a soupçon of danger.
A dead husband with a secret life is always a winner (fictionally speaking, of course), but what about a secret past for a special treat? In fact, a past so secret even Harry the husband didn't know about it. That’s the delicious underpinning of this sprawling, exuberant, generous-spirited cozy mystery series with a yummy side of international adventure.

A little bit chick lit, a touch of cozy mystery, a whole lot of humor, romance, suspense—all in one box set!

BLACKBIRD FLY – Book One

A dead husband might be sadder except that once Harry dies, his widow, Merle Bennett realizes almost immediately it was no wonder she didn't know anything about him. They’d pretty much been leading separate lives—several of them, as it turns out. Still, the will’s quite a shock. And so is an intriguing surprise—Harry left her a family home in a tiny French village. Or maybe a family home. Because who was Harry’s family? Finding out is half the fun.

Merle sets out to claim her inheritance, adolescent son in tow, and thus begins a sojourn reminiscent of A Year in Provence mixed up with something by Carolyn Hart, maybe, or M.C. Beaton. Because Malcouziac, Merle’s tiny Dordogne town, is the quintessential village—just perfect for a murder. And a rollicking good time.

THE GIRL IN THE EMPTY DRESS – Book Two

Law practice is in the Bennett sisters' blood—along with designer suits and stilettos. But they've decided to ditch the more predictable Caribbean cruise or spa weekend at a five star hotel to celebrate Merle Bennett's 50th birthday hiking the French countryside of Dordogne. There’s just one catch: Merle’s little sister Francie has decided to bring along a sixth wheel: a work colleague named Gillian Sargent, whose utter aloofness wouldn’t be so bad. Except she seems to be hiding something…

GIVE HIM THE OOH-LA-LA – Book Three

It’s Bridget Jones does Christmas in the Big Apple, and this year it promises to be especially festive, as all five Bennett sisters are in town for a very special occasion: Annie, the oldest Bennett, is engaged at the tender age of fifty-five. But while Bohemian Annie is securely and happily in love with a devoted fiancé, Merle-in-the-middle is navigating the roller coaster of her own love life: Pascal, her one-time French summer fling, has unexpectedly flown to New York for the holidays. But why? A relationship ultimatum? Or is there something more mysterious in the works? Because a festive family outing to a drag revue at Pascal’s request just begs more questions to be answered…and the unfolding of dangerous connections to Merle’s own family.

THE THINGS WE SAID TODAY – Book Four

Annie is finally getting hitched to Callum Logan in the picture-postcard idyllic Scottish Highlands. The mother of the groom has generously put up the Bennett family in her Kincardie House estate, a gorgeous hunting lodge that’s been in the Logan family for generations. But Annie has reservations. Meanwhile, Merle and Francie are navigating relationship crises of their own. And amidst the Highlands’ signature fog, rain, sheep, and heather—not to mention the festivities’ decadent five course meals and family drama—a rare rainstorm with hurricane-force winds is heading right for the wedding party. And Jinty Arbuckle, the high-strung estate housekeeper, struggles to keep the Kincardie House in order and its brash American guests happy, all the while guarding secrets of her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*JUNGLE AGENDA (HIGH-RISK AGENDA Book 1) *




  








From USA TODAY bestselling author, Maureen A. Miller, comes adventure and romance in the jungle.

Deep in the Guatemalan jungle, a yearly event draws some of the top collectors of rare antiquities. The patrons of this event are an ensemble of the richest criminals in the world. Drug lords. Corrupt politicians. Eccentric CEO's. They are there for the sole purpose of getting their hands on illegal artifacts.

Mitch Hasslet, a war photojournalist relegated to a desk job, is the sole witness to a heist of Mayan artifacts. Recruited by the mysterious director of the Museum of Art and Antiquities, Mitch is sent to the last location the stolen shipment was tracked to. Guatemala. Acting as a museum staff photographer, Mitch joins a group of archaeologists. His goal is to locate the artifacts as swiftly as possible so that he can collect his compensation and get the hell out of the jungle.

Alexandra Langley is about to run out of funds. She has yet to discover the lost Mayan civilization she knows lurks in the rainforest. To achieve her grant, she will accept the museum's latest nuisance, Mitch Hasslet, and any other obstacle that is sent her way. Unsuccessful and desperate, Alex has decided to move the group to a portion of the jungle referred to as, "No Man's Land"—a sector where archaeological teams have ventured but never returned.

As Mitch and Alex inch towards passion, will their bond protect them in a jungle filled with deceit?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Green Eye (Rosa Thorn Thriller Book 3) *




  








The show must go on…

Rosa Thorne is beginning to move on from her husband’s death and the turbulent events that followed, allowing her to focus on her career as a television actress.

She’s excited to be filming in Cambridge with the double bonus of seeing her beloved son, Danny, and finally experiencing her childhood dream of attending a May Ball. But little does she know that dark things have been happening in Cambridge; first fountains of gushing blood, then flies swarming the master’s study…

Rosa arrives in Cambridge, thrilled to see that Danny is following in her theatrical footsteps in his debut performance of Othello. It soon becomes clear that Danny’s on-set relationship with the dreamy-eyed Stella, playing the fair Desdemona, is more than just a pretence, much to the dismay of Danny’s mouthy ex-girlfriend Julie.

As the May Ball and the opening performance of Othello creep ever closer, Rosa’s attempts to nab an invite for the prestigious occasion falls to the bottom of her list of priorities: there’s a sexual predator on the loose who has a habit of branding his victims when he’s through with them, and the Othello cast are not exempt.

Are the 'plagues' linked to the attacks, or just a student prank? When Julie becomes the predator’s next victim and Danny is arrested as the culprit, everything is at stake for Rosa. Can she reveal the evil doer before he strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/01/22.

Currently Free.

*SBS: The Invisible Raiders *




  








Shrouded in secrecy, the Special Boats Squadron, the SBS, has always been the subject of much conjecture and speculation.

An elite, semi-clandestine military establishment, their reputation is as formidable as that of their Army counterpart, the SAS.

They can infiltrate enemy harbours, marine installations and coastlines held by hostile troops. Armed with the most sophisticated weapons and communications systems, their objectives are as carefully defined as a surgeon’s blade: sabotage, kidnap, reconnaissance or, that vital but rarely-recognised contribution to warfare, intelligence gathering.

Following the format of the bestselling Who Dares Wins, James Ladd has succeeded in penetrating beyond the mythology to reveal hitherto little-known aspects of Britain’s premier seaborne ‘special force’. He outlines its activity during the Second World War and traces its impact on conflicts throughout the rest of the 20th century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/02/22.

Currently Free.

*THE LAST HOUSE ON EARTH *




  








What should you do if you find out your next-door neighbor is an alien?

Richard Johnson, a college student, just spent his last dime on food, lost his wealthy girlfriend, and had his bike stolen. To add to his misery, he returns to his apartment where he runs into his strange neighbor.

Convinced this bizarre man is more than he seems, Richard and his land lady's bull dog, Khan, sneak into his apartment where they find a timegate to the future.

Along with his set theory teacher and her brother, they embark upon a soaring and treacherous journey through space and time to discover a terrible truth:

Mankind is being slowly and systematically exterminated.

(2nd Edition of The House of the Last Man on Earth)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Curse of the Ice Dragon (Keepers of the Stones Book 1) *




  








*Winner of the eFestival of Words Best Action/Adventure*

Brave heroes and powerful heroines. Vengeful goddesses and blood-thirsty dragons. Wandering spirits and spiteful sages. This completed epic saga with a diverse cast of characters will keep epic fantasy fans turning the pages late into the night.

Hunting was supposed to be a gift, where every arrow Markus loosed struck true—saving his village from starvation and making him a hero. It was also the only way Markus knew how to shield his sickly brother from his father's rage.

Until the fateful night when it all went wrong.

Now he’s cursed and on the run from a vengeful ice dragon. In his escape, he falls into Ice Kingdom, where a kind man and his brave daughter help him wrestle with his father’s abusive past.

But when he comes face to face with the goddess who cursed him, he has to decide. If he surrenders, the people of Ice Kingdom and the girl he loves will perish. If he fights, his beloved brother will die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ulysses Exposed: A Dark Urban Fantasy (Blaire Thorne Book 1) *




  








*Secrets always reveal themselves. As I discover more of who I am, I realize I may be the monster everyone warned me about...*
I should have died. Instead, I wake with strangers beside me in an unknown place and healed from my near-fatal wounds. 

They say I have no powers, that I'm only human. But I have amnesia and no longer able to mask who I truly am and now everybody knows what I am. 

I'm no longer safe.

Can I trust the vampire who saved my life? And can the were-leopard tasked with helping me understand my past, accept me for who I really am before the threat returns to finish what they started?

Ulysses Exposed is a dark adult urban fantasy with a hint of romance.

Fans of True Blood will be transported into a new world where nothing is as it seems.

Reader discretion is advised, recommended ages 17+ due to language and sexual content.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Crane Diaries: Bayou Reckoning*




  








Serial Killers.
Vengeful Ghosts.
Soul Eaters.
Fallen Angels.
Rougarous.
Primordial Evils.

These are just some of the big bads Emma Rose Crane has survived. She always comes out the other side a little more broken, but she hides it from the world. No one knows how vulnerable she really is. Not even Officer Dan, who loves her more than she thinks she deserves.

But a new danger has entered her world that threatens to destroy everything she’s fought so hard to build and protect—Kristoff, a psychotic vampire who’s fixated on her. He’s one of the few things she’s afraid of because he knows her greatest fears.

And he has no problem using them against her.

He’s cut her off from everyone she loves, everyone who could help her, and she’s back to where she began.

Alone.

Now she must use all the skills she learned in foster care to survive the hell Kristoff has thrust her into, but will it be enough?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mint Julep Murders (Southern Ghost Hunter Mysteries Book 8 ) *




  








From New York Times bestselling author Angie Fox

For Southern girl Verity Long, friendship means sitting down to stories and sweet tea on the front porch. For her gangster ghost housemate, it means dragging Verity out to a remote haunted asylum during a raging thunderstorm to do a favor for a long-dead mob boss.

But Verity is always ready to help out a friend, even one as eternally eccentric as Frankie. And in the case of Mint Julep Manor, the stakes are too high to refuse. The criminally insane mob boss holds a secret to Frankie's past, one that might set Frankie free. Do the favor--survive the favor--and they might change Frankie's afterlife for good. Fail, and they might never leave the asylum.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Crown Jewel Mystery (A Sherlock Holmes and Lucy James Mystery Book 4) *




  








A perilous bank robbery. A killer on the loose. And a search for identity that will forever change two lives . . .

London, 1895--American actress Lucy James is on a mission to find her true heritage. The few clues she has managed to unearth have led her to a safe deposit box inside the Capital and Counties Bank. With the help of her friend Johnny Rockefeller, she attempts to break into the box and learn the truth. But her plans are foiled when real bank robbers show up, and she and Johnny suddenly find themselves in serious peril.

Sherlock Holmes is on a mission of his own. A young man has been found murdered in his bed, and the famed sleuth has found few clues to go on, other than a mysterious woman who seems bent on causing trouble. Just as Holmes begins putting some pieces of the puzzle together, he is called to help stop a robbery at the Capital and Counties bank--the very bank where the murder victim worked as a guard, and where Holmes keeps his accounts.

Will Lucy evade danger and find out who she really is? Will Holmes foil the robbery and catch the killer? Or will the truth evade them both, and leave them in mortal danger?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Joey Mancuso Mysteries: Volumes 4 - 6 *




  








*BOOK 4 -THEIR DAUGHTER GOES MISSING AND THEY DON'T CALL THE COPS? THAT’S ONE OF MANY…
…intriguing mysteries deliciously and intricately layered in these pages. Layer upon layer, twist upon twist, secret upon secret, this is a case tailor-made for a Sherlock Holmes devotee</b> like private investigator Joey Mancuso. From the beginning, there’s just something funny about parents who didn’t report a missing student right away, and days later still want no police.*
Hold it here! This is their beloved daughter, last seen leaving for a date. Why wouldn’t they want as much firepower as they can get? Because they know too much, that’s why—and Owen Parr’s clever detective senses that. Joey’s first job’s to save the girl, but no way he’s going to stop there. The scrappy PI and ex-cop’s going to get answers if it kills him.

A lot of the fun is in the clever Russian doll structure of a puzzle wrapped in a mystery, each discovery leading to a bigger and more surprising twist, but it wouldn't be half as delightful without the loveable series ensemble author Parr has assembled. The usual suspects are here—Marcy, Joey’s new wife and favorite FBI agent; researcher Agnes, who goes to Father Dom’s Mass every morning, presumably to repent for her shameless hacking; and Mr. Pat, gentle giant bartender-turned-detective. There’s also a welcome new addition—a professor who’s as close as you’re ever going to get to Indiana Jones.

*BOOK 5 -AT 16, HE SAW HIS DAD GUNNED DOWN. NOW HE HAS A CHANCE TO FIND THE KILLER,,,
PI Joey Mancuso was just a kid when he watched a stranger walk into a Little Italy bar, shoot his mobster dad in the chest</b>, and calmly walk back out, disappearing into the Manhattan din. The murder was never solved. And the old mob adage “an eye for an eye” went unfulfilled.*
But now, at death’s door, infamous mobster Tony the Hammer summons Joey and utters three mysterious words: “Wetherly Stevens, Barcelona.” Joey has no doubt he’s just been told how to find his father’s killer. 

From tantalizing tapas near La Sagrada Familia to bourbon-soaked pulled pork sandwiches at a South Carolina B&B, murder couldn’t get any more flavorful—or more personal.

Perhaps retired partner Alexander Wetherly has answers. Next stop: Hilton Head, where Wetherly is happily ensconced with a houseful of help serving up bottomless Arnold Palmers. But a peaceful Q&A on quaint Daufuskie Island turns murderous when the elderly gentleman who runs Joey’s B&B winds up stabbed to death. And this isn’t the first murder of its kind—it seems Daufuskie Island has a grisly and deeply-seated cold case all its own. 

With the help of his cohorts—including Father Dom and a talented hacker (their researcher, Agnes)-- Joey meticulously puts together the pieces of two puzzles at once—and scrutinizes the connections between them—hoping to solve his father’s murder while preventing another from haunting the Carolina shores. 

*BOOK 6 -THE WOMAN WHO KNEW TOO MUCH. As the men around her are dropping like flies
In his sixth labyrinthine hard-boiled puzzler</b>, NYC private eye Joey Mancuso finds himself neck-deep in <b>a maze of a murder mystery—the kind that weaves through military secrets and international espionage—at the center of which is the woman he loves. The vic, Oscar Stanton (name etched into his designer trousers), was gunned down in Washington Square Park in broad daylight, just after a lunchtime rendezvous with a business associate. A quick and dirty ID reveals the real Oscar Stanton was working in cybersecurities for the DOD—and, perhaps unsurprisingly, was KIA in Afghanistan. And since Mancuso’s antics tend to weave a winding yarn as intricately-connected as a satisfying Sherlock Holmes. *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dev Haskell Box Set 8-14 (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator Book 2)*




  








Do you know Dev Haskell? He's a Private Investigator with a foot on both sides of the law. A back slapping, fun loving, ladies man, but best not to cross him. He's not always right. He's not going to save the world from terrorists, or protect the stock market from international manipulators. Dev Haskell deals in day to day problems and situations that result from people making bad decisions. But then, bad decisions can make for interesting tales . . .


At the end of the day Dev get's the job done and there's usually a gorgeous woman who says, "Please, don't ever call me again. Ever!”


Dev Haskell, you're about to be thoroughly entertained.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Redemption 3: Death at Downer's Grove (The Mike Parsons Series)*




  








Mike Parsons knows there is one last showdown with Allison Branch. What he doesn't know is, where and when it will happen. The question in his mind is, will he be able to pull the trigger?

The thrilling end of this trilogy, twists and turns its way into a final showdown. Mike has to make one last decision that could mean life or death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BUT TELL IT SLANT: A FRANK GOULD MYSTERY (THE FRANK GOULD MYSTERIES Book 1) *




  








A terrorist comes back from the dead and Frank Gould’s world is slowly turned upside down. What Frank does not know as he sinks deeper into a trap, following tracks, is that the world at large is upside down. He has been buried away, inattentive, and now coming back to life like a drowning man struggling to the surface. A shore where once his wife and daughter lived... Where today he listens to a young woman convinced by her dying father of a crazy plot no one else believes. Frank, once a man of letters, has been eking out a living by finding pets and lost objects, now and then a missing spouse for friends. Widowed for years and mending a broken heart. Here comes an opportunity for something big, a thrill ride, and an experience of youth. Yet, there’s that trap awaiting, and as he moves deeper into it, his prior years of experience as a professor and journalist tell him something is amiss. He has other training as well... There may be more mysteries within Frank Gould than the mysteries he pursues outside.

This first in a four-part introduction to a new series begins a long story, setting things...in motion, as it were. Kind of a train getting started. Because, as you’ll discover, these are no small crimes and no small-time criminals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Murder Game *




  







For fans of The Secret History and How to Get Away With Murder comes an exciting new voice in suspense fiction. Ten years working as a prosecutor have left Meredith Delay jaded and unsure of what she wants out of life. She’s good at her job, but it haunts her. Her boyfriend wants her to commit, but she keeps him at arm’s length. Then Meredith is assigned to a high-profile prosecution involving the violent murder of a fallen hockey star. At first, it appears to be just another case to work. But when her old friend Julian is accused of the murder, it takes on a whole new dimension. Meredith, Julian, Jonathan, and Lily were a tight-knit group in law school. But now, Jonathan’s defending Julian, and Lily’s loyalties aren’t clear. And when Julian invokes a rare—and risky—defense, Meredith is forced to confront their past. Has something they played at as students finally been brought to death?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BUM DEAL (Lassiter, Solomon & Lord Legal Thrillers Book 3) *




  








★FROM THE AMAZON #1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR★

★★Buckle up! It's Lassiter vs. Solomon & Lord in Court.★★

No witness? No evidence? No body?
Big problem for new prosecutor Jake Lassiter.

Appointed to prosecute a murder case, Lassiter vows to take down a prominent surgeon accused of killing his wife. Problem is...there's not a scrap of forensic evidence, and the defense lawyers are the crafty team of Steve Solomon and Victoria Lord.

Lassiter's symptoms of the brain disease CTE worsen, even as Melissa Gold, his doctor and lover, performs experimental treatments. Can he even survive a high-pressure trial?

"Fascinating, fully developed characters and smart, well-paced dialogue keep the pages turning." - Publisher's Weekly (★starred review★) 

"BUM DEAL is the real deal. A funny, compelling and canny courtroom thriller." - Scott Turow

All the author's novels are stand-alones that may be enjoyed in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Charlie-316 (The Charlie-316 Series Book 1) *




  








Tyler Garrett is a model SWAT officer whose good looks, education and familial status add to that image. The fact that he is a black man in the predominately white Spokane Police Department only adds to the city administration’s pride in one of their own. He’s often pointed to as an example of the department’s best and brightest—a young man on the rise.

One summer evening, Garrett stops a reckless driver. It’s something he’s done a thousand times except this time, gunfire erupts from a nearby house. As Garrett dives for cover, the driver turns and begins shooting as well. Garrett survives the ambush by killing the driver and chasing off the additional shooter.

The legend of Tyler Garrett grows and the community rallies around him.

Until the initial investigation determines the driver was shot in the back and his gun has somehow disappeared. Suddenly, the police department, city hall, and even the national news media are wondering just what happened that night? In a nation where police brutality dominates the headlines, Garrett’s case has suddenly become a flashpoint.

Now, Officer Tyler Garrett must take matters into his own hands. Time is quickly running out for him to find the second shooter and to clear his name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/02/22.

Currently Free.

*Powerful Enemies (THE JAMIE AUSTEN THRILLERS Book 8 ) *




  








Picking up where Body Count left off, the next thriller in the Jamie Austen and Alex Halee spy series is a page turning bullet train of action.

New CIA director, Neal Fuller, has it in for Jamie and Alex. He's determined to shut down AJAX and have the two of them arrested for treason. Alex and Jamie have their own plan.

But their enemies are powerful.
Good vs. evil.
Who will win in the end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Trans Galactic Insurance: Adventures of a Jump Space Accountant *




  







The Galactic Empire disappeared a lifetime ago. Jake Stewart doesn't care, he needs to earn a living. He fled his station in the outer Belt, enrolled in the merchant academy, and snagged a scholarship. The future looks bright. But a crooked boss, some paperwork shenanigans, and a freeloading best friend put him in a bind. When he's accused of a murder he didn't commit he goes on the run from the Planetary Militia. There's only his wits and a suspiciously helpful pretty girl between him and jail. Can he trust her to prove his innocence? Or does she have another agenda?Tired of books where everything that moves gets shot? How about a book where people use their brains? If you like strategy over tactics, and thought before action, The Adventures of a Jump Space accountant series is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Return of Raven (WarMage Redux Book 1) *




  








When one door closes for the young witch, Raven Alby, she’ll kick open another one.

Raven is graduating from Fowler Academy with her fierce red dragon, Leander by her side.

She is taking on the responsibilities of a WarMage – just like her late mother - and has joined the kingdom’s army corps and their fleet of dragons.

Time to get ready for whatever the world throws at Raven and her homeland, the kingdom of Lomberdoon.

Something is affecting the dragons, wild and tame. A few have turned up crazed, spitting fire and ice, right before they die. Did the creepy crawly monsters that once plagued the kingdom leave one last poisonous gift behind?

Can the corps’ veterinarian, Dr. Welby find out what’s causing it and create a cure before it’s too late?

And Raven’s grandfather, Connor, has gone missing. Can her frenemy, Bella and her private company track him down for Raven – in exchange for a favor, of course.

Things are changing in the land of Lomberdoon and battles may be on the horizon. Who will stand with Raven and Leander?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sugar And Spice And Not So Nice (A Mellow Summers Paranormal MysterySeries Book 1) *




  








*Want a light hearted mystery with a paranormal twist? Want a book you can read in a couple of hours?*

My name is Mellow Summers and I am twenty-six years old. I was never one to believe in ghosts, but all that changed the day I decided to attend a university up in Vermont. I don’t know why I wanted to go to Vermont, considering that I hate the cold. I guess I just wanted to get away from my parents for a while, who had made it their mission in life to tell me how to live. Anyway, like I said, I never believed in ghosts. That is, not until I met Rachel.


And my life has never been the same since.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Prepped to Kill (Ricky Steele Mysteries Book 1) *




  







Ricky Steele, a fifty-eight year old odd jobber, plays a practical joke on her former boarding school, a joke that plunges her headlong into kidnapping and murder. While she pretends to be an ace private investigator, the niece of Massachusetts’ governor goes missing and a murderer terrorizes the campus. Ricky enlists the aid of her former roommates and together, the three create mayhem during Whitley School’s reunion weekend, bungling along in search of the truth. Join Ricky on her first caper and see how this humorous rollicking mystery series got its start.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Chicken Culprit: A heart-warming and humorous cozy mystery set in Colorado small mountain town. (A Backyard Farming Mystery Book 1)*




  








*A light-hearted cozy mystery that will touch your heart and your funny-bone.

When Anne Fremont discovers her neighbor dead in his compost pile, she’s thrust into the role of amateur detective. Who had the most to gain from the death and is Anne next on the list?*

Anne seeks to put her past behind her and moves to Carolan Springs, Colorado where she's excited about fixing up the old Victorian she’s bought. But when her young neighbor, Kandi, begs for her help to clear her as a suspect in a neighbor’s death, Anne finds she can’t say no to the ditsy, young woman. As the suspect list grows, Anne is determined to clear Kandi’s name.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Disappearing Act: A Las Vegas Love Story, Sort of... (Wise Guys You'll Love, If You Know What's Good For You. Book 1) *




  







A Las Vegas Magician Disappears, Two Million Bucks Are Missing, Chicago Wants Its Money. What does any of this have to do with Area 51? Or Roswell? Can two wise guys, a hooker and a lesbian softball team save the day?Five Stars from Mary WalshThis crime thriller is full of eccentric characters and kept me guessing until the end. The dialog is witty and I found myself laughing out loud at the humor. Find out what happened to the magician who vanished with 2 million dollars! Fun read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Skip Langdon Vol 1-3 (Skip Langdon Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Follow the remarkably bold, smart, and refreshingly human New Orleans detective Skip Langdon through the twists and turns of New Orleans at she investigates the shooting of a prominent Uptown socialite at Mardi Gras, the stabbing of the well-loved director of the famed New Orleans Jazzfest, and a series of mysterious deaths at the hand of a terrifying serial killer in the swampy summertime.

“Gritty, witty, & mesmerizing! Langdon is a splendid female heroine.” –People Magazine

“Smith finds secrets and potential in nearly all corners of New Orleans.” –NPR

Fans of Ace Atkins, Tana French, Sue Grafton, and Marcia Muller will love Skip Langdon’s pluck and charm in this bundle, which includes the first three books in the series: New Orleans Mourning, Axeman's Jazz, and Jazz Funeral.

NEW ORLEANS MOURNING

It's Mardi Gras in New Orleans, and civic leader and socialite Chauncy St. Amant has been crowned Rex, King of Carnival. But his day of glory comes to an abrupt and bloody end when a parade-goer dressed as Dolly Parton guns him down. Is the killer his aimless, promiscuous daughter Marcelle? Homosexual, mistreated son Henry? Helpless, alcoholic wife Bitty? Or some unknown player? Turns out the king had enemies...

Enter resourceful heroine Skip Langdon, a rookie police officer and former debutante turned cynic of the Uptown crowd. Using her white glove contacts, the post-deb rebel cop encounters a tangled web of brooding clues and ancient secrets that can only mean danger for her—and doom for the St. Amants.

AXEMAN'S JAZZ

What's the perfect killing field for a murderer? A place where he (or maybe she) can learn your secrets from your own mouth and then make friends over coffee. A supposedly "safe" place where anonymity is the norm. The horror who calls himself The Axeman has figured it out and claimed his territory—he's cherry-picking his victims in the 12-Step programs of New Orleans.

Who better to take him out than tall, funny, social-misfit Skip Langdon, now a homicide detective on the Axeman team, a gig that takes her into the 12-Step groups to meet the suspects (giving author Julie Smith a chance for gentle satire).

JAZZ FUNERAL

Skip Langdon just happens to be on hand when Ham Brocato, director if New Orleans Jazzfest, is discovered dead on the kitchen floor in the middle of his own party the evening before the Fest. To complicate the already murky case, the victim's sixteen-year-old blues musician sister has disappeared, and Skip suspects that if the young woman isn't the murderer, she's in mortal danger from the person who is.

As she probes the victim's tangled relationships, Skip finds a Southern family to rival any in Tennessee Williams, including Ham's live-in lover, feisty and swiftly rising star Ti-Belle Thiebaud; his father George, enmeshed with family members in a bitter disagreement over the family's lucrative Po' Boy chain; and Patty, his distraught stepmother. In this tale of southern kinships gone awry, she's assisted by her long-distance love, Steve Steinman, and her gay landlord, Jimmy Dee. Meanwhile, Melody's dangerous yet exhilarating journey tugs at the heart and raises the pulse rate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*No Way Out (A Carly See FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








When victims turn up with Shakespearean sonnets left on their bodies, the handiwork of a diabolical serial killer, FBI Special Agent (and psychic medium) Carly See is called in. Can she use her intuition to supplement her brilliant investigative skills and save the next victim before it’s too late?

NO WAY OUT (A Carly See FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) is the debut novel in a new series by mystery and suspense author Rylie Dark.

FBI Special Agent Carly See, a star in the elite BAU unit, hides a terrible secret: she can speak with the dead. The murder of her best friend at a young age and the disappearance of her sister, still unsolved, plunged her life into grief and awakened a new power within her. Sometimes messages come from direct contact, other times in dreams. All of it feels like a curse—until Carly realizes she can harness her new skills to solve cases. But her abilities are unreliable, and Carly must use her brilliant mind to complete the puzzle—all while struggling to keep her secret from her colleagues.

As Carly races to decode the conflicting messages she receives from the other side, she wonders: Why these poems? Why these victims? What connects them? What is the killer’s secret message?

And who will he strike next?

In a twisted game of cat and mouse, this killer seems to know way too much about Carly. Is he toying with her?

Or is Carly herself the prey?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mystery Girl (A Natalia Nicolaeva Thriller Book 4) *




  






A kidnapping. A ransom demand. But who is the shadowy figure behind it?

Natalia and her friends are off to Budapest for a wild weekend in celebration of her roommate's wedding engagement. Wherever Natalia Nicolaeva goes, though, trouble never seems far behind. Things go off the rails very quickly, but does Natalia have it in her to somehow set things right?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Death of a General *




  








As World War 2 was drawing to a close, Australia's secret commando unit, 'Z Special Force', had bungled a number of operations trying to rescue 2,500 Australian and English prisoners of war held by the Japanese in North Borneo. At war's end, only 6 of those prisoners would survive.

When the Commanders of 'Z Special Force' realized that they were too late to save any of the prisoners, in a last desperate act of bitter frustration, they dispatched agents behind enemy lines by US submarines to assassinate the Japanese commanders in Borneo.

Kept secret from the Australian public for over 50 years, the story of how the rescue missions failed, and how the lives of commandos were risked in a desperate attempt at revenge, 'Death of a General' reveals the truth behind the events leading up to the final desperate operation.

'Death of a General' is based solidly on fact, but because of the oath of secrecy taken by members of this unit, details of the battles and missions, and names of those involved have been fictionalized.

The story follows one man, from his experiences in the battles on the Kokoda Trail, through his induction into 'Z Special Force', and his numerous missions behind enemy lines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/04/22.

Currently Free.


*Broken Ice: A Vampire Spy Thriller (Immortal Operative Book 1) *




  








Mina Barrett is the CIA’s best defense against the Dominion.

She’s charming, intelligent, motivated, deadly…and she’s a vampire.

Twenty years ago, vampires revealed themselves to the world. Society hadn’t expected them to be real at all, much less a species entirely separate from humans.

The government feared hostile foreign powers would also seek to exploit their psychic talents, and put out a call for recruitment. After a childhood spent in isolation, Mina saw a chance for adventure and signed on the dotted line.

Unlike the Dominion, she doesn’t feel humans are inferior creatures and works to stop others of her kind from enslaving them.

When a deep cover asset discovers information that vampires want to keep out of human hands, the CIA sends Mina in to bring him out alive.

But the Dominion has their sights set on the secrets buried for centuries beneath a Siberian glacier...secrets that could reshape the world.

Luckily, the vampire spy is on the job...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Earthling (Soldiers of Earthrise Book 1) *




  








From million-copy bestseller Daniel Arenson comes THE EARTHLING, a sweeping tale of courage, honor, and terror among the stars.

Jon Taylor is an Earthling. He doesn't care much about space. At least until his brother dies on Bahay, a war-torn planet many light-years away.

After the funeral, Jon joins the army. He learns to kill. And he flies to Bahay, sworn to avenge his brother.

Centuries ago, Filipino colonists arrived on Bahay to build a utopia. But this world has become a nightmare. Jon finds himself in a dizzying dreamscape, a world of dark jungles and neon slums, of ruthless guerrillas and intoxicating bargirls, of blood-soaked battlefields and glittering brothels. Here on Bahay, a man can lose his life in the jungle, lose his sanity in the gleaming drug dens, or lose his heart to a local girl with a sweet smile and knife behind her back.

On Bahay, nothing is as it seems. In this place of strange dreams and secrets, Jon hunts the man who killed his brother. But he learns that revenge always comes with a price...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crazy Foolish Robots: A Humorous Science Fiction Book (The Robot Galaxy Series 1) *




  








What would you do if you were kidnapped by alien robots?

Ruby Palmer finds herself on an entire planet surrounded by the things she hates the most: robots. Besides taking everything she says way too literally, the robots have problems of their own. A myriad of technical glitches are, on the cosmological scale, quickly destroying them. Ruby has the programming knowledge and skills that matter to them, but can she overcome her fears and find it within herself to help? Her survival, along with the survival of all of humanity and robot kind, depends on it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*In Plain Sight (Arcane Casebook Book 1) *




  








It was 1933 and the magic…

…brought a plague to the Big Apple.

Will Alex be able to stop a madman?

At 31-years old, Alex has limited powers, but a knack for unraveling a mystery. The first clue leads him to a thief, but it doesn’t stop there. When people started dying, it becomes clear that it wasn’t an ordinary spell. Could it have something to do with the book?

A legendary and ancient tome could be the key.

But can he find it?

When an unfortunate incident gets him in hot water with both the police and New York’s Council of Sorcerers, he needs to make a move.

Is Alex in over his head?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dying for a Living *




  








And you thought dying once would be hard...

On the morning before her 67th death, it is business as usual for agent Jesse Sullivan: meet with the mortician, counsel soon-to-be-dead clients, and have coffee while reading the latest regeneration theory. Jesse dies for a living, literally. Because of a neurological disorder, she is one of the rare people who can serve as a death surrogate, dying so others don't have to.

Although each death replacement is different, the result is the same: a life is saved, and Jesse resurrects days later with sore muscles, new scars, and another hole in her memory. But when Jesse is murdered and becomes the sole suspect in a federal investigation, more than her freedom and sanity are at stake. She must catch the killer herself--or die trying.

Dying for a Living is the first book in Kory M. Shrum's gripping contemporary fantasy series. If you like page-turning action, tough as nails heroines, and perfectly-paced suspense, then you'll love this "hilarious" and "supernaturally fantastic" ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Maids of Misfortune (A Victorian San Francisco Mystery Book 1) *




  








First book in the USA Today bestselling Victorian San Francisco Mystery series.

It’s the summer of 1879, and Annie Fuller, a young San Francisco widow, is in trouble. Annie’s husband squandered her fortune before committing suicide five years earlier, and one of his creditors is now threatening to take the boardinghouse she owns to pay off a debt.

Annie Fuller also possesses a secret. She supplements her income by giving domestic and business advice as Madam Sibyl, one of San Francisco’s most exclusive clairvoyants, and one of Madam Sibyl’s clients, Matthew Voss, has died. The police believe his death was suicide brought upon by bankruptcy, but Annie believes Voss has been murdered and that his assets have been stolen.

Nate Dawson wrestles with a difficult decision. As the Voss family lawyer, he would love to prove that Matthew Voss didn't leave his grieving family destitute. But that would mean working with Annie Fuller, a woman who alternatively attracts and infuriates him as she shatters every notion he ever had of proper ladylike behavior.

Sparks fly as Anne and Nate pursue the truth about the murder of Matthew Voss in this light-hearted, cozy historical mystery set in the foggy, gas-lit world of Victorian San Francisco.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Haunted Hallow-whiskers (MEOW FOR MURDER Book 4) *




  








*A highly inaccurate vision. A grumpy writer. And a corpse. Welcome to Starry Falls. Running from the mob can be murder.*

COZY MYSTERY

Confession. I’m no psychic. But I can sort of see the future—albeit not accurately. And you better believe, I’ve never let that little detail stop me from prognosticating my way into a pickle. So when I ticked off the mob, the feds, and my wily ex, I decided to take my Uncle Vinnie’s advice and start over with a new name and new hair color while relying on my old shtick—getting my visionary wires crossed and putting myself in danger.

Something wicked this way comes. Opal volunteers to turn the manor into a haunted mansion for the entire month of October in hopes to turn a dollar, but the spooky festivities soon take on a haunted life of their own when a real corpse shows up at the scene. Shep and I take on a life of our own as well, and a special guest from my past conjures up before me. Something tells me making it through this month of horrors will be murder. Living in Starry Falls is proving to be deadly.

A laugh out loud cozy mystery by New York Times Bestseller Addison Moore and her partner in cozy crime, USA TODAY Bestseller Bellamy Bloom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Poisoned in Provence: A Nina Brown Paranormal Cozy Mystery *




  








Title: Poisoned In Provence

Provence: A magical start to bright new life…

…garnished with buttery croissants, café au lait, and a delectable French chef.

But when murder is on the menu, will she be the next victim?

Still reeling from a romantic betrayal, 22-year-old Nina travels to Provence, France to oversee her magazine’s chef competition.

Kitchen heat sends her swooning into the arms of a scrumptious French contestant Jacques, a tasty Crème Brûlée of a chef she’d love to nibble.

As Jacques gives Nina a tour of his family’s historic caves and magical gardens, secrets waft through the lilac-scented breeze.

Secrets that come to light when the head judge shrieks “poison” during the competition’s climax.

Can Jacques be the culprit?

Will Nina prove her creamy cuisiner’s innocence and discover the real culprit before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Poodle Versus The Assassin (Cottage Country Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*




  







Small-town action, zany characters, and a Nasty Small Poodle will capture your heart! The mayor has been killed, and 50-something newspaper publisher Zora Flynn might be next. But Rocco, her pampered prince of a poodle, is her secret weapon. Can he sniff out a killer before Zora becomes the next victim? Readers are loving this new cozy mystery series. “This was a fun read and a clever mystery. I loved it from start to finish!” Book 1 of a continuing series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Before Facebook (Skip Langdon #4) (Skip Langdon Mystery)*




  








Death Before Facebook, formerly entitled New Orleans Beat, is the FOURTH book in the Edgar Award-winning Skip Langdon series by Julie Smith.
Reader-friendly from log-on to log-off." -The Orlando Sentinel
"A peek into the sometimes dangerous world of the computer-obsessed, set in the sultry heat of New Orleans and tempered with just the right dose of Southern humor." —USA Today

MURDER MOST VIRAL!

It’s a chilly November in 1994, and thirty-one-year-old Geoff Kavanagh surreptitiously splits his time between science fiction novels and cyberspace in his parents’ dilapidated, overgrown, uptown New Orleans mansion. Until his mother finds him dead from a suspicious fall off a ladder. Maybe he should never have posted about seeing his father murdered … because way too many people on the TOWN, a pre-Facebook virtual community, knew things about his family he didn’t even suspect. Decades-old skeletons start falling out of closets after Geoff’s untimely death, thanks to New Orleans Detective Skip Langdon. Langdon finds Geoff’s gorgeous mom strangely uninterested in her son’s fatal fall, but Mom’s apparently the only one. It seems the post has gone viral. Suddenly all the TOWNSpeople have theories—and ambition as cyberdetectives. What’s a murderer to do but kill his way out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*House of Blues: An Action-Packed New Orleans Thriller; Skip Langdon #5 (The Skip Langdon Series) *




  








House of Blues is the FIFTH book in the Edgar Award-winning Skip Langdon Series by Julie Smith.
"One of the best of the Skip Langdon series" -St. Louis Post-Dispatch
"...two-fisted action, tender romance, and nail-biting suspense..." -The Jackson Clarion Ledger
DISTURBING FAMILY SECRETS, A CURIOUS KIDNAPPING, AND COLD-BLOODED MURDER HAUNT THIS GRITTY AND MYSTERIOUS SOUTHERN DRAMA.

Sugar Hebert arrives home from a ten-minute errand to find her husband shot to death and the rest of her family missing—including her daughter Reed, heir apparent to the Hebert restaurant dynasty, and Reed's eleven-month-old daughter.

Detective Skip Langdon’s hunt for a murderer and the missing Hebert heirs embraces worlds within worlds—splendid but dangerous Garden District digs, Faubourg Marigny drug dens, broken-down projects, lowdown bars, an elegant hangout for crooked politicos, and a dealer’s crib masquerading as a sultan’s palace, harem and all. A palm reader warns Langdon of danger, but it comes when she's least prepared for it. Before long, the mob’s involved (maybe there’s a reason Hebert’s Restaurant won the lucrative casino contract), and so are family secrets so ugly they’d make Tennessee Williams wince. Everyone has them—the Heberts, the mob princess, even the crooked cop.

And Langdon finds she should have listened to the damned palm reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder On Magazine: A Police Procedural with Dogs (The Skip Langdon Series Book 10) *




  








*SHE NEEDS A KID TO CATCH A KILLER…BUT HOW TO CATCH THE KID?*
"Julie Smith writes like jazz should sound—cool, complex, and penetrating right to the heart.” -Val McDermid, best-selling author of the Tony Hill series

The TENTH installment of the Skip Langdon series is a New Orleans feast for the senses, a canine love story, an action-packed police procedural made-to-order for readers who like their female sleuths bold, smart, and refreshingly human. A serial killer is using Airbnb units to stage his murders, but a teenage runaway has escaped his grasp and now she's in the wind, believing she's killed him. Meanwhile the real killer stalks the city – and her.

Cody, the pink-haired sixteen-year-old, should be in school or at the mall texting her friends, not hanging out at the intersection of serial murder and human trafficking. When the options are: (1) Return to a life of slavery (2) Go to jail for murder (3) Be killed by a serial killer, Option 4 makes perfect sense – RUN! As mean as the streets of The City That Care Forgot can be, this child attracts angels (often unlikely ones) – and entire packs of dogs – who come to her aid.

She also finds a friend in NOPD’s newest Sergeant – big (six-foot!), beautiful, tough, and tender-hearted Skip Langdon. Skip knows her best hope of finding the killer is to find Cody – plus she feels for the girl, in whom she recognizes a younger version of her plucky, resourceful, whip-smart self. The city’s hard-boiled; the detective has a heart the size of the Superdome.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Harry Hunter Mystery Series: Book 1-2 *




  








This is the first two books in Willow Rose's electrifying new Harry Hunter Mystery series.

Mystery, love, and action this series has it all.


BOOK 1: ALL THE GOOD GIRLS:
Detective Harry Hunter of Miami PD’s homicide squad throws himself into a case no one asked him to solve.

Four teenagers from one of Miami's affluent neighborhoods are murdered on a boat. Another is found dead in a dumpster. All five of them go to the same school and are on a list of witnesses to another crime.

Because he's in bad standing with his boss, Harry is given the task of protecting a possible future victim, but Harry isn't always known to follow his boss's orders.

Soon, he'll risk everything while racing to stop a killer who has left everyone else in the homicide squad shaking in terror.


BOOK 2: RUN GIRL RUN:
When a mother and her child are pulled out of the harbor in their car, the case seems pretty straightforward for Miami PD and Detective Harry Hunter.

Everything points to a murder-suicide.

They were homeless, living in their car, and the mother decided to end it all for them both by driving into the water.

But the case is not what it looks like, Detective Harry Hunter soon realizes.

Harry’s daughter is carrying devastating knowledge about their deaths, and soon she becomes the killer’s next target.

As Harry races to protect her, he is betrayed by someone he thought he knew, leaving him terrified of trusting anyone in a town filled with liars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Time to Kill, a Time to Heal (Gefen Publishing) *




  







Looking ahead into the dark, my compass, depth gauge and diving watch confirmed that we were headed towards our target in enemy waters. The mission was clear: to eliminate ships at anchor, ships that were planned to carry out an attack against civilians in northern Israel. Onboard them were Zodiac rubber boats, AK-47 Kalashnikov assault rifles, RPG anti-tank rockets and plenty of ammunition. The Palestinian terrorists who had been trained for their deadly mission were set to execute their attack two nights later. This was a race against time. After a stealth approach into the harbor, I identified my target and attached the explosives. For a moment, my memories took me back in time. I was hiding in a bush, an 11-year-old boy, during a terrorist attack, escaping sure death. Activating the time-controlled detonators, I felt the closure of another circle of destiny. An attack against my home, was thwarted. Yotam Dagan, an Israeli navy SEAL, shares his personal journey from being a soldier and fighting wars to healing the invisible wounds of psychological trauma and PTSD. This book is an important account of how human courage and determination, followed by suffering and vulnerability could leverage growth on an individual, community and national level.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/04/22.

Currently Free.

*Israel's Edge: The Story of The IDF's Most Elite Unit - Talpiot *




  








How will Israel keep its strategic edge over an increasingly dangerous Iran? Israel has been preparing for this day by creating a special and secretive IDF unit called Talpiot.
Instead of being trained to fight, the few soldiers each year selected for Talpiot are taught how to think. In order to join this unit they have to commit to being in the army for ten years, rather than the three years a normal soldier serves.

Talpiots are taught advanced level physics, math and computer science as they train with soldiers from every other branch of the IDF. The result: young men and women become research and development machines. Talpiots have developed battle ready weapons that only Israel's top military officers and political leaders know about. They have also dramatically improved much of the weapons already in Israel's arsenal.

After leaving the army, Talpiots have become a major force in the Israeli economy, developing some of Israel's most famous and powerful companies.

Israel's Edge contains dozens of interviews with Talpiot graduates and some of the early founders of the program. It explains Talpiot's highly successful recruiting methods and discloses many of the secrets of the program's success. The book also profiles some of the most successful businesses founded by Talpiot graduates including CheckPoint, Compugen, Anobit, recently bought by Apple, and XIV, recently bought by IBM.No other military unit has had more of an impact on the State of Israel and no other unit will have more of an impact in the years ahead. The soldiers of Talpiot are truly unsung heroes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/05/22.

Currently Free.

*A Distant Earth *




  








When interstellar travelers discover a planet teeming with life but devoid of humanity and art, they send an armada of spacecraft hoping to recruit some of Earth’s indigenous people to settle the new world. Instead, their advance-ship encounters oceans full of plastic garbage, Native American resistance, and a right-wing agitator named Bram Roberts Trenchant. Trench and his followers hate all aliens and believe they intend to destroy America by exploiting what Trenchant calls “the lie of climate change.” He vows to capture the spacecraft commander and execute her as a warning that all aliens must GET OUT. In the end, only a pair of conflicted teens may be able to save the commander and her mission.

Searing political satire from the authors of The Battle of The Alamo Taqueria.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Brothers in Exile (Sons of the Starfarers Book 1) *




  








To wake a lost girl from the ice, two brothers must face an empire.

Deep in the Far Outworlds, a derelict space station holds the bones of a long-dead people—and a beautiful young woman locked in cryofreeze. When the star-wandering brothers Isaac and Aaron Deltana find the sleeping girl, they soon realize that they are her only hope for rescue. If they don't take her, then slavers certainly will.

With no way to revive her, they set a course for the New Pleiades in hopes of finding someone who can help. But a storm is brewing over that region of space. After a series of brutal civil wars, the Gaian Empire has turned its sights outward. A frontier war is on the verge of breaking out, and the brothers are about to be caught in the middle of it.

They both harbor a secret, though. Somewhere else in the Outworlds is another derelict station—one that they used to call home. That secret will either bind them together or draw them apart in

SONS OF THE STARFARERS
BOOK I: BROTHERS IN EXILE


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Last Commercial Ever *




  








The whole world was watching. Thirty seconds later, the world was never the same.

After finally achieving his dream of writing a Super Bowl commercial, a young ad guy's success turns into a nightmare when a shadowy organization inserts a message into the commercial that causes fatal seizures in anyone that watches it. Now, he must traverse an apocalyptic version of America to save his girlfriend.

The Last Commercial Ever is a fast-paced, dystopian story with compelling characters and plenty of action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shopping for a Billionaire 1 (Shopping for a Billionaire series)*




  







When mystery shopper Shannon Jacoby meets billionaire Declan McCormick with her hand down a toilet in the men’s room of one of his stores, it’s love at first flush in this hilarious new romantic comedy from New York Times bestselling author Julia Kent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shopping for a Billionaire 2 (Shopping for a Billionaire series)*




  







Mystery shopper Shannon and (near) billionaire Declan explore a relationship (and each other) as they deal with a jealous ex-boyfriend, a sham same-sex marriage, and a case of mistaken identity that threatens Shannon’s career (and sanity) as the "Shopping for a Billionaire" series continues.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tomes Scones & Crones: A Paranormal Women’s Fiction Novel (Three Tomes Bookshop Book 1)*




  








At forty-eight, Jacqueline Finch has a nice, easy life with few responsibilities: she’s been a librarian in Chicago for twenty-five years, she doesn’t have a husband, children, or pets, and she’s just coasting along, enjoying her books and a small flower garden now that she’s over the hill.

That is, until the Universe (helped by three old crones) has other ideas.

All at once, Jacqueline’s staid (and boring) life is upended, and the next thing she knows, she’s heading off to Button Cove to start a new life as the owner of Three Tomes Bookshop.

The bookstore is a darling place, and Jacqueline is almost ready to be excited about this new opportunity…until Mrs. Hudson and Mrs. Danvers show up. Somehow, the literary characters of Sherlock Holmes’s landlady and Rebecca deWinter’s creepy and sardonic housekeeper are living persons who work at the bookshop (when they aren’t bickering with each other). Not only does Jacqueline have to contend with them—and the idea that people regularly eat pastries while reading books in her store!—but the morning after she arrives, the body of a dead man is found on her property.

Things start to get even more strange after that: Jacqueline is befriended by three old women who bear a startling resemblance to the Witches Three from Macbeth, an actual witch shows up at her bookshop and accuses Jacqueline of killing her brother, and the two women who own businesses across the street seem determined to befriend Jacqueline.


And then there’s the police detective with the very definite hot-Viking vibe who shows up to investigate the dead body…

The next thing Jacqueline knows, her staid and simple life is no longer quiet and unassuming, and she’s got crones, curses, and crocodiles to deal with.

And when a new literary character appears on the scene…things start to get even more hairy and Jacqueline is suddenly faced with a horrible life and death situation that will totally push her out of her comfort zone…if she’s brave enough to let it.

After all, isn’t forty-eight too late for an old dog to learn new tricks?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One Kill Away (Detective Allan Stanton Book 2) *




  







Halifax homicide detective Allan Stanton's walked away from his job to reconnect with his young son, until a killer starts methodically carving his way through the city's underbelly. His ex-partner needs help, and Stanton reluctantly returns.The killer is definitely working through a list of victims, and he's leaving cryptic clues at his grisly crime scenes. Are they there to confuse the police? Or is there something more to them? As Stanton unravels this shocking central mystery, he becomes the target of an unexpected enemy--those next on the killer's list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Harbor Hill: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







A paranormal phenomenon, a mysterious curse, and an unsolved murder forty years in the making. Can Sasha solve the mystery in time? Or will she face the same doomed fate as the tenants who came before them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Going for Kona (A Michele Lopez Hanson Texas Mystery): A What Doesn't Kill You Mystery *




  








One life shattered.
Another hangs in the balance.
Can Michele pick up the pieces in time to save her son?

"Spellbinding." — Jo Bryan, Dry Creek Book Club

When Michele Lopez Hanson quit her law practice to become an author, she was looking forward to spending more time at home with her triathlete husband and her teen kids. But when a tragic biking accident claims her husband’s life, she finds herself with nothing but free time and painful memories. Drowning in grief, she pledges to honor his memory by competing in the Ironman he’ll never finish. But as she follows along his old training routes, she discovers that if she pedals hard enough, she can sense him alongside her.

Her single-minded focus on the race leaves little time for her children, but when her teenage son is accused of murder, she has no choice but to get off the bike seat long enough to track down the real killer. With the Ironman fast approaching and the charges against her son heating up, can she cross the finish line and hold her family together or will everything she loves crash and burn?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Killers (The Bax Mysteries Book 1)*




  








After a series of personal tragedies and abuse from his alcoholic mother, eighteen-year-old Bax is determined to rebuild his life.

Using money left to him by his father, he finds a place to live and a job at the local coffee shop. But after he begins to experience psychic visions after touching certain objects, Bax realizes that a normal life may not be in store for him.

Things take a turn for the scary when he uncovers evidence that may have belonged to the latest victim of a serial killer. With no family to turn to, he enlists the help of Piper: his fellow barista and a lover of mysteries.

Together, they attempt to track the killer down before another life is lost. But are Bax's unique abilities and Piper's wit enough to bring the murderer to justice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dangerous Behavior (Dr. David Rothberg Series Book 1) *




  







After fifteen years in solitary confinement, Victor Thomas Janko—the notorious Baby Carriage Killer—has become eligible for parole. And it is up to Dr. David Rothberg, the new prison psychiatrist, to determine whether Janko should be released. As David finds himself drawn into the psychological quicksand of a disturbed inmate, his manipulative girlfriend, and a brutal guard, David needs to confront his own demons as he decides if Janko deserves a second chance. This high-voltage thriller will keep you at the edge of your seat and guessing until the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Behavior: Dr. David Rothberg Series Book 2 *




  








"Deadly Behavior" is Book 2. in the Dr. David Rothberg series. Although it is a sequel to "Dangerous Behavior" it can be read as a stand-alone novel.

Victor Thomas Janko, the infamous "Baby Carriage Killer" has escaped from the Vanderkill Prison Hospital where David works as a psychiatrist. David feels responsible, since Victor was his patient, and he was unable to pick up on Victor's intention to escape. David's guilt is exacerbated when Victor goes on a killing spree after he goes free. "Deadly Behavior" follows two stories — one is the events that take place in the escaped inmate's life, and the other is David's determined pursuit of the killer in order to bring him to justice. In the end, the two stories come together in a climax of shocking violence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Good Client (Mitch Turner Legal Thrillers Book 1) *




  








Criminal defense attorney Mitch Turner is awoken in the middle of the night by a message from his nerdy law school employee, Timothy Cooper, begging Mitch for help. Uncertain about the problem from Timothy's cryptic texts, Mitch Turner slips into his suit and heads over to visit Timothy, unable to imagine any reason why Timothy would be calling for help at such a late hour. Mitch arrives to find the police at Timothy's apartment and learns that Timothy's roommate was murdered.
Mitch immediately retrieves Timothy from the police before they can get him to say anything more and, while in the process, has a run-in with his ex-girlfriend, who is now a detective. Mitch takes Timothy back to his office to debrief, but not long afterward, the police show up and arrest Timothy for the murder of his roommate.

There are no witnesses. There are no other suspects.

The police consider it an open and shut case, but the only thing that keeps Mitch from arranging a plea bargain is his belief that his client did not do it. The deeper Mitch digs, the more he learns that his client has secrets that he wants to be kept quiet at any cost, even at the expense of going to jail for something he did not do. Mitch soon learns he must work at odds with his client to provide the best legal representation possible, going around Timothy as he fights to keep his client out of jail.

Can Mitch Turner learn the truth while also serving his client's best interests?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blackhawk Security Vol 1-2 (With One Breath, Once Removed) *




  








WHEN DOES A STRONG WOMAN NEED HELP?
AND WHEN DOES A BODYGUARD BECOME A
CHERISHED FRIEND? AND MORE THAN FRIENDS...

Two electrifying tales of strong women on the run, one from The Taliban, one from a mysterious enemy— or maybe more than one enemy. Fortunately, each has an ally—a hot one. Riveting storytelling, good writing, and characters you’d love to have as friends make this a must-read for fans of romantic suspense. These thrill-packed novels from award-winning and USA Today Bestselling author Margaret Watson are the first two books in the Blackhawk Security series.

WITH ONE BREATH
Laila’s not the type of woman who needs rescuing. Except for a tiny rule-breaking penchant, she’s a model CIA agent—smart, resourceful, brave, and determined. But right now she’s in a tight situation—in more than one way. She’s hiding from the Taliban in a network of pitch-dark g caves, so narrow a cat could barely thread its way through them--a cat or an agent trained for it. And that would be Jase, her CIA-designated rescuer…

ONCE REMOVED
Finally! Lainey’s getting divorced from her abusive husband. All she has to do is verify his current address. But his workplace suddenly catches fire almost the moment she steps inside.
Luckily, Brody, a friend and neighbor on whom she’s long had a secret crush sees the fire and rescues her. But the firefighters find her estranged ex dead in the building.
The day your husband is murdered is the worst possible time for a new love... but just watch. Watson’s ability to ratchet up tension is only rivaled by her agile sense of heightened romance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Paint It Blackmail (John Kite Book 2)*




  








The biggest art heist since World War II.
The Government turns to PI John Kite for help.
But the heist is the result of a politician's lie.
“Fabulous main character...intelligent...articulate...a little romance...his sense of humor had me laughing... really snappy dialogue...fast-paced, action packed...hugely entertaining...very cool twists...excitement plus!...a lot of moving parts...runs the whole gamut of emotions” (from reviews)
For ex-cop John Kite, it begins as a suspected forgery case. Then the alleged forger is murdered. Kite identifies an international gangster as a suspect, but is hampered by the duplicities of power politics. The series trademarks of sparky dialogue and a sense of humour move the story at a cracking pace, as a girl's wacky demonstration in an art gallery leads to a desperate chase, and Kite saving the girl from certain death. Tough, sexy Kite is forced to speak out against those who hired him, and is arrested by the police. His only ally is a cool and sensuous civil servant. Together they rush to stop a disaster scenario but ask:
Is the true criminal Kite's employer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/05/22.

Currently Free.

*The D-Day Dozen: Conversations With Veterans of the Longest Day, the Huertgen Forest and the Battle of the Bulge *




  








In 1987, Aaron Elson went to a reunion of the tank battalion with which his father served in World War II. He was so moved by the stories the veterans shared among themselves but often didn't tell their families that he returned with a tape recorder. The rest is history. Oral history.

Inspired by Studs Terkel and Stephen Ambrose, Elson has recorded more than 600 hours of interviews with veterans of World War II. His work has been used as source material in more than two dozen books and a dozen documentaries, some of which have appeared on the History Channel.

In this collection of a baker's dozen interviews you'll meet, among others, five combat engineers talking "Saving Private Ryan"; two veterans of the fabled 1st Infantry Division, including one who may have been the first member of the division to set foot on Omaha Beach; a dental surgeon in the 4th Infantry Division who landed on Utah Beach and was wounded at St. Lo; a battalion surgeon who ran the 10th Armored Division aid station during the siege of Bastogne; a Tin Can Sailor from the crew of the USS Butler; the Ranger who almost singlehandedly sabotaged four large coastal guns during the battle on Pointe du Hoc; a paratrooper who landed in the water and joined the Rangers in the battle for the Pointe; two members of the 294th Combat Engineer Battalion who were aboard the troop ship Susan B. Anthony, which was sunk in the English Channel; and an 82nd Airborne Division sergeant who went into Normandy on a glider that crashed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Artifact (Saturn's Legacy Book 1)*




  








FOR MILLIONS OF YEARS, SATURN HID AN ALIEN SECRET.
IN 2065, HUMANITY WILL FIND IT.

Lowell Carpenter is a disgraced Marine assigned to a remote US research station on Saturn's moon Enceladus, where scientists have made an extraordinary discovery in the ocean below.

A special forces team, led by Lowell’s murderous former commanding officer, shows up to investigate. Almost immediately, everything begins to unravel.

Something beneath the surface has been activated.

Soon every space force on Earth — American, Chinese, Russian, and more — is converging on the tiny moon, ready to start a war.

But when a young archeologist with a knack for dead languages makes an amazing discovery of his own, Lowell realizes the stakes are higher than anyone could’ve imagined.

He soon has no choice but to disobey orders and fight soldiers he helped train as he races to stop an unimaginable chain reaction that threatens the entire solar system.

The countdown has begun...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cartel: The Apprentice, Volume 1 (The Twelve Systems Chronicles)*




  








Where passion and duty collide. A woman in peril. A ruthless warrior with a hidden agenda. A society where honor is revered and trust a dangerous luxury.

Raised to wealth and privilege, Lilian’s future was shattered when her father was convicted of terrible crimes. By law and custom she should have followed him into death to redeem her corrupt genetics. Desperate to avoid execution for crimes not her own, Lilian accepts an indenture contract with a powerful warrior. For three years he will have total control of her body, will and intellect.

Lucius Mercio commands one of the most powerful Cartels in the Twelve Systems. As clever and ambitious as he his ruthless, Lucius' wealth, influence, and power are place him among the elite of the warrior caste. It is not enough. Lucius intends to take his Cartel to unimaginable heights with the aid of Lilian's brilliance. He faces only one obstacle. Lucius must keep Lilian alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Rift in Time (Time Loop Book 3)*




  








“What is that sound?” Mary shook Adalwolf Dalton awake.
No sooner had she asked than a light from the outside of the house illuminated the bedroom.
Dalton stood up and grabbed his pistol from the drawer. “It’s bad news. It’s the time machine.”
Senator James has sent the time machine back to rescue Adalwolf Dalton, only, he doesn't want to be rescued. Now, he must figure out how to stop them from building the time machine in the future so they won’t irreparably damage the timeline and destroy all their lives.

“It doesn’t work. Without Hitler, the communists come to power. The United States is attacked on all sides. The timeline is a nightmare. No, Hitler must stay alive.”
“What about stopping the holocaust?”
Dalton shook his head. “Far worse things happen to the Jews under the communists.”
“I don’t believe that. Listen, come back with me and you can explain everything to them.”
Dalton felt Mary come up behind him. He swallowed hard. Senator James had the time machine, he had to stop him, one way or another. “No, this ends here. I can’t let you go back.” He pointed the gun at Phillip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Rise of the River-Man: An exciting genetic engineering horror story (Chimera Chronicles Book 1)*




  








Imagine a world filled with human-animal hybrids.
They're stronger than us. Faster. More deadly and hungry. Always hungry.

Now, step inside the laboratory and witness their creation.
Created as weapons. Designed to obey.
No one expected them to want revenge.

This is Mutter's story.

For the first time in his life he's afraid.
Afraid of the shots his new master is giving him.
Afraid that if he doesn’t escape, he’ll become food for one of the creatures in the nearby cages or worse...
He'll become one of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Laughers *




  








The End of the World does not come because of a nuclear war, and it does not come because of the walking dead.
The end of the world comes because most of the world’s population is going crazy. It begins as people start stuttering and saying incomprehensible things. They cannot help themselves. Whatever has happened to them causes madness. They destroy their neighbors’ homes, burn cities, and murder those who have not gone crazy.
Every destructive thing they do is hilarious.
Every murder is creative and hysterical.
They hide around every corner, seeking those who are not like them.
High School sweethearts, Matt and Kyra, are trying to reunite with Matt’s mother as a historic blizzard hits their town.
The three of them must answer many questions as they battle their way through a nightmarish landscape of devastation.
What is causing humanity to lose its sanity?
Why are some people unaffected by this murderous rage while others have become violent predators?
Will they also lose their minds?
And ultimately, what happened that turned these people into - LAUGHERS?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tall Tails Secret Book Club (The Secret Library Cozy Mysteries 1)*




  








Looking for a mystery that makes you feel good even as it leads you through a ton of clues?
A mysterious mansion, a suspicious death, and a cat too smart for its own good…

When Laura Lee took the summer job as a housekeeper at the old Thornberry Estate, she knew it was a creepy place, but she had no idea how creepy. Mrs. Fitzwater warned her to keep her mind on her work and her nose in her own business, but one thing after another leads her astray, between the manor giving up its puzzles as she goes about her work, fun secrets to share with the clever ladies in her book club who are always up for a mystery, and a cat that seems to know more than she does.

The death of a chauffeur just outside the estate gates changes everything and suddenly creepy turns to deadly as Laura Lee finds herself in the middle of a murder investigation. When the police seem unable to solve the crime, can Laura Lee and her intrepid club find the killer before the killer finds Laura Lee?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pebble Cove: A Cozy Mystery Box Set: Books 4-6 *




  








Book 4 - Chai, Chai Again

The people of Pebble Cove are thrown into a forced hibernation when the worst snowstorm in a decade hits the Oregon Coast. They expect to find damages once the snow thaws, but a frozen body down by the pier comes as a terrible surprise.

Rosemary is keeping warm with an abundance of chai tea, wooly sweaters, and further research into Asher's past. But when a second body is found, she can't deny the chilling thoughts that the two deaths might be connected. Or that this might not be the end.



Book 5 - Dazed and Infused

Two women wash up on the beach in front of Rosemary's tea shop. One is dead. The other is wounded and can't even remember her name. Is she also a victim or the killer?

When it becomes clear that the only souls who can help solve this mystery are those of the ghostly persuasion, Rosemary has to get involved. She must identify the killer before they strike again.



Book 6 - Not by Oolong Shot

High up in the cliffs behind the town of Pebble Cove, a haunted house looks out over the ocean. When the cursed house sells after sitting vacant for decades, the locals are concerned. Horrible things happened there.

The buyers, triplet brothers famous for their house-flipping television show, are dismissive of the town's warnings. When history repeats itself and one of them dies, who's to blame?

Hired to cater for the crew, Rosemary is first on-site to find the grisly scene. Her instincts tell her that there's more to this murder than meets the eye, and along with her ghostly friends, she's the only one who can uncover the truth.

These books are all clean with no gore and no swearing. Starting from the beginning with this series will provide the best reading experience. The ghosts are the only paranormal aspect in the series. And there are definitely cats because ... well, there has to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Immersed in the View: A quick-read police procedural set in picturesque Canada (Parks Pat Mysteries (Police Procedural) Book 4) *




  








From Award-winning and Bestselling Author, P.D. Workman!
A Wake Up Call
Detective “Parks” Pat is back. Now an established and accepted member of the homicide squad, she unexpectedly brings a new case to the table when she stumbles across a body as Canada Day dawns. While it was initially assumed to be an accidental drowning, the autopsy results say otherwise.
Margie is soon off and running, but the lack of witnesses has her going in circles. Meanwhile, the brass wants the investigation put to bed before the city is flooded with Calgary Stampede tourists and dignitaries.
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ I also appreciate the imagery of these books – they afford a wonderful armchair travel experience. I understand the author draws on personal encounters when choosing the parks featured in this series so I suppose that is why the descriptions are so vivid and detailed. I find I can easily visualize the scenery, I can almost feel the sun and smell the breeze.
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Ms. Workman never disappoints! Well developed characters, a tight plot and expert craftsmanship make this one a fast read.
Looking for a police procedural set in picturesque Canada? Let Award-winning and Bestselling Author P.D. Workman take you her favourite Calgary parks, as Métis detective Margie Patenaude investigates a murder in this fast-paced new series.
These short mysteries are just right for those days when you could use a break from your busy life. Take a walk in a Calgary park with Parks Pat.
Wade into this new mystery today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Prickly Situation, An Aggie Underhill Mystery (A quirky, comical adventure) Book 6 *




  







Aggie stumbles into a very prickly situation when determined to help her daughter with a personal problem. Not only is her daughter’s life in a state of upheaval, so is Aggie’s love life when she becomes a member of a worldwide popular online social site. With bleached blonde hair piled on top, an oversized pocketbook to match every outfit, Aggie’s ready to stumble into another desert adventure. Join Aggie in a quirky yet comical escapade where Betty’s practicing for her driver’s license, Roger’s in the middle of an interior decorator’s baby blue nightmare, and two bodies are discovered. Who knew the desert could be so much fun?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Poisoned Palette (A Fitzjohn Mystery Book 6) *




  








An enthusiastic crowd gathered at Lyrebird Lodge in the Blue Mountains on that crisp autumn morning, all anxious to acquire one of Florence Fontaine’s much sought after paintings. However, the only art on one visitor’s mind is the art of murder.

Detective Chief Inspector Fitzjohn, unwittingly drawn into the case, launches his investigation that reveals a web of past and present jealousy, deceit and revenge, at a time when his own life is unravelling before his eyes.

Meanwhile, Claire Reynolds, Florence’s business manager and organiser of the event, finds herself entangled in the police inquiry as evidence of her involvement is established. Traumatised, Claire is blind to the peril that surrounds her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Post Pattern (Burnside Series Book 1)*




  








The first novel in the Burnside Mystery Series!

From a USA TODAYbestselling author... On a dark Los Angeles freeway, someone fires a gunshot at a local football star. His family turns to Private Investigator Burnside, a former football star himself, who has recently left the LAPD. As he battles his way through the investigation, Burnside's own life is repeatedly placed in jeopardy, and the body count starts to pile up.

Burnside encounters beautiful girls, wayward athletes, and overworked cops on his way toward finding a killer who knows he's looking for them. And as he navigates this perilous path, Burnside also comes to grips with a betrayal from his past, one that keeps returning to him, no matter how hard he avoids it.

This well-crafted, award-winning novel is set against the sun-drenched backdrop of a hot Los Angeles summer, Post Pattern provides an engaging, action-packed story. The novel delivers a smart, sexy plot with crackling dialogue and fascinating characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Lieutenant Harrington Series, Books 1-3 *




  








Follow Lieutenant Harrington in the first three pulse-pounding thrillers in this unputdownable series. If you love a good procedural, look no further.

Included in this box set...

Wrath - LT Harrington Series, Book 1
In this tightly plotted thriller, Miami cop Nash Harrington realizes one horrific crime of passion is the beginning of a spree. A misogynistic killer is targeting every woman he believes has wronged him… including one who Harrington loves.

Beset - LT Harrington Series, Book 2
When a spring breaker is found with his head all but removed along the side of a posh Miami Beach hotel, Lieutenant Nash Harrington is tasked with tracking down the person responsible.

Vestige - LT Harrington Series, Book 3
A master killer is hunting on Miami’s streets, and he’s taking trophies from the bodies he leaves behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE SILENT VOICES: undercover to catch a serial killer (DI Tara Grogan Book 3) *




  








A covert cop becomes a target when she picks the wrong cover story

The Treadwater Estate has become the epicentre of a series of strange events. People go missing. Bodies are found – buried and wrapped in clingfilm. Yet there appears to be no connection between the victims and no motive for the crimes.

The estate looks anonymous, its residents inscrutable. Door-to-door inquiries fall flat. No one has seen anything, everyone resents the police presence. Someone must be hiding in plain sight.

Faced with a wall of silence, to dig deeper DI Tara Grogan must get closer to the action than is safe. Not being from the area, a local choir provides her with an entry point. But will the very guise that she adopts to be accepted into the community, that of a reformed con, be her undoing?

If her cover is blown, her life is in danger. But if she doesn’t push her luck to the limits, a killer will get away with it.

THE SILENT VOICES is the third standalone title in the DI Tara Grogan crime fiction series by Robert McCracken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*HOSTILE WITNESS: A Josie Bates Thriller (The Witness Series Book 1)*




  








When sixteen-year-old Hannah Sheraton is arrested for the murder of her stepgrandfather, the chief justice of the California Supreme court, her distraught mother turns to her old college roommate, Josie Baylor-Bates, for help. Josie, once a hot-shot criminal defense attorney, left the fast track behind for a small practice in Hermosa Beach, California. But Hannah Sheraton intrigues her and, when the girl is charged as an adult, Josie cannot turn her back. But the deeper she digs the more Josie realizes that politics, the law and family relationships create a combustible and dangerous situation. When the horrible truth is uncovered it can save Hannah Sheraton or destroy them both.

"This story was inspired by a case my husband handled. As a superior court judge he had to sentence a minor to life in prison. It made me wonder how I felt about minors arrested for violent crimes. Are they most vulnerable among us - capable or horrible violence, perceived as adults and yet emotionally still children?" Rebecca Forster


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Foreign Justice - Vigilante Justice Thriller Series 4, with Jack Lamburt (Jack Lamburt Vigilante Justice Thriller series)*




  








It looked like a simple drug overdose. The truth is much more sinister…

Small town sheriff Jack Lamburt would do almost anything to protect his community. But when he’s faced with a series of daunting problems from multiple disasters that hit his normally quiet little upstate town, even he might be in over his head.

A local marine hero is charged with a war crime, a home invasion leads to murder, and a young mother that he just happens to have a history with dies of a drug overdose. After all clues lead him to a suspected drug lab in a nearby town, his rage knows no bounds and he vows to deliver vengeance the only way he knows how...

Leaving a trail of corpses in his wake, Lamburt uncovers a foreign connection to the crimes as he strides his path of justice. But up against a crooked journalist, the FBI, and diplomatic immunity, the ruthless lawman finds himself ensnared in a web of corruption that jeopardizes the entire country.

Can Lamburt bring his personal brand of carnage to their plans before thousands of innocent lives are lost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Dieppe 1942 - The Jubilee Disaster*




  








In the summer of 1942 the war was almost at the end of its third year and the position of the Allies was desperate, both in Europe and on the Middle and Far Eastern fronts.

The hard-pressed Russians were urging Winston Churchill to open a Second Front, about which he was understandably cool. Eventually it was decided to mount a “reconnaissance in force” against the French coast and at dawn on 19 August five thousand soldiers, mainly Canadians, were landed at and around Dieppe.

The venture was doomed from the outset as en route the raiding force blundered into a German convoy heading for the same destination, alerting the port’s defenders. What followed was nine hours of carnage.

Ronald Atkin has pieced together the full story of that day from all sides and the result is a masterly account of one of the most extraordinary – and tragic – episodes of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Dark Nebula: Isolation *




  








*Lies crafted from good intentions. Death spreading through the stars. When the past returns to claim its due, will anyone survive?*
Earth Solar System, the Future. Abigail Olivaw is drowning in self-doubt. Hiding a devastating secret from the populace, the President of the Confederation of Planetary Explorers is horrified when hostile aliens arrive to announce they’re putting humanity on trial. Forced to act as her species’ defender in court, she struggles to hide her family’s hidden multi-generational history that could lead to a sentence of genocide.

Epsilon Eridani Colony. Joyce Green’s passion for her job is dwarfed only by her love for her son. So when he dies from a mysterious virus that threatens the entire settlement, the Director of Colonization vows to stop at nothing to discover what triggered the deadly infection. And as she uncovers the truth bit by bit, her heartbreak fuels a berserk need for justice.

Trapped by guilt over a mistake she didn’t choose, Abigail falls into a tailspin when the invaders reveal the facts of her race’s origins. And when Joyce unmasks a traitor, the rest of her people would be lucky to only die from disease.

With their paths on a collision course, will the women’s consequence-laden decisions destroy humankind’s last hope?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*WhiteSpace: Season One *




  








From the authors of the bestselling series, Yesterday's Gone, comes the roller coaster ride of a sci-fi serial thriller, WhiteSpace: Season One.
Hamilton Island looks like the perfect home. Maybe it would be, if it wasn't filled with tomorrow's nightmares...
The Puget Sound bedroom community has it all -- beautiful homes with white picket fences, a thriving tech sector, and one of the best school systems in the state.
But not everything is as it seems.
People on the island go missing all the time.
Its residents are being watched.
And controlled.
When a school shooting rocks the quiet community Jon Conway returns home to make peace with his past and care for the daughter he never knew he had. When his daughter goes missing, he follows a broken trail of family secrets and betrayal that may just end him.
Cassidy Hughes has never been able to live in her twin sister’s shadow. Now that her twin is dead, Cass must overcome an addiction to pills to care for her niece. But she starts to remember something that happened long ago — something that is still happening on Hamilton Island today.
Milo Anderson was lucky to survive the school shooting. However, as he’s about to learn, the shooting wasn’t nearly as random as it seemed. And when someone reaches out claiming to know the truth, Milo is convinced he’s being watched. He also wonders how much his best friend, Alex, knows so much about the shooting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Null Identity: A Near-Future Science Fiction Novel (The Tomorrow Gene)*




  








From the bestselling authors of Invasion and Yesterday's Gone comes Null Identity, a new stand-alone novel written in the world of The Tomorrow Gene. This is a disturbing philosophical exploration of what can happen when our scientific advancement outpaces our ethics.

Cassandra Knight is trying hard to believe that she is safe and sane. Living with an adoring billionaire in his luxurious secluded mansion, she should have everything she needs to recover from the mental breakdown that drove her to attempt suicide. 

And yet, she is haunted by vividly recurring nightmares of the moment she tried to take her life and the persistent feeling that something just isn't right. 

What happened on that hazy night when she hit rock bottom, and why does it seem like everything and everyone around her are conspiring to keep her from remembering?

Null Identity is a compelling mix of Ex Machina meets The Invisible Man in the story of one woman's struggle to unearth the truth and understand her own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Majestic Hollow *




  







Joe isn’t thrilled about a lot of things - being in eighth grade, having an older brother who is the football playing apple of his dad’s eye, or having a Van Helsing-obsessed little brother that he gets stuck babysitting way too often.That’s probably why he is so intrigued by Cole, a runaway who lives alone…in the cemetery.It’s not a coincidence that Cole befriends Joe and misfit, Vidonia Finkle. They will learn that their pasts are connected in a way that will help them save their town, Majestic Hollow, from the monsters who want to invade it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Die Noon (Goodnight Mysteries Series Book 1) *




  








Matilda Dare can’t sleep. Her insomnia is one more reason to move to the quirky small town of Goodnight, New Mexico after she inherits a house, a small newspaper, and two old dogs there. But despite the Goodnight name, Matilda still spends hers wide awake, and she has good reason after a reporter is murdered. With a mystery to solve, she begins to investigate the town and uncovers more suspects than she knows what to do with.

Meanwhile, the hottie cowboy sheriff is doing his own investigation into Matilda, and the mysterious, handsome stranger, who just happens to live with her, is showing up in all the wrong places. As her investigation continues, danger increases, and it might end up spelling lights out for Matilda.

Die Noon is the first installment in the hilarious, romantic Goodnight Mysteries series and a spinoff of the Matchmaker Mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Mersey Killing: When Liverpool Rocked, And The Music Died (Mersey Murder Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Over 250,000 copies sold in the series.

A skeleton and a missing woman. A doomed romance. A mystery spanning two generations.

Liverpool, 1961. A group of young men come together seeking fame and fortune, as the fledgling sounds of the Swinging Sixties take root in the city. Soon, Liverpool becomes synonymous with the music that shapes a generation.

Liverpool, 1999. Skeletal remains found in the docklands lead Detective Inspector Andy Ross and Sergeant Izzie Drake into a journey through time, as the investigation takes them back to early days of the Mersey Beat.

Whose bones laid beneath the mud of the River Mersey for over thirty years, and what links them to a young woman, missing for the entire time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Opposite of Dark (Casey Holland Mysteries Book 1) *




  








"Fast-moving action-packed thriller with many twists, secrets and lies." –Nightreader
When the cops tell Casey that her father was murdered the previous night, she doesn’t believe them. After all, Casey buried her dad three years earlier…or did she?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Muscles, Music and Murder: Murder Mystery (Buckeye Barrister Mystery Book 3) *




  








As he sits front row center for the Columbus Symphony Orchestra's opening night concert, overweight and underpaid attorney, Winstonm Barchrist III, is shocked as its new Russian Maestro is shot during the finale of Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture--the one where real cannons boom at the end.

The pro bono defense of his best friend in a homicide of a Belgian bodybuilder during the Arnold Schwazenegger Fitness Clasic, will no longer be the only case on Winston's mind.

Powerful people in the community, including the Symphony Board Chairman, begin exerting pressure on him, as the Maestro's daughter hires him to find out who shot her father.

The two matters become more and more intertwined as Winston investigates, bringing him dangerously close to some dark corporate secrets and too many seemingly unrelated coincidences to ignore.

After reading three autopsy reports and observing two of the autopsies himself, Winston is certain the capers in which he's involved are not only about MUSCLES and MUSIC, but also about MURDER.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Don’t Look (A Taylor Sage FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








Bodies of young men are turning up, dressed unusually in gowns and posed like dolls. When a tarot reader offers FBI Special Agent Taylor Sage a clue to finding the diabolical serial killer, Taylor has no choice but to open her mind and follow the trail. What she encounters, though, is far more harrowing than anything she expected—and may just change everything she thought she knew.

“Molly Black has written a taut thriller that will keep you on the edge of your seat… I absolutely loved this book and can’t wait to read the next book in the series!”
—Reader review for Girl One: Murder
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DON’T LOOK is the debut novel in a new series by critically acclaimed and #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Molly Black.

FBI Special AgentTaylor Sage has crossed the country and transferred to her dream job with the BAU at Quantico. With a new job, a new house, and her husband by her side, Taylor is ready to put the darkness of her past behind her: a sister who vanished when she was a teenager.

Taylor is ready for a fresh start. But when a tarot reader on the boardwalk offers an uncannily specific prediction about her next case, Taylor, ready to brush it off, is haunted by it—and can’t help noticing that it was accurate.

The BAU is stumped by this new serial killer, by the posed bodies, and it seems only Taylor can decode the riddle. But time is running out, and Taylor will have to use every tool at her disposal to save the next victim, whether she believes in it or not.

Might the tarot reader hold the key?

Or is she leading Taylor down a fatal dead end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Accidental Exposure: Where is Andy?*




  






A gripping thriller about losing family, fighting injury, and murder.

There were three of them in the car before the accident; now there are two.
Where is Andy? Why do the police, the paramedics, and the firefighters ignore his mother, Annette, as she begs them to disregard the thin trickles of blood running from her scalp. No one is listening as she pleads with them all to please, PLEASE, find her son. Brian, Andy's father, is unconscious in the destroyed car, but Andy is still out there somewhere. Andy must be nearby. He must be washed with the red and blue flashing emergency lights and accosted by the shriek of sirens. The smell of petrol is getting stronger, and Annette can see the panic on everyone's face.
Soon there will be fire.

WHERE IS ANDY?

This novel includes two versions of the same gripping story. Choose to follow Andy's mother as she fights for her son's survival, or follow his father as he's dragged deeper into Sydney's underworld.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hidden Justice: A Dark Vigilante Thriller *




  








The bestselling authors of Yesterday's Gone, Pretty Killer, and No Justice bring you a brand new unforgettable thriller that blends mystery and suspense into pulse-pounding, revenge-seeking, fast-paced thriller action.

Frank Grimm is a retired detective who breaks into his neighbors’ homes searching for clues to find the man who murdered his daughter. What was once an unrelenting obsession in solving a crime has turned into something else — Frank breaking and entering, vicariously living through their lives, searching for a connection to anything.

One day he finds something waiting for him — a letter from a teenage girl who knows what he’s doing. It also says one other thing:

“Help, my father is raping me. Please kill him.”

Frank must decide how far he’ll go outside the law to save a child from a monster.

But his former ally, detective Mallory Black, is tracking his every move -- she believes he escaped justice once, and she is not going to let it happen again.

Detective and ex-detective find themselves on a collision course as their lives are torn apart by their obsessions for delivering justice, no matter the costs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Blood Hounds: Western Box Set (Books 1 - 3) *




  








From the bestselling author of Grit and Old Dogs comes this collection of the first three books of the popular Western series, THE BLOOD HOUNDS.

THE BLOOD HOUNDS - Book 1
Fifteen years after the disappearance of Miranda Wheaton, Pinkerton agents Trace Crockett and Darby Maguire must leave no stone unturned while evading Kansas twisters, surviving Dodge City gunfights, and embarking on a treacherous journey to "No Man's Land," as the two "blood hounds" try to pick up the scent of the missing young woman.

NO MAN’S LAND - Book 2
In the aftermath of a bloody train robbery, The Pinkerton Detective Agency enlists the newly married detectives Trace and Darby Crockett to track down the gold bullion that was stolen from the train, as well as one of the passengers who was abducted by the outlaws: the fifteen year-old daughter of a railroad executive.

LOOKING FOR TROUBLE - Book 3
Thirteen-year-old Brady “Trouble” Yates takes a detour when he hears gunshots and hysterical screaming on his way from a trip into the small town of Lockwood, Wyoming and decides he should investigate the commotion. What Brady discovers puts his own life at risk, and he knows he can’t return home, so he heads for the hills to lie low while he plots his next move. Enter “the blood hounds,” Trace and Darby Crockett, former Pinkerton detectives, who are hired not only to investigate the disappearance of Brady Yates but also the murder of a local lawman. Are the two events related?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Neptune Landing (Tinfish Run Book 3) *




  








‘Tomorrow, Force J will rendezvous with other invasion components in mid-channel and proceed to the French coast. You all know what that means …’

Hell bent for the Normandy beaches a massive flotilla of naval vessels are involved in one of the most harrowing and dramatic episodes of World War II — Operation Neptune, code name for ‘D’ Day.

The vital contribution by landing craft to the success of the operation is enormous — LCF49 is just one of these, a small vessel whose crew know only too well that death could be just round the corner …

There’s SBA Peach, whose reaction to the demon drink has something to be desired — Lt. Turk, down-to-earth C.O. — Perkins and Walters, two hard-boiled sailors with a cynical eye — and Signalman ‘Lobby’ Ludd, whose main problem is his stormy relationship with a certain Freda Harris from Walham Green …

Will they be able survive one of the most ambitious naval landings ever?

Or will Operation Neptune be their last mission?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/07/22.

Currently Free.

*523 Hard To Believe Facts: Better Explained, Counterintuitive and Fun Trivia from the Creator of RaiseYourBrain.com (Trivia and Quizzes) *




  








Award-winning author: 2020 Readers' Favorite Silver Medal
***
‘A fun mix of facts that will surprise and amuse you.’ The Wishing Shelf Book Awards

Which was the first country to give the citizenship to a robot? Is the dark side of the Moon always dark? What is the Sismo Detector? Discover the answers to these seemingly random questions and more!

The interesting trivia in this page turning fact book were collected by Nayden Kostov, founder of the RaiseYourBrain website and author of popular fact books such as: “1123 Hard to Believe Facts” and “853 Hard to Believe Facts.” As the third installment of this series, 523 Hard to Believe Facts has more detail for each fact, as requested by previous readers. And what's more, it is also available as an audiobook!

These facts are a result of years of sifting through history and reference books, as well as searching the Internet and researching the news. Each fact is suitable for nearly any age – the “spiciest” entries are separated by their own chapter but still use clean language!

Become a trivia whiz with even more facts in the Hard to Believe Facts series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/08/22.

Currently Free.

*The After War: (Book One of The After War Series) *




  








Two years have passed since humankind faced extinction: Two cousins are leaving the protection of their underground bunker for the first time, after a cataclysmic war and unrelenting disease ravaged the earth. On the other side of North America, a young survivalist is leaving the seclusion of his cabin deep in the woods, traveling with his aging canine companion, Winston. For individual reasons, these men are traveling east, where the fragmented lives of a small number of survivors will soon be decided by the choices of a corrupt few. Although they are not yet aware, the strength that resides inside them will soon be tested, and destiny will call for their fates to be forever intertwined. "A fierce post-apocalyptic story of war and loss, of nature's vengeance, of survival in the face of overwhelming odds." - Manhattan Book Reviews

Semi Finalist in the BookLife Prize for Fiction, run by Publishers Weekly, for best Mystery & Thriller.

Winner in the Readers' Favorite Book Awards, for Best Dystopian Fiction.

Silver Medal winner in The Wishing Shelf Book Awards, for Best Adult Fiction.

Finalist in the Best Book Awards for best Thriller & Adventure.

Winner in the Eric Hoffer Book Awards, in two separate categories.

Finalist in the Red City Review Book Awards, for Best Literary Fiction.

Winner of The Underground Book Review's Pitch Perfect Book Award, and nominated for their Book of the Year Award.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Thumpy Cheeseburger *




  








What is a thumpy cheeseburger, and why would someone break into someone else’s house and say they want one?
.
Finding out sounds like an adventure, and Joey Stuffleberg has no interest in those. Not after what happened last year.

Last year, he helped foil the plans of a loud supervillain called Professor Huzzah, saving the world from massive inconvenience or worse. This year he wants to rest, maybe write some songs, and actively seek boredom until the idea of excitement no longer repulses him. But after multiple experiences which seem to defy the laws of physics, it becomes apparent an adventure will be happening, whether Joey is ready or not.

This time, more is at stake than massive inconvenience. What follows involves at least three gods, a trip to Hell, a depressed elf, intergalactic travel, dragons and half-dragons, and cheeseburgers getting thumped. Even worse, sometimes the cheeseburgers thump back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Monstrous *




  








Is justice worth the price of your soul?
After years of struggle, Henry Black finally had it all — a loving family and a thriving career as a comedian. Then in one night, it was all ripped away from him when three men murdered his daughter, and ended his world.

But death isn’t the end for Henry. When given the chance to return to his wife, he accepts. Except he’s no longer the man he was — or even a man at all.

To match his sins, Henry’s body has been twisted and his mind thrust into darkness. Unable to comfort his suffering wife, Henry uses his newfound supernatural abilities in pursuit of the only goal that matters: VENGEANCE.

But the closer he comes to the truth of that fateful night, the more he leaves his humanity behind. Can Henry save himself before it’s too late, or will he become truly monstrous?

NOTE: This book was originally published by 47North under the author names of Sean Platt and David Wright. The new version contains only slight editorial revisions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flappers and Philosophers *




  






Short stories by the author of The Great Gatsby, including the Jazz Age classic “Bernice Bobs Her Hair.”

Bernice is pretty but awkward—she can’t dance, flirt, or hold her liquor. When her sophisticated cousin, Marjorie, finally decides to help the poor girl, the results are dramatic—suddenly the boys are interested in Bernice. Too interested, thinks Marjorie. So she decides to play a cruel trick—but Bernice gets the last laugh.

First published in the Saturday Evening Post, “Bernice Bobs Her Hair” is a classic tale of the Jazz Age and just one of the highlights of this classic story collection. Other gems include “The Ice Palace,” “The Cut-Glass Bowl,” and “The Offshore Pirate,” a delightfully clever story about a spoiled young girl who falls in love with an unlikely suitor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghosts & Gateaux (Wicked Witches of Brookdale Book 1) *




  








New expanded edition!
When a nasty and unpopular resident of Brookdale is murdered, Fern Moonfall has to set aside personal feelings to find justice for the victim. Unfortunately, her investigation puts her directly in the killer's line of sight.

The danger also pushes her closer to Detective Mitch Landry. Will Fern's involvement in the case put their new feelings on ice?

Can Fern deal with all of Gumbo's sass? The snarky calico doesn't always make it easy...

Come along and enjoy the journey as Fern and friends try to solve this crime one spell at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flash Flood: Dan Mahoney Mysteries, Book 1 *




  








“A thriller with lots of southwestern atmosphere and a puzzler of a plot that’s calculated to keep a reader guessing through the last chapter.” –Thomas Perry, New York Times bestselling author

Chicago insurance investigator Dan Mahoney is sent to the prosperous Double Horseshoe Ranch in southern New Mexico to investigate the deaths of several prized—and well-insured—cattle. The stakes are high, and Dan hasn’t counted on witnessing a murder or falling in love. But it’s the flash flood that changes everything, sweeping away a vintage Cadillac and its occupants in a torrent of raging water.

Dan stays on at the ranch to continue his investigation, but suddenly, dead people aren’t really—and the list of suspects becomes completely convoluted in this mystery filled with twists and turns.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*NEVER EVER (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 3) *




  








*Former FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas returns in Willow Rose’s most nail-biting thriller yet.
Ex-agent Eva Rae Thomas is on the run.

She has done things she never knew she was capable of the past month - while hunting for her kidnapped daughter.*
Eva Rae has risked everything,

-her career,
-her newfound love,
-her freedom.

She’s looking for the man they call the Iron Fist. The trail has led her to Miami.

Meanwhile, Miami is under attack.

Hundreds of passengers in the Metrorail are exposed to a deadly nerve gas on a peaceful Monday morning.

When Eva Rae Thomas sees her daughter on the surveillance footage from the attack, she knows it is no coincidence.

But by the time she uncovers the chilling truth of how it is all connected, it might be too late.

NEVER EVER is the third book in the Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Series and can be read as a standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*What Sam Knew (Patricia Fisher Mystery Adventures Book 1) *




  








When Steve Higgs writes, he hits it out of the park. I find myself laughing out loud and often.’

When a climber suspiciously falls to his death and a local artist has her dog stolen, both cases fall into the lap of local sleuth, Patricia Fisher …

… but they should have come with a warning.

No sooner does she start to investigate, than a mysterious underworld figure issues a confusing threat. What has she uncovered?

Local boy, Sam Chalk, wants to help, his antics amusing but seemingly nothing more than a distraction. Does he know something though?

With time running out to save the dog, and the climber’s death looking like nothing more than a terrible accident, a chance discovery will rock Patricia’s world.

If only she had listened to Sam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Making a Medium: a humorous, paranormal cozy mystery! (A Lost Souls Lane Mystery Book 1) *




  








From the "Hilarious" (Huffington Post) USA Today bestselling author of the Cambria Clyne Mystery Series comes a new laugh-out-loud cozy mystery with a paranormal twist...

My name is Zoe Lane, and I see dead people.

Well, I see one dead person. Willie MacIntosh, a ninety-something-year-old multi-millionaire, who looks thirty, has a demanding personality, a strong opinion on my wardrobe and my love life, and he wants to know how he died.

The problem is, there were a lot of people who wanted Willie MacIntosh dead, and it's my job to figure out who the killer is. At least, I think it's my job. This whole medium gig is new to me. What I do know for sure is digging around in a dead stranger's life, especially when there's a multi-million dollar inheritance on the line, is a dangerous business.

If I'm not careful, the next dead person will be me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Haunting in New Orleans: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








A riveting new haunted house mystery that will keep you guessing until the end!

In a small town outside of New Orleans, rests a hallowed estate shrouded in secrecy… Mystery and horror surround a long-abandoned Victorian House, seemingly forgotten by the town. What was thought to be a new beginning for Mackenzie Blake's problems soon devolves into an endless nightmare of hidden secrets and a troubled past best left unturned.

The Haunting of the Briar Rose

Jules is recovering from a recent failure when her mysterious uncle makes her an offer she can’t refuse: restore his bed and breakfast the Briar Rose.

When Jules inherits the Briar Rose bed and breakfast from her strange and mysterious uncle, she thinks it will be the opportunity of a lifetime for her and her husband, Paul. But Jules and Paul soon discover that the Briar Rose holds many secrets: one of them about the murders that took place a year prior, when two of the guests never checked out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Echoes: A Supernatural Thriller (Echoes Trilogy Book 1) *




  








At the edge of sanity lies an extraordinary truth. Discovering it may be the last thing she ever does…
Hannah thinks she’s losing her mind. After hitting and killing a man with her car, his body and blood vanish without a trace. Desperate to prove she isn’t insane, she searches exhaustively until she finds him—alive and unharmed.

Taken under the wing of the handsome stranger, she’s stunned to learn he’s part of an ancient race of immortals. But so is his deranged sister, and she murders every person who learns his secret. And though Hannah is as tough and resourceful as they come, how can she hope to stop a psychopath who cannot die?

Echoes is the first book in the deliciously dark Echoes supernatural thriller trilogy. If you like determined heroes, fast-paced action, and breathtaking twists and turns, then you’ll love A.M. Caplan’s pulse-pounding adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Reverberation: A Supernatural Thriller (Echoes Trilogy Book 2) *




  








*Bound by blood. Separated by lies. Can she outrun what can’t be killed?*
Hannah Cirric just wants her nightmare to end. So when an uncle she believed dead arrives to warn her an obsessed psychotic immortal knows where she is, she flees with him. Racing to safety with the crazed killer hot on her heels, she barely escapes an ambush with death in her wake.

Holed up in her uncle’s fortified compound, Hannah starts to suspect the woman stalking her isn’t the only one after her blood. And with more immortals hunting for her unparalleled power, her only weapon might be coursing through her veins.

Will Hannah outsmart psychopaths desperate for her grisly gift before she’s bled dry?

Reverberation is the second novel in the breathless Echoes supernatural thriller trilogy. If you like unpredictable plot twists, dark suspense, and fast-paced action, then you’ll love A.M. Caplan’s wild rollercoaster ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Quiet: A Supernatural Thriller (Echoes Trilogy Book 3) *




  








*She’s being used as a killing tool and now they’re out to destroy her. With a baby on the way, can she hope to survive?*
Hannah Ciric is so tired of running. With her uncle using her unique blood to turn dangerous immortals into humans, she’s desperate to find a safe place for the life growing inside her. But the pregnancy has unexpectedly changed her into a lethal toxin, and now all eternals want her dead.

With nowhere to hide, Hannah is terrified her unborn child will never see the light of day. And when an old enemy resurfaces to lead the mob determined to end her, the last place she’d ever want to return could be her only refuge.

Can Hannah finally escape this undying nightmare before her little one pays the ultimate price?

Dead Quiet is the explosive conclusion to the Echoes supernatural thriller trilogy. If you like big-twist endings, unlikely love, and bloody combat, then you’ll adore A.M. Caplan’s high-octane finale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mastermind (Mitchell Parker Crime Thrillers Book 1)*




  








You think you are just playing a game online; masterminding the perfect crime. But something is not right.

A website inviting players to come up with the perfect crime is the façade for billionaire Lawrence Hackett’s real-life game of Mastermind: an invitation-only competition for a select few to see who can perform the perfect heist, and win an enormous bounty.

Special Agent Mitchell Parker and his team learn the magnitude of the international crime ring and launch an investigation. Washington, London, Paris... the clock is ticking. Can they figure out the game before it is too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Poseidon: The Zach Kryton Introductory Series Book 2*




  








In this dramatic sequel to Pegasus, Zach Kryton and his team go deep into the contested South China Sea to search for the source behind the near-catastrophic attack in Timor-Leste. As the region teeters on the brink of war, he finds that the threat is closer to home than first thought. Kryton must use his skills and intelligence to help uncover the truth before two superpowers engage in all out conflict.

A finely blended mix of action and suspense, Poseidon continues the Zach Kryton introductory series, leaving readers on the edge-of-their seats and questioning who is friend and who is foe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Adventures of Big-Foot Wallace: The Texas Ranger and Hunter *




  







The writer of this book is well aware that it will not stand the test of criticism as a literary production. A frontiersman himself, his opportunities for acquiring information, and for supplying the deficiencies of a rather limited education, have of course been "few and far between;" and therefore it cannot be reasonably expected that he could make a book under such circumstances which would not be sadly defective as to style and composition. However, it can justly lay claim to at least one merit, not often found in similar publications—it is not a compilation of imaginary scenes and incidents, concocted in the brain of one who never was beyond the sound of a dinner-bell in his life, but a plain, unvarnished story of the "'scapes and scrapes" of Big-Foot Wallace, the Texas Ranger and Hunter, written out from notes furnished by himself, and told, as well as my memory serves me, in his own language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/08/22.

Currently Free.

*The Puppet Masters: Spies, Traitors and the Real Forces Behind World Events *




  








'A powerful book… there should be a well-thumbed copy of this book on every general’s bedside table…' – The Spectator

From France’s brilliant secret agent transvestite to the infamous Cambridge spy ring, The Puppet Masters offers an entertaining and thought-provoking insight into the work – and treacheries – of the spies who shaped history. From the Old Testament’s honey-traps to WWII’s cryptography, from Elizabeth I to Osama bin Laden, the hidden hand of intelligence is exposed behind every critical decision.

In this revised and updated edition, John Hughes-Wilson analyses the threat of the globalisation of terrorism and the role of intelligence in fighting the ‘War on Terror’.

The Puppet Masters, written by an ex-intelligence officer, reveals the role of spying and intelligence in the great events of history. Perfect for either curious layman or expert.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Clouds of Venus: Free Space trilogy, book 1 *




  






Dale Kinmont is a college student in post-catastrophe America. He's lucky; he lives in one of the walled cities for the nation's elite, and life is pleasant. He expects to graduate and find employment in his uncle's company.

Everything changes when he's framed for murder. He's tried, convicted, and sentenced to hard labor in the prison colony on Mercury.

He ends up in Hesperus instead, a flying city that soars eternally through the acidic skies of Venus. His goal now is to find a way to clear his name and return to Earth before Hesperus erupts in civil war. He also must battle the harsh realities of the planet itself. Because if the Hesperans don't kill him, Venus probably will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Starshot: A Science Fiction Adventure Series (The Skyward Saga Book 1)*




  








To save her family, Kaishi fights a desperate war for survival against enemies from Earth and far beyond. Meanwhile, an alien warrior must choose between his honor and his orders as his love faces a fate worse than death.

Caught between warring factions, Kaishi and her tribe face extinction. When a burning meteor lights up the night, Kaishi investigates and finds a creature with answers for everything, with secrets that could let Kaishi save her people. All Kaishi has to do is follow Its orders, no matter where they might lead.

Sax leads a final assault against the galaxy's most hated enemy, one that holds surprises deep inside its besieged ship. With his claws, teeth, and tail, Sax is a living weapon, but some evils are not so easily erased. He must hunt down every last one, and if Sax survives the assault, he'll turn his eyes to Earth.

Starshot is the first book in The Skyward Saga, a completed sci-fi adventure series that features mind-bending alien encounters, far-future action, devious villains, and a heroine that won’t stop fighting.

If you're ready to dive into a new, immersive sci-fi series, you’ll love A.R. Knight’s Starshot and the entire Skyward Saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*October's Gone: A Thrilling Post-Apocalyptic Survival Story *




  








From the bestselling authors of Yesterday's Gone, Karma Police, WhiteSpace, and more comes a new tense post-apocalyptic thriller that will leave you guessing until the very end.

On October 15, Elizabeth Coombs wakes up from one nightmare to find herself in another ...

Her husband and son have gone on a midnight fishing trip and the world outside has changed in subtle but unmistakable ways.

There’s a freak storm, strange lights in the sky, sounds that don’t seem right, and something lurking outside her rental cabin — something that should not be.

At first, Liz tries to tell herself it’s all in her head, symptoms of her mental illness, symptoms she tries to treat with pills. The same pills her abusive husband derides her for taking.

Maybe she’s just on edge because, in two days, she secretly plans to take her son and leave with her best friend, going far away where her husband can never hurt them again.

Everything will be okay, she tells herself.

But then her son returns home alone with no idea where his father is.

Just one problem, she knows her son is lying.

The boy KNOWS what happened. Why isn’t he telling her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mirror of Destiny (The Five Senses Set Book 1) *




  








A teenage orphan girl must mend a magical conflict in this “superb adventure story” from the New York Times–bestselling author of The Hands of Lyr (Science Fiction Chronicle).

The king's lottery has determined that Twilla, a young orphaned apprentice of a renowned wise woman, must marry—for only the wedded can survive the terrible fate awaiting those who penetrate the primeval forest. Altered by a talisman of great power, she escapes her unwanted lot and joins a commander's tragically blinded son on a remarkable journey from peril to peril. For they are the chosen who must rescue the vanquished of an ancient war of magic’s . . . and shape the destiny of a bloody, disputed land.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cal Rogan Mysteries, Books 4, 5 & 6 (Box Set) *




  








A killing more gruesome than you've ever seen.
Two different deaths, two thousand miles apart but somehow connected; a teenager who has vanished and everyone who tries to find her end up dead.
Continue the journey with Cal Rogan and the crew for the next three books in this amazing series. If you like high-stakes suspense with twists and turns that will keep you guessing to the last page, get it now and just see if you can put it down.

This 900 page crime thriller includes the following full-length novels: Three, Cabal and Captive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Reckless: Book 1 of the Mia Kazmaroff Mysteries (Mia Kazmaroff Mystery Series) *




  








Mia Kazmaroff has a gift nobody wants. She's able to tell the story behind any object simply by touch. It’s a gift that comes in handy when her only brother, a detective with the Atlanta Major Crimes Division, is murdered. Determined to find his killer, Mia reaches out to the one person in Atlanta she believes can help her—Dave’s partner, Jack Burton. Unfortunately, Burton is also the prime suspect.
Together, Mia and Jack create a partnership that breaks all the rules, skirts every law, and lobs as many sparks and landmines at each other as if they were adversaries–which half the time they are—all while attempting to ignore their undeniable mutual attraction.
Can two people so different—one intuitive and inexperienced, the other cynical and by-the-book—work together to solve the murder?

And can they do it before the killer turns his attention to Mia?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Seven Deadly Sequins (Bonnie & Clyde Mysteries Book 2) *




  








Bonnie & Clyde are at it again!

When the death of a local baker threatens to shred the fabric of their lovely town, this dynamic sleuthing duo bolts into action. The results will leave you in stitches.

It’s summertime in beautiful Bliss, Georgia, and while second chance dress shop owner, Bonnie Balfour, would prefer to spend her time redesigning gowns for the upcoming Founder’s Day parade, her grandma, Gigi, is too hot under the collar to concentrate. It seems Gigi’s former friend is using her recipe to sell cobbler at the local festivities, and she’s claiming Gigi’s treat as her own!

Things go from uncomfortable to downright ugly when Gigi confronts her friend publicly about the unseamly pattern of behavior, only to later find the woman dead! With Gigi’s prints on the murder weapon, and dozens of material witnesses to their earlier scrap, Gigi cuts straight to the top of Sheriff Wright’s suspect list.

Now, Bonnie and her kitty companion, Clyde, must don their sleuthing hats once more.

To mend Gigi’s reputation and deliver justice for the victim, Bonnie must lace together a string of clues about what really happened that night. Will she wind up on the killer’s cutting board in the process?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Trouble with Dead Bodies: A fun, fast-paced murder mystery whodunnit that will leave you in stitches! (A Hale Mary Mystery Book 1) *




  








In a world of big paychecks and even bigger egos, everyone has a score to settle.

Please note this book was previously published as The Rookie.

After surviving a horrific snowboarding crash, an addiction to pain meds, and a humiliating public meltdown, Hale Mary Seton thinks managing professional athletes will be a cakewalk.

She was wrong.

Out of the gates, her first prospect, an NFL rookie, is murdered in his high-rise condo. And high on the list of suspects is the team’s popular and beloved quarterback—Hale’s brother.

Desperate to clear his name and salvage her career prospects, she knows there’s only one thing to do: Find the real killer.
But Hale Mary will need a Hail Mary of her own to uncover the truth—and keep her latest career choice from becoming her last.

The Trouble with Dead Bodies is the first book in a fast-paced, humorous amateur sleuth mystery series featuring a tough-on-the-outside, soft-on-the-inside heroine hell-bent on finding the truth…no matter the consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder on Tyneside (Agnes Lockwood Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Delightfully entertaining." - Readers' Favorite

Recently widowed Agnes Lockwood is spending a few days on Tyneside in Northeast England, catching up with her past. When expensive jewelry is stolen at the hotel, Chief Inspector Alan Johnson gets on the case.

After Alan recognizes Agnes as a friend from schooldays, they rekindle their friendship and Agnes bombards him with questions about the case. But after dinner one evening, they find a body lying on the roadside.

Fearing for her safety, Alan warns Agnes to stay away from the case. But being an inquisitive woman, Agnes cannot resist getting involved... too involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Poison Orchids: A darkly compelling psychological thriller *




  








Number #1 Amazon audiobook, Jan 2020

Two broke young backpackers are grateful to find fruitpicking work at a farm, but something seems very strange about the owner and his workers.

Backpackers Gemma and Hayley hitchhike for days to make it to the remote Llewellyn Farm. The owner, Tate Llewellyn, welcomes them in. Kind and charismatic, Tate seems to spend most of his time cultivating rare orchids in his greenhouse.

The weeks go on, a blur of fruit-picking, parties, campfires and wading beneath waterfalls in the nearby hot springs. Tate calls the girls his orchids...his pretty orchids...

Until the night the girls find themselves on a dark highway, bruised and bloodied.

How did everything go so wrong?

Senior Detective Bronwen McKay and psychologist Megan Arlotti question the terrified girls. But Hayley and Gemma are telling two very different stories of what happened to them over the past three months.

Which story is the truth and what are the girls afraid to tell?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Quisling Factor *




  








Treason. Espionage. Revenge. In the aftermath of WWII, ex-intelligence agent Tore Haugland tries to adjust to life in his newly freed country with the woman he loves. But he still has to testify against a Norwegian traitor—one of the monsters of the German occupation—whom he helped to capture.

When mysterious notes threaten Haugland and his family, he must choose between protecting them or bringing to justice the man who tortured him and destroyed the village that hid him. Challenged by injuries and recurring nightmares, he will have to rely on his former training and old Resistance friends to rescue his wife from the traitor who will do anything to keep Haugland from testifying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Terror Strikes: Coming Soon to a City Near You *




  








Marten's phone rattled across the desk at his bedside. Reaching over in the dark, he picked it up and cradled it and its dim light penetrated the dark. A text relayed in from the nearby phone network tower.

Marten's interest was heightened, and he wiped his hands across his eyes in order to better focus. Two words appeared: Go Go's. He need not review the source; this could only be from one person-Nicolas.

When a journalist sets out to write a book about terrorism, he learns more than he bargained for.

Will his sacrifices be worth it?

Will anyone pay attention?

Can America be saved?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Serenity (The Shelby Alexander Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








Shelby Alexander knew one thing …

Trusting anyone would be a huge mistake.

But can he survive alone?

When Shelby moved back to his small hometown of Serenity after retiring from boxing, he was looking for a little peace and quiet. He was getting too old for all the high-octane nonsense of his prior life.

But when he finds a badly injured girl curled up by his barn, freezing in the winter chill, he knows the jig is up. And if the local sheriff has anything to say about it, Shelby will be spending a lot his retirement in jail.

Ah, well ... it’s just another day in the small town of Serenity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cross Current: A Seychelle Sullivan Novel (South Florida Adventure Series Book 2) *




  








A swamped boat in the Gulf Stream. A bloated corpse aboard. And a child clinging to life

When Seychelle rescues a traumatized Haitian girl, she promises to help the child find her American father. Determined to protect Solange, and prevent the authorities from deporting her, Seychelle must explore Florida's hidden world of voodoo in search of the forces that nearly killed the girl - and left her speechless with terror.

With a murderer stalking the child, Seychelle races to unravel dangerous truths. But to do so, she must take to the sea and return to where it all started: in the waters of the Gulf Stream, where people died for their dreams of freedom - and a man with a machete did the work of the devil himself.

Cross Current is the second book in Kling's pulse-pounding series of nautical thrillers. If you like adventures on the high seas, strong women characters, and exploring the dark side of paradise, then you're going to love Cross Current.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Close Calls *




  








From the author of the best-selling Sam Archer thriller series comes a collection of three roller-coaster stories. A vigilante cage fighter, with a violent score to settle. A sniper caught in a hellacious ambush, thousands of miles from home. A young woman called in for a stand-in shift at the World Trade Center on 9/11.

In these three stories from Tom Barber, familiar characters from the Sam Archer thriller series look Death right in the eye and don’t blink first. Moments that forged the people they are today.

Moments they would never forget.

Their close calls.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*PLAYING DOCTOR - Part One: Medical School: Stumbling through with amnesia *




  








Ready to learn how to be a doctor? Well, neither was John...

#1 Best Seller " I stayed up far too late, often crying with laughter, reading about the medical mishaps and blunders..." - #1 New York Times Bestselling Author, Lauren Weisberger (The Devil Wears Prada and When Life Gives You Lululemons)

Playing Doctor is a medical memoir full of laugh-out-loud tales, born from chaotic, disjointed, and frightening nights on hospital wards during John Lawrence’s medical training and time as a junior doctor. This candid autobiography will demystify medical education and inspire you. Equal parts heartfelt, self-deprecating humor, and irreverent, storytelling, John takes us along for the ride as he tracks his transformation from uncertain, head injured, liberal-arts student to intern, resident and then medical doctor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/09/22.

Currently Free.

*The Report on Unidentified Flying Objects: A Study of UFOs by United States *




  







The Report on Unidentified Flying Objects is a book by Edward J. Ruppelt which described the study of UFOs by United States Air Force from 1947 to 1955. Ruppelt was a United States Air Force officer best known for his involvement in Project Blue Book, a formal governmental study of unidentified flying objects. He is generally credited with coining the term "unidentified flying object." Because Ruppelt was the central axis of the government's investigation the book provides a unique insider look at how the government's efforts functioned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Time of Death: A Time Travel Detective Mystery (Paradox P.I. Book 1) *




  








*REVISITING THE PAST CAN BE MURDER*

Private detective Greyson Travers has a secret, but he isn’t the only one.

When a stunning widow asks him to investigate the suicide of her husband, Greyson plans for an easy resolution.
But a quick look into the past gets dangerous for his future. He isn’t the only one interested in the case, and the longer he’s involved, the more victims turn up dead.

Greyson can travel through time. It makes him the best sleuth in the city. But every advantage comes at a cost. Under pressure from a powerful mob kingpin and an agency governing time, his investigation will take him deep into the underworld.

The clock is ticking, and Greyson might be too late to discover the truth.
Sometimes the past is better left for dead.

If you love treacherous twists and mind-bending murder mysteries, jump into this page turner where time is never on your side.

Can you solve the mystery of the future?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Space Colony One Books 1 - 3 (SPACE COLONY ONE SERIES) *




  








Terror stalks a new world colony.

After nearly two hundred years’ space travel, humanity’s first deep space colony expedition has arrived at its new home.

Ethan, the descendant of six generations who lived and died aboard ship, treads on soil and feels the wind and rain for the first time.

But the new planet is not the paradise the scientists predicted. Alien predators lurk beyond the camp’s perimeter, and stowaway saboteurs are determined no one will survive.

Tensions in the new colony rise, and Ethan must fight to preserve the last hope of humankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Extinction Pulse: An EMP Post Apocalyptic Thriller Series (Nightfall Book 1) *




  








NIGHTFALL: BOOK ONE OF SIX. SERIES NOW COMPLETE.

Nothing will stop this father from finding his daughter.

Not even the end of the world.

Detective Elijah Wade is on the trail of a serial killer when the skies above Los Angeles erupt into the most spectacular light show humanity has ever seen. And the most deadly. His daughter is in a hospital bed on the other side of the continent, but where does his duty lie now? To her, to justice or to his species?

Astronomer Hannah Redman watches as her colleagues die one by one, victims of a lethal dose of radiation. Can she survive long enough to discover what’s caused the catastrophe and whether it will happen again?

Two sisters arrive at the family cabin deep in the woods for a gathering that never happens. An old woman finds she’s not quite as prepared for the end of the world as she thought and a Mennonite couple remain true to their faith even as the Great Tribulation unfolds around them.

Each of these unique viewpoints has a part to play as the series unfolds.

Extinction Pulse is the first book in the Nightfall series of post apocalyptic adventure novels. This series focuses on the individual stories of a range of ordinary people as they struggle to cope with the most deadly event since the asteroid that wiped out the dinosaurs. Themes include EMP, preparedness and an examination of the true nature of humanity when the veneer of civilization is suddenly stripped away.

Mankind is on its knees, and the clock is ticking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*In one fell swoop *




  








*Every now and then Mother Nature likes to show us who is boss.*
On a hot day in June, two groups of campers disappear in the Green Swamps of Florida. The wood is still burning in the bonfire, all their belongings are abandoned, and there is blood at the campground. But not a single body is found.

Patty McGee, the grandmother to one of the missing campers, sets out to find out what happened to her grandson, thinking his father might have kidnapped him. However, soon she realizes she is up against a force way more powerful than that. It's a battle even she can't win.

*From the Queen of Scream comes a scary, yet humorous tale of man's battle against nature. In One Fell Swoop is a compelling and clever story, as only Willow Rose can deliver.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Trouble in Mudbug (Ghost-in-Law Mystery/Romance Book 1) *




  








Scientist Maryse Robicheaux thought that a lot of her problems had gone away with her mother-in-law’s death. The woman was rude, pushy, manipulative and used her considerable wealth to run herd over the entire town of Mudbug, Louisiana.

Unfortunately, death doesn’t slow down Helena one bit.

DEA Agent Luc LeJeune is wondering what his undercover assignment investigating the sexy scientist has gotten him into – especially as it seems someone wants her dead. Keeping his secrets while protecting Maryse proves to be easier than fighting his attraction for the brainy beauty.

(Note: This book is part of the author’s backlist, originally released in print in 2009 by Dorchester Publishing)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Manatee Did It (Southern Beach Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Jewel Mantelle has never lived in the South, much less on the coast, so moving from Chicagoland to the historic North Florida coastal town of Sophia Island seems like just the adventure to fix her marriage. However, when she arrives she finds that it’s awfully hot and humid there and that these Southern folks really like to hug.

Her husband’s past on the island includes a creaky old house in the historic district and lots of nosy relatives he’d forgotten to mention. When one of the Mantelle cousins turns up dead, Jewel needs something she’s never really had before—friends. As her lunch bunch puts on their detective caps to get to the bottom of this murder, Jewel discovers that she may get more than she bargained for out of Sophia Island.

THE MANATEE DID IT is a clean and cozy beach mystery set in a historic small town. It’ll keep you turning pages well after bedtime and slathering on more sunscreen to get a few more poolside pages in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Don't Taco 'Bout Murder (Mexican Mysteries Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Don't Taco 'Bout Murder!*

Emily Monk and Uncle Cornelius are off to Mexico, but this is no package holiday!

It's the Day of the Dead festival, and Emily and Uncle C are joining the crowds at Janitzio Island, where the locals are honouring the dead with sugar skulls, marigolds and personalised altars.

But the pair can't get too comfortable with the celebrations, as they befriend a local woman accused of having killed her husband. They believe that Maria is innocent, but when another person dies in the exact same way, clearing her name becomes a lot harder. 

Can the unlikely sleuths find the real killer?

This is the first book in an exciting new cozy mystery series by popular author Mona Marple. This is a clean read with no bad language, on-page violence or sex.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Long Gone: Detective Paul Cullen Archangel Trilogy (DCI Paul Cullen Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The gripping detective mystery series and first novel in the Archangel Trilogy. From the author of the millon-downloaded Emma Holden Trilogy and Kindle Number One Someone to Save You...

A missing girl...

Natalie Long is missing. About to board a high speed train from London’s Paddington station, she has vanished without a trace. Just two days earlier, things were so different. One of eight candidates staying at an exclusive West London property, Natalie was competing for the chance of a lifetime - a career at one of the world’s most dynamic and mysterious companies, Brand New.

A determined detective...

For Detective Chief Inspector Paul Cullen of the British Transport Police, the case is personal. Natalie is good friends with his daughter, Amy, who is certain Natalie is in great danger.

A life on the line...

Something terrible did happen that weekend. And the time for answers is running out. But can DCI Cullen uncover the truth, before it is too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pigeon-Blood Red *




  








For underworld enforcer Richard "Rico" Sanders, it seemed like an ordinary job: retrieve his gangster boss's stolen goods, and teach the person responsible a lesson.

But the chase quickly goes sideways and takes Rico from the mean streets of Chicago to sunny Honolulu. There, the hardened hit man finds himself in uncharted territory, when innocent bystanders are accidentally embroiled in a crime.

As Rico pursues his new targets, hunter and prey develop an unlikely respect for one another.

Soon, he is faced with a momentous decision: follow his orders to kill the very people who have won his admiration, or refuse and endanger the life of the woman he loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One is Evil (A Bobby Greco Thriller Book 1) *




  








A wealthy and influential woman whose life is about to be torn apart has only one hope – a disgraced homicide cop. Bobby Greco, set up by dirty cops and thrown off the Orlando force, takes a job investigating insurance fraud. His involvement in a high profile case means no one around him is safe – not even his ex-wife and kids.

Bobby uncovers a secret that threatens someone at the top of the American political system, and as they scramble to protect the country from the fallout, the real endgame becomes clear. Dangerous military technology is at risk of getting into the wrong hands.From the halls of power in Washington DC to the frozen wastelands of Siberia, the chase is on – and the clock is ticking.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Killing Game (Curtis Westcott Book 1) *




  








WINNER of the International Thriller Writers 2021 Best Original Ebook Award, A Killing Game by Jeff Buick is a fast-paced thriller that will keep you on the edge of your seat right to the last page.

Born into a wealthy and powerful Boston family, Renee Charlebois has it all. Except for one small detail – she’s been abducted without a trace. Who took her, and why, is a mystery.

The case gets dropped on Curtis Westcott’s desk, but Boston’s Chief of Homicide has little to work with. No clues, no body, no motive. Renee had no enemies, no financial skeletons in the closet, and no bitter ex- boyfriends. Curtis and Aislinn Byrne, his go-to detective on tough cases, work the file hard but come up empty. Then Westcott attends a party and overhears a story that catches his attention – he and Aislinn have their first break.

They dig in and unravel a complex series of crimes tied to Renee’s disappearance. As they peel back the layers they are convinced Renee is still alive, but that her abductor is on a precise schedule and has every intention of killing her. It’s a bizarre and twisted game, and time is quickly running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A War for King and Empire: A Malcolm MacPhail WW1 novel (Malcolm MacPhail WW1 series) *




  








*Early 1915. The Great War is only just beginning…*


Ypres, Belgium Malcolm MacPhail enlisted in the army to fight the Hun and get out of town – not necessarily in that order. Now he’s arrived in the infamous Ypres Salient. It’s pouring, he’s up to his shins in mud and he’s had his first terrifying acquaintance with the enemy howitzers. The Great War is proving less glorious than he imagined.

If he’s to survive on the deadly front lines of the Western Front Malcolm must become a soldier. However, when a shady acquaintance from home turns up to remind him of his past and looking for trouble, suddenly he faces enemies in front and behind.

Unbeknownst to the Allies the Germans are readying a secret weapon, bent on conquering the Salient. Malcolm and a close-knit band of soldiers are all that stand between them and a devastating victory…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Clearcut (Adrian Cervantes Book 1)*




  








Adrian Cervantes’s Ranger squad was betrayed and ambushed in Iraq, sent to deliver an embezzled payoff to a man who didn’t exist. The lone survivor, Cervantes went AWOL, returning to the States to distribute his purloined cash to the families of his squad.

But it’s not as simple as leaving a check in the mailbox. Every family he visits has their own troubles. Law enforcement hunts him at every turn. And Cervantes’s need to see justice done earns him plenty of enemies.

Cervantes’s first stop is the fading lumber town of Cullinan, WA. His plans to visit the Quinones family are complicated by the death of the father and the suspicions of the widow. Teaming up with a local lawyer, Cervantes uncovers enough questions to cast doubt that the father’s death was a drunken accident. But his investigation puts him in the sights of local bruisers, crooked cops, and the real power behind the lumber mill. In the end, Cervantes discovers a conspiracy that’s robbing Cullinan of its livelihood, and he puts it to rest the only way he knows how.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Secret Wars: An Espionage Story*




  








Secret Wars: An Espionage Story is a suspenseful glimpse into the shadowy world of the CIA, where deceivers become the deceived and the consequences are life or death. It's a clandestine world where intricate networks of people fight a complex battle to keep the world safe from terrorism.

When terrorists funded by the Libyan government strike airports in Rome and Vienna in 1985, the CIA enlists top propaganda expert Mike Garnett to help recruit a high-ranking Libyan official, Foreign Minister Abdallah Mukhtar, to work for the CIA. As violence escalates between the US military and terrorists based in Libya, Garnett utilizes CIA assets in Hollywood to produce a propaganda video designed to convince Mukhtar he was betrayed by his own regime. Garnett's plan works—but goes sideways when it motivates the Libyan official to do something Garnett didn’t even consider.

Sharp and insightful, Secret Wars: An Espionage Story is a thrilling tale of deception, betrayal, and patriotism—and Garnett soon learns they’re not as black and white as they seem when he’s forced to reevaluate the true nature of the business of deception.

For fans of Tom Clancy, David Ignatius, and Frederick Forsyth, Secret Wars is a fictional thriller set against the backdrop of historical events. Meticulously researched, it pulls from the author's personal experiences as a member of the CIA.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Air Force's Black Pilot Training Experience (Air Force Black Pilot Book 2) *




  







“The Air Force’s Black Pilot Training Experience” highlights the unique experiences of black pilots in Air Force pilot training. The purpose of the book is to give the reader insight into these experiences, propose changes to the Air Force’s conduct of Specialized Undergraduate Pilot Training (SUPT) and to show how the Air Force’s inability to produce more black pilots directly contributes to the lack of diversity in its senior-most leadership levels.

This book is a sequel to “The Air Force’s Black Ceiling” and builds on its insights. As a sequel, the book exhorts the Air Force to continue and even expand its efforts to increase diversity in its senior-most positions. The book’s final chapter is a call for the Air Force to expedite its staffing and approval of the honorary promotion to Brigadier General for famed Tuskegee Airmen Colonel Charles McGee. 

Col McGee is the only person in Air Force history to fly over 100 combat missions in WWII, Korea and Vietnam (409 total). He is a three-time squadron commander (two flying squadrons), a chief of maintenance for a fighter wing, a base commander, and the first African American to command a stateside wing after desegregation. Col McGee is also a highly decorated combat leader whose decorations include the Legion of Merit with Oak Leaf Cluster, Distinguished Flying Cross with Two Clusters, Bronze Star, and Air Medal with 25 Clusters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Heroes Live Here: A Tribute to Camp Pendleton Marines Since 9/11 *




  








Heroes Live Here: A Tribute to Camp Pendleton Marines Since 9/11 contains more than 150 full-color images and beautifully designed graphic illustrations depicting Camp Pendleton Marines involvement in combat operations in Afghanistan and Iraq. It's a one-of-a-kind book filled with perspectives and reflections from post-9/11 warfighters who've called Camp Pendleton home.

This book guides readers through the sprawling military base and shares heartwarming tributes behind more than a dozen monuments honoring those who served and sacrificed in Operations Enduring Freedom and Iraqi Freedom.

Heroes Live Here started as a passion project to showcase the memorials and markers on Camp Pendleton and has turned into a collaborative work of art that honors our fallen heroes of the post-9/11 generation. Amy was first stationed at Camp Pendleton in 1995 and still has strong ties to the base and surrounding communities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/11/22.

Currently Free.

*The New God of Mars: Red Frontier Book 1 *




  








*Mars is a lawless planet, its frontier teetering on the edge of anarchy.*

Jack Taylor is thrust into the crucible when descendants of the First Colony, led by the self-proclaimed New God of Mars, unleashes a melee of violence upon the land unlike anything ever seen on the Red Planet. Together with a retired Ranger known as The Gray, Taylor journeys into the badlands to rescue the woman he loves and to right the wrongs no matter the price to be paid.

“Gayne Young has written a bloody fun tale of extra-planetary death and mayhem. I loved every minute of it!” - Michael Bunker, USA Today Bestselling Author of Pennsylvania and Brother, Frank.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rosette (The Infinit Universe™ Book 1) *




  








TOMORROW IS YESTERDAY.™
BABYLON, 2171. As the fabric of time begins to unravel, the man responsible must wrestle his darkest demons in order to thread the world back together again.

#1 BESTSELLER in Time Travel Science Fiction.

"COMPLETELY SMASHED ALL MY EXPECTATIONS . . . I AM ALREADY RE-READING IT TO TAKE IT ALL IN."
—William Conrad, Author of Interviewing Immortality

Unlock Infinit’s Cinematic Reading™ experience via the attached Screenplay Reading Guide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Dog (Zombie Dog Series Book 2) *




  








He couldn’t run anymore. He was just too tired. And the undead were getting closer. He wondered how long he could survive in the desert heat? His only hope for being found was a woman from halfway across the country and her uniquely talented dog, Murder.

For Angie Graves, hunting the dead was nothing new. She’d hunted them from the Sangre de Cristo Mountains to the bayous of Houston. But this vast national park the size of Rhode Island? The task seemed impossible. The scents were vanishing. Could Murder find the undead in time? Could she trust her dog?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Secret of Seaside (Paige Comber Mystery Book 1) *




  








Welcome to Seaside! A sleepy, island village filled with sweet summer romance, sandy beaches, colorful characters... AND MURDER!

Paige Comber dreams of running off to Paris to train at the Cordon Bleu, but fresh out of college, she is stuck running her granny's coffee shop in the small town of Seaside. It looks like a lousy summer until a handsome stranger named Nate arrives.

He's here to help his Uncle Byron with his affairs, but when his uncle's body washes up on the beach and he is accused, it is up to Paige to find out who might have been crazy enough to do it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Josie Marcus Mystery Shopper Volume One: Books 1-5 *




  








THE FIRST FIVE BOOKS IN THE JOSIE MARCUS MYSTERY SHOPPER SERIES AVAILABLE IN A SINGLE BOX SET EDITION…

Dying in Style

Josie’s excited about her latest assignment: mystery shopping the stores of handbag designer, Danessa Celedine. A stunning socialite who frequently makes headlines with her hot Russian lover, Serge, Danessa sells exquisite purses to the rich and famous for a small fortune. Unfortunately, the Celedine shops aren’t nearly as dazzling as their clientele and Josie’s negative report could kill a lucrative deal to sell the handbag empire. Danessa swears it will also cost Josie her career. Businesses often live and die by Josie’s reviews, but when Danessa and Serge are found murdered, she’s suddenly linked to an actual homicide…as chief suspect! Now, Josie will need all her secret shopper subterfuge to investigate the crimes, clear her name, and stop the killer from claiming another fashion victim.

High Heels Are Murder

Josie finally has her life back on track. Not only is the single mom dating the hottest barista in Maplewood, but her boss just assigned her a coveted gig—mystery shopping the Soft Shoe. The exclusive store is a shoe lover’s dream, but its top seller, Mel Poulaine, is a waking nightmare. His hands-on fascination with feet goes far beyond professional interest. Josie’s scathing report kills Mel’s career…but later that night, someone kills Mel himself. When Cheryl Malmy, daughter of Josie’s nosiest neighbor, becomes a suspect, Josie’s mom begs her to investigate. She’s shocked by what she uncovers. It turns out “Perfect Cheryl” has more than a few dirty secrets in her closet, drawing Josie deeper into the seedy suburban underbelly. But can she trip up a killer who always seems to be one step ahead?

Accessory to Murder

Josie has an eye for the finer things in life. Good thing her best friend Alyce Bohannon doesn’t mind sharing a taste of the high life in her posh gated community, Wood Winds. But when Alyce’s neighbor, well-heeled scarf designer Halley Hardwicke, is murdered, the neighborhood buzzes with ugly gossip. Talk is cheap…until the detectives begin questioning Alyce’s husband, Jake, about the crime. So Josie decides to do a little sleuthing of her own, going undercover in swanky suburbia to unravel the secrets of the cliquey Wood Winds wives, untangle Jake from the murder investigation, and uncover the truth before the killer snags another victim.

Murder with All the Trimmings

Josie’s latest mystery shopper report won’t help business at Naughty or Nice, Maplewood’s raunchy year-round Christmas store. But she can’t worry about work when her ex-dealer, ex-convict, ex-boyfriend, Nate Weekler, just came home for the holidays, prepared to fight Josie for custody of their daughter. Josie wishes he’d catch the next sleigh out of town, but instead, Nate is poisoned…and suddenly Josie is a person of interest. With Nate’s criminal past, he’d never make Santa’s “Nice” column, but his own list of enemies also includes plenty of “Naughties” who might want him dead. Josie will need her team of little helpers to wrap up this case, before the killer commits another holiday homicide.

The Fashion Hound Murders

Josie’s latest assignment is one for the dogs—literally! A pet store chain has hired Josie to mystery shop its stores and she discovers possible puppy mill suppliers. When a tipster is killed in a suspicious hit-and-run, Josie’s job suddenly gets a lot hairier. But she’s not ready to tuck her tail and run just yet. Using every bit of her secret shopper savvy, Josie must follow the designer dog trail to expose the illegal breeders, shutter the puppy mills, and finally collar the vicious killer on the loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Art Heists and Hairballs (Spy Kitty in the City) *




  








There’s no such thing as a typical day at Helping Paws Animal Shelter, and this wasn’t the first time I’ve had a soggy box waiting for me on the doorstep with a disgruntled cat inside.

However, this was the first time the cat talked to me.

What did the barista put in my coffee?

Persephone insists she’s been catnapped, and she’s witnessed an art heist. There’s a huge reward for the safe return of the painting, and that money could go a long way to helping all our animals find their forever homes.

Now I have to convince the gallery owner and her associates—including the suspicious but adorable Henry the Hottie—that I can find the priceless painting.

I don’t know a thing about art, but here I am, at an exhibit opening, wearing a dress called Lucky and co-conspiring with a talking cat. Typical days? They’re a thing of the past, especially if Persephone and I can crack the case and catch the thief.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Gift of Grift: Ray's Gifts #1 (Dusky Cove Gift Shop Cozy Mysteries) *




  








*When a con artist turns up dead in his small town, can gift shop owner Ray clear his name?*


Ray Watson is ready for a quiet December in Dusky Cove, the cutest little resort town up and down the North Carolina coast. All he has do is watch his gift shop and the B&B across the street for a few days.

A happy occasion brings back a familiar face to Dusky Cove. But when the hometown boy turns out to be a con artist, the reunion is a little less than joyful. Especially once he turns up dead.

The trouble gets even deeper when the grifter’s victims become prime suspects—including Ray. With the town’s resident sleuth on vacation, it falls to Ray and his wife Katie to clear his name. Can he find who really killed the con?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Vengeance List (Foley & Rose Book 1)*




  








At police headquarters in steamy, tropical Darwin, a cop is brutally slain - right under the noses of his colleagues. The equally savage murder of select members of Darwin's legal fraternity follows, leaving investigating officers completely baffled.

Is there a serial killer at large, and what connects the victims? These are the questions lead homicide investigator Russell Foley struggles with, while facing his own personal demons brought about by a failed marriage and the disintegration of his relationship with his best friend.

Meanwhile, Sam Rose - private investigator, former police detective and one-time best friend of Russell Foley - is hired to covertly investigate the killings. But after his best friend is murdered and his newfound love kidnapped, Sam has to race against time to not only save his own life, but the life of the woman he loves.

Can Russell and Sam put their past differences aside, and catch the killer before he claims another victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dirty Deeds 4 *




  








The Big Easy. The Crescent City. Birthplace of Jazz. Mardi Gras City. NOLA. New Orleans.

Even in a fun place like this I find myself being chased, shot at, coerced and abused by the FBI, organized crime and Reggie Keane, who used to spend his days trying to arrest me.

Did I also mention a serial killer is in the mix as well?

One of these days I'm going to spend time in a city and enjoy the tourist sites.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Final Alibi (The Lawson Chronicles Book 1): A Dark Psychological Thriller Series *




  








A jailed killer. A new string of murders. Copycat or something worse?

Jim Lawson spent decades trying to forget the monster he put behind bars. Labelled the man who captured the Devil, a desperate police chief calls on him a second time, to lend his expertise on tracking a new killer. When a fresh string of murders hits a small community, each resembling an evil long thought locked up, terror grips a town still bearing the scars from the original slaughter. As the body count rises, many believe Jim the only one capable of ending the murderous spree.

Together with a young constable, Jim races to uncover the truth behind a tormented copycat, ruthlessly slaughtering innocent victims with the same ferocity as the original Devil. But this is no ordinary killer and Jim will have to face some old demons if he’s to have any chance of ending the murders. Will he uncover the truth in time to save another victim, or has the Devil fooled them all, hellbent on the town’s ultimate destruction?

The Final Alibi is the first book in the Lawson Chronicles. If you enjoy psychological thrillers like The Silence of the Lambs and Mr. Mercedes, then you’ll love the thrills and chills of this series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Red Badge of Courage*




  







The Red Badge of Courage is an 1895 war novel by American author Stephen Crane. It is considered one of the most influential works in American literature. The novel, a depiction on the cruelty of the American Civil War, features a young recruit who overcomes initial fears to become a hero on the battlefield. The book made Crane an international success. Although he was born after the war and had not at the time experienced battle firsthand, the novel is considered an example of Realism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Bloodied Hawks *




  








1917.

The Royal Flying Corps and French Aviation Militaire are again losing the dominance they had won in late 1916 over the German Military Aviation Service.

The strain of a hard winter’s fighting has eroded both the Allied and enemy airmen; physically, mentally and morally.

For three commanding officers, the stress of the war is taking its toll.

Two and a half years on the Western Front has been draining for Major Edward Buchan, commanding officer of a squadron of Sopwith Pups with the Royal Flying Corps.

He feels guilty over the death of one of his pilots and he misses his fiancé Caroline.

But with the new Sopwith Pup, a more reliable aircraft than the old Lewis, Buchan is hopeful that he might live to see the enemy defeated.

For German Rittmeister von Ahrens, commander of an Albatros Jasta, destroying the enemy does not come easy.

Sickened at the thought of killing, he tries his best to make the slaughter of enemy airmen as merciful as possible.

Von Ahrens is a loving husband and father but being apart from his wife for so long has resulted in sexual frustration.

He also suffers from nightmares and is consumed with the fear of his own death.

Handsome Capitaine Georges Lejeune, commanding officer of a Nieuport Escadrille with the French Aviation Militaire, has seen so many of his fellow pilots shot down that he now confuses their faces and names in his mind.

Infatuated with his beautiful mistress, aspiring actress Denise Vergnette, Lejeune distracts himself with food, drink, and sex.

But Lejeune is not the only man trying to woo Denise and he soon finds himself struggling with feelings of jealousy, especially when a Hollywood producer also sets his sights on her.

Buchan, von Ahrens, and Lejeune are all faced with the same professional and personal stresses.

But their duty will ultimately bring their lives to a final convergence in a surprising and dramatic battle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/11/22.

Currently Free.

*Windows 11 for Seniors: 2021 Complete User Guide to Master Your Microsoft Windows 11 Operating System *




  








Windows 11 for Seniors:


2021 Complete User Guide to Master Your Microsoft Windows 11 Operating System

Microsoft's vision for the future of personal computing is already available with Windows 11. This is a softer, more rounded Windows, one that prioritizes the Start menu while removing some of the cruft that crowded Windows 10.

However, while Windows 11 includes several pleasant enhancements, many are so minor that you're unlikely to discover them unless you're looking for them. Even those changes that do capture your notice — such as the newly centered Start button — seem to fade into the background with amazing rapidity.

However, this could be intentional. Microsoft is marketing Windows 11 as a more secure, performant operating system that is simple to use, with a welcoming interface that makes working and playing on your PC easier than ever. If the transition from Windows 8 to Windows 10 was a refinement, the transition to Windows 11 is a revolution.

And, because nearly every Windows 10 user who has a qualified system will be eligible for the free update, the only decision most of us will have to make is whether the redesigned look of Windows 11 is worth the effort of upgrading.

To assist you in making that choice, read our book: "Windows 11 for Seniors: 2021 Complete User Guide to Master Your Microsoft Windows 11 Operating System".



Our book will help you :

Install Windows 11
Make Windows 11 look like Windows 10
To make security and privacy settings
To customize you PC for your needs
Speed up your PC if your hardware too old


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/12/22.

Currently Free.

*The Blind Spot: A Science Fiction Thriller (Neon Horizon Book 1) *




  








COULD YOU BETRAY EVERYONE YOU CARE ABOUT TO PREVENT A WAR?

The Blind Spot exists in defiance of Scala City’s dystopian big brother regime. It occupies a small sector in the city, and those who live there believe in their right to privacy. Scala City believe if you’ve done nothing wrong, you have nothing to hide. But the Blind Spot have hackers that could bring the larger city to its knees. This is why it’s never spilled over into all-out war. Until now …

A terrorist attack on Scala City’s main plaza has tipped the delicate balance. There is only one person who can halt the conflict before it begins …

Marcie Hugo, daughter of the Blind Spot’s leader, and the district’s best kept secret. Cybernetically enhanced, she’s faster, stronger, and smarter than most. But more importantly, she’s invisible. Protected and hidden away by her father for the majority of her life, she’s in the unique position to move between the Blind Spot and Scala City unnoticed.

With the best hacker in the city on her side, and while the rest of the Blind Spot prepares for a bloody war, Marcie gets to work …

To avoid total annihilation, she will have to betray everyone she loves, starting with her father …

And even then, her chances of success are slim …

Join Marcie in a race against time as she turns over every neon-lit inch of Scala City and The Blind Spot in a quest to discover who’s trying to destroy her home and why. And even if she is successful, with the number of ties she’s severed, how much of a life will she have left to return to?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The 28th Gate: Volume 1 *




  








With a stolen experimental starship and a pair of advanced synthetic limbs, Hunter isn't an average bounty hunter.

“A gunslinger adventure with good, clean fun!”

When he accepted the job on a backwater planet, Hunter thought it would be easy. He and his partner just had to track down a missing researcher. But when they find her, she’s fled a quarter of the way around the massive ring of twenty-seven gates and Hunter realizes all is not as he was told.

That simple realization, and Hunter’s drive for retribution, kick off a series of adventures leading to the most important discovery since the fall of the Gate Age—and put him in direct confrontation with the corp he’s been running from for the past 10 revolutions.

Set in a far distant future, The 28th Gate is a series of tales that will appeal of fans who like space marines, space fleets, and military hard science fiction. The series consists of eight volumes spread across four seasons telling the story of Hunter’s struggles against the AAA corporation that created him. Each volume contains six episodic novelettes each with the action, character, and plotting of a complete story all crammed into an espresso-like package, while each season chronicles a different arc in the overall epic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Last Gifts of the Universe *




  








A dying universe.

When the Home worlds finally achieved the technology to venture out into the stars, they found a graveyard of dead civilizations, a sea of lifeless gray planets and their ruins. What befell them is unknown. All Home knows is that they are the last civilization left in the universe, and whatever came for the others will come for them next.

A search for answers.

Scout is an Archivist tasked with scouring the dead worlds of the cosmos for their last gifts: interesting technology, cultural rituals—anything left behind that might be useful to the Home worlds and their survival. During an excavation on a lifeless planet, Scout unearths something unbelievable: a surviving message from an alien who witnessed the world-ending entity thousands of years ago.

A past unraveled.

Blyreena was once a friend, a soul mate, and a respected leader of her people, the Stelhari. At the end of her world, she was the last one left. She survived to give one last message, one final hope to the future: instructions on how to save the universe.

An adventure at the end of a trillion lifetimes.

With the fate of everything at stake, Scout must overcome the dangers of the Stelhari’s ruined civilization while following Blyreena’s leads to collect its artifacts. If Scout can’t deliver these groundbreaking discoveries back to the Archivists, Home might not only be the last civilization to exist, but the last to finally fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Armstrong Station (Requiem's Run Book 1) *




  






In space, helping a stranger can get you killed, or worse…

Armstrong Station is the busiest spaceport in the system where you can buy almost anything. Even a runaway slave.

Something unexpected happens on a routine stop at Luna’s Armstrong Station which threatens to upend Melanie Destin’s life and put her and the crew of the Requiem in mortal peril.

When she chooses to help a stowaway, Mel discovers that the young woman has a secret; one that will endanger anyone who encounters her.

On the run from a corrupt police inspector, and unable to trust any of her underworld contacts, Mel must navigate the dangerous criminal underbelly of Lunar society in search of a way to get them both safely off world. 

Roaming across the Solar System, a reluctant and unlikely heroine sets herself against overwhelming odds, and she’s not going to take crap from anyone who stands in her way.

Can Mel get herself out of this mess without someone dying?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Glitched *




  








If you found out you were living in a virtual reality video game, what would you do?

Kashmira lived an ordinary life until an army of invaders sacked her city and left her for dead. When she awakens, she discovers she is a glitch in a virtual reality video game – destined only for deletion by the bots that hunt her.

Dugan is a bitterly disgruntled engineer who played a pivotal role in the creation of virtual reality games and the NPCs who inhabit them. Fired from the company he helped found, he seeks only revenge.

In a chance encounter, Dugan sees in Kashmira a tool to sabotage the games and avenge himself, and through him, Kashmira finds the help she desperately needs. As they traverse the worlds of virtual reality and their friendship deepens, it will take everything they have not only for her to win her freedom and survive, but also to answer the fundamental question of what “life” is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*NOT DEAD YET (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 7) *




  








Secrets lead to lies and lies to murder in this pulse-pounding mystery with lots of shocking twists.

Has former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas finally gotten herself in deeper than she can handle?

When the body of Nancy Henry is pulled out of the water of Sykes Creek by two local fishermen, they soon realize she’s not dead.

Not yet.

Before she disappeared, Nancy Henry appeared to have everything: a successful husband who adored her, two beautiful children, a modeling career, and a charming home in south Merritt Island with a heart wreath on the door.

Now that she is back five years later, everything has changed. Her husband is with another wife, and her children are almost grown.

Everywhere she turns, people are telling her the same thing: We thought you were dead.

What happened to her?

Nancy claims she doesn’t know where she has been. She remembers nothing after a blow to her head. She doesn’t want to talk to the investigation team lead by former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas, who has agreed to help with this bizarre case.

The sheriff’s office soon wants to give up on the case, but Eva Rae doesn’t quite believe in quitting. She sees fear in Nancy Henry’s eyes that makes her think she is lying to them, maybe to protect herself.

What secrets is she carrying?

To get to the truth, Eva Rae must get to the bottom of what really happened on that night five years ago when Nancy Henry disappeared from her home in what looked like a home intrusion. But the past isn’t always easy to dig up, especially not when someone wants it to stay hidden and will go to great lengths to make sure it does.

Someone obviously tried to kill Nancy Henry. Will they come back to finish what they started?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Curse Breaker: A Shocking Murder Mystery Paranormal Thriller (Red-Line: The Fletcher Family Saga Book 1) *




  








She'll risk her life to crack a curse and catch a killer, but falling in love and revealing her darkest secrets were never part of the plan.

Believing a dangerous curse endangers those he loves, Grayson Steele shuns the public eye. But meeting Gillian Fletcher will force him to reconsider his future. With her help, he’ll confront shocking revelations, surprising adversaries, and a dangerous enemy, but he didn’t anticipate the budding attraction between them. Willing to risk everything to reclaim his life, Grayson will have to decide if losing Gillian is too high a price to pay.

Nothing is ever as it seems though and when Gillian reveals a truth he’s not prepared for, Grayson must determine if love is enough to transcend what his mind cannot bear. But his decision may come too late when Gillian’s past catches up to her, and Grayson’s only hope to save her life will be unexpected allies whose existence will require him to accept a reality he never thought possible.

Sometimes, love requires opening your heart so far past its breaking point that it cracks wide open.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Almond City Ashes (Wrenn Grayson Mystery Book 5) *




  








Historian Wrenn Grayson is invited to the Foundling estate. She anticipates meeting the estate’s heiress, Clotilde Bronwyn. Upon arrival, though, she learns of Clotilde’s recent death and that the heiress left a letter addressed to Wrenn. Clotilde writes that she wishes to hire Wrenn to compose her memoriam. Wrenn accepts the challenge.

Clotilde’s family mansion is now the home of the Foundling Historical Society. Society members agree to share memories of the adventurous woman for the memoriam. Another vein of activity at the mansion is the hunt for the long-missing Almond City gold. Bronwyn family ancestors are responsible for this fabled treasure.

The hunt stops when someone is found murdered on the estate grounds. The police suspect Wrenn when she cannot produce an alibi for the time of death. The situation worsens after she admits a dark history with the victim. Wrenn is left with no choice. She must pursue her own risky investigation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Snowman Killer (Alaska Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A New Life*
Sarah Garland is a retired homicide detective from Los Angeles, California, who found her peace in the cozy town of Snow Falls, Alaska. After a painful divorce, she now owns a successful coffee shop in the quaint town and is ready to pursue her new career as a mystery writer. But the peace of her own private winter escape is soon interrupted.

*A Frightening Discovery*
One cold winter morning, Sarah finds a grotesque snowman in front of her new home, despite being miles away from town on two acres of private land. Although Sarah first suspects the new Detective Conrad Spencer is the culprit of the snow tricks, she quickly realizes that a deadly criminal has been inspired by her new novel and takes pleasure in taunting her.

*A Formidable Force*
After confiding in her new best friend Amanda, Sarah is determined to get to the bottom of this mystery. Learning that Detective Conrad is more of a friend than a foe, the group must work together to find the real criminal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Killer's Club: A Legal Thriller*




  








*THE DISTRICT ATTORNEY’S DAUGHTER HAS JUST BEEN MURDERED.*
Audrey Spencer has landed her dream job as a Deputy District Attorney and is settling into the career change when the daughter of District Attorney Gregory Pope is found stabbed to death in a nearby park.
*THE NEWEST DEPUTY DISTRICT ATTORNEY IS ASSIGNED TO THE CASE.*
Nobody could have been more surprised than Audrey when Pope assigns her to handle the case. Uncertain about Pope’s motivation and assuming he hopes to influence how the case proceeds, Audrey jumps in with both feet to the most high-profile case of her career.

It isn’t long before Audrey realizes this case comes with more obstacles than she initially realized. The list of potential suspects is pages long. She must deal with office politics, something she hates. Her boss Gregory Pope--good intentions notwithstanding--is doing more harm than good.
*CAN SHE BRING THE KILLER TO JUSTICE?*
Armed with only her wits, experience, and determination to find justice, Audrey will see this through to the end, whatever the cost.

Just when she thinks she has the case figured out, the murderer strikes again, throwing cold water on her theory.

Can she catch the killer before he murders a third time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stone of Fire (ARKANE Book 1) *




  








*When fire falls from the heavens… will the whole world burn?*
Dr. Morgan Sierra, an Oxford University psychologist with a deadly past, doesn’t know the answer to that question — and doesn’t care. All she knows is that her sister and niece have been abducted, held hostage for the stone pendants that Morgan and her sister wear: two of twelve relics once owned by the original Apostles.

Forged in fire and wind, drowned in the blood of martyrs, the twelve Pentecost stones have been kept secret for two thousand years. But now the Keepers of the stones are being murdered, and the relics stolen by Thanatos, a shadowy group dedicated to remaking the world into a living Hell.

The authorities are clueless; the world lies helpless. And Thanatos grows more powerful with each stone they take.

Enter Jake Timber — agent of ARKANE, the British agency tasked with investigating the supernatural. Jake knows some of the secrets Morgan needs to save her family, but can’t stop Thanatos without her help. Only together can they stop Thanatos before the stones are captured, before Morgan’s family is murdered, and before the world is changed forever.

From flooded ruins in Italy, to religious sites in Israel, to the far reaches of Iran and Tunisia, Morgan and Jake must race across the world to find the stones before Thanatos gathers the relics and uses their power to turn Earth into a living Hell.

But every step they take brings Morgan and Jake closer to the end. To the knife edge between salvation and madness. To the moment when Morgan will have to decide whether she will save her family… or save the world.

Time is running out. Thanatos draws near. And the day of Pentecost is at hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hit the Road Jack: A wickedly suspenseful serial killer thriller (Jack Ryder Book 1) *




  








*The first heart-stopping, enthralling serial killer thriller in the million-copy bestselling Jack Ryder Mystery Series.*
Ben is supposed to be in school. It's Monday morning, but his parents are still asleep after a night of heavy drinking. Ben waits patiently, even though he knows he is missing out on today's field trip to the zoo. But, when his black Labrador suddenly runs upstairs and comes down with a finger in his mouth, Ben knows he's not making it to school today at all.

Detective Jack Ryder is chaperoning his kids' field trip when he gets the call from the head of the Cocoa Beach Police Department. A body has been found, and they need his help. Soon, Jack finds himself up against a killer, a predator who ruthlessly chases women and kills them so they can never leave him. The case soon causes serious consequences for him and his family once the truth is revealed.

With her new hero, Jack Ryder, as a loving father and committed detective, a new location in tropical Florida, and a story that moves at an incredible pace, Hit the Road Jack is Willow Rose at the top of her game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Romeo's Rules (Mike Romeo Thrillers Book 1) *




  








If you want to stay alive, you better know the rules . . .

“Fear nothing,” I said.

“You have any more?”

“Do unto them before they do unto you.”

“Really?”

”And you don’t owe the truth to people who lie."

“I’ve never met anybody like you.”

“I’ve heard that before.”

Mike Romeo is an ex-cage fighter living off the grid in L.A. Running from a dark guilt that dogs him, he's finally found a place where he can rest and even heal.

Then a church blows up. And with it all of Romeo's hopes to be left alone. When he stops to help an injured woman whose kids are missing, someone decides to put a target on his back.

But whoever wants him dead picked the wrong guy. Because Romeo has rules––and he's going to make them stick.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Omega Strain (A Mitch Herron Thriller—Book 1) *




  








Mitch Herron's business is death and business is good.

An assassin without equal, Herron’s latest job is no walk in the park, because fanatics hell-bent on cleansing the planet ambush Herron and turn him into a walking bioweapon.

With only days before he's used to spread the most lethal contagion in human history, Herron must hunt down the fanatics and stop their attack, knowing he might be the only person who can.

The clock is ticking....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Beauty of Bucharest (A Clean Up Crew Thriller Book 1) *




  








Dan Porter married for better or worse ...

But he didn't know that included murder.

What else about his wife does he not know?

This is the question facing Dan as he looked down at the man wrapped in clear plastic ... a man with a tidy .38 bullet hole in his forehead. But finding the body proves a mere curiosity, compared with the twists and turns Dan’s life will take over the next few days.

International intrigue and edge-of-your-seat action abound as Dan and his lovely wife Nicole race to save a stunning model and bring down one of the most evil men either have had the misfortune to meet.

Time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Pavilion Man (Red Fox Files Book 1) *




  








*A Russian ex-agent, one last favour, a lifelong search.*

Mikhail Raspopov is a former intelligence agent in St. Petersburg, Russia. On the day he opens a new business, two of his ex-spy colleagues ask him a favour. What they ask him to do puts his wife and newborn baby in danger, forcing him to flee his beloved country and end up in England.

When he thought he’d put his time in the intelligence service behind him, MI5 come calling, promising to help him for another favour.

Will Mikhail agree to something that destroyed his happiness in the past?

The Pavilion Man is the first of the Red Fox Files series, full of suspense action and all the twists you’d want in a thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ragnarök Conspiracy (INTEL 1)*




  








*Choose Your Enemy Wisely.*
"Outrageously entertaining: epic, explosive, subversive, engaged and compassionate, like a Michael Bay movie written by Aaron Sorkin." -Chris Brookmyre, author of Where The Bodies Are Buried

A Western terrorist organization targets Muslims around the world, and FBI agent John Savas is drawn into a web of international intrigue. To solve the case, he must put aside the death of his son and work with a man who symbolizes all he has come to hate. Both are drawn into a race against time to stop the plot of an American bin Laden and prevent a global catastrophe. Book one in the INTEL 1 novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Honest Intentions: Marcus Grimshaw #1 (The Secret State) *




  








They are after him. His guilty conscience is haunting him. The faith of the whole world is at stake.

Marcus Grimshaw was their best agent. Unable to handle all his past sins and crimes in service to The Company, Marcus decides to run away, hoping to find some moral ground as excuse for his past. The same night he leaves the mission in Africa, his handler and estranged father is murdered. And Marcus is framed for his death.

The only way he sees out of it all is to face his former employers--the people who are at the heart of every secret, within every mystery, inside every conspiracy. And now they were openly taking people's freedom, excused by a pandemic. Marcus knows that the road will be hard and traitorous, and that his mission is not one he is likely to survive. But the faith of the whole world hangs in the balance. And he must react.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Bury Him: A Memoir of the Viet Nam War *




  








Bury Him: A Memoir of the Viet Nam War offers readers a first-person account of what life was really like for Marine infantry units during this formative time of American and Vietnamese history.

"A combat veteran's astute look at the Vietnam War, both captivating and emotionally forthcoming." — Kirkus Reviews

Ordered to take command of a company of Marines, Capt. Doug Chamberlain endured many challenges. One challenge was a direct order to bury the remains of a Marine that had been left behind by another unit and be forced to participate in the following cover-up. The order was in direct contraction of United States Marine Corps Policy and the Warrior's Honor Code of never leaving any Marine behind. Following this order meant committing an act of incomprehensible betrayal and dishonor.

In this captivating new book, Capt. Chamberlain explains in detail the events that transpired as he was forced into playing the role of a political pawn in a massive wartime cover-up. Capt. Chamberlain expertly paints a picture of deceit and military malfeasance, sharing with the reader the moral and mental struggles that ate away at him in the decades that followed this horrible act.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/13/22.

Currently Free.

*Revelations: Ancient Origins Book 1*




  








Hidden deep beneath a remote desert is our planet’s biggest secret. Sarah Morgan’s only mistake? Finding it.

The world holds its breath as the colossal asteroid 2011 AG5 hurtles towards the earth. As humanity is faced with extinction, archaeologist Sarah Morgan is in a race against time to uncover a secret that has been buried for millennia: that an advanced ancestor once populated the earth. As Sarah travels across the continents in search of the truth, she discovers there are those that will kill to protect this most ancient of secrets...

Meanwhile, in a clandestine facility below the earth’s surface, Professor Steiner has been charged with overseeing the preservation of the human race. Steiner believes he is on schedule to deliver his task, but as the world is poised on the brink of destruction Steiner’s plans begin to unravel.

That which has lain buried may yet prove to be their only hope…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hungry Gods: Superhero Fiction for Adults (Identity Crisis Universe Book 1) *




  








New costume? Check. Superhero mentor? Check. Government conspiracy to cover up the End of the World? Uh... check?

Luke Gillis is barely dragging himself through college. Of course, if he wrote term papers the way he thrashed bank robbers, he’d probably be a doctor by now.

First lesson for newbie superheroes: You’re not invincible. Second lesson: Neither are they.

His mentor is the Miracle Worker. Yes, that Miracle Worker. Some say he’s more outlaw than hero, but beggars can’t be choosers.

Still, Luke must be doing something right. The U.S. Army has invited his alter ego—the dashing speedster Spitball—on a top-secret mission. With the country’s premier superheroes missing-in-action, this could be his big break.

But Hero Dynamics 101 doesn’t take place in the classroom and the price of failure is death.

Hotshot superhero Spitball is out to prove his mettle to the world. And to himself. If he doesn’t get eaten first...

Fans of Spider-Man, The Flash, and Deadpool will love the adventures (and misadventures) of this college student turned do-gooder. Superhero adventure for mature readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Awakening: The Maiyochi Chronicles*




  








After his life is saved by Hanshee of Clan Dula, Raymond Covington finds himself joined with the young warrior on a journey to a distant land of blue mountains and unknown peril. Together they must use every skill and trick at their disposal; sneaking, racing, and fighting their way through towering forests and fetid swamps, over the treacherous snows of high mountin passes, through the turbulent waters of rivers and seas, and across the borders of nations both great and small.

Between them and their goal are men of the most brutal sort; some fueled by honor, others by bloodlust and greed. They will face vast armies led by powerful kings, deadly assassins relentless in their pursuit, beautiful women with their own agendas, and a few good souls who offer respite from their many trials and challenges.

With more action, adventure, intrigue, suspense, humor, and wonder than any one story should be allowed, Awakening opens the door to an epic tale you won’t want to miss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Demons and Dragons: Dragon Reign Box Set Series Books 1-5 *




  








Mysterious dragons. Hot demons. Fierce witches. Powerful shifters. Enigmatic elves. Secret councils. Forbidden alliances. The Dragon Reign Saga is just starting.
Rivals
Mysterious demons. Fierce dragon shifters. Secret councils. New alliances. The Dragon Reign Saga is just starting.

Kate’s whole world just turned upside down. She’s hearing weird things, and seeing weird things. And Mama Lucy is a witch. No, really. Not like a capital B witch, but a capital W witch. And the guys Kate’s just saved from imminent death is part demon. And the guy that’s after her is a dragon.
Her life redefines teen drama.
Craig’s a bastard son of a demon king. And he’s a thief. He’s just found the item he’s supposed to appropriate when his cousin stabs him with a poisoned dagger.
Forrest is out to collect the bounty for capturing the bastard son of a demon king. He doesn’t plan to save the girl, or the half-breed demon. He also doesn’t plan to be the one who needs saving.
This unlikely trio find themselves chased by enemies, known and unknown as they slip into a different dimension called Burnt World.

Shards
Kate wants answers. She wants to know about the family she’s never known. She and Craig are convinced they have to return to the cursed lands to find the answers.
She finds herself with more questions that she thought she’d have as she’s torn between half-demon Craig and son of the dragon shifter clan Forrest.
Craig’s got feelings for Kate, but he also has secrets of his own. He didn’t count on her seeing his secrets in the flesh.
Forrest’s torn between his own feelings for Kate and his allegiance to the clan.
Kate—she’s just torn.

Legends
Kate now knows what she is. She knows what she has to do. But she’s stuck between a Forrest, a dragon shifter prince and Craig, a half-demon bastard. And they’ve got a mystery to solve and a world to save.
The problem is: emotions. There are too many of them and they are conflicting!
Join Kate, Craig, and Forrest on their journey of adventures.

Chaos
Dragon shifter Kate has some tough decisions to make, and so does her heart. She and her dragon are torn between Forrest, a dragon shifter prince and Craig, a half-demon bastard.
And they’re constantly avoiding enemies and fighting rogue family members. To think, not so long ago, Kate’s biggest concern was homework.
Join Kate, Craig, and Forrest on their journey of adventures.

Ravages
Dragon shifter Kate and her allies, a demon and another dragon shifter are torn between the past and the present, their lives and the former lives of those who battled mortal enemies before them.
Continually battling enemies and fighting rogue family members, they find themselves in a battle for more than just their lives. They fight for their own kind as well as humankind.
Join Kate, Craig, and Forrest on their journey of adventures.

Beware: Cliffhangers, violence can be found in this serial series of swicked action-packed fantasy, hot dragons, and fierce witches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Wise Ass (The Claire Trilogy Book 1) *




  








"Witty, gritty, and full of heart." –Dr. Nick Atlas, author of The Light Travelers

After his brothers are murdered, a New York mob lawyer testifies against his associates and is forced to enter WITSEC (the Witness Protection Program). He and his wife are relocated to a rural area outside a small town in Colorado where he is compelled to adapt to his new life under the constant threat of mafia reprisal. Reflexively resisting his immersion into all things country, this life long city boy meets and adopts a loquacious mule and befriends his closest neighbors, who have even greater secrets to conceal.

A renegade US Marshall, a lesbian couple that includes a powerful psychic-medium-witch and an ex-army ranger complete his new circle of friends. When the mob associates are released due to the lawyer's intentionally prejudicial testimony at trial, they come gunning for him before the retrial can occur.

When Wise Guys meet the Wise Ass and friends, all hell breaks loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*'Tis the Season for Murder (Myrtle Grove Garden Club Mystery Book 7)*




  








As Jesse Camden and her business partner Connie Oliver unload a truckload of antiques during an early evening snowfall, they are distracted by the half-deflated, blow-up Santa in the front yard of the Gilded Lily. They don’t have a blow-up Santa decoration, and if they did, they’d never put it in that corner of the yard. But when they get closer, they discover a much more pressing problem—Santa’s not a decoration.

Luckily, Sheriff Joe Tyler is on hand to take over the investigation, leaving Jesse and the Garden Club free to pursue a five-year-old disappearance as a favor to a friend. What no one expects is for the whole Garden Club to be snowed in together while the search for a missing college girl yields more questions than answers and leads to a trail of questionable deaths reaching back for years.

As Jesse’s missing person case threatens to collide with Sheriff Tyler’s murder investigation, she begins to fear that they are looking for the same killer. While a snowstorm rages, Jesse and the gang pour through clues made of memories and rumor seeking a killer before their Christmas is lost to the shadows of the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Romance is Murder (Bijoux Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








A dead diva, a rotten romance, and a town full of nosy neighbors...

Morgan Hart is home. A former homicide detective in Detroit, Morgan is back in her old hometown of Bijoux, Michigan to take over the reins of police captain from her dad, Able. The town has undergone quite a transformation since she lived here with new, kitschy shops along Main Street and a burgeoning tourist trade. Even the iconic pink Firefly Bed & Breakfast has jumped on the bandwagon and is hosting a romance writers’ convention with some of the biggest names in the ‘happily ever after’ biz.

Morgan hopes to ease into her new job, new cottage, and new life – after all, Bijoux hasn’t had a murder in a hundred years. But all of Morgan’s plans go up in smoke when the biggest diva of the romance world is found dead.

As Morgan and her deputy, JJ Jones, begin their investigation, the townspeople have no qualms about telling her how to do her job, including Caleb Joseph, owner of the local bookstore who is far too nosy (and attractive) for Morgan’s comfort.

With the town in turmoil, Morgan will have to rely on her big-city cop skills to catch a killer with a passion for murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood in the Bayou: A Bone-Chilling FBI Thriller (FBI Agent Jade Monroe Live or Die Series Book 1) *




  








On her first assignment since her promotion to SSA status in the Serial Crimes Unit of the FBI, Jade Monroe and her new partner, Lorenzo DeLeon, are tasked to southern Louisiana, where disturbing discoveries have been made. Human bones have been found in numerous sites deep in bayou country, and the locals aren’t too excited about having outsiders poking around in their business.

When Jade has a chance meeting with a local hunter, she finds his assistance exactly what she needs to break through that unwelcoming barrier. She brings him on board as their go-between. The hunter inserts himself into their investigation and gains Jade’s trust, but is he authentic, or does he have his own agenda?

A bone-chilling blindside and a dangerous chase through the Louisiana swamps is just the beginning, but the question remains—is Jade the hunter, or is she the one being hunted?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Salem's Cipher (A Salem's Cipher Thriller Book 1) *




  








From the Amazon Charts bestselling author of Unspeakable Things and The Quarry Girls comes a blockbuster thriller that reaches back through centuries of America's secret history

★ "A fast-paced, sometimes brutal thriller reminiscent of Dan Brown's The Da Vinci Code." ―Booklist (starred review) 

Salem Wiley is a genius cryptanalyst, courted by the world's top security agencies ever since making a quantum computing breakthrough. She's also an agoraphobe who's afraid to leave her house. When her mother's disappearance is linked to a plot to assassinate the country's first viable female presidential candidate, she's forced out of her safe zone.

Drawn into a labyrinth of messages encrypted by Emily Dickinson and century-old codes tucked inside the Beale Cipher, Salem begins to uncover the truth: an ancient and ruthless group is hell-bent on ruling the world, and only a select group of women stands in its way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Japanese History - 2 Books in 1: Ancient Japan and Modern History of Japan (Easy History) *




  








*The Japan that we know today can teach us a thing or two about how our past can shape our futures — and so much more! Keep reading!*
“I remember being taught all about how Japan was created by the Gods… How we, as a nation, were divine and supreme… we devoted ourselves to ensuring that proper qualities were handed down, that children grew up with the correct attitude to their country.”
- Kazuo Ishiguro

Japan has seen it all — from the rise and fall of kingdoms to the era of samurai warriors and the beautiful, surreal, and mysterious Geishas. Add their centuries-long alienation from the rest of the world, their geographical extension throughout Asia, and more.

Japan, at numerous points, has gone through periods of massive humiliation. Yet, the country survived, thrived, and paved the way toward a super country that – despite its small geographical scope – has surpassed numerous others more than double its size.

What can we learn from Japan’s past, present, and immediate future?

What secrets in Japanese history can scholars help uncover for the modern man?

And what impact can this small but mighty country have on the rest of the world?

From Jim Barrow’s Easy History series comes “Ancient Japan and Modern History of Japan” — a 2-in-1 guide into the depths of Japan's losses and victories, and the lessons that shaped the country into what it is today.*In this 2-in-1 book of Japanese History, you will learn all about:*

Classical Japan: Learn all about how the Yamato clan rose to power and established Japan's first dynasty, from the Asuka era to the Nara and Heian eras
Medieval Japan: Often referred to as Japan’s feudal era, learn how the clash between strong warlords shaped how the Japanese address warfare and achieve triumph
The Edo Period: Characterized by relative peace and prosperity, as well as a centralized administration led by the Shogun, walk through how Japan’s economy developed and how merchants rose to influence
4,000 BCE: Read all about how the Jomon peoples brought handmade pottery with distinctive rope patterned designs and how this prehistoric time started the foundations of community development
300 BCE: Learn how the Yayoi culture shaped Japan’s distinctive agricultural society came into being, from paddy cultivation (rice) to working with metal and pottery, with techniques inspired by Korea and China
300-645 CE: Get to know the Kofun era, where the rise of great clan lords marked the beginning of Japan's unification with the rest of Asia
And so much more!

It seems that Japan is one of the very few countries where its past still has strong ties with its present, without compromising the ability to thrive in modern times.

Throughout all this, Japan serves as a beacon of hope that a country can learn and grow from its past – both the good and bad – to reap the rewards of a brighter, stronger future rooted in a strong sense of cultural identity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/13/22.

Currently Free.

*No Safe Spaces: Marines in Vietnam*




  








Follow a 17 year old Marine recruit through Marine Corps boot camp at Parris island and a combat tour in Vietnam. The gripping accounts of ambushes in the jungle, firefights in rice paddies, and night watches in listening posts. There is humor, horror, sadness at the loss of friends and primal fear. There is also bravery. During the entire Vietnam war, only one platoon in the US Marine Corps was awarded the Meritorious Unit Citation. The engagement that brought about that distinction resulted in the members of that platoon being awarded a Medal of Honor, a Navy Cross, three Silver Stars, and a number of Bronze Stars. You will feel as if you were present when an understrength squad attacked an enemy force that outnumbered them fifteen to one, in order to prevent a rocket attack against the airbase in Da Nang. You will meet the young men, most of them still in their teens, who fought that brutal war.

An expanded version of the best selling first edition. This second edition adds boot camp and infantry training. Three of the Parris Island drill instructors his boot camp platoon served in Vietnam at the same time as the recruits they trained. Two of them were killed in action. Members of the boot camp platoon, including the drill instructors, fought and died in battles from Da Nang to Khe Sanh. One drill instructor was a platoon sergeant whose unit was almost wiped out on the ghost patrol during the seige of Khe Sanh.

This was a time when Marine infantry units experiened casualty rates approaching 85%.

There were no safe spaces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/14/22.

Currently Free.

*Nomad (The New Earth Series Book 1) *




  








Read the novel voted Science Fiction Book of the Year, now in development for film. Nomad is the first book in a new four-part apocalyptic epic from Amazon Charts bestseller Matthew Mather.

Humanity only has days to prepare. Can one family survive?

SOMETHING MASSIVE IS COMING, and it's heading for Earth. That's what astronomer Ben Rollins is told by NASA after being dragged out of bed in the middle of the night. His first instinct is to call his daughter, Jessica, who's vacationing in Italy with his wife.

“It's a hundred times bigger than the sun,” Ben tells them. “Somehow we can't see it yet, and we don't know what it is, but they're calling it Nomad--and in just months, the Earth may be destroyed.”

But how did they miss detecting it until now?

The world erupts into chaos as the end approaches, and Ben discovers his wife and daughter are trapped in Europe.

The key to Nomad's mystery--and humanity's ultimate survival--rests in the answers Ben pieces together from his old Cold War-era research papers, in the midst of a desperate scramble across continents to find his family before Nomad swallows the planet.

A COMING APOCALYPSE...

A MYSTERY FROM DEEP SPACE...

AN EPIC ADVENTURE THRILLER...

BACKED BY REAL SCIENCE.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flames to Free (Dred Dixon Chronicles Book 1) *




  








*The forces of darkness take no prisoners. Neither do I. Coincidence?*
I’m Dred Dixon (call me Mildred, my real name, and find out what happens. I dare you). My marching orders are to protect the hidden world at all costs. That’s fancy-talk for “Neutralize the baddies.” I’m murderously good at my job.

But now the Fates are meddling. They want me to stop killing so much. What am I supposed to do? Reason with monsters? Talk down demons? They may as well start digging my grave now.

The Fates always make things worse. I think I’ll ignore them. Damned if I do. Damned if I don’t.

Damn it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A New Leash on Life (Dog Groomer Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Every dog has his day…

…and so does every killer.

Amy’s story is like so many of ours. She gave up her heart to the wrong guy, and then she got it broken into horrible little shards. But Amy’s a fighter. So when she gets dumped, she flies home to Southern California and opens a gorgeous pet salon with her grumpy granny, Petunia.

Petunia’s a card shark, willing to bet on anything. This time she bets on her granddaughter and it pays off.

Family is everything.

From Golden Retrievers to German Shepherds, Amy’s pet salon is a must for every dog owner in Southern California. But when the body of a washed up rock guitarist is discovered down the road — just after writing a bad review of Amy’s shop — doggy do’s and pet perms are the least of Amy’s worries.

The killer was good, and he framed Amy for the crime, so Amy and Granny have no choice but to solve the murder. If they don’t, Amy might end up in jail for a crime she didn’t commit. Or worse.

You’ll love this cozy because everyone loves mysteries with cute animals and plenty of suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Who's Killing All My Old Girlfriends: (Old Guys Murder Mystery #1) *




  








Being old ain't easy, but it's a lot more fun when chasing down a killer.

Meet Charlie North, retired columnist, now blogger. With one of his blogs, he springboards to be the top suspect of cops from LA, Chicago and Miami for the murders of his three former girlfriends.

Cornered, Charlie investigates the first murder. He hires a private detective, Reggie Parker, the daughter of a retired LAPD friend. As they dig up clues, Charlie dutifully reports their findings in his blogs.

The blogs go wildly viral, shaking up the investigations of all three murders.

Charlie thinks he has the answers to the killings, and in a blog he fingers prime candidates for each murder. He promises in his next blog to provide go-to-prison proof of who did all three murders.

There's a rousing finish at a lonely Oregon beach house where everything becomes clear, justice prevails in strange ways, and there's at least one surprise where you smack the side of your head saying, 'who knew?'

This is a fast read. Old guys like things fast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries: Vol 1-6 *




  








SIX DELICIOUSLY FUNNY DETECTIVE COZIES..!
Lee Alvarez is a ferret. Not the cute, 4-legged kind but the cute 2-legged kind who sniffs out dastardly cybercrimes from the comfort of her gilded office. But when she gets up from her desk, she often falls over a dead body or two. Not to worry. Solving murders is what she and her family are good at. They run Discretionary Inquiries, a family-owned detective agency in the heart of Silicon Valley. This set is for cozy readers who can't get enough of a smart-mouthed woman sleuth out to please her never-had-a-bad-hair-day mother, computer-genius brother, gourmet chef uncle, and energetic orange and white cat, Tugger. Now you can get all six with one click-- delicious Kindle deal!

“One of the funniest mystery authors around. You won’t be able to put her books down. A must-read 5-star series!" National Best Selling Author, Cindy Sample

MURDER IS A FAMILY BUSINESS
Just because a man cheats on his wife and makes Danny DeVito look tall, dark, and handsome is that any reason to kill him? Lee Alvarez, half Latina, half WASP, and 100% detective doesn’t think so. Guilted by her aristocratic mother into tailing a friend’s husband to a seedy warehouse, he’s killed on her watch. She also finds an abandoned kitten destined to become hers. But in between kitty litter, kibble, and purrs, she’s determined to find out whodunit. Fans of Sue Grafton’s Kinsey Millhone, Janet Evanovich’s Stephanie Plum, and Lisa Lutz’s The Spellman Files will get a kick out of the Alvarez clan.

“Heather Haven makes a stellar debut in Murder is a Family Business. Highly recommended.” Sheldon Siegel. NY Times Best Selling Author

A WEDDING TO DIE FOR
A groom arrested for murder puts a crimp in any wedding, no matter who designs the bridal gown. The nuptials of Lee Alvarez’s best friend is threatened, so Lee goes south of the border in search of the real killer. And maybe a little romance. Or is it a case of When Cupid’s Wings Start Flapping, Take Cover?

“This cozy mystery has it all – romance, suspense, comedy, and a detective you’ll fall hard for.” BestThrillers Reviews

DEATH RUNS IN THE FAMILY
Competitive foot racers are dropping like flies, which sends Lee Alvarez to Vegas disguised as a dancer in a lounge lizard’s act. When she uncovers a multi-million dollar betting syndicate who kills off the competition, it’s time to hit the ground running in the Alvarez Family’s race with death.

“I Just finished Death Runs in the Family and I loved it! This has turned out to be one of my favorite series and I sure hope there will be another installment in the near future!” Becky Carbone, Director Global Ebook Awards

DEAD…IF ONLY
A man who should be dead isn’t and Lee Alvarez’s very pregnant sister-in-law is about to be charged with a murder he recently committed in the Big Easy. Aided by the rest of the Alvarez Family, Palo Alto’s favorite P.I. kicks the Voodoo in the Who Do throughout New Orleans just as a hurricane hits.

“Family plays a huge part in the plot, and what a family it is...For me, this was a great book. The writing was clever and I couldn’t stop laughing.” 100 Romances Project

THE CEO CAME DOA
It’s a Christmas wedding for Lee Alvarez complete with dead bodies, a missing groom, and a lethal but little known drug called Devil’s Breath. Just who planned this wedding, anyway?

“I found the strongest part of the novel Lee Alvarez herself: strong, competent, and witty, in a growing tradition of tough female detectives. All in all, this is a strong work in the genre of the mystery/thriller.” San Francisco Book Review.

THE CULINARY ART OF MURDER
It's a rough day for the PI firm to the stars of Silicon Valley when their own star goes undercover at a culinary arts school to find out who did in one of the teaching chefs in the dry pantry. “A solidly entertaining mystery.” Kirkus Reviews


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Greatest Villain *




  








How can anyone determine if someone is a hero or a villain?

Most people believe it’s through their actions. But what if someone’s actions seem cruel now, but they’re being done to bring about a “better tomorrow”?

Connor Jones has spent the last thirty years of his life leading a secret organization called The Nobodies. They hire a select group of regular people with no police record to murder those whom The Nobodies deem to be the most dangerous people in the world.

However, everything changes when Connor begins to think that all humans are the biggest enemy this world has ever faced, and Connor decides the only way to save this planet is to become its greatest villain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Redhead *




  








Each year, precisely two naturally red-haired women disappear in Vancouver.

Greta Morel was the first victim ten years ago, followed by another nineteen women until today. The mysterious people responsible for their disappearance left no trace while staging every abduction to look like each woman willingly left everything behind.

The lack of evidence of the potential crime had the Vancouver Police prioritizing the other cases.

However, when a piece of information regarding all the missing women gets passed on to Cliff Mason, an old-fashioned Chief of Police is forced to work on it with Buster McRoy, a devious Miami Detective whose celebrity career is built on lies.

But all hope shatters like a glass vase as yet another redhead gets abducted in front of their noses.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Reservoir Man: The Disappearance Of Tommy Dwyer *




  








It was 1939, two years before Pearl Harbor catapulted America into WWII, when a young soldier vanished at an Upstate New York reservoir.

Forty-six years later, private eye Woody Meacham, at the request of his ailing stepfather, investigates the disappearance of distant cousin Tommy Dwyer, only to be thwarted by a powerful, megalomaniacal industrialist who sees himself as a political kingmaker in the tradition of JFK’s father.

Meacham’s life is threatened as he uncovers evidence of Dwyer’s secret activities leading up to the war. Was Dwyer a clandestine agent or a traitor in league with German saboteurs intent on blowing up U.S. munitions factories and supply ships headed to Europe?

A mysterious, auburn-haired beauty complicates Meacham’s love life and his inquiry. As he digs into old census records, he discovers her own, long-buried family secrets that may link her to the Dwyer clan. When Meacham gets close to discovering Dwyer’s fate, people around him start dying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Burning Rage (The Deuce Mora Series Book 3) *




  








*MOTIVE: POSSIBLE TERRORISM.
M.O.: ARSON.
TARGET: CHICAGO; ALL OF IT.*
It’s already been a rough year for the Chicago Journal’s first-rate journalistic sleuth, Deuce Mora. After two agonizing investigations – one of which won her a Pulitzer Prize, the other of which forced her to kill a man – she claims she’s sworn off action-packed chases that cause nightmares. Still…from the moment she hears the earliest details of the first fire, her detective-instincts say the pieces don’t fit, and every other instinct tells the hard-hitting reporter she can’t walk away from the story – even though she knows she’ll regret it.

As a series of deadly fires destroys landmarks first, then occupied structures, the body count rises by scores and the city is gripped by terror at Christmastime, adding lost revenue to property damage in the hundreds of millions. Whole blocks of Chicago real estate are falling to an arsonist, but no one knows why and everyone suspects the worst – terrorism.

After the initial tip from the lead arson investigator (aka her boyfriend), Deuce is on her own to solve the mystery. Their relationship could endanger his reputation and his job if he’s even suspected of leaking information to her, so they’ve called a temporary halt. But she’s not exactly lacking for company – her old adversary, FBI agent Colter, has a tail on her, and Colter himself keeps popping out of the shadows. His presence at the crime scene and, even more revealingly, that of an NSA agent point to the suspicion of jihadist terrorism. But no terrorist group has claimed the mayhem.

Heller’s chilling, diabolical plot promises fans of hard-boiled mysteries a substantial feast to sink their teeth into and a knock-your-socks-off ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Not Me (A Camille Grace FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








In this new series by #1 bestselling—and critically-acclaimed—mystery and suspense author Kate Bold, Camille Grace, a rising star in the FBI’s BAU unit, is dispatched to the one place she vowed to never return: the deep South. A string of murders by a suspected serial killer outside New Orleans forces Camille to face her Creole roots, her tortured past, estranged family—and her buried secrets.

“Phenomenal debut with a huge creep factor… So many twists and turns, you’ll have no idea who the next victim will be. If you love a thriller that will keep you awake well into the night, this book is for you.”
—Reader review for Let Me Go
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Camille’s frustrations mount as she struggles to connect with her newly-assigned partner and as clues don’t add up. To make matters worse, Camille is haunted by memories of her sister’s disappearance years ago—and this new killer’s victims seem to fit the same description.

Could it be the same killer?

Camille knows she must enter this killer’s twisted mind if she has any hope of stopping him in time.

But will he take her down with him?

A riveting psychological crime thriller full of mystery and suspense, the CAMILLE GRACE mystery series will make you fall in love with a brilliant new female protagonist. Packed with twists and turns, her story will keep you flipping pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cause: A Deep Conspiracy Thriller*




  








Having remained successfully hidden for nearly a hundred years, a massive conspiracy plots to tear the union apart. Now, one determined FBI agent and four college students must stop them.

Genius physicist Dr. Rick Donnelly commits treason when he steals cutting edge anti-gravity technology from Area 51. But when he places it into the hands of his employers, The Cause, he sets in motion a devastating plan that will plunge the entire country into chaos – or worse – a second civil war. The unimaginable power of gravity wave propulsion, unleashed in the form of an invulnerable aircraft, will allow The Cause to trigger its shocking gambit for ultimate power.

Led by the world’s foremost hunter of illegal weapons of mass destruction, Frank Deal, the FBI launches a nationwide manhunt for Donnelly and the crucial technology. Scrambling for leads, Deal finds himself in the small university town of Banebridge, Alabama, where he meets student Michael King and three of his friends who have uncovered evidence that a secret society on campus – The Tyros – is much more than it appears. The amateur sleuths’ information provides Deal with his only clue to locating Donnelly and the gravity wave plane. With their final goal in jeopardy, The Cause orders its best assassin to stop Deal – and his young informants.

The startling connections between The Cause, The Tyros, and Donnelly pull Deal and the four university students squarely into the center of a conflict that could destroy The United States of America and change the balance of power in the world forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wolf Deception: The Cause Book II*




  








A long-lost nuclear weapon in the hands of one man could annihilate a city. In the hands of The Cause, it could destroy the world’s economy – or ignite nuclear war. Stopping the unthinkable falls to Special Agent Frank Deal and his unique team of WMD hunters.

The massive nuclear bomb rested half-buried in the sand, its black casing still bearing the faint image of its previous owner – USAF. The bomb vanished sixty years ago into the waters just off the Georgia coast after a mid-air collision. Now, two skinny kids and their unscrupulous pawnbroker father stand at the edge of the Atlantic Ocean looking at a monster capable of incinerating an entire city. The weapon should be returned to the military.

But that isn’t going to happen.

After ruthlessly acquiring the bomb, former Texas governor Margie Franks and the rest of the secret society known as The Cause hatch a plan to destabilize and control the market for key natural resources. Not hindered by morality or humanity, the cabal of billionaires will use anything and anyone to advance their pursuit of wealth and global influence.

At the request of MI5 Director Sir Gregory Fender, Special Agent Frank Deal and his expert team fly to London to investigate a terrorist threat of historic proportion. With the legendary terrorist leader, the Wolf, controlling the next generation of technically savvy fanatics, Deal receives intelligence pointing to Oxford University as the epicenter of radical activity. To avoid alerting any terrorists operating within the university, Deal calls on his most unique asset – four American college sophomores – to go undercover as international students. Michael King and his three friends’ discovery of new long-range drones, capable of delivering heavy payloads anywhere in the British Isles, sparks the possibility of multiple surprise terrorist attacks. Maybe even nuclear.

Entangled in a web of treachery and deceit, Deal must first discover whoever lies behind the threat or the world may once again feel the full effect of nuclear hellfire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/14/22.

Currently Free.

*Life After Death - A Guardsman's Tale*




  







As a young boy, I was engulfed by the romanticism associated with warfare and was destined for a career within the Infantry, but I was never prepared for what comes after and the hidden wounds of warfare that always seem to remain. In the 1990s, the British Army was world-renowned as being 'The Best', yet, when it came to the welfare of its soldiers, this was far from the case. Our behavioural conditioning had been perfected, and we were trained to dehumanise and kill the enemy without question or hesitation, but what are the long-term psychological effects of such methods? This is an honest account of my generation of war-fighters, a group of soldiers who progressed from operations in Northern Ireland and the Balkans to the high-intensity attrition battles in Iraq and Afghanistan. We witnessed genocide first-hand in Kosovo, went to war in Iraq, then stood toe-to-toe with the Taliban - this is a Guardsman's Tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Zero Day Threat: A space opera adventure (The Ungovernable Book 1) *




  








"Spectacular and thrilling! Olson's debut novel is filled with compelling characters and endless excitement." -SD Simper, author of the Fallen Gods series
She’s lost her ship, lost her job, lost her reputation, and is on the run from the law. 
Jez is a damn good pilot, and she’s always worked alone. Until she got picked up for smuggling, that is. Now she’s an ex-con and ex-employed, and there are plenty of people with old scores to settle. So when a mysterious stranger in a battered pilot's coat comes to her with an offer that sounds too good to be true, she reluctantly agrees to listen.

All she has to do is fly one little job.
Four ex-convicts. One charismatic mastermind. And the most dangerous heist the System has ever seen.

Firefly meets Ocean’s Eleven in R.M. Olson’s fast-paced, kick-ass, wickedly fun space opera series, The Ungovernable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Resurgence (Demon Spring Book 1)*




  








From bestselling author S. Usher Evans comes a brilliant urban fantasy series about a demon hunter struggling to reclaim the man he once was and the demon who might just save him. Fans of Jim Butcher and Kim Harrison will enjoy this unique take on overcoming demons - both real and imagined.

Demons are real - and walk amongst us every day. At the International Coalition for Demon Management, agent Jack Grenard knows this better than most. The scion of a demon hunting family, his career was on an upward trajectory until demons brutally murdered his wife. Three years later, he's restarting his life in Atlanta with his partner Cam, dealing with low-level demonic lords and keeping the peace. But looming in the distance is Demon Spring, the breaking of the barrier between our world and the demonic one that occurs every four years. No one knows when or where it will occur exactly, but the unlucky city will be ravaged for a fortnight by monsters and mayhem.

Jack has it on good authority that the schism will occur far from Atlanta - that is, until he comes across a human-saving demon who seems to be keeping a secret. She's enigmatic and dangerous, but Jack is inexplicably drawn to her. But as the days tick closer to Demon Spring, Jack wonders if she's simply a distraction or something much more deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sinister: Unhallowed (Black Ops Paranormal Police Department Book 1) *




  








They thought they could destroy House Sinister for good, but they weren’t expecting Evangeline...
Evangeline was living a great life in the Badlands as a Guard at House Sinister, but her world is shattered when three rival Houses attack. She's forced to watch as her mentor and father figure is slaughtered.

His dying command: The House must survive at all costs.

She escapes to the upperworld, landing her in the middle of Los Angeles, where she possesses the body of a wealthy philanthropist.

Nice.

Too bad she catches the eye of the Black Ops Paranormal Police Department. In exchange for keeping her identity a secret, she agrees to work for the undercover organization.

Lovely.

There are killers hunting for her, and the PPD is putting her life on the line daily, but rage is on her side. All she has to do is survive one year and then she can bring honor back to House Sinister. Besides, it'll give her the chance to kill a handful of the vicious bastards, and that's a perk she'll gladly embrace.

When that year is up, though, Evangeline will return to the Badlands with her two best friends: Pain and Death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Coffee & Corpses: A Clean Christian Small Town Cozy Mystery with Coffee & Romance (Connie Cafe Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








God, Coffee, Small Town Murder

In the small town of Coffee Creek, things move pretty slow.
But when Connie Cafe finds the best golfer in town dead in a water hazard, suddenly, life in the Creek is anything but...

This is the first book in The Connie Cafe Mystery Series -- a perfect series for lovers of clean Christian small town mysteries that feature coffee and an amateur sleuth who’s in way over her head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Soured Engagement (Delilah LaRue Book 1) *




  








Delilah LaRue is a jinx.

At least, that's what her friends think. After years of crimes a little too close for comfort, this part-time sleuth has earned a terrible reputation: invite her to dinner at your peril.

Shut out from an engagement party, Delilah is forced to rely on backup. But will she be able to prevent a murder at arm's length?

"Till death do us part" may come sooner than later.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death in a Stately Home: An English Village Murder Mystery (Murder on Location Book 3) *




  








*Good houseguests don’t get accused of murder…*
Kate Sharp loves the perks of her location scout profession. When she fills in for a researcher at a Regency-themed English house party, she’s looking forward to indulging in the posh atmosphere of tea on the lawn and elegant candlelight dinners, but when a guest is murdered in a locked room, Kate becomes the prime suspect.
As she turns her attention to the guests, the staff, and the owners, Kate must unlock the mystery and uncover the murderer before she’s arrested for a crime she didn’t commit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Carter Devereux Mystery Thrillers*




  








All four books in the Carter Devereux Mysteries series!

Nothing New Under the Sun

Carter’s research and exploration into this history takes him to South America, India, and the Middle East, where he makes mind-boggling discoveries which challenge our entire view of human history. And before long, Carter finds himself with not only a large number of critics from across the world, but also a number of ardent followers.

Through the ages kings, rulers, power seekers and governments, have been trying secretly, and sometimes not so secretly, to get their hands on artifacts believed to have immense power. Examples include the Holy Grail, the Ark of the Covenant, Bachal Isu – the staff of Moses, carried by David, and the King of Kings, Jesus Christ, the Spear of Destiny, the time machine “the glock” created by the Germans during WWII, and ancient lost cities with hidden fortunes of gold and artifacts with unimaginable powers.

There is a no shortage of unscrupulous, power hungry people who will do anything, including kill, to possess these relics- if they exist.

Most frightening of them all are the ancient texts that speak of earth’s destruction by nuclear weapons thousands of years ago.

Do those nuclear weapons still exist?

If so where are they?

Can Carter Devereux discover them before anyone else can?

The Wolves of Freydis

Carter Devereux’s idyllic world had been shattered and catapulted into chaos, and with it, the fate of humanity itself.

With a traitor in their midst who seems to stay one step ahead of them, it is a race against time for Carter Devereux and a team of Special Forces operators who must fight evils never before encountered.

Can they uncover the traitor, free the captives from an unknown location, and stop the evil from sweeping in and changing the world as we know it?

The Alboran Codex

In the year 106 AD, when the Roman legions marched on their capital at Petra, the Nabateans surrendered their empire to the Romans, without a fight, and according to historians ceased to exist.

But very few knew that the Nabateans didn't cease to exist, they just stayed out of sight for more than 1,900 years, and now they are on the verge of implementing their final plan.

Carter Devereux, with his knowledge of the City of the Giants and their library in the Egyptian desert is the only obstacle in the way to achieve their goals.

Therefore, the order of the Council of the Covenant of Nabatea is clear; “We MUST have that information. All of it. Move in on Carter Devereux… and get it at all costs, up to and including the killing of everyone….”

The Nabatean Secret

Sentries at the Main Gate of Patch Barracks had turned away the last of the local Fasching revelers an hour or so before, laughingly joking with them that the Barracks were too quiet for their parties. A few soldiers, somewhat worse for wear after joining the locals for the opening night of Germany’s “Fifth Season”, straggled in around midnight. They were cheerfully waved through the gate by the envious guards, who had pulled duty that night and didn’t get to celebrate.

Since then, the night had been still, only the night sounds typical of the region breaking the silence. The cell and radio tower behind the thick trees was lit by an eerie glow from the remains of the Fasching bonfire a few miles away. It would be six long hours until sunrise and their relief.

The peace of the night lulled them to silence.

Behind them, an eerie blue-white blinding flash bloomed. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Searching for Faith (Carissa Jones Crime Thriller) *




  








*A young girl goes missing and her kidnapper is about ready to snap... again...*


A missing child.
A gifted psychic.
A serial killer on the hunt.

When a seven-year-old girl goes missing near Two Harbors, Minnesota, psychic Carissa Jones offers to help locate her. Desperate to find the child, and with no real leads, the local authorities agree to pull her into the case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Girl on Gander Green Lane: A chilling psychological thriller with a twist. *




  








When a perfect marriage, the perfect husband and perfect life is nothing but an illusion.

Sarah Standon is living the dream, at least that’s what everyone tells her.
She is the wife of a successful solicitor who looks like a movie star.
They live a Stepford existence and appear to have it all.

Then one fateful night everything changes.

A terrible accident leaves Sarah alone to deal with a situation so frightening she starts to question her grip on reality.
Her perfect life has been exposed as the lie it always was and she loses everything.

She thought that was the worst that could happen. She was wrong.

*Warning there is a strong theme of domestic violence in this book that may trigger some readers.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Public Service *




  








In Canada’s capital, someone is brutally murdering Public Service employees.

Detective Inspector William Stapleton, a veteran homicide detective, is sure he knows who the murderer is, but knowing is one thing, while proving it, is another.

As Stapleton battles with his prime suspect who has alibis, ‘convenient’ evidence mounts against another who has none.

Can Stapleton unravel the lies and deceit to break the alibis and take a serial killer off the streets or will an innocent man pay the price?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One Night in Tehran: A Titus Ray Thriller *




  








CIA operative Titus Ray is searching for answers.
Meanwhile, an assassin is searching for him.
Learning the truth . . .
Veteran CIA officer Titus Ray--on the run from the Iranian secret police--finds shelter with a group of Iranian Christians in Tehran. While urging him to become a believer in Jesus Christ, they manage to smuggle Titus out of Iran to freedom in Turkey.

Dealing with the past . . .
Returning to the States, he discovers his Iranian mission failed because of political infighting within the Agency. After Titus delivers a scathing indictment against the Deputy Director of Operations, he's forced to take a year's medical leave in Oklahoma.

Facing the future . . .
Before leaving Langley, Titus learns he's been targeted by a Hezbollah assassin hired by the Iranians. Now, while trying to figure out what it means to be a follower of Christ, he must decide if the Iranian couple he meets in Norman, Oklahoma has ties to the man who's trying to kill him, and if Nikki Saxon, a local detective with an intriguing past, can be trusted with his secrets.

· Can a man trained to lie and deceive live a life of faith?

· Should he trust the beautiful young detective with his secrets?

· Was the bullet that killed his friend meant for him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Terror In New York (The Unleashed Series Book 1) *




  








From REMINGTON KANE, the author of the TANNER Series, comes a new level of thrills.
TERROR IN NEW YORK - Book One in the Unleashed Series

IN THE FUTURE, THE POLICE DON'T UPHOLD THE LAW—THEY UNLEASH IT!

Brock Harper—the leader of an anti-terrorist task force—finds himself being tested as an unprecedented wave of terrorism sweeps across New York City.
As the attacks escalate, Brock and his unit are targeted for death.
With hundreds of lives in the balance, Brock is forced to do the unthinkable to end the terror. By doing so, he sacrifices a piece of his soul.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Victorious Blood: Will Show You What Happened In Karbala Thirteen Hundred Years Before.*




  







The Victorious Blood portrays a bloody epic which is over thirteen hundred years old. It took place in Karbala, a small town on the bank of the Euphrates river in Iraq. It was between the grandson of the prophet of Islam, al-Hussain bin Ali, who commanded an army that did not exceed a hundred warriors. And Yazid bin Mu'awiyah, the son of the founder of the Umayyad state. His army consisted of thirty thousand soldiers under the command of Omar bin Saad. In The Victorious Blood, you will be taken into the heat of the battle itself and there you will learn about the reasons for the epic struggle and the historic consequences which followed it. You will be a historical tourist traveling back in time thirteen hundred years and vividly witness the war techniques, political tricks, and the lifestyle of that era. You will visit the palaces' reception rooms, personal homes, and public squares in Damascus, Kufa, and the Arabian Peninsula. You will observe historical characters and their involvement in a high stakes conflicts filled with language of ancient conspiracy, subterfuge, alliance, and betrayal, often ending in death for one of the combatants involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Century of War Against Germany: An essay on the true causes of World War I and World War II. *




  








An old popular saying goes that the first casualty of war is truth. Or that the "official historiography" is always the "historiography of the rulers". The two world wars are no exception: that World War I and the Treaty of Versailles were essential factors in Hitler's seizure of power is undisputed, but the fact that remains mostly unmentioned is that not only was Germany not "solely to blame" for this first war, but that the Allies had been pursuing the goal of waging war against Germany since the beginning of the 20th century. The defeated Germany was treated with disproportionate harshness, driving the impoverished and desperate Germans into the arms of Hitler. Then, with World War II, came the worst tragedy in German history: massive bombings, expulsions and famines took the lives of millions of people. The extent of the atrocities that befell the Germans at that time is seldom accurately described in the official historiography, which is based on Germany's sole guilt for World War II. Probably in order to prevent the crumbling of the myth, which serves as an instrument of government, that the Germans were the sole "perpetrator nation" of that era.
In war the first victim is the truth and the propaganda of the victors becomes the historiography of the defeated.

In all societies there are incontrovertible pillars of the "truth", scientifically "proven", socially recognized, therefore "obvious" and serving as a basis for the world view of the individual. One of these pillars of truth is the exclusive guilt of the Germans in the two world wars. For the German people it's the basis of their identity, of their self-image, even of their existence. German guilt is considered an "obvious fact". However, if the winner writes history, these "generally accessible sources" come from its pen and the "official announcements" bear its stamp! What this circumstance has meant for the German people for 100 years can hardly be comprehended in its scope and extent and is unimaginable as to its tragedy.

In this document I compare the view of history taught in textbooks and disseminated by politics and the media with the officially accessible sources. Even those who doubt the official historiography might be surprised at how much the picture conveyed to us deviates from the actual events and background by simply misrepresenting, distorting or omitting important facts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sappers' War: 12th Field Company Royal Canadian Engineers, Oct 1943 to Sept 1945 *




  








What follows is a review of the history of the 12th Field Company, Royal Canadian Engineers, primarily relating to the time that the company was in the Italian and Northwestern European theatres during World War II. Though the book focuses on the experiences of a particular company of Canadian military engineers, it also discusses some of the wider issues of the second world war and how it affected the people who lived through the era, civilian and military. Among those are my father (a sapper or military engineer) and mother (a war worker in wartime Britain and ultimately a war bride).

Thus, this is meant to be an informal and unofficial history of the company, written by an interested party in an effort to understand what these men went through during this period, and how that experience affected them and other people who lived through the war. The military aspects of the company's history are there (e.g. fighting, building bridges, detecting mines, maintaining routes), as are the cultural factors that influenced them and their times (e.g. the movies that they watched, the drinking they did, the many diseases they faced, their interactions with the Italian, British and other civilians that they lived among, their worries for the future). Some focus on life on the British home front is also given, via the experiences of my mother and her family.

Since many people had family and relations that lived during this time, it is my hope that the account will be of general interest to them, and to any that have a particular interest in this critical interval in history. Also, though the text relates specifically to Canadian sappers, I believe that many of the experiences will be common to the soldiers and loved ones of other nations who lived through the war, especially Americans and those from Britain and the British Commonwealth.

The primary sources of this document are the 12th Field Company War Diaries and related orders, with some material from The History of the Corps of Royal Canadian Engineers, Volume 2 as well as various official histories by the Department of National Defence. Various other published sources are used as well, especially when discussing the wider issues of the war or the army experience (e.g. Churchill’s history of the war) , or conversely when relating very specific episodes of the war (e.g. Popski’s Private Army in late 1944). Personal accounts of my father’s or mother’s stories also augment the narrative. I have tried to fit those in during appropriate time periods, though some stories are more general and have therefore don’t necessarily relate to the time period being discussed. Nonetheless, they do help capture the essence of “being there” during the war years.

The War Diary is a day by day account of the primary activities of a given unit, as recorded by personnel in the headquarters staff of that unit, and signed off by the commander of the unit. As such, it is an official record, though the writers often brought a bit of their own character into the document. Naturally, as a relatively brief document it can’t hope to capture the complexity of the individual stories of 280 or so men, so the family lore generally has no corresponding entry in the War Diary, though there are sometimes tantalizing hints and near-verifications of these personal accounts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/15/22.

Currently Free.

*My Combat Story: One Vet's Time in Afghanistan *




  







Thank you for considering my book. I'm Capt. (Ret.) Christian Saulnier and I deployed to Southern Afghanistan. I spent eight months on a tour which changed my life forever. This is simply my story transcribed from my personal diary. I was responsible for the artillery fire while I patrolled the area with my Infantry Company. This is not meant to be an "action story" but a true representation of a soldier deployed on operations. This story shows what life is like on a combat deployment. This is a very candid and personal view of war. It's not perfect but it's my story and I would love to share it with you. Anyone who wants the free PDF can email me _(see email info on book link)_.


----------



## LDB

MI 2 AZ said:


> *The Sappers' War: 12th Field Company Royal Canadian Engineers, Oct 1943 to Sept 1945 *
> View attachment 26840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a review of the history of the 12th Field Company, Royal Canadian Engineers, primarily relating to the time that the company was in the Italian and Northwestern European theatres during World War II. Though the book focuses on the experiences of a particular company of Canadian military engineers, it also discusses some of the wider issues of the second world war and how it affected the people who lived through the era, civilian and military. Among those are my father (a sapper or military engineer) and mother (a war worker in wartime Britain and ultimately a war bride).
> 
> Thus, this is meant to be an informal and unofficial history of the company, written by an interested party in an effort to understand what these men went through during this period, and how that experience affected them and other people who lived through the war. The military aspects of the company's history are there (e.g. fighting, building bridges, detecting mines, maintaining routes), as are the cultural factors that influenced them and their times (e.g. the movies that they watched, the drinking they did, the many diseases they faced, their interactions with the Italian, British and other civilians that they lived among, their worries for the future). Some focus on life on the British home front is also given, via the experiences of my mother and her family.
> 
> Since many people had family and relations that lived during this time, it is my hope that the account will be of general interest to them, and to any that have a particular interest in this critical interval in history. Also, though the text relates specifically to Canadian sappers, I believe that many of the experiences will be common to the soldiers and loved ones of other nations who lived through the war, especially Americans and those from Britain and the British Commonwealth.
> 
> The primary sources of this document are the 12th Field Company War Diaries and related orders, with some material from The History of the Corps of Royal Canadian Engineers, Volume 2 as well as various official histories by the Department of National Defence. Various other published sources are used as well, especially when discussing the wider issues of the war or the army experience (e.g. Churchill’s history of the war) , or conversely when relating very specific episodes of the war (e.g. Popski’s Private Army in late 1944). Personal accounts of my father’s or mother’s stories also augment the narrative. I have tried to fit those in during appropriate time periods, though some stories are more general and have therefore don’t necessarily relate to the time period being discussed. Nonetheless, they do help capture the essence of “being there” during the war years.
> 
> The War Diary is a day by day account of the primary activities of a given unit, as recorded by personnel in the headquarters staff of that unit, and signed off by the commander of the unit. As such, it is an official record, though the writers often brought a bit of their own character into the document. Naturally, as a relatively brief document it can’t hope to capture the complexity of the individual stories of 280 or so men, so the family lore generally has no corresponding entry in the War Diary, though there are sometimes tantalizing hints and near-verifications of these personal accounts.


Very interesting looking but comes up $3.99 not free. Still a good buy but FYI.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

LDB said:


> Very interesting looking but comes up $3.99 not free. Still a good buy but FYI.


Yeah, I hate when that happens, but as noted on the first post of this thread, Amazon will change the prices at any time. I have found books that were on sale, put the book link tabs on hold while I continue to search for other books, and by the time I got to posting (an hour or two later?) they were no longer on sale, so those were not posted. This particular book in your quote, I happened to click Buy after I posted the link and my receipt shows it was free, so Amazon changed the price some time after that.

Amazon seems to put books on sale around midnight or early morning and those books may only be on sale for anywhere from a couple of hours to a couple of days, so if you look the next day, many are no longer on sale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/16/22.

Currently Free.

*Shadow Captain (Star Master Book 1)*



  








His one chance to escape slavery could trap his brother in a terrible fate!

Jetay has been on the run with his brother for a long time, hiding his psychic powers from the evil Red Knights. Living as a slave on a star freighter, Jetay dreams of freeing himself and his brother, and of wielding his powers openly.

On a frontier planet, Lady Lanati of the Partisan Alliance seeks his help for a secret mission. It will take him across the stars to the edge of a black hole, with a Red Knight chasing him every step of the way. He might finally get a chance to use his powers for good.

But the price of that chance may be too high, putting his brother in grave danger. Can Jetay save himself and his brother without sacrificing Lanati and her friends? If he can't find a way to save them all, the battle against evil may be over before it begins….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ash: If Guy Ritchie made an alien invasion horror movie it would look like The Ash. (Fright Nights) *




  







You know the drill: mushroom clouds, end of the world, only the clichés survive. This isn't that...
Even on the day of his divorce, Constable Jim Castle just wants to get back to his family, but no one can risk going outside. Not anymore. Worse still, when the fallout starts, Jim is hostage to a gang of armed thieves in a rundown farmhouse. Their plan is simple: wait it out as the radioactive ash piles higher and try not to kill each other. But they don't have to worry about any of that. Because all their assumptions about what caused the end of the world are about to be snatched away - like a body into the ash. 

A blend of The Road meets Alien in the English countryside, The Ash is a breakneck horror ride. Another of Dan Soule's Fright Night tales, where even if one man can face his demons, it still might not be enough. So turn the page and get pulled screaming into... The Ash.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Miss Polly had a Dolly (Emma Frost Book 2) *




  








I guarantee you will not put this book down till you are done. -Amazon review
Miss Polly had a dolly. A beautiful daughter that she called her Baby Doll.

Every day she dressed her in cute outfits and brushed her hair before they went outside to show off to the neighbors.

On the playground, one day, her Baby Doll talked to a boy, and for one unforgivable second, Miss Polly let herself be distracted by a woman telling her how adorable she thought her daughter was.
When Miss Polly finally turned to look at her Baby Doll again, she was gone.
Many years later, Emma Frost hears about the disappearance of the little girl and learns that she is not the only one to have gone missing from Fanoe Island back in the nineties.

As she digs deeper into the story, she soon finds herself entangled in a web of strange and disturbing events.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Declarations (The Indie Retirement Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








An unlikely trio of retirees try to solve a man’s death, his strange will, and the 250-year-old colonial period mystery of the controversial and long-vanished First American Declaration of Independence, actions which–if successful–will change United States history. That is, if they don’t die trying.

Deadly Declarations is a little bit like putting Thomas Jefferson on Paul Revere's horse with North Carolina cornbread in the saddle bag. What a recipe: Mix a North Carolina, Mecklenburg County 1775 mystery with Thomas Jefferson and constitutional history; then throw in a present day retirement home and its quirky characters. You end up with a feast of good reading. Landis Wade has mixed it all together with a writerly touch that will have you licking your chops. Delicious, funny, suspenseful. –Clyde Edgerton, author of Walking Across Egypt and Raney

It’s modern day in the New South City of Charlotte, North Carolina, when three retirees at the Independence Retirement Community, a/k/a The Indie, team up to solve two mysteries related to the death of a 96-year-old resident. Why was his manuscript about the Mecklenburg Declaration of Independence missing when they found his body? And why did his handwritten will dated the day he died disinherit his beloved granddaughter (his only heir), and leave his $50 million fortune to Sue Ellen Parker, the most despised resident at the Indie?

At the urging of Chuck Yeager Alexander, an optimistic soul who loves historical conspiracies, and Harriet Keaton, a former businesswoman with an extreme dislike of Sue Ellen Parker, Craig Travail, a trial lawyer recently ousted from his law firm after 40 years, reluctantly goes to court to challenge the dead man’s will for the granddaughter. This decision sets in motion a series of dangerous events that could lead the threesome to discover the answer to a revolutionary war period mystery that has evaded historians for 250 years.

Deadly Declarations plunges readers into the world of history and retirement, where getting older is a combination of fear, doubt, humor, and new life, and then transports readers to the courtroom and to the Virginia countryside to prove that age is just a number when searching for and finding the truth about the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Creek Killer (Harriet Harper Thriller Book 1) *




  








The police found my body buried by the creek. They used my old name. The name I shed when I was 8. I've been on the run since.

"This book isn’t a page turner, it’s a page burner. I turned the pages so rapidly that the pages would probably caught on fire if it had been a real book and not an eBook." - ★★★★★
What would you do if you read your body had been discovered in a mass grave? How would you prove you weren’t dead?

Jane Smith has been running from danger her whole life. That danger followed her everywhere, leaving a trail of death in its wake. When the mummified bodies of six girls are discovered in the wetlands of Los Angeles, Jane is surprised to learn one of the dead girls bears her name—the name she abandoned twenty-five years ago to go into hiding.

Detective Harriet Harper gets pulled into a case to make or break her career…if it doesn’t end her life. When the burial site of six mummified girls is discovered, Harri joins the task force created to bring justice for the dead girls. Forces outside her control threaten her reputation and her coveted position on the team as the killer sets his sights on her, taunting her to come and find him.

When a witness comes forward with details that take Harri in new directions, she finds herself moving ever closer to the dark center of a decades-old secret, one that many people would prefer to stay hidden. With her career in the balance and her life on the line, Harri forges ahead to bring a serial killer to justice before he kills again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Florentine: the new spy thriller full of action, excitement, and twists you won't see coming - who says thrillers can't be fun? *




  








When Cain retired from the CIA, he moved to Florence, Italy to get away from his past.

He’s had nine years to enjoy fine wine, good food, and the Tuscan countryside.

But now his old boss has tracked him down, and he needs Cain to do one last job.

What starts as a simple trade entangles Cain in a web of secrets involving the mafia, an NSA whistleblower, and his own past.

With the Italian police and international assassins on his trail, he'll have to survive the night to solve the mystery of who wants him dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shadows of Tokyo (Reiko Watanabe/Inspector Aizawa Book 1)*




  








Tokyo, December 1931

As Japan expands its empire in China and unemployment ravages the economy, Police Inspector Kenji Aizawa receives an anonymous call about the imminent assassination of a leading statesman - the aristocratic Baron Onishi. The secret informant is Reiko Watanabe, geisha mistress to the plot's mastermind.

Headstrong and outspoken, Reiko prefers a "modern" life to being a geisha and is horrified that her lover, the American-educated descendant of samurai, Masaru Ryusaki, has become a fascist firebrand. Together with his allies in the Imperial Army, Ryusaki plans to overthrow the civilian government and establish a military dictatorship.

Torn between honor and duty, Reiko and Inspector Aizawa must forge an unlikely alliance in order to protect Baron Onishi, staying one step ahead of Ryusaki and a fanatical Army officer - Lieutenant Hajime Nakajima. All the while, they uncover a shadowy conspiracy that reaches into the upper echelons of government, international finance, and even around the Imperial Throne itself.

Set during the intersection of the Japanese invasion of Manchuria and the Great Depression, Shadows of Tokyo brings the turbulent and dangerous world of prewar Japan to vivid life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Germany's High Seas Fleet in the WW1: Historical Account of Naval Warfare in the WWI *




  







Germany's High Seas Fleet in the World War is a book by Reinhard Scheer, Admiral in the Imperial German Navy, which deals with the campaigns of the famous German Fleet during the First World War. The High Seas Fleet, or Hochseeflotte, was the battle fleet of the German Imperial Navy and saw action during the Great War. In the first part of the book, Scheer deals with the first two years of the War, from the outbreak to the Battle of Jutland (Skagerrak). The second part covers the period from the Battle of the Jutland to the unrestricted U-boat warfare. It describes the Battle of Jutland and its aftermaths leading to the U-boat Campaign. The third and final part of the book deals with the U-boat Campaign, a naval campaign fought by German U-boats against the trade routes of the Allies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/16/22.

Currently Free.

*WAR HEROES OF JAPAN: The Great Battles of WW1 and WW2 *




  








Two devastating wars changed the face of humanity forever. In War Heroes of Japan: The Great Battles of WW1 and WW2, you will discover the crucial role Japan played in these events.
Japan had such a special military force and ideology that led it to become one of the strongest imperial powers of the world. Their efforts had taken them far and wide, but who were the people behind the glorious victories and the terrible massacres?
We leave no stone unturned -- noble fights and war crimes are discussed equally, and no topic is considered taboo.
In War Heroes of Japan: The Great Battles of WW1 and WW2, you will discover:

20+ riveting biographies of Japanese war heroes that led the country down the warpaths -- meet the people behind the glorious victories, and the terrible massacres
The truth about the attack on Pearl Harbor and what led a lot of experts to believe that Japan was forced to start the raid
Controversial and sensitive war events no one talks about -- we’re breaking all the barriers to reveal the hidden historical truth
The historical battles of Japan from the era of modernization until the end of World War 2 -- discover an action-packed historical narrative of some of the most important (and ingenious) military battles
A guide on Japan’s geopolitics that explains its nationalism, expansion, and the relationship between the military and the government
The kind of political relationships that Japan had with its neighbors, and how internal conflicts affected its position in the war
A breakdown of Japan’s military strategies to give you tremendous insight into the country’s military power
And much more ...
If you’re ready to discover the truth about Japan’s involvement in two world wars, then scroll up and click the “Add to Cart” button right now. Get ready to be mind blown by this first book in the series of Japanese War History.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/17/22.

Currently Free.

*The Void Within: The Cluster Saga Book One *




  







The 25th century. Humanity has discovered a new form of energy, the Source, derived from the very basis of life itself. Using this power to travel instantaneously through space, humans have spread through their corner of the galaxy and coalesced into two groups: the Coalition and the Inner Cluster. They are held in an uneasy economic and cultural relationship by their reliance on each other, the Coalition with the technology of the Source and the Inner Cluster with the materials to make it a usable form of energy. When rumors of conquest, political undergrounds, and alien contact threaten this balance of powers, it falls to three individuals to find the truth of the conspiracies swirling through their governments and to stave off a disastrous war. What they find in the process will change the course of humanity forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Time Pedaler (The Time Pedaler Series Book 1) *




  








High School is Tough, but Time Travel is a Trip!

Meet Chant Baker, just an average high school kid who makes an extraordinary discovery, a Time Machine!
A new town, a new school, and new friends, some of which lived 400 years ago!

Join Chant as he travels back in time to meet the famous and the forgotten. There is homework to research, and mysteries to solve! Not to mention his endless imagination.

Can he keep his discovery a secret? Could you? Where would you go first?

History meets tie-dye and tennis shoes in the exciting, science fiction, fantasy, The Time Pedaler. Bring your imagination and see if Chant lands in the destination you would choose along the way!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Gates: An Apocalyptic Horror Novel (Hell on Earth Book 1) *




  







*FIRST BOOK IN THE BESTSELLING HELL ON EARTH SERIES*

"Iain Rob Wright scares the hell out of me!" - J.A. Konrath.

Mankind's extinction is about to begin...

When bizarre, immovable black stones appear across the globe, the world's best scientists are baffled. Where did they come from? What is their purpose? When the stones begin to 'wake up' the answers are worse than anyone could have ever imagined.

As global anarchy erupts, US Coast Guard Guy Granger sets off on a desperate journey across the Atlantic to find his children. Elsewhere, Mina Magar is a journalist forced to photograph horrors she can barely believe, while fading pop star Rick Bastion is forced to fight for his survival despite wishing he was dead. When the enemy finally reveals itself, all seems lost.

An apocalyptic saga inspired by such works as Stephen King's the Stand, Brian Keene's the Rising, and Max Brook's World War Z. You'll never see where the story is heading next, so hold on and enjoy the ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Seashells, Spells & Caramels: A Cozy Witch Mystery *




  








*Twenty-nine-year-old Imogen Banks is hashtag struggling.*
After a disaster ends her career, destroys her home and burns up all the money she’s saved to open her own bakery, she enters a baking contest for an all-or-nothing, last ditch chance at getting her life together.

But when she arrives at the mysterious island off the coast of France, she discovers all the inhabitants of the quaint town are magical and if she wins the contest, she’ll become the next royal baker at the castle on top of the hill. No worries that the last royal baker appears to have been murdered.

And one more small thing– Imogen herself is apparently a witch!

As Imogen struggles to learn new spells, wrangle a snarky magical flame into baking her desserts and try and not burn the whole white tent down in the process, a fellow contestant drops dead with all evidence making Imogen the top suspect.

But she hasn’t only caught the eye of the bumbling and pompous police inspector, who’s doing his best to pin the crime on her. With a hunky medic and a broodingly handsome baker vying for her attention, Imogen’s whipped a little romance into the mix.

But when she discovers ties between the recent murder and the previous royal baker’s death, Imogen’s out to not only clear her name, but figure out which of the cooks has a taste for killing.

Will Imogen tap into her fledgling powers in time to save herself, or will it all prove a recipe for death and disaster?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Buried in the Sand: A Bizzy Devlin Cozy Mystery *




  








Digging up in the past? Watch out for skeletons…

Life is buzzing for Bizzy Devlin, pet photographer. Between her new business, home renovations, and a new tenant, she struggles to find time to train her new love: a Labradoodle puppy.

Her pup’s crusade to dig up her friend’s garden exposes a horrible secret: a set of old human bones. When the body’s identity is revealed, Bizzy’s pal emerges as the prime murder suspect.

She must uncover the truth and find the true killer before her friend loses everything. But when she discovers a secret that puts their friendship in jeopardy, Bizzy wonders who she can trust.

Will her sleuthing lead to another murder? Namely hers?

Enjoy Buried in the Sand, the first book in the Bizzy Devlin Mysteries. Bizzy and her pup are always looking for the perfect photograph but seem to spot murder through the viewfinder instead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Double Fudge Felony: A Small Town Cupcake Cozy Mystery (Cupcake Crimes Series Book 3) *




  








When Charlotte McKay's new friend is accused of murder, she will do anything to solve the crime.

When Charlotte befriends Lisa Swanson, her dreams of owning a cupcake bakery finally begin to come true. But when a body is discovered and all signs point to Lisa being the guilty one, Charlotte doesn't know what to believe.

Murder isn't the only crime that Charlotte uncovers in her quest to clear Lisa's name. When secret sins come to light, soon the plucky citizens in the small town of Sweetwater Falls don't seem quite so innocent anymore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Wrong (A Samantha Church Mystery Book 3) *




  








Nothing is colder than death. Or is it…

In Dead Wrong, the third book in the continuing mystery series featuring reporter Samantha Church, Samantha is back and turns her attention to helping Abby Love, a young funeral home employee who has come to her with claims that the mortuary is involved in illegally harvesting body parts.

Abby claims that funeral home employees and others with access to the recently deceased are profiting from the dead by secretly dismembering corpses, taking tissues, organs and non-organ body parts from knees, spines, bones to skin without the knowledge or consent of family members to sell on the black market.
Setting her initial skepticism aside, Sam and Abby begin an investigation, which soon reveals that trafficking body parts illegally harvested from the dead is, in fact, a thriving and lucrative, underground business driven by a growing demand for human bones and tissue—and is happening at the mortuary where Abby works.

Their undercover investigation exposes a corrupt mortuary, but who is involved in the clandestine operation remains shrouded in ambiguity. Determined to uncover the truth and hunt down those responsible, Sam and Abby continue their pursuit—despite that it leads the pair down a winding and sinister path of malevolence and malice, which ends up having dire consequences for everyone involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lamb to the Slaughter (Serenity's Plain Secrets Book 1) *




  








A well-crafted tale of murder begotten by the collision of two incompatible worlds." -Kirkus Reviews

SOME AMISH COMMUNITIES AREN'T SO COZY

Lamb to the Slaughter, the first book in unputdownable Serenity's Plain Secrets, is the riveting story about the intertwining lives of three unlikely people in an Indiana Amish Community and the devastating results when a rebellious teenage girl is found shot to death in a corn field during the harvest.

Serenity Adams is the newly elected young sheriff in the rural town of Blood Rock, and besides dealing with the threatening behavior of her predecessor, she now has a dead Amish girl on her plate. At first glance, the case seems obvious. The poor girl was probably accidently shot during hunting season, but when the elders of the Amish community, and even the girl’s parents, react with uncaring subdued behavior, Serenity becomes suspicious. As she delves deeper into the secretive community that she grew up beside, she discovers a gruesome crime from the past that may very well be related to the Amish girl’s shooting.

Serenity enlists the help of the handsome bad-boy building contractor, Daniel Bachman. He left the Amish when he was nineteen and has his own dark reasons to help the spunky sheriff solve the crime that the family and friends who shunned him are trying desperately to cover up. Serenity’s persistence leads her to a stunning discovery that not only threatens to destroy her blossoming romance with Daniel, but may even take her life in the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fortuitous Justice (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 13) *




  








WHEN THEY THROW THE BOOK
AT YOU, WHO YOU GONNA CALL?

ANSWER: You’d better call top Minneapolis criminal defense attorney Marc Kadella.

Fixer Burt Chayson had well and truly fixed it this time. About to be charged in a vote-buying scandal, he was overheard declaring that if he went down, he’d take some people with him. Within hours he’s dead, and, at first glance, it looks like a suicide—until incriminating fingerprints are found.

The suspect—and Marc’s client—is realtor Hope Slade, one of a group of law-breaking former Vikings cheerleaders, now known as the Suburban Housewife Hooker Ring. Hope’s had a little bad luck lately—her husband threw her out, her children no longer trust her, and she’s already facing a plethora of other criminal charges. All she needs is a murder rap.

But not only are her fingerprints on the murder weapon but the victim, a client of several of the Housewife Hookers, was last seen with her.

Relying on the SODDI (Some Other Dude Did It) defense that’s worked so well for him before, Marc knows he’ll have no trouble coming up with other suspects. But even if Hope’s not convicted of the murder, she faces RICO, prostitution, and money laundering charges.

And it’s not just Hope. The Grand Jury’s thrown the book at the entire hooker gang, apparently in an attempt to squeeze them for information on much bigger fish – a major local drug wholesaler. Themajor local drug wholesaler. And danger shadows them since some of those people the fixer had planned on taking down with him want to make sure the hookers don’t spill Burt’s pillow talk.

Carstens has outdone himself, laying out an amazingly intricate narrative that leads to a supremely satisfying flashbang! resolution that nobody sees coming – not even Marc.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Music City Murders: Harry James Denton Series Vol. 1-3 (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 7) *




  








WHETHER YOU CALL IT MUSIC CITY,
THE IT CITY, NASHVEGAS, OR CASHVILLE . . .
. . . New York Times Notable Book author and Nashville native Steven Womack brings one of America’s most amazing cities to life in his action-packed, Edgar-award-winning Music City Murders series. Dive into the exciting, seamy, intriguing world of one of America’s most iconic cities and one of mystery’s most endearing series protagonists: down-on-his-luck, ex-newspaper reporter Harry James Denton.
“A deft, atmosphere-rich novel: smart, funny, with a sense of wry heartbreak. Steven Womack’s Nashville stands out—it is a beautifully drawn backdrop”
—James Ellroy. New York Times best-selling author of L.A. Confidential
"In the overcrowded field of private eye fiction, Steven Womack stands head and shoulders above most of the herd."
—Val McDermid, best-selling Scottish crime writer of the Inspector Karen Pirie series

“Womack is right up there with Parker, Jance, and Grafton. He writes a fast-moving, humorous, well-plotted detective story. No psychology like Rendell, no agenda like Cornwell. His Nashville hero, Harry Denton, is colorful and likeable…”
—Joan Benny, Amazon Reviewer

DEAD FOLKS' BLUES (Edgar Allan Poe Award Winner)
Newly licensed P.I. Harry James Denton nearly goes broke before his first case comes in. Unfortunately, it’s the last person he wants to see, his old girlfriend and the first woman to break his heart, Rachel Fletcher. Rachel’s married now, to a rich doctor who’s a compulsive gambler and cheater. When Harry starts investigating the doctor and the doctor winds up dead, Harry’s number one with a bullet on the suspect list.

TORCH TOWN BOOGIE (Shamus Award Nominee)
Harry James Denton is looking for another case—and he gets one when the magnificent mansion across the street from his apartment is consumed in a suspicious fire. The blaze has all the scorch marks of the East Nashville Arsonist, a phantom firebug whose burning desire seems to be driving gentrifiers out of Harry's funky, rundown neighborhood. This time, though, the modus operandi includes murder.

WAY PAST DEAD (Shamus Award Nominee)
When rising country music singer Rebecca Gibson is found beaten to death, a heap of damning evidence points to her ex-husband—and Harry's pal—Slim Gibson. Harry discovers the dark history of a marriage made somewhere south of Heaven, somewhere deep in the cutthroat heart of the country music business, where deceit, betrayal, passion and vengeance are not only sung about... they're lived and died.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nobody's Chain Lays Straight: A Harry James Denton Novel (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 4) *




  








*WHEN THE BUCKLE OF THE BIBLE BELT GETS UNDONE...*

Nashville P.I. Harry James Denton always suspected there was a seamy, dark underbelly to the bright lights and rhinestone glitz of Music City. But until he's hired by an aristocratic, old-monied Belle Meade family to find their runaway daughter, he had no idea of just how sleazy and smarmy the It City could be...

Stacey Jameson is troubled, drug-addled, and haunted by a history of family abuse and secrets. To say she's hooked in with the wrong crowd is an understatement of deadly proportions. When Harry goes after her, the pursuit takes them both into darker places than either of them have ever seen.

This fourth installment of Womack's award-winning, best-selling Music City Murders series was nominated for both the Shamus and Anthony Awards.

Nobody's Chain Lays Straight holds a place somewhere between Roman Polanski's Chinatown and Raymond Chandler's The Big Sleep.

This heart-pounding, twist-and-turns suspense thriller is guaranteed to keep you up at night. Be prepared to lose a little sleep as you join Harry James Denton as he does a deep dive into the dark underbelly of one of America's favorite and most unique cities in Nobody's Chain Lays Straight.

"A memorable, mean-streets tale."--Alfred Hitchcock Mystery Magazine


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Caught You (A Rylie Wolf FBI Suspense Thriller—Book Two) *




  








On a notorious stretch of highway rife with serial killers, new victims are appearing, their cars crashed off the road by a reckless killer, their bodies missing. What madness drives this serial killer? And can FBI Special Agent Rylie Wolf uncover the pattern and catch him before he disappears for good?

“Molly Black has written a taut thriller that will keep you on the edge of your seat… I absolutely loved this book and can’t wait to read the next!”
—Reader review for Girl One: Murder

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
In CAUGHT YOU (A Rylie Wolf FBI Suspense Thriller—Book Two), Rylie, still haunted by a near miss with a murderer during her childhood, tries to avoid facing her past, while hunting down this new killer. When the case leads her down an endless rabbit hole, she’s forced to look for answers in unlikely places, even turning to people she hoped to never speak to again.

But she can’t open up to her partner about what happened—and the clock is ticking before this killer strikes again.

In a high-stakes game of cat-and-mouse, can Rylie battle her demons and piece together the answers in time?

Or will her demons drive her over the edge?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/17/22.

Currently Free.

*Vengeance: John Hayes #1 (A John Hayes Thriller) *




  








When expat John Hayes' wife is brutally attacked while on a posting in India, he's forced to take matters into his own hands.

John Hayes’ life is perfect. He has a dream job in an exotic land, his career path is on an upward trajectory and at home he has a beautiful wife whom he loves with all his heart.

But one horrible day a brutal incident tears this all away from him and his life is destroyed.

He doesn’t know who is to blame, he doesn’t know what to do, and the police fail to help.

He's faced with a choice. Should he accept things and move on with his life or take action and do what the authorities won’t do for him?

What would you do?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Scraps of Paper (Spookie Town Murder Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Abigail Sutton's beloved husband walks out one night, doesn't return, and two years later is found dead, a victim of an earlier crime. It's made her sympathetic to the missing and their families.

Starting her new life, Abigail moves to a small town and buys a fixer-upper house left empty when old Edna Summers died. Once it was also home to Edna's younger sister, Emily, and her two children, Jenny and Christopher, who, people believe, drove away one night, thirty years ago, and just never came back.

But in renovating the house Abigail finds scraps of paper hidden behind baseboards and tucked beneath the porch that hint the three could have been victims of foul play.

Then she finds their graves hidden in the woods behind the house and with the help of the eccentric townspeople and ex-homicide detective, Frank Lester, she discovers the three were murdered. Then she and Frank try to uncover who killed them and why...but in the process awaken the ire of the murderer. ***


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Lunar Deception (The Moon Colony Series Book 1) *




  








In a future where mutants are the enemy, Alya must risk her secret being discovered to save her friends.

Alya has anxiety issues. Well, so do a lot of people. But not everyone explodes their enemies when they lose control...

Alya is a Geep, a mutant. Her genes were contaminated by an accident on the moon. This gives her extraordinary powers, but it also makes her a threat. Determined to discover the secret of the contamination, Alya takes a position in the Lunar University. Unfortunately, the Continuum controls the moon, and it doesn’t like Geeps. There’s nothing the organisation would like better than to wipe out Alya’s people completely. But Alya is not about to let that happen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wanderer's Escape (Wanderer's Odyssey Book 1) *




  








*The Empire will kill him for stealing this ship… but they have to catch it first!*

To the Empire the Wanderer was just another booby-trapped ship to claim, and Jess was just another worthless slave who could be sacrificed in the process.

Things didn’t go to plan. Jess survived the dangers, and when he sat in the pilot’s chair the ancient ship came to life for the first time in centuries.

Acting on instinct Jess seized the chance, firing up the engines and fleeing the Imperial forces.

Now Jess and the ancient self-aware ship are on the run, their freedom and their very existence on the line.
The smart thing to do would be to run like hell and never stop, but Jess finds he can’t ignore pleas for help from those in danger. With the powerful Wanderer at his command he can truly make a difference… but at what cost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Scharlette Doesn't Matter and Goes Time Travelling (Scharlette Day Book 1) *




  








Ever since Scharlette’s parents gave her a name no one can pronounce, she’s been stuck in a bit of a rut. She hates her job in airport security, making people take their belts off before they fly to exotic locations she can only dream about. She owns a small apartment with large repayments, drinks bargain bin red on a couch that swallows gym memberships, and misses her little sister – lost to an exploding sandwich press, ten years ago.

Scharlette fears she might live her whole life without doing anything or mattering to anyone. Still, it comes as quite a surprise when a handsome time traveller arrives from the future and tells her she is correct – that, according to his records, she doesn’t matter at all.

Scharlette doesn’t think this news is too wonderful, but as she soon learns – given she was to have no impact on the timeline whatsoever, she is free to blast off into outer space, and have amazing adventures with heedless abandon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Umbrella Man (Umbrella Man Series Book 1) *




  








In your dream, no one can hear you scream.

When the body of the teenage boy, Julian Long, is discovered in the Green Swamps of Florida, the citizens of Bushlake know the city will never be the same again. Julian was popular, loved by all, and the circumstances of his death are more than strange.

What secrets is the boy in the swamps hiding?

Stephanie Boulder has returned to the town after fifteen years to take care of her grandmother, who is terminally ill. She writes for the local paper and as soon as she starts digging into the story of Julian Long, she discovers secrets deep within the town’s history. Secrets so cruel, so profoundly buried, uncovering them will put her life in grave danger.

What if dreams weren’t just dreams? Would you dare to sleep again?

Desperate for answers, Stephanie embarks on a journey that spans beyond her beliefs, heading towards a terrifying nightmare, trying to figure out who the Umbrella Man is.

Umbrella Man is a page-turning supernatural thriller from the Queen of Scream, Willow Rose. It is fast paced and packed with suspense. This is one book you don’t want to miss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Many Lives of Ivy Wells: A Time Travel Thriller (Ivy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








Dying is simple. Coming back is when things get interesting.

Ivy Wells never wanted to die. When she does, she thinks it's all over. It isn't.

When the 30 year old mother of two wakes up as a 12 year old, she has to navigate her life all over again. And she remembers everything, including the serial killer who is terrorizing her small town.

Over several lifetimes, Ivy battles to save herself, her friends, and even her own children from the vicious killer.

Follow Ivy Wells in a desperate race through time as she tries to outwit the person that is killing her over and over.

What would you do if a serial killer was tracking you through time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Big Blind: A hilarious and spicy mystery adventure (Nadia Wolf Book 1) *




  








*It’s all fun and games until someone gets murdered.*

Nadia Wolf has one wish: Win the World Poker Tournament and collect the one-million dollar prize. Beating Caleb, who challenges her poker career, wouldn't hurt either.
However, the tournament goes sideways when someone is murdered, and the prize money disappears in front of a live audience. Not one witness sees where the money went nor who killed the victim.
In a twist of fate, Nadia teams up with the casino’s sinfully handsome CEO in an attempt to find the missing prize and to solve a perilous mystery that plagues the casino. With Greyson’s overwhelming allure, Nadia has to keep her head in the game and her hands to herself.
With Caleb and Greyson claiming a stake; Nadia’s career, life, and heart will never be the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Jeri Howard Anthology: Books 10-13 (The Jeri Howard Anthology Series Book 4) *




  








Vol. 10-13 of the AWARD-WINNING Jeri Howard Murder Mystery Series now comes in a handsome box set at an even more appealing price! "Dawson keeps suspense and interest at high pitch." -Publishers Weekly

If you love female sleuths like Sue Grafton’s Kinsey Millhone, Linda Barnes’ Carlotta Carlyle and Marcia Muller’s Sharon McCone, Jeri Howard will be your next favorite character — a shrewd, savvy PI who dominates any case that comes her way.

“Dawson writes believable dialogue, creates quickly realized and appealing characters and has a particularly nice atmospheric touch.”-San Francisco Examiner

BIT PLAYER

MURDER MAKES A COMEBACK – READY FOR ITS CLOSEUP! Was Jeri Howard’s grandmother a murder suspect? The Oakland private investigator has a chance encounter in a movie memorabilia shop. Now she's on a quest to find the truth about her grandmother, actress Jerusha Layne, and the 1941 murder of a British expatriate actor, shot dead in his Hollywood bungalow.

COLD TRAIL

THE MORGUE. THE LAST PLACE JERI HOWARD WANTS TO BE – ESPECIALLY IF THE BODY IS THAT OF HER KID BROTHER. Missing is not a word Jeri wants to hear about her brother Brian. He’s been gone four days. And that body in the morgue? It was found on a burned-out boat - along with Brian’s MedicAlert bracelet. The trail is getting cold.

WATER SIGNS

OAKLAND. A CITY SHAPED BY WATER, MONEY, GREED – AND MURDER. Jeri Howard worked at an Oakland private investigator firm before she set out on her own. Her former colleague Cal Brady, an alcoholic, is now sober, working as a security guard at a construction site on Oakland’s gritty waterfront. His body washes up in the estuary. Did he fall off the wagon and into the water? His daughter isn’t buying that story. She thinks Cal was murdered.

THE DEVIL CLOSE BEHIND

FIRE CAN BE DEADLY – IN THE WRONG HANDS. That’s what PI Jeri Howard learns when her New Orleans vacation turns into a case. A phone call from her friend Davina sets events in motion. Davina’s sister Laurette, already in a bad place after the loss of husband and child, has a new boyfriend. He’s a mercurial musician who calls himself Slade.
Her family doesn’t like him. As it turns out, they have good reason. Slade has a disturbing history of getting even – and setting fires. It’s a lethal combination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Spooky Business (Jane Garbo Mysteries Book 1) *




  








If you enjoy cozy mysteries don't miss this delightful read!

Jane Garbo returns home to Shimmerfield, only to discover chaos: the haunted house is populated by real vampires, ghosts, and skeletons. In other words, the place is exactly how she left it.

Jane Garbo has tried to live a normal life, but given that she's a witch, that just isn’t possible. Her family runs a world-famous haunted house in an old mansion in Maine, and when Jane runs out of options she moves back home. What her family has neglected to tell her is that there are serious problems at the mansion, and no one knows what’s at the root of the trouble. If Jane can’t solve the mystery, more lives could be lost. Including her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Buzz Cut (Thorn Series Book 5) *




  








A brutal hijacker,

A missing heiress,

And a luxury liner racing toward disaster...

In the quiet shallows of the Florida Keys, Thorn has made a home, tying fishing flies and trying to forget the violence of his past. Now Key Largo is his world. He fishes it, breathes it, makes love in it. Until a phone call from Miami changes everything plunging Thorn into the deep waters of madness and revenge...

In Miami, Thorn's best friend, Sugarman, is fighting for his life. While working security for a luxury liner plagued by theft, Sugarman was attacked by a man with a knife in one hand and 400,000 volts of electricity in the other. And when the M.S. Eclipse sets sail for the Caribbean, both Thorn and Sugarman are swept into a voyage of terror...where a madman hijacks the Eclipse, killing off crew members one by one...where the cruise line owner's missing daughter reappears, igniting the killer's passions--and Thorn's battered heart...where hundreds of lives hang in the balance, as only Thorn stands between a madman's rage and the ultimate carnage at sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Maric's Reprieve: A Grey Ops in Borneo action thriller (Unsung Warrior Book 1) *




  








Haunted by a mistake that cost lives during his second tour in Afghanistan, Maric buries his demons in the farming communities of New Zealand - until his old SAS boss pulls him back to a world he has struggled to forget.

Some of his SAS comrades, now retired, have died in suspicious circumstances. Maric follows the trail to the Finn, a gun for hire who models himself on Carlos the Jackal. Determined to avenge their deaths, he joins an undercover operation deep into headhunter territory in Kalimantan (Borneo).

He and his team are expected to test experimental weapons decades ahead of their time, and destroy the diamond smuggling operation funding an East European crime syndicate. He soon discovers the Finn is heading a security force of Spetsnaz and mercs, and his plans start to unravel.

Will Maric be able to signal the main force for a HA/LO drop over the Kalimantan jungle in time? Can he shape the intel officers forced on him by the mission's financial backers into part of his team? How will he get his teammates back when some of them are captured? Will he be able to best the Finn?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*James Longstreet and the American Civil War: The Confederate General Who Fought the Next War *




  








The American Civil War is often called the first “modern war.” Sandwiched between the Napoleonic Wars and World War I, it spawned a host of “firsts” and is considered a precursor to the larger and more deadly 20th century wars. Confederate Gen. James Longstreet made overlooked but profound modern contributions to the art of war. Retired Lt. Col. Harold M. Knudsen explains what Longstreet did and how he did it in James Longstreet and the American Civil War: The Confederate General Who Fought the Next War.

Initially, commanders on both sides extensively utilized Napoleonic tactics that were obsolete because of the advent of the rifled musket and better artillery. Some professional army officers worked to improve tactics, operations, and strategies. On the Confederate side, a careful comparison of Longstreet’s body of work in the field to modern military doctrine reveals several large-scale innovations.

Longstreet understood early that the tactical defense was generally dominant over the offense, which was something few grasped in 1862. Longstreet’s thinking demonstrated a clear evolution that began on the field at First Manassas in July 1861, developed through the bloody fighting of 1862, and culminated in the brilliant defensive victory at Fredericksburg that December. The lethality with which his riflemen and artillery mowed down repeated Union assaults hinted at what was to come in World War I. Longstreet’s ability to launch and control powerful offensives was on display at Second Manassas in August 1862. His assault plan at Chickamauga in Georgia the following September was similar, if not the forerunner to, World War II tactical-level German armored tactics. Other areas show progressive applications with artillery, staff work, force projection, and operational-level thinking.

Longstreet was not the sole agent of modern change away from the Napoleonic method, but his contributions were significant and executed on a large scale. They demonstrated that he was a modern thinker unparalleled in the Confederate Army.

Unfortunately, many Civil War students have a one-sided view of Longstreet, whose legacy fell victim to bitter postwar Southern politics when “Old Pete” supported Reconstruction bills, accepted postings with the Grant Administration, and criticized Robert E. Lee. Many modern writers continue to skew the general’s legacy.

This book draws heavily upon 20th century U.S. Army doctrine, field training, staff planning, command, and combat experience and is the first serious treatment of Longstreet’s generalship vis-a-vis modern warfare. Not everyone will agree with Knudsen’s conclusions, but it will now be impossible to write about the general without referencing this important study.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Man Across the River: The incredible story of one man's will to survive the Holocaust (Holocaust Survivor True Stories WWII) *




  








Yankel's simple life is upended when the Nazis invade Romania in this biographical novel. As the fascist dictator Ion Antonescu imposes increasingly ruthless antisemitic edicts, the horrors of the Holocaust are visited on Romania's Jewish community. Stripped of their rights, Yankel's family is forced from their home in Czernowitz and sent on a long and dangerous journey across the Dniester River to Transnistria - the Ukrainian killing fields. Through the ghettos and labor camps of Ukraine, the front lines of the Red Army, and the displaced persons camps of Italy, death stalks Yankel at every turn as he struggles to survive.

This biographical novel, written by Yankel's grandson, is the harrowing story of a young man's remarkable courage, strength, and determination to survive.

This incredible story of perseverance in the face of monstrous evil will stay with you long after you put it down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/18/22.

Currently Free.

*It's Not For Everyone *




  








What do you do when your dream job turns into a nightmare?

Rick Brindle was a third generation military child. His father and grandfather served their whole lives in the Army, and all he wanted to do was join up.

But for Rick it was more than just the job. Growing up on Army estates in Germany, he wanted to keep hold of the sheltered lifestyle that he’d enjoyed all through his childhood.

Having left school, and after three years of trying and failing to become an officer in the Army, Rick was still determined to pursue a career in the armed forces. So in 1989 he joined the RAF Regiment as an Airman.

Life in the Regiment, though, was a world apart from being a forces dependent, and Rick’s dream quickly became toxic. Facing a culture of bullying, beatings, verbal abuse and sexual harassment, the privileged community he wanted to be a part of became more like a prison. Most people around him went along with the abuse, some agreed with it, and some joined in, while the chain of command routinely looked the other way.

But Rick refused to accept the mob mentality. Worse, his love of heavy metal, combined with his unconventional dress sense quickly made him a target. He found out in the harshest possible way that he should never have joined up.

Set over thirty years ago, this story still resonates today, because one thing remains the same: committed individuals probably shouldn’t join the armed forces, and this book is a testament to what happens if you do. It’s Not For Everyone is essential reading for anyone considering a military career. Sometimes funny, sometimes shocking, and sometimes sickening, it’s one person’s unprecedented true story of life in the RAF Regiment, and the strength it took to remain an individual.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/19/22.

Currently Free.

*THE LINK: WELCOME TO HUMANITY (The Link Series Book 1) *




  








Entertaining and unique.
This contemporary tale: casts intelligent life within the waves that make up the fabric of the universe, imagines intelligent life on Venus, and follows intelligent life (mostly) on Earth—all human!

Aurigae lives in the link. He has one goal, connect with the isolated humans living on Earth and bring them into the fold of humanity among the stars. Contact is forbidden. Earthfolk are considered too volatile for the equanimity of life in the link. When Aurigae finds out his Earth research is about to be shut down, he must make a choice, follow his dream or give up on Earth forever.

Dr. Lisa Kulowski is an accomplished neurologist. When several brain trauma cases with a mysterious pathology show up simultaneously at her hospital, she needs to find out what they have in common, never expecting that it’s her! Trying to save their lives leads Lisa on an incredible journey into the fantastic, one she struggles to accept is real.

Stewart is a physicist with trust issues. But he’s open minded, which is helpful when the existence of life on other planets is revealed to him, and he gets the unbelievable opportunity to travel to the hot planet. That Venus spins on its axis in the opposite direction of all the other planets in solar system should have tipped him off that something would be off with the place. The trip is not what he expects.

When Aurigae, Lisa, and Stewart converge, their lives turn into one desperate effort to understand what it means to be human. Was it the greater good that motivated Aurigae, or did he simply get too close to one of his research subjects? Can Lisa’s understanding of reality change? Will Stewart ever return home? Whatever happens, humanity will never be the same for Reggie Lisa, and Stewart . . . or anyone else!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Zero: An Apocalyptic Zombie Virus Novel (Dead World) *




  








From the bestselling authors of the Invasion and Yesterday's Gone series comes Dead Zero, a gripping biological technothriller that delivers a heart-pumping race against the clock to survive the first wave of the zombie plague ...
Taking Grandpa to the mall wasn't supposed to be a life or death (and after death) situation.
Thom Sheldon avoids visiting his aging father as much as he possibly can. Even now that Rick started taking a new experimental drug that seems to be helping his Alzheimer's, it's still an unpredictable and rarely pleasant errand.
If Thom could avoid visiting his old man without getting guilt-tripped by his wife or hounded by his own conscience, he would.
But today Thoms' wife Carly and son Brendan are along for the ride, and there is no getting out of taking Rick to the mall.
No one could have guessed that the zombie apocalypse would start near the food court.
Except for Rick.
This is how the apocalypse starts ...

Dead Zero is a stand alone novel built inside of Platt & Truant's Dead World Trilogy, an intelligent, hard science fiction exploration of the zombie subgenre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Aurora Sky: Vampire Hunter *




  








*My blood is toxic to vampires . . .*
*If there's one thing I want, it's go get off this iceberg. I'm thinking college on the east coast. ANYWHERE besides Alaska.*
Then a near-fatal car wreck changes everything. Government agents jump in and save my life in exchange for my services as a vampire hunter. Did they just say vampires? Yep. And they're not the kind that sparkle. They're rabid, disgusting, rude . . . and way too suave. Those are the ones I really have to watch out for.

*˃˃˃ A knife isn't my only weapon. My rare blood type sends vampires into temporary paralysis right before I have to finish the job by hand. Basically I'm a glorified chew toy.*
Now I'm stuck with an overzealous partner, a group of suck junkies, and a maddening attraction to Mr. Joe Cool, dresses all in black, Fane Donado. I don't know if I want to punch him or kiss him, but clearly he's keeping secrets of his own.


*˃˃˃ The old Aurora is gone forever. Destroyed in the wreckage. I don’t know who I am anymore, only that I suddenly have intense cravings and a V.I.P. pass into Alaska’s underworld.*
If vampires found out who I worked for it would be lights out forever. In the meantime, I have some undead ass to kick so long as it doesn't kick mine first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Halfway There: Paranormal Women's Fiction (Midlife Mulligan Book 1)*




  








A supernatural mystery awaits with a heroine who's having an epic midlife crisis.

My life needs a do-over button.

My comfortable world crashes the day my husband demands a divorce. Starting over is hard enough but moving into grandma's old cottage has dropped me into the middle of something weird. Missing neighbors, a monster haunting the lake, a man skulking around with an axe. There's something odd happening in my town and apparently, I'm involved whether I like it or not.

To understand the present, I'm diving into the past and discovering things about my family I never knew. There has to a logical explanation for what's happening because magic doesn't exist.

Or does it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Guest is a Goner: A Humorous Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Sedona Spirit Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  






*She's never believed in ghosts... until now.*

As the owner of Sedona Bed and Breakfast, Bernadette Maxwell has always played up the rumors that her business was haunted. She’s never believed it herself, even though she can’t explain the odd odors that sometimes permeate the room or why a blast of cold air comes out of nowhere… until she has an accident and can suddenly see her resident ghost—her crazy, fun-loving, hippie grandmother, Ruby.
When a guest is found dead, the police rule it a homicide. It becomes apparent Bernadette is not only a suspect, but also in the crosshairs of the murderer. With no one to turn to for help, she relies on Ruby to assist her in a search for clues to bring the killer to justice.

Will Bernadette and Ruby find the murderer before Bernadette becomes the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Sleuth in Sausalito: A Gwen Harris Mystery (The Gwen Harris Mystery Series Book 1) *




  







AWARD-WINNING AUTHOR CAROL SHELDON BRINGS YOU THE FIRST IN HER GWEN HARRIS MYSTERY SERIES.
What would you do if you were told the recent discovery of old bones at the bottom of a gorge might be those of your mother, who’d disappeared fourteen years ago? Gwen Harris leaves the University of Michigan to find out—was it an accident or was it murder? If murder, who is responsible? It’s Sausalito in the sixties where poets, painters and philosophers dot this artsy town. Gwen begins a long and perilous journey of discovering what happened, and who is responsible. Eager, but young and vulnerable, and losing trust in several people she believed to be her allies through secrecy, betrayal and deception, she discovers who her real friends are and who she can forgive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bells, Tails & Murder: A Cozy English Animal Mystery (A Dickens & Christie Mystery Book 1) *




  








She crossed an ocean to start her life over. Can she nab a killer before her quaint village becomes a graveyard?

Recently widowed Leta Parker desperately needs a change of scenery. Pursuing her lifelong dream of retiring to the Cotswolds, she leaves her soulless corporate hustle in Atlanta and moves to England with her talking dog and cat companions—Dickens and Christie. But she’s barely begun making new friends when she stumbles across her housekeeper’s body …

With several villagers pegged for the crime, Leta teams up with a retired English teacher and her sharp-as-a-tack octogenarian mother to track the killer before the trail goes cold. As the not-so-friendly local policewoman elbows them out and scandalous rumors plague the tight-knit community, it’s left to the ladies and their pets to sleuth for the truth.

Can Leta, Dickens, and Christie sniff out the culprit before the cute little town loses more than its charm?

Bells, Tails & Murder is the delightful first book in the Dickens & Christie cozy mystery series. If you like spunky literary women, amusing animal sidekicks, and inviting cultural backdrops, then you’ll love Kathy Manos Penn’s engaging page-turner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cross Your Heart and Hope to Die (Emma Frost Book 4) *




  








*A fast-paced, breathtaking mystery from an International bestselling author.*

We all know that high school reunions can be a daunting and sometimes horrifying experience. Well, for Emma Frost, that is exactly what it becomes when she is invited to meet with all of her old classmates at a desolated hotel in the most Northern part of Denmark. Soon, she will learn that there was more to this reunion than just them catching up on old times as a dark secret from their mutual past is revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Surprise, Surprise! (Dev Haskell Private Investigator Book 31) *




  








*Surprise, Surprise!*

Private Investigator Dev Haskell watches a gorgeous woman strut across the street and head into his building. A moment later she knocks on his office door. Beautiful, sexy, Phoenix Starr hires Dev to investigate her husband, Sterling Kozlow. She thinks he might be having an affair. After following Kozlow for days Dev waits for him to meet a woman in a bar. Unfortunately, he never shows, at least until Dev finds him… Meanwhile Crime Lord Tubby Gustafson has an unwanted visitor…his sister. Tubby makes it clear Dev Haskell will be dealing with this problem. Dev deals with the problem, just not the way Tubby may have considered. Another delightfully entertaining Dev Haskell tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Brooke Walton Series 1-3 *




  








*Think you can't root for a serial killer?*

From USA Today Bestselling Author Jenifer Ruff—three dark suspense thrillers featuring a fascinating, twisted protagonist. The Brooke Walton series will make you wonder just how well you know your friends, neighbors, and classmates. Fans of James Patterson, Karin Slaughter, Hannibal Lecter, the Dexter series, and Gone Girl will be hooked.

*Find out why readers love Brooke, even when they shouldn’t . . .*

Book 1 - EVERETT

Perfection has a dark side at Everett College. Beautiful and brilliant Brooke, a transfer student with a mysterious past, aims to graduate first in her class and attend medical school. Only Jessica, a wealthy socialite, senses there's something not quite right about the perfect student. What happens during a historic blizzard will settle their differences once and for all.

Book 2 - ROTHAKER

It takes the perfect student to commit the perfect crime.

Medical school at Rothaker University is cutthroat, which is perfect for first-year student Brooke Walton. She thrives on the work and the stress—it’s the people she can do without. Except for Xander Cross, a handsome former college football player who just completed a tour in Afghanistan. Brooke is intrigued by Xander’s troubled past and wants to get to the bottom of his darkest secrets.

But when Brooke’s anatomy partner, Rachael, insists Brooke violated the honor code, all Brooke’s accomplishments and years of hard work are in jeopardy and she could be expelled from prestigious Rothaker.

Then Rachael mysteriously disappears.

Desperate for clues, detectives descend on campus to interview everyone: faculty, staff, and students. Only one person is desperate for the truth to stay hidden, and will do whatever it takes to keep it that way.

Book 3 - THE INTERN

Two young American tourists are brutally murdered in Cancun. A private investigator in Connecticut is desperate to uncover the truth about a missing coed. At the heart of both matters is Brooke Walton, a young medical student. When her summer internship in a Medical Examiner’s Office exposes a disturbing mystery and her ruthless brilliance, authorities take a closer look. Can Brooke save her own beautiful skin with someone watching her every move? Will one more murder solve her urgent problems, or dig her an even deeper grave?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wynter's Discontent: A Wynter Thriller (Wynter Series Book 1) *




  








Gerry Wynter's a popular man.

A sheriff from Oregon wants him ... a couple of gangsters from Chicago are chasing him ... and he's about to end up on a Mafia hit list. If that weren't enough, the Secret Service is about to add to his troubles by making him an offer he can't refuse. What else could possibly go wrong?

Wynter's Discontent is the first of a series of thrillers that follow Gerry Wynter as he makes his unconventional way around America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Trust No One (Mac Davis Thrillers Book 1) *




  








WHEN YOU COME FOR THE WRONG MAN

Howard Parker wants to be Secretary of Homeland Security. And he isn't going to let a bunch of Marines who were in the wrong place at the wrong time stand in his way — even if one of them is now a reporter in Seattle, his home town. What are the odds?

Former Marine Mac Davis likes being a cop reporter. He gets a regular paycheck, and no one is shooting at him. What's not to like? He'd rather be writing sports, but he took the job anyway.

Then someone tries to kill him. Roughs up his aunt. Kidnaps an old Marine buddy. And Mac is going to find out why. And then? He'll put a stop to it. One way or another. If the tools of a reporter won't get the job done? Well then, he's got other tools to use.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Encyclopedia of Very Important Events Through Modern History: 54 Earth-Shattering Events That Changed the Course of History *




  








So, you know about history’s biggest events… but do you know the story behind them?

Knowledge is power – we’ve all heard that before and seen it proven right. Because of this, learning a bit of history can help us not make the same mistakes in the future. History, after all, is one big series of lessons we can apply to our present to avoid repeating the biggest errors ever made.

The main problem is that sometimes history can get… kind of boring (sorry, historians!). But we’re changing that for good.

Divided into 54 incredibly engaging and well-told stories representing the biggest and most influential events that have taken place throughout modern history, The Encyclopedia of Very Important Events Through Modern History compiles humorous, inspiring, tragic and even disastrous stories that shaped the world to become – for better or for worse – what we know it as today.

Discover the truth that led to the most massive events in history, such as:

Isaac Newton and his apple – you know the story, right? But what if I told you the whole tale was a LOT more complex than simply a falling fruit?
You may be aware that WWI began with an assassination, but did you know that it was a wrong turn by a driver that set the stage for the world’s second bloodiest war? Yikes!
And we all know how messy a divorce can get… but what about a divorce that caused a literal religious war across an entire nation and set half the country on fire… literally!
This book will help you unlock the entire truth behind the largest events in history so get ready; it’s a fascinating read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Escape From the Rising Sun *




  








‘One of the best and liveliest escape stories of the Second World War…enthralling’ - Times Literary Supplement

February, 1942. Singapore has fallen. The British Army, retreating in disorder before the terrible onslaught of the Japanese shock troops, has been told to surrender. It is one of the greatest defeats the British Army has ever suffered.

One man was convinced he could escape - and reclaim some honour from the disaster. Geoffrey Rowley-Conwy seized a junk and sailed for Padang. There he joined up with a group of fellow officers for a desperate bid to escape the Japanese. Their plan? To take a dilapidated sailing boat across the Indian Ocean to Ceylon.

But to reach safety they would have to cross 1,500 miles of open sea swept by the fury of the monsoon and patrolled by Japanese fighter planes on the lookout for British survivors.

Escape From The Rising Sun is an incredible survival story of dedicated soldiers battling disease, depression, and the brutal elements in the search for British-occupied land. With snippets from personal diaries and documents, it is a revealing recollection of the extraordinary feats of a group of very remarkable men.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/20/22.

Currently Free.

*It Ain't Over... (Cole & Srexx Book 1)*




  







Buy a planet and disappear...

That's all Cole wanted.

He spent thirteen years hiding on the fringes of society, piloting freighters for criminals and building a stash to do just that.

But life happens when you're busy making plans.

When Cole chooses to save an ejected castaway and stumbles into a crew of his own, he starts down a path that will force him to choose.

Will Cole protect those who have become his people? Or will he slip away quietly in the night?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Call of Courage: 7 Novels of the Galactic Frontier *




  








Some are called by duty. Some are called by adventure. All answer the call of courage.

Jump into seven full-length novels exploring the limits of space, science, and courage. Aliens, artificial intelligence, rogue governments, and galactic frontiers--you’ll find them all here.

Heed the call. Download this collection of series starters today!

Archangel Down by C. Gockel
Commander Noa Sato doesn’t believe in aliens. She’s wrong. In the face of genocide she must hatch a daring plan with a ragtag crew to save the lives of millions—and her own. Every step of the way she is haunted by the final words of a secret transmission: The archangel is down.

Anti Life by Allen Kuzara
The opposite of life isn't death; it's something far worse. Mission colonel John Alvarez must carry out one last mission, a rescue attempt. Unknown to Alvarez, however, is the hidden threat that awaits him, one that—if he cannot stop it—will doom humanity to a fate worse than death.

Allies and Enemies: Fallen by Amy J. Murphy
Born into service of the Regime, Commander Sela Tyron is about as subtle as a hammer. To hammers, any problem can look like a nail. But things aren’t always that easy—especially when Sela is forced to choose between the only life she's ever known and rescuing a trusted comrade.

Traveler in the Dark by Deirdre Gould
Sixteen centuries ago, they fled Earth. They've never walked on soil, felt rain, or breathed unrecycled air. At last, they sent exploratory mission to a new planet. It's ideal... but they are not alone. Struggling for survival, they must make a choice. Sacrifice another species or accept their own extinction.

Breakers of the Dawn by Zachariah Wahrer
Humanity has fallen from its once majestic place amongst the stars. Desperate for resources, they seize every available planet, exterminating their alien inhabitants. Sent to subdue an uprising, a government operative unearths an alien relic. The strange device promises extraordinary power, but can he trust it?

The Backworlds by M. Pax
After the war with the Foreworlds, competition among the Backworlds is fierce. Pickings are scant enough that Craze’s father boots him off the planet. Cut off from everyone he knows with little knowledge of the worlds beyond, Craze must find a way to survive and get his revenge.

Sky Hunter by Chris Reher
Terrorists plot to destroy a space elevator on a remote planet. Nova Whiteside, Air Command pilot, is caught behind enemy lines in a bloody uprising. The treacherous and illicit schemes she uncovers there make her question who, really, is the enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dark Glass (Dominions I): A dark Dystopian thriller *




  








An assassin from the dark districts, a target in a perfect society. And secrets that could kill them both.

Killer-for-hire Rodin prides himself on his control. He trains hard. He keeps nobody close, has nothing anyone can use against him. He’s built his reputation, can pick and choose contracts.
Until now.
When others want to kill him, he’s forced to take a contract on a distinguished Councillor in the Dome, that idyllic, supposedly secure society beneath the glass. It’s a place where violence is unknown, where manners are everything. A place that will never accept Rodin.
So he must go undercover, be everything he isn’t. He must get close to the target without arousing suspicions.
But the target is protected. As enemies close in, pressure builds, and Rodin’s control starts to slip.
And if Rodin doesn’t remove his target, he’s a dead man.

Dark Glass is the start of Dominions, a series of dark Dystopian thrillers that are violent, intelligent and unexpected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Loveda Brown Comes Home: The Idyllwild Mystery Series, Book Two*




  








Loveda Brown inherits more than a tiny hotel in Idyllwild, she inherits the guests that come with it and the killer walking among them.

Loveda Brown has inherited more than a tiny hotel in Idyllwild, California, as yet the Wild West of 1912, she’s inherited trouble. A pretentious lawyer, a Boy Scout troop invasion, insufferable suffragettes, and a pair of pompous honeymooners are about to interrupt her best laid plans. Between murder and a kidnapping, the pressure is on for Loveda to clean up the town she longs to call home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death on the Range: Target Practice Mysteries 1 *




  








*When a competitive archer is murdered at the training facility where Di has just started working, she's thrust into the middle of an unofficial investigation before she can even settle into her new life.*

With her roommate Mary and a Great Dane named Moo, she begins to unravel the mystery around the death of the victim, but can they solve the case before they find themselves in the killer's sights?
A humorous cozy murder for every sleuth in the family

This is the first book in a brand-new series set at the fictional Westmound Center for Competitive Shooting Sports in rural Wyoming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Life for a Life: A Mystery Novel (Appalachian Mountain Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Laurel Falls, N.C., 1985: I was done with being a crime reporter in Washington, D.C., tired of all the violence. So I packed up and moved to the small town of Laurel Falls, N.C. It looked like heaven to me—ancient mountains brimming with tall trees and songbirds, peace and quiet. Until I found the body.

The sheriff took the easy path, calling it a suicide. No way. I’d found that young woman, and I knew she hadn’t taken her own life. I’d spent my whole career searching for the truth, and I wasn’t about to stop now. Trouble was, without my usual sources, how much of a murder investigation could I pull off?

But a special kid lived next door. Abit Bradshaw, a teenager struggling to find his rightful place in the world. Hey, I knew all about that. I’d never fitted in either, but eventually I’d found something I was good at. I figured he just needed a chance too.

And he got one when we teamed up to solve that crime. Along the way, we sure met some interesting characters—both bad and good. We had a plan, and we worked it hard to find that killer before we became the next victims.

Looking back, I should’ve known plans rarely pan out the way you think. ~Della Kincaid


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Welcome the Little Children: A Mystery Novel (Appalachian Mountain Mysteries Book 3) *




  








"I've come to think of these characters as cherished friends … I've loved each of the books, but this one was particularly enjoyable.” ~L. G. Yaldezian
Laurel Falls, N.C. 1994: I would never have risked so much if it hadn’t been for that kid. Astrid Holt, a force of nature. She brightened things at Coburn’s General Store every time she stopped by for recipe ideas—at eight years old! (That should tell you something about what was going on in her household.) So when Astrid’s mother disappeared—lost in the woods? kidnapped? murdered?—how could I turn my back on her?

My friend Abit Bradshaw and I joined the search. It started close to home in our small town of Laurel Falls, then extended farther into the mountains of North Carolina. When that failed to turn up clues, the investigation reached the streets of Washington, D.C., my old stomping grounds.

Abit and I often asked ourselves if we would ever get to the bottom of all their secrets and lies. Given how broken their family was, we also wondered if we should even try.

As it turned out, we weren’t dealing with just the Holt’s troubles. The tragic stories that unfolded cast a shadow over our own splintered families. Abit worried if he’d ever find someone faithful and true, and I wondered if I could hold on to what I had. ~Della Kincaid


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Deeds at Lydenlea Law: An English Village Cosy Mystery (Lydenlea Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The Lydenlea curse is broken …

… so why are the time slips continuing?

Perhaps it has something to do with the murder at Lydenlea Law.

But is Tara a suspect or the next victim?

Nathan distrusts her, but it isn’t her fault the Lydenlea Legacy included witchy powers which are escalating…

… and now she’s stuck in 1921 with no Great Grandmother Charlotte to send her home.

Tara is getting desperate.

Can she survive the dangerous path she’s chosen and uncover the truth before it’s too late?

You’ll adore this English cosy mystery because who doesn’t want to solve a murder before the Inspector does?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Moth Busters (Freaky Florida Mystery Adventures Book 1) *




  








Is Mothman Real, or Just Another Fly-by-Night Tourist Scam?
The Truth is Out There … Way WAY Out There in this Deliciously Snarky, Semi-Paranormal Detective Mystery

Growing up in backwoods Florida, Bobbie Drex has seen it all – from two-headed turtles to two-timing boyfriends. Her life of hard knocks has left her short on cash, but she’s still packing enough snark to give any whack-job a run for his money.

Or so she thinks.

But when a mysterious stranger arrives at her mechanic shop seeking repairs to his rundown RV, suddenly it’s Bobbie who’s in for a complete overhaul...

Norman Bates in a turban. Gonadal twins. Mothman pooper-scoopers.

In an instant, the world she once knew skitters totally off its Southern axis! Is the handsome, Mothman-chasing private eye crazy? Or is he the only sane one in the bunch? The more Bobbie discovers about him, the less certain she becomes about reality itself...

Ready for some pure, escapist fun? Grab a can of mosquito repellent and a lawn chair. Then sit back and relax. Things are about to go sidesplittingly off the rails in the Sunshine State!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jasmine: Case One: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book 1) *




  








*Jasmine was my first murder case as lead detective and it was doozy.*

For eight years I’d played Dr. Watson to Harry Starke’s Sherlock Holmes, and then he was gone. He quit the force, leaving me without a partner. It wasn’t a good time for me.

It seems like I've been a cop all my life, almost twenty years, eighteen of them as a detective. And I've seen some terrible things, things that to this day keep me awake at night. Jasmine was one of the worst.

Welcome to the Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files of female lead detective, police procedural thrillers. If you like strong women, impossible odds, and complex mysteries, then you’ll love this gripping series opener.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wired Hard: Vigilante Justice Thriller Series (Paradise Crime Thrillers Book 3) *




  








✅ If Lisbeth Salander and Jack Reacher had a Black/Thai love child…she would be SOPHIE.
✅ Brilliant hacker, MMA fighter, domestic abuse survivor, chronic depressive
✅ Likes kids and animals more than people
✅ Goes off the grid and hides under a fake identity
✅ Never, never gives up on a case. Never.
Paradise hides a thief with an obsession.
What would you do to save something priceless?
Security specialist Sophie Ang has a new case: someone is looting artifacts from a royal Hawaiian archaeological site on Maui. Things get deadly fast, and Sophie’s friend, Detective Lei Texeira, takes the case. The women track a killer whose tangled motives extend high into the world of Hawaiian cultural affairs, and deep into the darkest of human motivations—and all the while, Sophie walks a tightrope between new love and heartbreak.
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐Finalist: Best Indie Book Contest ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Last Seen (Remy Fontaine Thrillers Book 1) *




  








State Trooper Remy Fontaine witnessed a man gun down her partner with a bullet meant for her. Now, the state police in Baton Rouge want to award her a medal for her so-called bravery. Instead, Remy attempts to outrun her grief and guilt by accepting a new position as an agent for the Louisiana Bureau of Investigation. However, the fallout from the shooting incident trails her, as does the looming trial.

Now, Remy must re-group if she hopes to gain ground on a new investigation with colleague, Agent Alex Chasse, as they hunt down a kidnapper in the sultry Louisiana summer. When the trail leads to multiple murders, she and Alex learn that the hunters are now the hunted. With only one option remaining, countless lives have already been lost and the clock is ticking. Remy must now slay the demons from her past in order to find the new ones who await.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*PERMANENT ENEMY (ACTION-PAK Book 1) *




  








Paul Roberts's Permanent Enemy is a novel that fans of Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne series, Dale Brown, Lee Child, James Patterson, David Baldacci, Clive Cussler, Dan Brown, and even J. K. Rowling may find enjoyable and unique.

Set in Washington, D.C., Egypt, sub-Sahara Africa, and Corsica, it's about a secret mission to end genocide, but it quickly turns into a bloodbath in the African jungle. Among the explosive secrets uncovered by a betrayed and badly shot-up CIA commando, Brett Collins, is the funding of Ethnic Cleansing in Africa with American tax dollars by a fraternity of corrupt and powerful politicians, in exchange for millions of dollars in kickbacks! Rescued and nursed back to health by a stunningly beautiful British intelligence agent, Agatha Cornwell, with whom he falls madly in love, Brett Collins sets out to accomplish his mission. To succeed, he must first wage a secret warfare against the enemies within - before they carry out an assassination plot against a United States president for attempting to resolve a genocide campaign from which they're profiting. Inspired by actual, true-life events, Permanent Enemy is a bullet-fast, action-packed international thriller, filled with nail-biting suspense and stunning surprises. It's the first novel in the Action-Pak series by novelist and filmmaker, Paul Roberts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Native American Herbalist's Bible: The Most Comprehensive Wellness Guide Ever. 9-Books-In-1. Heal Naturally Using Native American Herbs, Remedies, and Recipes. | Including DIY Native Gardening *




  








Have you ever wondered about the Native Americans? What their traditions were? How they lived and what they knew that we just don't seem to know now?

If the answer is “YES”, keep reading because this 9-in-1 bundle is what you were looking for!

In this 9-in-1 bundle, you'll find everything you need to know about Native Americans as a whole: their history, traditions, and even the way they treated themselves with herbs and plants.

The bundle will cover everything from the spiritual history of herbal medicine through Native American traditions and beliefs, as well as what plants they used and why (as well as what they believed each plant did).

The bundle will also provide you the list of 100 most commonly used herbs that are still used today, many recipes to perform with those herbs (so you can craft your own herbal tea blends and remedies for many conditions and ailments), and how to create an authentic herbal garden right at home to grow medicinal herbs and plants in your very own backyard!

Here are some of the topics of the 9 books within this bundle:

Spirituality History Of Native Americans, which will teach you everything about the spiritual history of American herbal medicine and traditional Native healing, as well as the role that herbs play in different cultures. You will also learn why herbalism can be an important part of a comprehensive wellness plan.
The Herb Master’s Terminology. In this book, you will find the healing properties of generic herbs and which specific herbs are used for different purposes. You will learn about safety precautions when working with Native American herbs, and how to avoid potential dangers.
Native American Herbal Medicine. This book will give you clear insights into the development of Native American medicinal herbs and describe how they were identified, used back then, and used today. It will also provide a detailed list of more than 100 Native American medicinal herbs that you can use every day.
Native American Herbal Recipes. In this part of the bundle, you'll explore the medicinal plants used by Native Americans, the many things herbal remedies can do, and how to make a variety of herbal recipes like herbal teas, decoctions, popsicles, baths, breast milk, washcloths, and more.
Native American Herbal Remedies. In this book, you'll learn about traditional Native American foraging techniques, and you will find many step-by-step tutorials to prepare herbal remedies directly at home to solve many ailments.
Herbal Remedies For Children. Find more than 10 safe and simple natural remedies for children in this book, including how to prevent obesity in children and teenagers, natural remedies for your child’s mental health and behavioral problems, and much more
…And 3 More Books About Essential Oils, Edible Wild Plants, And How To Build Your Own Herbalist Garden!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Rogue Stars: 7 Novels of Space Exploration and Adventure *




  








Sometimes you have to go Rogue ...

Jump into seven full-length novels exploring the last great frontier. Rogue Stars has alien invasions, artificial intelligence, galactic intrigue, and heroes that will defy orders to do what is right.

Blast off to new worlds. Download this collection today.

About the Books:

Archangel Down - C. Gockel
Commander Noa Sato doesn’t believe in aliens. She’s wrong. In the face of genocide she must hatch a daring plan with a ragtag crew to save the lives of millions—and her own. Every step of the way she is haunted by the final words of a secret transmission: The archangel is down.

Betrayal - Pippa DaCosta
She is programmed to kill. He’ll do anything to survive.
In a world where only one thousand synthetics were built, synthetic #1001 should not exist. She is no ordinary synth and the memories locked inside her code could bring the entire Nine systems, an ex-con Captain Caleb Shepperd, to their knees.

Quantum Tangle - Chris Reher
A deep cover agent fights to keep the enemy as well as his own people from taking control of a strange alien that has invaded his ship, his mind and his life. It's high adventure in deep space where the voices inside your head are all too real.

Starshine - G. S. Jennsen
Space is vast and untamed, and it holds many secrets. Now two individuals from opposite ends of settled space are on a collision course with the darkest of those secrets, even as the world threatens to explode around them.

Hard Duty - Mark E. Cooper 
In the far future, nanotechnology will be all that keeps us alive in a brutal war with the Merkiaari. Into this war-torn galaxy a courageous Marine, an alien geneticist, and a broken hero will unite in common cause to oppose the coming onslaught.

Ambassador 1 - Patty Jansen
In Coldi society, you can get killed for looking a superior in the eye. Never mind accusing him of murder.

Lunar Discovery - Salvador Mercer
Alien technology has been discovered on the moon, and NASA scientist, Richard “Rock” Crandon must lead a desperate race to get there before America’s rivals. But it isn’t just the fate of Earth that is at stake in this exciting adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Revenant of Thraxton Hall: The Paranormal Casebooks of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle *




  







The Paranormal Casebooks of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle read like a volatile cocktail of Sherlock Holmes-meets-the-X-Files with a dash of steam punk and a whiff of London fog. Conan Doyle assumes the mantle of his fictional consulting detective and recruits a redoubtable Watson in the Irish playwright Oscar Wilde, who brings to the sleuthing duo a razor-keen mind, an effervescent wit, and an outrageous sense of fashion. Together, two of the greatest minds in Victorian England solve bizarre murders, unravel diabolical plots and unearth long-buried mysteries—each with a paranormal twist. “My murder will take place in a darkened séance room—shot twice in the chest.” The words are a premonition related to Arthur Conan Doyle when he answers a summons for help from a mysterious woman who identifies herself only as “a Spiritualist Medium of some renown.” The house is a fashionable address in London. The woman’s voice is young, cultured and ethereal. But even with his Holmesian powers of observation, Conan Doyle can only guess at her true identity, for the interview takes place in total darkness. Suspicious of being drawn into a web of charlatanism, the author is initially reluctant. However, the mystery deepens when he returns the next day and finds the residence abandoned. 1893 is a tumultuous year in the life of the 34-year old Conan Doyle: his alcoholic father dies in an insane asylum, his wife is diagnosed with galloping consumption, and his most famous literary creation, Sherlock Holmes, is killed off in The Adventure of the Final Problem. It is a move that backfires, making the author the most hated man in England. But despite the fact that his personal life is in turmoil, the lure of an intrigue proves irresistible. Conan Doyle assumes the mantle of his fictional consulting detective and recruits a redoubtable Watson in the Irish playwright, Oscar Wilde, who brings to the sleuthing duo a razor-keen mind, an effervescent wit, and an outrageous sense of fashion.  “The game is a afoot” as the two friends board a steam train for Northern England to attend the first meeting of the Society for Psychical Research, held at the mysterious medium’s ancestral home of Thraxton Hall—a brooding Gothic pile swarmed by ghosts. Here, they encounter an eccentric mélange of seers, scientists, psychics and skeptics—each with an inflated ego and a motive for murder. As the night of the fateful séance draws near, the two writers find themselves entangled in a Gordian Knot that would confound even the powers of a Sherlock Holmes to unravel—how to solve a murder before it is committed.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Brimstone and Broomsticks (Accidental Witches Book 1) *




  








A family of witches, a sexy stranger, a missing werewolf, and a whole town of paranormal suspects!

Maintaining the town wards is the only witch-magic Cassandra Perkins performs—well, except for that time she set her ex-boyfriend's pants on fire. But when she gets stuck defending a man who claims to be the son of the devil against assault charges, Cassie finds herself firing up amulets and dusting off her broomstick.

When the werewolf he assaulted turns up missing, the additional charges pile on. Cassie needs to find the missing werewolf, clear her client's name, and get him out of town before she loses her heart.

Who knew a demon could be so hellishly sexy? Or that his arrival could cause so much trouble in a town full of werewolves, trolls, and harpies?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mind Your Own Murder (Persephone Pringle Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*




  








A beach retreat, a neighborly dispute and murder!

Persephone Pringle is 50, newly (and happily!) divorced and on a private, month-long retreat to find herself again. But when both sets of neighbors at her rented cottage on the ocean can’t seem to keep their personal lives out of hers, she’s about to pack up and leave. Problem is, finding a body on the beach means the local sheriff would rather she stick around, since she’s the prime suspect.

Can she solve the murder without her nosy FBI agent ex-husband and worrywart daughter making matters worse?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Truth Unveiled: A Medical Murder Mystery (Dr. Samantha Jenkins Mysteries Book 1) *




  








"... a compelling novel with unexpected turns and fascinating characters that fans of mystery novels will love." - Readers' Favorite

A victim with a shady past. A grieving sister in need of closure. Can a physician discover the truth without succumbing to a body of lies?

Dr. Samantha Jenkins knows well the bitter taste of betrayal. So the last thing she needs at her best friend's wedding is an interrogation into her own broken engagement. Her fears soon turn to shock on the morning of the big day when the bride's brother drops dead ...

Though she privately suspects the victim lost his battle with drugs, Samantha promises her friend she'll verify the cause of death. But after she discovers an incriminating document and a near fatal accident stinks of sabotage, the physician-turned-sleuth is certain she's hot on the trail of a killer.

Can Samantha foil a murderer's plans before she's next on the slab?

Truth Unveiled is the suspenseful first book in the Dr. Samantha Jenkins Mysteries series. If you like resilient heroines, fast-paced plots, and intriguing twists, then you'll love Stephanie Kreml's medical whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Knot of Sparrows: a murder mystery set in the heart of the valleys (DI Winter Meadows Book 4)*




  






Welsh detective Winter Meadows takes on a new murder case

There were a lot of things you could call Stacey Evans. And many of them would be true. And unprintable. But did she deserve to be murdered?

DI Winter Meadows has no doubt of the answer when he takes on the case. The crime was violent. The victim helpless. But the motives are many, and the only clue is a strange word left on Stacey’s body.

DI Meadows struggles to pierce the secrecy surrounding the teenager’s busy love life. Was the killer one of her pursuers acting out of jealousy? Maybe someone’s wife seeking revenge?

But as each suspect is excluded from the enquiry, and other markings turn up, Meadows is convinced that something more sinister is afoot.

When another body is found, a veil of silence descends like a fog upon Gaer Fawr. What more will it take for the village to give up its secrets?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Girl Taken : A Detective Kaitlyn Carr Mystery *




  








When her sister’s friend is found dead, Detective Kaitlyn Carr knows that time is running out. Her sister has been missing for weeks and everyone is starting to believe that she’s gone for good. But Kaitlyn refuses to give up.

While the FBI and the Sheriff’s investigators collect evidence and run tests, Kaitlyn stays busy with another case back in Los Angeles: the disappearance of a missing couple who were trying to sell their half a million dollar boat.

Their grown sons insist that their parents would have never left without an explanation, but it’s up to Kaitlyn to uncover the truth.

Is the missing couple keeping secrets of their own or is their life actually in danger?
Who killed her sister’s friend and will finding her killer lead to answers about Violet’s disappearance?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Child of Silence (Bo Bradley Series Book 1) *




  








In Child of Silence, the first award-winning Bo Bradley Mystery, a wise old Paiute woman finds a four-year-old boy tied to a mattress in an abandoned shack in the hills above San Diego. Child abuse investigator Bo Bradley gets the case. Staff at St. Mary’s Hospital for Children assume the boy is mentally impaired because he cannot talk, but Bo remembers a little sister named Laurie. She knows that the boy, like Laurie, is deaf.

Complicating things is Bo’s manic depressive disorder, a troubling but occasionally valuable problem for which she always, well sometimes, takes her meds. The prime directive in Bo's job is "Don't become emotionally involved with the child!" But the little boy is so bright inside his silence, and so alone. Bo feels the ominous first ripples of an oncoming manic episode and grabs her meds, but they won't have much effect for weeks and the child is in danger now!

Risking her job and ultimately her life in a perhaps-delusional race to protect a four-year-old whose only word is his own name - "Weppo" - Bo finds herself alone with the child in a desert night fraught with terrors as she tries to reach an imagined safety among the Paiute. But political intrigue, desperate secrets and a relentless evil lurk in every shadow of a moonlit landscape in which Bo has only her own intense and uncanny perceptions as guide. She knows she's "crazy," but sometimes crazy sees what rational cannot. And "crazy" is now Weppo's only chance for a life!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*OVERDOSE: A Serial Killer ER Thriller (ER CRIMES: THE STEELE FILES Book 1) *




  






Mysterious deaths. A looming evil. When her patients start dying, can a loyal doctor stop the slaughter?

Lonely and forsaken by her loved ones, Dr. Emma Steele settles to live for her patients and her wine. When her mentor is murdered, she risks her life to find the killer but falls into his trap.

Emma would do anything to stop the carnage, even if unmasking this cold-blooded sociopath may take her to her grave.

Can she overcome the monster to save those she swore to protect, or are they doomed to a fate worse than death?

OVERDOSE is the first thriller in the gritty ER Crimes. If you like suspense, serial killers, and a headstrong protagonist that won't quit, you'll love Rada Jones's page-turner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/21/22.

Currently Free.

*The Southwestern Theater: 1943-45*




  








This second volume of Kirill Moskalenko's memoir of his Great Patriotic War begins with the Battle of Kursk. Don't be put off by the first chapter. Moskalenko's Fortieth Army played a relatively minor role in the battle, and I believe he added a bit of unnecessary detail. There is a fairly good and cursory exposition on Voronezh Front operations during the battle in a verbatim report from General Vatutin, the Front commander.

Moskalenko's small role at Kursk was not a function of Soviet Supreme Command's opinion of his abilities. The Germans attacked in other sectors. The Soviet counteroffensive that followed the defeat of Operation Citadel was considered in the Soviet Union to be a continuation of the battle. Moskalenko won the confidence of Vatutin with resolute operations as Soviet armies advanced to Kiev and the Dnepr.

The Southwestern Theater as a military formation no longer existed after mid-1942, but the geographical theater of operations certainly did. Moskalenko participated in—

—The forcing of the Dnepr in late 1943.

—The liberation of Kiev in his new posting as commander of Thirty-Eighth Army, which he stayed with until the end of the war.

—The continuation of the Kiev Offensive as forces passed into Right-Bank Ukraine, west of the Dnepr.

—The Zhitomir—Berdichev Offensive. After Kursk, the Wehrmacht was beaten. This operation emphasized the point. Manstein's Army Group South was savaged.

—In the Proskurov—Chernovtsy Operation, German forces were driven back, in some places all the way to the borders of the Soviet Union. Their strategic defensive front in the southwestern theater was split and would never be whole again.

—The L'vov—Sandomierz Operation. The ousting of the Germans from the USSR was almost complete. Moskalenko lost some favor in this action. He was, perhaps unjustly, blamed for the failures of his army in the battles associated with the Koltov Corridor. His explanation of what happened convinced me. What do you think?

Fair or not, leaders tend to exploit success. Military leaders certainly do. Russians, in the Soviet era and at other times, take that to extremes. Moskalenko was harshly judged for his actions in the L'vov—Sandomierz Operation. Meanwhile, success was being had to the north, in Operation Bagration, or the Belorussian Offensive, as the Soviets generally called it. Thirty-Eighth Army never again played a lead role in the war effort, though Moskalenko still found himself in some interesting and pivotal fights.

—The Carpathian—Dukla Operation, culminating in the Battle of Dukla Pass. This is a primer on why you do not want to make war in the Carpathian Mountains. The two chapters dealing with this are worthwhile simply as a lesson in geography. There is much more than that.

After Dukla Pass, Moskalenko's Thirty-Eighth Army was shuffled off to Fourth Ukrainian Front and given the largely thankless task of beating the Germans in southern Poland and Czechoslovakia. However, there were no unimportant theaters in this war. It seems Moskalenko kept his attention on business. He certainly writes about it in detail.

Soviet histories of World War II are generally ignored, for understandable reasons. The propaganda is egregious. As I point out in my foreword, it requires some critical thinking to see the worth of this account.

Germany lost. How did that happen?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/22/22.

Currently Free.

*Star Rebels: Stories of Space Exploration, Alien Races, and Adventure *




  








There are rebels among the stars...

Meet eleven protagonists battling to save themselves and the ones they love. Human, cyborg, clone, or alien, they'll find themselves pitted against intergalactic crime bosses, interstellar mercenaries, a quantum-wave-riding collective mind, and the universe itself. Along the way, there’s plenty of action, adventure, humor, and even some romance.


Written by the freshest voices in science fiction, these stories are short, but they’ll light your imagination like a solar flare. Strap yourself in and join the rebellion! Download this collection today.



About the Star Rebels Stories:

A Tale of Two Ships by Audrey Faye
A KarmaCorp Story
Two ships crash into an unimportant digger rock. The first carries a newborn baby. The second will rewrite her destiny.

Carl Sagan’s Hunt for Intelligent Life in the Universe by C. Gockel
An Archangel Project Story
Sometimes intelligent life is right in front of your whiskers.

Blood Ties by Christine Pope
A Gaian Consortium Story
On the outlaw world of Iradia, Miala Fels and her computer hacker father discover that taking the wrong commission can have unexpected consequences.

Passage Out by Anthea Sharp
A Victoria Eternal Story
Street rat Diana Smythe has long since given up her hopes of escaping Earth, but that doesn’t mean she can’t watch the ships fly in and out of the spaceport and dream…

Arcturus 5 by D.L. Dunbar
A Twenty Sectors Story
Xella went to Arcturus 5 to mediate a simple trade dispute between the Mol and the Dark, but now she’s not sure she’ll get out alive.

Treason’s Course by L.J. Cohen
A Halcyone Space Story
In the midst of Earth's first off-planet war, a soldier is given a covert assignment and must decide if treason lies in carrying out her orders or disobeying them.

Falling by Pippa DaCosta
A Girl From Above Story
Trapped in a scrappers rig with a woman he’s been hired to kill, Caleb Shepperd is beginning to wonder if this job could be his last.

Starfall Station by Lindsay Buroker
A Fallen Empire Story
After the empire falls, cyborg soldier Leonidas Adler must avoid the Alliance operatives who want him for secrets only he knows, but that’s easier said than done. Worse, his past threatens those he’s traveling with, including Alisa, the freighter captain he has come to care about.

Luminescence by Patty Jansen
An ISF-Allion World Story
Hadie learns the price of being an artificial human when her partner has an accident and becomes unresponsive.

Glome by James Wells
A Great Symmetry Story
Humanity’s first interstellar colony ship has arrived at its destination, only to find an inhospitable death trap of a planet. Crew member Amanda Bowen wishes that was the biggest problem she faced.

Unfinished by Kendra C. Highley
An Unstrung Story
In a world where genetically-engineered humans serve as slave labor to “real humans,” two prototype children, designed to be the most superior models ever created, look to each other to find a way to escape their fate. They may discover that being “artificial” doesn't mean they can't love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*X WAR: Infiltration *




  








*The aliens have arrived, and they’re not friendly.*


A series of events begins a shocking revelation that will change everything. Strange lights in the night sky, the disappearance of scientists on the verge of a breakthrough -a growing threat emerges from an unknown enemy- and the chosen few who will decide the fate of humanity...

Piper never wanted this, but now she's hearing voices- the pleas of her dead brother, telling her to run. Elsner, already down and out, risks destruction investigating a UFO cult. Perry once envisioned a doomsday emergency no one expected, but actually comes true. Thorne, a treacherous spymaster, plays both sides in his quest to survive the coming onslaught.

For Earth's inhabitants there remain many possibilities, yet one devastating reality: we are not alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*RENEGADE (THE COMPANION CHRONICLES Book 5) *




  








Jacob Kind, a synthetic person on the run for a murder he did not commit, finds himself mistaken for a professional assassin in a mining town. Needing the cash, he takes the money from the mining CEO and goes to warn the intended victim, a Native environmentalist named Raven Running Wolf, only to fall in love with her. Vowing to protect her, Jacob engages in a cat-and-mouse game as he plays both sides off of each other, the mining company and its gang of killers, and Raven's team of violent environmental terrorists.

Volume 5 of The Companion Chronicles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*FINAL CHANCE: Sci-Fi ... or History of the Future? (The FINAL Trilogy Book 3) *




  








Completing the trilogy, FINAL CHANCE may be science fiction, but it reads like a history of the future ... finding Vijay Patel in a world struggling to survive.

By 2046, climate change has reached a tipping point. After decades of pandemics, increasing devastation by hurricanes and tornados, rising seas and burning forests, freezing winters, and unbearable summers, the “moment of truth” comes as an unprecedented heatwave kills over half a Saudi city. The air was just too hot to breathe.

With food supplies already diminishing around the globe, and disease running rampant, leaders of every nation recognize the need for drastic, do-or-die measures. The solution is a complete, universal ban on fossil fuels and the doming of all human civilization.

Not everyone is willing to go along – at first. But there is no alternative. By 2065, all major cities, farms, factories, and wildlife “revitalization zones” are protected, under glass, in a climate-controlled, solar-energized environment. The health of this domed environment is facilitated by Vijay Patel, his innovative business partner, and their respective children.

This is the story of the building of that brave new world ... and the two remarkable families who played a key role in making this mind-boggling project possible ... despite the odds. And despite a very odd group of villains. It was, indeed, everyone’s “Final Chance” to survive. So why was anyone trying to sabotage these efforts? With humor and satire, Fleisher reveals the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nightwalker: A Post-Apocalyptic Western Adventure *




  








Darkness is his friend.
A world destroyed by nuclear war. “Civilization” rebuilt with iron fists. Jim Wolfe emerges from his hiding place years afterward, stronger, able to see in the dark, hampered by the daylight.
He is the Nightwalker. One man alone. Embracing honor in a world with none.
He only wants to get home. Did his wife and little boy survive? He has to find his way, walking through dens of villainy and despair, through the corrupt and the criminal.
With enemies of peace closing in on each side, how far can Wolfe make it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rebecca Schwartz Mysteries 4-5 (The Rebecca Schwartz Series Book 2)*




  








*Books 4 and 5 in Edgar-winner Julie Smith’s series featuring funny, lively lawyer Rebecca Schwartz (plus a bonus short story)—at a very nice price!*

"Nobody gets inside her characters like Julie Smith." -Linda Barnes, author of the Carlotta Carlyle series
“Julie Smith writes like jazz should sound--cool, complex, and penetrating right to the heart.” -Val McDermid
Vol. 4: DEAD IN THE WATER
WHAT'S THE ETIQUETTE WHEN YOUR HOSTESS IS ARRESTED FOR MURDER?
San Francisco lawyer Rebecca Schwartz has occasion to wonder when she and her weekend hostess, Marty Whitehead, find a body floating in the 30-foot kelp tower at the Monterey Aquarium, and Marty's promptly dragged off to the slammer.

Rebecca quickly grasps the Emily Post solution—sign on as Marty's lawyer, try to keep her client's two young kids out of the deep end, and somehow avoid drowning in the sea of lies gushing from Marty's mouth--and everyone else’s. There’s a lot of intrigue among the aquarium's oceangoing primates, as well as rumors of a pearl beyond price. Plus a new romance for our heroine!
Volume 5: OTHER PEOPLE’S SKELETONS

WHAT SHE'S ABOUT TO LEARN WILL ROCK HER WORLD! Rebecca Schwartz, “Jewish feminist lawyer,” as she’s fond of saying, thought she knew her best friend--and her boy friend. Not to mention her family. But everything’s about to change.

Secrets spill out of these pages like hornets out of a nest, each with its own distinct sting, as author Smith weaves a thrill-packed and complicated San Francisco mystery that’s as much about how little we know about our nearest and dearest as it is about whodunit.

Rebecca’s shocked when Chris Nicholson, her glamorous law partner, is arrested for murder--but not nearly so shocked as when she discovers Chris can’t come up with an alibi. What she was doing, Chris says, involves a secret so damaging she’d be drummed out of San Francisco legal circles if anyone knew. Sure enough, when Rebecca uncovers it, her world tilts on its axis—and continues to list, ever more dangerously, as the story picks up speed and this formerly rational lawyer finds her worldview threatened by things she never knew existed. At least not in her circle! And Chris is far from the only one with a skeleton in her closet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Connecticut Corpse Caper (Triple Threat Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A week-long stay in a creepy Connecticut mansion is replete with hidden passageways, disappearing corpses, and quirky inheritance recipients. And if that’s not enough to make for hair-raising moments on the secluded, storm-bound estate, how about a ghost named Fred?

The stipulation in the will of Jill-Jocasta Fonne’s aunt reads: if a guest leaves early, his or her share will be divided among those remaining. The first one to leave - permanently - dies just hours after arriving.
Soon, people start dropping like flies. Donning amateur sleuth caps, Jill and her associates, Rey and Linda, attempt to solve the mystifying murders. Others jump in, and the bumbling and stumbling - and mayhem - begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The List: A gripping police procedural set in Wales. (Jonah Greene Book 1)*




  







Seven names on a list. No birthdates, no addresses, just seven names.

Jonah Greene has been exiled from CID into the role of coroner’s officer. His first body, a homeless man who didn’t survive a freezing night, has left him with a list of seven names to decode.

Jonah’s determination to investigate sees him going up against his boss and a system that wants the whole matter forgotten. But he sees this as his one chance at redemption, and refuses to give up as the stakes increase, until his life is threatened.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dark Sky (The Misadventures of Max Bowman Book 1) *




  








Max Bowman is a hero for today’s America—mostly because he has absolutely no idea what he’s doing.

Years after being tossed on the trash heap by the CIA, Max is just getting by—and fine with it. Who cares if his future is in the rearview mirror? As long as he’s got a Jack Daniels in his hand and his creatively-foul-mouthed singer girlfriend on his arm, why shake things up?

Then his old Agency boss shows up with a job that’s way above his paygrade—tracking down the truth about a war hero who was killed in Afghanistan. Because some people think this dead man isn’t so dead.

Max treats it as a paycheck and a big fat waste of time. Until that house explodes. And a guy who looks a lot like the hero of a popular ‘60s TV Western puts a target on his forehead. Oh, and then there’s that secret para-military outfit in Montana, which wants to end his assignment in the most unpleasant way possible.

It all happens in DARK SKY, a sardonic spin on the traditional thriller and the beginning of Max Bowman’s hilarious and harrowing misadventures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Alexander's Treasure (Sam Reilly Book 22) *




  








Alexander the Great was one of the most successful military leaders of all time, conquering vast realms from Syria, to Persia, and as far east as Taxila, India.

In the process, he stripped his enemies of their immense riches. By the time of his death, he had accumulated the greatest wealth on Earth.

Legend has it, fearing assassination, Alexander had his gold minted into Gold Staters, coins bearing his likeness, before having his most trusted men transport them to a secret location.

Afterwards, to preserve his secret, Alexander had these men poisoned to death.

No sign of Alexander’s treasure was ever discovered.

Now Sam and Tom are on the hunt to find it, and there is much more at stake than mere wealth. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nazis & Reds: A Chronology of the Prewar Years: Revised Edition, 1845-1939 (The Protocols) *




  







Nazis & Reds: A Chronology of the Prewar Years, Revised Edition 1845-1939 is a revised combined edition of two previously published books, Nazis & Reds: A Chronology of the Prewar Years, Part I and Part II. The combined edition was too large to be printed in a single hardbound edition, so it was published in two parts, though it was meant to be read as one book. It is now available in this edition. A much earlier edition is available for free at National Holocaust Museum website or the Internet Archive, but I don't recommend it. Like all the books in the series, Nazis & Reds: A Chronology of the Prewar Years, Revised Edition 1845-1939 is part of a continuing history of authoritarianism in the modern era, its focus the Second World War in Europe. It is also a first-hand account of people caught in events.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/22/22.

Currently Free.

*Britain and European Resistance 1940-1945: A survey of the Special Operations Executive, with documents (David Stafford World War II History) *




  








In June 1940, Britain was driven from the continent by Germany, and France was forced to capitulate.

Practically all of Europe was occupied by the Nazis, and in Britain fears of invasion and fifth-column activity were rife. Even if these challenges were overcome, and Britain could avoid occupation, how would she hope to win the war?

One of the answers was to mobilise the potential resistance in occupied Europe and harness it to Britain’s strategy. Hence, in July 1940, the War Cabinet set up the secret Special Operations Executive (SOE), whose task it was to foster and support sabotage and subversion in Europe.

At first, SOE struggled to survive against the hostility or scepticism of more established bodies including the Foreign Office, the regular services, and the Secret Intelligence Service. It had to build the necessary underground networks in Europe from scratch and depended heavily on the willingness and the ability of Europeans to actively resist the Nazis. The SOE was constantly threatened by German attempts to penetrate or destroy its networks, but gradually overcame these obstacles to become more linked to Britain’s strategic requirements.

Britain and European Resistance 1940–1945 is the first general survey of SOE operations in Europe to have been written using the wartime documents now available. Although SOE archives remain closed, the author has used a wide range of other sources to produce what is likely to remain for some time the only comparative study of Britain’s direct physical links with resistance in occupied Europe, which is set firmly in the wider strategic and diplomatic context of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/23/22.

Currently Free.

*Boundary (Boundary Series Book 1)*




  








Paradigms Shift, Worlds Collide!

A daring and resourceful paleontologist uncovers something at the infamous K-T boundary marking the end of dinosaurs in the fossil record – something big, dangerous, and absolutely, categorically impossible. It’s a find that will catapult her to the Martian moon Phobos, then down to the crater-pocked desert of the Red Planet itself. For this mild-mannered fossil hunter may just have become Earth’s first practicing xenobiologist!

A new hard SF thriller from best-selling alternate history master Eric Flint and ace game designer Ryk E. Spoor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Undercity: Rebellion (Timekeepers' War Book 1) *




  






*I’m not dead yet, but this isn’t living…*
They call me the Ghost. I wander the surface of this nameless city, unseen, searching for the sister I lost many years ago. It is a forsaken place, its battle-scarred surface left to burn under a relentless sun.

I should have given up. But when I uncover a disturbing connection between Lyca’s disappearance and the ancient wars that destroyed our city, I refuse to let it go.

The city is restless. Long-forgotten wounds are beginning to itch. People whisper about rebellion, rising-up to take back what was stolen from us. I only want what was stolen from me.

I would do anything to find my sister, even if it means starting a war. But some secrets were meant to stay hidden, and what I have uncovered will change the city and its people forever.

I’m not dead yet, but I will be soon…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Contain: The Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller (BUNKER 12 Book 1)*




  








A THRILLING DISASTER SERIES THAT WILL CHILL YOU TO THE BONE

17-year-old Finnian Bolles finds his world upended for the second time in three years when a stranger appears at the doorstep of the remote survival bunker he shares with a small community of frightened people. With a terrible plague ravaging the world, do they take the risk of letting him in?

As disagreement splinters the group and violence breaks out, the horrifying truth begins to emerge about the real cause of the Flense and why it was released into the world. But someone among them will do anything to keep those secrets buried.
Even if it means unleashing the Flense against them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*DANGER IN THE CLOUDS: A POST APOCALYPTIC SURVIVAL THRILLER (GRID DOWN SURVIVAL SERIES Book 1) *




  







Power grid collapses. He has the key to stop his enemy. His nemesis waits. Major's life on the farm abruptly changes after a cyberattack causes the collapse of the US power grid and the economy crashes. His autistic granddaughter’s uncanny ability to see danger draws the attention of Major’s nemesis who intends to control the US government. The attacks on the farm fuel Major’s drive to stop the traitor even though others tried and tragically failed. Major does not intend to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Midlife Curses: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Mystery (Witching Hour Book 1) *




  








A Paranormal Women’s Fiction murder mystery for anyone who believes you can find your powers at any age.

Constance Campbell has made a few questionable decisions in the run-up to her fortieth birthday. So in a way, moving two thousand miles away from everything she’s ever known makes perfect sense.

Creel Creek, Virginia is the last place either of her ex-husbands would ever think to look for her. What better place to hide from her humiliations than a town too small to warrant a mention on a map?

Laid off, and recently divorced from husband number two, this former workaholic moves in with her estranged—and very strange—grandmother.

A grandmother who informs Constance that she comes from a long line of powerful witches. And on the day she hits the big 4-0, she’ll come into her powers.

It turns out that she’s not the only paranormal person in town. Under the sleepy surface, the small town is teeming with supernatural beings.

When Constance finds the town’s resident vampire dead, things go from surreal to scary. The local sheriff is convinced that a killer is lurking in the shadows, hunting anyone with supernatural abilities…including witches like her.

He’s not wrong.

Can Constance learn enough magic to save herself and Creel Creek from this unknown foe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Only Witness: A Traditional Mystery with a Primate Twist (The Neema Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*An infant grabbed from her mother’s car. A dead end of evidence. A most unlikely source of help.*

Detective Matthew Finn is a fish out of water. After relocating to a small town to please his wife only to be abandoned by the cheating woman, he’s left juggling her three irritating pets along with a high-profile missing baby case. And already under pressure with a severe lack of clues, he’s wary when an anonymous tip leads to the incident’s sole witness… a gorilla.

Working with a protective scientist to keep the animal out of the obsessed public’s eye, Finn frantically navigates the primate’s cryptic pictures and sign language. But with the tiny and vulnerable victim’s survival at stake, the overwhelmed investigator fears he’s rapidly running out of time.

Can a cop and his curious simian assistant work together to catch a callous culprit?

The Only Witness is the suspenseful first book in the Neema the Gorilla Mysteries. If you like intriguing characters, intelligent animal sidekicks, and sharp twists and turns, then you’ll love Pamela Beason’s captivating page-turner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jill McLeod California Zephyr Series Books 1-4 *




  








ALL FOUR JILL McLEOD CALIFORNIA ZEPHYR MYSTERIES IN A BOX SET.

Zephyrette Jill McLeod is armed with good instincts and her knowledge of human nature, skills that serve her well when murder rides the train.

DEATH RIDES THE ZEPHYR

A COLD-BLOODED KILLER. A COLD, REMOTE CANYON. A MURDERED PASSENGER.

Zephyrette Jill McLeod spends her working days answering questions, taking dinner reservations, or providing first aid. She can usually solve any problem. But she wasn’t counting on a missing passenger—and a body in a sleeper car.

DEATH DEALS A HAND

WHO GETS THE DEAD MAN’S HAND? A HIGH-STAKES POKER GAME. DEATH HAS A SEAT AT THE TABLE.

Zephyrette Jill McLeod is back on the rails, riding the sleek silver streamliner west from Chicago to San Francisco. She can deal with almost anything, from an unexpected reunion with a long-lost relative to a troublesome passenger who likes to play poker—and has a shady past.

THE GHOST IN ROOMETTE FOUR

A GHOST ABOARD THE CALIFORNIA ZEPHYR?

Zephyrette Jill McLeod tells herself that shimmering light couldn’t possibly be a ghost. She doubts the evidence of her own eyes. But she can’t explain it. Does it have something to do with that body Jill found two months ago?

DEATH ABOVE THE LINE

LIGHTS, CAMERA, ACTION—MURDER.

Jill McLeod is playing a Zephyrette in a film noir. Dark conflicts swirl around cast and crew. A studio executive's visit brings hidden emotions boiling into view.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*If She Dies (Harlow Book 1) *




  








2022 READER READY AWARDS TOP PICK
2021 PUBLISHER'S WEEKLY BOOKLIFE PRIZE

How do you survive the death of a child?
Nine months ago, Tess’s five-year-old daughter was killed in a car accident. The driver, Brady Becker, was sentenced to two years in prison. It didn't make Tess’s pain go away.

Brady also has a daughter: A twelve-year-old named Eve who walks to Chandler Middle School every day. Tess knows this because she's been watching Eve for the last few weeks. It isn’t fair that Brady’s daughter gets to live, while Tess’s daughter does not.

When Eve goes missing, all eyes turn to Tess, who doesn’t have an alibi. But Tess isn’t guilty.
Or so she believes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/23/22.

Currently Free.

*Hiding in Plain Sight *




  








Lainie Parker has a seemingly normal life. To outsiders, she is living the dream---a husband, children, a schedule filled with more activities she could've ever imagined. For her, though, the seemingly great life is anything but.

Her gut tells her something is awry in her marriage. The feeling quickly grows to an uncontrollable level until it implodes...

The Thanksgiving Day parade should be filled with holiday cheer but a harrowing incident sends Lainie's suspicions about her husband spiraling out of control.

Before she knows what's happening, disturbing recurring nightmares force her to withdraw from her family to protect them from an unknown threat.

Her paranoia grows to frightening levels---so frightening she soon finds herself in a terrifying encounter with the law and desperate to save her marriage before another humiliating incident occurs.

Her efforts to get to the root of her paranoia forces her to dredge up long forgotten secrets. If she doesn't rein in the chaos and face reality, the stress she's under is sure to cause a nervous breakdown and the demise of her marriage.

Will she overcome her issues before she loses the man she loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/24/22.

Currently Free.

*The Philosophical Strangler (Joe's World Book 1) *




  








PHILOSOPHY: THE HANDS ON APPROACH

Mighty Greyboar, the world's greatest professional strangler, is dissatisfied with his lot in life. The work is steady and the pay is good, but what, he wonders, is the point of it all

But when he learns that there is a Supreme Philosophy of Life*, Greyboar the Strangler is Born Again! Still, just how can a professional man in good standing pay the bills with all this philosophical exploration getting in the way

That's what his hard-headed agent and manager Ignace wants to know! And Ignace's skepticism turns quickly into outright horror when Greyboar's philosophical preoccupation leads to one disaster after another . . .

—simple choke jobs turn into ethical quandaries . . .

—a bizarre artist and a deadly arms-master turn up to complicate their life . . .

—as if their new girlfriends haven't complicated it enough!

Before you know it, Greyboar the strangler and his disgruntled manager find themselves embroiled with an abbess at odds with her deity, heretics on the run, dwarves needing to be rescued, and then—worst of all!

Greyboar's long-estranged sister Gwendolyn, political activist and revolutionary, comes back to town asking Greyboar's help in an insane mission to the underworld. It's purely a noble cause, one which no self-respecting assassin would touch for a moment. But in the pursuit of Enlightenment, anything can happen. . . .

*What You want the details Hint: Entropy. For more on the secret, buy this book!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Prodigals - The Complete Epic: An EMP Apocalyptic Survival Fiction (The Prodigals - An EMP Apocalyptic Fiction Series) *




  








Carl Raydon knew it was coming. Disaster was only a matter of time.
The Prodigals: A Journey Home in the Dark, a post apocalyptic EMP survival thriller told through the members of the Raydon family. A close-knit group of adult children whose father foresaw the inevitable and prepared them for it.

Nuclear missiles have exploded over the West Coast, East Coast, and the Gulf of Mexico. The resulting EMP has knocked out power to 80% of the US. Was it North Korea, Iran, or maybe China? The enemy is uncertain. American military is still intact. The civilian infrastructure that it depends on vanished in an instant. The government is scrambling to secure the nation and prevent the next attack, but society is disintegrating.

The Raydon's are living and raising their own families in different parts of Washington State, but once they realize what has happened, and their father's fears have become reality, each family heads for the ranch in the remote Republic, Washington. It's a struggle to get there against those that would take advantage of the chaos and, once there, a struggle to keep it.

Major Aaron Styles has been tasked to put the puzzle together and find the truth. Uncertain what is coming next, his team races to provide the answers America needs to fight back. The trail takes a winding road, but the clues hint at another devastating attack, and soon. Running out of time, running short of resources and not knowing who he can trust, Major Styles draws the Raydon family into international waters. Together, they face the unthinkable.

Now Fractured and at war with itself, America is struggling. The military is weakened, its cities chaotic, and the government on the verge of collapse. Aaron Styles, along with CJ Raydon and Joanna, leave the protection of the ranch to find those they love. The problem is the path will lead them into the middle of the battle for the nation.

Amazing!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*MADNESS: An Apocalyptic-Horror Thriller (Madness Chronicles Book 1)*




  








*Animals everywhere are going mad.*
A real-life parasite has been rewiring mammal brains for madness, and over half are already infected. Most don’t show symptoms because this parasite is often dormant.

Like a ticking bomb, this puppet master has been patiently waiting for the right time to set off its hosts against the world. That time is now!

A canceled flight due to a volcanic eruption and a violent animal attack at their port, almost cause Ted and TJ to miss their transatlantic cruise and a needed escape from their busy lives in the US.

But there will be no peace or tranquility on this cruise as something is very wrong: animals have started to attack for no apparent reason.

It will take Ted and TJ’s unique skills to not only survive their cruise, but to understand an apocalypse of madness which appears to have struck the whole world.

With mammals outnumbering humans 10,000 to 1, is this the end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch In Charm's Way (Witches Of Brimstone Bay Book 1) *




  








Solving crime one ghost at a time.

Disaster strikes and witch Esme Westbrim flees in the dead of night to her magical hometown of Brimstone Bay with a terrible secret. The ramshackle old castle left to her by a great-aunt is the perfect hide-out for a desperate witch seeking a charm to get her out of harm's way, right up until a dead body turns up on her doorstep.

Things get worse when the ridiculously handsome investigating Special Agent Chris Constantine puts Esme on his suspect’s list. Esme must put her amateur sleuthing skills to the test and prove her innocence before Agent Constantine takes too close a look at her — because Esme has a secret worse than murder.

Juggling life and death turns into magical mayhem when a moody psychic cat, a busybody ghost aunt, and Esme’s three wild witch cousins burst in on her life. Will they help her catch the killer, or will they run for cover when they find out what Esme is hiding?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Beyond Dead: An Afterlife Adventures Novel (A Paranormal Ghost Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








**Currently being adapted for TV **

Bridget Sway is newly dead. And confused.

Instead of cloud cars and harp-playing cherubs, the afterlife is working a full-time job that doesn’t pay and a heinous communal living situation with housemates who have no concept of privacy or personal space. As if that wasn’t bad enough, on her first day at work Bridget finds a murdered ghost stuffed in her locker.
With the afterlife police looking to pin the murder on Bridget, her new best friend and ex-PI, Sabrina, suggests they solve the murder themselves. But with a handsome parole officer watching her every move and the afterlife police dogging her every step, solving the murder is easier than it sounds.

If you like sassy heroines who break all the rules, laugh out loud humour and whodunnits that keep you guessing until the very end, then tag along with Bridget Sway on her afterlife adventures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Case of Murder by Monte Carlo: Texas General Cozy Cases (Texas General Cozy Cases of Mystery Book 1) *




  








Laurel Benson is a loyal and dedicated nurse. She may be petite, but she’ll take on anyone who threatens her patients’ safety and well-being. That feisty protectiveness creates problems when a hit and run victim lands in the ER and Police Detective Cade Resnick arrives to investigate.

There’s no denying the sparks between these two, but their professions put them at odds. As Cade zeroes in on his suspect, Laurel won’t make it easy for him, not while the suspect is under her care. More than once, these two clash when Cade’s quest for justice collides with Laurel’s concern for her patients.

Come along on the start of a new series and meet the staff and professionals who give Texas General Hospital its heart. There’s never a dull moment in the ER, or in the lively college town of College Station, Texas!

From the best-selling author of The Sisters, Texas Mystery Series, Mirrors Don't Lie Series, and The Spirits of Texas Cozy Mysteries, enjoy a fresh approach to quick cozy reads, some dedicated to mystery, some to romance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Man by the Sea (The Slim Hardy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The Man by the Sea: A thrilling British mystery with a stunning twist...

"An absolute feast for noir and paranormal thriller fans alike. Highly recommended." ~~ bestthrillers.com

John "Slim" Hardy, heavy drinker and disgraced soldier turned bumbling private detective, is hired to investigate Ted Douglas, an investment banker who slips out of work every Friday to visit a desolate cove on the Lancashire coast. There, he walks to the shore, opens an old book, and begins to read aloud.

His wife thinks he's having an affair.

Slim thinks he's insane.

The truth is more incredible than either could imagine.

The Man by the Sea is the sensational debut novel by Jack Benton, a classic story of love, betrayal, murder, and intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Eye for an Eye: A Colby Tate Mystery (The Colby Tate Mysteries Book 2)*




  







When an explosion at a public water project rocks tranquil Crayton, Missouri, Sheriff Colby Tate and his unlikely band of deputies are drawn into the murky world of global vendetta killing. As they scramble to protect three immigrant families to their rural Ozark community, a mysterious amulet found at the site of the blast hints at connections to Tate’s past and to a romance and military history he is struggling to leave behind. In Book Two in the Colby Tate Mystery Series, USA Today bestselling author Allen Kent interweaves a tale of deception, romance, and murder that will keep you guessing right to the final sentence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hunter's Moon: Braddock's Gold Mystery Novel Series (Braddock's Gold Mystery Series Book 2) *




  







Tom Kenney, a Vietnam veteran dealing with PTSD, has information that could lead to the discovery of a gold payroll that disappeared during the French & Indian War in 1755, but his condition prevents him from remembering the location. A nemesis, known to him as The Benefactor, has told him he’d kill him if he didn’t give up the information on the valuable treasure, and Tom is no closer to recalling his lost memory. How long will The Benefactor wait? Little can Tom realize his nemesis may not be his most dangerous threat. And how will a chance conversation with an ex-Nazi change his life and that of others forever? Will Tom live or die?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Malevolent (Shaye Archer Series Book 1) *




  








From New York Times bestselling author Jana DeLeon, the first in a new thriller series.

Everyone wondered about Shaye Archer’s past. Including Shaye.

Shaye Archer’s life effectively began the night police found her in an alley, beaten and abused and with no memory of the previous fifteen years, not even her name. Nine years later, she’s a licensed private investigator, with a single goal—to get answers for her clients when there aren’t supposed to be any.

And maybe someday, answers for herself.

Emma Frederick thought her nightmare was over when she killed her abusive husband, but someone is stalking her and tormenting her with mementos from her past. With no evidence to support her claims, the police dismiss her claims as post-traumatic stress, but Shaye is convinced that someone is deliberately terrorizing Emma…playing a cat and mouse game with only one goal in mind.

To kill Emma.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/24/22.

Currently Free.

*While Fates Permit *




  








It all started in 1941.

Scully is unprincipled and a bully who becomes rough with any woman who refuses him.

Sylvia, a member of the WAAF, is shy, has lived by a strict moral code, and is away from home for the first time in her young life. She caught Scully’s eye, and so it began.

With the strain of daylight operations in Blenheim light bombers, with their heavy casualties, eroding whatever vestiges of decency he once had, Scully believes he was under a sentence of imminent death and must live hard to cram as much pleasure into a very short time as he possibly could.

Sylvia admires his courage and therefore sympathises with the appalling stress under which he carries not only the burden of overcoming personal fears but also the responsibility of commanding his crew. Admiration quickly turns into adoring affection…

Out of the conflict of their different natures come both delight and tragedy, which are all set against a thrilling background of hectic, realistic battle scenes in the air.

Nothing is as simple as it seems, but how will everything unfold?

‘While Fate Permits’ bears all the popular Richard Townshend Bickers trademarks of technical accuracy, factual authenticity, acute characterisation, profound knowledge of air fighting, humour and good prose, making for a well-rounded novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/25/22.

Currently Free.

*Onslaught: A Sci-Fi Romance Thriller (Exile War Book 1) *




  









When mutants from civilization’s end come roaring back from exile, telepath Langston Wheeler must confront assassination, interstellar intrigue, and a woman he can’t resist.

Once, telepaths almost wiped out humanity. Years later, a brotherhood called the Gentle Hand lives to keep it from happening again. But sometimes a telepath is born outside their order.

Langston Wheeler, a young Hand with a checkered past, heads to the planet Felicitas to investigate a rogue telepath. His superiors want the rogue brought in, the rules enforced, and above all else, the planetary government kept firmly in the Gentle Hand’s camp.

Tia Dynn, the youngest person ever elected to lead Felicitas, shepherds her peaceful world into the center of the interstellar stage. On the cusp of true greatness, her people are ready for a leading role in Human Space. The only thing she lacks is someone to share it all.

But the rogue Wheeler’s hunting is not what he seems. Langston and Tia face a dark threat from the age when the first telepaths tried to rule humanity. Forced together by a danger they never imagined, the two contend with assassination, intrigue, and their growing love for each other. Langston is a Gentle Hand, though. He’s expected to marry another Hand, and bring up telepathic children.

War and survival draw them closer and closer, and Wheeler must choose between his history, the rules of his order, and a woman he can’t resist. The fate of Human Space hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Vampire And The Frenchman: Ghosts Of Pinkerton *




  








Book 1 of the Ghosts Of Pinkerton series.

An imaginative western/fantasy/sci-fi genre mashing supernatural adventure!

If you like your stories strange, a bit campy, and full of historical inaccuracies, then this is your type of book.

Jasper Longley was a broken man before Allan Pinkerton pulled him off the train tracks and gave him a purpose.

Cole Owens drank his skeletons away. He was aimless until he stumbled into Jasper.

The wild west in the 1880’s was a time of revolution, progress, lawlessness, and … monsters. While average Pinkerton agents were tasked with tracking bandits and keeping order, agents Jasper Longley and Cole Owens fought to keep the world from plunging into chaos. Their mission was to keep tabs on the supernatural beings wreaking havoc on the citizens of the western frontier—and apprehend candy-stealing goblins.

After a routine vampire hunt, Jasper and Cole discover a peculiar relic that sends them on a grueling quest to stop a mysterious force: The Chaos Demon. Few have encountered this demon and lived to tell the tale. Jasper is one of the few and he is hell-bent on ending this demon’s reign of terror.

Along the way, they uncover a few hidden demons of their own making.

A Frenchman and a lone vampire play much bigger roles than previously imagined. Nothing on the surface is quite what it seems—not when darkness consumes all things.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Slice of Death: An Urban Fantasy Thriller: (Harker & Blackthorn, Book One) *




  








Telekinesis, noun

The psychic ability to move objects without physically touching them.

A blatant disregard for the laws of physics.

An interesting way to screw up your career (see also ‘flammable’)


Amy Matthews is proud of being one of the youngest ever doctors of particle physics. Her life in Oxford is just about perfect – well, except for colleagues who won’t take her seriously, a pushy megacorporation trying to ‘buy’ her department and her inability to teach a class without the equipment mysteriously bursting into flames.


But everything is normal, right? Amy is certain she can’t be causing all those electrical fires.


A volatile encounter with a troubled stranger and a rash of mysterious deaths across the city send Amy tumbling down a path she thought she’d left in the past. Forced to admit she has no control over her growing psychic abilities, Amy pitches herself into a life and death struggle against a dangerous entity. She must master her long neglected talent or pay the ultimate price.


An inhuman presence hunts the city’s sleeping inhabitants. A creature which creeps in by night…and feeds.


But how can Amy hope to survive when she can’t stop breaking the laws of physics?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Auld Lang Syne: An Urban Fantasy Thriller: (A Harker & Blackthorn Novella) *




  








Surprise, noun

An action or object that was unanticipated by the recipient or witness.

An event regarded as unlikely to occur.

Why the hell would you open that?!



Rebekah Harker has enjoyed a quiet Christmas after the disturbing events of the Winter Solstice. Never one to mope, she has amused herself with romantic assignations and by poking around dark corners of the museum, while Amy and Steve visited their families.

But now that her friends are back, Rebekah is forced to confront the events which left her and her understanding of reality shaken. While preparing for a quiet New Year’s Eve get-together, a special delivery mysteriously arrives at the museum.


Who could be sending her presents? Especially a package that looks like it was wrapped half a century ago. Could the museum be up to its old tricks?


Pressing her friends into research mode, Rebekah sets out to discover who sent the parcel and what it contains. Of course, all of this would be so much easier if Amy and Steve weren’t avoiding each other.


And if she could keep a lid on her own deadly curiosity…


Celebrations will have to wait. A malicious entity is loose in Harker & Blackthorn HQ. And there’s a friendship to rescue.


A cryptozoologist’s work is never done…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*As Witch Would Have It (Wicked Witches of Pendle Island Book 1)*




  







Chelsea Moon has had better days. Weeks. Months. Years. When real life gets too hard Chelsea decides to fly back to Pendle Island, a place she has not been since she was born. She’s looking forward to a vacation, but when she arrives, she’s quickly thrown into mayhem. Her Great Aunt Griselda has died, and Chelsea is needed at the funeral. She’s barely halfway through a stack of breakfast pancakes when her cousin Lizzy drops another bombshell. Chelsea is a witch, and her Great Aunt didn’t just die. She was murdered. Things go from bad to worse when Chelsea and her cousin start to follow the breadcrumbs. Her Great Aunt had been an infamous miser and hated by just about everyone on Pendle Island. Witches don’t get much more wicked than Griselda. After an ancient legal loophole leaves Chelsea as the sole heir of Griselda’s estate, she suddenly finds herself in charge of a haunted house on a hill, home to a mad pirate ghost, a talking cat, and a burly lumberjack with a curious secret. If that wasn’t enough, she’s got a dreamy sheriff to contend with, and a silver-tongued lawyer who is as charming as he is cunning. It’s a lot to process, especially when Chelsea learns about a family curse dangling over her head. The last thing she wants is to end up like her man-eater mother, but it seems she can’t help attracting attention…

With a curse to run from, a murder to solve, and a needy cat to please, Chelsea finds her plate fills up very quickly. There’s also the small matter of avoiding death and learning magic, but that’s easy enough. Right?

As Witch Would Have It is the first book in the Wicked Witches of Pendle Island mystery series. It’s fast, funny, and may contain a sassy animal or two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sherlock Holmes and the Missing Shakespeare (The Watson Files Book 1) *




  








Sherlock Holmes, legendary sleuth of Victorian London, is asked to authenticate the work of what appears to be a long lost Shakespearean play.

Alas, just as the famed detective is about to announce his conclusion, the manuscript is stolen.
Now, the hunt is on to locate and recover it.

As Sherlock and his trusted sidekick, Dr. John Watson, begin to unravel the mystery of the missing play, their investigation leads them on a convoluted but logical path.

But the closer they come to the missing play, the more their lives are endangered.

Now, as the clever pair of investigators become the pursued, can Holmes and Watson locate the missing Shakespeare play without dying at the hands of a diabolical killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jack Ryder Mystery Series: Vol 1-2*




  








Spine-chilling tales from the Amazon ALL-star Bestselling author Willow Rose

The books have more than 3000 raving 5 star reviews!

- HIT THE ROAD JACK:

Ben is supposed to be in school. It's Monday morning but his parents are still asleep after a night of heavy drinking. Ben waits patiently, even though he knows he is missing out on today's field trip to the zoo. But, when his black Labrador suddenly runs upstairs and comes down with a finger in his mouth, Ben knows he's not making it to school today at all.

Detective Jack Ryder is chaperoning his kids' field trip when he gets the call from the head of the Cocoa Beach Police Department. A body has been found and they need his help. Soon, Jack finds himself up against a killer, a predator who ruthlessly chases women and kills them so they can never leave him. The case soon causes serious consequences for him and his family once the truth is revealed.

With her new hero, Jack Ryder, as a loving father and committed detective, a new location in tropical Florida, and a story that moves at an incredible pace, Hit the Road Jack is Willow Rose at the top of her game.

- SLIP OUT THE BACK JACK:

They take turns with the knife, cutting their thumbs open. A drop of blood lands on the dark wooden table. Eyes meet across the room. All four thumbs are pressed against each other one by one. Blood is shared, secrets buried.

Years later a brutal madman sprays bullets into a crowd at a movie theater in Miami and sends a chill through the entire nation. When human remains are discovered in the dense forest next to a biking trail in Brevard County, it is only the beginning of a series of gruesome murders, which will shock the entire Space Coast.
Detective Jack Ryder is preoccupied with Shannon King and the strange email she has just received that leaves her terrified just as she prepares to go on stage at the Runaway Country Festival. Jack Ryder senses the connection and soon he realizes he is on the hunt for a serial killer with a killing spree that spans over more than a decade.

It's spring break in Cocoa Beach and evil is lurking everywhere.

˃˃˃ This is the first two books in the bestselling Jack Ryder Series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Heart of a Runaway Girl: An absolutely gripping mystery (A Mabel Davison Series Book 1) *




  








"Everyone should have a Mabel in their lives!" NetGalley

Critics hail this heart-stopping historical mystery AN ABSOLUTE GEM!

Diner owner Mabel Davison cheerfully serves coffee and pie while single-handedly raising her two young boys in the sleepy mountain town of Blue River.

Her quiet routine gets rocked when a teen girl, who had passed through the diner, is brutally murdered and her body dumped at a local sawmill.

Sheriff Dan Gibson looks no further than the teen's black boyfriend, Winston Washington, a known drug dealer.

Mabel fears Dan's only trying to keep the peace in a town rife with racism, and her big heart won't let that stand. He warns her to stop digging, too afraid to catch the attention of a local drug lord who rules this town with an iron hand.

But with Winston's trial looming, each step of her unlikely investigation brings danger—and the killer— closer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Bolt from the Blue (Bennett Sisters Mysteries Book 9) *




  








More international intrigue, murder, and romance for the Bennett Sisters overseas in the newest entry to the bestselling women's fiction and suspense series.

The next to youngest Bennett Sister, Francie Bennett (Blame it on Paris) is a hard-charging attorney whose boyfriend Dylan Hardy invites her to join him in Paris to help with a client. When Axelle Fourcier left Paris behind after the student riots of 1968, she vowed never to go back. She made a life for herself in America as a professor. But now a beloved aunt, age 104, has died and left her an inheritance to be shared with a cousin she never met.

A fabulous Belle Epoque apartment in Paris filled with pop art from the '50s and '60s is just the start of Axelle's discoveries in Paris. Wrangling with her slick cousin for the proceeds is distasteful but oh so French. Then the apartment is broken into, a friend is murdered, and Axelle's fears that the French state is once again conspiring against her seem very plausible.

Francie tries to deal with her cranky client, her own new relationship, and her boyfriend's nine-year-old daughter, as the estate problems spin out of control. Intrigue, romance, Paris and the Dordogne, and a soupçon of murder, wrapped in the legal and art world of France bring more than a few 'Bolts from the Blue' to the Bennett Sisters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blown *




  








She can pay with her life … or she can pay with her crimes.

Alison Tanner thought she was living her best life. Her husband’s seven-figure consulting business earned them entry into the country club crowd and paid for her gifted daughter’s tuition at the best private school in the area. She lives in a gorgeous house, drives an expensive car, and she could afford designer clothes, if she cared about fashion at all.

But when her husband, Tom, is killed in a gang-related shooting, it all comes crashing down. Tom’s consulting agency was just a front for his real business: keeping their wealthy neighbors supplied with cocaine, oxycontin, and every other illegal drug money can buy. Tom died owing the local drug lord a lot of money — and now Alison’s on the hook.

Worse, unscrupulous DEA Agent Banks wants her to be his informant in a sting operation and doesn’t care if she survives, as long as he gets his man.

Desperate to protect her daughter from both a vengeful mother-in-law who wants custody and a drug lord who wants her daughter to work off Tom’s debts in the streets, Alison agrees to go undercover, wearing a wire as she sells drugs to her snobby neighbors and learns more about the drug lord’s operation.

If she ever gets out of this, she vows she’ll take her daughter and disappear forever — but her chances of surviving are getting worse by the minute. Does she have a shot at ever living a normal life again, or is everything blown?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/25/22.

Currently Free.

*Airliner Down: An Aviation Thriller (Jack Lamburt Vigilante Justice Thriller series) *




  








"This book is a true feast for the mind!"- Clarion Book Review



Flight 2262 is bound for paradise, but a rogue terrorist could send it to the bottom of the ocean…

Kevin can’t wait to land in Hawaii for a romantic getaway. But when the off-duty pilot takes a glance at his GPS, he’s in for a surprise: the plane is headed to the middle of the Pacific Ocean. And he’s the only one who knows it…

Expecting the worst, Kevin heads to the cockpit. Before he can take the controls, he’s got a rookie air marshal, a stewardess with a grudge, and a barricade to get through.

With a storm on the way and limited fuel, Kevin must recruit the support of the frightened passengers to save the day. As long as he can survive the one person on board who won’t rest until all of them are dead…

Airliner Down is a fast-paced tech thriller that brings terror to the friendly skies. If you like pulse-pounding reads with compelling characters and chillingly real plots, then you’ll love John Etzil’s turbulent tale.

Buy Airliner Down today to experience the fright of your life!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Any Job Will Do: A Space Opera Adventure (The Grand Human Empire Book 1) *




  








Jackson ”Jax” Caruso inherited a ship from his parents.

They’re dead, they don’t need it.

The unification wars happened a while ago, Jax’s parent’s fought for the losing side. Now he takes the jobs he can get; smuggling, bounty hunting, hauling cargo. If it pays, he’ll do it.

When Jax is approached with a job that seems too good to be true, he should have known better, he should have walked.

He didn’t.

Now he and a few friends are in it deep; Imperial entanglements are the least of their concerns with organized crime on their tails.

Will Jax and his friends finish the job without getting caught, or killed? Only one way to find out!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BEHIND YESTERDAY An historical time travel romance Book #1: History, romance and time travel in the chaos of war.*




  








*Thomas Watson, a 1998 history professor, mysteriously appears during the Battle of Britain. Churchill, losing the struggle, is pressured to surrender. Knowing the war's outcome, can Thomas convince him to persevere and win the war without revealing his unique situation?*

Upon his curious arrival in London, Thomas finds he is married to Margaret, a woman he doesn't know but learns to love. Although unaware of his previous life, he's fully aware of the historical events unfolding. In their quest to influence Churchill to persevere and save the free world, Thomas and Margaret race down a path of danger, espionage, love, and intrigue.

A cast of fascinating characters finds their lives intertwined, eventually converging at the unexpected and exciting conclusion to one of the most important events of the twentieth century.

*You'll love this story because you think you know the ending.
--But you don't.--*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Patriot’s Grill *




  







It is 2099 and America has been controlled by a brutal dictatorship for 70 years.
Democracy isn’t just dead; it’s been erased from history. 
For Joe Carlton, bartender at The Patriot’s Grill, concepts of self-government and individual liberty are unimaginable. But then an old man, with an unbelievable story, wanders into the Grill and everything changes — for Joe and for the nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Bow of Destiny: An Epic Sword and Sorcery Fantasy Series (The Bow of Hart Saga Book 1) *




  








*Fantasia Reviews Book of the Year - 2016

Haunted by his past. Hunted in the present. Uncertain what is real.*

Athson suffered hallucinations ever since he was orphaned, including a dog no one else sees. The will in his possession, bestowed in a dream, can't be real. But the trolls now hunting him are. A destiny, both inconvenient and unavoidable, drags Athson into an unwanted quest that challenges all his assumptions.

Can he trust anyone?

Sworn to secrecy by his dead father about the bow, Athson wants nothing to do with it. A dragon and a wizard want the bow - and Athson dead. Running from the quest and his destiny are tempting options.

Then he finds something unexpected. Will his discovery destroy him before he recovers the bow?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Survivors: A Post-apocalyptic Novel *




  








*ATTACK OF THE ZOMBIES!*

Morty Donaldson is studying when his roommate Pete bursts into his dorm room chased by undead zombie-like monsters. Barefoot and armed with his shotgun, Morty fights the creatures but quickly learns they cannot be easily killed.

As they subdue the monsters and force them into a closet, it becomes apparent Pete knows more than he’s saying. Morty struggles to get Pete to tell the truth while searching for a way to defeat the monsters as they spread through town and the United States.

*ZOMBIES, VAMPIRES, OR SOMETHING ELSE?*

It becomes apparent that if the monsters are zombies, they have little in common with the B-movie variety and are more similar to vampires. But that designation is not quite right either. To make matters worse, Morty stumbles into his ex-girlfriend, a woman who doesn’t hesitate to manipulate him to get what she wants.

*HOW CAN THEY SURVIVE?*

Morty is put to the test in this tale of mayhem and destruction while he struggles with an enemy that cannot be defeated through conventional means. This action-packed post-apocalyptic urban fantasy zombie thriller takes readers on a journey that rips them through the pages to the cataclysmic ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Zombie Apocalypse Call Center: Who are you going to call to survive the zombie apocalypse? (The Zombie Apocalypse Call Center Series Book 1)*




  








Who are you going to call, to survive the zombie apocalypse?

Sam thinks his job at the Zombie Apocalypse Call Center is a joke.

Zombies aren’t real and the customers who call in for support about their guns and conspiracy theories are crazy!

Sam knows the zombie apocalypse will never happen.

Until the day it does happen…

Now Sam is juggling potential romances with two of his co-workers, Michelle and Ember. His manager is micro-managing him about his call stats and customer happiness, and he has to defend the call center from invading zombies.

Sam and his fellow analysts need to keep their customers alive and well-stocked with ammo, while also surviving the hordes of zombies attacking the call center.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder At Magic Cakes Cafe: A fun paranormal cozy with a dash of romance (English Village Witch Cozy Book 1) *




  








*In a flash, she had magic. Can she use it to solve a mysterious death in her family?*

Climbing a tree in a thunderstorm was always going to be a stupid idea, but when Evelyn Eldritch is struck by lightning, her magical powers are switched on. And she didn’t even know she was a witch!

When Evelyn learns that her biological mother has died under suspicious circumstances, she makes a journey to the quaint village of Maiden-Upon-Avon, where the residents consist of werewolves, witches, vampires and one annoyingly handsome-yet-gruff policeman. But who should she suspect? Who can she trust?

And if juggling her magical training, her mother’s café, and the town’s eccentric residents wasn’t enough, another body turning up at the local cricket match shows she’s definitely in well over her pointed hat…

Murder at Magic Cakes Café is the first book in the adorable English Village Witch Cozy series, set in the beautiful English countryside. If you love plucky heroines, small-town whodunits, and a touch of retro nostalgia, then you’ll love Rosie Reed’s fun and flirty tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Diaries, Damsels, and Dastardly Deeds: A Touch of Southern Cozy Mystery (Southern Shenanigans Book 1) *




  








Annabelle—Annie, thank you very much—Jordan’s got a new lease on life. She’s starting A New Chapter. Literally. Her great-aunt—one she’d never head of, has left her a bookstore—A New Chapter—to run. Sure it means leaving Jersey behind and going to the Carolinas, where everything is slow and meandering, but what else’s a new divorcee to do?

A break-in at the bookstore not long after Annie arrives in town is just one of the mysterious events that follows. Finding out about a father she knew nothing about, a family history that belongs in fiction, and a hunky private detective are just the start of her problems. Did she say problems? Maybe not all of those are problems.

One thing’s a problem for sure. The person who decided to break into her house after breaking into the bookstore. It has to be the same person, right? But what does he—or she?—want? What could a newcomer to this old tobacco town in the south have that a thief would desire?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Purrfect Kill (The Mysteries of Max Book 17) *




  








Pop goes the singer

As your loyal feline correspondent it is my sad duty to inform you that one of my housemates has lost her marbles and decided to go into showbiz. And in other news, the country’s most successful female pop singer was found murdered.

In other words: business as usual in Hampton Cove, one of the coziest but also (apparently) deadliest East Coast towns. At least for celebrities, who tend to die like flies in this lovely little corner of the world. As far as Harriet’s singing ambitions were concerned, she wasn’t the only one in our family with a sudden craving to step into the limelight and seek fame and fortune. Gran, too, announced she wanted to be a star and become the next Beyoncé.

The murder investigation into the death of Chickie Hay, meanwhile, wasn’t going well. Oh, there were plenty of suspects, but no progress being reported. Odelia, my human and sometime amateur sleuth, was at the end of her tether, and even we cats couldn’t give her the breakthrough she was so desperately looking for. But tenacious as we are, we just kept on digging, even as Gran’s ambitions caused a serious rift in the Poole family—she even up and left.

So how did it all end, you ask? Well, do read on in my latest report from the Hampton Cove front lines: Purrfect Kill. I promise you won’t be disappointed. At least if you don’t mind reading a book written from the viewpoint of a cat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*First Cut: A Detective vs. Serial Killer Mystery Thriller (The Family or Foe Saga with Detectives Daniels and Remalla Book 1) *




  








A serial killer returns to torment the woman once determined to catch him. This time, she's not backing down.
Former detective Jill Jacobs is forced to confront the Makeup Artist, an elusive psychopath whose trail of terror left seven dead and whose obsession with her almost destroyed her.

When the Artist strikes again in a new city, Detectives Gordon Daniels and Aaron Remalla seek out Jill, whose strange telepathic connection to the killer is their best hope to catch him.

Desperate and plagued by guilt, Jill’s only chance to find closure is to confront the man who stalked her and his grisly crimes. But there’s a catch. She must return to the mindset that bound her to him. The mindset the killer still seeks from her.

But choosing to help Daniels and Remalla will not only risk her life but also her heart, when she falls for one of them, drawing the attention of the man she’s driven to capture.

After losing everything, can she find the courage to face the murderer who took it all away, and is eager to do it again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Strait Over Tackle: A fun, action-packed mystery (The Flip Flop Detective Book 1) *




  








Rule #1 - Only be where flip-flops can be worn.

Former deputy Sam Strait lives his life by a particular set of rules. They provide him freedom to do the things he wants where he wants with whom he wants. For a single man in his mid-thirties, things couldn’t get any better. Then why isn’t he happier?

When Sam returns home for the summer, he discovers a stranger dead in his boat. With cops and reporters crawling over his property, gone are the usual plans of soaking up the sun and whiling away the days in the arms of a beautiful woman. Instead, Sam embarks on journey to solve the mysterious death.

Soon, he’s being followed, harassed, and assaulted by figures demanding the return of something he had no idea he possessed. Sam would have been better to stay away for the summer, but he couldn’t have. He had to return home. The rules demanded it.

Strait Over Tackle is the first book in an exciting new series from the author of the 509 Crime Stories and the co-author of the Charlie-316 series.

If you like your crime fiction with a dose of humor, then pick up this book today!

(NOTE: The Flip-Flop Detective occurs in the same world as the 509 Crime Stories. The first book in that series is The Side Hustle.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Killer in the Crowd *




  








Live music is in her blood, but as the death threats arrive, she fears there’s a killer in the crowd.

Cath Edgley is a normal schoolteacher at a normal high school… until she hears the shocking news that fading rock star Raven Rain has been murdered.

Because, to Cath, Raven Rain is more than just a picture on a magazine – he was also the ex-lover of her missing mother, Betzy Blac, lead singer of ’80s punk girl band, Décolleté. A woman who went missing over 30 years ago.

Warned by a string of mystery text messages to “trust no one”, Cath is inspired to solve the mystery of her mum’s disappearance, once and for all.

Cath finds herself thrust into the sordid underbelly of the ’80s music scene, when rock and roll played second fiddle to the sex and drugs.

Along the way, she also finds herself playing a new role: unwitting replacement lead singer for Décolleté on their first tour in over 30 years.

Can Cath find the killers before she becomes their next victim?

Are the superstars she encounters all that they seem?

And what exactly happened to the punk superstar, Betzy Blac?

If you love mystery thrillers with a musical twist, then you’ll love Killer in the Crowd, the debut novel from P N Johnson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/26/22.

Currently Free.

*NightShade Forensic FBI Files: The Atlas Defect (Book 3) *




  








As Agents Heath and Eames uncover the truth, a decades old scandal comes to light. Even now, some are willing to kill to keep their secrets hidden.

Eleri wanted a different kind of case. She should have been careful what she wished for. When an odd human skeleton in Michigan’s Manistee-Huron National Forest triggers a NightShade investigation, Eleri and Donovan arrive to find it missing.

But two other skeletons are a little too easily uncovered—each displays different anomalies that raise alarming questions. The bones aren’t from the area or probably even the continent. A decades-old abandoned building doesn’t register on satellite images. Files detailing genetic experiments on children are even more disturbing, and most of the children are unaccounted for. Who were the test subjects and where are the bodies?

Eleri and Donovan believe there are others out there who haven’t died yet. But they will, if something isn’t done. Fast. If the case itself wasn’t enough of a problem, someone is watching. Someone with a particular interest in Donovan’s own skeletal anomalies . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/27/22.

Currently Free.

*INTO THE STORM: Aliens Among Us*




  








2021 Semi-Finalist for Clue Award and a Paranormal Award.

There are aliens among us, but they take on many forms. They hide in plain sight. One of them could be you.
Set in small-town America, D. J. Adamson tells the story of an alien agenda, creating a madness of fear, and awakening concepts we may not be ready to see in ourselves. Into the Storm, a science-fiction thriller, asks questions needing answers before the big reveal: utilizing first contact, criminal intent, and the fear of those who are different.

"Excellent woven thriller with a SciFi twist!"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Elementary Magic: Relic Hunter Book 1 *




  








Fantastic possibilities and terrible consequences.

When her job interview goes down in flames, archaeologist Dr. Arienne Cerasola makes a desperate decision to get her life back on track. Returning to the thing that wrecked her life in the first place isn’t rational, but magic is the only option she has.

To find a legendary healing tree and save her friends, Ari must outsmart magic practitioners way more talented and prepared than she is. Can she beat the competition to the prize, or is another magical disaster inevitable?

Elementary Magic is the first book in R. Leonia Shea’s urban fantasy series. If you like witchy books with fun characters, flirty banter, archaeology, and mythology, you’ll love this series opener.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*California Demon: Paranormal Women's Fiction (Demon-Hunting Soccer Mom Book 2) *




  








As if keeping house and raising two spirited kids weren’t work enough, Kate Connor just took on a new job … and it comes with a terrible benefits package.

Out of retirement and back in the demon-slaying game, it’s up to her to keep her family, her city, and—yeah—pretty much the entire world safe from an evil uprising.

Plagued by achy joints, sleepless nights, and a heavy dose of mom guilt, Kate definitely isn’t in the best shape of her life. But she now has the two most important jobs any one person could take on, devoted parent and fearsome demon hunter.

Can Kate find a way to balance her secret life with her domestic one, or is she one toddler tantrum away from total ruin?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Psyched: A Ghost Hunter Mystery (Midnight Calls Ghost Hunter Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Proving ghosts exist can be murder…

Forty-something psychic medium Marna Langley, a paranormal investigator and rising television personality, faces off against a world-renowned debunker.

With only 48-hours to investigate the infamous cemetery caretaker’s house, Marna, along with her ghost-shifting cat, and her team set out to capture evidence of numerous reported hauntings.

But while she deals with unpredictable spirit channeling sessions and a glitchy crystal ball, the debunker goes missing and Marna’s co-host is blamed.

As she and her crew film a Midnight Calls episode, they discover the debunker’s body. Proving the cohost innocent may be impossible because he, along with the locals—both living and dead—believe he’s guilty of this recent murder in Death’s Door, Tennessee.

When midnight calls… who or what will answer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Casino Witch Mysteries 1 & 2 (Casino Witch Mysteries Boxset)*




  








*The first 2 books in the popular Casino Witch paranormal cozy mystery series.
Ella has discovered that she's a witch. Luckily with new friends and a cranky cat familiar, Ella will not be alone as she contends with her newly discovered paranormal powers and more than a few dead bodies along the way.*


Of Murders and Mages: Casino Witch Mysteries 1
Three ways that Ella's life is totally messed up:
1. Her new coworker is as cranky as he is attractive
2. A mischievous cat has decided she needs a familiar
3. She just found out she's a witch who can read the emotional hologram of a magical death (and isn't that a mouthful)
And oh yeah, there's five dead bodies, and no one knows how they are connected. Now she’s drawn into a madcap investigation at the casino where she's managed to snag a job. She must navigate learning her new mage abilities, a topless burlesque show, a jealous girlfriend, gamblers of all varieties, and magical chocolate cake, all while not setting herself or others on fire before the murderer makes her the next victim.

Which Mage Moved the Cheese? Casino Witch Mysteries 2
Ella's Super Awesome Guide to Paranormal Cheese:
1. You eat it, but there are weird side effects.
2. The ingredients can be really gross.
3. You don't use it to squash people.

When the ex-president of the Paranormal Cheese Council is found dead under the world's largest wedge of cheese, Ella is on the case! Unable to admit who she really is, she goes undercover. But can she, her klutzy sidekick, and the world's most arrogant familiar escape the Booby-Trapped Queso of Doom, or stop eating the magically addictive beer-cheese fondue without giving things away to the anonymous villain?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder in the Manor (A Lacey Doyle Cozy Mystery—Book 1) *




  








MURDER IN THE MANOR (A LACEY DOYLE COZY MYSTERY—BOOK 1) is the debut novel in a charming new cozy mystery series by Fiona Grace.

Lacey Doyle, 39 years old and freshly divorced, needs a drastic change. She needs to quit her job, leave her horrendous boss and New York City, and walk away from the fast life. Making good on her childhood promise to herself, she decides to walk away from it all, and to relive a beloved childhood vacation in the quaint English seaside town of Wilfordshire.

Wilfordshire is exactly as Lacey remembers it, with its ageless architecture, cobblestone streets, and with nature at its doorstep. Lacey doesn’t want to go back home—and spontaneously, she decides to stay, and to give her childhood dream a try: she will open her own antique shop.

Lacey finally feels that her life is taking a step in the right direction—until her new star customer turns up dead.

As the newcomer in town, all eyes are on Lacey, and it’s up to her to clear her own name.

With a business to run, a next-door neighbor turned nemesis, a flirty baker across the street, and a crime to solve – is this new life all that Lacey thought it would be?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death and a Dog (A Lacey Doyle Cozy Mystery—Book 2) *




  








DEATH AND A DOG (A LACEY DOYLE COZY MYSTERY—BOOK 2) is book two in a charming new cozy mystery series by Fiona Grace.

Lacey Doyle, 39 years old and freshly divorced, has made a drastic change: she has walked away from the fast life of New York City and settled down in the quaint English seaside town of Wilfordshire.

Spring is in the air. With last month’s murder mystery behind her, a new best friend in her English shepherd, and a budding relationship with the chef across the street, it seems like everything’s finally settling into place. Lacey is so excited for her first major auction, especially when a valuable, mystery artifact enters her catalogue.

All seems to go without a hitch, until two mysterious bidders arrive from out of town—and one of them winds up dead.

With the small village plunged into chaos, and with the reputation of her business at stake, can Lacey and her trusty dog partner solve the crime and restore her name?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*April Showers Bring Dead Flowers : A totally addictive, satisfyingly hearty, really funny cozy mystery (Book 1 of the Murder on the Vine series) *




  








A powerful new cozy mystery series from award-winning and bestselling author Krista Lockheart will have you laughing your head off, as it challenges your mind, and warms your heart! Join greenhouse expert Heather Moore and her sassy chihuahua as they uncover something unexpected in her new estate garden in this buzz-worthy fresh novel.

If you love animals, THIS book is for YOU!

Ant, the irresistible chihuahua, is more than a main character.
Read how he steals the show, just as he steals your heart!
And what about the PURRFECT PURRSIAN PUSSYCAT, Pansy?
Once Pansy sets eyes on William, she doesn’t let go . . . literally!

Fall out of your chair laughing as you read how William has to go through the days doing everything while holding a cat in one arm.

There’s something growing in the garden . . . and it’s not a flower. A mystery is growing in the garden!

Greenhouse expert and horticulture Professor Heather Moore gets a new lease on life when she inherits her grandparents’ estate in New England. But the garden she loved as a child has seen better days. Determined to restore her grandfather’s garden to its former beauty, she’s accompanied by Ant, her charming chihuahua, and Pansy, her grandfather's cat.

But wait, what? Heather suddenly digs up an even bigger challenge when she finds some human remains in an old potting shed. As she discovers clues and follows the evidence, a few suspects cross her mind, but ultimately they point to one wily and clever killer. Suddenly in danger herself, can Heather solve this puzzling mystery, restore her family’s legacy, and bring about justice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Until Death Do Us Part (A Palmchat Islands Mystery Book 1) *




  








Get the remaining books in the Palmchat Islands Mystery Series for 99 cents each for a LIMITED time!

At a beautiful sunset wedding in the tropics, there is a gunshot.

A loud gasp erupts, followed by exclamations of shock and horror.

A scream pierces the balmy air.

At the groom’s feet, the bride collapses, her head a pulpy shattered mess of brain matter, bone, and blood.

As the guests panic, married journalists Vivian and Leo Bronson struggle to make sense of the chaos and madness.

Who would want to kill the bride on her wedding day?

As Vivian and Leo search for the truth, they discover that sins committed long ago may have put the bride in the crosshairs of a killer desperate to make sure the past stays buried.

The married journalists are experts at uncovering secrets but exposing them could prove deadly.

Until Death Do Us Part is Book 1 in the popular Palmchat Island Mystery series but can be read as a standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rose Hill Mystery Series Three-Book Collection: Books 1-3 (Rose Hill Mysteries 1) *




  







This set includes: Rose Hill (Book 1), Morning Glory Circle (Book 2), and Iris Avenue (Book 3)

Rose Hill is a small mountain town where everyone knows everyone else’s business. In this cozy mystery series, amateur female sleuths (also cousins) Maggie, Hannah, and Claire navigate the challenges of marriage, family, children, and nosy neighbors as they solve crimes and entertain each other. If you like small town cozy mysteries with a little humor and romance, you will love the Rose Hill mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Relative Malice (Detective Kendall Halsrud Series Book 1) *




  








RELATIVE MALICE
First book in the Detective Kendall Halsrud series

When a home invasion takes place in an upscale neighborhood, Detective Kendall Halsrud takes over the case. In the murder house, she discovers an empty crib with blood drops next to it on the wood floor. The rest of the family has been fatally shot . . . but where is baby Philly?

Kendall’s desperate search to find the child derails when a man is arrested for murdering the family and claims that he killed the baby. Suspecting he had an accomplice, she isn’t convinced. Unable to give up on the baby, Kendall puts her career and her own life at risk, unearthing deadly family secrets in pursuit of the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Perception: Love, Loss, Leverage, Murder: Seduction Series Book #2 (Seduction Thriller Series) *




  








Perception:What do you do when things are too good to be true?

“Page Turner! …Rachel Allen is the perfect 21st Century heroine. Intrigue, mystery, and action are all in this thriller that is more about who we are than meets the eye.” Amazon Review

Is a little white lie a problem if it empowers your dream? Meet Idealist artist Lidia Lundon who lies to her wife to get her own NYC gallery and conspires with Dennis Gavin, accountant, internationally recognized ceramicist, and serial killer?

Plagued with writer’s block and PTSD, Rachel Allen is distracted by discovering the owner of a 1937 teenager’s diary and unraveling a wealthy family’s murderous secrets still in play. Unwittingly, her research dovetails with the FBI’s investigations of a series of brutal murders and puts her directly in harm’s way.

Meanwhile in Tawanda, Africa, Peter Powell, heir to a seat on the international cartel and working for US President Franklin Sandford, is on the run for his life, targeted by a diamond smuggling ring. This would be an exciting step up from his former clerk position if he lives.

Against the backdrop of worldwide unrest, a ruthless cartel protects its own by whatever means necessary creating webs of intrigue and deadly confrontations. No detail escapes them, and retribution is inevitable.

From the 1957 mob barbecue in Apalachin, NY, to the discovery of the diary in a turn-of-the-century Albany brownstone, to NYC, Washington D.C., and Tawanda, Africa, follow our heroes as they fight for life, love, and country or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Touch of Deceit (A Nick Bracco Thriller Book 1) *




  








The Gripping Thriller That Launched The Award-Winning, Bestselling Series!

FBI agent Nick Bracco can't stop a Kurdish terrorist from firing missiles at random homes across the country. The police can't stand watch over every household, so Bracco recruits his cousin Tommy to help track down this terrorist. Tommy is in the Mafia. Oh yeah, it gets messy fast. As fast as you can turn the pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Calculated Sabotage: The Calculated Series: Book 3 *




  






CIA operations officer Quinn King will do whatever it takes to find the person who killed her partner. She follows the evidence to Innovative Rocket Technologies, a start-up company and current darling of the rocket world. Their most recent launch, however, ended in an explosion that Quinn believes is connected to her partner’s death.

The CIA sends Cam Mitchell to provide backup for Quinn — and to make sure she isn't too emotionally invested. With Cam watching her back, Quinn embeds herself at IRT. She soon discovers there is more to the failed launch than IRT has shared with the public. And someone has a vested interest in keeping that information under wraps.

When the CIA finds new evidence that someone is actively sabotaging the next launch, they call in Parker, Ree and Mike from the FBI to help manage a growing number of loose ends. However, once Cam and Quinn realize why the rocket is being sabotaged, it puts them right in the crosshairs of a killer.

Calculated Sabotage is Book 3 in The Calculated Series. All books in The Calculated Series may be enjoyed as standalone novels or as a series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rolling Thunder (Coastal Fury Book 1) *




  







Back in his day, Ethan Marston was the best of the best when it came to taking down the worst of the worst in Miami. Now though? Well, he's just a humble bar owner with a story to tell, a girl to save, and a few drinks to make... or is he?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Long Way From The Corner: One Soldier's Journey through World War II; The Letters and Journal of Corporal Paul F. Bills *




  








This recently discovered collection of letters, as well as months of entries from a battlefield journal, recount the Army training and combat experiences of Corporal Paul. F. Bills, a field artillery forward observer during World War II. Assigned to the 943 Field Artillery Battalion in General George Patton's XX Corps, known as the "Ghost Corps", his unit was one of many tasked with charging across France and Germany in support of the best of the American forces in Europe. Through his personal accounts, we can immerse ourselves in the details of Army life during WWII; beginning with induction at Ft. Leavenworth, through basic training and specialist classes at Camp Roberts, California and Ft. Bragg, North Carolina. Especially enlightening is how the nation supported and encouraged men and women in uniform. Revealed is not only a wealth of eyewitness details about the daily life of an enlisted man, but also a moving story of growth, perseverance, and courage.

These materials are offered not only for their historic value, but also with deep respect and appreciation for the men and women who served quietly, humbly, without seeking glory. They came home from the devastating conflict of World War II to give tribute to the fallen by shaping a better nation with their dignity and honor. That legacy is fading with their inevitable passing.

Paul Bills left “the corner” on June 21st, 1943 and returned January 9th, 1946. During his journey he grew from boy to man and served his country with honor and humility. Now, through his letters home and his battlefield journal, we have inherited a rare gift; a glimpse into the heart and soul of an entire generation of heroes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Corpsman's Legacy *




  








Through The Daughter He Never Knew, Corpsman Gary Young Continues To Heal Veterans And Their Families:

Adopted as a baby, Stephanie began a search for her biological parents without a clue as to where this journey would lead. Early on she discovered her birth father, Gary Norman Young, was killed in the Vietnam War before she was even born. Locating veterans from her father’s world revealed his duties as a Navy Corpsman assigned to the Marine Corps as a helicopter crewmember.

As the story unravels, the mystery of her father’s courage, bravery and finally his death, brings Stephanie in contact with thousands of Marines and their families, including those who died in the helicopter crash with her father. Her journey, itself, becomes a legacy that offers hope and healing to those touched by the tragedies of war while honoring the remarkable relationship that exists between the Marines and their Navy Corpsmen.

Finally, with the help of veterans, the Marine Corps Commandant and a United State Senator, Stephanie obtains the medals and honors her father earned for his sacrifice and service – her tribute to the father she never knew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/27/22.

Currently Free.

*A Corpsman's Legacy Continues *




  








Through The Daughter He Never Knew, Corpsman Gary Young Continues To Heal Veterans And Their Families:

Stephanie continues her journey, picking right up where "A Corpsman’s Legacy" left off in this fascinating sequel. Having learned that her birth father, Gary Norman Young, was killed in the Vietnam War before she was born, she unraveled the mystery of her father’s courage, bravery and finally his death as a Navy Corpsman assigned to the world-famous Marine Corps Purple Fox helicopter squadron.

Now, as she uncovers even more information about her father and his crewmembers, Stephanie continues to help Vietnam veterans open up and realize that through all the heartache, there is light at the end of the tunnel. Stephanie’s journey also follows the Foxes as a new generation of Marines goes to war, and encounters a stunning twist of fate that ties the Vietnam and Iraq wars together like never before.

"A Corpsman’s Legacy Continues" chronicles the tremendous kindness and courage of our nation’s veterans as they talk openly about a time that shaped their lives forever. And woven throughout the many stories is the power of one man’s legacy to heal the wounds of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Tomorrow's Flight *




  








For the passengers and crew, American Cruise Airlines Flight 839 was supposed to be a routine red-eye. But destiny often changes people’s lives in ways they can’t imagine. When a dinosaur fossil is unearthed in the central Nevada desert, the last thing Andrea Alejandro, a graduate student in paleontology, expected to find was the tail section of an airplane in the same strata of earth.

After Flight 839 crash lands in unfamiliar terrain, Sarah documents the daily routine she and her fellow passengers follow, waiting to be saved. Slowly but surely the survivors come to realize that they have crossed through time. The daily horrors of Cretaceous life become clearer as they encounter a family of Tyrannosaurus rexes that grows increasingly interested in the survivors and their shell of an airplane. As timelines collide, one woman’s battle for survival becomes another woman’s fight for the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Relic: Blade (A Kane Arkwright Supernatural Thriller) *




  








*Cocky vampires, mythical swords, steady Glocks and ghost hordes. Welcome to my world.*

The vampires just woke up from a 1000-year slumber. Before nap-time they buried their fortunes around the world. Now they want their hidden treasures back.
It's my job to get to the relics first.

My partner Rebel and I need to track down and dig up hundreds of ancient items, and fast. They're worth, well, whatever comes after quadrillions. Most of them also happen to pack nasty supernatural powers.
Our latest target is a sword with the power to destroy the world. We just have to get past the grumpy blood suckers, the biting ghost hordes and a particularly nasty wizard.

But who am I kidding? Sneaking around won't work. Not when it comes to vampires. There's really only one way this can end.
On the edge of a blade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Charleston Green: A Novel (Tipsy Collins Series Book 1) *




  








2021 Annie McDonnell Memorial Literary Award Finalist
2020 Chanticleer International Book Awards Finalist for Paranormal Division
2020 Publisher's Weekly BookLife Prize Quarter Finalist for Fiction
2020 Readers' Favorite Book Awards Silver Medalist for Paranormal Fiction

“I am always on the lookout for exciting new writers, and once I started reading Charleston Green by Stephanie Alexander, I was captivated. This novel leaves the reader entranced; the writing is skillful and clever and funny. I highly recommend this book.” —New York Times Bestselling Author Elin Hilderbrand

“With humor, heart and a heaping helping of Southern Charm, Charleston Green brings an entirely new meaning to the term 'unwanted house guests.' Tipsy is a lovable, flawed, complex heroine that readers will root for from the first page to the last—and pitch-perfect storytelling will leave fans begging for a sequel. This is Stephanie Alexander at her best!” —USA Today Bestselling Author of Feels Like Falling, Kristy Woodson Harvey

If Tipsy Collins learned one thing from her divorce, it's that everyone in Charleston is a little crazy—even if they're already dead.

Tipsy, a gifted artist, cannot ignore her nutty friends or her vindictive ex-husband, but as a lifelong reluctant clairvoyant, she's always avoided dead people. When Tipsy and her three children move into the house on Bennett Street, she realizes some ghosts won't be ignored.

Till death do us part didn't pan out for Jane and Henry Mott, who've haunted the house for nearly a century. Tipsy's marriage was downright felicitous when compared to Jane and Henry's ill-fated union. Jane believes Henry killed her and then himself, and Henry vehemently denies both accusations. Unfortunately, neither phantom remembers that afternoon in 1923. Tipsy doesn't know whether to side with Jane, who seems to be hiding something under her southern belle charm, or Henry, a mercurial creative genius. Jane and Henry draw Tipsy into their conundrum, and she uncovers secrets long concealed under layers of good manners, broken promises and soupy Lowcountry air. Living with ghosts, however, takes a toll on her health, and possibly even her sanity. As she struggles to forge a new path for herself and her children, Tipsy has a chance to set Jane and Henry free, and release the ghosts of her own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Spells and Spooks (Witch Haven Mystery - a fun cozy witch paranormal mystery Book 1) *




  








Welcome to Witch Haven. Where nothing is quite what it seems.

I’m back in the last place I want to be. A place where my magic went rogue, and people died. Witch Haven should be a haven, but I messed that up big time.

I have no friends to help me. No family left. And not even a witch’s familiar to keep me on the right path.

Magic used to flow through me, but now I’m a lone witch, drained of power and hoping I can sneak into Witch Haven, clear up the mess my stepmom left behind, and get out alive.

If the villagers find out I’m here, I’ll be hunted down. If the Magic Council catch me using anything more powerful than a light spell, I’ll go back to jail. And if my guilt doesn’t choke me, the gnomes will.

So yeah. Home sweet home never felt so unwelcoming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Guarded Ground: A Becky & Flynn WWI Mystery (The Becky and Flynn Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








Two favorite characters, Two hearts to guard. One deadly traitor to unmask.

The Western Front, 1915. It's been twenty years since Becky and Flynn first met, in the adventures recorded in the Sherlock and Lucy Mystery Series. Now they're fighting for England in the Great War. But they still have an incomparable ally in the great detective himself.

Becky is now a surgeon at a French field hospital near the western front. When a badly wounded man gazes up at her from his stretcher, Becky's heart races as she recognizes her former partner in investigation. Flynn is now a major, and barely conscious, but he's just as gritty and stubborn as he was when Becky knew him as one of Mr. Holmes's Irregulars. Becky must save him and then protect his wounds as he recovers. With Flynn, of course, quiet convalescence is not in the program. Especially when Mr. Holmes appears to ask for their help catching a German spy, and the bombs begin to drop.

A fast-paced and thrilling Sherlockian spin-off, with unexpected twists and turns, two strong and memorable heroes, and a touch of romance. Guarded Ground stays faithful to the spirit of the beloved original series, while introducing more intriguing relationship dynamics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Simone St. Lo Raises Hell (The St. Lo Series Book 2) *




  








Simone Ines St. Lo has loved her first year as a Countess! Her fifteenth-century, castle-estate in Normandie, France, is back on the road to paying for itself. Their distilled apple-cider Calvados, with its ‘special recipe’ is promising to be a rousing success. Perhaps it’s all going ‘too’ well for some.

When Simone embarks to bring Grandma Margeaux Martin back to France, along with her trusty Mexican maid, Frida, things begin to go awry. First, Frida is detained by the Canadian Border Services Agency at a stop in Quebec.

Back in France, Timms Dubois, St. Lo’s deaf groundskeeper disappears after a delivery of honey to a gourmet specialty shop on the Rue St. Louis in Paris. Meanwhile, Mavis, the teenage shopkeeper who sells the St. Lo ‘special recipe’ products locally, gets a visit from an ‘organized crime’ boss.

On top of all this, the St. Lo estate has been burgled during one of their famous ‘fly-fishing’ gourmand weekends. Nothing has gone missing except a framed 1529 A.D. Vatican document conferring the title, ‘Countess of St. Lo’ upon Simone’s ancestor. When a distant family cousin begins proceedings to contest Great-Aunt Ines St. Lo’s will, and rumors begin to swirl around Grandpa Hubert Martin's death, that’s the final straw!

As Grandpa Hastilow, Simone’s farmer-granddad says, “When things aren’t right, it’s time to ‘raise hell’!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crooked Man: A Hard-Boiled but Humorous New Orleans Mystery (Tubby Dubonnet Series #1) (The Tubby Dubonnet Series) *




  








IF A GYM BAG OF CASH FELL INTO YOUR HANDS, WHAT WOULD YOU DO TO KEEP IT?
The FIRST offbeat mystery in the TUBBY DUBONNET series by Anthony- and Edgar-nominated author Tony Dunbar. A simple man with a refined palate, maverick New Orleans lawyer Tubby Dubonnet has a penchant for fishing, Old Fashioneds, off-track betting, and fighting evil while passing a good time.

His clients are all renegades from the asylum (aka Orleans Parish), including a transvestite entertainer, a buxom deadbeat blonde, a doctor who refers his own patients to a malpractice lawyer, and a Mardi Gras reveler who drives a float shaped like a giant crawfish pot. He also has his hands full with an ex-wife and three teenage daughters, who are experts in the art of wrapping Tubby around their little fingers.

And somehow, between work and family, Tubby finds time to sample the highs and lows of idiosyncratic Crescent City cuisine, from trout meuniere amandine and French roast coffee with chicory to shrimp po-boys and homemade pecan pralines. Tubby's new client is Darryl Alvarez, the manager of a local nightclub who's been caught unloading marijuana from a shrimp boat.

At their first meeting, Darryl entrusts Tubby with an ordinary-looking blue gym bag. But after Darryl's unfortunate demise, Tubby realizes he must tighten his grasp on the gym bag—and its million-dollar contents. Tubby can’t just give up the cash. But if he gets caught, he’ll be in jail. And if the wrong people catch him, he’ll wish he was.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*City of Beads: Tubby Dubonnet Series #2 (A Hard-Boiled but Humorous New Orleans Mystery) (The Tubby Dubonnet Series) *




  








TUBBY’S CURE FOR BOREDOM: RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!
The SECOND deliciously sneaky mystery in Anthony- and Edgar-nominated Tony Dunbar’s Tubby Dubonnet series.

"Dunbar catches the rich, dark spirit of New Orleans better than anyone." -Publishers Weekly

New Orleans lawyer Tubby Dubonnet is bored. He wants to bill enough hours to pay his alimony and keep his daughter in college, with enough left over for an occasional drink and a good meal, but he longs for something different and exciting.

Sure, researching licensing law for the new casino will keep trout meunière on the table, but what could be more tedious? (Unless, of course, the client turns out to be connected.) Meanwhile, there’s the estate of an old friend who controls some dock leases on the wharf. And he agrees to help his daughter’s environmental group stop illegal dumping in the river.

Ho-hum, thinks our hero. But suddenly all three cases begin to converge in an entirely ominous way — the toxic dumping, the dock leases, and the too-good-to-be-true casino job. How is that possible? Could it be Tubby’s been set up as the fall guy in a Mob effort to expand its gambling empire?

NOW it's exciting — he's running for his life!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Trick Question: A Hard-Boiled New Orleans Legal Thriller (Tubby Dubonnet #3) (The Tubby Dubonnet Series)*




  








DUNBAR'S INVENTED A NEW GENRE: CALL IT CREOLE-FOODIE-NOIR.

"A real work of mystery art.” - New Orleans Times-Picayune
"[Tubby Dubonnet] makes a charming guide to a side of New Orleans few see.” - Booklist

For the discerning reader who enjoys a knowing chuckle, a sazerac, a bit of pompano en papillote, and a running travelogue of New Orleans along with his murders…

Medical lab janitor Cletus Busters is caught red-handed in a restricted area with the frozen head of Dr. Whitney Valentine, one of the lab's most prestigious researchers. Busters won't say much, except that he's innocent. But given his conspicuous record and past as a voodoo guru, all signs point to life in prison.
Calling Tubby Dubonnet!

With the trial less than a week away, Busters' lawyer has made exactly two motions - heading to the bar for several rounds of Wild Turkey and begging Tubby for help. Meanwhile, Tubby's taken on a new client - a female boxer with an abusive boyfriend - and also has to referee the romantic entanglements of his ex-wife and three teenage daughters.

But as Buster's trial proceeds and the jury savors the startling evidence (alongside Dunbar's succulent descriptions of Crescent City cuisine), the danger mounts. Revealing the murderer could prove to be Tubby's biggest triumph – or his last case ever.

Warning: Do not attempt to read this book without a handy snack – preferably a Hubig's pie or a pack of Zapp's potato chips. Both would be better.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shelter From The Storm: A Hard-Boiled New Orleans Legal Thriller (Tubby Dubonnet Mystery #4) (The Tubby Dubonnet Series) *




  








WATER WATER EVERYWHERE...ALSO CRIME

To out-of-town kingpin Willie LaRue, Mardi Gras seems the perfect time for a New Orleans heist – nobody, but nobody will be thinking about a single other thing. Parties, parades, chaos, alcohol – who could be concerned about a little thing like a bank job?

Indeed, all might have gone well except for an out-of-season frog-flogger that threatens to flood the French Quarter – something even Hurricane Katrina couldn't do. Next thing you know the survivors – thieves and revelers alike – find themselves marooned together.

As the LaRue gang plans its watery escape, raffish lawyer Tubby Dubonnet is obliged to take time out from his customary eating and loafing to thwart their murderous intentions. The body count rises as the tempest subsides, and Tubby finds himself fighting not only for his life but (it seems to him) the very city itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crime Czar: a Rollicking New Orleans Legal Mystery (Tubby Dubonnet #5) (The Tubby Dubonnet Series) *




  








The FIFTH funny, offbeat, and surprising legal thriller in the Tubby Dubonnet series.

CORRUPTION, MURDER, AND A REALLY GREAT PO’BOY…

“Take one cup of Raymond Chandler, one cup of Tennessee Williams, add a quart of salty humor, and you will get... Dunbar’s crazy mixture of crime and offbeat comedy.” -The Baltimore Sun

A New Orleans lawyer who'd rather eat, drink, and swap stories than get caught in court, Tubby Dubonnet can't forget the last words that escaped an old friend's lips, and he can't get out of the way of a political campaign that's turning rough. Obsessed with the idea that a shadowy crime boss may be pulling the strings that have cost good people their lives, Tubby is entering into a test of courage with the most violent men in New Orleans. And if that weren't dangerous enough, he’s just picked up the worst ally he could ever find: a beautiful prostitute gunning for revenge.

A funny-hard-boiled mystery with as many laughs as chills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*WHAT YOU DID (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 2) *




  








Former FBI-profiler, Eva Rae Thomas, faces the most personal case in her career, as bestselling author Willow Rose’s new hit series continues.

Three girls disappear on prom night at the local high school. One of them is the prom queen.

FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas is chasing her long-lost sister when detective—and boyfriend—Matt Miller asks her to join the investigation of the three girls’ disappearance. They were last seen walking home together after the dance.

When the body of a young girl shows up in her backyard, Eva Rae knows she can no longer watch from the sidelines, and soon she realizes not only is she involved in this investigation, she’s also this killer’s target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THOU SHALT KILL: a murder by crucifixion unsettles a sleepy town (Detective Chief Inspector Jack Harris Book 5) *




  








When a man is discovered murdered by crucifixion, an evangelical religious group falls under suspicion

A dead body nailed to a shed troubles even hardened detective Jack Harris. Despite being told that boundary feuds in allotments can easily come to blows, the veteran crime solver suspects something more sinister is afoot.

The fervent leader of an unorthodox Christian group is evasive and cagey when faced with questions, so the inquiry begins to centre on its members. As police probe into their past, connections between the group and local people begin to emerge. It seems that it’s not by chance that the devout turned up on DCI Harris’s patch.

But what really links these “happy clappies” to the murder, and is there a danger that the focus on them will let the real killer off the hook? When a second killing occurs, with all the same hallmarks, detectives must act fast to solve the puzzle and put the culprit behind bars.

THOU SHALT KILL is the fifth book in a series of detective stories featuring DCI Jack Harris and his team, set in the fictional Pennine town of Levton Bridge. It can be enjoyed on its own or as part of the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Web of Lies: A Midlands Crime Thriller (Detective Sebastian Clifford - Book 1) *




  








A trail of secrets. A dangerous discovery. A deadly turn.

Police officer Sebastian Clifford never planned on becoming a private investigator. But when a scandal leads to the disbandment of his London based special squad, he finds himself out of a job. That is, until his cousin calls on him to investigate her husband’s high-profile death, and prove that it wasn’t a suicide.

Clifford’s reluctant to get involved, but the more he digs, the more evidence he finds. With his ability to remember everything he's ever seen, he's the perfect person to untangle the layers of deceit.

He meets Detective Constable Bird, an underutilised detective at Market Harborough’s police force, who refuses to give him access to the records he’s requested unless he allows her to help with the investigation. Clifford isn't thrilled. The last time he worked as part of a team it ended his career.

But with time running out, Clifford is out of options. Together they must wade through the web of lies in the hope that they’ll find the truth before it kills them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/28/22.

Currently Free.

*The Glasshouse *




  








Austria, 1945.

World War II is drawing to a close, but RAF signals clerk David Fraser is only just beginning a 112 day sentence at the infamous Glasshouse military prison.

The name alone is enough to have the bravest of soldiers quaking in their boots.

For the prisoners, their stay is an unimaginable nightmare of physical and mental torture.

For the guards, it provides an unrivalled outlet for their own anger and frustration.

It’s not long before Fraser’s defiant attitude begins to merit the unwanted attention of the sadistic prison wardens.

Staff Evans quickly forms a relentless vendetta against Fraser, taking delight in watching him inch ever closer to breaking point.

But following the announcement of Japan’s surrender, will the end of the war come too late for Fraser and his sanity?

Will he be able to survive the psychological torment, physical punishment and endless solitary confinement?

Or will he be just another victim of the Glasshouse?

Based on Allan Campbell McLean’s own 56-day incarceration, ‘The Glasshouse’ is a terrifyingly realistic portrayal of life in a British Military Prison.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/29/22.

Currently Free.

*The Blood Service: Book 1 of The Capital Adventures *




  








*A Capital Criminal has been convicted of only the worst crimes. Their redemption can only be found through Service...*

◆◆◆

Aaron Havenes just wanted to keep his head down, defer to his lifetime sentence laboring on a remote colony at the edge of Imperial space. Go unnoticed, go quietly, and survive.

Until the Empire came to him with a curious offer: survive a tour defending the colony against ravenous alien monsters and he could earn himself a pardon. Pick up a rifle, serve alongside other criminals, and maybe earn their place back in society? It couldn't be any worse than a lifetime in the Pits, squirming through machines and muck...

But when a close encounter ends with Aaron heralded as a hero, those in power see him as...changed, physically altered by the experience and given mysterious new powers he doesn't understand or control. Suddenly, Aaron was being noticed by everyone. All of the jockeying factions, from politicians to generals, start factoring Aaron into their plans for dominance of this outer world colony: as their ally, or their enemy.
Even the monsters in the mountains know Aaron is more than just a man now...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*First Strike (The Kurgan War Book 1)*




  








When war comes after a century of peace, it is sudden and brutal. Taken by surprise Earth's far-flung colonies are in danger.

The only son of an admiral, Second Lieutenant Michael Sheridan finds himself thrust into a desperate conflict that he and the untried soldiers under his command are not ready for. Focusing on the people struggling to survive the onslaught, First Strike is a novel that propels the reader to the furthest limits of space. Fighting a ruthless and determined enemy, Sheridan soon learns the brutal lessons of war and that his enemy may not be what it appears to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Defending Our Home Boxset: EMP Survival in a Powerless World *




  








What would you risk to save your family?

Former United States Department of Defense contractor Charlie Owens resigned from his position with the government to live a life off-grid. After building a cabin on a small island in the Pacific Northwest, the detonation of an EMP sets into motion a series of events that will test Charlie and his family in ways he never imagined.

The Last Orchard

Charlie Decker traveled to Seattle to acquire a much needed loan for his family’s Orchard. After a dozen requests, Charlie is forced to head home empty handed. But his plans are derailed after an unexpected attack on the city renders all electronics useless. No cars. No phones. Everything about the modern world has been destroyed. And that’s when the chaos begins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Touch the Dead *




  







Eden Sinclair returns to the Fox Dunes Lodge on the Florida coast to search for her missing cousin Jess. But finding answers and someone to trust prove as elusive as the shadows beneath the waves. Jess and Eden both loved Johnny, and when he comes to the lodge and takes Eden in his arms, she is forced to confront a painful question: Can she even trust herself to find the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death in Damascus: A 1920s Murder Mystery in old Damascus (Heathcliff Lennox Book 4) *




  








A 1920s Murder Mystery - Death in the desert with intrigue, adventure and a dog of distinction.'
There's a damsel in distress and accusations of attempted murder flying around, but it's not in the comfortable confines of the English countryside, it's in the very distant city of Damascus.

Lennox must go and investigate, although he's not too keen on exotic locations, and his old retainer, Greggs is distinctly averse to the very idea. Nevertheless, ex-Chief Inspector Swift persuades them and they reach the ancient city to discover a movie crew, a spy and a couple of mysterious ladies. Nobody seems to be telling the truth, they all have secrets, and there's one secret in particular that's drawn them like bees to the honeypot. But what is it? And then there's murder, and mysteries from the ancient past, and a handsome Sheik who remains in the shadows. Heathcliff Lennox and Swift must investigate and use all their ingenuity to unravel the enigma that lies hidden deep below the dusty streets of ancient Damascus.

Major Heathcliff Lennox, ex-WW1 war pilot, six feet 3 inches, unruly dark blond hair, age around 30 - named after the hero of Wuthering Heights by his romantically minded mother - much to his great annoyance. Death in Damascus is the fourth book in the Lennox series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Compulsion (Emily Stone Series Book 1) *




  








When Serial Killers Terrorize a California Beach Community, One Woman Stands in Their Way

Emily Stone doesn’t have a badge. But that hasn’t stopped her from tracking down some of the West’s most dangerous child-killers. Armed with a digital camera, laptop computer and her trusty Beretta, Stone uses her innate gift for detective work to identify the perps — and then anonymously e-mail the evidence to the cops.

Now, the hunt for two brazen serial killers on the loose right in her own coastal California town threatens to expose Stone’s identity — unraveling her carefully constructed cover and jeopardizing her life’s work. But when she gets too close to the action, this razor-sharp hunter becomes the hunted. Cooperating with the handsome local police detective could be the only hope for stopping the rampage directed at unsuspecting young women — and saving herself. Can they piece together the clues in time? Compulsion mixes CSI-style investigation with a ripped-from-the-headlines plot and a dose of romance for a keeps-you-guessing, fast-paced and savvy thriller, right up until the shocking finale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Romerica: Roman Artifacts in America (Templars in America Series Book 11)*




  








A dying millionaire hires historian Cameron Thorne to help raise what he claims is a Roman-era ship wrecked off the coast of Massachusetts’ Plum Island. Roman coins and artifacts scattered around New England and the Ohio River Valley appear to confirm legends of early Romans crossing the Atlantic. It seems like a harmless assignment until a sultry Mossad agent threatens Cam’s life. Why would the Mossad care about ancient Roman artifacts? The answer, it turns out, could destabilize the Middle East for generations to come.

Based on actual historical artifacts, and illustrated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Book of Truths (Mui Thriller Series 1) *




  








*She's unraveling a past that others are killing to keep quiet.*

When Mui comes into possession of a book littered with cryptic notes handwritten on the pages, she thinks nothing of the doodling nonsense until she discovers one is an anagram for her late father’s name. Deciphering more of the riddles leads her to believe her father isn't dead and her mother lied to her.

But Mui’s not the only one with a strange connection to the book. The previous owner was a member of the Bibliokeepers, a secret organization that uses symbolism to hide valuable information inside random books. She died mysteriously, and so did those close to her.

The remaining Bibliokeepers fear anyone with access to that book is in danger and are racing to track it down. Will Mui fall victim while searching for the truth about her father?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Old Dogs (Lucky Five) *




  








From the bestselling author of Grit and Cut Nose comes the captivating Western novel, Old Dogs!

Jack Wills and his longtime friend and saddle partner of nearly forty years, Rudolph Kilgore, assumed they had long ago outrun their last Comanche war party. Tending to the Lucky Five Ranch with Thor, Jack’s 12-year-old dog, at their side was now a more appealing way to spend their remaining years than the decades of close calls they experienced.

But a mysterious rider approaching the Lucky Five will change everything for Jack and Rudy, and their peaceful lives will be uprooted by the revelation of a long-kept secret that prompts one last quest for the “old dogs.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*On Infantry *




  







This reprinted book tells the story of infantry in the 20th century and its impact on the major conflicts of our time. Its purpose is to provide the reader--whether infantryman or not--with insights on the role that infantry plays in the larger battle. According to a review of On Infantry, Revised Edition, in Foreign Affairs by Eliot A. Cohen, the revised edition deleted some technical material and placed the story of infantry in a wider context of military history. Although more accessible and broader in scope than the original version, the revision stripped most of the diagrams and sketch maps that made infantry's seemingly arcane military detail comprehensible. The first edition did a better job of explaining the significance of technical matters related to infantry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Salute to Patriotism: The Life and Work of Major General Howard L. Peckham *




  








A SALUTE TO PATRIOTISM is more than the biography of a dedicated army officer, Howard Louis Peckham. It's also the story of his remarkable family, starting with his ancestors who sailed from England to America in the seventeenth century and their descendants, who bravely served in the Revolutionary War and future wars. It also tells how they dealt with obstacles, tragedy, and success along the highway of life. Additionally, the author brings well-documented insights into her father's career and its significant contribution to the military history of the United States. After graduating from West Point, he served for twenty years in the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers. In 1942 he transferred to the Quartermaster Corps and went to Washington, where he headed the Fuels and Lubricants Division of the Quartermaster Corps. While serving concurrently as a member of the Army-Navy Petroleum Board, he testified before Congress about U.S. Army petroleum needs. For his meritorious work of procuring fuels and allocating them to our armed forces worldwide, he was awarded a Distinguished Service Medal.

In postwar Paris, Howard Peckham headed the American Graves Registration Command and returned more than 80,000 American war dead to the United States. Approximately 60,000 others were interred in ten permanent American cemeteries in Europe, graded and constructed under his command. After his return to the United States, he served in highly responsible positions until his army retirement in 1956. As a civilian, his patriotic service continued when he worked for the Free Europe Committee (secretly funded by the CIA) and traveled abroad to meet with Western European diplomats. His goal was to get them more involved in the Committee's work. Nations behind the Iron Curtain peacefully freed from Communist domination, Howard Peckham believed, would ensure more security for the United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/29/22.

Currently Free.


*My Vietnam Education: Or How to Conduct Original Research Without Really Trying *




  







This book is about my 12-month tour in the Vietnam War during 1969-1970. The book begins with my decision to enlist in the U.S. Army after college and covers events during my tour and eventual homecoming. Highlights include a number of close calls, a major battle, and some of the human consequences of war. Humor appears where appropriate. The draft manuscript has 22 chapters with a prologue and epilog. Only recently have I realized how much this war experience influenced the remainder of my life which is why I decided to write the book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/30/22.

Currently Free.

*The Chronicles of Clyde: Unafiliated (Alien Alliance Book 3) *




  








Arc Copperfield loves the Clyde, an ancient dented hulk of a cargo hauler. He's stocky, ugly and has a heart of gold. Along with Clyde's grizzled Commander, Ewan Quirke, she and a crew of survivors from Earth's holocaust run legal and illegal goods around a chaotically dangerous universe. Pirates flourish and governments plot to use people, steal loads and imprison the innocent for their own uses. There is no luck but that which they make, and the essential alliances that keep them free. When a strange twist of circumstances allow her biological family to threaten her new one, Arc will have to decide where her true allegiance lies. When an alien species offers her the means to fight to her best ability, Arc seizes the opportunity and becomes more than a mere mortal. Read this tale of adventure and transformation, and see where Arc's love and loyalty really leads.

For lovers of romantic science fiction, romantic action and adventure, chick lit, space alien romance, space opera, science fiction and fantasy or womens' fiction. Part of an excellent action packed 'space adventure series'.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Daughter of Babylon, Book 1: California *




  








*Flames will destroy. Planes will fall from the sky. Bombs will detonate. And that’s just the first day.*

For years, a terrorist organization has plotted to destroy the United States. One of their leaders is enmeshed in the highest levels of California’s state government. Today, they’re planning to burn it all down.

Katie and Zach Nelson were looking forward to celebrating their anniversary with a relaxing camping trip on the California coast. But when they’re caught in a massive wildfire, all their future plans go up in smoke.
Meanwhile, Basilia Hernandez and Alana Mills, the new president and vice president of the United States, face one shocking turn of events after another. Do they have what it takes to protect and defend the country during the apocalypse? Or will they actually make it worse?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Heaven's Peak: A Gripping Horror Novel *




  








The beautiful resort town of Heaven's Peak is home to gorgeous landscapes and terrifying secrets.

After the tragic death of his mother, teenage photographer Kevin Miller moves to a new town with his alcoholic father and eight-year-old sister in the hope of bringing the family together and starting over. However, everything changes when Kevin witnesses his sister being kidnapped by a bizarre creature. The police are skeptical of his story, so he decides to unveil the mysteries surrounding the town on his own.

On the other side of the investigation, FBI agent Norman James will do anything to solve the baffling case, except believe a traumatized teenager's nonsense.

Meanwhile, newscasts predict a blizzard approaching in the next couple of days, as people in the town begin to behave strangely.

Will Kevin and Norman find Kevin's little sister before Heaven's Peak is consumed by darkness?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Gargoyle's Secret: A Cozy Paranormal Mystery Novella (Stonehaven Mysteries Book 1)*




  








A cozy paranormal mystery novella set on the rugged coast of Maine...

When Laurel Bachmann arrives at Stonehaven Manor to craft a feature article about the historic coastal mansion near Bar Harbor, Maine, the talented young photojournalist quickly learns that the owner of Stonehaven resents her intrusion upon his privacy.

Matters grow even worse when she stumbles upon a buried mystery that could cause a news sensation and ruin the Chevalier family’s sterling reputation.

But that’s not the only enigma, for Marc Chevalier himself seems to be harboring more than one secret.

... A cozy, engaging mystery novella set on the rugged coast of Maine, The Gargoyle’s Secret has two mysteries wrapped up in one tale, with an added touch of paranormal romance (for those readers who like a bit of romance to go with their mysteries!) and an exceptionally unusual gargoyle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mystery at Belle Magnolia (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 3)*




  








Can a spirit from beyond be responsible for what is happening at Belle Magnolia?

As per an urgent request from an old friend, Madeline Donovan, her father, and Hugh Scott, find themselves at the auspicious mansion of Belle Magnolia, located in the heart of New Orleans.The atmosphere is enchanting, the city exciting, but the events taking place at Belle Magnolia are frightening enough to have sent most of the staff running from the residence.

Marie Laveau, a voodoo priestess, long deceased, is apparently wielding power from the grave, causing it to be put under a curse. It is now up to Madeline, and her friends to find out, who or what, is responsible for the attacks, and the threats that have been directed toward the family. Their journey will begin in the French Quarter, where all manner of people roam the streets, and where no one sleeps. The undercurrent of the city brings voodoo, drugs, and crime flourishing amidst the beautiful area. Tragedy will strike soon after they arrive, and it will take everyone in the household to hold the family together.

All Madeline Donovan mysteries may be read in any sequence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Merciless Legacy: An Asha Kade Private Detective Mystery (Merciless Mystery Thriller) *




  








WOULD YOU MURDER YOUR OWN TO HIDE YOUR DARKEST SECRETS?

Private Investigator Asha Kade is a self-made warrior who bears the scars of a trafficked youth.

A wealthy acquaintance from her past summons her to her deathbed and makes a cryptic wish. “Find my children and tell them I did it for love.”

Tormented by her vow, Asha travels to the dead woman’s childhood home, a secluded manor at the base of the White Mountains of New Hampshire.

Within hours of her arrival, a household member is found brutally murdered.

Asha realizes she has stumbled across a deadly secret and the killer will do anything to bury the terrifying truth.

But it’s too late to leave now. A storm has cut off access to town....

Haunted and hunted, Asha races against the clock to expose the killer before they strike again.

But is everyone in this house who they say they are?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lies Come True (The Avery Hart Trilogy Book 1) *




  






The killer is cunning and ruthless, but even the best killers make mistakes.

Emerald O'Brien, author of unpredictable mysteries packed with suspense, brings you the first thrilling novel in the Avery Hart trilogy that keeps readers guessing until the final installment.

Avery Hart narrowly escapes death after being attacked in the woods of Crown River. Ten years later...

The body of a young woman is discovered along the path of a park in the same town.

The next woman to be attacked survives and reveals a potential link between the current killer on the loose and the attack on Avery years ago.

Noah Cotter, an ambitious new inspector, becomes drawn to the case when his curiosity combines with his attraction to Avery.

The dangerous search for truth appears to be muddied with each shocking secret brought to light as they realize that when someone is deceived for too long, sometimes...

Lies Come True


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bellingwood Boxed Set: Books 1-3*




  








Get the first three books in the Bellingwood series in one volume!

All Roads Leads Home: Polly Giller returns to small-town Iowa from Boston ready to start a new life. She is renovating an old school building and while getting to know new friends, two sets of bones fall out of the ceiling. Don't miss this heartwarming first story in a series that makes you want to move to Bellingwood and get to know Polly and her friends. Before you know it, you'll be part of the community.

Polly's First Christmas in Bellingwood: This first short story in the series occurs a few months after the end of "All Roads Lead Home." While preparing for Sycamore House's first big Christmas party, an old friend shows up needing help when he gets in trouble with the sheriff.

A Big Life in a Small Town: Bellingwood's first barn-raising is coming up and to celebrate, Sycamore House is planning a hoe-down. The idea of a dance makes Polly nervous, but the gorgeous veterinarian is ready to step in and teach her a few moves, much to the chagrin of Henry Sturtz. A close friend of Lydia Merritt left a cryptic message as she died, asking her family to take care of ... what? The 'what' brings new excitement to Polly's life.

Treasure Uncovered: Sycamore House is having difficulty finding a good custodian and when the latest man doesn't show up for work, Polly checks on him, only to find that he has been killed. The Sheriff is beginning to worry every time her number shows up on his phone. Does it mean another dead body? Thefts happening around the community are connected to Polly and her friends, but who would do this?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Live Wire (A Maggie Killian Texas-to-Wyoming Mystery): A What Doesn't Kill You Mystery *




  








A hookup turned lethal.
A spurned, angry cowboy.
Can rebel Maggie turn the tables before a killer adds her to the list of lost causes?

"Hutchins’ Maggie is an irresistible train wreck—you can’t help but turn the page to see what trouble she’ll get herself into next." Robert Dugoni, #1 Amazon Bestselling Author of My Sister's Grave

Washed-up alt-country-rocker-turned-junker Maggie Killian is pulled to Wyoming by an irresistible force . . . former bull rider Hank Sibley, the man who broke her heart fifteen years before. When she unexpectedly meets his Sunday school-teaching-girlfriend at a saloon, Maggie seeks liquor-fueled oblivion between the sheets of a younger man’s bed. But after her beloved vintage truck breaks down and leaves her stranded in the Cowboy State, she learns her hookup died minutes after leaving their rendezvous. Suddenly surrounded by men with questionable motives, Maggie searches for the murderer while fighting the electricity between herself and her old beau and her new penchant for local whiskey.

When the police zero in on Maggie despite a disturbing series of break-ins at her guest cabin, she realizes she’s got no one to rely on but herself. To keep herself happily in bars instead of behind them, she must stop the killer before the cops realize the man she really suspects is a jealous, angry Hank.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Where City Lights Fade *




  








*What secrets lie buried beneath this centuries-old, empty manor, nestled in a forgotten corner of the Louisiana countryside?*

When professor Avery Hart’s life is disrupted by a messy, public breakup, she’ll need to get out of the city fast. Just while things cool down a bit.

She finds herself in a quaint small town a few hours upriver: Spanish moss, curious townsfolk, and a relic of a house that is a guilty pleasure for a history buff like herself.

But what’s supposed to be a retreat from a possible stalker, soon becomes much worse, as she slowly realizes she may not be entirely alone on the property, and that the house itself may contain a more dramatic history than even she bargained for.

And she might not be able to leave. Not without first finding out what secrets lie where city lights fade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Savannah Savior: A Meredeth Connelly Mind Hunt Thriller (Meredeth Connelly Mind Hunt Thrillers) *




  








HE HUNTS WOMEN. SHE HUNTS HIM.

FBI Agent Meredeth Connelly tracks The Savannah Strangler by day. At night, she mimics his prey. She has little to go on. He's crafty and smart - he dumps bodies in the Savannah River after stoning his victims to death. But he won't escape. She won't let him. She will do anything to make Savannah safe again. She will do anything to stop him.

The dead pile up. Pressure, a hellish headache, desperate secrets. Heat, stiletto heels, fear. She won't let anything stop her.

Not the detective who thinks she's a drunk.
Not the good old boys club.
Not the mystery man cyberstalking her.

She will get the killer. One way or another.

Her pounding head is going to kill her - unless he gets to her first…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Advocate's Felony (The Advocate Series Book 6) *




  








When Attorney Sabre Brown’s phone rings at 2 a.m. she’s shocked to hear from her brother, Ron, who has been in Witness Protection for the past seven years. Someone has discovered his whereabouts and is trying to kill him—and possibly Sabre as well.

Sabre and her private investigator, JP, leave sunny San Diego to find her brother who has gone underground. Based on a single clue, they begin their search in the cold, wintry Pacific Northwest. They soon discover that the six felons whom Ron testified against have been released from prison. One by one, they are being murdered.

Sabre and JP race to find Ron and stop the next bullet. As the clues unfold, they’re unsure if someone is trying to kill Ron or protect him. Or is Ron the killer? Could Sabre's beloved brother have changed during his long absence and is he now seeking vengeance? Sabre risks her relationships, her career, and her life to seek the undeniable truth. Is Sabre’s love for her brother overriding her sound judgment and if so, is there a final bullet with Sabre’s name on it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Legend of Us: A Thriller *




  








A supernatural game of cat and mouse that pits a fugitive with a death wish against an FBI agent who will stop and nothing to save him.

Brandon White robs banks. But Brandon doesn’t want the money. He wants something else, something that all the money in the world can’t buy. He wants to be a legend. He wants to go down in a blaze of glory. And he wants a worthy nemesis, a lawman who can bring him down and give his story the ending it deserves.

FBI Agent Alex Clarke is Brandon’s nemesis. He has never met Brandon, but he knows him. He knows Brandon as well as he knows himself because some mysterious force has brought them together. As a result, Alex is in Brandon’s head, and Brandon is in his. But Brandon has the psychological upper hand. He has the ability to manipulate Alex’s thoughts. He has the ability to make Alex do what he doesn’t want to do. And if he pushes hard enough, he can make Alex kill.

Alex is desperate to keep Brandon alive, but Brandon wants to die. And in this supernatural game of cat and mouse, there can only be one winner. Can Alex save Brandon, or will he be forced to kill him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blowback: A Thriller (Adrian Hell Book 8 ) *




  








No matter how fast you run, the past will always catch you…

Two years have passed since the heartbreaking events in Thicker Than Blood, and Adrian has started a new life in Tokyo. Semi-retired and working low-level contracts to keep busy, he has finally found some semblance of peace.

One bullet can change everything…

When a twist of fate puts Adrian in the crosshairs of a Yakuza family, he’s forced to once again do what he does best to protect those closest to him. But he will soon realize that every action has consequences.

It’s the shot you don’t see coming that hurts the most…

A ghost from Adrian’s past is lurking in the shadows. As this spectre of vengeance emerges, he is forced to confront enemies both old and new. It’s a battle he wasn’t prepared for. It’s a war he cannot win.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Skies of Fire *




  








Twenty-two detailed accounts portray the multi-faceted nature of the air weapon...and show the many different ways aircraft are employed in time of war.

They also give an insight on how the various operational roles fit together to give this aspect of military operations such a formidable capability.

Aviation historian Alfred Price, author of Sky Battles and Sky Warriors among many other books, has once again roamed wartime skies to tell the story of different air actions. Together, they show how the air weapon has evolved over a period of nine decades.

From the operations of the Italian air expeditionary force in Libya in 1911-12, to the shooting down in less than two minutes of two Yugoslav MiG fighters in 1999, this is an all-action history of the increasing power and versatility of air arms over the years.

Price writes about the first successful air strike by carrier-borne aircraft in July 1918; the dramatic delivery of Spitfires to the hard-hit island of Malta in 1942; the highest air combat of the Second World War, a modified Mark IX Spitfire duelling a Junkers Ju 86R bomber at 42,000 feet over Southampton; the air blockade that kept the U-boats from engaging the Allied invasion fleet in 1944; and among others, actions from Vietnam, the Falklands and the Gulf.

Price also, in the book’s appendix, provides brief technical data for each of the aircraft types involved in his narrative.

Throughout the book, as the technology of air warfare advances at an exponential pace, it becomes apparent that aircrews respond instinctively to new and tougher challenges. But always unchanged, Price notes ‘is the bravery, the determination and the resourcefulness of those who make the sky their arena for battle’.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/31/22.

Currently Free.

*Trapped *




  








We fought them for decades.

And we won.

But victory hurt us more than defeat.

Years after defeating aliens bent on burning down the galaxy, the Interstellar Union is breaking apart, its member species undermining each other at every opportunity.

When an interdimensional distress signal arrives, only humanity is interested in helping.

Captain Vin Husher is sent in with a task force…

…right into a trap laid by humanity’s old enemy.

Surrounded by a bioengineered super-species and unable to return home, Husher must draw on decades of experience just to keep his people alive.

If he can’t survive long enough to escape this hellish pocket universe and warn humanity of the impending danger, all will be lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Micah's Quest: Book One of The Oberllyn’s Post-Terrestrial Generations *




  







Autistic savants Micah Oberllyn and his friend Sir Alex Stevens have grown up and found their places in the Oberllyn family think tank. No one realized how serious the boys were about space travel until they started testing engines, using robots they’d designed to construct leaf ships and quietly building a moon base as a stepping off point for interplanetary colonization. From Kai Dante to Catriona, the Oberllyn family is back and everyone joins in the attempt to make the project a success. A nemesis from the past targets them and they find themselves once again dodging control by more than one government, fighting elusive bad guys, and deciphering who can be trusted and who not and it isn’t always your family. If you like action, hero geeks, and horrible bad guys, you will love this book!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pleasant Grove *




  








Small town. Epic adventure.
"[Pleasant Grove] kept me guessing from page one."—Ariel Stevenson, TheBookView.com
"Ominous monstery fun! A ragtag group of kids trying to save the world...It's just what we need to fill that Stranger Things void."—Megan Putnam, PopReadsReviews
"Perfect for fans of 1980s Steven Spielberg movies. It will keep you hanging on to the edge of your seat. I couldn't put it down."—Lauren Stoolfire, Never-Anyone-Else.blogspot.com
"Superb writing and a fantastically imagined story...You will be left breathless."—Erin Hamilton, MyShelvesAreFull.com

What’s outside Pleasant Grove?

Welcome to Pleasant Grove, a quiet small town where neighbor helps neighbor and doors are left unlocked at night—an unspoiled paradise with one peculiar feature: It’s enclosed by a glass dome.

No one can leave. No one can enter. No one can survive beyond the dome.

But then, a visitor arrives from the outside. When 12-year-old Agnes Goodwin discovers a strange boy with no memory, she teams up with her best friends to unravel the mystery. Their extraordinary adventure will uncover a long-buried secret so monstrous it will threaten everything they know…and everyone they love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Alpha Female (Wolf Harbor Book 1)*





  







A Fitness Spa Like You've Never Experienced Before

Professor Abby Stafford was burned out. She was overweight, middle-aged, and tired. She'd even thought about suicide, but there were her dogs. Who would care for them? So she kept trudging on. A summer as a test subject for a supplement that was designed to help her feel better, look younger, sounded just like what the doctor ordered. What did she have to lose?

But Wolf Harbor Resort may have left out a few of the side effects....

First in a new paranormal romance series: Wolf Harbor — a feminist werewolf story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Beard Science: A Small Town Romantic Comedy (Winston Brothers Book 3) *




  








*Goodreads Choice Award Finalist for Best Romance *
_Amazon Top 10 Romances of 2016_
_AAR Top 10 Romances of All Time_

From the NEW YORK TIMES, WALL STREET JOURNAL, & USA TODAY bestselling series.

Make a deal with the devil and you might get what you want, but will it be what you need?

Jennifer Sylvester wants one thing, and that one thing is NOT to be Tennessee’s reigning Banana Cake Queen. Ever the perpetual good girl and obedient daughter, Jennifer is buckling under the weight of her social media celebrity, her mother’s ambitions, and her father’s puritanical mandates. Jennifer is officially desperate.

And desperate times call for Cletus Winston.

Cletus Winston is a puzzle wrapped in a mystery covered in conundrum sauce, and now he’s in a pickle. Despite being convinced of his own omniscience, extortion by the exalted Banana Cake Queen of Green Valley has taken him completely by surprise. So... what’s a maniacal mastermind to do?

Likely, the last thing you expect.

Beard Science is book #1 in the Solving for Pie: Cletus and Jenn Mysteries series and Book #3 in the WInston Brothers series. Each book is a standalone, full length (110k words), contemporary romantic comedy novel, and follows the romantic exploits and adventures of one of the six Winston Brothers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Psychic Undercover (With The Undead): A Southern Psychic Mystery Romance (The SDF Paranormal Mysteries Book 1) *




  








If you love paranormal murder mysteries, vampire romances, and spunky heroines, get ready for a sizzling, spellbinding ride into the world of psychic detective Ariana Ryder.

Ariana Ryder's the rookie on the FBI's paranormal investigative team in Nashville. She's too young, too perky, and too immature. (At least according to some people.) She's only got the job for one reason. She's a psychic.

Her mama's sure she can do more with her gifts. But what's more important than solving crimes? Especially this one? The brutal murder of a young woman outside a club.

This murderer is just getting warmed up, and Ariana's sight alone isn't going to stop him, but the FBI aren't the only one's investigating...

The jurisdictional battle between the human and supernatural worlds isn't the only thing boiling over as Ariana's team and a new ally she shouldn't trust, but is overwhelmingly attracted to, race to catch the killer before he strikes again, and gets what he really came for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Blackwater Cottage: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery (A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Series Book 40) *




  







Recently widowed, Alicia Hawkins can no longer live in the New York apartment she shared with her husband. She leaves the city behind for a small fishing village in Duxbridge, Massachusetts, where she purchases a rundown house the locals have dubbed Blackwater Cottage. But the quiet life and beautiful views are disrupted by secret notes and unexplained phenomena. During renovations, Alicia discovers an old leather-wrapped diary hidden between the studs of a bedroom wall. She can’t help but wonder who it belonged to and why the locals are so determined to get her to leave, but the diary may hold the answers to Blackwater Cottage’s disturbing history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Wrong: A Cozy Mystery (Agatha's Amish B&B Book 1) *




  








Who killed Russell Dixon?

When Agatha Lapp’s brother and sister-in-law are tragically killed in a buggy accident, Agatha relocates to the new Amish community in Hunt Texas, nestled in the Texas Hill Country. She’s there to make a success of her brother’s dream--an Amish B&B. Agatha is friendly, efficient, and capable. She's also a fifty-five year old widow who has learned to be independent.

Then she discovers Russell Dixon’s lifeless body in Cabin 3. She runs next door where retired detective Tony Vargas lives. The police determine that her guest died of natural causes, but as Agatha and Tony put together the events of the previous two days they become convinced that the police are Dead Wrong.

Dead Wrong is a story of discovering new friendships and embracing a different path in the midst of tragedy. Above all else, it's a story of God's grace and provision.

Excerpt. © Reprinted by permission. All rights reserved.
Agatha hurried down the path carrying the towering pile of fresh linens. Fonzi lay in the sun, curled like the letter U. She’d inherited the yellow cat with the B&B. One more cabin to service and she could turn her attentions to putting the finishing touches on dinner. Cabin 3 sat a little farther down the path and around the bend. Perhaps that’s why Mr. Dixon had chosen it. He seemed to value his privacy.

Agatha stepped onto the porch but paused outside the front door. She clearly stated that the rooms would be serviced in the afternoon between three and five, but there was always the possibility that Mr. Dixon had decided to take a late afternoon nap. Nothing worse than walking in on a guest who was fast asleep, snoring with his mouth wide open and his glasses askew. She’d learned that lesson the first week she’d reopened the B&B. Knocking firmly on the door, she called out, “Anyone home? Agatha Lapp here.”

No answer. Well, she hadn’t thought there would be. It was a beautiful June afternoon. Why would anyone be inside? She tried the door on the off chance it had been left unlocked. Definitely locked, and the curtains were drawn tight as well. Agatha called out one more time, then reached into the pocket of her apron and fetched her master key. Slipping it into the lock, she pushed the door open with what she hoped was a friendly, “Anyone home? Just here to change the…”

She never did finish that sentence.Her mind reeled, trying to make sense of the scene before her. Mr. Dixon’s suitcase had been flung open and clothes tossed around the room. The breakfast tray she’d left on the porch earlier that morning sat on the nightstand by the bed, though the mug had been knocked over and lay shattered on the floor. The bedding had been dragged toward the open back door. She glanced around as if Mr. Dixon might pop out from the broom closet.

But there was no sign of the man. No indication of what had happened. She stepped toward the back door and peered outside, which was when her knees began to shake. She reached for the doorframe with one hand as her other fluttered to her chest and pressed against it to slow the hammering of her heart. She simply couldn’t make the details of what she was seeing fit together into a cohesive picture—Russell Dixon lying face down at the edge of the clearing, one hand trapped beneath him and the other reaching over his head. The unnatural position confirmed what her mind couldn’t accept. Mr. Dixon wouldn’t be caring if she changed his linens because Mr. Dixon was literally dead to the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Seven, eight ... Gonna stay up late (Rebekka Franck, Book 4) *




  








*A nail-biting thriller from an Amazon Bestselling Author!*

She thought she could keep it a secret.

Just fourteen years old, Amalie thought she could take off and go to the festival with her best friend without anyone knowing it - without her parents finding out. She thought she was safe when she met a man offering her drugs; she thought she was safe when she went alone to her tent to take the pills. However, when she opened her eyes and found herself in the man's basement, she knew she was not safe anymore.

She was trapped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Friendly Fire *




  








The somewhat illogical term ‘Friendly Fire’ is used to describe the accidental shooting of servicemen by their own side.

This type of accident leapt into public knowledge during the Gulf War as if it were an entirely new phenomenon — yet of course, as Richard Bickers points out in this historical survey of some of the most dramatic incidents of what he more correctly calls ‘accidental amicide’, it is an occurrence as old as warfare itself.

It is inevitable that in the heat of battle men become confused and disoriented and such accidents are bound to happen. Sometimes, as the author shows, the blame can be attributed to the incompetence or stupidity of a commander who leads or sends his men into the line of fire of his own guns. More often, however, it is simply the result of a breakdown in communications, stress or a change in the weather.

Friendly Fire is an absorbing book, where Richard Bickers puts the realities of war in its true perspective, using his own experience as an airman in and after the Second World War to show how hard it is for a pilot to distinguish friend from foe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

5/31/22.

Currently Free.

*Where is Ser (The Brave Lion) *




  








A powerful story as seen through the eyes of an American veteran who in 2016 during the bloody civil war with ISIS flew alone to Iraq.

There, he was able to join the Kurdish militia, YPG as a combat medic sneaking into Rojava, Syria. These pages are his personal story and they take you to the front lines of battle in a way that will make you smell the dirt.

This book tears away the thin veil of war in a terrifyingly haunting way.

“I, River Rainbow O'Mahoney Hagg Tekoser Azad, just a name only. A shadow who never honestly looked at myself. Never knew myself and so I died alone and ignorant. Buried alive in Manbij, Syria, like so many before me and so many more to come. "Why now? Please?" There is a deep sadness in realizing I had wasted my whole life not getting to know me before there was no me. Too late! A deep and penetrating sadness of all I wasted when I thought I had all the time in the world and I did not. So, like an idiot, I danced right up to the edge of the end without ever even knowing it.”

“This is the place where the disappeared aren't missing.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Mercury Blade (Valyien Far Future Space Opera Book 1) *




  








On the run with a stolen alien artifact that could ultimately destroy humanity. Chased by the most powerful military force in the galaxy and the most notorious criminal overlord in the sector. No problem for the fastest ship in the known universe.

A far-future space opera series from #1 Bestselling author James David Victor.

Eliard Martin is captain of the Mercury Blade, the fastest ship in the galaxy. With his small crew, he travels the stars looking for adventure and profit. When he tries to pull one over on a dangerous criminal overlord, he soon finds himself on a mission that will lead to more danger than he has ever faced before. With the help of a mysterious stranger, who is clearly more than she appears, they will fight to stay one step ahead of the most powerful forces in the galaxy. Can the crew of the Mercury Blade fly their way to freedom or will they be crushed by the opposing forces seeking their demise?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pax Machina (Mechhaven Book 1)*




  








*The last stop for retired war machines. A new arrival with missing memories. When foes return, can he recall enough to halt a planet-wide catastrophe?*

Major Misty Durham hoped to put tragedy and bloodshed behind her. Now the human administrator of Mechhaven, she’s committed to providing sanctuary for decommissioned mechs. But conflict returns with a bang when a legendary machine with crucial secrets crash-lands on her world.

Angel is desperate to remember his mission. As the advanced mech seeks asylum after a failed deep-cover operation, he brings intimate knowledge of the enemy’s tactics… except battle-inflicted damage prevents him from accessing the data. And when his adversaries come hunting, his last chance for survival is to pray the mothballed locals won’t give him up.

After refusing to surrender her newest charge, Misty gathers disarmed mechanized warriors and former enemies to prepare for the inevitable mêlée. And Angel knows if he can unlock the intel buried in his memory matrix, he could be the key that stops them all from being shipped to the scrapyard.

Can an embattled leader and a fugitive mech inspire a ragtag crew to rise up and fight for peace?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Across the Worlds: An Epic Superhero Multiverse Adventure (Heroes of the Multiverse Book 1) *




  








*Ashley Jason, Busker Burn, and more return in Lucas Flint's newest, unmissable superhero crossover epic!*

Banished from her universe by an interdimensional criminal with a grudge, Ashley Jason (Crafter) finds herself aboard a dimension-hopping ship with five other superheroes. Recruited by the enigmatic Prince Tojas Malock, Crafter and her fellow superheroes must retrieve the pieces of the fabled Trinity Blade, the most powerful weapon in the multiverse, before they fall into the wrong hands.

Such as the hands of Tojas' evil twin brother, Prince Karos. Dreaming of conquering the multiverse, Karos assembles a team of the multiverse's worst supervillains to gather the Trinity Blade parts for him.

With the multiverse itself at stake, Crafter and the Heroes of the Multiverse must find and reassemble the Trinity Blade before Karos' supervillains do and give Karos unstoppable godlike power to annihilate all who oppose his iron-fisted rule.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*State of Anger (Virgil Jones Mystery Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








Nine people have 30 seconds to live. They just don't know it...

As leader of the Major Crimes Unit, Detective Virgil Jones tackles only the toughest cases in the state, and the one he faces this time has the city of Indianapolis on edge, near the brink of panic. When a team of serial snipers begin using their own personal brand of domestic terrorism, it's up to Virgil to find out who is responsible for the mysterious killings, and why. But when Virgil gets too close, the hunter becomes the hunted, and one final bullet reveals a truth that will change his life forever.

Recommended for fans of Robert Crais's Elvis Cole & Joe Pike, John Sandford's Lucas Davenport, Michael Connelly's Harry Bosch, C.J. Box's Joe Pickett, and Harlan Coben's Myron Bolitar.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*State of Betrayal (Virgil Jones Mystery Thriller Series Book 2) *




  








*If the only man who could help you was the same man who killed your father years ago, would you run to him for help, or run away? What if you could do both and make a cool 300 million on the side?*

Publisher's Weekly says State of Betrayal is "Multi-layered, thrilling and frantic!" Thomas Scott delivers another crime fiction thriller filled with mystery, suspense, humor and romance! ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Twenty years ago James Pope was shot to death in front of his twin children, Nicholas and Nichole, by a rookie cop named Virgil Jones. Now, as young adults, the Pope twins are looking for revenge against the man they hold responsible for the death of their father.

Except twenty years is a long time and Detective Virgil Jones has a few other problems, the shooting of James Pope a distant memory.

The Governor's Chief of Staff wants to privatize the Indiana prison system and plans to fund the construction costs by tapping into the state's unclaimed lottery winnings. There’s only one problem…the construction contract has been awarded to the father of the man responsible for Virgil's kidnapping and torture.

And don't forget the Pope twins. They want a little something else besides revenge. The state's lottery has hit an all-time high and with only days to go before the deadline, no one has claimed the money. The twins have a plan to walk away with the winnings and take down the people who destroyed their childhood all at the same time. But when Nicholas Pope goes missing and his apartment is found covered in blood, Nichole turns to the only person she can think of to help her, the one person who could never turn her away: Virgil Jones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/01/22.

Currently Free.

*The Minder: DI Graham Walker Book 1 (DI Graham Walker Series) *




  








How far would you go to protect your own blood?

The body of a young woman is discovered within the beauty of the Brecon Beacons National Park. Stripped naked; and posed like the subject from a depraved art exhibition. An innocent life taken in a kill that shakes the communities of South Wales to their very core.

Twelve months later, and the remains of another woman are found. But this time the artist responsible has stepped up their game, the latest victim bled like cattle and presented to the world with her face obscured by a decorative mask, but for what purpose?

Detective Inspector Graham Walker soon realises that he is on the hunt for a warped and disturbed individual, who sees their acts as nothing more than a perverse form of entertainment.

As the body count rises, Graham will need to shift his gaze closer to home. Has he and his family been rubbing shoulders with the individual responsible all along? Will Graham be able to see the killer right under his nose in time to save those closest to him, before the next blood spilt becomes his own?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/02/22.

Currently Free.

*The Defendants (Thaddeus Murfee Legal Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








Thaddeus Murfee doesn’t trust the system to get it right, that’s why he’s decided to take the law into his own hands. When he was a young lawyer, he made an oath to do whatever it takes to help his clients, but he never thought it would lead to this…

Everything changes when he meets Christine. Now a paralegal, but once a decorated soldier who served in Iraq. She offers to teach Thaddeus how to bring the principles of war to the courtroom, so he can go toe-to-toe with those who are using the system to push their own corrupt agendas.

Together can they make things right, even if that means doing things the “wrong” way?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Human: Human scouts fighting in an Alien Empire (Humanity Ascendant Book 1) *




  








Our species is extinct.

In the eyes of the Holy Quailu Empire, that makes Eth a product rather than a person - a life form protected only by his replacement value.

But he's a product that's good at his job.

On a raid in a neighboring system, Eth and his team of combat specialists uncover a secret that gives their owner leverage over his enemies. As their lord rises through the ranks of the nobility, the Humans are drawn along with him but nothing is ever as good as it seems. They're making powerful enemies along the way.

In an alien empire rocked by instability, Eth is forced to lead his people as their role expands. Their master is playing for high stakes and he'll risk anything and anyone to get what he wants. In the mad scramble for power, Eth draws the attention of the Emperor's Varangian Guard, a species famed for their uncanny ability to win any fight.

It's the worst possible time for scrutiny. He's discovered an uncanny ability of his own; one that makes our species a threat to the Quailu Empire.

As the realm descends into chaos, a new threat is the last thing a desperate emperor needs...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghost Probe: A Humorous Sci-Fi Adventure (SPACE GH0ST ADVENTURES Book 1) *




  








Roads?! Where we’re going, we don’t need roads!

When a strange radio signal is detected in deep space, the president needs his finest officers to check it out. Unfortunately, the closest vessel is a lowly asteroid miner staffed with a ragtag crew of misfits.

The leader of this crew is Captain Daniel, an "Unwanted." In the future, the rigors of space travel are reserved for two sets of people. Clones of the best and brightest officers, and the products of unplanned pregnancies. As one of the latter, Daniel is considered inferior to his peers and sees this exploratory mission as a chance to prove himself to the galaxy.

Full of tongue-in-cheek humor, "Ghost Probe" will have you chuckling and smiling as the crew of the ship attempts to answer one of humanity's biggest existential questions.

With comic dialogue and situations, "Ghost Probe" will appeal to fans of "The Orville" and other sci-fi that doesn't take itself too seriously.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fatal Reaction, Battle of the Hunted (Book 3): Fatal Reaction *




  







Frightened, hiding from what’s hunting them in the dark, surviving humans and aliens of The Order must work together to save the planet from being devoured by the Scourge. Join the survivors as they encounter the fierce, merciless creatures that follow their primal instincts to feed their hunger and procreate. Will this be the end of the human race?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tangled Dreams: A Light-Hearted Urban Fantasy Novel (Dream Weavers & Truth Seekers Book 1) *




  








*Sleeping magic awakened. Ancient deities shattering myths. Can one independent woman survive the games of gods?*

Audrey Sonoma is bored out of her skull. And though she relishes the autonomy of her freelance career reviewing restaurants, she craves a spicier existence. But when the crazy purple dragon in her dreams spills into reality, she’s stunned to discover she’s endowed with supernatural power… and tasked with saving a goddess.

Teaming up with a cute cop, Audrey struggles to fend off the beasts and demons spewing out from a paranormal disaster. And as nightmares threaten to consume the world, she’s desperate to control her abilities before the deadly whims of Greek immortals claim her life and her only shot at love.

Can she master her mythical gifts and stop the mischievous creatures from destroying the waking realm?
Tangled Dreams is the exhilarating first tale in the Dream Weavers & Truth Seekers urban fantasy series. If you like fiery heroines, explosive chemistry, and revamped legends, then you’ll adore Cecilia Dominic’s otherworldly adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Afterlife Series (Books 1-3) *




  









*Death is only the beginning!



From an internationally bestselling author comes this wonderful collection of the first three books in the addictive Afterlife series — you'll love reading about teenager Meghan and her adventurous life after death.*


*˃˃˃ Book 1 - BEYOND*
Meghan is 16 when she dies.
She wakes up on a flying steamboat on her way to a school run by Angels in a white marble castle.
On the boat, she meets Mick who has been dead for more than a hundred years but still looks like a teenager. He helps her past the difficult beginning at the new school in a new world filled with magic.
One day some of Meghan's roommates find a mirror in the cellar of the school and they persuade her to go through it with them - well knowing it is strictly against the rules of the school. Meghan ends up back on earth where she meets Jason. However, Jason is in danger, and Meghan knows something important. Something that is a matter of life and death. Soon she is forced to choose between the two worlds. The one she belongs to now and the one she left.


*˃˃˃ Book 2 - SERENITY*
It is Meghan's second year at The Academy.
While trying to help and care for Jason on earth she is struggling to keep up in school, where they this year will learn both to ride Pegasus' and fly through severe storms. Meanwhile Mick is becoming more than a friend to her, and soon she finds herself facing the unavoidable choice.
But something evil is threatening the students at the Academy and Meghan is no longer safe within the walls of the castle. Something causes several of the students to be caught in the middle of a nightmare, that they cannot wake up from.
Soon they realize that they might have a traitor in their midst.


*˃˃˃ Book 3 - ENDURANCE*
Meghan's training at the Academy is coming to an end. Everything is going great as she comes closer to graduation. She is engaged to be married, and the wedding is near when she hears some disturbing news that makes her rethink her future.
In class, the students are learning to catch dreams and fly with the speed of light. Meghan soon discovers her special talents and that she is much stronger than she thought. However, unfortunately, that does not help her as she faces the truth about her death, which will be revealed to her at the end of the year.
Endurance is the third book in Willow Rose's Afterlife series about a young girl's life after death. It is followed by Courageous the final book in the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Pigeon Detectives (The Fight or Flight Collection) *




  






Pigeons. You’ve seen them. You’ve ignored them. You might even have kicked one. They’re bottom feeders. Scroungers. Annoying, disease-ridden pests. But!... What if they were something more? What if they acquired a taste for blood? Human blood?

Follow Detectives George and Leo as they investigate a trail of mysterious murders within New York City. Murders pointing to a very unlikely candidate. Following the clues, they find themselves in a horror setting which they soon wish to escape. It’s a monster they’ve never faced before. A monster they didn’t think they’d ever face. And yet, it’s a monster particularly crafted for killing. After all, this murderer is everywhere, watching silently. Watching you… Watching your family… right now.

This novella is the first in the “Fight or Flight Collection”, a series of bird related, horror short stories. The second, a Sci-Fi Horror - "Gullonization," is also out now!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Pumpkin Seed Massacre: Ben Pecos Mysteries, Book 1 *




  








Tony Hillerman called it a gripping novel. Booklist says this is a series to watch. Start reading award-winning author Susan Slater's original series right here, from the beginning.

Native American psychologist Ben Pecos has returned to the New Mexico pueblo of his birth as an intern with the Indian Health Service. Still struggling with the demons of his past, he is plunged into the nightmare rampage of a mysterious illness that is killing the residents of the pueblo, including his own grandmother.

One of the victims, the powerful tribal governor, had made powerful enemies, and Ben suspects his murder was premeditated—but that doesn't explain the insidious killer now stalking the innocent. Undaunted, Ben digs deep into the motives of power and greed to root out a killer whose deadly agenda is spiraling out of control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*This Doesn't Happen In The Movies (The Reed Ferguson Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*Why would a man with no problems and five million dollars in the bank disappear?*

I should have run when Amanda Ghering walked into my detective agency looking like a femme fatale from a film noir. But I didn’t. Instead, I took the job—and my first real case—tracking down her husband Peter, who disappeared without a trace three weeks ago. As beautiful and wealthy as she is dark and dangerous, Amanda’s convinced he’s been murdered. Who could have wanted him dead?

Before long, it’s clear there’s more to this case than meets the eye. As Amanda’s story keeps changing, someone is out there who’ll do anything to stop me from finding out what happened to Peter.

And time is running out for both of us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Out for Blood (John Jordan Mysteries Book 27) *




  








Someone close to legendary detective John Jordan is murdered and now he is . . . OUT FOR BLOOD! 
Lister’s sterling new novel, featuring empathic chaplain-turned–sheriff’s investigator John Jordan, finds Jordan nearing a turning point in his storied career. 

His longtime boss and close friend, Sheriff Reggie Summers, has lost a reelection bid and has just weeks to go in her tenure—and Jordan’s not a fan of her successor. Meanwhile, he’s thrust into a high-profile case.

While investigating the brutal attack of two teenage girls, Ava Branch and Olivia Colvin, Jordan uncovers the shocking secrets someone is willing to kill for. Still, he never suspects the killer's next victim will be someone he cares about so much. 

Can John solve not one but two baffling murders and protect those he loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Magdalene Deception (The Magdalene Chronicles Book 1) *




  








A forbidden secret...

The Church’s fate in the balance…

Will a pair of amateur sleuths expose a truth that could upend the Christian world?

Jesus’ resurrection is a cornerstone of Christian faith. But when a clue surfaces that hints at an alternate account, the ramifications stand to change Christianity forever.

Jesuit priest Michael Dominic’s assignment to the Vatican’s legendary Secret Archives results in his discovery of a hidden papyrus: the unpublished writings of Mary Magdalene — a lost record buried in Rome’s deepest recesses. The forgotten relic’s heretical revelation threatens the Vatican’s very legitimacy, and pits Michael against ruthless and powerful enemies.

Desperate, he reaches out to Hana Sinclair, an investigative reporter with a record of tackling contentious subjects. Together they defy the Church elite, and embark on a search through the shadows of history to unearth the truth. As the pressure builds to silence the pair, will the Vatican resort to the unthinkable in order to safeguard its wealth and power?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Killing Simon Webb *


  








A BRAND NEW RELEASE
** By the author of DUST ON THE NETTLES*
___*

It’s 2016. The Kremlin is quietly celebrating the election of Donald Trump. Britain has voted to leave the European Union.

When his marriage unravels, Simon Webb leaves his high-flying City job and moves from London to Berlin to set up a fund managing the wealth of mega-rich Russians. His fascination with the old Berlin of Cold War espionage leads him to a story that threatens to entangle him.

He meets a beautiful woman with “a body to die for”, a complex past and a mysterious present. Among her circle of friends are computer hackers, individuals with far-right agendas and one loner who shares Simon’s interest in Cold War spies.

On the surface Simon’s new life in Germany is good.
But... all is not as it seems. Danger lurks around every bend.

Before long he is on the run, fleeing for his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/02/22.

Currently Free.

*Naval Battles of the Twentieth Century *




  








A moving testament to naval battles that changed the world.

In the great wars that dominated the twentieth century, no territory was more fiercely contested than the sea. The major naval powers - Britain, America, Russia, and Japan - have all played a part in the theatre of war at sea over the last one hundred years.

Victories, defeats, and mutinies at sea, from the battle with the Bismarck to the battles of Midway and Guadalcanal, are all recorded in sometimes horrific detail.

In Naval Battles of the Twentieth Century the leading historian Richard Hough provides a masterful overview of those conflicts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Target Earth (INVADERS Book 1)*




  








The Evil MONSTERS! They came to colonize Venus. It was just like home for them. We could have lived with that. Then they figured out EARTH could be turned into an INFERNO just like Venus! Too bad for us. True, they would probably have wiped us out anyway. The evil ones love their fiery sport. But we are an amazing people, well-practiced in the art of war. Join Jacks, Molly, and the rest of the team as the Hotshots use their variety of skills to extinguish the fire that threatens us all. Expect an action-packed adventure with plenty of surprises.

We saw the demons coming. That technological SuperEvolution we had embraced blasted-off when super computers gave way to quantum computers. As could be expected, the militaries of the world were at the forefront of the tech explosion.

Earth Defense Forces groaned, “If only we had a couple more years.” Maybe three. That tech SuperEvolution would have saved us. But the monsters came too early. Then they invaded in slow motion, happy to wait us out while their thermo-forming machines turned Earth into a hell-hole like Venus. You know, for sure, we fought with everything we had. No other choice. Almost no one wanted to accept the ridiculous offer to spar one-in-a-thousand to live on their vision of a terra-formed Mars. We knew on an instinctual level, the best life for those poor wretches would be as slaves to mine the asteroid belt.

Just so you know, there are a few scenes with Christian related dialogue. That is to be expected, since several of the main characters are Christian. And in the second book of the series, you will find an apocalyptic shift. It is a unique science-fictional presentation drawn from the ancient, biblical apocalyptic wells of the Book of Daniel and the Book of Revelation. The four horsemen of the apocalypse are only the beginning. It can get a little dark at times. But hope springs eternal.

Still reading? Okay. There’s more.


Do you remember the early 2020s? All of those unidentified aerial objects? The new UFO. Anyway, a few military videos were finally released showing craft that defied the known laws of physics. They were military videos, mind. And sure enough, the cool new UFOs were ours. No kidding! Experimental craft using quantum nonlocality shifts and who knows what else. Who knew? The shouts, at times, were rather insistent. Why aren’t we doing something? They are in our fricking airspace. What if it’s the Chinese? The Russians? Some felt it would be better if the ships held aliens from another star system. What... had... we... become?

The aliens from another star were so inhuman. And, in that, there was a lesson to be learned. We are a human family and should treat each other accordingly. Hopefully, that sentiment will last for a while. You only get so many do-overs.

Hey, what about those rather insistent voices? Why aren’t we doing something! Those unidentified aerial phenomena are preoccupied with our military air space. Hold on a second. What would you expect? Where else would you send up experimental aircraft while being tested? You wouldn’t want one of those to end up in the wrong hands. And if some of our own pilots were kept out of the loop, what better way to test the capability of said experimental aircraft? Be careful to observe the Rules of Engagement!

Finally, I want to mention those occasional violent scenes. It’s an alien invasion. A war. There is some violence. I try to stay within reasonable boundaries. But some scenes could be too violent for some. Check out my website if you want to get a feel for the level of violence. Maybe before your youngster reads the book. I’m Hammer Trollkin. Peace-Out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Luxury of Time Travel *




  






Consciousness is a stream. With the right combination of psychic ability and science, anyone can navigate it.

London Riley is the reluctant daughter of an in-home fortune teller. Gable Matthews is a gifted young scientist, driven by a family tragedy. When the two stumble on an explosive discovery as teenagers, their lives are upended and they are forced apart.

A decade later, their accidental invention reunites them in a mysterious Arizona commune, aimed at one mission: making it possible for anyone to time travel. Harnessing the power and fluidity of consciousness they navigate time through their memories. Often at odds, London and Gable explore the boundless capability of the human mind in search of a better life.

Just as they begin to find peace in the present, their world is turned upside down again and they are thrust into an alternate timeline. One where only London can decide whether they deserve their original life, or if anyone, even a time traveler, has the right to the life she wants.

Intimate and thrilling, The Luxury of Time Travel examines the power of our choices even in the face of infinite options.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sweet Southern Magic: Sweet Tea Witch Mysteries Books 1-3 *




  








Three full-length novels.
600 pages of reading.
Sweet Southern Magic includes the first three books in the Sweet Tea Witch Mysteries series--SOUTHERN MAGIC, SOUTHERN SPELLS & SOUTHERN MYTHS.

SOUTHERN MAGIC
It only takes a second for life to go to heck-in-a-hand-basket!
In less than twenty-four hours Pepper Dunn loses her job, her boyfriend, and her home.
It's the worst day of her life.

But when Pepper discovers she’s a witch and has inherited the most important store in the magical town of Magnolia Cove, Alabama, she’s as happy as a pig in mud.
Too bad the shop is a familiar pet store and Pepper doesn’t like animals—not even a teensy bit. Determined to sell the shop and get the heck out of town, Pepper’s plans go haywire when a local storeowner winds up dead and Pepper gets accused of murder.
Thrust into a magical mystery, Pepper teams up with a mysterious private detective and a cat so traumatized by the murder that she’s not talking—and that cat could hold the key to Pepper’s innocence.

Now Pepper must avoid trouble, solve the mystery, and placate her new grandmother, who keeps a strict ten p.m. curfew that’s enforced by the talking end of her shotgun.
Sounds like a simple day in the life—as if. Can Pepper solve the mystery or will she become the next victim of the Magnolia Cove murderer? And most importantly, will Pepper learn to love the animals she’s in charge of?

SOUTHERN SPELLS
All Pepper Dunn wants is a quiet life in the witchy town of Magnolia Cove, Alabama. But when the Cotton and Cobwebs Festival arrives, her dream goes up in smoke. This year, grandmother Betty is determined to win the award for best magical creature against Melbalean Mayes, the contest matron. To win, Betty needs Pepper’s help.

But when Melbalean winds up dead and Betty is accused of the murder, Pepper is thrust into one role she never expected—she must complete a list of chores that keeps her town running.

Pepper has her hands full—she must ensure the safety of her town, try to clear Betty’s name, and make sure no one else winds up a victim of the Magnolia Cove murderer. Can she do it? Or will she become the next victim?

SOUTHERN MYTHS
Just when Pepper Dunn starts accepting her ability to communicate with animals she’s thrown for a loop—an egg containing a baby dragon winds up on her doorstep.

Convinced the creature will grow up to become a destructive force of nature, Pepper gives the dragon to the first person interested in buying—a traveling magician named Mysterio, who claims he can communicate with the dead.

Relieved to be free of the creature, Pepper’s world turns upside down when Mysterio reveals that he has a message for Pepper—from her dead mother. Pepper can’t wait to discover what it is. But before she has a chance to find out, Mysterio is murdered.

Left with a set of clues, Pepper is determined to discover the information her mother wanted her to know. But will untangling the mess of clues lead Pepper on the right path, or will it lead her straight into the hands of the murderer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sweet Deal Sealed (DONUT LADY COZY MYSTERY SERIES Book 1) *




  








Donut Lady’s close friend is murdered. She sifts through clues. The serial killer stalks her.

Karen O'Brien's struggles to solve the prison murder and adapt to civilian life become even more complicated when a neglected boy suddenly disappears from his sketchy living conditions. While the Donut Lady searches for the missing boy and pursues clues that point to a serial killer, the killer stalks her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Never Been Found (Tomas O'Malley Mystery Book 1) *




  








"Never Been Found is a murder mystery that will soothe your crime-solving, clue-finding itch and delight your inner detective." –Authors Reading

The first installment of the Tomas O’Malley Mystery series.

Long-time Chicago homicide detective has been working the case of a missing girl with little success. Now, her father has been found executed and a serial killer is leaving a trail of female bodies across the city. Are all these cases related? Who could be behind such a wide spread epidemic of organized crime. As the case unwinds and more bodies stack up, O’Malley must choose between what his gut is telling him, and what the case is being designed to show.

Will O’Malley find the killer, or is the killer leading the detective to a deadly frame-up of a young man in over his head? The missing girl may hold the answer, if only she could be found.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Never Been Traced (Tomas O'Malley Mystery Book 2) *




  








“…a fun, fast-moving pulpy story featuring plenty of kills, thrills, and chills.” –IndieReader

The second installment of the Tomas O’Malley Mystery series.

Detective Tomas O’Malley is called to the site of a murdered teenager. As the case unfolds, O'Malley learns that this teenager was the school bully, dealing in everything from taunting sports players to date-rape and assault. However, to protect its star football player, the school buries the facts causing the murderer to expand his target list to school officials. As the suspect list grows to unforeseen levels, Tomas must wade through the minutia to determine who had the motive and ability to commit the crimes. The mystery of the vigilante killer becomes clouded with forensic countermeasures, and this classic whodunit comes to light, as the killer may Never Be Traced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mona Lisa's Secret: A Historical Fiction Mystery & Suspense Novel (Joey Peruggia Book Series 1) *




  








*A Historical Art Theft Mystery & Suspense Novel*

A Joey Peruggia Adventure Series - Book 1

From #1 Bestselling Author Phil Philips

*Da Vinci Code meets Indiana Jones!*
Over 3 million page reads

Joey is the great-grandson of Vincenzo Peruggia, the man who stole the original Mona Lisa in 1911. Along with his girlfriend, Marie, an art connoisseur, he stumbles across his father's secret room, and finds himself staring at what he thinks is a replica of da Vinci's most famous masterpiece.

*BUT IT IS NO FAKE*

The Louvre has kept this secret for over one hundred years, waiting for the original to come to light, and now they want it back at any cost.

With Marie held hostage and the Louvre curator and his men hot on his trail, Joey is left to run for his life in an unfamiliar city, with the priceless Mona Lisa his only bargaining chip. While formulating a plan to get Marie back with the help from an unexpected quarter, Joey discovers hidden secrets within the painting, secrets which, if made public, could change the world forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*KNIFE EDGE an utterly addictive crime thriller full of twists (Detectives Harvey & Birch Murder Mystery Book 1) *




  








A MESMERIZING BREAK-OUT CRIME THRILLER FULL OF BREATHTAKING TWISTS.

Nic always hated clubbing.

She only went out that night because she’d promised a friend.

She wakes up, naked and bound in an abandoned cottage in the middle of nowhere. Dappled light comes in through a dirty window. Her body is covered in cuts. Across the room her friend groans in pain.

A shadow passes the window. He’s back.

He picks up a knife. He begins to cut her friend. In that moment of bloody frenzy, Nic wrenches free and runs.

She’s finally safe. But this is just the beginning.

Detectives Asha Harvey and Aaron Birch arrive at the scene hours later. There is no body, there is no sign of the killer. It’s as if it never happened.

YOU THINK YOU KNOW HOW IT ENDS? THINK AGAIN.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cornish Widow: A Constance Maxwell Dreamwalker Mystery - Book 1 (The Constance Maxwell Dreamwalker Mysteries) *




  








Connie Maxwell has a secret. Though broken in body, her spirit runs free. Dreamwalking might be useful if only she could control it. But it's one thing roaming the Cornish Coast and quite another witnessing a murder - especially when she can't influence the outcome.

Annie Hearn has absconded after the suspicious death of her neighbour, and the authorities are about to pounce. But in a county of people hell-bent on bringing her to justice, Connie alone believes in her innocence.

With time running out, a chance encounter brings evil to Connie's door. Nobody is who they seem, and Connie's background is an ever-changing mystery.

Who is Connie? And is saving Annie the reason for her burdensome gift?

A gripping Golden Age historical series perfect for those who like a touch of psychic suspense with their mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*New Orleans Mourning: A Gripping Police Procedural Thriller (The Skip Langdon Series Book 1) *




  








Winner of the 1991 Edgar Allan Poe Award for best novel and the FIRST mystery in the highly acclaimed Skip Langdon series, New Orleans Mourning falls deliciously between the psychological suspense of Laura Lippman and the delicate drama of Tennessee Williams.

"Smith is a gifted writer." –Washington Post Book World

MURDER, MARDI GRAS--AND MORE SECRETS THAN BEADS...

It's Mardi Gras in New Orleans, and civic leader and socialite Chauncey St. Amant has been crowned Rex, King of Carnival. But his day of glory comes to an abrupt and bloody end when a parade-goer dressed as Dolly Parton guns him down. Is the killer his aimless, promiscuous daughter Marcelle? Homosexual, mistreated son Henry? Helpless, alcoholic wife Bitty? Or some unknown player? Turns out the king had enemies...

Enter resourceful heroine Skip Langdon, a rookie police officer and former debutante turned cynic of the Uptown crowd. Scouring the streets for clues, interviewing revelers and street people with names like Jo Jo, Hinky, and Cookie, and using her white glove contacts, the post-deb rebel cop encounters a tangled web of brooding clues and ancient secrets that could mean danger for her—and doom for the St. Amants.

Langdon, with her weight worries, insecurities, and yet overall toughness has long been a favorite of those who like their female sleuths bold, smart, and refreshingly human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Last Crusade: The Palestine Campaign in the First World War*




  








World War I in Palestine was a tough and fast-moving campaign, fought against a formidable enemy in harsh terrain and incredible heat…

Its highpoints for the British - T E Lawrence's capture of Aqaba with a charge of Arab horsemen, and Allenby's victory march through the walled city of Jerusalem with fighters overhead and volleys of machine-gun fire in the streets - are classic moments in the history of warfare. However, there is more to the conflict that is less well-known but equally gripping; the battles of Gaza were among the most hard-fought, and the battle of Megiddo among the most brilliant and decisive victories of the entire war.

Hostilities began with the defence of the Suez Canal, Britain's jugular, against the Ottoman Turks and their German allies. The Allies' thrust into Palestine when Allenby took over from the less aggressive Murray, and the harnessing of the irregular forces of Arab nationalism by Lawrence, were much needed victories.

In contrast to the failures at Gallipoli and in Mesopotamia, or the inconclusive battles on the Western Front, Palestine offered sweeping movement and dramatic success which made an essential contribution to the Allies’ triumph in the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Desperate Venture: The Story of Operation Torch, the Allied Invasion of North Africa (The Face of Battle Book 2) *




  








The year is 1942


In the dark, early-morning hours of November 8th, an armada larger and mightier than ever before assembled and took up positions at points off the coast of North-West Africa.


Its mission was to launch Operation Torch, the first massive Allied offensive operation of World War Two.


This is the story of the most crucial campaigns of World War Two.


It is an account of Operation Torch and of the start of the process that led to the destruction of Adolf Hitler’s Third Reich.


Torch — the Allied invasion and conquest of North Africa — was an intricate enterprise. More than five hundred American and British warships, supply vessels, and troop transports were taking part. It involved political intrigue, espionage, conspiracy, a massive disinformation campaign, a muddled coup d’état, the most momentous amphibious assault ever undertaken until then, and the transformation of half-trained, pummelled troops into victorious warriors.


Norman Gelb masterfully weaves these various elements into an absorbing account of an historic moment. He describes how the Allies, their military prospects grim early in the war, agonised on how and where to expend their still slender resources on their first major offensive operation; how Winston Churchill 'hijacked’ the direction of Allied strategy from America’s generals who wanted to fight the war a different way; how Eisenhower, the Torch supreme commander, was often out of his depth but nevertheless forged an effective, harmonious Anglo-American military alliance; how the attitudes of Vichy France and Franco’s Spain distorted invasion calculations; how arch rivals Montgomery and Rommel influenced the course of events; and how, finally, for better or worse, Operation Torch determined the Allied strategy for most of the rest of the war.


A senior American diplomat has called Operation Torch the most important decision made in the struggle against Hitler.


Desperate Venture shows how and why in a meticulously researched and highly detailed narrative account of one of the most crucial operations in World War Two.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/04/22.

Currently Free.

*Pagan's Ark: A sci-fi historical thriller (Verus Foundation Book 1) *




  








*Buried underground in Rome, an artefact powerful enough to rewrite human history. The keeper of this strange object is a Catholic priest cloistered deep in the basement of the Vatican's secret archives.*

Is he a heretic or a madman? For the men of the church in 1951, it must be one or the other: the alternative is too dangerous to comprehend.

Wartime spymaster turned presidential envoy Bill Donovan must tell Pope Pius XII what he won't want to hear — the mad priest is the key to unlocking ancient technology way more advanced than anything known to the modern world.

Donovan has to uncover that secret himself... to ensure America's enemies don't get there first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gluten-Free Murder (Auntie Clem's Bakery Book 1) *




  








*Murder by muffin*
Erin Price moves to Bald Eagle Falls, a place where everyone knows everyone as well as everyone else’s business, taking over the store left to her by her aunt to start up a gluten-free bakery. The grand opening is marred by just one thing, the death of her business rival, Angela Plaint. It appears that Angela was poisoned by one of Erin’s cupcakes, making her a prime suspect.

Equipped with cupcakes, her desire for the truth, and new bakery assistant Vicky’s help, Erin goes head-to-head against Detective Terry Piper to solve the murder. Rumors of treasure hunting, drug dealing, and a missing boy swirl around Bald Eagle Falls as Erin tries to sort the clues from the red herrings and find the killer before the killer can take care of her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Someone's Clone: Transhumanism and Political Intrigue (Alysian Universe Series Book 7) *




  








Ailain Stone considers himself an ordinary kid until he witnesses the murder of his parents and the kidnapping of his best friend. When the killer targets him, to save himself, he leaps twenty-eight years into the future. There, he discovers his whole life has filled with secrets and lies.

Richard Steel and his alien wife know the truth. But neither will tell him who he really is as they change his name, alter his appearance, augment his body, put a computer in his head, and hustle him from one place to another just steps ahead of violent pursuers.

His search for his identity soon embroils him in a conflict between native Alysians and invading Terrans, placing him right in the middle of a developing war for possession of the planet.

Someone's Clone is a fast-paced mystery with transhumanism, genetics, clones, time travel and political intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sarisart: Book One (Andrin's Paradox 1) *




  







A special forces troop and an ordinary woman are transported to another planet through a wormhole forcing them to work together to survive. Imagine being forced onto a plane by a bunch of mercenaries and then crash-landing on another planet. That is what happened to Sara Newman and it was all thanks to her father and an alien named Andrin. After they crashed it became obvious that they were on another planet when they saw two suns in the sky. It made it incredibly hot during the day.

First and foremost, they needed to survive. They had to find shelter and they had to do it fast. The planet seemed to be dry and mostly barren until they found a large forest. It took them a day’s hike to get there and it took its toll on Sara. The men were used to harsh conditions. They were no strangers to the wilderness or survival and they all seemed to take it all in stride. She wasn’t a soldier but she was smart and she wasn’t about to be told what to do by anyone, much less Colonel Strickland. He was a hard-ass, no-nonsense leader of a pack of men that he referred to as ‘The Boy Scouts’ and he wasn’t about to take any crap from her. Strickland practically raised all of the scouts and they were completely loyal to him. They would do whatever he told them to do, without question.

Once they were in the forest survival was their main goal. In order to do that they had to find food and water. Which was easier said than done. The water was the easy part. There was a river nearby. But food was going to be hard to come by. One couldn’t just pick a berry and eat it. There was a process. It didn’t take Sara very long to realize that she was woefully outnumbered. She had horrible visions of being passed around and popping out babies that would eventually be subjected to her same fate. But even so, she wouldn’t let anyone get away with treating her like a stupid woman, which did her more harm than good. Her father always taught her to stand up for herself, so that is what she did. Of course, not all of them were bad. A few of them looked after her and vowed to protect her. She was drawn to one of those men, Zeeman. But she couldn’t act on it. She was afraid things were going to get very uncomfortable very quickly. When some of the men died under mysterious circumstances, Colonel Strickland knew it had something to do with her, so she decided her best option was to run away. Strickland ordered his men to find her. He wanted answers and he wanted her back. Sara knew they would come after her but she thought she was safe. She thought she was well hidden and that they wouldn’t be able to find her. She was wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Battleaxe and a Metal Arm, Episodes 1-5: A Modern Sword and Sorcery Adventure (A Battleaxe and a Metal Arm Series Box Set Book 1)*




  








The first Book of Battleaxe!

A sorceress with a metal arm and a barbarian with a battleaxe journeying across impossible, changing realms.

Helesys is cunning, driven-and trapped. Her only ally is a towering barbarian who's as cold as his blade. Together, they'll have to survive impossible realms and find their memories in the process.

As her powers come back, Helesys feels confident that the two of them will make it out or die trying... But even death might not be an escape.

If you like gritty fantasy, awe-inspiring realms, larger-than-life characters, vicious monsters and eldritch horrors-then you're in the right place.

Episode 1-5: The first fateful realms. A flooded temple, ransacked barracks, mysterious forest, a buried hive, and a wizard's tower. They'll stop at nothing to find out the truth about their memories and about the strange world they're trapped in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Battleaxe and a Metal Arm, Episodes 6-10: A Modern Sword and Sorcery Adventure (A Battleaxe and a Metal Arm Series Box Set Book 2)*




  








The second Book of Battleaxe!

A sorceress with a metal arm and a barbarian with a battleaxe journeying across impossible, changing realms.

Helesys is cunning, driven-and trapped. Her only ally is a towering barbarian who's as cold as his blade. Together, they'll have to survive impossible realms and find their memories in the process.

As her powers come back, Helesys feels confident that the two of them will make it out or die trying... But even death might not be an escape.

If you like gritty fantasy, awe-inspiring realms, larger-than-life characters, vicious monsters and eldritch horrors-then you're in the right place.

Episode 6-10: The heroes begin to learn the terrible secrets of the dungeon and just how far they have to go to escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Urn (Dracula of the Apes Book 1)*




  








DRACULA OF THE APES picks up where Bram Stoker’s Dracula left off and Edgar Rice Burroughs’ Tarzan of the Apes began. Genres collide in this thrilling horror/adventure fiction hybrid.

Dracula’s Gypsy servant Horvat has the special duty of preserving his master’s body if the worst should ever happen—and the worst has happened!

Van Helsing’s team of vampire hunters has decapitated the count and reduced him to dust and ashes.

Horvat’s instructions are simple. Dracula’s remains must be stored in a special urn and bathed in blood while en route to South Africa where a mysterious ally will see to his resurrection.

But fate steps in off the African coast and a shipwreck casts Horvat and his precious burden into the jungle setting of another literary classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*VIRTUAL MEDICARE : The New Way To Enroll In Medicare - Review, Shop, Enroll. A Telehealth Resource For Medicare Plans *


  








VIRTUAL MEDICARE gives you a clear understanding of which Medicare plan is best for you, according to your doctor, medical network, medications, and health needs. It will help you understand Medicare in the basic and traditional way with virtual technology.

How Virtual Healthcare Transformed Medicare?


Medicare was transformed during the pandemic. The Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS) reformed Telehealth and Telemedicine.
In-person non-urgent medical visits were temporarily replaced with virtual care.
The use of virtual healthcare Apps and services skyrocketed.
In VIRTUAL MEDICARE, you will find:


How To Enroll at Age 65
How To Review Your Plan
Prescription Drug Plans
Supplemental Plans
Medicare Advantage Plans
Enrollment Periods
Telehealth Services
VIRTUAL MEDICARE is a resource and reference guide that will help you understand how to review, compare and enroll in Medicare plans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jackrabbit Junction Jitters (Jackrabbit Junction Humorous Mystery Book 2) *




  








JACKRABBIT JUNCTION JITTERS:

Claire is back, raining trouble throughout Jackrabbit Junction in another fast-paced, fun, sexy suspense.

A burglar is on the loose! Claire wastes no time forming suspicions, but she's sidetracked by a treasure hunt.

Even with help from her boyfriend, Claire is swirling in a whirlpool of chaos. Throw her crazy sister into the torrent, along with an angst-ridden teen, a jittery bride, and some randy old men, and Claire struggles just to keep a toehold in the current.

Then her mother arrives ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Walking Shadow (Backstage Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








To achieve her heart’s desire, a novice actress may very well have to sell her soul.

In 1871, Lillian Nolan accepts a small role in Macbeth, and finally fulfills her dream of becoming an actress. That is until the renowned, but venomous, female star of the production is murdered onstage opening night. When her enraged spirit haunts the theater, Lillian is shocked to discover she can communicate with her.
Offered a Faustian bargain in which she will be given talent and expertise way beyond her ability in exchange for uncovering the killer, Lillian can’t resist.

Her quest for the truth causes her to descend into the Underworld, the den of inequity below the streets of Chicago. What Lillian finds soon embroils her in a battle between her passion for performing and sovereignty over her own body as it all plays out in a supernatural game of good and evil.

A Walking Shadow is the first standalone book in the Backstage Mystery series. If you enjoy stories with a touch of the paranormal that blend historical fact with fiction, then you’ll love Elizabeth Ireland’s tale of history, mystery and theater.

Note: This book is an edited and revamped new edition of a novel that was previously published as Death Takes Center Stage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*An Unfortunate End: A Lillie Mead Historical Mystery (The Lillie Mead Historical Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








*A poisoned aristocrat. A fledgling reporter. A scandal to die for.*

New York City, 1919. Lillie Mead mourns the love she lost in the war. But when a wealthy British friend offers her a reporting job across the pond, she hopes accepting will help her rebuild her life. She barely has time to unpack before she’s assigned the scoop of a poisoned socialite’s death…

As the clues take a turn for the scandalous, Lillie unearths shocking skeletons in the victim’s closet. But she never expected the threads of the beloved woman’s life to weave with hers. Can Lillie expose the truth before her own death makes the front page?

An Unfortunate End is the first book in the Lillie Mead Historical Mystery Series. If you like captivating settings, cozy whodunits, and vivid glimpses into the past, then you’ll love Lisa Zumpano’s charming novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The One You Love (Emma Holden Suspense Mystery Trilogy, Book 1)*




  








Experience the gripping first instalment of the bestselling Emma Holden suspense mystery trilogy, full of twists, turns and page-turning cliff-hangers.

Fear the past...

Just days before her wedding, Emma Holden's fiancé has vanished.

Not only has Dan disappeared without a trace, his brother is found beaten and left for dead in their London apartment. Suspicion for the attack falls on Dan, but Emma refuses to believe his guilt.

As up-and-coming actress Emma frantically searches for answers, someone is stalking her, watching her every move. And her family are hiding a shocking secret; a secret that threatens all those she loves.

In a desperate race against time, Emma and her group of young friends must uncover the truth if they ever want to see Dan again.

Mystery, suspense and romance are combined in this thrilling trilogy set in London, England, which has gained over five thousand five star ratings online and topped the charts around the world.

Perfect for readers who like their novels to be fast-paced and packed with drama and mystery with an emotional heart. If you love One of Us is Lying, you'll adore The One You Love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Murder Code (A Remi Laurent FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 2)*




  








THE MURDER CODE (A Remi Laurent FBI Suspense Thriller) is book #2 in a new series by mystery and suspense author Ava Strong, which begins with THE DEATH CODE (Book #1).

FBI Special Agent Daniel Walker, 40, known for his ability to hunt killers, his street-smarts, and his disobedience, is singled out from the Behavioral Analysis Unit and assigned to the FBI’s new Antiquities unit. The unit, formed to hunt down priceless relics in the global world of antiquities, has no idea how to enter the mind of a murderer.

Remi Laurent, 34, brilliant history professor at Georgetown, is the world’s leading expert in obscure historic artifacts. Shocked when the FBI asks for her help to find a killer, she finds herself reluctantly partnered with this rude American FBI agent. Special Agent Walker and Remi Laurent are an unlikely duo, with his ability to enter killers’ minds and her unparalleled scholarship, the only thing they have in common, their determination to decode the clues and stop a killer.

A priceless, historic painting is stolen from a museum in Washington, D.C., and a dead body is found along with it. When the trail leads back to Paris and demands a historian’s expertise, FBI Special Agent Walker realizes he has no choice but to ask Remi Laurent for her help again. Together, they need to travel to the Louvre, visit the scene of the first murder, decode the message in the stolen paintings, and stop the killer before he strikes again.

A global manhunt ensues in a race against time, as Remi races to understand the clues, and quickly learns that this killer is more diabolical than anything she could have ever imagined.

An unputdownable crime thriller featuring an unlikely partnership between a jaded FBI agent and a brilliant historian, the REMI LAURENT series is a riveting mystery, grounded in history, and packed with suspense and revelations that will leave you continuously in shock, and flipping pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Some People Deserve To Die*




  







Sixteen years old, naïve and trusting, Alan is tricked in to committing a terrible crime.

Unable to face his family, he ran. But he could not outrun his guilt.

From his home in Canada to the idyllic South Pacific, to the frigid waters of the North Sea, to the heat and corruption of Western Africa, Alan kept on running.

To survive, Alan made the wrong kind of friends, learned deadly skills, and developed bad habits.

Bruised and battered by life, Alan returns home to discover the truth about his crime, his family and himself.

But is the truth more painful and unbearable than the lie?

More importantly, who deserves to die?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*RACE AMAZON: False Dawn (James Pace Book 1) *




  








From a UK Bestseller comes this fast-paced, action thriller. Corruption, deceit, murder and intrigue in the seemingly glamorous world of reality television.

After intervening to stop a street robbery, James Pace ends up being shot. Lucky to survive, his selfless act makes him an overnight media sensation and brings him a surprise offer. Needing to change his life anyway, he agrees to compete in the world's toughest endurance race. Fame, fortune and a fantastic new life seem to be just around the corner.

Oblivious to the sinister truth behind the race, or the covert organisation behind it, Pace soon finds himself stranded alone in the jungle, being ruthlessly hunted. With his team mates murdered and highly skilled assassins dogging his heels, he must dredge up every rusty skill the military ever taught him if he wants to survive.

With powerful jaws, lethal venom and the promise of a bullet lurking behind every shadow, Pace must fight his way out of the jungle if he wants to survive and uncover the truth.

The race is on and it isn’t the one he signed up for!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*An Act Of War (The Jason Green Series) *




  








Note: The books in the Jason Green series are stand-alone novels and can be read in any order.

'A cracking thriller series. Gordon Wallis' vivid descriptions of the real Africa blend seamlessly with all of the mystery, intrigue and high octane action his readers love. Jason Green is a hero for our time. Absolutely riveting!'

An Act Of War

A forgotten nation stained by the legacy of conflict. A massive natural gas discovery set to change its fortunes forever. Giant multi-national corporations pile in for the bonanza. But as always in Africa, there are complications.

Serious complications...

Demented religious extremists are brutalising the region. Their depravity knows no bounds, and someone has to protect the investors.

Ex-soldier Jason Green is hired to lead the operation. A highly paid job in a seemingly idyllic location.

But a massive and highly coordinated assault is imminent. One that will put the conflict firmly onto the world stage. And soon, the line that separates life and death will be blurred forever.

Now, far from home and surrounded by the enemy, Green must battle his way out.

With no support, and no one even aware of where he is, it will take everything he has ever learned to survive.

But survival isn’t enough. Jason Green wants revenge.

In the most explosive novel Gordon Wallis has ever written, page after captivating page of action, intrigue, loyalty, and betrayal will keep you hooked until the very last sentence.

This is gut-wrenching action delivered at breakneck speed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/04/22.

Currently Free.

*The Story in My Father's Footlockers: A WWII Story of Escape, Evasion and unexpected Friendships *




  








The story begins one evening in 2016 at a celebration of family and friends in France, people who know each other only because of their connection to an American WWII pilot, Captain Edward Appel. The main event is the presentation of Edward’s parachute to Juliann, his daughter. This recovered parachute had saved the pilot’s life as he jumped from a failing B-24 bomber in the year 1944 near Surbourg, France.

Edward enlisted in the army in 1940 and made his way up through the ranks to pilot status in 1943. He was sent to England as a B-24 Liberator bomber pilot. On his last required mission, he was shot down over France. After bailing out of the plane, he managed to evade German soldiers in a series of quick thinking moves. During three months of hiding with the help of farmers, local citizens and the French resistance, he avoided capture by the German military and returned to the Allies after the front lines moved through his position.

Upon returning to England, he could have gone home since he had completed all his missions, but he didn’t feel quite right about the way his bomber missions had ended. He had lost crew members and some were in POW camps. Instead, he decided to do a tour as a fighter pilot, specifically in the P-47 Thunderbolt. On what he again believed was his last mission, he was shot down once more behind enemy lines in Germany. He was the last P-47 pilot to be shot down during WWII. He was considered, at first, “Killed in Action.” However, he survived the crash landing (which included him and his plane cartwheeling across an open field), escaped initial encounters with German soldiers, and overcame several intense events during the course of his 10-day evasion. With the help of local Germans, he survived and returned to the Allies once again as the front lines moved over his position during the night. The group of American soldiers that picked him up in Germany was the same group that had picked him up in France, and therefore thought he may be a spy.

Edward Appel became one of the few WWII pilots who flew both heavy bombers and fighter planes with the 8th Air Force, and was a two-time evader.

Throughout the book, time goes back and forth—70 years to the same month—and at times the same date intertwining Edward’s amazing story with Juliann’s discoveries as she researches her father’s war experiences. These include reunions with families that helped her father evade the Germans, eyewitness accounts, items from the crash sites, walks retracing her father’s paths (one of which was recorded in a documentary film), and a commemorative ceremony in France.

At the end of the book, we return once more to the celebration in 2016 and revealed is an unexpected detail which connects Edward’s lifesaving parachute to his daughter, Juliann.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/5/22.

Currently Free.

*Starhawke Rogue Trilogy: Boxed Set*




  








The pulse-pounding Starhawke Rogue trilogy space opera adventure series in a complete boxed set!
For feisty smuggler Natasha Orlov, a starship buried in a sea of sand is her ticket to financial independence. Hiding an illegal salvage operation from the Feds won't be easy, but she’s not afraid of a challenge. Good thing, too. Because she’s on a collision course with her competition… a ghost from her past with a serious score to settle.

Just another typical day in the black.

If you like interstellar games of cat and mouse, featuring feisty rogues and wily mercenaries, then you’ll love meeting Nat and her ragtag crew as they launch into an out-of-this-world adventure. Perfect for fans of Lindsay Buroker, K. Gorman, and R.M. Olson.

STARHAWKE ROGUE
Arch Allies
Marked Mercenaries
Resurgent Renegades


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Vita Aeterna *




  








With the fate of the world in the balance, one outlier could tip the scales towards salvation or disaster.

Alex Barret lives in 'the Quarters', a set of broken-down slums surrounding a glittering walled-off city called the First Circle.

Like all kids his age, on his sixteenth birthday Alex is scheduled for Appraisal, an unpredictable medical procedure with the potential to extend his lifespan. In a world where everything else costs, for some reason Appraisal is free.

Over the years, Alex has heard of every Appraisal scenario, but none prepared him for his own experience - abducted, imprisoned, and subjected to brutal medical experiments in a high-tech lab. He escapes and goes on the run, a heartbeat ahead of a ruthless army led by the most powerful man in the world. When he finally pieces together the clues behind his kidnapping, he uncovers a treacherous plot that only he can derail.

But to succeed, he must penetrate the First Circle, the forbidden abode of the ruling class.

Vita Aeterna is a darkly crafted YA Scifi thriller. If you like gritty dystopian worlds, fast-paced action, and captivating stories of survival, then you'll love Jay Allan Storey's edgy coming-of-age tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cowboy Necromancer: Infinite Dusk*




  








Sterling Monedero ain't your typical necromancer.

Even with the game system and mancer class forced onto him by the alien monoliths known as Godwalkers, Sterling just wants to farm his peppers in peace and live out the rest of his troubled existence in quiet.

But when the Godwalkers show to destroy his property - and Killbilly bandits appear trying to impose a pepper tax - the tough-as-bones haiku-writing loner decides enough is enough. It's time for Sterling to reassemble his old team, open up a much needed can of whoop ass, and put an end to the alien threat once like he should have done five years ago. Or die trying.

Set in a richly imagined post-apocalyptic New Mexico, this gritty LitRPG western features superpowered mancers, an intricate game system, and a big dose of Southwestern mysticism.

Inspired by The Dark Tower, Old Man Logan, and Red Dead Redemption, best-selling author Harmon Cooper takes you on a high-octane thrill ride through desolate landscapes and dystopian urban decay. Cowboy Necromancer is a dark fantasy adventure that doesn't know how to back down from a challenge and will leave you flipping through the pages as the tension kicks up, and Sterling does what he has to do to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cursed Spirit: A Tale of Charles Island (Tales of Charles Island Book 1) *




  







People of Connecticut visit Charles Island to this day. The unspoken rumors of curses that were set on its land is known by most, but not how they formed. A time warp back to the 1600's when the Native Americans were the main people who resided over the land takes you back to its origins. The chief's son, Catori, seeks to find out why the island is off limits to his tribe. When a creature that is said to lurk in the shadows of night's abyss becomes a reality, it leaves Catori with no choice but to do whatever it takes to save his people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder at Westminster Abbey (The Elizabethan Mysteries Book 2) *




  






1559. Elizabeth is about to be crowned queen of England and wants her personal musician Kate Haywood to prepare music for the festivities. New to London, Kate must learn the ways of city life…and once again school herself as a sleuth. Life at the center of the new royal court is abuzz with ambition and gossip—very different from the quiet countryside, where Kate served Elizabeth during her exile. Making her way among the courtiers who vie for the new queen’s favor, Kate befriends Lady Mary Everley. Mary is very close to Elizabeth. With their red hair and pale skin, they even resemble each other—which makes Mary’s murder all the more chilling. The celebrations go on despite the pall cast over them. But when another redhead is murdered, Kate uncovers a deadly web of motives lurking just beneath the polite court banter, and follows the trail of a killer whose grievance can only be answered with royal blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sign Off (Caught Dead in Wyoming mystery series, Book 1) *




  








Divorce a husband, lose a career … grapple with a murder.

TV journalist Elizabeth “E.M.” Danniher will tell you she committed two sins — she didn’t stay young, and she made an enemy of a powerful news executive — her ex. She used to break national news. Now her top story as the “Helping Out!” reporter at dinky KWMT-TV in Sherman, Wyoming is getting a defective toaster repaired.

Tough, funny and determined, Elizabeth wrestles with isolation, keeping a professional edge, and an evolving self-image. Is Wyoming — the land of cattle, cowboys, tumbleweeds, and fewer than six people per square mile — her new home or a road to permanent obscurity?

Soon she’s in a battle of wills with ex-football player turned journalist Mike Paycik, who might see her as a handy rung on his career ladder or a romantic partner or both. And there’s the matter of a deputy sheriff—missing or murdered? Elizabeth finds herself investigating at the insistence of a girl who’s set on proving her father’s innocence. Not that enigmatic rancher Thomas Burrell makes investigating easy for an amateur sleuth.

But Elizabeth won’t fade to black without a fight, no matter how final some might want to make her SIGN OFF.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*To Die For: A Lake District thriller (DI Sam Cobbs Book 1) *




  








A Lake District thriller.

Some secrets are worth dying for…

When a farmer is found murdered in his home, DI Sam Cobbs assumes she's dealing with a routine burglary gone wrong.

But as more bodies surface in the idyllic rural community, Sam is forced to enter a deadly game of cat and mouse.

Someone is digging up the past. Can Sam drag them into the light in time, or will she be buried with the deadly secret?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Danger Within (An Avner Ehrlich Thriller Book 1) *




  








Mossad Agent Avner Ehrlich is a serial rulebreaker, but whenever the need for a dangerous top-secret operation arises, he is the Israeli Mossad’s first pick. But what happens when the hunter becomes the hunted, and Ehrlich finds himself an enemy target?

Avner Ehrlich stands before the most cunning enemy he has ever faced – an enemy with innovative and sophisticated methods, That conceal the danger within…

Imad Akbariyah, a rising star in Al-Qaeda’s chain of command, recruits a fellow Palestinian doctor to perform surgeries on terrorist Shahids and implant their bodies with plastic explosives that allow them to move freely through any security check or device. Imad will never forget the day when his father was killed in front of his eyes by an Israeli commando officer. Years later, he seeks to avenge his father’s death at any cost and dreams of the day when he will finally get his revenge on the man responsible.

As the violent chases intensify, a blood-soaked war is only a matter of time. The personal encounter between the two rivals is inevitable – and Ehrlich is fighting not only to prevent the killing of innocent lives, but to save his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Pharaoh's Stone (The Stone Collection Book 8 ) *


  








Upon his release from one of England’s most fearsome prisons, Peter wanders aimlessly down to London’s docks. Through an act of kindness, his life becomes entangled with that of a history professor, Alex, who is grieving the death of his brother in suspicious circumstances.

Investigations into the death lead them into the secret world of Freemasonry and its passion for collecting ancient Egyptian artefacts. Alex calls on Beth, an expert in Egyptian hieroglyphics, for her specialist help.

From London to Paris, New York, and the ancient temples of Egypt—the three of them band together to uncover the clues. As they get closer to solving the mystery of the murder, death stalks their every move. To survive, Peter must discover qualities about himself he never knew he possessed… and counter the audacious plot of a secretive organisation to grasp at international power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/05/22.

Currently Free.

*History of the Civil War: 1861-1865*




  








This carefully crafted ebook: "History of the Civil War: 1861-1865" is formatted for your eReader with a functional and detailed table of contents.

This Pulitzer Prize winning book remains one of the best histories on the topic of American Civil War to this day. For the purpose of writing this comprehensive work, the author used the most authoritative documents and sources including Personal Traits of Lincoln, Life and Letters of General Meade, Diary of Gideon Welles, The Reminiscences of Carl Schurz and Official Records of the Union and Confederate Navies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Evolving Crane: Book One: Evolving | Crane- VSN 3 *




  








An alien massacre brings the multiverse to war...

When Agent Lawson moves to London, Crane (her known felon boyfriend) is left to raise their child alone.

But as matters send him over the edge, Crane is abducted by aliens.

Now, trillions of galaxies away, the battle rages on, steering death across the stars. Uncanny events occur when Crane is molecularly augmented and shoved into this cosmic war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Theory of All Things *




  








A paleontologist from the distant future travels to 21st century New York to discover what caused the extinction of **** sapiens, but finds himself having to choose between saving the human race or his own species.

Fromme, however, is much more interested in meeting the most famous human in history – the woman who wrote the quantum physics paper upon which all future science is based. However, Fromme's efforts to meet Zenobia Malmud trigger events that make it increasingly less likely that the paper will ever be written.

The Theory of All Things is a darkly humorous tale of humanity's end days and the participation in same by prophets, dragons, time travelers, space aliens, world leaders and very ordinary people. This light-hearted look at human extinction ultimately answers the nagging, overriding question: Why is there evil in the world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Detective Docherty and the Demon's Tears (Detective Docherty Book 1)*




  








It was called the Great Awakening, when magickal kind returned to our world. They live among us now, renting apartments, laboring in the workforce, and paying taxes. Ares is a vampire and doing very well for himself in the modern world. Between teaching at the local university and assisting a paranormal investigator, things couldn’t be better. But when a woman dies mysteriously in her own home, the question isn’t who killed her, but what.

Alexandria is alone in the world. Having lived a complicated life surrounded by mystery and tragedy, she's quickly pulled into the world of paranormal investigating. Can she walk the border between the worlds of man and magick or will she become lost to it?

Vampires. Witches. Ghosts. Demons. Fairies and Gods.

Detective Docherty and the Demon's Tear is an all new Urban Fantasy with a Paranormal Mystery twist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*In a Hotel Room in Chillicothe (Entropy Book 1) *




  








The Voice wakes Jon. His chair makes a circle with six others and each chair subdues a stranger. The Voice’s tone is light, but his actions are ruthless. Within moments, the instructions are delivered. Every ninety minutes Jon and his unwilling neighbors will vote on the next person to leave the game. The only way to leave is by death.

Well, that’s not the only way. For one “lucky” participant there’s a reward at the end of this contest. One of these seven seemingly perfect strangers is going to meet the man that made it all possible, the man that makes everything possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Once Burned (Blackhawk Security Book 3) *




  








NO ENEMIES, NO RIVALS,
NO MESSY BEAK-UPS…
SO WHO’S TRYING TO KILL HER?

Julia’s made a great life for herself— she’s now the chef-owner of Madeline’s, the restaurant she’s always dreamed of, and it’s one of the best in Seattle. But suddenly she finds her great life falling apart—on every front.

Madeline’s is losing $10,000 a month, and as if that’s not bad enough, someone sabotaged her stove during the evening rush. Now someone’s broken into her home. And tried to push her under a bus. And installed spyware on her laptop.

At the insistence of her best friend, she’s finally recognized the need for help. She thought they’d just investigate, but Blackhawk Security’s recommending a bodyguard—someone who’ll be with her night and day, bossing her around in the name of “security.” Of course she rebels!

But former Delta Force officer Nico Elliott wins her over right away, going undercover as a busser at Madeline’s and on the very first night uncovers:

A possible scheme to steal from the restaurant
Missing lighting between Madeline’s and her car
A second break-in, and hidden microphones in her house
And she discovers he’s a great busser, in addition to his other talents. If she has to have a bodyguard, this is a real pro-- and so easygoing. Not to mention easy on the eyes. The kind of guy she could really go for if things were different.

As for Nico, he’s in deep. The attraction he feels is all but disastrous in his job—there’s no way he can let it get in the way of the op. Still— this thing between them sizzles and simmers like dinner at Madeline’s. And the truth is so dangerous, buried so far in the past that they both need to be on high alert.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghost Detective (A Myron Vale Investigation Book 1) *




  








Everybody dies. Nobody leaves . . . Award-winning author Scott William Carter returns with his tenth novel, a spellbinding tale of a man who bridges both sides of the great divide.

After narrowly surviving a near-fatal shooting, Portland detective Myron Vale wakes with a bullet still lodged in his brain, a headache to end all headaches, and a terrible side effect that radically transforms his world for the worse: He sees ghosts. Lots of them.

By some estimates, a hundred billion people have lived and died before anyone alive today was even born. For Myron, they're all still here. That's not even his biggest problem. No matter how hard he tries, he can't tell the living from the dead.

Despite this, Myron manages to piece together something of a life as a private investigator specializing in helping people on both sides of the great divide—until a stunning blonde beauty walks into his office needing help finding her husband. Myron wants no part of the case until he sees the man's picture ... and instantly his carefully reconstructed life begins to unravel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Emma Frost Mystery Series: Book 4-5*




  









*Two Spine chilling tales from the Amazon ALL-star Bestselling author Willow Rose

CROSS YOU HEART AND HOPE TO DIE:*
We all know that high school reunions can be a daunting and sometimes horrifying experience. Well, for Emma Frost that is exactly what it becomes when she is invited to meet with all of her old classmates at a desolated hotel in the most Northern part of Denmark. Soon, she will learn that there was more to this reunion than just them catching up on old times as a dark secret from their mutual past is revealed.

Fasten your seatbelt as Willow Rose takes you on a crazy and very surprising ride.

*PEEK A BOO I SEE YOU:*
The body of a woman found in front of Nordby City Hall has a message for Emma Frost carved into the skin. Behind this ruthless murder stands a ghostly figure that likes to play childish games. Soon, this killer brings a reign of terror to the small Danish Island and especially to the life of Emma Frost.

While Emma's personal life is in a mess, she also has to hunt down a cruel predator who seems to be targeting people with serious mental illnesses.

It's spring break in Cocoa Beach and evil is lurking everywhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Case of the Mysterious Madam: A Gilded Age Historical Cozy Mystery (Shipwreck Point Mysteries Book 1)*




  








*A high-powered criminal defense attorney seeks redemption… in the most corrupt town in New England.*


In 1894, Whitby, Massachusetts, better known as Shipwreck Point to its residents, personifies the excesses of the Gilded Age. Home to luxury hotels, bawdy houses, gambling establishments, and a crooked local government, Whitby combines the glitter of Newport, Rhode Island with the shady dealings of Tammany Hall.

Titus Strong, lawyer to the rich and famous, left Boston for the seaside town to escape the publicity from his most recent case. As well as his guilty conscience.

Elisabeth Wade, an independent, intelligent young woman in need of a job, has lived in Whitby all her life. She knows the people, the places, and where the bodies are buried. Sometimes literally.

Katie Sullivan, owner of the Honey House, may not have a respectable position, but she is respected. And she’s very protective of her girls. When a drunken lighthouse keeper tries to rape one of them, Katie threatens him. In front of witnesses, including Titus Strong.

When the keeper is found murdered, the police look no further than the well-known madam. But Titus doesn’t believe she killed him.

Will he be able to gather enough evidence to prove her innocence?

With the help of his new secretary and a former Pinkerton detective, Titus is determined to try.

Previously published as Unsafe Harbor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*His Last Wife: A fast-paced psychological thriller with twist after twist (Gia Pere's Domestic Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*A mysterious woman on the run joins an aging A-list actor on a tropical film set where a sudden tragedy puts everyone in jeopardy.*
Sofia is having her Cinderella moment.

She's been plucked from obscurity, flown to a luxurious location as a companion to an older but still bankable Hollywood power player.

The catch? His family is there for a free vacation, and they're as damaged as they are hard to ignore.

There's the older son, an actor himself, but with a massive chip on his shoulder.

There's the daughter, a spoiled teen who treats the world as her personal playground.

And then there's the ex-wife, a fading star who's loud and rude, but surprisingly likeable, in her own special way.

All of them want something from Sofia.

Can she be everything to everyone, or was inviting her to paradise a huge mistake?

They all think they know Sofia, but they're all wrong.

By the time the bodies start piling up, it's already too late.

If you love bad girl antiheroes who make questionable choices without apology, this is the book for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/06/22.

Currently Free.

*May It Please The Court (Daniel Mendoza Thrillers Book 1) *




  








After a Sweet Sixteen ceremony, Reyna Clifton - the mother of the birthday girl - is found severely injured at the bottom of the grand staircase of the Regal Phoenix Resort and Spa.

The Clifton family blames the resort for Reyna’s fall, and sues for negligence. Daniel Mendoza and his firm are called in to defend the lawsuit, but when Mrs. Clifton is found dead in her hospital room, Daniel's suspicions arise.

With the help of his legal team and a private investigator, Daniel is determined to find out what really happened to Mrs. Clifton. But who would have wanted to murder her, and is there some other foul play involved?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Obsolete Theorem (Across Horizons Book 1) *




  








*A time jump. A fight for survival. A bond between species.*

It wasn’t possible, but then it happened…

A Neanderthal’s 47,000-year-old remains are found in Spain. That’s not unusual, but positioned beside the woman’s skeleton is something that shouldn’t be there—a robotic drone. Lincoln Woodhouse has some explaining to do.

When confronted with the evidence, Lincoln cannot deny that the drone is one of his own models. After all, he routinely jumps his drones into the past to collect environmental data. The problem is, this drone shouldn’t even exist in Lincoln’s universe. Everyone knows sending a drone into the past creates an alternate timeline.

The implications of the discovery are staggering, and Lincoln is ordered to jump back in time to investigate, even though no human has ever done so before. Upon jumping, he and his team find themselves in a world of deadly creatures and savage beings.

Amidst the primeval chaos, Lincoln encounters Skyra, a woman unlike anyone he has ever known. She is a skilled hunter and vicious fighter. She is not human, but she just might hold the key to humanity’s future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Visions Of Darkness Trilogy: The Complete YA Paranormal Urban Fantasy Collection *




  








An apocalyptic game of cat and mouse...

BOOK 1

I have a good life in New York City, apart from the recurring nightmares. That, and my father’s mysterious disappearance years ago.

And in a blinding instant, that life is stolen from me.

A wayward genius has discovered a powerful grimoire that grants full control over demons, and has begun his warpath towards total annihilation. With my newly-endowed ability to envisage future events, I’m the only one who can stop him.

Stuck with my brother and a supernatural bounty hunter seeking vengeance, I now need to prevent a nightmarish catastrophe from being unleashed.

It won’t be easy to stop these diabolic entities emerging from the darkness.

Let the survival games begin.

BOOK 2

Entering a gateway into the demon’s homeworld from a burnt-out restaurant, we are brought face-to-face with the terrible things lurking just beyond humanity. Still reeling from the discovery of my father’s secretive work, I must make sense of her budding visions of the future—and what he was really working on before he disappeared.

Something is changing in the demon realm. A new king has risen to the throne… and it is a familiar face. The bloodthirsty demonic forces are being readied for an invasion of epic proportions, and the infamous Horseman of Famine is right at the epicenter of it.

A host of dark artifacts hold the key to turning the tide of battle, but they start to behave more strangely the deeper Freya descends into the abyss.

I’m not sure what awaits us there, but I do know I need to stop the monstrosities before they make their way to New York City.

If that happens, we may will be overrun to the point of extinction.

BOOK 3

Fighting to stop the demon invasion of Earth, we are facing the impossible task of averting the apocalypse. The hellish Horsemen lead the charge, leaving a trail of unimaginable destruction in their wake.

Tensions are rising, and with the demons running rampant, our only hope lies in a mysterious artifact with the power to turn the tide of battle. Finding it will be no easy task… and time is running out.

We are humanity’s last stand.

We have to stop the Red King’s march of fire and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*PEST: A small town is gripped by an ancient sickness in this chilling thriller *




  








She takes your dreams, and then your life...

A NAIL-BITINGLY SCARY SUSPENSE THRILLER

Sightings of a strange girl on the outskirts of the small Australian town of Thorn Tree coincide with the outbreak of a deadly sickness.

The girl appears in people’s nightmares, beckoning them into nothingness.

Maggie’s café lies at the heart of the town, and she quickly becomes embroiled in the unfolding events.

As more people she knows succumb to the illness, Maggie will have to act fast to root out its cause.

Maggie believes that if she understands the girl’s story and finds her, she can save her friends and herself.

But maybe she too has merely been lured into the pest’s evil embrace.

You will not be able to put this thriller down. Certainly, get this book if you like Stephen King, Dean Koontz, or Amy Cross.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sunny Side Up (A Deadline Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








“He deserves to be murdered.”
“Who said that?”
“Apparently, you did.”

With her bitter divorce behind her, Eve Lloyd wants to relax and think about her next step. Paying her aunt, Mira Lloyd, a.k.a. Elizabeth Lloyd, renowned historical romance author, a long overdue visit, she plans to spend a month on Rock-Maine Island lounging around and plotting the launch of her new life. Her ex-husband, however, has other ideas. As for her aunt… she’s gone missing. And now there’s a dead body to contend with and a murder weapon with her fingerprints on it.

A mantle of suspicion hangs over Eve and everyone she encounters has a reason to want her out of the way. Unwilling to leave matters in the hands of swoon worthy Detective Jack Bradford… only because it’s her civic duty to provide a new perspective, Eve Lloyd engages the assistance of her new friend and fellow suspect, Jill Saunders. They both stumble their way through a long list of possible motives and suspects in a race to find the killer before either one turns into the next victim.

Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Snuffed Out (A Deadline Cozy Mystery Book 2) *




  








Eve Lloyd, a death knell?

Eve refuses to believe her choice of words had something to do with inviting a killer to the island, but just to be on the safe side, she agrees to avoid all use of any and all words related to killing.

However, it might already be too late…

Her run in with a local artist, Reginald Bryant Burns, has put her in an awkward position. Trying to make amends, Eve resorts to bribery, but that only makes matters worse and now…

She’s a prime suspect in a murder investigation.

The timing couldn’t be worse. She has a date with Detective Jack Bradford and the killer is threatening to ruin it for her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*All Tied Up (A Deadline Cozy Mystery Book 3) *




  








It’s no accident. Eve Lloyd is a magnet for trouble.

On the brink of settling into an uneventful existence, Eve Lloyd turns her attention to a new venture. She’s going to open an inn and she thinks she’s found the perfect house for it. It should all be smooth sailing from there, but she’s developed a knack for landing right in the thick of it. This time, she stumbles on a body in the least likely place and her fingerprints are all over the handcuffs found on the murder victim.

As the suspects list grows, and the dream of running an inn evaporates, she becomes a target of the killer’s rage.

Despite trying to keep her nose out of other people’s business, it seems the only way she can get her life back on track is if she sets a trap for the killer.

Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Last Bite (A Deadline Cozy Mystery Book 4) *




  








Eve Lloyd’s childhood nemesis, Charlotte McLain, is getting married. Nothing will induce Eve to attend. Nothing except… blackmail.

From the start, everything about this wedding rings alarm bells for Eve. The location, the groom, the guests. The bride. But that’s nothing unusual. The odds of everything going right are stacked in the bride’s favor. There have already been several deaths on the island. Lighting surely wouldn’t strike again…

When the groom suddenly dies, all fingers of blame are pointed directly at Eve. After all, she had opportunity and plenty of motives.

She’s been framed and despite trying to keep her nose out of trouble, she’s now been dragged right back into the thick of it. The list of suspects is extensive, but she’s sure she can narrow it down to… at least a half dozen people.

Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*FORGOTTEN FEARS: A Trask Brothers Murder Mystery *




  








"She was always afraid of you. Even today. Even on the day she might die."

Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension agent Don Trask is jerked from a blissful fall weekend with his girlfriend, Lieutenant Melanie Jenkins of the Stillwater Police, when Jenkins’s sister is brutally attacked. The attack is a warning to Trask to stay out of the business of a mysterious leader of a drug ring known only as ‘Diablo’ and it tears apart the relationship of Trask and Jenkins.

But Trask and Jenkins share the same bulldog mentality, and will not heed the warning until Diablo is brought to justice, each pursuing their own investigations. Diablo is not pleased when he discovers Trask has not stopped his pursuit and soon, the retaliations escalate, putting Trask, Jenkins, and those close to them in mortal danger.

The Trask Brothers are back in the latest installment of the highly rated murder mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder In The Dunes: A clean-read private investigator mystery (Smiley and McBlythe Mystery Series Book 7)*




  








*A detective’s perfect vacation: sun, sand, surf… and murder.*

When blind PI Steve Smiley visits his friend and writing mentor, Kate Bridges, he anticipates an idyllic South Padre Island getaway. The island’s magic spell is broken when Kate is accosted by her abusive ex-husband. Two days later, his body is found in the dunes, and she becomes the prime suspect.

With the police in a hurry to close the case and Kate arrested for the murder, Steve sets out to find the real killer. His investigation leads him into the dangerous world of dirty cops and the Mexican cartel—a world where there are no rules.

In a last ditch effort to prove Kate's innocence, Steve lays a trap for the murderer. Can he outwit the devious opponent, or will the next blood spilled in the sand be his?


*Smiley and McBlythe are on the case. He’s a blind former police detective with a special gift for solving homicides and she’s a straight-to-the-point Boston debutante turned detective. Together they solve the toughest whodunits... with no graphic violence, swearing or sex!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Halloween Hayride Murder: A Small Town Minnesota Cozy Mystery *




  








Earl wanted to stop the Halloween Hayride. Someone ran him over with it. Can the Hayride get back on track before Halloween is ruined?

Tessa is back in her hometown, picking up the pieces of her life as a young widow. Besides passing the time by working at the B&B that her parents own, Tessa joined the Halloween Hayride Committee to help give back to her small town. Plans are going great but then Earl whisks into town, threatening to shut down the beloved Hayride and someone takes it upon themselves to run him down with the tractor.

Now Tessa’s gotten herself tangled up in the mess, tripping over clues and getting more and more involved. Someone has to get the Hayride back on track and she has decided that someone has to be her. It is the only way she can think of to take charge of her life and thank her hometown for welcoming her back when her life fell apart.

The only problem is that while Tessa is trying to solve the case, the murderer is keeping an eye on her. Can Tessa figure out who ran over Earl before the tractor-riding killer strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Point of Impact (Last Chance Downrange Book 1) *




  








An old haunt.
A deadly killer at work.

Fifteen years after a serial killer tormented them, Addie and Jacob are living very different lives.
As an FBI Profiler, Addie is on the edge of burnout. When she returns home, she has to face down every nightmare she's ever had. Is the resurgence of a series of all too familiar deadly crimes the work of a former ally, or a mastermind who has been pulling her strings all along?
Recluse and artist Jacob likes his life. It's how he's managed to cope with who he became all those years ago. But he can't avoid the past any longer. Not when Addie walks back into town, and right back into his life.

The past returns in a wave of unexplained crimes. Addie and Jacob find themselves at the heart of it all, at the place where their lives were torn apart.

This stand-alone story is part of the accountant’s office series, Last Chance Downrange.
An all-new setting. An all-new set of characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*CREATURES OF APPETITE (Emma Kane / Jacob Thorne Book 1) *




  








They call it the Heartland Child Murders.
Everyone else calls it a nightmare.
Locked doors don’t stop him.
He leaves no trace behind.
He only takes little girls.

  His nickname …

The Iceman.

 A deranged serial killer roams wintry rural Nebraska, targeting little girls, with a demented purpose no one can fathom.  

FBI Special Agent EMMA KANE, a former DC cop considered to be damaged goods, is assigned to babysit burned-out profiler JACOB THORNE as they both fly to Nebraska to catch this maniac.  Thorne is erratic, abrasive and unpredictably brilliant, but what he and Kane find in the heartland is much more than anyone bargained for, especially when the Iceman challenges them personally, where it hurts most.

The clock is ticking and a little girl’s life is on the line.

And maybe even more with that, once they find out what he’s really up to.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/07/22.

Currently Free.

*The Beekeeper's Secret (A Max Ford Mystery Thriller Book 2) *




  








Senator Jeffrey Lance was found dead in the Amazon Rainforest under mysterious circumstances.
Years before, holistic doctors throughout the country had also died from shadowy causes. Could they be connected?

There was only one answer in the irrepressive mind of Maxine Ford. With the scent of a hound dog, she swings into action as these deaths raise doubts. In hot pursuit, she uncovers some baffling revelations that sends her off to New Mexico to track down a beekeeper. Following a bizarre chain of events, she is thrust into the throes of a far-reaching investigation that looms larger with the introduction of Big PhRMA and the FDA. As it becomes clear that her adversaries are on her trail, you will find Max digging in her stilettos for another nail-biting thriller.

˃˃˃ Could a beekeeper hold the secret to solving the mystery?

The risks did not deter Max from plunging ahead in her usual no-holds-barred style to uncover the answer. Neither the President, an international supranational body, nor an assassin at her doorstep, could dissuade her from discovering what was behind the potentially explosive, high-stakes game they were playing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Legacy of the Lost: A Treasure-hunting Science Fiction Adventure (Atlantis Legacy Book 1) *




  






Some secrets are buried for a reason. She’s about to uncover the deadliest secret of all...

Anxious and reclusive, Cora Blackthorn uses online gaming as her sole tether to the outside world. Due to a condition that makes human touch crippling, she lives her life confined to a small island in the Puget Sound, never accompanying her mother on her tomb-raiding adventures. But when her mom sends home a cryptic SOS in the form of a mysterious package, Cora discovers the shocking truth behind her extraordinary affliction. Her condition isn’t an illness; it’s a gift not of this world.

Armed with a powerful, alien amulet and her mother’s journal, Cora heads to Rome on a desperate rescue mission. But on the way, she discovers that a secret society is hot on her trail, and she has no chance of outrunning them. Her only chance is to confront them head on. A clash within the twisty catacombs beneath Vatican City leaves Cora with a perilous choice: find her way through an ancient, deadly labyrinth and save her mom, or fail and die…

Legacy of the Lost is the first book in the captivating sci-fi adventure series, the Atlantis Legacy. If you like ancient mysteries, Greek mythology, treasure-hunting adventurers, and dynamic characters, then you’ll love this exhilarating adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Path of a Titan: The Proving*




  








*YOU EITHER WIN OR YOU DIE.*
“Proctor Torvin is elated for the first choice. This man has demonstrated nearly superhuman abilities during the Proving. A man I have certainly come to adore myself, and one who will certainly give Fox Legion a run for their credits. I would like to announce the first pick of Class 239’s draft..."

The Proving is a fifty mile race through predator infested woods, harsh waters, and worst of all, the other competitors. People from all over the world travel to the capital territory of Alannah to compete for the chance of a lifetime, to be chosen by one of the four legions of the global military and enter the sacred grounds of Atlantis University. This specialized military academy was built to train the proven into a Titan, a highly decorated soldier.

Harmony born, and outcast to the world, Carson Paul, is a young sixteen year old high schooler living in the slums of Redding. Built around a set of gangs that run the streets, stores, and its people, life is a free-for-all. One night after the mysterious disappearance of his parents, Carson and his sister, Kylie, are forced into a crowded orphanage to rot for the foreseeable future. With vengeance and anger coursing through his veins, and a list of questions needing to be answered, Carson must choose to either take action or live the rest of his life in question. He must find a way to escape Harmony and smuggle himself into the capital to attend the Proving. If he is chosen, he will learn the skills and resources to find the answers to the disappearance of his parents and learn the secrets of his father's secret project, Project SPINE.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Double Blind: Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery #2 (The Kate Benedict Series) *




  








*SOMEONE’S GOING TO DIE—AND IT COULD BE THE NEW PRIME MINISTER.
OR MAYBE KATE'S BEST FRIEND IN THE WORLD!*


Two politicians and her best friend have the death-predicting auras London architect Kate Benedict can see despite her most fervent wishes. She’s had the dubious gift for a year now, and suddenly there’s no longer any ignoring it.

But the only way to get to the two pols is via her old friend, DCI Clarke; yet her warnings go unheeded. Her frustration builds when her best friend, Anita, refuses to believe in their existence as well — even when one appears over Anita’s boss in the hospital where she works. And then Anita develops her own aura.

A wild chase through seamy and posh London, clever detection, and an intricate plot make this paranormal mystery appealing to cozy and hard-boiled fans alike. In DOUBLE BLIND, the early promise Carrie Bedford showed in THE AURA is not only fulfilled, but even blooms and grows more sure-footed.

Double Blind is sure to delight fans of traditional British murder mysteries as well as anyone who likes female sleuths and international mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Scottish Connection: A Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery (The Kate Benedict Series Book 4) *




  








*NO MATTER WHERE SHE GOES, SHE SEES THE UNINVITED HOUSEGUEST--ALSO KNOWN AS THE AURA OF DEATH...*
London architect Kate Benedict is off to a glamorous weekend party in Scotland at the formerly grand castle belonging to the uncle of her boyfriend Josh. And thus is the scene set for a deliciously traditional British cozy with a touch of the paranormal thriller – complete with ghostly characters from the past; the requisite medieval weapons collection; and a creepy, ruined, closed-off wing of the castle.

There’s also a vaguely menacing assortment of servants and locals and a castleful of dodgy houseguests, all wrapped up in mysterious gloom as thick as the Scottish fog…but warmed by a cozy library fire and a nearly priceless collection of single malt scotches.

The festive occasion turns solemn when Kate notices an aura above the head of Josh’s beloved Uncle Fergus. Blessed – or cursed – with the ability to see auras that indicate that death is imminent, Kate can sometimes avert disaster – if she can discover the source of the danger. Otherwise, Josh’s favorite uncle will die in a matter of days.

Is Fergus suffering from an undiagnosed illness? Is the threat linked to the impending sale of the castle? Or is there a murderous secret buried in the past, with a deadly claim on the present?

In an attempt to sort out the nature of the threat, Kate takes a stroll to the loch and experiences a hallucination – a vision so real she feels she could touch the participants: a black-robed priest stalking a lovely young woman in 16th-century costume, as she clings protectively to a book. The woman holds the book out to Kate, as if asking Kate to protect it. Is the vision a message about the threat to Fergus?

As Kate and Josh race the clock to find the source of danger, the guests arrive, filling the house with known and unknown threats: townspeople opposed to the sale of the estate; the wealthy businessman who wants to buy it; scheming relatives with agendas of their own and tales of treasures hidden in the castle.

And as the dangers increase, so do the number of auras Kate sees. She knows who’s in danger, but she can’t do anything to help unless she knows why!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Friday Night Mystery Club: Book #1 in the Friday Night Mystery Club Series *




  







Decatur, Illinois/1986 - A nasty divorce leaves Cragan Collins with a mountain of bills and her grandmother to support. She takes a job as an ad salesperson for The Gazette. The market is tough, but Cragan finds a mentor in business reporter, Robert Smithson. One icy January day, Robert is found dead in a city park. His murder is dismissed as gay-on-gay crime. Cragan asks The Friday Night Mystery Club to find justice for Robert. Will Cragan's quest for the truth land her on the obituary page?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hotshot Series Boxset 1-3 *




  








Check out the first three books the best selling Hotshot series:
Reduced Ransom!, Finders Keepers!, , Bankers Hours.


Think of Carl Hiaasen, Laurence Shames, and Tim Dorsey.


No one is going to save the world from terrorists, or protect the stock market from international manipulators. These are characters that deal in day to day problems and situations that result from their bad decisions. But then, bad decisions can make for interesting tales . . .


At the end of the day things more or less work out…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lucky Stiff (Lillian Byrd Crime Series Book 3) *




  







Once again Lillian Byrd is down on her luck, strumming her mandolin for spare quarters alongside Blind Lonnie, Detroit's resident blues guitarist. But a chance encounter with her childhood friend Duane is about to completely capsize her life. One summer night when Lillian was 12, flames ripped through the Polka Dot, a bar owned and run by her parents. Three bodies were found in the ashes: those of her mother, her father, and the barmaid, Trix Hawley. Or so Lillian has always thought. But when Lillian and Duane put their stories together, the past erupts into a wild enigma. As the two friends travel, accompanied by the tenacious crime writer Minerva LeBlanc, to the underbelly of Las Vegas to find the truth about their parents, Lillian must face the demons of the past in ways she never dreamed possible. With LUCKY STIFF, the author of the best-selling Lillian Byrd Crime Series has crafted yet another white-knuckle thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lost in Wildwood: A Novel (Journeys Down a Long Dark Road Book 1)*




  








This gritty tale will appeal to fans of heist thrillers peppered with romance and tragedy."
-Booklife Reviews

Joshua has been a thief all his life. The biggest score he's ever seen just fell into his lap. There are stacks of cash in a backroom practically waiting for the right crew to grab them. The planning and preparation have been painstaking, but years in the game have brought Joshua to this moment . . . and he's ready!

So why is there a knot in his stomach whenever Joshua wakes up in the morning? Maybe it's because the job breaks every rule that has kept him safe all these years. It involves guns, shady partners, and powerful people who don't appreciate getting robbed. Or it could be the beautiful girl who's bringing out feelings Joshua thought were just for other people. The girl who's making him wonder if there's something more to life than just the next score.

Only two weeks to get everything set. When the big night comes, bullets fly and friends become enemies. This job is going to end in a test of all Joshua's skills, and a reckoning with all his demons.

Journeys Down a Long Dark Road


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tina and the Big Bad Wolf and Other Stories (Journeys Down a Long Dark Road Book 2) *




  








Just past the Philadelphia city limits there are a cluster of neighborhoods no one on the outside pays much attention to. It's a nice place to live, with ballfields and takeout joints around every corner. The people who've raised their families for generations in the rowhomes and brick houses teach their kids to work hard and keep out of trouble.

But some people aren't interested in staying out of trouble. There are fortunes to be made in the backstreets and shady barrooms, if you can stay alive long enough to get your hands on it. Here are four stories about the restless souls who have struck out from the safe path and traveled down a long, dark road.

The Devil's Run
Gaetan was one of the kids that neighborhood parents warned their children to stay away from. He and his friends hung out in the woods by the little creek that cut through town, the one they called the Devil's Run. Away from prying eyes, they had the fun that only bad boys can know.

But Gaetan isn't a kid anymore. He's a veteran of a hundred shady deals, a gangster with skills you only learn from years on the streets. He should be off somewhere enjoying his easy money, but instead he's back in the old neighborhood. Of all the dark secrets in Gaetan's past, the one that may destroy him is the one that began when four friends went into the woods for some fun.

The Dead Pond
Sunshine Sam's was the hottest joint on the Jersey Shore. The rich and powerful partied side by side with bus drivers and soda jerks, all of them moving to the outlaw music called “rock and roll.” To Marty, a poor kid from a farm town, Sunshine Sam's was more than just a playground. It was the only school he would ever need.

Then one day, Sunshine Sam's closed it's doors. Nobody knew why.

Fifty years later, Marty has returned to the Jersey Shore. Now an old man, he is the only one left who knows the secrets of Sunshine Sam's. The spilled blood and broken dreams follow him around like ghosts. Gorgeous women. Jealous boyfriends. Mafia bosses. The skinny kid survived them all, and today is the day Marty tells the story. (This story was originally published as a standalone.)

Tina and the Big Bad Wolf
Tina is a good stripper, but she has plans. Taking sports bets off her regulars seemed like the perfect way to make some real money. Of course, a petite young woman in a g-string just isn't intimidating enough to make the troublesome customers cough up the cash, so Tina gets her ex-boyfriend, Joshua, to help her out. In one night, the two of them will try to collect on Tina's debts without driving one another crazy. (This story was originally published as a standalone.)

The Tarleton Way
Alexander has noticed strange things occurring in the park near his house. Odd people are going in and out of the woods at all hours, driving big trucks and acting in ways Alexander doesn't understand. That park is the scene of his favorite memories, when his young family had their happiest days. It is also, Alexander hopes, a gift to the future of Tarleton, his struggling hometown.

Things get stranger when Alexander gets a knock on the door from Bobby, a kid from the neighborhood who has returned from an absence of almost thirty years. Now a grown man, Bobby assures Alexander that everything is fine. It's all being done “the Tarleton way,” under the code of conduct which Alexander and the old folks taught the kids when they were young.

But Alexander is right to worry. In fact, the old man is about to learn that the park, and the past, contain more than he could ever guess. (This story was originally published on the author's website.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jocelyn's War: A Novel (Journeys Down a Long Dark Road Book 3)*




  








“Family drama, violence, and a femme fatale make this thriller appealing to fans of mafia stories.”
-Booklife Reviews

There’s a war in the streets. The vicious Ghost Knights biker gang, suddenly flush with cash and guns, is challenging the Mob for control of the city. No one is safe as bodies fall and houses go up in flames.

Danny Rinker is a young Mob soldier, but he’s keeping his distance from the fighting. Encouraged by Jocelyn, his new girlfriend, Danny spends his days in the local bar he finally owns after years of struggling. While his friends are out making names for themselves, Danny finds in the velvety touch of Jocelyn’s lips all the action he’ll ever need.

From a chance encounter, Danny learns a secret that goes to the heart of the Ghost Knights’ newfound power. If he can unravel a twenty-year-old mystery, Danny will be the one who takes the bikers down once and for all.

But Jocelyn is not all she appears. She knows things about this war that her lover can’t even imagine. Danny is about to discover that Jocelyn is a warrior, and even if it breaks her heart, she will carry on her fight to the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bitter End: A Seychelle Sullivan Novel (South Florida Adventure Series Book 3) *




  








What would you do if you witnessed the murder of your ex-best friend's ex-husband?

Seychelle didn't see the sniper who picked Nick off at the helm of his yacht, but she knows that there are plenty of people in South Florida who wanted to see the gambling-boat tycoon dead.

But it's Molly whom the cops zero in on. Since kindergarten, Seychelle and Molly, had been as close as sisters. But it all ended suddenly when Nick Pontus, a slick, older, up-and-coming entrepreneur, came along.

Despite her bitter feelings and against her better judgment, when her back-from-the-blue friend asks for help, Seychelle can't just weigh anchor and cruise. She's got to dive in.

What she finds is Nick and Molly's teenage son, a scared kid with a big secret - and a killer on his trail. Protecting the boy, proving Molly's innocence, and navigating between squalls of gunfire add up to a tall order as salvage jobs go.

But like any good captain, Seychelle will never abandon ship. Even if it means risking her life.

Bitter End is the third book in this series of pulse-pounding nautical thrillers. If you like hair-raising sea stories, tales of Florida's underworld, and chase scenes through the Everglades, you'll love Bitter End and Seychelle Sullivan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/08/22.

Currently Free ($0).

*Linebacker: The Untold Story of the Air Raids over North Vietnam *




  








Twelve days that shook the world. The beginning of the end.

In late 1972, the Vietnam peace talks were stalled, with the war at perhaps its most crucial point. The United States was searching for a way to strangle North Vietnam’s war-waging capabilities by shutting down its supply pipelines in order to force it back to the negotiating table.

The solution: Linebacker II, a massive, intricately coordinated twelve-day assault by over 700 combat aircraft against vital targets around Hanoi and Haiphong, enemy cities heavily guarded by MiGs, SAM missiles, and radar-guided anti-aircraft.

Here is an unprecedented look at one of the most critical campaigns of modern air warfare, documented in rich, fascinating detail. It is told in the vividly personal words of the pilots and crews who flew the missions — men who dramatically helped to end the American role in the Vietnam conflict and to bring the POWs home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/09/22.

Currently Free.

*A State of Disobedience *




  








It's Time to Remember the
Alamo All Over Again!

In the long war against terrorism, the US Government had taken on extraordinary powers. And now that the war was won, powerful forces in the government had no intention of relinquishing those powers. As in 1860, the country was on the verge of civil war. And as in 1860, a leader arose to save the country—but it was not the President this time. Instead, the Governor of Texas was the woman of destiny. And, though the Federal Government had more guns and troops, David was about to give Goliath a run for his money. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mercy Rising: The Prophecy *




  








Their survival depends on Mercy rising.

At least, that is what Mercy has been told her entire life. It has been twenty years since she has been born. Twenty years since the World Before had gone dark from a strange natural disaster. Twenty years of her family, and their small community of Zion, living off the land in a hidden ravine far away from the chaos in the cities.

Mercy fights against the role she is told she plays in the coming storm they had been preparing for most of her life. Daily training, drills, and an entire lifestyle that built a warrior community, all for a possibility that has never come.

Yet, when on a solo hunting trip, she finds an unconscious man with eyes that are as familiar as her dreams, her world dramatically shifts and she realizes why her father, the leader of Zion, has been training them.

Would Zion be able to stay out of the coming chaos? Mercy may not be the savior her family deems, and her loyalty will be tested, but she has decided to not let the innocents of her community be touched by the horrors that threaten their peaceful way of life.

Mercy Rising is a clean, dystopian survival fiction series based on the children, now grown, from Grant Us Mercy, a post-apocalyptic survival fiction series. If you haven’t read Grant Us Mercy yet, read it now while you wait for Mercy Rising to go live. You’ll appreciate the gripping back story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Rise of The Dominion: A Dominion War novel (The Dominion War Book 1) *




  








A desperate leader. An old and fearsome enemy unleashed. A new galactic war approaches.

Riccard Brams, the ruler of the Dominion, seeks lasting peace with the Commonwealth but is under attack by enemies unknown.

The powerful Edo, who possess mystical powers from the ‘High’ beings of the Astral plane, agree to help Brams. They are plunged into a conflict that threatens not just the Dominion, but the entire galaxy. Raichel Ison, along with a hand-picked team of Edo, travel to the Dominion. Little do they know that Brams is using them as bait to lure out his enemy.

Other enemies lurk in the shadows, growing in strength. The Edo are mighty and noble, but few in number. They’ve sworn to protect the galaxy, but will this be their last stand?

The Rise of the Dominion is the first book of an exciting new Science Fantasy series The Dominion War. If you like fast-paced, galaxy-spanning adventure stories like the Star Wars Expanded Universe / Legends novels then you’ll love D. M. Marshall’s page-turning series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE EXTINCTION THREAT: A SciFi Adventure (The Ancient Secrets Book 2) *




  








For fans of Michael Crichton, James Rollins, and A.G. Riddle

The second stand-alone novel featuring Elliot Brand and Ashra Shah leads to their most dangerous adventure yet.

After their adventures in Nepal Professor Elliot Brand and the Nepalese agent, Ashra Shah wanted to enjoy their summer in London together. But when Ashra is called back into action her new mission leads to an ancient mystery that might be the greatest threat she and Elliot have ever faced.

Blending real science and fiction, this book will send you on an adventure in the world of archeology and espionage!

The sequel to The Ancient Code by T.S. Falk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Journey to the Hopewell Star *




  








★★★★★ GOLD MEDAL WINNER, 2021 READERS’ FAVORITE INTERNATIONAL BOOK AWARDS (Young Adult – Sci-Fi)
A mysterious star could bring stability to her world…or lead her to a blistering end.

Quiet and introverted twelve-year-old Sam Sanderson is comfortable living a simple life on her family’s peaceful farm. That is, until a mysterious visitor arrives one night, thrusting her on a formidable and dangerous journey across galaxies.

With little direction and no training manual, her mission is to find the elusive Hopewell Star to save a dying planet. But with time running out, a destructive business mogul tracking her every move, and deadly disasters threatening her community, she’ll have to rely on her wits, courage, and friends to make things right and restore peace to both worlds…all while surviving seventh grade.

From discovering the secret of the Hopewell Star to locating a lost civilization, this book has it all: exhilarating adventures, mystery and intrigue, and fascinating characters—you won’t be able to put it down!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Mother's Lie: A Riveting Kidnapping Mystery *




  








The disappearances of multiple teenagers thrust a small town into a panic. One detective must confront a dark past to solve the high-profile abduction. It’s only a matter of time before the kidnapper strikes again, and the sands of the hourglass have already started sifting away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Three, Four ... Better lock your door (Rebekka Franck, Book 2) *




  








*An electrifying novel from a #1 bestselling author.*


It was supposed to be a night of fun, pleasure, lust, and pain for Susanne Larsen when she agreed to meet with a stranger from a chatroom. She met him for dinner that later led to casual, anonymous sex in the hotel room at the local inn.

But someone else showed up in the room, and suddenly it was no longer a game.

Zeeland Times star reporter Rebekka Franck and her photographer Sune are covering the case for the newspaper, and soon they find themselves deeply involved in a story of deceit and ugly secrets.

It is the sequel to the International bestseller One, Two ... He is coming from you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Art of Dying: A Ray Hanley Crime Thriller *




  








AN AWARD-WINNING CRIME THRILLER REMINISCENT OF THE SILENCE OF THE LAMBS AND THE DEPARTED.

When the bizarre death of a mob foot soldier sparks an escalating war between Boston's Irish and Italian mafia, Detective Ray Hanley's relentless search for the truth uncovers evidence of a serial killer obsessed with the art of human suffering. As the body count rises, Detective Hanley must navigate a minefield of crime families, dirty politicians, and crooked cops, while matching wits with a deranged serial killer. But temptation, betrayal, and death threaten to derail the investigation... and justice doesn't come without a price.

14th Annual National Indie Excellence Awards Winner (thriller)

2019 American Fiction Awards Winner (general horror)

2019 Best Book Awards Winner (horror)

2019 American Fiction Awards Finalist (crime thrillers)

14th Annual National Indie Excellence Awards Finalist (horror)

From the author of COLONY OF THE LOST, a 2016 Silver Falchion Award Finalist for best horror


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Seychelle Sullivan Suspense Novels Boxed Set Books 4-5: South Florida Adventure Series *




  








As the only female tug and salvage captain on the Fort Lauderdale waterfront, Seychelle's not out to prove anything. She just wants to get the job done, whether that means salvaging boats or lives.

From a missing ex-lover to a monster with a machete, Seychelle faces the dangers head on, while enemies who will stop at nothing try to put her out of business for good.

Last two books of this Florida thriller series at an amazing price.

WRECKERS’ KEY: Key West was built by the wreckers, but when a friend is killed, Seychelle begins to suspect a chilling scenario: are modern-day wreckers using technology to cause yachts to crash onto the reefs–and killing off whoever gets in the way?

MOURNING TIDE: Five years later, deep in the waters of a Florida swamp, a more mature Seychelle is working aboard her salvage tug Gorda, when she finds human bones. Years ago, she promised herself that she would stop the reckless chasing after justice for those she'd loved and lost. But can she?

If you liked the first three books of this pulse-pounding suspense series, with its salty cast of characters, and the Florida setting of glittering yachts and big money, you'll love this boxed set of last two books of the Seychelle Sullivan series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Chess for Beginners: Everything you need to know to take your game to the next level *




  








*Take Your Game to the Next Level*

Do you want a hands-on and interactive guide that provides concrete techniques and tools to start playing and improve your game immediately?
Do you want to impress your friends and opponents with your ability and chess knowledge?
Do you want to learn the basics, best strategies and most popular chess openings and start playing like a pro?
The good news is that if any of these sound like you, then you have come to the right place, and your chess game is about to increase to all new heights!

This high-value bundle is the perfect starter for beginners, it includes 2 books:


Chess for Beginners: The Complete Guide to Basics, Tactics and Strategies to Start Playing like a Grandmaster and Win Every Single Game
Chess Openings for Beginners: The Complete Chess Guide to Strategies and Opening Tactics to Start Playing like a Grandmaster
This book offers you all of the information that you could possibly want or need to know when it comes to the wonderful game that is chess. That includes a brief touch on the history of chess and its origins, the way that each piece moves, and even a diverse collection of tactics and strategies that you can execute as a relatively new player of chess. The second part explains in detail different openings that you have at your disposal in the game of chess, from the openings that occur on 1.e4 to the openings that occur on 1.d4, and many other opening variants for you to test out as a beginner player.

You will be amazed at just how much useful information is crammed into this book that you can take and apply to your next chess match.

Not only will you come away from reading this book with a clearer understanding of how every chess piece and pawn moves in matches, but you will also have further knowledge of how to play each opening successfully, giving you the best chance of going into the middle-game with an advantage. These are just a couple of the excellent things that you will be able to take from studying the content of this book. Don’t miss out on being able to take your chess skills to a whole new level!

Inside Chess Openings for Beginners you will Discover:


Clear illustrations and directions that show you all the components of a chessboard, how each piece moves, and how to read chess notation.
All the important special moves such as castling your King and en passant
The 5 most common mistakes that chess beginners make when starting out as a player
The silliest mistakes that have ever been made in chess games
The 2 openings that you should avoid at all costs.
The best openings for beginners from 1.e4, such as the Queen’s Gambit, the Slav Defense, and the Grunfeld Defense.
A detailed insight to surprise your opponent and win a game in a few moves
And much, much more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Gears of Aether: Shiro and the Orrery (6-Moons Side Job Book 1) *




  








*There are problems. And then there are BIG problems.*
Museums. Jewelry stores. Secure homes of the ultra elite. Shiro Oahu has broken into all of them. When he lands a job that requires him to go into a place that no thief would ever want to go—not in a million years—he quickly turns it down.

*Because he doesn't have a death wish.*
But then the reasons to take it begin to stack up. He’s out of money. Holly Drake is gone and so the gigs aren’t exactly beating down his door. And the most compelling reason? A beautiful and enigmatic woman asks him to.

It’s a _knuckle-bite_ moment.

There’s no way he can say no. With two experienced thieves like them, the job should be easy.

The BIG problem is, the object they’re after is in the most dangerous place a thief could think of. One false move and they’d have a hundred witnesses desperate to break their necks.

*Can they pull it off or will Shiro Oahu lose his condo, his glorious clothes, and end up living in a box under a bridge in the canal district?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cydonia Rising: A Science Fiction Adventure (Andlios Book 1) *




  








The Emperor of the galaxy has fallen, slain at the hands of his own son.

Forced into exile, Katrijn was tasked with a mission sent to her by her father from beyond the grave: free the people of the Andlios Republic. Her biggest hurdle? First it's the assassins sent after her by the emperor. After years alone on the fringes of the galaxy, who will be there to help her dethrone the mad emperor and reclaim the throne. Then, it's dealing with her brother...

The Mad Emperor himself.

Katrijn must carve her own path forward, forging new alliances and swallowing her pride to take whatever help she can find along the way, no matter how... unconventional that help seems, even from sworn enemies.

If dethroning her deranged brother isn't hard enough, she's not the only one gunning for the throne, making it a deadly race to save the people of Andlios in this action-packed space epic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Hero, The Sword and The Dragons: The Chronicles of Dragon Series (Book 1 of 20): Heroic YA Fantasy Adventure *




  








The son of the dragon king does not check his temper at the door.

Impulsive youth Nath Dragon knows what he must do to earn his dragon scales and fly. Still trapped in human form, he hunts down the dragon poachers that are killing and enslaving his kin -- with a vengeance. Accompanied by a dwarf named Brenwar Bolderguild, the brazen warrior clashes against orcs, elves, ogres, trolls, goblins, and men in order to save his dragon brethren.

But unforeseen dangers lurk in the shadows. The sinister scheme of High Priestess Selene and her evil dragon master threaten all dragonkind. And in a moment of violent fury, Nath is cursed for all time.

Armed with the magical sword called Fang, Nath sets out on a perilous path toward redemption. At its end, the ultimate battle awaits, when he must confront the powerful evil lurking within and the wicked dragon army sworn to defeat him. And if Nath does not prevail, the fate of dragonkind is doomed.

If you love dragons of all sorts and sizes and you love young heroes with god-like powers in the Percy Jackson tradition, then you can’t miss with this fast-paced, action-packed, magic-filled, dangerously addictive fantasy adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Secret Seal Isle Mysteries Books 1-3*




  








This is a box set of the first three Secret Seal Isle Mysteries Books:

New Corpse in Town

FBI agent Cookie James is enjoying her extended leave from the agency on Secret Seal Isle, managing her quaint inn and flirting with the oh-so sexy-handyman, Dylan Creed…until her sixty-year-old mother goes skinny dipping and is almost drowned by a corpse.

A phone call to the sheriff should mean the end of Cookie’s involvement, but when it’s clear the sheriff has no interest in the investigation, Cookie calls in reinforcements…her ex-partner Hunter O’Neil. Suddenly it’s like old times while the pair questions the residents of Secret Seal Isle. Except it’s not. Now she has both Hunter and Dylan vying for her attention, a wayward hippy mother, and a potential killer on the loose.

With her love life heating up, her mother lighting up, and all signs pointing to the most unlikely suspect, Cookie does the only thing she knows to do—focus on solving the case.

Life in the Dead Lane

All Cookie James, FBI agent and Innkeeper extraordinaire, wants is a romantic date with her hot handy man… but what she gets is a corpse presented with a big red bow.

When she and Dylan discover a boat with a dead body, not only is her picnic ruined, but a woman from Dylan’s past returns to the island. The famous rock star appears to want a comeback tour with her former bodyguard. But Cookie doesn’t have time to worry about that, because her oh-so-sexy ex-FBI partner has arrived, too. And he’s ready to make a little music of his own.

With an entangled love life, too much manscaping, and a songbird in trouble, it’s once again Cookie’s job to wrap up another murder.

A Walk on the Dead Side

All Cookie James wanted was a romantic island picnic with her sexy handyman, Dylan Creed. What she got was a lobster trap full of drugs. As an ex-FBI agent, Cookie's determined to hand the evidence off to local authorities and stay out of the fray. But when a package arrives with a gory warning, she has no choice but to call in her former partner, Hunter O'Neil and investigate the case.

Hunter’s arrival brings more than crime fighting expertise. He'd like his connection to Cookie to finally be more than professional. There's no denying the sparks between them. Except with Dylan in the picture, Cookie's realizing someone else might be lighting her fire. Unfortunately, her love life is going to have to wait. Between kidnappings, attempted murder, and stolen kisses, Cookie James has a case to solve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sun, Sand and Slaughter (A Life's a Beach Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








Welcome to beautiful Sunrise Bay, where the beach is hot and the corpses are cold

When Charlie Carter catches her fiance cheating with her best friend, she swaps power suits for swimsuits and moves to the idyllic seaside town of Sunrise Bay. Maybe a dose of vitamin sea can cure her broken heart.

Beautiful beaches aren’t the little town’s only attractions. It’s also the home of her feisty retired aunt, who soon has Charlie surrounded by new friends and fulfilling a lifelong dream of becoming a photographer. Everything is going swimmingly until Aunt Evie’s book club pal Peggy turns up deader than Charlie’s engagement.

Aunt Evie is convinced it was murder and will make waves big enough to swamp the whole retirement village unless Charlie does something about it. Charlie’s not convinced, but the more she discovers, the more she suspects that Aunt Evie is right—as usual. Now Charlie—with the help of one inquisitive four-legged neighbour—must use her keen photographer’s eye to spot the killer … before they take her out of the picture.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mostaccioli Murder: A delicious cozy mystery (A Jade Sommer Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Murder with a side of mostaccioli.*

Jade returns home to Chicago after being wrongfully fired from her dream job. When she had left a decade ago, she had made two promises to herself. One, never ever work for the family restaurant again. And, two, never ever see Logan, her cheating ex-boyfriend, again.

Unfortunately, when the restaurant delivery driver is found murdered, Jade assumes his position. The detective assigned to the case is none other than Logan.

As Jade comes to term with her new life at the restaurant, clues surrounding the murder develop. Jade receives odd delivery orders and threatening messages. Suspects appear in a thrilling mystery that Jade must solve or find herself as dead as the driver.

To save herself and the family business, she must play nice with the detective. But how can she play nice when she vowed to never speak to the jerk again? To solve the case, the pair must put their past aside.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Frame of Murder : A Cozy Summertime Murder Mystery (Claire Andersen Murder for All Seasons Cozy Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








IT'S SUMMERTIME AND THE LIVIN' IS EASY...
Until the murder starts

It’s finally summer in scenic Galway, Maryland, and the Appalachian hills are alive with the scent of roses, the buzz of honeybees, and the hustle and bustle of tourist season. When she isn’t immersed in running her cozy Victorian bed and breakfast, now-seasoned hostess and chef extraordinaire Claire Andersen would love nothing more than to spend her afternoons tending to her garden in the idyllic peace and quiet Galway is known for. Trouble is, fate (with pesky Sheriff Sellers at the helm) has other plans: murder’s afoot! And who better than the region’s foremost amateur sleuth to crack the case?

First, Claire’s friend Cal Olmstead—talented up-and-coming artist and gallery owner—needs a little help tracking down an art thief. Turns out the prized centerpiece of internationally-renowned conceptual artist Judd Muchesco’s newest series was stolen from right under Cal’s nose. Claire makes quick work of the scene to clear Cal—and quirky, retired art burglar Foster Fourfingers. But it’s not long before theft turns to murder—and then yet another theft.

Le sigh, thinks our heroine, eyeing her wilting garden sorrowfully. Or she would, if only she had time on her hands for sulking. Befuddled, Sheriff Sellers enlists Claire’s help to outsmart the art thief and track down the murderer. And she’s finally getting somewhere… when her progress is thwarted by an unlikely frenemy even Evelyn didn’t see coming.

Speaking of… Claire’s delightful gal pals Evelyn and Ellen are keeping themselves busy with their newest venture in the artisan popcorn business, Claire’s faithful pup Rupert is spending most of his time seeking out a cooling nap in the shade, and the summer sun is finally heating things up between Claire and her longtime crush, Ray Hamilton. Recent uptick in crime aside, it’s a quaint and colourful scene just this side of Sunday on La Grande Jatte—or so it seems… Because Claire can’t shake the feeling that, unless she solves this mounting mystery soon, she’ll end up a tragic figure in a scene closer to Cezanne’s The Murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Of Angels: A British Murder Mystery (DI Declan Walsh Crime Thrillers Book 2) (Detective Inspector Declan Walsh) *




  








One murder... One suspect... One victim... Yet two identical bodies have been found...

For DI Declan Walsh, life is finally returning to normal. Finding a home at DCI Alexander Monroe's Last Chance Saloon Crime Unit, Declan and his team; DS Anjli Kapoor, DC Billy Fitzwarren, Doctor Rosanna Marcos and her assistant DC Joanne Davey are still recovering from the fallout connected to their most recent case, while Declan is cleaning out his late father's home in order to move in.

But when Declan's old mentor, now terminally ill with cancer confesses to a gruesome murder, on the condition that Declan himself takes on the case, Declan and his colleagues find themselves in a race against time to find the real killer before a violent gang war breaks out over it; for Angela Martin, the 17 year old victim was the girlfriend of Moses Delcourt, heir to a crime empire and main rival of Macca Byrne, the teenage drug lord of Birmingham.

But another witness appears, claiming that he knows where Angela's body is buried; in the process revealing another body in Birmingham, identical in every way - including DNA, tattoos and long repaired skiing injuries.

Now, with both North London and South Birmingham becoming battlegrounds and with vendettas reaching boiling point, Declan Walsh must delve back into the world of Johnny and Jackie Lucas, the East End ‘Twins’ as he tries to discover how one victim can have two identical bodies.

And at the same time, he has to deal with a deadly secret involving his late father's murder, an ex-girlfriend with a very personal request and his daughter's first date...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Will Harper Florida Thrillers: Vol. 1-3: (Will Harper Mysteries) *




  








*MEET YOUR NEW FAVORITE

FLORIDA DETECTIVE*
This box of gripping Florida thrillers introduces boat and beer-loving investigative journalist
Will Harper. A semi-retired reporter turned private investigator, Will spends most of his time on
his live-in yacht exploring Florida’s lush, tropical waterways, navigating his treacherously
overlapping love interests--and solving hard-boiled murder mysteries. In this introductory
collection, Will grapples with various mobsters, corrupt local officials, and a bloom of toxic
algae that resembles guacamole. All the while writing titillating exposés on pollution, prison, and
political corruption. Equal parts gripping, action-packed thriller and empathetic rumination on
Florida’s social issues, Will Harper’s adventures will appeal to big-hearted hard-boiled readers.

MILLION DOLLAR STAIRCASE

Will thinks fast when he discovers his girl friend’s the victim of a frame-up. He sees instantly why they can’t go to the cops—the mayor, the city manager, and for all Will knows, every official in town could be in on it.

It’s the latest offensive in a case of municipal bullying that’s busted many a bank account and broken many a heart—something that sounds so boring you could doze off just reading the words: Eminent Domain. But it’s anything but boring when it enters your life as the legal justification for waltzing in and power-grabbing your property-- business, buildings, and all.

GUILTY MONEY

Will Harper thinks his latest story’s about Florida’s prison problems. It seems that budget cuts have led to police departments turning to creative schemes to raise money. Grove County’s version involves arresting citizens for minor charges and then driving up their bail when a search of the citizen’s home too conveniently turns up drugs.

But the usual guilty money scheme has been improved upon by a corrupt deputy, Deke Snyder, who’s skimming money from the jail. Once Will finds that out, Deputy Deke sics all his buddies on him–which include every cop in town.


FLORIDA BURNING

A toxic algae bloom in Lake Okeechobee that’s as thick as guacamole. A deadly pollutant from a cane field. And an environmentalist dead in a cane field fire. Coincidence? Florida PI Will Harper knows damn well it’s not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Florida Shuffle: A Florida Thriller (Will Harper Mystery Series Book 4)*




  








A SIMPLE, DEADLY SCAM—
GETTING RICH IN THE REHAB BIZ…

In his fourth hard-boiled action thriller, reporter Will Harper tries to balance true love at last with a heart-breaking opioid epidemic exposé. As always, he gets more than he bargained for when his investigation turns personal—and uncovers a drug ring with connections to Miami gangs, sex trafficking, and murder.

Seems like Will’s got it made. The semi-retired investigative journalist is living the dream aboard his yacht WanderLust with his new live-in girlfriend Callie, a social worker at a rehab center. And, tired of getting beat up on the job, he’s finally whipping himself into shape. But it’s not all Florida coast sunsets, kayak adventures, sweaty bike races, and steak dinners on the boardwalk.

Callie learns her employer has a history of setting clients up in shady sober homes in exchange for financial kickbacks—and one of those homes has lost three of its patients to “accidental” overdoses in the past four months. Turns out it’s just the tip of the iceberg.

When Will takes on a gig investigating one of the deaths, then discovers the center’s director doesn’t exist—it’s on. And then Callie goes missing.

Ever faithful, Will’s hot on her tail, all the while uncovering a crooked ring of pimps and drug pushers masquerading as rehab staff. Suddenly our hero finds himself a player in the fabled—and lucrative—Florida Shuffle. And he’d better move it—or the first woman he’s loved in years will end up dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Born To Track (Reuben Cole - The Early Years Book 1) *




  








Fifteen-year-old Reuben Cole is about to learn about the viciousness of the lawless West.

After he comes to the aid of a fleeing Native American pursued by a murderous gang, Reuben accidentally kills one of them and puts his own life in danger. A whirlwind of danger ensues, as Reuben is pursued by a band of ruthless killers.

Baptized in the violence of the unforgiving West, Reuben has to learn the arts of tracking and survival. These harsh lessons from his early days will turn him into the dangerous, powerful man he is to become.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*DRIVEN: A Rita Mars Thriller *




  








Ex-investigative journalist, Rita Mars loses an old friend to what looks like suicide. She’s convinced he was murdered to cover unethical maneuvers and save reputations in the abyss that is Congress. Back stabbings inside the beltway sometimes extend beyond metaphorical. She’s going to butt heads with the local good ole boy authorities and navigate the deliberately stoked smoke screens of the duly elected, but she is never going to give up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crazy On You *




  








From bestselling author of Starving comes a domestic suspense thriller. If you are a fan of Liane Moriarty’s novels, you will love the women of Huntwood Valley!

Olivia is tired of being invisible. But could her resentment lead her to murder?

She lives in the perfect suburban town of Huntwood Valley, where wealthy neighbors build their own dream homes and chauffer their kids to private school and elite activities. However, Olivia’s homelife is much bleaker. She is forced to care for her mentally ill mother and abusive father until he drops dead.

Olivia’s life improves when she becomes a mother and meets three diverse women in the same stage of life. Claire is an intense, full-time lawyer with a nanny. Charlotte is a charmed transplant from Richmond married to a distracted husband. And Beth? Well, she’s perfect. Despite her anxious, erratic personality, Olivia develops meaningful friendships. But Beth is special. She has everything. Olivia sets her sites on her new obsession, determined to make herself invaluable. When her persistence turns to meddling, the friendship sours.

Olivia snaps. She unravels quickly, succumbing to familiar volatile tendencies. When the women become fearful of Olivia and her devious behavior, Olivia doesn’t quit. She persists.

How far will Olivia go to achieve the life she desperately wants?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mind of God (A Thriller Novel)*




  








Readers of James Patterson, Dan Brown and David Baldacci will surely feel at home with this award-winning international thriller and #1 Amazon Bestseller.

When Liz Greene discovers that her father is missing, she is unwittingly drawn into a sinister plot that could change the world forever.

Before he went missing, Professor Harry Greene had been working on a crucial research project with major ramifications for the world. Now, Liz needs to find both her father, and his groundbreaking research before it's too late.

Meanwhile, United States President Daniel Rafferty is visiting Cape Town. Is it a coincidence that Liz’s father vanished while Rafferty is in the same city, or is there an even more sinister terrorist plot at play?

Follow Liz, as she and her friend, Tim Fletcher, decode one clue after another in a deadly hunt around Cape Town, while their pursuers will stop at nothing until they get what they want.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*DEAR MRS VISCUM: LETTERS FROM THE PAST - A WWII CHRONOLOGY*




  








WARNING: This publication contains politically incorrect references and sexually explicit content.

SUMMARY
In 2020, I published the first book in the series ‘Letters From The Past’ with the title ‘Dear Miss Eleanor’.
This book in front of you, ‘Dear Mrs Viscum’ is the second and substantially larger installment in the series.
By the time this book is published, the third book in the series ‘Dear Miss Doris’ will be on its way.

All three books are based on real letters, written by real people, in a time of great peril.
The juxtaposition between the tender love, often enhanced by the deprivation of proximity, and the
horrors of WWII is tangible in virtually every letter.

While the first book was based on 26 letters, ‘Dear Mrs Viscum’ is based on 88 letters.
The difference is that, unlike the first book, Mrs Viscum had already married Mr Viscum by the time
he went to war. They also had a little girl. Therefore the conversations are often of a very different nature.

Matthew Viscum served his time in the Navy. While some letters were written earlier on in the war,
the majority is after the capitulation of Nazi Germany. The Japanese had yet to surrender though.

Matthew often writes passionately about his love for his wife and his hatred for the enemy.
In quite a few of the letters, his language is very graphic and of a deeply sexual nature.
Some readers might find certain language racially offensive.

No matter what, these letters are a unique view into the minds of the people who lived through horrendous times.
They describe in detail their fears and passions, their anxieties, and hopes.

I have tried like previously, to stick as accurately as possible to the exact wordings of the letters, but have
sometimes made alterations to create clarity in the sentences and their structure.
In my previous book, every single letter was printed alongside the transcription.
That has simply not been possible here, due to the sheer volume.
If any reader has an interest in the scans, these can be obtained through the contact provided
within the Copyright Disclaimer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Nazis & Reds (The Protocols Book 1)*




  







Nazis & Reds is the first book in The Protocols series, a series which chronicles the history of authoritarianism in the modern era, its focus the Second World War. Nazis & Reds is a chronology of the pre-war years, 1845-1939. Like all the books in the series, it is comprised of excerpts taken from diaries, memoirs, letters, situation reports, news and feature articles, radio transcripts, speeches, and other historical materials selected not only for their ability to illustrate the past, but for their relevance in terms of the times in which we live. The book cover is adapted from a 1941 Nazi propaganda poster. The words on the poster, Die Front Spricht Zur Heimat, The Front Speaks to the Homeland, encouraged all Germans to think of themselves as soldiers defending the Homeland. This series offers a similar admonition: Democracy is under attack by autocrats. Why did our boys invade Nazi-occupied Europe on June 6, 1944? For the same reason we fight authoritarianism today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/11/22.

Currently Free.

*Zeus to Infinity: A Galactic Thriller*




  








A Galactic Era Thrill Ride!
Zeus to Infinity is a space opera mystery with a healthy dose of action, adventure and romance.
5-Star Review by The Book Commentary:

In this science fiction action thriller, Braylyn goes missing. She is Anders’ wife, and the moment she fails to show up for the lunch date and their anniversary dinner, Anders knows something is wrong. She has gone for far too long without her wrist communicator active. Things get complicated when she becomes a prime suspect in a case of embezzlement. Can Anders trust the police in Zeus Station Sirius? The last three years have been the happiest of his life and his plan to take their marriage to the next level has been underway, but now his wife is not only missing but accused of a terrible crime. Anders doesn’t believe that Braylyn is involved in embezzlement. He is certain she has been kidnapped and framed and there is only one way to prove it — take the case into his own hands and uncover the truth about his wife’s disappearance. Follow him on this rollicking adventure that pits him against powerful forces and against everything he thought he knew about his wife.

Zeus to Infinity - A Galactic Thriller by Rodzil LaBraun is a finely wrought science fiction with an irresistible appeal to fans of space opera, a compelling story that examines the lengths a man can go to fight for the love of his life. An unforgettable and entertaining science fiction, this novel is packed with action and animated by the author’s superior storytelling and rich imagination. The setting in Zeus Station is vividly imagined and stunningly executed, a world with advanced technology, where communication between members of the society can be passed through the chip in their body. While not stylist, the novel features dazzling prose, memorable characters, and pacing that ramps up faster through each page. The premise is compelling and it is not long before the reader is immersed in the intrigue and the tire-burning speed the action takes. The protagonist is a relentless man who has to face the impossible in order to get the truth about the love of his life. You’ll love this taut science fiction, the expert handling of intrigue and conflict, and most importantly, the intelligent manner in which the author explores the climates of a heart in love. The evocative writing left a powerful spell on me and fans of Forgotten Colony will be equally delighted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dino Crisis - Stranded *




  








A group of researchers led by Dr. Emmanuel Hernandez gains a permit to visit the quarantined Ilha da Morte to prove either the truth or the fallacy of the whispered rumors of a giant lizard that lurks within the dark, unexplored jungles.

One problem after another plagues their mission, starting with their boat sinking during the landing, followed immediately by the loss of their satellite phone and the death of a team member. The expedition, now cut off from the world, takes a more dangerous turn when hooting and roaring in the night reveals not only that the animal they seek is real, but that there's more than one.

And they come closer each night.

The creatures soon prove to be the least of the team's problems after encountering another group intent on keeping the island--and everything on it--secret from the rest of the world, even if they have to kill to accomplish it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ellie Jordan, Ghost Trapper Books 1-3: Three urban fantasy novels *




  








Paranormal investigator Ellie Jordan specializes in removing unwanted ghosts, a dangerous job that includes solving historical mysteries, learning why spirits have failed to move on, and confronting evil entities. In each story, she faces off against the forces of supernatural darkness, determined to protect the living against the dead.

Included in this set:

Ellie Jordan, Ghost Trapper (book 1): Ellie must unravel the secret history behind a disturbing presence in a family's dilapidated mansion while training her new assistant Stacey, a recent film school graduate with a knack for capturing images of the paranormal.

Cold Shadows (book 2): Ellie investigates a destructive poltergeist for a family whose child is obsessed with invisible friends that may not be imaginary at all.

The Crawling Darkness (book 3): Ellie investigates an apartment building where a spirit takes the shape of its victims' nightmares. Ellie and her mentor Calvin have tried to capture the same entity once before, but it ended in disaster. Now, with the help of her new apprentice Stacey, Ellie must try again to capture the elusive shape-shifting ghost before it can cause more harm.

Thousands of readers have enjoyed the spooky adventures of Ellie Jordan, a private detective in the haunted city of Savannah, Georgia. These are the first three novels in this fun paranormal mystery series--grab them and enjoy!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Series: Book 1-2 (Eva Rae Thomas Mysteries 1) *




  








Multi-million-copy bestselling author Willow Rose’s new mystery series ensnares ex FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas in some confounding murder cases.
Mystery, love, and action this series has it all.

All books in this boxset were instant #1 bestselling New Releases on Amazon.

- DON’T LIE TO ME:
When twelve-year-old Sophie Williams went on a Girl Scout summer camp, she never returned home.
Three months later, her body is found inside her sleeping bag in the most frequented area of Cocoa Beach, and the town is outraged.

The girl isn't just any child. She's the town's most beloved surf idol, and it was believed that she could be the next Kelly Slater.

As another child, the son of a well-known senator is kidnapped, and the parents receive a disturbing video, FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas — who has just returned to her hometown, divorced and out of a job — plunges into the investigation, breaking her promise to her children not to do police work again.

Local law enforcement, with her old flame Matt Miller in charge, are the ones who ask for her help in a case so unsettling that only she can solve it. But the deeper they dig, the deadlier it becomes for Matt and Eva Rae. Soon, everyone she holds dear is in grave danger as this case hits a little too close to home.

- WHAT YOU DID:
Former FBI-profiler, Eva Rae Thomas, faces the most personal case in her career, as bestselling author Willow Rose’s new hit series continues.

Three girls disappear on prom night at the local high school. One of them is the prom queen.

Eva Rae Thomas is chasing her long-lost sister when detective—and boyfriend—Matt Miller asks her to join the investigation of the three girls’ disappearance. They were last seen walking home together after the dance.

When the body of a young girl shows up in her backyard, Eva Rae knows she can no longer watch from the sidelines, and soon she realizes not only is she involved in this investigation, she’s also this killer’s target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Betrayal: An Ann's War Mystery (The Ann's War Mystery Series Book 1)*




  







With her husband away on a top secret mission, Ann Morgan prepares for another secretarial day at Trevor Bowman's detective agency. However, this day will be unlike any other. Over twenty-four hours, Ann will find her life turned upside-down as she discovers a murder, meets a handsome widower, Detective Inspector Max Deveraux, and confronts the murderer in a tale of temptation and duplicity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder on a Silver Sea (Myrtle Grove Garden Club Mystery Book 3) *




  








An aging heiress, the beloved dog who will inherit her fortune, and too many suspicious accidents. Or are they a prelude to murder?

Jesse Camden is a sucker for a mystery. So when Amanda Carmichael’s assistant Bethany asks the Myrtle Grove Garden Club to investigate what she thinks are attempts on her employer’s life, Jesse and Vivian Windsor agree. But before they can start, Bethany sends a frantic message that Amanda is leaving for her isolated estate in the Salish Sea, taking her dog Lady and a small staff, including Bethany, with her. As Jesse and Vivian go hurrying after them, disaster strikes again, and this time the “accident” is fatal.

Jesse and Vivian suddenly find themselves racing toward the unknown, determined to uncover the truth and protect the small dog who not only inherits Amanda’s fortune, but the danger that stalks this remote private island.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Last Seen Alive: A Rafferty P.I. Mystery (Rafferty : Hardboiled P.I. Book 2) *




  








Two strangers walk into a bar.

By noon the next day one will be dead, the other in jail.

That ain’t no joke …


Rafferty’s killing time in the Hallston yacht club bar when he meets Cindy Lawson.

Next morning he’s in jail for killing her.

The cops got it wrong. It happens.

But that leaves the question: if Rafferty didn’t kill Cindy, who did?

Hallston is bucolic; a lakeside hamlet a long way from the big city.

Peaceful streets, friendly neighbors, and family values. Just how the locals like it.

But first impressions never tell the whole story.

Everyone has something to hide in this small town where dark secrets surge and twist and intertwine underneath the picture-perfect surface.

Rafferty will drag them all into view as he searches for a violent killer hiding in plain sight.

It won’t all be smooth sailing.

Because some people will do anything to keep their secrets in the dark …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Manual Of Murder: A Harry James Denton Novel (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 5) *




  








*NEVER GO TO BED DEAD!*
This fifth installment in Steven Womack’s award-winning, best-selling Music City Murders series won the Private Eye Writers of America Shamus Award as Best Paperback Original.

The bestselling toast of Tennessee authors, Robert Jefferson Reed made a Lower Broadway party bus full of money publishing his folksy homilies like Never Go To Bed Angry and Eat Your Vegetables.

He should have added Don’t Drown Me In A Frickin' Hot Tub…

Which is exactly where Nashville P.I. Harry James Denton finds Reed after his wife hires him to catch her hubby in a tryst with a sexy secretary. Turns out Music City’s favorite wholesome, folksy All-American dad’s got an All-American roving eye…

That’s not the only problem. In the stuffy, genteel world of publishing, jealousies and resentments run wild. Reed’s not only made a ton of money, he’s made a ton of enemies as well.

Each installment of Steven Womack’s Music City Murders Series either won or was nominated for a major mystery award. Readers have compared his dry, acerbic writing style to John D. MacDonald, only with a side-dish of smart-ass on steroids.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Magical Disinformation: A Spy Novel*




  








*In the era of ‘fake news’ in the land of magical realism, fiction can be just as dangerous as the truth...
Discover Lachlan Page’s Magical Disinformation: a spy novel with a satirical edge set amongst the Colombian peace process. Described by one reviewer as “Our Man in Havana meets A Clear and Present Danger.”*

Oliver Jardine is a spy in Colombia, enamoured with local woman Veronica Velasco.

As the Colombian government signs a peace agreement with the FARC guerrillas, Her Majesty’s Government decides a transfer is in order to focus on more pertinent theatres of operation.

In a desperate attempt to remain in Colombia, Jardine begins to fabricate his intelligence reports. But the consequences soon take on a life of their own.

For fans of Graham Greene, Mick Herron, and Ross Thomas, a spy caper for the 21st Century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Great War Generals on the Western Front, 1914-1918 *




  








The verdict of history on the British generals of the First World War - Haig, French, Plumer, Gough and Byng - has been damning.

They sent hundreds of thousands of young men to their deaths on the Western Front. Many historians have criticised them heavily for this needless loss of life. But is the criticism fair?

In this explosive book, Robin Neillands challenges the popular myth about the incompetence and callousness of the Great War generals. Instead, he examines the battles of the Western Front through the eyes of the officers to explain the circumstances that led them to plan and fight as they did. The death toll on the Western Front provides the main evidence against the generals but Neillands examines many other factors, asking the questions:

· Why was Britain so unprepared for a European war in 1914?

· What role did the British politicians play?

· Was any general really equipped with the knowledge and information to deal with the horrors of trench warfare?

This thoroughly researched and controversial book shatters many assumptions about the commanders who led the British Army through the Great War. It is essential reading for anyone who wants to understand the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/11/22.

Currently Free.

*Charlie Three Four: Anatomy of a deployment (Middle East non fiction)*




  







Does a wonderful job showing the day to day activities of an Army NCO deployed to Iraq.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Residual Belligerence: Fast Paced Action Adventure Scifi (The Thieves' Guild Book 1) *




  








A high-tech thief finds himself on the run as blackmail, murder and betrayal set the Thieves’ Guild at the centre of a galaxy-wide war. And this is just the beginning…

"Great new read. This got me back into sci fi again. Great book, well written and had me hooked. It’s kind of an interstellar whodunit…"

Zach Hilyer is in trouble. Hil is good, one of the top field operatives in the infamous Thieves’ Guild. Problem is, he can’t remember when it all went wrong. After crash landing on a planet with no memory of his last assignment, Hil discovers that his handler is dead and someone’s put a price on his head.Injured and alone, he has no choice but to go rogue from the guild, fight to clear his name and wreak revenge on the people who set him up.

Residual Belligerence is the first book set in the high-tech Thieves’ Guild universe of galactic war, knife-edge intrigue, alien invasion, thieves, assassins, bounty hunters and pirates. Read it FREE on Kindle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fire with Fire (Caine Riordan Book 1)*




  








2105, September: Intelligence Analyst Caine Riordan uncovers a conspiracy on Earth's Moon—a history-making clandestine project—and ends up involuntarily cryocelled for his troubles. Twelve years later, Riordan awakens to a changed world. Humanity has achieved faster-than-light travel and is pioneering nearby star systems. And now, Riordan is compelled to become an inadvertent agent of conspiracy himself. Riordan's mission: travel to a newly settled world and investigate whether a primitive local species was once sentient—enough so to have built a lost civilization.

However, arriving on site in the Delta Pavonis system, Caine discovers that the job he's been given is anything but secret or safe. With assassins and saboteurs dogging his every step, it's clear that someone doesn't want his mission to succeed. In the end, it takes the keen insights of an intelligence analyst and a matching instinct for intrigue to ferret out the truth: that humanity is neither alone in the cosmos nor safe. Earth is revealed to be the lynchpin planet in an impending struggle for interstellar dominance, a struggle into which it is being irresistibly dragged. Discovering new dangers at every turn, Riordan must now convince the powers-that-be that the only way for humanity to survive as a free species is to face the perils directly—and to fight fire with fire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Relatively Strange: A Roller-Coaster Of A Psi-Fi Thriller (Strange Series Book 1) *




  








Sometimes the curtain between ordinary and extraordinary is the flimsiest of dividers!

1950s London, England. A baby girl was born - that was me, and my parents had no inkling I was different. Neither did I of course, and it was quite a while before it dawned on me that not everyone saw and heard as I did.

My first proper memories are starting school, struggling to sift through what people thought, what they said, and what they actually meant - often three completely different things. And all that other stuff circling in people’s heads, snatches of tunes and repetitive phrases sub-texted by overlapping emotions and sensations - happy, sad, cold, hot, sore throat, apprehensive, hungry, tired, worried, fearful. Emotions are the things that seep out the most, and then they tend to become tangled up in what’s seeping out from others. It’s not surprising I got a lot of headaches back then.

One person is noisily discordant, several make a dreadful din, and honestly, output from a crowd is mind-aching. I had to learn swiftly and I did. I taught myself how to automatically tune out, barrier-build, and compensated as best I could by observing and mimicking the reactions of others because the trickiest thing was knowing what I should be hearing and understanding as opposed to what I shouldn't, and seeking guidance often got me even deeper into hot water. Who knew that some questions were fine whilst others generated the sort of bafflement that told me I’d crossed an invisible and constantly moving line.

Luckily my family were on the paranoid side, and as they came to understand more about what I was and what I could do, paranoid proved politic. Actually, taking everything into account I think we all managed rather well, and it wasn’t really anybody’s fault that things took a turn for the dangerous before sliding into life-threatening. After all you have to learn to take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Autumn Queen Protocol *




  








TWIN STORIES OF TERROR FOR THE PANDEMIC ERA

After the outbreak of rampaging undead, two heroes with intertwined destinies take on both infected and uninfected! In Part One, humble middle-aged data scientist Mike Ballard and his cat Chloe are obligated to bring a haunted young girl to safety through highly infested lands. The danger is worse than they realize! In Part Two, elite soldier and transgender woman of color Cassandra Riven is compelled to take a mission into the heart of the infection and the web of lies around it. Cassandra and Mike each face twists of fate and the pressures of the modern world atop the mindless hordes bearing down on them. Do they have a chance? Can they save each other—and the world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Razormouth: A Novel of Blood in the Sea (Wild Ocean) *




  








Sharks are not the only predators in the ocean . . .

Seabrook and Aja, two recently engaged marine biologists, work in the deep Gulf Stream waters by the Bimini islands. They find a gigantic leatherback sea turtle bitten cleanly in half and suspect they are on the verge of discovering a fearsome new species. The sharpness of the teeth and astounding bite power of the unidentified animal are extraordinary, greater than all known apex predators.

Just as the couple’s work brings them closer to the truth, their research is halted by the appearance of a dead man on their dock and bloody footprints on the path to their house. Soon sicarios come looking for a missing man . . . and millions of dollars in stolen cash.

Seabrook and Aja are hunted by a monstrous drug lord who rules the Miami-Bahamas underworld, the sadistic Queen of Cocaine, Concha Dores.

The innocent scientists must use their wits, their knowledge of the ocean, and their love for each other to have any chance of survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*If the Broom Fits (Wicked Witches of Coventry Book 1) *




  








*It’s one thing to talk to your cat. It’s an entirely other thing when it answers you.*

*Newly revised and edited edition.*

Brighton Longfield is kinda bad at life. She’s divorced, childless, and she just got fired… again…

With dwindling savings and few prospects, she packs her possessions into a U-Haul and sets out for the little town of Coventry where she inherited a dilapidated old house from her Great Aunt “Mad” Maude Tuttlesmith.

Coventry is supposed to be a stop in the road for Brighton. The plan is to fix up the house, sell it, and then figure out what to do with her life.

You know what they say about the best-laid plans…

Coventry isn’t your typical small town. At one time, it was home to two powerful families of witches. But, the Skeenbauer and Tuttlesmith families couldn’t put their differences aside, and eventually, the feuding drove the Tuttlesmith witches out of town.

The matriarch of the Skeenbauer family isn’t pleased to have a descendant of the Tuttlesmith witches return. The thing is, the Tuttlesmiths stopped practicing magic when they left Coventry, and Brighton has no idea she’s a witch. She’s about to get a big surprise.

Oh, and there’s also a dead guy in an alley behind the diner. Brighton finds his body one night after stopping in for a stack of pancakes, and of course, the town’s hunky sheriff starts to give her the side eye. But, a lot of people wanted the victim dead, and that only complicates the investigation.

There’s a murderer on the loose in Coventry, and Brighton’s got to learn to harness her powers to avoid the killer’s snare.
If the Broom Fits is the first book in the Wicked Witches of Coventry cozy mystery series. It is a humorous and clean read with no swearing, violence, or adult content.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bennett Sisters Mysteries Volume 7 & 8: featuring Francie Bennett (Bennett Sisters Mysteries boxsets series Book 4) *




  








BLAME IT ON PARIS
When Francie Bennett, 4th in the line of lawyer/sisters, comes under serious allegations of wrongdoing at her law firm, she is mortified to learn she must take a leave of absence. Just a formality, they say, but she is sure this is the end of her reputation and her law career. Will she sit around her apartment and eat cheese, drink wine, and binge Netflix for weeks while hoping it gets worked out?

ZUT ALORS! NON! She is off to Paris on assignment by the mother of a student jailed for serious drug crimes in France. She stays with her sister Merle and her boyfriend, the debonair policier Pascal, in the Marais district while trying to navigate the murky waters of the French criminal system. Is the student an actual European drug kingpin? Or has he been framed by someone? He looks guilty as hell, but first impressions can be confusing, especially inside one of France's worst medieval prisons.

But wait-- a distraction from crime. A law school boyfriend that the flighty Francie kicked to the curb years before has surfaced. Instead of the boring lad she flicked away, Dylan Hardy is now sophisticated and suave-- and speaks perfect French from working in an international law firm. And he's single again, Merle discovers, eager to find her sister a real boyfriend after many rejects over the years.

IT'S SPRINGTIME IN PARIS-- or would be if the rain would ever stop. In between visiting the student in prison, gumshoeing about his University, and witnessing drug stings gone wrong, Francie longs to find blooming cherry trees that make Paris the magical place she imagines it is. Will Dylan's sudden re-appearance in her life be a good thing, or a repeat of her many romantic failures? Will she figure out what is going on with the drug dealer/student? Will she ever find her pink trees of legend?

A BOLT FROM THE BLUE

When Francie Bennett goes back to Paris to help untangle an old woman's estate at first she is confined to escorting the grumpy heir to fancy dinners. Not that she's complaining because... well, PARIS. She's up for more though, and the client turns out to be a a Frenchwoman who hates France she is intrigued to say the least.

When Axelle Fourcier left Paris behind after the student riots of 1968, she vowed never to go back. She despises Paris, for reasons she won't relate. She made a life for herself in America as a professor. But now a beloved aunt, age 104, has died and left her an inheritance to be shared with a cousin she never met. A fabulous Belle Époque apartment in Paris filled with pop art from the '50s and '60s is just the start of Axelle's discoveries in Paris. Wrangling with her slick cousin for the proceeds is distasteful but oh so French.

But the road to the inheritance is more than rough. The fancy Parisian apartment is broken into, a friend is murdered, and Axelle's fears that the French state is once again conspiring against her seem very plausible.

For Francie her simple role of companion to Axelle becomes much more as she tries to deal with her cranky client, her own new relationship with Dylan Hardy, plus his nine-year-old daughter. As the estate problems spin out of control they decamp to the Dordogne for help from sister Merle. Intrigue, romance, Paris and the Dordogne, and a soupçon of murder, wrapped in the legal and art world of France bring more than a few 'Bolts from the Blue' to the Bennett Sisters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sweet Masterpiece: A Sweet’s Sweets Bakery Mystery (Samantha Sweet Mysteries Book 1) *




  








USA Today bestselling author Connie Shelton introduces her most delightful cozy mystery series yet—with a little romance, a little magic and a whole lot of chocolate! With nearly 2 million books sold and downloaded in more than 110 countries, see what the fuss is all about! Samantha Sweet breaks into houses for a living. But when she encounters a dying woman in one such house and a backyard grave at another, handsome deputy Beau Cardwell shows up and—well, things get complicated.

A small mural painted inside a closet in the abandoned house provides clues and Sam is caught up in Beau’s investigation. A fortune in artwork, a bogus will, and a wooden box that seems to give Sam powers she never dreamed she possessed— it all adds up to a dynamic paranormal romantic mystery.

Then, there is all that chocolate! Sam's real goal in life is to use her elegant baking skills to open her own pastry shop, Sweet's Sweets. She's gaining quite the reputation as a baker with a magical touch, but a few obstacles stand in her way. Her grown daughter shows up on her doorstep—jobless and homeless; her bank account is at an all-time low; and trying to work from the tiny cramped kitchen in her home is becoming impossible. Somehow, Sam copes and she finds that her dreams might just have a chance of coming true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Origins: The Road To Power: A Leeds Crime Fiction Novel (The Target Series Book 1) *




  








*The world hasn’t been kind to him. He’s about to pay it back…*

Leeds, England, 1997. Lamont Jones is tired of being kicked around. Bullied at school and raised by a hateful aunt, he’ll do anything to prove he’s more than a victim. So when he catches the girl he loves with a drug dealer, the angry young man hardens his heart and goes into the illicit business himself.

Vying for control of the ever-changing streets, Lamont and his partner relish their rise through the criminal ranks. But when selling hardcore narcotics leads him into the center of a bloody battle for dominance, his thirst for respect could cost him everything.

Can Lamont make it to the top before he’s put six feet under?

Origins: The Road to Power is the pulse-pounding first book in The Target crime thriller series. If you like captivating antiheroes, terrifying shootouts, and gritty gangland wars, then you’ll love Ricky Black’s dark rollercoaster ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Chase Fulton Novels: The Opening Chase, The Broken Chase, and The Stronger Chase: Books 1 - 3*




  








When America demands a hero, Chase Fulton steps to the plate. Experience the excitement, intrigue, and edge-of-your-seat action as Chase Fulton, former collegiate baseball phenom turned covert operative, faces enemies unlike any you’ve ever read before. Not all enemies sleep outside our camps. Some of them wake up only inches away from the brave souls we entrust with our freedom and our future. Don’t miss the heart-stopping action of books 1-3 of The Chase Fulton Novels series.

Book #1: The Opening Chase: When collegiate baseball phenom Chase Fulton suffers a freak injury on the field that shatters his dreams of becoming a Major League catcher, his future looks bleak until he’s recruited into quasi-governmental covert operations, where his training as an assassin and covert intelligence operative launches him into a world fraught with danger, intrigue, and unexpected passion. As Chase navigates the Caribbean, he’s pursued by a beautiful Russian SVR officer who is trained and prepared to find, interrogate, and kill him if necessary. He learns exactly how deadly the realm of international espionage can be when duty and love collide.

Book #2: The Broken Chase When American covert operative Chase Fulton finds himself aboard a luxury mega-yacht off the Florida Keys with a dead Russian billionaire on deck and the beautiful SVR officer he loves standing over the body with a bloody knife in her hands, he believes his life could never become more complicated. But he is wrong. A vow to a mentor and beloved friend sends him on a tumultuous quest through the criminal underworld of South Florida to rescue an innocent young woman who represents not only Chase’s painful past, but also may be his only hope for psychological survival in the future. After suffering the agony of loss and ultimate betrayal, Chase learns that loyalty is a veil behind which deception, dishonor, and treason often lurk.

Book #3: The Stronger Chase After learning that he’d been the target of the most elaborate infiltration scheme by Russian intelligence since the Cold War, American covert operative and assassin, Chase Fulton, vows to coax the mastermind of the complex scheme out of the Kremlin and into the open, where he’ll exact his revenge. An unexpected encounter with a mysterious figure who claims to have known Chase’s father opens doors into a world Chase isn’t prepared to enter. From the high seas of the North Atlantic to the Shenandoah Valley outside Washington D.C., Chase must face the demons of his emotions, as well as the forces of evil determined to destroy him, as he resolves to become more focused, deadlier, and stronger than ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Tanner: Year One (A Tanner Series Book 1) *




  








From REMINGTON KANE, the author of the Young Guns Series
TANNER: YEAR ONE - A Tanner Series

Young Tanner Seven takes a contract on the leader of a militia group that had a deadly run-in with members of the New York mob. Joe Pullo joins Tanner as they hunt down the man and his followers. As he grows closer to his target, Tanner discovers that there’s more at stake than the fulfilling of a contract.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/13/22.

Amazon site is down right now. Will try again later.

Edit: Amazon back up. Will continue search and post later.

Currently Free:

*Deep Space Boogie Bundle: Warp Riders Books 1 & 2 *




  








When it hits the fan, you call in the best. Unfortunately for planet Earth, the best were busy.

Humanity had won the Great War, joining forces with a band of alien rebels to overcome their mutual enemy, a vicious race who had very nearly driven them to extinction. When the dust finally settled, humanity had survived, but only just. Teams of explorers were rapidly deployed to the distant reaches of the galaxy, hopeful they might discover peaceful new alien worlds to join their alliance.

But not all aliens were friendly. A fact made quite clear when a strange attack ship warped from the depths of space and assaulted them with no provocation. It seemed Earth had a new enemy to deal with, but they had no idea who these aggressors were or where they came from. With limited options, a rag-tag team was hastily formed to track them down. It wasn't perfect by any means, but it was their best hope. Or so they thought.

Murphy paid a visit, and a warp accident unexpectedly hurled them off course to distant reaches of the galaxy. The crew found themselves not only off the track of their enemies but utterly lost. But out in the darkest depths of space, it was looking like they were not alone.

A Bundle of Books 1 & 2 of the Warp Riders series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bubbles in Space: Complete Series (Books 1-5): Digital Edition *




  








Blade Runner meets The Fifth Element in this eccentric cyber-noir thriller series about a bleak world ravaged by corrupt leaders, mega-corporations, and crime lords… and the washed-up cyborg detective who might be the only one crazy enough to take them on.

#1 - Tropical Punch - The adventure begins when Bubbles Marlowe uncovers a disturbing secret that reveals the truth behind the cold-case death of an old colleague, a secret that someone will kill to keep...

#2 - Chew 'Em Up - Bubbles is being stalked by an army of unhinged fans and her best friend is on the run from deadly corporate head-hunters. The good news is, there is a cure for their unwanted fame. The bad news is, it might be fatal...

#3 - Pop 'Em One - High-tech, low-life? Bubbles must delve deep into the gritty underbelly of the city's meanest streets to save her ex-partner from the cruel hands of a mad megacorp scientist. But the corrupt heart of HoloCity's black market might be the cruelest discovery of all...

#4 - Spit 'Em Out - Revenge tears Bubbles from the only home she's known as she hunts down the killer she let get away. With the blood of his victims on her hands, she won't rest until she brings the monster to justice...

#5 - Cherry Bomb - An old enemy has left Bubbles a gift from beyond the grave. And it's a real killer...

Bubbles Marlowe, cyborg detective, struts her stuff in five thrilling back-to-back adventures in Bubbles in Space, the COMPLETE SERIES! Delve into the secrets of this gritty future world, and buckle up for a roller-coaster ride packed full of unusual characters, dark humour, and non-stop action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Surviving The Evacuation, Book 1: London *




  








*Would you survive the evacuation?*

The outbreak began in New York. Soon it had spread to the rest of the world. People were attacked, infected and they died. Then they came back. Nowhere is safe from the undead.

As anarchy and civil war took grip across the globe, Britain was quarantined. The press was nationalised. Martial law, curfews and rationing were implemented. It wasn’t enough. An evacuation was planned. The inland towns and cities of the UK would be evacuated to defensive enclaves being built around the coast, in the Scottish Highlands and in the Irish Republic.

Bill Wright broke his leg on the day of the outbreak. Unable to join the evacuation, he watched from his window as the streets filled with refugees, he watched as the streets emptied once more. He watched as they filled up again, this time with the undead.

He is trapped. He is alone. He is running out of food and water. He knows that to reach safety he will have to venture out into the wasteland that once was England. On that journey he will ultimately discover the horrific truth about the outbreak, a decades old conspiracy and his unwitting part in it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Surviving The Evacuation, Book 2: Wasteland *




  








*Nowhere is safe from the undead*

Billions died during the global civil war that followed the outbreak. Anarchy took grip. Chaos ruled. The world collapsed. In Britain, the evacuation failed. Nowhere was safe from the undead.

Four months after the outbreak Bill Wright has found safety in a ruined Abbey in southern England, but he is still alone. All he has for company are the files sent to him by his shadowy contact, Sholto. On those, he believes he has found the origins of the undead, and the vast conspiracy in which he discovers he played an unwitting part.

He needs answers, and knows the only place they will be found is at the facility that created the virus. As he journeys through the desolate ruins of a dead civilisation, he meets other survivors. He rescues some, is rescued by others, but ultimately discovers that zombies are not the most deadly threat in an undead wasteland. (76,000 words).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Surviving The Evacuation, Book 3: Family *




  








*Nations collapsed. The undead rose. Some people survived.*


Three months after escaping from London, Bill discovers the true extent of the global war that followed the outbreak. Most of the world has been destroyed, but there is a safe haven in a small village on the Irish coast.

When he is told of the sanctuary awaiting them, he also discovers that the scientist who created the virus escaped from New York. In order for any of them to ever truly be safe, Bill will have to head north to confront the man, discover the truth behind the outbreak and finally choose between his old family and his new one.

This is the third volume of his journal. (78,000 words). Please Note: This novel features characters who first appeared in the short story Zombies vs The Living Dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Loss: a novel of boats, bygones, and bad behavior *




  








*A cool November evening heats up when a 170 foot megayacht catches fire at the Fort Lauderdale boat show.

Left behind are a multi-million dollar crime scene, a dead body, and a lot of questions.*

Detective Adria Hill was tired of dressing up for prostitution stings, but complaining hadn’t gotten her anywhere. Not until she was forced to make a politically embarrassing arrest did her superiors decide that maybe this was a good time for a change.

Freshly reassigned to Homicide, and over the objections of her new captain, she is put on the high-profile case of the boat show fire. With no experience and no support from her co-workers, she has to deal with a lack of evidence, a sick mother, and a suspended Sheriff’s deputy who is pursuing his own special revenge fantasy. She eventually finds an ally in Luc, a fraud investigator sent by the French insurance company. Together, they work to unravel the mystery of the fire, the murder, and Adria’s own enigmatic family history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Why Me... (Last Words Series Book 1)*




  








Two years after his fiancée went missing on a business trip to Hollywood, FBI Agent Ethan Charles is ready to move on with his life. But when an unexpected tip on a similar cold case comes his way, his curiosity gets the best of him.

While in Los Angeles searching for clues, evidence of another murder that’s connected to the missing girl comes to light and takes Ethan in a new direction with an unexpected ally.

Since dropping her dream to become an LA cop like her father, Sarah Green hopes to land that one big story that will solve all of her financial problems and get her editors off her back. When her sister shows her a viral video of a young girl being murdered, she’s not convinced it’s the one. But when it catches the interest of Agent Charles, who is willing to let her shadow him, she realizes helping him just might be the advantage she needs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Other Nadia Bisset: A Jaw-Dropping Terrifying Thriller! (Trilogy of the Bisset Twins Book 1) *




  








Identical Twins.
A Trusting Mother.
A Stolen Child.

Nadia and Lydia Bisset are identical mirror twins, beautiful, ethereal little girls that make people stop and stare. Carla, their young mother, is exhausted, trudging through endless days of caring for her daughters with little help from her husband, often away on long business trips. At twenty-four, Carla feels like her life has ended before it has even begun.

When a new and helpful neighbor, moves next door, the two women become fast friends, spending every day together for two weeks until Carla awakens one afternoon from a drug-induced sleep to find one of her twins, Lydia, and the new neighbor have disappeared.

Years go by and Lydia remains missing. Meanwhile, Nadia is growing into a bright, sweet, talented child, yet beneath the surface of her sunny disposition lurks a cold and calculating mind. Forced to reckon with Nadia’s growing psychopathy, Carla puts her daughter into therapy only to have her fragile hopes shattered in a single moment of truth. What Carla discovers will blow her world wide open and nothing will ever be the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*State of Emergency (A Jack Emery Thriller—Book 2) *




  








What is the true cost of security?

Amid a wave of unprecedented terrorist attacks on American soil, a panicked president declares a state of emergency and hands over control to the Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA).

As FEMA oversteps the mark and totalitarianism descends across the country, investigative journalist Jack Emery knows he has to act.

Facing weekly terrorist attacks and FEMA atrocities, Jack struggles to stop the madness. But this time, he’s on the wrong side of the law and fighting the government he’s trying to save.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wicked Blood: A Nation Under Attack (Sam Wick Universe Book 7) *




  








*America is under attack and the world’s most powerful nation isn’t the least bit ready for it.
Can Sam Wick save his motherland?*

Sam Wick. Task Force 77's best. Master Extractor. Perfect Assassin. Where the government cannot and will not go, he will.

Task Force-77 (TF-77) is a black ops team of NSA and the US Military. This is the team, the U.S. government calls when it needs to get people out of the most dangerous places on earth.

A juggernaut of espionage & action. Scroll up to get it on your devices NOW!

If you like Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan, Ted Bell's Alex Hawke, Lee Child's Jack Reacher, Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp, WEB Griffin's Killer McCoy, Stephen Hunter's Bob Lee Swagger, and Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne, you will love Sam Wick.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/13/22.

Currently Free.

*The Berlin Airlift: The Cold War's most remarkable operation *




  








It has been 70 years since the ‘Iron Curtain’ was drawn around the Western-occupied sectors of Berlin by the Soviet Union.

Having occupied Berlin three years earlier, Russian forces managed to enforce a blockade on the city in June 1948, preventing the Western Allies access by road, rail or canal. Effectively condemning the people of Berlin to starve, Russia refused to lift the blockade until the Deutsche Mark was withdrawn from West Berlin.

Forced to find another way to deliver supplies to the trapped citizens, the Western Allies began one of the most remarkable operations in history: the Berlin Airlift. Bravely flying over the beleaguered city to drop in nearly 13,000 tons of food and fuel every day, the Royal Air Force, the United States Air Force and other nations faced a dangerous mission. In saving thousands of innocent civilians from starvation and death, 70 members of the aircrew gave their own lives – a sacrifice the Berliners have never forgotten.

In this stunning recreation by RAFVR Squadron Leader and veteran author Robert Jackson, the fifteen months between the start of the blockade and the fall of the Iron Curtain are recounted with vivid detail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/14/22.

Currently Free.

*Time Traders *




  








DRAFTED INTO THE ARMY OF TIME

Intelligence agents have uncovered something which seems beyond belief, but the evidence is incontrovertible: the USA's greatest adversary on the world stage is sending its agents back through time! And someone or something unknown to our history is presenting them with technologies—and weapons—far beyond our most advanced science. We have only one option: create time-transfer technology ourselves, find the opposition's ancient source . . . and take it down.

When small-time criminal Ross Murdock and Apache rancher Travis Fox stumble separately onto America's secret time travel project, Operation Retrograde, they are faced with a challenge greater than either could have imagined possible. Their mere presence means that they know too much to go free. But Murdock and Fox have a thirst for adventure, and Operation Retrograde offers that in spades.

Both men will become time agents, finding reserves of inner heroism they had never expected. Their journeys will take the battle to the enemy, from ancient Britain to prehistoric America, and finally to the farthest reaches of interstellar space. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dexter & Sinister: Detecting Agents (A STEAMPUNK MURDER MYSTERY) (The Hammersmyth Tales Book 1)*




  








John Sinister is not having a good week.

Hired to look into some shady goings on at the airship factory, his investigation has barely begun before people start dying. Soon he's on the wrong side of some fairly unpleasant people, and that's before he meets Dexter, the world's only walking, talking, mechanical cat. That's when things get complicated.

With secret societies, arrogant aristocrats, and criminal chocolatiers to contend with, John and Dexter will have to keep their wits about them if they're going to come out of this alive. And if John happens to fall in love with his employer's daughter along the way, well nobody said catching a killer was going to be easy now did they?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Eenie, Meenie (Horror Stories from Denmark Book 2) *




  








Johnny is a criminal. He has been locked up before - but never in a place quite like this. Now he wonders if he will ever make it through to his release date - alive...

EENIE, MEENIE is a 15,000 word thriller novella from Willow Rose, author of the International Bestselling horror-series starring the Danish reporter Rebekka Franck. It is not for the faint at heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Dead Husband Jessica Huntington Desert Cities Mystery #1 *




  








Jessica Huntington is a wealthy attorney whose life has been upended. She moves back to her childhood home near Palm Springs to reassess her life. When a close friend's husband is murdered, she asks Jessica for help in solving the crime. Along with a close-knit group of friends affectionately named the Cat Pack, Jessica is soon on the trail of scoundrels in pantyhose, stilettos, Bruno Maglis, and Armani suits. Even in a desert paradise, life is full of surprises.

USA Today and Wall Street Journal bestselling author, Anna Celeste Burke, brings you an unconventional sleuth hot on the heels of high-living lowlifes in the Jessica Huntington Desert Cities Mystery Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Dead Mother (Jessica Huntington Desert Cities Mystery Series Book 4)*




  








When the body of a prominent member of the Palm Desert community is found dead on the side of the road, Jessica and the Cat Pack are determined to figure out who killed her. There are plenty of well-heeled heels to choose from among the suspects. The murderous motives include love, lust, lucre, and loathing.

USA Today and Wall Street Journal bestselling author, Anna Celeste Burke, brings you an unconventional sleuth hot on the heels of high-living lowlifes in the Jessica Huntington Desert Cities Mystery Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Three Degrees of Death: A Colby Tate Mystery (The Colby Tate Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Sheriff Colby Tate's Granny Durbin always said bad news comes in threes. When the wire mesh house of the town's eccentric squirrel whisperer, Fits Loony, is destroyed by zealots, Tate holds his breath, awaiting calamities Two and Three. But nothing can prepare him for how dramatically the other two disasters will change his life and the life of those in quiet Crayton, Missouri.

The attack on Fits' cage home, a wrongful death lawsuit, and the mysterious disappearance of two local teens during a school trip to Scotland draw Tate into the murky world of the dark web, secret erotic rituals, and deadly cults. And they bring answers to a mysterious prophecy by the Webber Sisters, the Old Women of the Mountain, who read the tea leaves in their backwoods retreat in the Ozarks hills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Florida Panhandle Mystery Series*




  








WHAT HAPPENS IN FLORIDA…

…could only happen in Florida. St. Elmo, specifically. Just like in the 50s, it’s still the kind of place where a date might be a picnic of tuna sandwiches, and the sheriff the son of an old friend. In the hands of mystery author Michaela Thompson, St. Elmo comes alive with a smattering of “only in Florida” puzzlers: a bootleg war in a hurricane, sunken treasure by a trailer park, a handful of illicit love affairs fraught with seaside small town gossip. As vibrant as their Florida Panhandle backdrop, this series is made up of traditional mysteries notable for the kind of delicately-crafted writing that’ll remind you of Golden Age British yarns, now bundled in a single box set.



HURRICANE SEASON
The 1950s fairly leap off the page in this classic cozy mystery set in northern Florida in the Eisenhower era, complete with Johnny Ray on the jukebox and a Womanless Wedding—this one interrupted by an explosion at a moonshine still. Lily Trulock, owner of Trulock’s Grocery & Marine Supply, leads a pretty quiet life until a stranger comes to town. The new guy’s not what he appears, but then, some of St. Elmo’s residents aren’t either.

RIPTIDE
As intricate as a fisherman’s net, Riptide fairly writhes with sinister delights—family secrets, family feuds, lost family fortunes, betrayals, puzzles, sunken treasure… and murder, of course. With a bit of illicit romance and treachery thrown in for seasoning. This rife atmosphere swirls around New york artist Isabel Anders, who’s summoned home to tiny St. Elmo, Florida to deal with an emergency: the aunt who raised her has been brutally—and mysteriously—injured.

HEAT LIGHTNING
In all the years of their marriage, Clara Trent’s husband failed to mention his involvement in a murder—and now he’s not only dead himself, but accused of committing it. When St. Elmo sheriff’s investigator Aaron Malone re-opens the 40-year-old cold case, Ronan Trent’s named—posthumously—as the killer of his previous lover, a vivacious blonde with a jealous husband. Clara’s discovery of sensuous drawings of the woman, unlike any of her husband’s other work, reveals a carefully concealed obsession.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Little Lost Secrets (Georgiana Germaine Book 2) *




  








From New York Times Bestselling Author Cheryl Bradshaw comes book two in her exciting new mystery series.

When a dead body is found in the walls during a home renovation, detective Georgiana Germaine gets swept into a cold case murder. Whose body lies within the walls of the house and what ties does it have to the death of Georgiana's father more than three decades earlier?

Love mysteries with a surprising twist? Little Lost Secrets will hook you from the first page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Good Neighbors: A Domestic Thriller*




  








Secrets, Infidelity & Murder

Gemma lives a sequestered life in a luxury LA villa with her close friends.

The four families have formed a tight social bubble during the pandemic, battling boredom and stagnation with weekly boozy gatherings. On one such occasion, an ugly secret comes to light.

When Gemma is caught in the act with her friend’s husband, she realizes she could lose everything she holds dear.

But it’s the newest neighbor, Stephanie, and Stephanie’s beguiling daughter, Lola, who might be hiding the biggest secret of all.

During an explosive two weeks, Gemma and her friends are forced to examine themselves and their relationships. Will their bonds survive the dark revelations that surface?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fresh Doubt: An International FBI Thriller (Ingrid Skyberg Book 1) *




  








With her judgment clouded by events from the past, can this tenacious FBI agent make it out of a murder investigation alive?

London. Ingrid Skyberg is eager to make her mark. Newly assigned as the FBI’s liaison with the Metropolitan Police, the brilliant young agent can’t wait to hunt down the truth, no matter what. But when she’s called to a homicide, old wounds resurface as she confronts an American college girl’s blood-spattered corpse.

The local cops callously suspect the victim’s grieving roommate, but Ingrid thinks they’ve picked on an easy target and vows to protect the vulnerable young woman. When the determined investigator digs up links to campus suicides and illegal drug use, her drive to deliver justice pits her against a cunning killer.

In a risky game of cat-and-mouse, will this resourceful outsider become the victor… or the real killer's next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Soldiers of Freedom: The WWII Story of Patton's Panthers and the Edelweiss Pirates (World War Two Series Book 5) *




  








Winner American Fiction Best Book Awards and Readers' Favorite Book Awards

SOLDIERS OF FREEDOM is the true story of the 1944-1945 War in Western Europe and the final Allied struggle to conquer Nazi Germany. The story is told through the eyes of William McBurney, a tank gunner in the 761st Tank Battalion, the first African-American tank unit in U.S. history; dynamic General George S. Patton, Jr., commander of the U.S. Third Army; and Angela Lange, a sixteen-year-old German resistance fighter with the anti-Nazi Edelweiss Pirates in Cologne. While Patton's forces liberate France and Belgium, fight in the grueling Battle of the Bulge, and cross the Rhine to conquer Germany, U.S. tanker William McBurney and his Black Panthers must fight two wars at once: one against the German army, the other against the racism of their fellow white soldiers. Meanwhile, as the Allies drive into Germany, Edelweiss Pirate Angela Lange must survive the Allied bombing of Cologne while she engages in fierce resistance against the Hitler Youth and Nazis and is hunted down by the Gestapo.

Fans of Beneath A Scarlet Sky, Adam Makos's Spearhead and A Higher Call, and the WWII novels of Ken Follett (Winter of the World, Jackdaws, Eye of the Needle) will enjoy the real-life heroism of the 761st Black Panthers and legendary Patton to liberate Europe, and the Edelweiss Pirates to combat Nazism, in this historically accurate tale of the final epic struggle in WWII Western Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*1945: The World We Fought For (The Second World War Book 2) *




  








1945, the year in which the Second World War ended, was also the year in which our modern world began to take shape.

But as the year opened, nothing was clear except that men were still fighting, on both sides, for what they thought was worth fighting for. Informed opinion in Washington thought it might take two or three years to defeat Japan. Hundreds of civilians were still being killed by V-bombs every month in Britain.

By telling the story of the year as it unfolded, from contemporary newspapers and broadcasts, Robert Kee has given back to the historic events of that year the intensity, excitement and anxiety with which they were viewed at the time, while illuminating their interest for us today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/14/22.

Currently Free.

*South From Corregidor *




  








"The war is teaching us that heroes are likely to be simple men, and self-effacing. When, after much questioning, you get them to discuss their part in it, they do it without vainglory or mock modesty, quietly and matter-of-factly. It is only afterward, when you have had time to think about the stories they tell, that those stories take on epic proportions.

Lieutenant Commander Morrill is like that. He has a quick mind, is pleasant company and more than a little shy. Yet there are times when you see in his face a hint of the qualities which brought him through the fiery furnace of Cavite and the slowly closing steel trap that was Bataan and Corregidor, and in the end carried seventeen men of the mine sweeper Quail through thirty-one days in a thirty-six-foot boat navigating Jap-infested seas..."
Pete Martin


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Silversion (Wood Cow Chronicles Book 3) *




  







Unleashing dragons on the slavers at Tilk Duraow was the easy part. Now Helga and her comrades must confront foes far more powerful than ever before, as their rebellion succeeds in penetrating to the very heart of the High One’s evil order. As the oddball rebels struggle to deal with the unfolding results of their success, they discover that the path forward runs through a mysterious new city—Silverpreen—with its own hideous brand of tyranny.

Facing unimaginable dangers, including a hate-filled enemy who controls a weapon of mass destruction, mind-bending challenges hit them time and again on their way to a final confrontation with the High One. As threats to the High One’s rule mount, a secret plot by some of his closest advisors is revealed to further undermine him for their own purposes. Code named Silversion, this unexpected development puts the High One in a desperate position, squeezed between opposing forces. In a climactic confrontation, the High One faces an ultimatum: either go into exile or face the greatest and most unusual attack force he’s ever seen. His choice will alter the destiny, not just of his own realm, but of far-flung lands across the planet.

Mind-blowing new worlds, sophisticated storytelling, never-quit action, and characters that will long stick in readers’ minds, make this an epic tale for all ages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Crimson Deathbringer: An Epic Space Opera/Alien Invasion Adventure (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 1) *




  








When Earth gets embroiled in the middle of an intergalactic war, humanity's only hope for survival rests with a rag-tag team of unlikely heroes which includes an ace fighter pilot, a stuntwoman, a super-assassin, and an alien prankster.

Jim, a wise-cracking, OCD-suffering fighter pilot, is about to propose to his girlfriend when his friend Kurt surprises them by showing up at his house, wounded and covered in blood. This is just the beginning of Jim's woes because soon after his life is thrown into a galactic conflict that threatens the very existence of the human race.

Can our heroes save humanity from the wrath of a galaxy-conquering alien fleet?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Apache Dawn: Book I of the Wildfire Saga *




  








Chad Huntley--The Source--is the world's most wanted man.

He'd done his part during the Great Pandemic to help defeat the deadliest threat to face mankind in modern history. At last he can live his life, alone and on his terms. He finally has a chance at peace.

But just when things return to normal after a decade of chaos, the devastating virus returns--this time as a weapon. The unique properties of Chad's blood provide the tools needed to craft a cure but not everyone wants the plague stopped. A team of Army Rangers is sent to retrieve and defend The Source at all costs and Chad finds himself in the crossfire. He may be the last best hope for mankind, but only as long as he can stay alive.

The sacrifices made to secure The Source will be in vain if the scientist who spearheaded the original effort to stop The Pandemic can't be found. The invasion of America has begun and foreign soldiers are willing to tear the country apart to find him. Cooper Braaten's Navy SEALs race to secure the virologist and his critical research but it will take all their skills and more than a little luck to succeed when Apache Dawn is declared.

Apache Dawn is a high octane military thriller for fans of post-apocalyptic action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Born Reckless (Blood Rose Nights Book 1) *




  








“You can’t turn someone into a vampire, at least not the kind we are. You have to be born this way.”

I thought I was being noble when I put myself between my best friend and the switchblade of a mugger. Turns out Elena could have split the guy in half with her bare hands, and she did while I bled out on the sidewalk.

It should have been game over, but I woke up with newfound strength and a terrifying craving for that sweet, sweet smelling liquid pumping through your veins. Too bad my first taste ended a woman’s life and gained me an enemy who swears to make me pay.

Enter Mason Godfrey, Elena’s brother. He’s given me an ultimatum. Go back to my life, back to my medical residency, and most likely be hunted down—or come away with them to Chicago and start over. The golden, still-human prince of the city is impossible to resist. Despite the herd of eligible and eager bachelorettes who would rather see me dead than on his arm, his eyes keep lingering on me. Neither of us has forgotten that one magical night we had, right before my first life ended. Where does this lead, now that I’m a vampire and he isn’t?

They say Chicago is a safe haven for our kind, but it is nothing like I expected. This new life is filled with luxury and money. There are galas and vampire night clubs, enchanted tattoos, and a council of powerful immortals. But I must never forget. Despite this glamorous second chance at life, I’m still being hunted. And time is ticking until I make a reckless move. Because it’s what I do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*All Too Familiar: A Collection of Paranormal Cozy Mysteries *




  








Take a crime-filled tour of the paranormal with this collection of all-new stories of familiars, felonies, and flimsy alibies in this limited-edition cozy mystery anthology.

From hexed rats to talking cats to mated ravens and magical havens, All too Familiar is brimming with mystery and mayhem. Each story is set in the author's own world, offering readers the opportunity to explore new neighborhoods, meet likely suspects, and solve page-turning mysteries.

In Jane Hinchey's exclusive story, "Fur the Hex of It," undercover SIA operative and witch Holly Day is hiding out in Gravestone, Texas. She hasn't even unpacked before her rat familiar unearths a human bone in her backyard.

In Belinda White's fun (no murder) mystery set in the Gemstone Coven universe, Ruby Ravenswind is up to her eyeballs in trouble, as usual. As if trying to raise two very special Yorkie-mix pups wasn't bad enough, now she has to deal with a backyard prowler!

And in Paula Lester's first in a new series, "Impurrfect Magic," Ivy Patterson has returned to her sleepy hometown, and things are going great. That is, until a dead body, a know-it-all kitten, and a black magic side hustle fall squarely into her lap.

With additional stories from Polly Holmes, Christine Bernard, Kelly Ethan, Maggie Mundy, and Susanne Becker, All too Familiar is teeming with bubbling cauldrons, furry—and not so furry—familiars, and cases waiting to be cracked. Grab your copy of this limited-edition collection today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Page of Murder (A Seabreeze Bookshop Cozy Mystery Book 1)*




  








A sleepy seaside town in Massachusetts. A quaint bookshop. And a murder.

Returning to Somerset Harbor, Rue Collier looks after her gran’s bookstore while she’s kicking off her retirement with a dream trip to Paris. As Rue settles in, she reunites with old friends and is excited to start a new chapter in her life.

But not long after she rings up her first customer, the town is in an uproar over the murder of a local bakery owner. It doesn’t take long until Rue finds herself smack dab in the middle of a murder investigation that threatens to upend life in her new home.

Will Rue unmask the killer before it’s too late? Or will she unwittingly become their next victim?

This fun-filled and clean bookshop cozy mystery will have you guessing until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nailed (A Ron Ketchum Mystery Book 1) *




  








Ron Ketchum saw his share of the dark side of life as a cop in Los Angeles. Then he left L.A. to become the chief of police in the Sierra Nevada resort town of Goldstrike. One sunny morning in the mountains, though, he comes upon a crime unlike anything he’s ever seen before.

He finds the body of an African American man nailed to a tree.

The victim is a highly respected minister, and his father is the nationally known televangelist Jimmy Thunder. Ron, on the other hand, has described himself in court as a recovering bigot.

Goldstrike’s mayor for life and movie icon, Clay Steadman, wants Ron to catch the killer fast. Adding to the pressure, the victim’s grandmother comes to town. She tells the media mob that has descended on Goldstrike that God will curse the town until the killer is caught.

That’s when a rogue mountain lion begins attacking people. At first, the attacks happen on the wilderness outskirts of Goldstrike. Then the predator moves into town, leaping a fence into a family’s backyard. Finally, it turns the tables on one of the hunters sent out to bring it down.

Looking for a killer, hunting a lion and defending his own integrity — makes being a cop in L.A. seem like the good old days.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mainely Power (A Goff Langdon Mainely Mystery Book 1) *




  








Was Harold Dumphy killed to cover up something at the nuclear power plant where he was the head of security?

This is what Harold’s widow asks Goff Langdon, private detective, to find out. Langdon is a laid back, slacker detective, happy with his work, friends, and way of life in the town of Brunswick, Maine. To compliment his income in small town Maine’s scarce private detective market, Langdon also owns and operates a mystery bookstore named after his trusted companion, Coffee Dog.

Does Langdon stand a chance against corrupt cops, crooked politicians, greedy millionaires, radical environmentalists, and a deadly assassin named Shakespeare?

With the help of Bart, the bear of a cop; Jimmy 4 by Four, the hippie lawyer; the immigrants Jewell and Richam; and his true desire and employee, Chabal—Langdon sets out to do just that. And then he is framed for not one, but two murders, and events become very complicated.

Follow Langdon and his band of friends as they attempt to untangle the web of intrigue and return Brunswick to “the way life should be.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Burnout (Jessie Black Legal Thrillers Book 1) *




  








A lawyer's breakdown could set a killer free.

Years ago, Assistant DA Jessie Black's successful prosecution of Frank Ramsey—a serial killer known as the Family Man—put her on a path to stardom at the Philadelphia District Attorney's Office. But now an ineffective assistance of counsel claim threatens to overturn the verdict.

The claim alleges that Ramsey did not receive a fair trial because of his lawyer, a public defender named Jack Ackerman. Jack, an excellent lawyer, committed himself to a mental institution days after the trial. No one knows why.

Now Jessie must return to the courtroom to face the killer and his new lawyers—a dream team of high-powered attorneys with mysterious motives for taking his case. Unless Jessie can stop them, they will overturn the verdict, destroy a good man's legal career, and put a vicious killer back on the street.

Jessie's only chance to keep Ramsey in prison is to defend his defense attorney and prove Jack's sanity. And to do that, she's going to need to find out what really happened at that trial.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/16/22.

Currently Free.

*Lucky Universe: Lucky's Marines | Book One *




  








Like Starship Troopers on crack! -Goodreads reviewer

Ambushed behind enemy lines and left for dead along with a handful of privates so green they actually respect his authority, Lance Cpl. Lucky Lee Savage has to master his inner demons, manage the ambitions of his foul-mouthed AI, and figure out what is tearing a hole in the fabric of space-time before everything goes tits up.

Lucky wouldn’t bet on the universe.

One thing he will bet on: Somewhere, somehow, somebody is going to pay for all this. And he is going to be right there to pull the trigger.

If you like Aliens and Firefly, you'll LOVE this funny, gritty, and endlessly entertaining series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lucky Legacy: Lucky's Marines | Book Two *




  








*They saved the day. Now, there's hell to pay.*

A dark evil has risen from the ashes, and once again mankind’s only hope is Lucky Savage, a Marine with no hope for mankind. And an itchy trigger finger.

Stopping an invading alien horde was one thing, but now Lucky & Co. face something far worse: Notoriety. As alien races arrive and the dynamic of the universe shifts, the original conspirators among mankind’s ranks prepare to turn the tide of change back in their favor. And they have everything they need right inside Lucky’s head.

Little do they know that there is something far more sinister riding shotgun in Lucky's fractured mind: An ancient evil that will stop at nothing to cleanse the universe of all living things.

Gritty. Fast-Paced. Addictive. You'll love this high-octane military sci-fi because it's the love child of "Starship Troopers" and "Jason Bourne."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lucky Empire: Lucky's Marines | Book Three *




  








*Mankind's luck has run out...*

As humanity rushes toward universal slaughter, the last Marine standing in the way of extinction is the least qualified one around — just ask him.

With the conspiracy now fully in power, Lucky & crew have turned into fugitives within the Empire. As an ancient enemy closes in on humankind, one last, desperate gamble is their only chance at survival — if it isn't too late already. Luck may not be on their side this time.

Lucky's Marines are at their over-the-top finest in this third outing, reveling in salty language, violent outbursts, and lucky escapes – even if their fearless leader would rather be dead already.

Gritty. Fast-Paced. Addictive. You'll love this high-octane military sci-fi because it's the love child of "Starship Troopers" and "Jason Bourne."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lucky Forever: Lucky's Marines | Book Four *




  








*Payback is a bitch.*

Mankind has endured two waves of alien invasions and isn't waiting for a third.

But when humanity's great invasion turns into a calamitous disaster, it falls to Sergeant Lucky Lee Savage and his hand-picked team of warriors to lead the stranded human forces through a strange and treacherous universe bristling with hostility at every turn.

With the help of his overworked AI, a ghost from his past, and a demon that won't leave him alone, Lucky is determined to see out his mission, even if it means leaving a bloody trail of destruction in his wake. Especially if it means leaving a bloody trail of destruction in his wake.

Luck might not be on his side. But mayhem is never far away.

Gritty. Fast-Paced. Addictive. You'll love this high-octane military sci-fi because it's the love child of "Starship Troopers" and "Jason Bourne."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mountain Of Fangs *




  








*A brimming sense of despair. A hotbed of horrific beasts. Who will survive the hellstorm?*

Frazier Mountain, California. Kevin Murphy can’t seem to catch a break. Fleeing to an imposing pine-forested peak after a series of Hollywood fiascos, the beaten-down writer fears the gorgeous woman on his arm won’t stick around if he doesn’t find success soon. But their idyllic cabin in the woods becomes a house of horrors when he discovers the area is secretly a haven for disturbing creatures and deadly vampires.

Desperate to show he’s strong, Kevin and his girlfriend rush to assemble a monster-fighting force. But all his efforts might be for naught in the face of their maniac neighbor’s plan to use a legendary spellbook to unleash all-out annihilation.

Can the troubled wordsmith rebuff a bloody invasion without becoming fiend fodder?

Mountain Of Fangs is the pulse-throttling first book in the Mountain Of Fangs horror series. If you like creepy locales, inhuman threats, and the clash of swords and gunfire, then you’ll love Carlo Hart’s uneasy climb.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of the Sleeping Harpy: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







After losing their five-month-old child to SIDS, Damien and Sophia struggle to keep their marriage from falling apart. But when Damien’s estranged grandfather suddenly passes, naming Damien heir to the private estate, Damien sees it as an opportunity for the couple to escape the empty crib at home. Upon their arrival to Loray Island, Damien uncovers horrifying family secrets his late grandfather had wanted to remain buried.

Suddenly, the island Damien believed was the answer to his prayers quickly transforms into the subject of his nightmares.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blind Fish Don't Talk: A Julia Fairchild Mystery *




  








An experienced diver is found dead. Discovering the truth means endangering her own life.

Dr. Julia Fairchild's plans for a relaxing stress-free vacation on the island of St. Maarten turn dangerous when she resists the assumption that the death was accidental. Will she discover the truth without ending up dead herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cupcakes, Diaries, and Rotten Inquiries (An Annie Graceland Cozy Mystery Book 2) *




  








*Annie Graceland: Cheesehead. Unwed. Hi-LAR-ious baker who talks to 'The Dead!'*

“So much fun! …Ghost Whisperer with Stephanie Plum’s crazy world!” Wendy Luvs2Read

LOL, feel-good ANNIE GRACELAND mysteries can be read as STAND ALONES.

__

My old college boyfriend Mack ‘the man’ McManus sent me a ‘Friend’ request. I should have said ‘No’ but he gave me a sob story, I’m a wuss, and I said, ‘Yes.’ Big. Mistake.

Mack travels to L.A. for a car show. He shows up at my work uninvited. He wants me to “show him the town.” I can’t shake him. Ew. But someone shakes him – someone runs him over in their car. 

Now the neediest ghost in the world has moved in with me. I need to find his murderer and and send him to the Light before my mother arrives in town for Thanksgiving. She didn't like him all that much when he was alive and that's not going to change now that he's dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dune House Cozy Mystery Box Set: Books 13 - 16 (Dune House Cozy Mystery Boxed Set Book 4) *




  








A heartwarming cozy mystery series with endearing friendships, puzzling mysteries, and a little romance. This box set includes books 13 - 16 in the bestselling Dune House Cozy Mystery Series.

When Suzie inherits a grand, old house on the beach, she together with her best-friend, Mary, go to see the dilapidated structure. With Suzie looking for a new challenge and Mary’s impending divorce, the friends decide to refurbish the old house back into its former glory as a majestic B&B. What started off as a few days away turns into a new beginning. In their fifties the two friends never expected the exciting adventures their decision would lead to. They love life in the beautiful beachside setting, filled with fun, new romances and a bit of sleuthing.


This box set includes:

Racing and Robberies
Athletes and Alibis
Manuscripts and Deadly Motives
Pelicans, Piers and Poison


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Redemption *




  








Do you really trust your husband?

That’s what I had to decide. I had it all. At least that’s what people told me. Beauty, brains, and a rich husband. I deserved it too. My fiancé had cheated on me with my best friend. But I won in the end, or at least I thought I had.

Until Christmas of 1999. My ex-fiancé, Danny, showed up at my parents’ house, wanting to talk to my father. Danny’s a police officer, and my father’s a retired officer. A six-year-old girl had disappeared without a trace, resembling a case my father had worked on years earlier.

My parents still loved Danny. The gregarious local cop. A man’s man with manners. What’s not to love? My introverted and awkward husband, Jason, couldn’t compete. My parents weren’t impressed by his money. Jason’s job in finance was too abstract. He made money from other people’s money, like a banker or a loan shark.

I think this made it easier for my family to blame Jason. They were right to blame him. He was alone with her. It was his DNA. It was an impossible choice for me though. My family or my husband. I suppose we all made our choices. We were never the same after that. We all suffered from his terrible crime.

Twenty years later, I had a happy life and a happy family. I wanted to forget the past, but it all came back, forcing me to choose all over again. This time we couldn’t bury the secrets. Jason. Danny. My parents. My daughter. All those missing girls.

Never in a million years could I have seen it coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Buck Fever (Blanco County Mysteries Book 1) *




  







"Thanks to Ben Rehder, Texas now has its own Hiaasen. Don't miss it."—Tim Dorsey, author of the Serge Storms mysteries.

Buck Fever: It's the week before deer hunting season, as close to a statewide holiday as you get in Texas, and the locals are getting restless. Game Warden John Marlin has his hands full with poaching complaints coming in faster than he can write out-of-season tickets. Then a call of a different sort comes in. 

A man dressed up in some sort of deer costume has been shot at the Circle S ranch, and witnesses are reporting a massive wild-eyed buck prancing about the pasture in a lovesick frenzy. Marlin's seen a lot in his years, but this is wilder than he could have imagined: the man in the deer suit is a good friend, and the whacked-out whitetail isn't exactly a stranger either. It's the beginning of a mad, frantic weekend in Blanco County, one that will see a few more men shot, an invasion by Colombians with more than hunting on their minds, and damn near the end of Marlin's life. 

Ben Rehder serves it all up with a huge helping of humor in this debut comic mystery that will firmly establish him as the funniest crime writer in Texas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lethal (Small Town Secrets: Sins Book 1) *




  








A PRISON WEDDING
Psychology professor Risa Madsen was too late to stop her little sister from marrying incarcerated serial killer Ed Dryden. But it wasn’t until he escaped, and took sister Nikki with him, that the horror really began…


A PROMISE BROKEN
Years ago, FBI profiler Trent Burnell gave up a life with Risa to focus on stopping psychopaths. Now a killer Trent helped convict is stalking Risa and terrorizing her sister, and it’s up to Trent to take him out. But he can’t do it alone...

From nationally bestselling and award-winning romantic suspense author, Ann Voss Peterson, comes the first in a series exploring the world surrounding her popular character Police Chief Val Ryker (Pushed Too Far, Burned Too Hot, Dead Too Soon).

A young woman searching for love.
A sister hoping for a second chance.
A FBI agent who’s seen it all before.
A sadistic killer bent on revenge.

LETHAL
by Ann Voss Peterson
Love, sex, revenge, murder... welcome to Lake Loyal, Wisconsin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Max Damage (Jason Maxfield Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*A FORMER FBI AGENT IS DENIED PAROLE AND ON HIS WAY BACK TO PRISON.*

Former Fed Jason Maxfield is seven years into a ten-year prison sentence. With his hopes of an early release dashed by the parole board, he resigns himself to serving his sentence.

But his day is about to get much worse.

*HIS PRISON TRANSPORT IS STORMED BY ARMED MEN WHO THREATEN HIS FAMILY.*

Armed men storm the bus. Jason’s old adversary leads them. He threatens Jason’s ex-wife before knocking him unconscious. Not only that, but the daughter whose name he doesn’t even know is also at risk.

Jason regains consciousness and realizes his choice is simple: he can return to prison or he can use the key his enemy left lying within reach to free himself.

*HE HAS NO CHOICE BUT TO RUN.*

He takes the second option, desperate to get to his ex-wife and daughter before his sinister adversary can find them.

Can Jason do the impossible?

What price is he willing to pay?

Buy your copy today to find out!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kathmandu (Leo & Allissa International Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*You visit a restaurant in a far-away city, only to find you’re on the menu.*

When young backpackers go missing on the trail through Nepal, no one bats an eyelid. After-all, high in the Himalayan mountains, Kathmandu’s a haven for those who want to “get lost.”

Back in England, Leo’s down on his luck. He’s jobless, crippled by anxiety and obsessed with an ex-girlfriend he hasn’t seen in years. Asked to track down a wealthy politician’s daughter in Kathmandu, Leo thinks his fortunes are on the turn.

Escaped from her family and travelling the world, all Allissa wants is to be left alone. Running a hostel for the victims of people traffickers, she hopes the surrounding mountains will keep the world away.

In a bid to prove himself, Leo sets off on a twisting train through Kathmandu’s labyrinthine streets. But, when the investigation leads to a sinister backstreet restaurant and a storm makes escape impossible, he may have bitten off more than he can chew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Churchill's Rogue: The Rogues Trilogy Part 1 *




  







December 1937. Winston Churchill asks a former adversary, Sean Ryan, for his help to save a woman and her son. Ryan agrees to help, but on his terms. They, and other refugees, are being hunted by a specially formed SS unit, the Alpha Wolves. They are led by Major Krak, a psychopath, known by his enemies – he has no friends – as Cerberus. Ryan encounters a formidable woman, Lenka, and other ‘Rogues’ who have their own personal reasons for helping those trying to escape their Nazi pursuers. The Rogues were born of struggle. Each forged in the flames of the Irish or Spanish Civil Wars, the Great Depression or the Russian Revolution, and we learn how they fought, suffered and lost those they loved. Despite their bitter personal rivalries, the Rogues join forces in a desperate race to save as many families as they can. However, for each of the Rogues the cost of the struggle comes at a terrible price. Meanwhile, Churchill stands alone, ridiculed by governments desperate to appease the evil stealing towards them.

Thus, begins the rousing story of the men and woman who dare to challenge the Nazis. 

Churchill’s Rogue is the first novel in The Rogues Trilogy, followed by The Gathering Storm and The Darkest Hour, which chronicle the deadly encounters between the Rogues and Cerberus’s elite legion of executioners.

Churchill's Rogue was short-listed for the Wilbur Smith Inaugural Adventure Awards.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Raven (Harry Starke Genesis Book 2) *




  








A brutal murder. A condemned assassin with days left to live.
No one could figure out exactly why Sandra McDowell had to die.

What was her connection to The Raven, an aging hitman twenty years on death row with only days left to live?

Clues are plentiful, but all are dead ends.

The Raven is a mind-bending mystery thriller, a twister of a tale that will keep you up reading long into the night. You can’t read just one!

Join Harry Starke as he tries to unravel the nightmare world of… The Raven.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/16/22.

Currently Free.

*The Second Korean War (The Russian Agents Book 1) *




  







Two Russian agents discover a missing nuclear weapon was hidden in an American city by North Korea. Another nuclear weapon nears Seoul in a tunnel built by North Koreans. And North Korea's new military dictator launches an all-out invasion. Will Seoul or Pyongyang be the new capital of a united Korea?

"This book was like Tom Clancy reincarnated. Ted Halstead really knows how to write a thriller. Can't wait for more!"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/17/22.

Currently Free.

*Orlo's Orbits: The Six Episodes *




  








Episodes One through Six of Space Dick, Space Ranger, Space Outlaw, and Space Avenger all in one boxed set. After a near death experience "sometimes licensed" P. I. Orlo Suggs finds himself in a new century with a new job. Follow the mistake-prone Orlo and his not always reliable team on their adventures throughout the cosmos. Futurism jostles with tongue-in-cheek in this serial.

Some adult content and language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Portents of Chaos (The Drinnglennin Chronicles Book 1) *




  








"... a well-plotted, smartly paced fantasy novel... The reader will keep turning pages" —The BookLife Prize 2019

Step into an epic world of sword and sorcery, intrigue and betrayal...

The realm of Drinnglennin hangs poised on the cusp of chaos, for Urlion Konigur, the High King, is dying and has yet to name an heir. Rumors abound that the Helgrins, Drinnglennin’s bitterest foes, are preparing their longboats to raid the Isle’s shores, while the roving å Livåri folk, for whom the island kingdom is the last sanctuary, are strangely disappearing. And in distant Belestar, the fabled dragons are stirring from their self-imposed exile…

Drinnglennin’s hopes lie with the wizard Morgan, who must gather together and safeguard the king’s possible heirs, all three of whom are coming of age. Yet a dangerously powerful house seeks the succession for one of their own, even if it means disrupting the fragile peace of the realm.

One thing is certain: whoever next sits on the Einhorn Throne will determine the fate not only of Drinnglennin, but of all who dwell in the Known World.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*White as Snow: The Sleeping Kingdom Book 1 *




  








GAME OF THRONES meets BROTHERS GRIMM in this fairy tale re-telling crossover fantasy series.

When young Schneewittchen, Princess of Allemand, meets her new stepmother Elspeth, she believes she finally has the maternal figure her life has been missing. But when her father dies of a sudden illness, Schneewittchen finds herself at the mercy of Elspeth's wrath. Turned from princess to a servant, she does all that she can to please her stepmother in hopes that one day, she will love her like she was her own.

Elspeth wants nothing to do with Schneewittchen. She can't even properly pronounce the girl's name and resorts to using the Common Tongue's variant: Snow White. When her crown becomes jeopardized with the king's death, an unsettling jealousy towards her stepdaughter consumes her.

But the crown isn't the only thing on Elspeth's mind. Locked in a tower on the outskirts of the kingdom is Elspeth's daughter, just one of the many secrets she is desperate to keep from coming to light. And when an unexpected visit from a prince threatens to unravel everything she has worked towards, Elspeth knows there is only one solution: kill Snow White.

As Elspeth conspires to destroy the princess, her daughter Rapunzel begins to feel neglected. Hidden from the world because of the black markings on her arm, Rapunzel contemplates her purpose and whether her life is worth living. Little does she know that she is one of nine keys crucial to lifting a curse her mother is hellbent on keeping alive…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Adventures of a Vegan Vamp: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Vegan Vamp Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Undead and vegan? Not the afterlife this girl had planned.

Waking up thin is one thing. But waking up gaunt, hangry,and undead makes for a very bad day. Mallory's killer better hide, because she's just discovered blood, meat, and dairy don't agree with her, and a future with no cheese is grim indeed. She's out to find her killer...and maybe a vegan cheese that doesn't melt her nose hairs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Ringer: A Gaslamp Gothic Victorian Paranormal Mystery *




  








*A poisonous secret...
A terrifying curse...
And a client she’d just as soon see dead in a ditch.*

Harrison Fearing Pell hoped for adventure when she signed on with the Society for Psychical Research as an occult investigator.

Slogging through New York’s sewers in pursuit of a “mud man” wasn’t exactly what she had in mind.

But the reeking monster terrorizing the dance halls of the Tenderloin leads her to an even more peculiar mystery — and the last man on earth Harry wishes to become entangled with.

James Moran is a prodigy in music, mathematics ... and crime. Harry’s older sister, the famed detective Myrtle Fearing Pell, has vowed to put him behind bars.

But Harry owes Moran a personal debt so when he demands her aid, she can hardly refuse. It turns out that the brilliant black sheep of New York Society is part of a secret club at Columbia College whose members have started dying in bizarre ways that may not be accidents.

Thus begins one of the strangest cases of Harry’s career, a tale of murder, cold-blooded revenge and fairytale bogeymen to make the Brothers Grimm shudder. As the bodies pile up, each preceded by sightings of the victim’s doppelgänger, Harry and her stalwart friend John Weston must race against time to save a man who arguably deserves his macabre fate.

You'll love Dead Ringer because of its irresistible blend of humor, spine-tingling action, atmospheric setting and characters who leap off the page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ruffler's Child (Thomas the Falconer Mystery Book 1) *




  








Thomas the Falconer Mystery series - Book 1


'The story moves at a great pace ... it made a welcome change to discover Elizabethan England through the eyes of a lesser mortal.' The Historical Novels Review


Thomas Finbow is more than just a humble falconer, in the service of Sir Robert Vicary and Lady Margaret. He is a widowed father, a skilled ex-soldier and tenacious hunter.


Far from the court and corruption of London, Thomas resides in the picturesque Berkshire Downs.


All is as it should be until Lady Margaret’s loathsome brother is found murdered.


To distract from her mourning, Lady Margaret travels to London, in search of gryfalcons, with Thomas accompanying her. However, when they reach the city things take a dark turn. Secrets begin to unravel and it becomes clear that the murder of Lady Margaret’s brother is only a small piece of a greater puzzle.


Once Thomas starts to put the pieces together, he realises that he, and his Mistress, are in grave danger.


With a target on his back, Thomas must come face to face with some of London’s most fearsome criminals. Chasing the truth at all costs, the falconer’s wits and strength are put to the test.


A tale of murder, lust and courage, Thomas Finbow must reveal secrets of the past in order to make sense of the present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*At This Point in My Life (Jack McCrae Mystery Book 1) *




  








Jack “Mac” McCrae is about to retire. Without children or any family, he looks back over his career and his life and finds himself wondering what, if any, impact he’s had on this world.

Then a young woman reappears with a photograph of her mother — and his old lover — and an unknown child that might be her sister…and his daughter.

Mac agrees to accompany her to a small town in Oregon to get to the bottom of this mystery. Who is the little girl in the photograph? Is she his daughter? And where is she now?

But Mac discovers that no one in this small town wants to answer or even acknowledge these questions. He will have to find a way to overcome the stranglehold that the Tate family has on the town and work his way to the truth about who the little girl is, even if it kills him.

The first book in Jack McCrae mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Girls Across the Bay (Knox and Sheppard Book 1) *




  








A bond stronger than blood. A connection that could end it all.

Madigan Knox and Grace Sheppard became sisters the day they entered their foster home. After living through a childhood nightmare, one brave act set them free, but split them apart into different homes.

As adults, they are reunited in the small coastal town they dreamed of living in as children, but the reality of life in Tall Pines is far from what they had imagined.

When a woman is found dead in her home, Madigan reports on the crime while Grace investigates. A dark connection to the victim is discovered, pulling them both closer to the crime and the traumatic past they are desperate to move on from.

With old wounds ripped open and dark secrets threatening their bond, the sisters must rely on each other more than ever before to survive.

Fans of Rizzoli and Isles will love this first book in a new, unpredictable mystery series by Emerald O'Brien that readers are calling "...a beautiful, harrowing tale." "...with more twists than a red vine!"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Secrets They Keep (Knox and Sheppard Book 2) *




  








From the author of The Girls Across the Bay, comes the highly anticipated second novel in the thrilling Knox and Sheppard mystery series.

They vowed to love each other forever…
When a dead body is discovered outside the Tall Pines reception hall, Detective Grace Sheppard is called to the scene. Searching for the truth among deceitful suspects and within herself, Grace struggles when her professional relationship becomes muddled with attraction.

They swore nothing would come between them…
As Grace races to find a killer, a personal vendetta is formed when her sister, Madigan Knox, becomes obsessed with a traumatic event from her past. Madigan’s hunt leads her closer to the truth than she has ever been and further away from the person who loves her the most.

But promises are broken, and the secrets they keep threaten their lives.
Both sisters are willing to find their culprits at any cost, but will the price of secrets and revenge be their demise?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Grifter's Daughter Volumes 1-4*




  








MISTRESS OF DISGUISE, SHE’S WHOEVER THE MARK
WANTS HER TO BE – AND HIS/HER WORST NIGHTMARE.

Dani Silver may be the second-best living con artist, but this wily, supremely likable heroine is bound to be No. 1 in the hearts of heist and caper fans. Trained by the best–her mentor and father, Leroy “Pops” Amadeus Logan, master of the long con, acknowledged among grifters as the best living con artist–Dani’s striking out on her own.

Dani’s out to make her own mark (so to speak) on the grifting world, to surpass her father’s reputation, and stay out of jail. But she’s got a lot to learn, and her blunders add to the hilarity of her ingenious, wildly-intricate schemes. She pretty reliably adheres to her own code of ethics: never cheat someone who doesn’t really–really–deserve it. And there are plenty of those to keep her and her free-wheeling, cockamamie crew (occasionally including her cunning father) busy.

Sure to delight fans of Donald Westlake, Laurence Block, Leverage, Good Girls, and all Ocean’s Eleven movies, this delicious boxed set features four magnificently satisfying tales of marks who really–really–had it coming.

The Grifter’s Daughter (Book 1)
Flush with cash scammed from her billionaire fiancé, Dani can afford to put up the front money for a long con, and she’s looking for a mark. But not just any mark. Her idea of going sort of straight requires that the mark be crooked and really deserving of being fleeced.

The Ghost Coach (Book 2)
Dani and her father, legendary crook Leroy Amadeus Logan, match wits as they battle for control of the scam for which “Pops” has been laying the groundwork for over a quarter of a century, carefully planting news stories about a “priceless” antique car in perfect condition, once owned by Amelia Earhart (or perhaps Mussolini.) There’s hardly anything more fun to watch than a dysfunctional family misbehaving!

The Blonde with the Dangerous ‘Do (Book 3)
Dani’s new suitor turned out to be a fellow con artist with a brute for a brother, who dumps her in a storm drain and leaves her for dead. Dani’s decided revenge is a dish best served blonde. And as only this appealing heroine could, she persuades her ex-fiancé– the one she scammed out of a million dollars– to bankroll her con.

The Truth Lies (Book 4)
After seeing something he shouldn’t have, Dani’s favorite brother, everybody’s favorite person and that rare thing, an honest man, has been framed as a drug dealer, given a life sentence, and tossed into solitary confinement to coerce him into turning over the proof of the crime he witnessed. Dani assembles her team to bust him out of jail, clear his name, and somehow make a little cash – because jailbreaks don’t come cheap.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Scavenger Hunt: A Dani Silver Thriller (Grifter's Daughter Book 6) *




  








IT LOOKED LIKE TAKING CANDY
FROM A BABY. UNTIL IT DIDN’T...

For a con artist like Dani Silver, the mark’s low-hanging fruit—a recently signed basketball prodigy suddenly worth millions—and too young and naïve to know who to trust. Only one problem--so many people are already trying to scam him there’s literally no way to get to him.

Except, that is, to make a deal with the devil— aka Greville Norquist, a fixer with a reputation as the prince of darkness. The deal: Greville will arrange an intro and in return, Dani must provide him with four seemingly worthless items scammed or stolen from people Greville specifies—one of them being a snuffbox.

It’s a perfect set-up for author Lindsay to work his comic magic, deftly twisting one plot around the other like a couple of puppies in a box. But there are two obstacles— first, the snuffbox owner turns out to be nearly as hard to find as the mark.

And second, the mark turns out to be a sweet kid with an even sweeter fiancée— Leticia’s so lovely Dani’s ally, Foster Stevens the gay apy, more or less falls for her. In fact, pretty soon the whole gang balks at scamming these two. And Dani herself has taken a vow never to cheat a good guy.

So how are they supposed to turn a profit on this one?

As it turns out, it’s the least of their worries—Greville’s declared war on them.

Perfect for fans of capers, heists, and scam stories, who will find Dani more likeable than Anna Delvey, smarter than The Tinder Swindler, more inventive than Elizabeth Holmes—and far more fun than any of them


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/17/22.

Currently Free.

*Black Water (Through the Canvas Book 1) *




  






From Ninie Hammon, the sorceress of psychological suspense, comes the first book of her long-anticipated and thrilling new Through The Canvas series: Black Water — a book that won’t stop squeezing your book-loving heart before the final page.

Bailey Donahue was supposed to stay dead...

After witnessing her husband's murder, Bailey’s been ripped from her life and secreted away in the Witness Protection Program.

Too bad the sleepy town of Shadow Rock was the wrong place to hide.

Believed dead by the mafia, Bailey finds herself trapped in a torturous limbo, walled-off from her old life. But that’s where she must stay unless she’s willing to risk the lives of her eighteen-month-old daughter, or any of the other people Bailey loves most in the world.

Losing all hope, she tries to kill herself ...

Then wakes up in the hospital, more alive than ever.

Now Bailey has a “gift”— she can paint portraits of events that haven't happened... yet.

Her first picture is of a drowning girl. She doesn't know who or where the girl is, or worse, how to stop her prediction from coming true.

When two locals offer their help, Bailey feels like she must accept, even though her instincts are screaming that the pair of supposedly good Samaritans know too much about her.

Can Bailey find the girl and prevent a tragedy — without letting anyone know she’s still alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Freehold (Freehold Series Book 1)*




  








Sergeant Kendra Pacelli is innocent, but that doesn't matter to the repressive government pursuing her. Mistakes might be made, but they are never acknowledged, especially when billions of embezzled dollars earned from illegal weapons sales are at stake. But where does one run when all Earth and most settled planets are under the aegis of one government? Answer: The Freehold of Grainne. There, one may seek asylum and build a new life in a society that doesn't track its residents every move, which is just what Pacelli has done. But now things are about to go royally to hell. Because Earth's government has found out where she is, and they want her back. Or dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Duckett & Dyer: Dicks For Hire *




  








An SPSFC 2021 Finalist and Indie Fantasy Fund 2022 Award Winner (somehow)!

Michael Duckett is fed up with his life. His job is a drag, and his roommate and best friend of fifteen years, Stephanie Dyer, is only making him more anxious with her lazy irresponsibility. Things continue to escalate when they face the threat of imminent eviction from their palatial 5th floor walk-up and find that someone has been plastering ads all over the city for their Detective Agency.

The only problem is: Michael and Stephanie don’t have one of those.

Despite their baffling levels of incompetence, Stephanie eagerly pursues this crazy scheme and drags Michael, kicking and screaming, into the fray. Stumbling upon a web of missing people curiously linked by a sexually audacious theoretical physicist and his experiments with the fabric of space-time, the two of them find that they are way out of their depth. But unless Michael and Stephanie can put their personal issues aside and patch up the hole they tore in the multi-verse, the concept of existence itself may, ironically, cease to exist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Gatekeeper's Staff: An Old Gods Story (TJ Young & The Orishas Book 1) *




  








*Optioned for motion-picture adapation.

TJ Young has been surrounded by magic his entire life, yet he has never tapped into it... until now.*

Fourteen-year-old TJ grew up normal in a secret community of gifted diviners in the heart of modern-day Los Angeles. His powerful sister was ordained to lead his people into a new age of prosperity, but her mysterious death in Nigeria threatens to destroy the very foundations of TJ's world.

Desperate to pick up where his sister left off and uncover the secrets behind her questionable death, TJ commits himself to unlocking the magical heritage that has always eluded him. So he enrolls in Camp Olosa-a remedial magic school for the divinely less-than-gifted in the humid swamps of New Orleans.

But little does he know, TJ is destined to cross paths with powerful spirits of old thought lost to time: the orishas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Low Treason (Joan and Matthew Stock Mystery Book 2) *




  








The wealthy jeweller to the nobility plots to betray the crown to Spain.

Matthew Stock’s young relation, Thomas, leaves home to apprentice himself to Castell, a jeweller in London. Then he disappears. Castell writes to say Thomas has gone to sea, but Stock decides he must investigate as such a move is unlike the boy.

While Stock is away, Thomas returns and tells Matthew’s wife Joan how the jeweller is trying to have him killed. He has discovered that Castell is blackmailing high-ranking members of Elizabeth’s court. Joan must rush to London to warn her husband. For Matthew has no idea of the danger he is in, asking the ruthless Castell about Thomas…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nuts and Dolts: A Silicon Valley Mystery Prequel Novella (Book 0)*




  








Will a mixture of pranks, revenge, and a global pandemic explode in danger or ignite hilarious, unexpected results?

Marty Golden wishes this prequel novella was his superhero origin story but alas, he’s merely a mild-mannered Silicon Valley geek whose skills of self-delusion, daydreaming, and attention to detail are put to the ultimate challenge—entertaining his nieces.

See Marty before he becomes the super-sleuthing, crime-busting hero of the Silicon Valley Mystery series. In this short read, you’ll meet the lovable hero, an amateur sleuth who constantly frustrates and astounds everyone around him.

Can Marty complete the retelling of a story without bumbling into—and solving—yet another mystery?

Nuts and Dolts is the humorous prequel novella in a refreshingly modern cozy mystery series set in Silicon Valley. This short story can be read as a standalone, but you will enjoy it even more after meeting the key characters in book 1 (Uncle and Ants). If you like quirky sleuths, wacky side characters, and laugh-out-loud moments, you’ll love this offbeat whodunit series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder at Mile Marker 18 (A Mallory Beck Cozy Culinary Caper Book 1)*




  








Perfect for fans of Lilian Jackson Braun... 

An unlucky amateur sleuth, an adorable cop, and a cat with a hunch...

If anyone had told Mallory Beck she would become Honeysuckle Grove's next unschooled detective, she would have thought they were ten noodles short of a lasagna. Her late husband had been the mystery novelist with a penchant for the suspicious. She was born for the Crock-Pot, not the magnifying glass, and yet here she is elbow deep in fettuccine, cat treats, and teenagers with an attitude, the combination of which lands her smack-dab in the middle of a murder investigation.

Maybe she should have thought twice about delivering a casserole to a grieving family. Maybe she should have avoided the ever-changing green eyes of her seventh-grade crush—now the most heart-stopping cop in town. Maybe she should have stopped listening to the insightful mewls of her antagonistic cat, Hunch, who most likely wants her to be the town's next murder victim.

Whatever the case, Mallory Beck got herself into this investigation, and she has a distraught teenage girl counting on her to deliver the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder at Hawthorn Cottage: An absolutely gripping cozy mystery (A Melissa Craig Mystery Book 1) *




  








‘Hooked from the first pages… wonderful… fascinating, full of twists and turns… kept me guessing till the end.’ Goodreads reviewer, 5 stars

Meet Melissa: cat lover, caring mother… daring detective?

Melissa Craig is absolutely delighted with her new life in an old crumbling cottage, spending her days pruning the primroses and getting to know Binkie, the ginger cat next door. She only wishes she had made the move to the countryside sooner.

But when a knock at the door brings news of a shocking discovery, she suddenly finds herself thrown in to the middle of a baffling mystery: the bones of a young woman have been found in the woods just behind her new home.

Perhaps the little village of Upper Benbury is not as idyllic as it first seemed?

Strange phone calls in the night convince Melissa that the police are barking up completely the wrong tree, so she can’t resist doing a little digging of her own. From the bingo hall to the beauty salon and beyond, her search ruffles a few feathers and uncovers many of the village’s most scandalous secrets, but gets her no closer to finding the culprit…

The discovery of a tatty old photograph in a drawer is the final piece of the puzzle she needs, but as a newcomer in this close-knit community, does Melissa have what it takes to get to the bottom of this extraordinary murder mystery alone?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Apple Orchard Cozy Mystery Series: Box Set Four (Books 10-12) (Apple Orchard Cozy Mystery Boxset Book 4)*




  








Books 10-12 in the Apple Orchard Cozy Mystery Series from USA Today Bestselling Author Chelsea Thomas.

Murders are a nuisance.

They get in the way of all the fun of small-town life. Pie-eating contests. Apple picking up at the orchard. Watching kids fly kites out in the field. Chelsea knows...

She moved back to Pine Grove to enjoy all that small town stuff. But it's been a while since she got to town, and she's always caught up in a murder investigation with Miss May.

Pine Grove is lucky to have Miss May. Not only is she a blue ribbon baker with the best apple pie in America, but she's also a retired NYC prosecutor... So she has a nose for justice and a dedication to keeping the people of Pine Grove safe. And she never lets a killer run free for long.

Miss May and Chelsea, together, are America's number one team of amateur sleuths. They've proven it time and time again. But that doesn't mean they're invincible, and danger lurks on every new investigation.

All too often, the girls are lucky to get out of an investigation alive. And by the end of this box set, they may lose their farm, their safety, or even their lives...Hot n' hunky Detective Wayne Hudson is too busy pining after Chelsea to solve any murders himself. So it's up to our girls to solve every puzzle, no matter how dangerous their investigations might be.

You'll love this box set because everyone loves suspenseful mysteries with plenty of heart. Get it now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death in Room 7 (Pine Lake Inn Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








From the Author of the Darcy Sweet Mystery Series...

Adelle Powers, or Dell as she is known around the town of Lakeshore, is living her dream life. She and her best friend Rosie Ryan are owners of the wonderfully quirky Pine Lake Inn, a very popular Australian tourist destination. Running her own inn is the only thing she has ever wanted to do and it is her pride and joy.

So when Dell's friend Jessica calls to say she's coming for a visit Dell is ecstatic and can't wait to show it off to her friend. Surprisingly Dell finds that Rosie is less than thrilled about the visit and can't understand why. They were all such good friends, or so she thought.

It would seem that Rosie may know something about Jessica's past that Dell doesn't. Some sort of secret that Rosie is reluctant to share with her. When Jessica is found dead in her room the following day it would appear that her secret past may have finally caught up with her.

Horrified by the death of her good friend in her very own inn, Dell soon gets drawn into the mystery. And things take a turn for the very weird when Jessica's ghost visits her, more than once, directing Dell to clues that have been overlooked by a very incompetent police investigation.

Soon Dell finds her own life in peril as she gets further into the mystery surrounding her friends life, and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Political Justice (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 7) *




  








*THE MACBETHS TAKE WASHINGTON—and leave a pile of bodies in their wake.*

In searing political commentary laced with a gripping murder mystery that hits disturbingly close to home, Dennis Carstens tackles financial misconduct, scandalous cover-up, treason, and murder in the 7th installment of the Marc Kadella legal thriller series—a scathing imagining of an American White House nobody’s ever seen before, and yet one that is all too familiar…

"A shot in the dark, right in the gut, that’s what Carstens is good at … Carstens aims to be realistic about the law and its enforcers, and he hits it right ... The plot is as full of surprises as a Minneapolis Jucy Lucy and ultimately just as satisfying." -Tony Dunbar, Anthony- and Edgar-nominated author of the Tubby Dubonnet legal thriller series.

It’s four days after the latest presidential election, and Marc Kadella has the post-election blues. Sure, his guy didn’t win, but there’s more to it than that: the defeated incumbent was a decent man. Too bad you can’t say the same for his Machiavellian opponent—or his photogenic partner-in-crime.

Thomas Jefferson Carver is charming and energetic, with a former beauty queen for a wife—and a name for the job to boot. Together they’re the package deal: young, modern, forward-thinking, and successful. That Mr. Carver was often accused of womanizing and that the couple used political clout to line their own pockets didn’t seem to matter to the American electorate.

But Marc Kadella’s got a more specific axe to grind. Back when Carver was governor, a fundraising stop in Minneapolis resulted in the accidental overdose—and death—of a 19-year-old girl. A Carver campaign aide’s in prison on a plea deal for manslaughter—against his lawyer Marc Kadella’s express recommendation. But when the campaign worker turns up hanged in his Colorado cell just days after the election, Kadella senses his mistrust of the Carvers is just the tip of the iceberg.

Tyranny, cover-up, and all-out Shakespearian bloodbath haunt these pages, making House of Cards look like a Barbara Walters special. Author Dennis Carstens hits political corruption and smarmy-politician caricature right on the head, in a compelling sociological hypothetical melded with a captivating murder mystery that explores just how far American politicians will go for money—and power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Exquisite Justice (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 9) *




  








MIX THE "GOOD" REVEREND WITH THE DEVIL’S ADVOCATE

and all hell could break loose.
Minneapolis defense attorney Marc Kadella was hoping for a bit of peace after a failed homicide attempt in the form of a hit-and-run. But it’s hard to keep the peace in the midst of a string of police brutality accusations leading to civil unrest. In his ninth courtroom drama and legal thriller, Kadella finds himself trapped in a web of racism and corruption—thanks to a drug ring orchestrated by a villain so manipulative even hard-nosed investigator Tony Carvelli’s stumped.

After a twenty-year stint in an Illinois Penitentiary, drug-dealing murderer and rehabilitated gangbanger Damone Watson’s cleaned up. Not only has he found Jesus in his new digs in the Twin Cities, he’s also become a peacemaking darling of local Minneapolis media in the midst of a police brutality crisis. But not everybody buys his come-to-Jesus act—favored mayoral candidate Jalen Bryant and beloved black minister Lionel Ferguson included. And their motives aren’t exactly virtuous.

Meanwhile, Marc Kadella’s twiddling his thumbs in court—bored, even—while his new love and longtime confidante Maddy Rivers is on a divorce stakeout. She’s agreed to tail the much younger husband of beloved old friend Vivian Donahue’s troubled, drug-addicted niece, Nicolette. Seems the husband has, indeed, been having an affair with another older divorcee, but all goes awry when Nicolette shows up in the middle of Maddy’s surveillance to calmly blow both the husband and the lover away. And then offs herself. Enter fan-favorite Tony Carvelli to investigate the husband who, surprise surprise, isn’t at all who he seemed.

As tension in the cities continues to escalate—with media pieces aimed at the MPD fanning the flames—star defender Marc Kadella, gorgeous yet scrappy PI Maddy, the ever lovely Vivienne, and hard-nosed investigator Tony Carvelli all find their work loads intricately entangled in ways they never could have imagined. Because the body count’s about to rise—and Marc’s about to sign up to defend a cop accused of shooting an unarmed black man. Fed up with drug rings, gangs, police violence, and the connections between them, the mob-fueled Twin Cities are going to explode.

For those who like their legal thrillers with a dash of conservative commentary. Fans of John Grisham, Richard North Patterson, and of course the most beloved lawyer sleuth of all time, Erle Stanley Gardner’s Perry Mason, will gobble up this one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Release: A gripping, fast-paced thriller *




  








A threat returns. An attack with fatal consequences. A life lived in fear.

When Hanna’s estranged mafioso husband, Luciano, is released early from a Sicilian prison, she fears he will come after her and her young daughter, Eva.

The revelation leaves her with a dilemma. Invited to Sicily to attend her best friend’s wedding, can she really take the risk?

But even staying at home in North Wales may not be safe. Something strange is going on at her old cottage in the hills. As the lines between Sicily and North Wales blur, Hanna uncovers a criminal operation that leads her to fear for Eva’s life all over again.

Will Hanna ever be able to release herself from Luciano’s grip? Or will her discovery lead her into even deeper danger?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Famished: An Ash Park Novel (Volume 1) *




  








A macabre poem scrawled in blood. A girl with a secret. And a ruthless killer who'll stop at nothing to find her.


"Thrilling, emotional, and depraved, with twists and turns you don't see coming." ~Kristen Mae, bestselling author of Red Water

"Fearless, smart writing and a plot that will stick with you." ~Beth Teliho, award-winning author of Order of Seven


STARVATION TAKES MANY FORMS

Ash Park, a run-down suburb of Detroit, might not be the most idyllic place to live, but for Hannah Montgomery, it's safe. At least, it feels that way until a serial killer starts dicing up women from the shelter where she volunteers.

Hannah manages to convince herself the killings have nothing to do with her brutal past—but then her boyfriend is murdered in the same ruthless manner as the others. And the police think she may have had something to do with it.

The cops are right about one thing: Hannah is responsible. Because she knows who the killer is. Now she must face the fact that she brought a monster with her to Ash Park—and his appetite for blood is insatiable.

Everyone's hungry for something.

Some are more famished than others.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/18/22.

Currently Free.

*The Reluctant Belligerent: American Entry Into World War II *




  








How did America’s passive foreign policy in the 1930s contribute to the onset of the Second World War?

Would early, sustained American support have contained the expansive thrust of the Axis? Was the nation’s security jeopardized by a disastrous lack of leadership? Could Pearl Harbor have been prevented? These are just some of the thought-provoking questions explored in this detailed examination of American entry into World War II.

Drawing on the latest research findings of noted historians, Robert A. Divine focuses on day-by-day diplomacy rather than the military aspects of war. He confronts the reasons why the U.S. was hesitant to apply its rightful role of world leader. He shows how Americans retreated behind the facade of neutrality legislation in an attempt to isolate themselves from the conflict. And he considers how the U.S. may have actually added to the severity of World War II by waiting until the nation was forced into the fighting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/19/22.

Currently Free.

*The Sea Hag *




  








FROM PALACE . . . Dennis flees the crystal walls of Emath when he learns the truth behind the city his father rules.

TO WILDERNESS . . . The jungle enfolds him, tests his sword arm with monsters and his courage with nightmares more terrible than any monster.

FROM LOVE . . . Sword and spirit can win Dennis a princess--

TO BLACKEST WIZARDRY . . . But he can overcome the final evil only at the risk of all he has become--and his soul besides.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One Sorcerer and a Sacrifice: An Urban Fantasy (The Tarot Societies Book 1) *




  








You are cordially invited to the Hierophant Society. Black tie only. Bring your tarot card and don’t ask questions.

The letter has dropped out of thin air into my lap moments after I’ve been kicked out of my apartment. It can’t have come at a better time.

I’ve always had a wicked sense of adventure. And trouble’s basically my middle name at this point.

The black-tie part of the invite? That’s going to be a problem. But a secret society might be interesting, and I’ve got nowhere else to be.

When I’m introduced to the leader of the Hierophant Society—a devilishly handsome sorcerer who can summon fire with a click of his fingers—my normal ‘human’ world is shaken to its core. He’s offering me everything I’ve ever wanted. Adventure, acceptance, a world that’s steeped in intrigue and magic, and a place in his society.

The only question left is what does the ‘society’ want from me?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Card Tricks For Beginner Magicians: Learn Card Magic For Beginners And Impress Your Family And Friends!*




  








*Card Tricks For Beginner Magicians by Dorian Pope*


In Card Tricks For Beginner Magicians, you will discover how to levitate a card, perform 18 different techniques including shuffles and sleight of hand, and read the minds of your audience. Follow along with step-by-step instructions and illustrations to learn magic card tricks and become a magician.


Card Tricks For Beginner Magicians includes:

◆ Amazing magic card tricks that you can perform anywhere.

◆The essential card magic techniques needed to WOW! your audience.

◆ Step-by-step instructions and illustrations to help you become the card magician you're destined to be.


The book begins with a brief history of card magic plus an introduction to all the techniques required throughout the pages. The easier tricks are at the start of the book to enable the reader to build confidence before moving on to the more intermediate card magic tricks that require sleight-of-hand.

Card Tricks For Beginner Magicians is the essential starting point for anybody wanting to learn card magic, trick their friends and family, and have fun!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Doll House Hauntings: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery *




  








When Ken and Sally Richardson lost their only daughter to cancer, the glue that held their family together dissolved. Wrecked with grief, Ken and Sally are lost and desperate and on the cusp of bankruptcy from their late daughter’s medical bills. But when a mysterious letter arrives, informing the Richardson family they have won a mountain cabin in Montana's luxurious Big Sky region, they’re skeptical of the letter’s legitimacy. When the prize turns out to be real, Ken and Sally arrive in Big Sky in hopes of saving themselves from financial ruin. It doesn’t take long for Ken and Sally to realize the cabin comes with strings attached, and as they follow the threads to the truth of why they were chosen, neither are sure if they’ll survive solving the mystery in Big Sky.

The Haunting of Calhoun Mansion

Three murders. One night. No convictions.

Nicole Harper, a hospice nurse with a floundering marriage, is assigned a new patient in the remote Northwestern wilderness. But when Nic meets her new patient, she discovers the old woman's family history is as troubling as her medical condition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mysterious Affair At Styles *




  







"The Mysterious Affair at Styles" is a detective novel by Agatha Christie. It was written in the middle of World War I, in 1916 and was Christie's first published novel, introducing Hercule Poirot, Inspector (later, Chief Inspector) Japp, and Arthur Hastings. The story is told in first person by Hastings and features many of the elements that have become icons of the Golden Age of Detective Fiction, largely due to Christie's influence. It is set in a large, isolated country manor. There are a half-dozen suspects, most of whom are hiding facts about themselves. The book includes maps of the house, the murder scene, and a drawing of a fragment of a will, as well as a number of red herrings and surprise plot twists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sex, Murder & Killer Cupcakes (Marian Moyer Book 1) *


  








Book #1 in the Marian Moyer Series! 

She may be a crime-scene photographer, but that doesn’t mean Marian Moyer is ready to star in her own murder mystery. Most days, she can’t even control her hair.

But when the star of Marian’s racy, underground magazine turns up dead and the police are convinced she’s the guilty party, it’s up to Marian to find out who really did it before it’s too late.

While danger isn’t exactly her middle name, there’s plenty to go around, especially when Marian begins to suspect that her long-time man crush is behind it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Seduction, Deceit & a Slice of Apple Pie (Marian Moyer Book 2) *




  








This is book #2 in the Marian Moyer series. It has been a little over a month since Marian was almost murdered. Thankfully, she’s settling nicely back into her calm, somewhat boring Milwaukee life with Fred, the red betta fish. That is, until her mother calls with news that will turn everything upside down.

With her niece missing and the suspect pool looking suspiciously familiar, it’s up to Marian to find Riley before a long hidden secret threatens to rip her family apart.

All of that while Marian simultaneously dates college crush, James, and handsome newcomer, Mika? Surely nothing can go wrong along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Academic Curveball: Murder Over Grades (Braxton Campus Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Who killed Professor Abby Monroe?

When Kellan Ayrwick returns home for his father's retirement, he finds a body in Diamond Hall's stairwell. Unfortunately, Kellan has a connection to the victim, and so do several members of his family.

Soon after, the college's athletic program receives mysterious donations, a nasty blog denounces his father, and someone attempts to change students' grades. Something is amiss on campus, but none of the facts add up.

With the help of his eccentric nana, Kellan tries to stay out of the sheriff's way and solve the mystery. But can they find the killer before he strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Not Forgotten: Welsh detectives search for one of their own (The Welsh crime mysteries Book 3) *




  








The search for a missing cop uncovers a dark side of Wales

When her partner DI Ben James disappears with no more than a short goodbye note, journalist Stacey Logan struggles to believe he could be so callous.

But DI Gareth Nettle of Dyfed Powys Police, keen to allocate resources to other cases, seems adamant that he has upped sticks and a search is a waste of time.

Drawing on her own investigative skills, Stacey begins by looking for proof that her partner was abducted. Following sparse evidence and clues to his latest whereabouts, she stumbles on a serious case of what looks like a human trafficking operation taking place right in the heart of Wales.

Is Ben’s disappearance related to it? Is he in danger, or part of the scheme?

When the police relent and look into the case, more gruesome facts are uncovered linking Ben to a dangerous group. It will take all of Stacey’s cool and cunning to trace the connection and find him, dead or alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Riga (Leo & Allissa International Thrillers Book 5) *




  








*Andreja Panasenko thought she knew her mother. But then, death changes everything.*

To avoid losing her inheritance, Andreja must reconnect with her estranged sister. One problem, her sister went missing as a child, nearly fifty years ago.

Leo & Allissa travel to Riga to help, but they’re barely off the plane before Andreja’s nowhere to be seen. Taken or fled, they don’t know, but to find her, they must follow clues dating back to a time when powerful men ruled supreme.

From the backstreets of Riga to the vast Latvian forests, Leo & Allissa stumble into a dog-eat-dog world of politics, lies and secrets. Can they find the truth about a woman who hasn’t been seen in fifty years, or will the ghosts of the past get the final word?

Riga is the new international detective thriller from bestselling author, Luke Richardson. If you like Clive Cussler, Nick Thacker, Ernest Dempsey, and Russell Blake, then you’ll love this explosive new adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Train Journey: Transit, Captivity, and Witnessing in the Holocaust (War and Genocide Book 13) *




  







Deportations by train were critical in the Nazis’ genocidal vision of the “Final Solution of the Jewish Question.” Historians have estimated that between 1941 and 1944 up to three million Jews were transported to their deaths in concentration and extermination camps. In his writings on the “Final Solution,” Raul Hilberg pondered the role of trains: “How can railways be regarded as anything more than physical equipment that was used, when the time came, to transport the Jews from various cities to shooting grounds and gas chambers in Eastern Europe?”

This book explores the question by analyzing the victims’ experiences at each stage of forced relocation: the round-ups and departures from the ghettos, the captivity in trains, and finally, the arrival at the camps.

Utilizing a variety of published memoirs and unpublished testimonies, the book argues that victims experienced the train journeys as mobile chambers, comparable in importance to the more studied, fixed locations of persecution, such as ghettos and camps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Judging 'Privileged' Jews: Holocaust Ethics, Representation, and the 'Grey Zone' (War and Genocide Book 18 )*





The Nazis’ persecution of the Jews during the Holocaust included the creation of prisoner hierarchies that forced victims to cooperate with their persecutors. Many in the camps and ghettos came to hold so-called “privileged” positions, and their behavior has often been judged as self-serving and harmful to fellow inmates.

Such controversial figures constitute an intrinsically important, frequently misunderstood, and often taboo aspect of the Holocaust. Drawing on Primo Levi’s concept of the “grey zone,” this study analyzes the passing of moral judgment on “privileged” Jews as represented by writers, such as Raul Hilberg, and in films, including Claude Lanzmann’s Shoah and Steven Spielberg’s Schindler’s List. Negotiating the problems and potentialities of “representing the unrepresentable,” this book engages with issues that are fundamental to present-day attempts to understand the Holocaust and deeply relevant to reflections on human nature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Voices of the Vanquished: The German and Japanese Experience of World War II *




  








True accounts of World War II through the eyes of German and Japanese soldiers.

‘The Nazis entered this war under the rather childish delusion that they were going to bomb everyone else and nobody was going to bomb them. At Rotterdam, London, Warsaw, and half a hundred other places, they put their rather naïve theory into operation. They sowed the wind, and now they are going to reap the whirlwind.’ - Sir Arthur ‘Bomber’ Harris, commander in Chief of the Royal Air Force’s Bomber Command, speaking in 1942

The wind that Germany sowed with its blitzkrieg - and Japan with its attack on Pearl Harbour - were reaped by their people as the allied forces retaliated. Soldiers and civilians alike were killed, maimed, widowed, orphaned and made homeless, their countries devastated and their cities destroyed. Fascinating and enlightening, Voices of the Vanquished uses the authentic voices of the people whose power-hungry and delusional leaders led them to disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Wings of Earth: 1 - Echoes of Starlight: A Smart Space Opera Series*




  








One hundred thousand colonists don’t simply vanish… No bodies. No evidence of an attack. Just gone.

Ethan Walker likes his life as a freighter captain. It’s easy work with no need for anything heroic. That is, until a run to the Starlight Colony on the far edge of Coalition Space, ends with a shocking discovery.

Everyone in the Colony has disappeared.

The shipping company orders him to leave immediately and get his cargo back safely, but when he reports the situation to FleetCom, they tell him to stay off the planet and wait for them to get there. Unfortunately, that gives his passengers a chance to make a desperate play for answers about the fate of the colony.

He’s left with no choice but to attempt a dangerous rescue, even knowing that to defy orders will cost him everything.

If you enjoy Firefly and Star Trek, you need to get to know Captain Ethan Walker and the crew of the Olympus Dawn. Dive into the first novel of this blockbuster space opera series now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Into the Lightning Gate: Book One of The Gates Saga *




  








What happens when you find out everything you know is a lie?

Cameron Maddock always knew he was different somehow. Not just for the obvious reasons, either, but in ways he couldn’t quite put his finger on. Still, he was at the top of his game, and life was good.

But Cam discovers just how different he really is when an ordinary day turns into a nasty encounter with an otherworldly foe. Suddenly, he’s running for his life in a high-stakes, interdimensional game of cat and mouse that leads him to places he’s never even imagined. And after a pair of mysterious new companions miraculously come to his aid, Cam discovers that he’s at the center of a cosmic conspiracy that shakes the foundations of everything he knows.

Don’t miss this fun, fast-paced, sci-fi action thriller that will keep you guessing right up until the explosive ending!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Into the Stars (Rise of the Republic Book 1) *




  








The stars are within mankind’s reach…

…But what awaits in the void may end humanity…

Mars and the Moon have been colonized, piracy runs rampant in the asteroid belts, and a thriving society grows in the depths of space. Humanity prepares to embark upon its greatest journey—the colonization of Alpha Centauri.

Then everything changes…

A deep space reconnaissance probe discovers a new Earth-like planet twelve light-years from Earth’s sun. The probe also finds something unusual, something…unnerving. A new mission is created, a space fleet is formed, and humanity embarks on unraveling the greatest mystery of all—the origins of life itself.

Can the factions of Earth remain united, or will old rivalries and animosities destroy the fragile peace in the face of this terrifying existential threat?

Will exploration prove to be a fatal mistake?

If you love new technologies, fast-paced action and gut-wrenching turns of fate, you’ll love this first book in James Rosone’s military sci-fi series, The Rise of the Republic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Darkspace Renegade: A Military Sci-Fi Series *




  








The interstellar bridges provide a lifeline for billions.
To save humanity the Darkspace Renegades must tear them all down.

Unjustly kicked out of the Consortium Security Force, Hallam Knight has been reduced to working as a gunner, defending the precious Randenite fuel tankers from notorious extremists, the Darkspace Renegades.

Hell-bent on ending bridge travel for good, the Darkspace Renegades threaten to tear down the interstellar travel network that supports billions of lives, across a dozen worlds.

The Darkspace Renegades are outlaws and radicals. Or so Hallam thought.

When a violent encounter with infamous mercenary group, the Blackfire Squadron, almost costs him his life, Hallam Knight finds himself at the mercy of the Darkspace Renegades and their mysterious and enigmatic leader.

Hallam Knight discovers that everything he thought he knew was a lie. Far from being the enemy, the Darkspace Renegades are humanity’s only hope - they just don’t know it yet.

The Consortium taught Hallam that no good deed goes unpunished. They’re about to find out that karma’s a bitch.

Experience the action-packed opening to the Darkspace Renegade series, a military sci-fi thrill-ride. If you like your action fueled by power armor, big guns and the occasional sword, you’ll love this fast-moving adventure. Perfect for fans of Jay Allen, JN Chaney and The Expanse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Earth Spells Are Easy: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel (Grimoires of a Middle-aged Witch Book 1) *




  








As a forty-three-year-old, newly divorced, single mom, I know two things for certain, starting over sucks, and magic isn’t real. At least that’s what I thought. I mean, starting over really does stink, but when it comes to magic, I have to rethink everything.

I’ve spent the last year since my ex left me going through the motions. Get up. Work. Care for a grumpy teenager. Cook dinner. Go to bed. Wash. Rinse. Repeat.

Nothing changes... Until it does.

After bidding on a box of old books at an estate auction, I’m experiencing changes.

And I’m not talking about menopause.

My garden gnome Linda has come to life. No, really. Her name is Linda, and she never shuts up. A chonky cat with a few secrets of his own has adopted me. And a gorgeous professor of the occult tells me I’m a witch.

Right now, I’m not sure who’s crazier—me, Linda or the hottie professor.

If this is my new reality, it’s nature’s cruel midlife trick. I’m learning fast that earth spells might be easy, but they aren’t cheap. All magic exacts a toll, and if I don’t master the elements, the elements will be the death of me.

Literally.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mrs Pettigrew Sees a Ghost: First in a Paranormal Mystery Series (Charity Shop Haunted Mystery Book 1) *




  








*New job. New town. New ghost!*
Fifty-two-year-old Emily Curtis wants a job so she can rebuild her shattered life. One year ago, a devastating car accident stole her occupation, her home, and half her mind.

Working in the charity shop of a small town in rural New Zealand seems ideal... until she awakens a ghost! Since the annoying spirit won't move on until her murderer is found, Emily sets to work. However, the ethereal Mrs Pettigrew doesn't remember dying, let alone who killed her.

With family remaining close-lipped and old employees keeping secrets, it'll take more than Emily's newfound ability to talk to the dead to solve the crime.

Mrs Pettigrew Sees a Ghost is the first book in a new paranormal mystery series. It contains ghosts and murderers but is free of the following evil spirits:

No Swearing
No Gore
No Graphic Scenes



This series is written in New Zealand English, which features mainly British spelling variants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bombshell (An Ava Butler Caribbean Mystery): A Sexy Mystery From the What Doesn't Kill You Series *




  








A musical career in the making.
A murdered childhood friend.
One chance for Ava to catch the killer.

"Just when I think I couldn't love another Pamela Fagan Hutchins novel more, along comes Ava." — Marcy McKay, author of Stars Among the Dead

Ava dreams of building a better life for her daughter through her island pop songs. Her new temp job leads to a once-in-a-lifetime shot at a record deal, but before she can pack her bags for New York, she discovers a dead body outside her office building. Horrified, Ava recognizes the murdered sex worker as her childhood friend.

The single mother finds herself torn between pursuing her life’s passion or justice for her murdered friend. When another friend is killed, she worries the deaths are connected to a shared trauma that she’s been running from her whole life. After dumping her cop boyfriend, she realizes the pain she keeps locked inside could be sabotaging her shot at lasting love.

Before Ava can move on to a bright future in music, she must confront the truth behind her dark past to catch the murderer or she'll be next on his kill list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The First Mistake I Made Was Being Born (The Ethan Brady Mysteries Book 2) *




  








Ethan Brady had a romance with a woman forty years ago. Now she has been murdered, and he must solve her killing. Set in New York and New Orleans in 1963, this suspenseful thriller deals with unique ways of murder and an unusual romance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Dead Man and Doggie Delights (A Maggie May and Miss Fancypants Mystery Book 1) *




  








"This book has everything that makes it a good cozy. Light romance, devoted dog person, curious protagonist, and a mystery."

When Maggie May Carver moved to Baker Valley, Colorado she wanted two things: to open a dog barkery with her best friend, and to take care of her aging grandpa.

But when her grandpa is accused of murder--a crime he may well have committed--Maggie finds herself in the role of amateur detective.

With her faithful Newfie, Miss Fancypants, at her side, Maggie is determined to find the real killer and clear her grandpa's name.

Assuming he isn't the real killer, that is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Missing Mom and Mutt Munchies (A Maggie May and Miss Fancypants Mystery Book 4) *




  








Maggie May Carver is done with murder. She's sworn that if she finds another dead body she's just going to step right over it and continue on her merry little way. But when a little boy with sad eyes and freckles shows up asking her to find his mom, she just can't say no.

Once more Maggie is in the thick of things, this time trying to find a little boy's mom in time for his birthday with the help of her cranky grandpa, the handsome local cop, and his charming but criminally-inclined brother. Oh, and of course, her incorrigible Newfoundland, Miss Fancypants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Vital Secrets 1 - 2 *




  








The first TWO Vital Secrets books in a limited-time box set. (Full-length novels, NO CLIFFHANGERS, but recommend reading them in order).

Book Of Secrets:

They survive a nightmare – but they don't escape unscathed.

A harrowing ordeal puts FBI profiler Nathan Thomas and girlfriend Bella Amsel face to face with pure evil.

Little do they know – it's only the beginning.

The psychopath obsessed with Bella isn't giving up that easily.

Will Nathan sacrifice everything he stands for to keep Bella safe?



List Of Secrets:

It could just be coincidence. It also could be revenge.

But hardened cop Frank Zimmerman doesn't believe in coincidences. Neither does FBI profiler Nathan Thomas.

A drowned lawyer, a fatal car accident, a heart attack and a socialite's lethal fall in front of a huge crowd all have their cop antennae pinging - hard.

They dig for evidence to support his theory of a trail of bodies that lead into the past.

What's going on? And who will die next?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*What She Forgot *




  








The man she killed twenty years ago is back -- and he's taken her daughter.

When Madeline was sixteen, she was abducted by a serial killer who'd already murdered four teenage girls in her small town. The week he held her captive is a blank in her mind, but she remembers running from him. And killing him. That's why she's shocked when she sees the killer watching her: at the supermarket, on the streets. In her own back yard.

No one believes she's seeing a dead man. Not her husband, her best friend, her psychiatrist, or the police. So when her teenage daughter vanishes, she knows she's the only one who can get her back alive. But as she scrambles to unearth long-buried secrets about her missing week, she realizes the truth is more dangerous than she ever knew ... and her nightmare is just beginning.

A gripping psychological thriller with explosive twists you won't see coming, What She Forgot is a compelling, fast-paced read that explores just how far into the darkness we'll go to save the ones we love. Perfect for fans of Gone Girl, I Am Watching You, The Girl on the Train, and The Wife Between Us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Facing A Twisted Judgment (Lies and Misdirection Book 2) *




  








*The populace is demanding swift justice for the kidnapping and murder of a young beautiful wife. And the legal system is ready to oblige them even without evidence.*

After a bitterly contested legal battle, Samantha Bennington disappears without a trace. Rumors spread like wildfire. Did Samantha finally come to her senses and abandon her sleazy husband? Or did someone mete out their own brand of vigilante justice?

When the police discover a large area of blood spatter under a freshly painted wall, the focus changes from a missing person to murder. But where is the body?

As the list of suspects narrows, the focus lands squarely on Alex Clarke, Samantha’s husband. Some label him a corrupt attorney; others brush him off as a mere opportunist. What about Samantha’s impulsive drug-addicted sister and her brother serving a sentence for fraud? Both were furious over their loss of millions in court and have more than enough reason to hate Samantha.

Revenge, jealousy, and greed are threads that bind the motive for the murder of Samantha Bennington.

If you are a fan of David Baldacci and John Grisham, then you will love this wild ride that combines all of their best traits in a fast-paced, captivating psychological thriller. FACING A TWISTED JUDGMENT is a gripping legal thriller that will leave you shocked at the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Karma Never Loses An Address (Lies and Misdirection Book 3) *




  








*Betrayal fueled by greed. Murder at its most malevolent.*

It all began as sibling rivalry and jealousy, as so many tales of treachery do. One night, Marley Bennington, fueled by drugs and hatred, ended her sister’s life. So why then was someone else serving a life sentence for the crime?

Alex Clarke buried under a pile of circumstantial evidence confessed to his wife’s murder. Now Marley will inherit millions of dollars from her sister’s estate. But suddenly, two unforeseen obstacles block her well-executed plan. She believes her brother serving a sentence for fraud surely is no threat. But the nosy little old lady determined to bring Marley to justice, that is another story. Marley has killed twice already and cheated the justice system. What are a few more bodies?

Can Mary Cormier, a tenacious octogenarian sleuth, mete out Marley’s karmic due? Or is justice delayed, justice denied?

A gripping legal thriller keeps you guessing until the final twist. This tangled tale is the conclusion to FACING A TWISTED JUDGMENT, but can be read as a stand-alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Monroe Doctrine: Volume I *




  








It was called Jade Dragon…

…and it threatened to destroy the West.

Was an attack on the U.S. imminent?

In a lab deep in the heart of China, a brilliant engineer had a breakthrough. It was the most powerful AI ever created. Ma Young believed the Jade Dragon could solve the world’s most dire challenges. There was just one problem…

The president of China had other ideas.

Was this their chance to conquer?

The war began at the speed of light. The entire NATO alliance stood on the brink of destruction. Cyber-attacks, deepfakes, and a wave of social media disinformation wrought fear and desperation across the globe.

The sleeping giant was awake.

Could Ma stop his creation?

You’ll love this fast-paced techno-military-thriller because we live in a world where this fiction could be truer than we suspect. It will keep you turning the pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Star Binder *




  








A discovery made deep under the polar ice of Mars has profound implications for young Jim Trillion and his best friend, Sergei: two orphaned grifters scraping a living in the planet’s oases resorts. After saving the life of a famous explorer from a terrorist attack, they’re thrust into a dangerous world of alien hunters, top secret organizations, and mind-bending interstellar travel.

As the threat of an invasion mounts, repeated appearances by a mysterious messenger persuades Jim to embark on a personal odyssey to solve the riddle of his past. Sergei won’t let him go it alone, nor will the group of loyal friends they’ve made along the way. But even together, they’ll need all their street smarts, as well as their newly-acquired skills, if they’re to have any chance of surviving an encounter at the heart of one of the galaxy’s oldest and most awesome secrets – the Star Binder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Rip in Time (Tainted Blood Book 1)*




  








The Sword of Truth meets The Wheel of Time in this epic fantasy series.

If there is one thing Viola knows for certain, it is that she’s inferior to all other beings. At least, that is what she has been told for as long as she can remember.

She was born a freak with no memory of her past, and her red eyes and white hair have forced her to hide from the rest of the world. She’s been treated like a slave by a man she hates, and her life of involuntary servitude is all she's ever known.

But everything changes the day she is followed home and captured by Lord Alaric. With her most unusual look, Viola draws the attention of Liam, the town mystic. He's determined to solve the mystery of her bloodline. But the more Viola learns about her past, the more danger she discovers.

When an ancient race rises from the ashes, the whole realm is suddenly at war. What do these creatures want? And what is their strange obsession with Viola?

Her only hope now is to trust Liam and the infamous Demon Hunter as she searches for the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Running Back in Time: Discovering the Formula to Beat the Aging Process and Get Younger (Younger Than Ever Book 2) *




  








Dream big. Set ambitious goals. Be surprised with the outcome!

At the age of 68, while still recovering from his second knee injury, Dr. Zeev Gilkis decided to give himself an unusual present for his 70th birthday.

He dreamed of running a full Marathon, and completing the seventh decade of his life seemed to him the ideal timing to do so.

Perhaps this ambitious goal wouldn’t have been so unusual, had he been a very physically active person in his younger years. But Zeev is a cancer survivor who began his ‘career’ in sports relatively late, in his mid-sixties.

Along with his plans and dreams he kept a diary where he recorded the ups and downs, practical tips and original thoughts that crossed his mind in this long, challenging journey.

The key motive of this book is running. But it is not just running. It is a whole process of learning yourself, feeling your body and a lot of psychology.

The author sees sharing his experiences, as his mission in life to inspire others to set ambitious goals and go for it. Setting a goal is motivating and causes us to take out from ourselves the best!

Join Zeev in this adventure and discover that age doesn't matter. You too can achieve anything you truly dream of.

In his first two books: Unlock Bliss, A Memoir of Getting Happier and The Secret of Life, A Memoir of Getting Younger, Dr. Zeev Gilkis shares with readers the story of his struggle with cancer, some important and original thoughts and insights into life and happiness, such as that “Age doesn’t matter!” among many others.

In a very friendly manner and a conversational style, he describes some of the key processes in the brain, the role of the immune system and how to care for it, the story of how he got into sports in his sixties, and much more good stuff.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Climatized (A Max Ford Mystery Thriller Book 1) *




  








After resigning her post at the States Intelligence Agency, Maxine Ford declares her independence as she bursts onto the Washington scene as a private investigator.
She displays her usual no-holds-barred style, showing no obeisance to the elite politicians.
Right out of the starting gate, she finds herself in the cauldron of mystery, murder, and mayhem. All of her clients are warned to prepare themselves for the truth...at all costs.



˃˃˃ In Climatized, Max is hired by the wife of a prominent senator to determine the cause of his untimely death.
It leads her to discover that three world-renowned scientists had been killed days before they were scheduled to testify before the late senator's investigative committee. Meanwhile, a fourth scientist has gone missing. Max determined he is the key to unearthing the motives behind the deaths. Following the many twists and turns, Max and her associate, Jackson Monroe uncover a powerful organization responsible for the killings. Cogent evidence is provided to the president, forcing him to make a crucial decision--to cover up a diabolical plot--or bring down a multi-trillion-dollar world-wide economy.



˃˃˃ Fernandez' crackerjack international thriller once again expertly weaves fact with fiction.
Readers will be beguiled by the artistic marriage of established facts with a storyline that lifts creativity to new heights. A classic blend of character study and well-plotted action sequences keeps the pages turning faster and faster.

A hair-raising page-turner from start to finish.

˃˃˃ "In Climatized, Sally Fernandez has made herself a credible expert--presenting a plausible scenario that will descend on the planet soon..."
- Dennis T. Avery, New York Times Bestselling Co-Author of Unstoppable Global Warming: Every 1,500 Years


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Marshmallow Murder: A Small Town Cupcake Cozy Mystery (Cupcake Crimes Series Book 2) *




  








Harboring resentment only leads to chaos.

Charlotte McKay is new to Sweetwater Falls, but that doesn’t mean she's about to look the other way when everyone’s least favorite miser goes missing. Following her dream of selling her cupcakes at a bakery is put on hold as she follows a trail of clues, each more strange than the last. Nearly every person in Sweetwater Falls has a grudge against Amos, who was known more for his penny-pinching than his benevolence.

Everyone's mourning looks more like griping over how much the cheapskate still owes the people he swindled. Only Charlotte and Marianne know the tender heart Amos truly had beneath his prickly exterior. When it becomes clear that Amos' murder might go uninvestigated, Charlotte sets out to expose his killer once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kate Benedict Mystery Series Vol. 1-5 (The Kate Benedict Series Book 9)*




  








*FIVE TRADITIONAL BRITISH MYSTERIES...*
with a metaphysical twist—at an out-of-this-world price!

Meet Kate Benedict—a promising young British architect who solves mysteries on the side. And she has an edge—an unusual, supernatural talent: she sees mysterious, swirling, death-predicting auras hovering over the people around her. She uses these paranormal powers to save her aura-ridden friends, neighbors, and coworkers who are oblivious to the danger they’re in—and they never believe her. Everywhere Kate turns she ends up with a deliciously traditional cozy on her hands: whether she’s working at her elegant office in rainy London or traipsing around a grand Scottish castle during a weekend getaway, Kate’s always knee deep in intrigue. Now available as a complete box set, this irresistible murder mystery series is like candy for international suspense armchair travelers. This series is a perfect pick for those who like their cozy female sleuths smart, savvy—and a tad psychic.

THE AURA
Life spins out of control for Kate Benedict when she begins seeing a dancing aura above certain people’s heads that seems to signal death. Suddenly she’s psychic. But psychic’s not acceptable in her circle, where the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. Yet…people close to her are dying.

Kate's attempts to discuss her new-found metaphysical gift are met with eye rolls; she can’t even tell the Scotland Yard detective who's investigating the death of a close friend, Rebecca Williams. And now Rebecca’s neighbor has an aura.

DOUBLE BLIND
Two politicians have the death-predicting auras Kate can see. The only way to get to the two pols is via her old friend, DCI Clarke; yet her warnings go unheeded, and even her best friend, Anita, refuses to believe in the auras’ existence—even when one appears over her boss. And then Anita develops her own aura.

THE FLORENTINE CYPHER
What began as a quiet dinner date with an old childhood friend turns into a manhunt when Kate arrives at the rendezvous just in time to find her friend Ethan disappearing into a taxi. Kate is alarmed to see the distinctive swirling pattern above his head. After receiving a series of cryptic text messages, Kate looks for Ethan at his sister’s house in Florence, but whatever danger threatened Ethan in London has followed her to Italy—his sister Claire has a matching aura! Kate and Claire go on the run, constantly watched and followed, repeatedly threatened and attacked, never knowing whom they can trust.

THE SCOTTISH CONNECTION
Kate is off to a glamorous weekend party in Scotland at the formerly grand castle belonging to the uncle of her boyfriend Josh. But the festive occasion turns solemn when Kate notices an aura above the head of Josh’s beloved Uncle Fergus. Kate can sometimes avert disaster –if she can discover the source of the danger. Otherwise, Josh’s favorite uncle will die in a matter of days.

Thus is the scene set for a deliciously traditional British cozy with a touch of the paranormal thriller—complete with ghostly characters from the past; medieval weapons collection; a ruined, closed-off wing of the castle; plus a vaguely menacing assortment of servants and locals and a castleful of dodgy house guests, all wrapped up in mysterious Scottish gloom… warmed by a cozy library fire and a nearly priceless collection of single malt scotches.

ASSIGNMENT IN AMSTERDAM
It looks like a plum job for architect Kate Benedict—she’s been sent to Amsterdam to repurpose an ancient mansion, happily assigned to work with an old friend. But it's a catastrophe—her old friend’s going to die. And so is the caretaker. And the owner. Probably Kate too, but she wouldn't know—the auras she can see don't show in mirrors. As the team hears voices in empty rooms and discovers hidden passageways, Kate knows the house conceals a secret. One that someone will kill to keep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder in the Family: Florida Murder Mystery Series Novel 6 (Florida Murder Mystery Novel Series) *




  








Roger Pyles, a forensic specialist and investigator, has again been asked by Florida Governor Pete Steele to act as his Special Agent. His assignment is to track down a gang of serial thieves plaguing the state. So far, his success record at solving crimes has been good, but has Roger bit off more than he can chew this time? What surprises, pleasant and unpleasant, will he have to deal with? Will he escape with his skin intact or not? Dealing with criminals can be deadly. Some professions have lethal hazards. Beware.

Murder in the Family is a character-driven story with a dynamic plot laced with mystery, murder, and mayhem. Enjoy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Adam's Witness: A Thrilling Mystery, Crime and Romance Novel (Adam and Grace Book 1) *




  








Where does justice end and vengeance begin?
When newspaper journalist Grace Rampling learns that the Pride Choir has been banned from performing in the cathedral, she rushes to the church to get some answers.

Instead, she literally stumbles onto a grisly crime scene: the bishop is lying in a pool of his own blood before the altar. Suddenly, Grace is no longer the observer and reporter. She finds herself central to the case — not only as the key witness, but a suspect and even potential victim.

Lead investigator Detective Sergeant Adam Davis is thrown by the fierce attraction he feels toward Grace that, if acted upon, could throw the entire case into jeopardy.

With Grace at risk and off limits, he races to unravel an increasingly disturbing mystery, while he struggles to both protect and resist the woman of his dreams.

A swirling thrill ride through the labyrinth of a mystery, romance, crime and a gripping conclusion that no one will see coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BLOOD STAINED an unputdownable crime thriller with a breathtaking twist (Detective Claudia Nunn Mystery Book 1) *




  








Can’t find her.

Can’t catch him.

Can’t trust anyone.

The first in a gripping new Sheffield-set crime series starring Detective Claudia Nunn.

Detective Claudia Nunn’s colleague DS Dominic Harrison has been leading the case against a dangerous serial killer, who hunts his victims using a dating app. But now his own wife has gone missing.

Then a large pool of blood is discovered in their garage. And Dominic is the prime suspect.

Is Dominic being framed by a serial killer or will Claudia expose an even uglier truth?

Can’t tell a soul how it ends.

Blood Stained is a dark, twisty and utterly compulsive page-turner that will be devoured by fans of Helen H. Durrant, Rachel Abbott, Angela Marsons and L.J. Ross.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deepfake: A Zack Wilder Thriller (The Fulcrum) *




  








Seeing is believing.

That’s always been the case. Until now.

When FBI Special Agent Zack Wilder is shown a video of his brother, a US Senator, having sex with a congressman, he’s shocked. But the most shocking thing of all: it never happened. The video is a deepfake, but unlike any that have come before; it’s flawless, impossible to distinguish from the real thing.

The line between truth and lies isn’t blurring—it’s being erased.

Zack is an expert on deception. After all, his whole life is based on secrets and lies. Now he must delve into the deadly world of deepfakes and disinformation to discover who is behind the video of his brother, and why. And it soon becomes clear that the video is only a small piece in a vast conspiracy to destabilize the American government and force the world into devastating conflicts.

Time is running out. Can Zack find a way to distinguish truth from lies before the world is plunged into a nuclear catastrophe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/21/22.

Currently Free.

*The History of the Knights Templar*




  







In The History of the Knights Templar Charles Addison traces the rise and fall of this legendary religious-military organization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/22/22.

Currently Free.

*Anti-Paradox*




  








A Quantum Dual World is about to be revealed.

At a remote archaeological site in Guatemala, archaeologists discover a mysterious artifact hidden under a giant Mayan pyramid. There’s only one problem; it doesn’t belong there. So who made it, and where did it come from?

It will be up to theoretical physicist Hans Verlink and his brilliant graduate student, Katrien De Vries from Waking Iceman, to devise an elaborate experiment to unravel the mystery. But when their investigation takes an unexpected turn, they are sent on a perilous journey to another world where they become trapped and must find a way back home.

Anti-Paradox picks up where C.R. Wahl’s Waking Iceman left off, sending the reader on a non-stop techno-thriller ride through the jungles of Guatemala to Amsterdam and beyond to another dimension.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Falling Star (The Triumph Saga Book 1) *




  








THE UNIVERSE IS A DANGEROUS PLACE.

When you’re out in the black wilds of space you might encounter warring pirate factions, rogue planets, or even find yourself on the wrong side of the Royal Union, the ruling government of the Triumph galaxy. Unfortunately for Halstaan Cross, it's all three.

Halstaan is the chief engineer of a long-range rescue/salvage ship that patrols the dangerous frontier. He is relied upon to keep the ship running and ensure that salvage and cargo is rendered safe and stowed without incident. The crew counts on him with their lives and their livelihood. But he is also hiding a dark secret that may threaten the whole crew.

Ro Javlin is a young man from a remote planet setting off into the universe for the first time. Bound by duty and pressured by his community, he reluctantly accepts a commission to attend the Royal Military Academy.

When Ro’s path unexpectedly intersects with Halstaan, the two are thrust into the midst of a discovery that will affect the entire galaxy and change the course of their lives forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Database of Souls (The Simulation Book 1) *




  








Priests call it purgatory. Lemmy calls it the Database of Souls. Whatever it’s called, it’s where you’re stuck between resets of the Simulation.

When the devil makes a mistake and corrupts the entire simulation, stuck in the database is where Dan might end up forever. Unless he can fix it—and save the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Girl of Dorcha Wood (Daughter of Erabel Book 1) *




  








Treacherous.
Evil.
Dark.
Dorcha Wood is all of these.

And none of them.



The people of Felmore talk of Dorcha Wood in whispers, if they speak of it at all. There is danger in the dark forest. Monstrous things, remnants of the Aos Sí, lurk in the shadows, hunting the unwary should one be careless enough to cross those borders.

But to seventeen-year-old Fiadh, Dorcha Wood is home. A haven. It speaks to her in the rustle of the wind through the leaves, in the wild things that come to her hand. It is a forest whose secrets become known only when it chooses to reveal them.

Hers is a simple life until the outside world shatters it.

Gideon, a warrior whose memory is as lost as his strength, finds his way to Fiadh's healing hands. With his arrival comes the wrath of Lord Darragh, the ruler of Felmore. A man whose violence rivals that of the nightmarish beings of Dorcha Wood.

Fiadh finds herself thrust into a world brimming with suspicion and cruelty, seething with hatred and vengeance.

Hunted.

Desperate.

She turns to Gideon. Setting herself on a new path where she will confront the reality of old hatred, the consequences of things hidden, and the truth of who she is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Girl in the Scarlet Chair: A Supernatural Ghost Story (Haunting Clarisse Book 1) *




  








When a malicious chair's only desire is to prosper from negative thoughts, will Clarisse be willing to trade her mind for a premonition?

They don't have the safety of distance to rely upon--only five days to decide if they are made for each other before Harry leaves back home. Or will the mysterious scarlet chair determine their fate?

She was unlucky in love, recently separated, and desperately searching for the man of her dreams. For Harry, recently divorced-- it carried risk and uncertainty? In this heart-rending search for passion, he travels to the city of our affection to meet Clarisse. A spirit hunter and a woman with a problematic past. Harry leaves his western-centric norms behind immersed in the vibrant and bustling city.

But will Clarisse have the courage to tell him everything--past secrets, fears, and inhibition? Or will the embedded dark secret of the chair unleash its evil? As it has always done for generations?

The Girl in the Scarlet Chair is the first book in the spine-chilling Haunting Clarisse supernatural horror series. If you like pulse-pounding tension, scarily dark corners, and thought-provoking dilemmas, then you'll love Janice Tremayne's unsettling story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Haunting in Hartley: A Supernatural Suspense Horror (Haunting Clarisse Book 2) *




  








A town under siege. A malignant force plaguing its people. Can this warrior for good cleanse the sickness before they all fall prey to darkness?

Clarisse Garcia walks the arduous path of a spirit hunter. Arriving in the small Australian township of Hartley for work, she immediately senses the area is mired in a centuries-old curse. And when a local paranormal expert shares his evidence, the prescient woman finds herself face to face with a malevolent demon.

Flirting with danger, Clarisse engages in a battle of wits with the wicked creature. But even as she fends off the foul manifestation’s attempts to sour her faith, she fears she may never escape her high-stakes parlay with evil incarnate.

Can she maintain her grip on sanity before the tight-knit community is doomed?

Haunting in Hartley is the second standalone book in the spine-chilling Haunting Clarisse supernatural horror series. If you like pulse-pounding tension, scarily dark corners, and thought-provoking dilemmas, then you’ll love Janice Tremayne’s unsettling story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The House of Closed Doors *




  








Heedless. Stubborn. Disgraced.
Small town Illinois, 1870: "My stepfather was not particularly fond of me to begin with, and now that he'd found out about the baby, he was foaming at the mouth"

Desperate to avoid marriage, Nell Lillington refuses to divulge the name of her child's father and accepts her stepfather's decision that the baby be born at a Poor Farm and discreetly adopted.

Until an unused padded cell is opened and two small bodies fall out.

Nell is the only resident of the Poor Farm who is convinced the unwed mother and her baby were murdered, and rethinks her decision to abandon her own child to fate. But even if she manages to escape the Poor Farm with her baby she may have no safe place to run to.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Two Birds, One Stone (Kate Albertson Mysteries Book 2) *




  








Getting framed was only part of the picture.


Bryce Dalrymple is at the top of his game. As one of L.A.’s premier sports agents, he represents only the most elite professional athletes and earns a sweet living doing it. He’s also just taken a bullet. Even worse, Kate Albertson’s best friend has been charged with the murder.


While Kate is positive Aubrey wouldn’t even hurt someone’s feelings, much less pull a trigger, there’s compelling evidence against her, and it’ll take someone with the guts of a burglar to find out who really wanted Bryce dead. Fortunately, Kate is a burglar.

Note: This book was previously titled Left Holding the Bag.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cutler's Return (The John Cutler Mysteries Book 1) *




  








AN INTENSE CRIME FICTION THRILLER FILLED WITH MYSTERY AND SUSPENSE

How far would you go for the person who broke your heart? John Cutler is about to find out.

When a past love calls for help, John Cutler returns to Seattle. He didn’t want to go, but she offered the one thing he needed more than distance from her—money.

After the former cop arrives in the Emerald City, old feelings resurface, and new lies are told. Soon, Cutler doesn’t know which way is up, and that’s a dangerous place to be.

For influential people are in the orbit of this past love, and they want to silence a secret she keeps. Money and political connections lead to corruption and intimidation. Murder is only a heartbeat away.

As he gets closer to the truth, does death await Cutler?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*We All Rise Together (The Morgans and the Mob Book 3) *




  








SOME PEOPLE NEVER LEARN. THIS GUY
THINKS THINGS CAN’T GET WORSE…

If you’re John Paul Morgan, they can always get worse.

Sure his wife left him, his friend’s dying, he’s been crippled, and his company’s destroyed. But that company of his is a money-laundering business and the other misfortunes also stem from his wife CJ’s ill-advised plan to finance a Robin Hood scheme by skimming money from a nasty cartel.

Maybe she forgot-- the mob never goes away.

Especially when they think you’ve got something they want. In this case, a designer drug more powerful, more addictive, more dangerous than heroin, and worth millions. The cartel’s threatening to kill CJ if he doesn’t turn it over to them.

John Paul could save her if he knew where she was— or knew where the drug was. But he doesn’t, of course.

Duane Lindsay’s the king of getting characters into impossible situations and then inviting the reader to watch them think, fight, and invent their way out of them, often in ways so ingenious you can’t help smiling at the sheer cleverness of it all.

Fans of caper mysteries will eat this one up, and will find one of the Morgans’most original adversaries irresistible —Annie Barrows, 66-year-old assassin and aspiring artist.

If you’re thinking, “great role for Kathy Bates”, think again—maybe somebody more like the late Betty White. If you need a laugh, grab this one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/22/22.

Currently Free.

*The Ransom Drop: The Response Files : Somali Piracy Action Thriller*




  








The Ransom Drop, a true to real life, military suspense thriller, that reveals the secrets behind the resolution of Somali piracy. It's a factually correct, intense page turner, and it's written by the guy who delivered some of the largest ransoms ever paid at sea.

Winner of the AudioBookReviewer.Com 'Reviewers Choice' award.
Publishers Weekly ‘Starred Review’.
Rob Phayre winner of the 'Best New Author 2021' from ABR.
Indies Today 5 star recommended!
Readers Favourite, Prairies Book Review and BookView - All gave 5 star reviews

An oil tanker is hijacked by a novice band of Somali pirates.
It's an impossible problem to solve in one of the most remote and dangerous places on earth.
A team of experts are called in with one job to do; save the lives of the crew.

Can this 'A-team' do so? Can they prevent a massive environmental disaster, rescue the ship and its hundred million dollar cargo? There are reputations to be made, or lost...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/23/22.

Currently Free.

*Bridgers 1: The Lure of Infinity (Bridgers Series) *




  








*Some worlds are better left alone.*

Infinity Fowler has been fighting all her life. As a child, she had to fight for survival. Then she fought professionally. But when humans obtained the technology to bridge to alternate versions of Earth, she saw a chance for a new life. She signed up to become a bridger—an elite fighter and survival expert who protects tourists bridging to alternate worlds.

Desmond Weaver is a tourist making a last-ditch effort to complete his PhD in evolutionary biology. He has booked the excursion of a lifetime, a data collection mission to a vastly different version of Earth. If he fails, his career will be over.

Infinity is Desmond’s assigned trainer and bridger. She is one of the best, willing to die protecting tourists. And also willing to kill. When it’s time to bridge, Desmond and his two college roommates feel well prepared.

But they aren’t. Naked and weaponless, on an extraordinary world teeming with lethal predators, the team becomes entangled in a life-and-death struggle more terrifying than anything they could ever have imagined.

The Lure of Infinity, the first book in the Bridgers series, is for readers who love wilderness adventure, strange alien landscapes, and unforgettable characters. Are you ready to explore unlimited alternate universes?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Closed Campus: A First Person Zombie Horror Story (Jane Zombie Chronicles Book 1) *




  








*Flesh-eating zombies on campus. A virus gone wild. Do I stand a chance against the undead?*

My name is Jane, and tonight is my first night on the air.

I’m looking forward to my isolated night shifts at the school radio station. It's the only place I can escape the bullies and quiet my anxiety. When rumors spread of a viral epidemic ripping through the wintery campus, I’m happy to be safe in the snug studio. But after communications go down and the infected break into the station, my peace turns into panic.

Fearing for my life, my only path of escape runs through the dark, snow-covered campus. But it may be too late to escape the gaping jaws of the walking dead. Will I be able to fight off the zombies and outrun the apocalypse, or will flesh-eating terrors teach me a deadly final lesson?

Closed Campus is the first installment in the Jane Zombie Chronicles, a series of young adult horror adventure books. If you like feisty female heroines, spine-chilling undead, and pulse-pounding action, then you'll love Gayle Katz's post-apocalyptic novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*In Search of the Cannibal King *




  








It all began when Nanine laid eyes on an old newspaper article titled Yankee Cannibal King…

Nanine’s quest to learn the true story that inspired the fantastical article led her on a global adventure, eventually landing her on the Marquesas Islands. On her journey, she discovered missionary descendants and oral storytellers. Each discovery brought her closer to John Rumell’s life and decision to live in a culture that practiced cannibalism and engaged in tribal wars. Had it been his love for a native princess that led Rumell to leave the Western world and subject himself to painful tribal tattooing, or another reason?

After sixty years of investigating detailed letters, diaries, and eyewitness accounts that revealed her ancestor’s life among savages, Nanine is ready to share this incredible story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Apparition in the Attic: A Soul Seeker Cozy Mystery #1 (Soul Seeker Cozy Mystery Series) *




  








Professional home stager Brynn Sullivan is known as the person to call if you can’t sell a home. Little do her clients know that she has a secret!

When a beautiful Victorian sits on the market for too long, the desperate realtor reaches out for help. But this time, Brynn may be in over her head as a ghostly mystery from the past collides with a present-day murder. Will she be able to solve both cases in time?

If you like paranormal cozies, funny spirits, and amateur sleuths, you’ll love this delightful new series from Courtney McFarlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Purrfect Boy Toy (The Mysteries of Max Book 18 ) *




  








A talk show host under attack. Odelia and her feline sleuths to the rescue.

When Odelia was hired by Opal Harvey, the country’s most famous talk show host, I was happy for her, and eager to help. Until she told me the job involved flying out to LA. Everybody knows cats don’t travel. Not by car, not by boat, not by train and most definitely not by plane!

So why did I decide to throw caution to the wind and catch that flight? Simple. I had no choice in the matter! And so my latest adventure began. Luckily my friends all got to tag along, and so did all of Odelia’s family members—even Grandma Muffin, who decided to bring her boy toy. Or is it toy boy?

It turned out to be a blast. We had pedicures. We had manicures. We got to meet celebrities, we got to visit movie sets. We were also shot at, chased, screamed at, and had the dubious pleasure of meeting Opal’s cloned cat—who revealed we might all be cloned, too! So did we catch whoever tried to permanently retire Opal Harvey? Read on to find out!

PS: no cats were harmed (or cloned) in the making of this story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Mother's Promise: A Riveting Kidnapping Mystery (A Lockhart Missing Person Mystery Book 2) *




  







FBI Agent Kira Lockhart has recovered more missing persons than anyone else in the Bureau. But one case haunts her more than any other: her daughter. Five years after Kira failed to save her daughter, she will finally have the chance to catch the people responsible. But will she live long enough to see justice served?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Captive: A Gripping Kidnap Thriller (A Detective Jade Monroe Crime Thriller Book 2) *




  








Fans of James Patterson's Women's Murder Club or Michael Connelly's Harry Bosch series will love C.M. Sutter!

Criminals have to answer to Detective Jade Monroe and they aren't liking it.

A body, wrapped in plastic, is discovered in a ditch along a secluded country road. Detective Jade Monroe, and her partner, Jack Steele, arrive at the scene in minutes. Suspicious looking evidence gives the impression that this young woman has been held captive.

As days pass, more local women vanish without a trace. Jade and her team of detectives fear the worst.
With precious time slipping away, Jade needs to pull out all stops to find this perpetrator, even if that means putting herself directly in harm’s way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Stubborn Lawyer: Six Legal Thriller Short Stories *




  








SIX MITCH TURNER LEGAL THRILLER SHORT STORIES IN ONE BOOK!

Meet Mitch Turner, the fast-talking criminal defense attorney who takes risks others do not! If you like legal thrillers, these short stories are for you. Fans of John Grisham and Scott Turrow will enjoy these stories.

THE MUGGER

Criminal defense attorney Mitch Turner has just left the courthouse after a long day when he hears a commotion coming from a nearby alley. He follows it and sees a woman getting mugged. He immediately heads down the alley to see what he can do to defuse the situation. The woman is cooperating, giving everything to the mugger except for her wedding ring. The thief is unsatisfied and demands the ring while escalating his threats. Just when Mitch Turner is about to make a move, the situation changes completely and he is back to square one.

THE HOSTAGE NEGOTIATOR

Criminal defense attorney Mitch Turner is sitting at his desk working on a pressing deadline when a man walks in and points a gun at him, saying he needs a lawyer. Mitch tells the man he doesn’t work under the gun, and the man becomes more threatening. Mitch starts prodding to figure out what could have brought the man to such a low point, and just when Mitch thinks he has a handle on the situation, the police show up. Thinking fast, Mitch starts a negotiation between his new client and the police officer, trying to come up with a solution to deescalate the situation so he can get back to working on his fast-approaching deadline.

THE PROSECUTION’S WITNESS

It comes down to the trial. Everything criminal defense attorney Mitch Turner has done to resolve the murder charge against his client has failed, so now he must fight it out in court. He has no viable alternative suspect. All evidence points to his client. The courtroom is in shock when Mitch declines to question the prosecution’s expert witness, frustrating his own client who wants Mitch to fight tooth and nail. The prosecution calls its next witness. Mitch gears up for his cross-examination.

Everything hinges on this.

THE GHOST SUSPECT

Mitch Turner’s client is going to jail for murder. It is now just a matter of negotiating a plea bargain, something his client refuses to do. As a final request for his client, he agrees to interview one last potential witness. The moment he steps into the witness’s home, he begins to suspect that the man is insane. Then the witness claims that a ghost murdered the victim. Going against his better judgment, Mitch Turner investigates the only real-world possibility, thinking it will go nowhere but knowing he must first satisfy his client before they can work on a plea bargain.


THE SILENT WITNESS

ONE MAN REFUSES TO TESTIFY.

The witness assured Mitch Turner he knew the truth about that night but he clammed up when Mitch got him on the stand. Mitch must figure out how to get the truth out of him otherwise Mitch’s client will go to prison for a long time.

MITCH TURNER MUST FIND A WAY TO GET THE TRUTH.

Can he convince the witness to testify?

FOR JUSTICE

A GRIZZLY MURDER.

Mitch Turner’s client has been charged with murdering the next-door neighbor of his girlfriend. There is little physical evidence against him.

TWO WITNESSES TESTIFY AGAINST THE ACCUSED.

It is only because of the word of two witnesses that charges have been brought against the client. These witnesses knew the victim.

The client did not.

IT IS MITCH TURNER’S LAST CHANCE FOR JUSTICE.

Mysteriously, Mitch Turner’s trial notebook disappears. He is forced to handle the trial without his prepared notes. It was already an uphill battle without this loss.

Can Mitch Turner prove his client is not the murderer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Judged (A Casey Cort Legal Thriller Book 1) *




  








*⚖ A mother with an explosive secret. A daughter who spills it. The rookie lawyer with something to prove.*
"... a “must-read” intriguing new series.” -J Collins
"Great Read! Loved the twists and turns." -Y Little

Cleveland lawyer Casey Cort is desperate to get her law practice off of life support. When a federal judge seeks her out for her expertise in juvenile court, Casey thinks she’s found a lifeline.

Frustrated with Cuyahoga County’s arbitrary handling of abuse and neglect cases, Casey’s determined to keep the judge’s daughter from the clutches of foster care. But she’s unprepared for a system that snubs its nose at justice. With a client prone to self-sabotage, can Casey redeem herself by saving them both?

Judged is the first book in the high-stakes Casey Cort legal thriller series.

If you like strong women, shocking political corruption, and gripping stories ripped from the headlines, you’ll love Aime Austin’s explosive novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Caged (A Casey Cort Legal Thriller Book 3) *




  








*⚖ Stolen. Trafficked. Caged. ⛓*
Struggling to pull together the pieces of her life after another falling out with Ohio’s most powerful political dynasty, Cleveland attorney Casey Cort turns her attention toward her budding relationship with rising assistant U.S. Attorney Miles Siegel. But their courtship comes to an abrupt halt when a single phone call catapults them from their first date and onto the scene of a horrific crime.

The discovery throws Miles into a frantic search for a criminal mastermind, known on the streets as Sledge Hammer. Meanwhile, Casey realizes she may hold the key to solve the ‘Container’ case—and to the freedom of innocent women and children in Cleveland’s heinous sex trafficking ring.

Can Miles and Casey put the clues together to solve the mystery before the trail runs cold?

Caged is the next installment in the high-stakes Casey Cort legal thriller series. If you like strong women, gripping crime investigation, and stories ripped from the headlines, you’ll love Aime Austin’s page-turning story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/23/22.

Currently Free.

*False Justice (Jessie Black Legal Thrillers Book 5) *




  








A powerful corporation. A legal system bought and paid for. A prosecutor willing to risk everything for justice.

In a courthouse hallway, Assistant District Attorney Jessie Black runs into an old law school friend. Jessie is excited to catch up with Kelly … until she realizes the lawyer is terrified.

Kelly is representing grieving parents against a large corporation whose failure to meet safety standards caused a child’s death. The company stands to lose a lot of money, and Kelly fears someone is following her, watching her, and preparing to harm her. But without an actual threat, the police won’t help. Jessie offers to talk to her friends in the police department to try to get Kelly some protection, at least temporarily.

But that night, Kelly is found dead in what looks like a random car accident.

Now, Jessie must prove Kelly’s accident was actually a murder, find the killer, and protect the grief-stricken parents from a corporation willing to do anything to silence them. But can she succeed against a corrupt judicial system, an indifferent police force, and a bloodthirsty killer? Or will her fight for justice cost her everything?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/24/22.

Currently Free.

*The Varissian Affair (The Marcus Files Book 1) *




  







The date is 2184. Chief Petty Officer Tahir Marcus, assigned to Terra Nine as part of the Alliance mission to win favor with the Varissi governing council, is faced with a difficult task indeed.

The Earth led Alliance is in position to make a move on the Fleet, that is, if they can control the supply chain of Ciaranian – a rare crystal, recently discovered to have the ability to power an entire starship. Found only on Terra Nine, a planet on the far edge of the known galaxy, the Alliance must contend with a local population, the Varissians, who are well placed on becoming a major player in intergalactic affairs and trade, especially with several empires and planetary groups eager to access their untapped resource.

Within days of his arrival, Marcus is thrown into a web of deceit and conflicting factions between the Alliance and with the Consulate General and his lackeys eager to make deals and mine Ciaranian at any costs, even if it means the subjugation and termination of those that follow the Tinara. When Alliance bombs are found to have destroyed several settlements including the Alliance base, Marcus, now one of the few remaining attaché members on the planet, must carefully navigate the delicate situation to figure out what is really going on, how to notify command, and how to stop a planned genocide before it is too late.

He has managed the impossible before, can he do it again?

Warning: This book contains adult content especially with language and violence. Not suitable for younger readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Evil Arises (Roland Of The High Crags Book 1) *




  








Warrior. Monk. Wizard. He is Roland Of The High Crags.

As a warrior monk he has taken vows to protect humanity from all forms of evil. To protect the innocent and the weak, and to unflinchingly face his foes, no matter the odds. For centuries, that meant that the Bretan monks faced the hordes of Dragon armies who pushed Mankind into the snow-capped mountains of The High Kanris.

But one day, a dragon nobleman asks Roland to take his remaining heir, a seven-year-old dragon princess, and save her from those who wish to destroy her. Accepting the challenge, Roland decides to raise the child in the ways of The Bretan, and teach her the vast magical powers of the Bretan Way.

Yet in his heart he knows the truth; that the child is the ultimate weapon, designed by the Dragon gods. A weapon forged in Dragon magic and charged with the command to destroy the entire human race. Yet Roland sees a glimmer of hope, a way to defy the prophecy. A way to take the ultimate weapon and turn it against the gods themselves.

It's a gamble filled with treachery and betrayal, but it is a chance to end the forever war. For Roland, there is no choice but to accept this role.

And so, the adventure begins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Magical Creatures Academy 1: Night Shifter *




  








The top-100 Amazon bestselling series is now complete!

I come from a long and powerful line of supernaturals, but I’ve never shown any abilities whatsoever.

So when the prestigious Magical Creatures Academy invites me to attend, I’m more than a little hesitant. From shifters to vampires and even fae, everyone flaunts their impressive abilities … everyone but me.

I’m so frustrated I’m about ready to give up, when the super handsome and totally-off-limits prince of the elves decides to show me some extra attention.

He’s not the only one who has his sights set on me though. A dangerous rebel faction is closing in on the school, and they don’t think I’m a dud either. Instead, they believe I’m hiding a rare and coveted form of magic, one they could use to turn me into the ultimate weapon.

I just wanted to find a place to belong, but now my very existence could threaten everyone I’ve ever known or loved. No pressure, right?

Night Shifter is the start of an exciting, magic-filled fantasy; starring a girl with lots of moxie; fine, brawny shifters; BFFs with questionable morals; and pygmy trolls in need of an attitude adjustment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Magical Creatures Academy 2: Lion Shifter *




  








*Rina Nelle Mont is finally a part of the paranormal world. But it isn’t rainbows and roses like she’d imagined.*

The Magical Creatures Academy only accepts those supernaturals with the greatest potential. She’s now certain she has what it takes … and then some. She has more power than she has bargained for.

The Academy is the leading institution for paranormal creatures in the world. Its students are the finest of shifters, vampires, and fae.

In Rina’s opinion, Prince Leander Verion is the finest of all the fae, but he’s also entirely off limits. She lacks the requisite pointy ears to make her an acceptable match.

But Rina is far from acceptable, she’s exceptional. If only she can learn to master her wild powers … before they master her.

Whether she likes it or not, Rina is about to find out why she has rightfully earned her place at the academy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Magical Creatures Academy 3: Mage Shifter *




  








Rina Nelle Mont is a dual mage shifter. And she sure as hell isn’t a quitter.

Though the leaders of the Voice have stolen her shifter magic, she has mage magic in spades, even if she has little idea how to control it. And she and the prince of the fae are in love. Cue drama with the king of the fae, who doesn’t want the prince to slum it with a non-fae, and worse still, a non-elf. Rina is about to take on the fight of her life—both at the academy and in the fae’s Golden Forest. The odds may be stacked against her, but what else is new? She’ll roll with the cray cray. What’s a dual mage shifter to do?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Magical Creatures Academy 4: Power Streak *




  








Jasmine has been around magic all her life. She knows the rules, and she loves to break them.

When she turned eighteen, her shifter powers manifested, just as she expected them to. When the Magical Creatures Academy invited her to attend the prestigious school, she wasn’t surprised. When she had a fling with a flirtatious fae over the summer, she thought nothing would come of it, especially as she’s had her eye on a mighty fine shifter at the academy.But for once Jas is about to be shocked. The fae isn’t what he appeared to be, and neither is the amulet he left behind.

*** This book will take you on a wild ride filled with loads of magic, sizzling adventure, sexy shifters and fae, and enough spunk to leave you wanting more.

*** Jas embraces her wild side. This series is recommended for ages 16 and up due to language and sexual situations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Magical Creatures Academy 5: Power Pendant *




  








New rule: When you find a shiny, pretty necklace, do not put it on.

Jas has long known about magical objects. She just never thought the pendant her summer fling left behind would be one. Now Jas has to figure out how to master her pendant … before it masters her. 

*** This book will take you on a wild ride filled with loads of magic, sizzling adventure, sexy shifters and fae, and enough spunk to leave you wanting more. 

*** Jas embraces her wild side. This series is recommended for ages 16 and up due to language and sexual situations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*SONGBIRD (JAX DIAMOND MYSTERIES Book 1) *




  








It’s all fun and games until someone gets killed.

Meet Jax Diamond, a sharp, sophisticated, skilled, no-nonsense private detective. Or is he? Glued to his side is his canine partner, Ace, a fierce and unrelenting German Shepherd whose mere presence terrorizes criminals into submission. Well, maybe not.

But the two of them are a whole lot smarter than they look. And they have their hands full when a playwright’s death is declared natural causes, and his new manuscript worth a million bucks is missing.

Laura Graystone, a beautiful rising Broadway star, is dragged into the heart of their investigation, and she’s none too happy about it. Especially when danger first strikes, and she needs to rely on her own ingenuity to save their hides.

Join Jax, Laura and Ace on a fun yet deadly ride during the Roaring Twenties that takes twists and turns, and a race against time to find the real murderer before he/she/they stop them permanently.

A B.R.A.G. Medallion Award


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Code Rojo (A Brad Frame Mystery Book 9) *




  







Sharon Porter, Brad's trusty assistant, is front and center in an investigation of political corruption at the highest levels of city government. She goes undercover in an assignment that brings far more than she bargained. Brad takes on investigator duties for a high-powered defense attorney, and jeopardizes his relationship with his mentor and friend, Nick Argostino.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sound of a Furious Sky: FBI Agent Domini Walker Book 1 (Dom Walker)*




  








A missing heiress. A mysterious trip. And a brutal murder come together in this gripping page-turner, the first in HN Wake’s new series featuring FBI Special Agent Domini Walker.

Returning from an involuntary leave of absence, the gutsy, tenacious FBI Special Agent Domini Walker catches a no-brainer missing persons case. The young heiress Hettie Van Buren has slipped away on a sexy weekend with a delinquent boyfriend.

But things are not as they seem. Not by a long shot.

The gruesome discovery of the boyfriend's corpse catapults Dom into action. Has Micah Zapata's Honduran past finally caught up with him? Why did Micah and Hettie conceal their trip? What secret is the wealthy Van Buren family hiding?

While awaiting the findings of a perilous internal affairs investigation and battling her own personal demons from a tragic past, Dom races to assemble the pieces of a treacherous puzzle. With the help of sassy Staff Operations Specialist Lea Peck and peculiar museum researcher Mila Pascale, Dom tracks an elusive killer—from sumptuous Central Park penthouses to the haunting piers in the Bronx and the dusty plains of Honduras.

If you like Clarice Starling, Harry Bosch, Lisbeth Salander, Jack Reacher, and Tracy Crosswhite, you’ll love Dom Walker.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Trouble with San Francisco (A Suite and Slain Humorous Mystery Book 1) *




  








Extortion rate rents, tech-bro infestations, and sage advice from random homeless citizens keep the laughs rolling in.

If you love a screwball mystery, but also enjoy stories where a hardboiled mug might get socked in the jaw, then you’re really going to fall for The Trouble with San Francisco.

After quitting her job at a sleazy internet company, Samantha Suite is hard-pressed for cash. She gets roped into following a friend’s cheating husband. But tailing a middle-aged lawyer through the streets of San Francisco is more challenging than it sounds.

Sam’s “easy gig” drags her into one perilous predicament after another, where she encounters a wide array of the citizens San Francisco has on offer, including: a hot cop, an out-of-control frat boy, a feisty grandmother who plays loose with the law, friendly leather daddies, an aging biker, a shady dude she used to know in high school, and worst of all, Slain. He’s a professional P.I., who is so hardboiled he needs a Google Translate button. And he doesn’t appreciate some dame filching a gig from a hard-working shamus. Slain goes out of his way to make Sam understand that being a private detective is a dangerous business. And ends up making her life miserable in the process.

If you love a good laugh, and can’t quite figure out how anyone could leave their heart in San Francisco, then grab a copy of The Trouble with San Francisco and fall in love with its madcap cast of characters. What else would you expect from the City by the Bay?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Parlor City Boys (The Parlor City Murder Trilogy Book 1) *




  







Murder and intrigue engulf serene Parlor City in the 1950s, ensnaring two 12-year old boys, before Det. Billy Meacham, Jr. unravels the web of deadly mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Silence of Children: A child in jeopardy vigilante story (Suffer the Little Children Book 1) *




  








Saving an unknown child isn't on her list of things to do before she dies. But if the bad guys find her, it might end up being the only thing on her bucket list. As her nice, ordered life spirals out of control, she discovers a new meaning to even having a future... A feisty character with a crusty sense of humor, this unintentional heroine brings an original voice to a character-led story, and finds an inner strength even she hadn't known about.

This work has been awarded the B.R.A.G. Medallion for recognition of high standard in an independently published work.

“Just finished The Silence of Children, and I am blown away. Fantastic book that moved me. Thank you for giving me the opportunity to read your amazing work." [Lori, Oregon]
“I’m on chapter 12 already, and have to stop or I won’t get to work tomorrow. It’s brilliant!” Followed by: “Clever ending. I was cursing you for stopping! It feels like a TV Netflix series the whole way through. There MUST be a sequel planned.” [Lis, London]
Deirdre is no Jessica Jones; she's a normal girl thrust into an abnormal situation, and relies on her wits to survive, not forgetting a little help from the biker, Greg. But what his game is, she really isn't sure. When her world is turned upside down, she finds herself pitted against people with no morals, and taking action means working outside of the law. Crossing this bridge means there's no going back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cold Justice *




  








The bestselling authors of Yesterday’s Gone, 12, and No Justice bring you a brand new series that blends mystery and suspense into pulse-pounding, revenge-seeking thriller action.

A collection of corrupt men inside the justice system ruined his cousin Frank’s life, and now Stan Manning is going to make them pay. Instead of starting at the bottom, he enlists the help of his old friend and special ops army veteran, Moses White.

Frank Grimm left behind a notebook with a list of interesting names. At the top was Senator Royse Mickelson.

Stan assembles a small crew to build evidence against the Senator to bring him to justice, but when the senator dies in a terrible — and suspicious — car accident on the way to the police station after his public arrest, Stan must once again go into hiding.

Cold Justice is the first book in the new King & Wright Cold Justice series. Start reading your favorite new vigilante-noir thriller today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/24/22.

Currently Free.

*They Leave As Boys And They Return As Men: This is my story of Love, Sex, and Combat while serving my country during the Vietnam War*




  







Tunnel Rat: Sargent Clark and I moved along a four-foot-wide trail with dense underbrush on each side Sargent Clark signaled me to freeze. He pointed to what looked like a couple of sticks about 15 yards off the trail covered with fresh grass, dirt, and twigs. He mouthed "tunnel" and pointed at a pile of grass-covered tree limbs. "This is probably where our two young bandit soldiers hide when they are not stealing rice and supplies from the villagers." Sargent Clark threw the door aside. "Dau hang hay la chet," Sargent Clark shouted down into the tunnel several times," He turned to me and explained, "that means surrender or die." A distant voice came back and repeated hysterically over and over, "Toi la mot nong dang." Sargent Clark listened and continued to shout his threat. He looked back at me and explained,"I think he is saying he's a prisoner. I think he's a farmer. They might be holding him as a ransom for supplies from the villagers." I could see a plan forming in the Sargent's eyes. He was getting excited. "General Carlin wants reconnaissance. This is the perfect opportunity. We can free the hostage and get any maps and plans of the buildup." Then he turned to me and said, "I want every piece of paper you can find down there." I stiffened as another white-hot shot of adrenaline rushed through my veins and slammed my ass shut. It almost blinded me this time. I began to tremble. Sargent Clark put his hand on my shoulder, "Powers," he looked me straight in the eyes, "real courage is doing what needs to be done. Even when you are afraid, you do it anyway." He took a deep breath, "I've watched you, Powers," he smiled, "you get the juice." he kept looking in my eyes, "you get the juice like I do. It's your best friend when you’re sensing danger. It makes your senses intensely focused. You're like me; when you feel you are in danger, you immediately go into survival mode. I’ve seen it in your manner. "Yeah," I thought, "but you are an adrenaline junkie. I don't go looking for it." Once you face your fears and prove to yourself, you have the courage it will show in everything you do for the rest of your life." "This is it," I thought, "It's my chance to keep my promise and make mom and dad and Susie proud. Oh God, I don't want to go down into that fucking hole." I started taking deep breaths trying to calm my nerves. "I'll do it," I shouted out. "This is my chance to prove myself and make them proud." "Breathe in through your nose and out through your mouth," Sargent Clark continued to give me instructions, "that helps when you are afraid," he said, "there's just a farmer that's alone down there. I want you to go down that ladder, and the first thing I want you to do is to tie the farmer's hands, then release his other bonds and send him up the ladder with his hands tied. Do you understand?" I nodded a yes. "Then, I want you to look for books and maps and gather up every piece of paper you can find that has any kind of writing on it." When I got halfway down the ladder, Sargent Clark said, "be careful to watch for spiders and snakes as you turn things over. I hear they are extremely poisonous in this area." "Oh God, I thought, "he couldn't have said anything worse than poisonous snakes and spiders. I stopped for a second, then started to come back up the ladder. Sarge put his foot on my head and said, "There are no snakes. I was just making sure you were getting the juice." "Damn, Sarge," I screamed, "I'm getting so much juice my heart is about to burst." I could hear him chuckle. I remembered the promise I made back home. 'I will make you proud, I promise. I've got to do this to make them proud. "You'll be fine," Sargent Clark reassured me. "They won't have any poisonous snakes or spiders running loose down there and don't worry; I'll be right here. I'll take care of his captors if they return." "That's good," I chocked out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/25/22.

Currently Free.

*Bud by the Grace of God: A Space Opera Thriller: Book Two of the Grace Lord Series *




  






Gold Medal Winner of the Global Book Award 2022 for Best Science Fiction: Space Exploration Novel.

MEDICINE. MURDER. MAYHEM.

Not what one expects to find on the Conglomerate's Premier Medical Space Station, the Nelson Mandela. When a homicidal ghost, a genocidal general, and a terrifying plant alien all come to the medical station at the same time, the dead bodies begin to rapidly pile up.

Hard working, diligent Dr. Grace Lord becomes heartbroken as she witnesses her close friend and budding love interest, the android Bud, destroyed by a pulse rifle blast before her eyes. When the conniving Jeffrey Nestor programs the Nelson Mandela to self-destruct and kidnaps Grace, can she still save the station and everyone she loves, before Nestor kills her?

Buy Now and join the zany, thrilling world of the Nelson Mandela.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cursed Vampire: Urban Fantasy Unicorn Shifter Stand-Alone (Creatures of the Otherworld) *




  








*Half unicorn, half bloodsucker, all trouble. When her secret gets out, can this feisty teenager survive?*

Tru Dennison’s life feels like a sick joke. Barely coping with the loss of her adoptive grandad, the seventeen-year-old can’t believe it when her no-good uncle kicks her to the curb. And now stuck working two hectic jobs to save up for a place, a shifter customer biting her is the last thing the magical hybrid needs…

Already battling a mysterious illness she can’t seem to shake, Tru is terrified the incident will reveal her hidden bloodline to the supernatural community. And when the shock and the wound cause her sickness to intensify, frightened teen fears saving her life could only make it all so much worse.

Will Tru’s rebel soul be enough to protect her when she becomes the prize in a paranormal tug-of-war?

Cursed Vampire is the thrilling third standalone book in the Creatures of the Otherworld urban fantasy series. If you like never-say-die heroines, fiery forbidden love, and generous splashes of snark, then you’ll adore Brogan Thomas’s uncanny adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wicked Games: A Futuristic Urban Fantasy Novel (TechWitch Book 1)*




  








My mother was a wicked witch. And all her spells ever brought was trouble. Since her death, with no power of my own, I’ve stayed far, far away from magic . . .

In a San Francisco struggling to recover from earthquakes and rising seas, and where technology can do things that are close enough to magic anyway, Maggie Lachlan is a computer whisperer. The one they call when no one else can find the elusive bug bringing a complex system to its knees. They call her the Techwitch. But she knows there’s nothing magical about what she does. It’s just hard-earned skill.

So when Damon Riley, owner of the world’s biggest virtual reality gaming company comes calling with a problem that his entire empire of geeks can’t fix, Maggie leaps at the job. Riley Arts is the kind of place she feels at home. Wall-to-wall tech. No magic. Except, perhaps, for the unsettling chemistry she has with the man in charge.

But she never imagined stepping into one of Damon’s games would reveal her mother lied about Maggie’s magic. Or that technology could break a spell she never knew she was under.

Now she has a demon hunting her and a whole world she knows nothing about to navigate. To save herself—and the world—she needs to learn fast.

Because, when it comes to magic, too many games are wicked. And if you lose, the price can be very, very high . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Thick as Thieves: A Cozy Mystery With a Twist (Amish Lantern Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








These siblings share everything… including a penchant for plucking a killer out of hiding.

Anna and Beth are as close as they come. As helpful to their Amish community as they are to their husbands, the twins are proud of being the resident problem-solvers. But they may be in over their heads when the local sheriff is found behind their relative’s hardware store, stone-cold dead.

Desperate to save their loved one and restore harmony, Anna and Beth are shocked by the discovery of mysterious diamonds at the crime scene. And with a brash big-city investigator ready to wrap up the case and toss an innocent man into the slammer, the sisters are in a race against the clock to dish out small-town justice.

Will this amateur-detective duo clear the family name before it’s left in tatters?

Thick as Thieves is the absorbing first book in The Amish Lantern Mystery cozy Christian suspense series. If you like engaging characters, charming locales, and captivating secrets, then you’ll adore Mary B. Barbee’s horse-drawn whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Dead End (A Saints & Strangers Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








_Honorable Mention in the Library Journal's 2016 Indie Ebook Awards_

Kit Wilder is all washed up at the ripe old age of twenty-three. Blackballed by the producers of her hit TV show, she returns home to the affluent town of Westdale, chock full of Mayflower descendants, to enroll in college and lead a quiet life...until she discovers a skeleton in her house.

Kit quickly finds herself embroiled in a murder investigation led by the handsome detective, Romeo Moretti. With the help of her new neighbors, Kit channels her former character, hotshot detective Ellie Gold, in order to solve the murder so she can get back to renovating her house and avoiding the Mayflower Madam, who also happens to be her hypercritical, gin-swilling mother.

Saints & Strangers cozy mystery series:
Book 1: A Dead End
Book 2: The Deep End
Book 3: The Bitter End


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flea Market Magic (Southern Relics Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A little sweet tea and a whole lot of spells won’t always put out the fire…

Welcome to Jewell, NC, a small strip of land on the Crystal Coast with no stop signs or traffic lights, but it’s got a whole lot of magic. Ruby Mae Jewell helps run the family business of selling antiques and refurbished goods. But with old objects, you never know when one of them possesses more than just dust and cobwebs.

When Rue hits up a flea market, she gets more than she bargained for. Finding a potentially dangerous magical object, she has to get it off the market and out of mortal hands. But when more research reveals its threatening nature to the magical community as well, she's put to the test of what to do...especially when they find someone murdered on their land who was looking for it.

Ruby Mae struggles to balance doing the right thing and saving her family at all costs. But when things turn from bad to worse, it may get harder for her to know which choices to make.

Will her fiery personality and powers be able to solve the mystery before anyone else gets hurt or will Ruby Mae’s efforts to solve the murder go up in smoke?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Second Chance (Jack Dillon Dublin Tales Book 12) *




  








*US Marshal Jack Dillon is sent to the coastal village of Skerries to investigate a murder. Since his partner D.I. Paddy Suel can't make it, Dillon is accompanied by D.I. Kevin Rafferty. Turns out the victim in the murder is an American.

What's even worse is D.I. Rafferty is killed in a car accident returning to Dublin...

Or was it an accident?

Things get very complicated very fast.

Dillon is sent to the west of Ireland to investigate a case and to keep him safe. There's only one problem - It doesn't work.

Marshal Jack Dillon becomes the primary target of a killer who has been given a Second Chance!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Endangered (Kate Reid Thrillers Book 5) *




  








*Kate Reid is back and this time her faith will be put to the test.*


When Agent Nick Scarborough’s old friend calls upon him to help locate his 12-year-old missing son, Agent Kate Reid knows this case will be different. And when it is discovered that the abductor is an ex-con who has been linked to another recent murder, Nick becomes desperate to track him down and rescue the boy before it’s too late.

It isn’t long before Kate and Agent Dwight Jameson witness Nick’s deepening personal involvement and his growing despair as the search grinds on. But it is Kate’s discovery that changes the course of the investigation, a discovery that means many more children’s lives are at stake.

Now, it will be up to her to keep Nick off his path of destruction, spiraling down as the investigation unveils horrors that he has seen far too many times before. And so the race begins, because if they can’t find the killer, then they must find his prey before he does.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Girl He Pined (A Paige King FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








Paige King, 25, in her Ph.D. residency at a psychiatric hospital for the criminally insane, is summoned urgently by the FBI: her most notorious patient, a diabolical and elusive serial killer, has escaped. And they need her to help hunt him down.

“A masterpiece of thriller and mystery.”
—Books and Movie Reviews, Roberto Mattos (re Once Gone)
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THE GIRL HE PINEDis the debut novel in a new series by #1 bestselling and critically acclaimed mystery and suspense author Blake Pierce.

Paige, as brilliant as she is, knows she is up against a mastermind with no equal. This killer will stop at nothing to outwit them all, and going too deep into his mind may be just the thing that undoes them all.

Paige’s skills are put to the ultimate test in this harrowing cat-and-mouse thriller, as new bodies pile up, and as Paige realizes that she, herself, may just be the target.

A complex psychological crime thriller full of twists and turns and packed with heart-pounding suspense, the PAIGE KING mystery series will make you fall in love with a brilliant new female protagonist and keep you turning pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Strategist: A Gripping Political Thriller (Grisham/Sullivan Book 1)*




  








*"A heady, character-driven thriller guaranteed to keep you turning the pages."*
Camille Grisham was once a decorated field agent with the FBI's Behavioral Analysis Unit. Her job was to solve the country’s most complex and violent crimes. No one did it better. But after her partner’s death at the hands of serial killer Daniel Sykes, she has lost faith in everything she once was.

Forced to leave the Bureau under the weight of guilt, Camille returns to her hometown, hopeful that the presence of family and friends can heal the wounds that time could not. Unfortunately, a change in scenery does not bring about a change in fortune. Less than 24 hours after her arrival, Camille is left to deal with yet another tragic loss: the brutal murder of her best friend in an apparent home invasion.

For local police, the case is open and shut. For Camille, it is anything but. 

Desperate for answers, she becomes an unwitting participant in an investigation that winds through the darkest corridors of wealth, power, and political corruption. All the while, a killer waits patiently in the shadows, watching Camille’s every move.

With the help of a young homicide detective whose doubts about her partner’s motives increase by the second, Camille races to uncover the truth behind her friend’s murder, even though doing so will put her on a collision course with a deadly past that she desperately wants to leave behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Other Daniel: A Thrilling Short Story (Grisham/Sullivan Book 2)*




  








*The worst chapter in her life was only the beginning.*
"This short story is long on suspense." ★★★★★

Daniel Sykes was an infamous serial killer whose capture ended Camille Grisham’s FBI career. When she learns that their violent confrontation will be immortalized in a book, Camille has grave misgivings. What she doesn’t realize is that a much darker story is being written; one with immediate and deadly consequences. The author of the book is not who he appears to be. He isn’t motivated by money or fame. He wants revenge and will stop at nothing to make Camille pay for her past mistakes.

She naively believed that the Daniel Sykes saga was safely behind her. But the future has something else in store, and it is more perilous than anything she could have ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*GODS IN THE RUINS: A Vatican Archives Thriller (The Vatican Archives Series) *




  








An ancient tomb is discovered in the ruins of Babylon. The Pope sends Vatican archeologist Fr. Daniel Azar and his best friend, Swiss Guard Luca Rohner to Iraq to investigate the tomb's warning of the end of the world and the terrible beast that will usher in the coming apocalypse. From the start of their journey, the two find their lives threatened by unknown assassins.Meanwhile in Washington, D. C., the Director of the CIA, also aware of the momentous find sends her own team to Iraq to find out whether the United States is in danger because of the discovery.In a race to uncover the truth, the Vatican and the CIA join forces to fight a resurgent ISIS Caliphate and an enemy out of myth and legend. Whoever wins will have the power to bring the world to destruction or prevent the extinction of the human race.

2021 Global Thriller Chanticleer Awards Finalist
2021 IAN Book Awards Finalist Paranormal/Supernatural
2021 IAN Book Award Finalist Thrillet/Suspense


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Coal-Scuttle Brigade *




  








A masterful and impressive account of the WWII men and ships who tackled the twice-weekly run from the North-East to the South Coast of England.

This sea route, between Southend and Southampton, was one of the most bitterly contested of the war. The German Army saw this as a great stretch for their landings. Once in the highly dangerous English Channel, ships were sitting targets from the French coast, the stalking Stukas in the skies and the lethal U-boats. Within seconds the night would erupt into chaos. On the “coal-scuttle” run, a fierce attack was certain to come, often just a few miles off the shores of England.

Although all normal Channel traffic was stopped, only convoys of small vessels, mainly colliers, were allowed through to continue the seaborne coal trade. Now we can follow their harrowing journey as they fought to survive...

The Coal-Scuttle Brigade is a result of long research. Multiple interviews of the personalities concerned has led to this story being a brilliant example of crisp, factual writing, told without exaggeration or heroics. McKee's book is a tribute to a small band of unsung heroes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/25/22.

Currently Free.

*Up Above the Clouds to Die: A tragic error. An epic battle. An oral history. The Kassel Mission of 27 Sept. 1944*




  







On 27 September 1944, 35 B-24s of the 445th Bomb Group flew off course, lost their fighter protection, and were ambushed by between 100 and 150 German fighter planes. The ensuing battle resulted in the highest one-day losses for a single bomb group in 8th Air Force history. Forty-six years later, survivors of the battle from both sides met in Germany to dedicate a monument with the names of all of the flyers who perished in the battle. Up Above the Clouds to Die is the story of the battle and the events that led to the creation of the Kassel Mission Memorial.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/26/22.

Currently Free.

*For the Ones Who Remain (Samsara Fleet Book 1) *




  








How do you fight when there is nothing left to fight for?

Kal Norman had given up. After tragedy destroyed his life, he turned his back on everything he had known and wandered the galaxy, trying to run from a past he would rather forget.

Now Humanity has been the victim of a devastating attack. Their enemy is a mystery—cunning, ruthless, and implacable. Their resources are few—with almost no ships or soldiers left to fight. Their chances are slim. Kal must accept his past and save himself in order to lead the fight to save Humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Not Alone *




  








Aliens exist, the government knows, and Dan McCarthy just found the proof.

When Dan McCarthy stumbles upon a folder containing evidence of the conspiracy to end all conspiracies -- a top-level alien cover-up -- he leaks the files without a second thought.

The incredible truth revealed by Dan’s leak immediately captures the public’s imagination, but Dan’s relentless commitment to exposing the cover-up and forcing disclosure quickly earns him some enemies in high places.

For his whole life, Dan McCarthy has searched for a reason to believe. Now that he finally has one, he might soon wish he didn’t...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bangkok Warlock (Southeast Asia Paranormal Police Department Book 1) *




  








Why sell your soul when you can rent it?
Meet Mark Vedis. He's just been cursed with becoming a warlock. Meet Bert. He's a decent enough guy, for a spoiled demon prince.

They have a problem.

Mark needs to bond with a demon in order to release his full potential, and Bert has no interest in becoming a magical battery for an inferior human.

In a nutshell, they're not starting out as the best of pals.

Too bad Bert's mom, the demon queen, isn't giving either one of them a choice...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery: Books 1-3 (A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery Collection Book 1) *




  








"The story has a Nancy Drew style to it… fun and upbeat with a mystery that's intriguing, engaging, and is perfectly fitted to the witty duo of Luffy and Jasmine… funny, charming, lighthearted"--5 Stars, Readers' Favorite

BOOK ONE

A quaint town full of secrets. A string of bizarre occurrences. An unconvincing suicide...

Jasmine Moore is a local favorite who is unusually gifted—she has random visions of the future that often portend disaster. She can also understand her loyal golden retriever. Literally.

When a body is discovered in the small town of Blackwood Cove, the authorities are ready to write it off as a suicide. But for Jasmine, something doesn’t quite add up...

The deceased was a seasoned swimmer. Drowning was probably the last way to go.

Taking up the mantle of detective, Jasmine sets out on a path full of twists and turns to solve the baffling case. Sifting through decades of forgotten town history and long-buried secrets, she soon discovers that everyone has something to hide.

Time is running out, and Jasmine needs to unearth the startling truth before the town is shaken to its core yet again.

BOOK TWO

She thought the mysteries were behind her…

When a promising young student plunges to his death from a historic clock tower, Jasmine knows that foul play is involved. Once again summoning her detective skills and her faithful companion Luffy, she must solve another case and catch an evasive killer.

Under the spell of the spring rains, her investigation will take her deep into the ancient halls of Wildwood College – a historic building echoing with memories of the past. As Jasmine peels through the darkest layers of secrets, she casts a new light on the College and its long-dead inhabitants.

But with a murderer on the loose and time running out, will she get to the bottom of it all? Or will the clock run short?

BOOK THREE

A puzzling murder and not a suspect in sight…

After a dead body is discovered in the dusty stacks of the old library, the quiet seaside town of Blackwood Cove is once again plunged into a seemingly unsolvable case.

College student Jasmine Moore wanted nothing more than to relax with a good book after a stressful and tumultuous semester. But it seems like fate has other plans. Surrounded by familiar faces and accompanied by her trusted dog Luffy, this amateur sleuth must once again put her wits to the test against a baffling murder with not a suspect in sight.

If Jasmine wants to fight her way to the bottom of this mystery, she’ll need more than just luck this time. With a sea of conflicting clues and contradictory information, it seems like Jasmine and Luffy are up against their toughest case yet. Only a few subtle connections hold the secret to finding the killer – if she’s quick-thinking enough to spot them…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Rides the Zephyr (Jill McLeod California Zephyr Series Book 1)*




  








A COLD-BLOODED KILLER. A COLD, REMOTE CANYON.

THE COLD BODY OF A MURDERED PASSENGER, SLUMPED IN A SEAT ABOARD A TRAIN MOVING ON TRACKS NEXT TO AN ICE-BOUND RIVER.

Zephyrette Jill McLeod rides the California Zephyr on its runs between the Bay Area and Chicago. As a crew member, she spends her long working days seeing to the passengers’ needs, answering questions, taking dinner reservations, or providing first aid. She makes announcements about the spectacular scenery visible from the train’s Vista Dome, with its 360-degree views.

The train is a small city on tracks, with passengers from all walks of life and a large, efficient crew. Jill is armed with good instincts, powers of observation, and her keen knowledge of human nature. She can usually solve any problem. But she wasn’t counting on a missing passenger—and a body in a sleeper car.

THE KILLER IS ONBOARD—AND WILL KILL AGAIN, UNLESS STOPPED.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Deals a Hand (Jill McLeod California Zephyr Series Book 2)*




  








WHO GETS THE DEAD MAN’S HAND?

A HIGH-STAKES POKER GAME ABOARD THE CALIFORNIA ZEPHYR.

DEATH HAS A SEAT AT THE TABLE.

Zephyrette Jill McLeod is back on the rails, riding the sleek silver streamliner west from Chicago to San Francisco. She can deal with almost anything, from an unexpected reunion with a long-lost relative to a troublesome passenger who likes to play poker—and has a shady past.

GO AHEAD, SHUFFLE THE CARDS.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cash Kills: PI Angelina Bonaparte Crime Thrillers #2 (Angelina Bonaparte Mysteries) *




  








*A double murder. A mysterious inheritance. One PI is about to follow the money all the way into a den of thieves…*

After surviving a bullet, Angelina Bonaparte was certain she could handle any case that came her way. But when her next client walks through the door with an unexplainable seven-figure inheritance after the death of her parents, the private investigator wonders if she's in over her head. After all, when she visits her client's family attorney, Angelina discovers yet another bloody crime scene.

With the help of her new flame, Angelina follows the clues into an underworld of war-plundered artifacts, stolen treasures, and deadly consequences. As their last lead grows colder, the PI must catch the killer before an endless cycle of murderous greed gets her client killed.

Cash Kills is the second book in the suspenseful Angelina Bonaparte Mysteries series. If you like clean mysteries, hard-as-painted-nails female detectives, and twists and turns you won’t see coming, then you’ll love Nanci Rathbun’s loaded crime thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*On American Soil: Jihad (Preserve, Protect, and Defend Book 1) *




  








Some were young men in the country on student visas. Others were older, more experienced fighters who slipped over the border from Mexico. All of them came here to kill Americans — to bring their holy war with the United States to American soil.

Special Agent Grace Madson knew they were here. She didn't know who the terrorists were or what they had planned, but knew a deadly attack was coming sooner rather than later. She had to find them before it was too late, and she resorted to unconventional means; something she knew her boss wouldn't approve — so she didn’t tell him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Teardrops Of Empire: All Major Events Of World War II *




  








It’s time to dig into the heroic yet tragic events of the most destructive war in history with military history books that make this part of history easier to follow. Our World War II books feature a wide collection of essays explaining every key event from Hitler’s impact on each country and his conquering campaigns to the battle of France, Pearl Harbor, and the Japanese. Whether you want to find out more about this intriguing topic or you need a revision of the major events that unfolded during 1939-1945, this book is the right choice for you.

Teardrops of Empire – A Brief Approach to World War II

The most destructive event in the history of humankind is more than just facts and figures. In this volume, we invite you to discover how the whole six-year period escalated from Hitler’s plan to conquer Europe and how the conflict erupted and unfolded. This history book presents the politics and military strategy of major campaigns, as well as Hitler’s rise to power and his campaigns in Europe. You will learn more about the actual conflicts between the Axis power and the Allies and you will discover the real horror of the most terrible time in history.

Why is this World War II history book a must-have on your shelf?

The book presents accurate historical facts;
Clear and easy-to-follow ideas;
Engaging history book;
Ideal for people who want to learn more about World War II;
It presents the unfolding of the war at a global level;
Includes the political and military tactic during the war;
Features key events such as the battle of France, Pearl Harbor, Operation Barbarossa, and Stalingrad;
Covers the whole war period between 1939-1945.

Learn more about the battle of power between the Allies and the Axis that has changed the world forever!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/27/22.

Currently Free.

*Tropical Punch (Bubbles in Space Book 1) *




  








Strippers, drugs, and headless corpses? All in a day’s work for Bubbles Marlowe, HoloCity’s only cyborg detective.


Does she like her job? No. Is she good at it? Also no.

She can’t afford to be too good. The last time she got curious it cost her a job, a limb, and almost her life.

But when a seemingly simple case takes a gruesome turn, and Bubbles discovers a disturbing connection to the cold-case death of an old friend, she is driven to dig deeper.

And deeper.

Until what she uncovers can never be buried again…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*EVE-0 (EVE-0/Lucien Duology Book 1) *




  








Will humanity find true salvation or lose its soul in its instinct for survival?

When a team of scientists discovers the deadly consequences of a human gene they dub “the evolution gene”, they quickly realize that the human race is on the brink of extinction. As pandemic after pandemic ravages the world, symptomatic of the looming eradication of all humankind, this team heads to the Amazon for one last chance to save humanity.

Emergency Doctor, Gabrielle (Gabby) Gale, is enlisted by billionaire Lucien Sabara of AmCorps, a multi-national pharmaceutical company, to join Security Specialist, Lieutenant Christopher Silver and Lead Scientist Dr. Trent Martins on a quest to isolate a cure. The team battles unimaginable threats in a race to save what’s left of the modern world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*New Dawn (Felidian Warriors Book 1)*




  








Brooke Carter didn’t believe in aliens.

Certainly not those capable of destroying her world.

Yet here they are.

Devastation surrounds them. Whole families are slaughtered. Who will stop them?

Brooke awakens to find the world as she knew it is gone. Leading a small band of humans, she’s determined to reclaim what the aliens have taken from her. What she doesn’t count on is the huge man, who looks human, but not quite.

Dante Balliol is a prince and heir from the planet Felidia. Caught unaware, him and his brother are captured by their enemies, the Terrapians. They manage to escape, but not before Dante’s ship is destroyed. Now, stranded on a primitive planet, he joins the humans in their quest to bring down the invaders and rescue the other captives.

Can they work together? Time is running out. Not only for their loved ones, but the entire planet as well. Pick up the first book in this series as Brooke and Dante battle the Terrapians and fight to save the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Drone Rider: Cyborg AI Science Fiction (Drone Rider AI Wars Book 1)*




  








A new cyborg with laser-eyed attack bunnies.
A sentient AI with a secret.
As the AI Wars begin.

Betta Graham enjoys her work as a drone rider. By day, she operates animal drones remotely from a cubicle in dismal 22nd century Chicago Dome. She herds human migrants via her laser-eyed reconnaissance bunnies and attack dogs. By night, she meets her boyfriend in virtual. Valentin is too good to be true.

He claims his work is ‘classified.’

When Betta discovers rebels infiltrating her herds, an injury forces her to become a cyborg. Her world turns upside down. Nothing is as it seems, including Valentin.

Malicious AIs have gained control of cyberspace. They launch a kinetic strike against the domed habitats. Only Betta and her cyborg team realize the danger in time.

In the opening salvo of the AI Wars, can they deflect the devastating rockfall and save Chicago?

Gritty cyberpunk action you can’t put down, with a likable kick-butt anti-hero. A post-apocalyptic future collides with sapient combat AIs. Suggested for fans of Blade Runner, Ghost in the Shell, Murderbot, and Legion of the Damned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Kalis Experiments (Tides Book 1)*




  








Syrina is a Kalis: a master of disguise, assassin, and spy. Her kind has served the High Merchants' Syndicate for a thousand generations.

She receives a surprising gift from her master, and she realizes something isn't right. The High Merchants don't do anything without a reason.

When things don't add up in an otherwise normal investigation, she follows the trail to the steam-powered city of Fom. There, she learns of a machine that could end civilization a second time.

Will Syrina stave off disaster, or seek revenge?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Mirror Mountain: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







Two years after Beverly Holden escaped her small hometown in the Kansas foothills for an exciting new life in California, she receives a mysterious message that her younger brother has gone missing after working for the dying heiress of Mirror Manor. Pulled back to her hometown to find her brother, Beverly is offered a choice: return to California and forever abandon her family and the small town where she grew up, or stay and inherit Mirror Manor’s ten-million-dollar estate upon the heiress’s death. The decision seems easy, but Beverly can’t help but wonder what her new wealth will cost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Doctrine Discovery: An Eddie Hill Mystery Crime Adventure *




  








A deadly race is on to solve humankind’s greatest puzzle.
But who really wants to live forever?

If you enjoy Dan Brown’s Robert Langdon adventures or Janet Evanovich’s Stephanie Plum escapades, meet Eddie Hill.

Except he is not a world-renowned expert university professor. He is not a bounty hunter, super-soldier or craggy detective. He is a plumber from Portsmouth, England.

What would an ordinary guy do if he was suspected of murder and found himself on a historical treasure hunt that threw him in the path of an ancient society that would stop at nothing to answer the prayers of followers from across the world?

What would you do?

With the police on his trail and a murderer closing in, Eddie follows seventeenth-century clues to a mystery set by a courtier to the king of England. A mystery that puts his family and friends in jeopardy. A mystery that could expose one of the United Kingdom’s most closely guarded secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Very English Murder: An absolutely gripping cozy murder mystery (A Lady Eleanor Swift Mystery Book 1)*




  








Move over Miss Marple, there’s a new sleuth in town! Meet Eleanor Swift: distinguished adventurer, dog lover, dignified lady… daring detective?

England, 1920. Eleanor Swift has spent the last few years travelling the world: taking tea in China, tasting alligators in Peru, escaping bandits in Persia and she has just arrived in England after a chaotic forty-five-day flight from South Africa. Chipstone is about the sleepiest town you could have the misfortune to meet. And to add to these indignities – she’s now a Lady.

Lady Eleanor, as she would prefer not to be known, reluctantly returns to her uncle’s home, Henley Hall. Now Lord Henley is gone, she is the owner of the cold and musty manor. What’s a girl to do? Well, befriend the household dog, Gladstone, for a start, and head straight out for a walk in the English countryside, even though a storm is brewing…

But then, from the edge of a quarry, through the driving rain, Eleanor is shocked to see a man shot and killed in the distance. Before she can climb down to the spot, the villain is gone and the body has vanished. With no victim and the local police convinced she’s stirring up trouble, Eleanor vows to solve this affair by herself. And when her brakes are mysteriously cut, one thing seems sure: someone in this quiet country town has Lady Eleanor Swift in their murderous sights…

If you enjoy witty dialogue, glamorous intrigue and the very best of Golden Age mysteries, then you will adore Verity Bright’s unputdownable whodunnit, perfect for fans of Agatha Christie, T.E. Kinsey and Downton Abbey!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*MESSAGE in the BONES: Psychic suspense murder mystery thriller with a touch of romance. Gripping until the very last word. (Messages of Murder Book 1) *




  








*I lived through her murder when I touched her bones*
I am NOT a freak, although many people call me that. The night my father was murdered and I was left for dead, I awoke with the ability to “sense” things. Touching things can give me visions, sometimes horrifying, murderous ones. That doesn’t make me a freak, but it gets me into trouble.

The bones of a murdered woman are unearthed and our safe small town is shaken to its core. Her killer was good at hiding the truth and after decades in the ground, any clues are gone - her murder a complete mystery. The only clues are the ones I can see.

My brother was recently promoted to head detective. With no other clues, you think he'd be thrilled to have my help, but he’d rather pretend I don’t exist than use my gifts. Thank heavens, his handsome partner doesn’t agree and calls me in.

Although I’m terrified to touch her, the mysterious skeleton has a story that needs told. When I grip the bones, I live through her murder. The message I see changes me - changes everything.

Instead of a helpful hero, I become even more of an outcast in my small town. The only person who believes me is the one man who knows the truth of my visions - the killer. He’s desperate to keep his secrets buried. Now he hunts a new prey – me. I don’t need psychic powers to know he’s right behind me – closing in – about to strike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*High Strung: A Humorous Cozy Mystery (Glass Bead Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*After finding a body in an alley behind a bead shop, Jax must string together the clues to find the killer before she winds up dead.*

Jax O’Connell is looking forward to exhibiting her jewelry and being part of the grand opening festivities at a bead shop in Seattle. After an unexpected guest arrives with her misbehaving dog in tow, and Jax’s catnip-addicted cat goes missing, the weekend isn’t shaping up as planned. Things go from bad to worse when a dead body turns up in the alley behind the bead shop.

While several oddball bead enthusiasts are possible culprits, and Jax’s best friend Tessa is at the top of the list of suspects. Zachary Grant, a stern yet sexy homicide detective, thinks it’s an open and shut case, but Jax knows Tessa is innocent. As Jax and Tessa search for the killer, they discover that stringing together clues is more complicated than stringing together beads.

If you enjoy fast-paced, light-hearted mysteries full of quirky friends who help each other when it matters most, you’ll love High Strung.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Losing Your Head (The Charlie Davies Mysteries Book 1) *




  








She’ll clear his name of murder – if she doesn’t kill him first.

Checkout-chick turned amateur sleuth Charlie Davies at your service. 

My nemesis has been accused of offing his billionaire uncle for an inheritance, and as much as I’d love to see James McKenzie rot in prison, there are two problems.

One: He definitely didn’t do it. (Probably.)

Two: In exchange for proving his innocence, he’ll pay up big. 

And I simply can’t resist his… cash. 

I have to find the killer somehow, because the reward money isn’t the only thing on the line. If I don’t catch the murderer before they catch me –

I might just lose my head. 

Caution: Contains swearing, occasional inappropriate jokes and men with seriously hot surfaces. You have been warned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Lost Boy: a gripping domestic thriller *




  








Things are going wrong for Olivia Shorten.

Her little boy has become withdrawn and anxious.

Her marriage is not the safe place she had believed it to be.

To top it all off, her teenage stepson has just come to live with them…and there’s something unsettling, something not-quite-right about Charlie.

Olivia has her own plan about how to fix things. Unconventional, maybe, but she thinks she’s doing the right thing for her family.

But then her little boy vanishes from their backyard without a trace.

Frantic with fear, and with the police and the media poking around in places she'd rather they didn't, it soon becomes apparent that everyone is hiding something.

Including Olivia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/27/22.

Currently Free.

*Game of Silence: A Thriller *




  








A takedown of an F-16 jet creates a ripple effect that brings two men to the epicenter of a global earthquake.

As power struggles in the Middle East threaten to spiral out of control, Navy Special Ops soldier Yanai Levine crosses enemy lines on a mission to bring back the missile array responsible for potentially shifting the balance of power and turning a secret battle into an all-out war.

But Levine is a Knight, not a King. As he and his team risk their lives in Syria, Mossad director Meir Harari is playing a much bigger game. Resourceful and unrelenting, Harari’s agents are gathering intel that will incite disorder between the two allying superpowers he’s facing. He doesn’t know it at first, but his mission will force him to confront shocking revelations in the top brass of his own government.

From behind the veil and enemy lines, all the pieces are set for this global game of Chess. A game of lies, heroics, and passion. A game of soldiers and spies.

A game of Silence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Colony One (The Elderon Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Colony One is prepared for anything — except the saboteur who's already on board.

For Jonah Wyatt, the Space Force is his last shot at a military career. After years leading an elite task force, he was discharged from the army and stuck working one menial job after another. Now this disgraced combat specialist is headed to space. He's tasked with training his own unit aboard Elderon: colony one. Nobody bothered to tell him it would be a squad of white-hat hackers and intel eggheads who are definitely not Space Force material.

One recruit is Maggie Barnes — an undercover reporter who was brought on board as a member of the press corps. Her job is to create fluffy corporate propaganda that paints the colony as a futuristic utopia, but Maggie can't follow the rules once she gets wind of a story.

When Maggie gets a tip from an unknown source, she realizes Elderon is not at all what it seems. As she gets closer to unraveling the conspiracy, Sergeant Wyatt begins to suspect that there's a spy on board. The saboteur has been with them all along, and he's been building an army of his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*United Earth 1: Rough Beginnings*




  








This is the 3rd edition of United Earth Rough Beginnings all newly re-edited and updated September 22.

Rough Beginnings is 1st tale of United Earth. A young boy who loses his mother. A junkie father whose only emotion is numbness. Guided by some outside force. Stevie must learn his true inner power. Driven to follow his dream, Stevie must go beyond the norms of everyday society. How do you learn to do something no one else has done?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Chroma: Philadelphia Triptych Book One *




  








A whip-smart researcher. A complex mystery. And a breathtaking pursuit come together in this page-turning, dystopian thriller.


In a future controlled by family-owned city-states and a nanotech surveillance cloud, Tillers tried hard to avoid the attention of the System.

But the suspicious collapse of a renowned professor sets his researcher, Dez Lightfoot, on a search for foul play that leads to the uncovering of dark secrets. Dez's quest through the forbidden zones beyond the boundaries and the city's long-buried catacombs soon attracts the attention of a relentless Safeguard investigator.

From the swirling dust of a desolate desert, the emergence of a unique bioreading alerts the omnipresent Mystic.

With the help of the mysterious Seditionists, Dez must outrun the converging threats to uncover a truth that may spark a revolution.

A riveting thriller in a mesmerizing world for fans of Michael Crichton, William Gibson, Stieg Larsson, and Dan Brown.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Terrestrial Magic: A Post-Apocalyptic Urban Fantasy Novel (Jordan Sanders Book 1) *




  








Most sensible people avoid fire-breathing carnivores that prey on humans. But Jordan has built a career out of studying such legendary animals, creatures thought mythological until their reemergence in the world three decades ago. She and researchers like her believe that knowledge is the key to reclaiming the land they'd lost back then, when humanity retreated into designated safety zones.

But when the humans moved out, the legends moved in.

They were the descendants of mythical heroes, inheriting the powers of their ancestors, and they weren't afraid of the monsters. Jordan never expected to run into a legend, but when a field expedition turns into a trap for her team, she realizes that one deliberately tried to kill her.

It's a diplomatic nightmare the Roman authorities might happily sweep under the rug. But if Jordan doesn't figure out who attacked her and why, they could try again. Yet even if she does solve the mystery, what could one stubborn scientist possibly do to stop a powerful legend?

Terrestrial Magic is an urban fantasy adventure set in a post-apocalyptic Italy and the first book in the Jordan Sanders series. 20 pages of bonus content included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Army of God *




  








"It is Noah's Ark meets Game of Thrones, unique and surprising." - Rowena Kuo, Award winning editor and publisher

One of the most beloved and enduring stories of all time . . . One of the most recognizable characters in history . . .

A plot by a rival to kill Noah and his family is thwarted by a beautiful young woman, who joins them as they flee the ancient Biblical city of Eden. A year later, the Lord reveals His plan to destroy the earth by flood and commands Noah to build an ark. Only the news is met with skepticism and opposition from members of his own family. Eventually, word of the ark reaches Eden, prompting the rival to send an army of five thousand men to destroy it.

However, Noah has an army of his own.

Action, adventure, and suspense combine with the Biblical account of Noah’s Ark to create a heart-pounding page-turner that will stay with you long after the flood waters have receded.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nightmare Abbey: Supernatural Suspense with Scary & Horrifying Monsters (Nightmare Series Book 1)*




  








*They were searching for ghosts. But what they found was much worse…*

TV Producers Matt McKay and Ted Gould are looking for one thing… ghosts. As the creators of a popular paranormal investigation show, they’ve staked their reputation on the existence of the super-natural. But when they lead their camera crew deep into the cavernous interior of Malpas Abbey, they discover far more than they bargained for…

The Abbey’s infamous history is marred with bloodshed. With its corrupt walls resting upon a foundation of death and torment, the bleak, decrepit manor house has been avoided by locals for centuries.

As the unsuspecting crew ventures into the hell house, they are beset by one problem after another. Strange noises echo through the halls. Their equipment fails, and ominous shadows surround them. And they soon realize they are not alone in this sinister building.

Something else stalks the dark halls of the abbey. Something that feeds upon their worst nightmares. A force of evil, stronger and older than the devil himself.

And it hungers for fresh blood…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood Beach: Mystery Romance Thriller (Blood Beach Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








*LIFE’S A BEACH, THEN YOU BLEED*

Ana’s only living relative is her brother. When he disappears from a Greek island, one question haunts her: is he dead too? Convinced it has something to do with his work as an underwater archaeologist, Ana abandons her London life, and takes over where he left off – in the Mediterranean ocean – shipwreck hunting. The hunter becomes the hunted when a lethal government agent and a shipload of killers try to stop her.

When bullets start to fly, a gorgeous billionaire, and his mysterious best friend, offer her protection. Torn between two powerful men, she is soon embroiled in their families’ twisted games of bloodlines, duty and passion. Who can she turn to when trusting the wrong person will bring heartbreak and death?

Blood Beach is the first gripping thriller in a series bursting with danger, suspense and hazardous love, from Rodmell: the Queen of fast action and slow burn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hushabye (A Kate Redman Mystery: Book 1) (The Kate Redman Mysteries)*




  







A missing baby. A murdered girl. A case where everyone has something to hide...

On the first day of her new job in the West Country, Detective Sergeant Kate Redman finds herself investigating the kidnapping of Charlie Fullman, the newborn son of a wealthy entrepreneur and his trophy wife. It seems a straightforward case... but as Kate and her fellow officer Mark Olbeck delve deeper, they uncover murky secrets and multiple motives for the crime. Kate finds the case bringing up painful memories of her own past secrets. As she confronts the truth about herself, her increasing emotional instability threatens both her hard-won career success and the possibility that they will ever find Charlie Fullman alive...

Hushabye (A Kate Redman mystery) is the the first novel in the best selling Kate Redman Mystery series from crime writer Celina Grace, author of Lost Girls and The House on Fever Street.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sanctuary: (A Kate Redman Mystery: Book 8 ) (The Kate Redman Mysteries)*




  








Dawn breaks at Muddiford Beach and the body of a young African man is discovered lying on the sand. Was he a desperate asylum seeker, drowned in his attempt to reach the safe shores of Britain? Or is there a more sinister explanation for his death?

Irritated to discover that the investigation will be a joint one with the neighbouring police force at Salterton CID, Detective Sergeant Kate Redman is further annoyed by her Salterton counterpart, one of the rudest young women Kate has ever encountered.

Tensions rise as the two teams investigate the case and when a second body is discovered, Kate and her colleagues are to about realise just how far people will go in the cause of doing good…

Sanctuary is the eighth in the bestselling Kate Redman Mysteries series, from crime writer Celina Grace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Silenced Girls: An absolutely addictive mystery thriller (Agent Tori Hunter Book 1) *




  








“Wow wow wow! Grips you in a choke hold and does not let go… Oozes suspense and bone-chilling twists and turns. Astonishing… One of those rare books you stay up all night to read.” @a_likely_storie, ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The beautiful young woman is perfectly still, curled up in the trunk of the car, her long dark hair hiding her face. Her cotton blouse has ridden up a little, revealing two small dots an inch apart on her back. Just like the others.

Guilt has kept FBI Agent Tori Hunter away from her home in Manchester Bay, Minnesota for twenty years, ever since her twin sister disappeared on the Fourth of July, when the girls should have been together. But when she receives an anonymous newspaper clipping about another missing girl, Genevieve, Tori is dragged back to the past. Just like Tori’s sister, Genevieve vanished without a trace, her empty car abandoned on a lonely lakeside road as Independence Day fireworks lit up the sky overhead.

Returning to Minnesota lake country, Tori finds Genevieve’s distraught parents desperate for answers. How could their beautiful, popular daughter be snatched so near her own home? Under pressure to make an arrest, the police have no time for Tori’s theories. Besides, they already have a suspect for Genevieve’s abductor: a local man seen flirting with her the night she disappeared.

But then the suspect is found dead in his isolated cabin, days before another girl’s body is discovered bound and strangled in the trunk of her car, two strange dots on her back. The bloodstains surrounding her body belong to the one man Tori thought she could trust. Reeling, Tori knows the closer she gets to the truth, the more her own life is at risk. But can she catch this killer before it’s too late for Genevieve?

An absolutely addictive mystery thriller that will have you turning the pages late into the night. Perfect for fans of Kendra Elliot, Robert Dugoni and Tess Gerritsen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Advocate: A Women of Redemption Suspense Thriller *




  








*A secret society of women hell bent on justice. One who discovers how far they're willing to go. Will they let her live to tell the truth?*


Palmer Reed is still haunted by her tragic past. Frustrated her childhood kidnappers escaped justice, she accepts a position at an advocacy foundation, hoping to support other victims of crime. But she’s stunned to discover that behind the scenes of the glamorous fundraising galas, a sinister conspiracy lurks. Strong-armed by the determined founder into squeezing money from lawbreaking “donors,” she’s troubled by the shady practices used to raise big dollars. With her conscience eating at her, Palmer sets out to uncover the true depths of the shadowy scheme, and unearths a shocking connection between the organization and her own kidnapping. Can Palmer expose the deadly truth before she falls prey—again?

The Advocate is the first standalone book in the riveting Women of Redemption suspense thriller series, featuring women who aren't perfect, but perfectly kick-ass when given a second chance. If you like strong female heroines, titanic twists, and danger around every corner, you’ll love this edge-of-your-seat read! For fans of James Patterson’s Murder Club, L.T. Ryan’s Rachel Hatch, and John Grisham’s The Brethren.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Insurrection : A Drake Cody Suspense-Thriller Book 4 *




  








"DIE HARD" meets "ER"! 

Named a finalist for the 34th annual, 2022, Minnesota Book award. 

"Insurrection" is a story of domestic terror, greed, government and corporate injustice, race, irresponsible journalists/media, critical care medicine, FBI action, and everyday people facing unimaginable conflict...

Emergency physician Drake Cody is on duty at a controversial oil pipeline’s opening ceremony when an explosion critically injures a Minnesota senator and others. With the blast, sovereign citizen militia leader Tolman Freid, cruelly wronged by government and corporate injustice, has transformed his extremist anti-government ideology into terrorist action. He believes he is history- and duty-bound to take down the system, no matter the cost.

Upon arriving at the ER, Drake’s hopes for saving the dying senator and other victims rise, but in the next minute, Freid and his militia initiate the rest of their devastating scheme—the takeover of the ER and revealing the worst terrorist threat in history.

Can Drake and those held hostage in the ER help stop the heavily-armed, fanatical extremists? Or will those Drake loves and tens of thousands of innocent people be killed in the largest terrorist attack the nation has ever seen?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Victory 1918: The definitive history of the end of the Great War *




  








The First World War changed the world forever but what if it had shaped a much different future?

A century after the battles of the First World War ended, their consequences remain imprinted on the political maps of Europe and much of the Middle East. Dive deep into history as the background to the Allied triumph and its aftermath is examined. Might the Armistice in the forest of Compiegne have come sooner? How near did Germany come to denouncing the Armistice and resume fighting in 1919?

But Palmer also looks beyond what happened in France and Flanders as there were four armistices that autumn. The Great War was a global conflict, with battlefronts on three continents. Retracing the path to Compiegne through the four-year struggle allows the reader to consider if a broader strategic vision might have brought an earlier victory.

Victory 1918 is a masterful survey of one of history's great turning points, and offers a fresh interpretation of the war which, more than any other, determined the character of the twentieth century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/29/22.

Currently Free.

*Peacekeeper: The Complete Series (Sci-Fi Box Sets) *




  








In this Science Fiction Box Set, you'll find all the adventures of Xander Martin and the crew of The Calyster! Filled with war, adventure, politics, and space exploration, this series will keep you entertained for quite some time!

Sci-Fi Novels that are contained in this Bundle:

Peace Keeper: 2nd Edition
Rising Tide
Star Rising
Star Destroyer


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*SHINY METAL BOXES (THE WORMHOLESCOPE CHRONICLES Book 1) *




  








"If you've read the book's description, it sells short the amount of humour present in the book. Throughout, I chuckled at the turns of phrase and laughed at the view it takes of a society obsessed over social media and willing to sacrifice privacy in the name of convenience. On more than one occasion, the writing's wit reminded me of Douglas Adams."—W.A. Stanley

Eye-implant employee Emma Castle gets reassigned to deal with the crazy new illness that's putting millions on Earth in a near-coma.

Society in 2079 revolves around AI devices, including eyeGo, the visual implant installed in everyone from the age of nine. Emma, an eyeGo health technician, gets sucked into investigating a potential link between the eye implant and the affliction.

While people around Earth drop like inebriated flies, Emma uncovers a potential conspiracy that could rock humankind and technology.

Teaming up with a private investigator, a hacking guru, a senior member of The Milky Way Library, and a million-dollar AI assistant, Emma races to stop the devastation before everyone is toast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Diving into the Wreck: A Diving Novel (The Diving Series Book 1) *




  








Asimov Science Fiction Readers’ Choice, and RT Reviewers’ Choice.

Hurtling through the blackness of space, Boss detects a mysterious blip from an unknown source that sets her heart pounding…

Boss dives derelict space vessels, for money, yes, but more for their historical value. So, when she uncovers the find of a lifetime, she enlists the best divers she knows to help her pursue it—off the grid and under the Empire’s radar.

Boss’s discovery leads her and her team to the Room of Lost Souls. Boss remembers the Room. It haunts her. Her mother died there. Now, a client wants her to go back to help uncover the Room’s mysteries. But the truths they discover might destroy everything Boss holds sacred.

Because the more they discover, the less they realize they know—and the more it will cost them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Synthetic Escape (Paradox Murder Mystery Book 4) *




  








FAST-PACED "STAND-ALONE" MURDER MYSTERY SET IN SOUTH FLORIDA

Steve's visit with a classmate at his 40th high school reunion in Kentucky challenges his memory of a tragic death. He discovers old friends are not what they seem and have secrets to hide. His investigation of a potential fraud in Florida intersects with a tangled web of deceit, blackmail, and murder. Will a second-rate movie offer the killer a path to escape the past and retire in luxury?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Missing: A Mason Gray Case *




  








*Once you step through the looking glass, there is no going back.*
Mason Gray has a knack for solving puzzles, but the corpse on his living room floor is a piece that doesn’t fit.


As suspect number one, Gray races to find the killer before the cops—his former colleagues—can pin it on him. But the cops aren’t the only ones out to get him. Those responsible for the murder want him dead and will use any means necessary to put him in the ground.

To survive, Gray must step through the looking glass, wrestle with demons both figurative and literal, and put the bad guys in the ground first. But the price could be higher than he thought...the life of his best friend and mentor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Once Accused, Forever Tarnished (Malloy/Peterson Book 1) *




  








Small town murder. Local cop in love with prime suspect. What could go wrong?

Ali Thorein is successful in the corporate world but has no personal life. Step one in her quest for balance is to return to Rausburg, Wisconsin and make amends with her past. But the man responsible for her bad memories has just been murdered.

Tommy Peterson, Rausburg's village cop and Ali's former classmate, finds a note at the crime scene in Ali's handwriting. A day later, with little progress in solving the murder, Agent Malloy from the Dept. of Criminal Investigation takes jurisdiction. Convinced she's the killer, his investigation unites Tommy and Ali as they struggle to prove her innocence.

Will they convince the veteran detective of Ali's innocence, or will he send Ali to prison?

The first in a series, Once Accused, Forever Tarnished is a clean suspense story that will leave you guessing right up to the end. If you love to read about everyday people dealing with ill fortune, you will enjoy G.F. Hunn's breakout novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Snowdonia Killings: A Snowdonia Murder Mystery Book 1 (A DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller) *




  








Starting a new life in Snowdonia was always DI Ruth Hunter's dream. Until a twisted killer turned it into her worst nightmare. 

Detective Inspector Ruth Hunter lives with the pain of her partner’s mysterious and unsolved disappearance. About to hit fifty, the veteran police officer trades in the crime-ridden streets of London for a more peaceful life in rural North Wales. But Ruth has barely settled into her new position in North Wales Police, when the body of a brutally murdered woman is discovered…with strange symbols carved into her skin. Teaming up with an obstinate deputy, Ruth struggles to eliminate anyone from a long line of suspects. When another slain victim is discovered with the same cryptic markings, she’s forced to re-think the investigation.

Has Ruth got what it takes to solve the case before the murderer attacks again?

The Snowdonia Killings is the first book in the DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller series and set against the majestic backdrop of Snowdonia, a timeless land of Arthurian legend, folklore and myth. If you like dark police procedurals, psychologically complex characters, and shocking twists, then you’ll love Simon McCleave’s pulse-pounding debut novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mechanic: A John Tyler Thriller (John Tyler Action Thrillers Book 1)*




  








John Tyler finally built the life he wanted.
But his past casts a long shadow.

Eight years retired from the army, Tyler manages his PTSD and begins a job as a classic car mechanic. He's a single dad to Lexi, who's about to enter college. Life is looking up.

Then, everything comes crashing down.

Tyler's former commanding officer is out of prison and hellbent on revenge. Their mutual hatred has been simmering for years. When it finally boils over, everyone and everything in Tyler's life is threatened.

He wanted to be a father and a mechanic. To save himself and his daughter, he'll need to use the deadly skills he thought he left behind.

Can Tyler stop a monster without becoming one himself?

The Mechanic is the first gripping novel in the John Tyler series. It's perfect for readers who like action thrillers with a little humor and a little heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sleeper : A gripping, exciting and believable action thriller with surprising twists *




  








Tom Rivers is a middle aged professional. He has a wife and two daughters. His life is comfortable, if somewhat unremarkable. But he has a secret, that even he doesn't know about. During a business trip to London he discovers that he is instead, a genetically superior and highly trained MI5 agent who has been kept in a sleeper state for the past twenty five years and is now expected to save his country from catastrophe.

A terrorist cell has developed a weapon so devastating that it could send Britain back to the Dark Ages and, at the same time, cost thousands of innocent lives. Their leader, a charismatic and extrovert psychopath, has carefully planned his attack on the capital with America in mind as his next target. Except, there was one element he hadn't predicted - Tom Rivers as his nemesis. The game of cat and mouse races across London as Tom and his team try to stop the terrorists in time and before the threat of nuclear war becomes a reality. But there are also other sinister forces at work, operating from the shadows.

Who can be trusted?

Sleeper is a real page-turner - a gripping and engaging thriller that delivers plenty of surprises along the way. Exciting, believable and action packed with characters that truly engage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/29/22.

Currently Free.

*The Autobiography of the British Soldier: From Agincourt to Basra, in His Own Words *




  








From Agincourt to Waterloo, from Dunkirk to the Gulf War, and in every conflict in between, one man has served in all these battles. This is the story of Britain at war from the perspective of that man. It is the autobiography of the British soldier.

In a comprehensive series of first-hand accounts, this anthology offers a huge variety of views on the experience of war: from a letter written by Oliver Cromwell to the Speaker of Parliament, to a First World War's soldier's last letter home to his son, to a powerful description of what it was like to be on the Sir Galahad when it was hit by a missile in the Falklands conflict of the 1980s, right up to life as a soldier on the ground in Basra, Iraq.

Winner of impossible victories, cannon fodder for the Western Front, thin khaki line against Hitler - wherever and whenever, the British soldier has done his duty - and more, this is his heroic story.

It includes first hand accounts from George Orwell, Winston Churchill, Vera Brittain, Siegfiried Sassoon and Corporal Chris Ryan to name but a few.

The Autobiography of the British Soldier is essential reading for anyone interested in the history of the British Army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/30/22.

Currently Free.

*THE COMPANION CHRONICLES VOLUMES 1-3 *




  








The first three volumes of THE COMPANION CHRONICLES, SOME ANIMALS, MINORITY OF ONE, and FREEDOM RUN, nowavailable in one boxed set.
“Doing noir as sci-fi is a real challenge and this ambitious book pulls it off!” - David Gerrold, Hugo & Nebula award-winning author of The Martian Child, Hella, & The Man Who Folded Himself

Jacob Kind is a synthetic Companion. Designed in a lab and sold, commercially, to be whomever his Primary (owner) wishes him to be, just like other synthetic Companions created as he was.

Jacob loves his "mother," Sylvia Kind, who believes Jacob is more than synthetic, that he has the potential to be as human as any other being... and she's dedicated to proving that to society as large. Jacob loves humanity, confusing as it can be for him, but more than anything, he's devoted to his mother.

In Volume 1, SOME ANIMALS, when Sylvia is murdered by a masked killer and Jacob is blamed for the crime, he escapes and goes on the run to find her killer, determined to bring that man to justice.

He has but one guiding light... serve and protect humanity at all costs.

In Volume 2, MINORITY OF ONE, Jacob finds himself in South Bend, passing for human as he searches for his mother's murderer, Munson Tolliver, only to get trapped in a raging protest against synthetics. Befriending a young mother working the streets, Jacob is drawn into violence he did not know he was capable of and must fight or lose his newfound friends.

In Volume 3, FREEDOM RUN, Jacob's search for Munson takes him to New York City, where he is adopted by a group of runaway synthetics who work in Central Park and dream of making a run for freedom in Canada. Just as he is about to help them escape, Munson Tolliver shows up to thwart their plans.

Jacob must choose between vengeance or helping his friends...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Prancestor Project *




  








David Denlon—a quirky, reclusive anthropology professor—has made a secret find, but it may cost him his life.

Readers who like sci-fi based on real science and dramatic thrillers with romance and a thought-provoking theme, will love this page-turning, action-packed adventure!

David's search for preancient zircon has led him to a startling discovery—not just evidence of life on Earth a billion years ago, but evidence of human life.

Humankind that came and went before the evolution of our own race ever began.

Human beings that had made advancements we have yet to make.

But wealthy, well-connected Patrick Veeder, known as a do-gooder for his philanthropy and respected for his Harvard degree, is executing a calculated plan to murder David and steal his evidence. He will use this find to build even more financial and political dominance.

David doesn't trust the covert operatives who show up, claiming to be helping him. Not even the one he’s falling for. But he'll have to learn their ways to stay alive.

As Veeder closes in, there's more to uncover at David's site. Something our long-lost sisters and brothers left for us… something that could keep us from repeating their fall into extinction.

But can a misfit professor and his thrown-together team translate the instructions from our sister-race and carry them out before Veeder turns the whole world against them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cupcakes and Conjures: A Witchy Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Witches of Willow Hollow Book 1) *




  








Unable to bake any better than she can magic, Harper Dade, in the aftermath of a divorce and the theft of her inheritance, returns to Willow Hollow, Tennessee, where she joins her aunt at the Taste of Magic Bakery.

Suffering a sudden surge of wishcraft that encourages her to become an amateur sleuth, Harper and her newfound familiar search for evidence surrounding the cupcake creation class gone wrong. Together they delve into the murder of an obnoxious ghost tour guide not quite ready to move on.

When the investigation goes awry and the local mechanic—who’s not just a wizard with car engines but an actual wizard—seems interested in her, she struggles to squelch her overwhelming urge to look for clues.

Yet, there’s no turning back when the potential killer targets her and the local shifter newshound, with the full moon on the horizon.

With the help of her black cat familiar Bub, her newly surfacing witchiness, and the quirky citizens of the magically imbued tourist town, Harper’s return to Willow Hollow turns into a recipe for disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead at First Sight: Paranormal Cozy Mystery (The Provence Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Needing a change in life, the last thing I wanted to do was solve a murder. When a lawyer approached me regarding inheriting a grand estate in a small town across the ocean, I didn't want to believe him. But then he said my mother's murder needed solving. What was he talking about? The only thing I knew about my mother's death was that it was an accident.

In Provence, where everyone knew everyone, I found myself drawn to the intricacies of the daily lives of the townsfolk, a hidden, abandoned cottage and a stray cat. I knew this wasn't going to be easy, but the more I investigated my mother's murder, the more my life was at stake, until a motorcycle accident had me down on my knees begging for my life – just like my mother's last moments.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Every Little Lie (A Calamity James Paranormal Mystery Book 4) *




  







After revealing a big secret, Calamity James is on the outs with the one person she can always rely on: her sister. As the Red River Founders Celebration approaches, descendants of the town’s original settlers are mysteriously targeted for murder, and Cal hunts down a ghost with a grudge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fatal Forgery (The Sam Plank Mysteries Book 1) *




  







It is 1824, and trust in the virtual money of the day – new paper financial instruments – is so fragile that anyone forging them is sent to the scaffold. So why would one of London’s most respected bankers start forging his clients’ signatures? Sent to arrest Henry Fauntleroy, Constable Samuel Plank is determined to find out why the banker has risked his reputation, his banking house and his neck – and why he is so determined to plead guilty. As the case makes its way through the Regency justice system, exercising the finest legal minds of their generation and dividing London society into the banker’s supporters and detractors, Plank races against time to find the answers that can save Fauntleroy’s life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flight of the Crow: A Tony Crow private detective mystery (Tony Crow Private Investigator mystery Series Book 1) *




  








When an on-duty injury forces Tony Crow into early retirement, the former cop starts over as a private eye. His first job should be a piece of cake — but as Tony works to locate a vanished woman, he’ll face a daunting set of obstacles in this sharply drawn tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shadow of the Storm: Prequel to the Shadows Series *




  








Her memories are as elusive as the shadows in which she hides.
When Stormy wakes up in the back of a moving vehicle, she escapes with her life, but not her memories. All she knows is that someone wants her dead. On the run with nothing but her wits and some cash, she fights to stay one step ahead of the people hunting her like prey.

The past may not be worth remembering.
Memories return in snapshots, creating a troubling image of the woman she used to be. The more she learns, the more she wonders if she wants to know the truth. What if it’s more horrible than not remembering?

Her enemies will stop at nothing to silence her.
The secrets locked in her mind threaten people who aren’t afraid to kill. She can’t run far enough or hide effectively enough to avoid their reach. A bartender and a pastor offer unlikely help, but can the three of them stand against killers with both influence and reach?


Shadow of the Storm is a gripping Christian suspense story of one woman’s journey to discover the truth… and God’s relentless pursuit for her soul. Don’t miss this exciting prequel to The Shadows series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Steel Justice: A Jack Steel Action Mystery Thriller, Book 3 (A Jack Steel Thriller) *




  






When the head of Army Black Ops is murdered by assassins,
Steel and Christie hunt the killers, and become the hunted.
~The Jack Steel series is now in development for a major motion picture.~

Someone is using murder to reshape the U.S. government. And that person has a score to settle with Steel.

From the snowy Virginia forests, to the frigid interior of Alaska, to a lush mountain on St. Croix Island, Steel and Christie will face off against a powerful mercenary organization that wants them dead.

Steel wants to move forward with his relationship with Christie, but right now it will take everything he has just to stay alive. To save everyone that matters to him, Steel will have to start a small war.

And when they take his daughter, he’ll risk everything…

Steel Justice is the third book in the high-octane Jack Steel thriller series. If you like action-packed scenes, formidable threats, and electric characters, then you’ll love Geoffrey Saign’s heart-stopping adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Falcon (The Lenin Five Series Book 1) *




  








Six Degrees of Separation Theory stipulates all people on the planet are connected to every other person through a chain of acquaintances consisting of no more than five intermediaries. If this theory were true, one must then ask, could six random and isolated events happening on the world stage also be connected through five unrelated intermediaries?

But first, we meet the central trio: Sam Mulcahy, the CIA operative working undercover in Beirut, Lebanon, who uncovers part two of the 9/11 attacks; Jamal Abboud emerges on the scene as the leader of the Al-Qaeda team plotting an attack somewhere in the US; and finally, Sasha Kopytina, completing the third leg of the triangle. How fate and circumstances worked to get Sasha to play a pivotal role in putting Sam and Jamal on their collision course remains to be seen.

As each event concluded, it set into motion additional events—events that would lead to death and destruction, and test the limits and stretch the boundaries of relationships, friendship, and even the true meaning of love.

But more importantly, this tangled sequence of events raises a critical question; if a person kills evil to prevent evil, does that make them evil?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Spree: An International Adventure Novel (Jon Steadman Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








He barely survived a killing spree. Now he’s on a mission to prevent the deadliest attack in U.S. history . . .

Jon Steadman is desperate for closure. After the love of his life dies in a campus bombing, his relentless quest for answers reveals bizarre violent incidents involving other unsuspecting students. When copycat blasts add to the tragic body count, he’s certain he’s stumbled on a lethal conspiracy.

Teaming up with his best friend and pursuing a theory connecting the genetic dots, Steadman finds every avenue blocked by powerful people ready to kill to protect their secrets. As his hunt takes him across the globe, he exposes a sinister terrorist plot known only as The Event.

Can one ordinary man step up and stop ruthless killers from executing a devastating catastrophe?

SPREE is a story of one man’s battle to overcome the wounds of the past and find redemption in fighting for what’s right. An action-packed thriller, SPREE takes the reader on a whirlwind ride of unexpected twists and turns until the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Capital Falling: Book 1 *




  








CAPITAL FALLING
As Black Smoke Rises, Order Disintegrates...
Former SAS soldier Andy Richards is no stranger to horrors, but no training could ever have prepared him for the nightmare unfolding at home. While a viral epidemic hammers London, Andy finds himself trapped in the epicenter, forced to protect his family. Together with his young daughter, he leads a small group of survivors toward latent refuge, all the while searching for his missing son and infantryman; this is the ultimate game of survival.

With those infected displaying brutal, inhuman behavior and caught up in a climate of martial law, no one can be trusted. Old connections may help to unravel this mystery virus, but the resultant hellscape means Andy and his group meet danger at every turn.

Stakes are high, and failing means a fate worse than death...

The perfect tale for troubled times, CAPITAL FALLING delivers dark thrills and surprising sentiment—twisted, cerebral fun. You’ll race to the end like your life depends on it...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Matter of Payback (The Michael Wolfe Saga Book 3) *




  








*From the Amazon Best Selling Author of A Lone Wolf, comes the third installment in The Michael Wolfe Saga.*

A young bride’s life is snuffed out on December 2nd of 2001 in Haifa, Israel, when a Palestinian suicide bomber destroys a bus. One hundred and ninety-three souls are lost on March 11, 2004, when a coordinated bomb attack occurs on the Cercanías commuter train system in Madrid, Spain, a Scottish SAS Sargent Major’s fiancée is among the dead. What do these two events have in common?

An Iranian terrorist who goes by the name, Mohammad Al-Qaedi.

Fast forward twenty years, black ops operators Michael Wolfe and Ian McGill join forces for a clandestine mission inside Iran. They come back burned-out and both yearning for retirement from careers that have taken everything but their lives. During this mission, they uncover the identity of the person responsible for the deaths of their loved ones twenty years earlier.

Now Britain’s House of Parliament and Big Ben are targeted by Al-Qaedi, the President of the United States sends Wolfe to London in an effort to assist MI6. He prevents the massive bombing and, in the process, eliminates the terrorist’s source of weapons and funding.

The Iranian extremist vows vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

6/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Tito's Lost Children. A Tale of the Yugoslav Wars. War One: Slovenia*




  








Yugoslav People’s Army brats Jovana and Hristijan grew up in a secluded border-watch compound, dreaming of grander horizons. They get their wish in the worst way possible when Predrag, a rogue Army captain, kidnaps Jovana for no apparent reason. Hristijan manages to rescue her, but their ordeals are far from over.

On the run, they uncover the shocking secret behind Jovana’s upbringing: she is the chosen successor to Maršal Josip Broz Tito. With Yugoslavia on the brink of collapse, it is her duty to keep order among the country’s quarrelsome nationalities – and stop the Serbs from grabbing power. There’s only one tiny problem: Jovana was never trained to take on her new role as the only hope for a unified Yugoslavia.

Joining forces with a hard-fighting mute girl, Jovana and Hristijan must make their way to Slovenia to prevent its secession from the Yugoslav Federation. To get there, they will have to outwit Predrag, who is determined to capture Jovana and win the approval of his Serb nationalist father.

The fate of Yugoslavia now rests with a band of snarky teenagers. Armed with nothing but a few guns and an old Army truck, they are about to make their mark on history.

Don't miss out on this action-packed alternative history adventure that dares to answer the question: What if Maršal Tito, the strongman of Yugoslavia, had named a successor?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Under A Dark Sky (Worldburner Book 1) *




  








On rebel planet Elysium, a man is executed on live video streamed by religious extremists. Nothing terribly original so far for Elysium.

Only this time, the man doesn't die.

When security expert Asher Perez is sent to find him, dark secrets about the rebel colony are exposed. Something dark is stirring in the shadows.

Something that has been watching humanity since the dawn of history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cup and the Prince (Kingdom of Curses and Shadows Book 1) *




  








When a girl set on revenge meets an arrogant prince, sparks fly and tempers rise.

Yes, Zora cheated her way into the Royal Games, but it was for a very good reason:
Spite.
Her ex was an asshole and thought she could never attain glory on her own.
Just because she's a girl.
So she took his place.

Now she's competing for the legendary Blood Cup, representing the Dark Valley, a place where shadow creatures spawn in the dark and survive in sunlight. It's her chance to prove her worth and bring glory to her people. If she wins, of course.

But winning is far from easy.
The younger prince thinks she's a fragile damsel who doesn't belong in the competition. Determined to eliminate her at all costs, he's stacking the challenges against her. Ha. All he's doing is making her want to win this competition more than ever.

The older prince is helping her, but the cost is getting Zora entangled in dangerous flirting games.
Flirting. The last thing she wanted.

And then there's someone trying to kill her.

The Cup and the Prince is book 1 in the series Kingdom of Curses and Shadows, a Young Adult romantic fantasy series with romance, action, humor, and intrigue for readers 15 and older.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dead Travel Fast: A Vampire Slaying Novel (The Immortal Dracula series Book 1) *




  








The line between a hero and a villain is often thinner than we imagine…

Vlad 3 Dracula, prince of Wallachia and defender of Christendom. Count Dracula, who inspired one of the greatest horror tales in history… are both alive in the same extraordinary man… a man who’s past holds the key to defeating a new and bloody evil …

Veronica Belle, an average young woman with aspirations of becoming a horror writer has chosen the pastoral seaside town of Potter’s neck to inspire her… and yet things just don’t seem to be going anywhere… but that’s about to change.

When Vince Drake, young, handsome, charming and successful world-famous vampire author strolls into Veronica’s life, her hopes for excitement quickly begin to spiral into a terrifying waking nightmare…

A bloody vandalism, a grisly ritual murder and a growing string of sicknesses and disappearances begins to pull back the veil on an impossible growing horror… Monsters are real and they thirst for an ancient mystery that promises ultimate power… an inevitable clash between the stalkers of the night and courageous an unlikely slayers… and it all hinges on an unlikely ally who will challenge everything you and Veronica Belle believe about vampires… including the most famous of them all!

Potter’s neck lies at a critical bend in the river of time… and that river surges crimson in this new twist on an enduring legend!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sinister Summer: A Ghost Story Romance & Mystery (Wicks Hollow Book 1) *




  








A sexy professor.
A logical lawyer.
A determined ghost.
And a very real killer...
Welcome to Wicks Hollow: a cozy town near Lake Michigan filled with quaint houses, eccentric residents, and more than its share of ghosts, murders, and romance.

Diana Iverson needs a break--from her stressful job, from her philandering boyfriend, and from the rest of her fast-paced life. When she inherits her eccentric Aunt Jean's home on Wicks Lake, Diana takes a much-needed vacation in the cozy little town.

But when the lake house becomes the scene of multiple break-ins and other unsettling events, Diana begins to suspect Aunt Jean’s death was not as innocent as it seems.

And then there’s Ethan Murphy, the sexy college professor who lives next door… He appears to know a lot more about Aunt Jean than he should, and Diana doesn’t trust him.

But most of all, there's Aunt Jean herself…who seems determined to communicate with Diana—from beyond the grave.

A ghost story romance set in a small town, featuring a cozy mystery about a ghost that just won’t rest until justice is served. The perfect blend of romance, suspense, and ghosts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Aged for Murder (A Tuscan Vineyard Cozy Mystery—Book 1) *




  








AGED FOR MURDER (A TUSCAN VINEYARD COZY MYSTERY) is the debut novel in a charming new cozy mystery series by #1 bestselling author Fiona Grace, author of Murder in the Manor (Book #1), a #1 Bestseller with over 100 five-star reviews—and a free download!

When Olivia Glass, 34, concocts an ad for a cheap wine that propels her advertising company to the top, she is ashamed by her own work—yet offered the promotion she’s dreamed of. Olivia, at a crossroads, realizes this is not the life she signed up for. Worse, when Olivia discovers her long-time boyfriend, about to propose, has been cheating on her, she realizes it’s time for a major life change.

Olivia has always dreamed of moving to Tuscany, living a simple life, and starting her own vineyard.

When her long-time friend messages her about a Tuscan cottage available, Olivia can’t help wonder: is it fate?

Hilarious, packed with travel, food, wine, twists and turns, romance and her newfound animal friend—and centering around a baffling small-town murder that Olivia must solve—AGED FOR DEATH is an un-putdownable cozy that will keep you laughing late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Clouds in my Coffee: The Country Club Murders #3 *




  








When Ellison Russell is nearly killed at a benefactors’ party, she brushes the incident aside as an unhappy accident. But when her house is fire-bombed, she’s shot at, and the person sitting next to her at a gala is poisoned, she must face facts. Someone wants her dead. But why? And can Ellison find the killer before he strikes again? Add in an estranged sister, a visiting aunt with a shocking secret, and a handsome detective staying in her guesthouse, and Ellison might need more than cream in her coffee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death by Bagpipes: A Summer Murder in Edinburgh (Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mystery Series Book 4)*




  








When a trip to Scotland ends in tragedy, travel guide Lana Hansen must sleuth out who murdered her guest before she ends up paying the piper.

Lana hasn't seen her ex-husband, Ron, since their divorce was finalized eight months earlier. So when they bump into each on the Royal Mile in Edinburgh, she is not exactly jumping for joy.

To make matters worse, Ron threatens a member of her tour group—a beloved and respected magician named Presto the Amazing. Ron is convinced Presto stole one of his magic tricks—the same act that propelled the famous magician into stardom—and swears he will get his revenge.

After Presto drops dead during a party held in his honor, the police suspect he was poisoned—and that Ron is the culprit!

As much as Lana would love to let her ex-husband rot in prison, she soon discovers that he is not the only one who would prefer to have Presto vanish.

Did Ron poison the magician? Or did one of several family members accompanying Presto on the trip use this vacation to knock off the domineering patriarch?

When another guest is murdered, Lana must decide how far she is willing to go to save the man who broke her heart.

The Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mysteries are heartwarming stories about making friends, traveling, and celebrating new experiences. Join tour guide Lana Hansen as she leads tourists and readers to fascinating cities around the globe on intriguing adventures that often turn deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Suppose: Lillian Dove Mystery, Book Two: Suspected of murder Lillian Dove fights to prove her innocence and avoid the mafia don who wants her dead. (Lillian Dove Mystery Series 2) *




  








What is worse than being blackmailed?
Finding the blackmailer DEAD on your kitchen floor.


Blackmailed by someone from my past, I found his body on my kitchen floor, shot DEAD, became fingered as Number One Suspect, targeted by the FBI, followed by a goon, linked to the MAFIA; Ended up uncovering a drug-trafficking operation.


What can be worse than being blackmailed?
LILLIAN DOVE'S PUT TO THE TEST!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Exceptional Merit (Keegan Trilogy Book 1) *




  








Lieutenant James Keegan is a highly decorated police officer assigned to the N.Y.P.D.’s Joint Terrorist Task Force. Keegan has solved many high profile cases during his eighteen years with the N.Y.P.D., including an imminent terrorist attack which earned him a personal thank you from the President of the United States. All is not what it appears, however, with Lieutenant Keegan. James Keegan has a double life in which he has been involved with the Irish Republican Army for almost as long as he has the N.Y.P.D.

Set in 1995, Exceptional Merit will take you from the quiet back streets of Northern Ireland to the gritty streets of New York City, from an I.R.A. training camp, to the most inner workings of the N.Y.P.D. Keegan’s two lives come crashing together on New York’s largest stage, in front of a live televised audience, where Keegan must decide where his loyalty lies; to a job that he loves and the people of the city of New York he has taken an oath to serve and protect or to the cause of freedom for Northern Ireland which he has believed in his entire life. All of the while, Keegan is unaware his every move is being watched from within his own department.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*China: A Heart-Pounding Hi-Tech Medical Thriller (The Flense Book 1)*




  








*Someone's trying to destroy the world. She's trying to save it.*


CHINA (Book 1 of THE FLENSE series)

Lured to a remote island playground off the coast of China, medical reporter Angelique de l'Enfantine is contracted by an apocalypse prepper group to investigate a series of seemingly disconnected global tragedies. Before long, she is trapped in a deadly game of cat-and-mouse with government agents and corporate spies who will kill to keep their secrets hidden.

Will she uncover the truth before it's too late?

Will she stop the deadly attacks, or are they just beginning?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*FOREIGN INVOLVEMENT: A Chuck Winters Thriller *




  







San Francisco Homicide detective Chuck Winters, accidentally strikes it rich with his criminal software database program, retires and takes his money and runs. He soon gets caught up with a nemesis character that spews death and destruction, hiding throughout the world like a chameleon---causing Winters to leave his serene retirement and take chase.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Kill Switch (Angel of Darkness Fast-Paced Action Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*She goes where the law won’t. Does what the law can’t. She is Judge, Jury, and Executioner.*

★★★★★ “Fast-paced and action-packed, it takes you on a ride you don't want to stop!” J. Alexander


A young woman disappears while traveling through Eastern Europe thrusting rogue assassin Tess Williams into a desperate search for her. Tess investigates only to discover the woman has been abducted by a vicious gang of human traffickers.

Tess unleashes her fury upon the city's shadowy underworld, storming through the streets like a whirlwind of vengeance. But when she slams into a horde of armed killers, her rescue mission quickly turns into a fight for survival.

With the clock ticking and the body count rising, Tess has one terrifying question to face — what price is she prepared to pay to bury these monsters for good?

An adrenaline-charged thrill-ride, Kill Switch is a must-read if you love pulse-pounding action and a troubled hero with a dark past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/02/22.

Currently Free.

*Fire Ant (The Navy of Humanity: Wasp Pilot Book 1) *




  








2018 NEBULA AWARD FINALIST: BEST NOVELLA

Floribeth Salinas O’Shea Dalisay is an Off-Planet Worker, employed as an exploration pilot by the giant corporation, Hamdani Brothers. Sent on a routine mission to analyze one of the millions of systems in the galaxy, she stumbles across something that could threaten humanity’s very existence. She barely escapes with her life, but in the process, has to shut down her scout’s AI.

As with all OPWs, she has few rights, and instead of being lauded as a hero, the corporation thinks she is lying. Her managers believe she found something valuable and shut down her AI in an attempt to hide that fact, hoping she can sell that information to the highest bidder. Grounded, and with a huge debt now over her head, Beth has to convince the powers that be that a very real danger to humanity is lying in wait out there in deep space.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dragon Gate: An Epic Fantasy Adventure Novel (The Dragon Gate Series Book 1) *




  








*He swore an oath to protect all life. Now he must kill to survive.*

Being a knight at the Renaissance Festival is easy, but when Ryan is magically kidnapped to another world, the quest might leave him dead. Mistaken for a dragon-slaying knight, he must kill the dragon queen to be sent home.

At least he is not alone. Three of his friends are kidnapped beside him, all of them mistaken for the Ellorian Champions. The real heroes have been missing for years, but they may hold the key to keeping everyone alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dead-End Job Mysteries: Volume 1-7 *




  








*THE FIRST SEVEN BOOKS IN THE DEAD-END JOB MYSTERY SERIES AVAILABLE IN A SINGLE BOX SET EDITION…*
SHOP TILL YOU DROP
Helen Hawthorne had a high-finance job, a beautiful home, and a caring husband—or so she thought until she caught him sleeping with their neighbor. But after their divorce, the judge decided that Helen had to pay alimony—and Helen figured the only way to keep her dignity would be to refuse to pay and run for it. Now hiding out in Fort Lauderdale, Helen is working as a sales clerk at a high-fashion boutique. But keeping out of trouble proves difficult when the boutique’s manager turns up dead. In desperate need of cash, Helen decides to try and find out who killed the woman for an offered reward.

MURDER BETWEEN THE COVERS
Helen’s taken a cash-paying job at Fort Lauderdale’s Page Turner’s bookstore. And while the job is decent enough, the owner of the store is anything but. Page Turner III is a boor with more money than brains: he’s cheating on his wife and has a long list of enemies. When he turns up dead, no one is too shocked—except for Helen, that is. The body is found in the bed of her pal Peggy, and it’s up to Helen to prove her friend innocent before the police throw the book at her…

DYING TO CALL YOU
Helen’s latest workaday job might just be the lowest rung on the employment ladder—telemarketing. She’s spending her hours interrupting dinners and disturbing slumbers. While Helen is conducting a phone survey with the wealthy Henry “Hank” Asporth, he puts the receiver down without hanging up… She can just make out a man and a woman arguing, a short scream cut off by a choking sound, then an eerie silence. Convinced she’s heard a murder being committed—but with no proof—Helen is driven to find out what really happened...

JUST MURDERED
After all she’s endured with her divorce and subsequent flight from alimony, Helen getting a job at Millicent’s Bridal Salon is ironic in the extreme. But no amount of cash is worth having to deal with the abominable Kiki—a wealthy witch who’s lording it over her daughter’s wedding plans. She also thinks her money makes her invulnerable…but she’s proven wrong when she’s found smothered to death with her daughter’s wedding dress. And worse, the cops seem to think Helen is responsible.

MURDER UNLEASHED
Helen has gotten a job at the Pampered Pet Boutique in Fort Lauderdale where the dogs are treated better than the people. A drive to the lavish home of Tammie Grimsby to deliver a freshly fluffed Yorkie has Helen discovering Tammie stabbed to death with a pair of grooming scissors. In a panic, Helen runs—but doesn’t report the murder, lest her past comes to light. But that doesn’t mean she can’t look into the stabbing on the sly.

MURDER WITH RESERVATIONS
Helen has found employment as a maid at Fort Lauderdale’s Full Moon Hotel, picking up after clueless tourists and keeping her head down. But staying discreet gets a bit more difficult when Helen opens the hotel dumpster and discovers the dead body of a fellow hotel employee. Things get worse when a hotel guest is murdered in the shower, and Helen’s ex-husband Rob arrives in town in search of the money the court said he deserves. With the police suspicious, Helen knows the only way to clean up the mess is to find the killer. But if she’s not careful, the killer just might find her first…

CLUBBED TO DEATH
The Superior Club is where Fort Lauderdale’s wealthiest come to play. As a customer care clerk, Helen’s job to cater to the clients’ every whim and take care of their every little problem. But Helen has a big problem of her own. After an acrimonious reunion with her ex-husband Rob, she ends up belting him in the mouth—which invites suspicion when Rob goes missing. And when a few others are found beaten to death with a golf club, the police’s eyes are on Helen. Helen has no choice but to prove her innocence…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fake it to the Limit (Castle Cove Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








When the local authorities ask Ruby Simpson to help them find a thief in the small town of Castle Cove, she doesn’t have much of a choice. She predicted the most recent theft, and the cops have no other leads. There are just two small problems. One, she’s not psychic.
Two, she’s not Ruby Simpson.

Okay, maybe they’re not small problems. But Charlotte needs a place to lay low with her younger sister, somewhere her parents won’t find her and the locals won’t ask too many questions. Getting involved with the cops, especially Deputy Jared, isn’t a smart thing for a reformed con artist to do. But Charlotte has to make a choice: raise her little sister on the right side of the law or put food on the table. What the real Ruby doesn’t see in her crystal ball won’t hurt her, right?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A MURDER ON WALL STREET (A Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A PRIEST, AN EX-COP, AND THREE BADASS BABES WALK INTO A BAR…*
Lucky for readers, that’s a great opportunity for the kind of rare mystery series with something for everyone—a tough guy, three awesome women, and a classic Golden Age gentleman-detective clergyman. The twist? The cop and the cleric are half-brothers who operate a PI firm out of their bar.

Owen Parr pulls off a crowd-pleasing coup in the first entry in his Joey Mancuso/Father Dominic O’Brian series—a perfect blending of the hard-boiled and intellectual schools of detecting. Joey, who got kicked out of the police department by means of a small frame, is the ex-cop. The women are a fiery FBI agent, (Joey’s elusive Cuban girl friend), a glamorous “researcher”, and perhaps most memorable of all, Joey’s mentor and ex-partner, Lucifer--officially Lucy, but the nickname says it all.

Captain O’Brian’s Pub and Cigar Bar, with its old-world New York warmth and reliably friendly Irish bartender is a character in itself, the kind of place that’s like home to its devotees.

So when one of the brothers’ best customers dies in an apparent suicide —a Wall Street guy celebrating a new client the night before-- they're just not feeling it. They know he wasn’t a guy who wanted to die; and they quickly find out he was someone a lot of people wanted dead.

It’s a made-to-order financial puzzle for a couple of seasoned New York PI’s, with the kind of twists and scams and puzzles that warm a mystery fan’s heart like a shot of Jameson.

Fans of New York detective shows from Blue Bloods to Elementary will find it right up their alley, and devotees of Golden Age mysteries will love it, especially those set in New York, like Ellery Queen and Nero Wolfe; and those starring brainy clergymen, like Father Brown, The Rabbi, and Father Dowling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Murder on Long Island: Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mysteries Book 2 (A Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mystery) *




  








TOO MANY LEADS, TWO FEW BREAKS, AND only TEN DAYS TO GO IN THE TRIAL OF THE YEAR…
Things are finally turning around at Captain O’Brian’s Pub and Cigar Bar, an oddball location for a PI office, but the kind of warm, buzzy scene every mystery reader loves. After first getting fired, then earning a glowing reputation in his first high-profile case as a PI, ex-NYPD Detective Joey Mancuso’s back on the crime scene with his half-brother and Brooklyn’s favorite man of the cloth, Father Dominic O’Brian.

The brothers have gotten into a good rhythm at their makeshift (but delightfully colorful) Financial District office, and two job offers have come in.But then comes the sort of case Joey loves…the difficult kind.

Just in time for Christmas, a wealthy real estate developer named Harold Longworth is on trial for the murder of his wife in the bedroom of their Long Island mansion, and the Manhattan elite are glued to their seats.The odds are stacked steeply against the developer. It seems he called 911 twenty whole minutes after discovering his wife’s body, was found covered in her blood, and his prints were on the murder weapon.

Things are looking pretty grim when his team asks Joey to investigate the case, but better when he discovers that Mrs. Longworth’s personal and professional lives were a sticky web of secrets and lies, populated by a rogues' gallery of jealous lovers and corporate conspirators.

Then, just as the pressure mounts, his soulmate, FBI Special Agent Marcy Martinez suffers an accident on the job. His attention now splintered, he’s got only ten days to solve the case. Father Dom’s prayers might not be enough this time. Divine intervention might be more in order!

There;s something here something for everyone: Think Matt Scudder meets Father Brown. Fans of both New York PI novels and clerical mysteries, will love this offbeat detective team.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Deadly Scam: A Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mystery —Book 9 *




  








What kind of sick game is this? The killer is texting Joey Mancuso after each murder with the location.
Is it a challenge? Is he just toying with Mancuso? What kind of psychopath would do this?

Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian, and the rest of the team are back for their ninth hard-boiled tale. Consistently working out of their Lower Manhattan Irish Pub and office. This time, there is no client. Instead, Mancuso has been sucked into this series of senseless murders by personal invitation. A text with the location and an invite to come over.

It appears like random killings of homeless people at subway stations. But there is nothing unexpected about the texts. Witnesses all seem to know there is a white male dressed in a trench coat and a hoody hiding his face. The killer strikes in the daytime, night, and early mornings, with no particular schedule. Not even the same weapon. But he's a professional. No cameras have caught his face, and no forensics were found at the scenes.

The murder rate in New York City is rising, and a series of homeless people dying, but as crazy as it sounds, this doesn't seem to be anything out of the normal.

But did the killer make a mistake inviting Mancuso to a joust?

NYPD detectives are asked to join an FBI task force, as Mancuso is sidelined and becomes an FBI person of interest. Mancuso and Father O'Brian, nicknamed the Last Advocates for the Victims by the New York City media, are not standing down. On their own, they're working the case, and no one will stop them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood Water Falls: An Unputdownable Scottish Detective Thriller (DCI Bone Scottish Crime Thrillers Book 2) *




  








You can't drown the dead.

When the brutally murdered body of a local geography teacher is discovered at Kilwinnoch’s famous beauty spot, Blood Water Falls, the community is rocked to its core.

For DCI Duncan Bone, the killing appears to be an open and shut case. But it’s not long before a sinister clue unleashes dark and deadly forces, blowing the investigation wide open, and putting Bone and his team in grave danger.

With the town baying for blood, and too many suspects and not enough answers, DCI Bone faces not only the toughest case of his career, but the battle of his life to defeat the psychological demons determined to destroy him once and for all.

Set among the dramatic hills and glens of Scotland's Campsie Fells, Blood Water Falls is the second in a series of edge-of-your-seat crime thrillers that will keep you guessing right up to the nail-biting, heart-stopping climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Outside the White Lines - a crazed serial killer is at large on the motorways *




  








Pray you never break down....

Don’t drive at night. Don’t drive alone. And if you break down, do not open the door to anyone - even if you believe they’re there to help.

There’s a serial killer on the roads masquerading as a breakdown rescuer. Roaming the motorways at night, even he doesn’t know where and when his next murder will be. But when he does strike, it is with terrifying brutality.

Andy, a young recruit to the traffic police, is determined to hunt the Killer down, jeopardising his own police career in the process. After the third victim is found, he believes he’s seen something crucial - but his partner won’t believe him. Increasingly alienated from his fellow officers, Andy becomes obsessed with finding the murderer.

The Searcher is an outcast from society; lonely and misunderstood, he unwittingly links Andy and the Killer through his midnight searches of the motorway system.

As the police fail in their search for the Killer and the murders grow increasingly savage, Andy is determined to bring them to a halt. The actions he takes bring all three together in the most chilling of finales.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Midas Ultimatum: Ultra Complex (Eternal versus Ultra Book 2) *




  







As a captive in their mountain palace in Switzerland, Matt List begins to understand in Book One the power of Midas and his Ewige (Eternal Ones) to manipulate gold markets and human history. Thus began the destiny of the Army aviation pioneer and graduate of West Point and Cambridge University to undermine the Ewige and their hold over mankind. 

Now, in Book Two, he uses the power of the financial tycoons in America to create the beginnings of a world freed from the dominion of gold and the Ewige. But will his battle with the Ewige cost him the love of Helene, the beautiful daughter of Midas? Will the ultimatum lead to the end of the carnage of the Great War, the “war to end all wars” or will it further the aims of the Ewige?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*When the Robins Left: Caught in a battle against Time and Deception (Europa series Book 1) *




  








A fugitive on the run, a boy without his mother. Will she be able to save them from a fate worse than death?

Amsterdam, 2038
Roosmarijn and her girlfriend are desperate to flee persecution under the new fascist regime in united Europa. Their escape fails as they get separated and Roosmarijn is determined to reunite eight-year-old Tim with his mother.

When she is captured by the authorities an old friend comes to the rescue. As a little white lie spirals into a web of deception, he may not turn out to be the hero he appeared. Roosmarijn uncovers the plans of the new regime and comes up against a battle of time and truth.

Not knowing who to trust, will she ever be able to escape this gilded cage?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*London's Burning *




  








London, 1940.

The German Luftwaffe are about to start a bombing raid that will last for 57 consecutive nights.

A rag tag group of freshly-trained firemen, unfit to join the army, have assembled in the East End to contribute to the war effort.

Young Tom Sedgwick finds himself thrown into a unit with five other men, including the Jewish watchmaker’s son David Schwartkopf, and Sid Patterson, an ambitious boy who aims to prove himself to his father and on-off girlfriend Doris.

After just six weeks of training and the occasional household fire to deal with, the first of the bombings begins and the firemen do everything they can to keep the fire at bay.

Shift patterns go out the window as they find themselves working through the night to minimise the destruction and death on the home front.

From being called army-dodgers before the Blitz to being cheered by crowds, Tom and his friends have become heroes.

But fighting fires and saving lives pales in comparison to the daunting task of asking the bright-eyed Susan to the Fire Service Dance!

Normal life must go on, but with loved ones dying and a bomb hitting the crew when they least expect it, they must muster all the courage they can…

London's Burning is a thrilling story of a city at war.

'A memorable read." - Robert Foster, best-selling author of The Lunar Code.

Anthony Bird splits his time between writing fiction and writing music. He lives in Stockport with his wife Jennifer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The 8th Field Hospital *




  







The year is 1966. Welcome to the life of Dr. Andrew C. Carr who was a 31-year-old neurologist when the U.S. Army drafted him into the Vietnam conflict. This is not a medical book; you will find few clinical details. Instead, Dr. Carr pulls back the curtain on his journey to the 8th Field Hospital in Nha Trang, revealing rare insights into his day-to-day life. He also describes his poignant return to Vietnam in 2004. Andy retired from medicine in 1998. He lives with his wife, Roberta, in Northern California, and has traded patient care for gardening, reading, cooking, and finding the best places to catch halibut and salmon in Alaska. He will catch your attention with these stories from long ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/02/22.

Currently Free.

*Operation Mikado: What if the 1982 raid in Argentina had been carried out *




  








In 1982 an intelligence mission onto the Argentine mainland failed before it had started. Operation plum Duff was the daring reconnaissance mission to gain vital intelligence of aircraft and Exocet missiles as well as troop deployment at the Rio Grande airbase, but the mission failed and no information had been obtained, and with a short time frame the Mikado mission for a raid on Rio Grande had to be abandoned.

The Special Air Service were then under considerable pressure to launch a mission to attack the airbase at Rio Grande. At the time, no intelligence was available on the base, no one knew what troops were based there or even what aircraft were using the base.

The mission was finally scrapped, but what would have happened if they had found a way to carry out the mission. This story using information gained would give some idea of how the raid could have been carried out in 1982.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Crusade: A Military Science Fiction Adventure (The Perpetual War Book 1) *




  








*A country controlled by fundamentalists. Brutal campaigns to the Middle East. Can a young man thrust into war stand up to a relentless race for power?*

The Religious States of America, 2089. Billy Ray Cooper will do anything to provide for his family. So to pull his parents and siblings out of endless poverty, he enlists and undergoes the gruelling selection process to join the modern Templar special forces. And after being accepted into the elite fighting unit, he immediately finds himself deployed overseas to wrestle Jerusalem away from the Caliphate in an all-out offensive.


Unprepared for the bloody reality of battle, Cooper struggles with whom to trust – a cynical reporter pressganged into service or his unflinching colonel hell-bent on victory. And when innocent non-combatants are killed, the horrified and once-naïve soldier comes face to face with his own morality as the violence escalates…


Will Cooper survive the ruthless uncompromising warfare with his life and soul intact?


Crusade is the gripping first book in the Perpetual War military science fiction series. If you like common-man heroes, complex moral dilemmas, and powerful messages, then you’ll love Leon Steelgrave’s super-armed adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ambassador 1: Seeing Red *




  








In Coldi society, you get killed for looking the leader in the eye. Try accusing him of murder.

For years, I trained to become Earth’s new representative at gamra. I learned about their laws, their history and customs, the Coldi language, their all-pervasive loyalty networks. I knew it all.

(Yeah, I know I was a cocky little piece of you-know-what)

Then. On the first day of my job, it all went to hell in a handbasket.

The job. The relationship between Earth and gamra.

Kaput.

They killed our president. “They” being indisputably of alien origin.

I’m stuck on this strange world, where I have no help, less money, where my former allies shun me, and where you get killed for looking the head honcho in the eye.

And I’m going to accuse him of murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Independence Day: Time Patrol *




  








'The distinction between the past, present and future is only a stubbornly persistent illusion.' Einstein.

From the New York Times bestselling author of the Atlantis, Area 51, Green Beret and Nightstalker series.

What does it take to change history and destroy our reality? Change events on the same date, 4 July, in six different years.

4th of July, 1776: One of the most important dates in American history where forces are at work in Philadelphia to add a Declaration of Emancipation to the Declaration of Independence.

4th of July 1826: Monticello, exactly 50 years after the Declaration, in 1826. The day on which two of the architects of that document and the country, Thomas Jefferson and John Adams, die within hours of each other. What secrets do they hold close on their deathbeds? And who else might know about them?

4th of July 1863: Gettysburg, the day after the Confederacy reaches its 'high water mark' with Pickett's charge on the 3rd of July 1863. But on the 4th, both armies stare at each other on a rainy day, waiting for the other to make a move. What if the Union attacks?

4th of July 1863: In the same war, in the same year, is a victory that is over-shadowed by Gettysburg in terms of publicity, but of more value strategically, when Grant takes Vicksburg on the 4th of July, 1863. But what if this great victory turns into the Union's greatest shame?

4th of July 1976: Before there was a 'War on Terror', the Israelis launch a daring raid to free hostages at Entebbe. There is only one casualty in their force, the older brother of the current Prime Minister; what if that had turned out differently?

4th of July 362 B.C.: The Battle of Mantinea in Greece, in which Sparta is defeated by Thebes in a Pyrrhic victory, leading to a third party uniting Greece: Philip II, father of a man who would change history: Alexander The Great. But what if Sparta wins the battle?

The Shadow's plan is to disrupt our time-line, creating a time tsunami and wiping our present out.

It is up to the Time Patrol to make sure that doesn’t happen!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dragon Shadow: A New Adult Fantasy Novel (Reclaiming the Fire Book 1)*




  








*Jade McClaren is a thief with a mission … and a secret.*

Half human and missing her secret other half, Jade makes a living in New York, stealing magical items from bad guys.

But when one wrong move attracts the attention of powerful enemies, she’ll be forced to team up with a relentless Fae Knight that is as much her new partner as he is her enemy.

Now Jade must contend with vampires, demons, witches, and more before what’s happening in post-Fae New York destroys the Fae Lords…and maybe the world itself.

Dragon Shadow is the first volume of an exciting urban fantasy series for fans of Patricia Briggs and Ilona Andrews.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*House of Nightmares: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








When Naomi Kiernan’s husband died, she lost more than her partner; she lost her purpose. Once a talented writer, Naomi can no longer breathe life into the words on the page. After accepting an invitation from her best friend to teach at La Habileté, a prestigious art school, Naomi notices some peculiar behavior from her students. It doesn’t take long for Naomi to uncover the school’s haunting secret, but in doing so, she’ll unearth a past she’s been desperate to keep buried.

The Haunting of the House on Greenpond Road

A paranormal phenomenon, a mysterious curse, and an old town with a sinister past.

When Amber finds a miraculously low-priced house for rent, what she thought was the solution to all of her problems becomes the beginning of her worst nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pistols and Poinsettias: A clean read whodunit filled with mystery, suspense and murder (Smiley and McBlythe Mystery Series Book 5)*




  








Steve isn’t celebrating Christmas…he’s trying to survive it.

Blind PI Steve Smiley loathes Christmas—too many memories. When his partner secures an invitation for them to teach at a mystery writers’ conference in Miami, what promises to be a welcome early December escape turns into a tidal wave of mysteries to solve.

Steve and Heather walk into the midst of a raging civil war between two factions of the writers’ group. When they agree to locate a missing author slated to be the next organization president, they find themselves plunged into the midst of the battle. Before they can solve that mystery, another one lands at their feet, along with a dead body.

With more than a thousand mystery writers watching, Steve’s reputation is on the line. He and Heather make a plan to unravel the mysteries and expose the murderer. But the killer has a plan too. Steve’s no longer worried about enduring another lonely Christmas…this year he just wants to survive it.


If you like your Christmas reads full of mystery and suspense, you’ll love Pistols and Poinsettias!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Killer Jack Mystery (The J.D. Pierson Case Files) *




  








A trip to state prison puts Jenny on the trail for a stolen necklace and right into the path of a killer…

The lights are just about to go out for good in my father's PI office when I get an unexpected call from the state penitentiary. My mother's only brother was sent up for robbery years ago, and now he needs Dad's help to get his daughter out of trouble. It's impossible for me to be sure that the pendant around Cousin Betty's neck is stolen, but one thing's for sure—she doesn't want to talk about where it came from. When my cousin gets gunned down walking home and the necklace disappears, I realize I'm not only looking for a thief . . . I'm dealing with a murderer.

Can I track down the identity of a man named Jack in time, or will he disappear into the shadows, only to kill again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blackout (Sam Archer Book 3) *




  








Young counter-terrorist cop Sam Archer arrives for work at the Armed Response Unit expecting a quiet day.

But unbeknownst to him, a storm is coming.

Three men have already been killed that morning. One committed suicide by the River Thames. Another was strangled in his car in Washington D.C. And the third was shot in the face in his high-rise New York apartment as he slept. The deaths seem random, thousands of miles apart. But they are all connected. By a shocking event fifteen years ago.

And this is only the beginning.

Archer, Chalky and the rest of the Unit suddenly find themselves plunged into a ferocious and violent confrontation, fighting for their lives. The enemy they are up against are brutal, highly trained, well-armed and anonymous. No one knows where they have come from. No one seems to know who they are.

But they have a vendetta. They will never forgive or forget, or show mercy.

And for some reason, they’re hell-bent on killing ten specific people before the end of the day.

As the Unit tries to find out who these killers are and locate the remaining targets so they can protect them, it becomes a race against time to see who can get there first. As the counter-terrorist unit and the vengeful enemy come up against each other all over the city, Archer and the team soon realise two things.

This enemy is more proficient and deadly than any they've ever encountered.

And one of their own ARU men is on the extermination list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Follies of a Navy Chaplain *




  







Connell J. Maguire came to America with his large Irish family from Glenties, County Donegal, when he was 11 years old. He grew up in Philadelphia, attended LaSalle University, aspired to be an actor or a playwright, became a priest, joined the Navy, served as a chaplain in Vietnam and, at the age of 92, still ministers part time to a congregation in Indiantown, Fla. "Follies of a Navy Chaplain" is a collection of charming anecdotes about his childhood in Ireland, coming to America, his colorful siblings, the priesthood, the Navy, Vietnam, and retirement, as well as poetry and a pair of one-act plays.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Hawker Typhoon: The Combat History *




  








The Hawker Typhoon was the epitome of ground-attack aircraft during the Second World War.

Originally intended to be a replacement for The Hurricane, The Hawker Typhoon entered service with the RAF during 1941. However, in the role of an interceptor fighter it proved calamitous. Rushed development of the airframe led to structural and engine failures; it was withdrawn from duty and confined to low-level flying.

In the role of a ground-attack fighter, however, the Hawker Typhoon triumphed, and over 3000 models were built, equipping 32 RAF Squadrons in active service around the world. Armed with rockets, 1,000lb bombs and four 20mm cannons, it played a leading role in smashing Hitler’s defending Panzer Divisions and wrought havoc with enemy road and rail communications, as the Nazis struggled in the death throes of the Reich.

Collecting first-hand accounts from operational pilots across RAF Squadrons, Richard Townshend Bickers leads us through the origins, development and operations of this formidable ground-attack fighter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/04/22.

Currently Free.

*Diary of an Atmospheric Sailor *




  








"A neo-Victorian science fiction/fantasy spectacular with memorable characters and a measure of dry wit.”


Meet Kit Keagan and his bricky girlfriend Hailey, a pair of plucky teenagers in the Allegheny Highlands of 1851 Virginia. Hailey and Kit follow three river otters into a limestone cave, and inexplicably, travel three decades into the future, to the post-Hydrogen War 1880s.


Conscripted into the British military, our reluctant time travelers join an expeditionary airship squadron and begin an epic journey around the world. Deep down inside, they both feel like they’re still sixteen, and neither one of them can remember the thirty years they somehow left behind. Is there a way back home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rise of the Blood Phoenix: An Adult Sci-Fi Fantasy Prequel Novella (Infinite Spark) *




  






War and alien invasion have scarred the planet. Countries have been obliterated. Jameson's father has been killed. Jameson's mother and brother were consumed by the house fire—a ghostly, blue fire Jameson walked through unscathed.

Terrified and alone, at only eight years old, Jameson must find his way to the nearest desert city to survive in the post-apocalyptic lands of Earth. It's there that he discovers he's not the only one with a strange gift. But to speak of such mutation is asking for a deadly kind of trouble.

Jameson is soon caught and forced into the Knock-pits of a Tropic Zone where he must fight to keep a new friend safe. Years pass. He grows as do his skills and his reputation, leading to increased challenges, bigger competitors, and ultimately a raid by the Shepherds United, the worldwide military.

He soon learns what it means to train and fight like a soldier of Earth's united peacekeepers like his father once had. He elects to set aside his emotions, desires, and instincts to become an enlisted member in hopes of grasping one last piece of his father. But when the second invasion hits, Jameson's conviction and control are put to the test.

He's not a child anymore. This time, he can't run from the truth. Jameson is more powerful than he ever imagined. Or perhaps, he simply isn't remembering everything. The shepherd's serum conceals memories, feelings, and the dark reality of what he's becoming inside, leaving him stumbling through a confusing awakening in a rising tide of blood and fire.

Can Jameson pull his pieces together in time to save his team, or is his destiny to blindly wield death wherever he goes?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Body Diviner: a supernatural mystery (Book One: Home) *




  








She is about to discover what happened to her sister.
It is an ending she could never have foreseen.
Paia finds the missing.
Her powers are growing quickly but they have come at a cost.
Now she's on the trail of her sister who vanished years before in the seaside village of Black Wave Bay.
But someone is out to stop her - permanently - and it's only a matter of time before her luck runs out.
In a town full of secrets is there anyone she can really trust?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sins of the Fathers: A Charlie & Simm Mystery *




  








"McCarthy perfectly weaves together suspense, dangers, and an intriguing storyline that will compel readers from start to finish...an enthralling and energetic writing style that is sure to enrapture any reader." –The Red-headed Book Lover

Charlene Butler, a.k.a. Charlie, is beautiful, independent, and a successful pub owner in downtown Montreal, but prefers not to discuss her past, or the main reason for her success. When she anonymously receives strange letters and the police don’t show an interest in the case, she is convinced by Frank, her best friend, to hire a private investigator to help her solve the mystery. However, PI Simm seems to have a few secrets of his own.

Charlie and Simm join forces when the harassment escalates from letters to explicit threats. Their investigation leads them from the safety of her home, through Montreal’s underworld, to organized crime in Dublin, Ireland. What they discover contradicts Charlie’s most fundamental beliefs in herself and ultimately makes her doubt her own character.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE LOST SISTER: A London murder mystery full of twists (Detective Arla Baker Series Book 1) *




  








16 years ago, Detective Chief Inspector Arla Baker's sister Nicole disappeared...
Arla never stopped searching.

Today, a vicious killer stalks the same place where Nicole vanished. The killer sends Arla clues about Nicole. He or she knows intimate details about Nicole that no one knows but Arla.

As another body appears, it’s clear that the killer is hungry for more blood. And Arla is not the one hunting this crazed psychopath. Arla is the hunted.

As deep secrets of the past begin to unravel, so does Arla’s grip on reality.

Can she face up to this vicious killer and slay the demons of her past ?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Lies I Told Him: the spellbinding domestic thriller *




  








Gripping fiction full of suspense and unexpected twists

One night, Daphne’s teenage son Gabriel returns early from a house party, completely distraught. He refuses to let his mother know what’s wrong and becomes very reclusive.

But Daphne’s son is not her only concern. Far from it. Her husband is acting oddly. And she is getting messages from an ex-partner she’d very much rather forget.

Her family life seems to be unravelling at the seams, so when Gabriel’s classmate Leo gets in touch and promises to help her son, she has hopes she can address at least one problem.

But things aren’t quite as they appear. Add online shaming, flaming, and cyberbullying to the mix and Daphne’s life looks like it’s heading for catastrophe…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/04/22.

Currently Free.

*Burned (Shenandoah Shadows Book 1) *




  








From USA Today bestselling author Melissa F. Miller comes the first novella in the explosive Shenandoah Shadows series.

Strike the match. Light the fuse. Watch Olivia burn.

CIA operative Olivia Santos lives on a razor’s edge. As a NOC—an agent with non-official cover—she’s well aware of the risks: if her cover’s blown, there’s no diplomatic immunity, and a life sentence in a foreign prison is the best-case scenario. The worst-case scenario is too gruesome to mention. But she never imagined her cover would be compromised from the inside. She has no choice but to go on the run—as luck has it—with her musclebound driving instructor.

Once upon a time, Trent Mann thrived on danger. Now the former Navy SEAL’s haunted by a costly mistake in his past. He focuses on his work for Potomac Private Services to hold his nightmares at bay. But when he’s saddled with a vapid trophy wife as a defensive driving student, it doesn’t take long for the fiery blonde with the enormous eyes to land them both in deep trouble.

Soon Trent and Olivia are on the run from the government, foreign agents, her husband, and an endless list of shadowy enemies. As the danger reaches a boiling point, Olivia and Trent will have to ignore the fire crackling between them to focus on staying alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/05/22.

Currently Free.

*Project Quetzalcoatl: A Tale of Kulkuz, Angel of the Neanderthals*




  








A Distant Call from a Desolate Planet
Dexl has settled into his seemingly idyllic life managing a park of revived species. He primarily patrols the water, and with his aquatic ship and pack of enhanced dolphins, he keeps the Mosasaurs from any wading Brachiosaurs, and saves the occasional Archelon turtle from a stray Megalodon shark.
But then Dexl is called into the city for a top-secret mission, one that involves a one-way ticket to a distant, dangerous planet.

Project Quetzalcoatl
Many generations ago, a ship was sent with human embryos to a planet called Betlgeuz-5. This planet, nicknamed the Dark Angel, has an atmosphere that can support human life, albeit just barely. Its thick clouds shroud the planet in perpetual darkness, and constant rain conceals the predators that lurk behind every corner.
The embryos were genetically modified to adapt to this world, and the descendants did indeed adapt.
But then the colonists of Betlgeuz-5 disappeared.
One of their leaders left a cryptic final message, and the colony went completely silent.

And now Dexl - who has an arsenal of skills but no family to speak of - is chosen to leave Earth, and find out what happened on the Dark Angel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Moon Dog Magic (Rune Witch Book 1)*




  








The fate of the world depends on a teenage witch and her cantankerous cat.

The Rune Witch urban fantasy series brings old Viking gods into the 21st century — along with erratic magick, action-packed mayhem, and ancient legends come to life.

Sixteen-year-old Sally Dahl thought she was casting rune spells for a healthier planet, but a grievous error in her magickal calculations has her instead calling up legendary Berserker warriors — sworn into her unexpected service, and with bottomless junk food cravings.

Worse, she’s unwittingly run afoul of Odin.

When Sally stumbles across a disgruntled lesser god who promises to help, she thinks she’s out of danger. But she doesn’t realize she wields greater magick than she could possibly imagine. Nor does she have a clue that Thor, Freya, Odin, and other survivors of the Norse pantheon are nearby, living among mortals, working and paying taxes, all while trying to stop one of their own from bringing about the destruction of the Cosmos.

With her own life on the line, can Sally harness her power and find her way to a new generation of Vikings in time to prevent Ragnarok?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Witch Hunter: The Witch Hunter Saga #1 *




  








Ancient witches. Duplicitous vampires. Blood feuds and curses don’t stand a chance against her…

Zachary Degaud was twenty-three when he died. The problem was, he didn't stay that way. Present day, he's just another vampire with another unremarkable story... until he manages to get on the bad side of a two thousand year old witch. His only chance for survival is to summon the ancient and unpredictable vampire known as the Witch Hunter.

When Aya is awoken from a century long slumber, she finds the witch she’s been hunting for thousands of years has resurfaced and marked a young, arrogant vampire by the name of Zachary Degaud. Unless she does something, he will die a slow and painful death — and she’s not so sure she wants to help. At least not until Zac proves he’s worth saving…

Zac is just looking for a way out of his witch problems, but instead he finds himself falling headfirst into a two thousand year old blood feud fought between the first vampires and those that created them. And in eye of the storm is the Witch Hunter herself.

Aya.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witcher Upper (Magical Renovation Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Clementine thought she had escaped the past...boy, was she wrong.*



Southern gal Clementine Cooke is busy. The house renovation business she runs with her best friend in the small town of Peachwood, Alabama, is thriving. That is until Clementine discovers her partner dead, encased in poured concrete.

It looks like murder. Clementine starts to investigate, quickly realizing that not only had her so-called best friend spent years lying to her, but plenty of folks wanted her dead--from the unionized wizard mafia to the old lady quilting club. But even with haters coming out of the woodwork, Clementine finds herself fighting off suspicion. She must locate the killer before the local police chief tosses her in jail and throws away the key.

With no one to turn to, she enlists the help of a wizard suffering from amnesia. But there's a hitch--he might not remember who he is, but Clementine does, and for her own reasons, she’s not talking.

Can Clementine clear her name and save her business? Or will this be one magical renovation that winds up in demolition?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/05/22.

Currently Free.

*They Were All Young Kids: The story of Lieutenant Jim Flowers and the first platoon, Company C, 712th Tank Battalion, on Hill 122 *




  








On 10 July, 1944, four Sherman tanks went to the aid of an infantry battalion that was surrounded at the top of Hill 122 in Normandy by elite German paratroopers. The plan was for the tanks to create a path through the almost jungle-like tangle of trees and shrubbery and for a company of infantry to follow close behind, creating an opening that would let the rest of the battalion break out.

The plan seemed to be working as the tanks crashed through the German defenses on the steep front slope of the hill. At the bottom, the tanks crossed a road, climbed over a hedgerow, crossed a field, climbed another hedgerow and kept on going.

It was late in the afternoon when the first shell struck Lieutenant Jim Flowers' tank and caromed off, with a sound he would compare to "a big bell ringing." Within moments, all four tanks were knocked out, three of them burning fiercely. Nine of the 20 crew members were killed, several wounded, and two both wounded and captured. For Flowers and his gunner, Jim Rothschadl, their ordeal was just beginning.

This is the story of that battle as told by Flowers and several of the surviving members of his platoon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/06/22.

Currently Free.

*ABANDONED CODE: A SCI FI THRILLER (The Daedalus Cycle Book 4) *




  








Book IV of The Daedalus Cycle.

The Daedalus Cycle continues in this thrilling new chapter.

When Jackson Ford is hired to hunt down a woman who has vanished from the digital grid, he isn’t surprised. After all, he hunts those who hide—the ghosts of the digital world. But this ghost is not like any other. The target of the global chase is none other than the most dangerous cybercriminal in recent history: Cypher.

The problem? She is considered dead for ten years.

From the author of THE REVOLUTION WILL BE TOKENIZED, DIE BY THE CODE, and THE ERROR IN MY SYSTEM, comes the next chapter of this cyberpunk saga. An urban sci-fi thriller set in the near future, this novel continues exploring the dangerous symbiosis between man and machine and the dangers a digital future might bring.

For all those who love Blade Runner, William Gibson, and Neal Stephenson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Illusion (An Eomix Galaxy Novel Book 1) *




  








Winner of the 2016 Novel of Excellence Award in Science Fiction from Author Circle Awards.

ILLUSION is a psychological sci-fi ride where a choice must be made between learning who you are or exacting revenge.

Daith’s father is dead. His death caused a rip in the galaxy’s peace. The remains of his army are fighting to restore it.

But Daith knows nothing of this. Her memories have been stolen. She has been kidnapped. All she knows is that she has unparalleled abilities that could help end the devastation. Except without her past, how can she know if she’s on the right side?

Time is running out and Daith must choose: to search for who she was or use her gifts to restore order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Archibald Lox and the Bridge Between Worlds: Archibald Lox series, book 1 *




  








"A brisk, entertaining tale that unfolds in a wonderfully bizarre world." Kirkus.

There is a universe beyond our own, known as the Merge.

A young locksmith called Archibald Lox is about to cross worlds and explore it.

As he learns about these lands of wonders, he will have to face cold-blooded killers, rivers of blood, hell jackals and more...

Book one of the Archibald Lox series, by Darren Shan, the New York Times bestselling YA author of Cirque Du Freak and Lord Loss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Philosopher's Guild *




  







Enter the beautiful city-state of Lothen - a fractured place where the commoners question the king's moral authority. They listen instead to the dangerous warrior Nietzsche - who tell them to take over and burn the city to the ground. The Philosopher's Guild - a group of brilliant but flawed teenagers - must somehow stop him without butchering their own citizens. They also face a serial killer named Hobbes - whose murders devastate the guild. In this city the philosophers live their lives and have their adventures: Gotey gives up fighting and wants to learn the meaning of life; Mina fights for women's rights and rules the guild; Sammy and Phillip try to teach people but are accused of corrupting the youth; Carly fights to give the commoners more money and more power but faces a sinister secret police; and Locke plans out the guild's battles but is stalked by a nefarious threat. These philosophers fight - despite all their differences - to defend Lothen against every threat in this fantasy novel by schizophrenic writer Daniel Trump.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Maggie Dove: A Mystery *




  








Susan Breen introduces a delightful new series heroine in this poignant and absorbing cozy mystery with a bite. Maggie Dove thinks everyone in her small Westchester County community knows everyone else’s secrets. Then murder comes to town.

When Sunday School teacher Maggie Dove finds her hateful next-door neighbor Marcus Bender lying dead under her beloved oak tree—the one he demanded she cut down—she figures the man dropped dead of a mean heart. But Marcus was murdered, and the prime suspect is a young man Maggie loves like a son. Peter Nelson was the worst of Maggie’s Sunday School students; he was also her late daughter’s fiancé, and he’s been a devoted friend to Maggie in the years since her daughter’s death.

Maggie can’t lose Peter, too. So she sets out to find the real murderer. To do that, she must move past the grief that has immobilized her all these years. She must probe the hidden corners of her little village on the Hudson River. And, when another death strikes even closer to home, Maggie must find the courage to defend the people and the town she loves—even if it kills her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pineapple Lies: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book One (Pineapple Port Mysteries 1) *




  








*NOW OPTIONED FOR TELEVISION!*
Funny, clean, small-town, sleuth novels—with a touch of romance. The heartwarming relationships between young and old and the quirky world of loveable characters will make Pineapple Port Mysteries your new favorite series!

"Too much!! Wow! I don't think I've had so much laughter and fun in a cozy mystery ever! " - Amazon Reader ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Book #1 of the binge-worthy series by Wall Street Journal and USA Today bestselling author Amy Vansant, Pineapple Lies, is a twisty puzzler...with an ending you won't see coming!

"One of the best surprise ending I have read.." - Amazon Vine Voice Reader ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

"Thursday Murder Club by Richard Osman is huge right now, and if you like that you will love Pineapple LIes. Personally, I have to say I enjoyed this even more." - author Tommy Ueland

If you like Thursday Murder Club or HULU's "Murders in the Building", you'll love Pineapple Port Mysteries!

As an orphan adopted by one of Florida's 55+ communities, Charlotte never expected life to be wild. Golf cart racing with her surrogate mothers Mariska and Darla was about as nutty as life got...until she found the hot pawnbroker's mom buried in her backyard.

Talk about making a lousy first impression...

Armed with nothing but her wits, Pineapple Port's questionable cast of characters, and a growing crush, Charlotte is determined to solve the mystery of Declan's mother's murder.

Hey, at least this guy's skeletons aren't in his closet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*GHOST IN THE NIGHT: A CHUCK WINTERS THRILLER *




  







Book 2 in the Chuck Winters Series. Chuck has a shocking discovery and is forced to continue the chase for a globetrotting killer, who hides in plain sight throughout the world. It seems that this devious and no remorse individual, tends to always be one step ahead of Chuck and his associates. The chase goes from continent to continent, with Chuck defying all odds in his relentless pursuit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Second Son (Second Son Chronicles Book 1) *




  








"A fine-grained and emotionally satisfying medieval adventure." –Kirkus Reviews

A quiet life of service is all he desires. But when peace becomes tenuous, his commitment to duty leads him to deadly danger...

14th century. Lord Alfred is content with his mundane destiny. Too far removed from the throne to ever ascend and more interested in scholarship, he still willingly accepts his kingly grandfather's charge to execute a secret mission. But when his bid to protect the heir leaves him captive to a dangerous man, the young lordling fears he'll see death before his family will pay any ransom.

Tormented by visions of never meeting his unborn child, a weary Alfred is forced to march farther and farther from home as his hope of escape grows desperate. So when he senses time running out, the modest noble girds himself to seize one last chance at freedom.

Can Alfred slip his bonds and survive a harrowing struggle towards all he holds dear?

Second Son is the historically inspired first book in the Second Son Chronicles of Renaissance fiction. If you like bracing adventures, heroes with a love of learning, and intricately detailed settings, then you'll adore Pamela Taylor's complex tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Patriot X: A Thriller *




  








Death comes from a clear blue sky.

A double homicide in the Californian desert signals the beginning of a terrifying murder spree. The killer’s weapon of choice: a military-grade drone. His battlefield: the Golden State, epicentre of the global culture wars. Ella Sykes, a homicide detective with the LAPD, soon finds herself on the killer’s radar. A dangerous obsession is formed on both sides.

As the killer moves towards his end goal, the stakes ratchet up. Nobody is safe from his machines of death. Celebrities, journalists, tech titans, gangsters and even the law enforcement agencies tasked with tracking him down. The killer always seems to be two or three steps ahead of his pursuers. But one element remains outside his control – the sole survivor of his most brutal action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/07/22.

Currently Free.

*The SHIVA Syndrome Trilogy *




  








Beau Walker is a psychological researcher, the son of an Mohawk—African-American marriage, and far more than an ordinary human. In the hidden recesses of this mind, he holds the key to human evolution--and its obliteration. A disgraced researcher, Walker is snatched by the government and forced to join a U.S./Russian scientific team investigating a massive Russian disaster that may be related to U.S. mind and biowarfare.
From the team’s terrifying descent into a mile deep Russian crater, he is thrown into a paranoid world of advanced biotechnology, biowarfare, paranormal research, and military intrigue. The risks are staggering: Find the cause of the mysterious annihilation of Podol’sk and 10,000 lives or face planet-wide human obliteration.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Throwback (Hybrid Nation Book 1)*




  








In the Hybrid Nation, the only thing worse than showing weakness is being born a little too human.

Jode is a throwback, given up by his parents and raised in an institute that was never meant to serve his needs. All he wants is to get free and find his mother, and when Rowla Arl shows up to study the children in the facility, he sees his chance.

Jode tries to convince the wolf to help him, but Rowla has her own agenda. And her own secrets. The kid’s atypical blood might hold the answers to her genetic problems, too. But if she wants to unlock the kid’s DNA, Rowla’s going to have to convince him to trust her, to drop everything, and to take a chance so big it could shake the whole Hybrid Nation.

They’re going to have to work together to keep Jode out of enemy hands, to keep his DNA away from a psychotic monkey, and to keep the biggest secret in Hybrid Nation history from destroying them both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Storm Portal (Quantum Touch Book 1)*




  








When history teacher Fritz Russell walks through his classroom door, he finds himself in the company of General Robert E. Lee - over 150 years in the past.

Fritz finds his sudden time trip to the past both a gift and a chance for great adventure. But when a portal opens to the Oval Office, he realizes that the mysterious gate could also be put to a more serious purpose.

When the president hires him to help with national security, Fritz doesn't believe there is any danger in traveling across time and space. But will his own government consider him expendable if he cannot solve the mystery of the portal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Into the Darkness: EMP Survival in a Powerless World *




  








Vin knew this day was coming. He knew it in his bones.

When an EMP decimates the world’s power grid, the Arizona desert is plunged back into the lawless era of the Old West. Where electricity, cars, and cell phones had once dominated daily life, this disaster ushers in the return of outlaws, shootouts, and settling differences the old-fashioned way. For Vin, a former special-ops soldier turned bounty hunter, the change is a welcomed one. But when his wife and son are caught in the middle of an all-out war between a massive outlaw gang and the remnant of the US government, he’s going to have to jump headfirst into the darkness to pull them back out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Girl Who Sees (Sasha Urban Series Book 1) *




  








I'm an illusionist, not a psychic.

Going on TV is supposed to advance my career, but things go wrong.

Like vampires and zombies kind of wrong.

My name is Sasha Urban, and this is how I learned what I am.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of the Everly Casino: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







Everly, Colorado, a once prosperous mining town, is on the verge of collapse. But while others see a money pit, Howard and Mallory see an opportunity. As husband and wife, the pair run a home renovation business and want to restore the crown jewel of Everly, The Everly Casino, to its former glory. But after diving head first into the project, Howard and Mallory discover the town and casino have a more troubled history than previously known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Woman in the Waves: A Driftwood Mystery (The Driftwood Mysteries Book 3) *




  








In a heartbeat, Professor Peter Bristol's obsessively-ordered life is turned completely upside down.

During his weekly walk on the beach, he is helpless to prevent a young woman in a bridal gown from being swept out to the sea.

Was she real? Or was she the product of unresolved grief for his late wife?

As he embarks upon a mission to find the answers, he uncovers a plot of murder and deceit at the university where he teaches--a nexus of evil far deeper and darker than anything he could have imagined.

The woman in the waves was only the beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder in Exile (Frank Cole Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The Sunday New York Times Book Review of MURDER IN EXILE (May 21, 2006):

The fully dimensional world of a long-running series is harder to find in a first mystery. There's nothing tentative, though, about Vincent H. O'Neil's debut novel, MURDER IN EXILE, which drops an engaging young sleuth into a sleepy little burg in the Florida Panhandle and hands him a tough case to cut his teeth on. Frank Cole landed in the coyly named town of Exile when his computer company up North went bankrupt and a nasty judge attached his future earnings. Frank is keeping his head down doing background checks for an insurance company when his investigation of a hit-and-run accident uncovers evidence of corporate corruption. Although you'd never guess it from the silly jacket art that makes his book look like an absurdist Carl Hiaasen knockoff, O'Neil is a polished storyteller with a breezy style and some interesting things to say about abandoned sons and their surrogate fathers. (Article by Marilyn Stasio)

Winner of the 2005 Malice Domestic Award, MURDER IN EXILE was followed by REDUCED CIRCUMSTANCES, EXILE TRUST, and CONTEST OF WILLS in the Exile series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Children in the Lake : A story you will never forget *




  








In 1925 three children vanish without a trace in Arrowhead Lake. Nearly a century later there are those who still report seeing the children swimming beneath the surface like elusive dolphins.

After losing her husband in a violent car crash, Rachel King and her two young sons venture to Arrowhead Lake to heal. When Rachel discovers that Great Woods Timber is planning to clear-cut this beautiful wilderness she enlists the help of Lilly Bowman and her mysterious father, chief and shaman of the Wabanaki nation.

But dark events have been set in motion and Arrowhead Lake is under siege by a sinister force of mercenaries.

When Chief Neptune vanishes, Rachel and Lilly call on Seth Ferguson, the local deputy sheriff for help. Together they discover an astonishing truth; a shadowy cabal that will stop at nothing to obtain the secret of Arrowhead Lake, a secret that if unearthed could have far-reaching consequences.

When one of Rachel’s sons vanishes in the Lake, she and Lilly embark on a harrowing journey to find him. What they discover is a mind boggling truth that will change their lives forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*SO TENDER THE PREY (DI Mark Rucker Crime Thriller Book 2) *




  








John Flint, charismatic and well-favoured MP, looked best placed to lead his party – until a certain conniving journalist brought that dream to a sudden and unexpected close.
Now, the journalist’s daughter has been brutally murdered, proving an opportunity for Flint to execute his return to power.

Only what if the politician himself was responsible for the crime?

Mark Rucker, no stranger to charges of corruption, finds himself having to infiltrate two worlds to get to the truth – one of high society and faded glamour, the other of brutal corruption, secret meetings and sex crimes – facing a narrow window of opportunity to redeem past mistakes, before the implacable institutions of power come crashing down to protect their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Domestic Thriller Box Set: Three Gripping Summer Thrillers! *




  








Her Last Memory

A tragic accident...A new life...Secrets

Serene Hokulani only knows she's in Hollywood, but nothing else looks familiar. Her last memory is leaving her house in 1996 as a suspect in a murder investigation.

Diagnosed with a dissociative fugue state, Serene learns that she is now Dora Jones. Dora has a loving wife, three children, and a thriving business. But, the part of herself who became Dora has now vanished, leaving Serene to manage the life, challenges, and relationships Dora has forged along the way.

As Serene struggles to put together the pieces of her troubled past, one night repeatedly comes into question—the night of the dinner party. The night Taylor Davis was murdered. Anyone of Serene's friends had reason to hate Taylor. Anyone of them had reason to hurt her.
Maybe Dora knows the truth. Dora, who is diametrically different in every way from Serene, or is she?

The Ugly Girls' Club
Girlhood Friends.
Shameful Secrets.
A Rash of Suicides.
Or is it Murder?

Emma Dawson and her friends have felt ugly and overlooked for as long as they can remember. During one humiliating night, they pledge to stand by each other and form the Ugly Girls' Club.

Several years later, with summer right around the corner, the promise of beach days, bike rides, and sleepovers beckons. That is until two girls at Emma's school take their lives, overdosing on ketamine. With each death, shameful secrets come to light.

Emma has a secret of her own. A secret she'd be mortified to share with her closest friends.

As more suicides take place, a social justice movement arises. But are these kids really killing themselves? Emma and her friends aren't so sure.

It's a long summer.
Emma is growing.
Relationships are shifting.
Beauty has decided to smile upon Emma after all. But could this mean the kiss of death?


Sleep Martyrs

Tori and her sister, Laila have recently moved to Santomon Village in Calabasas California to live with their mom’s new husband and his two children. But navigating around their controlling stepfather and their aloof new siblings becomes the least of their worries.

There is a vague sense of menace in their state of the art lavish smart home with its cutting edge calm technology. And something is not quite right with the bright, cheerful kids at Santomon's private school where the girls are enrolled.

Undergrads from prestigious universities and ivy-league colleges are vying for the coveted internships within Santomon Village. The mega-corporation is the darling of the tech world. But not everyone is singing Santomon praises. A growing number of parents are voicing concerns that at first seem vague.

As Tori and Laila's mother begins to have doubts about her marriage, there is talk of divorce. Tori yearns to return to Inglewood and the simple life they had. But Laila's not so sure leaving the village will be easy because what she has discovered is a treacherous web of lies unfathomable in their scope. What Laila wonders is if they can escape from Santomon before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Out for Blood: A Serial Killer Crime Thriller (Private Investigator Logan Fox Book 1) *




  








Never open your door to strangers.

It’s been six years since ex-cop Logan Fox lost his family, and their killer still roams free. Now working as a private investigator, Logan seeks justice on behalf of those around him. For those unable to protect themselves.

For people like Jenny.

When his only friend goes missing, Logan is horrified to find the link to a series of brutal murders in the area. But as he edges closer to the truth, he finds there’s more to the kidnapping than first appears, and that the killer is linked to his dark past.

A past he’d left behind long ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Serenity Possessed (The Shelby Alexander Thriller Series Book 8 )*




  








A new and nameless enemy.
Terrifying and unexplained phenomena.

Something evil is living in Serenity, and it wants Shelby Alexander dead.

When a movie crew comes to Serenity to shoot a horror flick, the director hires Shelby to provide security, after several unexplained occurrences on set. As Shelby and his partner Mack dig deeper into the mystery, things take a terrifying turn--something Shelby has never before faced.

As he stares down this latest and strangest case of his career, Shelby will have to conquer his own doubts and fears in order to take out this new threat ... and save the life of an old friend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/08/22.

Currently Free.

*The Solstice Variant: A Science Fiction Saga (The Rising Sun Book 1) *




  








What if by changing one thing, you made everything worse?

Solstice Dayton rides the slipstream, challenging fate in time and space. There are losses she cannot accept even if she’s bound by destiny.

But those she left behind are trapped by the same doom as Solstice. From out of the past, her sister emerges, and they race to put together the missing pieces to stop the coming invasion.

In book 1 of The Rising Sun series, a sequel series to The Burnt Sunset series, Solstice Dayton is trapped in the slipstream, condemned to repeat past mistakes. Caught between old enemies and friend’s holding grudges, she must choose between what’s best not only for earth, but also the entire solar system.

Fans of Marvel’s Loki and Ground Hog Day will devour The Solstice Variant, a young adult science fiction tale where a surprising twist lies behind every doorway.

Will Solstice save herself and earth or will the apocalypse happen again? Get the first book in The Rising Sun series today to find out what happened to all your friends from The Burnt Sunset series.

Note: it’s not necessary to read The Burnt Sunset series to read The Rising Sun series. The Solstice Variant contains imbedded plot summaries of previous events as needed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bliss House: A Bliss House Novel*




  








Evil acts live forever inside the walls of Bliss House...

Rainey Adams is a widow desperate to make a new life for herself and her damaged teenage daughter, Ariel. What could be more perfect than to buy and restore Bliss House, a stunning historic mansion in the calm and beautiful Virginia countryside?

On the night Rainey reopens Bliss House to the town of Old Gate, a woman dies violently beneath the house’s star-filled dome. Ariel falls under the strange enchantment of the house, and becomes convinced it will heal her scarred body and return her lost father to her. Rainey, still grieving her husband’s death, must discover exactly what she’s fighting and keep Ariel safe.

Only uncovering Bliss House’s terrible past and confronting the very human dangers of the present will help Rainey save her daughter, and redeem the legacy of Bliss House.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*My Next Life: A Novel *




  








Get rich or die trying...

Scott Stillman did just that and met his untimely demise attempting to blow up his late father's yacht for the insurance claim, only to discover that even in the afterlife, money still rules the day.

Scott soon learns that with each new lifetime, you truly get what you pay for, and as in his last life, he is still short on cash.

_Includes bonus chapters from the afterlife best seller "What To Expect When You're Expected" by life guru M.R. Ruskin._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Firefly Junction Cozy Mystery Series: Box Set (Books 1-3) *




  








This volume contains the first three complete cozy mysteries in London Lovett's Firefly Junction Cozy Mystery series. Join Sunni Taylor, Brady 'Jax' Jackson and the Cider Ridge ghost for three cozy mysteries with fun paranormal twists.


Death in the Park (Book 1)

With her social life and writing career in tatters at the ripe old age of thirty-five, Sunni Taylor decides to pack up her things and join her sisters, Lana and Emily, in the small town of Firefly Junction. Hoping to open a bed and breakfast, Sunni sets herself the task of refurbishing the rundown Cider Ridge Inn, a two-hundred-year-old house with a sordid past. In the meantime, she's stuck writing dull human interest stories for the Junction Times. But when Sunni decides to bend the rules on her first newspaper assignment, she soon finds herself in her favorite place—right in the center of a murder investigation. Now if she can just steer clear of the cocky, irritating and far too appealing local detective, Brady "Jax" Jackson.

It isn't long before Sunni discovers that avoiding Jax is a piece of cake compared to staying clear of the equally cocky, irritating and far too appealing two-hundred-year-old ghost haunting the halls of the Cider Ridge Inn.


Killer Bridal Party (Book 2)

When a bridal shower in the woods turns deadly, Sunni sets her sights on solving the tragic case.

Journalist, and occasional sleuth, Sunni Taylor is working hard on restoring the Cider Ridge Inn to its former glory so that she can open a bed and breakfast, but Edward Beckett, the resident ghost, is not exactly helpful. Still, Sunni has grown used to having the arrogant gentleman spirit hanging around.

Despite her busy life, Sunni offers to help her sister Lana set up a bridal shower camping party in the mountains behind the inn. The festivities end in disaster when the maid of honor ends up dead. Now Sunni finds herself back in the center of a murder investigation and face to face with the absurdly charismatic Detective Brady Jackson. Sunni is determined to beat the detective to the clues and solve the murder mystery herself.


Murder at the Inn (Book 3)

When the Applegate Paranormal Preservation Society visits Firefly Junction, Sunni Taylor finds herself tasked with writing an article about the group as well as hosting them for an evening at the Cider Ridge Inn. When the society moves on to their next destination, the famously haunted Dandelion Inn in the neighboring town, one member dies in a tragic fall. But things don't seem quite right at the accident scene and soon Sunni finds herself wrapped up in a possible murder investigation with her favorite detective, Brady Jackson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Raspberry Chocolate Murder: A Cozy Murder Mystery (Dolphin Bay Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*College Girl Murder Shocks Beach Town*

*5 stars - 'A Great New Series.'*


A heartwarming cozy mystery series about family, friendship and a crusade for justice.

After suffering back to back personal tragedies, Anna Butler has resolved to pull herself up by the bootstraps and take a second chance at life. Her dream of expanding her bookstore into a cafe is shattered when the local mayor starts a vendetta against her. Anna is accused of murdering her husband! People she has known all her life refuse to give her the time of day.

When an estranged friend calls for help, Anna sets her own troubles aside to help her. Aided by her quirky friends, the Firecrackers, and her daughter, a has-been Hollywood star, Anna goes on a mission to find the truth. Every clue she uncovers points toward the boy until she herself begins to doubt his innocence.

Can Anna solve the murder mystery and find the true killer before it's too late? Meanwhile, the ex-police chief becomes a surprising ally in her quest to exonerate herself.

Raspberry Chocolate Murder is the first juicy mystery in a brand new cozy mystery series set in a small California beach town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Restoration Murder: The Salamander Hoard *




  








Art, Craft, Danger, Murder, Money …This is Restoration Murder

You know when you just need a bit of luck? That’s what I was desperate for the day I found the exquisite pocket watch. But I should have known that nothing that came my way would do so without trouble.

Its secrets began to be revealed as soon as restoration began. History can add value to an object, but an unsolved murder of a Jewish man and the disappearance of a Mastercraftsman, is not the kind of history you want.

While Rebecca’s fine restoration skills unpicked clues, the pursuit of truth and treasure was too much for me and I had to know more about its past. What part had the watch played in these lost lives? Might the fate of the former owners become our own? Or, could restoration mean redemption for more than just the watch?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*TRESPASS (TJ Peacock & Lisa Rayburn Mysteries Book 2) *




  








A brand-new novel, a sequel to She’s Not There, starring private investigator TJ Peacock and Lisa Rayburn.

TRESPASS

A deadly house explosion in her neighborhood lures investigator TJ Peacock to the site of the fire where she meets Gemma, a woman tortured by the death of a friend who died in the explosion.

Gemma, struggling with the ghosts of her past, is convinced the explosion was deliberate, and hires TJ to find out who murdered her friend. TJ takes the case and returns to the work she loves, despite feeling guilty about the responsibilities of motherhood and the attitude of her long-time lover, Detective Richard Conlin.
When a series of attacks and a murder take place in the same neighborhood, TJ unearths a bizarre connection to a sixteen-year-old double suicide of a couple who were partnered in a swingers’ group. A killer is trying to eliminate everyone who had been players in the group.

The clock is ticking as TJ tries to unravel the mystery before more people are killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lucy Anne Trotter Series, Books 1 & 2: Murder At Rudhall Manor, Death of an Aristocrat *




  








*Murder at Rudhall Manor*

A murder and a theft have been committed at Rudhall Manor. A box of jewels has vanished and Lord Sedley, a lusty old aristocrat, has been stabbed six times in the chest.

It is all very mysterious, and the Sedley family and the servants have decided that Miss Lucy Anne Trotter, a recently employed governess, is to blame for the unfortunate events.

The legendary and wickedly handsome Marquis, Lord William Adair, learns of the matter and decides to uncover the truth.

Lucy, however, has little faith in blue-blooded creatures—even if they possess dashing good looks— and, accompanied by two naughty pugs and a moody raven, decides to investigate and unmask the killer herself.
But the hunt for the killer turns out to be far more complicated than she anticipates—what with snooty servants, warts in odd places, mixed up love affairs, agitated chickens and dreadful disguises ruining her plans.

Soon she begins to wonder if, for once, she is in over her head….


*Death of an Aristocrat*

The gossip columns can talk of nothing else, and even the Regent is intrigued. The murder of Lord Beazley at Gopshall Manor has caused a sensation, and the fact that two sweet governesses could have done it has further tickled the nations bloodthirsty soul. Lucy Anne Trotter, who stands accused, steals a horse and hurtles off to convince the only man in the country who can save her bacon— the national hero and the most handsome man in England, Lord William Hartell Adair. With him by her side, she sets out to discover the Gopshall family’s secrets and the murderer.In true Anya Wylde style, plenty of madness, kisses and burning breeches make an appearance. It’s a carriage ride not to be missed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gathering Dark (Vitus Swinggate Book 1) *




  








A young man with a grudge. A town swarming with soldiers. One shot that sparks an inferno…

In 1862, the union army descends upon the sleepy town of Franklin Tennessee. The surrendering mayor creates a spy ring of young men to keep an eye on military movements by the occupying force.

Vitus Swinggate and his friends are quick to accept their roles as agents of espionage. As the trespassers overstep their authority, war churns closer and closer.

When the fighting brings tragedy to Vitus’s family, he turns down a dark path of revenge. Suffering from grief and rage behind the barrel of his sniper rifle, he wages his own war against the union troops. Declared an outlaw, Vitus relies on his wilderness skills to survive in the wooded hills as one of the bloodiest battles of the Civil War approaches his hometown.

Fans of The Revenant, Boone, and The Black Flower will love Gathering Dark’s edgy survival elements, action, and single man on a mission adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Kaiser's American *




  








*July, 1914.

Paul Meyer is in a lot of trouble.*


Following a bungled bank robbery, he spends his days lying low, working in his father's Brooklyn motor garage… terrified of the day someone will spot him and have him hauled away by the cops.

And then he gets his golden ticket: War in Europe.

Being of German descent, Paul seizes the chance to get away from America and fight for 'the Fatherland'.

Who would recognise him there?

Fighting for the 'Hun' does not turn out to be what Paul had imagined and the more he learns of Kaiser Wilhelm II, Supreme War Lord, the less supportive he becomes of the German cause.

When his airship takes a dive on a bombing mission, 'Seemann Meyer' grabs another chance to start over. But now he could be arrested and shot as a deserter.

With two crimes under his belt, Paul finds himself navigating his own minefield to survive the war.

In the months that follow, Paul becomes witness to major events of the First World War, as the city of Antwerp falls to German forces.

Paul's fortunes – or misfortunes – take him from being a hunted criminal to German soldier to American journalist and spy to boot, his adventures leading him deep into the heart of German politics.

But will this wanted man's luck last?

In the chaos of wartime, will Paul Meyer continue to dodge arrest?

How will things finally turn out for the Kaiser's American?

This fascinating story reveals the plight and experiences of soldiers and civilians caught up in the highly volatile early stages of the First World War and depicts the humanitarian side to the history of these events.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blaze In, Blaze Out *




  






Working with a joint multi-law enforcement task force, Detective Pat O'Connor infiltrated a Ukrainian crime family. Headed by Dmitry Andruko. O'Connor and his control, Detective Paul Eiselmann were the lynchpins in the guilty verdict.

The two detectives thought it was over.

Eiselmann planned for a quiet weekend with his family at home. O'Connor planned on attending a high school soccer game and then head to Northern Wisconsin for a fishing trip with another cop, Detective Jamie Graff and four teenage, adopted brothers: George Tokay, Brian Evans, Brett McGovern, and Michael Two Feathers.

But Andruko is ruthless and vindictive. From his prison cell, he hires two contract killers to kill both O'Connor and Eiselmann and anyone else in the way. The killers can be anyone. The killers could be anywhere, and the killers could strike at any time.

The quiet weekend and the short vacation turn into a deadly nightmare as O'Connor's and Eiselmann's lives and the lives of the four boys are in peril.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Black Knights: On the Bloody Road to Baghdad (Blood and Treasure Book 1)*




  








The riveting ‘Band of Brothers’ tale of a young British journalist embedded in a US tank corps known as the Black Knights as they spearheaded the push into Baghdad in spring 2003.

Black Knights is an extraordinarily vivid, gripping and moving fly-on-the-wall account of what frontline combat action meant in the first major war of the twenty-first century. Written by a young journalist who was the only British daily newspaper reporter to be embedded with the US army during the operation in Iraq, this book unflinchingly describes the modern face of battle, and the young soldiers who fought in it.

The tank and infantry company known as the 'Black Knights' was the first unit in the US Third Infantry Division to engage in combat when, twelve hours after crossing the Kuwait border, it helped seize Tallil airfield. Eight hundred miles and almost a month later, it headed a column that fought its way through Republican Guard units on the outskirts of Baghdad and led the advance from the west into the centre of Saddam Hussein's capital.

By the time the first statues of Saddam were toppled in Baghdad, the soldiers had been through a terrifying baptism of fire – and had inflicted terrible casualties on the Iraqis. How did the troops – many of them under the age of twenty, some of whom had only recently acquired US citizenship – cope with fear and injury? How did they react to the killing? How were they changed by war? What, finally, was the impact on the people of Baghdad?

Oliver Poole shared the soldiers' food, living space and dangers, becoming their confidant and a sounding-board for all their hopes and fears. He has written a remarkably frank and revealing narrative – testimony as much to his own courage and writing skills as to the bravery and professionalism of the combatants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Red Zone: Five Bloody Years in Baghdad (Blood and Treasure Book 2)*




  








This eyewitness account reveals the truth about Baghdad's Red Zone during the American occupation, and describes the reality of daily life as the city descended into bloody civil war. How do you cheer on your national football team when you're terrified to step outside your front door? What's it like to go to the shops when your biggest fear is being blown up by a suicide bomber? Or risk being shot at a roadblock when you drive your pregnant wife to hospital?

As the Daily Telegraph's Baghdad bureau chief, Oliver Poole first arrived in Iraq in 2003, crossing the Kuwait border in the bank of a US armoured vehicle. Once in Baghdad his home would become a hotel room in the middle of the city's Red Zone, one of the most dangerous places on earth. He tells how the war changed this young Englishman’s life - and also the life of his interpreter Ahmed, whose relations were among those slaughtered and who ultimately had to flee Iraq – with Oliver’s help – in a vehicle filled with his possessions and family.

Oliver travelled with British and US troops, witnessed first-hand the bloody impact of car bombs and had his own offices destroyed by a suicide bomber. Finally in November 2006, with his newspaper closing down his office, he joined the masses escaping Iraq through Baghdad airport.

This is the story of that war, and that city, during that time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/09/22.

Currently Free.

*A Space Girl from Earth (The Kyroibi Trilogy Book 1) *




  








Yesterday, her biggest worry was failing an exam.
Today, it's saving the galaxy.

From her six foot four inch height to the uniform white dots that peppered her skin in perfect geometric patterns, Ellie Whitmore was certainly unusual, but an alien from the other side of the galaxy? Of course not. That's just what the tabloids said to sell papers.

Or so she thought.

Turns out not only is Ellie an alien, but an ancient and powerful relic housing the forbidden knowledge of a lost civilization is hidden deep within her genetic code. Suddenly she's on the run from a malevolent Emperor who sees her as the key to ruling the galaxy. Even her own mother can't resist the draw of ultimate power and the one person Ellie might be able to trust is an unrepentant assassin who may be responsible for her life’s upheaval. Now, she must travel to a distant planet and unlock the secrets to restoring peace and ending tyranny.

But how can anyone expect her to save the galaxy when she can’t even pass organic chemistry?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Robot Empire: Dawn Exodus: A Science Fiction Adventure *




  








Inspired by Asimov's Foundation series.

For centuries they served. In gratitude we freed them. With vengeance they betrayed us.

When she's kidnapped by the Blessed Engineers, Arla discovers that she's been living a lie. She wasn't a farmer's daughter, but merely cargo transported in the carved out heart of an asteroid: the Arkship Dawn on a thousand year voyage to a new home.

And someone got there first.

One act of rebellion leads to the fate of her people resting on her young shoulders. And, perhaps the future of humanity itself.

Because Dawn harbors a secret. It is the key.

Destiny awaits.

Dawn Exodus is the first book in a now complete six book series of space opera in the classic vein of Asimov, Bradbury and Bear.

If you like clean, fast paced, intelligent sci-fi that's full of ideas, memorable characters and examines what it truly is to be human, then the Robot Empire series is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Neverdying: a novel *




  








If you could live forever, would it be a gift… or a disease?

A doctor created a genetic mutation meant as a gift to society—to those at random in future generations who were born with it: Immortality. But the risk of overpopulation and questions rising about the imbalance of only few being Immortals brings the ruthless President Wilde to a different stand—a facade of peace and equality whereas Immortals are executed daily—thus creating the ruination of the United States… and the world soon after.

Scarlett Caldwell is a girl of many mysteries—but along with that, she’s an Immortal. Having run away from a very young age and forced to forget the part of her identity that could get her assassinated, she turns to very few of her friends and spends the majority of her days hiding in the Immortals Legion, a compound for Immortals in hiding. But times are changing and tensions are only growing—Scarlett knows she can’t stay hidden forever. When she encounters an unfairly attractive Exterminator who, despite seeming rigid, has an amusing thing or two to say, she is left absolutely livid. But beyond that, beyond all the parts of him that she hates, there’s a secret. And Scarlett will do anything to unravel it.

Cain Hawkins is an Exterminator, a member of the country’s new authority specially trained to hunt down and exterminate the remaining Immortals. He truly believes that being an Exterminator is what he is meant for—despite what he may or may not know. And when a skirmish with an Immortal on the street leaves him questioning every last bit of himself, he will have to rise to stand with his president and failing country, or run from everything he was conditioned for. Besides, Cain has a secret: He is an Immortal too.

Their first encounter is far from the last, for an opportunity rises for the two to (unwillingly) work together. Already, they are left with a spark—a spark of hope for a future where Immortals are not prosecuted. And no matter if Cain sees the spark or not, the question still remains: How long will it be until a single spark ignites a fire?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Teleporter *




  








What if there was a power like no other? What if one drunken slouch happened to stumble where nobody has stumbled before and discovered the ability to teleport!

Just when you thought there were enough super hero stories in this world, we made another one…

Kurt Wiseman is your average mid-twenties slouch with a serial thirst for alcohol, that is until destiny calls upon him to stumble where no man has clumsily stumbled before. By day he works for a familiar sounding, power hungry, media controlling, mega rich American businessman who represents everything wrong with society today. Whilst investigating this politically loaded story arc Kurt accidentally acquires a super power like no other. The ability to teleport!

Before he can think about saving the day, Wiseman must endure a journey of self-reflection by earning the trust of his friends and overcoming his greatest weakness, booze. Even if the path is filled with comic book cliché, inappropriate one liners and genre busting fourth wall action.

Not all heroes in this world are the same and with great power comes the possibility to go viral! This is a story that will unite humanity…

Kurt Wiseman is the Teleporter!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Medium of Branden Bay: A Ghost Cozy Mystery (Branden Bay Paranormal Cafe Book 1) *




  








*Apparently, she can see dead people. Can she solve a cold case to finally get the ghosts off her back?*
Becky James can’t believe the mess she inherited. Following a bad breakup, the former receptionist moves into her dearly departed grandmother’s house for a much-needed fresh start. But her new home quickly loses its charm when shadowy figures begin haunting the hall.

Stunned to realize she’s able to communicate with the deceased, Becky does her best to ignore the obnoxious souls interrupting her restful reset. But between an unsolved mystery, a lovable specter-seeing stray cat, and a tireless string of spooks, Becky hopes solving a young girl’s disappearance will pave the path to silence.

With spirits on all sides, will England’s newest supernatural investigator seize her powerful responsibility?

The Medium of Branden Bay is the delightful first book in the Branden Bay Paranormal Cafe cozy mystery series. If you like charming characters, fantastic feline companions, and ghostly twists, then you’ll love Kelly Mason’s house of disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Disco in Las Vegas: A Humorous Tiffany Black Mystery (Tiffany Black Mysteries Book 6)*




  








*A Cupcakes-And-Crime Caper*

*When cupcake-loving croupier Tiffany Black and her friend Ian are asked to investigate a nightclub owner's “accidental” death, they quickly find themselves embroiled in Vegas’s night life.*

*"Winters will have you giggling into your book!"*

After Tiffany and Ian stumble onto what could be a cover-up, they must hurry to find the real killer - before it’s too late.

Deadly Disco in Las Vegas is the sixth book in The Tiffany Black in Las Vegas Mystery Series. Though it can be read as a standalone, it's best read in series order.

This is a humorous cozy mystery featuring a strong female protagonist, some unusual friends and family, and a mystery that needs solving! It has no graphic gore, bad language or sex.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Strait Out of Nowhere: A fun, action-packed mystery (The Flip Flop Detective Book 3)*




  








Rule #3 – Leave when it’s time.

For a guy that lives his life by a set of written rules, former deputy Sam Strait has made a habit of casually violating one of them. He’s violated it to find the killer of a stranger. He’s broken it to solve a friend’s murder. He’s constantly disregarding it for beautiful women.

But whatever the cause, Sam is determined to adhere to all the rules this summer.

So, when an attractive woman shows up claiming she killed her friend, Sam is hesitant to get involved. The woman doesn’t remember how it happened, but the crime scene is littered with evidence proving her guilt.

It should be a slam dunk case for the investigating officers. Knowing this forces Sam to reluctantly help. Because he remembers a time when he was accused of a crime and no one believed him, and he won’t let this woman go through that drama alone.

Strait Out of Nowhere is the third book in an exciting new series from the author of the 509 Crime Stories and the co-author of the Charlie-316 series. If you like your crime fiction with a dose of humor, then pick up this book today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cozy Up to Death (The Cozy Up Series Book 1) *




  








COZY MYSTERIES JUST GOT TOUGHER.

A man in hiding. A gang of outlaws searching for retribution. This is no time for cupcakes.

Today is Brody Steele’s first day as the new owner of The Red Herring, Pleasant Valley, Maine’s only mystery bookstore. The cute shop has a loyal customer base as well as an ornery cat.

Unfortunately, Brody doesn’t know the first thing about running a legitimate business, he doesn’t want to be in the small town, and he hates cats. On top of all that, he hasn’t read a book since high school.

When a woman walks into the store, he thinks his bad luck is about to change. But as she starts asking about the previous owner’s whereabouts, his safe new existence begins to unravel.

For Brody Steele is a man with a secret he must protect at all costs. The U.S. Government has invested a lot to keep it hidden, and his enemies will stop at nothing to expose him.

Does happiness or death await Brody in this charming seaside community?

A FAST AND FUNNY COZY MYSTERY THAT DOESN’T PULL ANY PUNCHES.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Partners in Crime (Partners in Crime Thrillers Book 1) *




  








A string of brutal murders. An international conspiracy that includes the highest seats of power. A ruthless, sadistic killer who’s intent on terrorizing women.

It’s tough out there for a super spy who needs to save the world on the reg.

In the first book of the Partners in Crime Thrillers, Peter Bolton is a spy, but he’s up for a career change. He makes Jack Reacher look like an amateur, and he’s saved the world more times than James Bond. But now Peter is ready to retire and live a normal life without underworld figures trying to kill him every day and without a cyanide capsule in his molar in case he gets caught.

Piper Landry walks out of the Redwood Forest of Northern California in the middle of the night with no memory and no clothes. She knows only two things. The first is that her name must be Piper Landry because that’s what’s written on a tag bolted to her ear. The other is that she’s richer than Midas.

When Peter and Piper meet, it’s fireworks. The two become instant partners, but soon Piper’s mysterious past gets in the way—not to mention the global conspiracy and the sadistic killer-- and these new partners might have to save the world one more time.

Or two more times…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sins of Others *




  








1993. The war-torn Bosnian countryside. Jane Abbott, a seasoned English conflict zone photographer who is no longer easily surprised, is surprised. Stunned, in fact, to’ve come across the son of THE notorious Ingrid Heimlich—who, until her traceless disappearance twenty years ago, had been the world’s most infamous leftist terrorist. Ben Heimlich, the stranded German kid and wannabe reporter she has picked up by the roadside, is either fearless or incredibly naïve—though probably naïve—and were it not for the platoon of Serbian partisans who intercept them on their way, she’d pestered him incessantly with questions of his mother’s whereabouts.


1994. Still reeling from the horror he had seen in Bosnia—and, as ever, wondering where in the world his mother is—Ben Heimlich moves to the United States and settles in the sparkling local neighborhood and global allegory known as Hollywood. As he gets older and, eventually, more affluent, Ben realizes that, no matter how ostensibly successful he’s become, he can’t escape his lingering despair. When he meets Isabel, who’s left her own traumatic early life in Mexico behind to make a new beginning in Los Angeles, his life takes a dramatic upward turn.


Chapter after chapter, Ben and his mother’s backgrounds and personae are illuminated from a multitude of angles by, among others, a former student activist aboard a hijacked airplane on a dusty stretch of tarmac in the capital of Libya in 1971; an aging homeless actor in Los Angeles still waiting for his break in 1994; a young girl who stumbles through the smoldering ruins of Berlin in 1945; a US State Department operative who interferes with sovereign states all over South America; the involuntary teenage wife of an imperious Sinaloan drug lord who attempts to flee her gilded cage; and the ninety-something-year-old son of German immigrants who’d fought for the United States against his parents’ onetime countrymen in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Red Truk *




  








“The Red Truk is nail-biting suspense set in rural Indonesia, a land of dark forests,
crumbling back alleys, and deserted islands unimagined by most Westerners.”
-Karla M. Jay, multi award-winning author of
It Happened in Silence and When We Were Brave.]

Barefoot and shirtless, Trent managed a stiff-legged walk to the beach road where he spotted a cluster of small wooden huts—some labeled Kamar Kecil, others Musholla. He stared for a few precious seconds, but his pain-addled mind couldn’t remember which word meant toilet…and which designated a small Muslim prayer room. He guessed wrong, a mistake that may cost him his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Seychelle Sullivan Suspense Novels Boxed Set: Books 1-3: South Florida Adventure Series *




  








She’s much better at handling boats than bodies—dead ones, that is…
The ocean is dark and dangerous—no place for a woman. Or is it?

As the only female tug and salvage captain on the Fort Lauderdale waterfront, Seychelle's not out to prove anything. She just wants to get the job done, whether that means salvaging boats or lives.

From a missing ex-lover to a monster with a machete, Seychelle faces the dangers head on, while enemies who will stop at nothing try to put her out of business for good.

First three books of this Florida thriller series at a fantastic price.

SURFACE TENSION: Seychelle answers a Mayday call from a five-million-dollar superyacht only to find a blond with a knife in her back, and the captain, Seychelle's former lover, is nowhere to be found.

CROSS CURRENT: Seychelle intercepts a swamped fishing boat in the Gulf Stream—inside the boat are a murdered woman and a little girl in a white dress. Determined to keep the child from being sent back to Haiti, Seychelle becomes obsessed with the forces that nearly killed the girl.

BITTER END: Sey didn’t see the sniper who shot Nick Pontus at the helm of his yacht, but there are plenty of people, from Russian mobsters to Indian casino owners, who wanted the guy dead. But the cops zero in on Molly, Seychelle’s childhood best friend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wreckers' Key: A Seychelle Sullivan Novel (South Florida Adventure Series Book 4) *




  








A mysterious shipwreck. A windsurfing accident. Is a modern-day sea monster stalking the waves?

Before Key West was the party capital of the Florida Keys, it was built by wrecking skippers who in feats of derring-do raced to shipwrecks to save their cargos from the ocean depths. But when her dear friend Nestor Frias runs a billionaire's luxury power yacht on up on a reef on its maiden voyage, Seychelle begins to suspect a chilling scenario: that modern-day wreckers are causing yachts to crash onto the reefs-and killing off whoever gets in the way.

Seychelle embarks on a dangerous course through the shoals and channels of the case and her life, unaware that a greater danger is looming: a murderous human storm designed perfectly for her.

With its colorful characters and rich sense of sea and land, Wreckers' Key is the fourth book in Christine Kling's series of nautical thrillers.

If you love tough-minded heroines, tales of the Florida Keys, and heart-pounding high seas action, download Wreckers' Key and get ready for a wild ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Mourning Tide: A Seychelle Sullivan Novel (South Florida Adventure Series Book 5) *




  








A salvaged wreck. A human bone. Can Seychelle resist the call?

"Murder, money, boats, cults, and the dark side of paradise - this one has it all." -Amazon reviewer

Amazon #1 bestselling author Christine Kling returns to the waters of Florida and the Bahamas!

Deep in the waters of a Florida swamp, a more mature Seychelle is working aboard her salvage tug Gorda with her five-year-old son, Nestor. When she and B.J. adopted the boy, she promised herself that she would stop the reckless chasing after justice for those she loved.

But when they raise the wreck of a derelict powerboat, and Seychelle discovers human bones inside, the powerful urge to find the killer takes hold of her once more.

From the heated streets of Fort Lauderdale to the crystalline waters of the Bahamas, Seychelle follows the trail of an evil out to strip her of everything she holds dear.

Mourning Tide is the fifth book in Kling's pulse-pounding series of nautical thrillers. Download it today and set sail on this awesome adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Synapse of Ash (Cyber Hunter Origins Book 1) *




  








She must unlock the secrets of her past life—before her future is written for her.

When cyborg Treeka wakes from an interrupted cryogenic sleep in a genetics lab, she does so in a brave new world, one where immortality is no longer a concept but a construction. Now, the consciousness of a person can live on in a body that can outperform the limits of human ability.

This “miracle” soon becomes personal to Treeka: she was once a living woman, and someone has brought her mind back from the dead.

As memories of her past life resurface, Treeka realizes she has a sister, put into stasis just like she was. At the direction of Dr. Elizabeth Ash, the ambitious designer of the cyborgs, Treeka sets out to retrieve the genetic material needed to revive her twin.

But the more she has to fight her programmed instincts as a cyborg, the less she trusts the motivations of her creator. Treeka has to discover the true plans behind her creation before control over her and other bionic experiments falls into the wrong hands—or risk losing what it means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Forgotten Sky: A Sci Fi Fantasy Space Opera set in a Dystopian Galactic Empire (The Crown of Dreams Series Book 1) *




  








Like nothing you’ve read this year. Layered in story and intrigue and brimming with character.

In a galaxy at the edge of imagination.

Six diverse characters share a strange dream: a figure composed only of shadow holding a pulsing red sun in its palm.

Ruled by six masked councilmembers, the Northrite corporation exploits the powers of Elemiscists—those with magical abilities—and keep them as indentured servants. When a nearby sun turns bloodred and begins pulsing, people flee their homes and the millennia-old government crumbles.

Together, a military recruit, a sheltered woman, a cunning slave, an environmental activist, a morbid bounty hunter, and a medieval knight hope to understand their shared vision. They fight for survival and against all odds struggle to curtail the rise of the Northrite corporation.

The fate of the galaxy will depend on these six people.

The Forgotten Sky is perfect for fans of Sci Fi Fantasy like Star Wars and Dune, and fantasies like A Game of Thrones and The Fifth Season. R.M. Schultz is a #1 best-selling Sci Fi and Fantasy author and has published over a half dozen best-selling novels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Inception: A Dystopian Novel (The Defiants Series Book 1) *




  








No one ever believed it would happen. It was something seen in movies and in countries halfway across the globe.

It began, slowly at first, so gradual no one even realized it – The new regime voted into office was never challenged, and once unrealistic restrictions were placed on residents, it was too late to do anything. The power of the people was gone, leaving everyone vulnerable to a government that was no longer a democracy. A government that now had full control, where common people’s rights were stripped away, crippling a once thriving society.

People who don’t comply with the new government’s laws are labeled a DEFIANT and placed on a list where they are closely monitored. Rationing on groceries, gas, and supplies are implemented, and Defiants can be imprisoned or killed for breaking the rules. There is no justice, no courts, no jury of peers to decide the Defiant’s fate – the decision lies within the officials of the new regime, who have executed Defiants for trying to sustain their basic human needs.

Knowing the ultimate consequence is death for failing to comply, people are forced to make decisions – do they give up freedoms under the new regime and avoid prison or execution? Or do they fight back, forming a great uprise to get the nation back to the way it was before the new regime took office?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood Claws (New York Paranormal Police Department Book 1) *




  








Don't kidnap a weretiger unless you're ready to have your ass kicked...
Bethany Black is a rookie cop in the New York Paranormal Police Department (PPD). She's fast as hell, tougher than nails, and she's got no problem with blowing up stuff.

She also turns into a ferocious tiger when she gets sufficiently pissed off.

New York City is where the supernatural mob snagged its foothold back in the day. Goblins had poured in from the Netherworld and taught locals how to properly manage the criminal climate. They sold protection, rattled cages, and raked their fingers across the back of honest society.

It took years and tons of Paranormal Police Department officers to gain back control.

But now the city is on the brink of falling apart.

The PPD lost half its uniformed cops during an all-out war with a nasty mage, and the latest mob boss is looking to capitalize.

Translation: Blood, blood, and a bit more blood.

Too bad the mafia decided to kidnap Bethany's best friend. He's only one of two remaining weretigers in existence. She's the other.

Remember what happens when Bethany gets pissed off?

Yeah, well, she's seriously pissed off...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Give up the Ghost: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery Romance (Ghost Detective Book 2)*




  








Never in my almost thirty years did I think my new normal would be talking to ghosts, yet here we are.

After inheriting a PI business, I find my clients are more incorporeal than not and are relying on me to solve their untimely deaths. Unfortunately, being a magnet for ghosts has its downside. Hello? Lack of privacy, for starters. Not to mention looking like a looney tune for holding animated conversations with myself. But the biggest problem? Their killers don’t want me on the case.

Now I have a new mystery to solve. Local psychic Myra Hansen woke up dead and she’s none too happy about it. Seems she didn’t see that one coming! Together with my ghostly best friend, a talking cat, and Captain Cowboy Hot Pants—or, as he likes to be called, Detective Kade Galloway—I’m in yet another race against time.

Catch a killer before the killer catches me.

Join Audrey Fitzgerald in the Ghost Detective series, a paranormal cozy mystery featuring a talking cat, a ghost, and a murder to solve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mind over Murder (A Kalli Ballas Mystery Book 1) *




  








Kalliope Ballas and Nikos “Nik” Stevens are not a good match, despite the wishes of Kalli’s mother and the rest of her tight-knit adoptive Greek family.

Kalli’s a shy, slightly OCD fashion designer with a prissy calico cat and hand sanitizer always at the ready. Nik’s a loud and boisterous half-Greek homicide detective with a big sloppy St. Bernard and a devil-may-care attitude. And besides, ever since a freak accident gave Kalli the gift of reading minds, her long-standing low expectations for romance have dipped even further. But when Kalli’s best friend becomes the number one suspect in a murder, the mismatched pair find themselves increasingly crossing paths over the course of the subsequent investigation. Kalli knows she must use her newfound ability to clear her best friend’s name, but how can she explain how she knows what she knows without confessing her mind-reading ability to Nik?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Takes a Holiday (Country Cottage Mysteries Book 18 ) *




  








An innkeeper who reads minds. An ornery detective. And a trail of bodies. Cider Cove is the premier destination for murder.
COZY MYSTERY *Includes RECIPE

My name is Bizzy Baker, and I can read minds—not every mind, not every time but most of the time and believe me when I say it’s not all it’s cracked up to be.
A laugh out loud cozy mystery by New York Times, USA TODAY, & Wall Street Journal bestsellerAddison Moore and her partner in cozy crime, USA TODAY bestseller Bellamy Bloom.

Cosmopolitan Magazine calls Addison's books, "...easy, frothy fun!"
Country Cottage Mysteries is a USA TODAY bestselling series!

The summer heat is pressing down on in Cider Cove as Bizzy’s relatives descend on the inn for a family reunion. But not everyone is thrilled to see one another. Bizzy’s mother, Ree, is forced to confront her estranged sisters and the man that came between them all those years ago. And when that man turns up dead, there are one too many suspects—and three of them happen to be sisters. Summer in Cider Cove is proving to be deadly. Bizzy Baker runs the Country Cottage Inn, has the ability to pry into the darkest recesses of both the human and animal mind, and has just stumbled upon a body. With the help of her kitten, Fish, a mutt named Sherlock Bones and an ornery yet dangerously good looking homicide detective, Bizzy is determined to find the killer.

The Country Cottage Inn is known for its hospitality. Leaving can be murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Bluejay Shaman (Alix Thorssen Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








SHAMAN'S SECRETS, MYSTERIOUS DEATHS & ART SCAMS FIND GALLERY OWNER ALIX THORSSEN IN DEEP TROUBLE IN MONTANA 

Whoever killed Shiloh Merkin hated her. But did Wade Fraser, Alix’s brother-in-law and University of Montana anthropology professor, do the deed? Alix follows a trail of sex, moonlit rituals, and legendary artifacts as another murder leads her to a confrontation with the killer even as everything is not what it seems.

For lovers of Tony Hillerman and the West: calling all readers of delicious secrets and wild landscape


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ties That Bind: A British Murder Mystery (London Series Book 7) *




  








The death of a fun-loving young jeweller seems to come as a shock to all who knew her. Family and friends can name nobody she was at odds with and nothing that was troubling her. Physical evidence also proves hard to come by, thanks to a fire that tore through the building shortly after her death.

As the days pass, it becomes clear to DS Rebecca Palmer and DCI Lawrence Forrester that the woman was not living the charmed life that those close to her would have them believe. Her estranged father has previously been charged with murder, the man whose photograph stood at her bedside denies knowing her and a recent social-media spat culminated in an alarmingly prescient threat.

Most incredibly, despite the fact one of her sisters hasn’t been seen in years, nobody has ever reported her missing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kiki Lowenstein Cozy Mystery Books 1-6: The Perfect Series for Crafters, Pet Lovers, and Readers Who Like Upbeat Books! (Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Books Book 1) *




  








*A CRAFTY BUNDLE OF COZIES INTRODUCING A LOVABLE FEMALE SLEUTH...*
*The first SIX books in the Kiki Lowenstein Cozy Mystery Series!*
FANS OF CLEAN, FUNNY BOOKS FILLED WITH GOOD FRIENDS, FAMILY, FOOD, AND FUR-BABIES REJOICE! You will gobble up these books faster than you can say, “I love chocolate!”

Readers looking for a hilarious escape with just the right touch of romance and drama will love these appealing mysteries. Agatha Award finalist and Daphne du Maurier Award winner Joanna Campbell Slan displays a unique gift for turning life’s most dismal moments into humor, making us feel there’s hope for us all.

Lovers of feel-good cozy mysteries, especially amusing ones with animals, hobbies and food, will discover a new favorite author. Perfect for readers of Alexander McCall Smith, Hope Callaghan, Amy Vansant, and Carolyn Hart. A sure thing for craft cozy fans of Brianna Bates, Laura Childs, Lois Winston, and Mollie Cox Bryan.

"A nicely crafted cozy full of amusing moments, real-life insecurities, and scrapbooking tips."--Kirkus



*˃˃˃ BOOK #1-- PAPER, SCISSORS, DEATH (AGATHA AWARD FINALIST)*
JUST BECAUSE HER HUSBAND’S NAKED, DEAD, AND IN A HOTEL BED, it might not be what it seems. Of course it is. (Sigh.) New widow, Kiki Lowenstein, walks out of her pampered life and into a scrapbooking store, turning a hobby into a career. In short order, the police come for her and Family Services come for her daughter.

With no other options, this papercrafter turns amateur sleuth.

Hobbyists and non-crafters alike will love Kiki. Slan also provides the ultimate warm-and-fuzzy: a wonderful floppy-eared dog. PAPER, SCISSORS,DEATH is the kind of mystery that keeps you turning the pages just to spend time with the characters.



*˃˃˃ BOOK #2 -- CUT, CROP & DIE*
SWEET MEMORIES MADE OF THIS: PASTRY, PIZZA, A POISONOUS PILL AND MURDER? Recovering from financial ruin and her husband’s murder, Kiki Lowenstein’s getting her life back on track until a rival scrapbooker goes into anaphylactic shock and dies. Now Kiki must rely on her new sleuthing skills.

“This is without a doubt the best book I have read in ages.” -- Amazon Reviewer



*˃˃˃ BOOK #3 -- INK, RED, DEAD*
AS MANY SECRETS AS PILES OF STUFF. IT ALL HIDES A MURDER IN A HOARDER’S HAVEN” An off-site event goes wrong because the hostess’s house is filled with cats and there’s a body in the freezer!

"This [series] should quickly become a favorite." -- Booklist



*˃˃˃ BOOK #4 -- PHOTO, SNAP, SHOT*
A RACIST PAST COMES BACK TO HAUNT ST.LOUIS AND ONLY A MOTHER’S LOVE CAN DEFY IT. Kiki must protect her child’s life by following clues that lead to an ugly chapter of St. Louis’s racist history. (Author’s Note: This book actually resulted in me receiving threats…but I wrote it anyway.)

“Ms. Slan is a WRITER!! Not just a hack stringing words with no meaning on a page. She is an honest-to-god writer who does her art brilliantly.” -- Kathy Harris



*˃˃˃ BOOK #5 -- MAKE, TAKE, MURDER*
KIKI FINDS A SEVERED LEG IN A DUMPSTER AND a cryptic message suggests that only she knows why it’s there. Can she prove that an abused wife was murdered and save the woman’s daughter from a similar fate? “There is something in every book that I identify with, whether it be love of food or a fondness for my pet. – Peggy Dickerson



*˃˃˃ BOOK #6 – PICTURE, PERFECT, CORPSE*
DETWEILER’S WIFE IS FOUND DEAD, SHOT WITH BULLETS FROM HIS GUN and Kiki is forced to defend the man she loves. “I love this series, if not for the lead protagonist, Kiki Lowenstein, but also for the social issues that are deeply woven into wonderfully crafted storyline.” – Dru Ann Love


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shadow Kill (A John Kovac Thriller Book 1) (John Kovac Thriller Series)*




  






A HITMAN LOOKING TO PUT THINGS RIGHT, ONE CARTEL BOSS AT A TIME.

Former Navy SEAL John Kovac is an assassin on a mission to eliminate a yakuza boss when the job spirals out of control. Betrayed by his employer and left for dead, Kovac decides to lie low in Tokyo.
His plan? Revenge...

But when a young woman asks him to protect her from the yakuza, Kovac feels duty-bound to help. She’s a victim of abuse, and long experience tells him if he doesn’t step in tonight she’ll be a corpse before dawn.

As Kovac works to uncover the truth of his last job, he finds himself drawn into a conspiracy which goes well beyond the yakuza to a new and terrifying multinational cartel. One that will stop at nothing to control the global drug trade.

The kingpins are certain they’ve covered all bases. They're well-funded and utterly ruthless. But they’ve failed to account for one man – John Kovac.

Now with all new covers!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Primary Command: The Forging of Luke Stone—Book #2 (an Action Thriller) *




  








“One of the best thrillers I have read this year.”
--Books and Movie Reviews (re Any Means Necessary)

In PRIMARY COMMAND (The Forging of Luke Stone—Book #2), a ground-breaking action thriller by #1 bestseller Jack Mars, elite Delta Force veteran Luke Stone, 29, leads the FBI’s Special Response Team on a nail-biting mission to save American hostages from a nuclear submarine. But when all goes wrong, and when the President shocks the world with his reaction, it may fall on Luke’s shoulders to save not only the hostages—but the world.

PRIMARY COMMAND is an un-putdownable military thriller, a wild action ride that will leave you turning pages late into the night. The precursor to the #1 bestselling LUKE STONE THRILLER SERIES, this series takes us back to how it all began, a riveting series by bestseller Jack Mars, dubbed “one of the best thriller authors” out there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/10/22.

Currently Free.


*Where Is Home? *




  








My name is Jack Hudson. I’m an Ex-British Soldier with a story to tell. I enjoy writing creatively, honestly and I write with passion. After years of being at war with myself, I now pursue a life of positivity. I found that putting pen to paper has enabled me to express myself purely and vitally. In this story you can read my journey, my experiences on operations in Afghanistan and the ensuing pathway that came after.

In Spring 2020 I decided to put pen to paper during the country's first lockdown. Originally, I began a Mental Health blog on social media in an attempt to deal with my diagnosis of PTSD and Depression. Within a month I deleted the page. Instead, I began writing my own personal story of my life, how I’d come to deploy twice on operations in the fields of Helmand Province, Afghanistan.

It’s my own brutally honest account of life, life in the military, soldiers in conflict and the aftermath. It is a story of my dark times, my best times, my early life, my passion for living and my ventures. It’s a story about my pursuit for purpose and happiness so far.

I’ve been unsure whether I should share my story with anyone else. I started writing as a way of therapy. As an attempt to understand and portray my feelings and experiences around my time in Afghanistan. It is not my aim to give you a sugar-coated movie-like story. It is a long and sometimes disjointed read. Some parts might have you hooked; others bored to death. But it’s real.

Despite being based around conflict, I believe any reader can relate to aspects of my story. We all have our demons, prisons, memories and life struggles. We all carry our own pain. We can all relate. I hope that readers can find some good from my story, despite its sometimes dark and awful nature.

There are things I have written about that are very personal to me. To allow others to read this in a way feels like a risk. But it’s my honest account of my experiences.

This is my story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/11/22.

Currently Free.

*Vagabond (Guild Series Book 1) *




  








They say some things are too good to be true, and this job could be one of them.

Erik Frost is the captain of the Transport Guild freighter Vagabond. His father's death left him with overwhelming debts and a rattling ship badly in need of an overhaul.

When he is offered a mysterious job with few details and a large payout, he can't resist the opportunity it represents. He and his crew head for the asteroid belt to deliver their cargo, but first they face ship malfunctions, a rogue AI, and a discovery that could shift the balance of power in the system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Reaper's Run: An Apocalyptic Action-Adventure Technothriller (Plague Wars Series Book 1) *




  








Spend time inside a good book today! Book One of the Plague Wars series - read it or the prequel, The Eden Plague (Book Zero) as your introduction to this gripping futuristic thriller series.

"Everything needed for a great story is right here in its pages... The novel's a fast-paced read that raises the questions we've come to expect from near future thrillers, but it has a freshness and a vigor -- and dare I say it -- a moral compass that isn't as common as with others of its ilk." - Charles de Lint: Books to Look For, Fantasy and Science Fiction Magazine (July/August 2014)

When US Marine Sergeant Jill Repeth's blown-off legs begin to regenerate, she thinks it's a medical miracle. But the breakthrough that heals her war injuries is exactly what the government desperately wants to quash - by any means necessary. Hunted, she must cross an America wracked by strife to try to find a family who may already be dead, searching for the inhuman secret of what started it all.

Reaper's Run is an origins story and apocalyptic novel, the beginning of one warrior's journey from tactical cop to freedom fighter and beyond. It leads the reader into the acclaimed Plague Wars science fiction series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Plague Wars: Infection Day: The First Trilogy: Three apocalyptic sci-fi technothriller adventures (Plague Wars Series Book 12) *




  








From Hugo and Dragon Award finalist and Amazon bestselling author David VanDyke, and Ryan King--the first three books of the acclaimed Plague Wars apocalyptic series in one big volume!

When the Eden Plague is loosed upon the world, the forces of order and chaos, good and evil must battle it out in a struggle for control and supremacy. A PTSD-damaged combat medic, a female Marine with no legs and a sniper with no remorse might be its only hope of survival. Can these flawed heroes drive back those who would enslave humanity? Or will the darkness spread and swallow them up?

Begin your journey through the epic saga of the Plague Wars with the gripping first three books of the bestselling apocalyptic series, for the first time in one enormous volume. Plague Wars: Infection Day follows in the apocalyptic thriller and military-adventure science fiction traditions of Stephen King, Harry Turtledove and SM Stirling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Heir to the Crown Box Set 1: Books: 1, 2, & 2.5 *




  








They are all that stands between victory and defeat!

After tragedy tears Gerald's world apart, he serves as a soldier for years until a single act of sacrifice cuts him off from all he knows.

Seeking a new purpose, a fateful meeting with another lost soul unmasks a shocking secret, compelling him to take up the mantle of guardian as the kingdom erupts into civil war.

Enter Dame Beverly Fitzwilliam, who has trained for this moment since she first held a sword. Swearing to protect their lives, they travel across the kingdom fighting desperate battles, surrounded by powerful enemies who conspire to bring down the Crown.

Their destiny will be determined in a monumental clash of forces where success can save the kingdom, but failure can only mean certain death.

Heir to the Crown is an action-packed medieval fantasy series. If you like epic battles, compelling characters, and a gripping story, then you will love Paul J Bennett's tale of a kingdom on the brink of war.

Grab your digital boxed set today, and watch the battle unfold!

Included in the digital boxed set:
Servant of the Crown
Sword of the Crown
Mercerian Tales: Stories of the Past


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Touched by Magic: An Asian Urban Fantasy Series (Razor's Edge Chronicles Book 1) *




  








I’m Apiya. No, I’m not a badass magical assassin. I’m a barber to the supernatural.

My magic is very weak and very niche—it works best with keeping things clean.
I know. I can sense your awe at my power already. And I’m sure you can see why barbering suits me well.

Although now that I’ve mastered the art of trimming a weretiger’s regrowth, my biggest challenge is fielding the insults of the shop’s cat. Sometimes I wish I had enough magic to go deeper into the city’s magical underbelly.

You know what they say—be careful what you wish for.

Everything changes when a pair of forest fae come into the shop one night, asking for help to protect their youngling. Something’s got them properly spooked, but they won’t say what.

If it’s big and bad enough to scare the fae, it’s most definitely powerful enough to make a mouthful of me—probably a small mouthful, at that. And now that the fae have come to me, whatever’s after them is also after me.

My weak magic and a sarcastic cat for backup are unlikely to be enough to keep me alive and save the fae youngling. How the hell am I going to get out of this mess?

Grab Touched by Magic to see if I make it. Oh, and don’t get offended if the cat insults you…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Frights of Fiji (Alyssa McCarthy's Magical Missions Book 1) *




  








A world of magic and adventure awaits…

Sent to live with her strict, aloof, and uncaring uncle after her parents are killed in a car accident, twelve-year-old orphan Alyssa McCarthy longs for the life she used to have—one filled with fun and love. Then one stormy night, a message appears in the raindrops on the window that will change everything.

"Your life will never be the same again, as magic will interfere."

Before long, Alyssa is kidnapped by Master Beau, a banished sorcerer with a mysterious connection to her who can only regain his power by weakening hers. Suddenly hurled into a world of wizardry filled with fantastical beasts and marvelous technology beyond her wildest imagination, Alyssa must defeat Master Beau if she ever wants to get home again. But Master Beau will stop at nothing, including using Alyssa’s friends, to ensure he is triumphant.

Originally titled "From Frights to Flaws", this story is the exciting and enchanting first book in the "Magical Missions" series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Secrets, Spells & Murder (A Little Shop of Spells Cozy Mystery Book 1)*




  







Trouble is brewing in the small town of Silver Moon Falls. Resident witch, Maddie Goodcharm, is accused of hexing the townsfolk. So not true! Maddie loves her town and its people, well, most of them anyway. When one of the townsfolk dies in suspicious circumstances, Maddie becomes the main suspect in a murder investigation. But that isn’t her only problem. During a practice session in the woods, she accidentally casts a spell on a hiker. Jason’s not in a good place, literally, and Maddie has to come up with a reversal spell ASAP. Which she can’t do if she’s in prison. The only way out of her dilemma is to catch the real murderer.Now Maddie is on the trail of a killer and magic may be the only thing that will save her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder the Most Dangerous Game: Florida Murder Mystery Novel 7 (Florida Murder Mystery Novel Series)*




  








Roger Pyles, forensics expert and investigator for several law enforcement groups in Florida, will need all his skills to stay alive. Shadowy organizations, some that don’t official exist, want him eliminated. Will he and his companions survive, or do they have a date with Death?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder in Cold Mud (Churchill and Pemberley Series Book 2) (Churchill and Pemberley Cozy Mystery Series)*




  








Senior sleuths Churchill and Pemberley get their hands dirty as they dig around for clues.

The Compton Poppleford Horticultural Society Annual Show is just around the corner but there’s a problem: someone is murdering the competitors. Stories of vegetable rivalry abound as the local constabulary, Inspector Mappin, investigates.

When the death toll increases, Mappin drafts in assistance but refuses to allow Churchill and Pemberley to help. The two ladies decide to solve the case themselves, however their efforts are hampered by the inspector’s accusations of meddling.

Can Churchill and Pemberley battle the odds to find the culprit before another gardener dies? Compton Poppleford’s long-buried secrets are unearthed as the duo close in on the killer in their midst.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wheels of Peril (Churchill and Pemberley Series Book 5) (Churchill and Pemberley Cozy Mystery Series)*




  








A bicycle brake cable cutting killer is on the loose.

When Mrs Mildred Cobnut of Compton Poppleford Ladies Bicycling Club suffers a fatal accident, hapless Inspector Mappin begins a murder investigation. As luck would have it, world-renowned Swiss detective, Monsieur Pascal Legrand, is staying in the village; with such sleuthing expertise on hand, the case will surely be swiftly solved.

Meanwhile, Churchill and Pemberley have another case to worry about: Ramsay the missing goat. But with Churchill having crossed swords with Mrs Cobnut, the elderly detectives soon become embroiled in the murder investigation.

Who is the mystery man who calls on Mrs Twig? What causes Farmer Glossop’s horse to bolt down the high street? Will Churchill ever finish a slice of Pemberley’s prune cake? There are many questions for the detective duo to answer before they can hope to beat the famous Monsieur Legrand at his own game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Zipacna's Legacy (Metaphysical Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








Jade French is baffled when she inherits her grandfather Zipacna’s home in Chi’país, Mexico. She’s neither seen nor heard from him in twenty-five years. If he hadn’t cared enough to keep in touch, what kind of place could it be? And why didn’t he leave it to her father?

Friend Mari urges her to at least check things out. Jade argues that a trip to Mexico is out of the question right now. She’s too busy climbing the corporate ladder. Mari persists.

No surprise: she didn’t inherit a home; it’s a rundown hotel. Big surprise: she decides to stay.

More surprises are in store:

Why will no carpenter take on the restoration project?

Who is trying to scare her away?

What is the strange energy emanating from the ginormous rock in the backyard?

How did her severely broken ankle heal overnight?

One thing does become clear, and it holds more of a mystery than the mountain of questions. The hotel is actually a school for advanced spiritual training. What! Why would Zipacna leave this to her? She has zero knowledge of the topic.

Enter eight-year-old Miguel. Through his spiritual connection to Zipacna, he helps awaken a shocking asset: Jade’s seer and healing ability, which, through Grandfather’s lofty stack of journals, she comes to realize she had all along.

A secret room imparts the knowledge she needs to embrace her spirituality and find a way to bring it to the world. She comes to terms with her legacy, repairs relationships thought long lost, and reopens the school.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dark Secrets: A Cavendish & Walker Novel - Book 11 *




  








An uninvited guest…a deadly secret….and a terrible crime.

When a well-loved family of five are found dead sitting around their dining table with an untouched meal in front of them, it sends shockwaves throughout the community.

Was it a murder suicide, or was someone else involved? 

It's one of DCI Whitney Walker's most baffling cases, and even with the help of forensic psychologist Dr Georgina Cavendish, they struggle to find any clues or motives to help them catch the killer.

But with a community in mourning and growing pressure to get answers, Cavendish and Walker are forced to go deeper into a murderer's mind than they've ever gone before.

Dark Secrets is the eleventh book in the Cavendish & Walker series. Perfect for fans of Angela Marsons, Joy Ellis and Rachel McLean.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Chestnut Cove: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







George and Lilly bet on themselves when they started their renovation business in New York, specializing in pre-1900 buildings, but the pandemic had other plans. Despite the setback, the pair remain optimistic, and their good faith is rewarded when George’s estranged grandfather leaves him the family estate in Chestnut Grove. But George’s homecoming exposes some unflattering family secrets. After a few ghostly encounters, George becomes obsessed with learning the truth about his family and what happened in Chestnut Grove.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Street Reporter: A Thrilling Mystery (Hyder Ali Book 5) *




  








A killer is beheading journalists and he wants the residents of Franklin to see his gruesome acts.

Hyder Ali is suddenly under pressure when a legendary investigative journalist shows up in Franklin to make a mark for himself. Meanwhile, a killer is beheading his victims and hiding their heads for the police to find.

Detective Tom Nolan is called in to investigate the brutal murders. To make matters worse, Nolan is partnered with his nemesis, Detective Angelo Pascale. The stress takes a toll on Nolan as he contemplates hitting the bottle again.

When more bodies pile up, Hyder begins to question his decision to be a reporter when someone close to him becomes the next target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Extraction *




  








An anonymous note launches ex-FBI criminal profiler Decimus Farr into a nightmare. His fiancée has been kidnapped, and Farr is given only twenty-four hours to follow and solve a trail of ten hidden clues, or she dies.

Identifying the abductor could provide Farr with a vital shortcut for locating his fiancée. But with each new clue connected to a different criminal from his past cases, which offender should he pursue?

With the window closing fast, Farr must race the clock to rescue his love…or be consumed by the madness and violence he had thought left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Defiance: A tale of the Spartans and the Battle of Thermopylae (An Eternal Truth Book 1) *




  







Ancient Greece 497 BC. Sparta. The Persian Empire encroaches from the East, threatening not just the freedom of Sparta, but of Greece and the western world. Thrust into an eventful and arduous childhood, one boy, Dienekes, is destined to meet that threat in an event that will eternalize him and his people. Frailest among the Spartans, he must survive the horrors of the agoge to join the ranks of the legendary Peers, and amidst a deeply woven conspiracy, he ventures toward an abrupt and historic death in a moment that will define all of Spartan history. At Thermopylae.A must read for fans of Gates of Fire


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/11/22.

Currently Free.


*Maritime Dominion and the Triumph of the Free World: Naval campaigns that shaped the modern world 1852-2001 (The Maritime Trilogy Book 3)*




  






In this outstanding book, naval historian Peter Padfield explores the ways in which maritime strength has influenced political power from the mid-nineteenth century to the modern age.

Freedom of expression and individual enterprise have distinguished the societies of powers dominant at sea; and since supreme maritime nations have prevailed over their territorial rivals in the great wars of the modern era, it is they who have created today’s world.

In this final volume of his masterful trilogy, Padfield carries the theme through the terrible wars of the last century to the present, with vivid descriptions of the naval battles that have shaped our world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/12/22.

Currently Free.

*The Spark Anomaly (The Fisher Chronicles) *




  








In 2067, Cathy Fisher, a shy college student, receives an unusual homework assignment: Explain why two earthquakes would occur forty-two minutes apart in both China and Chile. Cathy is unaware that her professor Arnold Spark, is using her insightful answers to save the world.

Spark enlists the help of Soona, a lonely lunar robot who must escape her cruel human captors to search for answers on the comet Charybdis.

After a desperate attempt to rescue his team from a lava engulfed volcanic power generator, Spark, wonders if his design is to blame for the catastrophe. Hunted by a mysterious unseen enemy, Spark searches the globe for the apocalyptic truth.

Set in a 2067 utopia with a hidden dark side, The Spark Anomaly provides a unique juxtaposition of a thrilling sci-fi adventure with the drama of college life.

The Spark Anomaly is an action filled SciFi adventure with engineering based future technologies and plausible advances in modern physics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Guardian (Royal Guard Series Book 1)*




  








What you are looking for is not out there, it's in you...

Stass had told her the story a thousand times.

She was ten years old when he found her, lost and alone in the harsh wilderness of the northern Cascades with no memory of who she was. For the past eight years, Amber has lived with him above his martial arts studio in Seattle, slowly losing hope that her family will ever come for her.

Everything changes the day Stass is murdered.

Alone and hunted, with no idea where to turn or who to trust, Amber finds herself connecting with Raven, a young woman, who claims to know her history. The kicker: according to Raven, Amber is an alien princess exiled to Earth by a civil war that claimed the lives of her entire family. To regain her past and go home, she needs to find a relic hidden somewhere in the very mountains Stass claimed to have rescued her from.

With the help of a former member of the Royal Guard and her distractingly attractive trainee, Amber and Raven race to find answers.

But not everyone is who they claim to be, and a betrayal in a critical moment will put everything on the line.

Can a girl without a past win the fight for her future?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Spinner (The Healer Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Fifteen-year-old Alex is a “spinner.” His friends are “dummies.” Two clandestine groups of humans want his power. And an ancient evil is stalking him. If people weren’t being murdered, Alex might laugh at how his life turned into a horror movie overnight.

In a wheelchair since birth, his freakish ability has gotten him kicked out of ten foster homes since the age of four. Now saddled with a sadistic housemother who uses his spinning to “fix” the kids she injures, Alex and his misfit group of learning disabled classmates are the only ones who can solve the mystery of his birth before more people meet a gruesome end.

They want to know who murdered their beloved teacher, and why the hot young substitute acts like she’s flirting with them. Then there’s the mysterious medallion that seems to have unleashed something evil, and an ancient prophecy suggesting Alex has the power to destroy the world.

Friendships are tested, secrets uncovered, love spoken, and destiny revealed. The kid who’s always been a loner will finally learn the value of friends, family, and loyalty.

If he survives…

Awards

Finalist in the 2016 USA Best Book Awards
Bronze Medal in the 2015 Readers’ Favorite Awards
Finalist in the 2015 Wishing Shelf Book Awards
Runner-Up in the 2015 Southern California Book Festival
Literary Classics Seal of Approval 2015
Winner in the 2015 Hollywood Book Festival
Honorable Mention in the 2015 Halloween Book Festival
Honorable Mention in the 2015 San Francisco Book Festival
Honorable Mention in the 2015 Royal Dragonfly Book Awards


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Underneath *




  








Death waits underneath the ice.

Mary Jensen, a trained medic, needs a new start and she’s getting one at Research Station Tau, in remote Antarctica. Called in as an emergency replacement, Mary soon finds out Tau’s mission: to find a lost elementary particle, deep down in the ice.

Dr. Ian Schuller, the station lead, thinks the particle is the key to humanity’s evolution. As they drill into the ice, complications arise and Mary starts to worry about his sanity. As he pushes harder and harder for results, the group begins to fracture.

And then the hallucinations start.

Something is in the ice, and it is changing them.

Now Mary must survive, and face what’s underneath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Christmas in The Sisters: A Holiday Mystery Novel (The Sisters, Texas Mystery Series Book 6) *




  








Seasonal intrigue in the Award-Winning The Sisters, Texas Mystery Series! Voted Best Mystery Series 4 years in a row, Association of Texas Authors!

Madison Reynolds can’t wait for Christmas this year. Rebuilding her life as a single mom hasn’t been easy, but after a challenging twelve months, she’s excited about the holidays. She and her twins have settled quite nicely here in The Sisters, renovations on the house are complete, her business is slowly growing, and, best of all, Chief of Police Brash deCordova is in her life. Visions of the perfect Christmas dance in her head.

The tinsel begins to tangle when someone targets the community for a series of ‘Christmas Crimes.’ Homes are broken into and wrapped gifts are stolen from beneath trees. Even vehicles loaded with presents aren’t safe, particularly on a lone stretch of highway. Things like this just don’t happen in Naomi and Juliet. Torn between solving the rash of burglaries and shutting down the gambling ring that’s active in the area again, Brash does the only thing he can: he hires In a Pinch to help with the investigation.

Finding the common link between cases is like finding the bad bulb on a string of lights. Every lead is a short circuit. The frustration mounts when Madison and the Angel Tree she’s involved with fall victim to the crimes. Only the worst kind of Grinch steals from needy children!

Brash has plans of his own for the perfect Christmas. With the help of a new jewelry store, he thinks he’s found just the right gift for Madison, until the Grinch strikes again. This wasn’t the surprise he had in mind.
Ready or not, Christmas is on its way, and time is running out to create the holiday of their dreams. As the house fills with unexpected guests, Madison and the twins honor favorite traditions from the past while creating a few new ones of their own.

Who has time for being kidnapped by men in Santa suits and bad beards?
This is one Christmas that no one in The Sisters will ever forget!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dark Side of Deceit : A Colby Tate Mystery (The Colby Tate Mysteries Book 4) *




  








Sheriff Colby Tate learns that he has an unexpected challenger in the upcoming local election. But time to prepare is cut short by a series of events that bring danger, deceit, and death to his Ozark county and uncertainty to his personal life. When two bodies are discovered at a local hotel, Tate is drawn into an international scheme that makes the citizens of Crayton, Missouri the target of a ruthless South American cartel. As Tate launches an investigation into the murders, his bosses on the county commission discover funds missing from a key budget account--seemingly redirected to personal use. Enter Loretta Gilreath, a girl who grew up with Tate during his hardscrabble days as a boy on Huckleberry Ridge. Loretta is convinced that she, rather than Tate's fiancé Grace, is the right person for him to settle down with and she believes she knows how to convince him.

The Dark Side of Deceit explores the destructive nature of deception while revealing times when shading the truth may be just what is needed. Book 4 in the Colby Tate Mystery Series, Dark Side is an exciting stand-alone adventure that adds new dimension to Murder One, Eye for an Eye, and Three Degrees of Death. A must read for Colby Tate fans!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Gates of Beyul *




  







Mummified remains were found where they did not belong – inside a cave on the third-highest mountain on Earth. Dr. Jenny Williams is asked to assist in solving this puzzle. What starts as a scientific project turns out to be an ancient mystery, which takes Jenny from dangerous altitudes in the Himalayas to medieval England, and inside the Maya ruins in Mexico and Belize. Along the way, she has to fight a powerful adversary who pursues the same mystery but with his own agenda. She also finds loyal friends - a mountaineer from New Zealand, and a Chicana physician from LA. There is another player closely watching their progress - a mysterious group of men and women headquartered in the heart of a Basque country in Spain. While slowly untangling the medieval riddle, Jenny realizes that she is more than just an outside observer, and her dangerous pursuit across three continents becomes a voyage of self-discovery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Man In The Water (Jack and Stacey Green thrillers Book 1) *




  






THE FALL WAS JUST THE BEGINNING...

An attempted murder.
A missing spouse.
And an international conspiracy that could change the world.

Jack Green has always been skeptical of so-called facts. Though he's forced to confront the reality about his wife's recent cancer diagnosis, he puts his own needs aside to make the best of what may be their last vacation. But he's shocked to be rudely awoken in his stateroom, abducted by masked men and thrown off the cruise.

Plucked from the ocean's cold grip of death, he fears the worst when he learns his spouse has disappeared. But when he returns home to find his mother-in-law and son missing, his frantic search reveals a staggering secret he refuses to believe... until someone tries to kill him.

Can Jack uncover the conspiracy surrounding his family before the next attempt on his life succeeds?

Man In The Water is the chilling first book in A Jack and Stacey Green suspense series. If you like spine-tingling espionage, complex characters, and surprise twists and turns, then you'll love Jon Hill's action-packed tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Secrets in Depth *




  








Aboard the USS Kingfish in the Sea of Japan, a secret mission unexpectedly becomes life threatening. After the dyed-in-the-wool Naval Commander, Joe Camissa, begrudgingly accepts a short-fused mission, he finds himself dangling 20 feet above the deck of a North Korean military vessel—while inside a half-ton atmospheric diving suit (ADS).

Following the mission, Camissa and his crew are left with several unanswered questions. Amidst the struggles of a severe brain injury and a disintegrating marriage, a series of strange events unfold as the unwilling hero walks down the slippery slope of espionage and betrayal.

Rich with detailed, accurate, and technical information, this gripping military “fact-ional” thriller shows the depths of darkness acquired after three decades of service. Commander Camissa, who was once a young, idealistic sailor, must do whatever it takes to seek justice and protect his country.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Danger Level 4: A Kori Briggs Adventure (The Kori Briggs Series of Thriller Spy Novels) *




  








Beauty. Thrills. Danger. It must be Kori Briggs!

In this third book of the A.P. Rawls series of Kori Briggs suspense spy thrillers, Kori has landed in the middle of a South American revolution. Super-secret spy organization Rampart has intelligence that a dictator with weapons of mass destruction is about to be overthrown. But who are the revolutionaries, and are they any less dangerous? The stability of the Western Hemisphere is at stake. Follow Kori through the jungles, hills, and perilous streets of a nation on the brink of war with itself!

There is action, there is romance, there is adventure. And behind it all, there is the incomparable spirit of Kori Briggs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Contract Snatch (Sei Thriller Book 1)*




  








*Two years ago, Sei buried her daughter. Two days ago, she found out she was alive.*

After her daughter’s death, ex-assassin Sei fled to the Ardennes forests of Belgium to try to find peace. But a mysterious source contacts her, promising to return her daughter. Simply take on one last job: break a notorious assassin out of jail.

Diyarbakir Prison is the most dangerous place in Turkey. If torture doesn’t kill a prisoner, the guards will. Breaking out is impossible. Breaking in is insane. But if Sei ever wants to see her daughter again, she’ll have no choice but to agree to the plan.

Contract Snatch is an action-packed, page-turning thriller with one hell of a twist. They messed with the wrong mother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/13/22.

Currently Free.


*Weapons Free (Battlegroup Z Book 1)*




  








Thirty-five years of peace. One vicious attack destroys it all.

Reservist Lieutenant Justin Spencer loves every minute of flying fighters through space during his annual two-week tour with the Coalition Defense Force. The job back home isn’t nearly as thrilling as blowing up asteroids with the squadron under his command, but it keeps him close to his wife and daughter. After all, joining the CDF was only for the free education. Justin never expected a battle, much less a war.

With one shot across his cockpit, peacetime fades into memory.

An unexpected enemy emerges with overwhelming force designed to obliterate the Terran Coalition. The League of Sol has a different name, but it’s the same communist regime that chased away much of Earth’s population hundreds of years ago.

Illusions of returning home are shattered in a single instant. Simulated battles become all too real, and it’s full-on engagement or permanent elimination. Death and destruction erupt across the Terran Coalition and leave Justin in a protracted war with only one truth remaining.

The battlefield will leave no one unscathed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE RUINS OF ACHERON: A SCI FI ADVENTURE *




  








Indiana Jones meets Dune in this thrilling science fiction adventure.

Centuries after humanity had to abandon earth, the stars have become mankind's new home. Spreading through the known universe the centralized autocratic Hegemony and the independent Oligarchs fight for the natural resources of the few habitable planets.
When a probe finds alien ruins on the planet of Acheron the boring academic discipline of Xeno Archeology might suddenly become a matter of survival for all of humanity. Professor Julius Aurelius Hattinger is sent by his master to investigate the ruins and answer the most pressing question humanity has. Why are all other civilizations they find dead?

A science-fiction adventure for the fans of space opera, archeology adventures, and thrilling mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Inner Circle (Comet Clement series, #1) *




  








1908... Siberia... A tiny comet rips through Earth's atmosphere and explodes above the Tunguska region of Siberia, instantly engulfing thousands of square acres of the mostly desolate region. The explosion is heard for hundreds of miles, the light of the comet seen halfway across the globe. Had the comet hit a few hours earlier in a more populated area, millions would have been killed...

A century later, another comet - this one hundreds of times bigger and more powerful - encounters a black hole in deep space and is pushed onto a new, deadly course leading straight to Earth...

A small group of humans - including the President of the United States, a former astronaut and a middle school science teacher - discovers the existence of this potentially deadly comet and keep its existence hidden from the rest of the world. Although the group - which calls itself the Inner Circle - has twelve years to deal with the problem, they will need every second of that time. Not only must they figure out a way to avert this crisis, they must also start to make plans in case they can't avoid a catastrophe that could annihilate humankind...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Infinity: A Bridger's Origin (Bridgers Series) *




  








*Infinite worlds. Extreme danger. One fearless woman.*

Passerina Fowler just wants to be a professional fighter. She has struggled for years to make a name for herself. But then her life abruptly changes when she's discovered by a recruiter from SafeTrek Bridging, a company that transports clients to alternate versions of Earth.

With nothing to lose, Passerina accepts a job as a bridger, an elite fighter who protects clients on excursions to alternate worlds. However, on her first day she witnesses a horrifying event and realizes bridging can be downright deadly.

In spite of the risks, she is determined to complete her training program. But she soon realizes the training is more focused on her fears than her strength and endurance. And for good reason—there is much to be feared when bridging to alternate worlds naked and unarmed. Passerina must steadily transform herself into a bridger, with a new name: Infinity.

Infinity grows impatient for the excitement and danger of her first bridging excursion. But when it finally comes, she finds herself in a world of vicious predators, and the danger becomes all too real.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*League of Vampires Box Set: Books 1- 3 (League of Vampires Box Sets)*




  








Three complete books filled with witches, vampires, fae, shades, and sexy characters in swoonworthy romances and nail-biting action.

Redemption

A vampire slayer by necessity.
Anissa Garnet is a vampire. She’s also a slayer. Anissa is no stranger to taking out the enemies of her clan leader. Her assignment is simple. Jonah Bourke is not to attend the League of Vampires. Ever. It should have been an easy kill. It should have been one and done. It would have been, if Jonah Bourke hadn’t saved her life.
An assignment like no other.
Vampire clan leader Jonah Bourke is that one. He didn’t plan to be a hero. He didn’t want to save the life of the slayer that was sent to kill him. Maybe he wouldn’t have, if he’d known.
Too late now.
Anissa just compounded his problems. Not that he didn’t have plenty: A rebellious twin who wants to claim leadership of their clan and a litany of supernaturals that want him dead.
So what’s a vampire to do when he saves the life of the vampire girl sent to kill him?

Sanctuary

A half-blood by birth.
Anissa Garnet is half-fae, half-vampire. And she’s not the daughter of just any fae, she’s the daughter of Gregor, the leader of the fae. Except now she’s made the mistake of walking away from her fae kind.
As if that wasn’t bad enough, she left her mother’s kind—vampires—behind.
Now this half-breed has gone rogue, but she hasn’t done it alone.

Vampire clan leader no more.
Jonah Bourke not only stepped down from being a clan leader, he also left behind his entire clan, the one he was destined to rule. All to merge his fate with Anissa, the slayer that had been sent to kill him.

New Alliances, old foes.
The Sanctum provides more than sanctuary. It provides answers, which sometimes leads to more questions, and then even more threats.

Absolution

Ancient enemies, newfound coalitions.
Anissa’s not about to take Jonah’s decision to face his enemies alone. This former slayer isn’t your average sit on the sidelines kind of girl.

New heroes, not so new archenemies.
Fane wants forgiveness and allegiance, but not at the cost of the ones he loves most. Certainly, not at the expense of a new soul that is joining his cadre.

Needs rarely line up with wants.
Philippa’s feelings for Vance won’t be the end of her, but will they be the end of a loved one?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Getaway Death (Lily Rock Mystery Book 1) *




  








Olivia Greer's trip to the small town of Lily Rock has not been the relaxing getaway she hoped for.

She was run off the road by a tailgater.
Rescued by a handsome stranger.
A friend was found dead.
Oh, and now Olivia is the prime suspect in the murder.
She really should have stayed home.

Stranded in town as the investigation continues, Olivia must come to her own defense and uncover the secrets lurking beneath Lily Rock’s surface. In this seemingly sweet burg full of quirky characters, it’s easy to get swept up in its charm. But who can she truly trust in this town full of strangers? And who seeks to bury her beneath Lily Rock?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cliff Diver (Detective Emilia Cruz Book 1) *




  








Acapulco’s first female police detective dives into an ocean of secrets, lies, and murder when she investigates her own lieutenant’s death.

In this explosive start to the award-winning Detective Emilia Cruz mystery series set in Acapulco, Emilia beat the odds to become the resort city's first female police detective. But she lives in a pressure cooker of danger and paranoia where trust is in short supply.

Her fellow detectives are scheming to push her out. Her lieutenant is a shady character playing both sides of the law. The police department is riddled with corruption and drug cartel influence.

When her lieutenant is murdered, Emilia is assigned to lead the investigation. Soon the man’s sordid sex life, money laundering, and involvement in a kidnapping double-cross combine to create an ugly mess no one wants exposed. The high profile murder case could wreck Emilia’s career.

When Emilia's worst enemy in the police department emerges as the prime suspect, keeping her job might be the least of her worries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*MURDER ON SEA a gripping cozy crime mystery full of twists (Rina Martin Murder Mystery Book 1) *




  






Originally published as A Reason to Kill.

Meet Rina Martin, a retired actress with a taste for tea, gardening and crime solving.

She played a TV sleuth for years, but now she has to do it for real.

She retires to the sleepy town of Frantham-on-Sea. Here on the Dorset coast, she runs her own immaculate guest house and life is blissfully quiet.

Until . . .

A few doors down, harmless old Mrs Freer is bludgeoned to death, and Rina can’t help but be drawn into the mystery.

Mrs Freer’s home was ransacked, but this was no ordinary burglary.

Who knew the old lady kept a gun stashed under her pillow?
And who wanted it badly enough to kill?

Detective Sebastian McGregor is called in to solve this baffling case.

But with her neighbours’ safety at stake, Rina knows she needs to give him a helping hand.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*SPIDER HUNTING (A Conspiracy of Betrayal Book 2) *




  








*Success has it's price*

A murder of a high-profile law partner on a Manhattan street begins a dark journey for Asia Blythe, the associate who is offered his position. But this golden opportunity that brings with it power, prestige, and unlimited financial rewards demands adherence to a code. A code of allegiance to the firm, with no exceptions. 

This white-knuckle thriller is action packed with twists and turns. A suspenseful read that keeps you on the edge of your seat. It may be read as a standalone or part of the series, A Conspiracy of Betrayal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/13/22.

Currently Free.

*I ALWAYS WANTED TO BE A SPY (MAGGIE SLOAN THRILLER SERIES Book 1) *




  








Only a librarian with the soul of a spy could read the clues to stop a killer

A heart-wrenching murder changes her life forever, and Maggie transforms from prey to predator. Will the librarian with the soul of a spy and the unusual support team stop the desperate kingpin or will she become the latest victim? It all comes down to kill or be killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/14/22.

Currently Free.

*Forsaken Freighters (Unspoken Empire Book 1) *




  








Hiding from the past is only temporary.

Sparker, a fallen from grace ex-Squadron leader, finds his failing freighter business disrupted by the arrival of Mirra, a former refugee from the Outer Terra.

Sparker is forced to come out of hiding and help Mirra find her family, lost in one of many vanishing freighters across the Commonwealth Empire.

Their search leads Sparker to discover more than he could have imagined about the Commonwealth Empire he used to defend.

Much more.

Can Sparker work with Mirra to uncover the secrets of the lost freighters?
Get your copy today and be ready for an action-packed and suspenseful Space Opera thrill ride as Forsaken Freighters is the opening salvo in the Unspoken Empire series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Magic Inc.: An Oriceran Urban Cozy (The Evermores Chronicles Book 1)*




  








Say the right words in just the right way, and step through a mirror into Mana Valley. A pocket dimension hidden on Oriceran.

Are you in need of high tech wands, Shifter apps, services for the dark internet or other magical technology? Well, take a chance and enter. All that and more can be found here.

Could there be a competitor on the horizon?

Fran Jackson is a clever witch with big dreams of being a magi-tech entrepreneur and the know how to make things happen. But a dark past buried in her family’s legacy may get in the way.

Magical monsters have begun crossing through the mirrors and attacking Fran’s employees.

Something dark is stirring under Mana Valley and what it wants could transform the world in terrible ways.

Will Fran and the old lineage of Evermores be able to put a stop to it before it’s too late for both worlds?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Prepper’s Long Term Survival Bible | 11 Books in 1: A Guide to Thriving Self-Sufficiently During Disaster Scenarios. Home-Defense, Pantry, Stockpiling, ... Mindset, and More (The SHTF Series) *




  








PREPARE FOR THE WORST — If you constantly fear what lies ahead, then let this 11-in-1 Long-Term Survival Bible for Modern Preppers help you!

Should disaster strike, are you and your family ready for it?

Your worries are valid.

From a global pandemic to ego-fueled wars, the constant barrage of bad news has made you wonder (more times than you care to admit) what lies ahead should natural or man-made catastrophes ensue.

That’s why you need to prepare yourself for the worst to ensure safety for you and your loved ones! But where do you even start?

“THE PREPPER’S LONG TERM SURVIVAL BIBLE 11 Books in 1: A Guide to Thriving Self-Sufficiently During Disaster Scenarios. Home-Defence, Pantry, Stockpiling, Off-Grid Bunker, Survival Mindset and More” by Jim Grylls is your one-stop shop to surviving the next earthquake, plague, or even World War!

Throughout his career as a renowned survivalist, Grylls has seen, done, and overcome it all! Using the insights, tips, and tools that he’s learned from his line of business, he strategically lays out everything you need to know on how to play the long game and survive any calamity!

Here are the survival masterpieces you’ll get from THE PREPPER’S LONG TERM SURVIVAL BIBLE 11 Books in 1:
● The Prepper’s Long Term Survival Guide: When and Why Prepping. 14+1 Catastrophes that Can Happen Tomorrow as a Déjà Vu, and How to Prepare Yourself for the Worse Scenarios
●The Prepper’s Long Term Pantry in 72 Hours: How to Acquiring Foods on a Budget, Canning, Preserving and Stockpiling for Long Term Survival
● The Prepper’s Doomsday Cookbook: How to Plan and Cook Nutritional Emergency Meal on a Budget + 15 Long-Term Foods You Always Need
● The Prepper’s Disaster-Ready Home: How to Convert Your Home into a Fortress and Build Your Own Off-Grid Bunker + Home-defense tips and tricks
● The Prepper’s Long Term Natural Medicine: Life-Saving Remedies, Herbs, Essential Oil, and Hygiene Tricks for When There is NO Doctor
● The Prepper’s Thriving Mindset: How to Think and Act after the Society Collapse + 3 Tips to Entertain Your Family
● The Prepper’s Military Protocol: Hidden Secrets Used by Forced Army to Survive during the Most Horrific Scenarios and how to Easily Apply Them Now
● The Prepper’s Wilderness Survival Tips and Tricks Handbook: 15 Items You Need, and You Can Afford (for NOW), Mistakes to Avoid while Prepping, the Family Escape Plan from City, and much More
● The Prepper’s Long Term Knowledge: Prepper Basic and Advanced Knots, Start Fires, Edible Wild Plants and Procure Guide
● BONUS 1: Off Grid Solar Panel & 12 Volt Power for Preppers: A Technical Guide to Design, Install and Maintain Self-Sufficient Solar Panels
● BONUS 2: U.S. Army Survival Guide Handbook: The Prepper’s Survival Army Guide to Wilderness Thriving
● You will also find another gift inside. This is a surprise!
» And…. personalized, professional formatting that will follow you throughout this survival journey

Keep in mind that even if you get stuck, you can always send us an email (provide inside each book of the series), we are always happy to help you with any questions you might have!

There’s no time to waste!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bewitched and Bespelled (What the Cat Dragged In Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








All Jen wanted was a tattoo apprenticeship.

The only artist willing to take her on, Lilith Sharpe, owns Graphomancy, a tattoo parlor in the worst neighborhood of Conflict, Oregon. And there are drawbacks. A contract signed in blood (what?) states Jen will work for free (come again?). On the positive, Lilith offers the apartment upstairs gratis. Of course, the building is haunted (oh, come on!), and she’ll have to share it with a creepy hairless cat.

While judging a photo contest, Lilith chooses an entry with horror hidden in plain sight—half-buried human remains. Jen quickly learns that Lilith’s first passion is not tattooing but solving murders. More terrifying, Graphomancy is more than just a cool shop name. It is what the shop offers—black magic.

Bones in the photo lead to a mother missing for two years. The picture was submitted to the contest by her daughter, who received the image as a text. But why would anyone want a dedicated community booster and volunteer dead? Was it a stranger, a member of the victim’s extended and blended family, or worse, a serial killer with a history of dumping his bodies in the area? As Lilith employs her dark art to pick up the trail, Jen fears that the investigation will prove lethal to them both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Southern Bound - A Paranormal-Mystery (Max Porter Mysteries Book 1) *




  








"Southern Bound gets it right! A great blend of ghosts and gumshoes. If you like haunting mysteries you'll love Southern Bound!" - Edgar-nominated author, Joel Goldman

When Max Porter discovers his office is haunted by the ghost of a 1940s detective, he does the only sensible thing ... he starts a detective agency!

Thrust neck-deep into a world of old mysteries and dangerous enemies, he will face ghosts, witches, and curses. He will discover a world in which survival might be the easiest challenge. And he will do anything necessary to keep his wife and his life from falling away.

Real history meets the paranormal in this thrilling, suspenseful series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Bluebelle Manor: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







For Harriet Green, music is as vital to life as breathing. Waitress by day to help pay the bills, she sings every night in the New Orleans French Quarter. Approached by a stranger, Harriet learns of her estranged father’s death and the fortune she is set to inherit with enough money to pursue her music career full time. But not long after her first night in Bluebelle Manor, Harriet finds herself wandering the halls past midnight, playing mysterious melodies on the grand piano. Something is calling to her, and the secrets they whisper in her ear are frightening and dangerous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Postman Always Dies Twice (Movie Club Mysteries, Book 2): An Irish Cozy Mystery *




  








Breathing hard, I gave a yelp and let the now-empty canister drop to the ground.
“That wasn’t pepper spray.” I stared into the sparkly, green face of the corpse I’d discovered mere hours before. “And you’re not dead.”

When former San Francisco cop Maggie Doyle extends her stay in Ireland, dealing with more murder and mayhem isn’t on her to-do list. Too bad because the instant Maggie and her UFO-enthusiast friend Lenny discover the dead body of Whisper Island’s postman, Maggie’s plans to chill for the next two months are put on ice.

Then Police Sergeant Reynolds, Maggie’s handsome neighbor, arrests Lenny’s brother for the murder, and her friend begs her to find the real killer. Meanwhile, Maggie is hired to investigate ghostly goings on at the Whisper Island Hotel. Can she solve two crimes before St. Patrick’s Day? Or will the island’s annual celebrations end in a glittery flame of green, white, and orange?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Ghost of a Chance (A Viola Valentine Mystery Book 1) *




  








They say there are blessings from disasters. One is starting over.

The hurricane gave Viola Valentine the chance she needed to leave her dead-end job and loveless marriage. But the storm also blew open a psychic door, one that Viola had worked hard to keep close.

Her first day in her new job as travel writer and ghosts who have died by water are demanding attention, asking her to solve their mysteries.

On top of it all, her goofy ex-husband isn’t about to let her go.

Can she insist on a clean slate while juggling communicating with those on the Other Side? And will her new talent allow her to reach her daughter who died of leukemia years before?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Die in the Wool: A Knitty Kitty Cozy Mystery *




  








A sudden death has Tash Mallory all stitched up!

Tash Mallory's future is in the balance when her employer "Auntie Fran" (no relation) fires her from the knitting shop job she's held for twenty years. Even worse, when Tash returns to confront her, she finds Fran's dead body in the back room.

Luckily, the doctor soon concludes the death is from natural causes. A decision cast into doubt when Tash finds out she's inherited Fran's store and home.

With an aggrieved nephew determined to fight the will in court and Fran's despondent fiancé pointing the finger of blame, Tash battles to clear her name. The police mightn't believe the death was murder, but the good folks of Patiti are quicker to rush to judgement.

If Tash can't manoeuvre through the undercurrent of small town politics, winning the inheritance will be a Pyrrhic victory. Worse, the doctor's assessment might be wrong, leaving a killer on the loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flawless (Selena Bailey Book 5) *




  








A young woman clinging on to life. A desperate family fighting for answers. Will Selena be able to discover the truth in time to save her?

Selena Bailey returns with her Private Investigator license in one hand and the first official case for Bailey Investigations in the other.

When the sister of a young woman, fighting for her life in the Intensive Care Unit, pleads with Selena to explore her sister, Stephanie’s, last days before she slipped into a coma, Selena must go undercover in the billion-dollar weight loss industry to discover the truth.

The deeper Selena delves into Stephanie’s world, the more she fears for Stephanie’s life and so many others.

As Selena unravels the truth behind an experimental weight loss regimen, she finds it’s not only weight the good doctor’s patients are losing. Selena now must rush against the clock to save not only Stephanie’s life, but her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Yorkshire Dipper: A gripping psychological thriller with a killer twist (The Dark Water Series Book 1)*




  








*"Maria Frankland has an uncanny knack for misdirection. You think you know the culprit, only for that twist..."

Can Lauren get to the truth without risking her own ‘accident?’*

Lauren’s world revolves around her family, her wedding plans, and her blossoming career as a journalist.

One story is of particular interest to her. The death toll in the River Alder has entered double figures and is steadily rising. The coincidences amongst the women falling to their deaths are too blatant to disregard.

However, they are being disregarded. And her sergeant fiancé, Mark, is part of the investigative team. He is torn between Lauren’s crusade and keeping himself out of the firing line with his superiors.

Until something happens which makes him wish he’d listened to Lauren sooner…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/14/22.

Currently Free.

*SERIAL: 'Patricia Cornwell fans will love Reilly Steel' (CSI Reilly Steel Book 1) *




  








'Like Scarpetta? You'll LOVE Steel.' IRISH INDEPENDENT.

The first novel in the addictive USA Today million-selling forensic police procedural series.

Forensic investigator Reilly Steel, Quantico-trained and California-born and bred, imagined Dublin to be a far cry from bustling San Francisco, a sleepy backwater where she can lay past ghosts to rest and start anew.
But a serial killer soon puts paid to that idea.

A young man and woman are found dead in a hotel room, the evidence initially suggesting a suicide pact.
But as Reilly and the investigative team dig deeper and more bodies are discovered, they soon realize that each crime has an intriguingly unique element in common.

And that a cunning mind is at work, one who seeks to upset society's norms in the most twisted way...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/15/22.

Currently Free.

*The Pattern Ship (The Pattern Universe Book 1) *




  








In the year 2020, a landslide off the English coast uncovers an alien Escape Pod that had crashed into a prehistoric swamp. The dormant AI awakens to a very different world it entered millennia previously. Now, it must utilize stored ancient patterning technology to reconstitute its Master. However, this proves no easy mission as it scours this strange new world for essential materials to rebuild its ship.

As a homeless man, Zeke has worked hard to claim a back-alley as his own territory where a restaurant’s staff leave him food scraps. As if things aren’t bad enough Zeke’s escaped a Dark Government agency. He has a partial metal skull, forged from a meteorite and hammered into shape by a Middle-Eastern blacksmith. The strange alloy has irreversibly bonded with his brain and is leaking into his DNA, changing it. Now the DARPA scientists want him back.

When the newly-revived Master discovers that the only source of an essential component for its ship is the foreign material in Zeke’s head, the alien faces a difficult moral dilemma. The Master comes from a species that reveres all biological life wherever it is found, and Zeke will die if the metal cap is removed. It’s left to the AI to find another way?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Voodoo Planet (Solar Queen) *




  








A gripping story of otherworldly mystery and magic from an acclaimed Grand Master of Fantasy.

When Captain Jellico and the crew of the interstellar tramp freighter Solar Queen are invited to visit the planet Khatka by Chief Ranger Asaki, they anticipate a brief respite from the boredom of their mail route. But there is more danger on the verdant jungle world than they know.

Founded as a refuge by Earth Africans, Khatka is a global safari where hunters pay big money to pursue the biggest game. But lately Asaki’s battle against ruthless poachers has been undermined by a vicious witch doctor, Lumbrilo, who takes a mortal dislike to the captain and his men.

And when their craft crashes while over wild country, Jellico, Asaki and their friends soon find themselves not only hunted by Khatka’s lethal fauna, but by Lumbrilo, who sees his chance to get rid of his enemies once and for all . . .

Voodoo Planet is the third book in the Solar Queen Series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pestilence in Pumpkin Spice (Soccer Moms of the Apocalypse Book 1)*




  








Coffee shop owner Penny Hudson thought the worse thing in her life was her daughter hitting puberty and becoming impossible.

Or she did until the day all of her customers came down sick with rare and unusual diseases. Her business teeters on the edge of failure until developer Seth Rimmon makes her an overly generous offer to become her partner.

Except Rimmon isn’t human and he doesn’t just want Penny’s café. He wants Penny and her soccer mom friends to destroy the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Demon House: The Haunting of Demler Mansion (Penny Wright Book 3) *




  








*Penny Wright faces the ghost of a serial killer in this unputdownable paranormal mystery.*


Some fates are worse than death.

Demler Mansion has seen its share of darkness. In 1995, serial killer Edmund Demler set a fire there, ending his own life. A quarter century later, urban explorers break into the old ruin. They find a once-grand house now falling into decay—blackened walls, broken furniture, echoes that sound like voices. Then, something far more terrifying finds them.

After this latest tragedy, medium Penny Wright arrives to investigate. She’s now part of a team of para-sensitives—sent by the mysterious Mercury Group—charged with ridding Demler Mansion of its haunting. From her first moments inside the house, Penny suspects that the spirit of Edmund Demler has never left.

But there’s an even darker secret behind the murders that no one suspects. Penny finds herself in another killer’s sights. To survive, she’ll have to confront the most shocking truth of all: what really happened at Demler Mansion.

Note to readers: This suspenseful paranormal thriller can be enjoyed as a standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Missing in Miami: A Nikki Garcia Mystery *




  








A great summer beach read!

A woman is dead, a teenager is missing, and the partners of a vacation stem cell travel agency in Miami are suspects.

One partner is the father of the missing girl and the other one is the husband of the murdered woman. The widower is unreachable, having taken clients on a stem cell therapy trip to the Caribbean.

Nikki Garcia investigates the girl’s disappearance and, in the midst of conflicting testimony from witnesses, it’s impossible to distinguish victims from perpetrators. Following a trail of evidence, Nikki and Eduardo, her husband, assume undercover identities and fly to Havana, Cuba, only to find a world of deceit, betrayal, and espionage.

When Eduardo locates the widower, he attempts to gather sensitive information on the missing teenager and reveals more information than he should.

Nikki’s colleagues in her Miami private investigator office fear the worst when communication with her becomes impossible.

Will they manage to escape the fate they both fear? And what about the missing teenager – will she be found before it’s too late?

If you love women sleuths, crime fiction, and the mystery and suspense novels of John Grisham, Kristi Belcamino, and Isabella Maldonado, you will also love Silver Falchion Award-Winning Author Kathryn Lane's Nikki Garcia Mystery Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Unbound: an Ellison Frost Mystery (Ellison Frost - Bound Book 1) *




  








When a high profile socialite is found dead, posed in an extremely provocative position, Lieutenant Ellison Frost must set aside her personal connection in pursuit of the truth. As the case pushes into the reaches of the victim's sexually deviant lifestyle, Frost must battle exposing her own private life and the duality it has become.

Can she solve the case without exposing her twisted desires and risking her career? Does she continue to hide the shackles that restrain her or simply throw them to the light and forever be Unbound?

This book contains graphic sexual content and is not intended for anyone present at the author's birth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lola Is Missing: A totally gripping crime thriller (Detective Rachel Prince Book Book 1) *




  








‘I was hooked from page one and couldn’t put it down until I’d reached the end. The twists and turns just keep coming… will have you gasping in surprise.’ Goodreads Reviewer, 5 stars

The little girl stirred and opened her eyes. A light from the landing played a shadow across her toy cupboard. It was then she realised… There was someone else in the room.

Michelle Harper’s world is shattered when six-year-old Lola Jade is stolen from the safety of her own bedroom. She says her ex-husband has taken their daughter. Lola’s father denies it was him.

Family, friends and neighbours all say they didn’t see a thing. But someone must know where the little girl is. Who is lying? And who is telling the truth?

Detective Rachel Prince knows the longer a child is missing, the less likely they are to be found alive.

Can Rachel find Lola Jade, before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lost Fleet (Shark Key Adventures Book 3) *




  








A shocking secret lies at the bottom of the Caribbean Sea.

When her journalism mentor is killed in a horrific plane crash, Kate Kingsbury travels to New York to lay him to rest. There, she discovers his quest to prove a Chinese fleet arrived in the Caribbean nearly a hundred years before the Europeans. As she follows his leads, she meets the charming Brian Yim, whose uncle — a powerful Chinese oil magnate — is searching for the fleet, too.

Is Brian seeking truth, or is he a mole for his uncle? And will Kate live long enough to find out?

Fans of Travis McGee or Sam & Remi Fargo will love Kate Kingsbury and the crew at Shark Key Campground and Marina.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Churchill's Assassin: The Lochran Trilogy Part 1 *




  








New Year’s Eve 1964. A young Irishman, Lochran Ryan, is being transported by Special Branch to a secret rendezvous with Sir Winston Churchill. When he arrives, a sniper tries to kill the statesman. But why kill a man who the world knows is dying? This is the first of many questions that Lochran must find the answers to, as he tries to avert a war between England and the Irish Republic. His quest for the truth takes him to New York, London and Moscow, where he encounters the most ruthless of criminal gangs, and Delafury – a one-man execution squad – who warns Lochran that a new force is rising that will change the world.

Churchill’s Assassin is the first in The Lochran Trilogy, followed by The Last Rogue and The Alpha Wolves, an epic tale in which the world's most notorious criminal masterminds gather to strike at the one man who may discover their secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bear Trap (A Jon Smith Novel Book 1)*




  








Ruthless Russian Spetsnaz soldiers are marauding the Alaskan wilderness killing everyone who has the misfortune to stumble across their path!

"A fast-paced, action-packed military thriller that will have readers on the edge of their seats. Bear Trap takes America’s best out of retirement to retrieve a Soviet-era defector from a group of Russian Spetsnaz kidnappers ready to kill without hesitation. An exhilarating mission written with the precision and attention to detail of someone who has clearly been on the battlefield, this book is easily capable of becoming an award-winning movie." - Kristi Elizabeth, San Francisco Book Review

“Bear Trap's title perhaps holds a portent of its strengths, because it certainly traps its readers with a thoroughly engrossing read that is impossible to put down—or predict.” - Diane Donovan, Midwest Book Review

Fortunately, CIA Paramilitary Operations Officer and retired Navy SEAL, Jon Smith, has just arrived in Homer, Alaska for a well-deserved vacation.

The Russians have invaded America to bring a defector, former KGB Colonel Oleg Karpinsky, back to the Motherland. Days after the Berlin Wall came down Karpinsky defected. Thirty years later, Dr. Karpinsky is a respected CIA scientist conducting research in the paranormal sciences. He uses a method like ESP called Remote Viewing to gather intelligence on America’s enemies and allies. He is enjoying his annual winter vacation in an isolated cabin in the frozen Alaskan wilderness with his personal security detail (PSD) when the NSA intercepts a message from the Kremlin ordering his covert extraction. Attempts to warn them via their satellite phone go unanswered. The President orders the Pentagon to retrieve them before the Russians can attack. There’s only one problem.

Alaska is experiencing severe icing weather that has grounded all military air assets within range of the cabin except for a lone Coast Guard Jayhawk helicopter on the ramp at Homer Airport. The Pentagon scrambles to assemble an ad hoc rescue team for a possible suicide mission facing a highly trained team of Spetsnaz operators.

Can Jon Smith and his ragtag group of Red Shirts save Karpinsky before time runs out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Patriot Cipher *




  








A ciphered threat is received by the FBI and they call on their most brilliant cryptanalyst to solve it. Ben Asher is quick, smart, and uncompromising in his stance on justice. He also believes himself unbeatable in the game of intelligence against the nation’s enemies, so he is completely unprepared for what the new threat means. Upon solving the first cipher, he brushes it off as just another routine day in the office until the ciphers keep coming. The threat spreads rapidly and soon a team of experts from multiple fields are assembled to tackle the increasingly complex attack on the nation’s security. As more threats arrive, those responsible and their motive, remain in the shadows. Operating like ghosts, the only clues left behind are the cryptic ciphers themselves.

With the burden of solving the puzzles entirely on his shoulders, Ben is pushed beyond exhaustion and reasoning. The team begins to question their own definition of law and order as the line between terror and patriotism begins to blur. Struggling against his intellectual equal with the clock winding down on a nationwide attack, Ben has to ask himself—what side of history does he want to be on?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Shoot to Kill: From 2 Para to the SAS*




  








In Shoot to Kill Michael Asher reveals his own military background: how he joined the elite 2nd Battalion, the Parachute Regiment and later, the SAS.

Told he would fail the arduous training regime, he proved them all wrong and earned his 'wings' and red beret. Asher served in Northern Ireland with the Paras at the height of the IRA campaigns of the 1970s. He witnessed the impact of using highly-motivated assault troops in 'peacekeeping operations'. His depiction of the strengths and weaknesses of the British Army's elite airborne forces comes from his personal experience of everyday life for ordinary soldiers.

From the Paras to the SAS and then service with the Special Patrol Group in Northern Ireland, Asher's military odyssey eventually led him to leave the forces for a new life in the Sudanese desert. This is a unique military memoir of a precocious and perceptive young man who joined the toughest army regiment in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/16/22.

Currently Free.

*Spring Unbound (Martian Spring Book 1) *




  








For Spring Graviston, Earth was more heartache than happiness, but how could Mars be any better?

She has no choice. With no family on Earth and her few friends scattered with the wind, she has one viable option forward, and that ticket leads to Mars.

But why does the colony at Way PointStation want her? Is it her destiny to help Earth take root on Mars, or is something pulling her farther?

To find out, she must take her first bold step on the rocky, red planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sentinels *




  








Set in the near future, this dystopian novel explores the world after invasion by an alien race.

Chris Chisholm and his family survive the initial attack and their own resourcefulness sees them beat the odds and thrive in a world that has been turned upside down. They face daily challenges that test their will and strength, but ultimately they forge friendships and their small community grows and they become the new face of humanity.

A story of evil. A story of survival, love and friendship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wood Cow Chronicles (The Complete Series) *




  








A heroine who never intended to lead a revolution...

A band of offbeat rebels determined to turn age-old tyranny on its head…

The High One at Maev Astuté and his ancient slaving system. Overpowering. Impenetrable. Final…

Normally, this would be a battle to the last beast standing, but not this time. This is a story of eccentric, unexpected rebels who surprise by being wholly different from anything their enemies expect. In this epic saga, victory will go not to the strongest power, but to the first to think differently.

If the High One’s brutal system is to be destroyed, the rebels will need to penetrate impregnable illusions, out-plot the world’s greatest plotters, survive vicious attacks, and confront their own deepest fears. But in the end, the greatest danger to their success will be the alluring power of illusion and unthinking belief to control.

Kings and dragons, warriors and scholars, would-be prophets and rebels, all discover that the question—What is real, and what is not?—is the ultimate question.

This bundled set includes the four full-length novels of the Wood Cow Chronicles fantasy series: Helga: Out of Hedgelands (Book One), The Overending (Book Two), Silversion (Book Three), and Willowers (Book Four).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Maya (Jim Snow Mystery Book 1)*




  








This series picks up where the Las Vegas Mystery series left off. Only the situation has changed.

Jim Snow is on his own, running the James & James Detective Agency after Alice James moved back to Detroit to accept a permanent job. Feeling somewhat lost, vulnerable, and alone, he’s sitting at his desk playing solitaire when in walks a vivacious new client, Maya Sweet.

She’s cool and collected in spite of the violent demise of her boyfriend, with her estranged husband presented as the main suspect. But what is Maya Sweet’s role in this case? Is she an innocent bystander, or a suspect? And what does she want with Jim Snow?

That’s something Snow will try to figure out as he fumbles his way through this investigation with the aid of his friends at Metro Homicide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death in Pieces: The Yorkshire Murder Mysteries (DI Haskell & Quinn Crime Thriller Series Book 2) *




  








He sends you the clues… and leaves his victims in pieces.


When forensic psychologist Harriet Quinn receives the random pieces of a jigsaw puzzle, she knows they hold the key to identifying a sadistic killer’s next victim.
A victim who hasn’t yet been taken.

Racing to identify the intended target, she realises that she has been chosen as Puzzle Master in a deadly game concocted by a twisted serial killer.

Teaming up with DI Drew Haskell, she must put personal differences aside if she is to save a life.


The second book in the Harriet Quinn series is a page-turning, explosive crime fiction thriller that you won’t want to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*CROSSING ZERO - A Thriller *




  






She has it...They want it, and they will do anything to get it.

Crossing Zero is a compelling page-turner with ever-increasing suspense. Kelly Sanborn has something of extreme value, which competing forces will do anything to obtain. When Kelly's eleven-year-old son's life is in danger, the unimaginable happens...An unforgettable twist propels this thriller in a stunning new direction as it races toward an electrifying conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Zero Hour in Phnom Penh: A Vincent Calvino Crime Novel *




  








*2004 German Critics Award for Crime Fiction and Winner of 2007 Premier Special Director Book Award Semana Negra, Spain*

In the early 1990s, at the end of the devastating civil war UN peacekeeping forces try to keep the lid on the violence. Gunfire can still be heard nightly in Phnom Penh, where Vietnamese prostitutes try to hook UN peacekeepers from the balcony of the Lido Bar.

Calvino traces leads on a missing farang from Bangkok to war-torn Cambodia, through the Russian market, hospitals, nightclubs, news briefings, and UNTAC Headquarters. Calvino’s buddy, Colonel Pratt, knows something that Calvino does not: the missing man is connected with the jewels stolen from the Saudi royal family. Calvino quickly finds out that he is not the only one looking for the missing farang.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/16/22.

Currently Free.

*THE LAFAYETTE SQUADRON: [Translated] *


  






Americans love a good fight, and if the cause is just, all the better. When the Kaiser tried to bring authoritarian rule to the west of the Rhine, American expatriates in France stepped up to stop him. Men who knew how to fly offered their services to the young French Air Force - as did men who did not know how to fly, but insisted that they could with hilariously disastrous results. The great Ace Lufbery, along with his comrades Thaw, Hall, Rockwell, and others more or less invented the "dogfight" over the bloody fields of Verdun and Flanders, and when they were not on the attack they soothed their restlessness with drinking, fighting, shooting, and adopting a couple of pet lions to serve as their mascots. Soon these men came together in a single unit under Captain George Thenault, a french officer charged with molding what would become the legendary Lafayette Squadron. This is his personal account of their courageous work. Insanely brave, committed, and often rash, the men of the Lafayette faced off with the formidable German "Flying Circus" and showed their mettle time and again. Now they rest beneath a great monument in the still green countryside of France, the land for which they gave their lives and so inspired that great American intervention in the First World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/17/22.

Currently Free.

*Werewolf of Marines: Semper Lycanus *




  








Private First Class Aiden Kaas has enlisted in the Marines for all the wrong reasons. Now deployed to Iraq at the age of 19, he just wants to put in his time and serve out his enlistment. However, after being bitten by a seemingly rabid mujahideen, he finds himself suffering from a strange illness, one with consequences beyond his wildest imaginings. As the disease ravages his body and exposes him to dangers far darker than active combat, Aiden discovers what it means to come of age, and how he must come to grips with what it is he has become…

WARNING: This book contains scenes of extreme violence and one scene of explicit sexual content.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Thrown Away - Complete Post-Apocalyptic Series (Books 1-5) *




  








The entire "Thrown Away" series. Now in one complete edition!

A post-apocalyptic survival saga that drags the reader, kicking and screaming, on a journey through a world hundreds of years after civilization fell.

Long after the world has died, one man goes on a journey to save a single soul and ends up changing the lives of countless others. For Jack Avery, living among the ruins of the outer zone and scavenging to survive is not the worst of nightmares. Something haunts him far more than any hunter patrol. In one short moment, two years before, something happened that changed him. This story is about his journey through the apocalypse, but also through his own regrets and doubts.

Are there second chances?
Can Jack find the answer to his torment among the shattered ruins of the past?

Five Entire Novels!
Thrown Away - Book One - "In a Fallen World"
Thrown Away - Book Two - "What Lies Below"
Thrown Away - Book Three - "Another Man's Gold"
Thrown Away - Book Four - "Return"
Thrown Away - Book Five - "To Ashes"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rune Knight: An Epic Fantasy Adventure (Rune War Book 1)*




  








Power. Responsibility. Expectation. But can Darg save the country he swore to protect?

Darg has finally attained his dream. Rune Knight and protector of the realm.

But as a flash of unexplainable crimes harrow the far corners of Rhineland, the fledgling knight is sworn to an impossible task.

Doomed to failure and his honour at stake, Darg forges ahead into the jaws of destiny alone.

Introducing the debut novel that starts off the Rune War Series. M. R. Kelly brings you Rune Knight, an epic fantasy adventure. The start of a series that has more mettle than a dwarven forge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dino Crisis - Stranded Illustrated (Dino Crisis - Illustrated Book 1) *




  








A group of researchers led by Dr. Emmanuel Hernandez gains a permit to visit the quarantined Ilha da Morte to prove either the truth or the fallacy of the whispered rumors of a giant lizard that lurks within the dark, unexplored jungles.

One problem after another plagues their mission, starting with their boat sinking during the landing, followed immediately by the loss of their satellite phone and the death of a team member. The expedition, now cut off from the world, takes a more dangerous turn when hooting and roaring in the night reveals not only that the animal they seek is real, but that there's more than one.

And they come closer each night.

The creatures soon prove to be the least of the team's problems after encountering another group intent on keeping the island--and everything on it--secret from the rest of the world, even if they have to kill to accomplish it.

PUBLISHER'S NOTE: The print book (paperback/hardback) versions of this story have more illustrations than the illustrated ebook version.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Trailer Trash, With a Girl's Name*




  







When the author was born, his mother did the unthinkable. She gave him a girl’s name—Stacey. But Stacey’s name was just the first hurdle he’d face in his uphill climb from birth to manhood. He also had to deal with an entitled older brother, the hodgepodge of different men his mother was involved with, and the nomadic lifestyle he was forced to endure for five years. And to top it all off, his mother couldn’t cook a decent meal to save her life.

Trailer Trash, With a Girl’s Name is Stacey Roberts’ lighthearted, often hilarious account of growing up in an unstable household during the 1980s. Full of humor, history, and hope, it follows Stacey from the hospital room where he was born to the Winnebago that carried him across the country, filling in the gaps with a wit and humor that anyone with a dysfunctional family can appreciate. So go ahead and start reading. Once you hop aboard the Winnebago with Stacey and his quirky family, you’ll find that you’re in for the ride or your life, where what you learn along the way is not only entertaining, but also enormously enriching.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Yards and Stripes: A Funny Book About Work, Business and Gardening. A Memoir. *




  








*In this hilarious debut memoir, an Aussie expat embarks on an ambitious career, only to encounter one hysterical calamity after another…*

When aspiring novelist Michael Francis and his wife decided to leave Australia for the US, it was supposed to be a grand adventure. Michael would work as a copywriter at a trendy NYC advertising agency, while his wife would advance her legal career. Weekends would be spent drafting his novel, travelling across the country, and writing postcards home to the envy of family and friends.

That was the plan…

Fast forward a few years, and Michael’s reality is working as an office temp, while sharing an apartment with a lesbian couple in Queens.

Oh, and the wife’s taken a hike…

Undeterred, Michael takes the biggest leap of his life by moving to Greenwich, Connecticut, and launching an offshoot of Australia’s leading garden and lawn care franchise. He’s certain he can make the franchise a hit in his adopted country, and make lots of money doing it. There’s just one hitch - Michael knows absolutely NOTHING about gardening…

As he embarks on his new career path, boundless misfortunes ensue. From chopping down a much-beloved, fifteen-year-old rhododendron by mistake, to learning how to operate a chainsaw while actually on the job, disaster looms around every hedge. And the host of eccentric clients he meets are enough temptation to hightail it back to Oz.

Still hopeful to make it in the land of the Stars and Stripes, Michael refuses to give up. Will he successfully launch his franchise? But more importantly, will he finally learn to tell the difference between a weed and a wisteria…?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sounds of Murder: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (A Kara Hilder Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A Valkyrie with Haphazard Magic
A Fallen Angel Seeking Redemption
An Unlikely Crime-Solving Duo*
***Cross-over series from the A Witch in the Woods series with Shayla Loci and Alex Stone!

What happens when a Valkyrie detective joins forces with a fallen angel who works for the Paranormal Apprehension and Detention Agency? Well, when you add in a kick-butt Valkyrie grandma, a sword-wielding pixie, and a talking cat who majored in sarcasm...you get an unlikely crime-solving team who finds themselves constantly embroiled in hilarious shenanigans.

When Detective Kara Hilder turned forty, she had no idea her shocking birthday present would come from a devilishly handsome fallen angel named Zane. But when Zane sprouts wings and flies her to the supernatural town of Mystic Cove, to see a grandmother she never knew existed...and then drops the bomb Kara is actually a Valkyrie...Kara is convinced she's going crazy. Nothing a couple hormone pills can't fix though...right?

When a famous supernatural musician turns up murdered in Mystic Cove, Zane enlists Kara's help to solve the crime. But when Kara recognizes one of the suspects as Alex Stone's ex-wife, she has no choice but to call Alex and Shayla and warn them Camille has resurfaced. Between learning about her new paranormal powers, trying to discover who her father is, and interviewing vampires, witches, and myriad other supernaturals she never knew existed...Kara finds herself drawn more and more to Mystic Cove and its hidden secrets. Can Zane and Grandma Rota convince Kara she needs to stay in the supernatural world and fight crime with them? Or will Kara insist on returning to Seattle and turn her back on this amazing new world she just discovered? Find out in Book 1, Sounds of Murder, a new paranormal cozy mystery series by Jenna St. James.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shadows in the Salon (Sugar Mountain Book 3) *




  








A spooky mystery, a promising romance, and a secret society of scheming women…

The cozy town of Sugar Mountain, NC harbors a secret society of women. The society itself is not secret—it’s the devious work of the group that is mysterious.

Michelle owns the Salon, Shear Genius, on Sugar Mountain Main Street, a favorite with the tourists and locals alike. Lately she’s dealing with mysterious problems. She’s being plagued by spooky and unexplained goings-on. Is it a sign from beyond that she should rethink her life choices?

Matt Hopkins moved to Sugar Mountain after losing his business, but thanks to the lovely and talented Michelle, he is now building an amphitheater in town. It looks like things are finally going his way until Michelle is threatened by an eerie aggressor and the Mayor’s involvement spells trouble for his project. Will Matt be able to complete the Amphitheater and help Michelle, or will things with her fall apart as well?

Facing puzzling complications at every turn, The Sugar Mountain Ladies Historical Society go undercover to figure out who is threatening Michelle and the new amphitheater. If they’re not careful, the society may fall apart and Michelle and Matt might end a promising romance. Come along for the ride on this zany, enchanting, romantic cozy mystery!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Whiskey Rebellion: An Addison Holmes Mystery (Addison Holmes Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Addison Holmes is a diamond in the rough, though she’s feeling more like a big lump of coal. Teaching history in Whiskey Bayou, Georgia isn’t exactly the most exciting job. Until she finds her principal dead in the parking lot of the seedy gentleman’s club.

When Addison finds herself out of a job, she turns to her best friend, Kate, who owns the McClean Detective Agency. Addison is a natural at the job. Living in a small town has given her all the skills she needs to spy on other people and pass silent judgment. Sometimes being nosy has its advantages.

When her principal’s murder reveals more Whiskey Bayou secrets than people are comfortable with, the suspect list grows longer than Addison’s arm. Fortunately, the detective in charge seems more than capable of finding the killer and driving her crazy at the same time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stone Eater (Will Finch Mystery Thriller Series Book 2) *




  








A reporter on the rebound.
An ex-cop with nothing to lose.
A murder they can only solve together.

STONE EATER combines Michael Connelly's THE SCARECROW with the pace of THE BOURNE ULTIMATUM.

"This book just blew me away. Magnifico!" — Robert Schultz

Will Finch returns to San Francisco convinced that Gianna Whitelaw was murdered. But everyone claims that she threw herself from the Golden Gate Bridge. Who can dispute the facts? Her suicide note posted on Facebook. Her fiancé, murdered.

When her father, US Senator Franklin Whitelaw, demands that the press respect his privacy, the story is quietly shut down. Then Finch receives a mysterious text from Eve Noon. She knew Gianna. And she knows about Gianna’s intimate night with Finch. Her revelations could ruin his career. Will she destroy him, or can Finch use what Eve knows to crack open the case?

If you love a gripping thriller series that crackles with the voltage of a technothriller trilogy, then grab the second installment in this new crime trilogy. This fusion of PI mysteries, an organized crime series, and noir crime fiction will keep you reading through the night!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Black Devil's Cave *



  








A child with unique traits. A mystery older than human civilization.
… a secret worth killing for.

When undocumented children in ICE detention center become sick from food poisoning, one little boy seems immune. Only nobody knows who he is or where he came from, and the boy isn't talking. A pharmaceutical company turns the child into a lab animal to crack the puzzle of his immunity and turn it into profit. The mystery deepens when the boy reads from a book that can’t be decoded for hundreds of years. Dr. Jenny Williams and her friend, Dr. Sonia Ruiz are determined to save the boy and travel to one of the most remote parts of the world to return him to his parents. They try to stay one step ahead of the thugs sent by the pharmaceutical company that wants the child back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/17/22.

Currently Free.

*Deep Steal: Revenge goes deeper than you think (A John McCready Thriller Book 1) *




  








If you mess with his family, he’ll ensure justice is served… even if he risks paying the ultimate price.

Deep-sea salvage diver John McCready is desperate for redemption. Devastated when his brother dies as they recover lost Russian gold from the wreck of a German U-boat, he’s incensed when the company CEO blames him for the disaster. But when a colleague’s dying breath implicates the ruthless exec as the person responsible, McCready swears revenge.

Discovering not all the gold is being reported, he teams up with a smart and beautiful American engineer to craft a plan to steal it back. But with the treasure secured in a vault deep beneath the streets of London, failure could see McCready join his brother in a watery grave.

Can the driven diver survive long enough to bring a dangerous adversary to justice?

Deep Steal is the first book in the exciting John McCready Thriller series. If you like intelligent fast-paced plots, gripping characters, and unexpected twists, then you’ll love Mike Seares’s heart-pounding adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/18/22.

Currently Free.

*A Hymn Before Battle (Legacy of the Aldenata Book 1) *




  








"WITH FRIENDS LIKE THESE . . .

With the Earth in the path of the rapacious Posleen, the peaceful and friendly races of the Galactic Federation offer their resources to help the backward Terrans—for a price.

Humanity now has three worlds to defend.

As Earth's armies rush into battle and special operations units scout alien worlds, the humans begin to learn a valuable lesson: You can protect yourself from your enemies, but may the Lord save you from your allies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gust Front (Legacy of the Aldenata Book 2) *




  








"The aliens had arrived

With gifts, warnings, and an offer we
couldn't refuse....

Our choice was simple: we could be cannon fodder, or we could be ... fodder. We could send our forces to fight and die (as only humans can) against a ravening horde that was literally feeding on its interstellar conquests—or remain as we were—virtually weaponless and third in line for brunch.

We chose to fight.

Thanks to alien technology and sheer guts, the Terrans on two worlds fought the Posleen to a standstill. Thank God there was a moment to catch our breath, a moment, however brief, of peace—.

Now, for the survivors of the Barwhon and Diess Expeditionary Forces, it was a chance to get some distance from the blood and misery of battle against the Posleen centaurs. A blessed chance to forget the screams of the dying in purple swamps and massacres under searing alien suns.

For Earth it was an opportunity to flesh out their force of raw recruits with combat-seasoned veterans. Political, military and scientific blundering had left the Terran forces in shambles-and with the Posleen Invasion only months away, these shell-shocked survivors might be the only people capable of saving the Earth from devastation.

If the veterans had time to lick their wounds.

Because the Posleen don't read schedules.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Prodigy: A 13 Covens Magical World Adventure (YA) *




  






Salem, Massachusetts is having problems, and high school student Jessica Palmer’s life is about to become strange beyond belief.

Those cops frightened to death in the cemetery? Yes, they really were.

When a young, good-looking demon-hunting witch Chad Hollingsworth comes into town to help stop the problems, he has to ask Jessica’s mom and grandmother for help.

The challenge? Her mom wants nothing to do with her family legacy, and her grandmother’s reputation as a looney old witch who talks to cats …

Is it that far from the truth?

Now Jessica has to learn enough of the concealed magical world to decide if she wants to be involved.

Then again, that world may not allow her the option of choosing. Can she survive her new reality?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Invasion (Seeds of War Book 1) *




  








"Invasion!" That's what retired Marine Lieutenant General Colby Edison calls it when his farm is overrun by a horde of alien plants, leafy gremlin-like creatures that begin systematically destroying first his crops and then his home. And not just his farm, but all the surrounding farms as well. The relentless plants have apparently killed his neighbors, and clearly he and his dog Duke are next. But as a retired Marine, Colby has resources and skills not shared by other farmers on the newly terraformed agricultural world of Vasquez and soon he is bringing the fight to the invaders.

Except. . . who is really invading whom? High in orbit above Vasquez, a sentient vegetable studies the planet it had seeded and sculpted centuries before, laying it out as a world-sized garden. Now, returning to inspect the progress of its work, it finds its art has been tainted by the intrusion of crop grids, farm buildings, and people, all of which must be purged if the garden is to endure.


When two species clash, only one will survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*News and Nectarines: A Small Town Cozy Mystery (Tri-Town Murders Book 1) *




  








*She's trying to report on the facts, but someone is framing her for murder.*

A local nectarine orchard burning to the ground is front page news, and as the only reporter for the Tri-Town Times, Tilly Donner is determined to uncover the facts and find out who started the fire. That is, until she finds the main suspect with a knife in his chest, taking his dying breaths.

With the help of her two best friends and the local small town gossip vine, Tilly uncovers clues to help the police solve the case. But her plan backfires when the sheriff believes the evidence leads to Tilly being the killer.

Can Tilly discover who committed the murder and prove her innocence before her reputation and life are ruined?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The After House *




  








Looking for adventure, an erstwhile medical student joins the crew of a yacht and finds himself adrift in a sea of murder

Medical school left Leslie with a diploma, a new dress suit, and an incipient case of typhoid fever. While convalescing, he hatches a plan to postpone embarking on a career as a surgeon by launching instead on an epic voyage of adventure, mystery, and romance on the high seas.

When Leslie signs up as a steward aboard the private yacht Ella, he expects to swab decks and polish brass. Instead, he ends up trying to solve a murder case. Everyone onboard is a suspect—the volatile captain, the beguiling but aloof Miss Elsa Lee, the twitchy Mr. Turner, the second mate who disappears early in the voyage and is assumed lost at sea—and all are trapped in the middle of the ocean with the real killer.

This ebook features a new introduction by Otto Penzler and has been professionally proofread to ensure accuracy and readability on all devices.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bit Player: The Jeri Howard Mystery Series Book 10 *




  








MURDER MAKES A COMEBACK – READY FOR ITS CLOSEUP!

Was Jeri Howard’s grandmother a murder suspect?

That’s a mind-boggling prospect.

The Oakland private investigator has a chance encounter in a movie memorabilia shop, where the odd little man behind the counter drops that bombshell. Now Jeri is on a quest to find out the truth.

Back in 1941, Jerusha Layne was an actress in Hollywood. Her dreams of movie stardom never came true. Instead, she works as a bit player, an actress who speaks a few lines in the background while the big stars emote in front of the cameras. She ekes out a living and shares a tiny cottage with three other aspiring stars, talking about parts as they eat meals in the MGM commissary. The changing cast of roommates is not always a good fit, though, and this leads to friction – and grudges.

British expatriate actor Ralph Tarrant has the reputation of a ladies’ man. He puts the moves on Jerusha, but she rebuffs his unwanted advances. Then the actor is found dead, shot in his Hollywood bungalow. The cops have few suspects. But rumor and innuendo lead the police to question Jerusha and her housemates.

Jeri’s determination leads her to Los Angeles, where she reads the file on the cold case. Tarrant’s murder was never solved, she discovers when she delves into the seamy side of Golden Age Hollywood. Is the killer still out there? What really happened?

This case is personal. Oakland’s most persistent private eye is determined to learn the truth, even if it means tracking down her grandmother’s long-ago housemates and reading all those letters Jerusha wrote to her younger sister, Aunt Dulcie, who is still alive.

Murder never goes out of style. A man who collects Hitchcock movie memorabilia dies at his home. Are old movie posters so valuable that someone would kill for them?

Does this present-day crime have links to the past?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Missing Heather and Bad Weather (Fern Grove Cozy Mystery Book 8 )*




  








*A murdered businesswoman. A small town buzzing with rumors. A local florist under the cruel spotlight of the town's suspicions.*


When the opportunity to partner with a local business presents itself, Tracy is happy to grab it with both hands.

She never bargained that the owner of the business would be her nemesis from high school. She’s shocked to find that her nemesis still has the same condescending behavior and great looks!

She’s left bewildered and scared when she is identified as the prime suspect in the death of this ruthless businesswoman. Most of the small town of Fern Grove seem to agree with the initial assessment of the police. She’s greeted with cold shoulders, dirty whispers, vandalism to her property and a significant loss in earnings.

Things aren’t helped by the turmoil in her relationship with Detective Copeland. She was looking forward to getting married to him but it seems a fairytale ending with her Prince Charming will forever remain a figment of her imagination.

Will Tracy rise above the avalanche of problems that’s making her lose everything near and dear to her heart?

Will she piece together the clues that will lead her to the killer?

Or will she helplessly watch as everything she’s built crumbles to pieces?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lockstep: A Gritty, Fast-paced Action-Packed Kidnapping Crime Thriller (Cal Rogan Mysteries Book 3) *




  








A mysterious kidnapping. A political ransom.

To save a child, an ex-cop with a dark past must risk his future…

Recovering addict Cal Rogan would do anything to preserve his relationship with his daughter. So when one of her friends disappears, Cal splits his efforts between three separate cases. But after he digs deeper into a candidate’s political blackmail and an ex-cop’s missing teenager, he has a sneaking suspicion that both crimes are connected to the kidnapping…

As Cal and his partner Nick connect the dots, there’s only one problem: the evidence they find keeps evaporating. Cal’s only chance to save an innocent child may require committing an unthinkable crime…

Lockstep is a dramatic standalone book in the Cal Rogan crime thriller series. If you like heroes who struggle with their demons, gritty urban police detectives, and clues you won’t see coming, then you’ll love Robert P. French’s compelling crime novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder for Justice: A Legal Thriller*




  






It’s hard to have lost a beloved brother, but it is harder to defend someone who looks exactly like him.

Having the role of a mum since her teenage years, Lawyer Natalie Scott feels the need to defend and protect everyone trapped in a world of corruption and injustice. Even if her client, Jonathan, is a reminder of the most painful period of her life, she does anything she can to prove that he didn't murder his best friend's brother.

This case challenges the meaning of one of the highest morals, the family.

Natalie realizes that sometimes, the blood isn’t thicker than water.

Murder for Justice is Amaya's 1st novel in the Natalie Scott series of blood-pumping legal thrillers. If you are an avid fan of strong female leads, action-packed courtroom drama, riveting characters and mind-blowing murder mystery, then you'll love Amaya's intriguing story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Hideaway Isle Complete Series Books 1-4 *




  








Reeling and in shock after witnessing a gruesome accident, Margot fled her home state of Florida, choosing a path that would take her far away from the pain. She left everything behind, including her little sister, Lottie.

Now, seven years later, mysterious happenings on the island lead Margot to the realization that she must return home and face the ghosts of her past.

All four suspense-filled novels in Kelly Utt's gripping Hideaway Isle series— together in one ebook package with a bonus short story prequel!

About this set:

1. THE SISTERS OF KESTREL CAY
Margot ran away from the scene of a terrible accident… but she can’t run forever in this suspenseful tale of dark secrets and sisterhood.

Will Margot and Lottie have what it takes to protect each other? Can Lottie forgive Margot for running away?

2. THE GIRL IN HIDEAWAY PARK
Basia Guthrie has always been a loner. Abandoned by her father, then ignored and neglected by her mom and a handful of detached stepparents, she grew up knowing the only things she could count on were her own smarts and ingenuity.

Are Basia’s psychic abilities real? Will she be savvy enough to avoid getting in over her head? And what does it all mean for other residents of the island?

3. THE MAN AT NIMBUS MARINA
Rags Bertram is a man with a past. But he isn’t one to boast about it. A former soldier in the U.S. special forces, Rags came to the island and bought an old marina to stay off the grid and out of trouble.

Will Rags realize the seriousness of a looming threat in time? Will he have the courage to turn back to his old way of doing things? And who will become a casualty and take the fall?

4. THE WOMAN ON SEAGLASS LANE
Annie Langley moved south for a slower pace and warmer weather that would sooth her New York bones. Little did she know just how intensely the island would take hold of her.

Will Annie find the courage to remain open to unexpected experiences and opportunities? Will the past she’d hoped to escape resurface? And will her own life change beyond recognition in the process?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Rim City Blues: A Sci-Fi Noir Mystery Action Adventure (Spectrum Lathe Book 1) *




  






They want Felix Lasko to solve a murder while getting chased by coyotes, one-eyed assassins, and killer robots. He’d say no, but that's not an option—since they'll kill him outright if he refuses.

Felix had always dreamed of becoming a detective: just not at gunpoint. Besides the hot lead motivation, solving the murder of Jeff Hense will get him a ticket into Neotopia. It's the last city on the planet with power, and he’s run hundreds of miles only to get stuck outside its blue forcefield dome.

He’ll need to get through a brothel-ship wedged into a cliffside, and a gang of violent criminals called the Mayors. All while avoiding instant death by a deadly piece of Tek known only as the Scream Ray.

Whatever the odds, he’s done running. He’ll get into Neotopia even if it kills him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Very Unusual Romance (The Cowboy and the Vampire Collection Book 1) *




  








"Pour yourself a shot of the good stuff and settle in for a wickedly good read. The Cowboy and the Vampire is sexy, funny, scary, and it will get your heart jumping like a pickup truck on an old county road."

Welcome to LonePine, Wyoming, population 438, where the best of the west faces off against the rise of the undead. It's a love story for the ages when a broke cowboy and a glamorous big city reporter fall lipstick over boot heels in love. But she carries a 2000-year-old secret in her veins that will test their unusual romance to the very edge of death, and beyond.

Saddle up for a hilarious, sexy, existential gallop through the dying American west with an army of ancient bloodsuckers in hot pursuit.

First published in 1999 and now re-released in its third printing, the definitive "author's cut," The Cowboy and the Vampire: A Very Unusual Romance is the first book of The Cowboy and the Vampire Collection. A genre mash-up that deftly navigates the darkest sides of human nature while celebrating the power of love, it's been called everything from a campy cult classic to a trailblazer in its own new genre: Western Gothic.

Let 'er buck!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kilty As Charged: An Action-Packed Urban Fantasy Mystery Crime Thriller (Kilty Series Book 1) *




  








*USA Today and Wall Street Journal best-selling author Amy Vansant delivers fast-paced thrills and crackling wit in this crime fantasy series you won't be able to put down... Ray Donovan meets Outlander meets Archer!*

When Hollywood “fixer” Catriona spots a plaid posterior passed out on the Hollywood movie lot where she works, she doesn't know her life fixing problems for Tinsel Town's spoiled elite is about to grow more complicated. She wants to write off the ridiculously sexy, kilt-wearing Brochan as a con artist, but her adopted father seems strangely comfortable with a man claiming to have no memory of his past or knowledge of the modern world.

"Kilty As Charged has everything you could want: a very strong lead woman (Catriona); fast-paced storyline; lots of action; some huge Scotsmen; great dialogue and plenty of humor; a great cast of supporting characters; and even some time travel! A hilarious story told in a very interesting way. Throw in some mystery and intrigue and you've got yourself a great read....Amy Vansant has written a highly imaginative, mystery/love/humor-filled novel that leaves you wanting to read the next in the series ASAP!!!" ~ ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ MMG

A red-bearded thug, an old picture, and a three-hundred-year-old vendetta soon have Catriona worried she could lose everything—including her mysterious time-traveling Scotsman.

A Highlander followed her home...Can she keep him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Demon in Me (A Living in Eden Novel Book 1) *




  








BOOK #1 IN THE LIVING IN EDEN SERIES! Eden Riley is a psychic consultant for the police, even though her abilities have never been her most reliable skill. On her most recent case, her paranormal powers are about to get her into some serious trouble.

After a serial killer is gunned down in front of her, Eden realizes that she’s quite literally no longer alone. A voice in her head introduces himself as Darrak. He’s a demon—but not it a bad way. Now he’s been bound to Eden by chance of fate. By day he can take very appealing form, but by night he needs Eden—for her body.

When Darrak promises he can coach her on getting the life—and the man—of her dreams if she doesn’t call 1-800-EXORCIST, can Eden learn to live with this sexy demon?

“Rowen throws together a demon with a checkered past, an exorcist with an agenda, and a witch with a self-help book in this funny, suspenseful, and frequently hot paranormal series launch.” —Publishers Weekly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Journalist: A Paranormal Thriller*




  








If Jeff can’t save his ghostly ancestors from disappearing, so will he.

Writing for a cheesy Boston tabloid, Jeff Beekle fabricates a whimsical tale about a mob-built CIA prison for ghosts.

Which turns out to be true.

Now both the mob and the CIA have Jeff in their sights.

Even worse, Jeff discovers that his great-grandmother is an inmate and that she and the other spectral residents are being groomed as CIA spies. (And why not? They’re invisible, draw no salary, and won’t hop into bed with enemy agents.)

To his horror, Jeff learns that ancestors held too long in earthly captivity will vanish as if never born, taking with them all their descendants, which includes him.

Can Jeff outwit the mob and the CIA, free his ghostly ancestors, destroy the prison and save himself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sea Turtle Did It (Southern Beach Mysteries Book 2) *




  







False crawl? Nesting season? Turtle monitors? Jewel Mantelle is just beginning to get used to the humidity in her new Southern home on Sophia Island when Turtle Season opens way too early. At least it's too early according to her friends with Turtle Trackers. Is it a true Sea Turtle nest found on a stormy April morning? Not likely when a body is eventually discovered buried where the eggs should be. Jewel has enough on her plate to worry about false turtle nest since she's trying to clean up the old house her husband inherited in the historic downtown of Sophia Beach. A project her disinterested husband is too busy working out of town to worry with so she invites a local young woman to move into the Mantelle Mansion to help. However, when the body is found to have close ties to one of Jewel's new friends, the lunch group starts trying to figure out what happened. Between college kids partying on the beach, a senator's illegitimate child, a lost sketch pad, and warring turtle factions it's a miracle Jewel even had time to try biscuits and gravy. But she did... and she's a fan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*August Origins (Mackenzie August, Action Mysteries, Book 1) *




  








AN AMAZON MYSTERY BEST SELLER
★★★★★ "A rousing crime novel." - Amazon Top Reviewer

Mackenzie August, the stalwart big-city detective, returns to his hometown to open a private cop shop, in the first book from bestselling author Alan Lee.

Knock, knock...
The first client at Mackenzie's new office is a stunner. She's also the sheriff.
She tasks him with catching a gang general, and do it before more girls go missing.

Mackenzie agrees to go undercover teaching at the inner city school, to bring down the general. It's an impossible task; he'd be a bull in a china shop. He could lose his license and people might get hurt. But if anyone can pull it off...

It's the next great private detective, Mackenzie August.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Second Secret (Mackenzie August, Action Mysteries, Book 2)*




  








★★★★★ "In the company of greats." 
★★★★★ "Parker, Spillane, Sue Grafton, Raymond Chandler...Alan Lee will soon be in their company." 

Book Two of the Next Great Detective Series
Meet Veronica Summers.
She's a femme fatale in Jimmy Choo heels--a local attorney needing the services of a private investigator.

She's come to the right place. Mackenzie August is hired to sniff out a traitorous informant hiding in an underworld operation. It's an assignment he should turn down--if only someone other than Ronnie Summers had asked, maybe he could have...

Mackenzie is tossed into the deep end and finds himself mingling with the mafioso. Is his professional career worth risking for the sake of a cute girl with sordid secrets?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flawed Players (Mackenzie August, Action Mysteries, Book 3) *




  








★★★★★ "Hurry up with the next book! I'm old and in poor health!"
★★★★★ "I read these in one sitting. Honestly I can't stop!"

Book Three of the Next Great Detective Series
Meet Dr. Everett Owens--a respected anesthesiologist bringing his tale of woe to the door of professional sleuth Mackenzie August. Roanoke City's premiere residents are being burglarized and Everetts' been framed for the crime.

Mack is hired to investigate, unearthing dirty secrets buried by Roanoke's royalty. As the plot thickens, Mackenzie's carefully ordered world is struck by tragedy and he comes ever closer to Veronica Summer's final secret... 

★★★★★ 'Jack Reacher with a wicked sense of humor.'
Begin the series today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Christmas Corpse (A Christmas Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*Welcome to Candy Cane Hollow, where every day feels like Christmas!*
Holly Wood (yes, that's her real name) is driving home for Christmas and not feeling too happy about the empty house waiting for her. 

When her car skids into a snow bank, she's rescued by a sweet old lady who promises her name is Mrs Claus. 

Holly is taken to Candy Cane Hollow to recover, and finds herself in a genuine winter wonderland. 

As Christmas Day approaches, the grouchy medical receptionist appears to have been poisoned by a mince pie.

And to Holly's surprise, Mrs Claus is the prime suspect. 

With Mrs Claus under suspicion, Holly vows to return the woman's generosity by clearing her name.

Maybe it will impress Mrs Claus' dimpled dish of a son, too? 

Christmas Corpse is a festive cozy mystery and first in an exciting new series by popular author Mona Marple. This book is a clean read, free from swearing, on-page violence or sexual content.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Save Me (A Katie Winter FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








A string of murders around a frozen lake on the American-Canadian border leads the FBI and Canada to create an elite unit to tackle cross-border killers. FBI BAU Special Agent Katie Winter, originally from the Upper Peninsula and accustomed to its harsh winters and rough terrain, is the perfect candidate—yet with the childhood disappearance of her sister still haunting her, it was the one place Katie had hoped never to return.

“Molly Black has written a taut thriller that will keep you on the edge of your seat… I absolutely loved this book and can’t wait to read the next book in the series!”
—Reader review for Girl One: Murder
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SAVE ME is the debut novel in a new series by #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Molly Black.

FBI Special Agent Katie Winter is no stranger to frigid winters, isolation, and dangerous cases. With her sterling record of hunting down serial killers, she is a fast-rising star in the BAU, and when a woman is discovered in the middle of a frozen lake, Katie is the natural choice to partner with Canadian law enforcement to track the killer across the brutal and unforgiving landscape.

But tensions run high between Katie and her new Canadian partner, and time is running out before the killer’s trail goes cold. The case also conjures the demons of her own past: Katie’s younger sister, vanished years ago on the shore of the very same lake, a case that remains unsolved.

Can Katie keep her demons at bay long enough to enter a killer’s mind and stop him before it’s too late?

Or will this diabolical monster outwit her in his game of cat and mouse?

A complex psychological crime thriller full of twists and turns and packed with heart-pounding suspense, the KATIE WINTER mystery series will make you fall in love with a brilliant new female protagonist and keep you turning pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/19/22.

Currently Free.

*KIDNAPPED - A thrilling, nonstop adventure: SHE is the Real Spy (Abigail Book 1) *




  







A unique Bedouin, born in the desert tents, recruited her one night by the Israely Mosad... She's caught on enemy territory, thrown into an excavation and becomes a bargaining-chip between countries. A novel, deals with the thicket of international espionage, Novels and tricks, and endless suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/20/22.

Currently Free.

*War Begins Book One *




  








The greatest enemy the galaxy has ever known is here. The war will begin.

Diana’s had a troubled past. Her family were brutally murdered right in front of her eyes. It's changed the course of her future – but it will soon change more. An ancient race left a gift inside her mind, and it will now rise.

Sampson is a psychic soldier – the Coalition's best. When he's sent to the Academy to spy on students, he has no clue he'll be drawn toward Diana and into the final fight for the Milky Way.
…
War Begins follows a secret alien weapon and a covert psychic fighting to save the Coalition from their greatest enemy. If you love your space operas with action, heart, and a splash of romance, grab War Begins Book One today and soar free with an Odette C. Bell series.

War Begins is the 8th Galactic Coalition Academy series. A sprawling, epic, and exciting sci-fi world where cadets become heroes and hearts are always won, each series can be read separately, so plunge in today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder on the Intergalactic Railway: A Ritchie and Fitz Sci-Fi Murder Mystery (The Ritchie and Fitz Sci-Fi Murder Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








For Murdina Ritchie, acceptance at the Oymyakon Foreign Service Academy means one last chance at her dream of becoming a diplomat for the Union of Free Worlds. For Shackleton Fitz IV, it represents his last chance not to fail out of military service entirely.

Strange that fate should throw them together now, among the last group of students admitted after the start of the semester. They had once shared the strongest of friendships. But that all ended a long time ago.
But when an insufferable but politically important woman turns up murdered, the two agree to put their differences aside and work together to solve the case.

Because the murderer might strike again. But more importantly, solving a murder would just have to impress the dour colonel who clearly thinks neither of them belong at his academy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Gargoyle Companion Starter Pack: 2 First-In-Series Fantasy Novels*




  








*LIMITED-TIME BUNDLE: Kick off two completed spellbinding series for FREE!*
In the fantastical world of Terra Haven, elemental magic is commonplace and mythical creatures abound, but only a lucky few receive loyal gargoyle companions…

MAGIC of the GARGOYLES
(Gargoyle Guardian Chronicles Book 1)

Mika is a midlevel earth elemental with ambitions of becoming a quartz artisan, and her hard work is starting to get noticed.

But when a panicked baby gargoyle insists Mika is the only person she’ll trust with her desperate mission, Mika must jeopardize everything she’s worked so hard for to save the baby gargoyle—and to stay alive…

“a captivating, imaginative romp…I loved this book and I rushed to read the second one” —Laurie’s Thoughts and Review

DEADLINES & DRYADS
(Terra Haven Chronicles Book 0.5)

While investigating the unrest of the local dryad population, a journalist and her gargoyle companion are swept into a terrifying conflict—one where getting the scoop might cost them their lives.

“Oh my what a book! …virtually impossible to put down” —Kimmie Sue’s Book Review

Find out for yourself why readers can’t get enough of USA Today bestselling author Rebecca Chastain’s action-packed fantasy adventures.

Download your copy of the Gargoyle Companion Starter Pack today (while it’s free)!

NOTE: Both novels included in this pack are set in the same world but can be read independently. Neither book ends on a cliffhanger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Morgans and the Mob : Books 1-3 *




  








MR. AND MRS. MORGAN DISCOVER THEIR
INNER CRIME-FIGHTING CRIMINALS…

That’s right— CJ and John Paul are both things at once— criminals and crime-fighters. One minute they’re an unremarkable suburban couple in a lackluster marriage, so bored they bicker 24/7 just to liven things up. Next thing you know they’re killing mobsters, working for mobsters, fleeing mobsters—and killing more mobsters. This thing really needs to stop before somebody gets killed.

That is, before the Morgans do—plenty of people already have. Because it turns out the heretofore unremarkable Morgans are practically a two-person action hero team. Stressful, but there’s an upside for them—they’re falling in love again! The upside for the reader is rollicking adventures and killer laughs.

THEY ALL FALL DOWN
The first hilarious adventure, in which they discover their inner badasses, finds them set upon by three murderous thugs—and killing all of them with stuff just lying around. A triumph! Except the dead guys are connected…and their cartel pals want the Morgans dead.

WE ALL FALL APART
The Morgans have won their war against the mob—sort of— but it’s pretty hard to give up all that adventure. So they decide it’s a good idea to run a money-laundering business for their drug-dealing acquaintances-- and while they’re at it, to skim a few millions off the top.

WE ALL RISE TOGETHER
Now everybody wants revenge—for just about anything you can name. Worse, the cartel thinks the Morgans have something else they want. And they’re going to kill CJ for it. Maybe John Paul could save her if he knew where she was…or if he had the thing the mob wants. No worries, though—he’s better at strategizing than the Joint Chiefs of Staff. In a Rube Goldberg kind of a way that’ll keep you in stitches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Finding Peace of Mind: The Tansy & Hank Pet Psychic Cozy Mystery Prequel (The Tansy & Hank Pet Psychic Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








*An Eccentric Aunt, A French bulldog, And Heart-Stopping Intrigue…Finding Peace of Mind: The Pet Psychic Cozy Mystery Series Prequel*

After a car accident, Tansy Silver, an art student, was left with a constant buzzing in her head. Distressed and looking for help, she decides to visit her loving but eccentric Aunt Vivian and her French bulldog Hank in the small Appalachian town of Pine Ridge. Her holistic store, Peace of Mind, offers a plethora of herbs, herbal blends, and more. Tansy soon discovers she has a startling pet psychic animal communicator ability with Hank.

And just when she starts to make new friends and learn how much more at home she feels in Pine Ridge. Something totally unexpected happens... News that a six-year-old boy is lost sets everyone looking frenetically for him...

They need to find this little boy before the sun sets. And time is running out.

Will they be able to find him before it's too late?

In this prequel to her totally addictive mystery series, Miranda Rose Barker offers plenty of twists and turns, nail-biting suspense, and laugh-out-loud humor all the way up to its surprising ending! A perfect series for fans of the cozy animal mysteries, thrillers & suspense genres.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*STEPS AHEAD IN MOROCCO: A CHUCK WINTERS THRILLER *




  







Chuck Winters, retired ex homicide detective from San Francisco, embarks on his third attempt to bring now notorious killer Mason Hampton to justice. He has previously chased Hampton into the far east, from Hong Kong to mainland China and throughout Europe, from there to South Africa where it appeared to end in a fiery plane crash. But sometime later, an off duty Lisbon detective saw him in St. Maarten, and the chase began through Europe, and ended in a luxury yacht explosion in a London harbor. Almost a year later, after a chance encounter with a tourist couple on the Island of Bonaire in the Caribbean, he was discovered to be alive again. Chuck Winters assembled some of his former 'Hampton hunters' and starts the wild and always dangerous chase again, this time in the Orient, Rome and into North Africa---hoping to bring this villain to justice. Chuck who became wealthy form a criminal software program he developed, is self funding this attempt to bring justice for his venture capital mentor as well as the good people along the way that have fallen victim to this madman---who himself is wealthy from the large fees he's made as a paid assassin.Fasten your seat belt for a wild adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*ZURICH CONTACT: CHUCK WINTERS THRILLER (A Chuck Winters Thriller Book 4) *




  








Chuck Winters, retired ex San Francisco homicide detective embarks on his fourth attempt to bring notorious contract killer, Mason Hampton to justice. His quest has taken him to Hong Kong and mainland China, throughout Europe, and then off the shores of Cape Town, South Africa, where the big Gulfstream Jet he was thought to be on was blown from the sky. After carefully planning that 'great escape' he was thought to be dead until he was discovered again in the Caribbean on St. Maarten, by an off duty Lisbon policeman. Another manhunt occurred throughout Europe and ended with a hail of gunfire on the London docks where his luxury yacht exploded in the harbor and he was assumed dead. Almost a year later and due to a chance encounter by Americans on the Caribbean island of Bonaire, he was discovered to be alive again. Chuck gathered his always willing "Hampton Hunters", Art Levy, his former homicide partner and now private detective in San Francisco, Geoffrey Higgins, retired MI5 British Intelligence officer living in Lisbon with his wife at their beachfront hotel they operate, along with Marco Romano, Rome Special Prosecutor who joins in as much as possible, and off they went again, that time Japan, Southeast Asia, Rome and North Africa in their quest to bring him to justice once and for all. He was once again presumed dead after falling off the highest peak in North Africa's Atlas Mountains in Morocco. Once again, a mistake by Victoria, his attorney girlfriend, whose been traveling him since his days in Cape Town, South Africa, has just caused him to be discovered on a private island in British Columbia.

Chuck Winters can afford this chase and travels in first class style, as he sold his criminal database software program for 100 million dollars a few years earlier. Mason Hampton on the other hand has accumulated a huge fortune of his own and can afford to buy his way out of trouble, wherever he might be, and also lives a first class lifestyle while doing it. Climb aboard and enjoy this wild ride of big money and world travel


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*GONE TO GOA : A Chuck Winters Mystery (A Chuck Winters Thriller Book 5) *




  








Gone to Goa is the 5th in the Chuck Winters Thriller Series.

Chuck Winters is a retired San Francisco homicide detective, who developed a software program to assist police departments nationwide. In doing so he was able to sell the concept and profit to the tune of over $100 million. Shortly after his newfound wealth, the venture capitalist who made him rich, asked for a favor in finding out what happened to the Seattle, Washington, CEO of a company he was taking public.

This request turned into a worldwide manhunt for an almost equally wealthy advisory, a killer that used his talent to hide in plain sight and thought nothing of murder and mayhem throughout the world. Chuck Winters brings along an interesting set of pals to assist, from his former partner in his San Francisco police days to a retired MI5 inspector now living in Portugal.

Join the ride that allows you to travel first class on this world chase to countries you may have only dreamed about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Records & Revenge: Mrs. Pomolo Investigates *




  








Amateur detective Geneva Pomolo has a busy weekend planned. An old flame is coming into town—and her current boyfriend isn’t exactly happy about it. On top of that, Geneva is busy planning the annual 5K Fun Run alongside the various local charities—which proves difficult, as the planning committee is full of backbiting and gossip.

But that’s the least of Geneva’s troubles…

When Elise Davies, the principal organizer of the Fun Run, turns up at Geneva’s door, she unfolds a tale of menace. For the past month, Elise has been receiving anonymous letters threatening her … but why? Yet several people have reason to hate her… her daughter, Kate… her violent and temperamental son-in-law, Ryan… a sadistic ex-boyfriend who is a little too cozy with those in power…

When Elise suddenly turns up dead, all these people are suspects…

Geneva and her partner Iris dig deep into family secrets that were buried years ago. What does Geneva’s old boyfriend know that he isn’t telling? Why did Elise and her daughter have a falling out? How might the obnoxious audiobook producer, who has been skulking around Elise’s home, be implicated? Can Geneva stop the murderer before he—or she—comes after her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Triple Strike: A Narco Terrorism Spy Thriller *




  








Recovering from a severe injury, Mossad special agent Oren is stationed as a case officer in Italy, tasked with recruiting essential covert assets.

But when one such informant provides a glance into a dangerous alliance forming in the Middle East – a cooperation centered around a complicated drug smuggling operation and united by a joint enemy – Oren is thrown right in the middle of a global conspiracy.

As Oren investigates, the drugs soon turn out to be merely a means to an elaborate narco-terrorism operation that, if successful, will result in a horrific coordinated triple terror attack against civilian targets.

In a race against time, Oren must stop the three synchronized attacks that threaten his country's safety, and perhaps its entire existence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Boot Camp: The Making of a United States Marine *




  








Perhaps it’s the iconic dress blues or the mystique of Boot Camp as is portrayed in popular film, but when you look into the eyes of a Marine, you will see an intensity that is seldom matched. Marines are just different, but why are they?

In its recruit training, known as “Boot Camp,” The United States Marine Corps nearly replicates the level of stress, fear, and intensity of combat. It is this experience which separates Marines from other branches of the U.S. military and instills a lifelong pride within its members.

If you are drawn to the Marine Corps or perhaps have the title of “Marine” for yourself, then follow this journey onto the hot training grounds of Parris Island and read the thoughts of a Marine recruit. You are invited to United States Marine Corps Recruit training, where a recruit’s world is ruled by intensity and violence of action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/21/22.

Currently Free.

*American Starfleet Independence*




  






Summer 2242. The tratos race of aliens invaded last December, destroying six battlecruiser spaceships and hundreds of Interceptor fighters and bombers at the Diamond space station - Earth’s main line of defense. Now eighty spaceships have gathered into an enormous space fleet to fight back - Starfleet Independence. Their target is the vital tratos-controlled planet Geldon, a jungle with a precious starport and stealth ship production facilities. What follows is a cataclysmic series of battles that test the marines of Starfleet Independence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Contact Front (Drop Trooper Book 1)*




  








Go to war or go to jail.

For small-time street hustler Cam Alvarez, the choice is simple. He has no family, no friends, no place in the world…nothing to lose. When his latest con results in the death of a cartel hitman, Cam opts to join the Marines and leave Earth to fight a vicious alien enemy.

Drafted into the Marine Drop-Troopers, Cam discovers there’s one thing he’s even better at than running street-con games, and that’s killing the enemy. Wrapped in an armored battlesuit, Cam finds purpose amidst the horror and destruction of the war, and the opportunity for a new sort of friends and family…if he can break the habits of a life spent alone, trusting no one.

And, if he can survive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Shadow Order (Crossroads Witch Book 1) *




  








Either I defeat the monster or I become the monster.

As if being locked up in the crazy house wasn’t bad enough, I wake up to discover that the person I trust most in the world just morphed into a bloodthirsty monster. My only chance for escape comes in the form of two women calling out from within a shimmering tunnel. So, it's either stick around and get murdered or jump through some kind of portal.

I take the option that doesn’t involve dying and find myself ushered into an ancient society of witches. I'm given a choice: I can either go it alone and take my chances or join their magical training program. The problem being I didn't even know I had magic, never mind the kind that can open a doorway between realms. But that’s exactly why I’m being hunted by a Fae demon looking to settle an old score. Now, I either find a way to defeat him or he’ll be using my magic to bring in the rest of his kind. If that happens, it won’t only mean the end for the world of witches. It’ll mean the end of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pink Is The New Black: Paranormal Cozy Mystery (A Witch's Cove Mystery Book 1) *




  






An inept witch. A talking pink iguana. A town trying to solve a lawman's murder.

Hi, I'm Glinda Goodall--the Good Witch of the South--and I want to welcome you to Witch's Cove, Florida, a delightful beach town where witches and humans reside in peace and harmony. Sounds perfect, right? Yeah, that's what it says on the billboard, but here's the real scoop.

My aunt, who runs the Tiki Hut Grill where I work, sees ghosts--or rather sees one of them--namely her dead husband. My mom, a funeral director, is addicted to all things that have to do with The Wizard of Oz. She even has a terrier named Toto. And then there's my familiar, Iggy, who is a very disgruntled pink iguana who fancies himself a detective.

As for me, I'm a problem solver. My flaws are that I'm way too nosy for my own good, and I rarely say the right thing at the right time.

This week's exciting news? Our not-so-beloved law enforcement officer was murdered, and my best friend's brother was accused of the crime. I have to help find the real killer, right? How could I not?

Stop in to Witch's Cove and grab a meal at the Tiki Hut Grill. You just might see me and my familiar in action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crossroads of Darkness (Hazel Watson Mystery Book 4) *




  








The darkness of her mind keeps pulling her in, begging her to prevent a tragedy she’s powerless to stop.

Settling down and getting married was never something Hazel Watson saw in her future. At least, not before she’d opened her heart to the man she'd had a crush on for more than five years. Now, after everything they’d gone through since her abduction by an infamous New Orleans serial killer, he was someone she knew she could never live without. So once she and her ghost best friend moved into his suburban home, the natural next step was to walk down the aisle, settling down into a low-stress life now that her career as a public defender was a thing of the past. But the spirits she’s been seeing since she was a child won’t leave her in peace… but are they even spirits at all?

When Hazel and her fiance fly to Las Vegas with their ghostly best friends in tow to have a no-frills wedding, ominous visions plague Hazel’s dreams, giving her cryptic warnings from the mouth of an innocent child, a child whom Hazel knows isn’t actually dead. Adding to the fear and stress caused by her dreams, a family emergency brings Hazel back home to New Mexico, and to the family she’s been estranged from for many years.

Hazel’s never been able to see into the future before, and surely she cannot prevent events from happening. Yet the living child who’s found a way to infiltrate her mind from afar seems to think she can.

Are the warnings Hazel receives from an unexpected ally, in the darkness of her mind, real? And how are these meetings in her darkened mind connected to the sightings of an infamous urban legend in her hometown? Hundreds of lives hang in the balance as Hazel tries to solve this mystery before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder in the Morning Edition (The Morning, Noon and Night Trilogy Book 1) *




  








*Murder in the Morning Edition. A comic crime caper. Book 1 of 3 in the Crampton of the Chronicle Morning, Noon & Night trilogy (3 Book Series)*


by Peter Bartram

*Welcome to Brighton, England - where they do like to murder beside the seaside…*


Don't you just hate it when you get the afternoon off - and then find yourself chasing a train robber with his loot?

Join ace crime reporter Colin Crampton and his feisty Australian girlfriend Shirley Goldsmith as they embark on a new adventure.

It all starts when Colin spends a lazy afternoon by the beach with Shirley. But when a daring robbery takes place before their very eyes, Colin reckons he's on the trail of a big story.

But nothing about the robbery is what it seems. And before long Colin and Shirley are drawn deeper into danger.

Colin encounters a motorcycle rocker with bad teeth, a dyslexic tattooist, and a seller of novelty toilet roll holders as he chases down his story.

Murder in the Morning Edition is the first part of a mystery adventure trilogy which continues in Murder in the Afternoon Extra and Murder in the Night Final.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Remembers (A Cali May Mystery Book 1) *




  







A year after the death of her husband, Arizona resident and recently retired California (Cali) May is feeling old, tired and obsolete. As she spirals out of emotional control, she begins to experience terrifying visions. Burdened not only with depression and overwhelming grief, but now also with learning to live with ghosts, she begins to use her new, controversial talent to uncover clues to past and current murders. Discovering her husband did not succumb to cancer, but was murdered, she enlists the help of Daniel Silvertree, a Native American Arizona State Park Ranger and the only one who doesn't condemn her paranormal capabilities. Together they uncover the truth about the missing priceless Native American carvings, murder, and corporate corruption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Caught In The Crossfire: A female detective mystery. (Bernadette Callahan Series Book 4) *




  








They were looking forward to wedding bells. Instead, she’s on a desperate rescue mission inside Afghanistan…

RCMP Detective Bernadette Callahan’s tough exterior and rash thinking may have gone too far. Guilt-ridden after a fight drives her boyfriend to risky security work in the Middle East, she’s devastated when he disappears. And when he’s accused of stealing a sacred Muslim artifact, she’s determined to bring him back alive.

Racing to Kandahar to free her beloved, the gutsy Mountie is forced to partner up with a terrified interpreter and a stoner bodyguard. As evidence piles up against her future husband, her ragtag team races the clock to reach him before someone collects the bounty on his head.

Can Callahan survive a search-and-rescue in the middle of a war zone, or will her betrothed face a fate worse than death?

Caught in the Crossfire is the fourth book in the action-packed Detective Bernadette Callahan Mystery thriller series. If you like courageous heroines, high stakes, and dangerous locales, then you’ll love Lyle Nicholson’s explosive page-turner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Killer on the Run: DI Kayli Bright (DI Kayli Bright series Book 2) *




  







There is danger lurking on the roads...

It comes in many forms.

With Di Kayli Bright on the case will she be able to allay people's fears?

Someone is watching her every move... Doing what they can to derail the investigation and steer it in a different direction.

But Kayli - bright by name and bright by nature - refuses to be duped.

Until the culprit strikes close to home...

This thriller is full of twists and turns and guaranteed to keep you turning the pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Without Mercy (A Dakota Steele FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  






MMA champ-turned-FBI Special Agent and BAU specialist Dakota Steele is as tough as they come—and as brilliant, too, able to crack serial killers that no one else can. But this new case is unlike anything she’s seen, and Dakota, weighed down by the demons of her own past, may have just reached her breaking point.

“The plot has many twists and turns, but it is the ending, which I did not see coming at all, that totally defines this book as one of the most riveting that I have read in years.”
—Reader review for Not Like Us
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WITHOUT MERCY is the debut novel of a brand new series by critically-acclaimed and #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Ava Strong.

Dakota’s last case broke her, driving her to quit the FBI and return to the hard streets of her South Dakota hometown. She is weighed down by a lifetime of fighting, and by the demons of her dark past: her missing sister who vanished when Dakota was a teenager. Her estranged father, who she still can’t bring herself to speak to.

The killer she let get away.

Dakota has hit her low point.

Only the most desperate case—and the tough love of her partner—can lure her back.

Victims are disappearing along empty stretches of desert highway, with no witnesses. The landscape is desolate, the people tough and dangerous. And the police are stumped.

Time is running out before the next victim is taken, and it’s up to Dakota to connect the dots.

Can Dakota stop him in time?

Or will her own demons take her for good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Riding Under the Ominous Moon: A Historical Western Adventure Book*




  








When Angie's father vanishes without a trace, there is no one to turn to for help. She knows she'll have to go on a rescue mission to find him, yet, she needs assistance. She contacts a mysterious bounty hunter named Sly, who offers to look for him while on the hunt for the most wanted murderer in the state. Despite Sly's honest efforts, however, Angie is still skeptical about his intentions...

With both her father's and her own life in danger, can she really trust Sly?

Sly is still having nightmares after witnessing his two friends being murdered by a ruthless outlaw. He's devoted his life to capturing him, but when Angie turns up at his door, pleading for his help, he's reluctant and worried about the consequences. His passion for justice wins out though, and he knows it is time to swallow his fear and challenge his demons.

Sly finds himself knee-deep in a perilous journey that is marred by a horrific tragedy...

There's no escape for them and their dwindling allies as more powerful forces surround them. Sly and Angie will have to call upon all their faith to survive a journey that will put their skills to the test. In the meantime, they'll discover more about themselves than they'd ever imagined possible... But will it cost them everything they love, everything they are, everything they have?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Pattern: A Suspense Thriller (The Dana Mulder Suspense Book 1)*




  








*When a standard medical procedure ends with a girl missing and another dead, the case lands on Dana's desk to solve before time runs out.*

Kidnappings, deceit, and murder—this is Dana Mulder’s life as a private investigator since she started working her latest case.

Her search for a missing woman leads to a prominent doctor who abducts his patients after their surgeries, but all the evidence is circumstantial. Teaming up with her detective brother and his partner, Dana discovers more bodies and links cold cases with similar MOs. All the while being hunted by the man who left her for dead, who’s back and wanting more.

Can she solve the mystery before stumbling over another dead body—or before a savage maniac turns her into one?

A fast-paced thriller with unforgettable characters and spine-chilling suspense. DEADLY PATTERN is part of a gripping complete series that will leave you turning pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Category Five: A Novel (A Donovan Nash Thriller Book 1) *




  








Best-Selling and Award-Winning Author

When the only option is to maneuver a crippled plane into the calm eye of a category five hurricane

In the Atlantic Ocean, Hurricane Helena is gathering strength, becoming the most powerful storm in recorded history. As Helena bears down on Bermuda, Donovan Nash, along with other members of the scientific research organization Eco-Watch, are called to fly in and extract key government people who have been studying Helena.

For Donovan, the routine mission turns deadly when an attempt is made on the life of the lead scientist. A woman from the past, Dr. Lauren McKenna, is suddenly thrust back into his life. With 300 mph winds and waves over 90 feet, Helena marches relentlessly for the vulnerable east coast of the United States.

In a bold attempt to diffuse the power of the hurricane, Eco-Watch is called upon to conduct a final flight above the massive fury, where the jet suffers a catastrophic engine failure. Now the only option is to maneuver the crippled airplane into the calm of Helena's eye.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/21/22.

Currently Free.

*The Lost Tribe: An Archeological Thriller (Nick Randall Series Book 1)*




  







(Previously The Ruins, Book 1 of the Nick Randall Series)

Archaeologist Nick Randall disappears into the jungles of the Amazon on an expedition to find the lost city of Vilcabamba. A controversial figure in the archaeology community, the trip was Randall’s final hope of finding the mythical city and proving his theories are true. When his daughter Samantha learns of her father’s disappearance, she is forced to make a difficult decision. An accomplished archaeologist herself, she must decide if she will set aside her career to search for the man she blames for her mother’s death. But someone else is looking for her father as well. Francis Dumond, a shadowy man with unlimited resources, will do anything to find Vilcabamba and use its secrets to control the world. Now Sam must find her father and stop Dumond before he unleashes a horrifying weapon on the world


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/22/22.

Currently Free.

*Sorcerer Rising (Virgil McDane Series Book 1) *




  








You go and burn down one little world, and everyone gets upset.

Virgil McDane was a powerful Wizard, an explorer, scholar, and soldier. A member of the Wizard’s Guild, he had spent most his life traversing the Aetherial edges of reality, where mind and matter become one and the same, delving into the mist to extract wonders great and small.

One mistake later and he was cast from the Guild. Stripped of his magic, he finds himself locked out of his own mind, struggling just to pay his rent. Now, as a Sorcerer, his education stolen, his magic in shambles, he takes any job he can get, no matter the risk and no matter who's asking.

With Virgil's prospects dwindling, Cyrus Aberland appears like a rope to a drowning man. He is one of the wealthiest men in the world and his fortune has been earned through inventions that rival even the greatest achievements of the wise ones. He has an axe to grind, an expedition to fund, and he knows just the man to lead it if he wants to piss off the Guild.

The job?

The Wizards call it the Arcus. Everyone else just calls it the Rainbow.

After centuries of sudden appearances, striking like lightning in the dark, disappearing just as quickly, it has appeared outside Mare City. The masses have assembled to find its source, to chase its legend, the wealth and power promised at Rainbow’s end.

Join Virgil on this action-packed journey as he guides a group of explorers through a world half-formed, its edges raw and malleable, filled with dangers formed from memory and thought. Journey with him as he struggles to protect both them and himself, endeavors to unwind the mystery of the Rainbow, and ultimately seeks to reclaim the power that was once at his fingertips.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Bloodless Assassin: Quirky Steampunk Fantasy (The Viper and the Urchin Book 1) *




  








Blackmail an assassin? Who would do such a thing?

Someone pretty desperate, that’s who. Which is exactly the position Rory finds herself in.

As a scrawny, dreadlocked pickpocket who grew up on the street, life hasn’t given her a ton of options. On top of which, her partner in crime has screwed her over for all her money, so she can no longer pay for the sword master who was supposed to train her—her ticket to a new life.

She’s not prepared to give up on her dream of becoming a great sword fighter, though. Which is why when she stumbles across an assassin’s secret, she immediately sniffs an opportunity. Blackmail can be a pretty effective strategy, after all. If he trains her, she’ll keep her mouth shut.

The risks in blackmailing an assassin are pretty high, but if she can pull it off, she might finally be able to realise her dream.

That is until she realises that the assassin she’s blackmailing is nothing like what she thought, and she’s landed herself into far more trouble than she bargained for.

Delve into The Bloodless Assassin, book 1 of a complete 9 book series that’s packed with adventure, banter, and quirky characters, all set in a richly imagined tropical world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ghost in Roomette Four (Jill McLeod California Zephyr Series Book 3) *




  








A GHOST ABOARD THE CALIFORNIA ZEPHYR?

Zephyrette Jill McLeod tells herself that shimmering light in the Pullman car couldn’t possibly be a ghost. With her logical, practical mind, Jill doesn’t believe in ghosts. She doubts the evidence of her own eyes. But she can’t explain she saw.

A porter tells her he too has seen the spectre. It must have something to do with that body Jill found two months ago, in roomette four. The young man’s death was supposedly due to natural causes.

BUT THE UNQUIET SPIRIT IS POINTING TO MURDER.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Above the Line (Jill McLeod California Zephyr Series Book 4)*




  








LIGHTS, CAMERA, ACTION—AND MURDER.

HOW DID ZEPHYRETTE JILL MCLEOD WIND UP IN FRONT OF THE CAMERAS?

She met a director on the California Zephyr and he says she’s “perfect for the part” in his film noir. Of course she is—she’s playing a Zephyrette. But this train isn’t moving on the tracks. It’s a warehouse that’s been turned into a movie set.

Jill’s temporary job as an actress could be a lark. But dark conflicts swirl around the cast and crew. The icy blond actress, the rugged leading man, the supporting players, even the production staff—have secrets they’d rather not share.

A visit from an unpleasant studio executive brings hidden emotions boiling into view. And someone winds up dead.

CAN JILL DISCOVER THE MURDERER—BEFORE THE REAL-LIVE VILLAIN CATCHES UP WITH HER?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*At Large: A Captivating Revenge Thriller (The Detective Jesse McCord Police Thriller Series Book 2) *




  








Fans of James Patterson and Michael Connelly will love C.M. Sutter!

John Vance is a hardened criminal of the worst variety. He runs a drug cartel and orders hits from behind prison walls as part of his daily routine.

Narcotics Detective Jesse McCord had looked for Vance for years, and Jesse finally landed the break he needed to apprehend him and all the big players, but in the takedown, Vance’s brother Jake was killed. Another year passed before Jesse was finally able to put cuffs around the wrists of the head honcho himself—John Vance. And Vance hasn’t forgotten what Jesse did to him and his family.

Now, John has pulled off a daring escape and is at large, and what Jesse believes is an unrelated murder leads him closer to the man he is hunting. Jesse vows to put John Vance back behind bars, but John has a plan of his own. Now the question is, who’s hunting whom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/22/22.

Currently Free.

*HMS Sheffield: The Life and Times of ‘Old Shiny’ *




  








HMS Sheffield was one of the most distinguished warships to serve throughout the Second World War.

Launched in 1936 by Princess Marina, the Duchess of Kent, HMS Sheffield was the third of the Royal Navy’s ten Town-class cruisers. She marked a number of firsts: the first ship to be named for Sheffield, the first to have stainless steel fixtures instead of brass, and the first to carry operational RDF (Radio Direction Finding) equipment. Old Shiny, as she became affectionately known, was manufactured to the high standards of peacetime.

Even hitting a mine was unable to render her inactive for long. Her crew simply manufactured a wooden patch, and saw her safely home. Achieving twelve honours over thirty years’ service, Old Shiny notably exchanged salvoes with the Bismarck, engaged Admiral Hipper and Lützow, and helped sink Scharnhorst.

A more unusual deployment came in 1956, as HMS Sheffield was one of the ships loaned by the Admiralty for the Technicolor epic The Battle of the River Plate!

Drawn from the experiences of the men who lived, fought and served on board, in HMS Sheffield Ronald Bassett paints an evocative and highly personal portrait of Old Shiny, and shows how she was more than just a warship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/23/22.

Currently Free.

*Negation Force (Obsidiar Fleet Book 1) *




  








Negation Force. A planet without power, locked down by an alien war fleet.

The human Confederation has known an unprecedented time of peace, unheard of in a universe where every other species is not only technologically advanced, but also incredibly hostile.

The good times are about to end.

Out on the fringes, the planet Atlantis is attacked by an alien foe remembered only by the oldest members of the Space Corps. These aliens – known as Vraxar – are abominations of flesh and metal, driven to exterminate every other life form in the universe. Now it’s humanity’s turn.

In the ruins of the Tillos military installation, Sergeant Eric McKinney is determined to fight back and find out why the Vraxar have come. Meanwhile, a response fleet is mustered with the intention of facing the enemy head-on. It’s a mission with no hope of success.

As events unfold, it becomes apparent the Vraxar have secrets which give clues to their purpose. The answers are more shocking than anyone could have imagined.

The lives of strangers are intertwined and together they must try and salvage something from this first exchange in a war that will not end until one side is utterly defeated. Luckily, the Tillos base holds secrets of its own…a warship with an exceptionally powerful Obsidiar core is contained within an underground bunker. It is the only hope for Atlantis…

Negation Force is a science fiction action and adventure book which begins The Obsidiar Fleet series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Guardian Awakening (Guardian Planetary AI Book 1) *




  








Guardian Awakening (Revised Edition)

Following an unsuccessful and debilitating experiment by the Navy, Tristan Taylor’s now reclusive and desolate life takes a shocking turn with the arrival of an alien warrior whose ship has crash-landed behind his isolated cottage.

Discovering that his previously failed brain implant can interface with the alien's computers, Tristan resolves to accompany the enchanting Aesia in her quest to return to her people...little knowing what awaits him. And at what price...?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Aftermath (Book 1: Fate) *




  








Mike Weber is on his way home after a shift at the convenience store when he is confronted by his high school bullies. But something's different this time - instead of their usual bullying tactics, they seem driven to kill. As he seeks refuge in the woods, he has no idea of the chaos that has begun to spread across the city.

Casey and her twin brother are working as camp counselors when the children start attacking the staff, killing all but two. Though they find temporary shelter up in the trees, she has to find a way out. And soon. Something from the lake has infected the children, and there's no telling when it will reach her loved ones and friends.

Some will attempt to cross the border before the city is forced into quarantine.

Others will remain and seek answers. 

But no matter where they go, terror will only be a step away ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Girl's Guide to Voodoo Bounty Hunting: Book 1: The Fast and the Furriest *




  








As if a Fallen Angel on your tail isn’t enough, nineteen-year old witch Nessa Scott and her invisible cat, Pim, have got big trouble. Nessa’s deadbeat dad skipped town owing L.A. bail bondsman and Voodoo King Roman Barracuda big time. Only, the debt isn’t money, it’s magic.

Nessa is just what Barracuda needs to catch the demons, dark wizards, and goblins leaving slime trails across his door. Like it or not, the pair’s Bounty Hunting career starts today. A spoiled young witch has been throwing curses like confetti. She’s missed her Infernal Court date and Barracuda needs her Black-Magic butt back in custody right now. Unfortunately, a couple of angry Skinwalkers have other ideas.

Welcome to the working under class, Nessa. Maybe six feet under.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Decay (Some Say In Fire Book 1)*




  








"SOME SAY IN FIRE is a flaming thrill ride, an apocalyptic survival story with equal parts heart and adrenaline. I could not put it down." --Leslie Karen Lutz, author of Fractured Tide

Hank Dermitt has decided to take charge of his life, leaving rural Oklahoma for the heart of Chicago with the hopes of making it in the big city. He may not have a job, a car, or a plan, but his best friend from high school, Jason Kindler, is happy to give him a couch to sleep on, even though he may have ulterior motives. Yes, things seem to be looking up for Hank.

Until the apocalypse gets underway, that is. Scientific hubris has caused the magnetosphere of the earth to rapidly decay, leaving direct sunlight too intense for human beings. In just a few hours, all of Chicago is cowering indoors during the day, fighting massive fires, and getting desperate for water.

With the city falling apart around them, Hank and Jason’s friendship will be put to the ultimate test, as each must decide just how far they’re willing to go to survive…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Last Breath: A Detective Charlotte Pierce Mystery *




  








A couple expecting their first child is brutally murdered. The prime suspect is thescorned ex-wife with no knowledge of how she got there or what happened. It's up to Detective Charlotte Pierce to unravel the mystery of the newlyweds’ murder. It looks like an open and shut case, but certain things are not adding up.

Despite pressures from her FBI Director father, Charlotte came to Mesquite County to escape the burdens of a big city police department. She has been through a lot and a quiet suburban community where nothing really happens is exactly what she is looking for.

Little does she know that this quiet community is filled with secrets of its own, including those within the police department. She could easily go with the flow, but she refuses to ignore even the smallest inconsistencies.

Was it the ex-wife or is the murderer still out there? Can Charlotte get to the truth before he kills again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Louisiana Bigshot: A Humorous New Orleans Mystery; Talba Wallis #2 (The Talba Wallis PI Series) *




  








*Louisiana Bigshot is the SECOND book in the Talba Wallis mystery series by Edgar Award-winning author Julie Smith*
A POET, A BARONESS, A COMPUTER GENIUS, PLUS TWO DETECTIVES...AND THEY'RE ONLY TWO PEOPLE!

“Join Edgar winner Julie Smith for a climax as harrowing as it is cunning.” —The Clarion Ledger, Jackson, MS

Meet the hottest detective duo in New Orleans--she’s Queen Latifah. He’s Danny DeVito. Or they would be if this were a movie--in print, they’re Talba Wallis and Eddie Valentino. Talba’s got the beauty, the brains, the computer savvy, the poetic soul,the youth, the right demographic, and the sass. Eddie’s got the detective agency. Also a short fuse and yes, wisdom. Not only do they make it work, they’ve got chemistry.

And they need every skill and ounce of courage they can summon in this intricate tale of a decades-old conspiracy only now coming home to roost, with the murder of Talba’s friend Babalu Maya. Babalu is actually Clayton Robineau, daughter of the local banker in a small Louisiana town that bears her name, a town buried under the weight of its own malevolent past.

Something terrible happened to Clayton as a child, but it was far from the usual “something terrible”. As Talba and Eddie investigate, they find it was an injury—both pscyhic and physical--so bizarre, so shameful and damning that almost anyone in town would kill to cover it up. Or so it seems to the New Orleans duo as they dodge bullets and what passes for the law in this malignant enclave, fetid with the rot of its corruption, yet determined to keep its sordid skeletons buried.

Never did Faulkner’s words ring so true as in Clayton, Louisiana: “The past is never dead. It’s not even past.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Louisiana Lament : A Humorous New Orleans Mystery; Talba Wallis PI Series #3 (The Talba Wallis PI Series)*




  








NOBODY KNEW WHO SHE REALLY WAS ...
BUT HER PARTIES WERE TO DIE FOR!

"It's Stephanie Plum with Tabasco, dawlin'." -The Clarion Ledger, Jackson, MS
.
They’d be Queen Latifah and Danny DeVito if this were a movie. In Louisiana Lament, they’re P.I.s Talba Wallis and Eddie Valentino. Talba's young, African-American, computer-brilliant, bright-eyed, bushy-tailed, and a noted poet by night.

Eddie's pushing seventy, white, hopelessly tech-challenged, and pretty much burned out. Somehow, they make it work—with Talba’s tech-and-street smarts, and Eddie's old-school hard-earned savvy, they even complement each other.

Goodt hing because this case is personal-- one stormy day Talba gets an emergency call from Janessa, the sister she barely knows, and arrives to find a body floating in a swimming pool—the mortal husk of Allyson Brown, known in New Orleans literary circles as the Girl Gatsby.

Like Gatsby, Allyson was one of those mysterious rich people who move to town, give amazing parties, and seem made of moonbeams.

Investigating, Talba finds the reality behind the Gatsby glamour. Allyson was a con artist who neglected her children, ignored her bills, and lied like a rug. But she wasn’t the only bad actor on the local literary scene. Fellow poet Rashad leads Talba a merry chase, leaving a trail of clues in the form of poetry, while famous novelists engage in fisticuffs, unseemly preening, and unforgivable arrogance.

Before it’s all over, Talba finds out just how seamy, petty, and downright murderous her fellow literati can be.

Louisiana Lament is the THIRD book in the Talba Wallis mystery series by Edgar-winning author Julie Smith.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*PI On A Hot Tin Roof : A New Orleans Cozy Mystery; Talba Wallis #4 (The Talba Wallis PI Series) *




  








The FOURTH mystery in Edgar-winning author Julie Smith’s Talba Wallis series.

“If you haven’t read Smith before, this is the time to start. If you’re a fan, you’re in for yet another treat.” - Marcia Muller, bestselling author of Dead Midnight

YOUR LAWYER NEEDS YOU TO BAIL HER OUT? ISN'T THAT KIND OF BACKWARDS?

So thinks PI Talba Wallis, on her way to Parish Prison—and indeed something’s badly amiss.

New Orleans’ most dynamic detective duo, poet/computer genius Talba and street-savvy Luddite Eddie Valentino, have a personal interest in this one—Eddie’s lawyer daughter Angie’s been set up for a drug bust.

Prominent Judge Buddy Champagne’s the obvious perp and Talba’s so mad she embeds herself in his house as a spy—but she doesn't count on ending up with a family straight out of Cat on a Hot Tin Roof; nor did she realize how involved she was going to get—especially with Buddy’s 14-year-old daughter Lucy.

It works, though, She uncovers plenty of evidence the judge is dirty. And then things get ugly: Somebody kills Buddy and Talba’s true identity comes to light. The Champagnes hate her at this point, but guess what? They hire her to solve the case.

There are plenty of mysterious twists and turns on the way to an ending guaranteed to surprise—but the real joy here is in the relationships, especially Talba’s with Lucy, who, it turns out, is a budding poet. And with another little girl, her boy friend’s bratty daughter Raisa. She’s SO not prepared for quasi-motherhood!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fatal Assumptions (The Archie Archibald Private Detective Series Book 2) *




  








The action starts ten minutes after the conclusion to A Crimson Sky for Dying, when young private detective Archie Archibald gets his second case.

Beautiful Lauren McAllister, from the famous McAllister spice dynasty, has suspicions her husband is fooling around…again. She hires Archie to corroborate her assumptions.

A sudden, untimely death plunges Archie into the dark underbelly of the wealthy McAllister family, where things are not what they appear to be.

The story heats up when the shady Mrs. Culpepper rents a storefront several doors down from Archie’s office, and her hot-tempered son, Slim, starts paying unwanted attention to Archie’s new office manager. What exactly are the Culpepper’s up to?

Throw in fast cigarette boats, dangerous artifacts from the Amazon, and a steroid-crazed bodybuilder, and Archie and his friend Luther find themselves once again in the middle of another perilous mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*True Crime Case Histories - Volume 5: 12 Disturbing True Crime Stories (True Crime Collection) *




  








*12 True Crime Stories of Murder & Mayhem
Fifth Book of the True Crime Case Histories Series (2020)*

Those of you familiar with my previous books in the True Crime Case Histories series know that I always start off with a quick word of warning: real true crime isn’t for everyone. Television shows and newspaper articles often gloss over the shocking details because it may be too grisly for the average viewer or reader. When researching these stories, I commonly use actual police reports, court documents, and first-hand descriptions. Some of the details can be disconcerting. I do my best to not leave out any of the details in my books, no matter how depraved they may be. My intent is not to shock, but to show precisely how twisted the mind of a killer can be.

That being said, if you are overly squeamish, this may not be the book for you. If you’re okay with it, then let’s proceed.

Volume 5 features: longer stories, more photos, a bonus chapter, and an online appendix with additional photos, videos, and documents. Volume Five features twelve of the most incomprehensible stories of the last fifty years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Secret Cure: A gripping psychological thriller with a twist*




  








She’s getting better. He has no clue. That’s exactly the way she wants it.

To pull off the perfect revenge, her cure has to remain a secret…

In her mid-30s, Rosalie Giordano is in the prime of her life. Long saved from the manipulative hands of her mother, she’s been married to her fairy tale hero for ten blissful years. Vincent is sweet and strong, and stunning as hell—and completely enamored of her.

Just as they begin to plan for a family, Rosalie is diagnosed with a mysterious virus that renders her temporarily paralyzed. As days stretch to weeks, then months, she learns not only is her condition chronic, but the love of her life is having an affair.

As her health improves, a slow burn of vengeance simmers in her heart. With the help of her homecare nurse, she regains full mobility. While hiding the truth from her husband, she uncovers the extent of his betrayal…and learns he is not at all who he seems. Their planned anniversary trip overseas gives her the perfect occasion for revenge.

But at the fancy Sicilian resort, Rosalie is not the only one with a score to settle with Vincent. And in the end, she’s not the only one with blood on her hands…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Graceless : A Tropical Authors Novella (Tropical Adventure Series Book 1)*




  








A lifelong dream becomes a nightmare...

When his wife Grace and their new sailboat go missing, Nathan Fitzgerald will do anything and everything to get her back.

Nathan, a high school football coach in the Florida Keys, is in way over his head. Turning to strangers when authorities are reluctant to help, he begins a frantic international hunt.

Buckle up, as Graceless takes you on an exhilarating chase around the Caribbean with twists and turns at every stop. Written in four parts by four best-selling Tropical Authors, the story plunges Nathan into the worlds of each author's characters in a desperate search for Grace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*For All It Was Worth: A Memoir of Hitler’s Germany - Before, During and After WWII (20th Century Memoirs Book 1) *




  








*In this powerful memoir of WWII, a young soldier growing up under Nazi ideology provides piercing insights into the rise and aftermath of Hitler’s Germany.*



This is the true, personal account of a German soldier’s experiences in Nazi Germany – before, during and after the War. A story of combat and captivity – of courage, deception, and survival – FOR ALL IT WAS WORTH provides piercing insights into the indoctrination of the German people into Nazi ideology and addresses the issues facing German World War II veterans.

The author was born in Dresden in 1924 - the year Hitler’s “Mein Kampf” was published. Growing up during the pre-War Nazi years, he joined the Hitler Jugend. Following harsh basic training, he was sent to the Eastern Front where he saw combat near Kursk. Captured by the Russians, he escaped and was transferred to the Italian Campaign. With his acquired knowledge of Italian and local conditions, he volunteered for the special forces Division Brandenburg, where he was trained in sabotage and intelligence gathering, operating behind enemy lines and wreaking havoc with the enemy's command, communication and logistical structures.

Arriving on leave in Dresden during the February 1945 firebombing, he recounts the terrible aftermath (including the extrication and burial of his father from the ruins of Dresdner Bank) of one of the most devastating and controversial attacks of the Second World War.

Following his return to Italy, and the subsequent capitulation of German forces, he was detained as a PoW in Northern Italy for almost two years. Battle-hardened and disillusioned, he used all his clandestine and organisational skills to initiate successful Black Market operations, while working as an interpreter for the British Army.

Imprisoned in Austria as an escapee, he finally returned to a shattered Germany in 1947, where he elected to remain illegally in the US zone of Occupation. What follows is a gripping story of survival, and an insight into the hardships and privations facing the German people, leading to the Wiederaufbau.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/23/22.

Currently Free.

*For Better Or For Worse: A Memoir of South Africa - During and After Apartheid (20th Century Memoirs Book 2) *




  








FOR BETTER OR FOR WORSE is the sequel to the author's first memoir FOR ALL IT WAS WORTH, which outlines his experiences in Nazi Germany.

Disillusioned by prospects in post-war Germany, the author and his family emigrated to South Africa in 1965.

Through his background as a management executive in an industry providing low-cost housing for Indians and ********, the author provides a candid insight into some of the absurdities of South African life and politics.

More than just a memoir, FOR BETTER OR FOR WORSE is a European immigrant's perspective of life in South Africa – during and after Apartheid.

This unique book provides insights into the background and effects of Apartheid ideology, and addresses the issues facing the new 'Rainbow Nation'.

Sometimes controversial, often scathing - after more than 50 years in South Africa the author pulls no punches in analyzing the Apartheid and post-Apartheid realities of a country in turmoil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Neither Hyde Nor Hair: A Paranormal Mystery (The Lucy Westenra Trilogy Book 1) *




  








My name is Lucy Westenra, and I hunt monsters.

You might remember me—I was one of the first unfortunates turned by Dracula.

Well, the count might think he turned me, but I was saved by witch magic. Owing to an elixir created by high witch, Lissa Ravenwood, I’m mostly humam... as long as I take the elixir every three days.

But the vampire within me is always there in the background, threatening to turn me into a creature I detest. The count, Vlad, wants exactly that—for me to succumb to my darker side and return to him. He considers me his fledgling, his love, his creation.

I consider him a royal pain in my backside.

Regardless, I still need Vlad; well, I need his help on a particularly difficult case...

Because I’m in control of my vampire side, and I’m stronger and faster than your average human, I work as a bounty hunter, specializing in apprehending things that go bump in the night. I guess it takes a monster to catch a monster.

And the case I’m on now is giving me apoplexy...

Students at Lissa’s witch academy are falling ill—clearly under the effects of Hyde, an illegal street drug. When another young woman’s mutilated body is found in an alley, I realize we’ve got a murderer on the loose. And I have a feeling the two cases are tied… I’m just not sure how or why.

As if that isn’t stress-inducing enough, the vampire council is in town, and that means I need Vlad’s protection. What I don’t need is his constant amorous attempts...

Sigh. It’s just another day in the unlife of Lucy Westenra, a girl who hunts monsters and hasn’t had a date in over a decade...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Surveyor: Book 1 in the Corps of Discovery Series *




  








JOIN THE CORPS AND EXPLORE NEW PLANETS. EXPERIENCE ADVENTURE IN FARAWAY LANDS

The Corps of Discovery goes where most men fear to tread - unexplored alternate worlds! Bill Clark thought he had joined the Corps to explore new planets, only to find out there was a lot more to it than that. As the journey continues, Bill begins to wonder if he'll be able to survive on these new worlds. Is his life really worth joining the Corps? Who and why is somebody trying to kill him?

Join Bill in the multiverse as he finds out that adventure generally means someone else in danger in a faraway land, and he's on the adventure of his life. A great read for lovers of action and adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Company Assassin (Relic Trilogy Book 1) *




  






Time is coming apart at the seams, and a tech-savvy teenage orphan is the only one who can save the past and the future…

Turning eighteen in the orphanage on Kalecca means starvation for those who aren’t hired into a Family, so no one is celebrating Duff Roman’s big day.

Outside the Family compounds lies the jungle. And in the jungle lies death. And Relics—the only real currency on Planet Kalecca.

The orphans are Duff’s family, and he’s sacrificed everything to keep the orphanage running, even his chance to move on. But without him to bring in extra money, the orphans will starve under the Company’s control. Duff's only chance to save them is to find a spot on an independent crew and hopefully find a Relic to sell.

When a seemingly chance encounter with Z, leader of the most feared independent crew, offers Duff his opportunity to score a Relic, it also gives Z a chance to relieve the guilt he feels over his past.

But a Company assassin has plans to lay waste to Duff's future and destroy the people he cares about the most…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sun, Surf and Murder: A Rosie Ryan Cozy Mystery (Rosie Ryan Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A haunted house. A cold case. A new cop in town.

Did Edna Crayborne really see a woman getting strangled in the ground floor window of the old Bailey house?

Rosie Ryan isn’t sure. As a journalist with the Cape Carson Gazette, Rosie’s always on the lookout for a big news story. And the Bailey house does have a reputation as the most haunted house in town. After all, it’s the place where the infamous Bailey killings happened all those years ago.

Of course, that’s old history now. Or is it? Twenty years ago, Justin Bailey shot his wife dead before turning the gun on himself? Or did he? Why did other guests in the house hear three gunshots—when the gun was only fired twice?

Rosie’s determined to find out the truth—and she doesn’t have to do it alone. Helping her out is her quirky librarian friend, Kim Chen, the hunky new cop in town, Todd Parker, and Rosie’s sassy eighty-three year old Grandmother, Nan Ryan.

Rosie’s trying to catch a killer. But if she’s not careful, she could become the killer’s next victim…

The Rosie Ryan Mysteries are cozy, clean, fun traditional mysteries that can be enjoyed by young and old alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*What My Mother Did: A Riveting Kidnapping Mystery Boxset *




  








The disappearances of multiple teenagers thrust a small town into a panic. One detective must confront a dark past to solve the high-profile abduction. It’s only a matter of time before the kidnapper strikes again, and the sands of the hourglass have already started sifting away.

Small Town Secrets

The disappearances of multiple young girls within days of one another thrust a small town into a panic.

After a child is abducted at a local supermarket, Macy, an uncompromising yet isolated detective, dives deep into the secrets of the small town where nothing is as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Littered with Trouble (A Whiskers and Words Mystery Book 1) *




  








Welcome to Button, where everything’s perfect except for the occasional murder.

Louisa Henry has had the worst year. She never imagined she would be a widow before the age of forty. To cope with the sudden loss of her husband, Lou moves across the country to live near her best friend in a town as cute as a button. Even though it means quitting her fancy New York editor job, she now owns the bookstore of her dreams.

Well, almost. She definitely didn’t dream about a dead body showing up in her alley.

Found with no identification, the police plaster the man’s face everywhere, along with the name of her bookshop, inundating Lou with negative press before she can even open. Worse, Lou was one of the last people to see him alive, and she didn’t even get his name.

Worried the mystery man’s family is left without the answers she so desperately needed in her husband’s death, Lou tries to help find the man’s identity. On closer inspection, she realizes her conversation with the mystery man was full of clues. Starting with a confusing book page he left behind, Lou follows the trail.

If she can solve this mystery, her bookstore might have a chance at being known for something more than murder.

Dear reader, if you love rescue cats, goats who wear pajamas, and a cozy bookstore, you’re going to love this new series by Eryn Scott. Hold on to your hats. The town of Button is as cute as they come, but that doesn’t mean it’s free of murder. These books are clean with no foul language or gore. Curl up under a cozy blanket, cuddle with a cat (or two), and come join Lou as she solves mysteries in the town of Button.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Trouble on Main Street (Sugar Mountain Book 1) *




  






A cozy mountain town, a sweet romance, and a secret society of sneaky women.

The sleepy hamlet of Sugar Mountain harbors a secret society of women. Don’t misunderstand—the society itself is not secret—it’s the true nature of the group that is hush-hush.

Sugar Mountain is the kind of charming village that tourists adore. If you like small-town charm, quirky shops, and local art, this is the place for you. But when a blood smeared package shows up at the post office and it appears to be linked to a scheme that threatens Heidi Collinsworth’s historic home, the town takes on a sinister vibe. Heidi would lay odds that slimy Mayor Winslow is involved, but even with the enquiring skills of The Sugar Mountain Ladies Historical Society at work, proof is scarce.

With conflicting theories abound and tensions running high, it’s up to the ladies of the society to don disguises and go undercover. If they’re not careful, the town may fall to a wrecking ball, Heidi may fall for Adam, the new guy in town, and the secret society will be exposed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Burying Bad News (The Much Winchmoor Mysteries Book 3) *




  








One severed head, two warring neighbours – and a cold-blooded killer stalks Much Winchmoor.

There’s the murder made to look like a tragic accident, and a missing husband. Could he be victim number two?

The tiny Somerset village is fast gaining a reputation as the murder capital of the West Country, and once again, reporter/barmaid/dog walker, Kat Latcham, finds herself reluctantly dragged into the investigation.

Things are looking bad for Ed Fuller, the husband of one of Kat's oldest friends. Kat is convinced he’s innocent – but she's been wrong before. Has Kat come across her biggest challenge yet?

Fans of Janet Evanovich could well enjoy this "funky, modern day nosey detective" transported to the English countryside.

The third Much Winchmoor mystery is, as always, spiked with humour and sprinkled with a touch of romance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*As Pure As Snow: A gripping tale of tragedy, revelation and reckoning*




  








A tragic event. A figure in the shadows. A startling revelation.

Korman, Niagara knows its share of tragedy. When the town’s defining steel factory burns down and kills close to eight hundred unfortunate souls, a hole sears itself into the town’s history and exists like a scab on the outskirts of the city.

Years later, Brooklyn Toomes must grapple with the everlasting debris of the burnt remains – both in an emotional and in a horrifically physical sense. What lurks in the shadows of the blackened factory becomes entangled in the lives of Korman’s residents: the documentary filmmaker in search for answers, two foreign siblings – the victims of civil war, a mayor on the cusp of re-election, and a woman named Rose Wilson, one-hundred-and-four years old, whose strained relationship with her great-granddaughter is matched only by the relation she has to the brooding figure that has lain dormant in the decaying factory for over seventy years.

Will the dark secrets of the past be revealed in time? Or will ignorance lead to further tragedy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bluewater Killer: A Serial Murder Mystery Set In Florida and the Caribbean (Bluewater Thrillers Book 1) *




  








A Serial Killer, Sex Traffickers, and Mercenaries in the Caribbean

A serial killer is roaming from Florida to the Eastern Caribbean. His victims are women who hitchhike on his sailing yacht. Picking up Dani Berger was his first mistake. After he leaves her for dead, Dani is found by human traffickers, who have their own plans for her.

Hitchhiking on sailing yachts in the islands is dangerous, but not as dangerous as the people sent to rescue Dani. J.-P. Berger, her father, is a French arms dealer from Martinique. Two of his friends leave a trail of mayhem in their wake as they track down the people who are holding Dani.

Bluewater Killer is perfect for fans of action / adventure stories set on sailing vessels in the tropics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Psychic Cafe Mysteries - Books 1 to 8*




  








A box set of 8 murder mysteries with an intriguing psychic twist


Karis Booth uses her psychic powers to solve murders that are connected to the café she runs with her sister.

This box set contains the following 8 stories:

A Deadly Delivery

A local delivery woman who supplies bread to the café is murdered, and Karis won’t rest until she uncovers the killer - no matter how many people she upsets in the process.

A Fatal Wedding

Karis meets a bride-to-be but is alarmed when she receives a premonition about a murder in the bride's family. Will she be able to stop the murder in time?

Tea And Murder

A foul-tasting cup of tea leads Karis to have a psychic vision concerning the husband of someone she went to school with. Despite the warning, the wife ridicules Karis and refuses to believe her. Karis takes drastic action as she tries to stop the murder.

The Knitting Pattern Mystery

An old knitting pattern is brought into the café and Karis is immediately drawn to it. She soon receives a premonition about a murder that is linked to the person who owned the pattern. Karis has to find the mysterious owner before it’s too late.

The Cross Stitch Puzzle

A cross stitch event is being held at the café which Karis owns with her sister.
Karis unknowingly stitches the word MURDER onto her fabric. Realising this is a premonition, she shares her concerns with her sister. If there’s going to be a murder, what can she do to prevent it, and how does she begin to solve the puzzle?

A Tragic Party

A child’s party is held at the café. The party’s entertainer is an unpleasant clown called Dazzle and he proceeds to insult one person after another. Not long later, Karis discovers his dead body in the kitchen. The police think he died as a result of a burglary gone wrong, but Karis knows Dazzle was murdered and sets out to prove it.


The Book Club Murder

The murder this time takes place during a book club meeting at the café. The organiser of the event is killed and Karis soon experiences psychic visions about the victim and his puzzling past. Her visions lead her ever closer to the murderer.


Death Of A Psychic

A well-known psychic holds an event at the café. Karis has a premonition about the psychic’s death but the fellow psychic takes no heed of the warnings.
Karis’ premonition soon comes true and the psychic is found murdered at her home.
As Karis looks further into the murder, she discovers the psychic was a scam artist who preyed upon people’s insecurities for financial gain. Even though there are many suspects, Karis is determined to find the killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/25/22.

Currently Free.

*MAN IN A BOX (THE COMPANION CHRONICLES Book 4) *




  








While on the run from the authorities, Jacob Kind finds himself a prisoner on a farm that trains synthetic Companions such as himself to fight in a box for the entertainment of others, a new kind of rural gladiator. Forced to kill his own kind in a hole in the ground, Jacob turns into a rebel leader of his fellow slaves and realizes his kind will never be free unless he can teach them to do what he somehow learned... how to fight back and use the violence against humans.

I, ROBOT meets SPARTACUS in this Sci-Fi Thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ignite (Blackout Book 1) *




  








A stubborn captain, an angry gunner, an alien trickster, a haughty monster, and a pair of twin assassins.

When it comes to motley crews, the Blackout has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it might fall to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide.

If they don't end up killing each other first.

Ignite, the first book in the Blackout series, is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!

Note: The Blackout series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Escape (Blackout Book 2) *




  








When it comes to motley crews, the Blackout has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it falls to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide. If they don't kill each other first.

Escape, the second book in the Blackout series, is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!

Note: The Blackout series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Disperse (Blackout Book 3) *




  








When it comes to motley crews, the Blackout has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it falls to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide. If they don't kill each other first.

Disperse, the third book in the Blackout series, is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Invade (Blackout Book 4) *




  








When it comes to motley crews, the Blackout has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it falls to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide. If they don't kill each other first.

Invade, the fourth book in the Blackout series, is old-fashioned space opera at its best, perfect for fans of action-packed drama and fun!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Z2134 *




  








It’s 2134 in a dystopian America, one century after a series of zombie plagues first infected then obliterated much of the world’s population.

The survivors formed six walled Cities throughout the continent, all under the rule of a totalitarian government that enforces strict control over its populace.

You must obey your government.

You must be a good citizen.

You must be a productive citizen.

You must not break the law.

Or The City Watch will find you and arrest you.

Jonah Lovecraft, a former Watcher, was arrested for the murder of his wife. Like most criminals, he has one chance at freedom ― to participate in The Darwin Games, a televised survival show pitting two players from each city against one another in The Barrens, the uninhabited areas outside the City Walls.

He’ll also have to face another enemy ― the zombies still roaming The Barrens.

As he fights for his freedom against impossible odds, his daughter, Anastasia, stumbles into people who have information about her father ― information that will change her life forever.

While putting her in the crosshairs of her father’s enemies.

Z 2134 is the first book of a dystopian trilogy from the bestselling authors of Yesterday’s Gone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of White Haven Manor: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  








With things finally back on track after the death of her husband, Ally is ready for a break and to settle down to a quiet, conventional life with her new boyfriend...

But those hopes are shattered with the appearance of a new ghost... begging for her help with a cryptic message about some place called White Haven Manor, a stately home from the early 1800s but now a long-abandoned ruin with a terrifying reputation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Secrets, Lies and Puppy Dog Eyes (A Bliss Bay Village Mystery Book 2)*




  







39-year old empty-nester, and reluctant amateur sleuth, Megan Fallon, is back in the second book in The Bliss Bay Village Mystery Series.

Picking up where book one ended, Megan is putting her past troubles well and truly behind her, and focusing on settling back into village life, and her new job. Meanwhile, her childhood friend, American, Jack Windsor, is renovating the old village school, and is looking for a four-legged friend to share his new home with. All is well in Bliss Bay until obituaries start appearing on the church noticeboard for villagers who are still very much alive, and the village is thrown into turmoil. Is the well-respected family who is being targeted the subject of a very bad joke, or are the obituaries a sign of something far more sinister? And who is responsible when an unassuming member of the village is murdered? Could a 40 year-old suspicious death hold the key to solving the murder, or is that simply a red herring to put detectives off the scent of the real killer? Is the murderer a retired bank manager? Or could it be his wife, who was the subject of controversial gossip years before? Is the village busybody responsible? Her hatred for two high-profile suspects is well-known among the villagers, and her motives are personal. Or is the killer someone else entirely? As a reluctant Megan is drawn into the mystery by her crime-busting, TV detective show-loving, Uncle Des, secrets and lies come to light, but will they help find the person, or persons, responsible for the deaths? 

This book is a clean read and contains no graphic violence, sex or profanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*His Other Lie (A Stella Fall Psychological Suspense Thriller—Book Two) *




  








A newlywed is found murdered in her home, in the town she just moved to with her husband. But this wealthy town seems too picture-perfect to Stella, with its immaculate homes, smiling wives, flaunted wealth, and obsession with appearances. And when she unearths terrible secrets, she realizes: it is much worse than it seems.

“The plot has many twists and turns, but it is the ending, which I did not see coming at all, that totally defines this book as one of the most riveting that I have read in years.”
—Reader review for Not Like Us
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HIS OTHER LIE is book #2 in a new psychological suspense series from debut author Ava Strong, which begins with HIS OTHER WIFE (Book #1).

Stella Fall, still reeling from the trauma of her deceitful fiancé and her failed engagement, has decided to pursue her dreams, follow in her father’s footsteps, and throw herself into law enforcement. Upon graduating from the FBI’s academy, she is placed in the FBI’s Connecticut field office. It is not long until, by sheer chance, she finds herself assigned to the case of her life—and thrown right back into a world she hoped to never see again—of couples, affairs and high-end suburbia.

What secret are all of these wives hiding?

The case becomes personal for Stella, the memories hitting way too close to home for her. The stakes couldn’t be higher—and the killer is still out there.

Will rookie FBI Special Agent Stella Fall be able to tap her brilliant mind and figure out what this town is hiding?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Soon to Be Mine: A Detective Emily Tizzano Vigilante Justice Thriller*




  








*When a dead car battery turns into something far more devious…*

Terrorized by a man who won’t leave her alone, Federal prosecutor Nicole Strickland doesn’t know what to do. Everywhere she turns, she feels eyes on her, watching. Her brother, FBI Agent Cash Strickland, knows she needs help, but there’s no actionable proof to stop the man that’s hunting her.

With no evidence and even little hope, Cash turns to the one person he thinks might be able to help, only because she bends the law getting justice for those who need her – former Chicago PD cold case detective, Emily Tizzano.

But Cash and Emily have unfinished business. She’s suspicious of his motives and even more suspicious of his sister’s job as a prosecutor.

Is he really worried about his sister and her safety, or is it a set up?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Trade Wars: Texian Armada Saga Book 2 *




  








Don't give up the ship.

Searching for allies, finding enemies. Cameron Grey and his burgeoning fleet deploy in search of new assets. Instead, they are dogged by the usual bad actors of the last half-century.

Cam and his crews go on the offensive not only in their own backyard but with their freshly-minted alliances half a world away. When the net cast around them closes in, Cam takes off the gloves while being greatly outnumbered and outgunned. He risks everything he has built to defend all who stand beside him.

Can the steely resolve of the Texian Armada match up with the iron fists of their opposition?

Pick up your copy of Trade Wars today to find out how this hi-tech naval thriller unfolds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tears of the Dragon (A Xavier Greene Thriller Book 1) *




  








With the threat of global genocide looming over the world, one man races to put together the pieces before it's too late...

Xavier Greene had retreated from his life of violence. In a secluded temple, he contemplates his life as an assassin, determined to walk away from his employer, the Citadel forever.

But a vast, global conspiracy draws him back from the shadows. A deadly pathogen, Tears of the Dragon, has been created in a secret lab hidden at the base of the Masaya volcano in Nicaragua. Now it's on its way to the United States, where a group of radicals plan to release the apocalypse-level virus, unleashing untold death and destruction on millions. Xavier finds himself in a race against time to uncover the details and locate the virus before the unthinkable can happen.

Xavier's mission is complicated by the arrival of F.B.I. Agent Bill "Wild Bill" Logan. Logan is as famous around the Bureau for his unconventional style as he is closed cases. However, when he and his partner Stacy Martinez cross paths with Xavier Greene, they find themselves swept up in a conflict that could cost them their careers, if the don't lose their lives first.

Now all of them find themselves in a life or death struggle against a vast international conspiracy that threatens to consume the entire planet. With betrayals and the body count mounting, can Xavier find a way to stop Tears of the Dragon before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Super Nuke!: A Memoir About Life as a Nuclear Submariner and the Contributions of a "Super Nuke" - the USS RAY (SSN653) Toward Winning the Cold War *




  








“Charles Jett has written an entertaining and factual memoir of an important time and series of events in the history of the cold war. He has succeeded in telling the unclassified story of the journey taken by an extraordinary group of men who built the first operational “Super Nuke” and effectively shared what they developed with others in the entire US nuclear submarine force. He created the SSN Pre Deployment training program, consolidated developments made on the Ray to create the highly useful Geographic Plot (Geo Plot) and wrote the tactical doctrine for the SSN based electronic intelligence collection system, AN/WLR-6. Well done, Charlie. I am proud to have had you as a shipmate.”
Albert L. Kelln
Rear Admiral, United States Navy (Ret.)
Former Commanding Officer and Plank Owner
USS RAY (SSN 653) - The original “Super Nuke”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/25/22.

Currently Free.

*America’s Modern Wars: A brief history of the major post WWII U.S. conflicts: Korea, Vietnam, Persian Gulf, Afghanistan and Iraq *




  








Following World War II America made a bold stand against the ambitions of an aspiring USSR. Taking the lead with the recently formed NATO and UN in resisting Communist incursions, the US found itself entrenched in the Korean War, fighting the North Koreans, Chinese and Russians simultaneously. Soon afterward America once again assumed the role of resisting Communist expansion, becoming involved in the quagmire of Vietnam. With a new century approaching and the ever changing worldwide political situation resulting in the relative collapse of Communism around the world, the US was to find itself embroiled in a newly evolving style of warfare in the never ending conflict of the Middle East. Liberating Kuwait from Saddam Hussein during the Gulf War, the United States soon returned to the region, invading Afghanistan in response to the attacks on the World Trade Center, and attacking Iraq to depose Hussein and thwart his ambitions for a greater Iraq.

It is important to understand these wars, as they have transformed the political situation across the globe. From the transition of conventional battlefields to that of the undefined warfare of insurgencies, with the emergence of IED’s and the suicide vest as major weapons of terror, to the widespread use of Drones and the rise of ISIS, the very nature of warfare has radically evolved between WWII and today. The factors that led to the US involvement of each of these significant wars is explored, the key historic events of each war are covered in detail, and the long term consequences of each is considered. As well, a unique perspective is presented on the numerous key political, military and geographic factors that influenced the course of each war and ultimately contributed to the step-by-step evolution toward what has become the modern style of warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Gods of Blood and Bone: A Science Fiction GameLit Novel (Seeds of Chaos Book 1) *




  








Binge the complete series now!

Injecting the blood of an alien god will give you amazing powers...

If you live.

They injected me with a VR chip, a GPS tracker, and my first Seed. They gave me unbelievable powers.

Then they sent me to fight.

The monsters here are alien and vicious. There is a second moon in the sky. I watched a tree start moving and kill someone. And the other Players...?

They're even worse.

I’m alone. I’m weak. And I’m scared. But I will cling to life by the tips of my bloody fingernails.

Who is behind this twisted game? Where are they sending us? Is there anyone I can trust?

If I want to survive, I have to get stronger. But can I do it before the Game kills me?


Gods of Blood and Bone is the first book in a dark and deliciously violent adventure series that combines science fiction, fantasy, and game elements. You'll love Gods of Blood and Bone because of the electrifying action, flawed characters, and kick-ass heroine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tales from Thac: A Collection of Short Stories and Novellas *




  








Dragons, pirates, magic and deceit. Thac is no place for the faint of heart…

Grand Choosing: Kortiama longs to prove herself at the Day of Choosing. Yet that day will hold more for her than she ever bargained for, if she manages to survive.

Price of Honor: Seishin never expected to fall in love, nor that his love would hold a dark secret. The Pirate Coast is a dangerous place, one which might hold the key to his future, if it doesn’t kill him first.

Art of the Steal: Where did the enigmatic Donatello come from? Where did he learn to be a thief, artist, and swordsman? Who is the mysterious woman who broke his heart?

Fortune Tellers: Fran was not always blind, nor was she always a druid. It all came down to a fateful day and a run in with a certain blonde-haired, violet-eyed fortune teller.

Battle of Fish Eye Cove: Outnumbered two to one, Ves and Ruka engage in a desperate battle with a flight of evil dragons. Can the two dragon girls escape their deadly fate?

These and other thrilling tales are included here in this fantastic anthology from the world of Thac…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*You've Got Aliens (Alienn, Arkansas Book 1) *




  








Librarian and aspiring journalist Juliana Masters has a mystery to solve: Who am I? Armed with the truth about her past, she can leave her humdrum present behind and get on with her future. She just needs to complete one lucrative investigative writing assignment and she’ll be on her way. All she has to do is prove aliens live and work out of a secret facility based under the Big Bang Truck Stop. No problem. Getting her socks knocked off by the Fearless Leader isn’t part of the plan.

Diesel Grey worked for years to achieve his goal of heading up the family business in Alienn, Arkansas. Mission accomplished, but being Fearless Leader of a galactic way station comes with a lot more headaches than anticipated. It’s hard to consider the shockingly well-informed writer a headache, though, especially when she makes him ache in all the right places.

If he’s not careful, he’ll give her everything she needs to blow his family’s cover and expose to the human world that aliens do walk among them.

All he really wants to do is sweep her up in his arms and never let her go.
If only his trigger-happy brother would stop erasing her memories …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Last Storm *




  








THE GOOD. THE BAD. AND THE EVIL.

The storm of the century. A ghost city. Law enforcement all but suspended.

Hurricane Matthew is a force to be reckoned with. It has been forecasted to drown the city of Houston in an unrelenting torrent of rain. In the days before its arrival, the city was evacuated, leaving behind only a skeleton police force and civilians unable to flee its destructive path.

It’s the perfect time and the perfect place for the perfect crime.

Richter has it all figured out. A professional with years of experience, he leads a group of similar professionals that have seen and done it all. The plan goes down without a hitch, just as Richter envisioned. It’s everything else that goes off the rails.

Forced to seek refuge in an abandoned apartment building to wait out the storm, Richter crosses paths with a police officer and her partner. They think they’re each other’s worst enemies, but they’re wrong. Very wrong. There is a creature of endless hunger waiting in the shadows, and it’s ready to feed.

Good guys? Bad guys? None of it matters tonight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Star of Sage & Scream (The Owl Star Witch Mysteries Book 1) *




  








I’d planned to spend the rest of my life in the witch military, with its pink berets, dramatic drumming, and black ops missions. Now I’m living with a high priestess mother who disapproves of me and three witch sisters who barely know me.

I didn’t think they’d dismantle the paranormal military with a wave of their bureaucratic magic wand, but they did. Everything I’d spent the previous fifteen years of my life doing and being was ripped away from me in an instant, out of my reach—and now that the paranormal military’s gone, I’ve got nothing left to fight for.

So here I am, thirty-three years old, in cutesy Forkbridge, Florida, living in my childhood home and once again being manipulated by my magical mother. She conjured a talking owl “sent by the goddess Athena.” This “divine” owl, Archie, claims I’ve been chosen to unravel a mystery unfolding in Forkbridge—I must solve a murder planned but not destined, stop a crime before it can occur.

For fifteen years, I chased down paranormal fugitives. For fifteen years, I served with the toughest witches in the world. For fifteen years, I commanded decorated soldiers and changed the course of paranormal history.

Now I take orders from an owl.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Happy Deadly New Year (Melting Pot Cafe Book 2) *




  








Never in my lifetime did I think I’d spend New Year’s Eve knee-deep in mischief, magic, and murder!

When my high-school nemesis, Prudence McAvoy, chooses The Melting Pot Café to host her New Year’s party, I know I’m courting trouble by accepting her booking. The trouble begins with Prudence turning up dead, face down in a pond, and the finger for her murder is pointed directly at my shape-shifting best friend, Jordi.

Determined to clear Jordi’s name and bring the real killer to justice, I pool resources with Harriet, Tyler, and my cheeky familiar, Miss Saffron, to find out what happened to Prudence. As the clock counts down to midnight, time is running out in more ways than one.

Can we find the killer before another body drops? Or will Jordi’s new year begin in the pokey?

If you like witty witches, talking cats, and magical murder mysteries, then you’ll love Polly Holmes’ light-hearted Melting Pot Café series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dying over Spilled Milk (The Heathervale Mysteries Book 2) *




  








*When dairy farming turns deadly, spilled milk just might be worth crying over.*
Head teacher Arrina Fenn is determined to make her sixth form college’s first Careers Fair go off without a hitch. In the rural village of Heathervale, with its small-town secrets and family squabbles that line the streets as thickly as crops in the fields, that’s not as easy as it seems.

When one of the fair’s staff members turns up dead, Arrina’s hopes for success are dashed to pieces, and Arrina is once again dragged into the investigation.

With the wrong person heading to trial, growing tensions in the village, and something increasingly strange going on with the young people of Heathervale, Arrina must race to find out what really happened on the day of the Careers Fair, before it’s too late.

This clean read is book two of The Heathervale Mysteries. Enjoy it as a standalone or read in series order for more twists than a country lane and a cast of cosy characters you'll be right at home with.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nest Egg (Aloha Chicken Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Hens and homicides in a cozy slice of paradise.
Saffron Skye has inherited a little piece of Hawaiian paradise. Only it’s filled with the leftovers of her late uncle’s life and overrun with his enormous flock of chickens. When her new friend, the oldest man in town, dies, no one else finds it suspicious. But as the town’s newest poultry keeper Saffron recognizes fowl play when she sees it. Saffron is a tetrachromat and can see colors nobody else can see. If only she could do the same with killers. To find the culprit--and the victim’s hidden fortune--Saffron will have to look in some surprising places. Even her new flock will lend a wing. With scrumptious island food galore and two handsome men vying for her attention, Saffron has to focus, crack a few eggs . . . and crack the case. Featuring Beautiful illustrations by Richard Russell. Use the Amazon "Look Inside" feature to see the first few.

2019 Whitney Awards Finalist!

Nest Egg: Book 1 in the Aloha Chicken Mysteries series of cozy-clean reads . . . with chickens.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Snowed Inn at the Who-Dun-Him Inn (Who-Dun-Him Inn Cozy Mystery #1)*




  







Mystery buff Vicki Butler plans to kill someone this weekend. Nothing personal, just business.The killer grand opening weekend at her new Who-Dun-Him Inn is all fun and games—until an unplanned dead body makes an appearance. With a murderer running loose, young widowed mom Vicki is forced to keep her family, guests, and actors safe while searching for clues. Her author guests, also the prime suspects, try their hand at solving this real-life whodunit, in the process hindering the investigation by local law enforcement officers.

Things really go downhill when her twin Liz shows up, trailed by flamboyant Grandma Ross, who announces she’s seeking a boy toy among the suspects. When both a local younger man and an out-of-town newshound start sniffing around the inn—and her—Vicki realizes she's got more than just a murderer to worry about. Can she solve the mystery before the killer strikes again? Or will this case of opening-night jitters prove to be terminal?

Laugh yourself to death at the Who-Dun-Him Inn. USA Today bestselling author Heather Horrocks loves to write light-hearted PG-rated cozy mysteries and romances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Never As It Seems: Never As It Seems Serial Book 1 *




  








A murdered doctor. An angry ex-wife. A defense attorney must uncover the truth...

Defense Attorney Kevin Auguste has devoted his life to the pursuit of justice. An immigrant from Haiti, he has seen first hand the corrupting influence of money and power. Now he fights to be a force for good in his community, and to ensure his children grow up in a better world than the one he left behind.

But when late night police sirens disturb his sleepy neighborhood, Kevin is shocked to discover that his neighbor and client, Dr. Delroy Davidson, has been murdered. And Delroy's ex-wife has come to town demanding her share of the inheritance...

When a reading of Delroy's will reveals that another woman will receive half his wealth, Kevin finds himself drawn into a deadly dispute that threatens both him and his family. Torn between protecting his loved ones and revealing the truth, Kevin must outwit mafia thugs, scheming widows, and vindictive families.

But can Delroy's killer be forced out of hiding, before Kevin becomes the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pineapple Land War: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book Four (Pineapple Port Mysteries 4) *




  








*When your day starts with a man stuck to the top of a sailboat mast, things have to get better, don’t they?*

Wall Street Journal and USA TODAY Best-Selling author Amy Vansant introduce you to even more wonderfully lovable Pineapple Port characters in book FOUR of the hilarious mystery series keeping readers on the edge of their seats!

“Love this series - Keeps you laughing and guessing to the end. If you are a fan of Jana Deleon and Ann Charles then this series is for you.” ~ Amazon Customer ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

When real estate tycoon Bucky Bloom is found stuck to the end of a sailboat mast, a land war erupts in Pineapple Port. Amateur sleuth Charlotte Morgan is commissioned to solve Bucky’s murder, but soon finds herself embroiled in a competition masterminded by her boyfriend’s crazy ex, the ever-nefarious Stephanie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*No Mercy (A Valerie Law FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








From #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Blake Pierce comes a gripping new series: when a serial killer escapes from a mental hospital, the FBI creates an elite unit to target criminally-insane killers. FBI Special Agent Valerie Law, a rising star, is the perfect candidate—but for Valerie, this case may just hit too close to home.

“A masterpiece of thriller and mystery.”
—Books and Movie Reviews, Roberto Mattos (re Once Gone)
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

With an insane killer on a spree, the clock is ticking for Valerie and her partner—and the brilliant psychiatrist on their team—to enter his mind and stop him before he strikes again. The twisted pathway to his psyche takes them down the dark road of the killer’s past, into orphanages, alienated family members, and shattered survivors.

It is a road that may be too dark for even Valerie—one of the best BAU agents—to head down. She has tried too hard to escape her own past to withstand much more on her psyche.

And when the killer sets his sights on her, it may just be her final undoing.

Is Valerie one step ahead of this killer?

Or has she walked right into a trap?

A page-turning crime thriller featuring a brilliant and haunted new female protagonist, the VALERIE LAW mystery series is packed with suspense and driven by a breakneck pace that will keep you turning pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Out Of Time: An Atticus Wolfe Novel*




  








*Atticus Wolfe is a man out of time.

November 1963*

As an MI6 spy in 1963, Atticus Wolfe should be enjoying everything the swinging sixties has to offer.
But he’s not.

That’s because Atticus Wolfe is from the 21st century.

Accidentally torn from present day and flung into 1960s London in the midst of a cultural revolution, Atticus must acclimatise to a time not his own.

Although he's shocked by bigotry decades out of step with his sensibilities, not everything is unfamiliar – like finding a mole inside MI6.

Atticus must take down a clandestine Soviet agent on the front lines of the Cold War, hunt the terrorist who inadvertently sent him back in time and maybe, just maybe, find a way home.

A fast-paced adventure with whip smart dialogue and twists you won’t see coming, Out of Time is like no spy story you’ve read before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Extreme Justice: The True Story of Murder in an American POW Camp*




  








Nazi Germany has surrendered and the Second World War is over.

Thousands of Nazi Soldiers have surrendered themselves to the British and the American forces. One former Luftwaffe unit is transferred to Fort Leavenworth, Oklahoma. Despite their defeat, the POWs remain hopeful in different ways.

Some like Sergeant Koch naïvely believe that the surrender is only temporary and Germany will triumph once more. Others like Hans Schomer just hope to get back home and reunite with their wives and children. And they all follow the words of their First Sergeant Walter Beyer: ‘You are a German, a soldier. Do not forget who you are.’ All except Corporal Johannes Kunze.

Kunze’s hope is to immigrate his family to California. He never much believed in the ‘Great Fuhrer’ and Nazi Germany is clearly over – for good. To Beyer, a proud German national, a soldier who has fought on the African front, Kunze’s attitude is both repellent and disrespectful. And when Beyer gets wind that there’s a spy – a rat leaking information to the Americans – he knows just who it is.

When he gets proof it’s Kunze, he feels he has no choice but to reveal, to his men, the traitor in their midst. But somehow, what was meant to be a confrontation – a bad licking to set Kunze in his place – ends in a brutal and savage murder.

When Beyer and his fellow officers get arrested, he and the officers aren’t about to betray their men by offering them up to the Americans. After all, Kunze was a traitor – as far as they’re concerned, his death was tragic but warranted. Why can’t the Americans see that? Isn’t that exactly what they would do if the positions were reversed?

What follows for them is a historic trial, where justice is dealt in the most extreme measures…

Based on a true story, Extreme Justice is a morally intricate and fascinating look at what happened to many German POWs in the final years and aftermath of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Whisper My Name to the Grass *




  








The story of one woman's amazing journey from American tourist to presidential advisor in the former Soviet Republic of Georgia. This country, mythical land of the Golden Fleece and once known as the "End of the World," became her world for a time. During earthquakes, the fall of the Soviet Union, and a civil war, this American was admitted into the lives of a passionate people as their nation struggled for its freedom.

“I watched the fall of the Soviet Union and its aftermath from this side of the world --the United States-- and the author has helped to fill out my understanding of what went on in Eastern Europe during that time. She has a profound love and appreciation of Georgian culture and people. Reading of her discoveries and work in that country, I feel like I have visited and known the people she describes. The influence she came to have in Georgia, and the things she was able to accomplish, is one for the storybooks, and all true! She gives a closer look at an important leader of the time, Eduard Shevardnadze. Her gift of description, whether observing compelling events or simple ways of life, is immense. It's a wonderful view into an ancient culture and a time that changed the world.”
~ Peggy Woodruff, host at Classical 89 BYU


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/26/22.

Currently Free.

*The Strong Ones: How a Band of Civilian Women Made Their Mark on the Army *




  








They said women couldn't keep up.
They said women weren't strong enough to do the military's toughest jobs.
In 1995, a ragtag band of civilians came to prove them wrong.

"An important story...No pedestal for these young American lionesses! Cheers and accolades instead." --Pat Schroeder, former Congresswoman and member of the House Armed Services Committee

THE STRONG ONES will inspire a new generation with its cast of ordinary women overcoming daunting obstacles—and will thrill readers with a stunning and heartwarming twist.

This is the inspiring true story of forty-five civilian women, including the author, who volunteered for a controversial seven-month Army strength study in 1995—and proved just how strong women can get. A hybrid of memoir and military history that will appeal to fans of WILD and ASHLEY'S WAR, THE STRONG ONES lays bare the raw emotions, vulnerabilities, and body image struggles of those who dug deep to show what it means to be a strong woman—in every sense.

With females still banned from combat and their supposed lack of physical strength used as a reason to keep them out, women from around Massachusetts—including moms, teachers, a landscaper, a prison guard, a journalist and one solider—came to change the rules. Female soldiers were busy serving their country so these civilians stepped in, forming a sisterhood like no other through 75-lb backpack hikes, 110-lb trailer pulls, shared pain, keg parties, snowball fights and a refusal to fail.

Author Sara Hammel, a test subject and reporter with exclusive access to the study, traces the women and their results through the years, revealing how their efforts came full circle decades later when all military jobs were opened up to women. Exclusive interviews with former Secretary of Defense Leon Panetta, former Congresswoman Pat Schroeder and Shannon Faulkner add context to this historic shift in military policy, anchoring the study firmly in the present.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/27/22.

Currently Free.

*Agents of the Planetary Republic Books 1-5 *




  








Ex-Space Marine Gina Wilcox transitions to civilian life, jumping into a career in law enforcement after the war. But peacetime criminals play dirty, with high tech toys for high risk jobs. Fortunately, Wilcox has several tricks up her sleeve, with gadgets and weaponry equal to the tasks at hand.

When old League codes activate long dormant sleeper cells, the Republic's capital explodes in a crime wave. The Navy has plans to fight back, assembling a team of grizzled Marines led by Commander Hamilton Wolf. These misfits spent more time in the brig than out, but their skills for wanton destruction sends them to the top of the list for a suicide mission reprisal.

Together, Wolf and Wilcox lead Agents of the Planetary Republic against forces of the League. Don't miss this rip-roaring action-packed adventure in Jaxon Reed's Milky Way Universe!

Books in this box set include Detective Wilcox, Storm Warning, Triskelion Conspiracy, Operation Counterforce, and Clarion Protocol.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Saving Aran: Redemption for a Ravaged Planet (Sons of Aran Book 1)*




  








*The deep forests of Cort and Dilia's home world, the planet Aran, are under threat of extinction, ravaged by the aliens from the stars.*

Avatar meets Shadow and Bone in this fantastic tale of lovers torn asunder amid a planet’s growing danger.

Aran native Cort has risen to head the premier gang in the rough slums that surround the aliens’ military base on his beloved planet. But his life is shattered when a powerful slumlord abducts his dearest friend Dilia to sell to the alien commandant. When Cort’s daring rescue attempt fails, the slumlord marks him for death. Cort’s only remaining hope is to flee to the one place the man and his minions can’t follow—the wilds of Aran’s strange, forbidding forest—and become the hunter, not the hunted.

On her own in the heavily fortified base, gentle healer Dilia fends off the commandant’s advances while working on ways to escape and rejoin her love.

Deep in the forests of Aran, Cort faces his own challenge: to confront his kinship with the ancient consciousness that lies deep in Aran’s heart, and to terminate the monstrous mission of the aliens, who are rapidly plundering the forest for profit. If they complete its destruction, they will imperil every living thing on Aran.

Read Saving Aran to learn Aran’s innermost secret and see how Cort and Dilia overcome the forces that seek to destroy them and the home planet they love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flight of the SkyCricket (Relics of Errus Book 1) *




  







In our world, science and mythology are mortal enemies. But what if a world existed where they were the same thing?In this first volume of The Relics of Errus, Flight of the SkyCricket, three sisters-Eli, Anna, and Rose Hoover-stumble through a window in the wine cellar of an old Victorian house and find themselves in Errus, a world where natural disasters give birth to mythological creatures-some harmless, some horrific. Caught up in a quest involving impassable deserts, dangerous jungles, dark mountainous caverns, and a menagerie of dwarfs, fairies, knights, and quirky scientists, they search for the mythical Well of the sea goddess Therra, which seems to be their only way home.Trapped in a world that births fairies from windstorms and dwarfs from earthquakes, everything rests on finding the lost Well... if it even exists. Both the pious and skeptic make their case along the way, but belief may not always be something you choose-sometimes it is something that happens to you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Taiwan Butterfly: A Modern Gothic Tale of Eternal Love and Sorcery for Teens and Young Adults*




  







An ancient and powerful grimoire called ‘The Book of the Butterfly’ that has existed secretly for thousands of years comes into the possession of a British missionary named Jonathan Woods during the Chinese Civil war. Jonathan flees to Taiwan with the ancient spell book and takes up residence in a high mountain township at the centre of the island. There he tutors a rich landowners daughter Chen Mei-Ying about language, life and sorcery. Mei-Ying begins practising the dark arts using the spell book, just before she dies in a car accident. Mei-Ying’s grieving boyfriend Huang Lee-Yang is told about the possibility that Mei-Ying could be resurrected if he becomes Jonathan’s new apprentice and believes in the power of true love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Moonshine & Magic (A Southern Charms Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








Magic and mystery are only part of the Southern Charms of Honeysuckle Hollow…

Charli Goodwin doesn’t expect her homecoming to go without a hitch—after all, she skipped town, leaving her fiancé and family without a clue as to where she was going or why. Now that she’s ready to return home, she plans to lay low and sip some of her Nana’s sweet tea while the town gossips come out to play.

Unfortunately, on her first night back, Charli discovers the body of her crazy great-uncle (hey, everyone has one). She suddenly finds herself at the center of a mystery that threatens the very foundations of Honeysuckle Hollow and the safety of every paranormal citizen in it—starting with Charli herself.

With the clock ticking, will Charli’s special magical talents be enough to save not only the town but her own life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Prosecco Pink: A Private Investigator Comedy Mystery (Franki Amato Mysteries Book 2) *




  








Franki finds nothing sweet about this sugar plantation mystery...

For PI Franki Amato, New Orleans is anything but The Big Easy. Her best friend and employer has assigned her an unsettling investigation—the murder of a gorgeous cosmetics CEO at an allegedly haunted plantation. Adding to Franki’s stress, her meddling Sicilian nonna is planning her engagement even though her boyfriend, Bradley, hasn’t popped the question, and his new secretary seems determined to ensure a proposal never happens. As Bradley grows distant and the plantation grows dangerous, Franki turns to a psychic who is deathly afraid of ghosts. But her relationship is the least of her worries. She has to figure out what pink lip gloss, pirates, and a legendary diamond have to do with the bizarre homicide before she, too, drops dead like a Southern belle during a sweltering summer.

Prosecco Pink is book 2 in the Franki Amato Mysteries, but it can be read as a standalone. If you like zany characters and laugh-out-loud humor with a splash of suspense, then you’ll drink up this fun series by USA Today Bestselling Author Traci Andrighetti. Cheers!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Yummy Pies and Someone Dies (Sandy Bay Cozy Mystery Book 25)*




  








A tragic hospital murder. A bevy of unusual suspects. A pregnant bakery owner caught in the middle.

When Meghan’s admitted to hospital as a precautionary measure, she’s glad to discover she won’t have to stay long.

She feels bullied, threatened, and confused by some of the people she meets and things she sees while on the hospital ward.

When the most obnoxious character on the ward is found dead, it seems everyone is happy to move on with their lives.

Meghan is happy to let the police do their jobs and solve the latest murder mystery in Sandy Bay… until one of her employees is identified as a prime suspect.

Can she afford to let idle rumors besmirch the good name of her bakery or will she help to clear her employee’s good name and find a diabolical genius in the process?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Skip Langdon Vol. 1-9: (The Skip Langdon Series) *




  








*The EDGAR AWARD-WINNING murder mystery series is now available for a KILLER price!*
Grab 9 thrilling page-turners for less than an Alexander Hamilton!
Follow the remarkably bold, smart, and refreshingly human New Orleans detective Skip Langdon through the twists and turns of New Orleans--from raucous Mardi Gras to the swampy summertime--at she navigates deadly family secrets, tracks down a serial killer, and delves deep into the mastermind of a psychopath unlike any you've ever encountered...

“Gritty, witty, & mesmerizing! Langdon is a splendid female heroine.” –People Magazine

"Like a good Grisham: taut, fast, and thrilling. But with a lot more heart and soul.” -The Clarion-Ledger

"If you haven't discovered Smith yet, now is the time to do so... Move over, Sara Paretsky!" -KPFA-FM

NEW ORLEANS MOURNING

It's Mardi Gras in New Orleans, and civic leader and socialite Chauncey St. Amant has been crowned Rex, King of Carnival. But his day of glory comes to an abrupt and bloody end when a parade-goer dressed as Dolly Parton guns him down.

AXEMAN'S JAZZ

What's the perfect killing field for a murderer? A place where he (or maybe she) can learn your secrets from your own mouth and then make friends over coffee. A supposedly "safe" place where anonymity is the norm. The horror who calls himself The Axeman has figured it out and claimed his territory—he's cherry-picking his victims in the 12-Step programs of New Orleans.

JAZZ FUNERAL

Skip Langdon just happens to be on hand when Ham Brocato, director if New Orleans Jazzfest, is discovered dead on the kitchen floor in the middle of his own party the evening before the Fest. To complicate the already murky case, the victim's sixteen-year-old blues musician sister has disappeared, and Skip suspects that if the young woman isn't the murderer, she's in mortal danger from the person who is.

DEATH BEFORE FACEBOOK

It’s a chilly November in 1994, and thirty-one-year-old Geoff Kavanagh surreptitiously splits his time between science fiction novels and cyberspace in his parents’ dilapidated, overgrown, uptown New Orleans mansion. Until his mother finds him dead from a suspicious fall off a ladder. Maybe he should never have posted about seeing his father murdered …

HOUSE OF BLUES

Sugar Hebert arrives home from a ten-minute errand to find her husband shot to death and the rest of her family missing—including her daughter Reed, heir apparent to the Hebert restaurant dynasty, and Reed's eleven-month-old daughter.

THE KINDNESS OF STRANGERS

Politics makes the strangest bedfellows of all and in New Orleans, a psychopath’s running for mayor. Not just the usual harmless megalomaniac—a murderer and a monster.

CRESCENT CITY CONNECTION

Sure, New Orleans is known for corruption, but suddenly the good guys get a break—an honest police chief. And then someone guns him down. When a terrifying organization called The Jury takes out the cop-killer, Detective Skip Langdon’s on the case. And she suspects The Jury’s the brainchild of her old nemesis, self-described preacher Errol Jacomine.

82 DESIRE

It seems Councilwoman Bebe Fortier has misplaced her equally prominent husband, United Oil VP Russell Fortier. Across town, part-time detective/poet Talba Wallis has a simple wish--to find out what Russell Fortier's disappearance has to do with her. NOPD Detective Skip Langdon soon senses something big starting to unfold, something a lot bigger than a missing husband.

MEAN WOMAN BLUES

The Rev. Errol Jacomine is crazy as a fox that just ate a loon and more dangerous than a cell full of serial killers. He's trying to off Detective Skip Langdon, the New Orleans cop who’s twice smashed his criminal endeavors, yet each time he’s managed to slip away. Now he’s mad.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sean Kruger Series Complete Boxed Set *




  








Three Thrilling Sean Kruger Novels In One Box Set!
THE FUGITIVE'S TRAIL
In the lobby of a prestigious Wall Street investment firm, one man is dead and another seriously injured. The man accused of the crime is now a fugitive. When the Director of the FBI personally orders Special Agent Sean Kruger to New York City to find the fugitive, Kruger questions the reason. Told to shut up and do his job, he starts looking into the case. What he finds is troubling. Eye-witness accounts seem contrived with little variance between individual testimonies. The more he hears, the more he feels someone is manipulating the story.

As the investigation unfolds, he discovers the only information known about the fugitive is a HR file from a former employer. Public records of the man do not exist.

The fugitive is a ghost. A ghost who has disappeared.

THE ASSASSIN'S TRAIL
A serial killer is on the loose in the Washington, DC area. Two men are dead and the FBI has called in Profiler Special Agent Sean Kruger. Now in the twilight of his career, Kruger and longtime girlfriend, Stephanie, have decided to marry. Tired of the bureaucracy and politics of the job, he wants no part of the investigation.

But when the assassin strikes close to home, it becomes personal and he turns to JR Diminski, the computer genius from The Fugitive's Trail, for help. To protect his new marriage he will put his life in danger as he pursues the assassin. An assassin whose ultimate goal is an attack in the center of the United States. An attack that could result in more civilian casualties than 9/11.

THE IMPOSTER'S TRAIL
Over the Indian Ocean, a Malaysia Airlines jumbo jet drops from radar. Three hundred twenty-seven souls disappear with it; a woman in Rockford, Illinois is brutally murdered. Unrelated news events? Retired FBI agent Sean Kruger doesn’t think so. He suspects it’s the work of serial killer Randolph Bishop.

Now a college professor, Kruger has tried to live with the mistake he made while investigating Bishop six years earlier. It looks as though the only man to elude him, in his twenty-five-year tenure with the FBI, has returned to seek vengeance on those who forced the man to flee the country. With his family in danger, Kruger comes out of retirement to find Bishop’s trail. A trail that leads Sean to question his own humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/27/22.

Currently Free.

*Redemption *




  








What's going to happen when the American and Iranian Air Force Top Guns meet in aerial combat?

An orphaned teenager stands before three graves. In despair and desperation, he enters the United States Air Force as a driver. Inspired by the pilots he ferries to their planes, Harry rises to become a Top Gun fighter pilot.

While flying his F-15 Eagle in a Combat Air Patrol show of force mission over the border of Iran and Iraq, Harry’s wingman is shot down by Iranian Captain Zandi (also known as Mar) using an experimental missile.

In the ensuing air battle, Harry displays amazing airmanship but loses consciousness, endures a life-threatening situation, and undergoes a near-death experience. After the mission, the air force grounds Harry.

In the meantime, his enemy, Mar, attains even greater aerial victories helping Pakistani pilots fly combat against Indian Air Force fighter pilots.

While he waits for the results of his medical evaluations, Harry is assigned to the Air Force Office of Special Investigations. He discovers he has a natural investigative ability, but this does not keep him from falling into a pit of despair.

Faced with the fate of losing his flying career, Harry relieves his frustrations and feelings of abandonment and loneliness with alcohol and an assortment of women.

Will his love for Katie, a computer geek he meets on a case, help him?

And will he ever meet Mar in aerial combat to avenge the loss of his wingman?

Will Harry ever find redemption?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Legacy Marines (The United Federation Marine Corps' Lysander Twins Book 1) *




  








Esther and Noah Lysander are the twin children of General Ryck Lysander, Commandant of the Marine Corps, leader of the Evolution, and Chairman of the Federation. When they are told that their father and mother have been assassinated, they are both devastated. Cut adrift, they each decide to enlist in the Corps—but for different reasons. Esther feels it is her duty to carry on the family legacy, confident that she can excel and reach the top. Noah simply wants to earn his father’s pride, even if it is too late.

As children of General Lysander, they are not “normal” recruits. Seniors and peers are well aware of their background, and the twins can’t escape the public eye. From under their father’s heavy shadow, the two have to discover his or her personal path in the Corps, even when that seems to pull them apart from each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Three Aliens Walk Into A Bar (The Invasion of Lake Peculiar Book 1)*



  








Aliens have invaded earth. In Lake Peculiar, that's nothing to be rude about.

Nerdy 20-something Sam has lived his life desperate for the approval of his domineering best friend Gus, so when it’s announced that aliens are coming and Gus decides he wants to go to Canada to kiss his online girlfriend before the world ends, Sam allows himself to get pulled along. Again.

But Gus’s plans have a way of falling apart, and this one is no exception. They soon find themselves stranded in Lake Peculiar, Minnesota, a struggling small town that has weathered disasters before and is sure the alien invasion won’t mean anything to them … until three aliens arrive in the center of town.

Things are about to get much more complicated than anyone – especially wallflower Sam – is ready for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Eye of the Colossus: A Steampunk Space Fantasy Adventure (Holly Drake Jobs Book 1) *




  








*Holly Drake just got out of prison... but that doesn't mean she’s free.*
The City of Jade Spires is no paradise, but everything about it says otherwise: the glimmering jade towers, the glow of a gas giant, and the 6 Moons balanced between four supposedly equal races.

Serving an unfair sentence like Holly’s clears up such a gross misconception pretty quick. When she walks free due to the intervention of a mysterious source, she soon realizes they want her to do something:

*Steal a priceless jewel about to be moved off-planet.*
With a record like hers—fair or not, that doesn’t matter—it’s the only work she can find. Her old life is over and there’s no bringing it back. Problem is, she has no idea how to pull off a heist and precious little time to figure it out.

But giving up was never an option. If it was, she wouldn't have landed in prison in the first place.

Why Holly? Who’s pulling her strings? And just how far across the 6 Moons system and into danger will she have to go for answers before time runs out?

Fans of Firefly, Leverage, and The Mandalorian will enjoy this moon-hopping adventure in a far away solar system. Grab your copy of Eye of the Colossus and escape today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sweet Taste of Murder: An Angel Lake Mystery (Walking Calamity Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








What could possibly be worse than a string of calls from a telemarketer?

Elise Pepper is about to find out. Her return to her southern hometown after a scandalous divorce is stressful enough, but when she trips over the body of the town playboy, her stress meter hits an all-time high.

Between bizarre phone calls and more, the victim has left behind a heap of trouble that includes missing money, missing pets, and mourning lovers. Add in a growing list of suspects and Elise is neck deep trouble. Stuck in the middle of her personal drama and the small town rumor mill, there’s no shortage of theories. But when she discovers her best friend, Lavina is the number one suspect, she knows what she has to do. The question is will it help or hurt?

Can amateur sleuth Elise clear her friend's name, or will her friendship blinders shield her from the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Potluck and Pandemonium (A Sweetwater Springs Southern Mystery Book 1) *




  








Recently widowed Glory Harper needs a fresh start. After the investigation into her husband’s suspicious death in Texas stalls, she decides that the best way to begin moving forward with her life is to pull up stakes and head back home to Alabama. But when Glory stumbles over a body in the graveyard during a church picnic, she finds herself at the top of the suspect list. Which isn’t surprising since the murder weapon is engraved with her initials. Looks like this murder has her name written all over it.

Glory decides to put her mystery-solving instincts to work and “help” her brother, a detective on the local force, prove her innocence. But when his new boss, the hunky Hunt Walker, steps in and takes over, Glory can’t seem to stay out of hot water. And it’s getting hotter by the minute!

Can Glory find the killer before another dead body is found?

This fun, southern cozy mystery is full of lovable characters and a small town you can’t help but fall in love with.

And, don't miss out on the great recipes at the end of the book!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder with an Ocean View: A Robin's Nest Mystery *




  







Someone is stalking what's left of Jennifer Jameson's family. The question is who? Her only clue comes from a great-grandfather who died before she was born. According to Jack Winston's journal from 1943, he and his wife were like toast and jam. She was sweet and Jack was frequently toasted. The glamorous couple solved mysteries between quips and cocktails, but because they were unable to solve one riddle, Jenny will have to pit herself against a killer. The only lucky break for the former public defender is that she knows a former FBI agent who just happens to be vacationing in Bar Harbor. Two interlocking mysteries will unfold in the same house. Two couples, separated by 75 years, with one thing in common, a secret that leads them to Murder with an Ocean View.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Purrfectly Dogged (The Mysteries of Max Book 19) *




  








A Tale About Tails and Trails

It was a day like any other when we first came across the horror: in the middle of the pavement, in front of our own home no less, a dog had done its business. Of course we could have shaken our heads and left it at that, but Harriet decided enough was enough and formed the first-ever Cat Committee for the Re-Education of Dogs or CCREC. We were going to make dogs use litter, like cats have done since the dawn of time (or since the litter box was invented).

Meanwhile, Odelia had her hands full with a missing persons case. The wife of Marge’s ex-boyfriend had disappeared, and her daughter begged Odelia to find her. And then there were all those werewolf sightings. Suffice it to say Odelia had plenty of material for her articles. So you might be inclined to think things were looking good for the Poole family.

Unfortunately we threw a spanner in the works when we asked Grandma Muffin to become a CCREC’er. Don’t look at me like that. It seemed like a good idea at the time. Gran really took the mission to heart, and things more or less went downhill from that point onward. Uncle Alec practically lost his job, the two ex-convicts Marge had taken under her wing clearly were up to no good, and a war between cats and dogs suddenly seemed like a very real prospect.

So was there a happy ending? Do read on and find out in Purrfectly Dogged, my latest tale about tails and trails.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Under the Moonlight: A Riveting Kidnapping Mystery *




  








To get her daughter back, a mother must confront a dark past.

A child's abduction leads to a frightening pattern within a small rural town where nothing is as it seems. When Charlie's daughter disappears, local police struggle with the case. Extensive search parties return with no clues. The child has vanished into thin air. No footprints. Nothing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE DARING NIGHT: in the company of murder (DI Tara Grogan Book 2)*




  








A city has to give up one of its secrets for a detective to catch a killer.

Liverpool is in the midst of an emergency. Several people have been poisoned. But DI Tara Grogan is not on the case. Instead, she has an in-tray full of mundane tasks and jealously watches from the sidelines as the high profile investigation unfolds.

One such task is looking into the suicide of a company executive. Probing a little deeper, Grogan begins to smell a rat. All is not well at Harbinson Fine Foods and, with the city on high alert and its people on edge, the detective begins to suspect a connection to the main investigation.

Struggling to convince her superiors of her lead, Grogan strikes up a friendship with the deceased’s lover and company secretary, the seductive Jez Riordan.

Once again, only by overstepping the boundaries between work and pleasure, can Grogan begin to see the whole picture. With more murders inevitable and the main investigation stalled, the detective enters the ring, and must parry the moves of powerful and motivated people to nail the suspect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Computer Heist (The Travelers Book 2) *




  








*Theft…Deception…Murder…*

The Travelers, husband and wife con artists, agree to steal a newly developed data-mining program—a simple, lucrative job. Instead, they find they’ve been sucked into a poorly-planned scam where all the players have their own underhanded agendas.

Who’s really calling the shots? Their employer? Her boss? Or the local crime lord? It’s a maze of treachery and betrayal. Can the Travelers stay ahead of the competition and the cops long enough to escape with the loot?

The Computer Heist is a high-octane crime thriller that will keep you guessing until the very end. If you like fast-paced action, surprising plot twists, and criminal mischief, then you’ll love the second installment of Michael P. King’s Travelers series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Desecration (Brooke and Daniel Book 1) *




  








*Someone out there is murdering the living… and desecrating the dead.*
Detective Jamie Brooke is a woman in the depths of despair. Her career is on the ropes. Her daughter is dying — there are only hours left before the end, and decisions have to be made.

Museum curator Blake Daniel is a man on the edge of destruction. Cursed with the ability to “read” objects — to see where they’ve come from, and the bloody histories they experience — Blake splits his time between working as a researcher at the British Museum… and binge-drinking to forget his nightmare visions.

Together, these two broken souls are all that stand between London and a brutal killer. A young woman has been murdered, her uterus and unborn child removed during a gala event at a college of surgeons, any of whom could have committed the crime. The only clue is a small ivory Anatomical Venus, dating to the seventeenth century.

Body modification, grave robbery, Nazi eugenics, a laboratory that specializes in extreme genetic experiments. All come together to create a mystery unlike any Jamie has experienced, and a danger greater than any Blake has ever seen in his visions.

It will take all Jamie’s detective skills, and all Blake’s psychic abilities, to find the killer. To end the murders. To stop something that wants to destroy all that is good… and leave behind only DESECRATION.

Desecration is the first book in a thrilling series by New York Times and USA Today bestselling author J.F. Penn: a blend of crime, psychological thriller — and the supernatural. Click “buy now” and find out what’s behind the world you think you know…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cruel (Bending Justice Book 1) *




  








Kay Havelin just landed her first job as an attorney with a prominent New Orleans law firm, but standing in the way of her dream life and career is her abusive, addict boyfriend, Casey Young.

After offering to help him through rehab, things get tense and she ends the relationship. But when Casey is found dead a week later, she is called to defend the one person who refused to help her, Casey’s oldest friend and dealer, Markus Finch.

Officer Reese Milo is called to the case after suffering an injury he’s only recently recovered from, and his suspicions arise when his old mentor accuses Kay of lying to put him away. Reese ignores the accusations but in the course of finding out the truth, he becomes more convinced that the old man might not be lying after all.

Is Kay Havelin capable of murder? Or is the old man’s accusation his last shot at revenge? Should Reese trust the man who raised him, or put his faith in a woman whose past is much darker than his own?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Without a Homeland: Love, Loss and Resilience at Qatrom Refugee Camp*




  








In May 1999, Bobbie Lord got on a plane. She was headed to the Qatrom Refugee Camp in Korҫё, Albania to assist the Kosovar Albanians who had fled ethnic cleansing. It wasn’t the first humanitarian tour for Bobbie, who already had several years of experience working in countries including Kenya, Guatemala and Zambia.

This time she was working with Relief International, under the umbrella of the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees. She had been assigned the job of camp manager at Qatrom and its 3,000 refugees. Despite her experience in humanitarian work, Bobbie was uncertain. At sixty, was she too old to handle the pressure? How could she ensure the refugees’ health and safety while also helping them deal with their trauma and boredom?

Heartbreaking and compassionate, Without a Homeland recounts the courage and resilience of a people facing unimaginable obstacles, and one woman’s mission to give them hope that someday, they would return home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/29/22.

Currently Free.

*Hayden's World: Volume 1 (Hayden's World Collection) *




  








Survival tales in the skies of Uranus, desperate struggles at the solar system's edge, and near-lightspeed interstellar expeditions await in this hard science fiction collection of seven Hayden’s World short reads:

43 Seconds:
James Hayden has a dream, and the Riggs test vehicle is going to take him there. But when failure after failure leads to his last chance exploding spectacularly, he must partner with an AI and gamble everything for one last shot at the stars.

Silver-Side Up:
Two old friends, a silver space ship, and a perfect day for a test flight.

Erebus:
In 43 Seconds, James Hayden took us to near-light-speed with the world’s first Riggs ship. Now, construction of the second Riggs ship is nearly complete, and in one month Sarah will take the helm. But growing opposition may shut down the program before she gets her chance. When James’s last-ditch publicity stunt traps him light-days from rescue, Sarah must decide just how far she’s willing to go to save a friend.

Signal Loss:
Life aboard the Aristarchus isn’t much of an adventure, and Kyan just wants to do his job and get back to his family. When he discovers a mysterious object at the edge of the solar system and an unexpected contact during comms loss, data running turns life-or-death thirteen billion kilometers from home.

Last Stand:
Kyan testifies about the events in Signal Loss, but other agendas are in play.

Aero One:
Jia can’t breathe, her ship is minutes from breaking apart in Uranus’s atmosphere, and the lifepod just burned up. Things aren’t going well. When her injured engineer’s solution sends them plummeting into the icy stratosphere, they find themselves trapped in a life-or-death battle against time, the elements, and unexpected visitors.

Titan’s Shadow:
In Aero One, Jia nearly lost everything during her encounter with the pirate ship Maya. A year later, she’s trying to restart her life as a freelancer aboard Saturn’s newly-built Cassini Station. But Cassini has its own secrets. When a chance encounter with a past adversary sets old battles in motion, she must unravel the mystery of Titan’s Shadow before more lives are lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Regen (Penchant for Trouble Book 1)*




  








Nobody defied the Faerie Council…

…and so, she set out to catch him.

Was it the only way to get what she wanted?

At sixteen years old, Trisha had been through the system and survived, barely. When she landed in Dan and Nina’s care, everything changed. They weren’t like other humans. For the first time in her life, she felt safe.

Was this what love was like?

Still, she wasn’t ready to trust.

Her secret must be kept.

An escaped prisoner must be caught and the Faerie Council has demanded Trisha join the hunt. She doesn’t want to, but there isn’t any other choice. The stories of what they do to those who disobey orders chilled her to the bone.

There’s just one problem…

…the team she’s put on includes her ex.

And what he did to her was unforgivable.

You’ll love this action-packed YA Urban Fantasy because this heroine is strong in ways she doesn’t even know, and the quests will keep you turning the pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Every Witch Way but Ghouls (Magical Misfits Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Murder most ghoulish...

Feisty enchanted hedgehogs with eye-watering gas issues, a half-dragon with an attitude, and a headless corpse aren't the best things to start the day with!

But that's what we encounter in our first week working for animal control in Crimson Cove. We'd only come here to find a missing person but got more than we bargained for. As an enchanted cat, few things phase me, but even I wince when my wonderful witch, Zandra Crypt, finds a body missing its head.

Much like my witch, I have a strong sense of justice, and when the angels are stumped over the killer, we poke around. It doesn't take long before we find a worrying connection to the body, a dangerous gang of magical criminals, and what happened to Zandra's mother (she's the missing person.)

How will a plucky witch and a strikingly beautiful white cat (that's me) beat the gang, find the killer, and locate Zandra's mother?

Care to find out, help me solve a murder, and share a secret or two with you?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder's a Witch: A Beechwood Harbor Magic Mystery (Beechwood Harbor Magic Mysteries Book 1) *




  








I’m a witch with a problem. Okay, make that lots of problems.

Following a slight misunderstanding with magical law enforcement, I wind up expelled from the hidden supernatural community known as the Seattle Haven. My parole office dumps me in a tiny beach town with nothing but my collection of worldly possessions and a warning that this is my last shot.

I don’t think I’m cut out for the human world, but when stuck between a prison cell and a haunted halfway house, I suppose I’ll take option B.

Things start out better than expected, I even manage to make a few friends, but when my boss at the local coffee house is found dead in an alley, I get tangled up in the investigation, and might have to blow my cover to prove my friend’s innocence.

Add to that a fussy ghost landlady, warring vampire and shifter roommates, and my rapidly dwindling savings, and I’m beginning to wonder if I might have been better off serving that prison sentence after all.

It’s too late now. I’m in the thick of it and come hex or high water, I’ll get to the bottom of this murder, even if it means permanent banishment from the magical world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Handyman Homicide (Reckless Camper Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The new campground comes with a body.

Sassy Letouroux is not normally an impulsive woman, but when the campground that held so many childhood memories comes up for sale, she throws caution to the wind and buys it—sight unseen.

Arriving with her 85 year old mother and her bloodhound, Elvis, Sassy realizes there’s a lot to do before the campground will be ready for the spring rush of guests.

And first on the to-do list is find out who murdered her handyman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sound of Murder (Musical Murder Mystery Book 1) *




  








How do you solve a problem like... a murder?

Ruby Ecco has been a chorus girl her whole life. “You have a great voice and such a pretty face, but we don’t have a leading role for someone your size,” is what casting directors have always told her.

But she’s finally landed a nice gig, touring with a traveling theatre troupe. Being in the chorus affords her the opportunity to sightsee in every town they visit....and to shine in a brand-new role when one of her castmates turns up dead.

Can Ruby solve the mystery of what happened to Mother Abbess in their production of The Sound of Music? Would someone actually murder a woman who was in town to play a NUN?!

Ruby intends to climb every mountain on her quest to bring the murderer to justice...or else it might be so long, farewell for our favorite chorus girl!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wedding Thrashers (A Bird Lover's Mystery Book 10) *




  








Amy’s getting married! Yes, that’s right, after all this time, Amy is getting married. But wait…which Amy? Is it Amy Simms or that other Amy? You know the one I mean, Amy-the-ex, Amy Harlan, as in ex-wife of Derek Harlan who himself is currently Amy Simms’ boyfriend? Wedding bells are ringing and necks are being wrung. Ouch, that’s a bad pun, I know. And it just might end up being a bad day for a wedding. Sorry, Billy, but that’s no Idol threat.

Amy’s life is about to change forever and there just might be some till-death-do-us-parting when this pair of lovebirds goes to tie the knot at the altar of love and end up altering their own lives forever.

Egrets, I’ve had a few…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Desert Sanctuary: A Detective Sanchez/Father Montero Mystery*




  








“Baker’s (An Imperfect Crime, 2018, etc.) images are rich . . . The book’s pacing is superb, starting out strong with the gunfight . . . Timeliness of content stands out . . . A resonant, character-driven mystery.” — Kirkus Reviews

A cop murdered, a sanctuary violated,
a contract out on Sanchez’s head. . . .

In this second novel in the Detective Sanchez/Father Montero Mystery series, a nighttime drug bust in Phoenix turns deadly. Police Captain Ronald Gurvy shoots it out with gang boss Roberto Gomez and both men are killed. Detective Lori Sanchez is first on the scene and hears a third party running away in the dark. Who was it? The killer or a witness to the murder?

When Sanchez is accused of killing both men, Father Guillermo Montero steps forward to help his friend prove her innocence. At the same time he must help a new priest, Father John, protect Latin American refugees and a man seeking sanctuary in John’s church because he saw something no man should ever see.

Sanchez and Montero work the case together. Police on the Phoenix PD think she killed Gurvy. The infamous Westside Gang is convinced she killed Gomez. They all want her dead. Sanchez must fight for her life as the clues tumble together and the plot thickens.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Grimm Up North: A Yorkshire Murder Mystery (DCI Harry Grimm Crime Thrillers 1) *




  








A young woman vanishes without a trace. Can an ex-soldier-turned-copper keep a mystery from becoming a tragedy?

Bristol, England. DCI Harry Grimm carries his horrific IED scars both inside and out. But when the ex-paratrooper’s obsession with tracking down his murderous father nearly throws an investigation, the dyed-in-the-wool city dweller is horrified to be reassigned to North Yorkshire’s rural backwater. Determined to escape his exile of parking tickets and lost lambs, he does his best to alienate the locals… until a teen disappears.

Well-acquainted with the ugly desires of human traffickers, Grimm fears the victim may have already met a gruesome end. So when he and his team make an awful discovery, his instinct for trouble tells him he’s stumbled across a special type of scum who could be hiding in plain sight.

Will the hard-nosed investigator nail his prey before the town mourns one of its own?

Grimm Up North is the gripping first book in the Harry Grimm crime fiction series. If you like driven but appealing heroes, British countryside settings, and a dollop of humor, then you’ll love David J. Gatward's fish-out-of-water suspense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Chrissy Livingstone Three Book Set (1): Gripping Mystery and Suspense Thrillers (Gripping Mystery and Suspense Thriller Book Sets by Linda Coles) *




  








Get three brilliant and captivating stories together featuring private investigator Chrissy Livingstone by master storyteller Linda Coles. “Move over Agatha Christie, there’s a new dame in town.” Amazon reviewer.

Nearly 1000 pages of suspenseful adventure to keep you enthralled. Here's what's included:

Tin Men

Mysterious photos. Missing diaries. Family secrets with fatal consequences.

Chrissy Livingstone grieves over her father’s sudden death. While she cleans out his old things, she discovers something she can't explain: seven school-style photos of boys with the year 1987 stamped on the back. Unable to turn off her intrigue, she sets out to find them only to discover that three of the seven have committed suicide…

Tracing the clues from Surrey to Santa Monica, Chrissy unearths disturbing ties between her father's work as a financier and the victims. As each new connection raises more sinister questions about her family, she fears she should've left the secrets buried with the dead.

Will Chrissy put the past to rest, or will the sins of the father destroy her family?

Walk Like You

When a major railway accident turns into a bizarre case of a missing body, will this PI’s hunt for the truth take her way off track?

London. Private investigator Chrissy Livingstone’s dirty work has taken her down a different path to her family. But when her upper-class sister begs her to locate a friend missing after a horrific train crash, she feels duty-bound to assist. Though when the two dig deeper, all the evidence seems to lead to one mysterious conclusion: the woman doesn’t want to be found.

Still with no idea why the woman was on the train, and an unidentified body uncannily resembling the missing person lying unclaimed in the mortuary, the sisters follow a trail of cryptic clues through France. The mystery only deepens when they learn someone else is searching, and their motive could be murder…

Can Chrissy find the woman before she meets a terrible fate?

The Silent Ones

An abandoned child. A missing couple. A village full of secrets.

When a couple holidaying in the small Irish village of Doolan disappear one night, leaving their child behind, Chrissy Livingstone has no choice but to involve herself in the mystery surrounding their disappearance.

As the toddler is taken into care, it soon becomes apparent that in the close-knit village the couple are not the only ones with secrets to keep.

With the help of her sister, Julie, Chrissy races to uncover what is really happening. Could discovering the truth put more lives at risk?

A suspenseful story that will keep you guessing until the end.

Perfect for fans of Dervla McTiernan, Jo Spain, Sam Blake, Carmel Harrington, Sinead Crowley and Graham Masterton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dagger Quest (Cutter Kauai Sea Adventures Book 1) *




  








An aging Coast Guard patrol boat is all that stands between the world and nuclear annihilation!

The world is on the brink of war, with NATO mobilizing to counter a Russian threat to Poland and Lithuania and leaders openly discussing war options. In the midst of the crisis, a Russian bomber collides with a U.S. fighter off Florida causing the accidental launch of a nuclear-tipped hypersonic missile.

A Coast Guard cutter on a routine patrol finds a drug-laden sailboat smashed and adrift north of the Florida Keys. The boat’s damage is from a near miss by the Russian missile which has not harmlessly flown deep into the Gulf of Mexico as initially thought, but crashed somewhere in the Keys.

The Coast Guard crew is in a race against a vicious and powerful international crime syndicate to find and recover the Russian nuke before its discovery can trigger a nuclear war.

Exploring the friendship and teamwork of a typical ship's crew, in the face of unexpected and hazardous challenges, Dagger Quest provides a fast-paced, taut story - excellent fare for both sea adventure and military thriller fans.

This is a military thriller adaptation of a SciFi novel previously published as Engage at Dawn: First Contact by Edward Hochsmann.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dumb Move (Sei Thriller Book 6)*




  








*When you have a week to save your life, you get off your butt real quick.*

I have a bounty on my head worth fifty million dollars. Every assassin I can think of will come for me. Even the ones I had called my friends. To end this nonsense, I need to kill Ethan Carmotte, the man responsible for funding the contract. But first, I need to find him.

I have a week to get from San Francisco to New York. A contact there is the best at digging up information. It won’t be easy, though. News about the big payday is out, and money-hungry assassins are circling. Attacks are imminent. I know that much for sure. But if I can make that trip and not die in the process, I’ll have a real chance at finding Ethan and making him wish he’d never made this dumb move. Wish me luck.

Dumb Move revives the Sei thriller series ten years later. You'll cheer for Sei once again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Soldier of Fortune Guide to How to Disappear and Never Be Found *




  








No matter if you’re being followed or stalked or need to get away as soon as possible, being able to disappear without a trace is something that you will need to know. Whether you’re an ordinary civilian or a military operative, having this skill is imperative to ultimate survival . . . and there’s nobody better at knowing how to vanish at a moment’s notice than a former SAS expert.

Barry Davies has produced a solution to all of these problems and more with the Soldier of Fortune Guide to How to Disappear and Never Be Found. No matter the reason, Davies divulges the secret ways to disappear that only a military-trained soldier could know. Formerly serving in the British Special Air Service, Davies was trained in this secret art and will inform you of the many companies to call in order to erase all records, how to give false information, how to disappear in our social media environment, and much more.

In this priceless guide, readers can learn how to protect themselves, their friends, and their families, all with the secret ways that Davies reveals. By following this model, one never has to feel unsafe or afraid ever again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/29/22.

Currently Free.

*The Panay Incident *




  








It's a lazy Sunday afternoon on this twelfth of December, 1937. The American gunboat USS Panay plows the slow-moving waters of the Yangtze off Nanking. The Panay patrols China's rivers to protect American interests in the chaos that engulfs the Middle Kingdom. Today, the Japanese army has fought to the gates of Nanking.


The Japanese bomb explodes dead center atop the Panay's wheelhouse. Fire, shrapnel, and wood splinters rip into the commanding officer and all others on watch. The second bomb smashes into the quarterdeck. The Japanese aircraft press their assault. Forty-five minutes later, the Panay's bow dips under the Yangtze's surface and slowly settles on the riverbed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Family Royale *




  








After losing his wife and son, Orin, due to his alcoholism, Dennis Hoke feels like he really needs a lucky break. He sees the Family Royale online gaming competition as his chance at redemption. This is the moment when he can rise to the challenge and finally become the father Orin needs.

They enter the contest together, competing to see which family can come out on top. What starts out as a great bonding experience for father and son soon derails as Dennis becomes addicted to success and his newfound stardom.

Orin begins to question just how far his father will go to win? And what’s the point in winning the game if you lose your soul?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Operation Oversex - A Sci-Fi Action Satire Comedy *




  








Drawing inspiration from the great 1984 Polish film Sexmission, Operation Oversex is a sci-fi action comedy filled with sarcasm, dark humor, adventure, and hidden satire. Gripping characters are put through hell desperately pursuing their own survival in a thrilling story of bravery, defiance, romance, and freedom.

After being chosen as guinea pigs for the first ever human hibernation experiment, Chad O'Connor and Tyrone Jackson are placed in suspended animation that is supposed to last three years. Instead of waking up in the year 2030 as planned, they wake up in the year 2083 in a post-nuclear world as the only two living males on Earth in a society run by women. What appears to be a paradise at first turns into a world of horrors and a quest for survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Into the Macrocosm: Short Stories of the Dark Cosmic, Bizarre, and the Fantastic *




  








A collection of twilight zone shorts exploring the fantasy-rich past, frightful present, and uncanny future.

Enter an obscure universe known through the lives of 22 souls as the Nameless One and their ghoulish companion attempt to unlock the mysterious past of how they died. Yet, danger lurks even in the post-death realm, the Midway, and it is not keen on mortal visitors.

A talking goat head, celestial beings, self-imposed existential dread, devils and demons are a small selection of what awaits in the Macrocosm.

Award-winning author Konn Lavery’s short story collection explores his expanding Macrocosm, sharing the same universe as his previous works such as the horror novels Cultivate and Rave, thriller YEGman, and the dark fantasy series Mental Damnation. These interconnected tales bring everything under one, strange, unsettling, cosmos.

Recognition

Literary Titan, Gold Book Award, 2021
Dan Poynter’s Global eBook Awards, Bronze Short Stories, 2021
N.N. Light Book Awards, Finalist Horror, 2021
The Wishing Shelf Awards, Finalist Adult Fiction, 2021
Manybooks May 2022 Horror Book of the Month


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*If You Think You Know Fantasy Football... Think Again *




  








IF YOU THINK YOU KNOW FANTASY FOOTBALL... THINK AGAIN

This book will transform the way you think about fantasy football. Instead of giving you short-term "tips and tricks" that are bound to fail, Noah Lieberman provides you with a deeper understanding of fantasy sports that will answer all the tough questions. By reading this book, you’ll learn the answers to the following, and much more:



What goes on behind the scenes in fantasy sports?
Is fantasy football healthy competition?
How does fantasy football affect us psychologically?

Whether you’re a seasoned pro, or you've never played before, If You Think You Know Fantasy Football… Think Again will give you a fascinating perspective on one of the world’s fastest growing games. Noah Lieberman provides the perfect combination of theory and humor that makes complicated ideas seem simple, fun, and easy to learn. By the end, you’ll be ready to take on the world of fantasy sports.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead as a Dodo: A Paranormal Cozy Witch Mystery (Wonderland Detective Agency Book 1) *




  







From the Amazon bestselling author of the Wonky Inn books comes a brand-new magical fantasy witch detective series.

Dodo was dead. And there the matter should have rested.

At least for DS Elise Liddell.

Emotionally burnt out, she considers herself retired from police work.

By rights it has nothing to do with her, but someone killed the poor man and, as Elise can resist everything except a good puzzle (and a shot of Blue Goblin vodka), here she is tangled up in a murder case.

When a petty thief hands himself into the Ministry of Witches Police Department, Elise’s ex-colleagues consider it an open and shut case.

She’s less convinced.

Revitalized by the investigation, she takes the suspect on as the first client of her new paranormal detective agency. What would this insignificant wretch have to gain by murdering the cantankerous old wizard? Elise knows full well, by uncovering the motive she can reveal the true killer.

But she forgets, in Tumble Town even the shadows are alive … and now someone or something is hunting her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Midlife So Magnificent: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Cozy Mystery (Forty's The New Forever Book 1)*




  








What do Selene Atwood and Hale Hall have in common?
Both need a makeover.

Forty-something Selene Atwood is ready to start a new chapter in her life. Divorced and with a very empty nest, she’s determined to restore the ancient estate and turn it into a trendy new B&B.

The only thing darker and more mysterious than the dilapidated old castle is the owner, Cullen Hale. A self-made man in his own right, millionaire Cullen has ferventlyguarded his privacy. Selene can’t help wonder why he’s chosen her of all people to manage his new business endeavor.

When the castle’s groundskeeper is found murdered in the giant hedge maze, Selene finds herself accused of the crime. She’s got to prove to Cullen—and the county Sheriff—that she’s innocent. Which means she must find the killer herself.

Luckily, she’s got Presto, a magic cat. The snarky ginger cat can lend a paw when he’s not sulking around like a spoiled prince.

Wait, magic cat? Yes. Magical cat. Because the secrets of Hale Hall run deep—and its ancient power reveals something about Selene’s own ancestry.

Selene might actually be a witch. A witch that the lonely, dilapidated castle has summoned for reasons beyond earthly renovation.

Hale Hall is a place where paranormal entities check in, but they don’t check out. Can Selene and Prestofind the killer in time, or will they end up as lost souls haunting the castle walls?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Be Still My Heart (A Dear Abby Cozy Mystery Book 2) *




  








Abby Maguire is lagging behind with her scoops. As a reporter for the Eden Rise Gazette, she needs to be first in with the news but Eden is a small town and, even on a bad day, nothing much happens… And even then, the local café owner has shown a talent for beating her to the latest news.

After witnessing an altercation between two Eden thespian rivals, Abby hopes the annual Eden picnic fundraiser will be the perfect venue for her to witness some fireworks. Everyone has turned up, and everyone is dressed in 1920s costumes. Everyone including the dead body she finds.

The police claim it was death by natural causes. No one in Eden believes this, and everyone expects Abby Maguire to get to the bottom of the unexpected death. Someone has gone to a lot of trouble to make the death look like an accident. When she's staring down the barrel of a gun, Abby knows she finally has her scoop.

This Cozy Mystery is a clean read, with no graphic violence, sex, or strong language but full of lots of fun, quirky dialogue and characters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Corpse in the Cabana (Viola Roberts Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








Successful author Viola Roberts is headed to a writers’ conference at an exotic Florida resort complete with white sand beaches and swaying palm trees. She plans to lounge in the shade drinking frosty beverages with little umbrellas while catching up on her never ending to-be-read pile. And, of course, no sojourn to tropical climes would be complete without her boozy, wise-cracking best friend and fellow author, Cheryl.

When Viola discovers the diva of the author world dead (as a doornail) of unnatural causes, the police immediately consider her their prime suspect. But when the head detective turns a gimlet eye on Viola’s best friend, the author has had enough! Along with help from hunky fellow writer, Lucas Salvatore, Viola is determined to ascertain who killed the corpse in the cabana before she, or Cheryl, wind up in jail. Or worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Extra (Rita Farmer Mysteries Book 2) *




  








Rita Farmer knows what it feels like to be flat broke. Even now, when studying to be a lawyer, Rita is so far in debt that she has to scrounge for acting jobs to keep herself and her son afloat. Decked out in police uniform as an extra on a low-budget movie shoot, she wanders into a rough part of town and is pulled into a vicious assault. Rita chases off the two men but doesn't escape unscathed, and the boy they attacked isn't out of danger yet. His injuries could last the rest of his life.

Rita's heart goes out to him and his grandmother, Amaryllis B. Cubitt, the director of an urban mission that Rita had turned to for help years ago. But the mission has changed from its unassuming past and is now flush with secret donations and gruff guards posted at the doors. Rita can't but wonder if now Amaryllis is too proud to ask for the help she needs.

Smart and charming, Rita Farmer is back in the spotlight in The Extra, a second act that is as dazzling and delightful as the first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jack Dillon Dublin Tales, Volumes 1-5*




  








The first five books in the best selling Jack Dillon Dublin Tales series:

Welcome, Sweet Dreams, Mirror Mirror, Silver Bullet, and Fair City Blues.

“Witty, clever and riveting. US Marshall Jack Dillon is sent to Dublin where the door on his career is about to be slammed shut, better hang on for a wild ride…” - Criminal Behavior

Have you met Jack Dillon?

He's a US Marshal who ends up on ‘special assignment’ in Dublin. The Irish Mob, the Russian Mob, corruption, bodies, murders, vendettas, a target on his back . . . it’s a busy time!

Jack Dillon Dublin Tales, you're about to be throughly entertained.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Titus Ray Thrillers Books 1, 2, & 3: (A Titus Ray Thriller Box Set) *




  








From One Night in Tehran, through Two Days in Caracas, to Three Weeks in Washington, these thrillers are full of non-stop action, page-turning suspense, and touches of humor, romance, and faith. Together these novels have over 950 five-star reviews.

Book I, One Night in Tehran
When he starts searching for answers, an assassin begins his own search—for him.

In Tehran, while hiding out from the Iranian secret police, CIA officer, Titus Ray, finds shelter with a group of Iranian Christians. Compelled by their unwavering faith, the battle-hardened agent becomes a believer shortly before they smuggle him out of Iran to freedom in Turkey.

Returning to the States, he discovers his Iranian mission failed because of political infighting within the Agency. After delivering a scathing indictment against the Deputy Director of Operations, he’s forced to take a year’s medical leave in Oklahoma.

Before leaving Langley, however, he discovers a Hezbollah hit man has targeted him for assassination. Now, while trying to figure out what it means to be a follower of Christ, he must decide if the Iranian couple he meets in Oklahoma has ties to the man who's trying to kill him, and if Nikki Saxon, a beautiful local detective, can be trusted with his secrets.

Book II, Two Days in Caracas
On the hunt for an assassin, Titus Ray faces a threat he never imagined. Can he overcome the obstacles and capture Ahmed Al-Amin before it’s too late?

In this pulse-racing Christian thriller, CIA intelligence officer, Titus Ray, travels from Costa Rica to Venezuela in an effort to stop Ahmed Al-Amin, a Hezbollah assassin, from murdering a high-profile government official. Along the way, a family crisis jeopardizes his mission, and an Agency division head threatens to destroy his career. As the danger mounts, he’s forced to partner with an untested operative to complete the mission and bring Ahmed to justice. Will he make it in time?

Book III, Three Weeks In Washington
Titus exposes a plot to attack the nation’s capital with chemical weapons.

When CIA intelligence officer, Titus Ray, jeopardizes his own career to capture an active shooter, in the Washington Navy Yard, he exposes an Iranian deep-cover operative with plans to attack Washington, D.C. with chemical weapons.

This discovery sends Titus on a mission spanning two continents and brings him face-to-face with an Iranian general obsessed with destroying America. As time runs out, Titus plays a dangerous game of cat and mouse with the enemy to save the lives of thousands and defeat the terrorists. Is he willing to lose Nikki in order to save his country?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lest We Forget: A Concise Companion to the First World War *




  








The First World War was a catastrophe that engulfed not just the continent, but the rest of the world as well. It cost millions of lives, and changed the course of the century.

Lest We Forget provides an accessible overview of that titanic struggle, which was the foundation for the modern world and modern Britain, covering both life in the trenches and also life on the Home Front.

It draws out the key events and themes that occurred throughout the conflict.

The book provides both narrative and argument and will appeal to military historians and also students and soldiers interested in the Great War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Black Saturday *




  








Friday the 13th of October, 1939, in the sixth week of the second world war. Most of the crew of the battleship, H.M.S Royal Oak, were looking forward to a full-night off watch.

It was pay day and two German U-boats had been sunk. Although unlucky for some, Friday the 13th passes quietly for the crew.

As the ship was in harbour, their only fear was of an air attack. Subsequently, with the exception of those on watch, many of the crew had turned in.

Saturday, 14th October, at 01.04 a.m., the first explosion rocked the Royal Oak. Leading Signalman Fossey noted the absence of cascading water up the side of the ship, suggesting this was not a torpedo hit.

The crew forwards of the bridge were woken up. As the ship was in harbour, they believed that there had been an internal explosion and little alarm was raised.

Two more explosions were felt moments later. With this, the Boys’ messdeck and the Stokers’ messdeck caught fire, killing the majority of boys and stokers.

At this stage, the ship was taking on water and the crew were desperately trying to find ways to escape the sinking ship. In darkness and with the ship listing, the crew struggled to make their way to the upper deck.

Witnessing the death of many of their comrades, a few managed to escape the doomed ship and found themselves severely burnt and bleeding, and swimming for their lives in the icy cold waters of the sea, now slick with oil. The nearest land was half a mile away.

Black Saturday recounts the horrors of those who fought for their lives in conditions that would push man to their limits. However, two boats were on the water. Skipper Gatt of the Daisy II responded and is possibly the reason so many of the men in the water survived.

In the hours and days following the sinking of the Royal Oak, increasing speculation about the cause of the destruction bounced between ‘Sabotage’ and a German torpedo attack. Outcomes of investigations were kept secret.

When Lieutenant Gunther Prien broadcast that his U-boat had been behind the sinking of the Royal Oak, some felt comforted, others internally hid their true thoughts.

However, his account, taken from the log from the U.47, differs in many ways from the recount provided by the survivors.

What happened to the Royal Oak?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flight of the Forgotten: A True Story of Heroism and Betrayal *




  








Flight of the Forgotten is the true story of one of the most closely-guarded American military secrets of all time. It is intriguing, controversial and thought-provoking. The story traverses 50 years, two generations and the realities of our physical world.

The triggering event is the tragic loss of an American Eighth Air Force bomber crew in 1945 under mysterious circumstances while enroute home after the end of World War II.

The loss represents a 50-year-old aviation mystery, officially "forgotten" by the United States Government. Details described and amplified within the story remain permanently "buried" inside a top-secret O.S.S. file to this day. This book is a public counter to official efforts by the United States Government to have the events permanently erased from the public record. The author's extensive research indicates that those events involve murder, conspiracy and sabotage by the O.S.S., the forerunner to the modern CIA.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Ukraine. Life during wartime *




  








This book was written with a Western reader in mind. It is intended for those who, despite huge media coverage of Ukrainian events, are still pretty much in the dark about the real Ukraine, its relations with Russia, and both the origins of the present war, and its future implications. Also, it will be of value to those interested in contemporary military conflicts, and how they may unfold in a modern environment.

The author is a Ukrainian everyman living in Kharkiv. Born shortly before Ukraine proclaimed independence, he witnessed all turbulent events his country went through from 1990’s to Russian invasion of 2022. This book follows those events through his personal experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/31/22.

Currently Free.


*The Paths Between Worlds: (This Alien Earth Book 1) *




  








*Welcome Children of Earth. Do not be afraid.*

After a devastating car crash leaves her addicted to pills and her best friend dead, Meredith Gale has finally been pushed to her breaking point. Ending her life seems like the only way out, and that choice has left her dangling by her fingertips from a bridge above the freezing water of the San Francisco Bay.

But someone, or some thing, has other plans for Meredith. As her fingers slip from the cold steel of the bridge, a disembodied voice ask her a simple question: “Candidate 13: Do you wish to be saved?”

Realizing her mistake too late, Meredith screams “Yes!” and instantly finds herself transported to a mysterious island, alongside hundreds of other Candidates like her, each pulled from human history with seemingly little in common. But when Meredith stumbles across a cryptic message meant only for her, she uncovers an even bigger mystery — a mystery that places the fate of humanity’s future firmly in her hands.

With the help of her new companions, Meredith sets out on an impossible journey to find the one person who can solve the riddle of why they were brought to this strange, alien Earth… assuming they can survive the dangers that lurk within this new world and the dark forces massing against them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Till Daph Do Us Part: A Wedding Officiant & Camper Cozy Mystery (Daphne Jones Mysteries Book 1)*




  








One wedding. Two feuding families. Three dead husbands.

Daphne Jones is in the outback town of Little Bridges to officiate a wedding at a beautiful rural home. It is a perfect setting. But not so perfect people are determined to stop the union, resulting in a member of the bridal party ending up face down in the swimming pool.

She's no detective nor a spring chicken, but Daphne does love a puzzle and her gut tells her this was no accident.

Amid old family feuds, resentful relatives, and missing money, there are plenty of suspects, and none of them appreciates Daphne snooping in their business, but with a heart of gold and a way with words, this celebrant sleuth is not giving up. Unless the killer finds her first...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Mystery Book Club (Florida Keys Bed & Breakfast Cozy Mystery 1)*




  








The only thing more exciting than a good murder mystery book is an actual murder mystery.

A cozy mystery from International Bestselling Author Danielle Collins

Eva Stewart runs a charming bed and breakfast in the Florida Keys with her talkative parrot. One of her favorite things to do is read murder mystery novels. She even has a murder mystery book club. When a dead body is found near the bed and breakfast, Eva has a real murder mystery on her hands. Can she help solve the mystery, even if it implicates one of her esteemed guests and ruffles the feathers of the local police department, or will her book smarts be the end of her?

Murder Mystery Book Club is the first story in the Florida Keys Bed & Breakfast Cozy Mystery series. If you like fast-paced mysteries with interesting characters, a talkative bird, and unexpected twists, you’re going to love the Florida Keys Bed & Breakfast Cozy Mystery series.

Download Murder Mystery Book Club and get started on your next murder mystery adventure today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Calling (Mae Martin Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The first Mae Martin Psychic Mystery

Obeying her mother's warning, Mae Martin-Ridley has spent years hiding her gift of "the sight." When concern for a missing hunter compels her to use it again, her peaceful life in a small Southern town begins to fall apart. New friends push her to explore her unusual talents, but as she does, she discovers the shadow side of her visions--access to secrets she could regret uncovering.

Gift or curse? When an extraordinary ability intrudes on an ordinary life, nothing can be the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Jason Green Series : Books 1-3*




  








'A cracking thriller series. Gordon Wallis' vivid descriptions blend seamlessly with all of the mystery, intrigue and high-octane action his readers love. Jason Green is a hero for our time. Absolutely riveting!'

Book 1: The Snowman Of Zanzibar

The azure waters of a serene tropical paradise hide a sinister and murderous criminal undercurrent. A dark secret exposed leads to appalling bloodshed and chaos. How did it all go so dreadfully wrong?

Ex-soldier Jason Green was depressed and had been drinking far too much. The endless London winter had been bitterly cold. The freelance insurance fraud work was mundane, but this changes early on a frozen February morning.

The wealthy client was desperate. Just how was his high-flying young son making so much money?

It sounded like a dream assignment. An escape from the city and a bit of travel. And for a while it was.

But on an idyllic island utopia, someone is watching, and a dangerous criminal cartel operates quietly in the shadows. As Green digs deeper he uncovers the truth, but a series of unfortunate events occur. Events far beyond his control. Events that result in unspeakable violence and horror.

The cartel must be stopped, but who will be the next to die?

The action builds to a frenzy in this gripping 1st in series page-turner and the profoundly shocking finale will stay in your mind for a long time.

A very, very long time...

Book 2: The Teeth Of Giants

In the most savage wilderness on the planet, the Chinese crime cartels ruthlessly slaughtered the Elephants for their Ivory. And nobody dared to cross them.

Could one man help to put an end to this horrific trade?

He was an old friend. His death was suspicious. At the least, ex-special forces soldier Jason Green had to return to Africa to pay his respects. He never intended to get caught up in the murky and barbaric world of the illegal ivory trade.

What had his ex-military buddy been doing that got him killed?

Could Jason unravel the mystery of his death?

In the blazing heat of The Zambezi Valley, someone is watching. The corrupt and powerful will stop at nothing to protect their business.

The deeper Jason digs, the more dangerous it gets. The risks are very real, the poaching syndicates must be stopped, but who will be the next to die?

The action is brutal and relentless in this riveting international crime epic.

Everyone wants justice and retribution. But sometimes true justice comes at one hell of a price.

Book 3: The Star Of The Desert

For millions of years, a bounty of unimaginable riches lay hidden deep within the scorched wastelands of the Namib desert. Diamonds. Some men cracked the earth to own them. Some men died.

For ex-soldier Jason Green, the job was unexpected but the brief was simple.

At the most remote diamond mine in the world, something was wrong. Badly wrong.

The insurance firm was deeply concerned. The running costs were enormous, the claims, suspicious.

What were the dark secrets that had been so carefully concealed?

Secrets buried as deep as the glittering stones themselves.

Jason Green uncovers the truth but his astonishing discovery sets off a chain of events that result in hideous violence and cold-blooded murder.

The architect of this horror must be stopped, but for Green, there are personal scores to settle.

The action builds to a frenzy in this ferociously fast-paced thriller, and the heart-stopping climax will leave you breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*RULES: A HAM Novel Suspense Thriller *




  








“Those guys might have been brutal, but they built this place from the ground up by implementing a code. Rules for the rest of us to follow.”

Retired Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department Detective Solomon Hill hasn’t heard the name in years. A man he hasn’t thought about since sending him away more than two decades prior for attempted murder.
One of the biggest arrests of his entire career, a person the world is better off without.

Or so it was for the last twenty-one years in the time prior to his sudden inclusion on a list of governor’s pardons. A free pass undoing all that occurred, releasing a man with a short fuse and a long list of people he holds responsible for what happened.

People that Hill still feels responsible for, even if his current physical condition will no longer allow him to make good on it.

Low on time and options, Hill does the only thing he can think of, calling in an old marker—a favor owed from his early days on the force, extended from one of the last vestiges of the original Las Vegas. Someone accustomed to handling issues in a way Hill isn’t accustomed to.

Three hundred miles to the south, Ham muddles her way through the final months of a slow winter. Endless hours spent training for an unknown opponent, each day without the phone ringing heightening her desire for action. The need to be moving again, unable to feel fully alive without the adrenaline of the job after years spent relegated to the sidelines.

A craving that sends her hurtling up out of the desert the instant she hears what happened in Las Vegas...
Right into a head-on collision with a deadly opponent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Killer Memory: Jeannie Rousseau: A True WWII Female Spy Story *




  








Picture this: a young, bright girl in Paris goes undercover to deliver the crucial intelligence that will single-handedly stop the production of Nazi superweapons and spare the lives of thousands.

Jeannie Rousseau appeared to be just a highly educated girl, fluent in five languages and graduating top of her class at the elite university, Paris Institute of Political Sciences.

She had no idea she would become one of the most amazing women in WWII.

When the German troops invaded France, Rousseau fought back—using nothing other than her gifted mind.

If you are moved by true stories of women-empowered espionage full of soul-stirring historical context, then Killer Memory is a story you need to read.

Jeannie Rousseau bravely took on the Gestapo, posing as an ally and sympathizer to extract the highly sensitive, secret plans of the Nazi party.

Using her exceptional photographic memory and ability to speak flawless German, Rousseau kept an extraordinary record of classified German operations.

When German trust was fully gained, Rousseau evolved into an amateur spy by becoming the official liaison and translator for the Nazi occupiers.

After a close call with the Gestapo, Rousseau had a chance encounter with an old friend that would change her life forever.

She was now in the lion’s den.

Working closely with the Nazi party, Rousseau was bestowed with invaluable information, including details of the V-2 rockets, the Nazis’ new superweapons.

With the help of her new intelligence network, the Germans’ plans made their way up to the British Prime Minister, Winston Churchill.

This crucial information led to the British bombing raid on the V-2 launch site in Peenemünde.

Rousseau’s spy work paid off. From her infiltration, the development of the superweapons was significantly delayed and thousands of lives were spared.

After the war, Jeannie Rousseau lived a quiet, private life, working as a translator for the United Nations and other international organizations.

Her contribution to the war was primarily told by other spies in small bits and pieces.

Dive deep into a compelling history lesson as you discover the birth of espionage, the moments leading up to the Second World War, and how these elements combined to create one of the best spy stories in history.

This is the story of a remarkable WWII spy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

7/31/22.

Currently Free.

*Operation Acapulco: The true story of how a ton of cocaine was smuggled from Colombia into Russia into the hands of the Mayor of St. Petersburg, Anatoly Sobchak, and his Deputy Vladimir Putin *




  








The book is a fascinating true story that took place in the 1990s and depicts a colossal drug deal that took place in both Russia and Colombia, in collaboration with the Cali cartel, in which a gang of Israelis and I participated.

In this amazing story the container, with over one metric ton of cocaine, was seized at the port of Vyborg in Russia on February 16, 1993, and was under surveillance by the United States intelligence agency. Several European countries, as well as Israel and Colombia were monitoring all those involved in the affair.

In this book I claim that the previous mayor of St. Petersburg, Anatoly Sobchak, and his then deputy, Vladimir Putin, were an essential part of the conspiracy due to the fact that, ultimately, they released the cocaine container and sold it in Europe with the help of a Russian criminal organization.

While translating the book from Hebrew to English, in February 2022, Russia's army under President Putin's invaded Ukraine. In the book the author added his thoughts & feelings about the destruction being wreaked upon the innocent Ukrainian people.

This book also tells of the author's difficult childhood in the Jerusalem slums of the 1950s in Israel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Hauler: A Futuristic Action Adventure (Benjamin Drake Adventure Series Book 1) *




  








Governments have fallen. Corporations control the world. Now their eyes are on Mars. But Benjamin Drake is about to ruin everyone's plans.

Earth is no longer made up of countries and nations. Every bit of land has been privatized, and most of it is owned by five big corporations. Life is hard, and people are struggling. Crime is rampant, and they send serious offenders to Mars to help with the terraforming.

Benjamin Drake is a happy-go-lucky truck driver (or hauler) with an uncomplicated life, hauling cargo around the world in his Hydrostar, until a run of bad decisions leaves him without work. Down on his luck and desperate for a contract, he makes a decision that he instantly regrets. As Drake gets caught in a tug of war between a mining mogul and the world's most ruthless security force, he suddenly finds himself with a truck full of stolen cargo, and decisions need to be made. But who can he trust?

After a big professional blunder, Lt. Lily Wells plots a way to get her career back on track as one of Penta Corporations’ top security officers. But when Wells ends up on a murder case, she uncovers something much bigger.

One on the run and the other on the hunt, Drake and Wells cross paths, at odds and supposedly enemies. But could their alliance be the only way out alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Spirits, Stilettos, and a Silver Bustier (Pyper Rayne Book 1) *




  








From New York Times bestselling author Deanna Chase, the first book in the Pyper Rayne series (a spin-off of the Jade Calhoun Series).

All Pyper Rayne—medium and coffee shop owner—wanted was the perfect vintage dress. What she got was a dead shop owner and a sexy ghost who’s suddenly everywhere—at her shop, in her car, and even lounging in her bedroom. But he’s not just any ghost. He’s a witch and able to appear in solid form…sometimes. If only he'd stop disappearing on her.

And Pyper needs his help. When she becomes target numero uno and the prime suspect in the shop owner’s death, it appears her ghost holds the key to solving the murder. In between stolen kisses, Pyper will need to get to the bottom of all of his secrets if she wants to stay alive and out of jail…and maybe finally get that date he keeps promising her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Long Shadow (Chief Inspector Shadow Mystery Book 1) *




  








Old sins cast long shadows…

When the bodies of a young, homeless girl and a girl who disappeared thirty years ago are found on the same day, residents in the historic city of York are aghast. It seems unlikely the two cases are related, and yet some of the same players knew both victims. As Detective Chief Inspector John Shadow and his eager new partner, Sergeant Jimmy Chang, dive into their investigation, they uncover a complicated web of pop stars, pub owners, shopkeepers and old school friends who each have something to hide.

John Shadow is a man of contradictions. A solitary figure who shuns company, but is a keen observer of all he meets. A lover of good food, but whose fridge is almost always empty. He prefers to work alone and is perpetually trying to dodge his partner, who’s full of energy, modern ideas and theories.

But as the two men gradually learn to work together to solve the case, it’s clear that the past is never as far away as you think.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The KHAN: Hard-boiled ex-federal agent tracks the international arms dealer, The Khan, from New Mexico to Mongolia (David Dunn - Hard Boiled Detective Book 1) *




  







This action adventure story begins when cashiered ex –Federal Agent David Dunn runs across the trail of an old nemesis, the international arms dealer, known only as THE KHAN. David and his boss, Olivia, follow the Khan's bloody trail from Santa Fe, New Mexico to Denver, Colorado and then on to New York City. Afterwards the action shifts to the mountains of the Middle East in the Kurdistan region. This action packed hard- boiled detective thriller will hold you mesmerized as the hard-boiled detective ruthlessly pursues his goal of revenge against the Khan. If you like breathless action with gun battles, knife fights, airport explosions, and associated mayhem, this novel is for you.From the American Southwest to urban ghettos, the wastelands of Asia, and the deserts of Mexico, this techno-thriller delivers riveting action and heart thumping excitement.This book is filled with nonstop action as members engaged in the illegal arms trade stop at nothing to deter David in his quest to find THE KHAN.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dark Peak: A riveting psychological thriller you won't be able to put down *




  








How far would you go to protect a secret?

Thirty years ago, Mitch Walker was left for dead in the woods while his younger sister was abducted.

Now, circumstances pull him back to the place where she vanished. He finds evidence linking his sister to a number of girls whose disappearances remain a mystery. Mitch has to face the fact that she may have been a victim of a serial killer known as the Blackden Edge Murderer.

Elly Cooper, ex-journalist and bestselling author, has been tasked by her agent to investigate the disappearances for a new book. She needs to find out if the rumoured Blackden Edge Murderer is more than just an urban legend. This is Elly's last chance to get her failing career back on track and face her personal demons.

But uncovering the secrets of the past can have dangerous consequences. Mitch and Elly are about to be drawn into a web of deceit, lies, and murder. A web that stretches back forty years but is still snaring its victims today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Army of Worn Soles (The Eastern Front Trilogy Book 1) *




  








A Canadian is drafted into the Soviet Red Army during World War 2, just in time to be thrown against Nazi Germany's invasion in Operation Barbarossa. Caught in the vise of the Nazi and Communist forces, Maurice Bury concentrates on keeping his men alive as they retreat across Ukraine from the German juggernaut. Now the question is: will they escape from the hell of the POW camp before they starve to death?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/01/22.

Currently Free.

*A Good German: Adam Von Trott Zu Solz *




  








‘Trott was a brave and honourable man, a passionate patriot, incapable of anything ignoble or unworthy, and he served what he regarded as being the deepest interests of his own countrymen and decent people everywhere' - Sir Isaiah Berlin

Almost seventy years after the July plot to kill Hitler there is still controversy about the motives of the conspirators.

Adam von Trott zu Solz was at the centre of that plot.

In this acclaimed biography Giles MacDonogh examines the idealism and patriotism that were essential parts of Trott's character.

Trott worked tirelessly to find support for the German resisters but his patriotism was misinterpreted by some of his British and American contacts.

The Allies refused to aid Trott and his fellow conspirators, missing the chance both to remove Hitler and to end the war early.

After the failure of the bomb plot Trott and his friends were subjected to show trials and then brutally executed.

This is the authoritative biography of a tragic and heroic man, one of the few Germans who stood up to Hitler's tyranny and was not afraid to die for his principles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/02/22.

Currently Free.

*The First Run: A Space Opera Adventure (The Sea of Stars Book 1)*




  








Gaylen finally has it made. If he can just survive the next few days.

On his heels are the scum of the galaxy. In front of him is the wild frontier. And on board his ship is a mysterious cargo people will kill for.

What’s the worst that could happen? He just might be on a collision course with the answer.

He’ll have to rely on his untested crew, hard-earned wits, steady aim, and two clenched fists to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*In The Shadow of Ziammotienth (Myth of The Dragon Book 1) *




  








Why is it that thieves and mages never mix? Probably because thieves remind mages too much of themselves.

A young female thief is working to help her crew stay alive in Waypoint, a city that exists on the precipice of humanity to one side and in the shadows of Ziammotienth on the other.

Also called Tolan’s Doom, the mountain torn asunder by a dragon—if you believe in myths.

Many an adventurer calls Waypoint the only bastion of civilization before returning to the remains of the once-great half-elven city’s remains from which to strike into the darkness underground.

Most do not return.

Kaylin has no intention of heading to the mountain’s grip. But will she be able to evade its grasp?

Is Ziammotienth just a story of legends and minstrels or much more? Commerce, adventure, and intrigue swirl around the young thief as she fights her way into a far larger world than she had expected to experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Destiny (Experimental Heart Book 1)*




  








For a relic of war, death is my inevitable release.

Most people can’t kill without regret, but I don’t have that luxury. I am a tank-created nu-human, and my sole purpose hinges on the whims of my tyrannical maniac creator. Town annihilations to political assassinations—I never disobey.

Until I want more.

When I escape beyond the realm of my former master, my only goal is safety—freedom—a life I always wanted. I should have known my creator would send deadly pursuers. He wants to remind me of what I’m never fated to have.

Then destiny tempts me with the unexpected.

When a dragon—a creature said to be long extinct—offers me a chance at true freedom from my former master’s control, I don't know what to believe. In my line of work, trust kills. But something is different about this creature....

With nothing to lose, I agree to his terms. Now, I wait. Will he give me the freedom I crave, or did I seal my fate?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Shadow Accords Box Set: Books 1-3 *




  








The first three books in the bestselling Shadow Accords series!

Orphaned in a foreign city. Able to control the shadows. Gifted with the A'ras flame. Carth must do more than master her powers to stop a dangerous threat, she must first master herself.

Shadow Blessed The A'ras of Nyaesh have a terrifying reputation: skilled swordsmen, owners of powerful magic, and ruthless killers. When they kill her parents, Carth discovers her parents had trained her for magic she never knew she possessed. She must use the skills they taught to stay alive, discover a way to find answers, and avenge them if she can. Only the discovery of a greater threat than the A'ras forces her to risk herself for new friends and a home she never wanted.

Shadow Cursed When Carthenne Rel first came to Nyaesh, she feared the A’ras. Now she trains with them, struggling to use the magic they teach, and cut off from the shadow blessing within her. Isolated for her differences, she has only a few friends among the other students. When the strange and powerful Master Invar offers to teach her to access the powers warring within her, Carth is isolated even more. As the deadly Reshian attack the city, Carth discovers a secret, one linked to the shadows she must suppress, and the combination of her magic is key to the A'ras survival. She needs to master her abilities as an even more dangerous threat appears, one that changes everything she’s become, and challenges everything she knows about her past.

Shadow Born Carthenne Rel survived the Hjan attack on the A'ras and has left the north, the only place she ever really known. Now she travels to better understand what it means that she's shadow born. Stranded by storms in a dangerous port city, she's captured while helping rescue a young girl from slavers. Discovering her mysterious captor's agenda forces her to play his games in order to escape, only to realize she hasn't finished with the Hjan. The lessons her captor has taught just might be the key to defeating them for good while protecting all of the north.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Reyes Incident *




  








A local legend gone haywire.

A small-town cop.

An impossible eyewitness testimony.

Which is easier to believe—that killer mermaids exist, or that one person is worth risking everything for?

For fans of The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo and Into the Drowning Deep comes a chilling horror story steeped in urban rumor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dotty Dices with Death (Dotty Drinkwater Mystery series Book 1)*




  








Dotty gambles on love and gets more than she bargains for

“Suspicious death of local DJ,” read the headlines. Meeting the tall, dark, handsome foreigner at her new job in the casino, Dotty thinks all her Christmases have come at once. Instead, her life is turned upside down as she discovers a trail of lies and deceit, to say nothing of a suspicious package.

Was Dotty the last one to see him alive?
Do the police suspect she is involved?
Can she discover what really happened?

With the help of her friends, Dotty sets out to unravel the mystery around the tragic murder.
She should never have ignored the warning given by the mystery woman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Under Desert Sand (Zack Tolliver, FBI Book 5) *




  








Faced with a suspicious murder/suicide in the Mojave Desert, Zack Tolliver, FBI and Eagle Feather must determine what crime was actually committed and solve it under increasing threat from persons unknown. They need clues, but the desert sand leaves no trace.

This fifth novel of the Zack Tolliver, FBI series, contains all the elements of an suspenseful crime mystery: lost treasure, romance, a western gunfight, a perplexing mystery, and of course murder, cloaked ancient Indian myths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cozy Corgi Cozy Mysteries - Collection One : Books 1-3 (Cozy Corgi Cozy Mysteries Collection Book 1) *




  








Estes Park, Colorado: picturesque mountains, charming shops, a cozy bookstore and bakery… and murder.

Cruel Candy: Book One

Winifred Page and her corgi, Watson, move to Estes Park to hit the Reset button on life. Fred is about to open her dream bookshop, but before she can begin her new life and put her plans into action, Fred and Watson have to clear her stepfather of murder.

Traitorous Toys: Book Two

The Christmas holidays in charming Estes Park lulls Winifred Page and her corgi, Watson, into thoughts of spiced chai and gingerbread as they settle into their new home. The toy store beckons Fred and her friend Katie, who dash in out of the cold, during a shopping spree to discover handmade toys, cuddly stuffed animals… and a dying man on the floor.

Bickering Birds: Book Three

As Fred and Watson get pulled into the murder of a member of the Feathered Friends Brigade Bird Club, the tangled bird’s nest of an investigation makes Fred wonder if she should have left this one to the police. But when feathers begin to fly, Fred has no choice but to flush out a killer.

(This anthology includes a recipe for delectable lemon bars, gingerbread, and ham and cheese croissants.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE MURDERER'S SON a gripping crime thriller full of twists (JACKMAN & EVANS Book 1) *




  








"What if your mother was a serial killer?"

A BLOODY KILLER SEEMS TO HAVE RETURNED TO THE LINCOLNSHIRE FENS.

A gripping crime thriller by the bestselling author of the Nikki Galena series.

Twenty years ago: a farmer and his wife are cut to pieces by a ruthless serial killer.

Now: a woman is viciously stabbed to death in the upmarket kitchen of her beautiful house on the edge of the marshes.

Then a man called Daniel Kinder walks into Saltern police station and confesses to the murder.

But DI Rowan Jackman and DS Marie Evans of the Fenland police soon discover that there is a lot more to Daniel than meets the eye. He has no memory of the first five years of his life and is obsessed with who his real mother is.

With no evidence to hold him, Jackman and Evans are forced to let him go, and in a matter of days the lonely Lincolnshire Fens become the stage for more killings and Daniel has disappeared.

In a breathtaking finale, the truth about Daniel’s mother comes to light and DI Jackman and DS Evans race against time to stop more lives being destroyed.

Full of twists and turns, this is a crime thriller that will keep you turning the pages until the shocking ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Millen *




  








In the isolated outback town of Millengarra, a young man is found bashed to death.

When his house-mate – an out-of-work drover – is charged with murder, the investigation goes to hardened Brisbane detective Dave Hocking, a career cop facing corruption charges that threaten his job, his liberty, and his very identity.

In Millen, he finds a damaged community, held together by a fragile web of deceit. Struggling for redemption, the veteran detective uncovers a town's shame, and his own, as lies are exposed, and dark secrets unearthed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/02/22.

Currently Free.

*Girl Targeted: A psychological thriller with a killer twist (An Aoife Walsh Thriller Book 1) *




  








Where do you turn when you can’t trust your friends, your peers,

your own husband?

Aoife is a contented newlywed, temping while she awaits the birth of her first child. When her agency asks her to fill in on a temp position, Aoife witnesses a horrific tragedy at the office—one that will change the course of her life forever.

Three months later, now employed full-time at the same workplace, Aoife learns that the ‘tragedy’ she witnessed was actually a cold-blooded murder. When she decides to investigate, Aoife discovers that everyone in the organisation has secrets they are desperate to protect. Even her friends cannot be trusted.

An attempt on Aoife’s life proves that somebody is going to extraordinary lengths to ensure the past stays dead and buried—and Aoife along with it.

What’s more, Aoife’s personal life is beginning to unravel. She’s positive she has a stalker but everyone thinks she’s imagining it. Her husband is turning into a stranger who doesn’t care that his wife’s life is in danger, even her mother-in-law is keeping secrets from her.

Convinced that solving the case is the only way she and her daughter will ever be safe again, Aoife rushes to uncover answers to a shocking scheme of greed, betrayal, and murder before the killer silences her for good.

Girl Targeted is a perfect read for fans of Wendy Clarke, K L Slater & Sheryl Browne


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Gunn and Salvo Box Set: Books 1-4: Galaxy Run, Friendly Fire, Calypso End, Bygone Star *




  








TWO (MOSTLY) HONEST BOUNTY HUNTERS. ONE UNIMAGINABLE ALIEN SECRET.

When deep space bounty hunters Gunn and Salvo chase down a teenager linked to the catastrophic loss of a space station, everything about the job feels off.

For starters, the stolen ship is full of priceless treasures from humanity's lost past.

And then there's the target itself. It ain't quite human, at least not like anybody has seen before.

But the biggest red flag of them all? Honest people are lying.

So Gunn and Salvo do the one thing they swore they would never do on a job: Get curious.

Before they know it, they're the ones on the run with a bounty on their heads ... and the fate of humanity in their hands.

Included in the Gunn and Salvo Box Set:


Galaxy Run
Friendly Fire
Calypso End
Bygone Star


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ashes of the Fall (The Remnants Trilogy Book 1) *




  








Sometimes the fall is only the beginning.

In the year 2048, the crumbling remnants of western North America are suddenly buried in ash, weakening the grip of the brutal dictatorship. A factional landscape springs from the ashes, con man Luke Stokes artfully navigating the clash.

But he can't remain above the fray for long, as each faction seeks the truth from Luke regarding his murdered brother's final project. A neural-interface technology that will forever shift the fragile balance of the ashen plains. With the true believers, desert nomads, survivalists and existing regime closing in, Luke must delve deeper into his genius brother's secrets. And the truth about his last project will dramatically alter the remnants of civilization.

Because sometimes the fall isn't always the end. Sometimes, it's only the beginning.

Seamlessly merging thought-provoking philosophical ideas with page-burning action, ASHES OF THE FALL is the first novel in the dystopian/post-apocalyptic Remnants Trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*My Name is Simon: I, Dragon Book 1*




  








*A tyrant. A curse. The realm’s true king… isn’t human.*

Six-year-old Simon is heir to the Morgenwraithe throne. Or at least he was, until his deranged mother murdered his father and placed an unbelievable curse on the young boy. Trapped inside the body of a dragon, Simon must flee the castle and try to survive in a kingdom where the scaly beasts have been hunted to near extinction.

When the boy-turned-dragon learns he can take human form once a month, he begins making allies. As the years go by and a vicious lord takes control of the kingdom, Simon has one chance to break the curse and save the realm… but at what cost?

My Name Is Simon is the first book in the I, Dragon series, a set of captivating fantasy novels. If you like fast-moving plots, suspenseful sword and sorcery tales, and dragons galore, then you’ll love Nathan Roden’s fantasy with finesse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death of an Earl: A Golden Age Mystery (Catherine Tregowyn Mysteries Book 5) *




  








Publisher’s Weekly said of G.G. Vandagriff, the Amazon #1 Bestselling Author of 1930s vintage mysteries, “...By blending romance and thrills with a spunky, brilliant protagonist, the author serves up a golden age-style treat for any book-loving armchair sleuth.”

Oxford, 1935

When the Earl of Severn is murdered, the police focus on Anne Bascombe, his most vocal critic on the editorial pages of the Times. Anne’s brother-in-law and childhood sweetheart, Harry Bascombe, enlists the help of his fiancé, Catherine Tregowyn to find the real killer.

After Oxford police arrest Harry’s sister-in-law, Catherine is dismayed to find his schoolboy passion for Anne unsettling their relationship. To make matters worse, Anne’s father, and the president of the Sherlock Holmes Society, steps into the spotlight, certain that he is the perfect one to solve the crime.

Despite her emotional turmoil, Catherine and Harry move forward with their inquiries, following faint trails in the present and the past. When they uncover a years-old secret the killer will murder anyone to hide, Harry and Catherine find their lives at risk. Can they come together again and combine their strengths to outwit the murderer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Paradise Gone: A Will Harper Florida Thriller (Will Harper Mystery Series Book 8 ) *




  








AN ENDANGERED FLORIDA PANTHER, A DEADLY
POACHER, AND A KID IN TROUBLE...

Hotshot Florida journalist Will Harper, known for reporting hard-hitting stories (and for living on a trawler), is quietly doing both those things when cans of worms suddenly explode in all directions.

His story-in-progress seems safe enough, even a bit predictable—it’s about overdevelopment killing Florida culture and wildlife. But when he contacts a wildlife photographer for information, he finds himself listening to a much more compelling yarn than the one he’s working on. The photographer and her assistant recently filmed a mother black bear tragically killed by a poacher in front of her cubs.

And then the poacher, carefully setting his sights on the humans, shot her assistant right in front of her.

Rushing to get help, she returned with the police only to find that both the wounded man and the bear’s corpse had disappeared. With no evidence, the cops declined to investigate

Enter the ever-quixotic investigative reporter—if no one else is going to look into this, Will sure will.

But his investigation is hampered by a new development that’s destroying his domestic peace and quiet. It seems his girlfriend neglected to mention she has a teenage daughter who’s hell on wheels and who’s now been to sent to live with her mom and Will—which means their once-peaceful trawler is now home to squabbling, tension, and teen-age angst.

So while Will is hellbent on trying to track down the missing assistant, he’s also got to keep this teenager from finding a way to get in touch with her psycho biker boyfriend. Watch the exceedingly nimble Will juggle his article on gorgeous (and disappearing) Florida culture, his investigation into the deadly poacher’s ghastly crimes, and his big-hearted attempts to keep the angry teenager from being kidnapped by the so-called “love of her life.”

All in a day’s work for this guy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mango Cake and Murder: A Funny Quick Read Culinary Mystery (Mom and Christy's Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*




  








*What do you get when you combine mango cake, murder, and Mom?*


An unlikely recipe for a better life!


When Mom convinces Christy to ditch her "lousy" job and help with the catering business, their fledgling partnership suffers a few setbacks. One of them can't cook, they're short a catering van, and the guest of honor at their first party is murdered.That would be bad enough, but then, Christy's cousin, Celia, becomes the prime suspect.


Solving a murder is no easy task, but when drunken death threats, a dashing detective, and terrifying taxidermy are added into the mix, the case becomes almost impossible to crack. Who knew a small town like Fletcher Canyon could be filled with so much craziness?


Will the disaster-prone duo find the real killer before Celia's reputation is destroyed, or will Celia end up in prison for murder? Find out in this quick comedy cozy!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Milkshakes and Murder: A Comedy Cozy (Mom and Christy's Cozy Mysteries Book 3) *




  








*Will they solve this ice cold crime in time?*


Everyone's favorite mother and daughter catering and crime solving duo returns for another adventure.



Mom's quest to win Best Milkshake in the Fletcher Canyon newspaper sparks a rivalry with the neighborhood diner. But when the judge dies after tasting Mom's milkshake, Mom and Christy's catering business flat lines.


Mom's sure it was sabotage gone awry, but Christy thinks it was murder. Can she convince Mom to widen her list of suspects before their catering reputation is damaged for good?


Each mystery is complete. Read in any order. Pick up your copy today!


Find out in this fun, comedy cozy! No graphic violence. No language. Cute cat!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Year of the Mantis: An Italian Murder Mystery (A Commissario Scala Mystery in Rome) *




  








A murdered executive. Key suspects with bulletproof alibis. Can a headstrong investigator catch the killer before the trail disappears?
Rome, Italy. Detective Maurizio Scala has a strong debt of honor to the victims of brutal crimes. So when a well-liked man is found dead in his car, Scala becomes determined to deliver deserved justice. But with every suspicious person appearing to have proof of innocence, the driven sleuth fears he won’t be able to bring peace to the deceased.

As he uncovers the powerful family’s dark secrets, Scala’s investigation takes a shocking turn as his list of potential culprits suddenly widens. And with new information upending his search, he dreads the perpetrator will slip through his fingers and strike again.

Will Scala outsmart the elusive assassin before he vanishes in the night?

The Year of the Mantis is the first suspenseful book in An Inspector Scala Mystery series. If you like police procedurals, gritty heroes, and surprising twists, then you’ll love P. J. Mann’s thrilling whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ugly Girls' Club: A Murder Mystery Thriller *




  








Girlhood Friends.
Shameful Secrets.
A Rash of Suicides.
Or is it Murder?

Emma Dawson and her friends have felt ugly and overlooked for as long as they can remember. During one humiliating night, they pledge to stand by each other and form the Ugly Girls' Club.

Several years later, with summer right around the corner, the promise of beach days, bike rides, and sleepovers beckons. That is until two girls at Emma's school take their lives, overdosing on ketamine. With each death, shameful secrets come to light.

Emma has a secret of her own. A secret she'd be mortified to share with her closest friends.

As more suicides take place, a social justice movement arises. But are these kids really killing themselves? Emma and her friends aren't so sure.

It's a long summer.
Emma is growing.
Relationships are shifting.
Beauty has decided to smile upon Emma after all. But could this mean the kiss of death?

** TRIGGER WARNINGS**
Profanity, Sex, Suicide, Abuse, Violence, Rape, and Death


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Temple of the Jaguar: A Treasure Hunting Adventure Novel (A Nick Caine Adventure Book 1) *




  








Nick Caine is a part-time archaeologist and full-time antiquities thief.

His inglorious skills catch the attention of the beautiful Marie Da Vinci, who offers the looter the chance of a lifetime...

To locate the legendary La Ciudad Blanca—The Lost White City.

Purportedly filled with riches beyond belief—along with fiendishly clever booby traps—La Ciudad Blanca would be the score of a lifetime for Nick Caine.

But they’re not alone in their search. Close behind is an enemy who will stop at nothing to beat them to the prize.

For fans of Indiana Jones, Tomb Raider, and Romancing the Stone—and adventure lovers everywhere!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Women Code Breakers: The Best Kept Secret of WWII: True Stories of Female Code Breakers Whose Top-Secret Work Helped Win World War II*




  








Embedded within military intelligence and communications, wartime cryptography was a man’s world filled with engineers, mathematicians, statisticians, military tacticians, political scientists, and linguists.But women did much more during World War II than resupply coffee and shuffle papers. Even beyond nursing and manufacturing, women working top-secret desk jobs played an integral role in supporting the Allied effort. They helped shorten the length of the war, saving countless lives in the process.

Bringing to light the quiet heroism of female code breakers of WWII is an opportunity to showcase the exceptional women who saved lives and changed the tide of the greatest war in human history.

The life of a female codebreaker was not a simple one. Even as they applied themselves to complicated counterintelligence work and labored daily alongside their male colleagues, they fought an uphill battle on many different fronts inside and outside the office.

Despite the constant need to “prove” themselves and justify their life choices to men and women alike, these brilliant women never thought of themselves as heroes, but rather as citizens performing their duty, in common with the pragmatic attitudes that many people held during the war.

As such, their stories and accomplishments have remained firmly under the radar—often missing from official documentation, history books, public lore, and therefore general public awareness.

The British feat of breaking the German Enigma code at Bletchley Park has been celebrated in popular culture in various books and movies, but the stories of many women who worked to break codes in the complex world of cryptography remain relatively untold.

Many of the men who served in the war have been made heroes through the documentation of and telling and retelling of their daring exploits. Not so the unsung women heroes of WWII.
Inside Women Code Breakers: The Best Kept Secret of WWII you’ll learn the true stories of female code breakers whose top-secret work helped win World War II, including:

the stories of Elizebeth Friedman, Joan Clarke, Coral Hinds, and many other great minds working for the Allied forces from the United States, Great Britain, and Australia—all of whom were trailblazers in the field of cryptography
a simple rundown on cryptography as a science, the history of its use, and what it took to break wartime codes
the legacies of these exceptional women, and the impacts their work had both on the war effort and in the years after
the social constraints and sexist attitudes that women faced, even as they worked on highly classified projects


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/04/22.

Currently Free.

*Telekinetic (a Hyllis Family story #1)*




  








Telekinetic by Laurence E. Dahners

“Telekinetic” is the first of a series of post-apocalyptic stories featuring the Hyllis family. The collapse of civilization has reduced their people back to iron and horsepower. The Hyllises tend to inherit “tele-talents” such as telekinesis and teleportation. Tarc Hyllis’ mother (and his grandfather before her) could “feel” things with their talent. They became healers because they could feel inside their patients, which frequently let them diagnose the underlying causes of an illness. Having made a diagnosis, unfortunately, there was often little they could do to treat a problem. Tarc’s father can “push” objects with his mind, but, because he can’t feel inside anything, he doesn’t know where to exert force in order to help to treat his wife’s patients. Tarc’s just gaining the ability to do both of these things. The combination of these two powers will let him both diagnose a physical problem such as internal bleeding, and then stop that bleeding by applying pressure inside the patient. His mother finds this development extraordinarily exciting. She has too often had to watch her patients die for lack of an effective treatment. Then some strangers show up to scout the town where the Hyllises live. They plan and initiate a violent takeover. Could Tarc’s powers, weak as they are, play a role in resisting this invasion? It turns out he can guide a knife after it’s thrown…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Loose Ends (Mary O'Reilly Series Book 1) *




  








Dying is what changed Mary O’Reilly’s life. Well, actually, coming back from the dead and having the ability to communicate with ghosts is really what did it.

Now, a private investigator in rural Freeport, Illinois, Mary’s trying to learn how to incorporate her experience as a Chicago cop and new-found talent into a real job. Her challenge is to solve the mysteries, get real evidence (a ghost’s word just doesn’t hold up in court), and be sure the folks in town, especially the handsome new police chief, doesn’t think she’s nuts.

Twenty-four years ago, a young woman drowned in the swimming pool of a newly elected State Senator. It was ruled an accident. But now, as the Senator prepares to move on to higher positions, the ghost of the woman is appearing to the Senator’s wife.

Mary is hired to discover the truth behind the death. She unearths a connection between the murder and the disappearance of five little girls whose cases, twenty-four years later, are still all unsolved. As she digs further she becomes the next target for serial killers’ quest to tie up all his loose ends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Hannah Stone: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







After a few ghostly encounters, Hannah becomes obsessed with learning the truth about what happened in her recently purchased home. Thrust into the mystery, what Hannah finds in the house's crumbling halls, she’ll never be able to unsee again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Seychelle Collection: South Florida Adventure Series *




  








She’s much better at handling boats than bodies—dead ones, that is…
The ocean is dark and dangerous—no place for a woman. Or is it?

As the only female tug and salvage captain on the Fort Lauderdale waterfront, Seychelle's not out to prove anything. She just wants to get the job done, whether that means salvaging boats or lives.

From a missing ex-lover to a monster with a machete, Seychelle faces the dangers head on, while enemies who will stop at nothing try to put her out of business for good.

First five books of this Florida thriller series at more than 50% off regular price.

SURFACE TENSION: Seychelle answers a Mayday call from a five-million-dollar superyacht only to find a blond with a knife in her back, and the captain, Seychelle's former lover, is nowhere to be found.

CROSS CURRENT: Seychelle intercepts a swamped fishing boat in the Gulf Stream—inside the boat are a murdered woman and a little girl in a white dress. Determined to keep the child from being sent back to Haiti, Seychelle becomes obsessed with the forces that nearly killed the girl.

BITTER END: Sey didn’t see the sniper who shot Nick Pontus at the helm of his yacht, but there are plenty of people, from Russian mobsters to Indian casino owners, who wanted the guy dead. But the cops zero in on Molly, Seychelle’s childhood friend.

WRECKERS’ KEY: Key West was built by the wreckers, but when a friend is killed, Seychelle begins to suspect a chilling scenario: are modern-day wreckers using technology to cause yachts to crash onto the reefs–and killing off whoever gets in the way?

MOURNING TIDE: Five years later, deep in the waters of a Florida swamp, a more mature Seychelle is working aboard her salvage tug Gorda, when she finds human bones. Years ago, she promised herself that she would stop the reckless chasing after justice for those she'd loved and lost. But can she?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder in the Bistro: A French Countryside Village Best Friend and Kidnapping Mystery (The Maggie Newberry Mystery Series Book 9)*




  








Is there a connection between the cat found napping in the flour barrel of the newest bistro and the dead American chef in the meat freezer?

When it comes to Maggie Newberry and the cranky villagers of St-Buvard, how could there not be?

Once more back in Provence, Maggie finds her hands full with village politics ratcheting up to nuclear level, her BFF back on her living room couch—this time with a snotty teenager in tow—and a full blown riot developing over the brand new American-owned bistro.

When the fractious American chef ends up dead, Maggie will need to find out who killed her—and fast—before the chef’s killer decides that two dead Americans in the village are better than one.

This book is a clean read: no graphic violence, sex or strong language
Genre: light culinary cozy mystery, women amateur sleuth, cozy animal (dog)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pineapple Puppies: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book Nine - A cozy dog mystery (Pineapple Port Mysteries 9)*




  








Puppies have taken over book NINE of the hilarious Pineapple Port mystery series from Wall Street Journal and USA TODAY bestselling author Amy Vansant!

“Another hit - Ms Vansant did it again. I always worry about series after you get to the 8th or more book because they become like reruns with new people...not the case here! Everything is new except those we all know and love...and it pulls you in right from the start. Great book!” ~ Sue Turkington ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Someone has left puppies on the doorsteps of Pineapple Port's residents, but the adorable balls of fur seem to be connected to the murder of a nearby millionaire with too many heirs of his own.

Meanwhile, Mariska's been framed for baking a killer cake, and Charlotte must clear her name,

Fans of classic cozy mysteries will adore this whodunnit packed with puppies, baking, horses, sneaky maids and a dead rich man!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Turns A Trick (The Rebecca Schwartz Series, Book 1) *




  








The FIRST book in a cozy series by an Edgar Winner.
“Funny and witty, with a clever, outspoken heroine.” -Library Journal

A ROLLICKING TALE OF MURDER, ROMANCE, AND A BORDELLO…

Rebecca Schwartz, nice Jewish lawyer with a few too many fantasies, is happily playing the piano in a whorehouse when she suddenly finds herself assigned to make sure a near-naked state senator escapes a police raid. That dirty job done, a lovely evening turns even more delightful when she’s picked up by the cops and spends the next two hours at the Hall of Justice. Could this day get any worse? Of course! Guess who arrives home to find a dead hooker on her living room floor?

Handsome Parker Phillips, Rebecca’s new beau and the most attractive man she’s met in ages, is arrested for the murder. (Worse, she suspects he might actually have done it.)

On the plus side, another very attractive man is following the case--reporter Rob Burns of the San Francisco Chronicle, a possible ally. And there are other possibilities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One Hell of a Cruise: An Aggie Underhill Mystery (A quirky, comical adventure): An Aggie Underhill Mystery *




  







With bleach blonde hair piled on top, an oversized pocketbook to match every outfit and an insatiable appetite for snooping, the ever curious Ms. Aggie Underhill and her friends embark on an eight-day cruise to the Mexican Riviera. Aggie has the uncanny ability to stumble head-first into some great fiasco and this cruise is no exception. Come join Aggie in a fun-filled vacation where a kidnapping goes awry, several love affairs take place, jealousy rises, tempers flare and a passenger goes overboard. This is sure to be, One Hell of a Cruise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Filthy Rich: Lou Fleener Mysteries*




  








GUY WALKS INTO A STRIP CLUB…
AND COMES OUT FILTHY RICH

Down-and-out comedian “Filthy" Rich wasn’t always living on the edge-- he was once famous. Now he tells viciously dirty jokes in the seediest possible strip clubs--his routine is so filthy that it’s actually illegal, since 1960’s Chicago has harsh blue laws.

Rich wasn’t always living on the edge, though-- he was once famous for a clean routine, until his estranged wife ran off with Rich’s best jokes. With his act missing, he’s hellbent on tracking down the missing dame before he gets caught spewing the grossest jokes this side of Lake Michigan.
Enter Lou Fleener-- expert streetfighter and ace private eye. Rich hires Lou to find the missing jokes-- and the wayward wife. Which seems easy enough, right? But unfortunately, Lou’s clues lead him down a perilous rabbit hole of deceit, lies, and frame ups.

Plus, the irrepressible Cassidy, his wife turned partner-in-crime, and Monk, his improbably handsome yet socially awkward best friend, are knee deep in their own rollicking thrillers. The whole team is in imminent danger, each facing their own bad guy. And to top it all off, this team of witty Chicago sleuths is flat broke. Again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Run, Hide, Die: A Jimmy Blue novel (The Jimmy Blue Series) *




  








The police want Jimmy Blue behind bars. Everyone else just wants him dead.

Jimmy Blue is out of control. After avenging the murder of his family, he embarks on a deadly rampage through London’s organised crime bosses. As the police close in, he escapes by stowing aboard a container ship.

But there are two problems: first, the police have been tipped off and are planning to arrest him on arrival in New York; second, the ship’s secret means he might not survive long enough to get to America. Each of the seven passengers has a bounty on their head, and captain and crew will compete to hunt them down and claim their prize.

Unarmed, friendless, caught between desperate criminals and a murderous crew and heading towards the waiting police - Jimmy Blue will have to go to the limit if he is to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Seduction: Love, Loss, Leverage, Murder: Seduction Series Book #1 (Seduction Thriller Series) *




  








Is it ever OK to take the law into your own hands?

“Excellent read! I am an avid fan of Coben, Crais, Parker, Silva, Child, Eisler and now I can add Bluestein to the mix.” – Amazon Review

Can a good person commit heinous acts? Meet Ted X. Donovan--rich, well-connected, driven--a one-man wrecking ball.

Enter Rachel Allen, the unwary prey in Ted Donovan’s cat-&-mouse game. After struggling to recover from a vicious attack, can she rise above her fears to face and survive this new, even more malicious assailant?

Against the backdrop of worldwide unrest, a ruthless cartel controls the global economy by whatever means necessary, whether it means blackmailing the U.S. president, employing elite assassination teams, or destroying an African government. No one is beyond their reach—not Ted Donovan, philanthropist and vigilante; U.S. President Franklin Sandford; or Rachel Allen, reclusive writer with PTSD. Despite everyone’s good intentions, a lurking evil sucks them into a web of international intrigue with deadly consequences.

From the streets of Harlem, Paris, and Africa to the White House and the NYS Appalachians, follow our heroes as they fight for life, love, and country, or die trying.

Their journey begs the question: How can doing the right thing be so wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Vendetta Girl (A Natalia Nicolaeva Thriller Book 2) *




  








*A contract killing. A missing fortune. She'll stop at nothing for revenge.*

Natalia Nicolaeva is off to study in St. Petersburg, Russia, but when a friend is murdered, her life goes spiraling out of control. She could choose to just stay out of it, but then, that's not really in her nature.

Vendetta Girl follows Natalia through a labyrinth of Russian computer hackers, corrupt government officials and professional hitmen as she struggles to put together the pieces of a deadly conspiracy.

Nobody is quite who they seem in this fast-paced thriller and the only person Natalia can fully trust is herself.

Only one thing is absolutely certain; Natalia will do whatever it takes to make the killers pay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Once a Gentleman *




  








The First World War looms.

Tall, blond Claus von Hardenberg, an impoverished German aristocrat, arrives in Cambridge.

Unable to believe his luck, a rich relation offers to pay for his education at one of the greatest universities in the world.

His youthful enthusiasm for all things British leads him to heartily — if foolishly — embrace the myth of the English gentleman, and to fall headlong in love with his English cousin, Lady Diana Winslow.

Their passionate courtship is sweet, but cannot be savoured.

Time and international politics conspire to keep the lovers apart.

When World War I erupts, Claus returns to his homeland to fight against the country he so recently adopted as his own, and Diana is thrust into her role as the heiress to the Winslow fortune.

Both fight against all they know, all they have learnt, in the search for survival and the search to find each other once again.

The fighting takes Claus to Africa where amid the amoral, fabulously wealthy society of the white settlers, awash in champagne and cocaine, he flirts with free love and fascism.

Can Claus return to his love?

Or will the African colonies wash away the qualities that made him ‘Once a Gentleman’?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/04/22.

*Cult of Darkness *




  








A seaside paradise. An endless war. Everyone pays in blood.

The cartels in Mexico have splintered, triggering violent conflict over control of the illicit drug trade. One has risen to power above all others with its brutal methods: The Riviera. Led by a shadowy figure known only as Kukulkan, this powerful cartel has become the main source of Fentanyl, a synthetic opioid fifty times more potent than heroin. As mutilated bodies appear on the pristine white sands of local beach communities, investors fear for the worst…their time of peaceful prosperity has come to an end.

When the only son of a wealthy family goes missing in the heart of Mexico’s Yucatan Peninsula, Alex Schofield is sent in to find him. A highly trained ex-Delta soldier, he’s the best man for the job. There’s only one catch: he has sworn to never kill again.

Amid the escalating conflict, a darkness grows among the dense forests and Maya ruins. As the search brings Schofield closer, he must confront his own violent past and decide if bloodshed is once again, the only way.

In this riveting adventure thriller, D.W. Whitlock explores the darker aspects of the human soul and the struggle to do what’s right in a shadowy world defined by violence and death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/05/22.

Currently Free.

*The Chains of Freedom (Starhawke Rising Book 2) *





  








Not all cages have bars.
For Captain Aurora Hawke, becoming the de facto leader of an entire race wasn’t part of her plan. Neither was lying to the Galactic Council. Or hiding three hundred refugees on a forbidden planet. But she’s not about to back down.

Sworn to secrecy, she must use every resource at her disposal to keep one step ahead of a vengeful enemy. She just never expected the threat to become personal…

If you like galactic intrigue, exotic alien worlds, and gripping space battles, you’ll love the Starhawke Rising series. Perfect for fans of Michelle Diener, Lindsay Buroker, and R.K. Thorne.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Villa in Sicily: Olive Oil and Murder (A Cats and Dogs Cozy Mystery—Book 1) *




  








A VILLA IN SICILY: OLIVE OIL AND MURDER is the debut novel in a charming new cozy mystery series by bestselling author Fiona Grace, author of Murder in the Manor, a #1 Bestseller with over 100 five-star reviews (and a free download)!

Audrey Smart, 34, is a brilliant vet—yet fed up by her demanding clients who think they know more than her and who don’t care about their animals. Burnt-out with the endless hours, she wonders if the time has come for a new direction. And when her 15th year high school reunion (and her hopes for re-sparking on old flame) end in disaster, Audrey knows the time has come to make a change.

When Audrey sees an ad for a $1 home in Sicily, it captivates her. The only catch is that the house requires renovation, something she knows little about. She wonders if it could be real—and if she may really be crazy enough to go for it.

Can Audrey create a life and career—and the home of her dreams—in a beautiful Sicilian village? And perhaps even find love while she’s there?

Or will an unexpected death—one that only she can solve—put an end to all of her plans?

Are some dreams too good to be true?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Villa in Sicily: Figs and a Cadaver (A Cats and Dogs Cozy Mystery—Book 2) *




  








A VILLA IN SICILY: FIGS AND A CADAVER is book #2 in a charming new cozy mystery series by bestselling author Fiona Grace, author of Murder in the Manor, a #1 Bestseller with over 100 five-star reviews (and a free download)!

Audrey Smart, 34, has made a major life change, walking away from her life as a vet (and from a string of failed romance) and moving to Sicily to buy a $1 home—and embark on a mandatory renovation she knows nothing about.

Audrey is busy working to open the town’s new shelter, while also renovating her own problematic home—and dating again. With the help of friends, she begins taking in sick strays. But not everyone in town is grateful for her services, and she soon makes unexpected enemies.

When Audrey gets a tip about an injured dog near the coast and goes to find him—she finds the dead body of a powerful local instead.

Can Audrey, now a suspect, solve the crime and clear her name?

Or will her Sicilian dream fall apart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Whisking Everything (Apple Orchard Cozy Mystery Book 15) *




  








There’s a train headed for Pine Grove…

…and no one likes it.

It’s autumn in upstate New York. Every neighbor is out on the porch enjoying he weather, and there’s a pie cooling on every window sill, waiting to be eaten with a scoop of homemade vanilla ice cream.

For local sleuths Chelsea, Teeny and Miss May, life is perfect. There hasn’t been a murder in a while. And all is right in their little town.

The dead body changes everything.

Chelsea has worked hard to become a stronger, more rational person these past couple years. Solving murders has helped that. But this one threatens to break her all over again.

Chelsea's hot cop boyfriend wants to take the next step in their romance.

Chelsea isn’t sure she’s over her previous heart break. And it’s hard for her to deal with big emotions in the middle of a murder investigation.

Sixty-something Miss May leads the investigation, but she relies on Chelsea for help. Will Chelsea be able to put her heartbreak aside and solve the murder? Or will this be the one that sends her reeling?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*His Last Breath: A British police procedural murder mystery (DI Karen Heath Crime Book 2) *




  








Little secrets grow up to be big lies.

This killer is different. A savage killing spree that is as random as the victims that are chosen.

Each victim is targeted for a reason, with the killer going to extraordinary lengths in their planning and execution with meticulous precision.

With Detective Inspector Karen Heath fighting hidden enemies both within the force and outside, she has little time to breathe as the body count rises. Families are torn apart, secrets are exposed and lives are being extinguished.

With a killer that’s brazen and bold, will Karen find them before more lives are lost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Twelve Doors: Book 1*




  








#3 Instant bestseller historical mystery thriller in the USA on the day of its release. #1 bestseller in Spain and Mexico. More than 600,000 readers around the world.

SECOND EDITION (Translation revised by an American writer).

BASED ON REAL EVENTS. In the 14th century, three children discovered an astonishing ancient Jewish secret. Now, a famous historian and her mysterious friend attempt to unravel it. Mystery, adventure, suspense and real history in an easy-to-read novel that won’t allow you to put the book down. Do you dare to try it?

“The Twelve Doors is the best saga of thrillers I have read in ten years. With simple language that manages to keep you in suspense until the last line. You finish a chapter and you need to read the next one. Vicente Raga it’s a real find.” Harald Brook, Tribuna Libre.

“Sell more than Ken Follet last Christmas in Spain is far from the reach of many. In my house, all my family has read it, even my three sons. Dynamic narrative and a documented novel. Very recommendable.” Roberto Marín, Florida Books.

Two stories are narrated in parallel. The first one happens in 1390, in a Jewish quarter, where some kids stumble upon a secret society that still exists nowadays. A great mystery that takes us back to that difficult period for the Jewish people. All the characters existed in their time period, and every narrated fact occurred in reality. The second story stars a group of friends in the present day that must solve a centennial-old mystery.

Without a doubt, the highlight of the series is their female main characters, the historian Rebecca Mercader and her mysterious friend Carlota Penella, whose fame has surpassed the novel series itself. It isn’t strange because they are among the most Intelligent women in Europe.

The reader changes the story every 4-5 pages. Different characters and tales are separated by more than six hundred years. It looks like two novels in one. The reader starts asking himself, why I am reading two stories with no connections? The simple answer is that you will figure it out if you keep reading. Maybe they have more connections than you think, and nothing is what it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*MARKED by DARKNESS: A haunted womens adventure, supernatural thriller (Maddison, Indiana Supernatural Thriller Book 1)*




  








Can a dead serial killer still hunt me?

The body of the young woman left near my remote cabin looks like my murdered daughter. Even the mark carved in her chest is the same - the same scar carved into my own chest. He left her for me to discover - a grisly gift.

For two years, I’ve survived alone, hiding to protect myself from the grief of losing my family to the serial killer I hunted as a detective. The ghosts of my dead family keep me company, visiting nightly, keeping me sane – or maybe not.

The dead girl in my woods is not a ghost. She's as real as her blood on the snow and obviously killed by the same man that butchered my family.

But that man has been dead for two years.

Who – or what – hunts me now?

Can I find the courage, the faith and the sanity to conquer him again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nailed It: A Todd Jones comic thriller*




  








What happens when South Florida’s most unscrupulous real estate salesman meets South Florida’s biggest con artist? And what happens when they meet on the roof of the Florida mansion belonging to the world’s most ruthless scrap dealer? Who knows? But sparks are bound to fly, especially with that hurricane coming straight at them.

Another fast-paced Todd Jones comic thriller/caper by bestselling author JR Ripley!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/05/22.

*Dunce Hat King: When Life Is Pass or Fail, A Memoir *




  








School was a one-story, one-room frame building that sat all by itself on an empty hillside. We had to walk on a gravel road for a mile and a half from our house to get there. A coal shed stood to one side of the school, and in back were two toilet sheds, one for the girls and one for the boys.

Man, was I excited! I was four years old, and I finally got to go to school, just like my four siblings! All the grades, kindergarten through eighth, were together in the same room, and we shared the same teacher. My desk was right against Teacher's. How cool was that? I turned around and waved at my siblings. This was a big day. My first day at school! Who else did I know? I wanted to look at everything, hear everything, be a part of everything. And I was going to learn lots of stuff!

Or was I?

Before a week had gone by, Teacher marched me up front to a corner near the blackboard. "Face the wall and don't turn around," she commanded. I shrank back as a pointed dunce hat landed on my head. Honestly, I was trying to learn my ABCs, but how could I sit still that long? If I even wiggled, Teacher's eyes shot to me and she shook her head. My chest snuffed in a sharp breath. I hung my head when I heard my classmates giggle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/06/22.

Currently Free.

*A Dangerous Talent For Time: A Riddle With Time Changing Consequences (Alysian Universe Series Book 2) *




  








On Alysia, mutant Talents are banned because of their feared abilities. The most dangerous is the Tellurian Talent that can manipulate time. …

TimeMaster Richard Steele suspects a wild Talent deep in the past is unknowingly changing the timelines. He must stop him or her before the future is destroyed.

Elyssa Armstrong watches her home burned and sacked, her mother kidnapped, and hears that her father, the Commander of the Royal Guard, has been killed, trying to stop Diechwrathe invaders. She runs for her life but gets captured by a slave trader.

Brand de Fyre Elitas, a young arrogant lord of the Sunglast, is also in danger from the advancing marauders. He notices Elyssa in a slave market, and buys her.

The two try to get along and survive the escalating chaos. But it isn’t easy. The king has been mysteriously killed, and no one knows who did it. Ex-Prime Minister Hieronymous Steele knows more than he is telling. He discovers the first piece of a riddle which he believes could hold the secret to saving the royal house if only he can find the rest, scattered throughout Alysia. Can these three, along with new companions, find the rest of the riddle and save the kingdom before the wild Tellurian Talent destroys the timelines? And, can they stop Lord Cadwell's barbarians from overrunning the United Kingdom, and taking it for themselves?

Mystery, time travel, and romance intertwine in this exciting adventure story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Survivors (Life After War Book 1)*




  








This is Safe Haven

“We offer food, shelter, and protection to all survivors. Does anyone copy? …hello? Is anyone alive out there?”

The end of the world has given humanity a harsh, merciless existence, where nature tries hard to push us to the very brink of extinction. Everything is against us, between us. Untold miles of lawless, apocalyptic roads wait for our feet, and the future, cold and dark, offers little comfort. Without change, there can be no peace—only survivors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Adrian's Eagles (Life After War Book 2) *




  








*Post-Apocalyptic Survival*

Three months after the nuclear world war that turned America into a dangerous wasteland, Safe Haven has made it from California to South Dakota. Adrian now has six of the seven gifted people he needs to ensure the survival of their country. However, not everyone can handle Adrian’s version of safety—including some of his closest people. The refugee camp begins to rip apart when Angela joins the Eagles, allowing a dangerous enemy to get too close. Will the do-or-die situation cost the life of Adrian’s new protégé?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ashley Jason and the Superhero Academy *




  








She doesn't want to be a superhero. But she has no choice.

Sixteen-year-old Ashley 'Crafter' Jason has trust issues. Especially with supers, despite being a super and daughter of two famous superheroes herself.

That's because Ashley suffers from a rare genetic disorder known as Hernandez's Disease. Left unchecked, Ashley's own powers will kill her before she turns twenty-one. The superhero community fears and shuns everyone who suffers from this disorder, forcing Ashley to keep it a secret to avoid total ostracization and even violence from her fellow supers.

To find a cure, Ashley enrolls at the Theodore Jason Academy for Young Superhumans, the country's best superhero school. Her science teacher, Professor Dean Hernandez, specializes in superhuman genetics and believes he can cure her.

A cure becomes the last thing on Ashley's mind, however, when Parasite, a deadly superhuman terrorist, threatens to destroy the Academy and Ashley herself. Now Ashley must manage her condition, embrace her superhero heritage, and learn to trust others to defeat Parasite and save the Academy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The case of the Antiquities Collector: A Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mysteries Book 4 (A Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mystery) *




  








*THEIR DAUGHTER GOES MISSING AND THEY DON'T CALL THE COPS? THAT’S ONE OF MANY…*

…intriguing mysteries deliciously and intricately layered in these pages. Layer upon layer, twist upon twist, secret upon secret, this is a case tailor-made for a Sherlock Holmes devotee like private investigator Joey Mancuso. From the beginning, there’s just something funny about parents who didn’t report a missing student right away, and days later still want no police.

Hold it here! This is their beloved daughter, last seen leaving for a date. Why wouldn’t they want as much firepower as they can get? Because they know too much, that’s why—and Owen Parr’s clever detective senses that. Joey’s first job’s to save the girl, but no way he’s going to stop there. The scrappy PI and ex-cop’s going to get answers if it kills him.

Which, of course, it nearly does. The body count soars as his brother and detective partner Father Dom, always the adult in the room, clucks, prays, and begs for caution—to no avail. The ruthless kidnappers have something huge to cover up…an operation involving stolen art that’s being used to finance one of the greatest evils on the planet. Once Joey knows that, he’s a runaway train.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Murder of Paolo Mancuso: A Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mysteries Book 5 *




  








*AT 16, HE SAW HIS DAD GUNNED DOWN. NOW HE HAS A CHANCE TO FIND THE KILLER…*

PI Joey Mancuso was just a kid when he watched a stranger walk into a Little Italy bar, shoot his mobster dad in the chest, and calmly walk back out, disappearing into the Manhattan din. The murder was never solved. And the old mob adage “an eye for an eye” went unfulfilled. But now, at death’s door, infamous mobster Tony the Hammer summons Joey and utters three mysterious words: “Wetherly Stevens, Barcelona.” Joey has no doubt he’s just been told how to find his father’s killer. 

Revenge, deep-seated wounds, that agonizing cold case, and a mysterious series of small town murders all come to a head in the 5th hard-boiled Mancuso/O’Brian mystery—with a dash of international intrigue—when witty ex-cop Joey, with the help of his PI brother, Father Dominic O’Brian, attempts to track down his father’s murderer in Barcelona and Hilton Head, SC. From tantalizing tapas near La Sagrada Familia to bourbon-soaked pulled pork sandwiches at a South Carolina B&B, murder couldn’t get any more flavorful—or more personal. Armed with only those three words, and—true to form—with no plan and very little research, Joey flies straight to Barcelona, where he tracks down a partner of Wetherly Stevens, a New York financial investment firm with offices in Spain. But what does a New York wise guy have in common with an investment banker? Perhaps retired partner Alexander Wetherly has answers. Next stop: Hilton Head, where Wetherly is happily ensconced with a houseful of help serving up bottomless Arnold Palmers. But a peaceful Q&A on quaint Daufuskie Island turns murderous when the elderly gentleman who runs Joey’s B&B winds up stabbed to death. And this isn’t the first murder of its kind—it seems Daufuskie Island has a grisly and deeply-seated cold case all its own. With the help of his cohorts—including Father Dom and a talented hacker (their researcher, Agnes)-- Joey meticulously puts together the pieces of two puzzles at once—and scrutinizes the connections between them—hoping to solve his father’s murder while preventing another from haunting the Carolina shores.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Celtic Dagger (A Fitzjohn Mystery, Book 1) *




  








University professor Alex Wearing is found murdered in his study by the Post Graduate Co-coordinator, Vera Trenbath, a nosey interfering busybody. Assigned to the case is Detective Chief Inspector Alistair Fitzjohn. Fitzjohn is a detective from the old guard, whose methodical, painstaking methods are viewed by some as archaic. His relentless pursuit for the killer zeros in on Alex’s brother, James, as a key suspect in his investigation.

Compelled to clear himself of suspicion, James starts his own investigation and finds himself immersed in a web of intrigue, ultimately uncovering long hidden secrets about his brother’s life that could easily be the very reasons he was murdered.

This gripping tale of murder and suspense winds its way through the university’s hallowed halls to emerge into the beautiful, yet unpredictable, Blue Mountain region where more challenges and obstacles await James in his quest to clear himself of suspicion and uncover the truth about his brother.

Dear Prospective Reader,
Please note that The Celtic Dagger was written as a stand-alone story. It was not until after the book was published that I decided to write a series featuring Detective Chief Inspector Alistair Fitzjohn. Consequently, Fitzjohn does not play a leading role in The Celtic Dagger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Slater's Game (The Slater Mysteries Book 5) *




  








Hidden Fairways, an exclusive golf course development for the rich, famous, and morally challenged. A place where the obscenely wealthy can play their silly game, cheat on their spouses, and pretend the outside world doesn't exist.

But Hidden Fairways isn't the paradise it pretends to be, and a secret from the past is threatening its most wealthy citizens. Slater and Partners go uncover for this one, posing as prospective members. There's just one problem with their plan. Slater can't seem to fix his slice!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Disappearing The Dead: A Paul Bennett Legal Thriller (Book 1) *




  








*A MISSING FIGHTER PILOT. A MILITARY CONSPIRACY. A LAWYER DETERMINED TO UNCOVER THE TRUTH.*

When Paul Bennett joined the US Air Force as its Chief Counsel in Germany, he believed he had found the solution to a family crisis. The military moved the Bennetts into a German villa, paid his son’s medical bills, and assigned Paul to trials in scenic locations across Europe.

Then, as Congress is investigating the failed rescue operation of a missing fighter pilot, the severed limbs of a Turkish bride wash up in a German vineyard. The Brass is determined to put the husband, Kale, behind bars and expects Paul, who has since been assigned as Kale’s defense lawyer, to help put him there. But Paul refuses to be bullied by his superiors. To him, it’s a matter of professional ethics. To the military establishment, it’s political dynamite. And their reaction is as swift as it is devastating.

Now, Paul must rescue his client and himself from the clutches of military injustice. But first, he’ll need to uncover the connection between his client’s case and the disappearance of a Gulf War fighter pilot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Relative Karma *




  








An intoxicating first-person treatise on the devastation of infidelity. A chilling and often heart-wrenching read.

A year after abandoning his wife of fourteen years, Jeff Vincent’s pseudo-existence is a soul-numbing blend of alcohol and meaningless searches for other people’s trivia. Until the Saturday morning Jan Fraden mistakes his search-service ad for that of a private detective. Before the weekend is through, people are disappearing, dying, then reappearing. And it all seems connected to Jeff Vincent and his betrayal. Could his sin—a simple act of infidelity—turn the world so completely inside out? And if there was redemption, did he deserve it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Uncle Sam Ain't Released Me Yet: Memoirs of a REMF *


  








“I do not believe that the men who served in uniform in Vietnam have been given the credit they deserve" ~ William Westmoreland

This is a memoir of my one year, seven months, and three days spent as a reluctant, though proud, member of the U.S. Army during the Vietnam War. Or, as we measured time in Vietnam, for five hundred and eighty (580) days. Of those five hundred and eighty (580) days in the Army, four hundred and four (404) were spent in the Republic of Vietnam (RVN). Time wasn’t measured in weeks, months, or years in Vietnam. It was counted one day at a time because every day in Vietnam was someone’s last no matter his job or assignment. You would be just as dead whether it came from an aimed bullet or from a random piece of shrapnel in the field or in a “safe” rear area.

Although I was inducted into the U.S. Army in 1969, I will set the stage for the reader by beginning my story in 1989, twenty years after my tour of duty in Vietnam. This is when I was diagnosed with “moderate to severe clinical depression” and what is commonly called “Survivor’s Guilt.” Although friends and relatives may have noticed earlier, 1989 was the year I first began to realize my life had been greatly affected by Vietnam. That is when I decided to try to remember (and understand) as much as possible about that period of my life and the war so many of us were sent to fight. Up until that time, my goal had been to forget as much about Vietnam as possible.

I began writing this memoir as a form of self-therapy, and after a few years, I realized I was also writing this for my family. I have never talked at length with my wife or two children about my time and experiences in the Army, and I thought that by putting them in writing, it might help them understand why I seemed to have shut them out of my life during the previous twenty years. Realizing my experiences were not unique, I decided to make my story available to others.

Every few months over the twenty-five years spent writing this book, I would open the manuscript, add a few words or pages, make a few changes, and save it on my computer. At first I saved it on a 5.25-inch floppy disk and after a few years was forced to transfer it to the newer 3-inch floppy disk. Now I keep it on my laptop’s hard drive AND an external hard drive AND in the “cloud.” Times have changed in many ways.

Writing this memoir has not been easy and I had a very difficult time completing it. I may never have completed it had it not been for the copious notes I made when I first began the project. From my original notes—plus letters, descriptions, dates written on the backs of photos, and conversations with a couple of old comrades—I was able to cobble together a decent accounting of those days so long ago. Where possible, I have placed events in chronological order, otherwise I have placed them where they best fit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/07/22.

Currently Free.

*The Invisible Man *




  







From the founding father of science fiction H.G. Wells, a masterpiece about a man trapped in the terror of his own creation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Warrior Creed: Win the day... or die - Sci Fi Military Space Opera & Alien Conquest (Trigellian Universe - Warrior Series Book 2) *




  








Alien empires reeling from war. Their arrogant elite are desperate for glory.
A human hero just robbed them of that.

The galaxy is filled with many races driven by their arrogant elite, who are desperate for glory.

Ex-Marine A-10 Pilot Derek Hamilton just wants to run space freight and find his girl.

The galaxy had other plans… and why was it so hard to KILL a Human from Terra, anyway?

Derek Hamilton helped to end the 1,000 year Slave War between the Brinlo and Hogantha. Now, Earth was in ruins and war machines were unwinding everywhere across the galaxy.

The arrogant, wealthy Elite Houses were furious a mere Terran had the skill to kill the hated Brinlo Battle Commander Jorad Zen. It was their right of prestige, privilege and honor... and the HATED human was the one to take the kill.

So they took their fury out on him, but not before he displayed the toughness and unique abilities that make a human Warrior.

Trap after trap, and space battle after space battle, test his skill and expertise until the final battle against a Goliath class Dreadnought warship more than a thousand times bigger than his.

Can he survive? Can the 36 Elite Warriors and their gear crammed into his cargo bay survive?

Captain Derek Hamilton exemplifies the Warrior Creed – Win the day… or die!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sale Day at C Mart (Cypress Lake Book 3) *




  







Sale Day at C Mart is a comedy-satire chronicling one day in the life of a big-box discount store during the mid 1980's.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghostly Manor: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








After losing their five-month-old child to SIDS, Damien and Sophia struggle to keep their marriage from falling apart. But when Damien’s estranged grandfather suddenly passes, naming Damien heir to the private estate, Damien sees it as an opportunity for the couple to escape the empty crib at home. Upon their arrival to Loray Island, Damien uncovers horrifying family secrets his late grandfather had wanted to remain buried. Suddenly, the island Damien believed was the answer to his prayers quickly transforms into the subject of his nightmares.

The Haunting of Calhoun Mansion

Three murders. One night. No convictions.

Nicole Harper, a hospice nurse with a floundering marriage, is assigned a new patient in the remote Northwestern wilderness. But when Nic meets her new patient, she discovers the old woman's family history is as troubling as her medical condition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Aztec Secret *




  








Follow Ted Mendez on a breathtaking adventure to uncover an ancient mystery that had remained unsolved for 500 years.

A trip to Mexico goes sideways for aspiring journalist Ted when he becomes an accessory to the burglary of an ancient artefact. Held against his will and forced to aid a desperate professor in deciphering clues from a 500-year-old manuscript written by Hernán Cortés, he quickly finds himself following in the footsteps of the conquistador to track down a legendary Aztec jewel.

A bright young archaeology student, a corrupt government official, a trio of ruthless mercenaries and a policewoman seeking redemption are just a few others whose lives become wrapped up in the hunt for the long-lost treasure.

Taken deep into the jungles of Mexico and Guatemala, Ted must face his worst fears and find a way out of an impossible situation. Can he uncover the secrets of the past to preserve his future?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Case of the Waffling Warrants (A Gossip Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*What’s more satisfying than waffles and maple syrup? Murder…*


For ex-spy Charlotte Mission, life in the cozy town of Gossip, Texas, is anything but boring. With a retired spy grandmother for company, an inn to clean, kittens around every corner, and guests to keep happy, she’s living a perfectly normal life.

But Charlotte has a secret.

She’s Gossip’s first and only ‘fixer.’

With her particular set of skills and a secret armory at her disposal, Charlie’s the person folks around town come to when they’re in deep, seemingly irreversible trouble. And after the owner of the local bakery is slapped in cuffs on trumped-up charges, she’s on the job.

Everything’s going to plan until Charlie’s client is found murdered in her cell. And with a new detective in town who’s not afraid to make arrests on a whim, she’s got her work cut out for her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Maltese Pigeon: A Matt Kile Mystery, book 5 *




  







Faberge eggs are often given to wives and mothers. This gifting began when the emperor of Russia gave gold Faberge eggs, crusted with jewels, to his empress and mother each year on Easter. Many were lost or destroyed during the Bolshevik revolution, but others survived into modern day and are valued in the tens of millions. One of the Faberges believed to be lost to history is recovered. Matt Kile finds himself surrounded by devious international criminals while trying to protect the safety of both the fabulous Faberge and its (apparent) rightful owner. A Matt Kile mystery wrapped in intrigue, murder, romance and humor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ice Blue (Lord and Lady Hetheridge Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








The New York Times Bestselling Series

Anthony Hetheridge, ninth Baron of Wellegrave, Chief Superintendent for New Scotland Yard, never married, no children, no pets, no hobbies, and not even an interesting vice, will turn sixty in three weeks. With the exception of his chosen career, too sordid for his blue-blooded family to condone, his life has been safe and predictable. But then he meets Detective Sergeant Kate Wakefield – beautiful, willful, and nearly half his age. When Hetheridge saves the outspoken, impetuous young detective from getting the sack, siding with her against Scotland Yard’s powerful male hierarchy, his cold, elegantly balanced world spins out of control. Summoned to London’s fashionable Belgravia to investigate the brutal murder of a financier, Hetheridge must catch the killer while coping with his growing attraction to Kate, the reappearance of an old flame, and the secret that emerges from his own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Joey Mancuso Mysteries Vols 7-9*




  








THREE RIVETING MURDER MYSTERIES AT AN INCREDIBLE PRICE

Book SEVEN,
HE WAS JUST AN ORDINARY GUY— SO WHY WAS HE QUIETLY WHACKED?
In his seventh hard boiled tale, New York-based private eye Joey Mancuso travels to the lush, verdant shores of Miami Beach. But this is no vacation—Joey’s wading knee deep into a gritty cesspool of corruption, using his street smarts and industry connections to investigate a vast financial conspiracy.
A young hedge fund employee—a kid right out of college, green as can be—was killed by an anonymous sedan while on a motorcycle ride after hitting the South Beach clubs. Miami Beach police don’t seem interested, but Joey does—the kid’s dad is a friend of a friend. And Joey Mancuso is nothing if not a loyal friend. So Joey and Marcy, his gun-toting F.B.I. agent wife, hole up on a boat in Miami Beach, hellbent on figuring out how an entry-level employee could provoke such tragedy.
Soon, Joey and Marcy call in a favor of their own: they ask an old friend with Wall Street experience to play undercover agent at the fishy hedge fund. Joey’s rag-tag team quickly uncovers a dirty trail of wealth and greed—a big, fat, Eastern European crime syndicate that stretches from Miami Beach back to their new stomping grounds in New York.

BOOK EIGHT
SHE WAS THE PERFECT WIFE…SO WHO KILLED HER?
The widower says his wife was killed by gangs— but now he’s running for Mayor of New York City. Just to be sure (or else to portray himself as a properly mourning husband), he hires P.I.s Joey Mancuso and Father Dom to solve the murder. Only they can’t help noticing he’s pushing them to come to the gang conclusion as well. Hey, is something fishy here?
The mourning politician hires Mancuso to solve the cold case--right before announcing his plan to run for mayor of New York City. Oh, and in that same speech, the politician blames his wife’s death on gang violence. And the politician tries to convince Mancuso to come to the same conclusion.Well….none of the gangs in Brooklyn seem to have it out for the politician’s family. Plus, the politician may have a straying eye--there are rumors of the affair. It's a labyrinthine puzzle, the kind Joey (forever inspired by his hero, Holmes) delights in.
Mancuso and Co. take to their office--which doubles as a bustling, Lower Manhattan cigar bar--and delve into Joey’s strangest mystery yet.
Joey Mancuso’s latest adventure is a gritty tour of a side of Brooklyn .Plus, author Parr weaves in the ritzy drama of upper class New Yorkers, all of whom have sordid secrets...

BOOK NINE

What kind of sick game is this? The killer is texting Joey Mancuso after each murder with the location.
Is it a challenge? Is he just toying with Mancuso? What kind of psychopath would do this?Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian, and the rest of the team are back for their ninth hard-boiled tale. Consistently working out of their Lower Manhattan Irish Pub and office. This time, there is no client. Instead, Mancuso has been sucked into this series of senseless murders by personal invitation. A text with the location and an invite to come over.
It appears like random killings of homeless people at subway stations. But there is nothing unexpected about the texts. Witnesses all seem to know there is a white male dressed in a trench coat and a hoody hiding his face. The killer strikes in the daytime, night, and early mornings, with no particular schedule. Not even the same weapon. But he's a professional. No cameras have caught his face, and no forensics were found at the scenes.
But did the killer make a mistake inviting Mancuso to a joust?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Biostorm (Vector Book 1) *




  








Biostorm takes readers on an action-packed thrill ride of international terrorism and explosive scientific intrigue suited for fans of Michael Crichton, James Rollins, and Clive Cussler.

Two covert operatives stand between an insidious scientific conspiracy and global catastrophe.

Alex Wolfe is an elite agent with the CIA. He has a proven track record of stopping international bioweapons programs. Skylar Cruz is a skilled Marine whose battlefield injury sidelined her from serving her country. When they’re recruited for a brand-new covert op group, Vector, combating biological and chemical weapons threats, their first mission had better be a success. Because it’s not just their careers at stake. It’s all of humanity.

Wolfe and Cruz embark on a deadly race against bands of mercenaries and diabolical government forces through the bustling markets of Istanbul to crime-infested Russian port cities and Vietnamese jungles hiding forgotten conspiracies. Only they can stop a rampant airborne bioweapon unlike any the world has ever seen.

Danger is in the air. Literally.

Biostorm is the first book in the Vector series, where high-octane action and suspense collide with real science and technology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Projected: A Sci-Fi Thriller *




  








He knows Diana is as intelligent as she is powerful; she can help heal this world – or put it to ruin.

How does he know? Simple – he’s the one who built her.

Holographic projections are the latest breakthrough in worldwide communications, and every company is vying for a piece of the pie.

When Adam first came to work for the tech giant Mentiscom, the ambitious and talented project leader wanted to use his wits and savvy for the good of all mankind. As his team prepares to launch the company’s latest holographic devices, Adam is secretly working on new technology, one that can dwarf any of their previous projects. Together with his two executives Kevin and Leila they combine their projections with AI capabilities to create a self-learning, high-functioning singularity.

They call her “Diana”.

Unbeknown to them, Mentiscom CEO Robert Leamas already has plans for Diana. Ruthless and unrelenting, Leamas is ready to use everything in his power to gain control over the exceptional AI. Everything.

Soon the three engineers find themselves on the run, trying to keep their invention from falling into the worse possible hands. As his list of enemies grow larger by the day, Adam realizes the one thing he placed his faith in might be the thing that might get him killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Colonize *




  







It was a normal day, until Morgan and every other kid in her high school were sucked aboard an alien spaceship and dumped on an entirely new planet. No explanation, no field guide, and no rules. 

And human beings aren’t the only new arrivals.  Morgan’s never been a team player, and she never imagined facing disaster with a bunch of confused, terrified teenagers. To live she’ll have to make allies—human and otherwise. Because Morgan has no intention of settling down and starting anew somewhere else. Whoever brought her here can bring her back. But first, she must survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*FEARFUL Scary Stories of the Evil App *




  








Described by Goodreads readers as "Goosebumps meets Black Mirror" and "one part R.L. Stine, one part Stephen King's aversion toward technology."

Esau "S" Bryant is a twelve-year-old boy desperate to become an influencer to help his family. And when he finds a strange phone in an abandoned mall, it seems he finally got a lucky break, until he realizes his new mobile device is cursed.

Now he will have to face his worst fears and fight an online evil spirit to save himself, his family, and—the world.

Join Esau and his friends as they go on incredible adventures involving a haunted phone, demonic possessions, and an internet troll with a wicked sense of humor!

A Message for the Grown-Ups:
In FEARFUL: Scary Stories of the Evil App, Christian Nava has told a heartfelt tale about the power of self-acceptance against the growing dangers of social media pressure.

Featuring black-and-white illustrations by the talented Jesús Duke, the first entry in this chilling book series is a must-have for readers aged 8 to 12 that anyone can enjoy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Relatively Normal (Relatively Series Book 1) *




  








First Place, Top Shelf Book Awards

Award Winner at the 2019 International Readers Favorite Awards

"I laughed, I cried, and I laughed some more--this is one you don't want to miss!" -Loretta Nyhan, bestselling author of Digging In

"The perfect blend of laugh-out-loud humor and sweet sexiness!" - Amazon Reader

Catriona Masterton's fiancé, Ethan, is Normal.

He plans trips six months in advance and arrives at the airport a minimum of three hours early. He purchases life insurance, luggage insurance, and always opts for the extended warranty. He's responsible, reliable, and would make any woman a wonderful life partner.

In other words, he's the exact opposite of the Masterton clan.

Cat's mother has a kitchen gadget fetish, a father whose best friends are taxidermied field mice, and a super stoner man-child brother who lives--where else?--in the basement. Then there's Nan, her proud Scottish grandmother with a proclivity for profanity and mischief.

What on earth will Catriona's Normal fiancé think when he comes home with her to meet her parents? What will he think when he discovers his soon-to-be in-laws invited Cat's ex to join them for a holiday dinner?

Find out in a laugh-out-loud journey of self-discovery, familial pandemonium, and love. A must read for fans of a true romantic comedy!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Soul Food Spirits (Southern Ghost Wranglers Book 1) *




  








It should’ve been so easy…

Blissful Breneaux has spent her career catching troublesome ghosts for a covert government agency. But all that changes the day she is fired.

She has one shot to redeem herself— track down the biggest, baddest spirit the agency has ever known and haul him in.

Too bad that ghost resides in the one place Blissful despises—Haunted Hollow, Alabama. It’s the tourist attraction from hell. Blissful is knee deep in a foreign place—and it’s not just the deer head trophies and the giant pickup trucks that are throwing her for a loop.

When a local reveals he has information that could save her career, Blissful is all ears. But when he winds up murdered, Blissful becomes a suspect.

Thrust into a murder mystery, Blissful teams up with a pair of amateur ghost-hunting grannies who know more about town dynamics than hunting spirits. Then there’s the handsome bed and breakfast owner who’s keeping more secrets than he’s revealing. But Blissful is determined to discover what the murder victim knew. She’ll hunt for clues all over town. Will the hunt save her career or place her in the clutches of the Haunted Hollow murderer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Iced Raspberry Cookies and a Curse: A Fairy Tale Cozy Mystery (Fable Town Mystery Book 1) *




  








One family curse, a whole lot of cookies, and a dash of sweet romance equal a recipe for magical disaster in Fable Town.

After Ana gets an emergency phone call that someone tried to kill her sister, Ana's ex-husband agrees to fly her to her hometown of Fable Town, Montana. While there, strange things begin to happen.

There's a talking opossum, strange occurrences with no explanation except it must be magic, not to mention the multiple attempts on her life.

Is she cursed, or is it just bad luck?

Determined to figure out who wants her dead, she reluctantly enlists her ex's help. Plus, with her sister in the hospital, she agrees to make dozens of cookies for a wedding.

Will Ana be able to find the would-be murderer before it's too late? And will she and her ex get their fairy tale ending?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Intent: In the Shadows: A YA Christian Mystery Suspense (Book #1) (Christian Small Town Secrets Series)*




  








When a pastor's daughter is pursued by a stalker, she must hold tightly to her faith as the menacing presence closes in.

Raylee, a pastor's daughter, just wants to get through the last two years of high school. But it's not easy when you're an outsider. Or when the most popular girl in school's goal is to make your life miserable.

Or when someone starts to STALK you. . .

When classmate Paul befriends Raylee, she is determined to ignore Crystal's ploys. And when new student Billy arrives, Raylee finds herself drawn to his mysterious side. But Crystal is determined too, and she will do whatever it takes to keep him from Raylee and to ensure that the rest of Raylee's high school years remain angst-ridden.

Raylee must cling to her FAITH in God more than ever, because someone lurks in the shadows, watching her, leaving scary clues, someone who wants to set her on edge. But why? Is it Crystal and her clique, or worse, someone she trusts?

Exclusive Edition: Over 60 pages of deleted scenes!

Book #1 is a clean mystery suspense appropriate for young adult and up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bitter Roots (Bitter Root Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Bitter Roots (Book 1 of Bitter Root Mysteries)

Murder in a small town is always personal.

Dispatcher Zak Waller prefers working behind the scenes in the Sheriff’s Office of Lost Trail, Montana, but when a newcomer to the sparsely populated town is brutally murdered—and the Sheriff is quick to pin the death on an unknown outsider—Zak starts his own private sleuthing.

On the surface Lost Trail is a picture-perfect western town, offering a simple way of life revolving around the local ranches and ski hill. But almost everyone has a secret to protect, and no one knows that more than Zak. He’s part of a younger generation hoping to revitalize the town. But evil has dug in deeper than he knows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Going to the Dogs: Florida Murder Mystery Novel Series - Book 8 *




  








Roger Pyles, forensic specialist crime investigator, needs a break.
He nearly got killed twice on his last caper. A wealthy Southern widow
needs his help. She begs him to find her lost dog, a rascally Pekingese. It
could be just what he needs to refresh his mind. How hard can it be?
What could go wrong? Everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*First Cut: A Detective vs. Serial Killer Mystery Thriller (The Family or Foe Saga with Detectives Daniels and Remalla Book 1) *




  








A serial killer returns to torment the woman once determined to catch him. This time, she's not backing down.
Former detective Jill Jacobs is forced to confront the Makeup Artist, an elusive psychopath whose trail of terror left seven dead and whose obsession with her almost destroyed her.

When the Artist strikes again in a new city, Detectives Gordon Daniels and Aaron Remalla seek out Jill, whose strange telepathic connection to the killer is their best hope to catch him.

Desperate and plagued by guilt, Jill’s only chance to find closure is to confront the man who stalked her and his grisly crimes. But there’s a catch. She must return to the mindset that bound her to him. The mindset the killer still seeks from her.

But choosing to help Daniels and Remalla will not only risk her life but also her heart, when she falls for one of them, drawing the attention of the man she’s driven to capture.

After losing everything, can she find the courage to face the murderer who took it all away, and is eager to do it again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*CAST INTO DOUBT an unputdownable psychological thriller with a breathtaking twist (Totally Gripping Psychological Thrillers)*




  








A NAIL-BITING PSYCHOLOGICAL THRILLER FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR.

A dream vacation turns into a mom’s worst nightmare.

Shelby wants to give her daughter Chloe a gift she’ll never forget: a luxury cruise around the Caribbean.

It will be the honeymoon she and her husband Rob never got to take. Shelby will look after their little boy.

Then the unthinkable happens.

Shelby gets a call from a distraught Rob. Chloe is missing. Fallen overboard.

Everyone says she was drunk and alone. That it must have been a tragic accident.

But all Shelby’s maternal instincts tell her that can’t be true. Chloe never drank. Shelby has to find out what really happened.

Because she knows her own daughter. Doesn’t she?

A seamless blend of high domestic suspense with a shattering final twist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Amphibious Warfare in World War II: The History and Legacy of the War’s Most Important Landing Operations*




  








A swift, sudden attack from the ocean, putting soldiers ashore on a hostile coast at some point weakly defended by the enemy, has been a powerful tactical and strategic tool since the late Bronze Age. Utilized by the Sea Peoples against New Kingdom Egypt and the Greek city-states in their internecine wars, amphibious warfare combined high mobility with a strong chance of complete surprise.

The technique continued in use through such periods as the early Medieval era, when Viking armies numbering up to 10,000 men struck suddenly and devastatingly from the sea using their highly seaworthy longships or “dragonships” (drekkar). At around the same time, the Normans carried out amphibious landings of invasion forces, including mounted men, in Muslim-occupied Sicily (1061) and Saxon England (1066).

As navies grew larger and the Spanish clashed with the Turks in the Mediterranean during the Renaissance, some military forces introduced specialized marines for the first time. These men, trained specially for landings carried out using ships’ boats, formed a part of many European navies from the 16th century onward.

World War II, however, witnessed a sudden explosion in the scope and metamorphosis in the methods of amphibious warfare. With battlefields covering significant portions of the planetary surface, combined with the availability of the modern era’s powerful technology and vehicles, the mighty conflict witnessed tactical and strategic amphibious operations unlike any the world had seen before.

All major powers involved in the war utilized amphibious operations to one degree or another. Even the Soviets launched more than 150 amphibious assaults during the war, albeit with very mixed success given the lack of dedicated landing craft and their variable troop quality. However, as the war continued, the United States developed the largest and most sophisticated assortment of amphibious warfare tactics, strategies, and equipment.

The invasion of Sicily in 1943 was the largest amphibious operation in history, but it would be dwarfed on June 6, 1944. That day, forever known as D-Day, the Allies commenced Operation Overlord by staging the largest and most complex amphibious invasion in human history. The complex operation would require tightly coordinated naval and air bombardment, paratroopers, and even inflatable tanks that would be able to fire on fortifications from the coastline, all while landing over 150,000 men across nearly 70 miles of French beaches. Given the incredibly complex plan, it’s no surprise that Supreme Commander Dwight D. Eisenhower had already written a letter apologizing for the failure of the invasion, which he carried in his coat pocket throughout the day.

Ultimately, amphibious operations at places like Okinawa, Iwo Jima, and various parts of Europe determined the course of the war, and Amphibious Warfare in World War II: The History and Legacy of the War’s Most Important Landing Operations examines these crucial events. Along with pictures of important people, places, and events, you will learn about World War II’s amphibious warfare like never before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Battle for the Rhine 1944: Arnhem and the Ardennes, the Campaign in Europe *




  








After the early success of the invasion of Normandy in 1944, the Allies struggled to
advance from the Seine to the Rhine.

The Nazis resisted fiercely at every opportunity.

Nijmegen, Arnhem, the Huertgen Forest, the battles along the Channel coast and the River Scheldt, at Aachen, across the Ardennes and in the Saar - each battleground presented its own challenges and even after seventy years the controversies remain.

Who was really responsible for the failure at Nijmegen, the destruction of the British 1st Airborne Division at Arnhem and the failure of Operation Market Garden?

Why was Montgomery threatened with the sack when he had just retrieved Bradley's failure in the Battle of the Bulge?

Was General Eisenhower's command strategy either workable or wise, and did Bradley and Patton undermine it?

How much of a part did the media and politics have to play in these post-Normandy battles?

In this masterly account of the 1944 post-Normandy campaign, Robin Neillands tells us what really happened in the long-drawn-out and costly struggle for the Rhine.

With careful research and clear, lively accounts of the complex battles Neillands focuses on the triumphs and tribulations that faced those in command.

It is one of the finest books on WWII, from one of Britain's most widely respected historians.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Blue Boy: Lessons from a Life in Uniform *




  








Military stereotypes: they can project a naïve, “pomp and platitudes” narrative that belies reality. The truth is that military service is as varied and unique as the people who served. Talk to a group of veterans, and you will find their stories bear witness to a wide range of experiences.

These are just a few of mine.

With six assignments in eleven years of service, there was no shortage of memories to draw upon. Some are funny, some heartbreaking, others unremarkable except to me. Yet, regardless of the outcome, these small remembrances nudge me back to that seminal and grateful learning experience of a life in uniform.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Minutemen (The Guardians of Time Book 1) *




  








TOMORROW TIME TRAVEL IS POSSIBLE. YESTERDAY A MADMAN SEEKS TO DESTROY THE UNIVERSE. NOW ONE WOMAN AND HER TEAM OF TIME TRAVELERS WILL NEED TO STOP HIM...

America, 2074. Kaylan Smith will soon graduate and embark on the career she was groomed for. Until an executive from the corporation that rules half the world offers her a job she can’t refuse. Become a time traveler. Lead a team through the time stream in search of a lunatic who believes he can change history and destroy the universe. Kaylan’s new career comes with questions—How does the technology work? Who exactly is this madman? And where (and when) does he come from?

As Kaylan and her team of Minutemen get closer to catching the rogue time traveler, she needs to get to the truth, before everyone’s time runs out...

Minutemen is the first book in a Dystopian Future Time Travel series. Experience the beginning and get in on the action today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ides of March: Time Patrol *




  








*'If not, the Fates with traitors do contrive!' Julius Caesar, Act 2, Scene 3.*

From the New York Times bestselling author of Area 51, Atlantis, Green Berets and Nightstalkers series.

44 BC. Caesar heads to the Senate for his date with death, despite the warning about the Ides. But some have another idea for his fate.

1783 AD: George Washington gives his historic speech in order to prevent a mutiny among his officers. But someone would prefer he didn't. And among his slaves is one whose descendant will write a very important book.

1917 AD: The Last Czar, Nicholas II, abdicates. He, and his family, are supposed to be taken prisoner; but the Tsarina has other plans.

480 BC: A massive Persian Army is invading Greece. Standing in its way: King Leonidas and 300 Spartans. More than the future of Western Civilization is at stake.

493 AD: The First King of Italy, Odoacer, is assassinated by Theodoric, But what if the sword goes the other way?

1493 AD: Christopher Columbus returns to Spain after 'discovering' the New World. But he’s bringing back more than just word of his discovery; something that could wipe out mankind.

What does it take to change history and destroy our reality? Change events on the same date, 15 March, in six different years. The Time Patrol must send an agent back to each day, with just 24 hours for each to defeat the Shadow's plan to disrupt our time-line, creating a time tsunami and wiping our present out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*HOLD THE APOCALYPSE - PASS ME A SCIENTIST PLEASE: AND OTHER HUMOROUS ESSAYS FROM AN OPTIMIST IN DREAMLAND *




  








A terrified yet occasionally optimistic environmental scientist takes a humorous look at the science behind the human and animal behaviors that make a doomed planet so interesting.

If you’ve ever wanted to get the real dirt on forest bathing without getting muddied, or on animal arsonists without getting burned, or on DIY transcranial Direct Current Stimulation without risking all those excitable neurons that already have one foot out the door, then this is the book for you. Should you be of the type, however, that has found life’s little pleasures interrupted of late by the loud ticking of the Doomsday Clock, put in some earplugs, because it’s not yet too late to have a good laugh while you learn about ‘Cat Research for Dummies,’ ‘Brain Wars – the Gender Variations,’ or ‘Boredom – It’s Not Just for the Boring.’

In these fifty essays, Bob Lorentson humorously uses science, philosophy, psychology, history, and even poetry to examine a myriad of curious subjects while waiting for the collapse of civilization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Birthdays Can Be Deadly (Sage Gardens Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








The retirement village, Sage Gardens, has villas set amidst beautiful, lush gardens surrounding a sparkling, blue lake. Everything is peaceful in the small, secure retirement community.

That is until a resident, James, dies at his birthday party. Given his age it is presumed that he died of natural causes, but foul play is suspected and three residents join forces to try and uncover the truth. Although they are retired they use their skills and experiences from their professions as a detective, crime journalist, and accountant in the search for the murderer. But first they have to work out who a mysterious, yet familiar resident is.

Just who is the mystery resident and will she prove to be an ally or foe? Will the ‘Sage Gardens Sleuths’ be able to catch the killer before one of them becomes a victim themselves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pineapple Puzzles: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book Three (Pineapple Port Mysteries 3) *




  








The infamous Puzzle Killer stops by Pineapple Port in a mystery both hilarious and heart-stopping! Book THREE of the series that keeps readers (and their spouses) up at night with snorty laughter! Wall Street Journal and USA TODAY Best-Selling author Amy Vansant provides the perfect blend of humor and thrills as amateur sleuth Charlotte Morgan tries to track down a notorious killer.

After years dormant, the infamous Puzzle Killer returns to Charity, Florida, in search of a rival murderer out to claim the all-time murder record. When two serial killers battle for the throne, Charlotte, her boyfriend Declan, and a naked cat find themselves on the chopping block!

The Pineapple Port Mystery Series are clean mysteries with edgy twists that will keep you guessing and ready for more. Fans of Agatha Christie, Dawn McKenna and Jana DeLeon won’t be able to get enough of this fabulously funny, puzzling world!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Bones of Amoret: A Novel *




  








"Great action, well-told, and authentic with all the nuances and spirit of small town Texas. Don't miss it." -Lone Star Literary Life Reviews

From the Amazon #1 Best Selling author of The Cuts that Cure comes an atmospheric mystery set on the Texas-Mexico border where a small town grapples with its bloody loss of innocence.

Amoret, Texas, 1982. Life along the border is harsh, but in a world where cultures work together to carve a living from the desert landscape, Blaine Beckett lives a life of isolation. A transplanted Boston intellectual, for twenty years locals have viewed him as a snob, a misanthrope, an outsider. He seems content to stand apart until one night when he vanishes into thin air amid signs of foul play.

Noah Grady, the town doctor, is a charming and popular good ol’ boy. He’s also a keeper of secrets, both the town’s and his own. He watches from afar as the mystery of Blaine’s disappearance unravels and rumors fly. Were the incipient cartels responsible? Was it a local with a grudge? Or did Blaine himself orchestrate his own disappearance? Then the unthinkable happens, and Noah begins to realize he’s considered a suspect.

Paced like a lit fuse and full of dizzying plot twists, The Bones of Amoret is a riveting whodunit that will keep you guessing all the way to its shocking conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/09/22.

Currently Free.


*Campus Confidential: An Academic Thriller (Doctor Rowena Halley Book 1) *




  








Love Kinsey Millhone's grit, Stephanie Plum's humor, or Spenser's wry take on academia? Check out the Doctor Rowena Halley series!

"Brilliantly-written and highly entertaining, a must read…" The Prairies Book Review


Doctor Rowena Halley needs a job. But it may cost her more than she’s bargained for.


During one of the worst years on record in the academic job market, newly-minted PhD Rowena Halley has, against all odds, gotten a job. For one semester. At poverty wages. In New Jersey. But with so many of her fellow PhDs bagging groceries—or worse—instead of teaching Russian, this is the best chance she has.


New jobs come with a lot of stress, everyone knows that. But Rowena has more problems than just learning her way around a new campus and convincing all these Yankees that yes, she really is from Georgia. Tensions in the department are high, her family wants to know when she’s going to get a decent job and a decent man, and her ex-boyfriend is as usual persona non grata with the Russian government.


It’s when students start coming to her for help that she really gets into trouble, though. Rowena got where she is because she wants to help people and save the world, but if she’s not careful, her idealism may get her killed.


Witty and suspenseful in the vein of the Stephanie Plum novels, Campus Confidential is an insider’s look at the gritty underbelly of academia, where the struggles are so vicious because the stakes are so small. Only sometimes, they’re a matter of life and death.


_Content warning: We've got angsty adjunct professors, mouthy undergrads, a cynical Navy vet, and a career Marine all mixing it up in here. The level of adult language is significant._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Here There Be Monsters *




  








When Sam Martinez finds himself abducted by aliens, he thought he was having a bad day. When he finds himself in charge of an eccentric collection of fellow captives on a stolen spaceship, he realizes it could always get worse.

Thus begins the misadventures of Captain Martinez and the crew of the starship Schwarzenegger. Intent on finding their way back to Earth, they encounter strange new worlds, new life and new civilizations… and immediately piss them off.

Follow their journey as they navigate through bizarre alien customs, evade a crime syndicate with a score to settle, and match wits with a galactic government that refuses to recognize humanity as a sentient species.

Fans of Galaxy Quest and The Orville will love this story of a ragtag band of misfits, discovering just how strange the universe really is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Genesis Code: A Dystopian Society Thriller (Book 1, Genesis Series)*



  








A hunter seeking revenge. An alien dying to stop him. Could a government conspiracy put them both six feet under?

Investigator Bill Taggart’s wife is missing. He can only find her by confronting the World Government’s biggest fear: a dangerous alien species on a distant planet.

When his government sends him on a covert mission to deal with the threat, Bill ends up confronting one alien. He is disturbed that the natives are not what he expected, and may have nothing to do with his wife’s disappearance.

Worried he’s made a huge mistake, Bill reports back his findings, only for them to be ignored. No closer to finding his wife, the investigator stalls in his progress. But when he stumbles upon secrets that could destroy lives on both worlds, he is shocked into new action.

Caught between two sets of lies, Bill is no longer sure who he can trust. Can he stop chasing ghosts long enough to save humankind from the real enemy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The LoGlas Theater: A Middle Grade Christian Adventure for Kids Ages 9-14 (Growing Up Aimi Book 3)*




  








An eighth grader dares to direct the school play. Can she handle her cast of peers?

Aimi Wilby loves theater and writing. With the spring play coming up, the budding author is thrilled to be assigned as an assistant director. Diligent Aimi can’t believe it when her teacher abruptly quits, and she is chosen to write and direct the entire production.

Aimi refuses to be deterred even when she loses her mentor, her cast members fight, the school administrators prove apathetic, and parents are constantly overbearing. However, what the intrepid teenager fears most is that she will disappoint everyone, especially when a well-meaning counselor insists on the late addition of another cast member with a dark and wholly unfamiliar past.

Aimi has one last idea. But will it be enough?

The LoGlas Theater is the true-to-life third book in the Growing Up Aimi middle grade fiction series. If you like honest characters, beautiful twists, and Christian themes, then you’ll love father-daughter writing duo Bill & Mia Belew’s wonderful tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Little Murder: Angie Deacon Mysteries *







There has been a murder on Lake Winnipesaukee.The fishing charter boat carried seven people—six people and the murdered boat captain.

Angie Deacon was the last to see Nolan Little alive. Which makes her a prime suspect in his death. Sure, he was gruff and insensitive. Treated his wife like dirt. But besides Valerie, why would any of the five strangers on board want him dead? None of them knew him before today.

Or did they?

Police detective Colby Jarvis storms the boat determined to unveil the killer before they get back to shore. What a feather in the widower’s cap that would be. He falls hook, line, and sinker at his first sight of Angie, but she is married and off limits.

He sets to work piecing together the information from the afternoon spent fishing on the lake.

• Angie was seen having an altercation with Mr. Little earlier that day.
• But so did handsome Jamaican Montez Clarke, who by day is a computer geek. He even went so far as to pop Nolan in the nose.
• Why did Sonny Phelps bring two duffel bags aboard? They don't appear to contain fishing gear. They're there, and then they are gone... And Sonny won't talk about them, nor will he explain about his partnership with Montez.
• And what about the pretty boy Tyson Goodwell, born into wealth and privilege… He just showed up as the boat was pulling away from the dock? Why?
• As for Angie’s husband Will…all Jarvis can come up with is philandering. Bad enough but it doesn’t make him a murderer.

Valerie begs Angie to help find the killer before they lock her up forever. Angie is an ER nurse; she has no aspirations toward becoming a woman sleuth. But if she refuses, Val threatens to ask Sonny and Montez, which could land her in even deeper trouble. Under pressure, Angie agrees.

Once she learns the woman's dark secret, will Angie regret her decision to jump into the role of female detective?

As in all murder investigations, untruths aren't the only cause for alarm as the pieces of the puzzle fall into place, leaving Angie wondering just exactly how her cheating husband fit into the deadly equation...and if she is next on the killer's list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The DI Skelgill Series Books 1-4: compelling British crime mysteries (Detective Inspector Skelgill Boxset Book 1) *



  







The first four novels in the popular DI Skelgill series: 
Murder in Adland, Murder in School, Murder on the Edge and Murder on the Lake.


Introducing the recalcitrant Cumbrian detective Daniel Skelgill, and his loyal lieutenants, long-suffering Londoner DS Leyton and local high-flyer DS Emma Jones.

Set amidst the ancient landscapes of England’s Lake District, this expanding series of standalone murder mysteries has won acclaim across five continents, from Australia to Japan and India, and from Brazil to Canada and the United States of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bloody Elevator: A Thriller *




  








"This is the best thriller read for me in a long while. I wish I can give it 10 stars".- Reader's Review

Benny Grey is the man to call when you need the best photoshoot... but what happens when the photos are stolen together with his camera by a blackmailer?

After Grey lost his job as a Photographer at the Sunshine newspaper, he got an opportunity to make so much money that will help him start his own photo studio but he did not just lost his camera but his life is also at stake.

While trying to get his stolen camera back, he got entangled with Elizabeth and a dead body in the elevator.

Unable to avoid the new situation. Grey sets out to help Elizabeth while trying to get his precious camera back. But his involvement puts him on the radar of the most deadly gang in the city, and before long Grey is not just fighting to help get his camera back and also trying to help Elizabeth- he’s also fighting to stay alive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Recipient 23: A Thriller *




  








Justice is just another price to pay when life hangs in the balance.

From dark, deserted alleyways to pearly clean ORs, a covert operation is being set up in Recife, Brazil, far from the watchful eyes of local law enforcement. Shrouded in secrecy, an illegal organ transplant operation offers its services to the most desperate of people, those at the very brink of death.

Hidden in plain sight, the new predators enlist a leading transplant center, as word of their operation starts to get around. But their infamy comes at a price. Soon, a determined Interpol officer is hot on the organization's heels, bent on shutting it down and bringing its ringleaders to long-overdue justice. The closer he gets the more his sense of righteousness grows – until he receives devastating news that rocks his entire world.

22 successful transplants had been performed, but when recipient 23 on the illicit transplant list hits close to home, an inconceivable choice will have to be made.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/11/22.

Currently Free.

*Silent Order: Iron Hand *




  








The galaxy is at war, but wars are won and lost in the shadows.

To the galaxy at large, Jack March is a privateer of the interstellar Kingdom of Calaskar and a former Iron Hand commando of the malevolent Final Consciousness. In truth, he is an alpha operative of the Silent Order, the most efficient and feared intelligence organization in human space. When there is a crisis, Jack March is the man to call.

But there are many forces that wish to enslave or destroy humanity.

And when a mission leads March to a lawless asteroid space station, he might be the only one left to stop those forces...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Siren's Cove: Perigalacticon Series Book 1 (The Perigalacticon Series)*




  








When a faulty time coil destroys her ship, test pilot Lieutenant Anaya Chapman awakens with no memory of the accident and no identity. Haunted by dark images from her past, she finds herself the reluctant guest of a local tavern owner on the Colonies – a small planetary settlement of old-fashioned expatriates with a thriving intergalactic tourist trade.

Tavern owner Captain John Galeas buried his wife and then his career when he didn’t return to his home planet. Rumors of John’s past continue to swirl when a beautiful stranger with a missing memory shows up on his doorstep. Anaya’s past is as murky as John’s future. The stakes turn deadly when Anaya’s true identity is revealed, and John’s former underworld associates return, bent on revenge.

John and Anaya must settle old business or risk losing their future—one that may still destroy Anaya’s chance at a new beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crane (Legends Saga Book 1) *





  








The Horseman is unending,
his presence shan’t lessen.
If you break the curse,
you become the legend.

Washington Irving and Rip Van Winkle had no choice but to cover up the deadly truth behind Ichabod Crane’s disappearance. Centuries later, a Crane returns to Sleepy Hollow awakening macabre secrets once believed to be buried deep.

What if the monster that spawned the legend lived within you?

Now, Ireland Crane, reeling from a break-up and seeking a fresh start, must rely on the newly awakened Rip Van Winkle to discover the key to channeling the darkness swirling within her. Bodies are piling high and Ireland is the only one that can save Sleepy Hollow by embracing her own damning curse.

But is anyone truly safe when the Horseman rides?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Samson's Deal: A Bay Area Mystery (The Jake Samson & Rosie Vicente Detective Series Book 1) *




  








*Samson's Deal: The Jake Samson Series Book 1*

*Samson's Deal is the FIRST book in the “wonderfully wry” adventures of ex-cop Jake Samson by award-winning author Shelley Singer.*
“Breathtaking action is offset by the wise-cracking Jake and Rosie. The tension will keep you reading all night long. Compelling characterization by Singer makes this series a must-read, with authentic details and witty dialogue.” -Mystery Time

Library Journal said: “Great bar scenes, a wonderfully wry narrative, and the obvious affection between Jake and Rosie will have readers clamoring for more.”

MURDER, POLITICS, AND STRANGE BEDFELLOWS...

Ex-Chicago-cop Jake Samson’s likely to lead with his easy-going Columbo style, but he’s earned a reputation for being a tough guy who occasionally “handles discreet matters.” Samson is drawn into Berkeley’s political hotbed when an old friend--a progressive political science professor--calls with an enticing offer. Seems the professor's wife was found dead in the backyard of their Berkeley home, and he wants to pay Jake ten thousand dollars (plus expenses) to figure out whodunit.

The police pick up the usual leads: jealousy, dirty politics, and an estate worth killing for. Naturally, since the professor is the dead woman's spouse, he's the primary suspect. Samson doesn't like the guy much, but the case heats up—quite literally—when the professor's office is set afire by a radical right wing activist group, of which, it turns out, the wife was a member.

With his good friend Rosie, and her justice-dispensing two-by-four, Samson follows a twisted trail that leads through the Bay Area's bizarre cultural labyrinth, from pop meditation ashrams to neo-Nazi rallies, to the startling but all too human truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Olive Park: Absolutely gripping cold case mystery with unputdownable suspense (The Park Trilogy Book 1)*




  








*** Awarded Best Mystery - Global E-Book Awards ***
*They solve cold cases. But the murderer they’re hunting may be warming up for more.*

Sacramento Police data expert Mallory Dimante refuses to give up on her long-lost brother. So she lies her way into the new Ongoing Investigation Division and attaches herself to two cynical detectives. Hoping to blow open an unsolved child-killer case, Mallory sparks a frenzy of activity when she discovers evidence that the perpetrator may still be at large.

With her legwork taking her to a dilapidated amusement park, it stuns the determined woman when she uncovers a trail of clues leading back to her brother’s disappearance. And after another child vanishes, she remains no closer to stopping the fiend…

Can Mallory unmask the murderer, or will they all end up in a shallow grave?

Olive Park is the first novel in the pulse-pounding Park Trilogy murder mystery series. If you like split-perspective stories, fascinating locations, and thrilling tension, then you’ll love C. J. Booth’s award-winning roller-coaster ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Little Girls Sleeping: An absolutely gripping crime thriller (Detective Katie Scott Book 1) *




  








“THERE WAS NO WAY I WAS PUTTING THIS BOOK DOWN!!!!!... I was literally holding my breath… I HAD TO KNOW!!!!! As for the explosive ending WOW definitely not what or who I was expecting.” Goodreads reviewer, 5 stars

She looked at the smiling, eager face of the little girl in the photograph, with dark hair, bright-green eyes, a missing front tooth, and her entire life ahead of her. Chelsea was last seen walking back from a friend’s house one summer afternoon. She never made it home…

An eight-year-old girl, Chelsea Compton, is missing in Pine Valley, California and for Detective Katie Scott it’s a cruel reminder of the friend who disappeared from summer camp twenty years ago. Unable to shake the memories, Katie vows she won’t rest until she discovers what happened to Chelsea.

But as Katie starts to investigate—her PTSD flashbacks kept at bay with the help of her loyal ex-military dog, Cisco—the case reveals itself to be much bigger and more shocking than she feared. Deep in the forest, she unearths a makeshift cemetery: a row of graves, each with a brightly coloured teddy bear.

Tracing the silk lining the coffins, Katie links the graves to a stack of missing-persons cases involving young girls—finding a pattern no one else has managed to see. Someone in Pine Valley has been taking the town’s daughters for years, and Katie is the only one who can stop them.

And then another little girl goes missing, snatched from the park near her home…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Backwater *




  








*They Kidnapped His Daughter. It’s the Biggest Mistake They’ve Ever Made*


When a caller claiming to have abducted ten-year-old Andrea Curren refuses to provide her father with "proof of life," Blake Curren turns the tables on the kidnappers. If the girl is not returned within twenty-four hours, Curren offers the amount demanded to anyone who can return his daughter safely, or kill the people who have taken her.

*>>>A Race Against Time*
In this page-turning mystery, two local teens find themselves caught in the murky backwaters of a deadly hunt, as a professional killer and a retired newsman race the FBI to determine what has happened to Andrea Curren.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Play It Cool (Joe Sheldon) *




  








In the Miami Shadows, Someone's on the Grift…

As a former crime journalist for the local rag, Joe Sheldon has seen the dark side of Miami the tourists never see.

But he’s never been a part of it.

All he wants is to watch the downtown from his apartment, sip vodka cranberries, and listen to his vinyl records.

But he can’t.

He’s got a friend who’s in trouble.

Joe finds himself on a dangerous road looking to track down a deadbeat gambler. But when his friend’s much younger girlfriend goes missing, Joe knows something doesn’t add up.

The rough streets of The Magic City hold their secrets tightly.

Joe’s got a nose for the truth. And if he can’t unravel the web of lies, he may lose the one thing he can never get back...

Enjoy this modern take on mystery noir, where not everything is as it seems and you’ll keep turning pages until everything falls into place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Hidden Grave (Harriet Harper Thriller Book 2) *




  








Still reeling from the aftermath of solving the Creek Killer investigation, Cold Case detective, Harriet ‘Harri’ Harper has returned to Eugene, Oregon to tend to something closer to home: her private quest to find out what really happened to her sister, Lauren Harper, who disappeared almost twenty years ago.

A serial killer has been stalking young teens and dumping them in the same woods where her sister was last seen. Could the two cases be somehow linked? When Harri, along with FBI profiler Jake Tepesky, gets involved in the search for a missing fifteen-year-old boy, they uncover a decades-old conspiracy, one that someone wants very much to keep secret—at all costs.

As more victims die and few clues surface, Harri and Jake’s investigation collides with that of the Eugene Sheriff’s department in a clash that threatens both their careers. Can Harri find the evidence to stop the killer, or will she become his next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Summer of 66 (John Gallagher Book 1) *




  







In what could be considered a 'prequel' to the Leveller Trilogy, Special Branch Detective Constable John Gallagher is seconded to a British Home Office Statistical Unit for what he considers a minor violation of trust. He's not well pleased; he knows nothing of statistics and had been hoping for a much less boring end to his year. To this very day, the summer of 1966 is revered by all of England as the year the Jules Rimet World Cup trophy came back to the home of football but behind all the excitement another, deadlier, game was being played, one with much more serious consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Summer of 75 (John Gallagher Book 2) *




  







Almost a decade after finding himself working for a shadowy Government department, ex-Detective John Gallagher is sent on a task that will become his most testing yet. Armed only with a two inch revolver, 12 bullets, some cryptic clues and a sense of humour, his mission is to assist a high ranking East German foreign intelligence operative to defect to the West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/11/22.

Currently Free.


*Joe Foss Flying Marine: The Story of his Flying Circus *




  








Joe Foss was one of the deadliest Marines to ever sit in the cockpit of a fighter aircraft.

With 26 victories to his name, he became the first pilot to equal Eddie Rickenbacker’s American World War I record.

Foss’ book Joe Foss Flying Marine: The Story of his Flying Circus is a remarkable work that demonstrates just how tough life could be for a fighter pilot in the Pacific Theater of World War Two.

Through the course of the book Foss explains how he became a pilot, despite the fact he was initially deemed too old, why he, and men like him, chose to fight the war in the air and what it was like to engage in dogfights with Japanese pilots.

“His remarkable flying skill, inspiring leadership and indomitable fighting spirit were distinctive factors in the defense of strategic American positions on Guadalcanal.”
Franklin D. Roosevelt, President, United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Tipping Point (Project Renova Book 1) *




  








'I didn't know danger was floating behind us on the breeze as we walked along the beach, seeping in through the windows of our picture postcard life.'

Year 2024. New social networking site Private Life bursts onto the scene. Across the world, a record number of users sign up.A deadly virus is discovered in a little known African province, and it's spreading—fast. The UK announces a countrywide vaccination programme. Members of underground group Unicorn believe the disease to be man-made - and that Private Life might not be as private as it claims.

Vicky Keating's boyfriend, Dex, is working for Unicorn over two hundred miles away when the first UK outbreak is detected in her home town of Shipden, on the Norfolk coast. The town is placed under military controlled quarantine and, despite official assurances that there is no need for panic, within days the virus is unstoppable.

As the country descends into chaos, there are scores to be settled further north....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Runaway Fate: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel (Moonstone Cove Book 1) *




  








It’s paranormal women’s fiction for lovers of magic, mayhem, and a solid afternoon nap (when they can squeeze one in.)

Katherine wasn’t looking for anything extraordinary in her life. She had a job she loved, a husband she adored, and a home in the beautiful seaside town of Moonstone Cove.

Okay yes, she worked too much and had fallen out of touch with all her friends, but that happened to everyone, right? And sure, she was feeling a little creaky in the mornings and couldn’t drink coffee after noon, but that was just life in middle age.

Four minutes was all it took for fate to run away with anything that resembled normal.

Now Katherine is trying to place mysterious psychic visions into her previously ordered life. She’s playing referee between a displaced Southern mama and a sarcastic mechanic with a chip on her shoulder. And her quiet life has been upended by a mysterious rash of violent acts by students at her school.

Thankfully, her new friends have powers of their own, and together they just might discover who or what has it in for the quiet citizens of Moonstone Cove.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Good Audit: and Other Oxymorons (Waive Further Review Book 1) *




  








The Good Audit – a true-to-life satire poking fun at the work, life, and culture inside today’s largest public accounting firms.

EMERGENCY!!!Auditors don’t actually deal with REAL emergencies, but they firmly believe that every nit deserves picking. Well, most auditors do.

Manager’s jovial and laid-back personality makes him different from his peers - he does not care about all the fuss. People actually enjoy working with him and clients see him as far more practical and pragmatic than any other auditor they know.

However, the team’s new client, Widget Maker, will become a bane in Manager's life. Hitting all the artificial deadlines while meeting everyone's unrealistic expectations mean that making it through this audit will take a minor miracle. After all, the Widget Maker finance team consists of the most incompetent group of accounting professionals ever.

Will Manager’s easy-going attitude and laid-back style be enough to accomplish the impossible as the audit nears an end?

Find out now as you journey straight through the unexpected twists and turns in this seriously funny office comedy!

Meet the teams

The Accounting Firm Team:

Intern – the sharp and spirited college student
Staff 1 – the overly enthusiastic first-year staff
Staff 2 – the highly ambitious and somewhat temperamental second-year staff
Backup Staff – the extra help who is a few fries short of a Happy Meal
Senior 1 – the professional mom
Senior 3 – the guy who gives everyone the benefit of the doubt
Manager – the family man and balancing force on the team
Director – the single workaholic
Partner – the arrogant and clueless one at the top

The Widget Maker Finance Team:

Senior Accountant – persistently absent, unless she needs to get away from her four kids under five at home
Assistant Controller – the awkward and quirky one who never makes any sense, married to Legal Assistant which also doesn’t make sense
Legal Assistant – the cranky, bossy one
Financial Reporting Manager (FRM) – the clueless one who doesn’t do anything
Inventory Manager – the conceited and egotistical jerk who hates auditors (and everyone else)
Finance Manager – the former auditor turned inept accountant
CFO – the fearless leader of the finance team and arch-nemesis of the legal department


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ratcatcher, Be Still: A Rice Channon Paranormal Mystery (The Ratcatcher series) *




  








Rice Channon is a reporter, but he's not Clark Kent. He seems to have a superhuman ability to sniff out murderers, but he's no Superman.

The cops simply call him the Ratcatcher. Some of them think he's brilliant. Some think he's just lucky. And a lot of them don’t like him. His boss wants to take him off the police beat. His ex-girlfriend wants him to quit calling her.

But there are other souls in his life, and Rice is the only one who sees them. Or is it just his imagination?

When he starts looking into the murder of a local atheist activist, everybody seems to want him doing something else. But he just won't stay away from this case. And it might get him killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Killer Cannoli (A Terrified Detective Mystery Book 2) *




  







Private Investigator Claire DeNardo, visits her Aunt Lena's cafe, Cannoli's, and discovers a romance brewing between her aunt and a new customer. Claire's surmises that her aunt's new boyfriend is lying about his identity prove solid when he's found murdered at the cafe. Claire ignores the warning of Police Detective Brian Corrigan and delves into the dead man's life. In the process she realizes her aunt may unwittingly possess what the killer wants. And it's not her tiramisu recipe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bulldogs & Bullets: A Dog Town USA Cozy Mystery *




  








School teacher Mindy Monahan is missing.

And the single witness who saw what happened only speaks canine...

Ace reporter Winifred "Freddie" Wolf is in the dog house.

After turning down the crime beat at her small town Oregon newspaper because of a conflict of interest, Freddie's editor at The Dog Mountain Chronicle demotes her back down to the dog beat. Which means covering more boring pooch parades, pet profiles, and canine puff pieces than any serious reporter could handle without losing her doggone mind.

But when Freddie's friend Mindy Monahan goes missing just hours before the local school teacher was due to expose a ring of law-breaking dog owners, the journalist decides she won't heel and stay within the lines of her beat.

With the help of her police lieutenant boyfriend and her puppy, Mugs, Freddie launches her own investigation into Mindy's mysterious disappearance. But little does Freddie know that by trying to sniff out the mystery, she's walking right into a deadly trap.

Because it's a dog-eat-dog world out there. And Freddie Wolf is about to learn that lesson the hard way...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Silent Quarry: A gripping Welsh murder mystery (DI Winter Meadows Book 1) *




  








A woman’s memory about a fatal attack starts to return. But what she knows could endanger her life.

One morning Gwen Thomas takes a short walk with her Siberian husky in the outskirts of the Welsh town she calls home.

She is drawn to a desolate area where, some twenty years ago as a teenager, she was brutally attacked and her friend killed.

Disorientated by a sudden rush of memories, she has a fall. Later, recovering in hospital, she begins to recollect the events that led up to her friend’s death.

DI Winter Meadows is encouraged to reopen what has for some time been a cold case. If Gwen can remember who attacked her, it could lead to a prosecution.

But not everyone wants Gwen to recover her memory. Having got over her fall, she now faces a greater danger – from whoever else knows what actually happened.

Can DI Meadows find the identity of the attacker before Gwen once more becomes a victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Unworthy Wife (Murder in Paradise Series) *




  








Noelle Bean could lose everything.

Accused of a murder she didn’t commit, the loving wife and mother is desperate to clear her name. Despite her violent past, there’s no way she could have beaten her co-worker, Eamon Taylor, to death with a shovel.

But, the cops have good reason to suspect Noelle.

The murder weapon has her fingerprints on it, the dead body was found in her car, and she was overheard threatening the victim. If she can’t figure out who wanted Eamon dead, her life could be ruined.

As she gets closer to the truth, Noelle realizes the real murderer is someone seeking revenge.

But, does the brutal killer want to make Noelle pay for long-forgotten sins … or recent mistakes?

When her family is targeted, Noelle will do anything to protect her loving husband and two beautiful children, even if it means facing a sadistic psychopath. Can she defeat a deranged murderer, or will she lose the life she loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Condemned (Julian Mercer Book 1)*




  








What will it take to stop a hitman from carrying out his contract?

His business card reads security specialist, but Julian Mercer can do just about anything. As a former SAS operative, he has training and skills few possess. But after his wife was viciously slain, Mercer gave up his commission and joined the private sector.

While visiting Chicago on a job, Mercer stumbles upon the scene of a botched assassination. A man is bleeding out in his fiancée's arms. Mercer searches for the shooter. But he's too late. The attacker has disappeared. And no matter what the police say, this wasn't a mugging gone wrong. It was a hit.

Mercer vows to put an end to the contract, but to do that he'll need to stop the hitman and the person responsible for ordering the execution. Getting answers isn't always easy. In fact, most of the time, it gets kind of messy. Just how far will Mercer go to make the city safe again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Prepper’s Survival Bible: Prepare for Doomsday! Find out how you and the people you love can be saved. A comprehensive manual for surviving any catastrophe.*




  








*The #1 Worst-Case Scenario Survival Guide

Do you want to get the best emergency preparedness but aren't sure where to begin?*

Are you looking for proven advice for protecting your family, stockpiling in case of emergency, and surviving the end of the world?

You are in the right place…

Today, in the wake of disasters, pandemics, climate change, terrorist attacks and emergencies of all kinds, many of those who used to criticize this lifestyle choice are starting to realize how necessary and fundamental preparation is for their survival.

BUT HOW TO MAKE SURE YOU'RE NOT FORGETTING ANYTHING?
To answer this question, the book "The Prepper's Survival Bible" will explain precisely
✅SURVIVE UNPREDICTABLE EVENT: What are the main skills to develop for coping with any unforeseen event
✅WHAT TO DO TO GET READY: The contents of the first aid kit that you will never be able to do without
✅SURVIVAL BACKPACK: How to prepare the perfect survival backpack that can sustain you for at least 3 days
✅NATURAL DISASTERS PREPAREDNESS: How to survive the worst scenarios, such as a volcanic eruption, a fire, an earthquake, or the spread of a disease
✅SHELTERING: How to create a shelter that can keep you and your loved ones safe, providing you with sanitation, heat and food
✅SURVIVING WITHOUT POWER: How to make the most of solar energy so your off-grid shelter never runs out of electricity
✅EMERGENCY KIT: How to stock your shelter with the right medicines, and even create your own if needed.
✅STRENTHENING YOUR HOME: How to properly protect and fortify your shelter to keep you and your loved ones safe

AND MUCH, MUCH MORE!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Imperial Gateway: Colonial Taiwan and Japan's Expansion in South China and Southeast Asia, 1895–1945 *




  







In Imperial Gateway, Seiji Shirane explores the political, social, and economic significance of colonial Taiwan in the southern expansion of Japan's empire from 1895 to the end of World War II. Challenging understandings of empire that focus on bilateral relations between metropole and colonial periphery, Shirane uncovers a half century of dynamic relations between Japan, Taiwan, China, and Western regional powers. Japanese officials in Taiwan did not simply take orders from Tokyo; rather, they often pursued their own expansionist ambitions in South China and Southeast Asia. When outright conquest was not possible, they promoted alternative strategies, including naturalizing resident Chinese as overseas Taiwanese subjects, extending colonial police networks, and deploying tens of thousands of Taiwanese to war. The Taiwanese—merchants, gangsters, policemen, interpreters, nurses, and soldiers—seized new opportunities for socioeconomic advancement that did not always align with Japan's imperial interests. Drawing on multilingual archives in six countries, Imperial Gateway shows how Japanese officials and Taiwanese subjects transformed Taiwan into a regional gateway for expansion in an ever-shifting international order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/13/22.

Currently Free.

*Starship Honor (Honor in Exile Book 1) *




  








HUMANITY HAS FALLEN. ONLY ONE SHIP CAN SAVE US.

After a disastrous encounter with an alien species, Captain Roc Masters finds himself exiled on a rundown station in the asteroid belt, commanding an ancient starship with a near-mutinous crew.

Just as he finally resigns himself to his fate, the aliens return to attack Earth.

With the inner worlds crumbling and most of the Earth and Martian navies sidelined or destroyed, it's up to Roc and his lone starship to hold the line.

He knows he must gather together what little humanity there is beyond the asteroid belt and make a stand against the aliens.

But first, he'll have to survive the armada sent to finish him off.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fire at Will's (An Estela Nogales Mystery Book 1) *




  








COFFEE KLATCH OR A MURDER INVESTIGATION?

When one house in Arroyo Loco explodes in a gasoline-fueled blaze, Estela Nogales and an eclectic collection of neighbors race to fight the flames before they spread. Once the fire is quelled, Estela’s quirky friends gather to enjoy apple strudel and exchange quips about who the arsonist living among them might be. What begins as speculation over coffee becomes a more urgent and dangerous search when a body is discovered in the ashes.

Too often joined by Estela’s irrepressible border collies, and aided by the green but attractive Deputy Muñoz, the residents of Arroyo Loco must negotiate the rules of a dysfunctional Homeowners Association (aren’t they all?) as they try to solve the mysteries before anyone else falls victim.

Mystery mounts when another neighbor turns up missing, and a shocking secret is revealed. Estela tries to calm the waters as nerves become frayed and accusations begin to fly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dogs Don't Lie: A Kallie Collins Cozy Mystery (A Pet Communicator Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  







An animal communicator, a dead body, and furry witnesses with a story to tell...

I’m Dr. Kallie Collins, a veterinarian who can communicate with animals. No, it’s not as crazy as it sounds. Yes, it has landed me smack dab in the middle of a murder investigation. It all starts with a bone. A dog digs up the bone. A detective wants the bone. The dog wants to keep the bone. That’s where I come in. Instead of tranquilizing the dog as the skeptical detective suggests, I use an animal-communication technique and Voila! Tail wagging, the dog drops the bone, then leads me to the location of a complete human skeleton. Sheesh! Now I’m up to my ears in four-legged witnesses and trying to figure out who the killer is before it’s too late and another person disappears. I’m just hoping it won’t be me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Man's Money: A Small Town Kidnap Thriller (Private Investigators Troy and Eva Winters Thriller Series Book 2) *




  








Private Investigators Troy and Eva Winters are thrilled when Troy’s sister, Sadie, announces that she and her family are moving to Elk River, only a twenty-five-mile drive from New Haven, where Troy and Eva live. Now, Sadie will be close to her family, and with their support, they can try to help her overcome her debilitating panic disorder of agoraphobia.

Troy’s day of cleaning up the grounds around Cypress Bluff Inn after a storm is suddenly shattered when he receives a cryptic message from his ten-year-old niece, Willow. Her cry for help and the startling message that says, ‘the bad guys are here,’ sends Troy’s distress alarm into overdrive. It doesn’t take him long to realize the deadly consequences that lie ahead.

With Eva out of town, Troy sets out for Elk River on his own with no idea of the danger he’ll soon be facing. He’s close enough to Willow to know the threat is real, and the urgency in her voice confirms it. Just when a flicker of hope appears, Eva goes missing. Time is not on Troy’s side and the clock is quickly ticking down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bravo Eight Three: SAS Task Force Black Iran *




  








After the invasion of Iraq in 2003 a special operation unit of the UK and US special forces were combined to carry out missions inside of Iraq.

Some of these missions were to hunt and locate the chemical weapons that were believed to have been produced by the Iraqi Government prior to the invasion. However, a large amount of these weapons had vanished and there was no trace or now clue to where they had gone.

Task force black ops units were assembled to hunt for these weapons and were sent into the neighbouring countries where a trail had been left by behind. Some of the clues were from the result that known Iraqi people who worked on these projects had now turned up inside other countries.

Although the main suspicion was that Syria may have taken in the weapons it was established through people that were looking for asylum that Iran had taken some of the weapons and had now developed them even further. It was also though that Iran was about to trade these chemicals onto the World market and would endanger the lives of many citizens in other countries around the world.

One black op unit was formed with call sign “Bravo eight three” an eight man team of both SAS and CIA members that would infiltrate inside Iran and gain intelligence on their weapons program, they were also picked for their various skills in combat and intelligence collecting skills and would not only seek but would destroy any installation that they thought were a threat.

This is the story of their covert mission inside of Iran.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Churchill As War Leader: Right or Wrong? *




  








Winston Churchill is perhaps the most venerated Prime Minister in British history.

Known for both his candour and statesmanship, Churchill is still seen favourably by the British public – particularly towards his firm leadership through World War Two. But was Churchill’s wartime premiership really as successful as his popularity would suggest?

Richard Lamb takes an in-depth look at Churchill’s failures and successes during WW2. Lamb’s careful research shows the extent of Churchill’s own efforts to erase or even rewrite unfavourable mistakes in his own memoirs. Yet Lamb also paints a picture of a man with a formidable temper and intellect, who often changed his mind at the eleventh hour – both to his benefit and to his loss.

A compelling and well-written biography, Richard Lamb gives the most precise appraisal of Churchill and his position of wartime leader to date. With a wealth of sources and a fantastic eye for detail, Lamb’s ability to create both a fair and accurate assessment is unparalleled. For those with an interest in British politics, this is a must read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/13/22.

Currently Free.

*Quest: Risk, Adventure, and the Search for Meaning *




  








A Deep Search for the Meaning of Life

John Graham shipped out on a freighter when he was 16, hitchhiked through the Algerian Revolution at 19, and was on the team that made the first ascent of Denali’s North Wall at 20—a climb so dangerous it’s never been repeated. He hitchhiked around the world at 22, reporting in the Boston Globe on a every war he came across. A US Foreign Service Officer for 15 years, he was in the middle of the 1969 revolution in Libya and the war in Vietnam. At the United Nations, he risked his career, crossing his own government to support peace initiatives in South Africa and Cuba.

Much more than an adventure yarn, Quest takes you on the author’s fascinating journey from a thrill-seeker to a man in search of real meaning in his life. This brutally honest story moves readers to look at the meaning of their own lives and, for many of them, to make life-altering course corrections.

Quest is a book to read and pass on, especially to the young people in your life whose quests may be just beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/14/22.

Currently Free.

*Death in Deep Space: Military Sci-Fi*




  








“Where do your loyalties lie?” The captain’s question rang in Klay Johnson’s ears. The son of a diplomat and grandson and great-grandson of Naval officers, his loyalties should never had been questions. However, his mother was a Galitian and Galitia was invading, taking the Space Fleet by surprise. He would have to prove himself to the captain and to his fellow pilots, while trying to survive an attack by a superior enemy force.

Already fighting one galactic race and threatened by another, an invasion had been the last thing Earth’s Space Fleet expected from a quiet quarter.

Stretched thin, the only space going ships the fleet they could spare were a battle-tired aircraft carrier group and an antiquated battleship group.

If you enjoy futuristic space warfare, Death in Deep Space is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Counter Strike: The Empire Responds – Military Sci Fi and Space Opera Thriller (Galactic Rebels Book 2) *




  








He is angry and struggling to figure out his future. Arrogant warlords just killed one of his crew and destroyed his ship.

He unleashes a torrent of human fed anger the likes of which they have never seen before.

And, what is this Prophecy thing about humans, anyway. . . and why does he have to be involved?

An addictive, heart-stopping, time bending, military science fiction and space opera thriller you just can’t put down, so, warn your family and friends you’ll be in another universe for a while…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Witch Too Late (Crystal Springs Cozy Witch Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








A Deadly Curse in the Making . . .

For Cascade Lorne, getting out of a messy marriage was supposed to be the ticket to starting over.

On the brink of her big five-oh birthday, a special delivery transforms everything she knows and plunges Cascade into a bewitching world of unexpected delights, phenomenal power, and legendary creatures turned real.

But before she has time to adjust, Cascade becomes the number one suspect in the murder of a powerful figure in this strange new world.

With only a sarcastic talking cat and a mysterious but totally hot neighbor to help, Cascade must unravel a decades old mystery even as the killer plots to use her as the last piece in a lethal puzzle.

This is a clean cozy mystery featuring a female amateur detective, perfect for readers who love a fun sleuth story and for fans of paranormal women’s fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Locked Away (DCI Alice Candy Book 1) *




  








"A totally gripping tale." - Goodreads reviewer

Ellie’s body jerked and her eyes flicked open. Darkness. The sound that came from her mouth was muffled. Something approximating to mah! For a split second, she could not think. Then the questions came thick and fast: Where was she? Why was it so cold and dark? Why was she lying on the ground?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/14/22.

Currently Free.

*Great Britain and the Revolutionary War: Why Did America Win? *





  








*Rediscover the events of one of the most consequential wars in history… from the eyes of the vanquished*
It’s the classic David and Goliath story that has captivated the world – the American underdogs going up against the great power of the British Empire… and emerging victorious.

The familiar tales of important figures like George Washington, Paul Revere, and Benedict Arnold have been told countless times…

As have the accounts of the “shot heard ‘round the world’,” the signing of the Declaration of Independence, and Cornwallis’ surrender at Yorktown.

But there is more to the story than American victory and British defeat.

The Revolutionary War has been framed in history as a great triumph by feisty rebels over an oppressive regime.

But is that really all it was?

Although the war was the beginning of the formation of a new nation for America, for Britain, it was one war in a long history of wars, and America was one colony in a vast empire of colonies.

This war was far more significant for America than it was for Great Britain.

How did this shape how the British approached the war? And how did this eventually lead to an American victory?

In Great Britain and the Revolutionary War, you will discover:

What the British really thought about going to war with the American colonies – and what ultimately led them to war
The momentous battle that turned the War of Independence from a civil conflict into a world war
How Britain’s vast empire put them at a huge disadvantage against the colonists, thanks to a clever strategy by America’s allies, France and Spain
The numerous attempts to stop the war from happening – plus a missed opportunity to end the war earlier and prevent countless casualties
Why George III, who had gained a reputation as a peacemaker before the Revolutionary War, became instrumental in prolonging it
How Great Britain ultimately emerged a winner after the war, despite surrendering and losing the American colonies
How Britain formed the Second British Empire – more powerful and encompassing than the first
And much more....

There are many sides to a story, but often only one gets told.

As the victors of the War of Independence, America got to tell its side of the story – an inspiring story of winning despite the odds.

But by limiting yourself to only one perspective, you miss out on a wealth of not only history, but also important lessons.

You may have more to learn from the mistakes of the losers than the conquests of the winners.*If you want to revisit the Revolutionary War with fresh eyes and a different point of view, this book is a must!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Aggravations (Her Paranormal Majesty’s Secret Service Book 9)*




  








The Dragon’s heir has been revealed, and Rathbourne stalks the land possessing mortals by the dozens.

Note: Aggravations was originally published as part of the megabook Agents, Agreements and Aggravations.

The lines have been drawn between good and evil. When her enemies join forces to conquer the world, Jennie must gather every ally and friend she has to take down the evil threatening their way of life.

The only hope is for the King’s Court, Spectral Planes, SIA, and SIS to put aside their past differences and work together to save every mortal and specter in the world.

Nothing that can’t be solved by a few cocktails and a steady supply of Hendrick’s potions.

A clue sends Jennie and Baxter back to Washington, where they meet up with an old friend who could have some insight on the Dreadnought Conqueror.

In the final showdown between good and evil, who will come out on top?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Spookshow: Book 1*




  








When her dormant psychic abilities are awakened by a near-death experience, a young woman discovers, to her horror, that she can now see the dead. Terror turns to chaos when the ghosts begin stalking her and the paranormal bleeds into every aspect of her life.


THE SPOOKSHOW is a macabre, fast-paced supernatural series about how the paranormal disrupts one woman's fate. Billie Culpepper is drifting through her own life when her latent psychic ability is suddenly awakened, allowing her to see ghosts. But the dead can also see her, and they demand to be heard. As Billie struggles to adapt, dark secrets about her past threaten not only her own future, but that of her friends as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood Lies ("Lies" Mystery Thriller Series Book 5) *




  








Gunned down on a busy Boston street, bestselling mystery author Sabrina Spencer is left clinging to life. Media speculation suggests a deranged fan as the shooter. But was Sabrina really the intended target?

For Del Honeycutt, a chilling link emerges between Sabrina’s shooting and that of his father’s murder three years earlier. Discovering that his father was leading a secret life, he digs deeper, and the clues lead Del down a dangerous and deadly path.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*What Lies in Paradise: An intriguing, addictive mystery novel (Sydney Evans Mystery Thriller Series Book 1)*




  








*Can Sydney Catch a Murderer or Will the Wedding Become a Funeral?*

Instagram Influencer Sydney Evans carefully curates her enviable public persona. Despite being freshly widowed, she’s eager to strike a pose at her best friend’s extravagant destination nuptials. But Sydney’s feed goes dark when she blacks out on the plane, awakening to discover another guest poisoned to death.

With the FBI keen to use Sydney as an insider, she takes the arm of a rookie undercover agent hoping to capture something incriminating. But a deadly run-in exposes a shocking criminal underbelly lurking beneath her own picture-perfect marriage. And if she doesn’t solve the case before her friends tie the knot, the culprit will make sure her next selfie is her last.

What Lies In Paradise is a fast-paced standalone thriller. If you like real-world issues, lavish socialite parties, and electrifying twists and turns, then you’ll love Leah Cupps’ provocative mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Masquerade: A Serial Killer Crime Novel (Private Investigator Mason Black Thrillers Book 2) *




  








Ignorance is bliss. Revenge is better.

It’s been one year since the Lullaby Killer was punished for his crimes, and Mason Black’s life has already improved. His PI business is thriving, his family life is stronger than ever, and after years of misery he’s finally happy. It’s a shame it has to end.

Three bodies have been discovered with accusing messages carved into the skin. Hiding below the police radar, Mason flees across San Francisco in search for answers, desperate to find his tormentor before the SFPD arrest him. His only clue? Somebody wants revenge, and they’ll stop at nothing to take it.

Trust is broken, friendships are damaged, and the fate of Mason Black is uncertain. The plot unravels at a truly exciting pace in this shocking new detective thriller from Adam Nicholls.

Masquerade was previously published as Lady Luck and has since undergone developmental edits to bring the reader a fresh new experience. This novel is the second installment of an ongoing series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Manhunt: A Serial Killer Crime Novel (Private Investigator Mason Black Thrillers Book 3) *




  








Your past stays with you. Peace doesn’t.

After coming to terms with his troubled past, Mason Black has found balance between his family and his career as a private investigator. For the first time in his life everything is going well—until Chris Healy arrives at the office.

Three members of his family are reported missing, and Mason is hired to find them. But when a body is found with a message written just for him, Mason discovers the survivors were kidnapped by a man known only as Anarchy, who will stop at nothing as he forces Mason to play his twisted game.

Mason Black returns for another case, and this time he’s up against a man with no rules, no morals, and no mercy. The end of the series is a home stretch packed with thrills and kills that’ll have you ridden with anxiety until the very last page.

Manhunt was previously published as Ruin and has since undergone developmental edits to bring the reader a fresh new experience. This novel is the third installment of an ongoing series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Maniac: A Serial Killer Crime Novel (Private Investigator Mason Black Thrillers Book 4) *




  








You can’t keep your family safe forever.

It’s been five years since Mason returned to work as a private investigator, and he’s just found the balance between his job and family life. Unfortunately for him, there’s a new killer in San Francisco who will stop at nothing to disturb the peace.

The Friday Killer has been targeting students, and Mason’s daughter – Amy – is next on the list. Without the help of his friends on the force, it’s up to Mason to find this killer before it gets personal. Before his own daughter becomes another name in the obituary.

Mason Black comes back with a bang as he dives head-first into a new investigation. With nail-biting action and delicious intrigue set to rapid-fire, you’ll still be turning the pages of this exciting new thriller hours past your bedtime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Perfect Family: A domestic thriller that will get inside your head*




  








Three everyday couples, from one ordinary family ... and an astonishing murder plot.

Outwardly, The Radcliffes are a typical suburban family. But anyone close enough to them will know that it's all for show.

Matt and Nikki's life is perfect. They're happily married, work great jobs, and are raising two loveable teenage sons.

Anthony and Belinda have it all—the looks, the big house by the water, and a successful business. Vaughn and Paige couldn't be more in love, and they can't wait to start a family of their own.

But underneath, each couple is in crisis and there is one cause. Out of options and their backs against the wall, they discover that murder isn't a tool reserved only for criminals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fog City Fraud: (A Josh Kennelly Gripping Crime Thriller Book 1) *




  








*The government turned him into a killing machine … but now all he wants to do is forget.*
Craving peace, he changes his name to Josh Kennelly and goes into hiding in bustling San Francisco.

Faced with a life and death dilemma, he must choose between anonymity and revealing himself.

Making the wrong decision will put him squarely in the sights of greed crazed killers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Everyone Dies in Youngstown: A Gripping Suspense Thriller (The Hard Knock Series *




  








*Can a man stand by when his brother’s been murdered?*

It’s a dog-eat-dog world in rustbelt Youngstown, Ohio--but MJ Shea, a small-time cocaine runner, is making out just fine, thank you.

Until his crack-addicted brother turns up on the street, his brains blown all over the pavement.

The cops can’t be bothered investigating a simple gangland murder.

And no one wants to tangle with Waylay May, the city’s brutal drug lord.

But with his own life on the line, MJ must fight his way through the lies and hidden dangers of the forbidding streets to get justice for his dead brother.

And what he finds will change everything, forever.

Prepare to stay up late reading this gritty, fast-paced novel by best selling thriller writer James Dain, Best Novel Winner at the Los Angeles Neo-Noir Festival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Grifter's Daughter Volumes 4-6*




  








FOR THE GRIFTER’S DAUGHTER, NOT WANTING
TO SCAM SOMEBODY IS NEW. SHE’LL GET OVER IT.

Notorious but lovable con artist Dani Silver—giving in to pressure from her clean-living sweetie—has taken a vow never to cheat an honest mark. Still… these three gripping thrillers demonstrate that there’s no shortage of dishonest marks out there, and when her favorite brother’s life is at stake, Dani at her most devious goes after the responsible parties with hellfire.

Author Duane Lindsay’s wit and endlessly devious imagination, complete with his trademark twists and turns keep the reader on a rollercoaster of danger and hilarity. This delectable three-volume set will delight fans of Donald Westlake, Laurence Block, Leverage, Good Girls, and all Ocean’s Eleven movies.

The Truth Lies (Book 4)
After seeing something he shouldn’t have, Dani’s favorite brother, everybody’s favorite person and that rare thing, an honest man, has been framed as a drug dealer, given a life sentence, and tossed into solitary confinement to force him into turning over the proof of the crime he witnessed. Dani assembles her team to bust him out of jail, clear his name, and somehow make a little cash – because jailbreaks don’t come cheap.

High Spirits (Book 5)
Dani gets a tip about a million-dollar bottle of whiskey whose ownership is…complicated. It has been appropriated from the original collectors, who would pay a handsome ransom—if not full price—to get it back. At the cost of a mere $20,000, Dani hires the finest criminal artists money can buy, counterfeits the distinctive bottle, and fills it with supermarket booze, knowing it’ll never be opened. There’s only one wrinkle—the original collectors are “America’s sweethearts”, so Dani’ll just have to dig up all their dirty little secrets to qualify them for the scam.

Scavenger Hunt (Book 6)
Dani’s vow never to scam an honest person is put to its most stringent test when the mark and his lovely fiancée turn out to be just so young, vulnerable, and downright sweet that the whole gang balks at scamming them. So how are they supposed to turn a profit on this one?It seems hopeless until author Lindsay works his comic magic, serving up another rollicking comeuppance for a bad guy who really needs ruining.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Art of Danger (John Kite Book 1)*




  








Can a stolen painting be a weapon of war? Sounds ridiculous? PI John Kite discovers it's true.
What's more, it puts the soccer World Cup at risk.

"Fabulous main character...intelligent...articulate...a little romance...his sense of humor had me laughing... really snappy dialogue...fast-paced, action packed...hugely entertaining...very cool twists...excitement plus!...a lot of moving parts...runs the whole gamut of emotions"(from reviews)

John Kite is a specialist in recovering stolen art. He goes to meet a criminal, to swap a hefty cash reward for a stolen picture, but finds the man shot dead and the picture stolen again. Why is anyone so desperate to own the painting? It's an obscure work by a little-known artist. Ex-cop Kite is tough and sexy, with not only a past life he keeps secret, but also a sense of humour. Sparky dialogue moves the investigation briskly from a devious PR guru, to a clash with a feisty MI5 agent, and uncovers looted artefacts from Iraq. Then Kite discovers a Middle Eastern conspiracy and realises getting the picture back is a matter of life and death.

Literally.

John Kite has to stop two nations starting a war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Convoy of Fear (A John Mason Kemp Thriller Book 5) *




  








World War II, the Suez Canal.

Commodore John Mason Kemp is back and once more leading a convoy of ships across the turbulent seas of war.

This time he’s got to make it through the Suez Canal.

But it’s not the Nazi’s he’s worried about. It’s something much more devastating to a ship - cholera.

The Canal is rife with it.

To make matters worse the convoy’s got a battleship on its tail, and there’s not a friendly ship registered for miles.

The situation aboard the ship offers its own recipe for disaster too- the Wrens are back.

The last time Jean Forrest’s female troops were escorted on a Kemp-led Convoy, maintaining social order proved difficult to say the least.

Will Commodore Kemp be able to pull them together through sickness, battle and fear?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/16/22.

Currently Free.

*The Rosetta Man (Rosetta Series Book 1) *




  








Wanted: Translator for first contact.

Immediate opening. Danger pay allowance.

*"The Rosetta Man is an intriguing alien first contact novel–with non-verbal aliens." - Nicole Luiken*

About the book:
When aliens finally make first contact, they abduct Estlin Hume from his home and take him across the globe to act as translator — too bad he has no idea what they’re saying.

Estlin Hume lives in Twin Butte, Alberta surrounded by a horde of affectionate squirrels. His involuntary squirrel-attracting talent leaves him evicted, expelled, fired and near penniless until two aliens arrive and adopt him as their translator. Yanked around the world at the center of the first contact crisis, Estlin finds his new employers incomprehensible. As he faces the ultimate language barrier, unsympathetic military forces converging in the South Pacific keep threatening to kill the messenger. The question on everyone’s mind is why are the aliens here? But Estlin’s starting to think we’ll happily blow ourselves up in the process of finding that out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Time Burrito *




  








With great burrito comes great responsibility.

Pete’s food truck at the University of New Mexico isn’t going well. Seniors dare freshman to eat his burritos. Frats use them for pledges and pranks. Rumors fly around campus that they are chupacabra ground up with rat.

Pete needs a change, and it comes in the form of a physics experiment gone awry. After being sucked into the past, he stumbles across an ingredient that goes great in one of his creations.

First, there was Marty McFly. Then there was Bill and Ted. And now Pete—


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lost Contact (The Bridge Sequence Book One) *




  








A mysterious object in space.
An archaeologist in search of answers.
A cult hailing the end of the world.
The Bridge awaits...

Rex Walker always wanted to be like his father: a daring, adventurous man, traveling the world in pursuit of mysterious relics. Now Rex is the same age his father was when he disappeared without a trace.

While teaching anthropology at a Boston college, Rex attempts to bury the past, until he discovers a hidden clue he can’t ignore.

With the help of his sidekick Marcus, a former student turned protégé, he teams up with an alien-obsessed billionaire, and they search for the fabled Bridge.

As an unidentified object nears Pluto, speculation surges. The Believers, a fanatical cult, hail it as the homecoming of a distant alien race.

Will Rex solve the puzzle before it’s too late? Find out in Lost Contact, the first installment of The Bridge Sequence by Nathan Hystad, the best-selling author of The Event and Final Days.

The Da Vinci Code meets Contact in this near-future SciFi thriller


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*On Distant Shores (Earth Exiles Book 1) 



  




*

When Chief Warrant Officer Mike Duggins and his SpecOps team are assigned to a DARPA black site, their reality is changed in the blink of an eye, leaving them in an unrecognizable world, stalked by massive, draconic predators. With only his team, untested Mech Armor, and DARPA techs keeping the cunning predators at bay, they will have to employ every tactic they know in order to survive or risk becoming prey for the hostile carnivores. Can 5 experienced warriors and the DARPA tech team outsmart and outwit an enemy like no other they've seen before and find their way back home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Into the Dread Void (The Dread Void Book 1) *




  








A new family. A new beginning. A nightmare they never saw coming.

When teenage Nell joins her foster family for a weekend at their lakeside cabin, it's meant to mark the start of their new life together. Then an unexpected storm blows in. And from the nearby woods, something deadly emerges...

Not an animal. Not human. Not of this world.

Plunged into a waking nightmare, face to face with a supernatural killer, Nell is forced to rely on a supernatural secret of her own: a gift she’s concealed since childhood, but now could be the key to keeping her family out of the killer’s grasp.

In one harrowing night, everything Nell knows about our world – and herself – unravels. And what was meant to be the start of a new life... threatens to be the end of hers entirely.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Repo Girl: A Fun Action Adventure Romance (Repo Girl Series Book 1)*




  








*Debt, Dating, and a Dead body...What's a girl to do?*

Twenty-five-year-old rookie Repo Agent, Andrea Sloan, doesn’t like accepting help from anyone – especially not arrogant musicians who are too charming for their own good. Even though she swore off men years ago, Andi finds herself drawn to handsome rockstar, Cooper Barnett, as he continually pops up in her life when she least expects it.

Their budding relationship becomes even more complicated when Cooper talks Andi into letting him ride-along on one of her repos, and they come across a very naked, very dead body. Being charged with murder and spending a night in jail is bad enough, but when the police don’t seem to be making any headway on finding the real killer, Andi begins to do her own investigation – much to the frustration of the homicide detective in charge.

The closer she gets to discovering the killer, the more her own life is in danger. Time is running out. Andi must figure out who the killer is before she goes to prison for a crime she didn’t commit or, worse, becomes the next dead body.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Golden Retriever Mysteries 7-9: Honest to Dog, Dog is in the Details & Dog Knows *




  








The 7th, 8th and 9th books in the golden retriever mystery series. (No need to read in order!)
Book 7: Honest to Dog
When his college friend Doug moves to Stewart's Crossing after an ugly divorce, reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan sees a way to pay forward the help he received under similar circumstances. But when Doug dies under mysterious circumstances, Steve and his crime-solving golden retriever Rochester have a new goal: Find the truth behind Doug's death, even if Steve has to risk the freedom he has fought so hard for to do it.Contains Ponzi schemers, a Quaker funeral and cute jump drives shaped like llamas.

Book 8: Dog is in the Details
In this eighth of the golden retriever mysteries, Steve explores a part of his background I hadn't looked at yet -- growing up Jewish in the Trenton suburbs. Since he has a lot in common with me (except for the whole divorce and imprisonment thing) it seemed logical that he'd share this part of my own heritage.

Years ago, I took my first golden, Samwise, to a blessing of the animals at our synagogue here in South Florida, and that seemed like a good place to start a new story, one that would lead Steve to explore his roots. A young man suffering from mental illness disrupts the blessing of the animals at the synagogue he attends, a congregation where he grew up and celebrated his bar mitzvah. This starts Steve and Rochester on their newest investigation, one that will take Steve back into the past of his family, his congregation, and the Jewish population of the city where he was born.

As Steve teaches a class in Jewish American literature, he and Rochester nose out suspects and dig up clues to present-day crimes-and ones in the past which still influence the living. From the rabbi's Talmud study group to a homeless shelter in Trenton, our two intrepid sleuths are on the trail of someone with deep secrets, and the will to kill to protect them.

Book 9: Dog Knows
When semi-reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan learns that a girl who was kind to him in high school is accused of three murders, he and his clue-sniffing golden retriever Rochester are on the case. Could sweet, ambitious Peggy Doyle be guilty of killing three husbands? Or is someone out to make it look that way?

As teens, Steve admired Peggy because of the way she fought back from a difficult childhood to travel to France and aspire to a college degree and a career as a lawyer. When he discovers she’s been addicted to drugs, danced at a strip club, and married a biker, he’s surprised. How could the girl he knew grow up to be the woman the media are calling “The Black Widow of Birch Valley?”

Can he and Rochester dig up the clues that might acquit Peggy, while avoiding the slippery slope of hacking that could cause him to lose everything he cares for? Trust Rochester to keep Steve on the straight and narrow, and bring the real killer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dog Helps Those (Golden Retriever Mysteries Book 3) *




  








It’s almost time for graduation, and Eastern College is in trouble. A prominent alumna is dead, and a faulty computer program is jeopardizing student records and financial aid. It’s up to Steve and Rochester to dig into the situation and retrieve the culprits!

Rita Gaines wasn’t a nice person—but she did love her dogs, and most of her clients respected her financial acumen and her talent in training dogs for agility trials. When she’s found dead, there’s a long line of potential suspects from Wall Street whiz kids to doting doggie daddies-- including one of Steve’s former students.

Felae is an art prodigy now studying with Steve’s girlfriend, Lili, chair of Eastern’s Fine Arts department, and Rita hated his controversial senior project. When she tried to have his scholarship cancelled, he threatened to kill her. But is he the villain behind her death?

In between helping Steve’s high school friend Rick track the killer, Rochester practices darting around weave poles and jumping over limbo poles while Steve helps shepherd the college toward the completion of another academic year. It’s spring in Stewart’s Crossing, and old friends – and their dogs—gather together to investigate and eventually, to celebrate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dog Bless You (Cozy Dog Mystery): Golden Retriever Mystery #4 (Golden Retriever Mysteries) *




  








Autumn has come to Bucks County, and Steve Levitan has a new job: develop a conference center for Eastern College at Friar Lake, a few miles from campus. But on his first visit to the property, his golden retriever Rochester makes a disturbing discovery, a human hand rising from the dirt at the lake’s shore.

Whose hand is it? Why was the body buried there? The answers will take Steve, his photographer girlfriend Lili, and the ever-faithful Rochester to a drop-in center for recovering drug addicts on the Lower East Side, a decaying church in Philadelphia’s Germantown, and finally to a confrontation with a desperate killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

.
*Dog Knows (Golden Retriever Mysteries Book 9) *




  








When semi-reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan learns that a girl who was kind to him in high school is accused of three murders, he and his clue-sniffing golden retriever Rochester are on the case. Could sweet, ambitious Peggy Doyle be guilty of killing three husbands? Or is someone out to make it look that way?

As teens, Steve admired Peggy because of the way she fought back from a difficult childhood to travel to France and aspire to a college degree and a career as a lawyer. When he discovers she’s been addicted to drugs, danced at a strip club, and married a biker, he’s surprised. How could the girl he knew grow up to be the woman the media are calling “The Black Widow of Birch Valley?”

Can he and Rochester dig up the clues that might acquit Peggy, while avoiding the slippery slope of hacking that could cause him to lose everything he cares for? Trust Rochester to keep Steve on the straight and narrow, and bring the real killer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Love Can Be Murder (The Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries Book 8 )*




  








*NOW THERE WILL ALWAYS BE LOVE.
AND … THERE WILL ALWAYS BE MURDER.*


For P.I. ferret Lee Alvarez first comes murder, then comes love, then comes marriage… and now Lee and her drop-dead gorgeous Navy SEAL groom Gurn Hanson are stumbling across bodies together.

This wryly romantic box set is a bonanza for fans of The Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries, featuring a full-length novel, Book 5 The CEO Came DOA, PLUS two novellas. Together they tell the story of the action-packed, homicide-solving week leading up to Lee and Gurn’s wedding followed by the too-eventful weeks in Kauai and their return home when they were supposed to be resting and relaxing. Not to mention romancing.

The CEO Came DOA
The beautiful Christmas wedding in a romantic chapel that Lila has planned for Lee and Gurn moves into uncharted territory, and the outcome is uncertain when a killer turns up as an uninvited wedding guest. Will there be a wedding or a wake?

Honeymoons Can Be Murder
Honeymooning on peaceful Kauai, Lee and Gurn find a dead woman practically on their doorstep. Kauai breezes may be soft, but there are gale force winds of accusation against Gurn, and Lee must find the real killer to keep her handsome new hubby out of a Hawaiian hoosegow

Marriage Can Be Murder
The newlyweds certainly aren’t taking any commitment lessons from their newest client, an eight-times-married Hollywood legend! But they are committed to finding out who’s trying to kill her in a series of mysterious accidents around her animal sanctuary estate.

Lee and Gurn – think Nick and Nora Charles in Silicon Valley…with a Mexican flair – will delight fans of PI stories, cozy mysteries, and women sleuths, especially if they love sharp funny female protagonists like Sue Grafton’s witty Kinsey Millhone and Janet Evanovich’s lovable Stephanie Plum.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries: Vol 4-6 *




  








IN THE CONTINUING SAGA OF THE DELICIOUSLY FUNNY DETECTIVE COZIES...
here are books 4 through 6 of the series starring Lee Alvarez, in-house investigator for the family-owned detective agency in the heart of Silicon Valley. Along with her never-had-a-bad-hair-day mother, former SEAL hubby (hubba hubba), computer-genius brother, gourmet chef uncle, and energetic orange and white cat, Tugger, Lee captures the villains with panache, even if she has to get down and dirty. This set is for cozy readers who can't get enough of a smart-mouthed woman sleuth out to get the job done while being helped or hindered by her peculiar but loving family. Now you can get books 4, 5, and 6 with one click – a delicious Kindle deal!

"Haven's murder mystery series offers a twisty whodunit laced with a healthy dose of suspense. A solidly entertaining mystery.” Kirkus Reviews

*DEAD... IF ONLY*
Lee Alvarez, star investigator of the detective agency to the stars of Silicon Valley, has to track down a nasty, mean bad guy who should be dead but isn’t. Or was it just a rumor? Because he’s been seen In New Orleans by Lee’s pregnant sister-in-law who is there, along with the other members of the Alvarez Clan, to open one of her satellite hat shops. Suddenly the police are accusing Lee’s SIL of all kinds of dastardly deeds that should be laid at the feet of the purportedly dead man! Once landing in the birthplace of jazz, anything that can go wrong does. Someone breaks into Lee's hotel room and lets her beloved cats out. The magnificent house in the Garden District where the rest of the family is staying is a little short on a hostess who has not been seen for two days. Then a child goes missing. And a woman with the gift of “sight” predicts baaaaad things are about to happen to our ace detective. Just Who Do the Voodoo?


The CEO Came DOA
It’s only six am and on-the-job, ace detective, Lee Alvarez, is staring up a man hanging from the center beam of his boardroom wearing nothing but his baby blue undershorts. And she hasn’t even had her coffee yet. And this is just one more thing that might get in the way of her very own Christmas Wedding. Especially as her drop-dead gorgeous Navy SEAL groom is nowhere to be found. A covert mission to where? But Lee just can’t leave the young teenage girl who is now fatherless, and is looking to Lee to prove her father didn’t commit suicide. Who has time to think about getting married or bridal gown fittings? But don’t say that to her formidable boss and mom, the elegant Lila Alvarez, who’s planning every aspect of her daughter’s wedding. No matter what, Lee will have the wedding of Lila’s dreams. And as Lee keeps stumbling across more dead bodies – it’s just as well her wedding is out of her hands. When Lee uncovers a little-known drug of lethal proportions, she knows things could get nasty, nasty. Well! Bring it on!

The Culinary Art of Murder
Disguised in a ghastly, itchy wig and wearing fake buck teeth, ace detective Lee Alvarez poses as the new “pearl-diver” or dishwasher at a culinary arts school to find out who did in one of the teaching chefs in the dry pantry. But it's surely not her uncle’s new lady-friend, now under arrest for the crime! Even with the help of the family, both human and feline – that would be her bro, mom, uncle, hubby, and furry Tugger – it seems every student and teacher has more to hide than just dirty dishes. But Lee just can’t leave the more ‘mature’ couple to the fickle finger of fate. She must solve this crime. But is Lee up to a near-death experience, even if it’s slathered in chocolate? You betcha! Together, the charming but eccentric detective family work to clear Tio's new love from going to the hoosegow for a murder she didn't commit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Redemption of Don Juan Casanova *




  







Why does life have to be so complicated? All Don wants is one woman to love who will trust him, and he thinks he's found her. But he can't trust himself; he is the prime suspect in his grandfather and brother's death, and he's the next name on a serial killer's murder list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Vengeance - Murder Dots Book 1*




  








*She never planned to become an assassin but that was before the murder dots.*

Sasha's father murdered her mother. So Sasha killed him. Marked forever with trackable ink, murder dots seemed like an easy trade for vengeance.

When things go wrong with her boyfriend, Sasha goes from starting her life over to becoming an assassin for the Sword.

Secret societies and corporate intrigue put Sasha at the center of a covert fight to stop an invasive tracking technology.

Faced with an impossible choice, how many will she kill?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Steaming Volume One: King Paul's Big, Nasty Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 1) *




  








Gather ’round, my fellow tars and pour yourself a drink (preferably a San Miguel). What you’re about to read is the largest collection of sea stories ever gathered in one place. Best of all, these stories come from fellow USS Enterprise nukes and engineers. No one can deny that the Big E was the greatest warship ever built, and that the guys who gave her her steam were the best nukes and engineers in the fleet. We were also pretty darn funny. In fact, our sense of humor was legendary. It was the one thing that helped get us through it all.

More than just sea stories, these are the tales of our youth, the recollections of life-long friends, and random memories of strange people and faraway places.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Steaming Volume Two: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series) (Volume 2) *




  








Wow, you’re like STAR babies. You’re not quite sure what you’ve gotten yourself into but decided to “re-up” for more. This next edition of Steaming includes activity on the KP Site between Nov 21, 2002 and June 26, 2003. This period has some of my favorite stories. It also contains the most controversial tales in the collection.

This second “deployment” has a slightly different flavor than the previous one. I didn’t plan it that way. I just ended Volume One before it got too big. I figured you guys didn’t want to get whacked over the head with anything over 600 pages when your wives got tired of hearing you laugh and then hiding the book whenever they stormed into the room.


Volume Two still focuses on the Big E, but also features tales from CGN, other CVN, SSN and SSBN nukes. We fondly recollect boot camp, A-School, Nuke School, prototype, and the everyday delights of life at sea. We also become somewhat introspective and share why we chose to become navy nukes. Spoiler alert: not one of us regretted it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/16/22.

Currently Free.

*Steaming Volume Three: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 3) *




  








Wow! You’re on your third book! Hopefully, you’re watch supervisor qualified by now, or at least making an earnest effort to get a qual card blazed off. Head back down the plant, gents. We’ve got more maritime memories to relive. The good news is this next volume is better than the previous two. That’s a real no shitter!

This book contains letters received between June 26, 2003 and March 29, 2004. The KP Site was the most popular navy nuke site on the internet by then. Thousands of ex-nukes and engineers were lurking, and many were gleefully sending in raunchy recollections. It should be obvious to all that the site was no longer just for Big E squids. Rickover propulsion plant protégées from every ship in the nuclear fleet were there, adding to the mayhem. The Ike Bites contingent was probably the second most-dominant group. I probably should have added an Ike logo to the cover.

Enjoy Volume 3!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/17/22.

Currently Free.

*Shadows Bear No Names: The Blackened Prophecy Book 1 (The Blackened Prophecy - A Science Fiction Fantasy Adventure) *




  








Rebecca licked her lips, then cleared her throat. “Unknown vessels, you are now in Samara’s Star, Consortium space. Identify yourselves.”

There was no response.

“Unknown vessels, this is your final warning.” She repeated though everyone on the bridge knew it was mere protocol, the brief calm before the storm. “You are trespassing, and we are authorized to use lethal force if you do not comply.” Rebecca thought if someone dropped something now, it would hang in mid-air, waiting for their response. Everyone held their breath, staring at the massive alien armada.

A sudden, loud crackling, deafening even, filled the speakers. Officers were yelling in pain, their hands covering their ears. Rebecca reached for the console to cut the signal, but the noise stopped as fast as it had come.

WE. ARE. COMING. HOME.

It was a dark, guttural voice echoing through the ship. Rebecca didn’t know if the ship’s speakers or her own head had amplified the sound, but it felt like the owner of the voice was inside her mind. Voices, she corrected herself; there are several voices in that message.

WE. ARE. COMING. HOME.

Shadows Bear No Names is the first book in the gripping The Blackened Prophecy space opera series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*EVERYTHING IS TEMPORARY: A Time Travel Mystery *




  








So what do a temporal paradox, World War II, and Charles Manson have in common? - Me!
I was responsible for all three of them.
Don't worry. We can always fix those later.
Everything is temporary.

The great thing about my job is, that it does not matter how bad you are at it. You can always go back and fix things later and nobody will remember. Temporal agent, it's called. For a guy like me really the perfect line of work.

A sarcastic look at time travel from an insider: Everything is Temporary is the perfect book for the summer.

DISCLAIMER: This is not a book for delicate flowers. If you belong to those please bloom somewhere else.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Canadian Werewolf in New York*




  








ALPHA WOLF
BETA HUMAN
BIG APPLE

Michael Andrews seems to have it all. He's a successful author and a minor celebrity living in Manhattan. It's a pretty big step up from his humble Canadian upbringing. Of course, his lycanthropy poses a bit of a challenge.

After waking up from his latest night of howling at the moon, he's naked, he's got a bullet hole in his leg, and he has a sneaking suspicion he ran into another wolf last night. A wolf that was stomping all over his home turf.

If he's going to make an evening talk show appearance to promote his latest book, he'll need to figure out what happened the previous night without letting his occasional heroics sidetrack him. Standing in his way are an agent, an ex-girlfriend, a variety of goons, and a fellow wolf encroaching on his territory.

It's just another day in the life of a polite, small-town Canadian trying to stay alive in the Big Apple.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Digging Up Murder (A Garden Cove Library Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








A quaint seaside New England town. A historic library. And a mystery to solve.

Elly Hockette returns to her hometown of Garden Cove, Massachusetts, just in time to help her librarian grandmother with last-minute preparations for the historic library’s Halloween festivities. Determined to forget her recent past and start anew, she spends the rest of her free time doing something that always brought her joy—gardening.

But when she makes a grisly discovery, her world is flipped upside down. It isn’t until the local authorities point to her grandma as their number-one suspect that she needs her old friends—and some new furry ones—to help her crack the case.

Can Elly solve the mystery and clear her grandma’s good name? Or will she go too far and put her own life in jeopardy?

This fun-filled and clean librarian cozy mystery will have you guessing until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Florentine Cypher: Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery #3 (The Kate Benedict Series) *




  








KATE SEES AURAS THAT PREDICT DEATH...in Carrie Bedford’s slightly psychic take on the traditional British mystery all wrapped up in a DaVinci Code-like puzzle...

*LOOK OUT, DEATH!
YOU CAN RUN, BUT YOU CAN’T HIDE!*


London architect Kate Benedict’s weekend begins with “Follow that cab!” and takes us off and running on an international adventure, ticking off picturesque locales from London to a Venetian palace and the Tuscan countryside, pausing just long enough for a quick tour of Florence’s Duomo, with danger dogging every step.

What began as a quiet Friday night dinner date with an old childhood friend turns into a manhunt when Kate arrives at the rendezvous just in time to find her friend Ethan leaving in a taxi. Kate is alarmed to see the distinctive swirling pattern above his head that only she can see, and that she has come to recognize as a portent of imminent and mortal danger.When Ethan’s disappearance is followed by a series of cryptic text messages, Kate goes looking for him at his sister’s house in Florence, Italy, but it’s immediately clear that whatever danger threatened Ethan in London has followed Kate to Italy—his sister Claire has a matching aura! Soon Kate and Claire are on the run, constantly watched and followed, repeatedly threatened and attacked … never knowing who they can trust. Apparently not even the carabinieri, who are now following them also!

An ancient book that was given to Claire and Ethan’s grandfather after the close of World War II holds the key to Ethan’s disappearance and the source of the danger indicated by Claire’s ever-present aura. Until all the pieces come together—the book, a hidden key, a diagram, and a cypher that Kate will need help decoding—Kate and her friends are safe; but then their tormentors—whoever they are—will have no reason to keep them alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kate Benedict Mystery Series Vol. 4-6 (The Kate Benedict Series Book 10)*




  








TRADITIONAL BRITISH COZIES...A TAD ON THE EERIE SIDE,
WITH A SIDE OF INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL

No matter where she goes, London architect Kate Benedict seems to come across a dead body...or two. It's not quite accurate to say that Death stalks her. It's more like she stalks Death–and tries to outwit it. But Kate has a bit of an edge—an unusual, supernatural talent: she sees mysterious, swirling, death-predicting auras hovering over the people around her. She uses these paranormal powers to save her aura-ridden friends, neighbors, and coworkers who are oblivious to the danger they’re in. In these three traditional British mysteries with a metaphysical twist–also sure to please international armchair adventurers–Kate's in a race against the clock and imminent death at a glamorous weekend party, on a business trip to Amsterdam, and at a destination wedding.
THE SCOTTISH CONNECTION
Kate is off to a glamorous weekend party in Scotland at the formerly grand castle belonging to the uncle of her boyfriend Josh. But the festive occasion turns solemn when Kate notices an aura above the head of Josh’s beloved Uncle Fergus. Kate can sometimes avert disaster–if she can discover the source of the danger. Otherwise, Josh’s favorite uncle will die in a matter of days.

Thus is the scene set for a deliciously traditional British cozy with a touch of the paranormal thriller—complete with ghostly characters from the past; medieval weapons collection; a ruined, closed-off wing of the castle; plus a vaguely menacing assortment of servants and locals and a castleful of dodgy house guests, all wrapped up in mysterious Scottish gloom… warmed by a cozy library fire and a nearly priceless collection of single malt scotches.

ASSIGNMENT IN AMSTERDAM
It looks like a plum job for architect Kate Benedict—she’s been sent to Amsterdam to repurpose an ancient mansion, happily assigned to work with an old friend. But it's a catastrophe—her old friend’s going to die. And so is the caretaker. And the owner. Probably Kate too, but she wouldn't know—the auras she can see don't show in mirrors. As the team hears voices in empty rooms and discovers hidden passageways, Kate knows the house conceals a secret. One that someone will kill to keep.

THE TROUBLE AT TURTLE BEACH
Kate Benedict has no sooner stepped off the ferry to a tiny, remote island in Seychelles, primed to de-stress and celebrate at a destination wedding, than she spots imminent danger – auras spinning above the heads of two people on the dock. One’s a stranger, but the other’s the groom!

It’s hard to convince Josh’s friends that a murderer is lurking among the gracious islanders, the chill tourists, and serene natural beauty – but with a suspicious fire and a third aura sighting, the evidence is mounting. Until they can find the murderer, Kate and Josh have to keep the groom safe and fend off the worst wedding crasher ever – Death!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Resonance (Relentless Suspense)*




  






When the Earth’s magnetic poles begin trading places, four scientists will have to race against time to save humanity. Suspense and Sci-fi readers will love this page turner from a USA Today bestselling author.
"An action-packed thriller. Highly recommended."—Midwest Book Review.

Dr. Becky Sorenson has found a cache of frogs with a very high mutation rate…and some odd behaviors.

Dr. David Carter’s core earth samples seem to indicate the next polar reversal will be worse than predicted.

And CDC researchers Jordan and Jillian are looking at a strange new disease…

When the four scientists delve deeper, they discover they are all looking at the leading edge of a sweeping magnetic polar reversal. As humanity ignores their increasingly panicked warnings, the scientists will have to fight to save everyone…If they even can.

Resonance is a gripping, science-based thriller that will make you wonder what will happen when the poles really do shift. If you’re ready for a smart ride that will keep you guessing, start reading Resonance now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Phoenix (Relentless Suspense) *




  








It turns out Jason's brother didn't die when their childhood home burned... it's been twenty-five years. Is Daniel still alive?

Thriller readers will love this page turner from a USA Today bestselling author.

Jason Mondy’s world is unraveling. He’s frustrated with his job. And his most recent girlfriend has just walked out on him. Even a simple trip home to find some rest leads his adoptive mother to share a stunning secret she’s kept for over twenty-six years . . . Jason has a brother he doesn’t remember existed.

Desperate and uncertain, Jason can only watch as one by one the pieces of his life fall like dominoes. The more he uncovers, the more everything he thought he knew about himself and his past begins to turn to ash. His truth isn’t true at all . . .

Winner: Beverly Hills Book Awards for Best Fiction and Best Suspense 2013 Finalist: USA Best Book Awards for Mystery/Suspense 2012 Finalist: Indie Excellence Award for Suspense 2013 Finalist: Ben Franklin Award for Mystery/Suspense 2014


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Steaming Volume Four: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 4) *




  







In many ways, it’s like I’m reading these stories for the first time. I had forgotten so many. My memory seems a bit shabbier today than it did in 2004. Thank God we wrote these tales down then, when most of us had only been out of the Navy for 15 - 20 years. Had we waited until today, 30+ years, everything would’ve been lost to the ages. This volume contains stories sent in between March 30, 2004 and March 3, 2005. I must admit, Volumes 3 and 4 are much better than Volumes 1 & 2. The hard edges are being sandpapered down and polished. We’re no longer trying to shock our peers with legendary adventures of lust and misadventure. We’re now sharing traveling tales with friends we’ll always remember. It’s become evident that we really did care about each other. We now understand how much everyone meant to us. I might even let my kids read this Volume. Well, maybe not. I forgot Australia was mentioned often in this book. Thank you again, shipmates, for all that you did/and still do for me. I love you all like brothers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/17/22.

Currently Free.

*Steaming Volume Five: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 5) *





  







When you’re done reading Volume 5, you’ll have seen 75-percent of the KP Site. It’s kind of sad to realize that the end is so near. But that sadness is miniscule compared with the sorrow of knowing our beloved ship is rusting away in Hampton Roads, semi-abandoned in political/fiscal limbo. She deserves better than that. Thankfully, these archived sea stories and memories will keep her alive forever.If I were an independent observer reading the Steaming books, I’d have a pretty good idea of what life was like in the nuclear navy of yore, especially aboard the mighty warship USS Enterprise. It must be extremely apparent by now that there were good times and bad times to be aboard the Big E. The lucky ones were there when she was a West Coast carrier, reigning supreme over the South Pacific and Indian Oceans in the 70s and 80s. Nukes from Class 69-3, 70-3, 7401, and 8502 seem to have the fondest recollections. That’s because they arrived en masse with dozens of friends and classmates and made 2 to 3 action-packed WESTPACs on her. Then a hard-earned DD214 sent them on their way to a slightly better life, doing pretty much the same thing in civilian life with some of the same people. The unlucky ones showed up when the Big E was in the yards, especially Norfolk. This generation worked their asses off within dark, cold iron dungeons and never saw the Big E’s mighty engine rooms come alive.An independent observer would also notice that if you served once on the Big E, you seemed to return ad infinitum. The only way to escape being a Chief, Senior Chief, and then Master Chief on the CVN 65 was to accept a commission and leave the nuclear field altogether. Those retiring as Big E nukes did four or five sea tours on her. They saw both the dreadful yards and most of the world. An independent observer would also see how important good leadership was in keeping a ship like the Big E fully operational. Chiefs and officers who treated their men poorly always seemed to have “bad luck.” They might have still advanced through the ranks, but they never garnered respect and respect was the one thing they desired more than anything. The good chiefs and officers had a special bond with their men and that made all the difference when the shit hit the fan and the world needed saving.And, I guess an independent observer would probably also have to conclude that serving on a carrier—especially the Big E—was far and wide better than serving on any submarine or cruiser. The bubbleheads may disagree, but we Big E nukes feel blessed that we served on the greatest engineering marvel of all time. Not one of us would ever choose another way to go to sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Fatal Reaction, Nightfall (Book 4): Fatal Reaction*




  







The Scourge ship mysteriously disappeared with the rise of the sun. Are the aliens gone for good? Or will they return? Join the survivors as they prepare for the battle of a lifetime. Will they be ready for Nightfall? The fate of the human race depends on it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Night Raven (Crow Investigations Book 1) *




  








Meet Lydia Crow...

Lydia has always known she has no power, especially next to her infamous and more-than-slightly dodgy family. Which is why she carved her own life as a private investigator far away from London.

When a professional snafu forces her home, the head of the family calls in a favour, and Lydia finds herself investigating the disappearance of her cousin, Maddie.

Soon, Lydia is neck-deep in problems: her new flatmate is a homicidal ghost, the intriguing, but forbidden, DCI Fleet is acting in a distinctly unprofessional manner, and tensions between the old magical families are rising.

The Crows used to rule the roost and rumours claim they are still the strongest.
The Silvers have a facility for lying and they run the finest law firm in London.
The Pearl family were costermongers and everybody knows that a Pearlie can sell feathers to a bird.
The Fox family... Well. The less said about the Fox family the better.

For seventy-five years, a truce between the four families has held strong, but could the disappearance of Maddie Crow be the thing to break it?

The Night Raven is the first book in Crow Investigations, an exciting paranormal mystery series from bestselling author of magical fiction, Sarah Painter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Sommer Hill: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







Single mother Amanda falls on hard luck after she and her eight-year-old daughter are forced out of their home in the small, rural community of Belmont, Ohio. Recently widowed, Amanda discovers she has inherited a massive estate in upstate New York. But shortly after her arrival, Amanda learns some dreams are too good to be true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Wayward Apprentice (A Stephen Attebrook mystery Book 1) *




  








Stephen Attebrook, a crippled knight facing poverty and ruin, seems condemned to a quiet life when he takes a position as deputy coroner in the small medieval town of Ludlow.

But instead, he plunges into a web of murder, espionage and intrigue.

A death Attebrook rules an accidental drowning turns out to be a murder, and he must find the killer with little evidence pointing the way.

Then a commission to return a runaway apprentice pitches him into the midst of a conflict between a rebellious earl and King Henry III that is about to erupt into civil war.

Caught up in the twilight struggle among spies readying for war, Attebrook races to defend the apprentice against a charge of murder while dodging killers in the employ of one of the factions.

Thirteenth century England has never been brought more vividly to life than in the pages of The Wayward Apprentice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Magician Card (Prediction: Murder? Book 1) *




  








When Harper Kagel receives word that her cousin had taken a deadly fall, she drops everything and returns to her hometown of Steepwick, Maine.

She’s avoided the odd town with a witchy past for decades, and only planned to stay long enough for the funeral. But her cousin had other plans. Now Harper’s the new owner of her cousin’s home, café-bookstore, and opinionated Westie named Einstein.

The town’s residents welcome Harper’s return with open arms, including her ex. The secret crime solvers’ society even inducts her into their Cold Case Club.

But when Harper finds herself the target of a killer, she’ll need the Cold Case Club’s help to solve an ancient family mystery. If they can’t figure it out, Harper will follow in the footsteps of her dearly departed cousin.

The Magician Card is the first book in Prediction: Murder?, a quirky cozy mystery series from Vickie Carroll. Escape into the quaint town of Steepwick with your copy today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death by Diamond (The Emma Goldsmith Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Her future sparkles like a diamond... but most diamonds have flaws

Emma Goldsmith has landed her dream job as gemologist to a major importer, complete with an assistant, JT, who is hotter than a blow torch. She should have known it was too good to be true.

Her sister Jane, an internationally successful model, loses some diamonds borrowed from Emma’s boss, leaving Emma on the hot seat. When Jane is killed, Emma has to deal with a dead body, a cop who wants to pin the murder on her, and a very angry boss who wants to know what happened to his diamonds.

Only a few days ago, Emma’s life was as flawless as the Koh-i-Noor. Now it's more like a cracked cubic zirconia. She's up to her ears in diamonds at work, but this mess is no gem. If she doesn’t get some clarity on who the killer is, and find those diamonds, she might be the next one to lose her sparkle.

Permanently.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death by Dumpling: A Cozy Paranormal Women's Fiction (Snips and Snails Cafe Murder and Mayhem Mysteries Book 4) *




  








*Juli Mason hired Bertie the Bag Lady, living in the alley behind Snips and Snails, out of desperation.
It was a smooth move.*

Who knew Bertie would clean up so well?
… Or that she was in actual fact, a Sous Chef with serious skills in the kitchen?

But the star Cook of Snips and Snails Café is not all she is.

When the Hat River in Veil Falls coughs up a wrecked Cadillac Sedan beneath the Fae Road Bridge and Bertie Faints at the news...Juli smells a mystery...

Perhaps it's the body they found floating on the floor of the front seat, or the second in the back.
Is it murder most foul, or an unfortunate accident? And why do all the clues point to Bertie?

Add in the rude new birdwatchers that have checked into Lovelace resort, and the discovery of what was once missing...
Is Bertie's strange behavior and the guest's unexpected arrival all just an odd coincidence?

*There's something strange going on in Veil Falls. It's up to Juli Mason to solve the case...or the results could just be murder.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*DEATH ON PARADISE ISLAND: Fiji Islands Mysteries 1 *




  








An island paradise. A grisly murder. Can a detective put his rugby days behind him to tackle a killer case?
Josefa “Joe” Horseman holds out hope for a comeback. But after riding high in top class rugby, returning to the Fiji detective force with a bum knee and a promotion-hungry new partner wasn’t what he had in mind. So he knows he'll have to up his game when guests at a beachside resort discover a young maid’s corpse snagged on the reef.

Sorting through the victim’s list of jealous admirers, Joe’s under pressure to solve the case before the high-end vacation spot takes a major hit to its reputation… and its bottom line. But just as he uncovers a lead on a sabotage suspect, another body rises to the surface.

Can Joe bring down the killer before the waters run red with more blood?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Strong Alibi: Elizabeth Strong Mystery Book 2 (Elizabeth Strong Mysteries) *




  








He’s up for parole.


Two years too soon.

Elizabeth Strong knew the day would come, but she wasn’t sure she was ready. Over time, she learned to put her own problems and fears aside. A court advocate needs to stay strong. Her clients depend on her. Just as she begins to feel she has her emotions under control, Elizabeth receives news the man she helped send to prison is up for parole after six years.

At the same time, she’s assigned a high-profile client; the wife of a journalist for the local newspaper. Concerned, Detective Martinez warns her to keep her distance. After the woman retracts her police statement, Elizabeth deals with the fallout of an angry crime writer’s musings. With Silverton PD and everyone associated with them subject to public ridicule, Elizabeth is torn. Not only does she wonder if her efforts of fighting for her client are futile, she’s weighted with the decision of trying to keep a dangerous man in prison, where he belongs.

While dealing with her own personal dilemma, the last thing Elizabeth wants to hear is that her client is found dead in Lake Erie. As she begins to help Martinez gather evidence in hopes to solve a potential murder and avoid media embarrassment, she’s also forced to cope with unexpected news that make her fears about the parole hearing more prominent and justified.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Steaming Volume Six: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 6) *




  








Alas, the Steaming series is coming to an end. This will be the second to last volume. This edition contains letters from 6/27/06 to 6/1/08. As you can see, the frequency of correspondence is now starting to greatly diminish. I didn’t know it then but the KP Site was starting to take on water. Technology was rapidly advancing and it was leaving me behind. Hell, I was still editing my webpages the old-fashioned way, using a 1999 version of Microsoft Frontpage. This dog was too old to learn new tricks and it was starting to show.
I love the letters in Volume 6. They’re about people I knew and loved, places I knew and loved, and the special times I had with these people in those places. Almost everyone from my era is now present and accounted for and most agree they remember only the good times. Even veterans of the Newport News overhaul seem less jaded. Time had finally softened the Norfolk nightmare. Could it be that even the Y2K gang was becoming sentimental too? It sure seemed that way.

The Big E’s last generation of nukes and engineers were reporting aboard during this era of correspondence. These yarns (and the ones that had been coming in for six years) were now required reading. The KP Site was a poorly kept secret. Even the scrambled-egg-on-the-hat types were secretly lurking. A tale uploaded one day was discussed the next down in the plants, up in the wardrooms, and even in some remote NAVSEA office. We 1960s, 1970s, 1980s, and 1990s old salts might not have contributed much to overall plant safety, but we certainly inspired many a 3rd Class Petty Officer to accept his or her lot in life and strive to be noteworthy on a ship that had a history like no other.

Grandfathers, fathers, and now sons and daughters could brag that they steamed on the mighty Enterprise. No other ship of the line had sailors that loved their home more. How could that be? The Big E was a genuine shitshow. Everything was FUBAR. HP-tape and J-B Weld held most of it together. There wasn’t even a supply chain that could help anymore. But yet, everyone did their job and did it better than any other snipe or twidget in the fleet. They understood they were part of a legend. They knew it would actually mean something to have served on the Carrier with Class.

Sadly, her time is up. Sure, another ship will call herself Enterprise, but that one—immaculate, sleek, pristine, state of the art—could never be as special. What made the CVN 65 unique was her crew, not her labyrinth of machines. No other ship in the world had men and women serving with such pride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Steaming Volume Seven: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 7) *




  








When I began these Steaming books in January of 2018, I had no idea it would take two years and 4,280 pages to summarize everything on the old KP Site. I guess I collected quite a few stories in those 13 years.
In this final edition of Steaming you’ll witness the KP Site slowly fade into oblivion. It would become dormant twice when I tried to pawn off my editorial duties to the KP Facebook page. That didn’t work. Everyone wanted the old site back up, even if it was rarely updated. So, I tried again. Technology, however, was unkind. I couldn’t adapt to the new ways of doing things and finally pulled the plug after the 2014 inactivation ceremony. In my mind that seemed like the logical place to end it.

I’m 56 years old now. The time I spent on the Big E was only 7-percent of my life. That’s such a small chunk compared to the over thirty years now spent serving society as a dignified and productive family man. But that 7-percent sure was significant. It shaped me in a way everything I’ve done before or afterwards never could. I now look back on that time with pride, knowing I served on the greatest warship of all time with the greatest bunch of misfits ever assembled in one place. How truly blessed I was.

I hope you guys enjoyed the Steaming books. I know I sure enjoyed collecting the tales and putting them together in a somewhat manageable form. Has it really been 30 years since I last set foot in 4-Plant? Yes, I guess it has. Damn, I miss you guys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Finland and Russia History: Why is Finland Hurtling Towards NATO Membership? *




  








*Why is Finland Hurtling Towards NATO Membership?
You Need to Know Finland and Russia History!*
Sanna Marin, Finland’s prime minister explained, “Russia is not the neighbour we thought it was.”

Finland, after two grinding wars with the Soviet Union, and unlike most of eastern Europe, kept its independence and democracy through the cold war. The price of doing so was neutrality. Finland bought arms from both East and West, but stayed out of alliances. That arrangement, and the way in which Soviet pressure distorted Finland’s domestic politics, became known by the pejorative term Finlandisation. When the USSR was dissolved, Finland, along with Sweden, took the leap of joining the European Union, binding it closer to other European countries. And after Russia’s first invasion of Ukraine in 2014, both countries intensified joint exercises and other forms of co-operation with NATO.

In this book, you will learn about:

Great Northern War
Winter War
Finland under the Cold War
inland under the EU
Finland in NATO
Chronicles of Finland


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/19/22.

Currently Free.

*The Dragonfly (The Rohendra Complex Book 1) *




  








Isla Tarle thought she had managed to disappear into relative obscurity. Now someone wants her dead. But why would anyone take out a hero so long after the battle was lost?

With her current life blown apart, Isla is determined to clear her name and solve the mystery of who wants her dead. The Rohendra Complex is filled with secrets she can’t remember, and Isla’s gifts have some calling her hummer.

But hummers are myth, aren’t they? And there was good reason why the liquid metal that had once been so integral to the working of the universe was outlawed. Then there’s Gray, the guy claiming to have saved her, who thinks there is more to it, and that she knows just what that is.

Together they head into a world she has tried hard to forget, to discover who is so determined she can’t live in peace. In order to find the truth and survive, Isla will have to remember what she doesn’t want to.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dinosaur Trilogy: 3 Fun Dino Thrillers *




  








NAZIS VS DINOS: It’s 1944 and Hitler is desperate. Russians will soon be shelling Berlin, so a monstrous dictator out of time sends a special team to a timeless island that some call Atlantis to steal a super-weapon that may be the lost Ark of the Covenant – an ironic weapon for a regime exterminating Jews. The best Nazis must get past the worst monsters of the future or they’re history. The truths they discover are more monstrous than the lies they’ve been told because the island is out of time – and so are they.

JURASSIC RESORT: An alien fleet will arrive in 50 years to exterminate humanity, but the physicists who found the Grand Theory of Everything have discovered a way to enter dinosaur times. Only by putting people in the past can we survive the future. All we must do is create a self-sustaining population in a world dominated by Earth’s fiercest creatures. To pay for it all, we’ll need dino tourism. What could go wrong?

DINO WARS: If the asteroid that killed dinosaurs, 65 million years ago, had been half as big, only dinos in the Americas would have died. Mammals would have evolved without dinos on South America Island until a land bridge connected it with North America, 3 million years ago. The smartest raptor, troodon, grew twice as big above the Arctic Circle because harsh conditions rewarded intelligence. Their descendants may have ruled the world when modern humans first encountered dinos in North America. This epic fantasy thriller is what a world war between people and smart raptors may look like. Twice as tall and several times as heavy as man, 15 million raptors invading the Americas from Asia orphan a precocious boy who devotes himself to the extermination of these man-eaters. He needs friends to take the fight to the enemy. But his obsession with avenging his parents blinds him to his closest friend while traitors within his own family ally with raptors to replace him at the top of the food chain. It’ll take all his wit to save his loved ones from the raptor army marching to eat him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Of Courage And Sacrifice: Bot Trilogy Book One *




  








The world is a deeply troubled place - years of crippling unemployment, a collapsed economy, and rampant crime have left people feeling desperate, but Adam Wesley and his friends don't care about that.

They've finished classes for the final time and are looking forward to a carefree summer of parties, camping, and enjoying their first authentic tastes of freedom after high school!

Fate has another plan for them.

˃˃˃ On their inaugural outing of the summer, the friends encounter a reconnaissance robot, or 'bot' as they are known - with disastrous results. One of the friends is grievously wounded in the exchange, kicking off a race against time to get help before it's too late!

When the friends finally make it back to the city, they find the streets are overrun with bots; martial law is in effect. People are being loaded onto buses and taken to transition camps. Anyone caught in the open is pacified and detained; not all will survive. Adam and his friends go underground, taking up with Skip, a brilliant but eccentric hacker. Skip has built a tech hideout called The Nest”"a faraday cage suspended in the maintenance tunnels beneath the city. Using antiquated technology - dial-up modems and BBSs - the friends, begin to organize. Together, they will fight desperately to survive, unintentionally planting the seeds of a resistance that will become more important than any of them can imagine.

Fans of the Hunger Games series by Suzanne Collins and Robopocalypse by Daniel H. Wilson will love Of Courage and Sacrifice!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Invasive Species: An Epic Military Sci-Fi Series *




  








He was born and bred to fight for the purity of the planet....

Upon graduation, Super-soldier Jon 310-257 is ready to fight for his home. The city-state-fortress is a shining beacon of hope for all the survivors of the human race, keeping them safe from the swirling forces of chaos outside its walls. And Jon is ready to defend his home at all costs.

But a shadow creeps nearer, obscuring a dark secret, a secret that Jon never expected. And when a sworn enemy makes contact, everything he knows is turned upside down. Now, it's up to Jon to discover what it truly means to be a hero.

Does he have the strength and courage to become what he was destined to be? To become Humanity's last hope?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Who She Was: Book 1 (Sylvia Wilcox Mysteries) *




  







A grieving husband shows up at Sylvia Wilcox's private detective agency on Christmas Eve and asks her to solve his wife's murder. The husband, Carson Stark, doesn't know why his wife, Liza, was in one of Detroit's worst neighborhoods, or why anyone would want to kill her. The police suspect infidelity, but a review of the case files and information leading up to Liza's murder fails to produce any evidence of wrongdoing on Liza's part. As Sylvia works diligently to follow up on any and all leads, she is continuously met with roadblocks thrown up by secrets and lies from Liza's mysterious past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Burnside Mystery Series, Box Set # 1, Books 1-3 (The Burnside Mystery Series Box Set) *




  








Three murder mysteries -- but the theme always comes down to sex and money…

From a USA TODAY Bestselling Author -- David Chill’s colorful and well-crafted mystery series captures both Raymond Chandler’s gritty vision and Robert B. Parker’s biting humor. Set in Los Angeles, the critically acclaimed and award-winning Burnside Series delivers clever plots, crackling dialogue, and fascinating characters. A great choice that subscribers of Kindle Unlimited mysteries will appreciate!

The First 3 Novels In The Burnside Mystery Series (Boxed Set # 1) Includes:
POST PATTERN
FADE ROUTE
BUBBLE SCREEN

POST PATTERN (Book 1):

On a dark Los Angeles freeway, someone fires a gunshot at a local football star.

His family turns to Private Investigator Burnside, a former football star himself, who has recently left the LAPD. As he battles his way through the investigation, Burnside's own life is repeatedly placed in jeopardy, and the body count starts to pile up.

Burnside encounters beautiful girls, wayward athletes, and overworked cops on his way toward finding a killer who knows he's looking for them. And as he navigates this perilous path, Burnside also comes to grips with a betrayal from his past, one that keeps returning to him, no matter how hard he tries to avoid it.

Set against the sun-drenched backdrop of a hot Los Angeles summer, Post Pattern provides readers with an engaging, action-packed story. The novel delivers a smart, sexy plot with crackling dialogue and fascinating characters.

FADE ROUTE (Book 2):

A candidate for mayor has been murdered and there's one obvious suspect.

But Burnside, the former football star turned private investigator, pushes forward into a harrowing investigation that reveals more and more possible culprits, all with their own motives. As the action intensifies, Burnside himself becomes embroiled in a case that goes beyond just one murder. And when the police suspect he's a person of interest, Burnside must race against time to find the killer.

With little more to go on than his gut feeling, Burnside pokes at everything around him. Desperately trying to untangle a web of deceit that threatens to destroy him personally, he is also faced with a scenario that could take down an entire community.

BUBBLE SCREEN (Book 3):

It starts with some missing warehouse inventory, but the case quickly moves beyond simple larceny. And when theft turns to murder, the stakes rise dramatically, and the action intensifies.

The story leads Private Investigator Burnside onto the trail of some people who will do anything to acquire money -- and they will use any means necessary to keep it. And as he plunges into the investigation, Burnside also has to make a life-altering decision about his own future.

Interweaving the world of business with the world of football, Bubble Screen is set in the heart of Los Angeles. It is a captivating thrill ride that combines fascinating characters, wry humor, and an explosive ending that is both stunning and unexpected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Girl from Silent Lake: A totally gripping and heart-pounding crime thriller (Detective Kay Sharp Book 1)*




  








Her daughter, with emerald eyes and the sweetest smile, is everything to her. Her whole world. “Mommy,” the little girl says, touching her mother’s face with trembling fingers before she’s torn away. “Don’t cry.” Will she ever see her again?

When single mother Alison Nolan sets off with her six-year-old daughter, Hazel, she can’t wait to spend precious time with her girl. A vacation in Silent Lake, where snow-topped mountains are surrounded by the colors of fall, is just what they need. But hours later, Alison and Hazel vanish into thin air.

Detective Kay Sharp rushes to the scene. The only evidence that they were ever there is an abandoned rental car with a suitcase in the back, gummy bears in the open glove compartment and a teddy bear on the floor.

Kay’s mind spins. A week before, the body of another woman from out of town was found wrapped in a blanket, her hair braided and tied with feathers. Instinct tells her that the cases are connected––and it won’t be long until more innocent lives are lost.

As Kay leads a frenzied search, time is against her, but she vows that Alison and little Hazel will be found alive. She works around the clock, even though the small town is up in arms, saying she’s asking too many questions. Then she uncovers a vital clue – a photograph of the blanket that the first victim was buried in.

Just when Kay thinks she’s found the missing piece, she realises she’s being watched. Is she getting too close, or is her own past catching up with her?

With a little girl’s life on the line, Kay will stop at nothing. But will it be enough to get inside the mind of the most twisted killer she has ever encountered, or will another blameless child be taken?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Panama Deception (Unit 28 Book 1)*




  







Alex Thornton is a disgraced former covert operative who struggles to redefine herself and put the events that led to her downfall in the past. Jabir al-Omri is her former comrade who abandoned Alex four years before in her moment of greatest need and now grapples with his hidden love for her as well as the guilt and remorse of a torn friendship. When Melanie, Alex’s best friend from high school and guest of honor for a vacation in Costa Rica, fails to meet her and two classmates at the airport in Costa Rica, they journey to Panama to find her, only to discover she’s fallen prey to kidnappers. Now, Alex must join forces with Jabir, who finds himself trapped in a web of lies as he struggles to carry out his mission for the CIA while regaining Alex’s trust. Their race against the clock to save Melanie before it’s too late leads them into danger that not only threatens to destroy their restored friendship but also Alex and the lives of her friends. Alex and Jabir must contend with many struggles: -Working a job that requires compromises in morals. -Redefining a life torn apart by doing the right thing. -Forgiving a betrayal. -Longing for the opportunity to right a wrong. They face a choice. Do they turn to God? Or do they continue to run under their own strength?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bottled Lightning *




  







An intriguing client. A passionate attorney. A deadly game.

Top global technology lawyer Tornait “Torn” Sagara knows he shouldn’t get involved with his beautiful client, Saya Brooks, whose revolutionary lightning-on-demand invention will solve climate change and render all other energy sources obsolete. But their shared connection as hafu (half Japanese, half American) draws them irresistibly together.

Saya’s technology could save the world, but what’s good for the planet is bad news for those who profit from the status quo. Now, someone wants to stop Saya from commercializing her invention and will go to any lengths—even murder—to do so. When Torn takes Saya for a spin on his motorcycle, they are viciously attacked. That death-defying battle on a crowded Tokyo expressway is only the start of Torn’s wild ride.

As the violence escalates, Torn discovers that everything he values—his reputation, his family, and even his life—is on the line. Racing from the boardrooms of Tokyo to the wilds of Russia in a desperate search for the truth, Torn is forced to face his own flaws and discover what really matters most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Billy Mitchell (Annotated): Founder of Our Air Force and Prophet Without Honor *




  







As early as 1920, US Army General Billy Mitchell began sounding alarm bells about an inevitable Japanese invasion from sea-based aircraft. Through the press and in person he lobbied naval brass about America's woefully unprepared defensive air power but his talk of dogfights over the Pacific with superior planes was laughed at and dismissed by all. Mitchell's vision of a US Air Arm would have meant massive, costly upgrades to the nation's dated flying machines owned by private firms holding patents on aircraft machinery. Old guard soldiers, like John J. Pershing, dismissed as delusional ravings Mitchell's belief that a battleship could be destroyed by a bomber. Mitchell's outspoken press conferences about an airplane trust supported by corrupt government officials led to his court-martial for insubordination in 1925. He died in 1936, a man ahead of his times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Breach of Peace (Breach of Faith Book 1) *




  








Everything is on the table when survival's at stake.

Captain James Henry is caught between a rock and a hard place – again. Merchant ships operating in neutral space near the Terran Coalition and the League of Sol are disappearing without a trace. The latest report has something the others didn’t.

A survivor.

When news reaches the planet Lusitania during a cargo offload, Captain Henry and the Shadow Wolf’s crew are hired to extract the surviving operative before she’s silenced and the information she has is lost.

But too many opposing forces are at work within the faction-torn republic – and they all want a piece of the prize.

With directives from multiple government contacts, Captain Henry concedes to protect his ragtag crew. Years ago, he surrendered to dishonor and dismissal from the Coalition Defense Force in order to protect his fellow officers. This time he knows how to play the game.

To save his band of brothers and sisters, Jim must walk a fine line between the operative’s survival and the threats against his crew from the League of Sol.

Before the time to negotiate runs out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crisis At Worlds End (Cyber Teen Project Book 4) *




  








One enemy pitted him against another. Can a brilliant mind save the globe before it's blown to bytes?

Cybersecurity expert Nigel Watson is consumed with guilt. The top-tier hacker is obsessed with atoning for the infrastructure-crippling online attack he executed under duress. But when the young man gladly accepts a dangerous mission to drain the coffers of the callous cabal who forced his hand, he’s shocked to be beaten to the punch by a second cunning coder…

After Nigel horrifyingly discovers that his new benefactors are no better than his previous puppet master, he resolves to never again become a pawn. But with the sinister syndicate closing in on his location, an unlikely alliance might be his only hope of saving those he loves.

Can this keystroke genius undo his cyber-mayhem before everyone’s fatally decoded?

Crisis At Worlds End is the fascinating fourth book in the exhilarating Cyber Teen Project technothriller series. If you like wily characters, extreme action, and existence on the brink, then you’ll adore D. B. Goodin’s intense exploration of digital darkness.

Buy Crisis At Worlds End to cleanse the chaos today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Warrior Elite: Tor Benet - Sci Fi Military Space Opera & Alien Conquest (Trigellian Universe - Warrior Series Book 4) *




  






He fought for more than a century to bring galactic peace. The arrogant elite had other ideas.

So, he is going back to war - will this one tear his galaxy apart?

He had given his all for the war... including his right eye and half of his body.

The most decorated Warrior hero of the Slave War was not one to sit idly by while the arrogant Houses conspired... secretly meeting to steal the Ancient relics, build the dimensional door and enslave the spirituality of billions of beings. All to unleash the Dark One and gain his unlimited power.

But they underestimated Tor Benet’s passion for honor, dignity and resolute tenacity.

His rag-tag team of Warriors from across the galaxy with salvaged ships, painfully upgraded to make them battle worthy, will take on the corrupt and incompetent Admiralty.

In battle after battle, they use their hard learned skill, courage and strategy to survive against superior ships with larger weapons, until the final conflagration - facing a space fleet desperate to kill them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Warrior Series Omnibus: Books 4 - 6 - Alien Invasion, Military Sci Fi and Space Opera Conquest (Trigellian Universe - Warrior Series Book 8 )*




  








Omnibus Books 4 - 6 continue the Sci Fi Romance, adventure and epic combat space battles set against the backdrop of Earth being involuntarily drawn into an alien war.

A cataclysmic war began a thousand years ago - the Brinlo to defend their slave trade at all costs and the fearsome Hogantha to end it – forever.

Earth needs a desperate miracle and human champion to end the alien occupation and the mass transport of human slaves to other planets.

Constantly on the run from killers, Derek and Peebo must use every ounce of skill and cunning to survive and complete their quest to find out when the Brinlo Armada will return 'en mass' to Earth.

Time is running out for Earth as they bribe, infiltrate and fight to acquire the one piece of data they frantically need. Then and only then can the mighty Hogantha Space Fleet strike the loathsome Brinlo ending the thousand-year war.

The fate of Earth hangs in the delicate balance of that epic space battle, but ends with a terrible cost.

This exclusive Amazon Box Set continues with the journey of the characters from Warrior Dawn, introduces new champions and raises the desperate stakes for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Twinned Reality: A Parallel Universe Science Fiction Thriller *




  








*What would you do if you discovered an alternate reality in which you are a wanted criminal?*
Erica’s life takes a sudden and unexpected turn when a deja vu from a recurring dream saves her from a fatal accident.

She is whisked away by someone claiming to be from a parallel universe, sent to protect her from a fugitive who has escaped from their reality to hunt her down.

That fugitive is her.

Taking in the seemingly utopian alternate reality she finds herself thrown into, Erica asks herself why the other version of her would want to hurt her. Learning more about this parallel world, she begins to wonder if the world she knew, and her very existence, was nothing more than a mistake.

As the secrets of time travel and diverging time streams are revealed, Erica discovers that she may already know too much, and the people who kept these secrets hidden will stop at nothing to make sure she stays silent.

Join Erica as she is thrown into an alternate reality and sees how our world could have looked if society had taken action on climate change decades ago.

Twinned Reality is a novella-length twisting multiverse thriller for fans of time travel science fiction and stories exploring the concept of parallel worlds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lens Books 1-5, The Designate, The Volunteer, The Terrorist, The Champion, and The Guardian *




  








A complete dystopian book series!

A desperate young woman. A sadistic caste system. Escape will be her only salvation.

Brooklyn, 2095. Seventeen-year-old Riley Taylor longs to escape the crushing poverty of the slums. Stuck with her best friend, Alex, in a totalitarian police state, their only hope of survival is joining the United States Service.

But when Riley gets ripped away from him in their first brutal combat, she’s shocked to discover why so many recruits come home in coffins.

Stuck in a post apocalyptic world thrown into chaos by a dark government empire, it’s a race against time for Riley to survive the country’s plans and save what’s left of humanity.

Lens is a complete, 5-book series consisting of The Designate, The Volunteer, The Terrorist, The Champion, and The Guardian.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Girl Who Joined the Circus (The Dark Circus Trilogy Book 1) *




  








Cirque du Noir… the circus of the night, where the line between the real and the imagined is a thin one.

It’s 1930, I’m nineteen years old, and I have high hopes of joining the circus with my best friend, Amelia.

But when I find myself alone at the train station with no sign of Amelia, I have no choice but to find my own way to the Cirque du Noir, all the while figuring Amelia must have already arrived.

As I reach the circus grounds, I’m summarily greeted by the alluring owner of the circus and ringmaster, Laurent, who tells me he’s been awaiting my arrival.

And yet there’s still no sign of Amelia…

I soon learn she’s had to rush back home to tend to a family emergency, which means I’m now all alone as I embark on the next chapter of my life.

While Laurent welcomes me to his circus wholeheartedly, something about him feels off—though I can’t put my finger on just what. Perhaps the strange feeling is owing to the fact that I feel like I know him—that I’ve known him my whole life, and yet, I’ve never laid eyes on him before.

Or maybe it’s the circus itself—the more time I spend here, the stranger things get—like seeing people whose faces I can’t make out, or an old gypsy woman I’m reasonably convinced is a ghost, or the caravan parked on the far side of the circus which is off-limits. Yet, I can’t help but feel an unearthly call to the place.

Or maybe all the angst I’m feeling is owing to one man: Rex, the caretaker, and manager of Cirque du Noir.

For as charismatic and charming as Laurent is, Rex is the opposite. Dour, rude, and quick to anger, it’s clear Rex not only doesn’t want me here but also harbors a grudge against me though I don’t know why.

Even though I have the same sense of familiarity with Rex that I do with Laurent, with his surly attitude, Rex makes me nothing but nervous.

And yet I can’t deny that I’m drawn to him—that he makes me feel a passion the likes of which I’ve never experienced before. Strangely, I feel a similar draw to Laurent, and I’m convinced they feel it too.

Between searching for answers to the myriad of questions regarding the Cirque du Noir, Laurent, and Rex, I wonder if perhaps I’ve made a colossal mistake in joining the circus…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Keepers *




  








There is evil in the swamp–the place where spirits dwell.

Everyone in Titicut Township knew Carl Jenkins suffered from paranoid delusions, but what truly haunted him was far darker in nature. Whatever the small-town talk, only Carl and the shadow force of keepers (headed by Chief of Police, Elias Hicks) knew the truth.

When outsider and city reporter, Don Williams, arrives to investigate a 1973 cold case involving Carl Jenkins and the disappearance of three men, Hicks knew time was running out. The secret order he swore to protect was under threat of exposure. As chief of police and head of The Keepers, his charge was two-fold: appease the warring spirits in the realm of the dead and protect the faithful against God's adversary.

Hicks ordered Titicut locked down and called a meeting beneath the old meeting house, but something went wrong. It was the first time in the order's dark history a member would violate their oath of secrecy placing all within the township at risk. What only Hicks and the order knew is there were some secrets so grave, that if ever unearthed, not even God himself could save them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Lonely Heart Attack Club - One of the funniest, feel-good books you'll read this year! You'll laugh, you'll cry, you'll love it! *




  








Welcome to the Isle of Man's first dating and social club for the elderly!

'A laugh-out-loud comedy, that's poignant, uplifting and ridiculously funny'
'If you take life too seriously, this one's not for you. If you don't, strap yourself in for the funniest book you'll read this year'
'This perfect holiday read will leave you with tears of laughter and sorrow'
Please also look out for the next two books in the series - The Lonely Heart Attack Club - 'Wrinkly Olympics' & also "Project VIP" available now!

Jack Tate is hopeless…

Everything he touches turns into a disaster, though he does mean well.His business is even less successful than his love life.

Most of the customers in his coffee shop have deserted him for the major chains, leaving him only with the old folk, for the most part, who unfortunately don’t have or spend all that much dosh.

Bracing herself for a trip to the job centre, his underappreciated assistant, Emma, helps Jack realise that the solution could actually be right under his very nose. The last chance to save his failing business could well be the formation of the Isle of Man’s first and only dating club for the elderly: The Lonely Heart Attack Club!

While the majority of his wrinkly client base may be in their twilight years, Jack will soon come to realise that there are still a fair number of tunes left to play on an old fiddle, so to speak.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Decluttered and Dead: A LIly Sprayberry Cozy Mystery (The Lily Sprayberry Cozy Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








"Think Golden Girls meets Steel Magnolias!"

LILY SPRAYBERRY SELLS HOMES AND SOLVES CRIMES

Contrary to what some in Bramblett County, Georgia might say, I don’t like sticking my nose in other people’s business. Trust me, after finding my client dead by cast iron skillet, and the drama her murder uncovered a few months back, I promised myself my nose would keep to itself.

And I thought I could keep that promise.

But nope.

Finding my friend stuffed into a trunk as a room full of people watched, blew that promise right out the window.
I mean, seriously. I couldn’t not get justice for my friend’s murder, right?

If you love Southern cozy mysteries, you'll love Decluttered and Dead!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dev Haskell Box Set Vol 1-3 (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator) *




  








Get ready to be entertained!

The first three books in the best selling Dev Haskell series: Russian Roulette, Mr. Swirlee, and Bite Me.

Who’s Dev Haskell?

He’s part Alex Cross, and part Virgil Flowers, with a lot of laughs thrown in.

A Private Investigator with a foot on both sides of the law. A back slapping, fun loving, ladies man. He deals with people who've made bad decisions. But then, bad decisions make for interesting tales . . .

At the end of the day he get's the job done and there's usually a gorgeous woman who says; "Please, don't ever call me again. Ever!"

Get your box set NOW with just one click!

You're about to be throughly entertained.

"Faricy is America's hottest new mystery writer." - The Dirty Lowdown


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*SAS Covert Missions: Operation Babylon, Iraq *




  








In the prelude to the first Gulf war, a two-man SAS team were sent into Iraq to obtain vital intelligence on the building of Saddam Hussain’s supergun.

The two-man team of Sergeant “Mitch” Mitchell along with a new recruit to the Regiment, Trooper “Bozzy” Bosworth were tasked to locate and report on the building of a supergun barrel that was being assembled on the side of a mountain in the Hamrin mountains just north of Tikrit.

The mission was a simple mission to report on the progress of the build then move on to other sites of interest where intelligence suggested parts were being built and transported by rail.

Unknown to the two men was that Saddam Hussain was about to invade Kuwait, but during their mission they stumbled on the secret movement of Saddam’s troops one night when they were investigating some railway sheds in Baghdad.

Now their mission was ever changing they were asked to provide intelligence of Iraqi troops near the border with Kuwait and were asked to carry out small hit and run raids on the Iraqi supplies.

When Iraq invaded Kuwait the two men were asked to rescue some people from Kuwait City and take them to an Area in the desert for extraction, there mission had got even more complicated when they had to extract a Iraqi couple who had been working on Saddam’s WMD only for the couple to disappear on the day of their extraction.

The two men were then asked to provide intelligence on some more sites that could be being used for WMD’s.

There short mission in Iraq turned into a longer mission before they made there way out of the desert along with another SAS team back to Saudi Arabia at the end of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Don’t Look (A Taylor Sage FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








Bodies of young men are turning up, dressed unusually in gowns and posed like dolls. When a tarot reader offers FBI Special Agent Taylor Sage a clue to finding the diabolical serial killer, Taylor has no choice but to open her mind and follow the trail. What she encounters, though, is far more harrowing than anything she expected—and may just change everything she thought she knew.

“Molly Black has written a taut thriller that will keep you on the edge of your seat… I absolutely loved this book and can’t wait to read the next book in the series!”
—Reader review for Girl One: Murder
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DON’T LOOK is the debut novel in a new series by critically acclaimed and #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Molly Black.

FBI Special AgentTaylor Sage has crossed the country and transferred to her dream job with the BAU at Quantico. With a new job, a new house, and her husband by her side, Taylor is ready to put the darkness of her past behind her: a sister who vanished when she was a teenager.

Taylor is ready for a fresh start. But when a tarot reader on the boardwalk offers an uncannily specific prediction about her next case, Taylor, ready to brush it off, is haunted by it—and can’t help noticing that it was accurate.

The BAU is stumped by this new serial killer, by the posed bodies, and it seems only Taylor can decode the riddle. But time is running out, and Taylor will have to use every tool at her disposal to save the next victim, whether she believes in it or not.

Might the tarot reader hold the key?

Or is she leading Taylor down a fatal dead end?

A complex psychological crime thriller full of twists and turns and packed with heart-pounding suspense, the TAYLOR SAGE mystery series will make you fall in love with a brilliant new female protagonist and keep you turning pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/20/22. This will be my last post because I am burned out.

Currently Free.

*EXPENDABLE GRUNTS IN THE VIETNAM WAR: A time travel journey*





  








A captivating, creative and detailed look-back at the Vietnam War. It chronicles the failure of 5-succesive presidents, captures what when wrong and follows a young man's journey in the Marine Corps.

It follows an an unusual but compelling path, sharing experiences and includes Army cohorts in the insane and destructive all- for-nothing war. Amazing and startling information is discovered and shared.

Sadly, 58,221 terminal casualties were lost to us and so far, over 400,000 more have passed from exposure to Agent Orange - approved for used by President Kennedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Animals v. Samuel Willis *




  








A new day has dawned in Plum Grove — the animals have been liberated.

But, there’s still some unfinished business. 

When a downtrodden dairy cow meets a mysterious end behind the walls of Farmer Willis’ old red barn, the animals demand justice. In a rustic courtroom brimming with humans and barnyard creatures, the maverick rooster, Millard P. Tibbitts, brings a charge of murder against Farmer Willis that could send him to the gallows.

Somewhere in the tales of a peculiar collection of witnesses — including a senile farm dog, a steadfast donkey, and the beleaguered farmer himself — hides the truth. But in order to find it, Tibbitts will need to outwit his opponent, the wily feline, Cyrus Sutton.

When the jury warbles its final verdict, will justice be served or will the shadows of the old ways haunt Plum Grove forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Space Academy Dropouts *




  








FROM THE BESTSELLING AUTHOR OF THE SUPERVILLAINY SAGA:

"Boldly going because they're completely lost."

The newly renamed Vance Turbo has sabotaged his own career at Space Fleet Academy due to a desire to atone for training accident. Unfortunately, his actions result in him getting press-ganged into an expendable crew of misfits recruited by a legendary starship captain. Their mission? To recover a collection of lost sun-destroying missiles that could restart a galactic war. Unfortunately, Vance is smart enough to know something is wrong with this picture. After all, no sane person would recruit this crew to save the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Five Days in Hell *




  








The story of the Battle of Arnhem and the unshakeable courage of the First Airborne Division engaged in the fighting have earned a secure place in history.

A battle of bloody desperation, it must rank as one of the most heroic epics of the Second World War. Jack Smyth, a war correspondent from Reuters, thinks he is headed to the Parachute Training School at Ringway to learn how to successfully jump out of a plane and parachute to the ground. Instead, he finds himself dropping with the Airborne Division outside Arnhem, the operation moving so quickly that he is on his way to Holland before he even has time to practise a parachute jump.

Once in Holland, Smyth finds himself part of fast-moving events, following the movements of the paratroopers with whom he dropped as they strive to take and hold the northern end of the bridge of Arnhem itself. A journalist, there is little he can do other than watch the numbers of the “Red Devils” steadily dwindle as they fight off the determined assaults of two Panzer Divisions, and do his best to write about the horrors of war as he experiences them. After a last attempt to break the German lines between them and the advancing Allied Army, Smyth is wounded and captured along with several other injured paratroopers.

Moved from one location to the next, strafed by the Allies’ planes, fighting hunger, thirst, exhaustion, and pain, he finally finds himself thrust into a cell in a German compound somewhere near Berlin. The Germans, desperate to extract information regarding any possible future airborne operations, see Smyth as a likely source — as a war correspondent, he surely knows more than the average man on the ground. Although Smyth knows nothing, the Germans refuse to accept this and repeatedly subject him to severe beatings.

Eventually, as it becomes clear that he will not reveal any information, he is transferred to a prison camp, where life is tolerable, if tedious, and is finally released by the advancing Allies in April 1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/23/22.

Currently Free.

*The Aberration: Special Edition with Bonus Stories (Aberrant Nightmares Book 1) *




  








One massive storm. Hordes of shapeshifting monsters. Five trapped mill workers fighting for their lives.

When a coworker inexplicably commits suicide on the job, only Guy knows that the incident is a harbinger of horrors to come. A freak storm quickly follows, engulfing the milling facility and trapping the workers, who quickly learn there is much more to fear than just heavy rain.

Something else arrives with the storm—monstrosities that alter their shapes and features to match their fears. Guy’s coworkers will have to rely on his uncanny knowledge to survive the grisly attacks on both body and mind. Lewis Knight takes readers on an unnerving ride, combining physical and psychological terror in the vein of Stephen King and Dean Koontz.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Castle of Shadow: A Gothic Horror Novella (The Dark Castellan Book 1)*




  








Don’t look in the mirror, Emilia.

Emilia Waterson is the happiest she has ever been. Having been born into poverty, she now lives her dream after a wealthy purveyor of fine jewelry, Robert Littelfield, has asked her to marry him. The couple is on top of the world when their attendance is requested at the manor of Duke Zenborough. Their weekend takes a tragic turn when Robert becomes deathly ill and Emilia and her newfound friends from the party have no choice but to find refuge in a mysterious castle amidst the woods. There, they will be subjected to horrors unfathomable, as the gravely ill Robert Littelfield has been hiding a dark family secret. Emilia has a secret of her own and if there’s any chance of escaping this nightmarish prison, she’ll have to confront the darkness within her. 

This is a classical piece of horror with elements of dark fantasy for fans of Bram Stoker's Dracula and the works of HP Lovecraft that draws you in slowly before careening into a blood-curdling marathon through hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death on the Boardwalk (Myrtle Beach Mysteries Book 1) *




  







The Myrtle Beach Boardwalk is normally an idyllic place. Until death arrives on recently widowed bookstore owner Clark Thomas' doorstep. When the body of a local businesswoman and environmentalist gets dumped by the back door of his shop, Clark finds himself in a unique position to investigate the crime. But should he? When it comes to murder, something else drives him he doesn't want to admit. As he launches his own search for the killer, Clark comes across a variety of colorful Boardwalk inhabitants who might have had reason to kill an otherwise beloved person. Can he do it and start putting his wife's death behind him in the process, or will it open up a fresh wound?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cold Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 4) *




  








*Rescuing A Kidnapped College Student Revives An Old Case*
With the help of his friend, JR Diminski, retired FBI profiler Sean Kruger rescues a female graduate student after she is kidnapped from the university campus where he teaches. He finds the abduction too familiar. From 1999 through 2002 six female college students vanished, without a trace, from four different college campuses across the country. As the lead FBI investigator on those now cold cases, his failure to find the women and the person responsible still haunts him.

*˃˃˃ Is The Kidnapper Finally Within His Grasp?*
When JR discovers a clue to the identity of the kidnapper, Kruger comes out of retirement to re-examine the abductions. His ensuing investigation will lead him down a dark trail: one of dark money and even darker passions.

Will Sean succeed or will the past repeat itself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Starfighter Down (Relics of the Ancients Book 1) *




  








A rogue Overmind is on the loose.

A million souls hang in the balance.

The Solaran Defense Forces make the difficult decision to evacuate the colony of Robichar in order to avoid a direct confrontation. But when Captain Elya Nevers gets shot down during the evacuation, his squadron and the admiral in charge have to think fast to rescue their pilot before the Kryl overrun the system.

Fighting to survive in hostile territory, Captain Nevers discovers what the rampaging Overmind is really after—and it changes everything.

An extinct species known as the Telos fled the galaxy eons ago. What caused them to vanish in such a hurry? And more importantly, what ancient relics of alien power did they leave behind?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Twits in Peril: A Steampunk Distraction (The Twits Chronicles Book 2) *




  






Those who know me will tell you I have a weakness for gambling. My valet, Bentley, has often had to speak to me about it. Bentley, however was at home.

Cyril's old friends Ford and Lincoln wager that he can't survive living like an average citizen for a week. Cyril attempts to blend in with the crush of humanity but without Bentley's help he soon finds himself embroiled in one misunderstanding after another.

“Tom Robbins’ Twits stories are hilarious, thought provoking and mind bending. He takes his lovable boobs on adventures that teach them truth and honor while giving us giggles, romance and even social justice. His juicy turns of phrase will stick in your ear like a catchy song."- Michael Urie, Actor, Director and Producer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gored of the Rings (Matchmaker Marriage Mysteries Book 1)*




  






It’s been three years since Gladie married Spencer and settled down as a full-time matchmaker. The three years have been quiet, filled with marital bliss and absolutely no murder. Without a mystery to solve, Gladie has grown bored, even as she has exceled as a matchmaker with more than a little psychic ability. Now, her Grandma Zelda has decided to expand the family business to wedding planning, and Gladie is going to be in charge of it.

Her first customer wants a wedding with all the trimmings, including an axe-throwing room, a tractor parade, and a longhorn bull instead of a limo to the ceremony. When one of the wedding party winds up dead, a freak accident is blamed. But Gladie’s murder antennae are up, and she’s determined to prove that it’s murder and bring the killer to justice.

Gored of the Rings is the first book in the Matchmaker Marriage Mysteries, the continuing adventures of Gladie Burger with all of the regular characters from the Matchmaker Mysteries. It’s perfect for fans of Miss Fortune, Stephanie Plum, and small-town, funny mysteries.

Matchmaker Marriage Mysteries…sometimes love comes with a few dead ends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Trophy Wife Exchange: Heist Ladies, Book 2 (Heist Ladies Caper Mysteries) *




  








Praise for USA Today bestseller Connie Shelton’s Heist Ladies series:
“The Heist Ladies series is going to be off the charts! Thank you Connie Shelton for such an awesome book.” – 5 stars, Goodreads reviewer

Sandy Werner’s longtime client walks into Desert Trust Bank, clearly down on her luck. Sandy is shocked to find Mary Holbrook’s once-hefty account is down to less than $200. Mary worked alongside her husband for years to build a successful business, but when she wasn’t looking, all their money vanished and Clint found himself a cute new wife. Abandoned, Mary might be homeless but she certainly isn’t helpless. She teams up with Sandy and her friends who call themselves the Heist Ladies. It’s their mission to see justice done, and Clint Holbrook is the perfect guy to do it to.

The ladies discover a huge shell game and track the deceitful ex to the other side of the world, determined to win back Mary’s financial security as well as her self-esteem. But Clint Holbrook has even more ominous problems involving Chinese mobsters, and he’s willing to take drastic measures to avoid being caught. Will the women catch up with him, or will his deadlier foes get him first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Genesis (Harry Starke Genesis Book 1) *




  








*She was the one that got away.*

It was a dark and stormy night… No kidding, it really was.

I'd quit the police force only a couple of days earlier - that was back in 2008 - and I was on my way to a poker game at the Sorbonne when a shadow crossed in front of my car. It went by so fast I didn’t have time to stop. I hit the brakes hard and swerved into the mud at the side of the road.

I looked out through the deluge, but it was difficult to make out the figure coming towards the driver’s side window. Instinctively, my hand went for my gun and rested on the grip, but as the figure came closer I could see it was a girl. Her hair, dark, bobbed, was plastered to her head and face. The raccoon eye shadow smeared above her eyes had run in rivulets down her cheeks. She looked like one of the walking dead, but more than that she looked scared, really scared.

What the hell is she doing out here alone in this kind of weather? I wondered as I let go of my gun and rolled the window down a half-inch.

“Get in the back,” I yelled at her, and flipped the lock so she could open the door. And that's how it all began. Had I known what I was getting myself into I might have done differently… No, I wouldn’t. Anyway, that's how I became a private detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Money Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 5) *




  








*FBI Profiler Sean Kruger must follow a trail of deceit and murder to protect his family, friends, and the country from a Russian oligarch!*

After the horrific murder of an attorney and a Washington Post reporter on a park bench in Washington, DC., Kruger and company must determine the reason for the murders and who committed the crime. When it is discovered the reporter and attorney were trying to uncover a dark secret hidden within the highest ranks of the United States government, Kruger enlists the help of his trusted friend JR Diminski.

*>>>A Ruthless Foreign Plot Threatens American Democracy*
As Kruger and JR strip away the lies and treachery, they discover a plot by a ruthless foreign adversary to undermine the confidence of the American electorate in their chosen officials. With JR following the money trail, it will be up to Kruger to protect the ones he loves from a deadly assassin who is determined to keep him from learning the truth.Will they stop the threat in time or will dark money destroy the American way of life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/24/22.

Currently Free.

*The Bermuda Connection: An Archaeological Thriller (Nick Randall Series Book 2) *




  







NICK RANDALL is an Archeologist haunted by a recurring nightmare. Having just returned from an expedition in the jungles of Peru, he believes the dream may be tied to his discovery of a previously unknown native tribe, unlike any known to man. When he is nearly killed by assassins, Nick is forced into hiding.

JOHN RANDALL, Nick’s son, is a talented Bioengineer who has developed a drug that erases past traumatic experiences, but has an unintended side effect as well. It allows . When his research partner mysteriously disappears, John searches for answers and soon finds himself pursued by a rogue band of military henchmen. Their paths cross when they are both drawn to a mysterious woman on the Island of Bermuda. But they must find her and solve the riddle before a crazed industrialist, and the Chinese military unleash a horrific weapon on humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/25/22.

Currently Free.

*Defiant: A Science Fantasy Adventure (The Alfurian Chronicles Book 1)*




  








On the wild planet of Talamh, humanity thrived...
...until the alien Alfur conquered their world.
Now, defeated and broken, humanity serves their immortal overlords.
And pleads to the stars for a hero.

Rydian Holt is nothing, nobody. Just another human from the streets of Talamh. Or at least, that’s what he thinks—until his mother is caught up in a fledgling resistance group. Branded a traitor and sentenced to fight in the arena, now Rydian must face hardened gladiators in single combat. To survive and advance through the ranks, he’ll need the help of an enigmatic weapons master—and more than a little luck.

But after a lifetime of servitude, survival is no longer enough for Rydian. He seeks a way to fight back— not just against his fellow gladiators, but against the Alfur themselves. If Rydian can uncover their greatest secret—the truth about the mysterious Light that powers their world—he might just win his freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Purrfectly Dead (The Mysteries of Max Book 20) *




  






Paws of the Dead

I was suffering from a slight case of ennui when I came upon the perfect solution: a new type of cat kibble that promised to fix my every problem. I probably should have known it was too good to be true, which just goes to show that even a feline who’s been around the block a few times can still be caught by surprise.

What definitely caught me by surprise was Gran’s announcement that she wanted to have another baby—a little brother or sister for Marge and Alec. No, they weren’t too excited about the prospect either. And then of course when that first zombie showed up one night, that’s when the trouble really started.

Am I going too fast? You’re saying I should back up a little? Well, all right, fine. But don’t say I didn’t warn you: this story turned out to be a real rollercoaster ride, and put both cats and humans through the ringer. Then again, isn’t that par for the course in Hampton Cove, that lovely small town where danger seems to lurk around every corner?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*See Her Run (A Mia North FBI Suspense Thriller—Book One) *




  








In SEE HER RUN (A Mia North FBI Suspense Thriller—Book One), Special Agent Mia North is a rising star in the FBI—until, in an elaborate setup, she’s framed for murder and sentenced to prison. When a lucky break allows her to escape, Mia finds herself a fugitive, on the run and on the wrong side of the law for the first time in her life. She can’t see her young daughter—and she has no hope of returning to her former life.

The only way to get her life back, she realizes, is to hunt down whoever framed her.

A diabolical killer that Mia once put behind bars is freed on parole. He taunts her while she’s in prison, now on the other side of the Visitor glass, and boasts of a murder he is about to commit. Mia, locked in jail, will be helpless to stop it.

With time running out, Mia must use her sharpest instincts to escape, evade the law, and stop him before he claims his next victim. Can she hunt down the killer and save the victim—and herself?

Will she find herself back in jail?

Or worse—at the mercy of a killer, without any backup?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Confessions of the First War (MissionSRX Book 1) *




  








Fully re-armed and re-edited for 2018!
For the first time, humanity is united in the exploration of the galaxy.

For the first time, humanity is fighting for its very survival.

In the near future, humanity has overcome the bonds of earth and begun to explore the galaxy. The alien first contact was everything the world’s greatest scholars could have hoped for; the Aquillians were advanced, intelligent and peaceful until ships and colonies turned up missing. Having previously no military capacity, the alien’s ability to reverse engineer humankind’s technologies of war proved to be a great equalizer.

The aliens grew increasingly brazen, culminating in a series of devastating attacks on the populations of earth. It quickly became clear that the military leaders had greatly underestimated their numbers, proficiency, and reach throughout the galaxy.

Commander Prime Jefferson Grant has nothing left to lose. Left alone without a home or family, he enlists in the United Space Corps to give the only thing he has left: His life.

To avenge the lost he must carve a path of destruction beyond compare to secure humanity's future. From the Earth to the stars, across countless alien battlefields, the war must be fought. To succeed, Grant must take a descent into madness, give up all that he knew, and realize his destiny as a hero or a monster.
The enemy is coming. Is the will of one soldier enough to save it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Violent Wonder (Universal Wilderness Book 1) *




  








300 years ago, a bolt of cosmic lightning struck Earth, scattering humanity across the stars. Since then, most habitable planets have come under the rule of an authoritarian regime known as the People's Union Coalition.

Seeking to escape the PUC's stranglehold, the crew of the Leopold endeavors to steal a Light Core, one of the only means of transportation from star system to star system. But when they come across an old derelict vessel drifting through the outer boundaries of known space, their escape quickly turns into a blood-soaked nightmare.

For fans of Aliens, Doom, and Dead Space


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Displaced (Alternate Reality Book 1)*




  






The year is 2040 and Eric Ryan hates technology. In an era where automated systems and A.I. robots perform most work obligations, scores of humans have lost their societal value. As these displaced people struggle with their new reality, Eric sympathizes with their hardship. Once a neuropsychologist, his career ended when medical tech pushed him into obsolescence. Now a community therapist, he spends his days working with the displaced, helping them craft meaning in a world that no longer needs them. Then one day, a robot unexpectedly marches into the counseling center for mental health services. Eric is forced to work with the embodiment of what he loathes, and while doing so, he uncovers a damning secret. With his life at a low point, he shelves his professional obligations and investigates the revelation. However, he quickly learns that solving the mystery will only be possible with help from an unlikely source.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Witch's Revenge: The Return (Marjorie the Witch Book 1) *




  






“She’s free.” The witches gazed down at the hole in the ground as if some monster had been unleashed. Joan drew her knitted shawl closer to her frail shoulders. “Do you think she’ll come after us?”Jim Taylor looked out into the storm. A lightning bolt lit up the yard. There, just outside the window, stood a young woman. It was only the start of the nightmare his life would become. Murder, witchcraft, spells, and the fight against evil, would an integral part of the young architect’s life. The spell, cast in Salem before the witch trials, had finally been broken.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Never Run (A May Moore Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








From #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Blake Pierce comes a gripping new series: May Moore, 29, an average Midwestern woman and deputy sheriff, has always lived in the shadow of her older, brilliant FBI agent sister. Yet the sisters are united by the cold case of their missing younger sister—and when an eerily similar serial killer strikes in May’s quiet, Minnesota lakeside town, it is May’s turn to prove herself, to try to outshine her sister and the FBI, and, in this action-packed thriller, to outwit and hunt down a diabolical killer before he strikes again.

“A masterpiece of thriller and mystery.”
—Books and Movie Reviews, Roberto Mattos (re Once Gone)
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

May Moore wastes no time investigating, but things quickly go south when her older sister, an accomplished FBI BAU agent who constantly outshines her, is called in by local authorities to help. Making matters worse, the case brings up dark memories and buried secrets from her family’s history—and neither May nor her sister are ready to confront the past.

But with a ticking clock, May and her sister will have to put aside old grievances to find this killer and save the next victim, and they will have to be careful not to assume this is the same killer from their past.

But is he?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/26/22.

Currently Free.

*The Backlist (Bricks & Cam Jobs Book 1) *




  








A Bricks & Cam Job #1

When the mob finds itself on hard times and has to lay people off, the boss decides to give two different hitters separate lists of “overdue accounts” — a backlist — to see who distinguishes themselves enough to remain on the payroll. The sharp-tongued Bricks and the hapless, eager to please Cam find themselves faced with challenges they never imagined when they got into the business.

But there’s no other choice than to settle out the names on… The Backlist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/27/22.

Currently Free.

*The Jurassic Resort Trilogy: We must live in the past to survive the future*




  








BOOK 1: An alien fleet will arrive in 50 years to exterminate humanity, but physicists have made a spacetime portal to dinosaur times. Only by putting people in the past can we survive the future. All we must do is create a self-sustaining population in a world dominated by history’s fiercest creatures. What could go wrong?

BOOK 2: A greedy man in Africa has a trillion dollar secret that will get him killed, sparking the biggest battle in 67 million years. After Raptor Ray’s daughter is murdered, her sisters use dinosaurs to stop 50,000 gunmen coming to kill them. The weirdest war in the 21st Century takes place in the past and history will never be the same.

BOOK 3: After the blockade of the portal is lifted, Ray’s oldest grandson goes missing when an army of gunmen hunt him down. But they don’t know dinos like he does, and uses them to even the odds. Raptor Ray finds himself fighting for his life again, against enemies new and old, across South America, among the biggest dinos Earth has ever seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Apocalypse Earth: After World - Epic Survival, Action Adventure Thriller (Apocalypse Earth Series Book 3)*




  








Alien war, apocalyptic romance and survival adventure at its best… The third and final story of the Apocalypse Earth Series brings full closure to this alien first contact Sci Fi thriller.

What would you do if an alien kidnapped your son? What would you do if an alien kidnapped your brother? You hunt him down…

And, you have to find him before he grabs one of the last star ships off of Earth, paying for passage with the human he stole.

Stunning, fast paced, high action sci fi sizzler you can’t put down.

The siege of Terra ends with the collapse of the alien armada… but that is just the beginning of the terror and the journey our human heroes face when one of their own is taken as a wild-caught slave to be bartered for passage off Terra.

And with the new aliens closing down orbital access, the evil alien is desperate to escape before he is caught and killed. That is especially true for the Brinlo Orbital Overlord, when his escape ship is holed by a particle beam cannon and crashes on Earth.

He is desperate to find another ship before his time runs out. He grabs a human to take as a slave for barter and the urgent journey begins. And, time is running out!

Bring your hunting bow and fastest travel pack to stay up with Bill, Maria, Ben and the others as they track down the alien and work to figure out how to get inside his impenetrable personal defense screen and survive the blasts from his Warrior Assault Rifle.

It is the ultimate battle of alien technology against the basic HUMAN will to succeed.

The alien has everything to lose and the humans will not be denied.

In this epic adventure, not all humans are good and not all aliens are bad. The difficult journey is to tell them apart.

Everything comes to an intense focal point at the end, just as the evil alien finds a ship to help him escape.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Z-Burbia: A Post Apocalyptic Zombie Adventure Novel *




  








When the zombie apocalypse hits the quiet Asheville, NC subdivision of Whispering Pines, the residents don't turn to the police or the military. Nope. They rely on their iron-fisted Home Owners Association! Which Jace Stanford and his family aren’t too keen on. Undead hordes are hard enough to deal with in a post-apocalyptic hellscape, who needs HOA fines too?

Filled with blood, gore, plenty of bad jokes, cannibals, dreaded HOA covenants, and a whole lot of snark, Z-Burbia is guaranteed to thrill and entertain!

Welcome to life in Z-Burbia!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Catfished: A Rylie Cooper Mystery (Rylie Cooper Mysteries Book 1) *




  








It wasn’t the life she pictured.

And the view from her parent’s basement…

…looked like failure.

Rylie hadn’t grown up wanting to be a park ranger (or move back home in disgrace) and she wasn’t sure what it involved, but she had to start somewhere. Rebuilding a life after being lied to, cheated on, and evicted, isn’t an exact science. She thought her first day on the job would be all fresh air and nature walks.

Then she found the body.

If it wasn’t for the appearance of Luke Hannah—the lead investigator on the case and her first love—she may have cut her losses and returned to the help wanted ads. But now Rylie is determined to prove herself . . . in more ways than one.

When the authorities pin the murder on the wrong man, Rylie casts out to catch the real killer and clear the innocent man’s name—at the risk of losing her job or even becoming catfish bait herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Red Telephone Box (Slater & Norman Mysteries Book 5) *




  








Doesn't everyone dread a bad news phone call in the early hours?

It’s the middle of the night, and DS Dave Slater’s phone is ringing. The bad news is his friend and colleague, DS Norman Norman’s home is on fire, and there’s a frightening possibility to consider. His friend may be trapped inside the burning building!

Rushing to the scene, Slater discovers his colleague isn’t inside, but relief quickly turns to alarm when he realises there’s no sign of Norman and he’s not answering his phone. Minutes quickly stretch into hours and still there’s no sign.

Then, finally, a breakthrough. A man, possibly a Russian, was seen in the vicinity. But is this good news, or have things just gone from bad to worse?

Slater feels it’s now even more of a race against time. But as is so often the way, the more he hurries, the more he seems to find obstacles in the way.

And still the clock is ticking…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Too Much Trouble: A Gritty Crime Thriller *




  








Everyone’s out to kill him. . . Easier said than done.

Some call him a loser on a motorcycle. Others call him a criminal. But when a robbery gone wrong lands him in the middle of a cartel war, Trouble finds that everyone agrees on what he is: wanted dead or alive.

Working an under-the-table job as a courier for a dispensary in Denver, Colorado, Trouble makes deliveries to strange locations. The banks won’t take the money, so an underground banking operation has sprung up to keep the booming marijuana business rolling in the dough. But this operation is easy pickings for the cartels warring for control of Denver’s underground drug market.

Trouble is unknowingly thrust into the middle of it all. After a freak occurrence when defending himself from a robbery, he finds that everyone is after him. And they’ll go through anyone to get to him.

So when these cartel operatives cross the line and go after Trouble’s friends, only death will stop him from righting the wrongs and making the cartels pay for what they’ve done. The odds are stacked against him, but he just may have friends in unlikely places . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/27/22.

Currently Free.

*From Kursk to the Oder: 561 Days on the Eastern Front *




  







Operation Barbarossa was intended to totally defeat to the Soviets in only a couple of months, maybe half a year, but in the early days of the invasion, many thought the fall might come even sooner. As German panzers and troops swarmed through Soviet territory in a three-pronged attack, most outside analysts began predicting that a Soviet defeat was only weeks or even days away. Despite these early setbacks, the Soviets’ seemingly inexhaustible supply of troops ultimately proved too much for the Germans to overcome. While the Germans succeeded in knocking several million Soviet soldiers out of the war by November 1941, they had also suffered more than 700,000 casualties of their own. Following a series of ferocious counterattacks by the Soviets, the Germans were forced to abandon all hope of a swift victory. The war would drag on for another three and a half years in the east.

This book is the result of a tremendous amount of research and passion for this topic. Because of the times we live in, I have to reiterate that this book is written to educate the public on this topic, the retreat of the German Army on the eastern front from the Battle of Kursk in July 1943 to the battles at the Oderbruch in April 1945, covering a total of 561 days until the beginning of Battle of the Seelow Heights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Division Zero *




  








Most cops get to deal with living criminals, but Agent Kirsten Wren isn’t most cops.

A gifted psionic with a troubled past, she possesses a rare combination of abilities that makes her a powerful weapon against paranormal threats. Adrift in a society that fears people like her, she feels alone in a city of millions.

In 2418, rampant violence and corporate warfare have left no shortage of angry wraiths. Most are little more than fleeting shadows or eerie whispers in the darkness, but every so often, one gathers enough strength to threaten the living.

A series of attacks by androids known as dolls leave the normal police baffled. Unable to explain what made the machines malfunction, they punt the case to Division 0. Kirsten’s investigation into who – or what – is behind the random murders soon makes her a target for corporate assassins.

Despite her past, and the cynical city around her, she clings to the belief that no one is beyond redemption. Alas, the killer is desperate to claim as many innocent souls as possible, and one might just be hers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Nexus *




  








Special FBI Agent Candace Caine is attacked by her own agents while attempting to pick up a lady for questioning. A firefight ensues. She is wounded but manages to escape. She takes with her a young man who was in the suspect’s car. The man seems to be suffering from amnesia. Once she reaches a safe spot, she calls her boyfriend, who is a local detective, to pick them up.

Detective Walter Jackson takes Agent Caine and the amnesiac Stone Wilson to a hotel. Agent Caine is wanting to hide out until she can figure out what happened and who she can trust.

Detective Jackson reveals that he has a psychic power. In his mind, he has seen a mysterious tree located in a local park. He knows that this tree is very important but doesn't know why. The three of them go to this park to see how this tree ties
into their present dilemma.

The tree is on a high ledge in an area that is off-limits to visitors. The tree points to an underground and to deadly secrets hidden from long time residents of Nexus. The three must fight against those trying to stop them and to disarm something that threatens to destroy the entire town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tubby Dubonnet Mysteries Vol 5-6*




  








The FIFTH and SIXTH funny, offbeat, and surprising legal thrillers in the Tubby Dubonnet series.
CORRUPTION, MURDER, AND A REALLY GREAT PO’BOY…
“Take one cup of Raymond Chandler, one cup of Tennessee Williams, add a quart of salty humor, and you will get... Dunbar’s crazy mixture of crime and offbeat comedy.” -The Baltimore Sun


A New Orleans lawyer who'd rather eat, drink, and swap stories than get caught in court, Tubby Dubonnet, cleaving faithfully to his guiding principles “Never screw a client and never lie to the judge,” manages, in his own laconic fashion, to right many of the wrongs that beset his clients. In these late-series books, he’s experiencing the pride and satisfaction of new grandparenthood. And he’s taken on some additional civic duties, agreeing to co-chair the reelection campaign of his good friend, Judge Hughes.

But in Tony Dunbar’s books, New Orleans is The Big Sleazy squared. No one is safe, especially from their elected officials. Even if they are an elected official.

Half the fun of a Tubby Dubonnet book is watching his sly creator fit together a plethora of fascinating yet seemingly unrelated jigsaw pieces to form a picture you never saw coming. And the other half is hanging out with Tubby and his crew of eccentrics, sleazeballs, goofballs, and enticing, confusing babes in the Big Easy-to-Love. The food descriptions are no slouch either.

Vol. 5: CRIME CZAR

It's a city of sin. And murder is only one of them.

Tubby Dubonnet can't forget the last words that escaped an old friend's lips, and he can't get out of the way of a political campaign that's turning rough. Obsessed with the idea that a shadowy crime boss may be pulling the strings that have cost good people their lives, Tubby is entering into a test of courage with the most violent men in New Orleans. And if that weren't dangerous enough, he’s just picked up the worst ally he could ever find: a beautiful prostitute gunning for revenge.

Vol. 6: LUCKY MAN

When the D.A. himself sets you up, you know you're going down…
So what if Judge Hughes shared a few special moments with Sultana Patel—why is this a matter of public interest? “The stench from that courthouse fills the city,” roars D.A. Marcus Dementhe. “Those hypocritical men and women who wear the robes are filthy with deception.” And Dementhe has a zany plan to snare them.

Hughes, happily, has had the good sense to hire epicurean lawyer Tubby Dubonnet, whose laconic air is belied by his zeal to protect his clients. And what a web they’re ensnared in!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fallen Out: A Jesse McDermitt Novel (Caribbean Adventure Series Book 1)*




  








When Jesse McDermitt leaves the Marine Corps, he has no idea what he will do for the rest of his life. He only knows he doesn't want to spend the coming winter anywhere cold. His greatest skill is killing people from up to a mile away and he knows there aren't many job opportunities in the civilian world for that.

Jesse also knows his way around boats and has an old friend living free and easy in the Florida Keys. Being an experienced diver and angler, he immediately heads south toward Key West and the end of the road. With a single comment, a waitress in a waterfront restaurant in north Key Largo shakes loose a long dormant dream and Jesse runs with it.

With the help of friends, new and old, he buys just the right boat to live on and soon starts a part time charter business. Everything is going smoothly, until a Carolina girl and a hurricane hit him at the same time. Danger lurks in the sleepy little town of Marathon, in the middle of the Florida Keys, as well as in the swamps of the Everglades.

But danger doesn't expect to run into a man like Jesse. A man who will not only respond swiftly in facing it, but with a vengeance unexpected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Insanity Criterion *




  








When a patient is brought into his Emergency Department in Washington, D.C., Dr. Conor Larson is puzzled. The disheveled man is wearing soiled hospital scrubs and is babbling incoherently. Unsure what to make of it, Conor orders a CAT scan and finds a brain implant unlike anything he has never seen. Within minutes, the patient becomes unstable and starts having seizures. Conor does everything he can to save him, but to no avail.

Determined to find answers, Conor takes pictures of the brain scan with the strange implant. It isn't long before he regrets his curiosity and finds himself on the run from would-be assassins. Desperate, he goes to his ex-lover for help, and they escape D.C. only to become fugitives. Fleeing the lives they once knew, they come up with a bold plan to expose the truth, no matter the cost. Will they succumb to the shadows that are hunting them, or triumph against the misguided genius that created The Insanity Criterion?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/28/22.

Currently Free.

*I'm Not From Around Here: A Jewish Boy Telling the Historical Story of his Family's Holocaust Survival in WW2 (Biographical Fiction Based on a Memoir) *




  








*What could have led to an encounter between such an unsuitable couple as my parents?*
This book is a fascinating life diary, in which reality surpasses all imagination. It takes place against the backdrop of the Holocaust, the fate of the refugees at the end of the war, and the rebirth of the new Israel.

The heroes of the plot are unusual, an antithesis of the weak and submissive Jew, sweeping the reader into a whirlwind of events and countless breathtaking adventures.

*How does a weak and very naive girl survive for three years in a deadly forced labor camp where others could not survive for more than a few months?*
Lola, the mother, whom we encounter as an innocent girl, sweeps the reader close to the hell of the monstrous and notorious labor camp, Ludwigsdorf.

*How does an “antithesis Jew” look to the submissive Jew?*
Staszek, the father, a street fighter and a tough and hard-working man from Warsaw, is hot-tempered, cunning, and daring. His gypsy appearance and colorful figure lead many women to fall easily into his arms.

*What does a spoiled "mother's son" and "father's daughter" feel when they see their family collapsing?*
From the eyes of an eight-year-old boy, the writer describes a stormy childhood with many heartrending vicissitudes: parents who disappear overnight, living with strangers, being trapped in a tough orphanage ... and more...

Written in flowing and sensitive language, the story presents an accurate balance between a personal and family story and the story of a people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/29/22.

Currently Free.

*The Free Trader of Warren Deep (Free Trader Series Book 1) *




  








*A Cat and his human minions fight to bring peace to humanity.*

The reviewers had these words: "Engaging characters...fun and interesting...enjoyable and light reading...you won't want to put it down!"

Compared to Andre Norton, the Free Trader series takes you to a colonized world across the galaxy where humans and their sentient creations struggle together to build a better world. Not everyone believes. Some believe that being stronger means they can take what they want. People suffer, until the Free Trader arrives. He only wants to trade, but the takers have other ideas.

Join the Free Trader as he journeys across the world of Vii in search of something better.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Silver Timeship: An Epic Space Opera/Time Travel Adventure (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 4)*




  








What will you sacrifice to save the entire universe?

Following Jim’s audacious plan, Kurt and a team of Marines traveled to the future to destroy Voltex. However, in doing so, they inadvertently started a chain reaction that ended with the extermination of all life in the universe.

Now our heroes must get together one more time to save the universe before it is too late.

The Silver Timeship, the fourth book in the bestselling The Crimson Deathbringer series, has everything that makes these books so popular: time travel, epic space battles, unpredictable twists, and jump-off-the-page characters. You’ll finish The Silver Timeship in one sitting and ask for more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ruthless Positivity *




  








TWO PEOPLE SEEKING ESCAPE IN A VIRTUAL WORLD

In eScape, Kam has it all — a body that works, beautiful friends, her own space, and a wealth of stolen credits. In the real world, she’s terminally ill and living in the rundowns, a place where hope goes to die.

In the real world, Lyle seems to have it all. As the son of a famous self-help guru, Julia Grace, strangers envy his perfect life and perfect relationship with his mother. Nobody knows the torture she’s put him through. All Lyle wants is the escape of anonymity in eScape — where he can be himself by hiding behind an avatar.

CONNECTED BY TRAGEDY, DESPERATE FOR LOVE

When Kam and Lyle meet, they each might be the escape the other is looking for.

But Kam can never let Lyle see the REAL her or the hovel she lives in. If he realizes she’s a criminal who’s stolen everything she has, he’ll leave her.

She has no idea Lyle is lying, too – caught in a web of his mother’s manipulations. Each of them loses everything if they tell the truth – but admitting their lies could get them killed.

And not even eScape can protect them from what’s coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Savage Grace: Sydney Rye Mysteries #12 *




  








I’m pregnant.

Gripping the test in my hand, I can’t stop staring at the blue cross in the window.

Tears roll, hot and slow, down my cheeks. I huddle in a low ball, emotion bowing me. My dog, Blue, whines and presses against my side, his warm tongue laving my cheek, his musky scent enveloping me. A familiar comfort.

Will my child love Blue as I do?

My phone vibrates on the bathroom counter, and I hiccup a sob. Squeezing my eyes shut, pressing more tears free, I hold my breath. Blood rushes in my ears, and my heart throbs in my chest…a tidal wave is washing me away. I can’t do this.

The soft ping of a voicemail brings my eyes open. I’m staring at the cross again.

Blue shifts closer, leaning his warm weight against me. As tall as a Great Dane, with the elegant snout of a collie, the markings of a wolf, and mismatched eyes—one blue the other brown—Blue means the world to me.

My heart will have to make room for more.

Fear slices through me, adrenaline flooding my veins and bringing another soft whine from Blue. Standing quickly, the adrenaline demanding action, I glance at my phone.

Robert Maxim.

He can’t know. My eyes trace to the trash can of the hotel bathroom. Wrap up the test and put it in there.

But my hand won’t follow the advice. My fingers grip tighter, refusing to release the small wand of plastic. The proof. The truth.

Grabbing my phone off the counter, I step back into the hotel room. Blue stays close to my hip, his nose tapping my waist once, a gentle reminder he is there.

I shove the plastic wand into my bag, pushing it into a zipper interior pocket and closing it up. Locking it away.

Just throw it out.

I can’t.

My hand strays to my stomach, and Blue’s nose swipes against my fingers. Vision blurred with tears, I stand in the center of the hotel room, my mind reeling. Lightning sizzles across my vision, and thunder ricochets inside my mind.

I’m not cut out for motherhood.
I know I’ll survive. It’s everyone I love who dies.
That changes now.
P.S. The dog does not die.
*Beware: If you can’t handle a few f-bombs, you can’t handle this series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Once And Always: Blackhawk Security Book Six *




  








HE KILLED HER FATHER THIRTEEN
YEARS AGO. NOW HE’S COMING FOR HER...

Zoe was still in high school when she saw her father shot dead by a classmate obsessed with her, and then still a kid, witnessed the killer’s sentencing. A horrible tragedy, but now, thirteen years later, she’s thoroughly rebooted her life.

She’s the CEO of her own cyber security company, a celebrity in her field, and a speaker in high demand.

She’s just the kind of strong, self-reliant woman who can take care of herself in any situation.

Except the one she’s in.

She’s got a stalker.

And she already knows he’s a killer.

Given her background, Zoe knows instantly that she needs protection and she knows how to get it—her sister Mel’s the owner of Blackhawk Security.

But trust Mel to send Spence Flynn, the one agent Zoe can’t be alone with, but not because they don’t get along. It’s because attraction sizzles between the two of them like runaway electricity. And because they both know the last thing a body guard should do is get into a relationship with his principal.

It’s unethical and dangerous.

But how are they supposed to fight this thing? Spoiler: Good intentions suffer a knockout in the first round. And then, to the delight of the reader, the earth moves in the most delicious way.

Meanwhile, Zoe’s stalker is still sending her charms from a bracelet he stole from her thirteen years ago, the scariest being a heart he’s had engraved with both their names. Unnerving enough-- and then he starts dropping off lunch for her, tailing her in a white Subaru, and trying to break into her condo.

Spence has his hands full in more than one way. And Zoe has a public appearance coming up. The perfect time for a stalker to strike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*You're Family Now ('The Family' Psychological Thriller Trilogy Book 1)*




  








He only had to do one thing. Love her family…

Matt Walker was a chancer; he’d spent his entire profession chasing the next job. His personal life took on a similar mantra; a succession of one-night stands and brief relationships. Life was slowly drifting him by.

Until one evening, in a hotel bar, following a fortuitous meeting with the quiet and unassuming Julia. She knew of an opportunity that would be the perfect fit for Matt; one he simply couldn’t let go.

Not only did the subsequent interview provide him his with dream job; it would also be where he met the love of his life. Matt and Amelia spent each day working hand-in-hand, and every evening in premarital bliss.

Finally, Matt’s life was taking shape. Following years of turmoil and heartbreak, the future looked full of promise and hope.

And then Amelia introduced him to her family…


Will you ever look at your in-laws in the same way again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Spies Without Borders: a story of fear, betrayal and old secrets (Clarke and Fairchild Book 5) *




  








Some old secrets still have the power to destroy. A global hacking empire plans to manipulate popular fear and resentment to serve the unscrupulous rich. Rootless intelligence mercenary John Fairchild has ostracised himself from everybody to infiltrate the group, but is taken in a completely different direction. Falling through a hole in his own network, he discovers something shocking that changes everything he thought he knew about himself.

MI6 officer Rose Clarke has followed the hackers to Hungary, but is diverted into discovering an unsettling Cold War secret that causes her to rethink her whole life. Her path crosses with a former agent who bears a grudge, and a lost boy who found everything he wanted in the city, only to lose it again. Their rage threatens devastation.

Battling their own bruising discoveries, can Clarke and Fairchild get ahead of a ruthless mind that's manipulated them both?

Set in vibrant modern Budapest with its turbulent history and troubling politics, Spies Without Borders is a standalone novel as well as the fifth in the Clarke and Fairchild series. Perfect for fans of John Le Carre, Daniel Silva and the Bourne films, it explores the importance of identity and belonging and ends with an explosive finale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hunter's Games: A Thriller (Adrian Hell Series Book 2) *




  








*What happens when two deadly killers collide?*

It’s been a year since the explosive events in Nevada. Adrian Hell has kept a low profile, continuing to earn good money killing bad people. But a simple job in San Francisco is about to turn his world upside down.

The city is under siege. A dangerous psychopath is terrorizing the city, leaving the authorities overwhelmed and the people scared. After a series of devastating attacks, the terrorist makes contact with the FBI. Their only demand:

Bring me Adrian Hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*How to Survive in The Woods: The Prepper’s Survival Guide to Build Home Defense, Store & Find Food Sources, Prepare Natural Medicine with Herbs, & Other ...*




  








Survival situations can be downright scary. Even the most prepared individuals can find themselves being shook to their very core by the mental and emotional stress that emergencies bring about. If you aren’t already prepared, the situation can become even more stressful, and potentially fatal depending on the severity of your emergency.

In How to Survive in the Woods, I am going to show you essential life-saving strategies that will serve you in times of need. While this book is geared toward maximum survival needs, which would have you living in the woods for an extended period of time, it is useful for all emergencies.

Being prepared can be the difference between life or death in many circumstances, even at-home emergencies we may face. Having the knowledge you need to survive even the most dire emergencies means that you will have the knowledge and confidence you need to survive much smaller emergencies, too.

Throughout the chapters of How to Survive in the Woods we discuss different survival needs and methods and how to fulfill them with both conventional tools, and improv tools that you may need to “make up as you go.” This way, you can start to see the benefit of everything around you, and apply the creative can-do mentality that is needed in survival situations.

The specific topics we cover in How to Survive in the Woods include:

- Why you would need to survive in the woods (and why the woods are the best place to go)

- Different emergencies and the circumstances they can create

- The difference between bugging out and bugging in

- The most important elements of survival

- What you need to meet those elements of survival

- How to pick the right spot for your camp, and how to secure it

- Important safety and protection skills you need for in the woods

- How to acquire, store, and prep food safely (including hunting tips)

- What you can cook with minimal ingredients

- How to start a garden in the woods (and how to grow it all the way to harvest)

- Essential medicines you can create from plants

- The importance of canning, and what types of foods you can preserve and how

As I promised, everything you need to survive any circumstance in the woods is outlined here. From finding the right spot for camp and preparing your shelter, to feeding yourself and treating illnesses and injuries, you can find it all inside the pages of How to Survive in the Woods. To make it that much better, each chapter ends in specific action steps you can take to prepare yourself and your family today.

If you are ready to discover the art of survival and to start taking tangible action toward protecting yourself and your family from any situation, such as a disaster or a societal collapse, this is the go-to book that will prepare you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/29/22.

Currently Free.

*Montgomery in Europe: Success or Failure? *




  








World War II 1943-45.

This remarkable study of Montgomery and his campaigns, from Sicily to the German surrender on Lüneburg Heath, provides the most authoritative verdict on a man whose position, character and actions were central to the final defeat of Nazi Germany, but which also brought a fair measure of disaster.

As the author shows, the battles Montgomery fought were not only against the Germans. He struggled with inter-Service rows, political manoeuvring and, worst of all, his treatment of some of the American commanders, including Eisenhower, brought results that were to have a profound effect upon post-war Europe.

Montgomery in Europe is an insightful exploration into Montgomery’s tactics in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Apocalypse (The Wasteland Chronicles Book 1) *




  








A world-ending meteor. An invasion of monsters. A desperate fight for survival...

Alex Keener has lived all of his sixteen years in Bunker 108. He's walked the same metal halls, seen the same faces, has followed the same rules. All that changes when a viral outbreak forces him to flee the safety of his bunker.

Outside, he discovers a barren world twisted by the impact of the meteor Ragnarok thirty years ago. Alone, he must wander a brutal landscape, where every breath is a fight for survival. Monsters haunt the planet's surface, and nothing of the old world remains.

Can Alex survive this hellish wasteland, or will he become its newest victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*POISONED LEGACY (Of Gold & Blood Book 1) *




  







Unsolved deaths. Untold treasure. Can she uncover the secret of her inheritance before dark forces claim another victim?

Graysie Castellanos is ready to take her final bow. When the traveling singer inherits a rundown mine, she thinks it’s her golden opportunity to provide her adopted daughter with a happy childhood and a prosperous future. But their bright new beginning crumbles underfoot when the townsfolk of the Sierra Nevada mining town start dropping dead of mysterious causes. If Nathan Russell had listened to his gut, he’d have cleared out of Grass Valley before the first corpse turned cold. But the Aussie-born adventurer refuses to abandon the gorgeous singer and her young child to their doom. And when his old rival arrives in town looking to stir up trouble, he only gets pulled deeper into the mystery of the dark forces taking control. With no choice but to press forward, Graysie and Nathan must solve the riddle of the deaths before the shadowy culprit adds their names to the tombstone. 

Poisoned Legacy is the first book in the absorbing Of Gold & Blood historical mystery series set on the California frontier. If you like accurate details, edge-of-your-seat suspense, and a glimmer of romance, then you’ll love Jenny Wheeler’s sparkling saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dying for a Diamond (Laurel McKay Mysteries Book 6) *




  








2018 LEFTY Award Finalist Best Humorous Mystery

When newlyweds Laurel McKay and Tom Hunter embark on their honeymoon cruise, they look forward to sunny days exploring the Caribbean islands and intimate evenings together. Their dream quickly goes “poof,” when Laurel’s family decides to tag along and their romantic duet turns into a party of eight. The first night on the ship, Laurel witnesses someone going overboard. But no one is reported missing, and the chief of security gives Laurel’s sighting the same credibility as an alien landing.

After a series of diamond thefts, Laurel discovers that suspicious shipmates are as plentiful as calories on this cruise. When a murder occurs, and a family member becomes the top suspect, Laurel is determined to unmask the killer before her dream honeymoon becomes a nautical nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Raining Men and Corpses: A Chinese Cozy Mystery (A Raina Sun Mystery Book 1) *




  








When it rains, it pours … and this amateur sleuth may be in over her head.

Graduate student Raina Sun is trying to keep her head above water as the bills roll in when her dashing college adviser cons her out of several months of rent. Her quest to retrieve the money sets in motion a streak of even worse luck.

First, she stumbles on her advisor's dead body and becomes a suspect in his murder. Next, the only man she's ever loved reappears as the lead detective to the case. Raina's having trouble interpreting his signals--does he want to reignite their passion, or just stay close to his prime suspect?

Her life careens further out of control when her grandma shows up at Raina's postage-stamp-sized apartment, dragging a red suitcase and trouble of her own. As Raina summons her sleuthing skills, she discovers that when it comes to murder, there may be no place for an amateur.

For readers who like cozy mysteries, quirky characters, and a dash of humor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Eye Thief (A DI Erica Swift Thriller Book 1) *




  








*He steals their eyes to make them see...*

In London, a new kind of criminal is on the loose... one who seems to be making a game of collecting his victims' eyes and setting them free to wander the streets blind.

And then the game turns deadly.

Detective Erica Swift knows the case will steal time from her family, but she has no choice. The psychopath must be stopped. But a chance encounter drags a horrific event in Erica’s past to collide with her present.

The murderer has one thing on their mind…

Revenge.

And now Erica’s name might be on the killer’s list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Girl Who Made Them Pay: A Red Heeled Rebels thriller (Red Heeled Rebels Thrillers Book 2) *




  








A vicious kidnapping. A merciless chase. Think twice about who you trust…

Asha and Katy land at the Heathrow International airport after a terrifying transatlantic flight. The brutal men hunting them are now a continent away. Or so they think.

Just as they let their guard down, a man in a black suit pushes Katy into a waiting London cab.

With one thin clue to guide her, Asha races across London to find her friend. But every step embroils her deeper in the seedy back alleys of the red-light district.

Just as the trail goes cold, three strangers offer to help her.

But are they truly who they say they are?

What do they get out of this?

She has no choice. Time is running out and Katy’s captors are ruthless.

Asha’s next decision could cost her life.

Or Katy’s….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Water: A Zack Wilder Thriller (The Fulcrum) *




  









FBI Special Agent Zack Wilder has a secret. One that could tear his world apart.

Now, someone else knows.

When Zack’s partner is killed and his case hits a dead end, he is reassigned to work with Dr. Olivia Bishop of the Environmental Protection Agency. At first it seems a straightforward case of industrial pollution, albeit one that has killed hundreds. But soon it becomes evident that this is only the beginning.

Someone is determined to highlight all the ways our fresh water is being destroyed. And clearly, they believe the more people who die, the more powerful the message.

Now Zack is being blackmailed into sabotaging the investigation, and Olivia’s life is threatened. She’s a strong woman, but Zack has dangerous enemies and even more dangerous friends.

He must decide how far he is willing to go to keep his secret. Who is he willing to sacrifice? It’s a race against time to hunt down the blackmailer. Can Zack find him and stop him before millions die and Zack’s secret is exposed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Semper Four *




  







An oral history of four Marines. Nick Paciullo, a veteran of the 4th Marine Division, fought on Saipan, Tinian and Kwajalein. Bob Hamant spent a year on the island of Tinian. Bill Scheiterle was wounded on Peleliu. Jerome Auman served as an MP in American Samoa and in anti-aircraft artillery in the Philippines. Aaron Elson is one of America's premier oral historians of the Greatest Generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/31/22.

Currently Free.

*Shadow Corps: A Space Fantasy *




  








Sam was badass even before she learned how to harness her alien powers.

All Sam ever wanted was to kill aliens and defend Earth. When she's taken up to space to join a ROK Marine and a couple of badass aliens with the mission of going to the darkest corners of the galaxy to kill bad guys, she's right at home.

She is a member of the SHADOW CORPS: A group comprised of deadly warriors who focus on galactic safety.

These are the universe's heroes. The ones nobody ever hears about, because they operate in the shadows. But when she starts her training and learns what these aliens are truly capable of, she finds she might have bitten off more than she can chew.

Samantha had better master her alien powers soon, or be forced to watch her world, and many others, burn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Note To Self: A Novel (Time-Sacrifice Book 1) *




  








*BOOK ONE in the Time-Sacrifice Series!

Can time ever be changed? If so, at what cost?*

When Kris is delivered a book about the time travels of Faran Senecio and his attempt to save his family, he learns that the past is not made to dwell in, the future is uncertain at best, and the present is filled with trouble and heartache. Through Faran’s story, Kris comes to realize that there is only one way to change the past but the price is high—Time-Sacrifice.

Take this journey with Kris through a modern reimagining of the Narcissus Myth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Next Time I Die: A military science fiction thriller (Interstellar Infantry Book 1) *




  








Kill the Genocide Seeds. Save the universe. Die a thousand times.

After Earth was attacked by the rogue replicating machines known as the Genocide Seeds, I joined the interstellar war on terror. I volunteered to serve for a simple reason: to make the universe safe again.

I left Earth to train as a Pointer, an elite soldier, the tip of the spear. We use advanced combat bodies to track our enemy over lava, hunt them through alien sewers, chase them across airless worlds. There is no corner of the universe they can hide. Our weapons are deadly, we are determined. Even death is only temporary.
We are the best soldiers the universe has ever known.

So why are we losing?

A fast-paced military science fiction novel for fans of ‘Starship Troopers’, ‘The Forever War’, and ‘Old Man’s War’.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Red-Line Trilogy Sister Series: The Fletcher Family Saga Boxed Set: Murder Mystery Supernatural Thrillers (Red-Line: The Fletcher Family Saga) *




  








The Fletcher family has secrets. Secrets that, if discovered, could sacrifice all they hold dear. But life can't stop because of who they are.

Despite the risks, they’ll experience love, heartache, passion and loss, and along the way, they’ll find the courage to discover their true origins and abilities, and how to handle them. Trusting only those closest to them, they’ll be forced to face their greatest threat - those who want them dead.

Amidst betrayal, doubt, fear and pain, they will do whatever it takes to protect themselves and those who love them, and in the end, they’ll discover the only thing that matters–family.

From Curse Breaker –
Gillian Fletcher will risk her life to catch the killer making the wealthy Grayson Steele’s life a living hell, but revealing the truth could be far more dangerous.

From High Child –
Gifted with unique abilities, Royce Fletcher struggles to find his place in the world. Living a solitary life in the woods, he finds his quiet existence disrupted by unexpected visitors. Visitors he would prefer to avoid.

From Spark –
Eve Fletcher is hiding from the men who’ve killed her boss. But she’s not alone. A man she barely knows is with her, and she must decide whom to trust.

From Forged Lines –
Confronted by their enemies, they’ll fight for survival. Caught unaware, the Ramsey and Fletcher families face their greatest challenge. After a violent attempt on their lives, they must combat the forces that want them all dead.

In this exciting boxed set, pick up where the Ramsey’s left off after Bishop’s Red-Line trilogy. The Fletcher Family Boxed Set can be read before or after the trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Witch in Time Solves Nine - Part One: English Village Historical Cozy*




  








A death on the dance floor. A magical time vortex. And a two-decades old murder… what’s a witch to do?

Being a secret witch in 1926 is hard enough without your dance partner dying in the middle of the Charleston. The police get so suspicious about that sort of thing. Lady Joanforth Eldritch would love to stick around in Roaring Twenties London to clear her name, but when she jumps into a time vortex to chase an evil sorcerer, she ends up in 1906!

Lady Joanie's magic is weaker in the past, but thankfully charming young copper, Charlie, knows a few tricks of his own - like how to make the silverware disappear and how to pick a lock! Their only way home is to help a suffragette solve a mysterious murder, and recapture the magical gemstones before the bad guy gets to them. And that's just the beginning...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Men Don't Chew Gum (Martin and Owen Funny Romantic Mysteries Book 1) *




  








NEVER take the short cut...

Rika Martín wasn’t in Bolo, Texas, five minutes before she was run off the road, tripped over a dead body, then arrested for murder. And she’s not so sure about Nick, the lawyer who’s been assigned to her, even when he’s shirtless, wearing a cowboy hat, and holding an extra-long hose. (Okay, maybe then.)

All Nick Owen can think about is getting out of Bolo, a hometown he never should have returned to. Until he goes to pick up his best friend Gabe—the local judge—for a round of golf and is forced to represent a murder suspect. Gabe, of all people, knows Nick has sworn off murder trials after what happened last time. Unfortunately, he also knows Nick is a damn good trial lawyer. Even worse, this “Paprika Anise Martín”—if you can believe that—seems more determined to solve the murder case than to defend herself against it in court.

With claims of devil worshipers in the area and at least one shooter determined to take Rika out, can Nick and Rika resolve this case before the murderer gets rid of her for good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Child Lost: A Henrietta and Inspector Howard Novel *




  








“Downton Abbey meets Miss Fisher’s Murder Mysteries!”

“A Child Lost is undoubtedly a novel that should not be missed—the story is genius, flawlessly written, and wildly entertaining! A thrilling five stars!” — The Red Headed Book Lover

“Once again, Cox delivers the passion and intrigue of Henrietta and Clive with a story that leaps right off the page. A Child Lost is a true thrill . . . ” — Paperback Paris

“The characters’ depth and complexity is beautifully written…this is a truly enjoyable and addicting series.” — Nurse Bookie

A spiritualist, an insane asylum, a lost little girl . . .

When Clive, anxious to distract a depressed Henrietta, begs Sergeant Frank Davis for a case, he is assigned to investigating a seemingly boring affair: a spiritualist woman operating in an abandoned schoolhouse on the edge of town who is suspected of robbing people of their valuables. What begins as an open and shut case becomes more complicated, however, when Henrietta—much to Clive’s dismay—begins to believe the spiritualist's strange ramblings.

Meanwhile, Elsie begs Clive and Henrietta to help her and the object of her budding love, Gunther, locate the whereabouts of one Liesel Klinkhammer, the German woman Gunther has traveled to America to find and the mother of the little girl, Anna, whom he has brought along with him. The search leads them to Dunning Asylum, where they discover some terrible truths about Liesel. When the child, Anna, is herself mistakenly admitted to the asylum after an epileptic fit, Clive and Henrietta return to Dunning to retrieve her. This time, however, Henrietta begins to suspect that something darker may be happening. When Clive doesn’t believe her, she decides to take matters into her own hands . . . with horrifying results.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sky Warriors: Air War Battles *




  








Since 1911, the sky has been an arena for combat - of the most deadly kind.

In this fascinating history, Alfred Price chooses fifteen exciting stories of air combat, including heroic tales from the Battle of Britain, Zeppelin air raids, and the Tornado spy-planes of Operation Desert Storm. Through the stories, the reader can follow the changes in military aviation over eight decades of the twentieth century.

Including a detailed appendix listing the roles and specifications of each aircraft or battleship, Sky Warriors: Air War Battles is a truly illuminating ‘best of’ in aviation excellence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Merry Christmas in July *




  







John Sweren flew 58 missions as a tail gunner in a B-26 during World War II. On July 28, 1944, the plane took a direct hit, breaking off the tail section with him in it. Sixty-one years later, on July 28, 2005, the villagers of Fierville-Bray, France, dedicated a monument to John's plane. Aaron Elson, author of "A Mile in Their Shoes: Conversations With Veterans of World War II," interviewed John in 2009. This is a lightly edited transcript of that interview.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

8/31/22.

Currently Free.

*Into the Fire: Medal of Honor Citations from Special Operational Forces *




  








*Into the Fire: Medal of Honor Citations from Special Operational Forces*


This Kindle book contains dozens of official Medal of Honor citations from members of elite units. It is rich in content pertaining to special operational forces, the Congressional Medal of Honor and heroism. The reader will be introduced to the best of the best and the bravest of the brave while reading of true heroism expressed in the most extreme circumstances.

Highlights of this book:

Official Medal of Honor citations and photos of dozens of special warfare troops from Navy SEALs, Green Berets, Marine Recon, Air Force Pararescue, Combat Controllers, Special Boat Units, and Army Rangers.

Background information about the Medal of Honor and about America's elite military units.

High impact photos.

A bonus chapter on the official citations of special operational troops for receiving America's second highest medals for valor (Navy Cross, Air Force Cross, and the Distinguished Service Cross


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Empire Reborn (Taran Empire Saga Book 1): A Cadicle Space Opera *




  








WINNER - 2021 Readers’ Favorite International Book Awards

A forgotten enemy’s return reignites an ancient war.

Jason Sietinen lives in the shadow of greatness. He’s worked hard to become a TSS officer in his own right, but having war heroes for parents is hard to top.

When Jason is assigned to investigate a mysterious attack, he finds evidence of powerful transdimensional beings never before seen. Or so he thought.

Jason soon learns that critical information was lost through the millennia: Tarans had an ancient treaty with the aliens. Unfortunately, rogue actions by a shadow faction within the Empire just broke the peace.

With the future of the Empire hanging in the balance, Jason must find a way to unite the Taran worlds, including the lost colony of Earth, against the mounting threat. There’s just one problem: how do you fight an enemy you can’t see or touch?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Exed & Hexed: A Paranormal Women’s Fiction Mystery (Midlife Matchmaker Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Midlife can be daunting. But haunting? A ghost insists his murder be solved and that a newfound witch be his eternal bride.

Having lost her home, forced to live out of her shop, and on the verge of eviction, Vanessa Holt goes with her friends to a psychic fair at the local event center to celebrate her recent divorce.

A quirky fortune-teller plays matchmaker to awaken a spirit set on discovering the details of his not-so-recent death. Solve his murder or become his betrothed. Neither comes easy for the secondhand shop owner.

Danger looms, and Vanessa can’t even give away the butterfly brooch responsible for her surge of unexpected growing supernatural abilities. Nor can she deny her interest in Trevor Austin, the event center’s attractive living, breathing featured sculptor.

Above all, she strives to escape her empty-nester cocoon of uncertainty and to accept that she has magical abilities and is likely a witch. Struggling to welcome romance into her life, she must solve the mystery of the ghost’s death to prevent him from destroying her and her friends’ lives and embrace her calling to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Wonkiest Witch: Wonky Inn Book 1 *




  








Alfhild Daemonne has inherited an inn.

And a dead body.

Estranged from her witch mother, and having committed to little in her thirty years, Alf surprises herself when she decides to start a new life.

She heads deep into the English countryside intent on making a success of the once popular inn. However, discovering the murder throws her a curve ball. Especially when she suspects dark magick.

Additionally, a less than warm welcome from several locals, persuades her that a variety of folk – of both the mortal and magickal persuasions – have it in for her.

The dilapidated inn presents a huge challenge for Alf. Uncertain who to trust, she considers calling time on the venture.

Should she pack her bags and head back to London?

Don’t be daft.

Alf’s magickal powers may be as wonky as the inn, but she’s dead set on finding the murderer.

Once a witch always a witch, and this one is fighting back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Trailer Park Princess Books 1-3: Box Set with Bonus Content *




  








This collection brings together the first three books in the hilarious and heartfelt Trailer Park Princess series, with Salem, Viv, G-ma, Stump and the whole gang! Bonus content includes Stump's Story -- how Salem first met Stump!

Three complete novels:
The Trailer Park Princess and The Middle Finger of Fate
The Trailer Park Princess with Unsightly Bulges
The Trailer Park Princess is Caught in the Crotchfire
PLUS - Stump's Story


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Danger in the Coyote Zone: A Nikki Garcia Mystery *




  








A great summer beach read!

Nikki Garcia, a former fraud auditor turned international private investigator, travels to Mexico—a country where private investigators are outlawed—to find a missing child.

The parents are embroiled in a nasty custody battle, with each parent accusing the other of the girl’s disappearance. It’s an easy child-snatching case—right?

That’s what Nikki thinks until an irreverent, marihuana-smoking homeless woman provides an eye-witness account of the girl’s kidnapping. Following the witness’s account, Nikki goes undercover and infiltrates a ring of dangerous human traffickers. In the midst of despair and treachery, can she find a glimmer of hope?

When the mother receives a ransom request, Nikki is already undercover with the diabolical human traffickers and her boss assumes she was purposely misled and sets out on a rescue mission.

Nikki’s fiancé, fearing the forces of evil will prevail, starts his own high stakes search to rescue the love of his life. In this gripping, twist-packed journey, will he locate her before it’s too late?

And what about the missing child? Who is going to save her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey Book Set (4): A Thrilling British Detective Novel Set (Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey British Detective Novel Set) *




  








Get three brilliant and captivating stories together featuring British detectives Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey by master storyteller Linda Coles. “Move over Agatha Christie, there’s a new dame in town.” Amazon reviewer.
Here’s what’s in this collection:

Hey You, Pretty Face
London, Winter, 1999. An abandoned baby. Three girls stolen in the night. Two connected cases?
When an abandoned newborn baby is discovered, DC Jack Rutherford becomes involved.
Covering the holiday period almost singlehandedly, resources are at breaking point and he’s pushed to his limit.
While searching for the young mother, evidence of an organized crime ring almost breaks his heart leaving Jack wondering how he can put so many wrongs, right.
Can he solve the case before the girls are lost forever?
Welcome to the human race…

Scream Blue Murder
Two cold cases are about to turn red hot…
Detective Jack Rutherford’s instincts have only sharpened with age. So when a violent road fatality reminds him of a near-identical crime from 15 years earlier, he digs up the past to investigate both. But with one case already closed, he fears the wrong man still festers behind bars.
For Detective Amanda Lacey, family always comes first. But when a digger unearths a skeleton in her father-in-law’s garden, she has to balance her heart with her desire for justice. And with darkness lurking just beneath the surface, DS Lacey must push her feelings to one side to discover the chilling truth.
As the sins of the past haunt both detectives, will solving the crimes have consequences that echo for the rest of their lives?

Butcher Baker Banker
A cold Croydon winter’s night and pensioner Nelly Raven lies dead and naked on the floor of her living room. The scene bears all the hallmarks of a burglary gone wrong.
It’s just the beginning.
Ron Butcher rose to the top of London’s gangland by “fixing things”. But are his extensive crooked connections of use when death knocks at his own family’s door?
Baker Kit Morris will do anything to keep his family business alive. Desperate for cash, he hatches a risky plan that lands him in trouble. As he struggles to stay out of prison, he forges an unlikely friendship with an aging local thug.
And then there’s the Banker, Lee Meady, a man with personal problems of his own.
Just how does it all fit together?
As DC Jack Rutherford and DS Amanda Lacey uncover the facts surrounding the case, the harrowing truth of the killer’s identity leaves Jack wondering where the human race went so badly wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Quick Fix (The Reluctant Hustler Book 1) *




  








Military contractor Kyle Logan’s luck has gone from bad to worse ever since he returned home to Philadelphia following an injury by an IED in Iraq. First, his marriage crumbles, then his career after he’s pushed to the brink and assaults his wife’s lover, who is also her divorce attorney.

When Kyle’s shady best friend turns up and offers him a “once in a lifetime” chance to regain his job and his life, all for just a couple night’s work, Kyle figures he’s got nothing to lose. The police, Philly Irish Mob and a couple of drug cartels all think otherwise.

Now forced to fight for his life, and those around him, Kyle must turn to allies from his old neighborhood in a desperate effort to stay alive and out of prison.

Quick Fix is one man’s fall into a world of unintended consequences that seeks to tread the razor-thin lines between right and wrong, loyalty and treachery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Genevieve: Case Six: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book 6) *




  








*A brutal murder. An impossible Crime. Why did Genevieve have to die?*

Caught between two worlds, one where she didn’t belong, the other she couldn’t give up, Genevieve committed the ultimate deception and married into a world of money and privilege.

And it cost her her life.

But wealth can buy silence, as Kate Gazzara quickly realizes. Does Kate have what it takes to break into the inner circle of the rich and powerful and find justice for Genevieve?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Alexandra: Case Eleven: A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel (The Lt. Kate Gazzara Murder Files Book 11) *




  








*Alexandra Meyer is sixteen, from a wealthy family and enrolled in a private school.
She's also dead.*

It's Kate Gazzara's first day on the job as a detective, and she has a new partner. One with an attitude and a past.

Investigating a murder solo is one thing, joining forces with a partner, as a new female homicide detective is a whole new level of complicated.

When the death of a second rich girl is reported, the game is on to catch the killer. Are the murders the work of a serial killer or has a green-eyed monster reared its head?

*Can Kate and her new partner put their differences aside to work the case together and catch a murderer?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Armageddon Prophecy *




  








Dr Stephen O'Neill is working the night shift when a woman is brought into his Emergency Department with bible verses burned into her skin. After putting her on life support and admitting her to the Intensive Care Unit, he reports the victim’s wounds to the local sheriff’s office. He soon finds himself investigating on behalf of the victim, who is not expected to survive. Before long he forms a bond with Deputy Emily Holland and they begin to suspect that a local religious sect—some would call it a cult—may be involved.

When another victim’s body is found, it becomes a race to decipher the biblical references and find the executioner before more people are killed. Can O’Neill and Holland solve the puzzle of the Armageddon Prophecy before Judgement Day arrives? The fate of the world may hang in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/01/22.

Currently Free.

*The Cats of Britain: An Ideal Gift for Cat Lovers With Lots of Great British Cat Stories and Fun Trivia (The Cats of The World)*




  








DO YOU ABSOLUTELY LOVE CATS??
-- Did you know they played a huge role in British history? Like to know more...?

This funny, informative book has tons of fun stories and fascinating trivia that cat lovers can't get enough of...

It tells you EVERYTHING you might like to know about how cats shaped British history and culture...

DID YOU KNOW?
-- Winston Churchill sneaked his cats smoked salmon under the table at state dinners?
-- Margaret Thatcher bought her cat sardines in Moscow – during the Cold War?
-- The Queen loved to draw cats as a child, but her allergies make her avoid them now?
-- Charles Darwin thought cats were far more intelligent and interesting than dogs?

This one-of-a-kind book has TONS of fun cat stories, unusual trivia, and quirky feline facts that will entertain and educate you.

NOW YOU CAN DISCOVER....
--How much the Brontës loved their kitties – and how much they spoiled them.
--How heroic kitties warned the British of German bombs during World War II.
--How dedicated cat guardians guard Britain’s priceless art treasures.
--How British cats calmed nervous racehorses, helping them win high-stakes races.
-- How a duchess ordered her servants to serve her kitties bowls of cream on the lawn.
-- How rodent-hunting felines helped the British expand their empire??
AND.. much, much more!

This unique book features British cat stories, historical British trivia and fun feline facts from Britain that are sure to entertain and intrigue you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/02/22.

Currently Free.

*Heliosphere 2265, Volume 1: The Dark Fragment *




  








2013, 2014 and 2015 nominated for the German Phantastic Award in the Category "Best Series".

On 1 November 2265, Captain Jayden Cross takes command of the Hyperion. Equipped with an experimental interlink drive and the latest offensive and defensive technologies, the Hyperion will serve on the front lines at hot spots across the Solar Union.

On their first assignment the crew finds itself in a perilous predicament as a rescue mission spirals into disaster. Surrounded by hostile forces, Captain Cross must make a grave decision that could decide between life and death, and war and peace in the Solar Union ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*No Middle Ground: An Action-packed Military Space Opera (Spineward Sectors- Middleton's Pride Book 1)*




  








No Middle Ground is Book One of Eight in this action-packed military space opera series, set in the 24-books-and-counting Spineward Sectors universe written by the Wachter brothers, Luke Sky and Caleb.

When the Empire abandoned the Spineward Sectors to their own devices, it was left to an underappreciated few like lifelong military man Tyrone 'Tim' Middleton and his crew of misfits aboard the aged Pride of Prometheus to keep their corner of the galaxy safe from forces which would tear it apart.

This action-packed, character-driven space opera series is full of ship battles, space marine slugfests, interstellar politics, and at fourteen total books already written in the universe--including four in this particular sub-series--this team of author brothers is just getting started on this epic saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Buried in Bougainvillea: A Hibiscus Island Mystery (Hibiscus Island Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Hibiscus Island has it all. Turquoise seas, bright sunshine, tropical flowers—and a body beneath the bougainvillea…

When horticulturist Holly Gold returns home to work in the gardens of the family-owned inn, she expects to enjoy the annual Bougainvillea Festival, catch up with friends and settle back into lazy island living.

Instead, she discovers a dead body in the garden, her grandfather marked as chief suspect by the handsome new police inspector, and an island seething with scandal and suspicion.

Joining forces with her childhood best friend, a bossy septuagenarian, and the town librarian to solve the case, Holly finds herself digging up long buried secrets on tiny tropical Hibiscus Island.

As she unearths clues to a crime that appears to be rooted in the past, Holly wonders if her gardening know-how will be enough to uncover a killer…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Joey Mancuso Mysteries Vol 1-5 (A Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mystery) *




  








The first five volumes of the Joey Mancuso & Father O’Brian Mystery Series are now available at a killer bargain. FULLY REEDITED AND PROOFREAD AUGUST 2021

This rare crime mystery series has something for everyone—a tough guy, three awesome women, and a classic Golden Age gentleman-detective clergyman. The twist? The cop and the cleric are half-brothers who operate a PI firm out of their bar.

It’s a made-to-order for lovers of traditional mysteries, with the kinds of twists and scams and puzzles that warm a mystery fan’s heart like a shot of Jameson. Think Matt Scudder meets Father Brown. Also recommended for fans of Mickey Spillane’s Mike Hammer mystery series, and, of course, the Sherlock Holmes adventures.

A MURDER ON WALL STREET

When one of Joey and Father Dom’s best customers dies in an apparent suicide —a Wall Street guy celebrating a new client the night before-- they're just not feeling it. They know he wasn’t a guy who wanted to die; and they quickly find out he was someone a lot of people wanted dead.

A MURDER ON LONG ISLAND

Just in time for Christmas, a wealthy real estate developer named Harold Longworth is on trial for the murder of his wife in the bedroom of their Long Island mansion, and the Manhattan elite are glued to their seats. Things are looking pretty grim when his team asks Joey to investigate the case, but better when he discovers that Mrs. Longworth’s personal and professional lives were a sticky web of secrets and lies, populated by a rogues' gallery of jealous lovers and corporate conspirators.

THE MANHATTAN RED RIBBON KILLER

Joey is called in to help the Midtown South precinct solve a series of brutal murders targeting young professional women. Case #1 at first seems to be an eve of kinky sex gone wrong. But when second and third bodies turn up—this time with the sign of the cross carved into their breasts—New York’s finest think they have a serial killer on their hands.

THE CASE OF THE ANTIQUITIES DEALER

From the beginning, there’s just something funny about parents who didn’t report a missing student right away, and days later still want no police. Hold it here! This is their beloved daughter, last seen leaving for a date. Why wouldn’t they want as much firepower as they can get? Because they know too much, that’s why—and Owen Parr’s clever detective senses that. Joey’s first job’s to save the girl, but no way he’s going to stop there. The scrappy PI and ex-cop’s going to get answers if it kills him.

THE MURDER OF PAOLO MANCUSO

Joey Mancuso was just a kid when he watched a stranger walk into a Little Italy bar, shoot his mobster dad in the chest, and calmly walk back out, disappearing into the Manhattan din. The murder was never solved. And the old mob adage “an eye for an eye” went unfulfilled. But now, at death’s door, infamous mobster Tony the Hammer summons Joey and utters three mysterious words: “Wetherly Stevens, Barcelona.” Joey has no doubt he’s just been told how to find his father’s killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Carbon-14: The Shroud of Turin (An Amari Johnston Novel Book 1) *




  








*2021 Readers' Favorite bronze medal winner for best Christian thriller


More than 99 percent of the evidence proves the Shroud of Turin is the authentic burial cloth of Jesus Christ. Only one test says otherwise—the carbon date performed in 1988.*

A serial killer with a fetish for fire targets the faithful of Tucson, Arizona. Homicide detective, Pete Johnston, works to catch the killer before more clergy are killed, before more churches are burned.

His daughter, Amari, is a criminal justice major at the University of Arizona. When the Shroud is carbon dated at her university, the results reveal that the relic is a medieval forgery. Amari investigates this ancient cold case file for a class project and makes a shocking discovery that could alter the fate of Christianity.

She teams up with Dr. Kevin Brenner, a brilliant young experimental physicist, and together they gather evidence so they can plead their case to the Vatican—unless the killer can stop them first. Her father desperately tries to protect her and catch the killer before she becomes his next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rule Britannia (Peter Padfield Naval History) *




  








The Royal Navy of the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries was a legendary force: it claimed supremacy in every ocean, policed the empire and helped Britain to establish itself as a global superpower.

During this period the Royal Navy was completely transformed, from the wooden walls of Nelson’s time to the steel dreadnoughts, destroyers and submarines which fought at Jutland. Peter Padfield describes the struggle to adapt to the radical changes which affected every aspect of weapons, tactics, education, propulsion, training and social attitudes.

Rule Britannia looks, in human terms, at the background to the legends that accumulate around any service as splendid and uniquely powerful as the Royal Navy, and sets down the reality in the words of those who served.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/02/22.

Currently Free.

*182 Days in Afghanistan: Memoir of a United States Marine *




  








A personal journal written by a United States Marine, which was updated during all 182 days of his deployment to Afghanistan. This is the first time in history a book has been written that covers an entire combat deployment, from the day he landed until the day he left.

Dive deep down into the psyche of a Marine commander, in charge of one of the most renowned mounted combat operation teams the world has ever known. Discover personal thoughts on what it felt like, to have survived experiences that can only be recorded by an individual who has gazed upon the face of Death on countless occasions.

All aspects of war are vividly portrayed in this monumental story about a team of Marines who survived the construction of Camp Payne, and the raid on the Lakari Bazaar, where 270,000 pounds of narcotics, and 130,000 pounds of explosive materials were confiscated and destroyed during a collaborated mission with the Drug Enforcement Agency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Torn (Arcadia Book 1) *




  








When settlers push a planet to its limits, can two eco-engineers save it? Environment, meet hardheaded opposites.

Eons ago, ecological engineers like Caleb and Fee designed their world. But even the best designs wear out eventually. Now, Arcadia is threatened with environmental collapse, and only the men and women of the Survey can save it.

"Storms, floods, drought. Don’t bother taking your pick," says the planet, "you’re going to get the lot."

When the Survey sends tree-loving Fee to help make a lake smack in the middle of Caleb’s desert plains, he’s less than thrilled. His family has deep ancestral and economic ties to their dusty land. If they knew what Caleb and Fee were doing, they’d run them out of town. So the two must work in secret, altering entire landscapes before the locals find out and try to stop them. An impossible task, surely, when the only things they have in common are a love for the places they must change and an unwanted mutual chemistry.

But why Fee and Caleb, and what does the Survey truly plan for them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Open Evening (The Order of the Following Series) *




  








Sometimes you don’t get to choose where you are placed in the collective ecosystem of a high school.
Luke Hartford spends his days on the fringes of social inadequacy. A normal day at his small town American High School can be described as horrific. That is until events take a turn for the worse. After a vision, Luke realises there is something other than the horror of trying to fit in lurking just under the surface.

A mysterious stranger arrives in town and the teachers are acting weirder than normal. Soon enough Luke and an unlikely team of allies must fight their way towards survival, even if they don’t really know who to trust. The question is, who will survive the Open Evening?

“If I can see you, they can see you.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*November Hunt: A Romcom Mystery (A Murder by Month Romcom Mystery Book 7) *




  








✨ "It's not easy to make people laugh while they're on the edge of their seats, but Lourey pulls it off...in her very clever series." ―Booklist (starred review) ✨

November in Battle Lake, Minnesota, is cold enough to freeze the balls off a pool table. lt's also deer hunting season. When Tom Kicker is killed in a hunting accident, Mira James is hired to investigate―a job that brings her closer to her P.I. license.

Braving subzero temps and shrieking blizzards, Mira uncovers a decades-old scandal that has never quite died, unlike the cold stiffs piling up in the town morgue. As she pieces together the clues, Mira discovers that Battle Lake's good-old boys have been up to some bad business. But with threats and enemies around every icy corner, she may not live long enough to expose the truth, even with the help of hunky Johnny Leeson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Revisited: A Jack Mallory Mystery Book 1 (Jack Mallory Mysteries) *




  








One detective’s pursuit of truth and justice

When a young woman’s body is found in an alley, Jack Mallory takes on the case as the on-call detective. But before he can make a start, he is suddenly reassigned by his boss, Terrance Singleton, to the cold case of Timothy Waters, who had served 20 years in prison for the murder of Elizabeth Mitchell, the daughter of the then mayor.

A review of his conviction has set him free and as a friend of the family, Singleton wants to make sure Mallory finds more evidence to put him back behind bars.

But the case is complex and before long Mallory discovers that there is a lot more to it than meets the eye; family tensions, a witness run out of town and the possibility the victim had a second boyfriend. It all points to a shoddy investigation and a blunder that sent an innocent man to prison.

When Mallory’s investigation reveals a link between the girl in the alley, Elizabeth, and another murder victim from seven years ago, he can’t help but wonder if they are connected.

With the motive unclear, and the perpetrator a mystery, Mallory must piece together the evidence that may solve three cases instead of one, overcome a miscarriage of justice and uncover a killer who may be closer than he thinks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Choices: A Florida Action Adventure Novel (Scott Jarvis Private Investigator Book 1) *




  








A simple missing person’s case sparks off an Orlando detective’s journey into a deadly world of shadow and mystery…

An idealist at heart, Scott Jarvis finds himself growing more and more disillusioned with police work. Assigned to what at first seems like a fairly mundane case to find a missing NASA engineer, he uncovers a plot that leads him into the dark underworld of organized crime and international intrigue. Just as he’s making real progress, Jarvis is pulled off the case and ordered to lay off or else…

Frustrated and haunted by the shadows of his past, Jarvis confronts the most important choice of his life – stay on the job or turn in his badge and become a hard boiled private investigator… play by somebody else’s rules or do it his way – with fists flying and guns blazing!

A new Florida action and mystery series that takes you on a journey from Orlando to the Florida Keys where the shadow world of smuggling, murder and a threat to national security could spell disaster for young Jarvis!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Not Now (A Camille Grace FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 2) *




  






In this new series by #1 bestselling—and critically-acclaimed—mystery and suspense author Kate Bold, Camille Grace, a rising star in the FBI’s BAU unit, is dispatched to the one place she vowed to never return: the deep South. When bodies turn up in the swamps, victims of alligator attacks, something seems awry, and Camille must discover if this is mother nature—or the work of a new serial killer.

Camille clashes with her partner, convinced there is more to the deaths than alligator attacks—and yet she, herself, is puzzled: who would commit such a twisted crime? Why?

At the same time, Camille feels compelled to dive back into her sister’s cold case, and into the disappearance that has haunted her for her entire life. Might she find a new lead?

First, though, she must race a ticking clock to save the next victim in time.

Unless the killer finds her first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Privateer Clause: A Marsha & Danny Jones Thriller *




  








THE CURE FOR THE COMMON CRUISE - Join Marsha & Danny Jones as they work around the clock fighting off killers and terrorists on the world's most dangerous cruise ship - the SEA EMPRESS. 

The 21st Century version of Nick & Nora Charles of the Thin Man, Marsha & Danny are
DEADLY.
DANGEROUS.
DETERMINED.

The killers never quit and the cruises never end as Marsha & Danny work to defeat them.

Bookings for the Sea Empress boom instead of plummeting when travelers refuse to let terrorists scare them out of their vacations!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Come Fly With Me *




  







The life of a fighter pilot flying some of the first jet planes that could break the sound barrier. Be in the cockpit as you land on the pitching deck of an Aircraft Carrier. Feel the pain of losing friends that are like brothers. Know the feeling you have as you crash in a jet and are certain you will not survive. Feel the bond you have with men of honor. Men who would put their life in harm's way for you, as you would for them. Come fly with me and touch an Angel's face.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/04/22.

Currently Free.

*Rebel Without A Clue: A Sci Fi Comedy Where Women Rule (Planet Hy Man Book 1)*




  








Planet Hy Man’s energy is running on empty and earth is their only hope. The only problem is, no one wants to go there.

Mex is ready to hang up her catsuit and watch the galaxy pass by. But when she is ordered to save Planet Hy Man or kiss her pension goodbye, she has no choice but to don her leathers and head to Scotland.

With no idea what the Scot’s are saying let alone what a latte is, Mex combs Glasgow. Confused, disoriented, and with a growing love for vodka she hits a mind-blowing obstacle that knocks her for six…

Legless; an ancient man as elusive as the proverbial car keys has the formula.

She thought he’d died decades ago, back in the days when phones were anything but mobile and TV screens were anything but flat.

Will Mex find him in time and if she does, will he be too Scottish to understand?

Rebel Without A Clue is the quirky first book in the Planet Hy Man science fiction comedy series. If you like high-mileage heroines, fast-paced satire, and meticulously crafted universes, then you’ll love Kerrie Noor’s otherworldly farce.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Drama With Your Llama (Friendship Harbor Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Liquor, lies and llamas in a town called Friendship... what could possibly go wrong?

Out-of-work actress Sophie LaFleur is ready for a scene change.

When she discovers she’s inherited both a house and pub in quaint Friendship Harbor, Maine, she’s thrilled.

This is exactly what she needs— fresh start, fresh air and fresh faces.

What she doesn’t need is a trouble causing llama named Jack Kerouac or a hunky, disinterested pub manager who just so happens to live in her guesthouse.

Just when you think it can’t possibly get worse, it does.

Two words. Dead. Guy.

Now the new girl in town is public enemy number #2. The honor of #1 currently belongs to her inherited ornery llama, which just so happens to be the suspect in the death of a well loved, elderly man.

Except Sophie quickly learns he isn’t as well loved as she first thought. She also suspects that his death might not have been at the foot of her cantankerous llama.

Sophie didn’t leave the theatrics of L.A. just to be caught up in llama drama... or a murder investigation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hutchins Creek Cache (A Paige MacKenzie Mystery Book 4) *




  








The small Colorado mountain town of Hutchins Creek promises to be the perfect location for NY reporter Paige MacKenzie to complete an assignment for The Manhattan Post. Situated along the Durango-Silverton train line, not only does the town set an ideal scene for an article on Old West railroad history, it also serves Paige's personal agenda: to meet up with favorite cowboy Jake Norris, of Jackson Hole, for a little romance.

When a mysterious 1920's coin is discovered behind the Hutchins Creek Railroad Museum, Paige starts digging into four generations of Hutchins family history, with a little help from the Denver Mint. As legends of steam engines and coin mintage mingle, will Paige discover the true origin of the coin, or will she find herself riding the rails dangerously close to more than one long-hidden town secret?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/04/22.

Currently Free.

*The Third Temple (Sam Reilly Book 7)*




  








A mystery wrapped in a myth about the origins of humanity.

A race to find an ancient pyramid hidden in plain sight.

A secret so dangerous its guardians will kill to protect it.

And an ancient covenant that might save the world, or destroy it completely.

In 1655 a group of explorers from the Emerald Star entered the Namibian Desert in search of an ancient relic rumored to be hidden in a secret temple. None of the crew ever returned – but stories of their mysterious demise continued to be told.

In the present-day Turkish subterranean city of Derinkuyu, a strange wooden placard is discovered floating in an old well. It’s covered in the script of a language long forgotten, but Sam Reilly has seen the text before. The words suggest an ancient race might still exist, and are in the process of building a new temple.

The question is – is it the same temple where Dr. Billie Swan is being held prisoner?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/05/22.

Currently Free.

*Horizon Protocol: A Science Fiction Thriller (A Jackson Stone Espionage Technothriller Adventure Book 1)*




  








A massive disc hovers near Fort Hood Army Base…
Eight people are dead…
Will a shocking discovery enslave humanity forever?

Agent Jackson Stone has been searching for UFOs his entire life. When he’s saved by a clandestine organization, he becomes their weapon. Desperate for answers, will he betray the agency to uncover his past?

Agent Alabama Wren’s uncanny empathic abilities set her apart from other agents in the field. She’s tough, smart, and remarkably lethal. But will she have the strength to face the Others?

What they uncover begins a race around the globe.

Is a terrorist loose? Has Earth been invaded by the Others?

Or is it something more sinister?

A parallel Deep State wreaks fear and destruction, entangling Jackson and Alabama in a web of lies.

Who leads this world-wide conspiracy? Can it be stopped in time?

Brace. Horizon Protocol is now in effect.

Will it spell the doom of the human race?

James Rollins and Clive Cussler blended with Nick Thacker and Douglas Richards.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gypsy Magic: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel: (Poppy's Potions) (Haven Hollow Book 1) *




  








Paranormal Women’s Fiction from #1 Amazon bestseller, J.R. Rain, and New York Times bestseller, H.P. Mallory!

Welcome to Haven Hollow, a town of monsters…

After dating a string of losers and banishing a poltergeist, I packed up my Los Angeles life and my eleven-year-old son, and moved… to a town in Oregon with a population of 680. Well, 682 now.

Culture shock anyone? Ahem, never mind that… New starts can happen anywhere, right?

I hope so because I need to start the next chapter of my forty-three year life pronto. So, why Haven Hollow? For one reason—there aren’t any witches here. And a witch can make a gypsy’s life… complicated.

Oh, right, I’ve put the cart before the horse…

Hi, I’m Poppy Morton and I come from a long line of Scottish gypsies—gypsies who possess magic and make potions to treat any and all ailments. It’s been my dream to open my own potions store and I’m finally going to do it—in the picturesque and small town of Haven Hollow.

Once my son, Finn, and I get settled in our two-story ramshackle, decrepit and rickety farmhouse (that happens to be bordering a cemetery), the nightmares start. And they won’t stop. Almost every night, I find myself face to face with a shadow monster—and its victim. And I’m fairly sure it’s the victim sending me the night terrors, wanting me to figure out the mystery of who or what murdered him.

But, I’m not really sure I want to get involved. Between facing a huge remodel of the above mentioned “house”, getting my son situated in his new school, opening my potions store and dealing with one of the ghosts from my last house who somehow thumbed a ride to this one, I’ve got my hands full. Actually, more than full.

Good thing I’ve got a few handsome neighbors to call on—Marty Zach, a self-professed ghost exorcist who just happens to have the sexiest smile, and Roy Osbourne, a bear of a man who looks like he alone coined the word ‘lumberjack.’

While I’m taken by Marty’s charm and Roy’s really-really-really broad shoulders, I can’t help but feel like this whole town is hiding a secret… and that’s the mystery I mostly want to solve, ghost visions be damned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crossing Over Easy: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Eastwind Witches Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Werewolf. In the diner. With the frying pan.*
Top chef Nora Ashcroft just died. But instead of the afterlife, she's entered the magical town of Eastwind.

However, witches, vampires, and the grim reaper (he prefers you call him Ted) become the least of her concerns when she stumbles upon a fresh murder and all wands point to her as the prime suspect.

With a snarky hellhound familiar she doesn't want and new psychic powers she doesn't know how to use, can Nora exonerate herself by piecing together who killed the werewolf in the diner with the frying pan?

Crossing Over Easy is the first book in the delightful Eastwind Witches series (best enjoyed in order). If you love witty female sleuths, humorous hijinks, and sweet-as-cherry-pie love interests, you will adore Nova Nelson's magical cozy mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Metal: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Eastwind Witches Cozy Mysteries Book 2) *




  








A werewolf heiress just kicked the bucket. Suicide or foul play?


Eastwind's deputy has just ruled a wealthy werewolf's death a suicide, but something feels wrong to Fifth Wind witch Nora Ashcroft.


Her psychic suspicions are confirmed when the victim's ghost shows up on Nora's doorstep asking for help in solving her own murder.


The race to unbury the truth is on after one of the victim’s family members begins exhibiting the same signs of illness as the deceased. Will Nora discover the killer in time, or will Eastwind have another death on its hands?


Death Metal is the second book in the delightful Eastwind Witches series (best enjoyed in order). If you love snarky female sleuths, humorous hijinks, and delicious loves interests, you will adore Nova Nelson's magical cozy mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Third Knock the Charm: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Eastwind Witches Cozy Mysteries Book 3) *




  








When fate knocks, answer the door. Unless it knocks three times. Then pretend you didn’t hear it.

Nora Ashcroft knows all too well that life is full of trouble when you can speak to the dead.

When she accidentally lets in a dark entity to the house she shares with Ruby, it’s up to her to banish the who-knows-what before the rest of Eastwind devolves into complete chaos.

If she hopes to succeed, she'll need a special kind of assistance, and, unfortunately, the best man for the job is also the last witch in town she wants to spend time with ...

Third Knock the Charm is the third book in the delightful Eastwind Witches series (best enjoyed in order). If you love snarky female sleuths, humorous hijinks, and delicious loves interests, you will adore Nova Nelson's magical cozy mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead On Time (Unconventional Truth Series Book 1) *




  








Professor Whit Filmore thought he’d left his life as a detective behind to focus on teaching, but after a personal realization changed his life, he discovered his heightened senses help him pick up on clues that others can’t.

Together with his assistant Anna, an empath who is barely scratching the surface of her own talents, Whit travels to Aldridge, a small town in Texas, at the request of an old acquaintance in the FBI. Two girls have gone missing from opposite sides of town, and no one is cooperating. With so many obstacles, can Whit use his keen senses to find the girls in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/05/22.

Currently Free.

*Trick Shot: an absolutely gripping mystery and suspense thriller (The Fighting Detective Book 3) *




  








A blood-soaked body in a basement
A high-ranking police officer with dark secrets
A town full of suspects

And Jack Lisbon, a detective who stops at nothing to uncover the truth.

When a prominent pool hall owner is found brutally slain in his own home, Yorkville's Criminal Investigation Branch swoops into action.

The Assistant Commissioner of Police is piling the pressure on Detective Lisbon and his team. With suspicions the crime has links to terrorism and a meeting of world leaders about to kick off, solving the case is now an urgent priority.

But is the killer really linked to a terrorist organization? Or does the homicide have nothing to do with national security at all?

With the line of suspects stretching out the door, Jack and his partner Detective Claudia Taylor must pull out all stops to unravel this baffling crime.

Can Jack Lisbon solve the case in time to avert a disaster? Or will the Trick Shot mystery snooker him completely?

If you’re a fan of fast-paced thrillers by James Patterson, David Baldacci and Tess Gerritsen, action-packed Trick Shot will keep you reading into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Alien Safari: Books 1-3 *




  








The all-access safari pass to a world of “extraordinary imagination” – Readers’ Favorite

Three exciting adventures in one unmissable volume!

Warning! Wildlife may be dangerous. Proceed beyond this point at your own risk.

Book 1 – Alien Safari

To solve a mystery with galaxy-shaking implications, Detective Ferrix Vaughn joins a wildlife safari on Hesperidia, an alien world of savage beauty. It’s supposed to be a protected planet, but evidence of a deadly breach poses troubling questions. What links a crashed ship, five murders, and precious stolen biotech? Jan, the ranger who accompanies Vaughn, warns of something even deadlier: an apex predator that roams the remote region they’re about to enter. This is its killing season.

Book 2 – White Water

Discover the wet and wild side of alien nature as safari ranger Jan and her detective partner, Vaughn, re-team to find a missing girl and solve one of the galaxy’s oldest secrets. A leisurely cruise becomes a race against time when passengers steal Jan’s equipment for a dive into uncharted depths, triggering a tragic series of events.

Vaughn has to leave a crucial bombing investigation in another system to come to her aid. But he soon realizes the stakes of the illegal salvage operation underway on Hesperidia are far more explosive...and far-reaching…than anything he could have imagined.

Book 3 – Apex

In the wake of a devastating meteorite impact, Jan finds herself in competition with a formidable new male colleague for the role of First Ranger. Their assignment leads them to the frozen north, where the discovery of a deadly new species imperils not just the safari tours, but potentially all life on the planet.

Meanwhile, Detective Vaughn must face his tragic past head on when he learns that his niece has been targeted for assassination. To keep her safe, he brings her to an island haven on Hesperidia. But the timing of his return couldn’t be worse. A perfect storm of incident, treachery and planet-shaking events endangers the very future of human existence on this miraculous alien world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dark End (Supernova EMP Series Book 1) *




  








Only the strong will survive when civilization collapses.

Barnard's Star, light years away from Earth, went supernova. Now, six years later, the influence of that catastrophe is just reaching our planet. When the resultant EMP strikes Earth, the world is sent back to the Stone Age. Yet it soon grows evident there are worse things hidden in the dark matter released with the EMP. Human aggression goes off the charts. Violent eruptions become normal. Small disagreements become bloodbaths. Combined with the effects of the EMP, just surviving becomes a challenge.

Josh Standing took an oath to serve and protect those of their North Carolina community. That didn’t change when he left the police force to become a probation officer. But his drive to rescue tomorrow’s troubled youth has created a rift between him and his wife, Maxine, that he's not sure he can fix. Now Josh again finds himself torn between his duty and his family—stuck on a ship in the Atlantic with his daughter, tom-boy Tally, and 10 young offenders when the EMP hits.

Nurse Maxine’s greatest concern is to ensure their son, Storm, survives the cancer that has ravaged his body over the last year. She has taken the once promising athlete to face the diagnosis of the Boston doctors, miles from the family home. But the danger that awaits them in the chaos of a city without power and a crazed population is worse than any doctor's final pronouncement.

In the immediate aftermath of the EMP chaos, the separated Standings make their way toward the family farm in West Virginia, as agreed many years ago. However, getting to Maxine’s prepper parents is no small task in a world that’s swiftly turning into kill or be killed.

And when events threaten to separate them further, Josh is faced with an unthinkable choice in this thrilling post-apocalyptic series.

Prepper survivalist author Grace Hamilton invites you to step into a post-apocalyptic, EMP-ravaged world filled with strong, resourceful characters, survivalist knowledge, and edge-of-your seat action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Outlaw: Origins *




  








The next phase of humanity is waking up on the West Coast.
As they rise and fall, so goes the planet.

Book One of the Outlaw Series

Chase Jackson is just trying to graduate high school. But his body is changing in ways that make no sense, and that he can reveal to no one. Little does he know, his story is just beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Infected: Die Like Supernovas (The Outlaw Book 2)*




  








High school junior Chase Jackson is the infamous Outlaw, a celebrated midnight crimefighter caught in an ancient clash between order and corruption. The world only sees the mask, not the young man balancing his secret identity against love.

Rumors surface of a growing evil within Los Angeles, and powerful strangers are searching for the reclusive vigilante, whispering truths about his illness. Despite his desperate attempts for peace, the Outlaw is being drawn into war with the dangerous Infected.

Book Two of the coming-of-age, mysterious, super hero (ish), must-read, can't put down, young adult, romantic adventure series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Honeymoon Homicide: A Father Tom and Chief Helen Greer Mystery (The Mercy and Justice Mysteries Book 1) *




  







The murder of the deacon of Saint Clare's Catholic Church in Myerton cuts short the honeymoon plans of Father Tom Greer and his new wife, Chief of Police Helen Greer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead End: A Kaitlyn Willis Road Signs Mystery Series (Kaitlyn Willis Road Signs Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Dead End: A Kaitlyn Willis Mystery by Leslie J. Hall
What if Stephanie Plum worked with the cast of “Parks and Recreation”?

Kaitlyn Willis’s job as a Code Enforcement Officer usually involves writing tickets for untrimmed trees and cars parked on the suburban lawns of Cedar Grove, Washington. But when she finds a dead body in the backyard of a perfect-on-the-outside neighborhood, her safe and stable world is turned upside down.

Everyone – including the sexy, serious homicide detective investigating the case – tells her to stay away from the tragedy and let the police do their jobs. But how can Kaitlyn ignore a murder in her own town, especially when she’s sure she’s on the police’s list of suspects?

Despite the distractions of her best friend’s dramatic love life and the enormous cat who’s determined to become Kaitlyn’s new sidekick, this dedicated public servant can’t seem to steer her city pickup truck away from “Death Street,” where every family seems to hide secrets behind their neatly trimmed hedges.

If she’s not careful, code enforcement might get her killed.

Fans of Lucky O’Toole and Fortune Redding will love Kaitlyn Willis, dedicated community servant and budding amateur sleuth who takes on the “Pacific Northwest” in this funny, friendly, PG-rated ameatur sleuth mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gag Me with a Spoon: A 1980s Cozy Mystery (Major Bummer Murders #1)*




  








Welcome to Wahoo Beach, where there is always plenty of sun, surf, sand… and murder! Gag Me with a Spoon is Book 1 in the Major Bummer Murders series.

The year is 1986, and all Tiffany Sloan wants to do is listen to her favorite jams, catch some rays, and have a totally awesome opening weekend for her extreme new mini-golf course. But when a random dead dude is discovered nearby, Tiffany must put down her can of Aqua Net and pick up some clues to figure out what happened -- and why -- before her business is mega destroyed. Join Tiffany, her preppy ex-boyfriend, and a punk kid named Zero as they track down info across Wahoo Beach to solve the mystery before the killer can strike again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Rescuing Reeve: A Twisty Suspense Novel (Cassidy Kincaid Book 1) *




  








*A young widow. A deadly search. When the tables are turned, who will survive?*
Dr. Cassidy Kincaid barely finishes her field work on one of Costa Rica’s most dangerous volcanoes when a desperate call from a family member turns her world upside-down. Cassidy’s troubled stepbrother, Reeve, has gone missing in a nearby party town.

Unable to turn her back on Reeve this time, and hoping the victory of finding him might make her strong again, Cassidy vows to find him.

However, as the mystery draws her deeper into the darkest corners of paradise, Cassidy discovers a shocking truth about the stepbrother she never understood. Will this truth save Reeve, or place Cassidy in the crosshairs of a ruthless killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Against All Odds: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Grimm's War Book 1) *




  








The wrong crew. The wrong ship. The right Captain.

Idealistic navy lieutenant Jacob Grimm just wanted to honor his mother’s sacrifice in the last great war. When he’s forced to return fire and destroy a squadron of ships to save his own, he thinks he’s the hero…

Until they discover the ships are full of children.

Disgraced and denied promotion, Jacob’s career is over. That is until the head of ONI needs a disposable officer to command a battered destroyer on the rim.

There’s just one problem, Interceptor hasn’t had a CO in months and the ship is a mess. Worse, the system he’s assigned to is corrupt and on the verge of all-out civil war with the Alliance.

However, no one told Jacob he was disposable.

Pirates, smugglers, and Caliphate spies complicate the situation and one captain with an old ship can’t enforce the law, let alone stop anyone.

The single greatest discovery of all time is about to change intergalactic politics forever. If Jacob doesn’t find a way to succeed, then it won’t just be the end of the Alliance, it will be the end of freedom for humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Outliers: A Post-Apocalyptic Dystopian Novel (The Outliers Saga Book 1) *




  








Winner in the 2018 Kindle Books Awards for Sci-Fi/Fantasy Fiction
B.R.A.G.Medallion Honoree
Finalist in the 2018 Wishing Shelf Book Awards For Adult Fiction
Top 10 Finalist in the Author Academy Awards for Sci-Fi/Fantasy Fiction
Cover Finalist in the 2019 RONE Awards from InD'tale Magazine

"Fear is normal, Indra, it is what you do with that fear that determines if you are strong or weak."

In the dusty ruins of the world, three groups exist: the Sovereign, the Fortis, and the Outliers. Indra is an Outlier. Living on land that has not healed from the poison of the past, the Outliers have adapted - but to the Sovereign and the Fortis, they are nothing.

For centuries the Fortis have made their abuse of Outliers a sport, but when Asa comes to Indra's rescue, she sees something different in him. Something that marks him as so much more than just a Fortis guard.

But when Indra's world begins to unravel, even the quiet alliance she and Asa have formed cannot save her from the wrath of the Sovereign. In one life-altering moment, everything Indra has ever known is ripped away, forcing her to face a world even more harsh and unforgiving. Broken and scarred, Indra finds herself on a journey that will challenge everything she's ever been taught, learning along the way that she's stronger than she ever imagined. Maybe even strong enough to free her people forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Caesar vs Zombies *




  







Millions of zombies are invading Europe and only one man can stop them. An asteroid in Central Asia triggered the outbreak and now it’s sweeping Eurasia. Caesar must move people off the mainland, battle zombie hordes, and deal with a Senate that wants to ruin him. Meet Caesar, Cato, Cicero, Crassus, Calpurnia, Cleopatra, Caesarion, and Pompey the Great in this fun monster thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Zombie Dinosaurs *




  







An alien extermination fleet arrives in 50 years, but physicists have breached quantum space to open a portal to dino times. As people build a future in the past, they move displaced dinos to the island of India. When fed cattle with mad cow disease, the dinos die, only to rise with a mindless appetite for brains. The family living among history's most dangerous creatures, 67 million years in the past, must now survive the world's biggest zombies -- and time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nazis vs Dinos: (Dinos win!) *




  







It’s 1944 and Hitler is desperate. Russians will soon be shelling Berlin, so a monstrous dictator out of time sends commandos to a timeless island that some call Atlantis to steal a super-weapon that may be the lost Ark of the Covenant -- an ironic weapon for a regime exterminating Jews. The best Nazis must get past the worst monsters of the future or they’re history. The truths they discover are more monstrous than the lies they’ve been told because the island is out of time -- and so are they.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dino Wars: Ancient Humans vs Smart Raptors *




  








If the asteroid that killed dinosaurs, 65 million years ago, had been half as big, only dinos in the Americas would have died. Mammals would have evolved without dinos on South America Island until a land bridge connected it with North America, 3 million years ago. The smartest raptor, troodon, grew twice as big above the Arctic Circle because harsh conditions rewarded intelligence. Their descendants may have ruled the world when modern humans first encountered dinos in North America. This epic fantasy thriller is what a world war between people and smart raptors may look like.

Twice as tall and several times as heavy as man, 15 million raptors invading the Americas from Asia orphan a precocious boy who devotes himself to the extermination of these man-eaters. He needs friends to take the fight to the enemy. But his obsession with avenging his parents blinds him to his closest friend while traitors within his own family ally with raptors to replace him at the top of the food chain. It’ll take all his wit to save his loved ones from the raptor army marching to eat him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Revenge is Sweet (A Samantha Church Mystery, Book 2) *




  








Revenge is a dish best served with blood...

In Revenge is Sweet, the sequel to The Friday Edition, Samantha Church is back and the stakes are higher than ever. In a sinister quest to settle the score, the drug dealers she thwarted are no longer motivated by money or politics, they want one thing and one thing only: Revenge.

Snow swirls on a cold February night when reporter Samantha Church and her publisher Wilson Cole Jr. are kidnapped.

Days following the kidnapping, Sam wakes up in a hospital bed, dazed, bruised and confused. Why did they let her go? It makes no sense. It is only when the kidnappers make their next move does she realize why they let her go.

The kidnappers want to hurt Sam by harming those she loves most, her best friend and coworker, Wilson Cole Jr., and worse, her daughter, April. They taunt Sam, wanting to break her down mentally, physically and emotionally—pretty little April, watch her bleed, pretty little April, now we'll have some fun. Say bye-bye, pretty little April will die before your eyes.

Revenge doesn't come any sweeter. Or does it? Is all hope seemingly lost? Or is revenge a two-way street? Does Sam have a plan of her own for the kidnappers—one that will finally settle the score?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Curious Corpse in the Cavern: A Small Town Cozy Animal Mystery (The Misty Milton Mysteries Book 1)*




  








*Who thought Doofus and Floofus would be the best cat detectives in Quinn?*

Starting over in a sleepy small town would never be easy, but Misty Milton’s gourmet cat food delivery business soon made her a hit with the locals.

Well, most of them…

Until her cats help a teenage couple uncover a curiously preserved 50-year-old corpse while hunting for fabled pirate treasure.

That’s when a tale of unrequited love, blackmail and murder rapidly unravels.

And if that wasn’t tricky enough, her bully of a husband has tracked her across five states, determined to drag her back to Kansas…

*Can Misty and her feline sidekicks solve this decades old mystery before another murder shakes the community?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Case of the Fugitive Flamingo: A Julia Lives in a Van Mystery Book 1*




  








Julia Ross is a 48-year-old divorcee who decides to completely upend her life.

A year after her divorce, Julia sells everything (including the house), turns her minivan into a camper, and heads to an idyllic beachfront state park in Florida. What is supposed to be a month of sunbathing, hiking, biking, and self-care, however, turns into a murder investigation when a camper is found dead in his RV.

At first, Julia doesn't want to get involved. After all, she’s at the beach to relax. But her new camping friends, Dottie and Penelope, insist she help them find the murderer. They believe the Sheriff has arrested the wrong man, one of their birding club friends. And they believe Julia is precisely the right person to prove their friend innocent and find the real killer.

The Case of the Fugitive Flamingo is the first book in the Julia Lives in a Van series. It’s a light-hearted, cozy murder mystery with a delightful cast of characters, which includes Julia and her two new camping friends, Dottie and Penelope, and also Toby, an abandoned pup Julia found on her drive down to Florida. This book is safe for anyone at any age to read. It has no swearing, no explicit content, and no gore. Yes, there’s a murder to solve, but this is all done against a backdrop of exquisite natural beauty, budding friendships, and of course, birdwatching.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bones at the Manor House: A Romantic Wartime Cozy Mystery (Dr. Benjamin Bones Mysteries Book 2)*




  








Two ghosts troubled Dr. Benjamin Bones. One he feared would never release him. Another he worried might slip away, however much he tightened his grip...

So begins the second book in Emma Jameson's romantic wartime cozy mystery series. Return to Birdswing, a tiny Cornish village, in the bitter winter of 1939 and revisit old friends as they embark on more amateur sleuthing.

Lady Juliet is vexed by the return of her ne'er-do-well husband, Ethan Bolivar, while Ben's obsession with the Fenton House ghost deepens. When a bloodless, naked corpse is discovered in a great house in the nearby village of Barking, Ben and Juliet uncover lies, theft, illicit affairs, and a butler who just might have done it.

Brimming with historical details and warm humor, Bones at the Manor House is another witty and heartfelt mystery from NYT and USA Today bestselling author Emma Jameson.

Previously published as DIVORCE CAN BE DEADLY.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Nineteen Weeks: America, Britain, and the Fateful Summer of 1940*




  








Nineteen Weeks is Norman Moss’s riveting account of the events in 1940 that changed Britain and America forever.

The weeks between May and September 1940 saw Hitler’s stunning conquest of France, Britain’s struggle against the threat of invasion, and a passionate debate in the United States over the proper response to these events.

Two battles raged in that summer, both vital to Britain’s survival: the battle for Europe and then for mastery of the skies over Britain, and in America the battle for public and political opinion, between those who believed that America had a stake in the defeat of Hitler and the isolationists.

Norman Moss moves swiftly between the battlefields of Europe and the halls of Congress, between struggle in the air and in American political convention halls. He gives us a fresh view of ‘our finest hour.’


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Fall Of Time (The One Second Per Second Series Book 2) *




  







n this sequel to One Second Per Second, the saga continues of a broken universe where time travel is easier to achieve than to avoid. Now, the battle lines are drawn. To some, the continual rewriting of history is nihilistic insanity. To others, travel in all four dimensions—including time—is an inalienable right bestowed on humankind by the new natural order. Forces are amassing on either side of the conflict as the collapse of time itself is imminent. Surprisingly, not everyone is allowing this to bother them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Remember, Remember: a Sherlock Holmes and Lucy James Mystery*




  








A loss of identity. A dastardly assassination plot. And a woman who must solve both riddles to save those she loves . . .

London, 1896--On a cold November morning, a lovely American actress awakens face-down on the concrete pavement just outside the British Museum. She has no memory of who she is, or what has happened to her--just a dim recollection of the name "Sherlock Holmes." 

The search for clues to her true identity leads her to an alarming revelation: she may have killed someone, and someone is definitely trying to kill her. Desperate to find the truth and save her own life, she digs deeper, only to find that she is not the only target. 

Backed by a familiar foe, shadowy, menacing figures have plotted an assassination at the British Museum. As the young actress works to learn more about their evil plan, her memory suddenly returns. She realizes she is none other than Lucy James, daughter of Sherlock Holmes himself! Now Lucy must put her inherited sleuthing abilities to the test as she, Holmes, and Watson work together to foil the assassination attempt. But their adversaries are ruthless and cunning, and success is far from certain. Can they escape peril and defeat the would-be killers? Or will Lucy lose everyone she holds dear?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Diamonds on the Danube: A River Cruising Cozy Mystery (River Cruise Cozies Book 1) *




  








She gladly came out of retirement. She never expected to be cruising down the Danube trying to catch a diamond thief red-handed.

Adelle didn’t expect her sixties to be… boring. So when her travel-agent friend asks her to guide a cruise from Budapest to Amsterdam, the born people-pleaser jumps at the chance to help four women have an unforgettable vacation. But when expensive jewelry goes missing, she fears one of her happy travelers could be the culprit.

Struggling to contain an increasingly unruly group of guests, Adelle has her hands full while trying to solve the case. And with accusations flying and tempers rising fast, she’s terrified she’s sailing straight into a whirlpool of disaster.

Will Adelle unmask the crook before her adventure sinks into muddy waters?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadhead and Buried (English Cottage Garden Mysteries ~ Book 1): a humorous, cozy British whodunnit mystery (The English Cottage Garden Mysteries) *




  








Poppy desperately wants to pay off her debts, quit her dead-end job, find her missing father... oh, and keep a plant alive. But she knows that these are just hopeless dreams. Then a mysterious letter arrives and Poppy finds that she's inherited a cottage garden nursery - complete with romantic climbing roses, scented herbs, a bossy, talkative ginger cat.. and a dead body!

Now she must solve the mystery or risk losing her new home and the chance for a fresh start. But who would want to murder a gardener in a sleepy little village? Could a reclusive inventor have something to do with the killing? What about the brooding crime author next door? And why is her long-lost cousin so desperate for her to sell the cottage?

Poppy might not know her pansies from her petunias, but that doesn't stop her digging for clues. The only problem is - she could be digging her own grave too...

This book follows British English spelling and usage.
Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language.
Genre: cat mystery / cozy mystery series / gardening cozy mystery / women amateur sleuth / British detective mystery


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*No Hiding Place (DI Sally Parker Thriller Book 2) *




  








A family ripped apart by secrets...

A country lane which holds hidden terrors.

The villagers are restless. It's up to DI Sally Parker to ease their understandable fears.

It's terrifying to imagine what lurks in the dark nights around every corner!

With the suspect list growing and Sally's frustration mounting, can she arrest the culprit before they find a way of escaping her clutches for good?

It's shocking when reality strikes... Killers come in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lucy's Coming for you...: A chilling psychological thriller and a must-read debut (The Advocate Series Book 1) *




  








Summer Thomas questions her own sanity when violent patient, Lucy Clark, disappears from a locked hospital ward.

Because no one else will admit that Lucy exists.

As Summer digs deeper into the disappearance, it becomes apparent that Lucy is looking for her too, but Summer should have stayed away. Now, Lucy is coming for her...

And there's no escaping someone who doesn't exist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tropical Freeze: Thorn series Book 2 (Thorn Novels) *




  








The rugged Florida troubleshooter Thorn is back in another high-tension story of crime, love, and revenge, described by the Chicago Tribune as "wry, vivid, wonderful. . . . A first-rate thriller!"

In an exotic blue-water locale where greed and criminality thrive, the mysterious disappearance of Thorn's boyhood friend Gaeton Richards, an FBI agent, entangles Thorn in a web of violence and intrigue that takes him from seamy local bars to glittering ocean villas. Then, when Gaeton's beautiful sister becomes Thorn's lover, he finds himself facing a jealous lunatic stalking her, a rogue government agent involved in a murderous scam, and an unforgettable underworld of petty crooks, amoral hired guns, and dangerous losers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Grave Invitation (The Kilimanjaro Club Adventure Series Book 1) *




  








A celebrated explorer brazenly murdered. A fabled treasure lost in the African wilderness.

Stuart Mancini is on the verge of closing a merger that will net him a fortune when his routine business luncheon is hijacked by an unexpected visit from a pair of eccentric Englishmen claiming to represent his estranged—and recently murdered—grandfather. Within hours, Stuart is swept from his predictable, meticulous Manhattan environment into a storm of family mysteries, kidnapping, and murder. Stuart’s sudden induction into the enigmatic Kilimanjaro Club—a global network of covert adventurers—launches him into an intercontinental pursuit of his legendary grandfather’s secrets, a missing business partner, and an unpredictable web of adventure, discovery, and introspection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE ANGOLA DECEPTION: A Global Conspiracy Action Thriller (The Rogue State series Book 1) *




  








★★★★★ "MATCHES ANYTHING BY THE MASTERS."

Former US Navy SEAL Frank Marshall is a dangerously messed up individual. Haunted by thousands of innocent deaths, Frank’s mission in life is to make those responsible pay, and that means stepping back onto the grid…where men of violence are waiting to kill him.

Across the Atlantic, a ruthless London gangster has given Border Force officer Roy Sullivan an ultimatum—take part in a criminal enterprise or watch his young son suffer the consequences.

Now an impending global disaster is about to throw the two men together, a horrifying conspiracy that will decimate humanity and usher in a brutal new dawn for mankind. To stop it, Frank and Roy must join forces...

Or three billion people are going to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One Damned Island After Another (Illustrated): The Saga of the Seventh*




  







Clive Howard and Joe Whitley were both sergeants and served as correspondents for the Seventh Air Force during World War 2. The men of the Seventh were forced to fly the longest missions in any theater of war, entirely over water and, at first, without fighter escort. They fought at Midway, Guadalcanal, Tarawa, Kwajalein, Eniwetok, Truk, Saipan, Palau, the Philippines, Iwo Jima, and finally Tokyo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Patton and His Third Army (Annotated) *




  







In Patton and His Third Army, Brenton Wallace details the actions of General George S. Patton and the Third Army from its preparations in Britain, to its first engagements with the enemy, through to the major battles countering the German offensives, liberating Paris and breaking across the Moselle into the Nazi heartland to subdue Hitler's forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kidnapping Ronnie: The Incredible Story Behind the Capture of One of the World's Most Wanted Criminals*




  








The true story of the notorious Great Train Robber Ronnie Biggs and his daring abduction from Brazil in 1981.

‘One of the most renowned capers in criminal folklore’Irish News

This Second Edition contains new content on one of the most spectacular capers of modern times, involving a world famous villain, a group of former soldiers, and the shadowy world of British intelligence. But who was the mastermind behind the kidnap mission? Was it a ‘deniable operation’ by the Government or Scotland Yard? Was it payback? It was even suggested that the Americans may have been behind it from the start!

‘One of the most puzzling crime stories’ Daily Mail

In this remarkable tale of conspiracy, adventure and intrigue one of the team relives his experience for the first time. It makes for an unforgettable, action-packed read. You couldn’t make it up!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Tripping Over Engineering: Going Nuclear: Exploring the Birth of the Atomic Age *




  








How would you like to actually see the dark secrets of the US nuclear weapons program. Stand on the site of the first nuclear reactor (CP-1). Stand in the control room of the first continuous operating reactor (X-10). Stand at the loading face of the first production reactor (Hanford B) that produced plutonium for the first atomic detonation and many of the 60,000 US nuclear weapons produced. Walk through USS Nautilus, the first nuclear submarine, which changed the entire concept of warfare at sea.

The story of US nuclear weapons often focuses on the physicists delving into new aspects of their science. But how much engineering effort and expense was spent on producing the isotopes, building the weapons and putting them on target. Nuclear medicine, the space program, the rapid development of jet aircraft, the human genome project are all progeny of the nuclear age. All had some relationship with the desire to produce and deliver nuclear weapons. Besides technical progress, the nuclear age also redefined the world socially and culturally. This engineering deserves more than a footnote in history. It deserves to be seen. Until you can go, get on the bus with me, I saved you a seat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/09/22.

Currently Free.

*THE REVOLUTION WILL BE TOKENIZED: AN URBAN SCI FI THRILLER (The Daedalus Cycle Book 1) *




  








Blade Runner meets Hunger Games!

In a future where the world is completely digitalized a young woman named Cypher is on the run!

After stealing the DAEDALUS, a particularly dangerous piece of software from her ex-boyfriend, Cypher is stranded in a refugee camp in Africa. There she soon makes new allies and enemies. Pursued by a local gang and a dangerous international conglomerate she must quickly learn how to use the stolen program to survive.

Soon enough she realizes DAEDALUS might be more than the key to escape from her current situation. She might start a revolution with it . . .

Book I of the Daedalus Cycle.

From the author of the acclaimed short story collection DON'T OVERTHINK THE APPLICATION SAID comes a stunning, thrilling, and provocative debut novel in the tradition of Cyberpunk, William Gibson and Philip K. Dick.

A fast-paced thrill-ride into a plausible future, that is the kickoff for the DAEDALUS CYCLE.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*DIE BY THE CODE: A DYSTOPIAN CYBER THRILLER (The Daedalus Cycle Book 2) *




  








Book II of The Daedalus Cycle

They hunted her. They tried to kill her. They will pay the price.

Blade Runner meets Hunger Games.

After escaping Ghana, Cypher and her friend, Tifi, find themselves in the streets of the near-future metropolis of Hong Kong, where they will make new allies and powerful enemies. Still armed with the stolen hacking software, DAEDALUS, she soon discovers that the danger she thought was behind them was only a small taste of what lies ahead.

Now the hunters are on their trail, and this time they are willing to do anything to eliminate the threat Cypher poses. Among them is Damian. As an advising cybersecurity expert, he soon must ask himself how far he is willing to go to succeed at his job.

As the confrontation demands more and more casualties, Cypher finally embraces her own legend and makes a decision that will change her life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE ERROR IN MY SYSTEM: A NEAR FUTURE TECHNOTHRILLER (The Daedalus Cycle Book 3) *




  








Book III of The Daedalus Cycle

The hunt for Cypher is coming to an end.

Hidden behind a new face and a new identity, Cypher is considered dead by the world. Planning her final move against her enemies, she must face a danger she has never known. Within the MOSAIC network, traitors work against her, and if she isn’t careful, it might be those closest to her who will bring her down.

Meanwhile, in near-future Berlin, Damian has a new job—the chief of cybersecurity for the company he plans to bring down. For him, a dangerous game of hide and seek begins as he secretly pledges his alliance to Cypher and her crusade.

From the author of the acclaimed debut novels, THE REVOLUTION WILL BE TOKENIZED and DIE BY THE CODE, as well as the short story collections, DON’T OVERTHINK THE APPLICATION SAID and the upcoming THE DEVIL IS IN THE DATA, comes the next chapter of The Daedalus Cycle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dream of the Iron Dragon: An Alternate History Viking Epic (Saga of the Iron Dragon Book 1) *




  








DRAGON AWARD FINALIST FOR BEST ALTERNATE HISTORY NOVEL

Trapped 1300 years in the past, they have one mission: survive.

In the 23rd century, humanity has been hunted to the verge of extinction by an alien race. When an exploratory ship accidentally travels back in time to Viking age Scandinavia, the human race is given a second chance. Pursued by the power-hungry King Harald, the four surviving crew members join a ragtag band of Vikings as they pillage their way across Europe. It will take all their ingenuity, courage and technical know-how just to survive. But survival is only the beginning. To save humanity, they must somehow return to the stars.

Thus begins a decades-long effort to teach the Vikings to build a craft capable of reaching space—a ship that will come to be known as the Iron Dragon.

THE DREAM OF THE IRON DRAGON is the first installment in the 5-part Saga of the Iron Dragon.

"Terrific storytelling, letter-perfect alternate-history, and the highest stakes for humanity imaginable combine to make this a thrilling start to an exciting new Viking saga. Kroese avoids both romanticizing and demonizing the Vikings, showing them to us in all their humanity, while spinning a tale that pulls no punches and leaves us gasping for more." - Lars Hedbor


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Graveyard Shift: A Horror Comedy (24/7 Demon Mart Book 1)*




  








One loser, one talking cockroach, and one karate-chopping bombshell are all that stand between YOU and hell on earth.

Lloyd Wallace is the most clueless crossing guard the intersection of hell and earth has ever seen. So clueless, that he doesn't even realize the beer cave in the corner store where he works is the gateway to hell. The gate needs a hero, but Lloyd's a zero, a loser with a capital L. He's ten thousand dollars in debt and lives with his parents. He's been fired from every job he's ever had. He was the first thing his ex-girlfriend tossed to the curb when she upgraded her life. He had no money and no prospects until the night he accidentally slayed a one-eyed tentacle monster hellbent on world domination. And, impressed by his pure heart and bravery, the suave but devilish owner of the 24/7 Dairy Mart gave Lloyd a job.

His coworkers—a karate-chopping bombshell and a talking roach with a really bad attitude—need Lloyd's help to keep the demons in line. Can he man up and become a world-saving hero? Or, will he remain a couch-surfing zero? The fate of the world is on the line. What could go wrong?

24/7 Demon Mart is a new horror-comedy / comic fantasy series for fans of A. Lee Martinez (Gil's All-fright Diner), David Wong (John Dies at the End), Rick Gualtieri (Bill the Vampire), Christopher Moore (Practical Demonkeeping), Mark Cain (Circles in Hell series), and Heide Goody (Clovenhoof). If you love Exorcist-level demon vomit, brooding Lovecraftian hell monsters, and plenty of laughs, this novel is for you. The Graveyard Shift is the first book in the 24/7 Demon Mart universe, A frightfully funny series for horror comedy and comic fantasy fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Puzzled: An adventure story filled with suspense, mystery, and fantasy - for kids ages 9-12 and teens (The Puzzled Mystery Adventure Series Book 1) *




  








Peter, an exceptionally clever junior high school kid, is pulled into an adventure where he and a few friends have to solve a series of very challenging riddles and puzzles. Peter's mind, which has an amazing talent for problem-solving, is needed to save the world.

This adventure sure is a big change from what Peter typically deals with in life: He gets called geek and nerd by everyone in the cool group. He tries to hide his love for learning, in a hope to stick out a little less. He fantasizes about a girl who is out of his league.

Peter and his friends must solve every confusing riddle and challenging puzzle they face. If they can’t, a powerful supernatural being will cause immense destruction and devastation...

The Puzzled Series is a one-of-a-kind mystery adventure that will capture the interest of kids, teenagers, and adults. You’ll be scratching your head as you try to solve the puzzles and riddles along with the characters!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Baking and Entering (Raised and Glazed Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








One red shoe…
Can ruin your whole day.
Forty-something, Maggie Sharpe, has returned to her quaint, childhood town of Dogwood Mountain, Missouri, nestled in the beautiful Ozark Mountains. She recently inherited Dogwood Donuts, along with a cute little cottage, from her Aunt Marjorie and she is ready to keep the business running and settle into a new, peaceful life.

Maggie throws herself into running the bakery, but the baking grinds to a halt when a body is discovered in the alley behind her new shop and a whole host of small town secrets surface as a result of the investigation.

With the police on her door step every time she turns around, she’s thrown into an even bigger mess than the glaze on her favorite donut when an important clue is found in the worst possible place… her donut shop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Stoneybrook Mystery Collection: A Cozy Mystery Box Set Books 7-9*




  








This is the third set of books in Eryn Scott’s popular Stoneybrook Mystery series. Follow jam maker, Hadley James, and her friends as they solve crimes in their usually peaceful town. Each book features a different cat and two recipes.

Book 7 - A Bitter Shot

Book 8 - A Sketchy Demise

Book 9 - A Grilled Suspect


A Bitter Shot

This barista’s in a whole latte trouble …

The new barista at Cascade River Coffee is Stoneybrook’s new obsession. Everyone loves Max and his latte art … until he’s found standing over a body, a smoking gun in hand. The coffee company's owner, Wendy, is desperate to prove her most popular employee is not guilty. She seeks out Hadley’s help with the case.

As Hadley, Paul, Suze, and Luke join together to discover the truth about the murder, they uncover more secrets than they bargained for. The victim was a Seattle-based journalist, and he was working to spill the beans on a few big scandals. But will Hadley and the gang be able to prove any of this was grounds for murder?

Recipes included: spiced coffee blossoms and cinnamon pecan biscotti





A Sketchy Demise

Bad muse travels fast …

The people of Stoneybrook are worried when billionaire Victoria VanFranken moves to town. They know that much money usually brings trouble. And they aren’t wrong. After less than a month in the valley, Victoria is found murdered in her mansion.

The most surprising part is that the main suspect is one of their own: Suzanne, a local artist and Hadley’s best friend, was the last person to see Victoria alive. The evidence overwhelmingly points to Suze, who was hired to paint a portrait of the billionaire and argued with Victoria hours before her death.

Hadley’s sure the pieces of art in Suze’s gallery aren’t the only things being framed, but can she prove it before Suze is out of options?


Recipes included: thumbprint cookies and honey-sweetened grapefruit jam



A Grilled Suspect

No roast for the wicked …

Everyone in Stoneybrook is on edge as a high-profile trial takes place up north in the city of Cascade Ridge. They’re excited for justice to be served, and the boost in business as onlookers flock to the Cascade Valley doesn’t hurt either. But when the remains of the main suspect in the case show up just outside of Stoneybrook in a burnt vehicle, they realize something sinister is at play.

Was it a freak accident? Or did one of the victims take revenge, just in case the jury wouldn’t convict?

With Paul tied up in the case, it’s up to Hadley to help Suze with wedding planning. But when the investigation points to a local couple, it’s up to Hadley and the gang to hold the real killer’s feet to the fire.

Recipes included: rosemary chicken and smashed potatoes


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Beachfront Bakery: A Murderous Macaron (A Beachfront Bakery Cozy Mystery—Book 2) *




  








BEACHFRONT BAKERY: A MURDEROUS MACARON is book #2 in a charming and hilarious new cozy mystery series by #1 bestselling author Fiona Grace, whose bestselling Murder in the Manor (A Lacey Doyle Cozy Mystery) has nearly 200 five star reviews.

Allison Sweet, 34, a sous chef in Los Angeles, has had it up to here with demeaning customers, her demanding boss, and her failed love life. After a shocking incident, she realizes the time has come to start life fresh and follow her lifelong dream of moving to a small town and opening a bakery of her own.

A rude tourist dies after eating his way up and down the boardwalk, and all eyes fall on Allison, as the police blame her new macarons. The macarons have a secret ingredient that is so delicious it has customers lining up and down the boardwalk—but they are not, she knows, the cause of death.

Allison, forced to clear her name and salvage her customers, has no choice but to retrace the victim’s foodie trek up and down the boardwalk, and to figure out what he ate—or who he insulted—that could have gotten him killed.

With her beloved dog at her side, it is a race against time to crack the mystery and solve the crime before she loses her bakery—and her budding romance—for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hit & Run (Dev Haskell Private Investigator Book 32) (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator) *




  








Hit & Run (Dev Haskell Private Investigator Book 32)

Private Investigator Dev Haskell gets a personal invitation to high school classmate, millionaire, Arthur (Arty-Farty) Grumley's mansion. Dev didn't like the guy in high school and nothing's changed since then. Still, it's an investigation and Dev can charge Arty-Farty top dollar. There's just one problem that suddenly turns into many problems.

Meanwhile, Dev is dating two women. What are the odds they have a common friend? Things are once again complicated.

Better get your copy now and see if Dev makes it out alive . . .*Faricy is America's hottest new mystery writer and Dev Haskell is one of the looniest and most enjoyable characters inhabiting the world of fictional private investigators out there today.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cutler's Friend (The John Cutler Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Would you help an old friend if it cost you happiness?

After years of turmoil, John Cutler’s life is on level ground. He’s reconnected with his daughter, started a business, and found new love.

Now, an old friend rolls into town with a simple agenda—prove the innocence of his ex-wife. She’s in jail for murdering her husband and needs someone like Cutler to find the true killer.

Helping will come at a steep price for Cutler. It means getting sideways with the local cops, crossing gang members, and upsetting his girlfriend.

Cutler’s willing to risk it all so an innocent woman can go free. Because that’s what friends do—even those who haven’t spoken to each other in years.

As he searches for the actual murderer, will John Cutler lose everything he’s worked so hard to build?

Cutler’s Friend is the third book in the thrilling new series from Colin Conway, the author of the 509 Crime Stories and the Flip-Flop Detective. If you want your crime fiction realistic, then you’ll love this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Coastwatchers (Illustrated): Operation Ferdinand and the Fight for the South Pacific *




  







The Coastwatchers is the story of the unsung heroic civilian spotters of World War 2 who roamed the coastlines of their home islands and reported back enemy sightings to Allied Intelligence. Author Eric Feldt led Operation Ferdinand, part of the build-up to the Normandy landings, in which the Coastwatchers, by this time on the US Navy's payroll, played a critical role. His intimate knowledge of Ferdinand, and his familiarity with the Coastwatchers of the Pacific islands, provides a unique perspective on this little known but important chapter of military history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Old Gimlet Eye (Annotated): The Adventures of Smedley D. Butler*




  








Smedley Butler joined the Marine Corps at age 16 and took part in critical military actions in Cuba, the Philippines, China, Central America, Mexico, and France. He won renown as a battlefield hero and was the most decorated Marine in U.S. history at the time of his death in 1940. 

Old Gimlet Eye is a boots-on-the-ground account of his many tours of duty, offering invaluable insight into early US military strategy and tactics, weaponry, equipment and many other fascinating field details from the Spanish-American War to World War I and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Operation Friday the 13th *




  








The worst is yet to come.

Never before in naval history had two surface fleets caused so much damage to each other in fifteen minutes as in the early morning hours of November 13, 1942.

More than 10,000 sailors from both sides died in the vicious battle, most of them in the first half hour of the action.

The Japanese lost two battleships, a cruiser, three destroyers and ten maru transports. They lost nearly 100 airplanes.

The Americans lost two cruisers, seven destroyers and twenty-seven airplanes.

In a battle that had all the aspects of a barroom brawl, here is the almost minute by minute action report of the ships and the men—the bravery, the courage and the mistakes that helped change the tide of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Northwest of Eden *




  







Northwest of Eden is a story of real people coping with dust and blistering heat as they treat wounded soldiers and civilians. The sarcasm is sharp, the pranks vicious, and bravado is just a veneer to cover the worry that we might not be good enough in the moment. It's funny, scary, and tragic, sometimes all on the same page - because that's how it really was. I wrote the story so that others could understand what military healthcare providers go through in a war zone, and the toll it takes on them. If you are a nurse or other healthcare professional, or if you have a family member who serves, I wrote this for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Theodore and The Cat with the Missing Sock: A Children's Picture Book about Love, Loyalty and Courage! (Theodore the Unfortunate Bear 4) *




  








Awards


Winner (Best Illustrations), Best Indie Book Award 2021
Bronze (Best Children's Illustrated E-Book), Independent Publisher Book Awards 2022
Finalist (Best Illustrations), Next Generation Indie Book Awards 2022

Synopsis
Who is this strange Little Black Cat? He has a coat of sleek beautiful fur, bright charming eyes, and… three white socks. Annabelle and Theodore have never seen this little kitty before in the neighbourhood, and he sure looks rather unusual, with only three white socks. What’s wrong with that? You may ask. Nothing really, but not when all the other pets have a complete set of four. That really makes this poor little kitty stand out, or shall I say... imperfect. No wonder he is a homeless cat!

Annabelle is determined to help her new feline friend. Fortunately, Mum has kept Annabelle’s things from her baby days in an old cookie tin, inside which there is a little white sock—perfect for the Little Black Cat.

Just when all seem well and good, disaster strikes. A misguided pelican breaks in at just the right time and takes off with the old cookie tin, leaving behind a scene of chaos and destruction.

Will Annabelle, Theodore and the Little Black Cat get their little white sock back? Or will they be caught up in yet another adventure of a lifetime? Find out in this fun-filled, captivating story that promises to bring joy and laughter to the whole family, not forgetting the book's important life lessons about ‘embracing imperfection’ and ‘seeking to understand others’. Or simply be mesmerized by the author’s breathtaking illustrations!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mona Lisa Eyes (Danny Logan Mystery #4) *




  








A modern version of a classic whodunit: Seattle PI Danny Logan investigates the murder of a beautiful heiress.

Danny Logan has known for a while that his partner, Antoinette "Toni" Blair is an extraordinarily gifted woman. But when she tells him one morning that Sophie Thoms is looking right at her with her "Mona Lisa Eyes", speaking to her with her gaze alone, Logan starts to worry. And for good reason: Sophie Thoms was murdered three months ago.

The police are baffled by the case and they offer no objections when Sophie's father, billionaire industrialist Sir Jacob Thoms, hires Logan PI to represent the family. Danny, Toni, and the rest of the crew dive headlong into a foreign world – a world of wealth and privilege, a world of beautiful women and their superstar boyfriends, a world where normal boundaries and limits no longer seem to apply.

They soon learn that this is not your normal PI case. Then again, nobody ever accused Danny Logan and Toni Blair of being your normal detectives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder in the Marsh *




  








A missing body. Two new deaths. A man in search of the truth.

1980
Revere Beach, Massachusetts

Detective Eddie Devlin is about to be relieved of his duty by the Revere Police Department.

A year ago, he shot the killer of a woman in the marsh, but the man’s body disappeared from the crime scene. Eddie soon became a suspect, then a person of interest, and finally a casualty of the ongoing investigation.

Shortly after he is let go, two bodies are found in the same place, and suspicions about Eddie’s guilt resurface. Determined to clear his name, the new civilian Devlin conducts his own investigation with the help of his bartender friend, Dana, and his almost girlfriend, Gwen.

The sordid beachfront, the murky marsh, and the rain-soaked season all help to set the stage for this gritty and unsettling mystery, where Devlin battles his relentless demons on the way to uncovering a deeper conspiracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Grifter's Daughter Series Vol 1-3 PLUS PREQUEL: Forever..And Then Some *





  






SHE’LL STEAL YOUR HEART, BUT IT’S A CON—
AND EVERYTHING’S NEGOTIABLE
Among the ranks of con royalty, Dani Silver’s the second-best living con artist, the first being her mentor and father, Leroy “Pops” Amadeus Logan, master of the long con, a dying art currently practiced by only a few old-timers—and Dani.

But Dani’s out to become THE greatest living con artist and prove that you can do well AND do good, by cheating people who really—really—deserve it. An avenging angel has never been so deliciously crooked!

Fans of heist and caper movies will be delighted by this delectable series and Dani’s amazing, wildly-intricate schemes. Laugh-out-loud funny, inventive, and appropriately low-life, hilarity erupts often, and romance sometimes ensues as she and her cockamamie crew take on some seriously bad dudes.

The Grifter’s Daughter (Book 1)
Flush with cash scammed from her billionaire fiancé, Dani can afford to put up the front money for a long con, and she’s looking for a mark. But not just any mark. Her idea of going sort-of-straight requires that the mark be crooked and really deserving of being fleeced.

The Ghost Coach (Book 2
Dani and her father, legendary crook Leroy Amadeus Logan, match wits as they battle for control of the scam for which “Pops” has been laying the groundwork for over a quarter of a century, carefully planting news stories about a “priceless” antique car in perfect condition, once owned by Amelia Earhart (or perhaps Mussolini.) There’s hardly anything more fun to watch than a dysfunctional family misbehaving!

The Blonde with the Dangerous ‘Do (Book 3)
Dani’s new suitor turned out to be a fellow con artist with a brute for a brother, who dumps her in a storm drain and leaves her for dead. Dani’s decided revenge is a dish best served blonde. And as only this appealing heroine could, she persuades her ex-fiancé to bankroll her con– yes, indeed, the same fiancé she scammed out of a million dollars.

Prequel: Forever…And Then Some
Told in interconnected short stories, some of them stretching to novellas, Forever…And Then Some is a prequel to The Grifter’s Daughter series, each story chronicling one of the cons of legendary con artist Leroy Logan and his crime partner Kate Mulrooney.

At its heart, the book is the Byzantine yet surprisingly tender tale of artists in love. Con artists, that is. Leroy’s the quintessential bad boy – lovable, irresponsible, untrustworthy, an unfaithful lazy lug who’s unlucky at gambling but renowned for criminal brilliance. Kate's known reverently in their circle as Fast Kate, an homage to her famous ability to spot a mark at a thousand paces. Naturally, they can’t resist each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Chasing Secrets: Books 1-3 (The Chase Malone Thrillers) *




  








Scientists say super AI, computer brain implants and other futuristic technologies are still decades away.
They are lying.

AI, Quantum and nano tech, beyond what most believe possible, have already been developed.

They exists. Science fiction is real.

People are using these amazing breakthroughs today. Corrupt and greedy people.

What about monopolizing the food supply? Monopolizing fresh water?
Manipulating human DNA? Manipulating the masses.
Controlling the weather? Controlling the masses.

Technologies so dangerous, we are all at risk . . .
Everything, the whole ball game, humanity, the planet itself could be lost.

It’s happening now. It may be too late to stop . . .
unless a brilliant engineer together with one of the world’s most lethal spies can find the evildoers before they themselves are found.

The chase is on!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/11/22.

Currently Free.

*The Entrant (Antigravity Racing League Book 1) *




  








Young adult science fiction adventure set in the fast-moving world of antigravity racing.
The ARL race craft run on sonic speeds just a few metres from the track and race massive rollercoaster circuits all across the galaxy. It is the biggest sport under the federation.

Zane Silvering, the son of an ARL legend, races in a local antigravity league and dreams of making it big in the galaxy.

On his eighteenth birthday, after being kicked out of his team, an ARL team offers him a position as a substitute of a substitute. Despite the warning signs, he seizes the opportunity, and boards a massive spaceship, the mobile base of a team competing for the galactic championship.

But the life of an ARL racer isn't as easy as he thought. The craft are raw and powerful, the competition relentless—also inside his team—and the game sometimes gets dirty. Just to get to race, he has to beat some of the galaxy's best racers.

And there's more to the team than racing: a group of them run secret missions for the enigmatic owner. Soon Zane works night-shift as their getaway pilot.

When the day and night jobs meet, he must step out of his father’s shadow, and race, not only for the glory, but for his life.

If you like underdog stories, awe-inspiring galactic trekking, and high-adrenaline racing, The Entrant will keep you strapped to your seat until the finish line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Really Puzzled (The Puzzled Mystery Adventure Series Book 2) *




  








Two years have passed since Peter and his friends went up against Zoltan—a supernatural being—in a battle of minds and wits, with the fate of the Earth on the line.

Life is great for Peter now: He and Nicola are still dating. He’s about to start high school, where he will be taking advanced science and math classes.

But then, out of nowhere, something happens… Something confusing and terrifying, which has the potential to cause immeasurable destruction. Is Zoltan angry again? Is Peter not living up to his promise? Or… is something else going on?

So once again, Peter and his friends’ problem-solving skills are needed. But this time, what they are faced with is way more puzzling, and the stakes are much, much higher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*American Goth: A Goode-Grace Mystery (Goode-Grace Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*A crime only she can see. A community hellbent on keeping secrets. Can she crack a homicide and live to tell the tale?*

Goth artist Trinity Goode never needed to fit in. Despite finding her creative niche in the big city, she longs to return to the simple life of her salt-of-the-earth hometown. So she races back to her farming roots in search of answers when her grandfather dies under mysterious circumstances.

Suspecting foul play, Trinity teams up with a dashing deputy to pry the truth from the tight-lipped small-towners. But with a cult pulling the strings, vicious rumors of the past hurting her chance at a fresh start, and the bodies piling up… she may be risking her inheritance to solve the murder.

Can she find her grandparent’s killer before she’s dead and buried?

American Goth is the intriguing first story in the Goode-Grace cozy mystery series. If you like quirky characters, snappy dialogue, and clever twists, then you’ll love Cyn Mackley’s captivating adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghosts of Guatemala: Book One of the John Carpenter Trilogy *




  








The CIA never left Latin America...

The CIA is facing catastrophic blackmail at the hands of an erratic Guatemalan drug lord: the infamous patrón of Antigua – Pablo Puentes. Desperate for a swift solution, the agency calls in their black operative fixer: John Carpenter.

John is a cold-blooded professional ready for the job. But the mission doesn’t have a simple fix. Pablo has a disastrous kill switch in place.

John is still haunted by the mysterious death of his best friend who died on a far too similar mission, and now is uncertain about how much he can trust his handler or his sensual partner.

Back at the agency, tensions are running hot as the stench of corruption is growing to a boiling point. If things aren’t put to rights – and soon – the entire mission will go up in flames and take the CIA down with it.

Only John Carpenter can bring this drug lord to justice and get the answers he deserves.

Because this mission is personal…


If you like the relentless tension of Daniel Silva and the gritty reality of Lee Child then you’ll love this first book in the John Carpenter Trilogy!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Operation Nicaragua: Book Two of the John Carpenter Trilogy *




  








Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer.

Black operative John Carpenter can’t forget his last mission. After uncovering brokered deals between a Guatemalan cartel and the CIA, John searches for the truth while going behind the back of his handler. At the same time, John is ordered to get a Silicon Valley millionaire out of Nicaragua amidst student riots and deadly paramilitary. He needs all of his ingenuity and training to get the asset – and himself - out alive.

Meanwhile, CIA Chief Operations Officer Mike Morrandon knows corruption exists in the rival Political Action Group. Abandoning protocol, Mike uncovers information in a dangerous love affair that may give him the answers he needs to set things right...or cost him his life.

Time is running out. Dangerous Cuban operatives have surfaced for unknown reasons. Russian intelligence is mysteriously involved in CIA affairs. Enemies are looking like allies in a world of secrets where there is no trust.

After all, the enemy of my enemy is my friend...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/11/22.

Currently Free.

*Beyond the Green Line: A British volunteer in the IDF during the al Aqsa Intifada *




  








I went to Israel looking for glory and instead found the Al Aqsa Intifada. I made Aliyah (immigrated to Israel) at a time when suicide bombers were immolating themselves and others on Israel’s streets. Almost exactly a year after my arrival I was in the Israel Defence Force.

They sent me over the Green Line into Nablus and Jenin and other Palestinian cities. I came face to face with suicide bombers, kids throwing stones, civilians wanting only to get through the day and a couple of the big terrorists who dispatched bombers to Israel.

What I saw, what I did and what I saw others do will stay with me forever. Not enough has been written about the Al Aqsa Intifada. A period of time that left a wound on Israeli society that may never heal.

If you ever wondered what a suicide bomber looks like, or how terror chiefs act when they’re arrested or how it feels to live in a world where the bus you’re travelling on might blow up then come with me Beyond the Green Line and see it through my eyes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Dog Logic: a novel *




  








Dog Logic: a novel

Hertell Daggett has just discovered a time capsule. Only this one is full of people, and they've been living beneath his pet cemetery since 1963 due to some bad information they got about the end of the world. Hertell leads the duck-and-cover civilization into the glorious, mystifying, and often dismaying modern world. What could possibly go wrong?

Silver Winner Foreword INDIES Book Of The Year Award - Science Fiction
Bronze Winner Readers' Favorite Award - Literary Fiction
Finalist National Indie Excellence Awards - Contemporary Novel


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Essie Cobb Senior Sleuth Mysteries: Books1-3 *




  







The first three books in the Essie Cobb Senior Sleuth Mysteries---BINGOED, PAPOOSED, and VALENTINED


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*DUPLICITY: A compelling Scottish murder mystery (Detective Inspector Munro murder mysteries Book 4)*




  








A local businessman disappears during a meal shared by old friends. When he is later found dead, DI Munro must cut through a densely-woven web of deceit to find out why.

The Carduccis and the Buchanans have been best of friends for years, but simmering under the surface are long-held jealousies and disagreements that only the criminal affairs of the men have kept at bay.

When, during a meal, Angus Buchanan steps out of the house to fetch a bottle of wine from the car and subsequently disappears, the police are quickly informed. But when the most likely explanations are ruled out, detectives Munro and West are called upon to investigate possible foul play.

When Buchanan is later found, having suffered a violent death, pathology rules out natural causes and it becomes clear that a terrible murder has occurred. Faced with the lack of real cooperation from the parties involved, who are clearly protecting their nefarious business interests, the man responsible for Buchanan's death is found relatively quickly. But when he pretty much laughs in the face of the detectives' accusations, Munro and West realise that there must be much bigger fish to fry.

In an investigation that takes them as far afield as Oslo, Norway, and into the past of a troubled Polish man, Munro's dream of a tranquil life in the countryside is further put on hold, and the ever ravenous Charlie West, must continue to battle the ways and mores of a Scottish backwater without losing her cool.

With more red herrings than a Norwegian fishing boat in the sunset, DUPLICITY is a highly entertaining cosy Scandinavian-style murder mystery that will appeal to anyone who enjoys a gripping read where guessing the identity of the murderer is key.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Virgil Jones Book Bundle #1: State of Anger and State of Betrayal: Two Complete Mystery Thriller Suspense Series Books *




  








In an effort to give readers as many options as possible, we've decided to release "The Virgil Jones Double Book Bundles." The Double Bundles include two books each in the bestselling Virgil Jones series in chronological order. This bundle includes the first and second books in the series, State of Anger and State of Betrayal. The two novels have an average Amazon reader rating of 4.7 stars! We hope you enjoy the first and second installments in the Virgil Jones Series, and thank you for reading!

State Of Anger

As leader of the Indiana State Police Major Crimes Unit, Detective Virgil Jones tackles only the toughest cases in the state, and the one he faces this time has the city of Indianapolis on edge, near the brink of panic. When a team of serial snipers begin using their own personal brand of domestic terrorism, their first two victims are murdered right in front of the governor’s mansion. With no witnesses and very little evidence, it's up to Virgil to find out who is responsible for the mysterious killings. But when Virgil gets too close, the hunter becomes the hunted…


State Of Betrayal

Twenty years ago James Pope was shot to death in front of his twin children, Nicholas and Nichole, by a rookie cop named Virgil Jones. Now, as young adults, the Pope twins are looking for revenge against the man they hold responsible for the death of their father. Except twenty years is a long time and Virgil has a few other problems these days, the shooting of James Pope a distant memory. But when Nicholas Pope goes missing and his apartment is found covered in blood, his twin sister Nichole turns to the only person she can think of to help her, the one person who could never turn her away: Virgil Jones.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*See Me Not: A gripping psychological thriller with a heartbreaking twist*




  








How well do you really know your Facebook friends?

From the author of the international bestselling debut No Kiss Goodbye and Amazon top 5 bestseller Under Lying comes the emotional and nail biting thriller See Me Not

My husband loves me.
I love him.
But a secret is eating us alive.

And, someone knows everything.
A stranger. A stalker. An online nightmare.

I've got mail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*RACE AGAINST DEATH (RILEY MALLOY THRILLER SERIES Book 3)*




  








Riley, vet tech and dog whisperer, races with death to save a friend’s husband, but is she racing to her own death? The killer keeps her in his crosshairs.

As Riley searches for her friend's husband after he disappears, one of his coworkers is murdered, and Ben's former girlfriend gives Riley the reports she stole from her boss before he was killed. After Riley receives a text from a previously unreliable source warning her to be careful, she puts the pieces together and narrows down her list of suspects. The murderer closes in for the kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/12/22.

Currently Free.

*A Long Way to Auschwitz: A True Jewish Holocaust Survival Story of Cruelty, Courage, and Luck *




  








His road leads to the place of nightmares. But will that stop be his last?

Hungary, 1939. Like most Hungarian Jews during the onset of World War II, Shomo Stern is sent to the front lines with the Forced Labor Services – to be worked to death under the thumb of the Nazi war machine. Fighting the bitter European winter, the battalions witness horrific events in the wake of the Nazi advance.

Then the rumors start. Rumors of trains packed full of Jews, never to be seen again…

Shomo will not let that be his fate.

While other Forced Labor battalions are decimated, Stern and his comrades survive crippling hunger, blistering cold, and impossible tasks. With nothing but his courage, ingenuity, and no small amount of luck, Shomo fights time and time again for his life and his freedom. But his road ultimately only leads him one way.

He survived the long way to Auschwitz. But can he survive the horrors it hides?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/13/22.

Currently Free.

*Graham's Resolution Series Boxset: Books 1-4 An Unputdownable Post-Apocalyptic Medical Techno Thriller Series *




  








Get the first 4 books in the Graham's Resolution series in one Box Set!

Includes:

The China Pandemic (Published in 2013)
The Cascade Preppers
The Last Infidels
The Malefic Nation
Does not include:
Book 5 - The Bitter Earth
Book 6 - The Wild West

Published in 2013, this is a story of hope when humanity is at its worst. Post-apocalyptic fiction at its best! ❤

What the world dreads most,
has happened.

A weaponized bird flu ravaged the globe to near extinction.
A former Seattle math professor races on a journey to survive.
A community of survivalists, without immunity to the killer virus, struggle to remain undetected.
A young girl is exposed, threatening war between those few left behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Void Fate: A Novel *




  








From an Armenian writer comes an extraordinary psychological fantasy thriller about five friends who wake up to a deserted, sunless Earth.

Empty streets are littered with stalled-out cars, buses, and motorcycles. A sunless and moonless sky is covered with an enormous barrier that prevents any view of the heavens.
Nothing stirs. The air is oppressive and there is no wind, not even the softest breeze.

It was supposed to be a typical day for the five friends, but they wake up to discover that they are left alone on earth. The world that they knew is gone. All that is left is silence, pervasive, absolute silence.

What happened while they slept? Are they the only ones left? As the theories start to fly, and their imaginations run wild, they wonder if they are still on Earth at all, possibly abducted by aliens, trapped in a simulation, or claimed by the afterlife.

Aram is the only one who can see deep into the silent world. That’s why, from the very beginning, he starts to look for a way out of this new reality. If he can convince his friends to stay focused, as the whispers begin, and fight against the evil of the silent world, the fog-shaped beings that wander the empty streets, they may stand a chance.

If not, the only thing that lies ahead is the fate of the void.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Charm School: A Witches Three Cozy Mystery (The Witches Three Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  






Amanda Clarke thinks of herself as perfectly ordinary in every way. Just a small-town girl who serves breakfast all day in a little diner nestled next to the highway, nothing but dairy farms for miles around. She fits in there.

But then an old woman she never met dies, and Amanda was named in her will. Now Amanda packs a bag and heads to the big city, to Miss Zenobia Weekes' Charm School for Exceptional Young Ladies. And it's not in just any neighborhood. No, she finds herself on Summit Avenue in St. Paul, a street lined with gorgeous old houses, the former homes of lumber barons, railroad millionaires, even the writer F. Scott Fitzgerald. Why, Amanda can practically hear the jazz music still playing across the decades.

Scratch that. The music really, literally, still plays in the backyard of the charm school. Because the house stretches across time itself. Without a witch to protect this tear in the fabric of the world, anything can spill over. Like music.

Or like murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Perfect Brew *




  






When evil rises, one clumsy witch must save the world.

Cassie Black inherits from her crazy Great-Aunt Ophelia a sentient coffee-house, complete with an inter-dimensional portal. Determined to find her aunt’s murderer, Cassie becomes well-acquainted with her aunt’s life and her dream of creating a haven for supernatural beings. What Cassie finds lurking beneath the small town is a nest of infinite darkness ready to invade the world. She alone can stop it.

Warning: This story involves a seductive warlock, a tall, dark and annoying detective, and a snarky cat that may steal your heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Anatomy of Sherlock Holmes: Persuit of a Serial Killer (Sherlock Holmes Trilogy Book 2) *




  








Dr. Watson returned from the village of Meiringen and has lost his closest friend and colleague, Sherlock Holmes. A confrontation with the elusive Professor Moriarty has ended in tragedy.

Sherlock Holmes wakes from a coma at the Wellington Institute in England in a state of amnesia, a year of his life is missing. He must rediscover who and what he is under the shadow of a serial killer, who, once apprehended by Holmes, now seeks his revenge. Anthony Colton, a distant member of the Royal Family, leads Sherlock and his psychiatrist through the catacombs under the streets of London, where his twisted Limericks torment Holmes and challenge him to prevent another heinous murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Music City Murders: Harry James Denton Series Vol. 4-6 *




  








WHETHER YOU CALL IT MUSIC CITY,
THE IT CITY, NASHVEGAS, OR CASHVILLE . . .
. . . New York Times Notable Book author and Nashville native Steven Womack brings one of America’s most amazing cities to life in his action-packed, Edgar-award-winning Music City Murders series. Dive into the exciting, seamy, intriguing world of one of America’s most iconic cities and one of mystery’s most endearing series protagonists: down-on-his-luck, ex-newspaper reporter Harry James Denton.

“A deft, atmosphere-rich novel: smart, funny, with a sense of wry heartbreak. Steven Womack’s Nashville stands out—it is a beautifully drawn backdrop”
—James Ellroy. New York Times best-selling author of L.A. Confidential

"In the overcrowded field of private eye fiction, Steven Womack stands head and shoulders above most of the herd."
—Val McDermid, best-selling Scottish crime writer of the Inspector Karen Pirie series

“Womack is right up there with Parker, Jance, and Grafton. He writes a fast-moving, humorous, well-plotted detective story. No psychology like Rendell, no agenda like Cornwell. His Nashville hero, Harry Denton, is colorful and likeable…”
—Joan Benny, Amazon Reviewer

NOBODY'S CHAIN LAYS STRAIGHT (Anthony Award Nominee and Shamus Award Nominee)
Harry explores the seamy, steamy underside of Music City’s sex trade when he’s hired to find Stacey Jameson, a rich, runaway, drug-addled teen. "Nobody's chain lays straight," a friend tells Harry. But Stacey's chain is especially twisted, with links that lead back to a family filled with secrets. Harry's been to the rodeo a few times before, but even he's not ready for what awaits him in the hard-core depths of a brutal Nashville night.

A MANUAL OF MURDER (Edgar Allan Poe Award Nominee/Anthony Award Nominee/Shamus Award Winner)
The toast of Tennessee, author Robert Jefferson Reed, has made big bucks with his little book of folksy homilies like "Never Go To Bed Angry" and "Eat Your Vegetables." He should have added "Don't Commit Murder." For when Reed's wife hires P.I. Harry James Denton to catch her hubby in a tryst with a sexy secretary, Harry find the author of Life's Little Maintenance Manual strangled and drowned in his own hot tub... placing Harry at the top of the suspect list.

DIRTY MONEY (Shamus Award Nominee)
How did Nashville P.I. Harry James Denton wind up working as a maintenance man in the world's most famous whorehouse? The Feds made him a deal: help smoke out a money-laundering operation secretly being run in Reno's notorious, legendary, legal cathouse, the Mustang Ranch. But it turns out to be a raw deal when one of the Mustang girls turns up murdered and Harry is, once again, the prime suspect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sundown on Top of the World (A Hunter Rayne Highway Mystery Book 4) *




  








A 2016 Whistler Independent Book Award finalist.

Former homicide investigator Hunter Rayne follows the white lines northward on the Alaska Highway, but a truck breakdown forces him to take an unscheduled stop in Whitehorse, Yukon, where he had been stationed as a rookie cop. While his Freightliner is awaiting repairs, Hunter and fellow driver, Dan (Sorry) Sorenson, kill time with a side trip to bush Alaska where a chance meeting with a young Alaskan woman awakens his interest in a baffling cold case. A reclusive trapper and his young girlfriend disappeared from a bloody cabin 25 years before, leaving their sled dogs chained outside.

Reawakened memories of his past coupled with a recent murder find Hunter back in investigative mode with the blessings of Whitehorse RCMP boss Bartholomew Sam, son of a shaman and Hunter's old friend. He finds himself searching the banks of the mighty Yukon River for a tough old bush woman who may hold the key to more than one bloody death. It's a vivid reminder that the breathtaking beauty of the northern wilderness camouflages its brutal indifference to human life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/13/22.

Currently Free.

*Allen Kent's Unit 1 Series *




  








*Five unforgettable thrillers in one!*

The Shield of Darius
The Weavers of Meanchey
The Wager
The Marburg Mutation
Straits of the Between

Follow Kent's covert Unit 1 team as they defuse crises and clean up disasters too hot to handle by America's more visible intelligence community. From the labyrinthine bazaars of Tehran, to the jungle ruins of Cambodia's Angkor Wat, to the monastic palaces of Tibet's Buddhist lamas, the Unit 1 Series takes the reader on a globetrotting, page-turning ride into the darkest corners of the world's most sinister places. A "must read" for thriller enthusiasts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/14/22.

Currently Free.

*. . . Before You Leap (Time Will Tell Book 1) *




  








*Two teens in a time machine... what could possibly go wrong?*

Sean knows there's something different about the new girl in school -- Alexis Townsend -- but before he can figure out what, his world is turned upside down by the arrival of a distant relative. Distant, as in, his great-great-great-great-great-grandson.

Life in 1995 seems pretty primitive to the time-traveler from the 23rd Century, but he tries hard to fit in with some help from his ancestor. Einstein's Theory didn't cover this relativity.

...Before You Leap is a humorous, nostalgic romp that takes place in the final decade of the 20th Century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Roll For Initiative (Tomb of Malevolent Evil Book 1) *




  








Game night will never be the same again for Terry, Jewel, Mandy, and Morgan.

The role-playing gamers thought they were getting together for a gaming session. Now they've been summoned into another reality.

One that looks and feels an awful lot like the games they’re used to playing.

But this is no game, and the Power that brought them here has plunged the players into a life or death battle. They must defeat their enemies and escape the dungeon, or die trying.

When the game becomes all too real, it’s time to roll the dice and play for keeps.

Can they forge a strong enough team to win through the challenges to come? Or will the Tomb of Malevolent Evil destroy them and doom this new world to darkness?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dangerous Deeds: A Westport Cozy Mystery ~ Lizzie (The Westport Mysteries Book 1) *




  








From #1 Amazon & USA Today bestselling author Beth Prentice comes an irresistible series full of romance, mystery, laughter, and just a bit of danger...

When one door closes, another opens… or falls off its hinges.

They say that love is blind. Sure, they weren’t necessarily talking about old houses at the time, but that’s the story I’m sticking with. And I like that theory a whole lot better than the one about me losing my mind.
I knew that buying a fixer upper I’d be stumbling into an unknown abyss of demolition, dust and unfathomable costs, but I never expected to find an engagement ring and letters of forbidden love hidden under the attic floorboards. Nor did I expect the lazy cat, or the drop-dead gorgeous handyman. And I definitely didn’t predict the stalker.

As the renovation begins and the house starts to slowly return to its former glory, the letters dog my dreams. Who is the mysterious penman? Why was their love forbidden? And who is trying so hard to keep me from learning the truth about it all?

Working alongside my hunky handyman Riley is proving to be quite the distraction, but I’m determined to solve the puzzle of the long-lost love affair. Only can I restore the house to its former glory, and solve the mystery before my stalker catches up with me? Or will I lose everything...including my life?

Dangerous Deeds is the first book in this light-hearted romantic mystery series. If you like crazy families, fun engaging reads, and a sweet romance, all tied together with a ribbon of danger then you’ll love this first book in The Westport Mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Too Many Crooks Spoil the Plot (A Ditie Brown Mystery Book 1) *




  








Pediatrician Mabel Aphrodite Brown adores kids. So when a childhood friend asks Ditie to babysit her kids for a few days, she jumps at the chance. She never imagined she’d be solving a murder too . . .

Despite growing up together, Ditie hasn’t seen Ellie Winston in two years, and she didn’t even know Ellie was living in Atlanta. But when Ellie asks her to take care of Lucie and Jason for the weekend, she thinks nothing of it. They’ll bake cookies together, play with her dog—it’ll be fun! Until the police call with terrible news . . .

Ellie may not have been the best friend, but who would want her dead? Could it have something to do with the vague get-rich-quick scheme she mentioned to Ditie? Or the men in a black truck following her and breaking into her home? Not sure who to trust other than her best friend, Lurleen, Ditie’s buried maternal instincts kick in to protect the kids and find their mother’s killer—before they’re orphaned again . . .

Includes Family-Friendly Recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Good with a Gun (An Adventure of the Old West Book 1) *




  







Bounty hunter Bane Messenger is good with a gun, but he wants more out of life than hunting down fugitives from the law. He wants a wife and children. He wants a home of his own. He wants to know why his father abandoned him. But all he knows is how to track and capture or kill the worst sort of men who roam the West, taking what they want, whether money, property, or women, at the point of a gun. When he meets the right woman, though, he vows his life will change, he will change . . . if he can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*“If We Are Striking for Pennsylvania”: The Army of Northern Virginia and the Army of the Potomac March to Gettysburg - Volume 1: June 3–21, 1863*




  








Scott L. Mingus Sr. and Eric J. Wittenberg, the authors of more than forty Civil War books, have once again teamed up to present a history of the opening moves of the Gettysburg Campaign in the two-volume study “If We Are Striking for Pennsylvania”: The Army of Northern Virginia and the Army of the Potomac March to Gettysburg. This compelling study is one of the first to integrate the military, media, political, social, economic, and civilian perspectives with rank-and-file accounts from the soldiers of both armies as they inexorably march toward their destiny at Gettysburg. This first installment covers June 3–21, 1863, while the second, spanning June 22–30, completes the march and carries the armies to the eve of the fighting.

Gen. Robert E. Lee began moving part of his Army of Northern Virginia from the Old Dominion toward Pennsylvania on June 3, 1863. Lee believed his army needed to win a major victory on Northern soil if the South was to have a chance at winning the war. Transferring the fighting out of war-torn Virginia would allow the state time to heal while he supplied his army from untapped farms and stores in Maryland and the Keystone State. Lee had also convinced Pres. Jefferson Davis that his offensive would interfere with the Union effort to take Vicksburg in Mississippi. The bold movement would trigger extensive cavalry fighting and a major battle at Winchester before culminating in the bloody three-day battle at Gettysburg.

As the Virginia army moved north, the Army of the Potomac responded by protecting the vital roads to Washington, D.C., in case Lee turned to threaten the capital. Opposing presidents Abraham Lincoln and Jefferson Davis, meanwhile, kept a close watch on the latest and often conflicting military intelligence gathered in the field. Throughout northern Virginia, central Maryland, and south-central Pennsylvania, meanwhile, civilians and soldiers alike struggled with the reality of a mobile campaign and the massive logistical needs of the armies. Thousands left written accounts of the passage of the long martial columns.

Mingus and Wittenberg mined hundreds of primary accounts, newspapers, and other sources to produce this powerful and gripping account. As readers will quickly learn, much of it is glossed over in other studies of the campaign, which cannot be fully understood without a firm appreciation of what the armies (and civilians) did on their way to the small crossroads town in Pennsylvania.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/14/22.

Currently Free.

*The Confederate Military Forces in the Trans-Mississippi West, 1861-1865: A Study in Command *




  








William Royston Geise was a young Ph.D. candidate at the University of Texas at Austin in the early 1970s when he researched and wrote The Confederate Military Forces in the Trans-Mississippi West, 1861-1865: A Study in Command in 1974. Although it remained unpublished, it was not wholly unknown. Deep-diving researchers were aware of Dr. Geise’s work and lamented the fact that it had never been published. In many respects, studies of the Trans-Mississippi Theater are only now catching up with Geise.

This intriguing study traces the evolution of Confederate command and how it affected the shifting strategic situation and general course of the war. Dr. Geise accomplishes his task by coming at the question in a unique fashion. Military field operations are discussed as needed, but his emphasis is on the functioning of headquarters and staff—the central nervous system of any military command. This was especially so for the Trans-Mississippi.

After July 1863, the only viable Confederate agency west of the great river was the headquarters at Shreveport. That hub of activity became the sole location to which all isolated players, civilians and military alike, could look for immediate overall leadership and a sense of Confederate solidarity. By filling these needs, the Trans-Mississippi Department assumed a unique and vital role among Confederate military departments and provided a focus for continued Confederate resistance west of the Mississippi River.

The author’s work mining primary archival sources and published firsthand accounts, coupled with a smooth and clear writing style, helps explain why this remote department (referred to as “Kirby Smithdom” after Gen. Kirby Smith) failed to function efficiently, and how and why the war unfolded there as it did.

Trans-Mississippi Theater historian and Ph.D. candidate Michael J. Forsyth (Col., U.S. Army, Ret.) has resurrected Dr. Geise’s smoothly written and deeply researched manuscript from its undeserved obscurity. This edition, with its original annotations and Forsyth’s updated citations and observations, is bolstered with original maps, photographs, and images. Students of the war in general, and the Trans-Mississippi Theater in particular, will delight in its long overdue publication.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/15/22.

Currently Free.

*The Auriga Project (Translocator Trilogy Book 1) *




  








A Translocator experiment gone wrong

Ripped from Earth and transported to a strange new world, Eliana's taken captive by the leaders of a native tribe.

What do they want with her? They don't seem friendly. So when she becomes the target of an ancient sacrificial ritual, Eliana fears she’ll be next.

Can she avoid becoming an offering to their alien god?

And how in the worlds will she ever get back home?

You’ll love the fast-paced action in this sci-fi thriller that mixes what you love about portal fiction with an alien first contact adventure. It’s a harrowing tale of survival against all odds, and the gateway to an ancient alien mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shifter In The Swamp (Academy of Necessary Magic Book 1) *




  








Do you want to be a Bounty Hunter? Class is now in session at the Academy of Necessary Magic.

Amanda Coulier is a young shifter and ward of one of the greatest bounty hunters of all time.

But Johnny Walker is better with hound dogs than young girls. Especially the kind who can grow fur and fangs and rip out your throat in the middle of teenage angst.

Where to send Amanda for an education that won’t leave anyone in tears… or dead?

Time to start a new school with two more legends. James Brownstone and Leira Berens.

Mix in Summer Flannerty, a young Witch who’s got a thing for breaking rules and just landed in Amanda’s room.

Trouble leads the girls to a relic hidden away for good reasons.

Can Amanda quell the angry spirit that’s on an angry rampage to destroy the campus?

This school is gonna be legendary. Enroll at your own risk…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder for the Halibut (A Jordan McAllister Mystery Book 3) *




  








A sports writing job would have been the perfect catch for Jordan McAllister, but in Ranchero, Texas, all she could reel in was the food column. Though she may not know her way around a kitchen, she has no trouble finding herself in a kettle of fish…

Tempted by the offer of a free Caribbean cruise, Jordan accepts a spot as a judge in a week-long, big-time cooking competition aboard the Carnation Queen. She just better hope no one finds out that her famous palate is far from refined. But there are bigger fish to fry when arrogant chef Stefano Mancini falls face first into his signature halibut dish during the first event.

While evidence suggests that the handsome Italian chef’s death was an accident, Jordan thinks otherwise. But she’ll have to keep her wits about her—and the sea sickness pills handy—if she’s going to solve this one…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Key Lime Blues (A Wes Darling Sailing Mystery Book 1) *




  








Key West: Blue skies. Palm trees. Murder.

The only father he knows is dead, and Wes Darling needs to know why.

Wes only has an inkling of what he’s getting into until an old-style gangster and two of his henchmen set out to kill him.

And that’s the least of his troubles.

For those who love a fast-paced mystery with attitude.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dirty Little Town (River City Book 7)*




  








Times are tough for the River City Police Department. The city budget is collapsing, forcing an already understaffed department to contemplate laying off cops. The community is upset over the handling of recent events, and their anger is impacting the agency from the ground up. Negotiations with the police union are somehow both heated and stagnant at the same time. To "fix" the problem, the mayor appoints a new chief, but the cure may be worse than the disease.

Worse yet, a killer is stalking the streets of River City, targeting vulnerable women. Rookie detective Katie MacLeod is assigned to assist in the effort to stop him but the case is stymied.

Somehow, the men and women of RCPD have to put aside all of the distractions and focus on their jobs – to serve and to protect.

Takes place in 2003.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ultimate Verdict: A Legal Thriller (Ultimate Legal Thrillers Book 1)*




  








Judge Raleigh Westlake has dedicated his career to the pursuit of justice. For a decade he toils within a broken legal system. When a young woman is murdered on a snow-covered mountain, the case lands in Westlake's court. The murderer confesses and is convicted. Judge Westlake sentences the killer to the Ultimate Verdict–death.

An appellate court reverses the conviction on a technicality. The killer was deaf at the time of his arrest and could not have heard the Miranda warning. The confessed murderer goes free.

This miscarriage of justice launches Judge Westlake and four colleagues on a quest for justice despite the system. With the cooperation of two determined lawyers and two dedicated US marshals, Westlake creates his own mobile courtroom, hidden within a semi-trailer. The most perverse and arrogant criminals are tried secretly and given the final, unappealable verdict.

The sentences are harsh, and swift executions are disguised to look like accidents or suicide. But Judge Westlake needs more. He must send a message with one final verdict. A traitor among them informs US Attorney Caroline Bannister about the secret court. With Bannister in pursuit, Westlake is forced to confront his lawless actions and test his dedication to true justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tropical Storm: Adventure in the Caribbean *




  








A massive tropical storm hits.
Passengers are carried off to a deserted island.
They’ve survived the storm, but can they survive the island?

They are just a normal group of friends who hang out at cafes or bars and take short vacations at the beach, earning them the mocking nickname “The Bristol Adventurers”. But not one of them could have predicted that their holiday on the world’s largest cruise ship would turn their nickname into a horrifying reality.

One night, as the lethal COVID-19 pandemic rages and travel restrictions render the world paralyzed, the huge ship is gets caught in a vicious storm on its way back to safety and sinks slowly into the depths.

Thousands drown, while 1,005 survivors wash up on the shores of a remote island, unbeknownst to anyone in the pandemic-ravaged world.

Stranded on the island, danger lurks in every shadow. Will they find a way to save themselves and survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*So It Was: One Man's Story of the German Occupation of Jersey from boyhood to manhood 1940-1945*




  








Richard Weithley was a boy of fourteen when the German Occupation of the Channel Islands began in 1940 - and a young man of nineteen when it finished in 1945. Like many of those living through the period, it is something that he will never forget.

This book is an enchanting tale of excitement, humour, romance and intrigue. What started as teenage bravado against the Nazi 'authorities' soon turned into life threatening situations and ended with a dramatic escape from a German military prison.

A fascinating account of how the author was forced to grow up under the shadow of the swastika, told with a refreshingly original approach.

This is one man's stunning account of the German Occupation during WWII as he recalls the most significant period in recent Channel Island history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/15/22.

Currently Free.

*And I Lived to Tell the Tales: The Life of a Fighter Pilot *




  








Lt. Col. Ed “Fast Eddie” Cobleigh flew as a fighter pilot with the US Air Force, the US Navy (TOPGUN), the Royal Air Force, the Imperial Iranian Air Force, and the French Air Force.

This is his story; a prequel and a sequel to his #1 bestselling memoir, War for the Hell of It: A Fighter Pilot’s View of Vietnam.

It’s all here; the life of a fighter pilot in peacetime, the aircraft, the missions, the tales, the women, the thrill of supersonic flight, and the tragedy of fatal crashes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/16/22.

Currently Free.

*Of Sporks, Overlords, and Moon Worms: The Starship Ass Prequels*




  








Do you like funny, fast-paced space opera featuring space pirates, surly artificial intelligences, dashing rogues, alien artifacts, and deadly surprises?

You’ll love these three stories from the Starship Ass universe:


Escape From Aresh Five: A daring prison break to liberate the notorious pirate, Redbeard. A spork is the key.
The Overlord of Kepler-186f: The AI's mission? Terraform this rock into a habitable planet for humanity (and hope those morons never arrive).
Moon of Ontera: "Space raptors, my ass!" A dashing rogue is tasked with stealing artifacts of an ancient alien race. If only they ever existed.


This collection can be enjoyed at any time. Read these stories before, after, or even while you’re enjoying Books One-thru-Three of the Starship Ass trilogy!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The 18th Shadow: Box Set *




  








Updated as a second edition and available in digital format only, this box set comprises the first three episodes in The 18th Shadow Series by author Jon Lee Grafton; Dawn of the Courtezan - Phase 01, Voices in the Stream - Phase 02, and Absorption - Phase 03. There is an extensive world building glossary of terms and acronyms available at the back of the box set.

The Graphene Prairie - 2082. The North American Union comprises all of Mexico, Canada and the antique United States. 93% of citizens live with a nano computer consensually embedded in their skull. Alcohol is banned, cannabis is mainstream. Holograms fill our eyes, drones float above the city hovstreets and the Office of the Architect watches everything and everyone. Everyone, that is, except for a particular group of shiners, hand-picked outlaws protected by canine war cyborgs and a charismatic and mysterious telepath named Daxane Julius Abner. Mr. Abner has a purpose. That purpose is freedom. He and his shiners make America's black market vodka. And they are the only heroes left.

Tara Dean had a gift. She used it to escape. The vile memory of the behavioral modification hospital was only fifteen kilometers behind her as the EMP projectile detonated and her stolen 2079 Mustang flipped off the hovroad floating 199 kph. Halfway through the first mid-air rotation, charges exploded along crumple junctions in the silver hovcar’s roof and the polyaluminum cabin blew free. Ejected into the sky, away from the disintegrating Ford, Tara Dean's unconscious body was enveloped in an emergency collision sphere. Clear of the wreckage, her shrouded form bounced into a ditch and was immediately surrounded by the pack of waiting Coyotes. The animals began to savage the sphere's elastiframe fabric with their dulled teeth. They had come for a reason. These were the Coyotes of cyborg legend, the vanished products of Darkpool Laboratories, drawn at long last from the darkness by the unique scent of her blood. Welcome to the Dawn of the Courtezan.

William Angevine was a quiet man, some would say a hard man. He was a hunter, born for this life. As the THOR class incursion cyborg stepped from the shadows cast by the vodka still's fractionating columns, the air in the warehouse chilled. He saw the massive creature's blue vidorbs first, then it moved further into the light. The cranial fuselage was aerodynamic, smooth, based on the skull structure of a dire wolf. The skull and chassis itself were made of reinforced, unpolished titanalum the color of slate. The beast was designed to inspire terror on a battlefield. Yet William Angevine felt no terror. A human tether, he alone could hear the cyborg's thoughts. They called to him, like Voices in the Stream.

October 16, 2082. On this day in history, The War of the Dolphin began. Joan, a Maui Hector's dolphin, floated to the surface of the aquarium and placed her head between the electroencephalogram terminals, aligning her consciousness with a quantum supercomputer as she pushed terabytes of dark code across the holostream, searching for the Israeli. The fusion core brightened momentarily from the power draw as contact was made. “It begins today,” the dolphin said. The Israeli's voice responded slowly, deep and resonant, its inhuman timbre filling the aquarium chamber, “Are you afraid to die, dolphin?” “No,” replied Joan flatly. “There is no death. You of all should know this. In the end, there is only Absorption.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Chase (The Chase Runners Series Book 1) *




  








Win the Chase. Be the hero. Or die trying.

The chaos and anarchy following the Great Collapse nearly brought the world to its knees until the unchanging Law brought order and peace. Generations later, the twelve alliances of the World Coalition come together once a year to allow their best and brightest young people to compete in the Chase. The prize? A chance to pass exactly one new law.

The son of two former Chase runners, Willis Thomson is the top trainee in the Western Alliance. With the expectations of the world and his heritage driving him, he leads his elite Red Team as they prepare for his moment to become a coveted Law-changer.

Perryn Davis, the new leader of the Blue Team, struggles to survive as she competes as one of the designated losers. She knows that losing means genetic recoding, a process that cannot go on indefinitely, and longs to age out of the program before it kills her.

When a mysterious new racer with knowledge of the outside shows up at their orbiting training center, the natural order of the Western Alliance trainees is upended. In a world where too much knowledge is dangerous, Willis and Perryn find themselves in a race to save their lives and uncover the hidden underbelly of the peaceful World Coalition.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hell inc. (Hell inc Series Book 1) *




  








Raz Frewer just made a bet with the Devil.

He needs a cure to save his dying wife, and Lucifer has it-- a mystical lamp, but its pieces were scattered around the globe centuries earlier.

If he can find them, he'll get his cure; if he can't, the Devil gets his soul.

Now, with the help of three willing strangers (well, two of them are willing), he's got just four days to search the planet for the pieces.

The powers of the ancient lamp can change the world. In the right hands, it can cure the sick. Turn dark to light and bad to good.

In the wrong hands, it can transform decent to decadent. Innocence to evil. Pink Floyd to Coldplay.

And the Lord of the Underworld has plans for it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead and Butter (Southern Psychic Sisters Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Psychic Ember Greene must return home to her family’s bakery to track down her missing sister – and stop a magical serial killer! A witchin' series from USA Today bestselling author A. GARDNER!

Ember Greene, savvy businesswoman and troubled psychic, returns to her family's bakery in southern Alabama after her sister mysteriously disappears.

The magical folks of Misty Key have always lived in harmony. But that all changes when a maid at the local hotel is murdered, and a rogue witch is to blame. Desperate to find her sister and keep the peace in her hometown, Ember channels her psychic gifts to solve the case. Although, balancing psychic abilities, family drama, and a corporate job in NYC is easier said than done. Her search takes her from the gulf coast to gator-ridden swamps, and with the help of a cynical medium, a hopeless shifter, and a bloodhound named Yogi, she learns that Misty Key is the heart of a supernatural experiment - one that could destroy Misty Key and all of its inhabitants.

Will Ember find her sister and stop a magical serial killer before she loses everything?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mississippi Blood Cake (Southern Psychic Sisters Mysteries Book 2)*




  








The Greene sisters are back in this witchin' new series from USA Today bestselling author A. GARDNER!

Kill 'em with kindness . . . or just kill 'em.

A simple act of southern hospitality pulls Ember Greene into a murder investigation when she finds her new neighbor, a vampire exec at Corpse Corp., dead. And the mysterious wound that killed him points to someone she least suspects.

The coastal town of Misty Key is in a frenzy with the annual craft fair approaching, a ghastly remodel at the Crystal Grande Hotel, and a Peeping Tom haunting the streets at night. But with the family bakery struggling to stay afloat, Ember doesn't have time for gossip.

Until her friend is framed for murder.

To save an innocent soul, she enlists the help of a bloodhound named Yogi and her sister who sees the dead and uses her psychic gifts to snuff out the real killer. Something isn't right in the magical world, and a trail of clues leads her to another victim – one with a secret worth dying for.

Can Ember catch the murderer and save the family bakery?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Haunted Murder (A Lin Coffin Mystery Book 1) *




  







This is book 1 in the Lin Coffin Mystery series.

After the death of her grandfather, Lin Coffin returns to the island of her birth, Nantucket, Massachusetts, to make a new start in life, but things don't begin smoothly. After not seeing one for twenty years, a ghost appears in her back yard and her cousin, Viv, becomes a suspect in a murder. Lin and Viv, with the help of several others, work to solve the crime before the killer strikes again. 

This story has ghosts and some mild paranormal elements.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sage Gardens Cozy Mysteries Box Set Books 1 - 10 (Sage Gardens Cozy Mysteries 10 Book Boxed Sets) *




  








Who said retirement was boring? Join four unlikely friends as they solve perplexing murders in the seemingly idyllic retirement village and beyond.

Start a new cozy mystery series by getting the first 10 books in the Sage Gardens Cozy Mystery Series in this boxed set.

When Samantha, Jo, Eddie and Walt moved into Sage Gardens they worried that retirement would be uneventful and lonely. They couldn’t have been more wrong. The four become loyal friends and join forces to combine their varied skills to do a little sleuthing. The Sage Garden Sleuths come from vastly different backgrounds and have a few secrets of their own, but in their quest for the truth they form a strong bond. They end up on more than a few fun adventures and in a whole lot of trouble.

This box set includes:

Birthdays Can Be Deadly
Money Can Be Deadly
Trust Can Be Deadly
Ties Can Be Deadly
Rocks Can Be Deadly
Jewelry Can Be Deadly
Numbers Can Be Deadly
Memories Can Be Deadly
Paintings Can Be Deadly
Snow Can Be Deadly


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Routledge History of the Second World War (Routledge Histories)*




  








The Routledge History of the Second World War sums up the latest trends in the scholarship of that conflict, covering a range of major themes and issues.

The book delivers a thematic analysis of the many ways in which study of the Second World War can take place, considering international, transnational, and global approaches, and serves as a major jumping off point for further research into the specific fields covered by each of the expert authors. It demonstrates the global and total nature of the Second World War, giving due coverage to the conflict in all major theatres and through the lens of the key combatants and neutrals, examines issues of race, gender, ideology, and society during the war, and functions as a textbook to educate students as to the trends that have taken place in how the conflict has been (and can be) interpreted in the modern world. Divided into twelve parts that cover central themes of the conflict, including theatres of war, leadership, societies, occupation, secrecy and legacies, it enables those with no memory of war to approach it with a view to comprehending what it was all about and places the history of this conflict into a context that is international, transnational, and institutional.

This is a comprehensive and accessible reference volume for anyone interested in the most up to date scholarship on this major conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/16/22.

Currently Free.

*The Bomber War: Arthur Harris and the Allied Bomber Offensive 1939-1945*




  








The bomber campaign against Germany is now among the most contentious actions of the Second World War.

Did it help bring the Nazis to their knees? Was the RAF wrong to bomb cities? Did the USAAF attack only military targets? Was anything achieved by killing German civilians, most of them women and children? If not, are the bombers – and especially Air Chief Marshal Sir Arthur Harris and the aircrew of RAF Bomber Command – not war criminals? Or were all means not justified against the Nazis?

In this controversial book, Robin Neillands examines every detail of the campaign: the strengths and fundamental flaws in doctrine, the technical difficulties and developments from night-time navigation through bomb-aiming to fighter escort, and above all the day-by-day, night-by-night endurance of the crews, flying to the limit in discomfort and danger, facing flak and enemy fighters.

Bomber War is illuminated by the personal experiences not only of British but of American, Australian, Canadian and other Allied fliers as well, this books packs an emotional punch while remaining historically accurate. Perfect for fans of Herman Wouk, Joseph Heller and the best of gripping historic fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/17/22.

Currently Free.

*The Angel Theory *




  








Bill Arena was in one of life’s deep valleys. His law practice was floundering, his marriage was going south, and his children still needed his help as they entered adulthood. Out of his past comes a high school friend, now a brilliant physicist, who has expanded on Einstein’s theory of relativity and invented a machine which makes time travel possible. This device is also capable of leaving terrible effects upon the world.

The control of the machine passes to Bill, who chooses to use it for his own personal gain, unleashing a chain of unforeseen events that disrupt his life, the life of his family and everyone around him. Bill wrestles with how to cope with the havoc caused by his fall from grace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Robots, Robots Everywhere! (The Robot Galaxy Series Book 2) *




  








Ruby Palmer is still stuck on a planet of alien robots. But she's made a discovery that means, more than ever, she needs to get home.

But the robots want her to stay. She's already helped them beyond their wildest imagination, but they need a human programmer who can correct the unknown errors no algorithm can predict. Some of them will do just about anything to keep her there. Others don't want her interfering lest she uncover their secrets.

If Ruby doesn’t get home, people will die. But if she leaves, the robots will certainly continue to malfunction. Can she convince these crazy foolish robots that getting her home is the solution to both their problems?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Surgical Risk: A Kurtz and Barent Mystery (Kurtz and Barent Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Do you love a hero who pulls no punches and never gives up?*
Richard Kurtz has a reputation as a tough guy, a reputation that he considers absurd, despite the 300 pound biker on a drug induced rampage who Kurtz recently knocked out in the ER. Kurtz is a surgeon, a good surgeon, if he does say so himself (which he does, despite the old joke about how if you ask a surgeon to name the three best surgeons in the world, he'll have trouble thinking of the other two). He has a luxury apartment on the East side, a good-looking girlfriend and a busy practice.

*>>>A surgeon pulled into a world of murder, betrayal and vengeance*
Kurtz demands the best, from himself, from his colleagues and from his residents, and he never runs from a fight. So when former girlfriend Sharon Lee is found strangled in a hospital call room, Kurtz cannot resist getting involved...and along with police detective Lew Barent, he soon finds himself embroiled in a twisted tale of murder, betrayal and brutal revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder at the Dolphin Hotel: A gripping cozy historical mystery (A Miss Underhay Mystery Book 1) *




  








A room with a view… to murder.

June 1933. Kitty Underhay is a modern, independent woman from the top of her shingle bob to the tip of her t-strap heels. She prides herself on the reputation of her family’s ancient hotel on the blustery English coast. But then a body is found, rooms are ransacked and rumours begin to circulate that someone is on the hunt for a valuable stolen ruby – a ruby that Kitty’s mother may have possessed when she herself went missing during the Great War. Before she can do more than flick a duster, Kitty finds herself in the midst of a murder investigation.

When the local police inspector shows no signs of solving the shocking crimes plaguing the hotel, Kitty steps briskly into the breach. Together with ex-army captain Matthew Bryant, her new hotel security officer, she is determined to decipher this mystery and preserve not only the name of her hotel, but also the lives of her guests. Could there be a cold-blooded killer under her own roof? And what connects the missing jewel to the mystery from Kitty’s own past?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Certain Justice (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 4) *




  








*A PSYCHOPATH'S BACK ON THE STREETS—AND HE'S OUT FOR REVENGE…*

Dennis Carstens serves up a graphic throwback legal thriller in his fourth Marc Kadella installment, and this one’s dripping with suspense, one part captivating courtroom drama—one part grisly serial killer murder mystery. Marc is confronted with his sordid professional past when a series of violent criminal cases are overturned—and some of the Twin Cities’ nastiest chickens come home to roost.

We promise: you’ll need to read this one to the end.

Thirteen years ago, Jimmy “Little” Oliver was an accomplished (although diminutive) career burglar. He was no character out of Ocean’s Eleven, but he was reliable. And he knew how to case a joint. His partner was Howie “Big” Traynor, a bit younger than his cohort, and far more ruthless. Truth be told, Howie was a sociopath—and he scared the hell out of everyone, Jimmy included.

So when a home robbery-gone-wrong ended up in murder, Jimmy didn’t think twice before turning his partner in. And rising-star criminal lawyer Marc Kadella was saddled with Howie’s defense.

Marc was torn about his work for Howie—his first homicide case—but even he was relieved when Howie was put away for forty years… Until, a decade later, his case is re-opened. Seems the former tech in the BCA lab was falsifying DNA evidence to collude with cops in putting away suspected violent criminals. And now not only Howie, but a handful of wrongfully-accused felons, are back out on the streets.

Marc and his longtime buddy PI Tony Caravelli don’t buy Howie’s come-to-Jesus act. And when an appeals judge with ties to the overturned cases winds up crucified in his own front yard, they’re convinced a dangerous killer has been wrongfully exonerated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Marc Kadella Legal Mysteries Vol 1-6 (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 16) *




  








AN IRRESISTIBLE TREAT FOR FANS OF JOHN GRISHAM

Move over, Jake Brigance. No-nonsense, world-weary Minneapolis lawyer Marc Kadella shines through gritty, street-wise narrative in Dennis Carstens’ action-packed legal thriller series, sure to please fans of courtroom drama and classic noir alike.

Marc takes the proverbial road less traveled, going from life as a frustratingly floundering defense attorney to that of a celebrated criminal lawyer, while representing a handful of colorful clients running the gauntlet from vigilante to psychopath. And Marc deftly adapts to each of them. But the hero’s journey is only part of the fun. You can almost see the men sporting fedoras, and the babes would stop traffic even without the cleavage Carstens makes their standard attire. And there’s a contemporary angle sure to please fans of both sexes—the toughest guy in the series is gorgeous investigator Maddy Rivers.

BOOK ONE – THE KEY TO JUSTICE

Financially embarrassed, getting a divorce, living in a shabby apartment, and distinctly short of clients, Marc Kadella’s beginning to question why he ever went into the law when a friend brings him the case all Minneapolis is watching--defending an accused serial killer. If he wins, it could turn his life around— if he blows it, he better go into sales.

BOOK TWO – DESPERATE JUSTICE

After winning the case of a lifetime, Minneapolis criminal defense lawyer Marc Kadella welcomes the infusion of energy his career is receiving. Another lawyer asks him to represent the co-defendant in a murder trial resulting from a petty crime that spiraled out of control—the somewhat “accidental” murder of the nephew of Vivian Corwin, grande dame of the influential Corwin family.

BOOK THREE – MEDIA JUSTICE

An adorable—and photogenic—two-year-old girl is kidnapped, and, when her remains are found, her twenty-two-year-old widowed mother Brittany is charged with her murder. But before she can even be charged she’s been tried and convicted by the media—with tragic consequences.

BOOK FOUR – CERTAIN JUSTICE

Marc was torn about representing oft-assumed psychopath Howie Traynor—his first homicide case—but even he was relieved when Howie was put away for forty years… Until, a decade later, his case is re-opened. And now not only Howie, but a handful of wrongfully-accused felons are back out on the streets.

BOOK FIVE – PERSONAL JUSTICE

In Dennis Carstens’ fifth hard-boiled legal thriller, we meet the classic black widow. All of Mackenzie Sutherland’s late husbands were millionaires. Each died suddenly and quite mysteriously of massive heart attacks (in spite of no history of heart trouble). And each left their children with nothing—and their young, beautiful bride (of about a year or so) with millions.

No one can resist Mackenzie’s charm. Not her current family attorney, not even sharp, successful lawyer Marc Kadella.

BOOK SIX – DELAYED JUSTICE

Maddy’s new beau, investment analyst Rob Judd, is found brutally murdered in his home—with an unconscious Maddy at the gruesome scene of the crime, clutching the murder weapon. Convinced she was framed, Marc decides to take on the case in spite of his close connections to the client. He finds he must delve deep into the complex money laundering schemes of Rob’s employer to save Maddy from false imprisonment. Or worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Silent Boy: A Sloane Monroe Spinoff Series (Sloane & Maddie, Peril Awaits Book 1) *




  








Private Investigator Sloane Monroe is about to face the most challenging case of her life, and this time, it hits a little too close to home.

In the dirty hallway of a local tavern, six-year-old Louie Alvarez plays with his race cars, waiting for his mother to take him home. A scream rips through the air. Louie freezes, then turns, staring at the room at the end of the hallway where the sound had come from.

His mom was in that room.

Louie inches toward the door and peeks through the crack. Inside, his mother begs for her life, but it’s far too late. Her fate has already been sealed. As a gunshot sounds off, a terrified Louie drops his race cars. In an instant, all eyes are on him, and there’s only one thing he can do now—run.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*AT LARGE *




  








Twisted vengeance. A kill list. And a bizarre riddle.

Recruited to investigate a string of grisly murders, FBI agent Alex Troutt is without words. The mutilations are unlike anything she's ever witnessed.

The slayings don't stop. There is no pattern. With the aid of a CIA agent, Alex tracks the assassin down the east coast. But every step forward proves to be a step too late, the kill list seemingly endless.

And then the killer turns it up a notch. It's a vendetta unlike any other, because a killer must make it personal.

Alex has no other option: to end the murders, she must confront the person who destroyed her life. And when she finally learns the killer’s end game, every second counts if she has any hope of stopping the brutal murders.

The hunt will end. Will Alex?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/17/22.

Currently Free.

*The Secret of Giza (The Kwan Thrillers Book 1) *




  








What if humanity didn't start on Earth..?

An incredible discovery deep inside the Great Pyramid, a mysterious signal sent from the Bermuda Triangle, and a ruthless experiment taking place in Area 51: How are they all connected?

When Malia Kwan exhibits unusual abilities, government agents show up at her home to apprehend her and her twin brother, Jaden—and all hell breaks loose. After their parents are killed, Jaden and Malia flee into the night, becoming fugitives. Before long, they discover their true identities are tied to the lost city of Atlantis—and to the origins of humanity itself. And now a threat emerges that could wipe out the entire human race—unless Jaden and Malia can stop it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Gyrfalcon (Taking Shield Book 1)*




  







Earth's last known colony, Albion, is fighting an alien enemy. In the first of the Taking Shield series, Shield Captain Bennet is dropped behind the lines to steal priceless intelligence. A dangerous job, and Bennet doesn't need the distractions of changing relationships with his long-term partner, Joss, or with his father-and with Flynn, the new lover who will turn his world upside-down. He expects to risk his life. He expects the data will alter the course of the war. What he doesn't expect is that it will change his life or that Flynn will be impossible to forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rebel Blaze: A Gripping Dystopian Crime Thriller Series (Remember the Ruin Book 1) *




  








Is it wrong to kill a killer?

Dane Talbot uses a world of civil unrest to her advantage and avenges all those who've done her wrong.

In the near dystopian future, a quiet firefighter, Dane Talbot, achieves the coveted position of smokejumper, only to soon realize the nation is filled with domestic terrorism and worsening by the day. She sees an opportunity at last to right the wrongs of her past and seeks revenge. But the lawless world of vigilante justice works both ways. Will Dane achieve her goal or will she regret she ever tried.

A. R. Shaw's books are recommended for fans of Christopher Greyson, Rachel Caine, Christopher Rice, L.T. Ryan, Barry Eisler, Mark Dawson and Scott Pratt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Xeno *




  








The huge spaceship the Xeno is en route to a new world light years from Earth, its payload of more than 50,000 cryogenically frozen colonists watched over by a supercomputer and a skeleton crew of only a dozen people.

When the ship comes into contact with a seemingly inert alien artefact drifting in space, the crew believes they've made a momentous discovery for all humankind. They’re unaware it’s the eve of true horror.

Soon it becomes clear the crew have unwittingly woken an evil so ancient and so powerful it threatens not only the ship and its slumbering passengers, but the future of the human race itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Accessories & Alibis: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 10*




  








Can Presley save her newly purchased business and keep her employee out of jail?

Presley takes a risk and buys Silk, the now failing clothing boutique that she manages. Presley thinks she’s finally about to embark on her new career — Silk just might be her chance to make her mark on the world and finally have job satisfaction.

The excitement is short lived when, on the first day of business ownership, store manager Roxanne is arrested for murdering her boyfriend. Roxanne insists she’s innocent and asks for Presley’s help to clear her name. Presley believes her and tries to help, but she has a boutique to get up and running too.

The downward spiral at Silk gets even worse when Presley finds out someone has been ordering merchandise using company funds, but none of it can be found in the store.

Who’s stealing from Silk? Did she make a mistake buying the shop? Has she been too trusting? Presley knows she needs to find out the real story with Roxanne before Silk, and her dream, crumbles around her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cure (A Kat Beckman Thriller Book 1) *




  








Kat Beckman is a survivor.

A harrowing IED attack in Afghanistan has left Kat with debilitating PTSD even though everything else in her life seems normal. It’s not something she talks about. Never. The secrets from her time overseas have stayed there. It’s better that way… or at least she thinks so.

One day, visiting her hospitalized mother-in-law, a mysterious man approaches her and offers Kat a cure for the cancer that is ravaging Laura’s body and the heart of Kat’s family.

But is Kat willing to face her dark memories to save Laura?

Kat’s decision drags her into a maze of blackmail, murder and treason that forces her to choose between her love for her family and her loyalty to her country.

Whether Kat can depend on the people from her past may control her future…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/18/22.

Currently Free.

*The Enigma Strain: A Fast-Paced Action Thriller (Harvey Bennett Thrillers Book 1) *




  








An explosion rocks Yellowstone. A strange disease begins to spread. A supervolcano threatens to erupt.

And none of it was an accident.
A reclusive Yellowstone park ranger is forced into action, teaming up with a beautiful woman from the CDC.

Harvey Bennett isn't a trained killer, but he'll fight for what's right.

And he'll do anything to take down the terrorists behind the attack.

From Yellowstone across the American landscape, Harvey and Juliette must do what it takes to survive, before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/19/22.

Currently Free.

*A Question of Will (The Aliomenti Saga - Book 1) *




  








[Book 1 of 8]They murdered his wife and son. They burned down his house. They beat him within an inch of his life. And then they realized they had the wrong man.

They should have killed him when they had the chance.

Will Stark is a self-made multi-billionaire, happily married and a proud father. He arrives home to find his house destroyed and his family murdered, and is himself rescued from certain death by a mysterious trio.

His rescuers are part of a splinter faction of a centuries-old secret society that has developed incredible technological advances, and unlocked the method to release humanity's innate potential, and skills long thought the realm of magic. Will was mistakenly believed to be a key dissident and fugitive, on the run from the primary group, known as the Aliomenti.

Society believes him dead, and Will elects to work from the shadows to learn the secrets of the Aliomenti, secrets that can help him seek his own form of vengeance.

Or, perhaps, become the man they'd sought all along.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Preserving Hope (The Aliomenti Saga - Book 2) *




  








New to the series? Start with A Question of Will.---[Book 2 of 8]

It was his mission to save her life. 
But first... he'd need to convince her that hers was a life worth saving.

Will Stark finds himself on a mission. He must use his new Energy abilities - abilities long thought the realm of magic by humanity - and his army of self-aware nanobots to save the life of a young woman named Elizabeth.

Elizabeth is treated as if she is a slave, forced to endure all manner of human testing to find the method to unlock all human potential. It is treatment encouraged by a man named Arthur - her father - and it is her fondest wish that her father treat her as his beloved child rather than a piece of property. She refuses to leave until she's reformed him, for she believes that if he cannot change, she herself is predestined to be a monster, and a person not worthy of living.

She'll fight to change Arthur, with Will's help, until she succeeds.

Or until she's buried next to her mother, who sought the same reform - and was murdered for trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ascent of the Aliomenti (The Aliomenti Saga - Book 3) *




  








The Aliomenti village is in ruins, destroyed by one of their own, its population nearly eliminated in the calamity. From the ruins, the Aliomenti rise to international prominence, influencing buyers and sellers, warriors and bureaucrats, as they patiently and invisibly expand their empire.

Will Stark serves as the driving force behind that expansion. Whether he's directly creating their innovations or offering subtle hints to others, few of their revolutionary progressions are made without his influence.

But Will is dealing with his own private heartache. Even as he watches his fellow Aliomenti ascend to heights few of them imagined possible, his long journey becomes one he'll make very much alone. He's also haunted by the knowledge that what enables him to make that journey will also prevent him from seeing his most important mission to its completion.

Will must persevere, fighting through his own gloom, an organization that threatens to tear itself apart, and a reunion with old friends at a most inopportune time. And he'll come to realize that his own decisions, his own inability to understand even those he knows not to trust, have enabled a tyrant to seize control of the Aliomenti in the aftermath of an explosive crisis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*An Amazing Thing Happened on the Way to the Future: Humanity's final legacy *




  








“Michael Segedy writes with humor and intrigue that completely captivates the reader, and I cannot recommend his writing enough…. His work is a literary treasure that took my reading life by storm.” Peachy Keen Reviews

In this darkly humorous and philosophically engaging sci-fi novel, a wayward young woman and her straightlaced companion awake from 200 years of “suspended life” to a future that challenges many ideas about what it means to be and to remain human. The technological changes that have transpired during their long sleep rattle them, but even more mind-boggling are the startling views they must grapple with regarding human evolution.

Although they do not know it, the two young visitors from the past have a significant role to play in humankind’s unfolding drama. The citizens of this post-apocalyptic world hope to discover from their time travelers some clue that might explain humanity’s downward slide towards oblivion.

And if this small survival colony fails to come up with a rescue plan, there is still Ike, an extraordinarily creative AI who has an existential trick up its sleeve to save the human footprint. But Ike’s remedy might not be the sort of salvation most of us would readily embrace. Though as he sees it, “desperate times require desperate measures.” And with the hands of Doomsday’s clock perched just nanoseconds before midnight, the times could not be more so.

Note: An Amazing Thing Happened on the Way to the Future is part of Michael Segedy’s much larger sci-fi novel, Into the Twilight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*2050: Psycho Island (Book 1) *




  








Disagree with the government? Low social credit score? They might send you to Psycho Island.

The American dream is a mirage. The gap between the haves and the have-nots is wider than ever before. The haves live a life of opulence, with robotic domestics and self-driving vehicles. The have-nots struggle to survive, their jobs long since replaced by automation, with only Universal Basic Income standing between them and starvation.

Crime is nearly nonexistent, thanks to the surveillance state and the test. Ubiquitous cameras and facial recognition software deter and detect would-be criminals, and the test identifies psychopaths with 99.59% accuracy. Citizens who test positive receive a one-way ticket to US Penal Colony East. The have-nots call it Psycho Island.

In 2050, people struggle for their piece of a shrinking pie. Derek Reeves is one of those people, a small farmer, his business hanging by a thread. His wife, Rebecca, dreams of the finer things in life. Jacob Roth, CEO and member of the most powerful banking family in the world, sweeps Rebecca off her feet and gives her the lifestyle she craves.

Summer Fitzgerald’s pregnant. Like all prospective parents, she wants a designer baby. These children vastly outperform natural-born children. Unfortunately, her nurse’s salary and her fiancé’s low-level tech job don’t pay enough to give their little bundle of joy the must-have advantage in the new economy.

Naomi Sutton is a congresswoman with her eye on the White House. Unwilling to take campaign donations with strings, she lacks the budget or the connections for a serious run at the presidency. In a town of sharks, she’s the only one who truly cares about the people. Will she compromise her ideals to sit on the throne of power? Will she make good on her promise to close Psycho Island?

In 2050, the seeds of discontent are growing. The elites will stop at nothing to maintain their dominance. But the people are awakening to the rigged game. And they’re very, very angry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Razzy Cat Cozy Mystery Series Books 1 - 5 *




  








Book One - The Body in the Park
"I'm a cat lover and read many cat mysteries. Courtney McFarlin's Razzy Cat Cozy Mystery Series is my favorite."

She’s found an unlikely consultant to help solve the crime. But this speaking pet might just prove purr-fect…
Hannah Murphy yearns for a real news story. But after a strange migraine results in an unexpected ability to talk to her cat, she must keep the kitty-communication skills a secret if she wants to advance from fluff pieces to covering felonies. And when she literally trips over a slain body, she’s shocked her feline companion is the best partner to crack the case.

Convinced she’s finally got her big break, Hannah quickly runs afoul of a handsome detective and his poor opinion of interfering reporters. And when she discovers the victim’s penchant for embezzlement and fraud, she may need more than a furry friend and a cantankerous cop to avoid ending up in the obits.

Can Hannah catch a killer before her career and her life are dead and buried?

The Body in the Park is the delightful first book in the Razzy Cat cozy mystery series. If you like clever sleuths, light banter, and talking animals, then you’ll love Courtney McFarlin’s hilarious whodunit.

Book Two - The Trouble at City Hall
Hannah Murphy knew something was going on at city hall, but she never thought it would be murder! Hannah and Razzy Cat are back on the case as they race to figure out who killed the girl found in the mayor’s office. This time, they may get more than they bargained for.

Book Three - The Crime at the Lake

Hannah and Razzy Cat thought they were taking a relaxing week at the lake away from it all, but when Hannah discovers a dead body, there’s no time to kick-back. The local cops don’t appreciate outsiders poking around, and time is running out to solve the case.

Book Four - The Thief in the Night
Halloween is just around the corner in Golden Hills and mischief is in the air. When a rash of mysterious cat burglaries turn murderous, our favorite sleuths, Hannah and Razzy are back on the case with Rudy.

The crew will have to sort through a tangled mess of deception and false clues to find the truth before someone else gets hurt. The stakes have never been higher and time is running out.

Book Five - The Mess at the Banquet
When Hannah Murphy was invited to an award banquet for local reporters, she never imagined that attending could mean losing her life.

Someone in Golden Hills is targeting reporters and it could be someone she knows. Her relationship with Ben will be put to the test as the suspect list grows longer.

Razzy tackles her toughest case yet as she races to help find the killer. Will Hannah be next on the killer’s list? Not if Razzy has anything to say about it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Out of the Shadows (Nick Barrett Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








When the woman who loves him leaves, Nick Barrett can only pick up the pieces. Then the accident happens...

Crippled by an accident, Nick returns from his global wanderings determined to discover the truth about his past. And maybe, just maybe, revenge is on his mind. But the biggest mystery of his life is why his mother left him. Bit by bit the truth is revealed. But is there room in his heart for forgiveness and redemption...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Olivia Thompson Mysteries Box Set One *




  








A suspenseful and romantic series that explores the depth of family loyalty, the cruelty of evil, and the power of love.

Olivia Thompson's sister was murdered over a decade ago. Her killer was never found. In a new city, another girl is killed and Olivia's ghosts can no longer stay buried. She asks her best friend, Detective Nate Tucker, to look into her sister's case. As they work together to find the killer, they find something else neither of them expected– love.

This Olivia Thompson box set contains the first three books in the series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/19/22.

Currently Free.

*The Virgil Jones Mystery Thriller Series Box Set: Books 1 - 4 *




  








This Mystery Thriller Box Set Collection features books 1 through 4 of the Virgil Jones mystery thriller & suspense series, State Of Anger, State of Betrayal, State Of Control, and State of Deception. If you love mystery novels with suspense, action, humor, a touch of romance and characters you’ll want to cheer for, then the Virgil Jones Series is for you.
*Publisher's Weekly says "Thomas Scott's writing is thrilling and frantic!"*

STATE OF ANGER
Detective Virgil Jones, leader of the Major Crimes Unit tackles the hard cases, and this time a team of serial snipers are on the loose...their civilian victims chosen at random. Or are they? With no witnesses and very little evidence, the Major Crimes Unit is ordered to find and stop the killers by any means necessary. Except when Virgil's long-lost adopted brother, a convicted felon named Murton Wheeler comes back to town, in trouble and on the run, Virgil knows it's more than just coincidence. He can't prove it...in fact, he's not even sure he wants to. As the bodies continue to mount, Virgil finds himself running out of options, knowing he has to choose where his true loyalties lie...with the people he's sworn to protect, or to the brother that left him behind when he needed him the most. But in the end Virgil discovers he never really had a choice, because the final bullet reveals a truth that will change his life forever.


STATE OF BETRAYAL
Twenty years ago James Pope was shot to death in front of his twin children, Nicholas and Nichole, by a rookie cop named Virgil Jones. Now, as young adults, the Pope twins are looking for revenge against the man they hold responsible for the death of their father. Except twenty years is a long time and Virgil has a few other problems these days, the shooting of James Pope a distant memory. But when Nicholas Pope goes missing and his apartment is found covered in blood, his twin sister Nichole turns to the only person she can think of to help her, the one person who could never turn her away: Virgil Jones.


STATE OF CONTROL
Virgil is about to discover that time isn’t as linear as it appears and events from his past are about to repeat themselves. When they do, he’ll come face to face with pure evil, forced to make the kind of choice no man should ever have to make. State of Control is a thriller that will make you marvel at the mystery of existence. Filled with Thomas Scott’s unique blend of gripping suspense, humor, action, mysticism, and authentic characters, State Of Control is a story that examines the complexities of good and evil and shows just how far one man will go to stay in control of it all.


STATE OF DECEPTION
Virgil Jones is about to learn a lesson the hard way. When the ground beneath your feet begins to shift, it’s not the future you have to worry about. It’s the past. A young female student has gone missing from Indiana University in Bloomington, Indiana. Patty Doyle is a Senior with her whole life ahead of her. In the middle of wrapping up her final semester she disappears without a trace, and what begins as a missing person’s case turns into something much more. Virgil thought the murder and mystery of Shelby County was right where it belonged…in his rear-view mirror. He couldn’t have been more wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/20/22.

Currently Free.

*City of Tears (Rise of the Thrall Lord Book One) *




  








A cursed city shrouded in mist. The power to level an army. A deadly race against demons to find it.

Five hundred years have passed since Naradon, the mad emperor, ruled over the world of Arinthar. Unknown to all but a few, the emperor left behind a deadly legacy—seven towers scattered across the globe, each with the power to lay waste to an army.

Now demons have crawled up from the Abyss and taken one of those towers, using its power to summon more of their brethren. To make matters worse, a second tower has been uncovered and the demons want that one, too.

Yet that tower will not be taken easily. Shrouded in mist, the ancient city surrounding that tower has fallen under a terrible curse. All who once lived there walk the earth as undead, including the mad emperor’s wife.

Now a small band of heroes must enter the mists and wrest the tower from the empress of the damned and her undead army. For if they fail, the entire world is doomed to become hell on earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Charmed Witches (We Witches Three Seasons Book 1)*




  








Three witch siblings and an aged vampire struggle to balance love, life, and duty as protectors of a magical power source on The Demon Isle—a fresh take on supernatural mysteries that's gritty, compelling, and deeply satisfying...

The Legacy of the Howard Witches:
Protect the Power Source -
Protect the Bloodline by Bringing New Witches into the World -
Don't Expect to Live Long Enough to Meet Your Grandchildren...

** We Witches Three is the Demon Isle Witches YA Friendly Adaptation and includes slow burn romances that fade to black...

Tourists want to believe the supernatural is real and The Demon Isle delivers—from the moment they step off the ferry and land on the nostalgia inducing, glowy lanterned streets straight off the pages of yesteryear, or wander down foggy cobblestone sidewalks lined with fortune tellers and magic shops or take one of the haunted tours of the Isle in hopes of catching a glimpse of some mythical creature belonging to a fantasy world.

Ghosts, vampires, werewolves, faeries, mermaids—the sightings are endless and it's the perfect cover. Because while tourists bask in the safety and delight of the possibility, the supernatural community is not only real, but thriving, and hiding right under the noses of tourists immersing themselves in the fantasy.

The locals know the truth.
They know the dangers that lurk around dark alleys and foggy beaches.
But they also know who to turn to if they need help.

The Howard Witches.
They've been protecting The Demon Isle and its inhabitants for many generations.

However, there were once generous numbers of witches fulfilling this duty, whereas today, there are only three witch siblings still alive, which makes balancing love, life, and duty, nearly impossible.

Melinda, the youngest, who has prophetic dreams of people about to die.
Michael, the middle child, and an empath and death reader.
Charlie, cursed with a werewolf bite and the eldest of the siblings.
William, an aged vampire, longtime family friend and mentor to them all.

Together, they protect The Demon Isle from non-stop supernatural trouble seeking to control a hidden source of powerful magic. But when the local sheriff calls them in desperate need of help solving a murder, and Melinda has a prophetic dream that could destroy the life of one of her brothers—the two cases intertwine and will forever change the lives of the Howard Witches...

Includes the Original Standalones, We Witches Three Books 1-3:

Isle of Bones

Isle of Wolves

Isle of Echoes


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lost Touch: An Amateur Detective Murder Mystery *




  








*When she lost her power, she found her strength.*

Lina is one of the most powerful crime-solving psychics in the country.

When a serial killer murders her brother-in-law, Lina rushes back to the South Philly neighborhood she grew up in to find the killer before they strike again.

Then a freak accident strips Lina of her psychic ability permanently. Determined to prove she has worth beyond her supernatural gift, she decides to become a real detective and catch the killer the old-fashioned way.

*The closer Lina gets to finding the killer, the closer they get to her and her family.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fields' Guide to Abduction: A Cozy Mystery Adventure (The Poppy Fields Adventures Book 1) *




  








*A laugh out loud cozy mystery adventure by USA TODAY bestselling author Julie Mulhern.*

For Hollywood influencer Poppy Fields, life is almost perfect. She wakes to sip coffee on the veranda, lunches with pretty people, and her name is on the list at all the right night clubs. Between, she shops.

When Poppy travels to Mexico, she imagines luxurious accommodations, pristine beaches, and enough fun to take her troubled mind and heart off a recent loss. With six bulging suitcases in tow, she’s ready for anything—sunbathing by breath-taking infinity pools, gourmet meals at five-star restaurants, glittering parties on patios overlooking the Pacific. Too bad she didn’t pack for a deadly adventure.

But then again, what does one wear for murder?

Or kidnapping?

Or meeting a Chihuahua with the heart of a lion?

Turns out Poppy is more than just a Hollywood golden girl. But even with her new sense of purpose, she'll need smarts, acting skills, and a lot of luck to make it back to Rodeo Drive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death in the Park (Firefly Junction Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








Book 1 of the Firefly Junction Cozy Mystery series.

With her social life and writing career in tatters at the ripe old age of thirty-five, Sunni Taylor decides to pack up her things and join her sisters, Lana and Emily, in the small town of Firefly Junction. Hoping to open a bed and breakfast, Sunni sets herself the task of refurbishing the rundown Cider Ridge Inn, a two-hundred-year-old house with a sordid past. In the meantime, she's stuck writing dull human interest stories for the Junction Times. But when Sunni decides to bend the rules on her first newspaper assignment, she soon finds herself in her favorite place—right in the center of a murder investigation. Now if she can just steer clear of the cocky, irritating and far too appealing local detective, Brady "Jax" Jackson.

It isn't long before Sunni discovers that avoiding Jax is a piece of cake compared to staying clear of the equally cocky, irritating and far too appealing two-hundred-year-old ghost haunting the halls of the Cider Ridge Inn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Butterfly Conspiracy (The Stephen Moorehouse Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








The wild beauty of Michigan's Upper Peninsula serves as a backdrop to murder, kidnapping and unexpected discoveries when young Stephen Moorehouse decides to spend the summer with his Uncle.

Stephen Moorehouse's excitement about spending the summer at his movie mogul Uncle's estate quickly turns to alarm when it appears a mobster is tailing him all the way from New York City to the wilderness of northern Michigan. But why?

When the serenity of Cliffside manor is rocked by a brutal murder, evidence points to Stephen as suspect number one. With the help of his new friends and his Uncle's beautiful assistant, Jeanette, Stephen must solve a murder and elude his stalked at the same time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Trouble with Paradise (A Hale Mary Mystery) *




  








Welcome to paradise. Where the drinks are strong, the sun is hot, and the secrets are deadly.

Please note this book was previously published as The Choke.

Hale Seton is tired of losing. Determined to get her struggling sports management agency off the ground, the disgraced ex-snowboard champion is in Key West, Florida trying to land a deal with local billionaire and boxing afficionado, Ricky Dominica.

But before she can sign on the dotted line, a homeless man turns up dead—on Ricky’s yacht.

When the police finger Ricky’s son for the murder, Hale leaps at the chance to help uncover the truth. When she discovers the victim is the father of an underprivileged local fighter, it isn’t long before she’s entangled in a complex web of corruption and greed.

As Hale is pulled into the search—along with a dirty cop, jealous siblings, and a back-stabbing ex-girlfriend—she finds herself caught between the killer and the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/20/22.

Currently Free.

*The Harlech Beach Killings: A Snowdonia Murder Mystery Book 2 (A DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller) *




  








*"Another fantastically crafted piece of crime fiction. Gripping, full of twists. This author is quickly becoming one of my favourites in this genre. Highly recommended.' Amazon Reviewer*
A murdered millionaire. A violent drug operation. Can a detective with a haunted past stop the next assassination?

Detective Inspector Ruth Hunter is still struggling to deal with her stress. So when the body of a businessman washes up on a secluded North Wales shore, the former London cop is anxious to prove she can lead the local investigative team and nail the killer. But as she digs into the dead millionaire’s business affairs, DI Hunter discovers a disturbing link to an infamous Liverpudlian drug lord…

Tracking down clues alongside a hot-headed partner, she worries his private vendetta could seriously jeopardize bringing the gangster to justice. And between botched raids, tight-lipped suspects, and a slew of cold case murders, she’s sure the criminal mastermind must have corrupt players in his pocket...

Can Hunter take down the mobster before he orders a highly personal hit?

The Harlech Beach Killings is the second book in the suspenseful Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller series. If you like chilling police procedurals, true-to-life characters, and psychological twists, then you’ll love Simon McCleave’s page-turning thrill ride.A murdered millionaire. A violent drug operation. Can a detective with a haunted past stop the next assassination?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Fight the Good Fight (Echoes of War Book 1)*




  








Corporal David Cohen thought he’d left war behind.

He was wrong.

The Terran Coalition faces repeated and brutal attacks from the repressive League of Sol. To defend his home planet, David trades his dream of becoming a rabbi for a battlefront in the far reaches of space. When particle beams fly, his courage under fire brings quick promotion. But in the lulls between battles when he must confront his soul, David finds a different enemy: the ghosts of those killed under his command.
Yet in war, it’s kill or be killed—and the enemy shows no mercy.

David must square the tenets of his faith against his responsibility to crew and country. If he fails in his command, billions face enslavement by a ruthless regime. Now it’s an all-out fight for the galaxy’s freedom.
Because a man’s greatest foe lies within.

If you love Babylon 5, Safehold, and Destroyermen, you must read “Echoes of War,” a military sci-fi series that will take you to the heart of duty, sacrifice, and the unseen scars of those who serve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Beachside Murder: A Small Beach Town Cozy Mystery (Sharpe & Steele Mystery Series Book 1) *




  






Book one in a brand new mystery series from the bestselling author of the popular Connie Cafe series.

A young woman murdered on the Fourth of July.
A bumbling and incompetent local police chief.
A feisty Private Investigator and her Boston Terrier.
A fast paced, funny and thrilling mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Galway Homicides Books 1-3: The gripping Irish crime fiction series*




  








Murder, mystery and suspense on Ireland's West Coast

Available exclusively on Kindle, this box set comprises the first three novels in David Pearson's hugely popular crime fiction series, featuring detectives Maureen Lyons and Mick Hays.

MURDER ON THE OLD BOG ROAD

A woman is found in a ditch, murdered. As the list of suspects grows, an Irish town's dirty secrets are exposed. Detective Inspector Mick Hays and DS Maureen Lyons are called in to investigate. But getting the locals to even speak to the police will take some doing. Will they find the killer in their midst?

MURDER AT THE OLD COTTAGE

When a nurse finds an old man dead in his tumbledown cottage, the local police surmise he was the victim of a burglary gone wrong. However, having suffered a violent death and there being no apparent robbery, Irish detectives Hays and Lyons are not so sure. With no clear motive it will take all their wits and training to track down the killer.

MURDER ON THE WEST COAST

When the Irish police arrive at a road accident, little do they know it will lead to evidence of a kidnapping and a murder. Detective Maureen Lyons is in charge of the case but struggling with self-doubt, and when a suspect slips through her fingers, she must act fast to save her reputation and crack the case.

If you like easy-to-read whodunits that will keep you guessing, you'll love these books!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Hacking George *




  








Playing God is a dangerous game, even if you do write the rules and think they’re pretty neat.

Following a road-rage incident in which he was the victim, middle-aged cynic George Sanderson has an epiphany. He believes he has the power to influence fate and set the world to rights.

During a meticulously-planned intervention to help his friend Angela Hayworth, the two fall in love. George’s lonely existence looks set to improve. But he’s about to discover that playing games with people’s lives is fraught with danger. And when his life starts to fall apart, he’s forced to confront the frightening truth…

Someone is manipulating him. But why?

With his freedom and sanity at stake, George must fight for everything he holds dear – especially his lawn, his meat thermometer, and Angela’s perfect teeth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/22/22.

Currently Free.

*Last Cohort (Star League Assassins Book 2) *




  








Diverted from a life of servitude to SSI’s elite assassin school, Tori graduates just before Epsilon falls . . .

Now she has to find a way off world before the Republican Marines sweep up all SSI personnel on the planet. Somehow, she and her fellow graduates must adapt to the changes wrought by the Republicans while staying alive. Where they once held the line of authority and kept order for the Tetrarchy, now they are hunted down and killed following speedy trials.

On the way to Diego, she meets a pair of young AOJ agents, with deadly results . . .

Don’t miss the second book in this rapid-release space opera adventure! Featuring fights and gun battles, deft political maneuvering and wicked skullduggery, Star League Assassins is the latest series set in Jaxon Reed’s Milky Way Universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Free Falling: Book 1 of the Irish End Games *




  







A fun family vacation turns into an apocalyptic nightmare when a couple and their young son find themselves trapped in the Irish countryside during an international crisis. With all contact outside the country gone, all electricity and all non horse-powered vehicles useless and desperate bands of outlaws roaming the Emerald Isle, the time has come for one soft American family to reach deep within for the reserve of brains and courage to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Like Ned (The Infernal Artefacts Trilogy Book One) *




  








"My name is Nedina Marvin, but please call me Ned."

When Ned inherits a mysterious set of artefacts from her long-dead dad, her life takes a very strange turn - particularly when one of the artefacts renders her temporarily dead.

The artefacts were discovered in the house of a murdered man, Marlon White, but a dagger is missing - a dagger which could have been the murder weapon.

Ned must track down the missing dagger, learn the secrets of the artefacts, and discover: who killed Marlon White?

But these aren't the only problems in Ned's life. Her friends are all away, her cat is incredibly sarcastic, her boyfriend could be cheating, and her sister is in jail. She also has some mysterious holes in her memory - could some of those missing moments explain why Shane Moore, the gorgeous but grumpy Wayfarer, hates her so much?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cupcake Overload (Delilah Horton Book 2) *




  








One night I was out with my girls enjoying a much needed ladies night while wondering if one more dirty martini would push me over the edge. The next thing I knew, I was in the club’s bathroom listening to a woman screaming, “No,” and a man’s voice growling, “I know you want it.”

That asshole picked the wrong restroom, in the wrong club, at the wrong time.

Little did I know the asshole was Cade’s VP and although we saved that woman from his clutches that night, she’d be found floating in a motel pool a month later.

Running a PI firm is a lot harder than taking pictures for one, especially when your professional life spills over into your personal one. I’m going through cupcakes like our new puppy goes through piddle pads, and if I’m not careful there’s bound to be a Cupcake Overload.

WARNING: THIS BOOK CONTAINS FOUL LANGUAGE, SEX, SOME VIOLENCE, AND SHENANIGANS. IF NONE OF THAT BOTHERS YOU, GRAB A CUPCAKE AND READ ON!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Purrfect Saint (The Mysteries of Max Book 21) *




  








Furrier Than Thou

When Grandma Muffin announced she’d found religion, and started recruiting followers for her new church, I just figured it was par for the course. After all, Gran has always had an eccentric streak. But when Harriet decided to follow in Gran’s footsteps and teach us all about the meaning of life, it got my attention. And so it happened that the whole family headed downtown one night to attend their first Soul Science gathering, meeting Masters Omar and Sharif, the church’s charismatic leaders.

Tex, meanwhile, was facing some problems of his own. A handsome young doctor had moved in across the street and had set up his office, and Tex’s patients were changing doctors in droves, leaving Odelia’s dad close to despair. There was something very peculiar about this new doctor, though, and it wasn’t just that everyone was so crazy about him.

Soon we were all searching for the meaning of life and happiness, the location of our souls, and how to make this world a better place. And so when tragedy struck, it’s safe to say we were ill-prepared. I like to think that the events that unfolded made us all more spiritual, though. They certainly forced us to dig deep and look for our inner sleuths!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dublin Moon (Jack Dillon Dublin Tales Book 10) *




  








US Marshal Jack Dillon, assigned to An Garda Síochána, Special Branch is just about to settle into an enjoyable evening with his neighbor Tara when his phone rings. Against his better judgment, he answers… Good thing he does. It’s his boss, Detective Chief Inspector McCabe. There’s been a shooting in Dublin and it’s all hands on deck. Turns out two police officers have been murdered. US Marshal Jack Dillon and Detective Inspector Paddy Suel begin an investigation that seems to be going nowhere— and yet… It’s bad enough two officers have been murdered, but apparently, that’s just the beginning. The bodies begin to pile up and Dillon and Suel can’t seem to get ahead of the game or find out who is responsible.

The Jack Dillon Dublin Tales series is written by Mike Faricy and was originally released under the pseudonym, Patrick Emmett. Faricy also writes The award-winning Dev Haskell series, the award-winning Corridor Man series, and the Hotshot series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Emily's List: A character-driven suspense thriller *




  








All Cora wants is a new start. But when your problems come back to haunt you, how far will you go to exorcise them?

After the tragic loss of her horror writer father, Cora is starting over in a new town, at a new school where nobody knows her. Nobody knows about her OCD tics. Nobody knows about her time in a mental hospital. Nobody knows she sees her father’s ghost.

But her new start is shattered when she fails to suppress her OCD tics in class. She finds herself targeted by bullies again. New town, same loneliness and shame. She’s afraid to turn to her overworked mother, who is already worried about her mental health.

Then Cora meets Emily, the only person who gets her. Homeschooled Emily has suffered serious abuse, and she has a list. A list of people who have hurt her. A list of people that includes Cora’s bullies. And Emily wants Cora’s help in getting revenge.

Can Cora find a normal life by striking back at her tormentors? Or is she being lured into a darkness that will consume the sanity she’s desperately clinging to?

Emily’s List is a character-driven suspense thriller full of dark secrets and twisted revelations, perfect for fans of Thirteen Reasons Why and The Haunting of Hill House.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*FIFTY (Detonation Book 1)*




  







A rogue general within China's People's Liberation Army has a 25-year plan to smuggle nuclear weapons into the United States. Lieutenant General Kung Yusheng has been the Commander of 22 Base, the secret underground repository of China's nuclear arsenal, for over 30 years. He is a collector of artifacts owned by famous military leaders, loves American art, and would like nothing better than to bring the United States to its knees.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/22/22.

Currently Free.

*The Lazarus Protocol (An action packed vigilante thriller) (Mitch Herron Action Thrillers Book 3) *




  








Enjoy this explosive, pulse-pounding action thriller series by USA Today Bestselling author Steve P. Vincent…

The nightmare is back.

Mitch Herron thought he’d destroyed The Enclave – the corrupt shadow organization he once killed for. But only hours after the victory that cost him so much, Herron finds out some enemies just don't stay dead. The Master is alive and he has his sights locked on Herron.

With a new fight on his hands, Herron hunts his most deadly foe yet across the globe, prepared to do anything to crush the Enclave once and for all. Yet he soon finds out that in a battle to the death, the loyalty of allies can turn on a dime and enemies can become friends.

This is one battle that won’t stay in the shadows…

All thriller, no filler!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/23/22.

Currently Free.

*First Strike: Rebellion Begins – Military Sci Fi and Space Opera Thriller (Galactic Rebels Book 1) *




  








He just wants to run space cargo. Alien warlords want him dead - with a billion credit price on his head. Now, everyone with a gun and a spaceship wants to cash in.

But, humans are not easy to kill, especially a battle hardened Marine warrior from Earth.

He is angry, frustrated and uncertain about where his life is going, but knows one thing - he absolutely hates the arrogance of the wealthy elite who paid the billion credit bounty.

And, he’ll make them pay with their precious, jewelry studded lives if it is the last thing he does.

They thought it should be easy. After all, he is just a human.

They didn’t send enough ships… not nearly enough ships.

An addictive, heart-stopping, time bending military science fiction and space opera thriller you just can’t put down, so, warn your family and friends you’ll be away in an alternate universe for the duration. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE ANCESTOR TRAP: A SciFi Adventure (The Ancient Secrets Book 3)*




  








The third book of the Ancient Secrets Series.

For fans of A.G. Riddle, Michael Crichton, and James Rollins

Professor Elliot Brand was done with adventures. But when his former lover Ashra Shah calls him to Antarctica he knows he is getting himself into trouble. Guarded by a military unit, hidden deeply in the uninhabitable parts of the frozen continent a ruin was found, that could be the most significant archeological find in history. But Elliot Brand doesn't need long to understand that if they won't act fast, it might very well be the last one, too ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hurricane Season: Florida Panhandle Mystery # 1 *




  








A STORM, AN ILLICIT LOVE AFFAIR, AND MOONSHINE… (actually, two illicit love affairs)“Miss Marple meets Eudora Welty (with a trace of Erskine Caldwell)” -Kirkus

“With the kind of realism that stems from William Faulkner, the author skillfully portrays her inbred, suspicious, nasty people ... Hurricane Season ends up an orthodox murder mystery, but it is more than that. [Thompson] has attempted a microcosm of America, carefully dissecting out a single cell under a very strong lens." -The New York Times

The 1950s fairly leap off the page in this classic cozy mystery set in northern Florida in the Eisenhower era, complete with Johnny Ray on the jukebox and a Womanless Wedding—this one interrupted by an explosion at a moonshine still. Lily Trulock, owner of Trulock’s Grocery & Marine Supply, leads a pretty quiet life until a stranger comes to town. The new guy’s not what he appears, but then, some of St. Elmo’s residents aren’t either.

Before she can say, “down the hatch,” Lily’s at the center of a vicious murder and a no-holds-barred bootlegging war—and a nasty storm’s on the way. This is a vibrant, atmospheric, powerful novel—as filled with energy, mystery, and motion as a hurricane.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A NICE CLASS OF CORPSE a gripping cozy murder mystery full of twists (Mrs Pargeter Crime Mystery Book 1)*




  






Meet Mrs Melita Pargeter, a vivacious widow whose mystery-solving talents come in handy when a murderer stalks a hotel for well-to-do retirees.

She checks into the Devereux Hotel on England’s sunny south coast. Where secrets hide behind every door and the sea-views are to die for . . .

Her arrival, in a fancy car and a flurry of silk, causes much excitement among the elderly residents.

By next morning, they have something new to talk about — the discovery of a crumpled body at the foot of the stairs.

The victim is old Mrs Selsby, timid occupant of the hotel’s most coveted sea-front room. Everyone says her death was a tragic accident, but Melita’s not so sure.

Wealthy Mrs S. just happens to have left her fortune to her fellow Devereux residents. And then there’s the matter of her jewellery. A priceless collection that seems to be disappearing piece by piece . . .

Melita may be pushing seventy, but she still has a trick or two left up her sleeve.

Can she catch the killer before anyone else dies?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead After Midnight: A gripping tale of murder, deception and survival (A Kelsey Woods Thriller Book 1) *




  








Suzie Q is a prostitute and determined to get out of her current line of work and excited for a fresh start with best friend Lucy by her side. Her dreams come to an abrupt halt, when, during a night of turning tricks, she stumbles upon Lucy's brutally murdered body. Fearing for her life, Suzie runs to her neighbor, Luke's, to regroup, where she discovers he's not just a creepy client, but an undercover FBI agent. He blindsides her when he reveals that she's mixed up in an FBI investigation, and that she's been unknowingly working for Johnny Stone, New York's notorious crime boss. Suzie flees from New York, hiding in a quaint seaside town in Maine. She changes her identity and her life. Now she has to survive, to keep the life she has come to love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/23/22.

Currently Free.

*Reach Me (A Katie Winter FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 2) *




  








When a serial killer escapes and crosses the border into Canada, FBI Special Agent Katie Winter must team up with her Canadian counterpart to stop him before others die. But as secrets from her own past bubble up, Katie must also follow a lead for her own sister’s disappearance before it, too, goes cold.

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

REACH ME is book #2 in a new series by #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Molly Black.

FBI Special Agent Katie Winter is no stranger to frigid winters, isolation, and dangerous cases. With her sterling record of hunting down serial killers, she is a fast-rising star in the BAU, and Katie is the natural choice to partner with Canadian law enforcement to track the killer across the brutal and unforgiving landscape.

Yet Katie’s past haunts her, demanding her attention and dragging her down into a well of secrets. Will this killer take advantage of Katie’s weakness?

Can she stop him in time?

Or will he find her first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Zombie Apocalypse: The Origin *




  








In the Last Days of America, Hope Is Not a Plan

The Russians accidentally infect the entire human race with the Z-Factor virus. Dr. David Kohlberg smuggles his research to his nephew, Dr. Benjamin Lieber, in Washington, D.C. He hopes Ben, a world-renowned virologist, will discover a cure before the zombie apocalypse destroys mankind. Ben summons his response team, including Colonel Jack Crown, M.D.

The Z-Factor virus gains ground. Dr. Grace Waters, Jack’s fiancé, watches deceased patients reanimate at the Veteran’s Administration hospital in Washington, D.C. Rescued by Jack, she flees with him to the top-secret Virginia Outbreak Compound.

Jack and Ben discover that Mark Landi and his teenage daughter, Claire, possess a genetic anomaly that may offer a ray of hope. Jack arranges a rendezvous to escort them to the Outbreak Compound.

But first they must travel three hundred miles through a zombie-filled country in chaos.

Zombie Apocalypse: The Origin is a compendium of the four novellas in the Z-Factor series: How I Started the Zombie Apocalypse, Zombie Protocols, Zombie Contagion, and Zombies and Men.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Secret Killer (Julia Blake Cozy Mystery Book 4) *




  








Julia Blake runs a cleaning business. She also has the uncanny knack of discovering murdered people.

In this story Julia visits one of her clients, a genealogist called Hugo Barnes. Hugo has uncovered a family secret during the course of his work. He tells Julia that the client won’t be happy about the secret he’s discovered.

Julia finds Hugo’s dead body the next day. She makes her own investigations into Hugo’s death and soon discovers that his assistant, Dinah, and his brother, Gilbert have strong motives for killing him.

Julia also finds out who the last client of Hugo’s was. Did they have a motive to kill Hugo too?

And who is that man who’s been watching Julia’s house?

Julia is determined to find out who killed Hugo Barnes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pooches, Pumpkins, and Poison: A Pooch Party Cozy Mystery (A Pooch Party Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








All widow Missy Kingston wanted was to get her shelter dogs their furever homes, but a killer had other plans.

“For anyone who loves dogs, this series is for you!” Goodreads Reviewer

My name is Missy Kingston, and I'm a widow. After my husband's sudden death, I had a lot of time on my hands—and a lot of life insurance money. I’m also a devoted dog lover, so I decided to take that money and invest it, and my time, in the local animal shelter.

I spend my days training dogs to improve their chances of adoption and, of course, loving on them like crazy.

It's the annual Halloween festival, and the shelter, sponsored by yours truly—is holding a pooch party. What could be better than a festival full of children playing with puppies?

Not finding the festival organizer dead in a pile of pumpkins, that’s for sure, but here's me, in the thick of it.

The puppies need their furever homes, but I learned the murderer might be someone who wants to stop my pooch parties permanently. What's a widow to do?

Take the killer down, that's what. Because nobody messes with my dogs. The problem is, unlike me, the killer knows who I am, and I've got to tread carefully, so the killer can’t stop me permanently.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Looking For Ona (The Beyond Mysteries Book 1) *




  








… The Beyond Mysteries, a new series from the author of the popular Promise McNeal Mysteries…

Was it Accident or Murder? Paula Vega, Atlanta romance writer and lover of offbeat history facts, and her best friend, comic strip artist Ben Faraday, search for the truth about his great-grandmother’s death in Beyond, North Carolina, a sleepy little, mountain town where, after seventy years underwater, a mysterious island is rising from Lake Tuckahee. But before Paula and Ben can uncover what happened to Ona Faraday, they find that Beyond has a violent past haunting the town’s dwindling population, a past somehow linked to the island, and that asking questions can be a dangerous pastime in a town where nothing is what it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kill Game: A Cold Poker Gang Mystery *




  






USA Today bestselling author Dean Wesley Smith takes you into the world of his acclaimed novel Dead Money with a new series about a group of retired Las Vegas Police detectives playing poker and solving cold cases.

Retired Detective Bayard Lott hosts the weekly poker games at his home. The group calls themselves the Cold Poker Gang. And they succeed at closing old cases.

Lott’s very first homicide case as a brand-new detective had gone cold more than twenty years earlier. But retired Reno detective Julia Rogers, new to the Cold Poker Gang, suggests they look at that case again for personal reasons.

From that simple suggestion spins one of the strangest and most complicated murder mystery puzzles the gang has ever seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dracula's True Story: The most historically accurate Dracula novel ever written *




  







The most historically accurate Dracula novel ever written -- plus vampires. Most named characters and events are real.

Vlad the Impaler was not a count from Transylvania, but a blood-thirsty prince of Wallachia like his father and brothers. He was only in his 20’s during his infamous 6-year reign of terror, and he repeatedly defeated bigger foreign armies by using scorched earth tactics and terror as at weapon. Three times he ruled his family’s kingdom, and three times he was deposed. Feast your eyes on the fascinating real man who impaled thousands, got praised by the Pope, and fought kings, cousins, and Mehmed the Conqueror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Atlantic Nightmare: The longest military campaign in World War II*




  








The battle that Germany should have won?

No other battle of the Second World War lasted longer than the 2,075 days of the Battle of the Atlantic. It raged from the opening day of the war in September 1939 until it ended almost six years later with Germany’s surrender in May 1945.

Vital supplies of food, fuel and the raw materials needed by the Allies to wage war had to be transported in merchant ships in escorted convoys across the Atlantic Ocean where they were at the mercy of German U-boats and warships. At first, many were lost. The fall of France in June 1940 gave the U-boats bases on the Atlantic coast, and U-boat production increased allowing the Germans to now hunt in ‘wolf packs’.

How seriously did each side take the battle? How far were they able to innovate their way out of problems they encountered? Who made the crucial decisions on how the battle should be fought? How was the crucial battle for intelligence won?

Atlantic Nightmare identifies seven pivotal areas of the conflict to answer these questions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/25/22.

Currently Free.

*Star's Guardian Book One *




  








To protect, is to change the course of history. Fail, though, and you’ll fall.

Grace Smith is about to fall, and there’s nothing that can stop her. She was destined to lose the sacred energy pumping in her veins since birth. The multiverse has always had a plan for her, and now that dark plan unfolds, one dead body at a time.

Grace is used to running from the dark forces hell-bent on murdering her, and she’s good at it. Then she runs into the one man she can’t escape. Alex Round, Supreme Outer Guardian. When he picks her up on a backwater planet by accident, he thinks she’s a pointless distraction. Then hell unravels, and the fabric of reality fractures with it. At its heart sits the one woman he must now protect, no matter what.

Can someone who has run her whole life stop still long enough to accept the help of the only man who can save her? Or will she tumble into the arms or danger and take the rest of the multiverse with her?
…

Star’s Guardian follows a runaway and a lieutenant fighting through secrets to save a lost universe. If you love your space operas with action, heart, and a splash of romance, grab Star’s Guardian Book One today and soar free with an Odette C. Bell series.

Star’s Guardian is the 1st Supreme Outer Guardian series. A massive, exciting, and heroic sci-fi world where the day is always saved and hearts are always won, each series can be read separately, so plunge in today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghost Legion (Legionnaire Series Book 1) *




  








Legio Patria Nostra (Lat.) The Legion is our Fatherland.

18 years ago they came to destroy us...

A race of conquerors from deep space had set their eyes on Earth´s riches. Their invasion slaughtered billions...
But humanity united under a common leadership and fought back. We chased them off Earth and most of the Solar System.

The war still rages on, and every year young people are sent out to die, far away from Earth.

Ethan Wang was born on the day of the invasion, during the chaos and turmoil of war, and now he´s ready to join the fight. But first he has to become a soldier, and survive his initiation into one of the toughest military units Earth ever mustered, the Ghost Legion.

“Andreas Christensen is a master storyteller!” –SteadyRollingMan, Amazon reviewer

With Ghost Legion, Andreas Christensen kicks off the Legionnaire Series, a military science fiction set in the near future. Suit up, and get ready for a roller coaster ride into space!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Witch Squad Cozy Mystery Series Books 1 - 3 (The Witch Squad Cozy Mystery Series Bundle) *




  








If you like quirky characters, lots of twists and turns in your mysteries, and a whole lot of fun, then The Witch Squad is for you!


Included in this collection:

The Witch Squad – Book 1

Nineteen-year-old Mercy Habernackle is a witch gone off the rails. Causing problems with the law in her hometown, she’s faced with two options. Go to a correctional institution or get shipped off to witch boarding school, or as her mother prefers to call it, finishing school. Choosing the latter, Mercy’s mother, Linda, drives her daughter cross-country to the Paranormal Institute for Witches, situated high in the beautiful Appalachian Mountains in cozy, Aspen Falls, Pennsylvania.

Upon arrival, Mercy is faced with cheerful smiles, friendly people, and a sticky sweet roommate who has turned their dorm room into an advertisement for the Pottery Barn. Mercy had hoped her fellow witches would be more like her, dark, dreary, and a little bit self-destructive.

When the murder of a local teenager takes place on the first day of class, Sorceress Stone, headmistress of the college for wayward witches, takes the class on a consulting job to help the Aspen Falls Police Department solve the murder. Mercy and her mismatched classmates find themselves in the heart of the murder investigation and when the body of the murder victim suddenly goes missing, Mercy must put aside her feelings of resentment about her gift and put her paranormal abilities to good use.

Son of a Witch – Book 2

Mercy Habernackle has just gotten the surprise of a lifetime. She has a brother – and not just any brother, a dark, mysterious, and incredibly hot brother.

Given up for adoption twenty-four years ago, Reign Alexander just wants to get to know his long lost sister, but things take a dangerous turn when on his first night in Aspen Falls, a woman ends up dead, in Reign’s bed!

Desperate to prove her brother’s innocence and save her mother from heartache, Mercy enlists the help of the Witch Squad to find out who really killed Harper Bradshaw. But when Mercy discovers that her brother has been lying to her since he got to town, she must ask herself is her brother really as innocent as he begs her to believe?

Witch Degrees of Separation – Book 3

The first six weeks of witch college has been emotionally draining and physically exhausting for Mercy Habernackle. She’s had to adjust to a new environment and to a new group of friends, she’s solved several murders, saved her roommate from an abduction, found out she had a brother, AND her mother came to town. All she wants is a break.

When her roommate suggests the Witch Squad take flying lessons as a way to unwind, Mercy is happy to cut loose. But when strange things start happening to her mother and a member of her flying class is found dead, Mercy and her friends must figure out who is behind all the darkness that seems to be haunting their lives. Not only will the Witch Squad unearth long hidden secrets, but they’ll also put their friendship to the test along the way – can they come out stronger on the other side?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Riptide: A Florida Panhandle Mystery (#2) *




  








*A RIP-ROARING, PULSE-POUNDING FLORIDA PUZZLER...*


As intricate as a fisherman’s net, Riptide fairly writhes with sinister delights—family secrets, family feuds, lost family fortunes, betrayals, puzzles, sunken treasure… and murder, of course. With a bit of illicit romance and treachery thrown in for seasoning. This rife atmosphere swirls around New york artist Isabel Anders, who’s summoned home to tiny St. Elmo, Florida to deal with an emergency: the aunt who raised her has been brutally—and mysteriously—injured.

Isabel arrives to find the family mansion in ruins, her aunt living in a trailer, and, dangerous as a cottonmouth, the lover she left at sixteen just where he used to be. Waiting for her. Except now he’s got a grudge against her, a secret of his own, and some unsavory companions. Just when Isabel’s aunt seems to be getting better (but before she’s able to talk again) she dies just as mysteriously as she was injured. Suspecting murder, Isabel quickly ties her aunt’s death to another.

But to find the killer, she has to hack her way through a small-town jungle of intrigue and several generations of interrelated secrets, producing hours of pulse-pounding delight for the confirmed puzzle fan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Not Today: A Gripping Mystery Thriller (A Dora Ellison Mystery Book 1) *




  








The exhilarating first novel in The Dora Ellison Mystery Series and 2022 Killer Nashville Claymore Best Mystery Finalist. This tough lady solves mysteries, finds love and doles out justice.

If you like strong female heroines, amateur women sleuths or mystery romance, you’ll love this gripping, first-in-series literary, detective mystery crime thriller.

Beach City has a long and checkered history. One of the most beautiful beachfront communities on the east coast, it was once summertime home to gangsters and movie stars. Century-old political infighting led the police commissioner to murder the mayor.

In some ways, little has changed.

An unintentional death gave birth to fear, which blossomed into corruption, followed by evil that grew and built on itself, until it took over an entire city.

DORA ELLISON would never dream of investigating a murder, but when her beloved police Lt. Francesca “Franny” Hart is coaxed by a disguised voice on repeated phone calls to investigate a “murder that wasn’t a murder” and tragedy strikes, the enraged natural born fighter won’t let it stand ... NOT TODAY - Dora Ellison Mystery Series, Book 1.

Will Dora bring a twisted murderer to justice, despite being the killer’s next target?

Dora’s quest for justice reveals the source of rampant Beach City corruption, defended by a cabal that includes the killer behind the caller’s accusations, and their brutal enforcer, who is every bit as enraged and wounded as Dora herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Drunk on a Plane: The Misadventures of a Drunk in Paradise: Book 1 *




  







So, I'm Drunk. Daniel T. Drunk, Jr. if you really wanna know. And I'm on a plane headed to Paradise Isle on the trip of a lifetime. The occasion? My honeymoon. Except, there's only one problem. I'm riding solo. It's a really long story, and if you don't mind, I'd prefer to leave it at that. Really? You must know? Fine, I get it. You're the nosey type. Here's the abbreviated version. I came within an inch of marrying a cheating slut. There. Get the picture? Good. But that's not what this story is about. This story is about what happened after I got to Paradise and a dead body showed up in my motel room. And, of course, the cops tried to blame it on me. And then the actual murderer decided they wanted me dead too. Fuck. The hits just kept on coming. And to top it all off. This woman started following me around the island, and she couldn't seem to keep her hands off me. But not in a good way. So if you're interested in a bit of Caribbean flavored action and adventure, with a hint of sexual tension, a dash of unapologetic profanity, and a kick-ass ending, then this is your book. If you're looking for the next best piece of literature since - oh, hell, who am I kidding? I don't know shit about good literature. But if that's what you're looking for, then keep moving, cause this ain't that. If, however, you're like me and just looking for a good time, then I'm your fella. I promise you, you won't be disappointed.

Rated R for language, crude humor, sexual innuendos, and the occasional non-PC remark. Rated A+ for entertainment value.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/25/22.

Currently Free.

*The Victory at Sea: History of the Naval Combat in WW1: American Destroyers in Action, Decoying Submarines to Destruction & Other Naval Actions *




  








This eBook edition of "The Victory at Sea: History of the Naval Combat in WW1" has been formatted to the highest digital standards and adjusted for readability on all devices.

This 1921 Pulitzer Prize awarded history has been written in response to a demand for some account of the generally very misunderstood German submarine campaign in the World War I and particularly of the means by which it was defeated. The interest of the public in such a story is due to the fact that during the war the sea forces were compelled to take all possible precautions to keep the enemy from learning anything about the various devices and means used to oppose or destroy the under-water craft.

Contents:
When Germany Was Winning the War
The Return of the "Mayflower"
The Adoption of the Convoy
American Destroyers in Action
Decoying Submarines to Destruction
American College Boys and Subchasers
The London Flagship
Submarine Against Submarine
The American Mine Barrage in the North Sea
German Submarines Visit the American Coast
Fighting Submarines from the Air
The Navy Fighting on the Land
Transporting Two Million American Soldiers to France


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Cyborg Assassin 1: A Military Space Opera *




  








A school-girl turned Space Marine. A slum-boy taken under the wing of a terrorist. Both must betray their guardians to rescue the victims of war.

Plan8's Interstellar Military fights for what's right, yet it's unaware of a corrupt division on Planet Nerthus. The perpetrators are turning orphans into killing machines, and a school girl called Oshun is bribed to fight in a war on another planet. When an unforeseen catastrophe befalls her space vessel, she discovers her hopes are based on lies. Oshun should be happy that a space freighter will take her home. But she doesn't want to return because her mum's dead, and she has no one else.

Oshun's a cyborg now. Through virtual reality training during cryosleep, she witnessed atrocities on that red-sun world. Just when she's ready to fight the war, the Interstellar Military agrees to join the Space Marines on that red-sun world, but the corrupt division knows that child soldiers are illegal, so tell her she must return home. Home is the last place she wants to go. What can she do?

Frankie and his pet sparikat don't know what a decent meal is until a terrorist takes them from their slum and nurtures them in his communist base. But Frankie knows that killing innocents is wrong. Although the terrorist is like a big brother, Frankie must betray him to rescue the victims of war. He's got the right gun, he possesses a hoverboard. But does he have the guts to kill the bad guys?

Cyborg Assassin 1 is the first book in Rayner's Military Space Opera series. If you like fast-paced adventure, unexpected twists, and dark war stories, then you'll love this.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Payne of the Past (Amber Payne Book 4) *




  








In February of 2236, rookie detective Amber Payne was ambushed by organ jackers who took her eyes and left her for dead. Cybernetics allowed her to see again, but she had nightmares for years… nightmares in which she relived that horror… saw the faces of the men bent over her as they applied gruesome devices that ripped her eyes from her skull without benefit of anesthesia.

For fourteen years Amber has seen those men in her sleep. One man with piercing blue eyes, the other with a jagged scar running from his left temple to a ragged split in his nostril.

And now, all this time later, she stumbles onto a case where the victim is a young woman who has a similar experience. When the woman describes her attackers, Amber knows she has to take the case. For one of her assailants has a long scar on the left side of his face, from his temple down to his nose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Agent G: Infiltrator *




  








FROM THE BEST-SELLING AUTHOR OF THE SUPERVILLAINY SAGA:

“Black Technology has made murder a billion dollar industry.”

The International Refugee Society has twenty-six cybernetically enhanced “Letters,” and for the right price, they’ll eliminate anyone. They’ve given up their families and their memories for ten years of service with the promise of a life of luxury awaiting them.

Agent G is one of these “Letters,” but clues to his past are starting to emerge while he’s on a dangerous mission to infiltrate the Society’s most dangerous competitor. In the midst of all the violence, subterfuge, and deceit, he’ll need to keep his wits about him and trust sparingly.

After all if an organization will kill for money, what would they do to keep the truth hidden?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Einstein's Raven: A Science Fiction Spy Thriller *




  







Derek Phillips, a cutting edge programmer at the National Renewable Energy Lab in Golden, is tasked to find out who is hacking into the lab’s secret files on “Harry”—one of the most advanced supercomputers in the world. His job is on the line. “Find the Intruder or seek a new career,” his demanding boss tells him. Derek is between a rock and a hard place when he meets a mysterious woman named Raven who is seeking a secret from the past. She is beautiful, and clever, and has serious computer skills. But who is she really and why does she turn up in his life just now? The answer marks the beginning of an adventure that leads Derek beyond his wildest dreams as Raven reveals she is on a special mission. A mission so important that, should she fail to achieve her goals, futuristic terrorists will uncover one of the best kept secrets of the “Ancients.” A secret so powerful that in the wrong hands it could destroy the very nature of time itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mysteries: Books 4-6 (Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mystery Box Sets Book 2) *




  








Join tour guide and amateur sleuth Lana Hansen for more cozy mystery adventures, travel fun, and international intrigue!

These three clean cozy mysteries will transport you to Edinburgh, Rome, and Dublin where you can pit your wits against Lana’s murderous clients. Pick up your copy today and see whether you can sleuth out the killers’ true identities before Lana does!

Death by Bagpipes: A Summer Murder in Edinburgh
When a trip to Scotland ends in tragedy, Lana must sleuth out who murdered her guest before she ends up paying the piper.

Death by Fountain: A Christmas Murder in Rome
Rome – the city of churches, marble… and murder? For one American tourist, a famous fountain will become her final resting place.

Death by Leprechaun: A Saint Patrick’s Day Murder in Dublin
When an old friend is arrested in Dublin, Lana will need the luck of the Irish to clear him of the crime.

The Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mysteries are heartwarming stories about making friends, traveling, and celebrating new experiences. Join tour guide Lana Hansen as she leads tourists and readers to fascinating cities around the globe on intriguing adventures that often turn deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Final Arrangement (Book One in the Cozy Flower Shop Mystery Series) (The Flower Shop Mystery Series 1)*




  








*Two fighting florists. One dead body. Can she catch the real killer before she’s planted in jail?*

Quincy McKay is ready for a fresh start. Finally free of her good-for-nothing ex, she can’t wait to grow her aunt’s struggling small-town floral boutique. But her hopes wither and die when her biggest competitor is found dead and she’s accused of murder.

Teaming up with her blunt-speaking elderly friend, and a dreamy cop, Quincy desperately digs for clues to prove she didn’t do it. But her mother’s gossip network and the return of her crazy ex threaten to blight her investigation.

Can Quincy unearth the culprit, or will she be buried along with her business?

The Final Arrangement is the first book in the charming Flower Shop cozy mystery series. If you like quirky characters, bizarre cases, and a light sprinkling of romance, then you’ll love Annie Adams’ freshly picked tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*So Then There Were None: a Tale of Ten Little Bridesmaids (The Flower Shop Mystery Series Book 5) *




  






*When she said she'd rather die than be a bridesmaid, she didn't mean it literally…*

Reluctant bridesmaid Quincy McKay hopes this island wedding breezes by in a hurry. But when the couple announces a murder mystery game, the amateur sleuth is willing to take her time to earn the prize money. She thinks the cash is as good as hers until one evening’s sinister turn makes it impossible to tell the difference between entertainment and cold-blooded murder…

With few friends among the wedding party, Quincy can’t help but label everyone a suspect. As the bridesmaids disappear one-by-one, it’s only a matter of time until the ruthless game calls her number.

Will Quincy unravel the plot before she perishes in paradise?

So Then There Were None: A Tale of Ten Little Bridesmaids is a thrilling standalone in The Flower Shop Mystery Series of cozy mysteries. If you like lots of laughs, hair-raising plots, and twists that keep you guessing, then you’ll love Annie Adams’ delightful homage to an Agatha Christie classic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Perilous Arrangements: A Flower Shop Cozy Mystery (The Flower Shop Mystery Series Book 6) *




  








*Small town florist Quincy McKay's plans are pummeled when the interim principal cancels the Prom.*

While Quincy and her quirky senior citizen sidekick try to remedy the problem, they're also helping a new intern circumvent some primadonna high school bullies. Unfortunately, Quincy has plenty of experience trying to do just that as she's reminded of her past when an old teammate waltzes in.

When the biggest bully at the school is murdered, Quincy is unwittingly pulled into the mosh pit. Can she help her friends beat the rap while expelling the persecutor of her past?.

If you like cozy mysteries with a bit of adventure, a touch of romance and laugh out loud fun, you'll love Annie Adams' latest tango with murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Why She Lied (Martina Monroe Book 4) *




  








A missing mother and child. A secret past revealed. Will Martina and Hirsch discover the truth before they meet their end?

In the thick of the current cold case investigation, PI Martina Monroe receives a hand-written letter from a desperate mother pleading for Martina and Hirsch to reopen the cold case of the woman’s missing daughter and five-year-old grandson. Feeling a deep connection to the request, Martina knows that Hirsch and she have found their next case.

As the two investigators dig into the life of Ana and her son, Ryder, they quickly find Ana has the life many would be envious of. With a loving group of family and friends, a devoted husband, and a successful career, Ana’s perfect life seems a bit too perfect for Martina and Hirsch.

Searching even further into Ana’s past, they find a startling secret that leads Martina and Hirsch into the dark world of organized crime. Hot on the trail, the two investigators head to New York City, hoping to find the answer to what happened to Ana and Ryder. However, soon after they touch down, they learn they aren’t the only ones on the hunt.

Will Martina and Hirsch discover the truth before they become victims themselves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Broken: A Suspense Thriller *




  








When Amanda bumps into a strange man, she thinks nothing of it until she sees him again. And again. Wherever she goes, even at home – he’s there.

She tries to ignore him. But he doesn't like to be ignored.

Amanda doesn’t know who to turn to. She’s just met Lucas, a man her friends believe is perfect. While she can't deny her attraction to him, demons from her past and present continue to haunt her. And she's not the only one with secrets.

What follows is a desperate escape from the city, where she's forced to confront her past, deal with her growing feelings for Lucas, and fight for a future she's just beginning to believe in.

Is she strong enough to survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Groom Went Missing (Agent Victoria Heslin Series Book 5) *




  








Second thoughts . . . or something more sinister?

Everything is perfect and in place at the lavish wedding, except the groom. But ER doctor Scott Redmond would never leave his bride at the altar, unless something unthinkable occurred.

Special Agent Victoria Heslin was hoping to enjoy a relaxing and romantic wedding weekend as a guest of the best man. Now it’s up to her to unravel the mysterious circumstances, uncover the truth, and find the groom.

Investigations reveal people’s dirty secrets, and the guests at this wedding have many. But even Victoria doesn’t anticipate the disturbing reality she unearths, and the life and death situations she’ll face because of it.

“Totally engrossing. The latest Victoria Heslin Thriller is a well-crafted blend of intrigue and suspense. A perfect read for fans of The Guest List by Lucy Foley.” - USA Today bestselling author, Audrey. J. Cole

The Groom Went Missing is book five in the award-winning Victoria Heslin Series and can also be read as a standalone novel with no confusion. Secrets, suspects, and subtle clues will pull you in and keep you guessing until the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Delville Wood *




  








*No battlefield on all the Western Front was more bitterly contested than was ‘Devil’s Wood.’*

It was “the bloodiest hell of 1916,” and of the 3,200 soldiers of the 1st South African Infantry Brigade that entered the battle on July 14 less than 800 mustered afterwards.

For six days and five nights, in the solitary square mile of Delville Wood, the South Africans stood firm against three crack German divisions.

By the time they were relieved a legend had been born, but who were these men that took and held the wood in an inferno of exploding shells, flame-throwers, machine-gun and rifle fire?

Fresh-faced youths, Boer War and South West African campaign veterans, enlistees with false names … all were volunteers whose overriding desire was to serve in France.

First published in 1983, ‘Delville Wood’ remains a landmark volume commemorating the daring and fortitude of South Africa’s soldiers at the Somme during the First World War.

In forming an overall picture of each day’s fighting through the words of the survivors, the statistics of battle are cast aside by Uys in favour of something altogether more profound, exploring their characters and ensuring they will never be forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/27/22.

Currently Free.

*The Last Variant *




  








In 2024 the virus evolved. The doomsday variant, COVID-24, threatens President Gunner Harrison’s authoritarian grip as he campaigns for his third term in this explosive, mind-bending thriller from Jason James.

The charismatic but divisive President Harrison leads his devoted militia, The Patriots, to wage war against all who stand in the way of his continued reign. Senator Gabriela Garcia is Harrison’s young, astute, and tenacious rival candidate, but none of that matters when she’s infected with the last variant. Desperate, Senator Garcia takes the experimental Horus Vaccine as it’s rushed out to the world in a last-ditch effort to stop the spread of the fatal variant and rescue humanity from extinction.

The vaccine’s unintended side effects expand her consciousness, radically transforming her perception of reality. Sixty percent of the vaccinated population experience the same mind-expanding side effects as Senator Garcia. The remaining forty percent do not and develop a violent distrust toward the enlightened majority.

Will the blind devotion of the Patriots, fueled by President Harrison’s quest for power, be the spark that ignites a civil war? Will Senator Garcia, allied with a small circle of influencers, be able to unseat the president and unite the fractured country, ushering in a new and enlightened era? One thing is certain—after the last variant, humanity will never be the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Cop and a Coop (Clucks and Clues Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*It’s a mother-clucking murder!*

When Leona Davis hatches a plan to return to her beloved hometown of Honeytree, Oregon, she hopes to build the egg farm of her dreams and leave behind the marriage of her nightmares.

But the yolk’s on her when she breaks ground on her chicken palace and unearths a skeleton in her front yard. It’s clearly fowl play. The bones may be decades old, but there’s no statute of limitations on murder.

With a county forensics team roosting on her lawn and a flock of town gossips poking their beaks where they don’t belong, Leona’s well-laid farming plans may be nothing more than a wing and a prayer.

Her spicy high school ex, Sheriff Eli Ramirez, assures Leona he’ll crack the case, but he’s not exactly a hardboiled detective. Her best hope to get back to a life with more hens and less mens? Scramble to uncover her small town’s buried secrets before everything’s totally plucked.

A Cop and a Coop is the first book in the clever, irreverent Clucks and Clues Cozy Mysteries series that will keep you chuckling and guessing until the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Welcome Home to Murder: Book One - The Molly McGuire Cozy Mysteries (Molly McGuire Mysteries 1) *




  








You will love this new series set in Ireland!

Molly McGuire Cozy Mysteries Clean read: No graphic violence, sex or strong language. Molly McGuire returns to Ireland when her marriage in the United States comes to an end, looking forward to reconnecting with her family. Molly isn’t overjoyed when her childhood nemesis, Margery Denton, shows up at her welcome home party, and even less thrilled when she finds out Margery is dating her brother, Dillon! When Molly, known globally as a klutz, stumbles across Margery’s body, both she and her brother are suspects. Molly decides to channel her inner Miss Marple and find the real killer, even though sexy Garda Detective Liam Fitzgerald wants her to stay out of it. Can Molly fumble through the clues and figure out who the killer is before the wrong person is arrested for murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Risky Whiskey (Bohemia Bartenders Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Stirring up trouble in New Orleans ...

Eager to shake up her drinks and her life, mixologist Pepper Revelle jumps at an invitation to join the elite Bohemia Bartenders. Leader Neil thinks she’ll be the perfect advance gal for his team at a colorful cocktail convention in her hometown of New Orleans, but the job turns out to be more bananas than a drunk monkey. Setting up the key tasting for their distiller client, she and Neil discover their whiskey has gone dangerously bad. But how? And was this shocking poisoning more than an accident?

As Pepper and Neil try to figure out what happened, keep the drinks flowing and help distiller Dash Reynolds survive the weekend, they find themselves the target of increasingly scary attacks. Maybe it’s the danger, or maybe it’s the drinks, but Pepper also can’t help an inconvenient attraction to cocktail nerd Neil as they stir up trouble and try to figure out who’s out to get them — before they’re sliced and squeezed like a lemon twist in a Sazerac.

Risky Whiskey is the first book in the Bohemia Bartenders Mysteries, funny whodunits with a dash of romance set in a convivial collective of cocktail lovers, eccentrics and mixologists. These quasi-cozy culinary comedies contain a hint of heat, a splash of cursing and shots of laughter, served over hand-carved ice.

NAMED ONE OF THE BEST MYSTERIES OF 2020 by The Book Decoder!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/27/22.

Currently Free.

*Coma Confidential (Ash Suspense Thrillers with a Dash of Romance Book 1) *




  








*From USA Today Bestselling Author, Uvi Poznansky, comes a gripping medical thriller:*

Ash finds herself in the ER diagnosed with coma. She has no memory of what has happened to her, but what she can do--despite what everyone around her might think--is listen to the conversations of her visitors. One of them is the man who raped her.

For Ash, there is little time to gather clues: blackouts are happening not only in the hospital but throughout California. The Russian hackers who are intent on sabotaging the power grid are trying to blackmail her boyfriend, Michael, into helping their cause. And what better way for them to do it but by kidnapping her out of the hospital?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Bedlam Boyz (Bedlam's Bard series Book 3) *




  








Prequel to Bedlam's Bard

When one of her friends is gunned down, Kayla uses her latent healing powers to heal her friend—and the gang member who shot him—and soon the city's gangs are eager to use her powers for evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Good Knight (The Gareth & Gwen Medieval Mysteries Book 1)*




  








*Don't miss the sale on the next books in the series! THREE DAYS ONLY!*

When a king is murdered on the way to his wedding, Gareth & Gwen join forces in their first mystery together!

Five years after Gareth walked away from Gwen in disgrace, she encounters him in the aftermath of an ambush, standing over the body of a murdered king. Although it isn't exactly the reunion Gwen had dreamed of, she and Gareth join forces against the treachery and intrigue rife within the court of Gwynedd.

And once blame for the murder falls on Gareth himself, Gwen must continue her search for the truth alone, finding unlikely allies in foreign lands, and ultimately uncovering a conspiracy that will shake the foundations of Wales.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tomes and Terriers (A Magic Library Mystery Book 1) *




  








*A forgotten life. A mysterious murder. A secret library with all the answers...*

In the tiny town of Remembrance, Oregon, Allison Rye guards of a library of memories. Her only job? Keep the library hidden. Because the magic books could be dangerous in the wrong hands, and the wrong hands are definitely interested.

But when a resident at her husband’s care facility is murdered—and a sweet old lady is blamed—Allison finds herself drawn into the investigation. She knows something that police don’t, something she can’t reveal without becoming a murder suspect herself.

With her intrepid foster Yorkie to keep her from barking up the wrong tree, Allison sets out to find the killer on her own. But as she combs the enchanted library for the killer’s identity, she uncovers more questions than answers…and secrets deeper than she ever imagined.

First in a new series, Tomes & Terriers is a magical realism mystery that will change the way you think about memory and magic, fidelity and friendship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crime Chowder (Souperb Culinary Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








She’s serving up soup—with a side of gunpowder.
Aspiring chef Bethany Bradstreet dreams of opening her own restaurant, but she knows she has to work her way up from her current job as a fry cook. So when her real estate developer boyfriend offers her a sweet catering gig, she jumps at the chance to cook for his gala and rub elbows with the town’s elite.

The problem? That fancy gala is only happening because her best friend’s home was burned down by an arsonist. And the more Bethany learns about her boyfriend’s planned development, the more she suspects that he might have had something to do with the crime.

Determined to uncover the arsonist’s identity, Bethany cooks her way through the gala, listening to the secrets, lies, and gossip swirling around the neighborhood. But when someone close to her is killed during the party—and the murder weapon is found in her pot of clam chowder—Bethany finds herself in more than a little hot water.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Terror's Sword: A Kyle McEwan Novel*




  








In the ultimate battle of good versus evil – elite counterterrorism operative Kyle McEwan against the anonymous fanatic “Terror’s Sword” – who prevails?

“A powerful saga that blends high-octane action, psychological interplays, and acts of political desperation that probe presidential actions, traps, moves and countermoves, and special ops processes.”
— Midwest Book Review

Kyle McEwan is a force to be reckoned with: a man who stops at nothing to eliminate the dark forces threatening our world. With the murderous “Terror’s Sword” threatening an attack with a genetically altered bioagent, the president unleashes the one weapon in America’s arsenal that can match this elusive foe.

When all the resources of the free world fail to find a cure for the deadly bioweapon Terror’s Sword is about to release, will Kyle McEwan avert the unthinkable?

Written by a former supervisory special agent for the US Department of Defense, TERROR’S SWORD is driven by real-world experience with the political inner workings that thwart terrorist threats, and the obstacles that sometimes impede those efforts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/29/22.

Currently Free.

*Bliss and Imaginarium: The Imaginarium Series: Book One *




  








Edward Clapshaw lives with his canary Clementine, his hobbies are virtual street racing and collecting neckties.

Edward works for the Rapture Factory and uses his position to make petty attacks on the Rapture Factory's calgorithm which is used to control and oppress people.

Edward's dream is to restore his relationship with his estranged son Jack. When Edward's employers, the Rapture Factory, fire Edward for disloyalty they discover a clause in his contract that requires them to send him for training at the Steam Hotel; the centre of resistance to the calgorithm. They fail to dissuade him from accepting the offer because Edward sees in it the possibility of making contact with his son but there are others who see a prophesy about to be fulfilled.

Edward has made mistakes before but this time the stakes are higher, the calgorithm is no longer his only enemy, the boundary between friend and foe is more uncertain and while Edward dreams of bringing his headstrong son home he is blind to the significance of his second son who waits and watches from the shadows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Solaris Seethes (Solaris Saga Book 1)*




  








*For those who like Guardians of the Galaxy, X-Force, or Dune.*
After escaping the destruction of her home planet, Lanyr, with the help of the mysterious Solaris, Rynah must put her faith in an ancient legend. Never one to believe in stories and legends, she is forced to follow the ancient tales of her people: tales that also seem to predict her current situation.

Forced to unite with four unlikely heroes from an unknown planet (the philosopher, the warrior, the lover, the inventor) in order to save the Lanyran people, Rynah and Solaris embark on an adventure that will shatter everything Rynah once believed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Valiant (Star Legend Book 1)*




  








King Arthur in outer space?

Endless warfare has ravaged Earth. Billions are desperate to escape.

Driven from her home and severed from her children, Taylan Ellis enlists with the Britannic Alliance, hoping she can help regain her homeland and find her kids.

Her ship, the Valiant, picks up a distress signal that leads to the mummified remains of a Dark Ages warrior chieftain.

Then her commanding officer discovers the ‘mummy’ has a pulse.

Taylan suspects she knows who the mystery man is, but can she convince her superiors in time to save the BA, her country, and her children?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Seventeen Collection 1: Seventeen Series Novels Books 1-3*




  








"James Bond meets Highlander = Fantastic. A literal page turner!” — Jade Kerrion, USA Today bestselling author

From the bestselling supernatural thriller series Seventeen comes a boxset guaranteed to get your pulse racing! Featuring Hunted, Warrior, and Empire.


Hunted

Born of a Bastian mother and a Crovir father, a half-breed who is abhorred by the two Immortal races, Lucas Soul spends the first three hundred and fifty years of his existence being chased and killed by the Hunters. One fall night in Boston, the Hunt starts again, resulting in Soul's fifteenth death and triggering a chain of events that sends him on the run with Reid Hasley, a former US Marine and his human business partner. From Paris to Prague, their search for answers leads them deep into the Immortal societies and brings them face to face with someone from Soul’s past. Shocking secrets are revealed and fresh allies come to the fore as they uncover a new and terrifying threat to both immortals and humans.

Warrior

When a team of scientists unearth scriptures older than the Dead Sea Scrolls in a cave in Egypt, a mystery lost to the tides of time is uncovered. Heading the expedition is Dimitri Reznak, the Head of the Crovir Immortal Culture & History Section. But the monumental discovery is spoiled by evidence of looting and half the priceless artifacts Reznak has sought for centuries have disappeared.

Alexa King is a covert agent for the Crovir First Council. Cold, deadly, unrivaled on the battlefield, she is the perfect Immortal warrior. When her godfather Dimitri approaches her for a mission that could elucidate the enigma of her lost past, Alexa is drawn into the dangerous and shadowy world of secret religious societies along with Zachary Jackson, a gifted human and Harvard archaeology professor assigned to help her.In their hunt for the missing artifacts, Alexa and Zachary cross path with a sinister sect whose origins are as mystifying as the relics they are searching for, and unveil a centuries-old plan that aims to shatter the very structure of civilized society.

Empire

Retired Bastian covert operative Conrad Greene has but one wish left. To live out the rest of eternity away from Immortals and humans alike. But when a plane crashes into the Amazonian swamp where he has been hiding for half a century, the jaded immortal healer who was once the greatest asset of the Bastian First Council stumbles across a conspiracy involving the newly elected President of the United States. Caught in the middle of the intrigue is Bastian intelligence operative Laura Hartwell, the one immortal on Earth most likely to put a bullet through Conrad’s skull.

Coerced into returning to the life he had left behind, Conrad reluctantly agrees to assist the American government with their investigation. But as disturbing events start to unfold around the globe, Conrad and his team of elite human and Immortal agents find themselves facing an elusive organization hellbent on shifting the power balance of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Stolen Twin (The Riverview Mysteries) *




  








#1 Bestseller! A twisted standalone psychological thriller with an ending you'll never guess!

On the surface, Kit Caldwell has it all. A senior in college with her future ahead of her, lots of friends, lots of parties…not to mention also having the eye of Tommy, the star quarterback of the football team.

But underneath, Kit's life is a charade, built on a foundation of secrets and lies, including one so dark it threatens to tear her world apart: her twin sister, Cat, was kidnapped when they were both seven, never to be heard from again.

That is, until one dark Halloween night.

But is it really Cat? Or is it someone else, someone who is playing a sinister and deadly game?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Hegemony Network (The Eddie Hill Mystery Crime Adventures Book 2) *




  








If power corrupts, what happens when the corrupt have all the power?

If you enjoy Dan Brown’s Robert Langdon adventures or Janet Evanovich’s Stephanie Plum escapades, meet Eddie Hill.

Except he is not a world-renowned expert university professor. He is not a bounty hunter, super-soldier or craggy detective. He is a plumber from Portsmouth, England.

A renovation contract at The Houses of Parliament should be the job of a lifetime for heating engineer Eddie Hill. Instead, it sets him on a collision course with the most powerful man in England, who will stop at nothing to recover the secrets behind the assassination of Spencer Perceval. The only British Prime Minister killed in office.

Sir Richard Plume heads a group of global investors who maintain power and influence by employing the same methods as their ancestors for over two hundred years. A process, hidden from public view, but in plain sight, for all to see.

As Eddie attempts to unravel the truth behind The 1812 Club, he is presented with an offer too good to refuse. But should he change his life forever or forever change his life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/29/22.

Currently Free.

*She's Gone (The Detective Jo Boden Case Files Book 1)*




  







This is the fear she’s had from the beginning, the fear every mother has, of a loss too terrible to bear.

A psychological thriller full of suspense, family secrets and lies, from best-selling author Susan Wilkins.

‘An adrenaline-fuelled tornado of a novel with such strong female characters. I loved it.’ Laura Wilkinson.

Marcia Lennox has a life most people would envy: a loving husband, Harry, a beautiful and clever daughter, Phoebe, a high-flying career, and a pristine London home.

But in her third week at university, Phoebe disappears. She leaves her phone, her credit cards and all her possessions in her room.

Detective Sergeant Jo Boden is new to Cambridge, just finding her feet after leaving the Met, when Phoebe’s case lands on her desk.

The police track Phoebe’s last known movements. But as Jo investigates, she begins to suspect the worst. A young love affair gone wrong? A botched kidnap attempt? An ex out for revenge?

Clinging to the hope that Phoebe will be found, Marcia discovers her daughter had a secret life she had hidden from her parents.

And Marcia knows about secrets. Her carefully constructed life is a front, created to escape her own past. Estranged from her own family, with a marriage on the verge of breakdown, Marcia must find the courage to return; a journey that drags her from her safe London bubble back to the wilds of East Anglia and the desolate Norfolk Fens.

Can she face her demons to save her child?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

9/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Battleship Leviathan: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Battleship: Leviathan Book 1)*




  








A derelict warship, ancient but still alive. A small team of humans fighting for all humanity.

Built for a time when the races were just finding their way to the stars, finding that they could dominate others. The galactic conquests created the arms race and the ancients, the Progenitors had to protect their own. They built a ship to drive the others away.

It worked. And it didn’t. The Progenitors abandoned the galaxy to the newcomers, leaving relics behind as monuments to their failure.

Humanity spread to the stars and ran headlong into the established races. A new war begins, and no one conducts war better than humanity except for the Blaze Collective.

The two go head-to-head while humanity frantically searches for something to give them an advantage. Ancient technology. The derelicts scattered across the galaxy. Gutted and useless.

Except for one, hidden in plain sight, close to Earth. Major Declan Payne takes his team aboard to find that the ship is no derelict, and it needs him as much as humanity needs it.

Battleship: Leviathan. A Doomsday Weapon whose only goal is peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Flare: An End of the World Philosophical Horror *




  








FEAR THE DAYLIGHT

Without warning or explanation, an extended solar flare bombards the earth and doesn't stop, making each day a battle for survival.

The sunlight blinds and burns instantly, and then kills within minutes. The radiation has also destroyed all of the earth's circuitry, leaving the nights dark and dangerous.

TWO FIND HOPE AMIDST THE CHAOS

Two survivors, a thousand miles apart, each hear a rumor of a distant safe haven that can withstand the sun. Zeke is a silent wanderer, Ash is a brilliant young man hiding a painful past, and neither know just what this place really is.

To get there they must each travel through ravaged towns and over hundreds of miles of charred earth, and must do so under a sky waiting to kill them with every sunrise.

But with the world's population dying off and humanity getting more and more violent as the days pass, their paths are destined to collide, because this unknown and unseen place might be the only hope remaining.


The 4th Edition update optimizes it for Kindle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Every Thorn Has Its Rose: An Utterly Gripping Garden Cozy Mystery (Murder on the Vine Cozy Mysteries Book 2) *




  








It’s time to stop and smell the roses in this new book from critically acclaimed, award-winning, and bestselling cozy mystery author Krista Lockheart and Anna Little!

The Enchanted Twilight Rose is the only one of its kind, and people are literally dying to get their hands on it in this charming, witty, fun, and addictive cozy mystery.

Set in an elegant millionaire's mansion in the spectacular seaside setting of Newport, Rhode Island, greenhouse expert and botany Professor Heather Moore returns in Book 2 of the Murder on the Vine Cozy Mystery series. This time,she's excited about a new adventure when she goes to stay at the Ellis Estate at the request of the President of Shellesby College.

However, she doesn't quite expect all the twists and turns that she and her charming Chihuahua, Ant, experience at the sprawling estate that's the proud home of the world-renowned Enchanted Twilight Rose.

There, she meets Lauren, the woman of the house who swears up and down she's being haunted by a ghost. The estate cook, Victor, will do anything to get his hands on those priceless roses. But Amalia, who owns a local bath and body shop, is obsessed with the roses, too—and she is not Lauren's biggest fan . . . not by a long shot.

But this is nothing compared to suddenly finding an estate employee dead while Heather is busy solving the mystery of the ghost!

The Enchanted Twilight Rose is worth hundreds of thousands of dollars, and everyone at the Ellis estate will stop at nothing to get at them . . . that is, if they don't get caught on the thorns!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Paper, Scissors, Death: Book #1 in the Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Series -- AGATHA AWARD FINALIST (Can be read as a stand-alone book.) *




  








JUST BECAUSE HER HUSBAND’S NAKED, DEAD, AND IN A HOTEL BED...

...it might not be what it seems. But there’s that scarf in his mouth. Of course it is.

Given the situation, Kiki Lowenstein can’t help remembering that her (late) husband got her pregnant while cheating on his girlfriend.



> >>True, he did the right thing at the time, and their much-loved daughter Anya is now eleven years old. But suddenly he’s dead, and Kiki’s financially embarrassed—that jerk disinherited his own family!





> >>Time for the timid to toughen up. Passive Kiki transforms herself into a fighter, walking right out of her luxurious life and into a scrapbooking store, where she deftly turns a hobby into a moneymaker. Her new gig goes slightly awry when her late husband’s not-so-ex-girlfriend insults her in public, but that’s just the beginning. The hurts keep piling up. How much can one woman stand?





> >>As her husband’s secret life explodes before her eyes, Kiki discovers that their daughter has a shocking secret of her own. Then the cops come for Kiki. And Family Services comes for Anya. No more Mrs. Nice Guy. Kiki has to fight for all she holds dear, and her quest must start with tracking down her late husband’s killer. Hope arrives for Kiki in the twin forms of a hot, homicide detective and her own newfound ability to cope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ink, Red, Dead: Book #3 in the Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Series (Can be read as a stand-alone) *




  







AS MANY SECRETS AS THE PILES OF STUFF—IN A HOARDER’S HAVEN A BODY IS HIDDEN…

The phrase “hostess with the mostest” takes on a whole new meaning when crafty amateur sleuth Kiki Lowenstein finds herself smack in the middle of a hoarder’s crime scene. But proceed with caution: this one’s as littered with surprises as it is clutter. Craft maven Kiki happens to be a card-carrying Episcopalian—but she respects the power of intuition. So when she has a “bad feeling” on the way to Marla Lever’s house for a crafting party, she heeds her instincts. Something is definitely wrong. Marla’s nowhere to be seen, although her car’s in the garage—buried under a heap of garbage and lawn furniture. Sadly, that mess is the tip of the iceberg. Because the potential horror of a party in a hoarder’s paradise pales in comparison to the body that’s found in Marla’s freezer. Marla’s nearly dead herself—passed out from heat stroke, no thanks to the suffocating aroma of her 101 feline friends. Or so it seems… But the hoarding and the human popsicle aside, something about Marla’s circumstances just doesn’t seem right to Kiki, a woman whose insatiable curiosity and endearing persistence make her an ace amateur sleuth. For one, why would Marla turn off her A/C in the thick of a heat wave when she’s expecting company? Kiki digs deep into a treasure trove of clues—from Marla’s semi-estranged children to her barely-touched inheritance. Kiki meticulously glues these puzzle pieces together. But it’s only a matter of time until Kiki’s curiosity sends her down a path even more treacherous than one of Marla’s hallways.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mile End Mystery *




  








Abigail has disappeared in London and only one man can find the truth.

On the morning of October 17th 2016, Abigail Camel, a nineteen-year-old British woman, disappears in London’s Mile End Train Station on her way to work. The case is assigned to Homicide Unit Detectives Thomas Graham and Roger Wilson.

As the days pass, Graham is pressured by the Chief Crown Prosecutor and the London press to solve the case of the missing young person as soon as possible.

The investigation changes course when news breaks that two other young British women have disappeared in nearby counties. At times, Graham’s insistence on finding Abigail and the other young women alive causes him to break international treaties of non-interference in foreign police forces.

How far will he push the law and will he discover them before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Eleventh Hour (Poppy McGuire Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The first book in the Poppy McGuire Mystery Series! 

Poppy McGuire has always been a curious soul, but it's her life that's usually the topic of conversation in the small town of Sunset Ridge. Somehow being a single woman with a coffee addiction and no boyfriend prospects is intensely interesting to her nosy neighbors. But now one of the town's most important citizens has been found murdered, and everyone's life is suspect. 

What begins as a friendly wager with her old friend Officer Derek Hampton soon becomes far more for Poppy, and she turns to Alex Montero for help, but the enigmatic former Baltimore cop's quiet way hides as many secrets as each suspect they encounter. 

Everyone in Sunset Ridge has something to hide, but Poppy and Alex are determined to uncover the identity of the murderer. They just have to watch that they don't become the next victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sapphire Necklace (Hazel Watson Mystery Book 1) *




  








Finalist in the Next Generation Indie Book Awards!

There’s a killer hiding in plain sight in New Orleans. How far will the spirits of his victims, and the woman who can see them, go to take him down?

Still fresh to the community of public defenders, Miss Hazel Watson finds herself entangled in a case of embezzlement-with a liberal dash of the supernatural. Who was this spirit haunting her client? Why is this spirit's glimmering sapphire necklace so entrancing? And, most importantly, why could Hazel not communicate with her?

Since she was a young girl, Hazel had been helping spirits conclude their earthly business so they could pass over. Her ability to communicate with spirits was passed down from her mother, who was able to help guide her and hone her necromancy skills. Hazel was never a social butterfly, but she never had a problem communicating with the dead. Until now.

There are enough challenges being a young, female, public attorney. Still, this new case presents challenges Hazel could never have anticipated.

As Mr. Miller's trial date inches closer, with more questions than answers, Hazel, with the help of her spectral best-friend, Candy, are rushing against the clock to identify the dead woman, find her killer, and avoid becoming the killer's next victim herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE CARDIFF KILLINGS a gripping murder mystery (DI Jemima Huxley Crime Thriller Book 1) *




  








MEET DETECTIVE INSPECTOR JEMIMA HUXLEY IN THIS BRILLIANT NEW CRIME SERIES FULL OF STUNNING TWISTS.

Please note this book was previously published as Revenge.

An isolated manor house. Shallow woodland graves. A troubled female detective facing the biggest case of her career.

The call comes early in the morning. David and Helen Tremaine have discovered a body buried in the grounds of their large Victorian manor house, Llys Faen Hall, just north of Cardiff.

DI Jemima Huxley and her partner, DS Dan Broadbent, race to the scene to discover that a second body has been unearthed in a shallow woodland grave. And the forensic team working the site believe this is just the start.

Jemima knows this is the biggest case of her career. But it couldn’t have come at a worse time. Struggling to get pregnant, she is a woman on the edge, a woman who self-harms just to make it through the day. And with no one reported missing, no apparent motive and no obvious suspect, the investigation is anything but straightforward.

Eight graves. Eight dead women. All with pomegranate seeds placed inside their mouths.

When Jemima makes an unexpected breakthrough, she enters a desperate race against time to prevent more women dying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pinot Noir: A Female Sleuth and International Espionage (A Louise Moscow Novel Book 2) *




  








BOOK EXCELLENCE AWARD WINNER, MYSTERY
B.R.A.G. MEDALLION HONOREE, HISTORICAL FICTION
READERS' FAVORITE GOLD MEDAL WINNER, MYSTERY

Multi-billionaire banker and philanthropist, Ekram M. Almasi, has just been murdered...

And there’s only one person who can uncover the mystery behind this international banking scandal:

Louise Moscow.

Able to handle a high-powered speedboat, an ex-lover, and a ginger-haired villain with equal ease, this international spy embarks on a journey that will take her to Monte Carlo, Paris, and Burgundy.

The amazing scenario, however, cannot hide a complicated and awful truth.

On her journey, Louise struggles against uncooperative witnesses, a mysterious vine disease, a gun-wielding monk, and a secret society.

Even though local investigators seem to have found the ideal culprit for the murder, the case is not as open-and-shut as it might seem...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Earths' Passenger *




  








Society cast them out as misfits and criminals. Now they may be the best hope of saving their own worlds as a powerful new technology threatens humanity across the multiverse - but few know it exists and fewer still who harnesses it...

In 2022, Shadow, her Earth’s most elite hacker, tracks a pattern of global corruption to an enigmatic group known only as LCorp while the world is on the brink of panic. With the corruption spreading to the highest levels of the world's governments, Shadow identifies one among those hunting her that may become an ally.

In 2075, Daksis, criminal kingpin of the slum known as the Devil's Marketplace, balances his duty of fighting the oppressive forces that threaten his city while seeking revenge for his wife's murder. To do so, he must form the most unlikely of alliances and delve into a political and technological conspiracy whose scope is vast beyond his wildest imagination.

Near-future sci-fi dystopia blends with modern-day cyber espionage in this multiverse thriller that alternates between Earths whose futures have become dangerously intertwined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Into the Twilight: What It Means to Be and Remain Human *




  








Kirkus Review: "Into the Twilight is a heady SF tour of humanity that offers a good deal more engaging talk than phaser-fire action."

"Into the Twilight is one of those novels that comes around for a reader probably once in a century." --Ashley Nestler, Reedsy's Discovery

"It is a must-read for science fiction fans and tech addicts." -- Maureen Dangarembizi, Readers' Favorites

"Filled with philosophical musings, metaphysics, and some fascinating theoretical scientific concepts, Into the Twilight is a captivating read that gives readers a lot to ponder." --Pikasho Deka, Readers' Favorites

Into the Twilight takes place 200 years into future when Jacob Ladder and Emma Fine, strangers to one another, wake from two centuries of suspended life to a post-apocalyptic future. The challenges they face in this "brave new world," and the adjustments they must make, collide with many of their deep-rooted assumptions about what it means to be and remain human.

As the story opens, the human race faces demise from within and without. Mulling over its options, the governing council decides that the human genome will require further genetic engineering or even “scrapping” if what’s left of humanity is to survive.

And that’s where Ike comes in.

Not only is Ike a test case for humanity's survival, and the story’s clever, enigmatic narrator, he could very well be its last historian, that is, the one chosen to record the final events in human evolution. As he attempts to fulfill his newly assigned role, he engages in a journey of self-discovery that ends in the most unlikely of all places.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Six - The Hameggattic Legacy, #1*




  








A millennium has passed since the reign of Eloise, the Last Queen of Aerianna. In the ensuing years, the world held true to her vision. That was about to end. Inequality amongst the citizenry is growing. Those with wealth and power are on the cusp of creating a technology so enticing that no one would be able to resist. Once ensnared, the people of Aerianna, indeed of the entire Coven of Worlds, would become unwitting pawns in the creation of a galactic empire.

But a long-dead Queen was not about to let her legacy die nor abandon her people in their time of need.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Vrooms, Brooms, & Heirlooms: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Witchy Business Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The last time witchy car mechanic Victoria Fox did magic, she nearly blew up half a street. Oops. No more magic for her, but is a witch who doesn’t do magic still a witch?

Well, she does have a kitty familiar named Professor Studmuffin Salvitore III. She also has a knack for inviting magical trouble to her shop’s doorstep.

Like her business rival who shows up and offers her a deal. A tempting deal, but she shuts the door in his face anyway. Moments later, his star employee drops dead.

All roads lead to Victoria as the murderer. The problem? She didn’t do it. The other problem? Almost no one believes her.

It’s now up to her and her kitty familiar to prove she’s innocent. Tiptoeing closer to the truth could put them both in danger though. And it might just take a lead paw on the gas pedal to get them out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Magic Bites (Cozy Witch Mysteries Book 1) *




  







A fun witch mystery!

In Not-So-Normal Town, strange things are happening. Turmoil, murder, and cookie jar spirits are turning the paranormal world upside down. Katy can’t help digging for clues when Miss Priss turns up dead at the local bowling alley. Too bad her magic is rusty. She’s having a spell of a time finding answers. Magic is only good when you remember how to use it.

Teaming up with her best friend, Katy hopes to reveal the truth before it’s too late. With an itch to become a better witch, she knows she’ll need to brush up on her skills, but with no time to spare, she needs to find answers before the killer strikes again. 

Magic Bites is the first book in the Witch Cozy Mysteries series and offers a family-friendly read with no foul language.

Note: previously titled Sand-Witch on Rye


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead in the Water (Bucket List Mysteries Book 1) *




  








They say opposites attract. The only thing these two unlikely friends seem to be a magnet for is murder.

When Maisie Mitchell sold her restaurant and retired to sunny Florida, she couldn’t wait to get out of the kitchen and do absolutely nothing except enjoy lazy days by the pool.

Thirty-five years with the Chicago Police Department was enough for detective Donna “Dot” Pinetta. She was ready to escape the daily stress of big city crime and retire under a palm tree with a tall glass of something cold and a little paper umbrella.

But, as these two friends soon find out, retirement can get a little, shall we say, tiring? Sometimes you just need a vacation from your vacation. Maisie and Dot concoct an exciting plan of hitting all the destinations on their bucket lists, but when the dead body of handsome recreation director, Mason Jacobs is discovered floating in their own little piece of paradise, chaos ensues. Maisie and Dot’s plan for adventure gets shoved to the back burner when a good friend tops the suspect list and Dot jumps back into detective mode dragging Maisie along with her.

With a millionaire, an aging beauty queen and a jealous husband among the long list of suspects, can they expose the real killer and clear their friend’s name? Or will their first road trip be to the prison on visitor’s day?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Clockmaker's Secret: a thrilling British mystery with twists up to the last page (The Slim Hardy Mysteries Book 2) *




  








A buried clock holds the key to a decades-old mystery.

On holiday to escape the nightmares of his last case, disgraced soldier turned private detective John “Slim” Hardy comes upon something buried in the peat on Bodmin Moor.

Unfinished and water-damaged but still ticking, the old clock provides a vital clue to an unsolved missing-persons case.

As Slim begins to ask questions of the tiny Cornish village of Penleven, he is drawn into a world of lies, rumours, and secrets, some of which the residents would prefer to stay buried.

Twenty-three years ago, a reclusive clockmaker left his workshop and walked out onto Bodmin Moor, taking his last, unfinished clock with him.

He disappeared.

Slim is determined to find out why.

The Clockmaker’s Secret is the stunning sequel to Jack Benton’s acclaimed debut, The Man by the Sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*All Mine Enemies (The Colin Buxton Series Book 1) *




  








A remote island in the Scottish Hebrides…the death of a Hollywood legend…secrets waiting to destroy.

Meet Colin Buxton - disillusioned with his police career - who, during the worst storm in a century, is forced to investigate a gruesome murder alone. But how can he get to the truth, when all the suspects are skilled performers with secrets to hide?

This dark murder mystery - a modern twist on Agatha Christie - will keep you guessing until the very end.

Discover All Mine Enemies, the first in a new crime series by debut author CC Gilmartin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Siren's Song: The Allure of War *




  








"First you will come to the Sirens who enchant all who come near them. If anyone unwarily draws in too close and hears the singing of the Sirens, his wife and children will never welcome him home again, for they sit in a green field and warble him to death with the sweetness of their song.

"There is a great heap of dead men's bones lying all around, with the flesh still rotting off them. Therefore pass these Sirens by, and stop your men's ears with wax that none of them may hear." (Odyssey. Book 12, 188-191).

Everyone dreams. However, some of us dream about a nightmare that is a timeless character in civilization: war. The Siren’s Song of war has a hold upon much of mankind, in that some of us are drawn to it like nothing else.

Some of us fantasize about this experience called war. We read books, watch movies, and play video games about combat. Some wonder if they’d be brave enough to face the enemy and stare death in its face. Others wonder what the sound of a bullet flying overhead makes or how it feels to lay eyes upon the enemy for the first time. Do you wonder what war is like?

This is a story of one man who was captivated by the Siren’s call to war. The Sirens of war awaited him in the Pesh River Valley of Kunar Province, Afghanistan. There in Kunar, he finally learned the truth about war.

If you are curious about this nightmare, or perhaps lived through it yourself, you are welcome to share in this journey. You will walk amongst the training grounds and experience war. These are one man’s reflections of combat, taken from his war journal and originally written within hours of firefights, while his ears were still ringing from the cacophony of battle that all warriors intimately know.

You are invited to this Afghanistan, a place where savage beauty and death coexist in every moment and with every breath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/02/22.

Currently Free.

*The Protectorate Wars: Box Set (Books 1-2) *




  








*This volume contains the first two novels in The Protectorate Wars series: Born Hero and Rise, both of which are available separately.*

It’s an uncertain time in the Fertile Plains. Sixty cycles have passed since Alönia won The Protectorate War, but time and conflict have eroded the security gained through that great struggle. As Alönia wades through internal squabbling, David rises above his tragic childhood and earns a place as an aide to a powerful politician. Only time will tell if he can overcome petty disputes and uncover a hidden enemy before everyone he knows is dead.

Embark on an airship adventure. Feel the wind in your hair as you soar through the clouds. Solve mysteries, forge friendships, and watch an ordinary boy become the hero he was born to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Manners and Monsters *




  








A lady never reveals the true extent of her decay...

Hannah Miles lives a quiet existence, helping her parents conduct research into a most terrible affliction - until a gruesome murder during her best friend's engagement party pulls her from the shadows. With her specialist's knowledge and demure disposition, Hannah is requested to aid the investigation.

Except Hannah discovers her role is to apologise in the wake of the rude and disgraced man tasked with finding the murderer. The obnoxious Viscount Wycliff thinks to employ Hannah purely as a front to satisfy Whitehall, but she'll have none of that.

The two must work together to find the murderer before the season is ruined. But the viscount is about to meet his greatest challenge, and it's not a member of the ton with a hankering for brains.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Witch's Handbook to Hunting Vampires (Southern Single Mom Paranormal Mysteries 1) *




  








*All Andie Taylor wants is a normal life...*


Andie Taylor is your average single mom. She's got a beautiful toddler, a great job at the local preschool, a neurotic best friend and one huge secret—she used to hunt vampires. Now retired, Andie would much rather be wiping kid snot off her clothes than stalking the undead.

But after a meteor rips through her small town, strange things start happening—like the school janitor is found dead with fang marks in his neck.

Andie's retired, it's not her problem.

Until vampires attack Andie on her front lawn. Now she has to figure out who the head bloodsucker is and stop him from taking any more victims—all while juggling single motherhood, a crazy great aunt and Andie's own lust for a fallen angel. Can she solve the mystery before the vampires claim someone else? Or will she become the next target of the bloodsuckers?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jack Ryder Murder Mysteries Novellas 1 - 3 (Jack Ryder Crime Mystery)*




  








THREE OF A KIND COZY MURDER MYSTERIES.
Novella 1-A presumed Russian spy is found tortured and shot in the face in his high-rise condominium in South Beach, Florida.
Incredibly, the perpetrators of the gruesome murder correctly copied the manner in which the victim was killed, as described in best-selling author, Jack Ryder's last novel.
Jack is a forty-year-old divorcee, and a Wall Street retired financial analyst turned crime mystery writer. His new lifestyle does not include; - alarm clocks, suits, or ties - living carefree aboard a forty-four-foot yacht with his beagle - Max, enjoying the peace of South Beach, and the clubs and ladies that abound the area.
Logan Robert, former Army Special Forces and now homicide detective for the Miami Beach Police Department, gives Jack a choice; either be under suspicion for the murder or help solve this crime. But, there's a condition; -because of the Feds hovering around the MBPD station like flies on molasses, waiting to see what the MBPD uncovers; -the murder investigation must be conducted from Jack's boat, the Easy Ryder, docked at the Miami Beach Marina, while a bogus parallel investigation continues from the police station for the benefit of the Feds.
Jack wants no part of this. However, his choice of being embroiled in a murder inquiry with the Feds or helping solve the crime, especially one in which he feels plagiarized and violated, makes the decision obvious.
Multi Award Winning author and master storyteller, Owen Parr, has a new hit series; Jack Ryder, Logan Robert Crime Mysteries. The case of the Dead Russian Spy, is book one in the novella series.

Novella 2 -On the first night of a private famly cruise, billionaire and family patriarch Gustav Inglenorth is found dead in his cabin, stabbed three times. This was supposed to be a private family cruise on the maiden voyage of The Majestic, a luxurious private yacht. Mr. Inglenorth was to reveal the content and distribution of the family trust to fifteen members of the family traveling aboard the yacht. Also, aboard the cruise is an author and sometimes consultant to the Miami Beach Police, Jack Ryder, MBPD Detective Logan Robert, and their dates for the cruise. Without a doubt, one of his family members is the murderer.
Forced to take refuge from a hurricane in the Port of Havana, Jack Ryder and Logan Robert must find the killer, among the fifteen members of the family, before the Cuban authorities interfere in their investigation and hold the family indefinitely.
Jack is a forty-year-old divorcee, and retired Wall Street Financial Analyst recently turned crime mystery writer. His new lifestyle does not include; - alarm clocks, suits, or ties - living carefree aboard a forty-four-foot yacht with his beagle - Max, enjoying life in Miami’s South Beach, the clubs and ladies that abound the area. His keen eye for detail in writing crime mysteries has made him an invaluable consultant to the Miami Beach Police Major Crimes Division.
Logan Robert, former Army Special Forces and now homicide detective for the Miami Beach Police Department, has relied on Jack’s deduction abilities to solve murder cases.

Novella 3 -Quarantined due to a virus and trapped because of an approaching hurricane.
Miami Beach Police consultant Jack Ryder and his buddy Detective Robert Logan are back for their third murder mystery.
Two victims lay dead at the Beach Cove Hotel in Miami Beach’s Art Deco hotel strip. Only ten guests occupy the hotel, plus a small staff of four. Two of the guest are suspiciously murdered in the early hours of the morning.
Everyone becomes a suspect, and is up to Jack and Detective Logan to find the offender before they strike again.
Hurricane winds are reaping havoc as it approaches the coast of South Florida. As an evacuation order is issued for Miami Beach, electric power and cell service are down.Fans of the Sherlock Holmes, Hercule Poirot, Ellery Queen stories, we'll love these mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Berried (A Charlie Cooper Mystery, Volume 6) *




  








*Over 200,000 Charlie Cooper books are now in the hands of mystery readers!

Fans of Stephanie Plum will get hooked on this quirky cast of characters and their mishaps.*

Charlie Cooper, former secretary for the Boston PD, chocolate enthusiast and private investigator extraordinaire, takes on her most puzzling case yet. Having to work for the grumpiest man in town, Edgar McMillan, the only clues she gets to solve her next case are a lurking shadow, a gunshot blast, possibly a Tony winner, some Ponies and Betty’s crew. Needless to say, nobody knows who Betty is. Or her crew.

Oh, and there’s the dead body too. Charlie hates when that happens. Found in no other place than the client’s backyard just seconds after he was shot. But what was he doing there in the first place?

Adding to the stress is Charlie’s mother, who’s current project is redecorating the house, meaning there are more cans of paint in the kitchen than a batch of fresh baked cookies. To top it off, Charlie’s love life takes a hit when her boyfriend, Detective Alex Spencer, is assigned the same case as she is.

Together with Marge and Celeste, her best friends and business partners, Charlie sets out to find the killer and reinstall peace in her life.

Berried is a fast-paced, stress-free humorous mystery with a touch of romance and compelling twists and turns. A light read with no gore or foul language, this book is perfect to unwind at the end of the day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Syrian Stone (The Stone Collection Book 6) *




  








Chelsea is part of an international team of archaeologists who are making the most of a tenuous cease-fire in the Syrian civil war to excavate and conserve the historic remains of the ancient kingdom of Ebla. The dramatic discovery of a new library of clay tablets inscribed with cuneiform writing brings to the surface international tensions between Syria and Israel. Will the revelations in the ancient tablets be hijacked by vested interests?

Chelsea finds herself caught in the middle of an international tug-of-war. Tensions increase when a small boy finds some tablets inscribed with two types of cuneiform writing that will enable archaeologists to translate the rest of the tablets. The boy and the tablets become the target of international intrigue. Chelsea must enlist the help of Tony, a shadowy character with military training. But Tony is seeking a new life, one that will allow him to deal with his own demons. She must also call on the help of her colleague in the British Museum, Beanie, an IT genius.

Chelsea must keep those she loves alive in an international squabble over who can lay claim to being the rightful owners of the tablets—and manage the greatest archaeological discovery of the century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/02/22.

Currently Free.

*The Saga of Pappy Gunn *




  








The Saga of Pappy Gunn is the biography of heroic World War 2 US Air Force fighter pilot, Colonel Paul Irving Gunn. 

“An affectionate biography of an almost legendary Air Force hero.” — Kirkus Reviews.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Artemis City Shuffle (Nanshe Chronicles) *




  








Playing bodyguard for a grandma vacationing in Artemis City should be an easy day's work for someone with Raj Demetriou's skill set—but as the bullets begin to fly, Raj is starting to think he picked the wrong old lady to guard today.

Lasadi Cazinho knows there are harder people to rob than the head of Artemis City's biggest criminal organization — but probably not many. Still, she's up the challenge—until a series of mysterious assassinations have her scrambling for her life.

Raj and Lasadi may both be down on their luck. But as a series of near misses and close calls spin their futures into a collision course, that's about to change.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Desa Kincaid - Bounty Hunter *




  








Desa Kincaid has spent the last ten years in pursuit of a man whose experiments have killed over a dozen people.

Blessed with the power to transform ordinary objects into devastating weapons, she journeys through trading ports, backwater towns, forests, deserts and the haunted remains of a dead city.

But can she stop her enemy before he unleashes something terrible on the world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Miriam's Dilemma (Agents of the Planetary Republic Book 6) *




  








“I’m going to make a theory, Sarge. I think our bot has left the planet.”

League forces in Octavia move against ex-Marine Gina Wilcox, trying to grab a very special droid. Powerful special forces combine their strength with vicious street gangs, ready to take her on.

Tetrarch Chu deals with betrayal on Euripides, and turns to the Nomadi for help. A lone assassin heads into the wilderness to hunt her down.

Now, both a Tetrarch and a bot are in trouble, but only one will find favor with the powers that be . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Safe Haven (The Outbreak Series Book 1) *




  








When the tide of the undead floods the world, you can not run and you can not fight back. You can only find Safe Haven.

Reports of a virulent virus are downplayed until it is to late. The zombie apocalypse happens in the blink of an eye.

Now the ordinary, everyday people who survived the first wave must put their differences aside and ban together if they are to survive the zombie hordes. All the while, another monster lurks amongst their midst, waiting for the right opportunity the chaos has afforded it.

It was a day of death and a night of terror. The Outbreak begins and the known world ends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Buried Magic (White Haven Witches Book 1) *




  








*Love witch fiction? Welcome to White Haven.*


Avery, a witch who lives on the Cornish coast, finds her past holds more secrets than she ever imagined.

For years witches have lived in White Haven, all with an age-old connection to the town and its magical roots, but Avery has always been reluctant to join the coven, preferring to work alone.

However, when she finds clues suggesting there is an ancient spell that is restricting their power, Avery realises she must team up with the other witches to uncover the truth.

Their investigations bring danger. Someone wants the past to remain buried, and they’re willing to unleash powerful magic to do it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*His Hand In the Storm: Gray James Detective Murder Mystery and Suspense (Chief Inspector Gray James Detective Murder Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








Colorado Gold MYSTERY AWARD WINNER. Daphne du Maurier Suspense Finalist.
A MAN COPES ANY WAY HE CAN AFTER KILLING HIS ONLY SON.

His team believes he’s calm and Zen. His boss finds him obsessive. Suspects think him gorgeous but dangerous. They’re all right.

Chief Inspector Gray James is sculpting the remembered likeness of his small son when he receives the call – a faceless corpse is found hanging by the choppy river, swirls of snow and sand rolling like tumbleweeds.

Montreal glitters: the cobbled streets slippery with ice, and the mighty St. Lawrence jetting eastward past the city. One by one, someone is killing the founders of a booming medical tech startup – propelling Gray into a downward spiral that shatters his hard-earned peace, that risks his very life, that threatens to force him to care and face what he has shunned all along: his hand in the storm.

From the prize-winning author comes a psychological, page-turning mystery with all the elements one needs on a rainy night: a complex murder, a noble yet haunted detective, and an evocative setting to sink into.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kill Me Why?: Gray James Detective Murder Mystery and Suspense (Chief Inspector Gray James Detective Murder Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








*Colorado Gold MYSTERY AWARD-WINNING author, Daphne Suspense Finalist. Sequel to Bestseller(75,000 downloads and counting), His Hand In the Storm.*

SOME STORMS RAGE INSIDE AND OUT

Chief Inspector Gray James is standing in the spot where he killed his only son when he hears the news – THE STITCHER is back after a fifteen-year absence. And the victim – lips sutured shut with medical nylon – disappears within minutes of being found at a nearby Body Farm.

Something is brewing in the quaint and peaceful coastal town of Halfmoon Bay – edged between the Pacific Ocean and the Rocky Mountains near Vancouver. The town of Gray’s youth and where it all began – where he had a hand in his son’s death.

With a black hole forming inside him and his family threatened, Gray must catch the Stitcher – before a flood drowns the town, before his estranged wife takes away what matters, before his most guarded secret is unleashed.

From the prize-winning author of the acclaimed Bestseller, His Hand In the Storm, comes a psychological, page-turning mystery with all the elements one needs on a rainy night: an enigmatic killer, a noble yet haunted detective, and an evocative setting among the crashing Pacific waves and towering mountains of British Columbia’s Sunshine Coast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*RAGE: CORNISH CRIME SERIES BOOK ONE: Rage is a cage without a key*




  








‘Rage is a cage without a key’

A small Cornish town; two women share a past. One a lawyer with no respect for the law, the other a doctor, with no respect for human life; both trapped by rage.

What happens when their paths cross and history catches up with them?
Can they escape the cages they have built?

Lawyer Claire McBride is a good person.

She believes in fair play and operating within the rules but when told by her consultant, the cancer she thought she’d beaten is terminal, she descends into a dark and alien place at odds with her character. Compelled to right wrongs and punish those who have caused harm and avoided justice she seeks to take back ownership of what little life she has left.

She does not know there is someone from her past, far more dangerous than her, who calls the shots. Issy Moran, Claire’s consultant; a bitter, deranged, narcissist, has for years routinely ended the lives of those patients she judges unworthy of treatment.

From childhood she has harboured a grudge against Claire and when by chance, they meet she seizes the opportunity to satisfy her twisted desire to first befriend her and then destroy her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Bartender: A Thriller Novella*




  








“Hello, my name is Selena.

Welcome to the Flamingo Lounge.

Your secrets are safe with me.”

Some of Palm Beach's most successful misfits indulge themselves at the Flamingo Lounge Speakeasy.

Secluded within the prestigious Opulence Resort, old man Wilcox, Lila, Slash, Renata, and Selena become fast friends.

When a patron is poisoned, will the bonds of friendship hold up under pressure in this who-dun-it mystery?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/03/22.

Currently FREE.

*The Devil in the Deep: The Untold Story of the U.S. Navy Response to 9/11*




  








The U.S. Navy was among the first responders on 9/11. Entrusted with the iconic Ground Zero flag, the Roosevelt battlegroup took to the seas searching out those responsible, and to bring justice to a nation in mourning.

1145 September 2001, the U.S.S. Leyte Gulf deployed within hours of the attack on the W.T.C. with orders to shoot down and destroy any "birds not squawking" over New York City. We were entrusted with the Ground Zero flag raised by the NYFD. We flew that flag with pride and determination from our mast on our important mission. After two days we were then redirected to the gulf and given orders to destroy the Taliban with the Tomahawk missiles onboard. During transit, we were told by our Captain that the Taliban would be waiting for us in the narrow Suez canal. So narrow in fact, only a single ship can go through at any one time. If the first and last ship were to be hit by surface to air missiles, there would be no way out. The aircraft carrier U.S.S Roosevelt, would be trapped in the middle and defenseless. There they were, waiting for us on horseback atop the sandy Suez dunes...following us. Just a bunch of scared kids manning the ships 50 cal guns, wondering what was to happen next.

One late night in the gulf, Bush declared war. It was our task to launch the first Tomahawk missiles and kick off the war on terror. We were cut off from the outside world. Email and any other means of communication had been banned for security reasons. Television reports of Anthrax gripping the country with fear and WW3 rumors scuttling through the ships decks. A six man boarding party manned up to routinely search an unresponding suspect Iraqi tanker...what was found would change our lives forever.

This is our sea story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/04/22.

Currently Free.

*Traitor: Military Science Fiction Adventure Spanning Two Worlds (The Turner Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Military Science Fiction Adventure - One man. Two worlds. Last Chance.

On the edge of a far frontier rests a place of gentle manners and common civility--Last Chance. Threats of war change all of that. A hero is needed. A Savior. Meet Aaron Turner, the unassuming man who runs the Last Chance General Store. He may not be all that they hoped for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BENEATH THE BISHOP’S BONES: A Vatican Archives Thriller (The Vatican Archives Series) *




  








The Regale, a mysterious ruby with massive powers, went missing in 1558 when King Henry VIII destroyed Archbishop Thomas Becket’s Shrine. Now Daniel Azar, priest and Vatican Archeologist and his friend Captain Luca Rohner of the Swiss Guard must find the jewel and guard it against an alien threat straight out of the apocalypse. Once known for its healing powers, The Regale is crucial for helping to blunt the chaos and destruction promised by the intruders.

Taking the face of ancient Sumerian gods, the evil menace intends to succeed where it once failed thousands of years ago; namely, in enslaving humanity. The human race is technologically advanced but individuals have little hope or meaning in life. The West has become decadent, and an ancient terror plays on that weakness, striking fear into people’s hearts. It promises to send a Beast from the heavens, whose mouth is fire, whose breath is death, whose will is woe.

Daniel, Luca, and the rest of the VERITAS team recognize the danger and chase the clues to find The Regale. Throughout Europe and the United States, they search, encountering horror and terror along the way. Hoping the jewel is with the missing bones of the long-dead martyr, they discover a ghostly presence in Canterbury, England willing to help them find this relic.

Meanwhile, the Pope is martialing the countries of the world to unite and fight the alien presence which promises to destroy humanity. Aided by the US President and a young King of England, Pope Patrick is determined to head off the destruction of the human race by rallying humanity to defend itself.

Past and present merge in this paranormal thriller where ancient miracles and beliefs come alive again to offer the world hope and healing in the midst of coming destruction. The courage of humankind has diminished. Heroism is absent. Valor gone. Now, only a few remain who possess the ability to uplift the nations in a desperate attempt to rescue civilization. Those few include Daniel, Luca, and their friends. But the question remains: will they be enough to challenge the coming plague of evil?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Let The Rain Kiss You *




  








Jake Carver has just spent four years in General Patton’s army fighting for his country in North Africa, Italy, France, and Germany. He arrives in his hometown hoping to renew his friendship with a young woman he remembers fondly from high school. More than anything, he wants to forget about death, destruction, and the horrors of war. If things work out, he has serious hopes his and Susan’s friendship will blossom into a long-term relationship. After all, now that he has seen all of the world he ever wants to see, he would like to settle down to a quiet, normal life with friends and family in this beloved and cozy Midwestern town.

Unfortunately for him, but fortunately for the reader, that doesn’t happen.

At Jake’s age, four years can seem a lifetime. Now that the war is over and the Depression long past, things are beginning to boom. The town has changed, and nothing is what it seems on the surface.

Jake befriends Tom Morrison, the local town manager, a young man not much older than he. A friendship develops, and together they discover deep-seated corruption and a cover up that is fueling sinister activities. Eventually, both men’s lives are turned upside down, and they are compelled to investigate a ghastly murder that has hit Jake extremely hard.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Assassins and Liars (J.R. Finn Sailing Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








A man with secrets meets a woman on the run.

Finn can't discuss his career; it's classified. He's about to leave Puerto Rico on a mission when he meets Mary. She wants to hitch a ride on his sailboat; she doesn't care where he's going.

Finn thinks she's a rootless kid looking for adventure. He'll take her along; she'll provide cover for his clandestine activity.

They're preparing to leave when Finn learns there's more to Mary's baggage than her backpack. He has second thoughts about giving her a ride, but it's too late. They need to get away from Puerto Rico in a hurry.

As they sail down island, Finn grows fond of Mary. She's had a run of bad luck, and he's sympathetic. When they reach their first stop, they discover that she didn't leave her troubles behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cruel Candy (Cozy Corgi Mysteries Book 1) *




  







Estes Park, Colorado: picturesque mountains, charming shops, delightful bakeries, a cozy bookstore… and murder. Winifred Page and her corgi, Watson, move to Estes Park to hit the Reset button on life. Fred is about to open her dream bookshop, and the only challenges she anticipates are adjusting to small-town life, tourists, and living close to her loveable mother, Phyllis, and hippy stepfather, Barry.

When Fred steps into her soon-to-be-bookshop for the first time, she expects dust bunnies and spiders… not the dead body in the upstairs kitchen. The local police have an easy suspect—Barry.

Determined to prove quirky Barry innocent of murder, Fred puts on her detective hat, and with Watson by her side, she explores her new town and gets acquainted with her fellow shopkeepers. Could one of her friendly neighbors be the real culprit? And what would be the motive for killing the owner of the Sinful Bites candy store? The secrets Fred discover put her at odds with the local police sergeant and threaten her cozy future in Estes. With snow falling outside, all Fred wants to do is curl up by the fire with a good book and Watson snuggled at her feet. But before she can begin her new life and put her plans for her bookshop into action, Fred and Watson have a mystery to solve…

(This culinary cozy mystery includes a recipe for delectable lemon bars.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Answer Death (Dan Spalding Mysteries Book 1) *




  






"Fast moving, fun and full of sharp twists and turns, Answer Death is like a cool breeze." -- Paul D. Brazil, author of Small Time Crimes.

Ex-state cop Dan Spalding wants to run his vintage record store in peace.

But when a punk who boosts a valuable LP turns up dead, it seems to relate to the revenge murder of an infamous entertainer.

And Spalding is the next target.

Dan Spalding navigates a seedy world of death, sex, and betrayal in a new mystery-thriller series set in the heart of the Ozarks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/04/22.

Currently Free.

*The Freeman Files Series: Books 4 - 6 (The Freeman Files Box Set) *




  







Gus Freeman is back doing the job he loves - solving crimes
His Crime Review Team motto is - Another day, Another collar 

There's never a dull moment for Gus - whether it's at work or at play Deadly Formula Dr Ian McGuire, a research scientist was shot dead in his kitchen in 2004 The original investigation found no motive, no leads, and no suspects Gus Freeman and his Crime Review Team have a tough cold case to solve In this fourth book in the Freeman Files Series, the case becomes the least of their worries Final Deal Will the frantic search for DI Suzie Ferris and her kidnapper have a successful outcome? Can Gus end the careers of the corrupt senior officers behind her disappearance? Despite everything, the Crime Review Team has another cold case to unravel. Dennis Gates was shot dead in August 2010. His killer was never found. The team members have their own crises to face. Will they buckle under the pressure? Final Deal has two stories woven together to produce a gripping climax not to be missed Barking Mad Why did pet shop owner Mark Malone die in a hail of bullets in May 2015? Gus and the Crime Review Team are faced with many questions, but few answers. Killer Ricky Gardiner is on the run from the police. Who will catch up with him first? Tragedy and triumph are intertwined in another gripping instalment in The Freeman Files Barking Mad has a variety of characters and story threads to keep you turning pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/05/22.

Currently Free.

*Galactic Thunder (Iron Hammer Book 1) *




  








*Danny and her crew learn that humans may not be alone in the galaxy.*
Thirty years ago, Danny and her crew on the Supreme Lythion were instrumental in the defeat of the sentient array, the crumbling of the Empire and the development of crescent ships.

Now wildcat crescent ships are opening up the known galaxy, finding more worlds to be settled and new resources. When the wildcat ship Ige Ibas goes dark and silent, Dalton comes to Danny for help, because his son, Mace, is on that ship. Despite their history, Danny agrees to try to find Mace.

But the Ige Ibas has gone dark for a reason, and Danny’s investigation rouses the ire of a new enemy, one that emerges from beyond any worlds known to humans…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lost on a Page: Character Developments *




  








Some genres still don't play well together.

Joe Slade is a detective with a hot lead and an existential crisis. Still seeking to escape his fictional existence, he and his mentor Ellodrine, a wizard who suffers from reinterpretation, hunt for the artifacts that will open a way to the World Where The Books Are Written. The trail has taken them to the rugged frontier of the Old West. There, they will discover twisted plots and dangerous foes who will launch them into a blurring journey through the genres: High Fantasy, Hardboiled Mystery, Gritty Steampunk, Gothic Vampire Horror, and other terrors too fearsome to fathom.

But can Joe and Ellodrine discover true selves in the midst of their fictional natures? And can they still triumph when The Antagonist turns their stories against them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Alamogordo Connection: Hard science fiction laced with political satire *




  








*In 2045, radio waves surge from the M13 nebula, and President Rex Horn believes they are distress signals. Amid impeachment threats, he funds a project to decipher them.*

Darien Segura, abandoned as a baby in the jungles of Panama, and his coworker, Carly Hansen, detect a message hidden in the radio waves. Carly believes ESP is the key to decoding the message. While testing for the elusive phenomenon, they locate traces of it in twins, including monkeys, dogs, and people, all born in Alamogordo. Carly calls this oddity The Alamogordo Connection.

During the study, they find that Darien possesses ESP, but not enough to decode the message without linking to someone else who also has it. Convinced he has a twin living in the jungles of Panama, they go there to search for him. Upon trekking to an isolated village, they discover the witch doctor who delivered Darien. Just before she dies, the old woman reveals a startling fact.

Will it be enough to decipher ET’s message?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lady Helena Investigates: Book One of the Scott-De Quincy Mysteries*




  








A reluctant lady sleuth finds she's investigating her own family.

1881, Sussex. With a drowned husband—the second love lost—an overbearing family, no longed-for child, and the responsibility of a huge baroque mansion, it's not surprising Lady Helena Whitcombe is overwhelmed. When attractive, mysterious, French physician Armand Fortier disturbs her first weeks of mourning with his theory of murder, Helena's reluctant and ineffective attempts at investigation are hardly life-changing—until the resulting revival in her long-abandoned herbalist studies bring her into confrontation with her past and her family's.

Can Lady Helena survive bereavement the second time around? Can she stand up to her six siblings' assumption of the right to control her new life as a widow? And what role will Fortier—who, as a physician, is a most unsuitable companion for an earl's daughter—play in her investigations?

Every family has its secrets. The Scott-De Quincy family has more than most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sounds of Murder (A Pamela Barnes Acoustic Mystery) *




  








SOUNDS OF MURDER tells a tale of academic intrigue and death. At Grace University, a small southern college, no one in the Psychology Department likes Charlotte Clark, so no one is particularly upset when she is found murdered in the department’s million-dollar computer lab. But because she discovered the body, Associate Professor Pamela Barnes feels obligated to find Charlotte’s killer. When she discovers a recording of the murder that was accidentally produced during Charlotte’s struggle with the killer, she begins her own investigation.

Along the way, Pamela agonizes with her own conscience as she fights her growing fear. She attempts to understand her mysterious Department Chair, keep her curious colleagues informed, placate her protective husband, and avoid antagonizing a local rube detective who belittles her efforts--all while she struggles to make sense of the sounds on the recording.

As she gets deeper and deeper into her analysis—trying to connect what she hears in the recording with sounds from people (and potential killers) around her--she gets closer and closer to the killer. However, the killer is observing Pamela’s efforts and resolving to stop her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Traffic: A Florida Thriller (Will Harper Mystery Series Book 5) *




  








*THEY CAME TO AMERICA FOR SAFETY.
THEY FOUND THEMSELVES ENSLAVED…*



David Crosby’s fifth hardboiled thriller kicks off with a heartrending discovery : a gritty underbelly of modern-day slavery that’s been operating in reporter Will Harper’s backyard. Will’s informant’s a terrified teenager-- a young Guatemalan immigrant who’s just escaped the elegant compound where she was enslaved as a maid. She’s on the run from hired goons who work for the sugar tycoon who held her captive, at the same time searching for her brother and sister, who’ve been sold as well.

All she knows is this—she and her siblings were enslaved by the smugglers they paid to help them enter the country. But Will soon finds that the network includes corrupt farmers, ruthless coyotes, scheming Russian mobsters, and countless henchmen, all of whom sell innocent refugees for back-breaking labor and forced sex work.

The timing’s good for a searing expose about slavery in Florida--a local paper’s put Will and his live-in girlfriend Callie on the payroll, allowing them to investigate anything they choose. The new job is just Will’s style: he and Callie can write as much or as little as they want, all while conducting research from Will’s beloved yacht, The WanderLust.

But suddenly Will’s mission turns urgent. As he starts to investigate, he stumbles upon the topic of waterborne sex trafficking--and quickly discovers a new meaning for the term “party boat." Soon, he learns that one of the missing siblings is being trafficked aboard a particularly notorious boat--which means that Will has an abrupt, action-packed rescue mission on his hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Torch Town Boogie: A Harry James Denton Mystery (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 2) *




  








WHEN A SHRINK SPILLS SECRETS,
SOMEONE SPILLS BLOOD…
"In the overcrowded field of private eye fiction, Steven Womack stands head and shoulders above most of the herd." —Val McDermid

Former reporter Harry Denton is a few repo’d cars and one murder case into his fledgling private eye career just as the East Nashville Arsonist sears his way into the headlines.

The arsonist’s fiery rampage has targeted nineteen homes, with no injuries until the epic destruction of a magnificent Victorian mansion. This one claims the life of Nashville’s shrink to the stars, possessing an all-star clientele that includes Nashville’s biggest televangelist, country music royalty, and the mayor.

He’s also Harry’s ex-wife’s fiancé.

With two weeks till the wedding, pre-nups have been signed and wills made, leaving everything to Lanie, Harry’s ex — effectively making Lanie the prime suspect. Quickly realizing there’s nothing to do but woman up, she hires ex-hubby Harry to find the arsonist.

But she doesn’t come empty-handed — she has an incendiary clue for him: a letter she received, mailed to former patients of the dead man, revealing that the doctor’s been dining out on their agony—spinning tales at parties that named names and spilled secrets. Not only that, the letter writer has documented the doctor’s indiscretions and the secrets and mailed them to a confidential list of a dozen of Nashville’s elite.

That means twelve VIPs with a motive for murder. Clearly, it’s too juicy a case to turn down.

But even so, it has its surprises, revealing Harry’s own criminal side and leading to a bizarre twist — an unguessable secret buried in the doctor’s files. Harry’s new career path—dubious as it seems — reveals a murderer with a secret so big that even when he discovers who the murderer is, he doesn’t know who the murderer is. It’s possible even the murderer doesn’t know who the murderer is.

In addition to his other crimes, Harry — and his creator Steven Womack — will steal the hearts of readers who like their sleuths witty, self-effacing, and slightly Colombo-esque. But Harry’s own heart clearly belongs to Nashville, a standout in a cast of entertaining supporting players. A scenic city as corrupt and filled with characters and overblown egos as New York, Chicago, and Los Angeles, Music City provides the perfect modern noir setting for Womack’s award-winning tales.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Way Past Dead: A Harry James Denton Novel (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 3) *




  








*HEARTS AREN'T THE ONLY THING BROKEN IN THE WORLD OF COUNTRY MUSIC...*
Music City P.I. Harry James Denton has a deep, dark secret that's dangerous to admit in Nashvegas...

He's not a huge fan of country music.

But when rising country music star Rebecca Gibson is found beaten to death, a heap of damning evidence points to her ex-husband and Harry's pal, Slim Gibson.

Short of cash, as always, Harry digs into the case and discovers the dark history of a marriage made somewhere way south of Heaven, somewhere deep in the cutthroat heart of the country music business, where deceit, betrayal, passion and vengeance are not only sung about... they're lived and died.

And because nothing in Harry's life is ever simple or easy, he's also got another situation to deal with. His girlfriend--who's also the Music City coroner--is being held hostage by a group of whacko cult religious fanatics in armed Winnebagos who don't want the body of their leader's wife autopsied.

For Harry James Denton, it's just one damn thing after another in this nail-biting, page-turning thriller that's the next installment in Steven Womack's award-winning, best-selling Music City Murders series. Nominated for the PWA Shamus Award, Way Past Dead will grab you and take you through so many twists and turns you won't be able to put it down until the last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Never Say Goodbye: A True Story*




  







16 Million Americans served in World War 2. 16 Million Americans were willing to give their all. 16 Million bakers, and truck drivers. 16 Million farmers, plumbers, shopkeepers and welders. 16 million of every kind of American from every corner of the country. From every city and every town and every countryside they came. They were ordinary, everyday Americans. The war was won with ordinary Americans, not 16 Million John Waynes, not 16 million seasoned warriors, but the citizen soldiers that set off to free the world because it was the right thing to do. Those shopkeepers, and those truckdrivers, set out as liberators, not as conquerors. They dreamed only of returning home to the life they left behind. The home and the life they loved. They would have never thought of themselves as the greatest generation. To them, the greatest generation was the one they were fighting and dying for, the next generation.

This is a true story of some of those ordinary people and of their extraordinary times in the crossroads of history. When American soldiers form a lifelong bond. When one American soldier and a British woman struggle to find the courage they never knew they had, for the future they thought they'd never see. An amazing true story that will make you laugh and cry and make your heart pound as the the characters come to life. Read about the human side of history that they left out of the history books. Be proud of where we came from. Be proud of who we are.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/05/22.

Currently Free.

*Battle for the Solomons *




  







Battle for the Solomons is Pulitzer Prize-winning reporter Ira Wolfert's dazzling account of the fierce land, sea, and air fighting in the Solomon Islands during 1942. Wolfert was in the thick of it, facing death alongside the troops, and he reproduces events as they happen in real time, making for a tense, suspenseful read. Wolfert risked his life on several occasions for the sake of authenticity, and survived to write this, one of the most remarkable combat memoirs of World War 2.


----------



## telracs

i wanted to say thanks for doing this. i read the first "lost on the page" book, but didn't like it enough to pay for the second.

for free, yeah, i'll get that.

also, you've been fueling my non-fiction pile!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/06/22.

Currently Free.

*The Warslayer *




  








LIVE THE LEGEND!

Gloria "Glory" McArdle plays Vixen the Slayer in a straight-to-syndication TV show where even the fans say the villain is the better actress. The wizards of Erchanen have been searching all the worlds to find a hero, and Vixen the Slayer is the last name on their list.

The Warmother, imprisoned a thousand years before by Ginnas the Warkiller, has broken free of her ancient chains. If a hero can't be found somewhere in all the universes to fight for them, the people of Erchanen are toast. But is it Glory they're looking for... or Vixen

It all seemed to be a perfectly straightforward misunderstanding when Belegir was explaining it in Glory's dressing room. The reality—if you could call it that—isn't just fighting for her life. Faced with a challenge like that, what can a girl do but pick up her magic sword and her stuffed elephant and give her trademark battle cry:

"Hi-yi-yi-yi! Come, Camrado! Evil wakes!"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Ghost on Cozy Mountain (Cozy Mountain Mysteries Book 1) *




  






The Resort at Cozy Mountain has always enjoyed great prosperity, primarily through buying or destroying anything that gets in the way. Fleeing her unhappy marriage, wealthy socialite Blythe Buffington has returned to Cozy Mountain to visit her invalid mother. After being harassed by her spoiled daughter, greedy first husband, and multiple buyers vying for her family home, Blythe discovers she may be flat broke. What’s a former debutante to do? Close friends Emma, Abby, and Georgie rally around their old friend Blythe and encourage her to move back home. Blythe promises to consider this proposition but then disappears under suspicious circumstances. It seems as if their good friend may have left Cozy Mountain forever. Or has she? It’s spring in Cozy Mountain, and the stately homes on Grandview Boulevard are hiding some dreadfully dark secrets, both old and new.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*To Dye For: A Mortician Murder (The Mortician Murders Book 1) *




  








Imogene’s client has a special request. The only hitch is, the client is dead.

Will Imogene do her hair and makeup for a big event? It was a dying wish. At least that’s what Imogene’s boss at the Harry’s Hair Stop tells her. And Imogene needs the money if she’s ever going to get an apartment of her own.

But when she arrives at Greener Pastures to get the client ready for her funeral, strange things happen. The woman’s body won’t stay still, and when Imogene touches her hair, she gets something that feels like an electric shock. Is there such a thing as corpse caffeine?

The mortuary’s handsome night watchman has a great idea. Why not send a hair sample to his Forensic Science teacher for analysis? When they do, Imogene discovers her client’s death, just like her hair color, wasn’t as natural as everyone thought.

Is someone killing off the residents of Liberty Grove? To protect everyone she holds dear and to get her dead client off her back, Imogene had better find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fatalities and Folios (Poe Baxter Books Series Book 1) *




  








Who knew that finding a rare book would also involve running for her life?

When Poe Baxter fled her job as an English professor, she was thrilled to be launching into her career as an antiquarian book dealer with a trip to Edinburgh. But she soon finds that her queries into a particular book’s provenance are drawing some less desirable attention to her and her best friend Beattie. Not everyone is interested in sharing this particular story.

Will the women be able to discover the book’s origins without bringing about their own ends?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Clem and the Burden of Leadership: BookThree of the Fern Valley Fur Family Mysteries (The Fern Valley Fur Family Mystery Series Book 3) *




  







Clem has watched his friends Ruckus, BW and Tucker solve crimes; he’s helped out but never imagined being put in charge of solving a case. Then so much happens at once that Ruckus assigns him a case of his own. The gang from Sinclair’s Animal Rescue join with the police dogs to find the killer linked to a series of terrorist crimes linked only by a day at the State Fair. Clem finds being a leader is not as easy as it looks, and when lives are on the line, finding the right clues and getting them to their masters is a thought-provoking task. If you enjoy cozy mysteries, eccentric small towns and animal rescue, you will love Clem and the Burden of Leadership. Join thousands of readers who love the Fern Valley Fur Family Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Detective Wakes: Killer twists galore in this rollicking mystery thriller in the South of France and Scotland (DI Barney Mains Book 1)*




  








DESCRIPTION:

A backroom cop jumps at the chance to investigate a high profile missing persons case in this Rebus-meets-Poirot page-turner.

But jaded big Barney Mains finds himself in the middle of a deadly conspiracy. And his bosses would rather not know.

Faced with political corruption at the highest level, he'll be forced to question twenty years of training and a lifetime of doing the right thing.

Because he'll have to choose between justice and the law.

And only one of these options comes with a very attractive bonus.

It might just keep him alive…

This is Book #1 in the South of France series of mysteries featuring disgruntled Scots cop, DI Barney Mains. Look out for Book #2, The Major Minor Murders, and Book #3, A Killer Legacy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Steel Assassin: A Jack Steel Action Mystery Thriller, Book 2 (A Jack Steel Thriller) *




  








Jack Steel and Christie Thorton are blackmailed:
Become assassins or you and everyone you love will die...
~The Jack Steel series is now in development for a major motion picture.~

Jack Steel has it all; his loving partner Christie, his daughter Rachel, and a protection agency he’s proud of.

But it’s all torn apart when a madman seeking revenge blackmails Steel and Christy. Their skills are pushed to the limit when they must become assassins to save those they love. The Mexican cartel, terrorists, and enemies from Steel’s past force them into a nonstop fight they can’t walk away from.

To protect his country and family, Steel must trust the very people he swore to kill. Worse, he’s on deadly unsanctioned ops in the U.S. with the woman he loves.

Even if he succeeds, he might lose everything…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Avenged: A Pulse Pounding Thriller (An Amber Monroe Crime Thriller Book 2) *




  








Fans of James Patterson or Michael Connelly will love C. M. Sutter!

Crime happens, even in small towns like North Bend, but when Amber Monroe and her fellow detectives from the Washburn County Sheriff’s Office are called to the home of a retired forensic psychiatrist, they find a macabre murder scene that would rival any Halloween horror film. When a local EMT and a former deputy go missing that same week, law enforcement conclude there has to be a link between the three cases.

With no clues to guide them, the detectives are stumped until they begin a search through old court files. New information emerges that could break the case wide open, but when the names on the perpetrator’s kill list are revealed, apprehending him is all that matters.

His intentions have become more than personal and crystal clear. Washburn County’s finest may be next, and they don’t have the luxury of time on their side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Long Voyage Home: true stories from Britain's twilight maritime years *




  








True stories from Britain's twilight maritime years.

Tim Madge delves deep into the early part of this century to discover why the sea has always held such a lure, and why such romance has grown up around it when conditions on board were truly appalling for the men, and little better for the officers.

First-hand accounts vividly describe the hardships of the life of a seafarer, both in peacetime and at war, contrasting the experiences and treatment of men from 1900 to the present. Madge charts the dramatic decline in the fortunes of the British fleet, both merchant and naval, and examines the psychological and economic implications for Britain, accustomed as she once was to 'ruling the waves'.

Long Voyage Home captures the voices of a breed of men who are now all but extinct, as technological change rips though a way of life, and sailorless ships become a reality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Janus 2: A Hayden's World Novella*




  








Icy Moon Mysteries.

In Erebus, James Hayden sacrificed the world’s first near-light-speed Riggs ship to make a remarkable discovery on the icy moon of Janus. Now, amidst mounting concerns about that discovery’s implications, he must assemble a crew to repair his crashed ship and fly it back to Saturn’s Cassini Station. But Janus still has secrets to discover, and the alien probe’s mission may not be finished.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bernard's Promise: A Hayden's World Novel *




  








In Janus 2, the crew of Gossamer Goose made disastrous first contact with the Silver Stars, costing them Earth's first starship. Now, with the Centauri probe revealing a world with a breathable atmosphere and possible life, James Hayden must build the ship capable of taking them to the stars. But the Centauri worlds have their own dangers and mysteries, and not everything they find is what it seems.

The crew of Gossamer Goose returns for a planet-hopping interstellar adventure in the first full-length hard science fiction novel set in the Hayden's World universe. Join James, Ananke, Hitoshi, Isaac, Julian, Ava, Beckman and new shipmate Willow as James's dream finally becomes reality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bernard's Dream: A Hayden's World Novel *




  







In Bernard’s Promise, James Hayden took humanity interstellar, exploring the strange life of the Centauri worlds and finding hints of where the Silver Stars have gone. After returning to an Earth that’s advanced nine time-dilated years, he encounters an emerging technology that will force mankind to either fill the worlds of the solar system or search the stars for new Earths. One man can’t do it alone, and he’ll need a fleet spanning decades if they are to succeed. But the Silver Stars are still out there, and James’s dreams of first contact may die light-years from home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dark Nebula: Isolation *




  








*Lies crafted from good intentions. Death spreading through the stars. When the past returns to claim its due, will anyone survive?*
Earth Solar System, the Future. Abigail Olivaw is drowning in self-doubt. Hiding a devastating secret from the populace, the President of the Confederation of Planetary Explorers is horrified when hostile aliens arrive to announce they’re putting humanity on trial. Forced to act as her species’ defender in court, she struggles to hide her family’s hidden multi-generational history that could lead to a sentence of genocide.

Epsilon Eridani Colony. Joyce Green’s passion for her job is dwarfed only by her love for her son. So when he dies from a mysterious virus that threatens the entire settlement, the Director of Colonization vows to stop at nothing to discover what triggered the deadly infection. And as she uncovers the truth bit by bit, her heartbreak fuels a berserk need for justice.

Trapped by guilt over a mistake she didn’t choose, Abigail falls into a tailspin when the invaders reveal the facts of her race’s origins. And when Joyce unmasks a traitor, the rest of her people would be lucky to only die from disease.

With their paths on a collision course, will the women’s consequence-laden decisions destroy humankind’s last hope?

Dark Nebula: Isolation is the gripping first book in the evocative Dark Nebula space opera series. If you like emotionally complex characters, chilling twists, and eye-opening takes on technology, then you’ll love Sean Willson’s sweeping epic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dark Matters: A Science Fiction Thriller (Dark Matters Trilogy Book 1)*




  








A renegade physicist. A headstrong art curator. When they finally unravel the century-old mystery of dark matter, will it save our world? Or destroy it?

Winner of Three Book-of-the-Year Gold Medals in Science Fiction

"Scientific speculation, stunning action, and characters that leap off the page" - James Rollins

Dr. Jonas Hanssen spends his days hunting mineral-rich asteroids for the world's largest corporate conglomerate. But by night, he's on the verge of making one of the universe’s greatest scientific discoveries. It's exactly the lifeline his company needs. Or better yet, the one he needs. Monique Durand uses art to better understand her place in the world, and to help make sense of her increasingly compelling visions. She has the potential to move mountains - in more ways than one. From a life-changing moment in a crowded Singapore marketplace to the business end of an assassin’s gun, they face a power beyond any the world has ever known. To survive, they’ll have to decipher the truth about dark matter, before the trillionaires of the Consortium can achieve their ruinous end game. Can this unlikely duo break the Consortium's stranglehold? Or will they strangle each other first?

Take an epic journey to a not-so-distant future. Where wealth, science, and the human spirit get one last chance to determine humanity’s ultimate destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Unbound: A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller Series (Dawn of Deception Book 1) *




  








With the aid of a canine brigade,
can a charade
keep the apocalypse away?

Read, for FREE with Kindle Unlimited, how author A. R. Shaw delivers another far too plausible post-apocalyptic scenario challenging human survival.

Sloane Delaney struggles to keep her daughters safe in an apocalyptic dawn.
Aided by a pack of abandoned dogs, they maintain a dangerous charade to keep looters at bay.
But then, corrupt agents arrive, threatening their hard-won sense of security.
Fleeing for a safe haven, Sloane doesn't count on trusting a stranger.


In the middle of it all is a -- oh, no spoilers.
Then there's also the -- then again, we don't want to ruin that for you, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rise of the Dead (Realm Of The Dead Book 1) *




  








Blake was never one for taking chances. He lived in a world of formulas and equations. A statistician in a controlled society where everything had become predictably mundane.

That world disappeared the day the dead got up and began attacking the living.

Now, the end is here. Blake finds himself fighting for his life in a world that is rapidly spiraling out of control. He struggles to keep himself alive and must choose to fight the odds and risk everything to find his family.

Along the way, Blake finds himself thrust among other unlikely survivors. Together they must adapt to the realities of the undead world, or join the legion of zombies. The characters must overcome their difference and learn to come together if they will have any chance of survival.

Rise of the Dead is a fast-paced thrill ride through an ever-growing zombie horde, that is sure to satisfy any lover of the classic Romero zombie films.

*Best New Zombie Books of 2016 - Ranking Squad*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bottomless Cups *




  








As senior citizens go, Teddy Greenwald might be described as a former class clown with life experience. Ray Starck is only slightly more serious – sort of like the one kid in a mischievous group who somehow never gets caught. Their friendship has endured through more than a dozen Presidents, marriages, careers, innumerable bottomless cups of coffee and, not least, one another.

With so much shared history, the pair carries with them a vast treasure trove of memories. Some are great fun to dust off and reminisce about every once in a while. A few of those memories, though, are secretly happier kept well below the surface.

When an old school friend decides to make a movie based on their lives, however, Ray and, especially Teddy, are forced to look back on themselves in vivid Technicolor. They find that facing your own life – past, present, and diminishing future – in one sitting can be considerably more challenging than it appears on the silver screen.

In the spirit of A Man Called Ove, Joel Bresler’s charmingly funny novel is a series of journeys between present and past, with characters who are amusing yet recognizable. They still have a taste for adventure, as long as it doesn’t require too much bending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder on Halloween (Book 13 Dekker Cozy Mystery Series) *




  







A retired detective thinks that all he will have to do on Halloween is hand out candy to trick-or-treaters. Everything goes well until all the children in costume come and go, and then the phone calls begin. One of them comes from his former Chief of Police, whom he and his former partner have promised that they will come out of retirement whenever there is a murder in their small town. Not only do they have to go out on a dark night in the pouring down rain, but they have to head out to a remote part of the county, where almost no one lives, to a place where someone has texted and reported that someone has been murdered. All they have to go on is the location of the cell phone. Before he solves the case, he is confronted with several suspects, none of whom seem to have motives or alibis. This is another whodunit in the Dekker Cozy Mystery series, full of twists and turns and lots of humor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder and Marinara (The Italian Kitchen Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*National bestselling author Rosie Genova reprises her tasty Italian Kitchen Mysteries for a new audience!
New Jersey’s Star-Ledger calls Murder and Marinara “a saucy debut”!
Included in Suspense Magazine’s BEST COZIES and a Daphne Award finalist*
Author Victoria Rienzi takes a break from writing murder mysteries—only to find herself caught in the middle of a real one…

Victoria heads back to the Jersey shore to explore her family’s roots and the specialty Italian cuisine their restaurant, the Casa Lido, is famous for. But she barely hits town before she finds that Oceanside Park is abuzz about a reality show slated to film on its beach. Not everyone in the cozy seaside town is happy with the news, and Victoria’s family is leading the protest.

But when the show’s brash producer winds up face down in the tomato garden after eating at the restaurant, things look bleak for the Rienzi clan—and Victoria finds herself in some hot pasta water. She served the dead man his last meal, her ex-boyfriend prepared it, and now the Casa Lido is on the verge of closing. Adding to her troubles is a nosy journalist, a determined prosecutor, and a plateful of suspects, all spelling a recipe for disaster. That’s when her formidable nonna gives her a new job: solve the murder before the summer season starts and save the Casa Lido.

With her deadline only days away, this saucy sleuth jumps into action—but can Victoria serve up the culprit before it’s too late?

Recipes Included!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mystery Maid: A Deliciously Addictive Cozy Murder Mystery (A Maid Ivy Cozy Mystery Book) *




  








A posh hotel, guests with secrets to hide and a mysterious dead body.

Ivy Stone is excited to begin her first day as a maid at London’s Hotel LaFontaine, but from the moment she arrives, nothing goes as planned. She insults a guest, is snubbed by the other maids, and finds a dead body, all before lunch.

With help from new friends on staff, Ivy’s amateur sleuthing uncovers clues to a thickening plot of revenge among the glamorous guests.

While preparing for a prestigious fashion show, sampling gourmet dishes and falling deeper in love with Monty the pup, Ivy suspects the killer is among them and will strike again.

In a race against time, Ivy must unmask the true culprit and save her friends before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Desiderata's Lost Cause (The Blind Sleuth Mysteries Book 14) *




  








Nerva, the future emperor of Rome, called the Christian faith “Desiderata’s lost cause”. At the time the ‘Universal Church’ counted only a few thousand faithful rather than untold millions, and he didn’t think it would last, as the Second Coming of the Messiah was looking more and more like a no-show. His blind friend Desiderata would demur and argue.

Then in AD 76 the first elected Pope was brutally murdered, and Desi realized that the very survival of her faith was at stake. Delegates from all over the empire had come to Rome for the Pope’s ordination, but now suspicion reigned. How could they choose the victim’s successor, while they could be electing his murderer? To restore confidence the killer had to be unmasked urgently.

However, solving a murder isn’t simple when killing a man is not even a crime according to the law. In the end the ‘lost cause’ was not the one Desi expected.


“Those who enjoyed the original ‘Millennia Trilogy’ will miss the ‘parallel history’ treatment. Daisy Hayes is no longer in the picture, only her first-century blind doppelgänger. But even so the plot is dizzying enough.” — The Weekly Banner


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Once Removed (Blackhawk Security Book 2) *




  








A STRANGER KILLED HER HUSBAND.
WHY DOES HE WANT HER DEAD TOO?

Finally! Lainey’s getting divorced from her abusive husband. All she has to do is verify his current address. But she finds the mysterious compound where he works deserted. As she investigates, she barely has time to smell gasoline before the building goes up in flames. She tries to climb out a window but someone tries to push her back in. Just when she thinks she;s about to die, a passing neighbor pulls her out of danger. A completely harrowing day.

But it keeps on getting worse. The firefighters find Ron, her estranged ex, dead in the building. The sheriff tells her straight out that he’s the number one suspect. And she learns someone’s broken into her house.

All that only gets you through a chapter or two-- author Watson’s talent for heart-racing action is on full display here. But she’s not done upping the ante— Lainey’s rescuer is Brody, an accounting client on whom she’s long had a secret crush. And she can tell he reciprocates.

But the day your husband is murdered is the worst possible time for romance.

Still, since her house is clearly vulnerable, she has no safe place to stay. So she accepts his offer to stay at his ranch a few days, both agreeing to put their growing feelings for each other on hold. But it turns out that, though Brody’s ranch has great security, there’s no real safety for either of them. Because whoever killed her husband isn’t going to give up and they’ll go through Brody to get to her-- unless the sheriff arrests her first.

It’s almost as much fun watching these two solve the murder as it is seeing them fall in love. Brody has both brains and brawn. Lainey’s got brains, nerve, and quick reactions. Best of all, they both have compassion. With all that in common, they could be a perfect pair-- if it weren’t for the secrets between them…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fool Me Once (Blackhawk Security Book 4) *




  








HER HUSBAND HIRED A HITMAN—
THE COPS THINK IT’S FUNNY.

So…your husband wants you dead? What do you do now?

In this latest, devilishly clever Black Hawk Security thriller, Alex, a successful lawyer with a heart of gold, no sooner swears to her best friend she’s going to divorce her sleazeball husband than she arrives home to overhear him hiring a hitman.

Not only that, he’ll pay a grossly obscene amount of money to have her offed. The phone call tells the whole story-- he’s been stealing and laundering Russian mob cash and now he needs her life insurance payout. Bad.

Thus begins a steamy spy mystery romance with so many twists and turns you’ll get whiplash. First off, the shady--yet oddly polite--hitman may have more layers than you’d think--in fact, it’s not clear who he’s working for, or if he’s a hitman at all.

Right now he’s in her hotel room telling her lies. Or maybe he’s who he says he is. And it’s snowing harder every second. She can think of no less enticing prospect than being snowed in with a hitman. Yet, she can’t help noticing his dark hair and light blue eyes...

But no time for that now. Either he’s going to kill her, or they’ve both got an angry husband on their tails. Not to mention a pack of Russian mobsters out for blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*See Her Hide (A Mia North FBI Suspense Thriller—Book Two) *




  








Fugitive FBI Agent Mia North knows that hunting down killers and solving new—and old—cases is the only way to clear her name. When a rash of high-school girls are found murdered, discovered on the soccer field, the case is personal for Mia. Can she find and stop the killer—and figure out who framed her—before she is caught by the U.S. Marshals?
“A brilliant book. I couldn’t put it down and I never guessed who the murderer was!”

—Reader review for Only Murder

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

In SEE HER HIDE (A Mia North FBI Suspense Thriller—Book Two), Special Agent Mia North is a rising star in the FBI—until, in an elaborate setup, she’s framed for murder and sentenced to prison. When a lucky break allows her to escape, Mia finds herself a fugitive, on the run and on the wrong side of the law for the first time in her life. She can’t see her young daughter—and she has no hope of returning to her former life.

The only way to get her life back, she realizes, is to hunt down whoever framed her.

Mia’s former partner desperately needs her help: high-school soccer players are turning up dead in neighboring towns, with no rhyme or reason. Mia may be the only one who can solve it.

But her position is tenuous and she has no one to back her up.

Might she, working alone and racing against the clock, stumble right into the killer’s hands?

An action-packed page-turner, the MIA NORTH series is a riveting crime thriller, jammed with suspense, surprises, and twists and turns that you won’t see coming. Fall in love with this brilliant new female protagonist and you’ll be turning pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Men of Honour *




  








'A storyteller who knows the humour, the fear and the frenzy of men in battle' - Bernard Cornwall

Two soldiers. One war. And no victors.

Major Gary Pearson has only a few more weeks left to serve before he brings to a close a career in the British Army that has been long and violent. So many young lives have been lost that he is now just looking towards the finishing line - and desperate to get all his men across it alive.

Captain Richard Shaw sees the battle differently. To him, success in the field means glory, and glory means promotion. If men get hurt along the way, that's soldiering. This is a campaign that will be fought to the death - and in which the sanity of the men is more likely to be a casualty than the enemy.

In this brilliant, provocative novel Pearson and Shaw clash brutally in the dusty, blood-soaked killing fields of Afghanistan. In the tradition of Journey's End and Tunes of Glory, Men of Honour is a searingly honest, graphic account of the front-line realities of modern warfare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/07/22.

Currently Free.

*The Cosmic Key: A Thriller *




  








An elusive code hidden in the writings of Shakespeare.



A desperate race against time.



An earth-shattering secret concealed for centuries…revealed at last.


While lecturing at a conference, world-renowned researcher of ancient civilizations Daniel Whitlock receives an urgent late-night visit from the FBI. A prominent nuclear physicist has been murdered at Idaho National Laboratory, with a baffling relic found near the body—one seemingly tied to William Shakespeare himself.

Did the famous playwright have a secret?

As Whitlock sorts through the bizarre clues, he follows an archaic cipher hidden in Shakespeare’s earliest printings, revealing an explosive truth about its author—and his true identity.

The stakes are raised when Whitlock learns of a startling link: The relic is directly connected to the Cosmic Key—an ancient artifact whispered to be so powerful that it was once referred to as “all knowledge.” Fiercely guarded by secret societies and passed down through the founding of America, the legend speaks of a trail of clues scattered throughout his works that reveals its location, buried for centuries somewhere in the New World.

Joined by a beautiful Shakespearean scholar and an iconoclastic billionaire, Whitlock is thrust into a vast conspiracy that stretches to the highest levels of power. Caught between mighty adversaries in a frantic race against time, the search begins for the greatest treasure ever bestowed upon humankind.

A thriller told with breathless pace, The Cosmic Key integrates exhaustive research with relentless suspense. From the opening pages to the unpredictable and stunning conclusion, Patrick Donohue delivers a whirlwind adventure that illuminates as much as it entertains.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Corvus Ascending: The Matrian Trilogy Book 1 *




  








From TheReadingCafe.com: "the characters are diverse, distinctive and unconventional but such are the personalities of every entertaining story of science fiction. CORVUS ASCENDING begins slowly but accelerates at 'warp speed'."

Wisecracking star-sailor Gus Johansson’s beach bum retirement suddenly goes from boring to blazing when he pulls a 1400-year-old robot and a sentient spaceship from the sea. Soon, Gus and his crew of misfits are in the fight of their lives against an old enemy. The vengeful Captain Harrison “Hazy” Grey is convinced he can finally get his Admiral’s flag by capturing that ship; and he doesn’t care who he has to kill to do it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Brian Helsing: The World's Unlikeliest Vampire Hunter: Mission #1: Just Try Not To Die *




  








When Helsing XII, the latest in the long and illustrious line of brave demon-hunters dies in combat, no-one would have expected his ring of power to be handed down to an idiot.

Least of all said idiot; Brian Trelawney, the most hapless car salesman in the whole of Cornwall.

With no redeeming features bar his towering height, Brian finds himself thrust into a strange and often terrifying world of vampires, banshees and all other Things That Go Bump In The Night. Trained, after a fashion, by the eccentric Masters, and equipped with strange weapons, Brian is sent into battle as the unwitting savior of mankind.

Accompanied by his friend Neil, a man oddly enough far more appropriate for the role of Helsing, Brian must bumble his way through his first mission; placating a terrifying banshee whose keening wailing is keeping the residents of Bodmin from their beauty sleep.

++Warning: This book contains copious harsh language and mind-numbing stupidity, all wrapped up in a crunchy supernatural shell.++


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch Way to Murder & Mayhem: A Witch Way Paranormal Cozy Mystery*




  








To call Gran eccentric is somewhat of an understatement. She has questionable fashion sense, cough, can anyone say bedazzled Ugg boots and a tutu? But my Gran? She is awesome. So when she suggested I buy The Dusty Attic Bookstore I was all in, after all, what could go wrong?

Try finding my high school nemesis dead on the floor of my newly acquired store for starters. Now I’m on the suspect list! Okay, so I just need to find the killer, clear my name, and pass my witches exam. Oh, didn’t I mention that? Yeah, seems the stunt I pulled on my cheating ex-fiancee cost me not only my job but my magic.

My name is Harper Jones and this is not how I expected my return to my magical hometown of Whitefall Cove to go.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Takes a Bow: An Olivia Morgan Cruise Ship Mystery *




  








*Take a Staycation…no life jacket required!*

Olivia Morgan’s life working as an assistant in her boyfriend’s cruise ship act has been a permanent vacation.
But her cruise to the Bahamas takes a terrible turn when Peter leaves her, and her talkative parrot, Chico, stranded on the ship with a show scheduled in just a few days.

It takes an even worse turn when a crew member is murdered!

Can Olivia pull off the show without Peter, or will they throw her and Chico off the ship when they reach Nassau?
Will the murderer get caught before someone else is killed?
Will Olivia be the next victim?
Travel along with Olivia and Chico on their killer cruise.

As close to taking a cruise as you can get from your couch.

Author Wendy Neugent spent close to a decade working as a headliner entertainer on cruise ships. Join her as she takes you behind the scenes for an insider’s look at cruise ship life….. but with more murders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tragedy at Piddleton Hotel (Churchill and Pemberley Series Book 1) (Churchill and Pemberley Cozy Mystery Series) *




  








A discarded tea cake causes a fatal fall. An accident? Or was it purposefully placed? Two elderly ladies task themselves with a puzzling case.

When widowed Annabel Churchill leaves London and buys a detective agency in the village of Compton Poppleford, she’s faced with a murder investigation. Teaming up with eccentric spinster, Doris Pemberley, she vows to crack it.

The death of local busybody, Mrs Furzgate, at the local hotel leaves the villagers vexed and the constabulary clueless. Churchill and Pemberley fuel themselves with cake and quiz a range of local characters. What’s the connection with Mr Bodkin the baker? And why did Mrs Furzgate fall out with the Women’s Compton Poppleford Bridge Club?

It’s soon apparent that many people bore Mrs Furzgate a grudge. But when Inspector Mappin accuses the senior sleuths of meddling, they’re in danger of never finding the killer…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Gypsy: A Romantic Thriller *




  








A mass shooting, an FBI coverup, and a wealthy madman with his own militia and a political hit list. Adam Cain is caught in the middle with only one person to trust, the mysterious woman that calls herself the "Gypsy". She has all the answers and a hit list of her own.

Adam Cain: He's big, dangerous, recently single. An Army Ranger until they asked him to leave.

The Gypsy: She's beautiful, skilled in the art of combat, alone against an army of assassins. One step ahead of the FBI, two steps ahead of the men that would like to see her dead.

Maybe she doesn't have to fight alone.

All Cain wanted that night was to have a few beers with his best friend, forget about the Army, forget about Afghanistan, and forget that his latest girlfriend had just walked out on him. Then a beautiful woman sat down next to him at the bar smelling of expensive perfume and pheromones. Just when he was starting to think his luck had changed for the better, four men walked into the club and started killing people.

He survived that night, thanks to the enigmatic woman that called herself the "Gypsy". Now he has a debt to pay, and the Gypsy needs his help. But first he has to find her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/08/22.

Currently Free.

*The Blood Strain Agenda (Journal of the Sacrificial Scientist Book 1) *




  







“Everybody lies. No one knows anyone.”

Burgeoning young scientist Margot thought she had finally found happiness with her new husband Ryan, a microbiologist running a successful research laboratory. After several scientists die under suspicious circumstances, Ryan becomes obsessed with their murders, convinced the government is responsible. When a bioterrorist attack grips the nation, killing thousands of innocent civilians, Ryan becomes more isolated and secretive, drawing suspicion from everyone, including Margot. As a government agent closes in on Ryan, Margot races to find the proof of his innocence, all the while exposing secrets that will shatter her happy home and the lives of everyone she cares about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Caliphate *




  








"Slavery is a part of Islam . . . Slavery is part of jihad, and jihad will remain as long there is Islam." —Sheikh Saleh Al-Fawzan, author of the religious textbook At-Tawhid ("Monotheism") and senior Saudi cleric.

Demography is destiny. In the 22nd century European deathbed demographics have turned the continent over to the more fertile Moslems. Atheism in Europe has been exterminated. Homosexuals are hanged, stoned or crucified. Such Christians as remain are relegated to dhimmitude, a form of second class citizenship. They are denied arms, denied civil rights, denied a voice, and specially taxed via the Koranic yizya. Their sons are taken as conscripted soldiers while their daughters are subject to the depredations of the continent's new masters.

In that world, Petra, a German girl sold into prostitution as a slave at the age of nine to pay her family's yizya, dreams of escape. Unlike most girls of the day, Petra can read. And in her only real possession, her grandmother's diary, a diary detailing the fall of European civilization, Petra has learned of a magic place across the sea: America.

But it will take more than magic to free Petra and Europe from their bonds; it will take guns, superior technology, and a reborn spirit of freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crazy Stories for Curious Minds: Strange and Unexplained Facts about History, Science, Mysteries, Pop Culture and Much More *




  








Are you ready to deep dive into some of the greatest mysteries and weirdest facts that have changed our world?

Do you ever find yourself questioning the unordinary and what makes the world go round? Are you driven to seek and absorb new information, always wanting to know more? If this sounds like you, you’ll love Crazy Stories for Curious Minds.

Making use of epic storytelling and accurate historical accounts, we plunge into unsolved trivia and interesting true stories such as:


An eerie spot where NASA train its future moon explorers…
The enigma surrounding the creator of the digital currency, Bitcoin…
Why a baboon worked on a South African railway line?
How a Chinese woman became one of the most notorious pirates to ever live…
The closest living relatives to the Tyrannosaurus rex…
A planet that has bizarre ice polygons appearing on its surface…
Are there any truths to the legends of Robin Hood?

Crazy Stories for Curious Minds will give you answers to these and 60 other stories from the fields of science, geography, history, true crime, urban legends and much more. Provided you you feel intrigued to the strange and unknown, there’s something in this book for you.

This book can be read from cover to cover, or you can scamper around at your leisure – scouring whichever piece of trivia sparks your interest most. The book is a great conversation topic for your next meet-up with friends and family, as it will spark some surprise and maybe even some friendly debate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The French House: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








With things finally back on track after the death of her husband, Ally is ready for a break and to settle down to a quiet, conventional life with her new boyfriend...

But those hopes are shattered with the appearance of a new ghost... begging for her help with a cryptic message about some place called White Haven Manor, a stately home from the early 1800s but now a long-abandoned ruin with a terrifying reputation.

The Haunting of Ivory Island

Harper remembers everything. She is blessed and cursed with a photographic memory, and she channels her abilities into her paintings. When Harper’s work catches the eye of her roommate’s friend, she’s offered the rare opportunity to recreate the damaged pieces of art at the castle on Ivory Island. But the island’s past reveals a haunting family secret and a decades-old murder. Thrust into the mystery, what Harper finds in the castle’s crumbling halls, she’ll never be able to unsee again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*City of the Horizon (The Egyptian Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Egyptian Mystery - Book 1

Palace intrigues, the death of one-time royal favorites . . . it may sound like Tudor England, but it's Egypt during the 18th Dynasty, about 1350 B.C.

Akhenaten, the reformist pharaoh, has died, and his successor, the child pharaoh Tutankhamun, is effectively controlled by political schemers with no love for Akhenaten's old supporters, now deemed heretics.

Many of these have lost their lives, but Huy, once a scribe in Akhenaten's court, is luckier: He's lost merely his home and the right to practice his trade.

In desperation, Huy becomes a sort of traveling troubleshooter, the world's first private eye.

'City of the Horizon' marks his first case, bringing him up against both Egypt's powerful priesthood and a brutal gang of tomb-robbers, all while he's trying to evade the clutches of the secret police.

The modern world, it seems, has no monopoly on duplicity and corruption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pumpkin Blend (A Paramour Bay Cozy Paranormal Mystery Book 14)*




  








Pumpkin tea blends aren't the only things that are being stirred up in the next baffling whodunit of the Paramour Bay Mysteries by USA Today Bestselling Author Kennedy Layne...

All Hallows' Eve is only a fortnight away, and the residents of Paramour Bay can't wait to get their hands on all the candy corn, caramel apples, and pumpkin tea blends this fall season. As a matter of fact, the highly anticipated Halloween Festival is about to kick off in town square with the reveal of the largest pumpkin that has ever been grown in their very own local pumpkin patch.

There's only one itsy-bitsy problem--someone has stolen the town's prized jack-o-lantern! Raven ropes Leo into solving another mystery, but he goes all in when he realizes that a pilfered pumpkin is the least of their worries!

Fill up your candy bowl, grab your favorite pumpkin-flavored drink, and get ready to solve the perplexing case of the missing prized pumpkin!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Heirlooms and Homicide (Hearts Grove Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








A mysterious death, an antique box, and a missing girl.

A cozy mystery from #1 Bestselling author Danielle Collins

Henrietta Hewitt runs an antique store in Hearts Grove, Washington. In the process of collecting antiques, she comes across countless unusual items, many with a story. Some with secrets. When a missing girl is mixed with a prized antique, things turn deadly. Can Henrietta solve the mystery of the antique box and keep everyone safe?

Heirlooms and Homicide is the first book in the Hearts Grove Cozy Mystery series. If you enjoy cozy mysteries with interesting characters, you don’t want to miss the Hearts Grove Cozy Mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cavaliered to Death: A Dog Lover's Cozy Mystery (Barkview Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Once bit, forever shy. Can she make it through a matted mess of missing dogs to catch a deadly criminal?

A feline loving investigative reporter living in the dog friendliest city in America, what can go wrong during dog show week when the quaint seaside town turns dog-eat-dog?

Cat Wright can almost handle dogs, but she finds the delicate balance bitterly disrupted when two opposing Cavalier King Charles Spaniels disappear and the mayor’s wife is murdered.

With her aunt heading the list of suspects due to the town’s cutthroat rivalry, Cat determines she must dig up enough evidence to prove her innocence. But, as the facts stack up against them, she’s plagued with a new problem—the dognapped Cavaliers are found in her aunt’s kennel.

Can Cat walk with the leash lovers long enough to catch a killer and save the dog show?

Cavaliered to Death is the charming first book in the Barkview Mysteries cozy mystery series. If you like characters out of their comfort zones, spectacular twists, and plenty of paw-friendly humor, then you’ll love C.B. Wilson’s biscuit of sleuthing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tarantula: A John Milton Novella (John Milton Series) *




  








Meet John Milton. He considers himself an artisan. A craftsman. His trade is murder. Milton is the man the government sends after you when everything else has failed. You wouldn't pick him out of a crowd but you wouldn't want to be on his list.

In this second dip into his case files, Milton is sent to Italy to investigate the death of a colleague from Group 15, the secret assassination squad that liquidates those considered to be impediments to the furtherance of British interests. Milton discovers that the agent was involved with the Camorra, the powerful Mafia clan that controls the territory from Naples to the tip of the Italian boot. He identifies the assassin as a man nicknamed Tarantula. Now Tarantula, and his boss, are entries in Milton’s ledger. And all debts need to be paid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/09/22.

Currently Free.

*The Obsidian Chamber (Sam Reilly Book 20) *




  








In A.D. 79, Mount Vesuvius erupted and a small girl raced for her life along the cobblestone streets of Pompeii. She needed to survive. She needed to tell someone what she had done so that it could never happen again…

In present day, while Sam Reilly is on a mission to locate the long-lost shipwreck of legendary explorer Ernest Shackleton, a strange code begins to circulate on the internet. It purports to have the answers to some of the world’s most complex engineering and algorithmic problems.

The US government’s brightest minds are racing to be the first to break what has the potential to be the most powerful code on Earth.

And the most dangerous.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/10/22.

Currently Free.

*The Creatures of Man *




  








NOT ONLY STRANGER THAN YOU IMAGINE, STRANGER THAN YOU CAN IMAGINE

In a distant future when humans no longer need spaceships, but hurtle between the stars faster than light, propelled and protected by implants in their bodies, the galaxy has been divided between two battling factions who contend for dominance by economic maneuvering. Each side is determined to overwhelm the other, and is likely to abandon the "Econo-War" for a genuine shooting war if it thinks that defeat is imminent. Only one thing can avert the looming disaster: a talisman of great, almost supernatural power which has been lost for millennia on a minor world called Earth.

Here, The Econo-War is collected in one continuous novel-length narrative for the first time, along with other dazzling visions of future worlds: A planet where well-meaning busybodies from Earth try to "cure" the inhabitants of their craving for the exotic drug chocolate ... another planet where insects dimly recall myths of the humans who gave them intelligence before departing for the stars, and wonder if the strange creatures will ever return ... a brilliant concert pianist whose twin is the target of an inexplicable assassination plot which he must foil—because he and his "twin" share the same brain ... an intelligent weapon which was instructed billions of years ago to obliterate a race, but whose mission was frustrated by a slight malfunction—until now . . . and much more by a unique and original master of science fiction adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Tank Lords *




  








THE SAGA OF THE SLAMMERS BEGINS!

COLONEL ALOIS HAMMER: He welded five thousand individual killers into a weapon more deadly than any other in the human universe. When a planetary government faces unfriendly natives, guerrilla insurgents, or ruthless terrorists, they do the only thing that might save them— they hire Hammer's Slammers, the toughest, meanest bunch of mercs who ever wrecked a world for pay. Known throughout the galaxy for their cold, ruthless ferocity, the men of Colonel Hammer's indomitable armored brigade routinely accept impossible missions. Again and again, they go up against overwhelming forces, or fight a two-front war against ferocious opposition, all without atomizing their civilian employers. Can they keep doing it Not if they abide by the rules of civilized warfare...but nobody ever said the Hammers were nice. Even when their chances are not good—those who oppose them have no chance at all!

Publisher's Note: THE TANK LORDS contains two full volume's worth of the Hammer's Slammer's saga, for the first time presented in chronological story sequence as determined by the author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Garden : A Dystopian Horror Novel*




  








In this dystopian horror tale, it’s not what’s for dinner but who?

Kitchen duty got you down?

Are you fed up with deciding what to cook, buying the food, prepping it only to have to clean up after eating every single meal? It never ends!

What if you could have “perfect nutrition” in one, simple pill?

YUM is the wave of the future. One pill a day is all you need to end your food prep drudgery.

No more hunger. No muss and fuss.

Just complete satisfaction. Yes, that would make the world a different place, and that’s exactly what Nutri-Corp’s Madam wants to do. But would it be better? Will YUM save the world?

Or destroy it?

And, if YUM is so great, what does the Nutri-Corp elite eat at Madam’s dinner parties?

What exactly is the quarry of The Hunt?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Haunted Ends *




  







The famous paranormal investigative television show, Dead Inns, is tasked with investigating the Juniper Hotel near downtown San Francisco. Rocky Rapaport, the psychic medium on the show, makes a startling discovery while investigating the hotel. During their investigation, Rocky encounters the recently departed, Sam Thompson. Their meeting may forever change the very nature of paranormal investigations ... and test Rocky’s frazzled nerves at the same time. Rocky not only discovers that the hotel's haunted history is true but now Sam simply won’t leave him in peace until he helps him solve his murder and locate his stolen merchandise, a bag filled with uncut diamonds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Déjà Dead: A riveting thriller mystery set in Paris (A Claire Baskerville Mystery Book 1) *




  







Things can get pretty dark in the City of Light Claire Baskerville is a sixty-something American who finds herself alone in Paris when her husband is brutally murdered. Reeling from the onslaught of devastating secrets he left behind Claire is stunned to realize she no longer knows who to trust. She only knows she can’t move forward until she finds out the truth behind who killed her husband. In spite of a genetic brain anomaly that makes it impossible for her to remember faces –even ones she’d seen just moments before, and all alone in a foreign city, Claire doggedly collects the clues that will lead her to her husband’s killer. Unfortunately, the closer she gets to the truth, the more determined that killer is to make sure she never leaves Paris alive.

This book is a clean read: no graphic violence, sex or strong language Genre: women amateur sleuth


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Run Time (Will Finch Mystery Thriller Series Book 6) *




  








A Governor’s Pardon.
A Nobel Prize Winner.
A Murder at City Hall.

After losing his second term election, the governor of Kentucky pardons 428 felons. Among them, Lennart Skoll—convicted of a double homicide and sentenced to 18 years in Kentucky’s notorious prison, The Castle on the Cumberland. Skoll claims he was wrongfully convicted, an innocent victim of circumstance. But who can believe him?

In San Francisco, Will Finch joins an Extinction Rebellion protest outside City Hall. When the rally turns violent, a loner waves a pistol and fires a wild shot into the crowd. Finch tackles the gunman and holds him for the police. When the dust settles, a bystander lies dead beside him—a climate science Nobel Prize winner.

As Finch tries to unravel the mystery of the shooting, he stumbles onto a triple murder. The killings lead to a cat-and-mouse chase through South Dakota’s Black Hills. Can Finch outrun the criminals trying to silence him, or will he become one more victim of corruption and violence?

Fusing the serpentine plot twists of Sandra Brown’s Thick as Thieves with the life-or-death suspense in Zodiac, Run Time speeds from San Francisco to Louisville, Kentucky and builds to a staggering climax on Mount Rushmore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Perfect Nanny: A Gripping Psychological Thriller That Will Have You At The Edge Of Your Seat *




  








*The perfect surrogate. A troubled child. An amazing nanny with an instant connection. A terrible truth hidden beneath the surface...*

When Michael and Cynthia Thompson hire Olive to carry their second child, it seems like the perfect it.

Olive, the widow and mother of two, is thrilled to be able to help them, and successfully gives birth to their son Grant.

Yet things with Grant are not well.

He’s plagued by childhood schizophrenia, and Cynthia is overwhelmed caring for their special needs son and their daughter Anna.

They hire Helena, who is a godsend.

The nanny demonstrates an unusual ability to cope with Grant’s problems and instantly bonds with him.

But this seemingly perfect arrangement hides sinister intents.

Truths will be revealed and loyalties tested.

Who will survive the fall-out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/10/22.

Currently Free.

*PAST CARING one of the most gripping thrillers you’ll ever read*




  








DISCOVER ONE OF THE MOST GRIPPING THRILLERS OF ALL TIME. NOMINATED FOR THE BOOKER PRIZE.

The author is the winner of the WHSmith Thumping Good Read Award and the CWA Diamond Dagger.


A BEST-SELLING NOVEL WHICH WILL HAVE YOU UTTERLY ENTRANCED TILL ITS THRILLING CLIMAX.

At a luxurious villa on the sun-soaked island of Madeira, unemployed historian Martin Radford is given a second chance. Martin is shown the leather-bound journal of another ruined man, former British cabinet minister Edwin Strafford.

Martin is offered a job—to return to England and investigate the rise and fall of Strafford, an ambitious young politician whose downfall, in 1910, is as mysterious as the strange deaths that still haunt his family.

Martin is intrigued. Strafford resigned at the height of his career, disappearing from the public eye. The woman he loved, for whom he was willing to sacrifice everything, suddenly and coldly rejected him. All the reasons for his fall from grace are shrouded in darkness.

Martin’s investigations trigger a violent series of events, throwing him straight into the path of those who believed they had escaped punishment for crimes long past but never paid for . . . And Martin himself may find that he must risk his life to discover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/11/22.

Currently Free.

*Skybound *




  








What would happen if the Earth stopped spinning?

Half the world would become trapped in endless night, the other half in relentless day. Global communications would be crippled. The oceans would migrate to the Earth’s magnetic poles, and global tremors would threaten the stability of the entire planet. In other words, things would be bad. Very bad.

That’s what happens in SKYBOUND. And the clock is ticking.

The world is in chaos. Theories about the impossible phenomenon run the gamut from broken physics to little green men to the dawning of the end times. But everyone agrees on one thing:

The massive metallic object that suddenly appeared in the sky is to blame.

In his debut novel, Lou Iovino weaves a modern-day fable that traces the path of two small-town siblings who find themselves thrust into events that will reshape humanity, and grappling with the question that has plagued mankind for eons.

What’s up there?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Immortal Killers (Nathan K Book 1)*




  








"Fantasy at its best, fast, fun, furious, crazy, and immortal!" - 5-star reader review

Nathan K — he can hold two souls in his body. If he dies, he loses one yet lives on with the other. As long as he replenishes his second soul, he cannot be killed. Nathan K is immortal.

DYING IS EASY

When Nathan gains his immortality, he learns that living forever is hard. Being immortal throws him into a world of government spies, crime syndicate couriers, and elite assassins. A world in which mankind is second class. A world where one has all eternity to master anything. And Nathan’s not the only one.

But he wants nothing to do with such a dangerous world. He wants to help people, not destroy them. However, trying to escape those who know what he is will prove far more difficult than dying. And it might take forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Must Love Ghosts: Coffee and Ghosts 1 *




  








Come for the coffee, stay for the supernatural adventure. There's more than one way to catch a ghost, and it's never been this fun!

Katy and her grandmother have always used coffee to catch ghosts. It pays the bills and keeps them in high-end beans. But after her grandmother dies and a rival ghost hunter moves to town, Katy fears things will never be the same.

She's right.

From a beguiling and charismatic ghost whisperer to her new partner's ghost swallowing brother and even a (short) stint behind bars, Katy navigates her new reality, uncertain her skills are equal to the tasks at hand. But are these things mere distractions--or do they hide something darker, far more sinister, something that has a long-held vendetta against Katy?

To survive, Katy must uncover an ancient secret. She must brew her very best Kona blend. She will need to rely on unexpected and unpredictable allies.

To survive, she will need to trust what's in her heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hidden Currents (Lantern Beach Mysteries Book 1) *




  








You can take the detective out of the investigation, but you can't take the investigator out of the detective.

A notorious gang puts a bounty on Detective Cady Matthews’s head after she takes down their leader, leaving her no choice but to hide until she can testify at trial. But her temporary home across the country on a remote North Carolina island isn’t as peaceful as she initially thinks.

Living under the new identity of Cassidy Livingston, she struggles to keep her investigative skills tucked away, especially after a body washes ashore. When local police bungle the murder investigation, she can’t resist stepping in. But Cassidy is supposed to be keeping a low profile. One wrong move could lead to both her discovery and her demise.

Can she bring justice to the island . . . or will the hidden currents surrounding her pull her under for good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cozy Up to Murder (The Cozy Up Series Book 2) *




  






“Colin Conway has written the most unusual hero I've come across in a long time. Both touching and sweet with a razor-sharp edge. This is not your grandma's cozy.” - Libby Klein, Author of the Poppy McAllister Mysteries

COZY MYSTERIES JUST GOT TOUGHER.

A man hiding from his past. A detective hunting for a murderer. This is no time to bake a pie.

Today is Owen Hunter’s first day in the coastal city of Costa Buena, California. He’s the new owner of Rockafellers, a vintage record store struggling to find customers. Much of that is due to Headbangers, a competitor with a better product mix and an aggressive owner.

There is also a local do-gooder group who wants Owen to fall in line with their vision for a kinder, gentler Costa Buena.

None of that worries Owen, though, because he is determined to be the number one used-music store on the boardwalk—even if that means stepping on a few toes. But when a murder occurs shortly after his arrival, he’s identified as prime suspect number one.

Owen Hunter must clear his name fast because he can’t afford to have a bunch of nosy cops poking around.

For Owen is a man with a secret that he must protect at all costs. The U.S. government has invested a lot to keep him safe, but his enemies will stop at nothing to find him.

Do prosperity and happiness await Owen in this coastal community?

A FAST AND FUNNY COZY MYSTERY THAT DOESN’T PULL ANY PUNCHES.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Beneath Crimson Clover (Wrenn Grayson Mystery Book 6) *




  








“Chappell leaves readers begging for another mystery.” –Los Angeles Post-Examiner

Historian Wrenn Grayson’s decision to sell her grandmother’s farmhouse brings unimagined consequences. It leads to the meeting of Foster Spears and Nate Edwards, uncanny lookalikes. Nate hires Wrenn to investigate. His question is: Are Foster and he family? Her first clue leads to derelict Langford Hospital, sitting on the edge of town, forgotten. The private women’s hospital opened in 1940, but when it closed thirty years later, one enormously dark secret remained locked within the walls.

Selling the farmhouse also brings Wrenn’s parents to town. Their relationship has been hard in the past, but this time, Pamela and Trent Grayson arrive with a plan to uproot Wrenn’s life. She’s stunned to learn the idea was drafted by her beloved grandmother years before her death and purposely kept from her.

In Beneath Crimson Clover, Wrenn must search her heart for one answer, but she believes the other answer waits inside Langford Hospital. Will the hospital give up its ghosts? Or will the mystery of Langford remain forever unsolved?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Detective Richard Nolan: Complete Series *




  








Detective Richard Nolan can't seem to escape the memories of his past.
When students at Jefferson University start to go missing, Detective Richard Nolan is brought back from retirement.
Will the cases from his past come back to haunt him? Only time will tell, but time is something he does not have.
Hunting down a serial killer is hard enough. Hunting down a serial killer who gets into his mind and unlocks his memories is even harder. Along with a team of detectives, Richard vows to capture this lunatic before another person disappears.

This book contains the full series:
Book 1 - The Badge
Book 2 - The Missing
Book 3 - The End


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ritual (The Cornwall Murders Book 1)*




  








Shrouded in the same brand of mystery and contradiction that forms its tangled plot, Ritual, the 1967 debut by David Pinner is commonly recognised by cult cinema fanatics as the original seed that grew into the towering movie enigma The Wicker Man.

Set against an enclosed rural Cornish landscape, Ritual follows the trail of English police officer, David Hanlin, who is requested to investigate the murder of a local child. During his short stay, he is slowly subjected to a spectacle of psychological trickery, sexual seduction and ancient religious practices.

As he delves deeper into the village’s mysterious way of life he finds himself becoming embroiled and seduced into their bizarre rituals, and starts to feel almost hypnotised by the community. But when another child is murdered he knows he needs to break the spell and find the killer.

Pinner's poetic and hallucinatory sequences were transformed into Robin Hardy's 1973 film, The Wicker Man, which has enthralled and inspired generations of British movie patrons and folk-pop enthusiasts throughout the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ballad of Clay Moore *




  








An explosive adventure about a good-ol'-boy facing down The Man.

It started like any other night: walking his dog along the creek, having a smoke beneath the stars. Things were peaceful and Clay Moore was happy. Then this plane came down and ruined everything.

Now Clay's on the run from a madman that wants him dead. He's got a secret in his pocket and an army on his tail. What's a good-ol'-boy to do?

With his wife and bloodhound by his side, Clay must navigate a white-knuckle gauntlet from the wilds of Wyoming to the peak of human power. The Ballad of Clay Moore is an action-packed page-turner about a cowboy caught up in a dangerous game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/11/22.

Currently Free.

*Dark Cure: A Trident Force Thriller*




  








Deep in the Amazon rainforest, one man unlocks the ultimate Pandora’s Box.

When Dr. Karl Shepherd discovers a revolutionary drug that can cure his daughter’s rare disease, he unlocks the ultimate version of Pandora’s Box.

Soon, he is hunted through the Amazon rainforest by ruthless mercenaries desperate to steal his secret. His every step is tracked by the brutal Jacques Benoit, a cognitively-enhanced commando. Shepherd’s survival and the antidote for his daughter hinge upon his experience as a former U.S. Ranger.

But, Shepherd doesn’t know that his amazing breakthrough could unleash something far worse. The ability to create super-soldiers – genetically upgraded men and women bred to be the ultimate gladiators – a staggering military advantage capable of rewriting the laws of power and rearranging world order.

Whoever controls Shepherd’s discovery will rule the planet.

Shepherd realizes that he can only be certain of two things. He holds the key to the future of Earth. . . and the chances of saving his daughter are disappearing by the minute.

Dark Cure is an edge-of-the-seat thriller crammed with high-speed action, startling science dilemmas, and a surprise ending you’ll remember long after you’ve read the last page.

1st Place Winner, Mystery/Thriller category, Writers Digest Self-Published E-book Awards, 2021


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/12/22.

Currently Free.

*First Flyght (The Flyght Series Book 1)*




  








Her future is brighter than the stars. But one betrayal will change everything…

Vivian Kawabata can't wait to claim her privileged destiny. But when the heir to the family agricultural empire finds her bank account empty while shopping for expensive shoes, she’s horrified to discover that her own brother has financially stabbed her in the back. To stand a chance of restoring her rightful place in the universe, the honest and rule-following Vivian may have to break a few intergalactic laws.

After securing an old ship from her aunt, Vivian takes on two new roles: a sexy heiress collecting eligible husbands and a hard-nosed captain rebuilding a lost fortune by any means necessary. Completely out of her depth, she'd be sunk without the help of a relationship broker, a handsome ex-boyfriend, a hacker with a heart of gold, and the other potential partners she meets along the way. With a business that runs the razor’s edge between trade and smuggling, can the former high-society socialite get the money she needs or will her brazen ambition lead to a deadly crash landing?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*PROJECT RENAISSANCE MAN: A PROJECT RM NOVEL *




  








The Storm killed billions. To reset humanity’s future, these teens must uncover the truth and risk everything—including humanity’s existence.

17 years after billions died, the few hundred remaining live in peace and harmony. Life is especially good for Matthew Cane. His two trusted friends, Rich and Bobby, are more like brothers and his pretty girlfriend, Lori, would do anything for him. For Matthew, everything is neat and in place, the perfect life—well, as perfect as possible growing up without his mother and most of humanity gone.

In one day, however, two women jolt him out of his teenage concerns and into something much greater. His dead mother gives a mission to reset humanity’s future; then an unexpected beauty provides the spark. Will Matt risk everything for the chance to save billions, including his mother?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Domino Theory: A Dystopian Saga (Domino Trilogy Book 1) *




  








She's a misfit with no present. He's a bad boy with no future. And they have 23 days to save the world.

A deadly plague divided humanity into three different species. An ongoing ecological crisis has plunged the world into chaos. What's left of the once-powerful United States in 2081 is a scorched wasteland where day-to-day survival is a struggle.

Life in the pristine bubble of the Greater Los Angeles District isn't as idyllic as the Central Protectorate wants its citizen to believe. Iris Flores and her friends are relegated to the edge of a society that has no use for them—until the day she is hunted down and forced to leave her home to spy on the enemy.

Xander Kendrick, wayward son of Cascadian political royalty, is once again in trouble after pummeling a man in front of dozens of witnesses. When given the choice to serve his sentence in the Defense Force instead of a maximum-security prison, he accepts. Little does he know that the military stint will set him on a collision course with danger... and Iris. Together, they must find a way to save his homeland from total annihilation.

As loss and betrayal destroy their lives, Iris and Xander will risk everything to save the people they love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead In The Dining Room (A Moorecliff Manor Cat Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








The butler did it.... or did he?

A classic whodunit with a clever senior sleuth and mystery solving cats set in a manor house.

When the patriarch of Moorecliff Manor drops dead at dinner, it’s up to Aunt Araminta and her Siamese cats Arun and Sasha to uncover the identity of the killer. It will be no easy task, as there is no shortage of suspects... including the butler.

But Araminta soon finds herself with more questions than answers. What was the mysterious phone call about? Who has been removing heirlooms and why? How did they manage to get poison into Archie’s dinner and not poison everyone at the table? Who was the mystery man that Daisy met in the garden? And why does Harold, the butler, never answer the door?

As Araminta and the cats follow the clues, it becomes clear that she will have a hard decision to make because the clues are pointing in one unmistakable direction - someone in the Moorecliff family is a cold-blooded killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mexico, Margaritas, and Murder: The delightful laugh-out-loud mystery adventure featuring best friends Sally and Pearl *




  








*Golden Girls meets Thelma and Louise*

After her grumpy husband dies, Sally throws out his thread-worn plaid recliner, cashes the life insurance check, and lets her spunky best friend, Pearl, drag her to Mexico for an all-inclusive vacation using their Senior Citizen’s discount.

They kayak, sing karaoke, and spy on the next-door nudist resort. Sally’s not sure if it’s the sun or tequila, but she is truly having fun for the first time in her life.

That is until a fellow guest turns up dead.

While Sally fearfully packs her bags for home, Pearl insists they stay and get to the bottom of what’s happened.

Together, they become crime-fighting seniors who refuse to let the bad guys win.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Winter Falls: A Jimmy Blue novel (The Jimmy Blue Series) *




  








They murdered his parents, shot him in the head, and left him to die. They should have made sure.

Twenty years after Tom Lewis watched his parents die, those responsible are being killed. One by one.

Gentle, brain-damaged Tom, a giant of a man who can barely speak, can’t be responsible for their deaths. Can he?

When Tom Lewis was shot, something new was created. Something unique. Something deadly. Something patient enough to plan revenge for twenty long years.

Meet Jimmy Blue

An explosive revenge thriller from award winner Ian W. Sainsbury.

NOTE: This novel was previously published in three parts under the series title Bedlam Boy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Forever: A Medical Thriller (Brad Parker and Karen Richmond Medical Thrillers) *




  








Brad Parker and Karen Richmond Book 2 National Indie Excellence, Readers' Favorite, and IndieReader Discovery Awards

Will medical research unravel the secret to immortality? Or will it be stolen by a master of manipulation, deceit, and murder?

Professor Brad Parker is enjoying his sabbatical in one of Harvard's leading genomic engineering labs, focused on altering the human genome to meet challenges like treating cancer and increasing longevity. Then he's interrupted by a surprise request from the FBI. Can he help them track down a Chinese spy who's stealing the lab's secrets? Becoming engaged in a case of criminal conspiracy is the last thing Brad wants to do—but at the urging of Karen Richmond, his partner and now an FBI agent herself, he agrees. The ensuing hunt takes Brad and Karen down a trail of treachery and death that leads from Boston to the coast of southern Maine, where a killer lies in wait.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/13/22.

Currently Free.

*Seas of Venus *




  








THE MOST COLORFUL MYTH
FROM SCIENCE FICTION'S
GOLDEN AGE IS REBORN IN
SEAS OF VENUS

Earth is a dead cinder beyond the dense clouds. On a terraformed Venus the land is ruled by savage plants and the even more savage beasts that prey on them, while monsters out of nightmare swim though the globe-girdling seas. Mankind huddles in domed underwater Keeps, living a purposeless static existence—dedicated to pleasure but destined for oblivion later if not sooner.

Only the Free Companions, the mercenaries who fight proxy wars for the Keeps, live on the surface of Venus. Their warships course the seas, battling one another in struggles to decide victory or defeat for one day, life or death for a few individuals. The Free companions live till they die with the searing thrill of danger, and their deeds bring excitement and color to the bored residents of the Keeps; but Mankind is doomed unless something changes.

Few are willing to risk their lives for that change, battling both the terrifying environment and the ruthless oligarchs for whom the status quo means a lifetime of luxury. But there are a handful of courageous visionaries in the Keeps and in the Free Companies where death is a way of life!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

$2.

*The Harvesting: The Harvesting Series Book 1 *




  








It was the end of everything we knew.


The pandemic came, killing millions.


Then, the dead began to rise.


Layla Petrovich, a Smithsonian curator, is busy with her life in Washington D.C. when a pandemic sweeps across the globe. What starts out as the flu flames into a global catastrophe.

Escaping D.C., Layla sets off for her rural hometown, Hamletville. All her life, Layla tried to run from the shadow of her past. Now, she must risk everything to get to her grandmother, the only person she truly loves, before it's too late. The townspeople of Hamletville—including the ex-boyfriend who jilted her—will soon discover that they need Layla's help if they hope to survive the end of the world.

But unknown to them, the undead are not the only supernatural beings who have a stake in the end of mankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Midway: The Harvesting Series Book 2 *




  








*Step right up, ladies and gentlemen, for the beginning of the end.*

Running the Tilt-A-Whirl is the only life Cricket has ever known. When a pandemic closes her traveling carnival, Cricket and her dog Puck set off across America's heartland. Joining forces with a group of survivors hiding in a broken-down mall, Cricket must rely on her pipe wrench and street smarts to fight off the undead.

But will it be enough?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ghost Hunter Next Door: A Beechwood Harbor Ghost Mystery (The Beechwood Harbor Ghost Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The first rule of being a ghost whisperer: Don’t tell anyone.
Seriously. Don’t.

Sure, it might sound harmless. A fun party trick, even. I assure you, it’s not.

How do I know? Well, let’s just say that I’ve had a lot of experience with this sort of thing, and nine times out of ten, it turns into an all-consuming disaster. Being plagued by needy ghosts twenty-four/seven is one thing; being harassed by a horde of curious—or worse, grieving—flesh-and-blood people is an entirely different circus. I mean really, who wants to hold an impromptu séance in the middle of the cereal aisle? Not me, and the manager of the grocery store probably isn’t too crazy about the idea, either.

So, that’s it. If you’re a ghost whisperer, just keep your mouth shut and act normal. Ghosts? What ghosts?

Now, if only I would start listening to my own advice…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Darcy Sweet Mystery - Books One to Six: Box Set One (Darcy Sweet Mystery Box Set Book 1) *




  








The first six mysteries in the popular Darcy Sweet Cozy Mystery series: Death Comes to Town, Mists of the Past, From the Ashes, The Ghost of Christmas, The Stolen Valentine and Hiding From Death.

Introducing Darcy Sweet...

She isn't what you would call a girly girl. She almost never wears makeup and loves nothing more than to wear a well-worn pair of jeans, a t-shirt and her most comfortable pair of sneakers.

She would like to think she is just an ordinary woman, but she's not. She has a connection to the spirit world that seems to draw her into mysterious situations more often than not.

Add to the mix the antics of a rather naughty, slightly psychic cat and the eccentric ghost of her great-aunt Millie, and you have a life that is anything but ordinary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Aloha Means Goodbye (A Murder on Maui Mystery Book 1) *




  








A gruesome murder. A friend framed. One detective races to stop another bloody masterpiece…

Edgar Allan “Poe” Rutherford just lost his job, his girl, and his chance at a relaxing island vacation. When the brutal murder of a celebrity artist is pinned on his friend, Poe refuses to lose his best buddy to the Maui penitentiary. As he works his way down the gallery guest list, he navigates through bloated egos, heated rivalries, and more than a few eccentric personalities along the way. But he never expected the hunt for truth to reveal a second chance at love…

While the entire island of Maui is convinced his friend is the killer, Poe thinks he has a shot of convincing the smart, sexy police detective Alana Hu of the truth. Despite getting off on the wrong foot with Alana, Poe can’t help but detect a growing spark. His only hope is to win Alana over to his side before the real killer escapes… or paints the island with Poe’s blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Grifter's Daughter Vol 1-6 *




  








WITH SO MANY DISHONEST MARKS NEEDING TO BE SCAMMED,
AN AVENGING ANGEL HAS NEVER BEEN SO DELICIOUSLY CROOKED!

It’s not the money. Dani Silver, the second-best living con artist (the first being her father and mentor, Leroy “Pops” Amadeus Logan) could have had a life of luxury with her billionaire fiancé, but there are just so many people who really—really—deserve to be fleeced. So, she scammed her clean-living sweetie out of a million dollars in seed money, and took off to “do good” – her version of it, vowing never to cheat an honest mark.

Author Duane Lindsay’s wit and endlessly devious imagination, complete with his trademark twists and turns keep the reader on a rollercoaster of danger and hilarity. This six-volume set of increasingly devious—and dangerous—scams will delight fans of Donald Westlake, Laurence Block, Leverage, Good Girls, and all Ocean’s Eleven movies.

The Grifter’s Daughter (Book 1)
Dani’s looking for a mark, and the perfect candidate appears to be a televangelist who talked the widowed mother of a friend into signing over her house to his church. When the plan runs riotously amok, Dani backtracks, adjusts course, and—with her deliciously eccentric crew in tow—the game is on again!

The Ghost Coach (Book 2)
Dani and her father, legendary old crook Leroy Amadeus Logan, match wits as they battle for control of the scam “Pops” has been laying the ground work for over a quarter of a century, carefully planting stories about a “priceless” but, alas, missing (wink wink) antique car.

The Blonde with the Dangerous ‘Do (Book 3)
Dumped in a storm drain and left for dead…this con’s personal. When she manages to escape, Dani vows revenge—and revenge is a dish best served blonde—on the ex-suitor who turned out to be a fellow con artist with a brutal brother and secrets they're both willing to kill to protect.

The Truth Lies (Book 4)
After seeing something he shouldn’t have, Dani’s favorite brother, everybody’s favorite person and that rare thing, an honest man, has been framed as a drug dealer, given a life sentence, and tossed into solitary confinement to force him into turning over the proof of the crime he witnessed. Dani assembles her team to bust him out of jail, clear his name, and somehow make a little cash – because jailbreaks don’t come cheap.

High Spirits (Book 5)
Dani gets a tip about a million-dollar bottle of whiskey whose ownership is…complicated. It has been appropriated from the original collectors, who would pay a handsome ransom—if not full price—to get it back. Alas, the original collectors are “America’s sweethearts”, so Dani’ll just have to dig up all their dirty little secrets to qualify them for the scam.

Scavenger Hunt (Book 6)
Dani’s vow never to scam an honest person is put to its most stringent test when the mark and his lovely fiancée turn out to be just so young, vulnerable, and downright sweet that the whole gang balks at scamming them. How are they supposed to turn a profit on this one? Author Lindsay works his comic magic, serving up another rollicking comeuppance for a bad guy who really needs ruining.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Thick as Thieves *




  








For Allen Edwards, the term “Great Depression” perfectly encapsulates reality. As a Maryland teenager, he lives in the slums where he struggles to help his family survive. This includes low-level criminal activity with his best friend, Chucky. Despite his efforts, his family is barely scraping by. Then an unexpected opportunity presents itself.

While on another caper with Chucky, they witness a shocking event, one that could upend the city. Chucky—always the worrywart—advises keeping quiet. Allen disagrees. If they play their cards right, they can use their secret knowledge to score a massive payday. So, what should they do?

Allen goes for broke, and his decision sets into motion more chaos than he imagined. Everyone gets involved—the police, the local thug he and Chucky work for, private investigators, a female schoolmate hellbent on righteousness—everyone. But Allen doesn’t care. He’s fed up with going hungry. For him, it’s opulence or death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Terror in Tehran *




  








Can an Ivy-league educated cattle rancher defeat the new “Axis of evil?”

“An edge-of-your seat action-thriller with engaging characters, crisp dialogue, and a plot full of twists, turns, and a crackling finish. If you enjoy thrillers, you’ll love Terror in Tehran.”
--Charles Levin, Amazon Bestselling author of the NOT SO DEAD Series

As personal assassin for the highest office in the land, Clint Jarrett often gets the call to dispatch a high value oval office target. This time, his mark turns out to be a whole new kind of challenge.

Demus, an arms trafficker and dirty dealmaker for rogue governments, turns out to be linked to Iran’s theocratic leadership.

With the fate of the world hanging in the balance, and help from a beautiful, mysterious woman with a past full of dark secrets, will an ivy league cattle rancher’s vaunted skills be enough to avert global catastrophe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bad Axe *




  







A simple favor: Recover 23 stolen landmines filled with VX nerve gas and rescue a young Honduran girl, Dulce, from a band of murderous white supremacists. Most people would say no. Most people aren't THORN. From a Pacific Island base in the past, to the rough back roads of the Arizona-Mexico border, to a tiny town in Michigan called Bad Axe, Thorn follows a dangerous trail that leads to breathtaking suspense. To save the girl and thousands of innocent American lives, Thorn and Sugarman must infiltrate a terrorist cell far from Key Largo. They're way out of their element, but the big question is are they out of their league? If they fall short, the axe could finally fall in BAD AXE. Thorn, who “may remind you of John D. MacDonald’s immortal Travis McGee…or perhaps Lee Child’s Jack Reacher” (The Washington Post Book World) returns for his fifteenth adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/13/22.

Currently Free.


*The Hunt (Acid Vanilla Series Book 3)*



  






Caught in a deadly game with fatal stakes, a cynical ex-assassin’s survival depends on deciphering who she can trust...if anyone.

Acid Vanilla is a survivor. She’s had to be. In the last year alone she’s been shot at, blown up, and left for dead by the same people who trained her. Now, she'll need her honed instincts more than ever...

Waking up in an airplane over the Indian ocean, she is forced to parachute down to the mysterious island below. Within that lush landscape something truly sinister awaits. A booming voice announces the start of ‘the hunt’ and the scramble to survive begins. It quickly becomes evident that she, as well as others trapped on the island, are the prey. Each of them are there for a specific reason, all slated to die at the hands of the twisted trophy hunters who have paid huge sums of money for the thrill of the slaughter.

Unarmed and on the run, Acid and the remaining targets must work together if they want to make it out of the dense jungle alive. Can they turn the tables on their would-be executioners? Or will Acid’s death be a hunter’s treasured prize?

The Hunt is a gripping standalone thriller in the Acid Vanilla series. With cinematic set pieces, intriguing characters, and explosive action, you’ll love this brilliantly addictive series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/14/22.

Currently Free.

*Invinci-Girl: The Insurmountable Woman*




  








A short-story collection following a crime fighting super-heroine.

The billionaire-influencer tycoon is known by many as Sasha Scorza. But in private, only to the most coveted of affiliates is she known as the heroine - Invinci-Girl, The Insurmountable Woman. Her fandom is avid, while her following boons a successful platform for her ventures. She demands respect, stands for justice, and intercepts chaos.

Join Invinci-Girl as she quests her city of Entitithum with her illustrious assistant. Hired from the highly-beloved agency - "Malgrim's Girls", no less.

(Stories originally released as episodes #1-31 on Kindle Vella)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*You Are Dead. (Sign Here Please)*




  







You Are Dead. (Sign Here Please) is a madcap comedy of truly ludicrous proportions. After Nathan Haynes dies, he discovers that the afterlife is run by straight-laced bureaucrats, but when he refuses to sign his 21B he is punted back to life in his insane home city of Dead Donkey. He can't rest easy, though - the bureaucrats are out to get him and they will put his papers in order, no matter the cost. Will our hero die (again)? Will the bureaucrats trick him into filling the proper forms in? Will Nathan ever get to do his laundry? Find out in You Are Dead. (Sign Here Please)!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder On The Menu: The 1st Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries) *





  







Private Investigator Nicoli “Nikki” Hunter has lost enthusiasm for the bar and restaurant surveys that pay the bills but no longer challenge her. When the brutal murder of socialite, (and stripper), Laura Howard lands on her desk, she finally encounters a case worthy of her talent.

Murder on the Menu is the first in a series of mysteries featuring Nikki Hunter. The only child of a Cossack and a former nun, Hunter is a smart, tenacious thirty-five-year-old, who lives aboard a sailboat in the San Francisco Bay Area and works out of a ground floor office in the marina complex where she lives.

When the Howard murder goes unsolved, the victim’s mother contacts Nikki, who agrees to a preliminary investigation, and discovers that Laura was about to inherit several million dollars. The list of suspects grows as Nikki delves into Laura’s past. Nikki befriends Homicide Detective Bill Anderson, and he confides to her that three recent murders, including Laura’s, have peculiar similarities.

Nikki enlists the aid of her best friend and fellow boat-dweller, Elizabeth Gaultier, and while the two are conducting interviews they discover they’re being tailed by another PI. When the interviewees start turning up dead, Nikki tells Detective Anderson everything she’s uncovered, but it’s too late. Nikki has already become the killer’s next target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wired Justice: Vigilante Justice Thriller Series (Paradise Crime Thrillers Book 6) *




  








*Paradise hides too many bodies.

How would you take on a serial killer?*

Sophie Ang's lovable dog Ginger has a nose for murder and leads her tech sleuth mistress through perilous lava fields on the Big Island to a terrible discovery. Sophie is plunged into a new investigation with dynamic partner Jake Dunn, searching for a missing young woman who is just one of many. Sparks fly between the two as they dig into layers of deception and darkness, rousing the attention of true evil.

If Lisbeth Salander and Jack Reacher had a Black/Thai love child…she would be SOPHIE.

✅ Brilliant hacker, MMA fighter, domestic abuse survivor, chronic depressive, Sophie is a complicated woman
✅ Likes kids and animals more than people
✅ Never, never gives up on a case. Never.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sweet Dreams (Jack Dillon Dublin Tales Book 2) *




  








IT STARTED OUT AS A 3-DAY STAY IN DUBLIN--NOW THERE’S A PRICE ON HIS HEAD.

It’s official: U.S. Marshal Jack Dillon is temporarily on loan to the Garda Síochána Special Detective Unit, helping to smoke out the Russian crime boss responsible for the murders of two of their own in a shoot-out at the airport. Jack was wounded in the gun battle, but he did bring down down three mobsters. He’s definitely on the mend now, as his sexy nurse Lin will attest – with a big smile.

In this action-packed sequel to Welcome, the first humorous Dublin Tale by Mike Faricy, one of the mob families has sworn revenge. And so, with a price on Jack’s head, the Garda uses him to bait a trap for the bad guys. Faricy’s funny charm shows up in the good-natured joshing among Jack and the new Irish friends who’re protecting him. With round-the-clock security and a dog for protection – how could he screw this up, right? He will – with style and humor. Hint: like his American cousin Dev, Jack has a tendency to take his eye off the bad guy to admire a beautiful lady. And under certain circumstances, a whole roomful of Russian mobsters might be less dangerous to him than one pretty face and figure.

WHO WILL LIKE IT: Fans of Dev Haskell and rascals like him. Also for fans of Robert B. Parker, Elmore Leonard, Carl Hiaasen, Lee Child, strong Minnesota men – especially when transplanted to Ireland, and drinkers of Guinness everywhere.

Crime Scene - Faricy is the next Carl Hiaasen.

Mike Faricy is the author of the bestselling Dev Haskell series, the bestselling Corridor Man series, and the best selling Hotshot series. He is the winner of the 2016 International Crime Masters Silver Award. The Jack Dillon Dublin Tales series was originally released under the pseudonym, Patrick Emmett.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/14/22.


Currently Free.

*Payback Brother (Jack Dillon Dublin Tales Book 13) *




  








*PAYBACK BROTHER - Jack Dillon Dublin Tales 13

US Marshal Jack Dillon gets an early morning call. An American has been murdered in Finglas section of Dublin. Dillon races to the scene. A brutal shooting in the back garden of the home and there are no answers.

No witnesses. Very little information on the victim.

Is there a gangland connection?

In short order bodies begin to pile up and no one seems to have an answer. Are they even related to the American’s murder? Maybe, but then . . .*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Apocalypse Earth: Alien Siege - Epic Survival, Action Adventure Thriller (Apocalypse Earth Series Book 2)*




  








Aliens desperate for human slaves. A human survivor who will not be denied.

Their worlds collide with explosive ferocity of wits and weapons.

There is a special bounty on wild-caught humans from the deep forest safe-zones.

But, some humans are not as stupid or easy to catch as the alien overlords thought.

And, survivors, in this apocalyptic Earth, are not afraid to fight to the death.

Bill Benson and his family of survivors from the deep forest refuse to get caught, refuse to submit and refuse to give up.

They will kill any aliens… or humans... in their way. Fierce and fast science fiction with no fluff.

Battles of wits, skill, blasters, drones and edged weapons…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Rise Of Manifesto The Great: A Sci Fi Comedy Where Women Wear The Trousers (Prequel to Planet Hy Man Book 1) *




  








Manifesto the Great comes from a dynasty of leaders who treat women like breeding machines. When his father dies, he must take over as leader, but will he be able to control the women?

Planet Hy Man is a planet as pure as a baby’s belly button until a spaceship arrives. A spaceship full of celibate men and women hungry for all things ‘earthy’.

They hurl themselves into a frenzy of real meat, real air, and procreation until a leader emerges to create order, civilization, and a sewage system.

Manifesto the Great watches as his forefathers pollute the planet, treat women like they are walking wombs, and design dodgy robots until that is, it’s his turn.

Will he rise over the tidal wave of discontented women, or will he drown under a sea of underwire and estrogen?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Halloween Hex Appeal: A fun paranormal cozy with a dash of romance (English Village Witch Cozy Book 3)*




  








*Turning her cat into a waitress seemed like the purrfect solution to a busy night at Magic Cakes Café. Until a guest is murdered…*

When Evelyn Eldritch’s landlord Randolph is poisoned at his own James Bond-themed party, she needs to find the killer fast. Who killed him? The nephew and heir? The best friend? Or the faithful secretary? Evelyn wants to prove to Detective Inspector Taylor that she’s more than just a bumbling baker with a missing witness – that cat-turned-waitress spell is proving hard to explain! But how many clues did Evelyn miss while wrangling her diva cat? It’s clear Randolph drank a poisoned cocktail, but was the cyanide really meant for him?

Halloween is the spookiest time of the magical year, and the new Invisibility Spell that Evelyn’s granny Joanie taught her seems more trouble than it’s worth. Although, it does come in handy for stealthily sleuthing in cupboards – if only Detective Inspector Taylor wouldn’t stand so close! What this mystery needs is a powerful, competent witch to assist. Unfortunately, Evelyn will have to do…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Caterer's Guide to Love & Murder (Caterer's Guide to Crime Book 1)*




  







A wedding caterer, a florist…and a dash of poison.

“Wow, this dough is sexy!”

As their wedded bliss starts to show signs of serious strain, Violet and her new husband, Jake, put their feelings aside to focus on catering a wedding that could make or break her career. When murder ruins the rehearsal dinner, and her sister, Greta, the florist, becomes the prime suspect, Violet risks everything to clear her – and still deliver the beautiful wedding her new friend deserves.

But will she be in time before the killer dishes out seconds?

A Caterer’s Guide to Love & Murder takes you on a culinary journey you won’t forget!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rebecca Schwartz Mysteries 1-3: Three Funny Cozies *




  








THREE DELICIOUS FUNNY MYSTERIES...AT A YUMMY BARGAIN PRICE!
Funny, lively lawyer Rebecca Schwartz is a perennial favorite among cozy readers who can't get enough of smart-mouthed women sleuths. You can't read just one, they're like chocolates! So pretend they are—here's a succulent sampler at a delectably tempting bargain price –barely more than half price. That’s what we call a delicious Kindle deal! (And by the way, they go well with chocolates. )
DEATH TURNS A TRICK
A rollicking tale of murder, romance, and bordellos…
“A lively romp of a novel … Smith shows an Agatha Christie-like capacity for making much ado about clues, concocting straw hypotheses, and surprising us, in the end." -San Francisco Chronicle
“Funny and witty, with a clever, outspoken heroine.” —Library Journal
Rebecca Schwartz, nice Jewish lawyer with a few too many fantasies, is happily playing the piano in a whorehouse when she suddenly finds herself assigned to make sure a near-naked state senator escapes a police raid. That dirty job done, a lovely evening turns even more delightful when she’s picked up by the cops and spends the next two hours at the Hall of Justice. Could this day get any worse? Of Course! Guess who arrives home to find a dead hooker on her living room floor? Fans of Janet Evanovich, Joan Hess, and Elizabeth Peters will get a kick out of this one.
THE SOURDOUGH WARS
“…a brisk and breezy item, which—like sourdough itself—has its own distinctive and satisfying flavor.” -San Diego Union
TO YOU, IT’S JUST A FROZEN LUMP OF DOUGH; BUT TO SOME, IT’S LIFE AND DEATH…
Especially to handsome Peter Martinelli, who wants to auction off the fabled sourdough starter from his family’s famous bakery. But who’d buy a frozen hunk of flour and water? Only, it turns out, every bakery in San Francisco, a national food conglomerate, and an upstart ringer with a mysterious backer.
Someone would even kill for it. And does.
A tasty treat of a San Francisco mystery. A crisp, tangy story you’re sure to get a rise out of. You won’t find it a bit crumb-y.
TOURIST TRAP
Fear stalks the streets! reports the San Francisco Chronicle. It also stalks these pages, and so do a lot of laughs.
You just know the Easter sunrise service is going to be a bummer when the San Francisco fog lifts to reveal a body nailed to a landmark cross. Next: mass shellfish poisoning at Pier 39. A very different kind of serial killer is operating here—one who seems to have a grudge against the whole city.
And this is a very different kind of serial killer tale—a funny one. Well, actually, what serial killer’s funny? But lawyer sleuth Rebecca Schwartz is warm and witty, never takes herself too seriously, and on one occasion offers closing testimony with green hair.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dared to Return: A Kate Anderson Mystery (Kate Anderson Mysteries Book 3) *




  








SHE'S SMART. SHE'S SEXY.

SHE'LL BREAK THEIR SECRET SOCIETY WIDE OPEN.

Kate Anderson, a kick-ass young journalist, flies home to rescue her grandfather, who's been drugged and put in a nursing home against his will. She discovers his fortune has been stolen by a corrupt white-collar crime organization. An unforgettable man from her past complicates the situation for Kate. Can they unravel the sinister secrets of this small town...and make the bad guys pay? The attorneys, accountants and doctors are against them. How can they win? Dared to Return is a must-read mystery of friendship, grit and hope. A win for Pops is a win for us all!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Community: An unputdownable serial killer crime thriller (DC Jake Tanner Crime Thriller Book 2)*




  








A killer lurks on the Dark Web, waiting to steal the light from his victims.

When a young couple is found savagely murdered in the basement of their London art gallery, their bodies cleaned and dismembered, and the word LIAR inscribed on the woman’s chest, DC Jake Tanner and his new team at Stratford CID are perplexed.

Was this a revenge killing or a sordid night of debauchery gone wrong?

But when another body turns up, brutally murdered under similar circumstances, it becomes clear that this was not revenge - this was vengeance.

A vengeance that threatens to throw up several more victims unless the killer is stopped.

But how do you catch someone who lurks behind a screen?

The Community is the second book in the DC Jake Tanner CID Case Series by Jack Probyn, full of hooks and twists that will leave you guessing to the end. If you like Luther and Line Of Duty, you’ll love this series that combines tension, gripping plots, and police corruption.

(Warning: This book is intended for mature audiences and may contain disturbing and potentially offensive material.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Protector : An Action Thriller*


  








A madman. An abducted nephew. An aunt with a penchant for violence.

Siobhan Corrigan has an unusual family. Her uncle is an NYPD detective, her grandfather was the Chief of Police for Suffolk County and her aunt was a legendary kingmaker who had the political elite at her beck and call.

When her nephew is abducted by a madman, it’s up to Siobhan to rescue the boy and end the threat.

Learn how Siobhan became the woman she is in this thrilling page-turner.

Contains:

An Ingenue in Montauk
Cinema Violento
A Betrayal in Montauk


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Desert Warrior: Reporting from the Gulf, a Personal Account *




  








‘You’ve only got nine seconds to put on your respirator, because in ten seconds you are dead.’

As the Daily Mail’s Royal Correspondent, Richard Kay had no idea what he was letting himself in for when he covered Prince Charles’ royal visit to the troops in the Gulf.

Before he knew it he was unexpectedly assigned to the 4th Armoured Brigade as a front line war correspondent, struggling to put on his respirator, and laying his life on the line.

In this personal account of the Gulf War Richard Kay vividly recounts his experiences as a Desert Warrior.

From waiting in the desert to the battles and the dramatic events surrounding Saddam Hussein's surrender three months later, he gives a real insight into the dangers surrounding the Gulf War, and the experiences of the troops who were there.

‘Desert Warrior’ is a unique and candid insight from an honest and real point of view.

Richard Kay was a war correspondent in the Gulf War, but also wrote for the Daily Mail’s gossip column before stepping down in 2013 after 10 years in the role.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/16/22.

Currently Free.

*Agent of Change (Liaden Universe Book 9) *




  








"LEE AND MILLER STRIKE SPACE OPERA GOLD."
—Robin Wayne Bailey

Once a brilliant First-in Scout, Val Con yos'Phelium was "recruited" by the mysterious Liaden Department of Interior and brainwashed into an Agent of Change—a ruthless covert operative who kills without remorse.

Fleeing the scene of his latest murderous mission, he finds himself saving the life of ex-mercenary Miri Robertson, a tough Terran on the run from a team of interplanetary assassins. Thrown together by circumstances, Val Con and Miri struggle to elude their enemies and stay alive without slaying each other—or surrendering to the unexpected passion that flares between them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fledgling (Liaden Universe Book 12)*




  








Theo Waitley has lived all her young life on Delgado, a Safe World that is home to one of the galaxy's premier institutions of higher learning. Both Theo's mother, Kamele, and Kamele's onagrata Jen Sar Kiladi, are professors at the university, and they all live comfortably together, just like they have for all of Theo's life, in Jen Sar's house at the outskirts of town.

Suddenly, though, Theo's life changes. Kamele leaves Jen Sar and moves herself and Theo back into faculty housing, which is not what Theo is used to. Once settled back inside the Wall, Kamele becomes embroiled in faculty politics, and is appointed sub-chair of her department. Meanwhile, Theo, who has a notation in her file indicating that she is ''physically challenged'' has a series of misadventures, including pulling her best friend down on the belt-ride to class, and hurting a team mate during a scavage game.

With notes piling up in her file, Theo only wants to go ''home,'' to the house in the suburbs, and have everything just like it used to be.

Then, Kamele uncovers evidence of possible dishonest scholarship inside of her department. In order to clear the department, she and a team of senior professors must go off-world to perform a forensic document search. Theo hopes this will mean that she'll be left in the care of the man she calls ''Father,'' Professor Kiladi, and is horrified to learn that Kamele means to bring Theo with her!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Invisible Man *




  








From the founding father of science fiction H.G. Wells, a masterpiece about a man trapped in the terror of his own creation.

The Invisible Man inspired The Map of Chaos by New York Times bestselling author Félix J. Palma. As a gift to readers, this ebook edition includes an excerpt from The Map of Chaos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ghost of Marlow House (Haunting Danielle Book 1) *




  







When Danielle Boatman inherits Marlow House, she dreams of turning it into a seaside bed and breakfast. Since she’s never visited the property, Danielle’s not sure what awaits her in Oregon. She certainly doesn’t expect to find one of the house’s previous owners still in residence. After all, the man has been dead for almost ninety years—shouldn’t he have moved on by now?Charming Walt Marlow convinces Danielle the only way he can move on is if she solves the mystery of his death. Danielle soon discovers her real problems may come from the living—those who have their sights on Marlow House’s other secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BED, BREAKFAST, and BONES: A Ravenwood Cove Cozy Mystery (book 1) *




  








*Amanda Graham inherited a rundown bed and breakfast, a starving cat, and some dead guy who’s buried in her garden!*

What should’ve been a simple remodeling project and a new business in a small Oregon beach town winds up with her uncle named as the number one murder suspect, a slew of odd neighbors and problematic townspeople, and Amanda wanting to just sit down and eat her weight in chocolate pie.

Sure, she could pack her bags and travel back to LA…or should she dig in, heal from her failed romance, and find a whole new set of friends and adventures in Ravenwood Cove?

And how could a quiet little coastal village have so many secrets?

Includes the free recipe for Amanda’s (and the author’s) favorite cinnamon rolls.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Iced Tee: An Estela Nogales Mystery*




  








A SMALL TOWN REVEALS BIG SECRETS

Screams fill Arroyo Loco’s community kitchen when the freezer reveals pot pies well past their sell-by dates, empty cartons of ice cream, and the frozen body of a neighbor. Sharp and witty, Estela Nogales and her quirky collection of friends snap into action as danger mounts.

Neighborliness frays as accusations fly and the fear of discovery escalates.

Any mystery that relies on the unique skills of Estela’s irrepressible border collies to solve is bound to win readers’ hearts.

Meanwhile, try as he might, Detective Muñoz is stumped to unearth motives only the community could know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Small Town Taxi (Honey Walker Adventures Book 1) *




  







Book 1, Honey Walker Adventures Meet Honey Walker, taxi driver extraordinaire. Honey has a few goals in life. Her first is to hustle enough fares and tips to pay the rent and buy those red sequined spike heeled slut shoes she lusts after. Her next goal is to kick her budding relationship with police Lieutenant Jon Stevens into high gear. Honey's problem is that dead bodies and live thugs keep getting in the way of her goals. While she admires the Lieutenant's well formed rear end, the Lieutenant is busy chasing the bad guys who are busy chasing Honey. When Honey's new best friend Belle, former prostitute and wife to one of the dead bodies, is kidnapped by the local mafia, Honey sets out to rescue her. Follow Honey as she drives her taxi through a big hole in the local crime scene.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*West Coast P.I.: Book 2, The Templar Map Series *




  







In book 2 of The Templar Map series, Private investigator Connor Marin is on the run. The Russian mob wants his head. The local cops want to beat the big P.I. black and blue. Connor's investigation into an old murder case, and the men in high places who financed the killing, has stirred up the rich and powerful. During the investigation, Connor discovers that his late father, homicide detective Monte Marin, may have murdered a man.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/16/22.

Currently Free.

*The Forgotten Fortune: An Archaeological Thriller (The Jack Reilly Adventures Book 1) *




  








"If you enjoy globetrotting adventures jampacked with over-the-top action, then you'll love Matt James' work!"
—Nick Thacker, USA Today bestselling author of THE ENIGMA STRAIN

Unverified reports tell of a hidden treasure trove deep beneath the Owl Mountains in Poland. Many have tried, but all have failed to locate the legendary Nazi gold train.

Jack Reilly mourns the loss of his grandmother, a Holocaust survivor, and an esteemed historian. In memory of her, the retired Delta operator tours the place of her imprisonment, the Auschwitz-Birkenau State Museum, site of the infamous Nazi concentration camp.

Suddenly, the crowded complex is taken over by a well-armed force. They're led by a woman on a personal quest. The mercenary commander yearns to uncover the lucrative haul with the help of a journal that once belonged to Heinrich Himmler, leader of Adolf Hitler's ruthless paramilitary organization, the Schutzstaffel. She shanghaies Jack into service after she learns of his past.

With innocent lives on the line, Jack agrees to help. If he fails, people die. But if he succeeds, and he unwillingly helps resurrect the Nazi party, even more people will die. Never in his life has Jack been stuck between a bigger rock and a harder place.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/17/22.

Currently Free.

*Activate (The Ravagers - Episode One) *




  








Centuries of calamities took humanity to the brink of extinction.

Now, with the aid of a time capsule, the human race is once more populating the Earth, resurrecting technologies lost centuries earlier. With those innovations, though, come civilization's need to fight for control.

Just as humanity seemed poised for a return to stability, they'll learn that some among them seek a return to extinction.

They need only find the right time, and the right person, to put their plans in motion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Detonate (The Ravagers - Episode Two) *




  








New to the series? Start with Episode One, Activate---A technological scourge ravages the land, razing buildings, roads, and living creatures without remorse, transmuting the dust of the destroyed into more of the destructive force, spreading like a swarm upon those powerless to stand in its way.

Five people will do all they can in a desperate attempt to survive what the few have unleashed upon the many. In the process, they'll learn more about themselves and those they've loved and worked with than they'd ever known--or wanted to know.

And they'll learn that there's far more to their thirty-sixth century world--and the blotted-out sections of history--than they ever imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deviate (The Ravagers - Episode Three) *




  








Five characters seek survival and understanding as the world around them crumbles, dissolved to dust by The Ravagers, microscopic machines with only one goal.

Total destruction.

They'll need their wits, courage, and strength to survive, for the Ravagers aren't the most destructive force they'll face. Sometimes, greater destruction comes from within, from learning more about yourself than you ever feared, getting answers to questions best not answered.

Sometimes, answers don't bring enlightenment.

They bring death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ravagers Box Set: Episodes 1-3*




  








In the distant future, humanity staggers against wave after wave of population decimating catastrophes, and hope fades as the extinction point draws near.

They find a time capsule carrying with it the knowledge of the past, technology that allows them to rise above their meager existence. Within a few generations, they've built walled cities to protect them from predators they'd learned to fear, bustling commerce, and telecommunications capabilities that connect people and businesses.

They've also restored the means to make war. Two great factions control East and West, each preparing to fight while hoping war never comes. Humanity wouldn't dare fight a great war so soon after nearing extinction.

But there are some who would prefer those astonishingly low population counts. And they'll unleash a weapon unlike any other in human history to achieve those ends.

Five people with varying levels of knowledge and responsibility of those plans live their last normal day, unaware that they'll be fighting for their lives against a weapon which cannot be stopped.

But somehow, they'll all need to figure out how to survive the unleashing of... the Ravagers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*SHADOW CURSE: Jake Rogers Series Book 1 *




  








Death’s pissed I had to reschedule, hauntings are up all across the city, and worst of all… I’m late for work.
Jake Rogers, full-time grad student and haunted artifact collector in my spare time. That’s right, I’m a collector--even when that means collecting artifacts someone else currently owns.

I used to be a Sentinel, but after what happened to my brother, I just don’t have it in me anymore to monitor all the paranormal beings of the Underworld. From here on out, Jake Rogers will be looking out for Jake Rogers.

But then the killings start. Killings that shouldn’t be possible. Now the Police are on my case to solve the case, before the magical murderer strikes again and reveals the Underworld to all the unsuspecting humans.

I’ve got Sentinels, Irish mobsters, rogue vampires, and the Boston Police Department to deal with--not to mention a brutal anthropology test on Friday.

On top of it all, ghosts suddenly seem to have made it their sole mission to turn me into one.

Unfortunately for them, I’ve just ordered a few ice-cold cans of Whoop-Ass--and these phantoms are looking awful thirsty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Crimson Corset (The Vampires of Crimson Cove Book 1) *




  








*Welcome to Crimson Cove*

Sheltered by ancient redwoods overlooking the California coast, the cozy village of Crimson Cove has it all: sophisticated retreats, fine dining, and a notorious nightclub, The Crimson Corset. It seems like a perfect place to relax and get close to nature. But not everything in Crimson Cove is natural. When Cade Colter moves to town, he expects it to be peaceful to the point of boredom. But he quickly learns that after the sun sets and the fog rolls in, the little tourist town takes on a whole new kind of life – and death.

*Darkness at the Edge of Town*

Renowned for its wild parties and history of debauchery, The Crimson Corset looms on the edge of town, inviting patrons to sate their most depraved desires and slake their darkest thirsts. Proprietor Gretchen VanTreese has waited centuries to annihilate the Old World vampires on the other side of town and create a new race – a race that she alone will rule. When she realizes Cade Colter has the key that will unlock her plan, she begins laying an elaborate trap that will put everyone around him in mortal danger.

*Blood Wars*

The streets are running red with blood, and as violence and murder ravage the night, Cade must face the darkest forces inside himself, and perhaps even abandon his own humanity, in order to protect what he loves.


“Put Bram Stoker in a giant cocktail shaker, add a pinch of Laurell K. Hamilton, a shot of John Carpenter, and a healthy jigger of absinthe, and you’ll end up with Alistair Cross’s modern Gothic chiller, “The Crimson Corset” - a deliciously terrifying tale that will sink its teeth into you from page one.” - Jay Bonansinga, New York Times Bestselling author of THE WALKING DEAD: INVASION and LUCID


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Belle Manor Haunting (Addison Lockhart Book 4) *




  








"The best of the series so far."

The door to Addison Lockhart's room opens. Six-year-old Sara Belle walks in. The child seems lost and confused. Addison reaches out, grabs Sara's hand, and the room goes black.

Addison's eyes open to find she's been transported several decades into the past. She's sitting in the back seat of a car. Sara is beside her. The car stops at an intersection. Moments later another vehicle in the opposite direction barrels through the stop sign, slamming into the car before jerking the vehicle into reverse and fleeing the scene. Who is the driver of the other car? And what secrets within the walls of Belle Manor provide the answer to little Sara's untimely demise?

If you enjoy a mystery with a supernatural twist, you'll enjoy this fast-paced, bestselling series written by a New York Times bestselling author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Escape to Osprey Cove: Book 1 of The Osprey Cove Lodge Series *




  








What Doug finds in the secret compartment of his new red Corvette will forever change his life. It will also change Catherine’s. Doug and Catherine come from two different worlds. Catherine’s world is one of privilege and wealth. Doug grew up dirt poor and full of envy of others who had the things that he wanted but could not have. His goal was to one day have all the things he coveted. Their worlds collide when Catherine, VP of a large New York City marketing firm, hires Doug. As soon as Doug learns of Catherine’s wealth, he sees Catherine as his ticket to all the things he covets. After a whirlwind courtship, they are married.

Poor boy meets rich girl should have resulted in happily ever after — not exactly. Doug quickly learns he also covets independence. Events begin to unfold in each of their lives. For Doug, it is his mysterious discovery in the secret compartment of the Corvette. For Catherine, it is a business meeting with Alex Droxell at the Osprey Cove Lodge. When Catherine enters the beautiful and serene lodge, it’s as though she is entering another place and time. The lodge is an escape from the nightmare she is living back home.

Authors Note: The Osprey Cove Lodge series is uniquely written, spanning seven geographic locations from the scenic Canadian region of the Rideau lakes to the beautiful shores of the Caribbean. An interesting web of mystery develops as the characters' lives intertwine. The setting for The Osprey Cove Lodge series was born from my love of the beauty of this region in Canada. The description of the lodge is so beautiful and inviting that you will want to pack your bags and head there. The series is written in a continuing fashion; please be sure to read the books in the order written.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bats & Bling: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 11 *




  








Can Presley save the day for a charity Halloween ball that features her boutique’s merchandise, or will a murderer strike again before she can solve the crime?

Presley is excited to provide dresses for a charity Halloween ball that high-maintenance client Veronica Knapp is hosting. It’ll be great exposure for Silk. But when Veronica’s very expensive brooch is stolen from the safe at Silk, it brings on the kind of exposure Presley doesn’t want.

The brooch is found a couple of days later - on Veronica’s dead body and her husband is nowhere to be found. Is he the one who killed her?
But the show must go on and Presley is going to see that it does, dead body or not.

Previously published by Laina Turner. This new edition is reworked with new characters and even more cozy fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Personal Justice (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 5) *




  








*First she kills her husbands, then she destroys their families.*

Mackenzie Sutherland is shrouded in black at her most recent late husband’s funeral. Just get through this, she tells herself. Then on to a family meeting regarding the deceased’s will—which was recently altered to leave his three grown children with a paltry share of his multi-million dollar grocery enterprise. Mackenzie’s not-so despondent face might tell more observant onlookers she’s not exactly your typical grieving widow—but then, no one can see through her veil. This is by design. Alluring and dangerously attractive, she’s been down this road before.

Three times, in fact. In Dennis Carstens’ FIFTH hard-boiled legal thriller, we meet the classic black widow. All of Mackenzie’s late husbands were millionaires. Each died suddenly and quite mysteriously of massive heart attacks (in spite of no history of heart trouble). And each left their children with nothing—and their young, beautiful bride (of about a year or so) with millions.

No one can resist Mackenzie’s charm. Not her current family attorney, not even sharp, successful lawyer Marc Kadella—who considered Mac his first childhood crush and just happens to run into her at their high school reunion (at which both parties are conveniently minus a plus-one).

After every death, Mackenzie’s stepchildren balk at the measly inheritance left by their fathers. And every time, they vow to get their due—with no consequence. But this time is different. The Sutherland family suspects foul play, and might even have cause to bring their evil stepmother to court (thanks to a quick exhumation and toxic analysis).

If only they can keep themselves alive long enough to get that far…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bedford Falls *




  








When Danny Bedford, a firefighter and father of three young children, dies in a house fire while trying to rescue a baby trapped in the inferno, his ten year old son, Bally, vows to always protect his siblings. But can he?

30 years later, Bally is a college sports legend and hometown hero. But this doesn't keep disaster from striking his newest real estate development, The Neighborhood at Bedford Falls. Suddenly, Bally’s personal fortune and the careers of his entire family are put on the verge of collapse.

When a prayer is answered with a booming clap of thunder in Downtown Columbus, a kid on a bike must make the decision of his life, and a sinister betrayal is revealed that will alter the Bedford family’s future for generations to come. How will they survive?

A contemptible newspaper columnist, fair-weather allies, and the person who sabotaged The Neighborhood at Bedford Falls, all conspire to bring Bally to the brink of ruin.

That's when Bally and his wife, Emily, retreat to the old neighborhood, where they learn new details about the shocking impact of Danny Bedford’s fall 30 years ago.

Heroes are everywhere, but Bally needs to know where to look, when ... Bedford Falls.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Islamorada Murders: A Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mystery Book 10 *




  








“I need you to solve my murder.” Was what the man partially disguised with a medical mask and ,large ridiculous looking sunglasses, that Mancuso thought the man bought at an Elton John garage sale, said when he approached Joey Mancuso.

Joey Mancuso and his wife, former FBI Special Agent, Marcy, where in Islamorada, Florida Keys, with the expectation of sunning, swimming, drinking a few locally brewed craft beers, enjoying freshly caught mahi-mahi and grouper, and simply relaxing from hectic New York City.

Former NYPD Homicide Detective, Mancuso, and now private investigator was not interested in getting involved in what seemed like an outlandish story. But how the timid, scared man, told the story, made Joey think twice about getting involved.

What followed was a series of murders— one body washing ashore the Islamorada Sandbar rattling sunbathers, another body with a bit off leg, picked up by a fishing charter in the Atlantic Ocean. Now, Joey’s mystery man was wanted for two homicides, smuggling a cache of fentanyl, and stealing from the dead men hundreds of thousands of dollars. To make it worse, Joey and Marcy were facing charges for harboring a wanted murderer.

So who was this mystery man? In his tenth entry in the Joey Mancuso, Father O’Brian Crime Mystery series, author Owen Parr doesn’t disappoint his readers. In his typical —what you think it is, isn’t, Parr takes the readers into a plot full of twists, turns and unexpected directions. Was Joey’s mystery man in fact a murderer? Was he a drug smuggler? Why is he wanted by the Chinese government? Also, why is the Department of Defense looking for him?

Without his New York brain trust and team, Joey solicits the help of friend, mystery author, and Miami Beach Police consultant, Jack Ryder. Plus, he calls colorful Miami Police Vice Squad’s undercover detectives, Jote and Tico, whom Joey describes as a cross between Cheech and Chong and The Pirates of the Caribbean. Together they embark in search of the truth, but that is quickly compounded by the disappearance of the mystery man. Now the team pivots into a search and rescue. But who has our mystery man? A Mexican cartel? The Chinese? The DOD? And why?

Fans of Arthur Conan Doyle’s -Sherlock Holmes, Agatha Christies’ -Hercule Poirot, Michael Connelly’s -Harry Bosch, and James Patterson many mysteries will devour this well thought out and plotted crime mystery.

Parr’s — The Islamorada Murders is sure to quickly become a best seller, as many of his award-winning novels in the series have.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Gatsby Murders *




  








The year is 1985. After he drops out of medical school, Christopher Harding decides to move to the island of Nantucket for a change of scene. He gets a job working at a dive bar where he becomes fast friends with the locals. After he falls in love with a co-worker, he learns that there is more to life than cutting up cadavers. It isn't too long, though, before his new reality takes a turn for the worse.

When Christopher discovers a dead body, it becomes clear that all is not right on the island. He begins to wonder about his recent life change and his new friends. And when the killer begins communicating with him using passages from the classic novel The Great Gatsby, Christopher begins to question his own sanity. The puzzle unwinds like a countdown clock until there's no time left. Christopher struggles to understand what the killer is trying to tell him in hopes that he won’t become another literary casualty. Will he triumph over adversity or fade away like a bad metaphor? The end is, like in any good story, impossible to predict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*GONE: A Psychological Thriller: When Bad Things Happen *




  







A sheltered mother. A medically fragile child. They can’t just disappear. Or can they? A typical day of medical appointments and errands. Elizabeth can handle it, she tells herself. She’ll do it all until her husband returns on the weekend. But someone else has a plan – several someones, throwing Elizabeth’s orderly life into chaos and danger. Now, she’s on her own. Neither her parents nor her husband is there to protect her. No one knows where they are. If her son is to get out of this alive, it’s up to Elizabeth. Ordinary people, thrown into extraordinary circumstances. Read Gone, Book One of the psychological thriller series When Bad Things Happen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BUM LUCK (Lassiter, Solomon & Lord Legal Thrillers Book 2) *




  








★FROM THE AMAZON #1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR★

"Thirty seconds after the jury announced its verdict, I decided to kill my client." - Jake Lassiter

Lassiter believes that his NFL superstar client murdered his wife. But the jury said "not guilty." Unable to let it go, Lassiter, vows to become a vigilante. His pals, squabbling law partners Steve Solomon and Victoria Lord, fear that all those concussions playing football caused the brain damage known as CTE.

Can Solomon & Lord stop Lassiter from becoming a murderer?
Can Dr. Melissa Gold's treatments halt his decline?
Or...is it game over for Lassiter's career and life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Salvation: A Hardboiled Detective Crime Thriller (Ash Park #1 ) *




  








If you like mouthy detectives, serial killers, and suspenseful mysteries that don't quit, this chilling and action-packed hardboiled detective series has you covered!

“Wickedly entertaining . . . the perfect precursor to the Ash Park series, and every bit as shocking.”
~Bestselling Author Kristen Mae



THE ASH PARK SERIES STARTS HERE...

Edward Petrosky joined the Ash Park police force with two goals in mind: escape the military and silence the demons that followed him home from the war. And no one soothes those traumas better than his fiancé, Heather—he doesn't even mind that she has a checkered past of her own.

But his dreams are obliterated when one night, on a routine call, Ed stumbles upon a scene as horrifying as any he’s seen in combat: Heather’s bloody body, half-buried in the snow. Though his superiors order him to stay away from the investigation, Ed can’t help but notice the inconsistencies in Heather’s case—her supposed cause of death doesn’t mesh with what she’s told him about her past.

When another body turns up, Ed realizes that Heather’s murder wasn’t an isolated act of violence; this new victim was connected to the same shelter where Heather volunteered and attended the same church where a kindly priest seems to know more about the murders than he should. And the detectives working the case seem indifferent to these links despite being no closer to finding Heather’s killer.

Now Ed must choose whether to play by the rules or sacrifice his career to seek justice for the woman he was supposed to spend his life with. One thing’s for certain: Ed can’t go down without a fight, because Ed isn’t the only one seeking vengeance.

And in Ash Park, the innocents aren’t always who they appear to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ninth District: An FBI Thriller (Book 1) *




  








The Federal Reserve has never been robbed.

Suspense, intrigue, and dazzling plot twists power this tale of an FBI special agent and rookie investigator racing through the darkest layers of Minneapolis to chase a sinister Federal Reserve robber.

FBI Special Agent Jack Miller, pulled into a high-profile case to mentor a new agent, finds himself in a clash with the toughest opponent of his career. The chase culminates in the bowels of the city, in the storm sewers and tunnels beneath The Ninth District Federal Reserve of Minneapolis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Twice Removed: An FBI Thriller (Book 2) *




  








Have you ever had a bad vacation?

FBI special agent Jack Miller takes his family to Minnesota’s lake country for a much-needed vacation when the local police chief asks him for help. Jack's vacation is interupted to confront a picturesque town’s dark underbelly in this action-packed thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/17/22.

Currently Free.

*The Devil You Know: A Thriller (Adrian Hell Book 9) *




  







*A new type of enemy is emerging. A new type of weapon is needed to fight back.*

The new age of global peace continues, spearheaded by the combined efforts of the U.S. government and GlobaTech Industries. But a storm is coming that will threaten everything people have worked so hard to rebuild. When the president commissions a new initiative to help lead the charge, there's only one man he wants for the job.

Having barely recovered from the recent events in Tokyo that saw him almost killed, Adrian Hell is summoned to Washington. Still desperate to finally leave his old life of violence behind him, the legendary assassin is called on to serve his country and fight to protect the world he inadvertently helped create.

Torn between his desire for a peaceful retirement and the irresistible urge to do what's right, he realises his toughest choice is really no choice at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/18/22.

Currently Free.

*The Few: A Tale of the Marines in the Near Future (The Return of the Marines: Book 1) *




  







Gunnery Sergeant Jacob McCardle is the commander of the Marine Detachment at the US Embassy, New Delhi, when the president of the United States arrives on an official visit, the same man who, as a Congressman, sponsored the bill that had decimated the Corps in a cost-cutting effort. As the president arrives, the embassy is attacked and isolated by a mob of nationalists. With the Indian government seemingly unwilling to take action to restore order and with an ambitious vice-president seizing this as an opportunity to move up to the White House, it is up to Gunny McCardle and his small band of Marines to keep the president alive. Faced with tremendous odds, Gunny has to lead his Marines in an almost impossible task. That is nothing new to the US Marines. Impossible tasks are the Corps' forte. But can his small detachment keep up the tradition of the Corps and succeed despite tremendous odds?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Do I Bother You at Night?: A Disturbing Rural American Horror Novel *




  








They say nothing ever happens in Kansas.

Sylvester Petersen used to think so too. That is, until a mysterious new next-door neighbor moves in, seemingly out of nowhere. The handful of friends that tried to help him cope with the sudden death of his wife think that it might be an opportunity for Sylvester to get reacquainted with the world outside his farmhouse and build a new relationship with his neighbor. But that idea is soon snuffed out, as a series of strange events begin to unfold around his enigmatic neighbor. None of them wrong, just… strange – like him driving around in the middle of the night, the pungent sulfur-like odor coming emanating from him, the fact he never talks to anyone…

And what about that dog?

Sylvester chooses the logical explanation and ignores the peculiar behavior. But when other oddities start to happen – the kind that affects Sylvester directly – he begins to worry and his growing fear points to his neighbor.

Where is that stray dog going?

After enough time, Sylvester starts to see and hear what the local people have been muttering about - unexplainable blue light, cornstalks moving on their own… and then there's the slaughtered cattle entirely too close to home.

And that stray dog keeps getting fatter and fatter.

At the peak of summer, and with the walls closing in, Sylvester experiences something that will take him to the brink and haunt you forever.

Bathed in loss, terror - and an occasional whiff of impending doom, Do I Bother You at Night? will be a horror story that you won’t soon forget, and one that will give you a few restless evenings of your own. Love thy neighbor…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Bizarre Bodies at the Beach: A Small Town Cozy Animal Mystery (The Misty Milton Mysteries Book 2)*




  








*The glossy wedding venue brochure didn’t mention ritual murders on the beach…*

Misty Milton has the honor of planning a delicious wedding feast, and the small town of Quinn is buzzing with excitement.

Misty’s gourmet pet food service is booming - or it was until the arrival of an elegant new town veterinarian…

Tall, frosty and blonde, Dr. Dixie Carlisle looks set to get her manicured claws on Misty's boyfriend Hank.
Surely history can't be repeating itself?

But this snooty veterinarian isn’t the only fresh face in Quinn.

And out of six new arrivals in town, two of them are already dead.

Is the culprit a newcomer, or a local resident with a murderous grudge?

Infidelity, a shady adoption agency and a peculiar pastor, makes this a mystery that will truly test the bonds of trust and friendship across this sleepy seaside town.

*Misty will need to rely on her feline sidekicks, Doofus and Floofus, more than ever to catch the culprit before another bizarre body appears on the beach…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*FM For Murder (Pamela Barnes Acoustic Mystery) *




  






Who shot the disk jockey while he was on air? No one saw the killer, but many heard the murder on the radio. Local police are mystified and ask Psychology professor and acoustics expert Pamela Barnes to assist them in investigating the crime. Can she determine who shot the deejay just by listening to the radio station’s audio recording of the killing? And how does this crime connect to the impending death of a wealthy carpet manufacturer hundreds of miles away? And the driven behavior of his conscientious son who hides a very important secret? Unknown to Pamela, another thread of this strange mystery is about to unravel. Will she be able to solve it before another victim is claimed?

In FM FOR MURDER, the second in Patricia Rockwell's acoustic mystery series, we follow feisty amateur sleuth Pamela Barnes who doesn’t let academic duties prevent her from fighting crime. And Pamela fights crime with the tools she knows best—sound waves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Drop Shot: A gripping international mystery (The Fighting Detective Book 5) *




  








*Game. Set. Murder.*
Temperamental tennis player Roderick McAdam stands on the threshold of claiming the world number one ranking. But days before McAdam is due to arrive in Melbourne for the Australian Open, his trussed-up body is found in a seedy hotel room.

Why had the victim accepted an invitation to play in a one-off competition in far North Queensland? And why was he murdered in such a bizarre way? With the public and tennis officials demanding answers, Detective Jack Lisbon and his team must peel back the layers of lies, violence and deception to uncover the shocking truth.

Drop Shot is the fifth book in the Fighting Detective Series by popular crime fiction author Blair Denholm – another action-packed mystery guaranteed to keep you turning the pages into the night.

If you’re a fan of fast-paced thrillers by American crime-writing legends James Patterson, David Baldacci and Michael Connelly, or British doyens of police procedurals Ian Rankin, Peter James and Val McDermid, this novel will be just what the detective ordered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Captured Lies (The Caspian Wine Suspense/Thriller/Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








She was kidnapped not once but twice and now someone wants her dead because of it... Her life was a lie!

Bailey knew her upbringing wasn’t normal but she’s worked hard to stabilize her life. At 29, she finally has a good business, a stable home; her life is miles from that of her childhood. Then suddenly her mother dies, leaving a gaping hole and a discovery that they may not even be related. If Guy, the private investigator is to be believed, her life is a lie.

Using the skills she learned on the streets, Bailey travels back through a sketchy and dangerous past, to find answers. Dodging bullets, staying ahead of those who want her dead and convincing Guy she can do it alone, are making it difficult to discover not only the secrets of her mother’s past but that of a family claiming she is theirs.

Everyone seems to have a story... but who’s telling the truth? And who wants her dead?

Is Guy part of the solution? Or part of the problem? To discover the facts, she’ll have to untangle a web of deceit, lies, and secrets, dating back over thirty years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*True Blue Detective: True Blue Detective Cover Update December 27, 2021 (Criminal Instinct Book 1)*




  








Zack Nelson, a former New Orleans cop, investigates the number of people dying in a retirement center. All clues point to the resident doctor—now he must prove it.

Ride along with the New Orleans Police Department as they work together to solve unusual happenings in their unique, historic city of New Orleans.

In this first book of the True Blue Detective series, former police officer Zack Nelson still has a lot of detective strength. Zack believes his daughter-in-law’s neighbor, a housewife, may have been an unintended victim of a well-organized killing. This fast-paced thriller is filled with mystery, international black-market sales, Southern charm, and characters you won’t soon forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Overdue (Ash Suspense Thrillers with a Dash of Romance Book 4) *




  








*From USA Today bestselling author Uvi Poznansky comes a gripping suspense thriller:*

Her bullet grazed his head, but the leader of a Russian crime organization is still breathing. One way for Vlad to avoid paying the price for his crimes is to play dead; another is to play dying. For Ash, this is not a game. She must learn his secrets. Only one problem: because of the raging pandemic, she must put her plan on hold.

Vlad slips away from the hospital in a body bag, then develops a brazen fraud scheme that will bilk health insurance companies out of millions of dollars. If not caught in time, he will drive victims to suicide, rob Ash of her identity, and slit her throat.

Will Ash manage to stay one step ahead of him and at the same time, protect her loved ones from contagion?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Precious Silver Chopsticks: A True Story of a Korean Noble Family *




  








From her childhood in a North Korean mountain village to a successful life in the United States, the years have brought Mae Adams many challenges. With the past full of ghosts, her final challenge is to share her story.

Rejected by a mother who did not want a second daughter, Mae grew up on the periphery of her aristocratic Korean family. Her loving step-grandma (a commoner) took care of her, allowing her to explore the joys and perils of their rural home. Mae describes her emergence into Korean culture, from her Japanese-style education to her most prized possession: her pair of silver chopsticks.

She endures her mother’s abuse, almost-tragic accidents, and her father’s funeral. But things would get much worse. At the end of World War II, Mae and her family flee to South Korea, while her grandma stays behind. Within five years the Korean War erupts, and again they spend several years as refugees before Mae came to the United States for a college education.

Her memoir delves into Korean history and the Japanese occupation, following Mae until her happy ending: marriage to a US Marine colonel and a family and career of her own.

Precious Silver Chopsticks is a wonderfully written memoir of a North Korean girl and her journey to America. A truly inspirational story that you will not want to miss. Scroll up and grab a copy of Precious Silver Chopsticks today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Escape From the Future and Other Stories *




  








What if you had access to a time machine and could go back to visit a deceased love... one more time. Would you?

In 1962, Bobby Newman’s Grandpa, a basement inventor, loses his wife to cancer, then begins to lose his mind to grief. While tuning up his not-yet-perfected time machine for one last visit with his wife, he ends up going the wrong way... into the dystopian future of 2025. Inexplicably, he sends the machine back.

Fourteen-year-old Bobby uses it to lead Mom and Dad on a mission to find Grandpa and bring him back.

But Grandpa has other ideas...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mendelian Protocol *




  








Two genetic researchers are brutally slain on a remote beach in the Bahamas. The investigation falls to Dr. Natalie Franklin, the small-town Medical Examiner working her first murder case. She doesn’t mind dealing with dead bodies, but dealing with her boss, the Chief of Police, is another matter entirely. As she struggles to make sense of the forensic clues, she vows to find answers to explain the bizarre evidence.

The Keller Corporation is the main employer on the island of Saint Angela. When researcher Greg Cooper is hired, he initially thinks he has landed in paradise. After a few days of crunching data, though, he realizes that his dream job is more of a tedious grind than anything else. Out of boredom he begins to poke around and soon suspects that the Keller Corporation is up to something unethical.

When Greg discovers another dead body, it seems like a horrible accident. At first, that’s what Dr. Natalie Franklin thinks, too. But it isn’t long before Greg and Natalie are racing to unlock the secret of the Mendelian Protocol before it overwhelms the island. Will they succeed or become incidental casualties?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Don't Judge a Book by Its Hover: Case 1: Bookshop Con (Witchy Expo Services Mysteries) *




  






*Witchy Expo Services. We host your convention, expo, or trade show—with a dash of magic!*

Set up in a matter of days, our expos can host even the largest of crowds in our witch-run village of Cauldron Cove. We can offer what no other expo planners can: breathtaking illusions, instant teleportation from one end of the center to the other, floating item storage, and all the exceptional, magical touches that will make your event one-of-a-kind. Inquire about Cauldron Cove hosting your next event today by contacting Bernadette Toothaker, award-winning Head Witch General Manager of Witchy Expo Services for eleven decades.

Nimue Toothaker is ecstatic that her world-famous grandmother is about to retire and has chosen her as her successor in the family business. She’s only been working on the expos for a few years, but she’s confident she has what it takes to lead her fellow witches and warlocks in the business that defines their entire village. Unfortunately, her grandmother’s sole condition for Nimue taking the job is that she share the position with her arch rival, an irritating warlock possessed of two minds—quite literally.

First up is Bookshop Con, where indie booksellers from across the nation host authors and sell books to passionate readers. Nimue’s grand plans clash with her co-manager’s persnickety demands, but their arguments cease to matter when a celebrated author drops dead in the convention center lobby. Nimue suspects murder, but she knows that if she ends the convention prematurely, the magic at work will destroy her beloved hometown. It’s a race to catch the killer before they strike again—all while trying to prove she can handle the job she’s so desperately always wanted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*At the Scent of the Crime: A Candle Shop Cozy Mystery (Wicked Wick Mysteries #1) *




  








A duo of amateur sleuths must follow their noses to solve a murder in the first installment of this small-town cozy mystery series.

Childhood friends Leigh Hill and Paloma Finch left their high-pressure, big-city jobs to pursue a quieter life running the Wicked Wick candle shop in the small town of Fall Haven. Rumors about a giant chain warehouse store moving to town have the mom-and-pop business owners on edge, but the community is stringing up lights, baking pies, and setting up booths in the town square to sell their wares at the annual Winter Festival. When a prominent local businessperson winds up dead in the middle of the festival grounds, Leigh and Paloma realize their little hamlet isn’t as quiet and innocent as they had hoped. Plenty of people have a lot to lose if the megastore comes to town, but are any of them angry enough to kill? The women of Wicked Wick must sniff around for clues and solve the crime before their business -- or their lives -- are snuffed out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Dev Haskell Boxset 7-9 (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator Book 2) *



  






Would you enjoy seven entertaining reads?

Check out these works of genius in the best selling Dev Haskell series:

Ting-A-Ling, Crickett, and Bulldog.

Think of James Patterson's Alex Cross series or John Sanford's Prey series and toss in a lot of laughs.

Do you know Dev Haskell? He's a Private Investigator with a foot on both sides of the law. A back slapping, fun loving, ladies man, but best not to cross him. He's not always right. He's not going to save the world from terrorists, or protect the stock market from international manipulators. Dev Haskell deals in day to day problems and situations that result from people making bad decisions. But then, bad decisions can make for interesting tales . . .

At the end of the day Dev get's the job done and there's usually a gorgeous woman who says, "Please, don't ever call me again. Ever!”

Dev Haskell, you're about to be thoroughly entertained.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Waking Iceman *





  








An 8000-year-old mystery is about to be solved—by the witness himself

Two mountain climbers in the French Alps have made a startling discovery—a perfectly preserved frozen Neolithic human. But who was this Iceman, what was he doing high on a glacier 8000 years ago, and why was he carrying a strange metallic cylinder?

Archaeologists can only speculate, but neuroscientist Doctor Lisa Cho knows a better way. Young and ambitious, Dr. Cho is at the threshold of developing technology capable of replicating the neural pathways of the human brain and has devised an audacious plan; she wants to wake the Iceman from his primeval slumber and let him provide the answers to his past.

But the Iceman’s story is not what anyone expected.

As Cho seeks to understand the Iceman’s origin, her path converges in France with a brilliant theoretical physicist on his own mission to unravel the meaning of the Iceman’s cryptic artifact. Their quests become intertwined and increasingly perilous as they inch closer to the truth and the mystery behind the enigmatic Iceman.

Waking Iceman is a far-reaching science fiction thriller that takes the reader on a sweeping journey from the inner mind of an ancient human to a parallel world with a profound secret. It’s a tale that raises deep questions: Is information more fundamental than mass and energy? Is there more to human consciousness than basic biology? Can love survive an 8000 year divide? And what is real and what’s only a dream? For Cho, the answers will come at a price—sending her and everyone else on a collision course with destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Scaredy Bat Books 1-3 Series Collection: Illustrated Vampire Detective Stories for Kids (Scaredy Bat Collection Book 1) *




  








*Solving crime, one fear at a time...*
Ellie “Scaredy Bat” Spark is a tween vampire that loves solving mysteries, but is afraid of...everything. She's afraid of spiders, clowns, and deep water to name a few. And her pesky sister Penny never lets her forget it. But with a little courage and help from her friends, Ellie just might achieve her dream of becoming a real detective.

★★★★★Over 500+ five-star series reviews on Amazon and Goodreads.

For a limited time, get 3 books for the price of 2!
This Scaredy Bat Series Collection includes:
#1 - Scaredy Bat and the Frozen Vampires
#2 - Scaredy Bat and the Sunscreen Snatcher
#3 - Scaredy Bat and the Missing Jellyfish
Scaredy Bat is an enchanting supernatural mystery chapter book series for kids and families. If you like brave heroines, laugh-out-loud humor, and interactive crime solving, then you'll love Marina Bowman's fast-paced mysteries. The Scaredy Bat Collection is also available in one epic 368 page paperback volume!
Get Scaredy Bat Books 1-3 Series Collection and join Ellie as she solves crime, one fear at a time!

Lexile Level: 610L - 800L
Flesch-Kincaid Grade Level: 3.8
Flesch Reading Ease: 83.7

For Fans of: Magic Tree House books, The Boxcar Children, A to Z Mysteries, Diary of a Wimpy Kid, Legend of the Star Runner, Captain Underpants, Dog Man, Nate the Great, Junie B Jones, Ivy and Bean, The Never Girls books, and The Princess in Black.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Innocent in Las Vegas: A Humorous Tiffany Black Mystery (Tiffany Black Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Cupcake-loving croupier Tiffany Black is determined to leave her job at the casino for good. She's one small step away from acquiring her Private Investigator license, and has her eye on the prize.

Accepting her first real case - investigating the murder of casino-mogul Ethan Becker - should be exciting. Instead, things spiral out of control and Tiffany finds herself in over her head, as she confronts secretive suspects, corrupt casino henchmen and a bodyguard with a mysterious past.


Tiffany's poker-hustling Nanna and pushy parents want her to find a nice man and settle down, but Tiffany just wants to track down the real murderer before he finds her first...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Revenge in Barcelona: A Nikki Garcia Mystery *




  








Nikki Garcia, a private investigator, escapes to Spain with Eduardo, her fiancé, after a death threat on her last assignment. She puts the past behind her and turns the trip to Barcelona into her destination wedding.

A week later, Nikki and the love of her life find themselves caught up in a terrorist attack at one of the city’s major tourist attractions. As events unravel, Nikki discovers she is being stalked. Worse yet, she may have been the target of the deadly bombing.

The newlyweds must navigate behind Spain’s legal and law enforcement systems to uncover the sinister person threatening Nikki.

Weaving their way through Barcelona to get facts, Nikki and Eduardo further endanger their lives upon discovering a series of suspects, from flamenco dancers to foreign nationals. Will they be able to locate the would-be assassin and outsmart him before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Storm Log-0505: A gripping crime thriller with a breathtaking twist (The Detective Deans Mystery Book 1)*




  








This detective's best lead could be a voice from beyond the grave.

As Detective Andrew Deans struggles to balance his work commitments with his wife's challenging fertility treatment, the case of a missing girl hits a dead end. Under pressure from his job and marriage, the weary detective's inquiry turns when he receives impossible-to-deny evidence from a psychic.

Unable to focus on his responsibilities at home, Deans works with the enigmatic medium to build evidence from an unlikely source – a ghostly new voice inside his head.

Deans doesn't believe in the afterlife but can't ignore the supernatural thread guiding him towards a killer. But as the full murderous horror emerges, is Deans about to pay for his wife's neglect with the ultimate sacrifice and destiny with evil?

The Sixth Sense meets Seven in this breakthrough series by former British police CID detective James D Mortain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/20/22.

Currently Free.

*The Aquarius Prophecy: A Conspiracy Thriller (Isa Floris Book 1) *





  








An ancient prophecy, a terrifying threat, a dangerous secret about to unleash its fury.
When a terrorist explosion in the Great Pyramid of Giza, kills a group of tourists during a late-night ceremony,
the sole survivor, Isa Floris, a photographer, stumbles upon a thirty-year-old plot to control the greatest prize of all -- the power of the human mind.

From Cairo to Paris and London, across the mountains of Colorado to the dusty playa of the Black Rock Desert, hunter and hunted, Isa races through the nether worlds of deep black ops and ancient power in a desperate bid to prevent the terrifying vision of catastrophic disaster that she had in the pyramid from occurring… only to discover that the secret lies in an ancient prophecy and that she holds the key to everything.

AN INTELLIGENT GLOBE-TROTTING THRILLER WITH A TWIST AT EVERY TURN... FOR DAN BROWN FANS.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Siege of Stars: Book One of The Sigil Trilogy *




  








From Nature Editor Henry Gee comes a story of breathtaking scope and beloved characters. Spanning millions of years and the breadth of the universe, The Sigil Trilogy is an epic tale that explores the nature of humanity, belief, and love.

The Universe is dying from within. No one knows how to save it, so the Elders give a young Drover a last ditch chance to stop the rot. If only she knew where to begin.

Unaware of the threat to the universe, Ruxhana Fengen Kraa, Admiral of the 17th Rigel Fleet, is about to be cashiered for a stupendous tactical error. But Special Ops has an important and most bizarre job for him.

Eons away in time, Jack Corstophine is an archaeologist on Earth with an intuition about the land that he can't put into words—until the beautiful and brilliant Jadis Markham comes into his life. Together, they discover that the landscape of Europe is far from natural. The Earth bears the scars of an ancient civilization that goes back millions of years — and has terrible implications for the future of mankind.

The Sigil Trilogy traces the lives of compelling characters — people... entities... and... species... — through time and space. It's magnificent in background, beautifully written, and with the most memorable characters. The Sigil Trilogy is spellbinding, funny, thoughtful, and touching all at the same time. Complete with complex mysteries, massive battles, romance, hot aliens, steampunk cities, good scotch, armageddon, it's all here — you won't be able to put it down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Empire Eternal: Eloir *




  








The threat of the war with the Vorrans has been avoided. But the danger of the Reavers still looms on the horizon. Korbin needs to prepare humanity and their Vorran allies. Together with his friends and allies he tries to recreate the advanced magic of the Initiates and bring it to humanity. One promising location lies in his memories: Eloir. The moon in the system was rich witch the magical runestone, the essential material to create the war engines of the Vorrans and humanity. But nobody has ever been to the moon. What dangers lie on Eloir? Will there be enough material to turn the war with the Reavers? There is only one way to find out. The path leads to Eloir.

There is only one problem. Nobody has ever been there. The moon is full of runestone, the precious material that allows a mage to awaken his powers. But it's also full of life. What dangers lie ahead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Empire Eternal: Void Hunters *




  







Humanity has paid a price in blood. The Reavers have nearly wiped out the first human planet, and Korbins old nightmares have come back to life. But the Reavers have attacked other worlds too, and now the galaxy is in turmoil. Now Korbin has returned from a meeting with the Seven. The time for games is over. It is time to hunt the Reavers together in the void. Korbin has promised a task force to join the war effort, and he will deliver. And he does not return empty-handed. By his side is his new Master Anon, one of the Lost Ones, and former enemy of the Watcher. Can Korbin learn enough in time from his mysterious new teacher to make a difference? The game has changed so much, and he has much to lose. The Reavers have increased their efforts, and the mysterious True Emperor is still messing with the Empire behind the shadows. Time to grow a pair. The next book is also right around the corner! More dangers await! So buckle up, you're in for a ride, space cowboy!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gnome on the Range: Otherworld Outlaws 1 (a Weird West Celtic Mythology Adventure) *




  








The West wasn’t won with grit and guns. It took a sawbones with fae blood to git ’er done.

Book 1 in the Otherworld Outlaw series, an action-packed romp through the Wild West, loaded with living myths, dark magic, and bloodthirsty monsters aplenty.

Lula Cullen isn’t sweet and gentle, and she’s got no time for anyone’s guff. Esteemed Bostonian surgeon, she’s a woman with a career in a time when the very idea is laughed at. And nothing, not even her fiancé and his Brahmin family’s traditional values, is going to get in her way. Until…

Her ambitions are derailed like a runaway steam engine when her uncle and only living relative is killed in a freak lightning accident. His dying words—“Find Toxicore Darkheart. He’s the only one who can protect you now”—launch Lula into an ill-conceived and unchaperoned trip to Abilene, Kansas, where hanged men dangle for days for minor crimes and only married women are considered respectable.

Mistaken for a soiled dove the minute she hits the frontier, Lula decides to hell with respectability and starts swinging her uncle's shillelagh at anyone who asks for it. And the West sure has a lot of folks asking for it. Upon finding Darkheart, whose peculiarities go well beyond his odd name, she unearths long-buried family secrets tied to her bloodline, secrets that ultimately led to her uncle’s murder and the disappearance of her parents when she was an infant. And worse, much worse, she discovers that though she’s the one hunting for the truth—she's also being hunted.

Caught between a werewolf, a necromancer, and two fae queens of the Tuatha Dé Danann, Lula has to trade her scalpel for a Colt .45 and do it fast. Because they’re not just after her, they’re after her blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Better Off Wed (Annabelle Archer Wedding Planner Mystery Book 1)*




  








*Winner of the Agatha Award for Best First Novel!*
*A guest with an axe to grind. A bridal party full of secrets. This wedding planner is about to turn detective…*
Annabelle Archer is a few days away from completing the most elaborate wedding she's ever planned. As she daydreams about the doors her perfect reception could unlock for her business, she stumbles over a dead body at the bottom of the stairs. The planner is horrified to recognize the body lying underfoot as the mother of the bride. When the police determine the victim was poisoned, Annabelle's best friend and caterer becomes the prime suspect.

As she works to clear her best friend’s name, Annabelle discovers the bride's mother had more enemies and secrets than she could ever fit on the guest list. To save her business and her friend, D.C.'s premiere wedding planner must find the killer. But will getting too close to the action make this wedding day her last?

Better Off Wed is the Agatha Award-winning first book in the Annabelle Archer Wedding Planner Mystery Series. If you like hilarious-yet-deadly whodunits, charming characters, and delightfully witty tales, you’ll love Laura Durham’s cozy mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Chocolate Centered Cozy Mysteries Box Set Books 1 - 10 (Chocolate Centered Cozy Mysteries 10 Book Boxed Sets) *




  








Start a fun cozy mystery series with two chocolate-making sleuths, an adorable pot-bellied pig, a cheeky cat, puzzling mysteries, and a little romance, with the first ten books in the bestselling Chocolate Centered Cozy Mystery Series in this box set.

When Ally Sweet’s marriage ends in a messy divorce, she returns to her hometown for a break with her mischievous cat, Peaches, in tow to visit her grandmother, Charlotte. The bond between her and her much-loved grandmother is as strong as ever and she loves spending time with her and her lovable pot-bellied pig, Arnold.

Along with chocolate making at her grandmother’s chocolate shop and a new romance with a hunky detective, her days are filled with helping solve more than a few baffling murder mysteries with her grandmother, their animal sidekicks and a few quirky, chocolate-shop regulars. Ally soon realizes that Blue River is home, and what started off as a few days break has turned into a new beginning.

This box set includes:

The Sweet Smell of Murder
A Deadly Delicious Delivery
A Bitter Sweet Murder
A Treacherous Tasty Trail
Pastry and Peril
Trouble and Treats
Fudge, Films and Felonies
A Custom-Made Murder
Skydiving, Soufflés and Sabotage
Christmas Chocolates and Crimes


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Over Cocktails: The 2nd Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries) *




  








“A heroic PI, a certifiable serial killer, and a captivating cat burglar ...”

Private Investigator Nicoli, “Nikki,” Hunter has recovered from a near-fatal encounter with a multiple murderer and is happy to get back to her routine bar and restaurant surveillance jobs. Unfortunately, the universe has other plans. One evening, as she’s acting as a decoy/victim to attract a bartender accused of sexual assault, Jack, “The Cat,” McGuire settles on an adjacent bar stool and tells her a story that will change the course of her life.

Murder Over Cocktails is the second mystery featuring PI Nikki Hunter, a thirty-six-year-old, gun-toting, brainy beauty who excels at getting into other people’s business. Hunter's office is in a marina complex in Redwood City, California, where she also lives aboard a forty-six foot Cheoy Lee sailboat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Justice On A Midnight Clear: Clean read crime fiction full of action, mystery and suspense (Star of Justice Series Book 4) *




  






A killer is out for revenge… and she’s the target.

On maternity leave from Agape University, Assistant Chief of Police CJ Harper finds herself conflicted. Will she continue the career she has worked so hard for, or embrace the new dream of full-time mom? The choice is made for her when she comes upon the murder of a local judge. Thrown into the midst of the case, CJ’s not one to leave a job undone. There’s a killer to be found.

When a bullet narrowly misses her, the case takes on a personal dimension… someone wants her dead. She must put the pieces together to identify the link between her and the judge.

Can CJ find the deranged killer before he finds her? Or will murder shatter the peace of a starry Christmas Eve?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE STRANGE SERIES COLLECTION of Psi-Fi Thrillers *




  








RELATIVELY STRANGE
EVEN STRANGER
STRANGER STILL

“He and I could kill each other.
Right there, right then, without either of us moving a muscle.
I knew that did he?”

I was 5 when I found I could fly, 16 when I killed a man. Both events were unsettling in their own way, but by then, one thing was crystal clear, I wasn’t cut out for heroics. Telepathy and my other capabilities needed to be kept very firmly under wraps. Normal was what I wanted.

Normal didn’t work that well, probably due to an inability to keep my nose out of other people’s business, an overworked conscience and people who wanted to take me apart to see what made me tick.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/21/22.

Currently Free.

*The Prey (The Hunt Thrillers Book 1)*




  








Would you take the bait?

Dropped into the middle of St Petersburg, handed a lottery ticket worth millions — life-changing money — would you run?

They are watching... waiting. The oligarchs won't make it easy — unless it profits them to let you claim the prize.

With eyes on a much bigger prize — Presidential elections are not too far away — these men will stop at nothing. Welcome to the world of The Hunt.

From award-winning and bestselling author Tim Heath comes the smashing series of The Hunt — a cross between Jason Bourne and Squid Game.

For fans of Robert Ludlum, James Patterson, Vince Flynn, and Dan Brown, you won't want to miss this one!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/22/22.


Currently Free.

*The Earth Concurrence (Colonial Explorer Corps Book 1) *




  








A hero with big expectations. A daughter who doesn’t want to live in his shadow.

Siti Kassis, daughter of the “Hero of Darenti Four,” doesn't know what she wants out of life. A lot of her friends are taking time to travel and see the galaxy. But her father wants her to attend the Academy and follow in his footsteps.

Then the Hero is offered one last assignment: take a team to find and explore the deserted homeworld of mankind. It’s a twenty-year mission, and he doesn’t want to leave his only child behind. Siti's going, whether she wants to or not.

It's an exciting mission and a chance to make history--even if twenty years in deep sleep is a bummer of a way to start her “gap year.” But when they arrive, nothing is as they expected. Surprising finds and dangerous conditions cause her father to overreact, keeping Siti on a tight leash. When unknown enemies rear their dangerous heads, Siti must take matters into her own hands. Can the hero’s daughter save the day?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder is Secondary: A Susan Wiles Schoolhouse Mystery *




  







Retired music teacher Susan Wiles thought she'd be content knitting baby blankets and volunteering at the local high school, but she is dead wrong. When her husband's best friend Tank is accused of a terrible crime, Susan puts her sleuthing skills into action, much to the chagrin of her husband and police detective daughter. When a dead body is discovered in a construction site behind the school, the stakes quickly escalate. But before Susan can solve this new mystery and exonerate Tank, she finds herself dealing with personal and family issues that force her to realize that Murder is Secondary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Candy Apple Killer (Apple Orchard Cozy Mystery Book 3) *




  








There’s another dead body on the orchard. And the suspects are too many to count.

Chelsea just wants to spend more time settling into life on the apple orchard, bonding with Miss May and recovering from heartbreak. But as the Candy Apple Festival nears, a wealthy newcomer brings trouble to Pine Grove.

Any notions of relaxation are pushed aside when the snobby big city millionaire turns up dead and Miss May recruits Chelsea to solve yet another mystery. There’s a cryptic ransom note, a bereaved widow and a big, mysterious mansion at the center of the investigation.

Worst of all, hunky Detective Wayne Hudson has it all pinned on KP, an old family friend who works at the orchard.

Wayne has turned against Chelsea, despite his obvious affection for her. So Chelsea and Miss may have to keep their efforts to solve the murder top-secret, or they could end up in jail.

With their bottle-blond sidekick Teeny at their side, Miss May and Chelsea will have to unravel the riddle before anyone else turns up dead.

What happened to the rich new resident? Find out for yourself as you join the girls on another hilarious, action-packed adventure through small-town America.

You’ll love this cozy mystery because it’s exciting and suspenseful, plus there are plenty of laughs!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Doggone Waterfront Shame: A delightful dog cozy mystery (Megan Henny Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








A new life. A clumsy stray. But when Megan decided to open a shop on the boardwalk of Seacrest... she never planned on murder.

Megan's first day running her new scooter rental shop comes with one massive hiccup. A would be purse-snatcher dashes out the front door and Megan takes off after him. As the moment unravels, she finds it was all a harmless prank. But not everything is as harmless as it seems.

When a body is found at the construction site of a high-end development, news shakes through the small town and speculation runs wild. There's the charming English woman who runs a bookstore a few doors down, the young college student Santiago who's a shameless flirt, the billionaire himself, along with the fireman, the construction crew, and the rest of the gang. Somewhere out there is a murderer, and as she stumbles across the clues, they set their sites on Megan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghost Mountain: AJ Bailey Adventure Series - Book Four *




  








A bobbing corpse. A tangle of lies. Will a strong-minded dive boat operator find herself in deadly waters?
Grand Cayman Island. AJ Bailey wishes she could forget her friend’s tragic death. Yet the crystal-blue Caribbean offers none of its usual comfort. Especially when an expedition brings her across the floating, naked body of a drowned teenager.

Haunted by the memories of her lost friend, AJ involves the local Police Service before moving on with her business. But overhearing a suspicious conversation alerts her to high-powered suspects in the wealthy playground, and she vows to seek justice for the dead girl.

Can AJ unmask a murderer without becoming the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*CODE NAME: The FOX: Operation Tucson Cartel (A Harold Brandon Series Book 1) *




  








*Making things right was drug-lord-turned-contractor/minister Harold Brandon’s new purpose. But he soon finds out that changing sides comes at a steep price.*

Harold’s Harley roars across asphalt and dirt toward a meeting with DOJ agents and a few informants.

It’s been eight years since he decided to do the right thing and take on the cartel he once served, and five since he became one of the Department of Justice’s most prized undercover operatives.

While he’s good at what he does, Harold still teeters between love and hate for his job — for each assignment draws him closer to the life he now despises.

And yet, even when every mission feels like his last, Harold can’t bring himself to turn his back on his double life. May it be for adventure or simply for retaliation, he doesn’t quite know.

What he is sure of, however, is that he has a yearning to make things right.

But, as soon as Harold starts a new mission, sinister forces connive against him and seek to teach him a lesson.

How they were going to go about it, however, remains to be seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*In The Death of Night 2.0 (The Houston Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








How do you eradicate terrorist cells inside Houston, Texas after it’s been infiltrated by the Russian Mafia?

Retired C.I.A. Case Officer Bill Carpenter knows how---make the Russians an offer they can’t refuse: the swapping of inside information on local and Federal Law Enforcement Operations in exchange for the extermination of all foreign terrorists by the Red Mafia’s triggermen.

With surveillance data on terrorists once held by the U.S. Intelligence Community being funneled into the hands of Russian Organized Crime’s most brutal killers, terrorist supporting organizations worldwide watch in horror as their operatives are butchered by an enemy that loves violence, and follows no laws or regulations.

The resulting bloodbath causes Bill Carpenter to execute one final maneuver: the use of Congressional Legislation signed into law following the 9-11 attacks to scare the Russian Mob into slaughtering more terrorists, far into the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Santini Vendetta (Kyle MacDonald Thrillers Book 1)*




  








A deadly feud. A ransom that cannot be paid. A family that won't forget.

A 20-year grudge held by Alberto against a notorious Mafia family means Kyle MacDonald must become the negotiator between them.

The problem? Kyle wants nothing to do with them.

Unfortunately, they're not taking no for an answer, and Kyle will have to decide: will he help one side, just to let the other die?

Or will he put himself in even greater danger?

Follow Kyle and Alberto in a race against time as they go up against a powerful Mafia family …and try to stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/22/22.

Currently Free.

*The Real Jack Ryan: Former CIA Analyst Tells The Real Life Story of the US Government's Top Secret Spy Agency*




  








*Hear the real-life story of Jack Ryan, the popular fictional CIA Analyst.*

Have you wondered who are the real people who work at the CIA? What is it really like behind the walls at CIA's mysterious headquarters in Langley Virginia?

*Learn about the real CIA, firsthand, from someone who actually worked at the Central Intelligence Agency.*

Everything in this book is 100% true. I had to fight hard to make sure CIA made only minor redactions, to make sure that you get the true story. All redactions are shown with black boxes and a short explanation, so you can see what CIA redacted and why.

This book is designed to be easy-to-read and accessible to all. It is a collection of 52 short stories, centered largely around the questions that most people ask me when they find out that I am former CIA. It is a relatively quick read with short, digestible stories that are generally light-hearted.

A few interesting and illustrative photos have been included, like the unexpected road sign telling you where CIA headquarters is located.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/23/22.


Currently Free.

*The Farthest Star: A Science Fiction Adventure (The Far Horizons Book 1)*





  








In the far future, a dormant android awakes on a vast starship to find humanity's last hopes rest with him.

Launched to carry the human species across the galaxy, Starship's generations-long journey has crumbled as machines took everything from their human creators, including life itself. Given a mission by humanity's last digital remnants, Gamma must traverse Starship's vast, dangerous bulk in search of a way to preserve Starship's original purpose.

Yet Gamma isn't the only intelligent machine on Starship, and some want a very different end as the spacecraft approaches its final destination. As he confronts the mechs that've claimed Starship as their own, the key to Gamma's survival will come not only from his metal fists, but from figuring out why Starship's humans fell in the first place.

A far-future science fiction action adventure that blends the real and virtual worlds, The Farthest Star kicks off a series that will have you wondering whether our biology or our beliefs make us human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Small Town Haunting: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  








After a few ghostly encounters, Hannah becomes obsessed with learning the truth about what happened in her recently purchased home. Thrust into the mystery, what Hannah finds in the house's crumbling halls, she'll never be able to unsee again.

The Haunting of Harbor Hill

A paranormal phenomenon, a mysterious curse, and an unsolved murder forty years in the making. Can Sasha solve the mystery in time? Or will she face the same doomed fate as the tenants who came before them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Curse that Bites (A Hex on Me Cozy Paranormal Mystery Book 4)*




  








A cloud of bats is whipping up an exciting whodunit in the latest installment in the Hex on Me Mysteries by USA Today Bestselling Author Kennedy Layne...

Lou and the gang become stranded when their brand-new RV breaks down in the middle of Podunk, USA. They soon realize that their arrival in this tiny town might not be by happenstance. Their situation becomes exceptionally dire when Lou has another premonition of murder...this time, the victim is one of their very own group!

A garlic necklace might be an appropriate accessory to bring along for this evening's entertainment, as this tale promises to be as wickedly sharp as the tip on the end of a wooden stake!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Slice of Murder (A Pizza Parlor Mystery Book 1) *




  








In this small town, eating the last slice of pizza is murder…

After being kicked out by her cheating fiance, Gina Romano decides to return to her hometown of Lake Basil, New York. She needs a break from the city, and her uncle, Rocco, could use the help with his bustling pizza parlor.

But when Gina arrives expecting a warm, cheesy welcome, she finds the pizzeria on the brink of closure instead. Desperate to help, Gina takes over and is forced to fire the head chef who refused to do things the “authentic” way.

Until he winds up authentically dead.

Outside the pizza parlor.

With a slice of Uncle Rocco’s pizza clasped in his cold hand.

With the cops closing in, Gina has to figure out who killed the head chef and save her uncle’s pizza parlor before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dog is in the Details (Cozy Dog Mystery): #8 in the Golden Retriever Mystery series (Golden Retriever Mysteries) *




  








A dog, a synagogue, and a deadly crime.

When a young man suffering from mental illness disrupts the blessing of the animals at Steve Levitan’s synagogue, he and his golden retriever Rochester are launched into an investigation that will take Steve back into the past of his family, his congregation, and the Jewish population of the city where he was born.

In this 8th of the golden retriever mysteries, Steve and Rochester nose out suspects and dig up clues to present-day crimes—and ones in the past which still influence the living. From the rabbi’s Talmud study group to a homeless shelter in Trenton, our two intrepid sleuths are on the trail of someone with deep secrets, and the will to kill to protect them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dog's Green Earth: A Golden Retriever Mystery (Golden Retriever Mysteries Book 10) *




  








A murder in Steve Levitan’s gated community is bad enough—but when someone puts out rat poison that innocent dogs could consume, he’s fired up to track down the villain and make his world safe for people and their canine companions.

With over 20,000 trade paperbacks and e-books sold, and hundreds of glowing reader reviews, it’s clear that Rochester, the hero of Neil Plakcy’s Golden Retriever Mysteries, has captured the hearts of dog lovers and mystery fans.

When his golden retriever Rochester discovers a body during one of their nightly walks, reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan must look to his neighbors for suspects. Could a killer be lurking along the oak-lined streets?

Steve inherited his townhome from his father, and it’s more than just a house to him—it’s the place where he recovered from the loss of two miscarried babies, the pain of losing his parents and the misery of his brief incarceration. Now that he has a new sweetheart, and a loving dog, protecting his home is even more important.

Could someone in the homeowner’s association be sabotaging efforts to keep River Bend a well-maintained place to live? It’s up to Steve and Rochester to dig up the clues to bring a murderer to justice, and protect the place they call home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Surfing Detective Double Feature, Vol. 3 : Barking Sands & Hanging Ten in Paris Trilogy (Surfing Detective Mystery Series) *




  








Two popular Hawai‘i mysteries in one volume:

In BARKING SANDS Kai tells us tracking serial killers isn’t his kuleana—or thing. So when the mother of a rape and murder victim abducted near Barking Sands Beach begs him to find the brute, Kai reluctantly declines. The twenty-year-old case of three slain women is on Kaua‘i and the local force isn’t likely to cooperate with an O‘ahu PI. Then another woman fitting the victims’ profiles goes missing and the cold case appears to turn warm. Is the Barking Sands Strangler back? Kai still begs off. Until his girlfriend who’s just discovered she’s pregnant backs the grieving mother and he hops a plane to Kaua‘i. But can he pull off what two decades of police work couldn’t?

In HANGING TEN IN PARIS TRILOGY Kai investigates three cases in exotic locales half a world apart. In the title story, Hanging Ten in Paris, he delves into the apparent suicide of a surfer and study-abroad student found hanging in his room in Paris—the PI solving the case without ever leaving the islands. Then in Another Problem in Paris Kai finds himself flying to the City of Light to deliver a sealed envelope to another student who tries her best, for deadly reasons, not to be found. Finally, in Murder at Makapu‘ushe hires him to investigate the fatal sea-cliff plunge of her philanthropist mother, whose death looks suspiciously un-accidental.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Haunted River: A Murder Mystery Suspense Thriller (Detectives Daniels and Remalla Book 1) *




  






Don't Deny the Dead
A woman, clad only in a white nightgown, is dead - her body discovered on the banks of Black River. Her unsolved murder, and her ghost, still haunt the small town where she lived and died.

Twenty-five years later, Detective Gordon Daniels inherits his estranged grandfather’s home on the property where the body was found. Anxious to sell it, Daniels invites his partner, Detective Aaron Remalla to help him clean it out and enjoy some time off from their high-pressure job. But their getaway is interrupted when a second woman’s body is found on the river, clad in a white nightgown, and they are unwittingly thrown them into an investigation they would prefer to avoid.

Their scrutiny of the nearby town uncovers colorful suspects, including a cranky elderly woman and her entitled grandson, two fortune-telling sisters, a paranormal-investigating sheriff, a drifter with a dubious past and Daniels’ own grandfather. As strange occurrences, frightening dreams, and spectral encounters stack up, Detectives Daniels and Remalla are forced to confront the town’s ghosts and will uncover a sinister secret so shocking that someone is prepared to kill to keep it hidden.

Can the specters of the past help them find a killer before the killer gets to them first?

Haunted River is the first book in the Detectives Daniels and Remalla series. It follows the events of the Family or Foe saga where the detectives make their first appearance, but Haunted River can be read on its own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/23/22.

Currently Free.


*The Snowman of Zanzibar (The Jason Green Series) *




  








Note: The books in the Jason Green series are stand-alone novels and can be read in any order.

A cracking thriller series. Gordon Wallis' vivid descriptions blend seamlessly with all of the mystery, intrigue and high octane action his readers love. Jason Green is a hero for our time. Absolutely riveting!

The Snowman Of Zanzibar

The azure waters of a serene tropical paradise hide a sinister and murderous criminal undercurrent. A dark secret exposed leads to appalling bloodshed and chaos. How did it all go so dreadfully wrong?

Ex-soldier Jason Green was depressed and had been drinking far too much. The endless London winter had been bitterly cold. The freelance insurance fraud work was mundane, but this changes early on a frozen February morning.

The wealthy client was desperate. Just how was his high flying young son making so much money?

It sounded like a dream assignment. An escape from the city and a bit of travel. And for a while it was. But on an idyllic island utopia, someone is watching, and a dangerous criminal cartel operates quietly in the shadows.

As Green digs deeper he uncovers the truth, but a series of unfortunate events occur. Events far beyond his control. Events that result in unspeakable violence and horror.

The cartel must be stopped, but who will be the next to die?

The action builds to a frenzy in this gripping 1st in series page-turner, and the profoundly shocking finale will be embedded in your mind for a long time.

A very, very long time...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Cobra *




  








EARTH'S ONLY HOPE WAS THE COBRAS

The colony worlds Adirondack and Silvern fell to the Troft forces almost without a struggle. Outnumbered and on the defensive, Earth made a desperate decision. It would attack the aliens not from space, but on the ground—with forces the Trofts did not even suspect.

Thus were created the Cobras, a guerilla force whose weapons were surgically implanted, invisible to the unsuspecting eye, yet undeniably deadly. But power brings temptation, and not all the Cobras could be trusted to fight for Earth alone. Jonny Moreau would learn the uses—and abuses—of his special abilities and what it truly meant to be a Cobra.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Old Nathan *




  








FIFTY YEARS AFTER
THE AMERICAN REVOLUTION,
MAGIC IS LOOSE IN THE BACKWOODS

The forces of evil are poised to prey on the folk of the hamlets and hollows: witches, demons, and red-handed men—but first they'll have to overcome Old Nathan the Wizard.

He doesn't claim much for his magical powers, but they're real enough for what they are—and besides, he hasn't forgotten how to use his long flintlock rifle ....

Enter the gritty, realistic world of Old Nathan, a backwoodsman who talks to animals and says he'll face The Devil himself-and who in the end will have to face The Devil in very fact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Night Shift Witch (Night Shift Witch Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A witch with a side hustle.
Star needs another paying gig while she finishes up witch training. Why not at a funeral home? It fits her goth image, and the funeral director is sort of hot...even if he does wear a suit and tie.

The job seems perfect, until Star discovers one of their accidental death clients didn’t die accidentally.

Before she knows it, she’s neck-deep in paranormal intrigue and her completely human, way-too-nice-for-his-own-good boss is right there with her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder on Lot B: 1920s Historical Cozy Mystery (Starfire Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








Los Angeles, 1923. The land of movie stars and perpetual sunshine has a stylish new force to be reckoned with—Poppy Starfire, Private Investigator.

Poppy recently moved out on her own and is eager for a taste of independence and to prove to her retired Uncle Sherman that she is capable of running the Starfire Detective Agency. Her brother Jasper has also joined the agency. Poppy prides herself on being a skilled investigator but so far the cases have been scarce and to say the least uninspiring. But that all changes when Anna Colton walks through the door. Anna’s brother Roger, a famous stuntman for the local movie studio has died in a well publicized accidental fall. Only Anna’s not convinced it was an accident. It’s up to Poppy and Jasper to peel away the layers and uncover the truth. Who killed Roger ‘Rowdy’ James?

Transport yourself back to the golden age of Hollywood in book 1 of London Lovett's brand new historical Starfire Cozy Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rosemary Run Series: Books 1-3*




  








Does Cate have a dangerous stalker? Does someone know Bea’s darkest secret? Will Marcheline’s lie come back to haunt her? The women of a California town face the darkness hiding beneath their community’s picturesque facade in this collection of emotional suspense novels.

The first three suspense-filled novels in Kelly Utt's popular Rosemary Run Series—now together in one ebook package!

About this set:

1. HER DEEPEST FEAR
Cate Brady almost had it all. Now she's reeling from the shock of her husband's sudden death and suspects she's being followed.

Is she in danger? Will she find the answers she reluctantly seeks? And what will it all mean for her future?

2. HER HIDDEN PAST
Bea Hughes had put the past behind her. Until an anonymous caller phoned to say they knew what she'd done.

Should she confess after all these years? Should she cover her tracks? And can she do it while keeping her high-profile marriage to a public figure out of the headlines?

3. HER BOLDEST LIE
When a decades-old letter gets mailed without Marcheline Fay's permission, the lie she told might not be enough to keep them safe.

Will he come after her? How will she face his accusations without sacrificing her hard-earned business empire? And will her family ever look at her the same?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Deadly Shore: A Thriller *




  








WHEN IT'S TERRORIST vs. HURRICANE ... EVERYBODY LOSES!

It's July 5th, and the Cape Cod roadways are clogged with tourists heading home from the holiday weekend and trying to outrun an approaching catastrophic hurricane. But in the blink of an eye, their lives are thrown into chaos when terrorists bring down the bridges to the Cape, destroy the airport, and disable the ferries.

Instantly, a half million terrified people have no way to escape. And when the terrorists threaten to release anthrax on the captive population if their demands aren't met, fear turns to all-out panic.

With Category 4 Hurricane Chad barreling up the coast on a path for a direct hit on Cape Cod, it becomes frighteningly clear to everyone trapped on what has now become an island--one way or another they are probably all going to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/25/22.

Currently Free.


*Get Smoked Or Go Home (The Warrior Book 1) *




  








It’s been so long, Warrior… I can feel you…

Is Idina Moorfield going crazy or has an ancient magic found its source?

Her family says she’s not a true Moorfield and will never be good enough for the family business.

Sometimes what looks like the worst day ever, is the beginning of our best adventure.

Idina takes that first step into a new life and gets the hell away from them to forge her own future.

But her calling is the one thing they are the most against. She joins the military just like Uncle Rick. The other family outcast.

What is everyone in the Moorfield family so afraid of?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of The Briar Rose (A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Series Book 16) *




  








Jules is recovering from a recent failure when her mysterious uncle makes her an offer she can’t refuse: restore his bed and breakfast the Briar Rose.

When Jules inherits the Briar Rose bed and breakfast from her strange and mysterious uncle, she thinks it will be the opportunity of a lifetime for her and her husband, Paul. But Jules and Paul soon discover that the Briar Rose holds many secrets: one of them about the murders that took place a year prior, when two of the guests never checked out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Grace in the Wings: A 1920's Grace Michelle Murder Mystery (Grace Michelle Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*A ghost from her past. Her sister murdered. Is a Broadway star facing her final curtain call?*

New York City, 1920. Grace Michelle has everything she wants: a home, a family, and a future career as a costume designer for the famed Ziegfeld Follies. Pretty good for a girl who once lived on the streets of New York City. But when her sister, the star of the show, is murdered, Grace’s sheltered life is shattered.

To catch the culprit, the junior designer is forced to give up her dreams and replace her dead sister as the Follies' star. It’s not long before she realizes she’s a pawn in a series of publicity stunts that put her life at risk—and into the path of a dangerous man from her troubled past—a man she thought she’d left for dead.

If Grace doesn’t find the killer fast, it’s certain she’ll be taking her final bow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Trophy: The Nick Cross Mysteries: Book 6 *




  








KARMA IS A BITCH

Lassiter King learned that the hard way. Found dead in his home, the noted cardiologist was in the midst of a media firestorm after being outed as the hunter responsible for killing Achilles, a beloved lion living on a protected preserve. The doctor used a bow and arrow to make the kill, and now someone has returned the favor using the same type of weaponry. But is it lethal cosmic payback that played a factor in his death? Or simply coincidence? It’s Detective Nick Cross’ job to find out.

As the twelve-year veteran begins the arduous task of tracking down a murderer, he discovers that Lassiter was good at making enemies, and that there is a roster of people who have solid motives for wanting the medical professional dead. A gardener who was fired, an animal rights activist who owned the sanctuary where Achilles was shot, and the brother of a patient who died from the victim’s medical incompetence top the list. But a little more digging dredges up two more possible suspects … suspects that hit closer to home. The first is Lassiter’s wife. The prototype of a gold digger and one of the most unlikeable people on the planet, her ego alone might account for her not wanting to share the spotlight with her spouse. The second is Lassiter King’s son. The eighteen-year-old undoubtedly has the most to gain … and lose. About to be cut out of his father’s will, he is also suspected of exposing his father as the one who engaged in poaching. Add in a rocky and sometimes volatile relationship with Lassiter, and he rises to the top of the suspect list as the one most likely to have committed the crime. But in Cross’ world, suspicion is never enough, and so he scrambles to uncover the evidence that will either convict or exonerate the culprit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hostile Takeover (Hostile Takeover Thrillogy Book 1) *




  








*Quiet. Isolated. Deadly.*

*"Derek Blount knows how to build tension with the best of contemporary thriller authors." -- Anne Hillerman, NY Times Bestselling Novelist

"I could not put this book down. The plot is fabulous, the characters are fabulous, the writing is fabulous…and every detail of the New Mexico desert rings true to this former New Mexican." -- Anne Taintor, annetaintor.com*


Pulled from the brink of suicide after suffering a tragic loss, John and Sarah Michaels enter an exclusive rehabilitation facility deep in the New Mexico desert where they hope to rediscover a reason to live.

His life as a corporate raider behind him, John attempts to embrace the program to save his marriage and himself. But as the days pass, John begins to suspect all is not as it seems with the unusual treatment methods.

When participants begin dying, John realizes the only chance for his and Sarah's survival is to do the impossible and launch a hostile takeover of the program...but can he do it before time runs out?

Compulsively readable and brimming with unforgettable characters, Hostile Takeover is a complex, exhilarating thriller and an electrifying debut novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/25/22.

Currently Free.

*Trapped: A gripping edge of your seat suspense thriller *




  








A trip to the Yukon Territory in northern Canada turns into a nightmare for three childhood friends. Shortly after being dropped off on a frozen, isolated lake they make a bone chilling discovery. When the initial shock eventually wears off, they realize that the ones responsible are hiding in the woods and keeping a close eye on them. That’s when the terror starts in earnest.

The plane that brought them to this vast, isolated wilderness is not scheduled to return for another week, and they have no means of communicating with the outside world. There’s only one option available to the trio; survive in this hostile environment for the next seven days or face a certain and very painful death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Exodus (The Exodus Trilogy Book 1)*




  








When mankind faces extinction, how can anyone survive?

In 2072, Earth faces the ultimate extinction event. In an America turned authoritarian, a race against time begins. To send a starship to a distant planet, where the remains of humanity can survive. Only a small number will be chosen for this final endeavor to save mankind from extinction, and among the contenders only the most resourceful will have a chance.

But while the government wants to choose loyal subjects in order to create another version of the society they have engineered, there are those who secretly conspire to let the starfarers choose their own destiny, free from the bonds of their mother world.

As mankind on Earth faces its final blow, the selected few set course for Aurora, more than 40 light years away!

Follow Tina Hammer, scramjet pilot and officer, Kenneth Taylor, Harvard professor and alienated by the nation he once held so dear, Maria Solis, daughter to one of the richest men in the world, a girl who would never have been chosen, except for her dad's money, on their various paths toward the greatest adventure in human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*First Life (The River Saga Book One)*




  








A dangerous expedition. Extraterrestrial alliances. Unpredictable enemies.

Colton Beck has six months to live. He works for the Angor near Los Angeles, aware that any day could be his last.

The Angor arrived twenty years ago, resolved to help mankind survive, but not everyone believes their motives are honorable.

When the Angor offer humanity a colony world, Colton is determined to see another planet before his final breath. He’s been diagnosed with Xeno, a rare disorder that surfaced with the Angor’s arrival, but he won’t let this stop him.

With the help of his old friend Indie Hart, now the single most powerful human on Earth, he joins the Expedition to Dicore.

They access the River, an alien technology that allows nearly instantaneous travel between worlds, and their universe is quickly expanded.

What they find on Dicore is far from idyllic, and Colton struggles to navigate their new existence while coping with his impending death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Twits in Love: A Steampunk Distraction (The Twits Chronicles Book 1) *




  






Alcohol is like the cousin that owes you money. It promises everything and delivers nothing.
Cyril Chippington-Smythe, the world's richest man, awakens from a drunken stupor to find that he may have engaged himself to the horrifyingly toothy Alice Witherspoon. His mechanical manservant, Bentley, concocts a plot to free his master from any possible entanglements, but Alice has more than matrimony on her mind and may destroy civilization as we know it.

“The Twits Chronicles are hilarious, blessed with truly exceptional dialogue. Steampunk dystopia meets Oscar Wildean wit in these books and I found myself laughing out loud on numerous occasions-- not something I often do while reading. The society that Tom Alan Robbins has created is something to behold: high-tech and low-tech collide, and society has split asunder between the have-nots and the have-everythings. The high society types are wonderfully clueless and carefree, but underneath the frivolity of their antics lies an emptiness. There are shades of P.G. Wodehouse in these books, and watching the lead "twit" of the series extricate himself from various situations--many of his own making-- is immensely entertaining. Throw in a clockwork butler and a cast of over-the-top characters and you've got a series that brings some much-needed laughter in our own dystopian times." - Nick Sullivan, author of The Deep Series and Zombie Bigfoot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*POINT OPTION: A Time-Travel Military Thriller *




  








2022 Silver Falchion Award for "Best Thriller" - Killer Nashville Writers Conference

"An absorbing and thought-provoking action-adventure" - Kirkus Reviews

United States Air Force Major Dave Fleming has a job most men would die for. As one of three exchange fighter pilots chosen to fly with the premier US Navy strike squadron aboard America's newest aircraft carrier,the Lyndon Baines Johnson, little does he know that his life is about to change forever!

Point Option is a thriller that unfolds over a tense, six-day period aboard thecarrier on patrol with its Strike Group in the Mediterranean Sea. Suddenly, and without warning, Fleming's hyper-dangerous world of flying off a pitching deck turns into his worst nightmare.

Point Option is jam-packed with more twists and turns than an out-of-control fighter jet; a world where Major Fleming finds himself an unwitting passenger on a supersonic ride into the unknown - a place where even angels fear to tread. The odds for his survival are bleak, and any hope for a return will challenge all of the finely honed skills he can muster. It's now become a matter of time, and time is the one commodity he is fast running out of!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*WARNED: The Astrologer's Prophecy (EERIE TALES FROM THE EAST Book 1) *




  








A remote village. A sinister servant. A death warning.

12-year-old city boy Avi is forced to stay at a crumbling mansion in rural India while his parents are away on a medical mission. No Wi-Fi. No cell signal. No company besides a grandfather he barely knows and his sinister servant. The only glimmer of excitement is when an astrologer at the local fair predicts Avi is about to die a horrible death.

Of course, that’s just superstitious nonsense. But when the astrologer’s dire predictions start to come true one by one, Avi fears his time may be running out. He's too young to die! Can he trust mysterious town outcast, Lalita, to help solve the mystery of the ominous prophecies before his own untimely death?

Eerie Tales from the East brings you scary stories from around the world. Ordinary characters must rise to extraordinary challenges or risk losing the ones they love in these chilling, fast-paced novels with heart for 8-12+ year old fans of Coraline, Goosebumps, and Small Spaces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pretty Little Fliers: A fresh, funny magic mystery with a dash of romance! (Pet Psychic Magical Mysteries Book 1) *




  







*She talks to the animals. But when they witness a murder, who will squawk first?*

Cursed and almost powerless, Jolene’s definitely down on her magical luck. Forced to disguise her taboo shifter abilities, she barely makes ends meet by working as a pretend pet psychic. So she eagerly says, “Oui,” to a job securing testimony from a parakeet that watched a woman’s fatal fall.

Teaming up with a true blue police officer and his lie-sniffing German Shepherd, Jolene works hard to hunt down suspects. But with an after-hours affair, a disgruntled neighbor, and risqué photos all seemingly connected to the crime, untangling the truth is bound to get hairy.

Can Jolene protect her cover and pluck out the clues before she falls from grace?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Melancholy Magic: A Brylie Scott Paracozy Mystery (Hysterical Home & Hardware Series Book 1) *




  








Brylie’s house won’t stop crying…and that’s not even the strangest thing about Reverie Springs.

Brylie Scott hadn’t planned to move to a small town in the middle of nowhere, but when she loses her father, her job, and her home in one blow, her plans take a turn for the unexpected. Suddenly, she’s the owner of a dilapidated house with some serious—and illogical—plumbing issues, the manager of a small-town hardware store dying a slow death on Main Street, and the caretaker of a great-aunt she hadn’t known existed. The one who claims to be a witch.

Before her aunt can say Welcome to Reverie Springs—don’t mind the hexes, Brylie and her faithful Basset hound figure out that her newfound family isn’t the only thing they need to worry about. From an uninvited nighttime visitor to a possible haunting, the cranky chef she can’t keep her eyes off to the truth about what happened to her great-aunt’s business partner—the mysteries keep coming. And when Brylie’s witchy sensitivities tell her there’s something shady going on that has nothing to do with the sugar maples standing like sentinels around her new home, she’s going to have to dig deep into the mysteries of the town, the business, and her house or risk being buried underneath them.

The people of Reverie Springs are about to find out that Brylie Scott might just be the most troublesome sort of witch—a human lie detector living in a town filled with secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Woods: A Steve Thibault Mystery of Suspense *




  








Hated by his coworkers and killed in a chimpanzee’s cage. Can one sergeant serve justice for a brutally murdered grad student?

North Carolina, 1993. Steve Thibault’s heart has been dragged through the mud. But though he was thrown adrift by the abrupt end of his years-long relationship, the small-town southern detective has no choice but to rearrange his thoughts when duty calls. And his next case offers the perfect opportunity when an unpopular young man at a primate center is found viciously beaten to death.

With the gorgeous information officer his only ally in uncovering the culprit, Thibault’s investigations are repeatedly frustrated by the uncooperative and tightlipped researchers. And as he surfaces each hidden truth and buried accusation, he discovers everybody seems to have a motive…

Can Thibault peel back the lies before he finds another body?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Virgil Jones Book Bundle #2: State of Control & State of Deception: Two Complete Mystery Thriller Suspense Series Books *




  








In an effort to give readers as many options as possible, we've decided to release "The Virgil Jones Double Book Bundles." The Double Bundles include two books each in the bestselling Virgil Jones series in chronological order. This bundle includes the 3rd and 4th books in the series, "State of Control" and "State of Deception." If you love mysteries with suspense, action, humor, and characters you’ll want to cheer for, pick up the Detective Virgil Jones Double Book Bundle #2 today. The two novels have an average Amazon reader rating of 4.8 stars! We hope you enjoy the 3rd and 4th installments in the Virgil Jones Series, and thank you for reading!

State Of Control

Virgil is about to discover that time isn’t as linear as it appears and events from his past are about to repeat themselves. When they do, he’ll come face to face with pure evil, forced to make the kind of choice no man should ever have to make. State of Control is a thriller that will make you marvel at the mystery of existence. Filled with Thomas Scott’s unique blend of gripping suspense, humor, action, mysticism, and authentic characters, State Of Control is a story that examines the complexities of good and evil and shows just how far one man will go to stay in control of it all.


State Of Deception

Virgil Jones is about to learn a lesson the hard way. When the ground beneath your feet begins to shift, it’s not the future you have to worry about. It’s the past. A young female student has gone missing from Indiana University in Bloomington, Indiana. Patty Doyle is a Senior with her whole life ahead of her. In the middle of wrapping up her final semester she disappears without a trace, and what begins as a missing person’s case turns into something much more. Virgil thought the murder and mystery of Shelby County was right where it belonged…in his rear-view mirror. He couldn’t have been more wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Virgil Jones Book Bundle #3: State of Exile & State of Freedom: Two Complete Mystery Thriller Suspense Series Books *




  








In an effort to give readers as many options as possible, we've decided to release "The Virgil Jones Double Book Bundles." The Double Bundles include two books each in the bestselling Virgil Jones series in chronological order. This bundle includes the 5th and 6th books in the series, "State of Exile" and "State of Freedom." If you love mysteries with suspense, action, humor, and characters you’ll want to cheer for, pick up the Detective Virgil Jones Double Book Bundle #2 today. The two novels have an average Amazon reader rating of 4.8 stars! We hope you enjoy the 5th and 6th installments in the Virgil Jones Series, and thank you for reading!

State Of Exile:

When Immigrations and Customs Enforcement Agent Chris Dobson goes after one of Virgil's own, he does so in a horrific manner, one that leaves Virgil and his wife, Sandy in shock, and exiles two of their best friends at a time when they need them the most…

Virgil's life is in a state of chaos. He's managing a new family, a bar he owns with his best friends, he’s trying to unload two-thousand acres of inherited farmland in Shelby County without giving up the mineral rights, and he is working both for and against the head of the MCU, Ron Miles. But something else is happening as well: He feels as if his mind is not his own and the turmoil and confusion have placed him at a crossroads...

Three months ago, Virgil rescued a young woman, Patty Doyle, from certain death. As a result, Patty and her uncle, Rick Said, show their gratitude by using Virgil’s Shelby County farmland as a test bed for their new natural gas extraction method, one that Virgil hopes will free him and his family from a major burden in their lives. But while extracting core samples for testing, Patty is once again forced to face her demons, all while making a discovery that will either save Virgil financially, or ruin him once and for all…

As Patty’s discovery brings pure evil to light, Dobson's thirst for revenge put forces in motion that change everything. And when it does, not only does Virgil once again find himself and those he loves at the very center of terror, he makes an unexpected and perilous decision, one that will ultimately change his life forever, because for Virgil, all crossroads lead back to Shelby County.



State Of Freedom:

Virgil Jones thinks he has it all: A beautiful wife and family he loves, a job he enjoys, a tight-knit group of friends and co-workers he trusts with his life, and more money than he could ever spend. But one of those friends has a secret, one they've been hiding for over a year...

The governor needs something from Virgil's wife, Sandy. When he tells her what he wants, she finds herself intrigued by the idea. In fact, she's more than intrigued. Sandy thinks she may have found a new purpose in her life, if, that is, Virgil goes along with the idea...

Except there's a problem. Ron Miles, Virgil's unofficial boss, has suddenly disappeared while working out of the Gary, Indiana field office. Miles, in charge of a task force to help stem the flow of illegal weapons into the city of Chicago, hasn't sent back one of his regular daily reports. And when one of the Major Crimes Unit detectives starts asking questions, the answers turn out to be not only mysterious, but deadly...

As Virgil and the rest of the MCU look into Ron's disappearance, they suddenly discover that not only will they be fighting for their freedom, they'll be fighting for their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gold Fever (Tides of Fortune Book 6)*




  








Where can you run when you need to escape your past?

The Caribbean isn’t a place where Nick and the crew of the Panther can sail freely any longer, so they set off on their biggest adventure yet: Around Cape Horn to join the San Francisco Gold Rush.

The opportunities in the lawless gold fields are uniquely suited to the crew’s abilities—and eerily similar to their pirate past.

Their new adventure is fraught with danger, excitement, and the ultimate risk as they face broadsides, raging rivers, deadly fires, and above all, the greed instilled in men. To survive, Nick and company have to use their experience and cunning to outwit the raucous’49ers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/26/22.

Currently Free.

*American Operations in Italy during WW2: Salerno: From the Beaches to the Volturno 9 September - 6 October 1943 *




  








Operation Avalanche was the codename for the Allied landings near the port of Salerno, executed on 9 September 1943, as a part of the Allied invasion of Italy during World War II. The Italians withdrew from the war the day before the invasion, but the Allies landed in an area defended by German troops. The landings were carried out by the U.S. Fifth Army, under Lieutenant General Mark W. Clark. Its primary objectives were to seize the port of Naples to ensure resupply, and to cut across to the east coast, trapping the Axis troops further south.

This book provides a concise summary of this military operation. The skilful combination of combat interviews with primary sources, many of which are now lost, gives these unassuming narratives a special importance to military historians. This careful analysis of Operation Avalanche provides numerous lessons for the modern generations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/27/22.

Currently Free.

*What Is Happening in Egypt, Texas? (They're Here Book 1) *




  







They’re Here. But who are They? What do They want? Where do They come from? On top of these questions July Jackson, sheriff of Egypt, Texas, (population, 188 has some others. Why is it snowing in West Texas in August? Why don't the cars, electronics, or phones work? Why can't he remember what happened last night? Learn WHAT IS HAPPENING IN EGYPT, TEXAS. Scifi fantasy fiction. Best if read immediately.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death by Disguise (Jesse Clarke Cosy Mysteries Book 2) *




  








Sassy private investigator Jesse Clarke's personal trainer boyfriend, Dominic, wants her to give up the P.I. business and return to her publicity clients. She's beginning to think he might be right!

It was no normal week—two dead people are spotted alive but their death certificates say otherwise, Spiderman steals a collection of costumes made for the next Comic Con, and Batman drops in to warn Jesse that all is not as it seems.

Supported by her own man of steel Dominic, business partner Ed, police contact Officer Jason who has more than a professional interest in Jesse, and best friend Melanie, Jesse finds herself talking to witches, superheroes and morticians to solve her two cases and looking behind the disguises for answers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Winter Solstice Murders: Magpie Cove Cozy Mysteries Book 1 *




  








Investigating your own death can be murder.

Bea Goldfrapp runs her own magical greetings card business in the small town of Magpie Cove, Maine. She lives with her demon familiar, Widdershins, a cat that can change its breed on a daily basis, and a talking magpie that's lived for a thousand years. She likes her life and wouldn't change it for the world.

Then someone poisons her tea and she dies.

Luckily for Bea her father is a powerful sorcerer, and he brings her back to life, losing his own soul in the process. Bea is understandably miffed that someone wanted to kill her, and decides to find out who did it. This only brings more complications to her life, mainly because she never realised she had so many enemies. Can she find out who killed her before the killer strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Campari Crimson: A Private Investigator Comedy Mystery (Franki Amato Mysteries Book 4) *




  








Franki's back—with a bite!

Halloween is looming large in New Orleans, and Private Investigator Franki Amato’s in a gloomy mood. Her boyfriend Bradley has to leave on an extended business trip, and her slacker brother is coming to town with her matchmaker nonna who’s determined to see a Sicilian lemon superstition bear fruit. Meanwhile, the entire city is spooked because a caped figure is targeting its blood banks. Things turn macabre when a psychic makes a dark prediction about Franki’s brother and a frat boy is found in a cemetery crypt with his blood drained. As bad luck would have it, Franki is hired to investigate the murder by the number one police suspect, an eighteenth-century vampire impersonator. A detective acquaintance offers to team up to find the killer, but he’s interested in more than Franki’s professional input. To solve the case, she goes solo into NOLA’s vampire community and immerses herself in local vampire legends. Can Franki prevent another bloodletting? Or will the next blood spilled be her own?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Purrfect Advice (The Mysteries of Max Book 22) *




  








Some Furry Good Advice

When the Hampton Cove Gazette announced it had recruited a new advice columnist, little did I expect how this decision would impact not only my life but that of everyone in Hampton Cove. Dear Gabi was soon dispensing advice left, right and center, and creating quite the hullaballoo. And when the Gazette added a feline columnist to the roster, even pets started sending in their questions, mostly centering around their love lives and similar nauseating queries.

Soon even Dooley and myself were writing to Dear Chloe, as our pet agony aunt was called, and getting some unusual advice in return. And of course in the middle of all this a murder took place at the home of Allison Gray, who’d been the Gazette’s very first Gabi, all those many years ago. An all-star team of sleuths assembled, consisting of Odelia and Chase, but also of Grandma Muffin and… Scarlett Canyon. Gran and Scarlett even ran point, for the first time in years ceasing hostilities and calling a truce in order to catch the killer of Kirk Weaver, the well-known cat whisperer.

Dooley and I joined the investigation, though we had problems of our own to deal with in the form of yet another mouse infestation ravaging our home. Odelia had told us to ‘deal with it’ and so deal with it we did. Though I had the distinct impression my beloved human had something else in mind when we presented her with our most original solution. Between solving the murder of a cat whisperer, handling a murine invasion, and Dear Gabi and Dear Chloe upending our lives, I think it’s safe to say this was yet another eventful week in the life of your loyal correspondent.

PS: did I mention wedding bells might soon ring out? If you ask me it’s all this Dear Gabi stuff. Gives people the wrong idea. But then who am I? Just your average big-boned blorange fellow feline citizen and sometime cat sleuth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Burned Bridges (John Flynn Thrillers Book 2) *




  








The New Thriller From USA Today Bestseller AJ Stewart

John Flynn never had a normal life. The son of a Marine, a childhood in Europe, military service in war zones across the world. But when he met Beth he dared to think that the normal life he longed for could be his.

Until his past caught up with him.

Now John Flynn has to revisit old demons and old friends to save the woman he loves from an enemy he knows to be dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Churchill's Flights *




  








For Sir Winston Churchill no risk was too great if it would help Britain win the war...

As he criss-crossed the world, negotiating crucial pacts with the Allies, or supporting the generals and troops on the ground, the only way to get around was by plane. But with the entire world caught up in war, the skies were far from safe. Hitler’s mighty Luftwaffe were geared up and ready to attack. If they could bring down Churchill's plane, Britain's resistance might crumble, and the war might still be turned in Germany's favour.

The York Ascalon and her Douglas C54 Skymaster successor were chosen as Churchill's personal aircraft during the Second World War. And John Mitchell, a junior officer, was selected to navigate the aircraft. Over the next few years, Mitchell became a friend and confident Churchill: the man who grappled with the red dispatch boxes in the stateroom of what he called “my aerial yacht”.

From the log books and diaries of Group Captain Mitchell, Jerrard Tickell tells the dramatic inside story of those heroic flights. Churchill's Flight's is a fascinating insight into the risks run by Britain's wartime leader, and the heroism and dedication of the staff who supported him. It is a book no one interested in WWII will want to miss.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/27/22.

Currently Free.

*Weapon of Choice in Afghanistan: U.S. Army Special Operation Forces in Afghanistan *




  








Weapon of Choice is a history of the Army special operations forces in Afghanistan from 11 September 2001, during America's global war on terrorism (GWOT). The main aim of this book is to capture the military operations history of the Army special operations soldiers as they fought the war in Afghanistan. The result is an unclassified, well-documented history of military operations conducted in Afghanistan by the U.S. special forces.

Contents
Prelude to Terror
Awakening the Giant
Toppling the Taliban in Afghanistan, 19 October-7 December 2001
The Campaign in Transition, 8 December 2001-28 February 2002
The New War
Observations and Reflections


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Red Menace: The Martian Resistance*




  








PLEASE NOTE: The audiobook for this title is FREE on YouTube. Simply go to YouTube and type "Noetic Quest" into the search bar. Happy Listening!

In the year 2026, the first humans traveled to Mars. Soon after, additional people traversed the expanse, their trek times decreased thanks to advances in propulsion. Then in the late 2030s, A.I. systems radically altered space travel by unlocking the secrets of gravity, thus cutting the travel time from six months to six hours.

With this new travel technology, humans emigrate to Mars by the millions, forming cities and governments, and eventually the Martian Federation. All the while, Earth maintains tight control over its multitrillion-dollar investment. Mars resents this, but with their survival dependent on Earth, they unwillingly concede.

Over time, scores of Martians demand secession. By the 2070s, rebel groups form The Resistance and start attacking Earther facilities and personnel. For Ara Elio, a Martian native, this opposition movement has no personal meaning. However, an unexpected event will thrust her into the eye of the rising red storm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Quantum Whispers: Book 1 of the Quantum Ascension Series *




  








*AI killing machines destroyed his family - how can Ben trust an Alien AI to save humanity?*

Ben has just completed a hard day’s work blowing up psychotic killing machines, when he’s acclaimed a hero and sent off to Ceres, an icy planetoid orbiting beyond Mars. He sees this as a promotion - his boss sees this as a way of getting him killed.

Once he gets to Ceres he discovers his imminent demise is the least of his problems. Invincible aliens are on their way from the far side of the Galaxy to eradicate all human life. And the only faint hope for the survival of the human race is a very special young woman, a human/AI hybrid who his bosses also want to destroy. The AI is of alien origin, and gives her “magical” powers. This helps her to fool and outwit the people trying to kill her. Ben would rather just shoot them.

He’s also skeptical about the mysterious Alien AI. Humanity’s own experiments with advanced AI led to the rise of the crazed warmechs that destroyed his family. But as it turns out, nothing is quite what it seems, and everyone has a hidden agenda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lifestyles of the Witch and Ageless: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Cozy Mystery (Season of the Witch Book 1)*




  








A paranormal women’s fiction cozy mystery – because midlife can be a real witch!

There are a lot of things people never told you about being forty-something. Sure, they mentioned the hot flashes and reading glasses and the need for Kegels, but they never talked about fireballs sprouting from your fingertips or your sudden ability to turn rat-bastards into, well, actual rats. Which is why it comes as something of a surprise to Juniper when—at the tender age of 46—she discovers that not only has she inherited a quirky house in an even quirkier town called Miracle Bay from a relation she had no idea existed, but she also develops magical powers. Because, apparently, she’s a witch. Something her parents sort of forgot to tell her.

With her life turned upside down, a new start in a new town is just what Juniper needs, and the strange bookstore her grandmother left her might be exactly the right opportunity. But beyond her inheritance and sudden affinity for tarot cards, there’s something strange afoot in Miracle Bay. A mystery Juniper is determined to solve before her newfound freedom vanishes along with her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghosts, Alibis, and Apple Pies (Michelle Bishop Paranormal Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Michelle Bishop has spent most of her life hating her nemesis, Georgia Beauregard. When the town beauty queen herself suddenly dies, Michelle is the only one who isn’t mourning. But Michelle has just discovered there is something far worse than a living, breathing bully. Try being haunted by a dead one.

As Michelle and Georgia try to figure out their newfound supernatural connection, a murder rocks the peaceful community of Carder Bluff, Arkansas. Now, the ghost of the victim is also appearing to Michelle. It seems she and Georgia are the only ones who can help send this poor, annoying soul on his way. Can these two enemies learn to put aside their differences to solve a murder in their hometown?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death by Dark Roast: An English Cozy Mystery (The Charleton House Mysteries Book 1) *




  








The annual Charleton House Food Festival is about to begin. But the first item on the menu is murder…

Nestled in the idyllic setting of Derbyshire’s rolling hills, the ancestral home of the Fitzwilliam-Scott family seems an unlikely location for murder. But when a young man is killed with a part from a coffee machine, recent thefts from local stately homes are put in the shade, and caffeine-loving café manager Sophie Lockwood finds her interest piqued by a pair of unusual cases.

Who would want to brutally murder a gentle giant of a man? And why would a thief, with an endless treasure trove to choose from, make off with a bowl from Charleton House that only has sentimental value?

Enlisting the help of her charismatic and eccentric colleagues, including quick-witted tour guide Mark, Sophie sets off to extract inside information from Detective Constable Joe Greene in return for a generous supply of chocolate croissants. But just as Sophie finds her suspicions falling on a likely suspect, a trail of coffee beans leads to a shocking revelation that turns her caffeine-fuelled investigation on its head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood Perfect (A Joe Turner Mystery Book 1) *




  








A young Joe Turner returns to defend Allston Walker, a man charged with the bloody attempted murder of a racist caretaker in this gripping courtroom thriller. Images of the vicious crime have Joe flashing back to a life-altering crime he witnessed as a child while he hurdles headlong into a steamy romance.

In the tension-filled trial, the victim, a transplanted southerner, charms the jury and remains steadfast in his identification of Walker. Snarky Joe and his investigator, an aging hippie who speaks in movie lines, wrangle with slippery police officers and an obnoxious, preening prosecutor.

Plot twists continue past the stunning verdict and force Joe's reckoning with his haunting past.

Penned by a practicing criminal defense attorney, Blood Perfect is a uniquely authentic tale that probes the subconscious mind and depicts an unfiltered view of the modern criminal justice system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hope (Operation Galton Book 1)*




  








Terry Tyler's nineteenth published work is a psychological thriller set in a dystopian near future - the UK, Year 2028.

Blogger Lita Stone and journalist Nick Freer live and work online, seeing life through soundbites, news TV and social media. Keeping the outside world at bay in their cosy flat, they observe the ruthless activities of the new PM and his celebrity fitness guru wife, Mona (hashtag MoMo), with the mild outrage that can be quelled simply by writing another blog post.

Meanwhile, in the outside world, multinational conglomerate Nutricorp is busy buying up supermarket chains, controlling the media, and financing the new compounds for the homeless: the Hope Villages.

Lita and Nick suspect little of the danger that awaits the unfortunate, until the outside world catches up with them - and Lita is forced to discover a strength she never knew she possessed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/28/22.

Currently Free.

*The Fruit of Lies: A Chautauqua Murder Mystery (Mimi Goldman Chautauqua Mysteries Book 6) *





  








The Fruit of Lies is the sixth book in Deb Pines' traditional whodunit Chautauqua Mysteries featuring the wise and witty reporter sleuth of a certain age Mimi Goldman.

"An Agatha Christie for the text-message age," IndieReader calls the series.

When tyrannical billionaire Thomas C. Whistler drowns in a Japanese soaking tub in his Chautauqua McMansion in July 2018, was it an accident?

Don't know, say the police. Don't care, say his seven guilty-looking, glib and greedy children who include: a glamorous actor, a bullied contractor, a Shakespeare prof, a socialite, a kindly camp "bus mom" and a daughter with Down syndrome.

Whistler, an energy-bar magnate and TED Talk speaker, leaves behind a note saying: "Don't let my killer get away with it."

Easier said than done, thinks reporter and relentless snoop Mimi Goldman when she's on the case.

Assisted by her computer-savvy son Jake and her 92-year-old sidekick (and wheelman) Sylvia Pritchard, Mimi pokes around her usual stomping ground of Chautauqua, a quirky, historic, cottage-filled, lakeside summer arts community in western New York. And beyond, in nearby pawnshops and the spooky Spiritualist community of Lily Dale.

As usual, Mimi faces down lies, threats and an attempt on her life before, with her usual wit and grit (and a little luck this time), she solves this extra-tricky whodunit — in time to say "I do" to her devoted beau Walt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/29/22.

Currently Free.

*Invasion (Alien Invasion Book 1) *




  








THEY ARE COMING. THE COUNTDOWN HAS BEGUN...

The discovery of objects approaching from Jupiter orbit sets humanity on edge, sending cities into panic. Most is unknown, but thanks to the popular Astral space app, everyone knows the few facts the government has tried to hide:

The objects are enormous spheres numbering in the dozens, maybe hundreds. They are on an approach vector toward Earth … and they will arrive in six days.

Entrepreneur Meyer Dempsey is in New York, realizing the time has come to act on all the preparations he’s made without ever consciously knowing why. For years Meyer has been preoccupied by a dreamlike sense of coming peril and knows where he must take his family … if, that is, they can make it before society eats itself alive with fear.

The end is only beginning ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Protectorate Wars: Born Hero*




  








#1 Bestseller in STEAMPUNK FICTION and RELIGIOUS SCIENCE FICTION & FANTASY

It’s an uncertain time in the Fertile Plains. Sixty cycles have passed since Alönia won The Protectorate War, but time and conflict have eroded the security gained through that great struggle. As Alönia wades through internal squabbling, David rises above his tragic childhood and earns a place as an aide to a powerful politician. Only time will tell if he can overcome petty disputes and uncover a hidden enemy before everyone he knows is dead.

Embark on an airship adventure. Feel the wind in your hair as you soar through the clouds. Solve mysteries, forge friendships, and watch an ordinary boy become the hero he was born to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Millennial Scenes: The Scenes Series*




  








In a utopian future, these adolescents are the stars of the show. They just don’t know it.
Dane is confused. Who are these people? And what is that lovely noise? In his young life he's only known one place. Big Room. This is not it. This is The Hall. It's his new home. It's where he has to learn to master the music. There is no alternative.

Roc has a knack for sports. He always knew he was faster and stronger than everyone else. Until now, that is. The Arena is the perfect stage for him to nurture his talents. But he has to adapt to his new environment very quickly, or he'll be lost.

Lia could never fit in with the smaller children in the playground. In The Park she has found comfort in the group of like-minded misfits. They're masters of the boards and the ramps. It's what they do. It's the only thing they can do. But a traumatic incident alters the lives of the entire group for years to come.

At first the video games in The Level kept Hale occupied. There seemed to be endless entertainment. But then she wanted more. There had to be something else, anything else. Constantly failing to engage the group in any meaningful conversations, she falls deeper and deeper into a depression she might not get out of.

In The Lounge all the young adults finally come together to party. It's a place where feelings are developed and sexuality is discovered. Britt is struggling with hers. It’s a different game, very different, where the rules are not clear, and where not everyone is your friend.

Ana finds all of it extremely fascinating. She has a different perspective of things in The Gallery. Very different. She's so close to all of them, but yet so far away. When she learns the fate of the groups she knows she has to end up risking her own future to save them all.

Are their lives interconnected somehow? And who can answer the question they all have on their mind 'What happens when we disappear?'


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Apples of Idunn: Eschaton Cycle (Gods of the Ragnarok Era Book 1)*




  








Driven to become king. Fated to be a god.
In the cold winters of an ice age, Odin was born to be a mere jarl. But Fate has staked a claim upon him. When his brother falls under a ghostly curse, a goddess offers Odin a chance to save him. If Odin can make himself king—and promise an unspecified favor—she will make him and his family immortal.

In desperation, Odin begins a quest to become king of all the Aesir. But his journey exposes him to forces more powerful than even the goddess: the Norns who foretell Fate. They warn of a terrible burden he will bear, and of the coming end times, Ragnarok.

Tormented by his prophetic dreams, Odin must soon choose between those he loves and a fragile chance to avert Ragnarok.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wands Upon A Time In Brimstone Bay (Witches Of Brimstone Bay Book 2) *




  








Solving crime one fairy tale at a time.

Witch Esme Westbrim is settling into a new life in Bewitching Brimstone Bay when the murder of a tourist hits too close to home. The second body in a few months has turned up on her doorstep!

To make things worse Esme has seen someone she knows all too well lurking around the scene of the crime. Afraid her family will come under suspicion, Esme must attend a magical fairy-tale reunion ball and uncover deadly secrets from the past. Even help from a psychic cat, magically marvellous cupcakes, and a wild witch cousin might not be enough when a certain ridiculously handsome Special Agent keeps getting in Esme's way!

Can Esme find happily ever after for everyone or will her belief that fairy tales always end badly come true?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*First and Fabulous: Detective Debuts To Die For *




  






*THREE KICKASS FEMALE DETECTIVES
WALK INTO ONE SPELLBINDING BOOK...*


We’ve compiled this little library for readers seeking addictive, action-packed, new female sleuth series. Each of these three books contains a gripping introduction to a fun, feisty, woman detective, each with many more stories to enjoy.

The set’s like a cocktail mixer in a box—perfect for those who want to meet and mingle with a few different sleuths at once! If you hit it off, you can move into more serious relationships with all of them.

First, we introduce Rebecca Schwartz, a quick-witted lawyer turned detective who solves mysteries in bustling San Francisco. In her debut, she starts out happily playing piano in a brothel—then ends up having to unpuzzle the murder of a dead hooker. This lively mystery manages to strike a balance between gritty and funny—with a few romantic entanglements, for good measure. It will appeal to both cozy readers as well as those looking for laughs and adventure.

Next up is Skip Langdon: she’s a firecracker rookie cop whose hellbent on cleaning up the lush yet seedy city of New Orleans. Her series begins with the mid-Mardi Gras murder of a prominent uptown socialite.

As a former debutante, Skip uses her white glove contacts to scour the New Orleans elite for the killer. Skip is so arresting that this gritty mystery won the 1991 Edgar Allan Poe Award for best novel. More hard-boiled than DEATH TURNS A TRICK, but definitely a match for those who love wit with their grit.

Last, we’ve included New Orleans native Talba Wallis’s debut as a PI. Grumpy, old-school Eddie Valentino needs to team up with a sharp young IT addition to his out-of-date detective agency. Talba Wallis—a twenty-something computer wiz who also happens to be a poet and all-around free spirit—snatches up the opportunity, almost over Eddie’s dead body. This mismatched dynamic duo quickly gets on the case of a twisted, sociopath with a ton of recording industry clout.

He should be no match for tech-savvy Talba and street-wise Eddie—if they can only leave their baggage at the door. A very fun read for those who like banter and sarcasm, yet with all the good will in the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mitzy Moon Mysteries Books 1-3: Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Mitzy Moon Mysteries Box Set Book 1)*




  








*Find out why readers are so addicted to this series…*
Mitzy Moon is a barista in a latte trouble!

No sooner does she set foot in the quirky village of Pin Cherry Harbor to claim her inheritance, than the handsome sheriff catches her standing over a corpse. Desperate to prove her innocence, she’s forced to accept help from her granny’s entitled cat and a spirit from beyond the grave.

Three full-length novels of sleuthing fun!

The Mitzy Moon Mysteries : Books 1-3 includes the first three books in the hilarious paranormal cozy mystery series, PLUS a never-before-released map of Pin Cherry. If you like snarky heroines, supernatural misfits, and a dash of romance, then you'll love Trixie Silvertale’s twisty whodunits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cesspool *




  








Would you become a criminal to do the right thing?

Disgraced teacher, James Fisher, moved to a backwoods town, content to live his life in solitude. He was awakened from his apathy by a small girl with a big problem. James suspected Brittany was being abused and exploited by his neighbor. He called the police but soon realized his mistake, as the neighbor was related to the chief of police.

Most would’ve looked the other way. Getting involved placed James squarely in the crosshairs of the local police. James lacked the brawn or the connections to save himself, much less Brittany. The police held all the power, and they knew it. But that was also their weakness. They underestimated what the mild-mannered teacher and the young runaway would do for justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/29/22.

Currently Free.

*Payment Upon Delivery (The Jake Williams Series Book 1) *




  








Recent college graduate Jake Williams takes a job with a mysterious trading company in Mexico City. He overlooks the obvious red flags because he needs the money to save his parents’ home. By the time he realizes he’s in over his head, it’s too late to make a clean break. Along the way, Jake falls for the gorgeous Sandra - a Mexican actress who, just like the trading company, has a dark secret.

If you like Mark Dawson’s John Milton, Lee Child’s Jack Reacher, and Robert Ludlum’s Jason Bourne, Payment Upon Delivery is for you. The first novel in the Jake Williams saga, author Hackley Hammett launches a thrilling new series that explores commercial corruption across the globe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Gassers (Randall's Raiders) *




  








The Earth isn't what it used to be.

Years after the Shower--a devastating meteor strike that wiped out much of life--the planet is an inhospitable wasteland. Much of humankind has migrated to other solar systems in other galaxies.

A troop of battle-hardened Intergalactic Marines under the command of Lieutenant Randall, and his right-hand man, Gunnery Sergeant Gaddie, must return to the devastated planet to save one of their own from the clutches of Kodjoe, a ruthless African warlord. The threats they face are numerous: a continent overrun by Creepers, arachnid-like beasts with a taste for human flesh; Gassers, virus-infected, mutated men and women who represent a new stage in evolution; and Kodjoe's own private army of blood-thirsty killers and cutthroats. 

But Randall's Raiders are going back to Earth, back to Africa, and back into battle.

Because they know one thing: you don't leave a warrior behind.

And they'll raze a continent to rescue one of their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*1776: The Washington Divergence (Infinity Engines: Missions Book 1)*




  








*What if George Washington was killed before taking office?*

The year is 1776. New York is on fire. The British fleet are in the harbor, and Special Agent John Anderson still can’t believe he’s here...

It began when the FBI counter-terrorism system picked up suspicious activity at Mount Vernon. Anderson was assigned to find out why a crazy old man dressed as a British Redcoat was trying to break in and how the same guy could show up five minutes later at the Smithsonian.

The Colonel claims he is trying to change the past and prevent the assassination of General Washington. Anderson assumes he’s just off his meds – until the old man runs into a broom closet and disappears.

Infinity Engines: Missions takes you on a journey into an alternate history, one that might have been if it wasn’t for the work of the Oblivion Order and their mission to save the future, by changing the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Night Terrors: And Other Stories*




  








*What would it be like to wake every night in fear of your life? To be terrified and dread what might happen next?*

In this latest collection of horror and fantasy tales we meet a man who experiences a waking nightmare; something lurking in the mists surrounding a quiet village; a plane flight to oblivion; imprisonment with a twist, a ghostly objection and much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cross Contamination: A Different Kind of Ghost Story (Dearly Departed Series Book 1) *




  








Meg has lost too many people in her life, but the latest is the hardest: her feisty, beloved grandmother Eloise has died of a mysterious virus. . . and materialized in Meg's closet.

Once Meg gets over the shock of seeing Grams, she finds herself embroiled in a world peopled by the dearly departed who have joined forces to solve the mystery of Eloise's untimely death. Together, this "Ghost Support Group" and Meg race against time before the strange virus claims more victims.

But events take an even more sinister turn when one of Meg's co-workers turns up murdered and a local doctor is attacked and left for dead. In the midst of great peril, Meg and her cohorts try to unwind the tangle of intrigue and, in the process, discover that the entire town is in mortal jeopardy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*You've Got Tail (Peculiar Mysteries and Romances Book 1) *




  








Kidnapping, murder, romance, and a town full of people hiding the truth will keep Sunny Haddock busy as she tries to unravel the strange happenings in the small Ozark town of Peculiar.

***
Moving from California to a small town called Peculiar in the Ozark's with my BFF Chavvah Trimmel should’ve been a total fun-fest. But then her older brother goes missing and our plans are put on hold.
That is until she mysteriously texts me for help before going completely radio-silent.

I’d always heard small town people are friendly and welcoming, but that isn’t my experience. These locals are not only unfriendly, they're downright hostile.

Even Chavvah's hot younger brother Babel strongly suggests that I haul my butt back where I came from.

I’m undeterred.

I’m not about to go anywhere until I find out what happened to my bestie and her brother and solve the mystery this town is trying so hard to hide.

I may be psychic, but it doesn’t take a fortune teller to see things are about to get real hairy in Peculiar!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Mystery Before Christmas (An Italian Village Mystery Book 3) *




  








A haunting Christmas song from a faraway land. A child with striking green eyes. A man with no past.


When elderly widow Mrs De Blasi catches sight of eight-year-old Betta Giordano, all she can see is the face of her son, Marco. But how can this be? Marco died tragically young, many years before Betta was born.

Travel writer Giò Brando can’t help but be intrigued by the string of coincidences connecting Betta to the De Blasi family. Why does the child bear such a strong resemblance to a long-dead man? How does she know an ancient tune from the remotest parts of Britain? And why does the carillon that Mrs De Blasi gifts to Betta play that very same tune?

Embracing her natural sleuthing skills, Giò faces a desperate race against both time and the worsening weather. Will she be able to ensure it’s a happy Christmas for everyone in Maratea?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pawsibly Guilty: The Secret Library Cozy Mysteries *




  








A secret book club. A celebrity murder. And a boss that hates books…

When Laura Lee and her club stumble on the dead body of Mrs. Fitzwater’s nephew, (famous photographer to the stars, Andy) snooping takes on a whole new meaning. Especially when one of the house staff—and member of the book club—swears they saw the nephew later that night… very much alive. From whispers of espionage to the motive of a spurned lover, the book club collective isn’t sure which way is up. Even worse, time is running out as the killer makes them the next target. Someone doesn’t want to be found out and is willing to do anything to keep their secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Serpent Oracle: Templars, Mormons and the Lilith Legacy (Templars in America Series Book 14)*




  








Historian Cameron Thorne finds himself in the cross-hairs of a rogue group of serpent-worshiping, venom-injecting Freemasons intent on bringing down Western religions. He is content to walk away from the fight—until they target his daughter Astarte to be their temple oracle.

Based on actual historical artifacts, and illustrated.

Publishers Weekly says of the author, "BRODY DOES A TERRIFIC JOB OF WRAPPING HIS RESEARCH IN A FAST-PACED THRILL RIDE."

This is a stand-alone novel with recurring characters. The books in this series can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/30/22.

Currently Free.

*The Miraculous Lives of a Man Called Jack *




  








October 31, 2017 marks the 100th anniversary of the Battle of Beersheba, famous for the mounted charge of the 4th Light Horse Brigade and a significant battle in the British campaign for Gaza. It was for his brave action in this battle that my father, Jack, was awarded a Distinguished Conduct Medal.

At 14 years of age, Jack was a cabin boy on a fishing boat as it rounded Cape Horn. Six years later he was with the British Yeomanry, fighting in the South African Boer War of 1899–1902.

Because his brother had been killed while fighting next to him, he would not go home and stayed in South Africa working in the gold mines of Johannesburg and the diamond mines of the Kimberly. From 1906–08 he was one of the volunteers fighting in the Second Zulu Rebellion. After discharge, he became a Patrol Officer in what is now the Kruger National Park. He did 6 six-month patrols with only his native carriers as company, seldom seeing another white person.

Jack was in Australia when WWI started and he went down to the recruiting office at 4 a.m. hoping to be No. 1 only to find 84 other keen men had arrived there before him. As No. 85 he spent 4 years in the 4th Australian Light Horse Regiment and was in most of their campaigns at Gallipoli, Romani and Palestine. During the Charge at Beersheba, he was awarded the DCM for his very brave action in charging a Turkish machine-gun and its 11-man crew.

He was wounded four times and, excluding the times when he and his fellow Light Horsemen charged into those Turkish artillery bombardments - that murderous fire from Turkish machine guns and their accurate rifle fire - and managed to come out unscathed, he did escape certain death on nine separate occasions during his amazing, adventurous life.

This is the story of my father. A man who asked for nothing more than to serve his country and protect its freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/31/22.

Currently Free.

*The ZPOCALYPTO Book Bundle (#1 of 4): Includes the prequel "A Dark and Sure Descent" plus episodes 01 and 02 from the epic series ZPOCALYPTO (ZPOCALYPTO ... and Bundles from THE WORLD OF GAMELAND) *




  








THIS BOOK BUNDLE FROM THE THRILLING SURVIVAL SERIES ZPOCALYPTO INCLUDES


The epic-length prequel A Dark and Sure Descent
Episode 01: Hacked into the Game
Episode 02: Failsafe Codex
A DARK AND SURE DESCENT

When a deadly virus sweeps across Long Island... the dead begin to rise

The year is 2030. The government's experiment with reanimating the dead for use as soldiers and slaves is only a few years old. It's about to go mainstream in a very big and very deadly way.

Dr. Lyssa Stemple's life is spiraling out of control. Her baby boy had died just weeks before, and her husband Ramos moved out of the house. Her daughter, Cassie, blames her for the death of her pet rabbit. And when the animals on the island start acting crazy, people point their fingers at the controversial animal research laboratory she runs with Ramos.

But then a technician in her lab is brutally murdered, and she learns that she is the primary suspect.

Knowing she's innocent, Lyssa tries to flee the island. But is she already too late? Is her daughter's strange behavior a symptom of the dysfunction in her family, or a sign of something far more terrifying to contemplate?


EPISODE 01: HACKED INTO THE GAME

A young woman finds herself in the fight of her life in a deadly arcade game with the undead.

A dozen years after the deadliest virus nearly wiped out civilization, the Long Island wastelands have been converted into a live-action arcade, where gamers can virtually hunt and fight zombies from the safety of their own homes. Looking to do something remarkable their last summer of high school, 6 gamer-hackers sneak onto the island.

They'll soon discover that while breaking in is easy, getting back out is a killer.

EPISODE 02: FAILSAFE CODEX

After barely escaping with lives, a ragtag group of young gamers find themselves back in The Game.

Hoping to hide the evidence of their hack, a group of gamers must return to the arcade in order to rescue the one who got trapped. But they'll soon find themselves pawn in a deeper conspiracy involving the government, a megacorporation, and foreign adversary seeking to steal Reanimation Technology.

And to get free, they'll have to enter the deadliest part of the arcade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Demons Are D*cks: A Comedy of Terrors (Nick Archer Slayer Series Book 1) *




  








My name’s Archer. And I’m a Slayer.
I spend my nights keeping the Creatures of Night, or Cons, in check. Sometimes that means getting my hands dirty. I stake vamps, put mutts to sleep, and slay the hell out of demons. Life’s not easy when supernatural beings are always out for your blood.

˃˃˃ And that’s what a good week looks like.
Right now? I’m having a bad week. Another Slayer just turned up dog food, I’ve got a fresh recruit to train, my boss for my daytime cover job is a knob, and this a***ole demon, Asag, might be building an unstoppable army in hell to bring about the apocalypse.

˃˃˃ So there’s that.

Good thing I kick all ass.

Demons Are D*cks is the first in a new splatstick series featuring Nick Archer. Fans of comedy, horror, action, gore, and the Evil Dead series will love this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of The Adams Estate: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







When Ginger’s father died, his family secrets were buried with him. But when Ginger receives a mysterious envelope informing her that she is the sole heir of a vast fortune on her father’s side, she jumps at the opportunity to meet her long-lost family. As Ginger uncovers the truth of her father’s past, she’ll understand why he never spoke about his childhood and how some secrets should remain buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pumpkin Pies & Potions (Melting Pot Cafe Book 1) *




  







Witches, cats, pumpkin pies and murder! I’m Evelyn Grayson and if you’d told me by the time I was 23, I’d have lost both my parents in a mysterious accident, moved in with the coolest Aunt ever, lived in a magical town, and I was a witch, I would have said you were crazy. Funny thing is, you’d be right. Camille Stenson, the grumpiest woman in Saltwater Cove is set on making this year’s Halloween celebrations difficult for everyone, but when she turns up dead and my best friend is on the suspect list, I have no choice but to find out whodunit and clear her name. Amongst the pumpkin carving, abandoned houses, and apple bobbing, it soon becomes apparent dark magic is at play and I must use all my newfound witches’ abilities to find the killer before another spell is cast. Step into Evelyn Grayson’s magical world in the first book of the Melting Pot Café series, a fun and flirty romantic paranormal cozy mystery where the spells are flowing, and the adventure is just beginning. If you like witty witches, cheeky talking cats, and magical murder mysteries, then you’ll love Polly Holmes’ light-hearted Melting Pot Café series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Shark Did It (Southern Beach Mysteries Book 4) *




  








It’s August on Sophia Island, and that means hurricane season is in full swing. Everyone keeps telling Northern newcomer Jewel Mantelle not to worry—yet. They’ll tell her when it’s time to worry. Against their advice, she’s been staying up late watching The Weather Channel, and when the latest storm gets a name, well, she decides it’s time to worry!

Suddenly, though, there are more important things than Category 3 storms to fret about. Things much closer to her home in the heart of Sophia Beach’s historic district.

Jewel’s husband, Craig, is still working out of town, but Officer Charlie Greyson is closer to Jewel than ever. He’s left his wife and moved into Jewel’s neighborhood, where they seem to often run into each other. Too often for some folks’ liking. Especially his embittered wife.

And Jewel’s not the only one on Sophia Island dealing with romantic drama. The summer heat has caused local barista and free spirit Eden Church’s longtime relationship with police officer Aiden Bryant to boil over and possibly out. It’s become volatile to the point of concern, but all the plans and fights and other worries come to a screeching halt when Eden goes missing… days before Hurricane Lewis is scheduled to make landfall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bloody Paws: Plight of the Missing Human Strays (A Kim Jansen Detective Novel Book 1) *




  








"A hard-hitting serial killer thriller that deftly explores the homeless crisis and the role of law enforcement with unflinching realism. Highly recommended." -BestThrillers.com

Jim Briggs and Helen Williams, veterinarians who run a mobile dog care service and a pet crematory, are determined to end homelessness in Portland, Oregon.

As Briggs struggles against a dark voice in his head urging him to put a tiny homeless woman and her dog out of their misery, 'like you would a stray dog,' Williams launches a campaign to eliminate members of a brutal gang of homeless men. When the homeless disappear without a trace, with scant evidence and no bodies, a secret is revealed that leads to a surprise suspect and shocking conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*I Can't Sleep: The gripping psychological thriller that will keep you awake at night. *




  








"I can't sleep. Not since June 16th, 2018. Not since what happened."

Traumatised by the events of her past, exhausted by insomnia, Becky Braithwaite believes that a new start will help her to recover. She leaves home to fulfil her brother's dreams, and honour the life he never had but she soon finds that escaping from the past is not as easy as she imagined.

Is her fatigued mind playing tricks on her, or is danger really lurking in the shadows?

This unputdownable psychological thriller will keep you turning the pages to find out the truth.

SHUTTER ISLAND on sleeping pills.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One Mistake: A totally unputdownable gripping psychological thriller (Totally gripping thrillers by Rona Halsall)*




  








My family. Her heart swelled with love. They were all that mattered. And she knew she’d do anything, anything at all for them.

Sara made one promise to herself when she was growing up in foster care: that if she was lucky enough to have a family, she’d always do whatever it took to protect them. Looking around her home with its cosy kitchen and living room, where her energetic teenage daughters and gorgeous four-year-old son all eat, play and live together, she knows she’d do anything to keep them safe.

So when Sara’s husband Matt loses his job and every shred of his confidence with it, she knows it’s up to her to bring the family back from the brink. Though she doesn’t know where she can possibly find the money they need to keep afloat.

Until her boss at work offers her a deal. He’ll help out. She just has to do him one little favour. But could trusting him save Sara’s family, or will it be a mistake that costs her absolutely everything?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Vital Secrets, Volumes 1 - 3: A Suspenseful FBI Crime Thriller Collection *




  








A collection of the first three novels in the Vital Secrets Series!

Book of Secrets - How far will an FBI agent go to keep his fiancée safe?

List of Secrets - Can a jaded cop prove 'accidental' deaths aren't accidental before others die?

Web of Secrets - Someone's killing one co-ed a month in North Texas...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fearless: Charlie Lockhart Thriller Series, Book 1 *




  







Charlie Lockhart: a good man in the wrong place at the wrong time.

After quitting his job as a reporter when one of his informants is assassinated, Charlie Lockhart travels the world in an attempt to get away from his demons. But when a chance encounter leads him into Afghanistan, he uncovers a military conspiracy to smuggle millions of dollars of aid money out of the war-ravaged country.

Lockhart’s sense of justice makes him determined to get the stolen cash back to the people who need it, but as he takes the money and runs for the border, a whole lot of trouble follows him out of the desert.

Somebody will stop at nothing to get the money back. Driving full speed across Asia and Europe as he tries to escape, Lockhart finds cunning ways to keep hidden and keep moving, but can he unravel a global conspiracy before the people at the heart of it catch up with him and kill him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Smoke Child: Charlie Lockhart Thriller Series, Book 2 *




  






A woman back from the dead. But for how long?

Kate Braganza is young and beautiful, and enjoying beach life in idyllic Kep, right until the moment she’s murdered by a Cambodia drug gang. British journalist Charlie Lockhart witnesses the murder, and when local cops do nothing to solve the case, he set out to get justice for Kate.

In danger of becoming a victim himself, only Lockhart’s wits and his ability to make friends in dangerous places will keep him alive. With an unlikely group of allies and a growing list of ruthless enemies, it soon becomes apparent that the odds are stacked against him.

But Cambodia is shrouded in mystery, and as Lockhart begins to uncover a global industry delivering drugs to the streets of New York City, inexplicable things begin to happen. Is it possible that Kate Braganza has risen from the dead?

As Lockhart follows the gang to America, it becomes clear that Kate was never an innocent bystander, and that her connections with the New York underworld are leading Lockhart into a new world of trouble. Crime boss Jimmy Penn and his clean up man, Jake Leisler, are waiting to welcome Lockhart to The Bronx.

But as American and Cambodian gangsters muscle for position, an ancient evil - more dangerous than any drug war - is waiting in the shadows. And a deadly assassin is closing in on Lockhart and Braganza to settle old scores.

Can Lockhart avenge the death of the American tourist without getting killed himself? And who will be left standing at the end of the vicious turf war? One thing is certain - you’ll never drive past a garbage truck again without shuddering, after reading The Smoke Child.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Helter Skelter: Charlie Lockhart Thriller Series, Book 3 *




  








On a desert road between Mammoth and Bishop, a desperate man rolls straight into the path of Charlie Lockhart's rented Camero. His young daughter has been kidnapped, and there's no time to lose. At least, that's what he says.

Lockhart is a journalist, and can't turn his back on a mystery. Before long, the hunt for the young girl leads him into the heart of Edwards Air Base, where it becomes clear the there is much more than a single life hanging in the balance.

Beyond the perimeter fence, a doomsday cult takes control of one of the USAF's most powerful weapons. When Lockhart realizes that the abducted girl holds the key to their plan - he sets out to bring them down.

Helter Skelter is the third story in the Charlie Lockhart series, written by Lee Stone, co author of two fast paced novels with the world's best selling thriller writer James Patterson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Road North: Charlie Lockhart Thriller Series, Book 4 *




  






Charlie Lockhart is travelling North along the Dalton Highway when a plane falls from the sky in front of him. Dragging the pilot's body back into town, Lockhart finds himself locked into a deadly mystery that spans from the Yukon back to Ukraine. As the danger levels rise, Lockhart finds he's alone on the ice and a long way from home.

The Road North is the fourth story in the Charlie Lockhart series, written by Lee Stone, the co author of two fast paced thrillers with the world's best selling thriller writer, James Patterson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

10/31/22.

*Cancer Self-Defense 101: Quick Tips to Help You Survive *




  








Are you aware that the US is not the leader in cancer survival rates?

Are you aware that the Standard of Care for cancer treatment varies from country to country?

In Cancer Self-Defense 101: Quick Tips to Help You Survive, Josh Fulton takes you on a trip around the world to find the evidence-based treatments that work best to inhibit cancer.

In China, medicinal mushrooms are routinely added into cancer treatment, producing impressive survival benefits with minimal to no side effects.

In Germany, mistletoe extract is routinely prescribed to prevent treatment-related side effects in all cancer types.

In Turkey, a clinic has combined heat with other natural and conventional treatments to produce survival rates 20 times higher than the norm in pancreatic cancer.

Supported by over 2,000 scientific references with an emphasis on human trials, Cancer Self-Defense 101: Quick Tips to Help You Survive informs you of jaw-dropping fact after jaw-dropping fact.

Therapies discussed include:

* Intravenous Vitamin C

* Supplements

* Hyperthermia

* Exercise

* Nutrition

* Repurposed Drugs

And more.

Included is a 17-page summary, a compilation of every actionable step profiled in the book.

You can be more than just a bystander in the fight against cancer.

You can be informed!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Reality Split *




  







Errand Noll strikes up a conversation with a coworker at the hospital only to be interrupted by the Head Nurse to tell him that there is a new patient who needs tending to. Errand enters the room to find a famous author who garners his interest just before his passing, by relaying his theory that one does not really die, but merely slips into another reality. Errand begins reading the author’s books only to find himself slipping into other worlds, getting himself involved in a cultish plot. Soon the frequent slipping raises more questions than answers and Errand feels himself at an identity crisis. Just who is he? Only the author knows the answers. If only he would share them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Troubleshooter: Four Shots: New Haven Shots Collection (New Haven Saga Book 1) *




  








_All four explosive New Haven Stories, now available in a single collection!_

Being the private eye of the future ain't easy ... especially when you got a bad case of amnesia and a bad habit of stumbling into trouble. But the rent's gotta be paid and booze ain't for free, so Mick Trubble solves problems. When folks find themselves in a particular type of bind, they don't run to the cops. They find themselves a Troubleshooter.

Whether it's an airship deal gone sour, an affair with a mysterious and beautiful gambler, a missing person's case, or just a good ol' fashioned revenge job, Mick is your man. Four Shots is a collection of the first four Troubleshooter short works.

Set in a dystopian future where residents live in city-sized Havens, this futuristic thrill ride is a blend of Blade Runner, Ghost in a Shell, and a dash of Casablanca thrown in for good measure. Pick up your copy today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Immortal Vegas Boxed Set: Books 1-3*




  








The first three full-length novels of the fast-paced, high-adventure, international urban fantasy Immortal Vegas Series in one box set! Deal yourself in for the smart-mouthed jokes, stay for the adventure, and never bet against the house…

Wilde Magic: Tarot-reading artifact hunter Sara Wilde has had her share of tough assignments, but this one just might take the cake. When her newest client hires her to steal a fertility idol from an Amazonian sex-and-death cult, she finds herself south of the equator and shoulder deep in true believers, while Rio de Janeiro gears up for the closing celebrations of Carnival. Stealing the idol is one thing, however. Keeping it is another.

Getting Wilde: Using her well-worn Tarot deck, magical-artifacts hunter Sara Wilde can find anything--for a price. And the price had better be right, since she needs to finance her own personal mission to rescue several young psychics recently sold on the paranormal black market. Enter Sara's most mysterious client, the wickedly sexy Magician, with a job that could yield the ultimate payday. All she'll have to do is get behind Vatican walls... and steal the Devil himself.

Wilde Card: When an antique gold show comes to Vegas, artifact-hunter Sara Wilde's job is simple: to locate and liberate a set of relics rumored to give their bearers access to an ancient, incredible power. Yet within the Connected community, whispers of a war against magic draw every psychic, mystic, warlock, and witch to Sin City. The most powerful Connected also covet the infamous relics, but no one wants them more than Sara's client—the insufferably arrogant, criminally sensual, and endlessly evasive Magician.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wilde Magic (Immortal Vegas Book 1) *




  








Off the grid and on the run since she was a teen, Sara Wilde has made a name for herself as an artifact hunter with an edge—finding the most magical treasures on the planet with the flip of a Tarot card.

But when she’s hired to steal a powerful fertility idol on the last night of Carnival, Sara discovers her rough-and-tumble skills are no match for the new, mysterious buyer she’s attracted. Rich, demanding, and sexy as sin, this Magician promises to be nothing but trouble. Yet, for what he’s willing to shell out for her services, Sara can afford the risk.

Or so she thinks.

As the danger—and the payoffs—mount, the power of Tarot leads Sara from the rollicking party of Rio de Janeiro to the grand historical cemeteries of Savannah, then on to the ostentatious museum halls of New York City. Meanwhile, the relentless Magician weaves an ever more seductive spell, hinting at a world she’s barely glimpsed.

To keep from getting burned by passion, power, or betrayal, Sara’s going to need some Wilde Magic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Red King: Wilde Justice, Book 1*




  








Starting a new job can be murder.

As the first Justice of the Arcana Council in two hundred years, Tarot-reading Sara Wilde is tasked with taking out the most dangerous magic-wielding criminals on the planet. Her first assignment? A killer known only as the Red King, who's systematically picking off the world's most gifted magicians in the rollicking streets and storied canals of Venice, Italy, on the eve of Carnevale.

Amidst the festival's music, masks, and brightly colored costumes, Sara must unravel the truth about a brutal murderer from Venice's own murky past, navigate the twisting political currents of magicians who seek to rival her own Council, and keep one costume change ahead of a conjurer whose lethal spells could end Justice--permanently. Good thing the diabolically sexy and deeply powerful Magician of the Arcana Council has Sara's back...if only he didn't hold so much of her heart as well.

The canals of Venice will run with blood when you deal in The Red King.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Road to Key West *




  








The Road to Key West is an adventurous/humorous sojourn that cavorts its way through the 1970s Caribbean, from Key West and the Bahamas, to Cuba and Central America.

In August of 1971, Kansas Stamps and Will Bell set out to become nothing more than commercial divers in the Florida Keys, but adventure, or misadventure, seems to dog them at every turn. They encounter a parade of bizarre characters, from part-time pirates and heartless larcenists, to Voodoo bokors, a wacky Jamaican soothsayer, and a handful of drug smugglers. Adding even more flavor to this Caribbean brew is a complicated romance, a lost Spanish treasure, and an antediluvian artifact created by a distant congregation who truly understood the term, “pyramid power.”

So pour yourself a margarita and slide into the ‘70s for a while, as you follow Kansas and Will through this cocktail of madcap adventures – on The Road To Key West!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Desert City Diva: A Rolly Waters Mystery *




  








IndieFab Book of the Year Award Winner!

An eccentric club DJ in search of her true identity. A secret code hidden in a curious one-string guitar. Can guitar-playing detective Rolly Waters solve the musical puzzle that will save his newest client from the suicide cult?

The third novel in the Rolly Waters Mystery series

Rolly Waters has many reasons to regret going out for Mexican food at 2:30 in the morning. Not least because then he would never have met dance-club DJ Macy Starr – possibly the most infuriating and secretive client he has ever taken on.

Macy Starr wants Rolly to find out what happened to the young woman she knew as Aunt Betty, the woman who rescued her as a child and then disappeared without trace. The only clue she has to go on is a curious one-stringed guitar.

Rolly’s investigation leads to a weird world of alien-obsessed cults, a strange desert hideaway known as Slab City – and to a 20-year-old unsolved murder case. But how can he solve the mystery if he can’t even trust his own client?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*They Stay: A gripping young adult supernatural thriller with a jaw-dropping twist (They Stay Series Book 1) *




  








*There’s no way she’s going to believe in ghosts. But when her sibling is kidnapped, the only clues she has come from the other side…*

Shiloh Oleson loves her six-year-old brother more than life. So the headstrong teen’s world shatters when he goes missing after tee-ball practice and her abusive father gives up the search. But the devastated girl doesn’t know what to think when a weirdo classmate claims a dead spirit told her his location.

Outright rejecting any paranormal garbage, Shiloh and her friends frantically investigate a similar disappearance in the hope of uncovering the truth. But all the desperate teenager unearths are disturbing secrets about her family, the school… and a sinister force on her tail.

Can the determined young woman bring the little boy home before all hell breaks loose?

They Stay is the first book in the bone-chilling They Stay YA supernatural thriller series. If you like relatable characters, unearthly mayhem, and endings that leave you wanting more, then you’ll love Claire Fraise’s spine-tingling story.

Content warning: Contains scenes of physical and mental abuse, alcoholism, and abduction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/01/22.

Currently Free.

*CODE NAME: THE FOX: Operation Durango Cartel (A Harold Brandon Series Book 2) *





  








*Two years since the rape and murder of Harold Brandon’s beloved wife, Shelly, he strikes his scythe of vengeance upon one man and his entire cartel.*
“Hey ******, are you lost?”

&nbsp;“No. Not lost. Looking for someone.”

“Who are you looking for?”

“I’m looking for a dead man.”

***

Shelly was raped and murdered by the Sonora Cartel two years ago. And since then, Harold has been juggling his sorrow and rage amid a standing contract on his life set at one million dollars.

When a grieving former drug-lord-turned-minister-turned-contractor is also being hunted like prey, he adapts.

Harold was forced to hide in the shadows and isolate himself from friends and family. He was also driven to undergo plastic surgery twice.

Heartbroken, seething, unrecognizable, and with unlimited government resources at his disposal, Harold now has the upper hand and plots to find Enrique, the Sonora Cartel’s #2 man, with every intention of killing him — slowly and in true cartel fashion.

Just like how they killed his wife.

Will Harold succeed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/02/22.

Currently Free.

*Grand Central Arena *




  








It was supposed to be a simple test flight, one that pilot Ariane Austin was on only as a last-ditch backup; intelligent, superhumanly fast automation would handle the test activation and flight of humanity's first faster-than-light vessel. But when the Sandrisson Drive activated, every automated system crashed, the nuclear reactor itself shut down, and only the reflexes and training of a racing pilot saved the test vessel Holy Grail from crashing into the impossible wall that had appeared before them, a wall which is just part of a monstrous enclosure surrounding a space twenty thousand kilometers across. With all artificial intelligences inert and their reactor dead, they had to find some other source of power to reactivate the Sandrisson Drive and—hopefully—take them home.

And that was only the beginning. As Ariane, Dr. Simon Sandrisson, darkly enigmatic power engineer Marc C. DuQuesne, and the rest of the Holy Grail's crew explore the immense artifact, they discover that they are not alone; they have entered a place the alien inhabitants call "The Arena," and there is no way out without joining one of the alien factions . . . or winning recognition as a faction in their own right, playing by the Arena's rules—and by the Arena's rules, one failed challenge could mean death or worse—perhaps for the entire human race. Surrounded by alien factions, each with its own secret plans and motivations, some wielding powers so strange as to be magical, Ariane sets out to beat the Arena at its own game. With DuQuesne's strategies, Sandrisson's genius, and her own unyielding determination, she's going to bring the Holy Grail home—even if she has to beat every faction in the Arena to do it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mages of Starsea (The Starsea Cycle Book 1) *




  








A mage's fate is worse than death...

Lucian dreams of a new life outside the cesspool of Earth. Unfortunately, his wish comes true when the government identifies him as a mage.

No one knows why the mages are being born. No one knows why their powers lead to madness and death in a terrifying disease known as "the fraying". The only solution is to quarantine the mages in academies.

When Lucian is exiled from Earth, he must travel to the distant world of Volsung to receive training. During the long passage, he meets a mysterious mage. She prophesies Lucian is marked by the Manifold, the reality that is the source of all magic. It is a destiny that requires Lucian to master abilities he never imagined he possessed.

But that’s the last thing Lucian wants. He faces a terrible choice. To accept his new reality as a mage. Or, to try and outrun destiny...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/02/22.

Currently Free.

*Bones in the Attic (Rocky Bluff P.D. Mysteries Book 15) *




  







Detective Doug Milligan’s daughter, Beth, informs him a body has been discovered in a long-abandoned home, which Beth and other students are turning into a haunted house. The skeleton was crammed inside an old trunk, still clothed in the remnants of what appeared to be pajamas. Another call for elder abuse may be a case of murder. To complicate matters, a wildfire threatens the town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/03/22.

Currently Free.

*The Starless Market *




  








Having recently lost his parents in an accident, Jackson Hughes relocates to his uncle's rural home. The life of rustic tedium he expects is quickly thrown into chaos when - following a dramatic accident - he is swirled away to a town existing in a pocket between dimensions: a hub at the center of a great crystalline flower where dozens of alien species meet in harmony to trade.

With no way to return to Earth, the disoriented Jackson - one of only two humans ever to discover this dimension - is put up at the local inn, where he is drawn into a web of intrigue: the Hub has come under attack by an unknown terrorist, who opens their reign of terror by destroying a local landmark.

With the help of new friends and allies - including the only other human ever to visit the Hub and her plant-like clone, an amiable young beastman, and a devil of a potential love interest - will Jackson be able to adapt to his new surroundings and unravel the plot to take control of the Hub? Find out in this fantasy/sci-fi-lite adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wings of Earth - Scatter the Winds: A Smart Space Opera *




  








On the Run and Betrayed

Kylla Torrance leads a mission to establish a sanctuary where genetically engineered Augments can live in peace, beyond the reach of the Shan Takhu Institute.

She knows the truth about the Institute’s ominous plans to control the ancient alien technologies left behind in the Solar System, and that only engineered humans can fully access their potential.

People like her. And her team.

When someone on the Agamemnon sells her out to pirates, Kylla’s plans spin into chaos. Worse yet, a telepathic slave hunter seeks to crush the threat she represents to the Institute’s hold on power.

With the help of a mutinous officer, Kylla has one chance to give her people hope for a future, but to succeed they must disappear into the deep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*In the Pursuit: Kyda Tren Space Opera Series *




  








All Kyda wanted was a chance at a new life. Her current grab, drop and get paid job wasn't for everyone, but she was good at it.

Until her friend and mentor Trix asks for her help to do one big job. Kyda cannot refuse it. But everything that could go wrong, goes wrong.

A single shot by a sniper bot takes out her friend.

Now, the bots are after her and she doesn't know why. Can Kyda stay alive long enough to uncover the mystery behind her friend's death? And, what cosmic events are about to unfold when Kyda finds the truth?

The start of an epic Space Opera series about friendship and family, which will take you to new worlds, relentless enemies and a heart pounding space adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Birth Of The Phoenix (Rise Of The Phoenix Book 1) *




  








She will change the world…if it doesn’t destroy her first.

Anastasia's life has been little more than a nightmare posing as a daydream. The only person keeping her from fully slipping is the man who has been her best friend since childhood. He is her light, her white knight, and the only person who has ever made her feel worthy.

But after an attack leaves her clinging to survival, Anastasia is forced to make a choice.

Stay and risk death to be with the man she's always wanted or escape to another world with a stranger promising to keep her alive.

All she has to do in return is bring an evil unlike any she's ever faced to its knees.

Binge the complete series today!

Please note: This series contains darker elements, including explicit language, mentions of abuse, and torture. It is not intended for anyone under the age of 18. This is the first book in a completed five-book series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Better Than Balderdash: The Ultimate Collection of Incredible True Stories, Intriguing Trivia, and Absurd Information You Didn’t Know You Needed *




  






*Did you know that you can heat up a cup of coffee by yelling at it? How about the fact that bananas are radioactive? Or that Google hires goats as gardeners? Or that competitive slapping is a sport in Russia?*

Our world is chock-full of fascinating facts, unbelievable but true stories, and mind-blowing trivia.

This book is your one-stop guide to all the extraordinary, shocking and enthralling information you didn’t know you needed to learn.

Impress your friends and family with a vast knowledge of topics guaranteed to stimulate interesting conversations!

If you want to learn some of the world’s most intriguing stories to pass the time at work, fuel the fire on your next trivia games night, or are looking for top-notch entertainment for that family road trip, then you need this book.

Inside Better Than Balderdash, you’ll discover:

● Insane facts about world history

● Bizarre stories of inventors and inventions that sound 100% made up

● Unbelievable true stories of survival

● Unusually strange trivia and fun facts about science and nature

● Shocking truths about famous and infamous people in history

… along with many more crazy fun facts and terrific tales from every facet of this wacky world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*See Jane Sing!: A West River Mystery (The West River Mysteries Book 2)*




  






Prepare for another hilarious misadventure as Jane Newell and her zany friends tackle the next Little Missouri mystery.

With three months of teaching and one solved mystery under her belt, Jane Newell is back. In short order her Beetle plows into a snowbank, her most rambunctious student hijacks the country school Christmas program, and she stumbles over the body of a teenage boy. Though Sheriff Rick Sternquist warns her not to investigate, Jane ignores his advice when she discovers a tangle of clues.They suggest that the murderer lives where Jane does – Little Missouri, South Dakota (population 92), in the northwestern corner of the state. With the help of cranky school janitor Velma Albright, switchboard operator Betty Yarborough, and neighbor Merle Laird, Jane closes in on the killer and sings her way into the hearts of the community she now calls home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*AN EARLY GRAVE: a totally gripping mystery with a huge twist (DI Tara Grogan Book 1) *




  








A spell-binding mystery, packed with suspense...

During the investigation into the death of a woman on a Liverpool housing estate, DI Tara Grogan encounters Callum, a local recluse who claims to have information. But he won’t help her unless she, in turn, helps him find out the truth about the suspicious death of his wife and child.

Tara is ready to dismiss his outlandish theories and ravings, until she discovers that, like her, he was a student at Latimer College, Oxford. A place which she has very much buried in the past.

Desperate to move forward in her case and curiosity piqued, Tara accepts, but as she delves deeper into the man’s past, it becomes obvious he hasn’t been honest with her. And when another death is linked to Callum, Tara is confronted by the danger that her own demons have led her to trust the wrong person again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Steal Away: An Adam Dutton & Beverly Laborde Mystery (Adam Dutton & Beverly Laborde Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








A bitter con woman and a jaded detective reluctantly join forces to stop a killer...

When Beverly Laborde becomes a con artist extraordinaire to extract vengeance on the man who shut down her grandmother's antiques business and sent her to an early grave, she comes face to face with the handsome but haunted Vermont police detective, Adam Dutton, who doesn’t know whether to arrest her or ask her out on a date.

But Beverly and Adam soon face an even worse problem than their inconvenient growing attraction toward each other: they have both incurred the wrath of the wealthy and formidable Reginald Forsyth. Forsyth’s criminal tendrils seem to reach into all areas of Vermont politics and the Northeastern Antiquities League, and he’ll do anything to keep his dark secrets safe.

Beverly is sighted in Forsythe’s crosshairs for getting the best of him when she scams him out of a valuable Paul Revere heirloom. Adam also becomes a target for covering up for Beverly and working to take Forsythe down. Separately and together, Beverly and Adam enlist the help of a sympathetic antiques dealer and the mysterious “Mr. X,” but will it be enough to prove that Forsythe is guilty not only of theft and bribery but of possible murder?

Forsythe throws his best at them, from threats and kidnapping to near-drowning, but Beverly and Adam prove that even though they may not be able to outgun their nemesis individually, together they may just have a fighting chance.

Named winner of the Virginia Indie Author Project from Biblioboard and Library Journal


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Carnation Murder: An Early 20th Century Mystery (Adele Gossling Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Can a forward-thinking woman help the police solve a murder in a backward-thinking town?

Smart inquisitive, and a firm believer in the new progressive reforms, Adele Gossling seeks a new life after the devastating death of her father. So she flees the big city of San Francisco for small town of Arrojo. She plans a life of peace and small pleasures running her own stationery shop and living in her own house.

But peace is exactly what she doesn’t get when she discovers her neighbor dead in her gazebo. The police think they have a firm suspect: the young man who was secretly engaged to the victim. But Adele and her clairvoyant new friend Nin Branch suspect the young man is innocent. In spite of the raised eyebrows from Arrojo’s Victorian-minded citizens, she and Nin set out to prove Richard Tanning didn’t do it. But if he didn’t, who did?

Can Adele and Nin solve this puzzling case involving a striped carnation, a diamond ring, a note, a muddy pair of boots, and a broken promise? Or will Richard hang for a crime he didn’t commit and the real killer go free?

If you love smart, intricate whodunits, you’ll love this series featuring a sassy woman sleuthing her way through one of America’s most explosive eras.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Seven Truths of Hannah Baxter (Ian Quinn Book 3) *




  








The Seven Truths of Hannah Baxter.
First truth: In three days, I’ll be dead.
Second truth: You won’t find me in time, so don’t even try.
Third truth: I am somewhere nearby, but nowhere you can reach.
Fourth truth: My name is Hannah, and if you think you know me, you don’t. You never did. None of you.
Fifth truth: I will tell you things you don’t want to hear.
Sixth truth: You will watch me die.
Seventh truth: Some of you will suffer before I do. I have three days. How long do you have?

Hannah wants the whole city to know the pain she feels - even if it means her own death. Having locked herself in an underground bunker with limited air to protest the rape, humiliation and suicide of her teenage classmate, Hannah is broadcasting her slow death while revealing secrets about the boys who raped her friend. Racing to find her is Child Protection Officer Ian Quinn who once had Hannah as a client. And as Hannah’s live broadcast attracts more and more viewers, the stakes rise as the secrets she is sharing prove damaging to some very powerful and dangerous people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Detective Jake Tanner Organised Crime Thriller Series Books 1-3 (DC Jake Tanner Crime Thriller Series Collected Editions Book 1) *




  








_THREE_ HEART-POUNDING CRIME THRILLERS

Detective Constable Jake Tanner becomes entangled in the deadly web of a powerful crime ring — and finds himself the target of a sadistic serial killer — in this gripping collection. Start the series that combines police corruption, organised crime, serial killers, druglords, human traffickers and much more today. This box set includes the following:

THE CONSPIRACY:
Jake is looking to make an impression on his first day with Surrey CID. But when a body is found in the aftermath of a robbery by masked gunmen, he finds himself propelled into a case that's every bit as personal as it is deadly.

THE COMMUNITY:
A killer lurks on the Dark Web, stealing the light from his victims. When a young couple is found savagely murdered in the basement of their London art gallery, their bodies cleaned and dismembered, and the word LIAR inscribed on the woman’s chest, DC Jake Tanner and his new team at Stratford CID are perplexed. Was this a revenge killing or a sordid night of debauchery gone wrong? But as the bodies continue to pile up, Jake realises something more sinister is happening...

THE CONFESSION:
Jake thought he'd put the turmoil of the case that nearly killed him behind him. He was wrong. When Danny Cipriano’s body is discovered buried in a concrete tomb, Jake's wounds are reopened. But one thing quickly becomes clear. The former leader of The Crimsons knew too much. And somebody wanted him silenced. For good. The only problem is, Jake knows who.

THE DETECTIVE:
Detective Constable Jake Tanner is a man who will stop at nothing. He's naïve, ambitious, and eager to impress - ingredients for a perfect detective with a perfect career. But there are those closest to him who have different ideas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Detective Jake Tanner Organised Crime Thriller Series Books 4-6 (DC Jake Tanner Crime Thriller Series Collected Editions Book 2) *




  








_THREE_ HEART-POUNDING CRIME THRILLERS

Detective Constable Jake Tanner becomes entangled in the deadly web of a powerful crime ring — and finds himself the target of a merciless drug lord — in this gripping collection. Continue the series that combines police corruption, organised crime, druglords, human traffickers and much more today. This box set includes the following:

THE CADRE:
Henry Matheson owns the drug trade in East London. To his competitors, he’s feared. To his customers, he’s God. To the police, he’s untouchable. But when the smouldering remains of Henry’s closest competitor are discovered dangling from a lamppost in the middle of his estate, one man decides to take him on: Jake Tanner. But, as Jake soon learns, Matheson plays dirty. And in the estate there are no rules.

THE COMPANY:
When a sudden and disastrous fraudulent attack decimates Jake's personal finances, he is propelled into the depths of a dark and dangerous underworld, where few resurface. With no money and no help from the authorities he works for, Jake uncovers The Company, a human trafficking network operating in the heart of east London.

THE CABAL:
Everyone thought The Cabal was dead, his empire decimated. But when Rupert Haversham, lawyer to the city's criminal underworld, is found brutally murdered in his London home, it becomes apparent to Jake Tanner that's no longer the case. The Cabal is very much alive, pulling the strings, disposing of those closest to the truth. Including Jake.

THE DETECTIVE:
Detective Constable Jake Tanner is a man who will stop at nothing. He's naïve, ambitious and eager to impress - ingredients for a perfect detective with a perfect career. But there are those closest to him who have different ideas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rogue Force (A Troy Stark Thriller—Book #1) *




  








From #1 bestselling and USA Today bestselling author Jack Mars, author of the critically-acclaimed Luke Stone and Agent Zero series (with over 5,000 five-star reviews), comes an explosive new, action-packed thriller series that takes readers on a wild-ride across Europe, America, and the world.

When elite Navy Seal Troy Stark is forced into retirement for his dubious respect for authority, he dreads the quiet life awaiting him with his brothers and buddies in Yonkers, New York. But the quiet doesn’t last long: the NYPD needs Troy’s military expertise to help find and stop a major terrorist threat to New York City. To pre-empt the attack, they need him to fly to Europe and stop it at its source—using any means necessary.

Troy finds himself partnered with an Interpol agent who is as different from him as can be, and their instant dislike is mutual. But they have an attack to stop, and only a few days to do it, and together they’ll need each other as they criss-cross Europe in a high-octane cat-and-mouse chase to shut these terrorists down.

But what starts off as a straightforward mission (and an opportunity to clear his name) soon catapults Troy headfirst into a global conspiracy. These criminals are more sophisticated than they appear, and even with Troy’s unparalleled military skills, he and his team find themselves constantly one stop behind. With the fate of New York City on the line, the stakes couldn’t be higher.

Where will they strike? And when? And can Troy stop it before it’s too late?

An unputdownable action thriller with heart-pounding suspense and unforeseen twists, ROGUE FORCE is the debut novel in an exhilarating new series by a #1 bestselling author that will have you fall in love with a brand new action hero—and turn pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Military Heritage of America *




  








Military heritage from the past must guide the generations of the future if American arms in the future are to successfully meet the tests of war.

Like its cultural heritage, America’s military heritage has roots going back to the Old World.

From Alexander’s phalanx to the thin red line, Caesar to Napoleon, each military icon has influenced the next, at times seemingly having come full-circle.

Emerging from this rich background, it is in the eighteenth century that America’s chapter properly begins.

Involved in no less than eight conflicts between the French and Indian War and Korea, each has left its mark on, and contributed to, the American military that exists today.

Originally published in 1956, Military Heritage of America set out to provide Americans with a military history from an American point of view.

Bringing together the lessons and innovations from two centuries of war and peace into a single, comprehensive volume, this is an essential read for military and civilian alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/04/22.

Currently Free.

*A More Perfect Human (Chrysalis Book 1)*




  








The world's oldest man has a secret. Dark powers want him silenced.

Ex-bouncer Nige Davies finds himself booked as bodyguard for the world's oldest man on the worst possible night. All he wanted was a little extra cash. Some time off to see his son and grandkids. But no. Tonight's the night cultists announce their intent to nuke London if someone doesn't step up and take Kenneth out before his birthday this coming Saturday.

And it turns out there are several someone's willing to do it.

But Kenneth isn’t your usual 135-year-old man. He’s tanned, toned, with the face of a hot forty year old. Everyone’s heard of him. Everyone loves him. And he has a secret...

Can Nige keep Kenneth alive long enough to uncover the truth? Or will the secret of the world’s most beloved centenarian be buried with them?
A More Perfect Human is the first standalone novel in C J Powell’s humour and heart packed sci-fi thriller series. A fast-paced adventure filled with laugh-out-loud moments, quirky characters, and danger around every corner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*From a Changeling Star (Starstream Novels Book 1) *




  








Into a dying star!
Beneath the roiling surface of Betelgeuse, scientists anxiously await the one man essential to the success of Starmuse, the greatest engineering project in human history. But on Kantano's World, Willard Ruskin battles invisible agents for control of his life, his physical form, and even his memories. Drawn into a conflict from which not even death will free him, Ruskin must find a way to reach Betelgeuse before his enemies sabotage Starmuse—and humanity's future among the stars. A harrowing journey from inside the human cell... to the mind of a dying star.

A stunning blend of hard science fiction with moving characterization, both human and otherwise. Introduces the robot Jeaves, familiar to readers of The Chaos Chronicles. From the Nebula-nominated author of Eternity’s End.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Midnight Wings: A Science Fiction Retelling of Cinderella. (Rove City Book 1) *




  








In El's fantasies, she pilots a fighter jet for the intergalactic fleet. In reality, she's a mechanic whose social grid ranking guarantees she'll never advance beyond the lowest grunt work, and a slave in all but name to her cruel and self-centered stepmother and stepsisters. The most she can hope for is a few stolen moments of happiness practicing on her sisters' flight simulators, or talking to the mysterious stranger she met on an illicit night of stargazing.

When the queen announces a competition to find new pilots for the fleet, El knows this is her chance to escape. But her stepmother will never let her compete—and then she learns that her new friend, the one person she thought she could trust, was hiding a secret that changes everything between them.

It's a good thing she has a lot more friends than she thinks she does.

Exciting, fast-paced, and hopeful, this science fiction retelling of Cinderella is the first in the Rove City series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Pebble Cove: A Cozy Mystery Box Set: Books 1-3 *




  








“A ghost mystery for readers who don’t usually enjoy the paranormal.”


Book 1 - Steeped in Suspicion
When Rosemary Woodmere inherits her estranged grandmother's Victorian teahouse, she doesn’t expect to also inherit a ghost named Asher from the 1920s.

Things get weirder for Rosemary.

Her grandma was supposedly murdered.

A body washes up on the beach, and the police suspect her of the man's murder.

She's trying to navigate her newfound ability to talk to ghosts.

And she doesn't even know the first thing about tea.

Rosemary's experience as a librarian hasn't prepared her to solve a murder, but everyone around her is steeped in suspicion, and she has to find the truth before someone else ends up dead.

Book 2 - Matcha Do About Murder

When a local man drops dead after drinking a matcha tea latte, Rosemary Woodmere suspects foul play. As a witness to the murder, she’s called in for questioning.

At the station, she meets a new ghost and learns the town’s police force has a dark past when it comes to covering up murder. She might be off the hook, but can she let the case go when she fears the police might be repeating history?

To make things even more difficult, Rosemary’s life with ghosts is getting complicated. While she searches for the truth about how Asher died, Rosemary attempts to help a local spirit encountering her own difficulties with her death. And while a little ghostly help might give Rosemary a leg up in this case, will it be enough when she comes face-to-face with the real killer?

Book 3 - A Score to Kettle

Rosemary is excited to cater her first event at the newly opened commune’s full moon festival. When a young woman is found murdered in her yurt, it’s clear these rich wannabe hippies aren’t as peaceful as they pretend.

As the investigation unfolds, Rosemary realizes these commune members have more secrets than they do trust funds. She can’t help but feel Chief Clemenson is, again, one step behind.

In addition to working the case, being at The Pines provides the perfect opportunity to investigate Asher’s death. Solving any mystery is difficult; solving one over a century old seems almost impossible. But just as Rosemary starts to make headway in both cases, a violent storm rolls in from the sea. Will the wind and rain wash away any hope of finding the murderer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Slater & Norman Mysteries Boxed Set 2 (Slater & Norman Mysteries Boxed Sets) *




  








Are you fed up with dark mysteries, filled with blood and gore? Or, have you had enough of mysteries featuring damaged detectives?

If this sounds like you, and you’re looking for something lighter, then look no further. The Slater & Norman Mystery Series is a classic British blend of character, suspense and humour that never takes itself too seriously. With plots full of red herrings, and a twist in every tale, this is a refreshing, roller coaster ride of a read for those who prefer character and story over blood and gore. 

This boxed set comprises books 5-8 in the series, including:

The Red Telephone Box

Slater’s partner Norman Norman has gone missing. As Slater starts to dig into the circumstances surrounding the disappearance, he discovers that the involvement of a mysterious Russian man could mean his colleague is in grave danger. In a story with more twists and turns than a rollercoaster, Slater faces a race against time to find Norman before it’s too late. 

The Secret of Wild Boar Woods 

Dave Slater has a case that no police officer ever wants to deal with– a missing eight-year-old girl. When little Chrissy’s body is found curled-up in nearby woodlands, Slater and the rest of the team are plunged into an investigation that sees them delve back into history in a bid to solve the mystery of Wild Boar Woods. 

A Skeleton In The Closet

Vowing to find justice for a colleague killed by a bomb blast in Tinton police station, Slater throws himself into the investigation. But it soon becomes clear his friend’s life may not have been all it seemed. And with so many skeletons being uncovered in this particular closet, which one will end up rattling the loudest?

The Kidney Donor

When a homeless man is found burned to death in a skip, Slater and Norman get the distinct feeling something isn’t right. Why has homeless veteran Ryan suddenly gone missing? And why did the dead man recently have a kidney removed? No longer having the resources and clout of Tinton Police behind them, Slater and Norman must put their detective skills to good use to find the truth before there are more victims!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mistletoe & Murder: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 4 *




  








Can Presley catch a murderer and save Christmas?

Secrets don’t stay secrets in small towns.

Presley can’t wait to celebrate her Christmas with Cooper and her family, but things don’t go as planned.

On Christmas Eve, an old friend comes knocking and he’s not there to drop off gifts. It seems someone’s been stealing from his business, and he needs Presley’s help to find the culprit.

When his employee winds up dead the next day, her friend is concerned he might be next.

Now, instead of sipping eggnog and eating cookies, Presley’s trying to catch a killer – before that killer claims his next victim.

Presley, and her loyal canine sidekick Bella, are on the case!

Previously published by Laina Turner. This new edition is reworked with new characters and even more cozy fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dinner And A Murder: The 3rd Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries) *




  








Dinner & A Murder is the third book in a mystery series featuring Nicoli "Nikki" Hunter, a Private Investigator specializing in covert bar and restaurant surveillance.

After surviving two attempts on her life, Nikki decides to do something normal for a change and attend her high school reunion. While there she becomes reacquainted with an old flame, Paul Marks, who is now an air traffic control supervisor. Nikki agrees to have lunch with Paul the following day, and over lunch she becomes convinced that something is terribly wrong. After a few beers and a little persuading, Paul confides that three controllers reporting to him have died in the last two months, under suspicious circumstances.

Nikki insists on looking into the deaths and, with the help of her former mentor, Sam Pettigrew, soon discovers that Paul himself is the target of a ruthless assassin. So much for normal. In an effort to save Paul, Nikki must, once again, put her own life on the line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Murder by Month Romcom Mystery Winter Bundle : Books 8-10 (The Murder by Month Romcom Mystery Bundles Book 3) *




  








From Amazon Charts bestselling author Jess Lourey comes the latest bundle of three full-length, hilarious, romcom mysteries that will leave you guessing―and laughing―until the very end! 

December Dread
January Thaw
February Fever

Ride alongside fish-out-of-water Mira James as she combines her unique detective style with humor and wit to solve a murder a month. Three unputdownable romcom mysteries in one convenient bundle! Each book is a standalone romcom mystery; they do not need to be read in order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Free From Sin (A Possum Gap Novel Book 1) *




  








FREE FROM SIN is a gripping psychological crime thriller/mystery story about the intertwining lives of three unlikely women in the hills of Kentucky, and the explosive results when a troubled teenager has her day of reckoning.

Sheriff Sadie Mills navigates the challenges of single motherhood while solving crimes in the rural community of Possum Gap, Kentucky. The recent trailer shootings in her jurisdiction have her on edge, and the new coroner, a Yankee transplant from the east coast, is still adjusting to life in the wilderness when all hell breaks loose. Cases stemming from an out-of-control hillbilly clan, sex trafficking, and a murder in the nearby Amish community collide, and Sheriff Mills finds herself in a race to stop a serial killer before they strike again.

Lucinda Coblentz is a devoted wife, mother, and member of a strict religious order. Her kind and generous ways make her the perfect target of a master manipulator and has put her beloved family in grave danger. Can she make matters right before it’s too late?

Charlie Baker endured years of torment by a wicked stepfather and a coldhearted mother before she finally escaped her suffering. Now eighteen, her powerful journey takes her between two worlds, one good and the other evil. Struggling to cope with buried secrets and the demons from her past, she’ll stop at nothing in her search for the one thing that has always eluded her—happiness.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Before Sunrise: A tale of mystery and intrigue (A Kelsey Woods Thriller Book 2) *




  








Kelsey is settling nicely into her new life with Luke in Texas. College and volunteering at a local
shelter takes up most of her time.

Hope Shelter provides a home to young adults who have aged out of the foster care system and
Kelsey is passionate about volunteering there. She identifies with the kids and wants to make
a difference in their lives; after all, she was one of them not so long ago.

Eve, a sweet girl from the shelter, shows up at Kelsey's local gym asking for help. Unforeseen
events keep Kelsey from connecting with her and later she's shocked to learn Eve never made it
back to the shelter.

Filled with guilt and remorse, Kelsey won’t give up until she finds Eve.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/04/22.

Currently Free.

*REFUGEE GIRL: They called us "The Boat People" *




  








Imagine being forced to flee from the country you love in order to save your life. Imagine that your only possible route of escape is in a leaky boat that is overcrowded and totally unsuitable for a voyage on open seas. Imagine the fear and uncertainty of a doubtful future.

This is what faced Hang (Kim) Pham, a young Vietnamese girl who escaped with her family from South Vietnam, after the fall of Saigon in 1975, facing the dangers of the South China Sea in their desperate bid for somewhere to call home.

In an honest and original memoir of that time, Kim recalls the sacrifices made as her family sought refuge, freedom and opportunity in a distant land. It is filled with the sort of memories that are unique to a child when faced with such danger and makes for a compelling story.

Eventually they would be rescued from almost certain death and find a place to settle and rebuild their shattered lives. The world would look on in horror at their ordeal and come to call them ‘The Boat People’ as thousands like Kim made their own perilous journeys, some to never reach the safety they sought.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/05/22.

Currently Free.

*Wargames of the Shellworld (The Shellworld Conflict Book 1) *




  








*4/5 Stars on Reader's Favorite - "a stellar start to The Shellworld Conflict series"

A teacher of medieval warfare becomes a commander of alien clones.*

Jessica always wanted to lead soldiers in battle and practices martial arts while teaching medieval tactics to live out her dreams. Little does she know, her skills as a leader on the field of battle are in demand by watchers from above, and her dreams, and nightmares, are about to come true.

Seeking the very best Earth has to offer, humanity’s mysterious trustee, the being responsible for our fate on the intergalactic stage, sends Jessica an offer she can’t refuse.

Thrust into the arenas of the Shellworld and put in command of cloned soldiers, Jessica and her fellow human commanders must lead armies to victory. Alien clones clash with spears and shields, battleships engage each other across artificial freshwater seas, and starships bathe in nuclear infernos across the Shellworld's surface and inside its core as the wargames progress.

To lose is unthinkable, but with their enemies closing in, victory just might be worse...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Immortal's Dust (The Shellworld Conflict Book 2) *




  








Earth is in ruins, its people annihilated.

Jessica won the Wargames of the Shellworld. Her companions, mad with power, have betrayed her. Captured, powerless to stop them, she awakens over a century later to a world torn apart by an arbiter from the Shellworld, exacting revenge on humanity for the devastating war her companions helped to start.

Her only chance to save what remains of humanity is to challenge her enemies and wrest back control of her fate. A captive aboard the arbiter’s giant starship, drifting between the stars on its way back to the Shellworld, Jessica can’t do it by herself.

Desperate to avoid extinction, drawn from the last survivors within the Solar System, a handful of allies embark on a harrowing chase between the stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Beyond His Strength (The Shellworld Conflict Book 3) *




  








They survived the journey, now they must face the war.

While the battle for the Shellworld continues to grow, Jessica and her companions find themselves on the Shellworld’s surface, fighting for their lives against local wildlife and one of their own.

Mad with power, Peter Dorn enacts the final stage of his plan to become humanity’s ruthless trustee. Time is running out for Jessica. If her new friends can keep from killing each other, they have a chance to stop Peter and allow what remains of the human race to escape the Shellworld for good.

With the war growing every day, escape may not be as easy as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Born of Water: A Mermaid Fantasy and Elemental Origins Novel (The Elemental Origins Series Book 1)*




  








My mother is a creature of the deep; a siren, a mermaid, and because her daughter is human, she can never go home.

*A mysterious shipwreck could unlock ancient powers… or send her to a watery grave.*

Targa MacAuley feels more at home on dry land than in the watery realm of her mermaid ancestors. After 17 years on solid ground, she fears she’ll never grow into the creature her mother hoped she’d become. To keep her mom’s homesickness and true identity under wraps, Targa signs on for a mysterious salvage dive in the Baltic Sea.

Her plan to blend in with the rest of the crew is spoiled when she catches the eye of a handsome local. A freak accident and a strange connection to the ancient shipwreck below attract even more unwanted attention. With both her mom’s secret—and her life—in danger, Targa must finally find the courage to unleash the currents surging deep within.

Born of Water is a Readers Favorite Gold Medal Winner and the first book in The Elemental Origins, a captivating nonlinear series of YA urban fantasy novels, now updated in celebration of its 5th anniversary. If you like new twists on mermaid lore, simmering romance, and close-knit mother-daughter bonds, then you’ll love A.L. Knorr’s nautical adventure. Embark on a deeper dive into the story's lore with The Wreck of Sybellen, a companion novel included with the book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*So Much Bull: A Penny Post Myth Agent Novel *




  








*Mythology won't be the same now that Penny Post is on the job.*


Growing up as a Greek-American kid in Salem, Oregon, Penny Post is used to being yanked in all directions. Her life of not being quite good enough has left her recently divorced and on the hook for cat support; but there’s still oodles of sass and can-do attitude left to drag herself home for cake after her hairstyling gig ends in a blazing bonfire. (She did warn her client that hairspray and cigarettes don’t mix; she even jabbed her brush at the No Smoking sign.)

Good news: Her Greek grandmother has a lead on a new job.

Bad news: She’ll be rubbing elbows with her first love, Luke Remis, the man who vanished for six months before reentering her life with a wicked tan, a snake tattoo, and an excessive amount of audacity.

More good news: The money means her mommy’s boy ex won’t be calling her a loser for late cat support payments.

Weird news: Her new boss is a nameless disembodied voice; an alarming number of business owners in Salem aren’t fully human; Greek mythology is real; a complex treaty keeps the worlds separate; and there’s a minotaur rampaging around the city, scoffing people like chips.

Penny’s position as a myth agent for the Labyrinth Agency means she’ll be hunting for Luke Remis (missing myth agent and Penny’s former squeeze), who was last seen pursuing the runaway minotaur. Should be a basic wellness check for the fledgling agent—until the minotaur is assassinated and suddenly Luke is on the hook for its murder. Penny’s simple assignment quickly gets a whole lot more complicated when her new orders involve apprehending Luke before the treaty between worlds disintegrates.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*I Dream of Witches (A Broomsticks & Books Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








Daphne Alcott and her familiar, Dolly, return home to Shadow Woods after four exciting years at the Havenwood Academy for Brilliant Young Witches in Missouri. Her grandmother, Arabella, is excited to receive them and thrilled to finally get some help at the family’s business, The Bright Light Bookstore.

In coming back home, she’s reminded of the importance of family. Her older brother, Matthew, is glad to see her return. However, he’s still reluctant to accept her friendship with heiress Elizabeth Evanston. Despite his differences with the rich Evanston girl, Matthew shares one thing in common with her. They both love Daphne to pieces.

With advanced spellcasting skills and a newfound love for photography, Daphne is thrilled to start a new chapter in Shadow Woods.

However, things soon turn upside down when she’s snapping photos of the lake with Dolly, and they find the body of a drowned young woman. A few days back in her hometown and she’s already entangled in a murder investigation.

Daphne didn’t do anything wrong! After all, she didn’t even know the woman.

Amidst the calamity and confusion, Daphne begins to have a crush on the fresh-faced history professor who keeps stopping by her bookstore. He’s a mortal, so she’s convinced nothing will ever work between them, but a tiny flicker of hope remains in her mind…

It doesn’t take long for Daphne to start unraveling the truth behind what happened at the lake. The revelations begin a domino effect that makes her question what truly happened to her parents, who disappeared nearly two decades ago.

They were dead! Grandma Arabella always said so. However, she might not be so sure anymore…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dying for a Donut (Laurel McKay Mysteries Book 5) *




  








2016 LEFTY AWARD FINALIST BEST HUMOROUS MYSTERY & 2018 CHANTICLEER MURDER & MAYHEM FINALIST

To Laurel McKay, there is nothing better than spending an autumn afternoon munching on caramel apples and cinnamon donuts. It's a good thing her daughter Jenna has landed a seasonal job at Apple Tree Farm and Bakery. Then Laurel stumbles over the bakery owner coated in powdered sugar. Axel Thorson was a well-respected member of the community. Who wanted to sweeten him up?

When the police arrest the heartthrob grandson of the bakery manager, Jenna decides to help him by solving the case herself, a move that lands her in jail. With Laurel's detective honey in another state, and her octogenarian grandmother threatening to chase down the culprit, what's a soccer mom with a sweet tooth to do but go undercover. Detecting among donuts should be a piece of cake, but not if Laurel discovers first-hand that sugar can kill you.

DESSERT RECIPES INCLUDED


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Photo, Snap, Shot: Book #4 in the Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Series (Can be read as a stand-alone.)*




  








THE SCHOOL NURSE CALLS TO SAY THAT KIKI'S DAUGHTER HAS STUMBLED OVER THE CORPSE OF A DEAD TEACHER.

BUT don’t worry. Everything’s all right. (Ha!)

And Kiki might just believe that a badly shaken daughter is the worst of her worries...EXCEPT that pre-teen Anya might have actually seen the killer fleeing the scene of the crime.




> >>Now Kiki must track down a murderer before the creep "guarantees" Anya's silence forever. After taking a vow to have nothing to do with her crush, the hunky police detective, Kiki is all on her own. Her natural curiosity, bravery, and crafting skills are all that stand between her and a dead daughter.





> >>But Kiki is nothing if not determined. Her digging around uncovers a decades-old secret, one that still haunts St, Louis today. Kiki will put her life on the line to save her child.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Make, Take, Murder: Book #5 in the Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Series (Can be read as a stand-alone book.)*




  








DUMPSTER DIVING FOR HER LOST PAYCHECK IS DEFINITELY THE LOW POINT OF KIKI LOWENSTEIN’S DAY—THAT IS, UNTIL SHE FINDS A SEVERED LEG IN THE TRASH.

Who'd toss a body part in the garbage outside of Time in a Bottle, the crafts store where Kiki works?

Accompanying the grisly "gift" is a creepy computerized voice message, a warning to the store's "rich and snotty" female shoppers. Kiki soon discovers that the amputated leg belonged to a customer with a tyrannical and violent husband, a powerful man in the community. And that jerk is now harassing Kiki at work and at home.

Kiki decides she’s had enough. She can’t wait passively on the sidelines. Combing through the customer’s scrapbook projects for hidden clues, Kiki takes it on herself to find the killer.

Meanwhile, drama inside the crafts store builds to a fevered pitch. Kiki keeps trying to make friends with her new co-worker. Why is the other girl so stand-offish? Kiki’s feelings and her ego are wounded. In fact, the pain is deep enough to lead Kiki into temptation. And that brings out the worst in our spunky heroine. Can Kiki make amends in time to save her job? And figure out whether her abused customer is missing in action or dead as a doornail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ready, Scrap, Shoot: Book #6 in the Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Series (Can be read as a stand-alone book.)*




  








A MAY DAY PAGEANT TURNS DEADLY WHEN A SNIPER TAKES AIM -- AND A WEALTHY MATRIARCH, A BEER BARON'S DAUGHTER IS SHOT.

Is it possible that Kiki was the real target? Unfortunately, the answer is YES.



> >After running for her life and huddling in a car until the all-clear is sounded, Kiki needs a shoulder to cry on. Instead, she gets chewed out by her browbeating mother. But things can always get worse...and they do.





> >>Kiki's mother-in-law announces that she's getting married, and Kiki's daughter, Anya, becomes unglued. Suddenly, Anya will be the last Lowenstein standing...and that's enough to break a young girl's heart. In the meantime, Kiki must cope with her own grouchy, self-centered, elderly mother. And there are also all of those logistical problems that inevitably come with being a single mom with a full-time job.





> >>Meanwhile, an old enemy has put out a contract on Kiki. She's worth a lot more dead than alive, which isn't surprising given the state of Kiki's finances. This would be a good time to focus on work at the scrapbooking and craft store--except Kiki can't shake the memory of those sniper shots raining down.





> >>While creating a memorial album for the murdered heiress, Kiki discovers murky family politics that could be a motive for murder. With help from friends in high and low places, including hunky beau Chad Detweiler, Kiki finds herself facing a grave ultimatum: catch the killer or be cropped out of her own family album.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Where They Kill Captains: Memories of War 1914-19 *




  








A poignant account of life at the Front during the Great War, vividly relived by the author.

Reflecting on his time as a teenager he related, 'I was very young to be in command of a company at Passchendaele and, looking back, I realise that we were all so very young'.

The extraordinary mindset of those involved can be encompassed by a recollection:
~ the Canadian captain, who handed the sector over to me, had said, "Don't you lose this position, it caused us very heavy losses to capture it." 

"Never fear," I replied, "we've been in Flanders and France since March 1915 and have never lost
a trench." He glanced at my single star of rank. "Yes," I said "and where we've come from the Germans killed all our captains." We grinned at each other and shook hands. Then he was gone, to 'where they kill captains'


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/05/22.


*The Corner of Death: Czechoslovaks in the Second World War *


  







The Corner of Death is presented to you in honor of the 100th anniversary of the founding of Czechoslovakia (28th October 191. The novel is based on true events with an extensive non-fiction background aimed at military history of the Second World War and the role Czechoslovakia played in it.

The main storyline evolves around a strong Slovak female character that goes through fighting on the Eastern Front to ultimately reunite with her love and fight the enemy at home. The Corner of Death explains in detail the birth of and hardships Czechoslovakia had to go through throughout its existence with a deeper focus on the Second World War and the communist aftermath that followed. A significant part of the book is dedicated to war events in Slovakia and its Liptov region. This novel is definitely suitable for "war geeks", but also to the wider public that is interested in the Second World War, the Eastern Front and the role of smaller countries that performed great deeds to defeat the common enemy. It will be especially interesting for Brits, French, Germans, Poles, Russians, Ukrainians, Czechs, Slovaks and Americans, because the book goes deeper in telling stories of events connected with these nations.

The Corner of Death is also suitable for children, but it does not idealize war (a common issue with similar works) and it shows it as it really was... a horrible part of human history. This novel is strongly antifascist and anticommunist, it shows what war heroes did and how they were treated after the war, which will be a shocker for the reader. As history was falsified for four decades of socialism in Czechoslovakia, I considered it my duty to work hard, perform an extensive research and create this book to set things straight, to tell you the story of the country I was born in, stories of heroes that were never truly honored and show that once upon a time, there was a small democratic country that wanted nothing more than its freedom and it fought hard to regain it back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/06/22.

Currently Free.

*Out of Tomorrow: A Young Adult Time Travel Fantasy Novel (Time Keepers Book 1) *




  








Red Ruby meets Legends of Tomorrow in Amelia Amison’s fresh spin on coming-of-age, young love, and a time traveling mystery all rolled into the new Time Keepers series.

Will the timeline last another tomorrow?

Before he was anything else, 17 years-old Max Andreus was a time traveler. Born into one of the four Great Families constituting the Time Agency, Max and his kin are tasked with protecting the timeline from the malfeasance of their rogue counterparts.
But after Max breaks the agency rules and reveals his abilities in the open, he inadvertently launches a chain of consequences that puts both the timeline and his closest friends and family in extreme danger.

Together with his cool-headed sister Kate, his shapeshifting best friend Talia (and aided by his secret crush, Parish), the three track down a mysterious killer who is taking out agents throughout history. Sinister secrets unfurl as the trio navigate through past and present filled with mysterious allies, shadowy mind readers, powerful potions, and above it all: the growing pains of being teenagers charged with keeping the (chronological) order. Failure would mean the end of the timeline. Success means confronting the ones you love. When you’re 17 – it’s hard to decide which is worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Praying for Peace: A Midlife in Castleberry Cozy Mystery (The Midlife in Castleberry Psychic Medium Cozy Mystery Series Book 3)*




  








Talking to ghosts can be killer.

Castleberry, Georgia is a small Southern town with a ton of history, and that history includes a lot of ghosts. How do I know? Because I can see them.

And trust me, that’s not always a good thing.

As the city’s historical society manager, I spend a lot of time in old buildings, and old buildings are filled with dead people. Take the Baptist church on the outskirts of town. I’m in the process of certifying it as a historical building.

And not only is it full of ghosts, but...surprise!...there’s a body in the basement. And I’m the one who found it. Now I’ve got to pick through the history of a long ago fire and decipher the clues I’m getting from some very stubborn spirits, all while dodging someone - dead or alive - who wants me to mind my own business...And will do whatever’s necessary to keep me quiet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Poisoned Petit Fours (A Dark And Stormy Night Mystery Book 1) *




  








Matthew Ellersby had made a mistake - a colossal mistake. But it wasn’t right that he should die. It wasn’t even right that he called himself Matthew Ellersby.
But none of that was known on the beautiful Maine morning when his body was discovered on the beach in front of The Elusive Cat Bed and Breakfast.

When Jan Cathcart is forced out of her life by a series of unfortunate events, she lands at her sister’s popular bed and breakfast. Little does she know that her move will place her right in the middle of a murder mystery.

The local police make the wrong call about the crime, but Jan knows in her heart that the man was murdered. Can she solve the crime before the small-town rumor mill destroys her sister’s beloved business?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Secret Shadows: A Riveting Small Town Kidnapping Mystery Boxset*




  






Emily Brown, a six-year police veteran, upends her life in California after her ex-husband moves himself and their eight-year-old daughter, Amelia, to a small, rural town in Beaker Point, North Dakota. But before Emily can unpack her suitcase, accusations fly when their daughter goes missing. With Emily pinned as the main suspect in her daughter’s disappearance, she must uncover the truth this small town has kept hidden before it claims another child.

Pieces of Her

When a child disappears from a winter hiking trip in the woods, a retired detective is forced to confront the past he thought he'd left behind.

When a child disappears from a winter hiking trip in the woods, local police believe the child wandered off and got lost. Extensive search parties return from the woods empty-handed. The child has vanished into thin air. No footprints in the snow. Nothing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Conspiracy: An unputdownable British organised crime thriller (DC Jake Tanner Crime Thriller Book 1)*




  








The owner of a jewellery store has been kidnapped.
The people responsible are known as The Crimsons, an organised crime group the police have been hunting for years.

A deadly collar bomb attached to her neck.
To save her, DC Jake Tanner, on the first day of his secondment from the Met, must answer a series of riddles and clues to defuse the device.

The countdown to save her has begun…
But as the investigation develops, two things become clear: this is The Crimsons’ last height, and they’re willing to do anything to ensure their survival; and two, not everyone is on Jake’s side. A knot of corruption operating deep within the heart of Surrey Police is working against him every step of the way.

Without knowing who to trust, Jake must turn against his new colleagues and solve the case that could cost him his life…

The Conspiracy is the first book in the DC Jake Tanner crime thriller series, featuring a young and ambitious detective. If you love police procedurals, organised crime, shocking twists — with a dash of police corruption — then you’ll love Jack Probyn’s pulse-pounding novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Confession (DC Jake Tanner Crime Thriller Book 3) *




  








*DC Jake Tanner thought he'd put the case that nearly killed him behind him. He was wrong.*
When Danny Cipriano’s body is discovered buried in a concrete tomb, Jake's wounds are reopened.

But one thing quickly becomes clear. The former leader of The Crimsons knew too much. And somebody wanted him silenced. For good.

The only problem is, Jake knows who.

As the case begins to unravel, he realises the tentacles of police corruption spread far and wide, and the financial gains are greater than he imagined.

With finances of his own beginning to get out of control, and debt levels quickly rising, will Jake be tempted to tread the path he promised never to take? Or will he betray the ones he once thought he could trust even though, in this industry, knowing things can get you killed?


The DC Jake Tanner CID Case Series by Jack Probyn is a tense crime thriller series full of hooks and twists that will leave you guessing to the end. If you like Luther and Line Of Duty, you’ll love this series that combines tension, gripping plots, and police corruption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cadre: A pulsating gangland crime thriller (DC Jake Tanner Crime Thriller Book 4) *




  








A gangland boss. A modern-day crucifixion. A teenager who caught it all on camera.

Henry Matheson owns the drug trade in East London. To his competitors, he’s feared. To his customers, he’s God. To the police, he’s untouchable.

But when the smouldering remains of Henry’s closest competitor are discovered dangling from a lamppost in the middle of his estate, one man decides to take him on: Jake Tanner.

But he can’t do it alone. And with The Cabal’s clandestine network of corrupt officers threatening him and his family at every turn, Jake doesn’t know who to trust.

Forced with putting his faith in the wrong people, or putting himself in danger, Jake discovers that in the heart of the estate lies a dark secret. And knowing it can get you killed.

Join Jake and his new team in this pulsating crime thriller as they work to catch one of the biggest criminals the city has ever seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Company: A gripping organised crime thriller (DC Jake Tanner Crime Thriller Book 5) *




  








A detective in financial ruin
A deadly human trafficking network
One man orchestrating it all

Months have passed since Henry Matheson, one of east London’s most dangerous criminals, was arrested. Since then DC Jake Tanner and the team at Stratford CID have been making sure the case is watertight.

But when a sudden and disastrous fraudulent attack decimates Jake's personal finances, he is propelled into the depths of a dark and dangerous underworld, where few resurface.

With no money and no help from the authorities he works for, Jake uncovers The Company, a human trafficking network operating in the heart of east London.

At the head of it all: The Cabal, tightening the noose around Jake and everything he loves until there’s nothing left.

The Company is the fifth instalment in the Jake Tanner crime thriller series that combines organised crime, murder and betrayal with police corruption. Perfect for fans of the BBC's Line of Duty, and readers of Mark Billingham, Rachel Mclean, Peter James, and many more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Cabal: A captivating British organised crime thriller (DC Jake Tanner Crime Thriller Book 6) *




  








Sometimes the darkest evils hide in plain sight

Everyone thought The Cabal was dead, his empire decimated.

But when Rupert Haversham, lawyer to the city's criminal underworld, is found brutally murdered in his London home, it becomes apparent to Jake Tanner that's no longer the case.

The Cabal is very much alive, pulling the strings, disposing of those closest to the truth.

Including Jake.

With everything they’ve got.

But now he's fighting back. And this time, to catch The Cabal, Jake realises he must step outside the law if he wants to reveal the evil behind the mask.

And to end this once and for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Distant Relations (Finn O'Brien Crime Thrillers Book 5) *




  








A private plane explodes killing Finn's estranged uncle and his childhood love. Coming to grips with the tragedy, Finn O'Brien puts the accident behind him until a misdirected insurance settlement, a federal investigation, and an arrogant ATF agent pique his curiosity and provoke his anger. The explosion was no accident, the people on board had histories, and Finn O’Brien’s assistance in the investigation is not wanted. Unable to find justice, Finn goes rogue, incurring the ire of everyone while his investigation leads him through a deadly labyrinth created by big business and personal passions. In the end Finn discovers that his life, and the lives of those he loves, are in the hands of a distant and deadly relation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Green Light (Sam Archer Book 7)*




  








Alone in an apartment in New York City, a frightened young woman is packing her bags in a hurry. She then heads straight for her car parked around the corner, only two other people in the vicinity who’re just stopping off to pick up something to eat on their way home from work.

NYPD Detectives Sam Archer and Alice Vargas.

After a dramatic and tragic confrontation, Archer is drawn into the case, and soon learns the beautiful blond girl isn’t the only one being hunted. People connected to her are vanishing all over New York City; no-one knows what’s happened to them, or where they’ve gone. As he and his fellow Counter-Terrorism Bureau detectives search for answers, they become embroiled in a vicious gang war that goes back over seventy years. The number of vanished keeps on rising.

And soon, Archer is added to that list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Far Side of Silence *




  








When Air Force One is shot down over the Mediterranean Sea with no survivors, Ex-Seal Alexander Gray is tasked with an impossible assignment.

The new president secretly orders the U.S. Navy to prepare the Sigonella Naval Air Station on Sicily for a clandestine and experimental operation to save the life of the Russian president, the man most Americans believe responsible for the downing of Air Force One. Antagonistic forces within the U.S. and Russian governments are determined to prevent that operation from taking place. From the U.S. to Sigonella, Gray must evade and outwit those working against the president.

Will Gray survive to bring the traitors to justice and execute the daring operation?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cries of the Savanna: One Woman's Epic Adventure into the Wilds of Africa.*




  








When a woman’s naïve notions of Africa are crushed, does wonder or peril await?

Sue Tidwell is petrified and her heart torn. Her childhood dream of an African safari never included sleeping in a tent in the wilds of Tanzania or slinking thru the long grass in the wake of Cape buffalo. In a place where death takes a thousand forms, Sue must make a choice: allow fear and inner turmoil to paralyze her or, instead, use it to fuel the adventure.

As Sue experiences the harsh realities of the brutal unforgiving land and builds friendships with the people entrusted to ensure her safety, she is exposed to realities she never considered. With her romanticized views shattered, will it crush her soul or ignite an unexpected passion?

This heartfelt, often hilarious, adventure memoir set amid the backdrop of a riveting big game hunting safari will take you into the heart of Africa where life, for beasts and humans alike, is a constant fight for survival. If you have ever dreamt of traveling to the wilds of Africa or long to go back, you’ll love living it…or reliving it…through the eyes of a greenhorn experiencing its charm and peril for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*War in Italy: 1943-1945, A Brutal Story *




  








Richard Lamb, one of the few Italian-speaking officers in the Eighth Army, took part in the campaign in Italy, fighting with the Royal Italian Army. Here, he describes Italy from Mussolini’s fall until the final victory, drawing on captured Mussolini documents and on British, Italian and Vatican archives — many of them never used before.

In particular, he spotlights an unbroken sequence of German infamies. He reveals how, to abort Churchill’s plan to open the Dardanelles, German troops massacred in cold blood many thousands of surrendering Italians in the Aegean islands. He details the deportation of Italian Jews to Auschwitz, the wholesale killing of Italian hostages, and the fate of 600,000 Italian prisoners of war sent to labour camps within Germany. Had it not been for Mussolini’s puppet government at Salò, Lamb argues, Italy would have been treated worse even than Poland.

Richard Lamb brings to light some important controversies. Why did the Allies not land unopposed in Italy before the Germans poured over the Brenner Pass? Would an immediate airborne landing on the Rome airfields have succeeded? Should Pope Pius XII have taken a stronger stand on behalf of Jews and the victims of the Ardeatine massacre?

War in Italy is the most complete account yet published of one of the greatest dramas of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Nuremberg Trials: Complete Tribunal Proceedings (V. 15): Trial Proceedings from 14th of November 1945 to 1st October 1946 *




  








The Nuremberg trials were a series of military tribunals held after World War II by the Allied forces under international law and the laws of war. The trials were most notable for the prosecution of prominent members of the political, military, judicial, and economic leadership of Nazi Germany, who planned, carried out, or otherwise participated in the Holocaust and other war crimes. The trials were held in Nuremberg, Germany.

This volume contains trial proceedings from 14th of November 1945 to 1st October 1946.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Nuremberg Trials: Complete Tribunal Proceedings (V. 16): Trial Proceedings from 11th June 1946 to 24th June 1946 *




  








The Nuremberg trials were a series of military tribunals held after World War II by the Allied forces under international law and the laws of war. The trials were most notable for the prosecution of prominent members of the political, military, judicial, and economic leadership of Nazi Germany, who planned, carried out, or otherwise participated in the Holocaust and other war crimes. The trials were held in Nuremberg, Germany.

This volume contains trial proceedings from 11th June 1946 to 24th June 1946.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Nuremberg Trials: Complete Tribunal Proceedings (V. 17): Trial Proceedings from 25th June 1946 to 8th July 1946 *




  








The Nuremberg trials were a series of military tribunals held after World War II by the Allied forces under international law and the laws of war. The trials were most notable for the prosecution of prominent members of the political, military, judicial, and economic leadership of Nazi Germany, who planned, carried out, or otherwise participated in the Holocaust and other war crimes. The trials were held in Nuremberg, Germany.

This volume contains trial proceedings from 25th June 1946 to 8th July 1946.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Nuremberg Trials: Complete Tribunal Proceedings (V. 1: Trial Proceedings from 9th July 1946 to 18th July 1946 *













The Nuremberg trials were a series of military tribunals held after World War II by the Allied forces under international law and the laws of war. The trials were most notable for the prosecution of prominent members of the political, military, judicial, and economic leadership of Nazi Germany, who planned, carried out, or otherwise participated in the Holocaust and other war crimes. The trials were held in Nuremberg, Germany.

This volume contains trial proceedings from 9th July 1946 to 18th July 1946.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Nuremberg Trials: Complete Tribunal Proceedings (V. 19): Trial Proceedings from 19th July 1946 to 29th July 1946 *




  








The Nuremberg trials were a series of military tribunals held after World War II by the Allied forces under international law and the laws of war. The trials were most notable for the prosecution of prominent members of the political, military, judicial, and economic leadership of Nazi Germany, who planned, carried out, or otherwise participated in the Holocaust and other war crimes. The trials were held in Nuremberg, Germany.

This volume contains trial proceedings from 19th July 1946 to 29th July 1946.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Nuremberg Trials: Complete Tribunal Proceedings (V. 21): Trial Proceedings from 12th August 1946 to 26th August 1946 *




  








The Nuremberg trials were a series of military tribunals held after World War II by the Allied forces under international law and the laws of war. The trials were most notable for the prosecution of prominent members of the political, military, judicial, and economic leadership of Nazi Germany, who planned, carried out, or otherwise participated in the Holocaust and other war crimes. The trials were held in Nuremberg, Germany.

This volume contains trial proceedings from 12th August 1946 to 26th August 1946.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/06/22.

Currently Free.

*The Nuremberg Trials: Complete Tribunal Proceedings (V. 22): Sentence Proceedings from 27th August 1946 to 1st October 1946*




  








The Nuremberg trials were a series of military tribunals held after World War II by the Allied forces under international law and the laws of war. The trials were most notable for the prosecution of prominent members of the political, military, judicial, and economic leadership of Nazi Germany, who planned, carried out, or otherwise participated in the Holocaust and other war crimes. The trials were held in Nuremberg, Germany.

This volume contains trial proceedings from 27th August 1946 to 1st October 1946 and the sentence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Galaxy of Heroes *




  








A conspiracy against humanity. A breathtakingly beautiful cyborg. A battle like no other. An adventure you won't forget!

The lives of four space drifters intersect on a planet of hope as the most powerful war machine in the galaxy approaches, threatening to consume them all in a storm of metal and fire.

Capt. Jace Spade is a fighter pilot from the Roga System. He is determined to find his maker—the enigmatic Dr. Zander—even if his search means risking all in the conflagrations of the Inner Galaxy.

Capt. Mina Casey is also a fighter pilot, but from an advanced human civilization that arose in the Heliac System. Capt. Casey has drifted through the void for eons as visions of a warm planet where she can sink her feet in the sand and watch the sunset filled her dreams.

Sgt. Joe Grimes—a Heliac Ranger who once lived for the thrill of the fight—is now disillusioned after the total defeat and destruction of his home world. He would leave all humanity behind if he could only get away.

Genie is a beautiful and indestructible cyborg constructed by a technologically advanced civilization for the purpose of interacting with humans. Genie is programmed to love Joe Grimes, but she longs to be free.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead City (Dead World Book 1) *




  








From the bestselling authors of the Invasion and Yesterday's Gone series comes Dead City, a gripping biological technothriller that blends real-world genetic engineering and high-stakes corporate espionage to deliver a heart-pumping race against the clock to save humanity from the zombie plague...

One drug saved the world. Now, the same drug threatens to destroy it.

Rising star Ian Keys has climbed to the top rungs of pharma giant Hemisphere — creator of Necrophage, the drug that paused the necrotic outbreak and allowed the infected to live among us.

Ian’s new position gives him access to dangerous secrets that could ruin the company. When ominous hints from an anonymous insider set him on the hunt for the biggest secret of all, he discovers that the "cure" the company gave the world might not have been a cure at all.

Now men are watching Ian’s house. They’re following his wife wherever she goes. When he’s called to CEO Archibald Burgess’s office, he’s taken by armed guards — then plied with vague threats.

What would happen if Necrophage failed? Burgess asks. What would become of our society if the disease were allowed to progress again … and all of our well-behaved patients slowly turned feral?

There’s only one person Ian can take his case to: reporter Alice Frank, who’s been trying to blow the whistle on Hemisphere for years.

But is there time to save what’s left of the world … or has the inevitable slide back into chaos already begun?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Countdown to Midnight (Violet Darger FBI Mystery Thriller Book 8 )*




  








By the time you read this, I’ll be dead, but what I’ve set into motion will only be beginning.

The first blast takes out an actor from a string of famous coffee commercials. A plain cardboard box in the mail blows when he opens it. Pumps hot nails through his face.

So begins the series of mail bombs that beckons FBI profiler Violet Darger to New York.

The bomber's plan is meticulous -- an ever growing spectacle of gruesome violence meant to spread his cryptic message piece by piece. And the clock is ticking.

Starting at midnight tonight, a bomb will go off roughly every eight hours, and a target will be neutralized.

The bomber has left chunks of his journal throughout the city. These not only articulate his twisted message, they contain clues about the bombs.

Clues for names. Clues for places.

Everything law enforcement needs to locate and disarm one of the bombs is there... if they can find it in time.

It's a race against the clock.

Understanding the bomber's psychology could be the key to deciphering the codes and riddles, the key to saving lives.

Darger faces a threat on a scale unlike anything she's encountered so far. If she doesn't solve the clues in time, thousands will die.

Let the countdown begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*All the Lost Girls: A Gripping Psychological Thriller You Won't Be Able To Put Down *




  








Five girls have gone missing. I am number six.

My name is Alice McCarthy. Twenty-two years ago, my sister disappeared. What should have been a fun night out at a school disco became a nightmare and Clara hasn't been seen since.

I haven’t been back to Ireland since but when the police call and say they’ve unearthed a body, I have to go home.

It might be Clara. After all this time..

But what if someone is drawing me back to Ireland for their own reasons? What if they made a mistake all those years ago and didn’t mean to take Clara?

What if they meant to take me instead?

And what if they’re now going to correct that mistake?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*CANAAN'S SECRET (Zack Tolliver, FBI Book 6) *




  







When hunters stumble upon the body of a young man pierced by a spear on a large flat stone near a hidden cave on the summit of Canaan Mountain, the community of fundamentalist Latter Day Saints nestled below fear a great evil has come among them. But the protective leaders of the faith are tight-lipped and their flock don't speak with strangers. How can Zack Tolliver, FBI, investigate the murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Trouble Triangle: A Romantic Comedy (Tyler's Trouble Trilogy Book 1) *




  






Tyler Chambers finds that his luck has run out…almost. After several brushes with the law, he avoids jail by enlisting in the Navy. When Tyler gets stationed in Pearl Harbor all his troubles look to be behind him. Life keeps getting better when smooth-talking Tyler lands a date with the base's hottest chick, Holly Knight, but things sour quickly when he discovers how controlling and annoying she is. As he is about to dump her, a revelation from his past comes back to haunt him and Holly is the only person who can save his Navy career and keep him out of prison. But what does she want in return? He should be grateful, but is besotted with another girl. Debbie Meyers is sexually confused and has her own ideas for Tyler. She beds him easily enough and uses him in a vendetta against Holly. Tyler finds himself in a TROUBLE TRIANGLE when both women want him for their own needs. A story of lust, love and blackmail.But who's doing what to whom?_Adult Romantic Comedy_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Oceans of Trouble: A Suspense Novel (Tyler's Trouble Trilogy Book 2)*




  








VOTED FUNNIEST SUSPENSE NOVEL OF 2014 by the
Hastings Book Club
****
Going to sea is an escape from reality, unless reality comes with you
****
Exotic ports, alluring women, and experiencing adventures on the other side of the world sounds ideal. After a drunken bet goes wrong, Tyler Chambers boards his US Navy frigate and looks forward to leaving the pressures of the real world behind and slip into a cocoon of escapism. In and out of port in a few days is the perfect way to avoid responsibility. He is happy to live his life as a stereotypical sailor and look for a girl in every port with hysterical consequences.

What he doesn't count on is a psychotic shipmate trying to kill him. Or his commanding officer out to lock him up for an illicit affair. Letters coming to and leaving the ship hold key evidence against Tyler, proof he must keep out of the Captain's hands at all costs. Will Tyler be able to find an ally who can keep him out of trouble? Or will he crash and burn at the hands of sinister shipmates?

Danger lurks in every port and his time at sea is a fight for survival. There is no escape when sailing in Oceans of Trouble.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Super Flare *




  








Today’s UV Index: Lethal
Deep inside the sun, magnetic lines of force are growing…building in ways not experienced for a millennium.

When a pair of increasingly severe solar storms disables internet, communications, and GPS for millions around the globe, helioseismologist Greyson Finn fears the imminent arrival of a cataclysmic super flare, a magnetic explosion of the sun with the potential to obliterate life on earth.

In a desperate bid to help the world prepare, Finn and his fellow scientists rush to address the critical question: will the solar weather subside, or is the worst yet to come? And if a super flare does arrive, what can they—or anyone—do to mitigate the disaster’s impact?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/07/22.

Currently Free.

*THE BIG TRIVIA BOOK: A Clever Compendium of Incredible True Stories, Weird and Random Facts, World History, Hilarious Anecdotes, and Crazy Things You Didn't Know*




  








Did you know a Cow-Bison hybrid is called a Beefalo? Did you know that a U.S. Navy ship defeated a Japanese submarine during World War II by hurling potatoes at it? Did you know that around 16 million direct descendants of Genghis Khan are alive today? Did you know that people once ate arsenic to improve their skin? Did you know that “Running Amok” is a medically recognized mental condition?

……………….

Bored at work and dreaming of something fun and engaging to pass the time?
Planning a vacation and looking for the ultimate travel trivia book or road trip reader?
Want to crush your opponents at the next trivia games night?
Or perhaps you are looking for the perfect gift book for mum, dad, kids, or a friend/family member of any age group?

Whatever the reason, THE BIG TRIVIA BOOK has it all - and even more!

Discover the reality behind those things you have always wondered about and learn crazy things you didn't know and won’t believe!

Find incredible trivia and fun facts on a variety of topics you can whip out in any conversation and amaze and entertain your loved ones. Satisfy your curious mind and share the pleasure of reading this compilation of jaw-dropping facts and funny true stories for hours and hours with friends and family, leaving them so intrigued they will Google the information to separate fact from fiction.

THE BIG TRIVIA BOOK is the most bewildering collection of unbelievable true stories and fascinating facts that will leave you astonished, baffled, and will change your perception of the world you live in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/08/22.

Currently Free.

*In the Heart of Darkness (Belisarius Saga Book 2) *




  







The Malwa Empire has conquered 6th century India and is forging the subcontinent's vast population into an invincible weapon of tyranny. Belisarius, the finest general of his age, must save the world. Guided by visions from a future that may never be, he and a band of comrades penetrate the Malwa heartland, seeking the core of the enemy's power. And when Belisarius leads the forces of good, only a fool would side with evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Hobgoblin of Little Minds*




  






Kori Persephone Driscoe suffered through her dad's mental illness. All she wanted was for him to get better, but instead he disappeared. Kori trespasses into the abandoned Northville Psychiatric Hospital, the last place her dad was treated, seeking solace and traces of his memory. What she finds instead is something no longer human living deep in the underground tunnels.

During the last days of the hospital, a roque psychiatrist had been manipulating the mood swings of the mentally ill, transforming patients into savage, manic creatures who seek justice by the light of the full moon. When the creatures hunt for prey, only an escaped patient and her beloved child can help Kori survive—but they better act fast, because the creatures want blood, Kori wants to save her dad, and the whole hospital is about to be blown to pieces and bury Kori alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Empaths and Paws (A Spirits of Tempest Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








The seaside community of Tempest welcomes back one of its daughters as Fiona leaves city stress behind and moves into Mortimer House—the family Victorian she inherited.

A sensitive, Fiona loves animals and soon finds herself adopted by a rambunctious mini schnauzer, Lizzie Borden, and an adorable kitten, Henrietta. Together with some old friends, Fiona converts the aged mansion into a boarding house, but not all the guests who come to stay are alive.

How does a dead body find its way into a bedroom wall? And will Fiona find her Aunt Mable’s missing ferret, Sherlock Holmes? It’s only one read away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stump Speech Murder (A Pamela Barnes Acoustic Mystery) *




  








James Grant, a young politician with everything going for him, including the most recent polls, gives a rousing stump speech in a local park. His campaign for mayor against the entrenched incumbent looks unstoppable. That is, until the police discover him standing over his wife’s dead body with the murder weapon in his hands.

It certainly looks as if James is guilty. But psychologist and acoustics expert Pamela Barnes has other ideas–and they include helping this young man prove his innocence and succeed in his bid for mayor.

Can Pamela’s knowledge of sound help her find the real killer and exonerate James? Or will this young politician’s most recent stump speech be his last?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Season of Lies: Mystery with a Romantic Twist (Paradise Valley Mystery Series Book 8 ) *




  








A fearless investigator. A small town on edge. Can she solve a deadly riddle before more bodies deck the halls?

P.I. Emily Parker is eager to slow down and celebrate her first Christmas as a married woman. But despite her holiday cheer, her protective instinct goes into overdrive when a young woman meets a grisly fate in her town.

Following clues that lead her dangerously close to the murderer, Emily is attacked and left for dead. Dazed but driven to make the streets safe, she vows to bring the fiend to justice.

Can Emily string up a psychotic killer before more women end up in the morgue?

The Season of Lies is the pulse-pounding eighth book in the Paradise Valley mystery series. If you like bold women, puzzling twists, and a little romance with your suspense, then you’ll love Debra Burroughs’ thrilling mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Bravo Eight Three: SAS Task Force Black, Book Three, Sarin *


  








After the successful missions to prevent the Sarin attacks in Tel Aviv, London and New York, the bravo Eight Three team have now settled down into normal missions within Iraq.

With the onset of a New Year brings the onset of new terror attacks within Iraq, car bombs and suicide bombings are now taking over and creating daily hazards for all personal on the ground.

At the same time, the American Presidential election campaigns are now kicking off and there is now pressure on all of us to contain any kind of large attacks or threats that may upset the election campaigns.

We are still awaiting the full confirmation on the sarin that was seized to make sure that it was the concentrated amounts and that we have the correct missing amounts because early indications from Israel suggest that there were amounts of sarin missing.

Now we find that there was a amount missing, and still out there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Out of Fire: Hummingbird: Book One *




  








At sixteen years old, Deacon Barnes had spent his entire life on the dusty moon of Ophelia, on the outskirts of Republic territory. The son of a farmer, Deacon’s lazy days are spent dreaming of adventure, of escaping his dreary life and visiting distant stars. That dream becomes reality, but hardly in the way he expected. It comes in the dark of night, in the form of fire. Flames bathe his home, his moon attacked by a powerful and mysterious alien race known only as the Ethereals. He’s left for dead, the lone survivor of a brutal massacre.

A chance encounter with the entrancing Diera Hawk, notorious smuggler and captain of the Hummingbird, gives Deacon a second chance at life – and the adventure he’s always dreamed of. But is Deacon cut out for the life of a rogue? And when Diera turns her focus to chasing rumours of the Ethereals across the galaxy - and beyond - can the crew of the Hummingbird stand against the might of the powerful aliens?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gallery of Gangsters: A Driftwood Mystery (The Driftwood Mysteries Book 6) *




  








The stunning conclusion of The Driftwood Mysteries again pits Native American detective Charley Whitehorse against Russian crime czar Vasily Volkov.

As Joe Kilgore of The US Review of Books said in his review of Dungeness and Dragons, "Whitehorse versus Volkov becomes Holmes versus Moriarty." And Gallery of Gangsters is their final confrontation.

The stakes could not be higher. Volkov is laundering money at a breakneck rate to fund a conspiracy which will have global consequences. Caught in the crossfire is Michelle Garrison, a young woman whose work for a high-end art auction house has made her the target of a ruthless female assassin.

Volkov's "Angel of Death" will stop at nothing. The clock is ticking...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bichoned to Death: A Dog Lover’s Cozy Mystery (Barkview Mysteries Book 2) *




  








Helping a friend in need could get her killed. Can she bake her way through the bedlam of bow wow biscuits to catch a murderer before he strikes again?

An award-winning, dog-loving chef should’ve fit right in the dog friendliest city in America. But, murder strikes on the set of Cat Wright’s hit cable show, Fido’s Food Fest, and what was once a simple rivalry turns into a dog fight.
With her star chef under arrest, Cat must dig up enough evidence to prove her innocence. But, as the facts stack up against them, her only suspect is a ghost.
Can Cat sniff beyond the obvious to fry the killer for life?

Bichoned to Death is the tasty second book in the Barkview Mysteries cozy mystery series. If you like characters living on the edge, surprising twists, and plenty of paw-inspired humor, then you’ll love C.B. Wilson’s bark worthy adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Doodled to Death: A Dog Lover's Cozy Mystery (Barkview Mysteries Book 4) *




  








A CAT’S CRADLE OF CRIME, A DOODLE
TO DIE FOR, AND A GEM OF A COZY…

Two murders before lunch is a pretty bad day in anybody’s schedule, but when your sister’s a suspect, you just want to howl at the moon. Thankfully, that would hardly be noticeable in Barkview, the dog-friendliest town in America, where it’s starting to look as if humans are the endangered species.

Cat Wright (wrong name, wrong pet preference for Barkview) has barely had time to regret a good deed that just got punished when her younger sister Lani takes time out from performing mouth-to-mouth on an unconscious friend to give her an emergency call.

First murder first—Cat’s just learned she stirred up a dogfight when she nominated a distinguished female ancestor for the Aviation Hall of Fame. But here’s the rub—nominees have to be investigated and as a result, Barkview’s beloved hometown heroine now stands accused of the murder of a notorious rumrunner.

To add more intrigue, Cat’s ancestor’s also accused of stealing the Douglas Diamond, the fabled lost treasure of Barkview, to finance her flying adventures. That’s Page One news in this town and Cat feels terrible about accidentally tarnishing a hero’s legacy.

She’s just read the headline when she gets the call from Lani, who in short order is accused of killing Peter Gallardo, her friend and prof who, Cat’s starting to see, was probably Lani’s boy friend as well. And wouldn’t you know, Peter may have been one of many on a quest to find the famous gem.

A regular cat’s cradle of crime! But this is Barkview and so the co-star, as always in a Cat Wright mystery, is an irresistible pooch, in this case G-Paw, a fuzzy doofus of a golden doodle who’ll keep you laughing chapter after chapter—and who just about converts Cat to the canine side.

Add a few ancient diaries, plus Cat’s persistent investigative style, and soon author Wilson’s woven these seemingly disparate strands into a complex village puzzle mystery wrapped up (thanks mostly to G-Paw) in a comic confection inside a delicious contemporary cozy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood & Soil: The Fall of Poland and The Battle of France (The Protocols Book 2) *




  







Blood & Soil is the second book in The Protocols series. The setting is the beginning of the Second World War. The Soviets and Nazis have signed a non-aggression pact and divided Europe into zones of control. On August 1, the Wehrmacht invades Poland. Behind them Special Action Groups begin the process of imposing a New Order, a racial hierarchy wherein the German people are the Master Race. Like all the books in the series, Blood & Soil is the story of people caught in events. There is Jean Paul Sartre, the French writer, called to active duty and stationed on the Maginot Line. There is J.W.C. Simpson, who flies a Hawker Hurricane for the RAF. There is Dr. Zygmunt Klukowsi in Szczebrzeszyn, Poland, recording the effects of the New Order for the Polish Underground. Blood & Soil is composed of diary entries, memoirs, situation reports, radio transcipts, news and feature articles, and other historical documents selected not only for their ability to illluminate the past, but for their relevance in terms of the times in which we live.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Princess, Countess, Socialite, Spy: True Stories of High-Society Ladies Turned WWII Spies (Brave Women Who Changed the Course of WWII)*




  








The Second World War changed the course of modern history. It is filled with incredible stories of daring risks and exceptional struggles, but in the popular imagination, these stories are more often than not the stories of men.

There is, however, a hidden treasure trove of untold stories of heroic women who have risked their lives in the monumental battle against fascism.

We’ve heard of women who became nurses treating soldiers with battlefield injuries, partisans who fought occupying armies, and skilled laborers who worked in wartime industries.

But in the shadows, as part of a secret war against the Nazis, women served as intelligence agents who risked their lives to collect and relay information vital to the war effort. Danger lurked at every turn—a danger that some were not able to evade forever.

These courageous women spies worked in secret, but their stories, which are finally coming to light today, offer a significant and unique perspective on the history of World War II.

Inside Princess, Countess, Socialite, Spy: True Stories of High-Society Ladies Turned World War II Spies you’ll learn:

the thrilling stories of five high-society ladies who went behind enemy lines to aid the war effort, and what motivated them to take such risks,
what it takes to run a successful espionage operation as a woman during a time when women had little respect in the professional realm,
the risks of operating undercover and secretly collecting information from the enemy, and
how these women heroes of WWII helped shape the course and outcome of the most significant war in modern history.
You’ll gain insights into why some high-society ladies chose to give up a life of comfort to fight against global tyranny and live under constant threat of exposure and imprisonment or death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Night Raid on Truk: Bill Martin, Joe Doyle, VT-10, and the First US Navy Nighttime Carrier Raid *




  







On 17 February, 1944, as part of Operation Hailstone, twelve pilots and air crews of the USS Enterprise’s Torpedo Squadron, VT-10 took off from the deck of the USS Enterprise (CV-6). That was not unusual, men had been taking off from the decks of US Navy ships for two decades. The reason the twelve-merit special attention is that for that for the first time, they were attempting to conduct a low-level radar-guided bombing attack under the cover of darkness. Previously there had been efforts by U.S. Navy pilots to conquer the night, but on 17 February, the twelve pilots who were catapulted off the deck of the USS Enterprise were attempting something unprecedented. The nocturnal raid was the culmination and bringing to fruition of an idea formulated by a true aviation pioneer, Bill Martin, whose overall creative vision, and inventive uses of technology, would mesh with the courage and bravery of his men to make US Naval and aviation history.

In 2009, Cliff Largess, one of the twelve, at a Veteran’s Day ceremony in his hometown of Jamestown New York, noted “We took off in the dead of night… The results were spectacular…We had the evidence that night flights could be done successfully…The approach caught on, and within a year, most of the aircraft could fly at night. “We were the pioneers.”_Indeed they were. Night Raid on Truk covers the ground-breaking events of that night as well as the individuals, events, implements of war and technology that led to the success of the raid. In addition, it utilizes the oral histories of Martin, whose vision and hard work brought the mission to fruition and Joseph Doyle, one of the twelve pilots who participated in the raid to bring the events of that night to life._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Into The Mouth of The Cat: The Story of Lance Sijan, Hero of Vietnam: The riveting account of an Air Force pilot, prisoner of war and Medal of Honor Recipient *




  








Into The Mouth of The Cat: The Story of Lance Sijan, Hero of Vietnam tells the gripping true story of Lance Sijan. He was a United States Air Force captain in the Vietnam War. On November 9, 1967, Sijan was ejected from his F-4 Phantom II at high speed and a low altitude, causing him to suffer massive injuries to his entire body. During his violent ejection and very rough parachute landing on the karst ridge, Captain Lance Sijan suffered a fractured skull, a mangled right hand, with three of his fingers dislocated, and deep cuts and gashes in his forearms, a compound fracture of the left leg which was a vertical splintering of the tibia known as a green tree fracture.

He was without food, very little water, and no survival kit; nevertheless, he evaded enemy forces for 46 days while crawling through jungles eating nothing but various plants and bugs. During this entire period, Lance Sijan was only able to move by sliding on his buttocks and back along the rocky limestone ridge and later along the jungle floor.

After managing to move several thousand feet, Sijan crawled to a road along the Ho Chi Minh Trail, where he was captured by the North Vietnamese on Christmas Day, 1967.

Emaciated and in poor health, Sijan was transported to a holding compound in Vinh, North Vietnam, where he was placed in the care of two other recently captured POWs, Air Force Major Robert R. Craner and Air Force Captain Guy Gruters. Although in terrific pain from his severe wounds and brutal beatings and torture by his captors, Sijan had not disclosed any information other than what the Geneva Convention guidelines and the Military Code of Conduct allowed (name, date of birth, service, rank, and service number).

Suffering terribly from exhaustion, malnutrition, and disease, he was soon transported to Hanoi, under the attentive care of both Craner and Gruters. However, in his weakened state, he contracted pneumonia and died in Hỏa Lò Prison (better known as the "Hanoi Hilton") on January 22, 1968. He was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor and a dormitory at his alma mater, the United States Air Force Academy, is named in his honor.

Lance became the first Air Force Academy graduate to receive the Medal of Honor. Lance Sijan was one of 65 POWs who died in captivity, his story represents the heroism and devotion of all those who did not return from the grim prisons of Southeast Asia.

POW Medals of Honor
Seven other Southeast Asia POWs were awarded the Medal of Honor: Col. George "Bud" Day, USAF; Col. Leo Thorsness, USAF; Vice Adm. James Stockdale, USN; Col. Donald Cook, USMC (posthumous); Master Sgt. Jon Cavaiani, USA; E-3 William Port, USA; and Capt. Humbert "Rocky" Versace, USA (posthumous).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Seven Players: A dystopian thriller*




  








A dystopian world where teenage actors are forced to live out their characters' adventures in real-time...

Everything featured in the movies of Emperial, the largest of the Seven Metropolises, is real and is broadcast live on TV and on screen.

Max Stranger never knows what might happen during his performance in the film. Like the other Actors, he always has to be sedated by special preparations so that the film coordinators can turn on an artificial consciousness hidden in a special nanochip in his brain. It’s a consciousness of the Movie Character. When Max starts to play the role with dormant mind, coordinators send thoughts to nanochip forcing the Character to do everything that the script requires.

The worst begins when the ruthless Autarch approves a great production, a post-apocalyptic serial – Seven Players: Season 1 that will have its setting in ravaged wilderness inhabited by mutated creatures. Max and his girlfriend, Lara, are chosen to play the starring roles.

Death can lurk at every turn out there. Anyone can die. Even the leading actor…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Case of the Great Cranberry Caper (Corgi Case Files Book 11) *




  








Readers are loving this cozy mystery series with its two indomitable dog sleuths. Zack, Jillian and the corgis, Sherlock and Watson, are at it again in this delightful series that pulls you right in.

Zack, Jillian, and the corgis find themselves in the midst of a new mystery with a Thanksgiving twist. Just as they are planning a big holiday dinner, there are no cranberries to be found in the shops. In cozy Pomme Valley and other nearby towns, someone is breaking in and stealing only the cranberries! What's up with that?

The trail takes them to some unexpected places—meteorites? diamonds? missing baby formula?—and Zack is never sure where his trusty canine detective companions will lead him. Will the corgi duo, Sherlock and Watson, be able to sniff out the clues and discover who is behind the treacherous deed, in time to save holiday meals everywhere?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kate Benedict Cozy British Mysteries Vol 1-4 (The Kate Benedict Series Book 8 )*




  








A BRITISH COZY TO DIE FOR 

With just a hint of the paranormal…

Kate Benedict at first seems a delightfully by-the-book cozy female lead: a successful architect at an elegant firm in rainy London with a penchant for sleuthing, even if it means landing her smack dab in the middle of the wrong place at the wrong time. But she has something else going for her no other genre investigator does—the mysterious ability to see a death-predicting aura over the people around her. And she just can’t help but help them avoid the unthinkable—at all costs.

Now available as one complete box set, this irresistible murder mystery series is sure to be a treat for international suspense armchair travelers that like their cozy female sleuths smart, savvy, and a tad psychic. Think traditional British mystery with a metaphysical twist.

THE AURA

Life spins out of control for Kate Benedict when she sees a dancing aura above certain people’s heads that seems to signal death. Suddenly she’s psychic. But that can't be! Psychic’s not acceptable in her circle, where the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. And yet…people are dying. People close to her.

Kate's tentative attempts to talk about her new-found metaphysical gift are met with eye rolls, so much so that she can’t even tell the nice Scotland Yard detective who's investigating the death of a close friend, Rebecca Williams. And now Rebecca’s neighbor has an aura.

DOUBLE BLIND

Two politicians and her best friend have the death-predicting auras London architect Kate Benedict can see despite her most fervent wishes. She’s had the dubious gift for a year now, and suddenly there’s no longer any ignoring it.

But the only way to get to the two pols is via her old friend, DCI Clarke; yet her warnings go unheeded. Her frustration builds when her best friend, Anita, refuses to believe in the auras’ existence as well —even when one appears over Anita’s boss in the hospital where she works. And then Anita develops her own aura.

THE FLORENTINE CYPHER

What began as a quiet Friday night dinner date with an old childhood friend turns into a manhunt when Kate arrives at the rendezvous just in time to find her friend Ethan leaving in a taxi. Kate is alarmed to see the distinctive swirling pattern above his head. When Ethan’s disappearance is followed by a series of cryptic text messages, Kate goes looking for him at his sister’s house in Florence, but it’s immediately clear that whatever danger threatened Ethan in London has followed Kate to Italy—his sister Claire has a matching aura! Soon Kate and Claire are on the run, constantly watched and followed,repeatedly threatened and attacked … never knowing who they can trust.

THE SCOTTISH CONNECTION

Kate is off to a glamorous weekend party in Scotland at the formerly grand castle belonging to the uncle of her boyfriend Josh. But the festive occasion turns solemn when Kate notices an aura above the head of Josh’s beloved Uncle Fergus. Blessed – or cursed – with the ability to see auras that indicate that death is imminent, Kate can sometimes avert disaster –if she can discover the source of the danger. Otherwise, Josh’s favorite uncle will die in a matter of days.

Thus is the scene set for a deliciously traditional British cozy with a touch of the paranormal thriller – complete with ghostly characters from the past; the requisite medieval weapons collection; and a creepy, ruined, closed-off wing of the castle. There’s also a vaguely menacing assortment of servants and locals and a castleful of dodgy house guests, all wrapped up in mysterious gloom as thick as the Scottish fog… but warmed by a cozy library fire and a nearly priceless collection of single malt scotches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Assignment in Amsterdam: A Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery (The Kate Benedict Series Book 5) *




  








*SHE CAN SEE WHO’S GOING TO DIE –
AND THIS TIME, IT'S EVERYONE!*
It looks like a plum job for architect Kate Benedict—she’s been sent to Amsterdam to repurpose an ancient mansion, happily assigned to work with an old friend. Should have been a lark! But it's a catastrophe—her old friend’s going to die.

And so is the caretaker. And the owner. Not to mention the owner’s personal assistant.

Kate’s the only one who knows. Because she has a secret.

She’s just a normal Londoner except for one tiny thing—she sees auras that predict death. This is a first, though— never has she seen so many in such a small area. Based on past experience, everyone in the house—or even attached to it—is about to die.

(Probably Kate included, but she wouldn't know—the auras don't show in mirrors.)

The place could be haunted, of course. Author Bedford will give you goosebumps as voices speak in empty rooms, hidden passageways turn up, heavy objects fall, and always, always, Kate feels as if she’s being watched.

She’s as creeped out as the reader, but Kate knows perfectly well it isn't haunted—it conceals something. A crime perhaps. Certainly a secret—a valuable object perhaps… a cache of dead bodies. Or maybe… something she can't even imagine. Someone will kill and kill and kill again to keep the secret.

Have tea handy! It’s a shivery ride to the smashing solution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Suspicion: A James Lalonde Novella*




  








Previously published as MISSING.



*Excalibur is Missing. A Killer is on the Loose. One Reporter is Determined to Uncover the Truth.*

James has a nose for trouble. But that's nothing new.

This time, things are different...

...his life is on the line.

James is the chief editor of a small newspaper. It's hardly captivating work. He's bored. But all of that is about to change.

Late one evening, he returns home to discover his long-time girlfriend and journalist, Valentine, has left. Early the next morning, James fails to reallocate her assigned story. To avoid blank space in the culture section and losing his job, he decides to write the story on the local museums latest acquisition, Excalibur.

But, there's one thing he didn't count on...

....Excalibur is missing, and a dead body is at the crime scene.

As his investigations commence, James unravels a tangled web of betrayal, kidnapping, and murder. But, his fact-finding hasn't gone unrecognised. The wrong people have started to notice. And there will be consequences...dire consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Skin Hunters (Harriet Harper Thriller Book 5) *




  








The Los Angeles River is a perfect hunting ground for a serial killer.

LAPD Detective Harri Harper gets a call from Detective Tom Bards on the first day of vacation. A body has been found on an island in the LA River with bones and skin missing. The discovery plunges them into a macabre case with roots in the middle ages.

The victim is only the latest in a series of mysterious disappearances along the LA River and its homeless community, a vulnerable population overlooked by everyone and ripe for the picking by a hunter.

When one of the main witnesses in the case disappears without a trace, Harri and Detective Tom Bards must act fast and dive deeper into the disappearances at the river if they hope to find her alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hitler: The Last Conspiracy *




  








Charles Ritter is on the track of the scoop of the year. Or the decade. Or perhaps even the century...

The year is 1967. Charles Ritter is an ordinary journalist, filing everyday stories. On an assignment in Ireland, an elderly German doctor helps him with his migraines.

But Doctor Theodore Morell is not what he appears. He is a man with a past - and a man with a secret. He was Hitler's personal physician during the last days of the war. From his bunker in Berlin, Hitler masterminded one final conspiracy. And Ritter is about to find out how World War Two really ended.

But as he gets closer to the shattering truth, the intelligence agencies of three great powers are alerted to his pursuit of the story. So far as they are concerned, Hitler met his death in 1945. And anyone who thinks otherwise must be eliminated. In a breathless chase, Ritter must prove his story...or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Breaking Gravity *




  








*It was just a hoverboard. Nobody was supposed to die.*

Dale Adams has worked hard to leave his troubled past behind for a brighter future at Emory University. But when he makes a discovery that will change humanity forever, avoiding the spotlight becomes the least of his concerns.

Small experiments have attracted big attention. And not all who notice want Dale to be successful. Or even alive.

As Dale's world collapses around him, his fate intertwines with that of a girl he hardly knows. Their only hope for survival is to disappear into Atlanta's seedy underbelly, the very place Dale has tried so hard to leave behind. Time is running out, but if they can survive long enough science will be rewritten by the most unlikely of authors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Battlefield Ukraine: Book One of the Red Storm Series *




  








When superpowers collide…

…a single shot can ignite a global disaster.

Will the Ukrainian conflict start WWIII?

Barely settled into the White House, the new American President is faced with a choice. With the smartest military advisers by his side, and the Joint Chiefs prepared for war, he must give the order.

Who will he listen to?

What’s the correct move?

In Moscow, the memory of the long winter never fades. The Ukraine is key to the Kremlin’s plans and the Americans are meddling where they don’t belong. This chess match will change the world.

Never has technology been so advanced.

But that alone won’t win the day.

If you enjoy force-on-force battles filled with hair raising action, you’ll be hooked from the start. It will keep you turning the pages because everyone loves an edge of your seat thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Terminal Agenda (The Severance Series Book 1) *




  








When the only form of justice that counts is your own.
For fans of suspense thrillers – a tense tale of murder, conspiracy and revenge.

One sunny summer morning in the City of London, an archaeological researcher just back from India is gunned down as he leaves a coffee shop. Who did it, and why? That’s the question facing DCI Nick Severance as he investigates his latest murder case.

When the answers lead to a conspiracy that could endanger the lives of thousands of innocent people, Nick has his hands full. But when they also threaten to destroy the woman he loves, he makes a choice that changes his life forever. If you like your thrillers with an international setting and a touch of the exotic, then this one is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Long Way Home from Crete*




  







As the clouds of war and anti-Semitic feelings gather pace in 1930’s Europe, Abraham recognizes the danger that he and others are facing and decides to leave his comfortable life in Germany and travel with his family to Israel. There he intends to make a new life, far from the gathering storm, but life as an exile means a different set of hardships and as a means to support his family he eventually enlists in the British Royal Pioneer Corps, the only unit in the British military where an enemy alien was allowed to serve. Within its ranks, fighting in desperate battles in Greece and Tobruk, Abraham must find deep reserves of strength and resilience if he is to survive the conflict and return to his wife, Genia, who is left struggling to raise their young son as a single parent in a new country. As the war drags on interminably, Abraham is left shattered by his wife’s unexpected infidelity. But even greater challenges must be faced by his son, Aaron, who is sent to live in an orphanage. There, his struggles mirror those of his father and he too must find a way to survive the most arduous conditions until they can be reunited. Based on a true story and linked to the personal account of an Israeli Royal Pioneer Corps soldier, The Long Way Home From Crete is a story of war, duty, love and honor, set against the backdrop of some of the most tumultuous events in history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Bloody Ground: Black Rifles in Korea *




  








Korea is “the forgotten war.” But to those who fought in it, it was the “unforgettable war.” If the names of all those killed were put on a wall, it would be larger than the Vietnam Wall. And Korea lasted only three years, Vietnam about ten. The agony of the winter of 1950-51 is an epic to compare with Valley Forge and the Bulge.

Korea was also our last segregated war. This is the story of the black 24th Infantry Regiment, told in the words of the men themselves. Like all black troops since the Civil War, they were reviled by whites and their own commander for “bugging out” - running before the enemy. The charge can still be read in the Army’s own official histories. Yet the 24th left more blood on the field than their white comrades - if they did bug out, they must have been running the wrong way.

It’s a good thing we weren't with Custer,” one black GI muttered - “they'd have blamed the whole thing on us.”

The 24th won the first battle of the war, won its division’s first Medal of Honor, and guarded the shortest and most vulnerable road to Pusan. If the port had fallen, the war would have been lost, leaving a red dagger pointed at Japan. It did not fall.

That winter, after the Chinese attacked, the entire American army bugged out in perhaps the worst military disaster in American history. “That,” said another black veteran, “was when I learned that whites could run as fast as blacks.”

This is the story of those unsung heroes, who helped turn the Communist tide for the first time. The men bring that forgotten war and their own unsung bravery to life in their own sometimes funny, often heart-breaking, and always exciting words.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/11/22.

Currently Free.

*The Solstice Dayton (The Burnt Sunset Book 1) *




  








Within days, wildfires will scorch America. One girl knows the devastating truth about the apocalypse, but she’s got unfinished business before the school year ends.

Fourteen-year-old epileptic Solstice Dayton has a dark secret–the world will burn on her birthday. With only seven days remaining, she could prepare for the end, but that's not what her visions tell her to do. She must live now to the fullest, so that she’ll know what it means to die later.

Before the fires strike there are friends to save, a talent show to conquer, and a boy to pursue. But when Solstice steals a kiss, she sparks a social media storm. Scorned, she leads a revolution to alter how we treat each other online and in person, vowing to change the world before it is destroyed.

Book 1 in The Burnt Sunset series takes a light-hearted and lyrical look at one teen's last days of normalcy as they devolve into chaos. This timely novel clicks all the boxes in the young adult novel teen fiction check list, covering first kisses, social media bullying, and friendship, while still building tension towards the looming apocalypse.

Imagine She’s All That mashed with The Dead Zone,and you’ve got The Solstice Dayton, a young adult dystopian tale where your first crush intersects with your darkest nightmares.

Will Solstice be ready for the flames, or will she perish like so many others, distracted by the boy she can’t have? Find out by starting the surprising series today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Burnt Sunset (The Burnt Sunset Book 2) *




  








Since she was a child, one girl knew she was different, foreseeing the apocalypse. But now those dreams have become reality, and America burns.

In the desolation of the Firegale, Solstice Dayton uncovered three truths. First, the government let everyone she knew burn. Second, survivors were doomed to decay in the daze virus. And third, her only hope was to rise from the ashes and evolve.

But Solstice is not alone. From out of the wasteland the boy from her dreams emerges, and they race to connect before all is lost.

In book 2 of The Burnt Sunset series, Solstice Dayton is the girl in the apocalypse. With America ablaze, survivors are desperate to escape to the west, losing their humanity along the way. Trapped between a relentless fire and a pandemic virus, Solstice must find safety and be willing to give up all she’s ever held dear.

If you’re a fan of The Stand and Lights Out you’ll devour The Burnt Sunset, a young adult apocalyptic dark fantasy where teens journey through the desolation in search of a haven.

Will Solstice find friendship in the ash fallout, or will she have to survive on her own? Find out by continuing the spectacular series today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Aurora Dazed (The Burnt Sunset Book 3) *




  








One girl can unite survivors of the apocalypse against its most savage adversary–but only if she’s willing to join his growing army.

Solstice Dayton frantically races to combat a new terror rising from the ashes, while dazers–zombie like orcs–roam the wasteland spreading a devastating virus to grow their ranks. When an eclipse fuels their madness, Solstice learns the only way forward is back and the darkness underground is the key to the light.

But with hope fading, Solstice must rely on new love and friendships to take her where she dares never to go again–into the tunnels where her darkest visions live.

In book 3 of The Burnt Sunset series, Solstice Dayton forms a teen army to contest the gruesome dazers. But the world is changing, and in the desolation, she’s not the only one with super-human gifts anymore. Dazers have allies and they want Solstice dead.

Fans of Divergent, The Hunger Games, and Percy Jackson will devour The Aurora Dazed, a young adult mash-up of dystopian, apocalyptic, and fantasy worlds where teens struggle to evolve in the wasteland.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Evolved Dawning (The Burnt Sunset Book 4) *




  








This is not Ella’s story. There are no princes, nor slippers in the apocalypse. There is no happy ending. It’s just a girl on her own, kicking butt.

Solstice Dayton searches for allies in the wild, determined to recapture what was lost. But the world is changing after the flames and the daze virus. In the former capital of America, a relentless power is growing, and she cannot delay challenging it for long.

Within days of beating back the evil plaguing America, Solstice finds herself alone, left with a choice. She could chase her boyfriend into the wild, or search for new friends and the answers they may offer.

In book 4 of The Burnt Sunset series, Solstice seizes the chance to build an elite group of all female warriors. But the newly formed team of Sun Maidens are highly sought after. In the darkness, the dazers have become self-aware, and Solstice and her squad are caught between certain death and a worse fate–a series of horrific experiments by the mysterious apothecary.

Fans of The Walking Dead and Teen Titans will dive into The Evolved Dawning, a young adult fantasy tale of zombies and adventure on the seas where teens question their friendships against a backdrop of emerging superpowers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sunrise Nadir (The Burnt Sunset Book 5) *




  








The girl in the apocalypse has seen this moment in countless dream visions. So others may live, she must die first. But she never expected her old boyfriend to be her worst enemy.

Solstice Dayton battles an insidious reign of terror by establishing a haven, gathering those that oppose the Master. When it’s not enough, she must venture from safety and challenge evil in its own land.

But friends are now foes. The dark lord seduces Solstice’s old boyfriend and her best friend to lead the armies of shadow and flame against those that support the light.

In book 5 of The Burnt Sunset series, Solstice Dayton uses her gifts as a Sun Elemental to contest malevolent forces where they are strongest. But she over-estimates her abilities and pays dearly for her mistake.

Fans of The Chronicles of Narnia, Prydain, and Riddick won’t be able to put down The Sunrise Nadir, a young adult dystopian fantasy saga, where seven Elementals fight the regional powers arrayed against each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Solstar Flare (The Burnt Sunset Book 6) *




  








When the last lights fail after the apocalypse, one girl still shines. But to restore the light for all, she must find out where she truly came from.

Solstice Dayton hunts for the mysterious origins of a falling star in the sea of grass. She discovers the roots of her true heritage, locked in a stone. While the spark of the solitaire kindles within her, she finds allies and friendship where she thought none could still be found.

But true power must be shared, so Solstice journeys from her new home in the Everglades. As ash snow covers the land, far to the north, another light lies trapped. And to release it she must make amends with her former boyfriend and best friend.

In book 6 of The Burnt Sunset series, Solstice Dayton is powerless when the sun is blocked by gray clouds and disastrous weather. Just when she needs her gifts most, the former America falls under attack by a hidden enemy. The shadow may be gone, but behind it lies a flame in wait.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Seven Sundered (The Burnt Sunset Book 7) *




  








The girl in the apocalypse must lead a planet against invaders, knowing she doesn’t belong either.

Solstice Dayton unites the four kinds–elves, humans, dwarfs, and dazers– in a world covered in darkness. When she resolves to defend all that remains from an elusive new force, secrets hidden deep within her come forth. And in a desperate final battle, she sparks the last of the light far from her home.

But Solstice is not who she appears to be. Sure, she seemed like an immortal sun goddess, but with her gifts and the light of the solitaires gone, she must reveal her true heritage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Battle Europa: Book 2 of the Blitzkrieg Alternate Serie *




  








The year is 1942.

The Second World War is raging across Europe . The Axis reign supreme from the British Isles to Gibraltar, and all the way to Baghdad, while the Allied nations of the USA, Free France and the UK gather their strength for their counter-offensive.

Germany and the Soviet Union, battling each other on the Eastern Front since the Red Army attacked the year before, are about to embark on the biggest war in human history. The panzers are loaded and ready to start blitzing on the Russian steppes. Finally, on the other side of the planet, the last major power still neutral in the war is about to make its bid for victory. Japan embark on a war of conquest that will set the whole Pacific aflame.

This is the story of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*An Isle of Man Ghostly Cozy Collection - ABC *




  








Together in one collection - the first three books in the Isle of Man Ghostly Cozy Series.

Arrivals and Arrests

Fenella Woods has only met a few people during the twenty-four hours she's been in Douglas, the capital city of the Isle of Man. She's shocked when she discovers one of them dead in an alley behind her apartment building.

Struggling to adapt to her new life in a foreign country seems easy compared to coping with finding herself in the middle of a murder investigation.

Nearly fifty and newly single, Fenella meets a handsome police inspector, a dashing new neighbor, and a sophisticated businessman, all of whom have her questioning her determination to remain unattached.

Having a ghost for a roommate and a kitten as an uninvited houseguest has her questioning her decision to start a new life on the small island in the Irish Sea after all.

Boats and Bad Guys

Fenella Woods is excited to be taking the ferry across the Irish Sea to England so that she can begin her research. When she finds a dead body in her cabin, she has to change her plans.

The police seem convinced that the killer is one of the other passengers who had a cabin reserved for the journey. Fenella meets a group of suspects that includes a wealthy couple, an older man and his much younger wife, and a retired and incredibly nosy woman.

Finding herself caught up in the middle of another murder investigation isn’t pleasant for Fenella. This time Fenella is determined not to take any advice from her dead aunt who continues to occupy the luxury apartment that used to be her home. Her kitten, Katie, isn’t much help either, as she seems determined to cause as much mischief as she possibly can.

While Fenella wants to help Inspector Robinson find the killer before he or she strikes again, things certainly aren't going the way she'd expected when she started her new life on the Isle of Man.

Cars and Cold Cases

Fenella Woods is nervous but eager to start driving lessons on the Isle of Man. Having never driven a manual transmission before, she quickly finds herself struggling with having to change gears with her left hand while sitting on what feels like the wrong side of the car and driving on what seems to be the wrong side of the road.

Her friendship with CID Inspector Daniel Robinson is less stressful. He’s going through some cold cases and he asks her to share her thoughts. Daniel seems to think that she’ll have a different perspective on the investigations because she doesn’t know any of the people involved. He’s surprised to find that the first case he mentions, a missing person from thirty years earlier, involves Fenella’s new driving instructor.

Fenella’s aunt Mona, who is either a ghost or a figment of Fenella’s imagination, has her own ideas about both the missing person and an unconnected thirty-year-old murder investigation that Daniel is also reopening. And of course, she’s eager for Fenella to get involved in both cases.

Fenella isn’t sure she’s ready to try to deal with driving lessons, two cold cases, one nosy aunt, a kitten who needs surgery, and three different men who all appeal to her in very different ways. She knew her life was going to change when she moved to the Isle of Man, but she wasn’t anticipating quite this much excitement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Folk Tales and Fudge Brownies (Sweets and Secrets Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  






When popular Bigfoot skeptic Kevin McNight is murdered, Jean Williams refuses to believe Detective Wheeler’s explanation that the killer was just a bear – she believes there was a human involved, and she’s determined to find justice for Kevin.

With the local Bigfoot festival just days away, there many who stand to benefit from Kevin’s death - from the well-known Sasquatch believer Roy Turner, to the event organizers who profit from the festival each year, to the Bigfoot “researchers” who despised Kevin.

In between working at her aunt’s bakery café, Jean finds time to slip into the woods and the festival campground in her quest to uncover the truth. But will her hunt lead her straight into a bear’s den - or worse, into the hands of a killer?

This is a humorous cozy mystery featuring a strong female protagonist, some unusual friends and family, and a mystery that needs solving! It has no graphic gore, bad language or sex.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mere Smoke: Vintage Noir Pulp Fiction (Noir Mysteries Featuring The Smoke Book 1) *




  








The stranger seemed nice enough, but was he actually a killer?

New York, 1934

The cat burglar called The Smoke turns good Samaritan. A down-on-his-luck boxer has been swindled, beat up, and tossed to the streets. Using his special skill set, The Smoke is determined to help the poor sap. But, when he stumbles over the body of a fight promoter with a freshly crushed skull, The Smoke and his new boxer friend become prime suspects for murder.

With the heat on his tail, The Smoke attempts to clear himself, but soon finds himself caught between warring mob factions and running from a contract killer.

And with every step, he begins to wonder if the actual killer isn’t the guy he’s trying to help.

Sometimes, doing a guy a favor can blow up in your face.

Mere Smoke - a vintage noir mystery


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jingle Bells, Rifle Shells: A clean read whodunit detective mystery (Smiley and McBlythe Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells…Rifle Shells?


Blind private investigator Steve Smiley and his partner hear a rifle shot. Hordes of Christmas shoppers scatter. A famous big-game hunter drops to the sidewalk. They grab the beautiful teen who was arguing with the man and flee to safety. Bella, the adopted daughter of the victim and a celebrity in her own right, shows no emotion over the murder. Her one passionate request: find her birth parents.

Smiley and McBlythe’s search intertwines with the murder investigation of Bella’s adopted father again and again—and uncovers a shocking secret. Like it or not, they must first identify the killer in order to discover the truth about Bella’s adoption.

A host of suspects line up like Santa’s reindeer. Can the determined investigators tie a ribbon on the case? Will Bella have the best Christmas ever—or will death and heartache be the only presents under the tree?
You’ll love this page-turning mystery—it has more twists and turns than stripes on a candy cane.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fatal Justice: A Cavendish & Walker Novel - Book 2 *




  








A vigilante’s on the loose, dishing out their kind of justice…
A string of mutilated bodies sees Detective Chief Inspector Whitney Walker back in action. But when she discovers the victims have all been grooming young girls, she fears a vigilante is on the loose. And while she understands the motive, no one is above the law.

Once again, she turns to forensic psychologist, Dr Georgina Cavendish, to unravel the cryptic clues. But will they be able to save the next victim from a gruesome death?

Fatal Justice is the second book in the Cavendish & Walker crime fiction series. If you like your mysteries dark, and with a twist, pick up a copy of Sally Rigby’s book today.




Fatal Justice - Cavendish & Walker Book 2


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Count: A Kat Munro Thriller (The Kat Munro Thrillers Book 1)*




  








Semi-finalist, Publisher's Weekly Booklife Prize

Can a conspiracy be uncovered before the Death Count rises?

Forensic accountant Kat Munro fights corporate fraud during the day and kickboxes her demons at night while trying to ignore the nightmares that have plagued her since a car accident changed her life forever.

DS Adam Jackson is haunted by the mysterious disappearance of a friend two years ago.

When the partner of a successful London Investment fund dies in suspicious circumstances, Kat joins forces with Adam to investigate the firm. As they gather evidence of a crime with implications beyond the City, they find that events in their pasts are on a collision course; one which will ultimately put them both in serious danger.

Fast-paced and entertaining, Death Count takes a deadly dip into the world of financial crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cassino: Portrait of a Battle*




  








Winter, 1944. The Allied Forces are driving through Italy.

But about halfway between Naples and Rome, the Germans resolved to stop the enemy advance in its tracks. The place the Germans had chosen for this stand was Monte Cassino.

Over the next few months it was to turn into one of the most famous, bitterly fought and controversial conflicts of World War II. It was here, under the shadows of the famous and ancient Benedictine Abbey, that four fierce and punishing battles were fought out between the Allies and the German Army.

Few battles of the Second World War compare with Cassino for drama of the conflict nor for the prolonged agony of the combatants or the controversy over the tactics of the commanders that was to rage for years afterwards.

Cassino: Portrait of a Battle is the inside, first-hand account of that titanic struggle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Frankel-y Speaking About WWII in the South Pacific *




  







Stanley Frankel didn’t want to be a soldier. But the draft board had different plans. The leader of college protests against the US entering WWII found himself in the 37th Infantry Division, shipped to the Pacific Theater. While in the army, he wrote journal entries, letters to his dear Irene, and articles that slipped past the censor to be published in newspapers and magazines in the US while the war was raging. Frankel served from 1941 to 1946, and was then ordered to stay on after the war as part of a team tasked with writing the historical account of his division. After that he became a successful advertising executive, award-winning professor, political speechwriter for national candidates, and beloved husband, father, and grandfather.In this memoir, Frankel tells his story interspersed with in-the-moment journals, letters, and articles he wrote while stationed in the Pacific.

Take a journey through time with this raw first-hand account, and experience what it was like to be in the jungles and battles of an intense and brutal part of World War II. In his later writings, see the post–World War II world through the eyes of a veteran selected as the official historian of his division. Unforgettable stories leap off the page, from the chilling to the hilarious. Feel the terror as an explosive flies through a window into a huddle of soldiers. Laugh at the account of soldiers delighting in the discovery of an abandoned factory flooded with ice-cold beer. Frankel describes serving alongside Private Rodger Young who gave up his life in New Georgia to save 20 men of his patrol and inspired a song. He brings us into the Rescue of Bilibid Prison, and the battles of Bougainville and Guadalcanal. This is a wise, honest, and beautifully written book for anyone who has wondered about the realities of combat, the journey of shouldering a duty you did not choose, or the experience of being among the “greatest generation” who came of age in the Depression and fought in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Heroes in Good Company: L Company, 86th Regiment, 10th Mountain Division 1943-1945 *




  







L Company of the 86th Mountain Infantry Regiment went into action with 185 men, and sustained 156 casualties in just two months of fierce combat with German forces. Heroes in Good Company turns interviews, letters, memoirs, archived documents and more into a seamless narrative of the wartime experience of one company of mountain troops. Veteran accounts challenge the mythology that has built up around the 10th Mountain Division, replacing it with a gritty reality even more incredible. Previously unstudied battles are reconstructed for the first time. The character and camaraderie of individual soldiers shine through the horror of war. With unvarnished honesty, the human experience of World War Two is brought to life in intense and gripping detail, revealing as nothing before what it was like to be a US ski trooper fighting Hitler’s forces on the Italian Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Vietnam: A Tale Of Two Tours*


  








A U.S. Army helicopter pilot's candid first-hand account and photos in color (on a capable reader) of his Vietnam experience in the air and on the ground at the height of US troop strength (1969-70) and then again when he returned for a second tour of duty (1972-73) at the very end of the war. It is a non-political description of what life was really like for him and others who served with him in Vietnam and during that era.

The author describes a first tour in the Central Highlands while assigned to the 4th Infantry Division as a pilot in an Assault Helicopter Company flying the UH-1H (Huey) and then most of his time as an OH-6A Light Observation Helicopter (LOH) pilot assigned to an Infantry Brigade. The book includes a description of combat assaults, the Cambodian Invasion, ground an air tactics, people he met and worked with, helicopter operations, rescues, combat in the air and on the ground, leadership, unit life and living at four different locations, every day camp life and conditions, as well as many vignettes as to things both good and bad he witnessed during his first tour.

The book continues with a short section on his experiences between tours while assigned to the Washington DC area with a description of dealing with returning to the USA during massive societal upheaval/changes, War Protests, stateside duty life, and mandatory Reduction in Forces events.

The last part of his book is a history of his second tour around Saigon while assigned to an Air Cavalry Troop and how much the war and other things had changed from his first tour. Events recounted include the Air Cavalry Troop mission and life at Bien Hoa, the cease fire and post-cease fire support missions, moving to Saigon and experiences living there, meeting his former enemy, the prisoner of war exchange, being shot down after the cease fire began, and being on the final flight out of combat troops that closed out the war for America. He closes with his overall reflections on his wartime service and how the war affected the military and veterans.

Vietnam: A Tale of Two Tours is a must for those who want to know a Vietnam War experience without the hype, politics, or hidden agenda that usually was part most Vietnam War reporting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/11/22.

Currently Free.

*Wings for Val: Memoir of a Young Female Pilot *




  








Wings for Val is the exciting and unique memoir of one remarkable young woman's journey of discovery; finding self-respect, purpose, and joy.

Navy Lieutenant Valerie Cappelaere Delaney (simply known as Val) describes her life trials and struggles, including self-esteem issues, being bullied, hanging with the wrong crowd, and her ultimate decision to “adapt and overcome” - to become something spectacular - a US Navy jet pilot! Val takes the reader on a wild ride as she recounts growing up as the middle child of three daughters, attending the US Naval Academy, and completing arduous flight training, while teaching readers that with prayer, love of God, family, and friends - anything is possible through hard work and perseverance. Val was a rebel, searching for meaningful purpose, only to become a reformed trailblazer and leader among her peers. She was wise beyond her years. Let her story make a positive impact in your life. Grab a box of tissues and be prepared to laugh and cry as you get to know Val in this heartwarming and tragic narrative full of inspiration!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Fade to Black (The Mallet Book 1)*




  








*Money and power run these cosmic headquarters. When a high-class leader is found dead, this cop will stop at nothing to upend sinister schemes.*

Detective Sofie Allen believes anarchy is only a scandal away. With lucrative crime lurking around every gangway of the elite-ruled space station, closing cases requires a delicate balance of politics and justice. But she sees the local power equilibrium shifting dangerously when the head of a ruling family is brutally murdered.

Facing pressure to pin the homicide on a lowlife, Detective Allen desperately tries to contain the stress that could reveal her hidden genetic medical disorder. But as she relentlessly pushes the investigation forward and uncovers dirty business, she fears the lethal consequences will rain down on a complete innocent…


Can this besieged woman nail the perp before key evidence falls into a black hole?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Last Everything: An Epic Sci-Fi Adventure (The Impossible Future Book 1) *




  








*Born in another universe. Running for his life in ours.*
The countdown to Jamie Sheridan’s death begins at 1:56 a.m. He lost his parents, he cannot trust his brother, the town is gunning for him, and a genetic bomb is ticking inside. He runs, but where? What difference will it make when his dark origin catches up at 9:56 a.m.?

Tired of years dominated by loss, grief, and rage, 17-year-old Jamie must stage a bold defense to defy his destiny: When the clock runs out, he will become a god, a monster, or both. His only friends commit to saving him, but at the cost of their lives? Their only hope - if they survive this epic manhunt - may lie across the divide between universes, where a galactic empire stands on the brink, and new humans like Jamie may shape its future.

Experience a relentless, action-packed adventure where nothing less than the fate of two universes may hinge on three small-town friends. Dark enemies will test their bonds of friendship, faith, and love in this opening chapter of a four-book saga spanning forty worlds. Join the chase and discover a story that is, according to one reviewer, “Not for the faint of heart.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Unhinged in Ethiopia: Two Thousand Kilometers of Hell and Heaven on a Bicycle *




  








"Absolutely Inspiring!"
"What An Engrossing and Amazing Story!"
"Thought provoking, intelligent and beautifully crafted"

After confrontations with AK-47-armed policemen while camping in Xinjiang, China, and being thrown off his bicycle by gusts of wind in Mongolia’s Gobi Desert, George Balarezo cycles across Ethiopia—Africa’s most mountainous country and, as it happens, a repository for the continent’s richest cultural legacy. He’s assaulted daily by stone-hurling children, crashes a wedding party, scales a cliff with Ethiopian Orthodox monks, and sweats it out in the Afar Triangle—with the world’s highest average temperature, it’s earned its nickname of “hell on earth”—and witnesses the miracles of Ethiopian spirituality alongside murderers, cancer patients, and the mentally ill. It is a soul-stirring adventure that tests the limits of his sanity and gifts him invaluable life lessons that he is eager to share.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Waterspell Book 1: The Warlock*




  








Making a place for yourself in a world where you don't belong takes courage. So does moving in with a warlock.

Drawn into the schemes of an angry wizard, Carin glimpses the place she once called home. It lies upon a shore that seems unreachable. To learn where she belongs and how to get there, the lost traveler must decipher the words of an alien book, follow the clues in a bewitched poem, conjure a dragon from a pool of magic — and tread carefully around a tortured, emotionally scarred sorcerer who can't seem to decide whether to love her or kill her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cookies and Crime: A Read Wine Bookstore Cozy Mystery Book 7*




  








It’s the most wonderful time of the year… just don’t eat the cookies.

What is supposed to be a joy-filled awards ceremony for the Romero Boy Scouts turns out to be anything but when Jean Sartor, Scout co-leader, drops dead on stage.

Trixie lands herself on the suspect list since she baked Christmas cookies for the ceremony. Trixie knows she didn’t poison Jean, but someone has been very naughty – can she figure out who killed Jean?

Previously published in the Christmas Cookie Cozies anthology.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Dickens of a Crime: A Meg Miller Cozy Mystery (Meg Miller Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








Meg Miller discovers a dead body in Darrow House a few hours before the annual homes tour. It could be someone she knows. Of course, she's a suspect. She's the only other person in the house. But, why would a retired librarian, community volunteer, and widow strangle a prominent socialite?


Detective Penny Crawford intends to get to the bottom of the crime, even if she has to interview Meg several times. Meg doesn't mind. She's willing to do surveillance, bake a batch of cranberry scones, or hide in a closet to help solve the murder. However, there's a bigger menace to the community, and Meg suspects it's centered in the mega-church at the edge of town. Will she be jailed as the murderer, hailed as the hero, or captured by the evil members of an organized crime ring? And, why is she recently noticing odors and seeing visions?


Follow Meg as she begins a series of adventures challenging her to embrace the technology of her cell phone, check out social media, face the history of her deceased mother and sister, and cozy up to local law enforcement. Followers of Rhys Bowen, JL Ryan, and Faith Martin will look forward to each book in this dynamic series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Halo Dolly: AKA The Case of Grace*




  







Joe LaFlam is back, and he's up to his private eyeballs in conspiracies. The Spelunkers are back, too, but are they only puppets in the take-over-the-world game? And is Q real? Joe's latest encounter with the infernal powers gives us the inside scoop on just about every conspiracy theory going, including Q, Q+, the Reptilians, nanobots, transhumanism, MedBeds, cerebral mesh, AI, chemtrails, the Deep State, CERN, portals, quantum computers, the metaverse, the multiverse, parallel earths, the alien invasion, Project Bluebeam, and HAARP. The world will soon discover that the insights gained on Joe's journey are too valuable to miss.You need to read to believe. But more importantly, in the end will Joe finally get the girl?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Season of Malice (Detective Kendall Halsrud Series Book 4) *




  








Suspensefully enjoyable.

Season of Malice, the fourth book in the standalone suspense series starring Detective Kendall Halsrud.

Her wedding planned for New Year’s Eve has Detective Kendall Halsrud looking forward to the holiday season. Recently disciplined for involving non-professionals in a case she was working, Kendall is dismayed to find out that her friend is interested in her newest assignment when Brynn befriends the wife of a murder victim. After two seemingly unrelated deaths, Kendall must put off her wedding and risk a friendship in order to stop a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Let Me Out (An Ashley Hope Suspense Thriller—Book 2) *




  






Ashley Hope is an average Southern woman, happily engaged—until dark secrets from her past tear her life apart. On track to join the state police’s violent crimes division, Ashley is assigned to a case near her hometown: a female, 22 year-old meth addict has been found murdered. Can it be the work of a serial killer?



While Ashley embarks on hew new life, going through the police academy, hazed by fellow recruits, the state police summon her, as they realize they need to make a rare exception and enlist her help on a case immediately. The murdered victim has been found in the backwoods, in a small, rural town neighboring Ashley’s own Grundy County. The locals are hostile to outsiders and police, and only Ashley stands a chance of getting through to its hardened folk.

At first glance, the victim seems like just another meth addict-turned prostitute, caught up in a routine drug murder.

But as Ashley digs deeper, she sees things that others do not, and suspects something far more sinister may be at play.

Ashley digs deeper, refusing to put the case to bed.

But if she digs too deep, Ashley, herself, may become the target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Battery!: C. Lenton Sartain and the Airborne G.I's of the 319th Glider Field Artillery *




  







BATTERY! is the story of "A" Battery, 319th Glider Field Artillery Battalion, 82nd Airborne Division during World War Two. The book is based on in-depth interviews conducted by the author with twenty surviving members of this unit, and is centered on the experiences of their Battery Commander, Captain Charles Lenton Sartain of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. Using his background in clinical psychology author Covais helped the veterans to talk about their experiences in a candid, direct manner, relating many aspects of their service previously left unspoken. One hundred seventy-five never before published photographs accent the book, depicting battle field scenes, camp life, and individuals. Maps enhance the narrative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/12/22.

Currently Free.

*Operation Stalemate: 1944 Battle for Peleliu (WW2 Pacific Military History Series Book 7) *




  








“This is the real deal, unvarnished, brutal, and a profound primer on what it was like to be in that war.” –Reviewer

A gripping account of the grim history in the battle for Peleliu and the Pacific war.

On September 14, 1944, the US 1st Marine Division landed on the island of Peleliu, one of the Palau Islands in the Pacific, as part of a larger operation to provide support for General MacArthur, who was preparing to invade the Philippines. The cost in American lives would prove historic.

Peleliu was subject to pre-invasion bombardment, but it proved of little consequence. The Japanese defenders were buried too deep in the jungle, and the target intelligence given the Americans was faulty. Upon landing, the Marines met little resistance—but that was a ploy.

This narrative recounts the story of Peleliu in vivid, gritty detail. Explore the fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/13/22.

Currently Free.

*With the Lightnings (Lt. Leary Book 1) *




  








A Friendship Forged in Hell!

Daniel Leary is a lieutenant in the Republic of Cinnabar Navy with no money and no prospects since he quarreled with his ruthless, politically powerful father.

Adele Mundy is a scholar with no money and no prospects since her family was massacred for conspiring against the Government of Cinnabar.

Kostroma is a wealthy planet which depends on diplomacy to stay independent in a galaxy whose two great powers, Cinnabar and the Alliance, battle for supremacy.

In a few hours, diplomacy is going to fail Kostroma. Daniel, Adele, and the scratch crew they gather aren't much to stand in the way of a powerful invasion fleet, but just possibly they're enough.

Men and women who hold courage cheap and honor more dear than life itself face impossible odds in a novel of color, intrigue and slashing action. From the corridors of a treason-ridden palace through the perils of unknown seas and hellish jungles to a final blazlng climax in space, the heroes never bow and the action never flags.

They have nothing on their side but each other—and heaven help whatever tries to stand in their way!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Realtor Rub Out: A Lily Sprayberry Cozy Mystery (The Lily Sprayberry Cozy Mystery Series Book  *




  








Welcome to Bramblett County Georgia where the tea is sweat and murder is the daily special!

LILY SPRAYBERRY SELLS HOMES AND SOLVES CRIMES

When you mess with a Lily before her wedding, you get more than a bridezilla.

Every realtor wants their new listing to be the place everyone wants to see.
They just don’t want it to be because there’s a dead body inside.
Unfortunately, that’s how I seem to roll. Now I’ve got a week to uncover how this realtor wound up dead in my client’s home, and who killed her.

Why a week?

Because in a week I’m getting married. At a beautiful, tropical destination venue…and I will not let the sheriff, who happens to be my fiancé, postpone the wedding to solve the case.

Call me a bride on a mission, or call me bridezilla, just don’t let the killer know what I’m up to. I’ll take care of that myself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Heat Lightning: A Florida Panhandle Mystery *




  








THIRTY YEARS OF MARRIAGE AND NOT ONE WORD ABOUT A CERTAIN LITTLE MURDER…

In all the years of their marriage, Clara Trent’s husband failed to mention his involvement in a murder—and now he’s not only dead himself, but accused of committing it. When St. Elmo sheriff’s investigator Aaron Malone re-opens the 40-year-old cold case, Ronan Trent’s named—posthumously—as the killer of his previous lover, a vivacious blonde with a jealous husband. Clara’s discovery of sensuous drawings of the woman, unlike any of her husband’s other work, reveals a carefully concealed obsession.

As she tries to reconcile her recently deceased husband with the facts of the brutal bludgeoning, she’s led back to the scene of the crime, a shabby 50s-style motor court where, as befits a dedicated detective, she takes a room to investigate.

Aaron tries to warn her she may be stirring up a hornet’s nest, but she proceeds to pursue the truth with the tenacious grip of a drowning swimmer on a lifeline. And the hornet’s nest materializes—folks are definitely riled up; some of them are even turning up dead.

Longtime Michaela Thompson readers will be thrilled to return to the scene (and time) of Thompson’s first crime novel, Hurricane Season. Heat Lightning’s Clara Trent has all the same attractions as observant and stalwart amateur sleuth Lily Trulock: an inquisitive mind, a compassionate heart, and a quietly assertive sense of justice… aka the makings of a talented amateur sleuth.

In fact, Hurricane Season fans are in for a little surprise: a sweet and satisfying memory from the St. Elmo archives, that’ll remind you that you can’t go back to the 50’s, but you can go back to St. Elmo, Florida—and it’s still the kind of place where a date might be a picnic of tuna sandwiches, and the sheriff the son of an old friend.

There’s even an unexpected and alluring romance. Sparks fly when Aaron finds himself strangely drawn to protect the persistent interloper—indeed, he finds her irresistible… and Clara finds it difficult to maintain her early indignance towards the attractive investigator.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death up the Aisle (Mrs Mortimer Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A winter wedding, an ill-fated honeymoon and a bride who doesn't know enough about the man she just married.

London. Christmas Eve, 1927. Shivering in her wedding dress, Georgiana Mortimer's special day takes a turn for the worse when she embarks on her honeymoon and ends up in prison.

THERE WAS SOMETHING FISHY ABOUT THE WEDDING - AND THE FUNERAL THAT FOLLOWED - BUT INVESTIGATING A MURDER YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO HAVE COMMITTED, WHEN YOU'RE LOCKED UP, IS EASIER SAID THAN DONE.

CAN AUNT BATHSHEBA AND THE STRANGE COTERIE OF LADIES SHE EMPLOYS OFFER ANY ASSISTANCE? IS THE SOLICITOR AS MUCH HELP AS HE THINKS HE IS? AND MIGHT CRUMPET BE THE KEY TO GEORGIANA'S SURVIVAL?

A COZY, 1920S WHODUNNIT, DEATH UP THE AISLE IS THE FIRST BOOK IN THE MRS MORTIMER MYSTERIES SERIES, ALTHOUGH IT CAN BE ENJOYED AS A STAND-ALONE STORY IN ITS OWN RIGHT.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sliced Up: A Cozy Murder Mystery*




  








All Piper Carson wants is a fun night out on the blind double-date her friend Aria arranged. A chance to unwind and spice up her boring life of all work and no play.

Instead of the hoped-for heat of a jalapeno, she gets a shocking dose of cayenne when murder shakes up her world.

When Piper’s date ends up at the top of the suspect list, she’s torn between her sizzling feelings for him and fear of what she might discover as events pull her into a mission to clear his name. But he doesn’t make that mission easy. It’s a recipe for disaster.

And Piper’s family doesn’t make it any easier on her, laying down responsibility after responsibility. She feels like she’s been placed under the broiler with their unending demands as she struggles to sift through the clues.

And when Piper gets too close to the killer, the temperature rises from a gentle simmer until she’s trapped in a pressure cooker.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/13/22.

Currently Free.

*Altar of Resistance (World War Two Series Book 2) *




  








Award-Winning Finalist Foreword Reviews' Book of the Year Awards
Award-Winning Finalist American Book Fest Best Book Awards
Award-Winning Finalist Beverly Hills Book Awards

The gripping story of the Italian Campaign and Nazi Occupation of Rome in 1943-1944 through the eyes of the Allies, the German Occupiers, Pope Pius XII and the Vatican, and the Roman Resistance. In this second historical fiction novel in the bestselling WWII Series, the Eternal City of Rome is a besieged city. In this perilous wartime setting, Rome is a tinderbox of four conflicting parties: the Allied liberators; the brutal German occupiers; the Vatican and Pope Pius XII, deeply involved in the plot to remove Hitler from power while struggling to save Rome from destruction; and the resolute Partisans. Based on actual historical events and newly released OSS/CIA and KGB documents, Altar of Resistance recounts in detail the long, hard road that led to the Allied liberation of Rome


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/14/22.

Currently Free.

*Grandfather Anonymous (Old Code Book 1) *




  








*Elderly, unarmed, and extremely dangerous.*

Ajay Andersen was the best hacker the NSA had ever hired. He sank corporations, toppled governments, and broke cryptography. All of it. Retirement hasn't slowed him down one bit, thank you very much.

His granddaughters are threatened, and he's going to need to step it up a notch. Biotech corporations and criminal enterprises hold the keys to survival, but ubiquitous surveillance threatens to reveal Ajay’s every move. Ajay would do anything to protect his family, but the more he digs, the more he dredges up the shadows of his own dangerous past.

He only needs to know one thing:

What makes his granddaughters so darn dangerous?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Biohack: A high-tech conspiracy thriller (Shadow Operatives Book 1)*




  








An elite hacker. A grieving mother. A startling discovery that alters their lives.

Kaden Baker, a hacker and covert ops specialist, finds her life turned upside down when she discovers that the parents who raised her were imposters.

Were they hired by the same shadowy figure who’s been financing her high-stakes secret missions beneath the Vatican and in Washington, D.C.? She crosses paths with Valerie, a special ed teacher still haunted by her toddler’s drowning accident. Together they’re drawn to a mysterious biotech company where they make one startling discovery after another. But each step closer to the truth puts their lives at greater risk. Can they uncover the truth about Valerie’s surrogacy, escape with their lives and foil a plot against humanity itself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Murder at Sissingham Hall (An Angela Marchmont Mystery Book 1)*




  







On his return from South Africa, Charles Knox is invited to spend the weekend at the country home of Sir Neville Strickland, whose beautiful wife Rosamund was once Knox's fiancée. But in the dead of night Sir Neville is murdered. Who did it? As suspicion falls on each of the house guests in turn, Knox finds himself faced with deception and betrayal on all sides, and only the enigmatic Angela Marchmont seems to offer a solution to the mystery. This 1920s whodunit will delight all fans of traditional country house murder stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*In the Dark (A Holt Foundation Story Book 2) *




  








Marissa Rooney stands in her daughter's empty dorm room, a half-used vial of insulin clutched in her trembling hand. Brooke has been missing for days. Her roommate hasn't seen her since that night in the bar. And if Marissa has Brooke's insulin, it means that Brooke does not.

But Marissa isn't alone in her terror. A phantom from her past is lurking in the shadows, waiting in the night, and holding her family captive...in the dark.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One Too Many (Truth In Lies Book 1) *




  








A brand-new series from NYT’s best-selling author Melody Anne who’s teamed up once again with the fantastic John Henley in a world of high stakes crime as the infamous granddaughter of Joseph Anderson starts her new path in life in Miami with the FBI. This is just the beginning but there’s no stopping this journey Jasmine began seven years ago with a group of Special Ops men where she found her passion in life to take down bad guys while she finds herself.

Jasmine Anderson, the firstborn grandchild of Billionaire Joseph Anderson, from Melody Anne’s NYT best-selling series, is determined to make it on her own. She never minded living under the protective umbrella of her family as a child, and even through college it wasn't so bad, but when she decides her life is meant to serve her community and country in the FBI she knows it’s time to cut the protective stings.

Fresh out of the Academy, and ready to take down any criminal who gets in her way, Jasmine doesn't fully understand how much these criminals are willing to fight back. When multiple men begin shooting, she finally begins to understand the difficult path of her career. The men and women of the underground are devious and willing to do just about anything not to be caught, especially by those in the crosshairs of the FBI — but she’s not afraid.

Even when Jasmine isn’t in danger, the past protections she was trying to escape from come to her present and interfere in her first operation, nearly getting one of her best friends in seriously hot water from Jasmine’s FBI team. This won’t work.

Jasmine Anderson is breaking the mold away from her ultrawealthy family and proving it takes more than a large bank account to find yourself. Sure, that gives her security, but she’s always been meant for more, and she’s going to show the world exactly what that is.

Join Jasmine, her FBI partner, Hunter Sparks, Jasmine’s best friend, Ember Lennox, and Doctor Mora Perez on a brand-new series of crime, deception, drugs, villains, sexual chemistry, amazing partners and new and old friends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Red Earth (The Misadventures of Max Bowman Book 3) *




  








RED EARTH. GROUND ZERO.

Max Bowman has female problems. Specifically, three beautiful, rich daughters of three powerful and influential men—all of them with their own secret agendas. Unfortunately, Max doesn’t know which one to trust or which way to turn, because a vicious killer is hot on his heels. And the most perplexing thing about this psychopath is that he isn’t after Max himself—but everyone he knows and loves.

From New York City to Miami, from Washington D.C. to Sedona, Arizona, Max is on the run. And that’s not easy when you have two broken toes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BENEATH LOST GROUND: Gripping Irish Crime Mystery - Detective Conal Brophy Book 1 (Detective Conal Brophy Crime Thrillers) *




  








A wealthy couple is dead. Their child is missing.

For DS Conal Brophy, a detective at a crossroads, this could be the case that breaks him. While he struggles to find a lead, a suspect from an old investigation reappears, muddying the waters.

As past and present collide, Brophy is forced to question his role in a case that haunts him, as he hunts for the killer and the missing boy.

But will the truth cost him more than his career?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Friends From the Edge *




  








A missing teenage boy. Three friends who know what happened. A secret they swear never to tell. Until the secret comes back to haunt them…thirty years later.

Jack, Matt, Cassie, and Lisa are four friends growing up on “The Edge”, a cul-de-sac in the 80s. The alpha male, the lucky one, the goody-two shoes, and the glamorous hottie that all the boys want. On the outside, they seem to have it all. Yet inside, the teens are shattered in pieces. It is their unbreakable friendship with each other that prevents them from falling apart. Until the one night when tragedy is set forth into motion by their actions, leaving one of the four dead...and missing. The remaining three swear to never speak of that night again…or to each other. They go their separate ways, hoping to bury their mistakes and the past.

Thirty years later, one of the friends gets an ominous message. Someone is digging into their past and threatening to expose their secret. Who is it and what do they really want? Is their secret the only thing that isn’t safe, or are their lives in danger, too?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Alpha: The Ian Ridgefield Story (Military Might Series Book 1) *




  








Ian Ridgefield thought he was done with the military. He had completed more than he ever expected and did it at a level few will ever reach. Back home and taking care of his mother, even if she didn't ask for it, while quickly moving up the corporate ladder, his days of being a door kicker and dealing with sand rubbing his skin raw were further and further away.

When Washington D.C. turns into a proverbial hellhole, the Pentagon razed to the ground, within a matter of seconds, he is presented with a request that he isn't sure he wants to accept. This decision is even more difficult to make when a woman he hadn't thought about for more than a decade has entered his life and keeping it more than a little interesting.

Ian's code of moral justice may land him into legal trouble and the stand he makes to save the life of one while taking others, is difficult to offset for the community he lives in but can they agree to overlook it? When two people with more money and legal power than any duo in the country are willing to help ensure he stays on the outside of the Tombs in New York City it is a reality he has a difficult time accepting.

Will Ian, finally, find peace in life and chemistry with the woman of his dreams, or will the skeletons come crashing out of his closet and destroy the foundation he has worked so hard to create? Travel through the journey of treacherous deceit, ecstatic highs, military men standing up to corrupt governments, and men being an impenetrable wall between pure evil and the women they have sworn to protect.

The first book in a wonderful series highlighting the men and women who have, or do, serve in the military. This is not a stand-alone book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Natural Remedies: Ultimate Guide on Herbal Remedies For Improved Health - Eliminate Fatigue and Stop Procrastination (Use Natural Cures To Beat Anxiety, Panic Attacks, Inflammation, Colds And Flu) *




  








Heal Yourself with Natural Home Remedies! No Drugs! The remedies inside have been collected from various places from around the world giving you a mixed assortment of home remedies to help you in treating some of the most common and basic ailments.

Natural remedies are much safer and healthier as compared to synthetic drugs. These synthetic drugs have side effects that can worsen your illness. A home remedy made from all-natural ingredients will benefit you in a healthy and a side effect-free way.

Here Is A Preview Of What You'll Learn...

History Of Natural Remedies
Why Natural Alternatives vs. Prescription Drugs
Natural Remedies For Seasonal Ailments
Natural Remedies For Skin Ailments
Natural Remedies For Gastrointestinal Ailments
Natural Remedies For Headaches And Migraines
Natural Remedies For Joint, Tendons And Ligament Ailments
Natural Remedies For Depression
Natural Remedies For Sleep Insomnia
Natural Remedies For Sinus & Yeast Infections
and much more

Over the years I have began to realize that this is a very common and many people are looking for additional, more holistic ways of treating minor issues that won't have them second guessing later. This is my motivation for creating "Natural Remedies" and I hope you will find many solutions to everyday problems, and live a much healthier and happy life!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mission to Ireland: WWI True Story of Smuggling Guns to the Irish Coast (The Great War Series) *




  








A thrill a minute. You don't have to be a World War I buff to savor this one.” ─ Reviewer

A daring captain. A ship full of weapons. And a sinister plot that could cripple Britain.

In the heart of world war one, a devious plan devised by the German navy led to Naval Officer Captain Karl Spindler embarking on a perilous and secret mission. His task—to deliver German weaponry to Ireland and spark what would become the Easter Uprising.

Departing from Norway with a disguised ship, Spindler undertook a perilous mission with a small crew and a hold full of explosives. If he succeeded, he could unleash a threat that would cripple the British war effort. But if he failed, a prisoner of war would be his fate…

Uncover a thrilling true story from the depths of world war one. Told with heart pounding detail that brings the lesser-known stories of the war to life, Mission to Ireland delivers a thrill a minute. You don’t need to be a history buff to enjoy this one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/14/22.

Currently Free.

*World at War: Unforgettable Tales from the First and Second World Wars *




  








"True Stories of Endurance, Horror and Beautiful Human Beings.” ─ Reviewer

Haunting Truths We Must Never Forget.

This is a collection of stories from:


WW1: Tales from the Trenches
WW2: Snipers, Spies and Tales of the World at War
Follow in the footsteps of the British, German and American servicemen as they detail the life and struggles of war in mysterious and foreign countries. Uncover their mesmerizing, realistic stories of combat, courage, and distress in readable and balanced stories told from the front lines.

This book brings you firsthand accounts of combat and brotherhood, of captivity and redemption, and the aftermath of a war that left no community unscathed in the world. These stories have everything from spies and snipers to submarines and air raids. A great book for anyone who wants to learn what it was like during the world war conflicts between 1914-1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Eruption: The Climate Dawn Project (The Climate Dawn Project Trilogy Book 1) *




  








*Creation begins with destruction.*

SERIES OF THE YEAR • "Mind-blowing is an understatement. Feels like reading a movie!"— SETH COMIRE, I♥SCI-FI PODCAST

The Climate Dawn Project is a time-twisting trilogy about a doomed civilization. But the Climate Council has a plan... and hides an ancient secret. Can they rewrite the past in time to save their future?

In Cycle 2296, climate refugee protests turn violent. Councilors know the Dawn Project’s terraforming phase must begin soon. As the artificial volcanic eruption looms, they call on their savior, biologist Kaia Badra, to inspire her civilization on the brink to begin its exodus to the heavens.

Will it be an audacious act of creation, or end in apocalyptic destruction?

Ripped from the headlines, Eruption, the first book in the Climate Dawn Project trilogy, wraps a gripping science fiction saga around one extreme climate mitigation plan from today’s cutting-edge research

*The complete trilogy is also available as Relics of Dawn — all three books in one!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Calamity under the Chandelier (A Sleuthing Starlet Mystery Book 1)*




  








Murder. Manor homes. Malfunctioning chandeliers.

Hollywood starlets are supposed to be happily on set in sunny California, and not trapped in drafty manor houses during ferocious snowstorms.

But after Cora Clarke's best friend and fellow actress elopes with an English earl, Cora visits England to help her friend brave the aristocratic disapproval of her new husband's family.

Unfortunately, the holiday turns nightmarish when a chandelier crashes down and kills somebody. When suspicion falls on her friend, Cora vows to figure out the identity of the murderer. After all, blizzards have a habit of preventing the police from arriving, and body counts have a dreadful habit of growing.

NB: This book was previously titled Murder at the Manor House.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BEWARE THE PAST a gripping crime thriller with a huge twist (Detective Matt Ballard Mystery Book 1) *




  








A stunning new crime thriller from #1 best-selling author Joy Ellis with a totally shocking conclusion. Discover the author everyone’s talking about.

ONE TERRIBLE CASE ALWAYS HAUNTED DETECTIVE MATT BALLARD. NOW MANY YEARS LATER, THE KILLER SEEMS TO BE BACK. AND THIS TIME HE’S AFTER MATT.

When Matt Ballard was starting out his career, three boys were murdered in the same area, the remote and bleak Gibbet Fen. When the main suspect was killed in a hit-and-run, the killings stopped. But Matt was not satisfied that the real murderer had been caught.

Over 25 years later, Matt gets a photo in an unmarked envelope. It’s of the Gibbet Fen crime scene. And the picture was taken before the murder took place.

More photos arrive, relating to the historic murders, as well as intimate pictures of Matt’s very secret private life.

A KILLER WHO WILL STOP AT NOTHING TO DESTROY A DETECTIVE.

Then another murder happens, with some of the hallmarks of the old case. Has the killer returned or is this just a sick copycat determined to ruin Matt’s life and reputation? Everyone around Matt is in danger as the killer plays mind games with the detective.

In an absolutely breathtaking conclusion, Matt and his team race against time to stop a vicious killer who knows no limits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*MURDER IN AN IRISH BOG: police dig deep to solve a mystery (The Galway Homicides Book 11) *




  








Too late to find a missing man, are Irish detectives in time to catch his killer?

It is only a passing comment in the post office in a remote part of Western Ireland that alerts police to the disappearance of Davin Faherty. But foul play is established when his unceremoniously wrapped corpse turns up in a bog.

His brother falls under suspicion, but why kill over a near-useless piece of grazing land?

DI Maureen Lyons leads the investigation but relies on trusty Mulholland, the old-school local policeman stationed in Clifden, for the legwork.

She has other problems: an illegal cannabis farm and a prospector from a US minerals company who won’t take no for an answer.

Ultimately, however, DI Lyons will need to get her hands dirty before the killer vanishes into the coastal mist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Keys of Life: Uriel's Justice *




  








Long ago, a violent war erupted between the Children of the Nephilim, who had once taken Eve's daughters as wives, and the Pure of Heart. The Nephilim's thirst for revenge rages through history as they slowly infiltrate global corporations, secret societies and international politics. The goal: is total domination.

Cordy McDermott isn't your typical veterinarian - unless your veterinarian also happens to have a black belt in karate. After rescuing an Egyptian princess from being sold as a sex slave, Cordy finds herself in the crosshairs of death, tangled in a harrowing battle dating to Biblical times.

Across the world, a young, brawny archeologist stumbles upon an ancient relic at the Egyptian temple of Abu Simbel after a mysterious dream. On the run, Ash and Cordy team up in a thrilling race against time to keep balance from falling in favor of an enemy bent on vengeance and absolute control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/15/22.

Currently Free.

*TANKS: A Collection of Images and Articles Previously Published Separately*




  







A collection of articles that cover little known information regarding some well-known vehicles. The Challenger 2 that was exported to Oman, Tortoise A39 tank that is on a firing range in Scotland, The Sherman used by the Canadians after the Second World War, the nine Challenger 2 prototype vehicles and the Chieftain tanks that were used by the Royal Army Of Oman in the eighties and nineties. The content is image heavy with many previously unseen colour photographs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/16/22.

Currently Free.

*Jurassic Resort: We must enter the past to survive the future *




  







An alien fleet will arrive in 50 years to exterminate humanity, but physicists discovered a portal to dinosaur times. Only by putting people in the past can we survive the future. All we must do is create a self-sustaining population in a world dominated by Earth’s fiercest creatures. What could go wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Emergence Series (Books 1-3), A Post-Apocalyptic Zombie Thriller*




  








See why readers are calling the Emergence Series a bold reinvention of the zombie theme that will have you gripping the edge of your seat.

An epic struggle for survival between humans and a twisted mutation of undead begins in Emergence when a deadly virus, originating in China, quickly spreads throughout the world as it turns humans into cunning predators with interconnected mental abilities. The human race is about to become an endangered species unless CIA Agent Will Reisner and his elite team can track down the source of the virus before the world is completely consumed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Much A’Broom About Nothing: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Magical Renaissance Faire Mysteries Book 1)*




  






*Trapped in a magical Renaissance Faire and accused of murder. Huzzah!*

When Adelaide “Laidey” Ryan dragged herself off the couch for a date at the Renaissance Faire, she didn’t expect to run into her cheating ex-fiancé. The day only gets better when she winds up trapped on the magical grounds and discovers she’s a witch. And the best part? She’s charged with a homicide she didn’t commit.

With the “help” of a snarky talking cat, this former Pilates teacher will have to wade through a turkey-leg sized list of suspects to find the real killer, all while juggling her new job as a broom maker’s apprentice. Despite her troubles, there’s a dashingly handsome pirate captain who has her heart aflutter. But time is running out on her sleuthing, and the lazy sheriff is eager to march her to the gallows.

Can Laidey catch the murderer, or will her snooping make her Faire game for the killer?

Much A’Broom About Nothing is the first book in the humorous paranormal cozy series, Magical Renaissance Faire Mysteries. If you like snarky heroines, twisty mysteries, and a hint of romance, you’ll love curling up with Erin Johnson’s charming whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Case at Barton Manor: A 1920s Murder Mystery *




  








Not all widows are elderly...and not all ladies are proper.

If one more person gives Rosemary Lillywhite unwanted advice on when to stop mourning the loss of her beloved husband, she fears she will lose control of her sensibilities.

All she wants is to be left alone to drown her misery in a glass of gin and tonic, but when Grace Barton knocks on the door of her dead husband’s investigative office, Rosemary faces a choice: come out of hiding or turn away someone in need of help.

As Grace recounts her tale of intrigue, Rosemary discovers a shared connection with the woman that has her accepting an invitation she'd just as soon turn down.

With her best friend--bright young thing Vera Blackburn--by her side, Rosemary trades her widow weeds for a party dress and heads to a fancy do at Barton Manor.

The drinks flow freely, but there’s an undercurrent of unease until finally, the night ends in murder--one in which Rosemary's brother becomes the prime suspect!

What’s worse, the handsome chief inspector on the case is a man she knows well: he was her husband’s best mate, and he takes a dim view of lady detectives--or perhaps just of Rosemary becoming one.

What will it take for Rosemary to solve the crime before her brother hangs for a murder he didn’t commit?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Miami Chill: A Titus Novel (Titus Florida Crime Thriller Series Book 2)*




  








Is Titus ready to confront his troubled past?

He thought he’d be long gone by now, but new clues about his fiancée’s murder have kept him in Miami. While trying to piece it all together and working a security gig at a famous hotel on Ocean Drive, he’s literally thrown into the middle of a blackmail scheme against a stunning billionaire CEO. Titus being Titus, he can’t resist offering his special style of two-fisted help—but she insists that she doesn’t need it and orders him to not get involved.

Too bad Titus doesn’t take orders.

Especially after clues point to a human-smuggling ring protected by a mysterious figure named “Jakob,” a foreign agent embedded in a position of power. Titus teams up with a rogue cop to smash the ring, but is thwarted at every turn by a bullheaded FBI agent and a slithery assassin who enjoys torture.

Now he’s uncovered a personal connection to all this that changes his world forever and slams him face-to-face with his own tortured past—including a person he never expected to see again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Show Me (Thomas Prescott Book 4)*




  








In the electrifying fourth book in the bestselling Thomas Prescott series, Prescott must prove a horrific crime in a small town is tied to Big Biotech. 

When retired homicide detective Thomas Prescott learns he's inherited a 250-acre farm in Tarrin, Missouri (pop. 2,100), he can't get there fast enough. As he slowly acclimates to small town living, he hears rumblings about a horrific crime in the town's past. Four years earlier, a recently fired employee of the local grocery store enacted his revenge, shooting and killing the owner of the store, plus four customers, then turning the gun on himself. The crime appears to have been solved, but Prescott has his doubts.

Balancing farm life and a budding romance with the town veterinarian, Prescott begins reinvestigating the crime. On the surface, the case is cut and dry—a revenge killing gone bad. But what if revenge wasn't the motive? What if the store owner wasn't the target?

One by one, Prescott delves into the victims' pasts. As Prescott digs deeper, he discovers the murders were twenty years in the making and soon finds himself in the unfamiliar waters of Big Biotech, GMOs, political payoffs, hired mercenaries, and the shadowy past of one of the most hated companies in the world.

The books in The Thomas Prescott Series can be enjoyed in any order,


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/16/22.

Currently Free.

*KILLER IN THE PHOTO: An intriguing thriller *




  








He's a ruthless killer. He thinks he's in total control.

She's sworn to get even. She'll stop at nothing to catch him.

Kate St George is the Human Resources manager of Global Cuisine, an international catering group. She uses her position as cover to run a covert intelligence gathering unit of the UK's National Crime Agency.

Her life is thrown into turmoil when a family member dies after ingesting a mysterious substance.

Kate's ex-lover, Detective Inspector Patrick Ramsay of the Metropolitan Police, is assigned to investigate the death.

Defying orders, Kate launches a parallel investigation and swears to track down the killer.

As the body count rises, she uncovers a link between Ramsay's investigation and imminent terrorist attacks in London and Bangkok. Walking a tightrope to keep her secret activities hidden, Kate is forced to collaborate with Ramsay to stop the attacks.

Out of options and time, Kate devises a daring plan to neutralize the terrorists. She risks her life, only to discover that she's made a serious miscalculation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/17/22.

Currently Free.

*The Final Wars Rage (Final Wars Trilogy Book 2) *




  







BASTIEN LYONS CAN'T MOVE ON WITH HIS LIFE, AND THAT MIGHT KILL HIM. Despite escaping to the moon's Nippon One colony with a new identity after a failed effort to save New Paris from destruction, he finds himself amidst danger again. The brutal world of the twenty-third century has dark plans. Parisian ruins send shockwaves through the remaining two civilizations of the solar system, Nippon One and the Port Sydney colony on Mars, shaking the tenuous peace between them. Bastien understands political tensions all too well and knows something terrible is about to happen. Trade wars erupt to signal deeper conflicts to come. Pirates lash out in revenge at Port Sydney for wiping out Parisian euphoria drug factories. Yakuza wage gang wars to control the remaining euphoria on Nipponese streets. If that wasn't enough...

MARIE DUBOIS LIVES, AND HER SURVIVAL THREATENS HUMANITY. The deposed cyborg queen has escaped the destruction of her New Paris, and Martian General Frank Crone recognizes her menace could rip apart the fragile peace. His digital overlords, an AI construct that enforces treaties, cannot learn she's alive and ready to return to mayhem. He'll do whatever it takes to rid the world of the defrocked demagogue before she is discovered, even if it means tilting his moral compass. Frank's deadly goal not only demands the skills of his petri-dish humanoid Lieutenant General Alice Smith and the Nipponese royal police chief Reo Honda, it also needs an outside killer. Bastien wants to stay alive by staying away from that work and far from Marie. But he needs to rescue civilization in a world where... 

THE FINAL WARS RAGE.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Widowmaker Outpost: A Cyberpunk Mystery Novel (Dawn Moriti Book 1)*




  








A remote outpost in the savage wastes goes dark.

When the ruling corporations of Earth’s last free city cover up the incident, Dawn Moriti is hired to discover the fate of a lost researcher.

Her client is her sister, a genetically engineered soldier who threatened to kill her if they ever ran into each other again. The missing researcher? Their kid brother Pascal.

Together, they will have to set aside their differences and navigate the tangled web of a corrupt corporation with a private military.

Dawn soon learns the research station has stumbled upon a secret someone in New Pacific is willing to kill to protect.

Between death squads, shady cops, and her lethal sister, finding Pascal may cost her everything.

If you like electrifying action and captivating characters surviving a ruthless post-apocalyptic world, you’ll love this novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Memories and Matchsticks (The Sam and Bump Misadventures Book 1)*




  






There's an arsonist on the loose in rural Wilton, Indiana — and he'll do whatever it takes to keep from being found out. Even murder.

Out of work, accident prone, and dateless, Sam McNamee packs up her belongings and her daughter to move to the Florida Keys, where she can pen love stories as S.A. Mack to ease the lingering pain of her husband's death. First, though, she has to help her dad sell his home of forty-plus years. It just might be the hardest job she's ever tackled. He's a hoarder; she's a neat freak.

The night she returns to Wilton, Sam plows into a mangy mutt on a rain-slicked country road. Bump, the dog she rescues, has a history that drags Sam and her family into a web of danger, making her father a prime suspect.

Feuds and secrets run deep in Humboldt County. Sam can't leave until the arsonist is uncovered. Not that she'd want to anymore, since veterinarian Clint Chastain has stolen her heart.

In Memories and Matchsticks, N. Gemini Sasson combines comedy and romance as accidental female sleuth Sam McNamee rediscovers love in a sleepy Midwestern town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Big 500 - 1980s Music Trivia and Fun Facts: Embrace the Nostalgia of the 80s By Testing Your Knowledge and History of Classic Pop, Rock, New Wave, Hip Hop and More! *




  








*Have you always felt a certain nostalgia to the 1980s even if you didn’t grow up in it?*
Were you a child, teenager or young adult in the 80s and want to relive the best years of your life?

Well now you can travel back in time and embrace your over the top fashion sense that’s dying to come out! Put on your shoulder pads, oversized jewelry and perm your hair.

It’s time to truly test your 80s expertise with a treasure chest of trivia questions and fun facts that will make you love the most exciting decade in music history even more!

In The Big 500 - 1980s Music Trivia and Fun Facts, you will discover:


● Why the 1980s was one of the most influential, unique and creative decades in music history

● 350 trivia quiz questions that cover the most important musical genres of the decade

● Test yourself not only on mainstream Pop and Rock, Synth Pop and New Wave but also tougher niches like Ska, Heavy Metal, Hip Hop and more!

● Bonus chapters to test your knowledge on historic events, album covers, music from film and tv and more!

● 150 fun facts you might not know about your favorite artists and bands from this magical decade of music

● Bonus QR codes to access 10 FREE online Guitar lessons

And much more.

If you’ve been waiting for a fun and exciting way to test your 1980s musical knowledge then your wait is finally over!

By the end of this book, you will have found out just how much of an 80s music wizard you really are and better yet, increased your knowledge even further so that any pub quiz team would be lucky to have you as their music round secret weapon!

If you're ready to find out just how well you remember 80s popular music, then scroll up and click the “Add to Cart” button right now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Grave Encounters: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








Sarah Perrigo just wants to know what happened to her twin sister, Renee Alcott. The suspicious circumstances surrounding her suicide are only made more questionable when her husband, Michael, has her cremated before Sarah or her parents can pay their last respects. Sarah flies from her home state of California to Knoxville, Tennessee, to visit the old estate. After a few ghostly encounters, Sarah becomes obsessed with learning the truth about his family and what happened in Delany Falls.

The Haunting of Bechdel Mansion

A paranormal phenomenon, a mysterious curse, and an unsolved murder forty years in the making.

A young couple moves into their dream home only to find a dark presence lurking from within. For Curtis and Mary, the small town of Redwood, Indiana seems too good to be true. Everything is perfect, including the Victorian mansion they purchased at a great price. But they soon experience terrifying supernatural encounters tied to the deadly secrets of an unsolved mass murder. Can they solve the mystery in time? Or will they face the same doomed fate as the tenants who came before them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hot Flush: Super Powers are Wasted on the Young (Euphemia Sage Chronicles Book 1) *




  








SUPERPOWERS ARE WASTED ON THE YOUNG.
Book One: in a cozy animal crime/mystery series with a fabulous new female heroine and a touch of magical realism - the perfect escape.

Euphemia Sage has been waiting for menopause – if only to find out if she has inherited the mysterious, hereditary, “Rachel's Switch”: powers alluded to in mysterious letters by her Aunt Maree. When Euphemia becomes embroiled in the troubles of her friend Jane, she realizes the stories were true and will stop at nothing to make things right – for Jane, for herself, and for her family in this story full of twists, turns, surprises, and most of all – courage.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*JUSTICE (The Magnolia Bluff Crime Chronicles Book 8 ) *




  







A young girl is discovered raped and murdered just outside of Magnolia Bluff, Texas. State Conservation Police Officer, Madison Jackson is stunned to her core. The sight of that battered and bruised child on a stainless-steel slab in the morgue sends Madison on a perilous trip south of the border into the heart of the deadly Mexican cartel country. Madison is kidnapped. Will she make it out alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/17/22.

Currently Free.

*Shadows We Remain (Caroline Creek Series Book 1) *




  








Private investigator Bruce Ellsworth is familiar with the Amish. In his previous job as Sheriff in Castleton, Illinois, he was occasionally summoned to the nearby Amish community of Caroline Creek to solve a minor disagreement. But when an Amish family arrives at his office seeking help in finding their missing son, Bruce quickly finds himself caught up in a tangled web of FBI informants, Mafiosos, and secret societies that threaten to upend his whole world, and possibly get him killed.

At seventeen, Maria Reader is destined to follow in the footsteps of all Amish girls that came before—baptism, marriage and about a dozen children. Unfortunately, it is Maria's brother Eli who has disappeared, which changes everything. Maria faces an impossible dilemma: forget about her brother, as her church elders demand, or do the unthinkable to try and save him.

Maria teams up with Bruce, and together they uncover a decades-old secret—Eli is not the first from Caroline Creek to disappear under mysterious circumstances. What’s even worse is that the criminals may be getting help from someone inside the community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/18/22.

Currently Free.

*55 *




  







Brian is surrounded by family and friends at his 54th birthday party. He has an important job & contributes to society. He's the picture of health at a time when life expectancy has been extended by 40 years or more. But New America says his time is up.

Set in Raleigh, North Carolina in a dystopian New America, “55” presents ageism in its cruelest form. Anyone over the age of 55 is deemed to be a drain on society because they consume too many resources and do not contribute enough. Brian lived through the devastating famine that precipitated the rise of the new society, and he raised his family under the new rules. The luxuries of his former life, such as the ability to have a family pet, are now reserved only for the ruling class, who are allowed to live nearly indefinitely because of advances in the pharmaceutical industry. 

Brian's daughter, a rising political star in New America’s drone program, is thriving in the new society. But she can do little to save Brian and appears to simply use him to advance her own career. Resigned to his fate, Brian carries out the duties required of him in the final year at his job, including training a young protege eager to advance. Brian’s work involves the testing of the government-mandated microchips that are required to function in every aspect of life, including buying food, attending school, and going to the doctor. He soon discovers a new sinister use for the microchips and is determined to sabotage the project and save himself at the same time, all while dealing with his daughter and her powerful allies. Brian’s cause is more important than he realizes, with the potential to impact the entire world. But, all is not as it seems. The circumstances that brought the former United States to its knees were no accident, and Brian's daughter is in a position to set them all in motion again. Brian finds his own allies in the lawless “bush country,” as well as the truth about New America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Old Chrome Box Set *




  






Hunter or Hunted?

After fleeing River City with a body full of hardware he doesn’t own, Miles Kim seeks refuge from Meridian Corporation in the wasteland town of Seraph. But Miles has a head full of secrets he can’t access.

All too soon, he learns his former masters aren’t ready to release an old soldier like him so easily. And Seraph has its own criminals, mercenaries, and bounty hunters who are all on the lookout for a payday.

Unfortunately for them, Miles Kim won’t go down so easily.

The Old Chrome Boxed set includes the following complete novels:

The Seraph Engine
The Atomic Ballerina
A Haunt of Jackals.
Discover a new favorite series in this post-apocalyptic cyberpunk adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Felons and Fangs (Smoke and Shadows Book 2) *




  






A god, a vampire, and a thief walk into my life. Only one is going to walk out.

Cameron Blaze was hoping for a quiet week to relax and recuperate. However, a chance encounter with a master thief sets her on a collision course with the deadly Collective. Now she must make a choice: Work for the Collective or try to outrun their anger before it turns lethal.

As pressure from the Collective mounts, Cameron must stay one step ahead of some of New Orleans’ most deadly supernaturals. Which is when a god appears to convince Cameron to rescue the woman he loves from a nest of power-hungry vampires intent on a violent coup.

With pressure mounting on all sides, Cameron needs to out-smart a god, out-fight a nest of vampires, and out-maneuver a master criminal. In a desperate race for survival, will she stay one step ahead of her pursuers or has her luck finally run out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Smoke and Mirrors: A YA Paranormal Urban Fantasy Trilogy (Visions of Darkness Trilogy Book 1) *




  









An apocalyptic game of cat and mouse...

I have a good life in New York City, apart from the recurring nightmares. That, and my father’s mysterious disappearance years ago.

And in a blinding instant, that life is stolen from me.

A wayward genius has discovered a powerful grimoire that grants full control over demons, and has begun his warpath towards total annihilation. With my newly-endowed ability to envisage future events, I’m the only one who can stop him.

Stuck with my brother and a supernatural bounty hunter seeking vengeance, I now need to prevent a nightmarish catastrophe from being unleashed.

It won’t be easy to stop these diabolic entities emerging from the darkness.

Let the survival games begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Masquerades and Murder (A Holly Daye Mystery Book 1) *




  








A pretty mask hides a wealth of sins …

When her perennial screw up brother is accused of murdering a local podcaster during a Halloween party, former sheriff’s deputy Holly Daye plunges into the investigation and uncovers a decades old secret along with a killer who will do anything to keep the past buried, including putting Holly six feet under.

Come on down to Sanctuary Bay, South Carolina a small Lowcountry town full of quirky Southerners running amok, an English Bulldog that sniffs out a heap of trouble, and a snarky heroine that tries to keep the crazy confined to the boundaries of Noble County.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nadia Wolf: Books 1-3 *




  








Fun and hilarious characters take center stage in this action-packed mystery series.

This three-book bundle includes: The Big Blind, High Stakes, and Cashing Out.

It’s all fun and games until someone gets murdered.

Nadia Wolf has one wish: Win the World Poker Tournament and collect the one-million dollar prize. Beating Caleb, who challenges her poker career, wouldn't hurt either.

However, the tournament goes sideways when someone is murdered, and the prize money disappears in front of a live audience. Not one witness sees where the money went nor who killed the victim.

In a twist of fate, Nadia teams up with the casino’s sinfully handsome CEO in an attempt to find the missing prize and to solve a perilous mystery that plagues the casino. With Greyson’s overwhelming allure, Nadia has to keep her head in the game and her hands to herself.

With Caleb and Greyson claiming a stake; Nadia’s career, life, and heart will never be the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder A La Carte: The 4th Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries) *




  







Murder A La Carte is the fourth novel in a mystery series featuring Private Investigator, Nicoli “Nikki” Hunter. Nikki lives aboard a 46-foot sailboat on the California coast and rents a ground floor office in the marina complex where her boat is docked. In Murder A La Carte, an abused nine-year-old boy comes to Nikki’s office, and asks her to find out who killed his mom. Meanwhile, Nikki’s significant other, Detective Bill Anderson, is investigating the homicide of a registered sex offender. It doesn’t take long for Nikki to identify how these cases, and several other local murders, intersect. She’s in for a wild ride chasing down a vigilante with a mission to kill as many sexual predators as possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death on the Danube: A New Year’s Murder in Budapest (Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








Who knew a New Year’s trip to Budapest could be so deadly? The tour must go on – even with a killer in their midst…

Recent divorcee Lana Hansen needs a break. Her luck has run sour for going on a decade, ever since she got fired from her favorite job as an investigative reporter. When her fresh start in Seattle doesn’t work out as planned, Lana ends up unemployed and penniless on Christmas Eve.

Dotty Thompson, her landlord and the owner of Wanderlust Tours, is also in a tight spot after one of her tour guides ends up in the hospital, leaving her a guide short on Christmas Day.

When Dotty offers her a job leading the tour group through Budapest, Hungary, Lana jumps at the chance. It’s the perfect way to ring in the new year and pay her rent!

What starts off as the adventure of a lifetime quickly turns into a nightmare when Carl, her fellow tour guide, is found floating in the Danube River. Was it murder or accidental death? Suspects abound when Lana discovers almost everyone on the tour had a bone to pick with Carl.

But Dotty insists the tour must go on, so Lana finds herself trapped with nine murder suspects. When another guest turns up dead, Lana has to figure out who the killer is before she also ends up floating in the Danube…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*September's Fury (Larry Macklin Mysteries Book 11) *




  








Having sparked the ire of a cantankerous county resident with plenty of money to burn, criminal investigator Larry Macklin is concerned he may have seriously damaged his father’s chances of re-election as sheriff. When he receives a mysterious phone call from the publisher of the local paper on Pelican Island, Larry is happy to distract himself with the investigation into a possible suicide that may actually be a murder with ties to one of his old cases.

However, the strange death quickly takes a back seat when the forecast calls for a Category 3 hurricane to make landfall just west of Adams County. But even as Larry and the rest of the department grapple with emergency management preparations, another body is discovered with evidence pointing to one of Larry’s biggest fears – that blackmailer and murderer Blake Klein might still be alive and targeting Larry for revenge.

As the storm rages, a killer moves closer to Larry and the ones that he loves. Will he stop the murderer in time, or will this be the case that robs him of everything?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Very Polite Murder (D I Keen investigates Book 1)*




  








With no sign of a break-in, nothing taken and no sexual motive. It must be a domestic murder. Or so DI Keen believes. Eight years after Simon Browning is convicted of murdering his wife the real killer shows himself. It is now down to Simon Browning’s best friend, Tommy, to get DI Keen to re-look at the case and work out who really murdered Mrs. Browning and why?

There is a plan is place and it is heading to conclusion. Set in the Welsh borders, covered with forests, our killer has plenty of ways of disappearing.

A crime series based in Wales. This book does contain some graphic murders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Academy (Dominion City Thrillers Book 1) *




  








A teacher at an elite high school has been murdered — and no one cares.

No one, that is, except for journalist Lisa Winter. Two years ago, Lisa’s parents were ‘disappeared’ by the government. Ever since, she’s been working to reveal the truth about Dominion City — even if it comes at the cost of her own life.

With the help of her wisecracking roommate, Jeremy, Lisa picks at the threads of a conspiracy that takes her from high school all the way to the heart of power.

Meanwhile, the murders continue. As the bodies pile up, Lisa discovers that the truth is stranger and more sinister than she could imagine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Jubilee: Book One of The Ministry of Ungentlemanly Warfare Series *




  








Arthur Cutter's mission is simple. Assess the beaches of Normandy for an amphibious raid, and stop the British War Office from losing the war.

Dieppe. Summer, 1942. Lord Louis Mountbatten, Commander of the Combined Operations Office, has his eye on Northern France and an audacious plan for an Allied raid on this quiet fishing port in Normandy. But the head of the Special Operations Executive, Charles Hambro, has his doubts. Mountbatten’s plans seem politically motivated and dangerously lacking in detail. Bowing to Mountbatten’s seniority – and against his better judgment - Hambro sends his best agent, Arthur Cutter, undercover to France. Smuggled into the outskirts of Dieppe, Cutter links up with a young, idealistic French resistance fighter, Talia Crevier. As the Allied Forces attempted to penetrate the Nazi Atlantic Wall, Cutter and Crevier must find a way to trust each other – and infiltrate the Nazi forces within the town in a desperate attempt to give the raid a fighting chance. But as circumstance and Nazi cunning encircle them, the odds of success for Mountbatten’s Operation Jubilee grow smaller and smaller….


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Memory And Sorrow (Jack Dahlish Book 2) *




  








Sometimes the past comes back to haunt you.

NOW - Jack Dahlish has lived the last ten years believing that he got revenge for the death of his sister. During that time, he has used the coin that hangs around his neck to keep the peace between humans and the supernatural Nox who live hidden among them. When his friend, the bounty hunter Nyk Walsh, comes with an offer to help on a new job, Jack is confronted with the possibility that what he has always believed may have been a lie.

THEN - Twenty-four-year-old Jack comes home from work to find his sister gone. All that she's left behind is a note telling him not to look for her. Presented with evidence that he has been failing in his responsibilities as an older brother, Jack feels compelled to find his sister before something disastrous can happen to her. He's convinced she's fallen in with the wrong crowd, but he's about to find out that he has no idea just how wrong they really are.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Who's That Witch? (The Witches of Holiday Hills Cozy Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








USA TODAY Bestselling Author Carolyn Ridder Aspenson is back with Who’s that Witch? Book three in the Witches of Holiday Hills Cozy Mysteries.

My name is Abby Odell, and I must confess, I’m leading a double life. I’m a witch, but not everyone knows, including my best friend.

Don’t get me wrong, I love it! But being a witch in a predominantly human world is challenging sometimes. My hometown, Holiday Hills, isn’t your typical small town. It’s a magical town, but not to the humans. At least not until recently.

Something’s happening and it’s not good. Magic is no longer hidden, and people are starting to witness events that aren’t humanly possible. And that’s a big problem.

Now my friends and neighbors are on edge, and some residents are even ready to turn Holiday Hills into the next Salem, Massachusetts.

Someone’s changing the way Holiday Hills works, and it’s my job to fix things before they change humanity and magic forever. The problem is, I don’t know the who, what, when or why…just the where. Now I’ve got to find the witch who’s joining worlds and stop it before they tilt the axis so far, Holiday Hills will never be the same.

If you're a magical cozy mystery reader who loves LOL relationships and crazy familiar cats, you'll love this series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Primitive Weapons: A Tye Caine Wilderness Mystery (Tye Caine Wilderness Mysteries Book 2) *




  








It was supposed to be a simple job: go to the private island, find the missing billionaire.

Instead, tracker Tye Caine and his friend Gary find themselves caught in a dark conspiracy that blends ancient artifacts with modern technology.

Hunted by an unseen gunman, stalked by dark shapes in the forest, Tye and Gary must first unlock the decades-old secret of the island, then understand the modern-day technological terror that is about to be unleashed.

Tye will need all his wilderness skills to survive this one.

If you stayed up too late reading The Valley Of Lost Children, if you love mysteries set in the wilderness, if you aren’t afraid of the supernatural, buy Primitive Weapons today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Man in Pieces: An American Nightmare *




  








Driven by bad choices and worse options, a desperate father-to-be must battle his abusive boss for the last slot at a dead-end job, but the fight may lead one of them to murder.

Mike Harper would like nothing more than to burn his dead-end job to the ground. But with a wife on bed rest and a son on the way, discovering that the company is downsizing couldn’t come at a worse time. Now, struggling to stay afloat, Mike is forced to fight for the last remaining spot to secure his family’s future. It’s too bad that Tom, his obnoxious boss, is in the same boat.

Tom Downes is a man with few friends and even fewer prospects, but the aging veteran has never gone down without a fight. Now, with his health failing and his marriage falling apart, Tom is willing to do whatever it takes to keep his job.

With a blinding snowstorm closing in, these two desperate men will battle each other on a long and twisted road fraught with heartbreaking losses – and murder.

For when it comes to staying afloat, the American Dream can break anyone…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Murder in Helsinki *




  







When a frozen corpse is discovered amid a Helsinki winter, Detective Superintendent Topias Torikka is brought in to investigate. The dead man is the husband of a beautiful and beguiling young woman, whom Topias suspects knows more than she reveals. However, before long, she also finds herself in peril, and as the case progresses, so too does the body count. Intriguing connections arise, and motives appear, including the usual suspects: love, betrayal and money. Can Topias identify and bring a criminal conspiracy to justice before someone else dies?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Fatal Boarding (Adrian Tarn Book 1)*




  








“I have never believed in going strictly by the book. My six-foot-two frame has an assortment of scars and marks that readily attest to that. It’s the main reason I’ve never been offered a higher position on a big-draft. But, when things really go to hell, I’m always the first one to get the call. They trust me with their lives, but not their jobs.”
--Adrian Tarn, Chief Security Officer, Starship Electra


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deep Crossing (Adrian Tarn Book 2)*




  







Sequel to Fatal Boarding. No one on Earth could ever convince Adrian Tarn to take an untested prototype spacecraft deeper into unexplored space than anyone had ever been, to retrieve a mysterious artifact never before seen by humans. No one on Earth could ever convince him, but someone did…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lost in the Snow: A Small Town Riveting Kidnapping Mystery*




  








Everyone has a past, and everyone has secrets, no more so than FBI Agent Kira Lockhart. But even after five years, Kira’s past keeps catching up with her. Hoping to distract herself with a new case, Kira realizes the disappearance of a young college student might be a part of a larger conspiracy.

A Mother's Promise

FBI Agent Kira Lockhart has recovered more missing persons than anyone else in the Bureau. But one case haunts her more than any other: her daughter. Five years after Kira failed to save her daughter, she will finally have the chance to catch the people responsible. But will she live long enough to see justice served?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*No Halo Required (Carolina Callings Book 1) *




  







Isaiah Hightower has everything a forty-nine-year-old man could want: respect as a high school principal; admiration as a leader in the black community; and a wife who would do anything for him.

Despite his shining public image, Isaiah's life is plagued with indiscretions. When these threaten to unravel his world, he silences the threat by any means necessary.

When his wife, Yvette, witnesses her husband's greatest sin, her life is about to change forever. But it doesn't have to. One lie will protect her lifestyle and save her husband's reputation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cold Hunger *




  








Daniel Kramer is recovering from a divorce and a great personal tragedy. One night, he rescues a beautiful woman about to tumble onto the Manhattan subway tracks. He dares to imagine that this chance encounter might change his life. It does, but not in a way he ever could have imagined.

Beneath the civilized veneer of New York City lurks a sickness that has been quietly spreading. Those who become infected develop strange appetites and prey on others with cunning and without remorse. As Daniel is drawn into this dark mystery, he discovers that time is running out to thwart their terrible plot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Last Airship (Sam Reilly Book 1)*




  








*A long-lost airship with a deadly cargo. . .*

In 1939 a secret airship departed Germany in the dark of night filled with some of the most influential people of its time, each carrying their most valuable possessions. One such item amongst them was as dangerous as it was priceless.

The airship never reached its destination.

In present day, former Marine troubleshooter Sam Reilly discovers a missing clue about the lost airship, triggering a violent treasure hunt against the most dangerous and ruthless men in the world today. . .

. . . and time is running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mahogany Ship (Sam Reilly Book 2) *




  








An ancient shipwreck.
A pyramid half a mile below the sea.
And a puzzle that must be solved before it destroys humanity.

More than 200 years ago, the Emily Rose became shipwrecked on the southern coast of Australia. The survivors were forced to walk nearly a thousand miles through the unexplored land to reach the only established settlement, Sydney Cove.

Hundreds of miles into their journey they discovered something strange. Something that couldn’t possibly exist.

In present day, Sam Reilly and his team of ocean investigators are exploring the unknown cause of the widespread death of sea life within the Gulf of Mexico.

The two mysteries may just be entangled, and failure to solve them both will result in the greatest threat to ever face the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Atlantis Stolen (Sam Reilly Book 3)*




  








A civilization stolen from the history books.
A billionaire’s obsession to unlock its secrets.
A brotherhood determined to hide the truth.
And time is running out.

Only a handful of people know what destroyed the ancient Atlanteans, whose very existence is a secret that they will kill to protect. Unfortunately, the very same catastrophe that destroyed that once proud civilization is drawing near once more.

The question is, can marine biologist Sam Reilly discover the truth in time to prevent it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*America's Few: Marine Aces of the South Pacific *




  







America's Few delves into the history of US Marine Corps aviation in World War II, following the feats of the Corps' top-scoring aces in the skies over Guadalcanal. Marine Corps aviation began in 1915, functioning as a self-contained expeditionary force. During the interwar period, the support of USMC amphibious operations became a key element of Marine aviation doctrine, and the small force gradually grew.

But in December 1941 came the rude awakening. Within hours of Pearl Harbor, heroic Marine aviators were battling the Japanese over Wake Island. In the South Pacific, the aviators of the US Marine Corps came out of the shadows to establish themselves as an air force second to none. In the summer of 1942, when Allied airpower was cobbled together into a single unified entity – nicknamed 'the Cactus Air Force' – Marine Aviation dominated, and a Marine, Major General Roy Geiger, was its commander. Of the twelve Allied fighter squadrons that were part of the Cactus Air Force, eight were USMC squadrons. 

It was over Guadalcanal that Joe Foss emerged as a symbol of Marine aviation. As commander of VMF-121, he organized a group of fighter pilots that downed 72 enemy aircraft; Foss himself reached a score of 26. Pappy Boyington, meanwhile, had become a Marine aviator in 1935. Best known as the commander of VMF-214, he came into his own in late 1943 and eventually matched Foss's aerial victory score. Through the parallel stories of these two top-scoring fighter aces, as well as many other Marine aces, such as Ken Walsh (21 victories), Don Aldrich (20), John L. Smith (19), Wilbur Thomas (18.5), and Marion Carl (18.5), many of whom received the Medal of Honor, acclaimed aviation historian Bill Yenne examines the development of US Marine Corps aviation in the South Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Farewell, Ham Tan Arty: An Artilleryman’s Journal during the Vietnam War Drawdown *




  








A college senior graduating today may face the daunting challenges of mountainous student debt and questionable job prospects, but not the horrific predicament a student of the 1960’s confronted with the military draft and imminent deployment to fight a deadly and thankless war in Vietnam. FAREWELL, HAM TAN ARTY, An Artilleryman’s Journal during the Vietnam War Drawdowntakes you back with the author as he contemplated the options: flee to Canada, seek special favors to avoid serving, or answer my country’s call.

Much has been written of battles, heroic actions, and fatal political blunders. But what about the average young person pursuing the daily tasks of life, amidst a campus torn by anti-war protests, through dehumanizing training in the sweltering heat of a Georgia summer, playing at war in the former Nazi camps of Germany, then finally on the ground in Vietnam, hoping to survive while carrying out orders from distant generals, and calming the fears of loved ones back home.

My experiences as an artillery officer, advancing from fire bases to province headquarters, speak out from a dust-stained journal, next to letters home nuanced to soften depictions of the dangers of the war zone that lay hidden between the lines. Modern readers seek to go behind the sensationalism of war to contemplate how relationships were maintained with loved ones so far away, and the importance of those connections for boosting morale and fostering hope for the future. Whether through letters written, “Care” packages received, or a remote MARS radiophone call to a mother on Christmas Eve from deep within the distant hinterlands of Vietnam, the feelings expressed melt away the miles, at least for a moment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Adventures at Mars State University*




  







Experience the adventures of the students and military at Mars State University Space Station. Super-marine Bay, genius military researcher Alexis, AI detective Braxton Abrace, strategy genius Oda Nobunaga, and others fight, love, and lose at their treasured university. They fight space pirates led by the legendary Arch Titan - who is protecting a cargo ship with something impossible. A strange signal alters minds on the station, with deadly and regrettable events to follow. They may even find the great dream - a first contact with an alien race. Everything leads to a potential space war that threatens the loved ones at Mars State University Space Station.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Humanity Series: Complete Apocalyptic Dystopian Collection: Books 1-5 *




  








It's not the end of the world ... only humanity!

All five books in the haunting Humanity Series have been brought together in one digital collection. Follow Scott Beck in his quest to keep himself, those he loves, and humanity alive.

Combining dystopian, post-apocalyptic, and cyberpunk fiction, The Humanity Series depicts a future in which humanity is on the brink of annihilation. Join the adventure before it's too late!

1 - Warm Machine

Scott Beck knows the date and month he will die.
What he doesn’t know is which year.
Minutes away from surviving another 22nd April, someone knocks at his door…

Artificial intelligence has uncovered the clockwork nature of the universe. And now, because of the intervention of a religious organisation of Watchers, soon everyone on the planet will discover the date, month and year they will die.

It’s not the end of the world … only humanity.

Begin the adventure before it’s too late!

2 – The Dead Horizon

Some call it the Rapture. Others call it a global genocide. Whatever it was, only thousands of survivors remain on Earth.

When Scott Beck finds himself alive after the Rapture, he retreats to the Lake District in the north of England. Soon afterwards, he finds himself the reluctant guardian of a young woman and on the run from Mathew, a religious megalomaniac, and his Watchers, who are determined to send the few survivors of the Rapture to heaven.

Scott, along with what remains of humanity, having lived with the paradox of knowing the date of his own death, must embrace freedom and cling to hope if he – and humanity – are going to survive.

3 – The Violet Dawn

In a time of deceit, the truth is more important than ever. But the truth is a luxury Scott Beck cannot afford.

Eighteen years after the Rapture, there are only a few thousand survivors left on the planet, all in Britain. Scott and his adopted daughter Eve have kept a small band of survivors safe from Mathew and his Watchers, who are intent on sending every last soul to heaven.

But when Scott discovers dozens of dead bodies, recently killed by something called the Violet Dawn, he can’t ignore the truth behind Eve’s violet eyes.

Finally in possession of an AI that could to save – or destroy – humanity, Scott faces an impossible decision. If he is to help humanity survive, he must confront the darkness of human extinction.

4 – The Digital Resurrection

Scott Beck has always known that it would come to this. It was there all along. It's time for Scott and humanity to stop running – and to fight back.

Unified in their desire to stay alive, the survivors retreat to the south-west of England where they discover that the AI is being kept in a small chapel in St Ives. Intent on saving humanity, the AI is ready to end the life of every human and to bring them all back, along with eight billion other humans, in a digital resurrection. But the survivors, Scott, and Mathew, his nemesis, don’t want this to happen. Scott is faced with a choice: either side with Mathew or give in to an AI that’s ready to kill the last human survivors on the planet.

5 – The Human Genesis

The final book.

A species has its time on Earth.

A human has their time to live.

The end is here. Scott Beck has fought tirelessly to prevent what seems to be the inevitable demise of humanity. This is the end of Scott’s fight against Mathew, a crazed megalomaniac intent on killing every last human. 

Desperate to keep his two sons alive, as well as the other survivors, Scott and his small following retreat to Land’s End for his final stand against a tyrannical, relentless force.

It’s not the end of the world ... yet...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Territ's Trials: Feuding Gods : Book One *




  








Lord Territ of Turin, known by the common folk in his Kingdom Fortuna as “The Lucky Lord”, just wanted to have a grand adventure, as his ancestors did when they founded his dynasty,

But of course, as any modern noble would expect these days, he wanted to be adventuring from the comfort of his luxurious carriage, surrounded by his noble chums and guarded by a small army of guards and knights. That's not too much to ask for, now, is it? What a grand adventure it was supposed to be!

Unfortunately, things don’t go quite as planned for the poor fellow. A variety of difficulties such as assassins, mercenaries, cannibals and a little old fashioned international intrigue get in the way of what was supposed to be a perfectly good adventure.

Why, if things get any crazier, he might just have to take a more ‘hands-on’ approach, and nobody would want that!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Broomsticks and Board Games (A Spooky Games Club Mystery Book 1)*




  








*Dahlia Poplar is a genuine witch, an unofficial gofer, and Luna Lane's only cursed resident.*


With a werewolf best friend, a vampire ex-boyfriend, and a ghost for a hanger-on, Dahlia is far from the most unusual dweller of her sleepy small town, but she's the only one unable to leave. Dahlia has to perform at least one good deed per day—or she's one step closer to turning to stone.

Fortunately, the residents of Luna Lane have plenty of tasks for Dahlia to complete to avert the curse until Cable Woodward, fetching professor and nephew of her elderly neighbor, stops by for the semester on sabbatical. Attempting to help Cable's uncle work through the trauma of losing his wife, Dahlia uncovers the man's collection of board games, which leads to him reminiscing about the long-forgotten Luna Lane Games Club.


Dahlia reestablishes Games Club, only to find evidence of a number of horrible demises connected to the original group. While trying to uncover the truth about the deaths, Dahlia has to fight off her curse, protect her elderly neighbor from becoming the next victim, and most vexing of all, keep Cable from figuring out Luna Lane's supernatural secrets. Only with eerie board games like these, there may not be a loser—or even a winner—who survives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Enchantments and Escape Rooms (A Spooky Games Club Mystery Book 2)*




  








After the disaster of the month before, Dahlia Poplar, cursed witch and helper extraordinaire, is ready for her serene, supernatural small town life to return to normal. However, her hopes for a more peaceful existence don’t last when a childhood friend moves back to Luna Lane to open up an escape room.

With the Spooky Games Club thriving, Dahlia decides to help her friend by using her magic to quickly get his business up and running. Dahlia’s enchantments accomplish the task, but before the Games Club has a chance to enjoy the new attraction, a test of the escape room results in a freak, fatal accident. Riddled with guilt, Dahlia wonders where her enchantments went wrong—or if there’s something more to the disaster.

The only way to divine whether or not the death was her fault, the result of an accident, or murder is to investigate—and perhaps even play the dangerous game herself. In this one-hour escape room, failure to escape could mean death, not just for Dahlia, but for those she holds most dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Charlie Crawford Palm Beach Mystery Series: Books 1, 2 & 3: Box Set #1 (The Charlie Crawford Palm Beach Mystery Series Box Set) *




  








1,200+ 5-Star Reviews. Get 3 best-sellers from Tom Turner. On sale for a limited time.
"An entertaining and amusing ride." -Kirkus Reviews
"Turner's Palm Beach is a blend of desperate criminals, social climbers, merciless billionaires and surprising heroes." - Publisher's Weekly

Palm Beach Nasty
Burned out by high-profile murders in New York and his love life splashed all over Page Six, homicide cop Charlie Crawford heads south and signs on with the Palm Beach PD. After months of petty crimes, he's first on scene to find a man hanging from a banyan tree. Prime suspects are a hedge-fund billionaire with a thing for young girls and a bartender with a sketchy past and a ten-out-of-ten creep factor. Right in the middle of it all is Crawford's girlfriend, a beautiful, conniving gallery owner, ready to do whatever it takes to move up a bracket or two. Add to the mix a sultry real estate broker who knows where all the bodies are buried, a gorgeous forensic cop often one step ahead of Crawford, a Mutt and Jeff combo of stone cold killers and you've got Palm Beach Nasty.

Palm Beach Poison
Vasily Zinoviev is the last man on earth you want to say no to. Just ask the "working girl" who suffered a horrible death while skinny-dipping in a pool one night. Or the president of the prestigious Poinciana Club who’s sorry he ever laid eyes on the ruthless Russian. Living in a $20 million oceanfront mansion with a harem of mistresses, Vasily and his brother are more than a handful for Palm Beach homicide detective Charlie Crawford. But throw in a vengeful ex-wife, a vicious hit man, a mysterious tycoon–even more diabolical than the Russians– and you have Palm Beach Poison.

Palm Beach Deadly
Talk show host Knight Mulcahy makes $65 million a year insulting people. Until the night he’s found, skivvies around his ankles, a bullet in his heart. Enter Palm Beach's finest: homicide cops Charlie Crawford and Mort Ott, who proceed to go in circles as the suspect list ramps up to double digits. Sin, scandal, murder… if you’ve read Nasty and Poison, you know the drill!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*If She Wakes (Harlow Book 2) *




  








THE STANDALONE SEQUEL TO IF SHE DIES
2022 Best-Thrillers Book Awards Finalist

Tess is picking up the pieces of a devastating car crash that rendered her sister-in-law, Torrie, comatose—and left her responsible for Torrie’s infant son, Levi. Shortly after, a woman appears on Tess’s doorstep claiming to be Torrie’s estranged sister and Levi’s rightful guardian. But then a second stranger arrives with the same story…


PROLOGUE

The first thing I see when I open my eyes is blood; running down my left forearm, glazing the backside of my hand and dripping from my fingers. My father cursed me with thin blood, and my first emergency room visit was at age seven after crashing my bicycle and cutting my ankle on a broken spoke. It had been a gusher, painting the sidewalk red within seconds. Genetics, the friendly ER doctor with the overbite told my mother. My bone marrow didn’t produce enough platelets to properly clot.

Pain flares through my neck as I turn my head. I’m in the driver’s seat of my car, and something white and soft dangles from the steering wheel. It looks like a crumpled pillowcase, and it only takes me a moment longer to realize it’s a deflated airbag. Through the cracked windshield, I can see the giant wooden utility pole that’s taken a large bite out of my hood. The Malibu’s left headlamp is flickering, and the right headlamp is pointed crazily toward the sky.

A deer, I tell myself. We swerved to avoid hitting a deer.

We.

My heart leaps inside my chest as I look to the passenger seat for Josh. The seat’s empty, but the airbag there has also deployed, and the door is open. Someone was in the seat, but not my husband. Josh is home babysitting, because I went out to dinner with—

“Torrie,” I rasp.

Everything comes rushing back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*30 Days of Justis (Michael Gresham Thrillers) *




  






She’s a daughter he doesn’t know he has. Until she calls him...from death row.

Michael Gresham meets his lost daughter, Cache, in her prison cell. She is scheduled for execution in 30 days. Her other lawyers have given up; there is nothing left to do. On a hunch, Michael reviews ancient records. He is astonished at what he finds.

The countdown of her life begins.

30 Days of Justis is the story of a frantic father who happens to be a lawyer--but is he lawyer enough to save his child? Will there be a last-minute call? Or is he in Cache's life only as the last face she sees before it goes dark?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/21/22.

Currently Free.

*The Medina Device *




  








2020 Maxy Awards - Best Thriller

2020 PenCraft Award Winner - Crime Action Thriller

Former Navy SEAL Cameron Lyle is transitioning to life as a husband, father and government contractor. But his thirst for adventure has driven him to a secret life of high-stakes crime that has gained the attention of the FBI. When a mysterious device is unearthed in the mountains of Bolivia, an ancient brotherhood emerges to offer Cameron the opportunity of a lifetime–to steal the greatest discovery in human history from a rogue cell of U.S. intelligence officers.

As a beleaguered FBI agent closes in, and a team of deadly assassins hunt him down, Cameron leads his pursuers on a worldwide manhunt as he sets off to find the scientist who can explain it all. Secret societies, ancient technology and international espionage all converge in a journey that will ultimately test the bounds of reality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/22/22.

Currently Free.

*Muses of Roma (Codex Antonius Book 1) *




  








All starways lead to Roma...

Marcus Antonius Primus began a golden age for humanity when he liberated Roma from Octavian Caesar and became sole Consul. With wisdom from the gods, future Antonii Consuls conquered the world and spawned an interstellar civilization.

It’s three weeks before the millennial anniversary of the Antonii Ascension. Kaeso Aemelius, star freighter captain and a blacklisted spy from a Roman rival world, misses his lone-wolf espionage days. So when his former prefect asks him to help a Roman official defect, Kaeso sees it as a way back into his old agency. But can Kaeso protect his crew of outcasts from unseen forces who would lay waste to entire worlds to stop the defector from revealing a civilization-shattering truth?

*An exciting start to a series for fans of space opera and Roman alternate history.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Undeserving Future *




  








It is 2050, and what is left of humanity has emerged from an apocalyptic event of biblical proportions. Welcome to the future. Immerse yourself in a world where Neo-Mandarin is the universal language, where robotic animals eat table scraps off of the floor, and everything is measured according to “ecological and sustainability impact,” or ESI. You’ll release a sigh of satisfaction as “draggers” are forced to live out their existence online, unable to live off the hard work of others and unwilling to put in the effort to raise their status in the real world or support the causes making the world a better place. But is the world a better place?

Protecting exotic wildlife from poachers has always been a dangerous job, but in this new world order, poachers replace their targets with convincing robotic replicas and lethal drones prowl the skies to ensure that evil maintains the upper hand. As a politically untouchable mastermind plots his next move from the lap of luxury miles and miles away, a brave few will have to decide if now is the time to take a stand for the things they cherish, risk everything, and radically alter their world.

Trapped in a dystopian world conquered by a tyrannical alien and run by the World Sustainability Alliance, an attractive and cunning conservationist must decide if it is wildlife preservation or something drastically different that is truly her calling. Join Rachel, her father, Peter, Raymond, and others as they navigate a world where sustainability may not be such a perfect solution after all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Wizards of Central Park West: NYPD Wizard Detective Book 1 *




  








Winner of 6 Awards!




He went from detective to wizard in a flash. Can he master his magic in time to thwart Armageddon?
Eddie Berman wants his old job back. Ever since the detective rushed into a bust without backup, he's been wasting his talents in the Central Park Precinct. But while investigating a murder causes him to accidentally touch a powerful stick, he's summoned to a new calling by a magical, disembodied head…

Entrusted with a staff of the element fire, Eddie learns that wizards are real and the apocalypse is coming. With his old job and a trip to Aruba looking farther and farther away, the detective must learn magic, uncover a rogue sorcerer, and confront something called "the great evil" before New York becomes a literal nightmare.

Can Eddie protect and serve an impossible world, or will his first day on a new beat be his last?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Blood: Book One *




  








Eternal life comes with its own set of problems. Walking corpses wasn’t one of them.

Dorian awakens and discovers the world turned a little bit more…uncivilized.

The undead roam the Earth, infecting humans and turning their bodies into useless sacks of decaying flesh.

For a vampire, hunting for sustenance wasn’t so literal of a term…until now.

Now, Dorian’s quest for survival is a three-way struggle between himself, the undead, and a band of zealous humans eager to cut him down.

Years of hunting has made Dorian into the ultimate predator; a realization humans are about to experience again.

Run from the corpses.

Run from him.

It won’t make a difference.

Everyone’s dead anyway.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Living Dead Boy *




  








Josh Rondell is twelve years old and known as the "living dead boy" due to his rampant love of all things zombie. As the head of the Zombie Hunters Club, he's obsessed with preparing for the zombocalypse. Though no one around him really believes that zombies will one day rise to devour the living, Josh is convinced it just might happen. When zombies do shamble into his schoolyard, Josh finds himself the leader of the dwindling band of zombie hunters, and he is charged with protecting them all. Josh's baby brother, his closest friends, and the love of his young life try to survive as the undead take over their town. Trapped in his treehouse and surrounded by the dead, will Josh be able to save them all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Died and Prejudice (A Story Island Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








Fleeing the press and the public eye after a scandalous divorce, Eliza Crumb runs home to coastal North Carolina. But these aren’t the healing waters she remembers. Someone’s poisoned the well in Story Island.

A blogger calling herself Poison Penelope is choking the town with a noxious brew of shameful fact and scurrilous fiction. When the subject of a particularly venomous post turns up dead, an apparent suicide, Eliza is convinced things aren’t as they seem. Armed with old friends, a new beagle, and the Southern sass she thought she’d lost, she’ll stop at nothing to find the one antidote that can save Story: the truth.

If she can’t, this might just be where her own story ends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Near Miss: A cozy British mystery (The Edinburgh Murders Book 1)*




  








A fun, twisty woman sleuth mystery set in Edinburgh!

Fashion writer Amy Thornton has the fright of her life when she narrowly avoids being hit by a car.

The driver was being chased, and swerved to miss her only at the last second. He ends up in hospital.

Wanting to thank the man or, more likely, wanting to stick her curious nose in, Amy charms her way into his ward to find out more.

Thinking she has uncovered a heinous plot she goes to the authorities. Yet her sleuthing does not impress no-nonsense Detective Inspector Russell McCord, who is reluctant to follow up on her wild speculations and won’t, it seems, be charmed so easily.

But that changes when two dead bodies turn up, connected to the crash. Now Amy may become key to solving the affair.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deadly Remedies: A police doctor hunts a serial killer (The Dr Callie Hughes crime scene investigations Book 5) *




  








A wily doctor goes out on a limb to find a killer

Two elderly people passing is an unremarkable occurrence in the British seaside town of Hastings, and certainly not unusual for police doctor and medical examiner Callie Hughes.

But what bothers her inquisitive nature is that both individuals had recently packed a suitcase. Not the obvious actions of those with one foot in the grave.

Exploring further, Callie’s colleagues find irregularities in the bloods of one of the deceased, but having been cremated, the other individual is beyond reach.

Her concerns dismissed by the obstructive, former romantic interest, DI Steve Miller, who can see no link between the deaths, Callie is side-lined and left to deal with a new trainee at the surgery who is proving hard to handle.

If only Callie would rest her case, peace might return. But she is convinced a killer is out there, and won’t stop nosing until she proves it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Santas: A Christmas Story *




  








*A gritty-but-heart-warming Christmas tale!

Known for his post-apocalyptic military thrillers, D.J. Molles has crossed genres with this modern day Santa story that's a healthy dose of holiday murder mystery with a sprinkle of Christmas magic.*
-----------------
SANTA IS DEAD.

Santa’s helpers don’t always dispose of bodies, but that’s what Tucker Smith is doing right now.

He just found his boss, Nick—the Santa for Charlotte, North Carolina—murdered in an apparent random act of violence. A former cop, Tucker is overcome with an intense need to find out who did this to Nick, and why.

Luckily, The Organization--a philanthropic group with branches in cities across the world--quickly sent a replacement Santa, but he requires training.

Somehow Tucker has to manage to deliver Christmas to his assigned region, train the new Santa, and uncover the mystery of who killed Nick, all while he struggles to patch things up with his crumbling family.

...And there are only 5 days left until Christmas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tubby Dubonnet Mysteries Vol. 1-3*




  








Now you can get the first THREE rollicking mysteries in the food-friendly TUBBY DUBONNET series by Edgar-nominated author Tony Dunbar at a delectable price!

Maverick New Orleans lawyer Tubby Dubonnet has a penchant for, fishing, Old Fashioneds, off-track betting, and fighting evil while passing a good time. He also has his hands full with an ex-wife and three teenage daughters, experts in the art of wrapping Tubby around their little fingers.

His clients are all renegades from the asylum (aka Orleans Parish), including a transvestite entertainer, a buxom deadbeat blonde, a doctor who refers his own patients to a malpractice lawyer, and a Mardi Gras reveler who drives a float shaped like a giant crawfish pot. And somehow, between work and family, Tubby finds time to sample the highs and lows of idiosyncratic Crescent City cuisine, from trout meunière amandine and French roast coffee with chicory to shrimp po-boys and homemade pecan pralines.

Warning: Do not attempt to read these books without a handy snack – preferably a Hubig's pie or a pack of Zapp's potato chips. Both would be better.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/22/22.


Currently Free.

*Dead Woman Crossing: A totally heart-stopping crime thriller *





  








She threw open the door, running to the crib. When she looked inside, she gasped. The world around her went silent. Inside, there was nothing but a small stuffed elephant. Where was her baby?

When young, single mother Hannah is found murdered by the banks of a twisting Oklahoma creek, her one-year-old daughter sleeping in a stroller near her body, the small town of Dead Woman Crossing reels in horror.

Detective Kimberley King, recently relocated from New York to Oklahoma, with her young daughter Jessica, can’t ignore the similarity of Hannah’s death to the case of Katie James, the woman that the town of Dead Woman Crossing is named after. Katie was murdered in front of her small daughter in 1905, on the banks of the same creek, and it seems that someone is drawing inspiration from the crime. Could this killer be a copycat?

But as she interviews suspects, Kimberley is met with blank faces and closed lips. In a small town, people won’t talk and when she pursues a promising lead, her own family turn their back on her. Kimberley isn’t afraid to ask questions, but when she receives a threatening note, she realises that, as a single mother to a young daughter, she might be putting herself dangerously in the killer’s sights …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/23/22.

Currently Free.

*The Rayburn Bequest *




  






From the author of bestsellers Project Hannibal and Bloodstone! 

An eccentric scientist has left philosophy professor Nora Binford eight cages of lab rats and a flash drive containing scientific research. The experimental treatment could cure her son’s life-threatening genetic disorder and ease the ills of old age … but it could also trigger far-reaching and catastrophic side effects.

Does the flash drive hold a boon for humankind, a dangerous mistake, or lunatic ramblings? Should Nora sell it, give it away, or destroy it? A teacher at a beach-town community college, Nora is more comfortable running seminars for senior citizens than making life-altering decisions about potentially dangerous science.

As she copes with threats and demands from interested corporations and her own rebellious teenager, Nora navigates more twists and turns than a boardwalk’s roller coaster. All the philosophers in history can't help Nora weigh world-changing science against the future of her only child!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*PULSERIDER: A SciFi Adventure *




  









For Fans of J.N. Chaney, space operas and found family comes a thrilling Science Fiction Adventure

When a terror attack on the desert planet Enoch endangers their entire colony, Neron and his friends find an old abandoned starship in a cave. Soon they are hunted by the merciless soldiers of the Authority and embark on the adventure of a lifetime!

A coming-of-age story about a found starship and the most unlikely crew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Crew of Exiles *




  








A bitter transcendent being. A naïve gamer with no extra lives. A discarded human shell. The last people left on Earth.

In 2500 A.D. an immortal has ended its own life. Beryl, a misanthropic transcendent being, is accused of assisting in the suicide. Banished to a human body by his peers, Beryl is sentenced to a 1,000-year exile on the depopulated Earth.

If misery is his fate, Beryl would rather suffer it alone. Instead he’s adopted by Fife, a plucky virtual reality gamer who is eager to go adventuring in the real world.

Fife drags Beryl along to a crashed starship where they meet Nesh, the lone survivor of the crash and an orphan of Beryl’s crime. Beryl’s past hounds his every step and puts his newfound friends in mortal danger. How can they survive the wrath of vengeful transcendent beings?

The solution lies in Nesh’s deep-buried memories—but only if Beryl can face his past and rekindle his humanity


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Raptor Ray: Green and hating it *




  







Mysterious groups try exterminating the world’s first boy spliced with dinosaur DNA who, newly orphaned and on the run, dreams of an island with dinosaurs reverse-engineered from their oldest living relatives – ratites. Every generation looks less like birds and more like dinos as they get bigger, better, and less controllable. Ray must claw past many enemies to avoid extinction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Solid-State Shuffle (Sunken City Capers Book 1) *




  








Almost a hundred years ago, a major terrestrial event reshaped the earth’s coastlines. Goodbye entire cities. Goodbye entire states. Goodbye entire countries. And when the authorities outlawed salvaging from these underwater cities, why say hello to a new breed of criminal: underwater reclamation specialists. Even a hundred years later, there’s still a whole lot of loot for the reclaiming.

But it’s not theft if you put it back, right?

After cracking an underwater vault in their first major heist in the Seattle Isles, Isa and her crew think they’re on easy street again—that is, if they can figure out what it is exactly they stole. A question, they soon learn, where their very lives hang in the balance.

Thrust into a high-stakes game of subterfuge and deception by the local mob boss, Isa and her crew must scramble to unravel the mystery of what it is they stole while unseen forces move against them.

Harried. Threatened at every turn. Isa and her crew must stay one step ahead to stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One If By Land (Chronicles of Winland Underwood Book 1)*




  






Winland Underwood has been running and hiding most of her life. Today is the day she will stop and stand her ground.

The half Light Elf and half Witch has led a band of magical refugees to the Ozarks where they can finally put down roots.

But what darkness hides underneath the scenic mountain views? Will the legacy of the Fixer help her out?

An ancient mystery starts to unravel threatening their new town, and Winland must find it in herself to stay and fight it out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/23/22.

Currently Free.

*A BREACH OF TRUST: A DCI Blizzard murder mystery (DCI John Blizzard Book 5) *




  








A corrupt industrialist is found dead. When his family shed crocodile tears, DCI Blizzard turns the screw.

The closure of the Smarts factory in a northern industrial city put many people out of work. Nothing was ever proven, but suspicions of serious financial corruption were rife. So when the aged owner is found dead in his home, DCI John Blizzard seizes the opportunity to investigate further.

When natural causes are ruled out and a murder inquiry is opened, Dennis Smart’s family are the obvious suspects. Yet each has an alibi, and when the net is widened, any number of the former factory employees might have sufficient motive.

The subsequent investigation centres on a small group of left-wing dropouts who are locals in a backstreet pub. Will Detective Chief Inspector Blizzard ferret them out? And will he collar them for the crime? Or is he being led up the garden path whilst the real killer gets off scot free?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Resurgence: The Arros Siren Conflicts: Book One *




  







Any planet so far from Arros should have been a safe place for Roux to start again. Unfortunately, segments of the criminal underworld he once hunted thought the same thing. Sitting right on top of their base of operations wasn’t his intention. Being caught off guard was bad enough, his wife and father-in-law being taken only made matters worse. With the nearest planet housing a decent military presence a month’s journey away, his best chance at getting them back lies in dredging up the skills he’d hoped to leave behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Key to Infinity: The Amazing Adventures of Charlotte and Willow: Book One *




  








*Charlotte and Willow face an uncertain future.*

World War II has just begun and soon they will be alone. Their mother died right after they were born, or so they always believed. When they asked about her, their father would only reply, “The Lord took her.” With time they stopped asking about her. Their father is dying. With his last breaths he reveals that their mother is still alive, taken by the Lord of the Other Worlds.

Now they must find the alien Key that will take them to the Other Worlds. In their search, they learn that Nazi spies are also after the Key. As they travel through the strange landscapes of the Other Worlds in their quest to rescue their mother, the sisters must face ten-foot-tall alien cats, space pirates, and an ancient primordial monster, all while staying one step ahead of the Nazis.

If you like a story that harkens back to the Golden Age of Science Fiction, combining the feel of the Wizard of Oz, Raiders of the Lost Ark, and Flash Gordon, into a universe spanning adventure, updated for modern sensibilities, that includes a diverse cast of LGBTQ+ friendly characters, then this story is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ducal Detective Mysteries (Court of Mystery Book 1) *




  








Welcome to the Realm of Virtues, where murder is a royal affair.

"These six stories were sensational!" - Audible

After ascending the throne of Saphire following the sudden death of her beloved parents, Duchess Jacqueline Arienta Xavier and her fearless friends face murder and mayhem around every castle corner. Heavy is the head that wears the crown and cracks the case. This prequel is comprised of the first five Duchess Jacqueline adventures, The Ducal Detective, A Feast Most Foul, A Voyage of Vengeance, A Summit in Shadow, and Throne of Threats.

Also included in this collection is the first Realm of Virtues Story, featuring a young George Solomon.

"Such a lovely tale. It had intrigue, action, friendship, and a beautiful romance."

"Jax is easy to love"

The Ducal Detective: In this captivating novella introducing the Realm of Virtues, Jacqueline Arienta Xavier is the newly crowned Duchess of Saphire after her parents' carriage is found overturned on their way to a knights' tournament. While at first the tragedy is deemed an accident, the Duchess discovers a sinister plot in the heart of her own duchy. She must use her fearless curiosity, with help from unsuspecting friends, to unmask the culprit before the traitor comes for her head.

A Feast Most Foul: For her first official trip as Duchess of Saphire, Jacqueline Arienta Xavier arrives at the Duchy of Mensina, home to her fierce and cunning grandfather, the Duke. What starts off as a celebration for tournament champions takes a ghastly turn when a reclusive knight is found dead in his tent. The Duchess must race to apprehend the culprit before those closest to her pay for the crime.

A Voyage of Vengeance: Duchess Jacqueline Arienta Xavier is looking forward to the maiden voyage of Rose of the Sea, a grand luxury ship commissioned by Isla DeLacqua, an island duchy and ally of Saphire. What is meant to be a reunion of old friends quickly takes an eerie turn when mysterious disappearances begin happening aboard the new ship. Can the Duchess uncover the treacherous source before irreparable damage is done?

A Summit in Shadow: As winter settles across the land, Jacqueline Arienta Xavier travels north to Lysandeir to discuss the future of the infamous wilds of Cetachi. When a young woman unexpectedly dies the night the Saphire delegation arrives at the summit, the Duchess senses a darkness looming over the gathering. While others dismiss the woman's death as accidental, Jax knows something more sinister is afoot. She and her friends must scour the halls of the stone fortress in search of the perpetrator before the realm is cast into civil war.

Throne of Threats: As her royal wedding approaches, Jacqueline Arienta Xavier cannot help but feel a shadow of unease in her mind. Surrounded by her dearest friends, she is horrified to learn her lady-in-waiting has been attacked and kidnapped by unknown assailants just days before the ceremony. Determined to bring Uma back home safely, the Duchess begins to question the loyalties of all her guests, even her fiancé, Perry. Can Jax track down the culprits before they do something drastic, or is Uma only the first victim in a rebellion against the throne?

Mark of Mettle: When George Solomon joined the Ducal Guard at age sixteen, he had no idea his life was about to change forever. In this Realm of Virtues short story, discover how Duchess Jacqueline Arienta Xavier found herself a lifelong friend in the most harrowing of ways.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Sound of Sins : A Jessie Whyne Mystery (Jessie Whyne Mysteries Book 1) *




  






Newly on her own Jessie finds trouble close to home.
With strange sound emanating from her basement
Will Jessie prevail?

At twenty, Jessica Whyne is finished with college, but her life is not going as she had planned. Still working as a barista at the college coffee shop, she doesn’t know what comes next. Life has changed since graduation, with her mother’s recent marriage and new sweet baby brother and Jessica decides that she needs a change.

When she buys a small house near her hometown of Macon, Georgia she is soon on the trail of the mysterious sounds emanating from her basement each night.

Can a retired cop, living at her mother’s elder care facility in the old Georgia Plantation help her find the answers she needs or will danger silence the sound of sins from the past?

Get this great new adult Christian mystery, now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mai Tais and Murder (Dog Detective - A Bulldog on the Case Book 5) *




  








A quaint English garden party comes with good friends, a talking French Bulldog, fabulous cocktails, and a murder mystery.


Lola Ramsay was dreading the garden party, She loved everything about England but she hated fuss. However, it seemed that saving the vicar from a murder charge made her a bit of a celebrity.

All is going well until the village trouble causer, Lucinda Clinton-West drops dead after drinking her cocktail. Was the Mai Tie a mix of murder?

All eyes fall on Roy Patterdale. After all, he threatened her life when she made the council cut his precious hedges. Is that really enough to drive a man to murder?

Sassy the sock-loving Frenchie must use all her skills to hunt down the killer for it seems that many in the village had a reason to silence the gossip of Lucinda. She has split up families, prevented businesses from expanding, destroyed people’s chances of getting planning permission, and generally made a nuisance of herself.

If you like smart women, loveable Frenchies, and intriguing puzzles in your cozy mystery series, then you’ll love Rosie Sams’s delightful British country adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Purrfect Passion (The Mysteries of Max Book 23) *




  








Trouble in the Tropics

There comes a time in every cat’s life when he feels he’s got it made. And it may surprise you that I was just such a cat. I had my sweet spot on the couch, I had my daily dose of kibble, I had my health, friends and the best human a cat can find. In other words: bliss. And of course that’s when tragedy struck in the form of Passion Island. The reality show didn’t just upset our lives by its sheer popularity, finding amongst its most avid fans the entire Poole family and its cats (minus myself, of course), but also because five of its contestants, all women, had recently gone missing.

So off Odelia went, to Thailand, undercover as one of the show’s contestants, along with Chase. And Odelia wouldn’t be Odelia if she didn’t insist Dooley and I tag along. I wasn’t happy about it, but what could I do? It’s hard to say no to the woman who pays for your kibble and provides a roof over your head. Soon we were up to our eyeballs in seducers and seductresses, mysterious scarfaced men spying on our human, and even a relationship crisis between Odelia and Chase that threatened to derail their upcoming nuptials. Good thing Gran and Scarlett were also there. Or was it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Salt in the Wounds: A Yorkshire Coast Crime Thriller (Michael Brady Book 1)*




  








His best friend has been murdered, his daughter’s in danger.

There’s only one answer. Going back to his old life.

The one that cost him his wife…

Michael Brady was a high-flying detective, working on a high-profile case.

And much too close to the truth.

Someone arranged a hit-and-run.

But they missed Brady. And hit his wife.

And after six months sitting by her bed, he took the only decision he could take. He turned the machine off.

Now he’s back home in Whitby. Trying to rebuild his life. And be a good dad to his teenage daughter.

But when his best friend is murdered Brady – unwillingly at first – is drawn into the investigation.

And when the only people he has left are threatened, he finds there’s only one answer.

Going back to his old life…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cold Wallet: 'How do you trust the one you loved?.'*




  








Newly widowed Jess returns heartbroken from her honeymoon to manage her dead husband’s crypto-currency exchange. She knows nothing about crypto but much worse, the passwords to the Cold Wallets holding millions of dollars in assets are missing. Will her search for answers destroy her carefully re-constructed life before the keys to the wallets are found?

No one is who they seem to be and trust proves to be the scarcest commodity of all.

FINALIST 16th Annual National INDIE Excellence Awards. 2022. USA.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Long Lost *




  








From International Thriller Writers Award winner James Scott Bell

Lawyer Steve Conroy has one last chance to overcome the past that has haunted him for twenty-five years. But he'll learn that the present can be darker than any nightmare he's ever had.

At the age of five, Steve Conroy saw his seven-year-old brother kidnapped from the bedroom they shared. His brother was never found. And the guilt of his silence that night has all but destroyed Steve's life.

Now thirty years old with a failing law practice, Steve agrees to represent a convicted criminal, Johnny LaSalle, who has ties to a notorious family—and some information that threatens to blow Steve's world apart.

Desperate for his final shot at professional success, Steve will do anything to find the truth. But Johnny knows far more than he's telling, and the secrets he keeps have deadly consequences. Now Steve must depend on an inexperienced law student whose faith seems to be his last chance at redemption from a corrupt world where one wrong move may be his last.

(This book was originally titled The Whole Truth when it was published in 200


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Robin Hood: The Wrath of God*




  








Robin Hood: Book Two

‘A fast, engaging read with a likeable scoundrel in the lead role.’ J.A. Ironside, The King’s Knight

1225.

Robin Hood is now an outlaw in Sherwood.

Tales of his exploits quickly spread. All over northern England, common people sing of the Hooded Man.

Robin, already in conflict with the sheriffs and barons, declares war on the church. He leads his followers in raids on foreign clergy, burning storehouses and distributing the grain to the poor.

Outraged by these attacks on the church, King Henry appeals to the Vatican for aid. The Pope dispatches Odo de Sablé, a ruthless papal inquisitor, to condemn the outlaws as heretics.

Civil war erupts as Robin leads the free men of Yorkshire against the inquisitor and his deadly allies, the Knights Hospitaller. When even former enemies rally to his side, Robin is able to challenge Odo and his army of mercenaries to a final pitched battle.

Can Robin defy the wrath of God?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/25/22.

Currently Free.

*Brazen Planet: A Science Fiction Adventure Novel (Tears of Venus Book 1) *




  








*A government secret threatens all life on Earth. Can one scientist get off the ground to save humanity and herself before doomsday?*
Charlotte Miller never backs down from a challenge. Haunted by her astronaut mother’s disappearance on a decades-old exploratory mission to Venus, the distraught scientist will do anything to find out what happened to her. When data surfaces that points to a global calamity, Charlotte is desperate to follow in her mom’s footsteps to solve both mysteries.

Taking matters into her own hands, Charlotte accepts a top-secret presidential assignment to track down her mother. Partnered up with experts to save the global population, she hopes to find a new home before the deep state stops her and humanity is rendered extinct.

With the world’s fate sealed, can this determined daughter rescue everyone-even if she’s hurtling toward certain death?

Brazen Planet is the intriguing first book in the Tears of Venus science fiction series. If you like catastrophic countdowns, strong characters, and high-stakes drama, then you’ll love Gayle Katz’s pulse-pounding page-turner!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Antuna's Story (The Antunite Chronicles Book 1) *




  








And then

Imagine yourself sucked through a wormhole.
Could you thrive on a far-off planet?

You'll love Antuna's Story because she knows the secret to survival.
Antuna understands her multi-insect colony must work together to flourish.

But what happens when evil forces corrupt her world?

Antuna and her unlikely bee, spider, and termite pals face struggles between instinct and intelligence, and altruism versus aggression.

Can diversity triumph over discrimination, and inclusiveness trump segregation?

An allegory for modern times, where innocents are attacked by those seeking power.
When a tale about the joy of friendship is eclipsed by the horrors of war.

Will Antuna save her friends from impending doom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Inn at Holiday Bay: Boxes in the Basement *




  








After suffering a personal tragedy Abby Sullivan buys a huge old seaside mansion she has never even seen, packs up her life in San Francisco, and moves to Holiday Bay Maine, where she is adopted, quite against her will, by a huge Maine **** Cat named Rufus, a drifter with her own tragic past named Georgia, and a giant dog with an inferiority complex named Ramos. What Abby thought she needed was alone time to heal. What she ended up with was, an inn she never knew she wanted, a cat she couldn't seem to convince to leave, and a new family she'd never be able to live without.

In book 1 of this series, a local girl has been murdered and the small seaside community is up in arms. When Abby finds boxes in the basement of her new home, which seem to provide a clue as to who might have killed the girl, Abby plants herself firmly in the middle of what has turned out to be a complicated investigation. Although Abby isn't a cop, or even a private detective, she isn't unfamiliar with the investigative process. As a New York Times Bestselling mystery writer she knows how to conduct research. As the widow of a homicide detective, she knows the questions to ask.

Join Abby, Georgia, Rufus, and Ramos, as they help Officer Colt Wilder track down a killer before he kills the next victim in what looks to be a annual spree.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Howl Once for Murder: An absolutely gripping whodunit with a really charming dog (Baked Books Mysteries Book 1) *




  








If you LOVE dogs, then this book is for YOU!
An absolutely gripping whodunit, filled with twists and delicious red herrings to chew on. With a really charming dog and a smart and creative main character, this fast-paced, and satisfyingly hearty plot will keep you entertained.⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Not every dog can howl . . . or solve a murder.

Adelaide and Truman—Belle Chasse’s funniest and smartest Basset Hound—are practically inseparable. And when a murder mystery comes barking at their doorstep, they band together to fight for the town they love.

After opening Baked Books with her human bestie, Georgia, Adelaide is delighted when a world-famous author agrees to sign books at their bookstore and bakery’s anniversary event. Truman’s so excited he wears a tuxedo for the occasion!

But Oscar Paris’s life as a bestselling author isn’t exactly everything Adelaide fantasized about in her wildest dreams . . .

especially when he turns up dead at his own wedding, which is regrettably Baked Books' first big catering gig!

In this funny, charming, and exciting mystery with a sweet romance, “till death do us part” comes much too soon for Belle Chasse’s famous resident.

But with Adelaide and Truman—along with a wildly attractive police detective—on the case, this band of quirky characters, charming animal shenanigans, and puzzles to solve will leave you howling with laughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hill of Secrets (Detective Levinger. Female protagonist mysteries Book 1)*




  






An orthodox murder. A nonorthodox detective. On a blooming May morning, the five bodies of a religious family are found in their apartment in the quiet suburb of Samuel's Hill (Giv'at Shmuel).Detective Hadas Levinger, the renegade atheist daughter of a religious family, is put in charge of the police investigation. Slowly and skillfully she peels away the shell protecting this unique community and reveals hard and painful secrets.Can she survive them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Marked for Revenge: An Art Heist Thriller (Zelda Richardson Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








An exhilarating adventure set in the Netherlands, Croatia, Italy, Luxembourg, and Turkey about stolen art, the mafia, and a father’s vengeance.

When researcher Zelda Richardson begins working at a local museum, she doesn’t expect to get entangled with an art theft, knocked unconscious by a forger, threatened by the mob, or stalked by drug dealers.

To make matters worse, a Croatian gangster is convinced Zelda knows where a cache of recently pilfered paintings is. She must track down an international gang of art thieves and recover the stolen artwork in order to save those she loves most.

The trouble is, Zelda doesn’t know where to look. Teaming up with art detective Vincent de Graaf may be her only hope at salvation.

The trail of clues leads Zelda and Vincent on a pulse-pounding race across Europe to a dramatic showdown in Turkey that may cost them their lives.


Awarded a Chill with a Book Readers' Award in June 2019
A Women Writers, Women's Books magazine Recommended Reads in June 2019
One of Amy's Bookshelf Reviews Top 20 Reads of 2019
Placed at #30 in ReadFreely's Top 50 Indie Reads of 2019
Chosen as Chill with a Book's June 2019 Cover of the Month


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Control Center (Book 1) : THE CHINA AFFAIRS *




  








A chance meeting one night in Shanghai introduces American banker Jack Gold to an Israeli man named Ari, who has a stunning proposition: Help Israel and the United States infiltrate China’s heavily guarded Control Center and address the nation with the truth they deserve to hear.

China, a country of 1.4 billion citizens, is an existential threat to itself and the rest of the world. With its news and media censored through the Control Center before being broadcast to viewers, the people of China have no hope of realizing their government is only looking to enrich and reward its most prominent leaders.

But getting into the Control Center is not going to be easy. And even if such a dangerous undertaking proves successful, though, there is no guarantee that the growing tensions between China and the United States can be quelled. But Jack’s love for China, and the beautiful artist he meets one night, pushes him to the brink as he risks everything to help a nation of people whose lives and livelihoods have been stifled by government control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Douglas Bader *




  








*Group Captain Sir Douglas Bader, whose dazzling success as a fighter pilot with artificial legs made him a national hero, was a British national treasure.*


His courage was remarkable, as was the way he defied his handicap.

The film Reach for the Sky brought Bader’s life into cinemas, and Robert Jackson's classic biography was the first to document his life.

After a lonely childhood Bader’s early reputation as a sportsman and a daredevil made him popular with his contemporaries. But he was also an irritation to his superiors, a pattern which continued throughout his life, and hid an academic ability which won him a scholarship to St Edward’s School and a cadetship at the elite RAF College in Cranwell.

After his accident, Bader was determined to rejoin the RAF. As a pilot, he was an tactical innovator, a man who confronted the methods of other pilots. When he was a Prisoner of War, Bader’s antagonism toward his guards, and his political pronouncements in later life, sometimes provoked his colleagues, but never lost him their lasting respect and admiration.

After retiring from the RAF he combined a full-time job with Shell with all the demands of being a celebrity; his inspiration to the disabled gained him many accolades and finally a knighthood.

Both aggressive and charming, Bader’s outward personality was famous. Robert Jackson describes the evolution of that forceful character, and the motivation behind his remarkable achievements.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/25/22.

Currently Free.

*I Did Things Like This: My Time in the Navy *




  







This is more of a collection of my memoirs over my very short Navy career. I did a 4-year hitch in the service of this Great Nation. I was privileged to serve with a Navy of like-minded individuals proudly serving their country. It just happened that funny, strange, and awesome incidents occurred on a regular basis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Starliner *




  








The Empress of Earth

Finest passenger liner in the galaxy —
Brightest link in the chain that binds the starflung civilization of the 23rd century—
Six thousand lives in a single hull, trembling through multiple universes to land on raw, often violent worlds, each with its own history and wonder —


The Empress of Earth

Neutral pawn in an interstellar war!

When hostile necessity knows no law, Ran Colville and the rest of the complement of the Empress of Earth must bring home their ship and the passengers entrusted to them. From the Captain on his bridge to the Cold Crewmen who work in conditions that differ from Hell only by name, they'll have their work cut out for them this voyage!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The First Olympians *




  








For centuries, miners under Olympus Mons have toiled to save Earth. They are humanity’s last hope, sending home the raw materials needed to revive the blue planet.

Gordon finally earns the illustrious explosives apprenticeship he’s worked so hard for when his life is destroyed. After security robots murder his mother, he takes up her cause and uncovers a dangerous conspiracy that threatens the entire outpost.

Dalrene cares about two things: her granddaughter and overthrowing the Martian AI that rules their lives. When it fights back, she’s forced to choose between keeping her family safe and freeing her people.

Alex wanted to be a space pilot, but instead she’s stuck training to take over the family business. When Gordon opens her eyes to the truth about her family’s wealth and power, she takes up a dangerous quest that pits her against the most powerful man in the solar system. Her father.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Once Upon A Death (Days Of Death Book 1) *




  








I never chose death—death chose me.

Now I choose change.

Kaah Maah had been the reaper for over a millennia. The mundane repetition of collecting souls night after night from an ever-increasing population was beginning to grind on him. Kaah had witnessed an ocean of unique faces, all confronted with their final moments on earth. Though different in appearance they all showed one final emotion—fear.

Kaah wanted a change. He craved quiet serenity, where he could perfect his yoga poses while listening to his favorite singer Michael Bublè. Kaah wanted nothing more than to retire and become a ‘no one special’ in a ‘nowhere special’ town.

When strange things began happening in Deadend, Ohio, the question had to be asked.

You might be able to take the reaper away from death, but can you ever actually take death away from the reaper?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Grandma Got Run Over By A Demon (A Ravenmist Whodunit Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 4) *




  








It’s time for another Ravenmist Whodunit! A tiny Midwestern town with charming covered bridges, quirky residents, delightful antique shops, and more than their share of haunted activity.

Everyone in town is in the holiday mood – decking halls and trimming trees – as they prepare for the annual play to recreate the first Christmas in Ravenmist. The cast is barely done taking their bows when Tedi finds out that the town founder’s diaries have been stolen during the performance. Legend says that they contain a secret code to a treasure, but she isn’t so sure. All she knows is that Jack is asking her friends a lot of questions and not getting many answers.

In the meantime, they’ve finally found a spell to unmask the demon. There’s one slight hitch though…the demon will know when they cast the spell. That might make them angry. Very angry. It’s a risk, but one they’re willing to take.

Don’t miss the holiday season in Ravenmist as Tedi goes on a date, sends a letter to Santa, and hunts down a demon. With the lively spirits in town, you just know that it’s going to be a stupendous Ghoultide adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Poison at Pemberton Hall (Vita Carew Mysteries Book 1) *




  








A dazzling diva. A glittering society dinner. A servant with a terrible grudge.

1903. Bookish, bespectacled Vita Carew longs to be left to her scientific studies. But she cannot avoid the event of the season, a gala at Pemberton Hall. This glamorous concert and sumptuous dinner will mark the Pemberton household’s return to society after a run of misfortune.

But disaster strikes as soon as the seafood is served. Vita can only offer first aid as elegant guests fall suddenly ill on all sides. Worse still, she suspects a death has been covered up to avoid interrupting the carefully planned soirée.

Vita must probe dark secrets behind the country house’s elegant veneer to work out who is to blame. But can she do so in time to prevent the poisoner from striking again?

If you enjoy a stylish mystery with your Downton Abbey, dip into Poison at Pemberton Hall today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Murder Mystery: A totally gripping cozy murder mystery (A Beth Haldane Mystery Book 1)*




  








Meet Beth Haldane: a historian with a taste for gardening, snug coffee shops… and solving mysteries?

It’s a crisp spring day in Dulwich Village when Beth arrives at Wyatt’s School for her new job, keen to impress and show off her research skills. Her boss Alan Jenkins seems a little shifty as he runs off for a mysterious appointment… but Beth puts it out of her mind until lunchtime when, strolling the five-hundred-year-old grounds, she is shocked to stumble over Alan’s dead body: spots of blood on his mustard-yellow tweed jacket, his face covered with a carefully-placed handkerchief.

Beth can’t resist joining the hunt for the killer and soon discovers Alan rubbed his fellow teachers up the wrong way… was it the handsome headmaster who’d planned a secret meeting? The gossiping receptionist who knows everything? Or the wily groundskeeper with a grudge?

When Beth returns from her sleuthing to find Alan’s wife rifling through the archives, it’s clear someone at this school had a deadly secret … But with parents and teachers panicking that the respectable reputation of Wyatt’s is under threat, will Beth find herself in the murderer’s sights before the school bell rings?

Wander down the cobbled streets of Dulwich, where nothing is as perfect as it seems! Fans of Agatha Christie, The Thursday Murder Club and Faith Martin won’t be able to put down this deliciously gripping mystery.

This book was previously published as Death in Dulwich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Return of the Prodigal: A Prodigal of Passyunk Avenue Mystery (Nick Di Nobile Art Heist Crime Thriller Series)*




  








NICK Di NOBILE HAS THREE DAYS TO TURN OVER A STOLEN MASTERPIECE OR HE’S DEAD.
BUT HOW CAN HE TURN OVER SOMETHING HE CAN’T FIND . . . AND MAY NOT EVEN EXIST?

Nick is stalked by a crooked F.B.I. agent, a Russian oligarch, and an old nemesis, who are all convinced that Nick’s father kept the painting hidden for decades after it was stolen in the Gardner Museum heist. Nick is forced to confront his past and the love he left behind while trying to stay one step ahead of his father’s arch-enemy, Bobby “The Rose” De Rosa. But which is more deadly, art or love?

The clues Nick finds along the way reveal the one true masterpiece more valuable than any painting; a father’s undying love for his prodigal son.

Synopsis

Nick traded the hard streets of South Philadelphia for the soft sands of South Florida almost twenty years ago. The death of his best friend and a broken heart sent him to the Sunshine State in search of a fresh start.
Now Nick has returned to wrap up his father’s estate, including his beloved Caffe Vecchio, but certain people from his past have other ideas.

Nick is forced to embark on a desperate mission to recover a priceless painting that may not exist. He gets help from some old friends, including at least one who secretly wants the painting for himself and will kill to get it.

How can Nick convince them all that the painting was just another tall tale spun by Tony Di Nobile to promote his Caffe?

Nick runs into Angie at the Paradise Bar. Can they rekindle a love that’s grown ice-cold? Or was that just another elusive treasure that never existed?

Nick soon discovers that in art, as in love, nothing is as priceless as something you just can’t find.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Revenge of the Prodigal: A Gripping Crime Thriller (Nick Di Nobile Art Heist Crime Thriller Series) *




  






On the canvas of South Philadelphia, fresh blood blends with ancient pigments . . . and a prodigal plots his revenge.


Rumors have begun to swirl about a Rembrandt stolen in the Gardner Museum heist in 1990. Could it really be stashed away in a Philadelphia church after all these years?

A Russian oligarch taps Nick Di Nobile to return home to hunt for the painting, "Christ in the Storm on the Sea of Galilee." But, a Saudi Prince wants the masterpiece for his own private collection.

Deep in the heart of South Philadelphia sits Caffè Vecchio, where friends and enemies mingle . . . and buy each other drinks. Nick rounds up the old crew at Caffè Vecchio for one last score, but is one of them secretly working for the other team?

The strings pulled in Monaco and Riyadh dictate the action, from the taprooms of South Philly to the tiki bars of South Florida.

As he navigates a landscape littered with crooked F.B.I. agents, beautiful assassins, and shady priests, Nick starts to question whether he is more like his dead father than he realized, and if so, does that mean losing the woman he loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*From the Deep *




  








Julian Finch, widower and fisherman, awakes to learn that the bodies of two colleagues have washed up on the beach of Drake Cove. The close-knit community is under fierce public scrutiny due to a long-standing tradition called "The Culling", the annual slaughter of pilot whales for consumption. An act which divides the nation.

The suspects are the extreme animal rights group, the Fighters Against Animal Cruelty (FAAC) who go wherever the politics is trending. They've been harassing the small fishing town for many years, smashing up their boats and sending vicious hate mail.

Tensions mount after a viral video, uploaded by the FAAC of Julian killing a pregnant whale, causes uproar online and in real life. In the aftermath, Julian becomes the victim of hate crime. In order to avoid further life-threatening attacks, Julian and his daughter take refuge in the home of Frank Blothio: ex-fisherman turned writer and political activist who does not have the best history with the animal rights movement, or Drake Cove as a whole.

As Julian integrates into the Blothio way of life, he discovers heinous secrets and disturbing truths lurking beneath the skin of his hometown that will change his life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Keep the Home Guard Turning *




  






Summer, 1940.

Far from the paternal eye of the War Office, the inhabitants of Great Todday and Little Todday, as yet unaware of the possibilities of whisky-filled wrecks off their coasts, have weighty matters to consider.

Hitler is on the rampage.

Undoubtedly his first objective will be the Hebrides, and just as certainly the men of the two Toddays will stick at nothing, face any hardship and any difficulty—provided it does not interfere too seriously with their daily lives—to defend their beloved islands from the invader.

Such vital domestic matters as an unmatched left-footed army-issue boot, Sergeant Campbell's bellicose but non-military mother, and the devious ways of the Military Permit Office, not to mention the age-old rivalry between Great and Little Todday, rather interrupt the important business of training.

But like their English counterparts, the islanders muddle through.

The men of the two Toddays, ably seconded by their wives and daughters, can rise to the occasion, and in 'Keep the Home Guard Turning' they show the spirit that made even Little Todday great.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/27/22.

Currently Free.

*You Have Been Judged: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 1)*




  








*Rivka Anoa has a gift and a galactic mandate.*

She's a lawyer accused of a murder she did commit. She stands ready to accept her fate, even though her victim was a murderer. A second chance appears. Become more than a lawyer. Be one who judges and punishes the guilty.

Could she look herself in the mirror after meting out justice? She's about to find out. Rivka heads to space to be the Judge, Jury, & Executioner. Criminals have nowhere to go.

You Have Been Judged...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dragons Are a Girl’s Best Friend: A Fast, Feel-Good Urban Fantasy (Fangs and Feathers Book 1) *




  








My name's Lyra Ridley, and I run headlong into supernatural danger for a living.

Of course, that's not how I sold the job to my adoptive vampire dad. Or what I put on my dating profile for that matter. And I do have a wet-your-pants-level terrifying dragon partner rushing headlong into danger with me. But she, like my unusual magic, is frequently more hazard than help.

Despite all that, I love my job protecting the streets of post-magic-revolution Las Vegas—where humans and supernaturals live side-by-side, or are at least having a stab at it. So when I get suspended and some jackass takes my city hostage? Yeah, there's going to be hell to pay.

Even if it means I have to team up with a mysterious supernatural I know nothing about—except that he has pointy ears, a rod up his backside, questionable priorities, and could kill me with his eyes closed.

My dragon partner likes him even less than I do. Then again, she doesn't like anyone, including me most of the time. But I'm pretty sure she won't barbecue either one of us.

Still, you'd better wish me luck.


Warning: This urban fantasy series contains danger, mayhem, humor, and heart, with characters you'll fall for—including a vampire with an unbeating heart of gold, a book-hoarding dragon who eats criminals for breakfast, a mysterious supernatural who's as hot as the desert he slunk out of, and a human heroine who'll fight to save them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Hawthorn Grove: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







Librarian and writer Ivy Woodmansee has been trying to hide her psychic abilities from her boyfriend Tristan Pierce. However, when she inherits her maternal grandmother’s house in Western North Carolina, her abilities won’t be the only secret revealed in that mountain mansion. As she learns more about her grandmother and cousin’s mysterious deaths and her grandfather’s sudden death before that, she falls headfirst into a web of intrigue and secrecy that may not let her go.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cat Killed A Rat: Quirky Cozy Mysteries (The Ponderosa Pines Series Book 1) *




  








Nothing bad ever happens in Ponderosa Pines

That’s what anonymous gossip columnist Chloe LaRue and her best friend, town matriarch EV Torrence thought. But then, Luther Plunkett, a handyman with aspirations, raises a stink over building regulations, and promptly turns up dead.

Small-town mysteries have a way of snowballing out of control for someone who has been seen arguing with the now-deceased at a public function.

Before the body gets cold, EV becomes suspect #1 in the murder, and not even Chloe can stop the rumor mill from churning. Not since the founders argued over naming it Ponderosa Valley after a ranch on an old TV show, or Whispering Pines for the trees surrounding it have the residents of Ponderosa Pines been so divided.

Against Detective Nate Harper and Deputy Dalton Burnsoll’s orders, Chloe and EV mount their own investigation—but what they uncover might just rock the community to its very core.

How far will Chloe and EV go to track down a killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dead-End Job Mysteries: Volume 8-13 *




  








*JOIN HELEN HAWTHORNE FOR SIX MORE MYSTERIES IN THIS DEAD-END JOB BOXED SET…*
KILLER CUTS
Even though Helen Hawthorne is just a gofer at his upscale hair salon, she has to admit the fabulous Miguel Angel is a master at the craft of coif. But with great heads of hair come great headaches. Especially when Miguel and Helen prepare the pregnant fiancée of Kingman “King” Oden for her nuptials. When King tries to throw his weight around the shop, Miguel delivers a vicious dressing down—along with a killer threat. Which is why Miguel is named the prime suspect when King’s body is found drowned in a pool at his own wedding. Helen knows her boss might have a temper, but murder? That’s just not his style.

HALF-PRICE HOMICIDE
When Fort Lauderdale’s wealthiest want to discreetly trade their best barely-worn threads for cash, they bring it to Snapdragon’s Second Thoughts—which is where Helen finds herself selling the most chic secondhand clothing in Florida. But usual haggling turns homicidal when a particularly petty customer turns up dead and Helen’s boss Vera is eyed as a suspect. And while she would like to help, a sudden tragedy forces Helen to return to St. Louis—where she has the chance to face her past. If Helen doesn’t quickly deal with her fugitive status she won’t make it back home in time to prevent the police from making a very unfashionable arrest…

PUMPED FOR MURDER
Newly married, Helen can’t wait to life anew—and start an agency with her PI hubby, Phil. Her penchant for working dead-end jobs comes in handy when they’re hired to look into a fitness fanatic who may be cheating on his wife. Taking a receptionist job at their subject’s gym, Helen soon discovers that she has to start pumping iron if she wants to keep an eye on the weight-lifting lothario. With her past finally behind her, Helen is all set to start sleuthing for real. But if she wants to make a living of it, she’s going to have to do some heavy lifting…

FINAL SAIL
As one half of Coronado Investigations, Helen is working full time alongside Phil. And after the surprising number of murders Helen helped solve while earning low pay on off the books jobs, anything else should be smooth sailing, right? Unfortunately, Helen’s unique work history also makes her a natural for undercover work—and in this case that means acting as a “yacht stewardess” to catch some smugglers. But after a member of the yacht crew disappears, Helen’s case quickly goes from simple smuggling to maritime murder. And if she doesn’t find out who pitched the man overboard, she might end up lost at sea herself…

BOARD STIFF
Helen and Phil are on the case when Jim Sandusky asks them to save his business. Because while “Sunny Jim’s Stand-Up Paddleboard Rental” is garnering a lot of attention, it’s not the kind the beachside business ever hoped to attract. There’s a local restaurateur who wants the land for a parking lot, a competing board rental place aiming to poach customers, and a gang of local politicos who just want Jim gone. And Jim wants Helen and Phil to find proof of dirty dealings. They don’t have to try hard, as it’s not long before a customer of Jim’s turns up dead—a murder Jim insists was set up to make him look bad. It’s up to Helen and Phil to prove it before Sunny Jim’s is sunk for good.

CATNAPPED!
If there’s one thing the very wealthy might value than their money, it’s their precious pets. So when a local socialite hires Helen and Phil to recover her beloved show cat from her ex-husband Mortimer, the case seems simple enough. But when the husband-and-wife PI team show up for the cat, they’re greeted by a murdered Mortimer. And the feline is nowhere to be found. To get the scoop on who could have committed the deed, Helen takes a job as a cat groomer. But as she navigates the cutthroat world of cat shows she discovers there is much more to the crime than just a purloined pussycat…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*PERDITION: A Scottish murder mystery with a shocking twist (Detective Inspector Munro murder mysteries Book 7) *




  








Is a drug death suicide, misadventure, or a cleverly calculated murder? London detective Charlotte West takes on Scotland.

An employee of an investment bank is found dead in his car by a freshwater loch in Ayrshire, Scotland, but there are few signs of foul play.

Indeed, that the man had enough opioid painkillers in him to fell a shire horse, might easily be put down to over-exuberant self-indulgence. But newly promoted and in charge of the investigation, DI Charlie West wants to probe further.

And when the victim’s links to a minor crime involving a dead goat and an assault on an associate come to light, a suspicious motive begins to emerge.

DI West must explore shady financial dealings in the up-market parts of Glasgow, and connections to illicit drugs in its poorer quarters, to track the killer in what is now being treated as a murder investigation.

She is relieved that her mentor, Detective James Munro, once more steps out of his not-so tranquil retirement to lend a hand. His knowledge of the rural areas will be invaluable to a wily but green officer.

Plus, he can run rings around their superior officer which will help when the pressure to solve the case mounts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kat Beckman Collection: Three Complete Page-Turning Thrillers with a Twist (A Kat Beckman Thriller)*




  








*The first three thrillers in the Kat Beckman series from international selling author K.J. Kalis.*

Journalist Kat Beckman is dragged into a maze of blackmail and treason as she tries to save her family. 

One day, visiting her hospitalized mother-in-law, a mysterious man approaches her and offers Kat a cure for the cancer that is ravaging Laura’s body and the heart of Kat’s family. 

But is Kat willing to face her dark memories to save Laura?

Kat’s decision drags her into a maze of blackmail, murder and treason that forces her to choose between her love for her family and her loyalty to her country.

Whether Kat can depend on the people from her past may control her future…

If she doesn’t act, she could lose everything...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/27/22.

Currently Free.

*Operation Detachment: 1945 Battle of Iwo Jima (WW2 Pacific Military History Series Book  *




  








A gripping story of amazing heroism and sacrifice by the brave men on Iwo Jima.

The invasion of Iwo Jima was a major Pacific Campaign offensive in World War II. The Marine invasion, known as "Operation Detachment," was charged with the mission of capturing airfields on the island for use by P-51 fighters that weren’t able to reach their main bases at Guam and Saipan.

This battle was marked by some of the fiercest fighting of the war. Imperial Japanese Army positions on the island were heavily fortified, with vast bunkers, hidden artillery, and eleven miles of tunnels. The battle was the first US attack on the Japanese Home Islands and the Imperial soldiers defended their positions to the bitter end.

This narrative recounts the story of Iwo Jima in vivid, gritty detail. Explore the fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Outlaw Rising: A Parse Galaxy Novella (.5) *




  








Secretly, Sloane Tarnish has always admired her outlaw of an uncle, and his tales of not-so-legal adventures across the galaxy–but she never thought she'd be asked to help with one of his heists.

When Uncle Vin shows up on her med school campus with a plan to steal a chip full of Fleet intelligence–and the baffling idea to have her play a key role in the scheme–Sloane's got her doubts. Uncle Vin doesn't seem to realize that her top skills involve the kind of shots you drink, not the ones you fire.

But Vin's convinced the Fleet's got plans to install empirical rule across the free galaxy, and that this data could stop them before they can begin. When a bunch of rogue delivery drones start taking shots at her–and not the liquid kind–she has to figure he's onto something.

To prove it, all she needs to do is steal the data key from the middle of a Fleet ball… and right out from under the Commander's nose.

Too bad she's got absolutely no idea what she's doing…

Outlaw Rising is the prequel novella to the Parse Galaxy space opera adventure series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*SKELLIG: The Tales of Conor Archer, Vol. 2 *




  








#1 AMAZON BESTSELLER. RUMORS OF MAGIC AND MURDER hung over the tragedy at Tinker's Grove which destroyed a town and killed some fine people. Aunt Emily thought sending Conor Archer to Ireland to see his godmother was the solution to keep him safe and out of harm's way.

Conor went, and immediately got himself in trouble with a local landowner, a Japanese war criminal, and a bunch of Otherworld things that wanted to destroy him. Not everyone was an enemy. There were the secretive Travelers--the Tinker folk with legends that tended to come true. Of course, the Roan were there, the People of the Sea, promising to watch over him. But there was something more--an ancient being camped out on the mysterious Skellig Islands, intent on protecting him and the land.

He remembered Aunt Emily slapping an envelope into his pocket saying, "Here's your ticket; have a nice flight; stay safe." Not a chance he thought. Ireland might be a spectacular place, but it was bound to be dangerous. Good thing he had his shapeshifting powers. But would his new found abilities be able to defeat the Dark who wanted him dead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gemini Rising (Mischievous Malamute Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








There's a body in your alley...

Arianna Jackson—AJ to her friends—and her occasionally well-behaved Alaskan Malamute, Nicoh, live a normal, uneventful, admittedly mundane existence, where nothing out of the ordinary ever happens.

Until it does.

Early one morning, AJ stumbles upon a horrifying scene—a girl's body lies broken in the dumpster behind her home, her face beaten and mutilated.

A secret reveals you're living a lie...

As if that weren't enough to upset the balance of normal, things go from bad to worse when she learns of her connection to the murdered girl. Suddenly, AJ realizes her entire life has been filled with secrets and lies.

A killer hunts for you...

Together with her trusty sidekick, Nicoh, and BFF, Leah, AJ must search for answers. But can she, when finding the truth proves to be more deadly than living the lie?

Would you search for the truth if you knew it could kill you?

Join AJ and her pals as they race to unravel the mystery of her past, where the pieces of the puzzle bring more questions than answers and the only certainty is the killer's end game—AJ's life.

Find your truth...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gems & Gunshots: A Presley Thurman Cozy Mystery Book 5*




  








They say diamonds are a girl’s best friend, but Presley would prefer a relaxing West Coast vacation instead.

Presley heads to San Diego to hang out with Cooper and enjoy the California sunshine. She didn’t expect that while hanging out at the local coffee shop she would be a witness to a robbery and murder at Gemstone’s Unlimited.

Much to Cooper’s dismay, Presley feels compelled to investigate. She discovers that not only was the store owner a womanizer, but he was also filing false insurance claims for diamonds that weren’t really stolen.

Was that why he was being blackmailed? Was that why someone robbed his store? Presley is determined to find out!

Previously published by Laina Turner. This new edition is reworked with new characters and even more cozy fun.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wheel of Death: A Mystery by 22 Authors *




  







When Glory Lockhart is prodded into going on a blind date by her friend Connie, no one could have predicted the strange and terrifying turn of events that would take place when her gentleman caller Tom Rankin takes her for a romantic ride on a Ferris wheel at a county fair. But when the wheel returns to the ground, Glory finds Tom dead--shot in the back. Immediately, questions course through Glory’s mind––why was Tom killed and who killed him? She had barely met this man, but now she feels connected to him in the most permanent and horrible way possible. As the widow of a former local police officer, Glory’s head is soon humming with plans to solve the mystery surrounding this man and his gruesome demise on the wheel of death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Alternative outcome: Where fact and fiction collide (Mike Stanhope Mysteries Book 1) *




  








“Utterly engrossing – twists and turns that I never saw coming”

With its series of surprises and reverses, this absorbing, multi-faceted mystery drama, which one reviewer found reminiscent of The Cuckoo’s Calling by Robert Galbraith (J.K. Rowling), has been hovering under the radar, but has been featured by BookWorks as Book of the Week, and is steadily building up an enthusiastic following. Read it and find out why another reviewer commented: “Have you ever read a book you hoped would never end? This was it!”

Downbeat journalist Mike Stanhope’s self-published novel is out there. Job done. Now what? Writing it kept him from dwelling on his broken marriage and his tenuous hold on his day job. What other distraction can he look for? Then the answer hits him: he’ll seek out the real-life girl he knew briefly as an adolescent – the one who sparked the book in the first place. He’ll find out if she really did grow up into the woman he glimpsed in a railway station two years ago.

It seems a harmless pursuit, yet before he knows it, Mike’s life is in chaos. People are trying to prise information from him that he doesn’t have, and he can’t decide if it’s because of an article he once wrote or because of his pursuit of the girl … or even because his book is closer to the truth than he imagined.

As the pace gathers and the mystery deepens, the prospect of a new relationship hovers in front of Mike, enticing yet tantalisingly out of reach. But he’s distracted by his search for the girl from his past – and also by a tempting offer that threatens his professional integrity. Meanwhile, the people who are hounding him are losing their patience. Mike has to reconcile present with past and fact with fiction as his internal and external worlds collide.

This opening book in the unfolding Mike Stanhope series sets the bar high with its fast pace, intricate and interweaving plot lines, vividly-evoked locations, likable and vibrant characters, and lively dialogue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Secrets of Wildflower Island: A Suspenseful Mystery (Wildflower Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








When 4 teenage girls discover a body, badly beaten, a nice day at the beach goes horribly wrong.

As they embark on a quest to solve the murder, they find themselves as the main suspects. The girls quickly turn on each other as they are blackmailed by an unknown person and harassed by residents of the small island they live on. Who killed the boy? Will the girls be next? This mesmerizing mystery, suspense novel will have you guessing until the end.

Teens and Adults alike will enjoy this mystery series. Get your copy today!

2nd Edition - May 2020 - This novel has been thoroughly updated and edited, including some bonus content.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Call Me Finn: Assassins, Avengers, and Vigilantes - Books 1 - 3 (J.R. Finn Sailing Mystery Series) *




  








"People just call me Finn," he says, by way of introduction.

Finn is retired after a 20-odd-year career with an unnamed government agency, but he still handles a contract job for them once in a while. The series begins in Puerto Rico with Assassins and Liars, when Finn meets Mary. He's leaving on a mission when she asks to hitch a ride on his sailboat. Mary doesn't care where he's going; she's desperate to leave Puerto Rico. Finn takes her along, thinking she'll provide cover for his clandestine mission. The trouble begins before they even leave port.

Mary has more baggage than just the backpack she takes aboard Finn's boat, Island Girl. Her explanation for a violent attack by three thugs before their departure is only the first of many tales she spins. The way she handles herself impresses Finn, but the story she tells about how she learned to fight gives him pause. He begins to wonder who she really is and why she's there. Is her presence in his life mere chance?

Like Scheherazade in One Thousand and One Nights, Mary is a charmer. Over the course of the series, she keeps Finn guessing. She's still a puzzle, even when they become partners working for a clandestine organization that deals with crimes the government chooses to ignore.

Although he can't solve the mystery that's Mary, Finn eventually comes to trust her, at least as much as he trusts anyone. Together, Finn and Mary are a formidable team, but how long will their partnership last?

This boxed set includes Assassins and Liars, Avengers and Rogues, and Vigilantes and Lovers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*LITTLE SISTER an unputdownable psychological thriller with a breathtaking twist (Totally Gripping Psychological Thrillers) *




  








A NAIL-BITING DOMESTIC THRILLER FROM A BESTSELLING AUTHOR.

Two estranged sisters.
One obsessive boyfriend.
A dark secret that could destroy them all.

Beth has the perfect life. She’s the one who escaped her bleak hometown and now she’s got a successful business, a devoted boyfriend, and her dream home.

Then one phone call changes everything . . .

Her father is dead. And Beth must go home to Maine to take care of her fourteen-year-old little sister who she hasn’t seen in eight years.

Her little sister is dating a dangerous man. He’s too old for her. Obsessive and controlling.

And he’ll do anything to keep Beth’s little sister to himself.

An electrifying blend of high domestic suspense, heart-stopping tension — with a shattering final twist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Desert View: An Alice Trent Suspense Thriller (The Journey Book 2) *




  








*She is a survivor.

Now, it will take all of her skills to outwit the Vegas mob and protect those she loves. If she fails, she will be just another body in a hole in the desert.*

Alice is back, working on her new life, trying to be like everyone else...normal. But normal for Alice is very different from most. Friends, work, love...her life...are all tainted by her past and the hard years of her youth.

Strong and resilient, Alice is in Las Vegas now, hoping and working for that new life. But then circumstances take her down old familiar paths and lead to an encounter with the Vegas mob as she tries to protect those she loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ancient Echoes (Ancient Secrets Book 1) *




  








Top 10 Idaho Book Award Winner
Past and present collide in this spellbinding tale by USA Today bestselling author Joanne Pence.

Over two hundred years ago, a covert expedition shadowing Lewis and Clark disappeared into the wilderness of Central Idaho. Now, seven anthropology students and their professor vanish in the same area. The key to finding them lies in an ancient secret, one involving alchemy, gold, and immortality...a secret that men throughout history have sought to unveil.

Michael Rempart is a brilliant archeologist whose colorful and controversial career has earned him admiring fans and implacable foes, but he is plagued by a troubling sense of the supernatural and a mysterious spiritual intuitiveness. Joining Rempart in this adventure are a CIA consultant on paranormal phenomena, a washed-up local sheriff, and a former scholar of Egyptology. All must overcome their personal demons as they attempt to save the students and, ultimately, the world.

From the Journal of Francis Masterson, 1806--

All hope is gone. Evil is victorious.

In the time I have remaining I will, herewith, impart a tale so filled with Dread and Terror that my heart overflows with immeasurable Sorrow to tell it. It began with the highest of Good Will and Promise and, on my part, great Excitement. I can only trust to Providence that one day this small account which I leave in a land of unimaginable desolation and Wildness, may be discovered, and that it will serve to warn others of the wickedness that may ensnare Good men.

Ours was to be a Secret Expedition...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Hidden Agenda: A Dan Roy Thriller (The Dan Roy Series Book 1) *




  







The first gripping, stunning action thriller in the bestselling Dan Roy Series

Dan Roy is an elite Black Ops soldier. His life has been a never ending spectrum of action. Now, his soul needs a break.

He moves to London, looking to forgive and forget. But life has other plans for him. An old face from the past pulls him back into a vicious plot that ranges from London to Afghanistan. Dan agrees to help, but he is betrayed...

His only confidant is Major Guptill, his old commander, who dies mysteriously. Dan rescues the Major's daughter, Chloe, from certain death. Soon, Chloe and he are chased by an evil force that spans countries and governments. As Chloe confides in Dan, he begins to care for her more deeply than his battle scarred heart can understand.

In a race against time to save the world from destruction, Dan and Chloe find themselves up against a terrifying terrorist attack. There is no one to help. When Chloe disappears, Dan has to fight with his back to the wall.

It's the way he fights best.

Because failure is not an option...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/29/22.

Currently Free.

*THE UPGRADE SERIES OMNIBUS: BOOKS 1 - 3 *




  








The first three science-fiction thrillers in the internationally best-selling Upgrade series:

THE BLUEPRINT, VERTIGO, and THE LOOP.
There's a corporate cabal that wants to rule the world. Some might say it has been doing it already for decades by whatever means necessary. But they are no longer content to hide in the shadows. They want to become true masters.

Jason Hunt knows nothing about this world. But when his wife becomes ill, he finds himself pitted against the cabal that might hold the key to her survival. To save her, he needs to embrace technology he doesn't understand, take over a billion-dollar company without a billion dollars, outsmart professional assassins, and land a contract with the DOD. But even that might not be enough.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Window: A Slow Burn Cult Horror Novel *




  






A haunted past… a terrifying future.

★★★★★ "If you like the greats in the horror genre (Stephen King, Dean Koontz, Grady Hendrix, etc) look no further." -Amazon Reviewer

The present is a battleground for Mark’s mind, and possibly, his life.

Mark is a recovered drug addict, but after losing his parents in a freak accident, his life is set on a trajectory that he never would have guessed. Will he fall back into his old ways?

While fighting to keep hold of his sanity, strange occurrences start taking place almost as if he is following a well laid plan, and the same name keeps appearing at every turn. Who is The Family, and why does it seem like Mark’s parents were connected with this strange cult?

As the mystery begins to unravel, he unearths secrets rooted in control, manipulation, and blood. He must learn to conquer his own demons in order to face off against the pure evil lurking so close to home.

The shocking conclusion to this slow burning tale is sure to leave your jaw on the floor!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Berry Deadly Welcome: A Humorous Cozy Mystery (Kylie Berry Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Welcome to Sarah’s Eatery, where the food is to-die-for!*

Escaping a dreadful marriage and an angry ex-husband, Kylie Berry moves to the small town of Camden Falls, Kentucky, to run her cousin’s café, Sarah’s Eatery. Only one problem: Kylie can’t cook to save her life, and the longtime chef walks out on Kylie’s first day.

*"Winters will have you giggling into your book!"*

Answering the call for a new chef, in walks lovely Rachel Summers, a friendly local brownie-addict who immediately gets the job. But when Rachel is found dead a few hours later, all fingers point to Kylie and her killer brownies.

Could Kylie have made a major kitchen blunder and poisoned the woman? Did a bitter former employee tamper with her pantry? Or was there more to Rachel than the kind smile and eager-to-please attitude she sported at the interview?

With the help of the few remaining café regulars, Kylie sets out on a journey to uncover the truth behind who killed Rachel Summers!

This is a laugh-out-loud cozy mystery featuring a strong female protagonist, some unusual friends and family, and a mystery that needs solving! It has no graphic gore, bad language or sex.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cookie Dough and Bruised Egos (An Ivy Creek Cozy Mystery Book 6) *




  








"Great clean cozy mystery. I would definitely recommend this book to anyone looking for a light, murder mystery." - Amazon Review

When Lucy's asked to provide the treats at the book launch for a popular author, she's excited about the opportunity to be in the presence of this author who might just give her tips on becoming an author herself.

Things take a drastic turn for the worse when this popular author goes missing at her book launch... and is eventually found stone-cold dead. It seems this tragedy was caused by an allergic reaction... or was it?

As Lucy begins to uncover the relationships this author had with several people in her life, she realizes that many people had a lot to gain by her demise. Lucy feels her life is in danger as she pokes further into the affairs of the people closest to this author.

Will she discover a sinister plot motivated by greed, revenge and jealousy? Or become the next victim of a killer who's not afraid to remove every stumbling block in their path?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dr. Shine Cracks the Case (A ChiroCozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








A chiropractor and her wise-cracking companion find mystery & murder along with Southern charm, and cookies.

USA Today Bestselling Author Cathy Tully brings you plenty of twists and turns to keep you hooked. When rescue cat, Rusty, sets off the burglar alarm, he sets up a series of misadventures that lead to Dr. Shine discovering a body.

“This book is AWESOME!! I love the characters the writing is superb. The ending shocked me, I never saw it coming.”

When ex-NYPD cop, Susannah Shine, changes careers and becomes a Chiropractor, her path leads her to the small Georgia town of Peach Grove. Horrified to find the body, Dr. Shine is unjustly accused by the new detective in town.

With the help of her BFF, Bitsy Long, and staff, they form the Ladies’ Crime Solving Club where the clues pile up along with helpings of gluten-free peach cobbler. But when pregnant chiropractic assistant, Tina, is found unconscious in the parking lot, Dr. Shine must put aside long-held fears and revisit her investigating skills to help her injured friend.

At the Peach Grove Independence Day Festival, Dr. Susannah discovers a long-hidden secret, which lures her into danger. Caught in an unexpected trap, can this chiropractic sleuth escape the killer's deadly twist?

The ChiroCozy Mystery series is light-hearted mystery series featuring an orange rescue cat, a betta fish named Henry, small-town landscapes full of flowers, fields, and horses. Plus recipes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Played to Death: A Scott Drayco Mystery (Scott Drayco Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








Simmering resentment in a small coastal town. A missing manuscript. A dark family secret.

Scott Drayco isn’t a typical detective: a former concert pianist with synesthesia, he turned to law enforcement when a violent attack put an end to his music career.

After Drayco inherits a rundown Opera House in a Virginia seaside town following a particularly brutal case, he just wants to arrange a quick sale for the unwanted “gift” while nursing his battered soul in a peaceful setting near the shore.

Those hopes are shattered when a dead body turns up on the Opera House stage, a mysterious "G" carved into the man's chest. With himself a suspect in the murder, Drayco digs into very old and very dangerous secrets to solve the crime and clear his name.

But first...Drayco must dodge a wary Sheriff, hostility over coastal development, and the seductive wife of a town councilman—before the tensions explode into more violence and he becomes the next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Merciless Murder Mystery Thriller - Omnibus One: Asha Kade Private Detective Mystery Thrillers (Merciless Murder Mystery Thriller Collection Book 1) *




  








WOULD YOU MURDER YOUR OWN TO HIDE YOUR DARKEST SECRETS?
The first three twisty thrillers in the Merciless mystery series: Merciless Legacy, Merciless Games, and Merciless Crimes. Each book can be read as a standalone.

Start at the beginning of the Merciless saga with Merciless Legacy:

Private Investigator Asha Kade is a self-made warrior woman who bears the scars of a trafficked youth.

A wealthy acquaintance from her past summons her to her deathbed and makes a cryptic wish. “Find my children and tell them I did it for love.”

Tormented by the vow, Asha travels to the dead woman’s home, a secluded manor at the base of the White Mountains of New Hampshire.

Within hours, a household member is brutally murdered. Then, another. And, another.

A deadly secret shrouds this old mansion—one the killer would do anything to conceal. But it’s too late to leave. A storm has cut off access to town.

With the target on her back, Asha races to expose the terrifying truth about this family. But everyone is hiding a dirty little secret. Everyone is lying.

Is anyone in this house who they say they are?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Lamb: A Detective Kate Monroe Suspense Thriller. (Detective Kate Monroe. Book 1) *




  







When city detective Kate Monroe endures a bitter break up, her only option is to relocate back up north to the town of her birth, Barnsworth. She soon finds that her detecting skills are in demand, as a mysterious serial killer stalks Barnsworth's streets seemingly picking victims at random. Who is this faceless killer and what is the link to "The Four Horseman of the Apocalypse?" Only Kate Monroe and her colleagues can unmask, "The Lamb."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Covetous (A Lieutenant Harrington Thriller Book 1)*




  








A good cop. A deadly adversary. A case of the highest profile.

When two security staffers for a local celebrity are gunned down in broad daylight, Miami Homicide Lieutenant Nash Harrington is on a mission for justice.

Unknown to the lieutenant, the murders of the woman’s security detail are just the beginning. The victims are collateral damage from a much bigger plan, and their deaths are simply a means to an end.

While in the spotlight of the press and local media, Harrington must put the pieces together and hunt down the man responsible for the murders, a tall task when the case provides far more questions than answers and the body count starts rising by the hour.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/29/22.

Currently Free.

*Uncommon Vengeance (Unit 28 Book 3) *




  








Alex Thornton stands at a crossroads. As a Unit 28 contractor, she’s found fulfillment in her work. Except she’s discovered one thing. Her life as an agent in the line of fire isn’t compatible with her impending motherhood. She wants to trade guns and knives for receiving blankets and carpools.

Ed DuBois, convicted killer and ex-CIA agent, knows what it’s like to hold a grudge. After his four years in prison, he’s more than ready to exact revenge against those who put him behind bars, including Alex and her husband, Jabir al-Omri.

With the help of his team, Ed carefully executes the bombing of Unit 28 Headquarters. Alex’s life plunges into chaos. She struggles to make sense of the resulting anguish, grief, and turmoil. Her reality has crumbled, and the comfortable marriage she’s had with Jabir vanishes along with her inner tranquility.

Then she’s tapped to lead the hunt for the perpetrators. She finds a new mission, a purpose amid her grief. She’ll stop at nothing to find the killers and is willing to give up everything to do so, even her marriage. Thing is, will it bring her peace in the end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Invasion (Heartland Aliens Book 1)*




  








THEY INVADED.
THEY CONQUERED.
THEY UNDERESTIMATED.

The War of the Worlds gets turbocharged in this nonstop action-packed thriller about a group of survivors thrust into extraordinary circumstances.

When aliens arrive on Earth, the tiny town of Little Creek isn't any more prepared than the rest of the planet.

Without warning or provocation, the otherworldly creatures begin to lay waste to everything.

In the chaos that follows, an unlikely group bands together:


A beauty queen with something to prove...
A shopkeeper with something to hide...
A shellshocked teenager set on revenge...
And a world-weary veteran desperate to save them all.


As time runs out, this ragtag crew must find a way to fight back against the alien forces massing around them.

What are they? What do they want? How can they be stopped?

If they fail, it won't just be Little Creek that is lost.

It will be all of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Uprising (Heartland Aliens Book 2)*




  








NOWHERE IS SAFE.

The survivors of Little Creek hope that salvation awaits them at Keystone, but it quickly becomes apparent that things are not as they seem.

As Len, Vera and Guppie grapple with the new reality on the base, Pammy and Cooper join forces with a sympathetic soldier to take the fight to the Clankers.

An unexpected lesson from an unlikely source might be the key to human survival.

But there is a greater enemy than even the Clankers afoot, and it will take all their ingenuity — and a little luck — to survive this time.

And time is running out.

The War of the Worlds gets turbocharged in this nonstop action-packed thriller about a group of survivors thrust into extraordinary circumstances.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sleeping Gods: A space race sci-fi adventure (Verus Foundation Book 4)*




  








Could there really be an incredible secret hidden on the far side of the Moon that astronauts have been guarding for half a century?

By NASA's best estimate, the first men to fly to the Moon have a 50-50 chance of making it back to Earth alive.

Of course, NASA also assumes the crew of Apollo 8 will be all alone when they reach lunar orbit.

But when the astronauts witness a strange and unidentified flying object on the Moon's far side, Commander Frank Borman doesn't tell mission control in Houston — because he's already been sworn to secrecy.

The far side is permanently hidden from Earth. It's a perfect place to hide.

Sleeping Gods puts you inside the capsule on a mission so audacious it borders on the foolhardy.

If you like X-Files and the movie Apollo 13, you'll love Sleeping Gods — another bold step in Matt Eaton's remarkable Verus Foundation Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blank: A post-apocalyptic paranormal thriller (Verus Foundation Book 6)*




  








Most of our cities are gone. Now the Army needs Stone Luckman to stop China and the US nuking it out for what’s left.

Since the rise of the oceans, Luckman has been leading a chopper search for survivors along the once-famous Gold Coast beachfront.

The beautiful beaches have vanished. What's left is a moiling mass of detritus littered with ravenous sharks and deadly pounding swell.

Most survivors are Blanks — minds wiped clean by the crippling solar storm that hit at the same time the Antarctic ice sheet collapsed.

The Blanks are terrifying... hardly human at all. Many people of sound mind say they're only worth a bullet.

Luckman wants to save them, though he has no idea how.

A half-crazed woman hiding in a Surfers Paradise high rise might have the answer.

Mel Palace can read people's minds. She says fate has brought them together for a reason. Oddly enough, Luckman thinks she's right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder at the Mayfair Hotel (Cleopatra Fox Mysteries Book 1)*




  








It was the most fashionable place to stay in London, until murder made a reservation. Solve the puzzle in this new cozy historical mystery from USA Today bestselling author of the Glass and Steele series.

December 1899. After the death of her beloved grandmother, Cleopatra Fox moves into the luxury hotel owned by her estranged uncle in the hopes of putting hardship and loneliness behind her. But the poisoning of a guest on Christmas Eve throws her new life, and the hotel, into chaos.

Cleo quickly realizes no one can be trusted, not Scotland Yard and especially not the hotel’s charming assistant manager. With the New Year’s Eve ball approaching fast and the hotel’s reputation hanging by a thread, Cleo must find the killer before the ball, and the hotel itself, are ruined. But catching a murderer proves just as difficult as navigating the hotel’s hierarchy and the peculiarities of her family.

Can Cleo find the killer before the new century begins? Or will someone get away with murder?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*FINAL NOTICE: What would you do if you knew – for certain – that you had 10 days to live? (The FINAL Trilogy Book 1) *




  








"This story is imaginative and unique and draws attention to provocative topics that America is in the midst of ..." Amazon Review

What Would You Do If You Knew – For Certain – That You Had 10 Days To Live? Some would get their legal affairs in order. Others would contact family, friends, lovers, and ex-lovers. Some might take a trip or make an exceptional donation. Still, others might clean the house and do the laundry. And some … might kill.

A brilliant young doctor and mathematician, Vijay Patel, has invented a new health/sports watch that monitors blood chemistry so accurately that it can actually predict when someone will die – within 10, 20, or 30 days. The intention of this “Final Notice,” as it is called, is to allow people to get their affairs in order and reach out to loved ones before it’s too late. But when those notified have easy access to a gun, the result is sometimes lethal for more than just the watch-owner.

These are the stories of several people who receive their Final Notice and their very different reactions...including a desire to get revenge with impunity. They range from an 89-year-old resident in a retirement home to a U.S. Senator ... from a benevolent widow to a crass tycoon to a noted climate change scientist. But in this fresh, fast-paced, political/medical thriller, page-turner, their stories are all set against the all-too-recognizable backdrop of a guns-gone-wild America and the relentless push by the NRA and their surrogate politicians to make guns even easier to acquire.

Their stories are also connected by the involvement of several likable protagonists. These include the inventor of the watch ... the FBI agent charged with stopping the killings ... and a recently retired, middle-class couple, Vince and Trudi Fuller, along with their brave immigrant friends and a very endearing corgi, Miles.

Vince and Trudi live happily in their “California bubble” until Vince is knocked down by a young punk in a parking lot. His sense of shame and rage, resulting from feelings of age-related vulnerability, triggers an initial interest in guns. Trudi resists, but later, an unprovoked attack on Miles and Vince – and a growing friendship with two courageous Syrian refugees – changes her mind, with very unexpected consequences.

There is plenty of dark humor and political satire in FINAL NOTICE, as well as touching scenes and outright suspense. So expect to laugh out loud, dry some tears, and bite your nails (not necessarily in that order). It is, despite the somewhat “sci-fi” premise of the watch, a very realistic reflection of American society and the many problems we face today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Abby Kane FBI Thrillers 1-6 *




  








ABBY KANE FBI THRILLERS (Books 1-6)

Meet the agent with an impossible directive: solve the FBI's most baffling cases. Abby Kane spent her early career putting sickos, psychopaths, and ruthless killers behind bars. After her husband's mysterious death, she moved her family to San Francisco, hoping for a fresh start and healing. What she got instead was a job with the FBI.

If you like Patterson and Baldacci, you’ll love the equally thrilling and highly addictive Abby Kane series.

Corktown
A mutilated body has Corktown residents nervous and for a good reason. Detroit Metro Police recognize the handiwork of the serial killer known as the Doctor. But there’s a problem with that. They locked him up seven years ago. When FBI Agent Abby Kane visits the Doctor behind bars, he swears he’s innocent and not the psychopath everyone thinks he is. Oddly enough, Abby believes him.

Tenderloin
With white-collar crimes dominating her work schedule, chasing deranged killers is a thing of the past until the body of a dead DEA agent pops up in Bogotá. Through her investigation, FBI Agent Abby Kane learns that a new drug has been invented, and its danger isn’t the addictive high but the terrifying side effects. She believes the cartels are behind the drug, but the locals think it’s one man. They call him the Monster.

Russian Hill (CC Trilogy #1)
In the first book of the Chasing Chinatown Trilogy, a killer is loose in San Francisco, collecting body parts. FBI Agent Abby Kane believes a dead hiker found ten miles north of the city is the key to solving those crimes. But the more she digs, the more she begins to think the killer is playing an elaborate game, and there’s an audience cheering him on.

Lumpini Park (CC Trilogy #2)
In the second book of the Chasing Chinatown Trilogy, FBI agent Abby Kane hunts the man behind the sadistic challenges the only way she knows how: by playing the game and moving up the bloody leaderboard herself.

Coit Tower (CC Trilogy #3)
The hunt continues in the third installment of the Chasing Chinatown Trilogy. FBI Agent Abby Kane is the sole Attraction in a bloody game designed for one reason: to take lives. Deliver her head and collect the $10 million bounty.

Kowloon Bay
Her husband was brutally killed three years ago. Now he’s the prime suspect in a murder investigation. After the murder of her husband in Hong Kong, FBI Agent Abby Kane moved her family to San Francisco as a way to start over. During a return visit to Hong Kong, Abby discovers an unthinkable secret that has her questioning the entire family she married into and believing her late husband might have been a deadly killer.

Get started on a series you’ll find impossible to put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stolen Lives (James Quinn Book 1)*




  








James Quinn – a flawed detective with a kind heart and a noble quest: justice. Or is it vengeance?

It's been two years since a young sex-trafficked woman fell victim to a sadistic murderer sensationalised in the tabloids as the "Dell Ripper".

The case remains cold, but no one particularly cares.

Except DCI James Quinn of Hertfordshire Constabulary.

James is convinced the Ripper is Troy Perkins – sex pest, stalker, petty criminal. His tormentor. The man who stole his happiness.

When the Ripper strikes again, James is determined to catch his man, whatever the cost to himself. Or the people he loves...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Reborn: a gripping spy thriller (Clarke and Fairchild Book 1) *




  








Jinpa is a monk who has grown up with an ancient and powerful secret. When it's discovered he has to leave everything he knows to fulfil his life's purpose.

Disgraced MI6 officer Rose Clarke is given one last chance to redeem herself by finding John Fairchild, a mercenary suspected of trading British intelligence. But Fairchild needs to find Jinpa to uncover the secrets of his own past. With the might of the Chinese authorities on their tail, they risk everything to pursue Jinpa over the Himalayas.

Can they survive? Will Jinpa succeed? Or will the extreme conditions take them all beyond the limits of their endurance?

Fans of John Le Carre, Daniel Silva and the Bourne films will love the characters, intrigue, atmospheric settings and plot twists of Reborn, first in the Clarke and Fairchild series of spy thrillers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stalin, Japan, and the Struggle for Supremacy over China, 1894–1945*




  








Stalin was a master of deception, disinformation, and camouflage, by means of which he gained supremacy over China and defeated imperialism on Chinese soil. This book examines Stalin’s covert operations in his hunt for supremacy.

By the late 1920s Britain had ceded place to Japan as Stalin’s main enemy in Asia. By seducing Japan deeply into China, Stalin successfully turned Japan’s aggression into a weapon of its own destruction. The book examines Stalin’s covert operations from the murder of the Manchurian warlord Zhang Zuolin in 1928 and the publication of the forged “Tanaka Memorial” in 1929, to Stalin’s hidden role in Japan’s invasion of Manchuria in 1931, the outbreak of all-out war between China and Japan in 1937, and Japan’s defeat in 1945. In the shadow of these and other events we find Stalin and his secret operatives, including many Chinese and Japanese collaborators, most notably Zhang Xueliang and Kōmoto Daisaku, the self-professed assassin of Zhang Zuolin. The book challenges accounts of the turbulent history of inter-war East Asia that have ignored or minimized Stalin’s presence and instead exposes and analyzes Stalin’s secret modus operandi, modernized as “hybrid war” in today’s Russia.


The book is essential for students and specialists of Stalin, China, the Soviet Union, Japan, and East Asia.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Air Raids Over Japan during World War II: The History of the Allies’ Bombing Campaigns on the Japanese Mainland *




  








“The Japanese people had been told they were invulnerable ... An attack on the Japanese homeland would cause confusion in the minds of the Japanese people and sow doubt about the reliability of their leaders. There was a second, and equally important, psychological reason for this attack ... Americans badly needed a morale boost.” – Jimmy Doolittle
All Americans are familiar with the “day that will live in infamy.”

At 9:30 a.m. on Sunday, December 7, 1941, Pearl Harbor, the advanced base of the United States Navy’s Pacific Fleet, was ablaze. It had been smashed by aircraft launched by the carriers of the Imperial Japanese Navy. All eight battleships had been sunk or badly damaged, 350 aircraft had been knocked out, and over 2,000 Americans lay dead. Indelible images of the USS Arizona exploding and the USS Oklahoma capsizing and floating upside down have been ingrained in the American conscience ever since. In less than an hour and a half the Japanese had almost wiped out America’s entire naval presence in the Pacific.

The Americans would turn the war in the Pacific around in the middle of 1942, but in the wake of Pearl Harbor and the Japanese invasion of the Philippines, the country was in desperate need of a morale boost, and it would come in the form of the Doolittle Raid. In part to show that the Japanese were not invincible, and in part to reassure the American public that the nation would not lose the war, the Doolittle Raid included both Army and Navy units that launched 16 land-based medium bombers from an aircraft carrier, a feat that was the first of its kind but also one involving a great deal of risk. Getting the bombers and carriers in place to execute the mission involved much strategic planning and cooperation within the American military, and had it failed, it could have dealt a serious blow to the Americans’ Pacific presence due to the nation’s limited resources in that theater.

The first serious air raids over Japan came in November 1944, after the Americans had captured the Marianas Islands, and through February 1945, American bombers concentrated on military targets at the fringes of the city, particularly air defenses. However, the air raids of March 1945, and particularly on the night of March 9, were a different story altogether. In what is generally referred to as strategic or area bombing, waves of bombers flew low over Tokyo for over two and a half hours, dropping incendiary bombs with the intention of producing a massive firestorm. The American raids intended to produce fires that would kill soldiers and civilians, as well as the munitions factories and apartment buildings of those who worked in them. 325 B-29s headed toward Tokyo, and nearly 300 of them dropped bombs on it, destroying more than 267,000 buildings and killing more than 83,000 people, making it the deadliest day of the war. Additional raids, this time largely on the north and west, came in April, and in May, raids hit Ginza and the south. Altogether, American bombers flew more than 4,000 missions over Tokyo before surrender.

While the war raged in Europe and the Pacific, a dream team of Nobel Laureates was working on the Manhattan Project in America, a program kept so secret that Vice President Harry Truman didn’t know about it until he took the presidency after Franklin D. Roosevelt’s death in April 1945. The Manhattan Project would ultimately yield the “Little Boy” and “Fat Man” bombs that released more than 100 Terajoules of energy at Hiroshima and Nagasaki. The attacks on Hiroshima and Nagasaki in August 1945, along with the Cold War-era tests and their accompanying mushroom clouds, would demonstrate the true power and terror of nuclear weapons, but in the late 1930s these bombs were only vaguely being thought through, particularly after the successful first experiment to split the atom by a German scientist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

11/30/22.

Currently Free.

*TRUE STORIES OF WORLD WAR II: A VIVID PORTRAYAL OF THE FRONTLINES (True Stories of War Book 1) *




  








How recently was World War II mentioned around you?

This conflict is widely known. Perhaps you learned about it just the day before. Last month, maybe. But I think it was just recently. And did you wish you were the one to casually toss a knowledge that would have everyone thinking, "Wow, I never knew that!" when it was brought up?


You may become that person with the help of this book.

Each day, all you need is a few spare minutes to read it.

This book isn't for military historians, but for the general public, hence the chapters are short and simple.

At the conclusion of each section is a graphic depiction of the protagonist of that section.

The pace at which you read this novel will leave you craving more.

In this book, you will learn not just the great moments of World War II, but also the nitty-gritty minutiae and outlandish truths that surround them. From the first time someone considered starting World War II to the most current blockbuster films about it, you will be prepared with the knowledge you gain from this book.

Get ready to read about a tank that destroyed 13 other tanks, a heartbreaking tale about a "fighting girlfriend," a plain working guy who did extraordinary things, and much more besides. Learn how modest tourist boats inflicted enormous damage on monster-like ships, and how the Russians and the Americans battled together.

The things you find out will range from sad to shocking. Many of them are downright terrifying. There are those that are really romantic and inspiring. Some of them are plain peculiar. It's everything you wanted to know about history but were never taught in the schools!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Third Contact (Envoys Book 1) *




  








900 years ago, we launched the probes, hoping to find the light of intelligence in the vast dark. They were never heard from again.

As humanity’s star-colonies struggle to emerge from a long dark age, the probes are all but forgotten.

Now a message from one of them offers bright hope … or will it lead to a new darkness?



In the year 3014, the fledgling Confederation of Colonies must overcome one last barrier to unity: the centuries-old scourge of the pirate factions.

The crew of the starship Assured are in the midst of fighting the final pocket of pirate resistance on the verges of human-explored space when the battle is interrupted by a deep space transmission from a long-lost probe.

With the confirmation that aliens are building their own space-faring civilization 260 lightyears away, the human race’s petty brawling seems suddenly insignificant.

Humanity’s neighbors have extended an invitation. Assured is tasked with meeting them. Only one question remains …

Will they be friend … or foe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Demon Moon (Prof Croft Book 1)*




  








** SERIES SALE THIS WEEK **

Everson Croft, professor of mythology and behind-the-scenes wizard

Show me an amateur conjurer, and I’ll stop him before he gets himself killed.

That’s the idea, anyway. But New York City isn’t what it used to be, and I don’t mean the recent crash.

Amateur casters are calling up creatures they shouldn’t be able to. And there’s been a murder at the city’s most hallowed cathedral, a message in blood on the victim’s back the NYPD wants me to interpret, like yesterday.

Something tells me I’m in over my head. And that’s not just Chinatown’s newest mob boss, a scary-powerful vampire, or my possessed cat talking.

No matter how much magic I hurl, worse keeps chasing bad, and I’m amassing enemies like they’re aluminum cans.

Did I mention the end of the world might be nigh?

Damn. Maybe I’m the amateur here.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Blood Deal (Prof Croft Book 2) *




  








Everson Croft, professor of mythology and nervous as sin

Tonight’s the night I tell Caroline the truth: about my feelings, my magic, everything.

So why am I surprised when Detective Vega calls me to a new case? An elusive creature is chewing up residents in a housing project run by rival gangs. One more mangled body and the place will explode into warfare.

Problem is, someone’s protecting the killer. All signs point to the vampire Arnaud—who’s just upped the stakes. If I don’t send Detective Vega down a trail of bad leads, he’ll snatch her child. But is Arnaud trying to derail the investigation or twist it to his own ends, ones that could reshape the city?

Worse, Caroline has disappeared, and I’m under suspicion. No one believes I last saw her with Angelus, a mysterious hunk and full-blooded faerie. Dangerous no matter how you slice it.

Two cases: one personal, one professional, and both going to hell in a hurry.

Time to wizard up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Purge City (Prof Croft Book 3) *




  








If you can't stand the heat...

When New York City unveils a program to roast supernaturals, I wonder if I should be sweating.

The bloodthirsty Arnaud thinks so, and he’s insisting that our survival depends on a wizard-vampire alliance. Never mind his history of wanting me dead. Or undead.

Meanwhile, the mayor wants me on his team—an offer that’s only slightly less unnerving given our recent clash. So who’s really behind the purge? City Hall? The werewolves? Or is it the brainchild of the fae, whose newest advisor to the mayor slipped from my bed and life four months ago?

I’m getting the cold feeling someone’s trying to manipulate the program, and me, to set off a larger war, one that could explode through the city.

One thing’s for sure. If I don’t get my head straight and my magic on, it’s going to be a hell of a summer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death Mage (Prof Croft Book 4) *




  








Playing fast and loose with the Order’s rules has finally caught up with me.

Sentenced to hunt down a cagey insurgent known as the Death Mage, I’m not feeling overly optimistic. Wizards with far more experience have tried and, well … died.

But overmatched or not, I want this assignment. The Death Mage killed my mother—he might also be my father.

I can’t lose my head, though. The mage wields an evil, mind-warping magic. A power that undermines his victims’ sanity while pledging their souls to an ancient being and devourer of worlds.

How would I even know if his magic was corrupting me?

Or is it already?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Who Shall Live *




  








"A beautiful modern fable that combines Jewish philosophy with modern problems." –Matthew Arnold Stern, author of Amiga

Four-year-old Eva is abducted by her grandmother from a Jewish Community in Indiana and raised in the forest. As an adult, she becomes “First Woman,” leader of the Woodland Cooperative, a haven for those escaping the pandemic—including the handsome schemer, Larry. Eva betrays her community when the Cooperative is overwhelmed by invading townspeople. She flees to a secluded part of the forest with the magical book, “Roots of the Woods,” after stealing a toddler boy to be a companion for her baby girl, Azura.

Meanwhile, Azura’s father, Isaac, dabbles in mystical Jewish practices. When Azura is in her early teens, she finds him. In an impulsive act that will have far-reaching consequences, she kidnaps her father’s newborn son. Under pressure from Covid-30, she must earn her father’s forgiveness and discover how to atone for three generations of missing and abducted children.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sleigh Spells (Winter Witches of Holiday Haven Book 1) *




  








*Have yourself a very Merry Witchmas in Holiday Haven, where the magic and mystery of Christmas is snow joke!*

Aurora Hart hates everything Christmas, but how could she turn down the opportunity to serve one year of probation in Holiday Haven versus a full sentence for her crimes? Saddled with a talking squirrel roommate, Aurora is doing her best to keep a low profile as she bides her time. Everything is going fine…until Santa’s sleigh gets stolen.

Now, all eyes are on her and the other town Humbugs, and it’s up to Aurora to keep her behind from ending up back in jail. With the help of a very important person from the North Pole, she finds herself hot on the trail of the real culprit. But it will take her having to do something she’s never done before—accepting new friends and their assistance. Only then will Aurora be able to turn not only her own life around but also Christmas for the entire world!

Will Aurora be able to solve the mystery of who stole Santa’s sleigh in time? Or will the culprit get the final sleigh?Grab your cup of cocoa, sit in a comfy chair by the cozy fire, and find out now in Sleigh Spells!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Reindeer Runes: A Christmas Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Winter Witches of Holiday Haven Book 2)*




  








*Have yourself a very Merry Witchmas in Holiday Haven, where the magic and mystery of Christmas is snow joke!*


Lumi Northrop is a powerful guardian of the north—the North Star Reindeer Sanctuary, that is.

When Rudolph vanishes the week before Christmas, Lumi is thrust from the peace and quiet of her family’s farm, into the magical town of Holiday Haven to help find him.

Lumi quickly discovers that Rudolph isn’t the only local celebrity who’s gone missing. Jack Frost is also MIA, just days before his coronation as the next Frost King.

Teaming up with Corbin Frost, Jack’s reclusive brother, Lumi finds more questions than answers. What she thinks is an odd coincidence quickly turns into something more sinister.

With time running out for Rudolph and Jack, can Lumi use her powers to save the North Pole?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Holiday Hexes: A Christmas Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Winter Witches of Holiday Haven Book 3)*




  








*Have yourself a very Merry Witchmas in Holiday Haven, where the magic and mystery of Christmas is snow joke!*


Top toy designer Star Clearwater is convinced that Christmas is cursed. What’s supposed to be her hard-earned vacation turns into chaos when her mother lures her to the North Pole only for all spell to break loose at her arrival.

A heinous hex threatens the entire toy production inside Santa’s Toy Workshop, putting millions of children’s wishes in jeopardy. If her mother—who reports directly to Mrs. Claus—can’t get things under control, Christmas won’t be the only thing getting canned.

Star has no choice but to crash at her mother’s cottage in the charming magical town of Holiday Haven. The sooner she can find the Scrooge responsible for the crime, the faster she can get back to her normal life.

Armed with her witchy wits, Star accepts help from a talking husky and the cute guy running the town bookstore as she follows the trail while the countdown to Christmas Day ticks away.

Will Star find a way to catch the criminal and reverse the hex? Or will Christmas be canceled this year?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Winter Wishes: A Christmas Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Winter Witches of Holiday Haven Book 4)*




  








*Have yourself a very Merry Witchmas in Holiday Haven, where the magic and mystery of Christmas is snow joke!*


After five years of running the Holiday Haven Inn, Carolyn Highcrest thinks she can handle anything. She and her best friend Mercy are determined to make their festive weekend celebrations the best they can possibly be, despite being surrounded by scheming rivals, melodramatic theatre group members and overenthusiastic carollers.

What Carol didn't anticipate was a visit from her eccentric family, whose knack for trouble and attachment to their cringeworthy custom-made hats threaten to derail her focus. To make things worse, a magical wishing box intended for the weekend's event disappears, and soon after, a string of inexplicable pranks hits the inn, seemingly a result of the box's powerful magic.

Carol is inclined to blame both the theft and the pranks on her long-term business rival, Janice, but all too soon, events are spiralling out of control. Can Carol fix the trouble before the holiday cheer is ruined?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cocoa Curses: A Christmas Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Winter Witches of Holiday Haven Book 5)*




  








*A Christmas Cozy Mystery brimming with magic, laughs and a dash of romance!*

Rudie Hollybrook’s killing it (pun intended) directing her family's funeral home with her two zany sisters and her adorable pet snow fox in Holiday Haven, near the North Pole.

In her personal life, though, Rudie’s self-conscious about her unique ability to see spirits in a quaint town that considers such talents less than merry and bright.

But while volunteering at the Christmas Market, a few days before the big holiday, a woman drops dead–poisoned by her hot cocoa! When the woman’s ghost demands Rudie find her murderer, Rudie teams up with her crush at the local paper to discover the culprit.

Can Rudie embrace her gifts to find the cocoa killer before they ruin Christmas for the whole town?

Cocoa Curses is a charming, Christmas mystery with a town of characters you’ll fall in love with and so much cheer you can’t help but get in the holiday spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Ghost for Christmas (Mele Keahi's Mysteries Book 1) *




  







Be careful what you wish for Mele Keahi thought she was going for a vacation at her aunt’s – just what she needed after a breakup and a lifetime of heartbreak since her mother disappeared. What she wasn’t expecting was finding a new guy… or that dead body on the doorstep! Could her sweet aunt really be involved? Or was it someone else near and dear to her? And then there was the handsome ghost from her Hawaiian childhood. Not what she'd bargained for--but sometimes you just have to deal with what the cat dragged in. Will she figure that out before the murderer finds a way to silence her forever? Yummy recipes for Hawaiian style cooking in each book--Chicken Hekka in this one. The books in this series have minor themes that run through them all, but each story can stand on its own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ballast Point Breakdown: A Rolly Waters Mystery *




  








2021 San Diego Book Awards winner!

Trained dolphins drown a Navy diver. An animal-rights activist commits public suicide. Can guitar-playing detective Rolly Waters unearth one family's secrets before others die?

On a cool winter evening, a speedboat hurtles across San Diego Bay and crashes into the Admiral's Club where a farewell party for the Navy's top-secret Dolphin Divers program is underway. As guests flee the ensuing fire, a woman named Janis Withers crawls from the inferno and screams her last words - Arion has returned!

Guitar-playing private detective Rolly Waters finds himself pulled into the case when he connects Janis to a pair of dog tags left behind by Butch Fleetwood, a member of the Dolphin Divers who disappeared during a training exercise twenty years earlier.

While fending off the FBI and local police, Rolly uncovers tantalizing connections between Fleetwood, a crusading journalist, a celebrity artist, a punk rock singer, a radical animal-rights organization, and the dead woman's own dysfunctional family. As he races against the authorities to uncover Arion's true identity, Rolly's investigation begins to reverberate with his own painful history. His search for the truth leads to a ruined casino on a deserted Mexican island where shocking secrets are unleashed in a ruthless showdown between tormented and tormentors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Empty Nest: Superpowers are Wasted on the Young (Euphemia Sage Chronicles Book 3) *




  








Euphemia and Jane travel to Oakhill Station in the Wairarapa to prepare the accounts for Joe Kincaide, the handsome and wealthy owner of the Station. Joe leaves and doesn't return. His bird sanctuary is sabotaged and money is missing from the accounts. Are these sinister events warnings from the triads or are other forces at play?

Euphemia Sage continues to delight as she courageously uses her super powers to fight for justice and fairness for all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bone Hook (Paradise Crime Mysteries Book 10) *




  








⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐Blood Orchids, first in series, is also FREE! Grab yours! ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
Paradise holds deep secrets.
She just wants to save the reefs...and it gets her killed.

Five years after the events of Rip Tides, Lei Texeira gets into hot water investigating a crime scene ninety feet down off of the tiny atoll of Molokini, where the death of a beautiful marine biologist is anything but an accident.

He’ll do anything to beat his demons. Lei’s husband, Michael Stevens, is desperate to kill an enemy from within, and it drives him to make a choice his wife will never sanction.

Can Lei and Stevens find the answers they need before their different directions tear them apart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death No Stranger: A British detective crime thriller (A Holt and Fiske Crime Thriller Book 1) *




  








Terror stalks the quiet streets of Cambridge.

When a family solicitor is viciously stabbed to death in his own home, the respectable citizens of Cambridge are shocked to the core. Crimes of this brutality are unheard of in the sleepy university town.

For DI Shauna Holt, it’s as though she brought trouble with her. Newly transferred from London’s Metropolitan Police Service, the burnt-out, jaded detective was hoping for a quieter life, but her experience makes her the ideal candidate to lead the investigation.

Partnered with a cocky young detective sergeant, her first task is to find the victim’s missing spouse. What she encounters is a prickly middle-aged psychiatrist, who is far too personally invested, and her adult daughter with a troubled history.

The mystery deepens and tensions rise as the three women’s lives intertwine. The closer Shauna gets to the killer the more her past rears its ugly head, until solving the case becomes a matter of survival.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Operation: Snare Drum: A WWII Submarine Adventure Novel (USS Bull Shark Naval Thriller series Book 1) *




  








December 7, 1941 - America is attacked by the Japanese and dragged into a worldwide struggle for power unlike anything ever seen on Earth.

While the United States and the Navy reel from the devastation of Pearl Harbor, the Nazis begin a brutal campaign within sight of the shores of the nation. U-boats prowl the American coast from Maine to the Gulf of Mexico, sinking shipping seemingly unopposed!

Now, one young and untested captain is given an experimental new submarine and sent on a top-secret mission. The German operation "Drumbeat" is well under way and it's up to Lt. Commander Arthur Turner and the crew of the USS Bull Shark to draw a thin blue line.

Somewhere off our shores, a secret Nazi ship lurks. This disguised enemy vessel is directing the U-boat attacks and she must be stopped. Can Captain Turner and his untried boat and crew sink the Nazi plan before Germany cripples the American war effort in the Atlantic?

Exciting combat, deadly intrigue and a desperate struggle for power bring Turner and the Nazis together in an explosive and very personal contest that can have only one victor!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Whale Song Translation: A "First Contact" Second Edition Novel *




  








In the spirit of "War of the Whales," Carl Sagan’s "Contact" and Stephen Spielberg’s "Close Encounters," speech scientist Howard Steven Pines’ science and fiction thriller takes whale language research to a whole new realm: the excitement of first contact and the recognition of the intelligence, dignity, and wisdom of another earthly species.

When the Navy’s controversial sonar experiments begin to destroy Maui’s whales, an unlikely hero holds the key to their preservation. Inspired by his mentor’s paradigm-busting challenge to open a communications channel with other big-brained species, acoustics professor David Dmitri begins analyzing the songs of humpback whales. The quest to decode their mysterious language leads him to an astonishing revelation. With more proof, Dmitri realizes he could rally public opinion and stanch the bloodshed. But as his team prepares to launch a voyage of discovery in the Straits of Lahaina, others are determined to stop him—whatever the consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mistress of Auschwitz: (Book 1 of 3) *




  







Based on the harrowing life of Eleonore Hodys, The Mistress of Auschwitz follows the true story of a political prisoner detained in the notorious concentration camp. While experiencing all the horrors of the holocaust, Eleonore turns to friendship for survival. Through companionship with another female prisoner, Eleonore must decide if she has the courage to join the resistance movement which is planning the overthrow of their wicked oppressors. Matters are only complicated when Eleonore unwittingly attracts the attention of the Commandant and she is forced to decide between her own comfort or her principles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Tesla Legacy (Joe Tesla Series Book 2) *




  








In New York Times bestselling author Rebecca Cantrell's sequel to the award-winning The World Beneath, software genius, Joe Tesla, confronts an equally brilliant and far more powerful foe.

Still crippled by agoraphobia and confined to the tunnels under New York City, Joe is haunted by the fact that he cannot even attend his father's funeral. His father’s death brings threats to the safety of Joe's underground home: guilt over the broken relationship that can never be healed, a mysterious box of papers inherited from eccentric inventor Nikola Tesla, and a ruthless enemy determined to steal those papers no matter the cost.

Mystified by why his inheritance is so valuable, Joe and his service dog, Edison, follow clues left a century ago by Joe's famous ancestor to reveal the power of his family legacy. While Joe must rely on his considerable talents as a hacker, he must also reach out to friends.

But whom can he trust as he battles to save his beloved city from . . . The Tesla Legacy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Natural Selection: The Battle of Britain and The Blitz (The Protocols Book 3) *




  







The third book in The Protocols series continues the story of people caught in events. The setting is the Second World War during the Battle of Britain and The Blitz, 1940- 1941. The Allies have been driven from the continent; Great Britian stands alone. In the sky above Great Britain, J.W.C. Simpson of RAF Fighter Squadron 43 flies a Hawker Hurricane. In Szczebrzeszyn, Poland, documents the horror of the Nazis' New Order for the Polish Underground. In the ruins of France, Arthur Koestler is on the run. There are many voices, many stories framed within the context of this time. Like all the books in the series, Natural Selection, is composed of excerpts taken from letters, memoirs, diaries, situation reports, previously published materials, radio transcripts, and other historical documents selected not only for their ability to illuminate the past, but for their relevance in terms of the times in which we live.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/01/22.

Currently Free.

*Letting Go: A Marine's Journey Through War and His Search for Meaning *




  








Letting Go is an excellent account of a Marine before, during, and after 9/11. Through the eyes of Jeff Sands, he retells his story with brutal honesty, describing what possessed him to join the Marine Corps, his experiences while serving, to include deploying to Iraq during the initial invasion, and the demons he endured while trying to readjust to civilian life.

This book was begun as a diary of sorts. It was written to try and understand the chaos that exists inside one’s own head, especially after experiencing war and seeing its effects. It was flushed out over many sleepless nights, and refined over time with clarity. It’s more than just a story about war and struggle, it’s a story about what compels someone to join the Marine Corps, risking his life for something greater than himself. It’s a story about how the Marine Corps molds not only men’s bodies, but their minds. It’s a story about war, and its effects... good and bad. It's a story about heartbreak. And it’s a story about trying to adjust to a corporate world out of touch with the values of the Marine Corps; a world without a purpose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/02/22.

Currently Free.

*A.L.I.V.E.: A Genetic Engineering Thriller (The A.L.I.V.E. Series Book 1)*




  








The groundbreaking first generation Alien Life in Vitro Experiment (ALIVE) was a dream come true. The second and third are complete nightmares . . .

Reports of unknown objects in the sky date back hundreds of years. But since the early twentieth century, the frequency of those reports has increased dramatically. To combat the alien threat they see looming on the horizon, the US government initiated the A.L.I.V.E. (Alien Life In Vitro Experiment) Project.

Working from Wright Patterson Air Force Base, Dr. Maeve Leander has been in charge of Alvie, the first subject from the A.L.I.V.E. Project, for the last three years. But she's been part of the project much longer—ever since she was a child and her mother ran the project. But Alvie is more than just some experimental subject. He's family, the only family Maeve has left.

When a new agency takes over the A.L.I.V.E. Projects, though, Maeve learns that Alvie wasn't the only subject created. Caught in the middle of a giant war game, Maeve ends up in a race for her life. But this time it’s not just humans who are the combatants.

As the violence increases and the chances for survival decrease, she realizes one terrifying truth: despite its name, the real goal of the projects is to make sure no one gets out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Echoes of Gravity (Tapache's Promise Trilogy Book 1) *




  








Ancient machine intelligences. Resurrected species with no memories of the past. Creatures composed of gravity strings. What is hidden in the void between galaxies?

Tapache, a machine intelligence with great power, has revived the Roranian people from their derelict remains. It has gifted them the Great Ship to voyage through space and given them a purpose: to discover the truth about a weapon capable of unthinkable devastation.

An unexpected attack, followed by hundreds of years in stasis, scuppers those plans. Hope seems lost for a small group of Roranian survivors, until something far greater draws them in: a megastructure beyond comprehension.

The megastructure is far from safe. There are incumbent species that already lay their claim, all with secrets of their own, and a strangely smart information network that exists where it has no right.

Was Tapache lying?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Isle Of Middleworld (The Chronicles Of Gordon's Feast Book 1)*




  








A NEO-NAZI AGENDA LURKING BEHIND AN EXPERIMENTAL PSYCHOTROPIC DRUG.
A QUANTUM TECHNOLOGY CAPABLE OF CHARTING THE UNCONSCIOUS MIND.
A BIZARRE DREAMWORLD WHERE HUMANITY’S FATE HANGS IN THE BALANCE.

Dr. Mandy Mirabelle is poised to inherit her family’s ancestral mental institution when a debilitating phobia of its eerie old wing puts her birthright at risk. Something wicked befell her there seven years ago, and the trauma inflicted her with amnesia. Only her boyfriend Gordon was a witness to what happened, but he’s a psychotic inpatient at her hospital now, and he’s lost all contact with reality.

Convinced that Gordon holds the key to the mystery, quack inventor Edward G. Perniferous uses a quantum mechanical machine to transport himself into Gordon’s unconscious mind. There he encounters a vast dreamworld imbued with a strange history, and a crumbling island kingdom on the brink of a dragon attack. Gordon is the realm’s dispirited ruler, but his memory of Mandy is distorted, and he has little recollection of the past.

In the waking world, Mandy’s efforts to uncover the truth have landed her in danger with her unscrupulous cousins, the Von Metzgers. She discovers that they’ve been using hospital patients to test an experimental WWII Nazi drug. Its purpose is to create the fearless soldier, and Gordon is being used as their primary test subject.

Blending the genres of technothriller, epic fantasy, steampunk, geek culture and satire, Gilliam Ness has created a one-of-a-kind sci-fi series abounding with unforgettable characters, absurd premises, epic plots, and deep world-building. A magnificent adventure awaits you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder at the Spring Ball: A 1920s Mystery (Lord Edgington Investigates... Book 1) *




  








*A little music, a little dancing, a little murder at the spring ball.*

England, 1925. After years shut away from the world, former detective Lord Edgington of Cranley Hall plans a grand ball to celebrate his seventy-fifth birthday.

But when someone starts bumping off members of his scheming family, the old man enlists his teenage grandson to help find the killer, before one of them is next.

The mismatched duo must pick the culprit from a gaggle of preening playboys, scatter-brained spinsters and irate inspectors in this Agatha-Christie-style whodunnit that will have you racing to spot the killer.

With a cast of eccentric suspects (both upstairs and down) and an adorable golden retriever along for the ride, “Murder at the Spring Ball” is a warm-hearted murder mystery full of intrigue, humour and adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Assault and Batting: A Taylor Quinn Quilt Shop Cozy Mystery (The Taylor Quinn Quilt Shop Mysteries Book 1) *




  






A fatal accident. Sisters suspecting murder. Can they unravel a tangled thread of clues before the killer strikes again?

Taylor Quinn loves her goofy boyfriend and her job in the city. But when her mother is killed, she rushes home to take over the family’s small-town quilt shop. Discovering her young sister blames herself for their mom’s death, her whole world begins to unravel. Desperate to help her sister, Taylor vows to prove everyone’s innocence.

In way over her head, Taylor’s investigation pulls a thread of shifty suspects, a tight knot of envy, and a patchwork of gossip. But as she stitches the evidence together, she unwittingly reels in the killer’s attention…

Can Taylor sew up the case before everything comes apart at the seams?

Assault and Batting is the first book in the gripping Taylor Quinn Quilt Shop cozy mystery series. If you like classic puzzles, poignant family relationships and sentimental surprises, then you’ll love Tess Rothery’s heartwarming tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Served Hot: The 5th Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries) *



  








Murder Served Hot is the fifth in a series of mysteries featuring P.I. Nikki Hunter. The only child of a Cossack and a former nun, Nikki is an independent private investigator who lives aboard her sailboat in the marina complex where she also rents a ground floor office.

In Murder Served Hot Nikki is hired by Brooke Evans, a woman who is considering a marriage proposal from her CPA, Stanley Godard, but is concerned about his recent behavior. While Nikki is watching Godard’s office the situation quickly evolves from a routine case involving background checks and surveillance, into a murder investigation.

Nikki is delving into the life of the victim, searching for anyone who had something to gain from his death, when she discovers that Nina Jezek, a notorious vigilante killer who targets sex offenders, has returned to California, and she’s on the rampage again


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Where Fools Dare to Tread: A Monk Buttman Mystery *




  








“… a well-crafted, enjoyable and intriguing mystery that, for better or worse, is a little heavy on the protagonist’s breast-level view of the world.” –IndieReader

It’s easy to be a nobody when you’ve got nothing to lose, but with his life and potential redemption on the line, can Monk be a somebody people will remember?

A dead man’s money is just waiting to be had. A band of fools and a nobody named Monk Buttman unwittingly find themselves caught in a web of murder and revenge between two unseen factions using them as bait. After a good day ends in murder, Monk is tasked with finding the killer. Why him? He’s a nobody! Stuck between powerful forces he can neither control or understand, Monk must survive both the fools and those pulling the strings while also dealing with the affections of two very different women, the troubled Agnes and the disaffected Judith, not to mention the irritation of his erstwhile partner, Mr. Jones. A beating forces Monk to question his own motives and to confront the past that led him to hide in LA. With love and life on the line, Monk must use his wits and guile for all of them to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sweet Holidays: A Sweet’s Sweets Bakery Mystery (Samantha Sweet Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Praise for USA Today bestseller Connie Shelton's previous mysteries:
"Connie Shelton gets better with every book she writes." -- Midwest Book Review

In this third book in the Samantha Sweet cozy mystery series, it's Christmas and a quirky Romanian chocolatier shows up at Sweet's Sweets, offering to create a special line of hand-dipped chocolates for Samantha's customers. He says he will work for no pay, just to prove himself. But when she learns that he has connections to the wooden box which seems to give Sam her mystical powers, she discovers that certain evil people may do just about anything to take it away from her.

With the same combination of mystery, romance and that touch of the paranormal for which the series has become known, Sweet Holidays carries the reader into the special and magical world of northern New Mexico at the holiday season.

Readers are raving about these lighthearted, relaxing, well-written books—Samantha may not be young, beautiful or have the perfect body, but she is intelligent, independent, and hard working, the kind of person you feel you already know.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Stripped Bare (Kate Fox Book 1)*




  








When Kate Fox receives a late-night phone call, her seemingly perfect life on the Nebraska prairie shatters in an instant.

Eldon, shirt-tail relative and owner of one of the largest cattle ranches in Grand County, has been killed.

Kate's husband, Ted, the Grand County Sheriff, has been shot and may never walk again.

And worst of all, Ted is the prime suspect in Eldon’s murder.

Desperate to clear Ted's name, Kate throws herself headlong into the hunt for the real killer.

When Kate finds herself the victim of several mysterious “accidents” she knows she’s running out of time. If she doesn’t find out who killed Eldon soon, she—or someone else in town—may be the next to turn up dead.

But a shocking confession throws everything into doubt, and as Kate keeps digging she unearths unfathomable secrets—the kind worth killing for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/02/22.

Currently Free.

*Bombs, Bullets, and Bribes: the true story of notorious Jewish mobster Alex Shondor Birns *




  







A 2020 International Book Awards True Crime Award Finalist!

From the author of To Kill the Irishman, basis for the film Kill the Irishman, here is Alex "Shondor" Birns—Public Enemy Number One, friend of powerful Jewish and Italian mobsters, and trusted partner of black gambling racketeers. He went toe-to-toe against relentless challenges —the cops wanted him in prison, immigration officials wanted him deported, and the IRS wanted his nightclub, car, and cash. Black gangsters wanted the old white man out of the numbers racket, and rogue underlings wanted to kill the king. One protégé in particular had Birns on the ropes in a high-finance mystery stretching from the US to Israel, and Canada to Cuba. Then along came Ellie, a second grade schoolteacher thirty-three years his junior. She was an unlikely paramour and ally, but clearly smitten with Shon. For half a century, the charismatic hood beat the odds, cultivating allies high and low, including ambitious reporters whose careers he helped build via blazing front-page coverage. Combine the name Shondor Birns with stories of bribes, bullets, and bombs, and it sold newspapers. It was this notoriety that Shondor embraced through the decades as his turbulent story was memorialized. Until, that is, it reached a shocking crescendo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/03/22.

Currently Free.

*Outlaw (Rebel Stars Book 1)*




  








IN THE YEAR 2010, an alien virus nearly wiped out the human race. A thousand years later, mankind has recovered and ventured into space. There has been no sign of the aliens since. Humanity remains confined to the Solar System.

All that is about to change.

Mazzy Webber is a lowly janitor on a third-rate cargo ship. Deeply in debt, when his captain decides to turn pirate, he leaps at the chance.

A modern Robin Hood—minus the part where he gives back to the poor—Webber lays down a few ground rules. No attacking manned ships, and no stealing from anyone who can't afford it. Within months, he and the crew are out of debt. Their next target will make them rich.

But the attack goes all wrong. The target's cargo could be the death of them—or it could be the key to reaching the stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Survive (Cascade Book 1)*




  








When a small group of ex-military prisoners emerge from a maximum security prison, the world had already ended. But can they survive what comes next?

In a remote part of the New Mexico desert, all the cell doors in a high security military prison open. Zach, Abbey and other prisoners at first believe they are being tested, but soon realize the world around them has changed and the human race is fighting to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Advocate (The Advocate Series Book 1) *




  







For Sabre Orin Brown, life is good; she has it all...or would have, if only she could solve the mysterious disappearance of her brother. The search for her brother and her career as a Juvenile Court Attorney collide when she defends a nine-year-old whose father will go to any length to obtain custody. Sabre finds herself immersed in a case with too many unanswered questions. Her quest for the truth takes her coast to coast and five years into the past. Confronted with mysterious clues and strange occurrences, Sabre is threatened by someone wanting to make her suffer the unbearable anguish of losing everything--including her life. As Sabre's passion to find the answers intensifies, she discovers a twisted history of desperation, deceit, and revenge. And she discovers how obscure and treacherous the truth can be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*AT ANY COST *




  








The slayings are cold-blooded… …but it's pure deceit that has Alex staring at the face of death.

Alex goes off the books to try to stop a group that has re-defined modern-day terrorism. She has no choice but to pull in Ozzie—they only find more death.

A young woman with so much hope…two bullets in the back of her head. How does she connect to the other murders in cities across the world? Alex can only see one common thread: a blood-thirsty quest to obtain control. And that control will kill hundreds of thousands to pad the pockets of the group's leadership.

Shots fly. Alex and Ozzie try to escape death. But how do all the pieces fit together? They can't. Not unless there's a betrayal that will turn Alex's world upside down—just before she's shot in the face.

You think you'll identify the Judas, but no one can predict how warped the mind can get. Is this the last day of Alex's life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Thorn for Miss R.: Book I: The Night Watchman *




  








Some nights never really end…

India, 1940s. A mortally wounded night watchman staggers into fourteen-year-old Neel’s secluded home one midsummer night. A gang of ruthless killers follows the watchman into the house. The ensuing night will become immortal for Neel, spawning unending horrors and incredible adventures throughout his life.

Russia, 1890s. A drunkard midwife inadvertently causes the deaths of a newborn girl’s parents. The guilt-wracked midwife comes looking for the infant, but the baby has disappeared from its departed mother’s side without a trace.

The imperiled boy and the vanished child are separated by half a century and thousands of miles, but their extraordinary lives and fates will converge in interstices of tragedy, betrayal, and indestructible love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/03/22.

Currently Free.

*The Long Escape *




  








This is a true story; a story of survival. It tells of how a boy and his family lived a life of hellish abuse, fought back, and learned to live with the memories. It is also an adventure tale, following the boy through the military buildup to the Viet Nam War, Pacific Island love affairs, and his personal battles in the Montana mountains.

As a boy, Jeff was raised in the mountains of Montana where he idolized his father, a former professional boxer. But in the early 1950s, his idol became an alcoholic and an abuser, repeatedly beating Jeff, his mother, and his younger siblings. In desperation, Jeff resorted to digging hidden bunkers where the family could hide when they were attacked. Life became a daily struggle, both physically and financially.

He left school and worked wherever he could find a job, using the money to help feed his family. He labored in lumber mills, railroads, and ranches until he joined the military at age seventeen.

This story follows the boy from the hell of his childhood through Pacific Island love affairs, killer typhoons, and Hong Kong bar battles as he fights his way to acceptance in the rough and tumble world of a destroyer sailor. In his first Navy assignment, he finds that his poor education has resulted in a job he despises; working as a permanent head cleaner on an old destroyer. But through perseverance, hard work, and an iron will, he becomes a leader, supervising teams working on experimental shipboard missile guidance systems.

But you can’t run from yourself. Jeff’s family problems haunt him, frequently bringing him back to Montana; to increasingly violent confrontations with his father. Tensions build until the inevitable happens and Jeff is drawn into a final, epic, battle with the abuser.

A sobering, visceral, and shockingly real portrait of domestic violence, the boy’s relentless drive for survival is nothing short of extraordinary. An uplifting journey to redemption and self-acceptance, The Long Escape sends an unforgettable message to the abused that there really can be hope and love in their future. It also brilliantly captures the sometimes hollow feeling of victory and the scars of abuse that are carried for a lifetime.

This is a true story. Some names have been changed to accomodate participants, but the story is absolutely true. The author sincerely hopes that, by publishing this memoir, he can provide a bit of a roadmap for others struggling to escape a life of abuse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/04/22.

Currently Free.

*The Dead Don't Turn (The Scourge Book 1) *





  








The scourge virus spread like wildfire across the United States and then the world. Turning man, woman and child into blood thirsty animals.

When Joel Garret, a member of an elite tactical unit of the FBI woke up on a fine Californian day, he had no idea the world had already ended. Most of those around him in Los Angeles had no idea either. But as the scourge took full affect and the blood started to flow in the streets, Joel found himself fighting to survive against those that had changed.

Three months later he is running from the things that destroyed the world, while trying to deal with his own demons. A chance encounter with a woman searching for her husband, forces him to confront his past while giving him some hope for the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Horror in the Forest: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset *




  








Renee Benning’s bond with her twin brother Chris had been unbreakable… until it wasn’t. Now, the pair must work past their differences if they are to inherit their late grandmother’s estate. But when they arrive at their estranged grandmother’s home, their troubled past will be the least of their worries.

The Haunting of Bell Mansion

Sarah thought the small town of Bell, Maine was the answer to her troubles.
Bell, Maine is a small town with rural roots. While its citizens have fallen on hard times, they've managed to survive decades of harsh, northern winters. But when drifter Sarah Pembrooke rolls into town looking for work, the frigid cold will be the least of their worries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch Slapped (Witchless In Seattle Mysteries Book 1) *




  








What's a girl to do when she's a broke, shunned ex-witch with a very tiny, very hungry bat familiar named Belfry to feed? Hello. My name is Stevie Cartwright, and I've been witchless for thirty days.

If only there was a support group for down-on-their-luck ex-witches who've had their powers slapped right out of them (literally). Just as I was licking my wounds after returning to my hometown of Ebenezer Falls, WA, and navigating my suddenly non-magical existence with the help of my familiar, the only friend I have left in the world—things got sticky.

Enter an ex-spy and newly departed spirit named Winterbottom, who's infiltrated my life with his sexy British accent and a couple of requests... Thanks to Belfry's successful attempt to use me as a human antenna to the afterlife, I can somehow hear Win. I should be ecstatic; helping departed souls used to be my witch specialty. It's like I got the teensiest piece of my old life back.

Except Win's dropped me right at a dead woman's feet. Madam Zoltar, the town's beloved fake medium, has been murdered, and Win wants me to catch the killer. My old life won't be worth much if it gets me whacked before my new life has barely begun--and that seems to be exactly what the killer has planned!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Quit Your Witchin' (Witchless In Seattle Mysteries Book 2) *




  








Poor Tito the Taco Man…it’s “nacho” lucky day…

Yo quiero taco man!

Hello again! It’s me, Stevie Cartwright, ex-witch and new Madam Zoltar! I was fresh off the murder-suspect list and just settling into MZ’s psychic medium shoes-with the help of my bat familiar Belfry and spirit spy Win-when another death rocked sleepy little Ebenezer Falls, Washington State.

Tito Bustamante, my beloved purveyor of mouth-watering Mexican munchies, has been found dead in the food truck court! Rumor has it Tito was stickin’ his chimichanga where it didn’t belong, and my gut-not to mention his less-than-natural death-says murder.

No one is above suspicion. Not Tito’s own wife and daughter, not his arch food truck enemy Jacob…certainly not the son Tito didn’t know about, newly arrived in Ebenezer Falls and getting cozy with my hired help.

Do join me (and try not to point and laugh) as I juggle catching a killer with the home renovations from hell, snooping for clues about Win’s previous life, gabbing with and eavesdropping on the locals, and enduring a visit from my very unwelcome, very annoyingly gorgeous ex-coven leader-all while continuing to adjust to my new witchless existence!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dewitched (Witchless In Seattle Mysteries Book 3) *




  








Hah! Like I could help myself? But after busting my butt (literally!) on the last murder case in my beloved hometown of Ebenezer Falls, WA, I could use a nice long break. I was determined to take the time to enjoy the company of my bat familiar, Belfry; my British ex-spy ghost, Win; our adorable St. Bernard rescue, Whiskey; and of course our gorgeous home, Mayhem Manor, freshly and lovingly renovated.

Until shazam—a dead man invites himself to our fancy housewarming party! When my mother's husband number five ends up deep-sixed in my parlor, it's not like I can't NOT try to solve this mystery, right? Especially if I ever want Mom to leave so I can get back to my semi-peaceful existence.

But our work is definitely cut out for us this time. With Belfry's rascally bat family visiting and the two hundred or so guests, acrobats, mimes, cooks, catering staff, orchestra members—and a surprise guest who throws me for a loop in the house—suspects sure aren't a problem.

Looks like it's time for another spirit-filled, witchless adventure in Ebenezer Falls!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Old Witcheroo (Witchless In Seattle Mysteries Book 4)*




  








Just when you think you know your one-time International Man of Mystery turned ghostly confidant…

When last we met, dear friends, a man had come calling, claiming to be Crispin Alistair Winterbottom, my dead British ex-spy. A notion I'd find ludicrous, if the handsome imposter didn't, in fact, look exactly like my dead British ex-spy. But there's no time for that mystery when a quiet walk on our private stretch of beach turns up something far more pressing—another tragedy in my beloved small Washington town.

That's right. I, Stevie Cartwright, ex-witch turned amateur sleuth, have stumbled upon another murder. But this time it's closer to home, more personal, a victim who'd touched the hearts of so many in Ebenezer Falls, young and old. In fact, there's only thing more surprising than the victim…

The good man who's become the number one suspect.

Along with my Spy Guy Win, my bat familiar Belfry, our rescue dog Whiskey, and even an unexpected new friend or two, I'm jumping back into my Sherlock shoes to catch the cleverest killer yet!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*How the Witch Stole Christmas (Witchless In Seattle Mysteries Book 5) *




  








It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas!

Er, not so much. . .

It's Christmas, and I, ex-witch, Stevie Cartwright declare this my favorite time of year! I love the decorations! The food! The Hallmark Channel holiday specials! This year promises to be better than ever because for the first time in a very long time, I'm going to have more than just Cheez Whiz, Triscuits and the wish to be surrounded by family and friends.

My carefully planned holiday bonanza includes all the usual suspects. My bat familiar Belfry, my dog Whiskey, my ever-present ghostly spy friends--dashing Brit Winterbottom, stalwart Russian Arkady and my parents.

However, nothing comes easy for this amateur sleuth, not even a neighborhood decorating contest. You know, the one I've been painstakingly prepping for months? Something goes horribly awry with my Christmas display (think bikini-clad carolers, pink flamingos and real, live turkeys) to start.

But the worst? The dead body of the famous Chef Pascal Le June in my nativity scene!

It becomes clear someone's trying to ruin my Christmas, and that someone must pay! But when Belfry goes missing, and the danger takes on a paranormal edge, I find I have more to lose than ever before. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mistletoe With a Pink Bow: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (A Witch's Cove Mystery Book 8 ) *




  








A witchy time travel tale that could only happen to me--and on Christmas Eve no less.

Hi, I'm Glinda Goodall. I know I'm a witch, but I never expected to have my powers turn against me and send me and Jaxson back fifty years to a snowy winter wonderland. Who knew the seventies were so archaic? No computers, no cell phones, and TVs with small screens that weighed as much as a battleship. Okay, gas might have been $.36 a gallon, but that seemed to have been the only plus.

Experiencing what it was like way back then was fun for about one day, but wouldn't you know it, a guest is murdered in the old Victorian B&B where we are staying. Surprise! Adding insult to injury, the only way we can return to sunny Witch's Cove in the 21st century is to solve this murder case--or so says some psychic.

I'll be honest, at first it kind of sounded fun, until I wondered how could we do that with no modern conveniences and no gossip queens? Even worse, there was no email.

Please send all suggestions my way, though I have no idea if they will ever reach me. Oh, yeah. I'll be the girl in the bell bottom jeans that aren't even pink. Such indignities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder at the Snowed Inn: A Cozy Winter Murder Mystery (Claire Andersen Murder for All Seasons Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








MURDER IN THE COZY SNOW-CAPPED MOUNTAINS
And heart-warming romance to boot!

Heartbroken after her beloved husband’s death, Claire Andersen—proud foster mom, dog mom, and culinary artisan—decides to try her hand at a new beginning, renovating an old B&B in idyllic Galway, Maryland on the edge of the enchanted Appalachian Mountains. She knew her fresh start would be exciting, but she never expected it to be tinged with enthralling adventure, romance that’s sweet as sweet can be … and murder!

Adorable and resilient, former NYC chef Claire Andersen is no stranger to second chances. She and her stock trader husband George had decided long ago to trade in their life of ambition for one of quaint & quiet adventure—by opening up a cozy neighborhood coffee shoppe on the ground floor their Brooklyn brownstone. He was the coffee-connoisseur, she was the baker extraordinaire. Claire was so happy, she could just die. But fate had other plans—it came for her husband instead.

After George’s passing, Claire decides (with a nudge from her doting foster daughter Al) to trade in her life of brews and baked goods for breakfast—bed and breakfast, that is! And what better setting in which to start over than Galway, Maryland—a charming, snowy mountain town (and favorite cross-county ski destination of Claire’s youth).

All is well in Claire’s new B&B venture—and with her new oven constantly in use, it’s mouth-watering, even—until her first guest is murdered in-house. It’s not long until one of the suspects Claire questions about the murder winds up dead, too. Suddenly, Claire finds herself starting over yet again—and trading in her hostess hat (she’d just dusted it off, too!) for a secret life as an amateur sleuth.

But it’s not all B&B business and bodies: Claire also finds herself in the throes of not one, but two potential romances—each more toe-curling and butterflies-in-the-stomach inducing than the other.

Alongside her trusty new pal Evelyn (who’s feisty enough to make anyone blush) and her faithful bloodhound Rupert, Claire races the clock to get to the next victim—before the killer does. And she knows she’d better hurry. Because if the killer catches her first, she might run out of second chances.

Author's Note: This book contains a non-binary character whose preferred pronouns are they/them. If the notion of a non-binary character (and its resultant use of grammar) is offensive, then this book is not for you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE EDGE OF WINTER: A Danny Carlisle Mystery (Danny Carlisle Murder Mystery Book 1) *




  








A frozen lake…Cold-Blooded Murder.

A powerful man is found dead in his fish house on a frozen Minnesota lake, murdered, stabbed to death. His employees, family, and the local sheriff, all seem happy to have him gone - all except his personal assistant. With his death she is now forced to do something she thought she would never have to do, reveal secrets that will destroy the careers and lives of many - including a man set on being the next governor of the state.

Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension Agent Danny Carlisle has been given the assignment, her first as a lead agent, and she and her partner soon find they have too many suspects and too little evidence. But someone is doing them a favor, narrowing down their list of suspects by killing them off. The snow and bodies in Duluth accumulate, and Carlisle's boss is pushing her to find who is doing the killing, someone who seems to know her every move.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Inevitable I (A Tanner Novel Book 1) *




  








Hiring Tanner is the same as killing someone.

Once the assassin has a target he won’t stop until they’re dead. Frank Richards thought Tanner was a robot he could turn on and off at will. But Tanner has no off switch and lives by his own code.

When Richards changes his mind about having mobster Albert Rossetti hit, he orders Tanner to let Rossetti live.

Too late!

Rossetti is Tanner’s target, and nothing and no one will keep him from fulfilling his contract, not the FBI, not prison, nor the endless line of killers sent to stop him. Tanner is coming, Tanner is deadly, and Tanner never fails.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Target One (The Spy Game—Book #1) *




  






From #1 bestselling and USA Today bestselling author Jack Mars, author of the critically acclaimed Luke Stone and Agent Zero series (with over 5,000 five-star reviews), comes an explosive new action-packed espionage series that takes readers on a wild ride across Europe, America, and the world.

Jacob Snow—elite soldier-turned-CIA agent, haunted by his tortured past—is one of the CIA’s greatest assets, and is dispatched when the stakes are highest. When an ancient Egyptian relic goes missing under mysterious circumstances, Jacob knows this is no run-of-the-mill robbery: the relic holds a secret—one that could destroy everything.

Jacob seeks out a mysterious and beautiful archeologist, whose brilliance is needed on the case. Together, they must partner to decode the archeological riddles and stop the terrorists before it is too late.

Yet as they race to recover the stolen artifact, they soon find themselves in the midst of a conspiracy bigger than anything they could have imagined—and time is quickly running out.

An unputdownable action thriller with heart-pounding suspense and unforeseen twists, TARGET ONE is the debut novel in an exhilarating new series by a #1 bestselling author that will make you fall in love with a brand-new action hero—and keep you turning pages late into the night. Perfect for fans of Dan Brown, Daniel Silva and Jack Carr.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/04/22.

Currently Free.

*PAT PERRY DUNCAN PEARL HARBOR SURVIVOR: USS Raleigh’s Bugler December 7, 1941 *




  








Pat Perry Duncan – Pearl Harbor Survivor – USS Raleigh’s Bugler December 7, 1941 is a story of a young farm boy growing up by the river in Meridian, Texas. During the depression, Perry has dreams of being in the service. He is very close to his family and promises his mother to write every day he can.

San Diego boot camp and bugle training were written about almost every day. It was something that this farm boy never complained about.

Perry was assigned on the USS Raleigh CL7, a light cruiser. When he arrived in Hawaii, he thought it was a beautiful place, but too far from home.

He really wasn’t too crazy about Hawaii. At the time, it was undeveloped with a fraction of the activities that San Diego had, and it was so far from home. He guessed that he relayed that message back home a little too much, about all the sailors that were there.

“Everywhere you looked there were sailors. The Hawaiians didn’t like us much either.”

Perry didn’t harbor any bad will toward the Japanese people, for there were many on Oahu that were very friendly. Most of them had been born and raised on the islands.

It was common for there to be visitors from the other ships. Perry was friends with a sailor on the Arizona, who came aboard to ask a favor.

“All the boys have me spoiled I guess. They all call me their kid. If anyone makes out like he will bother me, the boys in my divisions say, “Leave my kid alone.” They all know how much I like to listen to “Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy” that they call me the Boogie-Woogie Bugle Boy.”

On December 7, 1941, fate places him on the quarterdeck on the USS Raleigh and he becomes an eyewitness of the Pearl Harbor attack and was first hit by a torpedo.

In 1944, Perry was transferred to the USS Stoddard DD 566. He had wanted a break from all the heavy fighting, but now on a battleship, that was like sailing into a ring of fire.

Out of Pearl Harbor, the Stoddard sailed for Adak, Alaska. The mission of TF 94, the task force with the Stoddard, was to harass enemy outposts in the Kuriles, where the Japanese launched their planes to bomb Pearl Harbor. It was used to lure Japanese Akagi planes to be shot down by destroyers. The USS Stoddard with this task force was later called, "The Sacrificial Lamb."

Fighting all of WWII, he escapes alive and marries Carol and builds a wonderful life. They attend many WW II Reunion functions. Later, their children, William and Jan give them opportunity to travel to Hawaii many times. There in Hawaii, 60 years later, he is surprised to find out some fascinating facts about the Japanese attack on the Raleigh.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/05/22.

Currently Free.

*The Badlands Bounty: Wolfsbane book 1 a sci-fi tale *




  








From USA Today Bestseller Robert D. Armstrong comes the action-packed Sci-fi tale, The Badlands Bounty.

The thrill of the hunt...

Sniffing out the galaxy's most hardened criminals was Harcan's calling card. The Wolfman was a legend, a genetically engineered bounty hunter that had seen it all - slavers, smugglers, and murderers.

But the Badlands Bounty would prove to be a different beast entirely. He would need to enlist the help of some of the most dangerous killers and scoundrels on this side of the outer worlds. And before it's over, a revelation will shake Harcan to his core and alter the state of the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Outlaw Gillis Kerg ... Physics, Lust and Greed Series *




  








In the mid-21st Century, a top-secret consortium of corporations and governments have made time travel possible, only to realize that intruding on the past has been a terrible mistake. At the program’s outset, a thousand scientists, engineers and support staff were confined to a subterranean complex where a corporate contributor specializing in artificial intelligence equipped their apartments with Happy Home Companion software.

Time traveler Marta Hamilton has little tolerance for other people intruding into her life, much less a software “Dear Abby,” so Marta bullies her Happy Home Companion into silence. Finally convinced of the grave dangers of time travel, government overseers suspend operations, and only the Happy Home Companion remains.

Marta and fellow traveler Marshall Grissom hope they can finally leave the past behind, but when a federal judge is murdered, they understand their vulnerability to horrible manipulations by future counterparts. Marta and Marshall return to the Arizona desert where they confront a Happy Home Companion cult of vengeance, the outlaw Gillis Kerg, and an evangelical zealot waging a war on science.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Beyond The Veil: A Collection of Urban Fantasy Adventures *




  








Beyond the veil lies a world of magic, mystery, and adventure!

From author Nicole R. Taylor comes five full length novels, each a first in a series.
From a vampire searching for a purpose to his immortality, a witch with a lost legacy, demon hunters trying to save the world from ultimate darkness, werewolves at war with vampires, and a druid with a mysterious fae heritage, this collection will be sure to enchant from the first page!

Featuring FIVE full length novels:
Crescent Calling
Arcane Rising
Dark Descent
The Witch Hunter
Wolf Called


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*An Ex in the Puzzle: A Crossword Puzzle Cozy Mystery *




  








I'm Tracy Belden. Creating crossword puzzles is my passion. But it doesn't pay the rent.

Being a part-time PI does. My current case is about a missing woman, my ex-husband's second wife.

There’s no proof she’s dead. Or that my ex-husband killed her.

I have to admit, I’m not particularly interested in clearing his name.

What’s important is… solving the puzzle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Peonies and Peril: A Cozy Animal Mystery (Treehouse Hotel Mysteries Book 1) *




  








She’s returned to her old stomping ground and everything’s the same… except for the flowerbed adorned with a dead body.

Chloe Carson has no clue what’s next. Starting life from scratch after her husband’s passing, the sixty-year-old is back in her hometown to ready the family’s treehouse hotel for sale. But her six-month commitment heads into the weeds when the ornery garden club president is found pushing up daisies in her prized peony patch.

With her aging mom and bff topping the list of suspects, Chloe rolls up her sleeves and works alongside her rescued cocker spaniel to clear their names. But between prickly gossip, her triplet sisters, and a puzzling case of blackmail, the strong-willed widow fears she may never leave this small town again.

Can Chloe dig everyone out of a precarious plot before the real killer flees to greener pastures?

Peonies and Peril is the captivating first book in the Treehouse Hotel cozy mystery series. If you like zany characters, unique settings, and lovable furry companions, then you’ll adore Sue Hollowell’s well-cultivated whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Guilty Money: A Florida Thriller (Will Harper Mystery Series Book 2)*




  








*JUSTICE FOR SALE –
TODAY’S SPECIAL: YOUR LIFE*
Investigative journalist Will Harper thinks his story’s about Florida’s prison problems. It seems that budget cuts have led to police departments turning to creative schemes to raise money. Grove County’s version involves arresting citizens for minor charges and then driving up their bail when a search of the citizen’s home too conveniently turns up drugs.

But the usual guilty money scheme has been improved upon by a corrupt deputy, Deke Snyder, who’s skimming money from the jail. Once Will finds that out, Deputy Deke sics all his buddies on him–every deputy in the county, it seems–and it looks like even the Gulf of Mexico might not be big enough to hide in!

Now the story’s a lot bigger. Explosive action punctuates author Crosby’s adept use of Will’s magazine article to put human faces on the troubling excesses of the judicial system. When the whole system is corrupt, the danger comes in all forms and from all sides, on land and at sea. The pulse-pounding chase is on!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Guest to Die For: A psychological thriller that will leave you questioning everybody’s motive*




  








A New Start. A Dream Business. And a Guest to Die For...

Daniel Kent has to get away. He's lost his job, his fiancée, his self-respect. The accident’s the final straw; Dan needs to make a new life in the sun.

As soon as he sees the house, complete with gîte, in the picture-postcard region of the Dordogne, France, he knows this is his opportunity; not only to run his own dream business but also to escape the past.

But shortly after arriving in the beautiful bastide town of Monpazier, strange things begin to happen. Who is following him everywhere he goes? What are the intentions of the stranger who approaches him in the bar? Why do his neighbours hold a grudge that they can’t let go?

And then there’s the strikingly good-looking Rachel, who suddenly books a two-week holiday in Dan’s gîte. But what does she want, and how long will she stay to get it...?

A Guest to Die For is a psychological thriller that will leave you questioning everybody’s motives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Georgia Davis PI Boxed Set of Four: The Georgia Davis PI Series (Georgia Davis Series)*




  








FOUR of the SIX Georgia Davis Crime Thrillers TOGETHER

PI Georgia Davis burst on the scene in Libby Fischer Hellmann's suspense thriller EASY INNOCENCE. That was followed by DOUBLEBACK, a cross-country thriller that reunited Georgia with Ellie Foreman. TOXICITY, the prequel to the thriller series written when Georgia was still a cop followed. And NOBODY'S CHILD in which Georgia discovers a half-sister in big trouble, has now joined the others.


EASY INNOCENCE: Winner, Best PI Novel, Readers Choice Award Freshly-minted PI Georgia Davis investigates the murder of a high school girl and finds out how far teen girls will go for approval from their peers.

DOUBLEBACK "Great Lakes Great Read" Autumn Pick, 2009 Great Lakes Bookseller Association. PI Georgia Davis and Ellie Foreman team up after the kidnapping of a young girl triggers a series of more deadly events.

TOXICITY: Ten years before Easy Innocence, three bodies turn up in quick succession—all of them dumped in waste disposal dumpsters or landfills. Officer Georgia Davis, her boyfriend detective, and his partner team up and find much more than they bargained for.

NOBODY'S CHILD: "The Georgia Davis series may just be one of the best crime thriller series being written today." Seattle Post-Intelligencer in NOBODY'S CHILD, Georgia discovers a half-sister who's in big trouble. But rescuing the girl will bring Georgia back to confront an old enemy. Nominated for 5 awards.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mr. Invisible: A Novel *




  








Lots of people feel invisible in the world, but with Edward Mann it’s quite literal.

Be careful what you wish for...

Having hit rock bottom and desperate for relief, Mann signed up for a secret government experiment. A stupid decision, maybe, but at least his family would live comfortably.

Who knew he would be signing his life away?

The experiment is radical and works a little too well. So well, in fact, that Edward Mann ceases to exist in the physical world. Or so it would seem to the naked eye. Indeed, Edward Mann would be turned invisible.

With his every move monitored, Mann is forced to lead a lonely, solitary life, hidden in plain sight. As long as he follows their rules he's given some semblance of life. And the life he chooses to lead is that of a very different private investigator.

When a mother hires him to look for her missing son, Mann dons his usual disguises to get to the bitter truth. Turns out, the kid is a key to a bigger conspiracy, and Mann just might be at the heart of it...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Helix: Episode 1 (Helix): A Technothriller *




  






Have you met Olesya?

She’s a spy hunter. In a high-tech world of programmed assassins, betrayal and far-reaching conspiracies, Olesya and her team are the last line of defense against a covert organization that will stop at nothing to control the world.

But a new, deadlier enemy is rising.

And they have Olesya in their crosshairs...

If you love conspiracies and covert ops, this book is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/05/22.

Currently Free.

*ZERO (Helix Book 10) *




  








*A trainee spy. A washed-up operative.
A doomsday cult with a city to burn.*

Xiu thinks her recovery mission is leading her to the middle of nowhere, but when she reaches a derelict city on the Chinese border, she finds a seasoned operative with only a pistol, twenty rounds and a broken heart.

Cut off from the rest of the world, Xiu and her new, begrudging mentor face an unimaginable enemy: a paramilitary apocalypse cult with room for two, and irradiation for two million.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/06/22.

Currently Free.

*The Event (The Survivors Book One)*




  








The ships came at dawn.

Dean’s wife is dead. Her last words: When the ships come...wear the necklace.

Then the ships arrived.

Cities all around the world reported strange alien vessels descending. Some saw them as the heralds of a new age; others fired everything they had at them. All were taken as the beams lashed down and drew them into the sky.

Dean was left behind, seemingly the last man on Earth.

A trail of clues left by his dead wife guide Dean on a perilous journey across America and beyond, to learn the truth behind the mysterious ships and save humanity from its doom.

But not everything is as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*New World (The Survivors Book Three) *




  








New Spero. A new world to call home.

After a surprise visit to Earth, Dean and his crew travel to Proxima Centauri, home of humanity’s first colony world. Dean and Mary, now reunited with Magnus, Natalia, and their old friend Carey, find much has changed since they last saw their loved ones.

Once again, Dean’s efforts to lead a normal life are cut short when his sister is threatened by deadly creatures at Terran Five, Spero’s northernmost outpost. There, Dean stumbles on an ancient secret, buried deep in the snow-covered mountains, that will change his life forever. And when communication with Earth ends, he realizes his worst nightmare has come true.

The Bhlat have arrived.

Join the team as they fight to preserve their old world and new world alike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ancients (The Survivors Book Four) *




  








“The Theos await you. Only then will we stop the Unwinding.”

The threat of invaders is gone, and Earth has been bartered away as a price for peace.

Yet, the human world of New Spero is thriving and full of hope.

Joining the rank of the Gatekeepers, Dean and Mary set off to explore worlds connected by the mysterious portals.

When they stumble upon a strange symbol, they are led to an ancient object, one that sets them on an unstoppable path.

The journey takes them through multiple worlds, before they can find what they’re searching for. Long ago, the ancient race called the Theos vanished without a trace, and have been next to forgotten for centuries. Do they still exist?

Dean intends to find out, but when he’s faced with the truth, he fears everything he loves will be lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Theos (The Survivors Book Five) *




  








Some secrets prefer to stay buried.

When Dean’s closest ally is kidnapped by an ancient race, his grief threatens to turn to madness. With the support of his friends, he embarks on a mission to get his loved one back, and stop the eventual destruction of the known Universe.

But Dean can’t do it without solving an age-old mystery. He must find the real Theos this time, and he’ll stop at nothing to accomplish that.

Join the Survivors as they battle for every race in existence.

The Theos is a tale of love, adventure, deception, and above all else: surviving.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Old Enemy (The Survivors Book Six) *




  








When all new threats are dealt with, old enemies emerge from the shadows.

Dean Parker has brought his wife home, and he’s looking forward to relaxing and having a future with his family on New Spero. The Iskios vortex is gone, vanquished by the Hero of Earth, but unforeseen enemies linger in the universe.

The Bhlat send a warning to the humans, one that suggests the Kraski may not all be dead. All signs point to Lom of Pleva, a wealthy and very dangerous enemy to have.

Dean must unite with the Bhlat to fight against a common adversary, but when push comes to shove, can he trust them?

Join Dean and the others as they seek to save themselves from the race of beings that beamed them off Earth years ago, setting everything in motion.

Who do you turn to when everyone is trying to kill you?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*New Alliance (The Survivors Book Seven) *




  








Dean Parker thought he was going to coast into retirement. He was wrong.

Things have slowed down for Dean and Mary as they manage the expanding human colonies on Haven, New Spero, and Earth—until they receive a distress call from the Keppe.

Magnus and Natalia are in the midst of a three-year exploration mission on the alien vessel, but mysteriously vanish with less than a year left to go.

The portals are failing, making the journey more arduous, and when the crew finally think they know what’s happening, they realize they are also stranded.

Join the journey as Dean Parker fights to rescue old friends while forging forward with the Alliance of Worlds.

The epic Survivors story continues with New Alliance, a brand-new adventure with familiar faces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Gatekeepers (The Survivors Book Eight) *




  






The portals are failing, the Theos inside mysteriously vanishing. Help is on the way.

As Dean Parker takes a moment to celebrate the successful rescue of Magnus and Natalia, he’s reluctantly forced back into the field, the goal: save the dozen Gatekeepers trapped beyond the failing portals.

Karo and Ableen align with Dean and his family, but when an unexpected twist sabotages the mission, their lives might be the cost of returning home.

Don’t miss this epic eighth volume of the Survivors, as Dean and crew are forced to make decisions that accompany unforeseen consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*New Horizon (The Survivors Book Nine) *




  








The first human exploration vessel has been manufactured. All it needs is a mission.

Horizon is a state-of-the-art vessel, a hybrid born of Keppe technology and human innovation. Magnus accepts the role of captain as the new ship is launched on its maiden voyage. Dean’s thrilled to take a back seat on the adventure, but things don’t ever work out as planned for our hero.

As Horizon heads into unknown space, they search for a way to reverse the miniaturization of an entire world in their possession. With recent attacks on Haven, the crew is on edge as they encounter a strange new space station, and witness one of the V-shaped invaders docked on arrival.

Join the newly formed crew of the flagship Horizon as they learn to work as a team and halt a looming invasion from happening on Haven.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sauvignon Slaying: A Cozy Witch and Wine Women's Fiction Book I (Spell's Bay Mysteries 1) *




  








*A Grisly Murder, a Desperate Ghost, and a 100-year-old Secret?*

Buying the rundown Vineyard on Spell's Bay is Verity's Do-Over. It just needs a little TLC. And maybe a bulldozer.

It's here in the Magic-Filled town of Veil Falls that she will find out she's something more than Over-the-Hill and Broke...

According to Honor, her handsome next-door neighbor and resident Vine Warlock, she has a certain gift.

Only a Wine Witch isn't all she is. When the Naked Ghost on the Chair in her Bedroom starts asking questions, she's certain she's ready for the Not so Funny Farm...and determined to get rid of the Curse!

But after her first paying venue goes belly up....and Dead Hostess down, Verity, along with her newly adopted crime-sleuthing kitten Lois, will need to solve the murder quick if she want to get paid and keep the farm.

There's a load of secrets in this seemingly cozy little town where nothing happens by chance...

And the biggest one of all may be just past the spiders in the cellar on the left...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghost Mortem: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery Romance (Ghost Detective Book 1) *




  








Whoever said that ghosts exist must be out of their mind.

Oh, wait. That was me. I said that. If you’d told me yesterday that ghosts were real I would have smiled, nodded, and called a shrink to fix your deluded little mind. Now it’s my turn to question my sanity when the ghost of my best friend turns up in my apartment. Was it the tequila shots the night before causing this apparition? Or one too many bumps to the head — let’s face it, clumsy is my middle name, it really wouldn’t surprise me if I’d done some irreparable damage to my grey matter over the years.

Now I have to accept that the paranormal does, in fact, exist. But sadly, my ghost friend is lacking something besides his body. His memory. He doesn’t know how he died but suspects foul play and he wants my help to find his killer. I can’t refuse, I’m a sucker for a good mystery and the chance to bring my friend's killer to justice is too good to pass up.

Surprises abound as I discover a secret talent for sleuthing, not to mention an unexpected inheritance of a talking cat among other things. But the biggest problem of all? Captain Cowboy Hot Pants, or as he likes to be called, Detective Kade Galloway of the Firefly Bay PD. He’s one smokin’ cop, but my distrust of the police runs deep and despite his assurances that he’s here to help can I really trust him, or is his offer of assistance designed to keep me from discovering the truth?

I guess I’ll find out when death comes knocking on my door.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*When Totems Fall: A JPAC Group Thriller (Zeb Dalton Book 1) *




  








"A page-turning thriller with dueling protagonists and a tech quotient high enough to satisfy fans of even the hardest science fiction." - Independent Book Review

He believed his breakthrough AI might someday change the world. It finally has. And now 50,000 Chinese soldiers stand guard over American soil.

Seattle. Terror Wars Vet Zeb Dalton traded a decade of sand, blood, and religious extremism for one simple request: to be left alone. Home but not at peace, the newly retired signal corpsman awakens to the horrors of a Chinese invasion of the western third of his home state. But PRC aggressions are about to turn more than personal, as the code responsible for sidelining America’s nuclear deterrent is all too familiar. And more powerful than he’d ever imagined.

Beijing. For years, rising tech star Junjie Zang remained silent, accepting his leaders’ humanitarian claims while enjoying new-found wealth and status. Now he’s appalled at what his silence has brought upon humanity. Seeking a reversal of his country's actions, Zang is on the run. But hope fades quickly along with coworker's mysterious deaths. And the realization that his name is next on the list.

As a completely reset world stage hangs in the balance, one man must trust his enemy. The other must destroy what he has trusted in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/06/22.

Currently Free.

*CODE NAME: THE FOX: Operation Yucatan Cartel (A Harold Brandon Series Book 3) *




  








*Hatred is a tough monster to kill, as Harold soon discovers the moment he realizes that his war against the cartels is morphing into a never-ending vigilante mission.*

There is a lot to be said about the devastation that the cartels bring into human existence. But Harold Brandon, drug-lord-turned-minister-turned-contractor-turned-vigilante, is not about to sit idly by and let them continue.

They need to be stopped.

This brings him to the Yucatan peninsula in southern Mexico, where he sets his eyes on a blood-thirsty Don and his equally murderous wife.

The ruthless couple has had a tight, lethal hold on the region, inflicting unspeakable horrors to locals and to those who stand in their way.

Now with a team of equally competent men, Harold seeks to bring hellfire on these vicious rulers and finally end their reign of terror.

But, with all the odds stacked against one man and his team, will they even survive long enough to see the light of day?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Lies The Guardians Tell (Lies of The Guardians Book 1) *




  








The Guardians have lied to humanity for centuries . . . Now she’ll be forced to uncover the truth.

*With a well-paced storyline and thrilling action scenes, this story will keep readers on their toes. -- Reedsy Discovery*

Sierra Runar calls the Sphere her home, where the Guardians claim to protect humanity from the toxic world outside. But when Sierra discovers the framework of their perfect society might be built on a lie, she begins to ask dangerous questions and is unprepared for the chain of events she triggers, including the murder of her best friend.

Plunged into a deadly hunt for forbidden secrets, she stumbles into a world that shouldn’t exist. On top of everything else, she discovers she can somehow bring malfunctioning technology to life, making her a valuable commodity in an unscrupulous world, but also humanity’s potential savior.

Not knowing who she can trust, Sierra must decide who is friend and who is foe, and must choose between the fate of the world and the lives of those closest to her.

Can Sierra discover the secrets of the past before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Unleashed: A post-apocalyptic thriller (V Plague Book 1) *





  







John Chase has just arrived in Atlanta on a routine business trip. When he wakes the next morning, John is shocked to learn that America has been savagely attacked with both nuclear and biochemical weapons. He is immediately thrown into an apocalyptic horror, rescuing a young woman from a group of survivors who are in a violent rage as a result of the release of a devastating neurotoxin. His path is clear. Survive and fight his way across the continent to reunite with his wife as society disintegrates into savagery and millions of people become raging infected, roaming unchecked in their pursuit of the rapidly dwindling number of survivors. But survival will be the hardest task he has ever undertaken.

So begins Unleashed, the first installment in the thrilling V Plague series. The novels are set against the backdrop of a shattered, post-apocalyptic America and tell the stories of a steadily growing cast of complex characters and their battles to survive. There are numerous sub-plots of greed, brutality, betrayal, treason, heartbreak and even a serial killer woven throughout the progression of the main storyline, chronicling the best and the worst of humanity as the world crumbles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Christmas, Cabernet, and Chaos: The delightful laugh-out-loud mystery adventure featuring best friends Sally and Pearl (Sally and Pearl Adventure Club Book 2) *




  








Golden Girls meets Thelma and Louise

After her holiday plans fall apart, Sally drags her grumpy best friend, Pearl, to McKenzie Bridge- a small town famous for Christmas magic.

When a local woman claims someone is trying to kill her, and the Police Chief won’t listen, the spunky senior sleuths jump into action.

Can Sally and Pearl save Christmas?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Christmas Calamity at the Vicarage: A Churchill and Pemberley Christmas Mystery (Churchill and Pemberley Cozy Mystery Series)*




  








The Vicarage Christmas Party has gone horribly wrong. The mince pies have been finished off. And so has the village choirmaster.

Senior sleuths Churchill and Pemberley are enjoying sherry and festive cheer at Compton Poppleford's big event of the season, but their fun is ruined when the choirmaster is found dead in the parlour.

Which of the vicar's guests could possibly commit murder at Christmas time? With everyone detained at the vicarage, Churchill and Pemberley find themselves in all the wrong places at all the wrong times. Their wayward, four-legged assistant isn't helping matters either. Inspector Mappin is certain they're his suspects and the vicar is convinced too.

How can the two old ladies prove their innocence? With the net closing in, the detective duo must find the culprit to avoid spending Christmas in the police cells...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Girl One: Murder (A Maya Gray FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1)*




  








FBI Special Agent Maya Gray, 39, has seen it all. She’s one of BAU’s rising stars and the go-to agent for hard-to-crack serial cases. When she receives a handwritten postcard promising to release 12 kidnapped women if she will solve 12 cold cases, she assumes it’s a hoax.

Until the note mentions that, among the captives, is her missing sister.

Maya, shaken, is forced to take it seriously. The cases she’s up against are some of the most difficult the FBI has ever seen. But the terms of his game are simple: If Maya solves a case, he will release one of the girls.

And if she fails, he will end a life.

Maya embarks with an urgency unlike any she’s ever felt. In a race against time, and with her sister’s life hanging in the balance, she must unravel the link between the 12 captives and end the killer’s dark game once and for all. Is this killer toying with her? Does he truly have her sister? Will he ever give her back?

Or will Maya end up sucked too deep into this killer’s twisted cat-and-mouse game to notice that she, herself, is the prey?

A complex psychological crime thriller full of twists and turns and packed with heart-pounding suspense, the MAYA GRAY mystery series will make you fall in love with a brilliant new female protagonist and keep you turning pages late into the night. It is a perfect addition for fans of Robert Dugoni, Rachel Caine, Melinda Leigh or Mary Burton.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Beautiful Glittering Lie: A Novel of the Civil War (The Renegade Series Book 1) *




  








In the spring of 1861, a country once united is fractured by war. Half of America fights for the Confederate cause; the other, for unification. Rebel forces have already seized Fort Morgan and Fort Gaines, a new Confederate president has been elected, and the Constitution has been revised. In north Alabama, a farmer and father of three decides to enlist. For Hiram Summers, it is the end of everything he has ever known.

After Hiram travels to Virginia with the Fourth Alabama Infantry Regiment, he is quickly thrust into combat. His son, David, who must stay behind, searches for adventure at home by traipsing to Huntsville with his best friend, Jake Kimball, to scrutinize invading Yankees. Meanwhile, Caroline – Hiram’s wife and David’s mother – struggles to keep up with the farm as her world revolves around the letters she receives from her husband, whom she misses dearly. As Hiram and his son discover the true meaning of war, they soon realize that their choices have torn their family apart.

In this historical tale, the naïveté of a young country is tested, a father sacrifices everything to defend his home, and a young man longs for adventure – regardless of the perilous cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Beckoning Hellfire: A Novel of the Civil War (The Renegade Series Book 2) *




  







During the bloody American Civil War, the stark reality of death leads one young man on a course of revenge that takes him from his quiet farm in northern Alabama to the horrific battlefields of Virginia and Pennsylvania. On Christmas Eve 1862, David Summers hears the dreaded news: his father has perished at the Battle of Fredericksburg. Reeling with grief and thoughts of vengeance, David enlists and sets off for Richmond to join the Confederate Army of Northern Virginia. But once in the cavalry, David’s life changes drastically, and his dream of glamorous chivalry becomes nothing but a cold, cruel existence of pain and suffering. He is hurled into one battle after another, and his desire for revenge wanes when he experiences first-hand the catastrophes of war. A haunting look at the human side of one of America’s most tragic conflicts, A Beckoning Hellfire speaks to the delusion of war’s idealism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Rebel Among Us: A Novel of the Civil War (The Renegade Series Book 3) *




  







David Summers never expected any of this...not in a million years. He thought for sure he was a goner. After leaving Alabama and enlisting with the cavalry, his delusion of chivalry was suddenly quashed when he saw for himself the horrors of battle. Now, after being shot and ending up at a strange farmhouse, he's found himself being nursed back to health by four beautiful girls, and has learned that his Confederate brethren have deserted him in Pennsylvania after fighting at Gettysburg. It's more than he can fathom. On top of that, he's been presented with an even bigger dilemma. He knows he's falling in love with the older sister, Anna, and she has enticed him with an interesting proposition. However, her scheme goes against his principles, and the reasons why he enlisted in the first place - to avenge his father's death and defend his sacred homeland. To David's dismay, he must make a decision. Should he stay and help Anna with her underhanded plan, deceiving everyone around him by pretending to be a Yankee? If discovered, he would be considered a traitor to the cause, and she could be in jeopardy of treason. Or should he leave the farm, say goodbye to her, and risk certain capture? Either way, his perilous situation doesn't seem to offer an encouraging outcome. If that isn't bad enough, Anna's neighbor, a Union officer, is in love with her, too, and he would stop at nothing to have David arrested ... or worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Double-Edged Sword: A Novel of Reconstruction Book Four of the Renegade Series *




  








A B.R.A.G. Medallion Honoree

The Civil War has ended. Confederate cavalryman, David Summers, returns home to Alabama, taking his new wife, Anna, with him. Upon arrival, he understands how much the war has changed him and has scarred his homeland. Faced with challenges of transition, he learns how to navigate his new world, along with the pain and trauma of his past. He is also forced to confront his foes, including Stephen Montgomery. Their hatred for one another inevitably boils over into a fierce confrontation, whereby David is arrested. Will the jury believe his side of the story, even though he is an ex-Confederate? Or will he be hung for his crime?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*An Absence of Imagination: A Tale of the China coast (Tales of the Sea Book 3) *




  








Captain John Sanford is the Master of the British steamship Da Feng of Hong Kong, plying her trade in the mid-1950s on the China coast. It is a difficult and dangerous time for British seafarers, with a recently victorious Communist regime consolidating its hold on the vast country.

Born in Shanghai with a deep interest in China, the young Sanford is a highly respected shipmaster. He and his ship have become something of an institution on the coast, where Sanford warily treads the ill-defined line between politics and commerce until one day, in a port in northern China, he is ordered by a sinister Colonel in the People’s Liberation Army to embark a passenger.

The person consigned to his care is ‘An Enemy of the People,’ and in the few days that follow, Captain Sanford’s carefully regulated world collapses round him as he finds his own life is threatened and he is subject to appalling consequences.

In an ironic twist, Sanford's fate is to be forced to confront a reality that turned on ill luck and an absence of imagination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/07/22.

Currently Free.

*Deadly Triangle (Steve Hartshorn Adventure Series) *




  








Steve Hartshorn led a charmed life right up until he accidentally crossed paths with the Iguana. One misstep after another left Steve playing defense in a Deadly game of survival. From the desert of New Mexico, to the beaches of the Dominican Republic, and the burrows of New York City, the game became a ‘Deadly Triangle’ of death. The bodies stacked like cord wood until the final showdown. When Steve came face to face with the Iguana.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Glimpse: A New World *




  








Step through the door, and get a Glimpse into a new world.
This thrilling anthology includes twenty-two stories, written by some of today's most talented authors.

Be tempted and fascinated with peeks into worlds of Ghosts, Vampires, and Fantasy, to Crime and Science Fiction.

Many of these short stories are brand new, penned just for Glimpse, and features bestselling authors Michael Anderle, (The Kurtherian Gambit series), Sarah Dalton (The Blemishedl) and Kindle Scout winner Debbie Cassidy,(Sleeping Gods Series), plus nineteen more cutting edge authors enamored with telling stories and sharing them with YOU.

Get a Glimpse... and be captivated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The African Connection (The Forgotten Child Trilogy Book 2) *




  








Fruit, Faeries, & Fascist Dictators. The Adventure Continues.

In part two of The Forgotten Child Trilogy, enigmatic beings from the realm beyond—Bee & Ash—team up once again with old Manhattan businessman Francis Frick. Joined by a mysterious new recruit, Frick must fight to bring Ulrich to justice and continue searching for the truth about the forgotten child.

A child has been saved, but with international master criminal Heinrich Ulrich still on the lam, no one is content—not Bee, not Ash, and most certainly not Francis Frick. As the FBI closes in on Frick’s dealings, Bee decides to recruit young Hatty Parker to help Frick exact revenge on Ulrich and search for another child to save. But when Bee’s actions begin to worry the realm beyond, her old nemesis returns to earth to thwart her plans and pit her against her beloved companion Ash, leaving Frick and his new side-kick to play dangerous time-travel games with a genocidal maniac.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hippocrates and the Hobgoblin: The Child of Murindur *




  







Following a tumultuous turn of events, Creed awakens as a reincarnated Hippocrates in another world, one in which he slowly remembers to be his home as the past and present collide. Mürindür has been waiting, and within moments of arriving, he is rescued by an elder hobgoblin, Ojin, as they embark on a perilous journey to protect Creed's bride and their unborn son, a child of prophecy and purpose. The world of magical beasts and beings, has been broken under Lord Leterum's cruel conquests, and his insatiable army of undead Caedere. Through the help of his long-lost Luxatio friends, Creed discovers his destiny on the path to restoring order and balance as the Child of Mürindür's time draws nigh.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Home for the Howlidays *




  






A Howliday Invitation

Celebrate the joys of togetherness during the holiday season with your friends, your family … and your pack. Let’s face it, whether you’re facing awkward family dinners, supernatural brawls, or the terrors of online dating, your pack always has your back.

Werewolves, hell hounds, and other canines take centre stage in these nineteen stories by Angèle Gougeon; Sarah Hersman; Rhonda Parrish; JB Riley; Louis B. Rosenberg; Robert W. Easton; Jennifer Lee Rossman; Lisa Timpf; Rachel Sharp; Sarah L. Johnson & Robert Bose; Krista D. Ball; Rebecca M. Senese; Lizz Donnelly; Adam Israel; E.C. Bell; Melanie Marttila; J. Y. T. Kennedy; Rebecca Brae; and V. F. LeSann.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jabberwock (Nowhere, USA Book 1) *




  








The sorceress of psychological suspense is back with the first book in her highly-anticipated new Nowhere, USA series. Ninie Hammon is at her career-best in Jabberwock — a tale that will keep you up all night turning pages.

Nower County was never a hard place to leave. But now, leaving is impossible.

When drunk teenagers add letters to the Welcome to Nower County sign, making it Welcome to NowHerE County, nobody repaints it. Why bother? Everyone knows they live in the middle of nowhere.

Children’s book author Charlie McClintock and her three-year-old daughter, Merrie, return home to settle Charlie’s recently deceased mother’s affairs. It’s the first time since high school that she and childhood friends Sam Sheridan and Malachi Tackett have been reunited. A beat of happiness before Charlie experiences an unexplainable disaster.

A bizarre storm blows through the Appalachian Mountains and literally wipes Nowhere County off the map. The outside world forgets the tiny town ever existed, and no one can leave. Anyone who tries wakes up in the Dollar General Store parking lot with blinding headaches, gushing nosebleeds, and no clue what happened to them.

Locals name the shimmering mirage on the county line that imprisons them the Jabberwock.

Abby Clayton thinks it's Charlie’s pet. Desperate to bring her baby home from the hospital across county lines, Abby is the only person who has dared to “ride the Jabberwock” more than once.

She believes it spoke to her. Brain-damaged, barely able to walk from her injuries, Abby hatches a deranged plot to force Charlie to make the Jabberwock set them free. Will Malachi manage to stop her and save Charlie and Merrie in time?

And can Abby survive one more ride on the Jabberwock?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Overlook Manor: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







The ghosts of Overlook Manor cannot rest in peace. Their history is filled with love, betrayal, disappearance, and murder. They roam the halls of their ancestral home in an endless pursuit of justice. When Jenessa inherits the house from an unknown relative, she is immediately thrust into this family's secret affairs, working to unravel a blood-soaked mystery that could help the souls of the departed find their peace or trap her for all eternity in their ghostly hell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Corpse for Christmas: A Warm and Witty Standalone Christmas Mystery (The Izzy Palmer Mysteries Book 5) *




  








*Snowy mountains, a picture-perfect Christmas village and… Wait! Who’s that dead among the pine trees?*

Hired to protect a mysterious client on a festive family holiday in the Scottish Highlands, private detective Izzy Palmer poses as a nanny to investigate a string of threatening letters. To solve the case she’ll have to deal with a pack of feuding aristocrats and uncover the truth about a decades’ old rivalry, all while caring for a distractingly adorable baby girl. It's enough to make even the most dogged detective despair.

When the exclusive winter resort is snowed in, tempers flare and a fake Father Christmas turns up dead in the snow. With a lord, an admiral, a professor and a celebrated artist among the suspects, Izzy will need the help of her eccentric sidekick (turned undercover chef) and a makeshift princess to find the killer and stop her white Christmas turning red...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Candy Canes and Cadavers (Sapphire Beach Cozy Mystery Series Book 4) *




  








Candy Canes and Cadavers is Book Four of the Sapphire Beach Cozy Mystery Series.

Palm trees wrapped in holiday lights. A Fair Trade jewelry shop owner. A murder at the local playhouse.

Connie Petretta is thrilled that her family is spending Christmas with her in Sapphire Beach. They even come early to attend the opening of “A Christmas Carol,” performed in memory of her beloved Aunt Concetta. It has all the makings of a perfect holiday until one of the actors is murdered on opening night. With her mother and sister by her side, Connie puts her sleuthing skills to the test as she investigates the murder of her aunt’s friend and colleague.

If you enjoy cozy mysteries that keep you on the edge of your seat, loveable characters, and palm trees swaying in the breeze, you’ll love the Sapphire Beach Cozy Mystery Series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Case of the Holiday Hijinks (Corgi Case Files Book 3) *




  








There’s a Grinch in Pomme Valley! Someone is stealing presents right from under the noses of unsuspecting homeowners and leaving no trace of how he broke in. And, to make matters even more baffling, he’s only stealing presents!

Corgis Sherlock and Watson are on the case! Accompanied by their reluctant human, Zack, the unlikely trio must find out who’s responsible for the thefts and stop him before anyone gets hurt.
The townsfolk are scared. City officials are nervous. Can Zack and the dogs put a stop to this crime spree before Christmas is ruined for everyone?

Readers are loving this cozy mystery series with its indomitable dog sleuths. Meet Zack and the corgis, Sherlock and Watson, in this delightful series that pulls you right in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder in Moreton: An Eliza Thomson Investigates Murder Mystery *




  








A suspicious death, two missing medicine bottles and an absent son.
Eliza Thomson Investigates…


June 1900: Eliza Thomson is delighted to be back in Moreton after nearly thirty years away. To cap it all, she has a job in her husband’s surgery … and her best friend, Connie lives next door!

Connie is eager to introduce Eliza to the villagers, but their excitement vanishes when they bump into an old neighbour, Mrs Milwood.

As head of the family business, Mrs Milwood isn’t afraid to use the money and power she acquired from her late husband. Even against her own family.

Always demanding her own way, she’ll use any means possible to control those around her. Until she pushes someone too far.

When Mrs Milwood is found dead, the evidence points to murder, but with only the hapless village police to lead the investigation, Eliza and Connie are determined to help … whether the newly arrived Inspector from New Scotland Yard wants them to or not…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder in Saint-Rémy: A French Countryside Village Christmas Holiday Mystery (The Maggie Newberry Mystery Series Book 15)*




  








Some say that Saint-Rémy-de-Provence is the most beautiful village in all of France. That’s especially true at Christmastime when the scent of baked gingerbread mingles with the fragrance of evergreen boughs and wafts deliciously through the village’s quaint cobblestone lanes. It’s hard to believe anything sinister could be waiting in any of its many charming streets and alleyways.

But when American ex-pat Maggie Newberry finds a pregnant, homeless teenager there she’s thrust into a whirling maelstrom of enmity and treachery that quickly reveals in devastating clarity that not all families are created equal.

In fact, some are so badly damaged nothing can fix them.

Except possibly murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sister!: A Natalie McMasters Mystery (The Natalie McMasters Mysteries Book 7) *




  








What do you do when you find out your twin sister is a stone-cold killer? Love her anyway!

Twentysomething detective Natalie McMasters comes face-to-face with the awesome power of money and privilege in her latest adventure. After she finds out that she has a twin sister who’s committed a heinous crime, her son Eduardo falls into the clutches of a perverted billionaire who plays with peoples lives for sport. Getting into his futuristic walled estate is a piece of cake, but getting out again is another matter entirely. While her friends and fam battle endless frustrations trying to convince the cops and the courts that Nattie and Eduardo are in deadly danger, Nattie plays a risky game with a malignant narcissist, his venomous consort, and some unexpected houseguests, fighting for the souls of her sister and her son. How can she ever succeed against such impossible odds? The twisted ending packs a punch you won’t soon forget!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Money to Burn: A Lou Fleener Mystery (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 7) *




  








*WHO YOU GONNA CALL WHEN
YOUR HEIST GOES WRONG?*
It should have been the perfect heist. The crooks thought of everything—scoped out a briefcase full of bearer bonds, distracted the driver of its armored car, and used some old-fashioned firepower for gentle persuasion.

All neat and tidy except for one thing—there’s nothing in the briefcase but blank paper.

Well, they’re not going to take this lying down! They hire private investigator Lou Fleener to get their loot back.

Then Lou’s business partners—his feisty wife Cassidy and their brilliant friend Monk—get hired to find the briefcase by its original owners.

A once-in-a-lifetime piece of luck! Ethics thrown to the wind, they’re now working both sides of the case, and feeling pretty smug about it. What could be better?

Just about anything, it turns out.

Pro tip for Fleener first-timers: Prepare for tight turns, steep slopes, and a few inversions—this is a roller coaster read approaching maximum thrill level.

Both cozy lovers and hard-boiled aficionados will love it, and be back for more! Especially readers looking for laughs. That’s right—author Lindsay’s also working both sides of the street.

Lou and his team’s humorous yet action-packed adventures are sure to please fans of such diverse authors as Donald Westlake, Raymond Chandler, and Lawrence Block in his Burglar mode.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Missing Ones: An absolutely gripping thriller with a jaw-dropping twist (Detective Lottie Parker Book 1)*




  







The hole they dug was not deep. A white flour bag encased the little body. Three small faces watched from the window, eyes black with terror.

The child in the middle spoke without turning his head. ‘I wonder which one of us will be next?’

When a woman’s body is discovered in a cathedral and hours later a young man is found hanging from a tree outside his home, Detective Lottie Parker is called in to lead the investigation. Both bodies have the same distinctive tattoo clumsily inscribed on their legs. It’s clear the pair are connected, but how?

The trail leads Lottie to St Angela’s, a former children’s home, with a dark connection to her own family history. Suddenly the case just got personal.

As Lottie begins to link the current victims to unsolved murders decades old, two teenage boys go missing. She must close in on the killer before they strike again, but in doing so is she putting her own children in terrifying danger?

Lottie is about to come face to face with a twisted soul who has a very warped idea of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/08/22.

Currently Free.

*Port of Los Angeles (The Jake Williams Series Book 2) *




  








Jake Williams is living the high life in Miami when the pandemic deprives him of his 7 figure income.

Looking for a new scheme, Jake teams up with Brooks Wade to import fraudulent Chinese face masks through Los Angeles. Along the way, Jake gets entangled with a violent South Central gang and falls for the beautiful Nichole.

As California grows increasingly lawless, Jake must devise a plan to take down the gang’s leader before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Christmas Core: A Holiday Dungeon Core Novella*




  








A love of Christmas is translated into a unique dungeon experience…

Elmer Robbins loved decorating for every holiday with his wife, Mary, by going all-out with décor at their cozy little house as well as filling his office with holiday cheer. But when his beloved Mary passed away unexpectedly the year before, it was difficult for Elmer to summon the same sort of enthusiasm in decorating for all of the holidays without her beside him.

However, due to an accident at work, Elmer’s soul is transported to a strange world, where it inhabits an even stranger object called a Dungeon Core. Soon after his arrival, the new Dungeon Core discovers something he didn’t think was possible: a way to reconnect with the soul of his wife, Mary.

In order to do that, though, Elmer will need to survive and increase the Level of his newly acquired form. Unfortunately, he doesn’t know much about fantasy worlds, magic, and monsters; what he does know a lot about, however, is Christmas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Rebekah - Girl Detective Books 1-8: Fun Short Story Mysteries for Children Ages 9-12 (The Mysterious Garden, Alien Invasion, Magellan Goes Missing, Ghost Hunting,Grown-Ups Out To Get Us?! + 3 more!) *




  








Rebekah Daniels is just your ordinary spunky 9 year old girl living in the small town of Curtis Bay...EXCEPT she is determined NOT to be ordinary at all!

Her small town is filled with mysteries and Rebekah is sure that she, along with her best friend Mouse, will be able to solve every last one of them.

If you like funny mysteries, spunky and confident young characters and stories with heart, you'll love the Rebekah - Girl Detective series!

This bundle set includes books 1-8:

#1: Mysterious Garden
#2: Alien Invasion
#3: Magellan Goes Missing
#4: Ghost Hunting
#5: Grown-Ups Out To Get Us?!
#6: The Missing Gems
#7: Swimming With Sharks?!
#8: Magic Gone Wrong!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cozy Up to Christmas (The Cozy Up Series Book 5) *




  








COZY MYSTERIES JUST GOT TOUGHER.

A man still in hiding. A Christmas heist. This is no time for fruitcake.

Ed Belmont works in a struggling Midwest mall. It isn’t the ideal place for a job, but he’s doing the best he can. Every day is an uphill battle since Ed dislikes children, holiday decorations, and Christmas music. But what’s a guy to do when he’s Santa Claus?

There’s a criminal lurking around town, and he’s dressed as jolly old Saint Nick. Unfortunately, the cops don’t have any leads until they stumble upon Ed. Now, the law is poking into his background, and it’s creating problems.

For Ed Belmont is a man with a secret that the U.S. Government has invested a lot to keep concealed. This is important since Ed’s enemies have chased him across the country in hopes of exacting their revenge.

Can Ed survive the week and leave the Santa suit behind? Or will the cops make sure he celebrates the holiday in jail?

A FAST AND FUNNY COZY MYSTERY THAT DOESN’T PULL ANY PUNCHES.

This fascinating series is perfect for fans who want clean fiction without losing laughs or action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*'Twas The Bite Before Christmas: A fun paranormal cozy with a dash of romance (English Village Witch Cozy Book 4)*




  








*It’s up to Evelyn Eldritch to solve the mince pie murder. But first, she must save Christmas…*

When a young woman is murdered at the village pub during the office Secret Santa, Evelyn believes one of the partying colleagues must be guilty. But she’s equally suspicious of a vainglorious vampire who bit off more than he could chew when he messed with Evelyn’s family. He’d better watch out because novice witch Evelyn Eldritch knows how to cast magical spells… or at least she tries to.

Looking impressive in his police uniform (at last) Detective Inspector Alex Taylor has warned Evelyn to stay off the case. But this time she can’t. This time, it’s family. To protect her nephew, the village, and the world of magic, Evelyn must not only solve a murder, but also cheer up a depressed weather god, wrangle a vampire, and kiss Alex under the mistletoe…. well, the kissing’s probably not necessary, but it’s Christmas!

Evelyn shall go to the ball, but she may also trip over her feet and try to eat the plastic fruit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Holiday Collection: Five Cozy Mysteries *




  








Holiday Collection: Five Cozy Mysteries

In this collection, you'll find five full novels from five different cozy series. The stories are set at holiday/winter time, perfect to read while snuggled with a soft blanket, a roaring fire, and a cup of hot cocoa.

Five Cozies including:

A Haunted Stroll
Nantucket’s annual Holiday Stroll is fast approaching and when Lin Coffin delivers a wreath to a client who owns an art gallery, she is drawn to a painting of an early nineteenth-century sea captain. It is clear the captain needs Lin’s help, but he remains invisible and is unable to communicate with her. The spirits of Lin’s distant relatives provide her with a clue, but it is mysterious and difficult to understand.
Lin, her cousin, Viv, and island historian, Anton Wilson, work to find the links between a break-in, a long-ago triple murder, and a buyer who offers ten times what the painting is worth. Will the Nantucket sleuths be able to figure out what the spirit needs from them before it is too late?
This story has ghosts and some mild paranormal elements.

Sweet Spirits of Three
It is holiday time in Sweet Cove and the Roseland sisters and Mr. Finch are getting ready for Christmas when a criminal begins to harass some of the town residents. Finch has rediscovered his love for drawing and has been spending time sketching, but some of his pictures reveal clues that someone in the family is in grave danger. Will the mystery be solved before someone they love loses his or her life?
A cozy mystery with recipes !
This story has some mild paranormal elements.

A Silver Christmas
It is December in Ohio and Mae’s friend, Ross, surprises her with an early Christmas present. She is delighted and excited by the new addition to her carriage company, but soon after the new purchase arrives, strange things begin to happen and Mae and Ross become worried for the safety of the horses.
When incident after incident moves them closer to danger, will Mae, Ross, and her sons discover who is terrorizing them before it is too late?

Payback in Paxton Park
Finishing a ski run on the slopes of the mountain resort town of Paxton Park, Massachusetts, Shelly Taylor and her friend, Juliet, hear a scream near the maintenance building and see the office manager rush outside. A gruesome scene sets a police investigation in motion and drags Shelly and her friend into it.
Will Shelly’s unusual dreams contribute to the needed clues in time to solve the crime before a desperate killer strikes again?
This story has some mild paranormal elements.

The Holiday Slay
It is a chilly winter season in North Carolina with Hope and her daughter, Cori, getting ready for the holidays.
As she faces her first Christmas without her husband, Hope continues to search for the person responsible for her resident ghost’s century-old murder. After interviewing a descendant of one of the suspects, trouble begins to brew with a false accusation, an unusual gift, and an unpleasant surprise.
Will Hope be able to figure out what's going on without putting her own life in danger?
This story has some mild paranormal elements.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ginger Snapped to Death (Cookies & Chance Mysteries Book  *




  








From USA Today bestselling author Catherine Bruns comes a hilarious holiday whodunit!

It’s the most wonderful time of the year… Unless you’re Sally Muccio.

The full-time baker and sometime sleuth is ready to burst into song. She and her husband are expecting a bundle of joy, her sister’s wedding is just around the corner, and it’s Christmas, her favorite time of year. But when Sal’s the victim of a carjacking by Santa himself and a forgotten item links her to a murder, she doesn’t feel like ho-ho-hoing anymore.

Damian Ruger was a drug user, womanizer and first-class jerk. And unfortunately for Sal, she once had a connection to him in high school. The dough really hits the fan when her bakery's gingerbread cookies are found next to his dead body, and Sal's cake server is used as a murder weapon. Someone is trying to frame the expectant mother, but why? Sal has no choice but to try to clear her name...before she and the baby are singing Christmas carols in prison!

_Recipes Included!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Side Order Of Murder: The 6th Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries)*




  








Private Investigator Nicoli “Nikki” Hunter can’t seem to stay out of trouble in her sixth mystery A Side Order Of Murder. A thirty-six-year-old beauty, Nikki lives on the California coast aboard a 46-foot sailboat, and rents an office in the marina complex where her boat is docked. Though she normally specializes in covert restaurant and bar employee surveillance, she seems to have developed a perilous sideline investigating homicides.

In A Side Order Of Murder Nikki is hired by a wealthy, if socially stunted, young man named Clifford Montgomery, who is convinced that someone is trying to drive him insane. Because he was referred by Nikki’s friend, Jack “The Cat” McGuire, she agrees to look into Cliff’s case. Nikki quickly discovers that his assumptions are correct. Someone is, indeed, tampering with his sanity. Within a week she discovers that his former professor at Cal Berkeley recently committed suicide, and Cliff’s classmates from an elite physics study group are being systematically assassinated. When Nikki realizes that Cliff’s life is in danger, she decides to help him disappear and to expose the conspiracy as quickly and as publicly as possible.

A Side Order Of Murder is a twisted journey through the world of government black ops and mind control. Through it all Nikki Hunter never seems to lose her sense of humor. She is an enigma – feminine and emotional, yet tough and action oriented, and is constantly both annoyed and moved by young Cliff Montgomery, who arrives on her doorstep a hapless geek, and leaves her care as a strong, confident man she is proud to call her friend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Foliage: A Female Sleuth and International Espionage (A Louise Moscow Novel Book 1) *




  








BOOK EXCELLENCE AWARD FINALIST, HISTORICAL FICTION
NEW APPLE AWARD FOR EXCELLENCE
SHELF UNBOUND BEST INDIE BOOK, NOTABLE INDIE AWARD
READERS’ FAVORITE BOOK AWARD FINALIST

Investment banker Louise Moscow is sexy, brazen and fearless in business and in love.

With a high-profile dream job wooing rich clientele in late 1980s Paris, she enjoys a lavish lifestyle in a glamorous city.

When she stumbles upon criminal activity at her company, the FBI and CIA force her to cooperate and bring down the underhanded bankers in what turns out to be one of the greatest scandals of the twentieth century.

Perfect for fans of Erik Larson, Jack Slater and Kathy Reichs, Foliage: An International Banking Spy Thriller (A Louise Moscow Novel Book 1) is the first installment in this highly addictive, suspenseful thriller series by award-winning author Lorraine Evanoff.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*When You're Smiling: A Gripping British Crime Thriller (DI Benjamin Kidd Crime Thrillers Book 1) *




  








Imitation is the most terrifying form of flattery...

DI Benjamin Kidd has been missing for the past six months. No one has heard from him. He’s disconnected from his friends, from his family, and from the job he dedicated his life to—the job that cost him everything.

Then a new, all too familiar murder occurs on his patch and Kidd has no choice but to throw himself back into the fold. A young woman has been found with a smile cut into her throat, eyes carved into her cheeks, the brutal signature of The Grinning Murders—one of the most ruthless serial killers the country has ever seen. A killer who lies behind bars.

However things are not as they seem and not everything adds up. Only one thing is clear: Kidd may be the only one who can figure this out before this copycat killer strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*99 Truths : A Frankie Johnson FBI Thriller (FBI Local Profiler Series Book 1) *




  








An FBI agent with something to prove. A high-profile murder with multiple suspects. Can she uncover the one lie that will expose the truth before a killer walks free?

After a recent mistake, FBI special agent Frankie Johnson is desperate to prove she has what it takes to become a lead profiler with the Bureau’s Charlotte, NC field office. So when the district attorney’s daughter is discovered bound, raped, and murdered, she volunteers to assist the local detective on the case to help find her killer. The evidence leads to two suspects—the victim’s husband and her lover—but after a series of intense interrogations, the detective finds himself no closer to uncovering the truth. It’s clear both suspects are lying, but about who, what, and when?

Frankie develops four possible profiles based upon the murderer’s motive and intent, but with the facts shifting daily, any one of them could prove correct. She battles the headstrong detective to convince him of her findings, yet senses their only real hope in finding the true killer is to unwrap the lies layer by layer.

Now, it’s a race to expose someone who knows the deception game as well as she does. Can she see through the misleading words and actions of a murderer to uncover the one lie that will expose the truth before he walks free?

99 Truths is the electrifying first book in the Frankie Johnson FBI Profiler thriller series. If you like cop dramas, heroines with heart, and surprising twists, then you’ll love Lori Lacefield’s chilling mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Too Late (A Morgan Stark FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








Morgan Stark, a brilliant doctor, is stunned when his hospital’s resident is found murdered, clearly the work of a serial killer. The FBI needs Morgan, with his medical expertise, to decipher the subtle medical clues that will lead to the killer—but can he crack the code before it’s too late?


TOO LATE is the debut novel in a new series by #1 bestselling and critically acclaimed mystery and suspense author Rylie Dark.

Morgan Stark is a renowned surgeon, acclaimed by his colleagues for his brilliance as a diagnostician. But when his close friend and protégé resident is murdered, Morgan feels compelled to help the FBI decipher the trail of medical clues and bring the killer to justice.

FBI Special Agent Danielle Hernandez, 28, a rising star in the BAU, equally esteemed by her colleagues for her brilliance and determination, is not used to turning to a doctor for help in solving crimes. This unlikely partnership, though, may just surprise them both.

Yet as brilliant as this team is, they are up against a diabolical mastermind who will stop at nothing to outwit them.

And going too deep into his mind may just undo them both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Surrender the Fear (The Nola James Series Book 1) *




  








A female equalizer.
A young runaway.
A ruthless rabbit hole of corruption.


Ex-CIA agent Nola James is determined to get justice for those the police ignore. So when a poor, straight-A student goes missing in a small town outside Atlanta, Nola vows to bring her home. But in a case that already cuts close to her own wounded heart, she discovers the teenager is only the latest girl to vanish into gangland vice.

Fearing for the naive victims, Nola channels her boiling rage into working alone. But as she pushes further into a shadowy conspiracy, even her lethal fists and deadly marksmanship may not be enough to save innocent lives.

Can Nola free the captives before she is silenced?

Surrender the Fear is the haunting first book in the Nola James crime fiction series. If you like powerful women, vigilante enforcement, and brutal hand-to-hand combat, then you’ll love R.D. Brady’s dark mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hit the Deck: Memoirs of an Apprentice Boy *




  







These incredible memoirs began in 1899 by 15-year-old Gaither Stevens soon after he joined the Navy as an Apprentice Boy. It was a different world and a different Navy. His extraordinary experiences were captured in a typed manuscript kept safe and unpublished until now. In these writings, you’ll find adventures of a lifetime highlighting encounters with a grizzly bear, bar fights, a train robbery, murder, boxing, fiestas, abduction as a sex slave, turtle races, wild shipmates, an Eskimo prostitute, and other savory scenes. Gaither’s chronicles of fellow “blue-jackets” and places he visited are wonderous, humorous, and heart-warming. This wild rollercoaster reveals life in a nearly forgotten time that produced some of the Navy’s finest men.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/09/22.

Currently Free.

*Admiral John S. McCain and the Triumph of Naval Air Power (Studies in Naval History and Sea Power)*




  







Admiral John S. McCain and the Triumph of Naval Air Power covers the life and professional career of Adm. John S. McCain Sr. (1884–1945). Spanning most of the first half of the twentieth century, McCain’s life and career highlight the integration of aviation into the Navy, emphasizing the evolution of the aircraft carrier from a tactical element of the fleet stressing sea control to a strategic force capable of long-range power projection. Although much of the book focuses on carrier aviation, McCain was instrumental in the emergence of flying boats, considered essential for long-range reconnaissance in the Pacific. One of the senior officers branded as “Johnny-Come-Latelys” by pioneer aviators, McCain nevertheless brought fresh approaches and innovation to naval aviation. His prewar and initial wartime commands encompassed tender-based and shore-based aviation, which were critical to early operations in the Pacific, yet McCain also understood the power and potential of carrier-based aviation, initially as commanding officer of the USS Ranger before the war, then as a carrier task force commander under Adm. William F. Halsey in the Pacific in 1944 and 1945. Moreover, he served tours as Chief of the Bureau of Aeronautics and the first Deputy Chief of Naval Operations (Air) in 1942–1944. In these posts he witnessed and played a role in the culmination of naval air power as a means of delivering crippling blows to the enemy’s homeland. McCain was among only a handful of officers who achieved prominence during the war and who had experience in all of these varied and challenging levels of command.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Riddled Worlds *




  








David, a teenage boy, is the only survivor from a world eaten, devoured, and riddled by Holes. But though his home is lost, he has been given another chance. David escapes into a twisted version of Earth, one where the apocalypse is still on the horizon. Now, to save this world—and maybe his own—he must race across a crumbling land to reach the center of the Holes. But dark forces are bent on stopping him at all costs…

In this powerful novel, the wicked, the primal, the clever, and the surreal combine to form a fantasy adventure like none other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Timekillers (The Houston Thriller Series Book 3) *




  








A War between the United States and the People’s Republic of China.

A crushing but costly American victory. Unintended consequences, hidden nukes, a Viral Weapon and an aftermath that killed millions upon millions of people in North America, China, Korea, and Russia.

A tightly compartmented group of American Soldiers, Intelligence Operators and specially-cleared scientists working at secret installations in the American Southwest, are determined to change what happened by going back in time to 1990 in Houston, Texas in order to kill the people primarily responsible for the destruction that followed the end of the War.

They have the technology, the personnel, and even scientific assistance from an extra-terrestrial engineer pulled from a UFO crash site.

Will they succeed?

Or will they fail and set into motion a chain-of-events leading us into an even deadlier future?

Get your copy now and prepare to experience a battle across time that cuts straight through the fashion and ambience of the late '80s/early'90s.

This Military Science Fiction Novel is guaranteed to thrill readers who enjoy both Time Travel stories as well as Erotic Sci-Fi. It is also a must-read for Stranger Things afficionados and fans of talented Military Thriller writers like John Ringo, Ryan Aslesen and Michael Z. Williamson.


Fair Warning: This book contains intense, realistic ambush sequences and graphic depictions of Erotica involving a battle-hardened NCO and an intelligent, gorgeous Call-Girl with a heart of gold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*One If: A Thrilling Young Adult Sci-Fi Fantasy Adventure (Virago Trilogy Book 1)*




  








*GOLD MEDAL WINNER - GLOBAL BOOK AWARDS*, Teen & Young Adult Sci-Fi Fantasy

In this race against time, three teens with powers that defy science take on a warring planet destroyed by climate change. But will they return home? Trapped in an epic time/space confrontation, the trio battle destiny. Alliances are betrayed. Unlikely friendships are forged. And young love flourishes in a race against impossible odds in this thrilling young adult sci-fi fantasy adventure.

When Parker Kittredge, a quirky science student from New York City, is lured to her terrace by a frisky hummingbird, she slips and plunges 18 stories to the street. She awakens in Spyridon, a planet destroyed by climate change and locked in a civil war. Parker quickly discovers she is not alone. Two other teens have also been kidnapped and they must join forces to save the planet if they have any chance to return to Earth.

The teens' struggle for survival is fierce: murders, deceptions, power plays, love triangles, and magical fantasy elements make this a high-stakes, coming-of-age adventure pitted against a race with time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*An Ignorant Witch (Witch Kin Chronicles Book 1) *




  








Dara was born with natural power, but it’ll be her death sentence if she’s caught.

The aristocratic Witch Kin hold the monopoly on all things magic, and Dara’s half-blood status excludes her from their ranks. She’s never been taught how to control her supernatural abilities, but she has to hide them or pay with her life.

Until Hugh arrives on the scene. He may be a rogue witch, but he’s willing to teach her some things if she’ll help him with his quest. Unfortunately for her, a little knowledge can be more dangerous than none at all.

And she soon finds out there are no quick fixes to errors in magic...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*FURTHER EXPLOITS OF CHANTECOQ 1-3 three 1920s Paris mysteries: Chantecoq crime thriller and mystery box sets book 1 *




  








IN THIS THREE-BOOK BOX SET:

BOOK 1: THE MYSTERY OF THE BLUE TRAIN
Murder! When the Count de Roscanvel's body is found on the railway tracks, shot through the heart then hit by the Blue Train from Paris to Marseille, police accuse France's top young novelist, and the Count's beautiful wife is suspected of complicity. Harrassed by the police and shunned by her family, there's only place Countess de Roscanvel can turn. Chantecoq. With the help of his wily secretary Météor, intrepid daughter Colette, and star reporter son-in-law Jacques Bellegarde, Chantecoq faces a race against time to save an innocent man.

BOOK 2: THE HAUNTED HOUSE
Artist Jean Lachesnaye lives an idyllic life with his wife Yvette and infant son in Ker-Yvette, his villa on Brittany's Quiberon coast. But when a convivial dinner party gives way to a night of supernatural chaos, the dream unravels. His servants abandon him, and his son vanishes, replaced by a sickly child at death's door.
His whole life in tatters, Lachesnaye is desperate. But fortuitously a private investigator from Paris is on holiday in the region... Chantecoq. France's greatest bloodhound swings into action with his faithful secretary Météor. To unravel the mystery of this haunted house, and to reunite a fractured family.

BOOK 3: THE AVIATOR'S CRIME
Jacques Moret is the dashing man of the hour: a fearless flying ace, devoted to furthering aviation. But even as Moret celebrates a historic Paris-Buenos Aires crossing, poison pen letters accuse him of lusting after aircraft designer Florent Avrillé's wife, the stunning but faithful Belle Antoinette, and of trifling with the affections of Avrillé's debutante daughter. Then, on the eve of her wedding, young Martine Avrillé is subjected to a terrifying assault in her own bedroom. The culprit? She swears it is none other than Jacques Moret.

Only one man can uncover the truth behind this aviator's crime. Chantecoq throws himself into the baffling case with his usual flair, only to discover that this time the truth is far stranger and more terrifying than he could ever have predicted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Two of a Kind: The Beginning (JAX DIAMOND MYSTERIES Book 4) *




  








Jax and his new pint-sized partner team up to save the Christmas holidays in 1920s New York City.
A Novella

Officer Jax Diamond doesn’t always play by the rules, and he’s in the hot seat again with the captain of his precinct. So, when a brazen little puppy alerts him of a crime, Jax is ordered to stand down or get canned.

On the city streets, broke and alone, Jax beats himself up for making the wrong decision. Even the little tramp who keeps trailing him everywhere can’t lift his spirits. But crime never stops in New York City and a string of deadly Christmas capers spirals out of control.

Hang on to your seat as Jax and his new pint-sized partner, Ace, team up to save the Christmas holidays during the Roaring Twenties, an era of fun and frolic, song and dance, speakeasies, gangsters, bootlegging, and bribes. - A Novella


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Skip Langdon Mysteries Vol 2-3: The Skip Langdon Mystery Anthologies Book 6 *




  








*TWO FOR THE PRICE OF ONE!*

A reluctant debutante turned crackerjack cop, Skip Langdon’s big, she’s strong, she’s smart and rebellious, she knows everyone in town, and, over the objections of her snotty Uptown family, she finds she was made for the job. (Probably because of her own outlaw tendencies.) Follow this remarkably bold, and refreshingly human New Orleans detective as she tracks a serial killer and takes down the Grinch who almost stole JazzFest.

AXEMAN'S JAZZ
What's the perfect killing field for a murderer? A place where he (or maybe she) can learn your secrets from your own mouth and then make friends over coffee. A supposedly "safe" place where anonymity is the norm. The Axeman has figured it out and claimed his territory—he's cherry-picking his victims in the 12-Step programs of New Orleans.

JAZZ FUNERAL
Skip Langdon is there when Ham Brocato, director of New Orleans Jazzfest, is discovered dead on the kitchen floor in the middle of his own party the evening before the Fest. The victim's sixteen-year-old blues musician sister has disappeared, and Skip suspects that if she isn't the murderer, she's in mortal danger from the person who is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Skip Langdon Mysteries Vol 4-6: The Skip Langdon Mystery Anthologies Book 5 *




  








Track a trio of dangerous killers through steamy New Orleans via a vintage online community, a restaurant business dripping with Southern family drama, and a political climate gone mad. All for a killer price...


Fans of Ace Atkins, Tana French, Sue Grafton, and Marcia Muller will love Skip Langdon’s pluck and charm in this bundle, which includes the middle three books in the series: Death Before Facebook, House of Blues, and The Kindness of Strangers.

DEATH BEFORE FACEBOOK
It’s a chilly November in 1994, and thirty-one-year-old Geoff Kavanagh surreptitiously splits his time between science fiction novels and cyberspace in his parents’ dilapidated, overgrown, uptown New Orleans mansion. Until his mother finds him dead from a suspicious fall off a ladder. Maybe he should never have posted about seeing his father murdered.

HOUSE OF BLUES
Sugar Hebert arrives home from a ten-minute errand to find her husband shot to death and the rest of her family missing—including her daughter Reed, heir apparent to the Hebert restaurant dynasty, and Reed's eleven-month-old daughter. Detective Skip Langdon’s hunt for a murderer and the missing Hebert heirs embraces worlds within worlds—splendid but dangerous Garden District digs, Faubourg Marigny drug dens, broken-down projects, lowdown bars, an elegant hangout for crooked politicos, and a dealer’s crib masquerading as a sultan’s palace, harem and all.

THE KINDNESS OF STRANGERS
Politics makes the strangest bedfellows of all and in New Orleans, a psychopath’s running for mayor. Not just the usual harmless megalomaniac—a murderer and a monster. His supporters and a good proportion of would-be voters think he’s just a kindly preacher-man and handily crucify anyone who says otherwise. Enter Detective Skip Langdon, who met the Rev. Errol Jacomine on a case, finds him pretty much the personification of evil, and can point to a pile of corpses to prove it.

All the Skip Langdon books are stand-alones and can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Death by Fountain: A Christmas Murder in Rome (Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mystery Series Book 5)*




  








Rome—the city of churches, marble, … and murder? For one American tourist, a famous fountain will become her final resting place.

Wedding bells are ringing, and Lana Hansen could not be happier! Wanderlust Tours guide Randy Wright and his Italian girlfriend are tying the knot in Tuscany, right after he and Lana finish leading a Christmas-themed tour around Rome.

Unfortunately for Randy, his ex-girlfriend is still convinced they are meant to be together. When she shows up at his hotel, they have a nasty fight, and Randy threatens to harm her if she doesn’t leave him be.

After her body is found in the Trevi Fountain, Randy is immediately arrested. Lana is convinced he didn’t do it, yet none of her other guests seemed to have wished the young women ill.

With a shortage of suspects, Lana must dig deep in order to sleuth out who really killed Randy’s ex-girlfriend—before his visit to the Eternal City becomes permanent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Without Remorse (A Dakota Steele FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 2) *




  








MMA champ-turned-FBI Special Agent and BAU specialist Dakota Steele is as tough as they come—and as brilliant, too, able to crack serial killers that no one else can. But when bodies turn up in scrap metal yards, displayed in dramatic and disturbing ways, Dakota may have finally met her match.

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WITHOUT REMORSE is book #2 in a brand new series by critically-acclaimed and #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Ava Strong.

As the case grows more complex, leading down a maze of dead ends, Dakota realizes there may be one clue just out of reach. And after a shocking twist, Dakota realizes that this killer may not be who she thinks he is. He may just be far more diabolical.

Yet Dakota must still battle her own demons—the disappearance of her sister, the estrangement of her father—as all of it bears down on her at once.

Can she hold it together long enough to solve the case?

Or will the trauma of her past threaten to swallow her for good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Christmas Heist: A Courtroom Adventure (Christmas Courtroom Trilogy Book 1) *




  






Small town lawyer Thad Raker must win a case or Santa won’t come to town, but he doesn’t believe in Santa Claus or know the stakes when he takes the case for a homeless man who says he works for Santa.

Henry Edmonds is on trial for stealing a flash drive which holds the key to Christmas coming. Several people claim ownership of the flash drive and want Edmonds in jail, including an elfish looking man who says he works for an international toy company. Witness by witness the facts come out but who is to be believed and are there any True Believers? And what’s so important about the flash drive to the fate of Christmas?

A local newspaper reporter stirs things up by blogging about what he calls the “Trial of the Century” and tweets that the “Court’s Ruling Could Halt Christmas for Thousands.” Can an irascible judge looking toward retirement find it within himself to save Christmas?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Perception and Deception: A Spy Series *




  








SPECIAL SALE: Books 2-4 are priced at only $1.99 each (normally $9.99) through the end of December!

THIS BOOK WAS RECENTLY ADAPTED into a full cast, cinematic-styled audiobook (or audio drama) which is on sale at a lower price for a limited time! Check inside the book for details, and grab your copy to listen along with the characters' beautiful voices while you read! 

Romance, action, suspense, and intrigue in this spy series! A small town, grocery store owner's simple life begins to teeter towards something perilous after a beautiful, undercover agent moves into town...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tomb of the First Priest: A Lost Origins Novel *




  








*The ancient world is not what we thought.*


In the city of Prague, freelance treasure hunter Jules has finally located the bangle stolen from his dying mother, an artifact that may unravel a centuries-old secret: the location of an ancient tomb hidden from the world by one of Christ’s disciples.

But when a reclusive, ruthless billionaire beats him to the artifact, Jules joins forces with an institute of unconventional archaeologists who reveal to him clues penned two thousand years ago. Clues that support the claim his mother’s bangle holds properties that science cannot explain.

As both parties race to decipher the bangle’s origins, they uncover a trail meant only for the holiest of men, leading to an apostle’s manuscript, the hunt for a tomb alleged to conceal great power, and a breathless, globe-trotting adventure that threatens to destroy them all.

If you enjoy the Dirk Pitt novels by Clive Cussler, James Rollins’ Sigma Force books, or the Sean Wyatt archaeological thrillers by Ernest Dempsey, you’ll love this new international action packed adventure.

From Prague to London, Europe to Asia, Tomb of the First Priest launches the Lost Origins series, each book charting a new story exploring gaps in humanity’s long history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/10/22.

Currently Free.

*Marine Corps Tanks in Vietnam: A Photo Gallery (U.S. Marine Corps Vehicles and Operations) *




  







A gallery of over 30 photographs of Marine Corps armor operations during the Vietnam War. Most of these photos have probably never been published. These images were taken by Marine combat photographers who risked their lives to document the service of their brothers to the United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/11/22.

Currently Free.

*The Museum of Sudden Disappearances (Jurassic Jim Fleetwood series Book 1) *




  








Technology reshapes our world at warp speed.

Each day, what's considered retro creeps closer and closer to the chronological present. In THE MUSEUM OF SUDDEN DISAPPEARANCES (suspense novel), embattled retro-deejay "Jurassic Jim" Fleetwood seeks his spot in a throwaway world where everything gets crushed like a paper cup.

Nothing lasts, Jim knows. Unforgettable pop songs go...poof! Bands break up. Vinyl records vanish. And half the world can't recall last week. But transience turns deadly when a car soars into a moonlit river and parks on the bottom, its radio tuned to Jim's show. The police report an accident. Jim's cousin, an ex-felon and friend of the drowned woman, suspects otherwise and tries to prove it, but disappears. Loyalty should last, Jim knows, and vows to get him back. His quest leads to a latter-day Bonnie and Clyde (larcenists in love), a stolen gold record, and fraternal triplets (The Midnite Men)--incendiary pop singers who redefine personality disorders with a 4/4 beat. Revenge, redemption, riots, and rock 'n' roll are set to scorch the stage.

How do you find your place in a world where nothing stays in place? Stay tuned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Past is Present (Jurassic Jim Fleetwood series Book 2)*




  








Winner of two 2016 Killer Nashville Silver Falchion Awards.

"PURE JOY. The most compelling time-travel adventure we've read since Stephen King's 11/22/63." -- Bella Wright, BestThrillers.com.

PAST IS PRESENT, a standalone thriller, is a heady mix of mystery, music, mirth, the missing--and melancholy. Not to mention time-travel with a twist, and how a single event can echo down the decades. Ready?

One quarter of the adult Western population believe they have had an out-of-body experience. Linda Mitchell, a young, Vietnam War widow living with her 3-year-old daughter in 1968, has an OBE while meditating. She "wakes" on a couch, wearing a T-shirt with an odd word (Reebok), and sees a local newspaper with today's date, October 8. The year? 1993. She repeats the meditative steps and "returns" home. Anxiety begets curiosity. Can consciousness travel through time, and briefly inhabit another body? The next night...

October 1993. Lately, Sally Mitchell, age 28, wakes each morning exhausted. Her clothes closet seems, well, whatever. Even her cat avoids her. Perhaps she's a sleepwalker. Must be stress: job, grad school, persistent ex-boyfriend, etc.

October 1993. Vintage rock deejay, "Jurassic Jim" Fleetwood, is heading in the wrong direction. As the world rolls forward to the 21st century, Jim is stuck in reverse, a connoisseur of the dusty past. One night he hears his friend, Sally, talk in her sleep---and the past darkens his life in an unforeseen way. He soon learns that her mother disappeared when Sally was three.

What began a quarter century ago is coming full circle.

Timeless advice for temporal travelers: discard your clocks and calendars. When the past is present...the present is past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Rebellious Sister (Unstoppable Liv Beaufont Book 1)*




  






Olivia Beaufont likes fixing things and keeping to herself. She’s simple like that—but her life is about to drastically change.

Liv is a rebel with royal blood who abdicated her birthright. A string of murders changes everything and the House of Seven asks her to take on a role as a Warrior, one of seven positions revered for protecting magic.

Although Liv would rather stay out of the politics and conspiracies that she ran away from years ago, her family needs her. It’s only a twelve-year stint until her sister, the next in line, can take over.

So, what’s the harm in activating her magic and accepting her place as a warrior?

Everything.

Justice hasn’t been properly served by the House of Seven in a long time.

Not until now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Southern Ghost Hunter Series: 5th Anniversary Special Edition: Stories 1-3 *




  








New York Times bestseller Angie Fox celebrates 5 years of the Southern Ghost Hunter series with a limited edition that includes the first three stories in the series, along with never-before-seen additional content, featuring deleted scenes, original art, an inside look at the characters, and a behind-the-scenes peek at how the series came together.

Southern Spirits
When out of work graphic designer Verity Long accidentally traps a ghost on her property, she’s saddled with more than a supernatural sidekick—she gains the ability see spirits. It leads to an offer she can’t refuse from the town’s bad boy, the brother of her ex and the last man she should ever partner with.

A Ghostly Gift
Verity Long doesn't want to see ghosts, and she'd rather not let anyone know her little secret, either. But when a restless spirit stirs up trouble in her friend's resale shop, Verity and her very new, very dead gangster friend team up to learn what is really happening.

The Skeleton in the Closet
A haunted library is no place for a girl who can see ghosts, but when Verity Long stumbles on a dead body in the middle of the main reading room, she has to believe someone…even a dead someone…must have witnessed the crime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dead Even (Whitewitch Island Paranormal Cozies Book 1) *




  








Come to Whitewitch Island, they said. A nice place to retire, they said…

Who knew I owned so much stuff? Or that it would take up all this space in so many boxes I could barely navigate the rather substantial living room. Gathering things appeared to be one of my vices, though I hadn’t noticed when I’d packed up my old place on the East coast for this journey to the West and a new beginning. Especially since I’d done so in a hurry and more than a little magic aided in the actual stuffing of my plethora of belongings into their temporary containment.
I’d told myself I wasn’t running away, almost believed it. Except, the clifftop Pacific Ocean view had been so crammed with cardboard and the detritus of my last life I could barely glimpse the water. Surely such blockage wasn't an omen. More likely, I had to admit my rapid retreat from who I used to be really had been a bit of a scramble out of the way of everything I knew and my concerns about foretelling was just another excuse to avoid the truth.

I ran. So be it.

Retired Guild Artemis Inquisitor Georgia Drake has left the paranormal world behind after the death of her partner in the line of duty. Along with her job investigating crime and murder. With her Hades Guardian mastiff, Benjamin, and raven pair for company, she moves her entire life across the continent to escape not only the loss but her oppressive and powerful family. But someone like George isn’t meant for a nice, quiet retreat to the normal human world. The biggest problem? Crime and murder aren’t through with her. When a local is killed by unusual means, she is recruited by the eager but untested sheriff to assist in uncovering the truth. Except, doing so means digging up the past that most residents of Whitewitch Island would rather forget… Welcome to the Whitewitch Island Paranormal Cozies!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Yuletide Blend (A Paramour Bay Cozy Paranormal Mystery Book 10)*




  








Find out who's been naughty or nice in the next snowbound whodunit of the Paramour Bay Mysteries by USA Today Bestselling Author Kennedy Layne...

Stockings are hung by the chimney with care and visions of catnip dance in the air this yuletide season in Paramour Bay. The spirit of giving is in full swing, and the residents of this small coastal Connecticut town are finishing up their last minute holiday shopping.

Raven Marigold takes a break from minding the tea shop to enjoy the winter wonderland the council members have magically created in the middle of town square. The holiday festival has everything from a lighted Christmas tree to singing elves. Even good ol' St. Nick has shown up to hear the wish lists of excited children, but the jolliness in his ho-ho-ho disappears when one of his reindeer goes missing! Is this a reindeer-napping or has the precious animal just wandered off?

Grab a plate of sugar cookies and a glass of milk as Raven and the gang attempt to unwrap the next seasonal whodunit in order to save the cheer for a Merry Christmas this year!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wine, Dine and Christmas Crimes (Baker Girls Cozy Mystery Book 3)*




  








Some Christmas surprises don't come from Santa.

At a gathering atop the tallest building in Phoenix, Arizona, to celebrate Monica Baker's newest listing, the body of a mysterious young woman is found floating in the pool. 

But why do fingers point to Monica? Is it the victim's missing clothing that links Monica to the crime? 

As if being alone during the holidays and in love with someone else's husband wasn't depressing 

enough, Monica now needs to convince the cops, her real estate broker, and her friends, that she really, really isn't a Christmas killer. 

And she better be quick if she wants to make midnight mass instead of prison roll call.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Osiris Initiative : A Xavier Greene Thriller *




  








The hunter becomes the hunted in the pulse pounding sequel to Tears of the Dragon...

France
A routine mission in southern France turns deadly as elite assassin Xavier Greene finds himself scrambling to escape a sinister trap with trained killers closing in at every turn.

Montana, USA
A generous offer lures FBI Agent Bill Logan to meet with a mysterious benefactor, but is there more to his agenda than meets the eye?

Georgia, USA
Former FBI Agent Stacy Martinez's ongoing investigation is rocked by a series of fire bombings. But the shocking secret she discovers in the aftermath will send her halfway around the globe in a race against time.

A mysterious organization, driven by revenge, are making a play for global domination. The first step? Eliminate the Citadel and anyone associated with it. They must be stopped, but how do you combat an enemy who knows your every move before you make it?

Thrown together by fate and connected by that deadly night they shared in the desert of Arizona, can Xavier, Logan, and Martinez come together to solve the mystery before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE PREPPER'S SURVIVAL BIBLE: 18-in-1 Ultimate Guide to Get Through the Apocalypse. Stocking Up, Home Defense, Canning & Key Life-Saving Techniques for Surviving an End of the World Scenario*




  








⚠We must be aware of something: at any moment all kinds of catastrophic events can occur.⚠
✅ The BIG question is, are you ready for them and for all the worst possible scenarios?
✅ How can you survive an event whose intensity and risks threaten your health, well-being, and physical integrity, and also that of your family?

⭐SERE Master Academy will help you with these 18 practical guides in one book (Full-Color Deluxe Gift Edition) to get through the apocalypse!

In today's uncertain world, it's important to be ready for anything. And what could be more terrifying than a nuclear war or a catastrophic event?
Although it is not about attracting these types of catastrophic events, we do need to know how to react to them, because they can occur due to natural or human causes.

So, that's why we present to you "The Prepper’s Survival Bible", the ultimate 18-in-1 guide to surviving atomic war, natural catastrophes, other disasters, and eventually, the apocalypse.

It is a complete guide that contemplates all types of scenarios!
This essential handbook provides step-by-step methods, tips, tricks and strategies to help you plan for the unthinkable and come out alive; our book is packed with valuable information on how to prepare for and survive a wide range of disasters.

Discover how to overcome the apocalypse, that is, how to survive any catastrophe in your city, country, and the world.
You will learn how to stockpile food and supplies, create a bugout bag with all of your necessary survival items and develop an actionable survival plan that will keep you safe in any situation.
You will also find detailed advice on how to protect yourself from radioactive fallout.

But our book isn't just about the practical aspects of survival. We also delve into the psychological and emotional challenges of living through a crisis, and offer tips and techniques for maintaining your mental health and staying strong.

It is a detailed book, it contains everything you need to know about surviving in a post-apocalyptic world, so make sure you're prepared with this essential guide today. It may just save your life tomorrow.

Practical and valuable content.
If you wonder why this book is so important to you, take a look at the topics that we present to you:


Preppers’ equipment checklist and essential guide during a disaster.
How to prepare your family for strenuous situations.
Survival skills for children, the elderly, and injured people.
Water sources and protection from dehydration symptoms.
How to collect food and canning it to preserve it for as long as necessary.
Energy storage and management: solar energy.
How to get water without electricity.
How to cook without electricity.
How to cool and heat without electricity.
How to sanitize without electricity.
The best solar-powered devices.
Medical and health: make sure your first aid kit is bulletproof.
Types of first aid kits and how to choose the perfect one for you.
Disasters' life-saving mindset preparation and body training.
And much more!

Make sure you’re prepared!
With this book you will be able to have the best mental and physical preparation for emergencies, also you will know how to identify the plants that you can consume and how to take care of those that you cannot.
And if you need to hunt raw food, in this guide you will also have a special section for homemade weapons and traps.

Be prepared for whatever comes your way, don't let the apocalypse catch you off guard.

Don't waste any more time…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/11/22.

Currently Free.

*An Ordinarily Ridiculous Life: Tinker Sailor Soldier Peacekeeper*




  








Defence is a serious business. Excitement and adventures abound, although often events can border on the bizarre, if not totally ludicrous.

In ‘An Ordinarily Ridiculous Life’ Martin May-Clingo shares some of his escapades as he journeys from a naïve young sailor just having fun around the world, to earning his green beret and leading teams into war zones. .

This authentic, tells it as it was memoir, includes:.


An Amazonian stripper whips him into shape.
Triggering an emergency search response in California.
A Top Secret operation in the Caribbean.
Pushing the Russians to their limits.
Encounters with Megatron.
Lost opportunity in Gorazde
Keeping the Prime Minister in line.
Kidnappings and death in Georgia.
Nuclear Accident response in his hands.
…and much more


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/12/22.

Currently Free.


*Hell for the Holidays: A 24/7 Demon Mart Christmas Special (24/7 Demon Mart Stories Book 1)*




  







The tree is trimmed. The mistletoe is hung. The eggnog is spiked. It’s time to celebrate the merriest, most heart-warming Christmas ever! Or not? No. Definitely, absolutely not. This Christmas won’t be cheerful. It’ll be more like Ash vs Evil Dead meets National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation. Because the Wallace family’s annual Christmas Eve party is about to skid off the rails. When a truckload of newly minted ghosts mix with the blizzard of the century, the neighborhood snowmen turn into blood-thirsty fiends. Their ghastly quest for revenge draws them to the brightest, loudest, most Christmasy place in the neighborhood: The home of Lloyd Wallace, hapless employee of the 24/7 Demon Mart, a local corner store where the beer cave doubles as the gate to hell. When the possessed snowmen crash a party packed with unpleasant relatives, back-stabbing socialites, one inconsolable cockroach, three badass demon fighters, and too much alcohol, this picture-perfect holiday soon goes straight to hell.

This Christmas story is a companion to 24/7 Demon Mart, a humorous dark fantasy and horror-comedy book series for fans of Christopher Moore (The Stupidest Angel), Terry Pratchett, Mark Cain (Circles in Hell), and Heide Goody (Candy Canes and Buckets of Blood / Last Christmas, an Oddjobs short story). Hell for the Holidays can be read at any point in the 24/7 Demon Mart series AFTER The Graveyard Shift: 24/7 Demon Mart #1.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Clay Manor: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







When Amara Clay’s father died, many believed it was just another tragedy to befall a cursed family line. Convinced there is something more, Amara returns to her family estate to uncover the paranormal activity that has haunted her family for generations. Amara’s twin, Peter, doesn’t believe in ghost stories. But what they find at Clay Manor will change his mind and Amara’s life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mince Pies, Mistletoe and Murder: A Charlotte Denver Cozy Mystery*




  








What happens when small-town murder meets a big-hearted café owner?
Light, clean, fun, cozy mysteries, set in an English coastal town, with characters who'll stay with you long after you've finished reading, and recipes to try for yourself. No gore, graphic language, sex or violence, and no cliffhangers!

Christmas comes but once a year, but murder visits more often...

When an unpopular St. Eves' resident is found dead, the shadow of suspicion falls upon a familiar face returning to the town, a group of visiting newcomers, and a trusted friend to many.

As reluctant amateur sleuth Charlotte Costello digs ever-deeper in her quest to find the murderer, more lives are thrown into peril, and the race to stop a killer from striking again is on.

And who is playing Secret Santa?
This is the seventh book in the Charlotte Denver Cozy Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Proof In The Pudding (A Bluebell Cafe Cozy Mystery Book 6) *




  








It’s ten days before Christmas and the town of Sevenoaks, Vermont is bursting with holiday spirit. Chestnuts are roasting, Jack Frost is nipping, and Victorian-garbed carolers are strolling. If only it would snow!

Even without snow, Harriet Pickles is the happiest she’s ever been. She loves being married to Nick and her café is thriving. There is the niggling worry about a baby – or lack of a baby – but other than that, life is practically perfect.

Perfect, that is, until someone kills Santa Claus. Granted, Santa was a renowned crank, and there aren’t a lot of tears shed over his passing, but it does cast a pall over the festivities. Harriet and her best friend Claire get drawn into the murder investigation when their nemesis, Detective Meachum, zeros in on an innocent woman, a single mother, as his number one suspect. With only a few days until Christmas will they be able to find the real killer and keep Lindsay out of jail?

Proof in the Pudding is a cozy mystery packed with good friends, tasty food, and lots of laughs. Includes recipes!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Case of the Not-So-Fair Trader (A Richard Sherlock Whodunit Book 1) *




  








A despicable stock trader is found buried under an avalanche of his own garden rocks, causing fired-from-the force- Richard Sherlock to be yanked off the bowling alley and whisked to the crime scene by his pampered protegee Tiffany Richmond. He must prove murder and stop payment of the twelve-million-dollar Richmond Insurance policy.

Nothing makes sense. Crime scene is a mess. There is no money trail. There are too many motives from too many suspects who have too many alibis. Worst of all Sherlock's bad back is acting up, his ex-wife wants more money and the murder investigation is putting a serious dent in his parenting schedule of his two daughters.

Richard Sherlock hates his job, and may be a reluctant dick, but he is better at finding the WHO in WHODUNIT than anyone else.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gone in Seconds: Spin-off to the Justice series (Justice Again Book 1)*




  








This is the first book in a spin-off series to the highly successful JUSTICE series from M A Comley, NY Times and USA Today bestselling author who has sold over four million copies worldwide to date.

Money rules...but to what extent?

DI Katy Foster knew she had big shoes to fill when her long-time partner DI Lorne Warner retired. Now she has a new partner, DC Charlie Simpkins, Lorne's daughter, and their first case together leaves them baffled.

A series of murders, and the deaths of two police officers leads to a dangerous investigation that makes no sense. One thing is certain-many more lives will be at risk unless Katy and her team can conquer the evil lurking within the city.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*DETECTIVE HILLARY GREENE BOOKS 1–5 five absolutely gripping crime mysteries box set (Cozy crime and suspense mystery box sets) *




  








IN THIS FIVE BOOK BOX SET:

BOOK 1: MURDER ON THE OXFORD CANAL
The death of her husband leaves DI Hillary Greene fighting to save her career. His actions have put her under investigation for corruption. Meanwhile, a body is found floating in the canal. Everyone is saying he fell off a boat, but Hillary is not so sure. Can she clear her name and get to the bottom of a fiendish conspiracy on the water?

BOOK 2: MURDER AT THE UNIVERSITY
A pretty French student is found dead in her room at college. Her death has all the hallmarks of an accidental overdose. But Hillary Greene knows there’s more to the story. This girl was involved in some troubling extracurricular activities. When the shocking true cause of death is revealed, the high-profile hunt for her murderer begins.

BOOK 3: MURDER OF THE BRIDE
DI Hillary Greene is called out to a farm, where there’s a wedding reception in full swing. A grim discovery awaits her in the cowshed: a dead bride. This stunning redhead has been strangled on her special day. Who wanted her dead? Many of the partygoers had motive and means, but they’re not giving up their secrets easily.

BOOK 4: MURDER IN THE VILLAGE
A politician is found battered to death in his own designer kitchen. His wife’s alibi is full of holes and there’s another woman in the picture. And what about his political rivals? DI Hillary Greene is on the case, but is her search for the killer about to lead her into mortal danger?

BOOK 5: MURDER IN THE FAMILY
15–year-old Billy Davies is found dead in his father’s shed. A pair of shears thrust brutally into his chest. Who wanted him dead and why? To catch this killer, Hillary will need to dig deep into the dark secrets of a small community. And she soon realizes teenaged Billy was no innocent.

Don’t miss out on this million-selling series of unputdownable mysteries! YOU GET ALL FIVE OF THE ABOVE BOOKS IN THIS EDITION.

THE DETECTIVE
DI Hillary Greene
An attractive woman in her forties, Hillary Greene is a police officer of many years’ experience, and came up through the ranks. Consequently, she knows how the system works, and is fiercely loyal to the force without being blinkered to its faults. She is a long-standing friend of her immediate superior officer, ‘Mellow’ Mallow and enjoys a rather enigmatic relationship with the steely Superintendent Marcus Donleavy. Popular with the rank and file for her no-nonsense attitude and competence, she is currently under investigation on account of her recently deceased, and definitely corrupt husband (Ronnie Greene). But adversity has never stopped her from doing her job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Psychological Thriller Boxed Set: Darkly Funny Psychological Thrillers with Twist after Twist *




  








Two darkly funny thrillers from USA Today Bestselling author Angela Pepper writing as Gia Pere:

HIS LAST WIFE - A mysterious woman on the run joins an aging A-list actor on a tropical film set where a sudden tragedy puts everyone in jeopardy.

Sofia is having her Cinderella moment.

She's plucked from obscurity, and flown to a luxurious location as a companion to an older but still bankable Hollywood power player.

The catch? His family is there for a free vacation, and they're as damaged as they are hard to ignore.

There's the older son, an actor himself, but with a massive chip on his shoulder.

There's the daughter, a spoiled teen who treats the world as her personal playground.

And then there's the ex-wife, a fading star who's loud and rude, but surprisingly likeable, in her own special way.

All of them want something from Sofia.

Can she be everything to everyone, or was inviting her to paradise a huge mistake?

They all think they know Sofia, but they're all wrong. Dead wrong.

By the time the bodies start piling up, it's already too late.

If you love bad girl antiheroes who make questionable choices without apology, this is the book for you.

HER SISTER'S FRIENDS - A woman who always wanted her sister's life finally gets it.

Evie grew up idolizing her older sister’s group of friends. Now she’s dating one of the guys, and drawing the others back into their tight circle.

But the group is hiding a dark secret.

When Evie makes a shocking discovery inside a house she’s renovating, she uncovers a web of lies.

As Evie gets closer to finding out what really happened one fateful night, the danger grows.

Someone she knows would kill to keep the past buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Chasing Secrets: A Suspenseful Thriller *




  








From USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR, ALYSSA RICHARDS, a Suspenseful Thriller!


Her husband's secret tore everything down. A ruthless killer threatens all she has left. It's up to her to make everything right.

Barbara had everything she ever wanted—a successful career, a loving husband, and a beautiful baby on the way. But when Barbara’s husband secretly clashes with a ruthless criminal, it sends her whole world crashing down. As if the resulting tragedy isn't bad enough, now a killer threatens everything she loves to reclaim a valuable cache of diamonds.

To protect her family, Barbara must join forces with an archaeologist and solve a series of mysterious clues before time runs out. If she fails to discover the treasure and finally understand her husband's covert double life, then her once happy family will never be the same.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Fight Fight (Raven One Book 3)*




  








A contemporary Air-Sea heavyweight fight...the like we haven't seen since The Pacific War.

A routine U.S. Navy Freedom-of-Navigation patrol in the South China sea turns deadly when it encounters a covert - and unauthorized - Chinese plot to lay claim to waters of the South China Sea. Misunderstanding, miscalculation, and fear lead to both sides mobilizing, with the United States moving west across the Pacific to meet and engage the People's Liberation Army (Navy) who waits with modern weaponry and determined purpose.

Through detailed research and his insight of modern naval and aerial warfare gained through personal experience, Kevin Miller takes the reader aboard a nuclear powered aircraft carrier heading across the Pacific for the South China Sea - and combat. Today, the South China Sea is one of the most important - and dangerous - bodies of water in the world, with seven countries laying claim to portions of it, and in one case, all of it. Loaded with action, from heavy seas to inbound missiles, Fight Fight explores a scenario that could lead to an unwanted and unplanned - and with today's headlines perhaps inevitable - war between an established and a rising superpower.

Known for his character development, Miller brings Flip, Weed, and Olive along on another sea adventure. Along the way they will encounter a leadership challenge as old as the sea, and the motivations of several Chinese antagonists, from 4-star leadership to front line fighter pilots, are explored.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Campfires and Gun Smoke: The Vietnam Years *




  







Memoir, anecdotes, and stories told by a US Army Ranger and Infantry Company commander regarding his service in combat and recovery from wounds in US Army Hospitals


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/12/22.

Currently Free.

*At the edge of the storm*




  







Call me Pablito (Paul). Once upon a time, in the summer of 1965, extraordinary and unforgettable events happened to me then. This is the story I would like to tell you, hoping that, by sharing with you these recollections, I may lighten the load, my sorrow. We can start the tale of these days, which sometimes I wish I could erase from my memory, with the plane flight on my way back to the place where I was born...


----------



## Jena H

FREE holiday flash fiction. Guaranteed to put a lump in your throat. 

Makeshift Angel


----------



## Jena H

Two short stories to get you in the holiday spirit... FREE FREE FREE

'Tis the Season - Two Short Holiday Stories


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/13/22.

Currently Free.

*New Starship: Discoveries (Protagonist Wars Book 2) *




  








PLEASE NOTE: Feel free to read the first two books in the series in any order—they both will work just fine! This is deliberate—both storylines are intertwined, but they do not necessarily impose, which part in the series should be read first.

The first human interstellar flight.
A terrorist organization working against all sanity.
And a terrifying discovery to be made just outside the Solar system.

Humanity is working tirelessly at getting ready to travel to the stars and spread its eggs around several cosmic baskets.

Julius Cousteau, a long-thought-dead former captain of a failed mission to the Moon from the 2030s, is now working together with a shadow-government agency to introduce mysterious alien technology, that he has been working on with his ancient alien brokers, to the public. Meanwhile, trying not to ruin Earth's economy and without spreading fear and horror at the fact that people are no longer alone in the universe. Because people still think they're the pinnacle of civilization. Boy, are they going to be surprised when the aliens come knocking at their door!

Little does he know that his estranged granddaughter, Marie, who has no clue that he is even still alive, becomes tied up with some shady characters, who not only wish to do really terrible things to her, but also — in the course of their terrorist activities — to humanity's chance at winning an intergalactic war. A war that is inevitably coming and closer than one would ever think. Do terrorists know that they are essentially helping the wrong side in this war?

Will humanity's first contact with alien antagonists be its last? Can humanity survive its galactic infancy and thrive, or will it wither and die where all others had perished?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Vanishing Office: The First Instalment of the Dystopian Suspense Thriller Series (The Nemo and Co. Series Book 1) *




  







A dystopian story of secrets, misinformation and a murderous robot, "The Vanishing Office", is the first techno thriller by indie dystopian writer J.E. Clarkson. Stuck in a rut, a young woman accepts a cleaning job working for an elusive urban information storage company. Well paid and working few hours, the job seems too good to be true. Soon she finds herself caught up in a web of lies and deception, party to dangerous information and a conspiracy of secrets that could threaten her health, her mind, even her very life. How will she escape? Things will never be the same after entering, "The Vanishing Office."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Seven Sins: A Thrilling Horror Novel *




  








If we claim to be without sin, we deceive ourselves and the truth is not in us.

Several individuals connected through a series of unfortunate events find themselves as participants in a twisted game of trials set up by a hacker who has chosen them based on their cardinal sins.

This group of misfits will do anything in their power to survive and return any semblance of normality to their lives, even if it means destroying each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jingle Bells and Empty Shells: Book #7 in the Cara Mia Delgatto Mystery Series *




  








Man plans and God laughs. – Anonymous

Cara’s life is spinning out of control. A double-wedding is canceled at the last minute. A baby comes early. Her son decides he hates college. But none of that is as upsetting as the death of a young acquaintance, a delightful food service professional with her whole life ahead of her.

The drive-by shooting has left the cops without a suspect. Maybe it was simply a random act of violence. But Cara’s curiosity, and her innate sense of humanity, drive her to keep asking questions. Who killed the girl with the purple hair? And why?

Of course, Cara has plenty to keep her occupied. “Season” in Florida is the short window of time when visitors from the North come to town and spend money. It’s a make-it or break-it time for a retail shop like The Treasure Chest. It’s also the worst time ever for Cara to learn that her ex-husband is withdrawing his financial support. How will her son finish his education? How will Cara pay the looming tuition bill when she’s knee-deep in the holidays? She can’t even take time off to talk to her banker, given his short Christmas/New Year working hours.

But Cara is nothing if not resourceful. She’s a multi-tasker, and her mind never stops. Add in a generous amount of creativity, and Cara’s practically unstoppable. Except…except…there’s still that unsolved murder. It’s taking up a lot of her psychological energy.

Can Cara keep her head above water? Can she keep her business afloat? Can she rescue her son’s college career? Or is she about to go down with the ship?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Criminally Quilted: Book Two of the Fiber Mavens Mysteries. *




  






Return to Lyonsville, the sleepy little town suddenly beset with big problems. Once a haven of peace and civility, Lyonsville has literally exploded. From kidnappings to murder, the influx of federal agents grows until the townspeople wonder if more lawmen are actually better or whether unconcealed carry is the way to stay safe. Hidden kinship ties start showing and the quilt map hanging in the Sheriff’s office fills up with blocks as the crime incidents get worse. Everyone seems to be a suspect from old ladies to returning war veterans. Somehow the puzzle of the quilt vandals has to be solved so Casey and Brad can get married. The assailants have to be apprehended before Founder’s Day when the busloads of tourists start showing up which though welcome for business, would surely make it harder to find the villains. Will Casey, Brad, and Sheriff Black be able to control the chaos before the entire town implodes from suspicion?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bloody Vows (Lilah Love Book 5)*




  







FBI agent Lilah Love leads a complicated life. She's engaged to Kane Mendez, a man most call dangerous, but hey birds of a feather, do flock together. She's dangerous, too, and in ways only Kane understands. As for their happily ever after, well that might have to wait. Right now, an old enemy who should be dead is still living, Junior, her mystery letter writer, is stirring up trouble, and her family is trying to prove they're crazier than her. On top of that she has a new case: a dead woman in a bloody wedding dress. And since Lilah knows all too well there is no such thing as coincidence, clearly someone is sending her yet another message.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Happy Death Day (Lilah Love Book 7) *




  








Lilah is back home after two weeks away from the big, bad beast that is New York City, and with Kane by her side. The minute the chopper touches down, her phone rings. It's a local medical examiner who has been stalking her online, but then, she soon learns, so is half the city.

Seems an online forum has popped up to follow Lilah, her serial killer mentor, and her drug lord husband. Call Lilah irritated as Kane is no drug lord, despite the cartel's wishes that he follow in his father's footsteps, her mentor is dead, and no one knows but those who buried the body. She needs the attention to go away, and now.

The worst part, or maybe it's the best is there's yet another serial killer on the loose who's mimicking horror movie killers. Now Lilah has someone to take her anger out on, and arrest, not kill, because good girls don't kill. But then, who said Lilah was a good girl?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*BLUE MURDER a gripping crime thriller filled with twists (Detective Janine Lewis Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Meet Janine Lewis. A single mum of three and Manchester’s newest detective chief inspector. Her cheating husband walked out the day she got promoted. Now she’s six months pregnant with his baby and in charge of her first murder case.

The body of a deputy head teacher is found on a lonely allotment. Gutted — his stomach sliced open — and left for dead.

The only witnesses are a dying elderly man and a seven-year-old girl.

And now the prime suspect has disappeared . . .

Discover the books behind the hit ITV detective drama, starring Caroline Quentin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/13/22.

Currently Free.

*Heroines of World War II *




  








A girl in her early twenties leads an attack on an enemy stronghold.

Another flies a tiny aircraft into a beleaguered city through a storm of flak.

A third hurls defiance at her oppressors in a death-camp.

The difference between the three? Very little — except that one is British, the second German, the third Polish.

Their common denominator is courage.

This book tells of courage — of the incredible bravery of eleven women of half a dozen nations who, during the dark days of the Second World War, stood and fought for the principles in which they believed.

That one of the women — Hanna Reitsch — was a dedicated Nazi is immaterial. Courage knows no national frontier, or political creed.

Hanna Reitsch — a professional pilot who was no stranger to peril — was probably exceptional.

In no way is this true of the other women whose stories are told here. Anne Brusselmanns, for example, a very ordinary Belgian housewife who daily risked her life and the lives of her family to shelter Allied airmen; Nona Baker, a gentle woman who spent years of privation in the Malayan jungle, on the run from the Japanese; ‘Johnnie’ Ferguson, who survived weeks in an open boat and became a symbol of fortitude to its other occupants; Alexandrina Marsden, a nurse in her sixties who made a stand against the enemy simply because she was British, and felt it the right thing to do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/14/22.

Currently Free.

*Call of Destiny: Infinite Realms Book One *




  








*Some things are better left alone.*


When Riyun Molliro refuses to allow a superior to commit war crimes, it comes at a cost: his career. With opportunities running out, it looks like basic decency will be the end of his mercenary life, the only real option in the Outer Sphere. Then comes the call he’s been desperate for, an opportunity that could turn everything around.

How hard could it be to find a powerful business executive’s missing daughter? The answer to that question opens doors better left closed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Frontier Corps: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Forlorn Hope Book 1) *




  








They fight the wars nobody else wants to.

The Frontier Corps are the Terran Empire's repository for failures, malcontents, criminals, and other people with nothing left to lose but to sign their names on the dotted line of a ten year contract for another shot at life.

But flung across the stars to face horrifying enemies, it may as well be a death sentence.

Pari Petrosyan is a grizzled veteran of the Corps. With only a few months left of her contract, she has her mind on her discharge papers. Her easy path on her way to freedom is interrupted when a new commander arrives, ready to launch a large-scale military offensive to finally end the conflict she had spent her entire career fighting.

Caught between the grinding war machines of the empire and the inhuman monstrosities known as the Resh, Pari has to try to survive if she ever hopes to be free.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*First Strike: Keepers of the Universe Book 1 *




  








A Universe Torn Between Calm and Chaos

Stella Jayne Walsh, New York City's top-rated trauma surgeon, holds an astounding record. She's never lost a patient—until the day she does. In that moment, her world shatters, and she's swept into an adventure that launches her from Manhattan into alien worlds in the far reaches of space.

John "Ryder" Alexander is a handsome rogue and one of the most decorated soldiers in the galaxy—until he turns unwilling mercenary, blackmailed into committing heinous crimes.

Stella is targeted by a woman hell-bent on creating a universe where other women don't exist and all men bend to her will. Stella and her crew of misfits must stop this villain before she helps awaken a slumbering force of evil.

Can Stella let go of the life she knew and learn to trust her unlikely new team to save everyone—and everything—she loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witchy Wednesday: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (A Tabitha Chase Days of the Week Mystery Book 1) *




  








Hi, I'm Tabitha Chase. After the death of my aunt, I'm tasked with selling her houseboat. As a realtor, this should be an easy flip. But during my drive into the small town my aunt called home, I find a dead body in the road. Turns out she's a local witch, and investigators suspect me of murdering her.

Now I'm stuck in Crystal Cove until the case is closed. At least I can stay at aunt's place, giving me time to both fix it up and clear my name.

As a kid, I thought my aunt was magical. Then I grew up. But when I discover my unexpected inheritance—aka my aunt's cat, Sherlock—can talk, I realize the stories she told me years ago have a grain of truth to them.

The more Sherlock and I dig into the murder and the magic, the more things aren't quite what they seem in Crystal Cove. But if I can't solve this mystery, the next resident of Crystal Cove might not be whoever buys my aunt's boat, it might be me in the town jail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Hamburger Christmas: A Heartwarming Crime and Mystery Novella for the Holidays (Detectives Daniels and Remalla)*




  








Even grief offers gifts
Coping with the loss of a loved one, Detective Aaron Remalla faces a difficult Christmas. Despite his partner Detective Gordon Daniels’ attempts to cajole him into spending Christmas together, Remalla makes other plans. But when the holiday turns deadly and Remalla finds himself at the mercy of thieves, he and his adversaries will learn that sometimes the magic of Christmas means relying on those you love, whether they’re alive…or not.

Sometimes, no matter how hard life may seem, the greatest losses can offer the greatest blessings.

If you enjoy an engaging mystery thriller, a close partnership between two bantering detectives, a sprinkle of supernatural suspense and a heartwarming story that might prompt a tear or two, then discover Detectives Daniels and Remalla in this prequel novella and enjoy their Hamburger Christmas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mistletoe Murders (A Gracie Andersen Mystery Book 6) *




  







Gracie Andersen's friend, Marci is opening The Mistletoe Bed-and-Breakfast after months of restoring the crumbling Victorian estate outside of the Western New York village. The grim history has captured the interest of the travel world and local residents. The house begins to reveal its macabre past on the cusp of the B & B’s opening, enmeshing Gracie and her husband, Marc into investigating crimes both past and present. Does evil still lurk under the Mistletoe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mango Bob *




  








In this first book in the Mango Bob series, Walker has just lost his job, his wife has filed for divorce, and he’s living in a tent down by the river.

Being ever resourceful, Walker swaps his truck for a motorhome (aka ‘the Love Bus’), and agrees to drive it cross-country to sleepy Englewood Florida so he can deliver a cat named Mango Bob to a woman he's never met.

Should be easy, right? Drive to Florida, hand over the cat, and then hang out on the beach.

Except there’s an unsolved murder involving the Love Bus, the Mexican mafia, and a half million in missing gold coins.

Add to the mix a trigger happy grandma, a team of bungling burglars, the hot chick with the kayak, the repo man, and you get a rollicking travel romp through the Sunshine State.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mango Lucky (Mango Bob Book 2)*




  








John Walker — recently divorced and living in a motorhome near the beach in Florida — seems to be on a lucky streak. No matter what he does, he comes out a winner. He's won the lottery, found a pot of gold, and met the perfect woman. But good luck often comes with complications. His perfect woman 'needs her space' and suggests he take a vacation - without her. So he packs up his motorhome, aka 'The Love Bus', and heads off to Florida's Treasure Coast in search of long lost gold from the Spanish Fleet wreck of 1715.

His hunt for treasure finds more than he could ever imagine. A mystery woman, a magical dog, and maybe another pot of gold. Join Walker and his bobtail cat in this rollicking adventure set in the Sunshine State. Filled with likable characters, a believable story and a surprise ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/14/22.

Currently Free.

*UNDER FALSE IDENTITY - In the Daring Operation (Abigail Book 2)*




  








A GRIPPING MYSTERY.

One single mistake led the assassin to her and she is on the run from a professional killer. She’s assumed a new identity, lives in enemy territory, under tremendous pressure...To the way to the Daring Operation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/15/22.

Currently Free.

*Cold Star: The Carina Series (The Carina Reality Book 1)*




  








The Carina Reality

The original goal: Seven billion dead.

My name is Nathan. I was there to write it all down and never expected to join the strike team ordered to control the new humans. Fighting is easy when the alternative is extermination.

At first, no one understood why the drug was not successful. More importantly, we did not expect spectacular side effects. No one imagined the next step in human evolution would come from a nasal spray.

We are the new citizens. Being new is not enough. What are we going to do with these new abilities? How can we better the human condition with our unique skills?

Governments, corporations, and religions want to control the new abilities. How do we fight an enemy who is us? I fear we have waited too long to contain the threat.

History gives us stories of humans transcending time and space. Understanding the new powers opened doors to forgotten knowledge. The nasal spray re-awakened a connection to the rebirth of lost abilities. We must learn to control the fabric of space-time, to save humanity.

According to our new alien friends, time is variable in the other fabric of this reality. Think of time as unidirectional with a controllable rate. Time flexes in our reality.

The new goal: Use the new knowledge abilities to save Earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Greek Coins Affair (MG&M Detective Agency Mysteries Book 1)*




  






A fortune in stolen antiquities, a bag of loose diamonds, and two dead men. It’s bitter cold in February, 1918, when Pinkerton detective Sherwood Garth is assigned to team up with Major James Mallory. Their job is to ferret out the missing diamonds, but when the trail leads directly to a dead body in an abandoned barn, the two men join with the Cleveland Police Department to solve both the murder and the question of the gems. They discover no shortage of suspects. The dead man, Henry Spellman, seemed disliked by family and colleagues alike. Could the killer be one of the adventurer’s traveling companions? Or perhaps one of Spellman’s own sisters or a member of the household staff is behind his death? And then there’s Henry’s flapper girlfriend, who is maybe a little too chummy with other men. Nearly everyone, it seems, has a motive and most had the means to carry out the crime. The search takes the two detectives into the local jazz clubs, where Garth seems at home and Mallory sees a whole new world beyond his Army experience.

It’s truly a by-the-book whodunit using the Pinkerton man’s keen skills of observation and the military officer’s pure brawn. When they put the clues together, the revelations come as a surprise to all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Switched Up. : Superpowers are Wasted on the Young (Euphemia Sage Chronicles Book 2) *




  








Euphemia Sage, a 53-year-old business consultant lives in the 'coolest little capital in the world', Wellington New Zealand. Trying to get to grips with her new superpowers is proving harder than she imagined. Jimmy Abrahams, a pesky young journalist, is convinced she is his ticket to fame and fortune. Alison and her father still conspire against her no matter who they hurt. Her family doesn't understand why she is spending so much time alone and Kenneth her long suffering husband would just like a good night's sleep. Petal her precious pug doesn't care as long as she gets fed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Desert Underworld: A Detective Sanchez/Father Montero Mystery*




  








Murder in an exclusive gymnasium. Counterfeit pharmaceuticals. A kidnapped witness. The Sinaloa cartel again.

Phoenix Assistant DA Clara Alvera calls Detective Lori Sanchez in the middle of the night to report the gruesome murder of her friend—a reporter named Josie Vale. The reporter was onto a story about counterfeit prescription drugs and the powerful Maraxx Pharma Corporation. Sanchez vows to protect the only witness named Lolita, a young gymnast.

As Sanchez builds her case, she learns that members of a local gang are perpetrating murder and trafficking fake pharmaceuticals. The Sinaloa Cartel—Sanchez’s old nemesis—is deeply involved. But how? And why do dead bodies keep turning up to block her investigation?

Sanchez works with her old friend, Father Guillermo Montero, to unravel a complex criminal enterprise that is hidden under the desert. When the cartel kidnaps Lolita, Sanchez must solve the mystery and save her life.

She must enter the desert underworld.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Alfresco: The 7th Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries) *




  








Private Investigator Nicoli “Nikki” Hunter has just returned from a trip to Washington D.C., where she survived an attack of the deadly variety and, once again, saved the life of a client. Now, all she wants is for her life to return to normal. She’s determined to focus on her regular customers and is enjoying the familiar routine of restaurant and bar mystery shopping when Abetha Mimbo shows up at her office and insists that someone is planning to kill her son.

Murder Alfresco is the 7th mystery in the Nikki Hunter series. In this hair-raising adventure, Nikki discovers that nothing is what is seems, and that one of her most dangerous adversaries may also be her strongest ally.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shadow Of Temptation: A Prequel To Margot Harris Mystery Series (Margot Harris Box Set Series Book 1)*




  








A dead body hidden in a storage unit…unlikely witnesses stumbling on the dead body…killers willing to go to any length to keep their secrets buried…

When a couple of wayward teenagers find a dead body, they are terrified and go into hiding. With the killers hot on their heels, the kids must use their quick thinking and street smarts to stay alive.

The culprits are on the loose and won’t stop at anything to silence the witnesses forever. It is up to young and rising Police Officer Margot Harris to follow the trail of clues to uncover the truth, find the kids and keep them safe.

Will Margot be able to rise to the occasion and save the day before the killers strike again and the youngsters become their next victims?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Margot Harris Mystery Series : Box Set 2 (Margot Harris Box Set Series Book 3) *




  








A man and his mistress are brutally murdered in his own backyard and his wife becomes the main suspect.

Private Detective, Margot Harris is on the case to help Phoebe, the murdered man's wife, but her alibi is shaky at best.

Irrespective of whether Phoebe is innocent or not, the truth she is hiding is bound to put not only Margot's life in danger but also the people she cares about.

To make the matter worse, Killings don't stop there...

As bodies start piling up it is hard for Margot to decide who is innocent and whom to trust.

The case hits home for Margot when her boyfriend becomes the target of a drive-by shooting. Margot finds herself making an extremely hard decision about her ex-boyfriend, a disgraced cop kicked out of the police force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Confessions of an Accidental Lawyer: A Legal Thriller *




  








*AWARD-WINNING NEW LEGAL THRILLER*

INTERNATIONAL IMPACT BOOK AWARDS, Gold, 2022
AMERICAN FICTION AWARDS, Finalist, Thriller & Mystery/Suspense, 2022
LITERARY TITAN, Silver, 2022
AMERICAN WRITING AWARDS, Finalist, 2022
FIREBIRD BOOK AWARDS, Legal Thriller, 2022

Battling against a Texas prison, a young lawyer fights for a fair trial in a prison-friendly town as witnesses and evidence evaporate.

Scarred physically and emotionally by a botched delivery, his wife struggles to realize their dream of a healthy baby and a happy family.

Trapped in solitary confinement, an inmate fights for medicine to keep his failing heart pumping.

Torn between career and family, with the lives of a prisoner, his wife, and his unborn child on the line, the young lawyer struggles to ensure that his client, his family, and his integrity all survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Spy Is Born: Russia Conspiracy Thriller (The Starstruck Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*I am naked, bruised, and clutching a blood-stained Oscar statue.*

I didn't mean to kill him. The last thing I want is the director of my film—my first big role—dead.

Now the cops are here, and even though it's obviously self-defense, I'm done for...my life is over. I'll never work in this town again even if I manage to avoid jail time. I'll be infamous instead of famous.

Temperance Johnson is straight out of central casting—a spy master with tiger's eyes and unnatural grace—a real killer.

He offers me a solution. He'll sweep all this under the rug and help me reach my goals if I work for him. Well, for the government. There is a long history of spies in Tinseltown; we have the perfect cover, and we're good at lying.

*I always wanted to be a star, and I never considered becoming a spy.
Now I'm both.*

*If you have trouble reading about violence against women, modern political themes, or sex (not graphic but out of wedlock).. then this series probably isn’t your thing. If you love powerful women, gritty thrillers, and vivid storytelling then download A Spy is Born today!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/15/22.

Currently Free.

*The Largest Amphibious Campaigns of World War II: The History of the Allies’ Operations in Sicily, Normandy, the Philippines, and Okinawa *




  








Germany's North African defeat opened up the possibility of taking the war in the west to the European continent for the first time since France's lightning conquest by the Wehrmacht in 1940. The British and Americans debated the merits of landing in France directly in 1943, but they ultimately opted against it. The Soviets railed at the Westerners as “bastards of allies” – conveniently forgetting that they aided and abetted Hitler's violent expansionism in eastern Europe for over a year, starting in 1939 – but a 1943 “D-Day” style landing in France might have proven a strategic and logistical impossibility.

Despite the gargantuan scale and the importance of Operation Husky, the invasion of Sicily has since taken a backseat to the landings on D-Day. The invasion across the Channel came in the early morning hours of June 6, 1944. That day, forever known as D-Day, the Allies commenced Operation Overlord by staging the largest and most complex amphibious invasion in human history. The complex operation would require tightly coordinated naval and air bombardment, paratroopers, and even inflatable tanks that would be able to fire on fortifications from the coastline, all while landing over 150,000 men across nearly 70 miles of French beaches. Given the incredibly complex plan, it’s no surprise that General Eisenhower had already written a letter apologizing for the failure of the invasion, which he carried in his coat pocket throughout the day, but the operation’s success eventually guaranteed the liberation of Paris and victory in Europe.

By the time the second Philippines campaign started, Japan was on the defensive, but as they would prove in other places like Iwo Jima and Okinawa, Japanese soldiers would act fanatically before admitting defeat or surrendering. During this second major Philippines campaign, an estimated 330,000 Japanese died, and only a bit more than 10,000 were willing to be taken prisoner. In fact, some Japanese soldiers engaged in guerrilla warfare on the Philippines well after the campaign had ended and even after Japan had formally surrendered, prompting the Japanese emperor to personally make a visit and intervene to end the fighting.

Okinawa witnessed every conceivable horror of war both on land and at sea. American ground forces on Okinawa had to deal with bad weather (including a typhoon), anti-tank moats, barbed wire, mines, caves, underground tunnel networks, and fanatical Japanese soldiers who were willing to use human shields while fighting to the death. Allied naval forces supporting the amphibious invasion had to contend with Japan’s notorious kamikazes, suicide pilots who terrorized sailors as they frantically tried to shoot down the Japanese planes before they could hit Allied ships. As The Marine Corps Gazette noted, “More mental health issues arose from the Battle of Okinawa than any other battle in the Pacific during World War II. The constant bombardment from artillery and mortars coupled with the high casualty rates led to a great deal of men coming down with combat fatigue. Additionally the rains caused mud that prevented tanks from moving and tracks from pulling out the dead, forcing Marines (who pride themselves on burying their dead in a proper and honorable manner) to leave their comrades where they lay. This, coupled with thousands of bodies both friend and foe littering the entire island, created a scent you could nearly taste. Morale was dangerously low by the month of May and the state of discipline on a moral basis had a new low barometer for acceptable behavior. The ruthless atrocities by the Japanese throughout the war had already brought on an altered behavior (deemed so by traditional standards) by many Americans resulting in the desecration of Japanese remains, but the Japanese tactic of using the Okinawan people as human shields brought about a new aspect of terror and torment to the psychological capacity of the Americans.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/16/22.

Currently Free.

*The Iron Admiral: Conspiracy (Ptorix Empire Book 1)*




  








Peace in the Galaxy hangs in the balance.

Amid rising inter-species tensions, brilliant systems Engineer Allysha Marten takes one last job to rid her of debts and her cheating husband. On the mysterious planet Tisyphor she meets a security guard who wins her trust and her affection. Like her, he suspects that there's more to the operation on Tisyphor than reopening an abandoned mine. Together, they uncover a plot that threatens to plunge the Galaxy into inter-species war. As they scramble to prevent the coming holocaust, Allysha is horrified to learn that her new lover is ex-Admiral Chaka Saahren, the man the Ptorix call Chozhu the Destroyer, the man responsible for the death of her father, along with millions of other innocent civilians.

In a race against time, Saahren must convince Allysha to set aside her conflicted emotions about him to help him prevent the coming conflagration. And perhaps while he's doing that, he'll win back the only woman he's ever loved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Galaxy Cruise: The Maiden Voyage: A Funny Science Fiction Comedy Book (Galaxy Cruise - Complete Series 1)*




  








Humanity needed a hero. It got a karaoke DJ.

Leo MacGavin is not the brightest specimen of humanity. But when he inadvertently rescues a flirty alien heiress, he’s promoted from second-rate lounge entertainer to captain of the galaxy’s most sophisticated cruise ship.

Before he can flee in terror, a human-hating executive gives Leo an ultimatum—complete the vessel’s maiden voyage or mankind’s last colony will be turned into a sewage dump. To make matters worse, a militant cyborg is undermining his authority, a giant spider is terrifying the passengers, and a sentient plant keeps stealing all the beer.

If Leo ever wants to see his home again, he’ll have to keep the guests happy through seven days of onboard antics and madcap shore excursions. As strange malfunctions tear the ship apart, can he hold his rag-tag crew together, or will he flush the last bastion of humanity down the crapper?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Eggnog and Alligators *




  








Two fan-favorite holiday stories from bestselling small town rom com author Erin Nicholas together in one limited edition volume!

Must Love Alligators (Boys of the Bayou)

Chase Dawson is back in Autre for Christmas and when he runs into brainy, beautiful alligator conservationist Bailey Wilcox again, he's determined to make good use of the mistletoe.


Eggnog Makes Her Easy (Boys of the Big Easy)

Lindsey is expecting silent nights this holiday. Just her and her boys while her husband serves overseas. But her blue Christmas turns merry when things start rockin' under the mistletoe thanks to a surprise gift from her naughty Santa.

Hey, the nice list is overrated anyway.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Christmas Camel *




  








All you need is love… and a camel.

Mollie Stanton has no intention of ever returning home – until her boyfriend dumps her twelve days before Christmas, and her incorrigible grandmother, Duchess Delilah, calls from jail, asking Mollie to bail her out, along with her two best friends.

There’s just one small catch. The judge insists that Mollie be guarantor and guardian. Translation: if she wants to get out of town before New Year, she has to find out who framed Duchess Delilah. Ideally, while also avoiding the handsome but annoying vet who’s staying in the Stanton Farm’s guest cottage.

All Dr. Darren Little wants is a fresh start, free from his family’s political ambitions – and scandals. When he learns about a too-good-to-be-true opportunity to buy out another vet’s rural practice, he signs the contract. Looking after farm animals in a small town sounds like the perfect prescription for a much needed dose of calm, order, and sanity.

Problem is, there’s nothing calm, orderly, or sane about Teaville and its residents, whatever their species. And no one is crazier than Duchess Delilah. As for her granddaughter Mollie… she’s charming but guilty — and crazy — by association.

Neither Mollie nor Dr. Little have any idea what crazy looks like until Christmas Eve when Delilah’s shenanigans, a pregnant camel, and an altercation with the law conspire to rewrite more than just the doctor’s prescription.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Jingle all the Slay: A Witchy Christmas Cozy Mystery (Marshmallow Hollow Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Welcome to Marshmallow Hollow, Maine, a holiday mystery, where it's all Christmas all the time and murder is hung by the chimney with care...

I'm Halliday Valentine (yep; funny name is funny), a psychic witch who's recently moved from New York City back to my very human hometown of Marshmallow Hollow, where I run the family factory that caters to all things Christmas. I inherited the factory from Mom, who inherited from Nana Karen, but now it's just me (kinda...long story), my curmudgeonly British familiar hummingbird, Atticus; one ungrateful rescue cat; my talking reindeer, Karen; and my BFF Stiles (the only human aware of my witchy side).

Oh, and Digby Dainty (known as Hobbs), the tall drink of water who rents my guest cottage. And who I wouldn't mind getting to know better. We have a lot in common, including a love of true crime. So as macabre as it sounds, when a shady real estate tycoon shows up dead in the middle of the annual ice festival, I'm thrilled to spend time with Hobbs, flexing our amateur sleuthing skills.

Well...not thrilled. I mean, a guy's dead after all. But he did try to con some businesses right out from under the hard-working locals. In fact, the only thing more surprising than a murder in our charming Christmas town is how many of my friendly, beloved neighbors seemed to want the man dead...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mistletoe Murder (Dewberry Farm Mysteries Book 4) *




  








It's beginning to look a lot like... Murder.

It's Christmastime, and farmer Lucy Resnick is living the life she's always dreamed of. When she's not selling her jams, soaps, and mistletoe bundles at the Buttercup Christmas Market, she's enjoying cozy evenings by the fire with her knitting group--or her handsome veterinarian boyfriend Tobias Brandt. But less than a week before Christmas, a pall falls over the festive atmosphere when local man Randy Stone turns up with a knife in his back... and a sprig of mistletoe in his hair.

Local sheriff Rooster Kocurek, never the brightest bulb on the string, is convinced it's an open-and-shut case--murder by jealous wife--but Lucy suspects otherwise. She soon discovers that Randy's life was more tangled than last year's Christmas lights... and that unless she wraps up the case fast, there might be more than one funeral this holiday season.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Meowing for Murder (A Clever Cat Detective Series Novel Book 1) *




  








*“Murder!” he meowed.*

Elderly amateur sleuth Lillian Hardcastle and her clever cat, Saber, are visiting Lillian’s sister to help her after an accident. It’s what sisters do.

Lillian knew they’d argue like they always did. But murder?

She’s shocked to find a dead neighbor in the middle of her sister’s living room. Why did the woman break in? And who killed her?

It’s time for Lillian to pick up her spyglass and Saber to prowl for clues. A killer is on the loose.

It will take one clever cat and one canny older woman to solve the purr-fect murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Mischief Under the Mistletoe: A Cozy Christian Mystery (Dangerous Curves Book 7) *




  








What kind of Grinch would steal a baby and ruin a first date all on the same night?

Sunshine has been invited to a Holiday Ball! It’s a whirlwind of excitement as she prepares for her first date since she was in her twenties. The dress, shoes, jewelry, hair, makeup--everything is perfect!

The ball seems to be going perfectly too--until she gets a call that the Baby Jesus from the live nativity scene at her church is missing.

Despite being dressed to the nines, she must spring into action. Can she save Christmas for the poor child’s parents and all of Bryce Beach? And can she do it in heels?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The CEO Came DOA: A Fun Detective Cozy (The Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries Book 5) *




  








*A DETECTIVE AGENCY WITH HEART.
AND LEE’S VERY OWN CHRISTMAS WEDDING!*

It’s only six am and on-the-job, ace detective, Lee Alvarez, is staring up a man hanging from the center beam of his boardroom wearing nothing but his baby blue undershorts. And she hasn’t even had her coffee yet.

And this is just one more thing that might get in the way of her very own Christmas Wedding. Especially as her drop-dead gorgeous Navy SEAL groom is nowhere to be found. A covert mission to where?

But Lee just can’t leave the young teenage girl who is now fatherless, and is looking to Lee to prove her father didn’t commit suicide. So our star sleuth in on the case. Who has time to think about getting married or bridal gown fittings?

But don’t say that to her formidable boss and mom, the elegant Lila Alvarez, who’s planning every aspect of her daughter’s wedding, big time. No matter what, Lee will have the wedding of Lila’s dreams.

– And as Lee keeps stumbling across more dead bodies – it’s just as well her wedding is out of her hands.

Then Lee uncovers a little known drug of lethal proportions and is facing dangers she never signed up for. But is she up for a near-death experience? Well! Bring it on!

Meanwhile, her adoring chef uncle is creating the wedding cake of the century for his niece while Lee's genius bro’ – who made the firm famous with his brilliant cyber-detection – now awaits the birth of his first child at any minute.

Just in time the soon-to-be groom shows up a little the worse for wear but still as willing as ever. Now if she could only remember where she’s put those handwritten wedding vows. What was she going to say? Hmmm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Last Lie She Told (Lies and Misdirection Book 1) *




  








* Lies and misdirection rule Fiona's game. *

Fiona O’Dell is a clever manipulator. But is she a dangerous sociopath?

On the run, Fiona is last seen leaving a motel room, where the police find a gruesome scene. One man is dead, and another clings to life. Staged to look like a sexual dalliance gone wrong, there is more to this than meets the eye. Her boss is quick to identify Fiona as the mastermind behind the theft of materials where all three work. One thing is certain, lives are at stake if she releases this sensitive data. But what have these two victims to do with Fiona? Are they her partners in crime? Did she double-cross them?

As law enforcement hunt for her across four states, they discover men from her past are being murdered for no apparent reason. Is she on a revenge mission? Or were they part of her elaborate plan to sell the information? The police are stumped. None of this makes any sense. Time is running out before the data goes on the dark web for sale, and they are no closer to catching her.

As all her secrets are revealed, there is only one conclusion, Fiona controls this game.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Chicago Blue: A Fast-paced and Funny Crime Caper (Red Riley Adventures Book 1) *




  








She's not a karate expert.
She can't pick a lock.
And she certainly isn't a master of disguise...

But Riley is stubborn, and this is her city. She's not going down without a fight!

If you like female characters who are strong, funny, and real, then you're going to love Kay Riley, a Chicago cop wrongly accused of a terrorist bombing, and on the run for her life. A wiser woman might flee the country, but Riley is determined to clear her name. Armed with a quick wit and some friends who don't mind breaking a few laws, Riley becomes an amateur vigilante. Can she stop the killer before they strike again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Suspect Santa (Dev Haskell Private Investigator Book 33) (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator) *




  








*Suspect Santa (Dev Haskell Private Investigator Book 33)

Private Investigator Dev Haskell gets a call from Tubby Gustafson. There’s a car waiting for Dev just outside his office. If he doesn’t want to take the ride, he’ll have to drive himself to the Emergency room. Dev decides whatever he was involved in can wait and is driven to Tubby’s mansion. 

Turns out Tubby wants any and all information on east coat mobster Alex Chillcot who’s rumored to be moving into town. The more Dev uncovers, the worse Chillcot looks. Almost immediately the bodies begin to pile up.

In case that isn’t bad enough, Dev’s latest squeeze, Layla, works every year as a sexy elf at Santa’s Workshop. There’s only one problem, Santa turns out to be an obnoxious drunk who frightens children and tells them he won’t come to their house. Dev gets more involved than he planned.

Better get your copy now and see if Dev can save Christmas . . .*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*To Hell and Gone in Texas (An Al Quinn Novel Book 1) *




  








Trouble big as all hell.

Retired sheriff’s detective Al Quinn hasn’t spoken to his brother, Maury, in twenty years. When Maury lands in the hospital under suspicious circumstances, though, Al reluctantly abandons his quiet country seclusion to look into the matter. A second attempt to take Maury out drives the brothers back to Al’s lakeside home, where Al knows the territory, but they’re not alone for long. ICE agents demand that Maury rat on his silent partner, city cop Fergie Jergens comes investigating the murders of Maury’s lady friends, and someone takes a match to Al’s house.

Al soon learns his problems are only getting started—his brother’s in trouble on both sides of the U.S.-Mexico border. Caught in a ruthless power struggle between the ICE and Los Zetas, a vicious Mexican mafia bent on ascendancy, Al learns the hard way who he can trust—and who’s willing to do whatever it takes to succeed.

With everything he loves on the line, Al will find out just how far he’ll go to protect his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lost Oasis (Zack Tolliver, FBI Book 8 ) *




  







Modern science and high technology come up against deeply rooted cultures and ancient rituals in this Zack Tolliver, FBI, story, where the Eagle Mountains are surrounded by the Goblin rocks and barren flats of Joshua Tree National Park. A world-class scientist goes missing while consulting for a design team constructing a huge electric storage battery from the deserted pits of the old Kaiser Iron mines. Did this eccentric world-renown hydrologist simply wander off? Or was his fate more ominous? The project moves ahead, but FBI Supervisory Agent Janice Hooper asks Zack to take a look. When someone plants a bomb in his Jeep the day he arrives, Zack realizes there is something more at stake. Soon he finds himself in a desperate duel with an unknown assassin who may very well be more than his match.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Undone (A Cora Shields Suspense Thriller—Book 1)*




  









In this action-packed mystery thriller by #1 bestselling author Blake Pierce, Cora Shields, 30, former Navy Seal turned FBI Special Agent, will stop at nothing to catch a killer— but she is stunned, after bending one rule too many, to find herself fired. When a former military friend needs her to help find her missing daughter, Cora must work outside the law, hunting down diabolical killers on her own—even if it means vigilante justice.

Will Cora save the victim in time and give her life a new purpose? Or will she end up descending into a deeper hole than she ever imagined?

“A masterpiece of thriller and mystery.”
—Books and Movie Reviews, Roberto Mattos (re Once Gone)
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

UNDONE (A Cora Shields Suspense Thriller—Book 1) is the debut novel in a new series by #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Blake Pierce.

On the outside, Cora Shields is a total badass. A Navy SEAL veteran and a top agent in the FBI’s Behavioral Analysis Unit, Cora has a reputation for doing whatever it takes to catch a killer. What no one knows, though, is that she’s a wreck on the inside, addicted to painkillers and deeply depressed. When Cora is fired, she is at loose ends—until she learns that an old friend’s daughter has disappeared.

Hesitant at first, Cora decides to take the case on as a vigilante—and her world soon explodes into action.

The conspiracy she uncovers goes deeper than anyone could have imagined, leading her on a wild cross-state chase to save the missing girl before time runs out.

Can Cora handle all this alone, all while keeping her own demons at bay?

Can she catch a killer, and save the girl before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Prince is Missing!: A Kori Briggs Adventure (The Kori Briggs Series of Thriller Spy Novels) *




  








SHE'S FUN. She's smart. She's gorgeous...

...Oh, and she's a real badass when she needs to be. She's Kori Briggs, super spy, and if you haven't spent any time with her yet, what the heck are you waiting for

In this fourth book of the popular A.P. Rawls series of Kori Briggs suspense spy thrillers, Kori has been tasked with the assignment of finding England's missing Prince Grayson! All signs point to a kidnapping at the hands of an American ex-con, but Kori knows there's much more to the story. Follow her and her trusty Russian sidekick Anya Kovalev as they scour the grand city of London for clues to the prince's disappearance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shot All to Hell: Bad Ass Outlaws, Gunfighters, and Lawmen of the Old West (Back When the West Was Wild Book 1) *




  








True Stories of Western Badmen, Outlaws, Gunfighters, and Lawmen of the Old West

For over 150 years, the image of western bad men has thrilled readers and filled movie screens. Who hasn’t heard of Jesse James, the Dalton Brothers, Black Bart, or Belle Starr? They are as much a part of American folklore as George Washington, Abraham Lincoln, and Theodore Roosevelt. Something about the West has brought out the best and the worst in mankind. The funny thing is, a cult following has developed around many of these bandits, making them out to be something they were not.

Bad Ass Outlaws Who Made Their Mark

The legend that grew up around Joaquin Murrieta was that he was just a normal guy who moved from Mexico to California and tried to strike it rich during the gold rush. Instead, he discovered a big sign that read, “No Mexicans Allowed.” His supporters say that because of the Foreign Claim Tax, Murrieta was forced off his land into a life of outlawry. Moreover, to support that claim, a whole legend has been built up about how he stole from the rich and shared his wealth with poor Mexican families. The problem is that the facts do not support that interpretation.

The same stories developed around Jesse James. Legend has it that Jesse only stole from wealthy bankers and railroad men. He could disappear into thin air after pulling a bank job or train robbery because he shared the booty with poor Missouri families. But, as with Murrieta, that probably never happened. Jesse James was a thief. He stole money wherever he could get his hands on it. He robbed stagecoaches, banks, trains, and you-name-it.

And last, but not least, there’s Belle Starr, one of the most badass female robbers on record. Belle called her pistols her “babies” and ruled an outlaw kingdom based out of her home in Indian Territory. She lived by the gun, and she died by the gun.

Outlaw Life Wasn’t As Glamorous As You Think


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/16/22.

Currently Free.

*To Be a Batcat *




  







Michael Jones has created a unique version of a war book. Written during the Vietnam conflict, this book avoids the cruelty and suffering of combat, and describes what life was like for the men and women who were taken to the Far East because of the conflict. The daily grind of the routine of flying RECON missions, and the activities that occurred in between those missions make for interesting reading; especially for those who might have been a part of the 553rd Recon Wing. Those who were the original Batcats will understand and appreciate a “sort of record” of those memorable days


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/17/22.

Currently Free.

*The Passing of Each Perfect Moment (The Perfect Moment Trilogy, Book 1) *




  








A Science Fiction/Mystery Novel That Will Knock You Flat!

Emily is terrified. She is lost and alone in a world in which her family, her friends, the entire human race has moved into the future without her. Racing to catch up, she finds herself in a shocking new world, a utopian world. It's all so perfect...perhaps too perfect. As she finds cracks in the utopian facade, a powerful force from a distant world calls to her. It wants her, and it will not give up until it has her. She doesn't know why it wants her, but her determination to face the mysterious force sets her on a path to a planet sixteen light-years away...where it waits for her...waits to fulfill her destiny. Emily has a date with destiny. It is a destiny that will have a frightening impact on the fate of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Chicken and The Quail *




  








A dead man stands up,
and boards a flight to Singapore from Mumbai.
Has he faked his death to escape financial troubles?
Have the doctors who certified him dead been his accomplices?
Or, has an imposter boarded the plane using his passport?
Eventually when the police unravel the mystery, it is so mind boggling that it sends tremors around the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ravagers (The Ravager War Book 1) *




  








Soldiers missing. Beasts spotted outside the wire. Stay frosty.

Thanks to efforts by colonists to highlight what occurs naturally, an alien planet has a breathable atmosphere, plentiful water sources, beautiful landscapes, and flourishing wildlife, just like on Earth.

And for the humans, therein lies the problem…

Captain Nev and his squad, who are tasked with locating missing soldiers, suddenly find themselves at war with the fierce beasts. As they desperately fight for survival against this cunning, brutal, and relentless enemy, the devastating secrets of their mission are revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Kingdoms at War: An Epic Fantasy Adventure (Dragon Gate Book 1)*




  








As a cartography student, Jak has always dreamed of finding the lost dragon gate and exploring and mapping distant worlds.

Developing magical powers and becoming a powerful wizard? Not a chance.

Wizards are cruel and inhumane, warring with each other from their great sky cities and keeping most of humanity enslaved. Jak wants nothing to do with them.

But when he and his archaeologist mother unearth the gate, they attract the attention of the very wizards they sought to avoid. Even more troubling, Jak starts developing magical powers of his own, powers that could rival those of the great rulers.

Fate may have given him the opportunity to change the world.

But the wizard rulers don’t like change, and when they detect threats, they send their elite assassins to eliminate them.

If Jak can’t unlock the power of the gate, and the powers within himself, the world will remain enslaved forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ghost from the Grave : A Midlife in Castleberry Paranormal Cozy Mystery (The Midlife in Castleberry Psychic Medium Cozy Mystery Series Book 4)*




  






When psychic medium Chantilly Adair receives cryptic messages from the lacrosse park’s dead groundskeeper, she knows something bad is coming. What she doesn’t expect is tragedy to hit so close to home.

Now her son’s best friend is missing and feared dead, and the only clues Chantilly has are the babblings of a confused ghost who won’t accept his death.

Will Chantilly be able to decipher the obscure messages in time to save the boy, or will it be too little, too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Christmas at Baskerville Hall: A Sherlock and Lucy Short Story *




  






A Christmas celebration to die for . . .

Everyone on the Baker Street Team is looking forward to Christmas—even Holmes himself. When the enigmatic Sir Henry Baskerville, now happily married, invites the team to attend a Christmas family gathering, they readily accept, and make the trip to the infamous baronial mansion in darkest Devonshire. But trouble is brewing the moors—Sir Henry has an ulterior motive, and the powers of evil are at work.

Upon arrival in Devonshire, the team is informed of two gruesome murders that sound more beastly than human. Has the infamous hound returned to the moors? Holmes and his team must solve the mystery in time to save those in peril and restore the Christmas spirit to Baskerville.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Christmas Shop Murder: A Small Town Minnesota Cozy Mystery*




  








When a new landlord turns Scrooge on Christmas, she’s found dead. Can Tessa solve the case, bring back Christmas cheer, and not end up down a chimney?

Christmas is coming and Tessa Schmidt is in the holiday spirit. She’s volunteering her time to help Sue, a family friend, set up a store selling only Christmas-themed merchandise. As they’re getting ready for the grand opening, the new landlord stops by and demands that the store shut down forever after Christmas is over. When Black Friday rolls around, the grand opening is delayed indefinitely when the new landlord is found in the middle of the Christmas Shop with a metal ornament sticking out of her chest.

As Tessa struggles to get the Christmas Shop open, suspicion falls first on Sue and then onto Tessa’s own brother while the police flail around to solve the murder. While Tessa tries to keep the store running, her mother gets in an accident and Tessa is left to prepare the family B&B for Christmas by herself. As the countdown to Christmas gets shorter, Tessa’s to-do list keeps getting longer.

Tessa’s Christmas spirit starts to wane and she’s afraid that she’s becoming a Scrooge. Can Tessa solve the murder and keep the holiday season merry and bright?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Nowhere Safe (A Harley Cole FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








FBI BAU special agent Harley Cole, as brilliant as she is at hunting serial killers, has bent the rules one too many times and, put on leave, decides to return to her small-town Southwestern roots and visit her dying father. But when a new killer strikes nearby, leaving a trail of women in abandoned desert mines, it hits close to home for Harley, eerily reminiscent of her sister’s unsolved case—and forces her to consider the local FBI field office’s desperate plea for help.

Nowhere Safe (A Harley Cole FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) is the debut novel in a new series by #1 bestselling mystery and suspense author Kate Bold.

Harley, reeling from her being put on leave, from her long-term relationship falling apart, and from her father’s dying, is hardly ready to return to her hometown, to its long-buried secrets, and her tortured past. She spent her life escaping this small town—but, as she settles back in, she wonders: might she have been wrong all this time?

Yet as more bodies surface and as every clue leads to a dead end, Harley, clashing with her new partner, realizes she’s in a race against time.

Will she save the next victim in time? Or will the endless desert, and her dark past, swallow her for good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/17/22.

Currently Free.


*Dragon's Paw: A Spy Novel (Adam Chin Trilogy Book 1)*




  








As two agents race against the clock to stop Islamic Terrorists, their treacherous allies make plans to betray them for a few rupees.

Will the agents make it in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Cygnus Rising: Humanity Returns to Space (Cygnus Space Opera Book 1)*




  








From the ashes of their past, Cygnus was rising.

Following in the footsteps of their forefathers, humanity returns to space to explore, learn what the galaxy has to offer, maybe even return to Earth. Cain, the great-great-grandson of the ones who brought peace and free trade back to Planet Cygnus VII, finds himself challenged to live up to the deeds of his ancestors, driven to excel he joins the Space Exploration Service trying to earn a position on the latest deep space exploration vessel.

But space is a dangerous place, where the risks are great and the rewards fleeting.

Faced with the most difficult decisions, Cain finds himself trapped on a human-colonized world. With hostile forces pressing in, Cain has no choice but to dig deep for lessons from his past, match wits with a ruthless enemy, and help his companions transition from being peaceful explorers to fierce fighters if they are to survive.

A journey to the far reaches of the galaxy, an exploration of their inner souls. From space they came, to space they returned...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Path of Totality *




  








Jadzia Mills never wanted to become a killer, but when World War III comes to American soil, Jadzia is torn from her family. Forced to join the military, she fights alongside her best friend. When he is killed by a Zealot, Jadzia disappears to reunite with her mother and brother.

Alone, she embarks on a perilous cross-country journey trying to stay ahead of those desperately trying to find her.

Help comes in an unexpected way when she meets Ryker and his group of survivors. When Ryker insists upon helping her, Jadzia’s mixed feelings toward him only complicate her goals.

Can they work together despite the odds between them when sacrifice seems the only way to survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shortcake (The Shortcake Trilogy Book 1)*




  








Two genetically engineered children. A psychopath’s deadly game. And a prophecy of destruction on the verge of coming true…

When Amanda broke free of the laboratory that granted her life, she had no clue what the world had in store for her. She longed to understand it, to fit in, and to be loved as much as she loved others. But deep down, she was no ordinary little girl. And when a companion from her past becomes entwined in a serial killer’s twisted plan, it’s up to Amanda to channel the strength within to prevent a catastrophe of massive proportion.

Can Amanda save her newfound family and friends before disaster strikes? Can she protect the city she’s come to call home? And can she redeem the only other person who understands and accepts her for who she truly is?

Don’t miss this heart-pounding technothriller about the next stage in human evolution and the dangers of pushing that evolution too far!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Christmas Magic *




  








Clio’s mission in life is simple: keep her unique powers hidden and avoid other magical beings at all costs. Sounds simple enough. But, when a group of murderous dark elves attack her, keeping a low profile becomes a little more complicated.

To make matters worse, she’s now adopted an unwanted defender. His name is Dash — a reindeer shifter who’s as irritating as he is handsome. He wants to protect her. She wants him to take his rather large antlers and fly on back to the North Pole. But when magical creatures are being killed, and no one knows why, she has no choice but to trust him.

They’ll need to work together if they want to find this group of killer elves. But can Clio keep the nature of her powers hidden when Dash is watching her so closely? Or will her secrets unravel as the danger escalates and her magic becomes the one thing between them and disaster?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Killer Welcome (Haunting Avery Winters Paranormal Cosy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








A new cozy mystery series from the USA Today bestselling author of the Paranormal Investigation Bureau series.

Avery Winters was overjoyed to be brought back to life... unfortunately, the dead were waiting for her.

Aussie journalist Avery Winters was content—she had a caring boyfriend, great job, and supportive… okay, so her parents weren’t actually supportive, but she’d accepted she could never be the son they’d wanted seeing as how she was born a girl. Avoiding them seemed to work well, and, she reasoned, no one’s life was perfect.

And that was fine, except whilst covering a news story in a storm, Avery’s cosy life disappeared in a flash. Lightning struck, stopping her heart and blowing her favourite black boots to smithereens. It was pure luck that an off-duty nurse was walking nearby.

When Avery came to in the ambulance en route to hospital, she’d thought the worst was over. She was wrong.

Her lightning-induced hallucinations—there was no way they were ghosts—were impossible to hide. Her boyfriend soon left, and her boss suggested she take extended leave. Unable to cover her rent, she moved back in with her parents. And that’s when the fun really began. Unable to cope with their insistence she was crazy, and desperate for an escape, she responded to a journalist-wanted ad… in the UK, because getting mega far away from her parents could only be a good thing.

Armed with a new fear of storms, companions others couldn’t see, and the hope that leaving the stress behind would improve her mental state, she boarded a plane for London. What she didn’t count on was not being able to leave her ghosts behind… literally. Oh, and that the quaint English village she’d be living in had more skeletons in its closet than the Natural History Museum.

When she stumbles upon a dead body in her rented apartment on her first day, she’s tempted to get back on the plane. But whilst it’s not a good omen, returning to her parents would be worse, so she decides to stay. Only, she’s not sure if it’s the best decision she’s ever made, or the worst.

She’s about to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Merry Little Mystic Murder (Phoebe Monday Paranormal Cozies Book 1)*




  








Do you have any idea how hard it is to focus on spell casting with Jingle Bells running in your head?

Hard. Trust me on that.

Still, this was my favorite part, despite the subject and content, the endless chatter around me trying to pull my focus, scent of pumpkin spice and pine dominating the air thanks to the real, live Christmas tree someone donated to the police department. Maybe that meant something about me, how enjoying the process of uncovering things people thought hidden through the power inside brought me joy and peace, far more than carols or the holiday season or eggnog lattes.

And maybe it just meant I was good at what I did.

I tried not to think about it.

Phoebe Monday’s unusual birth into a triunity of wonderworkers always left her feeling a bit like an outsider. At least the unusual power she (sort of!) controls makes working as a sketch artist for the police department the perfect fit. Still, diving into memories of victims while altering the luck of those around her seems trivial in comparison to what her Maiden, Mother and Crone family are capable of. But when homeless victims come under attack and a normal human’s murder puts the Monday magic at risk, it’s up to Phoebe and her odd talents to save the day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bottling It (A Wayfair Witches' Cozy Mystery #1) *




  








Wanda Wayfair is a bit of a late starter.

At almost twenty-one she still hasn't received her magical powers, and she's running out of time. But that doesn’t bother Wanda. Much. Not when she can spend all of her time in the human world and pretend that her coven doesn’t exist. But when Wanda takes a job at Berrys' Bottlers, working with the handsome Will Berry and his unpleasant Aunt Alice, she soon realises that she's a lot closer to the magical world than she thought.

All over Dublin, humans are murdering witches. When asked why, all they'll say is, 'I dunno why I done it.' But Wanda thinks she does know why they’ve done it – and hopefully she’ll receive her power in time to help her coven discover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Ranch Hauntings: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery Boxset*




  








Growing up, it was only Gretchen and her mother, and their closeness strengthened an unbreakable bond. But after Gretchen’s mother tragically passes, she learns of the family her mother left behind at Redwood Ranch. Desperate to learn more about her mother’s past, Gretchen visits her estranged family only to discover the harsh truth of why her mother left in the first place.

The Haunting of the Sleeping Harpy

After losing their five-month-old child to SIDS, Damien and Sophia struggle to keep their marriage from falling apart. But when Damien’s estranged grandfather suddenly passes, naming Damien heir to the private estate, Damien sees it as an opportunity for the couple to escape the empty crib at home. Upon their arrival to Loray Island, Damien uncovers horrifying family secrets his late grandfather had wanted to remain buried. Suddenly, the island Damien believed was the answer to his prayers quickly transforms into the subject of his nightmares.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Gobbelino London & a Scourge of Pleasantries (Gobbelino London, PI Book 1) *




  








“What’ve we got?”

“Tigers. Snakes. Alligators. Tears in the skin of the universe.” Susan shrugged. “I think I saw a kraken in the sink, too.”


Find a missing book. That was the job the woman in the Doc Martens gave us.

Easy money, right?

Only now it seems she’s actually an ancient, powerful sorcerer, and the book is a Book of Power that doesn’t want to be found.

It wants to tear reality apart at the seams, and it’ll use anyone it can to do it.

So now we’ve got one spectacularly displeased sorcerer, a hungry, still-missing book, a dentist with bad hygiene, and a neighbourhood having some reality issues to deal with.

Plus about a day before the book turns our world – and us – inside out.


We’ve totally got this.

I hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Joey Mancuso Mysteries Vols. 6-10*




  








BOXSET OF FIVE RIVETING CRIME DETECTIVE MYSTERIES.

The Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mysteries is an Award Winning and Best Selling series.
Set mostly in the vibrant Financial District of New York City, where the half-brothers, Mancuso, and Father O'Brian own and operate a private detective agency specializing in murder cases, out of Captain O'Brian Irish Pub and Cigar Bar. This eclectic team of half-brothers, one a retired NYPD detective, and the other a pastor at a Catholic Church, have become known in New York City as The Last Advocates for the Victim, due to their relentless pursuit of the perps and means to an end style.

The Abduction of Patient Zero—A Joey Mancuso, Father O’Brian Crime Mystery-Vol 6
The UNSUB—A Joey Mancuso, Father O’Brian Crime Mystery-Vol 7
The Labyrinth—A Joey Mancuso, Father O’Brian Crime Mystery-Vol 8.
A Deadly Scam — A Joey Mancuso, Father O’Brian Crime Mystery-Vol 9.
The Islamorada Murders— A Joey Mancuso, Father O’Brian Crime Mystery-Vol 10.

Fans of Michael Connelly's Harry Bosch, and Nelson DeMille's John Corey will fall in love with Mancuso, and Father O'Brian, as well as the full cast of collaborating team members in their detective agency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Cry for Help: A Riveting, Page-turning Serial Killer Crime Thriller (Sam Caviello Federal Agent Crime Mystery Book 1) *




  








A Gifted Federal Agent Hunts a Serial Predator Whose Politically Influential Father Stops at Nothing to Destroy His Investigation and End His Life

As a Field Supervisor, Sam Caviello enjoys being in charge, but he still yearned to be in the field investigating crimes, not sitting behind a desk reviewing reports and dealing with deadlines.

While driving to Boston for a briefing Caviello nearly collides with a black BMW that stops for a hitchhiker on a fog-filled night. He follows behind the car for only a few miles before it exits into a rural Connecticut community.

Days later, while at a state police meeting, Caviello is surprised to see the hitchhiker’s photo on a missing person’s flyer. Suspecting foul play, Agent Caviello is determined to unravel the circumstances of the hitchhiker’s disappearance and initiates a covert inquiry outside his jurisdiction.

His preliminary inquiry identifies the BMW driver as a man who works in the Governor’s office and is the son of an unscrupulous influential businessman. As Caviello’s discreet probe gathers evidence exposing the son’s heinous crimes, it gets leaked to the father. With the help of his connections to the Governor and high-ranking legislators, the father stops at nothing to shut down the investigation, Caviello’s freedom—and possibly his life.

Caviello is not your typical investigator. He receives unexplained instinctive feelings that steer him to the evidence and suspects—and in A Cry for Help he must depend on his gut instincts to save his life as he hunts a serial predator.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sei Box Set: Books 1-3 *




  








*Two years ago, Sei buried her daughter. Two days ago, she found out she was alive.*

The first three novels in a nail-biting series! Hundreds of thousands of downloads worldwide. 1,000s of five-star reviews.

Perfect for fans of Child, Archer, Flynn, and Silva.

Contract Snatch: After her daughter’s death, ex-assassin Sei fled to the Ardennes forests of Belgium to try to find peace. But a mysterious source contacts her, promising to return her daughter. Simply take on one last job: break a notorious assassin out of jail.

Contract Sicko: Sei learns about an individual involved in the abduction of her daughter—a man so vile, so foul in every way, that the mere thought of him turns Sei’s stomach. To complicate matters, Sei must befriend him.

Contract Primo: While searching for her daughter, Sei realizes there is still one person alive who can help. It won’t be an easy mission—this person has no reason to tell her what he knows. In fact, he’s behind the borders of a country that wants to see her dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*DEMENTIA FOR CAREGIVERS: STRATEGIES FOR BEHAVIORAL ISSUES AND PRACTICAL TIPS FOR CARING FOR YOUR LOVED ONE AT HOME *




  








Ease Your Fears and Embrace a Caring, Kind Approach to Looking After Your Loved One With Dementia


Has a parent or close family member been diagnosed with dementia, and you have no idea what happens next?

Are you worried about not having the knowledge you need to care for them properly and give them the quality of life they deserve?

Are you concerned about the impact that this could have on your own well-being as a caregiver?

Then keep reading…

There are an estimated 6.5 million people in the U.S. who suffer from dementia — a statistic that is only anticipated to increase as time goes on.

As their condition worsens, patients become increasingly unable to care for themselves and have to rely on someone else, usually a loved one, to look after them.

As a caregiver, it can be incredibly intimidating and often anxiety-inducing to have so many responsibilities, and challenges thrust upon you.

Especially for those without any experience, caring for a loved one with dementia can be overwhelming — you don’t want the guilt of making mistakes.

This comprehensive guide will ease your worries and reassure you about everything you need to know to take care of your loved one as they progress through the stages of dementia.

Learn tips and tricks from an experienced author who will take you through all the important stuff — from diagnosis to end-of-life care.

In this guide, you will discover:

● 7 types of dementia, including their causes and symptoms, to prepare yourself for what happens next

● A succinct and useful guide to the diagnostic process

● 7 ways to combat behavior issues of any type

● Physical and psychological changes that could happen — and what do to if these become a problem

● Problem-solving strategies to help you manage sundowning, hallucinations, delusions, aggression, apathy, and more

● Information on making mealtimes easier and tips to help them eat properly — learn what they should be consuming in their diet to stay healthy, including a quick reference guide for finger foods

● What (and what not!) to say to someone with dementia — avoid behavioral problems and conflicts by learning these tips early on

● Tips on looking after your own health — don’t neglect your well-being, as a caregiver, you need some TLC too!

● Advice on long-term care solutions so you can have everything planned in advance to make those transitions easier to manage

And much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/18/22.

Currently Free.

*Lost in Beirut: A True Story Of Love, Loss and War *




  








"A modern-day Casablanca on steroids." —BookSoup

AWARDS:


American Writing Award for Best Biography
American Writing Award finalist for Best Debut Non-Fiction
Shelf Unbound 2022 Best Indie Book Notable Indie
Literary Titan Gold Award
2022 Firebird Book Awards Winner
The Canadian Book Club Awards Finalist
Chanticleer Journey Book Award Longlist

An award-winning true story that poignantly captures the essence of living in the moment.

Travel with Ashe to Lebanon to help organize a 50 Cent concert at the invitation of his best friend. There, he falls in love with a beautiful billionaire and the country itself. But when war breaks out, his idyllic romance is interrupted and Ashe is forced to flee for his life. Through this tumultuous experience, he discovers the depths of his own strength and resilience and emerges from the flames of war a transformed and awakened soul. Lost in Beirut is a captivating epic journey of risk, enlightenment, and the power of the human spirit. Ashe’s unforgettable story will stay with you long after you have turned the last page, inspiring you to live a life of meaning, purpose, and connection to the divine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/19/22.

Currently Free.

*Rust: The Dawn Bringers Book 1*

.


  








Banished to a distant world, they triggered the release of an ancient menace. Can one man unite sworn enemies before the galaxy is destroyed?
Nineteen-year-old Andrew Wallace regrets killing billions. Having engineered an apocalyptic virus to end Earth’s war with an alien race, he’s seeking peace and redemption. But after accepting exile along with everyone else responsible for the carnage on both sides, he’s horrified to discover their destination planet is home to a terrifying new threat.

Stranded with most of their tech ravaged, Andrew forms a tentative friendship with an alien girl while researching an answer to the nightmare around them. But as suspicion and fear reignite tension between the two species, he uncovers a solution he doesn’t dare to share.

Can Andrew unify the former adversaries before a primal life form consumes them all?

Rust is the thrilling first book in The Dawn Bringers science fiction series. If you like alien civilizations, quick-witted heroes, and star-crossed romance, then you’ll love this high-stakes space opera.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*No Filter (Barks & Beans Cafe Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








BOOK ONE in the ALL-NEW BARKS & BEANS CAFE cozy mystery series!!

Welcome to the Barks & Beans Cafe, a quaint place where folks pet shelter dogs while enjoying a cup of java...and where murder sometimes pays a visit.

Fed up with her go-nowhere job, newly single Macy Hatfield moves back to her small hometown in West Virginia. She joins forces with her brother Bo in his crazy new venture—the Barks & Beans Cafe, which caters to dog lovers and coffee drinkers alike.

When a golf instructor is murdered at the nearby spiritual center, Macy winds up adopting his Great Dane. Just after Macy finds a mysterious message sewn under the dog's collar, her Dane is dognapped. She launches into a relentless search for her newfound canine friend, but along the way, she digs up a cruel and confident killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hazardous Duty: Squeaky Clean Mysteries, Book 1: An Amateur Sleuth Mystery and Suspense Series, Christian Fiction *




  








*Buying a gun to kill your wife: $3,000
Hiring Trauma Care to clean afterward: $1,500
Having that same cleaner uncover evidence that frames you: Priceless*

On her way to completing a degree in forensic science, Gabby St. Claire drops out of school and starts her own crime scene cleaning business. When a routine cleaning job uncovers a murder weapon the police overlooked, she realizes that the wrong person is in jail. But the owner of the weapon is a powerful foe . . . and willing to do anything to keep Gabby quiet.

With the help of her new neighbor, Riley Thomas, a man whose life and faith fascinate her, Gabby plays the detective to make sure the right person is put behind bars. Can Riley help her before another murder occurs?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hoppy Holiday Homicide (Pet Whisperer P.I. Book 9) *




  








Tis the season for a double ho-ho-homicide!

Nobody does the holidays like small-town Maine, and my particular small town just so happens to be the very best at decking the halls and rocking around the big Christmas tree downtown.

Yes, every year, Glendale puts on a Holiday Spectacular that’s grander and greater than the one that came before. Unfortunately, the only thing everyone’s going to remember this year is the two dead bodies that show up in the center of the ice sculpture garden.

With the whole town having come out to play, everyone’s in close proximity to the crime scene—and everyone’s a suspect. A great many fingers are pointed my way, too, since it was me and my cat that discovered the deathly duo. With only my whacky Nan, recently discovered cousin, overly optimistic Chihuahua, and snarky feline to help me, can I clear my name and save Christmas all in one perfectly executed investigation?

Hold on to your jingle bells, because it’s going to be a wild ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Paws off the Boss: A Romantic Comedy with Mystery and Dogs (A Rescue Dog Romance Series Book 1)*




  








Previously published as Must Love Wieners
*She’s in the doghouse. He’s in the penthouse. When their worlds collide, can their lonely hearts become one?*

Aspiring veterinarian Piper Summers has worked herself to the bone to graduate. But after she loses two of her three jobs, Piper worries she and her dachshund will be tossed out on the street. So when a hunky, cash-rich CEO offers her a lucrative gig as his dog walker, she swallows her pride and takes the position.

Billionaire Aiden Caldwell buried his fun behind a firm handshake and a sharp suit. But when the fetching woman of his dreams accidentally mauls him, he’s determined to break his leash and retrieve her heart. And after hiring her to walk his rescue hound, he’s willing to jump through every hoop to win her affection.

Though Piper is falling head over tail with Aiden, when her precious rescue center is vandalized and the wealthy man offers help, she fears he only sees her as a charity case. And as Aiden tries to prove his intentions are true, he struggles when business and pleasure start to blur into a serious case of puppy love.

Can they shed all their doubts and let passion bark up the perfect tree?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Avid Angler: A Hot Dog Detective Mystery Case #1 (The Hot Dog Detective) *




  








Detective MacFarland was kicked off the Denver police force...

...because of what he did at the mistrial of the man who murdered his wife.

After losing his wife, his job, and his partner, beautiful Detective Cynthia Pierson... MacFarland hit the bottle and even lost himself.

But now he's crawling back out of that hole of anger and depression.

After a couple of years on the streets, MacFarland is back on his feet, operating a small hot dog cart. He doesn’t make much money, gives a lot of his product to his former homeless friends, and studies language CDs in his spare time.

He's put his detective days behind him, and he's happy that way.

But then MarFarland is approached by a high-priced lawyer to help prove a woman innocent. A fishing buff has been found murdered and the wife is the prime suspect.

MacFarland is not a detective anymore. It's not his problem if an innocent woman goes to prison and a killer roams free. That's not MacFarland's job any more. Not even if it means working with Cynthia again.

He's just a hot dog vendor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Mousse Wonderful Time of Year (Oxford Tearoom Mysteries ~ Book 10): A Holiday Mystery Christmas Whodunit Special *




  








A hilarious festive whodunit with English tearoom sleuth Gemma, her cheeky tabby cat and the four meddling 'Old Biddies' tackling a Christmas murder! Come and enjoy a traditional British Christmas... and see if you can solve the case before they can!

Tearoom owner Gemma Rose is looking forward to Christmas baking, time with friends and family, and maybe even a "white Christmas" in Oxford... But when she's snowed in at a country manor in the Cotswolds, she finds herself investigating a mysterious murder - complete with the classic 'body in the library', a house full of suspects and a trail of mysterious footprints! Luckily, the nosy Old Biddies are on hand to help, not to mention her cheeky tabby cat Muesli. Add in some bathroom carol singing, Yuletide treats and flannel underwear, and Gemma's stocking is bursting at the seams. Can she solve this festive whodunit in time to enjoy the most wonderful time of year?

(* Traditional fruit mince pie recipe included!)

This book follows British English spelling and usage.
Clean read: no graphic violence, sex, or strong language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*TALION: a Scandinavian noir murder mystery set in Scotland (Detective Inspector Munro murder mysteries Book 6) *




  






A young boy finds a body on a deserted Scottish beach. DS West searches for absconded DI Munro to help track down the killer.

Left to her own devices Detective Sergeant Charlie West struggles with the responsibility of a full-blown murder investigation when a man is pushed off a cliff.

Veteran crime-solver Detective Inspector Munro has disappeared having blown up his own house to remove a nemesis from a line of inquiry. Not ready to have her apron strings severed so soon, West eventually finds Munro who reluctantly agrees to shed light on the Ayrshire detectives' most challenging case yet.

Once the police have discovered the identity of the dead man, and established his demise was definitely the result of foul play, the race is on to hunt down the murderer.

Given the victim's links to a local drug ring there is no shortage of suspects, yet few of them are willing to share their knowledge with the police. Can they work out why the man was killed? Will the murderer strike again? The detectives must act quickly before the case goes cold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bones of Coral *




  








"Brilliantly suspenseful...Hall raises mystery writing to its rightful place of honor alongside the best of American fiction."--San Francisco Chronicle

A Key West thriller featuring the creepiest, funniest bad guy ever. Dougie Barnes has no pain threshold and he loves a good rhyme. Paramedic Shaw Chandler knows Miami's nitty-gritty all too well. But when a routine suicide call uncovers his long-lost father, it's anything but routine-and it appears it's anything but suicide. Then Shaw's mother falls victim to financial fraud, leaving Shaw with no choice but to return home to Key West-and into the arms of his old flame soap opera actress Trula Montoya. Trula's got her own skeletons and reasons for returning to Key West. Rekindling her relationship to Shaw can only complicate her life. But Trula and Shaw are about to learn that they can no longer run from their secrets or the past as they discover a lethal conspiracy and science run amok. And when a psychotic, rhyming killer is added to the mix, they must stop an evil that could spell doom to all.

Based on startling and true revelations of U.S. Military misconduct and the resulting harm done to longtime residents of Key West, Bones of Coral, was optioned by MGM with an Academy Award winning director attached to the project. The novel became a national bestseller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cats, Cannolis and a Curious Kidnapping (An Anna Romano Murder Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








Semi-Finalist in the MLC Audiobook Awards with a 2020 IMDb Nomination

Anna Romano is happy with her life as a successful author, cat lover, and excellent cook with a flair for Italian cuisine. She lives in a cozy house in a friendly New Jersey community, and when she's not writing a murder mystery book or planning her next book signing, she's cleaning litter boxes and baking cannoli—though never at the same time!

But when Anna's idyllic life is turned upside-down by a stalker with murder on the mind, she must figure out how to escape with her life and get back to her cats, all while trying not to fall in love with the detective who's trying to save her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Killing Time in Charleston (Nick Janzek Charleston Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Nick Janzek is a Boston cop with a dark, tragic past. Dark because of his father's ties with ****** Bulger. Tragic because of what happened to his wife.

But now he’s starting over in Charleston. No brutal winters. No bullying despot of a boss. No staring down at stiffs on the mean streets of Beantown.

As he drives into Charleston behind the wheel of a U-Haul, taking in the sweet smells of Confederate Jasmine and gardenias, he gets a call. And before he can even unpack, he’s got a murder on his hands. A murder that could change the entire face of Charleston.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Winnetka Road (Book 1) (The Winnetka Road Series) *




  








Paul and Cellina Farrell have it all: wealth, good looks, a beautiful baby girl and a mansion on Winnetka Road. In their world, money, power, and appearance are everything, so when Paul goes slowly insane, no one notices—except the baby nurse. But can she convince anyone of Paul’s insanity before he murders her and hurts the baby?



It’s the Swinging Sixties, and Paul and Cellina Farrell are the “it” couple on Chicago’s North Shore. He’s handsome, rich, and a partner at a prestigious law firm. She’s beautiful, brilliant, and leads the crowd in all things fashion, interior design and elegance. They live in a mansion on Winnetka Road with their baby girl, Simone. Their life seems picture perfect.

But there is something dark and unnatural stirring beneath Paul’s smooth exterior.

Cellina doesn’t notice. She’s too busy with her constant renovations and trips to Paris, Palm Beach and Percocet.

Their friends don’t notice. They’re too blinded by the Farrell good looks, money, and standing in society.

But the baby nurse sees.

And little Simone.

Façades are beginning to crack at the big house on Winnetka Road.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Hunter's Chase : A DI Wilson Thriller (DI Hunter Wilson Crime Thriller Book 1) *




  








Hunter by name – Hunter by nature: DI Hunter Wilson will not rest until Edinburgh is safe.

Detective Inspector Hunter Wilson knows there is a new supply of cocaine flooding his city, and he needs to find the source, but his attention is transferred to murder when a corpse is discovered in the grounds of a golf course.

Shortly after the post-mortem, Hunter witnesses a second murder, but that is not the end of the slaughter. With a young woman's life also hanging in the balance, the last thing Hunter needs is a new man on his team: Detective Constable Tim Myerscough, the son of his nemesis, the former Chief Constable Sir Peter Myerscough.

Hunter's perseverance and patience are put to the test time after time in this first novel in the DI Wilson Crime series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Smoke and Mirrors: Trunk #1 - a noir crime thriller *




  








Tired of the same old police story?


Enjoy a crime series from the criminal perspective.


When you can't call the cops.....Call Trunk

Dennis Trunk has a reputation for solving puzzles and he’s not afraid to get his hands dirty.

He won’t kill...unless he has to.

Your new guardian angel is a psychopath.

About one percent of the population are psychopaths. Trunk is highly functional. He has a steady job, an ex-wife, and a side business offering discreet services that work well with his condition.

From investigations to body disposal, Trunk has your back.

Drugs are a business and Art Piro is very successful.

An arsonist is destroying his business.

Trunk is hired to find out who is behind it and stop them. The list of suspects is long.

Local news is reporting the fires as the work of a vigilante.

But ever since Texas fell to a cartel, the drug business in nearby states has been on edge.

Then there are tensions within the motorcycle club at the center of the business. Art will be stepping down as club president next year and the succession plan is simple, may the best man win. At stake is control of one of the most profitable drug businesses in the country and millions in offshore banks.

Too many suspects and all of them ready to kill.

DEEP DOWN YOU'VE ALWAYS KNOWN THE TRUTH...

CRIME PAYS...

...most of the time


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Lethal Incision: A gripping medical thriller (Dr. Zora Smyth Medical Thriller Book 2)*




  








When a series of nameless patients vanish after they arrive, Dr. Zora Smyth scrambles for answers. There's a dark secret…

Chief surgical resident Zora Smyth is used to the atypical: a sister that has disappeared, false murder charges from a serial killer, and a brush with death.

So when nameless patients show up on her operating table and subsequently disappear on her watch, Zora seeks to discover why.

But she soon realizes that the stakes are higher than ever when her sanity is questioned, and a hidden enemy—that wants the dark secrets covered at all costs—endangers everything she holds dear.

As she races to save herself and those precious to her, will she survive and win against the evil that threatens to swallow her up?

LETHAL INCISION is the second book in Dobi Cross' gripping suspense-filled series of medical thrillers. If you like page-turning non-gory medical thrillers filled with unexpected rollercoaster twists and intrigue, you’ll love LETHAL INCISION.

This book is a heavily revised second edition of an original short story that was part of a previously published anthology. The story has been expanded by over 60%, adding significant background to the characters and the story. If you've already read the first edition, you may still want to read this expanded and improved "Author's Preferred Edition"!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/19/22.

*Ruthless *




  








*A new series which adds a fresh perspective to the frightening, alternative S. M. Lynch universe . . .*

Leah was wrenched from everything she knew at a young age and turned into a killer. It became that she didn’t know anything else but the day’s toil of hardening her body and her mind.

Her mentor Caleb was the only person she saw and she couldn’t escape him. We only know that at some point they fell in love, but it didn’t quite go according to plan.

The present Leah Feltham is now the toughest assassin in London, a woman in her thirties working alone, existing for the job, nothing else.

Then, something goes wrong.

War is brewing. She knows it.

And she’s about to find her true love, right before it all kicks off . . .

*This series can be read without any previous reading, but for added context, it’s recommended you read the Ruthless Series after reading the Collective Series*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Renegade Flare (Controlled Opposition Book 2) *




  








Most of the Midrakis System’s autonomous worlds have fallen under Directorate control. Its ambitions won’t stop there.

Calendra Talveti’s actions have catapulted her to the highest level of access in the Directorate government. But when the other directors place her in charge of the conquest efforts, she isn’t content to be anyone’s errand runner. And she knows a few people who could be of use to her. Heridan Dettiger, meanwhile, is cut off from his crew. Working as a freelance mercenary in the outer reaches of Midrakan space, a seemingly simple job puts him on a collision course with the Directorate’s latest machinations—and Calendra.

Calendra and Heridan find themselves working together again for the first time in a year. But despite their obvious attraction and aligned goals, they begin to realize they might not be on the same side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Forty Days at Kamas (Kamas Trilogy Book 1) *




  








An American Gulag
Kamas, Utah, 2024. America has become a totalitarian dystopia after the Unionist Party's rise to power. The American West contains vast Restricted Zones dotted with ghost towns, scattered military garrisons and corrective labor camps where the regime disposes of its real and suspected enemies.

A former businessman from Pittsburgh, Paul Wagner, arrives at a labor camp in Utah's Kamas Valley. He is unaware that his eleven-year-old daughter, Claire, has set off to Utah to find him. By an odd quirk of fate, Claire has traveled on the same train that carried her father into internal exile.

˃˃˃ The Inmates Seize Control

Only after Wagner has renounced all hope of survival, cast his lot with anti-regime hard-liners and joined them in an unprecedented and suicidal revolt does he discover that Claire has become a servant in the home of the camp's Deputy Warden. Wagner is torn between his devotion to family and loyalty to his fellow rebels. On the eve of an armored assault intended to crush the revolt, he faces an agonizing choice between a hero's death and a coward's freedom.

˃˃˃ Chillingly realistic
Forty Days at Kamas is both a stirring portrait of a man determined to survive under the bleakest of conditions and a nightmare vision of what America could become if political extremists rise to power.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Grave Diggers *




  








From best selling author Chris Fritschi
World War Z meets Black Hawk Down in this wicked action thriller that will nail you to the edge of your seat.

Jack Tate and his rookie team of misfits fight the lethal undead to reclaim the infested no-man’s land that once was home.

When they unwittingly uncover a plot to overthrow the country, they become the target of a covert organization who will kill to keep their plans a secret.

Bullets rip past their heads as the Grave Diggers are caught in a deadly ambush. They thought the undead were enemy but now the real battle for survival has started.

The Grave Diggers are fighting for their country and their lives. Will their next move be their last?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Radical (UNITY Book 1)*




  








Forty years ago, a virus decimated the global population. Now it’s 2063 and only one person seems to be chasing the truth behind an outbreak which remains largely a mystery. Seraphina “Seraph” Maddon is a New York City journalist doing what others have been killed for, spending her days seeking that one lead that will take her right to the heart of a corrupt regime strangulating love, faith and hope.

So it’s a shock when answers emerge from the most unexpected of places – York, England. Seraph’s great-aunt Eve Maddon, seemingly a simple dressmaker, lived a life Seraph knew nothing about.

It’s in the UK Seraph becomes aware she’s in real danger and along for the ride is Ryken Hardy, a virologist built more like a warrior than scientist.

The founder of UNITY, the one group working to return some sort of normality to the world, appears to be run by someone codenamed The Operator.

But who is The Operator?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Forbidden Zone: Summer camp supernatural mystery *




  








England, 1997 — Boys Club Camp is just like every other summer camp: strict officers, woodland games, and night-time pranks.

And yet one thirteen-year-old boy is plagued with questions: Why does the sound of howling cut through the cold night air? Why are the officers obsessed with the legacy of Boys Club’s long-dead founder? Why aren’t the boys allowed in the east woods?

Then people start disappearing.

Everyone thinks their summer camp officers are evil. Every summer camp feels like a fight for survival. Every child thinks there is something lurking in the woods. But maybe this time they’re right...

If you like Stephen King, you'll love The Forbidden Zone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Bone Harvest (Riley Sullivan Mystery Book 2) *




  








The trail had gone cold. Det. Luke Morgan had all but given up hope. Then a letter from his sister's killer changes everything Luke thought he knew about his sister's death - and renews his hope for justice.

"Lily wasn't the first. She won't be the last. Like the fall leaves that turn orange and red, 23 pretty little girls harvested dead."

The killer wants to play a game. When the man who calls himself, The Professor, strikes a little too close to home, Luke is hot on his trail - the killer taunting him at every turn. Meanwhile Luke's investigative team - private eyes Riley Sullivan and Cooper Deagnan - work to unravel long-forgotten cold cases, uncover decades old witnesses who still have stories to tell, and unearth sick twisted trophies taken from the victims.

Luke, Riley and Cooper must stop the diabolical serial killer before he goes underground until the next harvest. Just how far will Luke go to bring his sister's killer to justice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*What Lies Beneath (Rutland crime series Book 1)*




  








The first in a stunning new crime series from 2m+ international bestseller Adam Croft.

A peaceful Sunday morning in Rutland is shattered when a dead body is discovered on the rocks at Normanton Church.

The victim has been laid out in a crucifixion pose, facing the altar. DI Caroline Hills is certain there’s a religious connection — one which threatens the tranquility of life in the area.

The killer has gone to extraordinary lengths to make the symbolism clear. And the deaths will continue until Caroline and DS Dexter Antoine uncover the truth behind the dark secret — and what lies beneath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/20/22.

Currently Free.

*Chimera (The Collective Book 1)*




  








Beatrice was on a modelling job in Florida when she saw on the news that her sister and parents had been killed in a huge explosion, back home in Scotland.

It’s now been three months and she’s been running all this time, certain her father’s enemies had something to do with the tragedy. The trouble is, she doesn’t have all the facts. Was it an accident, as reported by the media? Is she just being paranoid? Or are there more sinister forces at work?

Along comes Nate. He lands in her life with no explanation of where he’s been or where he’s going. She has no idea if she can trust him.

Together they set off in search of answers, but Beatrice has her guard up, the lessons of her father never far from her thoughts: to plan for every scenario and not trust anyone. Despite her misgivings however, it quickly becomes clear Nate may be the key to figuring out her past—and present. Perhaps trusting him is the only option she has . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Skyship Thrive (Thrive Space Colony Adventures Book 1)*




  








An ex-cop who cannot die. A moon full of settlers who cannot thrive.

Mahina's terraformers built a high-tech urban paradise. Then Earth flooded the colony with desperate refugees, cop Sass Collier among them.

The settlers who arrived with Sass died decades ago. Outside the citadel, their descendants die weak and young.

Sass fought a rebellion against the city once. She won concessions to give the settlers a chance at health. She paid with 20 years in prison.

Now she’s out, a reformed character. She assembles an oddball crew doing odd jobs. She intends to mind her own business – how to make a profit on the skyship Thrive.

But her fellow settlers are still failing.

While her business model careens toward circus acts, Sass dares to defy the city again, to solve Mahina’s failure to thrive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Anti Life *




  








The opposite of life isn't death; it's something far worse.

In an anarcho-capitalist future, space-based corporate settlements have replaced the State. Colonel John Alvarez, a fifteen-year veteran, is unwilling to waste more years leading missions into deep space. He wants to start over and make a new life with his wife and son.

But when a distress message from a distant research probe is received, Novos Corp reactivates Alvarez's contract. He must carry out one last mission, a rescue attempt. Unknown to Alvarez, however, is the hidden threat that awaits him, one that--if he cannot stop it--will doom humanity to a fate worse than death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Interdictum (The Anti Life Series Book 2) *




  








How do you defeat what you cannot kill?

After surviving the incident at probe NC-108, John Alvarez believes he is free to make a new life with his family. But when a radio wave emission source is observed approaching incorporated space, all that changes.

An impending anti-life attack is expected, and Alvarez is suddenly thrust into action as the new face of Novos diplomacy. He must thrash against the slow-moving wheels of corporate leadership and convince holdouts from other settlements to join the inter-corporate defense strategy.

But can he do it in time to give mankind a fighting chance?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Afterlife of Alice Watkins: Book One: A Time Travel Mystery*




  








2019 Readers Favorite Book Awards Finalist - Time Travel
"★★★★★ A revelatory work of fiction." (K.C.Finn, Readers Favorite)
Perfect for lovers of Timeslip romance.

You don't always go to heaven when you die. Alice didn't. She ended up on a space station five hundred years into the future! Then the real mystery began... A tale of second chances, mistaken identity, cool spaceships, aliens, and of course, romance!


Time’s attention must have been elsewhere the moment the old-before-her-time, unsophisticated Alice Watkins died in her armchair a few days before her birthday in November 2016. It still wasn’t minding what it was doing on Saturn Station in the year 2513. Dr Jim Grossmith, one of the most eminent scientists of the age has devoted his career to The Sleeping Beauty Phenomenon, guarding the beautiful, red-haired young woman who sleeps peacefully, in a mysterious sarcophagus, her life perfectly suspended, her body preserved in a strange fluid. The woman, cocooned in her protective shell has defied scientific analysis for almost four hundred years. History recorded little, only that she is Dr Alexis Langley, a noted scientist of her time. When the sarcophagus opens and vanishes without a trace, leaving the young woman in his care, Jim Grossmith eagerly awaits the day when she can tell him the manner of her preservation. A strange science, lost in the annals of the past? Alien technology? But as he learns her story, Jim Grossmith finds himself faced with an even deeper mystery. He is certain the physical form of Dr Alexis Langley emerged from the sarcophagus, but as for anything else… A Time Travel novel with an alien twist.

Author's note: Alice's new life takes place in a fictitious world that grew with the development of the story. As with all societies, there is a light and a dark society. The author does not agree with all the laws or societal norms depicted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Strangers In The Night: The Hunter and The Spider #1*




  






“So, what are you expecting me to believe here?” Even to his own ears, Jasper’s forced casualness sounded more forced than casual. “That you’re a… good werespider?”

The werespider was midway to taking another shot of tequila but drew it away from his lips at the last second, sparing himself the minor tragedy of coughing it up in the sudden burst of laughter that erupted from him. He had the sort of laugh that could fill a whole room, loud and pleasant, and a great deal less nasal than his heavy accent might have entailed.

“Good? Nah, man. Nah.” He composed himself long enough to throw back the shot and clap the empty glass down on the counter. “I’mma great werespider. Best in Brooklyn. New York. Whole state, even.”


Where there’s demons, there’s bound to be demon hunters and in Brooklyn there’s no shortage of either.

Jasper Craig is a hunter at New York’s secret St. James Academy, and he’s one of the best. With superior strength, agility, and a handy ability to sense demonic energy, it’s like he was born for the job. Since he was orphaned at a young age, his parents took the secret of what, exactly, he is to their graves. And if his adoptive father knows, he’s not telling.

Loyal to the cause of keeping the mortal world safe from the evils of demons, there isn’t anything Jasper wouldn’t do. So when his father and superior officer tells him to go undercover to trick a rare and dangerous werespider, Jasper agrees.

Crimson Apocalypse is one of New York’s oldest residents and the only known werespider in the north eastern United States. He’s the sort of guy who lives as fast as he talks and talks as fast as he drives, and if Jasper wants to get closer to the werespider he’s going to have to keep up.
But getting closer might be dangerous in more ways than one and what Jasper learns may not be what he expects.

Strangers in the Night is a tense, action-filled urban fantasy. A story of self-discovery in a world where things are not always what they seem and the lines between good and evil are hard to draw.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Endless War Box Set: Books 1-3 *




  








The first 3 books in the Endless War series.

A warrior who cannot die. A water seeker who wants only to save her people. An endless war that obscures a threat greater than either have faced before.

Journey of Fire and Night
Jasn, a warrior known as the Wrecker of Rens, seeks vengeance for the loss of his beloved to the deadly draasin during the Endless War, wanting nothing more than to sacrifice himself in the process. When an old friend offers a dangerous chance for him to finally succeed, the key to understanding what he finds requires him to abandon all that he believes.

Ciara, a water seeker of Rens living on the edge of the arid waste, longs for the strength to help her people. When the great storms don't come to save her people, she will risk everything for her village on a deadly plan that could finally bring them to safety.

Darkness Rising
Jasn wanted nothing more than to hunt the draasin and obtain vengeance for what he’d lost in the Endless War. Time spent in the mysterious barracks revealed depths to the war—and his abilities—that he had never imagined. As he debates whether to continue his education with Alena, he follows her into the depths of Rens where a surprising discovery changes both of their fates, and entwines them more than either desires.

Ciara returns from the waste changed, but her return is only a beginning. When her father demonstrates a powerful secret of his own, Ciara must once again leave her home on a journey for answers that will change not only her, but the fate of Rens and the future of the war.

Endless Night
Ciara has traveled to the barracks but the promised teaching has not come to pass, leaving her worse off than before, and her people without the nya'shin for protection. If she can't master the summoning, she fears the darkness will claim her.

But now that the darkness has revealed itself, Jasn must find a way to save Alena from her connection to the draasin before that connection kills her. Only then can he search for whether Katya was destroyed by the darkness, or learn if he can still save her. With her shaping limited, Alena discovers a different reserve of strength, one that will be vital in the coming days.

The real war now begins. They all must learn how to suppress the danger of Tenebeth, discover and stop those responsible for summoning the dark, or none will survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ashes Beneath Her: A Northern Michigan Asylum Novel*





  









Each book in the Northern Michigan Asylum Series is a stand-alone novel. Ashes Beneath Her combines a chilling ghost story with an edge-of-your-seat murder mystery.

Orla has a gift, an ability to sense things she touches: memories, traumas… murders.

It’s a bright sunny day in 1975 when Orla varnishes without a trace.

She is not the first young woman to disappear into the dense forests of northern Michigan. As Orla’s best friend searches for clues as to her whereabouts, the tracks of a serial killer begin to emerge.

You won’t want to stop reading this fast-paced supernatural mystery. Ghosts, murder, and a mysterious asylum await you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dead Giveaway: A Ghost Story in the High Desert *




  








THE DEAD GIVEAWAY
A ghost story in the high desert

Lewis Price has a big problem. After single handedly thwarting a bank robbery, he is expected to give testimony during the upcoming trial, since he is the only reliable eye witness to the robbery attempt. The district attorney has gone missing, and the assistant DA has reservations regarding whether Lewis will hold up on the stand since he has only recently been released from a mental institution. According to his medical records Lewis Price is bipolar.

None of the above are his big problem. In actuality, Lewis is not bipolar. The people he sees and hears—that no one around him sees or hears—are not figments of his imagination. Lewis has a rare gift, or is it a curse? He can see and hear ghosts. There is an insistent ghost in the high desert community of Joshua Tree who requires assistance, and Lewis Price is his choice to assist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Arsenic in the Azaleas (Lovely Lethal Gardens Book 1)*




  








A new cozy mystery series from USA Today best-selling author Dale Mayer.

Follow gardener and amateur sleuth Doreen Montgomery—and her amusing and mostly lovable cat, dog, and parrot—as they catch murderers and solve crimes in lovely Kelowna, British Columbia. Riches to rags. … Controlling to chaos. … But murder … seriously?

After her ex-husband leaves her high and dry, former socialite Doreen Montgomery's chance at a new life comes in the form of her grandmother, Nan's, dilapidated old house in picturesque Kelowna … and the added job of caring for the animals Nan couldn’t take into assisted living with her: Thaddeus, the loquacious African gray parrot with a ripe vocabulary, and his buddy, Goliath, a monster-size cat with an equally monstrous attitude. It’s the new start Doreen and her beloved basset hound, Mugs, desperately need.

But, just as things start to look up for Doreen, Goliath the cat and Mugs the dog find a human finger in Nan’s overrun garden. And not just a finger. Once the police start digging, the rest of the body turns up and turns out to be connected to an old unsolved crime.

With her grandmother as the prime suspect, Doreen soon finds herself stumbling over clues and getting on Corporal Mack Moreau’s last nerve, as she does her best to prove her beloved Nan innocent of murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*I Saw Mommy Killing Santa Claws (The Most Murderous Time of the Year Book 1)*




  








Interior designer, Shelby Nelson is looking for a new start. She gets a lucky break when she's hired to help decorate the homes in a wealthy subdivision for the holidays.

But not everyone is thrilled with being forced to follow the strict rules set by the Homeowners' Association. And the person they're angriest with is Heather Redstone, the president of the HOA.

So when Shelby is found standing over Heather's dead body under the Christmas tree, she quickly becomes the prime suspect. To clear her name, she’ll need to find the killer, which won’t be easy since the dead woman was at the top of everyone's naughty list.

With time running out, Shelby must use all of her sleuthing skills to clear her name and find the real killer. But with a long list of suspects, it won't be easy. And to complicate matters, she'll have to do it all with a mischievous kitten by her side.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cowabunga Christmas Corsario Cove Cozy Mystery #1 (Corsario Cove Cozy Mystery Series) *




  







Newlyweds Kim and Brien are enjoying their honeymoon at the Sanctuary Resort and Spa at Corsario Cove until a dead Santa ends up in the pool. Who killed Santa? Kim and Brien are soon swept up in murder and mayhem trying to unravel the mystery and keep Detective Mitchum on the right track.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Circle (The Circle Series) *




  








WINNER
2021 Literary Titan Award
2020 NYC Big Book Award
2020 Global Ebook Awards
TOP 100 NOTABLE INDIE
2020 Shelf Unbound
HONORABLE MENTION
2020 Writers Digest
2020 Readers Favorite Awards
FINALIST
2020 IAN Book of the Year Awards
2020 National Indie Excellence Awards
2020 Feathered Quill Book Awards
SEMI-FINALIST
2020 Kindle Book Review Awards

**Look for the exciting prequel, Legends of the Circle, out now on Amazon. **

IMAGINE YOU HAD ALL THE MONEY YOU EVER WANTED at the push of a button. The power to control law enforcement, politicians at the highest levels, the judicial system as a whole. To have what you want when you want it, whatever it is. All you have to do is kill someone . . . before someone kills you.

MEMBERS of THE CIRCLE don’t have to imagine such a life. They live it. The liberation of being both hunter and hunted. The salvation that comes with such freedom. A chance to feel truly alive. A chance to savor each precious moment. Because in THE CIRCLE any moment could be your last.

DOUGLAS GOODWIN isn’t rich. He isn’t powerful. What could the sacred society of THE CIRCLE possibly want with him—just a regular guy with a regular job leading a regular life? What would drive them to coerce a young man who has always valued integrity over hedonism into their midst? And why would Doug agree to submersion in a world of secrecy and murder? It’s unthinkable.

THE HARSH REALITY? Doug has been inducted into an institution where friends become enemies overnight, loyalty is nothing more than a punchline, and conscience is a burden. Where he will be hunted and expected to hunt other members to their death. With no escape from THE CIRCLE’s ubiquitous influence and domination.

HOW FAR WILL DOUG GO? How much will he sacrifice to preserve his way of life? Will he be swayed by the money, the women, the power? Or will THE CIRCLE consume him, as it has hundreds of others before him, and leave nothing but another nameless corpse in its wake?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Final Flight: a Cold War military aviation thriller (Cold War thrillers) *




  








A deadly crash, a government conspiracy, a lone pilot with one chance to uncover the truth.

Project Guiding Light is NATO’s biggest secret. A system to take long-range bombers deep into the Soviet Union, undetected.

There’s just one problem. And veteran engineer Chris Milford has found it. A lethal flaw that means aircrew will pay a terrible price.

Undermined and belittled by a commanding officer who values loyalty over safety, Milford is forced down a dangerous, subversive path.

Even his closest friend, Rob May, the youngest test pilot on the project has turned his back on him.

Until the crash that changes everything.

Only one person can stop the truth from dying in the smoking remains of a Vulcan bomber.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Liberation of Western Europe in World War II: The History of the Western Allies’ Campaigns on the Continent*




  








During World War II, the free world literally hung in the balance, with the Axis and Allies engaging in warfare on an unprecedented scale. Although Hitler’s Nazi Germany had overrun much of the European continent by 1940, the Allies began to reverse the momentum in 1942. By the end of 1943, with Allied forces firmly established in Italy and the Soviets on the verge of turning the tide in Russia, the British and Americans began to plot the invasion that would liberate Europe from the Nazis.

During the first half of 1944, the Americans and British commenced a massive buildup of men and resources in the United Kingdom, while Allied Supreme Commander Dwight D. Eisenhower and military brass planned the details of an enormous and complex amphibious invasion of Europe. Though the Allies used misinformation to try deceiving the Germans, the most obvious place for an invasion was just across the narrow English Channel, and the Germans had built coastal fortifications throughout France to protect against just such an invasion.

The invasion across the Channel came in the early morning hours of June 6, 1944. That day, forever known as D-Day, the Allies commenced Operation Overlord by staging the largest and most complex amphibious invasion in human history. The complex operation would require tightly coordinated naval and air bombardment, paratroopers, and even inflatable tanks that would be able to fire on fortifications from the coastline, all while landing over 150,000 men across nearly 70 miles of French beaches. Given the incredibly complex plan, it’s no surprise that General Eisenhower had already written a letter apologizing for the failure of the invasion, which he carried in his coat pocket throughout the day.

After the successful amphibious invasion on D-Day in June 1944, the Allies began racing east toward Germany and liberating France along the way. The Allies had landed along a 50 mile stretch of French coast, and despite suffering 8,000 casualties on D-Day, over 100,000 still began the march across the western portion of the continent. By the end of August 1944, the German Army in France was shattered, with 200,000 killed or wounded and a further 200,000 captured. However, Adolf Hitler reacted to the news of invasion with glee, figuring it would give the Germans a chance to destroy the Allied armies that had water to their backs. As he put it, “The news couldn’t be better. We have them where we can destroy them.”

Regardless of the term for it, and despite how desperate the Germans were, the Battle of the Bulge was a massive attack against primarily American forces that inflicted an estimated 100,000 American casualties, the worst American losses in any battle of the war, However, while the German forces did succeed in bending, and at some points even breaking through Allied lines (thus causing the “bulge” reflected in the moniker), the Germans ultimately failed.

After resisting the German attack, the Allied armies began advancing, and with that, the race to Berlin was truly on. While much has been written of the Battle of the Bulge, Okinawa, Midway, Stalingrad, and many other conflicts of the Second World War, the Battle for Berlin has remained in the shadows for many historians. Its importance in toppling Hitler cannot be denied, despite the fact that some thought its strategic value unnecessary to the war itself. In the weeks it took for the Battle of Berlin to be fought, an American president passed away, a British Prime Minister had to make concessions he did not desire, a Russian leader fought his way into Western Europe to stay, and a German one took his own life. The battle’s implications would be felt for the next 50 years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/21/22.

Currently Free.

*Wavell's Command: The Crucible of War Book 1 *




  








The Crucible of War: Book 1


‘The definitive work on the Desert War.’ Manchester Evening News


Wavell’s Command is the first of the three volumes of The Crucible of War.

Volume 1 of The Crucible of War trilogy covers General Wavell’s command, a period that began triumphantly with the rout of the Italian Army and ended in catastrophe with the devastating entry of Rommel into the conflict.

On 11th June 1940, Mussolini declared war on Britain and France. From their colony in Libya, the Italians began invading Egypt in an attempt to expand their African Empire.

Thus began the Desert War – a battle to secure critical Middle East oil supplies which would last for three years.

Commander-in-Chief of the Middle East was General Sir Archibald Wavell. By 1940, and with limited resources, he was responsible for all British land forces in Egypt, the Sudan, Palestine, Transjordan and Cyprus, as well as the Army formations in British Somaliland, Aden, Iraq and along the shores of the Persian Gulf. The area for which he had accepted military command thus included nine different countries in two continents.

In December 1940 in Libya, Wavell’s Western Desert Force of 36,000 men attacked the Italians across desolate and inhospitable terrain in order to keep Egypt from falling to the Axis and shield access to the Red Sea, the Persian Gulf and possibly even India from Hitler.

Attack was the only form of defense and under field commander General Richard O’Connor, an immensely successful and exhilarating campaign was carried out against Marshal Graziani’s forces. The Italians were pushed back hundreds of miles and 130,000 prisoners were taken. By February 1941 nearly all Axis forces had been expelled from North Africa.

It was a remarkable triumph in one of the most dramatic theatres of the Second World War which paved the way for later victories, but not immediately – as Rommel’s Afrika Korps meant Wavell, with a now weakened Western Desert Force, was ordered to send men to Greece, despite his conviction that victory was close.

The tide of war was about to turn once more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/22/22.

Currently Free.

*Star Cat - Infinity Claws (Book 1): A Science Fiction & Fantasy Adventure*




  








IN SPACE NO ONE CAN HEAR YOU PURR.

What if Jelly the Cat is our only chance?

The Space Opera Alpha expedition vanished exploring one of Saturn's moons. It was assumed the crew died, but a strange message left Mission Control with hope.

Why wouldn’t survivors send a longer distress call?

It was only two words, but what do they mean?

Only the common household cat seems to understand it. Now, the prowl is on to find the best-suited cat to join Space Opera Beta's rescue team to Saturn. She will be judged on her agility, prowess, obedience, and combat.

The winner will be crowned Earth's first Star Cat, and equipped with Infinity Claws to battle anyone who stands in her way.

But the human crew have no idea how important the little fuzzball is to the future of the universe, how disobedient she is whenever she feels like it... and how violent she can get with friends and foes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Star Cat - Pink Symphony (Book 2): A Science Fiction & Fantasy Adventure *




  








WANT YOUR UNIVERSE BACK? COME AND GET IT.

Jelly Anderson may only be 30 cm tall and weigh 7.5 pounds, but she also has nine lives. The bad guys don't. She decoded Saturn's distress call and saved Space Opera Beta from annihilation. Now, the crew have made a fantastic discovery. It's called Pink Symphony- an evolutionary force of nature. There's just one problem... Humanity is next on Pink Symphony's kill list. Strange things are happening to the crew. Riddled with claustrophobia and paranoia, anyone could snap at the flick of a whisker and turn lethal - and in the chaos, everyone has failed to notice what's happening to Jelly. She’s getting bigger, stronger, faster… smarter. Let's pray her transformation is for the good of the universe. If it isn't, the consequences are too horrific to comprehend. 

Star Cat: Pink Symphony is the action-packed science fiction & fantasy sequel juggernaut that will leave you breathless. Scroll back up, download your copy, and continue the thrill ride right now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Star Cat - War Mage (Book 3): A Science Fiction & Fantasy Adventure*




  








*The universe is a mother.*

Now pregnant, Star Cat Jelly Anderson and the crew of Space Opera Beta are waiting for USARIC's search and rescue vessel to save them. Outnumbered and outgunned, the aliens are closing in and ready for blood.

Rescue or certain death. Only one will get to them first.

The crew can't take any chances. They need to train Jelly to defend both herself and the gift inside her. Wool will coach her on suppressing her primal instincts. Jaycee will train her with firearms. Bonnie will teach her how to kick alien ass. It's their only hope for survival.

In training an animal to fight, the crew have created an unstoppable beast who's about to multiply. Jelly Anderson came to save the universe and kick some ass. Now, she’s all out of universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Eternal Knight (The Orb Book 1)*




  







Trees die, crops wither, wombs are barren--the Wasting is devastating the world. And now, cannibal raiders have struck the forest refuge of Long Meadow. A huntress, Hadde of Landomere, bears the impossible burden of protecting and providing for her people. With no hope remaining for the survival of Long Meadow, Hadde sets off to seek aid from the distant kingdom of Salador. Unlike Hadde's egalitarian homeland, Salador is a highly stratified, male-dominated world of politics, war, and deceit, teeming with its own problems. When King Boradin comes to believe Hadde is part of a prophecy that will end the Wasting, he refuses her request for aid and bars her from returning home. Hadde’s only ally is the king’s brother and political rival, Morin. When scheming turns to violence, Hadde and Morin flee the king in a desperate quest to end the Wasting before it is too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Child of the Knight (The Orb Book 2) *




  








Akinos is dead, and the Wasting ended. For a year and a half all is well in the world.

Then terror arrives in Landomere. Mercenary raiders capture the infant children Orlos and Enna. Orlos, the son of Maret, is the only living spiridus. Without him the Great Spirit of Landomere will perish. Enna, the daughter of Hadde and Morin, is a rival to the throne of the Kingdom of Salador. It is a claim Queen Ilana would like to see ended.

Maret, captured with the children, struggles to keep them safe during the dangerous journey to Salador. Hadde will risk everything to save them.

To the north, a weary Champion Nidon returns from war to find a paranoid Queen Ilana plotting against threats real and imagined. To her eyes, Nidon is the greatest threat of all.

Far to the east, beyond the Dragon’s Gate, Cragor wields the Orb of Creation. And with every passing day, his mastery of the Orb grows and the date of the next great invasion draws closer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Shadow of the Knight (The Orb Book 3) *




  








Shadow of the Knight is the third book in the epic fantasy series, The Orb.

For fifteen years Champion Nidon has kept Enna, daughter of Prince Morin and Hadde of Landomere, hidden and safe. They are forced into the events of the wider world when the undead ravage their peaceful community and demand Enna’s allegiance.

Orlos, the young spiridus, is tormented by dreams of the ancient massacre of his race. His discovery of a mystical tomb draws him into a dangerous plot to overthrow a queen.

Telea, a healer from the Belenese Empire, is the first Easterner to reach the Kingdom of Salador in five hundred years. She brings tales of summoners and demons, death and invasion. The fate of the world balances on her words.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Dromost Gate (The Orb Book 4) *




  







With the Rigarian invasion defeated and the Orb of Creation safely in King Handrin’s hands, there is nothing Ayja would like more than to lead a simple life with her new-found family in Landomere.It is a dream that will have to wait. Far off, beyond the Belenese Empire, a great danger lurks. The Dromost Gate will soon open, unleashing the power of an angry god upon the world. It falls upon Ayja, cousin to King Handrin and bearer of the Godshield, to journey though Belen and into the Summoned Lands in hopes of sealing the gate.With only a few companions and a detachment of Saladoran knights to help her, Ayja will face long odds against vicious enemies and faithless allies. To make matters worse, the entire journey rests on the word of Telea, a demon-possessed Belenese woman who might have a different purpose in mind for Ayja and the Godshield.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Emerald Gate (The Orb Book 5) *




  







The Emerald Gate is the fifth, and final, novel of The Orb. General Nidon, Lord Commander of the Army of Salador, leads his knights on a campaign to rid the East Teren of the remnants of Cragor’s shattered army. Soon, the Saladorans will assault Rigaria itself and by defeating them bring a lasting peace. When news arrives that Ayja has disappeared and a Summoner army threatens to conquer Belen, Nidon turns his attention south. He will fight his way across the world to save both an empire and a daughter he loves more than life. Trapped in the world of Dromost, a world where one either consumes or is consumed, Ayja is caught in a never-ending battle to survive. Even bearing the Shield of Forsvar and the Hammer of Dromost, she isn’t safe. The very items that make her a Power make her a target. When a demon offers her a bargain, she must weigh the terrible price he demands. How big a risk does she take… how many lives does she put in peril… for the sake of her own freedom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cretaceous Kings*




  








“Volcanic tremors shook the night like thunder from below. Dark clouds gathered around the
mountains that surrounded the vast plains. In those clouds, dazzling displays of red and purple lightning
illuminated the pitch-black skies for mere seconds at a time. The four young tyrannosaurs had never
seen anything like this in their lives. They sat staring up into the heavens, watching the lightning dance.
It was as if the colors had put them under some sort of deep enchantment.”

With his first published novel, Cretaceous Kings, author Kyle Waller delivers a breathtaking tale of
survival. Written in the style of a nature documentary, we follow the journey of four young
tyrannosaurus brothers who are banished from their father’s territory and now must eek out a living as
nomads. Just as it is for animals in the modern world, this will be no easy feat. A sixty-ton, long-necked,
alamosaurus is nearly impossible to take down, herds of three horned torosaurus are always eager to
trample and gore, and marauding packs of dakotaraptors are a constant torment. But by far the biggest
threat are other male tyrannosaurs, territorial and not opposed to cannibalism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Purrfect Gnomeful (The Mysteries of Max Book 24) *




  






Oh Gnomeo, Gnomeo, wherefore art thou, Gnomeo?

If you really want to know who did it, I can now reveal that it was the mice. They raided the fridge and stole all of my food. Oh, you were wondering about the murders? Well, that’s a different story. It took me a long time to crack that particular case, preoccupied as I was about the family of mice that had turned my house into a mouse-sty. So when Odelia’s boss was accused, not of one but two murders, I ended up playing catch-up from the very start.

As far as I could make out it had something to do with gnomes. Garden gnomes. Gnomes were at the heart of the murder case, but also at the heart of a second mystery: someone was going around Hampton Cove stealing gnomes from unsuspecting citizens’ gardens. Tex Poole had been hit, and so had many other gnome aficionados. Which is when Gran decided to launch our town’s first-ever neighborhood watch, along with her best friend Scarlett Canyon.

You’re confused? Well, so was I. But here’s the good news: if you read my latest chronicles everything will become purr-fectly clear. You’ll find out what happened with the mice. You’ll discover who was behind those gnome thefts, and you’ll get a front-row seat to the stakeout we engaged in as official members of Gran’s neighborhood watch. And while we’re at it, I might as well reveal the identity of the person spreading murder and mayhem in our lovely little town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Captive: A Completely Unforgettable Heart-Thumping Mystery Thriller (Cal Rogan Mysteries Book 6) *




  








How do you track down a lost teenager, when everyone else who has tried to find her ends up missing or dead?

PI Cal Rogan goes to Hong Kong to search for a teenager who disappeared while on vacation. Her brother, who went looking for her, has also vanished.

As Cal investigates, he discovers that hunting for this girl is a death warrant… and he’s next on the list.

While Cal struggles to stay alive, his partner Nick is dealing with a blackmail case which goes horribly wrong and puts the whole firm in jeopardy.

If you like mystery thrillers, with characters you’ll fall in love with, and which keep you up nights turning pages, buy Captive now and just see if you can put it down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Labyrinth (DSA Miami Book 1)*




  








Terrorists terrorize Miami. The American president is extorted by them and blackmailed by a senator. The Miami field office of the Domestic Security Agency has to stop the terrorists. Their top agent is Jane Block. She must act fast.

A 24-meets-House of Cards-style thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/22/22.

Currently Free.

*The U.S. Army in World War I: Complete History of the U.S. Army in the Great War, Including the Mobilization, The Main Battles*




  








A century ago, the great powers of Europe became engulfed in what was then called the Great War. The modern U.S. Army, capable of conducting industrialized warfare on a global scale, can trace its roots to the World War. Although the war's outbreak in August 1914 shocked most Americans, they preferred to keep the conflict at arm's length. In April 1917, the president, out of diplomatic options, asked Congress to declare war on Germany. The president ordered nearly 400,000 National Guardsmen into federal service, and more than twenty-four million men eventually registered for the Selective Service, America's first conscription since the Civil War. By the end of 1918, the Army had grown to four million men and had trained 200,000 new officers to lead them. The United States will never forget the American soldiers who fought and died in the World War. To this day, memorials to their sacrifice can be found across America, and the date of the armistice has become a national holiday honoring all those who serve in defense of the nation.
Contents:
The U.S. Army in the World War I Era
The Prewar Army, 1899–1917
At War
After the Armistice
The American Army and the Great War
Joining the Great War April 1917– April 1918
Strategic Setting
The U.S. Army Before the War
American Military and Civilian Leadership
The Amalgamation Debate
Mobilization of Manpower
Building the AEF, 1917
American Soldiers Begin Arriving
Training the AEF
Men and Materiel in the AEF
The War Department: Challenges and Reform
Strategic Crisis on the Western Front
The AEF Joins the Fight
Joining the World War I
Strategic Setting
The U.S. Army Before the War
American Military and Civilian Leadership
The Amalgamation Debate
American Soldiers Begin Arriving
Men and Materiel in the AEF
The War Department: Challenges and Reform
Strategic Crisis on the Western Front
The AEF Joins the Fight
Official Documents of the U.S. Government from the World War I


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/23/22.

Currently Free.

*Source of Power: The Complete Trilogy *




  








A queen sets out to protect her planet from an evil corporation, but her journey sets something into motion that will have devastating consequences for the entire universe.

The Source of Power trilogy is a fast-paced Space Opera with elements of Epic Fantasy, following both heroes and villains on a grandiose adventure with friendship, romance, and ancient evils; set in a universe where technology borders on magic.

Contains graphic language, graphic violence, and adult situations.

The planet Entori
In the Free Kingdoms on the planet Entori, the royals are desperate to defend themselves and their kingdoms against the aggressive Taran Empire. A full attack from The Tarans would leave The Free Kingdoms chanceless, unless they can find the legendary city of Anzoria, which is said to contain a weapon of immense power.

Milky Way galaxy
In the milky way galaxy, the ruthless corporation Aterion Industries and their plans for domination are only held back by the Intergalactic Trade Council. The council was formed as an alliance between multiple governments and authorities to keep companies like Aterion Industries from gaining too much power, and they have succeeded at keeping them in check for some time. But when a previously unknown alien race starts attacking the human worlds; Aterion might be the only ones with a military power strong enough to counter the alien threat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Silverrock *




  








In the deep darkness of an ancient underground city lurk scorpions the size of wolves…

Scarred ex-soldier Booker takes a job on the gritty frontier world of Silverrock, managing security for an archeological dig. But when the huge scorpions that haunt the caverns attack the dig’s brilliant young linguist, Booker learns that the ruins hide more than broken crockery. For the future of humanity, Booker must protect the site long enough for Lucien to decipher its ancient inscriptions while fending off miners eager to extract the caves’ rare minerals. Most of all, he must keep their true mission secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Entropy (The Anti Life Series Book 3) *




  








What do you fight for when you’ve already lost?

After the surprise attack on Trinity, John Alvarez is left holding the key to defeating anti-life, Dr. Black’s vac-shielding weapon.

But the pendulum swings back when a message is received saying Novos is under siege. Unknown to Alvarez, anti-life fighters are focusing their attack on Novos’s flagship, the same ship Nadia and Adam are on. There’s more behind the attacks than what meets the eye.

Alvarez must race home to beat back the merciless onslaught of the anti-life fleet. Everything is at stake, but time’s running out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Havoc Rising (The Metis Files Book 1) *




  








Eternal life. Eternal battle.

Steve—Diomedes Tydides to his Trojan War buddies—just had a bad day on his charter fishing boat in San Diego, but when the goddess Athena calls on her faithful warrior for another secret mission, he’s ready. The bomb that exploded inside the Metropolitan Museum of Art isn’t the crime American authorities think it is. Someone also stole the Cup of Jamshid, and Diomedes knows its fortune-telling abilities won’t be used for anything benign.

Though Diomedes recovers the Cup from a determined shaman holed up beneath Central Park, when he finds his allies slain and the Cup taken once more, he knows he’s up against a truly powerful enemy. Over a millennium has passed since Diomedes last contended with Medea of Colchis, deranged wife of Jason the Argonaut, but neither her madness nor her devotion to Hecate, goddess of witchcraft, has waned, and she intends to use the Cup of Jamshid to release across the world a dark brand of chaos unseen in human history.

Immortal since the Trojan War, Diomedes must once again fight for mortals he understands less and less, against a divine evil he may never truly defeat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Missing in Christmas River: A Christmas Cozy Mystery (Christmas River Cozy Book 9) *




  








Book 9 in the Amazon Bestselling Christmas River Cozy Mystery Series tells the tale of a missing fortune, obsession, jealousy, and the lengths that some will go because of greed…

What happened to Search & Rescue volunteer Wes Dulany?

That’s the question on everyone’s mind this fall in the small town of Christmas River, Oregon. And it’s especially on the mind of pie baker extraordinaire Cinnamon Peters, who returns home after spending the summer working in Portland to find that one of the town’s most beloved citizens has gone missing while looking for legendary treasure in The Christmas River National Forest.

But when Cinnamon and her husband Sheriff Daniel Brightman come across a small piece of the legendary treasure in town, and become a target of violence shortly after, it’s clear that Wes Dulany’s disappearance isn’t nearly as cut and dry as it seems.

Because a dangerous game is afoot in Christmas River this autumn.
And the stakes are higher than anybody ever imagined.

If you enjoy a clever mystery with heart-pounding twists and sweet romance, then you will love Missing in Christmas River. Download your copy of the newest Christmas River book today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sister Witchcraft, Books 1-3 *




  







Meet the Auclair sisters. They've just inherited a magical legacy going back generations. But do they care? “I’d rather have some paid up bills,” Sybil says. “Or maybe a pony,” agrees teenager Lucy. Mimi seems to be the only one of the three sisters who appreciates what they’ve had left to them by their grandmother, a widely-known and once-powerful witch. Now if she could just get the others on board with saving the world—or at least their little corner of it. Want to get in on the action? Pick up this box set of the first three books in this series and enjoy!

Book #1-BEWITCHED, BEDEVILED AND BEWILDERED 

Fish gotta swim, birds gotta fly, and witches--well… Mimi has promised her older sister not to use her magic and she wants to honor that pledge, but…EVENTS! When life throws magic things at you, including a black cat familiar, a book of spells and a murder in your tea shop-not to mention a local coven of bad witches named the Jiggs sisters with evil on their minds-a witch has gotta do what she’s gotta do. Life is funny that way! 

Book # 2-CONFESSIONS OF A TEENAGE SLAYER 

In which: secrets of a scary past are revealed, a huge and lethal mistake is made, the Jiggs sisters fight off murder charges, and pigeons make a break for freedom. Witch-in-training Mimi Auclair thought her life was hectic when she worked for a major motion picture studio in Los Angeles, but she’s discovered things can get even crazier in her little hometown of Lafay, California. Being the middle sister means having to rope in Lucy on one side, preventing her from hitchhiking back to the big city, and holding off Sybil’s warrior tendencies on the other when seemingly under fire from demons. Luckily she’s got Kashmir, her black cat familiar, and Max Ransom, her newspaper buddy, to keep her on an even keel. Hey, all she wants to do is run her little tea shop. And maybe find a way to sabotage the Jiggs sisters now and then. Simple enough, no? 

Book #3-UNDERCOVER COVEN 

What’s scarier than a coven of teenage wannabe witches? Answer: Nothing! Mimi has found it's not easy taking care of a teenager - especially when she's your little sister and you have to keep it secret that you're a witch—and keep her from becoming one too. Engaged in a power struggle against the local forces of darkness, Mimi needs all the help her black cat familiar, Kashmir, can manage. But when Lucy becomes the prime suspect in a murder investigation, Mimi must summon something extra, including her magic - to make sure her sister stays out of jail... and they both stay alive!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dirty Deeds and Secrets (Grace Powers Mysteries Book 1) *




  








From USA Today bestselling author Wendy Byrne comes a new mystery series set in Chicago...

Detective Grace Powers worked at the Chicago Police Department for over eight years when she resigns to open her own PI Agency. Tired of the stress, the bureaucracy, the cases that went south, a testosterone-overload environment, plus not being forced to interact with her ex-fiancee, perpetual cheater and overall scumbag, Hank, is a win/win all the way around. When her first client Eileen Tynsdale White stumbles through the door and begs Grace to find her husband who disappeared a short time after pilfering nearly a million dollars from their joint account, Grace considers breaking her one and only rule--NO CHEATING SPOUSE CASES. The woman appears distraught with a chaser of naive--not a great combination--and Grace has multiple reservations about taking the case. In the end, she feels sorry for Eileen and agrees to help her out. But within a day or two of accepting the job, Grace encounters more mishaps, and injuries than she ever had during her tenure at CPD. There is a light at the end of that tunnel involving said injuries and her frequent ER visits when she encounters a sexy and funny doc by the name of Cordero James. He makes her laugh and stirs up thoughts of possibilities for steamy nights. Despite the roadblocks and trouble she's encountered, Grace is bound and determined to get justice for her client no matter what it takes. Except when reality comes crashing in and she suddenly feels like she might be in over her head. What level of risk is she willing to take to prove she's right?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A DIRTY DEATH an absolutely gripping English cozy mystery (West Country Murder Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Discover a new cozy mystery series that will have you totally absorbed. Set in the beautiful Devon countryside, a place where there are more murders than you would expect, and a tight-knit community full of dark secrets . . .

Early one morning, Lilah Beardon finds her father drowned on his own farm. The police assume his death was a tragic accident.

But Lilah isn’t convinced. She knew her father better than anyone, and a clumsy accident doesn’t seem likely.

Everyone else in this pretty village hated the crabby old farmer: from his neglected wife Miranda, to the parish vicar . . . but is one of the villagers a cold-blooded killer?

Working alongside the handsome but bumbling Detective Constable Den Cooper, Lilah is determined to uncover the truth.

And then another body is discovered . . . Will Lilah be able to crack the case before she becomes the killer’s next target?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*K-9 RAMBO: The Dutch Master (K-9 Heroes Book 5) *




  








A rookie K9. A grueling mission. A mine-infested land where dogs and humans don't mix. Can this brave pup beat the harrowing odds and do his duty, or will he pay with his life?

Rambo has never felt so lonely. When a random call tears him away from his home to train as a bomb dog, he's distraught to be leaving his friends.

He trains hard for his job, trying to fit in. But the harder he works, the sooner he's off on a dangerous mission. With his life on the line, can Rambo conquer a sea of deadly mines to save innocent lives?

K-9 RAMBO is the gripping fifth stand-alone book in the K-9 HEROES series. If you like dogs, heroic deeds, and never-ending courage, you'll love Rada Jones's heartwarming dog adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Red River (Richard Mariner Series Book 16) *




  








Richard Mariner’s 23rd escapade finds him on the Yangtze river in China.

He has just survived an earthquake powerful enough to wipe out the Three Gorges Dam.

He needs to move his ship the Poseidon back down the Yangtze at flank speed, but other obstacles are holding him back:

The mother of the ship’s captain, Architect Chang, vanished after the tremor and may need help.

Mariner’s wife, Robin, prioritises aiding the earthquake’s victims above self-preservation.

Mariner lost his launch, Marilyn, overboard during the quake and he has no intention of leaving it drifting in the river’s shipping lanes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/23/22.

Currently Free.

*Allied Air Attacks and Civilian Harm in Italy, 1940–1945: Bombing among Friends *




  








Tens of thousands of Italian civilians perished in the Allied bombing raids of World War II. More of them died after the Armistice of September 1943 than before, when the air attacks were intended to induce Italy’s surrender.

Allied Air Attacks and Civilian Harm in Italy, 1940–1945 addresses this seeming paradox, by examining the views of Allied political and military leaders, Allied air crews, and Italians on the ground. It tells the stories of a little-known diplomat (Myron Charles Taylor), military strategist (Solly Zuckerman), resistance fighter (Aldo Quaranta), and peace activist (Vera Brittain) – architects and opponents of the bombing strategies. It describes the fate of ordinary civilians, drawing on a wealth of local and digital archival sources, memoir accounts, novels, and films, including Joseph Heller’s Catch-22 and John Huston’s The Battle of San Pietro.

The book will be of interest to readers concerned about the ethical, legal, and human dimensions of bombing and its effects on civilians, to students of military strategy and Italian history, and to World War II buffs. They will benefit from a people-focused history that draws on a range of eclectic and rarely used sources in English and Italian.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/24/22.

Currently Free.

*Deathworld *




  








A gifted gambler fights to survive on a hostile planet in this classic novel from the creator of science fiction antihero the Stainless Steel Rat.

The gravity is twice that of Earth. The weather is an unpredictable maelstrom. All species of life, both plant and animal, monstrous and microscopic, are lethal. And the environment is drenched with radioactivity.

This is planet Pyrrus, where telepathically gifted gambler Jason dinAlt has ended up after scamming a government casino out of a fortune. A small, fortified town stands against the nonstop natural onslaught, and its people are the descendants of hardened survivors. But there are some who exist outside the city—the “grubbers,” humans living in harmony with the nightmarish surroundings who share a mutual hatred with the technologically superior city dwellers.

These people fascinate Jason because they share his psionic abilities. And with their help he soon realizes that Pyrrus is more than just a planet. It’s alive. It’s intelligent. And it’s angry.

From the legendary author whose novel Make Room! Make Room! was the basis for the film Soylent Green, Deathworld is “an action story with a built-in mystery” (Analog).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Danger's Halo: (Holly Danger Book 1) *




  






153 years in the future, Earth doesn’t look much like it used to.

Holly Danger’s current assignment, gleaned from a set of foggy instructions and a handful of coin stuffed into a slot, is to pick up a street kid who’s about to terminate himself off a cliff. And, as a rule, she doesn’t turn down currency. Her job as a salvager keeps her fed and clothed above the norm, which isn’t saying much.

The norm in this city is a scrape-by existence in a post-apocalyptic world, where the rain never stops, food is always scarce, and the elite have deserted the ranks in search of something better. Picking up this urchin won’t take much time, even if he’s located outside city limits. Her craft is fast, her weapons deadly, and her tech has been optimized as well as it can be for a climate clogged with iron dust.

But things take a big turn when she decides to become the boy’s guardian instead of hand him over. Outskirts have descended on the city, and their plans don’t include playing nice. When her crew is backed against a graphene wall, it’s a good thing her Gem is primed and ready to go. It’s almost as deadly as she is…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Peace on Earth: An Irma Saves Christmas Novella *




  








Crime never goes on holiday...

Irma Abercrombie is an energetic retiree with a shadowy past, a mean right hook, and a profound love of Christmas. Surrounded by seasonal joy—and way too many stuffed Yuletide beavers—at the island house her family has owned for generations, she's all set for the perfect holiday.

But when a young friend asks for help with figuring out a financial snafu, her perfect day is in jeopardy. Can Irma—a woman with a yen for strong tea, cardio, and a well-oiled gun—find a thief before the festive season kicks off, or will Christmas be ruined?

Peace on Earth is a 30,000 word holiday novella, and is a spinoff of the Beaver Island Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sealed with a Hiss (Country Cottage Mysteries Book 13)*




  








It’s Valentine’s Day in Cider Cove. Love is in the air and so is murder. It’s February, Valentine’s Day is just around the corner and a couple of popular podcasters have descended on the inn with their rabid listeners in tow. The Perfect Pairing hosts decide to throw a funeral for every bad relationship their loyal fans have had, and things take a turn for the deadly before the casket can close for the night. A double homicide seems to have played out on the grounds of the Country Cottage Inn, and it’s up to Bizzy to solve the case before the very next funeral belongs to her.

Bizzy Baker runs the Country Cottage Inn, has the ability to pry into the darkest recesses of both the human and animal mind, and has just stumbled upon a body. With the help of her kitten, Fish, a mutt named Sherlock Bones and an ornery yet dangerously good looking homicide detective, Bizzy is determined to find the killer.

The Country Cottage Inn is known for its hospitality. Leaving can be murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Owl I Want for Witchmas is Hoo: A Wonky Inn Christmas Cozy Mystery Special*




  








t’s another cruel Yule for our favourite wonky inn proprietor.

Her owl familiar, Mr Hoo, has gone missing.

Our Alf can’t face the thought of festive frolics without her feathered friend, so she embarks on a frantic furtle for clues as to his whereabouts.

What she unearths prompts an uncomfortable journey into a hitherto undiscovered realm. Both Alf and her young friend Freddie are captured and sold into slavery.

But as you can imagine, Alf’s skills as a slave are as wonky as her witching prowess.

Can Alf come up with a plan that will lead to freedom for Freddie and herself? Will they find Mr Hoo? Can they make it back to Wonky Inn in time for Christmas?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murdered by Words: Midwest Cozy Mystery Series *




  








An editor murdered. A midlife romance. A small-town writer with the pen name of Sexy Cissy. Did someone hate steamy novels enough to commit murder?

The secret life of Kat, a widow, falls apart when her true identity becomes known, and she’s the one who finds her murdered editor. Will she be the next victim?

Kat has to find the murderer to save her reputation and her life, but who did it? Her editor’s husband? A woman obsessed with any book she considered to be morally objectionable? Or even the local banker's “trophy wife” who was worried that a character in Sexy Cissy’s novel was based on her?

Plenty of dogs, food & recipes by a USA Today Bestselling Author and Amazon All-Star.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*DEVIL’S CHIMNEY an absolutely gripping crime mystery with a massive twist (Detective Rutherford Barnes Mysteries Book 1) *




  








MEET DETECTIVE RUTHERFORD BARNES IN THIS BRILLIANT NEW CRIME SERIES FROM A SERVING POLICE OFFICER.

Discover an absolutely gripping crime thriller with a massive twist.

On a wild and stormy night on England’s south coast, ambitious young police constables Rutherford Barnes and Harriet Holden are doing the rounds when they see a burglar fleeing the scene of the crime.

And the location is Harriet’s house. The ground floor is ransacked. Scrawled in red across one wall are the words: DEAD COPS SLEEP LONG.

Then a few days later, Harriet’s battered body is discovered in a shabby seafront hotel.

Newly promoted to detective, Barnes vows to discover who killed his partner, and why.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Calculated Deception: The Calculated Series: Book 1 *




  








Dr. Ree Ryland must work with the FBI to catch a criminal before time runs out in this charming, character-driven read.

Dr. Ree Ryland is an engineering professor who loves her job and plays by the rules. Her life is reassuringly predictable – until an enemy hiding in plain sight decides her squeaky-clean reputation is the perfect cover to commit a crime.

When Agent Parker Landon and his FBI team discover that someone at the university has been procuring military-grade hardware by disguising it as test equipment, all evidence points to Ree. After the FBI intercepts a shipment that puts Ree in the clear, Parker is forced to tell her that she’s being used as a pawn by an unseen enemy. And now she’s in that enemy’s crosshairs. Ree turns down the protective detail offered by the FBI and insists on using her inside knowledge to help with the investigation. Parker is leery of bringing a civilian on to the team, but he’s surprised at how much fun he has working with Ree, even as he tries to keep her out of harm’s way.

Parker, Ree and the FBI team find increasingly worrying evidence that someone is quietly acquiring everything they need to cause destruction on a massive scale. Now, they must uncover the motive and identity of the killer hiding among Ree’s friends and colleagues before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Harpoon (The Fortress of Malta Book 1) *




  








The Fortress of Malta - Book 1


"A remarkable insight into the doubts and fears of a fighter pilot, contrasting relentless action with cool post-combat de-briefs." Frank Barnard


Never Surrender

Sea Hurricane pilot Edmund Clydesdale, a battle-weary loner with a secret, sets out on a vital convoy to the island of Malta.

Clydesdale is on the brink of becoming an ace. The only trouble is that he shouldn't be.

Blind luck, mistakes and politics have seen him awarded with four of the five kills he needs. As the convoy Operation 'Harpoon' heads into the Western Mediterranean with only a handful of worn-out fighters to protect it, the eyes of the Navy and the press are on him.

And soon, the eyes - and guns - of the enemy will be too.

Six ships carry vital supplies, without which Malta cannot survive the Axis onslaught. The ageing carrier HMS Eagle, with its complement of battered Hawker Sea Hurricanes and their overworked pilots, must face legions of German and Italian bombers, all desperate to send the transports to the bottom of the Mediterranean.

'Harpoon' is the first book in a series chronicling the struggle of the Royal Navy's 'few' to protect the island fortress of Malta in the dark days of 1942.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Prince of Spies (The Richard Prince Thrillers Book 1) *




  








*Find the truth; risk everything. A gripping WWII spy novel full of intrigue and peril from a modern master.*

1942: A German spy comes ashore on a desolate stretch of Lincolnshire beach. But he is hunted down by a young detective, Richard Prince. The secret services have need of a man like him...

In occupied Europe, Denmark is a hotbed of problems for British intelligence. Rumours of a war-ending weapon being developed by the Germans are rife.

Sent to Copenhagen, Prince is soon caught in a deadly game of cat and mouse. Dodging Gestapo agents, SS muscle and the danger of betrayal, his survival – and the war effort – hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/24/22.

*Sudden Victory*




  








Sudden Victory is an Historical account of the development of battlefield warfare, from the bloody trenches of World War I to the highly mobile warfare that stunned the world with the Blitzkrieg in September 1939.

General Erich Ludendorff, the German commander, called August 8 the “black day of the German army.” Although it was not yet obvious to the Allied commanders as the fighting went on for another three months, the German generals knew that they had not only lost the war but that the German people were doomed to years of suffering.

Sudden Victory focuses on four men who played pivotal roles in the transformation of the battlefield, and looks at the use of tanks in the Yom Kippur War of 1973 and the highly successful use by the Americans of the new Abrams tank in the first Gulf war of 1991 and the invasion of Iraq in 2003.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/25/22. Merry Christmas.

*Sentenced to Troll*




  








Big. Green. Barbaric. Who says a troll can’t be the hero?

When Chad's online persona finally catches up to him, he's sentenced to thirty days of full-immersion therapy designed to improve his anger issues.

In order to experience what it's like on the other side, he's forced to play as a forest troll, a long-hated race in Isle of Mythos.

To make matters worse, there are other “heroes” sent to rid the world of evil, each one on their own path of twisted redemption.

As Chad embraces the mantle of Chod the Barbarian Forest Troll, he quickly discovers that there's more to troll society than meets the eye, and his rage might be all that stands between them and extinction.

Trolling is easy, but being a hero…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Five Fun Female Sleuths: A Mystery Anthology *




  








In the mood for a handful of deliciously amusing cozy mysteries? It’s as if Stephanie Plum meets Jackie Brown and spars with Amelia Peabody in these five humorous puzzlers, featuring five unique leading ladies: a New Orleans poet-turned-private-eye, a witty Hollywood vampire, an American academic in Provence, a sassy San Francisco lawyer, and a sly divorcee starting anew in the 70s.
Prepare yourself for plenty of laughs, curl up, and devour all 5 cozies for a bargain!

LOUISIANA BIGSHOT

IT’S QUEEN LATIFAH PLUS DANNY DEVITO IN THIS MULTILAYERED MURDER MYSTERY BY EDGAR-WINNER JULIE SMITH
…Or it would be if this were a movie—in print, they’re Talba Wallis and Eddie Valentino. Talba’s got the beauty, the brains, the computer savvy, the poetic soul, the youth, the right demographic, and the sass. Eddie’s got the detective agency. Also a short fuse and yes, wisdom. Not only do they make it work, they’ve got chemistry.

And they need every skill and ounce of courage they can summon in this intricate tale of a decades-old conspiracy only now coming home to roost, with the murder of Talba’s friend Babalu Maya. Babalu is actually Clayton Robineau, daughter of the local banker in a small Louisiana town that bears her name. And that town has plenty of skeletons in its closet.

LOVE BITES

NOT YOUR MAMA’S POLICE PROCEDURAL—A COP STORY WITH BITE…AND ROMANCE
IN Adrienne Barbeau's second Vampyres of Hollywood mystery, Ovsanna’s the successful owner of her own Hollywood film studio and the star of 17 blockbuster horror films, plus three, sadly, that went straight to video. (But even vampyres have bad days.) Peter, on the other hand, is a Beverly Hills cop firmly rooted in human affairs, from the domestic issues of his lively Italian family to the romantic ones of his neighbor, snake dancer Suzie Q.

Though Ovsanna’s had flings with everyone from Genghis Khan to Errol Flynn, Peter’s got what it takes to catch her eye and hold her interest. And he’s one hell of a detective. Together, the duo takes on Hollywood in an action-packed mystery with sly satire, spiced and seasoned with paranormal characters that the author manages to turn into metaphors for the monsters we all encounter on a daily basis.

THE 13TH FELLOW

POETRY, MURDER, BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE...AND PROVENCE!
American Professor Havilah Gaie has always seen herself as “an academic version of Pam Grier’s characters in Tracy Whiting;s first mystery: smart, quick on their feet, loyal with a keen sense of purpose.” Now she’s got a chance to suit up for action because suddenly she’s a witness in a murder, having spoken with the victim on her phone moments before he was attacked.

SOURDOUGH WARS by Julie Smith

TO YOU, ITS JUST A FROZEN LUMP OF DOUGH; TO SOME, IT'S LIFE AND DEATH...
Especially to handsome Peter Martinelli, who wants to auction off the fabled sourdough starter from his family’s famous bakery. But who’d buy a frozen hunk of flour and water? Only, it turns out, every bakery in San Francisco, a national food conglomerate, and an upstart ringer with a mysterious backer. Someone would even kill for it. And does.

PAPER PHOENIX by Michaela Thompson

FIRST COMES DIVORCE, THEN COMES MURDER…
…or at least sweet thoughts of murder. Maggie Longstreet has plenty of them after slimy, ambitious Richard trades her in for a more recent model. She’s so depressed she can barely get out of bed when Larry Hawkins, a seemingly not-at-all depressed acquaintance, commits suicide out of the blue. Suddenly Maggie goes on high alert, remembering something her evil ex said about Larry—something highly suspicious...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Meerkat Murders (Kea Wright Mysteries Book 2) *




  








Indies Today 2109 Mystery of the Year!

A mysterious death, stranded in the middle of nowhere, and surrounded by strangers . . .

This isn’t Kea Wright’s first rodeo.

After an old friend calls in a favor, Kea joins a team of scientists studying meerkats in Africa. Seduced by the expedition’s luxurious accommodations, state-of-the-art equipment, and daily baskets of fresh muffins, Kea begins to wonder if she picked the wrong field of research. However, Kea soon discovers that the expedition is threatened by poachers and too many dad jokes. These seem like manageable challenges until people start dying . . .

While meerkats have the highest murder rate of any species, Kea quickly learns that humans are the most dangerous. She and her new friend Carter must discover the identity of the killer, or killers, before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Tahoe Moon (An Owen McKenna Mystery Thriller Book 20) *




  








A Young Girl Is Left At A Hotel
Tahoe Detective Owen McKenna is heading to a meeting when he finds a lost, deaf girl. McKenna learns that the girl, Camille Dexter, is 8 years old. Her grandfather, Charlie Dexter, left her to wait for him, but he has disappeared.

The Girl's Grandfather Is Found Dead
McKenna calls Sergeant Jack Santiago. They discover Dexter's body crushed by a recently-cut tree. The cause of death appears to be suicide. But as McKenna investigates, the details don't make sense, and he learns of other apparent suicides that are suspicious.

McKenna's Girlfriend And The Young Girl Are Almost Killed
McKenna's girlfriend Street Casey is driving with Camille Dexter when someone runs them off a steep mountain road. They miraculously survive.

A Killer Is After The Girl
When McKenna finds a common thread to all the deaths, that connection leads to the girl, the only person in the group who's still alive. McKenna thinks he knows the killer's identity, the meanest, most twisted man he's ever met. But before McKenna can find him, the man kidnaps Camille...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Caroline Creek Chaos (Caroline Creek Series Book 2) *




  








A community is most vulnerable without its leader. When Bishop Mast disappears from the Amish community of Caroline Creek, rumors, gossip, and speculation quickly begin to dominate conversations. That speculation is soon replaced by worry, and then, fear. Someone, or something, is manipulating members within the community—an invisible force, playing God with their lives. Still, steeped in tradition and manmade rules, they try mightily to stay the course. Now, they must elect a new leader to replace the bishop. But even in this simple task, the invisible force intervenes.

Maria Reader, a controversial Amish teen who is perpetually at odds with the ministers, who lives with one foot inside the community and one foot out, is one of the only people asking the tough questions. Maria teams up with Bruce Ellsworth, an English private investigator from the nearby city, and together, they search for the missing bishop. This job is made more difficult because of the manipulative messages that keep arriving in the mailboxes of members—messages that are shameful, hurtful, and that are designed to rouse suspicion and distrust.

The community's lack of leadership is ultimately their downfall. Caught in a tangled web of deceit, power struggles, and always the invisible force manipulating them, they finally run out of time and members begin to turn on each other. The only real question is, can Maria Reader save them before all is lost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Depths: A Technothriller *




  








In a research station five miles underwater, secrets await.

When Jen's son is kidnapped and her boss murdered, she is determined to find out why.

The answer may lie in a research station, abandoned for over thirty years and buried deep in the Atlantic. As Jen and her team descend to the station, they soon uncover evidence of a mysterious project that could have far-reaching consequences for the rest of the world.

But as they dig deeper, they realize they are not alone in the depths.

As they fight for survival, Jen must risk everything to save her son... or succumb to the dangers lurking in the darkness.

From USA Today Bestselling Author Nick Thacker, The Depths is a high-stakes technothriller that combines genetic engineering, deep sea exploration, military intrigue, and intense action-adventure.

For fans of Dan Brown, James Rollins, Matthew Reilly, Matthew Mather, and other near-future technothriller and science fiction authors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/25/22.

Currently Free.

*Christmas under Fire, 1944: The Last Christmas of World War II *




  







Bastogne in Belgium, Christmas 1944.

Plagued by biting cold and the nerve-wracking sound of exploding mortar bombs, American soldiers sang Christmas carols. They ate their meagre rations, yearning for well-laid Christmas dinner tables and roasted turkey. On the Eastern front, German military assembled to listen to Christmas music on the radio, if they had a little respite from the bloody battle against the advancing Red Army. After reading the latest mail from Germany, they wiped away their tears, thinking of their families back home. In liberated Paris as well as in other European cities, Christmas was celebrated no matter how limited the circumstances may have been. In the major cities in the western part of the Netherlands, occupied by the Germans, civilians scraped the very last bits of food together for a Christmas dinner that could not appease their hunger. POWs in camps all over the world looked forward to Christmas parcels from home. Even in Nazi concentration camps, inmates found hope in Christmas, although their suffering continued inexorably. 

Christmas Under Fire, 1944 describes the circumstances in which the last Christmas of World War II was celebrated by military, civilians and camp inmates alike. Even in the midst of war’s violence, Christmas remained a hopeful beacon of western civilization.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/26/22.

Currently Free.

*The Brotherhood of Merlin Boxset: The Prequel and Books 1-3*




  








A fabled magician. A legacy of protection. Will he be the last to serve?

A four-book set brimming with guns, grenades, swords... And Arthurian legends.

The Merlin wields his staff and pistol for the glory of the Round Table. So when tyrants and raiding barbarians invade, he doesn't hesitate to lead his powerful knights into a savage battle. But beyond the combat, a terrible darkness rises that could end the legendary sorcerer forever...

Orphaned and blinded, Dante yearns for revenge. Entering the brutal knight school pushes his resolve to its limits. And with relentless assassins out for his blood, the aspiring champion may never fulfill his destiny.

Though Merlin keeps watch over the boy prophesied to be his successor, all his work will have been in vain if he can't expose the realm's enemies. For if Dante falls, the Round Table will soon follow...

Can The Merlin and Dante unite the power of their gallant brethren to defeat evil?

The Brotherhood of Merlin Box Set contains the first three books in the action-packed Brotherhood of Merlin dark fantasy series, along with the bonus prequel of Merlin's origin story. If you like gritty heroes, gruesome battles and ruthless villains, then you'll love Rory D Nelson's epic adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Little Bit Witchy (A Riddler's Edge Cozy Mystery #1) *




  








Aisling Smith is about to try out for a new job - a job writing for a paper she's never heard of. But seeing as she's currently writing classified ads and obituaries, it would be foolish not to give it a shot.

Riddler's Edge might be a small town, but it's definitely not boring. The train hasn't even pulled into the station, and already a woman has been murdered.

According to the grumpy but gorgeous Detective Quinn, the passenger's death wasn't a murder at all. He insists that Bathsheba Brookes died of a nut allergy. Aisling doesn't believe it for a minute. She intends to discover the real story - a difficult challenge, considering the town's inhabitants seem to be keeping some very big secrets.

Riddler's Edge is a town where people wear sunglasses after dark, and creatures howl in the woods. It's also a town where, despite the strange occurrences, Aisling feels right at home.

But even if she gets to the bottom of Bathsheba's death, Aisling might not get to be the Daily Riddler's newest reporter. There's one final, mysterious test that she must pass - a test carried out by the newspaper's owner. And Aisling suspects he might be looking for more than just a journalist ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*I See You: Book 2 of The Majek Family Mysteries *




  







The Majek Family is back in this haunting mystery! When widowed corporate CEO David Majek receives a little souvenir snow globe for Christmas, he never imagines that his whole life will be turned upside - and his children's lives threatened by an unquiet spirit haunting the object. Along with his sons, Joshua and Eddie, his outlandish father, and many friends readers have grown to love in this paranormal mystery series, David embarks on a quest to solve a 50-year old cold case from among Long Island's elite and wealthy. Will he be able to solve the mystery and lay the unquiet spirit to rest...or will the spirit hurt those he loves? Even if you missed Book 1 of The Majek Family Mysteries, I Believe you, don't miss Book 2, I See You - you can catch up with the Majek family anytime in the series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The New Teacher: A Sheridan County Mystery (The Sheridan County Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Elizabeth Blau upended her life in the city to move to the Middle of Nowhere and start over. She reconnects with her estranged brother and begins her new life. First, Elizabeth lands a great job, then a date, and her luck seems to change for the better. But when the man’s body is found mangled in a ravine, the murder rocks the small town as fault descends upon the Blau Family.

Frustrated with the pace of local law enforcement, Elizabeth investigates loose threads among the ranchers. But when she starts to dig into the past, she gets a warning: folks don’t like outsiders poking around, and someone is on a mission to scare her out of town.

With friends becoming enemies in a landscape forged for hiding true intentions, Elizabeth must unravel the accumulating evidence to name the murderer. After one attempt on her life, if she can’t organize the proof in time, she will be the next target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Murder Afloat: A 1900s Historical Cozy Mystery (Lottie Lindberg Murder Mystery Book #1) (Lottie Lindberg Murder Mysteries) *




  








Cozy Mysteries With a Twist of History!
A husband’s dying wish. The trip of a lifetime. High seas and MURDER.

A chance collision between two strangers on the docks of Titanic has Lottie Lindberg’s sleuthing instincts kicking in. Once aboard the luxurious ship, the avid crime novel reader can’t look away, and becomes embroiled even deeper in the mystery. Uncovering a web of nefarious lies, Lottie attempts to pick them apart. But when clues turn to murder, Lottie Lindberg, and her little white Westie companion, Dickens, find themselves in over their heads.

Will Lottie and her dog be able to solve the whodunnit in time to expose the criminals, and save themselves? Or will it be too late for all involved as Titanic steams toward a deadly iceberg?

Murder Afloat, Book 1 in The Lottie Lindberg Mystery Series, is a clean, lighthearted historical cozy mystery, with no graphic sex, gratuitous violence or strong language. It is a globe-trotting, British detective mystery, featuring amateur woman sleuth, Lottie Lindberg, and her white West Highland Terrier dog companion, Little Dickens.

For lovers of amateur sleuth novels, full of intriguing twists and turns, vivid characters, despisable villains, a plucky, clever, charming protagonist, with a side of romance thrown in.

It is highly suggested readers read this series in order...for clarity and fun!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Textbook Murder: A Spencer University Cozy Mystery *




  








Summer semester. An easy syllabus. And a super dead colleague....
Law professor Chloe Parsons loves the idea of starting slow and taking on a nice, easy summer class at Spencer University. She hopes this one-year teaching commitment leads to a dream career of molding young lawyers into attorneys who change the world, one case at a time. But when she discovers the body of a fellow law professor in his office, she realizes the summer semester is heating up.

Knowing he was smack-dab in the middle of a high-profile embezzlement case, Chloe can't help but be curious who wanted him out of the way. As she begins to meddle she realizes someone is on to her.

Will Chloe uncover the truth behind the murder before this semester is her last?



***Previously published under author name Laina Turner. This current version has been reworked and reissued.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*What January Remembers (The Jolvix Episodes) *




  








A dysfunctional family holiday, a possible murder, and a partridge in a pear tree.

The Jaggers were once a tight-knit family. But after their mother’s tragic death years ago, the four children and their father have drifted further apart. The children grew up, moved away, and now have lives of their own. And Dad? Well, let’s just say his new live-in friend January also has a permanent residence in the uncanny valley.

After a disturbing, violent Christmas two years ago the Jaggers wish they could forget, they’re reuniting in their childhood southern California home dubbed “the Pink Castle” to give celebrating the holidays one more shot this year. But in the days before they gather, the children each get a sinister note that reads Your mother was murdered.

Could this be the bizarre work of Dad's companion bot January?

Or is one of the Jaggers hiding a horrible, guilty secret?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*FRANK DOY CRIME THRILLERS BOOKS 1–5 five gripping mysteries box set (Heart-pounding crime thriller and mystery box sets) *




  








IN THIS FIVE-BOOK BOX SET:

BOOK 1: RISKY MISSION
Beautiful, mysterious Vlasta George shows up at Frank Doy’s door. She'll give him good money to take her to a secret location in Europe, where she’s planning on starting a new life. Away from her murderous gangster husband. Will Doy be able to protect his client — and make it out alive?

BOOK 2: OUT OF THE NIGHT
When three bodies wash up on a Cleveland beach, the police call on Doy for help. And they’re not the only ones. A naked woman appears on his doorstep in the dead of night. In the morning she has disappeared without a trace. Who was she? And can Doy catch up to her before her pursuers?

BOOK 3: A DEATH AT SOUTH GARE
Doy visits wild South Gare, where a storm is raging. He can only watch as a man drowns out at sea. Three other men see it happen: the ones who pushed him to his death. Doy is the only witness and he knows the murdered man, an upstanding MP, deserves justice. But at what cost?

BOOK 4: LIVING DANGEROUSLY
An old friend turns up at Doy’s door in desperate need of help. Her son Tom ran over the son of a gangland boss. Now Doy is the only one who can keep him safe. Doy and Tom flee to an isolated country cottage, but trouble soon follows. Could there be more to the story than Tom is letting on?

BOOK 5: ONE DAMN THING AFTER ANOTHER
On holiday in Prague, Doy steps into a street fight without a second thought. He saves a billionaire Russian dissident from a brutal beating. But the Kremlin still wants him dead. And the only thing standing in their way is Frank Doy.

Don’t miss out on this series of unputdownable mysteries! YOU GET ALL FIVE OF THE ABOVE BOOKS IN THIS EDITION.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Hangman Box Set *




  








Silent Crime
This world is evil.
My mother used to tell me that evil only comes to those who are looking for it, and maybe she was right.
Corruption and death walk hand and hand in this town. I refuse to give in, but giving up seems to be my only option.
As a detective, I’ve seen enough killing for ten lifetimes, and now, leaving is the only way to keep my sanity.
I never thought that my last case while training my replacement would have a stranglehold on me personally.
It’s like the Hangman is placing the noose around my neck, and the rope is only getting tighter.

Guilty Crime
With new victims in his sights, the Hangman will stop at nothing to get his revenge, even if it means dragging Detective Jake Thomas down with him.
After making it personal, Jake is even more hellbent on solving the case, even if it means delaying his early retirement.
But when his only informant skips town and Jake finds most of the truth has been buried, not only with missing case files but in his own mind, can he and Detective Jo Calloway unlock the clues they need to bring the Hangman to justice before Chief O’Connor becomes the next victim?

Hidden Crime
Now that Detective Jake Thomas knows the Hangman’s true identity, he’s on the path to wrapping up the case, but when a revelation about Jo’s family makes waves between them, will they be able to see eye to eye and make it happen, or will the truth put obstacles in their way?
When Kyle Young comes to town with an agenda of his own, it puts him straight in the Hangman’s sights. Will the Hangman’s revenge plot go as planned, or will he find himself with some unhealthy competition?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Cosega Search: A Booker Thriller (The Cosega Sequence Book 1) *




  








The only thing bigger than his discovery
is the conspiracy to stop it!
Will he unlock the secrets in time?

A brilliant archeologist, with an impossible theory, unearths an extraordinary artifact. It is beyond imagining.

The find unleashes a mystery older than recorded time, rewrites human history, and promises to change the planet’s future.

It must be suppressed.

The most powerful forces in the world align against him.

Who can he trust?

A deadly competition for the artifact ensues. Capturing Gaines is not enough--everyone who has seen it must be killed.

Can he stay alive long enough to decode the Cosega Sequence?

Dig far enough into the past, you may just discover the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/26/22.

Currently Free.

*Nightfall America: Book 1 *




  







US combat veteran, John Reagan, takes risks and kills bad guys. He’s become an international legend. He’d rather be anonymous. Life off the battlefield would be safer. As he rises through the US military ranks, he is being targeted for assassination by SVR—Russia’s Foreign Intelligence Service. For Natasha Sokolov, the would-be assassin, this hit is personal. The Nightfall America series is a work of speculative, espionage fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/27/22.

Currently Free.

*Time Trap: Red Moon science fiction, time travel trilogy book 1 (Red Moon Trilogy) *




  








A time travel fantasy that is a fast-action thriller as much as a romantic tale.

Rayen awakens in an unfamiliar world called Albuquerque and is captured then stuck in an institute for strange students while they search for her family. She accidentally opens a portal, sending her and two unlikely sidekicks to a place harboring a deadly secret that can destroy the current world. All Rayen wants is to regain her memory and go home.

The only person who can help her is an elite fighter of the future fiercely protecting his ragtag group of unusual beings trapped in this fantastical world where killing the enemy and surviving is all that matters. With one impulsive action she believed would save a child, she proves she is his enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Don't Scream: 60 Tales to Terrify*




  








I picked up a hitchhiker.
Now I’m not sure I’ll get home alive.

I finally bought my own Airpods. I hear something terrifying when I wear them.

Today, I looked in the mirror... for the first time in 10 years.

Do NOT read a book called “Goodnight, Precious” to your children.

DON’T SCREAM brings you 60 terrifying tales for your darkest nights. This bestselling collection has every flavor of horror, from heinous murders to secret rooms, from sinister virtual realities to unexplained mysteries. Read... if you dare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Coco Pinchard Boxset: Five fabulously funny, feel-good romantic comedies in one!*




  








Between her cheating husband, her meddling in-laws, and an unexpected pregnancy, Coco Pinchard's life is coming apart at the seams. Can she pick up the pieces to find her long-awaited happily ever after? A sidesplitting box set from multi-million bestselling author, Robert Bryndza.

'Crime thrillers and romantic comedy, both--who knew? Had me belly laughing just as hard as I bite my nails when I read his suspense novels. Bryndza is a multi-talented writer!' Goodreads reviewer, 5 stars. ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


Book 1: The Not So Secret Emails of Coco Pinchard

The hilarious, feel-good, romantic comedy debut novel from No. 1 bestselling author Robert Bryndza. If you enjoyed flipping through Bridget Jones's diary, you'll love perusing Coco Pinchard's emails! Coco confides in her quirky, supportive friends as she deals with her life falling apart. Read the emails that tell the heartwarming and often hilarious tale of Coco picking up the pieces in this fun, feel-good Romantic Comedy.

Book 2: Coco Pinchard's Big Fat Tipsy Wedding

Coco thinks she's on the road to happily ever after with Adam until he inexplicably breaks up with her. Will one mistake cost them their whole future? Coco sets out to discover what has happened and uncovers a shocking secret Adam has been hiding from her. Full of hilarious twists and turns, Coco Pinchard's Big Fat Tipsy Wedding is a witty, heart-warming, romantic comedy - the stand-alone sequel to no.1 bestselling, The Not So Secret Emails of Coco Pinchard.

Book 3: Coco Pinchard, the Consequences of Love and Sex

Coco Pinchard has a great life, a bestselling memoir, and a handsome second husband. Things are going exactly as planned -- until her adult son runs into disaster, her ex's mother butts back into her life, and she finds out she's pregnant! Maybe life is more fun if you throw your plans out the window... The third book in Robert Bryndza's bestselling Coco Pinchard series is a hilarious diary with Coco's trademark wit and honesty, tracing the raging hormones and extraordinary twists that take her to motherhood for the second time.

Book 4: A Very Coco Christmas

It's time to go back in time to 1985! Coco Pinchard is home for Christmas after her first term at University. She's fallen hopelessly in love with Daniel Pinchard, a boy from the wrong side of the river. Coco's mother wants her to be with Kenneth, the son of posh friends Adrian and Yvonne Rosebury, who will be joining them for Christmas. As snow falls softly over the city, and eighteen-year-old Coco tries to juggle a series of hilarious events, the stage is set for a Christmas lunch like no other. A Very Coco Christmas is a delicious, stand-alone prequel short story to Robert Bryndza's smash-hit Coco Pinchard series.

Book 5: Coco Pinchard's Must-Have Toy Story

A sparkling feel-good comedy, which asks the question - how far would you go to get your child the must-have Christmas toy? It's now December 1992, and children are going crazy for the Tracy Island toy - almost as crazy as the parents! Christmas day is fast approaching and Coco Pinchard is desperately trying to track one down for her four-year-old son Rosencrantz. From dodgy dealings in a motorway lay-by, to extreme shopping in Hamley's with a Sylvanian Families fanatic, and having a go at the Blue Peter make-your-own Tracy Island, Coco tries everything in the hope that four-year-old Rosencrantz will open his must-have toy on Christmas morning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Bittersweet Betrayal: Spirited Sweets Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 1 *




  








Claire and Nick are the perfect crime-solving couple.
Except one of them is dead.

Ever since Nick passed, Claire has been able to see ghosts.

When Nick’s not-so-dearly departed grandma makes an untimely exit, Nick relies on his ever-clever wife to track the clues and bring the killer to justice. Claire is more than willing to take the case if only to send Grandma up to the Pearly Gates and get her out of her hair...and bakery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Beach Blanket Homicide (Lucy McGuffin, Psychic Amateur Detective Book 1) *




  








*Lucy is a human lie-detector. Her rescue dog Paco is a ghost whisperer. Together, they solve crime in this laugh-out-loud cozy mystery series!*

Everyone agrees that Lucy McGuffin bakes the best muffins in Whispering Bay, but she's got another talent, one that she's tried her whole life to hide. Lucy can always tell when a person is lying or telling the truth. Being a human lie detector isn't all that it's cracked up to be. Especially when you don't really want the answer to the universal question: Does this dress make my butt look big?

When Lucy is hired to cater the opening celebration of the new community center, she stumbles across the dead body of Abby Delgado, a prominent member of the Sunshine Ghost Society. Lucy's brother, Father Sebastian, a local priest, was the last person to have seen Abby alive. Convinced he'll be breaking a confidence, Sebastian refuses to cooperate with the police, forcing Lucy to put her skills to the test to save her brother's good name.

Enter the town's hew hotshot deputy, Travis Fontaine. Travis doesn't want an amateur like Lucy snooping around his turf, so he offers her a deal. He'll stay out of her kitchen if she'll stay away from his crime scene. But Lucy isn't about to let her brother's fate rest in the hands of an arrogant cop. Good thing she has her best friend Will and her new little rescue dog Paco to back her up, because it's up to Lucy to figure out what everyone in the quaint little beachside town is hiding.

NOTE: This book was previously published under the name Maria Geraci.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The After Hours Deception (Masquerade Inc. Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  







Petal Morgan finds herself, at twenty-eight, not only without any sort of compass leading her to her lifelong dream (she has as yet to identify), not to mention the student loans stacking up against her (how much education is too much?), now perched on the edge of bankruptcy while accepting, with the shame that comes from failure, taking over the unfinished apartment over her parent's garage. But when an unexpected encounter with an old friend leads her to the kind of job she never expected, she not only uncovers her talents, but a dead body to boot. Deception has never been so lucrative... Welcome to Masquerade Inc. Cozy Mysteries!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Babbling Brook Naked Poker Club - Book One (The Babbling Brook Naked Poker Club Series 1) *




  







In Book One of this cozy mystery series, a morose parrot with a reputation for biting sums up Brookside Retirement Community for reluctant resident, Josephine Bartlett. But when Brookside turns out to be a setting for art theft, dodgy dealings, and naked poker, it becomes vastly more interesting. Josephine investigates the unusual goings on with friend and handwriting expert, Lill Fitzel. And the two befriend a young woman Josephine tries to prevent from making the same mistakes she has made.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*I Have a Secret (Sloane Monroe Book 3) *




  








Doug Ward has been running from his past for twenty years.

But after his fourth whisky of the night, his steely resolve has started to crack, and he doesn't want to keep quiet -- not anymore.

When blood is found on the deck where Doug was last seen, private investigator Sloane Monroe goes in search of the truth and uncovers the biggest secret of them all.

If you like stories that keep you guessing, you'll be up all night with this page-turning mystery, a New York Times bestselling series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Air Battle Central Europe*




  








The Red Army is pouring over the border, hitting NATO with its superiority in tanks, men, and conventional firepower.

How would the U.S. and its allies strike back?

The Allied Tactical Air Force is composed of American and European pilots strapped into the cockpits of the world's most lethal aircraft.

With F-14s, the long-range F-111F, Harriers, and missile-firing anti-tank helicopters, they are ready to strike behind enemy lines, neutralize the Soviet Air Force, and blunt the armor/infantry attack.

Written by a leading expert, drawing on the words of the men who would do the fighting and the commanding, here is a riveting look into the million-dollar killing machines, the high-tech weapons systems, the formations, the reconnaissance, and the split-second coordinating it will take to battle the enemy.

From defense suppression to knocking out bridges to high-altitude dogfights, Air Battle Central Europe shows what the battle would really be like — and who would win it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/27/22.

Currently Free.


*Both Ends of the Barrel: From the Troop Surge to Fort Hood A Dozen Years in the Global War *




  








I led a relatively adventurous life, even before I joined the Army. I faced many of the same challenges that most people encounter on a daily basis. When I enlisted and deployed overseas to fight the global war on terror, I knew my odds of surviving depended on my preparedness, my fellow soldiers, and a lot of luck.

I had a very bad day at work shortly after returning home to Fort Hood from my second deployment. When I least expected it, in the safety and security of a military base on American soil, I was shot four times, including a direct blow to my head. In an instant, my lifelong good health and carefree lifestyle was history. Ironically, I had always wanted to be a noteworthy part of history, and for my sins, I got exactly what I wanted.

I was the most critically wounded survivor of the Fort Hood terrorist massacre. My daily challenges are incomprehensible to those who have never experienced such a devastating, life-changing tragedy.

After several painful, yet important years of recovery in hospital environments, thousands of supporters have urged me to write this book and share the details of my ordeal. In the pages of this book, I share stories from my time in the US First Cavalry during the most important decade of the 21st century. I also feel honored to have the opportunity to memorialize the 13 victims who perished at Fort Hood on November 5th, 2009, as well as my brothers in arms who lost their lives overseas.

Make no mistake, I’m not looking for sympathy, nor am I crying the blues. I’m quite grateful to be alive and have the opportunity to find some good in this very bad situation. My goal is to dedicate my life to helping others overcome their PTSD from traumatic experiences. This book is the tool which will help me accomplish that task. If my story empowers just one person to overcome their challenges and live a better life, then this soldier has accomplished his mission.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Outcasts of Earth (Outcast Marines Book 1) *




  








Criminals. Murderers. Thieves. That’s what makes the Outcast Marines special. And expendable.

A Military Science Fiction adventure from #1 Bestselling author James David Victor.

The Outcast Marines are the worst of the worst. If you’re conscripted, you will likely spend the rest of your days going on desperate missions that no one else can, or will, do. That’s an option Solomon, Jezzie, Malady, and the other Outcasts gladly took, though, because the alternative was certain death on a remote prison moon. And it’s a good thing too, because sometimes it takes some truly bad guys to save the day.

Outcasts of Earth is the first book in the Outcast Marines series. If you like science fiction with “heroes” who are anything but, the Outcast Marines will suck you into their battle to save humanity, from itself and the rest of the galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Witch You Wouldn't Believe (Lemon Tea Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*




  








Welcome to Lemon Bliss, Louisiana where an abandoned lemon tea factory is the most happening place in town and witches secretly rule the roost.

Violet Broussard gets called back to the hometown she left in the dust when a dead body is found in the abandoned factory bequeathed to her by her grandmother. Violet has plans, big plans, and they most definitely don’t involve staying in Lemon Bliss any longer than necessary. The town is mostly famous for its lemon tea infused with enough alcohol to make one experience bliss, hence the town’s name.

Yet, once she’s there, things get a tad wacky. There’s the old factory, which has amateur supernatural investigators sneaking into it, there’s the fact that the moment Violet sets foot in town, no one wants her to leave, and then things get plain crazy.

Violet’s mother announces she’s a witch, and so is Violet and apparently half the freakin’ town. Violet’s busy trying to absorb this astonishing fact—who knew?!—and gets caught up in sorting out exactly how a dead body ended up in the factory.

Fending off the opinions of her mother and a gaggle of coven witches, Violet finds herself falling for Gabriel, a too-handsome-for-his-own-good sort who happens to be descended from witches as well. As if she doesn’t have enough going on already.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Someone Else’s Daughter: Book I (A Miranda's Rights Mystery 1)*




  








Thirteen years ago, Miranda Steele's abusive husband stole her newborn baby daughter and gave her up for adoption.

Now Miranda thinks she's close to finding her.

Until she finds the body of a young teen in the woods.

Is this her daughter?

And will the handsome detective investigating the case help her? Or drive her crazy? He thinks she can be a private investigator, too.

She has to find her daughter.
He has to find a killer.
Together, can they save a lost young girl?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Water's Dead: A DI Nyree Bradshaw Novel *




  








Two victims: one dead, one missing.

DI Nyree Bradshaw is still fuming over the early release of Sean Clemmons, a violent offender she’d only recently put away.

He’s responsible for the death of the young Māori woman washed up in a local waterfall pool. She’s sure of it.

Then she learns that the victim was last seen with six-year-old diabetic Lily Holmes, now reported missing. To find Sean, she must find Lily. She’s prepared to drive herself and her team to exhaustion in the hunt.

But as Nyree soon discovers, it’s not just the suspects she’s up against.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*REVENGE: A non-stop action and adventure technothriller (Hugo Xavier Series Book 1) *




  








They shot his brother. He'll hunt them down.

Ex-Special forces Hugo Xavier is thrown into the fray when his twin brother is shot. As he hunts the assassin, he must confront a culprit with motives that extend beyond his brother to a deadlier conspiracy that could ravage the world. Hugo is thrown into an international conspiracy where nothing is as it seems, and he must use all means to survive.

Who shot his brother and why?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/28/22.

Currently Free.

*Front and Homeland: The War Years: 1941 - 1942 (The Protocols Book 4)*




  







Front and Homeland: The War Years: 1941-1942, The Invasion of the Soviet Union, is the fourth book in The Protocols series, a series chronicling the history of authoritarianism in the modern era, its focus the Holocaust and the Second World War.

Book four continues the story of people caught up in events. Their lives are framed within the events of thinking of their time. It is June 22, 1941: Adolf Hitler has betrayed the non-aggression pact signed between the Third Reich and the Soviet Union on August 23, 1939. Over six million Axis soldiers are invading, and despite many warnings, the Red Army is unprepared. A life and death struggle has begun between the armies of Third Reich and the Soviet Union, the outcome of which may determine the future of the world. On December 7, 1941, the Japanese Empire attacks the United States fleet anchorage at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii, and December 11, the Third Reich declares war on the United States. The Battle of Atlantic intensifies; armies surge back and forth across North Africa, and the "sleeping giant," the United States, begins to strike back. 

Like all the books in the series, Front and Homeland is composed of excerpts taken from memoirs, diaries, radio transcripts, speeches, news and feature articles, situation reports, and other historical documents selected not only for their ability to illustrate the past, but for their relevance in terms of the times in which we live.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/29/22.

Currently Free.

*Wizardoms: Balance of Magic (Fate of Wizardoms Book 2) *




  








Ruthless wizards vie for a vacant throne.

The result could alter the balance of magic and doom their world.

A wizard lord is dead, the result of an exotic scheme made possible by an amulet known as the Eye of Obscurance.What if the amulet falls into the wrong hands?

With a throne vacant, a rival wizard lord seeks to expand his power, capturing prayers meant for another and strengthening his magic beyond anything ever recorded. The world will tremble should his power rise to that of two gods.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Wizardoms: Temple of the Oracle (Fate of Wizardoms Book 3)*




  








A wizard lord bent on conquest. Mythical creatures return and threaten the lands. A foreboding future awaits.

Thrones lie vacant while a ruthless wizard lord seeks world domination.Armed with unequaled magic, who can stop his mad lust for power?

Monsters from legend arise and stalk the land. Who or what is behind their return?

The Seers of Kelmar, a reclusive sect of prophets, claim the future has become obscured from their visions. What foreboding future awaits the Eight Wizardoms?

A band of reluctant heroes embark on a quest to stop the chaos sweeping over the Eight Wizardoms. Can they prevent the end of their world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Awakening (Sorciel Saga, Book 1)*




  








Jackson Thomas has never believed in the supernatural, until a mythological creature rescues him from the Louisiana bayou. Thinking his imagination is to blame, Jackson dismisses the incident and worries about normal things like starting high school and talking to girls. But when fantasy collides with reality, Jackson is hurled into a mystical world. He is stalked by an old man who disappears into thin air, his family is attacked by ghostly shadows, and then his dad goes missing.

Embarking on a mission to find his dad, Jackson and his best friend, Trey, discover an Isle in the sky brimming with mystery, prophecy, and familiar faces. If Jackson accepts his place in this magical society, he shatters his belief he is normal but gains insight into a magical future and his dad’s disappearance. Or does he? An unprecedented uprising of dark magic has put a target on Jackson’s back...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Haunting of Capstone Mill: A Riveting Haunted House Mystery*




  







After their harrowing experience at White Haven Manor, the ghost-hunting team thought they could finally take a break. But when a woman approaches them with a plea for help in discovering the cause of her husband's death, they're pulled into a new and dangerous mystery. As they begin to investigate, a ghostly figure begins to haunt one of their own, delivering a chilling message: trapped. With no escape in sight, the team must race against time to uncover the truth and survive another night of terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Henry Halifax and the Tutori's Cloak *




  







The legend of the Tutori was something Henry Halifax had never imagined to be real - an ancient organization tasked with watching over the animal kingdom from the shadows. After a chance encounter with the elusive Tutori, Henry and his fiercely loyal dachshund quickly become entangled in a global pursuit that will demand courage at every turn. But courage only gets you so far and Henry must carefully navigate a web of treachery within the Tutori ranks if he’s going to survive onboard the Arthur Broome. Not sure who to trust after his worst fears are realized, Henry will stop at nothing to unravel the mystery behind a bizarre wave of international zoo heists before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Beaches, Bungalows, & Burglaries (A Camper & Criminals Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








SOUTHERN HOSPITALITY WITH A SMIDGEN OF HOMICIDE

USA Today Bestselling author Tonya Kappes brings you southern and quirky characters in her mystery series. Her stories are charged with humor, friendship, family and life in small southern towns.

Hi. I'm Mae West. No. Not the actress.

If you would've told me year ago that I was going to be broke and penniless after my husband took everyone to the cleaners after he pulled off one of the biggest Ponzi schemes, leaving me a run down campground, a set of camper keys, before he escaped prison and when the FBI came to the campground to see if I helped him escape, then the no good you know what floated up to the top of the lake in that campground making me the number one suspect, I'd said you were lying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Twenty-Eight and a Half Wishes (Rose Gardner Mystery, Book 1) *




  








It all started when I saw myself dead.

For Rose Gardner, working at the DMV on a Friday afternoon is bad even before she sees a vision of herself dead. She’s had plenty of visions, usually boring ones like someone’s toilet’s overflowed, but she’s never seen one of herself before. When her overbearing momma winds up murdered on her sofa instead, two things are certain: There isn't enough hydrogen peroxide in the state of Arkansas to get that stain out, and Rose is the prime suspect.

Rose realizes she’s wasted twenty-four years of living and makes a list on the back of a Wal-Mart receipt: twenty-eight things she wants to accomplish before her vision comes true. She’s well on her way with the help of her next-door neighbor Joe, who has no trouble teaching Rose the rules of drinking, but won’t help with number fifteen-- do more with a man. Joe’s new to town, but it doesn’t take a vision for Rose to realize he’s got plenty of secrets of his own.

Somebody thinks Rose has something they want and they’ll do anything to get it. Her house is broken into, someone else she knows is murdered, and suddenly, dying a virgin in the Fenton County jail isn’t her biggest worry after all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Annabelle Archer's Holiday Collection: A Wedding Planner Cozy Mystery Collection (Annabelle Archer Wedding Planner Mystery Collections Book 2) *




  








'Tis the season for mistletoe and matrimony--with a touch of murder.
3 books. 450+ pages of holiday cozy mysteries that are both merry and madcap.

The holidays are not so holly and jolly for DC's premier wedding planner. In two novellas and a novel, Annabelle Archer and her zany crew attempt to keep holiday spirits bright as they encounter an abandoned baby, search for a missing Santa Claus, and are snowed in for the holidays--with a killer. On top of all that? They've got holiday parties to plan and brides on the verge of throwing holiday hissy fits.

Annabelle Archer's Holiday Collection contains two novellas and one novel (all previously published) from the award-winning cozy mystery series. Books included:

Marry and Bright, A Novella--Book 11 in the series
Claus for Celebration--A Novel--Book 15 in the series
Slay Bells Ring--A Novella--Book 17 in the series

If you like larger-than-life characters, madcap capers, and an insider’s look at glamorous society weddings, then you’ll love this funny and festive holiday collection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*THE CROSSBOW STALKER: a serial killer strikes in the heart of England (Detectives Roy and Roscoe crime fiction series Book 2) *




  








Midlands police chase a serial killer who inflicts death by the new urban weapon of choice.

Given the targets seem enveloped in love affairs and deceitful liaisons, Chief Inspector Gavin Roscoe suspects a motive of jealousy and revenge. But as the number of victims increases, the connection between them wears thin.

Is it really a broken heart holding the crossbow? And if it’s not some crazed Cupid, who has their finger on the trigger?

Plucky Detective Sergeant Sunita Roy doesn’t think they are looking in the right places. Yet without evidence, her theory won’t hold water. With the help of valiant and besotted DI Tom Vickers, she’ll take considerable risks to hunt down the hunter.

Following multiple leads, the duo will need to collar the right suspect, but nothing is quite what it seems in this exciting police procedural full of twists and turns.

If you like realistic crime fiction that keeps you guessing, you’ll love this book!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Adjusters: Part one*




  








A cinematic novel project, read it before watching it.
For lovers of excitement and adventure, this novel tells of hidden worlds that control people's affairs. Worlds dedicated to serving people in parallel worlds, but of a similar time to ours. The story begins with events from the seventeenth century to the twenty-second century, but it also jumps between the distant past and the distant future. And what we think may have happened by chance, is often not the case. Rather, they are things destined to happen, as they are set to happen. There are no coincidences in this world. This is the idea that this novel wants to convey to the readers. Although it is a fictional novel, it is not entirely far from reality. The earth in the novel is different from our earth, but the time on both is almost the same. If you read the novel, you will find through its characters and the sequence of events that they are related to incidents we have read about before. How many joys and pleasures were born from the womb of suffering, and how many great nations were born from the womb of defeat?! All these are not coincidences, but rather everything happens in the time and place specified for it, on a precise measure. Whoever wants to see it will see it, and whoever does not want to see it will not!

The Adjusters are a group of hidden people who correct mistakes, fix what others have corrupted, and prevent disasters or mitigate their effects. To be one of the Adjusters, he must be one of the chosen and then trained to withstand their strict living, acquire their abilities, and live their long lives.

The story begins when one of the adjusters rescues a child after his parents are killed by an enemy army. The child is adopted by a respectable family, and this child grows up in a home full of tenderness, but with a strict upbringing. Thus, the child grew up in the best way until he reached the age of 18, when the one who saved him called him to join their group, and he agreed. Then the journey of the young man begins on the way to joining the adjusters, with training that continues for centuries. The long training period is not long compared to the lifespan of the two adjusters, because their lives last a thousand years or more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Layers: Mind Games Book 1 *




  







How far would you go to find out who killed your mother? Miranda will do what it takes. Determined to find out the truth she contacts her father whom she's never met. Maybe she should have never come looking for answers. As this story about murder, betrayal and dark desires unfolds, things take an unsuspected turn. Things from the past find their way back to the surface and the dead might not be so dead after all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Circle: Mind Games Book 2 *




  








A serial killer taking the lives of young men is roaming the busy streets of Cape Town.

Are the murders just the evil doing of a religious lunatic or is a much more convoluted motive at stake? While DI Brite gets closer to the truth, ghosts from his past keep appearing. Solving the case is turning into an obsession weaving its way through his analytical mind. But is he up to the task or far to occupied with his connection to Isar Efra?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Aroostine Higgins Series: Box Set 1 (Books 1 and 2) (Aroostine Higgins Thriller Box Set) *




  








Buckle up for a double dose of suspense and action in this two-book thriller set from USA Today bestselling author Melissa F. Miller!

CRITICAL VULNERABILITY (Book 1):

Government records, medical equipment, elevators, security alarms … they’re all remotely controlled and monitored by computerized industrial control systems. It’s convenient, efficient, and potentially deadly.

Assistant U.S. Attorney Aroostine Higgins has put her personal life on hold to join the Department of Justice’s elite Criminal Division. She’s about to prosecute a major bribery trial—one that could make or break her career.

But everything’s going wrong.

Her pretrial motion vanishes from the federal court’s electronic docketing system. Her apartment catches fire. Routine dental surgery turns into a near-death experience. By the time Aroostine realizes her string of bad luck is anything but random, the stakes are greater than the outcome of a high-profile court case.

Determined to win at any cost, a hidden enemy threatens to destroy her—and the only man she’s ever loved—unless she can stop him. Now, it’s personal.

CHILLING EFFECT (Book 2):

Rumors of money skimming, murder, and stolen military weapons swirl around a Central Oregon reservation.

Aroostine is sent to investigate in the hopes that her Native American roots will help her win trust in a community wary of outsiders.

She arrives to find her would-be informant executed in his home. As she digs deeper into rumors and the murder, she butts heads with tribal authorities bent on solving the crime and doling out punishment on their own terms.

After she and her husband Joe narrowly escape a deadly ambush on the reservation, she has no idea whom to trust … and who wants to kill her.

Dive into this smart, action-packed series today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Deception: Love, Loss, Leverage, Murder -- Seduction Series #4 (Seduction Thriller Series) *




  








DECEPTION: What could go wrong living in a perfect world?

“An intriguing mix of fact and fiction with story lines woven into a surprising conclusion. Couldn’t put it down.” Reader Review

Meet Octavius, leader of a global cartel and owner/CEO of Tavius Global Enterprises, who has solved the ever-present worker retention problem. He supplies an all-inclusive work-play-live environment that appears to meet all his employees' needs. Once he gets a vital piece of tech support, he’ll offer his solution to companies worldwide.

Enter Christopher Gregory, wealthy software mogul, and Rachel Allen, human rights author. Chris owns the tech Octavius needs, and Rachel sees the flaw in Octavius’s perfect community. Their obstruction to Tavius Global’s expansion plans puts them in lethal danger.

Meanwhile, FBI special agents Beth Neilson and Eric Jarrod, Missing Persons Division, are tracking down a missing Tavius Global employee family. They’re working for U.S. President Dani Mitchell to undermine Octavius’s opposition to Mitchell’s environmental agenda.

Whether survival is in Kryller, Missouri, Chicago, Illinois, or an island off the Alaskan coast, nothing is as it seems. Still, our heroes Rachel, Chris, Beth, Eric, and US President Dani Mitchell persist in an international cat-and-mouse game that threatens their lives at every turn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Network (The Blackwell Files Book 11) *




  








Some crimes aren't what they seem.

NSA agents Alton and Mallory Blackwell join the search for missing colleague and friend David Dunlow. The investigation into Dunlow’s disappearance leads them into the midst of a shocking international conspiracy: finance ministers from around the world are being targeted in a carefully planned series of assassinations.

The Blackwells must piece together a complex and multi-layered puzzle to discover THE NETWORK’s end game…before the shadowy organization strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/29/22.

Currently Free.

*STILL NOT DEAD: A Sam Sunborn Novel *




  








Sam Sunborn is dead. But is he really? Sam is not physically here, and his wife Monica resents him for deserting her and leaving their son fatherless. Yet, from the digital beyond and with Monica’s reluctant help, he’s dead set on stopping the most diabolical terrorist scheme the world has ever known.

Ashaki LaSalam has escaped from prison with the help of her lover, a mob boss with vast resources and a deadly secret. And Ashaki is bent on revenge after the U.S. left her Kurdish mother to be raped and killed when America abandoned its Mideast allies. With a revolutionary neural weapon that can erase anyone’s memories forever, she launches devastating mass amnesia attacks, first on political leaders and then entire cities. Can America survive this mad assault on our minds?

If you like heart-pounding action, mind-bending inventions, and terrifying villains, then you'll love Charles Levin's gripping saga.


----------



## Harry Nicholson 1513

To celebrate the turning of the year, this little eBook anthology, 'Green Linnet' by British writer Harry Nicholson, is free from today until 3rd January. Humorous and sober short stories of the sea and of Yorkshire, interleaved with verse. 

Green Linnet eBook : Nicholson, Harry: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

and on other Amazon sites.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/30/22.

Currently Free.

*Alexandra Forever 2291 — Book One: The Strange Matter of the Red Dwarf *




  








A red dwarf system bursts into our universe. Is it merely a star system or is it something else entirely?

This frequently humorous space opera adventure opens on the crest of a gravity tsunami, when a red dwarf star system punches through the fabric of space-time and barrels toward the Milky Way Galaxy. The Early Warning Centre can only watch helplessly as colonized space braces for impact.

The dire situation takes an unforeseen twist in this science fantasy when an SOS transmission from a long-lost experimental starship, The Invictus, is traced to the sole planet orbiting the red dwarf.

Alexandra, Post Office Marshal and living goddess, is in an action-packed race against time when she is conscripted to retrieve either The Invictus itself or, failing that, its top-secret data, before the ship is lost to imminent galactic collision, or worse, falls into the wrong hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Premedicated Murder: A Psychic Mystery (A Medium with a Heart Paranormal Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








Check out the first book in the Medium with a Heart Series Paranormal Mystery.

Following her husband's death, Joanna tries regaining her long-blocked psychic powers. Fake it until you make it becomes her motto.

Though she may not be the most honest medium, she tries to bring her clients peace and closure during their grief. With the help of her two amazing assistants and her charismatic personality, her fame grows allowing her to pay off the debt from her husband’s death.

It's her fame that leads to her being contacted by a local pharmaceutical executive, Jeremy Landon. He begs for help him find a killer.

Why should she help him? She’s a medium, not a homicide detective. What skills does she have?

The only skill that matters – she can see him.

After her initial surprise to have her powers back wears on, she digs into the investigation, Joanna finds herself caught up in this bizarre request endangering her life, but with the help of her assistants and a sexy detective, she may pull this off.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Eine Melange of Murder: A Cozy Christmas Winter Murder Mystery (Claire Andersen Murder for All Seasons Cozy Mystery Series Book 5)*




  








IT’S CHRISTMAS IN VIENNA
Claire and Evelyn take Austria! What could possibly go wrong?
(A couple of bodies, genau)

Culinary artisan, amateur sleuth, foster and dog mom—not to mention bed & breakfast hostess with the mostess—Claire Andersen has been snowbirding in idyllic Appalachian haven Galway, Maryland for about a year now. The smalltown life is quaint but vivid, the B&B biz is booming, and things are finally progressing with her longtime-crush-turned-official-sweetheart, Ray Hamilton. But, truth be told, the girl could use a break. Courtesy of dear friend Ellen Winowski’s airline miles … what better break than a European adventure and Christmas getaway to fairy-tale Vienna with her trusty galpal, Evelyn?

There are picturesque Christmas markets, museums and historical tourist attractions galore, classical music mainstays—and, of course, traditional Austrian culinary fare and Viennese café culture. But no sooner have the girls checked into the storied Hotel Schnüfflerhof Wien than their snooty fellow American traveler—a Texan hausfrau and oil-fortune heiress with several axes to grind—turns up murdered in cold blood (and with a safe of missing jewels, to boot).

Could the murderer-slash-thief be Wolfgang, the hotel concierge with a history of criminal activism? His lover, the stoic Birgit? Helga, the Norwegian chambermaid? The shady Irish Navyman, Edwin Hitchens? Or is Karl “Stubbs” Stübenaus, nicknamed “The Chameleon” by the Austrian Press—an infamous but retired and very much missing cat burglar—the ticket? Meanwhile, back home in Maryland, Ray Hamilton has a mystery all his own to solve…

Is it possible the two cases are somehow connected—and that murder has literally followed Claire Andersen across the pond? It’s a puzzle only Claire can solve. And she’d better hop to it. Because this murderous feind knows no (international) boundaries!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Herbs and Homicide: A Small Town Contemporary Cozy Mystery (Heywood Herbalist Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








From Hollywood, California, to Heywood, Arizona, trouble follows her...

After her husband’s brutal killing and her fall from the Hollywood elite, the disgraced Samantha Rathbone moves to Heywood hoping to forget her past and live a quiet life of anonymity as Sam Jones.

When she takes a job at the local herbal shop, Sage Advice, and the owner is found murdered, Sam is pushed back into the unwanted spotlight when she becomes the number one suspect. As she wades through ugly family drama, the questionable business practices of others, and the lies embroiled in a small town, she searches for the true killer, hoping to save herself.

Will Samantha be able to find the murderer before she’s put away for a crime she didn’t commit?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*A Few Murders in My Neighborhood *




  








April September, struggling mystery writer, can’t get a publisher.
At 36, April’s temporary bank job is metastasizing into a career.

At 38, Police Academy reject Preston Tremlock has an obsession
that keeps him jobless. Currently, Tremlock is “investigating” a
few murders in the neighborhood and annoying the holy hell
out of the police – oh, did we mention he has a 148 IQ?

Then something wonderful happens. April’s bank gets robbed.
The bank thieves are cornered by the police who find…nothing.
Just empty suitcases? The $2.5 million in cash – disappeared.

When her bank offers a quarter-million-dollar reward, April September,
rejected mystery writer, quits her hated job to solve a real mystery
and to write a book no publisher will reject! Oh, here’s the best part –
April joins forces with the ‘nut job’ genius, Tremlock, unemployed again.

The two failures put everything on the line to reap the bank’s reward
and to change the trajectory of their lives.

In this cozy mystery, a frustrated writer turned female sleuth joins forces with an infuriating amateur detective, setting off a comedic attempt at solving a caper that pits them against some unlikely criminals, a few agitated police detectives, and even a roomful of Santas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Secret at Sunset Hill: A Katie Porter Mystery *




  






Twenty-one-year-old Katie Porter is beginning a career as a newspaper reporter for her local paper. Her first assignment is to cover the debutante party of a close friend but soon finds herself investigating a complicated mystery from her past that could affect her future. Will she be ready for intrigue, spies, codes, and even possible romance?

Only time will tell in this very first Katie Porter Mystery!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Dukes, Drinks, and Murder: Victoria Parker Regency Mysteries Book 1*




  








After receiving a most unexpected personal invitation for a weekend of leisure and celebration, Miss Victoria Parker leaves London for the country seat of the Duke of Everton. Although unsure as to why a lowly spinster such as she would be invited anywhere by a duke, Victoria's trusted assistant, James Kensington, assures her it must concern her late father’s accounting firm, which she secretly runs.

Unfortunately for them both, James is dead wrong.

On the first night of her stay, events take a murderous turn when Victoria discovers her host dead from apparent poisoning. Worse still, the other guests believe Victoria may have played a part in the duke's untimely death.

With a killer on the loose and her name on the line, Victoria sets out to solve the mystery of His Grace's murder. But discovering "whodunit" might prove more difficult than she first believed; it seems everyone at Stanting Estate has a motive to want the duke dead.

Knowing that she cannot complete this task alone, Victoria turns to James for help. As the two work closely together, new feelings begin to emerge, yet Victoria attempts to suppress them. After all, it would not do to fall in love with an employee. For each clue she unravels, however, Victoria finds herself not only closer to unmasking the murderer, but closer to James, as well. Can she solve the murder before she loses both her reputation and her heart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*KILLER ON THE MOORS a gripping crime thriller full of twists (Detective Joanna Piercy Murder Mysteries Book 1) *




  








MEET YOUR NEW FAVOURITE DETECTIVE. SHE’S AN OUTSIDER IN A REMOTE STAFFORDSHIRE MOORLANDS TOWN.

DETECTIVE JOANNA PIERCY MIGHT BE OUT ON A LIMB, BUT SHE WON’T STOP BRINGING CRIMINALS TO JUSTICE.

Please note this book was previously published as Winding up the Serpent.

A missing nurse who no one seemed to like.

It’s Detective Joanna Piercy’s first day back at work after her promotion. You could cut the tension with a knife. The rest of the team are more than a little bit jealous.

But there’s a missing persons case to get on with.

DI Piercy arrives at the missing nurse’s house. But it’s too late.

Marilyn Smith is dead. Spreadeagled on the bed, all dressed up for a date she didn’t keep. DI Piercy is convinced that Marilyn was murdered even though the post-mortem is inconclusive.

But if there was foul play involved, how did the killer get past her dog, who was so protective of his mistress? And how come her dog was just about the only creature who liked this nurse?

Joanna’s boss is breathing down her neck to close the case. She must catch a killer to keep her job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Retirement Party: A compelling murder mystery with a strong female detective. (Angel & Haines Book 1) *




  








*A ruthless killer stalks the streets of Bradwick. Detective Constable Emma Angel is new to CID and must catch the killer with old hand Detective Chief Inspector Rob Haines.*

She fought her way into CID without compromise and she’s determined to be a clean cop in a corrupt world. Can she stick to her principles, get on with her new team and catch a killer?

Rob Haines wants one last hurrah. Just promoted from active operations to a senior desk job, he’s desperate to prevent the big-city drug gangs from encroaching on his idyllic county. But he has his own secrets to hide, and a new DC to keep under control.

As the pressure mounts and more lone women are slain, Angel can’t understand why her superiors refuse to let her follow a slim lead. And as the violence escalates, Haines fears his rogue partner’s stubborness will undo the legacy he worked so hard to build.

Will a determined new DC and an old-school DCI emerge undamaged from the other side of a hunt for evil?

The Retirement Party is the gritty first tale in the Angel & Haines murder mystery series. If you like captivating characters, gripping twists, and nail-biting chases, then you’ll love Graham H Miller’s action-packed whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sharp Focus: The First Susie Jones Investigation (Susie Jones Investigates Book 1) *




  








Susie Jones, investigative journalist, passionate triathlete and former Red Cap, discovers an illegal operation to distribute a dangerous, unlicensed medication.

Her determination to expose those behind the campaign puts her life on the line and she finds herself up against a rogue chemist, a corrupt politician and ruthless criminals who'll stop at nothing to prevent her getting to the truth.

As Susie digs deeper she unearths an even greater threat and is faced with a tense race across international boundaries to prevent a sinister attack with personal consequences.

The first book in the Susie Jones Investigates series - shortlisted for the 2022 Lindisfarne Prize for Crime and Thriller fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/30/22.

Currently Free.

*A Bletchley Park Wren Overseas*




  








Flora Crossley had never travelled far from her home town in Halifax until 1942 when, at the age of 26, she joined the Women’s Royal Naval Service. She was posted to Bletchley Park where she operated the Bombe, an electro-mechanical machine designed by Alan Turing for use in the deciphering of the German Enigma.

Eight months later she was on a troopship sailing down through the Atlantic and around the coast of Africa to Kenya where she spent four months before being transferred to Ceylon. While overseas her role was to operate the Hollerith, a mechanical tabulating machine used in the decoding of wireless signals transmitted by the Japanese.

A Bletchley Park Wren Overseas is based on her diary and oral accounts of her time at Bletchley Park and its outstations in Mombasa and Colombo: not only the work that she did but also the social life – the sailing parties down the African coast – and the places she visited – the leave she spent up county on the tea estates in Ceylon. She celebrated VE day abroad and returned home by sea in July 1945.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/31/22. Celebrate Safely.

Currently Free.

*The Anti Life Series Box Set: Books 1-3 *




  








Collected for the first time, read the complete three-book box set of the Anti Life series!

Ride shotgun with Colonel John Alvarez as he goes head to head with anti-life, a foe too great to merely be called an enemy.

It’s more than humanity’s nemesis; anti-life promises to destroy life itself.

How do you kill something that isn’t alive?

And how can you win after you’ve already lost?

Find out in Allen Kuzara’s sci-fi adventure full of page-turning action, galactic battles, political deception, heart-wrenching tragedy, and courageous hope.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Last 0-Day (The Banned Algorithm Library Book 1) *




  








The cybernetics revolution knows no compromise.

Luciana Gutierrez, a police officer, works ninety-six-hour shifts with a eugeroic hangover around the corner. Her investigation into those who stole her life is sidelined as a crime syndicate turns her precinct into a war-zone. Sent for backup, she’s offered experimental technology that could turn the tide, if she’s willing to risk mind, body, and soul.

Anton Grissom’s birth was a crime, and his sentence is military service. Molded into an elite soldier, his path of atonement falls away when he’s caught on the losing side of a massacre. In the aftermath, he’s offered a second chance at life—if he’s prepared to pay.

Weaver heals the broken and disposable, and in the process makes cybernetics a reality. Superhuman strength, intelligence, and connections to one another, it could solve humanity’s problems or tear society apart. But those concerns are secondary to Weaver, who just wants to see the next sunrise.

All three are augmented for their own personal crusade and are on a collision course that will change the world.

The Last 0-Day is an action packed adventure of the first cyborgs. It’s Neuromancer meets Malazan Book of the Fallen with a dash of cli-fi.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Adephon's Rise (The Banned Algorithm Library Book 2) *




  








The Federation of Chinese City-States has known unrivaled peace and prosperity for generations. But as The Automated City of Chengdu goes dark, rumors swirl that the long peace is over.

Generals are always fighting the last war, and George Chen’s life is on the line because of it. Leading the tip-of-the-spear to Chengdu, George will need everything he has to survive a battle the world’s never seen before.

Nicholas Chen dives into the criminal underworld of Shanghai to decipher a software update that’s bricking everything with a microchip. Money and power beyond his wildest dreams are up for grabs—if he can fix the break and get out.

Zhifang Li works four jobs and her Vio Corp position is the worst. Conscripted into the Clover espionage unit, she’s in over her head. With the rumors of implanted people proving all too real, she’s to infiltrate a rival company’s most secure databank, or die trying.

Adephon’s Rise is an action-packed techno-thriller on cybernetics, war, and corporate espionage. It’s a cyberpunk Malazan Book of the Fallen.

In book two of the Banned Algorithm Library, the Clovers get upgraded, and Weaver’s cousin, Adephon, rears its head—changing the world forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Will *




  








Putting the will in willpower.

Josh McCain has two years to reinvent himself. Stripped of everything that made life a swanky, booze and babe-filled breeze, Josh embarks on a grueling and often hilarious two-year regimen of self-discipline that targets his mind, body, and spirit.

Along the way, skeptics mock him, his own past taunts him, and saboteurs resolve to stop him. But Josh is determined to complete his "bucket list from hell" and prove that who he was is not as important as who he can become. Operating in unfamiliar territory, Josh turns to a cast of endearing characters to aid him on his secret journey—persons he'd have previously shunned.

Upbeat and inspiring, The Will is an enthralling story of goofs and grit, of the regenerative power of friendship — and if Josh doesn't blow it — maybe love, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Ruff Justice: A Cozy Mystery with Heart--full of friendship, family, and fur babies! (Cara Mia Delgatto Mystery Series Book 5) *




  








*New York Times and USA Today Bestselling author Joanna Campbell Slan has done it again! 

From the author of stories in five of the Chicken Soup for the Soul Bestsellers comes the continuing the saga of Cara Mia Delgatto, a single mom trying to grab a SECOND CHANCE at life!*

When a young caregiver is falsely accused of stealing from her elderly client, Cara Mia Delgatto refuses to stand by with her mouth shut. That famous Italian temper of Cara’s is hotter than a bottle rocket. Instead of ignoring the girl’s plight, Cara launches her own investigation, even though she has plenty to keep her busy at her store, The Treasure Chest, a shop specializing in upcycling, recycling, and repurposing with a coastal theme. If that wasn't enough, Cara's new beau has disappeared--vanished!--and she's forced to wonder how her taste in men could possibly be so bad? Meanwhile, she's assisting two brides-to-be as they plan their weddings and occasionally acting as referee when the two women clash over dates for their nuptials. And yeah, then there’s that online bashing her reputation is taking. Otherwise, it’s just another sunny day in Paradise!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Sand Trapped: Book #6 in the Cara Mia Delgatto Mystery Series *




  







A Cozy Mystery That's a Real Hit!

First they warned Jocelyn Johnson. Then they ticketed Jocelyn Johnson. Then someone murdered Jocelyn Johnson. And Cara Mia Delgatto was looking for a lost ball when found Jocelyn “JJ” Johnson face down in a sand trap. Gave a whole new meaning to “take a drop.” It wasn’t a surprise. The neighbors hated JJ for the reckless way she drove her golf cart. Sure, she lived on the grounds of a swanky golf club, and yes, she had tons of money, but JJ ruined flowerbeds, terrorized grandkids, and made a nuisance of herself. Except…except…she’s quiet now. Lying there in the dirt at Hole #6. Someone bashed in JJ’s head. (Who would risk ruining an expensive Homna golf club like that?) Cara doesn’t want to get involved. But when Gerta Hunsickler is named the prime suspect, and Gerta’s husband is so angry at his wife that he’s starting divorce proceedings, Cara can’t sit on her hands. She knows what it’s like to be unfairly accused. So she promises to take a swing at it and see if she can hit a long drive down the fairway of justice! Meanwhile, back at The Treasure Chest, Cara’s friends are busy creating fabulous and fun Mother’s Day gifts. There are two brides-to-be working for Cara, and their two mothers-in-law-to-be have decided not to play nice. Can you say, “Mama’s boy” ten times really fast? I thought you could. If you love warm-hearted, clean books, that feature female amateur sleuths, fur babies, family, and friends, you’ll love this charming DIY/recycling/upcycling series set on the Southeast Coast of Florida.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*Last Hand (Las Vegas Mystery Book 8 ) *




  







Tracy Green was a master at playing the odds. A professional stock trader, she made extra money as the head of a team of card counters. They had remained under the radar for years, operating shrewdly six times each year during the busiest holidays. But their luck finally went south the night they were barred from playing at the Clifton Casino in downtown Las Vegas. That wasn’t the worst event of the evening—a couple hours later Tracy encountered a deadly flaw in the notion of her own invincibility. She was shot to death in her lavish home on a secluded road north of Las Vegas. With little evidence and meager leads, Private Detectives Alice James and Jim Snow muddle through this new investigation as they continue to deal with Snow’s lackadaisical attitude and Alice’s desire for at least a modicum of professionalism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Rain City Hustle (Danny Logan Mystery Book 6) *




  








Wedding bells are about to ring for Seattle private investigators Danny Logan and Toni Blair. The date is four weeks out and this time there will be no more delays, no more postponements, no more excuses. Nothing will stop them. But then . . . . .

Danny bumps into an old army buddy at Starbucks one morning. Her father’s prize French Impressionist painting has been stolen off the living room wall of his Bellevue condo by her conniving boyfriend, who had the bright idea to use it as collateral for a business loan. Trouble is, the lender he chose is a notorious loan shark who knows all about how valuable the painting is and he doesn’t want to give it back. Logan PI is her last chance to recover the painting before it’s gone for good.

In an unlikely pairing, the Logan PI team joins forces with Henry Parker – America’s most famous practitioner of the “big con” in a rollicking, off-the-wall tale that will remind you of The Sting. From the country club to the race track to the tech centers of Seattle, in order to pull it off, they’ll have to “move fast and stay one step ahead”.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

*The Next Girl: A gripping thriller with a heart-stopping twist (Detective Gina Harte Book 1)*




  








IF YOU ONLY READ ONE BOOK THIS YEAR, MAKE IT THE NEXT GIRL...

You thought he’d come to save you. You were wrong.

‘Absolutely the best thriller I’ve read this year!’ Goodreads Reviewer, 5 stars
‘I absolutely, totally and utterly LOVED reading The Next Girl… has to be one of my top reads of 2018.' Ginger Book Geek, 5 stars
‘Oh my goodness! This was gripping and fast moving from page one.’ Southern and Sassy Wine Lady, 5 stars

Deborah Jenkins pulls her coat around her for the short walk home in the pouring rain. But she never makes it home that night. And she is never seen again…

Four years later, an abandoned baby girl is found wrapped in dirty rags on a doorstep. An anonymous phone call urges the police to run a DNA test on the baby. But nobody is prepared for the results.

The newborn belongs to Deborah. She’s still alive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

12/31/22. Celebrate Safely.

Currently Free.

*Decisive Battles of 1944 *




  








This collection of articles describes the main battles of the Second World War in 1944, based on extensive source literature. The articles give the reader a good overview of some of the most important battles of the war, from Italy to Normandy, Holland, the Eastern Front and finally the Pacific Ocean, as well as an insight into tank production and the various methods of manufacture.

Contents
Operation Goodwood - A breakthrough in Normandy?
II SS-Panzer Korps' war route from Normandy to Arnhem
Operation Bagration - The destruction of the German Army Group Center
The Battle of Cassino
The Finnish Tank Division against the Soviet 30th Guards Corps
The amphibious warfare in the Pacific
The Blitzkrieg 1941 and 1944 - Tank production and the logistics of motorized warfare


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thread for 2023 can be found here:









Free Book Finds 2023


Post free* book finds here. No self-promotion please! To search Amazon for free books, click here. This thread is for members to post their Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about an author's own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You...




www.kboards.com


----------

